# [Official] DotA 2 Information and Discussion Thread.



## redalert

*Official DotA 2 Website
*
*Official DotA Website*
*IceFrog's Developer Blog*

*What is DotA 2?*

*According to Wikipedia*,
Quote:


> Dota 2 is an upcoming action fantasy strategy video game being developed by Valve Corporation. It is the stand-alone sequel to the popular Warcraft III custom map Defense of the Ancients[/I]." _Wikipedia goes on to mention that "The game is comprised exclusively of session-based online multiplayer activity, with the primary objective of each match being for the teams to destroy their opposing team's fortified stronghold called an Ancient Fortress. Each player assumes the role of a "hero", who is given the responsibility of participating in team combat, which generally takes place along a series of lanes that connect their opposing bases, lined with defensive towers. The gameplay elements are largely incorporated from Defense of the Ancients, with the game's lead designer (known only as "IceFrog") being the longest-serving and current developer of the Warcraft III mod. Dota 2 marks Valve's first fantasy, as well as Action RTS game._


*Steam OCN Dota 2 group and OCN channel*

There is a Steam OCN Dota 2 group that you can join, please post in this thread or PM me for an invite. There is also an OCN chat channel in Dota 2 that you can visit. Once you join it the first time, you will automatically join it every time you launch the game. http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocndota2

*OCN Guild*
If you are looking for people to play with we have an OCN guild. Either PM your steam name so I can add you to my friends list and send you a guild invite or just leave a post in the thread

*Useful Dota Links*

*Console Commands*

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=22468
http://www.liquiddota.com/forum/dota-2-general/453984-customising-dota-2
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=150539103

*Dota 2 Stats*
http://dotabuff.com/
http://www.datdota.com/ This site keeps track of the Pro Dota 2 games

*Trading and Betting*
http://www.reddit.com/r/Dota2Trade/
http://dota2lounge.com/ If you are into trading your items or betting this is the most popular site around.
http://steamcommunity.com/market/ If you want to buy or sell items

*Dota 2 Pro*
If you are interested in Professional Dota these sites are worth checking out
http://www.joindota.com/en/start
http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2
http://www.liquiddota.com
http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/Main_Page
http://www.trackdota.com/matches Keeps track of Live pro games without video. Pretty useful if your on a mobile device. It updates stats about every 20 seconds
http://dailydota2.com/ Keeps track of live pro games with or without video with access to stats K/D/A, gold, items, networth etc..
https://classicdota.com/ This site has VODs of the best and most memorable games in Dota 2

*Misc*
https://purgegamers.true.io/g/dota-2-guide/ If you are new to Dota and want to learn the basics check this guide out.
http://dev.dota2.com/forum.php This is the dev forum for Dota 2
http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Dota_2_Wiki This site has info for just about everything for Dota 2, Heroes, items cosmetics etc..
http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/
http://dotaflame.com/ This is a Dota VOD site. Most of the VODS are from pub games of pro players from twitch streams
http://dotainteractions.com/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Dota2Modding/

A couple videos about DotA and Dota 2










This is probably the most well know talked about pro game of Dota 2. Grand Finals BO5 Game 5 between Navi vs Alliance @ TI3


----------



## Zulli85

A plethora of screen shots can be found at Dota 2 Feedback.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14915136*
> Subscribed


Thanks.

reserved 2


----------



## T1nk3rb311

I am super excited for this game. Like... massive huge raging boner excited.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;14918899*
> I am super excited for this game. Like... massive huge raging boner excited.


Yeah me too. Seems like not too many people are getting excited about it here at OCN so I'm trying to get it some attention. Hopefully this thread picks up after a few updates etc.

That said, I think that Zues screenshot is amazing. Not my favorite hero but probably my favorite screen at this point.

Edit - No new information at this point on 9/13 other than IceFrog's post from last night which you can read in the OP.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;14922853*
> Yeah me too. Seems like not too many people are getting excited about it here at OCN so I'm trying to get it some attention. Hopefully this thread picks up after a few updates etc.
> 
> That said, I think that Zues screenshot is amazing. Not my favorite hero but probably my favorite screen at this point.
> 
> Edit - No new information at this point on 9/13 other than IceFrog's post from last night which you can read in the OP.


As long as Spectre plays like he did on the tourny... I'll be happy.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;14924210*
> As long as Spectre plays like he did on the tourny... I'll be happy.


All the heroes play the same.


----------



## Zulli85

Nice piece of information from a confirmed DotA 2 beta player.
Quote:


> I'm on the beta. Icefrog told me early this morning that there will be a big update today and next week. and then after that, ppl will probably start to gets keys


Team Liquid Forums


----------



## Zulli85

New screenshots have surfaced!


----------



## T1nk3rb311

wooo HOOOO!







Words still do not express my excitment. I can't WAIT to ditch HoN and it's crappy heroes.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;14973705*
> wooo HOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words still do not express my excitment. I can't WAIT to ditch HoN and it's crappy heroes.


Me too man, a friend of mine just installed the beta now and is playing it for the first time. Damn. Also you should play DotA 1 not HoN haha.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Yes, I know... but it works WAY better than the Wc3 engine lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;14975788*
> Yes, I know... but it works WAY better than the Wc3 engine lol.


I suppose it does but you might be pretty confused by the time DotA 2 comes out. Pretty sure HoN mixed and matched a lot of heroes' abilities and things of the like.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;14978723*
> I suppose it does but you might be pretty confused by the time DotA 2 comes out. Pretty sure HoN mixed and matched a lot of heroes' abilities and things of the like.


Yep, maybe 20 are the same, the others are either different skills or completely different. But it'll be fun re-learning the heroes and experiencing the thrill of "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT ABILITY! BULL S***!" xD


----------



## Wulfgar

I used to play Dota on Battle.net, feels like centuries ago.

Hopefully I'll get to finish some of the single player games I've been putting on hold because of social life cause when Dota 2 comes out I don't think I'll be playing anything else for a while.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;14985728*
> Yep, maybe 20 are the same, the others are either different skills or completely different. But it'll be fun re-learning the heroes and experiencing the thrill of "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT ABILITY! BULL S***!" xD


Haha yeah I know the feelin'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar;14985877*
> I used to play Dota on Battle.net, feels like centuries ago.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get to finish some of the single player games I've been putting on hold because of social life cause when Dota 2 comes out I don't think I'll be playing anything else for a while.


Yeah thats how DotA has always been for me. I've probably played literally thousands of hours.

...Guess who got into the beta?









Yeah seriously I just played 2 games of DotA 2 thanks to my friend who let me use his Steam account. First game ever I started out 4-0 with PotM but eventually failed to win the game. Second game the enemy AM beat the crap out of us because our lineup was bad and he is such a strong hero in his current state.

I enjoyed it a LOT too, seriously a lot of fun. Shops are very awkward at first but I can see how it'll be a lot faster once you know where everything is. Also don't know what most of the hero and item icons are but that will also come with time.


----------



## Mushu

Started playing dota 2 versions before Icefrog took over, must have been 2004, play hon at the moment, can't wait for Dota 2, the hard carries in Dota were just so much more fun than the hard carries in hon. To be honest, I can't wait until november, my schedule is going to look like Skyrim - November/December, Dota 2 Beta - Possibly (if I get invited), December/January, D3/Dota2 for the rest of 2012.


----------



## dezahp

I've been following and waiting for dota 2 since it got first announced. For those of you who are hopefully waiting to get into and play the beta remotely anytime soon...don't get your hopes up.
Quote:


> We aren't planning to have one big beta invite tomorrow. Right now the beta primarily consists of the tournament teams, Dota1 beta testers, and other players that might compete in upcoming events. We will gradually give access to more and more players over the coming weeks and months. The Dota2 development process, like with Dota1, is focused on getting incremental player feedback to help us prioritize features and functionality in the game. There won't be an immediate million person invite all at once, but rather a gradual buildup as we develop new features and test various aspects of the game in order to to make it an enjoyable experience for an expanding player base.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;14986127*
> Haha yeah I know the feelin'.
> 
> Yeah thats how DotA has always been for me. I've probably played literally thousands of hours.
> 
> ...Guess who got into the beta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah seriously I just played 2 games of DotA 2 thanks to my friend who let me use his Steam account. First game ever I started out 4-0 with PotM but eventually failed to win the game. Second game the enemy AM beat the crap out of us because our lineup was bad and he is such a strong hero in his current state.
> 
> I enjoyed it a LOT too, seriously a lot of fun. Shops are very awkward at first but I can see how it'll be a lot faster once you know where everything is. Also don't know what most of the hero and item icons are but that will also come with time.


Well, I USED to like you.









More importantly, how does it react? Does the source engine do this type of game justice? Does in UI feel laggy at all?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mushu;14986164*
> Started playing dota 2 versions before Icefrog took over, must have been 2004, play hon at the moment, can't wait for Dota 2, the hard carries in Dota were just so much more fun than the hard carries in hon. To be honest, I can't wait until november, my schedule is going to look like Skyrim - November/December, Dota 2 Beta - Possibly (if I get invited), December/January, D3/Dota2 for the rest of 2012.


Pretty much sounds the same as me minus Skyrim. If Dota 2 and DIII come out around the same time my head is going to explode. Dunno if I'll be able to handle it haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;14986226*
> I've been following and waiting for dota 2 since it got first announced. For those of you who are hopefully waiting to get into and play the beta remotely anytime soon...don't get your hopes up.


Well that news isn't all bad, it just means they aren't going to be inviting huge numbers of people all at once. You still may be able to get into the beta.

EDIT -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;14986236*
> Well, I USED to like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, how does it react? Does the source engine do this type of game justice? Does in UI feel laggy at all?


Hahah. Yeah man the spell animations are crazy. I saw Pugna's Life Drain for the first time and I was like holy **** thats bad ass. The GUI is pretty sweet too. It actually reminds me of B.Net. You sit in a chat channel and all of the game's menus are right there. I experienced 0 lag whatsoever during those 2 games as well.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;14986255*
> Pretty much sounds the same as me minus Skyrim. If Dota 2 and DIII come out around the same time my head is going to explode. Dunno if I'll be able to handle it haha.
> 
> Well that news isn't all bad, it just means they aren't going to be inviting huge numbers of people all at once. You still may be able to get into the beta.


You may but it isn't a high chance that you will and definitely not anytime soon since their main priority right now is receiving feedback from known dota teams and players. But like everyone else I'm keeping my fingers crossed to find an email that I've been invited to the beta...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;14986269*
> You may but it isn't a high chance that you will and definitely not anytime soon.


Yeah probably not within the next ~3-4 weeks anyhow but who knows. I believe I read somewhere that currently only devs, dev's families, contributing community members and the top players in the world have beta access. I feel pretty lucky to have played tonight.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;14986329*
> Yeah probably not within the next ~3-4 weeks anyhow but who knows. I believe I read somewhere that currently only devs, dev's families, contributing community members and the top players in the world have beta access. I feel pretty lucky to have played tonight.


Lol if you really did then yea you should feel privileged lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;14986338*
> Lol if you really did then yea you should feel privileged lol.


Trust me I did, I wouldn't troll you guys that hard.


----------



## dezahp

It's ok though because once BF3 comes out that will keep me busy and my mind off of dota2 until it comes out.


----------



## Zulli85

A video has leaked showing the user interface and I can confirm that it is real as I have played the game.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRPTCcOMUHw[/ame]


----------



## Zulli85

Small update. There have been leaks with various screenshots, hero models and things of the like. Visit the DotA-Two fansite for more info. Here is my favorite model so far.


----------



## Jue

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EhNA0di8BA[/ame]

Apprently "IF﻿ YOU WANT TO LOL, JUMP TO 1:47"


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jue;15015628*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EhNA0di8BA
> 
> Apprently "IF﻿ YOU WANT TO LOL, JUMP TO 1:47"


Haha nice, saw that the other day and forgot to post it here.

Also here is a better link to the hero models, nice big pics of them.

Edit - PlayDotA and GosuGamers have both started to give away a few beta keys. You can find out more info and try to win one at the below links.

Play DotA giveaway

GosuGamers giveaway

Edit 2 - Even more beta information leaked which can be found here at NoGameNoTalk.


----------



## Zulli85

New DotA 2 blog post by IceFrog (Finally!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceFrog*
> We've been a bit quiet lately. As always, we learn a lot whenever we put something out and get feedback from you all. Showing Dota 2 to the world at The International gave us a lot of feedback to chew through, and the many recent forum threads talking about the information leaking out of the beta has added to the pile. After a bunch of thinking, we've decided to change our plans a little.
> 
> Our original plan was to spend the next year or so in beta, adding new features and slowly growing the number of heroes until we reached a level of parity with Dota 1, at which point we'd release Dota 2 to the world. But the feedback we're seeing everywhere is that people just want to play it, even though there's still a ton of heroes yet to be implemented. We've also seen that the folks who are already in the beta are chomping at the bit to show everyone else some of the fun games they've had. So we decided our original plan was dumb.
> 
> Welcome to the new plan: We're going to take the current version of Dota 2, which has The International set of heroes, and get it out there as fast as we can. We've still got some work to do in a couple of areas, so we'll be keeping it invite-only for a (hopefully short) period of time. But there'll be no restrictions on what players can do with it - they can release screenshots, make movies, shoutcast matches, write guides, publicly make fun of our HUD, or anything else their hearts desire. While they do that, we'll be shipping regular updates with more heroes, new features we've been working on, and improvements on the existing content as we get more and more feedback.
> 
> What does this mean for you? It means it's even more important that you get on the list that we'll be inviting from. If you're talented, you could take a shot at winning an invite in the GosuGamers competition or the Playdota contest. Once you've got your hands on the game, feel free to talk about it however you'd like - we're excited to see what you'll produce.
> 
> In the meantime, we're going to be ratcheting this blog up a little too, so you can expect some more regular posting from us.


Edit - Also, various live streams are now available. Here are a bunch of links if interested. Thanks to T3chAdd1ct for all of these links!

http://streamdota2.com/

http://www.twitch.tv/dota2cast

http://www.twitch.tv/dangerousdan1

http://www.joindota.com/

http://www.twitch.tv/jerleminara

http://www.twitch.tv/MLG_Live


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

Hey Zulli bro, please add this link for dota2 streams to your thread http://streamdota2.com/

1080p stream Dangerousdan http://streamdota2.com/

We should have a Dota 2 Steam group or something so we can set up matches when games come out. BTW do you play HoN? I'm playing that till I get a dota2 beta key.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3chAdd1ct;15035294*
> Hey Zulli bro, please add this link for dota2 streams to your thread http://streamdota2.com/
> 
> 1080p stream Dangerousdan http://streamdota2.com/
> 
> We should have a Dota 2 Steam group or something so we can set up matches when games come out. BTW do you play HoN? I'm playing that till I get a dota2 beta key.


Added to the OP. I played HoN for a couple of months way back when it was in beta. Haven't played it in a long time. I still play DotA 1 a real lot with friends on Vent etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Spade616

count me in if you guys are going to set up a steam team. i just upgraded my gpu for dota2 as well, so i hope it plays smoothly since no system requirements have been announced. man i want that beta key


----------



## Zulli85

Dude you're sig rig is way overkill for DotA 2. The game played just fine with no lag on my sig rig so yeah, don't worry about it. I bet minimum requirements will be like a 2.0Ghz dual core, 7 series Nvidia GPU and like 1 gig of RAM. Recommended specs will of course be greater than that but I bet I'm not too far off the minimums. I don't think it will be anymore demanding than like the Left 4 Dead games at most.

Edit - No major updates in the past few days. Beta keys seem to be going out very slowly and the live streams usually consist of mediocre random team games. Definitely cool to watch but don't expect a high level of play.


----------



## Zulli85

Just found this DotA 2 wiki as well as this interesting tid bit from the reddit page...










Crysiz is part of the PlayDotA forum staff. I cannot be sure how real this is but the people commenting on it seem to think it is legit.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/ksgx9/confirmation_there_will_be_a_big_beta_invitation/

http://dota2wiki.com/wiki/Dota_2_Wiki










^^ Me if its true.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15072820*
> Dude you're sig rig is way overkill for DotA 2. The game played just fine with no lag on my sig rig so yeah, don't worry about it. I bet minimum requirements will be like a 2.0Ghz dual core, 7 series Nvidia GPU and like 1 gig of RAM. Recommended specs will of course be greater than that but I bet I'm not too far off the minimums. I don't think it will be anymore demanding than like the Left 4 Dead games at most.
> 
> Edit - No major updates in the past few days. Beta keys seem to be going out very slowly and the live streams usually consist of mediocre random team games. Definitely cool to watch but don't expect a high level of play.


ah thats good to know. i didnt imagine valve releasing a graphically demanding game meant to be played by the masses anyway. you mentioned you got to play a few games yeah? how is the experience?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;15083232*
> ah thats good to know. i didnt imagine valve releasing a graphically demanding game meant to be played by the masses anyway. you mentioned you got to play a few games yeah? how is the experience?


Yeah from what I can tell it is the same Source engine that they use in their other games. And yes I played 3 games thanks to a friend that is letting me share his Steam account. To be honest it was pretty awesome, I don't have anything negative to say about it. Feels just like DotA with some pretty crazy spell animations etc. Lots of fun.


----------



## Zulli85

Juggernaut now in DotA 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotA Team*
> Those folks who are already playing Dota 2 know that we update the game every Thursday. We thought we'd start posting here each time to highlight neat additions in the weekly update. Today's update is undoubtedly the most important update we'll ever ship, because it adds Juggernaut. It could contain absolutely nothing else, and it'd still be the greatest update, but it also contains various fixes and additional features. In particular, we're still improving the matchmaking system, now that we're getting a lot of great feedback (and data!) from all the matches being played.
> 
> We're also excited to see that ESWC has announced their support for Dota 2 in their upcoming tournament in October. We've really missed watching high level tournament play since The International, so we're looking forward to it.












DotA 2 blog

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd9nR9RRp10[/ame]

Apparently the game gets updated every Thursday and there were also a bunch of fixes and miscellaneous additions and/or changes to the game.

Patch notes can be seen here if interested.


----------



## ShaneS429

Can't wait to play this.

Anyone here able to snag a beta key?

I'm trying so many contests but no luck yet.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Good stuff, I wonder if any mod map creation will come with the game.


----------



## Spade616

hory sheet, i love the aztec-ish design of juggernauts mask. looks similar to sven's too.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15130939*
> Can't wait to play this.
> 
> Anyone here able to snag a beta key?
> 
> I'm trying so many contests but no luck yet.


A friend of mine shared his with me and I was able to play a few games. Its pretty sweet.







I still want my own key though. Here is a link to a list of all the contests, maybe it'll help you out.

http://www.playdota.com/forums/542256/list-all-dota2-key-giveaways/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorCreepy;15130940*
> Good stuff, I wonder if any mod map creation will come with the game.


I believe I read somewhere that IceFrog does indeed want to create additional maps for DotA 2. I wouldn't expect them for quite a while though. I don't recall reading anything about players ever being able to mod maps themselves either but I could be wrong about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;15131231*
> hory sheet, i love the aztec-ish design of juggernauts mask. looks similar to sven's too.


Yeah its pretty sweet, I like it a lot too.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15132102*
> A friend of mine shared his with me and I was able to play a few games. Its pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want my own key though. Here is a link to a list of all the contests, maybe it'll help you out.
> 
> http://www.playdota.com/forums/542256/list-all-dota2-key-giveaways/


Yeah I'm actually doing a lot of those contests but no luck yet.

JoinDota gave one out on their livestream today but of course today is the one day I was working during their streaming.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15139318*
> Yeah I'm actually doing a lot of those contests but no luck yet.
> 
> JoinDota gave one out on their livestream today but of course today is the one day I was working during their streaming.


Haha yeah, your chances probably would have been pretty poor anyhow.

Edit - New contest at the DotA-Two fansite.

http://www.dota-two.com/dota-two-beta-key-contest


----------



## Spade616

^lol thanks for that. i just registered and posted. hope i win a key lol


----------



## r34p3rex

If Valve offered a $100 "Limited Edition" preorder which grants you immediate Beta access and an in-game credit of $100-FINALPRICEOFGAME.. would you do it?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;15146614*
> If Valve offered a $100 "Limited Edition" preorder which grants you immediate Beta access and an in-game credit of $100-FINALPRICEOFGAME.. would you do it?


In-game credit? I doubt I would unless all my friends had beta access but me. Its not nearly as fun playing by yourself as compared to a full team of 5. I still want a key real bad though!


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;15146614*
> If Valve offered a $100 "Limited Edition" preorder which grants you immediate Beta access and an in-game credit of $100-FINALPRICEOFGAME.. would you do it?


I would in a second.

Not too many of my friends play these sort of games on a regular basis anyways so I am almost always going solo.

Now that it's been leaked that there will be some sort of item shop or skins and stuff, I'd easily pre-order for $100 to pay for the game and give me ingame currency to use.


----------



## For_the_moves

I like the character design a lot, so freeky and different. Would it be FTP or something else?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15148490*
> I would in a second.
> 
> Not too many of my friends play these sort of games on a regular basis anyways so I am almost always going solo.
> 
> Now that it's been leaked that there will be some sort of item shop or skins and stuff, I'd easily pre-order for $100 to pay for the game and give me ingame currency to use.


Not sure how I feel about in game skins and clothing or whatever it is. Kinda wish they don't implement it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves;15150653*
> I like the character design a lot, so freeky and different. Would it be FTP or something else?


Probably not free, around $30 sounds about right to me.


----------



## Zulli85

Minor update. Apparently there will indeed be a cosmetic store so you can change what your hero(es) are wearing. Not going to be like LoL in which you buy heroes, its just for cosmetics.

Also there appears to be a way in which you can download DotA 2 and watch replays without a key. You can't play the game but from what I've read you can mess around with the GUI and check out replays. I don't know what you have to do to get it and even if I did I wouldn't post directions here.

http://www.valvenews.net/2011/dota-2-will-feature-cosmetic-items-an-in-game-store/


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15164474*
> Minor update. Apparently there will indeed be a cosmetic store so you can change what your hero(es) are wearing. Not going to be like LoL in which you buy heroes, its just for cosmetics.
> 
> Also there appears to be a way in which you can download DotA 2 and watch replays without a key. You can't play the game but from what I've read you can mess around with the GUI and check out replays. I don't know what you have to do to get it and even if I did I wouldn't post directions here.
> 
> http://www.valvenews.net/2011/dota-2-will-feature-cosmetic-items-an-in-game-store/


yeah i always tell my friend that it would be bad ass if you could actually see a cosmetic change whenever you buy items for your character. glad to see they added it in dota 2.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;15165677*
> yeah i always tell my friend that it would be bad ass if you could actually see a cosmetic change whenever you buy items for your character. glad to see they added it in dota 2.


Yeah its cool I guess, just not sure how I feel about spending actual money for that stuff. Apparently there is a similar system in TF2 that is pretty popular so I imagine it will work out fine in Dota 2.


----------



## Slahtr

subbed... been meaning to since I joined ocn but kept forgetting... I and my friends are huge dota fans! we were kinda annoyed at what happened in sc2 'dota' but we're looking forward to good ole warcraft dota!

see yall there!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slahtr;15166758*
> subbed... been meaning to since I joined ocn but kept forgetting... I and my friends are huge dota fans! we were kinda annoyed at what happened in sc2 'dota' but we're looking forward to good ole warcraft dota!
> 
> see yall there!


Welcome to OCN and this thread! I remember hearing about that SC2 DotA-based map but never bothered to check it out. It has nothing to do with IceFrog or the real DotA so I was like meh. Is it any good? Why were you annoyed with it?

I play DotACash games all the time, maybe I'll see you around.


----------



## ShaneS429

I sent IceFrog a PM hoping to get a key. Not holding my breath on that one though.

I wish they would just start sending out keys instead of making us run around, sign up for these sites, and subscribe to their Youtube/livestreams just for a 1 in 1000 chance to get a key in a contest.


----------



## Spade616

oh btw, are the items still binded to the numpad? cuz im thinking of getting a tenkeyless keyboard. and i refuse to use 3rd party key mapping software.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;15169070*
> oh btw, are the items still binded to the numpad? cuz im thinking of getting a tenkeyless keyboard. and i refuse to use 3rd party key mapping software.


As far as I know, I think every key is bindable to whatever you want.

I personally go with WASD to move the camera, numbers for skills, then the keys surrounding WASD for items and whatnot.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15168621*
> I sent IceFrog a PM hoping to get a key. Not holding my breath on that one though.
> 
> I wish they would just start sending out keys instead of making us run around, sign up for these sites, and subscribe to their Youtube/livestreams just for a 1 in 1000 chance to get a key in a contest.


Yeah it kinda sucks to go through that song and dance just for a really slim chance at winning a key. It is rumored that there is going to be a large key giveaway in the near future though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;15169070*
> oh btw, are the items still binded to the numpad? cuz im thinking of getting a tenkeyless keyboard. and i refuse to use 3rd party key mapping software.


You can assign every ability and item slot to any key on your keyboard. Not sure if the number pad is still the default but you can change it regardless.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15169167*
> As far as I know, I think every key is bindable to whatever you want.
> 
> I personally go with WASD to move the camera, numbers for skills, then the keys surrounding WASD for items and whatnot.


Wow thats pretty crazy haha. Dunno how you manage that.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15169204*
> Wow thats pretty crazy haha. Dunno how you manage that.


Honestly I don't get how people can scroll the camera by moving the mouse to the edge of the screen. By having camera as WASD, I can keep the cursor close to center screen or my hero should I need to quickly self cast an ability or run into the enemy and need to fight. I don't ever need to scroll my mouse from the edges or corners back to center since my mouse is always near center.

Personal preference I guess.


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15164474*
> Minor update. Apparently there will indeed be a cosmetic store so you can change what your hero(es) are wearing. Not going to be like LoL in which you buy heroes, its just for cosmetics.
> 
> Also there appears to be a way in which you can download DotA 2 and watch replays without a key. You can't play the game but from what I've read you can mess around with the GUI and check out replays. I don't know what you have to do to get it and even if I did I wouldn't post directions here.
> 
> http://www.valvenews.net/2011/dota-2-will-feature-cosmetic-items-an-in-game-store/


I was gonna post the replay thing. I tried it and it works. It runs maxed out on my rig at 90-130 fps depending on how much action is going on. The retail release will no doubt run be even better optimized. The game is breathtaking, you cant really tell from watching streams or youtube since they never zoom in.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15169204*
> 
> You can assign every ability and item slot to any key on your keyboard. Not sure if the number pad is still the default but you can change it regardless.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15169167*
> As far as I know, I think every key is bindable to whatever you want.
> 
> I personally go with WASD to move the camera, numbers for skills, then the keys surrounding WASD for items and whatnot.


thats awesome!! good thing i didnt finalize my order on a full sized mech keyboard. im waiting on that coolermaster tenkeyless mech keyboard. it should be pretty cheap too, compared to filco.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15169428*
> Honestly I don't get how people can scroll the camera by moving the mouse to the edge of the screen. By having camera as WASD, I can keep the cursor close to center screen or my hero should I need to quickly self cast an ability or run into the enemy and need to fight. I don't ever need to scroll my mouse from the edges or corners back to center since my mouse is always near center.
> 
> Personal preference I guess.


I never bring the mouse to the edge of the screen either. I always click and drag with the mouse wheel.







But yeah its def. personal preference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3chAdd1ct;15169469*
> I was gonna post the replay thing. I tried it and it works. It runs maxed out on my rig at 90-130 fps depending on how much action is going on. The retail release will no doubt run be even better optimized. The game is breathtaking, you cant really tell from watching streams or youtube since they never zoom in.


Nice thats pretty sweet. Isn't it true that the human eye can't notice anything over 60 FPS? I read something about that a long time ago, can't remember the details. If so you're golden with 90-130.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;15169797*
> thats awesome!! good thing i didnt finalize my order on a full sized mech keyboard. im waiting on that coolermaster tenkeyless mech keyboard. it should be pretty cheap too, compared to filco.


Heck yeah man. No more Warkeys or similar program to change the hotkeys. It'll be nice to not have to use anything that is 3rd party. Right now I use Warkeys, the DotACash Client to join games and the DotACash website to track stats etc. And Youtube and misc other sites for replays..Damn I can't wait for DotA 2 haha.


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15169890*
> Nice thats pretty sweet. Isn't it true that the human eye can't notice anything over 60 FPS? I read something about that a long time ago, can't remember the details. If so you're golden with 90-130.


I definitely can notice the difference. When I set Vsync on and it locks the fps at 60 It feels alot slower to me. Also I posted my peformance because I wanted to show that this game is much more optimized than HON. In HON I get around the same 125 max fps(game limits itself to 125fps) but in battles it can slow down to 40 fps, thats less than half of Dota 2, which is crazy because Dota 2 looks alot better.


----------



## Herpderp818

can someone link to the replay viewer?


----------



## Spade616

lol this is exactly like when we didnt get into the SC2 beta and had to settle for the SC2 replay maps to test the game out.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3chAdd1ct;15170331*
> I definitely can notice the difference. When I set Vsync on and it locks the fps at 60 It feels alot slower to me. Also I posted my peformance because I wanted to show that this game is much more optimized than HON. In HON I get around the same 125 max fps(game limits itself to 125fps) but in battles it can slow down to 40 fps, thats less than half of Dota 2, which is crazy because Dota 2 looks alot better.


Nice man thats pretty sweet, good to hear that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herpderp818;15190000*
> can someone link to the replay viewer?


Pretty sure it isn't legal to do nor can we talk about such things at OCN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;15192646*
> lol this is exactly like when we didnt get into the SC2 beta and had to settle for the SC2 replay maps to test the game out.


I got into the SCII beta as well, didn't have to mess with any of that.









Edit - Still no major updates to report. Hoping for that supposed mass beta key giveaway soon.


----------



## ShaneS429

The PlayDota photo contest winners were announced.

They upped the winner count from 6 to 10, and gave 50 runner up each 1 key.

Out of the 60 winners, sadly I didn't win









A few I thought didn't deserve to win as it was just a guy sitting at his laptop with a sign. Nothing original or creative about that.

On to the next contest I guess.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15195449*
> The PlayDota photo contest winners were announced.
> 
> They upped the winner count from 6 to 10, and gave 50 runner up each 1 key.
> 
> Out of the 60 winners, sadly I didn't win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few I thought didn't deserve to win as it was just a guy sitting at his laptop with a sign. Nothing original or creative about that.
> 
> On to the next contest I guess.


Oh wow I didn't realize they were giving away that many. I would have entered that one haha.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15196470*
> Oh wow I didn't realize they were giving away that many. I would have entered that one haha.


Was intended to be only 6 winners that got 2 keys each.

They took over a week to announce the winners but it looks like they took the extra time to secure more keys as a surprise.

Here is to hoping that the rumors of a 10k beta invite wave tomorrow is true.


----------



## Zulli85

Got a few updates to talk about today. First, the new weekly patch added Kunkka and Bloodseeker to DotA 2. Practice bots have also been added which is a nice addition, it is similar to the DotA AI map in Warcraft III.

There appears to be a large giveaway of keys coming up soon and as soon as the DotA AllStars Facebook page reaches 100,000 likes they will make an announcement with details. It is currently at 94,000 so the announcement should come soon.

There is a new blog post at Dota2.com which includes the announcement of Kunkka and Bloodseeker. Here it is quoted in its entirety. Finally, there is a blog post that I missed from yesterday that is much longer and is a good read. You can find it here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotA Team at blog.dota2.com*
> 
> Twice the blood shall I shed!
> October 6, 2011 - Dota Team
> First things first, today's update introduces Bloodseeker and Kunkka. Have fun!
> 
> This update also enables the practice bots. While they're still a work in progress, they're a great low-pressure tool for trying out new heroes and item builds. While practicing with them, note that you can ping the minimap to send commands to your allied bots - ping an enemy tower to tell them to push a lane, an enemy hero to ask for assistance in a gank, and so on. At the moment they only know how to play a subset of the current heroes, but they do know how to use all of Dota 2′s many items.
> 
> They'll also use text chat to indicate their plans, so you can join in. For example, they'll:
> 
> Let you know when they're coming to your lane for a gank.
> Communicate when they're fleeing or losing a fight.
> Indicate their high priority targets in upcoming team fights.
> Expose their thinking about whether they should push or defend their lanes.
> Call for assistance versus Roshan if they think the timing is right.
> If you're interested, here are a few features we'll be adding to them next:
> 
> User specified difficulty levels, so you can tune them to your skill level.
> Deeper control over your allied bots, so you can "command" your team at a high level. For instance, you might want your team's carry to not join a fight, and instead keep farming their lane. Note that they do a good job of making these kinds of decisions themselves, but if you really want to be hands-on, you can.
> Support for several more heroes.
> As always, let us know what you think.
> 
> Finally, we saw that Playdota's Photo Competition finished up, and handed out several Dota 2 keys. If you haven't taken a look, there's some great photos there.


----------



## ShaneS429

While the new updates are awesome they serve very little purpose in my opinion if they don't have anymore than 500 testers to see how well the new heroes work and bug check.

Really wish they would just do like a "24 hours to fill out this form and get a beta key."

This would let everyone in that truly wanted into the beta and follows Dota every day.

These contests that take 2-3 days for entries and 2-3 days to judge for 1 key out of 1500 entrants is just plain stupid in my opinion.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15207504*
> While the new updates are awesome they serve very little purpose in my opinion if they don't have anymore than 500 testers to see how well the new heroes work and bug check.
> 
> Really wish they would just do like a "24 hours to fill out this form and get a beta key."
> 
> This would let everyone in that truly wanted into the beta and follows Dota every day.
> 
> These contests that take 2-3 days for entries and 2-3 days to judge for 1 key out of 1500 entrants is just plain stupid in my opinion.


Did you read my previous post? There appears to be a big announcement regarding beta keys as soon as the DotA Allstars FB page gets 100k likes. Its at about 95k right now.

That said, I also dislike all this contest nonsense.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15207654*
> Did you read my previous post? There appears to be a big announcement regarding beta keys as soon as the DotA Allstars FB page gets 100k likes. Its at about 95k right now.
> 
> That said, I also dislike all this contest nonsense.


Yeah I liked the FB page earlier today.

Even then, we don't know if 100k likes will mean all fb users will get a key, if they will hold another content, or if they will just give away 10 keys.

Now they are just toying with us.


----------



## ShaneS429

Although, after reading the FB post more carefully it says

"Once we reach 100000 likes, we will give details on how to get Dota 2 beta keys."

It doesn't say "we will give details on how you could win a beta key" or anything of that nature that would suggest you need to have luck or be picked to get in.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15208007*
> Yeah I liked the FB page earlier today.
> 
> Even then, we don't know if 100k likes will mean all fb users will get a key, if they will hold another content, or if they will just give away 10 keys.
> 
> Now they are just toying with us.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15208201*
> Although, after reading the FB post more carefully it says
> 
> "Once we reach 100000 likes, we will give details on how to get Dota 2 beta keys."
> 
> It doesn't say "we will give details on how you could win a beta key" or anything of that nature that would suggest you need to have luck or be picked to get in.


They just updated the status again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotA All-Stars Facebook*
> At the request of the long-time fans of this community-run DotA fanpage, we will announce the DotA All-Stars beta key giveaway details within the next 2 hours. In the meantime, please like the official Dota 2 Facebook page maintained by Valve. Help Dota 2 reach 200000 likes.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15208957*
> They just updated the status again.


Looks like I am staying up to see what this is. At least they didn't say "contest."

Still hoping it's some type of "fill this form out within xx number of hours and get a beta key"


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotA 2 Facebook*
> This will be a quick and easy contest for the 1st wave of keys.
> 
> Just answer this simple question on the status message posted after this note.
> "Who is your favorite DotA hero? Why is it your favorite?"
> Please include:
> * Your PlayDota.com username (Keys will be sent via PM if you win)
> * Your country of origin
> 
> Example of an answer:
> Dotaplayer9001 (Australia) - I like Crystal Maiden because winter is coming.
> 
> Winners:
> (3) Dota 2 beta keys for the best answers
> (1) Dota 2 beta key for the comment with the most number of Likes.
> 
> Avoid:
> * Posting more than one entry. (Disqualified)
> * Not including your PlayDota.com username and country of orgin (Disqualified)
> 
> The winners of the first wave will be announced on October 9, 2011 Sunday 6:00 AM -8 GMT.
> 
> Good luck!


http://www.facebook.com/notes/dota-all-stars/first-wave-of-dota-2-beta-keys-instructions/10150404791309042


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15209517*
> http://www.facebook.com/notes/dota-all-stars/first-wave-of-dota-2-beta-keys-instructions/10150404791309042


What...a...letdown...

3 keys given based on bias opinions of which comment they like the best.
1 key given based on who can get the most of their friends who don't even know what Dota is to like their comment.

I still entered... But yeah, 3 days for something like this....I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## jvkua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15209546*
> What...a...letdown...
> 
> 3 keys given based on bias opinions of which comment they like the best.
> 1 key given based on who can get the most of their friends who don't even know what Dota is to like their comment.
> 
> I still entered... But yeah, 3 days for something like this....I'm not a happy camper.


IKR. Should've been like within 1hour or something to bring our chances up


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15209546*
> What...a...letdown...
> 
> 3 keys given based on bias opinions of which comment they like the best.
> 1 key given based on who can get the most of their friends who don't even know what Dota is to like their comment.
> 
> I still entered... But yeah, 3 days for something like this....I'm not a happy camper.


Sigh. It says first wave of keys like they are going to give away a couple thousand or something but I'm 99% sure its 4 total like you said. Making people run around and enter these contests for a 1 in 10,000 chance to win has gotten old fast. And this is like the 2nd one for me.


----------



## ShaneS429

I'm more mad that they keep phrasing everything like they are going to be giving away a huge amount of keys. As in anything over 100+.

4 keys...a "wave"?


----------



## Zulli85

Yeah that's what I'm sayin'. Pretty tired of it. Oh well, can't get a key if we don't try.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

I don't think I'm even going to try getting one honestly... just going to wait it out.







I'll be patient, and besides I'd rather wait to play it with my friends anyways.


----------



## Zulli85

Not much news to talk about but here is a video that is an overview of Thursday's patch. Also it is worth noting that "abandoned" games are now being tracked.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x79npElxYHs&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## ShaneS429

From the PlayDota Community forums

WyK (Forum Staff):
Quote:


> Dear Users,
> 
> We, the PlayDotA Staff, are pleased to inform you all that all DotA Hero Guide authors who have actively contributed quality content to the community over the course of so many years have all been rewarded with an invitation to try out the Dota 2 Beta.
> 
> We have given all authors with guides of rating of 7.0 and above a key, and all "Spotlighted" authors credited with 2 keys each.
> 
> It is because of effort from the likes of you that the DotA community has grown to such great heights and we are hoping to see some really active contribution from you all and many more out there even for Dota 2.
> 
> Enjoy your game!
> 
> Regards,
> - PlayDotA Staff


Nice to see they are letting people in based on contributions now and not simply by random contest luck or if you are a "pro."

Sucks for me as my first intro to this genre was LoL and just because I am new to the Dota franchise I have to probably wait for open beta.

I would hope they want people that are from other games so we can compare and help give insight what we like or dislike about Dota in comparison to other games of the genre.


----------



## Zulli85

Playdota.com is giving away 2 keys a day everyday for the foreseeable future. Just have to go to this thread and post in it. There are some other very basic rules as well.


----------



## ShaneS429

I signed up.

Wish I saw the post earlier since they already picked day 1 winners. Now for day 2 I'll be up against like 1,900 people.

After the few hundred getting in for hero guides and now this, looks like this is the first step before they will send out 10k invites in the near future hopefully.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15262103*
> I signed up.
> 
> Wish I saw the post earlier since they already picked day 1 winners. Now for day 2 I'll be up against like 1,900 people.
> 
> After the few hundred getting in for hero guides and now this, looks like this is the first step before they will send out 10k invites in the near future hopefully.


Yeah at least with the PlayDotA contest all you have to do is post once and 2 keys will automatically be given out everyday. Did you hear something about 10k keys being given away? Have a link or anything?


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15263666*
> Yeah at least with the PlayDotA contest all you have to do is post once and 2 keys will automatically be given out everyday. Did you hear something about 10k keys being given away? Have a link or anything?


No no that's just a guess. I doubt they would go from where they are now to say 250k invites. My thinking makes me believe that since they are doing a few hundred at a time now and are being more generous then logically the next stop would probably be 5k-10k once they get servers.

Just pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15264107*
> No no that's just a guess. I doubt they would go from where they are now to say 250k invites. My thinking makes me believe that since they are doing a few hundred at a time now and are being more generous then logically the next stop would probably be 5k-10k once they get servers.
> 
> Just pure speculation on my part.


Yeah. Sounds about right, I read something somewhere about Valve purchasing servers in Europe and that most DotA 2 players are actually European. I imagine they would open the flood gates, just a crack at least, if they had the backbone to support a few thousand new players.


----------



## Zulli85

Edit - Sorry for the double post, thought I clicked edit on my previous post but apparently not. New Dota 2 blog post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota Team*
> Dota is a game where it sometimes look like it's impossible for your team to turn the match around, but the large number of variables in the game can often lead to cases where a team in that position still manages to win. If you talk to anyone who's played a fair chunk of Dota, you'll find they still remember that recent game where they thought the game was over, but they turned it around and staged an epic win. One of the biggest challenges of improving Dota's experience is that of trying to ensure that players don't prematurely leave games, robbing team mates of a chance to have that comeback experience, and the enemy team of learning that they may have a fantastic early game strategy that falls apart in the late game. If a significant number of games end prematurely for any reason, we believe it's fundamentally unfulfilling for everyone.
> 
> There are many reasons why players leave or go AFK. Aside from the obvious ones, there are many rare cases: they may get an important phone call, they may be having configuration issues with their computer, their team mates might be saying horrible things to them, they may get up to open the door for the pizza guy and accidentally lock themselves out (yes, someone at Valve actually did this). Some of these reasons are fundamentally undetectable to the game.
> 
> So, like all thorny design issues that can't be play tested internally, this is something we'll be working on for some time in public. We think it's a key problem in Dota 1 for us to solve in Dota 2, and hence, it's too important for us to just rush into. So far we have been focused on gathering data about what's really going on. Now you'll see us starting to venture into additions that actually perturb the system. As these come on board, we'll be measuring each carefully to make sure it's making the overall ecosystem better, not penalizing legitimate players or missing those who are out to hurt other player's experiences. As a result, don't be surprised if we measure something we've released and then choose to remove it after we have the data. It'll be an ongoing process for us as Dota 2′s player base expands, but it's one we're not going to stop working on until you tell us we're done.
> 
> As always, feel free to send us your thoughts and feedback.


http://blog.dota2.com/2011/10/steeled-and-tempered/


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> IMPORTANT UPDATE:
> 
> We are pleased to inform you all that considering the massive amount of participation in the DotA 2 Beta Key Draw, we have decided to double the number of keys given out every day. Every draw from now on will pick and give out FOUR keys daily instead of two like announced earlier.
> 
> Best of luck!


That's pretty awesome. Didn't win today though. BLAH!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15276727*
> That's pretty awesome. Didn't win today though. BLAH!


Just saw this as well. I've done a little bit of math to get a feel for how good (or bad) your chances are to win a key through the PlayDota giveaway.

There are currently *376 pages* of people signing up. Assuming everyone posted one single time in the thread and that there are *20 posts* per page that is *7,520 posts*. Take the 7,520 posts and divide that by 4 keys per day and you have a *1 in 1,880 chance* to win a key everyday. 1 / 1880 = 0.000531914894 or *about half of 1 percent chance to win per day*.

Sigh.


----------



## ShaneS429

This is low but I've gone through and looked at a lot of the members who only have 1 post count and many registered today or yesterday. To qualify for the rules they had to register before the 10th I believe.

Not to mention every time someone wins I assume they are then taken out of the pool.

But yeah I guess 0.5% is better than 0%.

I just hope the number of people that rent qualified or are using multiple accounts may raise my chances.

There is always a chance they do gradually increase the number of keys. Maybe 4 keys a day for 2 weeks. then up it to 8 and so on until just about everyone that entered gets in.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15281569*
> This is low but I've gone through and looked at a lot of the members who only have 1 post count and many registered today or yesterday. To qualify for the rules they had to register before the 10th I believe.
> 
> Not to mention every time someone wins I assume they are then taken out of the pool.
> 
> But yeah I guess 0.5% is better than 0%.
> 
> I just hope the number of people that rent qualified or are using multiple accounts may raise my chances.
> 
> There is always a chance they do gradually increase the number of keys. Maybe 4 keys a day for 2 weeks. then up it to 8 and so on until just about everyone that entered gets in.


Yeah there are a bunch of other variables that I didn't take into consideration. It was assuming that the rules were followed by everybody which as we know is almost never the case. Would be nice if they up it to like 8 keys a day, then maybe I would start to get my hopes up just a touch.


----------



## Zulli85

I missed the patch update yesterday but Riki is the new hero! Lots of miscellaneous updates etc as well. Check out the link for full details.



















http://www.dota-two.com/weekly-patch-update-3


----------



## ShaneS429

Woot woot! 6 keys per day now!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15318788*
> Woot woot! 6 keys per day now!


Nice, glad that you are keeping an eye on that thread haha.

A new website is under construction called DotA Project. Nothing there yet but I'll try to keep an eye on it. They also have a YouTube page.

http://www.dotaproject.com/

http://www.youtube.com/dotaproject


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15261540*
> Playdota.com is giving away 2 keys a day everyday for the foreseeable future. Just have to go to this thread and post in it. There are some other very basic rules as well.


LOL, I didn't remember signing up, but I knew I might have at some point, so I tried all my email addresses and it turns out I signed up on Sep 2009 and haven't returned since XD

I was spared from the rule that accounts which signed up after the giveaway started can't participate. Wee!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma;15320522*
> LOL, I didn't remember signing up, but I knew I might have at some point, so I tried all my email addresses and it turns out I signed up on Sep 2009 and haven't returned since XD
> 
> I was spared from the rule that accounts which signed up after the giveaway started can't participate. Wee!


Nice nice, same case with me. I have like 3 total posts at the playdota.com forums but i signed up in like 2009 or something. It is 6 keys per day now in case you didn't catch that.


----------



## ShaneS429

I am fairly certain they are letting more and more people get in because they are adding more servers.

I wouldn't doubt it if every single person in that thread (who followed the rules), has a beta key by end of November.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*


I am fairly certain they are letting more and more people get in because they are adding more servers.

I wouldn't doubt it if every single person in that thread (who followed the rules), has a beta key by end of November.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. Dunno about everyone having keys though. There are 686 pages of posts and with 20 posts per page that is 13,720 total posts. Divide that by 6 keys a day and you've got a 1 in 2286 chance to win a key everyday. But like you were saying I hope they keep increasing the number of keys that they will give away everyday. I'll start to get my hopes up if they up it to like 20 haha.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. Dunno about everyone having keys though. There are 686 pages of posts and with 20 posts per page that is 13,720 total posts. Divide that by 6 keys a day and you've got a 1 in 2286 chance to win a key everyday. But like you were saying I hope they keep increasing the number of keys that they will give away everyday. I'll start to get my hopes up if they up it to like 20 haha.


I simply mean that say from now until mid November, they'd continue doing these giveaways. After which they would perhaps do their first big "wave" of invites which would involve the remaining users in the the thread.

Even though close to 15k posts seems like a lot, in comparison to the 750k beta sign ups, that is a relatively small wave that they could let in and they would at least know it goes to people that were actively trying to get into beta.

Good news is I have become less focused on beta in the past few days and am no longer holding my breath for a key. Just trying to kill some time.


----------



## NoTiCe

This youtube channel is giving away 6 beta keys in the near future. Crossing my fingers







.
http://www.youtube.com/user/DotaCine.../0/dg7pIRbYxno


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*


This youtube channel is giving away 6 beta keys in the near future. Crossing my fingers







.
http://www.youtube.com/user/DotaCine.../0/dg7pIRbYxno


Have to follow him on YT, FB, and Twitter. Tired of the same song and dance with all these giveaways.


----------



## Balsagna

I'll just wait....

And I hate waiting.


----------



## NoTiCe

waiting is gruesome, that is why I decided to make a wallpaper. I found others like this but not as large.









Tell me what you think.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;15334232*
> I'll just wait....
> 
> And I hate waiting.


You could enter the Play Dota giveaway. Just have to post once in a thread and they are giving out 6 keys a day, everyday. Link in the OP if interested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;15335087*
> waiting is gruesome, that is why I decided to make a wallpaper. I found others like this but not as large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.


Looks pretty sweet man. Not sure how I like the Dota 2 logo at the bottom, though.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15336197*
> Looks pretty sweet man. Not sure how I like the Dota 2 logo at the bottom, though.


Thanks for the feedback, I was looking for a good font for it but I have yet to find one.

Here's a slightly newer version.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;15336711*
> Thanks for the feedback, I was looking for a good font for it but I have yet to find one.
> 
> Here's a slightly newer version.


You're welcome. I mean the square DotA 2 graphic. Not sure why it is orange or why it has the little spots around it. It is kind of blurry as compared to the rest of the pic as well. Hope I'm not critiquing too much.









Edit - DotA 2 Wiki 5 key giveaway if anyone is interested.

http://dota2wiki.com/wiki/Dota_2_Wiki:Key_giveaway


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15345288*
> You're welcome. I mean the square DotA 2 graphic. Not sure why it is orange or why it has the little spots around it. It is kind of blurry as compared to the rest of the pic as well. Hope I'm not critiquing too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - DotA 2 Wiki 5 key giveaway if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://dota2wiki.com/wiki/Dota_2_Wiki:Key_giveaway


Yeah I just got a fresh look at it and I see where you are coming from, and you can never critique enough







, thanks again.

Final copy I "think".










Is it open beta yet??


----------



## van13330gg

Difference between this and League of Legends?


----------



## Zero_

HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS THREAD!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *van13330gg;15349091*
> Difference between this and League of Legends?


It's like the difference between a Porsche 911 and a VW Bug in the 70's. Both based on the same classic. One matured into a hardcore sports car with the best dynamics on the planet, the other into a easy buy in for hippie kids. Same story.

PS: I play all three four so no bias


----------



## Spade616

btw its nice that they decided to remove the fiery hair on lina. looked hideous imo.


----------



## Zero_

Yea. She looks pretty decent in game. The animations are still a bit too watered down for my liking.


----------



## dezahp

I feel like I've been waiting for Dota 2 for so long and have started to troll teammates in HoN when I'm bored...I never do this but I must admit that it's hilarious seeing how furious they get. At least BF3 is coming out soon so that can occupy me until when Dota 2 comes out.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15351333*
> I feel like I've been waiting for Dota 2 for so long and have started to troll teammates in HoN when I'm bored...I never do this but I must admit that it's hilarious seeing how furious they get. At least BF3 is coming out soon so that can occupy me until when Dota 2 comes out.


I feel like I am in the same boat as you and HoN mid wars game's have been keeping me intrigued enough to keep playing.


----------



## r34p3rex

VALVE!! I CAN HAS BETA KEY ALREADY?!!?









Zzzz back to prowling giveaways


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;15357258*
> I feel like I am in the same boat as you and HoN mid wars game's have been keeping me intrigued enough to keep playing.


It's so fun playing pharoah and trapping teammates I love it. I guess waiting for Dota 2 is making me into a big fat troll lol


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;15349043*
> Yeah I just got a fresh look at it and I see where you are coming from, and you can never critique enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks again.
> 
> Final copy I "think".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it open beta yet??


Any way that you can add some depth to the DotA 2 font? Doesn't look bad but it seems too 2 dimensional if that makes any sense.

Not open beta yet but there are a bunch of various beta key giveaways. There is a link to a thread in the OP that will bring you to a list of all the current giveaways. The most important one is at playdota.com in which they are giving away 6 keys a day, everyday. They changed it up a bit today though, details further down this post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *van13330gg;15349091*
> Difference between this and League of Legends?


Dota is the original "MOBA" game which has been maintained by IceFrog for a good 6 or 7 years now. It is playable through Warcraft III and is more popular than most people think. Pendragon actually left the original Dota team to work on LoL. Dota 2 is being developed by Valve with IceFrog at the helm. There is more info in the OP including links to shoutcasts and replays so you can check it out for yourself if you would like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero_;15349202*
> HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS THREAD!


Glad you found it! I've been hoping that this thread would get more attention and I think it is slowly picking up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero_;15349674*
> Yea. She looks pretty decent in game. The animations are still a bit too watered down for my liking.


Some of them are pretty awesome especially compared to the Warcraft III engine. You would be impressed if you could play a few games yourself. I had the opportunity to play a few a while back and I was pretty blown away by it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15351333*
> I feel like I've been waiting for Dota 2 for so long and have started to troll teammates in HoN when I'm bored...I never do this but I must admit that it's hilarious seeing how furious they get. At least BF3 is coming out soon so that can occupy me until when Dota 2 comes out.


Yeah it has been a long time coming. The game couldn't be in better hands so it should be a great product whenever it is finally released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;15358536*
> VALVE!! I CAN HAS BETA KEY ALREADY?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zzzz back to prowling giveaways


Thats how a lot of us feel, including me!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15359493*
> It's so fun playing pharoah and trapping teammates I love it. I guess waiting for Dota 2 is making me into a big fat troll lol


Sounds like Furion from DotA. He is a strong hero in the current version.









The Playdota.com staff has changed up the giveaway a bit, here is a direct quote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WYK, Playdota.com staff member*
> UPDATE 19/10/2011
> 
> The Beta Key Draw bot has been reworked a little bit to help us recognize and credit the effort and time put in by the older members and contributors of the community.
> 
> The bot will continue to giveaway 6 keys per day but "3" of these keys will be exclusively given to members with an account registration date older than 2011 and have over "20" posts here on PlayDotA.
> 
> Best of luck to all you!


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15360049*
> Sounds like Furion from DotA. He is a strong hero in the current version.


Pharoah is actually a clockwerk port.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15360751*
> Pharoah is actually a clockwerk port.


Ah I see. Thought you guys were talking about Furion's Sprout.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15359493*
> It's so fun playing pharoah and trapping teammates I love it. I guess waiting for Dota 2 is making me into a big fat troll lol


I hear ya on that one! I love playing Pharaoh or Doctor Repulsor in mid wars, bowling down middle lane with ultimate never gets old..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15360049*
> Any way that you can add some depth to the DotA 2 font? Doesn't look bad but it seems too 2 dimensional if that makes any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty, I kind of got out of control with the text, I wanted to add debris falling from the text and making it look like it was sitting on the floor but I thought that might have been overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope you like it. Thanks for all of the feedback!


----------



## Zulli85

Hmm I like it but where is the color of the font coming from? Also what about "the war of evolution is ready to begin..."? Never heard of that before.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15364399*
> Hmm I like it but where is the color of the font coming from? Also what about "the war of evolution is ready to begin..."? Never heard of that before.


I just liked that color more than the color that I had on there previously and "the war of evolution is ready to begin..." came from something I had seen on previous wallpapers.

Edit: After googling around it seems that "the war of evolution is ready to begin..." came from a fan art wallpaper, I like it







.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;15364502*
> I just liked that color more than the color that I had on there previously and "the war of evolution is ready to begin..." came from something I had seen on previous wallpapers.
> 
> Edit: After googling around it seems that "the war of evolution is ready to begin..." came from a fan art wallpaper, I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats cool and all but how does it relate to Dota?


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15364830*
> Thats cool and all but how does it relate to Dota?


Haha







, I prefer it. I don't know if anyone is actually planning on using my wallpaper, if you plan on using it Zulli I would be more than happy to change the color and get rid of the EPIC sentence above it







.

btw if anyone wants to play on HoN to waste time before dota 2 hit me up
-iNunFun


----------



## Spade616

i would use the wallpaper, except it has the ugly flaming hair lina in it. i wish they'd release a new updated wallpaper already.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;15374281*
> i would use the wallpaper, except it has the ugly flaming hair lina in it. i wish they'd release a new updated wallpaper already.


I kind of like the flaming hair.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15374474*
> I kind of like the flaming hair.


agreed, maybe in the future they will do alt-avatars or something and bring back the flaming hair.

The only hero I really dislike is Puck, it looks pretty hysterical.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;15378102*
> agreed, maybe in the future they will do alt-avatars or something and bring back the flaming hair.
> 
> The only hero I really dislike is Puck, it looks pretty hysterical.


Yeah not gonna lie Puck does look pretty weird. Not crazy about Lion either. Dota2feedback is a pretty sweet site that shows how much people like or dislike heroes, items, etc.

http://www.dota2feedback.com/


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15384101*
> Yeah not gonna lie Puck does look pretty weird. Not crazy about Lion either. Dota2feedback is a pretty sweet site that shows how much people like or dislike heroes, items, etc.
> 
> http://www.dota2feedback.com/


Thanks for the link! Sweet site









Seems like ES is at the bottom of the list.. Poor guy doesn't get much love. I do agree though that his model could possibly be a little bigger and his ult is hard to notice. I'm still very pleased with what I have seen so far though. I was so afraid they would derail from DOTA's principles but they didn't disappoint.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold;15385996*
> Thanks for the link! Sweet site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like ES is at the bottom of the list.. Poor guy doesn't get much love. I do agree though that his model could possibly be a little bigger and his ult is hard to notice. I'm still very pleased with what I have seen so far though. I was so afraid they would derail from DOTA's principles but they didn't disappoint.


You're welcome. I think they changed ES's ulti animation a few weeks ago so it is more noticeable, could be wrong about that though. I'm also quite pleased with Dota 2 at this point, can't wait to play it! By the way, there are a bunch of useful links in the OP.

Skeleton King, Broodmother and Queen of Pain are now available after this weeks patch!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota2.com Dota Team*
> 
> Misery loves company
> 
> October 20, 2011 - Dota Team
> 
> Now that you've got some practice against Riki, you're ready to carry a gem against Broodmother. Who better to carry it than Skeleton King? And if you have a King, you need to have a Queen.
> 
> We've also added the ability to Pause the game. Each player can currently pause the game 3 times, and as always we'll iterate over the ruleset as you guys test the feature and get us feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With ESWC coming up on Sunday, we've kept most other changes in the game to a minimum. These new heroes will be enabled in Captains Mode after the tournament is over but are available for regular use in Matchmaking. You can root for your favorite team over at Gosugamers for a chance to win a beta key.


Dota 2 blog

Edit - GosuGamers is giving away 40 beta keys in which you bet on the upcoming ESWC matches with their virtual currency. Follow the link for more info, actual money is not used.

http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/news/17415-become-the-eswc


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Glad to see this thread is getting some more attention. DOTA 2 should be one of the biggest releases of the year, and OCN should be giving it the proper attention.


----------



## ShaneS429

Anyone had any luck getting in on the beta? I'm pretty much just holding out for the giveaway at PlayDota now.

If I happen to somehow get more than 1, I'll be sure to share it with one of you guys.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15386658*
> Edit - GosuGamers is giving away 40 beta keys in which you bet on the upcoming ESWC matches with their virtual currency. Follow the link for more info, actual money is not used.
> 
> http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/news/17415-become-the-eswc


Totally going to give this a shot, best of luck to everyone!
Thanks for the link







!!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;15387255*
> Glad to see this thread is getting some more attention. DOTA 2 should be one of the biggest releases of the year, and OCN should be giving it the proper attention.


It might be one of the biggest releases for some areas but not the U.S.A; Its the biggest in China. I hope Valve advertises it a lot though, would be pretty sweet if it got real popular. And yeah I've been posting everyday in this thread, trying to get it some good attention.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15387721*
> Anyone had any luck getting in on the beta? I'm pretty much just holding out for the giveaway at PlayDota now.
> 
> If I happen to somehow get more than 1, I'll be sure to share it with one of you guys.


A friend of mine shared his key with me and I was able to play a few games. Enjoyed it a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;15388469*
> Totally going to give this a shot, best of luck to everyone!
> Thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


You're welcome and you too!


----------



## dezahp

Definitely for China. I think the biggest release in US will probably be BF3.


----------



## Mushu

I'm not so sure about BF3. MW3 will probably sell more (overall, including consoles) BF3 and Skyrim will be close seconds though (imo).

Can't wait for dota2 though, hon is so damn boring.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mushu;15390629*
> I'm not so sure about BF3. MW3 will probably sell more (overall, including consoles) BF3 and Skyrim will be close seconds though (imo).
> 
> Can't wait for dota2 though, hon is so damn boring.


Play Dota 1 instead!


----------



## NoTiCe

I just saw this video of Blizzard-DOTA.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Zx1JDEnrVK8

I laughed







.


----------



## Zulli85

Heard about that a while back, thought it was out already tbh haha. IMO its too bad that Blizzard didn't contact IceFrog about making Dota 2. Then again Blizzard probably would have taken too much control over it so its probably good the way it worked out.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15401710*
> Heard about that a while back, thought it was out already tbh haha. IMO its too bad that Blizzard didn't contact IceFrog about making Dota 2. Then again Blizzard probably would have taken too much control over it so its probably good the way it worked out.


plus blizzard prolly wouldve used the same gfx engine as in sc2, and i prefer the gfx engine valve is using on dota 2.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;15403297*
> plus blizzard prolly wouldve used the same gfx engine as in sc2, and i prefer the gfx engine valve is using on dota 2.


I actually thought it was a Starcraft 2 map, but yeah this was the first time I ever heard of this. I really really like the valve engine, I also think it better suits DOTA rather than "SC2".


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;15403297*
> plus blizzard prolly wouldve used the same gfx engine as in sc2, and i prefer the gfx engine valve is using on dota 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;15404200*
> I actually thought it was a Starcraft 2 map, but yeah this was the first time I ever heard of this. I really really like the valve engine, I also think it better suits DOTA rather than "SC2".


+1 to both of these posts.


----------



## dezahp

Err.......HoN is just like so "eh" to me because I want to play Dota 2. I can't wait to play SK and BM on Dota2...by far looks the most funnest heroes to me.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15404500*
> Err.......HoN is just like so "eh" to me because I want to play Dota 2. I can't wait to play SK and BM on Dota2...by far looks the most funnest heroes to me.


Join the club







, haha. I believe everyone is pretty much fed up with HoN at this point. btw BroodMother looks soooooo cool, favorite hero for sure.


----------



## Zulli85

Not a heck of a lot to talk about but ESWC is under way. Also here is a pretty funny video by a kid desperate for a Dota 2 beta key.

http://www.dota-two.com/eswc-dota2-tournament

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmxh4XL-Gus[/ame]


----------



## Zulli85

ESWC is still going on but I haven't been following it too closely. Here is another "Dota 2 Update" video and another vid that I made beneath it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPYwJCJVmhw&feature=feedu[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BclIVm2irX4&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## Spade616

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*


I just saw this video of Blizzard-DOTA.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Zx1JDEnrVK8

I laughed







.


i lol'ed at "with no other purpose than ladder points".







this could be a good game if they can balance it really well. it took dota years to achieve the balance it currently has. Dota 2 will still be my main MOBA game though, prolly followed by this.


----------



## Zulli85

The playdota.com beta key giveaway has been increased to 8 keys per day, 5 of which go to older members. Also, Na'vi won another tournament after beating EHOME in the ESWC finals.

http://www.playdota.com/forums/54960...older-members/

http://live.eswc.com/fr/tournament/2011-dota-2/tree


----------



## Zulli85

Nothing to be taken too seriously in this vid but it is a good watch for people who are unfamiliar with the games.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Zulli85

THD Husk and Bat! Also a new commendation system, hmm.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dota Team*

Today's update adds Huskar, Batrider, and everyone's favorite Twin-Headed Dragon, Jakiro.










We're continuing to experiment with community management features, so today we're adding a commendation system, which allows you to commend players who made your game a happier experience, and report anyone being hostile. As always, we'll be gathering a bunch of data on the usage of the feature to see how it'll fit into our overall system. Also, since we've received a bunch of positive feedback about the Player Perspective view in spectator mode, we've been working on putting the finishing touches on it - in this update it now shows you the shop, so you can see exactly how the pros buy their items. As usual, there's a variety of other gameplay additions and fixes, and some improvements to the practice bots.

The folks over at joindota.com, in partnership with own3D, have announced an online tournament featuring 24 teams that will compete for $14,000 dollars. The tournament will start on November 7th, so head over to the-defense.com for coverage.


----------



## Spade616

^thats good. getting tired of ppl screaming "noob!" everytime someone makes a mistake. huskar looks pretty good too.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spade616*


^thats good. getting tired of ppl screaming "noob!" everytime someone makes a mistake. huskar looks pretty good too.


Yeah. One of the biggest, if not the biggest complaint that people have about DotA 1 is the community so this should help Valve to get a handle on it. "MOBA" games are notorious for raging and flaming.


----------



## Zulli85

I just found out I won a key!! Can't believe it, check out all these people trying to access my account so they can steal my key as well. You guys might want to change your passwords to be safe. I just changed mine to something way harder to guess.


----------



## NoTiCe

Congratulations ZULLI haha. That is pretty funny with the attempted logins, people must be going nuts for keys.


----------



## dezahp

Omg if you ever have a spare referral key please send me one my way!! I've been itching so bad to play...


----------



## dotaduck

Congratz Zulli! If ya ever need someone to watch your back, let me know


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;15511570*
> Congratulations ZULLI haha. That is pretty funny with the attempted logins, people must be going nuts for keys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15512013*
> Omg if you ever have a spare referral key please send me one my way!! I've been itching so bad to play...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck;15515725*
> Congratz Zulli! If ya ever need someone to watch your back, let me know


Thanks guys, been having a lot of fun with it. Hard to get used to at first but its totally worth it.


----------



## Spade616

hey guys i just got an email from steam asking me to tell them more about my dota experience before they send out the first batch of beta keys. did everyone get this email? i hope this means i get in LOL


----------



## ShaneS429

its an email everyone got I believe and is also referenced in their new blog post.

anyone care to share what the survey questions are? I'm stuck at work for 3 more hours and am.curious.


----------



## Zulli85

I think you guys are referring to the new blog post at DotA 2.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dota 2 Team*

We've just finished our first significant expansion of Dota 2 server capacity around the world, and that means it's time to kick this thing up a notch. Starting this week, we'll be handing out Dota 2 in increasing volumes. To celebrate, we're releasing the first part of the official Dota 2 comic, Tales from the Secret Shop.










Once you've read today's part, make sure you fill out the Dota 2 Survey in Steam to secure your place in the upcoming invitations (if you haven't restarted your Steam client for a few days, you might need to do that before clicking that link). The extra data the survey provides will allow us to ensure we invite a wide spread of players and hardware.

One thing everyone will tell you is that Dota is a game that's more fun with friends. Because of that, we wanted to make sure everyone we invited could bring a couple of friends - so everyone who receives Dota 2 will be given two extra copies that they can hand out to whomever they'd like. You'll find your extra copies in the Steam section of your Steam account's item inventory, and you can use the Steam Trading feature to give them to your friends.

Once you have Dota 2 installed, keep an eye on this blog. We update the game every Thursday with extra heroes, features, and bug fixes, and we'll cover interesting elements of those updates right here. We'll also be giving you some more insight into the development of Dota 2 over the coming months, as we roll through the rest of Dota's many heroes.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*


anyone care to share what the survey questions are? I'm stuck at work for 3 more hours and am.curious.


The questions were similar to this.
-How many hours of dota have you played?
-When did you first start playing dota?
-What is the average level you get to in a dota game?
-What is your average amount of kills at the end of a game?
-What is your average gold collected throughout a full dota game?
-How many times a week do you play?
-What are your top five heroes?
-What kind of internet connection do you have?
-Do you have a mic?
etc..

I think that is the base of it.


----------



## Polska

hopefully most people who opted in for beta are too lazy to fill out the survey and that increases our chances







.

Btw if the survey link does not work for you, update steam first.


----------



## Spade616

i cant seem to click the link. seems its having issues.

edit: i just followed the link on the blog instead of on the email. i did try and answer the questions as honestly as i could, without inflating my stats lol. been playing since '05. bout you guys?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616;15537046*
> i cant seem to click the link. seems its having issues.
> 
> edit: i just followed the link on the blog instead of on the email. i did try and answer the questions as honestly as i could, without inflating my stats lol. been playing since '05. bout you guys?


Like 2007ish for me I think, something like that. Dota 2 is fun. I'm Zulli85 in the screen


----------



## ShaneS429

Anyone will to share one of those extra 2 keys should you get picked?

I'll more than likely share 1 with someone on here, if not both. Currently most of my friends would all play LoL together but none of us have played that in about 1-2 months due to school/work so I don't know how much time they would be able to put into beta testing Dota 2.

Edit: Zulli85: How's the community so far? I haven't watched any streams lately and most streams were either pros or people that just raged.

Have you ran into any genuine good people that are willing to help out new people and not just immediately shout "N00B!!!! ****!" in the chat?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15537372*
> Anyone will to share one of those extra 2 keys should you get picked?
> 
> I'll more than likely share 1 with someone on here, if not both. Currently most of my friends would all play LoL together but none of us have played that in about 1-2 months due to school/work so I don't know how much time they would be able to put into beta testing Dota 2.
> 
> Edit: Zulli85: How's the community so far? I haven't watched any streams lately and most streams were either pros or people that just raged.
> 
> Have you ran into any genuine good people that are willing to help out new people and not just immediately shout "N00B!!!! ****!" in the chat?


I am saving one of the 2 for a friend but I might give the other one away here at OCN. Not sure yet.


----------



## Zulli85

How to take the survey

Dota 2 comic


----------



## Zulli85

Check your emails!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotA Team*
> Your time has come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check your email, because the first batch of invites are going out!


----------



## Spade616

no email from them yet.. i hope i get sent one today!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spade616*


no email from them yet.. i hope i get sent one today!


Yeah check your email periodically. Still only like 500 players online at any given time so I don't think they gave away that many yet.


----------



## ShaneS429

Just saw this! AHHH









I only have 1 key promised to a friend. If I get the email I will share the other with someone on here.

I hope one of you can return the favor if I need a key


----------



## Spade616

well if i get a key, ill give one to my friend and ill put the other up for grabs on this site for sure.


----------



## consume

sure hope I get a key today


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15554132*
> sure hope I get a key today


Hope I get my extra keys for being a current tester.


----------



## NoTiCe

crossing da fingers


----------



## Eduardv

Crossing fingers!


----------



## xzamples

is there anyway to fake the diagnostic information for my pc? Lol


----------



## Whyzguy

I wonder if the codes will chain... like the "chosen" gets 1 for him/herself and then 2 more. Will those two get 2 more each? or has this been answered....


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whyzguy;15559396*
> I wonder if the codes will chain... like the "chosen" gets 1 for him/herself and then 2 more. Will those two get 2 more each? or has this been answered....


There is no way they would do this. That would basically just make the game open to anyone if a friends could invite 2 friends who could then each invite 2 and so on.

Servers would blow up in no time if everyone got invites like that.


----------



## Whyzguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15559428*
> There is no way they would do this. That would basically just make the game open to anyone if a friends could invite 2 friends who could then each invite 2 and so on.
> 
> Servers would blow up in no time if everyone got invites like that.


They did something similar in HoN and anyone with an email address can get a key. Here it's at least distributed through Steam trading. Though I must admit that I don't know if the situations (server preparation) are comparable.


----------



## Diabloplayer75

Keep checking for a key-- i'd take this beta over diablo 3's beta-- that's a lot for me xD


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabloplayer75;15559841*
> Keep checking for a key-- *i'd take this beta over diablo 3's beta*-- that's a lot for me xD




That's a bold statement.


----------



## Whyzguy

I'd only take the D3 key because I know it's of a higher value. If someone told me to pick one and I wasn't allowed to trade/sell/etc. I'd pick the DOTA 2 key as well.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xzamples*


is there anyway to fake the diagnostic information for my pc? Lol


Haha, not sure if that is necessary. My sig rig isn't that much better than yours and the game runs great on it. Plus Valve wants to give the keys away to a variety of different systems and being that yours is old, your chances may actually increase. That's my theory anyway haha, I could be completely wrong.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whyzguy*


I wonder if the codes will chain... like the "chosen" gets 1 for him/herself and then 2 more. Will those two get 2 more each? or has this been answered....


That is probably really unlikely. Existing beta testers are also getting 2 keys plus the people that filled out the survey and get invited get 2 additional keys. There are only ~500 people at most on Dota 2 at any given time so this is already a big increase. IIRC this isn't just a one time giveaway from Valve, they are going to keep giving out keys in the weeks to come.

I did read somewhere earlier this week that Valve purchased like 2,000 servers or something like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diabloplayer75*


Keep checking for a key-- i'd take this beta over diablo 3's beta-- that's a lot for me xD


I'm equally excited for both games, if they both get released around the same time my head is going to explode!


----------



## Zulli85

New patch!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dota Team*

The crusade continues
November 3, 2011 - Dota Team
It's Knight time!










In addition to Omniknight and Dragon Knight, today's update includes another step in our process of tackling the problem of players abandoning games repeatedly. This is the first time we'll be moving beyond just gathering data, and into the realm of taking action: players who have been identified as repeatedly leaving games will be moved into a separate matchmaking pool for a period of time. As usual, there's a variety of other smaller additions and fixes.

We'd also like to welcome the new folks who received Dota 2 invites yesterday. If you weren't one of the lucky folks, you'll be happy to know we'll be pushing out new invites every couple of days.

Finally, we'd like to give a shout out to Dreamhack's Dota 2 tournament. If your team is in the area, sign up fast - there's a limited number of slots.

You can read today's changelog here.


----------



## xpod

*Weâ€™d also like to welcome the new folks who received Dota 2 invites yesterday. If you werenâ€™t one of the lucky folks, youâ€™ll be happy to know weâ€™ll be pushing out new invites every couple of days.
*

Mhmm, just hoping to get one by next week. AFAIK, they only invited handed out roughly 500-800 beta keys during the first wave, I wonder if they're going to increase that cap or keep it the same for the next batch of invites.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpod*


*Weâ€™d also like to welcome the new folks who received Dota 2 invites yesterday. If you werenâ€™t one of the lucky folks, youâ€™ll be happy to know weâ€™ll be pushing out new invites every couple of days.
*

Mhmm, just hoping to get one by next week. AFAIK, they only invited handed out roughly 500-800 beta keys during the first wave, I wonder if they're going to increase that cap or keep it the same for the next batch of invites.


Good question. Each new player should also have a couple of keys to give out as well.

Really happy that they did something about the leavers. Almost all of my games had leavers in it since last night so I'm hoping that is a thing of the past.


----------



## CocoCrunch

I'm doing a giveaway for two Dota 2 Beta Invites (Each winner will get a Dota 2 Beta invite). It ends tomorrow night, so posts in the following thread if you want a chance to win it:

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/11...a-invites.html


----------



## Nihsnek

WTB Beta key









Been playing DoTA on WC3 since 2006 (still playing)!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CocoCrunch*


I'm doing a giveaway for two Dota 2 Beta Invites (Each winner will get a Dota 2 Beta invite). It ends tomorrow night, so posts in the following thread if you want a chance to win it:

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/11...a-invites.html


Nice man. Was thinking about doing the same thing with my future keys.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CocoCrunch*


I'm doing a giveaway for two Dota 2 Beta Invites (Each winner will get a Dota 2 Beta invite). It ends tomorrow night, so posts in the following thread if you want a chance to win it:

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/11...a-invites.html


Nice thanks for doing this. Regardless if I win it's nice to see people share instead of selling keys.


----------



## dezahp

Even though I have Battlefield 3 to occupy me, I have been itching so bad to play Dota 2 that it has been driving me nuts. HoN just doesn't cut it!


----------



## Eduardv

No beta Key yet


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CocoCrunch*


I'm doing a giveaway for two Dota 2 Beta Invites (Each winner will get a Dota 2 Beta invite). It ends tomorrow night, so posts in the following thread if you want a chance to win it:


Appears that I'm still a bit too new to the site for the shot, but thanks for giving it to the community, this will definitely help build up hype on OCN. Hopefully this continues







.

Thanks CoCo


----------



## Diabloplayer75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown;15559894*
> 
> 
> That's a bold statement.


As far as only playing the beta myself-- DotA 2 beta will have a way longer longevity than D3's beta..

I'm *assuming* most of dota 2 will be available, and in dota your hero progression doesn't matter as each game you get a fresh lvl 1 hero. So you gain the skills needed to excel, while in d3 i doubt you would gain much of an "edge" at all.

Just my thoughts on why i'd take the dota 2 key over the diablo 3 key-- even though i'm a huge diablo fan. (hence the account name since.. forever.)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabloplayer75;15565078*
> As far as only playing the beta myself-- DotA 2 beta will have a way longer longevity than D3's beta..
> 
> I'm *assuming* most of dota 2 will be available, and in dota your hero progression doesn't matter as each game you get a fresh lvl 1 hero. So you gain the skills needed to excel, while in d3 i doubt you would gain much of an "edge" at all.
> 
> Just my thoughts on why i'd take the dota 2 key over the diablo 3 key-- even though i'm a huge diablo fan. (hence the account name since.. forever.)


Everything is available in Dota 2, the only thing that is really missing is the rest of the heroes. There are already about 55 or so to choose from and they add 2 or 3 every week so its not a big deal.

You're right though, you have a limited experience in the DIII beta as only the first act is available while the entire game is available in the Dota 2 beta.


----------



## Diabloplayer75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15566299*
> 
> You're right though, you have a limited experience in the DIII beta as only the first act is available while the entire game is available in the Dota 2 beta.


yea-- its less than the first act even! its the first 1/3rd of the first act on the easiest difficulty

xD--

Now- If i could choose which game gets released say.. in the next week vs next year.. d3 ;p


----------



## CocoCrunch

Update to the giveaway: I'm going to end the giveaway earlier because there are a lot of entries. I will close entries at 11 AM EST/8 AM PST and pick the winners.

If you want a chance at winning a Dota 2 Beta Invite, post in the following thread:
http://www.overclock.net/freebies/1159410-two-dota-2-beta-invites.html


----------



## Nihsnek

Props to Coco for giving away his key and not selling it. The blog says they will be inviting people every "couple" of days - so I'm expecting a steady increase of participants in the following weeks.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CocoCrunch*


Update to the giveaway: I'm going to end the giveaway earlier because there are a lot of entries. I will close entries at 11 AM EST/8 AM PST and pick the winners.

If you want a chance at winning a Dota 2 Beta Invite, post in the following thread:
http://www.overclock.net/freebies/11...a-invites.html


You should help me out and tell people to check out this DotA 2 information thread, would appreciate that.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*


Props to Coco for giving away his key and not selling it. The blog says they will be inviting people every "couple" of days - so I'm expecting a steady increase of participants in the following weeks.


Many props indeed! Thanks Coco!


----------



## CocoCrunch

I updated the Dota 2 Beta Giveaway thread, so that people can see this thread.









I linked to the wrong page, but I just fixed it, so it goes to the first page.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CocoCrunch*


I updated the Dota 2 Beta Giveaway thread, so that people can see this thread.









I linked to the wrong page, but I just fixed it, so it goes to the first page.


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Chris++

Tired of waiting to see if I get a beta key, honestly loosing hope


----------



## OldMold

So anyone have any estimates as to how much the game will cost when it releases?


----------



## CocoCrunch

I'm guessing between $30 to $40 because Heroes of Newerth was $30 when it was released (before it went free to play). Dota 2 is a much better and more balanced game than Heroes of Newerth though.


----------



## CocoCrunch

Yashau sent me a friend request on Steam, so I added him to give him the Dota 2 Beta (which I did indeed give him), but he removes me from his friend list the next day.







Makes me regret giving away the Dota 2 Beta Invites.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CocoCrunch*


Yashau sent me a friend request on Steam, so I added him to give him the Dota 2 Beta (which I did indeed give him), but he removes me from his friend list the next day.







Makes me regret giving away the Dota 2 Beta Invites.


That makes me mad hearing that.

The reason I spend time on the OCN discussion of Dota 2 and not one of these fan sites is because I am looking forward to playing with some of you.

I did have a dream last night that Valve was giving away 5k keys today


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CocoCrunch*


Yashau sent me a friend request on Steam, so I added him to give him the Dota 2 Beta (which I did indeed give him), but he removes me from his friend list the next day.







Makes me regret giving away the Dota 2 Beta Invites.


That's kinda a douche move. You just gave him a key worth $100+ on the market...


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CocoCrunch*


Yashau sent me a friend request on Steam, so I added him to give him the Dota 2 Beta (which I did indeed give him), but he removes me from his friend list the next day.







Makes me regret giving away the Dota 2 Beta Invites.


I wish I had won that key from you. I need more dota friends


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chris++*


Tired of waiting to see if I get a beta key, honestly loosing hope










Hang in there, you never know!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OldMold*


So anyone have any estimates as to how much the game will cost when it releases?


Guessing around $30, really not sure though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CocoCrunch*


Yashau sent me a friend request on Steam, so I added him to give him the Dota 2 Beta (which I did indeed give him), but he removes me from his friend list the next day.







Makes me regret giving away the Dota 2 Beta Invites.


Wow that's lame man, sorry to hear that. Add me on Steam if you want, Zulli85.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3chAdd1ct*


I wish I had won that key from you. I need more dota friends


Add me! Zulli85 on Steam.

Edit - Forgot to mention that this thread now has the [Official] tag in front of the title!


----------



## consume

Is it bannable to ask one of you for a beta key?


----------



## xzamples

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


Is it bannable to ask one of you for a beta key?










want to know the same thing

i'd love to try dota 2 out


----------



## PvtHudson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


Is it bannable to ask one of you for a beta key?










I'd like to know the same thing haha.

I've probably re-watched The International matches a billion times. And most of the Dota 2 streamers aren't particularly skilled (that and the matchmaking times take an eternity). I've been dying for one since the Dota 2 page started accepting emails for beta even before The International started.


----------



## Coma

waaaaaaaaant
Coco can't be the only OCNer who got an invite =[


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


Is it bannable to ask one of you for a beta key?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *xzamples*


want to know the same thing

i'd love to try dota 2 out











Quote:



Originally Posted by *PvtHudson*


I'd like to know the same thing haha.

I've probably re-watched The International matches a billion times. And most of the Dota 2 streamers aren't particularly skilled (that and the matchmaking times take an eternity). I've been dying for one since the Dota 2 page started accepting emails for beta even before The International started.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


waaaaaaaaant
Coco can't be the only OCNer who got an invite =[


Nah there is no harm in asking for a beta key, doesn't mean you'll get one though.









I have Dota 2 but I haven't got my set of extra keys that I am supposed to get. IceFrog made a post a couple days ago stating that current beta testers will also get a set of keys but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Zulli85

16 hero kills 363 CS with AM. Never played that hero much and I'm not sure what the proper item build is. Pretty sure BKB is only necessary in certain situations and in this game I couldn't do too much until I had it. Hm.


----------



## ShaneS429




----------



## Nihsnek

Nice score mate. MOAR BETA KEYS VALVE


----------



## Zulli85

Lol thanks. My score coulda been better than that is the thing, made a couple of dumb mistakes.


----------



## Awsan

ooooh dota 2 i have playing dota from 2006 i am a pretty good player







i play in garena,battle.net and iccup

my nicks are :ThE_DuMmY,(D)^_^(K)DuMmY,ViN-_-ThE_DuMmY,Th3_DuMmY!

so if you find one of those names any where thats me







add me i fyou want my steam is VIN_THE_DUMMY


----------



## HarrisLam

is it still possible to get into beta now?


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*


is it still possible to get into beta now?


According to official DotA 2 Blog:

Quote:



We'd also like to welcome the new folks who received Dota 2 invites yesterday. If you weren't one of the lucky folks, you'll be happy to know we'll be *pushing out new invites every couple of days*

http://blog.dota2.com/


----------



## ShaneS429

I'm hoping that means every Monday and Thursday or something.

A wave at the beginning of the week and right before the weekly patch would be nice. Just hoping it's not valve time and we have 1-2 weeks before the next wave.

Still crossing the fingers for the random key on PlayDota.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awsan*


ooooh dota 2 i have playing dota from 2006 i am a pretty good player







i play in garena,battle.net and iccup

my nicks are :ThE_DuMmY,(D)^_^(K)DuMmY,ViN-_-ThE_DuMmY,Th3_DuMmY!

so if you find one of those names any where thats me







add me i fyou want my steam is VIN_THE_DUMMY


I've probably seen you around, I've played a crap load of DotA on B.Net. Garena not so much though. l)[email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*


is it still possible to get into beta now?


Yeah, it is. Follow this link to fill out a quick survey and you may get a beta key. The beta is expanding so your chances are probably pretty decent.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*


I'm hoping that means every Monday and Thursday or something.

A wave at the beginning of the week and right before the weekly patch would be nice. Just hoping it's not valve time and we have 1-2 weeks before the next wave.

Still crossing the fingers for the random key on PlayDota.


Hope someone here gets a key, I need people to play with! Haha.


----------



## xzamples

so where do they send the beta keys to? the e-mail you signed up for steam with?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xzamples*


so where do they send the beta keys to? the e-mail you signed up for steam with?


Yeah I'm sure they would send it to your Steam email.

I got an email and a PM from the playdota.com forum staff when I won my key.


----------



## HarrisLam

i swear i read about it somewhere that ppl actually have to fill in a survey before they were "in"?

the site didnt ask me to do anything...


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam;15598793*
> i swear i read about it somewhere that ppl actually have to fill in a survey before they were "in"?
> 
> the site didnt ask me to do anything...


They pushed out a survey last week. It's inside this Blog Post.

Make sure you have Steam updated and open and click the link that says "Dota 2 Survey"

It will run a hardware analysis of your machine and then ask you general question in regards to your experience with Dota.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*


i swear i read about it somewhere that ppl actually have to fill in a survey before they were "in"?

the site didnt ask me to do anything...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*


They pushed out a survey last week. It's inside this Blog Post.

Make sure you have Steam updated and open and click the link that says "Dota 2 Survey"

It will run a hardware analysis of your machine and then ask you general question in regards to your experience with Dota.


I just added a link to the OP with instructions on how to fill out the survey. Should have done that a few days ago but never thought of it.


----------



## Dylan33p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Hope someone here gets a key, I need people to play with! Haha.


Haha ya im hopping too, i need a key and friends too though =( hoping today is the lucky day!

actually this game isnt really too much fun at all without friends to play with. So when i Get keys expect a giveaway! (for people who wanna play with me)


----------



## XSCounter

Tried posting in the draw thread on playdota.com but it told me my account is in the queue for moderation... Although I've been registered there for ages but never posted anything







Tried e-mailing the admin, no reply..


----------



## Cryolite

come on valve, let us play !

im dying


----------



## dezahp

I want to play so bad...hopefully I get a invite or at least one of my friends...One thing I am hoping though when Dota 2 comes out is I don't have any LoL players on my team.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15603340*
> I want to play so bad...hopefully I get a invite or at least one of my friends...One thing I am hoping though when Dota 2 comes out is I don't have any LoL players on my team.


I take offense to that! I guess we will never play together.

5v5 Dota/HoN vs LoL!!!









Best 2 of 3 and let's see what kind of crazy stuff we get. Would really be interesting to see the various tactics. Once we all get in beta or the game is released, we need to make this happen.


----------



## HarrisLam

its just weird cuz i first tried clicking on the "opt in beta" link.

it didnt work at first but when it did work at last, it didnt require me to do anything.
it just tells me to wait for "good news" or something.

now i click that dota 2 survey link you got and filled it in, and it pretty much says the same thing. its almost like the two are unrelated separate opt-in methods or something lol


----------



## Dylan33p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15600796*
> I just added a link to the OP with instructions on how to fill out the survey. Should have done that a few days ago but never thought of it.


oh cool, zulli your from CNY? Im from liverpool. we gotta play some games together.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15605100*
> I take offense to that! I guess we will never play together.
> 
> 5v5 Dota/HoN vs LoL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best 2 of 3 and let's see what kind of crazy stuff we get. Would really be interesting to see the various tactics. Once we all get in beta or the game is released, we need to make this happen.


Lol sorry I know a lot of people who started off from playing LoL will take offense from my comment but that's just how I feel. I won't get into details to not create a flame wars but lets just say that I had awful experiences.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XSCounter*


Tried posting in the draw thread on playdota.com but it told me my account is in the queue for moderation... Although I've been registered there for ages but never posted anything







Tried e-mailing the admin, no reply..


Hm thats weird. I'm pretty sure those forums get a lot of traffic so you might want to try PMing a different mod or just give it some time. Not sure otherwise.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I want to play so bad...hopefully I get a invite or at least one of my friends...One thing I am hoping though when Dota 2 comes out is I don't have any LoL players on my team.


I've played with a bunch of HoN players already and its pretty...Awkward? They stay stuff like "ss" which means stay safe and I was like wth does that mean? Flames ensued even though I've been playing DotA for like 5 years haha. Its pretty funny to get flamed by people that have been playing HoN longer than DotA when they are honestly clueless. Looking for heroes that don't exist in DotA etc..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*


I take offense to that! I guess we will never play together.

5v5 Dota/HoN vs LoL!!!









Best 2 of 3 and let's see what kind of crazy stuff we get. Would really be interesting to see the various tactics. Once we all get in beta or the game is released, we need to make this happen.


I'm down with that! Chalk me down on the DotA team!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*


its just weird cuz i first tried clicking on the "opt in beta" link.

it didnt work at first but when it did work at last, it didnt require me to do anything.
it just tells me to wait for "good news" or something.

now i click that dota 2 survey link you got and filled it in, and it pretty much says the same thing. its almost like the two are unrelated separate opt-in methods or something lol


I did that opt-in thing when that page first showed up and I'm pretty sure you don't need to worry about it. That survey and the playdota.com giveaway are the only things you need to worry about IMO.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*


oh cool, zulli your from CNY? Im from liverpool. we gotta play some games together.


Yeah, I have family in Liverpool actually. I've been there a bunch of times myself. I live about 30 minutes east of Utica, couple miles away from the thruway. Got Dota 2?







I haven't played Dota 1 much since I've had the beta.


----------



## Nihsnek

DotA plays completely different from LoL. It is easier to carry a team in DotA than LoL I have found over the years.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15611987*
> They stay stuff like "ss" which means stay safe and I was like wth does that mean?


I always thought "ss" is short for "missing", like a hero left my lane and might gank someone.. I am such a noob. Although in the end it means the same thing


----------



## n0ypi

I want my key!, but I don't think I'm gonna get it =(, when I did the survey I used my crappy Dell Inspirion laptop and steam probably said "F*** No we not giving this guy a key with a S***** intel video card" lmao...


----------



## Dylan33p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15611987*
> Yeah, I have family in Liverpool actually. I've been there a bunch of times myself. I live about 30 minutes east of Utica, couple miles away from the thruway. Got Dota 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played Dota 1 much since I've had the beta.


Working on Dota2 haha, killing time with HoN right now, sucks... haha, hopefully keys get pushed out this week though.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter;15614453*
> I always thought "ss" is short for "missing", like a hero left my lane and might gank someone.. I am such a noob. Although in the end it means the same thing


SS in HON terms means "Secret Shop", which somehow doesn't really work since they got rid of the secret shops in hon and replaced them with shops that only sell wards :/. Stupid HON...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XSCounter*


I always thought "ss" is short for "missing", like a hero left my lane and might gank someone.. I am such a noob. Although in the end it means the same thing










Yeah, same thing. DotA players just say "*hero name* mia" or "missing". Then "b" or "re" when they return.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n0ypi*


I want my key!, but I don't think I'm gonna get it =(, when I did the survey I used my crappy Dell Inspirion laptop and steam probably said "F*** No we not giving this guy a key with a S***** intel video card" lmao...


Keep the faith! Did you enter the playdota.com giveaway?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*


SS in HON terms means "Secret Shop", which somehow doesn't really work since they got rid of the secret shops in hon and replaced them with shops that only sell wards :/. Stupid HON...


Secret shop? You sure? Thats kinda weird but so are HoN players! Haha.


----------



## ShaneS429

hey everyone! check your emails!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15624944*
> hey everyone! check your emails!


 did you just get an invite??


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15624944*
> hey everyone! check your emails!


Getting my hopes up for 30 seconds... Priceless.

and yes Zulli we HoN players are strange, but I still don't have a word to define LoL..... Crayola Crayons comes to mind from the gfx.


----------



## ShaneS429

possibly









I should have 1 extra to give away but I'm stuck at work for another hour or so. I already have in mind how I'm giving it away so keep an eye out here.


----------



## HexATL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shanes429;15625056*
> possibly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should have 1 extra to give away but i'm stuck at work for another hour or so. I already have in mind how i'm giving it away so keep an eye out here.


i got these cheeseburgers man!


----------



## Dylan33p

now we wait for the third wave....


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15625056*
> possibly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have 1 extra to give away but I'm stuck at work for another hour or so. I already have in mind how I'm giving it away so keep an eye out here.


Nice man, congrats!

Edit - Btw, add me on Steam if you wanna game sometime. Zulli85


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15626316*
> Nice man, congrats!
> 
> Edit - Btw, add me on Steam if you wanna game sometime. Zulli85


Will do! I'm in the US and I believe your in EU right? Not sure what that will do as far as lag and I wouldn't want to mess you up.

*1 Beta Key Random Draw*

Okay guys, as stated in my previous posts, I did indeed get in on Wave 2 of the Dota 2 beta invites. I have 2 invites of course. 1 was given to a friend and 1 is going to you guys at OCN.

I'm sick of these sites telling you to follow them on Facebook or their live streams and then waiting 10 days for results for a 1 in 5,000 chance of getting a key. That's just stupid.

This will be fast and whoever wins will be playing 24 hours from now.

============

*Rules:*

1. Please don't post this in the Freebies section, Reddit, or any other site. I want this key going to people who not only frequent OCN but this thread. Those are the people that truly want to be in the beta and are constantly reading up on Dota 2. It also gives you a higher chance of winning if less people know.









2. Your account must be made before Nov 2011 and have at least 50 posts.

3. Posting in this thread or PMing me to attempt to bribe me with buying me Steam games or anything else will get you disqualified.

4. Simply post in this thread and say you want in the drawing and I will add your name to the list.

5. That's it!

How a winner will be chosen:

24 hours from now (9pm CST, 10pm Est, 7pm PST), I will make a new post which will signify the cutoff for entrants.

I will then live stream at http://twitch.tv/ShaneS429. I will put all the entrants names in an excel spreadsheet and use Random.org to select a winner.

Whatever user has the same row # as the one generated by Random.org will win. I will then PM that user and get their Steam ID.

You DO NOT have to be at the stream to win. I'm simply streaming so there is proof that the winner was random and only generated once.

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## lolspops

I definitely want to be in this giveaway!! Been waiting on Dota 2 for over a year and counting...


----------



## Zulli85

Awesome giveaway Shane! I also got really tired of all the different giveaways and I like the way you are setting this up a lot. Good luck everyone!

Btw, CNY = Central New York State. Definitely not in Europe.


----------



## fstop

That's really nice of you, and in my opinion, the proper way to give away a key







.

Definitively in ShaneS429! See you on your stream.


----------



## Nihsnek

Yes! OCN's community is awesome for ya'll giving away your spare keys. I would like to enter as well.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Bobotheklown

I'd love to be in the drawing dude! Been playing dota for sword long. Stoked for Number 2


----------



## OldMold

I would like to be entered as well! Good idea to keep this a dota-fan only kind of drawing as well. There are way too many people that have that "IF ITS FREE, I SHOULD ENTER!" Regardless if they need it or even know what the prize is.

Thanks again for the chance to win!


----------



## Pencuri

I would love to get the key. Entering!


----------



## Nano5656

Hey, thats awesome man! I wouldnt mind being entered to win I;ve been waiting for dota 2 so long, doesnt look like im getting a key from valve lol


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;15626801*
> Will do! I'm in the US and I believe your in EU right? Not sure what that will do as far as lag and I wouldn't want to mess you up.
> 
> *1 Beta Key Random Draw*
> 
> Okay guys, as stated in my previous posts, I did indeed get in on Wave 2 of the Dota 2 beta invites. I have 2 invites of course. 1 was given to a friend and 1 is going to you guys at OCN.
> 
> I'm sick of these sites telling you to follow them on Facebook or their live streams and then waiting 10 days for results for a 1 in 5,000 chance of getting a key. That's just stupid.
> 
> This will be fast and whoever wins will be playing 24 hours from now.
> 
> ============
> 
> *Rules:*
> 
> 1. Please don't post this in the Freebies section, Reddit, or any other site. I want this key going to people who not only frequent OCN but this thread. Those are the people that truly want to be in the beta and are constantly reading up on Dota 2. It also gives you a higher chance of winning if less people know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your account must be made before Nov 2011 and have at least 50 posts.
> 
> 3. Posting in this thread or PMing me to attempt to bribe me with buying me Steam games or anything else will get you disqualified.
> 
> 4. Simply post in this thread and say you want in the drawing and I will add your name to the list.
> 
> 5. That's it!
> 
> How a winner will be chosen:
> 
> 24 hours from now (9pm CST, 10pm Est, 7pm PST), I will make a new post which will signify the cutoff for entrants.
> 
> I will then live stream at http://twitch.tv/ShaneS429. I will put all the entrants names in an excel spreadsheet and use Random.org to select a winner.
> 
> Whatever user has the same row # as the one generated by Random.org will win. I will then PM that user and get their Steam ID.
> 
> You DO NOT have to be at the stream to win. I'm simply streaming so there is proof that the winner was random and only generated once.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!


Add me in the drawing. :]


----------



## Spade616

Add me in the draw please.


----------



## XSCounter

Cool idea ShaneS! Count me in, please







If I could beat my friend on getting the Beta key first, I would so slap him


----------



## Dylan33p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*


Will do! I'm in the US and I believe your in EU right? Not sure what that will do as far as lag and I wouldn't want to mess you up.

*1 Beta Key Random Draw*

Okay guys, as stated in my previous posts, I did indeed get in on Wave 2 of the Dota 2 beta invites. I have 2 invites of course. 1 was given to a friend and 1 is going to you guys at OCN.

I'm sick of these sites telling you to follow them on Facebook or their live streams and then waiting 10 days for results for a 1 in 5,000 chance of getting a key. That's just stupid.

This will be fast and whoever wins will be playing 24 hours from now.

============

*Rules:*

1. Please don't post this in the Freebies section, Reddit, or any other site. I want this key going to people who not only frequent OCN but this thread. Those are the people that truly want to be in the beta and are constantly reading up on Dota 2. It also gives you a higher chance of winning if less people know.









2. Your account must be made before Nov 2011 and have at least 50 posts.

3. Posting in this thread or PMing me to attempt to bribe me with buying me Steam games or anything else will get you disqualified.

4. Simply post in this thread and say you want in the drawing and I will add your name to the list.

5. That's it!

How a winner will be chosen:

24 hours from now (9pm CST, 10pm Est, 7pm PST), I will make a new post which will signify the cutoff for entrants.

I will then live stream at http://twitch.tv/ShaneS429. I will put all the entrants names in an excel spreadsheet and use Random.org to select a winner.

Whatever user has the same row # as the one generated by Random.org will win. I will then PM that user and get their Steam ID.

You DO NOT have to be at the stream to win. I'm simply streaming so there is proof that the winner was random and only generated once.

Good Luck Everyone!


count me in! =)


----------



## Bobotheklown

Hehe, the site being down kind of affected the time frame


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hehe, the site being down kind of affected the time frame


Yes indeed. I'll just make the drawing *tonight at 9pm CST.*

Since the site was basically down for 24 hours, this shouldn't be a problem. Also everyone should know that apparently people that were already in the beta recieved 2 extra keys and servers count seemed to have jumped to over 5k now. Looks like they are really preparing for some mass invites or something.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Yes indeed. I'll just make the drawing *tonight at 9pm CST.*
> Since the site was basically down for 24 hours, this shouldn't be a problem. Also everyone should know that apparently people that were already in the beta recieved 2 extra keys and *servers count seemed to have jumped to over 5k now. Looks like they are really preparing for some mass invites or something*.


Now THAT makes me stoked! Been on HoN for too long, time for a change up


----------



## ShaneS429

After the first beta wave, players online was about 800-1000.

After wave 2 when I got in on Tuesday, players online was about 1200.

Now I saw over 2k players online earlier today. They are definitely increasing beta invites.

I also want to add, that since I have never played Dota in my life, I've been, for lack of a better term, terrified of playing an actual matchmaking game. I was so afraid of making dumb mistakes and being *****ed at non-stop.

I finished my first game earlier and realized I didn't have anything to fear. Playing with an 0-10 Drow on my team made me look like a god.

The hardest thing for me with learning this game is the items. In LoL, if I needed health, regen, mana, armor, whatever, I could just instantly think of a handful of items that gives those stats and what would suit me best.

Now I am completely lost and have no idea what to buy so I find myself sticking to recommended items more often but I feel that might not be the best choice.

I guess it'll just take time...


----------



## Dylan33p

ya it not easy at first thats for sure.

any word on wave 3?


----------



## fstop

Dota/hon have a completely different feel to the game and the meta is entirely different. I'm not sure how skilled of a player you are but here's some insight on Dota (I've played dota/hon/lol in considerable amounts).

Sustain is not NEARLY as useful in Dota. There are regen items to help you out early game, but it's very unreliable. You're not going to be able to stay in your lane for the first 10-15 min like in LoL's top just farming away. This is because in Dota there's too many other factors going on to allow you to simply focus on farming. 1. ganks/roaming are much more beneficial, so they happen a lot more. 2. the role of support is HUGE. but instead of helping you sustain to farm, their purpose is to harass the enemy champ from csing and also to stun/disable champs that try to jump you. 3. grab tangos in the beggining. but your best bet is to really try and avoid damage all together.

Focus on farming and denying, and learn how to control your lane. You will need to learn how to farm statically (meaning equal amount of cs as denies so your lane doesnt get pushed) and also learn how to pull your lane (getting neutral minions to pull the aggro of your creepwave, therefore pulling your lane back closer to your tower). Farming is still a key part of Dota as it is in LoL but there is a lot more of a focus on harassing and ganking, so you always want to be closer to your tower for protection.


----------



## Spade616

11.11.11 update: love the design on warlock's armor.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop*
> 
> Dota/hon have a completely different feel to the game and the meta is entirely different. I'm not sure how skilled of a player you are but here's some insight on Dota (I've played dota/hon/lol in considerable amounts).
> Sustain is not NEARLY as useful in Dota. There are regen items to help you out early game, but it's very unreliable. You're not going to be able to stay in your lane for the first 10-15 min like in LoL's top just farming away. This is because in Dota there's too many other factors going on to allow you to simply focus on farming. 1. ganks/roaming are much more beneficial, so they happen a lot more. 2. the role of support is HUGE. but instead of helping you sustain to farm, their purpose is to harass the enemy champ from csing and also to stun/disable champs that try to jump you. 3. grab tangos in the beggining. but your best bet is to really try and avoid damage all together.
> Focus on farming and denying, and learn how to control your lane. You will need to learn how to farm statically (meaning equal amount of cs as denies so your lane doesnt get pushed) and also learn how to pull your lane (getting neutral minions to pull the aggro of your creepwave, therefore pulling your lane back closer to your tower). Farming is still a key part of Dota as it is in LoL but there is a lot more of a focus on harassing and ganking, so you always want to be closer to your tower for protection.


Thanks, I understand that all and is basically how I've been playing. It's more of a matter of learning every heroes moves (who has stuns, silence, slows, etc), and learning which items I should go for based on who I am and what the game is going like.

=====

I will be doing the key giveaway tonight. Even though the forums have been down for like 36 hours, most people signed up within hours of my original post. I'm guessing I have just about all the people in the contest that want in. Plus with invites increasing from Valve, I'd like to give this out soon.

Tune in if you can in about a half hour. Right now everyone has a 1:11 chance of winning!

Probably the best odds any of you have had in a Dota 2 drawing haha.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I will be doing the key giveaway tonight.
> Tune in if you can in about a half hour. Right now everyone has a 1:11 chance of winning!
> Probably the best odds any of you have had in a Dota 2 drawing haha.










so excited. ima go crazy if i get the key.


----------



## ShaneS429

*Contest Closed*

No further entries accepted

*Entrants:*


lolspops
fstop
Nihsnek
Bobtheklown
OldMold - *WINNER!*
Pencuri
Nano5656
dezahp
Spade616
XSCounter
Dylan33p


----------



## Dylan33p

nvm just mine drivers haha

grats oldmold


----------



## OldMold

Wow, thank you so much! I look forward to playing some this weekend!

I have been waiting for quite a while... Thanks again!


----------



## Spade616

grats to oldmold for winning the draw!


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Wow, thank you so much! I look forward to playing some this weekend!
> I have been waiting for quite a while... Thanks again!


Check your PM!


----------



## jprovido

huhu i want one. my cousin got one and I didn't. that cheat


----------



## shredzy

really hoping I get an invite now/this weekend, honestly been waiting for this game since it first got announced/leaked 1 and half years ago









back to hon/dota till then!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Wow, thank you so much! I look forward to playing some this weekend!
> I have been waiting for quite a while... Thanks again!


Hey Congrats man!

Own some n00bs for meh!


----------



## Zulli85

Congrats!

The playdota.com forums are now giving away TWENTY beta keys a day, every day. Your chances to win aren't as bad anymore so if you haven't signed up for that giveaway make sure you do! Also, the OP is kind of broke because of the transition that OCN made. Not sure what happened but I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## ShaneS429

I'm wondering if they check the users that are in that contest.

Being as how I got a key direct from valve, I'm wondering if I can still get a random key on PlayDota.

Would love to give it to more people on OCN.


----------



## TheOddOne

I took a 11 months hiatus from DotA (playing LoL+SC2) and I must say DotA has always been an important part of my life (played it for 8 years long) but now I'm starting to play it again on steam (fist bump for free key) I feel like all the good ol' memories are coming back







oh god can't wait for it to be officially released. OMG OMG OMG


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I took a 11 months hiatus from DotA (playing LoL+SC2) and I must say DotA has always been an important part of my life (played it for 8 years long) but now I'm starting to play it again on steam (fist bump for free key) I feel like all the good ol' memories are coming back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh god can't wait for it to be officially released. OMG OMG OMG


Very jelly


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'm wondering if they check the users that are in that contest.
> Being as how I got a key direct from valve, I'm wondering if I can still get a random key on PlayDota.
> Would love to give it to more people on OCN.


Yeah I was wondering the same thing. Got mine from playdota but I wonder if I can get another through Steam/Valve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I took a 11 months hiatus from DotA (playing LoL+SC2) and I must say DotA has always been an important part of my life (played it for 8 years long) but now I'm starting to play it again on steam (fist bump for free key) I feel like all the good ol' memories are coming back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh god can't wait for it to be officially released. OMG OMG OMG


Nice. The beta is just as playable as Dota 1 tbh. The only thing that is missing is the rest of the heroes.


----------



## ShaneS429

Everyone should be in before no time now.

It looks like the PlayDota drawing is now *40 keys a day!!!!*


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Everyone should be in before no time now.
> It looks like the PlayDota drawing is now *40 keys a day!!!!*


Errr..Still says 20 lol. ?


----------



## Zulli85

Accidental double post. Forum said the first one wasn't submitted correctly >_>


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Errr..Still says 20 lol. ?


It does say 20 but their recent giveaway winners were:

The following users have won the daily giveaway: TinyChaosLegion, Omega_P, TehMoep, Inreet, Crossing, Magicmaster, sikle, Ghuy, sndwch, CaptainPlatypus, JustDarKy, Tain, Faek, Hanzou, crinckle, UrbanSpirit, zikuu, esolk, yyy520159357, gridlocked, tom_chan, fAnts, MasterOfAlchemy, marrocco, gasior, Obium, DesuEagle, miserotia, moonVmoon, LimpGuard, lek0jeppe, indibeast, Shiesly, 1nD_GG.Pr0bz, Feedzz, Klearly, SabotaZ80, PGCstylLe, khojsiab and akerd

That's a lot more that 20.

I also noticed that a while ago it still said 8 keys even though they announced it was at 13. I think it takes them a while to change the official thread over.

----

Not bad if I do say so myself.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> It does say 20 but their recent giveaway winners were:
> The following users have won the daily giveaway: TinyChaosLegion, Omega_P, TehMoep, Inreet, Crossing, Magicmaster, sikle, Ghuy, sndwch, CaptainPlatypus, JustDarKy, Tain, Faek, Hanzou, crinckle, UrbanSpirit, zikuu, esolk, yyy520159357, gridlocked, tom_chan, fAnts, MasterOfAlchemy, marrocco, gasior, Obium, DesuEagle, miserotia, moonVmoon, LimpGuard, lek0jeppe, indibeast, Shiesly, 1nD_GG.Pr0bz, Feedzz, Klearly, SabotaZ80, PGCstylLe, khojsiab and akerd
> That's a lot more that 20.
> I also noticed that a while ago it still said 8 keys even though they announced it was at 13. I think it takes them a while to change the official thread over.
> ----
> Not bad if I do say so myself.


Oh I see.

Nice game, how did you pull up the scoreboard from a finished game?


----------



## shredzy

Another wave got sent out......still no key sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Swear they just don't want to give keys to australians


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

I wanna play so bad. If anyone have spare keys plz send me one, I'll play with you and I'll buy wards and support. Yes I know pubs usually won't do this.


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

zulli are you in the beta yet? I want to start or join a ocn clan when I get in.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Another wave got sent out......still no key sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Swear they just don't want to give keys to australians


A few of my Dota 2 buddies are Aussies. Do you know Godz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3chAdd1ct*
> 
> I wanna play so bad. If anyone have spare keys plz send me one, I'll play with you and I'll buy wards and support. Yes I know pubs usually won't do this.


Dota 2 pubs ward more than usual actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3chAdd1ct*
> 
> zulli are you in the beta yet? I want to start or join a ocn clan when I get in.


Yeah, I've been in for a while now. Waiting for more people to play with! There isn't a clan function in Dota 2 yet (don't know if there ever will be one) so we'd have to organize it here at OCN.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> A few of my Dota 2 buddies are Aussies. Do you know Godz?
> Dota 2 pubs ward more than usual actually.
> Yeah, I've been in for a while now. Waiting for more people to play with! There isn't a clan function in Dota 2 yet (don't know if there ever will be one) so we'd have to organize it here at OCN.


I know a couple of Godz here actually lol, fairly popular alias, he a member of the gotgames community?


----------



## OldMold

Add me! My SteamID is Oldmold

I can't add people because I don't have any paid games in my account.. at least that is what I think is happening.. but people can add me!


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Add me! My SteamID is Oldmold
> I can't add people because I don't have any paid games in my account.. at least that is what I think is happening.. but people can add me!


I will definitely be up for playing this weekend.

Zulli saw my horrible play as VS. Thus, I am banning myself from ever playing her again (or at least until I get more experience under my belt).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I know a couple of Godz here actually lol, fairly popular alias, he a member of the gotgames community?


He is a part of the GosuGamers community I believe, he shoutcasts games a lot. Also goes by Joy.Godz I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Add me! My SteamID is Oldmold
> I can't add people because I don't have any paid games in my account.. at least that is what I think is happening.. but people can add me!


Added!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I will definitely be up for playing this weekend.
> Zulli saw my horrible play as VS. Thus, I am banning myself from ever playing her again (or at least until I get more experience under my belt).


Hehe I think you are learning first hand that DotA has a huge learning curve. It takes a long time to get a feel for what is going on and what you should or should not be doing.


----------



## Dwalin Co

Any news of the release date?


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I will definitely be up for playing this weekend.
> Zulli saw my horrible play as VS. Thus, I am banning myself from ever playing her again (or at least until I get more experience under my belt).


ive been playing almost 7 years now and my last game with VS sucked bad. lol. well, i play VS as support so it can be hard when i barely farm any gold(the gold i do farm is spent on wards and other cheap items) and when my trilane carry is sucking as well.


----------



## andygoyap

got invited.. add me up andz_mic



















too many games.. so little time! Skyrim for now~


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> got invited.. add me up andz_mic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too many games.. so little time! Skyrim for now~


curse you!!!!!









grats! have fun with it


----------



## dezahp

Please send me a invite already Steam!!! I want to play so badly....even though I have Battlefield 3 to occupy me, I'm literally itching so bad to play Dota 2.


----------



## Spade616

why is everyone but me getting a key?!? so jelly.







as a player of 7 years, i feel i should get a taste of the beta soon


----------



## Coma

I think I might die if I don't get an invite soon


----------



## andygoyap

First Dota 2 Game
8-3-10 first game~ Dragon Knight!


----------



## Dylan33p

what are you guys doing with your spare keys? =/


----------



## Jim888

Please please please I Need a key if you have a spare pls pm me!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Please please please I Need a key if you have a spare pls pm me!
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


I'm just speaking for myself here, but I will not be giving away any extra keys I come across to random people that want me to pm them. I'm all for giving away extras here but in a fair and random giveaway where everyone has a chance to get it.

Not picking on you, but them PlayDota forums with 100 threads an hour of begging for keys just really strikes a nerve with me. I'd hate to see this thread turn into that.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwalin Co*
> 
> Any news of the release date?


No not yet, it is going to be in beta for quite some time I imagine. I'm guessing until at least spring.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> ive been playing almost 7 years now and my last game with VS sucked bad. lol. well, i play VS as support so it can be hard when i barely farm any gold(the gold i do farm is spent on wards and other cheap items) and when my trilane carry is sucking as well.


VS doesn't need farm. Her job is to support the carry in her lane by harassing the enemy hero(es) and denying creeps. Let the carry last hit all the enemy creeps. Carry a tp at all times and make sure you are in as many fights as possible, you'll get plenty of gold and experience from assists. Then buy wards and items like treads, wraith bands, magic wand, bottle, stuff like that. Because she isn't relied upon to deal damage late game (you should have other heroes in your lineup to do so) you really don't need that much gold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> got invited.. add me up andz_mic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too many games.. so little time! Skyrim for now~


Added!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> why is everyone but me getting a key?!? so jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a player of 7 years, i feel i should get a taste of the beta soon


People have just started to get keys. Like no one else besides me had a key up until like 2 or 3 days ago. Keep the faith!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> First Dota 2 Game
> 8-3-10 first game~ Dragon Knight!


Whats with that item build?  Treads to straight Satanic? HoD is fine but you don't have much dps at that point to make use of the gold spent on Satanic. Guessing you really wanted HP or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*
> 
> what are you guys doing with your spare keys? =/


Gave the 2 extras I had to friends. Still have a bunch of other friends that want keys but I'll try to give one away here if I get more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Please please please I Need a key if you have a spare pls pm me!
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Begging is no way to get yourself a beta key.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'm just speaking for myself here, but I will not be giving away any extra keys I come across to random people that want me to pm them. I'm all for giving away extras here but in a fair and random giveaway where everyone has a chance to get it.
> Not picking on you, but them PlayDota forums with 100 threads an hour of begging for keys just really strikes a nerve with me. I'd hate to see this thread turn into that.


+1 to that.

Edit - Playdota.com is now confirmed to be giving away FOURTY keys a day everyday! Thanks to Shance for giving me the heads up.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Her job is to support the carry in her lane by harassing the enemy hero(es) and denying creeps. Let the carry last hit all the enemy creeps. Carry a tp at all times and make sure you are in as many fights as possible, you'll get plenty of gold and experience from assists. Then buy wards and items like treads, wraith bands, magic wand, bottle, stuff like that. Because she isn't relied upon to deal damage late game (you should have other heroes in your lineup to do so) you really don't need that much gold.


that is how i play VS. what i meant is that it can be hard when the carry/support killer on my lane is sucking, and not finishing ganks that i initiate.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> that is how i play VS. what i meant is that it can be hard when the carry/support killer on my lane is sucking, and not finishing ganks that i initiate.


Ah, word. It can be tough to find a game with reliable allies, especially in Dota 2 because most of my friends don't have a key yet. I don't even mind losing a game as long as it was fairly competitive with some good play.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Ah, word. It can be tough to find a game with reliable allies, especially in Dota 2 because most of my friends don't have a key yet. I don't even mind losing a game as long as it was fairly competitive with some good play.


Just say it already! I blew big time with VS last night in our lane. I was making sure not to try and take your last hits and deny when possible though.

I'm getting better!

Edit:

Just played a game as CM. I think i fell in love haha. Tell me how I did









I'm also looking for critiques on my item build.

I left one slot open at all time to carry wards and ended with 4161g. I was tempted to buy a Linkens (not sure if that is a good choice), but decided to save the money should I need a buyback. Did I think correctly? We had them pretty well pushed but a few times we made bad initiations and got wiped once or twice. I'm starting to get the hang of what each item does but something tells me the recommended isn't the right way to go.

Side Note: I love the feel of Dota 2 in general. This was an hour long game but didn't feel like it. When I played LoL, anything over 30min just felt like a drag and I wanted it to be over. With this, I looked up, and I'm 45min in. I LOVE IT!

Zulli85: To pull up past match history, click the watch tab. Then on the top right there is a red "filter list" button. Enter your user name in the filter options and all your games should come up. After a while the replay should be available to download as well.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Don't have a key yet - and i will not resort to the lowly behaviour of some.

For those who have played DotA original, is the gameplay similar?
I have this itching feeling that dota 2 will have more teamfights/roam and less farm

Also, do the awesome wc3 engine hax still exist? i.e. blinking/manta/split-second-invul to avoid projectiles. or the infamous pudge/wisp combo

Finally, are the fog of war positions much different to before?

cheers and hf

@shane: pretty impressive for a cm! pretty good how you have it in your head to constantly ward. you got blink which is great. did you get BKB? i can't tell LOL.. but it's a great item to have on cm. a fully channeled, well positioned ulti is bound to stomp teamfights. especially with that heavy aoe-centered team of yours


----------



## turbonerds

anyone got friends invite? i missed one cause iw as afk... so my friend gave it to his other friend =(


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Just played a game as CM. I think i fell in love haha. Tell me how I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for critiques on my item build.
> I left one slot open at all time to carry wards and ended with 4161g. I was tempted to buy a Linkens (not sure if that is a good choice), but decided to save the money should I need a buyback. Did I think correctly?


im a pretty okay cm user, and the first item that i get is a blink dagger. helps alot with positioning for ganks, etc. after that, linkens is an okay choice for survivability, or you can get bkb if you really want to use your ulti. honestly i dont find myself needing to use my ulti alot, and a blink dagger, town portal, wards and boots is pretty much all i carry throughout the game. you did well in bringing wards at all times. cant really tell what the items are by the pic lol


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG*
> 
> Don't have a key yet - and i will not resort to the lowly behaviour of some.
> For those who have played DotA original, is the gameplay similar?
> I have this itching feeling that dota 2 will have more teamfights/roam and less farm
> Also, do the awesome wc3 engine hax still exist? i.e. blinking/manta/split-second-invul to avoid projectiles. or the infamous pudge/wisp combo
> Finally, are the fog of war positions much different to before?
> cheers and hf
> @shane: pretty impressive for a cm! pretty good how you have it in your head to constantly ward. you got blink which is great. did you get BKB? i can't tell LOL.. but it's a great item to have on cm. a fully channeled, well positioned ulti is bound to stomp teamfights. especially with that heavy aoe-centered team of yours


Its very similar, gameplay is pretty much identical. I've only played 4 games on a mates account, but from watching the tournaments/streams its pretty much the same.

I'm having withdrawal symptoms now


----------



## OldMold

For me, my first 3-4 games of DOTA 2 were very difficult. I have played Dota for 5-6 years so I am pretty accustomed to DOTA.

Last hitting seemed quite different. It seemed like in order to last hit, I had to let the creeps health drop lower than I instinctively wanted it to. I also tried using my own key layout for the spells but that just messed me up even more. Since I am not used to the spell animations and acknowledging when they have been casted, I had no smoothness or flow to my actions. After I turned legacy keys on and straitened up my last hitting, I fell in love.









Such a great game. I'm sure it will feel weird for the first game or two, but it will grow on you.

Also, too me, it seems like games are longer on average than Dota pub games go. My main hypothesis to this is that most of the Dota 2 Beta key players were most likely experienced Dota players and know how to play. This can lead to longer, more competitive game play.


----------



## ShaneS429

I'm really starting to get the hang of this game. I think I finally grasped the concept that 1 cc can give you first blood or win you the team fight. I'm so use to LoL where I don't think any CC went over 2.5s duration and even then, 9/10 people packed Flash so they'd instantly blink away.

Just had an awesome game as WR and started dominating the enemy once I got my sheep stick and shut their carry down. That felt good.


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'm really starting to get the hang of this game. I think I finally grasped the concept that 1 cc can give you first blood or win you the team fight. I'm so use to LoL where I don't think any CC went over 2.5s duration and even then, 9/10 people packed Flash so they'd instantly blink away.
> Just had an awesome game as WR and started dominating the enemy once I got my sheep stick and shut their carry down. That felt good.


Not to sound like a creeper, but I watched the last part of that game!

When I started watching, you guys had lost most of your towers and were backed into your base. It wasn't looking good...

Then you guys had some good team ganks and a good fight near rosh and took the win! Great game to watch


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Just say it already! I blew big time with VS last night in our lane. I was making sure not to try and take your last hits and deny when possible though.
> I'm getting better!
> 
> Edit:
> Just played a game as CM. I think i fell in love haha. Tell me how I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for critiques on my item build.
> I left one slot open at all time to carry wards and ended with 4161g. I was tempted to buy a Linkens (not sure if that is a good choice), but decided to save the money should I need a buyback. Did I think correctly? We had them pretty well pushed but a few times we made bad initiations and got wiped once or twice. I'm starting to get the hang of what each item does but something tells me the recommended isn't the right way to go.
> Side Note: I love the feel of Dota 2 in general. This was an hour long game but didn't feel like it. When I played LoL, anything over 30min just felt like a drag and I wanted it to be over. With this, I looked up, and I'm 45min in. I LOVE IT!
> Zulli85: To pull up past match history, click the watch tab. Then on the top right there is a red "filter list" button. Enter your user name in the filter options and all your games should come up. After a while the replay should be available to download as well.


Don't play VS? Haha.

CM plays similar to VS but everybody generally loves to have CM as an ally because of the global Brilliance aura. (Might be named differently in Dota 2, gives global mana regen) Surprised you had enough gold to consider getting a Linkens, If you are farming that well, which is unusual (should let carries get the farm), you could be a baller and go Blink BKB. Stay back and wait for a team fight to be initiated and you can blink in, use BKB and then ulti. That is a pretty extreme situation though and is pretty out of the norm. By the way gold at the end of the game doesn't mean much unless you have like 10k, you and your allies get a **** load of gold from all the raxes and towers falling in the enemy base.

Also, some of the recommended item builds are pretty weird but generally they aren't too bad. Each individual game should dictate what you spend your gold on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG*
> 
> Don't have a key yet - and i will not resort to the lowly behaviour of some.
> For those who have played DotA original, is the gameplay similar?
> I have this itching feeling that dota 2 will have more teamfights/roam and less farm
> Also, do the awesome wc3 engine hax still exist? i.e. blinking/manta/split-second-invul to avoid projectiles. or the infamous pudge/wisp combo
> Finally, are the fog of war positions much different to before?
> cheers and hf
> @shane: pretty impressive for a cm! pretty good how you have it in your head to constantly ward. you got blink which is great. did you get BKB? i can't tell LOL.. but it's a great item to have on cm. a fully channeled, well positioned ulti is bound to stomp teamfights. especially with that heavy aoe-centered team of yours


The gameplay is exactly like Dota 1. The current meta game might only be slightly different from Dota 1 because there are only about 45ish heroes to choose from. AM is picked a **** load and teams with it on their team generally win if the game goes beyond 35ish minutes. Wisp is not in Dota 2 yet but all of the fog, juking spots, and little intricacies are exactly the same or will be with time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> im a pretty okay cm user, and the first item that i get is a blink dagger. helps alot with positioning for ganks, etc. after that, linkens is an okay choice for survivability, or you can get bkb if you really want to use your ulti. honestly i dont find myself needing to use my ulti alot, and a blink dagger, town portal, wards and boots is pretty much all i carry throughout the game. you did well in bringing wards at all times. cant really tell what the items are by the pic lol


+1 to blink bkb if you are farming that well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Its very similar, gameplay is pretty much identical. I've only played 4 games on a mates account, but from watching the tournaments/streams its pretty much the same.
> I'm having withdrawal symptoms now


I've played about 50 Dota 2 games and I'm withdrawing as well. Although I just played last night and I'm about to play now haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> For me, my first 3-4 games of DOTA 2 were very difficult. I have played Dota for 5-6 years so I am pretty accustomed to DOTA.
> Last hitting seemed quite different. It seemed like in order to last hit, I had to let the creeps health drop lower than I instinctively wanted it to. I also tried using my own key layout for the spells but that just messed me up even more. Since I am not used to the spell animations and acknowledging when they have been casted, I had no smoothness or flow to my actions. After I turned legacy keys on and straitened up my last hitting, I fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great game. I'm sure it will feel weird for the first game or two, but it will grow on you.
> Also, too me, it seems like games are longer on average than Dota pub games go. My main hypothesis to this is that most of the Dota 2 Beta key players were most likely experienced Dota players and know how to play. This can lead to longer, more competitive game play.


Agree with all of that. Hardest part for me was getting used to the shop, last hitting was weird too. You can "Google" stuff in the shop to find exactly what you need in a hurry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'm really starting to get the hang of this game. I think I finally grasped the concept that 1 cc can give you first blood or win you the team fight. I'm so use to LoL where I don't think any CC went over 2.5s duration and even then, 9/10 people packed Flash so they'd instantly blink away.
> Just had an awesome game as WR and started dominating the enemy once I got my sheep stick and shut their carry down. That felt good.


CC? Sound like an LoL term haha.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> CM plays similar to VS but everybody generally loves to have CM as an ally because of the global Brilliance aura. (Might be named differently in Dota 2, gives global mana regen) Surprised you had enough gold to consider getting a Linkens, If you are farming that well, which is unusual (should let carries get the farm), you could be a baller and go Blink BKB. Stay back and wait for a team fight to be initiated and you can blink in, use BKB and then ulti. That is a pretty extreme situation though and is pretty out of the norm. By the way gold at the end of the game doesn't mean much unless you have like 10k, you and your allies get a **** load of gold from all the raxes and towers falling in the enemy base.


I had enough to buy it outright for a while as we were just defending. All them assists is what got me the gold, I didn't have all that much farm really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> CC? Sound like an LoL term haha.


CC = Crowd Control. Used in WoW as well when I played that back in the day.


----------



## Badboyz

I am excited for this game


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I had enough to buy it outright for a while as we were just defending. All them assists is what got me the gold, I didn't have all that much farm really.
> CC = Crowd Control. Used in WoW as well when I played that back in the day.


I see, I've definitely never heard that in Dota haha. I think some new terminology is going to surface with all the LoL and HoN players.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badboyz*
> 
> I am excited for this game


That post doesn't convey your excitement very well lol.


----------



## lolspops

Another wave passes by... Well, another restless night where I cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolspops*
> 
> Another wave passes by... Well, another restless night where I cry myself to sleep.


Hm I was wondering if there was another wave. There were 2700 players on a few hours ago which is a lot. It was like 450ish a couple weeks ago. Sorry you didn't get a key.


----------



## Dylan33p

0-4 haha, oh well HoN it is....

so how awesome is the game? better than skyrim? guess it would be kinda hard to compare the 2...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*
> 
> 0-4 haha, oh well HoN it is....
> so how awesome is the game? better than skyrim? guess it would be kinda hard to compare the 2...


I enjoy it a lot and yeah, can't really compare it to Skyrim.

On another note, I just lost a game with Shane in which I had 612 CS. GG.

Edit - Here is a screen. Sorry for that loss, Shane. Got greedy. Dunno why the screen isn't full sized.


----------



## Nihsnek

Another wave??? Zzzzzz


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I enjoy it a lot and yeah, can't really compare it to Skyrim.
> On another note, I just lost a game with Shane in which I had 612 CS. GG.
> Edit - Here is a screen. Sorry for that loss, Shane. Got greedy. Dunno why the screen isn't full sized.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5RtlpXsl8k


----------



## shredzy

I believe another wave is going out.....

Still on the waiting list sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I pretty much opted-in for the beta as soon as you could....literally within the first hour you could, same thing with the survey >_>


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5RtlpXsl8k


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I believe another wave is going out.....
> Still on the waiting list sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> I pretty much opted-in for the beta as soon as you could....literally within the first hour you could, same thing with the survey >_>


Yea its tough, did you enter the playdota.com givewaway?


----------



## Hoodz

is dota 2 eventually gonna go open beta ?


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> is dota 2 eventually gonna go open beta ?


probably not, since it would greatly stress valve's servers right now. you can only imagine how many dota players there are itching to try out the game. plus valve is trying to improve features like the one where you can report people who ruin games etc. i imagine it would be hard for them to regulate that with the sudden influx of players.

hey zulli, do you watch this channel? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BJcSxb-lCc&feature=feedu

has some pretty insane gameplay. cant wait to pull some of that off in dota 2


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> LOL
> Yea its tough, did you enter the playdota.com givewaway?


Account wasn't old enough, I made one on the day when they announced drawing beta keys so I'm not eligible, hasn't really crossed my mind to make an account on playdota.com ever, even tho I use to go there all the time to get the latest dota map


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> is dota 2 eventually gonna go open beta ?


Not sure. Definitely not for a while though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> probably not, since it would greatly stress valve's servers right now. you can only imagine how many dota players there are itching to try out the game. plus valve is trying to improve features like the one where you can report people who ruin games etc. i imagine it would be hard for them to regulate that with the sudden influx of players.
> hey zulli, do you watch this channel? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BJcSxb-lCc&feature=feedu
> has some pretty insane gameplay. cant wait to pull some of that off in dota 2


Nice, I don't watch those vids all the time but yeah I've seen a bunch of em.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Account wasn't old enough, I made one on the day when they announced drawing beta keys so I'm not eligible, hasn't really crossed my mind to make an account on playdota.com ever, even tho I use to go there all the time to get the latest dota map


Ah that sucks man, sorry to here that. They're giving away 40 keys a day, pretty decent chance to win one.


----------



## shredzy

Check it out guys! Got myself a key, so SO SO happy









First game, omni, heavy support, big plays!



Add me fellas http://steamcommunity.com/id/shredzy

<3


----------



## Muyami

Oh wow, thanks for all the info and screenshots! I can't wait for launch! I'm hoping for a beta key in time myself.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Check it out guys! Got myself a key, so SO SO happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First game, omni, heavy support, big plays!
> 
> Add me fellas http://steamcommunity.com/id/shredzy
> <3


Congrats! Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muyami*
> 
> Oh wow, thanks for all the info and screenshots! I can't wait for launch! I'm hoping for a beta key in time myself.


Thanks!


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Check it out guys! Got myself a key, so SO SO happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First game, omni, heavy support, big plays!
> 
> Add me fellas http://steamcommunity.com/id/shredzy
> <3


Added as well.

If I'm not mistaken, there is almost 5 of us that have beta now. So close to having a full team if you guys are all up with playing together. I'm sure I can learn a few tips from you guys without being *****ed at by teammates.


----------



## Nano5656

darn, dont have an account on play dota, looks like im not getting a key lol


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> darn, dont have an account on play dota, looks like im not getting a key lol


Take the survey over at Dota2.com. If they select you, they will email you to let you know and you will have Dota 2 auto added to your Steam account along with 2 extra copies to give to friends, that's how I got in. Still hoping for PlayDota to pick me so I can give an extra key away though


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Added as well.
> If I'm not mistaken, there is almost 5 of us that have beta now. So close to having a full team if you guys are all up with playing together. I'm sure I can learn a few tips from you guys without being *****ed at by teammates.


I'm down. I need more people to play with as most of my friends that play Dota still don't have a key. Later on I should have a pretty solid team (or at least group of friends to play with) though, hehe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> darn, dont have an account on play dota, looks like im not getting a key lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Take the survey over at Dota2.com. If they select you, they will email you to let you know and you will have Dota 2 auto added to your Steam account along with 2 extra copies to give to friends, that's how I got in. Still hoping for PlayDota to pick me so I can give an extra key away though


+1 to Shane's comments. Take the survey, they've been giving invites like every other day.


----------



## gl0ry

I got a beta invite today from Steam and was pretty excited. I played a few games, invited my friends with the two extra copies I got and I don't know what to think of it so far.

It's obviously beautiful game, but I've been a dedicated LoL player for over a year now and really enjoyed some of the changes they made for the genre. It's going to be hard for me to convert.


----------



## Hoodz

Tired of HON need dota key


----------



## mistax

Some nice person gave me a key on irc. @@ gonna give back when i get more

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan33p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Some nice person gave me a key on irc. @@ gonna give back when i get more
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


totally in if you get more =)

shanes give-a-way was good 1-11 odds haha


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I got a beta invite today from Steam and was pretty excited. I played a few games, invited my friends with the two extra copies I got and I don't know what to think of it so far.
> It's obviously beautiful game, but I've been a dedicated LoL player for over a year now and really enjoyed some of the changes they made for the genre. It's going to be hard for me to convert.


Play a good dozen games or so and update your thoughts. I've played around 65 games total and I enjoy it more with every game that I play. I'm probably going to have the same Dota addiction that I had with Dota 1, if not worse. The only bad part of that is that I've missed out on a LOT of other games that I should have played. I used to actually play stuff besides Dota haha. Like, I have 0 interest in BF3 when that is a game that I would normally love to play. Don't care because of Dota.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*
> 
> totally in if you get more =)
> shanes give-a-way was good 1-11 odds haha


Probably the best odds of any giveaway on the internet haha.


----------



## r34p3rex

Got my invite!! So happpyy







I've been having a pretty crappy day.. studying since 6AM.. another 8 more hours to go tonight..


----------



## Dylan33p

well no **** i just got one too!!!!

p.s. sorry for the language haha

edit: http://steamcommunity.com/id/BulletProofTiger addd me friends


----------



## Nihsnek

Grats guys! That's awesome more of OCN is getting invites. That HAS to mean I'm next in line!!


----------



## Nano5656

me next plz


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> Got my invite!! So happpyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having a pretty crappy day.. studying since 6AM.. another 8 more hours to go tonight..


Congrats! Add me on Steam, Zulli85
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*
> 
> well no **** i just got one too!!!!
> p.s. sorry for the language haha
> edit: http://steamcommunity.com/id/BulletProofTiger addd me friends


Congrats! Added!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> Grats guys! That's awesome more of OCN is getting invites. That HAS to mean I'm next in line!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> me next plz


Hope so guys, we need more people on Dota 2!


----------



## Coma

Bawwwwwwww!

No invite for me yet ;(


----------



## OldMold

So I am curious now as I think I am in the minority here...

What mouse do you guys use to play Dota and at what sensitivity/DPI?

I have never messed with my sensitivity so believe it is at the default. Also, I use a DeathAdder at 3200dpi. After reading a few threads, it seems like most people almost never go over 2000dpi. And even then, they lower their sensitivity. So not only do I use a higher dpi than most, I think my sensitivity is higher as well. I am just curious as to what you guys use.


----------



## ShaneS429

I've honestly never messed with mouse dpi settings or anything in my entire life. Maybe I'm stupid but I just don't see it helping or hurting me by changing it so I just use what is comfortable to me.

Edit:

What's everyone thoughts about an OCN.net chat channel? I'll be in it every time I log into Dota 2 if anyone wants to try it out.

At the main menu simply just hit the + icon and scroll down till you hit the OCN.net tab and join it. This will be a nice place for us to get together and talk in game if we aren't grouped.

Also to create the channel if it's not in the list follow these steps.

Right click Dota 2 on your Steam library, click Properties, and click Set Launch Options.
Type -console
The console should auto run when you launch it and the default show/hide is `
Type chat_join OCN.net
This will join the OCN.net channel, and if not already made, will create it.

Thought this might be something we could use.

You can also find a bunch of different command such as changing the value of the health segments on heroes, right-clicking to deny, and seeing your fps/ping.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> So I am curious now as I think I am in the minority here...
> What mouse do you guys use to play Dota and at what sensitivity/DPI?
> I have never messed with my sensitivity so believe it is at the default. Also, I use a DeathAdder at 3200dpi. After reading a few threads, it seems like most people almost never go over 2000dpi. And even then, they lower their sensitivity. So not only do I use a higher dpi than most, I think my sensitivity is higher as well. I am just curious as to what you guys use.


i use a fingertip/claw grip mouse for rts games, since they require quick wrist flicks. i find it hard to do that with larger mice like the DA and mx518. my abyssus is at 1800 dpi.


----------



## dezahp

Sigh a lot of people getting invites but I'm hopefully still waiting for one.........*long sighhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> So I am curious now as I think I am in the minority here...
> What mouse do you guys use to play Dota and at what sensitivity/DPI?
> I have never messed with my sensitivity so believe it is at the default. Also, I use a DeathAdder at 3200dpi. After reading a few threads, it seems like most people almost never go over 2000dpi. And even then, they lower their sensitivity. So not only do I use a higher dpi than most, I think my sensitivity is higher as well. I am just curious as to what you guys use.


Deathadder at a lowered sensitivity. I think mines the 3.5 DA with sensitivity around 6-8.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> So I am curious now as I think I am in the minority here...
> What mouse do you guys use to play Dota and at what sensitivity/DPI?
> I have never messed with my sensitivity so believe it is at the default. Also, I use a DeathAdder at 3200dpi. After reading a few threads, it seems like most people almost never go over 2000dpi. And even then, they lower their sensitivity. So not only do I use a higher dpi than most, I think my sensitivity is higher as well. I am just curious as to what you guys use.


Mine is right around 2,000. I can adjust it on the fly if I need to via the buttons on my G700. I never adjust it in Dota, though. I don't use mouse acceleration either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I've honestly never messed with mouse dpi settings or anything in my entire life. Maybe I'm stupid but I just don't see it helping or hurting me by changing it so I just use what is comfortable to me.
> Edit:
> What's everyone thoughts about an OCN.net chat channel? I'll be in it every time I log into Dota 2 if anyone wants to try it out.
> At the main menu simply just hit the + icon and scroll down till you hit the OCN.net tab and join it. This will be a nice place for us to get together and talk in game if we aren't grouped.
> Also to create the channel if it's not in the list follow these steps.
> 
> Right click Dota 2 on your Steam library, click Properties, and click Set Launch Options.
> Type -console
> The console should auto run when you launch it and the default show/hide is `
> Type chat_join OCN.net
> This will join the OCN.net channel, and if not already made, will create it.
> Thought this might be something we could use.
> You can also find a bunch of different command such as changing the value of the health segments on heroes, right-clicking to deny, and seeing your fps/ping.


Sounds good to me, I'll try to remember to join it when I'm on.


----------



## ShaneS429

So what does everyone think about the in game voice chat?

For the most part I haven't heard anyone use it that much but I just had my first game where 3 people were annoying the hell out of me. Our pudge was non-stop calling people "stupid Fs" "dumb *******" "stupid twats." It was the most annoying thing ever.

I actually wish voice chat wasnt implemented because if I want to voice chat, I prefer doing it over skype. Not to mention, I didn't want to mute him because then I might miss mia calls or other information. I just feel skipping over text when someone is raging for no reason to be a lot easier to handle then hearing someone shout in your ear. We still won, but man, that really made me not want to play Dota 2 again. He wasn't even yelling at me.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> So what does everyone think about the in game voice chat?
> For the most part I haven't heard anyone use it that much but I just had my first game where 3 people were annoying the hell out of me. Our pudge was non-stop calling people "stupid Fs" "dumb *******" "stupid twats." It was the most annoying thing ever.
> I actually wish voice chat wasnt implemented because if I want to voice chat, I prefer doing it over skype. Not to mention, I didn't want to mute him because then I might miss mia calls or other information. I just feel skipping over text when someone is raging for no reason to be a lot easier to handle then hearing someone shout in your ear. We still won, but man, that really made me not want to play Dota 2 again. He wasn't even yelling at me.


You can mute people lol. Its on the scoreboard, those diamond shaped things. Click the one next to the player you want to mute. Can't believe you dealt with that all game haha.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You can mute people lol. Its on the scoreboard, those diamond shaped things. Click the one next to the player you want to mute. Can't believe you dealt with that all game haha.


Yeah I know I can mute but god forbid I mute and miss an important mia call or something like that. That's why I find dealing with a rager via text is easier to handle then voice. I can easily skim through chat to see if it's important to read, but with voice, you have to suffer or choose to mute and miss info when they aren't *****ing.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Yeah I know I can mute but god forbid I mute and miss an important mia call or something like that. That's why I find dealing with a rager via text is easier to handle then voice. I can easily skim through chat to see if it's important to read, but with voice, you have to suffer or choose to mute and miss info when they aren't *****ing.


Pubs tend to not call a lot of the time anyway. Just keep an eye on the minimap to see if anyone is missing, map awareness is a huge part of Dota. Totally not worth dealing with people like that.

Edit - Really need to get a group of people to play here so you/we don't have to deal with stuff like that etc.


----------



## moksh4u2

damn
congrats to all the guys who got keys
and to the ones who dint, dont worry your not alone









hope we get keys soon









ps-hows the gameplay compared to the original
and how much time did it take you guys to adapt to the graphics ??


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moksh4u2*
> 
> damn
> congrats to all the guys who got keys
> and to the ones who dint, dont worry your not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope we get keys soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps-hows the gameplay compared to the original
> and how much time did it take you guys to adapt to the graphics ??


The gameplay is exactly like Dota 1 and it didn't take too long to get used to the new graphics and features. After like 5 or so games I was pretty comfortable with everything.


----------



## moksh4u2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> The gameplay is exactly like Dota 1 and it didn't take too long to get used to the new graphics and features. After like 5 or so games I was pretty comfortable with everything.


that sounds amazing








cant wait to get my hands on it

any updates on possible launch dates ??


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moksh4u2*
> 
> that sounds amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get my hands on it
> any updates on possible launch dates ??


Not that I am aware of no. I'm guessing it won't be out until spring or summer. That is a complete guess, of course.


----------



## mistax

mionix naos 5000 @ like 1600-2000dpi i think i like it fast but not to fast. wasnt that hard to convert back to dota though. When the stomping gets going it snowballs soooooo much harder and fast than league. Could be 10minute in and if your up 22-0 it gg


----------



## ShaneS429

I'd also like to add that I HATE people queuing in the US East servers and not speaking English in text or voice chat.

Just a random thing I needed to get off my chest.


----------



## Dylan33p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'd also like to add that I HATE people queuing in the US East servers and not speaking English in text or voice chat.
> Just a random thing I needed to get off my chest.


^This.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'd also like to add that I HATE people queuing in the US East servers and not speaking English in text or voice chat.
> Just a random thing I needed to get off my chest.


Just played a game on either USEast or USWest (only 2 I have selected) and 2 of the players were speaking broken english the entire game and were also spamming pings. Most frustrating game I've had yet even though we won easily. I was seriously going crazy with all the pinging, muting doesn't mute the ping sound apparently. Its all good though, I made a post about that on the Dota 2 beta forums.


----------



## ShaneS429

Just had a second game with non-english speakers and the only things I understood that they said were "re-tard" and then crap about "north american crap players"

Here's an idea, if you hate north american players, then get off our servers!

I'm not one that thinks Americans > Europeans or anything of that nature, but if you are going to complain about a certain region of players when you are the one choosing to play on their servers, then that's is your problem and have no right to complain.


----------



## Zulli85

Yeah it doesn't even make sense for the reasons you stated as well as ping. I've played a couple of times on the Europe servers and I get like 150ish ping which isn't too bad but on the Asian servers its like 300ish. You'd think they wouldn't bother with the US servers with lag like that.


----------



## Nihsnek

It also frustrates me that foreigners play on US servers. Go play on your own server so you can comprehend and communicate. BRs are the absolute worst at this..reminds me of WC3 days.


----------



## XSCounter

Will I get notified if I win a beta key on playdota.com or do I have to read all 3000 pages to find my name in it?


----------



## jigglylizard

I got a beta key from my brother.

Is it normal I can't play a game? I can only watch OR practice but can't queue up for a normal game??

I was very disappointed yesterday.


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*
> 
> I got a beta key from my brother.
> Is it normal I can't play a game? I can only watch OR practice but can't queue up for a normal game??
> I was very disappointed yesterday.


Is there an error message of some sort? At what point can you not queue up?


----------



## ShaneS429

So when are we going to have a night for a full 5 man OCN team?


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> So when are we going to have a night for a full 5 man OCN team?


I have Thanksgiving break off starting next Tuesday so I will be on a lot from the 22nd - 26th. I bet we can get a few 5 man OCN games going.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> It also frustrates me that foreigners play on US servers. Go play on your own server so you can comprehend and communicate. BRs are the absolute worst at this..reminds me of WC3 days.


Pretty sure people do that just to see what the NA players are like. Skill level is generally lower and the manner is worse on the US servers haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Will I get notified if I win a beta key on playdota.com or do I have to read all 3000 pages to find my name in it?


I won mine from the playdota.com giveaway and they emailed me and sent a pm on their forums. There is also a separate thread that lists all the winners.

http://www.playdota.com/forums/549614/daily-draw-winners/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*
> 
> I got a beta key from my brother.
> Is it normal I can't play a game? I can only watch OR practice but can't queue up for a normal game??
> I was very disappointed yesterday.


There are buttons that you have to hit to pick the servers you want to search for a match on. USEast, USWest, Europe, and I think SEAsia and China. Gotta have at least one of those checked. Report back if you are still having issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> So when are we going to have a night for a full 5 man OCN team?


I'm about to logon now but I dunno. I'll be AFK this Tuesday till next Sunday so you won't see me on Dota 2 during that time.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> So when are we going to have a night for a full 5 man OCN team?


I would love to play if I can finally get a beta key from Steam....


----------



## Spade616

HORY CRAP I JUST GOT MY KEY!!!! add me up Spade616. i am flipping out right now.









i am up for a game pretty much any time, cuz i am on a short break. so if anyone wants to play, lemme know.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> HORY CRAP I JUST GOT MY KEY!!!! add me up Spade616. i am flipping out right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am up for a game pretty much any time, cuz i am on a short break. so if anyone wants to play, lemme know.


Added!

Played a few games earlier with Zulli. We played the quickest game of my life. 18 minutes I believe.


----------



## Gallien

would you happen to have an extra one in ur steam gifts? id love to play!!


----------



## Spade616

its nice that the shops and the item placement in them is the same as dota 1. so i dont have to know how they look like, since ive memorized where theyre placed lol


----------



## jay826

Man I'm still waiting on my beta key


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay826*
> 
> Man I'm still waiting on my beta key


A lot of us are


----------



## Spade616

just played a practice game with shanes429. it was pretty funny, i kept getting killed by the bots. movement still feels cumbersome, but im getting used to it. and those bots are persistent! theyll chase you forever lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> HORY CRAP I JUST GOT MY KEY!!!! add me up Spade616. i am flipping out right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am up for a game pretty much any time, cuz i am on a short break. so if anyone wants to play, lemme know.


Added, congrats!


----------



## dezahp

Omg so frustrating watching everyone else get their beta keys lol. I feel like pulling my hair but my hair is too short...


----------



## Nihsnek

Per the weekly update on http://blog.dota2.com/
Quote:


> If you've been perusing the forums out there (or watching Steam's game stats), you've probably noticed that we're really cranking out invites now. So, if you're still waiting for an invite, fret not, it's coming!


----------



## Spade616

okay i noticed some people dont ward at all, and dont play the current standard team play. also most just pick carry heroes. pretty much no point in me playing support for now, since everyone else is picking carry heroes and not thinking of support synergy.


----------



## fstop

I just got a key as well! I might have an extra if my roommate decides to stick to LoL. But I don't get to play till Sunday







. Ill keep you guys posted!


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> okay i noticed some people dont ward at all, and dont play the current standard team play. also most just pick carry heroes. pretty much no point in me playing support for now, since everyone else is picking carry heroes and not thinking of support synergy.


Yep that's how most random games go. I've experienced that with DotA 1, LoL, and HoN. It was less severe in DotA however since the players *seemed* more serious.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop*
> 
> I just got a key as well! I might have an extra if my roommate decides to stick to LoL. But I don't get to play till Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ill keep you guys posted!


If you don't give your key to your roommate, let me know! :] Well...that is if you would want to give the key to me lol


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> okay i noticed some people dont ward at all, and dont play the current standard team play. also most just pick carry heroes. pretty much no point in me playing support for now, since everyone else is picking carry heroes and not thinking of support synergy.


Disagree. You've only played a few games, you shouldn't pass judgement quite yet.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> Yep that's how most random games go. I've experienced that with DotA 1, LoL, and HoN. It was less severe in DotA however since the players *seemed* more serious.


yeah in dota 1 people are more serious and even random games follow the current dota metagame. well the teamplay will improve as people play the game. i just hate getting owned by a team of all carries.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Disagree. You've only played a few games, you shouldn't pass judgement quite yet.


yes that is fair. ill hop on a few more games and hopefully get teamed with team players.







you should join me and my 2 buddies once they get their steam and dota 2 acct set up man.

btw night stalker's face looks gross. it looks like a, well you know...


----------



## consume

Yay, i just got an invite to dota 2~


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> Yay, i just got an invite to dota 2~


Congratz


----------



## adizz

I still don't have one.


----------



## Spade616

i am in love with the shop system that they did here. you can just click any weapon and buy its components, without having to find the individual items. very very smooth Valve.







btw, anyone know where i can find the screenshots folder? cant locate it


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> i am in love with the shop system that they did here. you can just click any weapon and buy its components, without having to find the individual items. very very smooth Valve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, anyone know where i can find the screenshots folder? cant locate it


I first saw this kind of shop system in HoN, so the idea is pretty much stolen


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> I first saw this kind of shop system in HoN, so the idea is pretty much stolen


well HON copied dota in the first place, so i guess its nothing new


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> well HON copied dota in the first place, so i guess its nothing new


True dat


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> I first saw this kind of shop system in HoN, so the idea is pretty much stolen


Rather than stolen, it was an obvious thing to do. The only reason it wasn't in DotA 1 is because it wasn't possible (if it was, that's dumbfounding)


----------



## Spade616

okay so ive been playing with the AI non stop to get used to the new interface and timing when last hitting and ive gotten pretty comfy with it now. im ready for an actual game lol


----------



## xzamples

Anybody have a spare invite they can send me?

Steam: BrokenWingDZ

would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> yeah in dota 1 people are more serious and even random games follow the current dota metagame. well the teamplay will improve as people play the game. i just hate getting owned by a team of all carries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes that is fair. ill hop on a few more games and hopefully get teamed with team players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should join me and my 2 buddies once they get their steam and dota 2 acct set up man.
> btw night stalker's face looks gross. it looks like a, well you know...


I'm 99% sure that Dota 1 pubs are way worse than Dota 2 pubs. Where do you play Dota 1 games that have decent pubs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> i am in love with the shop system that they did here. you can just click any weapon and buy its components, without having to find the individual items. very very smooth Valve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, anyone know where i can find the screenshots folder? cant locate it


You can also search for stuff and it'll narrow the results down as you type. I like to call it Googling haha. To find your screens use shift+tab to go to the Steam interface and there should be a screenshots button there. Then there should also be another button to open up the actual screenshots folder. I like to use the Steam Cloud to upload screenshots purely for the convenience of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Rather than stolen, it was an obvious thing to do. The only reason it wasn't in DotA 1 is because it wasn't possible (if it was, that's dumbfounding)


Pretty obvious thing indeed, imo. Definitely not possible in the Warcraft III engine, they've have maxed that out and then some a long time ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> okay so ive been playing with the AI non stop to get used to the new interface and timing when last hitting and ive gotten pretty comfy with it now. im ready for an actual game lol


Its about time you play a real game!


----------



## grassh0ppa

does anyone have invites?


----------



## Nihsnek

Hell yes I just got invited. They are consistently spending out them to be sure to check your email often.

Zulli: what's your steam?


----------



## ShaneS429

*sigh* played with a lich that was taking all the last hits in lane, bought no wards, and *****ed when someone used the courier he bought....


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> Hell yes I just got invited. They are consistently spending out them to be sure to check your email often.
> Zulli: what's your steam?


Congrats!, Zulli85 is my Steam.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm 99% sure that Dota 1 pubs are way worse than Dota 2 pubs. Where do you play Dota 1 games that have decent pubs?
> You can also search for stuff and it'll narrow the results down as you type. I like to call it Googling haha. To find your screens use shift+tab to go to the Steam interface and there should be a screenshots button there. Then there should also be another button to open up the actual screenshots folder. I like to use the Steam Cloud to upload screenshots purely for the convenience of it.
> Pretty obvious thing indeed, imo. Definitely not possible in the Warcraft III engine, they've have maxed that out and then some a long time ago.
> Its about time you play a real game!


I used to play on Ranked Gaming Client, and like 80% of my games there were pretty good. Pretty much everyone follows the current metagame. Never really played a game on bnet.

I did check the screenshots button in the steam interface, but that only works if you used the F12 key to screenshot. Dota2 uses F6, and I eventually located the folder in steam's program files lol.


----------



## Bizong

I can't wait to get invited. Been playing HoN to catch up on my skills since my hiatus from dota a while back. It's crazy that I have like 5 friends who opt'd in but none of us have been invited







If just one of us got it, half would be in. Oh well at least I got Skyrim to pass the time.


----------



## Liselotte

got my email from Steam today


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

My friend just gave me a key. Anyone want to play with me my steam name is OCN.T3ch and my steam url is http://steamcommunity.com/id/t3chadd1ct/

I'm a decent player. Been playing HON since beta. Lets create a OCN clan or group so we can have in house games and practice with each other!

edit: changed name to OCN.T3ch


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3chAdd1ct*
> 
> My friend just gave me a key. Anyone want to play with me my steam name is DovahKiiN and my steam url is http://steamcommunity.com/id/t3chadd1ct/
> I'm a decent player. Been playing HON since beta. Lets create a OCN clan or group so we can have in house games and practice with each other!


added









btw, any one else have the problem of the game closing when you hit alt+tab? its annoying if i want to check some stuff outside the game


----------



## dezahp

More and more people getting invited...I wonder if and when I'll get one.







I definitely feel like a whiny kid on here but I can't help it lol


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, any one else have the problem of the game closing when you hit alt+tab? its annoying if i want to check some stuff outside the game


Here you go bud, this is how I fixed it. Actually the -window and -noborder command works for most valve games.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/ltiul/list_of_useful_console_commands_for_dota_2/

Crashing when alt tab? Inset the following in the SET LAUNCH OPTIONS: -window -w 1920 -h 1080 -noborder -console

Set the -w and -h to whatever your resolution is


----------



## Spade616

played a ranked game as cm, and again, we had no synergy, and lost. so the next game, i said screw it, and picked anti mage. lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> I used to play on Ranked Gaming Client, and like 80% of my games there were pretty good. Pretty much everyone follows the current metagame. Never really played a game on bnet.
> I did check the screenshots button in the steam interface, but that only works if you used the F12 key to screenshot. Dota2 uses F6, and I eventually located the folder in steam's program files lol.


I see, haven't heard of Ranked Gaming Client. I played via TDA, DXD, Garena, THR and Dota Cash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bizong*
> 
> I can't wait to get invited. Been playing HoN to catch up on my skills since my hiatus from dota a while back. It's crazy that I have like 5 friends who opt'd in but none of us have been invited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If just one of us got it, half would be in. Oh well at least I got Skyrim to pass the time.


They are inviting a real lot lately, you should get in sometime soon. Make sure you fill out the Dota 2 survey, pretty sure that the opt-in thing won't get you anywhere. Check out this link.

http://www.neutralcreeps.com/2011/11/how-to-take-dota-2-survey.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liselotte*
> 
> got my email from Steam today


Congrats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3chAdd1ct*
> 
> My friend just gave me a key. Anyone want to play with me my steam name is OCN.T3ch and my steam url is http://steamcommunity.com/id/t3chadd1ct/
> I'm a decent player. Been playing HON since beta. Lets create a OCN clan or group so we can have in house games and practice with each other!
> edit: changed name to OCN.T3ch


Added! I believe Shane created a OCN.net channel in Dota 2 so we can meet up in there. Although I'm not sure if it is up all the time nor how he created it for that matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, any one else have the problem of the game closing when you hit alt+tab? its annoying if i want to check some stuff outside the game


Crashing when tabbing is a known bug but it hasn't been fixed yet. The best thing to do is to set the game to borderless window in the video options. You can find that right beneath the slider that changes your resolution. Borderless window is pretty nice too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3chAdd1ct*
> 
> Here you go bud, this is how I fixed it. Actually the -window and -noborder command works for most valve games.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/ltiul/list_of_useful_console_commands_for_dota_2/
> Crashing when alt tab? Inset the following in the SET LAUNCH OPTIONS: -window -w 1920 -h 1080 -noborder -console
> Set the -w and -h to whatever your resolution is


Don't have to go through all that work, there is a borderless window option as I mentioned above.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> played a ranked game as cm, and again, we had no synergy, and lost. so the next game, i said screw it, and picked anti mage. lol.


Haha nice. AM is picked all the time and is generally considered OP. Been waiting a while now for him to get nerfed. He doesn't seen imba in Dota 1 though so I dunno if he'll get nerfed at all.


----------



## clerick

Any have problems with sli with this game? I keep getting graphical screw ups and t he game crashes to desktop (and nvidia does its gpu reset thing where my clocks goes to stock). Happened when i turned gpu overclock off too. SIngle gpu mode doesnt crash though.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> Any have problems with sli with this game? I keep getting graphical screw ups and t he game crashes to desktop (and nvidia does its gpu reset thing where my clocks goes to stock). Happened when i turned gpu overclock off too. SIngle gpu mode doesnt crash though.


My guess is that there aren't any good drivers for Dota 2 yet. You should be fine with just a single GPU anyhow, not the most demanding game in the world. Really doubt you'd notice much of a difference with your sig rig.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Haha nice. AM is picked all the time and is generally considered OP. Been waiting a while now for him to get nerfed. He doesn't seen imba in Dota 1 though so I dunno if he'll get nerfed at all.


am isnt really imba like any other hitter,(except lycan cuz that guy can jungle like crazy) as long as he isnt allowed to free farm. it was only my second game and the zeus from the opposing team(go figure







) was calling me gay for picking AM lol. in my head im like, what did you expect? im an _anti mage_.







my buddy is coming over in a bit, and we are going to be playing dota 2 all day. you guys should tag along.


----------



## consume

I think I enjoy this game a lot more than LoL. Also, I'm in love with vengeful spirit. First game with her and I did pretty good


----------



## jay826

So my drivers crash every time I connect to a game even with stock clocks with just fans running at 90 percent. Anyone else have this problem it happens every time I go into a game. My fans will reset to 40% and then I just reapply the fan settings and the game runs fine after. I don't even have this many driver crashes in Battlefield 3.


----------



## Spade616

so i had to leave a game today and i didnt know that it would put me in the low priority "aka" leavers pool for 24 hours. sucks. shoulda just left my character on afk. finding a match takes ages now.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay826*
> 
> So my drivers crash every time I connect to a game even with stock clocks with just fans running at 90 percent. Anyone else have this problem it happens every time I go into a game. My fans will reset to 40% and then I just reapply the fan settings and the game runs fine after. I don't even have this many driver crashes in Battlefield 3.


Turn off SLI. 99% sure that will fix your problem as there aren't drivers that officially support Dota 2 yet. Not that I am aware of anyhow. Tabbing out of and back into Dota 2 also causes crashes unless you use the borderless window option which you can find in the video settings.

Dota 2 isn't the most demanding game in the world anyway, you're sig rig shouldn't have any problems maxing it out with ease.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> so i had to leave a game today and i didnt know that it would put me in the low priority "aka" leavers pool for 24 hours. sucks. shoulda just left my character on afk. finding a match takes ages now.


Yeah thats not good. I imagine if you don't leave any more games you'll eventually get out of the leaver pool. I have right around 70 games played with 0 abandons.


----------



## Sriracha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> I think I enjoy this game a lot more than LoL. Also, I'm in love with vengeful spirit. First game with her and I did pretty good


Wow. Call me a noob, but I never thought that VS could be played as a carry so well.


----------



## OldMold

So for all you Dota players, what heroes do you want to see the most? My top 5 are:

1- Bristleback
2- Naix
3- Bara
4- Shadow Demon
5- Bane

I also am interested to see what they do with Invoker


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Turn off SLI. 99% sure that will fix your problem as there aren't drivers that officially support Dota 2 yet. Not that I am aware of anyhow. Tabbing out of and back into Dota 2 also causes crashes unless you use the borderless window option which you can find in the video settings.
> Dota 2 isn't the most demanding game in the world anyway, you're sig rig shouldn't have any problems maxing it out with ease.
> Yeah thats not good. I imagine if you don't leave any more games you'll eventually get out of the leaver pool. I have right around 70 games played with 0 abandons.


any idea if our record is going to be carried over to the final release? i feel bad having an abandoned game in my record(2 actually), but i really had to leave earlier lol. btw, the leaver pool has a 24-hr countdown, and ill be out in a little over 10hrs.


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> any idea if our record is going to be carried over to the final release? i feel bad having an abandoned game in my record(2 actually), but i really had to leave earlier lol. btw, the leaver pool has a 24-hr countdown, and ill be out in a little over 10hrs.


It shouldn't. Most betas are completely separate from the final release, stat/record-wise.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sriracha*
> 
> Wow. Call me a noob, but I never thought that VS could be played as a carry so well.


VS can demi-carry if some extra DPS is needed. Pretty unusual though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> any idea if our record is going to be carried over to the final release? i feel bad having an abandoned game in my record(2 actually), but i really had to leave earlier lol. btw, the leaver pool has a 24-hr countdown, and ill be out in a little over 10hrs.


I'm sure it won't carry over. I'd be really surprised if it did.


----------



## moksh4u2

Still havent gotten my key. Guess im just unlucky.

If anyone wants to make my day and send me a key ill be tremendously grateful









thanks guys


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sriracha*
> 
> Wow. Call me a noob, but I never thought that VS could be played as a carry so well.


I'm not so sure I played her well lol. It was more luck mixed with some bad players haha. Also I <3 Zeus. Switching from LoL to Dota wasn't as bad as I had expected.


----------



## jay826

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Turn off SLI. 99% sure that will fix your problem as there aren't drivers that officially support Dota 2 yet. Not that I am aware of anyhow. Tabbing out of and back into Dota 2 also causes crashes unless you use the borderless window option which you can find in the video settings.
> Dota 2 isn't the most demanding game in the world anyway, you're sig rig shouldn't have any problems maxing it out with ease.
> Yeah thats not good. I imagine if you don't leave any more games you'll eventually get out of the leaver pool. I have right around 70 games played with 0 abandons.


Awesome I will try that now







Thank you!


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay826*
> 
> Awesome I will try that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I was having the exact same problem (gpu reset even at stock clocks). Forcing the game into single gpu mode fixed it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay826*
> 
> Awesome I will try that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


You're welcome, glad to help! Hope to see you on Dota 2!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> I was having the exact same problem (gpu reset even at stock clocks). Forcing the game into single gpu mode fixed it.


Thought it would fix it.









On another note, played a bunch of games with Spade and T3ch tonight. We just won a game with a phase boots tinker on our team lol. Seriously need to get a team that we can regularly play with to get better elo and be matched against better people.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You're welcome, glad to help! Hope to see you on Dota 2!
> Thought it would fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, played a bunch of games with Spade and T3ch tonight. We just won a game with a phase boots tinker on our team lol. Seriously need to get a team that we can regularly play with to get better elo and be matched against better people.


ill be out of the leaver pool in 5hours lol. anyway, count me in on that team. i just found my headset so i can get on team chat. i just wish theyd put in the captains mode option in match making already. tired of all pick games lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> ill be out of the leaver pool in 5hours lol. anyway, count me in on that team. i just found my headset so i can get on team chat. i just wish theyd put in the captains mode option in match making already. tired of all pick games lol.


Yeah we could play CM but we would need a full team and another full team to play against. Not sure how that would work out. AP is fine for now anyhow, imo.


----------



## fstop

I just played some practice games to get use to the feel. It's pretty polished for a beta and I'm happy, can't wait till they add in the rest of the details into the game.

Anyway, it seems like half the people don't even know what they're doing in the games. If anyone's down to play some matchmaking a little more seriously then add me







. I played competitive HoN so I want to play with others that are serious about the game or at least have an idea what they're doing. My steam id: mjsiu


----------



## Spade616

anyway i went ahead and made a steam group: OCN Dota 2

just post here so you can get added.







or i can just add you up myself if i come across your steam id in this thread


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> anyway i went ahead and made a steam group: OCN Dota 2
> just post here so you can get added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or i can just add you up myself if i come across your steam id in this thread


Add me please!

My steam name is mjsiu but my name in Dota is FRANt1k, not sure which one you're suppose to add.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop*
> 
> Add me please!
> My steam name is mjsiu but my name in Dota is FRANt1k, not sure which one you're suppose to add.


added!







also, ive been on a short winning streak playing support, which is nice. since ive been losing my first few games lol


----------



## Dylan33p

add me too, BulletProofTiger

looking for my steam url edit: found it - http://steamcommunity.com/id/BulletProofTiger

lets play all day friday, full team. company holiday and the gf has to work = i game all day in sweats haha


----------



## Gallien

I got my invite!! sent one key to my brother and have one left over. Does anyone have bf3 they can trade? I really want to play that game


----------



## dezahp

Err I want to play so bad...one of my friends got an invite from his friend but I don't think people who get invited from friends get invites themselves. Not sure if someone will give trade their BF3 just for a beta


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*
> 
> add me too, BulletProofTiger
> looking for my steam url edit: found it - http://steamcommunity.com/id/BulletProofTiger
> lets play all day friday, full team. company holiday and the gf has to work = i game all day in sweats haha


added. im game pretty much any time.


----------



## Gallien

They might







this beta is going to last 5-8 months IMO


----------



## xzamples

I never received a key, if anybody is kind enough to invite me I would appreciate it

steam: BrokenWingDZ


----------



## mylilpony

Wonder how they decide w ho gets the invites. Maybe i shouldve filled the survey out multiple times :\


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop*
> 
> I just played some practice games to get use to the feel. It's pretty polished for a beta and I'm happy, can't wait till they add in the rest of the details into the game.
> Anyway, it seems like half the people don't even know what they're doing in the games. If anyone's down to play some matchmaking a little more seriously then add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I played competitive HoN so I want to play with others that are serious about the game or at least have an idea what they're doing. My steam id: mjsiu


Added! I know how you feel when you play with clueless people, like I said in an earlier post I had a phase boots tinker on my team last night haha. Just need to win a bunch of games to get matched with and against better people. I don't want to sound like a freak but I play Dota pretty seriously, been playing for a long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Wonder how they decide w ho gets the invites. Maybe i shouldve filled the survey out multiple times :\


They have been giving out invites like every other day for a week or so now, the beta has really grown a lot. It should just be a matter of time before you get yours. Did you enter the playdota.com giveaway as well?


----------



## Dylan33p

What hero do you guys wanna see next?

I wanna see Phoenix and Lycan.


----------



## Nihsnek

Lycan would be awesome!


----------



## sotorious

How do you go about getting a beta key?


----------



## consume

Is the game down for anyone else?


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> I never received a key, if anybody is kind enough to invite me I would appreciate it
> steam: BrokenWingDZ


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*
> 
> What hero do you guys wanna see next?
> I wanna see Phoenix and Lycan.


URRRRRRRRRRRRRRSAAAAAAAAAAAAA.










I hope he has a nice hug animation like in Dota1.


----------



## OldMold

I would like to join the OCN Dota 2 Group









Steam name is MoldNinja


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> I would like to join the OCN Dota 2 Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steam name is MoldNinja


added!


----------



## Dylan33p

Considering the holiday do you think the update will still come thursday? Or delayed till friday?


----------



## gerickjohn

I would also like to join the OCN Dota 2 Group..

Username is gerickjohn

Also, anyone got extra invites? I'd be awefully grateful. Applied for the survey, but never got a key.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*
> 
> What hero do you guys wanna see next?
> I wanna see Phoenix and Lycan.


Gyrocopter would be sweet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> Lycan would be awesome!


Lycan is OP in Dota 1, haha. His ulti is BS. He moves at max move speed (522) and he can't be slowed by spells. Even if he is hexed he still moves at 522 ms. His collision size is reduced as well which makes him even more mobile. Throw on a 1.5sec attack rate, a crit, and a 18 sec duration with a 40 second CD at level 3 and you've got a pretty imba ability. All you need is a BKB and maybe a Vlad's or HoD and you can just right click half of the team down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> How do you go about getting a beta key?


Take the Dota 2 survey via Steam, follow the instructions in the below link. Also, playdota.com is giving away 40 keys a day per day if you've got an account that is older than the date the giveaway started.

http://www.neutralcreeps.com/2011/11/how-to-take-dota-2-survey.html

http://www.playdota.com/forums/549077/playdota-beta-key-draw/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*
> 
> Considering the holiday do you think the update will still come thursday? Or delayed till friday?


Good question, I can't play until Sunday anyhow so its all good as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## xyeLz

I didn't know there was an OCN Dota 2 group! Can someone please invite me?







My Steam is xyeLz.

I also never got a key myself. I've been signed up for weeks and one of my friends got it and gave it to everyone he could so now everyone plays without me.









I would be so grateful if anyone would be able to help me out with a key.


----------



## MarkV1184

I would love to be added to the OCN Dota 2 group!

Steam name: Lygrin

Also, if anyone has an extra beta they could spare for me it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xzamples

i'll buy a goddamn key from somebody

$5 paypal

let's discuss business!


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> i'll buy a goddamn key from somebody
> $5 paypal
> let's discuss business!


Sadly I feel the same as this guy ^ $10!









OCNAuction.net


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz*
> 
> Sadly I feel the same as this guy ^ $10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCNAuction.net


$15!


----------



## wuddersup

Do I see a 20?


----------



## xzamples

20$ + my girlfriend


----------



## xyeLz

Fine.

*$50*

No wait.

Make it...


----------



## xzamples

i'm out then


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> 20$ + my *girlfriend*


pics?


----------



## gerickjohn

OH MY GOD. I just got one through the PlayDota Thanksgiving giveaway!

http://www.playdota.com/forums/549614-page3/daily-draw-winners/

(search *gerickjohn* )


----------



## mylilpony

Just got my beta invite from steam!!! Funny, just signed up to playdota an hour ago in hopes to winning something. If i get something there Ill give away here, i already have 2 friends that want beta keys (and only 2 that play dota...and only 2 friends =( )

but don't pm me for a key


----------



## Spade616

gimme your steam ids guys! ill add you up to our group! we're planning on having a 5on5 captains mode game on friday!


----------



## OldMold

They have cm games now?


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> gimme your steam ids guys! ill add you up to our group! we're planning on having a 5on5 captains mode game on friday!


Quote:


> I would also like to join the OCN Dota 2 Group..
> 
> Username is gerickjohn
> 
> Also, anyone got extra invites? I'd be awefully grateful. Applied for the survey, but never got a key.


Already posted that.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> They have cm games now?


only on practice games man. thats why we need to get 10 players if we want to have an awesome game. strangers just quit lol. anyway nice game with you and t3ch earlier.


----------



## TheOddOne

Downloading it right now







sooo exciteddd


----------



## xyeLz

This is really ridiculous. I filled out the form months ago for the beta and still haven't gotten a key.


----------



## moksh4u2

i want a key so bad


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Downloading it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooo exciteddd


nice. gimme your id so i can add you up! we're looking for 10 players so we can do a captains mode match


----------



## XSCounter

I think I should have registered for Steam beta when on my rig and not my crappy laptop







Prolly filtered me off due to ****ty specs.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> I think I should have registered for Steam beta when on my rig and not my crappy laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly filtered me off due to ****ty specs.


Pretty sure that opt-in thing from months ago is worthless, if that is what you mean. You've got to fill out that survey and enter the playdota.com giveaway. Those are your best chances to win, link in the OP.

Edit - Wow that is a lot of keys given away on Thanksgiving via playdota.com. 500 is a **** load of keys.


----------



## dezahp

Still no key...pretty frustrating


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Pretty sure that opt-in thing from months ago is worthless, if that is what you mean. You've got to fill out that survey and enter the playdota.com giveaway. Those are your best chances to win, link in the OP.
> Edit - Wow that is a lot of keys given away on Thanksgiving via playdota.com. 500 is a **** load of keys.


Yeh, I did the opt in inside Steam, then filled the survey in Steam as well and also posted in playdota.com thread. Those are 3 sources I am waiting the key from..


----------



## ShaneS429

"As a part of our extensive giveaway program, PlayDotA is pleased to announce that we will be giving out *"Eighty Dota 2 Beta Keys"* henceforth every day. All you need to do is to post in this thread and then count on your luck."

We are getting very very close to having just about everyone in the thread having a beta key at some point. More than likely before the year is done, I'd say everyone in that thread that qualifies will have a key.

Good news for those of you still waiting.


----------



## XSCounter

Yeh, I am sure I will the last to receive mine..


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> "As a part of our extensive giveaway program, PlayDotA is pleased to announce that we will be giving out *"Eighty Dota 2 Beta Keys"* henceforth every day. All you need to do is to post in this thread and then count on your luck."
> We are getting very very close to having just about everyone in the thread having a beta key at some point. More than likely before the year is done, I'd say everyone in that thread that qualifies will have a key.
> Good news for those of you still waiting.


Wow, nice. Lots of keys being given away. The beta must be seriously expanding at this point.

I'm still away for Thanksgiving, can't wait to play Dota in a couple day lol. Pretty bad withdrawals.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Wow, nice. Lots of keys being given away. The beta must be seriously expanding at this point.
> I'm still away for Thanksgiving, can't wait to play Dota in a couple day lol. Pretty bad withdrawals.


oh yeah its thanksgiving over there.. i was wondering why you havent been online lol


----------



## jonespwns

add me on steam.. zer0mavrick if you want to group up!!! please... no noobs ;_; i get so many teammates that don't ward and what-not..


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonespwns*
> 
> add me on steam.. zer0mavrick if you want to group up!!! please... no noobs ;_; i get so many teammates that don't ward and what-not..


you wont have that problem with the dota 2 group. i ward whenever i play support. (which i play like 80% of the time lol)


----------



## TheOddOne

80 keys a day, everyone gonna have 1 eventually.


----------



## jonespwns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> you wont have that problem with the dota 2 group. i ward whenever i play support. (which i play like 80% of the time lol)


how do i get into the dota 2 group?


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonespwns*
> 
> how do i get into the dota 2 group?


its a private group, so just post your name here and ill add you up. i already did btw


----------



## bfeng91

Can I join?







Steam ID is bfeng91


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfeng91*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steam ID is bfeng91


done! hoping to get 10 players online for a fun cm match lol









man this tabbed messenger window that steam came up with is pretty annoying, i keep sending messages to the wrong people when i reply in the middle of a game lol


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> done! hoping to get 10 players online for a fun cm match lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man this tabbed messenger window that steam came up with is pretty annoying, i keep sending messages to the wrong people when i reply in the middle of a game lol


Click and drag those damn tab to make separate chat windows per user. I hate that tab system for messaging.

I'm down for a 5v5 game. I haven't played in like a week though due to work and time spent on other games. So whoever gets me will be gimped.


----------



## consume

So Mantastyle is the coolest item i've ever seen in any game, ever. 

I have yet to get an illusion rune with manta style + ult one of my illusions as morphling. That would be the pinnacle of badassery


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> oh yeah its thanksgiving over there.. i was wondering why you havent been online lol


Yeah, can't wait to play a game tomorrow or Monday.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> So Mantastyle is the coolest item i've ever seen in any game, ever.
> I have yet to get an illusion rune with manta style + ult one of my illusions as morphling. That would be the pinnacle of badassery


Been getting Manta Style for years and years lol. Just need Phantom Lancer (PL) in Dota 2. He has abilities that create illusions for a maximum of 6 at one time (I think 6, anyhow). So PL + Manta + illusion rune is a ton of images. Then you get a Radiance on top of that and you have a seriously strong hero.


----------



## raclimja

ive been playing dota for about 6years but i stopped playing it about 4 months ago due to lack of US server and the only place to play is garena which is full of hackers and cheaters

i hoped of getting into closed beta but it do not have luck in getting selected into it

i have pretty good knowledge of the game and has mastery or close to of heroes like Shadow Fiend, Storm Spirit, Medusa, Venomancer, POTM, Earthshaker, Faceless Void, Crystal Maiden, Alchemist, Ogre Magi, Dwarven Sniper, Vengeful Spirit, Morphilng etc... when i am at my prime

i would say my strenghts are being calm most of the time, being able to do a reasonable judgement or actions even when everything goes horribly wrong or teammates feeding like no tomorrow, looking at the big picture not feeding and farming up instead, sacrificing self to save a carry

my weakness are, not very good at micro intensive hero, don't like playing heroes that summon or control something like chen, enigma, meepo, etc. rages extremely bad when looses temper and flames every single person on the game

im a little bit rusty right now due of being inactive and lack of practice with other people

in my opinion, Dota is by far the best game that i ever played because when you own. if feels really good because you know how horrible feeling of being outplayed, out cs'ed, out farmed on your lane

it is by far the most psychological and mental game that sometimes get into your nerves when you try really hard and fail miserably

and by far the most rewarding feeling game if you beat someone you know that is really good

ever since i stop playing dota, i tried many different games such as CS, Starcraft, Dirt 3, F1 2011, iRacing, BF3, MW3, GTA IV, etc... and nothing comes close to the intensity, sensation and frustration levels that Dota brings.

it is kind of disheartening seeing the scene just die slowly and you are left behind nothing and no other option but rather to quit playing or deal playing with cheaters or endure playing massive lag for playing oversees on foreign server

i would absolutely love to be able to play Dota 2

my steam id is: xtinct16


----------



## NeMoD

Hey, could I join the group? Need some people to play with : \

http://steamcommunity.com/id/chunzo


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeMoD*
> 
> Hey, could I join the group? Need some people to play with : \
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/chunzo


for some reason i cant add you up


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> I think I should have registered for Steam beta when on my rig and not my crappy laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly filtered me off due to ****ty specs.


My friend with an AMD Athlon X2 and a GTX460 got in the beta directly from the Valve Survey.


----------



## NeMoD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> for some reason i cant add you up


My Steam ID is jsneider if that helps.


----------



## mylilpony

is there an easy mode on dota 2? My friends are more casual players and i don't think they want to bother with long drawn out matches.


----------



## jpdaballa

Ive been playing dota for over 5 years, havent played much in the last few months from the lack of skilled players who ruin games and such... (i occasionally play with skilled friends and clanamates, but they are not always on)

I applied for beta but havent been contacted after the survey they sent me.

Im sure my computer- quad 2.4 8gb ram gtx 560 ti can handle it..

Ive been a veteran player for over 1000 games i would say, i can play the majority (i would say about 90+ heroes) very well and have knowledge of the game mechanics

I usually semi cary/assist or assist, but if needed can carry

This is my account i usually carry with (on dotacash) http://www.dotacash.com/index.php?p=tier1stats&u=perfectdark&r=uswest.battle.net&s=datetime&o=desc&n=0

I believe one of the major faults of mine would be a lack of microing heroes such as geomancer

Ive been a gamer for over 8 years, have played countless MMORPG RTS FPS and many more such as WOW HON LOL BF MW etc..

Dota has been the only game that i was ever able to come back to and enjoy playing with friends with no downfall, such as always raiding or buying new expansions to raise your level/farm

Its one of the only games that your able to play and enjoy with people having a combination of skill, timing, teamwork, lane control and many more

Dota 2 would be an amazing way to reinstall the love of dota that has been carried within myself for the past 5 years, since HON LOL and other knock off games dont even come close to comparing

If you have any questions or concerns feel free to message me or contact me

My username on steam is Dmz4


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> is there an easy mode on dota 2? My friends are more casual players and i don't think they want to bother with long drawn out matches.


No. Regular old all pick mode is the only option for matchmaking, and practice games allow captain mode. There is only regular, no -em. The beta does have a hidden rating which would place you in the right area after a few games. There will definitely be more modes once release hits, but I personally hope they never add an easy mode.

The beta still isn't that big. It peaks just under 7000 people in all regions.


----------



## xzamples

wish i had a key to play & join you all


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah, can't wait to play a game tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been getting Manta Style for years and years lol. Just need Phantom Lancer (PL) in Dota 2. He has abilities that create illusions for a maximum of 6 at one time (I think 6, anyhow). So PL + Manta + illusion rune is a ton of images. Then you get a Radiance on top of that and you have a seriously strong hero.


Dark Seer's ultimate too, tons of fun inc xD


----------



## PrototypeT800

Dots 2 seems pretty good from the hour I played. Also I love how much DOTA 2 keys are worth. I scored bastion, renegade ops, and payday for one of mine.


----------



## jonespwns

Can we set up some time tomorrow to play a game? I'm really psyched to play haha


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonespwns*
> 
> Can we set up some time tomorrow to play a game? I'm really psyched to play haha


ive been playing a few games with some of the members here.. you should just message us if you see us online in the group









dota 2 has been offline for a few hours, i guess theyre doing an update. im hoping to see ogre magi soon


----------



## sotorious

Is there anymore Dota 2 beta keys flying around?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> is there an easy mode on dota 2? My friends are more casual players and i don't think they want to bother with long drawn out matches.


Not as of yet, no. An average game of AP Dota seems to last anywhere from 25-40 minutes which isn't bad. The old metagame used to make for consistent 60+ minute games.

I'm beginning to grow tired of all the people asking/begging for keys here. I intend to overhaul the OP in the near future and will probably mention that this thread is no place to ask or beg for keys. Let me know if you guys disagree with that. See you on Dota 2 soon!

Edit - Also, does anyone have a full list of the OCN Dota 2 players including their OCN and Steam accounts? I would like to add that to the OP as well.


----------



## Chris++

Looks like the PlayDota bot has increased the numbers of keys per day to 80, it shouldn't be long till I get one now









Can't wait to play with some of you guys.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not as of yet, no. An average game of AP Dota seems to last anywhere from 25-40 minutes which isn't bad. The old metagame used to make for consistent 60+ minute games.
> I'm beginning to grow tired of all the people asking/begging for keys here. I intend to overhaul the OP in the near future and will probably mention that *this thread is no place to ask or beg for keys*. Let me know if you guys disagree with that. See you on Dota 2 soon!
> Edit - Also, _does anyone have a full list of the OCN Dota 2 players including their OCN and Steam accounts?_ I would like to add that to the OP as well.


definitely agree with that. this is a thread about dota 2 updates and general discussion, not a beta key begging thread. plus if we did have extra keys, we wouldn't be giving them out to random strangers who ask anyway, we'd prolly give em out in a raffle to give everyone equal chances to win. so please guys, stop with the key begging already. youll get in the beta soon enough.









and yes i have a list of people on ocn who play dota 2, theyre actually in the ocn dota 2 group. ill post it later.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerickjohn*
> 
> My friend with an AMD Athlon X2 and a GTX460 got in the beta directly from the Valve Survey.


Haha, GTX 460 is like super new compared to my laptop with GS 9600M..


----------



## TheOddOne

My friend with an i7 2700k gtx 570 got an invite, I guess I have to go with Intel xD


----------



## Spade616

it really doesnt matter what specs you have, as they are giving out betas from the low-end to high-end pc spec range.. plus dota 2 really doesnt require much, a decent dual core with a 9800gt can max the game out at 1080p.


----------



## mylilpony

yeah i mentioned i got an invite and got PMed for keys. not pleasant, esp since i said i already gave them away.

how do steam groups/work? I would like to party up with some people (i'm rusty but i played original dota on WC3 , Aeon of Strife, and on frozen throne until about 2 yrs ago.

Not sure i want to clutter my steamlist but would be great to play with reliable ppl that probably won't lag out either =)


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> yeah i mentioned i got an invite and got PMed for keys. not pleasant, esp since i said i already gave them away.
> how do steam groups/work? I would like to party up with some people (i'm rusty but i played original dota on WC3 , Aeon of Strife, and on frozen throne until about 2 yrs ago.
> Not sure i want to clutter my steamlist but would be great to play with reliable ppl that probably won't lag out either =)


gimme your steam id and ill add you up. we ocn'ers play 2-4 games pretty much everyday.


----------



## consume

Is there some sort of gold bug?..I just finished a game and this night stalker had 6k gold..while everyone else had around 2k



Wait, nvm, that's just current gold.

Also Antimage is...pretty good


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> Is there some sort of gold bug?..I just finished a game and this night stalker had 6k gold..while everyone else had around 2k
> 
> Wait, nvm, that's just current gold.
> Also Antimage is...pretty good


AM is considered one of the strongest, if not the strongest, heroes in Dota 2. This is mostly because he is very difficult to kill with his blink and magic resistance. Throw on a Vanguard in the first 10 minutes and its even harder.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> AM is considered one of the strongest, if not the strongest, heroes in Dota 2. This is mostly because he is very difficult to kill with his blink and magic resistance. Throw on a Vanguard in the first 10 minutes and its even harder.


Yeah, with his mana shield, he is pretty much unstoppable.
Well a fed Spectre can 1v5 a team too, but require a lot of farm and a long *ss game.


----------



## wuddersup

Nothing can 1v5 a team unless the five people are utterly horrible.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Yeah, with his mana shield, he is pretty much unstoppable.
> Well a fed Spectre can 1v5 a team too, but require a lot of farm and a long *ss game.


All Spec needs is Vanguard, Radiance, and Treads haha.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Yeah, with his mana shield, he is pretty much unstoppable.
> Well a fed Spectre can 1v5 a team too, but require a lot of farm and a long *ss game.


that would only happen if the opposing team was not able to farm at all or if theyre srsly dumb. in which case, all 5 of them deserve to get man handled by a single spectre.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> that would only happen if the opposing team was not able to farm at all or if theyre srsly dumb. in which case, all 5 of them deserve to get man handled by a single spectre.


Don't underestimate the power of the hardest carry in the game.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Don't underestimate the power of the hardest carry in the game.


i know how strong spectre is. but i doubt it can literally, with no help at all from team mates, 1v5 a well organized and decently-farmed team. (im assuming this is what theoddone meant when he said 1v5)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> i know how strong spectre is. but i doubt it can literally, with no help at all from team mates, 1v5 a well organized and decently-farmed team. (im assuming this is what theoddone meant when he said 1v5)


Well, all things equal, no. All things are never equal in Dota though, hehe.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> i know how strong spectre is. but i doubt it can literally, with no help at all from team mates, 1v5 a well organized and decently-farmed team. (im assuming this is what theoddone meant when he said 1v5)


I don't know I just lost against an Anti-mage who fed off of only one of our guys (unfort our team randomed and had 3 ints). We had 2 very experienced players and 2 decent players and his team was terrible. One of our guys ragequit, so we stacked one of our guys and we still lost...antimage + bashers = FTL

I guess though technically it was 1 v 4 =P


----------



## mylilpony

Oops double post


----------



## Spade616

once captains mode gets added to matchmaking though, its bye bye AM lol. although if ever, how is that going to work out? i guess the captain is going to be chosen at random.. or better yet, they should put in the option of turning practice lobbies into "ranked" games.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I don't know I just lost against an Anti-mage who fed off of only one of our guys (unfort our team randomed and had 3 ints). We had 2 very experienced players and 2 decent players and his team was terrible. One of our guys ragequit, so we stacked one of our guys and we still lost...antimage + bashers = FTL
> I guess though technically it was 1 v 4 =P


Its because you can't kill AM, especially mid to late game. 5 sec cd blink + spell shield + items makes him seriously hard to kill. He might not carry until later, but because you can't kill him he will eventually win the game. You almost have to make sure to 4 or 5 man gank him frequently and stack disables to make sure he doesn't carry. In other words it takes a lot of resources to win a game against a decent AM. And if you don't kill the AM while expending those resources, you're in a lot of trouble.

Bashers on AM is a pub build but because the hero is so strong it still works a lot of the time. Treads, Vanguard, Bfury, Vlads, Manta and like a Butterfly or some other high-end item is more realistic in actual games. BKB is good too, of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> once captains mode gets added to matchmaking though, its bye bye AM lol. although if ever, how is that going to work out? i guess the captain is going to be chosen at random.. or better yet, they should put in the option of turning practice lobbies into "ranked" games.


I prefer AP in pub games anyway, you won't see me playing CM unless I have an actual team to play with. What we need is RD, CD, and SD.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I don't know I just lost against an Anti-mage who fed off of only one of our guys (unfort our team randomed and had 3 ints). We had 2 very experienced players and 2 decent players and his team was terrible. One of our guys ragequit, so we stacked one of our guys and we still lost...antimage + bashers = FTL
> I guess though technically it was 1 v 4 =P
> 
> 
> 
> Its because you can't kill AM, especially mid to late game. 5 sec cd blink + spell shield + items makes him seriously hard to kill. He might not carry until later, but because you can't kill him he will eventually win the game. You almost have to make sure to 4 or 5 man gank him frequently and stack disables to make sure he doesn't carry. In other words it takes a lot of resources to win a game against a decent AM. And if you don't kill the AM while expending those resources, you're in a lot of trouble.
> 
> Bashers on AM is a pub build but because the hero is so strong it still works a lot of the time. Treads, Vanguard, Bfury, Vlads, Manta and like a Butterfly or some other high-end item is more realistic in actual games. BKB is good too, of course.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> once captains mode gets added to matchmaking though, its bye bye AM lol. although if ever, how is that going to work out? i guess the captain is going to be chosen at random.. or better yet, they should put in the option of turning practice lobbies into "ranked" games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer AP in pub games anyway, you won't see me playing CM unless I have an actual team to play with. What we need is RD, CD, and SD.
Click to expand...

i love sd. the suspense of random but with some freedom to choose


----------



## OldMold

I'm amazed at how many people in-game (Not you guys







) keep raging about AM. They need to realize that once more heroes come into the beta, AM won't be as "OP" as they claim.

Naix/OD/SD/PA/Ursa/Lycan/Sylla/Naga/Bara/Bane/TB just to name a few that have yet to enter the pool. All can do a decent job at stopping AM with decent support. I think I have only played 1 or 2 games where I really felt helpless against AM because our supports refused to get Sheepsticks. Other than that, I don't see why he can't be beaten with disables. I played against a really good AM who ended up going 14-6 on Saturday and we won about 50 minutes in. How? Shut him down. Also, my team had great synergy and understood that "HEY, I KNOW YOU GUYS WANT TO STICK TOGETHER BUT LET ME FARM THIS REAL QUICK!" was not a good idea at the time.

Team play means so much. That's why I can't wait to play with all you guys!


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> I'm amazed at how many people in-game (Not you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) keep raging about AM. They need to realize that once more heroes come into the beta, AM won't be as "OP" as they claim.
> Naix/OD/SD/PA/Ursa/Lycan/Sylla/Naga/Bara/Bane/TB just to name a few that have yet to enter the pool. All can do a decent job at stopping AM with decent support. I think I have only played 1 or 2 games where I really felt helpless against AM because our supports refused to get Sheepsticks. Other than that, I don't see why he can't be beaten with disables. I played against a really good AM who ended up going 14-6 on Saturday and we won about 50 minutes in. How? Shut him down. Also, my team had great synergy and understood that "HEY, I KNOW YOU GUYS WANT TO STICK TOGETHER BUT LET ME FARM THIS REAL QUICK!" was not a good idea at the time.
> Team play means so much. That's why I can't wait to play with all you guys!


hard to get random people to work together, look how well it's doing in BF3. which is why AM does so well...frustrating when people dont' call missing or ganks.


----------



## Sriracha

I'm still waiting, wishing, and hoping for the moment when my beta key will arrive.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> I'm amazed at how many people in-game (Not you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) keep raging about AM. They need to realize that once more heroes come into the beta, AM won't be as "OP" as they claim.
> Naix/OD/SD/PA/Ursa/Lycan/Sylla/Naga/Bara/Bane/TB just to name a few that have yet to enter the pool. All can do a decent job at stopping AM with decent support. I think I have only played 1 or 2 games where I really felt helpless against AM because our supports refused to get Sheepsticks. Other than that, I don't see why he can't be beaten with disables. I played against a really good AM who ended up going 14-6 on Saturday and we won about 50 minutes in. How? Shut him down. Also, my team had great synergy and understood that "HEY, I KNOW YOU GUYS WANT TO STICK TOGETHER BUT LET ME FARM THIS REAL QUICK!" was not a good idea at the time.
> Team play means so much. That's why I can't wait to play with all you guys!


More heroes will indeed help although as mentioned it isn't always easy to get 5 pubs to cooperate with one another.


----------



## grassh0ppa

playdota has giveaways.

I've had an account there since 09, apparently the OG's get a higher portion of the inivites but still got nothing


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> I'm amazed at how many people in-game (Not you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) keep raging about AM. They need to realize that once more heroes come into the beta, AM won't be as "OP" as they claim.
> Naix/OD/SD/PA/Ursa/Lycan/Sylla/Naga/Bara/Bane/TB just to name a few that have yet to enter the pool. All can do a decent job at stopping AM with decent support. I think I have only played 1 or 2 games where I really felt helpless against AM because our supports refused to get Sheepsticks. Other than that, I don't see why he can't be beaten with disables. I played against a really good AM who ended up going 14-6 on Saturday and we won about 50 minutes in. How? Shut him down. Also, my team had great synergy and understood that "HEY, I KNOW YOU GUYS WANT TO STICK TOGETHER BUT LET ME FARM THIS REAL QUICK!" was not a good idea at the time.
> Team play means so much. That's why I can't wait to play with all you guys!


did i play that game with you? i can recall a game where we were up against an AM, but then he couldnt escape late game cuz we kept ganking him and disabling.


----------



## Sriracha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> playdota has giveaways.
> I've had an account there since 09, apparently the OG's get a higher portion of the inivites but still got nothing


I don't even have an account there, and if I created one right now I wouldn't be qualified to enter


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> did i play that game with you? i can recall a game where we were up against an AM, but then he couldnt escape late game cuz we kept ganking him and disabling.


I think so.









I won't be on my gaming rig until the 14th







But hopefully, more people on here have keys by then. We are slowly growing as an OCN/Dota 2 group!


----------



## advntk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be on my gaming rig until the 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hopefully, more people on here have keys by then. We are slowly growing as an OCN/Dota 2 group!


I support this 100%. Please once this game launches, lets all get together as a group ! Dota is a great game but the community is full of douches.


----------



## omni_vision

got in beta today...

85-100fps max but the annoying problem of flickering... i can't find a fix

tried vsync doesn't help


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *advntk*
> 
> I support this 100%. Please once this game launches, lets all get together as a group ! Dota is a great game but the community is full of douches.


yeah, we really need to get our own community as big as possible. in every game that i play, and i mean every game, there is always someone annoying/impolite on our team. ruins the fun for everyone else.







cant say im not used to it though, it was even worse back in dota 1.









also, to the guys that just got into the beta, post your steam id, or you can add me or zulli up on steam and we'll add you into the group.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> got in beta today...
> 85-100fps max but the annoying problem of flickering... i can't find a fix
> tried vsync doesn't help


Have you tried borderless window mode?


----------



## Lhino

Man I have been waiting for so long to get into the beta lol, haven't been on OCN for a while, how is the game?


----------



## Spade616

just won a game against a team with an am, and the am was totally shut down by my buddy using rikimaru. am was farming well, but my buddy is a pretty good riki user and i warded their neuts(Lich) so we ganked him often lol. my friend farmed up wraiths, vlads, treads and an eaglesong before 30mins, so he was doing massive massive damage with his backstab in the mid game. man does it feel good to shut an am down.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> got in beta today...
> 85-100fps max but the annoying problem of flickering... i can't find a fix
> tried vsync doesn't help


Haven't heard of that issue, turn SLI off if you are using dual video cards although I don't think you are. You could try borderless window but I'm doubt that will help. I'd search for related issues in the beta forums and post a new thread there if you can't find anything. dev.dota2.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Man I have been waiting for so long to get into the beta lol, haven't been on OCN for a while, how is the game?


Its pretty awesome, feels just like Dota 1.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> just won a game against a team with an am, and the am was totally shut down by my buddy using rikimaru. am was farming well, but my buddy is a pretty good riki user and i warded their neuts(Lich) so we ganked him often lol. my friend farmed up wraiths, vlads, treads and an eaglesong before 30mins, so he was doing massive massive damage with his backstab in the mid game. man does it feel good to shut an am down.


Probaby an AM that doesn't know how to walk outside of cloud and allies that don't carry dust/wards/gem.


----------



## Lhino

I use to play DotA a lot a few years ago, a friend introduced me to it. But I went off it about 2 years ago and have recently discovered LoL which has rekindled my interest in moba games. I am looking forward to the release of DotA 2 as there appears to be an incredible amount of things they have fixed or improved that annoyed me in the first one. Anyone have a release date?


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Haven't heard of that issue, turn SLI off if you are using dual video cards although I don't think you are. You could try borderless window but I'm doubt that will help. I'd search for related issues in the beta forums and post a new thread there if you can't find anything. dev.dota2.com
> Its pretty awesome, feels just like Dota 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probaby an AM that doesn't know how to walk outside of cloud and allies that don't carry dust/wards/gem.


more like the AM couldnt walk out. riki was taking out 1/3 of AM's hp with one blink strike lol. even with vanguard, it took only about 4-5 hits to finish AM off. he had 2 wraiths, vlads, agi treads and eaglesong. so those items really pumped up his backstab.


----------



## Nano5656

I just want an inviteeeeeeeeeee, whyyyyyyy, will pay lol


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I use to play DotA a lot a few years ago, a friend introduced me to it. But I went off it about 2 years ago and have recently discovered LoL which has rekindled my interest in moba games. I am looking forward to the release of DotA 2 as there appears to be an incredible amount of things they have fixed or improved that annoyed me in the first one. Anyone have a release date?


No release date yet, probably going to be in beta for a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> more like the AM couldnt walk out. riki was taking out 1/3 of AM's hp with one blink strike lol. even with vanguard, it took only about 4-5 hits to finish AM off. he had 2 wraiths, vlads, agi treads and eaglesong. so those items really pumped up his backstab.


Sounds like a competent riki vs an incompetent AM/teammates.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> Have you tried borderless window mode?


yes i tried changing video options every way possible and nothing helped...

the flickering is really annoying n its not just shadows or lighting... its like where eva i move... a square at the mid of the screen 80% that doesn't flicker it moves as camera moves so its like the rest of the pic flickering when anything on screen moves...

btw its a single 6970 look at my sig rig...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> yes i tried changing video options every way possible and nothing helped...
> the flickering is really annoying n its not just shadows or lighting... its like where eva i move... a square at the mid of the screen 80% that doesn't flicker it moves as camera moves so its like the rest of the pic flickering when anything on screen moves...
> btw its a single 6970 look at my sig rig...


Yea I figured it was your sig rig. Try updating drivers? Not sure what else to say other than the game still has bugs and to look for help in the beta forums.


----------



## Awsan

valve Y U NO send me beta key


----------



## XSCounter

Woohoo!!! Got an invite from Steam! I am so playing all night after work today







My Steam id XSCounter. Add me plx







Although it's gonna be early morning in the US when I finish working here in Moscow, so doubt we will ever play together


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Woohoo!!! Got an invite from Steam! I am so playing all night after work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Steam id XSCounter. Add me plx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's gonna be early morning in the US when I finish working here in Moscow, so doubt we will ever play together


Congrats! I'm sure you will get to play with other OCN members









I am in the US and Spade is in the philippines and we have probably played 10+ games together. That is like an 11 hour time difference (or something like that)!


----------



## advntk

just added you spade, im playing on friends steam : companyvo

zulli whats your steamid?


----------



## TheOddOne

i7 2600k has invite, 955 doesn't, gonna change to intel then QQ
on the other hand, Void can 1v5 people if you can position his ulti "PERFECTLY"


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Woohoo!!! Got an invite from Steam! I am so playing all night after work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Steam id XSCounter. Add me plx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's gonna be early morning in the US when I finish working here in Moscow, so doubt we will ever play together


Congrats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *advntk*
> 
> just added you spade, im playing on friends steam : companyvo
> zulli whats your steamid?


Zulli85.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> i7 2600k has invite, 955 doesn't, gonna change to intel then QQ
> on the other hand, Void can 1v5 people if you can position his ulti "PERFECTLY"


Yeah that is possible actually. 2x bfury buriza bfly treads mom and a nice chrono could rape. That item build is pretty dumb though haha.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Woohoo!!! Got an invite from Steam! I am so playing all night after work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Steam id XSCounter. Add me plx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's gonna be early morning in the US when I finish working here in Moscow, so doubt we will ever play together


dont worry, im on a different timezone as well, ours is actually closer to each other.









btw i cant play much till sunday since my medschool exam is coming up, so you might see me online, but im really just idling and adding people to the ocn dota group. but after that, ill be playing with you guys till i drop lol. cant wait to get this test over with.









btw our group has 14 members already!







if i missed anyone, just pm me or zulli.


----------



## TheOddOne

Wanna ask if anyone of you guys have gotten this bug recently ? no HP bar on screen, how do i last hit now ? qq
and my friends crash when they alt-tab, not me though


----------



## advntk

is it just me or does anyone else dip to 30 fps in fights? =\


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> i7 2600k has invite, 955 doesn't, gonna change to intel then QQ
> on the other hand, Void can 1v5 people if you can position his ulti "PERFECTLY"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Wanna ask if anyone of you guys have gotten this bug recently ? no HP bar on screen, how do i last hit now ? qq
> and my friends crash when they alt-tab, not me though


yeah tell your friends to do the borderless mod thingy. that should fix it. no, i havent gotten that bug ever, but theres this bug that i get where the heroes look like theyre swimming on the ground. this happens a few seconds after they come out of the fog of war.







also, there was this one time where i was using sven and pushing this tower that was still at 1/3 hp, when it exploded instantly when i activated GS. i could be wrong tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> i7 2600k has invite, 955 doesn't, gonna change to intel then QQ
> on the other hand, Void can 1v5 people if you can position his ulti "PERFECTLY"


unless of course, 1 or 2 of those 5 heroes are tanks like centaur/tide hunter.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *advntk*
> 
> is it just me or does anyone else dip to 30 fps in fights? =\


never happens to me, my fps is always above 90-100. your 4850 should be plenty for this game though. so i dunno, it could be a bug but im not sure. after all, this is still the beta version. maybe try a different driver? see how that goes.


----------



## ShaneS429

Haven't played in about a week and did a few games today. Had a razor yell at me 3 minutes in saying "WR buy wards or I F***ing quit!"

I could understand him being pissed off at me not getting wards, but damn, 3 minutes in, first blood wasn't even given yet, and we also had an Omniknight who was going to ward as well. That seemed unjustified to me. Granted, we did win fairly easily, but my god....


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Haven't played in about a week and did a few games today. Had a razor yell at me 3 minutes in saying "WR buy wards or I F***ing quit!"
> I could understand him being pissed off at me not getting wards, but damn, 3 minutes in, first blood wasn't even given yet, and we also had an Omniknight who was going to ward as well. That seemed unjustified to me. Granted, we did win fairly easily, but my god....


Lucky...once again pitted against an antimage and we had 3 int heroes. I was jakiro and was 6-1 but our enigma fed (0-14 i think) and then ended the game 7-5-5....we lost of course.

Frustrating when they don't listen to advice, like stay behind the creep. Especially when I tried to be nice about it...


----------



## Lhino

Hey, how is the Pandaren Brewmaster (does he return in this one?), Queen of pain, jakiro, Dragon Knight and anubarak in this game? Those were some of my favourite champs. Oh yes I almost forgot about Necrolyte and Lightning Reverend too. Thanks! Hope Valve sends me a beta key sometime soon, anyone know when the next batch of invites goes out?


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Haven't played in about a week and did a few games today. Had a razor yell at me 3 minutes in saying "WR buy wards or I F***ing quit!"
> I could understand him being pissed off at me not getting wards, but damn, 3 minutes in, first blood wasn't even given yet, and we also had an Omniknight who was going to ward as well. That seemed unjustified to me. Granted, we did win fairly easily, but my god....


yeah that razor was stupid and rude. in my experience, people who behave like that, generally dont play good as well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey, how is the Pandaren Brewmaster (does he return in this one?), Queen of pain, jakiro, Dragon Knight and anubarak in this game? Those were some of my favourite champs. Oh yes I almost forgot about Necrolyte and Lightning Reverend too. Thanks! Hope Valve sends me a beta key sometime soon, anyone know when the next batch of invites goes out?


there is a list of current heroes if you google it. there are only about 50 something heroes right now, but the game will be released with 105 heroes. meaning valve will add 1 new hero since there were only 104 in dota 1.


----------



## Spade616

double post.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> yeah that razor was stupid and rude. in my experience, people who behave like that, generally dont play good as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a list of current heroes if you google it. there are only about 50 something heroes right now, but the game will be released with 105 heroes. meaning valve will add 1 new hero since there were only 104 in dota 1.


Hey thanks, I added you on Steam but I am going out for a bit so I will be back later on. I want to ask you some stuff about DotA 2. Cheers.


----------



## dhjj

I've been playing dota1 on and off since 2006 or something like that on a South African server, but I'm a bit tired of dota1 and I want to play dota2. Signed up when the International was busy and entered the Daily Beta Key give away, but no luck : /

It is a bit sad that people are selling keys. If I get invited I'm giving my 2 extra keys to 2 friends of mines, but to sell something that you got for free is lame.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhjj*
> 
> I've been playing dota1 on and off since 2006 or something like that on a South African server, but I'm a bit tired of dota1 and I want to play dota2. Signed up when the International was busy and entered the Daily Beta Key give away, but no luck : /
> It is a bit sad that people are selling keys. If I get invited I'm giving my 2 extra keys to 2 friends of mines, but to sell something that you got for free is lame.


id blame the people who'd actually pay for stuff they know was gotten for free. people who sell beta keys simply capitalize on a business opportunity.


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhjj*
> 
> It is a bit sad that people are selling keys. If I get invited I'm giving my 2 extra keys to 2 friends of mines, but to sell something that you got for free is lame.


Sad that people are selling the keys, or that people are buying? I am pretty sure there are more people willing to pay than willing to sell. Simple Supply and Demand.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Wanna ask if anyone of you guys have gotten this bug recently ? no HP bar on screen, how do i last hit now ? qq
> and my friends crash when they alt-tab, not me though


I haven't had that bug but you could just restart Dota 2 and reconnect to the game to fix it. Also tell your friends to use borderless window and their crashing problems will be solved.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *advntk*
> 
> is it just me or does anyone else dip to 30 fps in fights? =\


I do at times but I'm playing on my sig rig at 1920x1200. Love my Conroe.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> yeah tell your friends to do the borderless mod thingy. that should fix it. no, i havent gotten that bug ever, but theres this bug that i get where the heroes look like theyre swimming on the ground. this happens a few seconds after they come out of the fog of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, there was this one time where i was using sven and pushing this tower that was still at 1/3 hp, when it exploded instantly when i activated GS. i could be wrong tho.
> unless of course, 1 or 2 of those 5 heroes are tanks like centaur/tide hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never happens to me, my fps is always above 90-100. your 4850 should be plenty for this game though. so i dunno, it could be a bug but im not sure. after all, this is still the beta version. maybe try a different driver? see how that goes.


That is a pretty funny bug when the models are like flat on the ground, scared me the first couple times I saw it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Haven't played in about a week and did a few games today. Had a razor yell at me 3 minutes in saying "WR buy wards or I F***ing quit!"
> I could understand him being pissed off at me not getting wards, but damn, 3 minutes in, first blood wasn't even given yet, and we also had an Omniknight who was going to ward as well. That seemed unjustified to me. Granted, we did win fairly easily, but my god....


Typical NA Dota **** talk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Lucky...once again pitted against an antimage and we had 3 int heroes. I was jakiro and was 6-1 but our enigma fed (0-14 i think) and then ended the game 7-5-5....we lost of course.
> Frustrating when they don't listen to advice, like stay behind the creep. Especially when I tried to be nice about it...


Thats why you need friends to play with that will listen to you or that you can listen to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey, how is the Pandaren Brewmaster (does he return in this one?), Queen of pain, jakiro, Dragon Knight and anubarak in this game? Those were some of my favourite champs. Oh yes I almost forgot about Necrolyte and Lightning Reverend too. Thanks! Hope Valve sends me a beta key sometime soon, anyone know when the next batch of invites goes out?


Pandaren and NA (or as you called him, anubarak) aren't in the game yet although I hope to see them soon. The others that you mentioned are in the game. Every hero will eventually make it in, just a matter of time. Can't wait to see what the patch adds tonight actually. I'm hoping for at least 2 new heroes as there wasn't a patch last week due to the holiday.


----------



## dhjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> id blame the people who'd actually pay for stuff they know was gotten for free. people who sell beta keys simply capitalize on a business opportunity.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Sad that people are selling the keys, or that people are buying? I am pretty sure there are more people willing to pay than willing to sell. Simple Supply and Demand.


You guys/gals are correct that the "blame" lies with both the people that are buying and those that are selling. Those that are buying are enabling the sellers, if I can put it that way and I can understand supply and demand and all that, but still ... if you are lucky enough to get a beta invite for free with 2 extra free invites selling that is just bleh. I can afford buying a beta key no problem, but its the principle of the matter. Should I be fortunate enough to get a beta key then yay, but I have other things to do and other games to play that my life will go on without one.

I also find it funny how in some of the giveaway threads on playdota, the OP tries to make people jump through so many hoops like:

* Post on my forum
* Like my youtube video
* Like my youtube channel
* Join my steam group
* Have my babies ( Okay, I haven't seen this one, but still ....







)


----------



## Awsan

i have been playing dota since 2006 and i am a good player







add me in garena if you want name ((ThE_DuMmY)) but i want a dota 2 key waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lhino

I have been playing a lot of LoL lately. I tried to play a friendly game of DotA against AI yesterday and quit pretty much instantly. The animations and graphics were just too bad for one that has grown accustomed to the beauty of modern games. I am sad to say, but it just feels too dated now, I am glad they are making a sequel.


----------



## Sriracha

I just got a guest key last night!


----------



## TheOddOne

Saw some guy posting a thread about trading his sister for a beta key, I LOL'd


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Saw some guy posting a thread about trading his sister for a beta key, I LOL'd


yeah man, i hate it when ppl say that they're willing to trade someone for dota 2 yet totally forget to post pics. geez. the nerve.


----------



## Zulli85

Na'ix has been added to Dota 2! Perhaps a hero that can compete with or at least help contain Antimage.
Quote:


> N'aix, the Lifestealer joins us in today's update. He's the one hero capable of hiding inside your own allied heroes and jumping out for a big surprise! In this update you will find various bug fixes, including the infinite wild axes that some of you couldn't resist using while we were gone. We have also made a change that should resolve a lot of the visual bugs and crashes that happen when running fullscreen (and especially when alt-tabbing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifestealer
> 
> For our international testers, we have added IME support for better text input handling. Please let us know how this is working. We are also ramping up our leaver detection sensitivity, which results in leavers being temporarily placed in a separate matchmaking pool.
> 
> If you haven't signed up for Dota 2 yet, its not too late! We are continuing to send invitations out each day at an increasing pace. You need to have a Steam account first and then fill out this survey.
> 
> You can find Today's changelog here.


blog.dota2.com


----------



## omni_vision

@Spade616 added u on steam, can i get an invite to steam group

i still need help learning the game... comms?


----------



## XSCounter

After so much of Dota 1, Dota 2 feels so messy! So many things happening, so many animations and everything is kinda small. Clicking on something is such pain.

Also, guys, can you share what keys you use for abilities?







Can't decide. I currently have:

Ability 1: W
Ability 2: E
Ability 3: R
Ultimate: T

Ability 4: D
Ability 5: F

Bag slot 1: G
Bag slot 2: B


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> After so much of Dota 1, Dota 2 feels so messy! So many things happening, so many animations and everything is kinda small. Clicking on something is such pain.
> Also, guys, can you share what keys you use for abilities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide. I currently have:
> Ability 1: W
> Ability 2: E
> Ability 3: R
> Ultimate: T
> Ability 4: D
> Ability 5: F
> Bag slot 1: G
> Bag slot 2: B


yeah i had that problem too at first, i would get confused during clashes, since the spell animations are soo freaking awesome. i use the legacy keys anyway. cant be fcked by trying to re adjust my fingers to new commands.


----------



## HarrisLam

quited dota for ~3 years, I'm *kind of* looking forward to dota 2

wish i can get into beta for some warm up though, get back my touch etc.

I also doubt if dota 2 will ever get a player base even remotely as big as war3 dota's. After all its a stand alone game and its gonna cost extra money. I mean if you pay for a copy of war3 and come across dota, you can try it and then go back to whatever else you play if you don't like it. For dota 2, you can't do that.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> quited dota for ~3 years, I'm *kind of* looking forward to dota 2
> wish i can get into beta for some warm up though, get back my touch etc.
> I also doubt if dota 2 will ever get a player base even remotely as big as war3 dota's. After all its a stand alone game and its gonna cost extra money. I mean if you pay for a copy of war3 and come across dota, you can try it and then go back to whatever else you play if you don't like it. For dota 2, you can't do that.


i disagree. give it time, and dota 2 will catch up and surpass dota 1. wc3 dota has been around for what, 7-8 years? plus, dota 1 is pretty much dead development wise anyway. people will start switching over once they see the dota 2 community and the game itself, hero count, items, growing larger, and the dota 1 community remaining stagnant. dota 2 is where the dota/moba genre is headed.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> i disagree. give it time, and dota 2 will catch up and surpass dota 1. wc3 dota has been around for what, 7-8 years? plus, dota 1 is pretty much dead development wise anyway. people will start switching over once they see the dota 2 community and the game itself, hero count, items, growing larger, and the dota 1 community remaining stagnant. dota 2 is where the dota/moba genre is headed.


you are correct

but that shift is due to the slow and natural degradation of dota 1 because of War3, not because of the sheer awesomeness of the new game.

It's just like father and son. Even if the father is a body trainer and the son is a lazy ass sitting at home playing video games all day. It won't matter, some day, that kid's gonna be physically stronger than his dad because of how metabolism works.

I'm not saying Dota 2 is gonna be that lazy ass son, I'm merely saying it slowly taking over dota 1's player base doesn't mean it's gonna get as successful as dota 1 once was


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> @Spade616 added u on steam, can i get an invite to steam group
> i still need help learning the game... comms?


I recommend three things. Check out the guide for beginners in the below link, watch a bunch of games, and play games with bots so you can get used to the mechanics and get a feel for the game. Playdota.com has everything you could want in terms of Dota and is a great place to start.









http://www.playdota.com/learn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> After so much of Dota 1, Dota 2 feels so messy! So many things happening, so many animations and everything is kinda small. Clicking on something is such pain.
> Also, guys, can you share what keys you use for abilities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide. I currently have:
> Ability 1: W
> Ability 2: E
> Ability 3: R
> Ultimate: T
> Ability 4: D
> Ability 5: F
> Bag slot 1: G
> Bag slot 2: B


Right now I'm using z x c v for abilities and I have the 6 item slots binded to my various mouse buttons. (G700) I've got to tweak it a bit more but I like it. A lot of people like to use alt+q w a s z x for items too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> quited dota for ~3 years, I'm *kind of* looking forward to dota 2
> wish i can get into beta for some warm up though, get back my touch etc.
> I also doubt if dota 2 will ever get a player base even remotely as big as war3 dota's. After all its a stand alone game and its gonna cost extra money. I mean if you pay for a copy of war3 and come across dota, you can try it and then go back to whatever else you play if you don't like it. For dota 2, you can't do that.


Respectfully disagree. I'm assuming that Dota 2 is going to be relatively cheap, like $30 or something like that and it is being made by one of the best video game companies out there. It is no longer restrained by the Warcraft III engine, has additional features and mechanics, and looks amazing in comparison to Dota 1. There is already something like 10,000 players online at any given time and it is just in beta. Steam is awesome too.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> After so much of Dota 1, Dota 2 feels so messy! So many things happening, so many animations and everything is kinda small. Clicking on something is such pain.
> Also, guys, can you share what keys you use for abilities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide. I currently have:
> Ability 1: W
> Ability 2: E
> Ability 3: R
> Ultimate: T
> Ability 4: D
> Ability 5: F
> Bag slot 1: G
> Bag slot 2: B


Mine are as follows:

Ability 1: 1
Ability 2: 2
Ability 3: 3
Ability 4: R
Ability 5: F
Ultimate: 4

Bag Slot 1: Side Mouse button 1
Bag Slot 2: Side Mouse button 2

That leaves me WASD for camera scroll


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Take the survey over at Dota2.com. If they select you, they will email you to let you know and you will have Dota 2 auto added to your Steam account along with 2 extra copies to give to friends, that's how I got in. Still hoping for PlayDota to pick me so I can give an extra key away though


I created a Steam account but can't access the survey. Any ideas?


----------



## consume

Dude hiding inside Riki as Naix is probably the coolest thing i've ever done in anything. Ever.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I created a Steam account but can't access the survey. Any ideas?


Here you go, hope this helps.









http://www.neutralcreeps.com/2011/11/how-to-take-dota-2-survey.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> Dude hiding inside Riki as Naix is probably the coolest thing i've ever done in anything. Ever.


Its fun with Pudge too. You can dismember a hero while the Na'ix pops out and beats the crap out of the hero haha.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Here you go, hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neutralcreeps.com/2011/11/how-to-take-dota-2-survey.html


Ah, I see. Got it to work, thanks.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Ah, I see. Got it to work, thanks.


You're welcome.

There is a poll about pricing at the playdota.com forums, old thread but they posted it on their Facebook wall so I thought I would post about it here.

http://www.playdota.com/forums/538537/dota2-pricing-model-discussion/


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> Dude hiding inside Riki as Naix is probably the coolest thing i've ever done in anything. Ever.


its also messed up when naix hides inside a charging spirit breaker.


----------



## NoTiCe

Nice job with the thread zulli seems to be growing quite fast







. Popping in to see if there are any giveaways going on within ocn.


----------



## Coma

want betaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

/moan


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Nice job with the thread zulli seems to be growing quite fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Popping in to see if there are any giveaways going on within ocn.


Thanks! I've been meaning to overhaul the OP, will get to it soon I hope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> want betaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> /moan


Hang in there! The beta is growing fast, shouldn't be too long before you get in. Did you fill out the survey?


----------



## Spade616

everyone will get into the beta soon enough. the amount of people online at any one time has grown in the past few days, i rarely see the numbers dip below 10k people online. 2 weeks ago it was averaging at about 5-8k.


----------



## TheOddOne

I just got my key, add me: thesuffererandthewitness







looking forward to play with you guys.


----------



## Sriracha

Does anyone have some optimal console netcode settings to share? The game just isn't feeling as responsive in terms of input latency as I would like it to.

Also, looking at the system info thread over at the dev forums, it seems that it's really hard for most people to run the game at over 60 FPS, even with decent machines spec'd that could easily run most Source engine games at +100 FPS with all settings maxed out. Maybe it's because game textures haven't been optimized yet for most lower end systems?


----------



## ShaneS429

My brother got his dota 2 invite. He doesn't play dota games at all. I'll more than likely be able to use both of his keys, 1 will go to another friend and I will probably set up another quick giveaway on here again.

Keep on a lookout!


----------



## Lhino

I have been refreshing my page continuously for you Shane lol.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I have been refreshing my page continuously for you Shane lol.


It will be a drawing, so I won't just post the first person to say they want it will get it. Also, I won't know for sure until a few hours from now. My brother is on a flight right now so I can't talk to him right now in order to make sure I can use both the keys before I set anything up.

My drawings are quick. The winner will be playing Dota 2 tomorrow night. Unless of course OCN decides to totally upgrade their site again like they did during my last giveaway.


----------



## Lhino

Oh I see lol, my bad, thanks for saving me from constant refreshing though.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sriracha*
> 
> Does anyone have some optimal console netcode settings to share? The game just isn't feeling as responsive in terms of input latency as I would like it to.
> Also, looking at the system info thread over at the dev forums, it seems that it's really hard for most people to run the game at over 60 FPS, even with decent machines spec'd that could easily run most Source engine games at +100 FPS with all settings maxed out. Maybe it's because game textures haven't been optimized yet for most lower end systems?


You might be playing on the Asian and European servers or something, you should uncheck them on the play tab. You can also check your ping and FPS by enabling the console and typing net_graph 1 in it. In your Steam games library right click Dota 2, go to properties, launch options, and type -console.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> My brother got his dota 2 invite. He doesn't play dota games at all. I'll more than likely be able to use both of his keys, 1 will go to another friend and I will probably set up another quick giveaway on here again.
> Keep on a lookout!


Nice man, glad to hear someone else can win a Dota key at OCN.


----------



## fstop

Anyone down to play some games?

Maybe set up a time for an inhouse tonight, theres quite a few of us now. I'd be down around 6pm pst.

Edit: side note, I just switched from 16:10 to 16:9 screen and the UI scales so much better. Doesn't look nearly as bulky / taking o the entire screen. That was one of my major complaints...


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop*
> 
> Anyone down to play some games?
> Maybe set up a time for an inhouse tonight, theres quite a few of us now. I'd be down around 6pm pst.


I'd be down for that most likely. Not sure if I have plans tonight, but if I don't I'll be on. I've gotten better at windrunner over the past few days.


----------



## TheOddOne

I'm free atm anyone wanna play ?


----------



## Zulli85

Not sure if I'll be here tonight but if I'm on I'll play.


----------



## Coma

Me me me! I won't be here tomorrow though, have guard duty


----------



## Nano5656

Id like to be in the drawing too lol


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> Id like to be in the drawing too lol


Is it just me, or did it disappear, along with my post?


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Is it just me, or did it disappear, along with my post?


I don't even


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Is it just me, or did it disappear, along with my post?


Just got notified by an admin that my post doesn't follow the rules and I don't meet minimum requirements to give things away (rep, post count, days of membership, etc.).

Sorry guys


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Just got notified by an admin that my post doesn't follow the rules and I don't meet minimum requirements to give things away (rep, post count, days of membership, etc.).
> Sorry guys


That is a shame









What are the qualifications that you must meet just out of curiosity?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> That is a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the qualifications that you must meet just out of curiosity?


10 reps, 20 days on the site, and 20 posts or 1 year or more and 100 posts


----------



## Zulli85

Hm, didn't realize that was against the ToS. Thats too bad.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Just got notified by an admin that my post doesn't follow the rules and I don't meet minimum requirements to give things away (rep, post count, days of membership, etc.).
> Sorry guys


You can still have the contest through other mediums


----------



## Nano5656

Welp.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> You can still have the contest through other mediums


yeah someone like say me or zulli can hold the draw then you give em the keys. i see no problem there.


----------



## Lhino

I would love to be in the draw if it will still happen, sign me up.


----------



## ShaneS429

Sorry guys, my friend that wanted 1 key has another buddy that would put the other key to good use. Since I was told I couldn't do it on here, I gave the other to him. Both keys are gone now.

Sorry to get your hopes up









And someone offered to buy my spare key. I won't say who, but that makes me sad panda. I thought OCN was above that


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Sorry guys, my friend that wanted 1 key has another buddy that would put the other key to good use. Since I was told I couldn't do it on here, I gave the other to him. Both keys are gone now.
> Sorry to get your hopes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And someone offered to buy my spare key. I won't say who, but that makes me sad panda. I thought OCN was above that


Its all good but if anyone else has keys that they would like to give away here at OCN but can't do it themselves, feel free to contact me. Also, I'm not really surprised that someone contacted you about buying your key, some people are still pretty desperate even though the beta is expanding rapidly.


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, if any of you want some info on heroes from DotA 2, I found this channel on Youtube. They do a champion spotlight of each hero, the most recent videos are the best as they actually use beta footage and explain it well. It keeps me busy while I wait for Valve to send a key my way lol: http://www.youtube.com/user/DotaCinema


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, if any of you want some info on heroes from DotA 2, I found this channel on Youtube. They do a champion spotlight of each hero, the most recent videos are the best as they actually use beta footage and explain it well. It keeps me busy while I wait for Valve to send a key my way lol: http://www.youtube.com/user/DotaCinema


Pretty cool YT channel for newer players or people coming from LoL/HoN.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Pretty cool YT channel for newer players or people coming from LoL/HoN.


I don't think new players come from HoN, since it's like a twin to DotA, LoL is different though =P just my 2 cents haha


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I don't think new players come from HoN, since it's like a twin to DotA, LoL is different though =P just my 2 cents haha


A "loose" twin.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Players coming from HoN will have a pretty big advantage over LoL players going to DotA. Most HoN players played DotA beforehand, while LoL attracted a lot of new people to the genre. Not to mention that HoN uses all the same items, and many of the same heroes as in DotA. Of coures, HoN players will still have a bit of a learning curve to deal with; It's a new game, new engine, new visuals, and a lot of us will have to readjust to DotA terminology, and become reacquainted with the DotA heroes.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> Players coming from HoN will have a pretty big advantage over LoL players going to DotA. Most HoN players played DotA beforehand, while LoL attracted a lot of new people to the genre. Not to mention that HoN uses all the same items, and many of the same heroes as in DotA. Of coures, HoN players will still have a bit of a learning curve to deal with; It's a new game, new engine, new visuals, and a lot of us will have to readjust to DotA terminology, and become reacquainted with the DotA heroes.


no blink, deny's, no free teleport, oh i've seen a bit of complaining online lol ..
"OMG THIS GAME SUX U NEED SKILLZ TO PLAY IT WHY CANT I JUST FARM"


----------



## Zulli85

Was playing a game with Spade earlier when this battle occurred bottom lane. First part of the vid is full speed, second is half speed so you can really see what is going on.

Significant events in the (short) vid -

-I managed to Nova and right click the Kunkka to kill him right before we got torrented/dragon slaved
-With 12 hp left, I used my Magic Stick with 3 charges on it to survive Lina's physical attack
-Now with 10 hp left I used my healing salve to give me just enough hp to survive another attack from Lina
-Survived 3 times! First with 12 hp , then 10, and then 4 hp!


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Was playing a game with Shane earlier when this battle occurred bottom lane. First part of the vid is full speed, second is half speed so you can really see what is going on.
> Significant events in the (short) vid -
> -I managed to Nova and right click the Kunkka to kill him right before we got torrented/dragon slaved
> -With 12 hp left, I used my Magic Stick with 3 charges on it to survive Lina's physical attack
> -Now with 10 hp left I used my healing salve to give me just enough hp to survive another attack from Lina
> -Survived 3 times! First with 12 hp , then 10, and then 4 hp!


actually you were playing with me in that game haha


----------



## Nano5656

I was the one who offered to buy the key, and i dont really see what's wrong with that. Not like i asked before the contest,but after the contest was off I figured it was worth asking. Who cares what i spend money on? Its no different than buying an actual full release game...I pay money to have fun. Haven t had luck getting into beta yet, which is frustrating because Dota has been one of my favorite games for years


----------



## Lhino

Is there any sort of training feature in DotA 2 against AI or something where you can relearn the items and get used to the heroes again after having not played DotA in a few years?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> actually you were playing with me in that game haha


My bad, sorry. Will fix that right now lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Is there any sort of training feature in DotA 2 against AI or something where you can relearn the items and get used to the heroes again after having not played DotA in a few years?


There are bots that you can play against before you join regular matchmaking games. Also there are recommended items in the shops for each hero which generally point you in the right direction. That is all for now but there will be a much more elaborate "training" system when the game gets closer to release.


----------



## ShaneS429

I just noticed they fixed the stat tracking for your wins/losses for each hero.

Was pleasantly surprised to see my Windrunner is sitting at 12 wins to 5 losses


----------



## Lhino

Thanks, then I should be fine with the recommended items, luckily I am not too much of a noob lol.

Edit: Or at least I hope not lol.


----------



## rogueblade

Played about 10 games in the beta, don't know what I was excited for, back to LoL


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Played about 10 games in the beta, don't know what I was excited for, back to LoL


Care to explain?


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Played about 10 games in the beta, don't know what I was excited for, back to LoL
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain?
Click to expand...

Yes please. After playing Dota 2, I just cannot play LoL unless I have 4 friends on skype and we are getting on to just mess around.


----------



## consume

Yeah seriously. I already have over *100* hours of Dota 2 played lol. I can't stop playing/spectating games. It's literally an addiction right now. I haven't touched LoL since I got into the beta 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> Yeah seriously. I already have over *100* hours of Dota 2 played lol. I can't stop playing/spectating games. It's literally an addiction right now. I haven't touched LoL since I got into the beta 2 weeks ago.


same here man. and its going to get worse once all the heroes are out.







i cannot wait for ogre magi to come out. one of my fave support heroes.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> same here man. and its going to get worse once all the heroes are out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot wait for ogre magi to come out. one of my fave support heroes.


Oh man mine too! Looking forward to Ogre too







Dota 2 is really awesome. Took me 2-3 games to get into but now I can't stop, just like with Dota 1 once


----------



## Lhino

Man, Valve must get a move on with these beta invites lol, the game sounds awesome.


----------



## dezahp

Finally got a invite from one of my friends! Can't play yet though because I've been really slacking and have exams.


----------



## theturbofd

Never played Dota before but I love LOL I really hope I get an invite for this


----------



## Nano5656

Just waiting and praying here


----------



## Zulli85

You'll make it in sooner or later guys, they've expanded the beta quite a bit! When I first got in there were like 300 people on at any given time, now its like almost 20 thousand.


----------



## StormX2

so i get home with my Beta Invite from OCN Member eXe.Lilith , installed the game, and cant actually play it?

The main screen of the game just does not seem to let me actually do anything except for mess with game settings

The Play button does nothing


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> so i get home with my Beta Invite from OCN Member eXe.Lilith , installed the game, and cant actually play it?
> 
> The main screen of the game just does not seem to let me actually do anything except for mess with game settings
> 
> The Play button does nothing


cuz the steam connection is going in n out today :/


----------



## evilferret

Guess I'm joining the bandwagon a bit too late.

Edit: Blah guess it was steam being finicky. Here's to hoping we get beta keys.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> so i get home with my Beta Invite from OCN Member eXe.Lilith , installed the game, and cant actually play it?
> The main screen of the game just does not seem to let me actually do anything except for mess with game settings
> The Play button does nothing


That happens once in a while. Either Steam or Dota 2 is/was updating, normally doesn't take too long to go back to normal.


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> so i get home with my Beta Invite from OCN Member eXe.Lilith , installed the game, and cant actually play it?
> The main screen of the game just does not seem to let me actually do anything except for mess with game settings
> The Play button does nothing


Did you select a region to play on?


----------



## Vhox

The Steam server(s) were quite jumpy. Had the same issue, they were just down repeatedly.


----------



## StormX2

yes it appears to work eventually, actually i would click something, walk away come back and at some point it would actually work

but I didn't have time to play - friends were over


----------



## Lhino

Do they send out keys depending on what country you are in? If so then I understand why it is taking so long lol.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Do they send out keys depending on what country you are in? If so then I understand why it is taking so long lol.


they prolly have to even it out so all the matchmaking regions(US, Europe and Asia) have an even number of players.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Do they send out keys depending on what country you are in? If so then I understand why it is taking so long lol.


Not that I am aware of but who knows. My guess is that they are just randomly giving away keys at this point. They must already have tens of thousands of different system configs playing Dota 2 so I doubt they are giving them away based on that. I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## Spade616

hey zulli, did you get into the diablo 3 beta? i just got in today. woot! my luck recently has been incredible lol.









btw here is a funny play that i did earlier while playing witch doc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKJCEhS3-M&feature=g-upl

i hate how you cant rewind the replay video btw. makes it 10x harder to time when you should record. ugh


----------



## dezahp

I'm so glad I don't have to play HoN anymore with their ******ed s2 heroes. Played a few games today and completely wrecked games playing solo bot Spectre with a friend jungling with Dark Seer.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> hey zulli, did you get into the diablo 3 beta? i just got in today. woot! my luck recently has been incredible lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw here is a funny play that i did earlier while playing witch doc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKJCEhS3-M&feature=g-upl
> i hate how you cant rewind the replay video btw. makes is 10x harder to time when you should record. ugh


No not yet but I would like to check it out, a friend of mine just got in today I think.

Nice vid btw, you'll be able to do stuff like that more often the better you get at the game. And yeah the not being able to rewind the replay is annoying, its the same way in Warcraft III. I hope and assume they will change that eventually.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> No not yet but I would like to check it out, a friend of mine just got in today I think.
> Nice vid btw, you'll be able to do stuff like that more often the better you get at the game. And yeah the not being able to rewind the replay is annoying, its the same way in Warcraft III. I hope and assume they will change that eventually.


thats the main reason why i always play support, cuz you can do alot of crazy tricky stuff with your spells. carries are boring imo, you just farm and auto attack.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> thats the main reason why i always play support, cuz you can do alot of crazy tricky stuff with your spells. carries are boring imo, you just farm and auto attack.


That is at the least an exaggerated statement.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That is at the least an exaggerated statement.


of course it is lol but carries are seriously easy to play that its boring imo.


----------



## consume

Is there another hero coming out today? I heard that Ursa will be in todays patch.

Right after i post it they update the blog with death prophet lol

Also, "If a player fails to connect and load, we now kick all the players back to matchmaking so we don't end up 4v5." praise the lord! I love the game but this was a huge annoyance.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> of course it is lol but carries are seriously easy to play that its boring imo.


Disagree, a lot of carries are fun IMO.

Death Prophet!
Quote:


> Powerful necromancy was required to bring our latest hero, Krobelus the Death Prophet, back from the grave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among the usual fixes and changes found in today's update, you will also find Radiant's new Ancient destruction and a new loading process - if a player fails to load into the game all other players return to matchmaking with higher priority.
> 
> In community news, some great matches have been coming out of the Dota2 Star Championship tournament. You can find all the coverage you will ever need at joinDota and Gosugamer.net.
> 
> Finally, you can find today's change log here.


http://blog.dota2.com/

Edit - There seems to be a bug in which the game crashes to the desktop every time the game loads a matchmaking or observer match. It doesn't happen to everyone but it seems fairly widespread, myself included. Can't play Krob yet.


----------



## Spade616

YESSS death prophet is out!!!!







cmon valve gimme ogre magi


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Disagree, a lot of carries are fun IMO.


i partly agree with that, there are simple carries, and there are fun carries, like obsidian destroyer and storm spirit.


----------



## ShaneS429

Got to play the new hero in a bot game to just learn them as they come out.

I'm confused on what her role is. Just looking through her skills, her Q was great for me pushing waves and harrassing enemies. That AOE silence was awesome to just whoop in team fights. But then when I first tried her ultimate, it seems like it does very little damage, and then you only get the lifesteal back after 30 seconds. Most the times I was dead before that ever happened.

It also says it works on structures which makes me think she is a pusher/support more than anything. Correct?


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Got to play the new hero in a bot game to just learn them as they come out.
> I'm confused on what her role is. Just looking through her skills, her Q was great for me pushing waves and harrassing enemies. That AOE silence was awesome to just whoop in team fights. But then when I first tried her ultimate, it seems like it does very little damage, and then you only get the lifesteal back after 30 seconds. Most the times I was dead before that ever happened.
> It also says it works on structures which makes me think she is a pusher/support more than anything. Correct?


She is used primarily as a pusher/tank as well as a high damage dealing hero. Once she is well farmed, It can be very difficult killing her. In team fights, her ult can do crazy damage if she isn't focused right away. Also, her carrion swarm skill has a crazy low CD after witchcraft is leveled up. And with that being said, that is where her tank role comes in. Tank her up, and it forces the opposing team to be very careful on choosing their fights. She highly excels in early-mid game, but is still useful in the late game.


----------



## OldMold

Oops double post.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Got to play the new hero in a bot game to just learn them as they come out.
> I'm confused on what her role is. Just looking through her skills, her Q was great for me pushing waves and harrassing enemies. That AOE silence was awesome to just whoop in team fights. But then when I first tried her ultimate, it seems like it does very little damage, and then you only get the lifesteal back after 30 seconds. Most the times I was dead before that ever happened.
> It also says it works on structures which makes me think she is a pusher/support more than anything. Correct?


She is pretty much a tank/push hero. Her ulti seems weak but it does a crap load of damage, whatever unit/building you right click is what the ultimate will attack. You'll see the spirits focus that unit/building. Items like Vanguard, Hood, strength Treads, sheep stick and even a Linkens or a Heart aren't unusual on Krob. The idea is for her to be in the fight as long as possible while absorbing damage and spamming Swarm. She is effective in all stages in the game but she is really fragile early on. If you can get Treads and Vanguard quickly then you should be in good shape for the rest of the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> She is used primarily as a pusher/tank as well as a high damage dealing hero. Once she is well farmed, It can be very difficult killing her. In team fights, her ult can do crazy damage if she isn't focused right away. Also, her carrion swarm skill has a crazy low CD after witchcraft is leveled up. And with that being said, that is where her tank role comes in. Tank her up, and it forces the opposing team to be very careful on choosing their fights. She highly excels in early-mid game, but is still useful in the late game.


Agree with all of that.


----------



## bfeng91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> of course it is lol but carries are seriously easy to play that its boring imo.


Ehh, I disagree. Yes, once you're farmed all you do is autoattack and get an ultra kill, but it's hard to get there. Carries need to cs all game without getting ganked and also go on ganks. Sure, maybe there aren't as many spells or whatnot to use, but they're supposed to be the high-dps damage dealers. Bad carries can throw the game =\

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> She is used primarily as a pusher/tank as well as a high damage dealing hero. Once she is well farmed, It can be very difficult killing her. In team fights, her ult can do crazy damage if she isn't focused right away. Also, her carrion swarm skill has a crazy low CD after witchcraft is leveled up. And with that being said, that is where her tank role comes in. Tank her up, and it forces the opposing team to be very careful on choosing their fights. She highly excels in early-mid game, but is still useful in the late game.


I don't really care too much about swarm, as later it's not as punishing anymore. Silence and ult is where I think Krob excels most. Nice big aoe silence with ult is pretty painful.


----------



## TheOddOne

I'm down to play some Dota 2 tomorrow morning







anyone interested ? add me: thesuffererandthewitness (the one with the fish)
I used to play a lot of Krob, but after the nerf, I don't think she's that great anymore, but if you know how to time her silence well (against nuke champs like zeus/puck/etc) you can turn the tide of a team fight, her pushing power is great, I guess rushing bloodstone if your team is doing well never hurt, 3k hp dive tower


----------



## For_the_moves

Damit! Where is my beta key!


----------



## consume

I <3 -*** mode




MASTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## dezahp

I absolutely love wrecking people who instapick AM.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> I <3 -*** mode
> 
> 
> 
> MASTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Seems like people are discovering *** mode for the first time even though its been in DotA 1 for years.


----------



## TheOddOne

*** mode on Zeus is OP =P


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> *** mode on Zeus is OP =P


Yeah you can just sit at the fountain spamming your ulti haha.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> I <3 -*** mode
> 
> 
> 
> MASTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


That is soo epic! Makes me want dota 2 that much more.

Waiting for a beta key is exhausting.









Edit: Just received a beta key! Soo excited haha.


----------



## TheOddOne

So far I'm 3-0 with PotM







couldn't be happier since she's my favorite since Dota (500+ games or so)
But Pudge ruined my night


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> So far I'm 3-0 with PotM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't be happier since she's my favorite since Dota (500+ games or so)
> But Pudge ruined my night


Is he as scary as he is in HON? I always hated playing against him. A good Pudge can wreck you team easy if there's no teamwork, wards and missing calls.


----------



## adizz

If anybody's got a spare key please give me one, I've been all over the internet looking for keys and begging for one.


----------



## OldMold

Hey Zulli, I think you should put something about begging for keys on the first post. I know you mentioned something about it earlier but it is just lost among the pages now. I think this thread has been an awesome way to meet others who play a game I/we enjoy playing. It would be even better if people stop begging for keys though!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Is he as scary as he is in HON? I always hated playing against him. A good Pudge can wreck you team easy if there's no teamwork, wards and missing calls.


If you know what you're doing you would look like this:


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> If you know what you're doing you would look like this:


0/9 WR makes me sad


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> If anybody's got a spare key please give me one, I've been all over the internet looking for keys and begging for one.


This isn't the place to beg for a beta key.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Hey Zulli, I think you should put something about begging for keys on the first post. I know you mentioned something about it earlier but it is just lost among the pages now. I think this thread has been an awesome way to meet others who play a game I/we enjoy playing. It would be even better if people stop begging for keys though!


Yeah you're right, I'll do that now.


----------



## NoTiCe

Does anyone else get somewhat of a blank screen when they launch dota 2?
Similar to this pic - http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4783/unledbon.png


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Does anyone else get somewhat of a blank screen when they launch dota 2?
> Similar to this pic - http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4783/unledbon.png


That happens once in a while when the server is down or your game can't connect. It usually fixes itself within 20 or 30 minutes, I would just restart the game every 10 minutes or so to see if the server is back up. Here is a thread to see if other people are having the same problem.

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=6703&highlight=doors+closed


----------



## dezahp

When that happens, it means Dota 2 is down for maintenance or whatever reason.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That happens once in a while when the server is down or your game can't connect. It usually fixes itself within 20 or 30 minutes, I would just restart the game every 10 minutes or so to see if the server is back up. Here is a thread to see if other people are having the same problem.
> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=6703&highlight=doors+closed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> When that happens, it means Dota 2 is down for maintenance or whatever reason.


Okay, good to know thanks guys







.

btw, I was having issues with the Valve video stuttering and shutting down dota 2 for me so I entered "-novid" in the launch options and that fixed it, plus it loads up even faster.

add me if you're up for a game- iNunFun
I'm not so good, so hold back the laughter


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Okay, good to know thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> btw, I was having issues with the Valve video stuttering and shutting down dota 2 for me so I entered "-novid" in the launch options and that fixed it, plus it loads up even faster.
> add me if you're up for a game- iNunFun
> I'm not so good, so hold back the laughter


Oh nice, I'll definitely throw that in the launch options. Thanks for the tip. And yeah I'll be playing in a little while, like 1030ish EST. Zulli85 is my Steam if I forget to add you.


----------



## dezahp

Here are my set launch options for those of you who don't know about them.

-windowed -noborder -w 1920 -h 1080 -console -novid

You can look in the console after each game and it gives you stats of the entire game of each person which is pretty cool. ie: total damage, stuns, slows


----------



## adizz

What happens when someone leaves the game, I was told that the person would be banned. Is that true?


----------



## dezahp

You don't get banned for just leaving. I think you get some sort of leave status, I don't remember.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Here are my set launch options for those of you who don't know about them.
> -windowed -noborder -w 1920 -h 1080 -console -novid
> You can look in the console after each game and it gives you stats of the entire game of each person which is pretty cool. ie: total damage, stuns, slows


You can change all of those graphics settings in the game itself besides console and novid. Also, its not a good idea to suggest setting the resolution to 1920x1080 because not everyone has a 1080p monitor. Might make people wonder what the heck is going on if they suddenly can't load the game or what have you. Novid and console are good suggestions though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> What happens when someone leaves the game, I was told that the person would be banned. Is that true?


If you abandon the game before it is safe to leave then you get put into a leaver pool with lower priority matchmaking. In other words it will take longer for you to find a game and you will also be matched with other leavers. Its a bad thing and you should try to avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> What happens when someone leaves the game, I was told that the person would be banned. Is that true?


you get sent to the low priority matchmaking pool, aka the leaver pool, and stay there for 24 hours. this happens for every 2 games that you leave, if they are within 24 hours of each other.


----------



## Zulli85

I just updated the OP a bit and I just noticed that playdota.com is giving away 120 keys a day! That is a ton of keys.

Anyone have any suggestions as to how I should change the OP? I'm thinking about making a list of OCN members that have Dota 2 along with their Steam accounts. What are your thoughts and/or suggestions? I want the OP to look nice and snazy but I'm not sure what I should do. Thanks!

Edit - Also just noticed that Spade put this thread in his sig, thanks!


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Edit - Also just noticed that Spade put this thread in his sig, thanks!


yeah i noticed there are some people who already have beta keys on ocn, but are not aware of the existence of this thread. gotta spread the word lol


----------



## ShaneS429

We need to organize times to play together.

I have no real desire to play solo


----------



## TheOddOne

Spade why u no online we gotta pwn moar people








4-0 with PotM now







just went 10-0 with Sven bottom
@Shane: wat's ur steam account ? I'm interested to play with OCNers


----------



## rxsocal

Any fellow OCNer have an extra key they aren't using who is willing to share? I hate it when people beg but I guess it doesn't hurt to ask. I am a very experienced player... willing to commit time and training. Thanks!


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> We need to organize times to play together.
> I have no real desire to play solo


yeah im growing tired of playing with strangers too. played with 3 ocn'ers 2 days ago and it was pretty good, until the last game where we decided to let a non-ocn'er, whos skills we were obviously unaware of, take the middle lane. the dude totally sucked. he wasnt roaming, etc. its a great feeling playing with forum mates, since they dont rage on every minor detail.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> yeah im growing tired of playing with strangers too. played with 3 ocn'ers 2 days ago and it was pretty good, until the last game where we decided to let a non-ocn'er, whos skills we were obviously unaware of, take the middle lane. the dude totally sucked. he wasnt roaming, etc. its a great feeling playing with forum mates, since they dont rage on every minor detail.


I know who you're talking about LOL
7-0 with PotM now, thanks to aggressive Spade and random shackle shot from Shane


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> yeah im growing tired of playing with strangers too. played with 3 ocn'ers 2 days ago and it was pretty good, until the last game where we decided to let a non-ocn'er, whos skills we were obviously unaware of, take the middle lane. the dude totally sucked. he wasnt roaming, etc. its a great feeling playing with forum mates, since they dont rage on every minor detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know who you're talking about LOL
> 7-0 with PotM now, thanks to aggressive Spade and random shackle shot from Shane
Click to expand...

yeah haha we had some sick games today man.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I know who you're talking about LOL
> 7-0 with PotM now, thanks to aggressive Spade and random shackle shot from Shane


What you saw as a random shackle, I saw as a perfect shackle to mini stun so your arrow could hit









Also really wish I had set up my livestream last night. Was debating on doing it or not before we started. Wish I had now


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> What you saw as a random shackle, I saw as a perfect shackle to mini stun so your arrow could hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also really wish I had set up my livestream last night. Was debating on doing it or not before we started. Wish I had now


Ya you should record the games, since there is no replay yet as far as i know =P


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Ya you should record the games, since there is no replay yet as far as i know =P


Thought there is. A few weeks back I was able to type in my name in a filter to search for games, and a few of them had the "download replay" option. But yeah, I think I'll start livestreaming whenever I play.


----------



## sotorious

When will this game be open







i want to play so bad....


----------



## dezahp

Gonna play a few games before I start studying if anyone wants to join.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Also really wish I had set up my livestream last night. Was debating on doing it or not before we started. Wish I had now


Do it!


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone online ?


----------



## Jim888

anyone else having microstutter? I'm playing on a friends computer who just got a 6850 had no problems before on a 4770 messed with the settings but cant seem to get rid of it (yes updated drives)

any Ideas?


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> anyone else having microstutter? I'm playing on a friends computer who just got a 6850 had no problems before on a 4770 messed with the settings but cant seem to get rid of it (yes updated drives)
> any Ideas?


i get that when i turn vsync off. it runs perfectly with vsync on.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> i get that when i turn vsync off. it runs perfectly with vsync on.


I'll try again but I have tried it both ways


----------



## ShaneS429

I'm going to eat and then hope on Dota if anyone wants to play.

I'll set up my livestream as well if anyone wants to take a peek.


----------



## Nano5656

Finnaly got into beta







my steam name is LnaLno, add me if you want to play


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> Finnaly got into beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my steam name is LnaLno, add me if you want to play


I dont suppose you have any of the 2 keys they gave you that you'd be willing to give do ya? I'm really tired of only being able to play on my friends account


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> Finnaly got into beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my steam name is LnaLno, add me if you want to play


Good thing you didnt waste money buying my extra one









Make sure spade or Zulli invites you to the OCN steam group.


----------



## TheOddOne

Yay I'm 8-0 with PotM







just went 20/1
I'm playing with Spade, if anyone interested hit him up.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Yay I'm 8-0 with PotM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just went 20/1
> I'm playing with Spade, if anyone interested hit him up.


WAIIIIT! I'm almost done eating and jumping on!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> WAIIIIT! I'm almost done eating and jumping on!


We're taking a small break so no hustle


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Ya you should record the games, since there is no replay yet as far as i know =P


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Thought there is. A few weeks back I was able to type in my name in a filter to search for games, and a few of them had the "download replay" option. But yeah, I think I'll start livestreaming whenever I play.


Yes there are indeed, thats how I recorded the video I posted a few pages back in this thread. Go to the watch tab, click recent games, and then filter. It took a little playing around with before I could find the game that I wanted but I eventually got it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> anyone else having microstutter? I'm playing on a friends computer who just got a 6850 had no problems before on a 4770 messed with the settings but cant seem to get rid of it (yes updated drives)
> any Ideas?


How frequent is it? I get an occasional stutter that happens a few times a game but thats about it, not really bothersome. Try turning of SLI/Crossfire if you have more than 1 card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> Finnaly got into beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my steam name is LnaLno, add me if you want to play


Added and invited to the OCN group!


----------



## dezahp

I don't understand why there's no swap hero option....and no split apart items unless I just don't know how to do it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I don't understand why there's no swap hero option....and no split apart items unless I just don't know how to do it.


Both features just haven't been added yet. It is still beta, ya know.


----------



## TheOddOne

Zulli when are you free so I can join you







?
We had an awesome game, 80 minutes long, over 120 kills, huge comeback from being down 10 kills =P gj guyzz


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Both features just haven't been added yet. It is still beta, ya know.


Lol yea I know but I don't know...they're both just such simple features that should be in the game -_-


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Zulli when are you free so I can join you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> We had an awesome game, *80 minutes long,* over 120 kills, huge comeback from being down 10 kills =P gj guyzz


jesus christ how'd that happen rofll


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Zulli when are you free so I can join you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> We had an awesome game, 80 minutes long, over 120 kills, huge comeback from being down 10 kills =P gj guyzz


I was playing the Diablo III beta when you guys were in that game and I think most of you were logged off when I got on. I'd message you but I dunno who is who, seems like everyone's SteamID is different than their OCN account besides mine haha. I should be on tomorrow night for some games.









Anyone feeling like compiling a list of Steam ID and OCN accounts? I would but like I said I dunno who is who.


----------



## TheOddOne

I re-played Diablo 3 and was watching Shane playing Saints Row lol







do you think we need to make a spreadsheet for steam id and ocn accounts ?
my steam id: EriN<3PotM


----------



## b0ng0

Is there any easy way to join a game with a friend? I was wanting to do a match-making game with my friend just with randoms but the only way I can see to do this is create a private game.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0ng0*
> 
> Is there any easy way to join a game with a friend? I was wanting to do a match-making game with my friend just with randoms but the only way I can see to do this is create a private game.


It's easy although not obvious at start. What you need to do is invite your friend(s) to a party and then simply click "Find match". All of you are going to get a queue together and join the same team when the game is found.


----------



## dezahp

Finally got my first annihilation or god like or whatever you want to call it. Already had a bunch of times where I could have gotten them but there's always someone that is going to ks that one kill lol. Uploading it on youtube just for the hell of it.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Zulli when are you free so I can join you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> We had an awesome game, 80 minutes long, over 120 kills, huge comeback from being down 10 kills =P gj guyzz


when our mid and top went down, you and shane were like, "well thats gg" but me and spec were like "not yet". and we proceeded to tear them apart come 60 minutes haha. filipino fighting spirit right there brah







btw, werent we down like 12 or 14 kills at the most? then when it ended we led them by over 5 kills i think


----------



## Coma

Gah! When will I get an invite? Curse you, Valve!

Oh, and funny thing - the new HoN creeps really look like DotA creeps style-wise. The animations and lighting effects are very similar (they're full of Bloom and are blurry).


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> when our mid and top went down, you and shane were like, "well thats gg" but me and spec were like "not yet". and we proceeded to tear them apart come 60 minutes haha. filipino fighting spirit right there brah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, werent we down like 12 or 14 kills at the most? then when it ended we led them by over 5 kills i think


I think I'll download the replay and upload the thing to youtube and just have it play under directed camera mode.

That game was so amazing. I don't wanna lose it.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I think I'll download the replay and upload the thing to youtube and just have it play under directed camera mode.
> That game was so amazing. I don't wanna lose it.


i downloaded the replay too lol. those kinds of games dont happen too often.







i didnt play any more after our last game even when my buddies were inviting me cuz i had this lingering sense of satisfaction


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> jesus christ how'd that happen rofll


Well we got Spectre and I wanna keep my PotM winning streak alive, so we all decided to play "TURTLE R US" and just stood in base and defended their pushes







we had our top and mid raxes down but we didn't give up that easily, won a couple of teamfights and pushed straight mid









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> i downloaded the replay too lol. those kinds of games dont happen too often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt play any more after our last game even when my buddies were inviting me cuz i had this lingering sense of satisfaction


Even our loss afterward has a "sense of satisfaction" =P


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I re-played Diablo 3 and was watching Shane playing Saints Row lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think we need to make a spreadsheet for steam id and ocn accounts ?
> my steam id: EriN<3PotM


A spreadsheet probably isn't necessary, just a regular list of OCN accounts and Steam IDs would do. I want to add it to the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0ng0*
> 
> Is there any easy way to join a game with a friend? I was wanting to do a match-making game with my friend just with randoms but the only way I can see to do this is create a private game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> It's easy although not obvious at start. What you need to do is invite your friend(s) to a party and then simply click "Find match". All of you are going to get a queue together and join the same team when the game is found.


This. To invite your friend to a party just click his name (I forget if it is left or right click) in your friends list and hit invite to party.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> when our mid and top went down, you and shane were like, "well thats gg" but me and spec were like "not yet". and we proceeded to tear them apart come 60 minutes haha. filipino fighting spirit right there brah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, werent we down like 12 or 14 kills at the most? then when it ended we led them by over 5 kills i think


Team score isn't as important as you might think it is. I've won games where were down like 15 kills in the final teamscore. Its all about the hero lineups.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Gah! When will I get an invite? Curse you, Valve!
> Oh, and funny thing - the new HoN creeps really look like DotA creeps style-wise. The animations and lighting effects are very similar (they're full of Bloom and are blurry).


Not surprised. HoN has been ripping stuff from Dota since its creation.


----------



## dezahp

Nothing really too amazing and could have a few of these already but here's my first rampage.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Well we got Spectre and I wanna keep my PotM winning streak alive, so we all decided to play "TURTLE R US" and just stood in base and defended their pushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had our top and mid raxes down but we didn't give up that easily, won a couple of teamfights and pushed straight mid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even our loss afterward has a "sense of satisfaction" =P


we had no choice but to turtle anyway, since our top and mid was down. good thing they kept forcing for the bottom push tho, since it bought us a bit of time for me to grab a reaver and for spec to get fatter. imo, they couldve easily ended the game pushing mid or top along with their buffed top and mid lane creeps.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Nothing really too amazing and could have a few of these already but here's my first rampage.


Behold the power of Spectre, the hardest carry in the game.

Edit - I'm on right now and will prolly be gaming for a few hours! Message/invite me to a party!


----------



## dezahp

I can play one before I leave if you want to play with me. I usually go random though.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I can play one before I leave if you want to play with me. I usually go random though.


Not sure what your SteamID is, I'm in a game right now but message me if you want to play sometime.


----------



## TheOddOne

Just won a game with Zulli, Dazzle's heals + Naix's lifesteal LOL


----------



## dezahp

I can set up a channel in my vent if you guys want to use it. Just let me know if it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Zulli85

I also have a vent with like 25 slots if you guys want to use it sometime, good idea. Feel free to logon. roof.clanvent.com 5268

15-0 Tiny, no joke 8 tower kills. Had Blink and AC at like 18 minutes. I think I broke the scoreboard because it doesn't say what the gold/min was haha.


----------



## TheOddOne

Yeh our OCN team has won 3 and lost only 1 game







USA USA USA


----------



## dezahp

Omg playing with pubs is so infuriating and stressful. I either carry the team completely really hard or we just get plowed and gets pretty frustrating when I know the other team isn't good and I can plow them.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Yeh our OCN team has won 3 and lost only 1 game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA USA USA


you mean usa/canada/philippines. aka the trifecta nation combination. it even rhymes







lol


----------



## HarrisLam

so for those of you that have played the beta, how different is it from the original?

i know the heros are mostly the same for now but what about the items?

given I quited the game during 08-09 so I'm not sure how much I know about the current game.

I can't play starcraft well cuz I suck at micro, I finished my dragon age series, been playing witcher but im getting nowhere with it, played mass effect for a bit but it didn't quite interest me.

man, I kinda wanna go back to dota already.


----------



## xpod

UI and mechanics feel less scrubby, that's for sure considering the WC3 engine is like what... 6years+ old? I barely touched DoTa so I can't comment on this entirely because I mainly got into the moba genre through HoN mostly. From playing with my other friends who played dota back in 08-09, they told me that it was just a 'upgraded' version of dota, nothing more, nothing less, except the fact that they added an in-game matchmaking which you didn't have on Garena/B.net. There's still a lot of room for improvement. In terms of skill-level, it is debatable, I've been placed into games where it's inhabited by LoL players who don't know dota mechanics to people who have basic game sense.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so for those of you that have played the beta, how different is it from the original?
> i know the heros are mostly the same for now but what about the items?
> given I quited the game during 08-09 so I'm not sure how much I know about the current game.
> I can't play starcraft well cuz I suck at micro, I finished my dragon age series, been playing witcher but im getting nowhere with it, played mass effect for a bit but it didn't quite interest me.
> man, I kinda wanna go back to dota already.


the gameplay feels exactly the same as dota 1. pretty much like playing dota 1 with better graphics and a more efficient item system.


----------



## dezahp

Sigh I feel like I'm getting trolled in my games by LoL players...they're definitely not helping out my opinion of LoL players at all. So far it's always a riki who is just trash or a support hero that tries to attempt to go carry, nukes entire creep waves, and gets no chick or wards. ;/


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so for those of you that have played the beta, how different is it from the original?
> i know the heros are mostly the same for now but what about the items?
> given I quited the game during 08-09 so I'm not sure how much I know about the current game.


The game still needs room for improvement (since it's beta) but personally I don't feel last hitting is the same as dota 1, or it is just me getting use to last hitting in LoL and not focus on denying.
The items system really help you, it's more of a "newbie-friendly" since the recommend items are pretty much useful and viable (DPS QoP oh yeah) but you actually need time to get a hang of it if you haven't play for so long.

@dezahp: I'm the only person who plays LoL in our 5s premade







and I'm doing decent hehe


----------



## sbuck333

I'm definitely loving the dota 2 beta right now. It feels a lot like dota 1, and is a big step up coming from HoN. No offense, it wasn't even necessarily that the game is bad, but my friends and I had million problems with the client/engine and the player community. Dota 2 looks and feels better than any similar style game I have played. Right now the game is already pretty balanced, but I wish they would add more agi/strength. It is mainly int heroes right now, lol.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> the gameplay feels exactly the same as dota 1. pretty much like playing dota 1 with better graphics and a more efficient item system.


speaking of graphics....Im not even sure if it can be called "better"..... I mean, it simply looks to be a different style, and this "different style" looks A LOT like LoL......


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> speaking of graphics....Im not even sure if it can be called "better"..... I mean, it simply looks to be a different style, and this "different style" looks A LOT like LoL......


well DotA 2 has a different engine than DotA (wc3 engine) so it looks "shinier, brighter" that's why it looks like LoL







if you compare HoN and DotA you will see they look the same (dark theme) just my opinion though =D
I don't know if I'm playing tonight guys, my exam is at 8 tomorrow







damn it I wanna get 20 wins.

ps: @sbuck333: the reason there are so many int champs is because the game was created for the tournament, and the pros don't play a lot of agi carries (AM/Weaver/Drow mostly) they like to use nukers+stunners in their line-up (4 ints 1 agi if possible too)


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> @dezahp: I'm the only person who plays LoL in our 5s premade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm doing decent hehe


Revise your statement! I've never played played Dota 1 and played HoN for about 2 days. LoL player since beta and I think/hope I do okay.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Revise your statement! I've never played played Dota 1 and played HoN for about 2 days. LoL player since beta and I think/hope I do okay.


I forgot about you lol







sorry


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so for those of you that have played the beta, how different is it from the original?
> i know the heros are mostly the same for now but what about the items?
> given I quited the game during 08-09 so I'm not sure how much I know about the current game.
> I can't play starcraft well cuz I suck at micro, I finished my dragon age series, been playing witcher but im getting nowhere with it, played mass effect for a bit but it didn't quite interest me.
> man, I kinda wanna go back to dota already.


The gameplay is exactly like Dota 1. All the heroes, abilities, items, and terrain are exactly the same. There is just a bunch of new features on top of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> The game still needs room for improvement (since it's beta) but personally I don't feel last hitting is the same as dota 1, or it is just me getting use to last hitting in LoL and not focus on denying.
> The items system really help you, it's more of a "newbie-friendly" since the recommend items are pretty much useful and viable (DPS QoP oh yeah) but you actually need time to get a hang of it if you haven't play for so long.
> @dezahp: I'm the only person who plays LoL in our 5s premade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm doing decent hehe


Last hitting definitely took some getting used to but I'm very comfortable with it now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> speaking of graphics....Im not even sure if it can be called "better"..... I mean, it simply looks to be a different style, and this "different style" looks A LOT like LoL......


..Graphics are drastically improved from Warcraft III. Drastically. I can say as I played Dota 1 for like 5 or 6 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> well DotA 2 has a different engine than DotA (wc3 engine) so it looks "shinier, brighter" that's why it looks like LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you compare HoN and DotA you will see they look the same (dark theme) just my opinion though =D
> I don't know if I'm playing tonight guys, my exam is at 8 tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn it I wanna get 20 wins.
> ps: @sbuck333: the reason there are so many int champs is because the game was created for the tournament, and the pros don't play a lot of agi carries (AM/Weaver/Drow mostly) they like to use nukers+stunners in their line-up (4 ints 1 agi if possible too)


Call them heroes please haha. Makes me cringe when I see people call the Dota heroes champions or w/e else.


----------



## mylilpony

I was never able to find out how to pause/resume game...where can i find it?


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> speaking of graphics....Im not even sure if it can be called "better"..... I mean, it simply looks to be a different style, and this "different style" looks A LOT like LoL......


i dunno how it cant be better. i mean, everything is more detailed, its using a far superior graphics engine compared to hon/lol/dota1, and the animations are very good.


----------



## HarrisLam

well, I like the dark theme a little more. the theme this dota 2 has looks like torchlight comparing to diablo

which is fine, but could use a little more "evil"


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I was never able to find out how to pause/resume game...where can i find it?


F9 is pause.


----------



## XSCounter

I know I might get a loads of spam now but I kinda just realized I still have a second key to give away so.. How should I go about it? I remember Shane made a draw or smth before..


----------



## Lhino

Lol if there is a draw count me in please. Spade said he will help with any giveaways on this thread I believe.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> I know I might get a loads of spam now but I kinda just realized I still have a second key to give away so.. How should I go about it? I remember Shane made a draw or smth before..


Nice man. I think you meet the requirements but I can't remember what they were. Also I think you can setup the giveaway any way that you want. If it were me I would require entrants to be an OCN member for like 3+ months, have 50 posts, and 5 rep. Dunno, maybe I would make the requirements even higher so some random doesn't win the key and disappear forever.

So that last game I randomly restarted at the worst possible time. Dunno why it happened but I did have Windows updates ready to install but they've been ready for hours and hours. Sigh, sorry about that. GGs though tonight.


----------



## HarrisLam

oh....speaking of the crashes, how does the game deal with leavers? what if you DC/crash? DCing isn't all that uncommon from DSL connections IIRC


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice man. I think you meet the requirements but I can't remember what they were. Also I think you can setup the giveaway any way that you want. If it were me I would require entrants to be an OCN member for like 3+ months, have 50 posts, and 5 rep. Dunno, maybe I would make the requirements even higher so some random doesn't win the key and disappear forever.
> So that last game I randomly restarted at the worst possible time. Dunno why it happened but I did have Windows updates ready to install but they've been ready for hours and hours. Sigh, sorry about that. GGs though tonight.


Well juggernaught bd'ed twice?

It seems groups of 4 get lumped with really bad players (1-14 pudge and that drunk skeleton king). gonna have to get full party the whole time!


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice man. I think you meet the requirements but I can't remember what they were. Also I think you can setup the giveaway any way that you want. If it were me I would require entrants to be an OCN member for like 3+ months, have 50 posts, and 5 rep. Dunno, maybe I would make the requirements even higher so some random doesn't win the key and disappear forever.
> So that last game I randomly restarted at the worst possible time. Dunno why it happened but I did have Windows updates ready to install but they've been ready for hours and hours. Sigh, sorry about that. GGs though tonight.


our teamplay is getting better though. i feel bad about the last loss cuz their AM and lich were pretty bad lol.


----------



## exzacklyright

Hon is better. There is nothing better,i repeat nothing, dota2 has over hon

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Hon is better. There is nothing better,i repeat nothing, dota2 has over hon
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Your avatar is addictive. Who's that girl?


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Hon is better. There is nothing better,i repeat nothing, dota2 has over hon
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


well that is purely your opinion and it cannot be taken as fact. i dont think you should be posting that here, since this is the dota 2 info and discussion thread, and most of us really dont care about HON. besides, game preference is a purely subjective thing. you might find HON better, while some might find dota 2 better. in the end, its a pointless debate.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Hon is better. There is nothing better,i repeat nothing, dota2 has over hon
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


What a troll. No one is even saying anything about which is better. Dota 2 is just a improved Dota with a better engine and HoN is ripped off of Dota. Thank god I can play Dota's other heroes once they finish the game and have all of the heroes because HoN can't port any more Dota heroes since a long time ago and S2 heroes are garbage.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Hon is better. There is nothing better,i repeat nothing, dota2 has over hon
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> well that is purely your opinion and it cannot be taken as fact. i dont think you should be posting that here, since this is the dota 2 info and discussion thread, and most of us really dont care about HON. besides, game preference is a purely subjective thing. you might find HON better, while some might find dota 2 better. in the end, its a pointless debate.
Click to expand...

Uh it is a fact. Give me one good reason why it's better. Graphics are worse. Balancing is worse. So are models, spell animations, the announcers, the game length, the interface. Etc... List goes on

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Hon is better. There is nothing better,i repeat nothing, dota2 has over hon
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Your avatar is addictive. Who's that girl?
Click to expand...

Lights









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Uh it is a fact. Give me one good reason why it's better. Graphics are worse. Balancing is *worse*. So are models, spell animations, the announcers, the *game length*, the interface. Etc... List goes on
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


that ALONE should be enough to certify you as a troll

GG.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice man. I think you meet the requirements but I can't remember what they were. Also I think you can setup the giveaway any way that you want. If it were me I would require entrants to be an OCN member for like 3+ months, have 50 posts, and 5 rep. Dunno, maybe I would make the requirements even higher so some random doesn't win the key and disappear forever.
> So that last game I randomly restarted at the worst possible time. Dunno why it happened but I did have Windows updates ready to install but they've been ready for hours and hours. Sigh, sorry about that. GGs though tonight.


Problem is that I am kinda busy lately and just too tired when I get home to organise anything properly. So if I could just send an invite to a person's e-mail, whoever wins the draw, would be the easy and convenient way for me







Maybe ShaneS could organize the draw just like he did with his key?

Otherwise, I will just PM a random person in the thread for a key


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Uh it is a fact. Give me one good reason why it's better. Graphics are worse. Balancing is worse. So are models, spell animations, the announcers, the game length, the interface. Etc... List goes on
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


my reasons are the opposite of yours. opinions can never be fact. plus, why would you even post that in the DOTA 2 thread? do you expect us to agree with you or something?







please stop trolling this thread.


----------



## TheOddOne

Heh, just found out today that I have an account registered back in 2009 on playdota (eligible for the draw), gonna have spare keys soon







might do 1 give away to peeps in this thread.
If you're a newb and you press "play now" in HoN, 100% you gonna get ***** on
Funny is HoN was too behind LoL in term of players base, S2 had to make to the game F2P, lulzor and it was "a bit" late
and oh oh, Remstar is a d!ck, he used to be my favorite dota player, but his altitude in that flame thread was unacceptable.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

I am getting more and more excited for DOTA 2.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh....speaking of the crashes, how does the game deal with leavers? what if you DC/crash? DCing isn't all that uncommon from DSL connections IIRC


There is a leaver pool that "leavers" will be in for 24 hours. This pool has lower priority and also matches you with other low priority players. You can also reconnect if you disc or crash. Happened to me just last night actually haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Well juggernaught bd'ed twice?
> It seems groups of 4 get lumped with really bad players (1-14 pudge and that drunk skeleton king). gonna have to get full party the whole time!


Yeah I dunno, games like that are so frustrating because you really do need decent team play to win games. Not drunken SKs that dive 5 heroes and go 0-9 or w/e he was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Hon is better. There is nothing better,i repeat nothing, dota2 has over hon
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Uh it is a fact. Give me one good reason why it's better. Graphics are worse. Balancing is worse. So are models, spell animations, the announcers, the game length, the interface. Etc... List goes on
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


LOL. Balancing is worse? HoN has been ripping content and balance changes from DotA changelogs since it first game out. I could continue ripping your post apart but I'd rather not waste my time replying to trolls.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Problem is that I am kinda busy lately and just too tired when I get home to organise anything properly. So if I could just send an invite to a person's e-mail, whoever wins the draw, would be the easy and convenient way for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe ShaneS could organize the draw just like he did with his key?
> Otherwise, I will just PM a random person in the thread for a key


I suppose I could take care of it for you as well. PM me if you want and we could figure it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> I am getting more and more excited for DOTA 2.


You still don't have it?


----------



## Erick

I wish i could play DOTA 2, i'm so sick and tired of DOTA leavers..... bleh..


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> I wish i could play DOTA 2, i'm so sick and tired of DOTA leavers..... bleh..


Play DotaCash, there are penalties for leaving and stat tracking etc.

http://www.dotacash.com/index.php?p=currentgames


----------



## TheOddOne

I like the part where Zulli and I play carries in different games


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Play DotaCash, there are penalties for leaving and stat tracking etc.
> http://www.dotacash.com/index.php?p=currentgames


how do i play there
?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> how do i play there
> ?


The DotaCash bot hosts games on both USEast and USWest, just join any one of them that are on that page. There is a button to copy the game name next to each one.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota2.com*
> My hibernation ends
> December 16, 2011 - Dota Team
> After a long slumber, Ulfsaar the Warrior joins the carnage once more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One cool new feature found in today's update is the Suggested Item Editor. With it you can now customize your item builds while you play, and they will be available wherever you go, thanks to Steam Cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can access the editor from the item shop at any time.
> 
> As always, you can find the latest change log here.


http://store.steampowered.com/news/7021/

Edit -
Quote:


> Update: We've run into some last minute issues, so our usual Thursday update has been pushed back until tomorrow. Lore wise, Ulfsaar needed an extra nap before his big day.


=\


----------



## TheOddOne

Oh no lvl 7 roshan inc.


----------



## mylilpony

sigh i went 0-5 today...need you guys!


----------



## dezahp

Oh my goodness Alchemist is such a useless hero. I randomed him so I just played him as tank support and won the game for us with crucial Pipe of Insights.


----------



## Lhino

As soon as I get a key it would rock to play a few games with you guys.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Oh my goodness Alchemist is such a useless hero. I randomed him so I just played him as tank support and won the game for us with crucial Pipe of Insights.


you just dont know how to use alche effectively. no one really does a support build on alche since hes a very fast farmer and can get a radiance really quick. hes a very good tank/semi carry hero.


----------



## consume

Ursa update is finally out


----------



## TheOddOne

Shoutout to Zulli for tanking the fountain so I could get my first Rampage in DotA 2








DOUBLE KEEL
TREEPLE KEEL
ULTRA-KEEL
REMPAGEE


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> you just dont know how to use alche effectively. no one really does a support build on alche since hes a very fast farmer and can get a radiance really quick. hes a very good tank/semi carry hero.


Hm...not really. Come on now Alchy is a terrible pick and useless compared to other heroes. Why am I going to steal farm from other heroes that can take 10x more advantage of the gold than me? I went support cause I randomed Alchy and I did what it took to win us the game which was get a Pipe for my team.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> sigh i went 0-5 today...need you guys!


0 wins 5 losses or 0 kills 5 deaths in 1 game?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Oh my goodness Alchemist is such a useless hero. I randomed him so I just played him as tank support and won the game for us with crucial Pipe of Insights.


Disagree. You probably went the wrong skill and item builds. You have to max Poison Spray. Some people like to max stun after that but I like to put 1 in stun and max Goblin's Greed. You can also go Midas, Treads and Radiance. Alch has potential to farm FAST.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Shoutout to Zulli for tanking the fountain so I could get my first Rampage in DotA 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE KEEL
> TREEPLE KEEL
> ULTRA-KEEL
> REMPAGEE


I also hooked one out of the fountain during that fight. Would have been a triple kill without me.









The new patch finally hit, I'm probably going to be playing tonight if anyone else is on.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 0 wins 5 losses or 0 kills 5 deaths in 1 game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree. You probably went the wrong skill and item builds. You have to max Poison Spray. Some people like to max stun after that but I like to put 1 in stun and max Goblin's Greed. You can also go Midas, Treads and Radiance. Alch has potential to farm FAST.
> I also hooked one out of the fountain during that fight. Would have been a triple kill without me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new patch finally hit, I'm probably going to be playing tonight if anyone else is on.


ARE YOU THE SAME ZULLI85 FROM OVERCLOCK.NET?









Also i'm having a hard time seeing how Ursa is balanced...400% attack speed increase for 6 hits...and soloing roshan at level 8..yeah..I just got stomped by this ursa harder than i've ever been in my life.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Disagree. You probably went the wrong skill and item builds. You have to max Poison Spray. Some people like to max stun after that but I like to put 1 in stun and max Goblin's Greed. You can also go Midas, Treads and Radiance. Alch has potential to farm FAST.


I'm not saying he can't farm fast and I definitely did not go a wrong item build because if I did not go bkb and pipe we would have certainly lost against their Queen and Tide which is never wrong. I gave all of the extra creep waves pushing our lanes to Sniper and NS because they're so much far off better with it. What I mean when I say useless is Alchy has far, far less potential carrying games than so many other heroes and you possibly cannot deny that. I would always rather give that extra farm to a sniper, spectre, or naix than a alchemist. I'm just saying.


----------



## consume

I stand by my Ursa is op as hell statement. I just played him for the first time, didn't even farm much and steam rolled everyone lol.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Oh my goodness Alchemist is such a useless hero. I randomed him so I just played him as tank support and won the game for us with crucial Pipe of Insights.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I'm not saying he can't farm fast and I definitely did not go a wrong item build because if I did not go bkb and pipe we would have certainly lost against their Queen and Tide which is never wrong. I gave all of the extra creep waves pushing our lanes to Sniper and NS because they're so much far off better with it. What I mean when I say useless is Alchy has far, far less potential carrying games than so many other heroes and you possibly cannot deny that. I would always rather give that extra farm to a sniper, spectre, or naix than a alchemist. I'm just saying.


still disagree. alche is a dominating hero when played properly. and i think pipe is a bad item on alche when you already have a bkb. someone else should carry a pipe. hes definitely not a useless hero as you stated in your original post. having seen people dominate with alchemist time and time again, i just cannot disagree more with your statement. there are alot of creative ways(blink dagger, shadow blade, etc) to play alche.


----------



## dezahp

Well I guess you guys have your views and I have mine lol. I'll end this discussion ;]


----------



## dezahp

Man I just played my first game with someone playing Ursa and feeding ridiculously....sighhhh


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> ARE YOU THE SAME ZULLI85 FROM OVERCLOCK.NET?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i'm having a hard time seeing how Ursa is balanced...400% attack speed increase for 6 hits...and soloing roshan at level 8..yeah..I just got stomped by this ursa harder than i've ever been in my life.


You need to throw a ward at Roshan when Ursa is around level 5 or 6 so you can see him going in. A lot of times there are wards up anyway. You really need to make sure he is ganked quite a bit early game to prevent him from completely owning later on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I'm not saying he can't farm fast and I definitely did not go a wrong item build because if I did not go bkb and pipe we would have certainly lost against their Queen and Tide which is never wrong. I gave all of the extra creep waves pushing our lanes to Sniper and NS because they're so much far off better with it. What I mean when I say useless is Alchy has far, far less potential carrying games than so many other heroes and you possibly cannot deny that. I would always rather give that extra farm to a sniper, spectre, or naix than a alchemist. I'm just saying.


He has just as much potential to carry games as most other heroes... The fact that he can generally farm faster than anyone else besides like Furion is a big deal. He is practically impossible to kill if he can farm an AC and Heart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Well I guess you guys have your views and I have mine lol. I'll end this discussion ;]


Fair enough.


----------



## dezahp

I hope they port in SB and Ogre Magi soon...I want to play them really bad


----------



## TheOddOne

Pick ursa, pick VS, pick Lion, enjoy free kills









My favorite part in the game are CM's deaths and her death scream. Must be the hero in Dota with most deaths. I just keep my screen on CM and follow her everywhere, just waiting for that Lion's Finger of Death to come off CD or watching enemy dots on minimap close in on her. And seems opposing team likes to see her die too.

I think someone should make a Youtube video - 30 mins of gruesome and horrible CM deaths in Dota.


----------



## TheOddOne

Wow double post sorry


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You still don't have it?


lol no I don't. Stuck sticking to DOTA and HON right now. :/ I've been trying to get into the beta when it first started and I still haven't gotten anything lol. Ah well, I know I'm not alone.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> lol no I don't. Stuck sticking to DOTA and HON right now. :/ I've been trying to get into the beta when it first started and I still haven't gotten anything lol. Ah well, I know I'm not alone.


I'm gonna have a beta keys sooner or later


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> lol no I don't. Stuck sticking to DOTA and HON right now. :/ I've been trying to get into the beta when it first started and I still haven't gotten anything lol. Ah well, I know I'm not alone.


I actually going to setup a giveaway thread for a beta key probably tomorrow. I'll post here to make sure everyone sees it.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I actually going to setup a giveaway thread for a beta key probably tomorrow. I'll post here to make sure everyone sees it.


Wow that sounds awesome, thanks. By the way, that DotaCinema channel I posted a while ago is getting better, they even show what the latest patches change and do a hero spotlight on the new heroes whenever a new one is released.


----------



## For_the_moves

A good reference for those coming from HON - HoN Equivalents guide


----------



## Spade616

Ill be out of the game for two weeks due to the holidays, ima miss playin with you guys.. btw zulli, my buddy is going to take my place lol. hes pretty good too, been playin for as long as i have. Hes on the ocn group and goes by the name erick or tissue. lol. cant wait till thr game is finally out so i can play ogre and luna moonfang!!


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I actually going to setup a giveaway thread for a beta key probably tomorrow. I'll post here to make sure everyone sees it.


Cool! Gonna F5 like a maniac


----------



## TheOddOne

19 wins 9 losses







now I've realized my Razor is so bad !!
gonna stick with PotM and some other agi carries


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Wow that sounds awesome, thanks. By the way, that DotaCinema channel I posted a while ago is getting better, they even show what the latest patches change and do a hero spotlight on the new heroes whenever a new one is released.


Yeah DotaCinema is definitely handy for people that are new to Dota or are coming from HoN or LoL. I don't get much use out of it because I stuck with Dota 1 for like 5ish years haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> Ill be out of the game for two weeks due to the holidays, ima miss playin with you guys.. btw zulli, my buddy is going to take my place lol. hes pretty good too, been playin for as long as i have. Hes on the ocn group and goes by the name erick or tissue. lol. cant wait till thr game is finally out so i can play ogre and luna moonfang!!


Aight sounds good, he can message me sometime if he wants.

Ahhh yes Luna, the fastest and most fragile hero in the game. She used to be imba so they decided to rape her base strength, one of weakest heroes in the game IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Cool! Gonna F5 like a maniac


Still not sure if I want to give it away only in this thread of if I should make a thread in the Freebies section, hm. I want to put it there so that it'll get more attention and hopefully bring more people to this thread. Perhaps I could make a requirement such as "provide proof that you are/used to be a Dota player"? Dunno.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 19 wins 9 losses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I've realized my Razor is so bad !!
> gonna stick with PotM and some other agi carries


Way better than my ratio. Keep in mind I've played a LOT of the games solo way before anyone had a beta key haha. Probably 90% are solo. Btw Razor is kind of like Krob in that he is more so relied upon to stay in the fight as long as possible and to tank as much damage as he can.


----------



## TheOddOne

I like your infinite heal Dazzle's stats Zulli









As you can see I only have 8 losses, but stats shown 9, don't know why


----------



## sotorious

I have a tribes closed beta if someone is willing to trade me for a Dota 2.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> I have a tribes closed beta if someone is willing to trade me for a Dota 2.


lol, you can't be serious..

Free Tribes Ascend beta keys here guys: http://www.facebook.com/tribesascend?sk=app_126443417467788


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> I have a tribes closed beta if someone is willing to trade me for a Dota 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> lol, you can't be serious..
> Free Tribes Ascend beta keys here guys: http://www.facebook.com/tribesascend?sk=app_126443417467788


Hahahahah


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> lol, you can't be serious..
> Free Tribes Ascend beta keys here guys: http://www.facebook.com/tribesascend?sk=app_126443417467788


Lmao i didnt know it was that easy to get someone gave it to me yesterday. I am trying here OK!


----------



## mylilpony

i was 23-18 after playing w/ ocn group, now 23-24 =(


----------



## For_the_moves

Man, I tired of waiting for a beta key. So tired that I'm tempted to reinstall HON.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah DotaCinema is definitely handy for people that are new to Dota or are coming from HoN or LoL. I don't get much use out of it because I stuck with Dota 1 for like 5ish years haha.
> Aight sounds good, he can message me sometime if he wants.
> Ahhh yes Luna, the fastest and most fragile hero in the game. She used to be imba so they decided to rape her base strength, one of weakest heroes in the game IMO.
> Still not sure if I want to give it away only in this thread of if I should make a thread in the Freebies section, hm. I want to put it there so that it'll get more attention and hopefully bring more people to this thread. Perhaps I could make a requirement such as "provide proof that you are/used to be a Dota player"? Dunno.
> Way better than my ratio. Keep in mind I've played a LOT of the games solo way before anyone had a beta key haha. Probably 90% are solo. Btw Razor is kind of like Krob in that he is more so relied upon to stay in the fight as long as possible and to tank as much damage as he can.


Yeah her low hp and lack of an escaping tool makes her incredibly easy to gank. farms fast tho wirhth a dominator on.. her ult is pretty painful too if she catches u while invisible haha


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Perhaps I could make a requirement such as "provide proof that you are/used to be a Dota player"? Dunno.


That would increase my odds, but it sounds like a lot of work. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## TheOddOne

No one is online to play with me







I guess I have to get my 20th win by myself then







I dun wanna try hard in a random game, it makes me rage L.O.L
Hey Zulli, you should make a mini-tournament 1v1 for the beta key, it would be fun and competitive


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> No one is online to play with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to get my 20th win by myself then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dun wanna try hard in a random game, it makes me rage L.O.L
> Hey Zulli, you should make a mini-tournament 1v1 for the beta key, it would be fun and competitive


Lol.yea same reason why ive vowed never to play with non ocne'ers ever again lol.. i just keep on getting teamed with ppl who dont cooperate..


----------



## Chris++

Fuzzy Wuzzy!!!!

Just dislike the rabbit ears hehe.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> No one is online to play with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to get my 20th win by myself then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dun wanna try hard in a random game, it makes me rage L.O.L
> Hey Zulli, you should make a mini-tournament 1v1 for the beta key, it would be fun and competitive


That would require a lot of work and also a bunch of people with Dota 1. Probably more trouble than its worth, good idea though.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> Lol.yea same reason why ive vowed never to play with non ocne'ers ever again lol.. i just keep on getting teamed with ppl who dont cooperate..


yeah...lost 2 more games today. now im 0-8 since playign w/ ocn-ers =/


----------



## TheOddOne

Every should have WC3, it's pretty ... mainstream








@mylilpony: what's ur steam acc ? can join zulli and i for tonight showdown


----------



## theturbofd

Just got in and I must say I don't know ANYTHING! coming from league to this is a huge change that im not used to lol


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Just got in and I must say I don't know ANYTHING! coming from league to this is a huge change that im not used to lol


$25 RP for lessons







lol jk


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Just got in and I must say I don't know ANYTHING! coming from league to this is a huge change that im not used to lol


That's cause Dota is a much more challenging and harder game than LoL.


----------



## dezahp

I'm so pissed at my last game. Completely wrecked the other team with zeus and went 21/3. My sniper should have been able to get really strong but he didn't have anything and was useless...Eventually lost cause their Furion kept bding towers and couldn't get him cause he would teleport to another lane or invis out cause he had lothars. I even bought a gem but we still lost cause when he was bding our top raxs while my team was pushing mid, I ported top and my team somehow got wrecked. Basically every single tower bded until all 3 barracks were destroyed...Does anyone think Furion's teleport skill should be nerfed? Was constantly teleporting and changing lanes so it took huge efforts to try and get him...

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU FURION

yea....im pretty raged right now...


----------



## TheOddOne

We won a game against AM+Furion tonight, we're the best !!


----------



## dezahp

I don't think I'm going to random anymore in games...can't rely on others to carry anymore. Record went from 22-10 to 30-27 :/


----------



## dezahp

Jesus Christ....this game is making me rage so hard askljdkl;sjlskadjlasdkjkl;asdjklsjd I really wish I could punch people through the monitor or we were at a lan so I can just release my anger on them....


----------



## Turbonerd

I am hardcore HoN player looking forward to try Dota2.
If anyone has a spare Dota 2 key i am willing to exchange it with my second HoN legacy account(legacy = all heroes)


----------



## Zulli85

Playdota.com is now giving away 180 keys a day, everyday!

Going to setup my giveaway thread sometime tonight, will post details here in this thread.


----------



## TheOddOne

Assume that the key giveaway has 5000 pages, 1 page = 10 posts, 180 keys = 180 pages, it won't be long til everyone has a key


----------



## Coma




----------



## Zulli85

Just created a freebie thread in which I am giving away a beta key courtesy of XSCounter. There are light requirements but I do believe the few people that have posted in this thread whom also do not have a beta key should be eligible. The winner will be announced Thursday night, December 22. I am thinking about delaying it until Christmas day as it would be an awesome gift for someone but we shall see. Good luck!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186659/freebie-dota-2-beta-key#post_15977898

Requirements -

100 posts
10 rep


----------



## TheOddOne

Can I attend for my cousin ?


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Just created a freebie thread in which I am giving away a beta key courtesy of XSCounter. There are light requirements but I do believe the few people that have posted in this thread whom also do not have a beta key should be eligible. The winner will be announced Thursday night, December 22. I am thinking about delaying it until Christmas day as it would be an awesome gift for someone but we shall see. Good luck!!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1186659/freebie-dota-2-beta-key#post_15977898
> Requirements -
> 100 posts
> 10 rep


No!







I need +2 rep.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> No!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need +2 rep.


You can totally get 2 rep in 4 days!


----------



## theturbofd

hey can some of you help me get used to the game ? Maybe with some custom matches?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> hey can some of you help me get used to the game ? Maybe with some custom matches?


Give me your steam account or skype.


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Give me your steam account or skype.


Wait.... this is FRANt1k from steam, we played a bunch of games together and watched League's WCG finals last week together. You're Erin on steam right?...

I remember you saying you're 2k rating in league you're not actually TheOddOne from TSM are you o_0


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Give me your steam account or skype.


steam ID is alenjon1020


----------



## TheOddOne

So basically I was playing storm with 3 Americans (yeah they know american anthem) and they blamed me for the loss when my friend and I were the only positive in the team. The CM was a chick that needs to get laid or something, she got butthurt'd whenever I told her to get a life (she kept saying "talk to a girl like that?? huh huh aggressive playstyle boy) and Earthshaker didn't get blink and kept on correcting my english (he believed your is correct and not you're *herp*) lucky the Jugg was a nice guy. After that game, I will never go solo again, they think they own the server, idk how could someone but that stupid and arrogant, I guess ignorance is bliss.


----------



## grassh0ppa

been playing dota 2 a bit, it's still got a long way to go but has potential to surpass HoN.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> been playing dota 2 a bit, it's still got a long way to go but has potential to surpass HoN.


Are you kidding me?


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> been playing dota 2 a bit, it's still got a long way to go but has potential to surpass HoN.


I'll take your account.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> Are you kidding me?


no? HoN started out as a clone, but it has evolved into a far superior product than DotA or DotA 2. I expect DotA 2 will be much more refined when it is released, but it has a long way to go before I would start playing it over HoN.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> no? HoN started out as a clone, but it has evolved into a far superior product than DotA or DotA 2. I expect DotA 2 will be much more refined when it is released, but it has a long way to go before I would start playing it over HoN.


I could rip that post apart limb from limb but I will choose to keep things civil in this thread.


----------



## dezahp

Main reason I'll be playing Dota over HoN is because of S2 heroes. S2 heroes are garbage


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I could rip that post apart limb from limb but I will choose to keep things civil in this thread.


Zulli is such a classy guy lol (k.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> no? HoN started out as a clone, but it has evolved into a far superior product than DotA or DotA 2. I expect DotA 2 will be much more refined when it is released, but it has a long way to go before I would start playing it over HoN.


Ok there buddy, keep your fanboy statement to your own, proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I could rip that post apart limb from limb but I will choose to keep things civil in this thread.


go ahead if you really think there's something wrong with it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Zulli is such a classy guy lol (k.)
> Ok there buddy, keep your fanboy statement to your own, proof or it didn't happen.


How is it a fanboy statement? And how am I supposed to prove my opinion? I've played both, put about 10 hours so far into DotA 2 and I realize that it is still a long way from a releasable product, but as of now HoN is by far the superior product, in my _opinion_, of course.


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> go ahead if you really think there's something wrong with it...
> How is it a fanboy statement? And how am I supposed to prove my opinion? I've played both, put about 10 hours so far into DotA 2 and I realize that it is still a long way from a releasable product, but as of now HoN is by far the superior product, in my _opinion_, of course.


How so? I am not bashing/trolling/anything else, I am just curious. What are the aspects that you feel Dota 2 is lacking compared to HoN or what makes HoN the superior? I am just looking for details. I love insight and to hear what others think


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> How so? I am not bashing/trolling/anything else, I am just curious. What are the aspects that you feel Dota 2 is lacking compared to HoN or what makes HoN the superior? I am just looking for details. I love insight and to hear what others think


DotA 2 is slow


----------



## Bilco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Main reason I'll be playing Dota over HoN is because of S2 heroes. S2 heroes are garbage


RAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> How so? I am not bashing/trolling/anything else, I am just curious. What are the aspects that you feel Dota 2 is lacking compared to HoN or what makes HoN the superior? I am just looking for details. I love insight and to hear what others think


1. There are more heroes. I realize there are 104 dota heroes, with about 60 yet to be ported. I have a feeling some of those heroes (ie: invoker) may not get ported at all. Invoker is a nightmare for the developers. But, all these heroes are old, and will not offer anything new over the old DotA. This is supposed to be DotA 2. HoN had several new heroes created in beta to go along with the ports.

2.Itemization is more refined, and there are more items to chose from. DotA 2 will not be adding new items for a long time... Probably not until beta is over. Unless they already have and I'm not aware? Also, I prefer the way the shops are set up in HoN compared to DotA 2.

3 Hero skins. These are just a fun part of the game that I'm not sure DotA 2 will implement or not... Hopefully... it makes the game more interesting, and aesthetically pleasing. It wouldn't be a big deal if they didn't though.

4.HoN is faster paced. The game, naturally has the potential to go on for a long time, but DotA 2 seems to plod along at a slower pace than HoN. Could just be me...

5. 3v3. I love 3v3, and it is incredibly fast paced, exciting, and dynamic. DotA 2 has nothing like this so far, but they should definitely create a 3v3 map. The 3v3 HoN map is very fun, and well thought out - much more successful than the other 2 maps they made.

Anyway, I know DotA 2 is still in beta... And with team they have at Valve I have no doubt they will do everything in their power to deliver a superior product. In fact, I suspect DotA 2 will be a much better, refined game by the time it is released. These are things I've noticed so far, and I'm sure I'll come to enjoy DotA 2 more the more I play it. I'm not bashing DotA 2 or being a HoN fanboy. I enjoy both games actually.


----------



## grassh0ppa

I also prefer the HoN UI, and the matchmaking system seems to be faster.


----------



## dezahp

I've played HoN since it was in the very early stages of beta and Dota's beta has been far, far better than HoN's beta stage in almost every aspect. And the pace of a game is however you want to play it. Some people think it's slow but they're just being complete asinines because if you pick heroes who farm then of course it is going to slow. Pick some pushing heroes and the pace of the game incredibly changes.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> 1. There are more heroes. I realize there are 104 dota heroes, with about 60 yet to be ported. I have a feeling some of those heroes (ie: invoker) may not get ported at all. Invoker is a nightmare for the developers. But, all these heroes are old, and will not offer anything new over the old DotA. This is supposed to be DotA 2. HoN had several new heroes created in beta to go along with the ports.
> 2.Itemization is more refined, and there are more items to chose from. DotA 2 will not be adding new items for a long time... Probably not until beta is over. Unless they already have and I'm not aware? Also, I prefer the way the shops are set up in HoN compared to DotA 2.
> 3 Hero skins. These are just a fun part of the game that I'm not sure DotA 2 will implement or not... Hopefully... it makes the game more interesting, and aesthetically pleasing. It wouldn't be a big deal if they didn't though.
> 4.HoN is faster paced. The game, naturally has the potential to go on for a long time, but DotA 2 seems to plod along at a slower pace than HoN. Could just be me...
> 5. 3v3. I love 3v3, and it is incredibly fast paced, exciting, and dynamic. DotA 2 has nothing like this so far, but they should definitely create a 3v3 map. The 3v3 HoN map is very fun, and well thought out - much more successful than the other 2 maps they made.
> Anyway, I know DotA 2 is still in beta... And with team they have at Valve I have no doubt they will do everything in their power to deliver a superior product. In fact, I suspect DotA 2 will be a much better, refined game by the time it is released. These are things I've noticed so far, and I'm sure I'll come to enjoy DotA 2 more the more I play it. I'm not bashing DotA 2 or being a HoN fanboy. I enjoy both games actually.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> I also prefer the HoN UI, and the matchmaking system seems to be faster.


First and foremost I must state that HoN was created in an attempt to create a standalone DotA game that is trying to be the same as Dota but different at the same time. The S2 developers want it to be so similar that they have been ripping Dota changelogs since the games creation and that will probably never change. Yet they want it to be different so they mix and match some Dota 1 heroes and abilities, while adding entirely new heroes and items at the same time. It doesn't work for me. Pick one. Either create a standalone Dota clone (which fails without IceFrog at the helm) or create an entirely unique game such as LoL.

1. Of course there are ~60 heroes that are not in the game yet and you've got absolutely no clue whether all of them will make it or not. You've also got no idea if new heroes will make it into the beta and you shouldn't assume that none will. Also, OF COURSE there will be new, original heroes in Dota 2, give them some time to get that far. The existing heroes are more important than creating entirely new ones at this point.

2. Again, new and old items is another attempt by S2 to be exactly like DotA but different at the same time. There are not any new items in Dota 2 yet (every Dota 1 item is in the game) and you have no idea when IceFrog/Valve will be adding new ones so that point is moot. Not to mention there is already a ton of stuff to choose from. I happen to like the shop system in Dota 2 a lot, I can quickly and easily find and buy what I need.

3. I read something about Valve considering this option but that was a while back and cannot be sure about it one way or the other. Something about a similar system to TF2.

4. Typical Dota 2 games last anywhere from 25-45ish minutes, but some can go over 60 minutes. In older versions of Dota it seemed as if every game was 50+ minutes but that is no longer the case.

5. Again I've hear rumors about there possibly being other maps than the standard 5v5 map.

Finally, the matchmaking system finds game very quickly especially since the beta has expanded. If it takes a while you may be in the leaver pool.

Your points are too heavily based on your opinion for them to carry any weight.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> First and foremost I must state that HoN was created in an attempt to create a standalone DotA game that is trying to be the same as Dota but different at the same time. The S2 developers want it to be so similar that they have been ripping Dota changelogs since the games creation and that will probably never change. Yet they want it to be different so they mix and match some Dota 1 heroes and abilities, while adding entirely new heroes and items at the same time. It doesn't work for me. Pick one. Either create a standalone Dota clone (which fails without IceFrog at the helm) or create an entirely unique game such as LoL.


I think it works fine. Why does it have to be an exact clone or something totally different?
Quote:


> 1. Of course there are ~60 heroes that are not in the game yet and you've got absolutely no clue whether all of them will make it or not. You've also got no idea if new heroes will make it into the beta and you shouldn't assume that none will. Also, OF COURSE there will be new, original heroes in Dota 2, give them some time to get that far. The existing heroes are more important than creating entirely new ones at this point.


I believe I already mentioned everything you've already mentioned. And you're right, I have no clue. All I know is that it's going to be hell getting invoker to work. really, I don't get your point... I've already admitted that DotA 2 is still in beta. I'm just saying that HoN had both old and new heroes during beta. You think they would want to showcase something new and exciting, something that can utilize the new engine...
Quote:


> 2. Again, new and old items is another attempt by S2 to be exactly like DotA but different at the same time. There are not any new items in Dota 2 yet (every Dota 1 item is in the game) and you have no idea when IceFrog/Valve will be adding new ones so that point is moot. Not to mention there is already a ton of stuff to choose from. I happen to like the shop system in Dota 2 a lot, I can quickly and easily find and buy what I need.


Just a difference of opinion I guess. And again, for clarification: I know DotA 2 is in beta.
Quote:


> Finally, the matchmaking system finds game very quickly especially since the beta has expanded. If it takes a while you may be in the leaver pool.
> Your points are too heavily based on your opinion for them to carry any weight.


[/QUOTE]

Just a difference of opinion I guess. And again, for clarification: I know DotA 2 is in beta. Everything you're saying is you're opinion as well...Also I've only played about 6 games and haven't left one. It's noth that im in the leaver pool. Probably just not enough palyers.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> 1. There are more heroes. I realize there are 104 dota heroes, with about 60 yet to be ported. I have a feeling some of those heroes (ie: invoker) may not get ported at all. Invoker is a nightmare for the developers. But, all these heroes are old, and will not offer anything new over the old DotA. This is supposed to be DotA 2. HoN had several new heroes created in beta to go along with the ports.


Well the thing about DotA is they don't make new heroes every patch or week, IceFrog always wanna balance the game (then came Rubik) I don't think Invoker is gonna be a nightmare for the developers, but it's gonna be a nightmare for people with old computers. DotA 2 doesn't mean you should add new heroes, it's just a different game (independent), using a different engine instead of the old-age WC3 crappy one. Think about it, adding new heroes every patch gonna change the top ban/pick in -cm mode, oens gonna be hot (Lycan, AM) and ones gonna be forgotten (Drow, Medusa)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> 2.Itemization is more refined, and there are more items to chose from. DotA 2 will not be adding new items for a long time... Probably not until beta is over. Unless they already have and I'm not aware? Also, I prefer the way the shops are set up in HoN compared to DotA 2.


DotA has a lot of items, and as I said above, balancing is always IceFrog's concern. He would have make a lot of items since DotA but Blizzard never contributed anything to his project (beside the game itself) I guess it's personal preference, but IceFrog needs to change the heroes, so it would be "ALL STARS" just like the name of the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> 3 Hero skins. These are just a fun part of the game that I'm not sure DotA 2 will implement or not... Hopefully... it makes the game more interesting, and aesthetically pleasing. It wouldn't be a big deal if they didn't though.


I like the basic models, plus they gonna change the models soon (IceFrog's survey), plus skins don't mean you're good at the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> 4.HoN is faster paced. The game, naturally has the potential to go on for a long time, but DotA 2 seems to plod along at a slower pace than HoN. Could just be me...


I have to agree with this, yes, HoN is a faster paced game, because every hero has it's own "killer combo" and ganks are more essential.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> 5. 3v3. I love 3v3, and it is incredibly fast paced, exciting, and dynamic. DotA 2 has nothing like this so far, but they should definitely create a 3v3 map. The 3v3 HoN map is very fun, and well thought out - much more successful than the other 2 maps they made.


No comment on this...3v3 map sounds really fun though.

6.73 is coming this Saturday, gonna be 2-3 new heroes, so it's gonna be 107 in total.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> I think it works fine. Why does it have to be an exact clone or something totally different?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Of course there are ~60 heroes that are not in the game yet and you've got absolutely no clue whether all of them will make it or not. You've also got no idea if new heroes will make it into the beta and you shouldn't assume that none will. Also, OF COURSE there will be new, original heroes in Dota 2, give them some time to get that far. The existing heroes are more important than creating entirely new ones at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I already mentioned everything you've already mentioned. And you're right, I have no clue. All I know is that it's going to be hell getting invoker to work. really, I don't get your point... I've already admitted that DotA 2 is still in beta. I'm just saying that HoN had both old and new heroes during beta. You think they would want to showcase something new and exciting, something that can utilize the new engine...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Again, new and old items is another attempt by S2 to be exactly like DotA but different at the same time. There are not any new items in Dota 2 yet (every Dota 1 item is in the game) and you have no idea when IceFrog/Valve will be adding new ones so that point is moot. Not to mention there is already a ton of stuff to choose from. I happen to like the shop system in Dota 2 a lot, I can quickly and easily find and buy what I need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a difference of opinion I guess. And again, for clarification: I know DotA 2 is in beta.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the matchmaking system finds game very quickly especially since the beta has expanded. If it takes a while you may be in the leaver pool.
> Your points are too heavily based on your opinion for them to carry any weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There is no substance in your reply because you simply repeated yourself over and over saying "I guess its a difference of opinion" and "I know its in beta."

I don't like how HoN is trying to be exactly like Dota yet different at the same time, its got an identity crisis if you ask me. If you want to play a Dota clone just play Dota 1 or 2. It doesn't deliver anything new that makes it worthwhile to switch.

Pretty sure nearly every hero shows off the engine, its not like they are reusing any of the animations from Dota 1.

Theres like anywhere from 15-20 thousand people online at any given time, you're probably too impatient to wait 20 seconds to find a game.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Theres like anywhere from 15-20 thousand people online at any given time, you're probably too impatient to wait 20 seconds to find a game.


Why our premade always take 3mins+ ? this is madness


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Why our premade always take 3mins+ ? this is madness


Pretty sure it was only taking that long when someone was in the leaver pool. Don't think it has taken that long lately. If so, matchmaking with parties might be to blame.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


There is no substance in your reply because you simply repeated yourself over and over saying "I guess its a difference of opinion" and "I know its in beta."
I don't like how HoN is trying to be exactly like Dota yet different at the same time, its got an identity crisis if you ask me. If you want to play a Dota clone just play Dota 1 or 2. It doesn't deliver anything new that makes it worthwhile to switch.
Pretty sure nearly every hero shows off the engine, its not like they are reusing any of the animations from Dota 1.
Theres like anywhere from 15-20 thousand people online at any given time, you're probably too impatient to wait 20 seconds to find a game.
[/quote]

Whatever it takes to get my point across.







My observations are my opinion. I stated this several times, but at the end of your post you said something along the lines of how everything I said is my opinion and thus carries no weight... Well, buddy, guess what? It wasn't supposed to be anything _but_ my opinion. If I wanted to write a formal critique comparing HoN to DotA 2 I would.

Also, on average my wait time for a game has been over 4 minutes. HoN is generally under 2, usually within 1. But thanks, once again, for taking a jab at my character. First you implied that I was a leaver now you're calling me impatient. I wonder what's next...

And for the record, I completely agree with you guys when you talk about balance being essential to IceFrog/Valve. That is one of my main complaints about HoN, and it's actually something the developers have taken note of. They have slowed down their hero production considerably. I'm just a gamer like you guys, and the bottom line is I want to invest my time in the best product, or the game that will be the most fun/competitive in my opinion.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> Whatever it takes to get my point across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My observations are my opinion. I stated this several times, but at the end of your post you said something along the lines of how everything I said is my opinion and thus carries no weight... Well, buddy, guess what? It wasn't supposed to be anything _but_ my opinion. If I wanted to write a formal critique comparing HoN to DotA 2 I would.
> Also, on average my wait time for a game has been over 4 minutes. HoN is generally under 2, usually within 1. But thanks, once again, for taking a jab at my character. First you implied that I was a leaver now you're calling me impatient. I wonder what's next...
> And for the record, I completely agree with you guys when you talk about balance being essential to IceFrog/Valve. That is one of my main complaints about HoN, and it's actually something the developers have taken note of. They have slowed down their hero production considerably. I'm just a gamer like you guys, and the bottom line is I want to invest my time in the best product, or the game that will be the most fun/competitive in my opinion.


I said your points are based too heavily on your opinion to carry any weight. What I mean is that you are lacking facts and valid points for you to sway my viewpoint. Your argument is far from concrete although I know you never said it was. I also said "you may be in the leaver pool" not "you are/probably are a leaver." Pretty big difference there. I meant no harm by that and there are a lot of people on Dota 2 that complain matchmaking takes a while and the cause is usually because they are in the leaver pool.

I also assumed you are impatient which may not have been the smartest of judgments but when I play solo it takes no time to find a game. I apologize for passing that judgement upon you.


----------



## theturbofd

Thanks erin for showing me a little bit about dota 2 yesterday. I still gotta get used to the game


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Thanks erin for showing me a little bit about dota 2 yesterday. I still gotta get used to the game


It's quite different from LoL, if you play DotA (original) you'd cry, the camera is so zoom in, and the max resolution doesn't fit today screen anymore lol


----------



## Lhino

I finally brought myself to play the first DotA yesterday. The items took me a little while to remember, but it all came back to me in the second match as I played -aremngne (yup played bots lol). It selected the Intelligence hero: The two-headed Ogre. I forgot how awesome DotA is, and it was so good to play a game that does not have things like summoner spells and other things that make the game so easy.

BTW: I went straight from my base items into Power Treads, followed by Staff of Divinity before getting myself more mana+hp. I then went for a refresher orb (pretty cool when you think about his level 6 that allows for a double cast of one of his abilites+ a instant refresh) and then ended the match. Is this a decent build or am I completely off track for DotA 2?


----------



## XSCounter

Hm, I actually never tried refresher on ogre.. Might give it a go. Will prolly end up as carry in that case


----------



## TheOddOne

The only reason I would get Refresher Orb for Orge Magi is when I buy Dagon on him, why would you spend 6k on a 6s cooldown spell ? If you're winning by a far margin, that's understandable, but ... rushing it ... hum


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Hm, I actually never tried refresher on ogre.. Might give it a go. Will prolly end up as carry in that case


?????

That has got to be one of the worst ideas I've ever heard in regards to Dota item builds haha.

Refresher costs 5,300 gold and has a 160 second cooldown. Ogre Magi's spells have cooldowns of 12 to 20 seconds. Refresher is a 100% waste 5,300 gold on Ogre.


----------



## consume

I don't think i've ever carried this hard, in ANY game



That was *4*v5


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> I don't think i've ever carried this hard, in ANY game
> 
> That was *4*v5


Nice fps and ping. Blows my sig rig away haha.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> I don't think i've ever carried this hard, in ANY game
> 
> That was *4*v5


How do you get above 60 fps ?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> How do you get above 60 fps ?


Turn VSync off.


----------



## XSCounter

How do you enable fps and ping stats in Dota 2?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> How do you enable fps and ping stats in Dota 2?


1. Go to Steam library
2. Right click Dota 2 and select properties.
3. Click on Set Launcher Options and type in: -console
4. Press OK and enter the game, to remove the console from view press the [~] key (just like any other valve games)
5. In console type in: net_graph 1


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone know how to pick different portraits?


----------



## Sriracha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Anyone know how to pick different portraits?


Go into a practice game with bots, open up the console and enter any of these following commands, then leave the match.

dota_set_avatar 1 - Crystal Maiden
dota_set_avatar 2 - Kunkka
dota_set_avatar 3 - Faceless Void
dota_set_avatar 4 - Furion
dota_set_avatar 5 - Yurnero
dota_set_avatar 6 - Bloodseeker
dota_set_avatar 7 - Lich
dota_set_avatar 8 - Axe
dota_set_avatar 9 - Pudge
dota_set_avatar 10 - Puck


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 1. Go to Steam library
> 2. Right click Dota 2 and select properties.
> 3. Click on Set Launcher Options and type in: -console
> 4. Press OK and enter the game, to remove the console from view press the [~] key (just like any other valve games)
> 5. In console type in: net_graph 1


Thanks a lot!


----------



## newpc

aw man i really wanna play this. any have invite by any chance?







, for now hon will have to do i guess


----------



## Coma

I'll never get an invite







That last giveaway thread with the 1 year on OCN requirement was my best chance, a little over 5% to win.
BACK TO HON


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> I'll never get an invite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last giveaway thread with the 1 year on OCN requirement was my best chance, a little over 5% to win.
> BACK TO HON


I'm here with ya buddy, but I'm tired of the trolls on HON. 100% premades for me or no more match making.


----------



## For_the_moves

I'm going back to HON today after 3 mths or so. I hope I can at least have a few good matches but I hear that it has gone down hill since going FTP. Should I even bother?


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I'm going back to HON today after 3 mths or so. I hope I can at least have a few good matches but I hear that it has gone down hill since going FTP. Should I even bother?


I don't think its gone down hill. Just don't let unauthenticated acounts play with you.


----------



## TheOddOne

It's been 5 days and playdota hasn't give me a key yet


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotaTeam*
> I come to collect
> December 21, 2011 - Dota Team
> Today's update had a contract on its head, and Gondar was happy to claim it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you can find today's change log here. Our favorite addition is the broadcasting of spectator numbers to players in a game - a great way to make Dota stress your heart even more is to let you know there's a crowd watching your every move!
> 
> Also, cookies and milk are a thing of the past. This holiday you should leave fresh chops, sweetbread and gravy near the chimney.[/url]


Ohhhhh shhhhiiiiiiiiii BH is in the game. Or at least will be soon, the update hasn't been applied yet. Change log below.

http://blog.dota2.com/2011/12/i-come-to-collect/

http://store.steampowered.com/news/7063/

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Anyone know how to pick different portraits?


Added instructions in the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sriracha*
> 
> Go into a practice game with bots, open up the console and enter any of these following commands, then leave the match.
> dota_set_avatar 1 - Crystal Maiden
> dota_set_avatar 2 - Kunkka
> dota_set_avatar 3 - Faceless Void
> dota_set_avatar 4 - Furion
> dota_set_avatar 5 - Yurnero
> dota_set_avatar 6 - Bloodseeker
> dota_set_avatar 7 - Lich
> dota_set_avatar 8 - Axe
> dota_set_avatar 9 - Pudge
> dota_set_avatar 10 - Puck


Pretty sure you can just pull up the console at any time and put in one of those entires, don't need to be in a practice game or what have you. Thanks for your help in aiding others, though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc*
> 
> aw man i really wanna play this. any have invite by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , for now hon will have to do i guess


There is a link in my sig in which I'm giving away a key! I know the chances aren't great but all you have to do is make a quick "in" post.


----------



## Coma

Sob.


----------



## Spade616

Sup guys still on vacation here. Cant wait to get back and play again. I was under the impression that all heroes will be out on the 31st but wwre gonna have to wait a while apparently.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

So i finally got my dota 2 invite today (cheers to playdota) and played my first game with shadow fiend! 13-1-11 isnt too shabby with two triples and an ultra hahaha.

For those who have played DotA, my immediate experience when switching from DotA to Dota2 was awkward and quite demeaning. To better suit your style, turn on legacy keys and probably switch the numpad keys from 4~9 to 1~6. Then go on to turn off camera acceleration.

That said, it took only 10 minutes to get the hang of dota 2. Things such as: item buying, last hitting, rune-bottling and basic character knowledge (mana bar, direction in which the hero is facing) has become much, much easier to the point where I despise the game a bit. There's even recommended items for christ's sake! (though the one's for shadow fiend were only partially correct)

All in all, DotA will always be the raw version/big brother of dota 2, but dota 2 is still incredibly fun to play with friends. If ONLY they gave out more invites...
my 2cents.


----------



## TheOddOne

I actually need 6hrs to get the hang of DotA 2, guess I took a long hiatus from DotA to play LoL (8 months)


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I actually need 6hrs to get the hang of DotA 2, guess I took a long hiatus from DotA to play LoL (8 months)


You got a key already?


----------



## jadenx2

just got a key, been playing for a few hours. i literally flat out just quit HoN to play dota 2.

dota 2 is amazing. i'm not sure what it is about it, i just freakin love it. this is coming from a HoN player of 500+ games.


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, I am proud to announce that I have finally won 4 out of the 5 games of the original DotA that I played today







. Finally recovered after my trip through LoL. At first I could barely get a kill against easy bots haha, going to keep practicing though for DotA 2.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I actually need 6hrs to get the hang of DotA 2, guess I took a long hiatus from DotA to play LoL (8 months)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a key already?
Click to expand...

I got key long time ago







got invited from my friend. Been 6 days and playdota hasn't give me any keys yet









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, I am proud to announce that I have finally won 4 out of the 5 games of the original DotA that I played today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Finally recovered after my trip through LoL. At first I could barely get a kill against easy bots haha, going to keep practicing though for DotA 2.


Yay congrats







now join the OCN LoL channel.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> Sup guys still on vacation here. Cant wait to get back and play again. I was under the impression that all heroes will be out on the 31st but wwre gonna have to wait a while apparently.


Dunno where you got that impression haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG*
> 
> So i finally got my dota 2 invite today (cheers to playdota) and played my first game with shadow fiend! 13-1-11 isnt too shabby with two triples and an ultra hahaha.
> For those who have played DotA, my immediate experience when switching from DotA to Dota2 was awkward and quite demeaning. To better suit your style, turn on legacy keys and probably switch the numpad keys from 4~9 to 1~6. Then go on to turn off camera acceleration.
> That said, it took only 10 minutes to get the hang of dota 2. Things such as: item buying, last hitting, rune-bottling and basic character knowledge (mana bar, direction in which the hero is facing) has become much, much easier to the point where I despise the game a bit. There's even recommended items for christ's sake! (though the one's for shadow fiend were only partially correct)
> All in all, DotA will always be the raw version/big brother of dota 2, but dota 2 is still incredibly fun to play with friends. If ONLY they gave out more invites...
> my 2cents.


A lot of people, including myself, used custom hotkey programs to switch spells and item hotkeys to whatever suited you. Not the best advice to suggest legacy keys.







I also have camera acceleration maxed however I never bring my mouse pointer to the edge of the screen to pan the camera. I use middle click and drag. Pretty weird I know but its a habit I've had for years.

It actually took me a few games to the last hitting and I the other changes are very nice, IMO. Yes it is easier but its not like it makes the game any easier to win or lose since everyone has the same new advantages. Also you can now change the suggested items for every hero but I never really looked at them anyway. Finally, it shouldn't be that hard to get a key at this point, 180 keys a day everyday is a ton of keys that they are giving out at playdota.com. Most of my friends that I played Dota 1 with now have Dota 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2*
> 
> just got a key, been playing for a few hours. i literally flat out just quit HoN to play dota 2.
> dota 2 is amazing. i'm not sure what it is about it, i just freakin love it. this is coming from a HoN player of 500+ games.


I flat out quit Dota 1 to play Dota 2, haha. I probably have ~3,000 total Dota 1 games played and I quit it cold turkey for Dota 2. I heard that a new Dota 1 patch is coming out this Saturday though so I'll probably play a few. I bet they throw the santa hats and other doodads on Roshan, couriers, etc.


----------



## TheOddOne

Why no one playing ?


----------



## Lhino

Is HoN a decent way to practice for DotA 2? I don't really like the graphics in the old DotA lol, feels a bit dated.


----------



## Awsan

i want a key waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :'( feel free to add me at steam:ViN_ThE_DuMmY or Garena:ThE_DuMmY or ICCUP:ThE_DuMmY or darer:ThE_DuMmY i would like to test some OCN gamers







been a player of dota for around six years and proud


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Is HoN a decent way to practice for DotA 2? I don't really like the graphics in the old DotA lol, feels a bit dated.


No, HoN is different. Just play DotA, it's a bit dated but you will get the flow of the game.


----------



## Jim888

Is there a dota 2 steam group for Ocn?

If so can I get an add?
Steam name: thetiger51

P.s. Im old...been playing since these type games since they were called AOS (Aeon of Strife)

sadly all this means is that I have a lot of theoretical knowledge and not too much practical application

...sent from my bionix powered SGS


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Is HoN a decent way to practice for DotA 2? I don't really like the graphics in the old DotA lol, feels a bit dated.


Dota 1 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> HoN

I played HoN when it was in beta but only for a few weeks. Went back to Dota 1 and played that for a total of like sixish years haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Is there a dota 2 steam group for Ocn?
> If so can I get an add?
> Steam name: thetiger51
> P.s. Im old...been playing since these type games since they were called AOS (Aeon of Strife)
> sadly all this means is that I have a lot of theoretical knowledge and not too much practical application
> ...sent from my bionix powered SGS


Invited! I think it worked anyway. Let me know if it didn't and I will try again. I've also been playing that long, I actually remember the AoS map layout etc. I wasn't that into it at that point, way back then I was playing a LOT of Footmen Frenzy which is another War3 map. Eventually almost exclusively played Dota (thats including other console and PC games) for a good sixish years.


----------



## sockpirate

I just finished downloading the beta..although i have no clue how to play this game! add me on steam, erichfromm86


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> . I've also been playing that long, I actually remember the AoS map layout etc. I wasn't that into it at that point, way back then I was playing a LOT of Footmen Frenzy which is another War3 map. Eventually almost exclusively played Dota (thats including other console and PC games) for a good sixish years.


yup got the invite I play most Fri/Sat evenings, some Sunday afternoons, and other odd times (though not often) Played FF for a while but none of my firends got into it, AOS, and other mauls/tower defense and custom WC3/SC BW maps along with some CS and HL were the big thing back in college.

see some of ya'll on tonight.

Edit: do ya'll use Skype/vent or just IGC?...i find most of the guys who use the IGC simply use it to flame.


----------



## sockpirate

would like to be invited to the steam group , name is erichfromm86 , i am super lost, never played a game like this.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yup got the invite I play most Fri/Sat evenings, some Sunday afternoons, and other odd times (though not often) Played FF for a while but none of my firends got into it, AOS, and other mauls/tower defense and custom WC3/SC BW maps along with some CS and HL were the big thing back in college.
> see some of ya'll on tonight.
> Edit: do ya'll use Skype/vent or just IGC?...i find most of the guys who use the IGC simply use it to flame.


Nice, sounds like me minus CS and HL. I'm always on my Vent server, no one at OCN uses it but all are welcome. roof.clanvent.com 5268

I'm assuming by IGC you mean the in game client and yeah people flame on it a lot. There are a bunch of Dota veterans that play on my Vent, people that I've been playing with for years. Feel free to logon.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> would like to be invited to the steam group , name is erichfromm86 , i am super lost, never played a game like this.


Invited, again I'm not sure if it worked. I clicked the link to add you to the group but it doesn't do anything so let me know if you got the invite or not, thanks.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yup got the invite I play most Fri/Sat evenings, some Sunday afternoons, and other odd times (though not often) Played FF for a while but none of my firends got into it, AOS, and other mauls/tower defense and custom WC3/SC BW maps along with some CS and HL were the big thing back in college.
> see some of ya'll on tonight.
> Edit: do ya'll use Skype/vent or just IGC?...i find most of the guys who use the IGC simply use it to flame.


Zulli has his own vent, but I don't want people to hear my angelic voice







(bad mic *cough*) so I just use IGC.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice, sounds like me minus CS and HL. I'm always on my Vent server, no one at OCN uses it but all are welcome. roof.clanvent.com 5268
> I'm assuming by IGC you mean the in game client and yeah people flame on it a lot. There are a bunch of Dota veterans that play on my Vent, people that I've been playing with for years. Feel free to logon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invited, again I'm not sure if it worked. I clicked the link to add you to the group but it doesn't do anything so let me know if you got the invite or not, thanks.


what is the name of the group ? I didnt get the invite.


----------



## mylilpony

Ah...I remember when Aon of Strife made my Compaq 233 Mhz computer lag soooo much.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Ah...I remember when Aon of Strife made my Compaq 233 Mhz computer lag soooo much.


Is your other name plague.la? Just resent the invite, pretty sure it worked this time.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Is your other name plague.la? Just resent the invite, pretty sure it worked this time.


yeah it worked! I wannaaaa play!


----------



## sockpirate

so any advice for someone who has never played dota? What is a good starting character/role ? I was just in a game where this guy was raging at me the whole time telling me i suck...pretty disheartening! He wanted me to watch the top tower but i was 2 on 1 the whole time....i like the game but that guy just made me feel like crap!


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> so any advice for someone who has never played dota? What is a good starting character/role ? I was just in a game where this guy was raging at me the whole time telling me i suck...pretty disheartening! He wanted me to watch the top tower but i was 2 on 1 the whole time....i like the game but that guy just made me feel like crap!


I just spent basically the entire day cleaning the upstairs of our house and my room and fell asleep and just woke up. I have nothing to do since it's already too late to go out especially when none of my friends want to pick up my phone calls. I don't mind helping you out and give you a few pointers.

edit: let me know if you have vent because that'd be a lot easier


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, are there any item name changes in the shop? I was also wondering if the suggested items are actually good and should be used in DotA 2? Thanks! Hope Valve sends me a key for Christmas.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, are there any item name changes in the shop? I was also wondering if the suggested items are actually good and should be used in DotA 2? Thanks! Hope Valve sends me a key for Christmas.


Everything is basically the same. The suggested items are somewhat decent and are good for "noobs" which is basically the purpose of recommended items lol.


----------



## sockpirate

whats a good character to play for someone new?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> whats a good character to play for someone new?


Int heroes which are generally support are the most easiest to start the game with. Lich, Shadow Shaman, Dazzle, and Warlock are really strong support heroes. There's a lot of aspects of the game that doesn't include just learning the characters that you need to learn and grasp. ie: warding, stacking creeps, pulling creeps, counter warding, dust/blue wards, last hitting/denying, etc


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Int heroes which are generally support are the most easiest to start the game with. Lich, Shadow Shaman, Dazzle, and Warlock are really strong support heroes. There's a lot of aspects of the game that doesn't include just learning the characters that you need to learn and grasp. ie: warding, stacking creeps, pulling creeps, counter warding, dust/blue wards, last hitting/denying, etc


Yes the learning curve seems quite high lol...


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Yes the learning curve seems quite high lol...


It really is lol. When I first started playing, I actually wanted to learn the game and not just play however I want to play cause I generally really hate losing games. Took me about I think 3-4 weeks to really get a good grasp of the entire game. Don't worry about if you come across people who get raged at you whenever you're playing solo. Just tough it out and you'll eventually get the hang of things.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Int heroes which are generally support are the most easiest to start the game with. Lich, Shadow Shaman, Dazzle, and Warlock are really strong support heroes. There's a lot of aspects of the game that doesn't include just learning the characters that you need to learn and grasp. ie: warding, stacking creeps, pulling creeps, counter warding, dust/blue wards, last hitting/denying, etc


can you do a quick description of what all those things are lol ?


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Int heroes which are generally support are the most easiest to start the game with. Lich, Shadow Shaman, Dazzle, and Warlock are really strong support heroes. There's a lot of aspects of the game that doesn't include just learning the characters that you need to learn and grasp. ie: warding, stacking creeps, pulling creeps, counter warding, dust/blue wards, last hitting/denying, etc
> 
> 
> 
> can you do a quick description of what all those things are lol ?
Click to expand...

Well int heroes in LoL would be AP champs. Support/mage units like Lux, Morgana, etc. Last hitting is hitting creeps when they are on very low hp in order to get some creep kills without pushing the lane into enemy territory. Pushing lanes is done by auto-attacking enemy creeps. Denying is done by hitting 'a' and clicking on a friendly creep when it is on low HP to stop the enemy hero from getting gold. You can also deny friendly turrets on low hp for the same reason as above. Warding and counter-warding is similar to LoL. Runes are found in the river and spawn every two minutes. These are helpful for ganking. That concludes my knowledge of LoL compared to DotA haha. When it comes to items or champs don't ask me as I am still new to those aspects lol.


----------



## dhjj

I really think Dota is something best learned lanning with people that know how to play it. Even better just watching them, what they do, what they buy and how to play. I learned to Dota at University during my off periods in one of the computer labs







I knew nothing about the game, but I watched my friends play for a while and asked them question like "Why did you buy that?", "Why level those skills?" etc etc

Dota is simply a game that you _cannot_ pick up and play. In order to know what is going on in Dota, you have to know what all of the heroes are capable of, what all of the items do, how to last hit and these are only the very basic aspects of dota. I'm really not sure what I would suggest as a first time hero.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> can you do a quick description of what all those things are lol ?


Warding: Wards can be purchased at the shop. Wards come in two different options: observer and sentry. Once placed observer wards provide a large area of sight for scouting while sentry wards have a smaller area of effect and detect invisible heroes.

Stacking creeps: Creep camps spawn every minute, expect the first spawn at 00:30 game time thereafter it is @ 1 minute, 2 minute etc. and only when the creep camp is empty and no one has sight of it It is possible to create a double or more creep spawn by approaching the creeps and letting them attack you but not hit you at 51 seconds on the minute, eg xx:51 then walking away from where they spawn. By doing this, you pull the existing creeps away from their camp and the trigger that checks for an empty camp is satisfied and another camp will spawn.

Pulling creeps:

It is possible to pull certain creep camps into the lane, top lane with scrouge/dire and bottom lane with radiant/sentinal, and by doing this you can deny your opposition the experience and gold that they would have obtained from the death of creep while at the same time killing the nuetral creep camp and when done properly sustaining no damage yourself.

Counter warding:

When the opposition has placed wards in strategic positions of the map, thereby allowing them to either gang you or avoid your gangs, it may become desireable to counter wards. What counter warding means that you obtain either a gem of true sight or sentry wards to reveal their wards and destroy them. This is something that is unlikely to be relevant to a beginner in dota.

Dust:

Dust is a castable item with a cooldown that can be purchased at the shop. Dust places a "buff" on enemy heroes that allow you to see them for 12 seconds even if they turn invisible.

Last hitting/denying:

You only obtain gold for creep kills when you are the person to deal the killing damage. This makes last hitting important as it is the main source of gold income. If your team or ally kills a creep you share the experience from the kill. Denying happens when your own creeps are low on hp and you kill them, thereby denying the opposition a portion of the experience and all of the gold.


----------



## dezahp

Here's some descriptions and not sure if I included everything or not...I was really tired and was planning to go to sleep after I played 3 games but oh well. I just put whenever came to my mind so I'm sure there's other things that I've missed that others can chime in on. Hope you appreciate it.

*Stacking jungle creeps*: Jungle creeps spawn every minute and you are able to stack a creep camp but aggroing the camp and leading them away from their spawn before the minute mark spawn. When you aggro the creeps they have to be outside the vision of the creep spawn area. You can do this over and over to stack the camps which gives teams higher gold advantages. it's a very good idea to stack the Ancients creep spawn which is the spawns next to the Secret Shop because they yield so much gold and exp. Heroes that viable for Helm of Dominator can do this easily by controlling a jungle creep and using that to stack the Ancients. My favorite hero to do this with is Luna but she's not in the game yet.

*Pulling creeps for your carry lane*: This is when you drag the closest jungle creep spawn to your lane and causes your lane creeps aggro to the jungle creeps.This is very important to do cause it constantly keeps the creeps closer to your tower which is always an advantage and takes away gold and experience from the enemy lane that they would have otherwise gotten. You do this by pulling the creeps that's closest to the lane at every...I forget exactly which second but it is every 22/23 and 52/53 seconds of each minute. ie 1:23, 2:23, 3:23, etc. It is a very a good idea to stack the pull camp so you can continuously pull the creeps. If you pull with only one set of jungle creeps then the remaining lane creeps goes back into the lane and forces your lane to push which is bad for you.

*Last hitting/Denying*: It is very important to last hit creeps and DO NOT auto attack or nuke the creeps. Last hitting creeps is when you kill creeps that only need one hit left remaining to be killed. What this does is prevent you from pushing your lane. Denying is when you last hit the enemy's creeps. This is huge because it denys enemy's exp and possible gold if they had gotten the last hit instead.

*Support*(undoubtedly the most important role in the game imo): Support role is really huge in the game. Basically a support hero is the backbone of each time and may not always be fun at times but it is what wins games. A player who picks a support hero or is designated the support role has to buy chick(courier), ward, counter ward(in high tier games), pull creeps, lane harass, give every possible last hit to the carry, deny as much as possible, if possible take any deaths possible to save your carry from dying, and getting items that benefit your team. Warding and counter warding wins many games because it gives your team vision of the map while denying the enemy team vision making them extremely vulnerable. Another thing I do is whenever I play support I always carry a tp to port whenever another lane mate is in trouble to save them from dying and sometimes reversing the fight and getting the kills off of the enemy lane.

*Lane harassing*: This is when you're a ranged hero and you should be constantly harassing(attacking) the enemy heroes especially the carries.

*Warding*: Like stated before warding is extremely important. Support roles are expected to ward throughout the entire game starting off with warding the rune spawns at the top and bottom of the rivers. It is very important to keep bottom river warded as you approach later into the game to prevent teams from Roshing and taking Aegis. Warding can also be done to block jungle creep spawns from spawning which can prevent the carry lane from pulling or to gimp a jungler.

*Counter Warding*: This is usually done in mid to high tier games. Counter warding is usually done to remove the ward that is blocking a lane's jungle pull spawn and to remove any wards the enemy team may have. This is important to do when your team plans to Rosh.

*Runes*: There are 5 runes that spawn at every even minute including at 0 and forces you to be extra aware in the game. ie: 0, 2, 4, 6, etc You especially have to be aware during the early game to prevent from getting ganked. I'm sure you can understand why these are important. Getting the runs for a mid player is very important especially if the hero bought a Bottle which can store the rune and refills your bottle.

*Ganker*: A hero that has ganking abilities to really help your other lanes especially if the mid lane or other side lane are getting dominated. Heroes such as Sand King, Crystal Maiden, Vengeful Spirit, etc. Basically anyone with a stun, immobilization, or slow.

*Mid lane*: Mid lane is very important because mid lanes can single handedly win games if a person playing mid just completely dominates the opposing mid and ganks side lanes with runes and destroying the enemy team's farm.

*Rosh*: This is big red dot towards the bottom of the river which gives you a Aegis after you kill him. The Aegis basically gives the person holding it a second life making it 6v5. After killing Rosh 3 time, it also drops a Cheese which gives the player holding it INSTANT regen. You never want to give a team Rosh or let alone the 3rd Rosh kill and giving them Aegis and Cheese.

Another advice to take in mind is whenever you're playing a carry, always keep farming. Do not follow your team if your team is defending or pushing. Let them push/defend as 4 and keeps defending. What you must do is farm as much as possible to get as much items as much and as quickly as you can to win the game for you team. However, you are always required to carry a tp to port in if your team starts fighting or gets initiated on.

There are also heroes that allows you to push towers heavily with heroes like Tormented Soul, Krobelus, Enigma, Chen, Rhasta, and etc. You can also win games by selecting these types of heroes and push towers incredibly fast in the game. This puts heavy pressure on other team and usually forces the enemy team's farm to be very minimum. However, this strategy requires you to end the game really early and the longer you drag the game, the longer you're letting the enemy turtle defend and giving their carry more time to farm and win the game for their team.


----------



## dezahp

Like I said earlier, I highly recommend you playing these heroes: Lich, Shadow Shaman, Dazzle, and Warlock. Lich is a really, really strong hero for any team that you can start off with.


----------



## OldMold

There are plenty of videos on youtube of people playing a hero and explaining what they are doing, why they are doing it, why they are getting certain items, etc.

2 people that do this pretty well are: Luminoustudios and Purgegamers

Luminoustudios does a ton of pro game commentaries as well. I love watching them, and my game has improved from them.


----------



## Lhino

Haha, I feel like such a chop. I heard about the key giveaway on PlayDotA, so I rushed onto the site, created an account and posted in the appropriate thread. Only afterward did I read the bit about accounts created after the giveaway not being eligible. I hope they change the rules soon lol.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Well int heroes in LoL would be AP champs. Support/mage units like Lux, Morgana, etc. Last hitting is hitting creeps when they are on very low hp in order to get some creep kills without pushing the lane into enemy territory. Pushing lanes is done by auto-attacking enemy creeps. Denying is done by hitting 'a' and clicking on a friendly creep when it is on low HP to stop the enemy hero from getting gold. You can also deny friendly turrets on low hp for the same reason as above. Warding and counter-warding is similar to LoL. Runes are found in the river and spawn every two minutes. These are helpful for ganking. That concludes my knowledge of LoL compared to DotA haha. When it comes to items or champs don't ask me as I am still new to those aspects lol.


Morgana is one of the best AP mid not support








6.73 is out today, hopefully we getting more heroes ported next thursday







OCN dota always has a lot of people online, but nobody is playing DotA 2 lol


----------



## Lhino

Merry Christmas! If I somehow magically get more than one beta key if I win some competitions, I will make sure to give it away here for some Christmas cheer.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> so any advice for someone who has never played dota? What is a good starting character/role ? I was just in a game where this guy was raging at me the whole time telling me i suck...pretty disheartening! He wanted me to watch the top tower but i was 2 on 1 the whole time....i like the game but that guy just made me feel like crap!


MOBA games are notorious for having bad online communities, you're best off trying to play with friends or some people from OCN. You can also mute players in game so you don't have to deal with that. I recommend that you go to playdota.com and read up on the game. Here are a couple of links for you.

http://www.playdota.com/learn

http://www.playdota.com/guides
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, are there any item name changes in the shop? I was also wondering if the suggested items are actually good and should be used in DotA 2? Thanks! Hope Valve sends me a key for Christmas.


Some of the items are named differently to prevent copyright issues. An example would be that Eaglehorn in Dota1/WarIII is called Eaglesong in Dota 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Yes the learning curve seems quite high lol...


IMO MOBA games have the biggest learning curve of any games that are out there.

Merry Christmas guys! By the way, thanks to everyone for helping other people out in this thread. Its nice to see people explaining stuff and just lending a hand.


----------



## sockpirate

wow guys i really appreciate all of this. I have had a few wins since reading the thread and it has helped immensely !


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> wow guys i really appreciate all of this. I have had a few wins since reading the thread and it has helped immensely !


Thats what the thread is for!









I highly recommend checking out the info at playdota.com. Everything there applies to Dota 1 but also Dota 2 as everything is exactly the same.

Edit - There is a MASSIVE update to Dota 1 today. They added 4 new heroes and 5 new items, I can't recall any patch that was this huge. Check it out below.

http://www.playdota.com/changelogs/6.73


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> wow guys i really appreciate all of this. I have had a few wins since reading the thread and it has helped immensely !


Np I'm glad it helped you out. There's just so many variables in this game that every situation is different. You just need to get as much experience as you can under your belt. This game all comes down to sound decisions and making the right ones. Do something wrong and it can cost you the game. You should join up games with friends because solo queuing is always harder. I'm sure everyone from here wouldn't mind letting you join up with them in games if available.

Oh and since I probably won't be on tomorrow...Merry Xmas everyone. Getting ready to go out to a party :].


----------



## sockpirate

Yeah i am really liking the bounty hunter, i did really well in the last game!!!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Yeah i am really liking the bounty hunter, i did really well in the last game!!!


Congrats, lucky they released Bounty Hunter, the amount of Rikis in this game is just "out of control"...since nobody plays Sladar or get sentries, thanks Valve.


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, any word on when DotA 2 will go into open beta?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, any word on when DotA 2 will go into open beta?


Nope not yet, I don't think they've ever said it will go into open beta but that doesn't mean it won't. Will definitely post about it in the OP if it happens.


----------



## Lhino

Thanks.


----------



## Luxio

How is everyone feeling while playing Dota 2 ? I have never played Dota 2 and most probably will not play it as long as it's a closed beta.

I however often play DotA (and started 6-7 years ago) and the new patch, DotA 6.73 has made a lot of changes. The pub metagame went from "relatively relaxed" to "insanely aggressive".

The new heroes introduction turned the game into a skill spamming fest. I am not saying they are imbalanced because they are not that imbalanced but now the game is about who gets the heroes with the most active skills wins.

I have spoken with some people in the Vietnamese DotA competitive scene and they have confirmed what I was suspecting, the competitive metagame went from semi-turtle to full turtle. The traditional 4 gankers 1 carry changed into a 4 pure support/semi-support 1 carry.

How about the metagame in Dota 2 ? Lately I have not been following the news and the competitive scene so I'm a little lost. I saw the introduction of the BH and I smirked a little. The hero is so frequently used at a passive carry in DotA while it's true power is his ganking potential, *USE IT*. It's an early game destroyer.

-Luxio


----------



## For_the_moves

It's so annoying to hear you guys talk of dota 2 while I twiddle my thumbs wait for a key!









Anyway, I hear a lot of people talk of Dota 2 being slower than HON which results in slow and more strategic matches. Is this true and if so, how?


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> It's so annoying to hear you guys talk of dota 2 while I twiddle my thumbs wait for a key!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hear a lot of people talk of Dota 2 being slower than HON which results in slow and more strategic matches. Is this true and if so, how?


I cannot say about Dota 2 but in DotA, the metagame is way slower than in HON (with the probable exception of the newest map).

One of the reasons is that HON isn't DotA. It was created and copied of DotA but it lacks one essential : IceFrog. The guy made what DotA/Dota 2 is today and he can change the metagame in ONE patch.

HON is developed by other lads, one of them was an ex-developer of DotA. During his reign, the game lacked popularity compared to what we have now. It is IceFrog that made me play DotA. (I have started playing in the 6.4x period which corresponds to the transition from Guinsoo to IceFrog.)

-Luxio


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> How is everyone feeling while playing Dota 2 ? I have never played Dota 2 and most probably will not play it as long as it's a closed beta.
> I however often play DotA (and started 6-7 years ago) and the new patch, DotA 6.73 has made a lot of changes. The pub metagame went from "relatively relaxed" to "insanely aggressive".
> The new heroes introduction turned the game into a skill spamming fest. I am not saying they are imbalanced because they are not that imbalanced but now the game is about who gets the heroes with the most active skills wins.
> I have spoken with some people in the Vietnamese DotA competitive scene and they have confirmed what I was suspecting, the competitive metagame went from semi-turtle to full turtle. The traditional 4 gankers 1 carry changed into a 4 pure support/semi-support 1 carry.
> How about the metagame in Dota 2 ? Lately I have not been following the news and the competitive scene so I'm a little lost. I saw the introduction of the BH and I smirked a little. The hero is so frequently used at a passive carry in DotA while it's true power is his ganking potential, *USE IT*. It's an early game destroyer.
> -Luxio


Vietnamese DotA competitive scene ? like Starsboba ?







haha i used to play next to them when I was back in Vietnam.
The meta in DotA 2 is pretty much the same, no more chinese tri-lane (thanks God) but I see a lot of Furion/Enchant, therefore 1 top 1 mid 2 bot is the way to go (sometimes 1 bot, often a carry)
The new 6.73 is LOL, the new goblin hero is complete pub destroyer, all pure damage spells







I approve.
PS: Terrorblade + Tuskar have been added to -cm, sorry Anti-Mage, your reign ends now.


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Vietnamese DotA competitive scene ? like Starsboba ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha i used to play next to them when I was back in Vietnam.
> The meta in DotA 2 is pretty much the same, no more chinese tri-lane (thanks God) but I see a lot of Furion/Enchant, therefore 1 top 1 mid 2 bot is the way to go (sometimes 1 bot, often a carry)
> The new 6.73 is LOL, the new goblin hero is complete pub destroyer, all pure damage spells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I approve.
> PS: Terrorblade + Tuskar have been added to -cm, sorry Anti-Mage, your reign ends now.


Terrorblade is an absolute destroyer. As for Tuskar, he is useful enough in a trilane.

The Goblin Shredder isn't as "controversial" as the other 3, just by watching a little the pubs and the PD forums. But amongst my friends, I have "specialised" on the Goblin. And he is one terrible opponent to deal with. His build is insanely versatile. I tend to pick one third skill, one second, max first as a basic/general usage build. Then when needing mobility, maxing second skill first. When needing survivability, specially when you are dealing with the likes of orb walkers and skill spammers (physical damage skills though), the maxing of the third is absolutely rage inducing.

As for the Vietnamese DotA competitive scene, I have played against Starsboba before in a friendly match and frankly, I think Skynet plays better than them. I have access to the scene even though I'm not a professional myself because I am French (well half) and frequent the international French school in Hanoi where I have useful connections.

Oh and the Vietnamese pub players are really bad, stubborn as they don't want to learn (the awful Axe maxing the DoT skill *FACEDESK* and buying arcane boots *FACEGTX580*) and very offensive language-wise.

-Luxio


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys IceFrog is giving away 4000 beta keys today on PlayDotA. Good luck to everyone who still has not got a beta key yet. I have also entered and am praying for a key lol. It only just began, so hurry. http://www.playdota.com/forums/604478/merry-christmas/


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys IceFrog is giving away 4000 beta keys today on PlayDotA. Good luck to everyone who still has not got a beta key yet. I have also entered and am praying for a key lol. It only just began, so hurry. http://www.playdota.com/forums/604478/merry-christmas/


Applied









Looking forward to getting into the Dota 2 community and finally escaping the horrifying Vietnamese Garena Pubs























-Luxio


----------



## Darkshowdo

Trying to get on playdota, but website so slow XD.

Anyone got a invite?
been trying forever to get into dota 2

Maybe a trade is in deal

But On the subject of terrorblade he does look awesome i must say,
his Metamorphosis just looks awesome


----------



## Coma

You have received a new private message at DotA Forums from PlayDota Bot, entitled "Congratulations on winning a Dota 2 Beta Key.".

YES!


----------



## Darkshowdo

Wow Congratulations, I signed up also can only hope. I doubt ill get in since i just signed up though for the forums.
Good Christmas Present huh?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys IceFrog is giving away 4000 beta keys today on PlayDotA. Good luck to everyone who still has not got a beta key yet. I have also entered and am praying for a key lol. It only just began, so hurry. http://www.playdota.com/forums/604478/merry-christmas/


Wow, nice find!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> You have received a new private message at DotA Forums from PlayDota Bot, entitled "Congratulations on winning a Dota 2 Beta Key.".
> YES!


Grats!

Edit - By the way, I'm going away for a few days starting tomorrow so I won't be around for Dota. Should be back before the new year though.


----------



## adizz

I won a single access key on PD recently and I'm wondering if I could share it with my bro who uses another PC. Would that even be possible?

Its downloading now, looking forward to playing with you guys(pr0s).


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> Applied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting into the Dota 2 community and finally escaping the horrifying Vietnamese Garena Pubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Luxio


Since you're my vietnamese fellow, I will give u a key when I receive mine from playdota LOL
I can't wait to see Terrorblade back in competitive scene, I remember when Chu[p] played him against Broodmother top








PS: Skynet got destroyed last tourney, I think their performance has gone down hill, or the strat got countered.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> I won a single access key on PD recently and I'm wondering if I could share it with my bro who uses another PC. Would that even be possible?
> Its downloading now, looking forward to playing with you guys(pr0s).


The only way you can do so is by sharing your Steam account with him. You won't be able to play together but you can give him your Steam ID and password so he can check it out, no harm in doing that.


----------



## sockpirate

really getting the hang of things playing juggernaut..Porbably just had my best game thus far, although the team was great, we won before any of us hit lvl 12. Goes to show how much a good team helps!


----------



## Lhino

Ah man, still no key from PlayDotA. It is like being without mana in a team-fight.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Since you're my vietnamese fellow, I will give u a key when I receive mine from playdota LOL
> I can't wait to see Terrorblade back in competitive scene, I remember when Chu[p] played him against Broodmother top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Skynet got destroyed last tourney, I think their performance has gone down hill, or the strat got countered.


Steam no longer gives 2 extra invites when they send a beta invite to someone so those keys from PlayDota probably doesn't come with 2 extra invites either.


----------



## sockpirate

so noob question i know k stands for kills d stands for deaths but what does a stand for and the other letters in the top right ?


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> so noob question i know k stands for kills d stands for deaths but what does a stand for and the other letters in the top right ?


"a" Means assists as in you assisting someone in killing a hero.

Other letters are representative of your creeps kills and denies. You can check further information by typing -cs.

-Luxio


----------



## sockpirate

I see , dang i had a crap ton of assists as a carry is that good ? I am guessing so since i am not a ganker? Or wasn't playing as one?


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I see , dang i had a crap ton of assists as a carry is that good ? I am guessing so since i am not a ganker? Or wasn't playing as one?


If you were playing a carry then you would benefit by having the most kills instead of the most assists. If you spent your time as a carry ganking people and losing time and money from not farming, you failed your role as the team's carry. I have seen in organized games where 4 teammates sacrificed themselves to give the carry a triple kill. He afforded a BKB and the outcome was a GG.

If you don't want to farm then don't pick carry. If you want to gank but also have some lategame advantage then pick semi-carries (sven, sand king, kunkka etc).

-Luxio


----------



## XSCounter

Hey guys! Remember I was giving away an extra beta key.. Guess what happened. I got scammed. Another guy created a similar name on OCN and PMed me so I gave him the key by mistake.. More here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1186659/freebie-dota-2-beta-key/80_20#post_16034920

Never would imagine there are people that obsessed that are ready to play dirty.. I bet they would sell their moms for beta keys...

His SteamID is http://www.steamcommunity.com/id/doaduh

Any1 who knows this guy, please report his OCN nickname here so mods could handle this fraud...


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> If you were playing a carry then you would benefit by having the most kills instead of the most assists. If you spent your time as a carry ganking people and losing time and money from not farming, you failed your role as the team's carry. I have seen in organized games where 4 teammates sacrificed themselves to give the carry a triple kill. He afforded a BKB and the outcome was a GG.
> If you don't want to farm then don't pick carry. If you want to gank but also have some lategame advantage then pick semi-carries (sven, sand king, kunkka etc).
> -Luxio


hmmm maybe i am still a bit confused, when you say farming you mean farming creeps ?? When it came to the kills it seemed like i was getting KSed a lot now that i think about it. Still very new at this but trying to learn as much as possible, i appreciate your replies!


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Hey guys! Remember I was giving away an extra beta key.. Guess what happened. I got scammed. Another guy created a similar name on OCN and PMed me so I gave him the key by mistake.. More here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1186659/freebie-dota-2-beta-key/80_20#post_16034920
> Never would imagine there are people that obsessed that are ready to play dirty.. I bet they would sell their moms for beta keys...
> His SteamID is http://www.steamcommunity.com/id/doaduh
> Any1 who knows this guy, please report his OCN nickname here so mods could handle this fraud...


Wow what a tool.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> "a" Means assists as in you assisting someone in killing a hero.
> Other letters are representative of your creeps kills and denies. You can check further information by typing -cs.
> -Luxio


You don't have to -cs anymore, the creeps stats are in the game already, and teammates' ultimate cooldowns too, useful ha?


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Hey guys! Remember I was giving away an extra beta key.. Guess what happened. I got scammed. Another guy created a similar name on OCN and PMed me so I gave him the key by mistake.. More here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1186659/freebie-dota-2-beta-key/80_20#post_16034920
> Never would imagine there are people that obsessed that are ready to play dirty.. I bet they would sell their moms for beta keys...
> His SteamID is http://www.steamcommunity.com/id/doaduh
> Any1 who knows this guy, please report his OCN nickname here so mods could handle this fraud...


It is crazy how people are craving for Dota 2 Beta Keys, the worst is that most of them are new players that haven't even played the original game AKA Defence of the Ancients








As a veteran of the game, I feel obliged to protect and instruct new lads but if most of them are like this, I would rather stay at DotA thank you very much.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> hmmm maybe i am still a bit confused, when you say farming you mean farming creeps ?? When it came to the kills it seemed like i was getting KSed a lot now that i think about it. Still very new at this but trying to learn as much as possible, i appreciate your replies!


Farming *is* farming creeps. You must have a ratio of 3 creeps per creepwave to be a decent farmer. You can train yourself by creating a map without letting anyone in, pick any hero you want to train at farming, go to mid lane *WITHOUT* buying any items except for pure hp regeneration, add in no skills, not even attributes, just last hit and deny. You will see that the creepwave will not move very much if all you do is last hitting enemy creeps and denying all of your creeps. That will get you more gold. Try this for about ten mins and report your score.
Your score = sum of last hits and denies. For the sake of comparison, I get over 120 creeps at that exercise with the Shadow Fiend. Yamateh who is an excellent farmer gets over 160 creeps at that exercise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You don't have to -cs anymore, the creeps stats are in the game already, and teammates' ultimate cooldowns too, useful ha?


Well in DotA you still have to -cs to get the neutral creeps farming score. And I think the new patches also displayed the ultimate's cooldowns but I'm not sure when it started.

-Luxio


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> For the sake of comparison, I get over 120 creeps at that exercise with the Shadow Fiend. Yamateh who is an excellent farmer gets over 160 creeps at that exercise.
> -Luxio


You get over 120 cs in "about ten mins" ?


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> You get over 120 cs in "about ten mins" ?


Sometimes I can get in the early 130 if I'm really sharp and motivated....But yeah I do, with 6-7 years of experience, maybe you'll get it









-Luxio


----------



## OldMold

Oh nvm... I re-read what you were saying. Usually cs means just kills, but I see what you mean. I was going to say that there aren't even 120 creeps in 10 minutes in a single lane. I gotcha now.

Don't worry about me. I can cs just fine. Been playing just as long


----------



## Coma

I'm kinda disappointed. There are some convenience functions missing which are present in HoN, the rebinding interface is clunky (and you can't do CTRL+key, only ALT+key), you can only play all pick in matchmaking, the shop and courier interface is less convenient than HoN's.

Bleh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Steam no longer gives 2 extra invites when they send a beta invite to someone so those keys from PlayDota probably doesn't come with 2 extra invites either.


Yes, I got one from PlayDotA and didn't get friend invites.


----------



## TheOddOne

I used to be able to get ~110 in SF test, but after the introduction of smoke, I gave up on SF and played Batrider instead


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, I finally got a code from a friend, but for some reason when I put it in redeem games it just says it is an invalid code. Must I put any spaces or - anywhere? It is a very long code BTW.

Edit: Nevermind lol, he said he read his email wrong, it wasn't another key it was just an account ID on a DotA forum. The hunt continues...


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, sorry for double post, but I am extremely excited. My friend is lending me his account for a week while he is away. I know that isn't very long but its at least something until I get my own key. I would like to play with some of you (beware I may be slightly rusty, I only started practicing DotA again two months ago). Add the account as a friend so long, the only game on the account is Dota 2 lol. I will be able to play from tomorrow officially.

Account name: huskie90
Profile page: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Huskie


----------



## Tweak17emon

i wonder what hero they are adding tomorrow.

*crosses fingers for Troll Warlord*


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed. There are some convenience functions missing which are present in HoN, the rebinding interface is clunky (and you can't do CTRL+key, only ALT+key), you can only play all pick in matchmaking, the shop and courier interface is less convenient than HoN's.
> 
> Bleh.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Steam no longer gives 2 extra invites when they send a beta invite to someone so those keys from PlayDota probably doesn't come with 2 extra invites either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got one from PlayDotA and didn't get friend invites.
Click to expand...

It is still beta, my friend. I also found the rebinding thing clunky but you only have to mess with that once. I'm not familiar with HoN so I cannot comment on the other things you mentioned.

Also, cs = creeps stats. It never had anything to do with hero kills. That is what the K/D/A is for.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> i wonder what hero they are adding tomorrow.
> *crosses fingers for Troll Warlord*


Terrorblade
TROLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Lifeshield

In this game are the heroes picked for you each match? Or do you get to play the hero you actually want to play?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> In this game are the heroes picked for you each match? Or do you get to play the hero you actually want to play?


Heroes are only picked for you to play if you decide to click the random "?" button. Yes, you get to play the hero you actually want to play.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> In this game are the heroes picked for you each match? Or do you get to play the hero you actually want to play?
> 
> 
> 
> Heroes are only picked for you to play if you decide to click the random "?" button. Yes, you get to play the hero you actually want to play.
Click to expand...

Thankyou.

Can now consider me interested.


----------



## dezahp

Oh man I was extremely tired of seeing all these people going invis heroes so I've been picking slar lately and been pooping all over them and talking trash to them lol. I love it.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> i wonder what hero they are adding tomorrow.
> *crosses fingers for Troll Warlord*


Still waiting for geomancer =(


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Thankyou.
> 
> Can now consider me interested.


Note that you should be aware of the abilities of all heroes even if you have a favorite hero so you have some awareness of what you're fighting against.


----------



## Tweak17emon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Note that you should be aware of the abilities of all heroes even if you have a favorite hero so you have some awareness of what you're fighting against.


this. i cannot agree more with this statement.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Oh man I was extremely tired of seeing all these people going invis heroes so I've been picking slar lately and been pooping all over them and talking trash to them lol. I love it.


I spam dust even if there is just 1 invis hero on the enemy team.

I'm back home from my trip, will probably start playing again tonight or tomorrow! Can't wait.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I spam dust even if there is just 1 invis hero on the enemy team.
> I'm back home from my trip, will probably start playing again tonight or tomorrow! Can't wait.


Isn't that strategy expensive? I guess it might pay off. I hate invis heroes with a passion, vultures of the battlefield.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Isn't that strategy expensive? I guess it might pay off. I hate invis heroes with a passion, vultures of the battlefield.


Not really, no. It is 180 gold for 2 charges, has 1050 AoE which is huge and lasts 12 seconds. If you coordinate the gank and kill the hero it pays for itself plus the experience from the kill. It isn't always a good idea to pick a hero just so you can reveal enemy heroes although it isn't a bad idea by any means.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> It isn't always a good idea to pick a hero just so you can reveal enemy heroes although it isn't a bad idea by any means.


You can't say that in regards to Slardar. In my opinion, Slardar is the most versatile hero in the entire game whether or not the enemy team has invis heroes. He is ALWAYS a decent if not excellent pick to any team.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> You can't say that in regards to Slardar. In my opinion, Slardar is the most versatile hero in the entire game whether or not the enemy team has invis heroes. He is ALWAYS a decent if not excellent pick to any team.


At least decent yes but you shouldn't feel like you have to pick him to counter an invis hero. That is all I'm trying to say.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> At least decent yes but you shouldn't feel like you have to pick him to counter an invis hero. That is all I'm trying to say.


Lol if I'm playing with a team yea of course because I can actually count on myself or my teammates to shut that hero down. I usually only duo que so that's not the case. People are only picking these invis heroes cause all these scrubs playing the beta right now don't counter them. I rather just pick Slardar in pub games and make them wish they didn't pick that hero.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Lol if I'm playing with a team yea of course because I can actually count on myself or my teammates to shut that hero down. I usually only duo que so that's not the case. People are only picking these invis heroes cause all these scrubs playing the beta right now don't counter them. I rather just pick Slardar in pub games and make them wish they didn't pick that hero.


Duo que?

I rather just pick whatever hero I want to play and buy Dust.


----------



## dezahp

Well I always random anyways or at least when I'm not playing with a full team :] Doesn't matter to me what hero I play. Randoming Chen is awfully fun.


----------



## TheOddOne

Void is so stronk !! jumped in, ulti'd, focused Earthshaker, and won the game yeye !


----------



## Sainesk

I just got this from steam coal crafting







(First non-coupon/coal in 25 achievements







)
should make the wait for Blizzard DOTA a little easier to bear, who knows might end up liking this one more...
how's the community? friendly or should I expect a lot of bm in my first few games?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I just got this from steam coal crafting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (First non-coupon/coal in 25 achievements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> should make the wait for Blizzard DOTA a little easier to bare, who knows might end up liking this one more...
> how's the community? friendly or should I expect a lot of bm in my first few games?


Lol Blizzard Dota is a joke. It is their attempt to take some of the MOBA crowd away from IceFrog and Valve, going to fail miserably imo.

Try to play with friends if you can, MOBA games are notorious for BM and it hasn't changed much in Dota 2. With that said I have come across a lot of friendly people and if someone starts flaming or what have you can you easily mute them.


----------



## Zulli85

21-2 321 CS. First game in a week was a fun one!


----------



## jadenx2

anyones card running unusually hot while playing this? my card hits 100 !


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2*
> 
> anyones card running unusually hot while playing this? my card hits 100 !


That can't be good. Not sure what my 8800GT hits but it isn't anywhere near that haha. Probably 50s or 60s.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2*
> 
> anyones card running unusually hot while playing this? my card hits 100 !


You are running Crossfire, they're next to each other, no space, maybe that's why xD


----------



## Darkshowdo

Im so jealous of you all, Got dota 2, Been working on those gift pile things so hard to get a dota 2 thing, But never get one.

Looks awesome


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkshowdo*
> 
> Im so jealous of you all, Got dota 2, Been working on those gift pile things so hard to get a dota 2 thing, But never get one.
> Looks awesome


You can get a DotA 2 invite by doing the gift pile objectives?! *Rushes to complete daily objectives*


----------



## Darkshowdo

You can but i assume it really rare, ive done about 15 objectives and nothing. So sad,
really wanna play dota 2 like really bad,

Ive invested like 700+ hours in to dota.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkshowdo*
> 
> You can but i assume it really rare, ive done about 15 objectives and nothing. So sad,
> really wanna play dota 2 like really bad,
> Ive invested like 700+ hours in to dota.


Psh only 700, you casual!

And yes you can get dota2 from the steam holiday objectives, but it's REALLLLLLY rare, *just getting A free game from it is rare*


----------



## Darkshowdo

Well i mean i got work and school dude not like crazy, But i Love me some dota alot


----------



## Spade616

I am BAAAAACKKKKKK!!!! tried out gondar last night and i like the "feel" of using him.


----------



## sockpirate

Is it bad that i have fallen in love with Lion?!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Is it bad that i have fallen in love with Lion?!


Nope, Chuck Testa.


----------



## Spade616

lol went 9-0 and 18min bfury with gondar. my buddy laned with me using dark seer. our early game combo was too good lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkshowdo*
> 
> You can but i assume it really rare, ive done about 15 objectives and nothing. So sad,
> really wanna play dota 2 like really bad,
> Ive invested like 700+ hours in to dota.


700? I have no clue what I have but I'm going to go ahead and guess 10,000+. The sad thing is I'm not exaggerating lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Is it bad that i have fallen in love with Lion?!


Nah man Lion is a solid support hero. Blink dagger is extremely useful on him, sheep stick as well for double hex.


----------



## TheOddOne

11-1 cuz i got greedy in the end


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 700? I have no clue what I have but I'm going to go ahead and guess 10,000+. The sad thing is I'm not exaggerating lol.


So I guess you have also been playing since the 6.4x period ? That time was fun, full ganking team FTW. Loda vs Vigoss was just too epic. Eventually, instead of a hard hard hardcarry build on Spectre, he chose the more midgame oriented build AKA rush feedback orb. Vigoss's Akasha was left wondering what went wrong









If I ever get a beta key, I hope to be able to play with you and against you as the lack of challenge made me a little rusty.

-Luxio


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> So I guess you have also been playing since the 6.4x period ? That time was fun, full ganking team FTW. Loda vs Vigoss was just too epic. Eventually, instead of a hard hard hardcarry build on Spectre, he chose the more midgame oriented build AKA rush feedback orb. Vigoss's Akasha was left wondering what went wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get a beta key, I hope to be able to play with you and against you as the lack of challenge made me a little rusty.
> -Luxio


MYM and Virtus.Pro will always be the most intense rival in this history of DotA !! The Era of mass blink was so great that you never get bored of watching replays.
Feel bad for Loda is his reign only happened when 6.5x was out, SK was unbeatable, they literally crushed everything in their path, I remembered his Kunkka (rushed Heart instead of BFury) vs MYM in the Bo5 final, good stuffs


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> MYM and Virtus.Pro will always be the most intense rival in this history of DotA !! The Era of mass blink was so great that you never get bored of watching replays.
> Feel bad for Loda is his reign only happened when 6.5x was out, SK was unbeatable, they literally crushed everything in their path, I remembered his Kunkka (rushed Heart instead of BFury) vs MYM in the Bo5 final, good stuffs


But if I recall correctly, during the reign of VP with the 6.48 map, at their highest peak, they were beaten by Loda's SK in an epic match but the thing is that Loda was the "chef d'orchestre", he used never before seen strategies that completely eradicated and suppressed VP's colossal ganking potential. I always have regarded Vigoss as the lowest of the legends because even though everyone remembers and praise him and his abilities, he was not as "mastermind" as Loda or Maelk.

And by the way, Puppey's Chen is really autowin.

-Luxio


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> But if I recall correctly, during the reign of VP with the 6.48 map, at their highest peak, they were beaten by Loda's SK in an epic match but the thing is that Loda was the "chef d'orchestre", he used never before seen strategies that completely eradicated and suppressed VP's colossal ganking potential. I always have regarded Vigoss as the lowest of the legends because even though everyone remembers and praise him and his abilities, he was not as "mastermind" as Loda or Maelk.
> And by the way, Puppey's Chen is really autowin.
> -Luxio


I don't think VP has ever loss to SK during 6.48 era, they were unstoppable, they won 3 straight MYM Pride haha, SK was good, but nobody remembered them until 6.52 where Loda farmed like a boss (500cs Alchemist) and carried the whole team (4 supports strat #1) Loda always tries new strats so his fans won't get bored, I'm happy to see him playing DotA 2 ^^
Vigoss' QoP + Lina were great, not PotM, but people praised him as best PotM







I see Misery plays much better PotM.


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I don't think VP has ever loss to SK during 6.48 era, they were unstoppable, they won 3 straight MYM Pride haha, SK was good, but nobody remembered them until 6.52 where Loda farmed like a boss (500cs Alchemist) and carried the whole team (4 supports strat #1) Loda always tries new strats so his fans won't get bored, I'm happy to see him playing DotA 2 ^^
> Vigoss' QoP + Lina were great, not PotM, but people praised him as best PotM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Misery plays much better PotM.


I read an article on Gosugamers about the loss of VP against SK during the 6.48 era where they analysed each and every factors but it was probably years ago, I still have the replay but I have to search amongst the thousands of replays that I have.









Try Vigoss with Earthshaker.







Wouldn't even want that in my team.









EDIT : Misery's PotM really is orders of magnitude above Vigoss.

-Luxio


----------



## Sainesk

this many heroes, yet no tutorial? I know it's BETA, but talk about being elitist







(along with the survey having no options like "I haven't played DOTA before", instead of just saying "you're a new player, we don't want your kind here, your opinion doesn't matter")

although axe saying "you lose, good day sir" may give me reason to launch this game again.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> I read an article on Gosugamers about the loss of VP against SK during the 6.48 era where they analysed each and every factors but it was probably years ago, I still have the replay but I have to search amongst the thousands of replays that I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Vigoss with Earthshaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't even want that in my team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Misery's PotM really is orders of magnitude above Vigoss.
> -Luxio


Please send me the replay, I wanna see Loda's mastermind of trying new strat, if I recall correctly he must have played Viper (?!) but VP members were the best of Russia back then, sadly only Smile/Ars-Art, NS and Light are still playing








It doesn't matter if Vigoss is playing whatever, his team consists of many top tier players back then (JOLIEEEE)
I don't know if you have watched Puppey's roaming ES, it was art xD


----------



## Lhino

Hey, I played the Dwarven Sniper out of the blue yesterday in an all-random in the original DotA for the first time in ages.. Wow he is a beastly hero, is he just as good in DotA 2?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey, I played the Dwarven Sniper out of the blue yesterday in an all-random in the original DotA for the first time in ages.. Wow he is a beastly hero, is he just as good in DotA 2?


He's the same, but you need good positioning or else you would die if enemy has pudge, I don't know but Pudge in DotA 2 is mega imba LOL


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey, I played the Dwarven Sniper out of the blue yesterday in an all-random in the original DotA for the first time in ages.. Wow he is a beastly hero, is he just as good in DotA 2?


Sniper is indeed a hero to be feared. The problem is that he is very prone to nukes therefore he must hide and not participate in team combats/battles. Facing a team with a sufficient tactical approach, he is to be negated. Also something that I see a lot is a lategame, well farmed sniper still using his ultimate *IN FRONT* of his target when two normal hits exceed it's damage output. The ultimate is ultimately used as the ultimate solution for fleeing enemies.








In short, rush BKB and you're ready to go.









-Luxio


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> Sniper is indeed a hero to be feared. The problem is that he is very prone to nukes therefore he must hide and not participate in team combats/battles. Facing a team with a sufficient tactical approach, he is to be negated. Also something that I see a lot is a lategame, well farmed sniper still using his ultimate *IN FRONT* of his target when two normal hits exceed it's damage output. The ultimate is ultimately used as the ultimate solution for fleeing enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short, rush BKB and you're ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Luxio


Wow, don't laugh but I never really got a BKB with Sniper before. I will give it a try! Thanks. By the time I get into the DotA 2 beta I should be ready lol.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Sniper is perhaps my favorite hero because of the 800+ range. I've also never gotten BKB...I usually go Lothar's > Stygian > Butterfly/Buriza/Manta. I'm disappointed that MKB isn't as good on him because of Headshot. I'ma try BKB now I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> this many heroes, yet no tutorial? I know it's BETA, but talk about being elitist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (along with the survey having no options like "I haven't played DOTA before", instead of just saying "you're a new player, we don't want your kind here, your opinion doesn't matter")


Immerse yourself in playdota.com. Most everything there also applies to DotA 2.


----------



## Lhino

Hahah 26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrdlvdDLW61qlh0w4o1_500.gif. That is me on the left lol.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hahah 26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrdlvdDLW61qlh0w4o1_500.gif. That is me on the left lol.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA.


----------



## Coma

Gah, playing in the EU region is terrible. So many russians... at least HoN is mostly filled with people who can speak English.

I need to play with you guys, even though it'll be a bit laggy. I've already gotten used to going like 20-1 and still losing the game because people leave (if they actually stay, we can win, it's just that I can't defend all lanes and push) :/

I hate how there's no indication of whether I'm being matched against stronger opponents... although if I keep losing I doubt that'll ever happen








I usually play Ursa in these awful games, jungling and killing Rosh for insurance, then I can rape. I got 5 wins and no loses doing this, but I've now had 4 games in a row where all but one person in my team left


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> So I guess you have also been playing since the 6.4x period ? That time was fun, full ganking team FTW. Loda vs Vigoss was just too epic. Eventually, instead of a hard hard hardcarry build on Spectre, he chose the more midgame oriented build AKA rush feedback orb. Vigoss's Akasha was left wondering what went wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get a beta key, I hope to be able to play with you and against you as the lack of challenge made me a little rusty.
> -Luxio


I can't remember what version it was when I started playing but I've been playing Warcraft III for so long that I remember the AoS map and DotA before it was called All Stars. I played it sparingly back in those days and started to take it more seriously like 5 years ago or something like that. I'd be happy to play a few games with you when you get your beta key.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> this many heroes, yet no tutorial? I know it's BETA, but talk about being elitist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (along with the survey having no options like "I haven't played DOTA before", instead of just saying "you're a new player, we don't want your kind here, your opinion doesn't matter")
> although axe saying "you lose, good day sir" may give me reason to launch this game again.


The heroes' stats and abilities are exactly the same as they are in Dota 1 so you can just read the plethora of info at playdota.com. Dota 2 Cast is useful for newer players as well.

http://www.youtube.com/user/dotatwocast?feature=g-u
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey, I played the Dwarven Sniper out of the blue yesterday in an all-random in the original DotA for the first time in ages.. Wow he is a beastly hero, is he just as good in DotA 2?


He is the same in both games just like all of the other heroes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Gah, playing in the EU region is terrible. So many russians... at least HoN is mostly filled with people who can speak English.
> I need to play with you guys, even though it'll be a bit laggy. I've already gotten used to going like 20-1 and still losing the game because people leave (if they actually stay, we can win, it's just that I can't defend all lanes and push) :/
> I hate how there's no indication of whether I'm being matched against stronger opponents... although if I keep losing I doubt that'll ever happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually play Ursa in these awful games, jungling and killing Rosh for insurance, then I can rape. I got 5 wins and no loses doing this, but I've now had 4 games in a row where all but one person in my team left


Dunno if you are from the US or not but if you are you should have only the USWEst and USEast servers selected for matchmaking. I also lag in the other regions and people will actually speak English haha. And yeah pubs are a pain right in the butt, really need friends to play with. Feel free to send me a message via the Steam Dota 2 OCN group. If you aren't in it yet you can send me your Steam ID and I will add you to it.


----------



## Coma

I'm from Israel (so EU is better latency-wise), but it's unplayable because of all the idiots... my steam ID is comanoodle, please add me to the group









It used to be fun to just rape idiots as Ursa, but I'm not getting anywhere with this losing streak :E Had another game now where Omni went afk before even going to his lane... still managed to kill AM in lane somehow (I guess the other team is just as bad).


----------



## Lhino

Happy New Year guys! Wish you guys the best for 2012! Heading off to bed now, cheers.


----------



## TheOddOne

Went 10/3 and still lost, sigh, welcome to pub DotA.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> I'm from Israel (so EU is better latency-wise), but it's unplayable because of all the idiots... my steam ID is comanoodle, please add me to the group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be fun to just rape idiots as Ursa, but I'm not getting anywhere with this losing streak :E Had another game now where Omni went afk before even going to his lane... still managed to kill AM in lane somehow (I guess the other team is just as bad).


Ah I see. Just invited you to the Steam group. Going to play a few games now before I go out for new years!


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Went 10/3 and still lost, sigh, welcome to pub DotA.


I went 25/1 and lost


----------



## sockpirate

Just came off of a terrible losing streak with 2 wins in a row. Met some good players and have been queuing with them!! Been doing well on lion!!!









I think in the first win i came out with like 21 assists, and second game i had 33 assists! DAT ULTI lol!

My team applauded me, but am i playing lion right? I was watching videos and it says try not to KS with his ulti etc. Just focus on bursting people and let your team finish.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Just came off of a terrible losing streak with 2 wins in a row. Met some good players and have been queuing with them!! Been doing well on lion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think in the first win i came out with like 21 assists, and second game i had 33 assists! DAT ULTI lol!
> My team applauded me, but am i playing lion right? I was watching videos and it says try not to KS with his ulti etc. Just focus on bursting people and let your team finish.


More or less yes. In real games its important to try and let your carries get the kills so they can get farmed up etc. Glad you are enjoying the game.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> More or less yes. In real games its important to try and let your carries get the kills so they can get farmed up etc. Glad you are enjoying the game.


I figured, its not like i didn't have any kills, when im mid, which is almost always, i almost always get the first blood once i get my ulti. Q, then ulti = dead mid lane ha ha.


----------



## TwilightEscape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Just came off of a terrible losing streak with 2 wins in a row. Met some good players and have been queuing with them!! Been doing well on lion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think in the first win i came out with like 21 assists, and second game i had 33 assists! DAT ULTI lol!
> My team applauded me, but am i playing lion right? I was watching videos and it says try not to KS with his ulti etc. Just focus on bursting people and let your team finish.


Pretty much heroes like Lion and Lina you want to throw your ult out onto the opponent rather early so that you can get the maximum damage output done and kill them as quick as possible. Blink Dagger is a great item once you get the hang of your hero too so you can blink onto people and stun/mini for easy kills.

Currently sitting at 47-3-1, definitely feels like pub Dota.


----------



## Lhino

Guys I have epic news. I finally got a key from an amazing Steam group called Discuss DotA 2, join their group if you are looking for a key. Add me to the list







.


----------



## Sainesk

I feel i'm starting to get the basics, still no clue what the random creatures lying around the map do, apart from that one big one which I heard drops something...
I'm happy all heroes have access to the same items in the shop, if each hero had his own set of items in the shop that would have really overwhelmed someone new like me.

Also, one of my wins didn't get counted - it just never appeared, no extra loss or abandoned count or anything lol







.

If a teammate abandons, is it worth taking their hero and controlling it? my teammates just seemed to leave his hero in the spawn shop...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Guys I have epic news. I finally got a key from an amazing Steam group called Discuss DotA 2, join their group if you are looking for a key. Add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice, what is your Steam ID so I can add you to the OCN group?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I feel i'm starting to get the basics, still no clue what the random creatures lying around the map do, apart from that one big one which I heard drops something...
> I'm happy all heroes have access to the same items in the shop, if each hero had his own set of items in the shop that would have really overwhelmed someone new like me.
> Also, one of my wins didn't get counted - it just never appeared, no extra loss or abandoned count or anything lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> If a teammate abandons, is it worth taking their hero and controlling it? my teammates just seemed to leave his hero in the spawn shop...


You should watch replays and/or live games and go to playdota.com to read up on the game. The learning curve is huge and I think that is the best way to learn the game; Watch others that know what they are doing and read up on the game.


----------



## Lhino

Hey sorry for late reply was playing DotA 2 haha.
Steam ID:Lhino


----------



## Nicnivian

I'm loving Bounty Hunter at the moment. Except these nukers are giving me a rough time. =p

Only got the beta the other day. Jumped on for the first time at around 2am and was watching the typical VALVe logo intro, then he turned his head... I pooped. I am not ashamed to admit it, I pooped...
Was NOT expecting that at all!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey sorry for late reply was playing DotA 2 haha.
> Steam ID:Lhino


Invited to the Steam OCN Dota 2 group!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> I'm loving Bounty Hunter at the moment. Except these nukers are giving me a rough time. =p
> Only got the beta the other day. Jumped on for the first time at around 2am and was watching the typical VALVe logo intro, then he turned his head... I pooped. I am not ashamed to admit it, I pooped...
> Was NOT expecting that at all!


Lol what, isn't that intro movie the same in all of Valve's games? You can add -novid in the Dota 2 launch options to skip that when the game loads if it scares you that much!


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Invited to the Steam OCN Dota 2 group!
> Lol what, isn't that intro movie the same in all of Valve's games? You can add -novid in the Dota 2 launch options to skip that when the game loads if it scares you that much!


Nope. Every other VALVe game it plays the music, the image jitters a little, bit the guy is static. It doesn't scare me. It did the first time because I was expecting the same old intro, combined with my sleep deprivation and the fact I wasn't expecting it, I freaked out.

Have no problem with it at all now.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> Nope. Every other VALVe game it plays the music, the image jitters a little, bit the guy is static. It doesn't scare me. It did the first time because I was expecting the same old intro, combined with my sleep deprivation and the fact I wasn't expecting it, I freaked out.
> Have no problem with it at all now.


Ah I see, I hope you don't get nightmares about it now.


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Ah I see, I hope you don't get nightmares about it now.


Ain't got time for nightmares... Got me some killing to do!


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Guys I have epic news. I finally got a key from an amazing Steam group called Discuss DotA 2, join their group if you are looking for a key. Add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just joined, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## consume

I think i'm having too much fun with -*** mode. What can possibly beat waveform? lolol


----------



## For_the_moves

What's the purpose of this mode?


----------



## MRoFlare

*** (what the F*ck) mode in dota was unlimited spell/skill usage/ Spamming. NO cooldown! Clerkwork sits at base and spam missiles like it was WW3! people get so mad. they die b4 they can leave base


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys is there any way to change the experience level you choose in the beginning? I chose familiar but it is filled with noobs and leavers. I want to change to experienced, is there any way to edit a file or something to do this?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> ...Steam Dota 2 OCN group. If you aren't in it yet you can send me your Steam ID and I will add you to it.


Could I get an invite please?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> I think i'm having too much fun with -*** mode. What can possibly beat waveform? lolol


Probably Zues, you can stay in the fountain and spam his ultimate haha. I see you are in Albany, I'm about an hour and fifteen minute drive west of you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> What's the purpose of this mode?


It just for fun. It isn't a mode that is played frequently or taken seriously by any means.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys is there any way to change the experience level you choose in the beginning? I chose familiar but it is filled with noobs and leavers. I want to change to experienced, is there any way to edit a file or something to do this?


I don't recall that option but it was probably there when I first installed the game months ago. Not sure if you can change it or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Could I get an invite please?


Invited!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Probably Zues, you can stay in the fountain and spam his ultimate haha. I see you are in Albany, I'm about an hour and fifteen minute drive west of you.


Silencer would like to have a word with you


----------



## Spade616

my system has crashed 4x since the latest update, and it never crashes outside of dota 2. any of you get the same problem? ive left 2 games now cuz of those crashes


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> my system has crashed 4x since the latest update, and it never crashes outside of dota 2. any of you get the same problem? ive left 2 games now cuz of those crashes


Nope, I've played a lot since the last patch which came out almost 2 weeks ago now. Maybe you should try a reinstall or something, hmm.


----------



## Sainesk

is there a way to detect/counter invisibility if your hero isn't one that counters that type of stuff?

I read a few of the guides on playdota, but couldn't find one that mentioned invisibility.


----------



## Jonsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> is there a way to detect/counter invisibility if your hero isn't one that counters that type of stuff?
> I read a few of the guides on playdota, but couldn't find one that mentioned invisibility.


Bounty Hunter's Track and Slardar's Amp are used to counter invisibility otherwise items such as Sentry Wards, Dust of Appearance, and Gem of Truesight are commonly used against invisible heroes. You can upgrade the Necronomicon to it's final level where it could be used to detect invisible units however this is less commonly chosen because of it's high cost.


----------



## sockpirate

hey guys, just a quick question, i know runes spawn every two minutes, but do they spawn randomly between the 2 positions or in a set position each round start?


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nope, I've played a lot since the last patch which came out almost 2 weeks ago now. Maybe you should try a reinstall or something, hmm.


yeah im gonna check if my game files are messed up or something. im in the leaver pool again ugh. : /
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> hey guys, just a quick question, i know runes spawn every two minutes, but do they spawn randomly between the 2 positions or in a set position each round start?


it is completely random.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> is there a way to detect/counter invisibility if your hero isn't one that counters that type of stuff?
> I read a few of the guides on playdota, but couldn't find one that mentioned invisibility.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonsu*
> 
> Bounty Hunter's Track and Slardar's Amp are used to counter invisibility otherwise items such as Sentry Wards, Dust of Appearance, and Gem of Truesight are commonly used against invisible heroes. You can upgrade the Necronomicon to it's final level where it could be used to detect invisible units however this is less commonly chosen because of it's high cost.


Agree with this. Dust, Sentries and Gems are very commonly used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> hey guys, just a quick question, i know runes spawn every two minutes, but do they spawn randomly between the 2 positions or in a set position each round start?


Runes spawn every even minute (ex. 2:00, 4:00, etc) randomly at either the "top" or "bottom" locations. A rune will not spawn if one still exists from the previous spawn (in other words there will never be a rune available at both locations at the same time) but you can get 2 runes back-to-back by activating/bottling a rune just before the even minute and then getting the rune that spawns at that even minute.

Hope that wasn't confusing haha.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Agree with this. Dust, Sentries and Gems are very commonly used.
> Runes spawn every even minute (ex. 2:00, 4:00, etc) randomly at either the "top" or "bottom" locations. A rune will not spawn if one still exists from the previous spawn (in other words there will never be a rune available at both locations at the same time) but you can get 2 runes back-to-back by activating/bottling a rune just before the even minute and then getting the rune that spawns at that even minute.
> Hope that wasn't confusing haha.


nope! Made perfect sense!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> nope! Made perfect sense!


Glad to hear that haha.


----------



## For_the_moves

All this talk about strategies and watching some great streams has got me bummed. I'm trying to use HON to pass the time until I can get a key but it just doesn't cut it anymore.

I think the best counter for invis heroes is getting a Gem of True Sight early and place it on one of your beefier heroes. Some players are careless and often will run around without checking your items. When they come close, kill them. Or, put the Gem on an invis that way they'll be hesitant to attack since they won't know if you can see them or not.


----------



## sockpirate

Watched a few vids on Dazzle tonight, and so far have went 5 and 1 with him! Really liking him a lot!


----------



## Tweak17emon

kinda bummed there wasnt a hero update last week. hopefully they add two heros this week.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> is there a way to detect/counter invisibility if your hero isn't one that counters that type of stuff?
> I read a few of the guides on playdota, but couldn't find one that mentioned invisibility.


IF you look on the item page, Sentry Wards, Dust of Appearance (both at Ancient of Wonders), and Gem of True Sight (Cache) all provide true sight.

EDIT: I was too slow


----------



## Tweak17emon

gem is dangerous though. you die you lose it :/


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Watched a few vids on Dazzle tonight, and so far have went 5 and 1 with him! Really liking him a lot!


He's a support hero though, so you should be striving to get assists rather than kills :E


----------



## Sainesk

this game has so much bm lol, worst i've ever seen.

saving teammates with omni throughout the whole game, least deaths, lots of successful ganks, 13 levels above one teammate. Mess up once = go die noob, fail teammate, @#$%^ etc.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> He's a support hero though, so you should be striving to get assists rather than kills :E


I meant 5 wins and 1 loss. Of course i played him as support!!


----------



## Lhino

I love Storm Spirit in DotA 2. I didn't play him much in the first one but he is so epic in number 2 for some reason. Tidehunter's comments are so funny, always on about eating the strangest things. I am loving this game lol.


----------



## TheOddOne

Oh yeah I'm riding 7 games winning streak since the night I subbed spade and play with Zulli


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Watched a few vids on Dazzle tonight, and so far have went 5 and 1 with him! Really liking him a lot!


I enjoy Dazzle a lot too. I like to go Ring of Basilius, Arcane Boots, and Mek on him. I also get Tangos, Salves, Clarities and wards a lot as well. You generally don't get much farm with Dazzle so it is important to absorb as much experience as possible and be in every team fight to keep pace with everyone else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> kinda bummed there wasnt a hero update last week. hopefully they add two heros this week.


My thoughts exactly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> gem is dangerous though. you die you lose it :/


Well your allies can grab it if you die. Also if you've killed the invis hero you bought it for a few times it was probably well worth the gold that was spent on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> this game has so much bm lol, worst i've ever seen.
> saving teammates with omni throughout the whole game, least deaths, lots of successful ganks, 13 levels above one teammate. Mess up once = go die noob, fail teammate, @#$%^ etc.


Yeah it is definitely bad a lot of the time although I do encounter friendly players often. Yet another reason to play with friends.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah it is definitely bad a lot of the time although I do encounter friendly players often. Yet another reason to play with friends.


Spheresword !!


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I love Storm Spirit in DotA 2. I didn't play him much in the first one but he is so epic in number 2 for some reason. Tidehunter's comments are so funny, always on about eating the strangest things. I am loving this game lol.


http://www.dota2wiki.com/images/e/eb/Ss_lose_04.mp3

BEST

STORM SPIRIT QUOTE

EVER.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> this game has so much bm lol, worst i've ever seen.
> saving teammates with omni throughout the whole game, least deaths, lots of successful ganks, 13 levels above one teammate. Mess up once = go die noob, fail teammate, @#$%^ etc.


What do you expect it isn't like most other games where you rely mostly on your own skills if one team mate can easily cost you a game


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> http://www.dota2wiki.com/images/e/eb/Ss_lose_04.mp3
> BEST
> STORM SPIRIT QUITE
> EVER.


Hahah what the heck.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> http://www.dota2wiki.com/images/e/eb/Ss_lose_04.mp3
> BEST
> STORM SPIRIT QUOTE
> EVER.


Hahaha.


----------



## sockpirate

I have not lost a game YET since i picked up Dazzle! Although it has something to do with playing with 2 friends, but still so fun to win game after game!


----------



## Lhino

I really need to party up with someone lol.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I really need to party up with someone lol.


arent you only on a friends account?


----------



## Luxio

Now you guys really make me jealous.









I have now unofficially quit DotA because I am *SICK* of playing games on Garena pubs and whatnot... Also the fact that I have the french oral baccalaureate coming very very soon and I have little time to play. By the way, I never really used Steam, how is it ? I am really worried about privacy and I hope Steam is not something like Origin









Oh and is Invoker implemented yet ? One of the most versatile heroes of the game, can play at any damn position you can think of... YES ! Even pure support ! (Dendimon FTW)

I have now attained the level where I don't even need wards anymore, just looking at the minimap I can pinpoint with accuracy where are the enemies. It is mostly done through experience and logical thinking.

Example : Shadow Fiend with an empty bottle goes missing at the 6th min mark. Logically you would expect him to go to the runes. 30 seconds later if he is not back at mid lane and the rune he picked is near your lane, there is a 80% chance that he is coming for you.

Remember : Map awareness > EVERYTHING.

-Luxio


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> Now you guys really make me jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now unofficially quit DotA because I am *SICK* of playing games on Garena pubs and whatnot... Also the fact that I have the french oral baccalaureate coming very very soon and I have little time to play. By the way, I never really used Steam, how is it ? I am really worried about privacy and I hope Steam is not something like Origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and is Invoker implemented yet ? One of the most versatile heroes of the game, can play at any damn position you can think of... YES ! Even pure support ! (Dendimon FTW)
> I have now attained the level where I don't even need wards anymore, just looking at the minimap I can pinpoint with accuracy where are the enemies. It is mostly done through experience and logical thinking.
> Example : Shadow Fiend with an empty bottle goes missing at the 6th min mark. Logically you would expect him to go to the runes. 30 seconds later if he is not back at mid lane and the rune he picked is near your lane, there is a 80% chance that he is coming for you.
> Remember : Map awareness > EVERYTHING.
> -Luxio


Teammate "WHY NO MIA U BAD" [insert name] has left the game.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Teammate "WHY NO MIA U BAD" [insert name] has left the game.


Question based on this. Should you call MIA when the opposing hero(es) go missing? Some say you should be watching the mini-map and should be aware without the call. Others say that you should since they're busy with their own lane and don't have time to watch the map. I call MIA, just wanted to see what others think.

I'm tired of waiting so I'm just going to ask here. Does anyone have a key that they're willing to part with? I think I've exhausted all my options and I'm sick of the trolls and scammers in the various forums/chats.


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Question based on this. Should you call MIA when the opposing hero(es) go missing? Some say you should be watching the mini-map and should be aware without the call. Others say that you should since they're busy with their own lane and don't have time to watch the map. I call MIA, just wanted to see what others think.
> I'm tired of waiting so I'm just going to ask here. Does anyone have a key that they're willing to part with? I think I've exhausted all my options and I'm sick of the trolls and scammers in the various forums/chats.


I never even heard of MIA.










In the Vietnamese rooms, it's "miss mid", "miss top", "miss bot", "miss all", "dit me may". I'm not sure about the first four because I rarely see them, they are only used in higher leveled Vietnamese pub games. I tend to warn people that I know with "mm", "mt", "mb" because it's fast to write and doesn't sacrifice any focus. Oh and about the last one, you *always* see them in Viet pubs, ALWAYS.

But yeah, generally, it's your responsibility to be aware of your environment, you can't just ask other players to babysit you and pinpoint every possible danger, that's why I despise the "WHY DID YOU NO CALL MISS ??" demography. You can't expect to gold farm your way into the hundreds of minutes without encountering a few (not so few) deaths now can you ?

-Luxio


----------



## Tweak17emon

certain heroes you call mia specifically. "pudge miss" "riki level 6". usually just call "miss*lane*" and then "re" when they reappear. if you see a extra hero in your lane, call "3 top" or whatever lane, or if you see two enemies swap lanes call it.


----------



## Spade616

man this is annoying, i won a game as doom last night but at the same time the game ended, dota 2 went down as well, (there was a red disconnection timer at the upper right corner) then when it came back online, my game wasnt recorded.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Question based on this. Should you call MIA when the opposing hero(es) go missing? Some say you should be watching the mini-map and should be aware without the call. Others say that you should since they're busy with their own lane and don't have time to watch the map. I call MIA, just wanted to see what others think.
> I'm tired of waiting so I'm just going to ask here. Does anyone have a key that they're willing to part with? I think I've exhausted all my options and I'm sick of the trolls and scammers in the various forums/chats.


Sometimes if I'm too concentrating on last hitting, I just ping top or bot so they would retreat, I think IceFrog should put a "yellow ping" as in "retreat ping" instead of "blue ping", 'cause whenever I ping bot/top for runes, people often just back off and let enemy's mid takes it and ganks their lane >_>
In my opinion, people should be more aware, and buy wards instead of blaming teammates for no miss calls, it's really frustrating when your teammates blame you and quit the game, especially in a game where there is no surrender vote like DotA 2









@Luxio: MIA = Miss in action, but yeah my Vietnamese friends only type mm mt mb







I just called mia, since I got it from 2 years playing League of Legends.


----------



## sockpirate

I was on my twelve win with Dazzle in a row, we were literally beating ont heir ancient...and server disconnects >< boooo lol....


----------



## Lhino

I was pretty lucky with the server disconnect lol. Playing Tidehunter and my team was doing pretty well....except for drow ranger with 1 kill for 16 deaths. Ursa had been super fed by her and was now dominating us even though the rest of his team were pretty easy to kill. We had managed to kill him and push their base, at the same time the enemy team was pushing our base and we decided to have a race. Unfortunately it looked like they would win and we were busy saying gg when the server timed out. I was pretty happy lol.


----------



## Jonsu

Any idea when the next update is coming? Very sure Invoker is due this patch, so excited


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonsu*
> 
> Any idea when the next update is coming? Very sure Invoker is due this patch, so excited


Nah don't think so


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Question based on this. Should you call MIA when the opposing hero(es) go missing? Some say you should be watching the mini-map and should be aware without the call. Others say that you should since they're busy with their own lane and don't have time to watch the map. I call MIA, just wanted to see what others think.
> I'm tired of waiting so I'm just going to ask here. Does anyone have a key that they're willing to part with? I think I've exhausted all my options and I'm sick of the trolls and scammers in the various forums/chats.


It is good practice to call missing heroes, especially in pub games so your teammates don't complain. Basically better players won't complain if you don't because they actually use their eyes and can see that heroes are missing. Poorer players will generally complain if you don't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonsu*
> 
> Any idea when the next update is coming? Very sure Invoker is due this patch, so excited


I'm hoping for a big patch tonight as there wasn't one last week. Its usually every Thursday so I'm hopeful for a new patch!


----------



## OldMold

I've had it. I'm not playing a single game unless it is with people I know. I can't stand terrible players. I hate to say it, but I can't. I don't mind people who are willing to listen, but some people just do whatever they want.

My final straw was the last game. I dominated as AA, but pudge fed, BH couldn't farm, brood was awful... just awful.., and dazzle went skadi.... We got lots of kills, but it doesn't matter.

I just need to keep reminding myself that once this game releases, IH is all I will be playing anyways.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> I've had it. I'm not playing a single game unless it is with people I know. I can't stand terrible players.


instead of releasing the 10,000th hero, or fixing a minor graphical bug, they should get everyone to work on the tutorial and finish it already...


----------



## OldMold

Just played 2 private CM games with a good group of guys. We outpicked them the first game and throned them in 24 minutes.

The second game, Spade tagged along and we rolled another group just as hard. 44-5. They were decent too, we just had superior picks and we outlaned them hardcore.

I feel much better now


----------



## adizz

W00t! Two new heroes next week, might be Spiritbreaker and Silencer.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> W00t! Two new heroes next week, might be Spiritbreaker and Silencer.


----------



## mend0k

I'm having issues... just with pudge sometimes my hooks are supposed to hit but goes through the heroes..... I don't understand rofl.. but other than that my tiny complaint is the animation when activating the rot... kinda dumb since it makes it longer to cast dismember or any other skill or just to attack.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


It's on the dev forums. Also they are adding in the balance changed from 6.73b.

"There won't be an update today as we're still gearing back up after the holidays.
Here are some highlights of next week's update for you too look forward to:
Parity with the latest Dota update. This includes Stable/Current version switching, so tournaments will be able to run older versions of the game until they are ready to make the switch.
Two Heroes will be making their return. One gets a real charge out of bashing heads. The other always has to get in the last word.
64 Spectators limit removed. An unlimited number of spectators can watch any live game. "

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=16068


----------



## eosgreen

i gota be honest i am completely taken back by the following this style of moba game has when considering it was popular before games like wow existed. its SUCH an odd setup

last hit grants gold or deny them the gold
4 spells
5 players 3 lanes that spawn npcs in waves

is anyone but me baffled by the complete oddity of these games and yet have such astronomical success?

its not my cup of tea since its a bit too slow for my taste but i can see the appeal. i just was wondering if anyone whos a hardcore moba fan was ever thinking about the game from this POV and also felt it was such an oddly built game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> It's on the dev forums. Also they are adding in the balance changed from 6.73b.
> "There won't be an update today as we're still gearing back up after the holidays.
> Here are some highlights of next week's update for you too look forward to:
> Parity with the latest Dota update. This includes Stable/Current version switching, so tournaments will be able to run older versions of the game until they are ready to make the switch.
> Two Heroes will be making their return. One gets a real charge out of bashing heads. The other always has to get in the last word.
> 64 Spectators limit removed. An unlimited number of spectators can watch any live game. "
> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=16068


Ahh, nice. Thanks for the link!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> i gota be honest i am completely taken back by the following this style of moba game has when considering it was popular before games like wow existed. its SUCH an odd setup
> last hit grants gold or deny them the gold
> 4 spells
> 5 players 3 lanes that spawn npcs in waves
> is anyone but me baffled by the complete oddity of these games and yet have such astronomical success?
> its not my cup of tea since its a bit too slow for my taste but i can see the appeal. i just was wondering if anyone whos a hardcore moba fan was ever thinking about the game from this POV and also felt it was such an oddly built game.


They are just as unique as anything else, I suppose. There aren't any other games out there that stress 5v5 teamplay quite like MOBA games. Not that I am aware of anyhow.


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Ahh, nice. Thanks for the link!
> They are just as unique as anything else, I suppose. There aren't any other games out there that stress 5v5 teamplay quite like MOBA games. Not that I am aware of anyhow.


its true i just never thought a concept that was good for its time would last. no one has really hit a nail on the head with a GREAT arena game yet. im sure moba fans would say no but one day a good arena game will come out and i dont even mean guild wars 2, an even better 1... all shall swap


----------



## Luxio

I would prefer the word "Action RTS" over "MOBA" because of the fact that DotA which is basically the roots IS an Action RTS game, it was built on an RTS engine and features action (single unit control).

A little history for Defence of the Ancients fans :

The current version of DotA is actually DotA Allstars which was a compilation of the most fun heroes of different DotA maps, because in the past, you had hundreds of DotA maps. The Defence of the Ancients is inspired from a Starcraft map called Aeon of Strife.

Dota 2 is meant to be DotA with an upgraded engine and some bells and whistles but it's essence is still the same.

IceFrog, the current DotA/Dota 2 developer took the responsibility of development during the 6.4x period. He is the guy that blasted the game into great popularity.

China has the most DotA players with over 12 M.

-Luxio


----------



## rxsocal

Any true PROs here on OCN want to play with me?

I'm looking for teammates that want to have a good time....pubstomping. Lets represent!

Add me STEAM ID: rxsocal


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> IceFrog, the current DotA/Dota 2 developer took the responsibility of development during the 6.4x period. He is the guy that blasted the game into great popularity.
> 
> -Luxio


Nope, Chuck Testa. IceFrog took over during 6.01 period, and since then, every updates comes with a changelogs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rxsocal*
> 
> Any true PROs here on OCN want to play with me?
> 
> I'm looking for teammates that want to have a good time....pubstomping. Lets represent!
> 
> Add me STEAM ID: rxsocal


Well, I don't consider myself a pro, but when you see me pick PotM it's ***** JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## Tweak17emon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rxsocal*
> 
> Any true PROs here on OCN want to play with me?
> I'm looking for teammates that want to have a good time....pubstomping. Lets represent!
> Add me STEAM ID: rxsocal


ive played competitively if you want to add me. usually play Sand King, Sniper, Zeus, Dragon Knight, Bounty Hunter, Spirit Breaker (not released) and Troll Warlord (not released, my best hero).

add me if you want to pubstomp:

tweak17emon or 309.tweak (cant remember if it goes by screen name or login name)

ive got about 70 games put in and im a little over 1:1 win/loss due to rolling bad teams and whatnot.


----------



## jadenx2

throwing my steamid out there if anyone wants to premade:

originaL

or email: [email protected]

feel free to add me, i play an even balance of support and carries, i also pick in synergy with my teammates picks for good comps.


----------



## Luxio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Nope, Chuck Testa. IceFrog took over during 6.01 period, and since then, every updates comes with a changelogs.
> Well, I don't consider myself a pro, but when you see me pick PotM it's ***** JUST GOT REAL.


Are you positively sure ? I remember the transition from 5.x to 6.2x was made under Guinsoo and then he somehow quit, IceFrog took a lot of test versions that weren't fully stable until the 6.4x. That explains why China used to play the 5.79 (?) map during IceFog's development of the 6.x versions. Can we safely assume the fact that the 6.4x series were completely another DotA map ?

I remember 6.37 was so bad that it didn't last a week until 6.38 got out to fix some things. Of course my sources are my long term memories from ancient Gosugamer articles, I may be mistaking with the actual period I started playing DotA, if so, my apologies.

-Luxio


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> ive played competitively if you want to add me. usually play Sand King, Sniper, Zeus, Dragon Knight, Bounty Hunter, Spirit Breaker (not released) and Troll Warlord (not released, my best hero).
> add me if you want to pubstomp:
> tweak17emon or 309.tweak (cant remember if it goes by screen name or login name)
> ive got about 70 games put in and im a little over 1:1 win/loss due to rolling bad teams and whatnot.


will not let me add.


----------



## rxsocal

Yea... you guys gotta add me cuz I don't have a paid game on Steam so I can't add anybody; I can only accept. I usually random 90% of the time unless it's to counter pick. I need mates out there that will syner-pick with my hero for a good team. I welcome all adds...just be warned, if you're not up to par after 2 games, I'll probably delete ya. and if I suck, feel free ta delete me (to be fair)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> I would prefer the word "Action RTS" over "MOBA" because of the fact that DotA which is basically the roots IS an Action RTS game, it was built on an RTS engine and features action (single unit control).
> A little history for Defence of the Ancients fans :
> The current version of DotA is actually DotA Allstars which was a compilation of the most fun heroes of different DotA maps, because in the past, you had hundreds of DotA maps. The Defence of the Ancients is inspired from a Starcraft map called Aeon of Strife.
> Dota 2 is meant to be DotA with an upgraded engine and some bells and whistles but it's essence is still the same.
> IceFrog, the current DotA/Dota 2 developer took the responsibility of development during the 6.4x period. He is the guy that blasted the game into great popularity.
> China has the most DotA players with over 12 M.
> -Luxio


They removed "Allstars" from the name a while ago.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rxsocal*
> 
> Any true PROs here on OCN want to play with me?
> I'm looking for teammates that want to have a good time....pubstomping. Lets represent!
> Add me STEAM ID: rxsocal


I'm always looking for people to play with so feel free to message me for some games. Added you to the Steam OCN Dota group.


----------



## Exostenza

I got the survey and never got any keys or invites.... was really stoked on playing this game with some buddies. If anyone has an invite or a few please would you share?

My steam is masterofthetides

Thanks in advance OCN!


----------



## SC2pro

i cant wait to play this game!!!!! is there an official release date yet?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2pro*
> 
> i cant wait to play this game!!!!! is there an official release date yet?


Nope not yet, I've heard February in rumors but I'm doubtful about that.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> Are you positively sure ? I remember the transition from 5.x to 6.2x was made under Guinsoo and then he somehow quit, IceFrog took a lot of test versions that weren't fully stable until the 6.4x. That explains why China used to play the 5.79 (?) map during IceFog's development of the 6.x versions. Can we safely assume the fact that the 6.4x series were completely another DotA map ?
> I remember 6.37 was so bad that it didn't last a week until 6.38 got out to fix some things. Of course my sources are my long term memories from ancient Gosugamer articles, I may be mistaking with the actual period I started playing DotA, if so, my apologies.
> -Luxio


Reign of Chaos started getting popular, so some people started to making DotA maps. Eul made the first DotA map on Reign of Chaos, with only five heroes. Eul quit the project after making a Frozen Throne version of the first DotA map. This though didn't affect its development.
DotA-Allstars was then made by a few people combining all the heroes from the different variants. Then came Guinsoo, who became the main developer of DotA Allstars. IceFrog was invited to help him along with other guys and after 6.01, Guinsoo stopped developing DotA-Allstars and IceFrog became the sole updater. That was the end of 2004, beginning of 2005


----------



## OldMold

Just played against my first cheater today.

30 seconds into the game, the msg "Sniper has grabbed the Aegis....." popped up 4 times. I guess he found a way to continuously drop Aegis. They were all over the ground in the mid lane.

Luckily we all reported him and the game was shortly disconnected after that. I guess that is what the Beta is for. He felt like he was doing Valve a favor by experimenting.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Just played against my first cheater today.
> 30 seconds into the game, the msg "Sniper has grabbed the Aegis....." popped up 4 times. I guess he found a way to continuously drop Aegis. They were all over the ground in the mid lane.
> Luckily we all reported him and the game was shortly disconnected after that. I guess that is what the Beta is for. He felt like he was doing Valve a favor by experimenting.


Thats pretty funny, I would have liked to see that. I've played like 235 hours and I've yet to see any cheating or hacking issues thus far. Not that I was aware of anyhow.


----------



## mylilpony

I'm back, let's play!


----------



## consume

I got the sickest blackhole today and I have to share it












me and naix owned them so hard. We were like a second away from being chronosphered lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Just played against my first cheater today.
> 
> 30 seconds into the game, the msg "Sniper has grabbed the Aegis....." popped up 4 times. I guess he found a way to continuously drop Aegis. They were all over the ground in the mid lane.
> 
> Luckily we all reported him and the game was shortly disconnected after that. I guess that is what the Beta is for. He felt like he was doing Valve a favor by experimenting.


I read about this on reddit. Apparently you could add the aegis to your build editor list, then constantly buy it for 0 gold afterwards. It was patched yesterday though.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> I got the sickest blackhole today and I have to share it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and naix owned them so hard. We were like a second away from being chronosphered lol


Naix's damage


----------



## EVILNOK

Finally got my invite but it just happens to be the same day classes started back.


----------



## soulfire12

Any one want to play with a semi-noob. I am tired of losing :'(. add Kwasix


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Finally got my invite but it just happens to be the same day classes started back.


What did you do to get one? Been waiting a while.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Word, I need a dota 2 beta key badly.
Anyone got an extra?

As for the Steam invites, how do you apply for one?


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Thats pretty funny, I would have liked to see that. I've played like 235 hours and I've yet to see any cheating or hacking issues thus far. Not that I was aware of anyhow.


yeah ive got over 150 games and have yet to encounter a cheater. but its good that people are exploiting cheats during beta so they can be checked out. btw its taking them a while to release the next update.









woot silencer and spiritbreaker(my most fave dota 1 str hero) is out!!111!! also the new dota 1 items are in. excited to try them out as soon as the servers go online


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> yeah ive got over 150 games and have yet to encounter a cheater. but its good that people are exploiting cheats during beta so they can be checked out. btw its taking them a while to release the next update.


Yeah better in the beta than retail. The patch is supposed to come out tonight and they've updated the Dota 2 blog so I'm assuming it'll be available sometime soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dota2team*
> A hush falls on the battlefield.
> January 13, 2012 - Dota Team
> We now return to your regularly scheduled programming, starting with the longest changelist we've ever composed. If you were to stack all the text in this changelog it would reach the Mad Moon and back.
> 
> First things first: Spirit Breaker and Silencer have arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's update also includes several features we are really excited about. First, we've incorporated the latest Dota 6.73 changes, including 5 new items: Rod of Atos, Heaven's Halberd, Ring of Aquila, Abyssal Blade and Tranquil Boots. We've also began deploying our new Spectator proxy system that will allow games to have an unlimited number of spectators. Not all games will support this at the start, while we gather data on the system's performance, but we expect to finish full deployment soon. Another spectating feature we've added is Autospeed to replays: Autospeed will fast-forward games until high intensity moments are detected at which point it will return to regular speeds. So you can now watch Dendi harvest Battle Furies with your hands free!
> 
> For those running tournaments, this update also includes a new option in Private Lobbies to select which version to run: Latest or Tournament. The Latest version will always include all the most recent changes, while Tournament will create a game with the current tournament rules. And in other tournament news:
> StarLeague teams have been confirmed.
> The Brawl has opened up signups.
> The Premier is ongoing right now with coverage over at DotaCommentaries.com.
> TeamInfused is happening at the end of the month with hardware prizes.


http://blog.dota2.com/

Patch notes


----------



## NoTiCe

Just got done playing a game with spiritbreaker. He's pretty great, kinda sucked that I played against a team full of stunners which slowed me down quite a bit but he's great in the end.

Anyways just started really playing online and getting back into dota. It would be great to find a few people to play with, add me iNunFun


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Just got done playing a game with spiritbreaker. He's pretty great, kinda sucked that I played against a team full of stunners which slowed me down quite a bit but he's great in the end.
> Anyways just started really playing online and getting back into dota. It would be great to find a few people to play with, add me iNunFun


SB drives me completely bananas. He is my bane in Dota. Will try to remember to add you to the OCN Dota Steam group, not on my PC atm. Remind me if I forget.


----------



## OldMold

So me and a guy from the UK have been playing a lot of CM games lately. We also play with another German guy when he is on and we all chat through TS.

We probably play 3-5 CM games a night and, for the most part, win all of them. If we lose, It typically is because there are only 2-3 of us and we have to accept random Pub players that do not fulfill their role. If any of you are looking into playing some private CM games, let me know. We are looking for a steady group that can play and mesh well together. Once you play some good, close CM games, you will never want to play AP again









Just today, I played a 63 minute game in which we took both their tier 4 towers and were about to destroy the throne. Somehow, they take out 3 of us, and push our mid rax and one tier 4 tower. Luckily, we came back for the win.

We are basically looking for people who have a good understanding of the current meta-game, as well as the drafting process. If you follow professional dota (Like the Defense tournament right now) that helps as well. I am by no means a top tier dota player, but I can fill my role when needed.

We typically run tri-lanes (with great success so far) unless the lane orientation is better suited differently.

If you feel that you are a very strong support player or a solid hard carry player, you are welcome to join us! It is a lot of fun and much easier chatting over TS.


----------



## soulfire12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> SB drives me completely bananas. He is my bane in Dota. Will try to remember to add you to the OCN Dota Steam group, not on my PC atm. Remind me if I forget.


Mind adding me too? i promise i will not feed...(not a lot)

steam [RAGE]® kwasix


----------



## JoeWalsh

We should figure out when a lot of people in the DotA 2 OCN steam group can play and have regular matches


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> We should figure out when a lot of people in the DotA 2 OCN steam group can play and have regular matches


^ That sounds like a cool idea. You can count me in whenever.


----------



## mylilpony

I usually play every weeknight from 10 PM- midnight PST. Sometimes earlier if i have time, and weekends are all over the place. Also does captains mode go towards record?


----------



## OldMold

CM games are private, so they do not count.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulfire12*
> 
> Mind adding me too? i promise i will not feed...(not a lot)
> steam [RAGE]® kwasix


Added!

I play mostly later at night like from 9pm on to whenever. I'll always be down for a game as playing with friends is always better than solo.


----------



## soulfire12

Any one want to play right now...we need 3 more people .


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Added!
> I play mostly later at night like from 9pm on to whenever. I'll always be down for a game as playing with friends is always better than solo.


Y UNO 30/0 TINY ?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Y UNO 30/0 TINY ?


IIRC I ended that game like 22-0 or something like that haha.


----------



## Peremptor

If anyone wants to add me my steam id is peremptor but I usually play dota late at night.

Just been playing support/gankers (lich,zeus, cm, swapper, leviathan) with a friend most of the time. The main issue with ranked AP is that seldom are the teams balanced just one side stomping on the other due to superior lineups/better players. I'm 28-21 so far whatever that means. I wouldn't really worry too much about your record in the beta at least.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> If anyone wants to add me my steam id is peremptor but I usually play dota late at night.
> Just been playing support/gankers (lich,zeus, cm, swapper, leviathan) with a friend most of the time. The main issue with ranked AP is that seldom are the teams balanced just one side stomping on the other due to superior lineups/better players. I'm 28-21 so far whatever that means. I wouldn't really worry too much about your record in the beta at least.


Added you to the Steam OCN Dota 2 group. And yeah I agree with that, been waiting for them to add like RD and CD.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dota2team*
> So begins a new age of knowledge
> 
> This week we welcome the return of one of Dota's most versatile heroes: Invoker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the usual set of fixes and additions, this update also enables your Dota Profile page, which you can reach by clicking on your name in the mini-profile. You can also check out other player's profiles by clicking on their names throughout the UI. On your profile you'll find a variety of information about your Dota history, including links to replays of your recent games, your favorite heroes, commendations you've received from other players, and so on. Check it out, and let us know what else you'd like to see on there.
> 
> Also, a heads up about a change that'll be coming in an update in the next week or two: we'll be changing the replay format to a significantly better one, which will allow us to support a richer set of features when you're watching a replay. The unfortunate side effect of the format change is that all old replays will not be watchable. We don't anticipate ever needing to do this again, because the new format is much more stable. So, if you've got a favorite moment in an existing replay, make sure you record it out into a video within the next week.


Dota 2 blog

Changelog

Edit - And someone said they would never add Invoker to Dota 2.. Haha


----------



## Peremptor

The invoker model looks great. Too bad most of the players that are picking him in ranked pubs are just spamming that old fireball stuff.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> The invoker model looks great. Too bad most of the players that are picking him in ranked pubs are just spamming that old fireball stuff.


Yeah he looks just like the Dota 1 variant. I haven't played much since the patch but I'm sure EMP/Tornado is just as annoying as ever.


----------



## Zulli85

JoeWalsh has provided us with a form and a spreadsheet that we can fill out to see who is available to play at what times. I am going to but it in the OP for everyone to see. This should help us get some games going! I believe you just need to fill out the simple form and you will be added to the spreadsheet.

Dota 2 OCN Form

Dota 2 OCN Spreadsheet


----------



## Peremptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah he looks just like the Dota 1 variant. I haven't played much since the patch but I'm sure EMP/Tornado is just as annoying as ever.


Last game I played we got an Invoker on our team that knew exactly how to use him. He pretty much used all his better stuff all game long even put the fireball to good use a couple of times. Too bad he's just awful in the hands of a beginner.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> Last game I played we got an Invoker on our team that knew exactly how to use him. He pretty much used all his better stuff all game long even put the fireball to good use a couple of times. Too bad he's just awful in the hands of a beginner.


Yeah Invoker is one of the hardest, if not the hardest, heroes in the game to play. He can be a serious pain in the butt with a skilled player.


----------



## turbonerds

anyone have a invite? i still haven't gotten a beta key.. ;(


----------



## NorcalTRD

Word.
I wanna play dota 2 so bad


----------



## For_the_moves

I don't have a key either, but anyway.............

What is it about these types of games that bring out the worst in people? I've met a ton of player types when playing HON:

- I have a higher MMR so listen and do I say
- Your building that hero wrong
- Those that are ready to cast blame when they mess up
- I'm not support so I shouldn't help ward

Is it like this in dota 2 as well? Am I expecting too much? Do these games simply attract a certain type of player? What is it?


----------



## Coma

I don't think it's that they attract a certain type of player. It's just a game where you need to communicate to win, and nobody wants to admit it's their fault. It's this way in MMORPG groups as well, it's just less "violent" because the other side either can't (artificial barrier as in languages, or they're just NPCs).

Another point to consider is DotA is a game where a lead sustains its own growth. In MMO PvP, even if you've screwed up all game, if you can just respawn and get your act together - you can win. It's clear to everyone in DotA that the snowball effect is strong, and screwups reduce your chance to win.


----------



## Sriracha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I don't have a key either, but anyway.............
> What is it about these types of games that bring out the worst in people? I've met a ton of player types when playing HON:
> - I have a higher MMR so listen and do I say
> - Your building that hero wrong
> - Those that are ready to cast blame when they mess up
> - I'm not support so I shouldn't help ward
> Is it like this in dota 2 as well? Am I expecting too much? Do these games simply attract a certain type of player? What is it?


Yes, there are players out there like this in the beta but during the 110 hours I've already spent playing on this game, I've encountered them much less often than I did when I played HoN. Same goes with ragers - Dota players in general seem to be much more cool headed than HoN players. Unfortunately, my experience with HoN was marred with ragers and quitters, which was the main reason I left and went back to playing LoL and WC3 Dota.

I still don't understand why HoN, out of all the ARTS games that I've played (and I've played them all), has the most rageful community that I've ever encountered.


----------



## OldMold

So are any of you guys in the JeeSports Dota2 Championship? Looks like a lot of fun.

http://www.jeesports.com/news/detail/PC/Dota2/325/JeeDota2-Championship-1

If you guys haven't entered yet, the last qualifier is open next Sunday. If you are interested in something like this but don't have enough time to get with a team, they are having another tournament in February.


----------



## Jimi

Valve's current goals for Dota 2 are to:
a) create a copy of original dota on source engine
b) lessen the learning curve
c) encourage a more levelheaded community

The DoTA clone is coming alone pretty well. They've yet to really implement any means for new players, but the profiles are shaping up to help with the community.

I played a little bit of LoL, but never really found it addicting. I'm absolutely hooked on Dota 2, though.


----------



## OldMold

Where did you get these goals from?

As for lessening the learning curve, that would be a tricky one. That would be difficult to do without "dumbing" the game down or making it easier to play. I love dota because there is so much to learn and people play for years and are always learning.

I personally hope they do not do this. I was once a terrible pub that found my way through all the criticism and became familiar with the game. If I can do it, so can everyone else. So what if this game is not that "noob friendly"? That is what separates dota from most other games. I feel the learning curve should remain as high as it is.

The best way I can describe dota is I think it should be a game that is understood through experience. For example:

A kid could play MW3 or a similar game for 3-6 months and become very good at the game. With dota, it works differently. People can still become much better dota players in 3-6 months, but they still have a ways to go.

I am the only person in my area/circle of friends that plays dota. Lets say one of my friends decides to try dota out. That is great, but even if he has played for a full year, I expect to be better than him in many regards (last hitting, juking, microing, map awareness, game mechanics, item choices, drafting, creep/neutral knowledge, time significance, ward knowledge, etc.) I am not saying that I want the learning curve to remain high so experienced players can smash new players. I am saying that dota is an experience game, and people should learn the game how many of us have learned it. Perhaps some of you got to your pinnacle in a matter of months. For me and many others here, it took years.

Even though 1-3 of those years I was not that skilled, they were still fun









If they ever hope to lessen the backlash on new players, they have to create some servers that are strictly for "noobs/new players". There is obviously much more that would have to go into it, as it is much easier to say than to do, but that is the general idea.


----------



## NoTiCe

So has anyone else ran into the bug of not being able to control your hero? It happens to me once or twice a game at least!! I have to do a quick reset of the game to fix it.


----------



## Jimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Where did you get these goals from?
> As for lessening the learning curve, that would be a tricky one. That would be difficult to do without "dumbing" the game down or making it easier to play. I love dota because there is so much to learn and people play for years and are always learning.


These are the goals pretty much everyone has been has been echoing on the dev forums and in the game. They don't want the dumb down the game, but they do want to set up a system where noobs get matched up with people who have high teaching ratings and there is meant to be some kind of learning system implemented in the game.

We'll have to wait for all this since their priority is cloning DoTA first and the game is still early in beta development.


----------



## Peremptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimi*
> 
> These are the goals pretty much everyone has been has been echoing on the dev forums and in the game. They don't want the dumb down the game, but they do want to set up a system where noobs get matched up with people who have high teaching ratings and there is meant to be some kind of learning system implemented in the game.
> We'll have to wait for all this since their priority is cloning DoTA first and the game is still early in beta development.


It's all about rewarding patient good players that don't get upset with their less experienced teammates and punishing flamers or those that rage quit if they don't get a certain lane or just don't get off to a good start period. If the matchmaking truly starts doing its job they can let the bad elements of the dota community play by themselves while the let those that play for the fun and teamwork aspects slowly foster in beginners.

The AI bots already do a good job letting you practice fundamentals and just get the basics down of how your hero's abilities work and how they synergize with other heroes.


----------



## NoTiCe

Do you guys think they're just going to display wins on your public profile? and not your amount of losses with wins?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Do you guys think they're just going to display wins on your public profile? and not your amount of losses with wins?


I think they'll have a W/L ratio eventually. Also, I haven't been unable to control my player like you mentioned, but my cursor has been glitching. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Do you guys think they're just going to display wins on your public profile? and not your amount of losses with wins?


I was wondering the same thing when the last patch was released last week and I'm simply not sure if they will display your losses or not. I could understand the viewpoint either way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I think they'll have a W/L ratio eventually. Also, I haven't been unable to control my player like you mentioned, but my cursor has been glitching. Has anyone else noticed this?


I haven't had the same issue but I have only played a few games since last week's patch.


----------



## mylilpony

my 1000th post! here's a dota key PM2H8-IHXKE-3DDQE


----------



## Spade616

does halberd work perfectly? seeing as its a new item and even its icon isnt final yet. was playing as naix and used my halberds disarm against huskar but for some reason he kept on attacking. isnt disarm supposed to be 4secs for ranged heroes?


----------



## OldMold

A few days ago my mouse glitched. I couldn't tell if it was dota2 or not though because I had to restart my comp to fix it.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> A few days ago my mouse glitched. I couldn't tell if it was dota2 or not though because I had to restart my comp to fix it.


Same.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> my 1000th post! here's a dota key PM2H8-IHXKE-3DDQE


Drat! I was too late!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> my 1000th post! here's a dota key PM2H8-IHXKE-3DDQE


Nice random giveaway!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> does halberd work perfectly? seeing as its a new item and even its icon isnt final yet. was playing as naix and used my halberds disarm against huskar but for some reason he kept on attacking. isnt disarm supposed to be 4secs for ranged heroes?


Dunno, I've barely played the new patch so I can't say. Taking a short break, sometimes I lose interest in Dota for like a couple weeks or so at a time because I play it so friggin' much. WIll be back soon though, I'm sure.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice random giveaway!
> Dunno, I've barely played the new patch so I can't say. Taking a short break, sometimes I lose interest in Dota for like a couple weeks or so at a time because I play it so friggin' much. WIll be back soon though, I'm sure.


yeah ive actually been wanting to play with you guys. i never seem to catch you, oldmold, and erin online these days lol. thats why i only play 2-3 games/day these days, so i dont get too tired of it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> yeah ive actually been wanting to play with you guys. i never seem to catch you, oldmold, and erin online these days lol. thats why i only play 2-3 games/day these days, so i dont get too tired of it.


Pretty sure Erin has changed his Steam account like 40 times since he got into the beta haha.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Pretty sure Erin has changed his Steam account like 40 times since he got into the beta haha.


Me and tech and usually my other friend are playing at 10 PM pacific standard (or around) every day...spades and i were supposed to play but my internet was down and didn't get back up until 30 mins after i said i'd be on, sorry!

I' still have a positive record but i've gone 5-13 last week, and definitely encountering a lot more flaming. I'm reporting a player every other game it feels like. It's a little immature/over the top the way some ppl act...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Me and tech and usually my other friend are playing at 10 PM pacific standard (or around) every day...spades and i were supposed to play but my internet was down and didn't get back up until 30 mins after i said i'd be on, sorry!
> I' still have a positive record but i've gone 5-13 last week, and definitely encountering a lot more flaming. I'm reporting a player every other game it feels like. It's a little immature/over the top the way some ppl act...


That is pretty late here, 1AM, but I am sometimes up that late playing Dota. I intend to start playing again tonight to check out the new patch and get back in the groove. I burn myself out once in a while because I play it so much but I'm starting to crave it again.

And like many other people have said in this thread, MOBA games are notorious for bad manner. Probably the worst of any genre.


----------



## Zulli85

Clinkz! Time to spam even more dust, wards, and gems haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota 2 team*
> My bones ache for vengeance
> January 27, 2012 - Dota Team
> Clinkz the Bone Fletcher has risen from his grave and from the looks of him, he looks a bit upset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've been glued to our monitors watching the matches coming out of The Defense, make sure you stop by and check them out.
> 
> Next week we will change the way we ship new content to you every week. As mentioned in our previous update, old replays will stop working then, so don't forget to save your favorite moments out to a video format.
> 
> Lastly, patch notes can be found here.


Dota 2 blog


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Clinkz! Time to spam even more dust, wards, and gems haha.


First thing I thought on seeing it.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> First thing I thought on seeing it.


Finally played Invoker for the first time ! Went 9-1 15 assists, but so rusty couldn't remember all the spell combos quickly. Went bracers/tango, to boots and durum and magic wand, to aghanims, force staff, guinsoo and bkb. fun character, but a pain to get used to creeping at beginning, so weak. was getting manhandled at mid until lvl 4 or 5

Also the clinkz on their team went for a rapier but we killed him in time and prevented a lot of headache =)


----------



## T1nk3rb311

FINALLY got an email from Steam saying I was invited! Just have to pull myself from both SWTOR and this chick here in my apartment... and I'm not sure which will be harder!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> FINALLY got an email from Steam saying I was invited! Just have to pull myself from both SWTOR and this chick here in my apartment... and I'm not sure which will be harder!


Its about time haha. I think I remember you saying that you didn't have a key when I started this thread.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Its about time haha. I think I remember you saying that you didn't have a key when I started this thread.


Aye, that I did. And I filled out for over 50 giveaways as well!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> I am super excited for this game. Like... massive huge raging boner excited.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> Aye, that I did. And I filled out for over 50 giveaways as well!


I just checked quick out of curiosity and you had like the first response in this thread from 9/13/2011. Took you over 4 months but at least you've got it now!


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> FINALLY got an email from Steam saying I was invited! Just have to pull myself from both SWTOR and this chick here in my apartment... and I'm not sure which will be harder!


I got a Dota2 email invite too. Must be the next wave of invites.


----------



## Peremptor

Awesome ask Zulli85 to invite you to the OCN dota group on steam. The more the merrier I say


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> Awesome ask Zulli85 to invite you to the OCN dota group on steam. The more the merrier I say


Yeah Riou and Tinkerbell I can add you to the Steam Dota 2 group if you would like. Also don't forget there is a little form that everyone can fill out to be added to the spreadsheet in the OP that displays player's availability. Here is a link to the form.


----------



## Luxio

Quick question : By default settings, are the skills hotkeys the same as in DotA ? I heard you could customise them and I think that's wonderful but if I have to reset every single hotkey to the same as in DotA, it would take a lot of time and I don't think I'm that patient... I just hope it's not the dreadful AZER/QWER setting like in HoN








And I'm also done searching for beta keys, too much time spent for no results. I guess I'm going to wait for the PlayDota bot to send me a PM but it seems like it would take forever.

About Invoker : There is a myriad of ways to play him. He can be used as a nuker with the Chaos Meteor/Deafening blast combo, mana burner with EMP/Tornado, DPSer with Alacrity/Forge Spirits, disabler with Ice Wall/Cold Snap etc.
The core item on this particular hero is most definitely Aghanim's Scepter. I also like to get Blink/Force Staff on him for some mobility.

One build that is devastating damage wise is the Forge Spirits coupled with Desolator and Medaillon of Courage or Assault Cuirass, with that amount of physical resistance reduction, Alacrity shines.

Notable Invoker players from the competitive scene : Pajkatt, ToFu, Dread, KoreYa, BabyKnight.

Search them replays and thou shalt improve !


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxio*
> 
> Quick question : By default settings, are the skills hotkeys the same as in DotA ? I heard you could customise them and I think that's wonderful but if I have to reset every single hotkey to the same as in DotA, it would take a lot of time and I don't think I'm that patient... I just hope it's not the dreadful AZER/QWER setting like in HoN


You should see the option on the configuration page for legacy keys. When the legacy keys box is checked, it will revert every character hotkey back to Dota 1.


----------



## Zulli85

Wanted to remind everyone that there is a spreadsheet in the OP that displays OCN player availability. Only a few people have entered their information thus far, we need to get a good list going!

Fill out this form to be entered into this spreadsheet


----------



## Zulli85

Funny how people make fun of my Bfury Clinkz build like the splash damage is the only thing that matters. 2x Wraith Bands, Treads, Bfury, Bfly = gg. First game in weeks and I go like 8-0 Clinkz np.









Edit - Whoops double post. Forgot I made that post a couple hours ago.


----------



## mylilpony

It hurts me to think of how much CS i missed out on with 4 stupid deaths in the end of that last game with Enchantress...

Definitely needs more hp. Was such a headache without key bindings to use nature attendants, orchid shiva's force staff phase boots midas! Messed around by getting force staff instead of guinsoo which is probably why i died 6 times but still fun. especially impetus + force to see how much dmg u can do...and how much it affects the arrow trajectory


----------



## lolmont

Just here to say my GOTY 2012


----------



## audioxbliss

Got in the beta a few days ago... spent the last few days getting used to the controls and view angle. Definitely pretty fun. Just added myself to the spreadsheet so let's get some games going!


----------



## skshooter

received an invite today on the way to the store was so happy , this game is still great.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> It hurts me to think of how much CS i missed out on with 4 stupid deaths in the end of that last game with Enchantress...
> Definitely needs more hp. Was such a headache without key bindings to use nature attendants, orchid shiva's force staff phase boots midas! Messed around by getting force staff instead of guinsoo which is probably why i died 6 times but still fun. especially impetus + force to see how much dmg u can do...and how much it affects the arrow trajectory


Wait...you weren't using key bindings? Why not?


----------



## Savag3

Can anyone suggest some sites/guides/videos that I can use to learn? I played some LoL, but never got deep into it. I love the art direction and many things about Dota2, but so far I just can't get into it because of how badly I suck lol.

One thing I do really like, and have been actively doing is the watch feature. I feel like I've spent more time so far watching games than actually playing.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savag3*
> 
> Can anyone suggest some sites/guides/videos that I can use to learn? I played some LoL, but never got deep into it. I love the art direction and many things about Dota2, but so far I just can't get into it because of how badly I suck lol.
> One thing I do really like, and have been actively doing is the watch feature. I feel like I've spent more time so far watching games than actually playing.


Watching games is a great way to learn how to play the game if you are watching good players. It might not be so useful if you are watching a random game full of bad players. There are a bunch of links in the OP that you can check out for replays, strategies, and things of the like. I highly recommend that you visit playdota.com and read some of the guides there. They were written for Dota 1 but the gameplay, mechanics, items, and heroes (including spells and recommended item builds) also apply to Dota 2 because they are the same in both games. Here are a few guides that are definitely worth reading. Hope this helps!









http://www.playdota.com/mechanics

http://www.playdota.com/learn

http://www.playdota.com/items


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota Team*
> 
> We got nothing (today)
> 
> February 3, 2012 - Dota Team
> 
> We are working on a new update process that will allow us to build new features while minimizing the risk of destabilizing the game for everyone. To achieve this we are creating a new version of the game specifically for testing purposes. Everyone that has access to Dota 2 will find the new test version in their Steam games library, under the name "Dota 2 Test". Instead of releasing the new content directly to Dota 2 each week, we will put it on this Test version first, where we'll be monitoring it for any glaring issues. The week afterwards, we will update Dota 2 with the previous week's Test version (while also releasing more new content in the Test).
> 
> As a result of this, both versions of the game will be getting updated each week. If you want to help test the new content, or just try it out ahead of time, you can play on "Dota 2 Test". If you are more interested in stability and don't mind being a week behind on new content and features, then you can keep playing Dota 2 as normal.
> 
> Unfortunately, the switch from previous update process to this one has been a little tricky, as we get the back end set up for Test, so there'll be no update today. We still hope to have an update ready in the next few days


No update this week, sadface.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Wait...you weren't using key bindings? Why not?


Using a filco 10keyless. Buying a ducky shine eventually to rectify this.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Using a filco 10keyless. Buying a ducky shine eventually to rectify this.


You can custom bind almost everything, though. I have my items set to Z/X/C/V/B/N so I don't have to leave the left part of the keyboard.


----------



## Savag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Watching games is a great way to learn how to play the game if you are watching good players. It might not be so useful if you are watching a random game full of bad players. There are a bunch of links in the OP that you can check out for replays, strategies, and things of the like. I highly recommend that you visit playdota.com and read some of the guides there. They were written for Dota 1 but the gameplay, mechanics, items, and heroes (including spells and recommended item builds) also apply to Dota 2 because they are the same in both games. Here are a few guides that are definitely worth reading. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.playdota.com/mechanics
> http://www.playdota.com/learn
> http://www.playdota.com/items


Thanks for the info man. +rep.

I'll stick with it and continue playing my easy bot matches (and still mostly loosing). I tried to go back to LoL after messing around with this for a while......I couldn't do it lol


----------



## sockpirate

Ok guys pretty frustrated, but every time i try to launch Dota 2 Beta, ( i have tried all ways to launch) the game just goes to a black screen and that's it. When i bring up the windows task manager the game is always not responding. I have no clue what the problem is, i have verified my game cache, re installed the game, and even re download the game a few times.

I even disabled Xfire for my 7970s and it was still happening. Anyone know how i can fix this?!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Ok guys pretty frustrated, but every time i try to launch Dota 2 Beta, ( i have tried all ways to launch) the game just goes to a black screen and that's it. When i bring up the windows task manager the game is always not responding. I have no clue what the problem is, i have verified my game cache, re installed the game, and even re download the game a few times.
> I even disabled Xfire for my 7970s and it was still happening. Anyone know how i can fix this?!


Hm my first thought was to disable SLI or XFire but I see you've done that already. Didn't the 7970 just come out? Maybe the game isn't recognizing the card and is causing a driver issue, not sure though. The only other thing I can think of right now is to visit the beta forums and see if anyone else is having similar issues. If not you could start a new thread there. Sorry I can't help you more.









dev.dota2.com


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Hm my first thought was to disable SLI or XFire but I see you've done that already. Didn't the 7970 just come out? Maybe the game isn't recognizing the card and is causing a driver issue, not sure though. The only other thing I can think of right now is to visit the beta forums and see if anyone else is having similar issues. If not you could start a new thread there. Sorry I can't help you more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dev.dota2.com


I even tried with 1 monitor, ugh this is so annoying...


----------



## Xeqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I even tried with 1 monitor, ugh this is so annoying...


i guess its in beta for a reason

also, added myself to spreadsheet

whoops forgot to add cet time zone, how do i change that?


----------



## mr one

holly dota gods!!!!!!!!! is there fo real beta version of this awesome game? im playing dota about 2 or 3 years


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> i guess its in beta for a reason
> also, added myself to spreadsheet
> whoops forgot to add cet time zone, how do i change that?


Don't worry, I added it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> holly dota gods!!!!!!!!! is there fo real beta version of this awesome game? im playing dota about 2 or 3 years


Someone is late to the party haha.


----------



## mr one

yeah i see


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> i guess its in beta for a reason
> also, added myself to spreadsheet
> whoops forgot to add cet time zone, how do i change that?


Worked fine in my 580 set up..ughhhh dont tell me ATI drivers are rearing their nasty head already!!!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Worked fine in my 580 set up..ughhhh dont tell me ATI drivers are rearing their nasty head already!!!


Do you have another video card you can try out? Pain in the butt I know but I have a feeling Dota 2 has no idea what GPU that is.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Do you have another video card you can try out? Pain in the butt I know but I have a feeling Dota 2 has no idea what GPU that is.


Sadly no, my 580s worked fine, i posted on their forums we will sew what happens.


----------



## NoTiCe

Has anyone gotten AfterBurner to work in Dota 2? Unable to get the OSD to show up.

btw my 7970 has no issues/bugs running dota 2.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Has anyone gotten AfterBurner to work in Dota 2? Unable to get the OSD to show up.
> btw my 7970 has no issues/bugs running dota 2.


good to know! Hmmm maybe it was some windows updates i was missing, i dunno. I did a fresh windows install. I will see in a bit.

As for the OSD i was never able to get it to work with my 580s also.


----------



## Awsan

waaaa i want a key :'(


----------



## adizz

How come no new hero was introduced this week?

Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Has anyone gotten AfterBurner to work in Dota 2? Unable to get the OSD to show up.
> btw my 7970 has no issues/bugs running dota 2.


Which drivers are you using man ?
Well a better queztion would be if you are using the latest beta drivers. That is what i am using.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> How come no new hero was introduced this week?
> Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk


I believe Zulli made a post a page or two back but to sum it up they're going to make two different games and make one with all the new features they release and the other one be balanced and a week behind the test edition.

You can find updates here= http://blog.dota2.com/


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> I believe Zulli made a post a page or two back but to sum it up they're going to make two different games and make one with all the new features they release and the other one be balanced and a week behind the test edition.
> You can find updates here= http://blog.dota2.com/


I'm curious what opinions are on this. I think a beta for a beta is unneeded and will split the player pool, making it harder to find matches.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I'm curious what opinions are on this. I think a beta for a beta is unneeded and will split the player pool, making it harder to find matches.


It seems kind of silly. The whole point of beta is to test, why make a beta of the beta.

In b4 beta inception


----------



## mylilpony

http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=309479

They are giving away dota keys every hour right now...just thought you guys would like to know


----------



## Xeqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Sadly no, my 580s worked fine, i posted on their forums we will sew what happens.


my good old 4670 maxes dota 2 on 1368x768 < i know, useless resolution
so if you got an older card you could give it a go


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> my good old 4670 maxes dota 2 on 1368x768 < i know, useless resolution
> so if you got an older card you could give it a go


I figured out the launching and "dota is not responding" it was MSI After Burner's latest beta, for some reason it would make the game stop responding. Although the latest MSI AB official works, just not the beta.

I am not saying the OSD works becuase that has never worked with DOTA 2 BETA, although i am saying its fine to have it running. The MSI AB Beta just wouldnt even let me launch the game without throwing it into not responding mode.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I'm curious what opinions are on this. I think a beta for a beta is unneeded and will split the player pool, making it harder to find matches.


I'm not crazy about the idea but I guess it isn't bad. They always tested new features and stuff before releasing a new version in Dota 1 or a new update in Dota 2 but I guess they just want to ensure a stable version. It'll be nice for tournaments and serious matches so you don't have to worry about something in the new update being broken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=309479
> They are giving away dota keys every hour right now...just thought you guys would like to know


Nice find!


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I'm curious what opinions are on this. I think a beta for a beta is unneeded and will split the player pool, making it harder to find matches.


I think it will be interesting at first to see how many people are on each platform.


----------



## mr one

there its still possible to get beta keys....? without registration would b more better


----------



## Danny_B

Hey quick question, got my copy of DOTA 2 from Steam about 2 weeks ago. But when they sent the email to me, no where on it did it say the word "beta". Now I know right now it is in beta but does this mean I have a copy of it for when it releases too?! ^.^ Would be nice haha. In my steam library it just displays as DOTA 2. Still without saying beta or anything


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> there its still possible to get beta keys....? without registration would b more better


Check the OP for the appropriate links.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny_B*
> 
> Hey quick question, got my copy of DOTA 2 from Steam about 2 weeks ago. But when they sent the email to me, no where on it did it say the word "beta". Now I know right now it is in beta but does this mean I have a copy of it for when it releases too?! ^.^ Would be nice haha. In my steam library it just displays as DOTA 2. Still without saying beta or anything


I doubt it haha. That would be nice but there hasn't been any info released about when the game will go retail or how much it will cost etc.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Check the OP for the appropriate links.
> I doubt it haha. That would be nice but there hasn't been any info released about when the game will go retail or how much it will cost etc.


what does it means OP?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> what does it means OP?


OP means original post or original poster. In this case I meant "check the original post in this thread." Here are a couple of links for you. The first one is a Steam survey that you can fill out to try and get a key from Valve themselves or you can post in the thread at playdota.com to try and get a key from them. Hope this helps!









Steam survery to enter giveaway

playdota.com giveaway


----------



## mr one

about playdota giveaway.... what chance to get key because there soooo much scammers and **** going on that forum


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> about playdota giveaway.... what chance to get key because there soooo much scammers and **** going on that forum


At this point you probably have a really good chance to get a key from them. They are giving away 180 keys a day everyday and they have been giving them away for quite a while now. I got mine from that thread months ago when they were giving away just 8 a day.









I wouldn't worry about getting scammed there, just make sure you have a good password so if and when you win a key your account and key won't get jacked.


----------



## AMD_Freak

I received my Beta yesterday, not had time to try it out yet, hoping to find someone to help a n00b out


----------



## whitingnick

I've been in the beta for about a month now, and I must admit, I'm a little disappointed. I think the LoL user interface is much better and I'm disappointed that Valve hasn't added anything new to the current heroes. I'd suggest they give each hero a new skill--- they need to add something fresh and new to the heroes imop.
The interface and graphics are an improvement over the original DOTA, but it's still got a ways to go before it could seriously give LoL or HoN any fear.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> I received my Beta yesterday, not had time to try it out yet, hoping to find someone to help a n00b out


I'm sure you can find some people here to game with. There is also a lot of info at playdota.com that can help you out, I highly recommend it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick*
> 
> I've been in the beta for about a month now, and I must admit, I'm a little disappointed. I think the LoL user interface is much better and I'm disappointed that Valve hasn't added anything new to the current heroes. I'd suggest they give each hero a new skill--- they need to add something fresh and new to the heroes imop.
> The interface and graphics are an improvement over the original DOTA, but it's still got a ways to go before it could seriously give LoL or HoN any fear.


If Valve added a new skill to every existing hero I'm pretty sure the Dota community would explode in anger. If the player base wanted something like that then everyone would just go play HoN. I for one can tell you I would be seriously annoyed and probably wouldn't play the game.

Also pretty sure that LoL and HoN have to have some at least some worry. The innovator of the genre has teamed up with one of the best game companies out there in Valve to create the second iteration of Dota. What isn't there for them to worry about?


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm sure you can find some people here to game with. There is also a lot of info at playdota.com that can help you out, I highly recommend it.
> If Valve added a new skill to every existing hero I'm pretty sure the Dota community would explode in anger. If the player base wanted something like that then everyone would just go play HoN. I for one can tell you I would be seriously annoyed and probably wouldn't play the game.
> Also pretty sure that LoL and HoN have to have some at least some worry. The innovator of the genre has teamed up with one of the best game companies out there in Valve to create the second iteration of Dota. What isn't there for them to worry about?


I can see what you're saying, but I feel there is no difference between DOTA and DOTA 2 other than the user interface and graphics. IMOP it needs something else new to fully draw me in-- I think it'd be really cool to have a new skill, but you may be right, the DOTA community may not like the idea.

It may be Valve developing the game, but it comes down to userability and gameplay still, and I know it's the beta, but LoL is better in these aspects. Take the DOTA name away, and I see no advantage DOTA 2 has over LoL up to this point.

Also, I know the purists may not like this idea, but imop denying is old school and adds no benefit or enjoyment to gameplay. I'd like to see it done away with.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick*
> 
> I can see what you're saying, but I feel there is no difference between DOTA and DOTA 2 other than the user interface and graphics. IMOP it needs something else new to fully draw me in-- I think it'd be really cool to have a new skill, but you may be right, the DOTA community may not like the idea.
> It may be Valve developing the game, but it comes down to userability and gameplay still, and I know it's the beta, but LoL is better in these aspects. Take the DOTA name away, and I see no advantage DOTA 2 has over LoL up to this point.
> Also, I know the purists may not like this idea, but denying is old and adds no benefit to gameplay imop. I'd like to see it done away with.


You're right that there isn't a lot of difference between the two games at the moment but Dota 2 is still in beta after all. They're focusing on getting the game as stable and as similar as Dota 1 as they can. New features, heroes, and items will of course come with time. Also, the new GUI, features, and graphics are a pretty huge upgrade when comparing the two games. You can definitely argue that there isn't much difference between the two games but I can argue the opposite as I pretty cannot go back to Dota 1 at this point.

Denying is a pretty huge part of the game, especially early. That is another gameplay element that would drastically change the game if it was removed. How can you say it adds nothing to the gameplay? You are preventing the enemy heroes from gaining additional gold and experience which is a big deal.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You're right that there isn't a lot of difference between the two games at the moment but Dota 2 is still in beta after all. They're focusing on getting the game as stable and as similar as Dota 1 as they can. New features, heroes, and items will of course come with time. Also, the new GUI, features, and graphics are a pretty huge upgrade when comparing the two games. You can definitely argue that there isn't much difference between the two games but I can argue the opposite as I pretty cannot go back to Dota 1 at this point.
> Denying is a pretty huge part of the game, especially early. That is another gameplay element that would drastically change the game if it was removed. How can you say it adds nothing to the gameplay? You are preventing the enemy heroes from gaining additional gold and experience which is a big deal.


I look forward to new heroes, features, and items. It'd be a nice breath of fresh air.

In reference to denying, I know it has its benefits, but I don't enjoy having to do it again; infact, after getting use to LoL, I find it extremely annoying now. I just don't think it's needed anymore, and I think those who never played DOTA will hate it.

Don't get me wrong, I want to see DOTA 2 succeed as much as anyone, but developers have a lot of work to do to make this game successful.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick*
> 
> In reference to denying, I know it has its benefits, but I don't enjoy having to do it again; infact, after getting use to LoL, I find it extremely annoying now. I just don't think it's needed anymore, and I think those who never played DOTA will hate it.
> Don't get me wrong, I want to see DOTA 2 succeed as much as anyone, but developers have a lot of work to do to make this game successful.


And I find LoL missing the ability to deny extremely annoying, it is impossible to please everyone.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> And I find LoL missing the ability to deny extremely annoying, it is impossible to please everyone.


Agreed. Everyone has their preferences.

Probably those that like to play HoN will be in favor of denying and those that prefer LoL will be against it.


----------



## mr one

yah now it better chances to get ky but i think there a same chances as get huge donations from naa to build pc;s


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick*
> 
> I can see what you're saying, but I feel there is *no difference between DOTA and DOTA 2 other than the user interface and graphics.* IMOP it needs something else new to fully draw me in-- I think it'd be really cool to have a new skill, but you may be right, the DOTA community may not like the idea.
> It may be Valve developing the game, but it comes down to userability and gameplay still, and I know it's the beta, but LoL is better in these aspects. Take the DOTA name away, and I see no advantage DOTA 2 has over LoL up to this point.
> Also, I know the purists may not like this idea, but imop denying is old school and adds no benefit or enjoyment to gameplay. I'd like to see it done away with.


And this is why I love it... No need to fix something that isnt broken... I have played Dota since it first came out, and still find it to be the most addicting game I play. Just because they dont change much (and I think all of the changes they did make are awesome) doesnt mean it has gotten worse; it is still epic. Ive tried LoL and personally do not like it. As I am sure people who play LoL and go to Dota like LoL better. But thats ok, play what makes you happy







Dota2 is fantastic!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick*
> 
> I look forward to new heroes, features, and items. It'd be a nice breath of fresh air.
> In reference to denying, I know it has its benefits, but I don't enjoy having to do it again; infact, after getting use to LoL, I find it extremely annoying now. I just don't think it's needed anymore, and I think those who never played DOTA will hate it.
> Don't get me wrong, I want to see DOTA 2 succeed as much as anyone, but developers have a lot of work to do to make this game successful.


The game is already pretty successful in beta let alone the retail version which has yet to come.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> And I find LoL missing the ability to deny extremely annoying, it is impossible to please everyone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick*
> 
> Agreed. Everyone has their preferences.
> Probably those that like to play HoN will be in favor of denying and those that prefer LoL will be against it.


+1 to these.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> yah now it better chances to get ky but i think there a same chances as get huge donations from naa to build pc;s


I know that English isn't your primary language but that statement is not comprehensible or understandable. Sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> And this is why I love it... No need to fix something that isnt broken... I have played Dota since it first came out, and still find it to be the most addicting game I play. Just because they dont change much (and I think all of the changes they did make are awesome) doesnt mean it has gotten worse; it is still epic. Ive tried LoL and personally do not like it. As I am sure people who play LoL and go to Dota like LoL better. But thats ok, play what makes you happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dota2 is fantastic!


Agree with all of this as well.


----------



## dmreeves

Just my 2cents... I was invited to play the beta a week or so ago and have about 8 games (4 wins, 4 losses) under my belt. The graphics are superb, the feel of the game is quality as well. The items and the character quantity is awesome as well leaving lots of room for replay.

Highly recommended game


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmreeves*
> 
> Just my 2cents... I was invited to play the beta a week or so ago and have about 8 games (4 wins, 4 losses) under my belt. The graphics are superb, the feel of the game is quality as well. The items and the character quantity is awesome as well leaving lots of room for replay.
> Highly recommended game


And there are roughly half of the heroes in the game so far, maybe less than that.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> And there are roughly half of the heroes in the game so far, maybe less than that.


Still missing some of my favorites


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Still missing some of my favorites


Yeah same here. I want the Pandaren Brewmaster and Gyrocopter! Gives us something to look forward to at least.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah same here. I want the Pandaren Brewmaster and Gyrocopter! Gives us something to look forward to at least.


I would also like them to add a ARAM(all random all mid) game mode for custom games. That was the only thing I played in LoL before I quit for DotA.

I would also like to be able to filter by lobby name and game mode, instead of password.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I would also like them to add a ARAM(all random all mid) game mode for custom games. That was the only thing I played in LoL before I quit for DotA.
> I would also like to be able to filter by lobby name and game mode, instead of password.


Yeah there are a ton of game modes that haven't been added yet. I like RD and CD quite a bit.


----------



## mylilpony

i can't wait for -swap to work again! My friend and I random when we play together and we often end up wanting to play the other hero.


----------



## IrishCarBomb

Just got a key for this yesterday, been pretty enjoyable so far.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i can't wait for -swap to work again! My friend and I random when we play together and we often end up wanting to play the other hero.


Haha me too. I random a lot of the time to try and practice other heroes but sometimes I rage when I random like Chen or Bambi.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IrishCarBomb*
> 
> Just got a key for this yesterday, been pretty enjoyable so far.


Glad to hear that, feel free to post in this thread for any of your Dota 2 needs.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Haha me too. I random a lot of the time to try and practice other heroes but sometimes I rage when I random like Chen or Bambi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that, feel free to post in this thread for any of your Dota 2 needs.


might as well practice while it's still beta! i love enchantress.


----------



## jshotz

I love me some HoN but this game got me excited! If anyone has a spare key and would like to make my month send it over please


----------



## oCon001

i'm super excited for Dota 2, my roomate and I have been playing the original pretty much every night because 2 is coming out. I've been very unlucky getting a dota 2 key but if my luck doesn't change im still excited to play when retail is available.

P.S. anyone have any insight on when the actual retail version is being released?
P.S.S. i'm really kicking myself for reading about item builds and hero strategies on playdota.com for years now but never taking the 2 seconds to make an account - def would have up'd my chances of winning the key draw at this point


----------



## Jim888

Any clue how to play the "test" mode?

I'm soo tired of the lack of certain Items

(and no I dont see a dota 2 -test in my steam games)

I've tried adding -test to the launch options...no go


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oCon001*
> 
> i'm super excited for Dota 2, my roomate and I have been playing the original pretty much every night because 2 is coming out. I've been very unlucky getting a dota 2 key but if my luck doesn't change im still excited to play when retail is available.
> P.S. anyone have any insight on when the actual retail version is being released?
> P.S.S. i'm really kicking myself for reading about item builds and hero strategies on playdota.com for years now but never taking the 2 seconds to make an account - def would have up'd my chances of winning the key draw at this point


There have been no hints as to when the game will be released or how much it will cost, it'll probably be in beta for a while yet.

You should go ahead and make an account if you haven't already. One of the rules of the giveaway states that "All accounts created before 12/17/2011 are now eligible for the draw." IIRC when the giveaway was first started you were required to have an account for a certain amount of time before the thread started which was last October. Maybe you will get lucky and they will loosen up the requirements even more.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Any clue how to play the "test" mode?
> I'm soo tired of the lack of certain Items
> (and no I dont see a dota 2 -test in my steam games)
> I've tried adding -test to the launch options...no go


The test mode, or whatever they are calling it, will be added in tonight's patch which is why you aren't seeing it yet. They only announced it last week and there wasn't an update at all.

What do you mean by lack of items? Every item that is in Dota 1 is in Dota 2, not a single thing is missing.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> What do you mean by lack of items? Every item that is in Dota 1 is in Dota 2, not a single thing is missing.


the main one that I've been missing is ring of aquila I was able to get it before last thursday but since then I've not been able to find it in DOTA 2

(RoB + Wraith band)
not sure if others are missing
its just the one that I've really been missing


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> the main one that I've been missing is ring of aquila I was able to get it before last thursday but since then I've not been able to find it in DOTA 2
> (RoB + Wraith band)
> not sure if others are missing
> its just the one that I've really been missing


The ring of Aquila is definitely in the game haha, not sure why you can't find it. FYI you can "Google" stuff in the shops. Just start typing the name of the item you want to buy and it will narrow down the results as you're typing.

http://www.dota2wiki.com/wiki/Ring_of_Aquila


----------



## Jim888

Just tried Again...cant find it



also here



you can see down the bottom that there is no upgrade path from RoB other than Vlads


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Just tried Again...cant find it
> 
> also here
> 
> you can see down the bottom that there is no upgrade path from RoB other than Vlads


Wow thats interesting. Makes me want to check but I'm not on my main PC that has Dota 2 installed on it. Hm...


----------



## Jim888

I got it on morph last thurs before the update, and then I played Friday night and nothing...I just figured it was in the non-tourney or test version and not that one but I couldnt find the test version.

perhaps it will be back after the update tonight....I hope also I noticed Skeleton Kings ulti seemed to have a much longer CD (I thought it was like a 1 min cd and it was more like 2 min)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I got it on morph last thurs before the update, and then I played Friday night and nothing...I just figured it was in the non-tourney or test version and not that one but I couldnt find the test version.
> perhaps it will be back after the update tonight....I hope also I noticed Skeleton Kings ulti seemed to have a much longer CD (I thought it was like a 1 min cd and it was more like 2 min)


I just searched for it quick in a private game with bots and it wasn't there. Pretty strange indeed, like you said maybe it will be back (along with other items if they are missing) in tonight's patch.


----------



## Zulli85

No new patch, again. Apparently the next one is going to be huge though. Also notice the bold text.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota Team*
> It's not you, it's us!
> February 10, 2012 - Dota Team
> Yep, we've done it again. There will not be an update today.
> 
> Now, before you start a petition to get us all fired, let us tell you what is going on. You are probably aware that the number of people with access to Dota 2 is not equal to the size of the Earth's population (our internal estimate of the number of people who want Dota 2). The primary reason we haven't allowed everyone access to the game is because we don't yet have enough server capacity to run all the games it would require. Our server deployment team has spent the last few months flying around the world setting up new server clusters to increase that capacity.
> 
> The extensive network changes we've been working on, to support the new replay system among other things, has resulted in significant changes to our servers. This is why we've taken longer than anticipated to get this update out. It's also the reason why we'll be *needing to take down all Dota 2′s servers for 24 hours, starting Tuesday 14th at 11am PST.*
> 
> On the bright side, our game team has been working as usual, building new heroes and features. So you can expect our next update, which we're probably going to regret saying will be out next week, to be a packed one. In the meantime, here's some light reading: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Valve_Time[/url]


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Played a game last night and the ring was there for me.
Did a search for it right when the game started


----------



## jshotz

do you guys know how to set a center key? I wanna be able to hold space and keep the camera centered on my hero.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jshotz*
> 
> do you guys know how to set a center key? I wanna be able to hold space and keep the camera centered on my hero.


Not sure, you can at least double click your hero portrait and the camera will follow your hero until you issue another command.


----------



## jshotz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not sure, you can at least double click your hero portrait and the camera will follow your hero until you issue another command.


ahh in HoN I hold space or default "C" buttons but in DOTA 2 you have to hit F1 twice binded as X2-F1 nuts!!!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jshotz*
> 
> ahh in HoN I hold space or default "C" buttons but in DOTA 2 you have to hit F1 twice binded as X2-F1 nuts!!!


What do you mean binded as x2-f1?

You can set hotkeys to your heroes and units by holding ctrl and pressing a number. I use 1 for my hero and 2 for any units I may have. 1 isn't quite as far a stretch as f1 is.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Played a game last night and the ring was there for me.
> Did a search for it right when the game started


yeah was there for me tonight too...soo weird

Edit:

HA! figured it out...I was playing lobby games with friends and you have to select "Latest" rather than "tournament" version under options


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> What do you mean binded as x2-f1?
> You can set hotkeys to your heroes and units by holding ctrl and pressing a number. I use 1 for my hero and 2 for any units I may have. 1 isn't quite as far a stretch as f1 is.


Can you do this for a leaver hero?

Also, anyone wanna play tonight? I don't like playing by myself...im Sam in the OCN group, i'm probably playing counterstrike or away but if you msg me ill respond/play


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Can you do this for a leaver hero?
> Also, anyone wanna play tonight? I don't like playing by myself...im Sam in the OCN group, i'm probably playing counterstrike or away but if you msg me ill respond/play


I would think you can, if you can with your own units and someone else's courier than I'd assume it would work for an abandoned hero.


----------



## Awsan

i did every thing but still no key i wish if i can play dota 2


----------



## Andr3az

I suck at dota 2 lol.

Whats a good class for beginner ( haven't played any dota type game before ).
Currently playing with Skeleton King.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> I suck at dota 2 lol.
> Whats a good class for beginner ( haven't played any dota type game before ).
> Currently playing with Skeleton King.


Hi there and welcome to the world of Dota 2.









Just so you know they are called heroes, not classes. SK is actually a good hero to start with because he is one of the easier heroes to play. All you really do is throw stuns at the proper enemy hero and right click. Just make sure you stun the hero that you and your allies are going after.

As a beginner I recommend reading some of the guides at playdota.com. They were written for Dota 1 but because the games are exactly the same they also apply to Dota 2. The best thing you can do is read up on the game, watch replays of skilled players, and simply play the game. The more you play the better you will get. Dota probably has the biggest learning curve of pretty much any game out there so be patient and have fun with it. Hope this helps!









http://www.playdota.com/learn


----------



## Awsan

a tip for a new player if u suck farm FARM and u shall win as dota these days swarm with noobs 100% u will win if u farm well


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> a tip for a new player if u suck farm FARM and u shall win as dota these days swarm with noobs 100% u will win if u farm well


You only play noobs in Dota 2 if you lose a lot yourself so...Yeah. There is an ELO system or something similar (not sure if it is indeed called ELO in Dota 2) that matches you with better players as you win more and more.

Telling a new player to farm is a bad idea as his allies will expect him to carry and win the game if he is farming that much. I suggest to stick with allies and listen to people that seem to know what they are doing. If you start dying frequently just stick with your allies and get a little farm here and there when you can.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You only play noobs in Dota 2 if you lose a lot yourself so...Yeah. There is an ELO system or something similar (not sure if it is indeed called ELO in Dota 2) that matches you with better players as you win more and more.
> Telling a new player to farm is a bad idea as his allies will expect him to carry and win the game if he is farming that much. I suggest to stick with allies and listen to people that seem to know what they are doing. If you start dying frequently just stick with your allies and get a little farm here and there when you can.


true, but i am stuck at garena and oh boy they ruin the game and simply alt Q+Q

i need a beta key soon


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> true, but i am stuck at garena and oh boy they ruin the game and simply alt Q+Q
> i need a beta key soon


Oh, I played a lot of Garena back in the day and I HATE it. Not going to elaborate on that before I go on a massive rant haha. Man was I happy when my friends and I started playing on B.net again. Why don't you just play DotaCash? Organized Dota with stat tracking etc, its about as good as it gets IMO.

http://www.dotacash.com/


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You only play noobs in Dota 2 if you lose a lot yourself so...Yeah. There is an ELO system or something similar (not sure if it is indeed called ELO in Dota 2) that matches you with better players as you win more and more.
> Telling a new player to farm is a bad idea as his allies will expect him to carry and win the game if he is farming that much. I suggest to stick with allies and listen to people that seem to know what they are doing. If you start dying frequently just stick with your allies and get a little farm here and there when you can.


That explains it. I mostly play when I am with a friend and he can be really good, and he can control a leaver hero better then the person that was playing them while still using his hero.
And I am average at best, so when I play on my own I get destroyed


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> That explains it. I mostly play when I am with a friend and he can be really good, and he can control a leaver hero better then the person that was playing them while still using his hero.
> And I am average at best, so when I play on my own I get destroyed


Yeah I know what you mean. The game is generally easier and much more fun with friends.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Oh, I played a lot of Garena back in the day and I HATE it. Not going to elaborate on that before I go on a massive rant haha. Man was I happy when my friends and I started playing on B.net again. Why don't you just play DotaCash? Organized Dota with stat tracking etc, its about as good as it gets IMO.
> http://www.dotacash.com/


trying


----------



## NoTiCe

Guesses on the new features and/or heroes that are being released? I'm hoping for techies







.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Guesses on the new features and/or heroes that are being released? I'm hoping for techies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


C'mon Centaur Chieftain!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Guesses on the new features and/or heroes that are being released? I'm hoping for techies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well the new test version or whatever it is called should be available this week. I also read somewhere that there will be 2 heroes but it is anyone's guess which ones. I'm hoping for the Pandaren Brewmaster and Gyrocopter, pretty fun heroes to play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> C'mon Centaur Chieftain!


You play Dota as well? Can't remember what your SteamID is if I've played with you, I haven't played much lately and everyone seems to change their names weekly haha.

Also here is a link to "Valve Time" if no one has seen it yet, pretty funny.

https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Valve_Time


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Guesses on the new features and/or heroes that are being released? I'm hoping for techies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Well the new test version or whatever it is called should be available this week. I also read somewhere that there will be 2 heroes but it is anyone's guess which ones. I'm hoping for the Pandaren Brewmaster and Gyrocopter, pretty fun heroes to play.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> C'mon Centaur Chieftain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You play Dota as well? Can't remember what your SteamID is if I've played with you, I haven't played much lately and everyone seems to change their names weekly haha.
> 
> Also here is a link to "Valve Time" if no one has seen it yet, pretty funny.
> 
> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Valve_Time
Click to expand...

Hahaha that Valve Time chart is super funny









Yeah I play dota 2 with some friends occasionally. We're really bad


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hahaha that Valve Time chart is super funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I play dota 2 with some friends occasionally. We're really bad


Ah nice that's cool, the Dota games are tough.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> *You are our valentine
> February 15, 2012 - Dota Team
> *
> To show you how much we love you, and how much you are in our hearts, and how damn sorry we are for ruining Valentine's Day, we thought we'd share with you the final concept designs for three upcoming heroes: Lone Druid, Lycan, and Shadow Demon.
> 
> In an upcoming post, we're going to dive into the actual process that leads up to these final designs, so you can get a sense for how we approach the problem of hero design.


Blog post


3 pictures are included on the blog post.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are our valentine
> February 15, 2012 - Dota Team
> *
> To show you how much we love you, and how much you are in our hearts, and how damn sorry we are for ruining Valentine's Day, we thought we'd share with you the final concept designs for three upcoming heroes: Lone Druid, Lycan, and Shadow Demon.
> In an upcoming post, we're going to dive into the actual process that leads up to these final designs, so you can get a sense for how we approach the problem of hero design.
> 
> 
> 
> Blog post
> 
> 3 pictures are included on the blog post.
Click to expand...

Still missing my preferred :/


----------



## Zulli85

Oh god SD and Lycan. Thanks for posting their blog post.


----------



## TheOddOne

Lone Druid + Lycan + Shadow Demon ... omg, these heroes in skilled players = auto GG, especially Lycan, well...you don't need skills to play Lycan


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Lone Druid + Lycan + Shadow Demon ... omg, these heroes in skilled players = auto GG, especially Lycan, well...you don't need skills to play Lycan


shadow demon <3 _ <3


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Lone Druid + Lycan + Shadow Demon ... omg, these heroes in skilled players = auto GG, especially Lycan, well...you don't need skills to play Lycan


Will you be joining us anytime soon?


----------



## mylilpony

More DOTA 2 keys being given away. They go very quickly so just fyi...

http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=312260


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> More DOTA 2 keys being given away. They go very quickly so just fyi...
> http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=312260


Nice, thanks for the link!


----------



## gotskil

Man so hard to get a key.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> Man so hard to get a key.


It shouldn't be that difficult at this point, did you sign up at playdota.com and fill out the Steam survey? There are links in the OP for that stuff. Also it might be a public beta sometime soonish, they mentioned something about it in one of their blog posts recently.

Edit - Ah here it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota 2 Team*
> Now, before you start a petition to get us all fired, let us tell you what is going on. You are probably aware that the number of people with access to Dota 2 is not equal to the size of the Earth's population (our internal estimate of the number of people who want Dota 2). The primary reason we haven't allowed everyone access to the game is because we don't yet have enough server capacity to run all the games it would require. Our server deployment team has spent the last few months flying around the world setting up new server clusters to increase that capacity.


http://blog.dota2.com/


----------



## Peremptor

Guess everyone is too busy dotaing to post here ever since the servers came back up... good


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Will you be joining us anytime soon?


Yeah, gonna be online this Fri or Sat


----------



## t3lancer2006

This game is definitely more difficult than LoL


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> This game is definitely more difficult than LoL


Obviously


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> This game is definitely more difficult than LoL


Biggest learning curve of any game on planet earth imo.


----------



## canker

i'm starting to hate this game, i've been looking for a key for centuries now u.u


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canker*
> 
> i'm starting to hate this game, i've been looking for a key for centuries now u.u


How can you hate a game that you haven't played?









Edit - FYI Dota 2 will have a LAN function. This has been known for some time now but I don't think a lot of people are aware of it.

http://www.neutralcreeps.com/2011/11/dota-2-lan.html

http://www.overclock.net/t/1216116/shacknews-dota-2-lan-mode-confirmed


----------



## canker

I played DOTA and LOL, i'm just playing HON right now and lurking the web to get a beta key. 50% of my day i spend it just watching streams of DOTA2 QQ


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota Team*
> Next week: Cold Fusion
> February 17, 2012 - Adrian
> Bam! You didn't think we'd make it this week but who's laughing now! (Probably you since you just got a sweet new Dota 2 update).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might be our biggest update yet. Outworld Destroyer joins us this week, along with a ton of new features. Here are some highlights:
> 
> Added new game mode: Single Draft.
> Added querying of dead units. This lets you click allied portraits in the top bar to inspect their items and skills, even when they're dead.
> Queued move commands show a waypoint flag briefly.
> Added new settings panel.
> Matchmaking displays average wait time for each region.
> New interface for finding lobbies.
> New Matchmaking panel.
> Players can chat and use voice communications while the game is paused.
> Added game mode (AP, SD, CM) selection for matchmaking.
> You can now find replays by MatchID from the Watch panel.
> Added Grid Mode to the Shop.
> Added Repick functionality to the hero picking panel (costs 100 gold to repick, lets you select a hero again).
> Implemented "Suggest invite to party" menu option.
> You can now see which heroes your allies are about to pick.
> Added Steam avatars in the scoreboard.
> Added the ability to jump to any position in a replay.
> This update will be available to the main Dota 2 client. The new Test Build release schedule will start next week.
> 
> Changelog is avaliable here.


http://blog.dota2.com

HUGE patch indeed, gonna take a while to read this changelog haha.

Edit -

"- Fixed sweet exploit where you could buy a nice juicy passive item, give it to another friendly hero, have that hero die and upon respawn the passive effects of the item would be granted -- Desolator would start desolating, butterfly would start buttering, etc."

Wat.


----------



## ShaneS429

OOOOO very interested in single draft mode.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> OOOOO very interested in single draft mode.


SD will be a nice change of pace for matchmaking games. Dunno if you are familiar with it but you will have a choice between 3 randomly selected heroes. 1 strength, 1 agility, and 1 intel.


----------



## ShaneS429

Yep just read about it. I'll end up using this mode to help me learn new heroes as it will force me to pick between 3.

I'm trying to learn Dark Seer at the moment. I think my windrunner and veno game is pretty solid thus far for the most part.

Also just sitting here waiting for steam to update my dota 2


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> Yep just read about it. I'll end up using this mode to help me learn new heroes as it will force me to pick between 3.
> I'm trying to learn Dark Seer at the moment. I think my windrunner and veno game is pretty solid thus far for the most part.
> Also just sitting here waiting for steam to update my dota 2


Nice nice. Also, we can now repick heroes in ap!!!!! No more raging when I random Enigma haha.

Also, Outworld Destroyer is Obsydian Destroyer from Dota 1. Obviously a name conflict with Warcraft III hence the name change.


----------



## ShaneS429

I just read up on the new guys mechanics. One question, does his prison thing just give allies invulnerability or does it also lock them in place and prevent casts? Meaning, can I use it to shield an ally while they pop a tp to safety.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I just read up on the new guys mechanics. One question, does his prison thing just give allies invulnerability or does it also lock them in place and prevent casts? Meaning, can I use it to shield an ally while they pop a tp to safety.


Pretty certain that it would disrupt the tp. Not 100% because I never play that hero haha. When you cast it on a hero they are literally removed from the map for however long the duration is, unable to cast anything or move around. They will reappear in the same location after the duration, of course.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice nice. Also, we can now repick heroes in ap!!!!! No more raging when I random Enigma haha.
> Also, Outworld Destroyer is Obsydian Destroyer from Dota 1. Obviously a name conflict with Warcraft III hence the name change.


So EXCITED for Obsidian. One of my fave heroes. Randomed Mirana again , was fun =). I'll be home tomorrow from 4 PM onward and want to dota all day so...lets do it!

also glad as a RANDOM-er for pubs repick was put in place.


----------



## Awsan

am going to kill my self i want a key


----------



## Krud

Murdered as Jugg last night, I'm so happy AP isn't the only option anymore! Single draft is the bomb!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> So EXCITED for Obsidian. One of my fave heroes. Randomed Mirana again , was fun =). I'll be home tomorrow from 4 PM onward and want to dota all day so...lets do it!
> also glad as a RANDOM-er for pubs repick was put in place.


Repick is so clutch, I'm so glad that it is finally in the game haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> am going to kill my self i want a key


Hang in there! You'll get one eventually!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Murdered as Jugg last night, I'm so happy AP isn't the only option anymore! Single draft is the bomb!


Nice nice, Jugg is one of my favorite heroes. Lots of fun for sure.


----------



## Peremptor

SD is buggy in my and friend's experience. You can't see 1 of the choices sometimes and you get repeats. I got the same choices twice in a row and so did my friend which isn't much of a draft imo. It's a fun mode to mix things up but to play consistently it just doesn't do it for me.

One of the issues with the learning curve is you can have all the basics down cold and still have a lot of work to do with map awareness and knowing how to position yourself properly to maximize your hero's contribution to the team either pushing/ganking/farming and eventually in full on 5v5 team fights.

Given that you want to have at least a half dozen heroes (imo) that you are competent with for different lineup strategies and just for variety's sake... yeah it's a game with some depth indeed.


----------



## gotskil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> It shouldn't be that difficult at this point, did you sign up at playdota.com and fill out the Steam survey? There are links in the OP for that stuff. Also it might be a public beta sometime soonish, they mentioned something about it in one of their blog posts recently.
> Edit - Ah here it is.
> http://blog.dota2.com/


I went to playdota.com. There are a lot of people selling keys or trading them on that forum. I don't mind paying $20-30 for a key or something that's not a big deal but seems like half the people that have keys on that site are scaming.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> I went to playdota.com. There are a lot of people selling keys or trading them on that forum. I don't mind paying $20-30 for a key or something that's not a big deal but seems like half the people that have keys on that site are scaming.


Well I don't expect you to buy a key, I'd just sign up for the giveaway. I would never resort to buying a key I can tell you that haha. ..Maybe I would if I didn't have the game yet and it was like 10 bucks.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> I went to playdota.com. There are a lot of people selling keys or trading them on that forum. I don't mind paying $20-30 for a key or something that's not a big deal but seems like half the people that have keys on that site are scaming.


Why would you spend money on a beta that goes into the pocket of someone who doesn't have the right to sell it in the first place?


----------



## Ocnewb

I want to play the beta so badly and i have to play this HON everyday to satisfy myself. Love this type of game and i would pay some $$ for the beta key as well if you asked me.


----------



## Peremptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> I want to play the beta so badly and i have to play this HON everyday to satisfy myself. Love this type of game and i would pay some $$ for the beta key as well if you asked me.


Supply and demand. Though since they just increased sever capacity with any luck as I've said before if you signed up for teh beta and filled out the survey sooner or later you will get a beta key for 'free' from valve themselves.


----------



## gotskil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Why would you spend money on a beta that goes into the pocket of someone who doesn't have the right to sell it in the first place?


It's pretty simple. I want to play the game. I honestly would do it but there isn't one person on that forum that is trustworthy so I'll just wait until I get an invite.


----------



## Peremptor

How many games do you guys have under you belt? With privates and all that I think im around 300 or over by now. What can I say this damn game is addictive.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> How many games do you guys have under you belt? With privates and all that I think im around 300 or over by now. What can I say this damn game is addictive.


My profile shows about 60 games, but I've also done some private games because I'm just over 100 hours for playtime. Definitely addicting; I think the only other games I've logged 100 hours in two months with are CoD4 and TF2.

I think they had another "wave" of keys or something, because two IRL friends got keys this last weekend.


----------



## mr one

maybe someone have key?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> maybe someone have key?


Oh of course! Let me just look for it, b/c we like to give em away to random people that ask on boards.....


----------



## w00t

Anyone willing to play with me on MM?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Oh of course! Let me just look for it, b/c we like to give em away to random people that ask on boards.....


wise guy


----------



## Ocnewb

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS I just got invited today on Steam, downloading it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> How many games do you guys have under you belt? With privates and all that I think im around 300 or over by now. What can I say this damn game is addictive.


On the account that I use to play with Ocners has around 70 games (~40W 30L) on the main one (cuz it has L4D 2) I have 600 games LOL


----------



## Ocnewb

Oh yea this Dota 2 looks very nice, i'm liking it and already ditching HoN







.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> How many games do you guys have under you belt? With privates and all that I think im around 300 or over by now. What can I say this damn game is addictive.


Dota 2 stopped displaying your losses a couple of patches ago but my win rate was only like 60% and right now I have 146 wins. So maybe 280ish Dota 2 games.

Now if you count Dota 1 you can add a couple thousand or more haha. I'm not even kidding either, been playing Dota regularly for ~5-6 years I think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS I just got invited today on Steam, downloading it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats and welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> Oh yea this Dota 2 looks very nice, i'm liking it and already ditching HoN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice, just don't call the heroes, abilities, and items by their HoN names.









Edit - Forgot to post the patch notes from the other day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota Team*
> Evil dreams await!
> 
> February 24, 2012 - Dota Team
> Today's update is now available in the new Dota 2 Test build. Everyone with access to Dota 2 should now see the Test build in their Steam Games Library. The changes in the Test build will remain there for a week, during which time we'll be fixing any issues in them, before being promoted to the main Dota 2 build. For more info, read our previous blog about the Test build. Note that there will be a limited server capacity for the Test build, so you may find longer queue times there.
> 
> Today's changelog is available here.
> 
> Finally, here are some community updates:
> 
> * The Team Dignitas Invitational has been announced.
> * The fine chaps over at Gaming With Gizmoh are running a 24-Hour Dota 2 marathon for charity. We heard they might even be giving away Dota 2 keys.
> * Check out this great looking Dota 2 art.
> * Gosugamers has posted an interesting analysis of the Absolute Legends vs Na'Vi match in The Premier League. Watching this confirms what our mothers keep saying to us: We will never be any good at Dota 2.


----------



## HometownHero

So what exactly is the best way to go about getting a key? The Playdota give-away forum?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> So what exactly is the best way to go about getting a key? The Playdota give-away forum?


Yes, that and you can fill out a Steam survey to try and get a key from them. Here are a couple of links for you.

Also so those of you that do not have a key yet, you can enter the playdota.com giveaway if your account was created before 2/12/2012!

http://www.playdota.com/forums/showthread.php?t=549077

http://www.neutralcreeps.com/2011/11/how-to-take-dota-2-survey.html


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yes, that and you can fill out a Steam survey to try and get a key from them. Here are a couple of links for you.
> Also so those of you that do not have a key yet, you can enter the playdota.com giveaway if your account was created before 2/12/2012!
> http://www.playdota.com/forums/showthread.php?t=549077
> http://www.neutralcreeps.com/2011/11/how-to-take-dota-2-survey.html


ok and if i cant remember when i created account?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> ok and if i cant remember when i created account?


Well if you know your login info you can find out. If you forgot your username and/or account you can recover it via email much like other websites do. It wouldn't hurt to create a new account if you don't have one at all, they have been updating the date requirements pretty frequently to allow more people the chance to get a key.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Well if you know your login info you can find out. If you forgot your username and/or account you can recover it via email much like other websites do. It wouldn't hurt to create a new account if you don't have one at all, they have been updating the date requirements pretty frequently to allow more people the chance to get a key.


oh ok then ill check that, they increased servers capacity ?


----------



## Clorox

Well today we all get to play Bane on the normal Dota 2 client, curious to see who they add to the test client.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> oh ok then ill check that, they increased servers capacity ?


Server capacity is something they have been working on for a while. It may eventually be an open beta, the only reason why it isn't is because they don't have the server capacity yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clorox*
> 
> Well today we all get to play Bane on the normal Dota 2 client, curious to see who they add to the test client.


Me too, Panda or Gyro please!


----------



## XSCounter

Ogre Magi plz..


----------



## Maian

Got an invite today. Installed it. It's quite fun. Coming from League of Legends, I'm beginning to like this game more, though it seems more complex (never played DOTA much at all, couldn't get into it)... which isn't hard to do seeing as LoL was marketed more towards the casual crowd with quicker games and the like.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Got an invite today. Installed it. It's quite fun. Coming from League of Legends, I'm beginning to like this game more, though it seems more complex (never played DOTA much at all, couldn't get into it)... which isn't hard to do seeing as LoL was marketed more towards the casual crowd with quicker games and the like.


Congrats! Glad you like it.







Bane is now available in the regular Dota 2 client.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota Team*
> Now your nightmare lasts forever.
> March 2, 2012 - Dota Team
> Fear the dark, for you are in the presence of Bane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's changelog is available here.
> 
> We are looking forward to The Defense Grand Final this weekend, between Na'Vi and Quantic Gaming. Head over to joindota.com for more details and times. You can also find this over there.
> 
> As per our new release schedule, the Test Build has also been updated. You can check out its changelog here.


blog.dota2.com


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yes, that and you can fill out a Steam survey to try and get a key from them. Here are a couple of links for you.
> Also so those of you that do not have a key yet, you can enter the playdota.com giveaway if your account was created before 2/12/2012!
> http://www.playdota.com/forums/showthread.php?t=549077
> http://www.neutralcreeps.com/2011/11/how-to-take-dota-2-survey.html


oh hi, mine account was created 02-07-2012







o im in that thing yeah?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> oh hi, mine account was created 02-07-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o im in that thing yeah?


Yeah just go ahead and post in the giveaway thread if you haven't already. You'll get an email and a PM if you win a key. Your chances are pretty good because the giveaway has been going on for a long time now and they are giving away 180 keys a day everyday.

I won mine when they were only giving out 8 per day.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah just go ahead and post in the giveaway thread if you haven't already. You'll get an email and a PM if you win a key. Your chances are pretty good because the giveaway has been going on for a long time now and they are giving away 180 keys a day everyday.
> I won mine when they were only giving out 8 per day.


i posted in that thread and much more, about month ago, and its nly waiting lft to me


----------



## Zulli85

Just finished a fun game. Helped carry with Tiny as our Spec and Naix were pretty bad. The enemy Void and Ursa were owning real hard with their physical damage so I was like okayyy time for AC+Shiva's.


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Just finished a fun game. Helped carry with Tiny as our Spec and Naix were pretty bad. The enemy Void and Ursa were owning real hard with their physical damage so I was like okayyy time for AC+Shiva's.


How long was that game?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prox*
> 
> How long was that game?


Over an hour, in between 65 and 70 minutes I think. We should have lost but I wasn't letting that happen.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Over an hour, in between 65 and 70 minutes I think. We should have lost but I wasn't letting that happen.


i love games like minimum 50 minutes long, i had some of them with vengeful spirit, so after support i suddeny changint she to killer


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> i love games like minimum 50 minutes long, i had some of them with vengeful spirit, so after support i suddeny changint she to killer


Yeah VS is one of those heroes that is relied upon for support 99% of the time but you can get DPS items later on if your team needs it.


----------



## gotskil

Just got my invite through Steam!

I'm installing now. What's Dota 2 test?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> Just got my invite through Steam!
> I'm installing now. What's Dota 2 test?


Congrats! Hope you enjoy the game.









Every Thursday night an update to the game is released and these updates are applied to Dota 2 Test. The following week they are then added to the regular Dota 2 game and new content is added to Dota 2 test. Doing this allows the new content 1 week to be played and tested before being added to Dota 2 which makes it more stable. For example; Last Thursday, Feb 23rd, Bane was added to Dota 2 Test and yesterday it was added to Dota 2. Hope that makes sense, I think it does haha.


----------



## gotskil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Congrats! Hope you enjoy the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every Thursday night an update to the game is released and these updates are applied to Dota 2 Test. The following week they are then added to the regular Dota 2 game and new content is added to Dota 2 test. Doing this allows the new content 1 week to be played and tested before being added to Dota 2 which makes it more stable. For example; Last Thursday, Feb 23rd, Bane was added to Dota 2 Test and yesterday it was added to Dota 2. Hope that makes sense, I think it does haha.


Just played my first game. I used Zeus since I think he's beginner friendly. Two of our guys disconnected and left the game 5 mins in but three of us did pretty well against 5 of them.

I had problems last hitting and farming. I died 5 times which isn't good but I don't think it's a bad start. Had a bunch of assists and 3 kills or something like that.

It's a great game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> Just played my first game. I used Zeus since I think he's beginner friendly. Two of our guys disconnected and left the game 5 mins in but three of us did pretty well against 5 of them.
> I had problems last hitting and farming. I died 5 times which isn't good but I don't think it's a bad start. Had a bunch of assists and 3 kills or something like that.
> It's a great game.


You won't usually have leavers like that, its pretty rare in Dota 2 as there are repercussions for doing so. Zues is a fun hero, constantly ganking and nuking heroes with him is what its all about.


----------



## grassh0ppa

every time I play this game it's all leavers ... not impressed


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa*
> 
> every time I play this game it's all leavers ... not impressed


I know how you feel, my past 6-7 games I've had a leaver on my team. Last game my entire team left so I ended up holding the other team off for another 30 minutes by myself haha. I just hate when you get 30-40 minutes into a game and someone just randomly dc's for no reason and the game is just over.


----------



## Zulli85

I've played right around 300 Dota 2 games and leavers are rarely a problem. I'm guessing that you guys are in the leaver pool and are placed with players that are in said pool. That is my only guess, like I said leavers are rarely an issue in my games.


----------



## gotskil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I've played right around 300 Dota 2 games and leavers are rarely a problem. I'm guessing that you guys are in the leaver pool and are placed with players that are in said pool. That is my only guess, like I said leavers are rarely an issue in my games.


I played four games last night and people left from either my team or the other team all but one game. I think that maybe a new round of invites went out yesterday and some new players were trying it for the first time so they did poorly and left early. That's just a guess I really have no idea.

I stuck it out every game though even when it said it was safe to disconnect because someone left.

Is there a certain time when a game still counts for a win even if someone leaves? One of the games someone left early and I still got credit for the win and in another game I didn't get credit. How's that work?


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I've played right around 300 Dota 2 games and leavers are rarely a problem. I'm guessing that you guys are in the leaver pool and are placed with players that are in said pool. That is my only guess, like I said leavers are rarely an issue in my games.


I would understand my problem if I was in the leavers pool, unfortunately I have played over 100+ games with two leaves :/ and neither of those were recent.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> I played four games last night and people left from either my team or the other team all but one game. I think that maybe a new round of invites went out yesterday and some new players were trying it for the first time so they did poorly and left early. That's just a guess I really have no idea.
> I stuck it out every game though even when it said it was safe to disconnect because someone left.
> Is there a certain time when a game still counts for a win even if someone leaves? One of the games someone left early and I still got credit for the win and in another game I didn't get credit. How's that work?


Good question. I'm not exactly sure how it works but as far as I know every game counts regardless of leavers. I haven't had enough completed games with leavers to know for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> I would understand my problem if I was in the leavers pool, unfortunately I have played over 100+ games with two leaves :/ and neither of those were recent.


Not sure what to tell ya, like I said I just don't have many games with leavers. It does happen though.


----------



## Zulli85

Going to be playing tonight for a while if anyone is up for some games!


----------



## Ocnewb

I wish







. My 6870 went bad on Friday while i was playing Dota 2 so i had to sent it in for RMA. The onboard GPU on this 2120 can't handle Dota 2 well so i'm not gonna try honestly.


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## HometownHero

Just got my beta key, but the movement lag ruins the whole game for me







Why would they put something like that in the game?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Just got my beta key, but the movement lag ruins the whole game for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they put something like that in the game?


Think its how the server works. Remember reading the delay was intentional (maybe had something to do with lag compensation).

Haven't had really bad issues with lag till this week. I'm lagging to the point I disconnect every game recently.

Try picking local servers, only negative is it'll increase the time it takes to find a match.

Maybe its the server, or you might just be used to HoN or LoL.

One of my buddies who came from HoN still can't get used to the delay. I used to casually play LoL and the transition was a bit easier (though I'm still having issues adjusting attack animations... so many wasted last hits).

Gah, wish I was better at Dota.

So got a question for Dota pros, I know you aren't supposed to auto attack but if the hero you're laning with is. Should you start spam attacking? No point waiting for last hits since we're going to end up pushing the lane. Thought the whole point of waiting around for last hits was to not advance the creep line.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Think its how the server works. Remember reading the delay was intentional (maybe had something to do with lag compensation).
> Haven't had really bad issues with lag till this week. I'm lagging to the point I disconnect every game recently.
> Try picking local servers, only negative is it'll increase the time it takes to find a match.
> Maybe its the server, or you might just be used to HoN or LoL.
> One of my buddies who came from HoN still can't get used to the delay. I used to casually play LoL and the transition was a bit easier (though I'm still having issues adjusting attack animations... so many wasted last hits).
> Gah, wish I was better at Dota.
> So got a question for Dota pros, I know you aren't supposed to auto attack but if the hero you're laning with is. Should you start spam attacking? No point waiting for last hits since we're going to end up pushing the lane. Thought the whole point of waiting around for last hits was to not advance the creep line.


I guess I'm just used to responsive movements using my mouse. In SC2, LoL, or whatever RTS your playing, left clicking will make your unit go to that click immediately. It doesnt have to finish its original movement.


----------



## TheOddOne

Add my smurf: Captain Korea


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Just got my beta key, but the movement lag ruins the whole game for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they put something like that in the game?


This lag you speak of is either network lag or your inability to adjust to the new engine which is normal. You can check your ping by typing net_graph 1 in the console. You may notice some delay with a ping above 100. I felt the same way for maybe the first dozen games but trust me you will get used to it. I've played almost 400 games at this point and if there was a real, noticeable delay, I would not be playing Dota 2 haha. Check what servers you have selected as well, I'm on the east coast but if I play on the Europe or Chinese servers I lag like crazy. I have only east and west selected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Think its how the server works. Remember reading the delay was intentional (maybe had something to do with lag compensation).
> Haven't had really bad issues with lag till this week. I'm lagging to the point I disconnect every game recently.
> Try picking local servers, only negative is it'll increase the time it takes to find a match.
> Maybe its the server, or you might just be used to HoN or LoL.
> One of my buddies who came from HoN still can't get used to the delay. I used to casually play LoL and the transition was a bit easier (though I'm still having issues adjusting attack animations... so many wasted last hits).
> Gah, wish I was better at Dota.
> So got a question for Dota pros, I know you aren't supposed to auto attack but if the hero you're laning with is. Should you start spam attacking? No point waiting for last hits since we're going to end up pushing the lane. Thought the whole point of waiting around for last hits was to not advance the creep line.


It makes it easier for you to last hit if your lane partner is attack moving. I'd be moving around the lane a lot, harassing the enemy heroes inbetween last hits. And if your lane partner is attack moving chances are he is very new to the game so you shouldn't rely on him too much.

Just so you know you'll be matched with better players if you win a bunch of games. And the better the players the better your overall experience. It'll be more fun and the manner will generally get better as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> I guess I'm just used to responsive movements using my mouse. In SC2, LoL, or whatever RTS your playing, left clicking will make your unit go to that click immediately. It doesnt have to finish its original movement.


You can control your hero/units to do the same. Its called attack (or spell) animation cancelling. Heroes like CM have a long attack or spell animation and you don't have to wait for them to finish. You can issue your next command immediately after the attack or spell has done its thing. You've got to be careful not to do it too soon though or you won't attack or your spell won't go off.

This will allow you to potentially get a few more attacks off on the enemy hero and often makes the difference between the enemy hero living or dying. Pro Dota players do this all the time and have great control over their heroes and creeps.


----------



## HometownHero

Hm, so its not like sc2 where you can kite and stutter step for faster attacks?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Hm, so its not like sc2 where you can kite and stutter step for faster attacks?


You can get more attacks in than you normally would yes. Attack, animation cancel, move your hero forward, attack, animation cancel, move, etc etc. Your hero isn't gaining actual attack speed but you use it more efficiently.


----------



## For_the_moves

Looks like steam is sending out more invites. A couple of my friends got theirs.....I didn't.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Looks like steam is sending out more invites. A couple of my friends got theirs.....I didn't.


im too, aiting for invitation and gettin bored


----------



## Lokster1

I think this is the most frustrating game I have ever played and yet still fun =P There is so much to it after learning the mechanics of the game that it makes me pull my hair out since I know what to do and I just can't seem to do it. O well I guess practice makes perfect (or at least better). Anyone know of *good* guides to help someone out? Especially would like some sort of guide on what items to buy for certain chars.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I think this is the most frustrating game I have ever played and yet still fun =P There is so much to it after learning the mechanics of the game that it makes me pull my hair out since I know what to do and I just can't seem to do it. O well I guess practice makes perfect (or at least better). Anyone know of *good* guides to help someone out? Especially would like some sort of guide on what items to buy for certain chars.


The hero area on playdota.com has user-created guides for all the heroes (skill & item builds, gameplay style, etc). Some of them are really good. Also, the suggested items in DotA 2 aren't horrible, and you can change the text files containing them (guide here).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> The hero area on playdota.com has user-created guides for all the heroes (skill & item builds, gameplay style, etc). Some of them are really good. Also, the suggested items in DotA 2 aren't horrible, and you can change the text files containing them (guide here).


+1 to this.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> The hero area on playdota.com has user-created guides for all the heroes (skill & item builds, gameplay style, etc). Some of them are really good. Also, the suggested items in DotA 2 aren't horrible, and you can change the text files containing them (guide here).


theese guides i remember helped sometimes even when playing


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I think this is the most frustrating game I have ever played and yet still fun =P There is so much to it after learning the mechanics of the game that it makes me pull my hair out since I know what to do and I just can't seem to do it. O well I guess practice makes perfect (or at least better). Anyone know of *good* guides to help someone out? Especially would like some sort of guide on what items to buy for certain chars.


I can help you out here a little bit if you have specific questions. You can also watch replays of pro matches and read guides at playdota.com like others have suggested. Experience and knowledge is what it takes to get good at the game.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I can help you out here a little bit if you have specific questions. You can also watch replays of pro matches and read guides at playdota.com like others have suggested. Experience and knowledge is what it takes to get good at the game.


and lots of tring other builds practising in game


----------



## Lokster1

Well I think I just need to keep learning about all the different heroes and their skills, plus need to figure out which ones work best for me. I really haven't found a hero I'm conformable playing yet but with so many to chose from I usually only play a game then switch to someone else =P


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Well I think I just need to keep learning about all the different heroes and their skills, plus need to figure out which ones work best for me. I really haven't found a hero I'm conformable playing yet but with so many to chose from I usually only play a game then switch to someone else =P


Yeah thats fine. It is important to know what every hero on both teams is capable of doing. You'll find something you like sooner or later, not to mention that there are only like half of the heroes in the game at this point.


----------



## Zackcy

Got an invite yesterday, quite a lot of fun.

Bots can deny quite a bit better than people in matchmaking









I like the Night stalker, very fun hero to play. Which items should I buy, and which lanes are best for him?


----------



## mr one

i jus no find out that with ome hero picking we can do roshan at 1 lvl







and yah we did it


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Got an invite yesterday, quite a lot of fun.
> Bots can deny quite a bit better than people in matchmaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Night stalker, very fun hero to play. Which items should I buy, and which lanes are best for him?


Hehe if you start to play better people you'll notice the overall skill level, including last hitting, gets better. The more you win the better players you will be placed with and against.

I don't play NS at all but I can give some general advice. NS is often solo mid which allows him to level faster than the heroes in the outer lanes which makes him very effective during the first night. It also allows him to pick which lane to gank during the first night and perhaps get a rune along the way. You should max Void and Hunter in the Night first and get things such as boots, bracers, bottle, and treads in the early game.

I personally feel that NS is one of those heroes that really needs to get a couple of kills early on to stay ahead in levels and gold than the other heroes in the game. I've seen so many Night Stalkers either fail to gank properly during the first night, or never leave their lane and they just wind up being useless. You have to be aggressive and make sure you get a kill or two, don't be afraid to dive towers to make sure it happens but don't be suicidal either. There is definitely a balance of aggression and brains. (Knowing if it is safe to be aggressive against certain heroes)

If you are successful you can plan on getting any number of items such as an Armlet, SnY, MKB, BKB, BFury, Satanic, Heart, and even Aghs if you want. Aghs is pretty nice because it gives a huge amount of vision around the NS during the night.

Hope this helps!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> i jus no find out that with ome hero picking we can do roshan at 1 lvl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yah we did it


Yeah it is possible to Rosh at level 1 but it is pretty unusual. You've got to have the right heroes, hope the enemy doesn't have a ward near Rosh, and hope the enemy doesn't have the brains to check Rosh when all 5 heroes are missing.

Its definitely fun though when you pull it off.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> If you are successful you can plan on getting any number of items such as an Armlet, SnY, MKB, BKB, BFury, Satanic, Heart, and even Aghs if you want. Aghs is pretty nice because it gives a huge amount of vision around the NS during the night.
> Hope this helps!


Thank you, but seeing as I am quite new, I don't know what the items you are talking about are (abbreviations).


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Thank you, but seeing as I am quite new, I don't know what the items you are talking about are (abbreviations).


Sange and Yasha, Monkey King Bar, Black King Bar, Battle Fury.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Thank you, but seeing as I am quite new, I don't know what the items you are talking about are (abbreviations).


Ah, sorry. I should have typed them out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Sange and Yasha, Monkey King Bar, Black King Bar, Battle Fury.


This is correct but you forgot Aghanim's Scepter.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Hehe if you start to play better people you'll notice the overall skill level, including last hitting, gets better. The more you win the better players you will be placed with and against.
> I don't play NS at all but I can give some general advice. NS is often solo mid which allows him to level faster than the heroes in the outer lanes which makes him very effective during the first night. It also allows him to pick which lane to gank during the first night and perhaps get a rune along the way. You should max Void and Hunter in the Night first and get things such as boots, bracers, bottle, and treads in the early game.
> I personally feel that NS is one of those heroes that really needs to get a couple of kills early on to stay ahead in levels and gold than the other heroes in the game. I've seen so many Night Stalkers either fail to gank properly during the first night, or never leave their lane and they just wind up being useless. You have to be aggressive and make sure you get a kill or two, don't be afraid to dive towers to make sure it happens but don't be suicidal either. There is definitely a balance of aggression and brains. (Knowing if it is safe to be aggressive against certain heroes)
> If you are successful you can plan on getting any number of items such as an Armlet, SnY, MKB, BKB, BFury, Satanic, Heart, and even Aghs if you want. Aghs is pretty nice because it gives a huge amount of vision around the NS during the night.
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is possible to Rosh at level 1 but it is pretty unusual. You've got to have the right heroes, hope the enemy doesn't have a ward near Rosh, and hope the enemy doesn't have the brains to check Rosh when all 5 heroes are missing.
> Its definitely fun though when you pull it off.


we gonna try this at real game soon, because we did it to test ony at friends hosted game, but actualy if u have ursa, leoric and which doctor u can do it easy


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> we gonna try this at real game soon, because we did it to test ony at friends hosted game, but actualy if u have ursa, leoric and which doctor u can do it easy


Yeah those 3 heroes are nice for Rosh. Still takes a while though. Veno, and Lich (as well as Syllabear and Lycan in Dota 1) are nice for level 1 Rosh as well.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah those 3 heroes are nice for Rosh. Still takes a while though. Veno, and Lich (as well as Syllabear and Lycan in Dota 1) are nice for level 1 Rosh as well.


yeah







theese are really great too







now had a big pain in head while playing with pugna, its a bit hard ith that hero play


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theese are really great too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now had a big pain in head while playing with pugna, its a bit hard ith that hero play


Pug is fun, definitely a hero I like to play. His ward is so annoying in team fights and can actually get him a couple of kills. blink dagger or force staff are really common on him including items to buff his hp a bit like bracers, power treads, and aghanim's scepter. He has potential to farm a lot but you should really let the carries on your team get the farm if you can. His Nether Blast also works on building which allows you to last hit towers pretty easily.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Pug is fun, definitely a hero I like to play. His ward is so annoying in team fights and can actually get him a couple of kills. blink dagger or force staff are really common on him including items to buff his hp a bit like bracers, power treads, and aghanim's scepter. He has potential to farm a lot but you should really let the carries on your team get the farm if you can. His Nether Blast also works on building which allows you to last hit towers pretty easily.


oh thanks u said some real cool advices







but i prefer my lovely vengeful spirit and tinker, it so fun o play wih last one


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> oh thanks u said some real cool advices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i prefer my lovely vengeful spirit and tinker, it so fun o play wih last one


Tinker sure is fun, just make sure you get Boots of Travel on him and TP to every fight.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Tinker sure is fun, just make sure you get Boots of Travel on him and TP to every fight.


yeah thats cool to gt them but i refer to mana boots, because i get a lot in the fights







and somtimes hard to farm or travels







its fun to spam thoose missles


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> yeah thats cool to gt them but i refer to mana boots, because i get a lot in the fights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and somtimes hard to farm or travels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its fun to spam thoose missles


You should really get the farm for Travels. You can Rearm them so you can TP anywhere on the map as much as you want. And you can TP to the fountain to heal up and get mana as much as you want as well. It might not seem like it but Travels are much, much better on Tinker and you can have as much mana as you need with the correct items. You should also get a Soul Ring which can also Rearm. (Removes the cooldowns on your spells and items after you use them)

Basically the idea is to spam your abilities as much as you can. Use SR, spam your spells/other items, tp to base to heal/get mana, rearm, tp back into the fight and repeat.

A lot of items can be rearmed including Travels, Soul Ring, Shiva's and sheep stick. Some cannot though such as Dagon. If you have the right items and enough mana you can tp to an enemy hero and literally perma sheep them until they die.


----------



## Zackcy

The disables are so long in this game, black king bar + blink dagger seems like a must on melee hereos.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Sange and Yasha, Monkey King Bar, Black King Bar, Battle Fury.


o hair dair


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> The disables are so long in this game, black king bar + blink dagger seems like a must on melee hereos.


BKB and blink are common items indeed.


----------



## Zackcy

Ursa is pretty easy to play. Blink into the enemy team, pop BKB, and face roll.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Ursa is pretty easy to play. Blink into the enemy team, pop BKB, and face roll.


Yeah he isn't the hardest hero in the world to play. I don't play Ursa but you can solo Rosh at I think level 7 after you get a Vladmir's Offering.

I'm probably going to fire up Dota 2 soonish if anyone feels like gaming.


----------



## Zackcy

My first PvP game went well


----------



## Peremptor

Got over 450 matches already since I got my invite during xmas. Pretty much the only game I've been playing since then. Getting back my old dota legs I guess.

Nothing better than playing a pusher/ganker and just dictating the game flow instead of sitting back passively hitting creeps over and over imo.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> Got over 450 matches already since I got my invite during xmas. Pretty much the only game I've been playing since then. Getting back my old dota legs I guess.
> Nothing better than playing a pusher/ganker and just dictating the game flow instead of sitting back passively hitting creeps over and over imo.


I find pushers like Prophet to be pretty hard to play against. Global teleport, create a bunch of minions, push push push.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I find pushers like Prophet to be pretty hard to play against. Global teleport, create a bunch of minions, push push push.


Barathum would literally faceroll Furion


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> My first PvP game went well


Needs more sheep stick on Storm.







Also looks like an intentionally feeding DK. 0-24 with 0 items is a good indication of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> Got over 450 matches already since I got my invite during xmas. Pretty much the only game I've been playing since then. Getting back my old dota legs I guess.
> Nothing better than playing a pusher/ganker and just dictating the game flow instead of sitting back passively hitting creeps over and over imo.


I took a break for quite a while but I'm right around 400 games played. Just played 3 tonight, 3 wins.







And I agree with dictating the game flow, just played a game as QoP and was all over the map the entire game. Aghs is so nice on her, gives Sonic Wave a 40 second cooldown. 366 cs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I find pushers like Prophet to be pretty hard to play against. Global teleport, create a bunch of minions, push push push.


Yeah they can be for sure. Need to try to gank the Prophet out and then push yourselves. Other pushing heroes are a good counter because it may force the Prophet to TP back to base. Also always carry a TP yourself so you can defend towers and raxes as you need to.


----------



## Zackcy

Sheep stick?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Sheep stick?


Scythe of Vyse. Sheep stick is a common nickname for it as it turns enemies into sheep.

I should stop using abbreviations and nicknames haha. Sorry about that.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Scythe of Vyse. Sheep stick is a common nickname for it as it turns enemies into sheep.
> I should stop using abbreviations and nicknames haha. Sorry about that.


vyse turns ur foes to sheep







haha thats how we dota lovers talk, sheepstick


----------



## Zackcy

Why would I build a Vanguard first, and then a BKB? Vanguard seems like a meh item.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Why would I build a Vanguard first, and then a BKB? Vanguard seems like a meh item.


On which hero?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> On which hero?


In general, but in terms of specifics, Anti mage.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> In general, but in terms of specifics, Anti mage.


Antimage's only real weakness is that he doesn't have a lot of hit points to tank damage while last hitting early game. Vanguard gives him (and other heroes, of course) solid hp, regen, and a 70% chance to block damage. On AM in particular it stacks really well with his passive which gives him magic resistance. And on top of that his blink has a 5 second cooldown at level 4 and all of a sudden he is seriously hard to kill. A lot of people feel that AM is the strongest hero in Dota 2 and I agree with that for the most part. He has gotten weaker with the addition of new heroes but he is definitely still strong.


----------



## TheOddOne

Hey Zulli do you mind add me to the OCN group ?
My steam ID is: equinox2611
my steam nickname is Alcatraz
Thanks


----------



## Zackcy

TOO: Your old avatar was much better :/


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hey Zulli do you mind add me to the OCN group ?
> My steam ID is: equinox2611
> my steam nickname is Alcatraz
> Thanks


Added.


----------



## Lokster1

Add me as well

Steam ID: Lokster1
Nickname: Loki

If anyone wants a baddie on their team let me know =P

EDIT: Changed my Steam ID to match my username here =D


----------



## mr one

id say to add me but still i didnt got any key


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hey Zulli do you mind add me to the OCN group ?
> My steam ID is: equinox2611
> my steam nickname is Alcatraz
> Thanks


I added you as a friend and not to the OCN group on accident, will do later tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Add me as well
> Steam ID: Lokster1
> Nickname: Loki
> If anyone wants a baddie on their team let me know =P
> EDIT: Changed my Steam ID to match my username here =D


Will do tonight.









Good news folks without a beta key!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota 2*
> Dota 2 Invitation Signup
> 
> As we continue to develop and grow the Dota 2 community, we'll be sending out invites in increasing numbers. In order to join the pool of players we'll be pulling from, please click the link below to run the Steam Hardware Survey, then answer a few questions about your Dota experience.
> 
> Click here to launch the survey
> 
> If you are not already a Steam user, you can download Steam here.


The survey link at dota2.com appears to be broken but I am sure they will fix it soon. I think this is the same Steam survey that has been around but it is good news regardless. Going to add this to the OP.

http://www.dota2.com/survey/experience/?l=english


----------



## Jeffro422

Add me, wish I had joined this earlier. Have about 300 games played now.

Steam: Jeffro422
Nick: OhTwoFour

I usually play support heroes, if anyone wants to play just add me and send me a message/inv. Please have a mic


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*
> 
> Add me, wish I had joined this earlier. Have about 300 games played now.
> Steam: Jeffro422
> Nick: OhTwoFour
> I usually play support heroes, if anyone wants to play just add me and send me a message/inv. Please have a mic


Added! Welcome to the thread, feel free to stop by here for all of your Dota needs.









My Dota 2 Test client is updating but there is not a changelog at the Dota 2 website. They did mention that instead of waiting a week before adding the new content to the regular client that they will now give it just one day. Not sure if the changelogs will be posted every Wednesday or Thursday but I will report back here as soon as I see it.

Edit - I just fired up Dota 2 Test and there is a changelog there, they have added Shadow Demon! It is also been updated to mirror the changes made in the 6.74 Dota 1 patch. There are also numerous bug fixes as usual but I cannot copy/paste the text in the test client. As I said above I will post the changelog when it becomes available at the Dota 2 website.


----------



## OldMold

Just played a couple games against Sayuri, Daisy, and a couple other girls. They are some pretty good players with great personalities









It was the most fun I have had in Dota 2 in a while.

Our 5th went afk at one point when we were getting ready to start the game, and I was about to invite you Zulli when our 5th finally showed up. You would have loved it! (Not sure if you follow the professional scene/know who Sayuri is)


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Just played a couple games against Sayuri, Daisy, and a couple other girls. They are some pretty good players with great personalities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the most fun I have had in Dota 2 in a while.
> Our 5th went afk at one point when we were getting ready to start the game, and I was about to invite you Zulli when our 5th finally showed up. You would have loved it! (Not sure if you follow the professional scene/know who Sayuri is)


You're so lucky you have the chance to play with Sayuri







I was friend with Fear before I played LoL so I asked him if I could play with her, but he only play with Jen


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Just played a couple games against Sayuri, Daisy, and a couple other girls. They are some pretty good players with great personalities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the most fun I have had in Dota 2 in a while.
> Our 5th went afk at one point when we were getting ready to start the game, and I was about to invite you Zulli when our 5th finally showed up. You would have loved it! (Not sure if you follow the professional scene/know who Sayuri is)


Hm I see, would have been fun probably. I was playing with 4 friends anyhow so I doubt I could have. Thanks for the heads up though, feel free to message me or invite me if you see me online etc. Doesn't Sayuri play for MYM? I don't follow the competitive scene as closely as I should but the name is familiar. How did you manage to play with them?


----------



## TheOddOne

Sayuri is MYM editor, or was


----------



## OldMold

Yeah, she is also Mirlini's (the legendary dota 1 player) girfriend as well. Daisy is dating Jeyo from team Complexity (Use to be team Fire). She is the captain of her own team, but I can't remember their name. They aren't like an official "Pro" team but they do compete in tournaments at times.

It wasn't anything too serious, as we only played with about 3 of the girls from the team, but still fun and competitive!

I use mIRC to find CW and 5v5 matches and out of the blue, Sayuri asks me if we can scrim on USeast. Next thing I knew, we would be playing together for the next 3-4 hours









Another cool thing was that we had Korok from team Its Gosu watching us on one of the matches


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Yeah, she is also Mirlini's (the legendary dota 1 player) girfriend as well. Daisy is dating Jeyo from team Complexity (Use to be team Fire). She is the captain of her own team, but I can't remember their name. They aren't like an official "Pro" team but they do compete in tournaments at times.
> It wasn't anything too serious, as we only played with about 3 of the girls from the team, but still fun and competitive!
> I use mIRC to find CW and 5v5 matches and out of the blue, Sayuri asks me if we can scrim on USeast. Next thing I knew, we would be playing together for the next 3-4 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another cool thing was that we had Korok from team Its Gosu watching us on one of the matches


its sounds very interesting to see players having fun with some pros







IWANT it too


----------



## Lokster1

So I've been playing against bots trying to learn a few heroes before I go and play against people, hopefully so I get a tad better and don't totally piss my team off when I play against people. Anyways I find it so frustrating because the bots on my team are complete idiots and usually end up all standing at some random point on the map doing nothing while I'm getting picked off by the whole other team.

My question, should I just start playing games against people and suck, pissing my team off, or continue to practice some more? I don't want to gimp a team by sucking....


----------



## Krud

Hey im lookin for some good players to queue with. Im a good support, but can really play anything
Add me on steam - im on every night ~7pm - ~12am EST.
Steam link is below!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> So I've been playing against bots trying to learn a few heroes before I go and play against people, hopefully so I get a tad better and don't totally piss my team off when I play against people. Anyways I find it so frustrating because the bots on my team are complete idiots and usually end up all standing at some random point on the map doing nothing while I'm getting picked off by the whole other team.
> My question, should I just start playing games against people and suck, pissing my team off, or continue to practice some more? I don't want to gimp a team by sucking....


just find some people to play with you against bots, and yeah i started playing with bots, after some period tried my best at pvp and yeah im still trying some different builds with bots if i realy think that its gonna work on build, after that ill do same pvp







practise practise and one more time practise


----------



## TheOddOne

Talking about Korok, I saw him got trapped in the jungle after tp'd onto Fear's hawk LOL


----------



## Ocnewb

I wonder when they would add my all time favorite Nerubian Assasin!! God can't wait for him.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> I wonder when they would add my all time favorite Nerubian Assasin!! God can't wait for him.


One of the first heroes I played in DotA


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> Yeah, she is also Mirlini's (the legendary dota 1 player) girfriend as well. Daisy is dating Jeyo from team Complexity (Use to be team Fire). She is the captain of her own team, but I can't remember their name. They aren't like an official "Pro" team but they do compete in tournaments at times.
> It wasn't anything too serious, as we only played with about 3 of the girls from the team, but still fun and competitive!
> I use mIRC to find CW and 5v5 matches and out of the blue, Sayuri asks me if we can scrim on USeast. Next thing I knew, we would be playing together for the next 3-4 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another cool thing was that we had Korok from team Its Gosu watching us on one of the matches


Ah okay cool. That's pretty awesome that you were able to play with the for a while. Thanks for the info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> So I've been playing against bots trying to learn a few heroes before I go and play against people, hopefully so I get a tad better and don't totally piss my team off when I play against people. Anyways I find it so frustrating because the bots on my team are complete idiots and usually end up all standing at some random point on the map doing nothing while I'm getting picked off by the whole other team.
> My question, should I just start playing games against people and suck, pissing my team off, or continue to practice some more? I don't want to gimp a team by sucking....


I would go ahead and and play matchmaking games. After a few games you'll be matched with similarly skilled players so I wouldn't worry about it too much. The only real way to learn is to play and watch replays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Hey im lookin for some good players to queue with. Im a good support, but can really play anything
> Add me on steam - im on every night ~7pm - ~12am EST.
> Steam link is below!


I can add you to the Steam OCN group later tonight, will try to remember.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> I wonder when they would add my all time favorite Nerubian Assasin!! God can't wait for him.


NA is a fun and really annoying hero for the enemy to play against. I used to get so mad when I got 1 shotted by a competent NA haha.


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Talking about Korok, I saw him got trapped in the jungle after tp'd onto Fear's hawk LOL


Yeah, I saw that too. That was such an unfortunate battle for him... If he wasn't stuck, they most likely would have gotten the aegis and potentially beat NaVi.


----------



## gotskil

Is the game taking longer to load than normal for anyone else? Usually takes seconds for me to load up a game or start watching a game but today it's been oddly slow. Maybe it's a latency issue for me? But like I said just started doing that today.

Can you add me to the OCN group as well. Steam username is Acebeans.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> Is the game taking longer to load than normal for anyone else? Usually takes seconds for me to load up a game or start watching a game but today it's been oddly slow. Maybe it's a latency issue for me? But like I said just started doing that today.
> Can you add me to the OCN group as well. Steam username is Acebeans.


Added both you and Krud to the OCN Dota 2 group.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> Is the game taking longer to load than normal for anyone else? Usually takes seconds for me to load up a game or start watching a game but today it's been oddly slow. Maybe it's a latency issue for me? But like I said just started doing that today.
> Can you add me to the OCN group as well. Steam username is Acebeans.


Steam server screws up a lot of time, even if I have 50 ping I still can't move sometimes







Valve needs to do something better than that.


----------



## gotskil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Steam server screws up a lot of time, even if I have 50 ping I still can't move sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valve needs to do something better than that.


Seems to be much better now.

I got by beta invite about two weeks ago and I've played 60 games so far. I really like this game. I always played league of legends kind of on and off but dota 2 really has got me hooked. I don't know what it is I like so much more about it but I just feel like it's a better game and I have tons more fun in it most of the time.


----------



## JAM3S121

Every game I play in dota 2 seems to be against people that have almost never played any other dota type game, i.e LoL or HoN.

Went like 30 and 2 on riki the other night and 20 and 5 on sniper the other day.

Game feels clunky though







not smooth enough in terms of animations imo.


----------



## gotskil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Every game I play in dota 2 seems to be against people that have almost never played any other dota type game, i.e LoL or HoN.
> Went like 30 and 2 on riki the other night and 20 and 5 on sniper the other day.
> Game feels clunky though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not smooth enough in terms of animations imo.


Really? I think the game is incredibly smooth and polished especially for beta. I've heard other people complain about the animations and how they relate to dealing damage etc but it just doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Steam server screws up a lot of time, even if I have 50 ping I still can't move sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valve needs to do something better than that.


I have played nearly 400 games at this point and while the servers are sometimes down, I've never been unable to move my hero around. The only times I've ever lagged in game was when I had uTorrent open or something of the like. Hope that problem goes away for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> Seems to be much better now.
> I got by beta invite about two weeks ago and I've played 60 games so far. I really like this game. I always played league of legends kind of on and off but dota 2 really has got me hooked. I don't know what it is I like so much more about it but I just feel like it's a better game and I have tons more fun in it most of the time.


Glad to hear you are enjoying the game and trust me I know what you mean by being hooked. I've been playing Dota for a solid 5ish years at this point.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Every game I play in dota 2 seems to be against people that have almost never played any other dota type game, i.e LoL or HoN.
> Went like 30 and 2 on riki the other night and 20 and 5 on sniper the other day.
> Game feels clunky though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not smooth enough in terms of animations imo.


If you keep winning games you'll start to be matched with and against better players, trust me it gets harder. As far as the clunkiness you speak of goes, it is probably just adjusting to the game engine. It is awkward for pretty much everybody for the first dozen or so games. You won't notice it after a little while.


----------



## mylilpony

Lucky...hard to find time to play when you're out 16-18 hours of the day. ..I try to squeeze in an hour or two of skyrim too (just got) and sleep! Anyone want to dota saturday evening/night PST/EST? I think I have time then.


----------



## Zulli85

I was out last night and was unable to post this so here it is now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blog.dota2.com*
> Come into my dominion!
> March 16, 2012 - Dota Team
> Tonight you might want to sleep with your lights on because Shadow Demon has returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In today's update you will find your usual collection of fixes and new features including parity with Dota's 6.74 release and the ability to share unit control with your team mates.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that jumped on the Test Build and helped us test this update.
> 
> The full changelog is available here.


http://blog.dota2.com

Click the link for the full changelog. The major things include the addition of Shadow Demon and the parity with Dota 1 v6.74.


----------



## Ocnewb

My steam ID is: [OCN]NewB (i think), please add me to the group so if anyone wants to play together, let me know.


----------



## TheOddOne

How do you enable disablehelp ? the changelog says it is added to the game


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> My steam ID is: [OCN]NewB (i think), please add me to the group so if anyone wants to play together, let me know.


Will add you to the group tonight.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> How do you enable disablehelp ? the changelog says it is added to the game


Good question, I haven't played since the patch was applied but I plan on it soon. In Dota 1 all you had to do was type -disablehelp, dunno if that is how it works in Dota 2.


----------



## Sriracha

Please add me to the group as well. My Steam ID is "stickyrice". I've already got over 200 hours played and I'm planning on playing much more.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sriracha*
> 
> Please add me to the group as well. My Steam ID is "stickyrice". I've already got over 200 hours played and I'm planning on playing much more.


Will add you when I get the chance which should be later tonight.


----------



## Lokster1

If anyone wants to play in the next couple of hours I'll be on trying to get better =P


----------



## NguyenAdam

nm


----------



## atluu

Add me to the group please.

steamid:atluu

Been playing since dota 1 on WCIII


----------



## Krud

Need some more friends that have a mic, know how to deny, and have lots of exp.
I party play every night.

Add me, steam id: ianisbored2000 or click link in sig


----------



## Lokster1

Played a few games yesterday, winning or losing all came down how bad my team was. It seems like if you have at least 3 descent players you will do good but with only 2 you are almost always screwed. On the bright side I always seemed to finish in the top two of my team so practicing and watching matches have made a big difference for me.

Is the matchmaking system broken? I had a few of the better players I was playing with say something about it and was wondering?


----------



## XSCounter

I was wondering if there is a channel or a way to make it for OCNers in Dota 2 so that people could gather and start playing together.

Me and my friend are an awesome support combo, me playing as omni and him as dark seer. However if we don't get at least one good carry in a team, the game becomes really tough for us to pull it out..

Would be really cool to get some team together and pwn hard. We play a lot on Friday night (EU time) and during Saturday.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> Add me to the group please.
> steamid:atluu
> Been playing since dota 1 on WCIII


Been playing since Dota 1? That could be just a few days as Dota 1 is still popular haha.







Will add you when I get the chance later tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Need some more friends that have a mic, know how to deny, and have lots of exp.
> I party play every night.
> Add me, steam id: ianisbored2000 or click link in sig


Will also add you later tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Played a few games yesterday, winning or losing all came down how bad my team was. It seems like if you have at least 3 descent players you will do good but with only 2 you are almost always screwed. On the bright side I always seemed to finish in the top two of my team so practicing and watching matches have made a big difference for me.
> Is the matchmaking system broken? I had a few of the better players I was playing with say something about it and was wondering?


Well that is pretty much how the game works, and is how it should work. As you know Dota is a 5v5 team-based game and if you have 2 or 3 players that are dragging you down there is a good chance you are going to lose. The matchmaking system is fine as far as I know. The more you win the better the players you will be matched with and against. There of course will be the occasional game where someone on your team feeds pretty hard or someone abandons but they should be pretty few and far between. Just keep winning games and never leave them prematurely. Easier said than done, I know.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> I was wondering if there is a channel or a way to make it for OCNers in Dota 2 so that people could gather and start playing together.
> Me and my friend are an awesome support combo, me playing as omni and him as dark seer. However if we don't get at least one good carry in a team, the game becomes really tough for us to pull it out..
> Would be really cool to get some team together and pwn hard. We play a lot on Friday night (EU time) and during Saturday.


Thats a good idea, pretty sure there is a way to make channels but I can't remember how to do it. Hm...

..Just Googled it quick. I guess this works, at least some people in another forum are saying it does. I suppose anyone here can make the channel if they would like. Let stick to a single name that everyone can remember and maybe a person or two will actually join it.







How about just OCN? Or OCN Dota?

"steam -> library -> dota2 -> properties -> shortcuts -> add "-console" -> open game -> type in chat_join *channel name*."

By the way, feel free to message me for some games on Steam if I'm on.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Well that is pretty much how the game works, and is how it should work. As you know Dota is a 5v5 team-based game and if you have 2 or 3 players that are dragging you down there is a good chance you are going to lose. The matchmaking system is fine as far as I know. The more you win the better the players you will be matched with and against. There of course will be the occasional game where someone on your team feeds pretty hard or someone abandons but they should be pretty few and far between. Just keep winning games and never leave them prematurely. Easier said than done, I know.


I must be the bracket I'm in but I almost always have someone leave the game early, hopefully once I get some more wins I will get into a better bracket with people who know what they are doing. It's never good when someone on your team is 1-28-0 but at least I get a good laugh out of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Thats a good idea, pretty sure there is a way to make channels but I can't remember how to do it. Hm...
> ..Just Googled it quick. I guess this works, at least some people in another forum are saying it does. I suppose anyone here can make the channel if they would like. Let stick to a single name that everyone can remember and maybe a person or two will actually join it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about just OCN? Or OCN Dota?
> "steam -> library -> dota2 -> properties -> shortcuts -> add "-console" -> open game -> type in chat_join *channel name*."
> By the way, feel free to message me for some games on Steam if I'm on.


I think just OCN would be good enough since it would be in the dota client (right?)


----------



## NguyenAdam

nm


----------



## atluu

^ sorry thats me up there, my PC keeps logging into my friends account.

I've been playing ever since dota 1 was releashed on WCIII haha. I have a ELO of about 1250, so I'm a bit decent.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I must be the bracket I'm in but I almost always have someone leave the game early, hopefully once I get some more wins I will get into a better bracket with people who know what they are doing. It's never good when someone on your team is 1-28-0 but at least I get a good laugh out of it.
> I think just OCN would be good enough since it would be in the dota client (right?)


You'll tend to get more victories the more you play with a team and/or friends. And yes just OCN is fine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> ^ sorry thats me up there, my PC keeps logging into my friends account.
> I've been playing ever since dota 1 was releashed on WCIII haha. I have a ELO of about 1250, so I'm a bit decent.


1250 ELO in Dotacash? I was rank 2 before they changed the ELO system. After they did that I started playing Dota 2 pretty much exclusively. I had around 3,000 ELO.







1250 is good though especially if you play by yourself a lot of the time.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> I was wondering if there is a channel or a way to make it for OCNers in Dota 2 so that people could gather and start playing together.
> Me and my friend are an awesome support combo, me playing as omni and him as dark seer. However if we don't get at least one good carry in a team, the game becomes really tough for us to pull it out..
> Would be really cool to get some team together and pwn hard. We play a lot on Friday night (EU time) and during Saturday.


omni/pudge is also a fun combo. Or terrible to go against if your lanemate blows.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> Add me to the group please.
> steamid:atluu
> Been playing since dota 1 on WCIII


FYI that SteamID does not work, tried adding you just now but it says no player ids or groups found.


----------



## Ocnewb

Have you created that OCN chat channel? I don't see it anywhere on the chat list in Dota.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> Have you created that OCN chat channel? I don't see it anywhere on the chat list in Dota.


Just created it now. It is in the channel list.









I doubt it'll stay after it empties out completely but I'll try to remember to make it each time I logon.


----------



## Lokster1

Got in one game last night and had a great team with one guy using his mic to make calls, it is so much fun to play when your team knows what they are doing and help each other out. Will probably be on tonight if anyone wants to play a couple of games.


----------



## XSCounter

As always, built in voice chat is not so good in Dota 2 imo. We always use Skype with my friend. Coordination is crucial in Dota indeed.


----------



## Krud

^Understandable, but when you do voice chat out of game, it really screws the rest of the team. Its like your only helping out 1 other person instead of the 4 on your team.

I dont find the in-game voice chat to be bad, tbh


----------



## Zulli85

I bind my Ventrilo and Dota 2 voice chat hotkeys to the same button so everyone can hear me.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I bind my Ventrilo and Dota 2 voice chat hotkeys to the same button so everyone can hear me.


Is there a OCN vent?


----------



## XSCounter

Mumble is better







And yeh, OCN has it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Is there a OCN vent?


I think so, there used to be anyhow. No clue what the info is though. I have my own server that I use with my friends.


----------



## Luxio

AWWWWW YEAHHHHHH

Finally, I lost hope months ago.... I have been invited by steam. Too excited. Lookin' forward to play with ya Zulli as well as all the OCNers.


----------



## Zulli85

A new patch has been applied to Dota 2 Test and Lycan is now available! The full changelog is not up at Dota2.com but I will post it when it becomes available. There are a bunch of bug fixes as always but the addition of Lycan is of course the most important thing.

Also, I got this lovely email from Steam about a half an hour ago and I have 2 beta keys to give away! I am thinking about giving one away in just this thread and the other one in the Freebies section of OCN. So I will start the first giveaway now in this thread. Just make a post saying that you are in and I will give the key away Sunday night, possibly sooner than that. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> A new patch has been applied to Dota 2 Test and Lycan is now available! The full changelog is not up at Dota2.com but I will post it when it becomes available. There are a bunch of bug fixes as always but the addition of Lycan is of course the most important thing.
> 
> Also, I got this lovely email from Steam about a half an hour ago and I have 2 beta keys to give away! I am thinking about giving one away in just this thread and the other one in the Freebies section of OCN. So I will start the first giveaway now in this thread. Just make a post saying that you are in and I will give the key away Sunday night, possibly sooner than that. Thanks and good luck!


I'm in on that key bro. Thanks.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> A new patch has been applied to Dota 2 Test and Lycan is now available! The full changelog is not up at Dota2.com but I will post it when it becomes available. There are a bunch of bug fixes as always but the addition of Lycan is of course the most important thing.
> Also, I got this lovely email from Steam about a half an hour ago and I have 2 beta keys to give away! I am thinking about giving one away in just this thread and the other one in the Freebies section of OCN. So I will start the first giveaway now in this thread. Just make a post saying that you are in and I will give the key away Sunday night, possibly sooner than that. Thanks and good luck!


I don't think you can give it away, I got this e-mail not long ago and can only activate it through my steam account, which means it is already in your Library, you just have to start your steam account and download it.


----------



## mylilpony

Woohoo more invites! More friends to play with =)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I don't think you can give it away, I got this e-mail not long ago and can only activate it through my steam account, which means it is already in your Library, you just have to start your steam account and download it.


Uh, yes you can. I've given keys away before and why would I need 3 separate Dota 2 keys?


----------



## XSCounter

I am in for the giveaway since I still owe Cholol the key from back then


----------



## Spade616

did everyone get 2 extra keys from steam? or is it just a few random players? i received 2 extra, just checking if everyone did.


----------



## XSCounter

Gave one to a friend and another got stolen by the scammer.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> did everyone get 2 extra keys from steam? or is it just a few random players? i received 2 extra, just checking if everyone did.


I didn't when I got mine, and neither did any of my 4 IRL friends that got keys.


----------



## Sriracha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> did everyone get 2 extra keys from steam? or is it just a few random players? i received 2 extra, just checking if everyone did.


I got two extra keys yesterday as well.


----------



## Zulli85

Hm thats cool, seems like a lot of people got keys. Seems like almost everyone has a key so I might give these away quicker. Not sure yet.

If you are reading this and don't have a key, just make a post saying you are in! I've got 2 to give away here at OCN, 1 of which I am giving away by Sunday.


----------



## TheOddOne

I dun have any gifts







whyyyy I wanna share some keys to my fellow OCNers.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Valve hates me, I signed up for the beta, and then I signed up again because I read somewhere that might entry might not have went through or something. So, me and my HAFBeastly computer don't get in... sadface.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Valve hates me, I signed up for the beta, and then I signed up again because I read somewhere that might entry might not have went through or something. So, me and my HAFBeastly computer don't get in... sadface.


Do you want in on the key I'm giving away...?


----------



## Krud

No invite for me


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I didn't get any spare keys to giveaway


----------



## For_the_moves

I finally got a key from Steam. My first question...how do I enter no-stats matches? I already have 2 loses on my record. Second question, I want to play with bots only, how do I do that?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I finally got a key from Steam. My first question...how do I enter no-stats matches? I already have 2 loses on my record. Second question, I want to play with bots only, how do I do that?


The only games that count towards your stats are regular matchmaking games. To setup a game with friends and/or bots I believe you just have to go to the play tab at the top and then create a lobby. You can make the lobby public or private by including a password. There is also an option to fill the empty slots with bots.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I finally got a key from Steam. My first question...how do I enter no-stats matches? I already have 2 loses on my record. Second question, I want to play with bots only, how do I do that?


I believe that all public, non-AI matches add to stats. The ways to leave your stats alone are to (1) play a public game versus bots (right under find public game option, 5 humans vs 4 bots) or to play a private game. Private games can be played with humans by having up to 10 people join the lobby and/or with bots by selecting the "Fill empty slots with AI" checkbox under options when you create a private lobby.

Let me know if this doesn't completely answer or you need more help


----------



## For_the_moves

So there is no lobby search that allows you to find public games? 3L so far


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> So there is no lobby search that allows you to find public games? 3L so far


All lobbies are private (public matchmaking groups players then finds a server), so the only way to join one is to look for one under the 'private games' tab under 'find a lobby.' However, the system doesn't seem to be set up for non-stats-style matchmaking right now - just for playing with friends. I dunno really, it just seems incomplete and I wouldn't use it yet. The public vs AI option is probably best if you don't want to kill your stats.

Then again, if you can get 10 OCNers and friends playing at the same time, you could do a private match and have some real fun


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> All lobbies are private (public matchmaking groups players then finds a server), so the only way to join one is to look for one under the 'private games' tab under 'find a lobby.' However, the system doesn't seem to be set up for non-stats-style matchmaking right now - just for playing with friends. I dunno really, it just seems incomplete and I wouldn't use it yet. The public vs AI option is probably best if you don't want to kill your stats.
> Then again, if you can get 10 OCNers and friends playing at the same time, you could do a private match and have some real fun


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I believe that all public, non-AI matches add to stats. The ways to leave your stats alone are to (1) play a public game versus bots (right under find public game option, 5 humans vs 4 bots) or to play a private game. Private games can be played with humans by having up to 10 people join the lobby and/or with bots by selecting the "Fill empty slots with AI" checkbox under options when you create a private lobby.
> Let me know if this doesn't completely answer or you need more help


+1 to these. Thanks for helping out, Joe.









Edit - Here is the latest update, as I mentioned last night Lycan is now in the game!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota Team*
> The trails will run red
> March 23, 2012 - Dota Team
> Is there a full moon out? Because Lycan is on the prowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to check out in today's update is the new Hero Performance Rating section in your Persona page. Your performance ratings show how well you play each hero compared to other players of similar skill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These stats are only available to you. Your ratings will become more accurate the more you play, so get cracking!
> 
> This week we are also increasing the number of invites being sent out. In addition, we'll be giving the most active Dota 2 players some more copies to gift to friends. This will be done on a regional basis based on available capacity, starting with US West.
> 
> Oh, these might be relevant to your interests:
> 
> This week's Dota 2 Top 10 plays.
> AnGeul created a teaser for the Asian Dota Masters tournament.
> Finally, today's changelog is available here.


blog.dota2.com

Edit 2 - Wow...GoDz is a part that Asian tournament and he is a friend of mine. Holy crap.


----------



## TheOddOne

Can't wait to see DK crushes every teams and win the championship


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> A new patch has been applied to Dota 2 Test and Lycan is now available! The full changelog is not up at Dota2.com but I will post it when it becomes available. There are a bunch of bug fixes as always but the addition of Lycan is of course the most important thing.
> Also, I got this lovely email from Steam about a half an hour ago and I have 2 beta keys to give away! I am thinking about giving one away in just this thread and the other one in the Freebies section of OCN. So I will start the first giveaway now in this thread. Just make a post saying that you are in and I will give the key away Sunday night, possibly sooner than that. Thanks and good luck!


im in !


----------



## mylilpony

If you scroll through channel browser list and join OCN channel that way it will continually log you into that chanel everytime you're on just fyi. i might just leave my game on/stay in channel if people use it to find teammates


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> If you scroll through channel browser list and join OCN channel that way it will continually log you into that chanel everytime you're on just fyi. i might just leave my game on/stay in channel if people use it to find teammates


Oh, it will? Just join the channel and it will put me in it every time I launch the game...?


----------



## XSCounter

Me and my friend are always in OCN channel. We auto join it each time we start the game so that's pretty neat









Just use this *chat_join OCN*


----------



## For_the_moves

Does anyone else think Lycan and Night Stalker are pretty op? They cut through anything


----------



## Maysam

Just got my key, can't wait to start playing


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Does anyone else think Lycan and Night Stalker are pretty op? They cut through anything


In my opinion Lycan is the lamest (I could use a lot of other expletives) hero in the game. I've thought this for quite a while now, maybe since even before I had Dota 2. He and his wolves get max move speed with his ulti and he cannot be slowed. So you can hex him but he'll be running at 522 ms (max ms) as a chicken. Not to mention he gets bonus hp and a critical strike. It has a 18 second duration and at level 3 a 40 second cooldown so he only has to wait 22 seconds before using it again.

The only real way to contain a competent Lycan is to pick at least a couple of stunners and gank him out in the jungle before he hits level 6. That can take a lot of time and resources and if you fail to kill him you're pretty much done for. And even if you are successful he can catch up quickly because he farms so fast with his wolves so it will take multiple ganks.

I also started a tally last night, I'm going to keep track of how many times the team with Lycan on it wins. This will be when I'm playing solo or just with like 1 friend. So far Lycan is 2 for 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maysam*
> 
> Just got my key, can't wait to start playing


Congrats!


----------



## TheOddOne

I remember Lycan was an auto-win pick in the Chinese scene not long ago, I could be wrong, but him and Anti Mage were really dominant in term of picks


----------



## JoeWalsh

FYI: Just got my two extra passes and giving one away here.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I remember Lycan was an auto-win pick in the Chinese scene not long ago, I could be wrong, but him and Anti Mage were really dominant in term of picks


Yeah they were, still definitely pretty strong.

Had to post this screen, seriously hard carry. Intense game for me at least. Died at the end of the game because of a stupid misclick.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> The only real way to contain a competent Lycan is to pick at least a couple of stunners and gank him out in the jungle before he hits level 6. That can take a lot of time and resources and if you fail to kill him you're pretty much done for. And even if you are successful he can catch up quickly because he farms so fast with his wolves so it will take multiple ganks.


Yea, that strategy works but I don't think I ever be able to pull that off in a public game, players don't even ward. So far less for ganking a jungle often.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I also started a tally last night, I'm going to keep track of how many times the team with Lycan on it wins. This will be when I'm playing solo or just with like 1 friend. So far Lycan is 2 for 2.


Ha ha ha, I started doing the same thing!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Yea, that strategy works but I don't think I ever be able to pull that off in a public game, players don't even ward. So far less for ganking a jungle often.
> Ha ha ha, I started doing the same thing!


Randoms actually ward quite a bit in the games that I'm in. Being able to coordinate an early gank on a Lycan might be more difficult though.


----------



## mylilpony

3-0 against lycan!


----------



## k0rnh0li0

can i get one? PM me


----------



## Ocnewb

I'm free atm, anyone want to play? Btw, i still can't find the OCN channel and chat_join OCN doesn't work for me either?


----------



## Ocnewb

Nvm i got it to work, forgot to add -console to the launch option yet ^^.


----------



## TheOddOne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E2NcQ0U9Og&feature=plcp&context=C4846e63VDvjVQa1PpcFPS3AvI7AYa70I6WdSUUuTuJec4l2bTKQE%3D


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E2NcQ0U9Og&feature=plcp&context=C4846e63VDvjVQa1PpcFPS3AvI7AYa70I6WdSUUuTuJec4l2bTKQE%3D


Nice vid, I sub to JoinDota on YouTube but I haven't watched this one yet. Must be one of the better shoutcasts if you posted it here.


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone see this game? Not that close but the Storm Spirit was ridiculous....at one point +60 mana regen =O mtw vs darer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqbO0zsyvVA&list=UUZsM8MOy0VC9blj_wBkbo-g&index=4&feature=plcp


----------



## For_the_moves

Is it possible to doing key binding to active your items? I hate having to go all the way across the keyboard to press a number. E.g. How would I the first item to active by pressing crtl+Q?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Is it possible to doing key binding to active your items? I hate having to go all the way across the keyboard to press a number. E.g. How would I the first item to active by pressing crtl+Q?


You can custom bind almost everything. I have my items set to Z/X/C/V/B/N so I don't have to leave the left part of the kb. Just click the gear at the top-left of the main screen and look for "Items" under the controls tab.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Is it possible to doing key binding to active your items? I hate having to go all the way across the keyboard to press a number. E.g. How would I the first item to active by pressing crtl+Q?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> You can custom bind almost everything. I have my items set to Z/X/C/V/B/N so I don't have to leave the left part of the kb. Just click the gear at the top-left of the main screen and look for "Items" under the controls tab.


This. I have my skills set to zxcv and then all my inventory items are binded to my mouse buttons. G700 ftw.









Btw just went 21-4 with Tinker. Perma hexing heroes is fun.


----------



## XSCounter

Yeh, me, my friend and Sam (dunno his OCN name) had a fun match too. Zulli, why not join OCN channel?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Yeh, me, my friend and Sam (dunno his OCN name) had a fun match too. Zulli, why not join OCN channel?


Because I keep forgetting to, haha. Gotta get in the habit of that.


----------



## mylilpony

Me = Sam. Hah what did we end up/// 2-1? Our last game was quite brutal though....i've never been on the end of that bad of a beating...ever..and we had 5 OCN ppl =O

i'm trying to take screenshot of score screen but it won't let me! I still played after and won though so overall successful day today. Forgot how much i love silencer though.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice vid, I sub to JoinDota on YouTube but I haven't watched this one yet. Must be one of the better shoutcasts if you posted it here.


800 cs Morp + Divine still lose while being up 20 kills







GG


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Me = Sam. Hah what did we end up/// 2-1? Our last game was quite brutal though....i've never been on the end of that bad of a beating...ever..and we had 5 OCN ppl =O
> i'm trying to take screenshot of score screen but it won't let me! I still played after and won though so overall successful day today. Forgot how much i love silencer though.


Yeh the last game was quite depressing.. Zero stuns team kinda sucks







I was expecting the other two guys to take some stronger carry with stuns, we would pwn easily then))


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Yeh the last game was quite depressing.. Zero stuns team kinda sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting the other two guys to take some stronger carry with stuns, we would pwn easily then))


Yeah...I haven't been playing that long and am still branching out from the 2 or 3 heroes I've learned half-decently. Same with my friend.

Or did you play another game w/o any stuns?

Also, heads up - I'm giving away my other invite here!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 800 cs Morp + Divine still lose while being up 20 kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG


Oh wow, nice. I think the most CS I've ever had in a game was like 550ish with Phantom Lancer in Dota 1, most games don't last long enough for me to get above 300 but I could also be more efficient. Dota is 100% timing and efficiency. Just goes to show you that the team score doesn't mean much.


----------



## evilferret

Ugh realizing I'm awful at this game.

Anybody with patience want to take me as an apprentice?

Usually play M-Sat 9PM EST - Whenever I pass out.

And one last game before I pass out.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Ugh realizing I'm awful at this game.
> Anybody with patience want to take me as an apprentice?
> Usually play M-Sat 9PM EST - Whenever I pass out.
> And one last game before I pass out.


I usually try to get a couple games in if I have the free time before I need to get to bed, join the ocn channel and I'll play with ya. I'm not very good though but I have the basics down.

I love this game and yet it is sooo frustrating to learn =D I'm getting pretty good at last hitting and staying alive in my lane but my main problem is team fights, I usually get so into my lane I don't pay enough attention to what is happening around the map. Since most people don't seem to like to use voice come I miss a lot of stuff.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Ugh realizing I'm awful at this game.
> Anybody with patience want to take me as an apprentice?
> Usually play M-Sat 9PM EST - Whenever I pass out.
> And one last game before I pass out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I usually try to get a couple games in if I have the free time before I need to get to bed, join the ocn channel and I'll play with ya. I'm not very good though but I have the basics down.
> I love this game and yet it is sooo frustrating to learn =D I'm getting pretty good at last hitting and staying alive in my lane but my main problem is team fights, I usually get so into my lane I don't pay enough attention to what is happening around the map. Since most people don't seem to like to use voice come I miss a lot of stuff.


This. I'm pretty much willing to play with anyone (unless I'm 5 with my friends which isn't all that often anymore) but I need to remember to use the OCN channel. I'm trying to get in the habit of it but I completely forgot about it again the other night haha.

The growing pains you are experiencing with Dota are very much normal. It is seriously one of the hardest games on planet earth to get good at, much less dominate. It sounds like you play quite a bit, evilferret, but that is only one part of what you need. As far as I am concerned there are 3 ways to get better. Firstly, play a fair bit, which you are doing. Second, learn the game. And third, watch the game.

Knowing exactly what each hero is capable of in every situation will become second nature to you and will help you make decisions as to what your correct moves are. Watching games is also important. The pros really know what is going on and you can really learn a lot from watching replays and shoutcasts. I recommend joinDOTA on YouTube. Not only will you learn a lot but the shoucasting is very much entertaining with TobiWan. He reminds me a lot of myself because I tend to go completely nuts during games haha. Here is an example, there is even better out there.




"I do not understand my world right now!!"

Hope this helps!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

At this point, do we know if this game is going to carry a pricetag, or is it maybe going to be free to play? I kinda think they are going to make it free to play, but that is just my gut instinct telling me that.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> At this point, do we know if this game is going to carry a pricetag, or is it maybe going to be free to play? I kinda think they are going to make it free to play, but that is just my gut instinct telling me that.


We do not know yet. There have only been the weekly patch updates in terms of news. Nothing about a release date or pricing yet.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> This. I'm pretty much willing to play with anyone (unless I'm 5 with my friends which isn't all that often anymore) but I need to remember to use the OCN channel. I'm trying to get in the habit of it but I completely forgot about it again the other night haha.


I don't know how I did it but I automatically join the OCN channel when I launch the game, so this is never an issue for me =D.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> The growing pains you are experiencing with Dota are very much normal. It is seriously one of the hardest games on planet earth to get good at, much less dominate. It sounds like you play quite a bit, evilferret, but that is only one part of what you need. As far as I am concerned there are 3 ways to get better. Firstly, play a fair bit, which you are doing. Second, learn the game. And third, watch the game.
> Knowing exactly what each hero is capable of in every situation will become second nature to you and will help you make decisions as to what your correct moves are. Watching games is also important. The pros really know what is going on and you can really learn a lot from watching replays and shoutcasts. I recommend joinDOTA on YouTube. Not only will you learn a lot but the shoucasting is very much entertaining with TobiWan. He reminds me a lot of myself because I tend to go completely nuts during games haha. Here is an example, there is even better out there. "I do not understand my world right now!!"
> Hope this helps!


/Agreed, the only problem is that I end up watching the pros to much and it is much different playing than just watching and understanding =P Another tip is to play a certain character in a bot match to get his/her timing down. I know I done this with a couple chars so far and my timing is much improved from it.

Love Tobi, he gets so excited it cracks me up, also like Purge a lot from gosugamers. Purge and other from gosu also play matches on their streams with viewers and give reasoning behind what items they go for and strats they are using, VERY helpful!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> We do not know yet. There have only been the weekly patch updates in terms of news. Nothing about a release date or pricing yet.


I really think it will be free to play, with the biggest reason being that all of its competitors are free to play, and it will need to steal away some of the market base in order to be profitable.

And my second reason is... Valve seems to try out ideas in Team Fortress before it goes to other games, in a sort of test run. Team Fortress started microtransactions and a free to play model in Team Fortress, and the only game that I can see Valve using these for is DOTA 2.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I don't know how I did it but I automatically join the OCN channel when I launch the game, so this is never an issue for me =D.
> /Agreed, the only problem is that I end up watching the pros to much and it is much different playing than just watching and understanding =P Another tip is to play a certain character in a bot match to get his/her timing down. I know I done this with a couple chars so far and my timing is much improved from it.
> Love Tobi, he gets so excited it cracks me up, also like Purge a lot from gosugamers. Purge and other from gosu also play matches on their streams with viewers and give reasoning behind what items they go for and strats they are using, VERY helpful!


I actually know Godz from GosuGamers pretty well. We used to play Footmen Frenzy wayyy back before Dota even got popular. Now he is a shoutcaster (and a good Dota player) for Gosu Gamers. He is a part of that Asian Masters tournament that made the front page of dota2.com the other day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> I really think it will be free to play, with the biggest reason being that all of its competitors are free to play, and it will need to steal away some of the market base in order to be profitable.
> And my second reason is... Valve seems to try out ideas in Team Fortress before it goes to other games, in a sort of test run. Team Fortress started microtransactions and a free to play model in Team Fortress, and the only game that I can see Valve using these for is DOTA 2.


You're right that the others are free to play but Dota is also the biggest among them all. I hope you're right though. I wouldn't mind having to pay for it as I've played Dota more than any other game in my entire life but I dunno how other people would feel. I think around $20-$30 would be fair for everyone.


----------



## evilferret

Ugh will try to watch more replays or live games of pros.

I just find myself bored spectating.

Will join the OCN channel tonight.

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/03/22/dota-2-patch-files-tease-microtransactions-masks-taunts-and-dr-kleiner-included/

http://www.cyborgmatt.com/2012/03/dota-2-item-schema-update/#more-710

That kinda makes me think Dota 2 going to be F2P with micro transactions.

Also remember a huge article that paid to play games don't do well in Asia.


----------



## JoeWalsh

I also play evenings and have just about all basic and intermediate gameplay down - I just have to apply it to more heroes. I'll play with anyone - pub, bots, whatever.

For everyone who wants to keep joining the OCN channel but forgets, you can add it to the autoexec file. If you don't have one, go to _Steam/steamapps/common/dota 2 beta/dota/cfg_ and create a text file named _autoexec.cfg_. This is executed on program start and you can put a lot of commands in this file, one of which lets you join chat channels. Just put the line _chat_join OCN_ and set the file to read-only so it doesn't get wiped clean for some reason.

I really hope DotA 2's price tag is just a flat cost (I'm okay with $30 or maybe even $40). I don't think Valve is going to make it F2P with microtransactions unless they have reasonable evidence (other than the quality of gameplay) that it'll explode like TF2 or LoL. And plus, I hate microtransactions. And hats. Come to think of it, I loved TF2 until it wandered away from vanilla.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Got my invite two days ago, but haven't even had a chance to fire it up. The life of a procrastinating college student, it just doesn't allow downtime.


----------



## Lokster1

The only problem with watching the pros is that they are so well coordinated that in a pub the same chars won't be as good without other people complementing them =P since everyone basically does their own thing.

Would love to group with some people, I need practice with team fights and having a group would be nice.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> The only problem with watching the pros is that they are so well coordinated that in a pub the same chars won't be as good without other people complementing them =P since everyone basically does their own thing.
> Would love to group with some people, I need practice with team fights and having a group would be nice.


You can still watch individual play the entire time if you choose to. And yeah having a group of people to play with consistently helps a lot.


----------



## Krud

I may be on tonight or the next couple nights, and I can help some people out, look for me in the OCN chat room


----------



## TheOddOne

You can watch pro players without the 2 minutes delay on teamliquid.net, just look at the stream list and find EG.DeMoN or EG.Fear


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You can watch pro players without the 2 minutes delay on teamliquid.net, just look at the stream list and find EG.DeMoN or EG.Fear


This is true. I like to watch in-game though. Its got better quality (for obvious reasons) than any stream could have. It is nice to listen to commentators though.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> This is true. I like to watch in-game though. Its got better quality (for obvious reasons) than any stream could have. It is nice to listen to commentators though.


Well, the quality is 1080p or 720p+, but yeah not as good as the game itself.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I also play evenings and have just about all basic and intermediate gameplay down - I just have to apply it to more heroes. I'll play with anyone - pub, bots, whatever.
> For everyone who wants to keep joining the OCN channel but forgets, you can add it to the autoexec file. If you don't have one, go to _Steam/steamapps/common/dota 2 beta/dota/cfg_ and create a text file named _autoexec.cfg_. This is executed on program start and you can put a lot of commands in this file, one of which lets you join chat channels. Just put the line _chat_join OCN_ and set the file to read-only so it doesn't get wiped clean for some reason.
> I really hope DotA 2's price tag is just a flat cost (I'm okay with $30 or maybe even $40). I don't think Valve is going to make it F2P with microtransactions unless they have reasonable evidence (other than the quality of gameplay) that it'll explode like TF2 or LoL. And plus, I hate microtransactions. And hats. Come to think of it, I loved TF2 until it wandered away from vanilla.


I did as you instructed and it did not work.


----------



## atluu

It was on both dotapub and dotacash. I only played with my brother sometimes, other times I'm just by myself.


----------



## Lokster1

Was play a random pub last night, playing Furion, it was an even match until one guy on my team died and rage quit. Anyways playing 4v5 I was actually owning the other team, ganking and pushing towers at will. I know they were bad but my teammates didn't give me any help either, felt good to see that I'm actually improving my game play


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I really hope DotA 2's price tag is just a flat cost (I'm okay with $30 or maybe even $40). I don't think Valve is going to make it F2P with microtransactions unless they have reasonable evidence (other than the quality of gameplay) that it'll explode like TF2 or LoL. And plus, I hate microtransactions. And hats. Come to think of it, I loved TF2 until it wandered away from vanilla.


As of now, it appears to be heading towards the f2p with microcosts route. Not sure if you follow Cyborg Matt at all, but he analyzes the updates and there is a huge section dedicated to items that Valve is working on. And it looks like they are working on hundreds. Also, there is evidence the crate system like tf2 is back as well. I can only hope that we will be able to turn these off. Sadly, that may not be the case like in tf2. I just don't want other people controlling how I see the game. I want to play Dota in a serious manner and avoid the childish "OH LOOK, TIDE GOT THE KILLER WHALE SKIN!' nonsense like tf2.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I did as you instructed and it did not work.


Hmm...here's what mine looks like:





Make sure your path is for "dota 2 beta", not "dota 2 test".


----------



## PinkFloyder

OK HI everyone!

Me & XSCounter are playing Dota2 (can find us in the availability list up the thread. So if u wanna play please feel free to join.

We mostly play a combo with Dark Seer and Omni, or DS+Jakiro etc.


----------



## XSCounter

Hehe now that my friend is on OCN he might get jealous and finally buy himself a new PC







He's too shy to post his specs









Oh, btw was wondering is people encounter noticeable lags when playing across the ocean? By that I mean EU people playing with US people.


----------



## Ocnewb

Let me join u guys for a few games. I don't see anyone in OCN channel in Dota at the moment tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkFloyder*
> 
> OK HI everyone!
> Me & XSCounter are playing Dota2 (can find us in the availability list up the thread. So if u wanna play please feel free to join.
> We mostly play a combo with Dark Seer and Omni, or DS+Jakiro etc.


----------



## XSCounter

Nah, we won't be playing now. We usually play Friday evening and Saturday during the day EU time. Only sometimes we might play some games during the week in the evening.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Hehe now that my friend is on OCN he might get jealous and finally buy himself a new PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's too shy to post his specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw was wondering is people encounter noticeable lags when playing across the ocean? By that I mean EU people playing with US people.


Yeah as I said during that match, my lag was a second or so.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> As of now, it appears to be heading towards the f2p with microcosts route. Not sure if you follow Cyborg Matt at all, but he analyzes the updates and there is a huge section dedicated to items that Valve is working on. And it looks like they are working on hundreds. Also, there is evidence the crate system like tf2 is back as well. I can only hope that we will be able to turn these off. Sadly, that may not be the case like in tf2. I just don't want other people controlling how I see the game. *I want to play Dota in a serious manner and avoid the childish "OH LOOK, TIDE GOT THE KILLER WHALE SKIN!' nonsense like tf2*.


This. I don't want to call Dota a "serious" game but it is certainly more intense than pretty much any other game that I've played. I'd rather it be a system where skins, hats, or whatever else are unlocked based on performance but I suppose Valve needs to make money on the game somehow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Hmm...here's what mine looks like:
> 
> 
> Make sure your path is for "dota 2 beta", not "dota 2 test".


I didn't have the forward slashes in mine, but that is just for notation right? I'll check it again later tonight. Thanks for the pic and help.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkFloyder*
> 
> OK HI everyone!
> Me & XSCounter are playing Dota2 (can find us in the availability list up the thread. So if u wanna play please feel free to join.
> We mostly play a combo with Dark Seer and Omni, or DS+Jakiro etc.


Hi there and welcome to OCN! Feel free to stop by this thread for any of your Dota needs as well as the rest of the website for any computer related help or information that you may need.









We also have an OCN channel in Dota 2 that people are starting to use so feel free to make use of that as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Hehe now that my friend is on OCN he might get jealous and finally buy himself a new PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's too shy to post his specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw was wondering is people encounter noticeable lags when playing across the ocean? By that I mean EU people playing with US people.


That is pretty normal, yes. I have played on the EU servers only a couple of times but I remember it being quite laggy. I'm on the east coast in the States and I actually unchecked every server location except USEast. USWest is definitely playable but I was getting some delay and spikes. USEast has been great for me though, my ping usually doesn't get any higher than 100 throughout the entire game.


----------



## XSCounter

Well that sucks then







I guess it will be hard playing together then without lags... But we can still share experience and such


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I love skins so I wouldn't mind DOTA2 getting them, but if it had a option to disable seeing them and everyone is just the default model that would be great for the serious games.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Well that sucks then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it will be hard playing together then without lags... But we can still share experience and such


Well we can still give it a shot sometime.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I love skins so I wouldn't mind DOTA2 getting them, but if it had a option to disable seeing them and everyone is just the default model that would be great for the serious games.


That's not a bad idea actually. Hm.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> As of now, it appears to be heading towards the f2p with microcosts route. Not sure if you follow Cyborg Matt at all, but he analyzes the updates and there is a huge section dedicated to items that Valve is working on. And it looks like they are working on hundreds. Also, there is evidence the crate system like tf2 is back as well. I can only hope that we will be able to turn these off. Sadly, that may not be the case like in tf2. I just don't want other people controlling how I see the game. I want to play Dota in a serious manner and avoid the childish "OH LOOK, TIDE GOT THE KILLER WHALE SKIN!' nonsense like tf2.


I agree with this one hundred percent. One of the things I didn't like about HON: Fighting Freddy Krugger, a Ninja Turtle, a giant rabbit with carrots strapped to his front legs or an vampire in a Hawaiian shirt. I don't think serious describes how I view the game, but I like the fact that the heroes match the context.

I'm not a fan of micro-transactions in any form. If you want my money, create a good game that I'll enjoy and I'll buy it. I'm not interested in digital items that have no actual value.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Hmm...here's what mine looks like:
> 
> 
> Make sure your path is for "dota 2 beta", not "dota 2 test".


Double checked just now, definitely is not working as I just manually joined the OCN channel.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Double checked just now, definitely is not working as I just manually joined the OCN channel.


Looks like you didn't change it to a cfg file.

Filetype shows as txt. Joe's show cfg.

Appearance and Personalization -> Folder Options -> View and than unclick Hide Extensions for known file types.

You autoexe.cfg should show autoexe.cfg.txt. Just get rid of the txt.


----------



## JoeWalsh

I dunno what's up; it is a beta. A few people have reported success when putting quotes around the room name. A few others said that quitting with the chat room open would trigger automatic join. Try both I guess, if not I dunno.

*EDIT: evilferret probably has it. I auto-assumed you had extensions showing (I never hide 'em).*


----------



## XSCounter

For me joining OCN channel is pretty random. Sometimes I find myself already in the channel when I start the game, sometimes don't...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Looks like you didn't change it to a cfg file.
> Filetype shows as txt. Joe's show cfg.
> Appearance and Personalization -> Folder Options -> View and than unclick Hide Extensions for known file types.
> You autoexe.cfg should show autoexe.cfg.txt. Just get rid of the txt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I dunno what's up; it is a beta. A few people have reported success when putting quotes around the room name. A few others said that quitting with the chat room open would trigger automatic join. Try both I guess, if not I dunno.
> *EDIT: evilferret probably has it. I auto-assumed you had extensions showing (I never hide 'em).*


Oh nice, yeah that must be it. Will definitely try again tomorrow. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Lokster1

I got a questions for you guys, once you max out all your skills where do you usually spend your stat points? Should I be spending them on the chars primary talent or put into dmg? I know it will depend on what char you are playing and in what role you are in but looking for some general tips if possible. If you need to pick a char to make an example out of try and use natures prophet as he is my fav so far


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I got a questions for you guys, once you max out all your skills where do you usually spend your stat points? Should I be spending them on the chars primary talent or put into dmg? I know it will depend on what char you are playing and in what role you are in but looking for some general tips if possible. If you need to pick a char to make an example out of try and use natures prophet as he is my fav so far


When you use stat points, it will increase your strength, agi, intel, not just the char primary talent or dmg


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> When you use stat points, it will increase your strength, agi, intel, not just the char primary talent or dmg


I realize this, I was trying to figure out where is the best place to put that stat? I usually go for the primary attribute but sometimes I put it in dmg, not sure if that is a bad thing or not?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I got a questions for you guys, once you max out all your skills where do you usually spend your stat points? Should I be spending them on the chars primary talent or put into dmg? I know it will depend on what char you are playing and in what role you are in but looking for some general tips if possible. If you need to pick a char to make an example out of try and use natures prophet as he is my fav so far


I'm not sure what you are asking. When you max out all of your skills you may still have attribute bonus to put skill points in. Attribute bonus automatically gives you +2 to strength, agility, and intelligence. You cannot pick and choose where to put the extra stat points.

For further explanation;

Every point in strength increases your HP by 19 and increases HP regen by 0.03.
Every point in agility increases attack speed by 1% and adds 0.14 armor.
Every point in intelligence increases your mana pool by 13 and mana regen by 0.04.

As you probably know every hero has a primary attribute and every stat point in a hero's primary attribute increases damage by 1.

I like to get attribute bonus earlier on some heroes actually. It is quite useful and should not be undervalued.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I realize this, I was trying to figure out where is the best place to put that stat? I usually go for the primary attribute but sometimes I put it in dmg, not sure if that is a bad thing or not?


Do you mean when you buy items?


----------



## darkphantom

Anyone have an extra key or know where to get one? I had a steam invite but the link leads me to a blank page







My brother got an invite and I would love to play with/against him >: )


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Anyone have an extra key or know where to get one? I had a steam invite but the link leads me to a blank page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother got an invite and I would love to play with/against him >: )


Sign up for the beta? Took me about 2 weeks from sign up to get my key (but that was awhlie back).

Check OCN's freebie section. There's a few give-a-ways for Dota 2 keys.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I like to get attribute bonus earlier on some heroes actually. It is quite useful and should not be undervalued.
> ?


Always wondered about this. Why is it better than upgrading a skill and what heroes is this approach best for?


----------



## NoTiCe

Anyone else having issues connecting to the dota 2 servers?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm not sure what you are asking. When you max out all of your skills you may still have attribute bonus to put skill points in. Attribute bonus automatically gives you +2 to strength, agility, and intelligence. You cannot pick and choose where to put the extra stat points.
> For further explanation;
> Every point in strength increases your HP by 19 and increases HP regen by 0.03.
> Every point in agility increases attack speed by 1% and adds 0.14 armor.
> Every point in intelligence increases your mana pool by 13 and mana regen by 0.04.
> As you probably know every hero has a primary attribute and every stat point in a hero's primary attribute increases damage by 1.
> I like to get attribute bonus earlier on some heroes actually. It is quite useful and should not be undervalued.
> Edit -
> Do you mean when you buy items?


Ahhhh, I was misunderstanding, I thought you only got 1 point and you picked which attribute that point went to.....

Understand it now, thanks!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Anyone else having issues connecting to the dota 2 servers?


Servers seemed to have crashed for me in game.

Oh well, maybe its lucky. Can't handle pubs soon. If I see another Lycan jungle the whole game when he's needed for team fights or trying to solo Rosh without any counter wards I'm going to smash my head into a wall.


----------



## For_the_moves

I can't get in to play at all now.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I can't get in to play at all now.


I had to restart steam 3 times to get it to work.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I had to restart steam 3 times to get it to work.


Oh client update!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Always wondered about this. Why is it better than upgrading a skill and what heroes is this approach best for?


It depends on the hero and situation but sometimes a hero could make use of some extra stat points as opposed to getting one of it's skills first. For example, with Queen of Pain I like to max out Scream of Pain, Blink, and then put 1 in Shadow Strike. Getting Sonic Wave at 6,11, and 16, of course. But before I max Shadow Strike I like to put 2-3 skill points into stats (attribute bonus) to give her some extra hit points and mana. She has a lot of nukes and I spam blink so any extra mana I can get helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Oh client update!


Looks like they are adding Sylla Bear a day early, hm. My client is updating now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota Team*
> From exile, I emerge!
> March 28, 2012 - Dota Team
> We celebrate Happy Bear Pun Week a day earlier as Lone Druid joins Dota 2′s cast of heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Community things:
> 
> It's Gosu's Monthly Madness tournament finals are tomorrow, March 29th. You don't want to miss this, we hear it could be more than we can bear.
> Bear witness to Team Dignitas' Ultimate Guide to Warding. This should be required teaching in clawsrooms across the globe.
> Great Explorer Nullf has compiled the eating habits of the legendary Tidehunter in one handy chart. This might give you paws before deciding to head to the beach.
> Bear in mind that there will not be an update next week as we will be hibernating during that time.
> 
> Today's bearlog is available here.


http://blog.dota2.com


----------



## evilferret

Ugh sorry to whoever Loki is. My client keeps disconning me.

Maybe its upgrade craziness.


----------



## Lokster1

The dota network crashed on me =S

@ef, no worries it looks like it crashed for everyone


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> The dota network crashed on me =S
> @ef, no worries it looks like it crashed for everyone


You were owning though! Only kill on our team (he got the only kill in the game) and we were at a 4 v 5 disadvantage!

I know it was only a few mins in but...


----------



## mylilpony

Damn steam disconnected and I randomed Sylla (I only play Sylla)!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not a bad night went 14-1 with Bane, wouldve been 20 if I ks'ed (though I ks'ed a drow 2x to troll him)


----------



## TheOddOne

Steam crashed when I was 8/1 as Storm


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Steam crashed when I was 8/1 as Storm


The servers were pretty bad today. I played a game with 330ish ping and then the servers went down for a while when they applied the patch.


----------



## buggergf

I feel envy reading everyday this thread and can not play dota 2


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sign up for the beta? Took me about 2 weeks from sign up to get my key (but that was awhlie back).
> Check OCN's freebie section. There's a few give-a-ways for Dota 2 keys.


Where is the sign up link? I had signed up a while back, got a blank link from steam a few months ago. I didn't realize beta sign ups are still going on.


----------



## evilferret

http://www.dota2.com/survey/experience/

Not sure if its still valid but my friend got his account through the survey recently. I signed up like last year. Just didn't have time to play till now.

If not, make an account on playdota.com and I think they're still giving away keys.

I never did get my extra friend invites for Dota 2.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Where is the sign up link? I had signed up a while back, got a blank link from steam a few months ago. I didn't realize beta sign ups are still going on.


There have been links in the OP since this thread's creation in September.









Edit - Just stumbled upon this pic.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Edit - Just stumbled upon this pic.


OMG I just lol literally!! Love that pic!!!

So I had a few minutes last night after work before I needed to leave for my dodgeball league and decided to try out lycan. Wow I have to say he is super OP, I was just going against bots so the other team wasn't that smart but I left base without buying anything (not paying attention) and was just trying to read his skills for the first 3-4 minutes of the match (so I should of been way behind). Somehow I ended up 4 levels up on all the bots (after 15 min) and what taking out the entire other team without blinking an eye....that is scary if I can do that good on my first time without play even close to optimal....I want to try sillabear this weekend and see how OP he is.


----------



## NoTiCe

Yep lycan is practically a gg







.

btw is anyone on dota 2 right now? My find match button doesn't work, so it looks like I need to group up....

[EDIT: After clicking "Find Match" a billion times it finally started searching]


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> OMG I just lol literally!! Love that pic!!!
> So I had a few minutes last night after work before I needed to leave for my dodgeball league and decided to try out lycan. Wow I have to say he is super OP, I was just going against bots so the other team wasn't that smart but I left base without buying anything (not paying attention) and was just trying to read his skills for the first 3-4 minutes of the match (so I should of been way behind). Somehow I ended up 4 levels up on all the bots (after 15 min) and what taking out the entire other team without blinking an eye....that is scary if I can do that good on my first time without play even close to optimal....I want to try sillabear this weekend and see how OP he is.


Well bots are really, really bad so take that game with a grain of salt. With that said I also feel that he is probably the strongest hero in the game with Shapeshift (ultimate) being imba. 40 second cooldown with 18 second duration means he only has to wait 22 seconds inbetween uses. And when he does use Shapeshift he moves at 522 ms (max move speed), cannot be slowed, gains hit points, gains 2 armor, gets a smaller collision size, and gains a critical strike. He also attacks faster and his wolves also gain the ms bonus. All for 100 mana.

Yeah. Its too much. Lengthen the cooldown, shorten the duration, and increase the mana cost IMO.


----------



## evilferret

Ugh wish somebody who knows all the neutral creep blocking wards would show me.

Thought wards in certain places blocked neutral spawn which could counter lycan (though warding in pub games is like a crap shoot).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Ugh wish somebody who knows all the neutral creep blocking wards would show me.
> Thought wards in certain places blocked neutral spawn which could counter lycan (though warding in pub games is like a crap shoot).


They do. Generally the only ones that people block are the creeps that are pulled into the lanes. Click the link below to learn how to do it properly. Its pretty in depth and even experienced player can learn some things from this guide. Yes the guide was written for Dota 1 but because the map is exactly the same in Dota 2 the same techniques apply.

http://www.playdota.com/guides/heldarions-total-warding


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> They do. Generally the only ones that people block are the creeps that are pulled into the lanes. Click the link below to learn how to do it properly. Its pretty in depth and even experienced player can learn some things from this guide. Yes the guide was written for Dota 1 but because the map is exactly the same in Dota 2 the same techniques apply.
> http://www.playdota.com/guides/heldarions-total-warding


Thanks will read.


----------



## gotskil

Lycan is a murderous Mfer in pubs.


----------



## OldMold

So what is the longest game you guys have played? I have played 2 games that both lasted 86 minutes, and happened the exact same way.

Was Dire both times, lost mid rax, top rax, and both tier 4 towers, and turtled it up to make a crazy comeback


----------



## mylilpony

Longest game I had was in Dota 1, an EASY MODE game that lasted 2 hrs 35 minutes. I was an alchemist and had over 1k cs lol. This was with mega creep for the last 40 minutes of the match.

Also, here is a guide to warding for Dota 2 by team Dignitas http://www.team-dignitas.net/articles/blogs/DotA/1092/Dota-2-Ultimate-Guide-to-Warding/

If anyone wants to play tonight I'll be playing Skyrim but you can message me in the OCN group (Sam)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> So what is the longest game you guys have played? I have played 2 games that both lasted 86 minutes, and happened the exact same way.
> Was Dire both times, lost mid rax, top rax, and both tier 4 towers, and turtled it up to make a crazy comeback


Pretty sure I've had 2 hour games before and definitely a bunch of 90 minute games in the 6.2-6.3 Dota 1 era. Aegis used to be an item that you could buy and it had 3 charges. You can imagine how long and annoying those games were haha. That was a long time ago though.


----------



## OldMold

Yeah, I have also had some long dota 1 games. I am curious as to the longest Dota 2 games


----------



## Lokster1

Anyone want to group for a couple around 5ish EST today?


----------



## For_the_moves

Just ran into a very good Enchantress player last night. I thought she sucked but seeing that guy play her made her look like such a great hero. Ganks, straight rushes, nothing worked on him(her). Looks like she has the best heal in the game with an ult that's great for kitting.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Anyone want to group for a couple around 5ish EST today?


I'll be on around 6:30 if you're still on.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Just ran into a very good Enchantress player last night. I thought she sucked but seeing that guy play her made her look like such a great hero. Ganks, straight rushes, nothing worked on him(her). Looks like she has the best heal in the game with an ult that's great for kitting.


Bambi (Enchantress) is a very useful hero. She is similar to Chen in that she can control creeps and has a great heal but she also has potential to deal a good bit of damage. Items like treads, force staff, aghanim's scepter, and sheep stick are common on her.


----------



## Zulli85

Wondering how big Dota is? A showmatch recently got 1.4 million viewers. I didn't even know about it and it got that many viewers, wow. Also looks like they are trying to organize more events. Good news for Dota.









Also good news for American Dota players. Is it just me or have the Chinese gotten weaker? IMO I think they haven't adapted as well to the changes in the meta game over the past several months.
Quote:


> Fullerton, CA - March 31. 2012 - On 24th of March 2012, ECAL held its inaugural match, featuring world class players Power.Net and YaphetS in a battle between the Chinese and The Americans. Team Captain Planet eventually went on to beat World Elite in admirable form taking the Chinese down 3-0. This showmatch was also the first DOTA2 game to be broadcasted within China on National TV. ECAL would like to take this opportunity to thank all partners involved to make the match a success.
> 
> ECAL is happy to announce that across all mediums, ECAL was able to achieve over 1.4 Million unique viewers. Viewers tuned in across the globe using various online streams, IPTV as well as Cable TV. Listed below are figures collated from the night:
> 
> Online Streams (Includes own3d.tv, PPTV, PPS) ~ 226,000
> IPTV ~ 777,000
> Cable TV ~ 421,000
> Concurrent Peak ~ 440,000
> Total VOD views first 24 Hours ~ 259,000
> 
> ECAL is currently in the process of finalizing more events and are actively talking to sponsors, advertisers as well as investors in eSports.
> 
> About ECAL:
> ECAL is a startup focusing on Professional Gaming in eSports. We come from a wide range of backgrounds but are all fundamentally DOTA players, be it Professional Gamer, Supporter or Organizer. ECAL is charging ahead and looking to not only rapidly grow itself, but also eSports and DOTA2.
> 
> Press Contacts


http://www.ecal.tv/ecal-releases-showmatch-figures/


----------



## Zackcy

People I get matched with play really agressively.

Like I had a game where both teams had 50 kills. Is that normal? It was a 30 minute game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> People I get matched with play really agressively.
> Like I had a game where both teams had 50 kills. Is that normal? It was a 30 minute game.


That is above average but the current meta game allows for aggressive play. Those are the most fun games to play, IMO.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Wondering how big Dota is? A showmatch recently got 1.4 million viewers. I didn't even know about it and it got that many viewers, wow. Also looks like they are trying to organize more events. Good news for Dota.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also good news for American Dota players. Is it just me or have the Chinese gotten weaker? IMO I think they haven't adapted as well to the changes in the meta game over the past several months.
> http://www.ecal.tv/ecal-releases-showmatch-figures/


Yaphets was playing, no wonder 1.4 mil people watch, I mean the population of China is 2 Bil right ?


----------



## mr one

i cant take this anymore, everyone around me getting their key and me so alone with no key DDD


----------



## Lokster1

Anyone interested??

http://www.purgegamers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=53


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Anyone interested??
> http://www.purgegamers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=53


I'll play if I'm available. I don't see any reason why I wouldn't be, especially if the games are after 6 or 7 PM EST. Let me know if you get a team set up.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'll play if I'm available. I don't see any reason why I wouldn't be, especially if the games are after 6 or 7 PM EST. Let me know if you get a team set up.


Cool, I don't mind putting it together but would definitly love it if we could get a couple of more experience people on the team =D


----------



## carajean

I am finally able to devote time to this game finally. I played a couple rounds and found out that the learning curve for Dota 2 is different than Dota 1. I was looking for a team that took noobs kinda wanna get to the competitive level with this game. Anyone wanna lend a newb a hand just PM me through here or my steam ID should be [email protected]

BTW Im EST so anytime after 6ish.


----------



## mylilpony

Awesome and innovative strategy by EG against Na'Vi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuNDD3j2bGE&list=UUZsM8MOy0VC9blj_wBkbo-g&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Awesome and innovative strategy by EG against Na'Vi
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuNDD3j2bGE&list=UUZsM8MOy0VC9blj_wBkbo-g&index=2&feature=plcp


Godz helped shoutcast that game! Man he is apparently getting more and more popular in the shoutcasting scene.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Awesome and innovative strategy by EG against Na'Vi
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuNDD3j2bGE&list=UUZsM8MOy0VC9blj_wBkbo-g&index=2&feature=plcp


EG should of kept pushing mid game, can't believe they didn't win that but NaVi is sooooo good


----------



## Zackcy

I am going to build a BKB on everything.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Awesome and innovative strategy by EG against Na'Vi
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuNDD3j2bGE&list=UUZsM8MOy0VC9blj_wBkbo-g&index=2&feature=plcp


Just finished watching this game, definitely epic and entertaining throughout. One of the best replays that I've seen in quite a while. Loved the ancient stacking and March of the Machines Tinker build. Really really really out of the ordinary but you saw how effective it was haha.


----------



## Lokster1

It's never a good sign when your playing a pure support veno and are the highest lvl on your team....


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> It's never a good sign when your playing a pure support veno and are the highest lvl on your team....


Now if it wasn't anti-mage and another carry, you think Na'Vi wouldve won? =P


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Now if it wasn't anti-mage and another carry, you think Na'Vi wouldve won? =P


Doubtful. AM is pretty much the most mobile hero in the game. Blink got him a lot of kills that game.


----------



## TheOddOne

Rice like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Anyone interested??
> http://www.purgegamers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=53


So is anyone else interested in joining this tournament? I think right now its me and Zulli (if your still interested) so we need 3 more people


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Rice like there's no tomorrow.


Your farmed looked... decent







hahaha. Nice game


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> So is anyone else interested in joining this tournament? I think right now its me and Zulli (if your still interested) so we need 3 more people


ohhhh man i would like to join but.... i cant


----------



## Zulli85

670 gold/minute is a crap load.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> So is anyone else interested in joining this tournament? I think right now its me and Zulli (if your still interested) so we need 3 more people


Good luck. If I wasn't so horrible I would join you guys.


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> So is anyone else interested in joining this tournament? I think right now its me and Zulli (if your still interested) so we need 3 more people


I have 3 good people about to play in this tourny, we should play together and see how our skills line up.

We played in a tourney last weekend, made some cuts, and lookin for some replacements

Im always in the OCN channel when im on. (Skuzzy)

Message me tonight and we can play a few rounds


----------



## AxemanACL

I have two extra Beta key invites, if anyone wants them, PM me with your info, and I will send them to you. I will update this post when they are gone.

Edit: Both Gone.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> I have 3 good people about to play in this tourny, we should play together and see how our skills line up.
> We played in a tourney last weekend, made some cuts, and lookin for some replacements
> Im always in the OCN channel when im on. (Skuzzy)
> Message me tonight and we can play a few rounds


I'm going to a hockey game tonight but will be on tomorrow if your on then


----------



## Krud

^cool, you know where to find me


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Pub-stomped


----------



## mr one

BIG thanks for AxemanACL , just got key from him, man u da best


----------



## TheOddOne

Afternoon pub


----------



## evilferret

If you have enough people for 2 teams, I wouldn't mind playing on the crappier one (so I don't get yelled at as much).

Off to watch more replays.


----------



## PinkFloyder

*YO!) wanna speak with a pro dark seer here!*


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkFloyder*
> 
> *YO!) wanna speak with a pro dark seer here!*


isnt that guy you?


----------



## PinkFloyder

yes)


----------



## mr one

just tried one game vs bots, and i need to learn all things with dota from begining, its kinda harder in dota 2







anyone for a game?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> just tried one game vs bots, and i need to learn all things with dota from begining, its kinda harder in dota 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone for a game?


Join the OCN channel. Never seems enough people to get an OCN game.

If I'm around I'll play a game with you (not that it'll help since I'm awful) though our ping might be horrible.

Off to watch more replays. Going to watch at least 50 replays before playing another game.

I'm sick of my games being a coin toss. I'm at exactly 1:1 win/loss ratio and that kinda blows (its either a stomp or I get stomped).


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm sick of my games being a coin toss. I'm at exactly 1:1 win/loss ratio and that kinda blows (its either a stomp or I get stomped).


You shouldn't feel bad about this. I'm 20W - 36L , and it doesn't bother me one bit. Why? Because most times it's never due to my performance. Just learn and absorb as much as you can before the beta is over.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> just tried one game vs bots, and i need to learn all things with dota from begining, its kinda harder in dota 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone for a game?


Bot games are actually harder than normal games for newbies LOL I had a hard time playing against them.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Bot games are actually harder than normal games for newbies LOL I had a hard time playing against them.


its was hard because all that shop stuff new, and sooo new







but now making with vengeful spirit easy 4-0-4


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Bot games are actually harder than normal games for newbies LOL I had a hard time playing against them.


I really hope that isn't the case.


----------



## Vhox

Depending on what difficulty it's set to the bots to tend to be harder(for most it seems) than a typical game. I have a ton of friends who are new to dota and I've noticed teaching them in a normal game(once I feel they're ready for such) is a bit easier than having them just be clueless against bots.


----------



## mr one

just remembered why i hate a lil bit puck...









i have this thingy from first dota, if you wanna try to learn play- then play against bots till medium for you goeas like easy ( very easy)


----------



## Zulli85

You'll realize eventually that the bots in the game are really, really bad. Haha. Just keep playing and getting better, you'll see when you start to get matched with and against better players.


----------



## atluu

So, I just finished building my sig rig. Now to start playing dota 2 again







. I'm a bit rusty now.


----------



## mr one

im thinking one more or two games with bots to realize where is what and then i go for real ones







today also played dota 1 and had gooooood match with vengeful spirit, with some colledge friends did great job at lanes and very good ganking


----------



## Lokster1

I use playing against bots as a way to get my last hitting better with heroes I don't play a lot, problem is my bot teammates are idiots as well which makes it hard if your playing a support hero.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I use playing against bots as a way to get my last hitting better with heroes I don't play a lot, problem is my bot teammates are idiots as well which makes it hard if your playing a support hero.


That's what I do - also for jungling, warding, and early-game mid lane practice. The bots have no problem coording w/ each other, but forget w/ humans.


----------



## TheOddOne

Lost 2 games today even though I played really well, but oh well, I don't wanna rant lol, gonna work hard to get my wins back


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Lost 2 games today even though I played really well, but oh well, I don't wanna rant lol, gonna work hard to get my wins back


Ya, i just lost a game... team was horrid. I have been running into that a lot more lately for some reason. Just need to keep playing with friends i guess. Solo Q is for the devil


----------



## Krud

if you all need to lean how to play better let me know, ill get you in my group if there is space or ill party with you and teach some stuff.
(skuzzy in game)


----------



## TheOddOne

I had 1/13 DK and 4/12 Tinker, who blamed our mid (Huskar) for their deaths, I thought we could pull out a win cuz I was playing AM (400cs/40mins) but it wasn't enough since my team kept getting caught at crucial moments, oh well.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I had 1/13 DK and 4/12 Tinker, who blamed our mid (Huskar) for their deaths, I thought we could pull out a win cuz I was playing AM (400cs/40mins) but it wasn't enough since my team kept getting caught at crucial moments, oh well.


Bad luck with dk's huh? LOL.

Also nice playing w/ you skuzzy and ocn newb


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Bad luck with dk's huh? LOL.
> Also nice playing w/ you skuzzy and ocn newb


I've been wondering if you can go Manta Style on DK and shift click it with his ulti to get dragon images like you can in Dota 1. Someone remind me to test that sometime.


----------



## TheOddOne

Sam is heavy, I couldn't go to sleep last night cuz of my sore back.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Bad luck with dk's huh? LOL.
> Also nice playing w/ you skuzzy and ocn newb
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering if you can go Manta Style on DK and shift click it with his ulti to get dragon images like you can in Dota 1. Someone remind me to test that sometime.
Click to expand...

Works, tested with a bot game with cheats.

Not sure if its worth it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Works, tested with a bot game with cheats.
> Not sure if its worth it.


Oh nice. Its worth it trust me. DK is a pretty mediocre hero and to see 3 dragons flinging ice in your face is pretty intimidating. It is one of those things that makes him a bit stronger.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Works, tested with a bot game with cheats.
> Not sure if its worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nice. Its worth it trust me. DK is a pretty mediocre hero and to see 3 dragons flinging ice in your face is pretty intimidating. It is one of those things that makes him a bit stronger.
Click to expand...

Heh, will try if I random DK.

Can you refresher orb Manta style or rearm it? And if you cast it again, do you get another set of copies? Or just replace the ones you have?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Heh, will try if I random DK.
> Can you refresher orb Manta style or rearm it? And if you cast it again, do you get another set of copies? Or just replace the ones you have?


I do believe it will replace the images. If I recall correctly you could get a second Manta Style and then an illusion rune for 6 total images.







I got like 4 Manta Styles on Tinker once, wasn't exactly the most effective strategy in the world haha.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Heh, will try if I random DK.
> Can you refresher orb Manta style or rearm it? And if you cast it again, do you get another set of copies? Or just replace the ones you have?


It will replace the ones that you've got


----------



## mr one

why in dota2 is so many leavers...?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> why in dota2 is so many leavers...?


There aren't many at all when I play. Just keep playing and don't leave any games yourself so you don't wind up in the leaver pool. IIRC if you leave 2 games you'll be placed in the leaver pool for 24 hours.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> There aren't many at all when I play. Just keep playing and don't leave any games yourself so you don't wind up in the leaver pool. IIRC if you leave 2 games you'll be placed in the leaver pool for 24 hours.


5% of total games left grants you leaver queue as does 10 reports for 24 hours. Not sure how it scales after that.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> 5% of total games left grants you leaver queue as does 10 reports for 24 hours. Not sure how it scales after that.


Oh I see. That is good to know for sure.


----------



## mr one

i had maybe three games with leavers, and all that games we left three of us, and it realy disapoints me, oh btw there is any thing to unlock leavers?

anyone up for a game, like 5v5 but something like ocn team?


----------



## TheOddOne

I don't know if you can manta 3 Lycans in wolf form, I used to be able to do it in dota, not sure bout dota 2.


----------



## mr one

can i has real game?








its only me or traxe is overp[owered? you only need that item like lothar and buriza and then someone like tiny or lina, dzeus rylay and venge is not a enemy?


----------



## Zulli85

Drow Ranger is far from overpowered, IMO. She isn't especially quick, she has no escape mechanism and is by no means a tanky hero. She also has no AoE or hard disables. You can still get after her while silenced or slowed from frost arrows.

You have to be extremely aware of where your enemies are so you don't die. You have got to keep pace with the other heroes in the game and farm as much as possible. She still isn't much of a threat with only treads and lothar's. She does obviously gain an escape mechanism and 20% movement speed when she uses it but you just need to know where she is and carry a dust or two.

It isn't until she gets at least one more item on top of lothar's that she becomes strong and tough to deal with.

Pretty sure you are just playing bad players. I have no idea how you go 1-13 with Jugg and 0-10 with Tiny.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> it but you just need to know where she is and carry a dust or two.
> It isn't until she gets at least one more item on top of lothar's that she becomes strong and tough to deal with.
> Pretty sure you are just playing bad players. I have no idea how you go 1-13 with Jugg and 0-10 with Tiny.


He was playing against bots haha.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Drow Ranger is far from overpowered, IMO. She isn't especially quick, she has no escape mechanism and is by no means a tanky hero. She also has no AoE or hard disables. You can still get after her while silenced or slowed from frost arrows.
> You have to be extremely aware of where your enemies are so you don't die. You have got to keep pace with the other heroes in the game and farm as much as possible. She still isn't much of a threat with only treads and lothar's. She does obviously gain an escape mechanism and 20% movement speed when she uses it but you just need to know where she is and carry a dust or two.
> It isn't until she gets at least one more item on top of lothar's that she becomes strong and tough to deal with.
> Pretty sure you are just playing bad players. I have no idea how you go 1-13 with Jugg and 0-10 with Tiny.


that was against bots







yeah after she gets butterfly its hard one little b...tch








today got two or more dota 1 games and now was playing dota 2 and then BAM! game crashed


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> He was playing against bots haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> that was against bots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah after she gets butterfly its hard one little b...tch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today got two or more dota 1 games and now was playing dota 2 and then BAM! game crashed


Oh lol that explains it. Didn't look at the screenshot close enough.







Like I mentioned the other day, bots are really really bad.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Oh lol that explains it. Didn't look at the screenshot close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I mentioned the other day, bots are really really bad.


yeah they wuite hard guys running around and doing some really cool kills


----------



## damet

Hey looking for people to play with! Played DOTA for over 6 years, add me cosmolaris on steam.


----------



## atluu

Back to playing dota 2, elo was 1200 on average. add me on steam: atluu


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damet*
> 
> Hey looking for people to play with! Played DOTA for over 6 years, add me cosmolaris on steam.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> Back to playing dota 2, elo was 1200 on average. add me on steam: atluu


Should be able to add you guys in a couple of hours when I get on my main PC. There is also an OCN channel in Dota 2 so feel free to join that as well.


----------



## atluu

How do you join it?

NM, found it!


----------



## Krud

This is from a game today

May be hard to see, but its 17-0-18 with Leshrac


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> This is from a game today
> May be hard to see, but its 17-0-18 with Leshrac


Nice game, I played with Lesh the other day and farmed all game haha. Bloodstone, Linkens, and Heart. Soo much regen









btw if anyone ever seems me in the ocn I'm always up for a game "iNunFun".


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> This is from a game today
> May be hard to see, but its 17-0-18 with Leshrac


you truly insane man


----------



## Krud

^Yeah it was a fun game lol, not bad for a random

Ive been playing with some OCN people a bit too, usually a game or two per night. They are usually more competent than pug players or friends of friends.

Ill be on tonight from 8ish on.

Skuzzy is my username


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> ^Yeah it was a fun game lol, not bad for a random
> Ive been playing with some OCN people a bit too, usually a game or two per night. They are usually more competent than pug players or friends of friends.
> Ill be on tonight from 8ish on.
> Skuzzy is my username


You mean this ?


----------



## Krud

Haha my lich with a reaver

But yeah, played a few rounds with you guys and been playing with ef and lycan too

As long as i play with people that can take advice and use it or even give advice, I am more than willing to play some games


----------



## mr one

maybe later ill joing one game


----------



## Zulli85

I should be available to play as well. Probably around 8 or 9 pm EST.


----------



## Lokster1

I might be on around 10 EST and play a couple games


----------



## atluu

I will be on til 12 am Central time if anyone wants to play.
Steamid: atluu


----------



## Krud

Here is a nice, short video that outlines dota roles really well. Def a must watch for newer players


----------



## Turbonerd

Your friend Nik.K has given you a gift subscription to the game Dota 2 on Steam, the leading digital distribution platform for PC games.

Was about fkin time!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbonerd*
> 
> Your friend Nik.K has given you a gift subscription to the game Dota 2 on Steam, the leading digital distribution platform for PC games.
> Was about fkin time!


so it means you now joined dota 2 and ready to play?


----------



## atluu

anyone on? add me atluu
I'm about to play a game if nobody responds.


----------



## mr one

nah im not in good mood today to play, my whole energy have been sucked out at work....
practise with trax, and hell yeah after butterfly its unstoppable


----------



## Zackcy

Good item build for Outworld destroyer?


----------



## Krud

early null talismans, Force Staff, Rod of Atos, treads, refresher / ult stick

edit: here is a good guide http://www.dotafire.com/dota-2/guide/outworld-destroyer-spotlight-guide-by-gamingwithdean-606

OD is stupid powerful, def one of the more overpowered heroes in the game. You can harass early with 1 level of imprisonment and get stacks of int up


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Good item build for Outworld destroyer?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> early null talismans, Force Staff, Rod of Atos, treads, refresher / ult stick
> edit: here is a good guide http://www.dotafire.com/dota-2/guide/outworld-destroyer-spotlight-guide-by-gamingwithdean-606
> OD is stupid powerful, def one of the more overpowered heroes in the game. You can harass early with 1 level of imprisonment and get stacks of int up


OD isn't OP and you forgot sheep stick in that item build. He is just tough to lane against but other than that he isn't too strong. That is a pretty good guide that you linked to though.


----------



## Krud

your nuts, he is sooo strong.
I am gonna try a round with him tonight, hopefully i can backup my statement


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> your nuts, he is sooo strong.
> I am gonna try a round with him tonight, hopefully i can backup my statement


He is like any other hero that gets really strong if you just let them afk farm for half the game. He isn't particularly tanky and he also doesn't have an escape mechanism. A gank from 1 hero should sufficient to take him out in the laning phase of the game.


----------



## Zackcy

I just played a game with a Outworld destroyer who destroyed the whole team.

Turns out he is not my type of hero. I really like Lich. Pretty easy to play. I gotta double kill with his ultimate. It does a lot of damage. So much damage, without any items.


----------



## Zulli85

New patch is available in Dota 2 test. The biggest patch note is the addition of the random draft (RD) game mode. No new hero. Nothing major other than that, just a lot of fixes and tweaks. Click the link for the changelog.

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=30418


----------



## evilferret

Sigh been busy with work and other issues. Sigh, wish I was a kid again.

Whats the word on the purge tourney?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I just played a game with a Outworld destroyer who destroyed the whole team.
> Turns out he is not my type of hero. I really like Lich. Pretty easy to play. I gotta double kill with his ultimate. It does a lot of damage. So much damage, without any items.


Lol Lich is my favorite - upper hand mid then double kill LV6, maybe triple LV11 if the bounces go right.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Lol Lich is my favorite - upper hand mid then double kill LV6, maybe triple LV11 if the bounces go right.


How should I build? I built a couple of bracers and a Mekansm and the game ended.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Whats the word on the purge tourney?


Don't think we have a team together yet? Zulli said he was interested and I believe Krud (Skuzzy in game) said he has the start of a team put together??


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> How should I build? I built a couple of bracers and a Mekansm and the game ended.


It's often preference and game adaptation, but I really like:
- start w/ ring o' regen + branch + donkey
- mek parts + boots (no recipe, boots preferred before buckler)
- treads
- mek
- aghanim's

I dunno about bracer because early headdress gives great regen. Also, a quick mek (even before treads) helps early teamfights but only needs to happen if teamfights are a big focus. Treads don't offset it that much anyway.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> It's often preference and game adaptation, but I really like:
> - start w/ ring o' regen + branch + donkey
> - mek parts + boots (no recipe, boots preferred before buckler)
> - treads
> - mek
> - aghanim's
> I dunno about bracer because early headdress gives great regen. Also, a quick mek (even before treads) helps early teamfights but only needs to happen if teamfights are a big focus. Treads don't offset it that much anyway.


Not bad a bad build, pretty standard. Some people will get tangos and a salve instead of a ring at the beginning though.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Whats the word on the purge tourney?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think we have a team together yet? Zulli said he was interested and I believe Krud (Skuzzy in game) said he has the start of a team put together??
Click to expand...

No idea? I asked Krud a few days ago and he wasn't sure either.

Was hoping we had enough people to make a B-team for OCN since I am the suxxors.

Practice with Krud been awesome though. Games are much more organized and educational.

Solo pubs still a coin toss. To stomp or to be stomped.


----------



## XSCounter

I am sure it has been mentioned here already but this *DotaCinema* channel on YouTube is *AWESOME*! Had a marathon yesterday evening watching all those guides, tips and tricks. Although I've been into Dota for quite a few years, I learned so many new things!

I recommend


----------



## Lokster1

Played a couple games with Zulli and a few other last night, went 1-1 and had a great time. So much better to play the game with people who know what their doing than some randoms.


----------



## TheOddOne

I just finished 48 hours of marathon gaming on my friend's account and we raised ~$200 for charity at our college, win win, now I can go to the lab and use freshly new equipments.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Played a couple games with Zulli and a few other last night, went 1-1 and had a great time. So much better to play the game with people who know what their doing than some randoms.


Yeah it was pretty fun. We were matched mostly with people that had 150+ wins which is nice. Makes for some good games usually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I just finished 48 hours of marathon gaming on my friend's account and we raised ~$200 for charity at our college, win win, now I can go to the lab and use freshly new equipments.


Nice! Sounds like a win win to me.


----------



## Krud

^sounds like a fun night, I actually tried MW3 on the xbox for the first time with some friends last night, but ill be on in 30 mins for whomever wants to play!

cant wait to do some RD mode


----------



## Zackcy

I love how every single game, Riki. And every single game, he gets feed like crazy.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I love how every single game, Riki. And every single game, he gets feed like crazy.


Dust and sentry wards are you friend.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dust and sentry wards are you friend.


Ya, I almost never die to him.

Last two games, first one Riki on my team, somehow gets super fed, carrys.

Game after that, Riki on enemy team, somehow gets super fed, rushes Vlads and BKB, doesn't carry.


----------



## TheOddOne

It's funny, whenever I lost a game, I will get matched with 200 wins people on my team against <50 wins people on enemy team. Whenever I won a game, I will get matched with OMG***BBQ peeps vs tryhards who picked scrims heroes or deadly lanes like Sven Lina blabla. Matchmaking so strong, but all I do is winning, hah jk.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> It's funny, whenever I lost a game, I will get matched with 200 wins people on my team against <50 wins people on enemy team. Whenever I won a game, I will get matched with OMG***BBQ peeps vs tryhards who picked scrims heroes or deadly lanes like Sven Lina blabla. Matchmaking so strong, but all I do is winning, hah jk.


I got matched against someone that had ~525 wins the other day. His allies all had 200+ as well. I was like 

Edit -

The new patch it out! As I said last night there isn't a new hero but I'm pretty sure the Pandaren Brewmaster is coming soon. I've heard they have been working on it and look at the title of this blog post.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota Team*
> There's trouble brewing
> April 13, 2012 - Dota Team
> Yep, we are back with a brand new update.
> 
> This week we see the return of Random Draft mode. In this mode only 20 heroes are available and players take turns picking.
> 
> A wild pack of community highlights has been spotted!
> 
> The Corsair sponsored Vengeance Cup taking place during Dreamhack Summer 2012 has been announced.
> The ProDota2 league is set to start tomorrow, Friday April 13th. Our friends over at GosuGamers have you covered with a nice write up about it.
> Episode 1 of TheGDStudio's Learn To Play Dota 2 series is out. Better tell your loved ones you'll be busy for the next 3 hours.
> We'll see you again next week, you might want to get a designated driver by then.
> 
> Changelog is available here.


http://blog.dota2.com/


----------



## Vhox

With "There's trouble brewing" headline no doubt we should be seeing brewmaster next week =). Really looking forward to Lanaya though. Also "*We'll see you again next week, you might want to get a designated driver by then*." Zero chance we won't see brew! Will be a nice change.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> With "There's trouble brewing" headline no doubt we should be seeing brewmaster next week =). Really looking forward to Lanaya though. Also "*We'll see you again next week, you might want to get a designated driver by then*." Zero chance we won't see brew! Will be a nice change.


Yeah exactly, definitely brewmaster. Can't wait haha.

Just had this game, had to post a screen shot of it.

20 kills in a 36 minute game, had an epic triple kill that I might make a quick vid of later. Got a refresher and then like instantly killed a CM and Morph haha.


----------



## Lokster1

Here is another league we could get a team together for, have to be signed up in the next couple of days though.

http://prodota2.com/


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah exactly, definitely brewmaster. Can't wait haha.
> Just had this game, had to post a screen shot of it.
> 20 kills in a 36 minute game, had an epic triple kill that I might make a quick vid of later. Got a refresher and then like instantly killed a CM and Morph haha.


Talking about Zeus, I had a random ulti and got an ultra kill, gonna see if I have the replay and will post a screenshot of it, just that we lost the game


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah exactly, definitely brewmaster. Can't wait haha.
> Just had this game, had to post a screen shot of it.
> 20 kills in a 36 minute game, had an epic triple kill that I might make a quick vid of later. Got a refresher and then like instantly killed a CM and Morph haha.


"cough" kser "cough"







haha. That was an awesome game, especially the triple kill.

Should be on quite a bit this weekend if anyone is looking for another player.


----------



## Zackcy

Blood seeker with Force staff............... >.>


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Blood seeker with Force staff............... >.>


That is a very common item on Blood Seeker. Just make sure that you always have a tp on you and if you get ruptured just tp out. Blood rage and rupture silence you but you can still use items.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Blood seeker with Force staff............... >.>


It's really strong, it gives you chasing ability (without ulti) and a lot of damage (with ulti) so yeah it's pretty much a win win item on Blood, plus nobody rushes Rad anymore.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That is a very common item on Blood Seeker. Just make sure that you always have a tp on you and if you get ruptured just tp out. Blood rage and rupture silence you but you can still use items.


It was hilarious. This BS got 30+ kills, he got soooo fed. He killed me twice with his Rupture + Force staff, and I was really confused as to how I was being "reverse meat hooked". After I saw a teammate TP from him, I made sure I always had one on me.

Ok, would a refresher orb be a good item on Earth Shaker? Stunlocking someone for.............. ~10 seconds possibly (if you had a lot of mana)?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> It was hilarious. This BS got 30+ kills, he got soooo fed. He killed me twice with his Rupture + Force staff, and I was really confused as to how I was being "reverse meat hooked". After I saw a teammate TP from him, I made sure I always had one on me.
> Ok, would a refresher orb be a good item on Earth Shaker? Stunlocking someone for.............. ~10 seconds possibly (if you had a lot of mana)?


Nope, a good fissure lasts 7 sec and already block people, and your ulti doesn't do much damage when there is nobody around you. It is good on Warlock or Tidehunter, but on Earthshaker, meh.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> It was hilarious. This BS got 30+ kills, he got soooo fed. He killed me twice with his Rupture + Force staff, and I was really confused as to how I was being "reverse meat hooked". After I saw a teammate TP from him, I made sure I always had one on me.
> Ok, would a refresher orb be a good item on Earth Shaker? Stunlocking someone for.............. ~10 seconds possibly (if you had a lot of mana)?


You would have to have a lot of farm and a crap load of mana. Is it possible? Sure, but it isn't easy to do. I like to go arcane boots, blink dagger, aghanim's scepter on ES. Plus ES's typically help support with wards and other items so it would be pretty rare to have enough gold for a refresher on top of that. I dunno what the mana costs are off the top of my head but I'm guessing aghanim's + arcane boots isn't enough mana to cast all of your spells twice and refesher once. Refresher alone costs 375 mana to use.


----------



## TheOddOne

Played a game with OCNers tonight, ss here:


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Played a game with OCNers tonight, ss here:


Aren't you all nice and fed


----------



## mr one

maybe someone later wanna play one or more games?


----------



## Lokster1

I'll be on and off all day today


----------



## mr one

did almost all kills from my team.. and yeah we played 3vs5 and we lost, two guys leaved game very early ( look at ocn mr one)


----------



## Krud

Lets play, ill be on in an hour (skuzzy)


----------



## Vhox

Fun AM game, solo dire top. Not like AM's skill cap is really all that high, but pretty hard to stop. Enemy team was pretty clueless though - bad picks to stop AM. Early help from Chen and all around great play helped.


----------



## Lokster1

Played 5 games yesterday and lost 4 of them, my teammates were basically useless in 3 of the 4 loses.....Grouping up makes the game so much more fun


----------



## decimator

Ugh, accidentally added the DoTA 2 Hardware Survey to my library because I thought it didn't come with the full game. Lo and behold, I'm now unwittingly the owner of the full version of DoTA 2. Was planning on trading it for some sweet TF2 items, but I guess now I'm stuck with it. I'm more of a first-person shooter kind of guy, but I guess it's cool to branch out every now and then. Just wish I had known beforehand...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Ugh, accidentally added the DoTA 2 Hardware Survey to my library because I thought it didn't come with the full game. Lo and behold, I'm now unwittingly the owner of the full version of DoTA 2. Was planning on trading it for some sweet TF2 items, but I guess now I'm stuck with it. I'm more of a first-person shooter kind of guy, but I guess it's cool to branch out every now and then. Just wish I had known beforehand...


You'll love Dota if you give it a chance. Huge learning curve so don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## lInverse

Just want to know if anyone here is interested in some high level competitive play? Currently putting a team together and signing up for some tournaments this week. If you are interested let me know your steam profile and we can play some games together this week and see how it goes.


----------



## carajean

I wish there was a newbs league or something. I find playing dota 2 unless at a lan is hard. as we all know the dota community has sucked since day one. Kinda hard to absorb all the knowledge you need to know in a game or two. Im finally at the point where I am starting to see who picks what in on my team and choose around them.

Neat thing I did find out this weekend is you can adjust the suggested items to some you want or find in guides for those characters. Kinda cool. Prolly wont be playing much Dota 2 until tomorrow getting a new SS Xai in the mail supposdly.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Neat thing I did find out this weekend is you can adjust the suggested items to some you want or find in guides for those characters. Kinda cool. Prolly wont be playing much Dota 2 until tomorrow getting a new SS Xai in the mail supposdly.


Yeah, you can do that in-game with the edit button or out by changing the text files for builds. So nice to have all your options right there instead of flipping through tabs (although there is also a text search).


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lInverse*
> 
> Just want to know if anyone here is interested in some high level competitive play? Currently putting a team together and signing up for some tournaments this week. If you are interested let me know your steam profile and we can play some games together this week and see how it goes.


Message me, my steam info is in my sig


----------



## mikeymac17

Hey guys, I always lurk on overclock. Just started playing DoTA 2, have about 70 hours logged.. Created a channel overclock.net. Figured we could use it to help pair guys up. Feel free to add me Steam Id: NetHaptic


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeymac17*
> 
> Hey guys, I always lurk on overclock. Just started playing DoTA 2, have about 70 hours logged.. Created a channel overclock.net. Figured we could use it to help pair guys up. Feel free to add me Steam Id: NetHaptic


Hi there and welcome. There is already a channel that people use on Dota 2, look for OCN. I know there are a bunch of people that automatically join it when they launch the game.


----------



## Stuuut

So untill i opened this thread i never knew what DoTA was







(Hides) i had heared of it a few times but thats all.
Anyways its still in beta right? When is the release date is that announced? And what are the odds of getting into the beta high or super low?

Looks to be a pretty awesome game i might want to get, is it hard to get into? Whats the communitie like?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> So untill i opened this thread i never knew what DoTA was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hides) i had heared of it a few times but thats all.
> Anyways its still in beta right? When is the release date is that announced? And what are the odds of getting into the beta high or super low?
> Looks to be a pretty awesome game i might want to get, is it hard to get into? Whats the communitie like?


Dota 2 is still in beta, no release date yet and still up in the air if it will be free to play or not. As for getting into the beta, it seems that they are giving out keys fairly often and many times they give extra keys to people already in the beta to hand out to friends, so someone here might have an extra key to give out if you ask.

As for the game, it is SOOOO much fun BUT has one of the steepest learning curves out there. I've been playing for just over a month and while I've gotten some of the basics down I'm still a long ways off from being even an average player. They are still adding in heroes from DotA and tweaking the heroes currently in the game every week (or every other week) but if you like strategy in games you play you will like Dota.

The community is mixed, there are quite a few player who are helpful and understand that it takes a while for noobs to learn the game while there are other who will just troll you the entire game for being bad. Just ignore the latter and practice practice practice and you will enjoy the game!


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Dota 2 is still in beta, no release date yet and still up in the air if it will be free to play or not. As for getting into the beta, it seems that they are giving out keys fairly often and many times they give extra keys to people already in the beta to hand out to friends, so someone here might have an extra key to give out if you ask.
> As for the game, it is SOOOO much fun BUT has one of the steepest learning curves out there. I've been playing for just over a month and while I've gotten some of the basics down I'm still a long ways off from being even an average player. They are still adding in heroes from DotA and tweaking the heroes currently in the game every week (or every other week) but if you like strategy in games you play you will like Dota.
> The community is mixed, there are quite a few player who are helpful and understand that it takes a while for noobs to learn the game while there are other who will just troll you the entire game for being bad. Just ignore the latter and practice practice practice and you will enjoy the game!


Cool so i might be lucky to receive a beta key here









Yeah watched a few matches on YT and it looks like a blast and i like a bit of a challenge in my games so it should be alright







Have you played DotA before like the first game?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Cool so i might be lucky to receive a beta key here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah watched a few matches on YT and it looks like a blast and i like a bit of a challenge in my games so it should be alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you played DotA before like the first game?


Not really, I played DotA like 3 or so times with a friend but never could get into since the learning curve was so great and I didn't have time to learn back then. Plus, the item system in DotA was horribad IMO, Dota 2 fixes this so its not ridiculously hard to figure out what items you need to upgrade to better items.


----------



## TheOddOne

Steam is not working for me, is anyone experiencing this problem ?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Steam is not working for me, is anyone experiencing this problem ?


Working for me and I see friends online. Steam does not agree with your interwebz


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Steam is not working for me, is anyone experiencing this problem ?


I was yesterday but it has since fixed itself.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Steam is not working for me, is anyone experiencing this problem ?


Whats wrong i had problems this afternoon logging in.

My problem was solved with deleting Appupdatestats.blob and clientregistery.blob but i don't know if that will fix it for you.


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone else have this problem? I turn off dota, try another game like CS or Skyrim, and then DOTA doesn't load unless I exit steam and restart (gets stuck at the "preparing to launch" screen


----------



## mylilpony

*oops double post


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Dota 2 is still in beta, no release date yet and still up in the air if it will be free to play or not. As for getting into the beta, it seems that they are giving out keys fairly often and many times they give extra keys to people already in the beta to hand out to friends, so someone here might have an extra key to give out if you ask.
> As for the game, it is SOOOO much fun BUT has one of the steepest learning curves out there. I've been playing for just over a month and while I've gotten some of the basics down I'm still a long ways off from being even an average player. They are still adding in heroes from DotA and tweaking the heroes currently in the game every week (or every other week) but if you like strategy in games you play you will like Dota.
> The community is mixed, there are quite a few player who are helpful and understand that it takes a while for noobs to learn the game while there are other who will just troll you the entire game for being bad. Just ignore the latter and practice practice practice and you will enjoy the game!


Nicely said. I just want to add that there are only about half of the heroes in the game at this point. Another ~50 to add haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Cool so i might be lucky to receive a beta key here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah watched a few matches on YT and it looks like a blast and i like a bit of a challenge in my games so it should be alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you played DotA before like the first game?


Dota is definitely a lot of fun and there is always room for improvement. I've been playing for around 5 years now and I'm by no means a pro player. I consider myself far above average but definitely not pro. The learning curve is so huge that you will be learning things long after you start playing the game.


----------



## lInverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Message me, my steam info is in my sig


I will add you when I get home in an hour or so.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? I turn off dota, try another game like CS or Skyrim, and then DOTA doesn't load unless I exit steam and restart (gets stuck at the "preparing to launch" screen


It means you shouldn't random and wait for me to carry you








lol jk, it happened to me today too, I can start it, but my steam is offline mode lol?


----------



## Zulli85

The next update for the Dota 2 Test client is available, and the Pandaren Brewmaster has been added as expected. Aside from that just the usual bug fixes and things of the like. Patch notes below.

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=31260


----------



## XSCounter

So Zulli, I can see you are all prepared for Diablo 3 according to avatar?







Gonna spend less time in Dota after 15th May? Gonna dump us?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> So Zulli, I can see you are all prepared for Diablo 3 according to avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna spend less time in Dota after 15th May? Gonna dump us?


Not gonna lie, I'm really pumped for DIII. I'm sure I won't play as much Dota right after DIII is released but don't expect me to disappear.







After a while I'll probably have a nice balance of Dota and DIII.


----------



## Mkilbride

Someone gifted me DotA2 on Steam.

No desire to play.


----------



## StrikerX

Wasn't expecting Pandaren to be added.. oh well...

Anyways what are your thoughts on the matchmaking system? I think it needs a lot of tweaking as in a newbie needs to be grouped with a newbie and an average player with an average player and so on. It gets pretty annoying when the next team is good while two out of five in your team have only just started DotA.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Someone gifted me DotA2 on Steam.
> 
> No desire to play.


Damn :O
Any chance your giving it away if you don't want to play it?


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Wasn't expecting Pandaren to be added.. oh well...
> Anyways what are your thoughts on the matchmaking system? I think it needs a lot of tweaking as in a newbie needs to be grouped with a newbie and an average player with an average player and so on. It gets pretty annoying when the next team is good while two out of five in your team have only just started DotA.


I think you should enjoy teaching them the game and try your best, and have fun playing a game together.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I think you should enjoy teaching them the game and try your best, and have fun playing a game together.


Trust me there are A LOT of people who simply don't respond if you try to teach em (I've tried). It starts getting really annoying when every other minute you hear "ABC player was PWNED by XYZ for 400 gold" "XYZ is Beyond GOD-LIKE" e.t.c


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Trust me there are A LOT of people who simply don't respond if you try to teach em (I've tried). It starts getting really annoying when every other minute you hear "ABC player was PWNED by XYZ for 400 gold" "XYZ is Beyond GOD-LIKE" e.t.c


Funny


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Damn :O
> Any chance your giving it away if you don't want to play it?


Giving it away? Sorry, that'd be a continuation of the good will that got me the game, but if I can trade it for anything, I will. I know it's a game a lot of people love, so if I can get something I want for it, then surely.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Played Warcraft III a lot but never really liked Dota because of the learning curve and getting items was too difficult for me. Just started playing Dota 2 and it much easier but still get owned when i get double or tripled teamed.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Played Warcraft III a lot but never really liked Dota because of the learning curve and getting items was too difficult for me. Just started playing Dota 2 and it much easier but still get owned when i get double or tripled teamed.


I suggest two things that helped me out a ton, I was in the same boat as you about a month and a half ago having never gotten into DotA because of the steep learning curve.

1. Playing against bots, helps you to learn how and when to use your skills correctly and how to properly last hit (this is so huge as around 70% of people I get matched with right now are horrible at last hitting)

2. Watch VoDs of pros playing and take note of how they do item builds, where they position themselves in lanes, how they use their heroes to teamfight/gank/initiate.

One final note, find a hero or two you like playing a lot and use those in actual matches while you practice with new heroes against bots.


----------



## StrikerX

To add to that try playing support heroes first and get used to heroes by playing with bots like Lokster pointed out that really does help a lot.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Really Liked playing with Razer today.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really Liked playing with Razer today.


Razer is a carry/tanky hero, good hero. Why don't you play with something like vengeful spirit, crystal maiden.

Btw my first hero was Lich


----------



## JoeWalsh

I just noticed that Brewmaster's sound set includes vocal MIAs. Makes it seem like they'll either add bot MIA calls or MIA hotkeys sometime.


----------



## mr one

everytime ill try to play i get this


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Wasn't expecting Pandaren to be added.. oh well...
> Anyways what are your thoughts on the matchmaking system? I think it needs a lot of tweaking as in a newbie needs to be grouped with a newbie and an average player with an average player and so on. It gets pretty annoying when the next team is good while two out of five in your team have only just started DotA.


Noobs do generally get placed with noobs etc. I pretty much always get matched with players that have 200+ wins. Just last night I played a game where the enemy team had a combined ~2200 wins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Trust me there are A LOT of people who simply don't respond if you try to teach em (I've tried). It starts getting really annoying when every other minute you hear "ABC player was PWNED by XYZ for 400 gold" "XYZ is Beyond GOD-LIKE" e.t.c


Don't bother unless it is a friend or player in a game that is actually asking to learn. It isn't worth the trouble otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Played Warcraft III a lot but never really liked Dota because of the learning curve and getting items was too difficult for me. Just started playing Dota 2 and it much easier but still get owned when i get double or tripled teamed.


The learning curve is still there but some mechanics of the game are easier to use like you mentioned. Dota seriously has the biggest learn curve of any game out there that I can think of. Even years after playing you can still find ways to improve.

As far as getting double triple teamed goes (getting ganked), you need map awareness. For example if you are in the middle lane by yourself and you do not see any enemy heroes on the minimap it is probably a good idea to backup until you find out where they are. This kind of awareness generally comes with time and experience. You'll be able to glance quickly at the minimap and have a good idea of what is going on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I just noticed that Brewmaster's sound set includes vocal MIAs. Makes it seem like they'll either add bot MIA calls or MIA hotkeys sometime.


Wow that is interesting. At first I thought what the heck they are making the game easier but not really. You will still have to hit a hotkey to call missing heroes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> everytime ill try to play i get this


That happens once in a while, they are probably just working on the servers. If you restart Steam and Dota and it still doesn't work, just let it go for a little while and come back.


----------



## TheOddOne

If you guys wanna get better in dota 2, just read guides, then go change the recommended items in the game by clicking the "pencil" button, that would help a tons (unless you guys wanna use the search box while in lane) personally I don't think watching pros VoDs would make yourself better, simply because there is a huge gap of knowledge between the two, just play play and play, maybe after 100 hours you will have a positive win/loss ratio.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

300 hours!!


----------



## Mkilbride

That's nothing.

You should see some of the people who play the Natural Select 2 alpha. I posted 24 hours and thought I was all high and mighty.

Then saw people promptly post 2500 hours. Was shocked. People can be insane over games.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> If you guys wanna get better in dota 2, just read guides, then go change the recommended items in the game by clicking the "pencil" button, that would help a tons (unless you guys wanna use the search box while in lane) personally I don't think watching pros VoDs would make yourself better, simply because there is a huge gap of knowledge between the two, just play play and play, maybe after 100 hours you will have a positive win/loss ratio.


True, purely watching game won't help a ton but I think watching games and also watching pros (or experienced players) streams when they talk about the hero they are playing (item builds, laning, when to do what, etc) helps out a ton then just playing without some sort of input from someone who has experience.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> That's nothing.
> You should see some of the people who play the Natural Select 2 alpha. I posted 24 hours and thought I was all high and mighty.
> Then saw people promptly post 2500 hours. Was shocked. People can be insane over games.


If i had my wow account still i would show you crazy.... 186 days of gameplay just on my warrior had 4 other toons.. probably totaling 300 days


----------



## Zulli85

Too bad I can't total up my time playing Warcraft III. It would probably be like 2 years total.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> If i had my wow account still i would show you crazy.... 186 days of gameplay just on my warrior had 4 other toons.. probably totaling 300 days


Yeah.

But that's a MMORPG. I'm talking a FPS.


----------



## Stuuut

So any advice on what character to start with?
Anybody wanna teach me some stuff?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Yeah.
> But that's a MMORPG. I'm talking a FPS.


I wish I knew how much time I spent on Diablo 2


----------



## Stuuut

Just played a bit against bots and i indeed need to read some guides







i have no clue what to buy took me actually 10 minutes to figure out how to buy something.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> So any advice on what character to start with?
> Anybody wanna teach me some stuff?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Just played a bit against bots and i indeed need to read some guides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no clue what to buy took me actually 10 minutes to figure out how to buy something.


Everything you need to learn is available at playdota.com. Most of the guides there were made for Dota 1 but because the games are pretty much identical the same exact things apply to Dota 2. All of the heroes, items, skills, and mechanics are the same in both games. Also Dota Cinema at YouTube has a lot of useful guides. Here are a couple of links to get you going.

http://www.playdota.com/learn
http://www.youtube.com/user/DotaCinema?ob=0&feature=results_main


----------



## evilferret

When did bots start warding and actually helping?

For Ursa players, do you go HoT or BKB? I was getting yelled at yesterday for going vlads/HoT. Wondering if I'm in the wrong.

My reasoning is HoT increases my damage output, BKB will only protect me for 20 secs from spells but enemies might still be able to outdamage me.

Been having fun pubing with my buddy. We been doing 3 min Rosh but we still have the problem of stomping or being stomped.

Sigh, I still play way too aggressive. Lost another game where we were up kills but somehow lost all our towers first.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> When did bots start warding and actually helping?
> For Ursa players, do you go HoT or BKB? I was getting yelled at yesterday for going vlads/HoT. Wondering if I'm in the wrong.
> My reasoning is HoT increases my damage output, BKB will only protect me for 20 secs from spells but enemies might still be able to outdamage me.
> Been having fun pubing with my buddy. We been doing 3 min Rosh but we still have the problem of stomping or being stomped.
> Sigh, I still play way too aggressive. Lost another game where we were up kills but somehow lost all our towers first.


Are you talking about heart? I've never heard it called HoT before haha. There is nothing wrong with going heart on ursa if you need the hp. A lot of people go vanguard, vlads, and blink though. Heart is totally fine later on in the game.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> When did bots start warding and actually helping?
> For Ursa players, do you go HoT or BKB? I was getting yelled at yesterday for going vlads/HoT. Wondering if I'm in the wrong.
> My reasoning is HoT increases my damage output, BKB will only protect me for 20 secs from spells but enemies might still be able to outdamage me.
> Been having fun pubing with my buddy. We been doing 3 min Rosh but we still have the problem of stomping or being stomped.
> Sigh, I still play way too aggressive. Lost another game where we were up kills but somehow lost all our towers first.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about heart? I've never heard it called HoT before haha. There is nothing wrong with going heart on ursa if you need the hp. A lot of people go vanguard, vlads, and blink though. Heart is totally fine later on in the game.
Click to expand...

Yars, I meant Heart. Dunno, remember calling it HoT back in Dota 1.

I try to go for earliest Rosh possible now. Nobody really defends it in pubs. I'm averaging 13 mins for solo Rosh, best was 11 mins.

Last 10 pubs, I've been buying courier/wards as Ursa.

Zulli you playing in the purge tourney? I want to watch the game if possible!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Yars, I meant Heart. Dunno, remember calling it HoT back in Dota 1.
> I try to go for earliest Rosh possible now. Nobody really defends it in pubs. I'm averaging 13 mins for solo Rosh, best was 11 mins.
> Last 10 pubs, I've been buying courier/wards as Ursa.
> Zulli you playing in the purge tourney? I want to watch the game if possible!


You shouldn't ward with Ursa if you can help it, other support players on your team should be the ones warding etc.

Probably not playing in the tourney, don't have a team to play with.


----------



## JoeWalsh

I have a friend who plays Ursa a fair amount - he goes Vlads/Vanguard (both), Blink, BKB. Never seen him go for heart *shrug*

Also, it was originally (and still is, actually) Heart of Tarrasque (HoT).

The bots started warding a few weeks ago. The main reason I find it helpful is for predictable LV1 ganks


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Are you talking about heart? I've never heard it called HoT before haha. There is nothing wrong with going heart on ursa if you need the hp. A lot of people go vanguard, vlads, and blink though. Heart is totally fine later on in the game.


What, you play DotA for 5 years and never heard of HoT before ? woah this is weird, cuz I thought people like to type as short as possible.

@Evilferret: I see people getting vanguard/vlad for early rosh, nobody rushes HoT anymore, mostly cuz it was nerfed very long ago, and it isn't cost efficient, but I don't see why wouldn't you wanna get it after you've got your core items (van/vlad/dagger/pb/bkb)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What, you play DotA for 5 years and never heard of HoT before ? woah this is weird, cuz I thought people like to type as short as possible.
> @Evilferret: I see people getting vanguard/vlad for early rosh, nobody rushes HoT anymore, mostly cuz it was nerfed very long ago, and it isn't cost efficient, but I don't see why wouldn't you wanna get it after you've got your core items (van/vlad/dagger/pb/bkb)


Everyone just calls it heart haha. There are tons of other acronyms in the game though.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Too bad I can't total up my time playing Warcraft III. It would probably be like 2 years total.


haha around about the same here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> When did bots start warding and actually helping?
> For Ursa players, do you go HoT or BKB? I was getting yelled at yesterday for going vlads/HoT. Wondering if I'm in the wrong.
> My reasoning is HoT increases my damage output, BKB will only protect me for 20 secs from spells but enemies might still be able to outdamage me.
> Been having fun pubing with my buddy. We been doing 3 min Rosh but we still have the problem of stomping or being stomped.
> Sigh, I still play way too aggressive. Lost another game where we were up kills but somehow lost all our towers first.


Depends on how the game is progressing, I would go BKB if there are a lot of disablers otherwise heart but I sometimes make lothars (shadow-blade) as well. Item builds are totally dependant on what the situation is in-game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What, you play DotA for 5 years and never heard of HoT before ? woah this is weird, cuz I thought people like to type as short as possible.
> @Evilferret: I see people getting vanguard/vlad for early rosh, nobody rushes HoT anymore, mostly cuz it was nerfed very long ago, and it isn't cost efficient, but I don't see why wouldn't you wanna get it after you've got your core items (van/vlad/dagger/pb/bkb)


I've heard HoT but majority uses 'heart'









p.s Pandaren has been added to the beta client, anyone tried him out yet?


----------



## TheOddOne

Panda is out, he's fine, it's been a long time since I played him though, but with scepter level 3 ultimate should give you 3 bears with 3k hp each, imba stuff,


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> When did bots start warding and actually helping?
> For Ursa players, do you go HoT or BKB? I was getting yelled at yesterday for going vlads/HoT. Wondering if I'm in the wrong.
> My reasoning is HoT increases my damage output, BKB will only protect me for 20 secs from spells but enemies might still be able to outdamage me.
> Been having fun pubing with my buddy. We been doing 3 min Rosh but we still have the problem of stomping or being stomped.
> Sigh, I still play way too aggressive. Lost another game where we were up kills but somehow lost all our towers first.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about heart? I've never heard it called HoT before haha. There is nothing wrong with going heart on ursa if you need the hp. A lot of people go vanguard, vlads, and blink though. Heart is totally fine later on in the game.
Click to expand...

its cool to have for ursa a vang, vlad, hot bkb and lothar







with lothar you can make so much fun kills







if in enemy team is rylay or something eith low hp then you are well feeded


----------



## Lokster1

Looks like Dota 2 will have an in game store similar to tf2, I hope it will all be cosmetic and not anything to do with making heroes stronger....

http://www.cyborgmatt.com/2012/02/dota-2-store-update/


----------



## Stuuut

I keep getting disconnected at around 30 minutes.... any idea why that is?


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Looks like Dota 2 will have an in game store similar to tf2, I hope it will all be cosmetic and not anything to do with making heroes stronger....
> http://www.cyborgmatt.com/2012/02/dota-2-store-update/


Yeah... I hope its all cosmetic as well otherwise that would be quite fail and would give an unfair advantage to the guy having those power upgrades.


----------



## Krud

This latest patch is pretty buggy, unclickable when dead, random red and green rings on ground, brewmaster bugs too


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> This latest patch is pretty buggy, unclickable when dead, random red and green rings on ground, brewmaster bugs too


And I thought I was the only one having those bugs haha. It was realllly annoying me last night that I couldn't click on anything when I was dead. I also remember seeing a random green ring on the ground, I think it was in the location where I had died.


----------



## Vhox

Not sure why everyone is so freaked out about F2P store dota, especially a Valve game. There won't be power. It's going to be random things like skins for characters, skins for couriers, etc. Considering there's a big e-sport following there will be nothing that would hurt such. So stop worrying, chill out and enjoy


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Not sure why everyone is so freaked out about F2P store dota, especially a Valve game. There won't be power. It's going to be random things like skins for characters, skins for couriers, etc. Considering there's a big e-sport following there will be nothing that would hurt such. So stop worrying, chill out and enjoy


thats true^ and pwn some noobs


----------



## TheOddOne

QoP game, score was like maths equation


----------



## mr one

warm up before 5v5 game


----------



## StrikerX

The thread has been bumped down to 2nd page, we all have been busy with the IB launch









Btw DotA 2 is peaking at 53k players on steam now, that is fantastic.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> The thread has been bumped down to 2nd page, we all have been busy with the IB launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw DotA 2 is peaking at 53k players on steam now, that is fantastic.


I've been busy with Diablo III to be honest.







And yeah its pretty awesome that Dota is one of the most popular games on Steam already and its only in beta.


----------



## mylilpony

i think i prefer random draft now over ap. if you don't have a team of 5 you don't trust and the other team can pick great heroes/have some sort of teamwork, it's no fun playing. random draft a little more controlled.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i think i prefer random draft now over ap. if you don't have a team of 5 you don't trust and the other team can pick great heroes/have some sort of teamwork, it's no fun playing. random draft a little more controlled.


I agree, I keep getting on teams where supports heroes want to be carries and carries don't know how to last hit.....and don't try to tell them that they should be playing the role their hero is because they always know best =P Plus I always seem to get to play against a Lycan and since I'm playing with randoms we basically have no chance to shut him down.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I agree, I keep getting on teams where supports heroes want to be carries and carries don't know how to last hit.....and don't try to tell them that they should be playing the role their hero is because they always know best =P Plus I always seem to get to play against a Lycan and since I'm playing with randoms we basically have no chance to shut him down.


easy thing to kill dat bastard, just buy chuck norris little helper and you done!







after dota 2 some practising gone for a couple of days to play dota 1, and i was suprised, i made sore nice kills







better played than before


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I agree, I keep getting on teams where supports heroes want to be carries and carries don't know how to last hit.....and don't try to tell them that they should be playing the role their hero is because they always know best =P Plus I always seem to get to play against a Lycan and since I'm playing with randoms we basically have no chance to shut him down.


funny same thing happened to me.

captains mode is bad too if you don't have a captain that is familiar with the format. and it's randomly selected. they need to tinker with that to make it more feasible for pubs.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> funny same thing happened to me.
> captains mode is bad too if you don't have a captain that is familiar with the format. and it's randomly selected. they need to tinker with that to make it more feasible for pubs.


I played a CM game last week in a party of four. The fifth was an unknown, got to be captain, and wouldn't consult with us on picks/bans


----------



## NguyenAdam

Just went on a 10 losing streak from playing with noobs.. I think I'ma just quit dota.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Just went on a 10 losing streak from playing with noobs.. I think I'ma just quit dota.


10 games losing streak ... match making is broken.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I played a CM game last week in a party of four. The fifth was an unknown, got to be captain, and wouldn't consult with us on picks/bans


Yeah i had a captain that banned huskar and viper, picked BH and ddint ban slardar. somehow we won though (and their team was better, we just had better teamfights)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Just went on a 10 losing streak from playing with noobs.. I think I'ma just quit dota.


hah do you ever go to OCN channel in dota2? there are almost always ppl on at night, anywhere between 3-12.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Yeah i had a captain that banned huskar and viper, picked BH and ddint ban slardar. somehow we won though (and their team was better, we just had better teamfights)
> hah do you ever go to OCN channel in dota2? there are almost always ppl on at night, anywhere between 3-12.


I like when people post the are gonna quit such and such game for such and such reason. Like we as a group are gonna beg you to stay. If you were looking for it here it goes

NOOOOOOOO Dont GO! You are a valued member of a game community which should be taken so seriously it has control over you life. /end of begging.


----------



## Zulli85

The new patch has been added to the test client and the new HUD is enabled! Check out this pic and video. It looks pretty awesome actually. Seems like a much nicer and cleaner layout. Additional patch notes below.















http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=32256&p=187466


----------



## TheOddOne

I heard Phantom Lancer is going to be added to the test client soon, any sauce ?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I heard Phantom Lancer is going to be added to the test client soon, any sauce ?


I heard that too and as a matter of fact here are some pics of him. Follow the link for in depth details.

http://www.cyborgmatt.com/2012/04/dota-2-25th-april/


----------



## JoeWalsh

Shameless bump - we slipped to the third page.


----------



## Zulli85

Forgot to post the blog post from the other day. This thread could use some activity anyhow. How is everybody doing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota Team*
> Our force comes.
> April 27, 2012 - Dota Team
> Don't worry, your eyes are not playing tricks on you! That is indeed a brand new HUD you're seeing. Today's update includes the first of many upcoming revisions to our UI, starting with the in-game HUD.
> 
> When looking at feedback that we've gotten related to our interface, the first concerns we decided to address were:
> 
> Inefficient use of space across all resolutions
> Having to jump through hoops to interact with the courier and glyph
> A lack of aesthetic coherency with the rest of the game visuals
> To more efficiently use space in wider resolutions, we've made adjustments to the layout of the stats section. This also allowed us to include Move Speed as one of the stats readily available to players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Courier UI now exposes the state of the little guy, and allows item delivery with just a single click. Glyph state is also clearly exposed and easier to reach when you most need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally we've also updated the look of our item icons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, we would love to hear what you think of the changes, so feel free to leave feedback over in our UI forums.
> 
> Also released today is the Dota 2 replay parsing tool. This tool allows technically minded community members to extract data straight out of game replays. You can check out the technical documentation here. We can't wait to see what kind of awesome data visualizations people come up with.
> 
> Meanwhile the community's as busy as always, peep this:
> 
> The Star Series is happening right now! Check out Purge's stream for all the action, or if you're just interested in seeing where he sleeps.
> And look at this thing!
> Changelog? Yep, we got that changelog.


----------



## For_the_moves

i like the courier status feature, so I can see the idiot that sends it back to base when it is just about to deliver my items.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> i like the courier status feature, so I can see the idiot that sends it back to base when it is just about to deliver my items.


That and you can find out who got it killed if you look at the hero icon before it dies haha.


----------



## StrikerX

Yup as expected the new hero will be phantom lancer.

Phantom Lancer has been added to the test client and will be ported to the beta client tomorrow.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Yup as expected the new hero will be phantom lancer.
> Phantom Lancer has been added to the test client and will be ported to the beta client tomorrow.


when the mortred comes?







im waiting for mooooore and mooore heroes because all my picking posibilities is shrinking


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> when the mortred comes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im waiting for mooooore and mooore heroes because all my picking posibilities is shrinking


She will tell you when she comes, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dota Team*
> From one: an army
> May 4, 2012 - Dota Team
> Team Phantom Lancer is back and they don't like the way you're looking at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go in alone, here - take these:
> 
> The Prodota2 League and Gigabyte's Dota Masters league started last week.
> We don't usually drink rum, but when we do, we enjoy the Brewmaster approved smooth flavors of Admiral Kunkka's Tidebringer Rum.
> The Starladder finals VODs are up.
> You can find the latest changelog is here, no wait: here, nope: here!


blog.dota2.com


----------



## evilferret

Wish I had more time to play games.

The new test build does not seem happy with my comp. I get random flickering. Quite annoying.

Phantom Lancer is a beast. Can't wait till it gets to the normal server and I learn a few item builds.

Too many games and not enough time.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> She will tell you when she comes, if you know what i mean.


wait whaaaat?


----------



## Dezixn

Any happen to have an extra beta key and want someone to play with? I've been playing dota on and off since it came out and have been dying to get into the beta. So tired of putting up with DotaCash's crap and WC3.
Or does anyone know where I can get a key? I've already done the survey.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dezixn*
> 
> Any happen to have an extra beta key and want someone to play with? I've been playing dota on and off since it came out and have been dying to get into the beta. So tired of putting up with DotaCash's crap and WC3.
> Or does anyone know where I can get a key? I've already done the survey.


How long ago did you sign up for the survey? Every one of my buddies got into the beta via survey, average time was about a month.

Think a few forums still give out keys.

Sorry wish I could help but I already gave out all my extra keys.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> How long ago did you sign up for the survey? Every one of my buddies got into the beta via survey, average time was about a month.
> Think a few forums still give out keys.
> Sorry wish I could help but I already gave out all my extra keys.


I did mine over a month ago. One of my friends got invited before the survey, another did the survey and got invited 5 days later. Jealousy lol.


----------



## StrikerX

Try playdota.com forums, I got mine from there.


----------



## TheOddOne

33-7 Sniper, not bad to end the night


----------



## mylilpony

These cd-keys haven't been taken yet,

N5NYN-7JG44-GMMXX |
42MNV-GB9HJ-8GH8R |
VPRZ6-EEJWN-39THW


----------



## adizz

Anybody have problems reconnecting?
I can never reconnect and now it says i've abandoned 3. Apparently I'm now in the low-priority matchmaking pool for the next 24 hrs. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> Anybody have problems reconnecting?
> I can never reconnect and now it says i've abandoned 3. Apparently I'm now in the low-priority matchmaking pool for the next 24 hrs. Is there a fix for this?


do not leave







ummm problms i got past few days is only with matchmaking and some connection to game after loading screen problems


----------



## evilferret

Sigh, been getting flickering chat since the last update.

Anybody else get this and find a work around?


----------



## JoeWalsh

If you mean inability to type (happening for me and friends since the last one), then switching to the settings menu or another menu page then back to the game has fixed it most of the time for me.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> If you mean inability to type (happening for me and friends since the last one), then switching to the settings menu or another menu page then back to the game has fixed it most of the time for me.


oh good advice gonna check it


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> If you mean inability to type (happening for me and friends since the last one), then switching to the settings menu or another menu page then back to the game has fixed it most of the time for me.


Nope, sometimes while chatting or reading chat, the chat flickers.

Starting to hurt my eyes, had to disable SLI to get rid of it. Was hoping somebody found the right settings to make it go away, spent way too much time yesterday trying to make the flicker go away.


----------



## mr one

hey guys maybe someone has a key?im missing one person in my colledge team and we trying to get him a key







if someone has ill be very thankful


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

I want to be a DOTA BETA participant is any actual posibility that I could JOIN guys?


----------



## StrikerX

Damn!  Valve aren't introducing new content fast enough... They should have completed the DotA 1 hero roster by now.

And this week's update doesn't bring any new hero, just some tweaks/fixes here and there.


----------



## OCcomet

I need a key.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> I need a key.


Sign up for the beta then.


----------



## TheOddOne

I hate this game.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Being a member and OC guy should have some friendship in the forum, to receive an invite(key) from someone







.

I will be very thankful


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I hate this game.


why?


----------



## evilferret

People need to stop asking for keys.

Just sign up for beta.

Sigh, OCN chatroom getting smaller. What happened to all the people there? They got scared off by the game?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> People need to stop asking for keys.
> Just sign up for beta.
> Sigh, OCN chatroom getting smaller. What happened to all the people there? They got scared off by the game?


im asking because they dont get them from steam or playdota and its maybe a month when they waiting








yeah its kinda shrinking as i see


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> im asking because they dont get them from steam or playdota and its maybe a month when they waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its kinda shrinking as i see


You were on the thread before.

After you asked, we got randoms asking.

I thought keys region locked?

Maybe I'm just peeved the person on OCN I gave my beta key to never shows up.

Sigh, I still remember my first and only OCN in house game. Afterwards half left and I never saw them again. Have yet to see enough people to try that again.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You were on the thread before.
> After you asked, we got randoms asking.
> I thought keys region locked?
> Maybe I'm just peeved the person on OCN I gave my beta key to never shows up.
> Sigh, I still remember my first and only OCN in house game. Afterwards half left and I never saw them again. Have yet to see enough people to try that again.


nope they not region locked







i see when logon to dota maybe 3 or 2 people online all the time, and i wanna try this ocn members match too... But now we growing some skills with my buddies from colledge and had past few games so terrible, 2 guys in our team was feeding other team and we lost, matchmaking broken or what idk but something wrong because sometimes oposite team was a really skilled players


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> People need to stop asking for keys.
> Just sign up for beta.
> Sigh, OCN chatroom getting smaller. What happened to all the people there? They got scared off by the game?


I agree. It really isn't hard to get a beta key at this point. Just sign up at the playdota.com forums and be done with it.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I agree. It really isn't hard to get a beta key at this point. Just sign up at the playdota.com forums and be done with it.


Do you mean to use this thread of the forum? it said that they will be proceding like this:

All accounts created before 04/05/2012 are now eligible for the draw

I just registred so I wont be allowed to received anything cuz I'm out of that.

Also suscribed since the beggining to STEAM beta dota 2 bla bla bla... and nothing...

*Thats why I'm calling for a caritative mind who would like to help someone on the forum that wants to play DOTA 2







*


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Do you mean to use this thread of the forum? it said that they will be proceding like this:
> All accounts created before 04/05/2012 are now eligible for the draw
> I just registred so I wont be allowed to received anything cuz I'm out of that.
> Also suscribed since the beggining to STEAM beta dota 2 bla bla bla... and nothing...
> *Thats why I'm calling for a caritative mind who would like to help someone on the forum that wants to play DOTA 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They change that date all the time. It used to be accounts created before 2011 are eligible, and then accounts created before November, and then December, etc etc. That has got to be like the 8th time they have changed it. In other words check it once in a while, I'm sure they will change it again and then it won't be long before you get a key.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> They change that date all the time. It used to be accounts created before 2011 are eligible, and then accounts created before November, and then December, etc etc. That has got to be like the 8th time they have changed it. In other words check it once in a while, I'm sure they will change it again and then it won't be long before you get a key.


Zuli me and couple of friends wanna pl;ay with you because you can tell to us what we (old time noobs) doing wrong, and maybe help us to cut down 3 or 4th game with no luck in winning row


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> why?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I hate this game.


Being up by 20 kills, having a bloodseeker that had regular boots 40 minutes in and went for a heart and blade mail....refused to cooperate, would try and roshan while the other team was nearby, die in their jungle repeatedly while farming, and lost the game for us in a really long 70+ minute game because they had a spectre that was able to farm his way into the game even though the spectre was awful, but was not as stupid.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Being up by 20 kills, having a bloodseeker that had regular boots 40 minutes in and went for a heart and blade mail....refused to cooperate, would try and roshan while the other team was nearby, die in their jungle repeatedly while farming, and lost the game for us in a really long 70+ minute game because they had a spectre that was able to farm his way into the game even though the spectre was awful, but was not as stupid.


tharts a sad story man







but yeah i also had a terrible games, someone of them was lost in about 20 min







but i cant just leave, after all thoose falls i train harder to kick some real good players ..... and thants all


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> They change that date all the time. It used to be accounts created before 2011 are eligible, and then accounts created before November, and then December, etc etc. That has got to be like the 8th time they have changed it. In other words check it once in a while, I'm sure they will change it again and then it won't be long before you get a key.


Ok, Thx I will be trying to get into it now let see if I have any luck, I hope not to have same crit chance of a creep.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Being up by 20 kills, having a bloodseeker that had regular boots 40 minutes in and went for a heart and blade mail....refused to cooperate, would try and roshan while the other team was nearby, die in their jungle repeatedly while farming, and lost the game for us in a really long 70+ minute game because they had a spectre that was able to farm his way into the game even though the spectre was awful, but was not as stupid.


Team score in reality means very little. There are plenty of games where the winning team lost in team score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Ok, Thx I will be trying to get into it now let see if I have any luck, I hope not to have same crit chance of a creep.


You're welcome.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Team score in reality means very little. There are plenty of games where the winning team lost in team score.
> You're welcome.


I know - but we were ahead. by a lot. it was a pretty depressing/frustrating loss, where if bs cooperated in the slightest we would've won


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I know - but we were ahead. by a lot. it was a pretty depressing/frustrating loss, where if bs cooperated in the slightest we would've won


Don't worry, I've been in a few games where at the end we had more kills but we still lost. Usually from a guy who wants to KS and won't defend base.

I'm changing my tactics a bit. Emphasizing on gold per min.

Finding as long as you're farmed you can make up for at least 1 really bad player.

Still I wish I was better. My 1:1 streak is still going on. To stomp or be stomped.

Edit: How many Dota 2 players going to be spending time on D3 next week?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Edit: How many Dota 2 players going to be spending time on D3 next week?


I plan on spending a LOT of time on DIII but I'll eventually need a break, Dota will fill that need nicely.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I plan on spending a LOT of time on DIII but I'll eventually need a break, Dota will fill that need nicely.


Heh, cya in D3 than.

Hopefully the OCN D3 group will be active.


----------



## StrikerX

*Dota 2 is bigger than Counter-Strike: Source and Skyrim and it's not even out yet*







Quote:


> Dota 2 is doing rather too well for a game that hasn't been released. According to Steam stats, it's the second most played game on Steam right now, ahead of Counter-Strike: Source, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, Skyrim and lots of other games that have actually been released. Dota 2 is currently in an ever-expanding beta that's been running since late last year.


Source

hmmm


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> *Dota 2 is bigger than Counter-Strike: Source and Skyrim and it's not even out yet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Dota 2 is doing rather too well for a game that hasn't been released. According to Steam stats, it's the second most played game on Steam right now, ahead of Counter-Strike: Source, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, Skyrim and lots of other games that have actually been released. Dota 2 is currently in an ever-expanding beta that's been running since late last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> hmmm
Click to expand...

three times hooray for dota 2, and booooo for thoose noobs who was around all theese games...


----------



## Zulli85

Dota is one of those games that a lot of people are completely unaware of but has a huge following worldwide. I know that CS:S is huge but I'm not surprised that Dota 2 is more popular than it.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dota is one of those games that a lot of people are completely unaware of but has a huge following worldwide. I know that CS:S is huge but I'm not surprised that Dota 2 is more popular than it.


its a real deal now that dota 2 has a bigger user numbers, hey btw this is true that word DOTA ir under blizzard license?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> its a real deal now that dota 2 has a bigger user numbers, hey btw this is true that word DOTA ir under blizzard license?


No, it is Valve's now. Blizzard can use the Dota trademark noncommerically, in other words Blizzard and their fans can use the term but Blizzard cannot make a game using Dota in the name. This is why they changed the name of Blizzard Dota to Blizzard All-Stars. (Balls, lol).

Valve now has the rights to use Dota commercially which means they do not have to change the name of Dota 2. The long of the short of it is Valve essentially won the case and no longer have to worry about the Dota trademark and can use it however they like. Blizzard lost out and cannot use the Dota trademark in a game or other commercial means.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> No, it is Valve's now. Blizzard can use the Dota trademark noncommerically, in other words Blizzard and their fans can use the term but Blizzard cannot make a game using Dota in the name. This is why they changed the name of Blizzard Dota to Blizzard All-Stars. (Balls, lol).
> Valve now has the rights to use Dota commercially which means they do not have to change the name of Dota 2. The long of the short of it is Valve essentially won the case and no longer have to worry about the Dota trademark and can use it however they like. Blizzard lost out and cannot use the Dota trademark in a game or other commercial means.


oh now i understand that all, because i had read one article about this kind of thing that blizzard in some kind of ways have dota under their license








thanks zuli for info


----------



## mylilpony

http://totalgamingnetwork.com/showthread.php?382296-Valve-and-Blizzard-Kiss-and-Make-up-Over-DOTA-Trademark&s=23288b0e2146bab86a9720629766f955
Quote:


> The two giants of the gaming world, Valve and Blizzard, have come to an agreement regarding the "DOTA" trademark. The short of it is that Valve can continue to use the name "DOTA" commercially, including Dota 2.
> 
> Blizzard, on the other hand, can use the term in a non-commercial way so that their own community can just use the phrase freely. Sort of like how "Kleenex" applies to all tissues? Yeah, sort of like that.
> 
> "Both Blizzard and Valve recognize that, at the end of the day, players just want to be able to play the games they're looking forward to, so we're happy to come to an agreement that helps both of us stay focused on that," said Rob Pardo, executive vice president of game design at Blizzard Entertainment. "As part of this agreement, we're going to be changing the name of Blizzard DOTA to Blizzard All-Stars, which ultimately better reflects the design of our game. We look forward to going into more detail on that at a later date."
> 
> "We're pleased that we could come to an agreement with Blizzard without drawing things out in a way that would benefit no one," said Gabe Newell, president and co-founder of Valve. "We both want to focus on the things our fans care about, creating and shipping great games for our communities."


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> oh now i understand that all, because i had read one article about this kind of thing that blizzard in some kind of ways have dota under their license
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks zuli for info


You're welcome.


----------



## For_the_moves

SO, how does Valve plan to to recoup the cost of development? It's amazing that the game has been in beta for such a long time and they haven't made a single cent from it (have they)? They can't love the fans that much, or do they?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> SO, how does Valve plan to to recoup the cost of development? It's amazing that the game has been in beta for such a long time and they haven't made a single cent from it (have they)? They can't love the fans that much, or do they?


http://www.theverge.com/gaming/2012/4/20/2961883/dota-2-will-be-free-to-play-with-a-twist

Edit -

I think they also get money from sponsors when they put on tournaments but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> No, it is Valve's now. Blizzard can use the Dota trademark noncommerically, in other words Blizzard and their fans can use the term but Blizzard cannot make a game using Dota in the name. This is why they changed the name of Blizzard Dota to *Blizzard All-Stars. (Balls, lol)*..


Balls, hahah good one.


----------



## TheOddOne

Valve is really rich, Gabe Newell's net worth is 1 Bil, so yeah go figure.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Valve is really rich, Gabe Newell's net worth is 1 Bil, so yeah go figure.


but if he smart i think he wouldnt donate so much money from his pocket to make game and stuff, as for lan parties there is allways a sponsors







you get paid if you show their name


----------



## For_the_moves

Seriously Valve, why would you make heroes that can get aegis at lvl10?!

Just took part in the worst game I've even seen. Mid simply got owned while top with Drow and EarthShaker fed Ursa. Good grief!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Seriously Valve, why would you make heroes that can get aegis at lvl10?!
> Just took part in the worst game I've even seen. Mid simply got owned while top with Drow and EarthShaker fed Ursa. Good grief!


like i said there is too much noobs that think that they can win if they took some bada...s heroes, but no brains no kills







then its just a feeding ( isnt drow a easy kill?) and yeah you can take a rosh at lvl2 or sumthin, there is a combo of heroes that can do this one task


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Seriously Valve, why would you make heroes that can get aegis at lvl10?!
> Just took part in the worst game I've even seen. Mid simply got owned while top with Drow and EarthShaker fed Ursa. Good grief!


Solution: wards


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> like i said there is too much noobs that think that they can win if they took some bada...s heroes, but no brains no kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then its just a feeding ( isnt drow a easy kill?) and yeah you can take a rosh at lvl2 or sumthin, there is a combo of heroes that can do this one task


You can take roshan even before the game starts









It just needs a good hero combo + specific items.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Yeah - it'd take a tired team to not notice a pick of SK/Lich/Sylla + Ursa, who can take him down LV1 with a few salves to alternate tanking. A clever Ursa can take it solo.

Early Rosh heroes aren't inherently imba, they just have a certain type of potential to spiral that's amplified in pubs (lack of coord).


----------



## mr one

at dota 1 i remember that we had done this thing, but not tested at dota 2


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Solution: wards


What if that Ursa buys smoke ? outplay


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What if that Ursa buys smoke ? outplay


Have somebody on your team just walk by once in awhile?

I love Ursa against a non-coordinated team. Against a team that actually uses teamwork, not so much.

And to smoke, sentry ward in front of Rosh?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Seriously Valve, why would you make heroes that can get aegis at lvl10?!
> Just took part in the worst game I've even seen. Mid simply got owned while top with Drow and EarthShaker fed Ursa. Good grief!


...? You can kill Rosh and get an Aegis at level 1 if you have the right heroes. Ursa can also solo it around level 8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What if that Ursa buys smoke ? outplay


Get back around your tower if you see that a couple of heroes are missing and that you may potentially get ganked.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Have somebody on your team just walk by once in awhile?
> I love Ursa against a non-coordinated team. Against a team that actually uses teamwork, not so much.
> And to smoke, sentry ward in front of Rosh?


I don't think non-coordinated team would buy wards lol


----------



## end0rphine

The trick with ursa is you can usually hear him roar when he activates 'w'


----------



## StrikerX

Listening to the sounds is a pretty important thing and helps me a lot when I am trying to find an enemy hero whose doing neutrals.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> ...? You can kill Rosh and get an Aegis at level 1 if you have the right heroes. Ursa can also solo it around level 8.
> Get back around your tower if you see that a couple of heroes are missing and that you may potentially get ganked.


even he can kill rosh at lvl 6


----------



## For_the_moves

I'm not talking about a team coordinating and killing Rosh early, I'm simply talking about Ursa soloing him at lvl 10. I view aegis as a strategy reserved for those times during late game when you really need your most important hero alive. Ursa being able to kill Rosh so easily takes away from the significance of feat thus making it common and silly imo.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I'm not talking about a team coordinating and killing Rosh early, I'm simply talking about Ursa soloing him at lvl 10. I view aegis as a strategy reserved for those times during late game when you really need your most important hero alive. Ursa being able to kill Rosh so easily takes away from the significance of feat thus making it common and silly imo.


hardest thing is that when you play with random people strategu and teamwork is worth 0, rare thing is get really good teammates, yeah aegis is a really good thing at late game







i think today im gonna play couple of games


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I'm not talking about a team coordinating and killing Rosh early, I'm simply talking about Ursa soloing him at lvl 10. I view aegis as a strategy reserved for those times during late game when you really need your most important hero alive. Ursa being able to kill Rosh so easily takes away from the significance of feat thus making it common and silly imo.


Not sure why you think of it like that, this is how it has been for years and years.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I'm not talking about a team coordinating and killing Rosh early, I'm simply talking about Ursa soloing him at lvl 10. I view aegis as a strategy reserved for those times during late game when you really need your most important hero alive. Ursa being able to kill Rosh so easily takes away from the significance of feat thus making it common and silly imo.


Troll can do the same as well


----------



## StrikerX

This year's 'The International' should be interesting since the hero roster has doubled since last year.


----------



## mr one

ohhhh guys lets go better play dota, 5 ocn members vs 5 random


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> This year's 'The International' should be interesting since the hero roster has doubled since last year.


It doesn't matter much, since the pros only play ~30 heroes


----------



## mr one

how i hate past two games, allways there is a noob that feeds, but feeds just running to the enemy , efective strategy best defense is attacking


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> It doesn't matter much, since the pros only play ~30 heroes


I am pretty sure they'll experiment around


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not sure why you think of it like that, this is how it has been for years and years.


Maybe it's a HON thing. No hero could solo Kong (Rosh) that early alone.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Maybe it's a HON thing. No hero could solo Kong (Rosh) that early alone.


What ? Ophelia + War Beast can take Kongor at level 7ish


----------



## mr one

guys this is not a hon thread


----------



## StrikerX

'Ophelia + War Beast' What the whaaatttt?


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> guys this is not a hon thread


You're right. I said what I wanted, lets move on.

Anyone know the next hero coming out?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> You're right. I said what I wanted, lets move on.
> Anyone know the next hero coming out?


say it!!!!!


----------



## StrikerX

Ogre Magi?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> You're right. I said what I wanted, lets move on.
> Anyone know the next hero coming out?


I have a feeling it's Techies


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I have a feeling it's Techies


if techie its gonna be fun, cool hero








There is something about new update published?


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Ogre Magi?


Yes plz.


----------



## Zulli85

I could have sworn Treant was coming out weeks ago haha.


----------



## StrikerX

I really don't like Treant







boring hero! farm farm farm


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> I really don't like Treant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boring hero! farm farm farm


Not really. Gank every time that ulti is up which is like 115 seconds cd at level 1. You can go either carry or support build with him, he is more versatile than you might think.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not really. Gank every time that ulti is up which is like 115 seconds cd at level 1. You can go either carry or support build with him, he is more versatile than you might think.


I am more of a Naix/Skeleton King kinda guy


----------



## Zackcy

Man, Faceless Void is fun.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I could have sworn Treant was coming out weeks ago haha.


Ahahaha damn! Treant has been added to the test client, it should be available on the beta client tomorrow.


----------



## dezahp

Damn it's been a while since I've last been on OCN lol. Since I'm refusing to get Diablo 3 and everyone I know is playing it, I'm looking for some people to play Dota 2 with if anyone is interested. I have a vent too that we could use so pm me if you're down!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Ahahaha damn! Treant has been added to the test client, it should be available on the beta client tomorrow.


Hahah I knew it!


----------



## TheOddOne

I'm enjoying playing Lesharc, he's so fun with SK/Sven, 1 burst and you're long gone.


----------



## Zackcy

Problem I have with melee carriers:

Getting farm. Usually I get Battle fury ASAP. How much regen do I need before I can comfortably jungle?

Playing as Void, I usually rush Mom, and the lifesteal usually is enough for the smaller camps.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'm enjoying playing Lesharc, he's so fun with SK/Sven, 1 burst and you're long gone.


oh i had recently so freaking bad game, in enemy team was lesharc, and it was freaking killer with SF (btw sf was overfeeded in maybe 8 mins of game allready because my one friend were at mid with sniper and sniper for SF is easy snack







)


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Problem I have with melee carriers:
> Getting farm. Usually I get Battle fury ASAP. How much regen do I need before I can comfortably jungle?
> Playing as Void, I usually rush Mom, and the lifesteal usually is enough for the smaller camps.


Farm can be difficult without a cooperative babysitter. Are you usually taking QB and shield -> PMS/Vang early?
For melee carries, lifesteal or illusions/summons (PL/Brood although they usually only jungle a bit midgame to help farm) make it possible to jungle rather than straight regen.
Also, make sure that bfury is the right decision before you get it. It speeds up jungling, but wouldn't it help your team a lot more to have an early bfly on you if you need to come out of the jungle before lategame?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Problem I have with melee carriers:
> Getting farm. Usually I get Battle fury ASAP. How much regen do I need before I can comfortably jungle?
> Playing as Void, I usually rush Mom, and the lifesteal usually is enough for the smaller camps.


by the time you have mom you are usually leveled enough for ancient camps too. you will lose hp but you can gain it back in smaller camps. provided you can escape quickly if there is a gank incoming

What's lame is when someone leaves in first few minutes but the other team tries so you still have to play and if you win stats aren't affected but if you lose you get a loss.


----------



## For_the_moves

Update is out.

I hate playing with a team that doesn't know when to stop killing and start pushing. It feels like playing with a team who thinks they're playing deathmatch dota.


----------



## StrikerX




----------



## j8ninja

I'm sorry for asking, but does anyone know where I can get a dota 2 key still? I really want to play the game but I haven't had the chance to look until now. thanks =]


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja*
> 
> I'm sorry for asking, but does anyone know where I can get a dota 2 key still? I really want to play the game but I haven't had the chance to look until now. thanks =]


Try your luck at playdota.com forums, they are giving away 180 keys daily (sometimes even 1800).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cant get enough of Dota 2. Best game evar.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja*
> 
> I'm sorry for asking, but does anyone know where I can get a dota 2 key still? I really want to play the game but I haven't had the chance to look until now. thanks =]


Playdota.com has been giving away 180 keys per day everyday for months now so it shouldn't be difficult to get your own. The thread will say something along the lines of "we are now giving keys to accounts created before X date" but make an account anyway. They push the date forward pretty frequently, you will get your key sooner or later. Here is a link for you.

http://www.playdota.com/forums/showthread.php?t=549077


----------



## Zackcy

Storm spirit is sooooooo much fun. He should be illegal.

Once you get enough charges on your bloodstone, you don't even have to look at your mana bar.

"Let the fun begin"


----------



## j8ninja

thanks you guys =D! I'll definitely try that link, can't wait to play dota 2 with all of you


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Cant get enough of Dota 2. Best game evar.


WC3 best gaem eva









Sigh, I wish I sucked less. Got my CSGO beta invite. Might play that for a while.

EDIT: Played it for 30 seconds.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> WC3 best gaem eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I wish I sucked less. Got my CSGO beta invite. Might play that for a while.
> EDIT: Played it for 30 seconds.


It's been pretty buggy since the new patch , whch promised 15v15 play but effed upthe menu cursor and lots of crashes. Other than that, really enjoyable and challenging (the skill level of players is very high).


----------



## mr one

after few games im really pissed off, how many you get in team noobs when paying with no friends, i think new hero can be added special for noobs, something like feedernator 3000, easy to use and easy to be killed with some extra features and lots of fun


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> after few games im really pissed off, how many you get in team noobs when paying with no friends, i think new hero can be added special for noobs, something like feedernator 3000, easy to use and easy to be killed with some extra features and lots of fun


Happens to me all the time. I've been trying to learn Pugna but I always run into players who have no clue about what they're doing. Suffice to say, the games are always one sided and I hardly get the practice I want.


----------



## StrikerX

Ok guys I am free for the next 2-weeks. Anyone who wanna play with me, add me up. Steam ID: Strikerxu
I play only on EU servers as they give me the least ping <200ms









and damn my old PC is $H!T, sold my main rig so yeah.. Should have Ivy in 2 weeks


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Ok guys I am free for the next 2-weeks. Anyone who wanna play with me, add me up. Steam ID: Strikerxu
> I play only on EU servers as they give me the least ping <200ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and damn my old PC is $H!T, sold my main rig so yeah.. Should have Ivy in 2 weeks


but in EU its takes too long to find a game


----------



## StrikerX

That it does but I'll have too much delay in other region servers.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> That it does but I'll have too much delay in other region servers.


maybe later im gonna play couple of games and if you are in ocn chat then ill inv you


----------



## StrikerX

^
Yeah I am in the OCN main channel

Have been playing the last couple of games with Sand King as total support, highest kill assists in all games


----------



## StrikerX

Ogre Magi has been added as well as a couple of other changes:

New Dashboard
New Hero Picker



Haven't seen the new dashboard/hero picker yet so can't say if its a good addition or a lame one...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

After 90 games i just had my best game ever. My team did not really have the best late game heros but we played really mart late game. We won with 6 more death. It was very close almost entire game. If every game was as intense and fun and going both way i am going to melt.


----------



## StrikerX

^
To tell you the truth except for one game in the last 10 that I played the people playing were better than the average players that I used to play with a few months back.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> ^
> To tell you the truth except for one game in the last 10 that I played the people playing were better than the average players that I used to play with a few months back.


I have a feeling When DOTA 2 is out it will be full of nubs. I am going to milk the BETA.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have a feeling When DOTA 2 is out it will be full of nubs. I am going to milk the BETA.


That it will be because I am pretty sure they'll reset everyone's stats (wins/losses) so automatically match making will go ****.


----------



## adizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Ogre Magi has been added as well as a couple of other changes:
> New Dashboard
> New Hero Picker
> Haven't seen the new dashboard/hero picker yet so can't say if its a good addition or a lame one...


I don't have an update at all. Is that update out already or is it coming tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have a feeling When DOTA 2 is out it will be full of nubs. I am going to milk the BETA.


It already is full of them, they've been giving out alot of keys off late I guess.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> I don't have an update at all. Is that update out already or is it coming tomorrow.
> It already is full of them, they've been giving out alot of keys off late I guess.


Oh sorry for not mentioning the test client in my previous post. Yeah its coming tomorrow on the beta client, for now its on the test client.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> I don't have an update at all. Is that update out already or is it coming tomorrow.
> It already is full of them, they've been giving out alot of keys off late I guess.


actualy when the game started you can see who is noob, because they buy stuff sooooo long, they pick heroes like huskar, sf, that freakin buggy wolf ( icant remember how its called) and they think that if they took that hero they can pwn all the game but... after one of two times they have been killed they just leave or just go and feed oposite team


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I just hate when u face people from same clan. Its not fair at all considering its 5 strangers versus people that know and play together. We did not even stand a chance.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I just hate when u face people from same clan. Its not fair at all considering its 5 strangers versus people that know and play together. We did not even stand a chance.


Play with friends of your own to even out the playing field.


----------



## TheOddOne

I play with Peremptor err day and all I do is win, I play with mylilpony err day and I do is lose.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I play with Peremptor err day and all I do is win, I play with mylilpony err day and I do is lose.


That's weird because my record says 205 wins 0 losses


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> That's weird because my record says 205 wins 0 losses


I guess you're too busy carrying.


----------



## StrikerX

Damn the new dashboard is horrible!


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Damn the new dashboard is horrible!


I don't think it's that great either. The hero selection wheel is bugging me the most. The overall selection process has been improved by filter options, though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Damn the new dashboard is horrible!


The Main Menu is ok, The Hero picking is horrible. I liked the old one much more.


----------



## TheOddOne

The Main Menu looks fine to me, I like to color contrast, but when it comes to heroes selection, oh god I really wanna leave.


----------



## StrikerX

You guys seriously don't mind that background pink color? At first I thought "oh **** my lcd/gpu gone bad







"


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> You guys seriously don't mind that background pink color? At first I thought "oh **** my lcd/gpu gone bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


I have Flux on so the color would be yellowish/red instead of plain pink


----------



## mr one

new dashboard is a pile of..... and the hero selection is ruined.......


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Well i fins the main menu harder to use somehow. Hero Selection is in every way worse.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well i fins the main menu harder to use somehow. Hero Selection is in every way worse.


Your profile pic turns me on


----------



## For_the_moves

Two questions:

Anyone taking a lot time to get into a match?
Does your webcam turn on automatically when you start a match? Feels like someone is watching me as I play.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> Anyone taking a lot time to get into a match?
> Does your webcam turn on automatically when you start a match? Feels like someone is watching me as I play.


yeah it taking sometimes 6 minutes to find one, sometimes instantly







and about webcam, umm im not using it when i play, i have one but im not using it at all









Question:

What next hero gonna come with update?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> Anyone taking a lot time to get into a match?
> Does your webcam turn on automatically when you start a match? Feels like someone is watching me as I play.


YEEEES, so i'm not the only one, every time I got into the loading screen, my webcam turns on...it's so creepy, but idc since what they see is my handsome face


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> YEEEES, so i'm not the only one, every time I got into the loading screen, my webcam turns on...it's so creepy, but idc since what they see is my handsome face


imagine sweat dripping from big fat guy that mysteriously moving his hand a lil bit upper than knees but lower than tummy at that time when he lookin at your handsome face DDDDD

i couldnt miss this chance to post it


----------



## ZealotKi11er

It takes long for me too. Its better though then 2 weeks ago. I used to take 20-30 mins lol. Now its more like 4-5. Its really sucks.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> imagine sweat dripping from big fat guy that mysteriously moving his hand a lil bit upper than knees but lower than tummy at that time when he lookin at your handsome face DDDDD
> i couldnt miss this chance to post it


:OGODWHY:


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> :OGODWHY:


IDK


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> :OGODWHY:


I'm not that fat =/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Any sow the new Dota 2 Shop?


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Any sow the new Dota 2 Shop?


Just saw it and I like it so far. Each item fits the theme of the game, if I hadn't been playing before I would swear that some of items are actual default ingame items. I like the fact that there is no 'pay for early hero access' like HON, which I think ruined it. Also, I'm glad that I don't have to pay for anything and still have the option of getting items by simply playing and trading.

Based on the plan and what I'm seeing they get







from me. I just hope they keep silly 'fun' items out of the game.


----------



## mylilpony

Wonder how you create content for steam workshop...sounds fun =)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Had a crazy game today with SK. Was jungle almost the entire game. The enemy team had Sniper with 14 kills 1 death. I went after him and killed him with 2 hits. Late Game SK becomes so OP. 1.2K is nothing. The funny thing is that while i was fighting them in the base (me vs 3-4 enemy heros) my PC turned off from light failure. The sad part is that i cant see the replay for some reason.


----------



## TFL Replica

Recent events have renewed my interest in this game. Has KOTL been added yet?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Recent events have renewed my interest in this game. Has KOTL been added yet?


No it has not.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Had a crazy game today with SK. Was jungle almost the entire game. The enemy team had Sniper with 14 kills 1 death. I went after him and killed him with 2 hits. Late Game SK becomes so OP. 1.2K is nothing. The funny thing is that while i was fighting them in the base (me vs 3-4 enemy heros) my PC turned off from light failure. The sad part is that i cant see the replay for some reason.


Add me on steam pl0x


----------



## StrikerX

lol wrong thread -_-

Anyways played a couple of really good games just now apart from one really ****ty one in which top lane FED so damn much! (witchdoctor 0-7 in 5min)


----------



## For_the_moves

Gosh do I hate leavers! Ok, you game isn't going well...........so what? It's a damn beta. Who cares about your endgame stats?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Gosh do I hate leavers! Ok, you game isn't going well...........so what? It's a damn beta. Who cares about your endgame stats?


'it cares for leavers...
 






we had with our team great few games, owning like a boos and even after first 3 or 4 mins we had some leavers


----------



## Homeyjojo

Hey guys, can you add me to the steam group?

steam: Homeyjojo


----------



## mr one

you need to search in chat channels for OCN


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Anyone crashing after installing a Asus xonar esstence stx?


----------



## JoeWalsh

I'm looking for two to enter the DotA 2 Defense Tourney with me and a few friends. We're just entering for fun. Add me on Steam (sig) to ask me about it.


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I'm looking for two to enter the DotA 2 Defense Tourney with me and a few friends. We're just entering for fun. Add me on Steam (sig) to ask me about it.


Let me know what your team name is, as maybe we will be matched up against eachother









My team is IaB (Ideas are Bulletproof)


----------



## JoeWalsh

I will...when we come up with one


----------



## StrikerX

3 new heroes have been added to the test client: Chaos Knight, Phantom Assassin, and Gyrocopter

They will be added to the main client on Monday because of the Wild Card qualifiers.


----------



## mylilpony

How does the performance bar work? My QOP is 9-2 and I just went 20-1 (w/ 24 assists lol) with it and my rating went from 2.5 bars to....2.5 bars .

Also more people need to use the OCn channel! I keep getting one knuckleheaded teammate a game


----------



## For_the_moves

Had a great game yesterday. Two players gave %15 battle point increase and we're on our way. Brewmaster dies like an idiot too many times and rage quits, followed by Invoker. I'm telling the rest of the team we'll lose but we'll get battle points, Tinker disagrees and say we can win. I'm not one to give an easy win so I believe him. What do we do? All defense with Tinker pushing the lanes until we can fight outside of our base and win. One player dropped from their team when things started getting rough.



All in all, games like these really make Dota enjoyable for me.


----------



## Lokster1

Holy gold tinker, lawl, I wish I could get a team that actually plays together. I think my last like 3-4 games I always get one person who just sits on the other side of the map and farms the whole game while we get our kicked in the teeth in team fights somewhere else.....not that I'm that great of a player but I try to be a team player (and actually buy wards when I'm playing support







)


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> How does the performance bar work? My QOP is 9-2 and I just went 20-1 (w/ 24 assists lol) with it and my rating went from 2.5 bars to....2.5 bars .
> Also more people need to use the OCn channel! I keep getting one knuckleheaded teammate a game


That just means QoP is an easy hero to play and to get kills with, maybe you should get good and play something harder, like Morp for example


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> How does the performance bar work? My QOP is 9-2 and I just went 20-1 (w/ 24 assists lol) with it and my rating went from 2.5 bars to....2.5 bars .
> Also more people need to use the OCn channel! I keep getting one knuckleheaded teammate a game


From what I've heard it doesnt matter your k-d-a but only your gold/min and xp/min compared to others playing the same toon.....of course if your k-d-a is horrible your other ratios will probably be bad too.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> From what I've heard it doesnt matter your k-d-a but only your gold/min and xp/min compared to others playing the same toon.....of course if your k-d-a is horrible your other ratios will probably be bad too.


ah, makes sense. i generally farm up decently w/ heroes i suck w/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> That just means QoP is an easy hero to play and to get kills with, maybe you should get good and play something harder, like Morp for example


random ftw.


----------



## TheOddOne

Sam best Maiden NA.


----------



## mylilpony

Me (Sam) and theOddOne (Mr Big Play) got matched up against purge's friends, chachi, jerry, and memoria. Didn't look good early game,. pudge was pulling off ridiculous hooks and bh was free farming but we won with some excellent teamfights and a gem =)


----------



## mr one

hey guys if you see some players have nick names with starting word Uncle they are from mine colledge team







kill em with no mercy


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> 
> Me (Sam) and theOddOne (Mr Big Play) got matched up against purge's friends, chachi, jerry, and memoria. Didn't look good early game,. pudge was pulling off ridiculous hooks and bh was free farming but we won with some excellent teamfights and a gem =)


Mad SF farm.


----------



## FlashFir

How good are people in this group?
Are there leagues for DotA 2? I'm old, played from 2008-2010 and I haven't been playing for the last year and a half, looking for people to play semi-intelligent games with.

Add to the group in anycase please!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> How good are people in this group?
> Are there leagues for DotA 2? I'm old, played from 2008-2010 and I haven't been playing for the last year and a half, looking for people to play semi-intelligent games with.
> Add to the group in anycase please!


I'm not good but I can carry mylilpony 24/7


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just wondering do you get matchmake with people at you skill level? W/L?


----------



## StrikerX

^
Around about yes if your going solo in MM however yesterday I was in a full party with 3 players who had just started the game and we were matched against a 5man stack with everyone having 300-600 wins


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'm not good but I can carry mylilpony 24/7


i only humor you since you have such a huge crush on me


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just wondering do you get matchmake with people at you skill level? W/L?


No. The matching making is horrible imo. Sometimes you get teamed with experience people, sometimes you get new players. I feels very random to me.


----------



## StrikerX

None of you guys following the wildcard qualifiers for The International?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> None of you guys following the wildcard qualifiers for The International?


ummm no, when that tournament gonna be?


----------



## StrikerX

Oh damn














... 1st game out of 5 (East wildcard qualifiers final)


----------



## TheOddOne

TongFu just won game 2 too, 1 more to go


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> TongFu just won game 2 too, 1 more to go


WE totally got raped in game 2.


----------



## Jonsu

Am I eligible to join OCN Dota 2 group? steam nickname: sTrangerdanger
I've been playing dota for a very long time and sometimes consider myself as semi-pro. I can play as carry, support, and jungler with my favorite heroes being Invoker, Io, and Nature's Prophet.


----------



## For_the_moves

Came across this today - Dota 2 stats

Look at positions 1 and 4 when sorted by highest win rate. I hate those two heroes so much.


----------



## adizz

Just played the game of my life. We won playing 2v5. Really feel bad for the Dire though. Ursa and SK abandoned after they were killed trying to get aegis at lvl1. Invoker left a little later. From then on it was mostly 2v5.

Something must be done to people who abandon games on purpose which was pretty evident this game.

2012-06-11_00002.jpg 373k .jpg file


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonsu*
> 
> Am I eligible to join OCN Dota 2 group? steam nickname: sTrangerdanger
> I've been playing dota for a very long time and sometimes consider myself as semi-pro. I can play as carry, support, and jungler with my favorite heroes being Invoker, Io, and Nature's Prophet.


I would join the OCN channel, usually a few people in there every night, I know I'm always looking to play with people who know what they are doing. Not that I'm good but I think I have a decent understanding of the meta game but I've only been playing for around 4-5 months so I'm lacking experience with a lot of the heroes.

As for matchmaking, it is definitely not working perfectly but I think it does try to balance the overall win for each team (by taking the average wins of all 5 on a team). I know I've been in some games where my entire team has less than 40 wins each and a couple of the other side has 100+ wins. They are trying but I'm sure its hard since there is always an influx of new players getting their hands on the game, some with no experience and others with a ton of DotA experience.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I would join the OCN channel, usually a few people in there every night, I know I'm always looking to play with people who know what they are doing. Not that I'm good but I think I have a decent understanding of the meta game but I've only been playing for around 4-5 months so I'm lacking experience with a lot of the heroes.
> As for matchmaking, it is definitely not working perfectly but I think it does try to balance the overall win for each team (by taking the average wins of all 5 on a team). I know I've been in some games where my entire team has less than 40 wins each and a couple of the other side has 100+ wins. They are trying but I'm sure its hard since there is always an influx of new players getting their hands on the game, some with no experience and others with a ton of DotA experience.


for me its jsut a game that can be enjoyed wvwn if you lost, because still if you loosing you get some mroe expierence and consider what your team or you done wrong, yeah sometomes i get pissed off when we loose, but thats team fault because instead of pushing they rather go and farm more, when 2 going to deff they still farming and then BAM... and yeah we lost









idk if you get the point what i wanted to say







its hard to type some sentences in correct words after job and its funky smells that leads you all day


----------



## TheOddOne

AM is below 50% win-rate, muahhaha


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Welcome back old friends! Gyrocopter, Phantom Assassin and Chaos Knight are the latest heroes to join the Dota 2 cast.


Above 3 have been added to the beta client. You can start hitting criticals now


----------



## adizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back old friends! Gyrocopter, Phantom Assassin and Chaos Knight are the latest heroes to join the Dota 2 cast.
> 
> 
> 
> Above 3 have been added to the beta client. You can start hitting criticals now
Click to expand...

Need moar illusion shattering heroes. Of all the updates this is the one I hate the most. Dem crits........


----------



## Solarin

I really predict the following:

PA - a highly situational counter to AM
CK- With see some play on the tier 2 level
Gyro - Will see some play on the tier 2 level


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> Need moar illusion shattering heroes. Of all the updates this is the one I hate the most. Dem crits........


Btw you getting high pings on EU servers since yesterday?


----------



## adizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> Need moar illusion shattering heroes. Of all the updates this is the one I hate the most. Dem crits........
> 
> 
> 
> Btw you getting high pings on EU servers since yesterday?
Click to expand...

I dunno, I usually play on SEA servers.

Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> I dunno, I usually play on SEA servers.
> Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk


I see... We have pretty bad routing to SEA servers :/


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solarin*
> 
> I really predict the following:
> PA - a highly situational counter to AM
> CK- With see some play on the tier 2 level
> Gyro - Will see some play on the tier 2 level


You mean PA is tier 2 and CK is big boss ? he's really strong in aggressive lane, and his ability to initiate ganks is just insane.


----------



## For_the_moves

Gyro is such a strange hero. He's squishy, with a small attack range and pretty item dependent. He also needs good initiation so he can come in and clean up after. I do like his second ability thought, simply set those bombs and forget it.


----------



## Solarin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You mean PA is tier 2 and CK is big boss ? he's really strong in aggressive lane, and his ability to initiate ganks is just insane.


PA is trashy without a pretty dominant lane to snowball on. She also has extremely limited team utility (if any) even when she is farmed. She is a less useful Riki tbh.

CK is a great ganker without question. However, there are much more versatile semi-carries in the current meta. I don't doubt he will see play, but he isn't some unstoppable juggernaut that will see a tier 1 pick/ban.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

I should be the luckiest gamer on earth 1 month already subscribed participating on the free invite pool (180) and I didn't get a single small invite... Im really pissed off...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> I should be the luckiest gamer on earth 1 month already subscribed participating on the free invite pool (180) and I didn't get a single small invite... Im really pissed off...
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


playdota.com tried? i have done this thing maybe 3 months back and still no, mine key got from here and maybe month later got from playdota


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Dota is being a peace of crap right now! cant find a server


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> I should be the luckiest gamer on earth 1 month already subscribed participating on the free invite pool (180) and I didn't get a single small invite... Im really pissed off...
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> playdota.com tried? i have done this thing maybe 3 months back and still no, mine key got from here and maybe month later got from playdota
Click to expand...

Nice so it seems that I should keep waiting.. I already subscribed to playdota to the key post but nothing already..

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## For_the_moves

Just linking to a very well written post on the *Single most important concept in dota.* It's a very good read. I try to employ some of his thinking/advice in my games but sadly it doesn't work that well in pubs.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Just linking to a very well written post on the *Single most important concept in dota.* It's a very good read. I try to employ some of his thinking/advice in my games but sadly it doesn't work that well in pubs.


Thanks, good read, worth my 30 minutes


----------



## FlashFir

Could I get a GROUP invite? NOT a dota2 invite. To the OCN Group!


----------



## Lokster1

Played with a buddy last night who just installed the game (played LoL before but never DotA), anyways just made a game with bots to try and teach him a little bit and it made me realize how far I've come in skill. Although I wouldn't consider myself good by any measure after 5 months of play I have come a long way.

On a side note if you guys see me in the OCN channel feel free to invite me to a party, I would much rather play with a group than randoms. Seems like we always have a few (4-7) people in the channel but I can never get a group together =(


----------



## StrikerX

Add me up on steam guys. Steam id: strikerxu

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> On a side note if you guys see me in the OCN channel feel free to invite me to a party, I would much rather play with a group than randoms. Seems like we always have a few (4-7) people in the channel but I can never get a group together =(


Its cause the amount of time in a game : amount of time waiting for a game is probably 60:1, and having more than 1 person looking for a game at the same time in such a small channel is very slim.

But I am in there often, and I will check it when i die if the re-spawn timer is long as well.


----------



## eko

add me on steam... steam id: niir774


----------



## Solarin

I'll be playing tonight if anyone is interested. Just hit me up in the OCN channel. You can add me to Steam as well.

Steam id: Solarin1116


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Steam ID is Zagtevo servers have been wacky lately....


----------



## Bastyn99

My friend was talking about Dota 2 yesterday, so I decided to go on steam and check it out, and found out; That I actually had gotten a free copy (beta key) of the game without knowing!
So, I've been playing some games, and man do I suck. I've played a lot of LoL, and while the genre is the same, the two games are just so different. Its a pretty decent game, although my low skill level is making me rage so hard at times. Fortunately, most people are bad, so noone is calling me out








Anyway, can you guys recommend some good players/tutorials that I can watch on youtube to help me get the hang of the game?


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> My friend was talking about Dota 2 yesterday, so I decided to go on steam and check it out, and found out; That I actually had gotten a free copy (beta key) of the game without knowing!
> So, I've been playing some games, and man do I suck. I've played a lot of LoL, and while the genre is the same, the two games are just so different. Its a pretty decent game, although my low skill level is making me rage so hard at times. Fortunately, most people are bad, so noone is calling me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, can you guys recommend some good players/tutorials that I can watch on youtube to help me get the hang of the game?


I would recommend:

- Lich
- Sniper
- Skeleton King
- Viper
- Tidehunter
- Zeus


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I would recommend:
> - Lich
> - Sniper
> - Skeleton King
> - Viper
> - Tidehunter
> - Zeus


easy ones, also veng is easy, mortred ( phantom assasin ), bounty hunter


----------



## For_the_moves

Actually, I wouldn't recommend those:

- VS: requires knowledge when it comes to initiation and placement. You're usually in danger due to your ult
- PA: requires last hitting to get farm so that she can be effective
- BH: i think invis gives new players bad habits honestly, i've seen many players use invis simply to stand in team fights to take down stragglers because of a fear of dying.


----------



## end0rphine

New people should not initiate with carry heroes unless they have a knowledgeable friend who can help support that carry.

Check out http://www.playdota.com/learn

Tons of information on some of the game's mechanics - beginner and advanced techniques.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> New people should not initiate with carry heroes unless they have a knowledgeable friend who can help support that carry.
> Check out http://www.playdota.com/learn
> Tons of information on some of the game's mechanics - beginner and advanced techniques.


Ive actually been watching the video versions of that guide







I can't read too much on my monitor, it hurts my eyes.


----------



## Zackcy

Man, Lich is ridiculous. Just put ice armour on everyone, Q the Ursa and watch him die, and time your ultimate well and you do more damage than your carry.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Man, Lich is ridiculous. Just put ice armour on everyone, Q the Ursa and watch him die, and time your ultimate well and you do more damage than your carry.


Not to mention keeping every wave a creep down so you can spam your nuke.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Man, Lich is ridiculous. Just put ice armour on everyone, Q the Ursa and watch him die, and time your ultimate well and you do more damage than your carry.


Only till early-mid game


----------



## Itachi432150

There are too many new people playing and it makes finding a decent game hard.


----------



## StrikerX

Rubick will be added tomorrow guys! he just got added on the test client. I for one was really looking forward to him


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Rubick will be added tomorrow guys! he just got added on the test client. I for one was really looking forward to him


damn that hero, im hating it, i wanna tuskar







he rolls the lanes


----------



## Krud

I quit dota all-stars before Rubick was introduced, so I am interested in seeing him in action


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> damn that hero, im hating it, i wanna tuskar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he rolls the lanes


haha I want tuskar too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> I quit dota all-stars before Rubick was introduced, so I am interested in seeing him in action


He's a pretty unique and fun to play hero and that spell steal ability is just awesome.


----------



## mr one

hes an freaking imba sometimes. We need then write a letter to guys and ask to make tuskar as soon as they can


----------



## Krud

Unlike other games, we are too addicted to dota to bump the thread.


----------



## AznRage

Rubick released - just started playing him again and it's great when you assassinate snipers. Mmmmmmmm...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For anyone that is even remotely interested in Dota 2 should always Random. Its more fun that way and people pick around your hero most of the time instead of u making the wrong pick let other do so. Also if you lose you feel less guilty about it since you randomized. Another aspect is that playing same hero every time 6-7 games tires you up and can make the game boring if you lose with it. I have over 200 games and i think there are still some heroes i have not tried in public match. Playing with 1 friend is also recommend but no more then 1 because you get paired with other parties in the opposite time and they might prove a harder game.


----------



## TheOddOne

When you use Rubick to steal Lycan's ulti, that's some OP stuff, basically you got a ranged wolf with max speed chasing people


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> When you use Rubick to steal Lycan's ulti, that's some OP stuff, basically you got a ranged wolf with max speed chasing people


lol







i hadnt any thoughts on that


----------



## mr one

Maybe someone having this issue?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Maybe someone having this issue?


Servers might be down? At work so I can't check but I know sometimes restarting steam helps so if you haven't tried that yet I would start there.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Servers might be down? At work so I can't check but I know sometimes restarting steam helps so if you haven't tried that yet I would start there.


i figured out that yeah servers were down


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> When you use Rubick to steal Lycan's ulti, that's some OP stuff, basically you got a ranged wolf with max speed chasing people


Yep, he really is annoying. He really can change the tide of battle depending on what he steals. Best spell I've stolen so far is DK's dragon form.

Who's the next hero in the week's update?


----------



## StrikerX

Valve not fixing a routing issue which is at their end, I've been posting like hell on dev.dota2.com forums and literally no response from staff. http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=42766

I am getting pissed of because my ping increased from 160ms to 350-450ms which is unplayable.
















p.s I'll appreciate if you guys bump the thread -__-


----------



## AznRage

That loading screen happens a lot when there's updates and stuff :O waiting a little or restarted dota/steam works every single time - that's your best bet when it happens.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Yep, he really is annoying. He really can change the tide of battle depending on what he steals. Best spell I've stolen so far is DK's dragon form.
> Who's the next hero in the week's update?


Luna, Wisp


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Luna, Wisp


They good? What roles can they play?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Luna, Wisp


oh man wisp... i was waiting for him


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> They good? What roles can they play?


Luna "was" a good carry, now I don't know who picks her anymore since she is slow/no escape mechanism/squish








Wisp is a support, which is broken if you have Lycan who rushes Necro 3 on your team (or Ursa) but all you need to do is teleport to a certain lane where your creeps are pushing then just wreck the living heck outta their raxes and go back home not losing 1 HP.


----------



## Sriracha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Luna "was" a good carry, now I don't know who picks her anymore since she is slow/no escape mechanism/squish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisp is a support, which is broken if you have Lycan who rushes Necro 3 on your team (or Ursa) but all you need to do is teleport to a certain lane where your creeps are pushing then just wreck the living heck outta their raxes and go back home not losing 1 HP.


I view Luna in pub games pretty much the same way I view Juggernaut; if you get fed early kills, gold, and catch lone enemies starting at level 6, you're pretty much unstoppable until at least 30 minutes into the game, which is the point where you start to get outcarried. Other than that, she's not very good in competitive play unless a team is doing some weird tri lane pushing strategy. However, if her attack range and stats were buffed and orb effects proc'd with Moon Glaive, I believe she would be decent as a pusher/ semi carry.

I don't know much about Wisp, but he seems like a good support. Have to try him out later this week.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sriracha*
> 
> I view Luna in pub games pretty much the same way I view Juggernaut; if you get fed early kills, gold, and catch lone enemies starting at level 6, you're pretty much unstoppable until at least 30 minutes into the game, which is the point where you start to get outcarried. Other than that, she's not very good in competitive play unless a team is doing some weird tri lane pushing strategy. However, if her attack range and buffed and orb effects proc'd with Moon Glaive, I believe she would be decent as a pusher/ semi carry.
> I don't know much about Wisp, but he seems like a good support. Have to try him out later this week.


The last time she was picked in competitive was during the 6.52 era when everybody just farm farm farm til late game and see who outcarry each other, but that's not the case anymore. I agree, she should get buff, her Str/Int gain is trash tier, and her ulti only hits 4(6 with scepter) beams per person.


----------



## AznRage

I'm mainly waiting for Lanaya and her unstoppable burst damage


----------



## Krud

So i played wisp yesterday for the first time ever, and he is very fun but a bit buggy. I died while silenced once and it showed all my skills as silenced when i re spawned but i could still cast them. Also, if you try to tether out of range and your flying towards your tether target, and your target get stunned, you stop mid flight and dont get tethered at all.

I cant wait to play more with him, with competent teammates, this hero can be a lot of fun.

I feel like phase boots may be the way to go with him as well.

Oh and he sounds like a submarine


----------



## mylilpony

I like when you tell people via mic, text, and ping about a gank with wisp, you tether them, and then they go away from it, so you blink across the map and die.

Wisp's STR is way too low for a str hero. Also, his tether with ursa is bugged. Tried it earlier and ursa started flickering/not hitting.

Also on a side note, it would be really nice to have lycan's ult begin cooldown when the transformation is over, rather than beginning immediately. Such an easy fix against such an OP hero.


----------



## mylilpony

What my worst dota weekend ever looks like. I went from +27 wins to +17



I've been spectating a lot of random games and noticed most of them are very very onesided. Also, matchmaking is frustrating, there are many instances (including those matches if you look at the id's) where if i matchmake with another person we get matched against an entire team with 100-200+ more wins on average per player and get stuck with noobs. It's really stupid. I want to play w/ my friends but I also don't want to be given awful teammates!


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Would anyone mind playing a single game with me and showing me the ropes? I understand final hits, denying, and towers but I'm so lost on everything else.


----------



## OPENbracket

I really tried to get into DOTA2 but just cant! I played Dota from around 2004-2009 then switched to HoN. Now I cant get back, the game pacing and balance feels much better compared to HoN, however the game lacks excitement. Perhaps that its because in HoN everything is exaggerated, but when in HoN i get a quad kill or such, my heart is pumping. In dota2 the other day i annihilation the other team (rampage?) with sandking and ended up yawning. I call it 'umph', the game lacks the 'umph' for me. I really hope there is soundeffects/animations/mods yet to be added.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPENbracket*
> 
> I really tried to get into DOTA2 but just cant! I played Dota from around 2004-2009 then switched to HoN. Now I cant get back, the game pacing and balance feels much better compared to HoN, however the game lacks excitement. Perhaps that its because in HoN everything is exaggerated, but when in HoN i get a quad kill or such, my heart is pumping. In dota2 the other day i annihilation the other team (rampage?) with sandking and ended up yawning. I call it 'umph', the game lacks the 'umph' for me. I really hope there is soundeffects/animations/mods yet to be added.


Well what you said is true, 2004-2009 was the prime of DotA with 6.48x version, where ganks happened 24/7, now the games are pretty safe unless you don't buy wards and over-extend pass the river like a mad man. HoN copied DotA 6.48 that's why the game brings you so much excitement, and every hero has it's own combo to kill someone, but it's your choice to play whatever game you want.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Check out the editorial I just wrote:

http://www.gamerevolution.com/manifesto/five-reasons-dota-2-is-my-most-anticipated-game-13739

I seriously have no background in the MOBA genre but I'm addicted now. Dota 2 is going to be an amazing game!


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Razer, one of the world's pioneering supporters of e-Sports, and Team Zenith, world class Dota2 squad, have formed a partnership to continue Razer's support for the SEA e-Sports scene and gear up for Valve's International 2 USD $1,000,000 tournament in August.












More *here*
I want one Razer Blade









*Dota cinema Top 10 and Fails of the week.*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was literally laughing off my chair at the last fail.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*
> 
> Check out the editorial I just wrote:
> http://www.gamerevolution.com/manifesto/five-reasons-dota-2-is-my-most-anticipated-game-13739
> I seriously have no background in the MOBA genre but I'm addicted now. Dota 2 is going to be an amazing game!


Well written, you did a great job, and yes Valve never let us down with their masterpieces.


----------



## StrikerX

*Undying* and *Disruptor* have been added to the test client, coming on the beta client tomorrow.


----------



## Sriracha

Oh man. I never played Dirge back in Allstars but he looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## StrikerX

Russia and Northern Europe Server Region [Live in Dota 2 Test!]


----------



## andrew99

hey can I join steam group steam name: frozenkai


----------



## TFL Replica

Here's the *changelog*
Quote:


> - Fixed shop closing when other players' selections change.


This bug was really beginning to irritate me.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Here's the *changelog*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed shop closing when other players' selections change.
> 
> 
> 
> This bug was really beginning to irritate me.
Click to expand...

I was wondering what the deal was with that...it was getting annoying


----------



## CaptainIntel

Was worth a shot and we succeed!









Cant wait till DotA2 goes public. Been playing the beta since February with around 250hours of active gameplay. Sadly most of my friends with interest in this genre have not received an invite yet, but people who don't care about it has.


----------



## AznRage

I've got a few invites (4) which I got just randomly - I want to reserve 1 or 2 for my friends but I'm willing to give these out on OCN







I have around 300hours of gameplay on the beta... it's great and Valve's polished game design is showing through nicely


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Russia and Northern Europe Server Region [Live in Dota 2 Test!]


Best news all month


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage*
> 
> I've got a few invites (4) which I got just randomly - I want to reserve 1 or 2 for my friends but I'm willing to give these out on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have around 300hours of gameplay on the beta... it's great and Valve's polished game design is showing through nicely


if you can't get rid of them all i have a friend that has been looking =)


----------



## mr one

we have here a player named in dota 2 Kublai || Fr|| ?


----------



## AznRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainIntel*
> 
> 
> Was worth a shot and we succeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait till DotA2 goes public. Been playing the beta since February with around 250hours of active gameplay. Sadly most of my friends with interest in this genre have not received an invite yet, but people who don't care about it has.


Holy crap that's instant win. The other team should just call GG at that.


----------



## mylilpony

I love wisp!! But what do people get after wand mek mana boots and heart?


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I love wisp!! But what do people get after wand mek mana boots and heart?


why not try book of necro,veil of discord or try this once I took stitanic and used first spell on mort she fought and I gave her attackspeed and when I use stitanic and fight she heals too so other team focus on her while wisp is healing her with stitanic


----------



## mr one

wisp sometimes ( almost all the time) when is picked by teammates ( especialy random ones) doesnt 'do its job perfectly, maybe someone wanna play couple of games later?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I love wisp!! But what do people get after wand mek mana boots and heart?


If you get that much farm in a game, maybe go linken's or halberd. Linken's = more carry steroids and a nice spell block; halberd or even sheep gives your carry more time to destroy easily.

Also, if lots of ganking happens earlier on you can get urn in addition to/instead of mek.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> If you get that much farm in a game, maybe go linken's or halberd. Linken's = more carry steroids and a nice spell block; halberd or even sheep gives your carry more time to destroy easily.
> Also, if lots of ganking happens earlier on you can get urn in addition to/instead of mek.


I usually get around 80-100 cs just a ton of assists/kills early game. Yeah i completely forgot about urn, and lifesteal sounds interesting but attack speed is too slow. I lean towards linkens myself but halberd is another interesting choice.


----------



## AznRage

I like to just stack health and mana regen with whatever you want. It's great fun having 20 regen both health and mana - like having a mini-salve in your pocket all the time


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I usually get around 80-100 cs just a ton of assists/kills early game. Yeah i completely forgot about urn, and lifesteal sounds interesting but attack speed is too slow. I lean towards linkens myself but halberd is another interesting choice.


i remember when we played first dota, for wisp you can do so much buids, like get lifesteal, thet desolator, if you really wanna have a killed butt and other items.


----------



## AznRage

Does anyone know when Lanaya (Templar Assassin) is coming out?

BTW: I've played a carry Crystal Maiden before - though with travel booties, MKB, deso, and daedalus any hero is carry...


----------



## StrikerX

Templar Assassin has been added to the test client, coming to the beta client tomorrow.


----------



## AznRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Templar Assassin has been added to the test client, coming to the beta client tomorrow.


Sweet! Can't wait to play her. Meld is just too great of a skill


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm still waiting for KOTL to be added. I miss being able to simultaneously push multiple lanes.


----------



## Jim888

I'm still waiting for meepo, now that's multi lane pushing power

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krud

play lone druid with radiance on bear, you can push 2 lanes easy


----------



## StrikerX

*cough* Furion *cough*









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lokster1

1 win from being .500 =P its taken a while to get close to this point since it seems like every time I go on a winning streak I get on a bunch of bad teams right after to negate all those wins =S At least I found a couple guys to play with cause solo queuing can be painful....

Anyway I'm addicted to this game now that I have a firm grasp of how to play and can use a lot of the heroes somewhat effectively, remember to join the OCN channel when you play and if you see me on there I will always be up for a group!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> play lone druid with radiance on bear, you can push 2 lanes easy


Radiance on Soul Keeper, PUSH EVERYWHERE.


----------



## StrikerX

'Naga Siren' is the new hero fellas.


----------



## droozel

Well I thought that it would be similar to League of Legends, I was wrong.


----------



## rootzreggae

Want to play dota2 soo bad...didnt got any invitation so far. Anyone with a spare key?


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> 'Naga Siren' is the new hero fellas.


Her ult looks so powerful. Wondering what strats people incorporate with it.


----------



## StrikerX

^
Usually to flee a battle or initiate one


----------



## For_the_moves

I meant combo wise.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I meant combo wise.


Pretty useless ulti, your opponents = invulnerable. Unless you can set up a big black hole.


----------



## Itachi432150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Her ult looks so powerful. Wondering what strats people incorporate with it.


There really arent any combos. Its really good to initiate. You can just sleep a the whole enemy team while your allies get in position. You can use it to escape too and thats its mostly used for. Not really a good ulti, but she has high dps once you get your items.


----------



## Krud

blink in, sleep group, then use a hero like enigma, axe, treant, or anyone with a positional aoe skill and enjoy winning a teamfight.

or play techies and drop bombs while they are sleeping lol


----------



## OldMold

Amazing ult for pushing


----------



## mend0k

Actually we tried this in a pug, and your timing has got to be right and fast, because I was playing as tide and was going to ravage right after the sleep comes off but bane was able to sleep me right before I ulted. I mean we still destroyed them, but I bet if we were skyping it would've been much easier to coordinate as he could've just told me when he was going to cancel the ult.


----------



## AznRage

what our team did was have her put everyone to sleep - then sand king and enigma walk into them and start their ultis while naga unsleeps everyone - then when they are all in the black hole shadow fiend blinks and ultis. lots of aoe damage.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Does anyone experience any crash since the new update. The game just freezes and then closes down. 2-3 times every game.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Nope not me


----------



## Lokster1

3 new heroes in the pool: Nyx Assassin, Keeper of the Light and Visage (http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=48273)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



HIGHLIGHTS:
- Added Nyx Assassin, Keeper of the Light, and Visage and enabled in Captain's Mode!
- Added a cooldown to being able to find a match when a player declines or abandons a game.

GAMEPLAY:
- Beastmaster: Fixed Wild Axes working with Refresher.
- Beastmaster: Wild Axes no longer provide vision when they aren't flying.
- Naga Siren: Fixed Dust of Appearance not working against units slept by Song of the Siren.
- Naga Siren: Fixed Ice Blast debuff not getting added to units slept by Song of the Siren.
- Naga Siren: Fixed Weave not affecting units slept by Song of the Siren.
- Phantom Lancer: Fixed Doppelwalk illusions not correctly replicating their inventory item slots.
- Rubick: Fixed Wild Axes being left around when another ability is stolen.
- Sand King: Neutrals can now be damaged by Sandstorm.
- Templar Assassin: Fixed Meld initial attack doing too much damage.
- Slardar: Fixed Bash working while doomed.
- Neutrals damaged by an invisible enemy will now try to run away.

SPECTATING:
- Multiple tweaks to director events and framing.
- Fixed particle effects sometimes not drawing while in Player Perspective mode.

UI:
- Added notification for when a Tournament has a live game currently running.
- The kill card now shows a randomly selected item that the killer is wearing. Also reduced its size.
- Fixed equipping an item in the backpack not jumping to the correct hero in the loadout
- Added Buyback to the spectating stats dropdown.
- Added a cooldown for being able to find a match when a player declines or abandons a game.

VISUALS:
- Fixed Rubick retaining incorrect skins from stolen abilities when returning to his normal model.
- Meld damage display is now only shown for successful hits.

BOTS:
- Significant revision of how bots determine their strategic desires.
- Roshan desire has been significantly reworked. It's now based on how quickly Roshan can be killed given the available heroes and how quickly enemies can show up.
- Evasion desire is now more granular. Things like Blade Fury now cause a range of evasion desire based on the bot's current health.
- Fixed case where bots were trying to path to an invalid location when defending their base.
- Made bots more aggressive about attacking when defending a lane.
- Cleaned up inferred human modes for pushing and defending lanes.
- Made bots less concerned about distance when considering an attack on a pinged target.
- Fixed bug that made pinged towers less likely to attract allied bots that were doing other high-priority stuff.
- Tuned retreat desire values when hurt and close to the fountain.
- Made bots somewhat more likely to buy a flying courier.

WORKSHOP:
- Added a new Import Wearable option to the Publish New Item section of the in-game workshop UI. It will compile, validate, and preview your model before you submit it. When submitting, it also packs the files into a format that makes it much easier for us to bring it into the game.



Any tips on these new heroes??


----------



## StrikerX

All three of em are tricky heroes. Never liked KOTL, not my type.
Nyx Assassin aka Nerubian Assassin can kill a single hero very easily in his combo (vendetta anyone?







) and Visage... now this is one great lane hero (tri-lane) and a very good tank.


----------



## TheOddOne

Visage is really strong in a tri-lane, him + 2 nukes = instant kill regardless of the level (this hero has the highest magic resist with cloak/pipe/passive at 81.1%, that's pretty good eh? and yes, higher than AM)
Nyx is really good vs a team of squishies, you rush dagon and enjoy BYGL in under 20 minutes







you can teleport + shift R and you will be invi by the time you get to the tower, and people will think you cancelled your TP, and then BAM, K.O
I feel like KoTL is a really good long lane hero, his ability to spam Q and farm/push from a safe distance is so good, but pretty squishy







his ulti is pretty good if you're skilled. Personally I like to get Rad on him huehuehuehue and FOR ROHAN !
@Zealot: Yeah, I crash like every single game, luckily not during fights or else I'd get very pissed, btw thanks for your courier <3


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

3 months after I suscribed to to the invites giveaway from playdota.com. I want to play the game I don't want to kill someone, any invite that someone could give me? PLZ!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Visage is really strong in a tri-lane, him + 2 nukes = instant kill regardless of the level (this hero has the highest magic resist with cloak/pipe/passive at 81.1%, that's pretty good eh? and yes, higher than AM)
> Nyx is really good vs a team of squishies, you rush dagon and enjoy BYGL in under 20 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can teleport + shift R and you will be invi by the time you get to the tower, and people will think you cancelled your TP, and then BAM, K.O
> I feel like KoTL is a really good long lane hero, his ability to spam Q and farm/push from a safe distance is so good, but pretty squishy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his ulti is pretty good if you're skilled. Personally I like to get Rad on him huehuehuehue and FOR ROHAN !
> @Zealot: Yeah, I crash like every single game, luckily not during fights or else I'd get very pissed, btw thanks for your courier <3


it was my CPU OC. Not stable enough so it would crash SC2 too.


----------



## TheOddOne

Then you shouldn't OC your CPU


----------



## AznRage

I like to turn visage into a 1-on-1 master at lategame because while enemies can't hit him he nukes them every 4 seconds







as long as i get my assault cuirass i usually do well


----------



## Itachi432150

anyone wanna get a premade going? For the past 5 games i've gotten the worse possible teammates. Any takers?


----------



## mr one

yesterday i saw a big difference between a first dota elzalor and dota 2 elzalor, new one is kinda like: umm whaaaat...? his first skill is messy because if you wanna have lot of damage you need wait so long, and something bad with ulti because it useles , maybe one skill is good because enemy miss attacks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> yesterday i saw a big difference between a first dota elzalor and dota 2 elzalor, new one is kinda like: umm whaaaat...? his first skill is messy because if you wanna have lot of damage you need wait so long, and something bad with ulti because it useles , maybe one skill is good because enemy miss attacks


It's exactly the same as Dota 1 KOTL (after they removed ignis faatus). As for the extra skills, they can be used to teleport aid to your side and push enemies back into the path of illuminate (in addition to giving them a chance to miss).


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's exactly the same as Dota 1 KOTL (after they removed ignis faatus). As for the extra skills, they can be used to teleport aid to your side and push enemies back into the path of illuminate (in addition to giving them a chance to miss).


im disapointed now with elzalor... Maybe someone knows what a new hero gonna be added? any rumours?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> im disapointed now with elzalor... Maybe someone knows what a new hero gonna be added? any rumours?


Valve has said no new heroes until after TI2, so you got around a month until any new heroes are release. I would guess they would have a bunch ready to go though right after TI2.


----------



## For_the_moves

Keeper of the Light may just be the best support hero in Dota. He's basically item independent, can push lanes easily, can farm tons of money easily to buy support items, good offensive and defensive spells and can change the tide of battle. What more do you want from a support hero?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Keeper of the Light may just be the best support hero in Dota. He's basically item independent, can push lanes easily, can farm tons of money easily to buy support items, good offensive and defensive spells and can change the tide of battle. What more do you want from a support hero?


Most players don't know how to build him and most teammates don't know how to "be supported" by a KOTL. He is best used when playing with friends in order to capitalize on a good lane combo.


----------



## jpdaballa

Hey, i just found this thread

If anyone is interested in playing with a veteran of Dota (id say about 4-5 years now on and off) feel free to add my steam ID

ID: Silent_Wabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Most players don't know how to build him and most teammates don't know how to "be supported" by a KOTL. He is best used when playing with friends in order to capitalize on a good lane combo.


this is very ture. However i have seen a friend of mine carry (dota 1 with semi noobs/ good players) with KOTL (hard to explain his strategy tho)

Anyone else feel that TA is a bit overpowered now? or is it just because i havent played him in a while


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Most players don't know how to build him and most teammates don't know how to "be supported" by a KOTL. He is best used when playing with friends in order to capitalize on a good lane combo.


How do you build him? I normally go QEEQERQQE. But most times it depends on what my lane needs. Can we spam a particular spell or ability? Does the enemy have a low mana pool? Do they ignore me when I'm charging Illuminate? Try Axe with no mana issues and lvl 4 Battle Hunger is ridiculous.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Itachi432150*
> 
> anyone wanna get a premade going? For the past 5 games i've gotten the worse possible teammates. Any takers?


ocn channel yo!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> Hey, i just found this thread
> If anyone is interested in playing with a veteran of Dota (id say about 4-5 years now on and off) feel free to add my steam ID
> ID: Silent_Wabbit
> this is very ture. However i have seen a friend of mine carry (dota 1 with semi noobs/ good players) with KOTL (hard to explain his strategy tho)
> Anyone else feel that TA is a bit overpowered now? or is it just because i havent played him in a while


Yeah TA is a bit OP. Its one of those heros what if u can play her you need another hero to counter it. I am not too sure which would be a good hero against it but all other assassins are good against her. PA can do fast initial damage, PL can also be good against her. The thing is that i played her 1 times and i did 24-6. i was doing OK and once i got some items could easily kill other team players even their best playes which was OP in the begging and i made him useless against me. Also if the team plays with you supporting mostly you hand u just play Hard Carry its totally OP. KOL is not a hero for public games. I seen people play him at some point he becomes useless.


----------



## mylilpony

2 come from behind victories out of three! Well, one of em we won down 13 kills (from down 25 kills),

Don't understand when they pick a bounty hunter and your team picks a sand king, nyx, and a riki. And then complaining that they have gems.


----------



## Vhox

Kotl is okay in pubs, ideally for pubs find someone with a spamable nuke and go to town without pushing the own wave with your horses too much. He was always fun in dota1 if you put a PL in your lane with your clone/slow to spam. Battle hunger axe + kotl is amusing too, especially since you can't be denied with it on you and when they attempt to get a last hit/deny they take horse nukes to the face.

Regardless it's a matter of finding a decent balance and not feeding when you're the strongest as you fall of late. Granted extra mana + mana burn + blind is always nice to have around.

TA was always my fav hero from the original, granted I prefer playing her as a semi carry - > early finish than a true hard carry but meh! Still really enjoyable. Glad to see a lot of you are enjoying Dota!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Had some horrible games over the weekend, partly my fault because I was playing with some friends who have never played before. But it all turned around last night when we got a good qop in middle and I randomed luna. By the end qop was 18-1 and I was 16-3 while top lane was useless during laning phase.


----------



## TheOddOne

It's K they fixed Meld, she won't do OMGBBQ damage anymore


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

so like i've been waiting about 2 weeks to get a beta invite, is it safe to say im not getting one?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0ki3 pwns*
> 
> so like i've been waiting about 2 weeks to get a beta invite, is it safe to say im not getting one?


Patience. I waited a lot longer than that to get mine.


----------



## Krud

You can always buy your way in, you get the game and a bunch of items.

I would probably do that if I didnt get invited.

I never got any invitations to give away either


----------



## StrikerX

Anyone bought anything from the store lately? I am having problems buying cause every time I buy something and try to checkout it gives me this error "Failed to initiate transaction due to an internal server error. Please try again in a few minutes or contact support if the issue persists."


----------



## TheOddOne

You can trade some TF2 items for an invite, or buy it from some websites for $5. If you have something called J.O.B just get the beta access, you have items + a set of WD.


----------



## StrikerX

Swap function has been added.


----------



## dezahp

5 game winning streak and my win/losses is back to being positive. The way they added the swap function is beyond ******ed.


----------



## For_the_moves

What's the swap function?


----------



## Krud

Trade heroes with an ally

i applied for dota 2 invite on 11-1-11 (same day wale mixtape dropped)
i got accepted on 2-1-12

and store worked for me fine, bought a key yesterday no probs


----------



## CasualObserver

Finally got my key after a few weeks. Downloading now. New to Dota, but not to mobas.


----------



## TFL Replica

Wish I could change the inventory key mappings to something like the way HoN does it. Mapping the inventory to the numpad is a horrible/ancient way of doing it.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Wish I could change the inventory key mappings to something like the way HoN does it. Mapping the inventory to the numpad is a horrible/ancient way of doing it.


How does HoN do it? You can change most mappings for DotA. I have items on Z/X/C/V/B/N.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> How does HoN do it? You can change most mappings for DotA. I have items on Z/X/C/V/B/N.


In HoN they're bound to alt+qweasd by default. The layout on your keyboard directly matches the inventory slots (no accidental item activations) and the keys are closer to where your fingers would normally be.

For Dota 2, I'm using 2 of my mouse's side buttons and the rest on Z,X,C and V.


----------



## JoeWalsh

I just went and bound them to the Alt config - Dota accepts modifiers and it worked fine.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I just went and bound them to the Alt config - Dota accepts modifiers and it worked fine.


I realized my mistake. I had tried to bind them to shift+qweasd which is not allowed in Dota 2.


----------



## duox

I still haven't been invited to this games beta its really disheartening considering I've bought every game valves made pretty much.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I still haven't been invited to this games beta its really disheartening considering I've bought every game valves made pretty much.


Have you tried checking the dota 2 page through the Steam client? Just tried it and for some reason me, and all my friends, own the Dota 2 beta even though we never signed up. /shrug

Edit: On second thought it could just be the spectator client. I'll try to download (4gbs @ 175kbs = going to be a while lol) and see what happens.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Have you tried checking the dota 2 page through the Steam client? Just tried it and for some reason me, and all my friends, own the Dota 2 beta even though we never signed up. /shrug
> Edit: On second thought it could just be the spectator client. I'll try to download (4gbs @ 175kbs = going to be a while lol) and see what happens.


Same it was the spectator client for me. That was even more disappointing.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Same it was the spectator client for me. That was even more disappointing.


Well, you could spend the $30 if you reeeeeeaaaaalllyyyy want in to the beta. /shrug

http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/57939587?appid=570


----------



## TheOddOne

You can get an invite for $5, or trade TF2 hats for it. Playdota.com has a giveaway for people who registered before 11-11-11, however I haven't got any keys even though my account there was created 29/10/09







valve not cool


----------



## KellyKelly

Hey!

just found the Steam users group. If its possible to join I am up. KellyKelly Dota2 Finnish flag as a picture.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Hey!
> just found the Steam users group. If its possible to join I am up. KellyKelly Dota2 Finnish flag as a picture.


I will tell peremptor to do it


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Any news when the game will officially come out. I had a felling it was August.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Any news when the game will officially come out. I had a felling it was August.


Latest rumor is Q3/Q4 2012. Seeing as it's not out yet, probably not Q3. We'll see how many heroes they release after TI2.


----------



## StrikerX

No one followed the group stages of TI 2? :|


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Chinese teams DOMINATED!!!!!!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> No one followed the group stages of TI 2? :|
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese teams DOMINATED!!!!!!


Expectable, nothing new here


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> No one followed the group stages of TI 2? :|
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese teams DOMINATED!!!!!!


I'm just glad the two American teams ended up doing well after their awful first day =P and Navi and Zenith!

LGD looks really stong though, I'm guessing we will see some interesting strats in the elimination game though.


----------



## Razultull

Hey guys add me on steam razultull!


----------



## Krud

Upper bracket:

LGD
Orange

coL
Zenith

DK
Na'Vi

iG
EG

Cant wait for the DK Na'vi game.

http://www.joindota.com/en/coverages/2395


----------



## TheOddOne

My prediction:
LGD 2-0 Orange
DK 2-1 NaVi
Zenith 2-0 coL
IG 2-0 EG


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> My prediction:
> LGD 2-0 Orange
> DK 2-1 NaVi
> Zenith 2-0 coL
> IG 2-0 EG


I am predicting the same, Zenith really picked up after their bad start on day 1. LGD and iG have been playing really well as well. Haven't seen any of the DK games so can't say about them and NaVi really played poorly...


----------



## TheOddOne

DK only lost to LGD and Zenith (1-1 draw) and I don't even think Dendi's Invoker would beat BurNing's infamous Morp mid at all.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> DK only lost to LGD and Zenith (1-1 draw) and I don't even think Dendi's Invoker would beat BurNing's infamous Morp mid at all.


Dendi got outplayed mid a lot of times.


----------



## Krud

I saw all the DK games, they were playing as a team so well. It was really cool how they would be spread apart on map and converge on a tower all at the same time. I can see them going far, but i am very excited to see them play na'vi which have just as good team work


----------



## mylilpony

Liking the new redesign for dota stats =)

https://dotabuff.com/players/691182


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Liking the new redesign for dota stats =)
> https://dotabuff.com/players/691182


Wow, thanks! Never knew about this site. It's great, I'm able to see the stats from some great matches that I forgot about.


----------



## Krud

Not sure if anyone is watching LGD vs Orange right now, but its an amazing game

http://www.joindota.com/en/livestreams/1035-international-stage-en


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Not sure if anyone is watching LGD vs Orange right now, but its an amazing game
> http://www.joindota.com/en/livestreams/1035-international-stage-en


Saw it-enjoyed it and a lot


----------



## Zulli85

I can't believe Godz got inside Valve. I've known that kid for years and played a LOT of Warcraft III/Dota with him.


----------



## StrikerX

Damn! the 2nd game was sweeeeett!


----------



## StrikerX

Man the end of 3rd game! Oh boy... that was awesome.


----------



## TheOddOne

Lao Gan Die 18-0 today


----------



## Krud

Darer vs DK, yes please


----------



## Zulli85

Pretty slow paced game with Zenith and LGD. Good play though.


----------



## mylilpony

NAVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheOddOne

DK crushed lower bracket totally didn't expect that


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> NAVI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Also pulling for Na'Vi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> DK crushed lower bracket totally didn't expect that


Yeah. They just beat iG in the first game of day 3, was an amazing game. Really enjoyed it, especially with Tobiwan commentating.


----------



## For_the_moves

The only thing I don't like about watching these matches.................teams use the same heroes all the time.


----------



## Zulli85

Just heard that there are 500,000 people watching The International right now, that includes China. Dunno where that number is coming from but there are a lot of people talking about it.

Edit -

This is what happened when Na'vi beat LGD, who were undefeated until that point.

http://www.mobypicture.com/user/DOTA2/view/13693228


----------



## For_the_moves

I would love to go to one of these.

Would the new heroes be released once the International is done?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Welp...
Navi let Naga slide into picks too much IMO - thought they could bait the ult out or something. DS was the icing on the cake.


----------



## mr one

oh im feelin bad about that wasnt able to see past few games....


----------



## t3lancer2006

Na'Vi seemed to fall apart during the Grand Championship. I don't know what they were trying to do. They beat iG, Dk, TF, LGD, and others, then just lost it to iG.


----------



## TheOddOne

Imo, Na'Vi let Naga+DS slipped out because they believe an Enigma with an early BKB would solve the problem, and yes it worked perfectly. However the problem with Na'Vi in the Grand Finals was iG started to ban all the carries, and XBOCT's limited heroes pool was Na'Vi weak point vs the Chinese rice farmers. Then Puppey just decided to throw away $750,000 out of the window by letting Dendi played DK and he played Rubick, and proceeded to pick Nyx in game 4 to counter KoTL, which totally didn't work because Naga+DS+Tide just completely demolished them.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Picking Nyx Assassin in the last game was just silly. Puppey let the team down big time in that game. He was always out of position, got picked off needlessly. I know hindsight is 20/20, and Puppey is still one of the best Dota 2 players ever, but I guarantee you his teammates were seething at him after that game. Lone Druid was farmed huge, Dendi was doing wonders as Rubick (as usual), all they needed was a little more old school Puppey and they could have taken that game. Nyx did nothing, he could barely damage the Naga's mirror images, let alone take out heroes.

But to be fair, Ig was the better team. YaoYao as the Dark Seer won that game big time for them, even though Zhao and Ferrari get all the credit....

PS: I do have to give Navi credit for at least trying to shake things up. All the Chinese teams take the same heroes every game. Naga + Tide or Morphling + Tide, rinse and repeat as necessary.


----------



## Awieos

im huge dota fan&gamer but i just lol at dota 2 . Coz graphic really cartoon ... nvm about it will soon try
Just finish with HON and LOL... Now Dota 2 ... then what next?


----------



## TheOddOne

I respect Na'Vi for what they did in the grand finals, Nyx pick flattered me







and how they came back after a dreadful Preliminaries was just astonishing, defeated all 3 strongest Chinese teams in a row after giving up the first game in each series. The 4th game of the Grand Final was really boring, iG killed 3 of Na'Vi, still decided to farm to extend the gold league, so cautious in every moves and decisions, like they're programmed.


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

so anyone give a newb some pointers?


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0ki3 pwns*
> 
> so anyone give a newb some pointers?


Don't die


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0ki3 pwns*
> 
> so anyone give a newb some pointers?


Practice, practice, practice and then practice some more. And don't get discourage about sucking at first or even after 50 (or 100) games, there is so much to the game that it takes a long time to learn all the heroes plus their various roles. Then of course everything is situational so you have to adjust while playing depending on how things are going in game.

Bottom line though, make sure you are having fun while learning, I found playing a lot with one hero really helps when just beginning since you can get used to their spells/animations and can worry about other things while playing.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Practice, practice, practice and then practice some more. And don't get discourage about sucking at first or even after 50 (or 100) games, there is so much to the game that it takes a long time to learn all the heroes plus their various roles. Then of course everything is situational so you have to adjust while playing depending on how things are going in game.
> Bottom line though, make sure you are having fun while learning, I found playing a lot with one hero really helps when just beginning since you can get used to their spells/animations and can worry about other things while playing.


and also needs to be mentioned:
1. Practise
2. Practise
3 Pratise
and thats all


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0ki3 pwns*
> 
> so anyone give a newb some pointers?


Pick Morphling


----------



## For_the_moves

Just finished watching the finals, loved IG's play style and picks. Na 'Vi simply got out picked, then out played. I liked game 3 the most with desolator's use of glimpse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0ki3 pwns*
> 
> so anyone give a newb some pointers?


My number one tip: Get use to all the heroes.
This doesn't mean playing them all, just get familiar with their abilities so you know what you/ your team can do and what you're fighting against.

Some heroes are easier to learn than others. For new players I would suggest Skeleton King, Lich or Zeus.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Just finished watching the finals, loved IG's play style and picks. Na 'Vi simply got out picked, then out played. I liked game 3 the most with desolator's use of glimpse.
> My number one tip: Get use to all the heroes.
> This doesn't mean playing them all, just get familiar with their abilities so you know what you/ your team can do and what you're fighting against.
> Some heroes are easier to learn than others. For new players I would suggest Skeleton King, Lich or Zeus.


DESOLATOR HAS GLIMPSE NOW? OMG IMBA ITEM NOW YOU CAN'T RUN FROM THE -ARMOR EFFECT







jk jk
7 out of 8 top teams are Asia, China gonna rule DotA 2 now, EU and NA gotta step their game up


----------



## For_the_moves




----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*


Desolatorrrr


----------



## canai_roti

Does OCN have a DotA 2 group on Steam? Maybe we can play together


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canai_roti*
> 
> Does OCN have a DotA 2 group on Steam? Maybe we can play together


Ya I think it is OCN DotA 2, sadly it's invite only


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canai_roti*
> 
> Does OCN have a DotA 2 group on Steam? Maybe we can play together


You can just join the OCN channel in game also, there is usually a handful of people on there.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I will tell peremptor to do it


Been idling in the chat, but cant really seen anyone else coming in there, still no invite to the group.


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

well so far i've used windrunner, lina, naga siren, by far i love naga.... granted she would work better if the team had more synergy, but mainly if i find my self trapped alone i'll pop my ulti and run.... i guess its deff better to have a team......


----------



## dezahp

Holy crap...been paired with a bunch of trolls and complete morons lately. Went from 7 game winning streak to losing 4 games in a row. Sighhhh those games are the most frustrating


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> oh im feelin bad about that wasnt able to see past few games....


You can still watch every game either at dota2.com or the dota YouTube channel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> Picking Nyx Assassin in the last game was just silly. Puppey let the team down big time in that game. He was always out of position, got picked off needlessly. I know hindsight is 20/20, and Puppey is still one of the best Dota 2 players ever, but I guarantee you his teammates were seething at him after that game. Lone Druid was farmed huge, Dendi was doing wonders as Rubick (as usual), all they needed was a little more old school Puppey and they could have taken that game. Nyx did nothing, he could barely damage the Naga's mirror images, let alone take out heroes.
> But to be fair, Ig was the better team. YaoYao as the Dark Seer won that game big time for them, even though Zhao and Ferrari get all the credit....
> PS: I do have to give Navi credit for at least trying to shake things up. All the Chinese teams take the same heroes every game. Naga + Tide or Morphling + Tide, rinse and repeat as necessary.


I also really thought the NA picked was screwy, dunno what they were thinking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> You can just join the OCN channel in game also, there is usually a handful of people on there.


This. The OCN chat channel in Dota 2 is always up, or you can message me and ask to be added to the group.


----------



## CasualObserver

Any speculation to when it will be released?? I really want to play and am considering buying a key... Not sure if I should wait until release or buy a key. All depends when it's out I guess.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualObserver*
> 
> Any speculation to when it will be released?? I really want to play and am considering buying a key... Not sure if I should wait until release or buy a key. All depends when it's out I guess.


Probably by this years end or start next year.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Holy crap...been paired with a bunch of trolls and complete morons lately. Went from 7 game winning streak to losing 4 games in a row. Sighhhh those games are the most frustrating


It goes in waves. Went 9-1 now going 8-13.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> It goes in waves. Went 9-1 now going 8-13.


Yup...

At the moment, I am on a pretty good run and haven't had a ******ed (as in team mates) game for a while now. https://dotabuff.com/players/46208353/matches


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

would anyone consider trading a invite for a planetside 2 beta key? for North America


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0ki3 pwns*
> 
> would anyone consider trading a invite for a planetside 2 beta key? for North America


Not me, but you could post on r/SteamGameSwap or maybe r/Dota2Trade (reddit - don't know if the second allows key swaps).


----------



## JoeWalsh

Bump for patch notes.


----------



## Duplicated

So, if one wants to play dota2, you'd have to purchase the key or something?


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> So, if one wants to play dota2, you'd have to purchase the key or something?


Currently to get into beta you need to purchase one yes or you can do the survey at dota2.com and wait.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Currently to get into beta you need to purchase one yes or you can do the survey at dota2.com and wait.


I already did the survey on steam (same thing as what's on dota2.com cause it'll tell you to get steam anyway) since like May. Everyone around me said they've been playing it for a while already and I got left out here.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Bump for patch notes.


No heroes?


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> No heroes?


Seems like they added nothing, been working on thing internally for 6weeks and only bot features and some updated animations. Seems Kinda wierd if you ask me, maybe they have an ace up their sleeve


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Bump for patch notes.


Thanks for that. Was looking for the patch notes and forgot to check that website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> No heroes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Seems like they added nothing, been working on thing internally for 6weeks and only bot features and some updated animations. Seems Kinda wierd if you ask me, maybe they have an ace up their sleeve


Have a feeling one of the upcoming patches is going to be huge. Haven't had new heroes in a while so perhaps they are going to release a bunch of them all in one patch. Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Seems like they added nothing, been working on thing internally for 6weeks and only bot features and some updated animations. Seems Kinda wierd if you ask me, maybe they have an ace up their sleeve


I was surprised no meepo


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I was surprised no meepo


Same here, even though I have been hoping meeps for about 3 months now=)


----------



## TheOddOne

Anybody wanna trade with my Rare Ruling Sword ?


----------



## For_the_moves

Had a great game with some not so great players recently. We were losing all game, then I realized what was wrong. Sniper with 4 hyper stones, boots and a bottle. Tidehunter was afraid to initiate all game, dying in team fights without ulting. Lich was always out of place.

Luckily, the other team got cocky when they got a Rapier and Aegis on Weaver and refused to finish the match. Somehow at the height of my frustration, we managed to kill the other team, including Weaver, twice. We took the Rapier and pushed mid all the way to a win.

https://dotabuff.com/matches/40812241


----------



## OldMold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Had a great game with some not so great players recently. We were losing all game, then I realized what was wrong. Sniper with 4 hyper stones, boots and a bottle. Tidehunter was afraid to initiate all game, dying in team fights without ulting. Lich was always out of place.
> Luckily, the other team got cocky when they got a Rapier and Aegis on Weaver and refused to finish the match. Somehow at the height of my frustration, we managed to kill the other team, including Weaver, twice. We took the Rapier and pushed mid all the way to a win.
> https://dotabuff.com/matches/40812241


What a comeback! Especially with how much DPS they had... They didn't even have a real hard support, yet the only intentional hard DPS you guys had was... that sniper.....

Great job


----------



## Awsan

I want to play with some friends from the ocn family so add me any time Username:ThE_DuMmY


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Had a great game with some not so great players recently. We were losing all game, then I realized what was wrong. Sniper with 4 hyper stones, boots and a bottle. Tidehunter was afraid to initiate all game, dying in team fights without ulting. Lich was always out of place.
> Luckily, the other team got cocky when they got a Rapier and Aegis on Weaver and refused to finish the match. Somehow at the height of my frustration, we managed to kill the other team, including Weaver, twice. We took the Rapier and pushed mid all the way to a win.
> https://dotabuff.com/matches/40812241


Nice. That sniper . Whenever someone picks sniper when I play I always eyeroll (if he's on my team)


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldMold*
> 
> What a comeback! Especially with how much DPS they had... They didn't even have a real hard support, yet the only intentional hard DPS you guys had was... that sniper.....
> Great job


Thanks. Nature's Prophet was our main DPS though, if he was there we would have lost it for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Nice. That sniper . Whenever someone picks sniper when I play I always eyeroll (if he's on my team)


Yea, I told him so many stones was a waste of money but he didn't care. I think his damage at the end of the game was around 120, while his ult was hitting for 160.


----------



## mr one

Theres so many russian noobs in EU server that ruins a lots of games, lots of flaming and etc, had couple of games that guy just went to the forest and sat there almost all game, others dont go in teamfights and falme other players







LOL HON generation ruined by pop music...


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Had a great game with some not so great players recently. We were losing all game, then I realized what was wrong. Sniper with 4 hyper stones, boots and a bottle. Tidehunter was afraid to initiate all game, dying in team fights without ulting. Lich was always out of place.
> Luckily, the other team got cocky when they got a Rapier and Aegis on Weaver and refused to finish the match. Somehow at the height of my frustration, we managed to kill the other team, including Weaver, twice. We took the Rapier and pushed mid all the way to a win.
> https://dotabuff.com/matches/40812241


BH's item build is top off the roof, 2 attack modifiers


----------



## Zulli85

Oppa Dendi style.


----------



## Chris++

Loving Rubick so much <3


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

oppa gangnam style


----------



## JoeWalsh

Patch notes again. Meepo.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris++*
> 
> Loving Rubick so much <3


Fun hero, I had a awesome game last night where I randomed Naga Siren and was bot with a Rubick, was 4-0 before the mid was even 7. Then Rubick stealing tides ult was perfect in teamfights.


----------



## KellyKelly

Finally Meeps!


----------



## mr one

Still waiting for tuskarr


----------



## Awsan

ohhh Xin where are you


----------



## Zulli85

Meeepoooooooo.

I don't play him but he is fun to have on your team.


----------



## dezahp

Meepo always makes the game fun lol.

Gahhhhhhhhhhhh this game makes me want to punch my monitor sometimes lolol. Guess that's what I get for solo queuing all the time haha.


----------



## TheOddOne

Added Meepo
Added Meepo
Added Mepoo
Added Meepo
Added Meepo


----------



## JoeWalsh

Also should mention that Dendi is doing an AMA on Reddit, Twitter verified.


----------



## Krud




----------



## For_the_moves

I stopped playing before a chance to learn Meepo. Any tips on playing him? Micromanagement must be hell with him, and I'm weak in that area already.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*


GABEN
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I stopped playing before a chance to learn Meepo. Any tips on playing him? Micromanagement must be hell with him, and I'm weak in that area already.


Meepo is one of the hardest heroes in the game to play. Quite possibly the hardest. That said I don't really have any advice for you, not one of my better heroes.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> GABEN
> Meepo is one of the hardest heroes in the game to play. Quite possibly the hardest. That said I don't really have any advice for you, not one of my better heroes.


i hope valve will make controlling him easier for new players


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Finally got lucky enough to play this game. I haven't played a MOBA since DOTA was still a Warcraft 3 custom game!

I've got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> i hope valve will make controlling him easier for new players


Well the thing is Meepo isn't meant to be easy to play especially if you aren't good or have no idea how to micro since he really is probably the hardest hero to play in the game. I'm glad that they're adding Meepo but also not at the same time because I'm sure I will encounter a lot of fails who will try to attempt at playing him lol


----------



## BigPharma

So I just got an invite and played my first game was absolutely awful. I've read some guides and whatnot but it was definitely harder than I thought. I think what I'm struggling with is the item selection, it just seems very confusing at the start.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigPharma*
> 
> So I just got an invite and played my first game was absolutely awful. I've read some guides and whatnot but it was definitely harder than I thought. I think what I'm struggling with is the item selection, it just seems very confusing at the start.


Guides are nice but you need to play to learn what is needed for different situations, so keep at it, you will get better!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> i hope valve will make controlling him easier for new players


I'm not sure that is possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Finally got lucky enough to play this game. I haven't played a MOBA since DOTA was still a Warcraft 3 custom game!
> I've got a lot of catching up to do.


Dota still is a WarIII custom game.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigPharma*
> 
> So I just got an invite and played my first game was absolutely awful. I've read some guides and whatnot but it was definitely harder than I thought. I think what I'm struggling with is the item selection, it just seems very confusing at the start.


MOBA games probably have the biggest learning curve of any video game on the planet, they aren't easy to pick up and are even harder to become good at. There is just a ton of stuff to absorb and for many people it is too much to try and learn in the beginning. But with lots and lots of practice you will get there. I recommend playing a lot, watching pro level replays, and visiting playdota.com to learn the basics (and more advanced stuff) about the game. Check out the link below; The info there covers Dota 1 but the map, heroes, items, and mechanics are exactly the same so it also applies to Dota 2.

It may also be easier if you find a couple of heroes that you like and pick them every game for a while. If you decide to do so I can help you with general strategy and item builds as they are different for each type of hero. Also the in-game recommended items aren't always ideal but you should probably follow them if you've got no idea what else to get. Hope this helps!









http://www.playdota.com/learn


----------



## BigPharma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> MOBA games probably have the biggest learning curve of any video game on the planet, they aren't easy to pick up and are even harder to become good at. There is just a ton of stuff to absorb and for many people it is too much to try and learn in the beginning. But with lots and lots of practice you will get there. I recommend playing a lot, watching pro level replays, and visiting playdota.com to learn the basics (and more advanced stuff) about the game. Check out the link below; The info there covers Dota 1 but the map, heroes, items, and mechanics are exactly the same so it also applies to Dota 2.
> It may also be easier if you find a couple of heroes that you like and pick them every game for a while. If you decide to do so I can help you with general strategy and item builds as they are different for each type of hero. Also the in-game recommended items aren't always ideal but you should probably follow them if you've got no idea what else to get. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.playdota.com/learn


Yeah, I kept up the The International when it was on, and I kept thinking "this doesn't look that hard" but now I know better. I guess since it is a type of game that I had never played before, I was unable to pick up on the many nuances. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mylilpony

How is everyone doing with meepo? I'm pretty rusty with him and had a few careless deaths (like accidentally leaving a meepo out and letting it run into their fountain chasing). We had a chance to win but a 30 win lion who was making some pretty boneheaded mistakes and no one wanted to rosh even if we won a teamfight...very strange match.



When did they add the Aghanim's buff? Is it even worthwhile? I feel like it wouldve been better to get a damage or stat item instead....thoughts?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> How is everyone doing with meepo? I'm pretty rusty with him and had a few careless deaths (like accidentally leaving a meepo out and letting it run into their fountain chasing). We had a chance to win but a 30 win lion who was making some pretty boneheaded mistakes and no one wanted to rosh even if we won a teamfight...very strange match.
> 
> When did they add the Aghanim's buff? Is it even worthwhile? I feel like it wouldve been better to get a damage or stat item instead....thoughts?


I honestly don't find it worthwhile to get Aghanims on meepo. Once you get 4 meepos, it gets pretty hectic to control all of them individually especially when in ganks and fights. I usually leave one meepo in the pool in case one of them gets in trouble.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> How is everyone doing with meepo? I'm pretty rusty with him and had a few careless deaths (like accidentally leaving a meepo out and letting it run into their fountain chasing). We had a chance to win but a 30 win lion who was making some pretty boneheaded mistakes and no one wanted to rosh even if we won a teamfight...very strange match.
> 
> When did they add the Aghanim's buff? Is it even worthwhile? I feel like it wouldve been better to get a damage or stat item instead....thoughts?


My favorite items on meeps are treads, later bots. Meka, blink, orchid, medalion, Euls, Vlads if theres to other right clickers, on my team forcestaff, some rare cases Eblade Never aghz.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Well the thing is Meepo isn't meant to be easy to play especially if you aren't good or have no idea how to micro since he really is probably the hardest hero to play in the game. I'm glad that they're adding Meepo but also not at the same time because I'm sure I will encounter a lot of fails who will try to attempt at playing him lol


i just finished playing with some one who never played dota 1 and tried playing Meepo it was an epic fail


----------



## Awsan

In this game only me(SF) and naga carried the game had good last hits and denies while having the highest xp/min and gold/min and meepo was a fail


----------



## For_the_moves

I'm just seeing bad Meepo after bad Meepo in matches. I was interested in playing him, but he looks so difficult so I won't bother.

Just had a another great match wit Veno. Any beginners learning this game should try him out. Great spells, great map control and lingering damage from poison will get you some kills.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> How is everyone doing with meepo? I'm pretty rusty with him and had a few careless deaths (like accidentally leaving a meepo out and letting it run into their fountain chasing). We had a chance to win but a 30 win lion who was making some pretty boneheaded mistakes and no one wanted to rosh even if we won a teamfight...very strange match.
> 
> When did they add the Aghanim's buff? Is it even worthwhile? I feel like it wouldve been better to get a damage or stat item instead....thoughts?


They had Batman + Bane, you can't win


----------



## TFL Replica

Every match seems to be determined by which team picks meepo (they will lose).


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigPharma*
> 
> So I just got an invite and played my first game was absolutely awful. I've read some guides and whatnot but it was definitely harder than I thought. I think what I'm struggling with is the item selection, it just seems very confusing at the start.


I highly recommend trying co-op vs bot matches on easy or medium difficulty. Hard is the default setting and is where you'll find the worst matches (a lot of people don't bother changing the difficulty) - lots of lazy people there, and unfair AI is granted extra gold/exp for a bit of a challenge. I've queued a few medium matches with friends who are learning, and it seems the best place to learn alongside others who are learning until you feel comfortable with the game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Every match seems to be determined by which team picks meepo (they will lose).


Everyone is trying out the new hero. Little do they know how hard he is so I'm not surprised his team is losing most of the time.


----------



## mr one

i never tried thoose hardest bots


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> How is everyone doing with meepo? I'm pretty rusty with him and had a few careless deaths (like accidentally leaving a meepo out and letting it run into their fountain chasing). We had a chance to win but a 30 win lion who was making some pretty boneheaded mistakes and no one wanted to rosh even if we won a teamfight...very strange match.
> 
> When did they add the Aghanim's buff? Is it even worthwhile? I feel like it wouldve been better to get a damage or stat item instead....thoughts?


I think next time if i get an aghs (like if we have a real carry) i'll leave one in the fountain to poof to if I'm getting ganked.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> They had Batman + Bane, you can't win


Rubick = nightstalker?

Now I feel like a moron that I refused to accept my friend's dota2 invite (out of his goodwill) because I was afraid I wouldn't have time to play with him


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I think next time if i get an aghs (like if we have a real carry) i'll leave one in the fountain to poof to if I'm getting ganked.


Invite me to play with you when you decide to play Tide again


----------



## Jim888

So when ya'll play with ppl from the OCN group do ya'll just kinda go down the list inviting ppl or what?

I Played a LOT with some guys who were pretty good, but then I couldn't play for a few months and now I'm really rusty...I've still got the knowledge but have trouble implementing it some times, so I've been playing with friends who've been playing for about a month and its driving me crazy how bad they are

I've got a really aggressive play style and pretty much dont care who I play


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> So when ya'll play with ppl from the OCN group do ya'll just kinda go down the list inviting ppl or what?
> I Played a LOT with some guys who were pretty good, but then I couldn't play for a few months and now I'm really rusty...I've still got the knowledge but have trouble implementing it some times, so I've been playing with friends who've been playing for about a month and its driving me crazy how bad they are
> I've got a really aggressive play style and pretty much dont care who I play


Well if you're playing with new friends you're at least playing against newer dota players as well so your rust isn't as big of a detriment. Or, just play against bots.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Invite me to play with you when you decide to play Tide again


I'm trying to get at least 5 games with every hero that I haven't played (most of my remaining ones are carries). Shockingly, my win-rate is higher now. And I don't even have 5 with Lycan or AM yet.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Well if you're playing with new friends you're at least playing against newer dota players as well so your rust isn't as big of a detriment. Or, just play against bots.
> I'm trying to get at least 5 games with every hero that I haven't played (most of my remaining ones are carries). Shockingly, my win-rate is higher now. And I don't even have 5 with Lycan or AM yet.


I haven't touched like 40 heroes yet lol, how's ur Meepo quest going on ?


----------



## SyncMaster753

me and 3 or so friends got an invite last week and it's been a blast from the past. A pretty faithful recreation.

Not sure if it's won my dedication from LoL yet ( guinsoo's Vs. Icefrog)

I'll continue to enjoy it though, can't wait until the launch.

PS: the monetization looks pretty shaky, can't see myself spending much on this store


----------



## KellyKelly

I would go with Icefrog, Euls and Neichus over Pendragon and Guinsoo anyday. Been asking to join the OCN group for months now. Exclusive group=) IF your lucky maybe you get in!


----------



## Krud

Game too easy. Play a real game like CoD or 1.6 and come at me


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyncMaster753*
> 
> me and 3 or so friends got an invite last week and it's been a blast from the past. A pretty faithful recreation.
> Not sure if it's won my dedication from LoL yet ( guinsoo's Vs. Icefrog)
> I'll continue to enjoy it though, can't wait until the launch.
> PS: the monetization looks pretty shaky, can't see myself spending much on this store


No one is making anyone spen money in the store.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> I would go with Icefrog, Euls and Neichus over Pendragon and Guinsoo anyday. Been asking to join the OCN group for months now. Exclusive group=) IF your lucky maybe you get in!


You have? Haven't seen you asking, what is your Steam account?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Game too easy. Play a real game like CoD or 1.6 and come at me


Wat.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Game too easy. Play a real game like CoD or 1.6 and come at me


What's your ID on steam Krud?


----------



## dezahp

I wish there was a max of only 3 pauses for each team in a game...so annoying


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You have? Haven't seen you asking, what is your Steam account?
> Wat.


KellyKelly_430 is my nick, thank you for replying!


----------



## Krud

@moves Steam ID is in my sig!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> KellyKelly_430 is my nick, thank you for replying!


Searched for you at the Steam website, no results found. You sure that is your Steam account name?


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Game too easy. Play a real game like CoD or 1.6 and come at me


Oh lawdy, please teach me how to play Visage then if the game's too easy.

Besides learning from some pro league's players via youtube (in dota 1, mind you, and even then he was a rare sight), I have yet to play against a single decent Visage


----------



## mr one

there are so many mainstream heroes, like if someone takes ursa or lycan its gg to enemy or your team


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> there are so many mainstream heroes, like if someone takes ursa or lycan its gg to enemy or your team


Against a well-coordinated team, both are not even the slightest concern.

Lycan = Time to shapeshift and run like hell. He's a half-baked tank at best, and more so like ganker/semi-carry.
Ursa = His combo can be easily countered with a few disables, not to mention the fact that once he has exhausted all his skills (op+enraged) he's pretty useless.

However, both are great at pubstomping for sure







(doesn't mean they can't be countered 1v1 wise)


----------



## mr one

Ahhh yeah, so guys maybe team up and go today to play couple of games?


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

I played a lot of Dota 1 and I recently got my dota 2 key and it has been awesome. I recently started and am like 90-100 games in and it is awesome. I can't wait for release.


----------



## TheOddOne

Hey guys, Alchemist no longer has the lowest win %


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hey guys, Alchemist no longer has the lowest win %


So whos now having a lowest win percentage? i saw some guys owning even with cm









So add me on stem mr_minister1 and later we could play couple of games


----------



## Krud

Lowest is meepo at 37%, treant still number 1. Shows how good that global aura is, and how much it helps win early game

Visage too hard


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Lowest is meepo at 37%, treant still number 1. Shows how good that global aura is, and how much it helps win early game
> Visage too hard


More so because treant is usually picked in a team game, and his ulti couple with a carry or other combo (especially if he has refresher orb) usually guarantee at least 3 kills, and occasionally rampage. That living armor thing was great in dota 1, but now i think it's kinda op. lol global aura plus you can heal towers now too (i know the healing structure aura is not global, but still)? I remember there's another hero that can heal structures too, but global aura for heroes alone is a huge advantage early on, cause it means you can babysit carries without being in the same lane with them, and they can get their core items faster instead of spending money on healing & survivability.

Well, minus the fact that you will also feed the enemy quite a lot of experience because the aura makes creeps last longer, and they push deeper into the enemy's territory = free exp/gold as creeps keep pushing into the enemy tower's range, cause treant is a slowpoke support melee hero (unless he keeps spamming the seed skill).


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> More so because treant is usually picked in a team game, and his ulti couple with a carry or other combo (especially if he has refresher orb) usually guarantee at least 3 kills, and occasionally rampage. That living armor thing was great in dota 1, but now i think it's kinda op. lol global aura plus you can heal towers now too (i know the healing structure aura is not global, but still)? I remember there's another hero that can heal structures too, but global aura for heroes alone is a huge advantage early on, cause it means you can babysit carries without being in the same lane with them, and they can get their core items faster instead of spending money on healing & survivability.
> Well, minus the fact that you will also feed the enemy quite a lot of experience because the aura makes creeps last longer, and they push deeper into the enemy's territory = free exp/gold as creeps keep pushing into the enemy tower's range, cause treant is a slowpoke support melee hero (unless he keeps spamming the seed skill).


I don't think he's great in Dota 2, I've only seen him picked one by Darer in the competitive scene, I guess he's just not fit in the current meta, and tbh no idea where to lane him.


----------



## jidakra

Roof is a terrible hero for competitive play. He has 0 lane presence, his ulti is very hard to place because he has no mobility whatsoever and it has a casttime. Even if you place it, supports and such can still cast their spells while the carry can just get a bkb and negate the whole thing. Invis is easily countered.
The only decent thing is the reg, but that doesnt make him anywhere near pickworthy. He really needs a rework, he has no clear role right now, ever since his armornerf he cant even soak up damage.

Looking forward to 6.75 coming out in the very near future, I hope to see some nerfs to completely overpowered heroes like darkseer, as well as reworks of Dire's advantage on the hardlane as well as roshan...


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jidakra*
> 
> Roof is a terrible hero for competitive play. He has 0 lane presence, his ulti is very hard to place because he has no mobility whatsoever and it has a casttime. Even if you place it, supports and such can still cast their spells while the carry can just get a bkb and negate the whole thing. Invis is easily countered.
> The only decent thing is the reg, but that doesnt make him anywhere near pickworthy. He really needs a rework, he has no clear role right now, ever since his armornerf he cant even soak up damage.
> Looking forward to 6.75 coming out in the very near future, I hope to see some nerfs to completely overpowered heroes like darkseer, as well as reworks of Dire's advantage on the hardlane as well as roshan...


Uh, I recall Overgrowth stops every actions (movement and skill usages, unlike siren's net that only immobilize the target) and yes it doesn't goes through BKB, unless its mechanic is changed again. I have yet to see this casttime for overgrowth, is it a new thing in dota2? Because in dota 1 there was only a slight animation delay before the vines popped up.

Also, BKB is expensive for a reason lol. If someone wants to counter overgrowth then he/she will have to pay the price for it. Invis = people really need to stop relying on it as a primary tool for escaping. Since the introduction of dust it has become quite useless (150g = 3-4 creeps, takes less than 15 seconds if you're good with last hitting) in terms of escape mechanism. However, most types of invis (minus the rune) usually have some form of movement speed buffs on top of it. That, combining with juking, should be how you escape from most of your chasers. You can even purge people with dust to remove the true sight effect (the purge's slow effect is not the only thing that makes diffusal so useful, you can purge debuffs on your teammate without slowing him as well), or buy dust yourself to counter sentry wards, or coordinate a gank on the gem-bearer. Seriously, no one will keeps shelling out 600g (or whatever the price of gem is now) just to catch invis people. Might not be the case for treant because he can cloak almost the entire team, but sentry wards placed at intersections in the forest are more effective anyway.

PS. Invis is easy to counter, but not treant's though. You can literally run around the entire forest in one zone(without crossing the middle lane) and will never break your invis. Good juking, though, requires a pretty thorough understanding of the map's terrain, which takes time to learn (either through guides or by playing the game yourself).


----------



## jidakra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Uh, I recall Overgrowth stops every actions (movement and skill usages, unlike siren's net that only immobilize the target) and yes it doesn't goes through BKB, unless its mechanic is changed again. I have yet to see this casttime for overgrowth, is it a new thing in dota2? Because in dota 1 there was only a slight animation delay before the vines popped up.


Roof prevents u from blinking, going invis, attacking and does NOT ministun or silence. It has a rather long castanimation, comparable to leshracs splitearth.
Quote:


> Also, BKB is expensive for a reason lol. If someone wants to counter overgrowth then he/she will have to pay the price for it.


As i said, the only one who NEEDS to counter roofulti are rightclick-heroes, i.e. carries, who, in competitive games, almost always buy a bkb anyway, esp in the current metagame (one reason why enigma is so extremely popular right now)
Quote:


> Invis = people really need to stop relying on it as a primary tool for escaping. Since the introduction of dust it has become quite useless (150g = 3-4 creeps, takes less than 15 seconds if you're good with last hitting) in terms of escape mechanism. However, most types of invis (minus the rune) usually have some form of movement speed buffs on top of it. That, combining with juking, should be how you escape from most of your chasers. You can even purge people with dust to remove the true sight effect (the purge's slow effect is not the only thing that makes diffusal so useful, you can purge debuffs on your teammate without slowing him as well), or buy dust yourself to counter sentry wards, or coordinate a gank on the gem-bearer. Seriously, no one will keeps shelling out 600g (or whatever the price of gem is now) just to catch invis people. Might not be the case for treant because he can cloak almost the entire team, but sentry wards placed at intersections in the forest are more effective anyway.
> PS. Invis is easy to counter, but not treant's though. You can literally run around the entire forest in one zone(without crossing the middle lane) and will never break your invis. Good juking, though, requires a pretty thorough understanding of the map's terrain, which takes time to learn (either through guides or by playing the game yourself).


no idea where u are going with this or why u felt the need to type this out. dust is 180g btw, not 150. invis is atm only useful in the lanephase, see gondar/clinkz/brood hardlane.
the only application of roofs invis is on the hardlane (and for saving low hp heroes, very unreliable though and doesnt justify picking him), but why the hell would u put a roof there if u can get a gondar who does a far better job at it and is more useful to the team?

Roof is without a doubt one of the worst heroes in the game atm and rly needs a remake (again, lol).


----------



## Zackcy

Pro Furion build:

Hand of Midas + refresher + agh.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Empire has been killing the star ladder season. They only dropped 1 series so far. Quite impressive


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Pro Furion build:
> Hand of Midas + refresher + agh.


More like the most annoying Furion build possible for his teammates. Supposed to use ulti to prevent towers and raxes from being pushed down, not farm as much as possible. Lost a game recently because of a Furion that went that build.


----------



## mylilpony

I thought Roof's ult goes through BKB unless they cast BKB after Roof casts his ult?

Also I had my biggest dota FAIL in months. Got riki and accidentally went BFURY without thinking (playing BH lately too much i guess?) (17 minutes which wasn't too bad but still a stupid item choice) and we ended up losing even though I started 9-1 (had a bad spirit breaker/weaver [also, who picks a weaver as the last hero when we have no support after I pick riki and after they pick bounty hunter????]). They lost the game for us but if I had my diffusal/damage items faster outcome could have been different.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> More like the most annoying Furion build possible for his teammates. Supposed to use ulti to prevent towers and raxes from being pushed down, not farm as much as possible. Lost a game recently because of a Furion that went that build.


Haha I remember we played a game where our Furion just spammed his ulti mindlessly and you flamed him til he had enough and muted you ROFL


----------



## mylilpony

I present to you guys, the biggest fail team I've played on in a long time. I tried to submit to dotafail but you can't submit two clips from same game i guess.

Pt.1 dota2://matchid=43270200&matchtime=3010

Pt.2 dota2://matchid=43270200&matchtime=3316


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I thought Roof's ult goes through BKB unless they cast BKB after Roof casts his ult?


That is correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Haha I remember we played a game where our Furion just spammed his ulti mindlessly and you flamed him til he had enough and muted you ROFL


Haha yeah that sounds about right. Tons of people think they are really good at the game and also think they know what they're doing. Of course they don't listen to any advice either. Have seen it so many times with Furion.


----------



## AOwpr

Been meaning to watch Empire.Scandal, heard he's great at a hero I was meaning to learn but forgot which one it was.









And hi guys, new guy in the group (haven't joined on steam yet), I play a lot so I'm sure I'll see you guys every now and then. Edit: would love an invite to the Steam group, id is AONomad


----------



## Jim888

Anyone up for a game? I'm on now... steam name thetiger51 dota2 name 8infinitiISeverything8


----------



## For_the_moves

Update is out!

*Edit*
With no new heroes!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Update is out!
> *Edit*
> With no new heroes!


Not that many more heroes to go, its all good.







Definitely a pretty minor patch though.

http://www.dota2.com/news/updates/


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOwpr*
> 
> Been meaning to watch Empire.Scandal, heard he's great at a hero I was meaning to learn but forgot which one it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hi guys, new guy in the group (haven't joined on steam yet), I play a lot so I'm sure I'll see you guys every now and then. Edit: would love an invite to the Steam group, id is AONomad


You mean Shadow Fiend ? cuz that's like his trademark.


----------



## dezahp

Lmao I'm loving Dota 2 devs so far. So far I've gotten 3 messages saying that actions have been taken against players that I have reported. Just came on and loaded dota and received another one. I wish they mentioned which person was it that I reported.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Lmao I'm loving Dota 2 devs so far. So far I've gotten 3 messages saying that actions have been taken against players that I have reported. Just came on and loaded dota and received another one. I wish they mentioned which person was it that I reported.


I lost a game cuz of a feeder, I reported him, and then saw the message later, queue'd, went against him, won the game, best feeling evah


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

If there is a steam group I would like to join. Steam Name: prokser_ and dota 2 name zythera


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I lost a game cuz of a feeder, I reported him, and then saw the message later, queue'd, went against him, won the game, best feeling evah


I really wish I get such an opportunity.

My personal list of fail noobs is already two pages Letter-sized paper long.


----------



## Awsan

i have been playing dota for around 6 years and until now i am waiting to play with you guys







.....Addme: ThE_DuMmY


----------



## mylilpony

Ton of pps in OCN chat today!

Played w/ 2 yesterday, won a fun game (Chen with Dagon lvl2 lol)

HUGE update http://www.playdota.com/changelogs/6.75


----------



## Krud

^those are dota 1 change notes


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> ^those are dota 1 change notes


They will be implementing the changes for dota2 in the next two weeks, that's why last patch was so small./

AM leg nerf is huge http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hypRW97gl4


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> They will be implementing the changes for dota2 in the next two weeks, that's why last patch was so small./
> AM leg nerf is huge http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hypRW97gl4


I lol'd.


----------



## TheOddOne

NO LEGS STRAT SO IMBA


----------



## mylilpony

Ugh. Apparently the new TA build is linkens and manta, and the new SK build is Tranquil boots/Aghanims first no courier/wards?

I need to stop matchmaking with less than 3 ppl. So frustrating.


----------



## BigPharma

Thanks for all your help guys. I'm about 50 hours in to the game and I think it's awesome, but I can't get past the vitriolic nature of the community. Incredibly abrasive.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigPharma*
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys. I'm about 50 hours in to the game and I think it's awesome, but I can't get past the vitriolic nature of the community. Incredibly abrasive.


Moba games are like that at the beginner level. Gets better. You can report players for being abusive too. Click on their name on the scoreboard to being up the menu.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Moba games are like that at the beginner level. Gets better. You can report players for being abusive too. Click on their name on the scoreboard to being up the menu.


Also, make use of the mute feature. Just click the speaker icon next to the player's name. As soon as they start taking trash, mute them. Just make sure to tell them first, it's puts a little sting in it.


----------



## BigPharma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Also, make use of the mute feature. Just click the speaker icon next to the player's name. As soon as they start taking trash, mute them. Just make sure to tell them first, it's puts a little sting in it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Moba games are like that at the beginner level. Gets better. You can report players for being abusive too. Click on their name on the scoreboard to being up the menu.


Alright, I'll try that. Ever since I got to 20 wins, matchmaking has thrown me in with people who have 200+ wins, so obviously there are going to be aspects of the game that I'm going to fall short in. I just kind of wish the matchmaking was a little more balanced. Thanks guys.


----------



## Lokster1

Man I took around a month break (playing GW2 and TL2), coming back to Dota and getting my ass kicked =(
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigPharma*
> 
> Alright, I'll try that. Ever since I got to 20 wins, matchmaking has thrown me in with people who have 200+ wins, so obviously there are going to be aspects of the game that I'm going to fall short in. I just kind of wish the matchmaking was a little more balanced. Thanks guys.


MM still needs to be worked on, but sometimes a person with a lot of wins can be horrible. Just means they have played a TON of games, they could be 200-500 overall =P


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigPharma*
> 
> Alright, I'll try that. Ever since I got to 20 wins, matchmaking has thrown me in with people who have 200+ wins, so obviously there are going to be aspects of the game that I'm going to fall short in. I just kind of wish the matchmaking was a little more balanced. Thanks guys.


That's better than running into a pre-made 5 man team and your team is nothing but a bunch of random people put together. Happened to me quite a few times already after I got a few consecutive wins.

90% of the time you'd end up losing because your teammate doesn't know how to play as a team and keep feeding the other team.


----------



## KellyKelly

Dotas mmr system is fine guys, its been made to keep us all as close to 50/50 as possible. Win a couple and you are moving up in the algorythems and lose a couple, down you go. Even Dendi plays with total scrubs, watch his streams and you will see=)


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Dotas mmr system is fine guys, its been made to keep us all as close to 50/50 as possible. Win a couple and you are moving up in the algorythems and lose a couple, down you go. Even Dendi plays with total scrubs, watch his streams and you will see=)


Well it does exactly that, I have 85/85.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigPharma*
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys. I'm about 50 hours in to the game and I think it's awesome, but I can't get past the vitriolic nature of the community. Incredibly abrasive.


Yeah..I usually ask 2 or 3 times before I get annoyed (like if support isn't buying any courier or ward, or if someone is feeding), and give tips if its clear they are new. If they start doing worse or making excuses or trolling , i get pretty pssed though. Still pissed. I'm pretty sure I could have won at least 80 more games, if there wasn't that ONE teammate that didnt' do their job. And with 45 minute games, when everything else was great, except for that one repeat offender, you get pretty annoyed.

But yes, the mute button is great.


----------



## Zackcy

Man, I wish I could play Dota right now, I want to play Alchemist. Dat 1.0 BAT.


----------



## dezahp

The thing I get most pissed about is when people pick more than 2 carries or some useless heroes. Had quite a few games when the team picks alchemist, void, drow, etc and the other team has tide, sk, and what not...so then I end up feeling like there's no point in playing anymore lol


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> The thing I get most pissed about is when people pick more than 2 carries or some useless heroes. Had quite a few games when the team picks alchemist, void, drow, etc and the other team has tide, sk, and what not...so then I end up feeling like there's no point in playing anymore lol


Drow useless? Nah. She's has no escapes yes. But she can mess up a team fight once she gets a little farm. I use to love Alchemist but then i realized that he's just too limited.








*
-Edit-*

Patch is out!


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Drow useless? Nah. She's has no escapes yes. But she can mess up a team fight once she gets a little farm. I use to love Alchemist but then i realized that he's just too limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> -Edit-*
> Patch is out!


Guess you didn't quite completely get my post lol. I'm talking about people picking a bunch of carries on a team with no support and no nothing lol. Alchemist to me is a terrible hero. I hate seeing when people pick him.


----------



## TheOddOne

Hey guys Treant is the new OP hero, off lane Treant and maxing Living Armor in an aggressive line-up is pretty QQ. Imagine Treant+Templar on same team, you can never kill her








Alchemist 30mins 6 slots inc


----------



## mylilpony

They let a pretty big bug in....you were able to eat Roshan with clinkz ult or Persuade w/ chen....they just hotfixed it right now. It was kind of funny (i tested it in private game).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Dotas mmr system is fine guys, its been made to keep us all as close to 50/50 as possible. Win a couple and you are moving up in the algorythems and lose a couple, down you go. Even Dendi plays with total scrubs, watch his streams and you will see=)


Indeed. I remember playing with Dendi shortly after I got the beta which was only a few weeks into the beta itself. Played with Tobi Wan too. I play mostly pub games by myself and I'm only like ~15 wins over .500 I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Drow useless? Nah. She's has no escapes yes. But she can mess up a team fight once she gets a little farm. I use to love Alchemist but then i realized that he's just too limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> -Edit-*
> Patch is out!


Honestly Drow is one of the weakest heroes in the game IMO. I dunno if she got a buff in the recent patch like many of the other heroes but she is fragile, slow, and has no escape mechanism. You've got to farm at least a Lothar's before she comes useful and if you die a couple of times early game its tough to come back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hey guys Treant is the new OP hero, off lane Treant and maxing Living Armor in an aggressive line-up is pretty QQ. Imagine Treant+Templar on same team, you can never kill her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alchemist 30mins 6 slots inc


Living Armor was global for a long time was it not. Could be wrong as I missed quite a bit of time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> They let a pretty big bug in....you were able to eat Roshan with clinkz ult or Persuade w/ chen....they just hotfixed it right now. It was kind of funny (i tested it in private game).


Wish I saw that haha.


----------



## TheOddOne

I beat Dendi mid as Rubick he was Pudge I'm confirmed to be good JK


----------



## ShaneS429

I'm getting back into Dota 2 again. Have been spending a few days do bot games, randoming, trying out the new heroes since I last played.

So nervous to play an actual game. I hate being yelled at for being new


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'm getting back into Dota 2 again. Have been spending a few days do bot games, randoming, trying out the new heroes since I last played.
> So nervous to play an actual game. I hate being yelled at for being new


Don't let that deter you. Just don't be one of those players that don't listen or think for themselves.

I played with a Kotl today while I was PL against Wisp and Pudge. One of the most annoying people I ever (bottom) laned with as Dire. He kept pushing the lane with his spells, died twice due to bad positioning and said that we had to get them now before it was too late. I tried to explain but he wouldn't listen.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'm getting back into Dota 2 again. Have been spending a few days do bot games, randoming, trying out the new heroes since I last played.
> So nervous to play an actual game. I hate being yelled at for being new


Don't let that bother you. If people start to give you a hard time you can mute them so yo don't have to deal with it. Pull up the scoreboard and click the speaker icon next to the player's name. Shouldn't let that prevent you from playing!


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I'm getting back into Dota 2 again. Have been spending a few days do bot games, randoming, trying out the new heroes since I last played.
> So nervous to play an actual game. I hate being yelled at for being new


Just try and not feed, that's the only time I get frustrated with myself and feel I deserve a good yelling =P

But I've had people yell at me when we are winning and dominating the other side and people try to help me when we are getting our asses handed to us. I guess it all depends on the luck of the roll when you get your team if your randoming.


----------



## Krud

I would advise against randoming when you are playing with real people, and especially when playing with a premade group.

Try to figure out what your team is missing, and pick a hero that fills that slot, you will win more often and move up in MMR if your team composition is better rather than have an extra 200 gold for randoming.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> I would advise against randoming when you are playing with real people, and especially when playing with a premade group.
> Try to figure out what your team is missing, and pick a hero that fills that slot, you will win more often and move up in MMR if your team composition is better rather than have an extra 200 gold for randoming.


I just hit random as soon as I load into the pick screen, I like getting to use different heroes that I normally wouldnt pick myself. It does hurt sometimes though when the rest of the team doesn't pick with any logic, plus I have found a few heroes I'm absolutely horrible with.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I just hit random as soon as I load into the pick screen, I like getting to use different heroes that I normally wouldnt pick myself. It does hurt sometimes though when the rest of the team doesn't pick with any logic, plus I have found a few heroes I'm absolutely horrible with.


As someone who has played 800+ matches and randomed for about 800 of those, I suggest waiting at least 45 seconds before randoming. The other team may try and hard-counter (like riki for AM, BH for riki, etc) or your team may be one of those headache-y ones that pick four carries after you pick a carry and refuse to get support, or one that gets 3 mid heroes and none of them get enough farm and you lose, or something ridiculous like that. At this point I pick that late and depending on team composition or enemy composition, I may repick the hero i randomed to better support the team (and then lose b/c my team is stupid).

Sometimes you will lose a game during the picking phase (it happens all the time) and then feel annoyed or angry you spent 30-50 minutes in a game that you knew you were gonna lose.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> As someone who has played 800+ matches and randomed for about 800 of those, I suggest waiting at least 45 seconds before randoming. The other team may try and hard-counter (like riki for AM, BH for riki, etc) or your team may be one of those headache-y ones that pick four carries after you pick a carry and refuse to get support, or one that gets 3 mid heroes and none of them get enough farm and you lose, or something ridiculous like that. At this point I pick that late and depending on team composition or enemy composition, I may repick the hero i randomed to better support the team (and then lose b/c my team is stupid).
> Sometimes you will lose a game during the picking phase (it happens all the time) and then feel annoyed or angry you spent 30-50 minutes in a game that you knew you were gonna lose.


Happens to me a lot of the times when I solo-que because you'd actually find it pretty surprising how many people don't know how to play a team based game lol and can't pick a well balanced team.


----------



## For_the_moves

Just a suggestion, if you're not knowledgeable on all the heroes you should not random in a public game. It's bad for both you and your team. I've seen people random then ask for a swap because they can't play who they got. If that's the case, why random in the first place?


----------



## ShaneS429

So instead of jumping straight into normal games after almost 12 months of not playing any, I decided to do some single draft matches.

Played 2, won both. First time I was VS, didn't start out too well, but as the game progressed I was able to get some good swaps off. Second game I picked Luna and had mid. Kunkka was out laning me badly, but after getting a good gank, things swung in my favor.

Overall, pretty happy with my first games in almost a year.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Happens to me a lot of the times when I solo-que because you'd actually find it pretty surprising how many people don't know how to play a team based game lol and can't pick a well balanced team.


Did you just start a new dota acct, or a smurf? just saw your name in channel and you have some nice (but very few ) wins.

Also for those interested interesting Dota 2 "Staff Cup"
http://esfiworld.com/news/other-dota-2-staff-cup-announced

I've seen Bumblebee's stream before, quite good


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Did you just start a new dota acct, or a smurf? just saw your name in channel and you have some nice (but very few ) wins.
> Also for those interested interesting Dota 2 "Staff Cup"
> http://esfiworld.com/news/other-dota-2-staff-cup-announced
> I've seen Bumblebee's stream before, quite good


Yea I made a smurf because I started playing with some of my friends who are completely new and from League of Legends. Games were too hard when I tried with play my regular account with them. My main is d_-


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> As someone who has played 800+ matches and randomed for about 800 of those, I suggest waiting at least 45 seconds before randoming. The other team may try and hard-counter (like riki for AM, BH for riki, etc) or your team may be one of those headache-y ones that pick four carries after you pick a carry and refuse to get support, or one that gets 3 mid heroes and none of them get enough farm and you lose, or something ridiculous like that. At this point I pick that late and depending on team composition or enemy composition, I may repick the hero i randomed to better support the team (and then lose b/c my team is stupid).
> Sometimes you will lose a game during the picking phase (it happens all the time) and then feel annoyed or angry you spent 30-50 minutes in a game that you knew you were gonna lose.


I feel if I wait I should fill in the gap that our team is missing, so instead I hit random right away and live with whatever I get. If they are that concerned with hard countering me then they are usually worried about the wrong guy as I'm usually (95% of the time) not the best guy on my team. I play the game for fun so and usually solo and I'm not worried if I lose a game or two, I'm not a pro and don't expect the people I get to play with to be.


----------



## TheOddOne

Some guy random'd CM, and then repicked Naga, and lost


----------



## mr one

i dont get the point, we paused a game because our friend got dc'ed, and other team players was unpausing all the time, really this is anoying and a lot because every game we had one guys dc'ed someone wanted to play not wait till he reconnects


----------



## Andr3az

What happens with people that get reported alot? Tried playing, but I ended up feeding the enemy team in few matches (no moba experience before).


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> What happens with people that get reported alot? Tried playing, but I ended up feeding the enemy team in few matches (no moba experience before).


low priority pool


----------



## dezahp

Man Dota 2 is consuming too much of my life lol. I need to start getting my priorities in order....I played until 3am last night and finally decided to study for my midterm after and thus not going to sleep....so here I am on my break just finished my midterm and awaiting my next class. I feel like a zombie right now lol. I don't even play GW2 anymore and all my friends are all level 80 now while I'm stuck in the 30's =/


----------



## Vivi_ZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Man Dota 2 is consuming too much of my life lol. I need to start getting my priorities in order....I played until 3am last night and finally decided to study for my midterm after and thus not going to sleep....so here I am on my break just finished my midterm and awaiting my next class. I feel like a zombie right now lol. I don't even play GW2 anymore and all my friends are all level 80 now while I'm stuck in the 30's =/


i hear ya man. i have to finish a 3D animation project :<

ill leave my gaming till after hand-in

Uninstall is the best way haha


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivi_ZA*
> 
> i hear ya man. i have to finish a 3D animation project :<
> ill leave my gaming till after hand-in
> Uninstall is the best way haha


Yea...that is what I may have to do lol. I've always had procrastination issues too so that doesn't help at all lol


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> low priority pool


And it sucks. You have to wait a lot longer than normal, plus you won't get battle points (but like that matters anyway).


----------



## OkanG

I've had DoTa 2 installed for a long time. Tried it a couple of days ago. Going from League of Legends, I feel like the biggest scrub in the world







Any tips?

I actually really like playing Lina. Any ideas who else I'd enjoy? Maybe some heroes who are easy to learn? I don't have any issues with skillshots, so that's not the problem.

I just need to get the hang of items / builds and the heroes´ abilities.


----------



## rageofthepeon

I got a beta invite a while ago, I've watched dota/lol games before but never played them, and tried my hand at a solo game vs bots on easy. I got killed twice within 5 minutes before quitting for the evening. Probably didn't help myself out by picking Lycanthrope







.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've had DoTa 2 installed for a long time. Tried it a couple of days ago. Going from League of Legends, I feel like the biggest scrub in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips?
> I actually really like playing Lina. Any ideas who else I'd enjoy? Maybe some heroes who are easy to learn? I don't have any issues with skillshots, so that's not the problem.
> I just need to get the hang of items / builds and the heroes´ abilities.


Like Lina? Lion. Tidehunter. Venomancer. Where your sole purpose is to use all your spells and die. Other good starting heroes= ones with good escape mechanisms.

Avoid: Meepo, Invoker, Pudge, Enigma, Dark Seer.

Also don't fall into the trap of only playing carries. They might get better kdr's, but you won't improve as a player. semi-support is ideal so you can play more team oriented and learn to play when you don't have access to freefarm, and you're generally more map aware since instead of focusing on farm you're focusing on : ganking, warding, stacking/pulling, etc.


----------



## dezahp

Fixed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Avoid: Meepo, Invoker, Pudge, Enigma, Dark Seer, _Chen, and Visage_.


Not sure if there are any others since I'm running on no sleep right now lol.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Fixed
> Not sure if there are any others since I'm running on no sleep right now lol.


Yea add Chen and Visage, Enchantress, Batrider, Huskar, Wisp, lone druid, Puck, silencer, disruptor, outworld destroyer, ancient apparition., clockwerk, shadow fiend, necrolyte, pugna to the don't play if you're a beginner list


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've had DoTa 2 installed for a long time. Tried it a couple of days ago. Going from League of Legends, I feel like the biggest scrub in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips?
> I actually really like playing Lina. Any ideas who else I'd enjoy? Maybe some heroes who are easy to learn? I don't have any issues with skillshots, so that's not the problem.
> I just need to get the hang of items / builds and the heroes´ abilities.


I would suggest trying Skeleton King, Lich, Venomancer, Lion, Sniper or Viper. Get familiar with them in bot games first, then play online with other players. Once you're comfortable, start trying other heroes. But the biggest tip I can give is, get familiar with all the heroes. That's doesn't mean learning to play them all, but know what they do so you know what you're fighting with and against.


----------



## Zulli85

So like I'm trying to add people to the OCN Dota 2 group but Steam isn't allowing me to do so. Blah.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Like Lina? Lion. Tidehunter. Venomancer. Where your sole purpose is to use all your spells and die. Other good starting heroes= ones with good escape mechanisms.
> Avoid: Meepo, Invoker, Pudge, Enigma, Dark Seer.
> Also don't fall into the trap of only playing carries. They might get better kdr's, but you won't improve as a player. semi-support is ideal so you can play more team oriented and learn to play when you don't have access to freefarm, and you're generally more map aware since instead of focusing on farm you're focusing on : ganking, warding, stacking/pulling, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I would suggest trying Skeleton King, Lich, Venomancer, Lion, Sniper or Viper. Get familiar with them in bot games first, then play online with other players. Once you're comfortable, start trying other heroes. But the biggest tip I can give is, get familiar with all the heroes. That's doesn't mean learning to play them all, but know what they do so you know what you're fighting with and against.


Okay, thanks for the tips guys. I see Pudge a lot. Man, that suicide thing he can do with his ability, annoying!
By the way, what's stacking/pulling? I'm guessing it's something jungle related? Is it like helping the jungler by pulling jungle creep so they spawn faster or something?

But yeah, I've played Skeleton King for a couple of games. He's not exactly the most complicated hero in the game







I'm starting to get familiarized with some items though. There are sooooo many active abilities in items, compared to the items in LoL. Does anyone recommend any items for Lina? I think the item I get all the time is called Dagon or something, just to add some more pwnage to her awesome burst.


----------



## dezahp

Jesus christ I'm so raged....lost a game where I was so incredibly farmed with Sniper. Most useless Puck ever with level 1 Dagon.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Okay, thanks for the tips guys. I see Pudge a lot. Man, that suicide thing he can do with his ability, annoying!
> By the way, what's stacking/pulling? I'm guessing it's something jungle related? Is it like helping the jungler by pulling jungle creep so they spawn faster or something?
> But yeah, I've played Skeleton King for a couple of games. He's not exactly the most complicated hero in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get familiarized with some items though. There are sooooo many active abilities in items, compared to the items in LoL. Does anyone recommend any items for Lina? I think the item I get all the time is called Dagon or something, just to add some more pwnage to her awesome burst.


To me, Dagon is an item I would get only when I'm completely rolling the other team and snowballing in gold unless I'm playing Nyx. Dagon is frowned upon in higher level of games. Builds are always situational and really can't rely on one build each game so you have to get accustomed to that as well. Blink, Sheep Stick (aka scythe of vyse or something?), Alghanim's, etc are usually the types of items you see with Lina.

Stacking is to stack camps of neutral creeps so you are able to gain as much farm as possible. You do this by aggroing the neutral creeps away from their spawn and do this in a way so it loses vision of the camp. You have to do this before their spawn time (every minute) anywhere from xx:50 - xx:56.

Pulling the creeps is when you pull the neutral creep spawn closest to your safe lane to your incoming creep wave so your lane gains extra farm while it negates the enemy's lane their farm and exp. This part is a bit more technical. People ward and counterward these spawns to prevent or counterprevent creep pulling. The bottom lane is also able to pull the remaining creeps from the creep wave, if left over from killing the neutral creeps, to the neutral spawn right above it by destroying or eating the tree. The top lane is also able to pull the creep wave to the most left neutral creep spawn as well.

That's about it....felt like I was typing too much lol


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> To me, Dagon is an item I would get only when I'm completely rolling the other team and snowballing in gold unless I'm playing Nyx. Dagon is frowned upon in higher level of games. Builds are always situational and really can't rely on one build each game so you have to get accustomed to that as well. Blink, Sheep Stick (aka scythe of vyse or something?), Alghanim's, etc are usually the types of items you see with Lina.


Yeah, well I kinda know that. But I think it would be a good idea to actually get to know some of the items, before I start building according to the situation and the other team. There has got to be some items which are always viable.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yeah, well I kinda know that. But I think it would be a good idea to actually get to know some of the items, before I start building according to the situation and the other team. There has got to be some items which are always viable.


If you are feeling comfortable with Lina and landing your stun then get a blink. I always get a blink when playing Lina because it gives me so much power in ganking the other team's heroes. If you team needs more cc or you feel like the other team has a hero who is farming well then I would consider getting a Sheep Stick. These 2 items are basically always key for me when playing Lina and gives you huge ganking power. If you want more burst damage and some more survivability, get Alghanim's. A Skadi is also good if you are getting towards the end of the game and you have extra gold.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> If you are feeling comfortable with Lina and landing your stun then get a blink. I always get a blink when playing Lina because it gives me so much power in ganking the other team's heroes. If you team needs more cc or you feel like the other team has a hero who is farming well then I would consider getting a Sheep Stick. These 2 items are basically always key for me when playing Lina and gives you huge ganking power. If you want more burst damage and some more survivability, get Alghanim's. A Skadi is also good if you are getting towards the end of the game and you have extra gold.


Okay, thanks for the tips. I played Tidehunter yesterday. I really liked Blink Dagger, because I could just blink in and wreck them in a teamfight with my ult







I'll try your suggestions on Lina next time I play her though, thanks.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yeah, well I kinda know that. But I think it would be a good idea to actually get to know some of the items, before I start building according to the situation and the other team. There has got to be some items which are always viable.


Most heroes have a core item or two that you should (almost always) complete before moving onto other items, but even those are usually situational. The only item that comes to mind that every team should have, is Mekansm. But even that is outshined by a Pipe of Insight if the other team is mostly magic damage.

One thing that new players should do is not get in the habit of following builds just because. They should look at the items and what they do, and figure out _why_ they're suggested. This will allow them to adapt their build if needed, because they'll understand what they need to accomplish and what items to get to do that.

For example, you're playing Crystal Maiden. The other team has a Pudge that's pooping on you because he can kill you with just a hook and a couple of autoattacks. Your best bet would be to get wards for vision (to limit the places he can grab you from), a bracer or two for some HP so you can survive enough to maybe get a stun off and get away, and/or maybe Power Treads if your team doesn't need Arcane Boots. However, if the other team has very little early/mid game damage, getting a bracer would be a bit of a waste, you'd be better off with something like a Ring of Basilius, or just saving up and going straight for Mekansm so you can be ready for teamfights.


----------



## Zulli85

I think I invited everyone to the Steam OCN Dota 2 group that asked, let me know if I missed you.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I think I invited everyone to the Steam OCN Dota 2 group that asked, let me know if I missed you.


Hey never bothered asking but invite me to the group Zulli. I'm on your friends already. My steam name is d_-.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I played Veno today. Was mid. Got first blood by ganging. Did some good plays. My team had score 9-1 and i had 5 kill. All was good and by 20 mins i was 7-1 and teams where 17-6. At this point you expect to win. The problem was that one smart carry in my team did nothing. They turned and won the game. I really hate nub carries which do nothing to win the game. There is so much veno can do against PA.


----------



## mylilpony

Does anyone actually use the OCN steam group? I use the channel way more/never get invited to play from the group.

Just had a game with Zulli/Krud today
https://dotabuff.com/matches/48419250

CaptainYesz!
https://dotabuff.com/matches/48462457

and one with theOddOne a couple days ago
https://dotabuff.com/matches/47559589

If anyone has a 5man that wants to play against me let me know we'll schedule something

Also the stats site added a "top players" section
https://dotabuff.com/players

One of the OCN players peremptors is on the list for Most Matches Played at 2k + O_O

funny that one of the best winrate players has 500 wins and about 450 games as wisp with an ursa, must be pretty boring to do the same thing over and over again every rd.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> funny that one of the best winrate players has 500 wins and about 450 games as wisp with an ursa, must be pretty boring to do the same thing over and over again every rd.


He abused a bug, basically he tethered a creep to the enemies' fountain, leave it there -> backdoor protection off, pick Ursa/Tiny/Lesharc, tower goes down in 5sec, profit?
Btw, my CK is too good


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> He abused a bug, basically he tethered a creep to the enemies' fountain, leave it there -> backdoor protection off, pick Ursa/Tiny/Lesharc, tower goes down in 5sec, profit?
> Btw, my CK is too good


Is that a bug or a feature? Seems like a legit strategy to me.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Is that a bug or a feature? Seems like a legit strategy to me.


It's a bug, it's been fixed


----------



## jprovido

didnt know we had an active thread here in OCN about dota 2. just hit my 400th win a few hours ago


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> didnt know we had an active thread here in OCN about dota 2. just hit my 400th win a few hours ago


Welcome.


----------



## Swisser

Yea just found out about this thread today also, good find!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> Yea just found out about this thread today also, good find!


Welcome to you too!


----------



## ShaneS429

I need more people to play with that don't rage because I suck


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I need more people to play with that don't rage because I suck


----------



## Fortunex

I don't rage









Name on Steam is "casual.Princess Luna" if you wanna add me, I'll be playing in a little bit, maybe an hour or so.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I need more people to play with that don't rage because I suck


As long as you listen and take advice and do what you can to get better then it's no problem.


----------



## Lokster1

Havent been playing a lot of late but if I'm on shoot me an invite, always good to play with people. A little rusty too so my skill is only average.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I need more people to play with that don't rage because I suck


If you buy wards/courier and stay with me 24/7 then I'll play with you


----------



## jprovido

the only server that's good ping from where I'm from is SEA. anyone who wants to play? my name is "The Crazy Russian" even though im not russian lol. add me up let's play later. been getting these random bsod's just created a thread. i want to fix this problem asap so I can play without problem


----------



## mylilpony

How do you have 600 wins and your last 9 games of weaver go 2-7 and die 21 times in one match and 14 in ours?!!?!?

GAH I hate this game.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> How do you have 600 wins and your last 9 games of weaver go 2-7 and die 21 times in one match and 14 in ours?!!?!?
> GAH I hate this game.


Lol someone you referring to or just a pub player?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Lol someone you referring to or just a pub player?


pub


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> pub


I just had a ridiculous stupid pub player too. Necro called mid and failed and fed 0-7 before going in pool and afking. He didn't even leave but just sat in pool afk the whole time....so f-ing stupid. We would have won too if we had a 5th player....Warlock, sk, es, and a morphling who was getting strong. There has been huge waves of invites the past 3 weeks and I've noticed that I've been getting these types of players in my games more frequently. I have no idea how I get paired up with those types of players....feels like I can't get past 15-20 wins over .500 just because of that reason.


----------



## Fortunex

Everyone has bad, or off games. Whenever someone on my team does badly, I just think back to the last time I did crappy.

When you start focusing on other people doing badly instead of on improving your own play, your rate of progress slows significantly.


----------



## Zulli85

It's really difficult to play at a high level consistently.


----------



## TheOddOne

I never did crappy, check my history guys


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Everyone has bad, or off games. Whenever someone on my team does badly, I just think back to the last time I did crappy.
> When you start focusing on other people doing badly instead of on improving your own play, your rate of progress slows significantly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> When you start focusing on other people doing badly instead of on improving your own play, your rate of progress slows significantly.


Haha yeah that's definitely the case, and not the fact that half the people you end up queuing with are complete idiots/selfish players/people who think KDR = playing well, or just plain bad because they aren't used to games based on reflexes/APM/memory.

There are plenty of people who even with 400-1000 wins that are poor players. I mentioned this before because there are many ppl that only play a handful of heroes that carry or have escape mechanism and never learn to play without farm, map awareness, warding, or rely on invis/blink, etc. And since they don't play other heroes they don't know the opponents skillsets, cooldowns, when to engage, safe distances, etc.

I would much rather lose with a good team than where one or two teammates decide to give away the advantage and throw the game, or feed all game.

Also EU high MMR games are wayyyyyyyyyyy harder than US high MMR games.


----------



## Fortunex

Instead of focusing on how "bad your team is", focus on yourself and how you can play better.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Instead of focusing on how "bad your team is", focus on yourself and how you can play better.


I am cognizant of my play and that of others - which is why I'm able to recognize when it is my fault my team loses (which happens). The majority of losses however, are due to less than competent teammates typical of the style I described above. Don't know why that is such a difficult concept for you to grasp that not everyone plays this game at a high level.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Finding hard to winning pups. Either my team has 1 lone carry or 3-5 carries. Its becoming so annoying. We where winning this game and ur BS carry got killed where where all pointless against hus and naix.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Finding hard to winning pups. Either my team has 1 lone carry or 3-5 carries. Its becoming so annoying. We where winning this game and ur BS carry got killed where where all pointless against hus and naix.


Indeed. Pubs are frustrating a lot of the time unless you've got at least a few friends to play with.


----------



## adizz

Absolutely hate it when my team picks 3-4 carries, I haven't won in ages. In fact, I'm so frustrated that I'm now playing against bots.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I am cognizant of my play and that of others - which is why I'm able to recognize when it is my fault my team loses (which happens). The majority of losses however, are due to less than competent teammates typical of the style I described above. Don't know why that is such a difficult concept for you to grasp that not everyone plays this game at a high level.


Don't know if what I'm saying is complicated or what...

Don't bother trying to recognize who's fault it is. It doesn't matter if it's someone else's "fault". Focus on you and your play. Watch the replays and see if you could have prevented the "less than competent teammate" from feeding or something. There's always something you can improve on, so focus on that, instead of blaming your team. If you lose and say "it was my team's fault I lost" and stop at that, you're not improving your gameplay in any way except muscle memory/mechanics.

And of course the majority of losses are due to other people, you're only 20% of your team. 20% of the time, you're probably the weakest link on your team, too.

Dunno, maybe I'm just weird, but I play to improve, not to win.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Don't know if what I'm saying is complicated or what...
> Don't bother trying to recognize who's fault it is. It doesn't matter if it's someone else's "fault". Focus on you and your play. Watch the replays and see if you could have prevented the "less than competent teammate" from feeding or something. There's always something you can improve on, so focus on that, instead of blaming your team. If you lose and say "it was my team's fault I lost" and stop at that, you're not improving your gameplay in any way except muscle memory/mechanics.
> And of course the majority of losses are due to other people, you're only 20% of your team. 20% of the time, you're probably the weakest link on your team, too.
> Dunno, maybe I'm just weird, but I play to improve, not to win.


Thats true but if the team feeds then there is not much you can do playing against OP opponents. Its not just about winning and losing. Also if you play Support and your Carry is weak there is not much you can do. Some goes the other way around. Most of the times i lose because of stupid picks and stupid people that dont listen.


----------



## Fortunex

You're right, there's nothing you can do to win if your team sucks. So stop worrying about it. Focus on improving your own play, instead of on winning.

When it's one of those games where my carry is 0/5 with 40 CS at 20 minutes, I practice juking, map awareness/game sense (trying to predict who's gonna go where), skillshots if my hero has them, etc., and I watch the replays and try to see if there was anything I could have done to help the carry or my team.


----------



## pLuhhmm

DOTA 2!


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Don't know if what I'm saying is complicated or what...
> Don't bother trying to recognize who's fault it is. It doesn't matter if it's someone else's "fault". Focus on you and your play. Watch the replays and see if you could have prevented the "less than competent teammate" from feeding or something. There's always something you can improve on, so focus on that, instead of blaming your team. If you lose and say "it was my team's fault I lost" and stop at that, you're not improving your gameplay in any way except muscle memory/mechanics.
> And of course the majority of losses are due to other people, you're only 20% of your team. 20% of the time, you're probably the weakest link on your team, too.
> Dunno, maybe I'm just weird, but I play to improve, not to win.


These are NOT mutually exclusive. Just because I put the blame on others or complain about how bad people are does not mean I completely ignore what I did in game. I watch my own replays especially losses all the time. And have other people watch my games while I'm playing and tell me what I missed.

And maybe I'm just weird, but I play to improve AND win. They are not mutually exclusive. Neither is "complaining about teammates" and "looking at your own faults" as you put it:
Quote:


> When you start focusing on other people doing badly instead of on improving your own play, your rate of progress slows significantly.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> If you lose and say "it was my team's fault I lost" *and stop at that*


Quote:


> doing badly *instead of* on improving


I was a bit presumptuous, but there is far too much negativity, blaming, and finger pointing in this game already.

GLHF.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> DOTA 2!


I approve of this message.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by pLuhhmm View Post
> 
> DOTA 2!
> 
> I approve of this message.


+11111......


----------



## pLuhhmm

Figured I'd add some content this time around!

Can you spot it


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Figured I'd add some content this time around!
> 
> Can you spot it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1084998/


Me want it


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Figured I'd add some content this time around!
> 
> Can you spot it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1084998/


Lions, booooooo!


----------



## StrikerX

@Off topic: So I heard LoL's biggest tournament of the year was a HUGGEEE disaster?


----------



## TheOddOne

So I just bought the Dota 2 mouse+pad bundle, and received a sick Jugg's sword


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> @Off topic: So I heard LoL's biggest tournament of the year was a HUGGEEE disaster?


Riot Games has great PR, and tons of stream viewers.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> @Off topic: So I heard LoL's biggest tournament of the year was a HUGGEEE disaster?


I found it funny when one of my LoL friends who I play LoL with sometimes was like "DID YOU KNOW LoL IS HAVING A MILLION DOLLAR TOURNAMENT!!?!"

Lols were had and more were had after I watched a few mins of the LoL tournament. So horrible looking. DotA 2 shall win upon release.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I found it funny when one of my LoL friends who I play LoL with sometimes was like "DID YOU KNOW LoL IS HAVING A MILLION DOLLAR TOURNAMENT!!?!"
> 
> Lols were had and more were had after I watched a few mins of the LoL tournament. So horrible looking. DotA 2 shall win upon release.


I never played LoL but watched some games in twitch. Dota 2 looks so much better.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I found it funny when one of my LoL friends who I play LoL with sometimes was like "DID YOU KNOW LoL IS HAVING A MILLION DOLLAR TOURNAMENT!!?!"
> 
> Lols were had and more were had after I watched a few mins of the LoL tournament. So horrible looking. DotA 2 shall win upon release.


I really don't like LoL and have gotten into a bunch of arguments with a friend of mine who does play LoL. Sadly the truth is that LoL caters to people who play free games and to those who are more casual gamers which is A LOT of people. For those players who play LoL "competitively" will always argue with all their power that LoL is better than any other moba including Dota 2. Fact is most of those players will have the hardest transition or won't even be able to make that transition to Dota 2. I've tried to get a few of my friends that play LoL into playing Dota 2 but each time they became so overwhelmed by Dota 2 by the overall skill difficulty of the game so they stuck with playing LoL since they were good at that.

On a different note...think I'll play some games after I play with my dog and give her some needed attention. I just woke up from fishing all night and coming home at 12pm....pretty exhausted.


----------



## Vispor

Signed up for the BETA. I noticed that on steam you can pay 30 bucks for early access. Does this give you an instant invite + the full version of the game when it gets released?


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> Signed up for the BETA. I noticed that on steam you can pay 30 bucks for early access. Does this give you an instant invite + the full version of the game when it gets released?


Yes. The game is free to play once it's released, so you don't get the full version when it's public, because well..

Last I knew when you bought the $30 invite you get the game + a bunch of items.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> Signed up for the BETA. I noticed that on steam you can pay 30 bucks for early access. Does this give you an instant invite + the full version of the game when it gets released?


Yes and Full Version is free i believe. Invite should come 4-6 weeks. If you had singed up before you should have easily had a account by now.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I really don't like LoL and have gotten into a bunch of arguments with a friend of mine who does play LoL. Sadly the truth is that LoL caters to people who play free games and to those who are more casual gamers which is A LOT of people.


Dota 2 will be free to play upon release as well AFAIK.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dota 2 will be free to play upon release as well AFAIK.


It's not that I don't know that...what I meant is that LoL has just been out a much longer time than Dota 2 so that plays a big factor and plus it is not widely known that Dota 2 is going to be free because I can guarantee you that not a lot of people know that. Either way I'm saying that LoL caters to a bigger crowd than Dota 2 so in no way, or at least in my opinion, will Dota 2 win or kill LoL no matter how much I think Dota 2 is so much better than LoL.


----------



## Fortunex

I don't think anyone thinks DotA 2 is going to outright kill LoL. It will just take over the serious competitive scene.

You'll have the Halo, Call of Duty, League of Legends crowd, and you'll have the Counter Strike, DotA 2, Starcraft 2 crowd.

League will still have mass appeal to the pseudo-competitive and casual players because it's simple, accessible, etc.


----------



## TheOddOne

Just had an epic 1 hour game, back and forth, 100 kills


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I don't think anyone thinks DotA 2 is going to outright kill LoL. It will just take over the serious competitive scene.
> You'll have the Halo, Call of Duty, League of Legends crowd, and you'll have the Counter Strike, DotA 2, Starcraft 2 crowd.
> League will still have mass appeal to the pseudo-competitive and casual players because it's simple, accessible, etc.


The thing is, LoL isn't on Xbox Live or Steam. Starcraft is the exception, but SC2 isn't competing against anything really. People will switch to DotA 2, because everyone has Steam. LoL will be big, but I think the appeal of Steam and not having to pay for heroes or grinding to unlock runes and such will enough. Once it goes public, a lot more people will try it. Most don't even sign up for the beta and don't care to, but once people can just download and try it, I think you'll see even more people.


----------



## TheOddOne

You can buy the game now for $30 and it comes with a lot of cosmetic items


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> The thing is, LoL isn't on Xbox Live or Steam. Starcraft is the exception, but SC2 isn't competing against anything really. People will switch to DotA 2, because everyone has Steam. LoL will be big, but I think the appeal of Steam and not having to pay for heroes or grinding to unlock runes and such will enough. Once it goes public, a lot more people will try it. Most don't even sign up for the beta and don't care to, but once people can just download and try it, I think you'll see even more people.


^ This.

But I don't think the amount of people playing it on a daily basis will be that much higher once it becomes a download. The reason League of Legends is so popular, is because it's so easy to learn and start playing. There's many more aspects to DoTa 2, which makes many people who aren't fans of the older games just stop playing because the learning curve is quite large. I think a big part of the players who really want the game and play it a lot, have already signed up for the beta a long time ago because they've been playing the old games back in the days. I frankly don't think DoTa 2 will be as big as League of Legends, but It'll still be great though.


----------



## Zulli85

FYI Dota has been the most played game on Steam by far for a while now.

http://store.steampowered.com/stats/


----------



## Masterik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> @Off topic: So I heard LoL's biggest tournament of the year was a HUGGEEE disaster?


just like in the s1 tournament, a lot of crash, lag and dc. Now this tournament: players cheatting, games delayed FOR DAYS, i think this is a joke because both team have days to practice vs that team, and other teams only had a few hours.


----------



## For_the_moves

What mouse do you guys use when playing? I'm looking for a good 3 button mouse that I can map to the first 3 item slots. Just tired of of mis-pressing at critical moments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterik*
> 
> just like in the s1 tournament, a lot of crash, lag and dc. Now this tournament: players cheatting, games delayed FOR DAYS, i think this is a joke because both team have days to practice vs that team, and other teams only had a few hours.


What was the cheat used?


----------



## Masterik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> What mouse do you guys use when playing? I'm looking for a good 3 button mouse that I can map to the first 3 item slots. Just tired of of mis-pressing at critical moments.
> What was the cheat used?


Most of the team but mainly AZF watched the minimap in the commentator screen a lot of times.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> What mouse do you guys use when playing? I'm looking for a good 3 button mouse that I can map to the first 3 item slots. Just tired of of mis-pressing at critical moments.
> What was the cheat used?


I use a Logitech G700. I can help you pick something out if you want/need a new mouse and have a budget in mind.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> What mouse do you guys use when playing? I'm looking for a good 3 button mouse that I can map to the first 3 item slots. Just tired of of mis-pressing at critical moments.
> What was the cheat used?


Logitech G400? Decent sensor, and lots of buttons. I use it for my laptop


----------



## 6steven9

I'm using the rat 7 it's been pretty good with my mapping


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> What mouse do you guys use when playing? I'm looking for a good 3 button mouse that I can map to the first 3 item slots. Just tired of of mis-pressing at critical moments.


I use a Razer Diamondback 3G but I think they discontinued those. It's very similar to the DeathAdder. Do you know what kind of mouses you are more accustomed too? It all depends on the feel of the mouse and if it fits you. I've used Razer mouses for nearly a decade, the DeathAdder and this Diamondback that I've had for almost 5 years, so I'm very comfortable and used to them.

edit: btw if you havent done so already, you should change your item slot activation keys. mine are alt+q/w/e/a/s/d so they correspond to each item slot. this should be a whole lot more convenient and easier. i play lots of heroes with builds that require item activations and its pretty much second nature to me now


----------



## For_the_moves

I'm currently using one of these, it feels great in my hand whether I'm gaming or just surfing the net. But it does lack feature wise, actually they're no features at all. I'm looking for something wired in the $30 USD range, $40 if I can get a good deal on something more expensive. Maybe I can just wait for the Black Friday sales. I just want something with a few more buttons, and feels great when it moves.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I use a Razer Diamondback 3G but I think they discontinued those. It's very similar to the DeathAdder. Do you know what kind of mouses you are more accustomed too? It all depends on the feel of the mouse and if it fits you. I've used Razer mouses for nearly a decade, the DeathAdder and this Diamondback that I've had for almost 5 years, so I'm very comfortable and used to them.
> edit: btw if you havent done so already, you should change your item slot activation keys. mine are alt+q/w/e/a/s/d so they correspond to each item slot. this should be a whole lot more convenient and easier. i play lots of heroes with builds that require item activations and its pretty much second nature to me now


I use to use this setup when I played HON, maybe I'll trying it again, but I remember not liking my hand positioning.


----------



## Fortunex

I use a G400. Excellent mouse.


----------



## TheOddOne

My DA has been with me since I started playing DotA, so yeah I'd recommend it, but then again, I'm biased on Razer mouse.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Not related to mice (I use a Naos 5000 and don't bind keys to it), but I made a guide (here)! It's not a full guide - just some theorycrafting (thus the title).


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> What mouse do you guys use when playing? I'm looking for a good 3 button mouse that I can map to the first 3 item slots. Just tired of of mis-pressing at critical moments.


I have a Sensei and this is how I map stuff.

Slot 1: 1

Slot 2: 2

Slot 3: 3

Slot 4: tab

Slot 5: space

Slot 6: Mouse4 (left side, furthest back button)

I use Mouse4 for things like blink dagger or things that need targeting, and I use "1" as my secondary targeting item. Then tab and space are for active items, then "2" and "3" are either for passive items or items not use a lot. I can easily do most of my items with precision. They also made it so you can use the Sensei's right side, side buttons. In the XAI they were not useable, unless you switched the mouse over to left handed use.

The mouse isn't super great on cloth pads like the QcK series, but I find it fine. It just spazzes out for a moment randomly. 99% of the time it's fine tho. It's recommended for hard surfaces.

*DO NOT GET ANYTHING RAZER.* They're just bad quality and will not last even a year. This includes the DeathAdder. Some can, but between me and my cousin, we've gone through 4 Razer mice, and you'll find this problem every where. They're cheap plastic made for mass production. It's why their products are so LED-y.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> *DO NOT GET ANYTHING RAZER.*They're just bad quality and will not last even a year. This includes the DeathAdder. Some can, but between me and my cousin, we've gone through 4 Razer mice, and you'll find this problem every where. They're cheap plastic made for mass production. It's why their products are so LED-y.


Lol you must not know what you're talking about. I've played CS 1.6 since before 2000 and have been using Razer mices the majority of the time. The most common mice I know people have and have seen at Lans are Deathadders. I've had only 3 mices since 2000 and I'm not lying. 2 Deathadders and a Diamondback that I am using currently that I got in 2008. If you don't like Razer that's another thing but their mouses are far from bad. My mouse takes A LOT of punishment too from playing SC2, GW2, and especially Dota 2 with constant rapid clicking. Maybe you just had unlucky, bad experiences with the mouses you received unless you're raging and slamming your mouse against the desk or constantly dropping them lol.


----------



## Fortunex

There are a lot (a disproportionate amount) of reports of Razer product failures.

It's fairly common knowledge that their quality control isn't up to par...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Lol you must not know what you're talking about. I've played CS 1.6 since before 2000 and have been using Razer mices the majority of the time. The most common mice I know people have and have seen at Lans are Deathadders. I've had only 3 mices since 2000 and I'm not lying. 2 Deathadders and a Diamondback that I am using currently that I got in 2008. If you don't like Razer that's another thing but their mouses are far from bad. My mouse takes A LOT of punishment too from playing SC2, GW2, and especially Dota 2 with constant rapid clicking. Maybe you just had unlucky, bad experiences with the mouses you received unless you're raging and slamming your mouse against the desk or constantly dropping them lol.


Mices.

I've also owned a bunch of Razer mice but I've swayed towards Logitech over the years. The only Razer mouse I genuinely disliked was the Mamba. Wasn't crazy about their drivers/software either but it wasn't a big deal. Not big enough to try and sway people away from Razer products.

Your #1 concern in regards to a mouse should be comfort. If your hand is most comfortable using a Logitech, Razer, or any other brand mouse, so be it.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Mices.
> I've also owned a bunch of Razer mice but I've swayed towards Logitech over the years. The only Razer mouse I genuinely disliked was the Mamba. Wasn't crazy about their drivers/software either but it wasn't a big deal. Not big enough to try and sway people away from Razer products.
> Your #1 concern in regards to a mouse should be comfort. If your hand is most comfortable using a Logitech, Razer, or any other brand mouse, so be it.


Yeah I don't care for the newer mice that they have either like the bulkier ones.

Exactly like Zulli said. The most important thing is comfort so if you don't know what you want...maybe head over to like a Fry's or similar store and see if you can try some of the mices they have.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Lol you must not know what you're talking about. I've played CS 1.6 since before 2000 and have been using Razer mices the majority of the time. The most common mice I know people have and have seen at Lans are Deathadders. I've had only 3 mices since 2000 and I'm not lying. 2 Deathadders and a Diamondback that I am using currently that I got in 2008. If you don't like Razer that's another thing but their mouses are far from bad. My mouse takes A LOT of punishment too from playing SC2, GW2, and especially Dota 2 with constant rapid clicking. Maybe you just had unlucky, bad experiences with the mouses you received unless you're raging and slamming your mouse against the desk or constantly dropping them lol.


lol... There's this thing called the exception. It's not just me and I know a lot of CS players, including myself, who will never use Razer mice outside the DA, and even the DA has a very high failure rate.

Outside of a very basic 3 button mouse, Razer mice are horrible.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007653%2050002202&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=RATING&PageSize=20

Even the DA has a pretty bad rating. There's a reason their products are generally cheap.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> lol... There's this thing called the exception. It's not just me and I know a lot of CS players, including myself, who will never use Razer mice outside the DA, and even the DA has a very high failure rate.
> 
> Outside of a very basic 3 button mouse, Razer mice are horrible.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007653%2050002202&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=RATING&PageSize=20
> 
> Even the DA has a pretty bad rating. There's a reason their products are generally cheap.


17 of the 21 mice at Newegg are $60+. Not exactly cheap in terms of mice.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Lol you must not know what you're talking about. I've played CS 1.6 since before 2000 and have been using Razer mices the majority of the time. The most common mice I know people have and have seen at Lans are Deathadders. I've had only 3 mices since 2000 and I'm not lying. 2 Deathadders and a Diamondback that I am using currently that I got in 2008. If you don't like Razer that's another thing but their mouses are far from bad. My mouse takes A LOT of punishment too from playing SC2, GW2, and especially Dota 2 with constant rapid clicking. Maybe you just had unlucky, bad experiences with the mouses you received unless you're raging and slamming your mouse against the desk or constantly dopping them lol.


Deathadder 3G has the best sensor though the mouse is a little big but you get used to it. It is great for FPS/RTS/MOBA


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Deathadder 3G has the best sensor though the mouse is a little big but you get used to it. It is great for FPS/RTS/MOBA


"A little big" is subjective. A little big might be just that to you, but the mouse may be just right or a little small for someone else. Your best bet is to go to a B&M store that has a lot of mice on display and see how they fit your hand. Otherwise you are pretty much taking a shot in the dark in hopes that it will be comfortable. That is unless you've got some other means of more/less knowing how it will fit without holding it.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Deathadder 3G has the best sensor though the mouse is a little big but you get used to it. It is great for FPS/RTS/MOBA


The sensor is fine, but I personally find the sensor to be affected by the surface way too much. Most people I know who play CS competitively still have switched to either SteelSeries or Zowie, because Razors break way too much.


----------



## StrikerX

Ah Razer... definitely not buying anything Razer again! my abyssus died few months back after 10months of average usage. :/

p.s How's ROCCAT guys?


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Ah Razer... definitely not buying anything Razer again! my abyssus died few months back after 10months of average usage. :/
> p.s How's ROCCAT guys?


i've had the same deathadder since they started making them >.>


----------



## dezahp

Oh my goodness....just had a 80 minute game playing with 2 of my friends which one of them is a basically a newbie from LoL. Looks like a person on the other team had major conflict with their teammate cause he bought me a rapier and started feeding. Our team comp was pretty horrid so it kept going back and forth even though it was basically 4v5 and took forever for us to finally win.


----------



## Awsan

Please help me







is any one getting high pings in dota 2???? i tried all servers [in practice because there are more servers over there]and still all of them have 500+ pings i turned off network quality in the network settings tried everything







other games work fine all games have 90+ pings only dota 2 is doing this


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i've had the same deathadder since they started making them >.>


Lucky you :/ my abyssus's both left and right buttons have gone bad, it will only detect like 8 out of 10 clicks and its really annoying while playing you want to target something and the mouse just won't target cause the buttons are messed up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> Please help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is any one getting high pings in dota 2???? i tried all servers [in practice because there are more servers over there]and still all of them have 500+ pings i turned off network quality in the network settings tried everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other games work fine all games have 90+ pings only dota 2 is doing this


Which region do you play on?


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Lucky you :/ my abyssus's both left and right buttons have gone bad, it will only detect like 8 out of 10 clicks and its really annoying while playing you want to target something and the mouse just won't target cause the buttons are messed up.
> Which region do you play on?


I am right now in the middle east but i tried all servers and all have the same lag


----------



## mr one

Oh finaly i see that this thread isnt on the edge of extinction







maybe lets get a nice game with ocn guys? 9after i finish updating :d )


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Lucky you :/ my abyssus's both left and right buttons have gone bad, it will only detect like 8 out of 10 clicks and its really annoying while playing you want to target something and the mouse just won't target cause the buttons are messed up.
> Which region do you play on?
> 
> 
> 
> I am right now in the middle east but i tried all servers and all have the same lag
Click to expand...

Run a tracert to this IP: 146.66.152.1 (DotA 2 EU server).

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Run a tracert to this IP: 146.66.152.1 (DotA 2 EU server).
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*


Type this in cmd "tracert 146.66.152.1" without the quotation marks ofc.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Type this in cmd "tracert 146.66.152.1" without the quotation marks ofc.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Oh finaly i see that this thread isnt on the edge of extinction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe lets get a nice game with ocn guys? 9after i finish updating :d )


I second this! Although I havent had time to play much lately I am very glad more people are getting into the game!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I second this! Although I havent had time to play much lately I am very glad more people are getting into the game!


why russians gets so mad when they loosing by own mistakes and them flaming whole team?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> why russians gets so mad when they loosing by own mistakes and them flaming whole team?


Last night I had a guy say White people are only good at sports and Asians should be the only people allowed to play games. I was so confused. And he was a clockwerk that never landed his r.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Last night I had a guy say White people are only good at sports and Asians should be the only people allowed to play games. I was so confused. And he was a clockwerk that never landed his r.


I ain't see no white in the NBA jk


----------



## Zackcy

Tiny is a ton of fun.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*


Weird, a HUGE amount of delay at the end hops. If your ISP's any good then ask em to shift 146.66.152.1-146.66.154.255 range on an alternative/better route.

Check your ping on this IP as well: 146.66.156.1 (Stockholm server)


----------



## For_the_moves

I think I'll go with the Logitech G500 once I get the cash. It looks like it has everything I want in a gaming mouse.

On second thought, the CM Storm Xornet looks great for the price.

A dota2 OCN inhouse would be great.


----------



## Fortunex

The G400 has a better sensor and a similar shape, I'd suggest it over the G500. The G500 felt really off to me when I used it because of the acceleration.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I think I'll go with the Logitech G500 once I get the cash. It looks like it has everything I want in a gaming mouse.
> On second thought, the CM Storm Xornet looks great for the price.
> *A dota2 OCN inhouse would be great.*


Down whenever, but how would we do it?


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Weird, a HUGE amount of delay at the end hops. If your ISP's any good then ask em to shift 146.66.152.1-146.66.154.255 range on an alternative/better route.
> Check your ping on this IP as well: 146.66.156.1 (Stockholm server)


I dont think they will even take my words in consideration but i will try


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Anyone watch EG vs SQL in the G-1 League?
> Intense games (and long!) most exciting games i've seen since international. Maybe even more exciting than 99% of the games i"ve seen in a very long time...highly recommended.
> 1 = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG4ss4pef50
> 2 = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTYTOyP3suE


The TI2 made watching matches tiresome, lol.


----------



## dezahp

I don't remember but do games count when you leave after your teammate or someone has abandoned the game? I thought the games don't count but the loss still affected my record.

I just got trollololol'ed by my entire team to like the 999999999th power lol. I end up with first pick with Skeleton King on my team and the rest of my team goes to pick Mirana, SF, Doom, and Drow...like *** my whole team has downs. The other team goes on to pick Pudge, SK, Lina, Gyro, and PA so no contest there.


----------



## StrikerX

No new heroes this week as wel lol









Anyways, here's the changelog for this week's patch:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Added a Hall of Fame section to the community tab, featuring a different group of high skill players each week.
Added a Team Browser section to the community tab. This shows teams that have participated in leagues that are available through the client.
Added a Replays Highlight option when watching games. Watch the best moments from a match with a click of a button.

*GAMEPLAY*

Dark Seer Fixed Ion Shell damage interval and it triggering Cold Snap
Disruptor: Fixed Glimpse interaction with invulnerable units
Magnus: Fixed enemies being able to cast and attack while in Skewer pull
Rubick: Fixed Telekinesis Land sub ability proccing magic stick
Viper: Fixed Nethertoxin damage not being critable
Visage: Fixed Familias attack timings taking much longer than intended
Fixed Illusions placing Orb of Venom debuff

*UI*

Added a right click option for some items to alert allies that you want to cast them (Arcane Boots, Smoke, Mekansm)
Fixed being able to sometimes move your hero before hero picking was done
Enabled pause cooldown in co-op bot games.
Fixed various hero swap bugs
Fixed HUD element covering Armor bonus values in 4:3

*VISUALS & AUDIO*

Increased Magnus model size
Fixed Ravage visual timings
Fixed some buffs not showing the correct cooldown frame ( slight gap at the top for aura provided buffs )
Tweaking the scale and offset of visage and his units
Tweaks for some neutral creep sounds, generally reducing volume and increasing range

*CHARACTER CUSTOMIZATION*

Fixed a bug that caused some items to not be equippable for Morphling and other heroes that recently had their item slots shuffled.
Fixed Doombringer's missing tail.
Fixed the 'Uldorak's Hide' set not properly displaying as a set of items.
Reduced the size of the stumpy treants created by Nature's Prophet when using the Call of the Dendrochron.
Fixed Invoker's head disappearing when head items were equipped. These items may need to be re-equipped.
Fixed a bug with Multi-Hero Chronosphere not detecting its scoring condition.
Fixed several item sets having incorrectly tagged rarities, relative to the contents of the set.
Fixed Sword of Sir Davion being white for some users.
Fixed overly bright specular on the Runed AiIlettes.

*BOTS*

Fixed bug that would cause bots to not ever want to go to the Secret Shop if they want to buy a TP scroll.
Fixed bug where bots would always think they could push towers unopposed.- Optimized tango tree search.
Juggernaut bot now better estimates Omnislash damage (will no longer think it'll bounce to out-of-range creeps).
Bots will now consider whether their laning opponents are ranged or not to determine their desired lane position.
When a hero is farming a lane, bot desire to push that lane is now lessened.
Lowered the desire to help out with an under-control tower defense when in the laning phase.
Fixed incoming defense evaluation.
Lowered defend desire when not in late game.
Adjusted Juggernaut's loadout.
Made Blade Fury focus on its target better
Trying something different with determining when and how to lead a target.
Bots laning with a hard carry should now harass enemies more.
Ref. http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=58971


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I don't remember but do games count when you leave after your teammate or someone has abandoned the game? I thought the games don't count but the loss still affected my record.
> .


Nope the game doesn't count, must have been a bug. DotA2 dev forums are filled with these type of threads.


----------



## jellybeans69

Feel free to add me would love to play with other OCN members once in a while EU/RU servers prefered, but USE is fine as well.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jellybeans69

Edit: Profile on dbuff -> https://dotabuff.com/players/61358691


----------



## StrikerX

Add me up guys if you haven't already.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Str1k3rX

My profile on DotA Buff: https://dotabuff.com/players/46208353


----------



## TheOddOne

Add me guys:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/yamisalami
Dotabuff: https://dotabuff.com/players/58353649


----------



## For_the_moves

I'm looking at everyone's win rate and it seem like I'm doing something wrong. Or is it just the luck of the draw?

People can add me as well. I don't mind losing really, I just want some enjoyable games with competent players.

Dotabuff: https://dotabuff.com/players/93523140
Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/forthemoves


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I'm looking at everyone's win rate and *it seem like I'm doing something wrong.* Or is it just the luck of the draw?
> People can add me as well. *I don't mind losing really, I just want some enjoyable games with competent players.*


I found the reason


----------



## mylilpony

If you're looking for a good time call me maybe https://dotabuff.com/players/691182

Though i haven't been having a great time these last two weeks with all the losing....


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> If you're looking for a good time call me maybe https://dotabuff.com/players/691182
> Though i haven't been having a great time these last two weeks with all the losing....


?
We won every scrim bro.


----------



## mylilpony

Also, kudos to korruptor for AA usage! Love that hero.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Add me if you want.

Steam profile: http://steamcommunity.com/id/DoktorCreepy/


----------



## Fortunex

Can add me too.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/xfortune
https://dotabuff.com/players/21383442


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I was ES with Drow in same lane. I would stun and drow take them out. 6-1 just the early kills for Drow. Really good if u can pair her with stun support. I got drow this other game. had CM in my lane. She got the second power. Again i was 5-0. You just have to feed the carry well.

Add me : http://steamcommunity.com/id/Zealotki33er


----------



## dezahp

I'm on a winning streak right now and back to 20 wins over .500. wooooooot


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I have been seeing a lot more trolly players lately so add me
http://steamcommunity.com/id/georgevonfranken
https://dotabuff.com/players/30444228
I'm a average player I guess. I will play with anyone just don't troll.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I have been seeing a lot more trolly players lately so add me
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/georgevonfranken
> https://dotabuff.com/players/30444228
> I'm a average player I guess. I will play with anyone just don't troll.


Got your inv. Ask me anytime if you want to play a game.


----------



## TheOddOne

Y nobody add me I don't wanna be alone


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Everyone is so close to 50% Win Rate.


----------



## TheOddOne

The pros are mostly 60%+, beside Dendi, cuz he trolls in pub.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Also, kudos to korruptor for AA usage! Love that hero.


hehe thanks! AA is by far my most favourite support hero.

And Naix is my contingency plan if I random a **** hero







, I mostly win Naix games unless the other team shuts me down in jungle or my team is really playing badly. Anyways... I haven't been able to play a lot lately (as you can see from my Dotabuff profile) because of University stuff but if there's an OCN in-house then I'll come join you guys! (EU server only though).

p.s Has anyone else gotten a free DotA 2 gift invite? I just checked and I got one.


----------



## dezahp

I wanna play but it's so hot in my room that it is making me feel not in the mood for anything slajklkdj


----------



## jellybeans69

No matter how good you are you'll be coming closer and closer to 50% the more games you play.

I haven't got any inv's but i have 3 accounts with Dota 2, one is completely clean. One is for friends and last is my own , plus i've given out like 6-7 invites to my friends, and exchanged one of invites (sometime during november last year for Heroes 6)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> No matter how good you are you'll be coming closer and closer to 50% the more games you play.
> I haven't got any inv's but i have 3 accounts with Dota 2, one is completely clean. One is for friends and last is my own , plus i've given out like 6-7 invites to my friends, and exchanged one of invites (sometime during november last year for Heroes 6)


Yeah because you are playing with people at the same level and you are only 20% of the team.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> No matter how good you are you'll be coming closer and closer to 50% the more games you play.
> I haven't got any inv's but i have 3 accounts with Dota 2, one is completely clean. One is for friends and last is my own , plus i've given out like 6-7 invites to my friends, and exchanged one of invites (sometime during november last year for Heroes 6)


99.9% of the time I solo queue ):

https://dotabuff.com/players/46625782

Everyone I know plays LoL ): Every time I get them to play, we get horrific teammates, because they never play so they have a low MMR.

I swear it seems like I lose because of someone else. Just looking at my first page of matches I had one bad game. I mean, it's whatever, but I wish matchmaking would match you with similar skilled players, not something like 2 good, 3 bad vs 2 good, 3 bad. It makes for horrible match ups. What if your two good players play support and the other team's good players go carry? You're gonna lose most likely.


----------



## mr one

ok i have 2 dota 2 invites, and im not afraid to use them


----------



## TheOddOne

Let's play inhouse guys.


----------



## dezahp

2 things I want the most for them to incorporate into the game...A surrender vote and a stats system. I hate waiting for the game to end when you know your team has lost and your team feels the same way so there is no longer any point in trying or wasting your time. I also want to be able to look at other peoples stats so that I can see what type of players I get matched with or against. It would be nice to see if you get matched with one of those players who play 80% carries and have like 40% or less wins.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> 2 things I want the most for them to incorporate into the game...A surrender vote and a stats system. I hate waiting for the game to end when you know your team has lost and your team feels the same way so there is no longer any point in trying or wasting your time. I also want to be able to look at other peoples stats so that I can see what type of players I get matched with or against. It would be nice to see if you get matched with one of those players who play 80% carries and have like 40% or less wins.


Surrender sucks and it's reality, it's whats killed HoN for me. Too damn many games that could have been won if others wouldn't quit and just man-up and play it till end. In very rare-cases it's a completely loss and i'll take the chance of no surrender vote vs many games people would just give up and spam it.

Edit: Accepted friend invite from whoever of you is "Azalea"

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jellybeans69/ , everyone else who's playing feel free to add me
https://dotabuff.com/players/61358691


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Surrender sucks and it's reality, it's whats killed HoN for me. Too damn many games that could have been won if others wouldn't quit and just man-up and play it till end. In very rare-cases it's a completely loss and i'll take the chance of no surrender vote vs many games people would just give up and spam it.


If the rest of your team felt like they were gonna lose and everyone but you wanted to try then that to me deserves a surrender. If I was on your team and the odd man out then I wouldn't want to try anymore either cause the rest of the team felt that way which means they don't care anymore and they would probably continue to play poorly. That's one scenario but the scenario I encounter a lot of the times is when someone completely feeds and allows the other team to completely shut us down and have entire map control and they're usually always just prolonging the win. Why should I have to waste time and sit through for the loss?

But then you don't have to agree with me but I think there should be a surrender vote.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Surrender sucks and it's reality, it's whats killed HoN for me. Too damn many games that could have been won if others wouldn't quit and just man-up and play it till end. In very rare-cases it's a completely loss and i'll take the chance of no surrender vote vs many games people would just give up and spam it.
> Edit: Accepted friend invite from whoever of you is "Azalea"
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/jellybeans69/ , everyone else who's playing feel free to add me
> https://dotabuff.com/players/61358691


Azalea is me


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> If the rest of your team felt like they were gonna lose and everyone but you wanted to try then that to me deserves a surrender. If I was on your team and the odd man out then I wouldn't want to try anymore either cause the rest of the team felt that way which means they don't care anymore and they would probably continue to play poorly. That's one scenario but the scenario I encounter a lot of the times is when someone completely feeds and allows the other team to completely shut us down and have entire map control and they're usually always just prolonging the win. Why should I have to waste time and sit through for the loss?
> But then you don't have to agree with me but I think there should be a surrender vote.


There pro's and con's of surrender/no surrender but as i said after i've played hon since beta (since summer 09) and now dota 2 i prefer no concede option. There's always way out, if i could just find one awesome game i played (we were 20-40 kills behind) their AM was 25/3 pre-nerf iirc and we still won but still a very hard game. And regarding situations where someone feeds at start it happens , yeah it sucks but doesn't mean it's a loss. And from my 1400+ hours / 600+ games i can count on my hand fingers how many games i've lost due to such feeders which means less than 1% vs if i had concede vote there'd prolly be more ruined games for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Azalea is me


Awesome, gonna create ocn group as i have craploads of friends playing D2 and i usually have trouble remembering them all


----------



## dezahp

I also said you didn't have to agree with me lol. There is two ways at looking about it. The people who like to play until the end and try to see if they can win with that 10% chance and those who would well rather use their time to enjoy and start a new game.

There already is a OCN group.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> No matter how good you are you'll be coming closer and closer to 50% the more games you play.
> I haven't got any inv's but i have 3 accounts with Dota 2, one is completely clean. One is for friends and last is my own , plus i've given out like 6-7 invites to my friends, and exchanged one of invites (sometime during november last year for Heroes 6)


That actually isn't necessarily true if you scrim with friends. Back in Dota 1 when I played a LOT with my friends (5+scrims + pubs daily) was around 90% win rate. But to be fair there wasn't a proper matchmaking system to place us with better opponents. We would more/less find the teams with the highest DotaCash ELO and play them. And win a lot. Look at my DotaCash account, I was rank 1 for a while. There aren't any stats there now because I stopped playing after I got a Dota 2 invite and the ladder reset.

http://www.dotacash.com/index.php?u=l)eathmasta&r=useast.battle.net&s=datetime&o=desc&p=tier1stats&n=0

Below is my DotaBuff. Much worse than my DotaCash because I play solo 99% of the time and the matchmaking system is better. Not to mention I play far, far less than I used to. My win rate was 60-65% at one point and is barely over 50% now. I haven't played with my friends in a long time because my schedule is different now and it simply doesn't work out. 60% win rate with Tiny though! (45 games) Haha









https://dotabuff.com/players/33167408

Edit - Dunno why that DC link is jacked, copy/paste it if you want to check it out.


----------



## jellybeans69

Forgot to mention that matches must be +- balanced for that to come true. Even if you win 100 games in a row and your next infinite number of matches are balanced number is gonna close up to 50% infinitely.

Also seems like i got extra invite too this morning, anyone want's to join our awesome d2 club? (Regarding 'group' i was intendeding to create one within my friend not a steam group







) And if we have steam-group to join it'd be appreciated if someone throws a link to it


----------



## pLuhhmm

Had a nice few wins with some OCN guys. No clue if it was any of you guys, but join the DOTA2 channel "OCN". That's where it formed from.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Forgot to mention that matches must be +- balanced for that to come true. Even if you win 100 games in a row and your next infinite number of matches are balanced number is gonna close up to 50% infinitely.
> Also seems like i got extra invite too this morning, anyone want's to join our awesome d2 club? (Regarding 'group' i was intendeding to create one within my friend not a steam group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) And if we have steam-group to join it'd be appreciated if someone throws a link to it


The devs have repeatedly denied the fact that there is a balance mechanism that makes winrates closer to 50% (though if it is true or not we'll never know.,...). The ones that happen to go below tend to solo queue and the ones that go higher tend to play in groups/use and abuse the same strategies over and over again


----------



## Awsan

Just played 3 games with For_The_Moves and won two and lost the third one because of my fail







i lagged so bad i couldn't do any thing but still nice playing with a follow OCNer


----------



## mr one

when i can to play some games theres no one on ocn chat







and when i cant play you guys say that just had some nice games







i think i need to change a time zone on the map to get som games going on


----------



## TheOddOne

Inhau5 inhau5


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> The devs have repeatedly denied the fact that there is a balance mechanism that makes winrates closer to 50% (though if it is true or not we'll never know.,...). The ones that happen to go below tend to solo queue and the ones that go higher tend to play in groups/use and abuse the same strategies over and over again


There is no strategy that cannot be countered by something else.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> Just played 3 games with For_The_Moves and won two and lost the third one because of my fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i lagged so bad i couldn't do any thing but still nice playing with a follow OCNer


It was fun playing with someone you know. Totally different from playing with the typical dota crowd.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> There is no strategy that cannot be countered by something else.


but some strats are abused by playing in pubs where the other team might not be as organized. if you've played 400 games of wisp/ursa or tiny, you might be able to use it more efficiently against a random pub than say in CM..and result in a higher win rate. Not saying it's not counterable, but just harder to deal with.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> It was fun playing with someone you know. Totally different from playing with the typical dota crowd.


Had fun, cant deny it


----------



## jellybeans69

It's not mechanism rather than effect of good balance, if matches are perfectly balanced your winrate will eventually come closer to 50%. Thats why dev's say they dont 'force' 50% winrate.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> but some strats are abused by playing in pubs where the other team might not be as organized. if you've played 400 games of wisp/ursa or tiny, you might be able to use it more efficiently against a random pub than say in CM..and result in a higher win rate. Not saying it's not counterable, but just harder to deal with.


If you've played 400 games of tiny/ursa + wisp that means you've got a ton of games played in total. Thus you're going to be matched against other players that also have a ton of games played and are probably competent enough to deal with it. Even in lower-end pub games chances are people are going to have enough brains to get heroes with disables and buy sheep sticks etc. That is a strong strat though.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> If you've played 400 games of tiny/ursa + wisp that means you've got a ton of games played in total. Thus you're going to be matched against other players that also have a ton of games played and are probably competent enough to deal with it. *Even in lower-end pub games chances are people are going to have enough brains to get heroes with disables and buy sheep sticks etc*. That is a strong strat though.


As much as I like you Zulli, but no.


----------



## mylilpony

We started an in-house private game go to channel ocn and the private game password for lobby is OCN. gonna start by 4 pm PST/7 EST


----------



## funfortehfun

I am confus









I signed up for the DoTA 2 Beta a while ago, and got into the Beta. Once DoTA 2 was released, I magically somehow had DoTA 2 (full game) in my games list. I don't know what happened there, as I have never bought a single item (I only free stuff and gifted games).

Today I opened up Steam and found another copy of DoTA 2 in my gifts, even though my friends know that I have DoTA 2 already.

Once I confirm that none of my friends gifted me another copy, I'll probably



Spoiler: SHHH ASDF KONFIDENSHUUL INFOES



host a giveaway.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I am confus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up for the DoTA 2 Beta a while ago, and got into the Beta. Once DoTA 2 was released, I magically somehow had DoTA 2 (full game) in my games list. I don't know what happened there, as I have never bought a single item (I only free stuff and gifted games).
> Today I opened up Steam and found another copy of DoTA 2 in my gifts, even though my friends know that I have DoTA 2 already.
> Once I confirm that none of my friends gifted me another copy, I'll probably
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SHHH ASDF KONFIDENSHUUL INFOES
> 
> 
> 
> host a giveaway.


DotA 2 isn't released. When you're accepted into the beta, you get 1-2 invites you can send to people.


----------



## funfortehfun

^No wonder. +REP, me friend.

Time to give away the invite....


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> As much as I like you Zulli, but no.


Wat.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> We started an in-house private game go to channel ocn and the private game password for lobby is OCN. gonna start by 4 pm PST/7 EST


I missed it D:
Have more of them!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Been trying all day to play some Dota 2 in the OCN Lan Party. For some reason a lot of ur computers get stuck at loading screen after finding the server. Some can play some cant play. I was able to join some games and sometimes it does not work. Anyone know anything of this problem with Dota 2? Maybe some kind of ip conflict.


----------



## trisx

U guys experiencing server down ?


----------



## mylilpony

NEW UPDATE MEEPO 100% STAT SHARING YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.playdota.com/changelogs/6.76


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> NEW UPDATE MEEPO 100% STAT SHARING YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.playdota.com/changelogs/6.76


You forgot you need Alghanims lol but yeah it's going to be pretty op now especially for people who know how to play Meepo lol

Jesus there are so many changes


----------



## TheOddOne

Drow confirmed broken
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Drow confirmed broken
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


wait whaaaat?


----------



## QxY

Guys anyone with a spare Beta key? I would appreciate it.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Drow confirmed broken
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


How? She just gained the ability to push lanes better. Now teams can build around her. Before why even bother? Just go with Clinkz. As far as I'm concerned, your could DESTROY lanes in pubs. If a team leaves a lane empty to her, GOOD LUCK. She'll melt the creeps and towers with her 2x agility.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> NEW UPDATE MEEPO 100% STAT SHARING YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.playdota.com/changelogs/6.76


Requires Aghs but yeah Meepo might actually be useful now. The Poof cd reduction is nice too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Drow confirmed broken
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


Someones excited haha, did you actually see her in a game? I assume you also play Dota 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> How? She just gained the ability to push lanes better. Now teams can build around her. Before why even bother? Just go with Clinkz. As far as I'm concerned, your could DESTROY lanes in pubs. If a team leaves a lane empty to her, GOOD LUCK. She'll melt the creeps and towers with her 2x agility.


Drow can actually farm now. Plus her Trueshot is global and is based on her agility. I haven't played or seen her yet but I assume she can actually be useful in team fights because of the increase in farm and the global aura. Wonder if Trueshot is viable in the laning phase to give cs advantage to allies.

Edit - Throwback time. Used to be sponsored by team hausen for a short time. This happened in a loss but its still pretty epic.


----------



## Zackcy

Drow buff seems quite overkill.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Requires Aghs but yeah Meepo might actually be useful now. The Poof cd reduction is nice too.
> Someones excited haha, did you actually see her in a game? I assume you also play Dota 1.
> Drow can actually farm now. Plus her Trueshot is global and is based on her agility. I haven't played or seen her yet but I assume she can actually be useful in team fights because of the increase in farm and the global aura. Wonder if Trueshot is viable in the laning phase to give cs advantage to allies.
> Edit - Throwback time. Used to be sponsored by team hausen for a short time. This happened in a loss but its still pretty epic.


So Zulli that Viper we played with today?

This guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nofauJNcJg&list=UUNRQ-DWUXf4UVN9L31Y9f3Q&index=5&feature=plcp

Pipe with viper + 120 cs in 1hr FTW


----------



## TheOddOne

I wonder what is the highest GPM you guys have? mine is 738, which was nearly broken today (I went afk for a good 5mins)


----------



## Fortunex

I think mine's 825, from my very first game of OD (randomed), where I want like 26-something-something.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have done 869 with BS.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> So Zulli that Viper we played with today?
> This guy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nofauJNcJg&list=UUNRQ-DWUXf4UVN9L31Y9f3Q&index=5&feature=plcp
> Pipe with viper + 120 cs in 1hr FTW


Yeah that Viper was really bad. He kept talking via voice like he knew what he was doing but I dunno how many times I saw him chasing an enemy hero by himself when he was actually being surrounded himself. Then he complains that he has no farm etc. I'm sad that I was unable to carry that game, probably should have went BKB but it was a tough game. Funny vid btw.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I wonder what is the highest GPM you guys have? mine is 738, which was nearly broken today (I went afk for a good 5mins)


https://dotabuff.com/players/46625782/records

822 I guess? But it's not legit ): Why can't it show top 5 ):

My EXP record is 1022 

https://dotabuff.com/matches/18423529


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Drow buff seems quite overkill.


I don't see how. Drow was NEVER used in competitive play. Maybe once recently? Now she has real pushing power. However, I still don't think it makes her that relevant. She still can't escape that well unless you kite them. IDK tho, we shall see.


----------



## jellybeans69

Recently yes she wasn't used especially in Dota 2, in Dota during tourneys chineese teams did tend to pick her up once in a while.


----------



## Duplicated

Well, imo playing Drow requires good, if not excellent, map awareness. It's better to ward forests than buying something like Lothar, because it can be easily countered by anyone with a common sense to buy dust/gem. Since she has no escape mechanism (lol silence serves more as an initiator/cc mid-fight than saving her skin), it's better to be able to guess when the enemies are after you and retreat long before they arrive.

In team fight you'd just stay on the edge and try to pick off the weakest one first, generally the other team's carry/caster. If you initiate the teamfight with silence though, it usually boils down into two scenarios:
1) The entire enemy team backs off until silence wears off, then resume the fight. Or
2) They don't notice that silence, and your team (hopefully competent enough) manages to pick off two or three of them. During mid- to late-game, it'd usually either net you a few more towers, or one of their lanes' barracks.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated*
> 
> Well, imo playing Drow requires good, if not excellent, map awareness. It's better to ward forests than buying something like Lothar, because it can be easily countered by anyone with a common sense to buy dust/gem. Since she has no escape mechanism (lol silence serves more as an initiator/cc mid-fight than saving her skin), it's better to be able to guess when the enemies are after you and retreat long before they arrive.
> In team fight you'd just stay on the edge and try to pick off the weakest one first, generally the other team's carry/caster. If you initiate the teamfight with silence though, it usually boils down into two scenarios:
> 1) The entire enemy team backs off until silence wears off, then resume the fight. Or
> 2) They don't notice that silence, and your team (hopefully competent enough) manages to pick off two or three of them. During mid- to late-game, it'd usually either net you a few more towers, or one of their lanes' barracks.


Lothar suits Drow perfectly in most games. You forgot to mention that it gives a 20% movement speed increase when activated and it can be really useful to gank and get in the proper position in team fights.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Lothar suits Drow perfectly in most games. You forgot to mention that it gives a 20% movement speed increase when activated and it can be really useful to gank and get in the proper position in team fights.


You might as well use Clinkz tho. I think Drow needs some kind of speed boost/phase boots on steroids combined into her ult or something. She needs an escape ability.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> You might as well use Clinkz tho. I think Drow needs some kind of speed boost/phase boots on steroids combined into her ult or something. She needs an escape ability.


Doesn't Drow out-dps Clinkz now? Especially with agi items, lothar and her ulti?


----------



## Rickles

Crushed a tri-lane of Chaos Knight, leshrac and venomancer with Sven (my buddy) and me as SHANANANANANAH BATRIDERR. They gave up the trilane as soon as I got first blood with a double kill lol. Man batrider is in a great spot right now.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Lothar suits Drow perfectly in most games. You forgot to mention that it gives a 20% movement speed increase when activated and it can be really useful to gank and get in the proper position in team fights.


I would rather see a drow with manta

crap double...


----------



## For_the_moves

Anyone know how to do the following:

Deny an allied hero
Aim Witch Doctor's ult at a specific target
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Crushed a tri-lane of Chaos Knight, leshrac and venomancer with Sven (my buddy) and me as SHANANANANANAH BATRIDERR. They gave up the trilane as soon as I got first blood with a double kill lol. Man batrider is in a great spot right now.


I like him, but he still seems to be missing something after the recent patch. I would've liked him more if they increased his attack range and the range of his first spell. Or, maybe I'm playing him wrong and just need to get better.


----------



## adizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Anyone know how to do the following:
> 
> Deny an allied hero
> Aim Witch Doctor's ult at a specific target
> I like him, but he still seems to be missing something after the recent patch. I would've liked him more if they increased his attack range and the range of his first spell. Or, maybe I'm playing him wrong and just need to get better.


Your teammate's health needs to be under a certain level to deny him and also under certain spells IIRC, you just hit "A" and click on the allied hero just like you'd deny a creep.

I believe you need to click on the ward and right click the specific target, I might be wrong though.


----------



## jellybeans69

Anyone up for a game right now (use eu or ru servers)

1) You can deny your teammate only when certain dot's are on them (f.e witch doctors curse means you can't deny target , venos spray -> you may) as well as under certain % of health
2) You don't.


----------



## dezahp

You can't focus WD's ult and you can deny a teammate when they are low when they are under most dot spells.


----------



## pLuhhmm

On a 11 game win streak!

https://dotabuff.com/players/46625782/records


----------



## For_the_moves

Guess the dota 2 wiki was wrong then, it said that you could aim WD's ult. It would make sense since you may want to target a lower HP hero.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> On a 11 game win streak!
> 
> https://dotabuff.com/players/46625782/records


Nice. The most I ever got was 8 in a row. Question though, 32 deaths in one game? How?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> The most I ever got was 8 in a row. Question though, 32 deaths in one game? How?


Looks like he was trolling that game lol


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Guess the dota 2 wiki was wrong then, it said that you could aim WD's ult. It would make sense since you may want to target a lower HP hero.
> Nice. The most I ever got was 8 in a row. Question though, 32 deaths in one game? How?


It was my one troll/rage game. I was captain in CM and everyone but one guy was being nice and a team player. I ask everyone who they want. The one guy says Sniper... We all say "no, pick someone else please." We do this all the way up to the last pick. I get everyone their hero also. Finally he says Shadow Demon. I say, fine. Then time comes when you pick your hero. Guess who he picks? My hero. I ******* rage. Rage beyond belief. So I start jungling and jungling, and jungling. I was so pissed I didn't even care. Guess what, too? He was trolling the entire game and the idiots in the game were eating up everything he was saying. I'm raged just thinking about it. I don't even care if he was trying to troll and he was successful. That game alone makes me want CM to have the ability for the captain to assign players their heroes.


----------



## TheOddOne

https://dotabuff.com/matches/52295514
My game with Sheever







I'm WR


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I would rather see a drow with manta
> crap double...


Both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Anyone know how to do the following:
> 
> Deny an allied hero
> Aim Witch Doctor's ult at a specific target
> I like him, but he still seems to be missing something after the recent patch. I would've liked him more if they increased his attack range and the range of his first spell. Or, maybe I'm playing him wrong and just need to get better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Guess the dota 2 wiki was wrong then, it said that you could aim WD's ult. It would make sense since you may want to target a lower HP hero.


AFAIK to deny a hero they have to have a damage over time spell on them and be really low hp. Happens mostly with Veno's poison. Literally like 1 hit.

People are saying you can't focus WD's ult but I know you at least used to be able to in Dota 1. After you place the ulti left click the ward then right click your target. I cannot confirm that it will work in Dota 2 because I haven't tried, haven't played him much at all. Would assume it will work though.


----------



## dezahp

Played a pretty epic game where Furion kept backdooring us and we were down 2 raxs. Wiped their carries and Furion couldn't buy back anymore so we pushed straight mid to win.

https://dotabuff.com/matches/52373791


----------



## mylilpony

So depressing. In the last 2 weeks, my record went from 39 wins over .500 to 22. 2-15 in my last 17 and (watching my replays) you could (i'd say 25-50% blame) make a case for two of the losses being a result of my play, and 2 for very high MM games in EU which I expected to lose since my EU teammates like to random (as do I so i can't complain about those). 1-2 in 5man stacks.

. I want to just carry w/ decent support but either my team picks 2 or 3 carries already, or i play with friend who will carry. the stats that ive seen in all my games for the most part the other team is usually a 4 or 5 man stack, and my team often has very few wins over .500 while the other team tends to avg higher wins and higher win rate. Only had 3 cases of brazillians throwing, and had a pyrion flax game (due to MM-ing in a party witha guy with 3 wins). I've tried solo queue, 2 man, 3man, 5man, and I've been mostly support (except 3) which is my standard (since i rarely get satisfactory support) . MM is trying really hard to drag me back down to 50%....

Also anyone Queue in USE have problems? I've ended up in south america once and europe once from just USE MM, though both times i was with zulli so maybe it's just zulli.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> So depressing. In the last 2 weeks, my record went from 39 wins over .500 to 22. 2-15 in my last 17 and (watching my replays) you could (i'd say 25-50% blame) make a case for two of the losses being a result of my play, and 2 for very high MM games in EU which I expected to lose since my EU teammates like to random (as do I so i can't complain about those). 1-2 in 5man stacks.
> . I want to just carry w/ decent support but either my team picks 2 or 3 carries already, or i play with friend who will carry. the stats that ive seen in all my games for the most part the other team is usually a 4 or 5 man stack, and my team often has very few wins over .500 while the other team tends to avg higher wins and higher win rate. Only had 3 cases of brazillians throwing, and had a pyrion flax game (due to MM-ing in a party witha guy with 3 wins). I've tried solo queue, 2 man, 3man, 5man, and I've been mostly support (except 3) which is my standard (since i rarely get satisfactory support) . MM is trying really hard to drag me back down to 50%....
> Also anyone Queue in USE have problems? I've ended up in south america once and europe once from just USE MM, though both times i was with zulli so maybe it's just zulli.


Tough luck lol. Just take a small break from playing when you're on losing streaks and frustrated. That's what I do.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> So depressing. In the last 2 weeks, my record went from 39 wins over .500 to 22. 2-15 in my last 17 and (watching my replays) you could (i'd say 25-50% blame) make a case for two of the losses being a result of my play, and 2 for very high MM games in EU which I expected to lose since my EU teammates like to random (as do I so i can't complain about those). 1-2 in 5man stacks.
> . I want to just carry w/ decent support but either my team picks 2 or 3 carries already, or i play with friend who will carry. the stats that ive seen in all my games for the most part the other team is usually a 4 or 5 man stack, and my team often has very few wins over .500 while the other team tends to avg higher wins and higher win rate. Only had 3 cases of brazillians throwing, and had a pyrion flax game (due to MM-ing in a party witha guy with 3 wins). I've tried solo queue, 2 man, 3man, 5man, and I've been mostly support (except 3) which is my standard (since i rarely get satisfactory support) . MM is trying really hard to drag me back down to 50%....
> Also anyone Queue in USE have problems? I've ended up in south america once and europe once from just USE MM, though both times i was with zulli so maybe it's just zulli.


You didn't 4man, no wonder


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Also anyone Queue in USE have problems? I've ended up in south america once and europe once from just USE MM, though both times i was with zulli so maybe it's just zulli.


Definitely not me. I'm on the US east coast and definitely only have the USEast server ticked. I remember that game when we were on the EU server but the south american one? Assuming you're talking about that game from last night, Brazilians join the East server all the time and that is what happened to us. Matter of fact I played another pub game later on and I was with more BR players. Positive I only have east ticked.


----------



## TheOddOne

I carried mylilpony (Lina) with my AM








https://dotabuff.com/matches/52951985


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I carried mylilpony (Lina) with my AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dotabuff.com/matches/52951985


carry lina cannot get any kills =/ i think ist opped ulting like 20 mins in (also i did a troll build b/c me/tide dominated our bott lane and AM had 10 min bfury)


----------



## Krud

Last 2 games I had the same mental patient play as a carry. Luckily my chen was spot on, but my invoker could not carry the fail.

460 gpm AM with bfury, pretty damn bad, 3 kills 4 assists during a 40 min game and then next game...
178 gpm as PA, painful. And i think she solo-laned and did not put one point into dagger.

https://dotabuff.com/matches/52694083
https://dotabuff.com/matches/52700312

This is exactly why i typically play a hard carry, its hard to depends on randoms, because usually, they fail.


----------



## jellybeans69

Team full of asians free win https://dotabuff.com/matches/52952422







Still ammounted to decent farm with lina accounting that i was pro babysittin the void


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> carry lina cannot get any kills =/ i think ist opped ulting like 20 mins in (also i did a troll build b/c me/tide dominated our bott lane and AM had 10 min bfury)


Don't you hate it when your carry has zero map awareness ? the first game I played with Sammy Boy our Skeleton did nothing for the first 30 minutes, then just came out of the jungle (thnx god) and started rampagin', just a rant, luckily we won.

Weaver had no invi at level 1 (???) so I managed to get Claymore at 4 mins and just play aggressively







80cs 10mins won the game pretty much.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Hey dudes, is there an OCN steam group for Dota 2 at all?

I saw the chart in the OP, but I think it would be nice if we could have a group instead of adding so many people to the friends list.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hey dudes, is there an OCN steam group for Dota 2 at all?
> I saw the chart in the OP, but I think it would be nice if we could have a group instead of adding so many people to the friends list.


Yes there is. What is your Steam account? There is also an OCN channel that you can join, you'll rejoin it automatically every time you launch Dota 2 as well.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yes there is. What is your Steam account? There is also an OCN channel that you can join, you'll rejoin it automatically every time you launch Dota 2 as well.


Heck yes.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Heck yes. Steam email is '[email protected]'


Added.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Added.


Nice, thank you. I'll be in game later


----------



## QxY

Any free extra Beta key for a brotha?


----------



## dezahp

Wooooooooo I got my first mythical item!!! I just got Furion's ability modifier, Call of the Dendrochron.


----------



## rootzreggae

Does anyone use sweetfx injector with dota 2?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Wooooooooo I got my first mythical item!!! I just got Furion's ability modifier, Call of the Dendrochron.


There's items that modify ability's..? I'm sure it just changes the animation but dang I didn't know that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> Does anyone use sweetfx injector with dota 2?


Not me, does that actually work for Dota and if so are there any videos of it?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> There's items that modify ability's..? I'm sure it just changes the animation but dang I didn't know that.
> Not me, does that actually work for Dota and if so are there any videos of it?


It changes Furion's tree units that he spawns


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> It changes Furion's tree units that he spawns


Different units and animation but same stats, correct?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Different units and animation but same stats, correct?


Yeah same stats lol it wouldn't make sense if they had a item that actually affected the hero


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Yeah same stats lol it wouldn't make sense if they had a item that actually affected the hero


Just wanted to clarify, some people may have thought there are items that change stats etc.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Forgot how easy Lich is to play, lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Had such a good game today. Its so easy to win pub game if you win early game. I had CK with Jakiro vs Mother and Shaman. 2 Stuns we murdered them.


----------



## Zulli85

Been waiting for Centaur! Also the 6.76b changes have been implemented, click the link for the full changelog.
Quote:


> Twice the Horns!
> October 25, 2012 - Dota Team
> Lord Magnataur's office (also known as LOMA) would like you all to know that Centaur Warrunner's abundance of horns is all a show and that one is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with the Centaur Warrunner, you will also find parity with the latest Dota 6.76 update, including changes to the greatest hero of them all (you know who).
> 
> In other news, the G-1 Championship League started this week and we have already seen a good number of great games. You can find a pass for it in the Dota 2 store.
> 
> For the latest changelog, hoof it over here.


----------



## TheOddOne

All hail Centaur !!


----------



## For_the_moves

Has anyone here tried him? I'm sure getting blade mail on him will be fun against anyone with amplified damage. I'm looking at you AM, Drow, Ursa and Meepo


----------



## jellybeans69

Yeah just join 'OCN' chat channel in-game some of us are usually there. Unfortunatelly my 6 year old logitech mx518 broke and i'll be waiting for my paycheck before i buy Naga Hex , currently browsing and doing everything just with keyboard


----------



## Rickles

I have tried him and lost to him as well, the hero is stupid strong. In his current state I would be surprised if he last a week. His ult is soo strong, all his skills are good.. good stat gain and his animation is pretty good as well. As long as your team can win one of the other lanes you will cake walk the game. Unless they have a good hard carry getting farmed.

Which I guess might be his only draw back as he really shines in the short lane, so that in itself limits your teams carry potential.

I could see lifestealer being a nasty counter too him, but his ult is soo strong..

When I played against him they had a pudge and lion.... and even a blind pudge can hit hooks when they are point blank.

_________________________

Also already sick of people picking sniper and getting nothing done with him. Or picking sniper and than yuor team picking 3 other semi carries with no team fight









The changes to silencer seem pretty good.


----------



## mr one

Ok guys i have 2 dota 2 invites, giving em fo free with only one condition







play a lot this damn game







add me up on steam mr_minister1


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just murdered him with Slandar even though he was feed early game 6-0.


----------



## TheOddOne

His ulti gives maximum speed on Chen's creeps also, so yeah, if you wanna dive their base, just shout "FOR ROHAN" all will be well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> His ulti gives maximum speed on Chen's creeps also, so yeah, if you wanna dive their base, just shout "FOR ROHAN" all will be well.


He is good for team fights.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> All hail Centaur !!


Poor Anti Mage didn't even make it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Poor Anti Mage didn't even make it.


AM legs nerf too stronk.


----------



## Zackcy

Centaur is......... the greatest hero ever.

Lol, so broken.


----------



## mr one

oh im find a crystal maiden soooo helpful in so much ways, just had a game with her and pretty much got some really nice kills with shadow shaman, me ( as crystal maiden) and a kotl


----------



## TheOddOne




----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I have tried him and lost to him as well, the hero is stupid strong. In his current state I would be surprised if he last a week. His ult is soo strong, all his skills are good.. good stat gain and his animation is pretty good as well. As long as your team can win one of the other lanes you will cake walk the game. Unless they have a good hard carry getting farmed.
> Which I guess might be his only draw back as he really shines in the short lane, so that in itself limits your teams carry potential.
> I could see lifestealer being a nasty counter too him, but his ult is soo strong..
> When I played against him they had a pudge and lion.... and even a blind pudge can hit hooks when they are point blank.
> _________________________
> Also already sick of people picking sniper and getting nothing done with him. Or picking sniper and than yuor team picking 3 other semi carries with no team fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The changes to silencer seem pretty good.


Sniper is one of the worst carries imo. especially when people use his ult to KS or use it in the middle of a teamfight and it takes the same amt of time to load an ult at the same time you could be minibashing/autoattacking a hero down. Drow was like that too but odn't know how ineffective drow is now post-patch


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Sniper is one of the worst carries imo. especially when people use his ult to KS or use it in the middle of a teamfight and it takes the same amt of time to load an ult at the same time you could be minibashing/autoattacking a hero down. Drow was like that too but odn't know how ineffective drow is now post-patch


Drow is Amazing now.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Drow is Amazing now.


https://dotabuff.com/matches/53829754
Free farm drow so amazing


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*


I've always wanted to try blink forcestaff on antimage.

Hilarious video.

Drow removed from CM btw.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I've always wanted to try blink forcestaff on antimage.
> Hilarious video.
> Drow removed from CM btw.


CM?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> CM?


Captains Mode.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> CM?


Crystal Maiden.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Crystal Maiden.


----------



## mylilpony

DK Burning to retire http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=378343


----------



## Zulli85

Burning is retiring? Wow, he isn't switching games is he.


----------



## dezahp

Centaur is so broken and Drow is pretty damn strong now


----------



## Rickles

indeed, he doesn't even need to be in team fights to win them.... just press R


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Centaur is so broken and Drow is pretty damn strong now


And of course I get the drow that feeds all game and the centaur that has 2 hearts and goes 3-11 in my games back to back.

Darn matchmaking

Profanity removed


----------



## TheOddOne

Burning isn't going to retire until next year. Vote ban mylilpony.


----------



## Krud

Burning 4 lyfe


----------



## Zulli85

Centaur verified to be imba. Picked him two games, aoe on Double Edge is totally unfair and his ulti gives him and all his allies a stun and escape mech from global range. Dunno how that is fair.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Centaur verified to be imba. Picked him two games, aoe on Double Edge is totally unfair and his ulti gives him and all his allies a stun and escape mech from global range. Dunno how that is fair.


Yeah I have no idea how to counter a good or even remotely decent Centaur....pretty damn broken


----------



## TheOddOne

Centaur just got nerfed in the 6.76 patchnotes. However Drow is so fun to play (yes yes more right-click) that 200 damage at lvl 11 is ridic.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Cannot STAND all pick mode. The WORST players are there. Wanted to try new Drow, get forced to solo bot vs a CM and PA. With a Pudge mid and NP jungling. Not ONE gank all game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Cannot STAND all pick mode. The WORST players are there. Wanted to try new Drow, get forced to solo bot vs a CM and PA. With a Pudge mid and NP jungling. Not ONE gank all game.


Yeah I've noticed that the better players tend to play RD.

Stampede barely got nerfed. The cooldown is long at levels 1 and 2 but it is actually shorter at 3. The duration is still solid, damage is pretty much the same, mana cost only went up 30 and the aoe is barely smaller. Its still an escape mech/stun at global range for 5 people. Still imba, IMO. Not to mention he still has a great, free nuke with Double Edge.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Cannot STAND all pick mode. The WORST players are there. Wanted to try new Drow, get forced to solo bot vs a CM and PA. With a Pudge mid and NP jungling. Not ONE gank all game.


Are you sure those are the worst players?? Usually they do things like pick riki after the other team gets bounty hunter when your team already has a good carry...


----------



## TheOddOne

In very high bracket they pick all 5 carries too


----------



## Rickles

Or they see a tri lane for the first time and give up..."they must be friends so we lose", "there are 4 of them as friends", "I (crystal maiden) can't get any farm" and so on...


----------



## mylilpony

I've qq'ed about it before. Summary...2 weeks ago i was 39 games over 500 and yesterday i got to 16 games over 100. So i decided i would only play centaur, and silencer/alch/PL/drow if centaur was picked. Since then I've 8-2, and am +22.

Centaur's ult + spiritbreaker, phantom lancer's illusions, and naga are a ton of fun, btw.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I've qq'ed about it before. Summary...2 weeks ago i was 39 games over 500 and yesterday i got to 16 games over 100. So i decided i would only play centaur, and silencer/alch/PL/drow if centaur was picked. Since then I've 8-2, and am +22.
> Centaur's ult + spiritbreaker, phantom lancer's illusions, and naga are a ton of fun, btw.


Spiritbreaker is so broke. I want to see him and Centaur on a team.

I REALLY want to see a Tidehunter, Spirit Breaker, Centaur, Naga, and Crystal Maiden. DAT TEAM FIGHT! Go in, Naga ult, Tide ult, CM ult, Centaur ult, and Spirit Break just takes out the strongest carry with Q and ult.


----------



## Zulli85

SB isn't imba anymore. You just can't let him free farm, he'll perma bash you otherwise.


----------



## TheDon83

Why dont we have a Dota 2 club?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I REALLY want to see a Tidehunter, Spirit Breaker, Centaur, Naga, and Crystal Maiden. DAT TEAM FIGHT! Go in, Naga ult, Tide ult, CM ult, Centaur ult, and Spirit Break just takes out the strongest carry with Q and ult.


Some friends and me went to try a combo just for the hell of it (or just because we could XD) We went: Tidehunter, Sandking, Enigma and Tiny.
I can now say that i never had soo much fun in my life. 4 blinks and the entire enemy team was back to the graveyard XD. It was so bad that at some point they didnt want to come out of the well anymore


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I hate when people think they are PRO. They feel early game score 1-11 and they are all cool and not even bothering and then they start to try in the end lol like they can comeback.


----------



## Krud

Sneak peek fixes

http://www.joindota.com/en/news/4632-ninja-patch-brings-6-76-parity
Quote:


> Just moments ago, Valve just sneaked in a patch for Dota 2 that brings 6.76c parity along with some bug fixes.
> 
> BUGS
> - Fixed Stampede sound not being global for enemies
> - Fixed Stampede buff being applied as an aura rather than a one time buff
> - Fixed Return vs Siege
> - Fixed Treant Protector's strength growth
> - Fixed Last Word Legacy Key
> - Fixed Last Word interaction with BKB and Cyclone
> 
> GAMEPLAY
> - Stampede cooldown increased from 65 to 120/90/60
> - Stampede duration rescaled from 3/4/5 to 3.75
> - Stampede damage slightly reworked from 100/150/200 + 2x str to 0 + 1/2/3x str (no base damage)
> - Stampede mancost increased from 50 to 80
> - Stampede AoE reduced from 120 to 105
> - Drow's base armor decreased by 2
> - Marksmanship focus AoE increased from 375 to 400
> - Last Word manacost from 100 to 115
> - Living Armor cooldown and duration decreased from from 20 to 15
> - Living Armor manacost decreased 30/35/40/45 to 25


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> SB isn't imba anymore. You just can't let him free farm, he'll perma bash you otherwise.


If you get decent farm in a pub I think he's pretty annoying.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Just stopped playing LoL and plan on starting to play DotA 2 instead. Looks and feels better IMO, but it'll be many and many more bot games I'll play before I dare to play online games.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDon83*
> 
> Why dont we have a Dota 2 club?


What is the point? Why have two separate Dota 2 threads? If I added a Dota 2 club listing to the OP it would be nothing more than a list of OCN accounts. I never saw the point of the various clubs here at OCN besides them being a place to make posts which we already have here for Dota 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Sneak peek fixes
> http://www.joindota.com/en/news/4632-ninja-patch-brings-6-76-parity


Thanks for that, just looks like they will be applying the recent Dota 1 changes. Centaur will still be imba, IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> If you get decent farm in a pub I think he's pretty annoying.


As I said don't let him free farm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Just stopped playing LoL and plan on starting to play DotA 2 instead. Looks and feels better IMO, but it'll be many and many more bot games I'll play before I dare to play online games.


Welcome! Feel free to post here with any comments and questions you may have about the game. There is also a Dota 2 Steam group and an OCN chat channel in-game. Post or PM me with your Steam account if you want to be added to the group and you can find the OCN channel via the Dota 2 main screen. You will auto-join the channel each time you launch Dota.

FYI if I seem to disappear for a while it's because hurricane Sandy knocked the power out. Hoping not to lose it long if at all, going to go out and prepare now.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Welcome! Feel free to post here with any comments and questions you may have about the game. There is also a Dota 2 Steam group and an OCN chat channel in-game. Post or PM me with your Steam account if you want to be added to the group and you can find the OCN channel via the Dota 2 main screen. You will auto-join the channel each time you launch Dota.
> FYI if I seem to disappear for a while it's because hurricane Sandy knocked the power out. Hoping not to lose it long if at all, going to go out and prepare now.


Thanks mate.







Will play some bot games just to try it out, then I'll probably PM you. Take care when sandy comes around!


----------



## TheOddOne

Chinese farm fest ?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 
> Chinese farm fest ?


14 minutes match....? am i seeing thhis fo real?


----------



## mylilpony

15minreaver.jpg 217k .jpg file


15 Minute reaver/forcestaff/urn = other team ragequit.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> 15minreaver.jpg 217k .jpg file
> 
> 15 Minute reaver/forcestaff/urn = other team ragequit.


Centaur Picker.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Centaur Picker.


He's nerfed though!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> He's nerfed though!


Still imba.


----------



## pLuhhmm

DIRE TIDE!!!????


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> DIRE TIDE!!!????


No clue what that is, just some Halloween thing I guess. Meant to post the video actually.


----------



## mylilpony

Diretide : Where ancient camps are, is your candy chest. You can raid the other teams' candy chest to try and steal candy from it by hitting it. The more you pick up, the less HP you have (so you don't overload with like 50 and run off..after 12 or so I was down to 1 HP). and each time you put a candy in the chest you lose a % of your HP. Also there is truesight near the ancient camp so don't try to camp there as a riki.

Great heroes for this: DISABLES (that can defend your camp from blinkers, pretty much. ,

GLOBALS (furions ult for defending your chest or stealing from other chest and also jumping to bott and top lane to get candy [You need to hit the miniroshans that spawn to get candy]), zeus ult, centaur ult),

Blinks (AM, QOP, Morph to pick up from chest and escape). wisp and storm spirit also.

Bad heroes = heroes that can't disable easily, can't escape easily, or help in teamfight

Winning team gets rare items, losing team gets common items. But you also need to band together as 10 to fight a super buff 50k HP roshan (and youg et 15k gold at the end to help buff up your heroes). So if you think you're gonna go support, go for a hero that can contribute in the game, AND do a bit of damage to the roshan at the end (or pick up a helm and capture a wolf for 30% dmg aura).


----------



## BradleyKZN

Ok got a strange Q to ask, how do I know if I got beta or retail? I activated a dota2 key on steam last night and it said retail?

P.S. I have no idea what dota is about, but keen to learn


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Diretide : Where ancient camps are, is your candy chest. You can raid the other teams' candy chest to try and steal candy from it by hitting it. The more you pick up, the less HP you have (so you don't overload with like 50 and run off..after 12 or so I was down to 1 HP). and each time you put a candy in the chest you lose a % of your HP. Also there is truesight near the ancient camp so don't try to camp there as a riki.
> Great heroes for this: DISABLES (that can defend your camp from blinkers, pretty much. ,
> GLOBALS (furions ult for defending your chest or stealing from other chest and also jumping to bott and top lane to get candy [You need to hit the miniroshans that spawn to get candy]), zeus ult, centaur ult),
> Blinks (AM, QOP, Morph to pick up from chest and escape). wisp and storm spirit also.
> Bad heroes = heroes that can't disable easily, can't escape easily, or help in teamfight
> Winning team gets rare items, losing team gets common items. But you also need to band together as 10 to fight a super buff 50k HP roshan (and youg et 15k gold at the end to help buff up your heroes). So if you think you're gonna go support, go for a hero that can contribute in the game, AND do a bit of damage to the roshan at the end (or pick up a helm and capture a wolf for 30% dmg aura).


So is this a different game mode?? Played a game last night and saw this but no clue what it was =P


----------



## StrikerX

172k people online/playing xD damn!

http://store.steampowered.com/stats/?snr=1_4_4__10


----------



## TFL Replica

Why not? They're giving away items like candy.


----------



## StrikerX

That they are









Btw is it me or the servers just crashed?


----------



## TFL Replica

They went offline for a few minutes and now they're back online.

Edit: and my last pair of items have disappeared.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Gotta love my pug teammates guy puts on Jamaican music on for the entire match and goes from boots to butterfly on Batrider.


----------



## Zackcy

Diretide is fun buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut

All pick -_-.


----------



## Zulli85

Going to be playing pretty soon, 15ish minutes probably.


----------



## TheOddOne

No rare items


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> No rare items


got two rare, you get rare when do so much thoose candies in your pumpkin







( sounds kinda weird). and your team does the highest percentage of damage to roshan


----------



## TheOddOne

Just got a rare axe item, now I can go to bed happily.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Just got a rare axe item, now I can go to bed happily.


That's the most common "rare" item I'm guessing. I have it and I've seen a few people with them.


----------



## dezahp

I haven't been on this whole past week but what is this that everyone is talking about? How are people getting rare items easily?


----------



## dezahp

Ok so I'm reading about this Dire Tide game mode and was wondering what heroes are good for this mode?


----------



## Klinkey

Hey guys, used to play DotA back on Warcraft 3, played LoL for a while...

Whats a good champion to learn/relearn DotA 2?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Ok so I'm reading about this Dire Tide game mode and was wondering what heroes are good for this mode?


Depends on whether you want to play lame, counter people who play lame or just enjoy yourself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klinkey*
> 
> Hey guys, used to play DotA back on Warcraft 3, played LoL for a while...
> Whats a good champion to learn/relearn DotA 2?


Just pick the heroes you were good with in DotA.


----------



## Klinkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Depends on whether you want to play lame, counter people who play lame or just enjoy yourself.
> 
> Just pick the heroes you were good with in DotA.


ahh, cant remember :|


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klinkey*
> 
> ahh, cant remember :|


What about your preferred role (Jungler, Tank, Support, etc...)?


----------



## dezahp

Played a few Dire Tide games and looks like I'm playing pudge/axe to defend against people who play lame.


----------



## Klinkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What about your preferred role (Jungler, Tank, Support, etc...)?


In LoL i play basically anything, don't like supporting too much and jungle is probably the most fun.


----------



## jellybeans69

I would avoid using term tank when talking about dota


----------



## Klinkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I would avoid using term tank when talking about dota


Why haha, are strength heroes not tanks?

Forgive me I have not played this game in so long


----------



## jellybeans69

It's a common misconception, there are carries, initiators, semi-carries and even supports/semi-supports and bunch of gankers among str heroes.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klinkey*
> 
> Why haha, are strength heroes not tanks?
> Forgive me I have not played this game in so long


Well yes and no, strength heroes are, for the most part, more tanky but the majority of the time a team will not chose to focus on them since they are tanky (and take longer to kill than squishy heroes). With no real way to make the team focus on your hero (except Axe) you can't really have a tank per say.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klinkey*
> 
> Hey guys, used to play DotA back on Warcraft 3, played LoL for a while...
> Whats a good champion to learn/relearn DotA 2?


Please don't call them champions, they are heroes in Dota. If you do that in-game you are opening yourself up to be flamed by random pubs who are like "LOL IS DOTA FOR NOOBS." Just trying to save you the hassle haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klinkey*
> 
> In LoL i play basically anything, don't like supporting too much and jungle is probably the most fun.


Good jungling heroes in Dota include Nature's Prophet, Naix, Axe, Chen, Enigma, Dark Seer, Enchantress, and Centaur. Thats all I can think of at the moment, probably missed a couple. I can try to help you further if you explain your playstyle more.


----------



## TheOddOne

The heroes that I find to be really good in DireTime are:
Storm Spirit (roll in roll out)
Tinker (march march march, rocket spam)
Anti-Fun
Chaos Knight
Wisp
Undying
Phantom Lancer (I haven't seen him lose a single game yet, and I've played ~30 so far)
QoP
Disruptor is okay, but I guess you need to know what you're doing
Meepo (since your main+copies each get seperate gold+xp, you will be level 25 while the other 9 are ~15)
Anybody been watching G-1 league? so many good matches, so little time


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Just got this from diretide!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> *Please don't call them champions, they are heroes in Dota. If you do that in-game you are opening yourself up to be flamed by random pubs* who are like "LOL IS DOTA FOR NOOBS." Just trying to save you the hassle haha.
> Good jungling heroes in Dota include Nature's Prophet, Naix, Axe, Chen, Enigma, Dark Seer, Enchantress, and Centaur. Thats all I can think of at the moment, probably missed a couple. I can try to help you further if you explain your playstyle more.


When I feel like trolling people in dota2 I usually start with that same question LOL (pun, get it?)


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> 
> Just got this from diretide!


Haha lucky you, grats. Is that before or after you have to kill Rosh ?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Haha lucky you, grats. Is that before or after you have to kill Rosh ?


Before, got a essence after killing.


----------



## Rickles

I like furion for dire tide, but earth shaker is also pretty good in the first phase. Tried weaver and that was ok.. I bet Riki maxing cloud first wouldnt be awful either...

and sick of anti-fun


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Are you allowed to ask for item trades in this thread or should i do that on the dota2 forum? I just want to avoid having to register on another site.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Are you allowed to ask for item trades in this thread or should i do that on the dota2 forum? I just want to avoid having to register on another site.


Sure, you can do that.


----------



## CyberWolf575

Well, been on OCN for years now, playing dota for years now..and just now found this thread. Oh am I glad!?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> 
> Just got this from diretide!


want it


----------



## Krud

I think top 3 for dire tide is puck, wind runner, and furion


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberWolf575*
> 
> Well, been on OCN for years now, playing dota for years now..and just now found this thread. Oh am I glad!?


It's about time! Welcome, feel free to stop by for all of your Dota needs.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Feel free to add me on steam. Shev7chenko


----------



## pLuhhmm

I now have 2 full rows of rare items, lol. I got the Elemental Ice skin for tiny, the NP Flower Staff, and Hammer Time to name my favs so far.


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone has any essence that they don't want ?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Got the Seraphic egg!(3 of each essence)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Anyone has any essence that they don't want ?


I have a spare quas(blue) if you want


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What does the egg do? I have been upgrading it and now its green rare. Do you get a rare item or something?


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm glad they removed candy destruction. Now everyone can enjoy this mode without exploiting (or being a victim of) that lame tactic.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm glad they removed candy destruction. Now everyone can enjoy this mode without exploiting (or being a victim of) that lame tactic.


I had a game earlier where everyone but me was farming creeps in lanes... It was horrible. I hate everyone that was involved. If you want to be a try hard, go play normal mode.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Drow is very good for D. Just wait until they steal at least 5 candy, silence and right click.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What does the egg do? I have been upgrading it and now its green rare. Do you get a rare item or something?


A courier (Greevil) gonna hatch from it at the end of the Halloween event (12/11)


----------



## Zulli85

Carry tinker np.

https://dotabuff.com/matches/57143069


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> A courier (Greevil) gonna hatch from it at the end of the Halloween event (12/11)


So the more i infuse with the egg the better it will get?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So the more i infuse with the egg the better it will get?


Not better but probably slightly less common.


----------



## mr one

Ok we lost it hey, look at me how i ended a game







playing as crystal maiden


----------



## Awsan

Please from every one watch the Replay from the last roshan killing cycle it took them 8 secs to kill him but they had an EPIC tactic we can do it if there are ten OCN players welling to waste 4 hours of their lifes with me to am for the best timing


----------



## Rickles

time to win some hatz


----------



## tr4656

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So the more i infuse with the egg the better it will get?


This explains it pretty well.


----------



## TFL Replica

I didn't know you could get ability modifiers from Diretide let alone rare ones o0


----------



## For_the_moves

Wonder if these eggs are to encourage players to be more willing to buy a courier in game? Because a lot of people don't so..........

I think someone wanted to report me for ability abuse with Pugna's when fighting Rosh since having a scepter removes cooldown on his ult.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I didn't know you could get ability modifiers from Diretide let alone rare ones o0


My friend got 2 Mythical Axe's in a row (each worth 4 keys) and I got a glacial tiny skin, pretty sick, MOAR DIRETIME.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Wonder if these eggs are to encourage players to be more willing to buy a courier in game? Because a lot of people don't so..........
> I think someone wanted to report me for ability abuse with Pugna's when fighting Rosh since having a scepter removes cooldown on his ult.


There's a chick in 95% of the random pub games I play.


----------



## TheOddOne

shameless bump.


----------



## Krud

Idk about you guys but i just got 4 invites and a friend of mine got 2. Did everyone get some?

Edit: just got 1 more


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Idk about you guys but i just got 4 invites and a friend of mine got 2. Did everyone get some?
> Edit: just got 1 more


I have gotten like 3 emails from steam recently saying I have dota 2 invites, it is getting annoying.


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks like you only get additional invites if your first series of gifts are redeemed and installed.


----------



## For_the_moves

I got as well. Holla if you want one.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Looks like you only get additional invites if your first series of gifts are redeemed and installed.


That must be the case, I know they've been giving away a bunch of invites but I haven't gotten any recently. I've had the beta since there was only like 100 people on at any given time.


----------



## TheOddOne

I got like 12 of them, gave 5 away, 7 left, gonna do a giveaway in freebies then.


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone get anything good from diretide? And need an exort or a wex essence? I have full egg so don't need those....


----------



## TFL Replica

I've ended up with a couple of excess essences and duplicate items. Pretty much everyone I know has a full egg so I can't really do anything with the essences.


----------



## For_the_moves

I'm really trying to get a rare essence, no luck yet. Does anyone have one to donate?









I'm tired of diretide, it's really boring now, but getting item after item is addicting.


----------



## ginoboy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Idk about you guys but i just got 4 invites and a friend of mine got 2. Did everyone get some?
> Edit: just got 1 more


Wow. I couldn't even get one! I signed up like a week ago, still nothin


----------



## Lokster1

I just got a couple of invites over the last few days.

I'll take some essences, I only got a few games in and my egg is still empty =P


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I just got a couple of invites over the last few days.
> I'll take some essences, I only got a few games in and my egg is still empty =P


Add me, I have some left over essences to give out
http://steamcommunity.com/id/yamisalami/


----------



## mr one

hey guys maybe someone has a spare yellow essence? i have for a trade blue one


----------



## Peremptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> hey guys maybe someone has a spare yellow essence? i have for a trade blue one


I got essences up the ying yang add me and ask for one. No need to trade.

Just checked this thread in over half a year. I mostly play dota in my free time nowadays though... far too much to be any good but hell it's my ample time to fritter away... I'm like top 20 in wins


----------



## For_the_moves

I got one yellow to trade. I'm looking for one blue or 3 red if you're feeling generous.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I got one yellow to trade. I'm looking for one blue or 3 red if you're feeling generous.


ok we could do that


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> hey guys maybe someone has a spare yellow essence? i have for a trade blue one


Ok, add me and we'll trade. Steam name: For_the_moves


----------



## Krud

Just saw pL in fails of the week

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1729FL-f79c

6:05


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Just saw pL in fails of the week
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1729FL-f79c
> 6:05


Woooo! That's a me!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Woooo! That's a me!


Good brains on your blink assuming it was intentional.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Good brains on your blink assuming it was intentional.


The blink was intentional, but the location was random and I decided to just wait and see.


----------



## For_the_moves

Anyone got a red essence to give? I'm one away from having a white egg.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> The blink was intentional, but the location was random and I decided to just wait and see.


Yeah that's how it is most of the time. You can make a pretty good estimation as to where the enemy is and then the most logical place as to where he will blink to next.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Woooo! That's a me!


OMG YOU'RE FAMOUS! No wonder name looked familiar

Nice stun =P


----------



## mr one

ummm im wondering when thoose eggs gonna hatch?


----------



## TheOddOne

I love playing in very high MMR bracket


----------



## KellyKelly

kewl, keep it up!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I love playing in very high MMR bracket


Lucky.

I have to play with kids who wonder the map all game and don't lane at all or kids who lose an empty middle lane. I've played in very high mmr before with friends, so it's annoying as hell knowing I'm stuck in some ELO hell. If I don't carry and go super try hard mode and out farm everyone or go something typical like an SK, TH, DS, or CM, I lose. I really hate not having a forfeit feature like LoL. Every argument against it concerns serious play. All I want to do is play a close game. Not prolong a game when down 20-1. I'm glad there's LoL to play when DotA refuses to give me competent teammates. Not is more rage inducing than being slaughtered by a ganking hero late game that lasted 60 mins. Playing with forfeit feature is so wonderful I can't even describe it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Kind of anticlimactic.


----------



## deanlewandowski

If anyone is looking for a newer DOTA player to group up with add me on Steam.
I just got the game but have been doing a ton of research on characters, strats, etc.
Practicing last hits, denying etc. Have a decent grasp of a few heroes and learning more.

Steam name is the same- lewandowskid
Shows up as "Massiv" ingame

Thanks!


----------



## jellybeans69

My first game in last 3 weeks , since i have mouse now (was sitting with keyboard only for last 2 n half weeks). Moving mouse pointer with numpad buttons was fun nontheless









Regarding that screenshot above, yeah it's fun to get some comp players given you're in high bracket. I've played occasionally in HoN too with fogged, and with many different D2 comp players in MM

Tbh if anyone has a friend that wants a key i have a one or two to spare.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I love playing in very high MMR bracket


How did you get ms and stuff to show on the top right? Cheers


----------



## IzeStorm

Hi guys, I'm planning to download DOTA 2 next week , now I'm wondering, is it a must to memorize all the hero, skills, map, item...etc in order to get myself off the "noob" status? Apparently people really hate playing with 1st timer in a match too









BTW does the latency affect a lot in DOTA 2? I'm on wireless connection so latency is going to be really high for server outside my country. In TF2 I get like 400 ping for US/EU server, and 80-100 ping for local server.


----------



## godftw

its pretty essential to know what the heros can do and what which items can do, skills also somewhat important although a little more forgiveness in this area as you can skill heros differently and still do well. the map you should probably memorize, at first glance it may look complicated but its actually very simple... granted advanced knowledge of the map dynamics may help in higher tier play.

i wouldnt imagine memorizing everything would be a good way to learn, maybe play some bot games to learn the core items/heros while you learn the map, then just start on the MMing, as the people you are going to be playing with in the very low mmr are probably worse than you anyways... assuming you have more than a few active braincells.


----------



## IzeStorm

Thanks! Appreciate it. I do remember quite some hero from the wiki though. From what I heard stun is one of the most important element in game right?


----------



## MRoFlare

there are buyable clickies for it, or Gem in inventory for perminent, just dont die with gem or you will drop it where u die


----------



## For_the_moves

^ What?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzeStorm*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm planning to download DOTA 2 next week , now I'm wondering, is it a must to memorize all the hero, skills, map, item...etc in order to get myself off the "noob" status? Apparently people really hate playing with 1st timer in a match too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW does the latency affect a lot in DOTA 2? I'm on wireless connection so latency is going to be really high for server outside my country. In TF2 I get like 400 ping for US/EU server, and 80-100 ping for local server.


I wouldn't worry about memorizing stuff right off of the bat, that takes the fun out of the game. It is just going to take time and experience to learn what each hero can do and what you should be doing yourself. You should probably try a couple of games with bots first to get a feel for it before jumping into matchmaking, and then when you do join MM listen to your allies if it appears they know what they are talking about. Also you should be fine if you can manage 150 or lower ping. Maybe even 200.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzeStorm*
> 
> Thanks! Appreciate it. I do remember quite some hero from the wiki though. From what I heard stun is one of the most important element in game right?


Stun is indeed very important. People generally make sure they have at least a couple of stuns on their team when picking heroes. Hope this helps!


----------



## cisys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzeStorm*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm planning to download DOTA 2 next week , now I'm wondering, is it a must to memorize all the hero, skills, map, item...etc in order to get myself off the "noob" status? Apparently people really hate playing with 1st timer in a match too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW does the latency affect a lot in DOTA 2? I'm on wireless connection so latency is going to be really high for server outside my country. In TF2 I get like 400 ping for US/EU server, and 80-100 ping for local server.


Well im no pro im Dota 2 but i might have some tips to help you start off if its your 1st time playing dota , the most important thing i can tell you is do not play a carry and play a support , maybe watch some videos on youtube to help yourself out ? Watch videos on heros that you are keen on playing to learn alil bit more on them . And if you are going to play a support buy wards and a courier to help your team . After alil while you will get the hang of it and can move on to carries and thats where all the fun begins


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisys*
> 
> Well im no pro im Dota 2 but i might have some tips to help you start off if its your 1st time playing dota , the most important thing i can tell you is do not play a carry and play a support , maybe watch some videos on youtube to help yourself out ? Watch videos on heros that you are keen on playing to learn alil bit more on them . And if you are going to play a support buy wards and a courier to help your team . After alil while you will get the hang of it and can move on to carries and thats where all the fun begins


Agree for the most part except where you said carries is where the fun begins. I would argue the opposite haha. Support heroes are more fun, IMO. That is just preference though.


----------



## IzeStorm

Thank you all







I think I'm gonna start with Crystal Maiden as support, I always play as support in most game I play haha







Hope I can play with you guys someday


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzeStorm*
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna start with Crystal Maiden as support, I always play as support in most game I play haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I can play with you guys someday


No problem, stop back here for all of your Dota needs.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Agree for the most part except where you said carries is where the fun begins. I would argue the opposite haha. Support heroes are more fun, IMO. That is just preference though.


Last couple of games I've been playing Jakiro, after the buff he feels soooo OP, is fairly tanky early game and his ice path just reeks havoc.

I usually solo queue so having a support on the team is usually the biggest difference I find to winning games (for some reason most people want to pick a carry.....)


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> How did you get ms and stuff to show on the top right? Cheers


I think it is a edited config file, I have it also but I've had it so long.


----------



## Stuuut

Sigh why do i suck playing every character except Huskar....


----------



## Makyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Sigh why do i suck playing every character except Huskar....


Practice man.

Play Night stalker. Its easy.


----------



## Stuuut

Any other suggestions for characters to try? Doesn't matter if its hard or easy just want a fun character to play with besides Huskar.


----------



## Makyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Any other suggestions for characters to try? Doesn't matter if its hard or easy just want a fun character to play with besides Huskar.


Lich, necrolyte, viper..Maybe lycanthrope..


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Any other suggestions for characters to try? Doesn't matter if its hard or easy just want a fun character to play with besides Huskar.


My latest fun heroes have been Sven and ES along with WR who I always consider fun. Queuing with a friend and picking Sven + a synergizing support seems almost too easy. ES is usually better in larger stacks (I'm playing him a lot in my CDL matches), but it's always fun to play blink heroes (getting blink on Sven depending on the situation is great, too). And WR is the most fun utility hero for me by far. Solo the hard lane, take mid, or dual the hard lane with a good ganking combo. Her item toolbox is huge, too. Large choice of boots (usually phase or arcane depending on role, though), drum, medallion, mek, urn if you roam, soul ring + tranqs even, then force, eul's, guinsoo, orchid, linkens, diffusal, deso, aghs, dagon, pipe...and those are just the common ones.


----------



## Fortunex

Invoker is the most fun imo. So many spells :B


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Any other suggestions for characters to try? Doesn't matter if its hard or easy just want a fun character to play with besides Huskar.


Depends on your playstyle really. But just straight up fun heroes (to me) are potm, tiny, rubick, and queen of pain. Just a few.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Invoker is the most fun imo. So many spells :B


Also the hardest to play.







Invoker is certainly not for beginners.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Any other suggestions for characters to try? Doesn't matter if its hard or easy just want a fun character to play with besides Huskar.


You can start randoming and learn new heroes


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You can start randoming and learn new heroes


People start shouting and cursing at me usually when i pick a random because generally i'll play like a noob then.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Also the hardest to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invoker is certainly not for beginners.


I don't find him very hard at all. Guess it's dependent on the person though.


----------



## Sainesk

Been playing this quite a bit lately - mainly bot games as random to learn all the heroes, think my fave so far is lone druid. Find it amusing how much BM goes on in bot games too "why didn't you save me you're so bad" etc. from the dude that thinks running alone into their whole team is a good idea (+was playing shadow fiend on top of it, so i'd lose a bunch of souls if i'd have tried which would have probably made me not get my Godlike streak...)







will replays be available soon? can't be bothered fraps-ing all my games to throw together a funny rage compilation...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I don't find him very hard at all. Guess it's dependent on the person though.


I guess you wouldn't find any hero difficult.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I guess you wouldn't find any hero difficult.


I find Invoker easy, but I can't play Chen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Been playing this quite a bit lately - mainly bot games as random to learn all the heroes, think my fave so far is lone druid. Find it amusing how much BM goes on in bot games too "why didn't you save me you're so bad" etc. from the dude that thinks running alone into their whole team is a good idea (+was playing shadow fiend on top of it, so i'd lose a bunch of souls if i'd have tried which would have probably made me not get my Godlike streak...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will replays be available soon? can't be bothered fraps-ing all my games to throw together a funny rage compilation...


Replays are available in normal games, not bot


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I guess you wouldn't find any hero difficult.


I can't play Warlock or Tiny at _all_. I usually pick up the "difficult" heroes pretty easily, it's the "simple" ones that get me.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I find Invoker easy, but I can't play Chen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replays are available in normal games, not bot


Understandable as microing creeps well isn't exactly easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I can't play Warlock or Tiny at _all_. I usually pick up the "difficult" heroes pretty easily, it's the "simple" ones that get me.


Makes no sense. Warlock has 4 abilities, Tiny has 2. Invoker has 10 that you have to invoke using the proper combinations of quas, wex, and exort.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Understandable as microing creeps well isn't exactly easy.
> Makes no sense. Warlock has 4 abilities, Tiny has 2. Invoker has 10 that you have to invoke using the proper combinations of quas, wex, and exort.


I didn't say it makes sense, just how I feel.


----------



## dezahp

I think that hardest heroes to play are Invoker, Chen, and Meepo...I can't play Invoker cause I'm too lazy to learn him and remember all of his spells and combinations so I haven't given any effort to learning Invoker. I can, however, play Chen and Meepo.


----------



## TheOddOne

When I first play Invoker I put the spells on a sticky note and stick it onto the upper right corner of my monitor, I know you can -invoke in Dota 1 but ain't nobody got time for that







and back then he was way harder since you have to get use to the legacy keys and not just D and F.


----------



## mr one

try to play some games with crystal maiden, shes not only a support (also she is a good one killer too







)


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Understandable as microing creeps well isn't exactly easy.
> Makes no sense. Warlock has 4 abilities, Tiny has 2. Invoker has 10 that you have to invoke using the proper combinations of quas, wex, and exort.


Except voker can be good with just 2. And generally speaking you won't actually use more than 4 with an occasional sunstrike.

Whereas warlock actually NEEDS to use his skills, and use them properly.


----------



## Makyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> try to play some games with crystal maiden, shes not only a support (also she is a good one killer too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Drow


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makyl*
> 
> Drow


Oh come on drow is so mainstream







warming up my fingers and mice pad and going to play some games with that nasty cm


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Except voker can be good with just 2. And generally speaking you won't actually use more than 4 with an occasional sunstrike.
> Whereas warlock actually NEEDS to use his skills, and use them properly.


You'll use a lot more than 4 unless it's like your first couple games as Invoker. In lane or early (under level 14ish) teamfights yeah you'll only use like 3-5 usually, but later on in teamfights you'll be dropping as many as you can.


----------



## TheOddOne

Ice Wall is really underrated, use them with Meteor+Blast combo and GG WP


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Except voker can be good with just 2. And generally speaking you won't actually use more than 4 with an occasional sunstrike.
> Whereas warlock actually NEEDS to use his skills, and use them properly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> You'll use a lot more than 4 unless it's like your first couple games as Invoker. In lane or early (under level 14ish) teamfights yeah you'll only use like 3-5 usually, but later on in teamfights you'll be dropping as many as you can.


This. Saying that Invoker doesn't need to use most of his skills is kinda ridiculous.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Ice Wall is really underrated, use them with Meteor+Blast combo and GG WP


seriously. any game i play with an invoker half of my text in game is "Ice wall plz"
or "ICE WALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL" until they mute me


----------



## TFL Replica

Good Invoker players are rare.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> This. Saying that Invoker doesn't need to use most of his skills is kinda ridiculous.


Or because he doesn't need too, half of his skills are not very good.
Even with Aghs and Lv4 invoke, you can't effectively use more than 5 skills.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Or because he doesn't need too, half of his skills are not very good.
> Even with Aghs and Lv4 invoke, you can't effectively use more than 5 skills.


Wrong.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la2dU21ePPM


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Or because he doesn't need too, half of his skills are not very good.
> Even with Aghs and Lv4 invoke, you can't effectively use more than 5 skills.


Maybe with Aghs and level 4 Invoke *YOU* can't use more than 5 skills. I can, so can most other Invoker players.


----------



## hamzatm

Did someone say Invoker is the hardest hero to play?

I sorely disagree, memorizing hotkey combos is not hard at all. IMO people assume certain hero's are hard and don't bother trying them!


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Maybe with Aghs and level 4 Invoke *YOU* can't use more than 5 skills. I can, so can most other Invoker players.


Yeah, I can run through most of the spellbook in one teamfight.

Anyone up to pub it up on Thanksgiving?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Yeah, I can run through most of the spellbook in one teamfight.
> Anyone up to pub it up on Thanksgiving?


Yeah okay Mr.60% winrate Invoker.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Maybe with Aghs and level 4 Invoke *YOU* can't use more than 5 skills. I can, so can most other Invoker players.


Or maybe you should read better.

I said effectively, sure you can use all 9 skills all day, there isn't a point to doing so as you're wasting cooldowns of better skills to cast lesser skills.

But as you're obviously a low tier player this point would be beyond you.


----------



## Lokster1

Got to love the Dota community with the bashing of each other =P

I guess I'm happy with just having fun and trying my best to help my team to win....still havent tried invoker =D


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Got to love the Dota community with the bashing of each other =P
> I guess I'm happy with just having fun and trying my best to help my team to win....still havent tried invoker =D


+1 lol


----------



## mr one

i cant understand all that thing, two weeks back i had a two dota 2 invites, gave one to the one guy and had one, today turned up dat damn steam and i see that i have now 3 invites


----------



## SoliDD

Don't really know where to ask this but what GPU(s) would I need to run Dota2 at 120fps. I'm moving to a new 120hz monitor soon.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Or maybe you should read better.
> I said effectively, sure you can use all 9 skills all day, there isn't a point to doing so as you're wasting cooldowns of better skills to cast lesser skills.
> But as you're obviously a low tier player this point would be beyond you.


2 second CD on Invoke, even if you cast your lowest CD skill first (Cold Snap I think, with a 20 second CD), you have to invoke 8 times to get the other 8 skills (you already have 2 invoked). 8x2=16 seconds.

But you're apparently a low tier player as you seem oblivious to the fact that you don't have to cast them all in succession. You can use skills 1 and 2, then 3, 4, 5, 6, then use 1 and 2 again, then 7, 8, 9, 10 (not that you'd use all 10 skills in a teamfight as some are situational like Ghost Walk). Think before you talk next time.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 2 second CD on Invoke, even if you cast your lowest CD skill first (Cold Snap I think, with a 20 second CD), you have to invoke 8 times to get the other 8 skills (you already have 2 invoked). 8x2=16 seconds.
> But you're apparently a low tier player as you seem oblivious to the fact that you don't have to cast them all in succession. You can use skills 1 and 2, then 3, 4, 5, 6, then use 1 and 2 again, then 7, 8, 9, 10 (not that you'd use all 10 skills in a teamfight as some are situational like Ghost Walk). Think before you talk next time.


Actually most of his skills are situational, and you're the one who seems oblivious to my point, maybe you should think before you talk.

There is no point in using all his skills, ever. Not even accounting for the fact that a team fight doesn't last more than 8-10 seconds.


----------



## SoliDD

invoker is srs business


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Did someone say Invoker is the hardest hero to play?
> I sorely disagree, memorizing hotkey combos is not hard at all. IMO people assume certain hero's are hard and don't bother trying them!


What would you suggest is harder? The only heroes that would come close are like Chen and bambi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Don't really know where to ask this but what GPU(s) would I need to run Dota2 at 120fps. I'm moving to a new 120hz monitor soon.


A mid range GPU would be fine. My friend's rig which has a i3 2100 and a 6850 maxes the game out easily at 1080p and 60 fps. I would try out your sig rig before considering an upgrade, it can probably do it.


----------



## SoliDD

Thanks for the response zulli85. My sig rig runs it fine at 60hz. My goal is to run it at 120 FPS constantly. Would a 680 do it?

edit: i do have some frame drops to around 45-50 during team fights depending on the heros so I know my sig rig isn't going to be capable of 120 FPS.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Thanks for the response zulli85. My sig rig runs it fine at 60hz. My goal is to run it at 120 FPS constantly. Would a 680 do it?
> edit: i do have some frame drops to around 45-50 during team fights depending on the heros so I know my sig rig isn't going to be capable of 120 FPS.


I avg 110fps with my setup.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> I avg 110fps with my setup.


Thats at 1080p?


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Thats at 1080p?


Yea, If there's not much going on it's constant 120fps, but in bigger team fights it'll drop into the 70-80 range.

CPU limited though


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> What would you suggest is harder? The only heroes that would come close are like Chen and bambi.


Tiny is *HARDER*


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Thanks for the response zulli85. My sig rig runs it fine at 60hz. My goal is to run it at 120 FPS constantly. Would a 680 do it?
> edit: i do have some frame drops to around 45-50 during team fights depending on the heros so I know my sig rig isn't going to be capable of 120 FPS.


You're welcome. I'm really surprised your fps drops that much. I play Dota on my sig rig as well and it gets a steady 40-45 fps, drops during team fights too though. I would think a 680 would handle it no problem, I can't be sure though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Tiny is *HARDER*


Tiny? Tiny???? You can 1 shot heroes early game, I dunno how he is anywhere near as difficult as Invoker.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Tiny? Tiny???? You can 1 shot heroes early game, I dunno how he is anywhere near as difficult as Invoker.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*


???


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Actually most of his skills are situational, and you're the one who seems oblivious to my point, maybe you should think before you talk.
> There is no point in using all his skills, ever. Not even accounting for the fact that a team fight doesn't last more than 8-10 seconds.


Yes there is a point. They do damage, CC, buff, or a combination of those.

Team fights often go on longer than 8-10 seconds, especially if neither team gets a strong initiation or an initiation gets cancelled. Unless you don't count chasing down survivors as part of the teamfight.

Spells that should be cast nearly every late game teamfight (including chasing down survivors or getting away): meteor, deafening blast, tornado, EMP, cold snap, sun strike, alacrity, spirits, ice wall.
Spells that are more situational but are probably still cast quite a bit: ghost walk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Tiny? Tiny???? You can 1 shot heroes early game, I dunno how he is anywhere near as difficult as Invoker.


Tiny is a rock. He's harder than Invoker.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Tiny is a rock. He's harder than Invoker.


LOL oh. I thought you put it in caps and bold to make it seem that Tiny is a lot more difficult to play. My bad.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*


+1 lol

My GTX580 maxes it out at pretty damn high framerates, close to 200 when nothing is happening, and pretty damn fast even with heavy teamfights, never noticed any slowdown but I haven't recorded properly.

Just saying, there is little need to get Dota2 to run at 120FPS constant, it's not the kind of game where that benefits you.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> +1 lol
> My GTX580 maxes it out at pretty damn high framerates, close to 200 when nothing is happening, and pretty damn fast even with heavy teamfights, never noticed any slowdown but I haven't recorded properly.
> Just saying, there is little need to get Dota2 to run at 120FPS constant, it's not the kind of game where that benefits you.


try getting a 120hz monitor and play dota 2 at 120fps. it's awesome


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> try getting a 120hz monitor and play dota 2 at 120fps. it's awesome


I'm sure it will be! Can only imagine the smoothness


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I'm sure it will be! Can only imagine the smoothness


first time I saw one I was blown away. Im really hunting for sales. if I find a good deal with a 120hz monitor ima get it asap


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> +1 lol
> My GTX580 maxes it out at pretty damn high framerates, close to 200 when nothing is happening, and pretty damn fast even with heavy teamfights, never noticed any slowdown but I haven't recorded properly.
> Just saying, there is little need to get Dota2 to run at 120FPS constant, it's not the kind of game where that benefits you.


Ya I'm not looking for an advantage with the extra frame rates, I saw my friend playing Dota on a 120hz monitor and it looks delicious.


----------



## hamzatm

Oh I see, thanks for pointing it out









You've got me thinking myself now... I have an IPS monitor, is 120Hz really that much of a difference?


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Oh I see, thanks for pointing it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got me thinking myself now... I have an IPS monitor, is 120Hz really that much of a difference?


I don't think its that much of a difference unless you're playing a FPS game.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> I don't think its that much of a difference unless you're playing a FPS game.


That's what I thought, and in theory that should precisely be the case, but some people here have apparently seen it looking much better on a 120Hz monitor so I'm just intrigued


----------



## SoliDD

Ya its all in eye of the beholder. I prefer the smoothness of 120 FPS. He ran Dota @ 60hz and then again @ 120hz and there was a big difference to my eyes. It's worth looking into at least.


----------



## hamzatm

Hmm.. On my 60Hz monitor, I ran Dota with vsync and it was terribly laggy, jerky etc as the game kept reverting to 30FPS to keep it a multiple of 60.

Then I switched vsync off and got frames of about 150 with no lag at all and it was super smooth.

So how did he run it at 60Hz, by using vsync or did he change the actual refresh rate?


----------



## SoliDD

He changed the actual refresh rate in windows.

edit:I am using vsync with my 60hz monitor just fine. You should fill out your sig rig.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Hmm.. On my 60Hz monitor, I ran Dota with vsync and it was terribly laggy, jerky etc as the game kept reverting to 30FPS to keep it a multiple of 60.
> Then I switched vsync off and got frames of about 150 with no lag at all and it was super smooth.
> So how did he run it at 60Hz, by using vsync or did he change the actual refresh rate?


Im more curious how you got beyond 120fps


----------



## jprovido

dota 2 is one of the few games I can run 120fps on my 60hz monitors without microstutters. I do this because I have mine at fulscreen(windowed) so I can multitask easier on my second monitor


----------



## Sasasd

No lag with vsync if you create autoexec and this: mat_triplebuffered "1"


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Don't really know where to ask this but what GPU(s) would I need to run Dota2 at 120fps. I'm moving to a new 120hz monitor soon.


I think the game maxes out at 120fps? I think that's what I get w/ max settings.


----------



## jprovido

full of racism in the sea servers. how i wish my ping was decent on other servers


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> full of racism in the sea servers. how i wish my ping was decent on other servers


That's unfortunate. Although, to be fair, none of the servers are free of bigotry and prejudice.


----------



## jellybeans69

You probably meant nationalism







I very doubt they're talking about skin color


----------



## SoliDD

Its the language difference if anything.


----------



## Krud

I play all my games 120hz, i love it and it does make a big difference.


----------



## Krud

1000 Dota 2 Beta Keys for grabs

Trance.gg/dota


----------



## TheOddOne

Lets do an inhouse guys.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Im more curious how you got beyond 120fps










I was wrong, it maxed at 120 like you guys said..

In teamfights it drops to about 90. Dunno where I got the previous figures from, maybe it was Doom 3, I was playing it the last time I was checking framerates. Updated my profile with my rig anyway


----------



## Sainesk

Not sure if playing easy hero, against bad team, or both... I still feel like I played so badly - mistakes like using my teleport skill too soon vs Axe etc. Where do you guys upload replays so I can edit it into this post?

edit: i'm CalmStorm (Riki)


----------



## jellybeans69

Video of replay or replay file itself?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Video of replay or replay file itself?


well I guess replay itself, but if there's no way then I can always fraps and tube it...


----------



## jellybeans69

If i remember correctly putlocker did allow up to 1gig uploads for free


----------



## Krud




----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Not sure if playing easy hero, against bad team, or both... I still feel like I played so badly - mistakes like using my teleport skill too soon vs Axe etc. Where do you guys upload replays so I can edit it into this post?
> 
> edit: i'm CalmStorm (Riki)


You can just tell us the match ID and we'll watch the game by ourselves


----------



## ginoboy3

Who has a couple of keys to spare? I need two to invite a coupe of my friends.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jellybeans69

Freebies , got few keys to spare, given you are active ocn member - some rep, decent ammount of posts and registred earlier this year. Just pm me.


----------



## Sainesk

Lol woops, though Juggernaut was Str based (the curses of playing random) and was using Str on my power treads







. Still somehow got most kills and least deaths on my team... kinda happy though that it only took under 50 games to no longer be the one on the team getting raged at for being so bad... (not counting all the bot games I played for practice)







.


----------



## For_the_moves

I hate this game!


----------



## jprovido

dota 2 is so fun to play but this game stresses me out a lot esp when you get bad team mates


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> dota 2 is so fun to play but this game stresses me out a lot esp when you get bad team mates


This is why i play mostly for fun (Never play hard to win unless your teammates are good) I have been playing dota since 2007 and wont stop any time soon


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Lol woops, though Juggernaut was Str based (the curses of playing random) and was using Str on my power treads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still somehow got most kills and least deaths on my team... kinda happy though that it only took under 50 games to no longer be the one on the team getting raged at for being so bad... (not counting all the bot games I played for practice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Feel free to use treads as you see fit. I would switch to int treads for jugg so he has the mana for another spin, and strength in teamfights where all he does is spin ult, to add to survivability. That'smainly because agi treads increase his right click damage slightly, but he doesn't do anything with right click until later on in the game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Lol woops, though Juggernaut was Str based (the curses of playing random) and was using Str on my power treads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still somehow got most kills and least deaths on my team... kinda happy though that it only took under 50 games to no longer be the one on the team getting raged at for being so bad... (not counting all the bot games I played for practice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I use str treads on every single hero that I buy treads on. I switch it frequently but they're always on str during team fights.


----------



## mr one

Oh just had great game with crystal amiden, had a tranquil boots, shadow blade ( greeeeat thing to use ult with), aghanims scepter, euls scepter and..... last thing to get mad with is battle fury







lol


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> dota 2 is so fun to play but this game stresses me out a lot esp when you get bad team mates


You need to sort out your mentality!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> This is why i play mostly for fun (Never play hard to win unless your teammates are good) I have been playing dota since 2007 and wont stop any time soon


Personally I think you've got it wrong too (or at least sound like it), I always play to win and play to my best ability. But if things go wrong when it isn't my fault I know there was nothing I could have done and don't blame myself. And when things go wrong and it is my fault, then I spend my time thinking up strats about how to learn from my mistakes, instead of blaming myself. One of the best things about dota 2 is that others can't see your number of lost games, so if you lose it really doesn't matter at all. This is a great idea, because Dota is such a team-oriented game and it doesn't make sense for anyone to have bad stats due to losses that were based on the mistakes of strangers in their team. Makes for very relaxed gaming, where you aren't anal about your score because it doesn't matter









Makes the game immense fun, whether you win or lose or get flamed or whatever, you still know that you did your best, that you are improving, and you have an action plan about what you are going to do next time you get in such situations!


----------



## Zulli85

When I was playing Dota 1 competitively it started to get slightly stressful and some of the fun was taken out of it. It is easy to get wrapped up in the game and get upset when things go downhill, but you've got to try to keep perspective. It's a video game and they are supposed to be fun and an enjoyable experience. Easier said than done if you are dealing with 4 other people.


----------



## SoliDD

This may have already been discussed but I am curious as to how the matchmaking system or ELO in Dota 2 is done. I am nothing special but I have 600+ wins, I know at least the core mechanics of every hero and of the game and I never "throw" the game for the team, But for some reason I get team mates who have less than 100 wins and have no real clue what they are doing.

Like I said I am nothing special and do not claim to be good at all. I am just curious why I am being matched with people who clearly aren't playing at the same skill level.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> This may have already been discussed but I am curious as to how the matchmaking system or ELO in Dota 2 is done. I am nothing special but I have 600+ wins, I know at least the core mechanics of every hero and of the game and I never "throw" the game for the team, But for some reason I get team mates who have less than 100 wins and have no real clue what they are doing.
> Like I said I am nothing special and do not claim to be good at all. I am just curious why I am being matched with people who clearly aren't playing at the same skill level.


I don't think there is a full explanation of it out there but I've experienced the same thing. Chances are the enemy team had a player around the same skill level as you, as well as others who are below that level. In other words they probably had a player with ~600 wins and at least another with ~100.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I don't think there is a full explanation of it out there but I've experienced the same thing. Chances are the enemy team had a player around the same skill level as you, as well as others who are below that level. In other words they probably had a player with ~600 wins and at least another with ~100.


matchmaking is ******ed sometimes period. I have 500+ wins btw. sometimes when someone is sucking really bad I check their dota stats. my team had like three 600-800 win accounts while the other one that sucked had *5 wins*. yess five. how can you explain that? if you check the other team they are balanced. matchmaking effs up sometimes. happened to me more than a few times


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> This may have already been discussed but I am curious as to how the matchmaking system or ELO in Dota 2 is done. I am nothing special but I have 600+ wins, I know at least the core mechanics of every hero and of the game and I never "throw" the game for the team, But for some reason I get team mates who have less than 100 wins and have no real clue what they are doing.
> Like I said I am nothing special and do not claim to be good at all. I am just curious why I am being matched with people who clearly aren't playing at the same skill level.


In my opinion, you get matched with people in the same "bracket" (normal-high-very high) Even if you have 600+ wins, however you lost 650+ games, you'd still end up in the "normal" bracket with other players who have the same w/l ratio.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> matchmaking is ******ed sometimes period. I have 500+ wins btw. sometimes when someone is sucking really bad I check their dota stats. my team had like three 600-800 win accounts while the other one that sucked had *5 wins*. yess five. how can you explain that? if you check the other team they are balanced. matchmaking effs up sometimes. happened to me more than a few times


Yeah that is pretty dumb, definitely happens once in a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> In my opinion, you get matched with people in the same "bracket" (normal-high-very high) Even if you have 600+ wins, however you lost 650+ games, you'd still end up in the "normal" bracket with other players who have the same w/l ratio.


Could be. Seems to be the only logical thing that I can think of.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah that is pretty dumb, definitely happens once in a while.
> Could be. Seems to be the only logical thing that I can think of.


Definitely happens less the higher the MMR/ELO rating goes, but at the same time it's hard to get it up when your bad teammates screw you over half the time. I think 2 or 3man stack (_4 or more matches you against 5stack tryhards, and I've noticed a very high pickup of solo queu BR/RU players in USW/EU servers)_ and picking "OP" heroes, or heroes you're good at = much higher winrate/mmr.

If you're REALLY dedicated you can look up the stats of everyone on both teams while game is loading, see if it's evenly matched, and then decide to stay or go based on how balanced the teams are. And if you're concerned about your w/l then don't play with lower mmr friends. You'll drag them up to your MMR level and the game might not go so well.

(coming from someone who complained numerous times about how stupid matchmaking is, and went from 39 games over .500 down to 17, and slowly back up to +37)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Definitely happens less the higher the MMR/ELO rating goes, but at the same time it's hard to get it up when your bad teammates screw you over half the time. I think 2 or 3man stack (_4 or more matches you against 5stack tryhards, and I've noticed a very high pickup of solo queu BR/RU players in USW/EU servers)_ and picking "OP" heroes, or heroes you're good at = much higher winrate/mmr.
> If you're REALLY dedicated you can look up the stats of everyone on both teams while game is loading, see if it's evenly matched, and then decide to stay or go based on how balanced the teams are. And if you're concerned about your w/l then don't play with lower mmr friends. You'll drag them up to your MMR level and the game might not go so well.
> (coming from someone who complained numerous times about how stupid matchmaking is, and went from 39 games over .500 down to 17, and slowly back up to +37)


I agree with pretty much everything you said here. Especially the difficulty in getting your mmr up when your friends or pub allies are bad. When the game is loading a lot of times I will quickly check to see how many wins each player has mostly because it gives me something to do when waiting for others to load. I don't bother going to dotabuff to do that though.


----------



## hamzatm

How exactly do you check other players, return to the Dota desktop thing and type names in?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> How exactly do you check other players, return to the Dota desktop thing and type names in?


You can click each player's name on the loading screen. A little menu will pop up which allows you to check out their Dota profile. You can see their wins, not losses. Some people do go to Dotabuff.com to check stats too but that requires much more effort. Have to tab out, type the name etc.


----------



## That Guy

That feel when you break a gem of true-sight.

Belonging to a teammate.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> That feel when you break a gem of true-sight.
> Belonging to a teammate.


Its a magical moment,filled with magical words


----------



## pLuhhmm

Thinking about streaming. Seems neat to do, but I don't have a webcam, am probably not entertaining, and I know Charter advertises a bandwidth cap, but I've never had it enforced. Does anyone do it?


----------



## hamzatm

Just had a KoTL game, great hero with a lot of potential. He's a top tier pick for good reason! So hard to push against, provides so much in teamfights.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Thinking about streaming. Seems neat to do, but I don't have a webcam, am probably not entertaining, and I know Charter advertises a bandwidth cap, but I've never had it enforced. Does anyone do it?


I was thinking about it too a while back but I never tried it. Friend of mine started small and got pretty popular. Godz, you may have heard of him.


----------



## TheOddOne

55%-60% win rate are ideal in soloq
70% = can only be achieved if you have a decent stack, because believe me or not, you go vs worse people when you're 5 man stacking.


----------



## NinetyOne

Can anyone give me some tips/pointers for a 1900 elo LoL player looking at switching to Dota?


----------



## Solmors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> Can anyone give me some tips/pointers for a 1900 elo LoL player looking at switching to Dota?


The best thing you can do is learn the skills for all heroes and item builds. I recommend watching some videos of dota gameplay, and playing a few games against AI to start. Also go to http://www.dotafire.com/dota-2/heroes, when you click on a hero there will be a list of builds. Find the most popular/highest voted one, and follow it. It may not be the best, but it will be a good place to start.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> Can anyone give me some tips/pointers for a 1900 elo LoL player looking at switching to Dota?


When in game don't tell people you played LoL.


----------



## Fortunex

Main differences between LoL and DotA

1) Skills have much bigger effects, bigger mana costs, and bigger cooldowns. You usually shouldn't spam them in lane like you do in LoL.
2) There isn't a set-in-stone lane setup. Pretty much anything can work, unlike LoL's 1-1-2-jungle in every single game.
3) You die really easily.
4) Items get less cost effective later on stats-wise, but make up for it by having many active effects.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> Can anyone give me some tips/pointers for a 1900 elo LoL player looking at switching to Dota?


Try to learn the basic mechanics of the game and then begin getting familiar with the heroes and items. The more basics you know, the better your foundation and the better player you will be. A lot of knowledge will come over time by simply playing the game as well. Here are a couple of links. Note that the mechanics, heroes, and items are exactly the same in Dota 1 and 2.

http://www.playdota.com/mechanics

http://www.playdota.com/heroes

http://www.playdota.com/items
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> When in game don't tell people you played LoL.


This too.


----------



## NinetyOne

Thanks for the replies. The player vs AI mode doesn't seem to work for me though.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. The player vs AI mode doesn't seem to work for me though.


what do you mean?


----------



## NinetyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> what do you mean?


It's greyed out. Can't select it.


----------



## Sainesk

Lion is so evil late game lol, I think I underestimated him since I recently made a few ragequit using Lina... but if they don't focus on one enemy hero seems like they can keep everyone busy - Useless (Hex), dead (FoD), and the rest stunned


----------



## TheOddOne

Lion's ulti is so good, it does so much damage and has a relatively short cd.


----------



## Sainesk

Lol, games like these feel awesome... wasn't even soloing a lane.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> Its a magical moment,filled with magical words


Felt good. lolz were had. Bane wasn't too happy though. I bought him a new one to make up for it.

He didn't want it.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Felt good. lolz were had. Bane wasn't too happy though. I bought him a new one to make up for it.
> He didn't want it.


LOL,You should try hiding a Divine between trees and watch every one in the map searching for it xD


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> LOL,You should try hiding a Divine between trees and watch every one in the map searching for it xD


Easter dota 2 event: Try to find a divine and get a win instantly


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> It's greyed out. Can't select it.


If you mean "solo practice", it's not implemented yet. You should be able to select "find a co-op bot match" which is 5 players vs 5 bots. The other option is making a private lobby and filling it with AI. For either, make sure to set the difficulty.


----------



## TheOddOne

Shameless bump.


----------



## Sainesk

is item unlocking completely random? i'm assuming you can't get a chest when you level up either right? and there's no way to get a key without buying them?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> is item unlocking completely random? i'm assuming you can't get a chest when you level up either right? and there's no way to get a key without buying them?


Yeah they are completely random, sometimes you end up with commons sometimes you end up with rares. Don't think you get a chest when you level up. You can trade your rare/mythical items for keys in the trade channel.


----------



## HarrisLam

what is this "item unlocking" and "keys" you guys are talking about?

anyway, a little bit about myself :

I played dota original back when I was in college until roughly 1 year I graduated. Those were probably year 04-09. Quit it for another MMO that I played for a year, then I got new PC, got to know about steam and so on. Won a freebie right here at OCN that granted me the dota 2 access. Played 1 game and found that well, it wasn't all that different, and I stopped playing again.

2 weeks ago I started getting back into it, got kind of familiar with the buy / sell system now, so far so good. I dont quite recognize all the character models, can't quite stand the "artistic" style of graphics either, but I can foresee myself playing this game on and off given these points that I dont really like. It's the MOBA style that keeps getting me. It is my type of team FPS game (I can't play FPS games because I get dizzy)

To my surprise, this little game takes quite some power to run, my new laptop with i5-3210m and 640m can't even get 40fps stable. Thats ridiculously demanding.

I can see that most of the old items were transferred, some were given new games which I really can't get used to still lol. One thing I REALLY dont like is that Heart's regen is now DISABLED when you get hit by enemy heros? can you honestly tell me the point of getting a heart with this change in effect? I mean...it used to have 1% regen, and that's 30/sec if you have 3k, it help tons in battles


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> One thing I REALLY dont like is that Heart's regen is now DISABLED when you get hit by enemy heros? can you honestly tell me the point of getting a heart with this change in effect? I mean...it used to have 1% regen, and that's 30/sec if you have 3k, it help tons in battles


I agree so much with this. To me, it's a waste to get it when the main benefit is regen...............outside of battle. What good is that? Seem like I could items that gives regen as well as another ability instead of it. Totally lost its purpose.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> One thing I REALLY dont like is that Heart's regen is now DISABLED when you get hit by enemy heros? can you honestly tell me the point of getting a heart with this change in effect? I mean...it used to have 1% regen, and that's 30/sec if you have 3k, it help tons in battles


Q: Why did you remove the combat regeneration from Heart of Tarrasque? (from Florian)

A: It was a very specific choice to completely remove combat regeneration from it rather than just reduce it. While it was a nerf, that wasn't the primary goal. The problem with trying to measure the value of regeneration on Heart is that it makes your success in a fight depend at least partially on how long the fight lasts. The core issue is more about what it promotes rather than it allowing you to survive. It encourages the wrong things and doesn't reward players who make better moment to moment decisions as much as it could. It removes some depth from the game and makes it a little less interesting over all. If the item needs a certain amount of tanking power, it is much more direct to add more hit point bonus to the item instead of doing it via a method that obscures the ability to measure the balance of the item.

This is more about the design philosophy the item should have, rather than its actual numbers or power, since I consider those as solvable problems if you have the right design to start with. In general, I prefer to lean towards creating a situation of long term solvability to issues. Some things might be knowingly imperfect but done in a manner that increases measurability to allow it to settle in a better place in the long run.

TLDR: The main purpose was to balance the game since Necro/Krob were pretty much unkillable when they got HoT.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I agree so much with this. To me, it's a waste to get it when the main benefit is regen...............outside of battle. What good is that? Seem like I could items that gives regen as well as another ability instead of it. Totally lost its purpose.


Read the post above. Heart was imba and did reward players with a huge amount of survivability simply for having the item instead of the player needing to make good decisions in team fights to survive longer. It was so strong that you would see it on every hero in every game that lasted longer than 30 minutes. (Which was the norm back then, I used to be in 60+ minute games regularly. Heart + buyable Aegis with 3 charges = 100 minute games) And Heart is still really strong. You can leave a battle for a few minutes to regen a few hundred hp and jump back in.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Read the post above. Heart was imba and did reward players with a huge amount of survivability simply for having the item instead of the player needing to make good decisions in team fights to survive longer. It was so strong that you would see it on every hero in every game that lasted longer than 30 minutes. (Which was the norm back then, I used to be in 60+ minute games regularly. Heart + buyable Aegis with 3 charges = 100 minute games) And Heart is still really strong. *You can leave a battle for a few minutes to regen a few hundred hp and jump back in*.


The Heart has 1 single purpose : survivability......

we all know that its in-battle that matters. Leave the battle for 1 minute and go back you say? Well in late game you can go back to base and come back out in 1.5 minutes, or faster if you have BoT.

It's merely a direct nerf. All that 100-word political response can be cut down to like 10 words. I suppose if its imba because non-str heros getting too good, well, i suppose they can change the way they count the regen. Its not like it hasn't happened before (basher)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> The Heart has 1 single purpose : survivability......
> we all know that its in-battle that matters. Leave the battle for 1 minute and go back you say? Well in late game you can go back to base and come back out in 1.5 minutes, or faster if you have BoT.
> It's merely a direct nerf. All that 100-word political response can be cut down to like 10 words. I suppose if its imba because non-str heros getting too good, well, i suppose they can change the way they count the regen. Its not like it hasn't happened before (basher)


I meant to write seconds, not minutes.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I meant to write seconds, not minutes.


ok

well it takes an average of 5 seconds to start the regen, 2% is like 40 - 50 for a mid-late game int hero, roughly 60 for a str

so to regen 1200 hp(which is quite not enough in mid-late game), you need a bit less than 30+5 seconds for a int hero, 20+5 seconds for a str

how many fights last 25 seconds? The best one might say is you can "creep at another lane" after that fight, re-engaging the same battle that you fled from is honestly not very likely.

I imagine this regen setting would be very very useful in the early game drow ice arrow harass situation or similar things, it totally renders harassment useless, then again at lv 16 that doesn't happen often, you either get in there or you don't........tasteless icing on the cake if you ask me


----------



## JoeWalsh

You have a point, but it's still a completely relevant item when put in the context of juking and extended teamfights (usually close to or in a base). Also, the regen isn't cut by tower or creep damage, so feel free to use it for all your split-push needs.

Also, it's still the easiest way to put over 700hp on your hero.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ok
> well it takes an average of 5 seconds to start the regen, 2% is like 40 - 50 for a mid-late game int hero, roughly 60 for a str
> so to regen 1200 hp(which is quite not enough in mid-late game), you need a bit less than 30+5 seconds for a int hero, 20+5 seconds for a str
> how many fights last 25 seconds? The best one might say is you can "creep at another lane" after that fight, re-engaging the same battle that you fled from is honestly not very likely.
> I imagine this regen setting would be very very useful in the early game drow ice arrow harass situation or similar things, it totally renders harassment useless, then again at lv 16 that doesn't happen often, you either get in there or you don't........tasteless icing on the cake if you ask me


A lot of heroes either get or have blink already which enables you to get the hp regen going quickly, so for them more like 2 seconds. Also don't know why you would wait around for 1200 hp to regen in the middle of a team fight. I'm talking just a few hundred, enough for the aggro to be off of you and to hop back in the fight quickly.

It's also impossible to get Heart in the early game.


----------



## hamzatm

Who cares if heart was nerfed or not, what's certain is that the imba effects of it on certain heroes were nerfed. It does it's job, and doesn't unbalance the game. If you're sore about it, tough.

Edit: I apologize, this is quite harsh now I reread it, please ignore an impatient man's mumblings


----------



## For_the_moves

Guess I was just accustomed to the way they have it in HON. I loved being the strength hero that is tanky as hell and couldn't be killed. Playing an Electrician with heart was so much fun.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Guess I was just accustomed to the way they have it in HON. I loved being the strength hero that is tanky as hell couldn't be killed playing an Electrician with heart was so much fun.


HoN took it from Dota but sounds like they never nerfed it.


----------



## mylilpony

Big screen dota, anyone?

kotaku.com/5965223/steams-big-picture-is-now-out-of-beta-to-celebrate-heres-a-steam-sale


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Big screen dota, anyone?
> kotaku.com/5965223/steams-big-picture-is-now-out-of-beta-to-celebrate-heres-a-steam-sale


If it helps you to not go out of position and die even when we have 2 wards in their jungle then please buy it.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> If it helps you to not go out of position and die even when we have 2 wards in their jungle then please buy it.


Wards are for noobs. Gotta keep reflexes fresh.

In other news that no one cares about, 42 wins above .500!!!!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeee.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Wards are for noobs. Gotta keep reflexes fresh.
> In other news that no one cares about, 42 wins above .500!!!!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeee.


It is my pleasure to have you supporting me in our path to reach first page of live games.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Wards are for noobs. Gotta keep reflexes fresh.
> In other news that no one cares about, 42 wins above .500!!!!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeee.


Erm does that mean you have 42 more wins than losses?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> It is my pleasure to have you supporting me in our path to reach first page of live games.


How do you even get to the first page of live games, is it based on Valve's ELO system?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Erm does that mean you have 42 more wins than losses?
> How do you even get to the first page of live games, is it based on Valve's ELO system?


Yes that means he has 42 more wins than losses and I assume you are correct about getting on the first page of live games. The best players always have a good bit of people watching.


----------



## Sainesk

Meh, just got my first dupe cosmetic item - it's bad enough getting all these useless treasure chests... wonder if there will be achievements once the game launches, i'm a sucker for those.


----------



## TheOddOne

Mylilpony and I duoq to victory:
https://dotabuff.com/players/58353649/matches


----------



## mr one

Have blood set for axe, finally, and one also for gindar, maybe someone wats em?


----------



## pLuhhmm

Oh god... The game play was so slow. Real time if you're wondering. I forgot I didn't realize that TP scrolls only sent you to certain places. I use to think you could TP any where and I was so confused why it kept sending me to towers so far away from where I wanted to TP, lol.

I


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Oh god... The game play was so slow. Real time if you're wondering. I forgot I didn't realize that TP scrolls only sent you to certain places. I use to think you could TP any where and I was so confused why it kept sending me to towers so far away from where I wanted to TP, lol.
> 
> I


Lol the people you played against seemed like they shouldn't be playing dota at all. Looked like they had the reaction time of a crack head lol. They just stand there while they're getting attacked like...."uhhh oh what? what am i supposed to do? oh did i just die?"


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Oh god... The game play was so slow. Real time if you're wondering. I forgot I didn't realize that TP scrolls only sent you to certain places. I use to think you could TP any where and I was so confused why it kept sending me to towers so far away from where I wanted to TP, lol.
> 
> I


You sure these guys weren't trolling? Seriously, some bad plays on their part.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I forgot I didn't realize that TP scrolls only sent you to certain places. I use to think you could TP any where and I was so confused why it kept sending me to towers so far away from where I wanted to TP, lol.


Regular TP scrolls will send you to any allied building that you choose. Boots of Travel will send you to any allied building or allied unit.


----------



## Dezixn

I need some people to play with. Specifically, I need some people who are in the *high* bracket or above to play with. When I queue alone I quite often get trash on my team or trash on the other team. Support not warding, people diving and no one listening.

I'm a mid-carry coldsnap invoker and hard support hero player as a backup.

My steam is "Dezixn". No noobs please. Being a noob is fine, but I'm not here to teach, I'm here to play.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dezixn*
> 
> I need some people to play with. Specifically, I need some people who are in the *high* bracket or above to play with. When I queue alone I quite often get trash on my team or trash on the other team. Support not warding, people diving and no one listening.
> I'm a mid-carry coldsnap invoker and hard support hero player as a backup.
> My steam is "Dezixn". No noobs please. Being a noob is fine, but I'm not here to teach, I'm here to play.


How many wins do you have.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How many wins do you have.


I'm 155-140. Used to mooch a friend's account before I acquired a key this summer. Been playing since WC3, though I take it much more seriously now.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Regular TP scrolls will send you to any allied building that you choose. Boots of Travel will send you to any allied building or allied unit.


Yeah, I know now, lol. This was months ago when I was first learning. Now I pwn noobs.


----------



## HarrisLam

Just wanna get back to Heart a bit after that time. Not really feeling sore about Heart regen nerf, just saying that it defeated the Heart's original purpose. It's still the "best first" survival item one should get (AC isn't that awesome without an already established HP base, imo), although intel heros seem to have a lot of other choices with items that have booster in them. However, being already the "best" doesn't mean it's good enough, if you compare the Heart to and similar "main-stat huge buff" item like butterfly.....

anyway, speaking of win : loss ratios, how does this game count the data? Only count games that have 10 players at the end? or what? Cuz I swear I've won way more than the record is showing (the actual gameplay history would show)

Also, anyone sick of the item image stuck on cursor error? Got it the first time like 2 weeks ago at the end of one game, and it already pissed me off the 5 minutes I got it, cuz I had a chance to win that 3v4....or something.....but with that, I absolutely can't do anything (I was luna getting butterfly at the moment....)

Last night, I got it in a full game at lv 12...... I swear I've never been so pissed at a game bug (crashes don't count). I have to keep moving my cursor to dodge the item image and spam click everything just to make sure I move there. Clicking on minimap, no matter its left or right click, is disabled. Buying items is partially disabled, with some items buy-able and some aren't, hell, I bought a crystalys and a demon edge, but I couldn't buy the recipe!!!

I have to use numpad for activatable items, and I can't even store a rune in a bottle!!!! I feel like I want to kill somebody.

Played as chaos knight last night, his ult-blink strike combo now is so OP.....it totally guarantees a kill if encountered sololy....and the mana base of Dota 2 seems to be more forgiving than the original

one question though, how many mechanics have been transferred to this game? orb effects? orb effects priority? (weaver / anti mage with manta style, etc) What about damage on images? in original only the main stat will buff dmg on images as I recall


----------



## Sainesk

How does the xp system work? is the amount you get based on you/your opponent's ELO, Kills/Deaths, something else?

(and playing as random for some reason I cringe every time I roll clockwerk - his early game feels so weak, yet I haven't lost a game with him yet. Maphacking *ahem* I mean flare spamming is fun though...)


----------



## Zackcy

Finally broke a really long losing spree with Spectre. I really like her, you can farm all day and use your ulti when ever a skirmish or teamfight happens.



Don't even know how I got half those kills. Illusions + radiance + dispersion is awesome. I think I actually only got 2 right click kills that game.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Finally broke a really long losing spree with Spectre. I really like her, you can farm all day and use your ulti when ever a skirmish or teamfight happens.
> 
> Don't even know how I got half those kills. Illusions + radiance + dispersion is awesome. I think I actually only got 2 right click kills that game.


I think I played against/with Kira in two games. Awful player.

Dezixn you should try playing with Skuzzy/Krud. High lvl OCN player. He's usually inc hannel


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Yeah, I know now, lol. This was months ago when I was first learning. Now I pwn noobs.


Hey, we have 100% winrate together! Lets get more games in :]

^Thanks
Add me drexin or any other High skill OCN ppl, my steam profile link is in my sig


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Can you Macro Inv skills in Dota 2? Like QQER with 1 key press with those keyboards that come with Macro keys?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Can you Macro Inv skills in Dota 2? Like QQER with 1 key press with those keyboards that come with Macro keys?


Not sure if you can assign multiple keystrokes to a single macro button on your keyboard but you can at least assign inventory slots and skills to 1 button. I have my item slots assigned to buttons on my mouse and skills to zxcv. Why do you need QQER with 1 keystroke?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not sure if you can assign multiple keystrokes to a single macro button on your keyboard but you can at least assign inventory slots and skills to 1 button. I have my item slots assigned to buttons on my mouse and skills to zxcv. Why do you need QQER with 1 keystroke?


Well i am trying and it does not work. With Invoker you can press 1 key and activate a new power instead of pressing 4 keys. This is ultra cheap in a battle.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well i am trying and it does not work. With Invoker you can press 1 key and activate a new power instead of pressing 4 keys. This is ultra cheap in a battle.


Ah that makes sense, didn't think of Invoker. I never play him so I had no clue why you'd want to do that haha. There are scripts out there that do what you are seeking; I have no experience with them though so I'm not sure how they work. Google something along the lines of "Dota 2 Invoker script." Also I agree that they are cheap, pretty imba imo haha.

http://dota-2.co/topic/2810-dota-2-auto-invoker-spell-macro-settings/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Software problem with my keyboard. Got it fixed. Now i have 5 spells ready with just 1 click. I can play inv no problem now


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Software problem with my keyboard. Got it fixed. Now i have 5 spells ready with just 1 click. I can play inv no problem now


Nice, so you were able to assign QQER etc to a single keyin Dota or had to use the keyboard software? Imba.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice, so you were able to assign QQER etc to a single keyin Dota or had to use the keyboard software? Imba.


Yeah.
I have 5 smells now which i can use with one click to enable them and 1 click to active.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well i am trying and it does not work. With Invoker you can press 1 key and activate a new power instead of pressing 4 keys. This is ultra cheap in a battle.


You can do do it in game via the console. It's not ultra-cheap. Valve allows you to do so and anyone can do it. The information (pre-set up macro's) is readily available online with instructions.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dezixn*
> 
> You can do do it in game via the console. It's not ultra-cheap. Valve allows you to do so and anyone can do it. The information (pre-set up macro's) is readily available online with instructions.


Most people dont do it. Most people that dont know how to do it down even play inv.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Most people dont do it. Most people that dont know how to do it down even play inv.


Well of course you don't need macros for anyone but invoker. Most people probably don't configure their hotkeys either.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Most people dont do it. Most people that dont know how to do it down even play inv.


I play Invoker with legacy keys GOML


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I play Invoker with legacy keys GOML


+1


----------



## Sainesk

winning streaks...







I bet there's a few people here that have seen a full page of wins no? (was 3 away personally)


----------



## HarrisLam

any causal decent player here?

add me harrislam so we can play on the weekend mornings / nights!

I'm no pro, but I _*usually*_ can take care of myself


----------



## Zackcy

Wow just had the most fun game as Naga Siren.

2 DCs both team, enemy drow and QoP are fed, Huskar is also pretty beefy. I have a sniper and gyrocopter. We were losing badly till I got radiance. Thanks to Drow's aura, all our lanes were being pushed and were getting picked off. I like how you only have to bind Naga's illusions once, and they are binded for till you change them. So I made them group 2, and just set them to other lanes while I couter pushed mid. Just watched the minimap and popped riptide as soon they hit the creep wave. So much gold!

Ended up farming butterfly and heart really quickly. I bought back once while I was saving for relic for radiance, got a triple kill, got radiance, and started super farming and won the game.

Dam, low priority queue is a funny place.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Doom Bringer is so much fun I really should play him more often. Locking down a caster for 15 seconds is huge.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> winning streaks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet there's a few people here that have seen a full page of wins no? (was 3 away personally)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1167640/


7 is my Max too since i only play in pub


----------



## Solmors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 7 is my Max too since i only play in pub


I was just on an 11 game win streak. And now I am on a 5 game losing streak. This can be the most frustrating game in the world sometimes.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solmors*
> 
> I was just on an 11 game win streak. And now I am on a 5 game losing streak. This can be the most frustrating game in the world sometimes.


Thats true. After my 7 win streak i hit 5 loss streak. I think its something to do with the system.


----------



## TFL Replica

It's true. No win streak goes unpunished.


----------



## Zackcy

I only win with hard carriers.


----------



## Sainesk

Just wondering, is it good or bad etiquette to stay all the way to the end if the rest of your team leaves? I think once when the entire opposing team left we still had to destroy all the buildings so I reckon it makes little difference...? (and do you get xp when you lose/if you leave a safe to leave game?)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Just wondering, is it good or bad etiquette to stay all the way to the end if the rest of your team leaves? I think once when the entire opposing team left we still had to destroy all the buildings so I reckon it makes little difference...? (and do you get xp when you lose/if you leave a safe to leave game?)


The longer the game the more XP you get. I am not 100% sure but Winner and Losers get same XP.
If a player leaves right at the begging you don't get a win or a loss unless the game goes pass 40 mins.
If you are playing a normal game and 10 mins in one of you team member leaves nothing is effected. If you can win play on. If you cant quit too. You will get the loss either way so dont give them game.
Same goes if other team player leaves.


----------



## Solarin

If there are any serious players who want to stack for win padding add me on steam. (SteamID: Solarin1116) I am a very skilled support player (Jakiro b2gud!), and I am tired of solo queuing 90% of the time. Peremptor and I have been playing together lately and he is a very skilled carry player. Pubs teammates usually do us in, though. I play in the evenings and on weekends. While I enjoy screwing around time to time, I play to win.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solarin*
> 
> If there are any serious players who want to stack for win padding add me on steam. (SteamID: Solarin1116) I am a very skilled support player (Jakiro b2gud!), and I am tired of solo queuing 90% of the time. Peremptor and I have been playing together lately and he is a very skilled carry player. Pubs teammates usually do us in, though. I play in the evenings and on weekends. While I enjoy screwing around time to time, I play to win.


What bracket are you on and how many games you got? I still need a few more people to play with.
I played with Skuzzy... It didn't go well. Mostly because some trash from the OCN channel joined us claiming they were good... Sigh...


----------



## Sainesk

Aside from kill him before he kills your clone/don't get hooked, is there any countering Pudge when he hooks one of your clones as Meepo? feels so rage inducing sitting there knowing my stunned clone can't escape, I guess the one positive is he wasted his skills on me instead of someone else (like the carry or stunners)...


----------



## Darkling5499

i have 5 keys if anyone wants one. PM and i'll hook you up


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Aside from kill him before he kills your clone/don't get hooked, is there any countering Pudge when he hooks one of your clones as Meepo? feels so rage inducing sitting there knowing my stunned clone can't escape, I guess the one positive is he wasted his skills on me instead of someone else (like the carry or stunners)...


Since Scepter gives your clone full stats, just stack Heart


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Aside from kill him before he kills your clone/don't get hooked, is there any countering Pudge when he hooks one of your clones as Meepo? feels so rage inducing sitting there knowing my stunned clone can't escape, I guess the one positive is he wasted his skills on me instead of someone else (like the carry or stunners)...


For fun, force staff on meepo = good escape mechanism if you can't farm up an aghs/heart.

When you get accustomed to it you can force staff, micro one meepo one direction have your full hp meepo's a attack him and when he is in range of stun or kill of your weak meepo, TP it to your furthest one and in that time the hero chasing should be dead. with multiple heroes attacking, you'll probably need to get your poofs down too.


----------



## ginoboy3

Heard of this news? Valve wants Dota 2 on tablets link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1yVjXVPZPY&feature=g-subs-u
What do you guys think?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginoboy3*
> 
> Heard of this news? Valve wants Dota 2 on tablets link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1yVjXVPZPY&feature=g-subs-u
> What do you guys think?


I think it's stupid. I can't see Dota 2 on tablets without having a mouse/keyboard. They would probably end up changing the game around for it to be suitable for tablets which won't make it the same.


----------



## ginoboy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I think it's stupid. I can't see Dota 2 on tablets without having a mouse/keyboard. They would probably end up changing the game around for it to be suitable for tablets which won't make it the same.


I agree. But as long as they don't put together players using tablet, and players with mouse and keyboards, I dont have a problem with it. Personally, I like the idea of being able to watch in-game replays (not just video streaming) through my tablet.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginoboy3*
> 
> I agree. But as long as they don't put together players using tablet, and players with mouse and keyboards, I dont have a problem with it. Personally, I like the idea of being able to watch in-game replays (not just video streaming) through my tablet.


Yeah spectating and game replays would be cool though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I played Phantom Lancer after not playing him for so long today and i must say he is cheap. So easy to farm, escape, kill and get fat.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginoboy3*
> 
> Heard of this news? Valve wants Dota 2 on tablets link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1yVjXVPZPY&feature=g-subs-u
> What do you guys think?


I find it hilarious. I can't stand anything but the likes of angry birds or chess and such on touch screens - i've tried a plenty and either my fingers are fat and stupid or none have anywhere near the precision or clean response a keyboard+mouse gives me (not to mention I hate my hand/fingers blocking my view of part of the screen even if it's on virtual "buttons", my left hand would probably render the mini-map useless in it's current position).


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I played Phantom Lancer after not playing him for so long today and i must say he is cheap. So easy to farm, escape, kill and get fat.


i was in a game where PL jungled (with KOTL support pulling and providing chakra) and he got a radiance in 16 minutes (which is a good time for a laning PL) and they won the game in 30 minutes when he also had a manta/heart


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i was in a game where PL jungled (with KOTL support pulling and providing chakra) and he got a radiance in 16 minutes (which is a good time for a laning PL) and they won the game in 30 minutes when he also had a manta/heart


chakra, Naruto much.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i was in a game where PL jungled (with KOTL support pulling and providing chakra) and he got a radiance in 16 minutes (which is a good time for a laning PL) and they won the game in 30 minutes when he also had a manta/heart


Don't rub it in please.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> chakra, Naruto much.


Ha the spell is called chakra magic!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So up until now i always Random just to learn different Heros. Been piking Phatom Lancer for the past 3 games because i always find him hard when i face him even with not much fart. I got to say he is a bastard. Started early game 2-2 with him. Not that much farm. In team fight i did not get many kill until ~ 25 min in. Form there i was 12-2. He is unstoppable. All you need is manta style and diffusal blade. You just q and right click and you kill anything. The more you fight the stronger you get from illusions.


----------



## Krud

they gave him a nice buff last patch as well which has contributed in making him strong


----------



## DoktorCreepy

The illusion heros and stealth heros are a pain; whenever I see people pick those heros I pick Slardar, Bounty Hunter or Skeleton King/Sven and carry dust on them when I need it.


----------



## brian1115

been playing dota for 8 years going on #9 and still loving it









I play hard support btw


----------



## hamzatm

Meepo vs Pudge

If you get hooked you want to focus on two things, cancel dismember, and to poof the hooked meepo as far away as possible.

Net cancels dismember. The main aim is to get him netted at all costs. At the very least you may get out of rot range. As soon as you get hooked, dash nets at him and poof out the hooked meepo.

Net with the hooked meepo or the other ones, but the thing you want to do consistently is poof the hooked one away, and keep at least one free one also running away for him to poof to. Don't run in with the unhooked ones as then he can't poof to safety.

Of course if Pudge hooks you and he also has support then KYAG, but that's nothing new it's the same as if he hooked any other non-escape-mech hero.


----------



## mrsmiles

ok so have 6 dota2 gifts if anyone that hasnt been sent an invite wants one let me know.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Hello.

Anyone wanting to play Dota 2 feel free to add me. I am good and like to win. I don't like playing with random pub people because sometimes you get unbelievably bad players.

anyway add me on steam.

SteamID: shev7chenko


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> Hello.
> Anyone wanting to play Dota 2 feel free to add me. I am good and like to win. I don't like playing with random pub people because sometimes you get unbelievably bad players.
> anyway add me on steam.
> SteamID: shev7chenko915


According to Steam, you don't exist








Are you sure that ID is right?


----------



## Zackcy

Bastion announcer?

https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/279008455812083713


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Bastion announcer?
> https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/279008455812083713


Win.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> According to Steam, you don't exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that ID is right?


That is odd.

Try Shev7chenko then

Two will profiles will pop up and both are mine feel free to add both.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> That is odd.
> Try Shev7chenko then
> Two will profiles will pop up and both are mine feel free to add both.


Yep - case sensitive.


----------



## Sainesk

Just had a game as Timbersaw with Dark Seer laning with me... such an awesome pair. With Timber's extra armor passive and Ion Shell I was like come at me bro, and then later Chakram + Vacuum


----------



## hamzatm

Timberwhat?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Timberwhat?


The new Str hero, has a melee ranged aoe skill, a hook skill where he pulls himself towards a tree and damages along the way, a passive for every attack on him he gains 1 stack which increases armor and regen for a while max stacks increase with level, and a beautiful aoe ulti where the less hp an enemy has the more it slows them (keeping them in the aoe for longer) and it does okay damage. Basically seer managed to vortex at least 4 of them into my ulti and hilarity followed...


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> The new Str hero, has a melee ranged aoe skill, a hook skill where he pulls himself towards a tree and damages along the way, a passive for every attack on him he gains 1 stack which increases armor and regen for a while max stacks increase with level, and a beautiful aoe ulti where the less hp an enemy has the more it slows them (keeping them in the aoe for longer) and it does okay damage. Basically seer managed to vortex at least 4 of them into my ulti and hilarity followed...


So new hero added... and its a pinokio instead of tuskar..... im sad


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have not seen much games with him but his Q power does not seem that effective to gang heros. Trees are all in the sides.And its not like you can go through trees to the tree you select.


----------



## hamzatm

Waitwat that hero isn't in War3 DotA...

I thought the plans for Dota 2 was that Valve was gna import all of the heros, and then take it out of beta? I mean we still don't have techies yet xD


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Waitwat that hero isn't in War3 DotA...
> I thought the plans for Dota 2 was that Valve was gna import all of the heros, and then take it out of beta? I mean we still don't have techies yet xD


+


----------



## stealthwolf

this is goblin shredder which was added really late with the dragonhawk rider and the other knight dude


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthwolf*
> 
> this is goblin shredder which was added really late with the dragonhawk rider and the other knight dude


Thanks mate, I feel honoured you signed up to inform us of that!

Welcome to OC.Net









Hmm now that I think of it I _can_ remember a goblin shredder hero.. never played him though. I definitely remember something to do with tree hooking anyway. Ahh good days


----------



## stealthwolf

haha no problem


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Waitwat that hero isn't in War3 DotA...
> I thought the plans for Dota 2 was that Valve was gna import all of the heros, and then take it out of beta? I mean we still don't have techies yet xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthwolf*
> 
> this is goblin shredder which was added really late with the dragonhawk rider and the other knight dude


Indeed, was just about to clarify that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthwolf*
> 
> haha no problem


Welcome to OCN! You should stay awhile.


----------



## Sainesk

wonder what next weeks Frostivus event will be like... hope there'll be an unlockable courier or something...


----------



## TheOddOne

Frostwyrm courier.


----------



## KellyKelly

Oh my! Wish they could give us all the games modes instead of adding all these lol modes. Still want swap in SD, CD and SH! Hope valve soon fixes the lack and emptiness.


----------



## mr one

i dont get the point, had one spare invite left, and today just saw that i have 5 in total now..









i wish they soon add tuskar, i loved that snowball and ice wall


----------



## Dan35708

A friend brought his pc over and he said dota2 was less responsive at my house. It was hard to get last hit on the creeps etc. Before I do something crazy like sign up for http://www.battleping.com/ I was wondering if there was anything I could do to make this problem better. It is a wired connection. The only things that come to mind are buying a new cable modem or router or changing settings. Thanks!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan35708*
> 
> A friend brought his pc over and he said dota2 was less responsive at my house. It was hard to get last hit on the creeps etc. Before I do something crazy like sign up for http://www.battleping.com/ I was wondering if there was anything I could do to make this problem better. It is a wired connection. The only things that come to mind are buying a new cable modem or router or changing settings. Thanks!


It could just be you happened to connect to servers with higher ping.


----------



## hamzatm

Won't two people sharing a connection be generally slower anyway?

Priority thingy and all that QoS stuff


----------



## Sainesk

just wondering, why do/did people go double shields on Axe? is it still viable? and should any other heroes? and which shields (aim for double vanguard)? I believe ranged heroes don't benefit much from a shield if i'm not mistaken...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan35708*
> 
> A friend brought his pc over and he said dota2 was less responsive at my house. It was hard to get last hit on the creeps etc. Before I do something crazy like sign up for http://www.battleping.com/ I was wondering if there was anything I could do to make this problem better. It is a wired connection. The only things that come to mind are buying a new cable modem or router or changing settings. Thanks!


Make sure you're connecting to the nearest Dota server in-game. Leave just the 1 selected.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> just wondering, why do/did people go double shields on Axe? is it still viable? and should any other heroes? and which shields (aim for double vanguard)? I believe ranged heroes don't benefit much from a shield if i'm not mistaken...


It does work but not worth it.


----------



## Dan35708

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It could just be you happened to connect to servers with higher ping.


We played 5 games and only had the two US servers as options. Is there anything I can do? I was going to need to buy a new router soon anyway because 4 ports is not enough (not many devices are in use at once but I have a lot of things haha). Right now I have Linksys wrt54gs v7 router and a Motorola SB120 cable modem. Whenever I do a search I can only find people talking about wireless. I'm not sure what they expect.... The only reason I even have wireless turned on is because of my tablet and if having wireless turned on causes any extra game latency I will gladly turn it off and plug up a wireless dongle.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sainesk

ah, love games where two teammates start arguing right from the start, telling each other what terrible hero choices they made, and then a dude in a 2 person lane telling a non-jungler hero to go away since he wants to carry since the other dude he's arguing with isn't doing a good job







. Don't even get me started on the arguing between them over runes...

(I was the non-jungler so I went hero hunting since I couldn't be bothered arguing, anyway the game was close, both teams were hitting each others ancients before we lost).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> ah, love games where two teammates start arguing right from the start, telling each other what terrible hero choices they made, and then a dude in a 2 person lane telling a non-jungler hero to go away since he wants to carry since the other dude he's arguing with isn't doing a good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't even get me started on the arguing between them over runes...
> 
> (I was the non-jungler so I went hero hunting since I couldn't be bothered arguing, anyway the game was close, both teams were hitting each others ancients before we lost).


Today i was playing a amazing game. We we killing them until the point where our carry would not do anything. The game turned for them since their carry turned over the game.


----------



## Dan35708

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> ah, love games where two teammates start arguing right from the start, telling each other what terrible hero choices they made, and then a dude in a 2 person lane telling a non-jungler hero to go away since he wants to carry since the other dude he's arguing with isn't doing a good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't even get me started on the arguing between them over runes...
> 
> (I was the non-jungler so I went hero hunting since I couldn't be bothered arguing, anyway the game was close, both teams were hitting each others ancients before we lost).


Most of the games where I see yelling is because someone wants to change their mind and mid after someone else called mid with no objections and bought gear for the mid. Everyone knows mid keeps and eye on runes so I don't know why others are watching them unless he is not good.

OHHH, and if someone picks a hero very late that always seems to create an argument. If someone takes so long to pick the hero that they are behind the first wave of creeps they are not good and that somehow surprises everyone else on the team (except me). Everyone thinks that guy is trying to find the perfect person to round out the team or counter the enemy... NOPE. That person is just an idiot trying to figure out what they are in the mood for 90% of the time.


----------



## Dan35708

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Won't two people sharing a connection be generally slower anyway?
> Priority thingy and all that QoS stuff


After some testing today I think 2 of us being on the same network was creating the latency issue. Thanks!!!


----------



## Dan35708

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sriracha*
> 
> Does anyone have some optimal console netcode settings to share? The game just isn't feeling as responsive in terms of input latency as I would like it to.
> Also, looking at the system info thread over at the dev forums, it seems that it's really hard for most people to run the game at over 60 FPS, even with decent machines spec'd that could easily run most Source engine games at +100 FPS with all settings maxed out. Maybe it's because game textures haven't been optimized yet for most lower end systems?


What is a netcode? Could this help us play on the same network with less of an issue?


----------



## Dan35708

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan35708*
> 
> We played 5 games and only had the two US servers as options. Is there anything I can do? I was going to need to buy a new router soon anyway because 4 ports is not enough (not many devices are in use at once but I have a lot of things haha). Right now I have Linksys wrt54gs v7 router and a Motorola SB120 cable modem. Whenever I do a search I can only find people talking about wireless. I'm not sure what they expect.... The only reason I even have wireless turned on is because of my tablet and if having wireless turned on causes any extra game latency I will gladly turn it off and plug up a wireless dongle.
> Any ideas?


When he is at home (less than 4 miles away but different ISP) he gets about 44ms ping at http://www.pingtest.net/ and in dota2. I get 21ms ping at http://www.pingtest.net/ but in dota2 I get 75ms ping.

Any ping times given for DOTA2 were done after the first 2 minutes. Sometimes it sucks at the beginning.

Could anything other than ping be my problem? My hero's responsiveness to mouse clicks is the problem.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan35708*
> 
> When he is at home (less than 4 miles away but different ISP) he gets about 44ms ping at http://www.pingtest.net/ and in dota2. I get 21ms ping at http://www.pingtest.net/ but in dota2 I get 75ms ping.
> Any ping times given for DOTA2 were done after the first 2 minutes. Sometimes it sucks at the beginning.
> Could anything other than ping be my problem? My hero's responsiveness to mouse clicks is the problem.


Again, double check the Dota 2 servers that you are playing on. Select only the 1 that is closest to your location. If you have 2 selected you will play on whichever one Dota finds a suitable game based on your stats. I live on the east coast and I have only the east server selected, if I play on west there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## Dan35708

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Again, double check the Dota 2 servers that you are playing on. Select only the 1 that is closest to your location. If you have 2 selected you will play on whichever one Dota finds a suitable game based on your stats. I live on the east coast and I have only the east server selected, if I play on west there is a noticeable difference.


He and I have the same 2 servers selected and we play enough where there is no chance is constantly getting the one that is slightly closer. This is not the answer.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan35708*
> 
> He and I have the same 2 servers selected and we play enough where there is no chance is constantly getting the one that is slightly closer. This is not the answer.


Same 2 servers as in you both have for example US East selected or same two servers as in US East and US West?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Randoming clinkz vs a bunch of squishes like lich and lina is fun. And they were kind enough to give me a eye to hunt down bh.


----------



## Dezixn

Welllppp I'm in the Very High bracket now when solo que'ing. Been there for a few days. Took a lot of work to get there hah. If anyone in Very High wants to add me feel free, steam name is same as OCN name.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dezixn*
> 
> Welllppp I'm in the Very High bracket now when solo que'ing. Been there for a few days. Took a lot of work to get there hah. If anyone in Very High wants to add me feel free, steam name is same as OCN name.


How do you know you are in high? The get like 4 wins and wen i lose they are 20 level higher then me mostly with 400 games whole I with 200 games. Basically i am the one with least experience.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

DP


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dezixn*
> 
> Welllppp I'm in the Very High bracket now when solo que'ing. Been there for a few days. Took a lot of work to get there hah. If anyone in Very High wants to add me feel free, steam name is same as OCN name.


How exactly do you know what bracket you're in?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> How exactly do you know what bracket you're in?


Recent games -> Filter -> Put in your name -> Skill level: very high and see if any replays of yours pop up.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How do you know you are in high? The get like 4 wins and wen i lose they are 20 level higher then me mostly with 400 games whole I with 200 games. Basically i am the one with least experience.


Dota 2 Client > Watch > Filter > Input name and filter for a bracket.

And i'm not in high, i'm in Very High. Very High > High > Normal.

Level means nothing to match making as far as I know. It's entirely based off of how you play, not whether or not you win. My theory is winning and losing doesn't matter, BUT... if you are winning you are more capable of displaying skill, whereas if you are losing like 6-40 for example, even dendi's skill is going to be inhibited. I also think WHO you play against can make a difference. Like if you win and display skill against dendi for example, vs win and display skill against a bunch of LoL to DotA converts, obviously the dendi win means more.

It's so much better in Very High. Most of my games don't have trash players. Most of the time everyone gets along and there are GG's all around at the end, regardless of who loses. No one is yelling/insulting because stupid stuff rarely happens. I never want to return to playing with the pub-trash in the High bracket again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> How exactly do you know what bracket you're in?


----------



## Zulli85

I am apparently in the very high bracket as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Haha i suck. Been soling so much past weak. I am in normal, was high 5 days ago, no very high matches. No wonder my team was crap lol. Mid 4-0 for me team 4-9


----------



## dezahp

Cool, never knew about filtering games for skill levels. Looks like I'm in very high too.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Not going to lie I'm pretty excited about starting to play this just got done installing it today!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> Not going to lie I'm pretty excited about starting to play this just got done installing it today!


Nice. Feel free to stop by here for all of your Dota needs.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Finally won a game after 5 loses. There are so many try hards out there.


----------



## Ali67219

If anyone is looking to get Dota 2, I have 2 gifts sitting around so if anyone wants one, just send me a pm and I'll be happy to give one to you.


----------



## dezahp

My item load out for my heroes aren't working. I tried to look at my items and item load out but it says no items are available for the hero when I try to look at them. It still happens when I try different heroes too. This happening to anyone else?


----------



## Kedas

Anyone wants Dota 2 Keys? i have 8 to give







PM with your steam ID for a key


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Finally won a game after 5 loses. There are so many try hards out there.


-1


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> My item load out for my heroes aren't working. I tried to look at my items and item load out but it says no items are available for the hero when I try to look at them. It still happens when I try different heroes too. This happening to anyone else?


Ya it is down for now, only items you already equipped will show up.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> -1


What are you trying to say? Those that stick to 5 since 8 min in are not try hards? Those that gang 1 person as 4 are not try hards?


----------



## KellyKelly

Playing the game as a team is try hard? Wining the game is try hard? Guess I am playing the game for the wrong reason.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> just wondering, why do/did people go double shields on Axe? is it still viable? and should any other heroes? and which shields (aim for double vanguard)? I believe ranged heroes don't benefit much from a shield if i'm not mistaken...


The double stout shield on axe build used to be phenomenal back in the day, he could solo intercept creepwaves and unless you were ranged you couldn't do anything about it at all.

But that was like 2 years ago, at one point IceFrog changed the way damage block for stout shields work, so it's pretty useless now.

Also I don't see any reason to get two vanguards, it is cost effective survivability when you get one if you get it fast, but even rushing two by the time you get the second there are much much better item options you could have gone so you will find yourself behind. Especially as vang loses effectiveness as time goes on.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Playing the game as a team is try hard? Wining the game is try hard? Guess I am playing the game for the wrong reason.


In pub games you play for fun. You try your limits. You dont play 100% safe. Gaming as a team 1 hero early on is try hard. When the game is a tie then trying is a thing to do. You play to win everything but a good play wins without trying hard







.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In pub games you play for fun. You try your limits. You dont play 100% safe. Gaming as a team 1 hero early on is try hard. When the game is a tie then trying is a thing to do. You play to win everything but a good play wins without trying hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah man I don't agree with the use of phrase "Try hards" as an insult. If you are insulting someone for trying to win a game then you're either bad or screwing around. And if you're screwing around I think you should be playing bots.

The only time I'd use the phrase try hard is when people stay after an abandonment simply to delay victory. Or when people try to copy crazy Na.vi strats or crazy singsing builds and screw it up.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dezixn*
> 
> Yeah man I don't agree with the use of phrase "Try hards" as an insult. If you are insulting someone for trying to win a game then you're either bad or screwing around. And if you're screwing around I think you should be playing bots.
> The only time I'd use the phrase try hard is when people stay after an abandonment simply to delay victory. Or when people try to copy crazy Na.vi strats or crazy singsing builds and screw it up.


I understand what you mean. Its not about winning the game it how you win it. Pub games are pub games. You only pub a certain amount of effort. You try hard from example in a tournament.

The biggest problem with pub games at least in my level is picking heros. Either too many carry, too many support, no hard carry to counter certain hard carry.


----------



## Zulli85

Not sure why being a try hard in a pub game is a bad thing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not sure why being a try hard in a pub game is a bad thing.


Means you are a loser and you are not playing the game







. I i tried really hard in every game i would probably won more games, get more frustrated end in the end not have fun. Depending on the people you play with you try to play at ur best or not.
On top of all of that its much easier for me to play a game knowing i am playing for fun because i cant try hard all the time.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

All I'm seeing is that its pretty similar to LoL which for me is not a bad thing as I never got to play the original Dota. then again I've never really been very good at these games but hey what is the point if your always amazing at something gives you something to strive for XD


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> All I'm seeing is that its pretty similar to LoL which for me is not a bad thing as I never got to play the original Dota. then again I've never really been very good at these games but hey what is the point if your always amazing at something gives you something to strive for XD


I have been playing league for about 2 years now and Dota...much different than LoL. The main difference to me is the denying system. Also, you have to get used to how the towers work because I think they function a bit differently. I tried out Dota 2 and I do so horrible in it, it is not even funny. I think I went like 0/9 or something in my first game because my friend forced me to play a normal instead of AI but still, I was not that bad in League. Dota just has a much steeper learning curve.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I have been playing league for about 2 years now and Dota...much different than LoL. The main difference to me is the denying system. Also, you have to get used to how the towers work because I think they function a bit differently. I tried out Dota 2 and I do so horrible in it, it is not even funny. I think I went like 0/9 or something in my first game because my friend forced me to play a normal instead of AI but still, I was not that bad in League. Dota just has a much steeper learning curve.


Its not hard. You just have to play with the right people, play a role you are good at and have someone to play with teach you. Watch a lot a replay and Twitch.


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Means you are a loser and you are not playing the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I i tried really hard in every game i would probably won more games, get more frustrated end in the end not have fun. Depending on the people you play with you try to play at ur best or not.
> On top of all of that its much easier for me to play a game knowing i am playing for fun because i cant try hard all the time.


Well, everyone has his own reasons and way to play a game. People like to play their games the way they want. As long as they are following the rules, really should just let it slide.

Nice to hear that you're enjoying yourself playing your game feeling relaxed and all, but can't really judge others for not playing in the same way you do


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip!


I'm Soo tired of all the grieble couriors...I've just gone back to the donkey...and I really just want my chicken back


----------



## jellybeans69

Anyone from high/very-high tier feel free to add me. Usualy play in eu evenings , most of my games are in very high bracket except games where one of our low bracket friends join (letland uber alles) , those games seem to get marked in high bracket.

https://dotabuff.com/players/61358691


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In pub games you play for fun. You try your limits. You dont play 100% safe. Gaming as a team 1 hero early on is try hard. When the game is a tie then trying is a thing to do. You play to win everything but a good play wins without trying hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


+1

The thing I am saying just cause I am a better support than the most you meet, does not make me a tryhard if I smoke gank. I would feel like an idiot ganking mid if he has wards and sees me walking there. Neither am I going to micro Chen less effectively, buy less wards and get an Eye of Skadi just cause it is a Pub. Leave the childish attitude at the LoL forums and let good players be good players and teams that are behind go as five.







All part of the game.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its not hard. You just have to play with the right people, play a role you are good at and have someone to play with teach you. Watch a lot a replay and Twitch.


That is true and probably would help a lot but what I am saying is for LoL you do not need to do that as much and it is easier to get the hang of the game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> That is true and probably would help a lot but what I am saying is for LoL you do not need to do that as much and it is easier to get the hang of the game.


I played 4 games of Lol. Did not get it. I played 4 games of Dota 2 and i acquired much more.


----------



## For_the_moves

'Try Hard' is a pretty stupid saying........since the point of the game is to win.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> 'Try Hard' is a pretty stupid saying........since the point of the game is to win.


I though all games you play to win? Most try hards have no talent thats why they try hard. For example look at in school. You get a person that gets a B with next to no studying and another one thats gets B studying like crazy. The try hard one is @ its limit. Thats why they say try hards lose in tournaments.


----------



## Krud

I am at a point where this game is almost pointless for me to play without at least a party of three people.
Most of the time i solo queue they match me with, literally, the bottom of the bracket players.
All this does is worsen my winrate and make me lose brain cells listening to these players speak.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I though all games you play to win? Most try hards have no talent thats why they try hard. For example look at in school. You get a person that gets a B with next to no studying and another one thats gets B studying like crazy. The try hard one is @ its limit. Thats why they say try hards lose in tournaments.


Seriously, just stop defending a silly point. Now you come up with low skill people that try to do well are tryhards? So low skilled players should just mess around right? Best way to learn for sure...
I play the game to have fun, and I always do my best. I think about my decisions, I encourage the team to go as 5 if that will help, I try to win the game. And if I mess up I shrug it off and learn from it. If my team messes up I assess how I played and look for personal improvements. I have a great time playing Dota.

If you don't play Dota to win then seriously, go play with bots. The phrase tryhard isn't a serious and real point, its just a fun term used by friends when they feel the enemy is playing top notch. Thinking its good to be half-assed and still do well is just elitist.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> I am at a point where this game is almost pointless for me to play without at least a party of three people.
> Most of the time i solo queue they match me with, literally, the bottom of the bracket players.
> All this does is worsen my winrate and make me lose brain cells listening to these players speak.


This! played a game last night where a tinker tried to rush mana boots and Manta...then proceeded to tell me that he pays for my welfare check...(since I'm not on welfare or anyother government program)

LOL


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> I am at a point where this game is almost pointless for me to play without at least a party of three people.
> Most of the time i solo queue they match me with, literally, the bottom of the bracket players.
> All this does is worsen my winrate and make me lose brain cells listening to these players speak.


I am sorry but if you keep playing Dota 2 with greinds you are just fulling urself. You just cant handle losing. I knoe people like that.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> I am at a point where this game is almost pointless for me to play without at least a party of three people.
> Most of the time i solo queue they match me with, literally, the bottom of the bracket players.
> All this does is worsen my winrate and make me lose brain cells listening to these players speak.


Bull**** , same as elo hell and similar terms. Just put in some volume of games. If you're really not belonging in that "bracket" you'll get out of it.

I actually prefer to solo more and play with friends , well just because they're friends and actually have a harder time than during random games.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> played a game last night where a tinker tried to rush mana boots and Manta...then proceeded to tell me that he pays for my welfare check...(since I'm not on welfare or anyother government program)
> LOL


The mana boots aren't acceptable, but Manta is an alternative Tinker build.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Seriously, just stop defending a silly point. Now you come up with low skill people that try to do well are tryhards? So low skilled players should just mess around right? Best way to learn for sure...
> I play the game to have fun, and I always do my best. I think about my decisions, I encourage the team to go as 5 if that will help, I try to win the game. And if I mess up I shrug it off and learn from it. If my team messes up I assess how I played and look for personal improvements. I have a great time playing Dota.
> If you don't play Dota to win then seriously, go play with bots. The phrase tryhard isn't a serious and real point, its just a fun term used by friends when they feel the enemy is playing top notch. Thinking its good to be half-assed and still do well is just elitist.


Completely agree with this guy.
If you are calling people try hards you are just upset because you are losing to them.

I just finished a 91 minute game. We lost all of our rax at 60min and held of simply defending our throne for 30 minutes. We wiped them multiple times at throne, eventually we killed them, killed their buy backs, we bought back and sent our carries to push and throne it. You could call us defending for 30 minutes "try-hard", I call it winning and the other team being upset. It's not my fault they can't win a team fight.

On another note. If you are in a certain bracket and getting certain types of players, there is a good chance that is where you belong. It takes time to progress, but you will get there eventually. Took me ~3 months of learning and playing to get in and establish myself in the Very High bracket.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> The mana boots aren't acceptable, but Manta is an alternative Tinker build.


OH I understand Manta is Viable, but it was a 45 min game and he still didnt have it!


----------



## Xeqn

THE GREEVILING!!!!!! is out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKCS2No2xPs


----------



## Sainesk

Yea, anyone have a clue whether it matters if you hatch eggs right away or if winning games or anything affects what you get from them...?

edit: aha, you can infuse them with magic items you find, wonder if it makes a difference how many you use...


----------



## Xeqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Yea, anyone have a clue whether it matters if you hatch eggs right away or if winning games or anything affects what you get from them...?
> 
> edit: aha, you can infuse them with magic items you find, wonder if it makes a difference how many you use...


yep combine them to make different colour greevils
(dont make the full 9 essence ones aka the white ones) everyone has white ones


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> yep combine them to make different colour greevils
> (dont make the full 9 essence ones aka the white ones) everyone has white ones


thanks, anyone have a full recipe list of what essence combinations make what?


----------



## Xeqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> yep combine them to make different colour greevils
> 
> (dont make the full 9 essence ones aka the white ones) everyone has white ones
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, anyone have a full recipe list of what essence combinations make what?
Click to expand...

http://dota2traders.com/threads/how-to-make-greevils.24665/


----------



## Sainesk

So, what are the most OP heroes in the Frostivus event? so far i'm favoring Lion, since he can just leech mana off the camps keeping his skills up all the time...


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> So, what are the most OP heroes in the Frostivus event? so far i'm favoring Lion, since he can just leech mana off the camps keeping his skills up all the time...


You can switch to Greevil form once you've finished your hero's mana pool (and your hero seems to regen similar to the way Brew's ult works), so IMO the OP heroes are those that provide a working perimeter of defense around camps. Similar to Diretide, heroes like Magnus that zone areas work best. Juggernaut also seems very prevalent because you have less control over your items (it appears random, but there's no clear gamemode guide so I don't know) and he has Bladefury to counter CC (BKB is hard to get because you can't just build it). Rubick is useful, too. Another factor that seems even more important than in Diretide is 5 stacking - coordination in a small area instead of over the entire map gives you a lot more potential from a little more teamwork.

Lastly, coordination with your Greevil's skills is important, even though they are scaled-down versions of the originals.


----------



## TheOddOne

Yellow greevil is straight out broken, Voids bash + bloodlust + TA blink, that's like over 100AS, and blue one has stun+wall+blackhole








For hero I nominate Undying.


----------



## mylilpony

Regards to tryhards. I always try to win. Which is why I often hard support/support, since no one else likes to do it properly.

The one thing that bugs me though is 5man stacks in AP mode that have a pre-determined strategy and rather than using it to practice for captains mode games they use it to pubstomp every game (which you can tell when looking at their game history) and talk trash (and usually they have individual mediocre stats or lose when they aren't stacked), and when your team isn't as coordinated since you aren't a 5stack...it's irritating


----------



## Sainesk

Huh, my naked Greevil got a new skill since yesterday (Nova)... is it because people who played Diretide have such a big advantage over those with the "terrible" greevils?

Quote:



> Naked Greevils now get a random ultimate too.


edit: okay this is really weird, it's ulti keeps changing, I guess i'll never master my courier if every match I have different abilities









edit 2: lol, just had a game with a dude bug testing, crashed the game







I think I post too much here, like anyone cares about all these stuff I say...


----------



## TheOddOne

Naked greevils have random spells every time you respawn, so yeah it has a disadvantage vs other greevils (like Blue has stun ice wall black hole)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I cant play this mode in pub. I had to play one game to get it. There are nubs out there theta have no clue what to do.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I cant play this mode in pub. I had to play one game to get it. There are nubs out there theta have no clue what to do.


Maybe you should consider "try hard-ing"


----------



## Sainesk

play queen of pain, killsteal, win even with terribad team usually. I haven't lost a Frostivus game with QoP yet


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> play queen of pain, killsteal, win even with terribad team usually. I haven't lost a Frostivus game with QoP yet


QoP ks'ing only works against baddies, nigma/doom prevent any qop ks attempt.


----------



## jellybeans69

Poor russians , such a shame theirs invo lost mid to clock aka me







This happens when i decide to solo lol


----------



## Peremptor

Haven't gotten anything good out this new mode yet... diretide was much more generous to me. A friend did get a golden greevil courier though for his troubles... it's annoying to just play a certain mode that gets boring pretty fast relative to the regular game just to farm stuff though... but to each their own.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> Haven't gotten anything good out this new mode yet... diretide was much more generous to me. A friend did get a golden greevil courier though for his troubles... it's annoying to just play a certain mode that gets boring pretty fast relative to the regular game just to farm stuff though... but to each their own.


Imo this greevil event sucks. Got incredibly boring to me after like the 2nd or 3rd game and then I stopped playing it.


----------



## Solarin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 
> Poor russians , such a shame theirs invo lost mid to clock aka me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happens when i decide to solo lol


Very nice clockwerk play. Interesting how you opted for dagon/shiva's over scepter/blademail. It obviously worked out for you.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solarin*
> 
> Very nice clockwerk play. Interesting how you opted for dagon/shiva's over scepter/blademail. It obviously worked out for you.


it was constant ganks 83257991 ID of match , pretty much constant gank-fest , plus wisp opted in to travel with me all the time








Funny enuf i was mid again in previous game vs invo as well , not as epic , but still a rap-e i must say

https://dotabuff.com/matches/82445235


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ... ... I got Dota recently and just wanted to know which heroes are easy to learn (while I learn game mechanics) that aren't considered noob cannons ... ...

I started with Lina, died a lot but was enjoying her play style (first character to ever use), then I tried Axe - was fun but I suck with him. Then I found Bounty Hunter and I love his style of play ...

My friend and I play together most games and we pair up on either bottom or right lane using Bounty Hunter and he uses Sniper but we get constantly flamed for using "noob cannons" even though their team has riki ... lol

So please suggest a good character for me to use and learn with (1 of each if you bored: Str, Agi, Int)


----------



## jellybeans69

If you want to support i'd suggest Lich imo , great hero and pretty easy to play in general. It's hard to fail with him








Main stat (int/str/agi) is irrevelant , there are heroes with different roles in with every main stat , while agi tends to be more carries , there are supports in that tree as well (Venge f.e) so thats why it's irrevelant to suggest from each tree one hero


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I normally prefer to play support or ganker (nuker)

I will give Lich a check ...


----------



## For_the_moves

I would suggest Skeleton King as well, good stun and if you're careful you'll never die.

New players should stay away from carries and invis heroes imo. It allows them to develop some bad habits and an experienced carry is essential to winning depending on the team strategy.


----------



## Sainesk

So many Greevil eggs, so few essences







so far I have had 11 essences (0 shadow or unusual







) and 8 eggs... does anyone know what we get to keep and what disappears after this event? i'm guessing everything except the holiday treasure chests? gonna be stuck with so many "useless" eggs









(from what I can tell from that guide posted earlier, you have to use 3 of each common essence if you want all skills on your greevil to be level 3, except for the unusual and dreaded greevils right?).


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> (from what I can tell from that guide posted earlier, you have to use 3 of each common essence if you want all skills on your greevil to be level 3, except for the unusual and dreaded greevils right?).


Exactly.


----------



## jellybeans69

Thats what you get for tryharding







Was weaver this game , went on hard lane with pudge , they were trilaning wisp/dazzle dk vs us , such an annoying lane-up to go against well they got what was coming for them.


----------



## Sainesk

a nice Frostivus chest just gave me this, now i'm gonna have to make a tough decision to use it or a greevil after the event...


----------



## Emissary of Pain

The only way to get keys are via the store right ? ...

90% of the time I get a chest instead of an item (when I get something which alone is rare as hell ... lol) ...


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> The only way to get keys are via the store right ? ...
> 90% of the time I get a chest instead of an item (when I get something which alone is rare as hell ... lol) ...


You can buy them through reddit, they're usually $1.75-$2.00 unlike in the store which is $2.50


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I normally prefer to play support or ganker (nuker)
> I will give Lich a check ...


Str ganker: Nightstalker
Str carry: Kunkka

Agi ganker: Gyro
Agi carry: Weaver

Int ganker: QoP
Int Support: SD

there is a list of some heroes that are fun to play and still take skill to play. All of which are viable as top tier heroes


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Thats what you get for tryharding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was weaver this game , went on hard lane with pudge , they were trilaning wisp/dazzle dk vs us , such an annoying lane-up to go against well they got what was coming for them.


They could have at least done it right! Wisp Dazzle DK is a mediocre tri at best


----------



## Valor958

I'm fairly new to the game as well, and am 'ok' with the game mechanics, but having a hard time getting my current hero of choice in line. I feel he has a lot of potential, but i can't seem to make him flow. Dragon Knight.

Anyone have tips on this guy? I plan on getting good with one char at a time instead of switching around all the time. If i plan to get good, i need to work at it.. and since i play maybe 1-3 rounds per week, i should probably stick to one guy for a while lol.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I'm fairly new to the game as well, and am 'ok' with the game mechanics, but having a hard time getting my current hero of choice in line. I feel he has a lot of potential, but i can't seem to make him flow. Dragon Knight.
> Anyone have tips on this guy? I plan on getting good with one char at a time instead of switching around all the time. If i plan to get good, i need to work at it.. and since i play maybe 1-3 rounds per week, i should probably stick to one guy for a while lol.


1-3 rounds per week wouldn't be considered working at it by most people.


----------



## hamzatm

1-3 rounds, well it is up to you really, for Dragon Knight, as for any hero his item build depends on how the game is going. Building him tank can serve to make you unkillable, and for a beginner I would recommend that in most cases.

His ult is great for surviving ganks and for teamfights. If you're getting ganked ult, stun someone if there's time and run.

In teamfights don't be afraid to be in the front lines but do not get separated from your team at all costs. BKB during ulti allows you to wreak havoc unmolested. Dependent on if they have something like a Pudge/Void/Beastmaster (stuns that go through BKB)

Don't bother farming if you can gank or team fight, and always carry tp. Tbh Dragon Knight doesn't need as much farm as some heroes to do really well.

Game plan: don't die in lane, start ganging at lv 7 or 6, if the entire enemy team starts ganking your team who are staying in lanes like idiots, try to gather them and start roaming together. Teamfights go in just after the initiation if your team can handle not dying immediately to dodge the main wave of spells, try not to team fight when you don't have ultimate up. Use your ult to push towers as early as level 6. Late game stick with your team and win

Also, look up a guide on him!


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> 1-3 rounds, well it is up to you really, for Dragon Knight, as for any hero his item build depends on how the game is going. Building him tank can serve to make you unkillable, and for a beginner I would recommend that in most cases.
> His ult is great for surviving ganks and for teamfights. If you're getting ganked ult, stun someone if there's time and run.
> In teamfights don't be afraid to be in the front lines but do not get separated from your team at all costs. BKB during ulti allows you to wreak havoc unmolested. Dependent on if they have something like a Pudge/Void/Beastmaster (stuns that go through BKB)
> Don't bother farming if you can gank or team fight, and always carry tp. Tbh Dragon Knight doesn't need as much farm as some heroes to do really well.
> Game plan: don't die in lane, start ganging at lv 7 or 6, if the entire enemy team starts ganking your team who are staying in lanes like idiots, try to gather them and start roaming together. Teamfights go in just after the initiation if your team can handle not dying immediately to dodge the main wave of spells, try not to team fight when you don't have ultimate up. Use your ult to push towers as early as level 6. Late game stick with your team and win
> Also, look up a guide on him!


I may not be 'working at it' by most standards, but i'm also not dedicated to Dota lol. Too many other games to play to spend trying to master this, but i would like to be proficient at least.

These are some good tips, and some I'd learned a bit of in my time playing. I've tried to make him tank so far, but have gotten mixed luck on teams and over-fed enemy teams making one of their people a beast beyond reason









I may get a round in tonight or tomorrow, usually 20-30min rounds for me it seems, so i'll try for 2-3. Any recommended item builds? That seems to be my weak point. Trying to determine what items to go for first, and what build order to upgrade items in.


----------



## Zackcy

Start with boots and tango.

Say "this champion sucks".

Feed

AFK.

How to Dota in 4 steps.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I may not be 'working at it' by most standards, but i'm also not dedicated to Dota lol. Too many other games to play to spend trying to master this, but i would like to be proficient at least.
> These are some good tips, and some I'd learned a bit of in my time playing. I've tried to make him tank so far, but have gotten mixed luck on teams and over-fed enemy teams making one of their people a beast beyond reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may get a round in tonight or tomorrow, usually 20-30min rounds for me it seems, so i'll try for 2-3. Any recommended item builds? That seems to be my weak point. Trying to determine what items to go for first, and what build order to upgrade items in.


Lessee, you want regen and stats to lane with, he has high damage so no need for quelling blade to last hit to be honest. Now look at the enemy team, if they have a lot of range and you feel you will get harassed much, get a stout shield and branches. So like :
1x stout shield
1x tangoes
1x salve
branches to fill
or 2x tangoes and branches to fill can't remember how much it comes to exactly. Aim in lane is to farm, don't spam spells but use them when needed.

If you see the enemy with a bunch of melee heroes, then you can go soul ring build:
Start with soul ring recipe if you don't have a chick. Otherwise you can ferry it in, so replace soul ring recipe with gauntlet of strength. 2 tangoes 1 salve, soul ring recipe rest branches. Get the sobi mask and ring of regen from side shop to complete soul ring. Soul ring gives you mana for spell spammage in lane and in fights, you can regen the lost HP with dragons blood.

Just try out some of that, main theme is, take branches and stout shield, or branches and go soul ring. Stout shield gets a faster vangaurd.

Aim at treads, 1/2 bracers (2 if it's going badly), wand, (maybe vanguard). If you feel the need, get the Ring of Health from side shop for vanguard. This is a very strong tanky early build.

Phase is also acceptable, gives you a lot of damage and chasing power for early teamfights.

Mid game build, is add an armlet and HoD, probably HoD first. Then finish satanic/go bkb/get hyperstone depending on how it's going. Satanic/bkb for survival, hyperstone for damage.

Late get what you want. Heart, AC, whatever.

If you can't choose from all that, do this exactly:
gauntlet, 2 branches, rest regen (tangoes/salve)

get treads and bracers

get armlet and HoD (perhaps vanguard)

get whatever you need to win

Note: vanguard is not necessary, it's just if you want extra tankishness for security.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Start with boots and tango.
> Say "this champion sucks".
> Feed
> AFK.
> How to Dota in 4 steps.


gO bAcK To LoL pLeaSe, jk i like you.


----------



## jellybeans69

"Champion" is too obvious flame bait nowaday , must be more innowative to troll people.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Start with boots and tango.
> Say "this champion sucks".
> Feed
> AFK.
> How to Dota in 4 steps.


I prefer the Quelling Blade + mass Tango strat at start. Then you dig yourself deep into the jungle at like the bottom right corner, wait for the trees to respawn which IIRC is every fifth minute and then afk or do the legendary "GTG EARTHQUAKE" spam and leave. Also be sure that you don't have any tangos left and destroy your Quelling Blade so your allies can't make use of your hero unless they really, really want to.

Another time in Dota 1 Godz and I, yes Godz the popular Aussie shoutcaster who I think is originally from Texas, spammed -roll constantly throughout the game to ruin it for the other players haha. At the time there wasn't a way to avoid the spam so people ended up leaving etc, and IIRC the next patch a -clear option was added to get rid of spam. If it was added because of us I don't know but I like to think it was, this was like 4 or 5 years ago probably.


----------



## HarrisLam

oh i remember the -roll

what did it do really?

oh man...... why did I target tidehunter as naga siren with all my illusions....why.....


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh i remember the -roll
> what did it do really?
> oh man...... why did I target tidehunter as naga siren with all my illusions....why.....


-roll just made a line of text pop up saying "player has rolled x out of 100." You could spam -roll to make the text fill up like half the screen rendering the game unplayable or at the least incredibly annoying.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> -roll just made a line of text pop up saying "player has rolled x out of 100." You could spam -roll to make the text fill up like half the screen rendering the game unplayable or at the least incredibly annoying.


Ha i used to do that too if people complained about bad computers on other team. It was like smoke nade spamming in CS servers


----------



## roberts91

Weird I got a steam gift card of $50 today and went to go purchase the early access to this game and it says I already own it.... So I'm installing it right now weird. Do you just get randomly invited to the beta with no email notification or anything?


----------



## kmac20

Just started getting into this game. Its my first moba ever, and its pretty fun (not to mention addicting!). I've been reading guides and tips, watching some vids, and taking advice. Been working primarily on Dragon Knight and CM, although I have given Tiny, Doom, and another a whirl. Also been doing exclusively bot matches so far. Not the same as pvp I'd imagine, but it seems like a better place to learn as its more forgiving and seems a bit less competitive.

Any more input/advice would be appreciate. I'm always down to play and learn too so if anyone ever wants to show me some ropes hit me up on steam: kmac20


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberts91*
> 
> Weird I got a steam gift card of $50 today and went to go purchase the early access to this game and it says I already own it.... So I'm installing it right now weird. Do you just get randomly invited to the beta with no email notification or anything?


You should have gotten an email, perhaps it went to your junk folder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Just started getting into this game. Its my first moba ever, and its pretty fun (not to mention addicting!). I've been reading guides and tips, watching some vids, and taking advice. Been working primarily on Dragon Knight and CM, although I have given Tiny, Doom, and another a whirl. Also been doing exclusively bot matches so far. Not the same as pvp I'd imagine, but it seems like a better place to learn as its more forgiving and seems a bit less competitive.
> Any more input/advice would be appreciate. I'm always down to play and learn too so if anyone ever wants to show me some ropes hit me up on steam: kmac20


You can make Tiny's Avalanche do damage twice if you cast Toss quick enough after casting Avalanche. He is a burst damage hero and if played well can control the entire game. He is my second favorite hero after PotM and also one of my better ones. I've gotten 30+ kills on him a bunch of times, Blink Dagger is a must. That reminds me; I started playing him regularly after I was rage feeding with him one day. I went 0-54 with him but my friend still carried me with Void.

As opposed to giving random tips to you it's probably better if you ask questions because we don't know what you need or want to know. Someone will get back to you pretty quickly.


----------



## canai_roti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Just started getting into this game. Its my first moba ever, and its pretty fun (not to mention addicting!). I've been reading guides and tips, watching some vids, and taking advice. Been working primarily on Dragon Knight and CM, although I have given Tiny, Doom, and another a whirl. Also been doing exclusively bot matches so far. Not the same as pvp I'd imagine, but it seems like a better place to learn as its more forgiving and seems a bit less competitive.
> Any more input/advice would be appreciate. I'm always down to play and learn too so if anyone ever wants to show me some ropes hit me up on steam: kmac20


Good luck.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kmac20* 


> Any more input/advice would be appreciate. I'm always down to play and learn too so if anyone ever wants to show me some ropes hit me up on steam: kmac20+


Play random for a while, I found using each hero gave me a far better understanding of them then just facing them. Also, once you've got the basics down go play pub games, the bots are far too predictable and play nothing like human opponents - better to get screamed at by some sore teammate about costing them the game and actually learning something than attempting to master beating the AI I reckon (shouldn't take much more than 100 games but still, I reckon it's a waste of time...)


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Play random for a while, I found using each hero gave me a far better understanding of them then just facing them. Also, once you've got the basics down go play pub games, the bots are far too predictable and play nothing like human opponents - better to get screamed at by some sore teammate about costing them the game and actually learning something than attempting to master beating the AI I reckon (shouldn't take much more than 100 games but still, I reckon it's a waste of time...)


I disagree. Some heroes have steeper learning curves (meepo, clockwerk, wisp, huskar, druid, warlock, pugna, enchantress/chen, batrider, AA, visage) and should be learned in bot games. And heroes with low hp (like drow or puck or some of the ones listed earlier) on beginner players is asking for a feedfest that no one will feel good about

You want survivable not farm-dependent heroes with a stun or escape mechanism. Lion, Lina, invis heroes, both SK's, Tide, centaur, dark seer, qop, weaver (farm dependant but in low tier games you will probably have 3 other carries anyways...).

Good thing about starting with bots is you can focus on learning very important basics: last hitting, denying, pulling, and practice rune checking to build map awareness since bots always ward. When you get into real games you have to start worrying about gankers so it's good to develop that map awareness without punishing you for it

Semi-support is great for learning the game since you don't have to rely on freefarm, and can still contribute to teamfights


----------



## jellybeans69

I disagree , it's better to get stomped and learn in real games. I would only ever suggest bots/practice games for complete novices to genre , who haven't played a single game and getting used to or at least read what every skill of heroes do. Last/Hitting denying should be trained against the real players who'll do other sorts of bad things to you


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I disagree , it's better to get stomped and learn in real games. I would only ever suggest bots/practice games for complete novices to genre , who haven't played a single game and getting used to or at least read what every skill of heroes do. Last/Hitting denying should be trained against the real players who'll do other sorts of bad things to you


You miss the part where he said he is just getting into the game and it is his first MOBA ever?









I'm going to have to disagree with randoming as well. If you random something like an Invoker or Meepo and get stomped you might get discouraged. And that is just 2 of the more difficult heroes in the game.

I'd suggest finding a hero you like and play it a bunch of times every game. Eventually you will pick up on things like what heroes can do, when creep waves spawn, how much damage certain things do etc etc. Randoming a difficult hero that you don't know how to play on top of all of that is a bad idea for a new player.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I disagree , it's better to get stomped and learn in real games. I would only ever suggest bots/practice games for complete novices to genre , who haven't played a single game and getting used to or at least read what every skill of heroes do. Last/Hitting denying should be trained against the real players who'll do other sorts of bad things to you


Bots deny too, you know that right? And they are actually better than some last hitters in low-mid tier games.

You don't learn anything by going down 10-20 kills early game and dragging out a match for 45 minutes dying more to a fed team.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I must be 1 of the few players that just can't get a good grasp on 4 mechanics ...

Last hitting,
Denying,
Pulling,
Stacking ... ...

I know these are all important in their own ways but for the life of me I just can't reliably do them ... ... Do you guys leave auto attack on ? ...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Bots deny too, you know that right? And they are actually better than some last hitters in low-mid tier games.
> You don't learn anything by going down 10-20 kills early game and dragging out a match for 45 minutes dying more to a fed team.


Agree with all of this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I must be 1 of the few players that just can't get a good grasp on 4 mechanics ...
> Last hitting,
> Denying,
> Pulling,
> Stacking ... ...
> I know these are all important in their own ways but for the life of me I just can't reliably do them ... ... Do you guys leave auto attack on ? ...


Getting better at last hitting and denying gets easier with time. If you are struggling with it a real lot you could make a game without bots so you can practice without heroes in the lanes. After you get comfortable with that you can move onto bots or actual players.

Pulling and stacking is pretty easy once you know what time to aggro the neutral camp. The easiest ones are the very northern most camp that is closest to the top left tower and the southern most camp closest to the bottom right tower. The same timing applies to both camps. To pull the camp into the creep wave simply get it to start chasing you (by either attacking it with a ranged hero or walking up real close to it with a melee hero) at X:15 or X:45 and walk into your allied creep wave. X being whatever minute it is. Creep waves spawn every 30 seconds so either timing will work if a neutral camp is there to be pulled.

You can stack any neutral camp simply by getting it to chase you, again by either attacking it or getting real close to it at X:52, and run away from it. The idea is to get the neuts far enough away from the camp so that at X:00 there are no creeps in the camp and a new set will spawn. Neutral camps respawn every minute. These camps can be prevented from spawning (blocked) by a hero or ward being in the camp at X:00. Ward blocking is very common.

Finally, I pretty much never auto-attack. I always make my hero target a specific unit. Hopefully this was easy to understand and hopefully it helps!


----------



## mylilpony

This is a good resource for anyone beginning or even looking to refine aspects of their game.

http://www.youtube.com/xvroguegaming

(the ancient lvl1 jungling trick doesn't work anymore btw =( )


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You miss the part where he said he is just getting into the game and it is his first MOBA ever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with randoming as well. If you random something like an Invoker or Meepo and get stomped you might get discouraged. And that is just 2 of the more difficult heroes in the game.
> I'd suggest finding a hero you like and play it a bunch of times every game. Eventually you will pick up on things like what heroes can do, when creep waves spawn, how much damage certain things do etc etc. Randoming a difficult hero that you don't know how to play on top of all of that is a bad idea for a new player.


Exactly what I was thinking, and what i've been doing. First MOBA game, ever, so I have had to learn the mechanics. I have for the most part stuck to a few different types of heroes, so I can get a hang of the basics of each type before I start randoming constantly (I do agree that seems like a good way to learn the heroes, but no point in doing so if I dont know _how_ to play with one guy). have picked up on it all rather quickly though I must say. I'll probably be happy to do some PVP matches sometime this week if anyone would like to play with me and show me some more of the ropes.

It took me a bit but once I understood _why_ certain things are done both by playing and reading guides (laning, last hits, denying, different stages of the game, etc), its all come rather quickly. Just gotta get a grasp all of the hotkeys, the deeper intricacies of the game such as timing attacks, and get used to playing with different heroes so that I can know which guys I can go after playing as X hero. It seems like all of that just comes with time more than anything, so if anyone ever wants to play i'd be down.

This games basically become my new gaming addiciton.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I must be 1 of the few players that just can't get a good grasp on 4 mechanics ...
> Last hitting,
> Denying,
> Pulling,
> Stacking ... ...
> I know these are all important in their own ways but for the life of me I just can't reliably do them ... ... Do you guys leave auto attack on ? ...


I had to learn that all of these things are done in order to work towards becoming stronger for confrontations later on. For the most part, you want to do all of these things because it increases the gold/xp you gain so you can (hopefully) level up faster, and get stronger items, than your opponent. Someone correct me if i'm wrong on this.

I myself am not trying to learn ALL of that at once. Been working on last hitting/denying and a lil creep walking before I start pulling and stacking. I also was told from the get go to disable auto attack, and now that I have I can definitely see why you should do that.


----------



## hamzatm

Don't random to get a feel for heroes, that won't help as you will be an absolute beginner to every single hero. Only do that with bots.

A better idea is to just watch which hero on your/the enemy team does really well, and then go that hero next game trying to copy what you saw and understand (at least one method of) how that hero can work.

Whether it works out for you or not (probably won't the first time) it's all about the learning process.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> ~snip~ I'll probably be happy to do some PVP matches sometime this week if anyone would like to play with me and show me some more of the ropes.
> It took me a bit but once I understood _why_ certain things are done both by playing and reading guides (laning, last hits, denying, different stages of the game, etc), its all come rather quickly. Just gotta get a grasp all of the hotkeys, the deeper intricacies of the game such as timing attacks, and get used to playing with different heroes so that I can know which guys I can go after playing as X hero. It seems like all of that just comes with time more than anything, so if anyone ever wants to play i'd be down.
> ~snip~
> I had to learn that all of these things are done in order to work towards becoming stronger for confrontations later on. For the most part, you want to do all of these things because it increases the gold/xp you gain so you can (hopefully) level up faster, and get stronger items, than your opponent. Someone correct me if i'm wrong on this.
> I myself am not trying to learn ALL of that at once. Been working on last hitting/denying and a lil creep walking before I start pulling and stacking. I also was told from the get go to disable auto attack, and now that I have I can definitely see why you should do that.


I'd be glad to play - I'm also helping a few others learn DotA right now. A quick note on hotkeys is that you should explore different layouts and settle on one for muscle memory.
And yes, you're generally correct on the flow of reason, but remember that the game is won by destroying the enemy base.

My Steam is in my sig. Best of luck learning!


----------



## mr one

Im so jealous guys because you play dota now and i cant... my laptop cant run dota smoothly even with his radeon 6320 on lowest settings that could be done....


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking, and what i've been doing. First MOBA game, ever, so I have had to learn the mechanics. I have for the most part stuck to a few different types of heroes, so I can get a hang of the basics of each type before I start randoming constantly (I do agree that seems like a good way to learn the heroes, but no point in doing so if I dont know _how_ to play with one guy). have picked up on it all rather quickly though I must say. I'll probably be happy to do some PVP matches sometime this week if anyone would like to play with me and show me some more of the ropes.
> It took me a bit but once I understood _why_ certain things are done both by playing and reading guides (laning, last hits, denying, different stages of the game, etc), its all come rather quickly. *Just gotta get a grasp all of the hotkeys*, the deeper intricacies of the game such as timing attacks, and get used to playing with different heroes so that I can know which guys I can go after playing as X hero. It seems like all of that just comes with time more than anything, so if anyone ever wants to play i'd be down.
> This games basically become my new gaming addiciton.
> I had to learn that all of these things are done in order to work towards becoming stronger for confrontations later on. For the most part, you want to do all of these things because it increases the gold/xp you gain so you can (hopefully) level up faster, and get stronger items, than your opponent. Someone correct me if i'm wrong on this.
> I myself am not trying to learn ALL of that at once. Been working on last hitting/denying and a lil creep walking before I start pulling and stacking. I also was told from the get go to disable auto attack, and now that I have I can definitely see why you should do that.


You can change item and ability hotkeys so that they are the same for all heroes, you'll find it in the menus. I use the buttons on my G700 for the items and then zxcv for the abilities. Makes things a lot easier if you don't have hotkeys memorized. Reminds me of the time when the Omnislash hotkey was L (I think, was definitely a stretch for the left hand and I have big hands), they later on changed it to E which is kinda random.


----------



## TheOddOne

I have auto-attack on, cuz all the pros do that


----------



## Sainesk

opponent Chen and Pudge comboing/bug abusing to teleport Greevils to their fountain, still beat them, aww yeah







match: 89696351


----------



## Emissary of Pain

This may make me sound like an incredibly ******ed person ... but ... ...

When you guys post match id's ... where do we actually search for those matches ?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> This may make me sound like an incredibly ******ed person ... but ... ...
> When you guys post match id's ... where do we actually search for those matches ?


watch --> recent games --> filter --> match id (just above apply).


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Thanks so much ... lol ... In my defence it is early ... hahaha


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Random is so much better. You get to try different heros and learn which you like to play with. I always random and only re-pick if i get a hero i know i dont like to play or really suck. I have over 500 games and have many heros i have not played more then 2 times. Also really hate those that just pick and pick the same hero. Seems like they dont know no better.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Random is so much better. You get to try different heros and learn which you like to play with. I always random and only re-pick if i get a hero i know i dont like to play or really suck. I have over 500 games and have many heros i have not played more then 2 times. Also really hate those that just pick and pick the same hero. Seems like they dont know no better.


You also sound like an experienced Dota player. The person who originally asked the question is not.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Does anyone know of any really good rubick replays ... (preferably not youtube like actual game replays)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You also sound like an experienced Dota player. The person who originally asked the question is not.


I tried to play with 1 hero and its get boring + when you pick and lose you feel more guilt then when you random lol.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Does anyone know of any really good rubick replays ... (preferably not youtube like actual game replays)


Being a rubick at second position or a 4/5 rubick?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I tried to play with 1 hero and its get boring + when you pick and lose you feel more guilt then when you random lol.


Doubt it would be boring for new players and you have a bigger chance of losing when you random a hero you don't know how to use.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I tried to play with 1 hero and its get boring + when you pick and lose you feel more guilt then when you random lol.


As Zulli was implying, I think you missed the point: it's about a new player just getting into Dota who wants to try out new heroes. Not people already comfortable with the game deciding which mode is more fun!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> As Zulli was implying, I think you missed the point: it's about a new player just getting into Dota who wants to try out new heroes. Not people already comfortable with the game deciding which mode is more fun!


I started Random since day 1. Instead of picking in the ransom when not random and get that extra gold boost. Also Random right away so the team pick around your hero.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I started Random since day 1. *Instead of picking in the ransom when not random* and get that extra gold boost. Also Random right away so the team pick around your hero.


...? I think you mean instead of picking a random hero from the AP pool just click random to get extra gold. That is all well and good but he would feel completely new and uncomfortable with each new hero he plays. Bad idea, imo.


----------



## b.walker36

Hey all, just started playing dota myself. Got the hang of basic game mechanics but I never know who to pair up with and how in game do you tell what type of hero someone is. I don't want to take last kills from a heavy carry when im support but with 100 heroes i don't know what they all are lol. Is there an easy way to tell in game.

Also looking for people to play with so add me on steam, my steam is the same as OCN.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Hey all, just started playing dota myself. Got the hang of basic game mechanics but I never know who to pair up with and how in game do you tell what type of hero someone is. I don't want to take last kills from a heavy carry when im support but with 100 heroes i don't know what they all are lol. Is there an easy way to tell in game.
> Also looking for people to play with so add me on steam, my steam is the same as OCN.


Checkout the little icons on the heroes in your spare time, you can see them as you pick or when not playing in the "Learn" tab of Dota 2.

If you see "carry" you know that hero is a carry. To be honest you just need to learn it. A general rule of thumb is that agi heroes are normally carries, int heroes are normally supports and str heroes can be either or neither. It's a very very general rule though.

If a hero has lots of lovely early game spells (stuns, nukes, more nukes) he probably isn't a carry, and if a hero has good late game scaling spells (% damage increase or illusions) he probably is a carry.


----------



## dezahp

I agree with a completely new player picking one hero at a time instead of randoming straight off the bat. The chances are much higher of that player continuously failing in each game because he is most likely playing a hero he doesn't know how to play. He will probably get more people raging at him in every game and what is the fun in that? You have fun when you win more games instead of losing more games with randoming heroes you don't know how to play and people raging at you because you don't know how to play the hero...at least that is how it was for me when I first started playing Dota.


----------



## HarrisLam

i support zulli on this one, mostly because new players are new, they need to remember game mechanic, items, hero skills from him, his teammate heros and enemy heros, that's a lot of things being stuffed into the head at the same time

thats why new players can be forgetful until they repeat a certain action several times. By randoming different heros everytime, they might not remember anything important about those heros after each game

i support learning 2 heros at once for new players, 1 melee tank and 1 spellcaster, and have an experienced player guide him through on which one to use when against what heros, what items to pick etc.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Being a rubick at second position or a 4/5 rubick?


A replay that shows good use of skills and what items to buy ... I am really interested in seeing how others play him but all the replays I seem to find are replays of people sucking with him ... lol


----------



## Zulli85

I pretty much own face with Rubick but I can't really give much advice, I can try to answer questions though. He is pretty flexible and I get different items based on my needs for that particular game. One of my favorite things to do with him is to stalk an enemy hero like Void or Levi in anticipation of a team fight and steal their ultis. It is even more fun and challenging if they have a brain in their skull and know to cast something after their ulti. Then you've really got to anticipate it. There was one game where I stayed out of Chrono, stole it, casted it on the enemy and they got team wiped. Definitely one of my favorite heroes.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> A replay that shows good use of skills and what items to buy ... I am really interested in seeing how others play him but all the replays I seem to find are replays of people sucking with him ... lol


MMY from DK is a good Rubick support player. Search for DK as a team and find MMY through his nick or maybe he is still using the Chinese letters. Would link you the games from G league, but dont know if you have a ticket.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Checkout the little icons on the heroes in your spare time, you can see them as you pick or when not playing in the "Learn" tab of Dota 2.
> If you see "carry" you know that hero is a carry. To be honest you just need to learn it. A general rule of thumb is that agi heroes are normally carries, int heroes are normally supports and str heroes can be either or neither. It's a very very general rule though.
> If a hero has lots of lovely early game spells (stuns, nukes, more nukes) he probably isn't a carry, and if a hero has good late game scaling spells (% damage increase or illusions) he probably is a carry.


Thanks figured it was that way. I'm trying to remember as best I can but there are so many. Game is more an more fun now, but now that I have a basic grasp people doing silly things really gets me lol


----------



## jellybeans69

Added you , i'm from EU but i can play on USE without an ease. I usually play with friends , but might get in a game or two with you , don't mind having few games to teach something to new peepz.

Wooopsadaisy

Edit: After watching few minutes of your gameplay

1) Don't autoattack at all , only last hit , Drow Ranger has pretty ****ty attack animation and you were doing fairly ok with last hits.
And even when you're pushing a lane with auto-attacks aim to get every single creep (unless it's a situation where you need to push really fast while enemy is dead or clear waves fast to go to jungle and farm.

2) Don't sit in one place like a duck (sitting on ramp just waiting to get hit by that Clinkz , well he was pretty bad too anyway). It's good to move around

3) Deny more! I know animation is hard with drow , but at least try , you'll get it with time.

4) When you get at higher levels check on runes that spawn every 2:00 minute at either bottom or top mid river. They can be very helpful!

5) Being agressive is good , don't tank the creeps and make him do so with aggro. He's harassing you? If you just cleared creep wave and yours is coming it's good time to put some harass on your enemy.

6) Awarance, many times especially at your level there will be no wards so its neccesary to be aware of whats happening with enemy on side lanes, even as carry if supports do suck it's sometimes good to get yourself a wards. I often do so especially if i'm for example facing Pudge mid , a ward on his ramp can be gamebreaker by not giving a chance for clean hook.

7) If you're going mid (well not with the hero you had this time for that matter) it would be nice to gank side lane once in a while. Especially when it's pushed closer to your tower , and as i said you'll rarely see wards at your level which will make it bit easier.

Just few basic suggestions by watching first 13 minutes of your game.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Added you , i'm from EU but i can play on USE without an ease. I usually play with friends , but might get in a game or two with you , don't mind having few games to teach something to new peepz.
> Wooopsadaisy
> Edit: After watching few minutes of your gameplay
> 1) Don't autoattack at all , only last hit , Drow Ranger has pretty ****ty attack animation and you were doing fairly ok with last hits.
> And even when you're pushing a lane with auto-attacks aim to get every single creep (unless it's a situation where you need to push really fast while enemy is dead or clear waves fast to go to jungle and farm.
> 2) Don't sit in one place like a duck (sitting on ramp just waiting to get hit by that Clinkz , well he was pretty bad too anyway). It's good to move around
> 3) Deny more! I know animation is hard with drow , but at least try , you'll get it with time.
> 4) When you get at higher levels check on runes that spawn every 2:00 minute at either bottom or top mid river. They can be very helpful!
> 5) Being agressive is good , don't tank the creeps and make him do so with aggro. He's harassing you? If you just cleared creep wave and yours is coming it's good time to put some harass on your enemy.
> 6) Awarance, many times especially at your level there will be no wards so its neccesary to be aware of whats happening with enemy on side lanes, even as carry if supports do suck it's sometimes good to get yourself a wards. I often do so especially if i'm for example facing Pudge mid , a ward on his ramp can be gamebreaker by not giving a chance for clean hook.
> 7) If you're going mid (well not with the hero you had this time for that matter) it would be nice to gank side lane once in a while. Especially when it's pushed closer to your tower , and as i said you'll rarely see wards at your level which will make it bit easier.
> Just few basic suggestions by watching first 13 minutes of your game.


Appreciate it man. I turned auto attack off, but i noticed once you attack you continue to auto attack. So I need to keep moving.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

unfortunately no ticket ...

I will have a look at the player you suggested ... thanks ! ...

I tried a few times with rubick today ... ... man he is a little hard to use for a newish player ... but I did enjoy it ... ... Nothing more satisfying than killing an enemy with his own skill ... lol ...


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> unfortunately no ticket ...
> I will have a look at the player you suggested ... thanks ! ...
> I tried a few times with rubick today ... ... man he is a little hard to use for a newish player ... but I did enjoy it ... ... Nothing more satisfying than killing an enemy with his own skill ... lol ...


Just remember that stealing the big spells is not always the best option, the point is to steal the spell you are in need of the most. Unless you are mid with Rubick positioning is very important.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I was mid up against a lina ... ... First time doing mid our of my own choice (i still suck 2 much to mid ... generally) ... ... I took her ulti ... ... so worth it ... lol


----------



## TheOddOne

You don't need ticket to watch the games, just search up the VODs on youtube.
LGD vs DK game 1 is a good one.


----------



## Awieos

I want to play but i dont have beta key


----------



## freedumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awieos*
> 
> I want to play but i dont have beta key


keep an eye on http://www.reddit.com/r/sharedota2/


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awieos*
> 
> I want to play but i dont have beta key


Just add me and ill send you one, link in sig


----------



## roberts91

I was trolled by steam I wasn't invited to the beta it's only a spectator mode client....................................


----------



## Sainesk

Yay, finally got one of each color greevil (except for shadow







) using 3 of each essence... only gotten one unusual essence and didn't encounter giftsnatcher even once


----------



## b.walker36

The one thing i liked about greevling mode was it allowed me to run around with random heroes to try and get familiar with their moves without having to worry about farming and item choices. Other than that i amde one red one and one yellow one.

What can I do with the chests, i refuse to buy keys to open them. Do keys randomly get awarded or is the only way to buy them?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> The one thing i liked about greevling mode was it allowed me to run around with random heroes to try and get familiar with their moves without having to worry about farming and item choices. Other than that i amde one red one and one yellow one.
> What can I do with the chests, i refuse to buy keys to open them. Do keys randomly get awarded or is the only way to buy them?


or trade items for keys.

I wish valve would give away keys each time you level up, or every 5/10 levels. IMO it will encourage more users to get in the habit of using keys and buying them.

I've bought 4 keys and gotten crap items, so i have no incentive to do it again


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> or trade items for keys.
> I wish valve would give away keys each time you level up, or every 5/10 levels. IMO it will encourage more users to get in the habit of using keys and buying them.
> I've bought 4 keys and gotten crap items, so i have no incentive to do it again


I had a better luck with chests, brought maybe 3 to6 keys and got some nice items


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> or trade items for keys.
> I wish valve would give away keys each time you level up, or every 5/10 levels. IMO it will encourage more users to get in the habit of using keys and buying them.
> I've bought 4 keys and gotten crap items, so i have no incentive to do it again


How do you even go about trading? I popped into the trade channel once and couldn't understand how to read it and also it just constant spam.


----------



## Sainesk

awww yeah!


----------



## hamzatm

One thing that gets on my nerves is when people have this set idea that a team has to have a tank no matter what.

We were picking heroes in single draft and someone asked if they should go Nyx or Dragon Knight, the team so far consisted of Riki, Earthshaker, Veno, and Templar Assassin. I voted Nyx for the ganking power, early and mid game dominance and basically synergy with the rest of our team to end this pub game early, rather than go a late-centric farmer. And one guy on the team was like "NO YOU MUST GO DK WE NEED TANK". Is there some logic behind it?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> ~snip~
> Is there some logic behind it?


Although it's not a specific role in dota, you generally need someone who can absorb damage as a front-liner. It's just not nearly as big of a role as in LoL/other. And that team comp does look pretty squishy. If the enemy team has heroes that can take out a few squishies no problem, then you might be in trouble.

Also, putting in another invis hero with Riki and TA might not do much for your team either.


----------



## Awieos

tiny + lina + demon witch ( dagger) could wipe your entire team in 3 sec.. assume u guy stick close to each other


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> One thing that gets on my nerves is when people have this set idea that a team has to have a tank no matter what.
> We were picking heroes in single draft and someone asked if they should go Nyx or Dragon Knight, the team so far consisted of Riki, Earthshaker, Veno, and Templar Assassin. I voted Nyx for the ganking power, early and mid game dominance and basically synergy with the rest of our team to end this pub game early, rather than go a late-centric farmer. And one guy on the team was like "NO YOU MUST GO DK WE NEED TANK". Is there some logic behind it?


Than one guy probably is a very terrible player, assuming he was not trolling. 1) Because there are no tank role as hero 2) Because DK is nothing short of tank, but more like carry.
Nyx would have been ok pick if you wen't mid , but i'm not a huge fan of TA going sidelane. If TA goes mid you're stuck with double melee lane.

More advanced option could have been tri with riki/veno/es with you going solo on hard lane though.


----------



## hamzatm

It was SD so options were limited. I played as TA mid, we ganked like we needed to, snowballing into a sizeable advantage and won like we should have. DK would have contributed nothing to the team efficiency IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awieos*
> 
> tiny + lina + demon witch ( dagger) could wipe your entire team in 3 sec.. assume u guy stick close to each other


Unfortunately having a DK/high HP hero won't counter that at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Also, putting in another invis hero with Riki and TA might not do much for your team either.


Personally I don't see picking a hero that has an invis skill just because you already have invis skills, as a disadvantage.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> The one thing i liked about greevling mode was it allowed me to run around with random heroes to try and get familiar with their moves without having to worry about farming and item choices. Other than that i amde one red one and one yellow one.
> What can I do with the chests, i refuse to buy keys to open them. Do keys randomly get awarded or is the only way to buy them?


Yeah, I really liked it too. Reddit didn't like it apparently and preferred Dire Tide, but I hated Dire Tide. It was too long and too team oriented. This was a great solo queue game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Man just had the weirdest / stupidest game ever.....

game started and everything was going wrong on my team, opposite team was creep pulling pretty well which let both SA and Nyx got pretty high lv, our venge kept dying, after lv 6 the opposite team started pushing, killed a lot of our towers and grabbed some kills along the way.

our harbinger, noticing our venge was 1-5 and he himself being 0-4, decided to abandon the game. We 4v5 starting from 13min. As you might imagine, things went further south after that.

Mid game arrives and I, as Earthshaker, finally saved enough for blink. After that our team fights start getting better, we barely hang in there and didnt lose the game right away.

At 33min, just as we lost a big team fight, they were trying to push into our 3rd lane, 4 guys on the other team disconnected.

That's right, 4 of them.

Apparently they were all playing in one lan location, and either the power or the internet went down and they all got GG owned.

Tide immediately turned as the only one left on the other side (sandking) wished that he was an SC2 micro god, but too bad he wasn't. He tried to def while grabbing some kills with SA and stuff but he can't micro well enough against 4 guys. We ended up winning15 minutes later, with 2 lanes of raxes down the entire time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> It was SD so options were limited. I played as TA mid, we ganked like we needed to, snowballing into a sizeable advantage and won like we should have. DK would have contributed nothing to the team efficiency IMO.
> Unfortunately having a DK/high HP hero won't counter that at all.
> Personally I don't see picking a hero that has an invis skill just because you already have invis skills, as a disadvantage.


not sure if you saw his implications

each hero has different skills, skills that make him/her "work out". With that mentality, most invis heros need their invis for them to be successful. The longer the hero goes invis, usually, the most important the invis skill is to the hero. For example, Riki depend on his invis the most among all (well, apparently), then heros like BH, clinkz, etc

Assuming a decent play level, against riki and TA, at some point the enemy team will carry wards and/or dust on them. That will help them deal with your riki and TA.

By picking a 3rd hero with an invis ability, you accidentally helped the other team in partially dealing with one more of the heros in your team. It's not a big deal, but assuming all heros are equally strong, an invis hero in this case is an inferior choice because it "buffs the value of true sight items" on the opposite team, if that makes any sense to you at all.

That said, I also have to say that the invis hero in question is actually Nyx assassin, probably one of the 2 best heros that can do fairly well even with wards around (the other one is phantom lancer), so even if wards are expected, he's still not a bad pick IMO.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Man just had the weirdest / stupidest game ever.....
> game started and everything was going wrong on my team, opposite team was creep pulling pretty well which let both SA and Nyx got pretty high lv, our venge kept dying, after lv 6 the opposite team started pushing, killed a lot of our towers and grabbed some kills along the way.
> our harbinger, noticing our venge was 1-5 and he himself being 0-4, decided to abandon the game. We 4v5 starting from 13min. As you might imagine, things went further south after that.
> Mid game arrives and I, as Earthshaker, finally saved enough for blink. After that our team fights start getting better, we barely hang in there and didnt lose the game right away.
> At 33min, just as we lost a big team fight, they were trying to push into our 3rd lane, 4 guys on the other team disconnected.
> That's right, 4 of them.
> Apparently they were all playing in one lan location, and either the power or the internet went down and they all got GG owned.
> Tide immediately turned as the only one left on the other side (sandking) wished that he was an SC2 micro god, but too bad he wasn't. He tried to def while grabbing some kills with SA and stuff but he can't micro well enough against 4 guys. We ended up winning15 minutes later, with 2 lanes of raxes down the entire time.
> not sure if you saw his implications
> each hero has different skills, skills that make him/her "work out". With that mentality, most invis heros need their invis for them to be successful. The longer the hero goes invis, usually, the most important the invis skill is to the hero. For example, Riki depend on his invis the most among all (well, apparently), then heros like BH, clinkz, etc
> Assuming a decent play level, against riki and TA, at some point the enemy team will carry wards and/or dust on them. That will help them deal with your riki and TA.
> By picking a 3rd hero with an invis ability, you accidentally helped the other team in partially dealing with one more of the heros in your team. It's not a big deal, but assuming all heros are equally strong, an invis hero in this case is an inferior choice because it "buffs the value of true sight items" on the opposite team, if that makes any sense to you at all.
> That said, I also have to say that the invis hero in question is actually Nyx assassin, probably one of the 2 best heros that can do fairly well even with wards around (the other one is phantom lancer), so even if wards are expected, he's still not a bad pick IMO.


Yeah anytime I see more than one invis I start buying wards nonstop. If it's a BH i try to start at lvl 3 and get someone to gank. It's really easy to shut them down. 2 invis or more is stupid.


----------



## TheOddOne

Nyx is very good.


----------



## amputate

Nyx isn't that good.
Depending if you play on low level, semi-high level, and top level Dota 2 will become a completely different game.

It's always funny to see LoL players rage because they can't grasp the idea of denying the other team gold








They just randomly die -> lose gold -> fail to get items -> rage quit because they overfed someone.

And srsly, Nyx is not that good.
If he get's that fed that you really can't do anything about it anymore someone is doing something really really wrong.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> Nyx isn't that good.
> Depending if you play on low level, semi-high level, and top level Dota 2 will become a completely different game.
> It's always funny to see LoL players rage because they can't grasp the idea of denying the other team gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just randomly die -> lose gold -> fail to get items -> rage quit because they overfed someone.
> And srsly, Nyx is not that good.
> If he get's that fed that you really can't do anything about it anymore someone is doing something really really wrong.


man i wouldnt make that generalization

it isn't hard to get kills with nyx, its just that gold on him doesn't help as much as on agi carries


----------



## hamzatm

Nyx is great due to natural ganking abilities and the ability to farm up utility items like an orchid very fast and help out your team (via mostly hero kills), while not taking away _too much_ lane-creep farming from carries.

Sometimes your team just needs a hex or something.


----------



## TheOddOne

Nyx is top ban/pick in competitive games, I dunno about your statement "nyx isn't that good" and I don't play in normal nor high MMR


----------



## Dan35708

Does anyone have the net code and did it increase performance any?


----------



## Awieos

Im new player to dota 2 . I had hard time to find right item to buy especially when some of item name are change like buriza to daedelus and so forth. It took me almost 1 min just to find right one. The only item i know are boot (and most starting item). The map also look like it camouflage enemy location. I know about miss hero , ward and stuff... Though i improve in each game ...

I wonder is there any way that we can increase resolution of screen... and how about customize item that we got in game, where it located ?


----------



## jellybeans69

Nyx can be godly as long as he gets some level adv. and enemy team doesn't play 5man dota all the time.

Regarding to poster above me , search the google there was a tool iirc which allowed you to change "recommended items" so you could change it to whatever you like f.e items you usually use the most.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Nyx can be godly as long as he gets some level adv. and enemy team doesn't play 5man dota all the time.
> Regarding to poster above me , search the google there was a tool iirc which allowed you to change "recommended items" so you could change it to whatever you like f.e items you usually use the most.


You don't need a tool or a piece of software to do that. There are buttons at the top of the shop near the search bar to edit the recommended items and to create your own preset item lists.

Also to change the resolution click on the icon on the very top left corner of the screen and go into the video settings from there.


----------



## Ryude

All gone.


----------



## Herophobic

I too received several dota 2 invites and I can spare one or two for the forumers here.
There's no need to be a friend, just send me your e-mail via pm.


----------



## XSCounter

Same, got some extra invites (not many IRL friends play Dota... noobs). PM me for an invite or add me in Steam - XSCounter.


----------



## Peremptor

Seems like there's a new round of invites. Most of my friends got 4 to 6 each.


----------



## hamzatm

I've got 11 now (shock! horror!) someone take 'em off me


----------



## Awieos

I want beta key please


----------



## hamzatm

People on your team firstpick carries, you go support trusting them to do the job, get in lane and realise they can't even last hit under the tower.



Love it when stuff like that happens xD


----------



## PsYcHo29388

A friend of mine (someone from here actually) gifted me the game today, played bots and whatnot, I think it's a nice game, will probably play more of it in the future.


----------



## Zulli85

I've also got a few keys to get rid of, PM me if you want one.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> A friend of mine (someone from here actually) gifted me the game today, played bots and whatnot, I think it's a nice game, will probably play more of it in the future.


The Juice is in the multiplayer (as you might already know)

hope you get there soon. And don't forget to join OCN channel








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> People on your team firstpick carries, you go support trusting them to do the job, get in lane and realise they can't even last hit under the tower.
> 
> Love it when stuff like that happens xD


Bro, only ever trust the ones who first pick supports, especially ones like KOTL.

Just had one last night, he was great according to our jugg, saved my life once too. Excellent back and forth game, advantages swing like a wave function, too bad we lost because the wave of death peaked on our side at the end. Our void was pretty meh and their PL got exceptionally strong at the last 5 minutes for some unknown reason and that's what sealed the deal for them.

Will provide game number later on for anyone who's interested. It's a pretty close and exciting game.


----------



## jellybeans69

I wouldn't trust myself no matter what i pick so don't ever trust me if u see me in your games (eu e/w)







Seen people pick venge and going carry builds and so on.







Unless you see that player is straight up communicating and saying he want's to support occasionally to trust that guy.

Also 99% of my games i random , except when i decide i really want to play one hero.

P.S Someone please get rid of my 12 invites, or i'll be forced to make 12 smurfs


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I wouldn't trust myself no matter what i pick so don't ever trust me if u see me in your games (eu e/w)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen people pick venge and going carry builds and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you see that player is straight up communicating and saying he want's to support occasionally to trust that guy.
> Also 99% of my games i random , except when i decide i really want to play one hero.
> P.S Someone please get rid of my 12 invites, or i'll be forced to make 12 smurfs


What's your steam acc?

I'm in EU myself, only play on West though. We could hit the pubs some time although I play at odd times, like mornings and laaaate at night occasionally.


----------



## TFL Replica

If you're looking to get rid of your excess Dota 2 invites (or acquire one), try the freebie section.


----------



## moksh4u2

i have 11 invites to the game
pm me if you guys want one , and mention your steam and ocn id and ill send you one









cheers folks


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If you're looking to get rid of your excess Dota 2 invites (or acquire one), try the freebie section.


Tried that, but everyone nowadays seems to have bunch of invites and anyone rarely looking for one.

Search "Wooopsadaisy" in steam to add me to poster before. I usually play after 20:00 GMT+2 on working days.


----------



## hamzatm

Meh, times won't work out in that case, I'd be playing when it's 2AM for you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Bro, only ever trust the ones who first pick supports, especially ones like KOTL.
> Just had one last night, he was great according to our jugg, saved my life once too. Excellent back and forth game, advantages swing like a wave function, too bad we lost because the wave of death peaked on our side at the end. Our void was pretty meh and their PL got exceptionally strong at the last 5 minutes for some unknown reason and that's what sealed the deal for them.
> Will provide game number later on for anyone who's interested. It's a pretty close and exciting game.


Funny you should say that, my usual scheme was to last pick support or some int/str to even out our team/counter theirs, but I noticed that every game at least the first two/three picks were always idiots picking super hard carries. And after that the decent players fill out with gankers and semi carry heroes that are actually useful throughout the game.

So in a stroke of genius I had a massive idea. Why don't I firstpick the hard carry! We'll still have 3 carries on our team (typically) but at least I know one of them knows what the aids he is supposed to be doing. Strat worked out quite well actually.


----------



## Lokster1

Medusa is on the test now, any suggestions on how to build her? go against her?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Medusa is on the test now, any suggestions on how to build her? go against her?


Haven't ever played her but linkens/orchid are good pickups imo.When your playing with medusa that is.


----------



## Awieos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Medusa is on the test now, any suggestions on how to build her? go against her?


Buy daedelus and satanic.... see how it work


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Medusa is on the test now, any suggestions on how to build her? go against her?


Linkins and Rapier, pritty standard build from Dota 1 days.


----------



## Awieos

Buy lot of basher...


----------



## sepheroth003

I was super excited to try and get into this MOBA gamestyle and DOTA 2 looked really good. So I bought it, and I hate it.

Really the whole game is based on getting the last hit on creeps? Even your own creeps? I could see how it might be fun once you get the money to buy the items and to actually go against players, but I don't like this premise at all. It doesn't help that I absolutely suck at it either. I guess the last hit mechanic is just a way to focus on micro? It's too bad because I was really intrigued by all the different characters, items, and abilities.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I was super excited to try and get into this MOBA gamestyle and DOTA 2 looked really good. So I bought it, and I hate it.
> 
> Really the whole game is based on getting the last hit on creeps? Even your own creeps? I could see how it might be fun once you get the money to buy the items and to actually go against players, but I don't like this premise at all. It doesn't help that I absolutely suck at it either. I guess the last hit mechanic is just a way to focus on micro? It's too bad because I was really intrigued by all the different characters, items, and abilities.


If you don't like to last hit you can play as support, help your teammates out by going after the other players, use your heroes skills more than just hitting creeps. You also get gold from killing the other teams heroes and towers, so even without hitting creeps you will be gaining the money you need to get items.

Also, as you play more you will get much better at last hitting and it will just become second nature to you.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I was super excited to try and get into this MOBA gamestyle and DOTA 2 looked really good. So I bought it, and I hate it.
> 
> Really the whole game is based on getting the last hit on creeps? Even your own creeps? I could see how it might be fun once you get the money to buy the items and to actually go against players, but I don't like this premise at all. It doesn't help that I absolutely suck at it either. I guess the last hit mechanic is just a way to focus on micro? It's too bad because I was really intrigued by all the different characters, items, and abilities.


Theirs lots of misunderstanding in your post. Dota 2 is not all about last hitting/denies, its apart of its game play yes, and the better players are good at it, but thats it. I've been in games where I and my partner are unable to do that very thing, and instead decide its better to just out right kill a specific enemy hero in our lane.

If you really want to get into the MOBA style game play, start of with League of Legends (LoL) you'll have an easier time picking it up. Once you feel good about your skill, then switch. Its not going to be 100% experience carry over, but you won't be running with a blank slate either.


----------



## sepheroth003

Well thanks for the opinions, perhaps I could give it another try. I just don't see how you kill enemy heroes with no items. I didn't even get to play online, I started matches against bots because I didn't know what I was doing. I literally don't have any friends that play DOTA 2, I just thought it looked cool.


----------



## Awieos

Try to play with AI first. After u have good game then try against people. If u dont like laning go to neutral creep camp in forest


----------



## hamzatm

Guys, guys the way to play Medusa is to build perseverance into linkens into manta in a standard game.

Luxury items would be butterfly, skadi.

Laning is very important, you need to cleverly spam mystic snake to get lane dominance early game, and max up on farm. Very farm oriented hero.

Anyone fondly remember ZSMJ 720 cs game? Bought rapier, died and dropped it, refarmed another and won


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I was super excited to try and get into this MOBA gamestyle and DOTA 2 looked really good. So I bought it, and I hate it.
> 
> Really the whole game is based on getting the last hit on creeps? Even your own creeps? I could see how it might be fun once you get the money to buy the items and to actually go against players, but I don't like this premise at all. It doesn't help that I absolutely suck at it either. I guess the last hit mechanic is just a way to focus on micro? It's too bad because I was really intrigued by all the different characters, items, and abilities.


No offense but that is a pretty ignorant post. May not seem like it but Dota is a really deep game with a huge learning curve. Yes last hitting is important but to dumb it down to "the whole game is based on getting the last hit on creeps" is shallow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Guys, guys the way to play Medusa is to build perseverance into linkens into manta in a standard game.
> 
> Luxury items would be butterfly, skadi.
> 
> Laning is very important, you need to cleverly spam mystic snake to get lane dominance early game, and max up on farm. Very farm oriented hero.
> 
> Anyone fondly remember ZSMJ 720 cs game? Bought rapier, died and dropped it, refarmed another and won


Pretty much this and yes I do remember that game. Was that the one where he solo'd top but played incredibly defensively? He really, really didn't want to die and eventually carried the game. Not sure if they're 2 different game or not.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Pretty much this and yes I do remember that game. Was that the one where he solo'd top but played incredibly defensively? He really, really didn't want to die and eventually carried the game. Not sure if they're 2 different game or not.


I think their 2 differenct games, he gets the 2nd rapier while @top though. I think they started off Try lane bot. and the team let him TP to mid or Top to stop waves. By the time he got the first rapier they were to inner towers, maybe 1 was base tower.


----------



## hamzatm

Can't remember the details, but he was playing Sentinel and farmed bot IIRC. Lost the Rapier in Scourge jungle and Beastmaster picked it up. Scourge had a super farmed Drow but they just couldn't match the Dusa. I believe Luminous recasted it a couple times, definitely one to watch for the lolz









Yeah he basically farmed everywhere, 720 cs all on lane creeps (not counting jungle creeps at all, it was Dota 1). Stone Gaze and mana shield let him survive ganks and attempts on his life easily.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I think their 2 differenct games, he gets the 2nd rapier while @top though. I think they started off Try lane bot. and the team let him TP to mid or Top to stop waves. By the time he got the first rapier they were to inner towers, maybe 1 was base tower.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Can't remember the details, but he was playing Sentinel and farmed bot IIRC. Lost the Rapier in Scourge jungle and Beastmaster picked it up. Scourge had a super farmed Drow but they just couldn't match the Dusa. I believe Luminous recasted it a couple times, definitely one to watch for the lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he basically farmed everywhere, 720 cs all on lane creeps (not counting jungle creeps at all, it was Dota 1). Stone Gaze and mana shield let him survive ganks and attempts on his life easily.


Word, I can't really remember the details either. Just remember they were a couple of epic games.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> No offense but that is a pretty ignorant post. May not seem like it but Dota is a really deep game with a huge learning curve. Yes last hitting is important but to dumb it down to "the whole game is based on getting the last hit on creeps" is shallow.


That's exactly true (ignorant: Lacking knowledge or awareness in general). I played this game for about 4 hours in single player trying to figure it out and that was my conclusion.

After posting here I see there are some alternatives like playing support or camping. However, it still seems like holding/pushing a lane with last hitting/denying is still the primary premise of the game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> That's exactly true (ignorant: Lacking knowledge or awareness in general). I played this game for about 4 hours in single player trying to figure it out and that was my conclusion.
> 
> After posting here I see there are some alternatives like playing support or camping. However, it still seems like holding/pushing a lane with last hitting/denying is still the primary premise of the game.


Well the entire point is to push into and destroy the enemy base. So yeah. It's a MOBA game, not sure what you were expecting.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Word, I can't really remember the details either. Just remember they were a couple of epic games.


Not the best video but its Here


----------



## Solmors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> That's exactly true (ignorant: Lacking knowledge or awareness in general). I played this game for about 4 hours in single player trying to figure it out and that was my conclusion.
> 
> After posting here I see there are some alternatives like playing support or camping. However, it still seems like holding/pushing a lane with last hitting/denying is still the primary premise of the game.


The primary premise of the game is to destroy the enemy team's ancient while defending your own. The method is up to you. You can focus on last hitting/denying and farm up that way, or you can have a good combination of heroes to kill the enemy team. A good way to do that is get 2 heroes in a lane who have stuns and spike damage, and to have teammates helping out by coming to your lane when you need. You can easily win the game with significantly less creep kills than the other team if you play right.

Some teams focus on hero killing, by ganking and teamfights. You don't need many creep kills for this if you have good coordination with your team and you stick together.

Some teams focus on pushing lanes fast with heroes like KotL, PL, Furion... They may not win in the hero kills, but once they push a couple lanes in and destroy the barracks, they have a huge advantage. I have won and lost games where we had half the hero kills of the other team (40-20 or something) and still won because they couldn't defend all 3 lanes being pushed.

Like others said, until you get used to the controls and gameplay, stick with the more simple support heroes. I suggest trying Lion, Lich, Crystal Maiden, or Zeus. Those are all heroes who are easier to play and to learn with. If you find yourself dying a lot with those (they are squishier than others) try a simple tank hero like Tidehunter, Centaur, Treant, or Doom Bringer. They all have very useful skills and are harder to kill that other heroes.

Lastly, when you choose your hero, go to www.dotafire.com/dota-2/heroes and find your hero. The website will have all the heroes information, and below that are build guides. Select the one with the best rating (usually the top one) and try to follow it as close as you can until you understand the game better. It will tell you what to buy, what skills to get every level and sometimes even how/when to use the skills. It is a great place to start out.

As others have said, this game has a steep learning curve. Probably the steepest of any game I've played. So keep with it because it can be very fun once you learn. Oh, and watch a couple professional games so you can see how those go. Even if you dont understand everything that is going on, you can get a lot out of it, such as where to place wards and what skills some heroes have.

Good luck!


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Well the entire point is to push into and destroy the enemy base. So yeah. It's a MOBA game, not sure what you were expecting.


That's the thing, never played a MOBA, looked interesting. It just seems odd to me you stand around and wait for creeps to get low before attacking them. Why not get money on dmg done or amount of creeps killed (even if you don't get last hit)? I'm assuming the last hit mechanic is to give the importance of intense micro capability. I was hoping it was more RPGish and based on the skills you use and the items you buy. It just seems like the last hit mechanic is a little too important.

Regardless, I will look into some of these suggestions people said (support, and camping) just to see how they work out, but I'm thinking this isn't a game for me if the micro is that important.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> That's the thing, never played a MOBA, looked interesting. It just seems odd to me you stand around and wait for creeps to get low before attacking them. Why not get money on dmg done or amount of creeps killed (even if you don't get last hit)? I'm assuming the last hit mechanic is to give the importance of intense micro capability. I was hoping it was more RPGish and based on the skills you use and the items you buy. It just seems like the last hit mechanic is a little too important.
> 
> Regardless, I will look into some of these suggestions people said (support, and camping) just to see how they work out, but I'm thinking this isn't a game for me if the micro is that important.


You completely haven't realised that you can gank, teamfight, chase, have fun etc. Last hitting is nothing compared to the vast immensity of a game that is DotA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Not the best video but its Here


Those were the games of legend! Those players... brings back memories.

Household names they are.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You completely haven't realised that you can gank, teamfight, chase, have fun etc. Last hitting is nothing compared to the vast immensity of a game that is DotA.


Ya that part sounds fun, any suggestions to get there without last hitting? The way I understand it you only get items with money, you only get money very slowly over time or by last hitting/denying. Am I missing some other mechanic?

If you guys need to talk about high level strategy and what not, I can leave this thread. Just wanted to give my opinion and frustration trying to play this game and see if there was something I was missing.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Ya that part sounds fun, any suggestions to get there without last hitting? The way I understand it you only get items with money, you only get money very slowly over time or by last hitting/denying. Am I missing some other mechanic?
> 
> If you guys need to talk about high level strategy and what not, I can leave this thread. Just wanted to give my opinion and frustration trying to play this game and see if there was something I was missing.


You also get money for destroying towers, killing the heroes on the other team, killing Roshan, killing the other teams courier.

I suggested playing as a support as you wont be needing to farm (last hit) creeps but for most supports their skills are what makes them good.


----------



## TheOddOne

ZSMJ gonna comeback guys.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Not the best video but its Here


Yeah I remember this one but was definitely a different game than the one I was thinking of.

Btw shoutcasts are way better than this.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Ya that part sounds fun, any suggestions to get there without last hitting? The way I understand it you only get items with money, you only get money very slowly over time or by last hitting/denying. Am I missing some other mechanic?
> 
> If you guys need to talk about high level strategy and what not, I can leave this thread. Just wanted to give my opinion and frustration trying to play this game and see if there was something I was missing.


You (or we) are already getting it good, man. Back in the old dota 1 days, you dont even get money for kill assists (it wasn't even counted!!)

I guess for a beginner it might feel strange to let the creeps fight it out and only last hit to acquire the money. Get to thinking about it though, in what games do you get "benefits", aka gold, item drops, etc, upon enemy's injures instead of death? Just doesn't make sense bro.

**you should also take into account the fact that if you have a pusher team, you can choose to do a tri lane and kill enemy waves asap instead of last hitting. The purpose of last hitting and deny was to get gold and deny your enemies from gettwhile not pushing the front line much. This does not have to be the case 100% of the time.

The fact that gold earning system has improved this much within these recent years have already encouraged sustaining your hero (kind of) significance without much creep kills. Assist gold, tower gold for entire team, etc.

If you watch a bit of pro games, you can find that some of the heros are always off-lane, always 2-4 lvs below others, have like 10 creep kills after 12 minutes and are still able to present decent appearance in the games. Different heros have different roles, if you feel like going support, or ultimate dependent heros, I suggest you look into that.


----------



## Zulli85

Bothering me now that I can't think of that replay. I thought it was zsmj, may have been someone on ehome, playing dusa top lane against either a dual or tri. he was so scared he'd hide behind like the tier 2 tower if he felt threatened because he really, really didn't want to die. Eventually carried the crap out of that game, was probably like 60+ minutes. This was also a while ago, I'm thinking sometime in between me switching from Dota 1 to Dota 2 which was 2011. Remember my friends touting it as an amazing replay.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> You (or we) are already getting it good, man. Back in the old dota 1 days, you dont even get money for kill assists (it wasn't even counted!!)
> 
> I guess for a beginner it might feel strange to let the creeps fight it out and only last hit to acquire the money. Get to thinking about it though, in what games do you get "benefits", aka gold, item drops, etc, upon enemy's injures instead of death? Just doesn't make sense bro.
> 
> **you should also take into account the fact that if you have a pusher team, you can choose to do a tri lane and kill enemy waves asap instead of last hitting. The purpose of last hitting and deny was to get gold and deny your enemies from gettwhile not pushing the front line much. This does not have to be the case 100% of the time.
> 
> The fact that gold earning system has improved this much within these recent years have already encouraged sustaining your hero (kind of) significance without much creep kills. Assist gold, tower gold for entire team, etc.
> 
> If you watch a bit of pro games, you can find that some of the heros are always off-lane, always 2-4 lvs below others, have like 10 creep kills after 12 minutes and are still able to present decent appearance in the games. Different heros have different roles, if you feel like going support, or ultimate dependent heros, I suggest you look into that.


Haha hey Harris, did you drop SC2 in favor of Dota2 or play both?

So you think the creep mechanic is mostly for defensive style play, or late game play as SC2 players would call it? I guess that would make sense, but then I just don't understand how to push without experience/items.

Anyone want to play sometime? Show me around a little? I have a vent server or can come to one obviously. Unfortunately I wont be able to play tonight, kids going to in laws house so I can go on a date with my wife. lol


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Haha hey Harris, did you drop SC2 in favor of Dota2 or play both?
> 
> So you think the creep mechanic is mostly for defensive style play, or late game play as SC2 players would call it? I guess that would make sense, but then I just don't understand how to push without experience/items.
> 
> Anyone want to play sometime? Show me around a little? I have a vent server or can come to one obviously. Unfortunately I wont be able to play tonight, kids going to in laws house so I can go on a date with my wife. lol


I'm always willing to help out, join the OCN channel in game and I'm sure others would be willing too!


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I'm always willing to help out, join the OCN channel in game and I'm sure others would be willing too!


Cool thanks. That sparked me to check the original thread in this topic and Zulli has done a great job putting up some resources. I'll look into them.


----------



## TheOddOne

https://dotabuff.com/matches/97211477
ZSMJ 2 Divines !


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Haha hey Harris, did you drop SC2 in favor of Dota2 or play both?
> 
> So you think the creep mechanic is mostly for defensive style play, or late game play as SC2 players would call it? I guess that would make sense, but then I just don't understand how to push without experience/items.
> 
> Anyone want to play sometime? Show me around a little? I have a vent server or can come to one obviously. Unfortunately I wont be able to play tonight, kids going to in laws house so I can go on a date with my wife. lol


ya man.....SC2 games are about half as long as a dota game so that should have been better, however it's about 3 times as demanding in brain cells. Kinda switched to dota 2 for this factor, cuz I play games to relax. War 3 dota was also something I enjoyed for years. Almost my entire college years and then some

Will definitely go back some day though. Will buy HotS

Anyway, by creep mechanic, what exactly do you mean? Like, which part? The last hitting? The continuous hitting for push? Or both when the time is right(which is basically the entire concept)?

IMO the mechanic is about as good as it can get. *My guess* would be that last hitting was possibly an afterthought. Maybe some players went "hey I always push the front line to the opposite tower and bear the risk of ganks and tower hits, maybe I should hit the creeps less, but then I want the money....." Then the idea popped up.

and denying is totally BBQ sauce on the ribs. Let's think about it, what if creep denying does not exist? Imagine a solo lane with a ranged hero on each side. You last hit your creeps and I last hit my creeps. If we are on about the same skill level, our creep kills are gonna be very similar, if not exactly the same.

Where's the fun in that?

Denying adds one more layer to laning mechanic and doubles the complications. If I was only good enough to out-play you as 20 creep kills against your 17 creep kills in 10 minutes without denies, I will probably be 16-8 against your 10-5 with denies, it widens the skill curve by quite a bit.

I believe that last hitting is a "defensive move", and denying is an "aggressive move". While last hitting might sound passive and boring, you must consider the fact that MOBA games are essentially "counterstrike the RPG", and we all know how RPGs are played out : every character grows during the course of the game, and before you grow strong enough to fight at least the minions are the low end of the curve, stay out of trouble.

Denying is just straight up an aggressive move. What's better than earning all that creep gold? Earning all that creep gold while witnessing your enemy not getting any!! Seriously, do I need to say more?

Last hit / push when the time is right, I guess. As I just mentioned, due to the fact that most heros can't face the fist of multiple creeps in the early game, pushing is usually a thing for the mid game and late game. Before that, people try whatever they can to grow strong. But as I said, if team consist of more than 1 pusher heros, fast pushing for 1-2 towers for that 200/person tower gold is a big advantage too, setting up a good start for the entire team might just win you the game right there.

As for how you can "push without items / levels", you probably misunderstood. As the support, all you need to do in the push is to "show up", as Day9 always says. As the support, you probably has a stun, or a heal, or an aura that benefits teammates / hurt enemies. Your presence alone is your contribution, as the enemy team will have to consider your presence when they go in for the team fight. When you do a 4~5-man push, the auto attack translates into a lot of damage even if your levels are low

I once said watching SC2 pro matches on the TV is as enjoyable as watching matches of your favorite sport on it. Recently I've found that watching dota 2 pro matches to be just as good. It just frustrates the hell out of you in how you can fail so miserably while you are seemingly copying what the pros were doing


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Anyway, by creep mechanic, what exactly do you mean? Like, which part? The last hitting? The continuous hitting for push? Or both when the time is right(which is basically the entire concept)?


I've watched a lot of beginner guides and read about this game, it's not like i didn't try to understand the game. All these guides basically made it sound like you would never continuous hit. That was my understanding anyways and it makes sense because if you continuous hit, you rarely get the money for last hit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Denying adds one more layer to laning mechanic and doubles the complications. If I was only good enough to out-play you as 20 creep kills against your 17 creep kills in 10 minutes without denies, I will probably be 16-8 against your 10-5 with denies, it widens the skill curve by quite a bit.


Well your exactly correct, last hit without denying would be a moot point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> every character grows during the course of the game, and before you grow strong enough to fight at least the minions are the low end of the curve, stay out of trouble.


So how exactly does a pusher or support character work without gaining these levels? Their spells just allow them to do this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> pushing is usually a thing for the mid game and late game. Before that, people try whatever they can to grow strong.


So my post where I said this game was heavily based on last hitting/denying is still somewhat accurate. Yes there are other things you can do but the general strategy is that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> As the support, all you need to do in the push is to "show up", as Day9 always says. As the support, you probably has a stun, or a heal, or an aura that benefits teammates / hurt enemies. Your presence alone is your contribution, as the enemy team will have to consider your presence when they go in for the team fight. When you do a 4~5-man push, the auto attack translates into a lot of damage even if your levels are low


Would you say the community is generally good enough that I can jump in and support people? Will I get yelled at if I don't know what they are doing, don't stun at the right time or something like that? Maybe I just pick a buff/unbuff class to start and get some experience on how the game works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I once said watching SC2 pro matches on the TV is as enjoyable as watching matches of your favorite sport on it. Recently I've found that watching dota 2 pro matches to be just as good. It just frustrates the hell out of you in how you can fail so miserably while you are seemingly copying what the pros were doing


I haven't played SC2 since I was in Afghanistan when I talked to you guys all the time. I still watch casts from HD and Force on youtube probably 3 or 4 a week. Ill try to watch a Dota 2 one, just not sure if I will understand whats going on. I watched a top 10 fails and didn't really understand half of them lol.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I've watched a lot of beginner guides and read about this game, it's not like i didn't try to understand the game. All these guides basically made it sound like you would never continuous hit. That was my understanding anyways and it makes sense because if you continuous hit, you rarely get the money for last hit.
> Well your exactly correct, last hit without denying would be a moot point.
> So how exactly does a pusher or support character work without gaining these levels? Their spells just allow them to do this?
> So my post where I said this game was heavily based on last hitting/denying is still somewhat accurate. Yes there are other things you can do but the general strategy is that.
> Would you say the community is generally good enough that I can jump in and support people? Will I get yelled at if I don't know what they are doing, don't stun at the right time or something like that? Maybe I just pick a buff/unbuff class to start and get some experience on how the game works.
> I haven't played SC2 since I was in Afghanistan when I talked to you guys all the time. I still watch casts from HD and Force on youtube probably 3 or 4 a week. Ill try to watch a Dota 2 one, just not sure if I will understand whats going on. I watched a top 10 fails and didn't really understand half of them lol.


Find a hero you like,and find a first person perspective of Purge (though at times he will use very unconvential/stupid builds, but he will usually mention it) or a pro player (not necessarily a VOD/cast, since it's the caster who is controlling what you see on the screen). The reason being you can see their clicks and how they are interacting in the game. You can see supports that don't last hit but maybe harass or pull or drop wards or gank. I think lion and lich are good starting support heroes. You can still contribute to a teamfight even if you're lower leveled, have gank/harass potential.

That said, in lower level games, people might talk trash to you for having a bad score even though you're a support (since they might not understand roles). There have been a TON of dota invites going out on OCN, and what I suggest is finding out who else is new tot he game and maybe playing with them against bots, and ideally one semi-experienced or experienced player who can tell you what you're doing (wrong). Then you get the teamplay mechanics as well as the gameplay. The good thing about dota when compared to SC is you don't have to play constantly to maintain your level of play, for the most part. The frustrating thing is if one teammate is bad, it can cost you the game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Cool thanks. That sparked me to check the original thread in this topic and Zulli has done a great job putting up some resources. I'll look into them.


Why thank you.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I've watched a lot of beginner guides and read about this game, it's not like i didn't try to understand the game. All these guides basically made it sound like you would never continuous hit.


Of course, that is the ideal situation. And the reason why guides don't include the constant hitting part is because each guide is about one hero, and you don't push as 1 hero. You push as a team.

I wonder if there's a pushing guide around....

Quote:


> So how exactly does a pusher or support character work without gaining these levels? Their spells just allow them to do this?


earthshaker can be effective with his Fissure at level 1, that's his stun in a AOE line that also generate a solid rock alone that line. If you are PRO enough to catch someone out of position and stun so that it blocks his way to retreat, he might just be first-blooded right there if you have ranged teammates around you.

It's not that supports don't get levels at all, apparently you still wanna level up, but as support you can kind of get away with less levels and less items on you. Your job is really to babysit your carry heros, heal / help your team in fights, try to stay alive and provide as much utility as you can.

Some good supports are :
- necrolyte(has AOE heal as main spell, GG ultimate)
- warlock (single target heal/damage over time spell, ult calls down a strong monster and stun a big AOE for ~1sec when summoned)
- lion / shadow shaman (multiple disables, damage spells, etc)

Once you get into reading you will understand why these heros can get away being under-leveled. Be warned though, support heros will die, in fact quite a bit more often than other roles in the game in general (cuz it's better you than the carries, you know)

Some pusher heros like furion and keeper of the light(KOTL) can stay in lanes and push. Furions spawn treants using trees and push like your team just got a few extra creeps (meat shield). He can also gank pretty well because he has a TP spell and can lock heros in place (but not an actual disable)

Keeper of the light has a MASSIVE AOE wave that require you to channel for a few seconds, but when cast, the wave deals serious damage (is it still 500 at max level?) in a ridiculous AOE to the front. Usually the entire enemy team will avoid like the plague as soon as they know you're channeling, it will kill the entire creep wave no matter how many creeps are incoming. Down side to KOTL is that in regular players' hands he doesn't offer a lot more than that.

Quote:


> So my post where I said this game was heavily based on last hitting/denying is still somewhat accurate. Yes there are other things you can do but the general strategy is that.


somewhat. Though being godly in last hitting / denying wouldn't help if you get ganked. Just....know your place in the game. If your hero needs to stay in lanes and farm that gold, please do that while keeping map awareness up. If your hero really should be moving around a bit and organizing ganks, might wanna give up that juicy creep gold and start hunting.
Quote:


> Would you say the community is generally good enough that I can jump in and support people? Will I get yelled at if I don't know what they are doing, don't stun at the right time or something like that? Maybe I just pick a buff/unbuff class to start and get some experience on how the game works.


This will be a good part for me to give you my 2 cents. I usually do not recommend beginners to go support. It is simply a bit too hard to grasp when to do your supporting moves, and (to answer your other question) the general population is not good enough for you to support. You wont be supporting the whole team to victory if all your teammates are mediocre.

The best support that can work out for you IMO is necrolyte. He is ranged, has a decent AOE heal, 2 passive skills (so not too much stuff you need to activate), ultimate is easy to use.
Quote:


> I haven't played SC2 since I was in Afghanistan when I talked to you guys all the time. I still watch casts from HD and Force on youtube probably 3 or 4 a week. Ill try to watch a Dota 2 one, just not sure if I will understand whats going on. I watched a top 10 fails and didn't really understand half of them lol.


yeah.....leave the dota 2 pro videos for later dude, you probably wont enjoy very much if you dont understand everything. Pros also play very differently because they are teams and they do team stuff. We in our random pub games can't.


----------



## hamzatm

Last hitting is a part of dota, if you don't like it you can either
a. Get used to it and start liking it just as millions of dota players around the world have.
b. Suit yourself

Thanks


----------



## Cryolite

do anyone want to trade 25x dota2 keys for a Torchlight 2 game? i has 25 keys.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> people might talk trash to you for having a bad score even though you're a support (since they might not understand roles).


Are you talking about me ?


----------



## HarrisLam

game i just had as lich

97832476

god I did so well I dont think I can top that play in at least a month.....its that good mostly due to their weak mirana though, dominated him during lane period

and as ive said in-game, this is the most ridiculous tide turning for me so far since I started playing this game. Finally feeling a bit satisfying about all those losses lately


----------



## Sainesk

How many games does it usually take to get thrown in the low priority pool? i've abandoned like 5 out of 205 and now i'm in it for like 21 hours, and only probably half of those were ragequits because of silly teammates (mass couriers, tri-laning and feeding like were playing hungry hungry hippos all in one game).


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> How many games does it usually take to get thrown in the low priority pool? i've abandoned like 5 out of 205 and now i'm in it for like 21 hours, and only probably half of those were ragequits because of silly teammates (mass couriers, tri-laning and feeding like were playing hungry hungry hippos all in one game).


For some of my freinds it took to leave 2 games, for others 1 and they had maybe something like 16-8 hours in low priority or something


----------



## Zulli85

I thought it was 2 games and 24 hours.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Don't know why we ended up winning this pub game.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7KJn4P_u-I


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Gold. Too bad you can't get it to me before Reddit can


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Gold. Too bad you can't get it to me before Reddit can


That's where I got it from haha.


----------



## JAM3S121

i just started playing dota 2, i'm level 3 in public matchmaking or whatever. Whats the deal with the lobby? Why is it so laggy on my system? It feels very unsmooth and quite frankly very bad. Also when going to the learn tab to look at the hero's its stupid, it like opens valves little in game web browser.. why can't the hero information be stored inside the game? I have a 1mbp/s connection which is fine to play games with great ping but the pages load slow. Heros of newerth client is barely over 700mb and has all that information stored..


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> i just started playing dota 2, i'm level 3 in public matchmaking or whatever. Whats the deal with the lobby? Why is it so laggy on my system? It feels very unsmooth and quite frankly very bad. Also when going to the learn tab to look at the hero's its stupid, it like opens valves little in game web browser.. why can't the hero information be stored inside the game? I have a 1mbp/s connection which is fine to play games with great ping but the pages load slow. Heros of newerth client is barely over 700mb and has all that information stored..


Try opening shop tab of HoN, it's imo much more laggy than anything Dota 2 one.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Try opening shop tab of HoN, it's imo much more laggy than anything Dota 2 one.


I don't use the cash shop.. and yes that does load information from some big server or something but the hero information loads slow, the lobby looks choppy (my fps is 20?) and half the time I can't alt+tab out of the window while in matchmatching waiting... i have to press cntrl+alt+del to go to task manager. I gave up on HoN the community sucks, but this game has been in beta forever and the main client still sucks imo.


----------



## jellybeans69

Could be some problem with SLI? I experience no issues with neither alt-tabbing or lagging during any lobbies/heroscreens etc...Try borderless window video option if you haven't yet done so.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I don't use the cash shop.. and yes that does load information from some big server or something but the hero information loads slow, the lobby looks choppy (my fps is 20?) and half the time I can't alt+tab out of the window while in matchmatching waiting... i have to press cntrl+alt+del to go to task manager. I gave up on HoN the community sucks, but this game has been in beta forever and the main client still sucks imo.


Get a better PC, upgrade software, upgrade broadband, do something because it works perfect on mine. If your argument is "the client sucks" then put simply just stop whining and sort out your own problems.

But if your argument is "the client should be optimized for lower end hardware" then fair enough, but that isn't exactly a massive priority for Valve at the moment, amd understandably so. I do however think Valve should cache the learning hero stuff but you need to understand that it is NOT a finished game. The tutorials, help for new people, challenges, none of that stuff is done and the game is in beta so there is no reason for complaint. The main parts of the game are perfect, which is what matters to Valve at this point in time.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Get a better PC, upgrade software, upgrade broadband, do something because it works perfect on mine. If your argument is "the client sucks" then put simply just stop whining and sort out your own problems.
> 
> But if your argument is "the client should be optimized for lower end hardware" then fair enough, but that isn't exactly a massive priority for Valve at the moment, amd understandably so. I do however think Valve should cache the learning hero stuff but you need to understand that it is NOT a finished game. The tutorials, help for new people, challenges, none of that stuff is done and the game is in beta so there is no reason for complaint. The main parts of the game are perfect, which is what matters to Valve at this point in time.


Are you stupid? I have a i7 950 @ 4.2ghz and sli video cards along with the game installed on a ssd.My pc is fine to play this game and every other game I own perfectly fine. You must be some dota fanboy, if you read what I was writing I enjoy the game but there seems to be way to many bugs, nearly everytime I start a game one or my few friends has to restart the client becasue they get a bug when buying items that makes them unable to click anything else to buy. The client runs at low fps inside the lobby. Maybe its my install I'm going to try reinstall but don't tell me my pc needs to be upgraded to play a valve game..

and to the person who suggested turning off sli it seems to have worked so far for the choppy lobby stuff, thanks for suggesting that instead of telling me my computer is "lower end"


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Are you stupid? I have a i7 950 @ 4.2ghz and sli video cards along with the game installed on a ssd.My pc is fine to play this game and every other game I own perfectly fine. You must be some dota fanboy, if you read what I was writing I enjoy the game but there seems to be way to many bugs, nearly everytime I start a game one or my few friends has to restart the client becasue they get a bug when buying items that makes them unable to click anything else to buy. The client runs at low fps inside the lobby. Maybe its my install I'm going to try reinstall but don't tell me my pc needs to be upgraded to play a valve game..
> 
> and to the person who suggested turning off sli it seems to have worked so far for the choppy lobby stuff, thanks for suggesting that instead of telling me my computer is "lower end"


I've never had any of these problems. I had SLI 580's before my sig rig and no problems there either.


----------



## JAM3S121

welll the tab out error still occurs, im going to reinstall it tonight.


----------



## SoliDD

The issue with the choppy lobby seems like your GPU(s) aren't getting enough load to go into 3d clocks. After the reinstall Right click dota2 from your library properties>library>verify data cache


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> welll the tab out error still occurs, im going to reinstall it tonight.


I have the same issue, dota drops to low frame rates when in the main lobby. I also have a top notch computer, but for some reason the main menu makes the whole game lag. Have you tried to reduce the amount of rendering? Do you play borderless or full screen? 120hz or 60hz? Please give me an update on how your reinstalling went.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

It's a particle problem ... it is easy to fix ... just run the game with the command "+dota_embers 0"

Well that fixed the problem for me at least ... lol


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> It's a particle problem ... it is easy to fix ... just run the game with the command "+dota_embers 0"
> 
> Well that fixed the problem for me at least ... lol


Ill try it out as well, thanks!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Are you stupid? I have a i7 950 @ 4.2ghz and sli video cards along with the game installed on a ssd.My pc is fine to play this game and every other game I own perfectly fine. You must be some dota fanboy, if you read what I was writing I enjoy the game but there seems to be way to many bugs, nearly everytime I start a game one or my few friends has to restart the client becasue they get a bug when buying items that makes them unable to click anything else to buy. The client runs at low fps inside the lobby. Maybe its my install I'm going to try reinstall but don't tell me my pc needs to be upgraded to play a valve game..
> 
> and to the person who suggested turning off sli it seems to have worked so far for the choppy lobby stuff, thanks for suggesting that instead of telling me my computer is "lower end"


No I'm simply using mobile OCN in which people's rigs don't show up. Dota has worked fine for me since day one, zero lag or issues. So if some simpleton comes up with "lobby lags game is crap" then I would tell him to open his eyes to the fact that it's in beta. Ask for help instead of random opiniated statements and insults. Sigh.


----------



## Valkayria

Haven't gotten into a game yet. That's probably a good thing since I have no idea what I'm doing. Anyone wanna show me the ropes? Really wanna start getting into MOBA games.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Haven't gotten into a game yet. That's probably a good thing since I have no idea what I'm doing. Anyone wanna show me the ropes? Really wanna start getting into MOBA games.


There are quite a few people that just started in the last 10 pages of this thread. I believe a few of them listed their steam addresses and learning with other new people is definitely more fun than playing solely against bots. Also, you can also check the OCN channel in game in dota two. just go browse channels and find OCN. You can also try the OCN dota 2 group on steam, though your likelihood of a response is much much lower.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Does Dota 2 even use crossfire or sli?

I know my pc only uses one 5830 when playing dota 2. The other gpu is at 0% usage.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> Does Dota 2 even use crossfire or sli?
> 
> I know my pc only uses one 5830 when playing dota 2. The other gpu is at 0% usage.


Honestly don't know, you might wana head over to the steam/dota2 forums and ask. In my experience I don't think it does as its not as graphically demanding as say BF3 or Skyrim. Also if you play on Eyefinity/suround systems your be forced to play in window mode, which also disables xfire (dunno about sli, never been keen on nvidia cards).


----------



## Zulli85

I was also under the impression that Dota doesn't make use of SLI/Crossfire. Not 100% though.


----------



## greg8west

Just started playing the other day and I am loving this game! Anyone wants to play some DOTA 2 with me and my buddies and me on steam (greg8west) were still new to the game but not new to MOBA games!


----------



## jellybeans69

First game in over a week, all them games after shorter or longer breaks seem so eez


----------



## Sasasd

Do you get fps drops in fights? It drops from 60 to 50-51. I think it's specific hero (spells) what causes those drops. Gyro, leshrac, maybe undying? I can run BF3 maxed very solid 60 so it must be dota.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasasd*
> 
> Do you get fps drops in fights? It drops from 60 to 50-51. I think it's specific hero (spells) what causes those drops. Gyro, leshrac, maybe undying? I can run BF3 maxed very solid 60 so it must be dota.


I do, but look at my sig rig. E6600 @1920x1200 np.


----------



## HarrisLam

man....talk about lag....

last night I got drawn into a pub game where my team consists of 4 members of the same clan, they went for QoP, sand king, wisp and a 4th i couldnt remember, and they were chatting through vent and all that (they were chinese I believe, the vent was choppy on my side)

against random pub team.

I just knew we were gonna win that game

and then I lagged so bad I needed to restart, had them waited for me, restart didnt work, the connection was so bad I cannot register a single movement on my hero. I tried restarting again, this time get a steam update, and obviously its already been 5 mins total since I was again and when I finally got back in, game has ended due to my abandonment.

And my internet was fine the entire time.


----------



## jellybeans69

Didn't have lag last night but, my dota randomly turned of 2-3 luckily with my setup it takes less than 1 minute to start game/reconnect


----------



## JAM3S121

anyone want to trade a mythical brewmaster weapon for one for distuptor, venomancer, or centaur warrunner?


----------



## Sasasd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I do, but look at my sig rig. E6600 @1920x1200 np.


I got [email protected],2Ghz and 7950. Bad optimising maybe.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasasd*
> 
> I got [email protected],2Ghz and 7950. Bad optimising maybe.


Nope , working fine on my 7860 and i5-3570k


----------



## Sasasd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Nope , working fine on my 7860 and i5-3570k


Well if you don't have any program showing your fps you probably won't notice it.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasasd*
> 
> Well if you don't have any program showing your fps you probably won't notice it.


I'm sitting at constant 150-170 fps. And ~120-130 while streaming @ 720p.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I'm sitting at constant 150-170 fps. And ~120-130 while streaming @ 720p.


Constant meaning it drops at random and very short periods of time to about 100 FPS or less I presume?

I found that in my case after some game-long FRAPS benching. Minimum FPS sucks.

Do you stream btw? How is it, do people watch it, why do you do it etc?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Constant meaning it drops at random and very short periods of time to about 100 FPS or less I presume?
> 
> I found that in my case after some game-long FRAPS benching. Minimum FPS sucks.
> 
> Do you stream btw? How is it, do people watch it, why do you do it etc?


I stream only for my friends once in a while/to watch the games i played later (recordings automatically to channel) or to listen to our lolzy conversations. Anyone barely watches it. Also no it's never less than 100 fps, and i don't see any "drops to under that" even for short period of times, i can do a fraps bench later though to check it.



Carrying with lina


----------



## LuciferRising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I stream only for my friends once in a while/to watch the games i played later (recordings automatically to channel) or to listen to our lolzy conversations. Anyone barely watches it. Also no it's never less than 100 fps, and i don't see any "drops to under that" even for short period of times, i can do a fraps bench later though to check it.


i5-3470
HD7850

what FPS would I have? (constant) no streaming, just gaming.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferRising*
> 
> i5-3470
> HD7850
> 
> what FPS would I have? (constant) no streaming, just gaming.


1080p all max , my guess 100 with both being stock (also remember to fps_max 999 in console)


----------



## hamzatm

Yeah the drops to 100 or less are for very short times at least in my case. And always when I was in tight spots teamfight trying to concentrate on not dying so I never checked the live framerates.

It showed up in FRAPS after finishing the game though, I would never have realised otherwise.


----------



## JAM3S121

i get 120fps with 1 gtxi 560 sli in borderless mode


----------



## DBEAU

So I just started playing this and I have a question. While playing my cpu is at about 10% load and gpu at 30% load (w/ vsync). My gpu doesn't even jump to 3d clocks... Does this sound right? Everything is maxed @ 1080 and it runs solid 60fps.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> So I just started playing this and I have a question. While playing my cpu is at about 10% load and gpu at 30% load (w/ vsync). My gpu doesn't even jump to 3d clocks... Does this sound right? Everything is maxed @ 1080 and it runs solid 60fps.


Yeah I'm not surprised. You've got pretty high-end hardware and the game isn't the most demanding in the world either.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> So I just started playing this and I have a question. While playing my cpu is at about 10% load and gpu at 30% load (w/ vsync). My gpu doesn't even jump to 3d clocks... Does this sound right? Everything is maxed @ 1080 and it runs solid 60fps.


Yeah it does sound right.


----------



## Zackcy

Yay, played with a furion that did nothing but TPed onto the cliff in the enemy jungle to do the hard camp. 30 seconds of just standing there.

I was 0/4, got tower dove all 4 times, several times he was doing a camp right by my tower as I got dove, and they ran by him with 100 health and got away.

I don't think I've ever been so mad at a video game.


----------



## JAM3S121

rubick is by far my favorite hero after a few games, last game a luna got a triple kill with ult, i stole it and wiped for them. Not to mention that if the ult cooldown is up u can use the skill, then use ur ult for another really quick. My buddy stole a pudge hook, hooked pudge then took his ult.


----------



## HarrisLam

After 90 games in dota 2, I kind of realized that the road to being a good support in pubs is too hard in DOTA 2 (at least harder than war 3 DOTA)

too many beginners I literally don't know what to do, who to save, etc. The carries also get stupidly strong easily in pubs, much more starting HP and base damage, etc.

I LOVE going tidehunter, I almost always ult at the right time, but im so far 4-7 with him because a good lock down for 2 seconds doesn't mean my teammates can be good enough to get them. Loved going dark seer, but I'm having an even / negative record with him in dota 2. I play much much better with heros like drow, even void.

Feels like the pace of the game got faster and being a support has less impact in the game unless you are babysitting a carry hero controlled by a great player.

Basically what I'm trying to say is, in these pubs, I get wins much much easier if I play a hero that have more overall impact to the game, aka NOT support heros. Sometimes I'd rather prefer not having a battle record, so I can pick / random all I want, lose those games and not feel bad about it. Now, I just don't feel like going with heros that I want to play once in a while, but am not very confident on winning with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> So I just started playing this and I have a question. While playing my cpu is at about 10% load and gpu at 30% load (w/ vsync). My gpu doesn't even jump to 3d clocks... Does this sound right? Everything is maxed @ 1080 and it runs solid 60fps.


not trying to sound like a jerk here but um....if the game is running flawlessly why does it matter....


----------



## jellybeans69

Absolutely lovely, visible rating system will be available this friday!

https://dotabuff.com/polls/dotabuff-rating
https://dotabuff.com/pages/dbr


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yay, played with a furion that did nothing but TPed onto the cliff in the enemy jungle to do the hard camp. 30 seconds of just standing there.
> 
> I was 0/4, got tower dove all 4 times, several times he was doing a camp right by my tower as I got dove, and they ran by him with 100 health and got away.
> 
> I don't think I've ever been so mad at a video game.


I hope you know that what your Furion was doing was a perfectly normal jungle strat. Quick level 2 so you can pop trees and do other hard camps, it allows you some easy gold without any penalty and sets you on your way to an eight minute midas, which is when you are supposed to have that item by. Letting you die might not have been great, but maybe he figured he could just get to late game and split push his way to victory. Regardless, some players are just *******s and don't like to help other people. Also there are no camps that are within five seconds of walking distance near a tower. If you're low and a hero is diving you the Furion should TP in and kill them, regardless of where they were previously.

Regarding skill levels in pubs, once you get over 400 wins, I have like 530 or something, you get a lot better players. Your other chance is to just queue for Captain's Mode, since pretty much everyone in the CM queue is either a five man or are looking for some srs bidness games, although I've gotten a few ****os who just pick whoever and don't care about the team. What I've noticed is that you can go about pubs two ways: you can random every game and take your chances with other carries, or you could just pick hard caries. Netherdrake, Ursa Warrior, Rajin, Magina, whatever, just pick a good hard carry and if your lane partner doesn't let you lane just farm jungle for 30 minutes and then go carry. I have been denied farm before by a BR Magnataur, and as Yunero, it's pretty easy to jungle with your healing ward, so I just went through jungle for 30 minutes and by then I had BF, Butterfly, Vlads, and phase boots. After our Rikimaru was helping our team keep up with the other team I went in and got an ultrakill in the first teamfight, and we proceeded to win. I think I was 10/0? Not too sure, I think I probably died a couple times early or in jungle cos' I'm bad.

You just gotta trust yourself or play with a five man.

Edit: In the Yunero match I was actually 16/0! Proof: https://dotabuff.com/matches/101334245


----------



## Lazy Bear

Double post.


----------



## HarrisLam

I used to just pick a hero who I suddenly want to play a few times in a row and try to not care about my win rate, but realizing my record is slowly going south (currently win rate <45%), I might just start picking easier heros like drow and anti mage every once in a while

man that time I picked huskar 5 times and got 1-4 with him.....priceless







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Regarding skill levels in pubs, once you get over 400 wins, I have like 530 or something, you get a lot better players. Your other chance is to just queue for Captain's Mode, since pretty much everyone in the CM queue is either a five man or are looking for some srs bidness games, although I've gotten a few ****os who just pick whoever and don't care about the team. What I've noticed is that you can go about pubs two ways: you can random every game and take your chances with other carries, or you could just pick hard caries. Netherdrake, Ursa Warrior, Rajin, Magina, whatever, just pick a good hard carry and if your lane partner doesn't let you lane just farm jungle for 30 minutes and then go carry. I have been denied farm before by a BR Treant, and as Yunero, it's pretty easy to jungle with your healing ward, so I just went through jungle for 30 minutes and by then I had BF, Butterfly, Vlads, and phase boots. After our Rikimaru was helping our team keep up with the other team I went in and got an ultrakill in the first teamfight, and we proceeded to win. I think I was 10/0? Not too sure, I think I probably died a couple times early or in jungle cos' I'm bad.
> 
> You just gotta trust yourself or play with a five man.
> 
> Edit: In the Yunero match I was actually 16/0! Proof: https://dotabuff.com/matches/101334245


Dude stop reminding me of the most memorable jugg that I've ever teamed with : went scepter as the first major item "to buff his ult". Nuff said









I can understand what you're saying, and although I'm going to start picking hard carries once in a while like I said, but I must say that this takes a part of the game away from me. I actually like to play utility heros (dark seer) and AOE ult heros slightly more than hard carries. Hell, in war3 I used to play treant, getting refresher while I lay map hax all over the place just to have my teammates all kiss my ass. Winning or not, I like planning down mighty ults and seeing my teammates whack away because I enabled them. And at "normal" matchmaking, an award-winning ult casting simply does not yield enough in a team fight to consider picking tide / ES / sandking every game.


----------



## Lazy Bear

You can't take the meta and impliment it into a pub.

You just can't, and you can't because there is not enough coordination between all the five players to actually followup with more initiation after you drop black whole, ravage, echoslam, whatever.

Also you can play Kael, the ultimate utilty hero, and STILL carry.


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Absolutely lovely, visible rating system will be available this friday!
> 
> https://dotabuff.com/polls/dotabuff-rating
> https://dotabuff.com/pages/dbr


sweet, thats a nice feature! Im scared to see what bracket i am in. I gave up on pubs, now i just play in tournaments and scrim.

(still my fav jugg match I've played https://dotabuff.com/matches/67633122)


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I hope you know that what your Furion was doing was a perfectly normal jungle strat. Quick level 2 so you can pop trees and do other hard camps, it allows you some easy gold without any penalty and sets you on your way to an eight minute midas, which is when you are supposed to have that item by. Letting you die might not have been great, but maybe he figured he could just get to late game and split push his way to victory. Regardless, some players are just *******s and don't like to help other people. Also there are no camps that are within five seconds of walking distance near a tower. If you're low and a hero is diving you the Furion should TP in and kill them, regardless of where they were previously.
> 
> Regarding skill levels in pubs, once you get over 400 wins, I have like 530 or something, you get a lot better players. Your other chance is to just queue for Captain's Mode, since pretty much everyone in the CM queue is either a five man or are looking for some srs bidness games, although I've gotten a few ****os who just pick whoever and don't care about the team. What I've noticed is that you can go about pubs two ways: you can random every game and take your chances with other carries, or you could just pick hard caries. Netherdrake, Ursa Warrior, Rajin, Magina, whatever, just pick a good hard carry and if your lane partner doesn't let you lane just farm jungle for 30 minutes and then go carry. I have been denied farm before by a BR Magnataur, and as Yunero, it's pretty easy to jungle with your healing ward, so I just went through jungle for 30 minutes and by then I had BF, Butterfly, Vlads, and phase boots. After our Rikimaru was helping our team keep up with the other team I went in and got an ultrakill in the first teamfight, and we proceeded to win. I think I was 10/0? Not too sure, I think I probably died a couple times early or in jungle cos' I'm bad.
> 
> You just gotta trust yourself or play with a five man.
> 
> Edit: In the Yunero match I was actually 16/0! Proof: https://dotabuff.com/matches/101334245


I love ursa and riki for carries... drow is over done. but with that said, ursa is my main guy... and some how I still feel I'm jungling to slowly, wish there were some tips or something.

On a side note I like they used some of the funny names as the main names but kept the real names for others... though I still think they should do both for all chars... miss reading Fuzzy Wuzzy for ursa. Also wonder how they intend to implement Bristle Back.


----------



## Sainesk

^I had a game yesterday against Tiny and Ursa combo... getting Ursa tossed at you not fun, but luckily the dude playing him wasn't very good, once I just kept running around our tower while he was chasing me and he stayed till he died


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> ^I had a game yesterday against Tiny and Ursa combo... getting Ursa tossed at you not fun, but luckily the dude playing him wasn't very good, once I just kept running around our tower while he was chasing me and he stayed till he died


My Main concern with ursa is early game, even with boots hes one of the slowest carries which is why SB or Blink Dagger are recommended on him. I just wish their were better option then SnY or Manta Style for movement increasing items (out side of boots).

I think for early game I might start doing ring of health ring of protection -> healing boots for jungleing.


----------



## Madrugada

I remember having me tossed as techies in dota1 ... Good ol' times.

I miss pit lord as well. He was a great farmer.

Η μουσική μας ανοίγει τα μάτια.


----------



## Solmors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Dude stop reminding me of the most memorable jugg that I've ever teamed with : went scepter as the first major item "to buff his ult". Nuff said


Scepter on jugg is amazing, I don't know what you are talking about. It depends on the situation though. Just yesterday I played as Jugg, got a good start and had my battlefury by about 16 minutes or so and was 2-0-2. While you are up like that, scepter is a great second item. Jugg becomes one of the best initiators with it IMO. They were turtling in their base and we couldnt push in, so I waited for the creeps to push out a bit, ran in and ulted when 4 of them were there. I killed two and got the other two down very low by the time my team ran in. Turned into an easy push.

I wouldn't suggest it is always viable, or to get it as a first item. But in the right situation, it can be invaluable.

Edit: If you were curious, this was the match https://dotabuff.com/matches/105761158.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I love ursa and riki for carries... drow is over done. but with that said, ursa is my main guy... and some how I still feel I'm jungling to slowly, wish there were some tips or something.
> 
> On a side note I like they used some of the funny names as the main names but kept the real names for others... though I still think they should do both for all chars... miss reading Fuzzy Wuzzy for ursa. Also wonder how they intend to implement Bristle Back.


Drow is over done? What do you mean?

I suspect the name changing is due to copyright issues. Pretty sure those won't be changing back to what they were.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> You can't take the meta and impliment it into a pub.
> 
> You just can't, and you can't because there is not enough coordination between all the five players to actually followup with more initiation after you drop black whole, ravage, echoslam, whatever.
> 
> Also you can play Kael, the ultimate utilty hero, and STILL carry.


Well, every game I go those heros, Im bound to get some kills at lv 6-11, but after that, when only the stun matters, the game just slowly go south from there unless my teammates are good. But if my teammates are good in the first place, what's the use of having my AOE stun?

So yes, I agree, that's why I'm slowly drifting away from that direction already, although sometimes I still have the desire to pick dark seer when I see nice synergy, sometimes I just can't help it









Kael? Is that invoker? Never really tried him. I don't think my reflex is good enough









I havne't tried ursa at all in dota 2, and was not a very good ursa player in the original. Just not my type.

As for SA....man I'm kind of one of the people that find SA to be "cheap". perma-invis is well.....not fair in my book. I hate to see him in the opponent's team, and I'll never play him unless randomed.

Think I like drow, anti mage, void as carries the most. Drow because of sick damage and shadow blade, anti mage because blink is good, void because I'm above average in chronosphere planting.

I have noticed that spectre is no longer a popular carry in the game?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solmors*
> 
> Scepter on jugg is amazing, I don't know what you are talking about. It depends on the situation though. Just yesterday I played as Jugg, got a good start and had my battlefury by about 16 minutes or so and was 2-0-2. While you are up like that, scepter is a great second item. Jugg becomes one of the best initiators with it IMO. They were turtling in their base and we couldnt push in, so I waited for the creeps to push out a bit, ran in and ulted when 4 of them were there. I killed two and got the other two down very low by the time my team ran in. Turned into an easy push.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest it is always viable, or to get it as a first item. But in the right situation, it can be invaluable.
> 
> Edit: If you were curious, this was the match https://dotabuff.com/matches/105761158.


You already said it yourself. A second item.

I actually spent half an hour to dig that game out (you can see how mad I was, or still am)

This guy has boots and the +400hp flask as starting item, went power treads and set at intel. Was doing pretty bad, dying a few times, finally finishing scepter at 33 minute.

At that time, he had intel power treads, scepter and a town scroll. One can only imagine the damage he can deal with that scepter.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I still call most heroes by WC3 names because they are ingrained into my head.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Drow is over done? What do you mean?
> 
> Think I like drow, anti mage, void as carries the most. Drow because of sick damage and shadow blade, anti mage because blink is good, void because I'm above average in chronosphere planting.


What I mean is you get tired of seeing her... she wins alot because all she needs is time and a little farm and can completely upset a game (for pubs). I've gon 0-5 before 11... rest of them wasn't doing that well, we end up holding out past 35 min (where the enemy team's strategy starts to fall off) and after a little farm... go 16-6 and win from being at base towers w/ 1 lane down... Only other carry 2 carries i've seen do that are Medusa and Faceless, but drow gets picked more simply because shes far easier to play than either of those 2.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I still call most heroes by WC3 names because they are ingrained into my head.


Same here, its just one of those things you can't shed after years of playing the original.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Think I like drow, anti mage, void as carries the most. Drow because of sick damage and shadow blade, anti mage because blink is good, void because I'm above average in chronosphere planting.
> 
> I have noticed that spectre is no longer a popular carry in the game?
> .


Spectre needs to get babysit'd a lot in order to actually "carry", and that doesn't happen in pub game, she is sometimes picked in pro games but if the game doesn't go past 50 minutes I don't see the point of winning with a Spectre.


----------



## JAM3S121

Spectre needs to be babied, usually once all the team fights start its best to just let spectre free farm and if they are good will ult in and clean up. In pub games its usually not best to play heros like this, most people of your teammates won't understand why you are just farming and not helping, etc.

The most popular pub carries are ones with really good farm mechanics, (aoe clear or illusionis) or escape mechanisms, spectre really doesn't get either but if the game goes late he can become a monster.
Heros like
Drow Ranger
Phantom Lancer
Alchemist
These are the ones I play against the most, phantom lancer is by far the most annoying. I rarely see anti-mage picked, its probably the best carry in game though aside from maybe phantom lancer but phantom requires your team to have some slows so the illusions can do work.

with that being sad, I almost hate playing carry cause stuff like this always happens to me
https://dotabuff.com/matches/104940676
https://dotabuff.com/matches/103692900

Neither games are crazy, I played as silencer (first game but played similiar hero in HoN) and skeleton king. Both games I did my thing, got towers, got kills, but nobody on my team did anything else..I usually play as 5 but if i want to play and can't play as 5 I just que up. I know a lot of people don't even play if they don't have there team due to pubs being bad


----------



## Lazy Bear

We should set up five mans here on OCN!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I still call most heroes by WC3 names because they are ingrained into my head.


Me too. Mirana is still potm to me and I call Tiny Tony. Haha.


----------



## hamzatm

Anti Mage is a good carry because he gets up to max farm much faster than any other carry, and with amazing survivability while doing so. Viper and Ursa aren't actually hard carries, and Invoker while being a great utility hero, is actually a viable carry as well (farm build w/ forge spirits).

Jugger going aghas first is also an alternative build for him, due to HP and mana and the fact that early game he is all spin/ult, but I personally hate it. It depends if your team wants to win early or go late, but then again Jugg as a late carry is simply not as good as the alternatives so meh.


----------



## JAM3S121

Yeah, the game really calls a lot of "semi carries" actual full blown carries.

I don't consider Queen of Pain, Storm Spirit, Nyx, Razor, Lina and a few others carries while the game calls them. To me a carry is a hero that scales all game, i.e anti mage, huskar, faceless void, spectre, outworld destroyer etc. Most of the carry heros that win games seem to be semi carry heros though cause rarely do my games go past 35minutes.


----------



## HarrisLam

speaking of that I also liked PL as melee carry apart from just anti mage and void. I never really know what to get with PL and AM though, especially AM.

With void it's pretty simple. Treads, 1 or 2 wraith bands depending on early game performance, then just mask of madness, butterfly and then either heart or burize

I go treads, wraith band and quick diffusial blade with PL cuz purge helps A TON. Then the usual, butterfly, heart, etc

anti mage though....usually I just go treads, wraith band, then basher and hope for the best







I notice that they buffed the stun percentage to 25% or something? That;s crazy man. I see myself often landing stuns with it now. I only get it on AM so far though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> What I mean is you get tired of seeing her... she wins alot because all she needs is time and a little farm and can completely upset a game (for pubs). I've gon 0-5 before 11... rest of them wasn't doing that well, we end up holding out past 35 min (where the enemy team's strategy starts to fall off) and after a little farm... go 16-6 and win from being at base towers w/ 1 lane down... Only other carry 2 carries i've seen do that are Medusa and Faceless, but drow gets picked more simply because shes far easier to play than either of those 2.


yes

as much as I like to play drow, I really think she should be nerfed in some way, maybe -0.3 str for each level gain or something. She almost has the same HP as other heros while doing crazy damage. Ult helps a lot too. The level 1 ult was an instant transformation


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone wanna play for my team I need a 4 position.


----------



## droses1

I just got this game, anyone else new that would be up to play against comps? I live on the East Coast. add my steam profile - Dark2049


----------



## JAM3S121

In HoN Magebane (anti-mage) always rushed treads, then battlefury cleaver item (aoe auto attack) then the sky is the limit, his leap is farther in that game making it easier to farm.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> In HoN Magebane (anti-mage) always rushed treads, then battlefury cleaver item (aoe auto attack) then the sky is the limit, his leap is farther in that game making it easier to farm.


that is something I dont get (understand). Apparently pros get cleave on him too.

I always last hit so I dont understand the purpose of getting battle fury, his damage is nowhere near the bottom of chart so it's not like it's difficult to last hit with him.

As for the late game quick push / quick def against mass creep accumulation, I kind of just let my teammates do it. Even if I were to do it myself, it would take like extra 3 seconds (obviously without BF, I'll have another item on me that gives greater damage / attack speed). I usually just go for basher (1 stun proc is usually a kill with a teammate around), then pursue higher attack speed so the basher and mana burn are both better, and get evasion along with it, AKA butterfly

The only 3 heros I get battlefury on are magnus (crazy synergy with ult), sven and PA.


----------



## Crouch

Too bad i hate strategy games


----------



## jellybeans69

https://dotabuff.com/players/61358691/matches?hero=anti-mage&game_mode=&match_type=real

I almost always go for cleaver, because it gives neccesary regen and cleave for warping trough map and farming like mad. While magebane in hon has better skill comp (with his mana burn not being attack modi f.e) he's not exactly top tier pick for it's metagame.

And cleavers for the win lulzmatch
https://dotabuff.com/matches/1074287


----------



## Sunz

The reason to get cleaver in Hon is to farm faster, since the support player will be stacking the jungle for you, you'll clean the camps faster.

By the way i'd like to play with some Dota 2 players, I'm a good support player in HoN (highest i got was 1850), I'm making my transition to Dota2.

Steam id: gianz900


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> The reason to get cleaver in Hon is to farm faster, since the support player will be stacking the jungle for you, you'll clean the camps faster.
> 
> By the way i'd like to play with some Dota 2 players, I'm a good support player in HoN (highest i got was 1850), I'm making my transition to Dota2.
> 
> Steam id: gianz900


You from EU or US? (if you play on either eu or use - i'd join u in evenings), feel free to add me (steam id is jellybeans69, the current profile name you can see in my previous post of my dotabuff stats page)


----------



## Sunz

I play on USE servers, i added you!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Cleave helps him farm really fast.


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Anyone wanna play for my team I need a 4 position.


I can stand in when I am free


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> that is something I dont get (understand). Apparently pros get cleave on him too.
> 
> I always last hit so I dont understand the purpose of getting battle fury, his damage is nowhere near the bottom of chart so it's not like it's difficult to last hit with him.
> 
> As for the late game quick push / quick def against mass creep accumulation, I kind of just let my teammates do it. Even if I were to do it myself, it would take like extra 3 seconds (obviously without BF, I'll have another item on me that gives greater damage / attack speed). I usually just go for basher (1 stun proc is usually a kill with a teammate around), then pursue higher attack speed so the basher and mana burn are both better, and get evasion along with it, AKA butterfly
> 
> The only 3 heros I get battlefury on are magnus (crazy synergy with ult), sven and PA.


Lets you flash farm waves/neutrals really fast. Combined with your blink, it makes it very easy to get lots of farm very quickly, which is the whole point of AM pretty much (getting farmed before the enemy carry does and carrying ~35-45 minutes).


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> The only 3 heros I get battlefury on are magnus (crazy synergy with ult), sven and PA.


I love magnus with sven or antimage....MOAR CLEAVE


----------



## Sainesk

Has this been posted here yet?






shame there's a cap on attack speed, love playing things like MoM void on a caffeine rush after eating tablespoons of sugar, if you could add troll's ulti on top of max attack speed...


----------



## HarrisLam

dude forget troll man, where the hell is my techies goddammit







I want my landmines back









I like playing troll when I eat though : he's about the only hero that can be played well with 1 hand after laning phase (stupid laning phase and the denying)

speaking of newly added / not-yet-added heros, I've only seen medusa in action once, and she has literally no HP. LITERALLY. You can tell how much valve chickened out about her "imbalances"

and I miss Terrorblade TONS.


----------



## hamzatm

Dusa is fine if she had more hp she would be ridiculous!

And I miss tb too lol, the old one where soulsteal was a real channeling spell so you couldn't move... Ah good days


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> that is something I dont get (understand). Apparently pros get cleave on him too.
> 
> I always last hit so I dont understand the purpose of getting battle fury, his damage is nowhere near the bottom of chart so it's not like it's difficult to last hit with him.
> 
> As for the late game quick push / quick def against mass creep accumulation, I kind of just let my teammates do it. Even if I were to do it myself, it would take like extra 3 seconds (obviously without BF, I'll have another item on me that gives greater damage / attack speed). I usually just go for basher (1 stun proc is usually a kill with a teammate around), then pursue higher attack speed so the basher and mana burn are both better, and get evasion along with it, AKA butterfly
> 
> The only 3 heros I get battlefury on are magnus (crazy synergy with ult), sven and PA.


Battlefury has been standard on AM for years and is a great item on him, there is no reason not to get it. Gives hp and mana regen, additional damage and of course cleave. It allows him to really start farming fast and is easy to build as the individual parts aren't that expensive. Most people get a ring of health very early on him which allows him to deal with enemy heroes harassing him while farming creeps. Treads, poor man's shield, bfury, vlads, bfly, buriza or something along those lines is very common.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> dude forget troll man, where the hell is my techies goddammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my landmines back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like playing troll when I eat though : he's about the only hero that can be played well with 1 hand after laning phase (stupid laning phase and the denying)
> 
> speaking of newly added / not-yet-added heros, I've only seen medusa in action once, and she has literally no HP. LITERALLY. You can tell how much valve chickened out about her "imbalances"
> 
> and I miss Terrorblade TONS.


For the love of goats not techies man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Dusa is fine if she had more hp she would be ridiculous!
> 
> And I miss tb too lol, the old one where soulsteal was a real channeling spell so you couldn't move... Ah good days


She used to be imba not too long ago. Was picked or banned every game and was the hardest carry there was.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I like playing troll when I eat though : he's about the only hero that can be played well with 1 hand after laning phase (stupid laning phase and the denying)


In your autoexec file, put: dota_force_right_click_attack 1

Never use two hands while laning again.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> that is something I dont get (understand). Apparently pros get cleave on him too.
> 
> I always last hit so I dont understand the purpose of getting battle fury, his damage is nowhere near the bottom of chart so it's not like it's difficult to last hit with him.
> 
> As for the late game quick push / quick def against mass creep accumulation, I kind of just let my teammates do it. Even if I were to do it myself, it would take like extra 3 seconds (obviously without BF, I'll have another item on me that gives greater damage / attack speed). I usually just go for basher (1 stun proc is usually a kill with a teammate around), then pursue higher attack speed so the basher and mana burn are both better, and get evasion along with it, AKA butterfly
> 
> The only 3 heros I get battlefury on are magnus (crazy synergy with ult), sven and PA.


There are better heros to get battlefury on then sven, he's good but he is good without farm.

The whole point of a "hard carry" is to out farm the other team quite simply. Hero's like phantom assassin, anti mage, bounty hunter, huskar, are the ones that come to mind first. Also if you are a half way decent player you can buy a shield, tangos and a quelling blade and you will get a ring of health before you need to go back to the well after running out of tangos. Depends on lanes of course but usually I can if I play carry and go battlefury.


----------



## hamzatm

Shield AND qb doesn't give you the stats or regen to reliably farm RoH, it isn't about you being good enough it's more a matter of your opponents not sucking


----------



## JAM3S121

don't what item RoH is, I barely play hard carries but its a little different in this game.

In HoN if you play scout (kinda like bounty hunter), chronos (faceless void), magebane (anti-mage), swiftblade (juggarnought) the standard is getting tangos, blade, shield.

In Dota 2 I think the game is more aggressive in the early game and not getting extra regen or stats is bad. I would usually get quelling blade on all those but maybe not shield.


----------



## mylilpony

Dotabuff now gives you ratings! (You have to sign in through steam)

Mine is 1700 (Platinum). But there are ppl in OCN that have 200 rank higher than me =/


----------



## HarrisLam

RoH is ring of health. The ring in secret shop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Battlefury has been standard on AM for years and is a great item on him, there is no reason not to get it. Gives hp and mana regen, additional damage and of course cleave. It allows him to really start farming fast and is easy to build as the individual parts aren't that expensive. Most people get a ring of health very early on him which allows him to deal with enemy heroes harassing him while farming creeps. Treads, poor man's shield, bfury, vlads, bfly, buriza or something along those lines is very common.
> For the love of goats not techies man.
> She used to be imba not too long ago. Was picked or banned every game and was the hardest carry there was.


I opt for stats+tangos instead of real regen for AM

techies is fun, just saying








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> There are better heros to get battlefury on then sven, he's good but he is good without farm.


I just get it on him because I think everything bit of benefit of that item is good on him. HP regen for tanking early / mid game, mana regen was much needed for an ult, a buff pop and 2 stuns. Cleave was wonderful icing on the cake. The worst part in battlefury for sven is actually the damage lol (because it doesn't add up to his ult), but they kind of come in medium size pieces so it's not bad either, give him some damage outside of the ult.

Guess it just fits to my play style.


----------



## TFL Replica

I actually have a buddy that refuses to play Dota 2 because of how much he hates techies (and techies isn't even in the game yet).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> In your autoexec file, put: dota_force_right_click_attack 1
> 
> Never use two hands while laning again.


I assume this allows you to right click deny allied creeps? Pretty sweet if it does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> RoH is ring of health. The ring in secret shop
> I opt for stats+tangos instead of real regen for AM
> 
> techies is fun, just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just get it on him because I think everything bit of benefit of that item is good on him. HP regen for tanking early / mid game, mana regen was much needed for an ult, a buff pop and 2 stuns. Cleave was wonderful icing on the cake. The worst part in battlefury for sven is actually the damage lol (because it doesn't add up to his ult), but they kind of come in medium size pieces so it's not bad either, give him some damage outside of the ult.
> 
> Guess it just fits to my play style.


Stats (like 2 levels) tangos + bfury is norm on AM. Also Sven is moreso a ganker/initiator and not a carry meaning bfury is kind of a waste on him unless he is needed to provide some dps. Treads or phase boots + soul ring + blink + bkb + vlads + heart gogo.

Pretty sure they will leave techies out in the beta and then the first patch in the retail game will include him just to troll people.

Dotabuff's "Dotabuff Rating" for each player is available now. It gives you a number (higher is better) and tells you your percentile relative to every other player. Just go to dotabuff.com and sign in with your steam account.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I assume this allows you to right click deny allied creeps? Pretty sweet if it does.


Yep. There are lots of interesting tweaks in the console commands. I highly recommend fiddling with them. There are commands for spell range indicators, camera pan adjustments, disabling middle mouse zoom, changing minimap interactions, and more.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Yep. There are lots of interesting tweaks in the console commands. I highly recommend fiddling with them. There are commands for spell range indicators, camera pan adjustments, disabling middle mouse zoom, changing minimap interactions, and more.


Nice, got a link to a list of them?


----------



## jellybeans69

Barely, but feels good m an


----------



## HarrisLam

i wonder how that rating come to be

The KDA ratio is kinda complicated, I'd rather they do separate KDand AD ratios on the side.


----------



## jellybeans69

Simple ELO rating (pretty much same as LoL or HoN rating works). Nothing to do with your gpm/kills/assists... simply how more you win than lose vs better or balanced opponents.


----------



## Lazy Bear

My mmr is 1760


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> My mmr is 1760


Thats not too bad given everybody starts at ~1250-1300ish by default.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Yeah but I have 538 wins.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Thats not too bad given everybody starts at ~1250-1300ish by default.


really?

mine dropped lol.....

If I could ever get away from playing in the normal match making though, I think I could get a decent bit higher in the percentile field, or at least I could start playing support characters more.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

1414 (Gold) 75%


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Yeah but I have 538 wins.


Higher sample size just means better accuracy at showing your precentile/elo/dbr or any similar rating based on same basics.

Regarding where everyone starts:
https://dotabuff.com/pages/dbr

Middle of curve = where people start usually.
Here is hon "curve", people start at 1500's

Though hon has better approach imo , due to the fact that they "compress" rating closer to middle every several months. This is done to lessen effects of rating Inflation. (Should be clear enough why it would inflate after time in free to play game)


----------



## HarrisLam

This is about the sadest loss I've had so far...


----------



## Fortunex

1555 DBR here, apparently that's 87th percentile? I'm pretty awful at the game, figured I'd be like right at the top of the bell curve.


----------



## jellybeans69

Meh such games happens once in a while nothing u can do








On a side such nice teammates , but it was terribly hard game (you cannot see that by stats)
https://dotabuff.com/matches/107145771

We were two rax down, our bs was pretty terrible but in the end we managed to win.

Most of people at bottom are people who never played such games, huge loss streaks, not enough games played, bad matches by valve mm. 1300-1600 ish is something like mid-tier. There are many people who are much worse than you in this game


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice, got a link to a list of them?


Here's a complete list. Here's a thread highlighting some of them. Another I forgot to mention changes the health bar dividers.

Edit: Merlini also goes over them very clearly in his first tutorial.


----------



## dranas

Hey, do we have a thread for trading DOTA 2 items?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> The only 3 heros I get battlefury on are magnus (crazy synergy with ult), sven and PA.


Um what ?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Here's a complete list. Here's a thread highlighting some of them. Another I forgot to mention changes the health bar dividers.
> 
> Edit: Merlini also goes over them very clearly in his first tutorial.


Nice, thanks for those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Hey, do we have a thread for trading DOTA 2 items?


Not that I'm aware of, might as well use this thread.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not that I'm aware of, might as well use this thread.


Got some Pudge hooks to trade







Uncommon Flesh Rippers. *XSCounter* on Steam.


----------



## Zackcy

I swear Meepo is bugged as hell.

Every MM game, tab + poof combo NEVER works. Sometimes it starts off the first meepo, and more often than not I have to tab + poof 5 times just to get 2 meepos to poof.

When I play private bot games, I don't have this issue.

Maybe I suck under pressure


----------



## jellybeans69

I like how everyone on almost any forums complains about stacks, plus these guys names made me lol
I'm BH here tbh.


----------



## hamzatm

Those names were awesome lmao!

I never have a problem with stacks, the only way you get put against _good_ stacks I find is if you have a mean 4-5 man stack yourself.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I have a Commander's Skirt of the Flamguard, willing to trade four keys or five rares for it.


----------



## hamzatm

I have four keys, let's do this:

Edit: oh wait sorry I already got that


----------



## Zulli85

Well Dota Buff is dead, at least for now.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Well Dota Buff is dead, at least for now.


not before I got a screenshot of my best dota 2 achievement/record!



hard to believe I was that good 2 months ago







gotten a few perfect 0 death games and loss-less days since then...


----------



## dranas

I have Flesh rippers, Armor of thunderwrath's calling, Winged Paladins Gauntlets, and Champion of Emauracus for trade. steam name is *dranas85* if interested. Im looking for things for Juggernaut, Lycan, Chaos Knight or the Sand King. But if it looks cool I may be interested still.


----------



## Lazy Bear

We should really get a five man going, though, for real. I'd love to play with you guys.


----------



## TheOddOne

^You can add me my steam is: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960956910


----------



## HarrisLam

i'd love to im not good enough to pair with most of yall so...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i'd love to im not good enough to pair with most of yall so...


There is so much you can learn alone. unless you start playing with better player and team player then you you will be stuck ~ same level no matter how many wins you get unless you just play few heros.


----------



## TheOddOne

^This guy lost his lane to Luna and Lone Druid


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> ^You can add me my steam is: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960956910


Invite sent


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I hate wen you lose because you overconfident carry in your team decides to buy a Divine Rapier and then get killed.


----------



## HarrisLam

jesus, I planned to play till like 2 hours later but dam, gotta take a break after that crazy game

opponent was crystal maiden, lina, zeus, warlord and naix, AKA 4 crazy ass mage and a BKB tank

my team was skeleton king, troll, SA, tide and anti mage, AKA 4 carries and a tank

There was no doubt to have a bad early game, we went roughly 0-5, then all the way to 2-11, I myself (anti mage) was 0-3 at that time

They ganked us quite a few times, towers were easily 2-6 about 15-20 minutes in. They then took top rax with just one trial while killing a few of us on the way.

Then things started changing......

They took mid rax too, but not before taking a few tries, dying quite a bit everytime. Our SA did a great job in doing smoke and almost get triple kill everytime. They still ended up getting it, but SA got fed along the way and we all got some levels out of it.

They started pushing bottom too, but we were finally strong enough to stay alive through those spells. We BKBed the hell out of them, team wipe them like three times when they push bottom for the win.

After that the tide just completely turned. Man....Extremely horrible early game, 2 lanes down, it's about as close as it can get.....

I mean, I've had closer games in terms of main destruction, but in terms of the idea of mages vs carries, we tilted the balance back just in time man, if only they had 1 sheep stick, or if they decide to push in every tower 30 seconds faster(that would be 3 minutes for 6 towers), or if our SA was any less good, the whole game could have been different


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> jesus, I planned to play till like 2 hours later but dam, gotta take a break after that crazy game
> 
> opponent was crystal maiden, lina, zeus, warlord and naix, AKA 4 crazy ass mage and a BKB tank
> 
> my team was skeleton king, troll, SA, tide and anti mage, AKA 4 carries and a tank
> 
> There was no doubt to have a bad early game, we went roughly 0-5, then all the way to 2-11, I myself (anti mage) was 0-3 at that time
> 
> They ganked us quite a few times, towers were easily 2-6 about 15-20 minutes in. They then took top rax with just one trial while killing a few of us on the way.
> 
> Then things started changing......
> 
> They took mid rax too, but not before taking a few tries, dying quite a bit everytime. Our SA did a great job in doing smoke and almost get triple kill everytime. They still ended up getting it, but SA got fed along the way and we all got some levels out of it.
> 
> They started pushing bottom too, but we were finally strong enough to stay alive through those spells. We BKBed the hell out of them, team wipe them like three times when they push bottom for the win.
> 
> After that the tide just completely turned. Man....Extremely horrible early game, 2 lanes down, it's about as close as it can get.....
> 
> I mean, I've had closer games in terms of main destruction, but in terms of the idea of mages vs carries, we tilted the balance back just in time man, if only they had 1 sheep stick, or if they decide to push in every tower 30 seconds faster(that would be 3 minutes for 6 towers), or if our SA was any less good, the whole game could have been different


In those situations if im the winning team and I'm the support, I stay as far away as possible and jungle up so I don't feed and let the 4 carry team get back into the game, and also ward very aggressively so they can't pop out to gank. That said, I've been on the losing end of that kind of carry lineup and it's annoying as hell to lose to


----------



## hamzatm

Most important thing when up against a 4 carry lineup is not to spend time last hit farming after a reasonable amount of time (ie when your mages get their core spells, could be as early as lv 3). Farm towers, farm heroes, win asap or its over.

edit: Oh and be aggressive but for christ's sake don't towerdive - the best way of giving vulnerable carry heroes free early kills! Just go for stacked pushes and harass them off the lane and kill the tower instead of diving (if you can't get the kill on the hero straight off I mean).


----------



## Zulli85

Counter 4 carry lineup with 5 carry lineup.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Most important thing when up against a 4 carry lineup is not to spend time last hit farming after a reasonable amount of time (ie when your mages get their core spells, could be as early as lv 3). Farm towers, farm heroes, win asap or its over.
> 
> edit: Oh and be aggressive but for christ's sake don't towerdive - the best way of giving vulnerable carry heroes free early kills! Just go for stacked pushes and harass them off the lane and kill the tower instead of diving (if you can't get the kill on the hero straight off I mean).


I agree, when playing against a carry heavy team, aim to win around the 30 minute mark (give or take)... otherwise its over (unless the carry heavy team is feeding). The carries will start taking over around the 40 minute mark if given enough farm...


----------



## JAM3S121

I feel like valve is planning on making this game way to carebear, first you can't see half of the competitive stats in game, no shown ranking etc. I realize that moba's communitys generally suck due to these things but I personally feel its not unreasonable to know what my teammates stats are to know what to expect/pick around there best heros/stats with those heros. etc


----------



## hamzatm

Dotabuff.com


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I feel like valve is planning on making this game way to carebear, first you can't see half of the competitive stats in game, no shown ranking etc. I realize that moba's communitys generally suck due to these things but I personally feel its not unreasonable to know what my teammates stats are to know what to expect/pick around there best heros/stats with those heros. etc


Although they aren't able to get new data atm, for just a couple days now, check out Dotabuff.com.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Most important thing when up against a 4 carry lineup is not to spend time last hit farming after a reasonable amount of time (ie when your mages get their core spells, could be as early as lv 3). Farm towers, farm heroes, win asap or its over.
> 
> edit: Oh and be aggressive but for christ's sake don't towerdive - the best way of giving vulnerable carry heroes free early kills! Just go for stacked pushes and harass them off the lane and kill the tower instead of diving (if you can't get the kill on the hero straight off I mean).


that was what they chose to do. they started ganking around lv 4, and started pushing around lv7 from what i recall

after the 6 towers, they were around lv 13 or so, i was probably lv 10. Thank god our SA was the 1st one in my team to start being able to put up a fight, well, for obvious reasons. opposite team still slowly getting our 2nd rax, but we get to leach levels from SA triple kills

i dont think they can stop us by jungling and avoiding contact. It is the frequent pushes that net them so many kills, so many towers that fuel them.


----------



## Sainesk

some games just make me want to quit this game...

playing only carry on the team, Tiny insists on mid, Dark Seer stealing every last hit in our lane, Tiny wasting mana on creeps before fights, tosses me into the 5 of them Tiny/team don't bother engaging while i'm getting owned, and of course in 2 v 1 situations he tosses at creeps, and to top it all off Tiny tells me to buy wards which I would if DS would let me have some gold... *rage*







Treant league game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> some games just make me want to quit this game...
> 
> playing only carry on the team, Tiny insists on mid, Dark Seer stealing every last hit in our lane, Tiny wasting mana on creeps before fights, tosses me into the 5 of them Tiny/team don't bother engaging while i'm getting owned, and of course in 2 v 1 situations he tosses at creeps, and to top it all off Tiny tells me to buy wards which I would if DS would let me have some gold... *rage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treant league game.


Welcome to pub Dota. You gotta play with some friends, use this thread and/or the Steam OCN group to find some people.

Edit - Feel the power that is Phantom Lancer.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> some games just make me want to quit this game...
> 
> playing only carry on the team, Tiny insists on mid, Dark Seer stealing every last hit in our lane, Tiny wasting mana on creeps before fights, tosses me into the 5 of them Tiny/team don't bother engaging while i'm getting owned, and of course in 2 v 1 situations he tosses at creeps, and to top it all off Tiny tells me to buy wards which I would if DS would let me have some gold... *rage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treant league game.


Having years of experience in dota, I'm highly tolerant against this kind of situations, it just sucks when you now have a permanent W:L record. The most attractive aspect about original dota to me was that when the game ends, it really ends. Absolutely nothing will be carried over to the next. Did really bad last game? No worries! Move on, next game will be a fresh new start.

Well, no more of that now

Maybe we should team up. What is your current ranking on dotabuff? Cuz that sounds like the skill level of the games I'm having


----------



## jacobrjett

just started playing this game. i quite like it. still learning though.

feel free to add me if anyone wants to play with me - my steam acc is hankkypanky


----------



## HarrisLam

Anyone else thinks bloodseeker with force staff is total bull?

Seriously, not only does it deal damage just from the push, you also wont know what the hell was going on at first and only able to react afterwards, and if you're in a fight, theres bound to be something that leads your hero to auto move after the push. Totally insane damage before you press that H. Not to mention the position you press H at is necessarily favorable for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> just started playing this game. i quite like it. still learning though.
> 
> feel free to add me if anyone wants to play with me - my steam acc is hankkypanky


At work now. Will add once I get home and start playing (which probably won't be tonight, it's 11pm right now...)

Just curious, what hero(s) are you liking / trying to learn so far? Have you started playing against humans?


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Anyone else thinks bloodseeker with force staff is total bull?
> 
> Seriously, not only does it deal damage just from the push, you also wont know what the hell was going on at first and only able to react afterwards, and if you're in a fight, theres bound to be something that leads your hero to auto move after the push. Totally insane damage before you press that H. Not to mention the position you press H at is necessarily favorable for you.


Force staff on BS would bee kind of strange itemization... I could see that setup being super OP on Rubric under certain conditions... Steal BS ulty, use it, force staff some one... steal pudge hook... or any other spell that would move the ruptured hero a good distance.


----------



## hamzatm

BS with force is balanced, it doesn't make him overpowered or anything. It gives him a damage boost mid game but reduces his later game effectiveness. You can counter it the same way you counter bloodseeker normally, by teamwork and carrying tp.

As for Rubick stealing BS ult lol, its easier to have a pudge on your own team or something


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Has anyone noticed Dota 2 is getting more populated. When i started in May ~ 30-50K. Now its 200-250K


----------



## HarrisLam

maybe its just me feeling hard to not lose too much HP to forced rupture? I dont know, I play every game at 250 ping so...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Has anyone noticed Dota 2 is getting more populated. When i started in May ~ 30-50K. Now its 200-250K


a lot of invites have been sent during this time. When you started, a lot of people were still begging for an invite in freebie section. Now there are too many invites nobody wants them. It has kind of peaked out


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> maybe its just me feeling hard to not lose too much HP to forced rupture? I dont know, I play every game at 250 ping so...
> a lot of invites have been sent during this time. When you started, a lot of people were still begging for an invite in freebie section. Now there are too many invites nobody wants them. It has kind of peaked out


Yeah but u still need a invite. Once it free with no invite it should go even more.


----------



## TheOddOne

Just buy a TP, rupture? no problem, TP out, force staff ? no problem, TP out.


----------



## mylilpony

A lot more people in the OCN channels too. No one talks though


----------



## hamzatm

Regarding BS Force, you don't lose much HP. Just don't mess up yourself and you'll be fine. If you're a squishy int and he is stacked with damage, if you aren't confident then something like an euls will help you survive (eul him and tp, goes through his silence)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Anyone else thinks bloodseeker with force staff is total bull?
> 
> Seriously, not only does it deal damage just from the push, you also wont know what the hell was going on at first and only able to react afterwards, and if you're in a fight, theres bound to be something that leads your hero to auto move after the push. Totally insane damage before you press that H. Not to mention the position you press H at is necessarily favorable for you.
> At work now. Will add once I get home and start playing (which probably won't be tonight, it's 11pm right now...)
> 
> Just curious, what hero(s) are you liking / trying to learn so far? Have you started playing against humans?


Buy a TP and use it after he force staffs you if you won't survive otherwise. 2350 is a lot of gold especially compared to a 135 gold item that can counter it. Not to mention that 2350 prevents him from farming carry items as quick as he normally would. You should have a tp on you at all times anyway, double clicking it automatically sends you back to the fountain as well. FYI Bloodrage silences you but you can still use items.


----------



## redalert

I actually downloaded this game yesterday and installed it. I never played any game that is even remotely like this ever but watching some youtube videos of some gameplay it makes wanna try it out. Im gonna stick with the single player mode for awhile before I try playing against other people.


----------



## Fortunex

Force Staff on BS is a pretty bad item. You're spending 2.5k for what? A 300 damage nuke? You're much better off putting that money towards some decent damage item, let your soft support/semi-carry get the FS.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Having years of experience in dota, I'm highly tolerant against this kind of situations, it just sucks when you now have a permanent W:L record. The most attractive aspect about original dota to me was that when the game ends, it really ends. Absolutely nothing will be carried over to the next. Did really bad last game? No worries! Move on, next game will be a fresh new start.
> 
> Well, no more of that now
> 
> Maybe we should team up. What is your current ranking on dotabuff? Cuz that sounds like the skill level of the games I'm having


I was gold last I checked playing as random, probably terrible compared to some people here but not so bad that i'd pull anything like that Tiny or Dark Seer in that game did. Think I could hit Plat and beyond without a sweat if Dotabuff comes back.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Welcome to pub Dota. You gotta play with some friends, use this thread and/or the Steam OCN group to find some people.


I quite like pub, meet some nice people at times - just these 1% of games that make me vent. Wouldn't mind some mandatory tutorials.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I actually downloaded this game yesterday and installed it. I never played any game that is even remotely like this ever but watching some youtube videos of some gameplay it makes wanna try it out. Im gonna stick with the single player mode for awhile before I try playing against other people.


Welcome. Post here if you need some help or tips, lot of people here helping out other people.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I was gold last I checked playing as random, probably terrible compared to some people here but not so bad that i'd pull anything like that Tiny or Dark Seer in that game did. Think I could hit Plat and beyond without a sweat if Dotabuff comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like pub, meet some nice people at times - just these 1% of games that make me vent. Wouldn't mind some mandatory tutorials.


Oh alright, had a feeling you have to deal with stuff like that more often.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Regarding BS Force, you don't lose much HP. Just don't mess up yourself and you'll be fine. If you're a squishy int and he is stacked with damage, if you aren't confident then something like an euls will help you survive (eul him and tp, goes through his silence)


its always in a team fight and they use rupture-force as an intiator (and always me), so whatever that channels myself probably wont work as I die so fast. Rupture is half HP and 2 hits from BS plus like another spell would end it for me

I forgot what my hero was though, i felt that's quite important to take into account too









in other situations such as 1v1 encounter, I'm not too pissed about the combo. In a team fight it's like a vengeful swap that deals massive damage, proceed to "immobilize", BUT doesn't even swap the enemy hero forward
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I was gold last I checked playing as random, probably terrible compared to some people here but not so bad that i'd pull anything like that Tiny or Dark Seer in that game did. Think I could hit Plat and beyond without a sweat if Dotabuff comes back.


dude....

you maybe gold (me too), but your game history is like the reverse of mine...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> its always in a team fight and they use rupture-force as an intiator (and always me), so whatever that channels myself probably wont work as I die so fast. Rupture is half HP and 2 hits from BS plus like another spell would end it for me
> 
> I forgot what my hero was though, i felt that's quite important to take into account too


Bad positioning then. Dunno what hero you were but it sounds like you were a squishy caster. Teams tend to target the heroes that die the quickest first unless they've got a good shot to take out the carry quickly.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

They should make it so if you tp you take damage = to the distance traveled so instant kill







.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> its always in a team fight and they use rupture-force as an intiator (and always me), so whatever that channels myself probably wont work as I die so fast. Rupture is half HP and 2 hits from BS plus like another spell would end it for me
> 
> I forgot what my hero was though, i felt that's quite important to take into account too


You need to provide for your weaknesses in any game of dota, by any means possible - positioning and item choice being the main factors.

If I was playing any low HP hero and the enemy team had so much as a venge/sven/sk any stun, I would ensure I stay safe (by any means as stated above) until a teamfight gets started on someone else because the current burst-damage meta means almost 100% instakill against squishy heroes out of position.

More specific example, if I was playing Chen support holding pipe, meka etc then I would for sure be nowhere near the frontlines or get initated upon. If I get perma stunned to death with my low HP my team will have a huge disadvantage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They should make it so if you tp you take damage = to the distance traveled so instant kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Need to mindf**k them, tp a screen away to the nearest tower and laught at their bafflement!


----------



## Krud

just scrimmed vs purge (dota caster), blitz (dota streamer), and some other people. We ended up losing but it was a fun game.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> just scrimmed vs purge (dota caster), blitz (dota streamer), and some other people. We ended up losing but it was a fun game.


How did you manage to do that lol


----------



## LuciferRising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 1080p all max , my guess 100 with both being stock (also remember to fps_max 999 in console)


I must not use vsync on when gaming right?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferRising*
> 
> I must not use vsync on when gaming right?


I use it and I don't find a problem with it on in this game


----------



## dezahp

Haven't really been able to play lately. ;/ Being sick and starting classes last week really sucks....


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> How did you manage to do that lol


Just by chance, my team and theirs were looking for scrims at the same time.
We were also 1 game away from playing Dignitas in a tournament, I think it was for the best that we lost. They ended up beating the team we lost to 2-0 (with a troll team)


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Just by chance, my team and theirs were looking for scrims at the same time.
> We were also 1 game away from playing Dignitas in a tournament, I think it was for the best that we lost. They ended up beating the team we lost to 2-0 (with a troll team)


Thats a cool... but to bad type deal... got to play against some one famous but to bad you couldn't beat them!

Any one else kinda meh about trolls attack animations? the don't really feel all that great. and its more like hey i'm going to clap you to death with my axes rather than a 'humanoid" swing axes. Though the throw is kind of ok, i'll look more into it but I deff think some polishing could go on here... need to check out the store and see if he has better items... or any items at all I could trade for.


----------



## HarrisLam

apparently dotabuff counts less games than the game client. Some games recognized by the game client are not "real games" to dotabuff? Why would there be a double standard...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Thats a cool... but to bad type deal... got to play against some one famous but to bad you couldn't beat them!
> 
> Any one else kinda meh about trolls attack animations? the don't really feel all that great. and its more like hey i'm going to clap you to death with my axes rather than a 'humanoid" swing axes. Though the throw is kind of ok, i'll look more into it but I deff think some polishing could go on here... need to check out the store and see if he has better items... or any items at all I could trade for.


I miss the sound of the lifesteal attack from war3 dota, I wish they could use that one. As for the animation, I think that it kind of sucks right now how the orb attacks look all the same as normal attacks. Not cool.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud*
> 
> Just by chance, my team and theirs were looking for scrims at the same time.
> We were also 1 game away from playing Dignitas in a tournament, I think it was for the best that we lost. They ended up beating the team we lost to 2-0 (with a troll team)


Damn my friend's team (Taeyeon Peas) actually made that far ? wow


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> apparently dotabuff counts less games than the game client. Some games recognized by the game client are not "real games" to dotabuff? Why would there be a double standard...
> I miss the sound of the lifesteal attack from war3 dota, I wish they could use that one. As for the animation, I think that it kind of sucks right now how the orb attacks look all the same as normal attacks. Not cool.


Dotabuff hasn't been able to get new game info the past several days and apparently there is a new button you have to click in the game settings to allow you to share your game data. More info here.

https://dotabuff.com/pages/enabling-statistics


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dotabuff hasn't been able to get new game info the past several days and apparently there is a new button you have to click in the game settings to allow you to share your game data. More info here.
> 
> https://dotabuff.com/pages/enabling-statistics


did that 1 day ago, dotabuff is now already tracking at the same pace, still roughly 4-5 games short comparing to the client


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> did that 1 day ago, dotabuff is now already tracking at the same pace, still roughly 4-5 games short comparing to the client


You probably played those games when Dotabuff was unable to get new game info for 2-3 days or however long it was.


----------



## dezahp

I really wish people really played in their own regions or at least understood the language barrier of the regions they are playing in. The time I did get to spend on playing that I don't really have anymore lately was just a huge waste of time...losing both games...one with huge fat troll and another one with 3 foreigners who were most likely japs....I wanted to strangle each and every one of them.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You probably played those games when Dotabuff was unable to get new game info for 2-3 days or however long it was.


aww

that would suck, because I think I won more in the missing games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I really wish people really played in their own regions or at least understood the language barrier of the regions they are playing in. The time I did get to spend on playing that I don't really have anymore lately was just a huge waste of time...losing both games...one with huge fat troll and another one with 3 foreigners who were most likely japs....I wanted to strangle each and every one of them.


Well, if a person plays well, he will plays well without communicating (in pubs, I assume?)

you guys already got it good in the US, cuz no matter where you come from, you should be able to communicate using english. If i play in southeast asia region though, doesn't matter what my nationality is, I wouldn't understand english, chinese, japanese, korean and vietamese all at the same time.

searching games in multiple regions kind of making the search easier, especially if ones from asia (the minority race in dota, it seems)


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> aww
> 
> that would suck, because I think I won more in the missing games.
> Well, if a person plays well, he will plays well without communicating (in pubs, I assume?)
> 
> you guys already got it good in the US, cuz no matter where you come from, you should be able to communicate using english. If i play in southeast asia region though, doesn't matter what my nationality is, I wouldn't understand english, chinese, japanese, korean and vietamese all at the same time.
> 
> searching games in multiple regions kind of making the search easier, especially if ones from asia (the minority race in dota, it seems)


No, communication is huge. They should make it like starcraft2 where you didn't have a choice what region you play on. You have to play in your region.


----------



## hamzatm

I agree communication is just so important. Especially when people are on different skill levels and the clever one can lead the team, individual skill doesn't count for much in Dota overall.

This isn't aimed at anyone in particular, but if you can't communicate where you play yourself, then why would you want to ruin the games where people _should_ be able to communicate if it wasn't for you? It's about not being selfish and ruining games that had the potential to be good just because you want to wait a minute less for an hour long game of Dota.

I usually have this problem with people speaking Cyrillic (Russian etc). I have absolutely no problem with the people themselves, but if they can't speak English then get the heck off the EU servers! They have their own server for northern Europe for a reason.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I agree communication is just so important. Especially when people are on different skill levels and the clever one can lead the team, individual skill doesn't count for much in Dota overall.
> 
> This isn't aimed at anyone in particular, but if you can't communicate where you play yourself, then why would you want to ruin the games where people _should_ be able to communicate if it wasn't for you? It's about not being selfish and ruining games that had the potential to be good just because you want to wait a minute less for an hour long game of Dota.
> 
> I usually have this problem with people speaking Cyrillic (Russian etc). I have absolutely no problem with the people themselves, but if they can't speak English then get the heck off the EU servers! They have their own server for northern Europe for a reason.


Little worse for us in America... I don't have a problem with the russians in general as the one's who do end up on my team at least do well and ping enough to let me know whats going on... my problem lies in the terrible..... South American players that make it onto the us servers. Its beyond annoying as they never shut the hell up, always think their good (when they're clearly not) and blame every one else when they do something obviously ******ed. I'd love to say its just one or two bad apple or two or bad luck.... but do to the frequency of how often I see them doing this.. I just assume as soon as I see spanish in hero selection I've lost the game. I still try to play to win... but at 10 min when the SA player is 0-10-0... I give up.


----------



## Zulli85

This has been talked about a good bit over at reddit. There is a post that has quite a lot of upvotes, one of the most of any post in the Dota 2 section, and they're trying to get Valve's attention with it. Comment section for the post at the link below.



http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/17bbu5/yes_valve_please_do/


----------



## hamzatm

Yeah they should have bonus XP for playing in your closest server. The language thing wouldn't work as it's open to abuse (people lying to troll the normal dudes)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Welcome. Post here if you need some help or tips, lot of people here helping out other people.


I started to play it for a couple hours in single player and things I learned:

Controls are really weird since I never played anything like this before.
I really suck at this game so far and their is a huge learning curve
I should stick with a ranged hero cause using melee hero I was dying really quick.
Its gonna be a LONG time before I even would attempt playing with other people.


----------



## adizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I started to play it for a couple hours in single player and things I learned:
> 
> Controls are really weird since I never played anything like this before.
> I really suck at this game so far and their is a huge learning curve
> I should stick with a ranged hero cause using melee hero I was dying really quick.
> Its gonna be a LONG time before I even would attempt playing with other people.


You should try playing co-op bot games at least, play with someone who's willing to teach you. You can learn much faster that way.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Yeah they should have bonus XP for playing in your closest server. The language thing wouldn't work as it's open to abuse (people lying to troll the normal dudes)


True but it should help. There should be an option to play only with people in your region imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I started to play it for a couple hours in single player and things I learned:
> 
> Controls are really weird since I never played anything like this before.
> I really suck at this game so far and their is a huge learning curve
> I should stick with a ranged hero cause using melee hero I was dying really quick.
> Its gonna be a LONG time before I even would attempt playing with other people.


You'll get used to the controls, you should set hotkeys for your abilities and items so that they are the same for every hero. For example my hero abilities hotkeys z x c v and I have the item slots bound to my mouse buttons. You only have to change it once in the settings and it will apply to all heroes.

There is indeed a huge learning curve, probably the biggest of all video games. Using ranged heroes for a while probably isn't a bad idea and don't be too afraid to jump into matchmaking games. You'll be matched with players of equal skill.

There are a lot of resources out there so you an learn the basics and even advanced stuff if you want. Playdota.com is great. The guides there were designed for Dota 1 but the games are exactly the same so don't let that throw you off. Every hero, item, building, and even the trees are all the same. Hope this helps!

http://www.playdota.com/guides


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I started to play it for a couple hours in single player and things I learned:
> 
> Controls are really weird since I never played anything like this before.
> I really suck at this game so far and their is a huge learning curve
> I should stick with a ranged hero cause using melee hero I was dying really quick.
> Its gonna be a LONG time before I even would attempt playing with other people.


Weird cuz melees are suppose to be tanky.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Weird cuz melees are suppose to be tanky.


Easier to stay out of harms way with ranged.


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

I just got into to this and I'll have to admit, the learning curve is steep but not too steep. Couple players were telling me that I was bad at the game but I just had to reiterate that I only began playing it. Wasn't playing against others tho, just playing with bots, which is still difficult for noobs I suppose. All in all, I think it's good, just have to learn of the items to buy.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sm0keydaBear*
> 
> I just got into to this and I'll have to admit, the learning curve is steep but not too steep. Couple players were telling me that I was bad at the game but I just had to reiterate that I only began playing it. Wasn't playing against others tho, just playing with bots, which is still difficult for noobs I suppose. All in all, I think it's good, just have to learn of the items to buy.


That is pretty dumb, calling people bad when you're playing against bots lol. I'm sure they are bad themselves.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> No, communication is huge. They should make it like starcraft2 where you didn't have a choice what region you play on.


I can understand everyone's concern

but there are other reasons not to limit it like that. thats why the custom map scene of starcraft 2 southeast asia(SEA) region was completely died, plus people can't play with either oversea friends, that's why SC2 did finally open up the portal to let them play on US. If you buy a copy of SEA region, you actually get a free US region account.

But yes, in a 5v5 game that is dota, the impact will be bigger because I doubt anyone has 9 friends to occupy the entire game.

obviously I dont have this problem since I understand english anyway, I just don't dislike these foreign guys as much, it's probably because the ones I met weren't exceptionally bad players in any way. I have a bigger problem with whiny kids that's anti-teamwork and calling names everywhere.


----------



## jellybeans69

Regarding controls it really depends. I could never go back to WC3 Dota now f.e

My controls are something like this

Skills [1] - 1 , [2] - 2 , [3] - 3 , [ult] - 4, addition skills Q/F
Items , TAB-E-5-X-C , 6th default as i rarely need more than 3-4 usable item slots.
Courier - Mouse 5
Stop - Mouse 4


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Weird cuz melees are suppose to be tanky.


Melee hereos aren't tanky enough to forgo making big mistakes, mistakes you don't make as ranged.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Melee hereos aren't tanky enough to forgo making big mistakes, mistakes you don't make as ranged.


I agree when dealing with early game, ranged just has such a huge advantage early game at being able keeping melee hero's out and unable to last hit well. Which is usually why when I do play a melee its something that can get life steal as a early item and jungle as much as possible... I hate beyond any thing else overly aggressive ranged heroes (especially supports) during the early game-> I'm not talking about denies, but blowing all their mana before 3 to try kill a non-carry and then running to tower and mana potting for ages to try and come back an do it again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Regarding controls it really depends. I could never go back to WC3 Dota now f.e
> 
> My controls are something like this
> 
> Skills [1] - 1 , [2] - 2 , [3] - 3 , [ult] - 4, addition skills Q/F
> Items , TAB-E-5-X-C , 6th default as i rarely need more than 3-4 usable item slots.
> Courier - Mouse 5
> Stop - Mouse 4


that seems like a fairly complicated setup... out side of the skills section 1-4...

I have a G13 so my little Joystic is 1/2/3/4 and 5 is the little button under it. Space is above it (I use space to hold position) abilities are q w e r t y, q->r standard t and y for the extra abilities (rubric). 6 is the same, but I don't use as none active items go in this slot (Treads if I don't want them switching attributes, vlads, van guard, Battle Furry, etc)


----------



## hamzatm

It's "Rubick"









And "Battlefury"
















And "Vanguard" is one word























Anyway yeah ranged heroes are insanely easier to play when you're getting into dota. And that doesn't only apply to the laning phase, if you're melee and aren't sure what to do in teamfights it is very very easy to end up running about trying to attack stuff, chasing stuff, and dying. When ranged attacking stuff is much easier and you can do it at a safe distance.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Had to type fast, no time to check every things... boss was on his way over


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> True but it should help. There should be an option to play only with people in your region imo.
> You'll get used to the controls, you should set hotkeys for your abilities and items so that they are the same for every hero. For example my hero abilities hotkeys z x c v and I have the item slots bound to my mouse buttons. You only have to change it once in the settings and it will apply to all heroes.
> 
> There is indeed a huge learning curve, probably the biggest of all video games. Using ranged heroes for a while probably isn't a bad idea and don't be too afraid to jump into matchmaking games. You'll be matched with players of equal skill.
> 
> There are a lot of resources out there so you an learn the basics and even advanced stuff if you want. Playdota.com is great. The guides there were designed for Dota 1 but the games are exactly the same so don't let that throw you off. Every hero, item, building, and even the trees are all the same. Hope this helps!
> 
> http://www.playdota.com/guides


yeah just getting used to the camera thing is weird and I kept hitting the W key trying to walk too many FPS games lol.


----------



## Lazy Bear

My (used) controls are:

*Camera:*
Up: W
Down: S
Left: A
Right: D

*Items:*
Mouse 12-17

*Abilities:*
Mouse 6-11

*Others:*
Attack: Q
Focus hero: Mouse 5
Stop: F
Latest death: Space
Tabbing through controlled units: Tab

Yeah, I'm a bit unorthodox.


----------



## Sainesk

another new chest to take away from my cosmetic item drops?







better open without a key once there's an option other than to delete it...


----------



## ocping

Hello to OCN Dota2 players


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> another new chest to take away from my cosmetic item drops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better open without a key once there's an option other than to delete it...


God I wish that was true... or make the keys last for more than one use @ current price.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> There is indeed a huge learning curve, probably the biggest of all video games.


It's not that bad =p This game's learning curve has got nothing on Dwarf Fortress or EVE.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> It's not that bad =p This game's learning curve has got nothing on Dwarf Fortress or EVE.


Different style games, so the comparison is moot. IMHO its more like this - LoL-Dota2-Hon... Dota 2 and Hon are very similar, but HoN is a bit more fast paced thus raising the curve just a little bit more. Their are others like smite, but I've never played it so I can't really comment on it.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I agree when dealing with early game, ranged just has such a huge advantage early game at being able keeping melee hero's out and unable to last hit well. Which is usually why when I do play a melee its something that can get life steal as a early item and jungle as much as possible... I hate beyond any thing else overly aggressive ranged heroes (especially supports) during the early game-> I'm not talking about denies, but blowing all their mana before 3 to try kill a non-carry and then running to tower and mana potting for ages to try and come back an do it again.
> that seems like a fairly complicated setup... out side of the skills section 1-4...
> 
> I have a G13 so my little Joystic is 1/2/3/4 and 5 is the little button under it. Space is above it (I use space to hold position) abilities are q w e r t y, q->r standard t and y for the extra abilities (rubric). 6 is the same, but I don't use as none active items go in this slot (Treads if I don't want them switching attributes, vlads, van guard, Battle Furry, etc)


Not as complicated as you think, all binds are relatively close to each other so i can reach them with very small finger movements.
Some melees are fine against ranged though, in 1v1 troll in melee form could do well against almost any ranged for example and there are other melees that could lane against ranged. I'd rather say its more about kiting mid game that makes ranged good against melee.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Not as complicated as you think, all binds are relatively close to each other so i can reach them with very small finger movements.
> Some melees are fine against ranged though, in 1v1 troll in melee form could do well against almost any ranged for example and there are other melees that could lane against ranged. I'd rather say its more about kiting mid game that makes ranged good against melee.


My bad luck is when picking a melee and laning... I'm always against a Dark Seer, Kotl or Necro lately. All of which are SUPER annyoing... DS has his "radiance" shild (forgot the skill's actuall name), Kotl just stands far back and pumps out illuminate and necro has his aura. Then there's the Zues's n WR that are super annoying... like zues spamming lvl 1 chain lightning to get "static shock" hits on you or WR's ******* focused arrow...


----------



## hamzatm

Gotta dodge that windrunner powershot! It has a cast animation and a sound too, watch out for it.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Gotta dodge that windrunner powershot! It has a cast animation and a sound too, watch out for it.


Can't dodge a cast when you can't see the caster casting... thats why ulty then blink on sand king is so strong, you miss 1 tick maybe, but its worth it to get the cast off.


----------



## jellybeans69

If you see someone on enemy team pick Zeus and you'll be going mid, just pick up the stick, it's rather easy to dodge chain lighting with ranged. Kotl is more annoying when he turtles with team, but yes it can be pain to lane against him,he's rather squishy though and if dived by two can be killed pretty easy. Dark seer is considered very strong pick and can often against trilanes with his skill-set, while yes WR is decent , if she's soloing i'd send QoP against her and she gets pretty much f-ed.


----------



## TheOddOne

GG Skuzzy


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Can't dodge a cast when you can't see the caster casting... thats why ulty then blink on sand king is so strong, you miss 1 tick maybe, but its worth it to get the cast off.


Yeah obviously that's why blink ult is good









Anyway, you can do enough, just by expecting it. Why do you think pros are so fast? It isn't reactions alone, they expect stuff beforehand they know what to watch out for and they have already formulated an action plan.


----------



## Dan35708

How much modding can be done? Can you program running simultaneously overwrite the current health meters with a bigger meter and display the number of HP in it?


----------



## jellybeans69

You can change how much is 1 bar that i know for sure.


----------



## HarrisLam

After a game last night, I finally balanced my record. It was an uneasy game too. Our pudge was clearly a new player (awful hooks, never rot against heros, not even when ult), got first blooded by sniper in mid. Sniper proceed to gank at bottom and got to like 5-1 before even reaching lv11.

Luckily we had a SA that stayed in lane long enough for basic items, and a pretty good batrider that initiate fights for us. I was a sven that did OK early game, proceed to own all in damage after finishing battlefury. When I was lv 4 (sniper already got first blood and a successful gank, pudge admitted to being new) I KNEW we lost that game. Turns out we really didn't. The feeling of finishing that game on top was very rewarding.

I'm now 59-57 on game client, 57-57 on dotabuff. Gotta be feeling good, man. I came all the way from having a great record of say 15-9, then things went all the way south to 19-28 or something similar. Some from my hero try-outs, some bad teammates, some bad teamwork, got losing streaks left and right.

Gotta say though, things got A LOT better after I ditched my favorite hero tidehunter









But seriously, the sudden thought of "maybe no one in my team is worthy enough for me to trade Sven / Drow away for a ravage" really helped me get out of the record hell hole....


----------



## jellybeans69

http://dotabuff.com/matches/115966096

This happens when happen to random Wisp and Ursa, 0:00 roshan , 3 roshan kills by 30th minute , eeez game


----------



## hamzatm

Dat sylla

(aka lone druid)


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Dat sylla
> 
> (aka lone druid)


Na its all about that fuzzy wuzzy or da king of trolls!


----------



## jellybeans69

We were 5man stack, all his items were in da bear


----------



## TheOddOne

Did you guys actually picked Nyx LD Ursa wisp in an all pick, speaking of try hard







jk jk well played


----------



## TheOddOne

Did you guys actually picked Nyx LD Ursa wisp in an all pick, speaking of try hard







jk jk well played


----------



## jellybeans69

ursa wisp were randoms about others i do not remember


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Whats this nonsense I hear that ursa/wisp can do Roshan at 0:00?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Whats this nonsense I hear that ursa/wisp can do Roshan at 0:00?


Ursa + Sylla even easier with bear tanking, ursa has passive that stacks and does more damage the more you keep attacking target. Even though i misclicked and took other skill we still did down rosh at time creeps went out


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Whats this nonsense I hear that ursa/wisp can do Roshan at 0:00?







unless they've been nerfed other combos can do it too - like Ursa + SK.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless they've been nerfed, other combos can do it too - like Ursa + SK.


Exactly , SK is bit harder though than wisp combo or with sylla, and they haven't been nerfed , but given i'm playing stack or not i'll always check rosh if theres ursa + wisp/sk/sylla/furi or even enigma.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless they've been nerfed other combos can do it too - like Ursa + SK.


That's interesting, see I don't play wisp so I don't know any of the hero's abilities out side of that tether helps some how and he can warp like 2 or 3 players with max ulty. I can see how doing that in a stack would be ******ed good for your and your partner.


----------



## hamzatm

I don't see how LD Ursa wisp and the other one is a tryhard lineup. Well any 5 stack can be called tryhard but those heroes aren't exactly imbarrr if y'gets my meaning.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I don't see how LD Ursa wisp and the other one is a tryhard lineup. Well any 5 stack can be called tryhard but those heroes aren't exactly imbarrr if y'gets my meaning.


They're great pubstomp heroes (nyx is highest winrate hero in Diamond league by DBR, and wisp+anything for that much is best combo to dual-queue with for that matter, but can get easy enough countered. Also we randomed as i already mentioned


----------



## hamzatm

Yeah was replying to that one eyed pony bro, The Odd One


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Been losing so much lately. Never with a good team.


----------



## TheOddOne

Nice SK today jellybean


----------



## ZealotKi11er

All you need in Dota 2 is a Voice. Follow the voice and most of the time you win.
The reason even in high level Dota 2 you lose is because everyone tries to do their thing.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Nice SK today jellybean


You meant nice random


----------



## hamzatm

Thy shalt be the voice


----------



## Sainesk

Anyone like to play Meepo and okay at it? I was wondering what the best items are on him and order to get them in (currently have as random 6 wins and 100% win rate with him want to keep it up







)

I mainly go Vlads + Power Treads (which I leave on Str for extra HP) first, then Mek, Scepter/Manta (I can't help but pull this face whenever an illusion is being attacked in pubs  but I feel if I ever get into higher tier games, better players won't attack the illusions), then Ring of Aquila (cheap, more aura armor) and AC and usually games near end/over by then. Was wondering if pipe would be a better choice over anything... and what are reasonable item buying orders (not like "get 4 hearts", I mean games where you're not roflstomping the enemy).


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Anyone like to play Meepo and okay at it? I was wondering what the best items are on him and order to get them in (currently have as random 6 wins and 100% win rate with him want to keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I mainly go Vlads + Power Treads (which I leave on Str for extra HP) first, then Mek, Scepter/Manta (I can't help but pull this face whenever an illusion is being attacked in pubs
> but I feel if I ever get into higher tier games, better players won't attack the illusions), then Ring of Aquila (cheap, more aura armor) and AC and usually games near end/over by then. Was wondering if pipe would be a better choice over anything... and what are reasonable item buying orders (not like "get 4 hearts", I mean games where you're not roflstomping the enemy).


You can start with tranquil boots for early survivability/jungle farming, and then take it apart to make your vlads.
Aghs is great. BoTs for tinker-level pushing


----------



## hamzatm

Ahh meepo...

There are two viable builds I usually use, the dagger rush and the mek rush.

Regarding an alternate laning build I see Meepwn (amazing Meepo player from dota-league days) very often start with a ring of protection and ring of regen, and one branch. Then he buys boots to finish tranquil in lane. This was games where he had enough support to get fb on the safe lane/harass away their offlaner so he could farm the boots reliably.

Anyhow, the dagger first build (possibly after treads) is if you are absolutely going to gang like crazy. You max poof with one net, then max geostrike. Then finish net. Play style is to gank whenever possible, with support (not alone)

The mek rush is just that, tranquils/treads or tranquil then disassemble to ring of basilius and treads, and farm mek. I don't consider going vlads first viable over mek, as that burst heal is so much better for you and your team. basilius to mek to vlads is what i usually do.

Now after that, well I basically ensure that by some point in mid game i have vlads and mek and treads and dagger. That's what I feel his core is, although dagger is optional. After this is when most meepo players are left clueless, but you really need to just get what you need. If your team needs an orchid for that storm/DS/voker then get one. Farming is easy for meepo so you aren't exactly money limited. I personally favour travels for the ridiculous mobility it grants. Pipe is an option, if you're in a game where you know you need pipe I would get it straight after mek, before vlads.

You really need to end asap as meepo, you are weak early, but then also peak off mid game, which is when you want to win. Late game Meepo has serious problems against most non-******ed lineups. Suggesting super late items just doesn't really work out, it depends on the game.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> All you need in Dota 2 is a Voice. Follow the voice and most of the time you win.
> The reason even in high level Dota 2 you lose is because everyone tries to do their thing.


So true, had no mic for a week, lost way more than usual. Got my mic back yesterday and haven't lost since.


----------



## Lazy Bear

So does anyone ever want to queue up in a five man?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> So does anyone ever want to queue up in a five man?


If you're down to play support 10 games in a row yes.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Dude I play a mean Enchant.


----------



## jellybeans69

Odd One you up for moar games tonight after 20:00 GMT+2?
Anyone else even if you're terrible and play USE/EW/EA servers you're welcome to join









I'll prolly stream too.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Odd One you up for moar games tonight after 20:00 GMT+2?
> Anyone else even if you're terrible and play USE/EW/EA servers you're welcome to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll prolly stream too.


Yeah sure I'm too lazy to do maths but I guess I will be online this afternoon


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Yeah sure I'm too lazy to do maths but I guess I will be online this afternoon


20:00 GMT+2 is in four hours to make it more simple for ya


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 20:00 GMT+2 is in four hours to make it more simple for ya


is that....30 mins later?

I'm actually around 

The game actually start counting beyond the 10 minute mark even if a guy is between DC and abandonment?

Had a guy DC at 8 minute and never come back but only counted as abandonment after 5 minutes (making the game legit), more than 1 person left after 8min mark, and that game loss actually got counted.

Jesus, for the love of God start counting after 15 minutes man, I mean come on, the average game gotta last 30 minutes at least.


----------



## StrikerX

Who ever wants an invite PM me!... Got like 30 invites -___-


----------



## TwistedTime

Any tips for a newbie? A friend gave me an invite and I plan on installing it and playing a few rounds tomorrow, the problem is that I never played a moba game before(not even dota on Warcraft 3.) so I am going to be clueless on what to do.

I have played RTSs so I will eventually get hotkeys down, just need tips on everything else and probably what certain terms mean.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedTime*
> 
> Any tips for a newbie? A friend gave me an invite and I plan on installing it and playing a few rounds tomorrow, the problem is that I never played a moba game before(not even dota on Warcraft 3.) so I am going to be clueless on what to do.
> 
> I have played RTSs so I will eventually get hotkeys down, just need tips on everything else and probably what certain terms mean.


1) Learn heroes and what can they do, feel free to experiment with new heroes in lobby/practice mode
2) Learn to last-hit if you want to learn how play carry (even if your support get down timing to kill creeps properly when your carry isn't on lane)
3) Learn to stack woods (neutrals spawn every minute) , you can attack camp and pull them away at ~0:53-54 and there will be doublestack of them for more farm because new camp will spawn at 1:00,2:00... when ones your pulling are away from it
4) Learn Wardspots if you want to play support , always get courier if you go on short lane as support , wards if your on hard lane.
a) Hardlane is longest lane if you spawn top (Dire) then hard lane is bottom-right, if you're radiant (bottom team) then hardlane is left-top lane
5) Practice Practice Practice
6) Hit me up in steam - http://steamcommunity.com/id/jellybeans69 and i might show you some pointers given whe're online at same time and i'm not busy in bot/practice games.
7) Learn each item and what they do
8) There's probably more points i have forgotten for now.

P.S Be ready for some flaming in matchmaking especially in your first games, you're prolly be in higher level games than you should be in start and don't take it in your head as there happen to be very helpful people too.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 1) Learn heroes and what can they do, feel free to experiment with new heroes in lobby/practice mode
> 2) Learn to last-hit if you want to learn how play carry (even if your support get down timing to kill creeps properly when your carry isn't on lane)
> 3) Learn to stack woods (neutrals spawn every minute) , you can attack camp and pull them away at ~0:53-54 and there will be doublestack of them for more farm because new camp will spawn at 1:00,2:00... when ones your pulling are away from it
> 4) Learn Wardspots if you want to play support , always get courier if you go on short lane as support , wards if your on hard lane.
> a) Hardlane is longest lane if you spawn top (Dire) then hard lane is bottom-right, if you're radiant (bottom team) then hardlane is left-top lane
> 5) Practice Practice Practice
> 6) Hit me up in steam - http://steamcommunity.com/id/jellybeans69 and i might show you some pointers given whe're online at same time and i'm not busy in bot/practice games.
> 7) Learn each item and what they do
> 8) There's probably more points i have forgotten for now.
> 
> P.S Be ready for some flaming in matchmaking especially in your first games, you're prolly be in higher level games than you should be in start and don't take it in your head as there happen to be very helpful people too.


Seeing as he's a beginner I think you just confused the hell out if him


----------



## mylilpony

That time where 9 players in the game have 500-900 wins, and the 10th guy on your team has 0, and then plays lion like a carry, tells everyone to **** since he would own us all in dota 1.







And the other team decides to go for the most fun kotl/phantom lineup with a roaming chen


----------



## TwistedTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Seeing as he's a beginner I think you just confused the hell out if him


I understood 2(tho I am not sure what carry is, but the way he is using it suggests that it is a certain unit/hero role, a type I have not heard.). 3 I think I understand, but am not entirely sure. 4. wardspots sounds like there are certain positions on the map that provide some sort of benefit, not sure what courier(and he use ward again, but more like an item.) is but its nice to know when I will need to grab one.

a. Nice to what terms things are called in the game.(Any more that I might need to know about?)

1, 5, and 7 just sounds like basic stuff, equivalent to most RTSs(say... Starcraft.) saying "learn how to macro and what each unit can and can't do".

Any other tips?


----------



## hamzatm

We can give tips but you are so much better off reading a proper guide, because they are much better than anything we can say, and because guides have been written specifically for beginners, people put a lot of hard work into such stuff, you can do them a favour by reading it.

I recommend "welcome to Dota you suck" by purgegamers


----------



## HarrisLam

general no.1 rule is : don't die

at early game, stay away the enemy towers because they hit hard, and stay behind the creep wavefront because you dont want them hitting you for no reason.

Survive, leach EXP, try to get the last-hit on creeps for gold. That's pretty much the basics you need to learn.

For Hero/item choices, read a few guides to see who you like to start with best.

I suggest confessing to your team up front about being new though


----------



## mr one

Haaad a really good game yesterday with some friends, axe and crystal maiden owned huskar, pudge, lion, nevermore







yeap really good game after two months non playing


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> general no.1 rule is : don't die
> 
> at early game, stay away the enemy towers because they hit hard, and stay behind the creep wavefront because you dont want them hitting you for no reason.
> 
> Survive, leach EXP, try to get the last-hit on creeps for gold. That's pretty much the basics you need to learn.
> 
> For Hero/item choices, read a few guides to see who you like to start with best.
> 
> I suggest confessing to your team up front about being new though


Generally yeah but once one gets 'some' know how of the game then the above changes to totally situational... damn this game









p.s checking this thread after a long time, good to know a couple more people have joined the clan


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Generally yeah but once one gets 'some' know how of the game then the above changes to totally situational... damn this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s checking this thread after a long time, good to know a couple more people have joined the clan


What clan?







do we have a clan?


----------



## joeyac02

Anyone have an extra key?


----------



## mykah89

I could use one too if anyone has one.

Edit: Got one, thanks.


----------



## mr one

add me on steam mr_minister1 and ill give you guys


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> What clan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do we have a clan?


I meant as in our OCN players group








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyac02*
> 
> Anyone have an extra key?


Sure, PM me the email address.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> I meant as in our OCN players group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, PM me the email address.


come on we need a clan


----------



## Lazy Bear

Steam Group for OCN Dota players is what we need.


----------



## redalert

There is an OCN Group just not specifically for Dota 2 http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCN/members


----------



## Lazy Bear

Well I know THAT.


----------



## TheOddOne

Here is the OCN dota 2 group:
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocndota2


----------



## mylilpony

Yeah but no one uses the OCN dota groupl the c hannel, a little more.


----------



## StrikerX

Invite already !









Steam Nick: *Korrupter*


----------



## hamzatm

Yeah the OCN channel in Dota 2 always seemed empty when I had a look. Timezone differences perhaps?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Can I get an invite? Steam name is LB.Lazy Bear.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Invite already !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steam Nick: *Korrupter*


There are 4 results for that name, dunno which one you are for sure but I invited one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Can I get an invite? Steam name is LB.Lazy Bear.


Invited!


----------



## TheOddOne

Korrupter should be the one with the alien head and orange background.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> There are 4 results for that name, dunno which one you are for sure but I invited one.
> Invited!


Got it, thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Korrupter should be the one with the alien head and orange background.


Spot on


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Korrupter should be the one with the alien head and orange background.


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Got it, thanks
> Spot on


You're welcome sir.


----------



## TheOddOne

Should do inhouse all random.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> There are 4 results for that name, dunno which one you are for sure but I invited one.
> Invited!


Could you add me also
Steam: mr_minister1


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Could you add me also
> Steam: mr_minister1


Tried to add you but there are no results for that steam account. Double check to make sure that is the one.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Tried to add you but there are no results for that steam account. Double check to make sure that is the one.


ummm yeah it is the same, copied from steam







mr_minister1


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> ummm yeah it is the same, copied from steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr_minister1


Still can't find it. Are you sure that is your Steam account and not your Dota name? There is a difference.


----------



## SoliDD

add me to the steam group solid907


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Still can't find it. Are you sure that is your Steam account and not your Dota name? There is a difference.


You find people on Steam by their nickname (profile name), not their Steam account name (used for logging in only).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> add me to the steam group solid907


Unable to find that account as well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> You find people on Steam by their nickname (profile name), not their Steam account name (used for logging in only).


Well whatever it is I am unable to add these two folks for some reason.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Should do inhouse all random.


you mean manually random right?

don't be misleading me into being overly happy









anyway, can i get an invite to the group? Thanks.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you mean manually random right?
> 
> don't be misleading me into being overly happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, can i get an invite to the group? Thanks.


What's your Steam info?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> What's your Steam info?


should be same as here, harrislam, thanks.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I also can't find some of you guys.

Edit: SoliDD is "Big Thirsty"


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> should be same as here, harrislam, thanks.


Added!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I also can't find some of you guys.
> 
> Edit: SoliDD is "Big Thirsty"


Thank ya sir, added that account.


----------



## CloudX

How hard would it be to get into this? I was gifted a copy and have been thinking about checking it out.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> How hard would it be to get into this? I was gifted a copy and have been thinking about checking it out.


Pretty steep, but Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> How hard would it be to get into this? I was gifted a copy and have been thinking about checking it out.


Might take some time if you've never played a moba game before. Fair warning, it has a big learning curve. For a lot of people once they figure out what is going on and start getting better they can't stop playing...For years.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Still can't find it. Are you sure that is your Steam account and not your Dota name? There is a difference.


no its not a dota name


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Might take some time if you've never played a moba game before. Fair warning, it has a big learning curve. For a lot of people once they figure out what is going on and start getting better they can't stop playing...For years.


Idiots crying over the mic and spamming the text made me stop


----------



## jellybeans69

Can't believe we won that game, i hope enjoyed specin it Lazy


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Idiots crying over the mic and spamming the text made me stop


We don't care.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> We don't care.


+1

Can't believe that would put someone off Dota. Makes one suspect ulterior reasons...?


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> We don't care.


Sorry wasn't talking to you. My post was more of a facetious reply to what the person indicated on my quote said.


----------



## malice3030

This game is Awesome, just what i was looking for. Although it has a learning curve like a cliff, and ive played games like it before.
and its VERY team dependent. with all the heroes to choose from, its hard to remember all the roles and special abilities.

so i was wondering if i could get some suggestions for which heroes pair well together in a lane.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malice3030*
> 
> This game is Awesome, just what i was looking for. Although it has a learning curve like a cliff, and ive played games like it before.
> and its VERY team dependent. with all the heroes to choose from, its hard to remember all the roles and special abilities.
> 
> so i was wondering if i could get some suggestions for which heroes pair well together in a lane.


Time and practice , at least unlike in LoL you have access to all heroes to try them and see their abilities.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malice3030*
> 
> This game is Awesome, just what i was looking for. Although it has a learning curve like a cliff, and ive played games like it before.
> and its VERY team dependent. with all the heroes to choose from, its hard to remember all the roles and special abilities.
> 
> so i was wondering if i could get some suggestions for which heroes pair well together in a lane.


Stunner plus a stunner

Dual nukers

Stunner plus a slow

Stunner plus a delayed stunner

If one/both of the heros are ranged that's a bonus.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Can't believe we won that game, i hope enjoyed specin it Lazy


It was fun to watch Geomancer turn that around. Good to know there are still people who can carry as him!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Idiots crying over the mic and spamming the text made me stop


There is a mute feature, you know.


----------



## AOwpr

Hey guys, haven't been on OCN in ages (...years?), but I've been playing dota pretty exhaustively and figured I'd come back and see if there was any buzz. I actually ran into an OCN player a couple of months ago TWICE, but I randomed slark both times and sucked.









Anyway would be happy to hop into a game with anyone, I'm not great by any stretch of the imagination but been playing for nearly a year so hopefully don't drag anyone down too much.


----------



## hamzatm

Add me to the group then if you would, steam: hamza_tm


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOwpr*
> 
> Hey guys, haven't been on OCN in ages (...years?), but I've been playing dota pretty exhaustively and figured I'd come back and see if there was any buzz. I actually ran into an OCN player a couple of months ago TWICE, but I randomed slark both times and sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway would be happy to hop into a game with anyone, I'm not great by any stretch of the imagination but been playing for nearly a year so hopefully don't drag anyone down too much.


You should post here more often, kind sir.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Add me to the group then if you would, steam: hamza_tm


Added!


----------



## SoliDD

Thanks for the add.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Thanks for the add.


You're welcome sir. Post here for all of your Dota needs.


----------



## mylilpony

So....what do you like to build on Tusk?


----------



## hamzatm

Tank items IIRC, such an in-your-face hero. Needs his survivability!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> So....what do you like to build on Tusk?


Oh man this is awesome!!!!! been waiting for this hero like ages and finally hes here!! this one and cm is my heroes no 1


----------



## jellybeans69

He's a pretty good concept both graphics/voice wise. I'm waiting for Skywrath/Xin to be ported though.


----------



## HarrisLam

Aside from the obvious "teamwork", can anyone suggest me a hero to train when drow is on the opposite team and PL is already picked?

I currently pick mostly phantom lancer. If he is picked I will go sven or drow. If my team has 2 or more ranged I will go sven. If sufficient stuns I might go drow.

When drow is on the other team, I don't really want to pick a melee hero as I can't easily run away. I mean drow even has silence for heros like AM or panda ult or stun or whatever, as if it wasn't hard enough to get away from her (and I'm not physically ready to get BKB just for that). Sven is totally out of question as the frost arrows plus silence totally pwn him.

If PL isn't picked I'll still get him as I usually invis before initiate. I should be fine as long as I dont get caught being alone too often.

So then the problem comes when Drow is on the other team but PL is already picked. What other melee hero can I go (perferably a hero that can have a big impact to the game, like a semi carry, but with a reliable escape spell)?

All I can think of is BH. Anyone has a better idea? I don't really wanna pick riki all day long....


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Aside from the obvious "teamwork", can anyone suggest me a hero to train when drow is on the opposite team and PL is already picked?
> 
> I currently pick mostly phantom lancer. If he is picked I will go sven or drow. If my team has 2 or more ranged I will go sven. If sufficient stuns I might go drow.
> 
> When drow is on the other team, I don't really want to pick a melee hero as I can't easily run away. I mean drow even has silence for heros like AM or panda ult or stun or whatever, as if it wasn't hard enough to get away from her (and I'm not physically ready to get BKB just for that). Sven is totally out of question as the frost arrows plus silence totally pwn him.
> 
> If PL isn't picked I'll still get him as I usually invis before initiate. I should be fine as long as I dont get caught being alone too often.
> 
> So then the problem comes when Drow is on the other team but PL is already picked. What other melee hero can I go (perferably a hero that can have a big impact to the game, like a semi carry, but with a reliable escape spell)?
> 
> All I can think of is BH. Anyone has a better idea? I don't really wanna pick riki all day long....


i think BH, BS would be good too, drow has a small life pool so ult and force staff and then one more hit = kill...?


----------



## jellybeans69

A carry to go against here or a pick general against drow? Just go nyx and follow/gank her all the time once you hit 6


----------



## HarrisLam

Thanks for the suggestions!

I'm mostly concern with the situation of drow coming in with shadowblade and initiate with silence. In this case, even a semi-tank sven can die without hitting more than once, assuming the drow is standing still. Even if sven ult-stun initiate first, as long as drow still has 1/3 hp she can pull off invis -> run back 3 inches, reveal and start shooting away, silence when needed.

to me drow isn't scary in a teamfight until the very end game, as that's where all the AOE spells get casted and its not hard to catch a drow off guard in big fights. It's the solo encounters where she's annoying as hell.

BH is a great choice because with his WW duration being longer than cd, there is a small chance I get solo backstabbed by drow as I'll spend most of the time neutraling, ganking or being invis.

NA is a decent choice also, as he is an excellent mid game ganker and can invis initiate. Though I am kind of worried about his capability in late game where face-to-face damage matters more.

BS is....well...I don't know. If he has the ms bonus at the time drow reveals then maybe it works. Otherwise he will die faster than sven with or without the silence.

just gotta say though, it is hard to find a non invis melee hero that can go head to head with drow post-early-game. Most of the time massive teamwork is involved when killing her, and that's not something I want to rely on in low tier pub games (where I'm at, basically)


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> I'm mostly concern with the situation of drow coming in with shadowblade and initiate with silence. In this case, even a semi-tank sven can die without hitting more than once, assuming the drow is standing still. Even if sven ult-stun initiate first, as long as drow still has 1/3 hp she can pull off invis -> run back 3 inches, reveal and start shooting away, silence when needed.
> 
> to me drow isn't scary in a teamfight until the very end game, as that's where all the AOE spells get casted and its not hard to catch a drow off guard in big fights. It's the solo encounters where she's annoying as hell.
> 
> BH is a great choice because with his WW duration being longer than cd, there is a small chance I get solo backstabbed by drow as I'll spend most of the time neutraling, ganking or being invis.
> 
> NA is a decent choice also, as he is an excellent mid game ganker and can invis initiate. Though I am kind of worried about his capability in late game where face-to-face damage matters more.
> 
> BS is....well...I don't know. If he has the ms bonus at the time drow reveals then maybe it works. Otherwise he will die faster than sven with or without the silence.
> 
> just gotta say though, it is hard to find a non invis melee hero that can go head to head with drow post-early-game. Most of the time massive teamwork is involved when killing her, and that's not something I want to rely on in low tier pub games (where I'm at, basically)


Oh as for BS if drow will have low hp that turns his passive no shadow blade will save her ass


----------



## jellybeans69

With NA as long as they don't have the gem/drow hasn't farmed bkb(even then) , 5m dota is more annoying with playing NA tho however it means they are not farming that well. If drow would to catch u with shadow blade - just get ghost scept and make it into ethereal blade later on. And you should be aiming to contantly gank and finish it mid-game not taking into late (though Sheepstick is possibility for late to counter drow)


----------



## hamzatm

I feel your pain, you're in the situation where even if you pick a natural counter to Drow (early game hero, strong ganker) and play perfectly, your team carry could just fail so you really want to go a carry so you can be more sure to win.

The problem is there are few if any single hero's that fit the purpose of surviving a 1v1 after getting jumped on by Drow Ranger,without a shadow blade to beat her silence. Naix comes to mind though, tank enough to survive getting jumped on, can rage and attack, or attack first and rage as soon as silence finishes. You need anti invis though.

It does need teamwork, wards, not farming in dodgy places, communication, ganks. I would just go NA and keep her down as much as you can. If you gank her every time she shows up in lane she will have literally no room farm, even if you don't get kills. In low tier pubs the enemy team likely won't 5 man to counter an NA, or at least won't proactively deal with you until you get a few kills and they finally realise they need to do something.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> A carry to go against here or a pick general against drow? Just go nyx and follow/gank her all the time once you hit 6


+1 to this suggestion, also buy dust if she gets a shadow blade. Inexpensive and better than wards in this situation.


----------



## HarrisLam

how do I mute a person in the game?

Just had a very unpleasant game. Was actually the first game I try out NA too. Well not that I play him the first time, I played him a lot before, but like right after my post here. The "PL and drow on the opposite team" thing. It went OK-ish if only our clinkz didn't go 0-5 into 2-8 or something.

But that was not the point. I lose all the time and I'm already back to 50% win rate so I dont give a crap. It was the PA that laned with me and talked to me like I was his servant. 2 minutes in he wanted me to buy wards because KOTL was in the lane. He also claim I should be his support. I refused and tell him I don't go support, then he just trash talk me the entire game with his english / chinese, both text and voice.

I was 2-0, 5-2, end game 9-7, and he said "ya ya ya no supporter i know you feeder" at my last death, I think he thinks that I (and some other in team) were from malaysia since we know chinese but we type english, so he called us "malay dog" more than once during the course of the game, just to give you some examples how annoyingly childish it was.

he also called out my ult invis at my first hunt (for drow), even though I did end up still getting the kill.

And I thought i've seen it all in years of dota experience.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how do I mute a person in the game?
> 
> Just had a very unpleasant game. Was actually the first game I try out NA too. Well not that I play him the first time, I played him a lot before, but like right after my post here. The "PL and drow on the opposite team" thing. It went OK-ish if only our clinkz didn't go 0-5 into 2-8 or something.
> 
> But that was not the point. I lose all the time and I'm already back to 50% win rate so I dont give a crap. It was the PA that laned with me and talked to me like I was his servant. 2 minutes in he wanted me to buy wards because KOTL was in the lane. He also claim I should be his support. I refused and tell him I don't go support, then he just trash talk me the entire game with his english / chinese, both text and voice.
> 
> I was 2-0, 5-2, end game 9-7, and he said "ya ya ya no supporter i know you feeder" at my last death, I think he thinks that I (and some other in team) were from malaysia since we know chinese but we type english, so he called us "malay dog" more than once during the course of the game, just to give you some examples how annoyingly childish it was.
> 
> he also called out my ult invis at my first hunt (for drow), even though I did end up still getting the kill.
> 
> And I thought i've seen it all in years of dota experience.


Some people are just strait ass hat babbies when they don't get their way. Unfortunetaly its very prevalent in the moba genre, As to you your question, if you bring down the Hero k/d/a score board, right click on the player (like you were to report) their should be an option to mute... I'd give a more detailed response but i'm still at work for the next 2:30 hours.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how do I mute a person in the game?


There's an ignore option when you bring up the list of players and view their DOTA profile and click their name again. Don't take it personally, DOTA while having many awesome players has a lot of nasty ones too that'll criticize you even if you play almost perfectly - on the bright side, playing with so many, i've pretty much become immune to people like them. Some are just trolling/bordering on trolling... "why didn't you save me when I ran in alone into their whole team?"; another game one dude Roshing when their team is dead and we could have ended it, and then we proceed to lose







and then he bad mouths us, another - me as Clinkz and Dark Seer dominating our lane (Invis + Ion Shell ftw) top gets double kill too, DS says "nice one" one of them says "*insert rude language* stop watching me and concentrate on winning your lane" (yes, seriously, and like I said I pretty much ended up carrying that game thanks to awesome DS).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how do I mute a person in the game?


Pull up the scoreboard by clicking the button or by holding \ and click the speaker next to their name.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

So, I feel like joining the Group and playing with people from here (plz note I'll probably suck it up a bit)- community name Ichy- the one with Nelliel from bleach for an avatar.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> So, I feel like joining the Group and playing with people from here (plz note I'll probably suck it up a bit)- community name Ichy- the one with Nelliel from bleach for an avatar.


Invited! I do believe I chose the correct account anyhow.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Oh man this is awesome!!!!! been waiting for this hero like ages and finally hes here!! this one and cm is my heroes no 1


I never played Dota 1 so I didn't know much about Tuskarr, but he looks like a really fun initiator, definitely will be playing him. His visuals look like the best of any hero so far imo.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Invited! I do believe I chose the correct account anyhow.


Yes you did, thank you for the invite!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Yes you did, thank you for the invite!


You're welcome sir.


----------



## Sainesk

Loving Tusk, nowhere near as bad as Timbersaw, Medusa and some of the other recent hero releases imo... would be nice to see a few games with this tactic used:


----------



## LilBuckz

Interesting, I wonder if that is intended or not. I think it could be a fun little strategy, but wisp is a pretty rare pickup in pubs and Tusk probably won't be in CM for a while so I do not think we will see it much for a while.


----------



## hamzatm

Timbersaw is bad? You've clearly not seen what he can do in the hands of a genius. Ownage inducing hero that one.


----------



## HarrisLam

Finally I can have a good night of sleep.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Finally I can have a good night of sleep.


LOL I used to always do that...

Stay awake playing and losing and losing and just keep going next telling myself I'll stop playing when I win a match. Ruined my sleep lol


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Timbersaw is bad? You've clearly not seen what he can do in the hands of a genius. Ownage inducing hero that one.


Yea, he's not the worst, I do okay with him myself (my last game):



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







but in the majority of games with a Timber I usually do more facepalms than I care to count, some not even knowing they can use other skills and *gasp* even items when they're using chakram instead of running around like a headless chicken as well as always casting it in the area an enemy is in (and usually soon out of) instead of where it really matters most of the time - escape route, choke points, areas to split their team and such. Many i've ran into also seem reluctant to call back their Chakram when it would be a good idea to recast it and/or hit enemies. Drives me crazy, though i'd love to watch some pro videos with him if anyone can recommend some.


----------



## mylilpony

This week's pub encounter of the week goes to this support guy who said "I don't get farm, I don't get wards."

Good times were had (we lost by 40)


----------



## mr one

lol we had wd that was our support and he couldnt get wards even he had kills, had plenty gold he just flamed all over and said that sven must buy wards


----------



## hamzatm

Sven used to play hard support a lot in Chinese pro dota, and WD can use farm effectively if you want to play him as your carry!

But in general you're right that wd was probably an absolute tard, don't worry about it


----------



## Zulli85

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGyyzlTZ1uE


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Finally I can have a good night of sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Play a support sometime. A good support is as important as a good carry. It's not about k/d/a its about winning.


----------



## hamzatm

You want to win lower tier games? Don't play support and don't play carry, play the early game high impact heroes that make their mark as soon as possible and can dominate the map at that time. You want early kills, early pushes and early game dominance. Almost always this means a solo mid, something like qop, lion, lina, puck, if you know what you're doing perhaps pudge, storm, templar assassin is also a good one. Invoker too, although he peaks a bit later.

You want to get that early advantage and snowball into a win via ganks, kills, pushes. You need to have enough skill to not die in your mid though, and come out with a good KD from ganking side lanes.

Early game heroes are the most reliable way to win pubs. Carrying where you are useless for a large part of the game and trying to make a comeback when you have items is far harder to do. Pure support is simply an utter waste (if you just want to win that is) as most of the time the players you are sacrificing your farm and life to protect, provide vision and farm up will just let you down.


----------



## HarrisLam

Thank both for your advices!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Play a support sometime. A good support is as important as a good carry. It's not about k/d/a its about winning.


As i've mentioned earlier, playing support at my play level (pretty low) totally does not work, mainly because there's not enough for me to support.

I wish I can learn how to play omniknight though. He's one of those support heros that can really do something even at low skill level, but I'm pretty bad with him.

I like support heros with AOE stuff, like tide and dark seer, but to be honest...... As tide I rarely find a good team to ult for, even though the odds really should have been even if you think about it. I mean, my team give me crap when I ult to hit 4 heros without a dagger because well.... I do not have the dagger. (hope you get the hidden message)

As for dark seer, its just hard to find an AOE team to take advantage of. In my games, most tend to pick single target heros for some reason.
Quote:


> You want to win lower tier games? Don't play support and don't play carry, play the early game high impact heroes that make their mark as soon as possible and can dominate the map at that time. You want early kills, early pushes and early game dominance. Almost always this means a solo mid, something like qop, lion, lina, puck, if you know what you're doing perhaps pudge, storm, templar assassin is also a good one. Invoker too, although he peaks a bit later.


I'm quite clueless with most of the heros you mentioned lol

I do pick lion from time to time, but same with tide, it just seems that my team never has the fuel to maintain the engine I started up. Often enough I'll be 3-0, 6-2 and like 12-10-20 at the very end, throwing out stun and hex at the right timings, and we still lose because team was out carried. In fact a game like this just happened like 2 days ago.

Speaking of QoP, I never really had the chance to ask this noob question of mine :

In dota 2, how do you pick up a rune with the bottle? Do you empty it and then click bottle - > click rune? Or just right click on the rune with bottle in inventory and it will auto-store? Sorry if this is too noob









edit : maybe its time to forget about the win:loss ratio and go random again, no?

I wish there is an option in the future to hide the win:loss ratio. I mean totally bury the numbers in both game client and 3rd party tracking system until I decide to untick that box in "settings" again.


----------



## hamzatm

In Dota 2 you just click the rune like you would pick it up normally - if you have a bottle it automatically stores it inside (you should use left over bottle charges before you grab the rune as they will be wasted).

The main aim with the heros I mentioned is to firstly dominate early, and secondly due to your large amount of hero kill gold farmed up, buy items that allow you to dominate all the way through mid game (and try to end it there and then).

You mainly need to push towers and build up an early game dominance for your team, qop is a good example as with her you don't have to rely on your team not to get killed (blink ftw!). Good tip is to always carry tp and as soon as anyone gets ganked just tp in and counter gank the enemy, unless you are vastly outnumbered. If you are in a game where the enemy team is always ganking as 4 or 5 and your team just likes to sit in lane and farm then its gg anyway, so not much you can do there unless you get superfat.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> In Dota 2 you just click the rune like you would pick it up normally - if you have a bottle it automatically stores it inside (you should use left over bottle charges before you grab the rune as they will be wasted).
> 
> The main aim with the heros I mentioned is to firstly dominate early, and secondly due to your large amount of hero kill gold farmed up, buy items that allow you to dominate all the way through mid game (and try to end it there and then).
> 
> You mainly need to push towers and build up an early game dominance for your team, qop is a good example as with her you don't have to rely on your team not to get killed (blink ftw!). Good tip is to always carry tp and as soon as anyone gets ganked just tp in and counter gank the enemy, unless you are vastly outnumbered. If you are in a game where the enemy team is always ganking as 4 or 5 and your team just likes to sit in lane and farm then its gg anyway, so not much you can do there unless you get superfat.


Your wording is a bit off.. On paper all of what you've been saying sounds good, but in practice not so much. Their have been countless times where I've been on the loosing end of an early game (sub 20 min) had good trades, but mostly losings mini team fights and some bigger team fights mid game (25-40 min) and ended up winning during the late game ( post 40 min). There is no sure fire way to win. I suggest finding a hero one/he likes, getting good with them (IE only ap games and just play the **** out of the hero), and then branching out as mmr and game/hero awareness grows. Also never give up because your having a bad early game, all it takes is a 2 enemies getting cocky and biting off more than they can handle enough times (number is irrelevant, as sometimes it just 1) and the tides of the game can turn.

Switching gears... I've got quite a few items i'd like to trade out (i'm part of the group- ichy with Nielel for an avatar), check out my inventory see if their is anything you might want (speaking generally here) from the first tab (every thing after that I intend to keep).


----------



## hamzatm

The easiest way to win a pub reliably and continuously at lower skill (at least in my experience) is via early game dominance. If you don't dominate enough then the game can be more easily reversed, but once you have opponents on the backfoot, coming back is harder. You are right he should find a hero he likes and get really good with it, but choose a hero that can dominate early rather than a dependent carry or supporter or something. Choosing faceless void has a less success chance than something like QoP, as Void needs his team not to get destroyed to be able to reach his peak.


----------



## TheOddOne

I lost 6 games in a row playing my best heroes, won 1 with Faceless Void, now he's my favorite carry


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I lost 6 games in a row playing my best heroes, won 1 with Faceless Void, now he's my favorite carry


I'm doing that thing where after I get to 40 wins over 500 i start losing a bunch. Last time went from 39 to 17 over 500, now from 42 to 29. Sigh.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Your wording is a bit off.. On paper all of what you've been saying sounds good, but in practice not so much. Their have been countless times where I've been on the loosing end of an early game (sub 20 min) had good trades, but mostly losings mini team fights and some bigger team fights mid game (25-40 min) and ended up winning during the late game ( post 40 min). There is no sure fire way to win. I suggest finding a hero one/he likes, getting good with them (IE only ap games and just play the **** out of the hero), and then branching out as mmr and game/hero awareness grows. Also never give up because your having a bad early game, all it takes is a 2 enemies getting cocky and biting off more than they can handle enough times (number is irrelevant, as sometimes it just 1) and the tides of the game can turn.


well, he isn't exactly suggesting a way that will "always win", as we all know there's no such thing.

The "find a favorite hero(s)" suggestion is pretty obvious, but I come from Dota original so I don't really need to train ground up. The problem that I found Dota 2 has over the original is the clear advantage of heros like Drow and PL. I don't exactly know how the math plays out, but I swear to god drow owns much much more in dota 2 than in the original at low~mid skill levels. The reason I bought this up is that I had a few years of dota experience so there are roughly 10 heros that I'm confident with, and another 10 heros that I should be *OK* with, but among those heros, only PL and DS aren't easily killed by drow. Let me list out heros that I like to play :

1.Drow (lol I know right....the ultimate way to counter drow)
2.Phantom lancer
3.Tidehunter
4.Darkseer
5.Faceless Void
6.Lion
7.Slardar (no-dagger-mode)
8.Sven
9.crystal maiden

There are about 25-30 heros that I don't think about picking, but I feel alright keeping while randomed, mostly STR heros or INT heros with disables

With the extremely high pick-rate of drow in low level pub games, I'm simply too afraid to pick other(especially melee) heros. I had almost always randomed in original dota, and now I'm scared to random because of one single hero. She isn't scary because she has high dmg output late game, every carry can do that. She is scary at my skill level because she can take so much punishment in early game and still come back doing 1v2's at end game(unless the opposing team is good enough to end the game before 30min). Even SA requires decent cloud management and damage to own late game, all drow needs are her passives, shadow blade and 1 damage item.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> well, he isn't exactly suggesting a way that will "always win", as we all know there's no such thing.
> 
> The "find a favorite hero(s)" suggestion is pretty obvious, but I come from Dota original so I don't really need to train ground up. The problem that I found Dota 2 has over the original is the clear advantage of heros like Drow and PL. I don't exactly know how the math plays out, but I swear to god drow owns much much more in dota 2 than in the original at low~mid skill levels. The reason I bought this up is that I had a few years of dota experience so there are roughly 10 heros that I'm confident with, and another 10 heros that I should be *OK* with, but among those heros, only PL and DS aren't easily killed by drow. Let me list out heros that I like to play :
> 
> 1.Drow (lol I know right....the ultimate way to counter drow)
> 2.Phantom lancer
> 3.Tidehunter
> 4.Darkseer
> 5.Faceless Void
> 6.Lion
> 7.Slardar (no-dagger-mode)
> 8.Sven
> 9.crystal maiden
> 
> There are about 25-30 heros that I don't think about picking, but I feel alright keeping while randomed, mostly STR heros or INT heros with disables
> 
> With the extremely high pick-rate of drow in low level pub games, I'm simply too afraid to pick other(especially melee) heros. I had almost always randomed in original dota, and now I'm scared to random because of one single hero. She isn't scary because she has high dmg output late game, every carry can do that. She is scary at my skill level because she can take so much punishment in early game and still come back doing 1v2's at end game(unless the opposing team is good enough to end the game before 30min). Even SA requires decent cloud management and damage to own late game, all drow needs are her passives, shadow blade and 1 damage item.


For A while I was right there with you, afraid to pick any melee when the enemy team had drow. Then I started to realize, she's a double edged sword, simple because her pick rate is ******ed High. She's picked in the low-mid teirs because shes easy to play, and the other hero line up on her team doesn't really matter as they will all mesh well with her. However, she's incredibly weak to ganks, especially before 11, and true sight shuts down her go to escape item.

In essence most call for mid to come gank their lanes (assumed highest levels for the team), however changing this up when drow is pressent and having side lanes help gank her mid can change the presumed course of the game. Knowing how to counter hero's with items is part of the essence of dota, the problem with low-mid mmr no one is willing to try and build out side of the "standard" builds (IE support sven, Lane Skel King)


----------



## HarrisLam

i understand what you're talking about. For a while now I haven't had a game where drow is in the opposite team and play overly well. But you know the nature of pub games. It's never about how drow can run after being focused in team fights, it's about how many solo farming heros she can pick off with shadow as initiation.

I rarely go pure neutral so lane skeleton king doesn't sound too odd for me, but I feel really amazed that sven could go support. I mean it's dead obvious that his activation buff is great for a team, and his stun has a lot to offer, but imo god strength is an ultimate too good, just too good to not be the center of this hero. It's good at lv6 all the way to 25. Unless heros like viper and drow are on the opposing team, going support sven just sounds like a waste.

then again I'm far from good at this game so.

I've found a way that *might* improve my WL ratio : never play past 3am. It's not about my physical / mental condition, its about the teammates I get during that time of day. (number of *effective teammates* for the 2 teams might not be even)

sounds strange, but it really might work


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i understand what you're talking about. For a while now I haven't had a game where drow is in the opposite team and play overly well. But you know the nature of pub games. It's never about how drow can run after being focused in team fights, it's about how many solo farming heros she can pick off with shadow as initiation.
> 
> I rarely go pure neutral so lane skeleton king doesn't sound too odd for me, but I feel really amazed that sven could go support. I mean it's dead obvious that his activation buff is great for a team, and his stun has a lot to offer, but imo god strength is an ultimate too good, just too good to not be the center of this hero. It's good at lv6 all the way to 25. Unless heros like viper and drow are on the opposing team, going support sven just sounds like a waste.
> 
> then again I'm far from good at this game so.
> 
> I've found a way that *might* improve my WL ratio : never play past 3am. It's not about my physical / mental condition, its about the teammates I get during that time of day. (number of *effective teammates* for the 2 teams might not be even)
> 
> sounds strange, but it really might work


really I feel the opposite... I need to reset my sleeping schedule so I was up till 7 am this past weekend... and after a about 2 am (i'm in chile atm so thats utc-4) I noticed that while I wasn't at "top game" I was still leagues ahead of any one I was paired with, winning a good 75% of the games (no matter how good 1 player is... if the team can't get their head out of their ass's.... its going to be a loss).

Also ended up playing with 4 other friends last night... we ended up with a Troll Warlord, Tusk and Naix (me).... completely ridiculous late game comp. I jungled, Troll went top and tusk went bottom w/ I forget who. Initiations were hilarious, infest tusk... snowball in with troll. Pop axe's, pop out of tusk. Troll pop's ulty /w my rage... 3 dead in like 5 seconds... ******ed good.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i understand what you're talking about. For a while now I haven't had a game where drow is in the opposite team and play overly well. But you know the nature of pub games. It's never about how drow can run after being focused in team fights, it's about how many solo farming heros she can pick off with shadow as initiation.
> 
> I rarely go pure neutral so lane skeleton king doesn't sound too odd for me, but I feel really amazed that sven could go support. I mean it's dead obvious that his activation buff is great for a team, and his stun has a lot to offer, but imo god strength is an ultimate too good, just too good to not be the center of this hero. It's good at lv6 all the way to 25. Unless heros like viper and drow are on the opposing team, going support sven just sounds like a waste.
> 
> then again I'm far from good at this game so.
> 
> I've found a way that *might* improve my WL ratio : never play past 3am. It's not about my physical / mental condition, its about the teammates I get during that time of day. (number of *effective teammates* for the 2 teams might not be even)
> 
> sounds strange, but it really might work


also later at night you get chinese stacks which are no fun to play against.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i understand what you're talking about. For a while now I haven't had a game where drow is in the opposite team and play overly well. But you know the nature of pub games. It's never about how drow can run after being focused in team fights, it's about how many solo farming heros she can pick off with shadow as initiation.
> 
> I rarely go pure neutral so lane skeleton king doesn't sound too odd for me, but I feel really amazed that sven could go support. I mean it's dead obvious that his activation buff is great for a team, and his stun has a lot to offer, but imo god strength is an ultimate too good, just too good to not be the center of this hero. It's good at lv6 all the way to 25. Unless heros like viper and drow are on the opposing team, going support sven just sounds like a waste.
> 
> then again I'm far from good at this game so.
> 
> I've found a way that *might* improve my WL ratio : never play past 3am. It's not about my physical / mental condition, its about the teammates I get during that time of day. (number of *effective teammates* for the 2 teams might not be even)
> 
> sounds strange, but it really might work


Support Sven does just the things you mentioned... buys courier/wards/dust etc... and then godstrengths and beats the crap out of people. It's just a slightly poorer regular sven.

Edit: Also, Skeleton king is just too slow to jungle. It works, but it's better to lane with him.

And no, Drow isn't actually imba (mostly because she's so squishy), but in low level pubs where people don't call missing on the level 6+ drow from mid, and one hasn't learned to stare at the minimap, drow feels really OP when she just surprises you and guns you down. PL is a much harder carry though and does LOADS more pure damage lategame.


----------



## HarrisLam

Guys please note that I'm in asia, my 3am is totally different than yours








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Support Sven does just the things you mentioned... buys courier/wards/dust etc... and then godstrengths and beats the crap out of people. It's just a slightly poorer regular sven.
> 
> Edit: Also, Skeleton king is just too slow to jungle. It works, but it's better to lane with him.
> 
> And no, Drow isn't actually imba (mostly because she's so squishy), but in low level pubs where people don't call missing on the level 6+ drow from mid, and one hasn't learned to stare at the minimap, drow feels really OP when she just surprises you and guns you down. PL is a much harder carry though and does LOADS more pure damage lategame.


that just sounds like a regular sven that is responsible for warding.....sounds barely a role switch -_-

Not saying drow is OP in any way, just that its just too easy to pick up kills with her at lower skill level games. Even if I dont make that mistake and get backstabbed (sometimes I do), someone else will and she can easily come back even being 1-5 or worse.

Thats why I pick PL when I found Drow on the other team, and pick sven when PL on the other team, its just a stupid headache when they are BOTH on the other team.

getting into game now


----------



## hamzatm

The difference between support sven and normal sven is the amount of farm he is allowed to get - not just a simple role switch. Carry Sven would be farming way more, whereas support sven will have bare minimum items and will be very much less useful late game. Then again carry sven in general sucks due to him being a melee physical hit carry and the problems of force staff, ghost scepter, kiting, slows, stuns, and Svens lack of a mobility spell (blink/waveform) or a spell that allows him to beat on enemies for longer than storm bolt duration (net/slows/entangle).


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Guys please note that I'm in asia, my 3am is totally different than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that just sounds like a regular sven that is responsible for warding.....sounds barely a role switch -_-
> 
> Not saying drow is OP in any way, just that its just too easy to pick up kills with her at lower skill level games. Even if I dont make that mistake and get backstabbed (sometimes I do), someone else will and she can easily come back even being 1-5 or worse.
> 
> Thats why I pick PL when I found Drow on the other team, and pick sven when PL on the other team, its just a stupid headache when they are BOTH on the other team.
> 
> getting into game now


I'd say PL + Chaos is more of a head ache then Pl Drow.... best way I found to counter that Pl+ Chaos setup is as troll with a Battle fury. I think I might try going sven w/ a mjolnier.

@alcal its no slower than doing it as troll or niax. Skel. king can be a great power house carry, even with out going the rare dota 1 build of aegis/rapier. He benefits a bit more from AS then niax because of crit and having higher base damage, but niax comes out ahead because of his "w" ability (wana say its feast but I believe that to be wrong) doing %damage based on hp and healing for that same damage.
The thing with SK's aura is its a Mask of death, so leaving it at 1 and going stats/crit works a little better (most guids I've seen on the topic continue to pick up aura), alternativily doing 1 stat, 2 crit, 1 aura, 1 stun works well too just in case you need to help the lane out.

Sk and Niax are 2 heros i see lots of people saying not to pick up regen items, like say a Perseverance to build into a BF, however I think a BF on both would work wonderfully. the health regen might be a negligible point, but the damage and mana regen aren't. a Hood would be good on SK, but not so much niax because of his built in bkb.

SK
Troll
Ursa
Niax

are great junglers, and it can be argued that: Sven, Juggernaut, Void ( from level 1) can be as well. But most will ***** if you try to play the first 2 as junglers, and most Void's I see won't attempt to jungle till 3.


----------



## hamzatm

Naix comes out ahead because he has one of the best single target slows in the game and he has rage - 6 second BKB with attack speed - built into him with no items required which is just crazy. He can effectively kill very early on, much better than many other carries (including SK).

The reason you wouldn't normally jungle these heroes is because they benefit from safe lane farm more than they do jungling, and thats the best way to fit them into a laning setup currently. If your picks are messed up and you end up with dodgy lanes then its fine to jungle them - but picking them specifically for the jungle is dodgy depending on what you get out of it for your team. They obviously don't farm faster in jungle than in lane.

It should also be noted that a pretty massive reason BF is good on heroes is for farming speed via cleave (as well as the farming durability from regen as you mentioned).


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Naix comes out ahead because he has one of the best single target slows in the game and he has rage - 6 second BKB with attack speed - built into him with no items required which is just crazy. He can effectively kill very early on, much better than many other carries (including SK).
> 
> The reason you wouldn't normally jungle these heroes is because they benefit from safe lane farm more than they do jungling, and thats the best way to fit them into a laning setup currently. If your picks are messed up and you end up with dodgy lanes then its fine to jungle them - but picking them specifically for the jungle is dodgy depending on what you get out of it for your team. They obviously don't farm faster in jungle than in lane.
> 
> It should also be noted that a pretty massive reason BF is good on heroes is for farming speed via cleave (as well as the farming durability from regen as you mentioned).


my reason for mention BF was because of the cleave, but the last few times i've picked it up on SK/Niax I've caught hate for it (even though we won by a significant margin) simple because the pro's don't pick it up and guids on dota fire (only guid place I know of) don't mention it so a lot of pub. players think its bad... I saw a video on some dude playing sk/niax saying that getting regen items was a waist. If your rushing midas sure, but ******* tranquil boots are ******ed good early game for, E: especially on low mana jungling heros, as its a 25 mana salve on a fairly short cd. Allowing the hero to stay in the jungle almost indeffintly, sure a helm into armlet might be a bit better, but I like very few active items and feel armlet is over used for str heros like niax/sk. especially when you don't really see the benefits of it until its active- I'd rather have an always on kinda deal like mkb, mjolnier, or shadow blade... yes shadow blade. I know they fixed jinada on BH from working with it unsure of sk.. but its freaking having an sk pop out on you crit you for 1k, then stun and chain crit your ass death.

edit: had to quick post as boss was walking buy


----------



## hamzatm

The items you mentioned can be good for their purposes which is the main point - you get what you need in that particular game. When you get to higher level games the people you play against will understand that there is not only one way to build a hero.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I'd say PL + Chaos is more of a head ache then Pl Drow.... best way I found to counter that Pl+ Chaos setup is as troll with a Battle fury. I think I might try going sven w/ a mjolnier.


Medusa. Ult kills all illusions. But just to continue your example of an obnoxious game, how about PL, Chaos, Naga, (meepo???) and lets say a dazzle, just to get some shallow grave action. Way too much carry but would be amusing to see.


----------



## hamzatm

They can both counter each other really, diffusal blade PL against a medusa - any stun on dusa would set him up to rape her, and can pop manta after medusa uses her ult. Also medusa needs much more farm than PL to be effective in teamfights.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> They can both counter each other really, diffusal blade PL against a medusa - any stun on dusa would set him up to rape her, and can pop manta after medusa uses her ult. Also medusa needs much more farm than PL to be effective in teamfights.


Off topic but I would greatly appreciate it if you could play a game with v-sync disabled and tell me what your average FPS during teamfights. Looking at a 120hz monitor and a GTX 680.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Off topic but I would greatly appreciate it if you could play a game with v-sync disabled and tell me what your average FPS during teamfights. Looking at a 120hz monitor and a GTX 680.


In teamfights specifically it can get as low as 100Hz in the worst case scenario, but idles at about 170 when nothing is happening, and the average is like 150 perhaps 140 over an entire game.

Dota 2 is much more CPU dependant, I found that overclocking my 2500k made much more noticeable results than upgrading from a 580 to a 680 (although both made a noticeable difference)

Hope that helped


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> They can both counter each other really, diffusal blade PL against a medusa - any stun on dusa would set him up to rape her, and can pop manta after medusa uses her ult. Also *medusa needs much more farm than PL to be effective in teamfights*.


Bolded is so true.

I might learn to play QoP. I will play her if she's randomed but I was never really good with her as she didn't quite match my playstyle. Some other heros that I kind of want to train include furion and viper. Still, it's pretty hard to find a real "tide-truning" hero like PL.

I wonder how the match making system works. Among 10 games, I will have roughly 2-3 really really close(aka good) games, 4 games that are kind of close, and the remaining games are so one sided I feel sad / sad for the other team. I'm talking about games that finish when one side still has 2 tier 1 towers or more.


----------



## TheOddOne

Bfury on heroes that have built-in life steal is plain silly







Plus armlet is broken, it's overused for a reason.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Bfury on heroes that have built-in life steal is plain silly


No it isn't plain silly, it's situational


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> No it isn't plain silly, it's situational


Agreed, some people like to make builds around it. Just because a hero has a life steel ability doesn't make BF a bad item, in fact it would make the bf that much better. why? Lots of damage for cheep, health and mana regen, all wins in my book. The next cheepest item that brings a good amount of damage is Crysalis, but nither Skel King or Niax need it (Skel king has the ability built in, and don't think niax benefits from it as much as other heroes because of feast). After that theirs Shadow blade and then Defusal.

just thinking about that.... defusal+manta Skel King... would be one strange build... but could you image... his stun has a slow component, then he can slow you even more... 2 additional illusions hitting pritty hard... lots of move speed and armor (from agility)... good mana...


----------



## HarrisLam

diffusial is almost good on most melee dps heros, especially agi DPS because it provides a good slow that those heros might find pretty handy (I only recently discovered that the charges REFRESH through the upgrade. Have absolutely no idea why valve allow that to happen, that is imba as eff), but manta creates block problems that I really dont like.

The only non-illusion-based melee heros that I think manta could work well with are broodmother and beastmaster (then again i'd rather get necrobook on him if I must get something) for obvious reasons.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> diffusial is almost good on most melee dps heros, especially agi DPS because it provides a good slow that those heros might find pretty handy (I only recently discovered that the charges REFRESH through the upgrade. Have absolutely no idea why valve allow that to happen, that is imba as eff), but manta creates block problems that I really dont like.
> 
> The only non-illusion-based melee heros that I think manta could work well with are broodmother and beastmaster (then again i'd rather get necrobook on him if I must get something) for obvious reasons.


The refreshing of charges are brought over from dota 1. It was a balancing thing. Defusal was orginal a piece of Manta, but over time it became to OP as magebane was picking it up instead of skilling his own mana drain ability (at the time the whole manta could be picked up for relatively cheap) . So Icefrog and the others changed it up. Defusal became its own item, getting 2 versions just like dagon. Before when it was apart of manta style, you could by the manta style as many times as you needed to refresh your stacks. Might still be true for defusal, just Its rare to see games last long enough to warrant picking up a 3rd refresh.

Other than that the block thing... is supposed to be used to your advantage. for point of reference using naga... you net-manta-illusion. it traps people in... or if your drow and an enemy (with ls and no blink) gets semi surrounded by creeps while farming the lane... pop out- pop manta.. they can't run easy kill... same for PL and other heroes that benefit a lot from it.


----------



## hamzatm

Manta on anti-mage is almost a must. Grants survivability and damage through the stats, and survivability and damage through the active by dispelling silences, ensnares, dodging single target stuns, etc and super fast manaburn on any enemy stunned for even a short period of time.


----------



## TheOddOne

Does that mean Bfury is also good on Spectre and PL ?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Does that mean Bfury is also good on Spectre and PL ?


In most games I would not get bfury on spectre or PL


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> The refreshing of charges are brought over from dota 1. It was a balancing thing. Defusal was orginal a piece of Manta, but over time it became to OP as magebane was picking it up instead of skilling his own mana drain ability (at the time the whole manta could be picked up for relatively cheap) . So Icefrog and the others changed it up. Defusal became its own item, getting 2 versions just like dagon. Before when it was apart of manta style, you could by the manta style as many times as you needed to refresh your stacks. Might still be true for defusal, just Its rare to see games last long enough to warrant picking up a 3rd refresh.
> 
> Other than that the block thing... is supposed to be used to your advantage. for point of reference using naga... you net-manta-illusion. it traps people in... or if your drow and an enemy (with ls and no blink) gets semi surrounded by creeps while farming the lane... pop out- pop manta.. they can't run easy kill... same for PL and other heroes that benefit a lot from it.


I must have remembered wrong? I remember the split of diffusial and manta. Maybe that's why I got that idea : when you upgrade to manta the charges are gone anyway.

Anyway, another 8 purges for only $850 is absolutely crazy. Hell, I dont know about you guys but I'll totally hold out until all chrages gone to upgrade.

I hate microing that's why I fail at positive blocking









Anyway, tried my first game with (repicking into)QoP. Won it but not really because of me. I didn't get to go mid. Went bot as radiant(with a half jungling sven) against drow and huskar, where I get totally have to play safe. That sparks me to ask :

it's pretty obvious QoP can own melee heros, but what about 600 range heros where my poison and AOE spell can't reach? Which ranged heros QoP is good against and who is not? (I imagine laning against viper will be pretty sad) Is it possible to harass ranged heros?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it's pretty obvious QoP can own melee heros, but what about 600 range heros where my poison and AOE spell can't reach? Which ranged heros QoP is good against and who is not? (I imagine laning against viper will be pretty sad) Is it possible to harass ranged heros?


While it's true that you're naturally going to have a harder time against ranged heroes, it's not that much of a barrier depending on the hero. Viper has an orb that allows him to dominate the lane, and gives most anyone a hard time. QoP is a strong mid and wins her lane through rune control and burst damage. However, a large amount of your harass should come from attacks, not necessarily nukes. QoP excels at wearing enemies down, then unexpectedly bursting them down when the slightest positioning mistake is made. While your shadow strike is a good skill, you don't need to rely on it for harass and can still win mid against most ranged heroes if you outplay them.

The largest factor in determining a scary mid to face as QoP is the amount of burst they have. Facing heroes like a well-trained Tinker can result in mutually assured destruction at the very least - he might be able to kill you if he gains rune control. Another example: Lion gets a nearly assured auto-kill when he hits 6, and QoP is squishy. Silences/stuns also lock you down, and sometimes all it takes is someone to drop in mid for a gank to take you down.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

got a few games in last night on Jungle Leo, Going BF performed great on him. BF into a Hyperstone (For AC- did 2 games where I wen't mjolnier and it didn't perform as well), followed by ShadowBlade. Was wicked fun poping out of in vis on invoker and the sven's I was against. A huge chunk of hp gone in 1 hit with out using stun.

Tried picking up defusal... the slow is nice but Leo doesn't benefit enough from it to warrent it. Def. a situational item- my main goal was to use it against the warlock on the other team, killing his golem in 1 shot really shut down the enemy team staying power.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> In teamfights specifically it can get as low as 100Hz in the worst case scenario, but idles at about 170 when nothing is happening, and the average is like 150 perhaps 140 over an entire game.
> 
> Dota 2 is much more CPU dependant, I found that overclocking my 2500k made much more noticeable results than upgrading from a 580 to a 680 (although both made a noticeable difference)
> 
> Hope that helped


Thanks bro +rep


----------



## TheOddOne

I don't recall Anti Mage going diffusal, why would you wanna get an item that offers your own passive ? Manta only became popular on AM after the Diffusal/Manta nerf. The only heroes that had Diffusal->Manta as their core were PotM, Terrorblade and Spectre.


----------



## HarrisLam

this is messed up. Got a connection problem in game (i immediately alt tab out to hit the browser, network was fine), the game auto disconnect me in 30 seconds, I try to go back in, bounce back out with a pop up that says can't connect to game server and immediately I have no option to go back into the game anymore (in the play tab of the game the button becomes "find match").

I have yet to go back in game to find if it counts as an abandonment. If it does then this will be more **** than ever.


----------



## HarrisLam

Ok, after ranting for countless times, I wish I really could stop talking about my luck, I mean why is it that whenever I play tide, the other team get THAT player as 1 carry, and my team get THESE players as our 3 carries? It's not like furion and jugg can't do anything early game you know. When other people have 70% win rate with tide why do I have to have 40%?

Our QoP was a good player too, 6-1 early-mid game, winning team fights more than the other team with just QoP and me (tide) and maybe 1 other hero.

record was like (radiant) 14 - 18 (dire) at the very middle of the time, then things went south for us and *it was as if all our carries have their gold and exp stayed inside a chronosphere*


----------



## mr one

Had fun game as Crystal maiden ( i play a lot with her ), had so much fun with void ult when he closes our carries in chronosphere then i blink and vuola saved our carries from death by using a euls scepter on that nasty void







Also had a nice game 3x5 today with a ES that we barely won ( i dont know why but i hate ES)







When we gonna make a full party of OCN dota lovers?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Ok, after ranting for countless times, I wish I really could stop talking about my luck, I mean why is it that whenever I play tide, the other team get THAT player as 1 carry, and my team get THESE players as our 3 carries? It's not like furion and jugg can't do anything early game you know. When other people have 70% win rate with tide why do I have to have 40%?
> 
> Our QoP was a good player too, 6-1 early-mid game, winning team fights more than the other team with just QoP and me (tide) and maybe 1 other hero.
> 
> record was like (radiant) 14 - 18 (dire) at the very middle of the time, then things went south for us and *it was as if all our carries have their gold and exp stayed inside a chronosphere*


I watched the replay, and I noticed that:

Prophet was a complete failure. He TP'd to the wrong spot to cliff-jungle when the game started, and had to wait to fix his mistake. When he had fixed it, Naix had already taken the camp. He shouldn't have cliff-jungled in the first place. He tried to fix up his situation, but was still level 1 several minutes into the game. He proceeded to jungle the easy camp without treants, then TP'd behind a half-heath Zeus with less than 100hp on himself. He got a 15-minute Midas (a pre-10 minute item) and completed Aghs nearer to the end of the game. Aghs is a farming/pushing item that you often build when 1) your team is already ahead in gold and kills or 2) you will be heavily pushing/counter-pushing while farming. It delays your actual core by 4.2k and makes it a bit more painful for allied carries to farm. It doesn't give Prophet much fighting power at all.

Jugg seemed more interested in trying to kill PA and teamfighting than farming. He didn't farm very much at all, and wasn't able to do much in teamfights as a result. His usual course of action was bladefury -> omni if it was up -> die. He didn't have so much as a bfury by the end of the game (a pre-20 minute item, 25 if you're doing badly). He also maxed his crit and didn't take even one point in his ward. Jugg often benefits from early stats as 1) a crit on sucky damage is less sucky damage and 2) he could do with more mana. Also, one point in his ward gives a 2% AOE heal. If a hero has 1k hp, that's 20hp/s.

Drow was soloing against Timber and Zeus with an oddball build (aura and stats only). She couldn't do anything to stop them diving and killing her because she hadn't taken any points in frost arrows or silence (against two casters!). At the end of the game, she was level 16 with 8 points in stats. QoP didn't pay a lot of attention to top lane, but Drow couldn't have helped her much with ganks due to her build. The first gank I saw for top was ~10 minutes in and Drow was 0-3 by then. Not that ganking earlier would have made Drow successful; it might have slowed the inevitable a bit is all.

On the radiant side, PA was solo against a dual melee lane. With her blink, she wasn't particularly threatened, although a few ganks did work on her. Despite that, she got solo EXP, farmed a bit at top lane when it was empty, and jungled some to get her items. Despite skipping BKB, she was able to stay alive in teamfights and watch/help her team decimate yours, which gave her more levels. Manta wasn't a great choice, but it didn't matter. Naix shared the jungle with her and came online earlier with less items to ensure that his team wasn't stretched thin by their mediocre start. Puck didn't crash and burn from losing mid - she simply ganked other lanes and dominated teamfights.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I watched the replay, and I noticed that:
> 
> _Immensely insightful analysis_


That kind of analysis has fantastic educational value! I find the most important thing is Dota is knowing _why_ an item or a skill build is utilized and the synergy extracted from it.

Your analysis had lots of that, from what aghas provides for Furion to stuff like stats on jugg and even threw in playstyle info. Thanks for that.


----------



## HarrisLam

that's great stuff, repped!

I'm kind of surprised you didn't talk about me at all, you skipped it intentionally didn't you









I remember making a few mistakes just off the top of my head. At least should have targtted PA a bit more often.

Dude that nature prophet though, did you remember him missing all the sprouts? There were at least 3 times as I recall, 1 time he sprout at the cliff to the east of roshan and had ALL my team stuck during a pursuit of an enemy hero.

a totally kodak moment.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> That kind of analysis has fantastic educational value! I find the most important thing is Dota is knowing _why_ an item or a skill build is utilized and the synergy extracted from it.
> 
> Your analysis had lots of that, from what aghas provides for Furion to stuff like stats on jugg and even threw in playstyle info. Thanks for that.


Funny you should mention that; I'm currently writing a guide intended as a booster dose for Purge's welcome guide, focusing on the ideas behind item and skill builds to get people to think on their feet instead of clinging to what a single guide recommends.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm kind of surprised you didn't talk about me at all, you skipped it intentionally didn't you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember making a few mistakes just off the top of my head. At least should have targtted PA a bit more often.


I focused on the most glaring issues I noticed; I'm sure everyone made mistakes, but the thing I remember most about you that game is a good thing: zoning out PA in the early laning phase, which is partly why it took so long for your team to go down (would have been sooner if PA got farm from minute 0).


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Funny you should mention that; I'm currently writing a guide intended as a booster dose for Purge's welcome guide, focusing on the ideas behind item and skill builds to get people to think on their feet instead of clinging to what a single guide recommends.


I was going to suggest you start casting games lol, it would be a great help to the community









It's a great idea, and I really can't wait to check it out once you're done. See if you can post the link here!


----------



## MKUL7R4

If anyone ever wants to game add me! My steam ID is "steemroller" and my alias is "Synergy"

Avatar is Bane with a suit on holding a glass of wine and a cigar

I am in the normal bracket with slightly over 50% win rate. I like playing carries like LS and Jugg but I can play any role and a decent selection of heroes. I usually game when I get off work (7-10 pm CST Mon-Fri) and all day on the weekends.

I have a mic and skype as well. Please do not add if you are a flaming, belligerent rager though.


----------



## hamzatm

Who is LS?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Who is LS?


I would guess Lifestealer


----------



## hamzatm

Ahh yes.

Never heard that one in my dota 1 years


----------



## Lazy Bear

Naix is cooler ; )


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Who is LS?


I had the same question and it made me feel bad about myself lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> If anyone ever wants to game add me! My steam ID is "steemroller" and my alias is "Synergy"
> 
> Avatar is Bane with a suit on holding a glass of wine and a cigar
> 
> I am in the normal bracket with slightly over 50% win rate. I like playing carries like LS and Jugg but I can play any role and a decent selection of heroes. I usually game when I get off work (7-10 pm CST Mon-Fri) and all day on the weekends.
> 
> I have a mic and skype as well. Please do not add if you are a flaming, belligerent rager though.


I'm also in the normal bracket

I play mostly refresher Tidehunter, diffusial PL, battlefury sven, drow, lion and other times I random.

I would have add you but I'm at work right now, and I'll totally forget about this when I get home (10 hours later)

EDIT : Steemroller aka synergy, you are added! We could play in the weekends


----------



## Lazy Bear

Do you work night shifts or are you on the other side of the world, Harris?


----------



## HarrisLam

I'm in asia (but I do work middle shift, so what I stated there is not the actual office hours of most other people)

I did check the US west server box for game searching though, most ping i ever gotten was roughly 240 anyway. It's less noticeable than the equivalent ping numbers in war3


----------



## hamzatm

War3 ping was so bad because there were no dedicated servers most of the time. One of the players was hosting and he had 0 ping which meant a sizeable advantage, and everyone else was connecting to the host which is usually much slower for the clients than dedicated servers like Valve has (and pays for).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> War3 ping was so bad because there were no dedicated servers most of the time. One of the players was hosting and he had 0 ping which meant a sizeable advantage, and everyone else was connecting to the host which is usually much slower for the clients than dedicated servers like Valve has (and pays for).


That wasn't a problem the past several years in War3 with organized Dota leagues and bots.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That wasn't a problem the past several years in War3 with organized Dota leagues and bots.


yes

in fact, when games were finally very localized at my area, the bot that open games for us was 0-1 ms to everybody

and I'm not kidding. The most ping I've ever gotten was 1.

Think I'll stop playing my favorite hero tide unless I'm playing with someone I know. A game like the one I previously posted happened again, just that this time, it was a 5v4 in our favor since 13min, and I got refresher already, and at the last fight, I double ravaged to hit at least 3, just to find out my team didn't kill anyone in that period, and proceed to die right after ravage wore off

Or I could always keep playing him, keep losing until that one match where the carry in my team actually shines, then try to make friend with that guy?

Any ideas?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That wasn't a problem the past several years in War3 with organized Dota leagues and bots.


Which is why I said "most of the time."

Dota-League (most popular organized league for Euros) didn't have organized bots that would host until the last year of its life or something, and even that wasn't every game.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> yes
> 
> in fact, when games were finally very localized at my area, the bot that open games for us was 0-1 ms to everybody
> 
> and I'm not kidding. The most ping I've ever gotten was 1.
> 
> Think I'll stop playing my favorite hero tide unless I'm playing with someone I know. A game like the one I previously posted happened again, just that this time, it was a 5v4 in our favor since 13min, and I got refresher already, and at the last fight, I double ravaged to hit at least 3, just to find out my team didn't kill anyone in that period, and proceed to die right after ravage wore off
> 
> Or I could always keep playing him, keep losing until that one match where the carry in my team actually shines, then try to make friend with that guy?
> 
> Any ideas?


Not sure on mmr as i've never cared to look, but according to profile stats i'm fairly good with carries (usualy high 8-10, except for my dragon night.. who is at a solid ten compared to all my heros). I'll play a few games with you and we can see whats up if you want. I live in chile atm so my time is UTC -4hours (as of this posts its 10:30am for me) but I play on US East/West because i'm american and the SA skill ceiling is kinda low for the average player. Hit me up, i'm in the group for OCN- th3b3n w/ Neliel (from bleach- green hair, long red "filled in" infinty sign across the nose/cheeks) for an avatar- which should make me fairly quick to identify.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Not sure on mmr as i've never cared to look, but according to profile stats i'm fairly good with carries (usualy high 8-10, except for my dragon night.. who is at a solid ten compared to all my heros). I'll play a few games with you and we can see whats up if you want. I live in chile atm so my time is UTC -4hours (as of this posts its 10:30am for me) but I play on US East/West because i'm american and the SA skill ceiling is kinda low for the average player. Hit me up, *i'm in the group for OCN- th3b3n w/ Neliel (from bleach- green hair, long red "filled in" infinty sign across the nose/cheeks) for an avatar*- which should make me fairly quick to identify.


cool man, I would totally add you, but name search didnt come up with anything. The name "th3b3n" has 3 matches and the avatars aren't anywhere near your descriptions. OCN group has more than 2000 members and search didn't work, so I can't be manually looking through 2000 avatars







Don't know what's wrong exactly

Are you in the normal bracket though? I mean if you're actually highly skilled I don't wanna disappoint you or anything. Could always play a few games and see if it works out.

Man just watched the following game while having late night dinner, and noticed that farm PL had manta diffusial AND heart at 28 min? How the hell.... I mean let's be honest, I can't do that in a 1v0 game, seriously


----------



## JoeWalsh

Found him under Ichy. Also, Bleach









Edit: Funn1k is replacing ARS-ART (Na'Vi)


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Found him under Ichy. Also, Bleach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Funn1k is replacing ARS-ART (Na'Vi)


yeah its weird... my Login for the community is th3b3n... my name in a game of Dota is... th3b3n... but if you try to find me to add as a friend or anything... its Ichy.

@HarrisLam - No idea if i'm in the normal bracket or not, besides never hearts to try a few games and see. You, or I, could be having an off night.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Man just watched the following game while having late night dinner, and noticed that farm PL had manta diffusial AND heart at 28 min? How the hell.... I mean let's be honest, I can't do that in a 1v0 game, seriously
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LUMAY!

I haven't watched that particular cast yet, but from the basics if you want ridiculous GPM you basically you need a team that gives you farm. They stack the jungle for you, leave you creeps and basically pressure the enemy giving you room and time to last hit everything. You can power farm (autoattack and even use lance to kill everything asap), push the lane and then jungle the stacked camps which is basically farming the jungle and lane at the same time. Then you tp to any lane that has a mass of creeps approaching and continue farming there. Also, since you are PL you can use illusions and lance to farm faster (nuke creeps for more illusions) and send illusions to the jungle to farm simultaneously.

Also, getting the last hit on as many towers as possible is like 500g a tower for you, crazy moneys.

Of course nothing is as perfect as that in any game, but you get most of that = you get farm like what I presume this PL did.

In addition, teammates ganking your lane and giving you the last hit on the enemy heroes also gives tons of gold. Getting first blood helps out loads too, but like I said I don't know if any of that happened since I haven't watched that cast yet (i'm saving it xD).

Edit: it looks like they had kotl pl in the picks, in that case you can rape any enemy in your lane via permanently casting lance with tons of kotl mana (at level 3 onwards anyway), and once you scared away the enemy in your lane you lance the creeps non stop as and when you want to power farm.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Man just watched the following game while having late night dinner, and noticed that farm PL had manta diffusial AND heart at 28 min? How the hell.... I mean let's be honest, I can't do that in a 1v0 game, seriously


TheOddOne got a 32 min diffusal manta heart bfly. His GPM was only 667 so, definitely doable.
http://dotabuff.com/matches/126442657

I've seen a jungling PL get a 15 minute radiance as well (with a good KOTL support)

And the Dota weekly records have shown 800+ gpm PL's....


----------



## kmac20

I play this game a LOT ever since I got into it around Xmas time. I play a lot of support heroes, feel free to add me anyone.

Steam name is kmac20


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> TheOddOne got a 32 min diffusal manta heart bfly. His GPM was only 667 so, definitely doable.
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/126442657
> 
> I've seen a jungling PL get a 15 minute radiance as well (with a good KOTL support)
> 
> And the Dota weekly records have shown 800+ gpm PL's....


Isn't it ironic that I did it vs a Mouz player ?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Which is why I said "most of the time."
> 
> Dota-League (most popular organized league for Euros) didn't have organized bots that would host until the last year of its life or something, and even that wasn't every game.


Most of the time? I never had issues with Dota 1 lag for the last like 4 or 5 years that I played it haha. Find it hard to believe that there weren't Euro bots but I'll take your word for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I play this game a LOT ever since I got into it around Xmas time. I play a lot of support heroes, feel free to add me anyone.
> 
> Steam name is kmac20


Added you to the OCN Dota 2 group! There is also an OCN channel in game that you can idle in, it is called OCN.

I just realized that the Steam website doesn't find players a lot of the time but Steam itself does. For example I was searching for kmac20's account at the website to add him to the OCN group but it couldn't find it. Tried again in Steam and I found it no problem.

So, *if you asked to be added to the group in the past and have yet to receive an invite, please give me your account again and I will give it another shot.* Thanks folks!


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I just realized that the Steam website doesn't find players a lot of the time but Steam itself does. For example I was searching for kmac20's account at the website to add him to the OCN group but it couldn't find it. Tried again in Steam and I found it no problem.


I thought I was the only one to notice this! This also applies to the steam iphone app as well. Steam itself finds things a lot better than the app or the website.

Also thanks a bunch man. I look forward to playing support slave and buying the courier with, and for, all of you!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I thought I was the only one to notice this! This also applies to the steam iphone app as well. Steam itself finds things a lot better than the app or the website.
> 
> Also thanks a bunch man. I look forward to playing support slave and buying the courier with, and for, all of you!


You're welcome! There are a bunch of experienced and high-level players here so stop by and post for all of your Dota needs.


----------



## kmac20

I'm not even kidding but Im' really trying to become amazing at this game. I just started playing it around Xmas, I have already put 100 hours into the game, and am fairly good considering my experience level. I'd never played a MOBA game before, ever. Never played Diablo, never played WC3, nada, so when I say I was totally new to this less than 2 months ago it really should put my level of play into perspective.

So yeah, I really look forward to learning a lot more about DOTA. I want to be an incredible dota player, its something I really want to excel at, and while that may sound lame, its where I'm investing a lot of my time.

Anyway guys, I appreciate any and all positive feedback and tips I get from everyone. I really have that thirst to learn about this game and get better, and I play accordingly.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I'm not even kidding but Im' really trying to become amazing at this game. I just started playing it around Xmas, I have already put 100 hours into the game, and am fairly good considering my experience level. I'd never played a MOBA game before, ever. Never played Diablo, never played WC3, nada, so when I say I was totally new to this less than 2 months ago it really should put my level of play into perspective.
> 
> So yeah, I really look forward to learning a lot more about DOTA. I want to be an incredible dota player, its something I really want to excel at, and while that may sound lame, its where I'm investing a lot of my time.
> 
> Anyway guys, I appreciate any and all positive feedback and tips I get from everyone. I really have that thirst to learn about this game and get better, and I play accordingly.


That's cool man, sounds good. If you want to become that good at the game then you should prepare yourself to spend countless hours and months on it. There is a ton to know and learn and there are always ways to improve. There are a lot of guides and great YouTube channels to keep tabs on too. Watch replays of pro matches and you'll get certainly get better.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I'm not even kidding but Im' really trying to become amazing at this game. I just started playing it around Xmas, I have already put 100 hours into the game, and am fairly good considering my experience level. I'd never played a MOBA game before, ever. Never played Diablo, never played WC3, nada, so when I say I was totally new to this less than 2 months ago it really should put my level of play into perspective.
> 
> So yeah, I really look forward to learning a lot more about DOTA. I want to be an incredible dota player, its something I really want to excel at, and while that may sound lame, its where I'm investing a lot of my time.
> 
> Anyway guys, I appreciate any and all positive feedback and tips I get from everyone. I really have that thirst to learn about this game and get better, and I play accordingly.


You can add mylilpony on steam, just don't tell him you're a Celtics fan
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960956910/


----------



## kmac20

87 hours the past two weeks in DOTA2. I'd say im ready to spend "countless hours" on it









I will do that. Although my steam icon is the same picture as my OCN avatar, so its a bittttt hard to hide!


----------



## redalert

After playing a 100 hours vs bots I played against some people tonight went 1-1. The first game I didnt die the whole time using Weaver second game using Queen of Pain. It was real obvious that skill level was not very high, I was the only person on my team using the courier. Still alot to learn with this game.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Why does you using the courier mean that you are not skilled?


----------



## HarrisLam

man I gotta work on my farm timing then, I can't get items that fast even if I'm 5-0 or more








I'm guessing I have a lot of idle time that I don't even know about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Why does you using the courier mean that you are not skilled?


he meant the players in his game weren't very skilled as hes the only one using the courier
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> 87 hours the past two weeks in DOTA2. I'd say im ready to spend "countless hours" on it


87 hours? Dude thats like.....work.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Had a pretty bad game. I though i was going bad until my team taught me what bad means.

Match ID : 137816970


----------



## kmac20

I DID say i was serious about getting good at DotA, didn't I?

Also to be fair some of that time was me specing pro/high level MM games or idling in lobbies.

I really, really, want to dominate at this game. I dont know why, but i do. Haven't felt this strongly about skill at a game since CSS or TF2.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I just started playing it around Xmas, I have *already put 100 hours* into the game, and am fairly good considering my experience level. I'd never played a MOBA game before, ever. Never played Diablo, never played WC3, nada, so when I say I was totally new to this less than 2 months ago it really should put my level of play into perspective..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> *87 hours* the past two weeks in DOTA2. I'd say im ready to spend "countless hours" on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do that. Although my steam icon is the same picture as my OCN avatar, so its a bittttt hard to hide!


Doing the math, it seems either you a. played up to 87 more hours inbetween those two posts, or b. if we _don't_ count the past 2 weeks, since Christmas you have played 13 hours of Dota?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> 87 hours? Dude thats like.....work.


87 hours lol... In my first two months, i had 190-200h in every 2w by steam stats







while i was idle'in at times yes it's still not so unbelievable/hard to do

http://dotabuff.com/matches/137568819

Eez game is eez , random gondar , roam 24/7 past 5-7 minutes into game


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 87 hours lol... In my first two months, i had 190-200h in every 2w by steam stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while i was idle'in at times yes it's still not so unbelievable/hard to do
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/137568819
> 
> Eez game is eez , random gondar , roam 24/7 past 5-7 minutes into game




Just joking


----------



## jellybeans69

tbh it was soloq game


----------



## hamzatm

I would watch the replay but am currently swamped with work, any random insider tips on how you build Gondar/playstyle specifics other than the broad "roam 24/7 and kick ass"?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

If i just include Dota 2 time i spend 2-3 hours a day watching Twitch. Thats almost 20 hours a week in Twitch alone.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I would watch the replay but am currently swamped with work, any random insider tips on how you build Gondar/playstyle specifics other than the broad "roam 24/7 and kick ass"?


He's generaly pretty easy hero and snowballs unless against competent team/players. Except for phase i'd say it's very situational how to build.

Another easy win , queing with my friend here (sk)

http://dotabuff.com/matches/138442482


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 87 hours lol... In my first two months, i had 190-200h in every 2w by steam stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while i was idle'in at times yes it's still not so unbelievable/hard to do
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/137568819
> 
> Eez game is eez , random gondar , roam 24/7 past 5-7 minutes into game


I know its not THAT unbelieveable if you factor in idle time like I did, but 87 hours in 2 weeks definitely a lot in my opinion. Thats basically a job as someone else said. I also go to school, so to put on average 5-6 hours a day as a full time student who also is an editor at the school paper AND takes honors courses AND goes to the gym AND blah blah blah.....thats a large portion of my day still set aside for dota.

But damn dude, I'm not gonna lie, I really do have a hard time believing that lol. 190-200 hours in 2 weeks? There exist only 336 hours in two weeks. You spent more than half of your time in DOTA. At that rate, you literally spent over 14.25 hours A DAY in DOTA, quite literally _over half of each day_.

When did you eat? When did you sleep? Did you know you'd play better if you had a full nights sleep and a full stomach worth of food? We don't function at 100% when those things are lacking man, mentally or physically. You probably would've been 1000x better had you slept well and eaten well too, and if you already are incredible...you'd be PHENOMENAL.

But yeah, if I play half of what you did though that still should mean I'm getting pretty good, should it not?







DAMNIT PEOPLE I'M TRYING HERE!!!


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> He's generaly pretty easy hero and snowballs unless against competent team/players. Except for phase i'd say it's very situational how to build.
> 
> Another easy win , queing with my friend here (sk)
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/138442482


Why no bfury on sk?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Why no bfury on sk?


Ask my friend i'm playing OD there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I know its not THAT unbelieveable if you factor in idle time like I did, but 87 hours in 2 weeks definitely a lot in my opinion. Thats basically a job as someone else said. I also go to school, so to put on average 5-6 hours a day as a full time student who also is an editor at the school paper AND takes honors courses AND goes to the gym AND blah blah blah.....thats a large portion of my day still set aside for dota.
> 
> But damn dude, I'm not gonna lie, I really do have a hard time believing that lol. 190-200 hours in 2 weeks? There exist only 336 hours in two weeks. You spent more than half of your time in DOTA. At that rate, you literally spent over 14.25 hours A DAY in DOTA, quite literally _over half of each day_.
> 
> When did you eat? When did you sleep? Did you know you'd play better if you had a full nights sleep and a full stomach worth of food? We don't function at 100% when those things are lacking man, mentally or physically. You probably would've been 1000x better had you slept well and eaten well too, and if you already are incredible...you'd be PHENOMENAL.
> 
> But yeah, if I play half of what you did though that still should mean I'm getting pretty good, should it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMNIT PEOPLE I'M TRYING HERE!!!


Let's say at that point i did have alot of time on my hands and nothing else to do also included time i was eatin/idlein


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Why no bfury on sk?


He went Mjollnir instead. No need for 2 farm items. as an avid lover of Skel King, his "farm" item depends on the situation. If your team is stun or cc heavy, you won't really need the mana regen/health Regen from bf (so you can cast more and not worry about Ulty mana), and since SK's damage out put scales well with attack speed a Mjollnir is a great/best substitute. Though for me personally, I would still rather have a BF/AC combo then Armlet/Mjollnir. Cleave+regen+attack speed+armor reduction+armor is a bit better then a toggle health loss+damage+minor attacks speed+Chance to chain lighting+greater attack speed+lighting shield.

A mech and some magic resistance would be more than enough to shut the largest benefits of the Mjollnir build down... just my 2c. though.


----------



## jellybeans69

Pretty much that , and there me ks'ing every single kill and carrying him









I was being called "fed" when i had like only one item as they didn't have any real carry except for 4.2 which illusions get destroyed by my modi it was easy enough game


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> He went Mjollnir instead. No need for 2 farm items. as an avid lover of Skel King, his "farm" item depends on the situation. If your team is stun or cc heavy, you won't really need the mana regen/health Regen from bf (so you can cast more and not worry about Ulty mana), and since SK's damage out put scales well with attack speed a Mjollnir is a great/best substitute. Though for me personally, I would still rather have a BF/AC combo then Armlet/Mjollnir. Cleave+regen+attack speed+armor reduction+armor is a bit better then a toggle health loss+damage+minor attacks speed+Chance to chain lighting+greater attack speed+lighting shield.
> 
> A mech and some magic resistance would be more than enough to shut the largest benefits of the Mjollnir build down... just my 2c. though.


Bfury is terrible on heroes with low mobility and attack speed. You say you would get AC....So a 4350 cost item needs a 5350 cost item to be effective? How fast are you getting this bfury? If you can't get it in under 15 minutes every game you will get outcarried (provided the other team can actually play). Even then you're still too slow to take advantage of it. Get a forcestaff? Add another 2350 to the cost. How long does it take for those two items to pay for themselves? Let's say you have a very good start and your SK gets a battlefury, assault cuirass, forcestaff or maelstrom in 30 minutes. Great, that phantom lancer has a diffusal blade manta and heart and has pushed down 4 of your towers. Void has bfury mask of madness ac. Am has bfury manta and heart or vanguard/vlads and has pushed down your towers. Gyro has manta shadow blade and half a butterfly or crit and has pushe ddown your towers and can take out your entire team with flak cannon while you focus on him. TA has desolator bkb and can kill anyone assisting you too. Drow has silence and can kite you and has manta and shadow blade and/or bkb;. pa has better crit AND evasion and bfury and ac/other item. even medusa at 20 minutes can jungle 200 cs. So how can Sk with a bfury handle these carries?

In that same span of time it takes you to get that 4350 cost item, you could just get the 2600 armlet and 1900 hand of midas (midas is optional, and i'd argue very situational, unless you can get it in under 8 minutes), both of which you can buy parts individually for much less, than you can for Bfury, WHILE
also contributing to your team mid-game, and contributing to your attack speed and hp and added survivability (that armlet +400hp toggle > any hp regen bfury provides). Need mana regen? Soul ring, kotl, or teammate with mana boots. Need cleave? Have a friend pick magnus. There is really no reason to get a bfury on sk unless you're trolling. In high level games you will just get rolled, and your teammates will flame you.


----------



## hamzatm

Battlefury on SK kills creeps faster than any other item on him (even with his low attack speed, although that is quickly remedied), there are situations when that is essential.


----------



## jellybeans69

BF on SK is even more situational than it would be on naix/void , it's not terribad but definately not the best option in many cases. We were pushing quite hard past ~15 minutes and ganking alot where sk didn't need to farm that much (we actualy laned together and he was semi-junglin)


----------



## th3m3nt4l

===EDIT===
Reply took a long time to due because I'm at work and had to break down each situation. Also, I don't remember if I corrected what I read as a misconception on your end. But my reply to the poster asking why no bf, was because the Individual in the linked game Chose a Mjollner(guess its maelstrom now?) as his farm/1st damage item. Getting both wouldn't be as beneficial as having 1 or the other and another damage item like MKB or abyssal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your Overly Aggresive Rant!
> 
> 
> 
> Bfury is terrible on heroes with low mobility and attack speed. You say you would get AC....So a 4350 cost item needs a 5350 cost item to be effective? How fast are you getting this bfury? If you can't get it in under 15 minutes every game you will get outcarried (provided the other team can actually play). Even then you're still too slow to take advantage of it. Get a forcestaff? Add another 2350 to the cost. How long does it take for those two items to pay for themselves? Let's say you have a very good start and your SK gets a battlefury, assault cuirass, forcestaff or maelstrom in 30 minutes. Great, that phantom lancer has a diffusal blade manta and heart and has pushed down 4 of your towers. Void has bfury mask of madness ac. Am has bfury manta and heart or vanguard/vlads and has pushed down your towers. Gyro has manta shadow blade and half a butterfly or crit and has pushe ddown your towers and can take out your entire team with flak cannon while you focus on him. TA has desolator bkb and can kill anyone assisting you too. Drow has silence and can kite you and has manta and shadow blade and/or bkb;. pa has better crit AND evasion and bfury and ac/other item. even medusa at 20 minutes can jungle 200 cs. So how can Sk with a bfury handle these carries?
> 
> In that same span of time it takes you to get that 4350 cost item, you could just get the 2600 armlet and 1900 hand of midas (midas is optional, and i'd argue very situational, unless you can get it in under 8 minutes), both of which you can buy parts individually for much less, than you can for Bfury, WHILE
> also contributing to your team mid-game, and contributing to your attack speed and hp and added survivability (that armlet +400hp toggle > any hp regen bfury provides). Need mana regen? Soul ring, kotl, or teammate with mana boots. Need cleave? Have a friend pick magnus. There is really no reason to get a bfury on sk unless you're trolling. In high level games you will just get rolled, and your teammates will flame you.





Spoiler: Item Build rebuttal !



One, I'd never get a force staff on SK.. 2. The build works for me, and I play in high level games.. it might not work in pro games... but I doubt any one posting here is Playing at Pro levels. 3. I called it a farm item... FARM ITEM, it helps clear creep waves faster than armlet will, and provides more raw damage then armlet and midas. 3B. There's no point in getting a BF _and_ a Mjollnir, both are farm items, a MKB would be a better choice and is usually what I get for my 2nd damage item. If your getting bf for the regen your getting it for the wrong reasons. In high level games, teammates don't flame, they respect build choices... its only in the low -> mid teir mmr areas that people have the mind set like yours, only 1 good way to build, and every thing else is trash and deserves to be flamed and berated.

Armlets' contribution to SK is greatest during the early stages of the game while still providing some benefit late game, Its a Good item for him I agree. Same with midas, especially good early game to help increase the rate of farm, but tends to fall off late game. Depending on how one builds the BF- the mana regen is great early game allowing for more stuns (which help the team more than an armlet would) with out much concern for "saving" mana for ulty. Health regen is always good, and the damage coming in from Persiverence Helps last hit as well. Getting the two swords first increases your damage making crit hit harder and your LS aura more effective. The combined item Gives cleave, which will help Push lanes down faster which is relevant all game, helps deal serious damage to clumped up heros on the enemy team, especially under conditions like Black Hole or Reverse Polarity.

Item builds depend on the situation and the player. You like armlet and midas thats great. I think both are good items, but just because one/both are Recommend or listed as "core" by the default build doesn't make them necessary. Too completely attempt to discredit a build with out giving it SERIOUS trys (as in more than 1 game and/or intentionally playing bad ) is borderline ******ed.



but for each of your little carry suggestions:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Am First: Am is a HARD counter to SK and pretty much a 100% counter to all other heros in the game if played well. In fact recent Pro level trends show him being picked more as a counter to the OP as **** Morphling, however he isn't able to shut down Morph 100% of time like he can other heros (please bear in mind the average pub player isn't going to play him well, so that 100% shut down could be hit or miss). All am needs is a manta and SK is shut down, there isn't a lot a well played SK can do against a well played AM unfortunately. Picking SK last when the enemy already has an AM is Risky business, and unless the AM is udder ****, theirs not a whole lot you could build that would help shut him down.

Void: Voids Scarry because of backtracks ability to negate huge amounts of burst damage. Played right he's hard for any hero to really stop. Ac will reduce his armor so you hit him harder and he wont hit you AS hard, the MKB will negate his Butterfly, mini stun will kind of help keep him under control. Chrono sphere is a double edged sword, it can make or break a team fight even if the personal playing void can play him well out side of chrono. However, unlike AM, a stun build does shut him down. Instead of building the AC you go Abysal Blade, and the TEAM has to help focus him/keep him controlled.

PL: Pre Defusal, BF SK is HIGHLY useful in stopping PL pushes as the cleave decimates illusions thus allowing the real one to be picked out. Gem/Dust counter his Wind walk escape and initiate ability. He's squishy as **** so AC will help negate the armor gained through Agility. Post Defusal one will need to play a little more cautiously (which is normal regardless of hero), however by this time, his main target ISN"T SK, but the other carry or squishy support. As an SK against a PL, its important to not let him farm and a BF will help with that more than a armlet will.

Gyro: Theirs a misconception here, flake cannon with that setup won't kill an entire team, and individual yes. But by the time he has those items no one should be out alone any way. Gem/Dust again negates his shadow blade. MKB will negate his Evasion, BF negates the illusions, and AC will reduce his armor more. Plus with this build, he doesn't have a whole lot of ability to stay in team fights

Drow: Squishy as ****... get a gem/dust, GG. But because I have bf... I too can farm a shadow blade faily quickly and thanks to the gem/dust destroy her... silence doesn't stop ulty, and Drow is going to run if she takes 2 or 3 hits from an SK before she knows what the **** is going.

PA: Lol evasion... guess what MKB completely negates it... gues what PA is? another low HP squishy as **** hero. MKB negates a Core ability of PA, an AC negates the armor she gains from her AC. Both use BF for the same reasons- Farm and Damage to make that crit stand out. PA is reliant on the Crit to *** 3 shot heros, Sk's crit helps, but hes not reliant on it as much as PA.

Medusa: This just a HUGE lol suggestion for a carry. The one time Medusa proved to be a good carry was in one pro dota match where a Chinese team playing Chinese dota allowed her to farm ALL GAME. Pub games aren't going to be like that, and in EVERY instance i've seen Medusa since she was added to dota 2, she has been shut down HARD by opposing teams. This includes all the games where I've had her on my team, and played against her and the game has gone for 60+ minutes. She is a bad carry.


----------



## Sainesk

bit mad at how hard it is to get commended - had plenty of games where our mid fails horribly and then my lane or sometimes I go on to dominate and win the game for us. Feel like I need 100 kills, 1000 assists, 6 aegs and 6 hearts (totally possible







) and 9001 flying couriers in front of me to get noticed. I've had games where I did so good I solo walked into their fountain and killed pretty much their entire team (Troll trolling with evasion and lifesteal) and still nothing... *rage*


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> bit mad at how hard it is to get commended - had plenty of games where our mid fails horribly and then my lane or sometimes I go on to dominate and win the game for us. Feel like I need 100 kills, 1000 assists, 6 aegs and 6 hearts (totally possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and 9001 flying couriers in front of me to get noticed. I've had games where I did so good I solo walked into their fountain and killed pretty much their entire team (Troll trolling with evasion and lifesteal) and still nothing... *rage*


I've been commended a few times, and wasn't because I was doing good by winning my lane and destroying the enemy team. From what I've seen on when people commended me, its because of overall play not k/d/a and usually when the team is doing well as a whole. IE every one's got a good set of items(core + maybe 1 luxury), stuns, cc, ganks are all timed well, good communication/leadership, etc. IMO to expect commendations because of having a good k/d/a and pub stomping an enemy team (even if solo) is kind of egocentric. There have been a few games where I've seen some one do what you have explained (especially when i'm having a bad day/week/streak) who; at the end, act like complete ass's and pretty much demand commendations.... get ignored. In some cases I've seen team mates wait till said person leaves just to tell every one they intend to report the player for x reasons.


----------



## mylilpony

You play in mostly Normal and some High MMR games (which used to be Low and normal, but they changed the wording for some reason), with a sub 50% winrate, and a 50% winrate on Skeleton King. So sorry if I'm skeptical.

I brought up these heroes since these are heroes you are likely to see in any matchups, pubs or whatnot, and how SK will not be able to compete with them in the lategame and/or outfarm them. Meaning there should be more of an emphasis on mid-game contributions and survivability. Those other heroes offer far more to the game at the 30-45 minute mark than an SK with bfury will. If both teams are of equal skill level, and the PL on one team and the SK on the other team get similar levels of farm, PL will win. Just like the other heroes I listed. Even with a disadvantage they can drag out the game and outfarm the SK.

You're basically saying as long as your SK gets freefarm and the other team's carries don't get any farm, you will win. Well, duh. That applies to many heroes. PL can get a diffusal very quickly, and if they don't get a 10 minute yasha, they can pick up a 12 minute diffusal. Or 16-18 min diffusal with a yasha. So then he starts pushing or ganking. You're already going to have a hero commited at the 12-18 minute mark buying a gem/sentries? In pubs? Even if they do get sentries and gank him all game that will only delay those items 2-4 minutes. Already that 15 minute diffusal destroys sk's ult. If SK however goes for an armlet, he can toggle his way to safety. Basically you'll need 2-3 heroes to consistently gank PL in the first 10 minutes to gain that kind of advantage. And if you fail, then you have 2 or 3 severely underleveled heroes against a PL with an XP gain. Sounds kind of risky no? And this is assuming the SK gets amazing farm and a 15 minute battlefury.

Like I said with Gyro, at the same 30 and 45 minute marks, Gyro will offer much more contribution to teamfights or solo fights. So in a 45 minute game where a Gyro has a shadow blade, butterfly, and manta. Your SK will have a battlefury, mkb, and you'll have gem/dust? AND you'll win against him? Unless it's a teamgank, in which he still hast he capability of taking down your supports and weakening you or surviving long enough for teammates to come. I forgot how difficult it was to micro manta illusions away from batltefury damage too, my apologies. His rocket barrage, flak cannon range, and ult, don't give him ability to stay in teamfights? Lothars isn't just for invis you know, it gives bonus MS. That bfury wont give you enough mana regen to use multiple stuns and save for your ult.

Drow is squishy. Once again you're relying on someone with gem/sentries. drow can get a shadow blade (i'd say it's situational, but it is very popular in pubs) before SK's bfury. And then can snowball that advantage. That is what drow does.

PA has blinkstrike. Meaning he can move around the map much quicker, with the added attack speed/bonus dmg. Which is why you will see it more often than not on him. Meaning even if SK got a faster bfury PA will outfarm him at a faster rate. I like that your counter to a PA is that MKB and AC. At what minute do you get those items? Who says you will have the opportunity to get those items, and that a PA farming at the same rate won't have better items?

I brought up Medusa as a last point because even a decent medusa will outfarm that SK.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I've been commended a few times, and wasn't because I was doing good by winning my lane and destroying the enemy team. From what I've seen on when people commended me, its because of overall play not k/d/a and usually when the team is doing well as a whole. IE every one's got a good set of items(core + maybe 1 luxury), stuns, cc, ganks are all timed well, good communication/leadership, etc. IMO to expect commendations because of having a good k/d/a and pub stomping an enemy team (even if solo) is kind of egocentric. There have been a few games where I've seen some one do what you have explained (especially when i'm having a bad day/week/streak) who; at the end, act like complete ass's and pretty much demand commendations.... get ignored. In some cases I've seen team mates wait till said person leaves just to tell every one they intend to report the player for x reasons.


Seeing said asses who ask for commends and bm the enemy team the whole game with at least 3x as many commendations in the same number of games is infuriating. What's really egocentric is the people who don't notice someone just saved them from a whole lot of bm and getting reported by their entire team, i've even ran into some where mid had less than half k+a as their deaths and they have the nerve to ask for commends at the end. Meanwhile I glhf, play a mean support buying wards/couriers/upgrade/don't last hit when I shouldn't, make calls, don't start bm wars etc. - makes me think why do I even bother when nobody notices, except the enemy team who's usually mad at you so slim chance of commend there.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> You play in mostly Normal and some High MMR games (which used to be Low and normal, but they changed the wording for some reason), with a sub 50% winrate, and a 50% winrate on Skeleton King. So sorry if I'm skeptical.


Yeah had a bad run of games, got stuck in LP que.... and just procceeded to get **** on by 5 stacks, or trolling team mates which pushed my LP que to such a duration as 6 days due to me ragging out. Not good, so I ended up taking a break, but was to late... stats had already tanked. Also, I never claimed to be pro or have excellent stats, but you did instantly jump down my throat trying to discredit me for what ever reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I brought up these heroes since these are heroes you are likely to see in any matchups, pubs or whatnot, and how SK will not be able to compete with them in the lategame and/or outfarm them. Meaning there should be more of an emphasis on mid-game contributions and survivability. Those other heroes offer far more to the game at the 30-45 minute mark than an SK with bfury will. If both teams are of equal skill level, and the PL on one team and the SK on the other team get similar levels of farm, PL will win. Just like the other heroes I listed. Even with a disadvantage they can drag out the game and outfarm the SK.


I do see lots of gyro's, but its been quite a while since i'v seen a Dusa or Am(excluding the game i'm currently in now- and i'm doing HORRIBLE for first time as tusk). I actually Started going BF because of the amount PL and Gyro's I was seeing. Most of my games do go 45-60 minutes... and they way i built was still effective in 75% (the other 25% i was still doing his usual build) of the games i won. The games I lost weren't solely because of my build. This is a team game, team does bad... you lose, team does better than the other team...you win.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> You're basically saying as long as your SK gets freefarm and the other team's carries don't get any farm, you will win. Well, duh. That applies to many heroes. PL can get a diffusal very quickly, and if they don't get a 10 minute yasha, they can pick up a 12 minute diffusal. Or 16-18 min diffusal with a yasha. So then he starts pushing or ganking. You're already going to have a hero commited at the 12-18 minute mark buying a gem/sentries? In pubs? Even if they do get sentries and gank him all game that will only delay those items 2-4 minutes. Already that 15 minute diffusal destroys sk's ult. If SK however goes for an armlet, he can toggle his way to safety. Basically you'll need 2-3 heroes to consistently gank PL in the first 10 minutes to gain that kind of advantage. And if you fail, then you have 2 or 3 severely underleveled heroes against a PL with an XP gain. Sounds kind of risky no? And this is assuming the SK gets amazing farm and a 15 minute battlefury.


As I said before my build was still viable at 60 minutes against equally skilled players with equal farm. The story might be different on your end & @ your mmr... but your still just arguing with me that the build is stupid when others have already said its Ok, not the ZOMG best build ever, but it works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Like I said with Gyro, at the same 30 and 45 minute marks, Gyro will offer much more contribution to teamfights or solo fights. So in a 45 minute game where a Gyro has a shadow blade, butterfly, and manta. Your SK will have a battlefury, mkb, and you'll have gem/dust? AND you'll win against him? Unless it's a teamgank, in which he still hast he capability of taking down your supports and weakening you or surviving long enough for teammates to come. I forgot how difficult it was to micro manta illusions away from batltefury damage too, my apologies. His rocket barrage, flak cannon range, and ult, don't give him ability to stay in teamfights? Lothars isn't just for invis you know, it gives bonus MS. That bfury wont give you enough mana regen to use multiple stuns and save for your ult.


Your right on all of that, but your also still talking about potential. I've seen lots of Gyro's build just like your saying, but fail at realizing the potential of his abilities, and I have done just that BF+MKB+Gem and won against Gryo's with and without team. In a game like dota, you can't talk about Universals, it just doesn't work. Some one playing Gyro isn't ALWAYS going to be good, just like my win rate with Sk isn't 100%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Drow is squishy. Once again you're relying on someone with gem/sentries. drow can get a shadow blade (i'd say it's situational, but it is very popular in pubs) before SK's bfury. And then can snowball that advantage. That is what drow does.
> 
> PA has blinkstrike. Meaning he can move around the map much quicker, with the added attack speed/bonus dmg. Which is why you will see it more often than not on him. Meaning even if SK got a faster bfury PA will outfarm him at a faster rate. I like that your counter to a PA is that MKB and AC. At what minute do you get those items? Who says you will have the opportunity to get those items, and that a PA farming at the same rate won't have better items?
> 
> I brought up Medusa as a last point because even a decent medusa will outfarm that SK.


Team game, at my mmr we make sure to shut down the Drow so she doesn't snowball like that, or at least not as early. But its been So long since i've seen a drow in a game (besides 1 I played like 2 weeks back and played as her... that ended in 10min because of a dc).

I brought up the scenario and item build because I HAVE done that against a PA, and won... game was 80 min long because no one wanted to finish it because we all wanted "perfect" items, me included.

Problem is, out side of 5 stack teams, its rare to see a medusa out perform or even out farm anyone, let alone an SK. which is why I laughed at the idea.This is at my MMR and from my experience, your millage and experience will vary.


----------



## MKUL7R4

*le sigh* had to remove another person from my friends list because of his senseless rage. He wasn't even raging at me since I was fully supporting the team as Lina and not feeding at all, but I can't stand people who rage at newer players. You were new once too. If you took the time to provide them insightful feedback instead of flaming them, maybe they could do better.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I've been commended a few times, and wasn't because I was doing good by winning my lane and destroying the enemy team. From what I've seen on when people commended me, its because of overall play not k/d/a and usually when the team is doing well as a whole. IE every one's got a good set of items(core + maybe 1 luxury), stuns, cc, ganks are all timed well, good communication/leadership, etc. IMO to expect commendations because of having a good k/d/a and pub stomping an enemy team (even if solo) is kind of egocentric. There have been a few games where I've seen some one do what you have explained (especially when i'm having a bad day/week/streak) who; at the end, act like complete ass's and pretty much demand commendations.... get ignored. In some cases I've seen team mates wait till said person leaves just to tell every one they intend to report the player for x reasons.


I have tons of commends, and I don't request them. How you get them is to stay calm and friendly in the face of adversity, and help out worse players instead of flaming them like 99% of other Dota players.


----------



## LilBuckz

Really battlefury is pretty weak on SK. Not to say it cannot work (at anything but a fairly high level games can be won with plenty of suboptimal choices), but going midas into armlet as someone else mentioned is 95% of the time a better choice. Unless you are getting amazing farm it is going to take 15 ish minutes to get a bfury, + or - a bit depending on whether you get boots/treads.


----------



## hamzatm

I usually see commends when people have a great game. A lot of teamwork, supporting like you are actually supposed to, and a very close game to conclude it! Especially when your team thinks they are going to lose but you end up making a comeback (even if its 100% because the other team just threw it).

And on the other note Bfury is _not_ complete trash on SK, stop flaming it plox, no one has claimed you should do it in any situation. Some of those contrived examples made me lol though


----------



## fatlardo

I'm begging to like storm, but dunno what the best build for offense? Any one have any pointers on storm? I usually get tailsman right away then to bloodstone and then if I last long enough to orchid. TIA


----------



## mylilpony

A lot of new players read threads like this, looking for insights and to improve. You saying how good bfury is with SK multiple times in this thread is of no help to them, will give them wrong ideas/builds to focus on, get raged at, etc etc. Being in low priority has nothing to do with skill level, I know people who get random disconnects and end up in low priority. And I have had games where I've played with these ppl in low priority where we've gone against very good players.

Also, if you're not a pro or have excellent stats why are you so convinced at the effectiveness of this build? Many things work in normal mmr games that won't work as you improve and get matched against better players, the same way bad habits in normal mmr like poor map awareness, lack of warding, last hitting, etc will have more of a negative impact as the level of competition increases.

Please provide specific replays and builds/minute marks/milestones so people can see the build executed then. Nobody has even said the build is ok, at best they have given you a very weak vote of confidence saying that it's highly situational. It's like me arguing that for my carry the divine is a really great build that you should try and I've won with it. Great, doesn't mean it's viable. In fact, it's a risk that can cost your team the game.

Yes my statements are blanket statements, b/c with those popular carries I listed, I've mentioned common timings, the same way starcraft 2 has "timing attacks". You know certain minute marks what heroes will have what items in most games. It is highly unlikely that with competent players on both teams, a carry SK that goes battle fury will beat the other teams carry

Things you've said here.
Quote:


> "Sk and Niax are 2 heros i see lots of people saying not to pick up regen items, like say a Perseverance to build into a BF, however I think a BF on both would work wonderfully. the health regen might be a negligible point, but the damage and mana regen aren't. "


So obviously I'm not the only one in disagreement.

Let's compare bfury 4350 cost for cleave, +65 dmg and 150% mana regen.
Armlet has 2600 cost with 8hp regen, and when active, +40 dmg, *+25 attack speed*, AND 5 armor. Plus the fact that if you're about to die you can toggle it every 2 seconds for an instant 400hp regen. IF they have any mana burn heroes (especially w/ the popularity of nyx), this armlet provides much more survivability. Even if they dont' have mana burn heroes, an armlet build has much cheaper items slightly less mana regen BUT an instant 150 mana, for that extra stun or to gain that extra mana for your ultimate.

If you really want the farm, the midas (which I normally wouldn't get) not only gives you 190 gold and pays for itself in around 10 minutes, you get a 2.5xp gain based on creep killed. This is HUGE. If you get an 8 minute midas, and farm normally, at the same time the SK has his bfury, you can have an SK that is 2-3 levels higher, with an armlet as well. And a soul ring. For that extra mana when you're getting mana burned and you're about to die. Also, you know what that massive HP/attack/as boost + level advantage is great for? Ganking other heroes, and snowballing your advantage. Ganking heroes > jungling.

Another thing you said
Quote:


> my reason for mention BF was because of the cleave, but the last few times i've picked it up on SK/Niax I've caught hate for it (even though we won by a significant margin) simple because the pro's don't pick it up and guids on dota fire (only guid place I know of) don't mention it so a lot of pub. players think its bad... I saw a video on some dude playing sk/niax saying that getting regen items was a waist. If your rushing midas sure, but ******* tranquil boots are ******ed good early game for, E: especially on low mana jungling heros, as its a 25 mana salve on a fairly short cd. Allowing the hero to stay in the jungle almost indeffintly, sure a helm into armlet might be a bit better, but I like very few active items and feel armlet is over used for str heros like niax/sk. especially when you don't really see the benefits of it until its active


So not only are you getting bfury, you're getting tranquil boots? For even worse AS? That makes you even more reliant on the assault, which at 2100 just for the hyperstone, makes you even more useless midgame, and if you die, the bfury items and assault items costs grow significantly. Or you get treads, but a bfury farming for treads takes a bit of time, or if you get treads first, your bfury is even more delayed.
You make it sound like the active is a big pain to use, when it really isn't.


----------



## SoliDD

All of this "debating" is for the most part useless.

If you are actually interested in getting better you have to put your matches in, simple as that.

Look at what is effective and not effective, gain experience.

Like someone said earlier there is no universals in DOTA, everything is situational. This makes general conversation impractical.

Everyone gets caught up in builds, timings, so on so forth. To succeed you need three things .

1.Patience- pick your battles, go in when the time is right.
2.adaptability-tailor your build and skills to the current match.
3.teamwork-this speaks for itself.


----------



## SoliDD

edit:double post for some reason


----------



## redalert

Every other match Im in always people disconnecting really annoying not fun when its 1 vs 5 or 2 vs 5.


----------



## TheOddOne

I don't get it, you said that AM+Manta would shut down Ske, yet you still get Fury vs PL+Manta+Diffu ?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Wow; everybody got up in arms about this and I missed it -.-

I'll toss in my opinion regardless. Also, I don't want to crush anyone, but I see what I believe to be flaws, especially in this post.

I will say that any build not considered clowny will work to some extent (if not much) as the skill of the player is important. BF is a unique carry-oriented item because it is an expensive, farming-oriented item that, depending on the situation, falls off more quickly than other options. The problem with BF compared to a Mjoll as an item overall is that attack speed will nearly always be relevant in defeating other heroes. Cleave is inherently situational because there is never a guarantee that multiple heroes will be in range. The cleave argument is a lesser point because you likely will encounter situations in which cleave is useful. However, remember that it's not 100%.

In this situation, we are talking about BF on SK. SK is a relatively good representation of STR carries in general. They boast damage and HP, but often lack the raw DPS output of AGI carries in late-lategame due to major attack speed and minor damage differences. The point here is that many STR carries will not effectively utilize BF as more than a farming item (and even use it fully as a farming item) without other items to remediate their attack speed problems. This can increase the cost of their core, and while it could be useful in some situations, this is the reason why items involving Hyperstone are seen so often in STR carry builds. Attack speed greatly enhances their already-formidable mid-to-lategame DPS. Streamlining their core for essentials gives them the choice of coming online earlier or continuing to farm and adapt to the evolving game with top-tier items that will guarantee a shutdown of opposing heroes.

A side point on the above is that Midas offers minor attack speed and an experience/gold boost for 1900g. That's hard to beat if you get it in time, so STR carries can gravitate toward that, too.

Another side note: on Armlet, do not underestimate it. You claim that BF has more raw damage than Armlet, but think again. I will not be accounting for cleave here, but:
BF offers 65 flat damage. Armlet offers 9 damage and 15 aspd. When active, it adds 31 damage (40 total), 25 STR (translates to damage for STR heroes; 65 total), and 10 aspd (25 total). Not shabby at all; excluding cleave, it outstrips BF.

Personally, I like BF on certain AGI carries when I see an advantage early game that can be pushed further by farming a full core quickly. Considering your team is important, too. If your team can't hold the game until you've farmed your core, doesn't have a single positioning skill to use the cleave well (again, this is a lesser point), or the other team has a hero who needs shut down in a particular way, then it may not be a good idea. I am hesitant to spend 4k gold on a farming item knowing that I may not get the rest of my core because of it. Solutions like Midas, Armlet, or Mjoll are often much more tempting on STR heroes because they offer something that many STR carries desperately need.

Hope you find this useful. In all seriousness, everyone is entitled to an opinion, so no shame in having your own.

PS: Sadly, cleave is not and never will be more than a halfhearted counter to PL. If he knows what he's doing, you'll need true multishot (<3 Gyro) to kill his Diff+Manta (or Bfly)+Heart army at 30-40 minutes.


----------



## jellybeans69

Yeah gyro is cool especially with shadow blade/rapiers build. Damn pudge stole mah rapiers after dive in fountain in the end.


----------



## mylilpony

I think really the important thing is poor item choices/builds can win or lose games. Or make things very difficult/frustrating for your teammates.

Yesterday QOP had a 7 lvl advantage on everyone on my team, and him and his teammates enchantress and invoker rushed aghanims, and then qop got a dagon. They had a 20+ kill advantage but we were able to come back with alchemist/BM b/c they didn't have a guinsoo until too late.QOP dagon was just a stupid choice.

Or a game where I was nyx, and my shadow demon and sniper rushed lothars mkb (both of them) and were so useless. Also, since there were 3 invis, the other team was forced to get a quick gem shutting my midgame ganks down and rendering me useless. A huge pet peeve is when i see invis heroes on my team and someone will go lothars just b/c they build whatever they want. Luckily we won due to having a spectre, but the sniper and shadow demon made it extremely difficult and we were down raxes b/c of them, when it should have just been an easy stomp. And since we won, they are probably going ot think that the build works, and will continue to use it.

Or another game where I had an ogre magi and enigma, and ogre rushed aghs and enigma rushed yasha and aghs with both refusing to buy courier/wards. This ogre played about 30+ games of ogre magi, running the same build.

Or a gyro who went aghs and shadow blade instead of BKB against a team with 4 disables, and lost our game, even though we took down 4 rax.

Or another game where my teammates went dagon and linkens sphere instead of disables like I pointed out we needed (they actually said we needed more dmg, and went linkens), and we were simply rolled lategame. Even though I had a 200+ cs advantage on the other team with an antimage.

With most player mentalities, if we won the game with enigma's yasha, or when we won with SD and sniper both going shadow blade mkb, they will simply look at the win and say "Well this build works". While this player can argue the effectiveness of the lothars/shadow blade on shadow demon, really it's a stupid item choice when force staff offers more utility for less, and much better for your teammates as well. A lot of the scenarios I offered are indeed situational, but that was more to get my point across about the importance of item choice/builds people make in games.

Also I tried the SK bfury build several times yesterday against bots and a couple things:
Even with a CM aura, his mana regen is bad. But it doesn't matter. Because even at lvl 7/8, you only have mana for one spell and you can't use your ult after you use it. Also, if you skip treads and/or go tranquil boots your AS is godawful slow, and you dont have enough mana for two stuns/revive, and your HP is really low. Really low hp doesn't get solved by the bfury. Nor does his low mana pool, b/c 150% mana regen isn't enough for him to get his stuns off and use his ult. Even w/ a first blood/extra hero kills you can hope for 15-18 minutes at best, and contribute little to nothing until you get your 2nd/3rd item.

And solid, builds/timings are important, especially for beginners or those looking to improve. There are plenty of ppl who play this game 500-2000 times that I"ve run into that have 0 game sense,0 understanding of mechanics etc. With build/timing, you get an idea of what your hero should be around, and by what time. Setting goals is good. In starcraft no two games are ever the same either, yet you will always see certain builds/timings with variations based on user reactions. Same thing in dota. Because they are the most effective ways to utilize the hero.

Or I guess we should ignore the lvl 8-10 ursa because since every game is different so there's no guarantee of a roshan. The fact that knowing a jungling bat can have a 10 min dagger, makes your awareness much higher, save from early ganks, etc. Why? B/c there are standard builds/timings the game follows, since they are the most effective. As a jungling bat , do you expect them to rush another item like urn/vanguard? How frustrated would you be. If you decided to a trilane with a pub lion, and he went mana drain first? Do you think you'd ever see that? Probably not b/c there are so many better/effective ways to build heroes, that have over time become more standard.

Anyways thats the last of this subject.


----------



## HarrisLam

well i didnt join in the argument or whatever, but regarding the post above me

Say for heros like sniper that has absolutely no escape mechanism, what else do you suggest they do for that part? Sniper needs quite a bit of farm to get the auto attack damage going. Not a trick question, I simply couldn't think of anything that matches the convenience of lothars aka shadowblade


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> well i didnt join in the argument or whatever, but regarding the post above me
> 
> Say for heros like sniper that has absolutely no escape mechanism, what else do you suggest they do for that part? Sniper needs quite a bit of farm to get the auto attack damage going. Not a trick question, I simply couldn't think of anything that matches the convenience of lothars aka shadowblade


The new shadow blade is nicer, but it's a 3,000 item countered by a 180-200g item. I'm not advocating this build since I dislike and don't use sniper often, but I've seen snipers in pubs use: yasha and bkb more commonly, and i've seen drums once or twice. For myself I usually don't mind if there are only two invis heroes, but 3 or more is just asking for gem, with sentries bought until the midgame. As i play mainly support heroes, any time I see even one invis i make sure to start getting sentries as soon as they are able to go invis.


----------



## XSCounter

Noob question. How do I see my creep kills/denies ingame?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Lower right hand corner, right under the courier controls.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> well i didnt join in the argument or whatever, but regarding the post above me
> 
> Say for heros like sniper that has absolutely no escape mechanism, what else do you suggest they do for that part? Sniper needs quite a bit of farm to get the auto attack damage going. Not a trick question, I simply couldn't think of anything that matches the convenience of lothars aka shadowblade


Oh yeah mask of madness for the +30% MS too. and allows you to farm longer and save your mana for the ultspam

Here's a match you can look up the replay and watch him http://dotabuff.com/matches/140141354

Also my 10win streak was funnily enough ended by a skeleton king. Who got an 8 minute armlet and was an absolute pain in the ass to try and kill early-mid game (with a wisp gank disruptor gank WITH a puck it took most of us to kill him at least once, or he'd stall long enough with armlet for his teammates to arrive and help).


----------



## MKUL7R4

Anyone see that last WePlay Dota match (Cast by BeyondTheSummit)? NaVi vs EG match 2, watch it if you missed it. So lulzy.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Oh yeah mask of madness for the +30% MS too. and allows you to farm longer and save your mana for the ultspam
> 
> Here's a match you can look up the replay and watch him http://dotabuff.com/matches/140141354
> 
> Also my 10win streak was funnily enough ended by a skeleton king. Who got an 8 minute armlet and was an absolute pain in the ass to try and kill early-mid game (with a wisp gank disruptor gank WITH a puck it took most of us to kill him at least once, or he'd stall long enough with armlet for his teammates to arrive and help).


Funny, the last few MoM sniper matches I saw the Snipers did terrible as thier lategame sucked going MoM early. Perhaps in these games players were taking fights and positioning differently?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Funny, the last few MoM sniper matches I saw the Snipers did terrible as thier lategame sucked going MoM early. Perhaps in these games players were taking fights and positioning differently?


No idea, i generally avoid him when possible and i rarely see him played.

Now on the other hand, I've been seeing wisp/naix a TON in the european servers and it is a nightmare to go against. Even if you constantly deward and have a very good advantage against him early game, they can just dive your supports starting at lvl6 and work their way back up. Sample scores I've seen on the naix (46-0, 26-2, 24-0, 25-2, 30-8).

Also saw a wisp max his E and go armlet/MoM/crysalis/bfly....quite amusing went 19-6


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am really hating Dotas matchmaking. They should not pair 2-3 member party against 5 strangers. No matter what you do you cant get teamwork down 90% of the time and you lose because of that.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Funny, the last few MoM sniper matches I saw the Snipers did terrible as thier lategame sucked going MoM early. Perhaps in these games players were taking fights and positioning differently?


Well, I don't wanna comment on whether MoM sniper is good, or shadowblade sinper or sniper that goes anything else. All I want to say is that sniper looks to be a very hard hero to play. Incredibly squishy, yet has not a single escape mechanism. To be honest my impression about sniper is that this hero can't do well without BKB, manta and shadowblade / MoM (pick one), he also can't farm by himself and needs to be babysitted.

I finally got my old friend to play the game again (he also played dota 1 but only for like 2 months, and was never that good with it), was playing with him in the weekend and theres this game where a guy who was pretty new and went sniper. He being the only carry in player's team fed the AI so much we almost lost a lane of rax to the AI. Such a shame to say that I just had a very close and exciting game with the AI









EDIT : 5-1 on Saturday, 2-0 on Sunday, 0-2 on Monday, Yep, weekend's gone, back to being crushed









you know I should just spam-play lion during weekdays and play other heros only in weekends. Lion is so safe it's hard to do awful with him, that way at least I can blame somebody else for losing


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Anyone see that last WePlay Dota match (Cast by BeyondTheSummit)? NaVi vs EG match 2, watch it if you missed it. So lulzy.


That was quite entertaining. Game 2 of Team Liquid vs. DD yesterday was amazing too, averaging about 3 kills per minute.


----------



## Zulli85

Just played my first game in a while and beat an enemy PL that had 750 cs np.


----------



## LilBuckz

That is pretty impressive. How did you beat them?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> That is pretty impressive. How did you beat them?


Pretty much turtled while my friend, the weaver, ran around solo killing heroes here and there. I got a mjollnir on mirana on top of a bfly and manta so the enemy team couldn't really push. The attack speed, lightning procs, images, and starfall alone were able to wipe creeps and PL images pretty easily. Our puck and dark seer were useful too. Team fights eventually went our way and we became too strong for them to stop us.


----------



## LilBuckz

Pretty solid victory there. Not sure why the PL would go abyssal instead of butterfly or MKB, but even so with that much farm he should have gotten more than 8 kills.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Pretty solid victory there. Not sure why the PL would go abyssal instead of butterfly or MKB, but even so with that much farm he should have gotten more than 8 kills.


I'm guessing Weaver was his only real problem and it was a desperate buy near the end in the hope that his team could focus him down properly during those few seconds of stun (wait till the point when he would be near using Time Lapse, then stun and focus). Even with illusions getting a boost, Butter isn't terribly efficient against MKB. Despite MKB helping against Butter, PL's team had a general lack of stuns and his team probably couldn't lock Weaver to prevent Time Lapse. Not a bad choice, but I didn't watch the game so I don't know the best one.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Pretty solid victory there. Not sure why the PL would go abyssal instead of butterfly or MKB, but even so with that much farm he should have gotten more than 8 kills.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I'm guessing Weaver was his only real problem and it was a desperate buy near the end in the hope that his team could focus him down properly during those few seconds of stun (wait till the point when he would be near using Time Lapse, then stun and focus). Even with illusions getting a boost, Butter isn't terribly efficient against MKB. Despite MKB helping against Butter, PL's team had a general lack of stuns and his team probably couldn't lock Weaver to prevent Time Lapse. Not a bad choice, but I didn't watch the game so I don't know the best one.


Pretty much this. Also I think the weaver slowed down PL's early game farm so that he didn't have his rad until 23ish minutes. He was still able to farm a lot obviously but it wasn't completely overwhelming.


----------



## hamzatm

Just got a highly satisfying rampage as Meepo - and there was at least some micro skillz involved rather than the usual stompy megafarmed net and poofing you usually get!

Not sure if you're allowed to post YouTube links but here it is anyway:



Have fun


----------



## MKUL7R4

^ that was awesome, great micro

here is my one and only rampage. i've had tons of ultra kills though, but there's always that one random who wants to steal your rampage.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Pretty much this. Also I think the weaver slowed down PL's early game farm so that he didn't have his rad until 23ish minutes. He was still able to farm a lot obviously but it wasn't completely overwhelming.


I can see that point of view, but with the amount of farm he had it should have been possible for the PL to just kill everyone else on the team before a weaver could (ignoring weaver). If he bought it right at the end I see why he would. I still think a butterfly early on (before daedalus or abyssal) would have probably been a better choice, or mkb depending on how early the butterflys were up on mirana/weaver. With heart/butterfly it takes a few heroes stop a PL split push.

I have had games like that too where PL gets very little farm early and ends up with a somewhat late radiance or diffusal and still ends up getting ridiculous farm later on. Its a pain to keep him down without a coordinated team.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is it hard to play AM. I was told i suck with him though i tried to play him with intention of getting farm first. Doesn't he need some lane support and push the team fight in the other side of the map so he can farm?


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it hard to play AM. I was told i suck with him though i tried to play him with intention of getting farm first. Doesn't he need some lane support and push the team fight in the other side of the map so he can farm?


AM is a "medium" difficulty hero in my opinion. Usually his early game is fairly difficult because of how squishy he is and because people tend to focus him a lot. Trying to keep his farm down as long as possible as he is a hard carry. Am does need a little farm, but only to get an item or two that will help him kill heroes, which is where his real farm is. My experience with him in Dota 2 is early game = passive as all hell going something like 1/2/2/1 (for level 6) to 2/4/4/2 (for level 11). Might be able to go 3/4/3/2 by 11, but I have very ****ty luck when playing am so I tend to favor the defensive a bit more. It hurts his early game farm, but does help his survive-ability quite a bit more. As for support, yes most hard carries do need some kind of support early game (some exceptions are Drow and Morph), as for pushing not so much. Pushing puts you in a "tight" situation where its easier to gank/kill you vs trying to keep the waves near your tower where its easier to run and hide. just my 2c, other people will more than likely have different advice on the hero as he can be played a couple of ways.

Side thought on am, I remember in dota 1 that his passive magic reduction could stack with HOOD OF DEFIANCE as long as you maxed his passive first, then got the hood. I know the dota 2 item says it doesn't stack, but I thought that was just for items. Only mentioning it as I remember a build that used this item as a 2nd pieces for core defense.


----------



## hamzatm

Anti-Mage!

Check out Lumi's guide for what I think is the most compact and concise (and not to mention accurate) analysis of the hero out there:


----------



## Deceit

Sorry for the shameless plug. But we are trying to show some content for my team. Most of our high-level scrims are recorded. Some people might find this entertaining or useful. All games are recorded from the perspective of our mid player.

www.youtube.com/ruXxar

Just an example.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it hard to play AM. I was told i suck with him though i tried to play him with intention of getting farm first. Doesn't he need some lane support and push the team fight in the other side of the map so he can farm?


http://dotabuff.com/matches/71377737 How to carry mylilpony 101
http://dotabuff.com/matches/92848631 Naix couldn't handle me when I step in the club
http://dotabuff.com/matches/107202674 vs 2 carries ? np I got this magic sux
http://dotabuff.com/matches/135344118 vs tryhard stack team? Ez game ez life PL can't outcarry AM
http://dotabuff.com/matches/14807390 1 divine
http://dotabuff.com/matches/16515100 2 divine
http://dotabuff.com/matches/16668252 3 ftl
http://dotabuff.com/matches/18289150 fantastic 4
http://dotabuff.com/matches/51880266 afk 15mins still won cuz AM farms like a baws

It's good to be a gangster.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> ~replays~


All of those show as expired for me when I look them up in the client, which makes sense except for the 11 day old one









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> ...something like 1/2/2/1 (for level 6) to 2/4/4/2 (for level 11)...


I suppose that's one way to do it, especially if you are getting absolutely pounded in lane. The more common build (featured in the Lumi guide) is 3/1/1/1 -> 4/4/1/2 because 1) spell shield is incredibly efficient at one point due to the way it scales, 2) more often than not, blink won't be needed more than once at a time during laning, so a 12s cooldown is fine, and 3) mana break's burn amounts are flat, so they are pretty imbalanced early on. A minor side-point is that if you choose to farm the jungle relatively early, maxed mana break will help you take down neutrals with mana pools faster.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> All of those show as expired for me when I look them up in the client, which makes sense except for the 11 day old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that's one way to do it, especially if you are getting absolutely pounded in lane. The more common build (featured in the Lumi guide) is 3/1/1/1 -> 4/4/1/2 because 1) spell shield is incredibly efficient at one point due to the way it scales, 2) more often than not, blink won't be needed more than once at a time during laning, so a 12s cooldown is fine, and 3) mana break's burn amounts are flat, so they are pretty imbalanced early on. A minor side-point is that if you choose to farm the jungle relatively early, maxed mana break will help you take down neutrals with mana pools faster.


Yeah, when ever I pick or Random into am its always against a team that likes to do any thing and every thing they can to shut me down.... which usually ends up with our other carry getting very well farmed and just dominating them... I only notice this in my games when am is on my team (weather or not i'm playing him doesn't seem to matter). If hes on the other team.... he gets left alone and just farms like crazy.


----------



## Lokster1

Nobody goes stats?? 1/1/1/1 with 2 points in stats at 6?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Nobody goes stats?? 1/1/1/1 with 2 points in stats at 6?


That's the DK.BurNIng build (also featured in the Lumi guide). It does better when you know that the majority of the damage you'll be taking early and mid game will be physical. It works fine; mana break is just too annoying in a lot of pub games to pass up.


----------



## hamzatm

the Burning build I found the best for farming and surviving ganks.

The extra stats do everything, go 1/1/1/1 and the rest stats, and max blink so that it hits level 4 the instant you finish battlefury.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> That's the DK.BurNIng build (also featured in the Lumi guide). It does better when you know that the majority of the damage you'll be taking early and mid game will be physical. It works fine; mana break is just too annoying in a lot of pub games to pass up.


At work so didnt have a chance to watch the guide =P

From the sounds of the guy asking about AM I was assuming that he was getting harassed a bunch so I think stats would help


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> At work so didnt have a chance to watch the guide =P
> 
> From the sounds of the guy asking about AM I was assuming that he was getting harassed a bunch so I think stats would help


I was not getting harass, Is that my team did nothing to let me farm. Instead of directing the flow the the fight in other lanes they would bring it to my lane.


----------



## Jim888

whats the best way to join ya'll in game...I'm part of the dota 2 OCN group on steam but I've not been able to get in as more than a 2 man


----------



## kmac20

I play in premades all the time. Add me or message me in the OCN chat


----------



## WALSRU

Why oh why did I never search for this thread before?!

Huge DOTA fan here just started a few months ago. Split at about 1/1 on w/l record. My favorite heroes are Brewmaster, Phantom Lancer, and Doom. Steam name is the same as my OCN name, feel free to add me some time.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Why oh why did I never search for this thread before?!
> 
> Huge DOTA fan here just started a few months ago. Split at about 1/1 on w/l record. My favorite heroes are Brewmaster, Phantom Lancer, and Doom. Steam name is the same as my OCN name, feel free to add me some time.


You mean Cancer Lancer. Try not play him so much. Brew and Doom are good heros to play since they are not picked much.


----------



## WALSRU

He seems to be getting all the old Anti-Mage hate. I can't help it, I love his W and the mindgames.

If I had to pick someone instead of PL for my top 3 it would be Sven because he's the manliest of all men.


----------



## TheOddOne

http://dotabuff.com/matches/144512321
How did Dire lose guys ? I don't understand ....

AM 1/1/1/1 build is pretty good, with tranquil boots u just have so much sustain and basically farm ur way up to a fury with ease.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Why oh why did I never search for this thread before?!
> 
> Huge DOTA fan here just started a few months ago. Split at about 1/1 on w/l record. My favorite heroes are Brewmaster, Phantom Lancer, and Doom. Steam name is the same as my OCN name, feel free to add me some time.


Welcome to the thread! Feel free to stop by here for all of your Dota needs. I also just sent you an invite to the OCN Dota 2 group!


----------



## kmac20

http://dotabuff.com/matches/144683195

THE MOST EMBARRASSING MATCH I"VE EVER BEE PART OF.

At one point we were up 59-23!!!! FIFTY NINE TO TWENTY THREE!!! The final score was 38-68 and we lost!

Why? Because my teammates like obsess over KDR and item orgy instead of getting the win. Honestly it was so embarrassing and I will never play with 2 of these people again. I BEGGED THEM to finish. I BEGGED THEM to stop messing around. I BEGGED them to stop smack talking and just take out the rax. And they didn't, and we lost.

I HATE ITEM ORIGES! DotA is about the win, not about the items you finish with, hence why I always play sup: no one else wants to spend $ on damn wards, because it brings down their items and KDR. Im in this to win. I dont play a 60 minute game just to look at the pretty items i have.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Why? Because my teammates like obsess over KDR and item orgy instead of getting the win. *Honestly it was so embarrassing and I will never play with 2 of these people again.* I BEGGED THEM to finish. I BEGGED THEM to stop messing around. I BEGGED them to stop smack talking and just take out the rax. And they didn't, and we lost.


so they were your dota buddies? Man that's sad.

I do play both support and carry (at low tier games). Your experience is what's holding me back from playing support sometimes.

And so the weird trend of weekday losses and weekend wins continues.......

That only loss today? That was from a 2nd minute abandonment of spectre after going 0-1 (and therefore the game got counted)


----------



## kmac20

My experience should be ENCOURAGING YOU to PLAY support. No one plays it well because once again: all the supports like to item orgy just as much as the carries. Except a carry CAN item orgy b/c they need to. For example: when a CM RUSHES AGHANIMS it makes me want to kill them, because I love playing CM.

I played tusk instead of solid support. It went well enough until every other person decided to item orgy and stop buying wards, and stop buying crap we need, and instead do fun stuff like rush a refresher on enigma and then make tusk (me) waste 1600 gold to buy back and then let tusk (me) not save up any more and force me to buy wards.

All of them are my "dota buddies" just two were not ones I play alongside with great frequency. Those two never again honestly. The other 3 of us had no chemistry with them AT ALL, and team chemistry is of utmost importance in DotA as we all know. You could have a guy from IG on your team but if they cant play together then it doesn't mean much.

I am always in a premade of at minimum 3 people (usually we're 4 or a full 5) so at least now I know who NOT to invite to my premade again.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/144683195
> 
> THE MOST EMBARRASSING MATCH I"VE EVER BEE PART OF.
> 
> At one point we were up 59-23!!!! FIFTY NINE TO TWENTY THREE!!! The final score was 38-68 and we lost!
> 
> Why? Because my teammates like obsess over KDR and item orgy instead of getting the win. Honestly it was so embarrassing and I will never play with 2 of these people again. I BEGGED THEM to finish. I BEGGED THEM to stop messing around. I BEGGED them to stop smack talking and just take out the rax. And they didn't, and we lost.
> 
> I HATE ITEM ORIGES! DotA is about the win, not about the items you finish with, hence why I always play sup: no one else wants to spend $ on damn wards, because it brings down their items and KDR. Im in this to win. I dont play a 60 minute game just to look at the pretty items i have.


In Dota 2 Kills mean nothing really unless you act fast. I had a similar game like that. We where 22-7 and we lost. Why? because after we got the score we where doing nothing roaming around the map while the other team count up in gpm and xpm. Also looking at those heros you guys had you should have ended quick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> My experience should be ENCOURAGING YOU to PLAY support. No one plays it well because once again: all the supports like to item orgy just as much as the carries. Except a carry CAN item orgy b/c they need to. For example: when a CM RUSHES AGHANIMS it makes me want to kill them, because I love playing CM.
> 
> I played tusk instead of solid support. It went well enough until every other person decided to item orgy and stop buying wards, and stop buying crap we need, and instead do fun stuff like rush a refresher on enigma and then make tusk (me) waste 1600 gold to buy back and then let tusk (me) not save up any more and force me to buy wards.
> 
> All of them are my "dota buddies" just two were not ones I play alongside with great frequency. Those two never again honestly. The other 3 of us had no chemistry with them AT ALL, and team chemistry is of utmost importance in DotA as we all know. You could have a guy from IG on your team but if they cant play together then it doesn't mean much.
> 
> I am always in a premade of at minimum 3 people (usually we're 4 or a full 5) so at least now I know who NOT to invite to my premade again.


You are wrong there. In pub games support should not fully support. I have tried. You lose your mind. Why? because you are basically playing for someone else. I dont care who wins. When i win i want to be the one that makes the difference and not the one that help some stranger. On top of that being support for trash team, carry hero is a waist of time. Support heros should be played when u play with friends.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/144683195
> 
> THE MOST EMBARRASSING MATCH I"VE EVER BEE PART OF.
> 
> At one point we were up 59-23!!!! FIFTY NINE TO TWENTY THREE!!! The final score was 38-68 and we lost!
> 
> Why? Because my teammates like obsess over KDR and item orgy instead of getting the win. Honestly it was so embarrassing and I will never play with 2 of these people again. I BEGGED THEM to finish. I BEGGED THEM to stop messing around. I BEGGED them to stop smack talking and just take out the rax. And they didn't, and we lost.
> 
> I HATE ITEM ORIGES! DotA is about the win, not about the items you finish with, hence why I always play sup: no one else wants to spend $ on damn wards, because it brings down their items and KDR. Im in this to win. I dont play a 60 minute game just to look at the pretty items i have.


Welcome to my hell. This has happened way too many times to me and I just stopped playing with them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Support heros should be played when u play with friends.


Support heros should be played when no one else has picked one and you want to win.

I know how frustrating it can be to be a support on a losing team. However, dota isn't about k/d/a. Its about taking the ancient by any means necessary. People who only play carry are the worst kind of players. Once you get into very high/high tier more people are willing to play a (good) support.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Welcome to my hell. This has happened way too many times to me and I just stopped playing with them.
> Support heros should be played when no one else has picked one and you want to win.
> 
> I know how frustrating it can be to be a support on a losing team. However, dota isn't about k/d/a. Its about taking the ancient by any means necessary. People who only play carry are the worst kind of players. Once you get into very high/high tier more people are willing to play a (good) support.


I know what you mean. What he saying is a support should only support and not get any items. I have done that a lot of times. Only wen the team is really good then can appreciate your role.


----------



## hamzatm

If you think it isn't worth going support because you are leaving it to others to win the game for you, then firstly you definitely need to learn how to properly play full support.

It isn't just that you get no items, buy wards all game and let others farm, there is so much more to it. A true full support is who makes the plays and creates the atmosphere for your other heroes to do well. You need to be effective at all points of the game with whatever means you have. It is a high impact role and makes a huge difference in any level of play, above absolute tosh tier.


----------



## kmac20

except as i said once again, i always do a premade of at least 4 people.

i agree with guy above me. its definitely an important (and undervalued) role.

Also regarding items what I said was that I hate item orgies. An item orgy is when, instead of winning and ending the game, you spend 15 minutes farming ******ed OP items.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> If you think it isn't worth going support because you are leaving it to others to win the game for you, then firstly you definitely need to learn how to properly play full support.
> 
> It isn't just that you get no items, buy wards all game and let others farm, there is so much more to it. A true full support is who makes the plays and creates the atmosphere for your other heroes to do well. You need to be effective at all points of the game with whatever means you have. It is a high impact role and makes a huge difference in any level of play, above absolute tosh tier.


Exactly. I hate to use the N word but people who don't understand/appreciate/actually play support roles are just noobs, there is no getting around it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> My experience should be ENCOURAGING YOU to PLAY support. No one plays it well because once again: all the supports like to item orgy just as much as the carries. Except a carry CAN item orgy b/c they need to. For example: when a CM RUSHES AGHANIMS it makes me want to kill them, because I love playing CM.


Well, no.

i like playing support roles, and I dont mind not being the one who wipes the floor with the blade, but I hate it when I do try to support, and my carries do bad. This has happened to me WAY too many times.

At least your "bad" dota buddies were actually competent in the skill department.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You are wrong there. In pub games support should not fully support. I have tried. You lose your mind. Why? because *you are basically playing for someone else*. I dont care who wins. When i win i want to be the one that makes the difference and not the one that help some stranger. On top of that being support for trash team, carry hero is a waist of time. Support heros should be played when u play with friends.


This is half of what I want to say.

I agree with you that never go full support in pubs, unless you have at least 1 buddy with you that are playing carry, and you know he's good, because @bold : as above already mentioned I don't even mind playing for someone else. You are the carry, go get the kill when it's a sure kill, I'm happy with the assist. Get that last hit, get everything so that I can win this game.

However, quite a lot of them simply lack the ability to do so even when given the opportunity
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I know what you mean. What he saying is a support should only support and not get any items. I have done that a lot of times. Only wen the team is really good then can appreciate your role.


This is more accurate than the previous comment, but then pubs never have a really good team







, or you do, but you will never find out until you are set with a certain hero anyway
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> If you think it isn't worth going support because you are leaving it to others to win the game for you, then firstly you definitely need to learn how to properly play full support.
> 
> It isn't just that you get no items, buy wards all game and let others farm, there is so much more to it. A true full support is who makes the plays and creates the atmosphere for your other heroes to do well. You need to be effective at all points of the game with whatever means you have. It is a high impact role and makes a huge difference in any level of play, above absolute tosh tier.


sounds a bit ideal imo, at least in pubs. There is an assumption of "these players are at least average in skill choice, item choice, hero-play behavior, etc"

Pubs aren't exactly "swarmed with noobs", but if 2 newer players (let's be nice here) happened to be on your team, you can't turn the tide even if you're a good carry

how do you support a luna with treads and healing valve mid game? How do you support a jugg with (all he had) treads and scepter late game?

a lot of times it simply can't be saved.

to be honest with all of you, in pubs, you often get support heros that don't want to go support (i'm talking about 0 ward placement, always intentionally KS, etc), you also get carry heros that can't get the job done even when supported

*If anything, pubs makes me not want to play ANYTHING.*


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Well, no.
> 
> i like playing support roles, and I dont mind not being the one who wipes the floor with the blade, but I hate it when I do try to support, and my carries do bad. This has happened to me WAY too many times.
> 
> At least your "bad" dota buddies were actually competent in the skill department.
> This is half of what I want to say.
> 
> I agree with you that never go full support in pubs, unless you have at least 1 buddy with you that are playing carry, and you know he's good, because @bold : as above already mentioned I don't even mind playing for someone else. You are the carry, go get the kill when it's a sure kill, I'm happy with the assist. Get that last hit, get everything so that I can win this game.
> 
> However, quite a lot of them simply lack the ability to do so even when given the opportunity
> This is more accurate than the previous comment, but then pubs never have a really good team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , or you do, but you will never find out until you are set with a certain hero anyway
> sounds a bit ideal imo, at least in pubs. There is an assumption of "these players are at least average in skill choice, item choice, hero-play behavior, etc"
> 
> Pubs aren't exactly "swarmed with noobs", but if 2 newer players (let's be nice here) happened to be on your team, you can't turn the tide even if you're a good carry
> 
> how do you support a luna with treads and healing valve mid game? How do you support a jugg with (all he had) treads and scepter late game?
> 
> a lot of times it simply can't be saved.
> 
> to be honest with all of you, in pubs, you often get support heros that don't want to go support (i'm talking about 0 ward placement, always intentionally KS, etc), you also get carry heros that can't get the job done even when supported
> 
> *If anything, pubs makes me not want to play ANYTHING.*


If your teammates are bad and you're a support, you probably don't need to ward as diligently or let the carry take all the last hits on towers/enemy heroes so you can get a core item faster. But you should still support.

If you're not friendstacking, pick supports that can either get decent kills ganking or farm small jungle camps/push waves of creep (enigma, jakiro, dark seer, tidehunter, sand king, keeper of the light, nyx, lina/lion).

I play support in 90-95% of my games. The most frustrating thing I run into is poor item choices on heroes (which you've seen me complain about before). Like, today when I had a BR Lina call for mid, start 0-4, rush aghanims and blink against a heavy ganking squad (pudge slark ursa sf). If Lina played support and helped ward/get a mek or even went the somewhat trollish mjolnir build, would've been so much better for teamfights/etc.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> If your teammates are bad and you're a support, you probably don't need to ward as diligently or let the carry take all the last hits on towers/enemy heroes so you can get a core item faster. But you should still support.
> 
> If you're not friendstacking, pick supports that can either get decent kills ganking or farm small jungle camps/push waves of creep (enigma, jakiro, dark seer, tidehunter, sand king, keeper of the light, nyx, lina/lion).


first part : I don't know, there are carries that intentionally dodge you (support) so that they can leach solo exp from a lane and never know a gank is on their asses even when its the 4th time. Wards kind of help delay the worst ending.

2nd part : completely agree. I don't (I can't, really) play 100% support heros like dazzle. I do play tide and lion a lot.

I get decent kills with tide early game thanks to his nuking power with the smash, often opens like 4-1 if I happen to pick up the kills, but slowly switch into support mode as his spell damages start to become ineffective. Usually that's when my team's carries take over, but they often can't. Then you know....the 4-1 becomes 5-3, 8-8, and eventually lose the game. I still have less than 40% winrate with him.

Lion though, I go half support with him, get scepter first for survivability and maybe sheep stick for more control while trying to at least keep river wards up. Thanks to his ult I get even more kills with him than tide. The carry incompetence is still bad, but since lion has 2 relatively fast CD disables, I feel like I can save more lives than tidehunter in that situation (pubs have a lot less 5v5 encounters), so I win a lot more with lion.


----------



## hamzatm

Thing about having bad teammates is that your carries are at the same probability to be "bad" as the enemy teams carries. If you play support well your team has an advantage of definitely having a good support, whereas the enemy team may not. It balances out, there is nothing supposedly bad about playing support.


----------



## redalert

http://steamcommunity.com/app/570/discussions/0/864961721943311837/


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> first part : I don't know, there are carries that intentionally dodge you (support) so that they can leach solo exp from a lane and never know a gank is on their asses even when its the 4th time. Wards kind of help delay the worst ending.
> 
> 2nd part : completely agree. I don't (I can't, really) play 100% support heros like dazzle. I do play tide and lion a lot.
> 
> I get decent kills with tide early game thanks to his nuking power with the smash, often opens like 4-1 if I happen to pick up the kills, but slowly switch into support mode as his spell damages start to become ineffective. Usually that's when my team's carries take over, but they often can't. Then you know....the 4-1 becomes 5-3, 8-8, and eventually lose the game. I still have less than 40% winrate with him.
> 
> Lion though, I go half support with him, get scepter first for survivability and maybe sheep stick for more control while trying to at least keep river wards up. Thanks to his ult I get even more kills with him than tide. The carry incompetence is still bad, but since lion has 2 relatively fast CD disables, I feel like I can save more lives than tidehunter in that situation (pubs have a lot less 5v5 encounters), so I win a lot more with lion.


Mek+forcestaff is almost the same cost as aghs, and easier to get, and more survivability (if they have a fed carry your aghs lion isn't gonna get away, but a forcestaff might push you away from dying in 3 hits) and is much better for your teammates as well.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Mek+forcestaff is almost the same cost as aghs, and easier to get, and more survivability (if they have a fed carry your aghs lion isn't gonna get away, but a forcestaff might push you away from dying in 3 hits) and is much better for your teammates as well.


Not to mention FS is the best item in the game... solo much fun and blink Fs...even if you loose and you cab get a fs...it can be fun


----------



## Sainesk

I lose my cool way too easily recently, had a game where a "support" Lich attacks creeps in teamfights or stays back doing nothing (well not exactly nothing, armor-ing our creeps!), only has Agh's aside from boots and wastes ulti on lone enemy then proceeds to make comment how dumb I am for having a helm of the dominator on naix amongst the usual mordiggan's and such. So hard to resist not replying with things like "you know, there's this wonderful thing called creep/ancient stacking which you've probably never heard of", how do you guys give advice to others? I'm not sure how to do it in a game without someone going on the defensive and taking it as an insult - I mean i'm not a great player, but there are some really bad ones I run into playing pub. I think one time a guy taught me TW can solo Rosh at 8-11 (if you want to be really safe) with HotD and I was like wow, awesome thanks, but I can't for the life of me recall how he said it - pretty sure it wasn't "you're lv 12, why haven't you roshed yet newb?".


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I lose my cool way too easily recently, had a game where a "support" Lich attacks creeps in teamfights or stays back doing nothing (well not exactly nothing, armor-ing our creeps!), only has Agh's aside from boots and wastes ulti on lone enemy then proceeds to make comment how dumb I am for having a helm of the dominator on naix amongst the usual mordiggan's and such. So hard to resist not replying with things like "you know, there's this wonderful thing called creep/ancient stacking which you've probably never heard of", how do you guys give advice to others? I'm not sure how to do it in a game without someone going on the defensive and taking it as an insult - I mean i'm not a great player, but there are some really bad ones I run into playing pub. I think one time a guy taught me TW can solo Rosh at 8-11 (if you want to be really safe) with HotD and I was like wow, awesome thanks, but I can't for the life of me recall how he said it - pretty sure it wasn't "you're lv 12, why haven't you roshed yet newb?".


Not as bad as supposed high tier games where the team you get matched against is a 5stack that plays with Dignitas and has records like 1150-400 and 60-70% winrates and you get paired with a guy who is 40-70 and another guy with a 50% winrate. I've even gotten paired with someone on their first game ever (who was playing with his 800win friend). if you want more people to play with try joindota, and find people with similar records/stats. in EU i can usually find a good 5stack and in US i usually end up duoq and end up with some ridiculous teammates. it's pretty active


----------



## Ghypsehook

I think I need a team to team queue with now :L


----------



## WALSRU

I think you might have run into the same Lich I did on Saturday. Calls mid, forces bot into a two carry lane. Calls everyone idiots and is just a general troll criticizing everyone's skill. Then proceeds to go 1/11. Oh yeah and refused to buy courier at 10 minutes. Easily the worst human being I've encountered in this game.


----------



## HarrisLam

anyone has an official definition of "real matches" for the client and dotabuff?

Had a game last night where our windrunner gets DC back and forth, ended up abandoning the game AFTER the 10min mark.

The game shows up in my game history, but didnt count towards my lifetime record, BUT it did show up in my "records" tab as I'm currently breaking my winning streak record.

So whats up with that half and half? I'm pretty sure it didnt count towards my real wins.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I lose my cool way too easily recently, had a game where a "support" Lich attacks creeps in teamfights or stays back doing nothing (well not exactly nothing, armor-ing our creeps!), only has Agh's aside from boots and wastes ulti on lone enemy then proceeds to make comment how dumb I am for having a helm of the dominator on naix amongst the usual mordiggan's and such. So hard to resist not replying with things like "you know, there's this wonderful thing called creep/ancient stacking which you've probably never heard of", how do you guys give advice to others? I'm not sure how to do it in a game without someone going on the defensive and taking it as an insult - I mean i'm not a great player, but there are some really bad ones I run into playing pub. I think one time a guy taught me TW can solo Rosh at 8-11 (if you want to be really safe) with HotD and I was like wow, awesome thanks, but I can't for the life of me recall how he said it - pretty sure it wasn't "you're lv 12, why haven't you roshed yet newb?".


just ask them nicely without sounding pretentious - "hey Lich can you ward please?"

I've come to realize how ultimately meaningless it is if you win or lose. There is zero point in getting angry, and if someone is flaming you for any reason just ignore them. If you're not having fun, then you're completely wasting your time playing video games.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> just ask them nicely without sounding pretentious - "hey Lich can you ward please?"


Yes, I find 'asking' them to do something they should already be doing is usually the best way to get them to actually do it. As soon as you tell them to do something most people seem to turn into a little kid who won't do anything you tell them to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I've come to realize how ultimately meaningless it is if you win or lose. There is zero point in getting angry, and if someone is flaming you for any reason just ignore them. If you're not having fun, then you're completely wasting your time playing video games.


While I rarely get angry playing the game, I do get extremely frustrated....I solo queue 99% of the time which I think is a big chunk of my problem. Getting really unlucky with my teammates of late, lost 6 in a row and I think in all of those game I had one lane that failed HARD fed the other team's carry/semi and screwed us over.

Anyways getting tired of doing solo, if anyone is US East and high mid level of skill feel free to add me


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> just ask them nicely without sounding pretentious - "hey Lich can you ward please?"
> 
> I've come to realize how ultimately meaningless it is if you win or lose. There is zero point in getting angry, and if someone is flaming you for any reason just ignore them. If you're not having fun, then you're completely wasting your time playing video games.


I was playing this game and i was not doing so good but not really that bad either with DK. Things happen in the game and this guy faming all game goes and says : Everyone has reported DK right? Hate these people.


----------



## hamzatm

Learn to control your anger because people can be idiots (immature gamers especially), so you know that anything they say is worth about as much as nothing - don't let it affect you. There's no point hating people either it's only harming you at the end of the day. Some people are good at dota, some are terrible, some are worse but think they are good, sometimes what they say is true sometimes its utter tosh, you simply need to implement one thing in your Dota games: Evaluate your own performance in Dota on how you actually did and not on how people say you did, and aim for self-improvement by setting your own targets.

You are the only one watching your hero the entire game, you know if you did something right or not, so don't bother with what other people say


----------



## kiznilian

It is very tiring always getting paired with the one guy who ridicules and talks crap to his own teammates. I value winning more than anything. Yelling at someone that they suck only makes them play worse and lessen's the chances of winning.

I play with some friends and they will start getting pissed at someone playing terrible and I always tell them to be quiet. They will just rage and feed more.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> It is very tiring always getting paired with the one guy who ridicules and talks crap to his own teammates. I value winning more than anything. Yelling at someone that they suck only makes them play worse and lessen's the chances of winning.
> 
> I play with some friends and they will start getting pissed at someone playing terrible and I always tell them to be quiet. They will just rage and feed more.


I agree totally! If you want someone to listen to you, then you need to communicate in a way that will make them listen. "Treat others how you would want to be treated" If someone told you to "stop feeding noob" would you feel happy to do what they say and concentrate more on your game? Compare that to if someone tells you "Hey, you're playing well but please could you try not to die to that riki? Maybe you should stick with us"

Even if they don't listen, just chill. You play Dota for your own challenge, not so that your teammates are perfect.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> It is very tiring always getting paired with the one guy who ridicules and talks crap to his own teammates. I value winning more than anything. Yelling at someone that they suck only makes them play worse and lessen's the chances of winning.
> 
> I play with some friends and they will start getting pissed at someone playing terrible and I always tell them to be quiet. They will just rage and feed more.


Right on. We all need to start somewhere. I've finally got to a point where I consider myself pretty decent (At least in the normal bracket); I end up carrying hard in many games. Instead of raging at newer players, give them friendly advice (And deliver it without a snide attitude). If players had been kinder and more helpful when I started 8 months ago, maybe I would have progressed faster.


----------



## Krud

Now that i quit my team, i have pubbin way more, but it sucks.

looking for high skill friends, add me, steam info is in my sig.


----------



## Jim888

looking for more than just solo que right now if anyones on...I'm in the steam group...I think the name currently is "Doc"


----------



## JJHCRazor

Just picked this game up yesterday and started having a bit of a play around. Is there any way to fix the camera onto your character? Bit annoying having to move it around all the time.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Just picked this game up yesterday and started having a bit of a play around. Is there any way to fix the camera onto your character? Bit annoying having to move it around all the time.


not that I'm aware of though it might be annoying now its actually better this way, the majority of my screen is not on myself and I look at my character HP/mana in the HUD.

I've tried other MOBAs that had locked screen and I really found it frustrating...though I'm assuming your having the opposite feel, sorry to not be any help


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Just picked this game up yesterday and started having a bit of a play around. Is there any way to fix the camera onto your character? Bit annoying having to move it around all the time.


You can double click on your hero portrait in game or double click the hero key F1 is the default key and it will center the camera on you but there is no way to permanently have the camera center at all times.


----------



## That Guy

Decided upon Leshrac as my main.

Got the twisted skin for him.


----------



## Jim888

so I played a 5 man premade...first in a LONG time...not sure how it happened but the guys we played against were really pretty awful, dont mind my tinker...once Tiny got big enough I just was really lazy and died a bunch as Tinker...just keeping lanes pushed.

at the end I'm pretty sure they could 5v1 our tiny and Not kill him.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I was just checking some stats and for some reason i have 9-0 for Luna. Never really remember ever being a OP hero.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I was just checking some stats and for some reason i have 9-0 for Luna. Never really remember ever being a OP hero.


you just have to be really careful, or lucky early game. She's has high dmg output late gme but very squishy early. I remember I've had 1 game where the tusk + centuar snowball combo kept chasing me around for food. I basically went 0-3 within 8 minutes, something like 3-8 at mid game. But once team fights take over laning phase in mid game and I try to show up only after tusk used his spell, I made a pretty quick come back and eventually got a beyond godlike streak with a BKB late game.

9-0 though....man I wish I can be that good with any hero.

Currently exploring possibilities of night stalker. So far I've gotten pretty good results with him. So far I've only lost the game with him whenever there is (or are, even) awful player on my team.

My build is usually like this :

2x tango, 2x guanlets, phase boots+ 1 bracer before / at beginning of first night, then armlet, mask of madness, BKB, then heart if game still isn't ending.

My current problem with this build is that there are too many activated items in it. And I feel phase boots and MoM together are somewhat wasting. I wanted the attack speed and lifesteal from MoM, but I wanted the phase ability too.

Armlet and BKB obviously can't be changed.

So, anyone have any ideas on how I could switch my build but not mess up my utilities? So far I can only think of phase -> treads. That way I lose the fewest things.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you just have to be really careful, or lucky early game. She's has high dmg output late gme but very squishy early. I remember I've had 1 game where the tusk + centuar snowball combo kept chasing me around for food. I basically went 0-3 within 8 minutes, something like 3-8 at mid game. But once team fights take over laning phase in mid game and I try to show up only after tusk used his spell, I made a pretty quick come back and eventually got a beyond godlike streak with a BKB late game.
> 
> 9-0 though....man I wish I can be that good with any hero.
> 
> Currently exploring possibilities of night stalker. So far I've gotten pretty good results with him. So far I've only lost the game with him whenever there is (or are, even) awful player on my team.
> 
> My build is usually like this :
> 
> 2x tango, 2x guanlets, phase boots+ 1 bracer before / at beginning of first night, then armlet, mask of madness, BKB, then heart if game still isn't ending.
> 
> My current problem with this build is that there are too many activated items in it. And I feel phase boots and MoM together are somewhat wasting. I wanted the attack speed and lifesteal from MoM, but I wanted the phase ability too.
> 
> Armlet and BKB obviously can't be changed.
> 
> So, anyone have any ideas on how I could switch my build but not mess up my utilities? So far I can only think of phase -> treads. That way I lose the fewest things.


imho you need the phases on him not so much for phase but that extra early dmg goes soo well...also I'd take those gauntlets and make an urn (yes I know another activatable item) but if your ganking all over (like NS should) it really helps out also for me I get satanic over heart (I use HoD instead of MoM your passive gives you most of the atk speed you need)

late more DMG is better like MKB, though if your dying a bunch heart is good...and yes Armlet and BKB...are core


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you just have to be really careful, or lucky early game. She's has high dmg output late gme but very squishy early. I remember I've had 1 game where the tusk + centuar snowball combo kept chasing me around for food. I basically went 0-3 within 8 minutes, something like 3-8 at mid game. But once team fights take over laning phase in mid game and I try to show up only after tusk used his spell, I made a pretty quick come back and eventually got a beyond godlike streak with a BKB late game.
> 
> 9-0 though....man I wish I can be that good with any hero.


I went 22-10 with LS right after I started playing him in Least Played







now my record is bit worse though.My best win ratio right now is BH with 68.57% in 35 games, and my KDA ratio with Juggernaut is 3.85 in 85 games


----------



## TheOddOne

You don't need that much items on NS, just get Urn, Treads, bottle and you're good to go til you have your armlet, maybe get a basher since you're already tanky due to str gain.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I went 22-10 with LS right after I started playing him in Least Played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now my record is bit worse though.My best win ratio right now is BH with 68.57% in 35 games, and my KDA ratio with Juggernaut is 3.85 in 85 games


his 9-0 is talking about games. All games won, not 9 kills.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> imho you need the phases on him not so much for phase but that extra early dmg goes soo well...also I'd take those gauntlets and make an urn (yes I know another activatable item) but if your ganking all over (like NS should) it really helps out also for me I get satanic over heart (I use HoD instead of MoM your passive gives you most of the atk speed you need)
> 
> late more DMG is better like MKB, though if your dying a bunch heart is good...and yes Armlet and BKB...are core


Ya I figured that after one game with treads

lol

reason why I asked was that well, I'm noob tbh, I can't handle so many activating items while having hero skills...2 of those are perfect, 3 is a bit pushing it, simply can't handle 4...


----------



## WALSRU

Oh god I got pulled in by Harris' avatar and lost 10 minutes of my life

Seeing so much crazy Gyro play in the Raidcall vods right now. I might need to learn this guy.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Oh god I got pulled in by Harris' avatar and lost 10 minutes of my life
> 
> Seeing so much crazy Gyro play in the Raidcall vods right now. I might need to learn this guy.


Same.I remember an old strategy in Hon where you'd use the Shadow Blade equivalent on the "Razor" equivalent hero and dominate a single target by poping ulty, then SB. making you un-target-able by single hero's and able to chase any of the faster heroes for a bit. Though it doesn't work against any one with an aoe stun ability, and given the nature of the ulty, your position is given away. Point i'm getting to, is out side of Shadow Shaman (I always remember him as VooDoo for some reason) I don't see this strategy used on more heros like Gyro, Luna, Razor. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Same.I remember an old strategy in Hon where you'd use the Shadow Blade equivalent on the "Razor" equivalent hero and dominate a single target by poping ulty, then SB. making you un-target-able by single hero's and able to chase any of the faster heroes for a bit. Though it doesn't work against any one with an aoe stun ability, and given the nature of the ulty, your position is given away. Point i'm getting to, is out side of Shadow Shaman (I always remember him as VooDoo for some reason) I don't see this strategy used on more heros like Gyro, Luna, Razor. Any thoughts?


there's a reason for that, heroes like Gyro, Luna, and Razor can burst down a solo target much faster if they pop ulti *AND* right click, any more about all this is used for it Witch Docs Ulti, (but hes not seen a whole lot of play lately in the Pro Scene or many of the pubs I've played either.)

also the SB technique was a pretty much pub exclusive...other than Alch which I mention Later

2 other heres to mention here is Death Prophet (with her ulti) not too bad...and Alch...works well with his stun

also with Razers passive he really doesn't need the ms from SB

edit: fixed some spelling/lack of closed parenthesis


----------



## TheOddOne

Razor counters Lifestealer tho.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Razor counters Lifestealer tho.


Naix will eat up razor before he can do sh.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Razor has the potential to at least semi-counter any right-clicker _if_ he can survive long enough to sap the damage. That's the world's biggest if for him, though. If his team can provide the setup, then it will work; it's just not as reliable as a lot of people would like. The most recent pro match I saw a Razor vs N'aix in was nTh vs AL in Star Ladder. Several things happened in that game that made it work: 1) LD was picked to provide damage absorption, 2) Razor got a BKB, perhaps specifically to drain N'aix uninterrupted, and 3) nTh had great initiation with Rubick and Magnus.

As far as countering N'aix in general, three or four things can contribute: 1) rage-piercing disables (Naga net, fiend's grip, lasso, etc), 2) hunting his jungle if he jungles, 3) outcarrying him with illusion heroes, and 4) ghost scepter.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> his 9-0 is talking about games. All games won, not 9 kills.


I'm taking about games as well. 22-10 is still great if you ask me, most of my heroes win ratios are closer to 50%


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Razor has the potential to at least semi-counter any right-clicker _if_ he can survive long enough to sap the damage. That's the world's biggest if for him, though. If his team can provide the setup, then it will work; it's just not as reliable as a lot of people would like. The most recent pro match I saw a Razor vs N'aix in was nTh vs AL in Star Ladder. Several things happened in that game that made it work: 1) LD was picked to provide damage absorption, 2) Razor got a BKB, perhaps specifically to drain N'aix uninterrupted, and 3) nTh had great initiation with Rubick and Magnus.
> 
> As far as countering N'aix in general, three or four things can contribute: 1) rage-piercing disables (Naga net, fiend's grip, lasso, etc), 2) hunting his jungle if he jungles, 3) outcarrying him with illusion heroes, and 4) ghost scepter.


Ghost scepter is meh, rather get forcestaff , has much more uses than simply ghostsc


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Ghost scepter is meh, rather get forcestaff , has much more uses than simply ghostsc


Despite having more uses in general, for escapes force staff works under the assumption that you will be able to finish your getaway after being moved the 600 units (good luck with nets, leashes). Ghost Scepter is highly underrated as something that allows supports to flip the bird at right-click carries. Here's an article explaining why it should be picked up a bit more. Not that it's anything more than a situational item, but it's sometimes left untouched for no good reason. It can help you out more than a force against 2-3+ carries without substantial magic damage. Sometimes even worth it against 1-2 if there's something that you absolutely have to contribute to teamfights but can't because a carry knocks you down every single time.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Despite having more uses in general, for escapes force staff works under the assumption that you will be able to finish your getaway after being moved the 600 units (good luck with nets, leashes). Ghost Scepter is highly underrated as something that allows supports to flip the bird at right-click carries. Here's an article explaining why it should be picked up a bit more. Not that it's anything more than a situational item, but it's sometimes left untouched for no good reason. It can help you out more than a force against 2-3+ carries without substantial magic damage. Sometimes even worth it against 1-2 if there's something that you absolutely have to contribute to teamfights but can't because a carry knocks you down every single time.


Both items are great, remember that force staff also give the ability to help teammates out when they are out of position or get the enemy out of position. I know I don't get ghost specter enough when I'm playing a support but when you have 3+ right click carries on the other team it becomes huge! I recall a game I had as CM (found it here: http://dotabuff.com/matches/101918866) but that ghost secpter saved me at least 10 times in the game plus got us at least 5 kills when they were all trying to focus me and couldn't do anything, fun times!


----------



## TheCapn23

Anyone have an extra key they could throw my way? I went to buy one on the marketplace but I had to reset my password today which restricts my account for 5 days, can't make use of the marketplace until the 21st. Would greatly appreciate it


----------



## TheCapn23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCapn23*
> 
> Anyone have an extra key they could throw my way? I went to buy one on the marketplace but I had to reset my password today which restricts my account for 5 days, can't make use of the marketplace until the 21st. Would greatly appreciate it


Ah, just found the Dota Dispenser Bot, got my key.


----------



## WALSRU

Glad you found it, I still have a few to spare but hadn't seen this yet. Good luck out there!


----------



## Zackcy

Just plaed Kotl for the first time.

Such a dumb hero. Horse ---> give yourself mana ----> repeat.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Just plaed Kotl for the first time.
> 
> Such a dumb hero. Horse ---> give yourself mana ----> repeat.


? He's so versatile and unlike some supports, is useful early mid and late game, and can go various items, and his ult offers so much teamfight value


----------



## hamzatm

He's saying the illu-chakra combo is OP


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> ? He's so versatile and unlike some supports, is useful early mid and late game, and can go various items, and his ult offers so much teamfight value


? He means Kotl is a good hero.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> He's saying the illu-chakra combo is OP


Ah. Well the nerf is coming with .77.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Ah. Well the nerf is coming with .77.


Just seeing your post makes me happy. Can you source it?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Just seeing your post makes me happy. Can you source it?


http://www.playdota.com/changelogs/6.77c


----------



## ZealotKi11er

They messed up Tranq boots.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They messed up Tranq boots.


yeah that makes me sad...from now on its gonna be early game if I've got tranq boots-->get hit-->forget running just atk, cuz your gonna die anyway...might as well not even have boots at that point (early game)

pretty sure this was suppose to be a nerf for PL since soo many whine about him and Kotl combo


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I mostly get tranq with axe in jungle so i should not be effect.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I mostly get tranq with axe in jungle so i should not be effect.


Yeah...for me its meepo/some carry that needs regen in lane... I use it like a cheap Ring


----------



## evilferret

I know most of the higher skilled Dota 2 players have their own stacks to play with but was wondering if any low/med skilled players looking for another player or two.

The more I play Dota, the more I realize how awful I am.

EST 8pm - whenever I pass out. Usually play a game or watching one.

Always on the OCN chatroom.

Are we ever having another all OCN game? Was a great way to get some mentoring.


----------



## ayaname

hey guys, anyone of you experiencing *APPCRASH?*

here is the error log from event viewer:

Faulting application name: dota.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x51421333
Faulting module name: nvd3dum.dll, version: 9.18.13.1407, time stamp: 0x5116d83e
Exception code: 0xc0000096
Fault offset: 0x006f3753
Faulting process id: 0x1a9c
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce255074604ecc
Faulting application path: D:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\dota 2 beta\dota.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
Report Id: 73fcce86-9145-11e2-b124-c860008a6135

Everytime i pause a game, the game will freeze then i need to press ctrl+alt+del just to delete the task.
Then after some time playing, around 20mins or so without pausing, my game will freeze again then same thing will happen..

Already tried reinstalling my graphics card driver and same thing occurs..

Graphics Card: Asus DCUII 670 OC
Proc: i5 3570k OC @ 4.4Ghz
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

thanks in advance


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I know most of the higher skilled Dota 2 players have their own stacks to play with but was wondering if any low/med skilled players looking for another player or two.
> 
> The more I play Dota, the more I realize how awful I am.
> 
> EST 8pm - whenever I pass out. Usually play a game or watching one.
> 
> Always on the OCN chatroom.
> 
> Are we ever having another all OCN game? Was a great way to get some mentoring.


I consider my self med skill, though my knowledge I feel is pretty high (I've been playing since it was called an Aeon of Strife in Wc3) I just dont play enough to get my skill lvl = with my knowledge base, I think an all OCN game sounds great, I love playing -CM Sadly I'm not able to play till the 1st


----------



## WALSRU

I'll be on late tonight with some friends, playing casual could use some coaching. Add me! (steam name is the same)


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I know most of the higher skilled Dota 2 players have their own stacks to play with but was wondering if any low/med skilled players looking for another player or two.
> 
> The more I play Dota, the more I realize how awful I am.
> 
> EST 8pm - whenever I pass out. Usually play a game or watching one.
> 
> Always on the OCN chatroom.
> 
> Are we ever having another all OCN game? Was a great way to get some mentoring.


I would say I'm med skill, not on a ton but when I do play its usually between 9-12 EST.


----------



## HarrisLam

im always in OCN channel when I get online, but the channel is just very silent for some reason, even when there are like 5-10 people. No one ever says anything, except me.

or maybe they're just sleeping / idling when I get on

Think I belong to the low skill level bracket. I'm rarely a very influential player in the game. If no feeding's going on I can do pretty well (exclude those bad games once in a while that everybody has), but when I do OK, but my team isn't doing well, 90% of the time I'm not the kind of players that can turn the game around


----------



## WALSRU

I had an 18-0 Sven game on Sunday. I have to give a lot of credit to my support Jakiro. Still, felt good 3 shotting Drow.

I'm Med skill at best, good mechanics and I can carry a game if someone gives me an advantage, but I still make goofy decisions sometimes during teamfights.

I'll blow up OCN channel tonight until someone joins me.


----------



## TheOddOne

All OCN game sounds good, but we need 10 people online at the same time, and not idling.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaname*
> 
> ~crashing~


I can't give you anything specific, but I know nvd3dum belongs to Nvidia drivers. Also, the only crashes I've experienced for DotA were caused by having my CPU OCed (even on stable OCs). I've also seen other crash reports for DotA solved by clocking down the CPU. Might be worth a try.


----------



## ayaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I can't give you anything specific, but I know nvd3dum belongs to Nvidia drivers. Also, the only crashes I've experienced for DotA were caused by having my CPU OCed (even on stable OCs). I've also seen other crash reports for DotA solved by clocking down the CPU. Might be worth a try.


well my cpu is oc'd as well.. i tried just running on turbo mode.. from my oc'd 4.4ghz down to 3.6-3.8ghz which is the turbo speed of the cpu..
and im testing it right now, it seems i still get some freeze from time to time but the game dont crash yet (APPCRASH) and no *nvd3dum* errors yet..


----------



## Jim888

anyone else get the stupid bug where the cursor turns into like 3 arrows, or a line of dots?

drives me nuts, seems to happen if I play 3 games or so, even backing out of the game the cursor stays the same, only way to fix is restart (not even changing the cursor in mouse properties will fix it)


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> anyone else get the stupid bug where the cursor turns into like 3 arrows, or a line of dots?
> 
> drives me nuts, seems to happen if I play 3 games or so, even backing out of the game the cursor stays the same, only way to fix is restart (not even changing the cursor in mouse properties will fix it)


Are you playing on a monitor using Display port, or using an Eyefinity setup? if so, I found that when it happens, its easiest to unplug the display port from the gc, and plug it right back in again. It resets the whole thing. I have an Eyefinity setup so when it happens and I do this, the game will stay "loaded" on one of the side monitors (main screen is mid) until I restart the game.


----------



## mylilpony

Last time we tried an all-OCN game it was a fail. I've done 5stack OCN before (mixed results) but for an all-OCN pub game seems like you need to plan weeks in advance, and no guarantees. OCN steam group is mostly useless, the channel is slightly less useless.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Are you playing on a monitor using Display port, or using an Eyefinity setup? if so, I found that when it happens, its easiest to unplug the display port from the gc, and plug it right back in again. It resets the whole thing. I have an Eyefinity setup so when it happens and I do this, the game will stay "loaded" on one of the side monitors (main screen is mid) until I restart the game.


Happens to me too with a dual screen setup. Main screen (with I play on) messes up and the other is still fine.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I had an 18-0 Sven game on Sunday. I have to give a lot of credit to my support Jakiro. Still, felt good 3 shotting Drow.
> 
> I'm Med skill at best, good mechanics and I can carry a game if someone gives me an advantage, but I still make goofy decisions sometimes during teamfights.
> 
> I'll blow up OCN channel tonight until someone joins me.


Im fairly interested how exactly that game was played out? Did your team very successfully inhibited drow's farm? Did you get blink dagger? Did you run in when drow always get initiated?

To be honest Drow is about the last hero Sven wants to see in battle. Frost arrow is such a simple and yet effective way to counter sven.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> anyone else get the stupid bug where the cursor turns into like 3 arrows, or a line of dots?
> 
> drives me nuts, seems to happen if I play 3 games or so, even backing out of the game the cursor stays the same, only way to fix is restart (not even changing the cursor in mouse properties will fix it)


Yes - it's apparently a bug with DotA and ATI cards. Temporary fixes are listed here - I've had success swiping my cursor off the screen and back.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Im fairly interested how exactly that game was played out? *Did your team very successfully inhibited drow's farm?* Did you get blink dagger? Did you run in when drow always get initiated?
> 
> To be honest Drow is about the last hero Sven wants to see in battle. Frost arrow is such a simple and yet effective way to counter sven.


Basically this. We went top lane Sven/Jakiro against a poor lane of Naga/Slardar and with our Venge mid ganking our lane early I got fed a double kill very early. Drow attempted to counter gank when checking for the next rune and with my armlet completed and lvl 6 I lucked out with a triple, so it was completely out of control. The main success was ganking with well set up CC. Typically Jakiro would ice path first allowing me to close the gap and fire my gauntlet as the first stun wore off. I really only had to get one or two swings off to kill her instantly.

Truely I don't feel that it was a great accomplishment as our lane fed me mercilessly early and we had good coordination, but I did have some amazing armlet toggles tower diving an SK and I really should've died. In the first 30 minutes a Sven with Armlet, Heart, and Crystalys should just win the game. Definitely my favorite hero because he's such a man.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Last time we tried an all-OCN game it was a fail. I've done 5stack OCN before (mixed results) but for an all-OCN pub game seems like you need to plan weeks in advance, and no guarantees. OCN steam group is mostly useless, the channel is slightly less useless.


Noooo! You mean we had more attempted OCN games?

I think the problem with an all OCN game is the skill range. If we can balance the teams out, I'm sure more people would be interested.

Last all OCN game I played in was a stomp and half the group disappeared.

Lokster! I still watch you play sometimes! Your hero pool is much better than mine.

Maybe it'll help if we set the time to meet in chatroom. Even when we have members in the chatroom, most of us are playing games.

Hopefully play with a few of you guys tonight.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Lokster! I still watch you play sometimes! Your hero pool is much better than mine.


This made me lol =P

The wonders of doing a lot of random games =P plus watching was to much play on twitch


----------



## jonespwns

If you want someone to play with instead of randies, add zer0mavrick to your steam and tell me who you are. I am also tired of randies.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Are you playing on a monitor using Display port, or using an Eyefinity setup? if so, I found that when it happens, its easiest to unplug the display port from the gc, and plug it right back in again. It resets the whole thing. I have an Eyefinity setup so when it happens and I do this, the game will stay "loaded" on one of the side monitors (main screen is mid) until I restart the game.


nope just single monitor, on DVI


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> anyone else get the stupid bug where the cursor turns into like 3 arrows, or a line of dots?
> 
> drives me nuts, seems to happen if I play 3 games or so, even backing out of the game the cursor stays the same, only way to fix is restart (not even changing the cursor in mouse properties will fix it)


I get that sometimes, it usually fixes itself after a few mins.

I'm currently in between teams, so i have some free time to give some coaching to ocn bros. Steam ID in my sig.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Yes - it's apparently a bug with DotA and ATI cards. Temporary fixes are listed here - I've had success swiping my cursor off the screen and back.


I could see how that would work for a single monitor setup, but on eyefinity you have 2 extra monitors to swipe across, rather annoying. I'll prob try that "update" driver thing, but it rarely happens to me on a slightly gimped sapphire dirt 2 ed. 6950


----------



## WALSRU

Personally I found League of Legends almost unusable in eyefinity. The only way to do it was to camera lock on your champ. Otherwise trying to pan left to right was awful. The map visions was nice if the jungle was warded though, sort of gave you an excuse not to look at your minimap.

(haven't had eyefinity since I quit LoL for DOTA)


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Personally I found League of Legends almost unusable in eyefinity. The only way to do it was to camera lock on your champ. Otherwise trying to pan left to right was awful. The map visions was nice if the jungle was warded though, sort of gave you an excuse not to look at your minimap.
> 
> (haven't had eyefinity since I quit LoL for DOTA)


I don't actually play Dota across all 3 of my monitors, just my central one (which is the Display port connected one). It has some of the most ******ed scaling I have ever sceen. If I ever deside to hook my 42" tv up, I'd play it on that and just have my eyefinity for games like FFXIV:ARR, BF3, or other games that would actually benefit from having it. Only thing I don't like presently about my eyefinity setup is that the side monitors images seem to be "zoomed" in, where objects appear to be larger/closer than they really are. I don't use radeon pro atm, but once I get my cf 7970's up and running and LC'ed I will.


----------



## Krud

I've tried 3d dota. Its really really bad, impossible to play (well) in fact.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> im always in OCN channel when I get online, but the channel is just very silent for some reason, even when there are like 5-10 people. No one ever says anything, except me.
> 
> or maybe they're just sleeping / idling when I get on
> 
> Think I belong to the low skill level bracket. I'm rarely a very influential player in the game. If no feeding's going on I can do pretty well (exclude those bad games once in a while that everybody has), but when I do OK, but my team isn't doing well, 90% of the time I'm not the kind of players that can turn the game around


That sounds about right for me also if no one is feeding I do OK. I stick with support heroes most of the time. I really like playing Dazzle time but unless you have some good team mates your pretty screwed.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Yes - it's apparently a bug with DotA and ATI cards. Temporary fixes are listed here - I've had success swiping my cursor off the screen and back.


Actually it is just an ATI bug IIRC. If you have ever played HoN you get the exact same thing happening sometimes.


----------



## WALSRU

Currently in the group chat... by myself


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> That sounds about right for me also if no one is feeding I do OK. I stick with support heroes most of the time. I really like playing Dazzle time but unless you have some good team mates your pretty screwed.


Dazzle is one of my favorite heroes, his ulti is so stronk.


----------



## ayaname

anyone experiencing random freezes during gameplay? about 1-2 times..


----------



## WALSRU

Captains mode, captain speaks Spanish only. Bans all the heroes I said I want to play. Picks a team. We lose, everyone tells me to play all pick for being mad. Good night.









P.S. He fed Luna long lane HARD


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Captains mode, captain speaks Spanish only. Bans all the heroes I said I want to play. Picks a team. We lose, everyone tells me to play all pick for being mad. Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. He fed Luna long lane HARD


Play AP in randoms.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Play AP in randoms.


Hey Zulli, can I get added to the OCN group?

Will send you a MSG when I see you online. Weird, thought I was added awhile ago.

Finally settling down for my first game tonight. So shouldn't play Dota after a rough day at work.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Had such a fun game with Chen playing mostly support then a pusher. Saved my team so many time with OP heal and the teleport to base.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Captains mode, captain speaks Spanish only. Bans all the heroes I said I want to play. Picks a team. We lose, everyone tells me to play all pick for being mad. Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. He fed Luna long lane HARD


Yeah this is the problem with -cm and randoms it ends up being AP with a few denials Cuz everyone says "I wanna play 'X' hero"

Which means the captain can't do his job properly and draft a team of heroes with amazing synergy.

Now I don't expect everyone to be able to play every hero really well but unless you play with people you know or give a list of you current hero pool it can be frustrating.

I remember a while back drafting puck/kotl/naix/prophet/BM

The amazing synergy between dream coil/blinding light. Or infest recall+prophet to and Bm hawk/ BOT

But the kotl never used multi, and our puck apparently had never played

Anyway tl,Dr play cm with ppl who know your hero pool or you know are willing to listen...-cm with randoms = ap


----------



## WALSRU

Synergy is one thing, but not everyone can play every hero to a competent level. Also the picks were fairly bad, our team was 5 melee heroes. Laning phase we got denied like crazy and with top lane feeding their Luna it was bad news from the word go.

I play a loooot of single draft and least played, I'm comfortable with about everyone but Meepo, Visage, and Lone Druid. Still it's one thing to throw out 5 heroes you think would work well in a certain team and then seconds later see two of them get banned with no chat response. It's a team game and I really don't understand why people Q in a server where they don't speak the language.

I'm not going back to All-Pick. It's nothing but instalock bad carries and nonsense teams.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaname*
> 
> anyone experiencing random freezes during gameplay? about 1-2 times..


Yeah I got a couple last night, and a complete disconnect, but that was because of my **** internet..... ****ernet?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Synergy is one thing, but not everyone can play every hero to a competent level. Also the picks were fairly bad, our team was 5 melee heroes. Laning phase we got denied like crazy and with top lane feeding their Luna it was bad news from the word go.
> 
> I play a loooot of single draft and least played, I'm comfortable with about everyone but Meepo, Visage, and Lone Druid. Still it's one thing to throw out 5 heroes you think would work well in a certain team and then seconds later see two of them get banned with no chat response. It's a team game and I really don't understand why people Q in a server where they don't speak the language.
> 
> I'm not going back to All-Pick. It's nothing but instalock bad carries and nonsense teams.


I like Least played alot...I really dont care for SD

I like RD though...honnestly I love playing AP and going carry venge or I can support if I see I've got a competent carry in lane


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Zulli, can I get added to the OCN group?
> 
> Will send you a MSG when I see you online. Weird, thought I was added awhile ago.
> 
> Finally settling down for my first game tonight. So shouldn't play Dota after a rough day at work.


Sure thing, what is your Steam account? I searched for evilferret and found it but that account hasn't been on in like 50 days so I'm assuming it isn't you.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Sure thing, what is your Steam account? I searched for evilferret and found it but that account hasn't been on in like 50 days so I'm assuming it isn't you.


Steam name ef.

I haven't seen you online or I would mesg you on Steam (have you on my friends list from the last all OCN game).

Well finally broke my horrible lose streak last night.

One day I'll find that pub team that actually pushes for a faster tempo. I'm tired of these slow games.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Really hate every game where i have to face PL. Whats a counter for him? I dont mean support counter or have more farm counter because that does not work in pubs. Most of them just farm almost 30 mins and its really hard to dedicate urself to stop his farm.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm not going back to All-Pick. It's nothing but instalock bad carries and nonsense teams.


So damn true, god I hate AP at low skill levels. The only option is to get into better skilled games to make AP actually be a rewarding experience, where people actually have some iota of sense about how to play Dota. Like even if you have a team of 4 people who can normally be played as carry/semi-carries, people please please understand that not all of them can get farm, sometimes you just gotta pull of a roaming sniper or something









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really hate every game where i have to face PL. Whats a counter for him? I dont mean support counter or have more farm counter because that does not work in pubs. Most of them just farm almost 30 mins and its really hard to dedicate urself to stop his farm.


Get a better team which means get into higher level games which means get more wins. Sorry but that's really it, unless you want to ruin your own dota always trying to counter him by yourself. The easiest way I found is to queue with a friend that has a lot of wins. Games are so much more fun then (you still get the odd idiot but teams generally know their stuff)


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really hate every game where i have to face PL. Whats a counter for him? I dont mean support counter or have more farm counter because that does not work in pubs. Most of them just farm almost 30 mins and its really hard to dedicate urself to stop his farm.


well if your playing support just gank him non stop...esp if you've got another mate in game just keep him off the lane, and ward the jungle.

otherwise bfury or tiny with aghs works well too, Mjolner, Necro Book works great...esp if you mass them, True sight and pure dmg...GG just aoe in general can help shut him down in team fights, but you've got to ward the jungle to try and shut down his farming there with just illusions later on.

just push and end before 30~35 min
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Games are so much more fun then (you still get the odd idiot but teams generally know their stuff)


the problem I've found with this is that me and a friend end up as the only 2 competent players on our side and the other side ends up with 3 competent and 2 idiots...so we always get out played


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really hate every game where i have to face PL. Whats a counter for him? I dont mean support counter or have more farm counter because that does not work in pubs. Most of them just farm almost 30 mins and its really hard to dedicate urself to stop his farm.


Also hate PL in pubs.

Ward up their jungle or have a quicker carry steal jungle.

Gyro's a pretty good counter to PL.

Never won a game when my team lets PL free farm for 30 mins.

I try to push the towers down on the jungle side ASAP. It makes PL's life a lot harder to jungle when they don't have control over that area.

Random makes me sad. Guess I keep going at it.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really hate every game where i have to face PL. Whats a counter for him? I dont mean support counter or have more farm counter because that does not work in pubs. Most of them just farm almost 30 mins and its really hard to dedicate urself to stop his farm.


Gyro is probably a good choice because of flak cannon/barrage. I do believe sven or Mag would work as well with their built in cleaves. But it really will come down to just shutting down his farm for as long as possible. wards, dust, lots of ganks.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> *Synergy* is one thing, but not everyone can play every hero to a competent level. Also the picks were fairly bad, our team was 5 melee heroes. Laning phase we got denied like crazy and with top lane feeding their Luna it was bad news from the word go.
> 
> I play a loooot of single draft and least played, I'm comfortable with about everyone but Meepo, Visage, and Lone Druid. Still it's one thing to throw out 5 heroes you think would work well in a certain team and then seconds later see two of them get banned with no chat response. It's a team game and I really don't understand why people Q in a server where they don't speak the language.
> 
> I'm not going back to All-Pick. It's nothing but instalock bad carries and nonsense teams.


Did someone call me?

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dirtie


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Steam name ef.
> 
> I haven't seen you online or I would mesg you on Steam (have you on my friends list from the last all OCN game).


Added, think I got the right one. If so send me a message whenever you catch me on and I'll add you to my list, just want to be sure it is the correct account. Also yeah I'm not on as often as I used to be now that work and my computer being in my roommates room (for internet reasons) are reducing my available time. I still try to play when I can have been a bit more the past few days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really hate every game where i have to face PL. Whats a counter for him? I dont mean support counter or have more farm counter because that does not work in pubs. Most of them just farm almost 30 mins and its really hard to dedicate urself to stop his farm.


PL is so weak early game that a couple of ganks should really slow him down. If he has a brain he is going to go Radiance but if you can prevent him from getting it until like 25-30 mins you should be in good shape. A couple of stunners like Sven, Sand King, Lion, Lina, etc should be able to take him out with ease. Just make sure you guys have sentries or dust.

If you've got to gank him alone then a burst damage hero is ideal such as Tiny. Remember that if you cast Toss immediately after Avalanche, Toss will do double damage. Another option is to have the ability to quickly eliminate his images which can be tough but very doable with something like Gyro. Flak Cannon is a pretty sweet skill and his global ulti (I think requires Agh's) can be really annoying to him.

Keep in mind that once he gets Radiance his farming is going to increase drastically so it is important to kill him a couple of times early on. Even if you've go to go far out of your way and die yourself it's worth it assuming you aren't a carry hero.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm not going back to All-Pick. It's nothing but instalock bad carries and nonsense teams.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> So damn true, god I hate AP at low skill levels. The only option is to get into better skilled games to make AP actually be a rewarding experience, where people actually have some iota of sense about how to play Dota. Like even if you have a team of 4 people who can normally be played as carry/semi-carries, people please please understand that not all of them can get farm, sometimes you just gotta pull of a roaming sniper or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a better team which means get into higher level games which means get more wins. Sorry but that's really it, unless you want to ruin your own dota always trying to counter him by yourself. The easiest way I found is to queue with a friend that has a lot of wins. Games are so much more fun then (you still get the odd idiot but teams generally know their stuff)


I like AP because people tend to pick heroes that they can actually play which tends to lead to a better game. Just sit back and wait to see what the enemy team has picked and pick something yourself that is appropriate for the situation. I should force myself to play other game modes though because my range of heroes I can play is pretty small.


----------



## discoprince

GG's today Red Pands vs VP. Beat up PL pretty good in game 3. Way to go pandas. GG's SELECT!!


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Zulli! Will check when I get home.

I like AP as well. Still in the low skill bracket and people who "know" their chars play more confidently.

I really wish XP range and how XP is shared is explained better to new players.

Hopefully catch you guys tonight.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I don't actually play Dota across all 3 of my monitors, just my central one (which is the Display port connected one). It has some of the most ******ed scaling I have ever sceen. If I ever deside to hook my 42" tv up, I'd play it on that and just have my eyefinity for games like FFXIV:ARR, BF3, or other games that would actually benefit from having it. Only thing I don't like presently about my eyefinity setup is that the side monitors images seem to be "zoomed" in, where objects appear to be larger/closer than they really are. I don't use radeon pro atm, but once I get my cf 7970's up and running and LC'ed I will.


I thought that was just a weird bug or something for me, but I guess its common.

Honestly the UI was so ******ed all over the place it is impossible to play on multi montiors. I mean not that dota would be great anyway on my dual monitor setup, it would have a blind spot after all. But mannnnnnnnn is that scaled UI all sorts of ****.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks Zulli! Will check when I get home.


Np homie.









Just played another fun game with Dazzle. He is pretty average but I just love spamming all of his spells, especially casting grave on allied heroes with like 5% hp left. Grave is pretty imba too, especially with aghs.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Np homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just played another fun game with Dazzle. He is pretty average but I just love spamming all of his spells, especially casting grave on allied heroes with like 5% hp left. Grave is pretty imba too, especially with aghs.


Grave+ huskar = soo much fun!


----------



## TheOddOne

Radi PL blows, early drums/tranquil/diffu will r4pE all enemies.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Radi PL blows, early drums/tranquil/diffu will r4pE all enemies.


Either super fast RAD or no RAD at all.


----------



## That Guy

Drow nerfed.

Thanks Valve. Really, thank you.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Drow nerfed.
> 
> Thanks Valve. Really, thank you.


I know right? now She'll NEVER be picked in -CM!...oh wait...


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I know right? now She'll NEVER be picked in -CM!...oh wait...


It's a decent nerf, but I still think it can go further.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Radi PL blows, early drums/tranquil/diffu will r4pE all enemies.


I lol'd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Either super fast RAD or no RAD at all.


Rad by 25 mins or bust.


----------



## JoeWalsh

I believe that radi is an advantage-widening item - get off to a good start and make it better. I like to put a 20-minute cap on it, and only consider it if I know my team can manage my extended farming absence because I won't be able to take a lot of hits directly after getting it. In a lot of games, I find myself taking diffusal, yasha, and vit booster because they let me do things for the team and for myself if needed. It's also partly because I've never been a big fan of radi, but it's still a great item for what it does.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really hate every game where i have to face PL. Whats a counter for him? I dont mean support counter or have more farm counter because that does not work in pubs. Most of them just farm almost 30 mins and its really hard to dedicate urself to stop his farm.


Until the next patch there is no hard counter to pl after 20 minutes. Soul ring and tranq boots on him is really strong. Until then keep a sentry in the lane so your mid doesnt take the easy support kill after PL goes invis. Maybe a trilane with heavy denial.

Late game do not let PL's team start the teamfight on their terms, PL will have too many illusions. Start the teamfight when its just him without an illusion army built up.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I like AP because people tend to pick heroes that they can actually play which tends to lead to a better game. Just sit back and wait to see what the enemy team has picked and pick something yourself that is appropriate for the situation. I should force myself to play other game modes though because my range of heroes I can play is pretty small.


Dunno, I noticed in the lower skill games, regardless of people playing their chosen heroes well; sitting back and waiting to see what the enemy picked meant your team sets off with a bunch of trash heroes many a time, and you don't have the choice of picking a high impact hero to better secure a win. Of course sometimes your team does that, other the enemy team picks badly and you get easy wins.

I preferred the Dota-League days (the glory days of Dota 1 - if you were EU anyway) where the highest impact hero was given (by first preference) to the highest skilled player in the game. You basically knew who was at what skill level on each team, and I can tell you now its surprising how wrong games can go because you don't know the skill level of, for example, that guy who picked anti mage leading you to go support putting your trust in him.

Of course, all this applies to if all you care about is winning. If you care about winning but chiefly are focusing on improving your own standards and doing constant self review, then it doesn't matter at all - you base your success on how you handle any situation rather than how your team failed to win despite your efforts.


----------



## TheDon83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> anyone else get the stupid bug where the cursor turns into like 3 arrows, or a line of dots?
> 
> drives me nuts, seems to happen if I play 3 games or so, even backing out of the game the cursor stays the same, only way to fix is restart (not even changing the cursor in mouse properties will fix it)


I get this several times and its an GPU driver issue. When i get it i move my mouse in an circular motion in all corners of the monitor and it usually gets fixxed. Try it out


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Of course, all this applies to if all you care about is winning. If you care about winning but chiefly are focusing on improving your own standards and doing constant self review, then it doesn't matter at all - you base your success on how you handle any situation rather than how your team failed to win despite your efforts.


speaking of this I strongly feel that the "aim" of people playing this game has changed from dota 1 to now 2.

The goal for pub players in the old days was to "have a good game". And rarely it is about winning. If you lose the game with a BH that went 18-3, you walk out happy.

it's now in dota 2 where you got a big win : loss number staring at you that makes everyone start thinking that winning might be more important that just doing good himself. I see WAY more ward placing and clearer definition of roles in the dota 2 games than I did back in the old days, and it definitely isn't because of skill progression.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> speaking of this I strongly feel that the "aim" of people playing this game has changed from dota 1 to now 2.
> 
> The goal for pub players in the old days was to "have a good game". And rarely it is about winning. If you lose the game with a BH that went 18-3, you walk out happy.
> 
> it's now in dota 2 where you got a big win : loss number staring at you that makes everyone start thinking that winning might be more important that just doing good himself. I see WAY more ward placing and clearer definition of roles in the dota 2 games than I did back in the old days, and it definitely isn't because of skill progression.


Hmm interesting, I've noticed this a bit too..though I still play to have fun, and winning is fun...so if I loose...sell everything buy dagon and blink...KS all ...that or FS and push them into fun places.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Dunno, I noticed in the lower skill games, regardless of people playing their chosen heroes well; sitting back and waiting to see what the enemy picked meant your team sets off with a bunch of trash heroes many a time, and you don't have the choice of picking a high impact hero to better secure a win. Of course sometimes your team does that, other the enemy team picks badly and you get easy wins.
> 
> I preferred the Dota-League days (the glory days of Dota 1 - if you were EU anyway) where the highest impact hero was given (by first preference) to the highest skilled player in the game. You basically knew who was at what skill level on each team, and I can tell you now its surprising how wrong games can go because you don't know the skill level of, for example, that guy who picked anti mage leading you to go support putting your trust in him.
> 
> Of course, all this applies to if all you care about is winning. If you care about winning but chiefly are focusing on improving your own standards and doing constant self review, then it doesn't matter at all - you base your success on how you handle any situation rather than how your team failed to win despite your efforts.


IMO you should focus on playing well and finding other people to play with. Not really winning or losing. Also if you're good enough you can control the pace of the early game with a support hero so you don't necessarily need to pick a "high impact hero". Assuming you mean a carry or something like that.

You've got to team up with some decent people to get your win rate up and start getting placed in higher-level games. My games are always filled with competent players because I play with friends (when I can).


----------



## evilferret

Anybody else getting the shop glitch?

After last patch happening every other game. Basically when trying to purchase, the icon gets "stuck" and unable to purchase.

Soooo... any people interested in setting a time or another way to contact each other for games? The chatroom is completely fail. I know we tried last night but everybody's schedules were off.

Also just a reminder that you can auto join the chatroom. Be great if we had enough people to be active.

Note to self, playing Dota after a bad day at work isn't a good way to end the night.

Any suggestions for a new Hero to learn? My main is Ursa but feel like he's useless outside of the random pubs.

I usually play tanky initiators. Hate games where nobody initiates.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Anybody else getting the shop glitch?
> 
> After last patch happening every other game. Basically when trying to purchase, the icon gets "stuck" and unable to purchase.
> 
> Soooo... any people interested in setting a time or another way to contact each other for games? The chatroom is completely fail. I know we tried last night but everybody's schedules were off.
> 
> Also just a reminder that you can auto join the chatroom. Be great if we had enough people to be active.
> 
> Note to self, playing Dota after a bad day at work isn't a good way to end the night.
> 
> Any suggestions for a new Hero to learn? My main is Ursa but feel like he's useless outside of the random pubs.
> 
> I usually play tanky initiators. Hate games where nobody initiates.


Tide, Kunka (though he needs some farm and his boat is just horrible to land...at least for me), puck is an amazing initiator but is only "psudo-tanky" due to phase shift/blink/ethereal jaunt, Beast Master, Darkseer, Earth Shaker, axe.

try a few of those for "tanky initiators"


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Anybody else getting the shop glitch?
> 
> After last patch happening every other game. Basically when trying to purchase, the icon gets "stuck" and unable to purchase.
> 
> Soooo... any people interested in setting a time or another way to contact each other for games? The chatroom is completely fail. I know we tried last night but everybody's schedules were off.
> 
> Also just a reminder that you can auto join the chatroom. Be great if we had enough people to be active.
> 
> Note to self, playing Dota after a bad day at work isn't a good way to end the night.
> 
> Any suggestions for a new Hero to learn? My main is Ursa but feel like he's useless outside of the random pubs.
> 
> I usually play tanky initiators. Hate games where nobody initiates.


Tiny.

Just played a game as QoP and the enemy CK kept 4 second stunning me.. Like 6 or 7 times.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> speaking of this I strongly feel that the "aim" of people playing this game has changed from dota 1 to now 2.
> 
> The goal for pub players in the old days was to "have a good game". And rarely it is about winning. If you lose the game with a BH that went 18-3, you walk out happy.
> 
> it's now in dota 2 where you got a big win : loss number staring at you that makes everyone start thinking that winning might be more important that just doing good himself. I see WAY more ward placing and clearer definition of roles in the dota 2 games than I did back in the old days, and it definitely isn't because of skill progression.


Lol that's good insight!

Well in Dota 1 those pub players took the "play to have a good game" thing so far they would just leave if anything even started to look bad, ruining the game for everyone else.

Although if you played in a league the leaving was greatly reduced.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> IMO you should focus on playing well and finding other people to play with. Not really winning or losing. Also if you're good enough you can control the pace of the early game with a support hero so you don't necessarily need to pick a "high impact hero". Assuming you mean a carry or something like that.


By high impact I don't mean carry, I mean high impact - that could be the solo mid lion or the roaming pudge or whatever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You've got to team up with some decent people to get your win rate up and start getting placed in higher-level games. My games are always filled with competent players because I play with friends (when I can).


And yes that's what I've been telling people, team up or get your winrate up


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Soooo... any people interested in setting a time or another way to contact each other for games? The chatroom is completely fail. I know we tried last night but everybody's schedules were off.
> 
> Also just a reminder that you can auto join the chatroom. Be great if we had enough people to be active.


Problem with the chat room is that you hardly ever get people joining at the same time, so when they join the others are usually either playing in a game already or idling.....

I don't really like to wait 20+ mins for people to finish their games to group up, mostly because I don't have a ton of spare time to actually play the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Any suggestions for a new Hero to learn? My main is Ursa but feel like he's useless outside of the random pubs.
> 
> I usually play tanky initiators. Hate games where nobody initiates.


I wouldn't really consider Ursa as tanky but I would try Chaos Knight or Tusk. CK is super tanky plus has great skills, I haven't played Tusk but from the looks of him he is also a great initiator.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Hmm interesting, I've noticed this a bit too..though I still play to have fun, and winning is fun...so if I loose...sell everything buy dagon and blink...KS all ...that or FS and push them into fun places.


Funniest things to do when losing are spelling "GG" and other crude lingo with Iron Branches or having everyone buy Quelling Blades and going Harriet Tubman style by tunneling through the trees on the edges of the map


----------



## LuciferRising

I've been playing DK a lot lately, just want to master it I guess, so recommendations? Item builds/strategy etc.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Any suggestions for a new Hero to learn? My main is Ursa but feel like he's useless outside of the random pubs.
> 
> I usually play tanky initiators. Hate games where nobody initiates.


Brewmaster! Learn to tab through his pandas and get all your disables out there and he's an absolute beast.


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferRising*
> 
> I've been playing DK a lot lately, just want to master it I guess, so recommendations? Item builds/strategy etc.


Dotafire guide for DK




Use both of those as guides. You'll be a pro with DK in no time.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Funniest things to do when losing are spelling "GG" and other crude lingo with Iron Branches or having everyone buy Quelling Blades and going Harriet Tubman style by tunneling through the trees on the edges of the map


lol nice...yeah I usually get tangos or blink and just find a hiding spot and keep going


----------



## Zulli85

If you get Manta on DK in Dota 2 can you use ulti then shift click Manta for dragon images? I know you can in Dota 1 but I've barely played him in Dota 2.


----------



## LuciferRising

Thanks. I'm gonna farm like a BAWS and stack ancients like a BAWS and win the game like a... yeah. Unfortunately, very few people understand their roles in a game. In fact, instead of supporting me, the support player goes for every creep, especially if that is KotL with his pushing spells. Everybody wants to be a carry these days. Amazing.

And I don't know about Manta on DK, never tried it on Dota 2.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> If you get Manta on DK in Dota 2 can you use ulti then shift click Manta for dragon images? I know you can in Dota 1 but I've barely played him in Dota 2.


manta works in dota 2 no shift que needed but I'm 95% certain that only corrosive breath works with the illusions so great for pushing but after that I dont think the splash from lvl 2 ulti or the slow from lvl 3 works


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Problem with the chat room is that you hardly ever get people joining at the same time, so when they join the others are usually either playing in a game already or idling.....
> 
> I don't really like to wait 20+ mins for people to finish their games to group up, mostly because I don't have a ton of spare time to actually play the game.
> I wouldn't really consider Ursa as tanky but I would try Chaos Knight or Tusk. CK is super tanky plus has great skills, I haven't played Tusk but from the looks of him he is also a great initiator.


I know what you mean about the wait. Sitting in chat makes me sad.

I won't give up though!

Guess I'll practice CK/Tusk with bots tonight to get a feel for them.

Brew is a no go. My micro is crap.

Thanks all for the suggestions!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

hey all ...

Just tried starting Dota in over 3 months and it loads up a black screen, my cursor disappears and then nothing ...

If I bring up the task manager it says dota is not responding ...

I have tried verifying the game files, updating steam, restarting my pc ... nothing ... ...

Anyone got any suggestions ?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

double post


----------



## That Guy

I'd say reinstall it.


----------



## kmac20

I submitted this for fail of the week:

Simply hilarious.


----------



## That Guy

Herp derp, how does I auto attakcz?


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Can I get added to the group? Prokser_ is my steam ID


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys ...

Is troll warlord supposed to be more of a hero killer or pusher (tower taker) ... ... I am fairly new (less than 80hrs played) and I have noticed my kills are lacking with warlord but my tower taking is fantastic (4 towers a game easily) ...

This is my build ...

Quelling Blade+Tango+Salve+3x Branch -> Phase Boots+Helm of Dom -> BKB or Butterfly


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> manta works in dota 2 no shift que needed but I'm 95% certain that only corrosive breath works with the illusions so great for pushing but after that I dont think the splash from lvl 2 ulti or the slow from lvl 3 works


Hm, I see. I'll try it one of these days, used to be one of my favorite heroes but I haven't played him in a long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> hey all ...
> 
> Just tried starting Dota in over 3 months and it loads up a black screen, my cursor disappears and then nothing ...
> 
> If I bring up the task manager it says dota is not responding ...
> 
> I have tried verifying the game files, updating steam, restarting my pc ... nothing ... ...
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions ?


I'd update your graphics drivers and run CCleaner before and after the install. Then probably do a fresh install of Steam and Dota.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Can I get added to the group? Prokser_ is my steam ID


Tried adding you but no results were found. Are you sure that is your Steam account and not your Dota 2 name?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys ...
> 
> Is troll warlord supposed to be more of a hero killer or pusher (tower taker) ... ... I am fairly new (less than 80hrs played) and I have noticed my kills are lacking with warlord but my tower taking is fantastic (4 towers a game easily) ...
> 
> This is my build ...
> 
> Quelling Blade+Tango+Salve+3x Branch -> Phase Boots+Helm of Dom -> BKB or Butterfly


He can do both, really. His melee bash can be incredibly frustrating because you can perma-bash heroes until they die. Happened to me just yesterday a couple of times actually. And on top of that if you have your allies with you pushing a tower and you cast your ulti (which is borderline imba, imo) that tower will die super fast. Also your build seems flawed. Don't get the same items every game, get whichever ones you need depending on the situation. I would think about getting a dps (damage per second) item before blfy like a Manta Style or Mjollnir etc. A lot of times people get bfly for the attack speed and evasion, not just damage which isn't all that much by itself.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Hm, I see. I'll try it one of these days, used to be one of my favorite heroes but I haven't played him in a long time.


Yeah hes a fun tanky dps
Heres one strat i've played with some mates:

mass heal srat...if you can keep DK alive hes just OP...so the line up we like to run is
Dazzle, Omni, Jugg (healing ward early) warlock and DK

just keep the DK alive and deal TONS of dmg...or if they dont engage just push towers...really a pretty fun team and lanes arent bad:

Dazzle/omni go long lane and split the farm. with the double heal they should survive ok,

Jugg/WL go safe lane Heal and fatal bonds + spin op

DK farm mid with his Breath, adapt/gank/adjust lanes as needed. Dazzle or WL can easily solo a mid and deny them farm

team fight and keep the dk healed...soo much pain...you just need some coordination so your heals are stacked...burst heal from Mek +Dazzle healing wave + WL heal over time, and Omni heal, + healing ward and you pretty much never die...WL and Dazzle get mana boots and you have a walking team fountain.

Edit: ok that was a wall of txt...fixed


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Kunka is so fun to play with.

My Build for him is phase boots, shadow blade and Daedalus.

If things go well get a Rapier and you can one hit enemies in critic.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Kunka is so fun to play with.
> 
> My Build for him is phase boots, shadow blade and Daedalus.
> 
> If things go well get a Rapier and you can one hit enemies in critic.


Get battlefury too, it stacks with tidebringer and shadow blade.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Get battlefury too, it stacks with tidebringer and shadow blade.


well kinda Tidebringer and Bfury dont stack on Main target but


Spoiler: 135% damage



Tidebringer + Battlefury


in


Spoiler: 225 AoE



Battle Fury AoE


and


Spoiler: 100% damage



Tidebringer


in


Spoiler: 500 AoE



Tidebringer AoE



Sources: [1][2http://www.playdota.com/forums/showthread.php?t=601487]1[/URL]][2[/URL]]

on secondary targets only (eg, if TA is not primary target and in the 225 aoe it will remove 2 charges since cleave acts independently)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> well kinda Tidebringer and Bfury dont stack on Main target but
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 135% damage
> 
> 
> 
> Tidebringer + Battlefury
> 
> 
> in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 225 AoE
> 
> 
> 
> Battle Fury AoE
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 100% damage
> 
> 
> 
> Tidebringer
> 
> 
> in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 500 AoE
> 
> 
> 
> Tidebringer AoE
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: [1][2http://www.playdota.com/forums/showthread.php?t=601487]1[/URL]][2[/URL]]
> 
> on secondary targets only (eg, if TA is not primary target and in the 225 aoe it will remove 2 charges since cleave acts independently)


Not hard to click a creep lol, or another hero that you aren't as concerned with.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not hard to click a creep lol, or another hero that you aren't as concerned with.


true but its surprising how many people dont understand this.


----------



## mylilpony

Ooof just finished an hour and a half game...somehow the end score was ONLY 48-48. My second longest game was an hour and 15 and we won 79-78, and I just played a 50 minute game earlier with 120 deaths.

Even so one of my teammates was lvl 18 and one of their teammates had under 100 cs.We only won b/c a lategame PL > lategame Naga. They played super conservative/tryhard b/c we had PL (me) nyx and BH. All three of us randomed.


----------



## redalert

Wow thats a long game, I had a a few games go over an hour but not that long


----------



## gonX

I have over 500 hours recorded. Add me to the group please







ID is 'gnx'.

Anyone that wants to play can add me as well. I can play on USE, EUW, EUE or Russia.


----------



## Zulli85

I've had 2 hour games before back when the meta game was farm, and then farm, and then farm some more. Talkin' years ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I have over 500 hours recorded. Add me to the group please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID is 'gnx'.
> 
> Anyone that wants to play can add me as well. I can play on USE, EUW, EUE or Russia.


Welcome to the thread, feel free to post here for all of your Dota needs.









I searched for your account but there is a lot of results for "gnx." If you want send me a message or add me as a friend so I can invite you to the group, Zulli85 is my Steam.


----------



## JAM3S121

I reinstalled dota 2 to play tusk, he was fun but i still prefer HoN. The combat seems much more fluid in HoN, very fast paced comapred to dota 2 but for some reason games always end quicker in dota 2.

The meta in HoN is lame right now, any smart team of 3 or more will pub train all game which is smart but hard to counter when playing other pubs.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> He can do both, really. His melee bash can be incredibly frustrating because you can perma-bash heroes until they die. Happened to me just yesterday a couple of times actually. And on top of that if you have your allies with you pushing a tower and you cast your ulti (which is borderline imba, imo) that tower will die super fast. Also your build seems flawed. Don't get the same items every game, get whichever ones you need depending on the situation. I would think about getting a dps (damage per second) item before blfy like a Manta Style or Mjollnir etc. A lot of times people get bfly for the attack speed and evasion, not just damage which isn't all that much by itself.


Well I have very little experience with Dota 2 and the items which is where my biggest downfall is ... but thanks for the info ... will look at other items and see how they work on him


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Well I have very little experience with Dota 2 and the items which is where my biggest downfall is ... but thanks for the info ... will look at other items and see how they work on him


No problem.







Feel free to post here for anything that you need.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

What would be better for troll ... Phase boots or Power Treads ? ... ... On a few youtube videos the people say that +30% attack speed is pretty much the same as +30 damage ... that can't be right can it ?


----------



## mylilpony

Anytime someone has a proplayer name but clearly isn't the proplayer, they will try their hardest to lose the game for you.

And if someone on your team autopicks Medusa, you probably want to dodge.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> What would be better for troll ... Phase boots or Power Treads ? ... ... On a few youtube videos the people say that +30% attack speed is pretty much the same as +30 damage ... that can't be right can it ?


dont listen, 90% of the time Phase is the way to go, your ulti has a short enough CD and gives you pretty much all the atk speed you need, and that +24 dmg that early is just awesome not to mention that they basically cant get away due to phase and a couple of bashes.

*OLD SCHOOL ALERT:*
it use to be that in pubs many people would go boots first on troll and solo mid, take the range/bash skill quickly and get first blood due to a proc of bash.

any more his 2nd skill is so good now its hard to pass it up.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I've had 2 hour games before back when the meta game was farm, and then farm, and then farm some more. Talkin' years ago.
> Welcome to the thread, feel free to post here for all of your Dota needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched for your account but there is a lot of results for "gnx." If you want send me a message or add me as a friend so I can invite you to the group, Zulli85 is my Steam.


Well my Steam name is 'gonX' but my community ID is 'gnx'. Added you anyway


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Anytime someone has a proplayer name but clearly isn't the proplayer, they will try their hardest to lose the game for you.
> 
> And if someone on your team autopicks Medusa, you probably want to dodge.


How can you dodge after picking has started?


----------



## WALSRU

22-4 Doom game. Squishies run in fear of my double burn aura MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> How can you dodge after picking has started?


Console, "Quit", restart Dota 2, and press disconnect in the Play menu. I use it every once in a while if I've played with a really unpleasant teammate or my teammates make questionable hero selections/randoms.

Lost against an aggressive tri with rubick lesh and druid...they took first tower at 2:20 and rax at 18...didn't help that our mid QOP somehow started 0-4...we were still ahead in XP and kills but were not able to take a single tower.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Console, "Quit", restart Dota 2, and press disconnect in the Play menu. I use it every once in a while if I've played with a really unpleasant teammate or my teammates make questionable hero selections/randoms.


Interesting, I presume that results in an abandonment though amiright?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Console, "Quit", restart Dota 2, and press disconnect in the Play menu. I use it every once in a while if I've played with a really unpleasant teammate or my teammates make questionable hero selections/randoms.
> 
> Lost against an aggressive tri with rubick lesh and druid...they took first tower at 2:20 and rax at 18...didn't help that our mid QOP somehow started 0-4...we were still ahead in XP and kills but were not able to take a single tower.


Do you get abandonment?

Also really hate to play in pubs against or with stacks.


----------



## mylilpony

No you don't get abandonment if you don't pick a hero.Don't know what the timer is like though or if you can pick a hero and leave.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Well my Steam name is 'gonX' but my community ID is 'gnx'. Added you anyway


Ah okay, accepted your invite and invited you to the group. There is an OCN channel in game as well.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> No you don't get abandonment if you don't pick a hero.Don't know what the timer is like though or if you can pick a hero and leave.


Cheers for the info


----------



## welly321

Hey guys. I haven't played Dota in a month or two but Im looking to get back into it. I usaully play jakiro, necrolyte,batrider or lich for supports and weaver, lancer, phantom assasin, or DK for carries. I have about 110 wins under my belt. If anyone wants to play with me please add me on steam. Nickname is welly321. Hope to play with ya'll soon.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Hey guys. I haven't played Dota in a month or two but Im looking to get back into it. I usaully play jakiro, necrolyte,batrider or lich for supports and weaver, lancer, phantom assasin, or DK for carries. I have about 110 wins under my belt. If anyone wants to play with me please add me on steam. Nickname is welly321. Hope to play with ya'll soon.


Invited you to join the OCN Dota 2 group and there is also an OCN channel that you can join in the game if you would like. Have fun!


----------



## evilferret

Letting people know you can make Dota autojoin the chatroom.

There's a autoexec file in Dota beta/Dota/cfg

And a few commands

//chat channel
chat_join OCN

//right-click deny
dota_force_right_click_attack 1

//spell range finder
dota_disable_range_finder 0

//XP range
dota_range_display 1200

//make hero icons larger on minimap
dota_minimap_hero_size 700

//divide health bars by 200
dota_health_per_vertical_marker 200

Was good playing with your Walsru!


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Invited you to join the OCN Dota 2 group and there is also an OCN channel that you can join in the game if you would like. Have fun!


Awesome thanks! I joined the group and set the chatroom for autojoin. Look foward to a few games with you guys!


----------



## mylilpony

Since my internet is throttled right now been browsing reddit all day....

For those looking for teammates to play:
http://www.reddit.com/r/Dota2pubs

Purge did an AMA yesterday which was an interesting read
http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1avbk9/i_am_purge_a_dota_2_playercasteryoutuber_ama/
And since I like to keep bringing it up this is what he said
Quote:


> Q: Based on your experience doing Purge casts a pub - What would be your one piece of advice to give to lower skilled players to help them improve their game?
> A: Easily - learn proper skill and item builds. If you do that, you could jump skill levels massively.


This low priority Furion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxZBLvYzWng

Ping affecting major matches?
http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1ar5ny/ping_difference_is_a_significant_problem_i_can/


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Has anyone got some decent pudge builds ... I just tried my hand at him for the first time and boy did I suck


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Has anyone got some decent pudge builds ... I just tried my hand at him for the first time and boy did I suck


Obv start with usual laneing stuff (dont go bottle first pls)
Bottle Phase/Mana Boots depending on your mana management
Hood, and then aghs/Forcestaff the rest is situational

dont be afraid to throw hooks, you'll never land them if you dont throw them, just keep throwing them and try blind hooks, it'll take a while but you'll eventually get a feel for how opponents usually move and will be able to get those hooks. (for this reason I recommend mana boots for new pudge players)

*Edit:* In case you ment skill build, I usually dont take my skill point till I'm in lane and see what I'm up against/going to use the skill

but generally you take either rot or hook lvl 1 and max hook by 7 taking ulti when you can. max rot next, and dont worry about flesh heap till 10 then max it. (since its retro active now its no big deal to not take a lvl early)

hope this helps


----------



## LilBuckz

Urn is pretty good on pudge too since you should mostly be ganking after 6, other than that I agree with what Jim said. It is also pretty powerful to go out of your way to make it look like you are going to hook, and not throw it. This can force someone back a lot, causing them to miss last hits.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Letting people know you can make Dota autojoin the chatroom.
> 
> There's a autoexec file in Dota beta/Dota/cfg
> 
> And a few commands
> 
> //chat channel
> chat_join OCN
> 
> //right-click deny
> dota_force_right_click_attack 1
> 
> //spell range finder
> dota_disable_range_finder 0
> 
> //XP range
> dota_range_display 1200
> 
> //make hero icons larger on minimap
> dota_minimap_hero_size 700
> 
> //divide health bars by 200
> dota_health_per_vertical_marker 200
> 
> Was good playing with your Walsru!


Where exactly do I put these commands? I really want the right click deny, XP range display, large hero icons, and smaller health bars!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Where exactly do I put these commands? I really want the right click deny, XP range display, large hero icons, and smaller health bars!


Inside steam look for Dota beta -> Dota -> CFG -> autoexe.cfg

At work right now so can't double verify but look for an autoexe.cfg inside Dota.

Open it and just add all the commands in.

Could also use the range display for your attack radius/skill radius. Been using it to help with my Pudge hooks.

Edit: Hey! What about auto joining the chat! That's important too!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Letting people know you can make Dota autojoin the chatroom.
> 
> There's a autoexec file in Dota beta/Dota/cfg
> 
> And a few commands
> 
> //chat channel
> chat_join OCN
> 
> //right-click deny
> dota_force_right_click_attack 1
> 
> //spell range finder
> dota_disable_range_finder 0
> 
> //XP range
> dota_range_display 1200
> 
> //make hero icons larger on minimap
> dota_minimap_hero_size 700
> 
> //divide health bars by 200
> dota_health_per_vertical_marker 200
> 
> Was good playing with your Walsru!


Got any more? I found the range display an range finder to be the most useful for me!

You can input them into the console every time you start dota, or I believe inside the config.cfg file inside the dota directory: dota/cfg/ (open it with notepad)


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Edit: Hey! What about auto joining the chat! That's important too!


yeah I'll do that one too c:


----------



## MKUL7R4

why doesn't it work? I found the file easily. this is what it looks like verbatim:

chat_join OCN
dota_force_right_click_attack 1
dota_disable_range_finder 0
dota_range_display 1200
dota_minimap_hero_size 700
dota_health_per_vertical_marker 200


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Got any more? I found the range display an range finder to be the most useful for me!
> 
> You can input them into the console every time you start dota, or I believe inside the config.cfg file inside the dota directory: dota/cfg/ (open it with notepad)


I'm still remaking my config file so don't have much more yet.

Working on getting my quick binds up now.

Oh, in Steam launch options for Dota, try -international

It gives you the blue background which I really dig.

Console command list

http://www.dota2wiki.com/wiki/Console_Command_List

Can anybody who's good with shift queuing, explain how to use it? I feel like shift queuing is slower for me than just trying to keep a high APM.

Edit for corrections.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> why doesn't it work? I found the file easily. this is what it looks like verbatim:
> 
> chat_join OCN
> dota_force_right_click_attack 1
> dota_disable_range_finder 0
> dota_range_display 1200
> dota_minimap_hero_size 700
> dota_health_per_vertical_marker 200


Can you double check you're editing the right file? Can you give the directory path?

Need a bit more info before we can help!

Also sounds silly but try restarting Dota?


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can you double check you're editing the right file? Can you give the directory path?
> 
> Need a bit more info before we can help!
> 
> Also sounds silly but try restarting Dota?




and yes I tried restarting Steam and Dota. I didn't enter a game yet, but it doesn't enter the chat channel so I think I can assume none of the other commands are working either.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I tried restarting Steam and Dota. I didn't enter a game yet, but it doesn't enter the chat channel so I think I can assume none of the other commands are working either.


Oh you put the autoexe in the wrong folder.

Should be Steam -> Dota 2 Beta -> Dota -> CFG.

You're one directory out. Go into Dota in the Dota 2 Beta and there should be a CFG folder.

Ugh, this sounds confusing.

Right now you're in

Steam -> Dota 2 Beta - > Config

You want to be in

Steam -> Dota 2 Beta -> Dota -> CFG

If you have any more issues let us know!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Urn is pretty good on pudge too since you should mostly be ganking after 6, other than that I agree with what Jim said. It is also pretty powerful to go out of your way to make it look like you are going to hook, and not throw it. This can force someone back a lot, causing them to miss last hits.


Doh yeah forgot about urn, I can pretty much give you basic item/skill builds/info on how to play any hero but since I too have my favorites sometimes I forget basic Items like Urn...not to mention its REALLY fun to say the word "Urn"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can anybody who's good with shift queuing, explain how to use it? I feel like shift queuing is slower for me than just trying to keep a high APM.


Shift queing really works well if you have high ping or if you want to get off a channeling spell like Epicenter, in order to do this you would issue the Command while Holding shift

like this

Sand King is your hero
Hold shift-->press Hotkey (or click...but please use hotkeys) for Epi center-->press hotkey for blink dagger (or click...but please use hotkeys) --then click the middle of several enemy heroes (make sure its with in blink range)--> let go of Shift-->sitback fold your hands behind your head and LAUGH!

also I often use this on bane...ulti-->hold Shift-->press hotkey for brainsap-->click enemy hero-->release shift-->watch as you immediately brainsap enemy after your ulti is done channeling

Short video (not made by me) on shift queing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkORvdA_UNc


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can anybody who's good with shift queuing, explain how to use it? I feel like shift queuing is slower for me than just trying to keep a high APM.


Use it when you have time to queue future actions. Standard examples are Tinker (BoT -> any skill/item combos) or SK (ult -> blink -> burrow -> sand). It eliminates the time wasted by manually executing each of the actions as they become available. It's generally advantageous when you know you want to execute combos in a specific order and want to minimize the margin for error. You can press stop to break the queue at any time. Demonstrations of effectiveness: Tinker, SK.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can anybody who's good with shift queuing, explain how to use it? I feel like shift queuing is slower for me than just trying to keep a high APM.
> 
> Edit for corrections.


Shift queuing is slower than nailing the timing, but its a guarantee. Only shift que I have ever found useful is Epicenter into blink.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Oh you put the autoexe in the wrong folder.
> 
> Should be Steam -> Dota 2 Beta -> Dota -> CFG.
> 
> You're one directory out. Go into Dota in the Dota 2 Beta and there should be a CFG folder.
> 
> Ugh, this sounds confusing.
> 
> Right now you're in
> 
> Steam -> Dota 2 Beta - > Config
> 
> You want to be in
> 
> Steam -> Dota 2 Beta -> Dota -> CFG
> 
> If you have any more issues let us know!


Still not working! :C


----------



## ChromePixels

*I play alot this







*


----------



## ChromePixels

*
I play alot this









PD EDITED : *** i have double post mod can you please erase it
thanks in adviced*


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Still not working! :C


Try without the "'s. Its in the right directory now.

Not sure if you need console enabled but I always have it on.

-console in Steam launch options.


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Use it when you have time to queue future actions. Standard examples are Tinker (BoT -> any skill/item combos) or SK (ult -> blink -> burrow -> sand). It eliminates the time wasted by manually executing each of the actions as they become available. It's generally advantageous when you know you want to execute combos in a specific order and want to minimize the margin for error. You can press stop to break the queue at any time. Demonstrations of effectiveness: Tinker, SK.


I pop in here once in a while to see if anything interesting is discussed, this is the first thing that I have really learned here.

I appreciate this, good sir.


----------



## evilferret

Aside the channel skills or setting up skills after a teleport any other usage for shift queue?

I might need to practice solo bots for awhile to get the shift queue down. If I mess up a queue, I keep forgetting to try to cancel and I'm making some of those low level priority mistakes.

Shift q'ed Mirana's leap + stun and was massive failures multiple times.

Thanks all for the input on shift q.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just made my drop to more losses then wins today after 262 wins. Kind of sucks since in all my last 4 games either someone left, did not know how to play, snowball etc etc. I hope i dont get paired with nubs.


----------



## HarrisLam

what is snowball?

that happens to me constantly lol

even got paired with a first timer 2 days ago (that would be my last game played), who picked sniper and went mid solo. I think he was 0-5, had magic stick and a glove of haste by the 20 minute mark. I tried to take over the lane as PL when sniper got to 0-3, but I was only lv 6 and puck was already lv 10, I almost got one shot by his nukes like a noob.

My team wasn't even bad and the opposing team wasn't good, except that puck on that side being the best puck I've ever seen, who happened to have gone solo mid. This was my first time in dota 2 where 1 person feed and 1 person shine in the other team leading to a decisive ending of the game. I as PL along with our kunkka who was doing decent could have taken over if given 10 more minutes.

Why do new players always go sniper? New and sniper.... that's the best destined fail you can ever get.

Oh well, at least that sniper wasn't like all c0cky or anything. I respect new players


----------



## ChromePixels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just made my drop to more losses then wins today after 262 wins. Kind of sucks since in all my last 4 games either someone left, did not know how to play, snowball etc etc. I hope i dont get paired with nubs.


*Steam ID: Raz3r

if your up to some games







*


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I am back ... haha ... I just wanted to find out if changing the game with those added commands in the CFG folder can have bad backlash ? ... is it considered cheating ? ...

Also, who is the best hero to practice last hitting with ... I suck so bad it hurts and it is effecting my dota2 experience terribly

I am only level 5 (just got there last night) and I keep being matched up with people much higher than me (obviously part of a party with lower people) and yeah ... not having cash while the enemy stomps u really takes the fun out of it ... haha


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

I stream sometimes. I like to think I am a decent player. Very high/high leveled player. I stream sometimes too at: http://www.twitch.tv/hafilaphagus so be sure to follow me and we can play some games together.

EDIT:

The best hero to learn to last hit with would be someone with a crappy animation and base damage. I would say CM would be a good choice. (crystal maiden). For melee naga siren has pretty bad base damage.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I am back ... haha ... I just wanted to find out if changing the game with those added commands in the CFG folder can have bad backlash ? ... is it considered cheating ? ...
> 
> Also, who is the best hero to practice last hitting with ... I suck so bad it hurts and it is effecting my dota2 experience terribly
> 
> I am only level 5 (just got there last night) and I keep being matched up with people much higher than me (obviously part of a party with lower people) and yeah ... not having cash while the enemy stomps u really takes the fun out of it ... haha


I believe official stance is micro/macro scripts are bad. Tweaks/hotkeys should be fine (all the commands I'm using are in-game).

If I'm wrong somebody please correct me.

Game is still in beta, I wouldn't be surprised if range finder/display range makes it into the game like many of the other settings.

I remember when there was no in game settings for disabling auto selecting summons or auto attack and I had to use console commands.

Going to sound super noob but just found the courier hotkey for item transfer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> I stream sometimes. I like to think I am a decent player. Very high/high leveled player. I stream sometimes too at: http://www.twitch.tv/hafilaphagus so be sure to follow me and we can play some games together.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The best hero to learn to last hit with would be someone with a crappy animation and base damage. I would say CM would be a good choice. (crystal maiden). For melee naga siren has pretty bad base damage.


What time do you stream Haf? Would love to watch a higher skilled player and maybe get a few pointers.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

usually a 1 am - 4 am EST. On my stream you will notice I am a very critical player. I will criticize all my bad decisions and team mates.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> usually a 1 am - 4 am EST. On my stream you will notice I am a very critical player. I will criticize all my bad decisions and team mates.


As long as the criticism is constructive I don't see why that's bad.

Better than most of the insults you get for making a mistake and nobody seems to know why things went wrong.

See you in the chatroom tomorrow and will try to watch your stream.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Shift queuing is slower than nailing the timing, but its a guarantee. Only shift que I have ever found useful is Epicenter into blink.


no shift queing is instant, it is far faster than nailing the timing unless you want to manuall animation cancel because shift queing will always wait for animations to complete.

The only uses I can think of at the moment is for doing something right after a channeling spell ends, or for farming (you can shift attack click on all the jungle camps and your units will walk to all of them, attacking every enemy they come near)


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> no shift queing is instant, it is far faster than nailing the timing unless you want to manuall animation cancel because shift queing will always wait for animations to complete.
> 
> The only uses I can think of at the moment is for doing something right after a channeling spell ends, or for farming (you can shift attack click on all the jungle camps and your units will walk to all of them, attacking every enemy they come near)


Puck blinking out of phase shift is another good example.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I am back ... haha ... I just wanted to find out if changing the game with those added commands in the CFG folder can have bad backlash ? ... is it considered cheating ? ...
> 
> Also, who is the best hero to practice last hitting with ... I suck so bad it hurts and it is effecting my dota2 experience terribly
> 
> I am only level 5 (just got there last night) and I keep being matched up with people much higher than me (obviously part of a party with lower people) and yeah ... not having cash while the enemy stomps u really takes the fun out of it ... haha


IMO you should practice with someone who is easy to last hit with, a melee with good base DMG or a quelling blade, then work your way up to someone who is ranged with horrible animation and cm is not that bad, if you want a challenge try tinker his animation is just horrible.


----------



## WALSRU

Clinkz has my least favorite animation of all time


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> IMO you should practice with someone who is easy to last hit with, a melee with good base DMG or a quelling blade, then work your way up to someone who is ranged with horrible animation and cm is not that bad, if you want a challenge try tinker his animation is just horrible.


if you can't last hit you should either be practicing against bots, or playing a support/ganking hero. And stick to a handful of heroes to get used to their animations and slowly add more heroes


----------



## WALSRU

For those of you with micro skills, what are your hot keys for playing Lone Druid? I usually run my items 1-6 but I might need to move it.


----------



## TheOddOne

Faceless Void + Quelling Blade makes last hitting under tower 100 times easier.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> For those of you with micro skills, what are your hot keys for playing Lone Druid? I usually run my items 1-6 but I might need to move it.


1 is hero, 2 is bear, if you want to select both just drag click.

You can set any key you like as control groups, not necessarily 1 and 2. Like you can set "`" (tilde, to the left of the 1 key on my keyboard) as a control group which you can assign to your bear, and use "1" for your hero. I use 1 for every hero.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Faceless Void + Quelling Blade makes last hitting under tower 100 times easier.


Saw quelling blade on a Treant. True story.

Bad last hit animations that come to mind are Drow Ranger, at least in Dota 1. Her frontswing is so darn long, with almost no backswing - of course otherwise she would be far too imba. I never play her in Dota 2 so dunno if they changed that. I noticed that Lina's animation in Dota 2 is pretty bad though, much worse than Dota 1 Lina.

I have no problem with Tinker, his hit has a very short frontswing especially compared to Clinkz and Drow and Lina IIRC


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Puck blinking out of phase shift is another good example.


Definitely!

You used to be able to shift queue with Invoker after using Eul's on yourself, you shift quas quas wex invoke ghostwalk and he would enter ghostwalk as soon as he came down. Perfect escape mechanism provided they don't have truesight.

That doesn't work anymore, at least if you use the new hotkey system on him (same two keys for all invoked spells instead of separate hotkey for each and every spell)


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> For those of you with micro skills, what are your hot keys for playing Lone Druid? I usually run my items 1-6 but I might need to move it.


The system I use for unit control is:
- 1 is bound to hero
- 2-0 are bound to control groups 2-10
- SPACE is bound to control group 1 (for on-the-fly groups)
- TAB is bound to tab control
- ALT+1 is bound to select all other units
- unified orders (CTRL+) is turned on

I use Z/X/C/V/B/Y for items.

For LD specifically, it's easiest for me to have one selected and tab between them. Having only two units involved means you'll never have to guess which unit the next tab will select.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what is snowball?
> 
> that happens to me constantly lol
> 
> even got paired with a first timer 2 days ago (that would be my last game played), who picked sniper and went mid solo. I think he was 0-5, had magic stick and a glove of haste by the 20 minute mark. I tried to take over the lane as PL when sniper got to 0-3, but I was only lv 6 and puck was already lv 10, I almost got one shot by his nukes like a noob.
> 
> My team wasn't even bad and the opposing team wasn't good, except that puck on that side being the best puck I've ever seen, who happened to have gone solo mid. This was my first time in dota 2 where 1 person feed and 1 person shine in the other team leading to a decisive ending of the game. I as PL along with our kunkka who was doing decent could have taken over if given 10 more minutes.
> 
> Why do new players always go sniper? New and sniper.... that's the best destined fail you can ever get.
> 
> Oh well, at least that sniper wasn't like all c0cky or anything. I respect new players


Just like the power you team snowballs the other team even though you are soling or trying to through.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

for ld I use 1 for hero 2 for bear and 3 for both.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I am back ... haha ... I just wanted to find out if changing the game with those added commands in the CFG folder can have bad backlash ? ... is it considered cheating ? ...
> 
> Also, who is the best hero to practice last hitting with ... I suck so bad it hurts and it is effecting my dota2 experience terribly
> 
> I am only level 5 (just got there last night) and I keep being matched up with people much higher than me (obviously part of a party with lower people) and yeah ... not having cash while the enemy stomps u really takes the fun out of it ... haha


Anything that can be configured from the console isn't considered cheating (it'd be blocked or removed if it was). Neither is macros, but it's not nice sportsmanship. There's no real hero to practice lasthitting with other than just playing. Every hero has different animations - for example, Crystal Maiden has a long attack animation and a large backswing, while someone like Sniper has a short attack animation and a reasonably short backswing. If you master CM lasthitting you won't become much better with Sniper. There are some audible cues to help last hitting, but I've found that some on some heroes, the audible cue comes before the attack animation has finished, and on others it comes after (e.g. Mirana).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what is snowball?


Imagine a snowball falling down a snowy hill. It becomes larger and larger and you'll be unstoppable. Invoker is a good example of a snowball hero. Most hard carries are snowballers too - the fact is that if you don't get your early game advantage, you'll have troubles later in the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Aside the channel skills or setting up skills after a teleport any other usage for shift queue?
> 
> I might need to practice solo bots for awhile to get the shift queue down. If I mess up a queue, I keep forgetting to try to cancel and I'm making some of those low level priority mistakes.
> 
> Shift q'ed Mirana's leap + stun and was massive failures multiple times.
> 
> Thanks all for the input on shift q.


Avoid it if it's possible, that's all I have to say. I generally only use it after teleports and using an item while running away or chasing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Shift queuing is slower than nailing the timing, but its a guarantee. Only shift que I have ever found useful is Epicenter into blink.


That's exactly why shift queuing is dangeous. Spells have a backswing that you can't cancel with movement. Queen of Pain's scream and ult are good examples of spells that can be far more efficient if you cancel the animation by using S.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> For those of you with micro skills, what are your hot keys for playing Lone Druid? I usually run my items 1-6 but I might need to move it.


I'm not a good Lone Druid player by any means, but my micro is alright as I came from Starcraft. I have my hero bound to F1, courier to F2 and bear to F3.


----------



## WALSRU

I'm going to try that F3 method, if I change my items from 1-6 I think I'll have to relearn some muscle memory. I really enjoy the hero even just clicking and boxing.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Still not working! :C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try without the "'s. Its in the right directory now.
> 
> Not sure if you need console enabled but I always have it on.
> 
> -console in Steam launch options.
Click to expand...

The file type is set as a .txt file so it is reading as autoexec.cfg.txt
When saving the document make sure you have the "Save as type" set to "All files"

Visual Demonstration


This is what I use for my launch options "-novid -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel -noforcemspd -console -nod3d9ex -international"

and here is my config


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Note: the binds dont actually work oddly.
Quote:


> con_enable "1"
> 
> //Internet settings
> rate "80000"
> cl_cmdrate "66"
> cl_interp "0"
> cl_interp_ratio "1"
> cl_lagcompensation "1"
> cl_pred_optimize 2""
> cl_smooth "0"
> cl_smoothtime "0.01"
> cl_updaterate "66"
> net_maxcleartime "0"
> 
> //Threads
> snd_async_fullyasync "1"
> snd_mix_async "1"
> mat_queue_mode "2"
> cl_threaded_bone_setup "0"
> cl_threaded_init "1"
> r_queued_decals "0"
> r_queued_ropes "1"
> r_queued_post_processing "0"
> r_threaded_particles "1"
> r_threaded_shadow_clip "1"
> 
> //Performance Settings
> dsp_enhance_stereo "1"
> cl_forcepreload "1"
> mat_vsync "0"
> dsp_slow_cpu "0"
> r_fastzreject "-1"
> mat_clipz "1"
> mat_forcehardwaresync "0"
> mat_levelflush "1"
> 
> //Enables right click deny: 0= off 1= on
> dota_force_right_click_attack "1"
> 
> //chat channel
> chat_join OCN
> 
> alias quick_courier "dota_select_courier; dota_ability_execute 3; dota_ability_execute 4; dota_ability_execute 5; +dota_camera_follow"
> bind "x" "quick_courier"
> 
> //BIND
> "bind" "LEFTARROW" "say_team miss re"
> "bind" "RIGHTARROW" "say_team miss middle"
> "bind" "DOWNARROW" "say_team miss bottom"
> "bind" "UPARROW" "say_team top"
> 
> echo "
> 
> "
> echo " Custom settings loaded!" "
> echo "
> 
> "
> memory


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*
> 
> The file type is set as a .txt file so it is reading as autoexec.cfg.txt
> When saving the document make sure you have the "Save as type" set to "All files"
> 
> Visual Demonstration
> 
> 
> This is what I use for my launch options "-novid -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel -noforcemspd -console -nod3d9ex -international"
> 
> and here is my config
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the binds dont actually work oddly.


Hey Gek, would you mind going over what you launch options do- besides novid and console (I have those)


----------



## LilBuckz

I use shift queueing a lot for illusions. It is useful to send them in certain paths to scout, or maybe to get behind an enemy tower. It is nice to shift queue up 3-4 movements and then just worry about your hero.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Anything that can be configured from the console isn't considered cheating (it'd be blocked or removed if it was). Neither is macros, but it's not nice sportsmanship.
> I'm not a good Lone Druid player by any means, but my micro is alright as I came from Starcraft. I have my hero bound to F1, courier to F2 and bear to F3.


From a few months ago but I thought micro/macros were out.

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=50605&page=68

From link:

"To clarify, using console to change various settings/tweaks, remapping hotkeys are perfectly fine.
Using console/autoexec.cfg etc to create macro is not. This includes, but not limited to, invoker/meepo/enigma etc (combo) scripts, smartcasting etc.
Anything non-default that actively helps you play your game is cheating except some very specific exception like hotkey remapping. Scripts that perform micro/macro do not fall in to these exceptions.

This has been the official stance about autoscripts/macros since ages when it comes to DotA and it will remain the same for Dota 2 until otherwise notified.

Just like at PlayDota.com, this rule will be strictly enforced in this forum. Please report the posts discussing these cheats.

If you have any specific questions, send me a PM.

Closed."

I don't think anybody has been banned for scripts/macros yet but its the principle!

I want to eventually play in small tourneys, thought most tourneys banned all scripts/macro/micro and the like.

Yahs for F1/F2/F3 control groups!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*
> 
> The file type is set as a .txt file so it is reading as autoexec.cfg.txt
> When saving the document make sure you have the "Save as type" set to "All files"
> 
> Visual Demonstration
> 
> 
> This is what I use for my launch options "-novid -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel -noforcemspd -console -nod3d9ex -international"
> 
> and here is my config
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the binds dont actually work oddly.


Go OCN team! Totally forgot about the extensions, teaches me to pay more attention.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Hey Gek, would you mind going over what you launch options do- besides novid and console (I have those)


-noforcemparms -noforcemaccel -noforcemspd to remove mouse accell

-noforcemaccel
Reverts to desktop mouse acceleration settings

-noforcemparms
Reverts to desktop mouse button settings.

-noforcemspd
Uses desktop mouse speed settings.

Note if you have accell enabled in Windows, you'll still have accell in game.

-nod3d9ex //Forgot exactly what this is but disables some DX9 settings. I get weird graphical bugs with this setting. Think its DX9 extended library or something.

-international //international skin, blue background


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> From a few months ago but I thought micro/macros were out.
> 
> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=50605&page=68
> 
> From link:
> 
> 
> "To clarify, using console to change various settings/tweaks, remapping hotkeys are perfectly fine.
> Using console/autoexec.cfg etc to create macro is not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This includes, but not limited to, invoker/meepo/enigma etc (combo) scripts, smartcasting etc.
> Anything non-default that actively helps you play your game is cheating except some very specific exception like hotkey remapping. Scripts that perform micro/macro do not fall in to these exceptions.
> 
> This has been the official stance about autoscripts/macros since ages when it comes to DotA and it will remain the same for Dota 2 until otherwise notified.
> 
> Just like at PlayDota.com, this rule will be strictly enforced in this forum. Please report the posts discussing these cheats.
> 
> If you have any specific questions, send me a PM.
> 
> Closed."


Sorry if this is noobish of me to ask ... but this mean the right click deny is not allowed ...

Does right click deny remove the right click attack function ?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Sorry if this is noobish of me to ask ... but this mean the right click deny is not allowed ...
> 
> Does right click deny remove the right click attack function ?


Right click deny just lets you deny your creeps. Without it enabled you need to hit "a" than right click your creep. It saves you an extra keystroke.

Everything else works the same.

Following what they said, right click deny should be fine. We're just tweaking some settings. I'm hoping they eventually add right click deny in the game.

I wish there was an official answer to how far we can take the console commands but can't find any mention of bans for even some of the crazy stuff.

I doubt they'll start banning people while we're still in Beta.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> *SNIP*
> Go OCN team! Totally forgot about the extensions, teaches me to pay more attention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Hey Gek, would you mind going over what you launch options do- besides novid and console (I have those)
> 
> 
> 
> -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel -noforcemspd to remove mouse accell
> 
> -noforcemaccel
> Reverts to desktop mouse acceleration settings
> 
> -noforcemparms
> Reverts to desktop mouse button settings.
> 
> -noforcemspd
> Uses desktop mouse speed settings.
> 
> Note if you have accell enabled in Windows, you'll still have accell in game.
> 
> -nod3d9ex //Forgot exactly what this is but disables some DX9 settings. I get weird graphical bugs with this setting. Think its DX9 extended library or something.
> 
> -international //international skin, blue background
Click to expand...

Pretty much! There's no real reason for me having it enabled. Other then having weird menu slowdowns when chrome is open. so decided to do whatever to get extra juice. I should possibly remove the courier macro due to possible bad habits but bleh.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Played with some people today. Completely difference experience for the good or worse. When you solo its so much less stressful to play. Like you dont have to perform your best. With a bunch of people you have to be focused.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> That's exactly why shift queuing is dangeous. Spells have a backswing that you can't cancel with movement. Queen of Pain's scream and ult are good examples of spells that can be far more efficient if you cancel the animation by using S.
> .


Thanks for getting my point, seems someone else did not.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Go OCN team! Totally forgot about the extensions, teaches me to pay more attention.
> -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel -noforcemspd to remove mouse accell
> 
> -noforcemaccel
> Reverts to desktop mouse acceleration settings
> 
> -noforcemparms
> Reverts to desktop mouse button settings.
> 
> -noforcemspd
> Uses desktop mouse speed settings.
> 
> Note if you have accell enabled in Windows, you'll still have accell in game.
> 
> -nod3d9ex //Forgot exactly what this is but disables some DX9 settings. I get weird graphical bugs with this setting. Think its DX9 extended library or something.
> 
> -international //international skin, blue background


You don't need the -noforce mouse parameters since it doesn't grab the mouse pointer like CS does.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Sorry if this is noobish of me to ask ... but this mean the right click deny is not allowed ...
> 
> Does right click deny remove the right click attack function ?


Right click deny is still allowed, as that's a console command, and not a macro/binding. Right click deny just disables right-click follow on allies.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks gonX!

Are there any other popular CS settings that don't work on Dota? Basically started editing my CS autoexec for Dota (pretty lazy I know).


----------



## gonX

I generally wouldn't transfer configuration files. The games have so little in common it wouldn't make sense to transfer them. I actually don't use any configuration options that can't be configured through the in-game UI, but I used to use right-click deny and a 1200 range indicator.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I generally wouldn't transfer configuration files. The games have so little in common it wouldn't make sense to transfer them. I actually don't use any configuration options that can't be configured through the in-game UI, but I used to use right-click deny and a 1200 range indicator.


Thought the network commands and game settings were the same since they both use Source now.

Thanks.

Mostly interested if the network settings work the same. Been reading conflicting information if it works for Dota 2.

Ugh, I keep getting the shop glitch every other game.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thought the network commands and game settings were the same since they both use Source now.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mostly interested if the network settings work the same. Been reading conflicting information if it works for Dota 2.
> 
> Ugh, I keep getting the shop glitch every other game.


They do work, it's just conceptually there's no reason to apply them. Networking commands are already set very optimally for the game (you can even change them from the in-game options, set it to high if you have a reasonable connection). When it's set to high, it's set to the maximum update rate possible - 40 tick. Changing interpolation could cause some benefits, but in the long run it's better not to touch it, in case you run into packet loss or sync issues.


----------



## hamzatm

1200 range indicator is pretty slick

You can set it to whatever range you want, so depending on what hero you play you may want to set it differently, and the fact that you can set it on the fly is especially useful.

For example with clockwerk you could set it to hookshots max range, or you could set it to the AOE of smoke or dust or something.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks GonX!

Will try taking it out and playing with in game options.

Hmm, just realized Dota lost a few of my matches (not that it matters since I'm horrible) but it makes me sad. Old Dotabuff (still haven't enabled 3rd party stat view) is higher than my current win/loss rate.

For some reason makes me want to not play pubs to keep the discrepancy.

Hope to catch a few of you guys tonight!


----------



## mylilpony

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=79951
Bristleback!!!!

PL and NYX finally nerfed








Quote:


> - Nyx Assassin: Fixed Impale traveling too far.
> - Phantom Lancer: Fixed being able to have 1 juxtapose illusion too many


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=79951
> Bristleback!!!!
> 
> PL and NYX finally nerfed


Guess I'll be practicing tonight!

Yahs for some fixes. Mirana's leap was throwing me off during testing last night. The display range + her skill descriptions were off.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*
> 
> The file type is set as a .txt file so it is reading as autoexec.cfg.txt
> When saving the document make sure you have the "Save as type" set to "All files"
> 
> and here is my config
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the binds dont actually work oddly.


Holy crap thank you. I can't tell you how many times I've tried to get the custom scripts working to no avail. Will try this when I get home.


----------



## redalert

Bristleback is gonna get picked every game for the next couple of weeks in AP games unless its a terrible hero?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Bristleback is gonna get picked every game for the next couple of weeks in AP games unless its a terrible hero?


Probably!

It's a new hero, people seem to love new heros.

Going to just practice against bots tonight. Maybe do an all Bristleback game. 5v5 Bristleback madness! Watch Bristlebacks play every position!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Bristleback is gonna get picked every game for the next couple of weeks in AP games unless its a terrible hero?


Tanky hero that can be hard to kill late game. Spams quill spray and goo on creeps and heroes which gives him attack and move speed based on how many casts he has thrown in a set amount of time. Not the best hero in the world unless they buffed him since I last played Dota 1.


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Tanky hero that can be hard to kill late game. Spams quill spray and goo on creeps and heroes which gives him attack and move speed based on how many casts he has thrown in a set amount of time. Not the best hero in the world unless they buffed him since I last played Dota 1.


Saw the preview of this post... Thought of Bristleback before seeing it was about him.

Riki won't have much on him. Dat back attack threshold.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Bristleback is gonna get picked every game for the next couple of weeks in AP games unless its a terrible hero?


medusa only got picked for like 2 days afaik

bristleback however is a STR carry hero who transform into all-right-click hero late game....as long as starting stats / stats growth aren't as pathetic as medusa, he will be picked extremely often.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> medusa only got picked for like 2 days afaik
> 
> bristleback however is a STR carry hero who transform into all-right-click hero late game....as long as starting stats / stats growth aren't as pathetic as medusa, he will be picked extremely often.


Meepo and medusa (to some extent timbersaw) had shorter pub lives b/c they were very hard to play well for beginners. Bristleback might be a bit more popular, the way tusk was.

6-0 today! Pretty happy with wins, won my lane every game, got to carry (I mostly support), beat a chinese stack, another clan, and some Complexity smurfs/friends even with bad pubmates (like the kind that go 2-12 with furion while afk farming all game or a riki that thinks he can outfarm a void [the void got 400 more last hits btw] and making a huge advantage for us turn into a baserace).


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Tanky hero that can be hard to kill late game. Spams quill spray and goo on creeps and heroes which gives him attack and move speed based on how many casts he has thrown in a set amount of time. Not the best hero in the world unless they buffed him since I last played Dota 1.


He is hard to kill mid game, which is when he does most of his damage. His late is sub par.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=79951
> Bristleback!!!!
> 
> PL and NYX finally nerfed


Those aren't nerfs mate, just bug fixes


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I am having some issues with dota instantly crashing if I alt+tab during a match/replay but I can alt+tab normally without issue from the menu ... is this normal ? ...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I am having some issues with dota instantly crashing if I alt+tab during a match/replay but I can alt+tab normally without issue from the menu ... is this normal ? ...


Definitely not normal. I'd update your graphics drivers and try borderless window in the game options.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Definitely not normal. I'd update your graphics drivers and try borderless window in the game options.


yeah I had all sorts of strange problems back at the beginning and switched to borderless window...soo much less problems


----------



## Zulli85

So I just played against Blitz and Purge in random mm and lost because of sd, support qop, and me being brain dead for the first half of the game. I tend to get into this phase if I'm pubbing a while with friends that the enemy is bad when they may or may not be. Didn't realize who they were till later on. (They're not that good anyway)


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So I just played against Blitz and Purge in random mm and lost because of sd, support qop, and me being brain dead for the first half of the game. I tend to get into this phase if I'm pubbing a while with friends that the enemy is bad when they may or may not be. Didn't realize who they were till later on. (They're not that good anyway)


Purge is just decent, knows his theory but I've yet to see actual high skill in his games. Blitz is utterly stupendous at Dota if he's playing seriously, I've seen that enough first hand. (edit: I mean by watching their streams, I've not actually played with them nor am I anywhere near that skill)

So are you on Very High matchmaking currently or were you queuing with high win friends or just the luck of the draw?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So I just played against Blitz and Purge in random mm and lost because of sd, support qop, and me being brain dead for the first half of the game. I tend to get into this phase if I'm pubbing a while with friends that the enemy is bad when they may or may not be. Didn't realize who they were till later on. (They're not that good anyway)


thats pretty cool, purge is decent, and Blitz is really good, but its like all of us we have off days, or like you said we get into that rut, where if we're pubbing your just kinda start playing sloppy (mostly because you can)

I use to play with Luminous, and Nebu1a in houses vs playdota.com guys back in dota 1 (back when I was playing A LOT)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Purge is just decent, knows his theory but I've yet to see actual high skill in his games. Blitz is utterly stupendous at Dota if he's playing seriously, I've seen that enough first hand. (edit: I mean by watching their streams, I've not actually played with them nor am I anywhere near that skill)
> 
> So are you on Very High matchmaking currently or were you queuing with high win friends or just the luck of the draw?


Very high mm and 5 man.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> thats pretty cool, purge is decent, and Blitz is really good, but its like all of us we have off days, or like you said we get into that rut, where if we're pubbing your just kinda start playing sloppy (mostly because you can)
> 
> I use to play with Luminous, and Nebu1a in houses vs playdota.com guys back in dota 1 (back when I was playing A LOT)


Funny, I played with those two bands too back then. Only a couple games though, that was when I was just leaving Dota... Brings back memories though. Razorya, Dragonfist, ToG, MdreamM, that joker dangerx and of course the DC crew.


----------



## Zulli85

Just realized that 2 of my friends that I play with are ranked 7th and 40th on Dota Buff haha.


----------



## WALSRU

Jeez talk about a good premade!

In other news just watched the Navi vs KP game where Dendi absolutely wrecked as Doom. I always feel like Shiva's is a bad investment on him due to the INT. Why go for it early instead of the core Radiance, Heart, or AC? Obviously Dendi is Dendi so he made Blink, Shivas, AC, Midas look like a normal build. I play Doom all the time so it was a joy to watch if a little outside the box.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Just realized that 2 of my friends that I play with are ranked 7th and 40th on Dota Buff haha.


Where do you see that? I haven't been able to check it since Valve "fixed" their API.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Where do you see that? I haven't been able to check it since Valve "fixed" their API.


http://dotabuff.com/players

#8 and #41 now.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Jeez talk about a good premade!
> 
> In other news just watched the Navi vs KP game where Dendi absolutely wrecked as Doom. I always feel like Shiva's is a bad investment on him due to the INT. Why go for it early instead of the core Radiance, Heart, or AC? Obviously Dendi is Dendi so he made Blink, Shivas, AC, Midas look like a normal build. I play Doom all the time so it was a joy to watch if a little outside the box.


The blink doom build is actually popular in the pro scene, especially the Chinese iirc. They play him as a chaotic initiator, he charges in with an Ursa stomp or something and you are forced to deal with him because he does so much.

Personally think the radiance rush build is crap on him in most situations.


----------



## WALSRU

Sounds about right. I thought the radiance build was terrible too for utility but then I started trying it against squishy teams that gave me early farm and it can really really work.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Sounds about right. I thought the radiance build was terrible too for utility but then I started trying it against squishy teams that gave me early farm and it can really really work.


What items don't work against squishy teams that gave you early farm?










PS: is anyone here named reystar on dota 2?

this guy requesting to be friend, level 1 player on dota 2. Gotta make sure he isn't one of us before I deny


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> What items don't work against squishy teams that gave you early farm?


6 gg branches


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> What items don't work against squishy teams that gave you early farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: is anyone here named reystar on dota 2?
> 
> this guy requesting to be friend, level 1 player on dota 2. Gotta make sure he isn't one of us before I deny


Might be able to tell if you look at his profile, I've noticed a lot of people that are in the Dota group are also in that OCN one, gun game madness or whatever it's called.

They should be streaming Dota 2 matches on the OCN home page instead of LoL, imo. >_>


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Hi guys, I play a lot of dota 2 when i can. I was a big Dota 1 invite league and Garena player.

Name is Reefermadness

Add me and we can crush some pub matches.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

dbl post ( i swear i hit it 1 time )


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

trp post ( sorry )


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> Hi guys, I play a lot of dota 2 when i can. I was a big Dota 1 invite league and Garena player.
> 
> Name is Reefermadness
> 
> Add me and we can crush some pub matches.


I looked for your account to add you to the OCN Dota group but there is like 10 results with that exact name, dunno which one is you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> dbl post ( i swear i hit it 1 time )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> trp post ( sorry )


It happens to me once in a while too with my wifi, all good.


----------



## Erick Silver

I will throw my name out there once I get home to my computer.


----------



## redalert

Zulli I will PM me steam account there are alot Red Alerts on steam


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

http://dotabuff.com/players/67885191

this is my dota profile.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198028150919

steam profile


----------



## ChromePixels

im gonna play a bit rigth now if someone wants to join me just leave steam ID ill add you


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/players/67885191
> 
> this is my dota profile.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198028150919
> 
> steam profile


Invited to the group!









Edit - Also don't forget there is an OCN channel in-game that you can join. Join once and you'll rejoin it every time you launch the game.


----------



## ChromePixels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Invited to the group!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Also don't forget there is an OCN channel in-game that you can join. Join once and you'll rejoin it every time you launch the game.


Didnt know you guys have Channel







, i just joined the channel


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Not to sound stupid but what is name to the channel? I don't go into channels much. I hover in eg demon's channel because i use to play with him back in DXDI and Garena on WC3

I'm logging in now.


----------



## ChromePixels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> Not to sound stupid but what is name to the channel? I don't go into channels much. I hover in eg demon's channel because i use to play with him back in DXDI and Garena on WC3
> 
> I'm logging in now.


Search OCN


----------



## mylilpony

Ugh. Got to 49 wins over .500 was hoping to finally hit 50 and then get such an awful stack...I randomed medusa and rather than repicking like i normally do someone asked for it. So i asked for a lion and the guy gave me a shadow demon. This was literally a minute after I said i wasnt going to play another shadow demon game (I wanted to keep all my heroes under 30 games played). And I ping mid getting ganked with my ward vision showing a sand king travel allt he way to him...and then the mid stays and gets ganked.and then gives nyx and sand king lvl 6 who proceed to drop to our lane and demolish us. They basically won 4v5 without a void who freefarmed and then just came in took rax in 5 mins. And then my invoker that went QW complains we have no dmg and the medusa complains we don't have enough disables. So dumb.

Mind you this is in very high mmr. you can't escape the idiots at 2Am i guess.


----------



## evilferret

Had fun last night Walrus! And damn your hooks were spot on last night.

Wish I was better. It was fun getting the trilane to work.

That 5 man Dota really took us by surprise though.


----------



## Erick Silver

Add me to the group! [OCN] Erick Silver. Thanks!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Add me to the group! [OCN] Erick Silver. Thanks!


Can't find your account at the website, could you link me to it? If not I'll search via Steam itself next time I'm on my other computer.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

can i get added please. my name is Losthubble


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Had fun last night Walrus! your hooks were spot on last night. .


sorry to go off topic a bit but I mean....

this.....

My mind can't help going the wrong way









Currently on a winning streak again!! Hope to break 7 this time!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatKidNamedRocky*
> 
> can i get added please. my name is Losthubble


Added! Don't forget to join the OCN channel as well.


----------



## Zulli85

Lag, double post.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> sorry to go off topic a bit but I mean....
> 
> this.....
> 
> My mind can't help going the wrong way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on a winning streak again!! Hope to break 7 this time!


Dirty dirty Harris!

Guess I'm easily impressed. I like stress free games.

Good luck on your win streak!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Add me to the group! [OCN] Erick Silver. Thanks!


Still cannot find your account even in Steam itself, you sure that is your account name? You can send me a message if that will make life easier, Zulli85 is my Steam.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Zulli85 what's your steam ID? I would love to add some people who are in very high mmr so we can get some good stacks going.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Had fun last night Walrus! And damn your hooks were spot on last night.
> 
> Wish I was better. It was fun getting the trilane to work.
> 
> That 5 man Dota really took us by surprise though.


I did too! I wish I could've stayed up later but I was getting real tired fast. I think the other team realized they were getting behind and I was just going to hook stragglers so they went teamfight mode earlier than expected, it did take us a while to adjust.

The best part was we were all trying to communicate and playing to have fun. That's all I need to enjoy a game. (hilarious hooks over the river don't hurt either)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Zulli85 what's your steam ID? I would love to add some people who are in very high mmr so we can get some good stacks going.


Zulli85. Send me a message and we can probably game sometime. Sometimes I have a full stack sometimes I don't. I can add you to the OCN Dota 2 group as well if you aren't in it already.


----------



## Erick Silver

Zulli85. Sent you a friend request.

Maybe its under dracomay? Hell I dunno. LOL


----------



## HarrisLam

my god....Luna gives such satisfying farming capabilities I felt so uncomfortable around my seating area cuz it was all messy in my pants.....

especially in low tier pubs where aggressive neutral warding isn't too common. She also almost has all utilities except invis. A TP-stopping mini-stun nuke, ranged-style cleave, ranged-style omnislash, very high last hit capability from 3rd skill. The enemy team really has to massively out-play you or win very early in order to stop you

Guess I'll be playing her for the next 30 games


----------



## Despair

add please

http://steamcommunity.com/id/23325822352/


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despair*
> 
> add please
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/23325822352/


Invited!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Zulli85. Sent you a friend request.
> 
> Maybe its under dracomay? Hell I dunno. LOL


Got it and invited to the OCN Group.

Don't forget about the OCN channel as well folks.

And for the lulz..


----------



## Jim888

Do y'all usually use the ts3 for in game voice?

Do we have a specific channel for dota? I've not been on since the change over from mumble


----------



## kmac20

Zulli that video is full of lols and rofls.

Also when you showin me some sick dota trickzies?

Ironically, I started using mumble right after OCN switched to teamspeak. I have TS3 installed but rarely use it, idk why.


----------



## redalert

I have been playing alot of Vengeful Spirit lately and I wondering do you guys get a mekanasm on her? VS mana pool is pretty low and a mek doesnt seem like a good item on her. I been messing around with different item builds with her just trying figure out the best support items to get on her. The last couple of games I went with PT boots, Ring of Aquila, Drums and Magic Stick as my core items. After my core items I try to get either some type of armor or magic resistance item depending on the enemy heroes just to stay alive longer in team fights. I read alot of guides on her just wanna hear what you guys use as items on her when you play her.


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have been playing alot of Vengeful Spirit lately and I wondering do you guys get a mekanasm on her? VS mana pool is pretty low and a mek doesnt seem like a good item on her. I been messing around with different item builds with her just trying figure out the best support items to get on her. The last couple of games I went with PT boots, Ring of Aquila, Drums and Magic Stick as my core items. After my core items I try to get either some type of armor or magic resistance item depending on the enemy heroes just to stay alive longer in team fights. I read alot of guides on her just wanna hear what you guys use as items on her when you play her.


Wand, Aquila, Treads or Arcane boots, Mek, and a Desolator.

I generally get them in that order for her. She's a support that is can also be a semi-carry.

The variable in the equation is whether the carries on the team can carry and just how the team in general plays.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Wand, Aquila, Treads or Arcane boots, Mek, and a Desolator.
> 
> I generally get them in that order for her. She's a support that is can also be a semi-carry.
> 
> The variable in the equation is whether the carries on the team can carry and just how the team in general plays.


Swap is so great for ganks/teamfights but you're too squishy to do much after initiation (kinda like Veno's teamfight contribution of gale and not much else). If you have a mek/forcestaff however you can initiate, save teammates, and have an escape mechanism all in one. Plus the increased survivability = longer aura for your carries, and the relatively quick cooldown of your stun. And at the end of a teamfight if you win you can swap back a running target for the extra kill. For that I'd argue for a force staff and maybe even an aghs/shadow blade if it's a roflstomp/50+ minute game over a deso.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Do y'all usually use the ts3 for in game voice?
> 
> Do we have a specific channel for dota? I've not been on since the change over from mumble


I use Ventrilo all the time and I mute my in-game mic. Way better quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Zulli that video is full of lols and rofls.
> 
> Also when you showin me some sick dota trickzies?
> 
> Ironically, I started using mumble right after OCN switched to teamspeak. I have TS3 installed but rarely use it, idk why.


Hopefully I'll be able to game with you sometime soon, been pretty busy the past few days but send me a message whenever you see me on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have been playing alot of Vengeful Spirit lately and I wondering do you guys get a mekanasm on her? VS mana pool is pretty low and a mek doesnt seem like a good item on her. I been messing around with different item builds with her just trying figure out the best support items to get on her. The last couple of games I went with PT boots, Ring of Aquila, Drums and Magic Stick as my core items. After my core items I try to get either some type of armor or magic resistance item depending on the enemy heroes just to stay alive longer in team fights. I read alot of guides on her just wanna hear what you guys use as items on her when you play her.


You could go like arcane boots to mek. Any support items like that are great assuming you can afford them which most of the time you won't be able to if you're letting your lane partner farm etc. I usually go something along the lines of wand or bottle to arcane boots or treads to force staff etc. Really depends on the situation. Of course I always get the courier and ward as much as possible as well.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have been playing alot of Vengeful Spirit lately and I wondering do you guys get a mekanasm on her? VS mana pool is pretty low and a mek doesnt seem like a good item on her. I been messing around with different item builds with her just trying figure out the best support items to get on her. The last couple of games I went with PT boots, Ring of Aquila, Drums and Magic Stick as my core items. After my core items I try to get either some type of armor or magic resistance item depending on the enemy heroes just to stay alive longer in team fights. I read alot of guides on her just wanna hear what you guys use as items on her when you play her.


get treads if you need semi carry/dps get Mana Boots if your full on support, I really dont like Mek on her but its situational if your the only one who's gonna get it well then YEAH get it

problem is if you swap then your not in the middle of your mates who are gonna need the heal, so if you are gonna get mek you REALLY need ForceStaff so you can get back in with your team to use mek in a pinch.


----------



## hamzatm

Ideally, mek is a terrible idea if you are playing venge as a hard support rather than partial support (which I agree most probably don't, although I think it's her strongest role). The mek carrier is a hero that is given space to farm and can get it fast, e.g. viper, windrunner, even furion. Venge should never be given lane farm if there is another hero available because she is one of the most item independent heroes and just doesn't do that much more with farm, compared to other heroes.

(That is of course provided you don't have a ridiculous lineup)

Same goes for arcane boots, a great item but you need to be warding, dewarding, smoke, dust, all that stuff - if you're buying all that it's rare you would have 1k gold to spare for arcs until way into mid game (remember you should never be farming unless no one is there/you don't have something better to be getting on with). That's why most high level players go treads on her if I'm not mistaken - easier build up, tread switching bonuses, tankiness or manapool as required - 450g invested into a belt of giant strength is just a nicer halfway point than nothing. Physical DPS from it is good too.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Ideally, mek is a terrible idea if you are playing venge as a hard support rather than partial support (which I agree most probably don't, although I think it's her strongest role). The mek carrier is a hero that is given space to farm and can get it fast, e.g. viper, windrunner, even furion. Venge should never be given lane farm if there is another hero available because she is one of the most item independent heroes and just doesn't do that much more with farm, compared to other heroes.
> 
> (That is of course provided you don't have a ridiculous lineup)
> 
> Same goes for arcane boots, a great item but you need to be warding, dewarding, smoke, dust, all that stuff - if you're buying all that it's rare you would have 1k gold to spare for arcs until way into mid game (remember you should never be farming unless no one is there/you don't have something better to be getting on with). That's why most high level players go treads on her if I'm not mistaken - easier build up, tread switching bonuses, tankiness or manapool as required - 450g invested into a belt of giant strength is just a nicer halfway point than nothing. Physical DPS from it is good too.


Not true if you're stack pulling and participating in team fights which give assist gold. Plus tower gold. If you're doing all that and not dying you'll have extra gold to spend.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not true if you're stack pulling and participating in team fights which give assist gold. Plus tower gold. If you're doing all that and not dying you'll have extra gold to spend.


True but doesn't change anything.

Spending priority is key, for example in pro games Venge's generally take a while before upgrading boots at all.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> True but doesn't change anything.
> 
> Spending priority is key, for example in pro games Venge's generally take a while before upgrading boots at all.


the problem is we need to define what were talking about pro? pub? 5 man stack? inhouse?

it can vary a bit from situation to situation

in Pub anything goes

Pro, yes your right they often take a while to upgrade boots, and do ward/smoke quite a bit, but they often use that cash then to build drums, and rarely do you see them with Mek. Though I recently did see a mek veng and it made me scratch my head.

5 man stack, kinda depends on your mates/opponents

inhouse, depends on your specific role as designated by team captain.


----------



## hamzatm

Yeah that's true I should have specified, I mentioned I was referring to playing her as hard support but tbh even that is open to interpretation.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Looking for the Jugg banner and also any of the items from the new Jugg Thousand Faces set. I have tons of rares to trade. Steam ID: steemroller


----------



## WALSRU

I've got the new Jugg gauntlets, I'm always down for some trading! My username is also my steam ID.


----------



## hamzatm

On the subject of trading I'm after a single lone key, gotta few rares I'm not using:

Omni Hammer of the Omniscient
Furion Staff of the Eagle
Death Prophet hairdo thing

Anyone interested lemme know. Steam name hamza_tm same avatar as on OCN


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> True but doesn't change anything.
> 
> Spending priority is key, for example in pro games Venge's generally take a while before upgrading boots at all.


?? As I said if you are participating in team fights, stack pulling, getting tower gold, and not dying you will have extra gold to spend after wards, smoke, and whatever else.


----------



## n0ypi

I would to join the OCN team what are the requirements?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> I would to join the OCN team what are the requirements?


I dont think we have a "Team" perse or if we do I'm not familiar with it, I do think it would be kinda cool to have an "OCN" tag so I know whos really from OCN, I know many have different user names between here and there. Though I dont know if they have a limit on "team" members within the game


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> I would to join the OCN team what are the requirements?


There isn't a team but there is a Steam group and OCN channel that you can join. If you provide me with your Steam account I'll invite you and you can feel free to join the channel whenever you'd like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I dont think we have a "Team" perse or if we do I'm not familiar with it, I do think it would be kinda cool to have an "OCN" tag so I know whos really from OCN, I know many have different user names between here and there. Though I dont know if they have a limit on "team" members within the game


Up to you guys if you want to do that, all yours if you or someone else wants to organize a team etc.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> I would to join the OCN team what are the requirements?


DON'T FEED

(jk)


----------



## redalert

Thanks for responses everyone. I almost always buy the courier and upgraded it and ward. I try to stack and pull but alot of the time but either my lane partner is either too aggressive or a terrible lane matchup and I end up going back trying to help them out. I end up staying in the lane and just try to deny most of the time and dont even attempt last hits. Nether Swap is really great if you use it right I saved a Broodmother a few times last with it. I died almost instantly cause it was 3 on 1 but the BM stayed alive.


----------



## n0ypi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> There isn't a team but there is a Steam group and OCN channel that you can join. If you provide me with your Steam account I'll invite you and you can feel free to join the channel whenever you'd like.
> Up to you guys if you want to do that, all yours if you or someone else wants to organize a team etc.


Awesome add me up! I would love you play with you guys! http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960773374


----------



## Jim888

Anyone else notice we're on page 404?

And it still cab be found! Lol


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Awesome add me up! I would love you play with you guys! http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960773374


Invited you to the OCN group!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Anyone else notice we're on page 404?
> 
> And it still cab be found! Lol


----------



## n0ypi

Just got the invite thank you! can't wait to play with you all







btw what's the chat room channel?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Just got the invite thank you! can't wait to play with you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw what's the chat room channel?


search for OCN


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Just got the invite thank you! can't wait to play with you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw what's the chat room channel?


You're welcome! The chat channel is OCN.


----------



## Jim888

anyone up for a game now? channels dead..only 4 in it


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I played my first (possibly second if my memory is failing me) game using Faceless Void last night ... ... Landed up going 18/3/9 which I thought was brilliant ... but I have a question ...

Should I go MoM or Hand of Midas ... ... I see there are many conflicting views ... Most PUB players suggest MoM but most of the really good pub players/pro scene go with HoM ...

Also, is he really as much of a noob character as people moan about ? ...


----------



## n0ypi

It really depends on your play style and how good you are farming early game. If your getting every single cs in the first 5-7mins then go for that HoM lol, if not I usually go battlefury. I'm not a big fan of MoM


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> It really depends on your play style and how good you are farming early game. If your getting every single cs in the first 5-7mins then go for that HoM lol, if not I usually go battlefury. I'm not a big fan of MoM


My final build was :

HoM - Power Treads - Aghanims - Battlefury - MKB - Eaglesong (had bought the rest of butterfly but the courier didn't make it to me in time)


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I played my first (possibly second if my memory is failing me) game using Faceless Void last night ... ... Landed up going 18/3/9 which I thought was brilliant ... but I have a question ...
> 
> Should I go MoM or Hand of Midas ... ... I see there are many conflicting views ... Most PUB players suggest MoM but most of the really good pub players/pro scen
> e go with HoM ...
> 
> Also, is he really as much of a noob character as people moan about ? ...


If you can get Midas by 8 min go for it if not get something else. He's really bad early game cuz he needs lvls. He's a terrible laner so he needs a baby sitter or basically anyone will be able to run him off the lane.

Late is where every one cries about him, think about it 25% to bash 25% you back track, which stacks with butterfly he has an aoe disable and an escape/initiation skill built in. Get him some farm and atk speed and everyone will scream op!


----------



## hamzatm

MoM rush is a terrible, terrible choice on him MOST of the time, which is why higher level players don't get it. Reason, it does nothing for farm or sustainability (no mana regen and arguably isn't the best for HP regen unlike say a battlefury), gives you sub par DPS because you do so little damage without another item anyway, and the +damage you take when active is a killer most of the time (get nuked and have to retreat right after chrono ends, can't do anything in teamfights outside of chrono. Void has no HP and a MoM is asking to get focused).

It gives you a weaker mid late game for a boost early mid. The problem is, at the time when you rush it, you wont have another damage item so you wont be able to use it to its full potential then anyway.

I prefer battlefury.


----------



## Jim888

About void, thought I said this before but its not there and my phone won't let me edit my post.

Battle fury gives him tons of what he wants, regent (manager and HP) cheap DMG and a farming tool as hamz said early mom it a poor choice.

Also because he needs a sitter in lane he misses out on the solo xp he needs/wants


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I did get harassed a ton in lane by a tiny and zeus ... but it wasn't that bad ... my deaths were probably just poor plays on my part ... ... the HoM wasn't exactly 8min but I did get it relatively fast (by my poor lvl 6 standards)


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Should I go MoM or Hand of Midas ... ... I see there are many conflicting views ... Most PUB players suggest MoM but most of the really good pub players/pro scene go with HoM ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> My final build was : HoM - Power Treads - Aghanims - Battlefury - MKB - Eaglesong


A general note on your build is that Aghs is generally weak as 1) it doesn't enhance your carry aspect (only modest stats and HP/MP), 2) the extra second on Chrono isn't worth 4.2k if you don't have the DPS to back it up, and 3) the CD reduction isn't hugely important unless you're _needing_ to lock down heroes every 60 seconds. Reasons to get it would be: 1) You're with a very AoE-heavy lineup who you can coordinate with to catch 3+ enemies without catching your teammates. 2) You're having teamfights every 60 seconds. 3) You've 5-slotted including a Bfury and can't find an item that would offer more potential for uninterrupted DPS. In your build, unless one of those reasons applied, you might have considered Buriza (Daed) instead.

MoM is an unstable item, and that's why it is shunned by many players. HoM is more reliable, especially if you get it in a timely fashion. However, in pubs you'll often be able to get away with MoM BKB because the combination of Chrono and BKB often provides enough protection for you to survive and dish out your DPS. You see this sometimes on other heroes - examples are Sven and SB. The reason that this item choice applies to Void more than other agi carries is because of 1) his higher potential for early DPS with bash, 2) his ability to extend MoM's usefulness with Chrono, and 3) his increased EHP with Backtrack.

A large factor is often how well you're doing when you have to choose a core. If you're not farming well, you might end up with a very late Bfury and look silly. MoM will let you farm at somewhat close to the speed a Bfury would. Again, MoM just unreliable, not inherently inferior to HoM. The items work differently and emphasize different stages of the game.


----------



## kmac20

+1 to guy above me. Ags is pretty whack on FV


----------



## hamzatm

Just a few thoughts on MoM vs battlefury, MoM is obviously cheaper, but rushed MoM plus 2k gold into any item, gives nowhere near the farming speed of a rushed battlefury. Lifesteal doesn't do much either when you have no damage to speak of.

MoM plus BKB (no other items) leaves you with terrible DPS in general for the farm spent, you are trading damage for survivability, resulting in half a glass cannon build and half a survivability build. You want another DPS item to make MoM shine. I feel like It's a half hearted choice and you end up sub par in offence (which makes FV kinda useless).

I have no idea why anyone would rush aghas on Void as a first major, as it gives him no DPS to get chrono kills (which you should really be taking full advantage of at the stage of the game you get aghs). Only situation would be as JoeWalsh mentioned, a hugely synergistic AOE team - but even then its unreliable that you would get a perfect chrono off.

However, Aui_2000 likes aghs on void as a third item or so. I saw him go treads battlefury manta (manta was good that game for a variety of reasons), then aghas. He considered Daedalus instead of aghas, but the reason he went aghas was because chrono normally has 100 sec cd, down to 60 sec with aghas. The low cd allows you to go for solo kills almost every time, and chrono will be back up by the time they respawn, ready for any teamfights.

Also, aghas gives void tankiness, which he lacks massively.


----------



## MKUL7R4

too many walls of text in this thread









2nd Rampage




Still looking for Jugg banner/Thousand Faces items, have lots of rares


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> My final build was :
> 
> HoM - Power Treads - Aghanims - Battlefury - MKB - Eaglesong (had bought the rest of butterfly but the courier didn't make it to me in time)


If you are going to get a battlefury it should almost always be the first big item you get. The biggest reason for it is to increase farming speed, if you get it after 20 minutes (that is even a little generous) it was usually the wrong choice.


----------



## Jim888

ok so I set up a "team" called Overclock.net [OCN] if you want an invite just lmk in a message on steam.

my steam name is thetiger51, I play under Doc here is a link to my profile http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197965342617/

I feel this is gonna cause all sorts of problems but hey we'll see where it goes.


----------



## evilferret

Good luck trying to form an OCN team!

Hopefully this is a sign of future inhouse games.

And back to lurking.


----------



## kmac20

I'm always down for inhouse. As doc/zulli know i usually play with a 4/5 man so if anyone else is ever down let me know. Lot less rage when playing an inhouse.


----------



## Jim888

ok were gonna try for a game at 9:30 please be in the channel at 9:30 ready to go, who knows we might have 3 we might have 20


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> ok were gonna try for a game at 9:30 please be in the channel at 9:30 ready to go, who knows we might have 3 we might have 20


Time zone would be nice to know


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Time zone would be nice to know


sry I put it on OCN chat chan gmt-5 (EST)


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Just a few thoughts on MoM vs battlefury, MoM is obviously cheaper, but rushed MoM plus 2k gold into any item, gives nowhere near the farming speed of a rushed battlefury. Lifesteal doesn't do much either when you have no damage to speak of.
> 
> MoM plus BKB (no other items) leaves you with terrible DPS in general for the farm spent, you are trading damage for survivability, resulting in half a glass cannon build and half a survivability build. You want another DPS item to make MoM shine. I feel like It's a half hearted choice and you end up sub par in offence (which makes FV kinda useless).
> 
> I have no idea why anyone would rush aghas on Void as a first major, as it gives him no DPS to get chrono kills (which you should really be taking full advantage of at the stage of the game you get aghs). Only situation would be as JoeWalsh mentioned, a hugely synergistic AOE team - but even then its unreliable that you would get a perfect chrono off.
> 
> However, Aui_2000 likes aghs on void as a third item or so. I saw him go treads battlefury manta (manta was good that game for a variety of reasons), then aghas. He considered Daedalus instead of aghas, but the reason he went aghas was because chrono normally has 100 sec cd, down to 60 sec with aghas. The low cd allows you to go for solo kills almost every time, and chrono will be back up by the time they respawn, ready for any teamfights.
> 
> Also, aghas gives void tankiness, which he lacks massively.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> If you are going to get a battlefury it should almost always be the first big item you get. The biggest reason for it is to increase farming speed, if you get it after 20 minutes (that is even a little generous) it was usually the wrong choice.


I was recalling my item order from the top of my head .... I know for a fact I got HoM first then it was either Aghi or Fury ... I am pretty sure it was fury ...

The reason I went Aghi was cause they had a lot of squishy nukers and I was picking them off in ones or twos when ever possible to helpfully stop their farm (Sniper, Lina, Zeus)

I completely understand the MoM argument now, I am trying to convince my friend but he says he has seen many games (all pubs) and they all go MoM so I am wrong ... lol

I am not the best at last hitting or at playing void so my items come in slow at times but once I get B.Fury I deliberately put some extra farm in to make up for lost time (3 of my "standard" builds use B.fury - Void and Bounty are given sometimes I get it on Troll to help me push towers and keep my creeps alive to tank for me early on with the T1/2 towers)


----------



## WALSRU

Decided to play Bloodseeker because I have a rare helm for him . . . terrible hero









(also bad team)


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Decided to play Bloodseeker because I have a rare helm for him . . . terrible hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also bad team)


nah you can pubstomp with him. but i guess if the enemy team know what they're doing he's pretty easy to counter. i have the bone mask for him too, looks awesome


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Decided to play Bloodseeker because I have a rare helm for him . . . terrible hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also bad team)


LOL yeah Blood Seeker is a total crap hero, yeah you can pub stomp with him, but hes basically a Pub only hero, I played him a few times recently just because he fits my play style (Super aggressive, and you get rewarded for getting that kill so even if your past 2 twrs you still can get out)

but he is SOOO boring I mean honnestly rupture them, amp yourself, click on them, and then get up get a snack, come back ok you got the kill, about the only added thing with him is if you wanna animation cancel.

so yeah our 9:30EST (GMT -5) "group" got one game in with 4 OCNers and a IRL friend, pub stomp, and that ruined our MMR for the night I think got ROFLstomped the 2nd game (but by then we were only a 3 stack)

anyone wanna try for an "OCN Dota 2 night?" I heard the last one was full of raging ect...perhaps if we had people post their MMR (dota buff or even ingame lvl they're playing) we might be able to split up teams so that we dont have 5 "very high" against 5 "normal"?


----------



## kmac20

I couldn't make it last night (was not home).

For future reference, I'm around level 20 with 4 months of experience.

Not gonna lie though, people raging at an in house does not sound very attractive to me


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I couldn't make it last night (was not home).
> 
> For future reference, I'm around level 20 with 4 months of experience.
> 
> Not gonna lie though, people raging at an in house does not sound very attractive to me


I think the best way to check is go to watch games and recent, then filter and put your user name in and search by priority, Very high, high, and Normal.

apparently all my games are normal, aside from a few guys who I use to play with some inhouses who were in the 99th percentile on dotabuff before they redid the system


----------



## kmac20

lol liar zulli! I know you had some very high MM games!

I know because i've done that search on ya name









Anyway I've played a few high games, but mostly normal. A year from now I shall be gracing the very high mm scene (I hope!).


----------



## evilferret

Down for a Dota 2 night!

We'll definitely need some sort of ranking to make the teams stack evenly.

Normal games here.


----------



## MKUL7R4

I'll be on tonight for sure, probably around 6 pm to midnight CST. I'm only slightly above 50% win rate but I feel like it's impossible to get out of that hole if you only play pub games.

I can carry hard and usually do pretty well, but if someone does bad I won't rage at them. I have some bad games too, we all do. I absolutely can't stand the snobby sounding, elitist raging nerds that believe they can do no wrong and attempt to find a scapegoat for their every loss.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> lol liar zulli! I know you had some very high MM games!
> 
> I know because i've done that search on ya name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I've played a few high games, but mostly normal. A year from now I shall be gracing the very high mm scene (I hope!).


LOL not sure who your talking to since I didnt see any posts by Zulli so either I'm going crazy or your confusing me with him










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I'll be on tonight for sure, probably around 6 pm to midnight CST. I'm only slightly above 50% win rate but I feel like it's impossible to get out of that hole if you only play pub games.
> 
> I can carry hard and usually do pretty well, but if someone does bad I won't rage at them. I have some bad games too, we all do. I absolutely can't stand the snobby sounding, elitist raging nerds that believe they can do no wrong and attempt to find a scapegoat for their every loss.


sounds good yeah I usually dont rage at my team I try and provide help though for those who want to grow...ppl who dont and refuse to listen drive me nuts, I feel that in a 5 man stack that you Need to have rolls its not like a 5 man random where everyone fights for farm and no one gets good farm, no one wards, one of the 5 carries buys chick, and goes mek.

honestly If I want to do that I'll jsut 5 man random


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LOL not sure who your talking to since I didnt see any posts by Zulli so either I'm going crazy or your confusing me with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good yeah I usually dont rage at my team I try and provide help though for those who want to grow...ppl who dont and refuse to listen drive me nuts, I feel that in a 5 man stack that you Need to have rolls its not like a 5 man random where everyone fights for farm and no one gets good farm, no one wards, one of the 5 carries buys chick, and goes mek.
> 
> honestly If I want to do that I'll jsut 5 man random


Haha you're right. the 8s in your names confuse me.

You know how horrible and good i am at the same time. Biggest dichotomy in DOTA. I like playin with you though for those exact reasons: I learn stuff!

Anyone who refuses to listen to advice is an idiot, and I'm not simply talking about dota here.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I'll be on tonight for sure, probably around 6 pm to midnight CST. I'm only slightly above 50% win rate but I feel like it's impossible to get out of that hole if you only play pub games.
> 
> I can carry hard and usually do pretty well, but if someone does bad I won't rage at them. I have some bad games too, we all do. I absolutely can't stand the snobby sounding, elitist raging nerds that believe they can do no wrong and attempt to find a scapegoat for their every loss.


It could be worse I have a 42% win rate







I stick with playing supports 99% of the time. It probably doesnt help that Im playing with randoms all the time. I do love playing Venge though and Nether Swap. Nothing better when a Faceless Void Chronos and I swap them out of it


----------



## Zulli85

Watching my friends play in the netolic tourney, team Dust Gaming (DG)

http://www.twitch.tv/netolictv


----------



## Gorgatron

Do you guys have a VoIP serrver and a steam group for this? I'm looking for some people to play with. I'm not entirely new to dota 2 but I'm not super good. I know the good basics and I'm just trying to learn/remember items and heroes now.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> Do you guys have a VoIP serrver and a steam group for this? I'm looking for some people to play with. I'm not entirely new to dota 2 but I'm not super good. I know the good basics and I'm just trying to learn/remember items and heroes now.


I prefer Skype/vent/mumble/ts3 and use all of then. But most of the guys on here that I've played with just use igchat


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I prefer Skype/vent/mumble/ts3 and use all of then. But most of the guys on here that I've played with just use igchat


I prefer anything but skype and TS3. I have raidcall too if you guys ever feel liek joining mine for DotA. Isn't there a group so I can group up with some people?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> I prefer anything but skype and TS3. I have raidcall too if you guys ever feel liek joining mine for DotA. Isn't there a group so I can group up with some people?


Ask Zulli to get into the Dota 2 group.

Aside that, probably just idle in the OCN chatroom.

Wish we could use the group notifications to set up events.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Ask Zulli to get into the Dota 2 group.
> 
> Aside that, probably just idle in the OCN chatroom.
> 
> Wish we could use the group notifications to set up events.


Perhaps we could set up a RaidCall server just for OCN DotA2? It's free and it be interesting to stress test with a bunch of people. I'll ask to be in too.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> Perhaps we could set up a RaidCall server just for OCN DotA2? It's free and it be interesting to stress test with a bunch of people. I'll ask to be in too.


what's your raidcall server? And what's your profile name on dota 2?


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> what's your raidcall server? And what's your profile name on dota 2?


Steam - http://steamcommunity.com/id/gentootron/
RaidCall ID: 5928641
RaidCall account: Gorgatron


----------



## mr one

Today was a good day ( was playing on death prophet)


----------



## WALSRU

Nicely done, they fed hard!

Going hardcore Meepo practice in bots. Got my poof combo off maybe twice. Tab W click, repeat x clones, blink original meepo, = dmg. Not sure if there's a better way to do it.


----------



## kmac20

What is raidcall? I know that they have like tourneys and crap, but is it some sort of private dota server service or something? Because thats the impression I'm getting.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> What is raidcall? I know that they have like tourneys and crap, but is it some sort of private dota server service or something? Because thats the impression I'm getting.


http://www.raidcall.com/v7/index.html

it is a VoIP just like Ventrilo or TS3 but you can get your own server for free. I already have my own channel so if we get enough people I presume someone else like Zuli or a leader of the group could make one just for OCN DotA. If you make an account add me 'Gorgatron'


----------



## WALSRU

Alright finally got around to switching my hotkeys, it's really hard to relearn 300 games of muscle memory!

Control groups 1-5
Abilities: QWER
Items: DFGXCV

I tried it in a game against bots but I kept queueing my poofs and then not blinking the first Meepo. Resulted in about 6 stupid deaths.

I'm dedicated to mastering this guy and using him in matchmaking! (as long as no one picks Lina/Lion)


----------



## hamzatm

Lina or Lion are barely a problem (you can overcome their issues via your playstyle), just try meepo against tiny or invoker


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Seems I am pretty bad with items (still learning but much better than I was the beginning of last month) I try have "standard" builds for the heroes I use and then modify once in game ...

I notice that 90% of people use Vlads on Ursa ... How does Vlads compare to Helm of the Dominator ... ... I generally play as Troll when my team needs late game and early T1 towers ... I go HotD but now I am considering Vlads

Would this be a good move ?


----------



## WALSRU

Bots always seem to pick Tiny against me. As Meepo what do you do if Lion initiates on one of you meepos with stun into finger?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Bots always seem to pick Tiny against me. As Meepo what do you do if Lion initiates on one of you meepos with stun into finger?


Wards and don't let him initiate on one of your clones main meepo should have enough HP to survive.

I love to play meepo but the 1 bane of meepo for me i as axe...call spin culling blade dead meepo. He's got too much HP and will survive initial poof combo unless he's already low


----------



## MKUL7R4

Man I can't play Dota anymore, I uninstalled last night after 1200 hours. So sick of people raging 24/7, even when they're doing idiotic stuff.

As awesome as the game is (And it is awesome, it's probably my 2nd most played game of all time), matches take too long and when playing pub games SOOOO much luck is involved with what kind of teammates you end up with. If I pick a carry and do well, we won't have a support or the support won't ward or do anything. If I pick a support, the rest of the team will pick carries and not be able to carry. Then when you're losing terribly, you have to just sit there and wait for the enemy team to Rosh 3 times and farm for another half hour before they end the game. In Starcraft 2 I can just leave if I've lost.

gg, more time for SC2 where I can actually test my own personal skill instead of getting destroyed because a bunch of non-english speaking, flaming idiots are on my team.

That was a serious rant. Feels good to get it out. QQ


----------



## mykah89

I hear ya, i was playing sven and was 3-5 while our team was getting worked, and this warlock was ripping on me non stop saying how bad i was, when he was like 2-6 or something and we had a tusk that would just run into fights alone and snowball in. Tusk was like 2-10...but the warlocks defense was ohh tusk is an initiator...regardless of the fact that he was going in alone. The warlock eventually rage quit.

So besides the constant awfulness of the general population, you can pretty much look at the heroes picked before the game and predict winners. Hint, hint, if your team does not have any stuns or slows, its no surprise that you get destroyed and the enemy gets away after with no health left.

Not to mention the non english speaking people that i get when i que up for ENGLISH SPEAKING GAMES ONLY. Its not just once or twice, i would venture to say that almost half of the people i play with dont speak english. I had some foreign guy singing into his microphone what appeared to be the tune of twinkle twinkle little star in another language, while, im assuming his buddy, would randomly yell into his microphone at different times.

The other thing that bugs the **** out of me, is the premade groups, when you get a pub and you see the other team with all [someClan]Bobbadoo or whatever...you can pretty much guarantee your going to waste an hour of your time. I dont know how you stop full premade games or what to even do about it, but it is absolutely no fun to have a group of completely coordinated heroes play against your team that randomed chen, timbersaw, enchantress and some other awful heroes.

Also needed to rant a bit.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Man I can't play Dota anymore, I uninstalled last night after 1200 hours. So sick of people raging 24/7, even when they're doing idiotic stuff.
> 
> As awesome as the game is (And it is awesome, it's probably my 2nd most played game of all time), matches take too long and when playing pub games SOOOO much luck is involved with what kind of teammates you end up with. If I pick a carry and do well, we won't have a support or the support won't ward or do anything. If I pick a support, the rest of the team will pick carries and not be able to carry. Then when you're losing terribly, you have to just sit there and wait for the enemy team to Rosh 3 times and farm for another half hour before they end the game. In Starcraft 2 I can just leave if I've lost.
> 
> gg, more time for SC2 where I can actually test my own personal skill instead of getting destroyed because a bunch of non-english speaking, flaming idiots are on my team.
> 
> That was a serious rant. Feels good to get it out. QQ


4

I feel your pain, it certainly can be frustrating, and thats one reason I've been trying to only que with friends/OCN members and build so that I understand how the ppl I play with play and their individual roles so that when I play I know if I can trust this person to carry/support or if I just need to que with someone else or play like its 4v5

if you come back just find a group to play with and learn their strengths/weaknesses.


----------



## WALSRU

I don't know what it is about this game compared to LoL that the matchmaking is sooooo much worse. I've similarly had many nights where I've been stuck with a team full of non-English speakers playing on the English server. No communication leads to no teamwork leads to a terrible loss 99% of the time. It's really frustrating, I think one of the big reasons this game is forever stuck in the semi-beta state is that the pub atmosphere is so frustratingly terrible. There needs to be more separation between premades, tryhards, and bottom-feeders (aka Drow with a battlefury and two kinds of boots).

Otherwise yeah I very much enjoy the game with friends and in general it's probably my favorite multiplayer game of all time when it clicks.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I don't know what it is about this game compared to LoL that the matchmaking is sooooo much worse. I've similarly had many nights where I've been stuck with a team full of non-English speakers playing on the English server. No communication leads to no teamwork leads to a terrible loss 99% of the time. It's really frustrating, I think one of the big reasons this game is forever stuck in the semi-beta state is that the pub atmosphere is so frustratingly terrible. There needs to be more separation between premades, tryhards, and bottom-feeders (aka Drow with a battlefury and two kinds of boots).
> 
> Otherwise yeah I very much enjoy the game with friends and in general it's probably my favorite multiplayer game of all time when it clicks.


Well when it's free/out of beta I'm sure the user pool will jump dramatically making it easier for MM to find appropriate matches. That said, the bottom tiers will suffer significantly initially, unless valve introduces better mechanics/tutorials to ease new players into the game.

For those of you complaining about your bad teammates that don't speak English, why don't you guys find the other OCN players that complain about the same thing? Or like I've mentioned before in this thread, use joindota, NAdota, or reddit dota to find teammates to stack with. There are people looking at all beginner/middle/somewhat high/high skill mates to play with, and there are literally hundreds of teammates to pick from for all times of the day and for every server. I've played with a decent number of people from the OCN group (at least 10 or 12) and in terms of quality of teammates they generally won't pick troll/bad builds, speak english, and have a decent understanding of the game.

Doesn't matter if teammates speak english to be honest, as long as they are competent. I love getting a chinese stack on my team in USEast servers, because I know 99% of the time they will play very well.

Also, your kill/death in-game is not a huge indication of your skill level. How you die and item choices are much bigger factors.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I don't know what it is about this game compared to LoL that the matchmaking is sooooo much worse. I've similarly had many nights where I've been stuck with a team full of non-English speakers playing on the English server. No communication leads to no teamwork leads to a terrible loss 99% of the time. It's really frustrating, I think one of the big reasons this game is forever stuck in the semi-beta state is that the pub atmosphere is so frustratingly terrible. There needs to be more separation between premades, tryhards, and bottom-feeders (aka Drow with a battlefury and two kinds of boots).
> 
> Otherwise yeah I very much enjoy the game with friends and in general it's probably my favorite multiplayer game of all time when it clicks.


It's only in beta because Valve haven't finished the content, I doubt matchmaking problems affect how long it will stay in beta at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Man I can't play Dota anymore, I uninstalled last night after 1200 hours. So sick of people raging 24/7, even when they're doing idiotic stuff.
> 
> As awesome as the game is (And it is awesome, it's probably my 2nd most played game of all time), matches take too long and when playing pub games SOOOO much luck is involved with what kind of teammates you end up with. If I pick a carry and do well, we won't have a support or the support won't ward or do anything. If I pick a support, the rest of the team will pick carries and not be able to carry. Then when you're losing terribly, you have to just sit there and wait for the enemy team to Rosh 3 times and farm for another half hour before they end the game. In Starcraft 2 I can just leave if I've lost.
> 
> gg, more time for SC2 where I can actually test my own personal skill instead of getting destroyed because a bunch of non-english speaking, flaming idiots are on my team.
> 
> That was a serious rant. Feels good to get it out. QQ


Sounds like you are playing for the wrong reasons, if you are solo queueing (like I do 90% of the time) you aren't supposed to be judging how well the game went based upon if you win or lose, rather you need to judge it by how you personally know you played, given your circumstances. Of course you should try to win, but if you did everything you could and your team failed, then you shouldn't feel bad. Analyse and just focus on improving your own play, the small things you noticed that you could have done better, etc.

It just gets frustrating if you play only for wins, because you are right - the randomness factor is far too large. But that's just the way it is and there is nothing anyone can do about it. Matchmaking is not an easy task at all, people don't even play consistently themselves and there is nothing Valve or anyone else can really do about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mykah89*
> 
> Not to mention the non english speaking people that i get when i que up for ENGLISH SPEAKING GAMES ONLY. Its not just once or twice, i would venture to say that almost half of the people i play with dont speak english. I had some foreign guy singing into his microphone what appeared to be the tune of twinkle twinkle little star in another language, while, im assuming his buddy, would randomly yell into his microphone at different times.
> 
> The other thing that bugs the **** out of me, is the premade groups, when you get a pub and you see the other team with all [someClan]Bobbadoo or whatever...you can pretty much guarantee your going to waste an hour of your time. I dont know how you stop full premade games or what to even do about it, but it is absolutely no fun to have a group of completely coordinated heroes play against your team that randomed chen, timbersaw, enchantress and some other awful heroes.


I feel you about the English thing, I don't mind if people just chat a bit with their mates in their own language before the game starts or something, but far too often you get people that have no communication skills whatsoever. That sort of thing loses games for no reason.

Premades have never really been a problem in my experience, as Valve seems to usually match premades against premades (sometimes a couple solo queuers are thrown in to fill out the team), but whenever I see an obvious stack it just reminds me to play super serious - not any harder to win tbh. I notice stacks tend to like to mess about too, randoming and going clowny builds.

Of course if you queue with mates without voice chat just for fun, and go up against a team that is clearly all on Skype together (judging by instant tp support, super serious warding, co ordinated roaming and all that) then you are likely to lose but that's no different to the random luck you get in any matchmaking game.

You have to remember that every role in dota has a high impact, from support to carry to ganker or whatever. The solo mid usually has the highest impact (unless its a rice farmer who seems to think he needs levels - drow/sniper comes to mind, although it is dependent on circumstances) but it is a common fallacy when people think that supports for example can't win the game by themselves - they sure can.

Every single player and role can make a huge impact on whether you win or lose, if you are playing super perfect every game you are damn straight going to get a 70% win rate easily. It's just that people tend to overlook their own mistakes (or genuinely not realised them) and feel a little too ready to blame others for a loss.

The next time you lose and players on your team failed miserably, ask yourself this: did you play to perfection yourself? A lot of the time if you play even close to perfectly you can turn failing teammates into a win, and even if you lose, you know yourself for sure that you did your job and won't feel bad about it. People that rage from lost games and want to quit and all that... I suspect part of that rage is at their own shortcomings that are frustrating them and not entirely because their teams suck.

When I go on a massive losing streak getting stomped every game, even if I feel that it was my teams fault we eventually lost, I tend to make sure I judge my own play completely before others - even if you made small mistakes, you really don't know whether it was those mistakes that lost you the game.


----------



## MKUL7R4

I think the best solution is instead of only having 4 skill brackets to implement a ladder system like SC2 and LoL. That way instead of being stuck in a bracket people could actually move up and get more evenly matched teammates even in pub games.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Every single player and role can make a huge impact on whether you win or lose, if you are playing super perfect every game you are damn straight going to get a 70% win rate easily. It's just that people tend to overlook their own mistakes (or genuinely not realised them) and feel a little too ready to blame others for a loss.
> .


70% winrate?!?!?!?!

Less than .5% of all dota players even have a 70% winrate.

You say every single player/role can have a huge impact but in the same sentence you say if that one person plays super perfect then you can get a 70% win rate? Makes no sense.

THIS is what you are referring to, and it's not exclusive to Dota. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect

That said, the higher the level of matches are, the consequences of minor mistakes (poor hero choice, item/spell choice, out of position engagement) grow substantially. So that one teammate CAN lose the game for you, or make it very difficult for you to win. But b/c of the DK effect, that teammate will not think they were the main reason for the loss, if they got farm, or a better kdr than someone else on the team. Self analysis is not necessarily the solution. It's better to have other teammates that have a deep understanding of the game to point out these issues to you.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> 70% winrate?!?!?!?!
> 
> Less than .5% of all dota players even have a 70% winrate.
> 
> You say every single player/role can have a huge impact but in the same sentence you say if that one person plays super perfect then you can get a 70% win rate? Makes no sense.


Yeah if you play perfectly every game (which I presume less than .5% of all dota players do) I'm claiming you could get a 70% winrate







The point I was making is that you can bring up a mediocre team to win over a better team because of the impact you can make on the game, if you play with intent to do that.

The converse, as you are pointing out, is that your teammates can bring you down to a loss because they have the potential to have a huge impact. But in reality what I mean is that I firmly believe that a player actively actualising the true potential of his hero can make the difference even when teamed up with 4 players who are not fulfilling their potential, because it is so much harder to actively negatively fail and completely reverse the impact of your hero, than to just 'do badly' in general.

Although now that you mention it 70% is absurdly high. Let's say 60.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> THIS is what you are referring to, and it's not exclusive to Dota. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect
> 
> That said, the higher the level of matches are, the consequences of minor mistakes (poor hero choice, item/spell choice, out of position engagement) grow substantially. So that one teammate CAN lose the game for you, or make it very difficult for you to win. But b/c of the DK effect, that teammate will not think they were the main reason for the loss, if they got farm, or a better kdr than someone else on the team. Self analysis is not necessarily the solution. It's better to have other teammates that have a deep understanding of the game to point out these issues to you.


Thanks for the link, that's not exactly what I meant, I was considering the scenario when a player could know that he did bad but doesn't bother thinking that way and is ready to blame his teammates first - often the only time he notices his own mistakes is if his team has played top notch. Even if you think you were playing perfectly, just because you didn't fail as hard as your team doesn't mean you were flawless; so one should look to themselves before raging at the game.

But in light of the DK effect I agree self analysis _alone_ is not the solution, you need to know your mistakes in the first place, and the best method I have found of doing that is by studying pro players as they stream.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I notice that 90% of people use Vlads on Ursa ... How does Vlads compare to Helm of the Dominator ... ... I generally play as Troll when my team needs late game and early T1 towers ... I go HotD but now I am considering Vlads


If you look closely at Ursa's skills, you'll notice that fury swipes is an orb/UAM. Vlads's lifesteal aura, however, is not (HotD lifesteal is an orb). That's why it's built on Ursa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mykah89*
> 
> ...your team that randomed chen, timbersaw, enchantress and some other awful heroes.


Chen and ench are solid heroes and can be a right pain in the ass. And don't hate on the wildcard Imbasaw.

As for everyone else, you could be putting too much thought into a beta that's supposed to be a slow and steady rebuild of the original. It's stuck in a beta state because it needs to be. Fleshed-out introductions, ladders, etc come far behind a fully-working game base.

Note: if you're having that much of an issue with MM, add the pubbies you encounter who play well. Two players in my normal stack are just people who played well in one pub game.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Seems I am pretty bad with items (still learning but much better than I was the beginning of last month) I try have "standard" builds for the heroes I use and then modify once in game ...
> 
> I notice that 90% of people use Vlads on Ursa ... How does Vlads compare to Helm of the Dominator ... ... I generally play as Troll when my team needs late game and early T1 towers ... I go HotD but now I am considering Vlads
> 
> Would this be a good move ?


Vlads give great lifesteal, a scaling damage increase, mana regen and some armor.. for your entire team - the armor is especially great since Ursa's armor gain isn't amazing.


----------



## hamzatm

Vlads on Ursa is rushed only because he can solo rosh as soon as he gets it (very easily). It's also good because he deals masssssssive damage with 6 overpower hits and fury swipes so the lifesteal is suddenly significant, and because it is the best attack modifier that stacks with fury swipes (sange maim is the only other one that also stacks iirc).

The rest of the stats are just icing on the cake.

Plus it's so easy to build up to, basilius is an awesome item in lane (mana regen AOE, +6 last hitting power and pushing benefits as and when required), ring of regen gives regen...


----------



## LilBuckz

Does anyone play Dota on 2560 x 1440? I just ordered a Dell U2713HM and am really hoping it looks amazing. I went to Frys to test it and I played Dota (just the tutorial for a min or 2) on the same resolution and it seemed like it should be pretty awesome (they didn't have the Dell setup, so I had to test on a 2560 x 1440 Samsung PLS display). I was a little worried about the lag (~23ms) but I doubt I will notice in Dota.


----------



## evilferret

Vlads synergizes with Fury Swipes really well early/mid game. Target time should be around 7-8 mins.

Usually build tranq boots into Bas into Vlads than situational items.

Love Ursa, so useless when the other team has any teamwork.

Before giving up Dota try playing a game with OCN! Even the games I've lost, it was fun. And the close games were damn exciting.

Wish I was better. Every game just lets me know how bad I am.

Hope to catch some of you later!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Does anyone play Dota on 2560 x 1440? I just ordered a Dell U2713HM and am really hoping it looks amazing. I went to Frys to test it and I played Dota (just the tutorial for a min or 2) on the same resolution and it seemed like it should be pretty awesome (they didn't have the Dell setup, so I had to test on a 2560 x 1440 Samsung PLS display). I was a little worried about the lag (~23ms) but I doubt I will notice in Dota.


I'm running Dota on an Auria currently @ 1440 and it's playable. I should have the same or worse input lag than your monitor.

I do swap to my 120hz monitor when I tryhard though.


----------



## LilBuckz

I considered the 120hz option, but I would rather it look really good I think. I dont think I am at the level where a difference that small could impact me too much.


----------



## mykah89

I have only seen enchantress matter once in a game once, every other time/those heroes are just coat tails on a team already on the way to crushing. Or being completely destroyed and feeding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Chen and ench are solid heroes and can be a right pain in the ass. And don't hate on the wildcard Imbasaw.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> I considered the 120hz option, but I would rather it look really good I think. I dont think I am at the level where a difference that small could impact me too much.


It's all preference really. Input lag isn't bad and can be compensated,

Good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mykah89*
> 
> I have only seen enchantress matter once in a game once, every other time/those heroes are just coat tails on a team already on the way to crushing. Or being completely destroyed and feeding.


I thought you had to play Enchant from the back. Her ult requires positioning to get max DPS. I do like her as a support/roamer though.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mykah89*
> 
> I have only seen enchantress matter once in a game once, every other time/those heroes are just coat tails on a team already on the way to crushing. Or being completely destroyed and feeding.


then either you dont watch pro games or your Ench sucked!

she can have more creeps early than Chen, so grab dbl creeps, and gank from the woods lvl 1/2 and just run them off the lane/kill them...go back and farm woods, if they come back repeat, it make it so they have to rotate to help the lane, or get almost no farm...Aghs is now awesome on her, and that Heal can really be really frustrating to play against, not to mention 1v1 vs physical dps her untouchable is just stupid good.

man makes me wanna play an ench


----------



## LilBuckz

She does absurd damage with a little farm if left alone. With aghs + MoM she can stand way back from a fight just bombing in major pain, it is pretty fun.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm running Dota on an Auria currently @ 1440 and it's playable. I should have the same or worse input lag than your monitor.
> 
> I do swap to my 120hz monitor when I tryhard though.


120Hz will not help you in Dota. 1440p is so much better.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 120Hz will not help you in Dota. 1440p is so much better.


Eh, my 1440p has noticeable input lag (wanted the extra inputs) compared to my 120hz.

What makes 1440p better?


----------



## Gorgatron

We got Doc in my raidcall channel for dota, I might play in a little. Feel free to join! ID = 5928641


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Eh, my 1440p has noticeable input lag (wanted the extra inputs) compared to my 120hz.
> 
> What makes 1440p better?


Because Dota is not a FPS game. Reaction time in this game is based on what you decide to do not how fast you do it.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Because Dota is not a FPS game. Reaction time in this game is based on what you decide to do not how fast you do it.


I agree Dota is more strategy but I believe it has some twitch elements.

All the plans mean squat if people can't execute.

I'm not saying 120hz is better, just in my case my 120hz has better input lag than my 1440p and I really hate input lag.

It makes me feel disjointed from my gaming experience. It feels "floaty" if that makes any sense.

Sometimes wish I kept my single input 1440p.

U2713 has some input lag so I guess it's up to LilBuckz.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I agree Dota is more strategy but I believe it has some twitch elements.
> 
> All the plans mean squat if people can't execute.
> 
> I'm not saying 120hz is better, just in my case my 120hz has better input lag than my 1440p and I really hate input lag.
> 
> It makes me feel disjointed from my gaming experience. It feels "floaty" if that makes any sense.
> 
> Sometimes wish I kept my single input 1440p.
> 
> U2713 has some input lag so I guess it's up to LilBuckz.


Input lag and 120Hz (refresh rate) complete different things. Refresh Rate its how fast the picture is displayed. This has nothing to do with the user. Input lag is the delay from the time you move mouse or press a key to the time you see it in the screen. In Dota 2 you dont needed either to be fast.
1) 120fps vs 60fps will only smoothen fast moving units like Storm Spirit. This is more pleasing to the eye (smother) then anything else.
2) Input lag is not better if you have 120Hz appose 60Hz or IPS screen. Yes some high end IPS screen have higher input lag for example my U2711 30ms but if you take into consideration in Single player environment a fast monitor will be 20-30% faster once all the delays are calculated from the time you click a key to the time you see it on the screen. It will be something like 50ms vs 70ms. Add Multilayer lag 30-100ms and a fast screen will end up 10%. 10% faster setup will not make you better @ Dota.


----------



## evilferret

I know refresh and input lag is different. I said in my case, my 120hz monitor has better input lag than my multi input 1440p.

Guess I should have clarified that better earlier.

Just wondering what benefits a 1440p has, aside being prettier?

I was kind of hoping for more vision but that wasn't the case.

Eh, I think its all preferences but controls feel mushier to me with higher input lag.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Input lag and 120Hz (refresh rate) complete different things. Refresh Rate its how fast the picture is displayed. This has nothing to do with the user. Input lag is the delay from the time you move mouse or press a key to the time you see it in the screen. In Dota 2 you dont needed either to be fast.
> 1) 120fps vs 60fps will only smoothen fast moving units like Storm Spirit. This is more pleasing to the eye (smother) then anything else.
> 2) Input lag is not better if you have 120Hz appose 60Hz or IPS screen. Yes some high end IPS screen have higher input lag for example my U2711 30ms but if you take into consideration in Single player environment a fast monitor will be 20-30% faster once all the delays are calculated from the time you click a key to the time you see it on the screen. It will be something like 50ms vs 70ms. Add Multilayer lag 30-100ms and a fast screen will end up 10%. 10% faster setup will not make you better @ Dota.


120hz imo and a lot of others opinions may be necessary for counterstrike but is not for dota 2. 120hz is really nice still even for dota2.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> It's all preference really. Input lag isn't bad and can be compensated,


How do you compensate it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Because Dota is not a FPS game. Reaction time in this game is based on what you decide to do not how fast you do it.


And when do you decide what to do? After you see what happens on the screen -> which is affected directly by input lag, delay, pixel response time and all that.

A lot of Dota however is deciding what to do, but there are still times (and those are the most important times of the game without doubt) when you need to react as fast as possible to what you see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Input lag and 120Hz (refresh rate) complete different things. Refresh Rate its how fast the picture is displayed. This has nothing to do with the user. Input lag is the delay from the time you move mouse or press a key to the time you see it in the screen. In Dota 2 you dont needed either to be fast.
> 1) 120fps vs 60fps will only smoothen fast moving units like Storm Spirit. This is more pleasing to the eye (smother) then anything else.
> 2) Input lag is not better if you have 120Hz appose 60Hz or IPS screen. Yes some high end IPS screen have higher input lag for example my U2711 30ms but if you take into consideration in Single player environment a fast monitor will be 20-30% faster once all the delays are calculated from the time you click a key to the time you see it on the screen. It will be something like 50ms vs 70ms. Add Multilayer lag 30-100ms and a fast screen will end up 10%. 10% faster setup will not make you better @ Dota.


1) 120Hz lets you see stuff faster than 60Hz - up to twice as fast after its happened. Thus you can react faster to immediate events, just like in FPS games. Saying reaction time is based on what you do is misleading, when do you decide what to do in Dota? After you've seen something happen that you want to react to. So of course it makes a difference.
120Hz also gives your cursor twice as many frames so you can see exactly where it is and follow it through the most chaotic teamfights. With 60Hz in crazy teamfights it is not hard to lose the cursor as it updates jerkily (half as frequently) compared to the smoothness of 120Hz. Accurate clicking is far, far easier as you see the cursor twice as often you can follow its exact path precisely in an instant. Try 120Hz and switch back to 60Hz, you will notice trying to accurately click on something on the screen is naturally harder.

2) You are right that input lag is not better if you have 120Hz as opposed to 60Hz, BUT that only applies with TN to TN. IPS is far worse by definition. IPS as a technology is notably slower than regular TN panels in terms of input lag, pixel response and therefore overall delay. A total overall delay of around 8ms (pixel response + input lag) with my 120Hz XL2411T TN monitor is like 2 frames better than the typical total lag time of 30ms of some IPS panels. You see stuff happen sooner, you react to it faster. Because we are comparing 120Hz TN to 1440p 60Hz IPS, you can conclude that the lag difference is pretty damn significant

About the multiplayer being 10% faster, 10% is just huge. Yes it will make you better at Dota, not at the overall decision making process but in reacting to events it gives you an advantage over someone 10% slower - and what is professional play about? It's about accumulating every single possible small advantage in order to beat the other player.

FPS vs Dota, the difference is that in FPS 90% of the time you are reacting to something you see, so you are using the 120Hz advantage so much more. In Dota, most of the time you are not reacting so 120Hz isn't helping to its full potential. Only in chaotic teamfights, and generally at much less frequent times than in FPS (although as I said, the times when you need to react in Dota are the most impactful times of the game). That is why for FPS it is a much bigger impact, but in Dota the impact is just not happening as often. But that is just taking into account reaction times - the floaty pointer issue for example is sooooo annoying to someone used to 120Hz you have to manually slow down your entire mindset to adjust...

If you want to say 120Hz is no better for the average low-skill casual player out there, then perhaps I can see the reasoning, but saying that 120Hz is no better full stop is just misleading. There are clear advantages competitively to 120Hz over 1440p, whereas 1440p has the advantage of looking nicer (in movies, in colour because IPS is better than TN, etc). So you need to ask yourself, is the 120Hz advantage worth it to you over something that looks better? For multiplayer games, I for one don't care a bit how good it looks unless its a single player campaign, so I know what I want.

tldr;
120Hz makes a difference to Dota, you decide if its worth it for you.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I know refresh and input lag is different. I said in my case, my 120hz monitor has better input lag than my multi input 1440p.
> 
> Guess I should have clarified that better earlier.
> 
> Just wondering what benefits a 1440p has, aside being prettier?
> 
> I was kind of hoping for more vision but that wasn't the case.
> 
> Eh, I think its all preferences but controls feel mushier to me with higher input lag.


I agree controls are terrible with high input lag if you are used to 120Hz

Benefits of 1440p IPS vs 120Hz TN is more about stuff apart from Dota, like on the desktop 1440p has so much more space to work on. And the colours (and gamma curve, etc) are nicer and more accurate, web browsing and all that looks better. Viewing angles (especially vertical) don't shift like TN does just by sitting up in your seat









And movies on 1440p IPS are better.

If you want to know about Dota exlusively, then 1440p has nothing on 120Hz apart from the size and colours. Unless the extra resolution makes some kind of difference in game (dunno if it does), then the only other advantage is the colours look nicer and they don't shift because of bad viewing angles. But personally, I find when I am concentrating in a multiplayer game that I don't care for how nice the colours are at all, so for me in terms of Dota alone 1440p is not worth it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Vlads synergizes with Fury Swipes really well early/mid game. Target time should be around 7-8 mins.
> 
> Usually build tranq boots into Bas into Vlads than situational items.
> 
> Love Ursa, so useless when the other team has any teamwork.
> 
> Before giving up Dota try playing a game with OCN! Even the games I've lost, it was fun. And the close games were damn exciting.
> 
> Wish I was better. Every game just lets me know how bad I am.
> 
> Hope to catch some of you later!


why are you giving up dota?


----------



## WALSRU

EF will never quit Dota. He'd miss me too much









Meepo training grind continues! Went 11-1-9 against bots this morning. Poof combo is about 50/50 once I'm dealing with more than 3 Meepos.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> why are you giving up dota?


He was talking to someone else that said they were giving it up, he ins't planning on giving it up himself afaik


----------



## hamzatm

dp sorry


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> EF will never quit Dota. He'd miss me too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meepo training grind continues! Went 11-1-9 against bots this morning. Poof combo is about 50/50 once I'm dealing with more than 3 Meepos.


Dude when are you and EF gonna get into a game with me anyway! (you guys are normal MM right?)


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah I'm normal because I started fresh on this name. I've been so busy lately but I should be on tonight.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Dude when are you and EF gonna get into a game with me anyway! (you guys are normal MM right?)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yeah I'm normal because I started fresh on this name. I've been so busy lately but I should be on tonight.


I'll prob be on tonight too...I played a few with EF the other night... was fun till the mm system decided to pit us up against a stacked deck...


----------



## HarrisLam

you guys have fun

I'm actually in asia so can't join you guys until weekends (I don't lag much though, I do keep US west in my search pool so I know)


----------



## evilferret

Will never leave your Walrus!

Might steal your hotkeys, been trying to learn Chen. Need to eventually learn some micro heroes.

I see you in the chatroom sometimes Harris! First step in playing together!

Still in normal MM and would love more people to play with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> How do you compensate it?


Input lag stays relatively constant, so eventually people should be able to compensate.

Hope to catch you guys online tonight!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you guys have fun
> 
> I'm actually in asia so can't join you guys until weekends (I don't lag much though, I do keep US west in my search pool so I know)


What time on weekends?

Hey being in Asia gives you +10 to gaming! Makes up for the lag!

Just spam Asian characters and scare the other team!


----------



## WALSRU

You guys better watch out, I'm going to pick Meepo tonight and probably feed


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You guys better watch out, I'm going to pick Meepo tonight and probably feed


I'm down for that, I call Clinkz Solo mid and feed too


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You guys better watch out, I'm going to pick Meepo tonight and probably feed


Random solo hard lane!

Hey I need to afford the courier.

Need more experience on the hard lane.

Hope to catch you and Doc tonight.


----------



## hamzatm

Picking meepo is legit, clinkz mid can be legit, but randoming and calling solo hard is just crapping on your team - there are only so many heroes that work solo hard and you are forcing a teammate to roam or jungle which isn't very nice


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Picking meepo is legit, clinkz mid can be legit, but randoming and calling solo hard is just crapping on your team - there are only so many heroes that work solo hard and you are forcing a teammate to roam or jungle which isn't very nice


EF and I were just joking, I'm cool with a meepo pick, we just need to build a decent team around it


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Picking meepo is legit, clinkz mid can be legit, but randoming and calling solo hard is just crapping on your team - there are only so many heroes that work solo hard and you are forcing a teammate to roam or jungle which isn't very nice


Sorry, was trying to make a funny!

Thought anything worked on normal pubs plus if its only 3, one of the randoms will probably follow me.

Won't random (unless I get permission)! I promise!

To people playing tonight, can we try SD or RD tonight?


----------



## LilBuckz

could have an inhouse reverse captains mode to get people forced to play micro intense heroes. Could be fun.


----------



## WALSRU

If I have a say it's CM, SD, or LP


----------



## evilferret

Down for CM! Just need to pray one of us is Captain.


----------



## WALSRU

Also I'm creating a smurf account for trolling and eventually better MM. My friends are creating a clan [Lazy Town]. I think it's hilarious.


----------



## kmac20

Extra resolution definitely makes a difference in dota, if I do say so myself.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Extra resolution definitely makes a difference in dota, if I do say so myself.


I'm pretty sure they balanced it in such a way that a larger resolution would not matter in anything other than graphics.

1440p:


1080p:


----------



## Zulli85

Was a ringer for my buddies in a tourney and won playing a hero I've played like 3 times total with a jacked up mouse. 3/0 cs sup rofl.

http://www.netolic.tv/index.php?site=brackets&action=tree&cupID=28

Dust gaming, I'm not included in the lineup so don't look for me.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Was a ringer for my buddies in a tourney and won playing a hero I've played like 3 times total with a jacked up mouse. 3/0 cs sup rofl.
> 
> http://www.netolic.tv/index.php?site=brackets&action=tree&cupID=28
> 
> Dust gaming, I'm not included in the lineup so don't look for me.


Nice just played one of the teams in the semifinals in MM earlier this week.... allrandom teammates in soloq ftl


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they balanced it in such a way that a larger resolution would not matter in anything other than graphics.
> 
> 1440p:
> 
> 
> 1080p:


Ya but if you have bad eyes like I do, it really does help. I really want something bigger than 1280x1024 for that very reason.


----------



## Jim888

looks like I missed out..sry guys ran into some things and couldnt get on till now


----------



## WALSRU

Started smurf last night to try and get into high MM. Wrecked 3 games, not everyone was bad but I definitely fought a Sven that storm hammered a creep wave.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sorry, was trying to make a funny!
> 
> Thought anything worked on normal pubs plus if its only 3, one of the randoms will probably follow me.
> 
> Won't random (unless I get permission)! I promise!
> 
> To people playing tonight, can we try SD or RD tonight?


Oh... I thought you sounded so serious









Sorry heh


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Ya but if you have bad eyes like I do, it really does help. I really want something bigger than 1280x1024 for that very reason.


You want bigger size not resolution, I think you are better off with 1080p at 27" over 1440p

If you have bad eyes the extra detailed smaller pixels wouldn't help I imagine









Also, 1280 x 1024 has much less visible area than 1080p/1440p as it is 4:3 aspect ratio.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> looks like I missed out..sry guys ran into some things and couldnt get on till now


Most of us missed each other as usual so didn't miss much!

We really should maybe try to set up a day to try to get a few games together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Started smurf last night to try and get into high MM. Wrecked 3 games, not everyone was bad but I definitely fought a Sven that storm hammered a creep wave.


Good luck hitting High MMR Walrus!

Heard you need like a 70% win in your first 20ish games to get into High MMR.

Finally played with Harris! It was fun!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You want bigger size not resolution, I think you are better off with 1080p at 27" over 1440p
> 
> If you have bad eyes the extra detailed smaller pixels wouldn't help I imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 1280 x 1024 has much less visible area than 1080p/1440p as it is 4:3 aspect ratio.


I think 27" @ 1080p vs 1440p in Dota 2 you will see the same image only that the 1440p will look better closer you get. IPS colors make Dota 2 look so much better. After playing it for so long in my U2711 trying to play it in a TN panel was a nightmare.


----------



## pLuhhmm

God... I feel like Slardar is so OP. I have a 10-1 record with him... Has a escape/chase mechanism, aoe stun, bash, and an ult that shuts down invis that can also help in team fights.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Ya but if you have bad eyes like I do, it really does help. I really want something bigger than 1280x1024 for that very reason.


Sound like you need a larger screen rather than the resolution. It does nothing for Dota


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> God... I feel like Slardar is so OP. I have a 10-1 record with him... Has a escape/chase mechanism, aoe stun, bash, and an ult that shuts down invis that can also help in team fights.


now your 10-2...sry about that...the game started off decent then meepo got out of control...stupid me didnt even realize there was a meepo till 10 min in


----------



## evilferret

Sorry PL! We'll get them next time!

Sigh, so many little things to work on. Need more game experience.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Finally played with Harris! It was fun!


hell yeah same here bro

still can't get that hook against the charging SB off my mind, too funny


----------



## That Guy

Sorry I didn't accept the invite tonight, Doc. Was in a game with others.


----------



## mylilpony

Finally got my license

http://imgur.com/kNj8Ug3


----------



## hamzatm

EPIC LOL that is ^^

But I'm crestfallen that they couldn't spell Rylai, Crystal, or Crestfallen correctly


----------



## HarrisLam

sex is yes?

hmmm......


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You want bigger size not resolution, I think you are better off with 1080p at 27" over 1440p
> 
> If you have bad eyes the extra detailed smaller pixels wouldn't help I imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 1280 x 1024 has much less visible area than 1080p/1440p as it is 4:3 aspect ratio.


My point exactly!

Therefore screen size AND resolution make an impact.

The extra detailed pixels make it easier to read things for me, believe it or not. Blurry otherwise.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Finally got my license
> 
> http://imgur.com/kNj8Ug3


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Finally got my license
> 
> http://imgur.com/kNj8Ug3


Need me one of those!


----------



## NoDoz

Do you guys play together from OC? I would like to group up sometime, Im always looking for more friends on dota 2.


----------



## That Guy

Easiest way to play with others from here would be to join the "OCN" chat channel.


----------



## mylilpony

Adventures in pubbing....

a solo bane beats a skeleton king shadow demon lane with a jungling doom next to them. SOMEHOW. I don't even know why I play games when i have americans on my team against a chinese stack.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Do you guys play together from OC? I would like to group up sometime, Im always looking for more friends on dota 2.


The best way would indeed be to join the OCN chat channel for some games, I can also add you to the OCN Dota group if you're not already in it. Just need your Steam account name.


----------



## kmac20

Zulli, did you change your steam name? I wanted to message you about something, and see if you're up to play a game of CM in about 40-60 minutes


----------



## WALSRU

I got Phantom Lancer in Single Draft twice in a row. Still lost one game but it was close and my teammates all had over 10 deaths. Had Diffusal 2, Heart, and Butterfly. Was 8-1-19 and constantly had illusions counterpushing. I totally won my lane so I still felt good about the loss. Gotta love SoulRing/Tranquil for lance spam.


----------



## mylilpony

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/105/9/2/comic_by_lunarescence-d61sxcb.jpg

If only the carries I ran into were competent and didn't waste my support. That said when I carry or mid or offlane and get good support, I always make sure to let them know it's appreciated and commend them. Makes them feel good + more responsive to getting wards up and sacrificing more

If not, they will probably report me for text abuse (though I've never been in low priority and i never quite "rage" at people, i just point out what is needed). It's always funny getting into an argument with someone "I'm support BUT I HAVE NO FARM" and they have like boots and bracers but no flying courier or wards in first 10 minutes. Magic wand is ok, since you usually have most of the components with starting gold.

If your team has a bottle, that flying needs to go up asap. If their team has gankers, you need have your wards down at the 5/5:30 mark to get ready for night ganks. The consequences of not having the vision and losing that early gank can be an instalose against a good team. If you're jungling PLEASE CHECK THE RUNE. IT IS SO IMPORTANT TO DENY IT AND YOU MIGHT EVEN GET A MUCH NEEDD REGEN, ILLUSION, OR DD,. If you're a support and carry is near tower, you can also check the rune as well while giving your carry more xp. Really hate junglers that ignore the runes/neighboring teamfights. That popping up can save your teammates/remind the other team not to dive and give your mates some room/protection, and can also potentially lead into a kill if it's a good gank.

I personally like getting a very fast TP (flying, wards, tp) before my boots, because when your teammate is getting ganked, your tp can either save them or turn around and kioll them for more xp/gold. That said I also rarely tp back to tower (I don't understand why supports TP to tower all the time early game), I save the TP and let my carry get lvls.

Also if you random a hero before repicking, please ask if someone else wants it!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/105/9/2/comic_by_lunarescence-d61sxcb.jpg
> 
> If only the carries I ran into were competent and didn't waste my support. That said when I carry or mid or offlane and get good support, I always make sure to let them know it's appreciated and commend them. Makes them feel good + more responsive to getting wards up and sacrificing more
> 
> If not, they will probably report me for text abuse (though I've never been in low priority and i never quite "rage" at people, i just point out what is needed). It's always funny getting into an argument with someone "I'm support BUT I HAVE NO FARM" and they have like boots and bracers but no flying courier or wards in first 10 minutes. Magic wand is ok, since you usually have most of the components with starting gold.
> 
> If your team has a bottle, that flying needs to go up asap. If their team has gankers, you need have your wards down at the 5/5:30 mark to get ready for night ganks. The consequences of not having the vision and losing that early gank can be an instalose against a good team. If you're jungling PLEASE CHECK THE RUNE. IT IS SO IMPORTANT TO DENY IT AND YOU MIGHT EVEN GET A MUCH NEEDD REGEN, ILLUSION, OR DD,. If you're a support and carry is near tower, you can also check the rune as well while giving your carry more xp. Really hate junglers that ignore the runes/neighboring teamfights. That popping up can save your teammates/remind the other team not to dive and give your mates some room/protection, and can also potentially lead into a kill if it's a good gank.
> 
> I personally like getting a very fast TP (flying, wards, tp) before my boots, because when your teammate is getting ganked, your tp can either save them or turn around and kioll them for more xp/gold. That said I also rarely tp back to tower (I don't understand why supports TP to tower all the time early game), I save the TP and let my carry get lvls.
> 
> Also if you random a hero before repicking, please ask if someone else wants it!!!!!!!


+1 yes I understand its a pub and you can go carry CM but if you're going to play a role your hero does not usually play please tell your mates...another reason to always play with a 3 stack or more


----------



## evilferret

Hope you have a few good games mylilpony! Sounds like you're having a few rough games.

For support, how early should I be getting the flying courier?

I usually shoot for the 2/3 min mark but usually hit the 4/5 min if my lane is losing.

Usually start with courier/wards/starting items.

I totally fail at counter warding. Must get some practice in.

At what point do you stop getting sentry wards and get gem? I never seem to find the right point to make the transition and feel like I'm wasting gold on the sentry wards.

Thanks all and hope to see you guys online.


----------



## That Guy

I usually go for flying courier as soon as possible. I'll take 2 or 3 CS to get the 220 gold quicker. Doesn't take long at all. I normally have it within the first 2 creep waves. If you

I find warding to be a situational early game. I won't usually ward before 5 minutes unless the mid lane ally hero has zero ability to keep rune control or there's an opponent you're expecting to be ganked by before 6 minutes.

Getting a gem to counter ward; again I find this situational. Use sentry wards to find enemy wards early. If you don't find any, either you're looking in the wrong places or the opposing support isn't warding at all.

If there are any invis. heroes, take that into account. Dropping a gem can make or break the match dependent upon that.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hope you have a few good games mylilpony! Sounds like you're having a few rough games.
> 
> For support, how early should I be getting the flying courier?
> 
> I usually shoot for the 2/3 min mark but usually hit the 4/5 min if my lane is losing.
> 
> Usually start with courier/wards/starting items.
> 
> I totally fail at counter warding. Must get some practice in.
> 
> At what point do you stop getting sentry wards and get gem? I never seem to find the right point to make the transition and feel like I'm wasting gold on the sentry wards.
> 
> Thanks all and hope to see you guys online.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hope you have a few good games mylilpony! Sounds like you're having a few rough games.
> 
> For support, how early should I be getting the flying courier?
> 
> I usually shoot for the 2/3 min mark but usually hit the 4/5 min if my lane is losing.
> 
> Usually start with courier/wards/starting items.
> 
> I totally fail at counter warding. Must get some practice in.
> 
> At what point do you stop getting sentry wards and get gem? I never seem to find the right point to make the transition and feel like I'm wasting gold on the sentry wards.
> 
> Thanks all and hope to see you guys online.


Gem = always midgame (unless someone going necrobook you can just keep getting sentries). Before they snowball. Flying depends on if someone has bottle or not. If not a little later is fine (4-5 instead of 2-3). If you have wards up and see the support going by check his items before and after.Then you can see if he warded or not. Always click on him when he's on screen to see if he has wards and if he doesn't he probably warded around there.

Nothing like coming back from 25k gold/xp down against a drow/kunka, only to have your enchantress destroy the cheese, both gems (against 3 invis) dive their throne (which had 500 hp) three times in 2 mins (bloodstone + buyback), and then lose the game.

I've pretty much won my lane (and dominated it mostly) but...can't stop the baddies. 2-11 since the weekend.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I dont know whats going on but i think Dota 2 likes to keep people @ 50% W/L. I was Possitive ~ 10 W more then L until 263 games. From there on i made it to 275 with 279 loses. Lost a lot of games. Now i am 286W 280L. Lost only 1 game in 11 games. All this with solo mm.


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I dont know whats going on but i think Dota 2 likes to keep people @ 50% W/L. I was Possitive ~ 10 W more then L until 263 games. From there on i made it to 275 with 279 loses. Lost a lot of games. Now i am 286W 280L. Lost only 1 game in 11 games. All this with solo mm.


I think that's how the match making system works.

It keeps moving you up in the bracket until you lose, then it drops the you down in the bracket until you win again.

I remember when I was up 11 games. Now I'm constantly hovering at down 4 games. Big change, but pubs gonna pub.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> I think that's how the match making system works.
> 
> It keeps moving you up in the bracket until you lose, then it drops the you down in the bracket until you win again.
> 
> I remember when I was up 11 games. Now I'm constantly hovering at down 4 games. Big change, but pubs gonna pub.


A lot of the games i have won lately where poor game. My team was pretty bad and raging all game and we won because other side was even worse lol.


----------



## Jim888

yeah I'm down about 14 games, and really sick of it I've not been "even" in over a year


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I think if you are under 1000 games most important factors to winning is team work, wards and picks. You dont have to be a amazing player when it comes to skills and such.


----------



## That Guy

Team work is absolutely the key to winning. I'm not a pro player, but I'm by no means a terrible player. I'm only as good as the team.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Team work is absolutely the key to winning. I'm not a pro player, but I'm by no means a terrible player. I'm only as good as the team.


Yeah that that a lot of people dont understand. I watch pro matches, pro player streams, play lots of games but i am no pro and as good as my team. When i play with a nub team i too cant do much better because that how the game works. If i play with a coordinated team with high skilled players suddenly i can perform much better sometimes i dont even believe it myself. Today i was play rubic and dominated my lane with Axe but my team did not want to get into fights. We had Lina, Lion, Axe and Jugg. Heroes that do so much damage early games after lv6. One of the, was saying Rubic wants to fight so badly. I was like : Yeah i have huge mana pool and kot to use my ult and all my power before they lose their effect latter on the game. Form 15-19 for them because they where playing as a team we won the game 42-25.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hope you have a few good games mylilpony! Sounds like you're having a few rough games.
> 
> For support, how early should I be getting the flying courier?
> 
> I usually shoot for the 2/3 min mark but usually hit the 4/5 min if my lane is losing.
> 
> Usually start with courier/wards/starting items.
> 
> I totally fail at counter warding. Must get some practice in.
> 
> At what point do you stop getting sentry wards and get gem? I never seem to find the right point to make the transition and feel like I'm wasting gold on the sentry wards.
> 
> Thanks all and hope to see you guys online.


I almost never buy a gem for me to carry just because playing support your squishy and chances are your gonna die quick. If their are invisible heroes or shadow blades on the other team I may spend like 4k just on sentries during a game and spam them. A gem would work out better if your playing in a stack where things are a bit more organized but in a game with a bunch of randoms I had better luck with spamming sentries and using dust.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> I find warding to be a situational early game. I won't usually ward before 5 minutes unless the mid lane ally hero has zero ability to keep rune control or there's an opponent you're expecting to be ganked by before 6 minutes.


Warding is not situational early game, unless of course your team has no map awareness to make use of it! You need to put up the first ward set and ensure you have the second set ready by the 6min mark when the first wards expire. Just the info on when the mid hero is coming to gank is hugely useful. If the mid hero doesn't gang before 6 mins the fact that your ally can rune control, and the fact that you can watch any heroes ganking mid is again, hugely useful. A single gank mid can be the difference between winning and losing the most important lane of the game!

You can't expect the mid lane hero to keep rune control without wards, it just isn't possible. It's like expecting your carry to farm to victory without giving him the farming space.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I dont know whats going on but i think Dota 2 likes to keep people @ 50% W/L. I was Possitive ~ 10 W more then L until 263 games. From there on i made it to 275 with 279 loses. Lost a lot of games. Now i am 286W 280L. Lost only 1 game in 11 games. All this with solo mm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Team work is absolutely the key to winning. I'm not a pro player, but I'm by no means a terrible player. I'm only as good as the team.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah that that a lot of people dont understand. I watch pro matches, pro player streams, play lots of games but i am no pro and as good as my team. When i play with a nub team i too cant do much better because that how the game works. If i play with a coordinated team with high skilled players suddenly i can perform much better sometimes i dont even believe it myself. Today i was play rubic and dominated my lane with Axe but my team did not want to get into fights. We had Lina, Lion, Axe and Jugg. Heroes that do so much damage early games after lv6. One of the, was saying Rubic wants to fight so badly. I was like : Yeah i have huge mana pool and kot to use my ult and all my power before they lose their effect latter on the game. Form 15-19 for them because they where playing as a team we won the game 42-25.


If you are only as good as your team you can't expect to get better matchmaking games because that is actually your skill level. Valve has to matchmake 10 players into games that are balanced for everyone, you can't expect to go over 50% W/L unless you can make the difference for your team between a win and a loss consistently - usually when playing a high impact role like mid. If you can, then you will get the wins and move up the ladder, but if you can't push your team to a win via your own efforts then you are being matchmaked pretty much spot on, sometimes riding the success of the better players, sometimes making the full effort and playing equal to your team. I mean you could argue that you belong in lower skill games because you can't make a difference in these games but no one ever does that....

Of course many games you may make the difference and be pulling your teams weight all game despite their lack of skill, but still lose - this is the kind of situation where people are right to complain. But even in this situation, you need to remember how hard matchmaking is, people don't even play consistently and completely random factors like simply not playing a hero you're good at could lead to you play like a noob. How can Valve take into account heroes and roles players are good/bad at? All sorts of things complicate the matchmaking procedure.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Warding is not situational early game, unless of course your team has no map awareness to make use of it! You need to put up the first ward set and ensure you have the second set ready by the 6min mark when the first wards expire. Just the info on when the mid hero is coming to gank is hugely useful. If the mid hero doesn't gang before 6 mins the fact that your ally can rune control, and the fact that you can watch any heroes ganking mid is again, hugely useful. A single gank mid can be the difference between winning and losing the most important lane of the game!
> 
> You can't expect the mid lane hero to keep rune control without wards, it just isn't possible. It's like expecting your carry to farm to victory without giving him the farming space.
> 
> If you are only as good as your team you can't expect to get better matchmaking games because that is actually your skill level. Valve has to matchmake 10 players into games that are balanced for everyone, you can't expect to go over 50% W/L unless you can make the difference for your team between a win and a loss consistently - usually when playing a high impact role like mid. If you can, then you will get the wins and move up the ladder, but if you can't push your team to a win via your own efforts then you are being matchmaked pretty much spot on, just riding the success of the better players. Or you could argue that you belong in lower skill games but no one ever does that....
> 
> Of course many games you may make the difference and be pulling your teams weight all game despite their lack of skill, but still lose - this is the kind of situation where people are right to complain. But even in this situation, you need to remember how hard matchmaking is, people don't even play consistently and completely random factors like simply not playing a hero you're good at could lead to you play like a noob. How can Valve take into account heroes and roles players are good/bad at? All sorts of things complicate the matchmaking procedure.


Well you are missing the point. If you solo mm you will be stuck @ 50% no matter how good you are. If you win they pair you up with better player until you lose and lose. I have ~ 290 wins. Now that i am winning its common to get paired with people that have over 500 wins. Clearly they have more exp then me. Dota is about playing role. You cant be playign mid or carry and expect to win based on ur skill level. Each position requires skill. A good carry will not excel with a average support and vice versa. You fall in the level of the team. The game where one person dominates are less and less the higher you go.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think if you are under 1000 games most important factors to winning is team work, wards and picks. You dont have to be a amazing player when it comes to skills and such.


Actually number of games doesn't matter. I have only played about 340 games total and at the moment I'm being matchmaked at High and recently a lot of Very High.

A good player who takes mid can make or break the game, teamwork is very important but not always the most important aspect.

I agree that picks makes a difference, but more importantly it's decisions about how to use your picks. You can have a pro team lineup and lose because your players don't know how to play the lineup. If for example you random 4 carries, you can only have max 3 heroes take farm (unless you have a jungler), your team should adapt to your picks and put the best carry safelane, the highest impact hero early-mid game (snowballing hero) mid, the second best carry hardlane, or if you have a decent offlaner he takes priority,and the rest go support and roam regardless if its a sniper or a juggernaut (who is a very decent support roamer actually) or whatever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well you are missing the point. If you solo mm you will be stuck @ 50% no matter how good you are. If you win they pair you up with better player until you lose and lose. I have ~ 290 wins. Now that i am winning its common to get paired with people that have over 500 wins. Clearly they have more exp then me. Dota is about playing role. You cant be playign mid or carry and expect to win based on ur skill level. Each position requires skill. A good carry will not excel with a average support and vice versa. You fall in the level of the team. The game where one person dominates are less and less the higher you go.


If you solo mm not everyone gets stuck at 50%. And no they don't just pair you up with better players until you lose. I solo all the time and am above 50% and have a lot of decent games. Number of wins doesn't equate to experience at all. I have under 200 wins but have a lot of experience from Dota 1.

I see your second point, that you can't win without a team all doing their part, but I disagree that you can't have one person dominating at the higher skill level. I've seen it enough times.

4 mediocre players plus one dominating player wins against a team of better players that can't handle the dominating one.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Actually number of games doesn't matter. I have only played about 340 games total and at the moment I'm being matchmaked at High and recently a lot of Very High.
> 
> A good player who takes mid can make or break the game, teamwork is very important but not always the most important aspect.
> 
> I agree that picks makes a difference, but more importantly it's decisions about how to use your picks. You can have a pro team lineup and lose because your players don't know how to play the lineup. If for example you random 4 carries, you can only have max 3 heroes take farm (unless you have a jungler), your team should adapt to your picks and put the best carry safelane, the highest impact hero early-mid game (snowballing hero) mid, the second best carry hardlane, or if you have a decent offlaner he takes priority,and the rest go support and roam regardless if its a sniper or a juggernaut (who is a very decent support roamer actually) or whatever.
> If you solo mm not everyone gets stuck at 50%. And no they don't just pair you up with better players until you lose. I solo all the time and am above 50% and have a lot of decent games. Number of wins doesn't equate to experience at all. I have under 200 wins but have a lot of experience from Dota 1.
> 
> I see your second point, that you can't win without a team all doing their part, but I disagree that you can't have one person dominating at the higher skill level. I've seen it enough times.
> 
> 4 mediocre players plus one dominating player wins against a team of better players that can't handle the dominating one.


You are still under 200 wins meaning most players are not that good. It does matter a lot like me which randoms Heros. You can get a person with 200 beat a person with 800 games if that person played selected few heros.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You are still under 200 wins meaning most players are not that good. It does matter a lot like me which randoms Heros. You can get a person with 200 beat a person with 800 games if that person played selected few heros.


You would be shocked at how many people over 800 even 1500 games are bad.

And at how many low win players are good (smurfs, inhouse leagues, etc).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> You would be shocked at how many people over 800 even 1500 games are bad.
> 
> And at how many low win players are good (smurfs, inhouse leagues, etc).


Yeah true.


----------



## criss969

I have 8 Dota 2's that I don't need.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You are still under 200 wins meaning most players are not that good. It does matter a lot like me which randoms Heros. You can get a person with 200 beat a person with 800 games if that person played selected few heros.


I'm not sure what you mean, are you saying players in my games aren't that good because I am under 200 wins?
If so then you clearly need to understand that number of wins does not matter. I'm under 200 but I still play in the Very High bracket.

I've played dota since dota 1 and have a lot of experience, if everyone was matched up depending on number of wins I would be bored out of my skull for my first 1000 hours of Dota 2!!

Number of wins doesn't mean anything at all, and its a good thing too. And also the fact that someone randoms or plays a select few heroes isn't taken into account either. I don't mean to sound arrogant, no offence but I just want to make the point clear, that I can tell from your posts that I am playing higher skill level games than you, even though I have far fewer wins.

As an example, if a pro player started a new account, would he always play with low skill players and never get matched up with other professionals until he reaches 500/1000 wins? Of course not, matchmaking matchmakes you at your skill level regardless of number of wins.


----------



## mylilpony

Ok i'm officially done playing dota on my account unless it's a 5stack. The community does not get better the higher you get. Especially in North American servers. I'd rather get the 150 ping in EU than play in NA. The level of play/skill is much higher there anyways. In NA you get the worst BM Americans, you get South Americans, and Southeast Asians (why they complain about 400 ping playing from the philippines on US East, i will never know). In EU it's mostly Europeans, and some russians (Who are not all bad, contrary to popular sentiments).

You can keep talking about how you have to watch your replays to see how you could have won the game for your team but at some point really it is that one bad player that just wipes out any advantage your other lanes get. If you don't believe me I'm more than happy to share some match ID's...

Also going to start a smurf to play heroes I normally don't get to and low tier heroes for funs. I'll be in OCN channel probably under SamDOTA or something like that if you guys want to play. I will pick the heroes that I normally don't get to play or heroes that I feel like playing so don't expect anything serious. I like the game but need it to be stress free.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean, are you saying players in my games aren't that good because I am under 200 wins?
> If so then you clearly need to understand that number of wins does not matter. I'm under 200 but I still play in the Very High bracket.
> 
> I've played dota since dota 1 and have a lot of experience, if everyone was matched up depending on number of wins I would be bored out of my skull for my first 1000 hours of Dota 2!!
> 
> Number of wins doesn't mean anything at all, and its a good thing too. And also the fact that someone randoms or plays a select few heroes isn't taken into account either. I don't mean to sound arrogant, no offence but I just want to make the point clear, that I can tell from your posts that I am playing higher skill level games than you, even though I have far fewer wins.
> 
> As an example, if a pro player started a new account, would he always play with low skill players and never get matched up with other professionals until he reaches 500/1000 wins? Of course not, matchmaking matchmakes you at your skill level regardless of number of wins.


That how mm works. Those with with around same wins get paired together and are in same bracket. You will not be playing pro players until you are at least 500 wins @ vhigh bracket. You can keep playing in vhigh the higher you get but not solo mm.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That how mm works. Those with with around same wins get paired together and are in same bracket. You will not be playing pro players until you are at least 500 wins @ vhigh bracket. You can keep playing in vhigh the higher you get but not solo mm.


? I've seen sub 500 win players in games with pros or semipros, even sub-500 games total played.....where are you getting this info from? There is no magic number that pairs you in one bracket or another. I've seen players with 900 wins that play in Normal brackets as well, and some of the worst teammates that I've ever played with have 2000+ games played. # of games doesn't matter. I had a game where the other team and my team avged 900 wins and my team ended up with a player playing his very first game of dota 2 in "very high". Of course fed and talked crap and talked about how if it was dota1 he would own us (using lion and rushing aghs and blink and bots of course...).


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That how mm works. Those with with around same wins get paired together and are in same bracket. You will not be playing pro players until you are at least 500 wins @ vhigh bracket. You can keep playing in vhigh the higher you get but not solo mm.


I'm afraid that's not true at all, mylilpony has it pretty much spot on.

I mean what kind of game expects professional Dota 1 players with a new account to grind through 1000 wins just to be matchmaked against people on their level?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Ok i'm officially done playing dota on my account unless it's a 5stack. The community does not get better the higher you get. Especially in North American servers. I'd rather get the 150 ping in EU than play in NA. The level of play/skill is much higher there anyways. In NA you get the worst BM Americans, you get South Americans, and Southeast Asians (why they complain about 400 ping playing from the philippines on US East, i will never know). In EU it's mostly Europeans, and some russians (Who are not all bad, contrary to popular sentiments).
> 
> You can keep talking about how you have to watch your replays to see how you could have won the game for your team but at some point really it is that one bad player that just wipes out any advantage your other lanes get. If you don't believe me I'm more than happy to share some match ID's...
> 
> Also going to start a smurf to play heroes I normally don't get to and low tier heroes for funs. I'll be in OCN channel probably under SamDOTA or something like that if you guys want to play. I will pick the heroes that I normally don't get to play or heroes that I feel like playing so don't expect anything serious. I like the game but need it to be stress free.


If you can get 2-3 you usually have a MUCH higher chance of winning, don't think you need a 5 stack. I've been lucky enough to win the majority >80% of games that I actually group with someone else (2 person group), although this is <3% of my total games =P


----------



## WALSRU

If anyone wants to smurf tonight I should be on with a buddy around 8pm EST. Make sure you're below level 5, just blowing off steam.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I'm afraid that's not true at all, mylilpony has it pretty much spot on.
> 
> I mean what kind of game expects professional Dota 1 players with a new account to grind through 1000 wins just to be matchmaked against people on their level?


Like i said wins will still determine who you will go against. If you have 100 wins you will get pair with people that have 70-120 wins usually. Now loses also play the other role. If you less then 100. Lets say 40 or 60 you will get paired in very high bracket. I know this these things well because i have started from 0 wins 3 times. The lower the wins the more numbs you get to play with. Unless you play with 1 or 2 friends it will be hard to break the 50% W/L.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Ok i'm officially done playing dota on my account unless it's a 5stack. The community does not get better the higher you get. Especially in North American servers. I'd rather get the 150 ping in EU than play in NA. The level of play/skill is much higher there anyways. In NA you get the worst BM Americans, you get South Americans, and Southeast Asians (why they complain about 400 ping playing from the philippines on US East, i will never know). In EU it's mostly Europeans, and some russians (Who are not all bad, contrary to popular sentiments).
> 
> You can keep talking about how you have to watch your replays to see how you could have won the game for your team but at some point really it is that one bad player that just wipes out any advantage your other lanes get. If you don't believe me I'm more than happy to share some match ID's...
> 
> Also going to start a smurf to play heroes I normally don't get to and low tier heroes for funs. I'll be in OCN channel probably under SamDOTA or something like that if you guys want to play. I will pick the heroes that I normally don't get to play or heroes that I feel like playing so don't expect anything serious. I like the game but need it to be stress free.


uninstalled about a week ago, reinstalled a few days ago for one game, uninstalled again.

things are going well I'd say.


----------



## Despair

The matchmaking needs to be fixed. I can't ever get a consistent winstreak trying to solo-queue in this game. I dare say it's fixed to an extent, because consistently, every time...i mean every single time i'm on a winstreak i get a devastating loss streak soon aftter. It happens every time. I get people that are half my level on my team with half the amount of games feeding and putting 2 carries in the lanes it's ridiculous. I don't know if they do this on purpose but it needs to be fixed. It just gets unenjoyable after awhile...because when you get a winstreak you know you are going to have to go through crap for the next few days.


----------



## hamzatm

Ive noticed that too, but it's not like the player is free of blame. Part of the reason the losses happen is because you get complacent after winning games and don't play to your best.

That said who knows. The fact is if you aren't having to push yourself to win games you are being matchmaked too easy anyway which many people dont understand. All they want is long winstreaks of easy games that are barely challenging.

The real issue is having teammates at your skill level which is really hard to program. What you need to do if you want to win is call the shots, if you see teammates making fluff decisions dont sit waiting for the outcome then *****ing afterwards, say something and put them right! Have the confidence to know you are right.

Its not hard to get over 50% if you solo queue, people just aren't good enough to work to it which is not Valve's fault. 5 people have to lose games for you to win if you aren't excellent you won't rise above the tide. Get better at Dota and become a leader!

The summary of my point: if you are a passive player who follows the flow of their team rather than creating and directing it, you are gonna get 50% WR from solo mm and deserve it.


----------



## WALSRU

I've got to play with Ham sometime, his swag level is off the charts

Better yet, I'll feed and he can show me how to overcome it


----------



## hamzatm

Swag xD

Sorry if I sound like some arrogant twerp









I'd love to hit some matchmaking with you guys! I'm in EU so not too sure about timezone issues but add me (from the OCN group) and we shall find a common time to strive forth. Happy to help people out with dota strategy if I can (or if you gentlemen even need it







)


----------



## WALSRU

I'll look for you tonight, although like I said I may be on my lvl 1 account trying to play jungle Doom or other nonsense


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> If you can get 2-3 you usually have a MUCH higher chance of winning, don't think you need a 5 stack. I've been lucky enough to win the majority >80% of games that I actually group with someone else (2 person group), although this is <3% of my total games =P


Nah when you stack and end up against 4/5stacks that play 100's of games together and run team builds/strats and help each other out/tp/ward, the mistakes your pub teammate can make will allow them to snowball their advantage.


----------



## hamzatm

I heard you didn't get pitted against 5 stacks like 90% of the time if you aren't a 4 or 5 stack yourself?

Someone on Reddit had an article or something


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I heard you didn't get pitted against 5 stacks like 90% of the time if you aren't a 4 or 5 stack yourself?
> 
> Someone on Reddit had an article or something


its Usually 5 vs 4+1 or 5 vs 5 or 5 vs 3+2 or even 3+1+1.

Anyways today had a crazy game. For some reason Dota decided to pair a person with 22 wins against people with 200+ . You could tell right away he was nub. 0-7 lane against Naga with DK having CM as support. Both feed Naga so hard. Thanks to my Alch the game was turned over after only 72 mins.
He is a amazing carry but i dont know how to build him. He is easy to kill even in late game with 4-5 items.


----------



## hamzatm

If you have survivability problems with Alchemist late game most likely you need to get armour items, and suddenly he is no longer easy to kill. If you go for HP alone he will melt against other carries (because he has naturally very low armour).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> If you have survivability problems with Alchemist late game most likely you need to get armour items, and suddenly he is no longer easy to kill. If you go for HP alone he will melt against other carries (because he has naturally very low armour).


Usually you have a support to look out for the main Carry and how he is effected by other enemy units. Did not get any help like that. For alk i get phase boot first so i dont miss stun, then i go for armlet. I think thats a amazing item on alch once he uses his ultimate. After that i got the Speed hammer (+24 Damage and 80+ speed). After that i got basher. At this point i had about 3K hp with ult and armlet. If my team initiated i could kill 4 people. If i started the fight i would still die. The only logical item from there i though was AC but i could be wrong. I got AC and thats all the items i got.


----------



## hamzatm

My point is that your build until you got the AC had no armour. Even though on paper you have 2-3k HP (depending on level) with armlet activated, you are squishy against any physical DPS at all times.

Even a lone plate mail inbetween would help alleviate the issue.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Ive noticed that too, but it's not like the player is free of blame. Part of the reason the losses happen is because you get complacent after winning games and don't play to your best.
> 
> That said who knows. The fact is if you aren't having to push yourself to win games you are being matchmaked too easy anyway which many people dont understand. All they want is long winstreaks of easy games that are barely challenging.
> 
> The real issue is having teammates at your skill level which is really hard to program. What you need to do if you want to win is call the shots, if you see teammates making fluff decisions dont sit waiting for the outcome then *****ing afterwards, say something and put them right! Have the confidence to know you are right.
> 
> Its not hard to get over 50% if you solo queue, people just aren't good enough to work to it which is not Valve's fault. 5 people have to lose games for you to win if you aren't excellent you won't rise above the tide. Get better at Dota and become a leader!
> 
> The summary of my point: if you are a passive player who follows the flow of their team rather than creating and directing it, you are gonna get 50% WR from solo mm and deserve it.


This is true most of the time, the problem is when you have one style of playing an you have another "vocal leader" on your team too who has a different style/way of thinking about your team make up, so if you think you have a gank heavy squad, they think you have a 4 protect 1 squad you running in to a serious problem. Like I said your right and that will work most of the time (I have very strong opinions and feel I know dota well enough to share them but I'm also a SUPER aggressive player) it just when you run into a clash of Ideas that this become a problem. i.e. you have a 3 man gank comming on you from bot... your under tower and pings are comming out like crazy, one person is screaming "b" while another is yelling for everyone to TP and counter gank...your main carry TP's in an no one else...ends up being a 3v2 under tower and they walk out with 2 kills to your 1...been there done that.

Ok so lets rationalize how to fix this...we need to decided how we want to play...how do we respond next time. and now we've got 3 min of in game discussion going on and 3 decide to play Farm for fame and the other two decide to play Gank ageddon

sorry for the bit of the rant I really do agree with what your saying but sometimes their is not an agreement and other times you end up with that player who just doesn't have the skill to execute, you've all been there, the Magnus who skewers up on to the cliff, the clockwork who cant hit a single hook, the enigma who blackholes creeps for farm, the tide who cant press V (or whatever the non legacy key for ulti is) except to kill steal, the list goes on and on.

what your saying can and does work much of the time, but especially if your just starting out trying to direct the flow of the game, dont expect it to go smooth...or for your calls to be successful all the time.

Or there's always the chance that the other team is doing the exact same thing and either executes better or simply out picks you.)

*TL,DR*
what Hamz Said works but you need some experience and it doesn't work ALL the time


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Usually you have a support to look out for the main Carry and how he is effected by other enemy units. Did not get any help like that. For alk i get phase boot first so i dont miss stun, then i go for armlet. I think thats a amazing item on alch once he uses his ultimate. After that i got the Speed hammer (+24 Damage and 80+ speed). After that i got basher. At this point i had about 3K hp with ult and armlet. If my team initiated i could kill 4 people. If i started the fight i would still die. The only logical item from there i though was AC but i could be wrong. I got AC and thats all the items i got.


AC is good, Shivas also is awesome...a support with a Mek is really nice too mid game +2 armor when activated can help...google and find one of those nice HP/Armor charts that show when you should buy HP vs when you should buy Armor

*Edit* Doh! didnt mean to Dbl post I was responding to several posts back and then responded to the most recent not realizing that no one had posted in between


----------



## redalert

http://gosugamers.net/dota2/news/23712-skywrath-mage-added-tusk-and-drow-to-be-in-cm New Hero


----------



## LilBuckz

Getting a decent winrate for me has been about learning to play all of the roles really well. I support mostly (if not randoming) because that is what the team often lacks, and I have improved greatly since my days of playing HoN. I have learned warding isn't about just making sure you keep vision of the runes, you can provide your team with so much just by warding and counter warding.

It makes the game way easier if you have an idea of what your teammates should be doing though. Like playing carries sometimes really helps me understand when I support what I need to do to make sure they can farm safely.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is true most of the time, the problem is when you have one style of playing an you have another "vocal leader" on your team too who has a different style/way of thinking about your team make up, so if you think you have a gank heavy squad, they think you have a 4 protect 1 squad you running in to a serious problem. Like I said your right and that will work most of the time (I have very strong opinions and feel I know dota well enough to share them but I'm also a SUPER aggressive player) it just when you run into a clash of Ideas that this become a problem. i.e. you have a 3 man gank comming on you from bot... your under tower and pings are comming out like crazy, one person is screaming "b" while another is yelling for everyone to TP and counter gank...your main carry TP's in an no one else...ends up being a 3v2 under tower and they walk out with 2 kills to your 1...been there done that.
> 
> Ok so lets rationalize how to fix this...we need to decided how we want to play...how do we respond next time. and now we've got 3 min of in game discussion going on and 3 decide to play Farm for fame and the other two decide to play Gank ageddon
> 
> sorry for the bit of the rant I really do agree with what your saying but sometimes their is not an agreement and other times you end up with that player who just doesn't have the skill to execute, you've all been there, the Magnus who skewers up on to the cliff, the clockwork who cant hit a single hook, the enigma who blackholes creeps for farm, the tide who cant press V (or whatever the non legacy key for ulti is) except to kill steal, the list goes on and on.
> 
> what your saying can and does work much of the time, but especially if your just starting out trying to direct the flow of the game, dont expect it to go smooth...or for your calls to be successful all the time.
> 
> Or there's always the chance that the other team is doing the exact same thing and either executes better or simply out picks you.)
> 
> *TL,DR*
> what Hamz Said works but you need some experience and it doesn't work ALL the time


I have to agree, stuff that like that does happen and sometimes you are with people that don't even speak English and want to do their own thing. But like you mentioned I am trying to give an indication of what will work most of the time, and at the very least will push you to that 50% winrate and beyond.

The best way to learn about this game is watching pro players stream who EXPLAIN what they are doing. By this I mean dignitas.aui_2000, he is far better for learning than anyone else and always randoms his heroes so you can get all the roles too. Merlini is very popular for people trying to learn but I personally found he doesn't explain that much during his games from all the streams of his that I've watched, but does talk strategy afterwards and inbetween games. Aui_2000 explains absolutely everything even whilst he is playing, including his playstyle, his builds, the map movement, etc.

If you want to learn warding watch fnaticRC.n0tail (he doesn't talk about it but he buys wards whenever his team needs them even if he is carrying, and his mid-game ward placement is really interesting and unusual). He used to always solo queue as well, which can help you if you want to know the kind of mindset you need to win solo mm games, but he has been partying a bit recently (only with 1 or 2 friends though).

If you want to learn how to own solo mid with a few select heroes then BlitzDota is worth a watch. He sometimes explains his solo mid thought process which is really helpful, but only for a few heroes. That said he is probably the best Storm Spirit player ever and always worth a laugh.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I have to agree, stuff that like that does happen and sometimes you are with people that don't even speak English and want to do their own thing. But like you mentioned I am trying to give an indication of what will work most of the time, and at the very least will push you to that 50% winrate and beyond.
> 
> The best way to learn about this game is watching pro players stream who EXPLAIN what they are doing. By this I mean dignitas.aui_2000, he is far better for learning than anyone else and always randoms his heroes so you can get all the roles too. Merlini is very popular for people trying to learn but I personally found he doesn't explain that much during his games from all the streams of his that I've watched, but does talk strategy afterwards and inbetween games. Aui_2000 explains absolutely everything even whilst he is playing, including his playstyle, his builds, the map movement, etc.
> 
> If you want to learn warding watch fnaticRC.n0tail (he doesn't talk about it but he buys wards whenever his team needs them even if he is carrying, and his mid-game ward placement is really interesting and unusual). He used to always solo queue as well, which can help you if you want to know the kind of mindset you need to win solo mm games, but he has been partying a bit recently (only with 1 or 2 friends though).
> 
> If you want to learn how to own solo mid with a few select heroes then BlitzDota is worth a watch. He sometimes explains his solo mid thought process which is really helpful, but only for a few heroes. That said he is probably the best Storm Spirit player ever and always worth a laugh.


Yeah Aui_2000 and Merlini are good casters. Merlini usually explains his mistakes and tries. Aui in the other hand watching him play pub or ixdl he is always try harding hence he is 10 top in Win/Loss %. Notail in the other hand is a funny guy and amazing with meppo.


----------



## LilBuckz

N0Tail Meepo is crazy, he is definitely my favorite player.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> N0Tail Meepo is crazy, he is definitely my favorite player.


Easy hero to play if you can micro that is. Easy to shut down but people never see him as a threat.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> now your 10-2...sry about that...the game started off decent then meepo got out of control...stupid me didnt even realize there was a meepo till 10 min in


idc. just a game.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Easy hero to play if you can micro that is. Easy to shut down but people never see him as a threat.


I still dont think he is an easy hero (relatively, I think the argument could be made that he is in the 3-5 hardest heroes to play). I see people make an argument like this a lot, saying that Chen, or Meepo aren't that hard to play. They still are harder than most heroes are, unless you can name a bunch that are harder (off the top of my head I would say the hardest few to play really well are invoker, rubick, chen, meepo, tinker, visage, beastmaster).


----------



## redalert

BlitzDota is really good with Storm. I think its fnaticRC.n0tail that is really good with Puck or I am thinking of someone else? Puck seems to be in almost ever pro game so its hard to remember.


----------



## LilBuckz

N0tail plays puck well, but I think hes on par with other top mids with puck (Dendi, S4 etc.). I think H4nn1 has played puck for Fnatic also, but less recently with N0tail taking mid most of the time.


----------



## Jim888

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I have to agree, stuff that like that does happen and sometimes you are with people that don't even speak English and want to do their own thing. But like you mentioned I am trying to give an indication of what will work most of the time, and at the very least will push you to that 50% winrate and beyond.
> 
> The best way to learn about this game is watching pro players stream who EXPLAIN what they are doing. By this I mean dignitas.aui_2000, he is far better for learning than anyone else and always randoms his heroes so you can get all the roles too. Merlini is very popular for people trying to learn but I personally found he doesn't explain that much during his games from all the streams of his that I've watched, but does talk strategy afterwards and inbetween games. Aui_2000 explains absolutely everything even whilst he is playing, including his playstyle, his builds, the map movement, etc.
> 
> If you want to learn warding watch fnaticRC.n0tail (he doesn't talk about it but he buys wards whenever his team needs them even if he is carrying, and his mid-game ward placement is really interesting and unusual). He used to always solo queue as well, which can help you if you want to know the kind of mindset you need to win solo mm games, but he has been partying a bit recently (only with 1 or 2 friends though).
> 
> If you want to learn how to own solo mid with a few select heroes then BlitzDota is worth a watch. He sometimes explains his solo mid thought process which is really helpful, but only for a few l. That said he is probably the best Storm Spirit player ever and always worth a laugh.






Another one who I really love (though he's not been real active recently.) Is Luminous fantastic knowledge of the game, he's the first dota caster I watched regularly back in dota 1. Another one who trys to explain while he plays is purge, though I feel he's not as knowledgeable as some of these others and I often tend to disagree with some of his item builds/skill builds. But he still has a lot of good info.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I hear that nth Admiral bulldog is good with Lone D. Never seen him play LD though.


----------



## redalert

The one thing I noticed about the Pro games the same heroes get play for the most part. The other thing I noticed if a team is desperate PL gets picked and usually stomps that game. I only seen one team lose with PL once so far out of the 10 or so games that I seen with a PL in it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The one thing I noticed about the Pro games the same heroes get play for the most part. The other thing I noticed if a team is desperate PL gets picked and usually stomps that game. I only seen one team lose with PL once so far out of the 10 or so games that I seen with a PL in it.


OMG i hate Cancer Lance so much. I hate especially Blacks PL


----------



## evilferret

Thanks for all the responses on warding!

My schedule been messed up, can't wait till I can play at normal hours again.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> I can't ever get a consistent winstreak trying to solo-queue in this game. I dare say it's fixed to an extent, because consistently, every time...i mean every single time i'm on a winstreak i get a devastating loss streak soon aftter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Ive noticed that too, but it's not like the player is free of blame. Part of the reason the losses happen is because you get complacent after winning games and don't play to your best.


I've noticed that too, just that opposite to what you were saying, knowing it almost as a fact that my streak will break this game or the one after, I tend to play increasingly careful game after game in a streak.

That, of course, is not to say that being careful equals to playing well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The one thing I noticed about the Pro games the same heroes get play for the most part. The other thing I noticed if a team is desperate PL gets picked and usually stomps that game. I only seen one team lose with PL once so far out of the 10 or so games that I seen with a PL in it.


I recall watching more than 1 pro game with PL losing, probably 2..... That said I've probably watched not more than 6-7 pro games with PL in them.

In one game the PL's team got totally stomped so he can't turn the tide by himself even though he's decently farmed.

In the other game the two teams were even, but the opposing team, with a Gyro, was able to survive through the strongest time of PL (30-45 mins?) and slowly even out the field with Gyro insane damage and eventually pushed in with rapier

PL is that good imo is because he gets to max usefulness a decent bit earlier than most other hard carries (around 30 mins) due to his excellence in jungling and split pushing. However he tops out quicker than the other carries due to him relying on illusions on dealing damage / surviving.

Haven't seen PL in a pro game in the streams I watch in the recent 2 - 3 weeks though


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The one thing I noticed about the Pro games the same heroes get play for the most part. The other thing I noticed if a team is desperate PL gets picked and usually stomps that game. I only seen one team lose with PL once so far out of the 10 or so games that I seen with a PL in it.


Anytime you run into pro stacks, you want to win right? And these guys are streaming and randoming so don't care as much. So that's why you end up seeing the same things every game.

Also Timbersaw (if you can get a decent start) is great against pl push. I was able to solo defend against pl images (fully maxed) with 4rax down for 15 mins by myself while my team tried to push/fed more. Timber's mana issues are obnoxious early game though, which keeps him right below Clockwerk for favorite offlanes.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Another one who I really love (though he's not been real active recently.) Is Luminous fantastic knowledge of the game, he's the first dota caster I watched regularly back in dota 1. Another one who trys to explain while he plays is purge, though I feel he's not as knowledgeable as some of these others and I often tend to disagree with some of his item builds/skill builds. But he still has a lot of good info.


I forgot to mention Lumi, before the advent of twitch streams Lumi was THE goto out of all the Dota casters, from Dota 1 right into Dota 2. The most educational whilst also entertaining.. I feel like I know him personally









Nowadays I still watch all his casts, but the fact they aren't as good at improving your play as watching pro players do their stuff. He doesn't always understand why the pros do things. There were some dual casts back though, Lumi plus EternalEnvy (pro), they were the best casts I have EVER watched, EternalEnvy lets you know all the mindset and inner thinking of captaining a pro team, and stuff you would never even think of. Really helps your metagame understanding.

Anyway you guys should check out Luminous's advanced guides series. There are only a few heroes so far, but those are the BEST guides to those heroes I have ever seen. The likes of joindota and dotacinema get millions of views for the most generic, shallow depth guides that they just churn out to meet a quota, whereas Luminous delivers indepth guides after actually playing the hero for a hundred games or so and testing personally all the ways to build them.

Purge is great for beginners who want to learn to play a specific hero. The Purge Plays series has every single hero up and in one second you can find a pretty standard item build and skill build and playstyle for any hero you like. That said his skill level is far below the actual pros, so you won't see amazing stuff in his games. I don't watch him too much any more (I also don't like the way he is so harsh on his teammates if they are slightly lower skill than him... he has no patience at all, telling them off when he is making pretty bad mistakes himself - but that's only my feeling anyway).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I hear that nth Admiral bulldog is good with Lone D. Never seen him play LD though.


He ONLY plays LD: http://dotabuff.com/players/51068005


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I forgot to mention Lumi, before the advent of twitch streams Lumi was THE goto out of all the Dota casters, from Dota 1 right into Dota 2. The most educational whilst also entertaining.. I feel like I know him personally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays I still watch all his casts, but the fact they aren't as good at improving your play as watching pro players do their stuff. He doesn't always understand why the pros do things. There were some dual casts back though, Lumi plus EternalEnvy (pro), they were the best casts I have EVER watched, EternalEnvy lets you know all the mindset and inner thinking of captaining a pro team, and stuff you would never even think of. Really helps your metagame understanding.
> 
> Anyway you guys should check out Luminous's advanced guides series. There are only a few heroes so far, but those are the BEST guides to those heroes I have ever seen. The likes of joindota and dotacinema get millions of views for the most generic, shallow depth guides that they just churn out to meet a quota, whereas Luminous delivers indepth guides after actually playing the hero for a hundred games or so and testing personally all the ways to build them.
> 
> Purge is great for beginners who want to learn to play a specific hero. The Purge Plays series has every single hero up and in one second you can find a pretty standard item build and skill build and playstyle for any hero you like. That said his skill level is far below the actual pros, so you won't see amazing stuff in his games. I don't watch him too much any more (I also don't like the way he is so harsh on his teammates if they are slightly lower skill than him... he has no patience at all, telling them off when he is making pretty bad mistakes himself - but that's only my feeling anyway).
> He ONLY plays LD: http://dotabuff.com/players/51068005


Lol I feel the same way...I found dotacommentaries.com about a month after it started and really enjoyed the community there... darthozzan was one of my favorite to read his posts, very articulate, but for a fun cast you couldn't beat Ianjamesbarnett his pause on WR and discussion on how she looked like his sister is classic. There was another pro player who did casts with Lumi (not EE though his dual casts were amazing) and explained everything: picks, movement, warding, why someone was standing still it was awesome...whish I could remember who.


----------



## WALSRU

Got fed as Warlock last night. Aghs, Necro3, Refresher. I had a lot of minions


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I forgot to mention Lumi, before the advent of twitch streams Lumi was THE goto out of all the Dota casters, from Dota 1 right into Dota 2. The most educational whilst also entertaining.. I feel like I know him personally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays I still watch all his casts, but the fact they aren't as good at improving your play as watching pro players do their stuff. He doesn't always understand why the pros do things. There were some dual casts back though, Lumi plus EternalEnvy (pro), they were the best casts I have EVER watched, EternalEnvy lets you know all the mindset and inner thinking of captaining a pro team, and stuff you would never even think of. Really helps your metagame understanding.
> 
> Anyway you guys should check out Luminous's advanced guides series. There are only a few heroes so far, but those are the BEST guides to those heroes I have ever seen. The likes of joindota and dotacinema get millions of views for the most generic, shallow depth guides that they just churn out to meet a quota, whereas Luminous delivers indepth guides after actually playing the hero for a hundred games or so and testing personally all the ways to build them.
> 
> Purge is great for beginners who want to learn to play a specific hero. The Purge Plays series has every single hero up and in one second you can find a pretty standard item build and skill build and playstyle for any hero you like. That said his skill level is far below the actual pros, so you won't see amazing stuff in his games. I don't watch him too much any more (I also don't like the way he is so harsh on his teammates if they are slightly lower skill than him... he has no patience at all, telling them off when he is making pretty bad mistakes himself - but that's only my feeling anyway).
> He ONLY plays LD: http://dotabuff.com/players/51068005


Does Dotabuff not work any more? All starts are months old.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Does anyone have a reply of Sven where he was contested quite a bit but still managed to get a good build (due to skill) ... I want to see the train of thought for this character

Also, are huds tradable ? ... ( I have crappy items but I do have a strange rare storm thrasher and other stuff if anyone has a spare dire hud)


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Lol I feel the same way...I found dotacommentaries.com about a month after it started and really enjoyed the community there... darthozzan was one of my favorite to read his posts, very articulate, but for a fun cast you couldn't beat Ianjamesbarnett his pause on WR and discussion on how she looked like his sister is classic. There was another pro player who did casts with Lumi (not EE though his dual casts were amazing) and explained everything: picks, movement, warding, why someone was standing still it was awesome...whish I could remember who.


I'll have a check back through his casts and see if I can find it, might have been Synderen?

But yeah Ian was amazing for lulz thanks for reminding me! And Nebu1a with his Dota daily was actually somewhat educational at times... I was a part of DC in the beginning too, but then I left Dota for a long while and when I came back it just wasn't the same. Now it's all about live casting and there are no discussions on posted videos or anything really going on at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does Dotabuff not work any more? All starts are months old.


It does work, but only if you enable share statistics within the Dota 2 settings. AdmiralBulldog obviously hasn't done that so DotaBuff can only access his games from before this permission requirement was patched in, ie 3 months ago.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I also don't like the way [purge] is so harsh on his teammates if they are slightly lower skill than him... he has no patience at all, telling them off when he is making pretty bad mistakes himself


Same.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Does anyone have a reply of Sven where he was contested quite a bit but still managed to get a good build (due to skill) ... I want to see the train of thought for this character
> 
> Also, are huds tradable ? ... (I have crappy items but I do have a strange rare storm thrasher and other stuff if anyone has a spare dire hud)


I dont know but I've bought a half dozen keys trying to get one...I dont care a whole lot about in game items but man I really like those HUDs...and couriers I like couriers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I'll have a check back through his casts and see if I can find it, might have been Synderen?
> 
> But yeah Ian was amazing for lulz thanks for reminding me! And Nebu1a with his Dota daily was actually somewhat educational at times... I was a part of DC in the beginning too, but then I left Dota for a long while and when I came back it just wasn't the same. Now it's all about live casting and there are no discussions on posted videos or anything really going on at all.


yeah I kinda bailed on the site itself and just started using the casters VODs, Lumi and LD are doing the G1 series (LD more than Lumi)

Synderen, yeah I think that might have been who it was, man makes me wanna go back and watch some...that 10 min Rosh fight by Starsboba where Rasta cast his ult 4 times (no refresher the fight just lasted that long) I think Jack commented it..(him and Bballin have the MOST annoying voices in all the the dota commentary scene) but was still an amazing fight.


----------



## hamzatm

In other news I just published my first guide:
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=139153066

How to get a 78% winrate with Lich! Works best in Normal/High bracket but still effective in Very High. You can click the subscribe button and it will appear in game via the builds feature.

Any and all feedback welcome, especially constructive criticism.


----------



## LilBuckz

I wouldn't really pick Lich to fill that type of role, but if you weren't really a support for the early game the rest seems to make sense. I dont think you need all that regen to start with (tangoes + salve or 2x tangoes to start seems fine) for most situations. I also go level 1 nuke sometimes, if starting in the safe lane, but I agree that sacrifice is a better choice generally.

I also think I wouldn't ever really be getting a shadow blade over force staff.

Not sure I have ever really played Lich in a non supporting role, but could be fun I suppose.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Lich does not get played much and Shadow blade could be fun to initiate with the nuke. For lane support if ranged i get Lion. Up stun and mana drain and @ lv 3 all you do is Spam both. For melle heros veno is epic. just up both poisons and they cant do any farming.


----------



## Deceit

Hearing about pub tales makes me shiver.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> I wouldn't really pick Lich to fill that type of role, but if you weren't really a support for the early game the rest seems to make sense. I dont think you need all that regen to start with (tangoes + salve or 2x tangoes to start seems fine) for most situations. I also go level 1 nuke sometimes, if starting in the safe lane, but I agree that sacrifice is a better choice generally.
> 
> I also think I wouldn't ever really be getting a shadow blade over force staff.
> 
> Not sure I have ever really played Lich in a non supporting role, but could be fun I suppose.


Yeah I stated it is not a support Lich build. You can choose Lich for support, and you can choose Lich to play semi-carry and dominate the early mid game, its up to you.

The reason you have all that regen is because you are going to play so aggressively. The whole point of the laning phase is to pick up on your level advantage you get from sacrifice spam and harass as much as possible. As I put in the description tip for tangoes to explain, that means trading hits, that means trading nukes, that means keeping them away from the creeps and the only way you can do that is if you have more regen than them.

Feel free to have a go and try this playstyle!

Level 1 nuke is only if you are going to go for first blood, I can't see any reason why you wouldn't get sacrifice... You can deny 2 creeps from the first wave completely!

Shadow blade is purely for fun, as stated in the description. It's role is to simply build upon a game you have already won by being unkillable and having enough DPS to pick off solo heroes. Force staff is definitely for more serious games


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Like i said wins will still determine who you will go against. If you have 100 wins you will get pair with people that have 70-120 wins usually. Now loses also play the other role. If you less then 100. Lets say 40 or 60 you will get paired in very high bracket. I know this these things well because i have started from 0 wins 3 times. The lower the wins the more numbs you get to play with. Unless you play with 1 or 2 friends it will be hard to break the 50% W/L.


What? I have ~600 games played. I regularly get matched with people who have far beyond 1000 games played (500 wins). Correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## That Guy

http://dotabuff.com/matches/175975635

My 2nd pub game before work. Pubs gonna pub.


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Yeah I stated it is not a support Lich build. You can choose Lich for support, and you can choose Lich to play semi-carry and dominate the early mid game, its up to you.
> 
> The reason you have all that regen is because you are going to play so aggressively. The whole point of the laning phase is to pick up on your level advantage you get from sacrifice spam and harass as much as possible. As I put in the description tip for tangoes to explain, that means trading hits, that means trading nukes, that means keeping them away from the creeps and the only way you can do that is if you have more regen than them.
> 
> Feel free to have a go and try this playstyle!
> 
> Level 1 nuke is only if you are going to go for first blood, I can't see any reason why you wouldn't get sacrifice... You can deny 2 creeps from the first wave completely!
> 
> Shadow blade is purely for fun, as stated in the description. It's role is to simply build upon a game you have already won by being unkillable and having enough DPS to pick off solo heroes. Force staff is definitely for more serious games


Well, there are better heroes to dominate the midgame with... than Lich. Lich actually falls off quiet hard.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> What? I have ~600 games played. I regularly get matched with people who have far beyond 1000 games played (500 wins). Correlation does not imply causation.


Same here but that usually happen when someone else in your team has matching wins/games to that guy. For exmaple in one game i had the least wins. 280. They had 320/550/480/600/380


----------



## redalert

If anyone is interested http://www.twitch.tv/thegdstudio Dignitas vs Alliance


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If anyone is interested http://www.twitch.tv/thegdstudio Dignitas vs Alliance


Yeah i was watching that match. Mag so good for team fights.

http://strawpoll.me/17887/ VOTE Dota 2


----------



## Necrolust

s4 showing how its done


----------



## evilferret

Just watched Kaipi vs Empire Game 2.

Don't get to see Ursa often.

I must sound like a broken record but do we have enough people interested in setting up a time to play an OCN inhouse?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just watched Kaipi vs Empire Game 2.
> 
> Don't get to see Ursa often.
> 
> I must sound like a broken record but do we have enough people interested in setting up a time to play an OCN inhouse?


Next week i am all up. Would love me inhouse games.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah i was watching that match. Mag so good for team fights.
> 
> http://strawpoll.me/17887/ VOTE Dota 2


Game 3 and 4 were pub stomps maybe game 5 will be a competitive game

I would play an inhouse game


----------



## Zulli85

Nice to see this thread has picked up quite a bit lately. Don't forget about the OCN channel folks and if you haven't been invited to the Steam group just let me know.







Also, its..

FAAANNNNNN

DANNNNNGGGGG

GOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## evilferret

Hi Zulli!

Should have asked people to put available times so we can try to set this up.

I'm on EST and usually play 10 EST - whenever. Would prefer Saturday night (so we can get a few games in).

Hopefully we can find a common time and set a day up.


----------



## evilferret

Hi Zulli!

Should have asked people to put available times so we can try to set this up.

I'm on EST and usually play 10 EST - whenever. Would prefer Saturday night (so we can get a few games in).

Hopefully we can find a common time and set a day up.

Edit: Ugh, stupid double post.


----------



## redalert

OMG at the last game Dignitas vs Alliance crazy ending


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> OMG at the last game Dignitas vs Alliance crazy ending


Yeah. Dig should have won. Its funny who ever picked Mag wins. I think its easy to win against all. Just pick LD and Admiral cant play jack.


----------



## redalert

Yeah Dig blew it at the end


----------



## Awsan

Was having fun with pudge until i took a look @ my HP xD what a coincidence


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hi Zulli!
> 
> Should have asked people to put available times so we can try to set this up.
> 
> I'm on EST and usually play 10 EST - whenever. Would prefer Saturday night (so we can get a few games in).
> 
> Hopefully we can find a common time and set a day up.
> 
> Edit: Ugh, stupid double post.


A Saturday or Sunday would be the best days. The only problem with that time is its ok for us guys in the US but for anyone in the EU its the middle of the night.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> A Saturday or Sunday would be the best days. The only problem with that time is its ok for us guys in the US but for anyone in the EU its the middle of the night.


Hopefully people who want to do inhouse games will chime in with preferred times.

I can play earlier/later on weekends so just looking to see ideal times from everybody and try to schedule around it.


----------



## That Guy

I'm usually not on during the week until after midnight EDT/EST. Weekends vary.


----------



## Jim888

Pick a day...about a week out or so and see how many ppl are available...most nights I CAN be on from ~8:30 EDT (gmt-4) till about midnight...after that I pretty much fall asleep at the keyboard/get raged on


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> 
> 
> Was having fun with pudge until i took a look @ my HP xD what a coincidence


I dont get it?


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> I dont get it?


i7 3770k


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> I dont get it?


Look at the poster's CPU.

How does the 27th sound?

Ugh, thanks Jim. Forgot we're on EDT.

Guess we try to get more input before trying to set a time.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hi Zulli!
> 
> Should have asked people to put available times so we can try to set this up.
> 
> I'm on EST and usually play 10 EST - whenever. Would prefer Saturday night (so we can get a few games in).
> 
> Hopefully we can find a common time and set a day up.


I'm usually around the same time as well. I play with my friends a lot so I may or may not be able to game with you, depends on the night. Message me sometime if you want though.

So that game 5 dignitas vs alliance was good for a while but the ending was bad imo. dignitas could have easily stopped that push but I'm guessing they didn't care that much.


----------



## Necrolust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just watched Kaipi vs Empire Game 2.
> 
> Don't get to see Ursa often.
> 
> I must sound like a broken record but do we have enough people interested in setting up a time to play an OCN inhouse?


That would be amazing


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm usually around the same time as well. I play with my friends a lot so I may or may not be able to game with you, depends on the night. Message me sometime if you want though.
> 
> So that game 5 dignitas vs alliance was good for a while but the ending was bad imo. dignitas could have easily stopped that push but I'm guessing they didn't care that much.


Also the cast was botched so hard, not showing what was happening at the Dire throne. Instead we got to watch an anti mage auto attack radiant throne while with no idea what dire was at (and there was a 3 man RP there). The game itself was pretty good, not as epic as some people seemed to make it out as IMO.


----------



## Jim888

Dbl post sorry


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> How does the 27th sound?


Sat 27th works for me
So do we want to say meet in the ocn chanel...with the first game STARTING at 10?

Stupid mobile dbl post sry


----------



## Awsan

Is any one able to connect to the servers?

EDIT:Never mind it connected after the 10th time

Avicii ft. Lana Del Rey - Dance In The Water

for progressive-house lovers


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> Is any one able to connect to the servers?
> 
> EDIT:Never mind it connected after the 10th time
> 
> Avicii ft. Lana Del Rey - Dance In The Water
> 
> for progressive-house lovers


Yeah took forever


----------



## Zulli85

Yeah its lookin' pretty jacked atm, been searching for a game for like 5 mins now.


----------



## redalert

Played a game last night with some OCN guys and they carried me to a win lol. I was just checking out SKYWRATH MAGE skills on dota2 website and his ulti at level 3 is 800 mana


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Played a game last night with some OCN guys and they carried me to a win lol. I was just checking out SKYWRATH MAGE skills on dota2 website and his ulti at level 3 is 800 mana


Thats why u pick pugna and Mage is useless and all he has to do i watch out for ward and get killed instantly form carry. As long as the other team does not have silencer, nyx, pugna but other then that he is easy to kill especially inv hero like clinkz, riki , bh.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

What is a good early game item for 30+ IAS/Dex ? ...

normally I try rush a 10 min or less midas on my Faceless Void but I am looking for items that can give me the same boost if I don't manage to farm for Midas


----------



## hamzatm

Get battlefury and treads and actually kill something during chrono.

But if you are having trouble farming midas you may have trouble farming battlefury.


----------



## That Guy

If you have trouble farming in general, you are going to have a bad time.


----------



## AznRage

Hey guys







haven't posted here in a while.

Hoping to see you guys online (im in the OCN chat every so often) and get some games going, me and my friend (his name is An4rchyZ on OCN here i believe) have started to live stream some of our games so our little nooby buddies from school can watch us play


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrolust*
> 
> That would be amazing


Hey everyone








Here is an image of Necrolust and I playing some Dota 2. I give him so many chances to beat me but oh well. I guess we all can't be good at everything.


----------



## Jim888

So I thought it would be easier to put all of this in one place
So here's a gdoc link for user name/ign and availability

I hope the link works I'm having trouble embedding it from my phone

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&usp=drive_web


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> So I thought it would be easier to put all of this in one place
> So here's a gdoc link for user name/ign and availability
> 
> I hope the link works I'm having trouble embedding it from my phone
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&usp=drive_web


You need permission to access this item. when I clicked the link


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You need permission to access this item. when I clicked the link


fixed it


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> What is a good early game item for 30+ IAS/Dex ? ...
> 
> normally I try rush a 10 min or less midas on my Faceless Void but I am looking for items that can give me the same boost if I don't manage to farm for Midas


'

I always love a MoM in Void. Midas is not really needed. Up E and by level 7 you should have MoM complete. You can farm faster and 90% to kill most players in chronos.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> fixed it


I put my name down oh GG last night btw. I will be on tonight to play some games.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> '
> 
> I always love a MoM in Void. Midas is not really needed. Up E and by level 7 you should have MoM complete. You can farm faster and 90% to kill most players in chronos.


I never get MoM on Void as a first item, it gives you no damage (also means you lifesteal almost nothing) so you can't get chrono kills unless they are really low, and it farms slower than battlefury/maelstrom. Also the damage increase will destroy you if you actually use it in teamfights.

MoM is OK in some situations after you already have some damage items, but I can't think of any scenario when you should rush it.

Midas is far better if you are playing for late game, and the level advantage really lets you dominate provided you don't die during those 10 minutes that you're extra weak after investing 2k gold in a Midas.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I never get MoM on Void as a first item, it gives you no damage (also means you lifesteal almost nothing) so you can't get chrono kills unless they are really low, and it farms slower than battlefury/maelstrom. Also the damage increase will destroy you if you actually use it in teamfights.
> 
> MoM is OK in some situations after you already have some damage items, but I can't think of any scenario when you should rush it.
> 
> Midas is far better if you are playing for late game, and the level advantage really lets you dominate provided you don't die during those 10 minutes that you're extra weak after investing 2k gold in a Midas.


Power Treads always first. Gives you good speed stats.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Sat 27th works for me
> So do we want to say meet in the ocn chanel...with the first game STARTING at 10?
> 
> Stupid mobile dbl post sry


27th at 10 EDT sounds good to me.

Hopefully more people will jump on board or give us time schedules. I wouldn't mind pushing it a few hrs earlier/later (though later is better) to get more people.

Read about the possible guild/clan functions. Hope they add this in, will make inhouse games so much easier to setup.

Edit: Added myself to the list. Only 3 of us. Makes me sad.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I put my name down oh GG last night btw. I will be on tonight to play some games.


Yeah we had a few gg last night... were you in the last one where we should have lost? I won't be on tonight BTW...wife wants to watch a movie.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> '
> 
> I always love a MoM in Void. Midas is not really needed. Up E and by level 7 you should have MoM complete. You can farm faster and 90% to kill most players in chronos.


Basically same cost get treads + glove towards mjolnir gives you the same IAS but you also can tread switch to get some DMG/HP/manager
And its 500g towards your next item

@EF its OK its only been up for 2hrs.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am in my highest win streak right now. if i exclude 1 loss its about 19 wins. lol will 11 streak. All this Random hero and solo mm.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am in my highest win streak right now. if i exclude 1 loss its about 19 wins. lol will 11 streak. All this Random hero and solo mm.


Wow that's nice man...till 2 days ago it was about the opposite for me


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Wow that's nice man...till 2 days ago it was about the opposite for me


It was horrible before that. I think to win just make smart pick and don't play 5-6 games a day lol. I keep it 2-3 MAX and if i want to play more i just practice with bots.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Yeah we had a few gg last night... were you in the last one where we should have lost? I won't be on tonight BTW...wife wants to watch a movie.
> Basically same cost get treads + glove towards mjolnir gives you the same IAS but you also can tread switch to get some DMG/HP/manager
> And its 500g towards your next item
> 
> @EF its OK its only been up for 2hrs.


Yeah I was in the last one playing AA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am in my highest win streak right now. if i exclude 1 loss its about 19 wins. lol will 11 streak. All this Random hero and solo mm.


nice streak


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> So I thought it would be easier to put all of this in one place
> So here's a gdoc link for user name/ign and availability
> 
> I hope the link works I'm having trouble embedding it from my phone
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&usp=drive_web


Added my info and edited it slightly for appearance. I'll probably forget about Saturday so if I'm on Steam feel free to message me.


----------



## Awsan

My username is: ViN_ThE_DuMmY,i play some where between 10pm-5am (GMT +3),and might try to catch up on the 27th!


----------



## Necrolust

If you can not farm midas or battlefury on your void go for maelstorm ... It is good item for farming as well as it gives you nice attack speed boost


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Added my info and edited it slightly for appearance. I'll probably forget about Saturday so if I'm on Steam feel free to message me.


Thank you... I did it on my phone and I couldn't adjust the margins.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> My username is: ViN_ThE_DuMmY,i play some where between 10pm-5am (GMT +3),and might try to catch up on the 27th!


you forgot the "!" at the end of your name so I fixed it. I also added a Mach Making column and updated each of the current members on there MM if you know your MM please put it there as you add your name, if you dont know it/want to be lazy thats fine I dont mind looking it up.

LINK to OCN DOTA list


----------



## redalert

I added my Dotabuff info


----------



## Jim888

so anyone play skywrath mage? whats your thoughts on him?

I played one quick bot match just to check him out...his animation is pretty nice (about 10x better than DOTA 1)

but I dont realy see his role in the current meta, I mean in a pub you could go massive spell burst line up and get a veil but anything works in pubs


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> so anyone play skywrath mage? whats your thoughts on him?
> 
> I played one quick bot match just to check him out...his animation is pretty nice (about 10x better than DOTA 1)
> 
> but I dont realy see his role in the current meta, I mean in a pub you could go massive spell burst line up and get a veil but anything works in pubs


Dominates clockwerk unless clockwerk gets a blademail and farm


----------



## Emissary of Pain

farming B.fury is something I always do even if it takes me a little longer than normal ... ...

It's just that I am not sure that a late midas is worth it so I was looking for something to get in it's place if I am running behind with my items ... Should I skip midas in that case and just go b.fury ?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I think him and NP can always land his ultimate. Very easy hero to kill though. I have not played him other then practice game.


----------



## HarrisLam

zeus DC from the game 2 mins in, no kills no deaths, we waited for him a bit then just let it go and he proceed to time out 5 mins later, but the game didnt say "no stats will be recorded this game" ?

Why?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> zeus DC from the game 2 mins in, no kills no deaths, we waited for him a bit then just let it go and he proceed to time out 5 mins later, but the game didnt say "no stats will be recorded this game" ?
> 
> Why?


"Safe to leave" known as "abandonment" does not mean that no stats will be recorded, it only means that you won't be punished for leaving the game with Low Priority Pool or such.

There is also "Safe to leave and no stats will be recorded" known as "early abandonment" means no stats will be recorded, in addition to the thing above.

See also here
http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=23692

I think if the creep wave has spawned and they meet, and one creep dies then its considered "Abandonment" if it happens before the first creep dies its Early abandonment

but I cant find the source I read that at.


----------



## HarrisLam

hmm.....

I swear I've seen the "early abandonment" after some action in games I've had before.......


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The person has to DC before the creep wave. If he does 2 min in you still get to loss.


----------



## That Guy

http://dotabuff.com/matches/177644988

First time PL.

I'm okay with this.

Too bad Tiny wasn't so hot.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/177644988
> 
> First time PL.
> 
> I'm okay with this.
> 
> Too bad Tiny wasn't so hot.


Your picks where super bad, 4 carry heros?? Not only that but all melee. Thats No No in dota.


----------



## hamzatm

Actually thats 2 carries, a caster, a support and a semicarry/silencer/ganker/jungler if those guys played their picks to the highest effectiveness.

All 5 are melee though


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Thank you... I did it on my phone and I couldn't adjust the margins.


Sure no problem man. Added my DotaBuff info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> so anyone play skywrath mage? whats your thoughts on him?
> 
> I played one quick bot match just to check him out...his animation is pretty nice (about 10x better than DOTA 1)
> 
> but I dont realy see his role in the current meta, I mean in a pub you could go massive spell burst line up and get a veil but anything works in pubs


I stopped playing Dota 1 before Skywrath was added and I don't know much about him but I think his ulti might be imba. Isn't it like 1200 damage in a 100 AoE or something? If you can manage to place it right it's really strong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> farming B.fury is something I always do even if it takes me a little longer than normal ... ...
> 
> It's just that I am not sure that a late midas is worth it so I was looking for something to get in it's place if I am running behind with my items ... Should I skip midas in that case and just go b.fury ?


It depends on the hero but if you are unable to farm it before like 13ish minutes you should skip it. If I recall correctly it takes another 15 or 16 minutes for it to pay for itself assuming you use it as soon as it is off cooldown.

If I skip Midas I like to go normal starting items to ring of health to boots to the rest of bfury. Might get treads first depending on the situation.


----------



## Hagelund

Tbh I think Skywrath is way to OP for the current game state.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Jim888

Skywrath and Any 2sec stun/holding skill ie trees cogs ect...but it costs 800mana...ouch if pugna has his ward up


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Skywrath and Any 2sec stun/holding skill ie trees cogs ect...but it costs 800mana...ouch if pugna has his ward up


Thats why Bloodstone is a must for him. .I dont know what build is most effective for him but from what i have seen , Arcane Boots to transition to Bloodstone, Boots to Boots of Travel, For first main item Atos. The HP/Mana and slow to use ultimate is needed. You probably needed Force Staff if ur getting ganged. Even in a smal fight if you use all ur power you will be left with next to no mana lol.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Skywrath and Any 2sec stun/holding skill ie trees cogs ect...but it costs 800mana...ouch if pugna has his ward up


Like this at 1:40





I was in a really weird game. I must of been a 5th in a 4 man stack, the game starts and all of my teammates are together and they go from lane to lane doing ganks for the 1st 10 minutes lol.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Like this at 1:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a really weird game. I must of been a 5th in a 4 man stack, the game starts and all of my teammates are together and they go from lane to lane doing ganks for the 1st 10 minutes lol.


Match id? Sounds fun to watch


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Match id? Sounds fun to watch


177791998 I was worried we were gonna lose doing 5 man ganks cause they were outleveling us during the early mid game.


----------



## Deceit

I'm not the greatest player in the world, but I've been playing this game competitively for the past half year or so, with what I considered a Tier 3/4 team. We've been only doing small tournaments, but I've had a lot of scrims and experiences playing against Tier 3-2 teams and with/against very high skilled people as well.

If anyone ever has any questions regarding competitive Dota, send me a PM and I'll be happy to help to the best of my abilities.

If you're looking to start a team/have a team already but want suggestions or criticism regarding your team's play, I'll be happy to do that as well. I'm particularly fond of strategy/theory and I have a lot of experience in this area.

I figured I'd help out any OCN members who have questions regarding this game as I've put in a lot of time and energy, and might as well do something good with it.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> farming B.fury is something I always do even if it takes me a little longer than normal ... ...
> 
> It's just that I am not sure that a late midas is worth it so I was looking for something to get in it's place if I am running behind with my items ... Should I skip midas in that case and just go b.fury ?


If you can't get a bfury in 16 minutes don't bother. Midas under 10 is easier/safer though. Void is pretty useless until he gets core items and if you're getting a bfury at 20-25 you might lose your team the game. Same with phantom assasin. Don't know why people insist running bfury on both heroes.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> I'm not the greatest player in the world, but I've been playing this game competitively for the past half year or so, with what I considered a Tier 3/4 team. We've been only doing small tournaments, but I've had a lot of scrims and experiences playing against Tier 3-2 teams and with/against very high skilled people as well.
> 
> If anyone ever has any questions regarding competitive Dota, send me a PM and I'll be happy to help to the best of my abilities.
> 
> If you're looking to start a team/have a team already but want suggestions or criticism regarding your team's play, I'll be happy to do that as well. I'm particularly fond of strategy/theory and I have a lot of experience in this area.
> 
> I figured I'd help out any OCN members who have questions regarding this game as I've put in a lot of time and energy, and might as well do something good with it.


thanks for the offer! why not frequent the thread here and help answer questions that way, after a while your post is gonna get lost.

whats your IGN I'd like to watch some of your games... would you be willing to play a few games kinda "coaching"?

also what role do you usually play?


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> thanks for the offer! why not frequent the thread here and help answer questions that way, after a while your post is gonna get lost.
> 
> whats your IGN I'd like to watch some of your games... would you be willing to play a few games kinda "coaching"?
> 
> also what role do you usually play?


Hi Jim888, my ingame name is Deceit as well, I have two accounts which I use about the same (one got started to help some newbie friends in their games), not sure how many ppl have my username though. If you want I can PM you my steam info.

I don't mind anyone wanting to watch my games, although I don't think my pubs are all that exciting.









As for the coaching I'll be happy to play with anyone that thinks it would benefit them. I don't know whether playing together or watching them play instead is better if they want advice and critique. I don't have much experience doing this kinda stuff.

Competitively I played both 1 (hard carry) and 5 (hard support). More experience playing support though, in most high profile games.

I really like this community and don't sharing any experiences I have for the new or veteran players.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> It depends on the hero but if you are unable to farm it before like 13ish minutes you should skip it. If I recall correctly it takes another 15 or 16 minutes for it to pay for itself assuming you use it as soon as it is off cooldown.
> 
> If I skip Midas I like to go normal starting items to ring of health to boots to the rest of bfury. Might get treads first depending on the situation.


I will try carrying on with the items needed or moving onto other things like hood/blade mail

I always use HoM any chance it is off cooldown even if it is on a normal creep but I also like the attack speed it gives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> If you can't get a bfury in 16 minutes don't bother. Midas under 10 is easier/safer though. Void is pretty useless until he gets core items and if you're getting a bfury at 20-25 you might lose your team the game. Same with phantom assasin. Don't know why people insist running bfury on both heroes.


Some of us are pretty new at the game so we battle to farm up items quickly ... but to my knowledge unless I am having a bad laning day ... I get my core items under 35min


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> If you can't get a bfury in 16 minutes don't bother. Midas under 10 is easier/safer though. Void is pretty useless until he gets core items and if you're getting a bfury at 20-25 you might lose your team the game. Same with phantom assasin. Don't know why people insist running bfury on both heroes.


I think 16 minutes sounds a bit steep. It depends on your hero. Void can secure some easy kills as soon as he hits lvl 6, but he can certainly not do a full teamfight before he gets more items. Getting a few kills early in the game might delay your bfury by a couple of minutes, but the rest of your team will have such a huge advantage that you can allow yourself to farm more safely without having to worry about your team getting behind. If your plan is to play 4v5 by just farming until you have all your core items, your team could more than likely have won without you in the first place.

*EDIT*

Also about HoM - it has a 100 second cooldown, for 190 gold each, so for it to have paid for itself, you'd have to use it 10 times. That's 1000 seconds, or ~16 minutes and 40 seconds. Don't forget it has 2.5x experience per creep as well, so it pays for itself sooner than that


----------



## hamzatm

You can play Void by his cooldown, its a good balance of farm and fight and doesn't leave your team 4v5 for 40 minutes:
When chronosphere is off cooldown go fight, when its on cooldown go farm


----------



## Deceit

Full on teamfight as Void prior to getting your second major item can be disastrous if you **** it up. A more safe way to use Chrono at lower levels with less farm, is to secure solo kills through ganks (if your supports rotate in) or counterganks (if they dive your tower, etc.). Ideally, you want three core items before you start teamfighting anytime Chronosphere is up. Void relies on Timelock for damage prior to getting a major damage item.

Battlefury gives decent damage, not great, and no attack speed. It's really just a farming tool (later in the game, the cleave will become a bigger factor).

Usually the more "farm-oriented" build which also prioritizes "safety" (as in, being able to survive ganks/skirmishes/laning phase) is usually Poor Man's Shield + Branch, supports pull you regen (tango, salve) => Treads + Ring of Health => Battlefury, with a decent timing being 14-15 minutes. In a pub game even a 20 minute BF is fine.

If you're getting absolute freefarm then Midas is a really good option. The power of Midas is a bit hidden, actually. The gold is nice... the EXP is NICER. Use it on the BIG CREEPS (big Ursa, Centaur, Satyr, Wildkin, etc.) and gain a huge amount of bonus EXP. Void does have some decent natural damage, as well as Timelock damage. This is a very greedy hero that benefits hugely from both gold and EXP, and Midas gives a reliable source for both.

The Treads/Battlefury build is typically more common in pro games (at least in China, in EU it's a bit more varied) is because Midas weakens your early game/transition into midgame by quite a bit. Ideally, a freefarming Void should have Treads + BF around 12-13 minutes, and will go straight into his BKB afterwards. Of course, if it's a pub and you're against a random assortment of heroes, you don't need BKB every game. BKB is for when you're up against a lot of heavy disables, especially ranged disables that can shut you down DURING your Chronosphere.

There is a lot of thought process that goes into whichever build you choose to do. I've seen Treads/BF/BKB, Midas/Treads/MoM, Midas/Treads/Maelstrom, and some others. Void is a carry that is pretty flexible in his early to midgame build, actually. It's also somewhat common to skip Treads, and go straight into BF with brown boots.

Basically, analyze the situation and try to determine what item will give you the best chances of winning. Are you having an easy laning phase? What about the transition into midgame? Do your opponents have a ton of disables? Are you going to be under pressure in 5, 10, or 15 minutes? Or not at all because the other team also wants to take it to the lategame? Does your opponent have a ganking lineup, a pushing lineup, or something else?

Dota is a game with way too many variables so these are just some examples of what you should be thinking about. One bad decision early game regarding items can ruin the rest of the game, if you end up weak and useless because of it.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I think 16 minutes sounds a bit steep.


Agreed,the thing to remember is these are NOT pro matches...if he's struggling to get Bfury by 16 min, I guarantee the other team is not farming 16 min Bfurys, I've found that in low skilled pubs, even 25 min Bfury allows for farm till 35 min and you can come out and still wreak havoc as Void, its sad but true, go watch some low skilled players and you'll see. (you'll cry most of the time but it still works ok)

also Shameless plug:

LINK to OCN DOTA inhouse list for April 27th [/quote]


----------



## Deceit

How do I sign up for the inhouse?


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hagelund*
> 
> Tbh I think Skywrath is way to OP for the current game state.


At first i didn't agree. "Oh another squishy intelligence hero, just put him in his place".

But then, I saw.............I saw a 40% slow, I saw a nuke with an intelligence multiplier (meaning it scales somewhat), and then i saw a SIX SECOND SILENCE THAT DECREASES MAGIC RESISTANCE?!

You know what other hero has a six second silence? Drow.

I'm not even mentioning his ulti because I think its kinda easy to avoid, although if it catches you along with BH from enigma or a RP from magnus, you're probably gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> How do I sign up for the inhouse?


Click the Link, fill out your info and show up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> At first i didn't agree. "Oh another squishy intelligence hero, just put him in his place".
> 
> But then, I saw.............I saw a 40% slow, I saw a nuke with an intelligence multiplier (meaning it scales somewhat), and then i saw a SIX SECOND SILENCE THAT DECREASES MAGIC RESISTANCE?!
> 
> You know what other hero has a six second silence? Drow.
> 
> I'm not even mentioning his ulti because I think its kinda easy to avoid, although if it catches you along with BH from enigma or a RP from magnus, you're probably gonna have a bad time.


his ulti is nice with furion/clock also, and there you dont have to spend an ulti.

also I'm not sure if magic amp stacks but I saw an AA/Skywrath combo that just wreaked the opposite team


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Thanks for all the info guys ... I really appreciate it


----------



## Deceit

OK I signed up for the inhouse. I suppose most intend to play -CM?


----------



## mylilpony

If you are not in "pro matches" even better because you're less likely to get ganked/smoke ganked/harassed as much. I've seen as fast as 11, really good starts get it at 13, but 16-17 is around standard, 20 is late. It's nice to have goals/ideas of where you should be at in the game, no? Then if you're late on your item you can think about how to get it faster/what you might be messing up on, etc. Can try against bots too with minimal levels of harass and up the difficulty as you improve your timing


----------



## Ramzinho

hello guys, a dota noob in here. i didn't actually think i will like the game. but oh my it's fun. it's just too much to absorb in the like 10 sessions i've played. and i still feel lost.
TONS of characters and tons of load outs. can some one point me to a link or even a short quote on where should i start building my knowledge base and strategies. thanks guys.


----------



## Deceit

It took me... years... to finally figure out *** I was doing. But I learned the hard way, unfortunately. The general skill level is a tad better now (I think?), there are tons of guides and information on what to do and how to improve faster.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> It took me... years... to finally figure out *** I was doing. But I learned the hard way, unfortunately. The general skill level is a tad better now (I think?), there are tons of guides and information on what to do and how to improve faster.


link me to the best. google literally comes out with like 100000000 threads. if i read them all. i might end up dead before finishing them lol


----------



## Deceit

Hey man, you should check out Purge's guide. This is the best one to start with!!!

http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck

He's a pretty good player as well, and understands this game at a good level.

If you have any specific questions, let me know.

Keep it up, don't let the *******s in game get to you, and remember to always have fun.









Remember, THIS is what you're dealing with:

http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/CapricaVII/media/DotaCurve_zpse88bf4db.jpg.html


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Hey man, you should check out Purge's guide. This is the best one to start with!!!
> 
> http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck
> 
> He's a pretty good player as well, and understands this game at a good level.
> 
> If you have any specific questions, let me know.
> 
> Keep it up, don't let the *******s in game get to you, and remember to always have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, THIS is what you're dealing with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/CapricaVII/media/DotaCurve_zpse88bf4db.jpg.html


Guide needs to be updated, Dota is much easier to learn and in a much friendlier environment nowadays. The time of getting flamed because you are new has all but gone.

It's a great guide but the part about the community being bad and shouting at you is rubbish now.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> hello guys, a dota noob in here. i didn't actually think i will like the game. but oh my it's fun. it's just too much to absorb in the like 10 sessions i've played. and i still feel lost.
> TONS of characters and tons of load outs. can some one point me to a link or even a short quote on where should i start building my knowledge base and strategies. thanks guys.


you might wanna start with a guide like this:

http://www.dotafire.com/dota-2/guide/learning-the-ropes-a-beginners-guide-to-dota-8

purge is pretty good for beginners to watch

A few things to think about

To start off dont worry about winning, yes you want to win so does everyone else, but remember unless you are a veteran RTS/LoL/DotA player, alot of concepts in DotA2 will be alien to you.

YOU ARE GOING TO LOOSE . The reason the DotA community is sometimes known for having a vile player base is because alot of people are poor sports about losing. It's about getting better every match, not winning each one (although that would be nice)

Someone not being helpful, but just flaming you non stop? IGNORE THEM! There is an ignore button on the scoreboard, it's the 'sound icon' next to a persons name.

As a new player, try to pick ranged supports/gankers. Try to avoid farm-heavy carries untill you have last-hitting down pick people like Windrunner, Jakiro, Lina and Lion these heroes give you a basic idea of how to be an effective stunner, AoE damage dealer and a disabler. This is a quick way to learn how to be an effective team player.

pick a hero and play him/her for 5-10 matches, it will help you really become familiar with that hero and give you some degree of mastery for that character

Once you think you know the basics, try a new hero each game! you need to Know your enemy! If you dont know what the heroes do you dont know the threat they are to you when you play against them.

Read a guide to the hero that you want to pick. Preparation is half the work! (here is a decent list of guides http://www.playdota.com/guides)

Find a friend. Got someone in your friends list playing DotA? Give him a call! Most people in the DotA community are eager to teach, whatever reputation this game might have because of a few bad apples. (BTW join the OCN group/get in OCN chan and ask for help)

hope this helps

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> It's a great guide but the part about the community being bad and shouting at you is rubbish now.


not true, at the mid/upperlvls its ok but I've got several friends who just started playing (thanks valve for the invites to give away) who are getting flamed non stop in game, I dont know if its spoof accounts or just general raging but there about ready to quite because of the non stop flaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> OK I signed up for the inhouse. I suppose most intend to play -CM?


just depends on the group, personally I love -CM but not everyone wants to sit through 10 min of pick/ban


----------



## Ramzinho

Deceit
hamzatm
Jim888

thanks all for your help. +rep


----------



## dezahp

Ramzinho one way you should learn how to play the game is by playing one hero at time, understanding it's role and abilities, and then moving onto another hero. You can't learn how to play a hero in one game and this way you also aren't playing heroes without learning anything. I hate it when "noobs" random and pretty much fail the game for the team. General heroes for new people to learn how to play are heroes like Lich, Dazzle, Warlock, etc. I think it's important to learn support first because imo support lays down the foundation of learning the game. As a support, you need to understand everything that is going on within the game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Ramzinho one way you should learn how to play the game is by playing one hero at time, understanding it's role and abilities, and then moving onto another hero. You can't learn how to play a hero in one game and this way you also aren't playing heroes without learning anything. I hate it when "noobs" random and pretty much fail the game for the team. General heroes for new people to learn how to play are heroes like Lich, Dazzle, Warlock, etc. I think it's important to learn support first because imo support lays down the foundation of learning the game. As a support, you need to understand everything that is going on within the game.


Hard to say. I would think its better to lean via random. I know some heros i cant play like SS, Invoker, Meppo. Picking same heros its ok for the most part but you will end up with a lot of games and still not know other heros. Part of Dota is knowing the opponent hero to counter it. Thats what make dota 2 hard. Even with 400 games its still not enough. From all the heros i probably still dont know one form start to finish unless i copy a Pro player build. I have tried to build my own style but its not easy.


----------



## Ramzinho

the most challenging thing for me now is knowing what additions suit which hero.. i've been lurking around playing with couple of heroes. it's fun but other i just couldn't stand.

the amount of coins i gain never let me reach the final upgrades and load outs. and with some. i find my self really struggling at the begging. yet i'm learning from my mistakes and i will read on those tuts posted up there to know more about the game. it's really fun .

thanks guys


----------



## Deceit

I am a firm believer in the "one-hero-at-a-time" approach. Look at guides, see how better players play that hero, etc. You SHOULD aim to play every hero at least once, if not a few times, but changing it up EVERY GAME especially when you are a complete beginner? That to me will only lead to disaster. Find a role or a set of heroes you REALLY enjoy, avoid the ones you find boring (but still understand how they work, of course), and focus on getting better with the heroes you like using.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> the most challenging thing for me now is knowing what additions suit which hero.. i've been lurking around playing with couple of heroes. it's fun but other i just couldn't stand.
> 
> the amount of coins i gain never let me reach the final upgrades and load outs. and with some. i find my self really struggling at the begging. yet i'm learning from my mistakes and i will read on those tuts posted up there to know more about the game. it's really fun .
> 
> thanks guys


Unless you play like a hard carry which farms farms farms for 30 min you will not get more then 1 or 2 main items unless you are caring the game. Depending in the role you get certain farm. Initiator have ok farm, gankers have ok farm, carry have a lot of farm support have little farm.

What heros are you playing so far and i can help you make the right choice.

For beginner most important thing is who to lane with, not to feed, try not the dive and dont carry the the team if you dont know dota.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> I am a firm believer in the "one-hero-at-a-time" approach. Look at guides, see how better players play that hero, etc. You SHOULD aim to play every hero at least once, if not a few times, but changing it up EVERY GAME especially when you are a complete beginner? That to me will only lead to disaster. Find a role or a set of heroes you REALLY enjoy, avoid the ones you find boring (but still understand how they work, of course), and focus on getting better with the heroes you like using.


Right now after ~ 800 games i am starting to understand what role i should be playing and what i like playing. I know people i play with that stick to few hero and the moment they pick something else for what ever reason they seem like beginners. I think in pub being average with all heros is better then good with few heros. IF you just play one role and only selected few heros game is going to be boring. I have tried it and it sucks.


----------



## hamzatm

When you start playing dont random thats only for after you know every hero. It wont help you learn if you dont stick to one hero. Always randoming like zealotkiller is describing will ensure that you spend years sucking before finally getting the hang of it. If you random a hero and then start picking and practicing with them thats different of course.

Jim888 you mentioned some new friends who are getting raged at all the time, just make sure they dont stack. If you stack with someone better than you and you're new then you will get raged at, fact of life.

I know many first starters and they all report the exact same thing: when they solo matchmake they get low skill games and no one complains because everyone is trying to learn (except the odd random pro). When they matchmake with better friends they are always out of their depth.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Unless you play like a hard carry which farms farms farms for 30 min you will not get more then 1 or 2 main items unless you are caring the game. Depending in the role you get certain farm. Initiator have ok farm, gankers have ok farm, carry have a lot of farm support have little farm.
> 
> What heros are you playing so far and i can help you make the right choice.
> 
> For beginner most important thing is who to lane with, not to feed, try not the dive and dont carry the the team if you dont know dota.
> Right now after ~ 800 games i am starting to understand what role i should be playing and what i like playing. I know people i play with that stick to few hero and the moment they pick something else for what ever reason they seem like beginners. I think in pub being average with all heros is better then good with few heros. IF you just play one role and only selected few heros game is going to be boring. I have tried it and it sucks.


Having played well over 3k Aeon of Strife (MOBA what ever you wanna call them) games starting with SC Broodwar custom maps back in 2001 then WC3 custom maps, and a whole TON of dota 1 before Dota 2 (I'm only about ~450-500 games of dota 2) was released I still stick with a certain few heroes that fit my play style...or I adapt to play them my way. I have a good understanding of how all the heroes should/could be played (though not to their whole potential) but my execution of the ones I dont normally play is quite poor. Which is frustrating, but if you dont understand what each of the heroes do your in serious trouble.

I still remember when my Cousin started playing he would scream at me over Skype that he had no clue what this guy was doing to him, he stuns me then he just kills me (was lion, who would stun/ulti him with low HP) and its going to be like that over and over again unless you start to figure out what each hero does.

watching pro grames really helped me understand different roles...drives me NUTS when a 5 slot CM is yelling that she dont have boots 5 min into the game and she's not bought chick or any wards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Jim888 you mentioned some new friends who are getting raged at all the time, just make sure they dont stack. If you stack with someone better than you and you're new then you will get raged at, fact of life.
> 
> I know many first starters and they all report the exact same thing: when they solo matchmake they get low skill games and no one complains because everyone is trying to learn (except the odd random pro). When they matchmake with better friends they are always out of their depth.


yeah I know I never MM with them only vs bots to help coach a bit...BTW the recommended Item builds for starting out are pretty good so use those to help you Ramzinho


----------



## dezahp

Well at least for me, I think it's best to stick with a hero one at time. Or at least stick with a certain category of heroes first such as support, gankers, etc. Oh and Deceit some heroes you should stay away from are heroes like Meepo, Chen, Visage, Invoker, etc. These heroes are more advanced so I wouldn't recommend them to anyone new. When your random and constantly play different heroes, you only get a small sense of your hero's capabilities from that game you randomed. When I first started playing, I started off with Krob and moved onto the next after I got a good understanding of the heroes I was playing. But for me, I picked this game up really fast compared to others.

Also, with items and obtaining your full build, it is unlikely you'll ever get an entire build unless the game is very long or you are a carry. Especially regarding with support, they will always have the most minimal items because they are not supposed to farm or gets kills, and they are supposed to buy items that help the team throughout the game like wards, revs, dust, etc.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> BTW the recommended Item builds for starting out are pretty good so use those to help you Ramzinho


I was surprised at the recommended builds they had for each hero because they're pretty good. Most recommended builds for games usually are fairly terrible. For the most part they did pretty good and the items are spot on. I don't have to look for most items now and just insta buy them in the recommended section.


----------



## Deceit

I am definitely staying away from Meepo. That thing is far too advanced...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> I am definitely staying away from Meepo. That thing is far too advanced...


one of my favorite heroes, though i really dont like the nets in dota2 they feel too slow.

Dota1 meepo is awesome


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Agreed,the thing to remember is these are NOT pro matches...if he's struggling to get Bfury by 16 min, I guarantee the other team is not farming 16 min Bfurys, I've found that in low skilled pubs, even 25 min Bfury allows for farm till 35 min and you can come out and still wreak havoc as Void, its sad but true, go watch some low skilled players and you'll see. (you'll cry most of the time but it still works ok)
> 
> also Shameless plug:
> 
> LINK to OCN DOTA inhouse list for April 27th


You should post that periodically until the day of. Not sure if I'll be able to play yet.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I was surprised at the recommended builds they had for each hero because they're pretty good. Most recommended builds for games usually are fairly terrible. For the most part they did pretty good and the items are spot on. I don't have to look for most items now and just insta buy them in the recommended section.


For the most part

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> one of my favorite heroes, though i really dont like the nets in dota2 they feel too slow.
> 
> Dota1 meepo is awesome


Agree totally, the nets are faaaaar slower. Really annoyed me that did!


----------



## evilferret

Had fun last night Red and Spam!

Sigh, need to work on my hero pool. I got some weird builds for certain heroes which I need to reevaluate.

Need to play more all random.

Eh, I think random picks are fine to learn chars though I only do it in bot games. Just knowing the most dangerous skill from every hero helps.

I need to start memorizing attack ranges. Been messing up judging enemy ranges.

Edit:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=0

Just posting the link for a new page!

OCN inhouse next Sat!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You should post that periodically until the day of. Not sure if I'll be able to play yet.


was planning on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I need to start memorizing attack ranges. Been messing up judging enemy ranges.


yeah I've given up on that...I use to know them but they keep changing ever so slightly so I've just stopped trying to remember them all...I knew every CD, range, and mana cost back in Dota, but that was when I was playing 4-5hrs a day but now with a family and kids I dont have time for that, and since I just play for fun meh...forget trying to remember it all for now.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> was planning on it.
> yeah I've given up on that...I use to know them but they keep changing ever so slightly so I've just stopped trying to remember them all...I knew every CD, range, and mana cost back in Dota, but that was when I was playing 4-5hrs a day but now with a family and kids I dont have time for that, and since I just play for fun meh...forget trying to remember it all for now.


Still got to try!

I know what you mean though, wish I was a kid again.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Had fun last night Red and Spam!
> 
> Sigh, need to work on my hero pool. I got some weird builds for certain heroes which I need to reevaluate.
> 
> Need to play more all random.
> 
> Eh, I think random picks are fine to learn chars though I only do it in bot games. Just knowing the most dangerous skill from every hero helps.
> 
> I need to start memorizing attack ranges. Been messing up judging enemy ranges.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=0
> 
> Just posting the link for a new page!
> 
> OCN inhouse next Sat!


It was fun last night. My hero pool is not very big after a couple months. I tryout heroes vs bots too. I tried out CM today and wow is she slow and squishy.


----------



## Deceit

One thing for carry players, or aspiring carry players. If you don't want to solo queue and have some spare time, it's very helpful to create a solo lobby and just go practice last hitting with a variety of heroes, ranged, melee, etc. You can do challenges like no items/skills, or you can get all the items you would in a real game for a more realistic representation, etc.

I do it all the time with more of an emphasis on lane control these days, but it is very helpful. I like 10-minute sessions.


----------



## evilferret

Anybody have good rule of thumbs for chain pulling?

Can't consistently do it unless I got lucky with spawns.

Thanks all.


----------



## Deceit

You mean pulling from one camp to the next? I like to start pulling the second camp as the last creep in the first camp is about to be attacked/just starting to be attacked. There is a lot of experience/feeling that goes with chain pulling, as there is no strict timing for it.


----------



## Necrolust

how can i join the OCN inhouse?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> You mean pulling from one camp to the next? I like to start pulling the second camp as the last creep in the first camp is about to be attacked/just starting to be attacked. There is a lot of experience/feeling that goes with chain pulling, as there is no strict timing for it.


yeah pretty much this, just play a practice match or a solo lobby and try over and over, you just have to try and pull the next camp so that it gets to your creep wave just ask the last creep of the first camp is dying...I watched a game a few days ago where radiant support pulled to the first camp, then pulled to the next...and with only 1 creep left pulled to the third camp...was awesome...wish I could remember what game it was, pretty sure it was in the G1 league though.

really good guide on creep pulls here though not a whole lot on chain pulling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrolust*
> 
> how can i join the OCN inhouse?


click the link here LINK to OCN DOTA inhouse list for April 27th
fill out your info and show up!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Anybody have good rule of thumbs for chain pulling?
> 
> Can't consistently do it unless I got lucky with spawns.
> 
> Thanks all.


Better thing to do with ur free time. Even Pros mess up chain pulling.


----------



## WALSRU

Inhouse? I just so happen to be free this coming Saturday


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Inhouse? I just so happen to be free this coming Saturday


I just want to go on the record here to famine everyone for the upcoming in-house that we are playing for fun, everyone wants to win. However, we have a wide disparity of skill levels, in a perfect world we would have an in-house for each skill lvl, but I seriously doubt we will have that many players to facilitate that.

So please try and get any raging/hardcore flaming out on the general public during the week so we don't have a meekly down like I heard the last in-house was.

Also what is the consensus for game modes? CM, ap, reversedraft?


----------



## WALSRU

I vote Captain's mode FO SHO

(also I think I fall probably right in the middle of the skill levels here)


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I vote Captain's mode FO SHO
> 
> (also I think I fall probably right in the middle of the skill levels here)


add yourself to this list if you dont mind

LINK to OCN DOTA inhouse list for April 27th

p.s. if you do mind please add yourself anyway


----------



## WALSRU

Work computer is blocking it for some reason, I'll definitely do it when I get home!


----------



## evilferret

CM mode! Or reverse draft.

Would love a theme inhouse for fun though.

We definitely need to balance the teams somehow. Guess we can try by MM level.

Must get better at Dota. We'll get them next time Doc! Probably should have gone Shaman that game.

Oh somebody should add the time for Sat's game.


----------



## Necrolust

you said i need to fill in the info and show up... i filled in the info but where do i show up ? do you guys have OCN chatroom in dota2?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrolust*
> 
> you said i need to fill in the info and show up... i filled in the info but where do i show up ? do you guys have OCN chatroom in dota2?


Just search for OCN.

Go to the chatroom on Sat at 10 PM EDT and just hang out.

Edit: Going with Doc. Just want to stress the inhouse is for fun and learning only. We'll try to balance but the first game might be a little whack since we have no basis aside MM for balancing. So please don't leave after the first game or get scared from future inhouses!

Really hoping we can get this to happen more often but one step at a time.

Oh, if you got mics set them up for the inhouse! I'm guilty of not having my mic setup but inhouses are great ways to practice communication and teamwork!

Double Edit: Also if you're a new/weak player don't be scared! I'm probably the weakest on the list and everybody on OCN been great as long as you communicate. Noticing a disproportionate amount of higher bracket players.

Please sign up if you're thinking about playing. With more people we can get a 2nd game going.


----------



## hamzatm

CM? I really don't think the skill level of most of us will make for fun CM games. Random Draft is enough if you want strategic drafting.

Also you can get the game to balance the lobby automatically, that will do for the first game at least and from there we can just decide how it goes.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> CM? I really don't think the skill level of most of us will make for fun CM games. Random Draft is enough if you want strategic drafting.
> 
> Also you can get the game to balance the lobby automatically, that will do for the first game at least and from there we can just decide how it goes.


We should still need to warn people. Still have a chance of people raging or getting scared after 1 game and want to play more than 1 game.

Hopefully if we do this more often we can make our own internal ranking system.

I'm down for RD too! CM might work if we get the two strongest players as leaders.


----------



## Necrolust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> CM? I really don't think the skill level of most of us will make for fun CM games. Random Draft is enough if you want strategic drafting.
> 
> Also you can get the game to balance the lobby automatically, that will do for the first game at least and from there we can just decide how it goes.


Agree but random draft is not the best mode to play anyway we should just go either sd or ap


----------



## WALSRU

I'm down for Random Draft as well, especially to help us not try-hard as bad


----------



## JoeWalsh

CM/AP likely best, depending on level of coordination. Also, I have a mumble server hosted for DotA available. Sounds like I won't be in the games if they're starting at times like 10 EDT...so lonely over here on the west coast


----------



## hamzatm

If you guys want all the strategying and stuff, then RD. It's like a cut down version of CM that lets everyone at least choose what to play.

If you don't mind so much then just AP or whatever people want.

CM at this skill level will just lead to unnecessary frustration.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> CM/AP likely best, depending on level of coordination. Also, I have a mumble server hosted for DotA available. Sounds like I won't be in the games if they're starting at times like 10 EDT...so lonely over here on the west coast


What time can you play? 10 EDT was kinda arbitrary but we can try to set more another game that day or try to set another time in the future.

People who can play earlier or later please let us know!

I'll try to edit the time line to GMT when I have a chance. It's hard to convert all the times on the fly.


----------



## Necrolust

i am willing to play earlier in fact i am free whole of Saturday


----------



## Awsan

As i understand 10pm EDT is 4am GMT +3 am i right?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> If you guys want all the strategying and stuff, then RD. It's like a cut down version of CM that lets everyone at least choose what to play.
> 
> If you don't mind so much then just AP or whatever people want.
> 
> CM at this skill level will just lead to unnecessary frustration.


Makes sense until we play more often with each other.

Personally wanted to see what a good CM match would be like.

Checking times on the list, we could try to move the inhouse up a bit.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Lets also play Mid only Wars.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Makes sense until we play more often with each other.
> 
> Personally wanted to see what a good CM match would be like.


Well you said it tbh, you need to play with each other and know your team, how good they are, the roles they are best at, heroes they are good at, any quirks about them properly before you can have fun CM matches.

An OCN inhouse is not the ideal platform... yet


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> As i understand 10pm EDT is 4am GMT +3 am i right?


Should be 2AM GMT. If people add their times, we can try to shift times or get another inhouse going!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Lets also play Mid only Wars.


All pudge afterwards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Well you said it tbh, you need to play with each other and know your team, how good they are, the roles they are best at, heroes they are good at, any quirks about them properly before you can have fun CM matches.
> 
> An OCN inhouse is not the ideal platform... yet


Hopefully we can be!

Edit: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=0

Man, had a super brain fart. Started converting the times wrong and went into data entry drone mode.

Edit: Joe, you might be able to get into a game after the first one (if people stay around) or we can fudge the start times. You start an hr after the current set time.

Can somebody double check the time conversions. Had to rush through it.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> CM/AP likely best, depending on level of coordination. Also, I have a mumble server hosted for DotA available. Sounds like I won't be in the games if they're starting at times like 10 EDT...so lonely over here on the west coast


What time works for you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> As i understand 10pm EDT is 4am GMT +3 am i right?


Nope...GMT -4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Should be 2AM GMT. If people add their times, we can try to shift times or get another inhouse going!
> All pudge afterwards?
> Hopefully we can be!
> 
> Edit: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=0
> 
> Man, had a super brain fart. Started converting the times wrong and went into data entry drone mode.
> 
> Edit: Joe, you might be able to get into a game after the first one (if people stay around) or we can fudge the start times. You start an hr after the current set time.
> 
> Can somebody double check the time conversions. Had to rush through it.


All int!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> CM/AP likely best, depending on level of coordination. Also, I have a mumble server hosted for DotA available. Sounds like I won't be in the games if they're starting at times like 10 EDT...so lonely over here on the west coast


What time works for you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> As i understand 10pm EDT is 4am GMT +3 am i right?


Nope...GMT -4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Should be 2AM GMT. If people add their times, we can try to shift times or get another inhouse going!
> All pudge afterwards?
> Hopefully we can be!
> 
> Edit: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=0
> 
> Man, had a super brain fart. Started converting the times wrong and went into data entry drone mode.
> 
> Edit: Joe, you might be able to get into a game after the first one (if people stay around) or we can fudge the start times. You start an hr after the current set time.
> 
> Can somebody double check the time conversions. Had to rush through it.


All int!


----------



## kmac20

CM is awesome in my opinion, but I could see how its not the best suited for this.

SD is horrible in my opinion.

RD way to go.

Maybe *REVERSE CM*?! Then everyone is equally as screwed!


----------



## Deceit

CM is hard without an even distribution of skill level.

As for raging, for some people it's hard to control but just remember this is not the game of your life and it's not a big deal to lose. Try not to get frustrated.

If we're playing -AP I'm probably just going to random every game to keep it interesting.


----------



## LilBuckz

Reverse CM would be fun, I always liked all int midwars too, if that gets done. Not sure if I can be on, hopefully will know in a day or two.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> add yourself to this list if you dont mind
> 
> LINK to OCN DOTA inhouse list for April 27th
> 
> p.s. if you do mind please add yourself anyway


Thank you for organizing this, good to see a good level of interest in it. Hopefully I'll be able to join in.









Should be AP or RD.


----------



## mylilpony

Sure give me Reverse CM and pick Meepo for me thanks.

Should do 5man mid only clockwerk


----------



## hamzatm

Meepo is OP

If they pick you Meepo just pick them zero AOE and gg.


----------



## evilferret

Don't let those two get Meepo!









If enough people are down, we can always try different formats after we decide on a main game.

I think a reverse CM would be hilarious.

Kind of hard to think of a awful completely no synergy 5 man team.


----------



## Jim888

5 man all mid meepo


----------



## redalert

I was watch Purge playing that mode with Shadow Fiend and everyone crashed when the Ulti went so many souls lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

get 5 hard carry for them and gg.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Edit: Joe, you might be able to get into a game after the first one (if people stay around) or we can fudge the start times. You start an hr after the current set time.


I just realized how bad I am with time zones. I'll be fine.


----------



## gonX

10PM EDT is a bit late, isn't it? It's on a weekend, why not put it earlier? I'd love to come, but that'd be something like 3AM my time and I have school in the weekdays as well...


----------



## Zulli85

I'm guessing most people here are in the States? Earlier start time is cool with me though regardless.

My memory is really bad and I play a lot with my friends so the likelihood of me actually showing up without someone spamming me is fairly low. Someone message me that day if I'm on please.


----------



## Jim888

LINK to OCN DOTA inhouse list for April 27th

OK so after looking at the times and everyone's posts how about this, show up in the chat room between 8pm-8:20 gmt-4 and let's get the chat room rolling and start the first lobby 8:20-8:30 and go from there.

Also I saw someone post that they have an open mumble server would you post the info for that on the gdoc?

Or we could use ocn ts3 raid call I might be able to pull up a vent server, and ice also got Skype.

I'd prefer not to be on all of these at the same time so if we can get a consensus on which one to use we need to get user names now and allow people time to download and set it up.
Also even if you don't have a mic, if 2-3 of your team does it makes for a whole lot easier communication, as you can still be in the call and hear what they are planning.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm guessing most people here are in the States? Earlier start time is cool with me though regardless.
> 
> My memory is really bad and I play a lot with my friends so the likelihood of me actually showing up without someone spamming me is fairly low. Someone message me that day if I'm on please.


I ran into your buddies DG stack again on MM and some guy on my team ragequit b/c i picked mirana support before the round started lol.


----------



## Jim888

Anyone know where KMac has been? I've not seen him around in a bit, I'm also kinda surprised he's not signed up for the inhouse.


----------



## WALSRU

Excited bros. I never looked at my Dotabuff profile, I unlocked the share history and waiting for it to show up. I only picked up this game less than 6 months ago so my games from January are definitely a reflection of that.


----------



## hamzatm

I just divided it into who is coming and who might be coming, think I'll order the two groups by who is coming on at the earliest time. Help plan things.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> 10PM EDT is a bit late, isn't it? It's on a weekend, why not put it earlier? I'd love to come, but that'd be something like 3AM my time and I have school in the weekdays as well...


GonX, still add your time onto the list!

I'm free this Sat so I don't mind starting earlier if we have enough people.

Hopefully we can use this time schedule if we try another inhouse.

I'll try to remember to bug you Zulli! We might have odd OCN members though looking from the list so might need to get people to bring in extras to round out the numbers.

Solarian, think you added your start time in GMT wrong but not sure.

Jeebus, who's editing the list this early in the morning?

Down with just using the in game voice if we're doing RD.

Edit: Think I'm a bit too excited about the inhouse.


----------



## WALSRU

EF I'm gonna hook ya!


----------



## hamzatm

It's half 2 in the afternoon here!

Cleaning up the layout a bit

Inhouse list


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> It's half 2 in the afternoon here!
> 
> Cleaning up the layout a bit
> 
> Inhouse list


Thanks for working on the list hamzatm!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> EF I'm gonna hook ya!


Must stay out of range at all times!

All Pudge game!

Solarian, if you can read this. Can you double check your GMT times. Thanks!

Edit: Somebody better with times might want to double check the times. I think we're on DT so Walrus should be EDT with me.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> All Pudge game!


dude.....1 successful hook into 5-man rot is like.....









Looks like it will be 10am for me. I'll see if I can jump in and most likely spectate. If I don't get home too late the night before = better mental state, I'll sign up and see if you guys still need any players, maybe join in at 2nd half.


----------



## hamzatm

I think rot doesn't stack? Multiple rots.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LINK to OCN DOTA inhouse list for April 27th Also I saw someone post that they have an open mumble server would you post the info for that on the gdoc?
> 
> Or we could use ocn ts3 raid call I might be able to pull up a vent server, and ice also got Skype.
> 
> I'd prefer not to be on all of these at the same time so if we can get a consensus on which one to use we need to get user names now and allow people time to download and set it up.
> Also even if you don't have a mic, if 2-3 of your team does it makes for a whole lot easier communication, as you can still be in the call and hear what they are planning.


I mentioned it - I have a personal one. If we decide to use it, I can post the info on the doc the day before. Main advantages over in-game voip and clients like Skype are latency and precise threshold activation levels.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> get 5 hard carry for them and gg.


If you start picking them all hard carries they can just pick you hard carries...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I ran into your buddies DG stack again on MM and some guy on my team ragequit b/c i picked mirana support before the round started lol.


I'd ragequit if I saw them in MM too haha.


----------



## dezahp

I see there's a inhouse that is trying to be planned. My classes for college is killing my life right now so can't keep track of things. When is this happening? Not sure if I will be able to play when this thing is organized but would there be room for me? Just need to know exactly when you guys are planning to play...My time zone is PST


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I see there's a inhouse that is trying to be planned. My classes for college is killing my life right now so can't keep track of things. When is this happening? Not sure if I will be able to play when this thing is organized but would there be room for me? Just need to know exactly when you guys are planning to play...My time zone is PST


we're planning for this upcoming saturday the 27th I think PST is gmt-7

Check here for when ppl are getting on/going to be on post your info there too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LINK to OCN DOTA inhouse list for April 27th


----------



## dezahp

You guys should organize it as first come first server so that way people don't feel bitter if they get left out.


----------



## Deceit

iG officially invited to TI3.

http://www.joindota.com/en/news/8637-ig-invited-to-the-international-2013


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> You guys should organize it as first come first server so that way people don't feel bitter if they get left out.


I'm hoping we get enough people to start a 2nd game. Worst case I'm sure we can get everybody to grab another man to fill up the 2nd game.

We'll figure something out.

If we're sitting between 10-20 people, I'll sit out and try to organize a 2nd game.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> iG officially invited to TI3.
> 
> http://www.joindota.com/en/news/8637-ig-invited-to-the-international-2013


thanks for the post though not unexpected


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I think rot doesn't stack? Multiple rots.


I thought so too, just saying there will be no escape as the rot is now the AOE of ravage







(sometimes you can juke out of the rot if you're in trees or if the pudge has high ping / reaction time)

Thanks for revising the list by the way, imma check it out now


----------



## Jim888

I think the slow stacks but not the DMG...I could be completely wrong though


----------



## evilferret

Last time I played was when Rot was bugged so not sure about currently. We can always test it!

Yahs so many people on the list!

Maybe move the first game up? We might be able to get more people in.


----------



## hamzatm

I doubt all the people will turn up, sometimes people just forget. Anyway we have 9 definite yes's

Here's the link, anyone seeing this feel free to add your name and turn up on Saturday for some Dota 2 inhouse games!

Link to Google docs for OCN inhouse night Saturday 27th


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I doubt all the people will turn up, sometimes people just forget. Anyway we have 9 definite yes's
> 
> Here's the link, anyone seeing this feel free to add your name and turn up on Saturday for some Dota 2 inhouse games!
> 
> Link to Google docs for OCN inhouse night Saturday 27th


If needed I'm pretty sure I'll be able to bring at least 2/3 more if we need them to fill slots.


----------



## hamzatm

True in that case there shouldn't be a problem filling games anyhow


----------



## Zulli85

I've got a lot of friends on Steam and Vent that I could probably ask to fill in some spots for us if need be. A bunch of them on Vent would probably outclass us big time though lol. I will try to be here.

Also might start taking this game slightly serious again.


----------



## SoliDD

Hey I am looking for someone to fill a spot on a team. Very High/High skill level. Should be able to play 9-11 central time and preferably more than that.

Also, looking for teams to lobby against, maybe the OCN team if you guys are down.









PM me ASAP if interested in either. Thank you.


----------



## WALSRU

Favorite match 2013 LOL


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Hey I am looking for someone to fill a spot on a team. Very High/High skill level. Should be able to play 9-11 central time and preferably more than that.
> 
> Also, looking for teams to lobby against, maybe the OCN team if you guys are down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me ASAP if interested in either. Thank you.


There isn't an OCN team, we are just gathering to play together but I have a team that would probably play against you. Send me a message on Steam and if we're on we will probably play.


----------



## ulua

zulli85, love your signature! diehard mother 2 fan here.

new user/long time lurker here, i have about 800 dota 2 matches played, que most weeknights, if anyone wants to add me

http://steamcommunity.com/id/uluaz


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Favorite match 2013 LOL


That was a interesting game


----------



## evilferret

So want to try lvl 1 Rosh after watching that.

So need more practice before the inhouse. Don't want to make a fool of myself.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulua*
> 
> zulli85, love your signature! diehard mother 2 fan here.
> 
> new user/long time lurker here, i have about 800 dota 2 matches played, que most weeknights, if anyone wants to add me
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/uluaz


Dude Earthbound is my favorite game ever. I have a hard copy in mint condition hehe.

Welcome to the thread! Stay a while and listen.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> So want to try lvl 1 Rosh after watching that.
> 
> So need more practice before the inhouse. Don't want to make a fool of myself.


I thought you were in our Lvl 1 rosh last night...we did it 2x...but with the classic ursa, sk, lich


----------



## redalert

You could add VS with her passive 12% extra damage at level 1


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I thought you were in our Lvl 1 rosh last night...we did it 2x...but with the classic ursa, sk, lich


We need to do weird combos next!

For the new page.

Link to Google docs for OCN inhouse night Saturday 27th


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Just so you guys are prepared the next OCN Challenge tourney will be featuring Dota 2. I'd recommend creating teams now just to be prepared.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Just so you guys are prepared the next OCN Challenge tourney will be featuring Dota 2. I'd recommend creating teams now just to be prepared.


Thanks! Any plans for format? Hope OCN finds some Dota 2 streamers too.

So anybody want to team up with me? Promise not to be too awful.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Just so you guys are prepared the next OCN Challenge tourney will be featuring Dota 2. I'd recommend creating teams now just to be prepared.


What is this OCN Challenge thing? Are there any details on it?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks! Any plans for format? Hope OCN finds some Dota 2 streamers too.
> 
> So anybody want to team up with me? Promise not to be too awful.


You usually help me get fed as carry so I'll be on your team


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You could add VS with her passive 12% extra damage at level 1


We had a avenge but went there minus armor instead...that being days I LOVE aura strats...veng, Luna, drow, beast master sick.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Just so you guys are prepared the next OCN Challenge tourney will be featuring Dota 2. I'd recommend creating teams now just to be prepared.


Doyou have details? When, where ect.


----------



## ulua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dude Earthbound is my favorite game ever. I have a hard copy in mint condition hehe.
> 
> Welcome to the thread! Stay a while and listen.


nice! i'd say its in my top 3 (earthbound/xenogears/chrono trigger). the order of those seems to fluctuate. i have a mint copy with the box/players guide/scratch & sniff stickers as well =)

sorry for going off topic - have you played mother 3? i feel like it is just of good as a game, if not better in some aspects.

def trying to play some dota with some OCN'ers!


----------



## th3m3nt4l

I'd hoping I can get my tower up and running for the Weekend so I can hop in on those/that OCN game(s). Having to wait on some LC parts so I can finalize my build, but a quick post test makes me feel my new 8350 might be DoA.

Before the tower went down I was playing with build Ideas for troll, and some one on another forum was playing around with the notion that Skadi was good on just about every hero. So I figured I'd post an Idea for 2 items builds and see how it goes in debate:

Core:
Boots- your chioce Treads or Phase or doing Tranq (jungling) into one of the others.
MKB is still going to be core to help with his stun durations and can't go wrong with true strike.
BKB or ShadowBlade- if they have a heavy magic team or a stunner that worries you I'd go bkb, other wise I tend to favor SB.

Change up 1:
Going Vlads instead of HoTD for the life leach. This works if you do the Tranq into Phase/Treads, the "unsued" items from Tranq's easily transition into a vlads.
This is so you can pick up a Diffusal Blade. A slow/pruge and mana burn I feel a great items to have on agility heros.
Manta Style- because Illusions + Bash + Mana burn is always fun.

Change up 2:
Still going to pick up the Vlads because Orbs don't stack. Though HoTD might work if skadi stakes with LL in melee mode.
Pick up the Skadi for Stats + a slow. Would be good for Ranged mode slowing as its supposed to work with Ranged and Life leach stacking. I haven't tested it but if it works for melee than even better
Last can be what ever is needed as Skadi is pretty pricey and considering the price of all your other items, you'll need to have either really good farm in a long ass game, or snowball really good.

Granted the above is assuming a game where you can farm well and snowball well as a carry- probably only work in a pub at this point. Whats the verdict?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I'd hoping I can get my tower up and running for the Weekend so I can hop in on those/that OCN game(s). Having to wait on some LC parts so I can finalize my build, but a quick post test makes me feel my new 8350 might be DoA.
> 
> Before the tower went down I was playing with build Ideas for troll, and some one on another forum was playing around with the notion that Skadi was good on just about every hero. So I figured I'd post an Idea for 2 items builds and see how it goes in debate:
> 
> Core:
> Boots- your chioce Treads or Phase or doing Tranq (jungling) into one of the others.
> MKB is still going to be core to help with his stun durations and can't go wrong with true strike.
> BKB or ShadowBlade- if they have a heavy magic team or a stunner that worries you I'd go bkb, other wise I tend to favor SB.
> 
> Change up 1:
> Going Vlads instead of HoTD for the life leach. This works if you do the Tranq into Phase/Treads, the "unsued" items from Tranq's easily transition into a vlads.
> This is so you can pick up a Diffusal Blade. A slow/pruge and mana burn I feel a great items to have on agility heros.
> Manta Style- because Illusions + Bash + Mana burn is always fun.
> 
> Change up 2:
> Still going to pick up the Vlads because Orbs don't stack. Though HoTD might work if skadi stakes with LL in melee mode.
> Pick up the Skadi for Stats + a slow. Would be good for Ranged mode slowing as its supposed to work with Ranged and Life leach stacking. I haven't tested it but if it works for melee than even better
> Last can be what ever is needed as Skadi is pretty pricey and considering the price of all your other items, you'll need to have either really good farm in a long ass game, or snowball really good.
> 
> Granted the above is assuming a game where you can farm well and snowball well as a carry- probably only work in a pub at this point. Whats the verdict?


First off troll is pretty much a pub only hero in the first place...yeah hes been surprise picked here and there but for the most part its just a pub hero, Life steal/life leach whatever its called now does NOT stack with melee form and EOS. (range it does)

Second many of the items listed are situational, and I know you said that, but very few items are core for troll

so my personal opinion:
For me 20 second cool down on ulti is plenty of IAS and I like the dmg and move speed/chase of phase (I like to play aggressive)

so I Like *Phase*
I find that unless I really watch it I can run out of mana on him pretty quick so I like to get a *basi* into *aquila* for the cheap dmg and mana/armor
if you need tank *vanguard* is good
if you need dmg *Yasha* into *manta* or *SnY* if you need abit more tank (Very rare for me)
if you need to survive stuns/magic get *BKB*
if you need to go jungle or are just barely dying to those 1v1 ganks then get some lifesteal personally I like *helm* into *satanic* late, otherwise have your 3rd or 4th slot get a *vlads* for the team fights.
*MKB* is good if they have evasion

Unusual builds I've used if they have a PL/lots of summons I usually get a *Bfury*
I've never gotten *EOS* on him but I can see how ppl could say it works I've gotten a *OOV* early for chasing fun
I've gone *BKB Linkens* against a Beast master mostly for the LOLs

all your builds CAN work but as I said hes pretty much a pub hero and as such...anything goes in pubs.

go ahead and put your info on the list here so if you can make it we know to watch for you

Link to Google docs for OCN inhouse night Saturday 27th


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You usually help me get fed as carry so I'll be on your team


Thanks Walrus! Hopefully they'll do just an OCN inhouse + a general tourney like the SC2 one but we'll see.

I need to learn to adapt when another player wants to play support. I get so confused when another person goes support with me. Last few games, seemed to always have double courier and wards out of stock.


----------



## WALSRU

Calling a hero not in CM a pub only hero? Thanks captain obvious.

I can't wait until Troll is added, I think his early laning phase is good enough we will see him almost immediately in the pro scene as a situational pick to counter out Lifestealer in a standup fight.


----------



## evilferret

Are Drow and Tusk in CM now?

Remember reading something about them being added.

Can't wait to see how Tusk does in CM.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Are Drow and Tusk in CM now?
> 
> Remember reading something about them being added.
> 
> Can't wait to see how Tusk does in CM.


yeah they were added in the last patch. The game last night was so Looooong lol


----------



## WALSRU

Yuppah, he is in there now-ah. Should be eenteresting-eh!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Calling a hero not in CM a pub only hero? Thanks captain obvious.
> 
> I can't wait until Troll is added, I think his early laning phase is good enough we will see him almost immediately in the pro scene as a situational pick to counter out Lifestealer in a standup fight.


how much play did he see in Dota 1 after the change? not much, I think the same might be true here...the meta has shifted a little, and I see how he could work in a pushing line up (+180 ias every 20 seconds at lvl 6 for your whole team is pretty sick for tower push)

but he NEEDS a BKB for pro play he can get burst down too quick otherwise.


----------



## WALSRU

I'm too new to the scene to know anything about pro Dota 1 so that's good to know.

I definitely think BKB will be one of the few items you could consider core on him, especially against a coordinated team. Helm is the other one I almost always see picked up.

He doesn't need near the amount of babysitting to farm like a Spec or FV and can actually push a lot of melees out of lane (Clockwerk for example) with his range and early nuke. This is all based off the current heroes I see picked in recent tournaments.


----------



## FlashFir

How do we register for this? Have a team of 5 that's going to register... Or rather I'm on a team of 5.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> How do we register for this? Have a team of 5 that's going to register... Or rather I'm on a team of 5.


Depends on the "This" your talking about

if you mean the in house fun this saturday just add your info here and show up:
Link to Google docs for OCN inhouse night Saturday 27th

if your talking about this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Just so you guys are prepared the next OCN Challenge tourney will be featuring Dota 2. I'd recommend creating teams now just to be prepared.


I have no clue you''ll have to contact him about that I asked for more info up there^ but I'm guessing he dosn't frequent this thread enough so I'll just keep and eye on the OCN tourney fun for more info


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Doyou have details? When, where ect.


It'll be 5v5 played in Captains Mode on the tournament version, next month. Settings will all be tournament standard. There may be a fee ($20 to $30 per team) as we're going to try and weed out teams that are less serious (and more likely to drop out), based on the high rates of players exiting our previous SC2 and LoL tournaments. We'll be allowing a roster size of 7 to accommodate substitutes. Teams with a majority of players who are OCN regulars (ex: 4 of 7 players on the team) will have their fee waived (qualifying will probably be 1 flame or 50 posts on the account). We're probably going to gravitate more towards team games from now on since SC2 has shown us that managing players individually is quite sloppy.


----------



## hamzatm

Troll is very strong currently. Carry that can switch between ranged and melee and has a nuke, a slow and a miss chance, and ridiculous single target focus. Plus an ultimate that gives massive IAS to his whole team. Is there anything he doesn't do?

Besides, a lot of heroes need bkb to do anything in the current meta, troll is no different.

edit: how do you get flames lol?


----------



## That Guy

I'm not the biggest fan of BKB being a necessity in almost all cases right now. Crowd Control situations being the biggest problem. Not being able to sell it end game doesn't make it any better.

Get another 2 rep and you'll have 1 flame.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of BKB being a necessity in almost all cases right now. Crowd Control situations being the biggest problem. Not being able to sell it end game doesn't make it any better.
> 
> Get another 2 rep and you'll have 1 flame.


Agreed on the whole BKB thing. I feel that if your doing well against a heavy magic lineup, its possible to skip it. IF the reason your not doing as well as you want to is because off the magic, then get it. on certain heros a Manta + SB is just as potent as a bkb, and they both don't get weaker over time.


----------



## evilferret

Wonder if the tourney will be mostly OCN members due to the entry fee.

Walrus, we need 2 more OCN members with flames!

Off-topic but when I got my first (and only) flame I thought it was an infraction. I was wondering why OCN would flame me.

1 Flame or 50 posts seem weird. So much easier to get 50 posts than 1 flame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> yeah they were added in the last patch. The game last night was so Looooong lol


I know! SD games seem to last longer on average than AP games for me but that was super long.


----------



## dezahp

Any high skilled leveled players wanna try and go for this OCN Challenge? I'm not interested in playing with anyone who are very anal though since the main priority for me is just to have fun.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Any high skilled leveled players wanna try and go for this OCN Challenge? I'm not interested in playing with anyone who are very anal though since the main priority for me is just to have fun.


Depends what you mean by high skill

Need some perspective, if you're at the level of competitive dota with tournament experience then y'know


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Any high skilled leveled players wanna try and go for this OCN Challenge? I'm not interested in playing with anyone who are very anal though since the main priority for me is just to have fun.


I've got a good understanding of the game and am pretty laid back and only play to have fun (though winning is fun)

I feel I can play a good 4/5th role

Though you might want an alternate or use me as the salt as I can't usually play on sundays


----------



## Deceit

A friend thinks Troll is the strongest hero in the game at level 2. I disagree a bit, but he's definitely up there. The hero is not weak by any means... he is quite powerful. I would trust my friend as he is probably the best Troll player in the world.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Depends what you mean by high skill
> 
> Need some perspective, if you're at the level of competitive dota with tournament experience then y'know


I never tried or bothered playing competitive because I'm a college student with a full load so you can imagine I can't spend all my hours playing dota. Generally what I mean is someone who understands all aspects of the game and knows what they're doing. I just want to possibly play with people who are chill and want to have fun who know what they're doing. If someone wants to let me play as a 6th or 7th extra player, that's cool too.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Just so you guys are prepared the next OCN Challenge tourney will be featuring Dota 2. I'd recommend creating teams now just to be prepared.


Can you please post again here with further details when they become available? Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulua*
> 
> nice! i'd say its in my top 3 (earthbound/xenogears/chrono trigger). the order of those seems to fluctuate. i have a mint copy with the box/players guide/scratch & sniff stickers as well =)
> 
> sorry for going off topic - have you played mother 3? i feel like it is just of good as a game, if not better in some aspects.
> 
> def trying to play some dota with some OCN'ers!


I played Mother 3 a decent amount but never finished it for some reason. I remember it having a seriously great story and also quality gameplay. It is on my to do list that is for sure. No spoilers please.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> It'll be 5v5 played in Captains Mode on the tournament version, next month. Settings will all be tournament standard. There may be a fee ($20 to $30 per team) as we're going to try and weed out teams that are less serious (and more likely to drop out), based on the high rates of players exiting our previous SC2 and LoL tournaments. We'll be allowing a roster size of 7 to accommodate substitutes. Teams with a majority of players who are OCN regulars (ex: 4 of 7 players on the team) will have their fee waived (qualifying will probably be 1 flame or 50 posts on the account). We're probably going to gravitate more towards team games from now on since SC2 has shown us that managing players individually is quite sloppy.


Do you have information on if there are actually teams here at OCN? As far as I know there isn't a single team with most of it's players being a member here. I would be a perfect example, I have a team to play with but I'm the only one on OCN. For that reason I doubt you would be able to collect a fee. But like I said if you are aware of other teams I would be interested to see them. Are you including teams outside of OCN as well?

Also if you need help in some way with getting the tourney going let me know, I'm the OP in this thread and also have a lot of friends that play. Both on and off OCN.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> A friend thinks Troll is the strongest hero in the game at level 2. I disagree a bit, but he's definitely up there. The hero is not weak by any means... he is quite powerful. I would trust my friend as he is probably the best Troll player in the world.


Hmm strongest lvl2 I'd put undying and bat in the running for that roll...prob ahead of troll but he is pretty sick at that lvl too


----------



## Zulli85

Any hero with a stun is better than Troll at level 2. Lion, Lina, SK, SK, Sven, Lesh, etc.

If you have half of a brain you aren't going to take much damage from a level 2 troll.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Any hero with a stun is better than Troll at level 2. Lion, Lina, SK, SK, Sven, Lesh, etc.
> 
> If you have half of a brain you aren't going to take much damage from a level 2 troll.


Exactly what he said lol


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Any hero with a stun is better than Troll at level 2. Lion, Lina, SK, SK, Sven, Lesh, etc.
> 
> If you have half of a brain you aren't going to take much damage from a level 2 troll.


Not really. You're not quite comprehending the damage output of Troll AT level 2. As said above, putting Batrider and Undying in the same category is also quite feasible. In my personal opinion, Batrider is the (potentially) most dangerous hero at level 2, but you can make an argument either way.

Non of those heroes you listed are really that dangerous at level 2, honestly. None of them have spammable abilities. But even more problematic - none of them can solo kill another hero at level 2, unless they stand there like an idiot.

That's why the general consensus of Bat, and sometimes Troll at level two is literally LETHAL. These heroes have the ability to outright kill you with insane damage output. Lion with level 1 hex/stun is probably one of the worst heroes in the game. The stun has pathetic damage (at all levels, actually) and low duration at level 1. Lina has a bit more burst, but has no right click to kill anyone alone. Skeleton King and Sven can kill someone, but neither has an ability to hold people in place/slow/stun outside of their initial stuns (Ostarion has a small slow, but that's negligible). Leshrac is quite dangerous if you're stunned without any other units/heroes nearby and he can get off a full edict, so I do agree that Leshrac is potentially lethal as well. Sand King with a level 1 stun is a glorified melee creep. Actually, Sand King without boots is a glorified melee creep.

Another hero that I forgot to mention is Gyrocopter. At level 1 he can outright kill you if you're on a low HP/MS hero and get caught out alone.

This is what is implied by "a hero is the most dangerous at level 1/2."


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Not really. You're not quite comprehending the damage output of Troll AT level 2. As said above, putting Batrider and Undying in the same category is also quite feasible. In my personal opinion, Batrider is the (potentially) most dangerous hero at level 2, but you can make an argument either way.
> 
> Non of those heroes you listed are really that dangerous at level 2, honestly. None of them have spammable abilities. But even more problematic - none of them can solo kill another hero at level 2, unless they stand there like an idiot.
> 
> That's why the general consensus of Bat, and sometimes Troll at level two is literally LETHAL. These heroes have the ability to outright kill you with insane damage output. Lion with level 1 hex/stun is probably one of the worst heroes in the game. The stun has pathetic damage (at all levels, actually) and low duration at level 1. Lina has a bit more burst, but has no right click to kill anyone alone. Skeleton King and Sven can kill someone, but neither has an ability to hold people in place/slow/stun outside of their initial stuns (Ostarion has a small slow, but that's negligible). Leshrac is quite dangerous if you're stunned without any other units/heroes nearby and he can get off a full edict, so I do agree that Leshrac is potentially lethal as well. Sand King with a level 1 stun is a glorified melee creep. Actually, Sand King without boots is a glorified melee creep.
> 
> Another hero that I forgot to mention is Gyrocopter. At level 1 he can outright kill you if you're on a low HP/MS hero and get caught out alone.
> 
> This is what is implied by "a hero is the most dangerous at level 1/2."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Any hero with a stun is better than Troll at level 2. Lion, Lina, SK, SK, Sven, Lesh, etc.
> 
> If you have half of a brain you aren't going to take much damage from a level 2 troll.


----------



## Deceit

Did you mean to type something?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Did you mean to type something?


Think the new meta favors stuns > damage.

I'm still a noob but Troll seems to have the same problems as Ursa for higher level games. People just going to kite the hell out of you in melee form and ranged form is kinda meh.

I always have mana issues with him but again I'm not that great.

Troll did have a fun bug awhile back. Not sure if it's fixed.


----------



## HarrisLam

if you get caught out of position by just a bit, Jugg spin is pretty sick at lv 1, with some slight assistance (any slow / stun) it's totally first blood.

just my sudden thought.


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Think the new meta favors stuns > damage.
> 
> I'm still a noob but Troll seems to have the same problems as Ursa for higher level games. People just going to kite the hell out of you in melee form and ranged form is kinda meh.
> 
> I always have mana issues with him but again I'm not that great.
> 
> Troll did have a fun bug awhile back. Not sure if it's fixed.


Troll is fine in high level pubs.









http://dotabuff.com/players/43908335


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Troll is fine in high level pubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/players/43908335


Got me there on that profile.









Guess we'll have to see if pros use him in tourneys.

Hey Harris!

We must do Jug + CM!


----------



## Deceit

Troll Warlord, I think he definitely has potential. Really just needs a BKB to output huge damage.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Did you mean to type something?


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Troll Warlord, I think he definitely has potential. Really just needs a BKB to output huge damage.


He can perma bash pretty easily and with some items he is indeed stronk.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I think troll has some serious potential ... I still suck in general with this game (throw my life away being greedy or not avoiding simple ganks, etc) but troll is definitely my best hero

I have a pretty standard build that I use and then adjust from there depending on who I am up against...

Starting Items -- Tango-Salve - Quelling Blade - 3x Branch -- Phase Boots - Helm Of the Dominator -

Then I go Either BKB or Yasha (if they have drow or any high attack speed hero I go blademail)

After that I go where ever my farm takes me ... Butterfly/AC/Hood/Finish S&Y ... etc


Spoiler: Warning: Skill Build



W,Q,W,E,W,R,W,E,Q,E,R (then I finish ether the passive if I want to push or they have tanky heroes or I finish bash for the smaller guys getting the ultimate @ 16 again)



On a different topic ... I know that chests are like playing the lottery but if you were to buy a chest and a key ... which would be the better chests to go for if I wanted couriers/huds


----------



## Jim888

WOW Alliance just CRUSHED Navi in game 1 of 3 in the G-1 League


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Harris!
> 
> We must do Jug + CM!


lol!! Sure!!

I'm not as experience with Jugg as I'm with luna though~

Jugg is indeed one of my "most wanted to try" carries, I'm just so scared to try him in random pubs because he is melee with no stun and no real nuke. When playing alone, Jugg imo is just a risky pick because he really needs that BF as fuel to get his engine going and by picking him in solo queue you're basically putting a decent amount of confidence in your random teammates

He also needs phase boots and battlefury just to match the farming power of a luna with only treads and helm of dominator, and his spin takes some skills to cast *properly*.

With proper support though he will be a blast to play with.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> WOW Alliance just CRUSHED Navi in game 1 of 3 in the G-1 League


Spoiler alert! I wish I could watch it live but due to the work firewall I have to wait for the Youtube upload.

P.S. These are my two favorite teams but I like Alliance (NTH) much better


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Troll is fine in high level pubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/players/43908335


I beat his stack/friends before, so he can't be *THAT good =)

Troll is also a pretty fine mid hero too. Good harass, slows and his range damage is not great but like shadow fiend base damage. I've won against a pudge and magnus and SS, lost against a qop (granted the qop game was my first dota2 game of troll)


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Any hero with a stun is better than Troll at level 2. Lion, Lina, SK, SK, Sven, Lesh, etc.
> 
> If you have half of a brain you aren't going to take much damage from a level 2 troll.


With the exception of sven, the heroes you listed suck ass at level 2 - no armor, no health, a stun with tiny damage. Sven has an aoe stun that always lands and enough tanking power to trade hits which lifts him in my eyes. Veno is more dangerous than that lot at level 2 though.

I've got to agree with Deceit, troll is a lot stronger than you guys are giving him credit for. Several professional heroes mentioned the same on their streams, it's no joke.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> lol!! Sure!!
> 
> I'm not as experience with Jugg as I'm with luna though~
> 
> Jugg is indeed one of my "most wanted to try" carries, I'm just so scared to try him in random pubs because he is melee with no stun and no real nuke. When playing alone, Jugg imo is just a risky pick because he really needs that BF as fuel to get his engine going and by picking him in solo queue you're basically putting a decent amount of confidence in your random teammates
> 
> He also needs phase boots and battlefury just to match the farming power of a luna with only treads and helm of dominator, and his spin takes some skills to cast *properly*.
> 
> With proper support though he will be a blast to play with.


I'm not a fan of Jugg as a late game carry with battlefury. The aui build focuses on his strengths early game and building that into an effective late game: phase drums yasha (with the obvious items like wand and stout shield as required) into diffusal then whatever you need. Manta, SnY, Aghas, etc.

If you are afk farming with Jugg then the only reason can be that you are against/in a very specific lineup. Otherwise you are wasting half of his potential (the other half being healing ward pushes).


----------



## Jim888

HOLY COW...Navi Alliance game 2 go watch WOW crazy game...perhaps watch on 2x speed its LONG but been pretty crazy...6 slot am vs 6 slot PL


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I'm not a fan of Jugg as a late game carry with battlefury. The aui build focuses on his strengths early game and building that into an effective late game: phase drums yasha (with the obvious items like wand and stout shield as required) into diffusal then whatever you need. Manta, SnY, Aghas, etc.
> 
> If you are afk farming with Jugg then you are either mental or are against/in a very specific lineup.


im not in the same skill level as Aui is though, nor am i playing with teammates as good as his, ie our meta are very diff

just think of it this way, im playing in an environment that supports last hit in lane with the carry, neutral pull might or might not happen, defensive wards might or might not be present, ganks might or might not happen even when its obvious.

I'm a decent carry, but I'm only an average support and a horrible high impact mid player. I've learned it the hard way in these low tier pubs that if i support, no matter how hard i try and how good i play early, my cary(s) still might not get good enough, a lot of these guys pick hard carries hoping to dominate and end up getting 300gpm or below. But when i play carry myself, as long as i get some form of support i laning phase and my team doesnt suck while i neutral from time to time, there is a very high chance of winning
.
in short, playing jugg as a carry is my way of trying to secure the win. i farm faster than average in my own low tier meta, thats all im trying to say

i really like the idea of diffusial on jugg too, i just never had the chance to because i either own so hard i found 3300 gold in bank after fights, or i cant get my farm up at all before the game is lost


----------



## hamzatm

Well that's fine, I just want to point out another way of playing jugg that will very likely work well for you: try playing him as an early mid game aggressive role. This build transitions into full carry if you need it to. The best part is this build is most effective in low tier metas where people don't know how to handle being against juggernaut's skillset.

His spin and ultimate are sooooo good early game, considering he is magic immune during spin and completely immune during omnislash. All you need to do to get a kill is to walk up to someone and bladefury and follow them (click move on them). Very likely they will run away from creeps, which lets you get a full omnislash. If you just so much as show up in teamfights you can easily get kills, carry tp and gank or when someone dives your tower just counter gank, if there is no one to gank then you can farm.

The item build enhances these strengths perfectly! Firstly the phase movespeed lets you get a full spin off and catch up with enemies to omnislash when they are fleeing.

The rushed drums next gives you lots of HP and mana, which allows you to get the full spin off without dying, and cast healing ward without running out of mana completely. Because you are going to be active in ganks and teamfights, the HP is fantastic and the movement speed along with phase stacks to make you very efficient at chasing or fleeing.

Then the yasha gives you even more movement speed so now you are super fast when fleeing or fighting. It also gives dps, and you can easily land physical attacks on enemies even if they try to run.

Then the diffusal gives you a LOT of DPS for the cost, mana and purge = now you can focus and kill most support heroes without them getting away.

It's as you mentioned earlier, level 1 bladefury is very powerful, in fact it is soooo powerful up to mid late game: you do insane damage, in an aoe, are magic immune, and you don't even have to attack just be next to them. It really is too good of a spell to waste by just farming and not ganging. It is not even difficult to pull off, hit q and walk next to them as they try to flee.

In comparison going battlefury gives you no HP or mana pool, so if you are doing all your damage early via bladefury and omnislash (which I think you really should), it doesn't help at all. It leaves you too weak (HP and movespeed) to be effective in teamfights. You can't tank, and you can't keep up with enemies to use physical hits. Obviously the selling point is regen and farming speed on creeps.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> im not in the same skill level as Aui is though, nor am i playing with teammates as good as his, ie our meta are very diff
> 
> just think of it this way, im playing in an environment that supports last hit in lane with the carry, neutral pull might or might not happen, defensive wards might or might not be present, ganks might or might not happen even when its obvious.
> 
> I'm a decent carry, but I'm only an average support and a horrible high impact mid player. I've learned it the hard way in these low tier pubs that if i support, no matter how hard i try and how good i play early, my cary(s) still might not get good enough, a lot of these guys pick hard carries hoping to dominate and end up getting 300gpm or below. But when i play carry myself, as long as i get some form of support i laning phase and my team doesnt suck while i neutral from time to time, there is a very high chance of winning
> .
> in short, playing jugg as a carry is my way of trying to secure the win. i farm faster than average in my own low tier meta, thats all im trying to say
> 
> i really like the idea of diffusial on jugg too, i just never had the chance to because i either own so hard i found 3300 gold in bank after fights, or i cant get my farm up at all before the game is lost


Your the Kinda guy I wanna support...so tired of low gpm carries who cant carry

Link to Google docs for OCN inhouse night Saturday 27th Sign Up!


----------



## hamzatm

That's tomorrow that is! In case anyone hadn't realised


----------



## HarrisLam

that's cool bro. Guess Imma try to solo queue some with jugg later. I only have 4 games on him in dota 2 right now so a lot of what I said there really just based on my view of my meta as a whole leading to my item choices instead of games where I used jugg specifically. So I really gotta play him more, explore a bit.

One of the minor reasons I didn't pick him more often was because I was 3-0 with him before my fourth(last) game. Don't wanna screw up, you know how it is









I can totally see how your suggested build works. A lot more survivability too. I assume it's like phase into either drums or yasha first depending on immediate needs, if drum was picked up first, then either yasha or diffusial can be picked up next, again depending on immediate needs. (I got emotional issues with manta on melee heros that have no stuns though, so that could be a problem







The only melee manta hero I can stand is PL)

What about BKB though? As a hero with so much immunity I assume BKB can be spared in early / mid game, but there's gotta come a point when the duration of spin + omni doesn't last the entire teamfight. What to do about that?

Another semi-carry I want to try is BH. I can't seem to get a proper play style / item choice that suits both the hero and myself though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Your the Kinda guy I wanna support...so tired of low gpm carries who cant carry


Thanks Jim, though I only play low tier games so I'm probably a lot worse than I sound


----------



## hamzatm

I know exactly how it is







I was 9-0 with Jakiro and kept off playing him for long enough!

The drums are for HP and mana which you need pretty much immediately, I would definitely get at least a bracer about the same time as phase boots, but like you said depending on what you need in that situation.

I'm not sure about Yasha before drums, because the only thing you are getting is movespeed - your auto attack at that time is not being used much over spin ult. But yeah some situations may call for it.

As for BKB, there comes a point where bladefury is useless because the enemies are just too strong. BKB then is pretty awesome. From experience that time comes after you finish diffusal, so I would consider bkb then. Enough damage to make use of it, and its the time of game where spin becomes too weak.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> As for BKB, there comes a point where bladefury is useless because the enemies are just too strong. BKB then is pretty awesome. From experience that time comes after you finish diffusal, so I would consider bkb then. Enough damage to make use of it, and its the time of game where spin becomes too weak.


that point is also where your doing more dmg with right clicks than blade fury too.


----------



## hamzatm

Precisely!

Also the fact that bladefury grants you no survivability like it used to do mid-early game. You try to initiate like you used to, and just get bursted down pretty quick. Normally this leads to failed teamfights, unless you recognize that you should stop using bladefury and adjust your teamfight play.


----------



## evilferret

See you guys tomorrow!

Walrus we need more teammates! Only got a month to practice.

Any other OCN members want to join us? Not high skilled yet but I'm willing to practice until the tourney and take the verbal abuse.

2 more till fees waived.

Don't expect to win but want the experience.


----------



## HarrisLam

what i've seen people do in that situation if they couldnt get BKB up yet, is to bladefury AFTER ult. Spinning before ult usually is for early game with a stun setup. In mid game (or later) ganking situations I guess omni right at the start could fit into half of the situations. After omni a few enemy heros should already be at half hp so they might have started running. If so you just try to chase them down with your supports. If they try to focus fire you you spin away while other teammates whack away.

That's usually how I see it works anyway.

In another news, OMG easily the best and closest game I've ever played :

I, as lion, lost the game. Doesn't stop me from enjoying it. I just felt really bad because the game ended at that point solely because of my mistake. I was quite far away when the fight breaks out at the ramp, so I had my hero running there while watching the fight. A few seconds later I realized that my hero already arrived only to find Ursa was already whacking the crap out of me.

Needless to say I died in like 3 seconds. Couldn't remember off the top of my head whether I casted anything before my death. Probably impale and thats it. Totally my fault. I did absolutely nothing there and I think it was a 1-5 trade with at least 3 of them at half or below. If I cast everything there things could have been very different.

That is not to say that we could have won that game. Our carries were very, very far behind in terms of items and levels. But our abundance in stuns and control spells in general had won us half the team fights, against a 3-stack too.

I feel like we'll still slowly lose that game, but you know, at least it shouldn't end like this because of me.....AHHHH


----------



## WALSRU

^ We're good guys for real.

Mechanically I'm a good player with decent micro but sometimes I tunnel vision on kills and getting fat items instead of team stuff like wards and dust. Although last game I fought a PL and TA, I carried dust all day as the carry and we beat em real good. I can play several positions although I prefer to play high impact heroes and be aggressive. Working on expanding my hero pool.

As you can see I'm working on my hard supporting, although pub carries don't help at all
http://dotabuff.com/players/70335064/matches


----------



## evilferret

Don't feel too bad Harris. The other team seems to be trolling with the Ursa/CM combo.

Edit: I wouldn't be ashamed of that game. You seemed to have rallied afterwards. Ended up highest lvl on your team as support with least deaths.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> With the exception of sven, the heroes you listed suck ass at level 2 - no armor, no health, a stun with tiny damage. Sven has an aoe stun that always lands and enough tanking power to trade hits which lifts him in my eyes. Veno is more dangerous than that lot at level 2 though.
> 
> I've got to agree with Deceit, troll is a lot stronger than you guys are giving him credit for. Several professional heroes mentioned the same on their streams, it's no joke.
> I'm not a fan of Jugg as a late game carry with battlefury. The aui build focuses on his strengths early game and building that into an effective late game: phase drums yasha (with the obvious items like wand and stout shield as required) into diffusal then whatever you need. Manta, SnY, Aghas, etc.
> 
> If you are afk farming with Jugg then the only reason can be that you are against/in a very specific lineup. Otherwise you are wasting half of his potential (the other half being healing ward pushes).


Dude. Of course you're not going to kill the Troll at level 2 solo with those heroes but you should win the lane with relative ease. Troll has something like 475 hp at level 1 without items yet you make him sound like he has 1k and 10 armor. And if you are missing stuns with those others heroes you need to improve your skills unless we're talking borderline pro level players, no offense. Especially with a hero like Sand King.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dude. Of course you're not going to kill the Troll at level 2 solo with those heroes but you should win the lane with relative ease. Troll has something like 475 hp at level 1 without items yet you make him sound like he has 1k and 10 armor. And if you are missing stuns with those others heroes you need to improve your skills unless we're talking borderline pro level players, no offense. Especially with a hero like Sand King.


Chill, all I said was the heroes you mentioned are weak at level 2. Creeps alone can pretty much destroy them. Troll has 2 armor at level 1 and is ranged, Lina for example (randomly chose one of them) has 1 armor. Ranged heroes generally have lower starting armor than melee as a balance method, yet trolls is pretty decent, if creeps aggro on any of those heroes you listed they are a free kill. I don't know where you got 1k hp and 10 armour because I didn't imply that in the slightest, but you saying that list of heroes at level 2 is strong is simply wrong. Stuns at level 2 don't make the lane. Ability to trade hits does make the lane.

Invoker pre nerf wins any of those stunners in lane, TA wins them now, etc what I'm saying is stuns that early are overrated unless someone tower dives.

Troll at level 2 has a slow, a miss chance debuff, ranged and melee mode and a nuke. That's pretty strong.

Although I don't even know why I'm talking about his lane prowess lol, when I said troll was stronger than you gave him credit for, I wasn't specifically talking about laning I was just talking about everyone relegating him to pub status.
Quote:


> And if you are missing stuns with those others heroes you need to improve your skills unless we're talking borderline pro level players, no offense.


Sand king stun has zero range at level 1, but whatever it isn't even a delayed stun I wasn't talking about that. Lesh split earth at level 1, do you know how hard that is to land? You can be all elitist "I'm good enough to land these delayed stuns" but realistically this has nothing to do with being skilled enough to land it, it's more your enemies not being completely daft enough not to dodge it.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Chill, all I said was the heroes you mentioned are weak at level 2. Creeps alone can pretty much destroy them. Troll has 2 armor at level 1 and is ranged, Lina for example (randomly chose one of them) has 1 armor. Ranged heroes generally have lower starting armor than melee as a balance method, yet troll as a ranged hero has decent armor, if creeps aggro on any of those heroes you listed they are a free kill. I don't know where you got 1k hp and 10 armour because I didn't imply that in the slightest, but you saying that list of heroes at level 2 is strong is simply wrong. Stuns at level 2 don't make the lane. Ability to trade hits does make the lane.
> 
> Troll at level 2 has a slow, a miss chance debuff, ranged and melee mode and a nuke. That's pretty strong.
> 
> And when I said troll was stronger than you gave him credit for, I wasn't specifically talking about laning I was talking about everyone relegating him to pub status.
> Sand king stun has zero range at level 1, just saying. And lesh split earth at level 1, do you know how hard that is to land? This has nothing to do with being skilled enough to land it, it's more your enemies not being completely daft enough not to dodge it.


I think when he said they were stronger than troll at lvl 2 he ment that they would do ok against him in lane...as far as...you run up on them, with troll, slow/nuke, they stun and back off, salve up and they're ok

so he was saying they would be able to survive ok against a lvl 2 solo troll.


----------



## hamzatm

Oh well sure that makes sense, 1v1 they can all 'not lose' to Troll (in terms of killing/getting killed). Stunners can not lose to almost any hero, but won't necessarily win the lane. Winning a lane is more about cs'ing better than your opponent, whether you do this because you have higher harrass/kill potential or because you have better damage/animation/farming spells doesn't really matter.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys ...

After a quick google search I found out that you can run DOTA 2 in offline mode against bots to practice which for me is great as I have very limited bandwidth ...

I was wondering if there is a way to make the game startup with the commands every time without me having to enter them ? ...



Spoiler: Commands



sv_cheats 1
sv_lan 1
Dota_start_ai_game 1
dota_bot_practice_difficulty 0/1/2/3
map dota


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Don't feel too bad Harris. The other team seems to be trolling with the Ursa/CM combo.
> 
> Edit: I wouldn't be ashamed of that game. You seemed to have rallied afterwards. Ended up highest lvl on your team as support with least deaths.


It's just a tragic game over all....watch it if you got the spare time and you will understand what I'm talking about...Its not a bad game by any means so it might not be a waste of time.

I didnt "rally afterwards", I was always the highest level player in my team, because our carry SF and ganker/semi-carry slardar don't seem to know their place. They went to the same lane (which is off lane, too) even before I pick the hero. I picked the hero like 2 minutes after the game started so one of them (most likely slardar) had enough time to walk to bottom. Them 2 going top resulted in rubick going solo at bottom before I arrived there. Does that make any sense to you?

And then at lv6-10, I was solo farming bottom for no reason just because no one cared enough to come take the lane's farm. Enemy hero wasn't even there most of the time. I even called it out in chat and nobody came. Our neutral camps were full most of the time

Long story short, I basically farmed the longest time for the entire radiant team with a freaking lion, and I died the least among my team because magnus rarely targets me with his RP and I got saved by rubick forcestaff a couple of times. Most of the times teamfights were very chaotic we just don't know who's gonna win the fight, it's just such a surprise everytime we won it because with that big of a disadvantage we are not supposed to

It's just so sad that our supports shine that game. We shine so bright we team wiped them more than once even with the disadvantage of levels and items. Rubick played pretty well, Nyx made something happened whenever he could. I myself just hex and impale to initiate and crowd control from time to time, then KS all the way with finger







. It's just the slardar having a bad game who spent half of the game buying that vanguard, ended up not even finishing BKB before game ended, and the SF who even completely ignored the BKB option. He got daedales and then tell me he's gonna go manta. Who the hell does that anyway.....

*PS : oh look....another 5-stack, watch me lose it again.
seriously why do I deserve this?*


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> *snip*
> I was wondering if there is a way to make the game startup with the commands every time without me having to enter them ? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Commands
> 
> 
> 
> sv_cheats 1
> sv_lan 1
> Dota_start_ai_game 1
> dota_bot_practice_difficulty 0/1/2/3
> map dota


Use an autoexec.cfg for that.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Use an autoexec.cfg for that.


WOW ... I fail at life for not thinking of that ... hahaha ... Thanks so much !! ... +rep


----------



## redalert

I was playing a game today and I got my 1st ever ultra kill which was pretty exciting using Venomancer


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was playing a game today and I got my 1st ever ultra kill which was pretty exciting using Venomancer


Nice...were you supporting or playing carry veno? either way his aoe dmg output is pretty crazy.


----------



## redalert

My teammates were a Pudge, Drow, Ursa and Bloodseeker so I was playing support. I did have Agh and a blink dagger. I thought I was gonna get a triple kill at best but the AOE radius is bigger than I thought. Veno damage with Agh is awesome.


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I beat his stack/friends before, so he can't be *THAT good =)
> 
> Troll is also a pretty fine mid hero too. Good harass, slows and his range damage is not great but like shadow fiend base damage. I've won against a pudge and magnus and SS, lost against a qop (granted the qop game was my first dota2 game of troll)


Wait, am I talking to Namby Pamby Pony Princess?


----------



## Jim888

Link to Google docs for OCN inhouse night Saturday 27th

this is today...dont forget...see ya'll tonight


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Link to Google docs for OCN inhouse night Saturday 27th
> 
> this is today...dont forget...see ya'll tonight


So after 1.5 weeks of waiting for this, I wake up today with sore throat and body aches... sigh... gonna try and get some rest but I've got a funeral 2 graduations and 2 birthday parties I'm suppose to be at :-/

Edit: BTW the new Razer com is pretty nice, decent overly, and no where near the bandwidth hog of Skype (what most my friends use) http://www.razerzone.com/comms

Added a group if anyone wants to give it a try

[OCN] Overclock.net

I've never been a big fan of the whole channel thing, ppl come and go...or need a pw to get it...I just prefer this setup...just my personal preference


----------



## WALSRU

So I go complete ham when I get random Axe, something about that hero makes me feed.

Went with a jungle Doom last night and farmed up Midas, AC, Heart, Vanguard, Halberd, and boot of Travel. I just shrugged off the whole team, it was awesome.

I'm home all day, see you guys on soon!


----------



## Necrolust

is this inhouse still happening?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrolust*
> 
> is this inhouse still happening?


Yup still on


----------



## hamzatm

Sure, what time is it starting again? I presume everyone should just roll up and post in here when they are ready so we can see who's up. Organise a game in the channel as soon as a few join or however you want to do it.

I'm not sure I can make it myself, but if so I'll likely be online in like 6 hours from now


----------



## Necrolust

i am ready to play


----------



## TheStig93

Played DotA for like 3 years, also put around 1k hours into dota 2 now, also played in DotA div league for quite some time. Was pretty good but Im not that active atm. If youre halfway decent and wanna stack up shoot me a pm with your steamid


----------



## HarrisLam

oh man....

I'm not sure if I can show up on time, or even remotely on time (as that would be tomorrow morning for me)

In a terrible mood at the moment. The day ended very VERY badly for me (it is 1am now). Walsru and EF would kind of know what I'm talking about, had something to do with that very sudden "gtg in 10 mins" call. I literally did nothing other than laying on the bed thinking about crap in the past 2 hours

Got a phone call at midnight and thought it would settle things down a bit. Didn't go as well as expected either.

I just have a lot in my mind right now and need some time to settle down before I can fall asleep calmly. I don't really see myself going to bed in the next 3 hours.

I'll try to man up and put my poker face back on ASAP








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So I go complete ham when I get random Axe, something about that hero makes me feed.


It's all good man~ Just a bad game once in a while, happens to everybody. I got to say though I felt kind of unfortunate that the game turned out the way it did. That was the game I did best with sniper!!

No seriously, go to dotabuff, search my name, go to "matches" tab, filter out sniper games and witness the awesomeness of my records and you will understand why I said that :


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Sure, what time is it starting again? I presume everyone should just roll up and post in here when they are ready so we can see who's up. Organise a game in the channel as soon as a few join or however you want to do it.
> 
> I'm not sure I can make it myself, but if so I'll likely be online in like 6 hours from now


Sounds good I should be on in about 7-8 hrs from now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh man....
> 
> I'm not sure if I can show up on time, or even remotely on time (as that would be tomorrow morning for me)
> 
> In a terrible mood at the moment. The day ended very VERY badly for me (it is 1am now). Walsru and EF would kind of know what I'm talking about, had something to do with that very sudden "gtg in 10 mins" call. I literally did nothing other than laying on the bed thinking about crap in the past 2 hours
> 
> Got a phone call at midnight and thought it would settle things down a bit. Didn't go as well as expected either.
> 
> I just have a lot in my mind right now and need some time to settle down before I can fall asleep calmly. I don't really see myself going to bed in the next 3 hours.
> 
> I'll try to man up and put my poker face back on ASAP


Hey Life happens this is Just a game if you have other stuff to deal with take care of it, dont worry about us, Sorry to hear your having a rough day/night hope things look better for you in the morning when you get up.


----------



## WALSRU

I should be ready in about an hour at most. JOIN OCN DOTA CHAT!!!!

(always see a ton of people playing and no one in chat)


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I should be ready in about an hour at most. JOIN OCN DOTA CHAT!!!!
> 
> (always see a ton of people playing and no one in chat)


You should have at least Necrolust in there at the moment. The rest of us are gonna wind up in the next 10 hours or so if the times given in the list are accurate!


----------



## WALSRU

Currently in "OCN Dota 2" group: 1 in chat, 4 in game, 20 online... Am I missing something here?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> No seriously, go to dotabuff, search my name, go to "matches" tab, filter out sniper games and witness the awesomeness of my records and you will understand why I said that :


I just checked your dotabuff and saw your last jugg game that you lost.

I notice you maxed crit first and after maxed stats, with only 2 levels in spin and 1 in healing ward at level 7. I presume you did that because you wanted to go super hard carry juggernaut, sacrificing early game dominance for a better late game? To make that build work you must farm all game. If you were going to be active ganking early game with that build then that is seriously sub-optimal, so I'm presuming you mostly just farmed?

I can understand if you were trying it out just for fun, or were experimenting, but if you were trying to seriously win then the fact is that's not the way to win pubs. Playing a hard carry role is just about the least effective way to win, as your team needs to last 4v5 till late when you come out super farmed. If you have a hero that _can only_ hard carry (medusa comes to mind) then its understandable, but with Jugg you could have chosen to go early game dominance into late game carry but instead you actually _chose_ to hard carry.

The problem with hard carrying is that whilst you are farming, the other team will use the 4v5 advantage to snowball and build up a bigger and bigger farm and level advantage over your team, so by late game you will have to be really really really overfarmed in order to win against their advantage. Juggernaut doesn't have the mobility to farm that much or that fast (not like antimage for example), even if you farmed all game.

Best way to win pubs is to dominate the lanes and the early game, and then transition that into carry. That way you don't let the enemy snowball against you, and still have late game carry potential.


----------



## Zulli85

Spin, heal, spin, stats, spin, ulti, spin, crit is more/less what I like to do on Jugg. After that I'll either get crit or heal depending on how the game is going. If you're farming well and getting some kills I would go crit but if it is a hard game and your team could really use the ward than that is the way to go.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I should be ready in about an hour at most. JOIN OCN DOTA CHAT!!!!
> 
> (always see a ton of people playing and no one in chat)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Currently in "OCN Dota 2" group: 1 in chat, 4 in game, 20 online... Am I missing something here?


I believe the chat most people are talking about is OCN's ingame chat channel (search OCN or add the line ' chat_join "OCN" ' to autoexec).

AFAIK the current official starting time is 10pm EDT (2AM GMT).


----------



## HarrisLam

you if want to specifically comment on that one game, you might want to watch the actual replay. As I recall the situation allowed me to do that. (of course, if you do plan to watch it however, just keep in mind that im only in normal MM and I might not play as well as you expect, with or without a suitable skill build)

Long story short, in that game, there was a time after lv 3.....I forgot exactly when, probably lv 5~8 somewhere around there, I got top farming totally uninterrupted for like 25 mins or something. When I saw that opportunity I struggled a bit for what I wanted to buy as first core, battlefury? Or try the drums diffusial build as you said. After a few minutes I just went well, this is totally free farm, maybe ill get BF first

and it proved itself to be a decent investment in that game. I almost got no interruption whatsoever when I neutral, and when I finally did get someone run up to me, hes doing it alone so I clicked R and clicked on him.....

I think the biggest mistake of that game I made was in fact going back to diffusial to see how it works when we were so ahead as a team, instead of aiming straight for BKB heart / butterfly. We basically got a bad early game with me getting free farm, then we made a comeback in mid game because our heros mature at that time and I started joining fights so my teammates can enjoy the fruits of my farm, even went as far as destroying raxes of one lane, but in the very last 5 minutes their alchemist got all the items he needed and we couldn't even wear him down.

While we were owning, I also got over-confident in winning the game that I dived in to kill supports knowing that I'd die after that kill and THEN I bought back. That and the diffusial blade were more than enough to trade either a heart or a butterfly. Either would be enough to outlast that alchemist.

The diffusial did help a bit in that game, but it's either our team being not as coordinated as a pro team or I got it too late, it didnt work as well as I expected.

Maybe Ill try it again some other time, after 2 losing streaks, I now have a win:loss ratio to fix


----------



## Zulli85

Was a ringer for my friends' team just now in a tourney and we won 45-6. Is that good?



http://binarybeast.com/xDOTA21304030

Team name ushhhh for some reason.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Spin, heal, spin, stats, spin, ulti, spin, crit is more/less what I like to do on Jugg. After that I'll either get crit or heal depending on how the game is going. If you're farming well and getting some kills I would go crit but if it is a hard game and your team could really use the ward than that is the way to go.


The ward is amazing for pushing btw, that's mainly why pros pick him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you if want to specifically comment on that one game, you might want to watch the actual replay. As I recall the situation allowed me to do that. (of course, if you do plan to watch it however, just keep in mind that im only in normal MM and I might not play as well as you expect, with or without a suitable skill build)
> 
> Long story short, in that game, there was a time after lv 3.....I forgot exactly when, probably lv 5~8 somewhere around there, I got top farming totally uninterrupted for like 25 mins or something. When I saw that opportunity I struggled a bit for what I wanted to buy as first core, battlefury? Or try the drums diffusial build as you said. After a few minutes I just went well, this is totally free farm, maybe ill get BF first
> 
> and it proved itself to be a decent investment in that game. I almost got no interruption whatsoever when I neutral, and when I finally did get someone run up to me, hes doing it alone so I clicked R and clicked on him.....
> 
> I think the biggest mistake of that game I made was in fact going back to diffusial to see how it works when we were so ahead as a team, instead of aiming straight for BKB heart / butterfly. We basically got a bad early game with me getting free farm, then we made a comeback in mid game because our heros mature at that time and I started joining fights so my teammates can enjoy the fruits of my farm, even went as far as destroying raxes of one lane, but in the very last 5 minutes their alchemist got all the items he needed and we couldn't even wear him down.
> 
> While we were owning, I also got over-confident in winning the game that I dived in to kill supports knowing that I'd die after that kill and THEN I bought back. That and the diffusial blade were more than enough to trade either a heart or a butterfly. Either would be enough to outlast that alchemist.
> 
> The diffusial did help a bit in that game, but it's either our team being not as coordinated as a pro team or I got it too late, it didnt work as well as I expected.
> 
> Maybe Ill try it again some other time, after 2 losing streaks, I now have a win:loss ratio to fix


I'm not saying you played wrong, just saying that the way you chose to play is not the most effective way to win. I'm not even talking about that specific game.

Freefarming on a hero that has the potential to devastate early is OK in high level games but in Normal mmr its much more effective to play for an early advantage and transition into late. Why? Because what's the downside to early game aggression? It's when the enemy carry farms despite your aggression then beats you because you didn't farm as much. But in normal mmr the other team carries don't usually know how to farm effectively. That means you can get away with not farming and instead ganking and pushing (juggernaut excels at both) and then transitioning to carry late.

Getting an advantage early and winning from that is far more effective than getting beaten down early and trying to win it back with your free farm later on.


----------



## Necrolust

i am really sorry but i will be unable to attend... maybe next week


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Was a ringer for my friends' team just now in a tourney and we won 45-6. Is that good?
> 
> 
> 
> http://binarybeast.com/xDOTA21304030
> 
> Team name ushhhh for some reason.


yeah I watched it...quite the stomp


----------



## th3m3nt4l

PC is up and running so ready to do this guys!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yeah I watched it...quite the stomp












Won next round in 16 minutes. >_> It almost went bad at start because they tried to level 1 rosh and almost got it. Game went downhill fast for them after that.



Edit -

Are these guys serious about them picking a hero for us LOL what the heck.

http://www.twitch.tv/whatishiptv

Edit 2 -

I think challenge has been accepted, they picked Huskar or Ursa for us rofl. More/less saying that we as a proper team are too good for this tourney so they are balancing it out by picking a hero for us. Not to mention I am ringing for them.


----------



## hamzatm

That is an amateur tournament. Seeing as multiple of your mates are top 50 in dotabuff worldwide you seem to be overqualified.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> That is an amateur tournament. Seeing as multiple of your mates are top 50 in dotabuff worldwide you seem to be overqualified.


They only started playing together recently and won like 1 tourney. I think the casters are exaggerating a little because they are also in the netolic finals.


----------



## evilferret

Cya guys tonight!

Doh, forgot to set the GMT time for the 28th. Guess that's why some people confused.

Inhouse was set for 10PM EDT on the 27th which is 2AM GMT on the 28th.

If this works out well, we can try to get us more organized next time.

Sorry Harris! We'll get them next time! Totally got confused by the g2g for some reason. My mind shuts down at like 2-3am.


----------



## Deceit

I spent the better half of the day sleeping.


----------



## Jim888

Well I'm home from everything and have gotten Zero rest, but I'm gonna try and Jump on in a bit and see if I cant catch a game...dont know how good I'll be (or am anyway) but we'll see


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Well I'm home from everything and have gotten Zero rest, but I'm gonna try and Jump on in a bit and see if I cant catch a game...dont know how good I'll be (or am anyway) but we'll see


Unwind and join when you can Doc!

Hoping to play some silly games afterwards.

Edit: Start joining the OCN channel if you want to play! Setting up the lobby now, sorry if its a bit earlier than expected.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

People are already on Dota. You can join for some fun games.


----------



## Zulli85

Looks like a game is already going, doing some mm with my friends will check after this game.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Who can I add to join in on this? I'd love to play some inhouses.


----------



## Awsan

Epicness


----------



## MKUL7R4

my 3rd rampage, once again it happened to be with Juggernaut













anyone want to play tonight? I have about 2-3 other people already. looking for someone with 50%+ win rate and a couple hundred games under their belt

my name is Project MKUltra (the one with the Bane avatar)


----------



## redalert

PUDGE WARS







Need one more for in house game


----------



## evilferret

We're still playing and we're down 1. Anybody free quickly join channel OCN!


----------



## trisx

can i get OCN invite ?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> can i get OCN invite ?


Join the OCN chatroom.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## hamzatm

Still going?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Still going?


yeah still going on


----------



## WALSRU

GG guys, sorry bout the last throw. It's 2:30 and I'm dooooooooooooone.

Do it again soon before my bed time.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> GG guys, sorry bout the last throw. It's 2:30 and I'm dooooooooooooone.
> 
> Do it again soon before my bed time.


Playing meepo didnt help matters but its been the most competitive game so far.


----------



## evilferret

Good games all! Was fun! Last game was great to spectate.

Pudge Wars was still the highlight for me (even if I lost). Sorry team!

If people still interested maybe we can try to set up another one.


----------



## hamzatm

Well the one game I caught was great fun!

We should do it monthly or something, the OCN dota night. Last saturday of the month? Or even weekly if you like


----------



## Deceit

I had a lot of fun. Sorry for being so useless the first game.


----------



## Jim888

Well sounds like it wasn't too bad

Glad i got in on the Pudge wars. Now time to go down load some replays and see what happened the rest of the night

So what do y'all think? If we have it once a week I don't think the turnout will be that great, once a month I think is infrequent enough to have ppl make arrangements for it and make a point to bec there. So last sat of the month?


----------



## HarrisLam

agreed it should not be too frequent


----------



## hamzatm

Keeps it choice and tasty... like a coveted reward sparse enough to hunger for rather than take for granted.

Out of curiosity how do you plan to download the replays seeing as they were all private matches?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Playing meepo didnt help matters but its been the most competitive game so far.


Hey my meepo was pretty spot on the first half of the game! Then after that we (me) all sort of lost our minds...

Plus the other team had a pretty sick teamfight line up, Luna and Sandking press R and stand there ftw!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> agreed it should not be too frequent


Yeah, I think I could show up about one Saturday a month. It's a real late night for me.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Keeps it choice and tasty... like a coveted reward sparse enough to hunger for rather than take for granted.
> 
> Out of curiosity how do you plan to download the replays seeing as they were all private matches?


Connections! XD

I was planning on pming a few who were in the games to ask for the replays


----------



## redalert

pudge war from last night 182949041


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> pudge war from last night 182949041


Yeah i actually got in on that one... think we could have pulled it out, was getting close to my veil


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Hey my meepo was pretty spot on the first half of the game! Then after that we (me) all sort of lost our minds...
> 
> Plus the other team had a pretty sick teamfight line up, Luna and Sandking press R and stand there ftw!
> Yeah, I think I could show up about one Saturday a month. It's a real late night for me.


There's a real science to meepo builds and playstyles, for example there is a massive difference in playstyle if you dagger rush compared to aghs rush. I watched the second half of your game earlier today noticed you went tranquils dagger into aghs then vlads. Your Meepo play itself was lovely, but I think you can improve on some of the overall decisions. I've watched a lot of n0tail (and play a lot of Meepo myself) so I thought I'd share some of my thoughts! Hopefully it'll be of some help









First point is about blink:
Investing 2k gold into something that gives no stats or survival means you have to gank a lot to make it worthwhile (I presume you did that, but didn't watch the first game).
It also means you need to get that survivability and stats from somewhere else - an early treads is the best way to counteract the liabilities of rushed blink. You really should switch tranquils to treads as soon as possible after you leave lane, the point you reach level 11 is a great timing.

Second point is about what Meepo can do versus that team:
Main problem was witch doctor and maledict and death ward. Sand king and Luna hurt but the real issue is that WD - the damage boost from maledict is just too powerful against meepo combined with that darn cask! There's two issues here to bear in mind, first is to tank up, second is to adjust your overall playstyle.

Tanking up means straight after aghs you farm for a reaver. Don't take fights, don't engage, get wards up and farm till those key items, because frankly your meepo doesn't stand a chance against that lineup until you get at least aghs reaver. Fighting is useless, split push instead and try to avoid it! The instant you get aghs reaver you are faaaaar more powerful than you were, Meepo just takes a huge jump in effectiveness when he can tank. You can pretty much last out luna and sk ult (not WD though, maledict stronk) and bash their team to death. That's when you can start teamfighting again.

Vlads after aghs was sort of a waste (apart from assisting ally Bloodseeker), you didn't get a chance to use physical damage in fights, it was poofs and then dead to their combo. I noticed that in this particular game farming something like reaver was really difficult as the enemy were smoke ganking and had fully warded your jungle, but probably bear it in mind for future. Your team basically needed to counterward (definitely high time for a support to buy gem), have teammates make space, try and pick off enemies without engaging all 5, and just let you farm as safe as possible.

As for playstyle, it's about waiting for the right moment. In that game its basically after witch doctor pops maledict. You can literally have all the clones farm alone in other lanes/jungle as your main meepo follows your team. Stay outside the fight, as soon as maledict is used then use the blink combo to join the fight.

Anyway, its good to see a budding Meepo player taking the hero seriously!


----------



## WALSRU

Good read man I appreciate the tips. Pretty insecure about the hero so glad my mechanics weren't too sloppy.

I'm super new to the hero and have probably played him twice in pubs (pretty sure they were both losses). I always struggle with whether to pick up basi in lane, when to take apart tranqs, and when to engage. I got some good poofs off early but yeah I just blew up late game. The WD + Necro is sort of a hard Meepo counter but it was last game of the night and I couldn't help myself.

I'm going to keep practicing and making those better farming decisions so that I'm much harder to take down.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Good read man I appreciate the tips. Pretty insecure about the hero so glad my mechanics weren't too sloppy.
> 
> I'm super new to the hero and have probably played him twice in pubs (pretty sure they were both losses). I always struggle with whether to pick up basi in lane, when to take apart tranqs, and when to engage. I got some good poofs off early but yeah I just blew up late game. The WD + Necro is sort of a hard Meepo counter but it was last game of the night and I couldn't help myself.
> 
> I'm going to keep practicing and making those better farming decisions so that I'm much harder to take down.


You need to be farming the jungles at all time, and pushing or teamfighting w/ your main. The jungle in that match was mostly left untouched.

In 35 minutes you should be max lvl and either have
bllink aghs BoTs vlads, reaver
blink aghs heart, BoTs or mek
blink aghs skadi vlads, BoTs or mek

with at least 200 cs and anywhere between 5-10 kills and 1-7 deaths.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> You need to be farming the jungles at all time, and pushing or teamfighting w/ your main. The jungle in that match was mostly left untouched.
> 
> In 35 minutes you should be max lvl and either have
> bllink aghs BoTs vlads, reaver
> blink aghs heart, BoTs or mek
> blink aghs skadi vlads, BoTs or mek
> 
> with at least 200 cs and anywhere between 5-10 kills and 1-7 deaths.


Didn't realise you were there - didn't put a name to the face! What nick were you playing under?

Edit: The three timings you listed, is that basically blink aghs BoTs and then any of the following combos:
vlads+reaver
heart
vlads+skadi?

Because there the third build has an extra vlads worth of farm listed, just wondering about this discrepancy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Good read man I appreciate the tips. Pretty insecure about the hero so glad my mechanics weren't too sloppy.
> 
> I'm super new to the hero and have probably played him twice in pubs (pretty sure they were both losses). I always struggle with whether to pick up basi in lane, when to take apart tranqs, and when to engage. I got some good poofs off early but yeah I just blew up late game. The WD + Necro is sort of a hard Meepo counter but it was last game of the night and I couldn't help myself.
> 
> I'm going to keep practicing and making those better farming decisions so that I'm much harder to take down.


As a general guideline, laning consists of tranquils only if you need them (taking harass). A little trick is to buy tranquils and a sage's mask. When you want to push just disassemble the sage's mask and you have normal boots, basi and a Ring of Regen. When you need to regen disassemble the basi again. All you need to take as starting items is a ring of protection and regen.

If you went tranquils in lane, aim to finish treads at about the point you hit level 11 and get your third meepo, can't really go wrong with that timing.

Engaging is just about not doing it when it will probably get you killed







It comes with general awareness and experience in dota. In some games you simply can't engage at all because the other team is always together and they just instakill you, and that's when you play some "rat dota" (meepo looks like a rat too) - buy travels, tp around the map and split push, always avoid enemy contact if there are missing enemy heroes on the map, slip away and be annoying constantly. Keep doing it eating away at their towers and farming aghs reaver etc until eventually the enemy will get frustrated and start splitting up and then you can take advantage of that by picking them off etc.


----------



## evilferret

Finally woke up and have to rush to visit the family.

Get you my replays tonight Doc!

Walrus, think you played fine! I felt like a non-factor that game. Haven't watched the replay but think your lane should have been pulling the lane more

Still kicking myself for not warding the jungle but no idea when I should have planted it. Ugh, this why I'm horrible.

Would love more inhouses!

If we run it more often, it'll probably run shorter but down for whatever you guys want. We ended up playing like 5 hrs last night.


----------



## hamzatm

I prefer a once in a while stint that lasts a while.

We can always play together inbetween at random times if we find each other online, but its nice to consolidate everyone on one day every so often.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> pudge war from last night 182949041


Access to match denied, looks like the match id isn't enough if its private!

Someone will need to download the replays, zip and upload them to sendspace (free and super fast uploading service for files under 500mb or something)


----------



## evilferret

I'm sending Jim(Doc) the replays I have.

I only got the game before the last and Pudge. Anybody have all of them?

I'm down for whatever the majority decides on the inhouse.

Hamza anychance you can send me your game? I was spectating that one and can't seem to grab the replay.


----------



## WALSRU

Uploading now, sharing my own fails for the whole world (forum) to see!









edit: here they are OCN Inhouse 4/27


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Uploading now, sharing my own fails for the whole world (forum) to see!


LOL! like i did any better xD!


----------



## hamzatm

Sure thing, here's the final game of the night:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/l60fzp

Don't have any others, that was the only one I played


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Uploading now, sharing my own fails for the whole world (forum) to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: here they are OCN Inhouse 4/27


Ah, but I've got a complete set of five! OCN DotA: One pudge wars, four AP.

Once a month or once every other sounds reasonable.


----------



## WALSRU

Did we have 4 AP? Oh yeaaaah there was the first game we didn't finish.


----------



## redalert

tells me access denied when I try to view it


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Did we have 4 AP? Oh yeaaaah there was the first game we didn't finish.


We had four AP plus the false start where I lagged out (not included as we didn't get past a minute of gameplay).


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Access to match denied, looks like the match id isn't enough if its private!


You need to open it through console


----------



## HarrisLam

still couldnt figure out who was who


----------



## banjee

Just wanted to stop by and say that I had fun last night, I'm looking forward to playing with you guys again.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> You need to open it through console


Works now


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> still couldnt figure out who was who


Here you go! Dota 2 OCN inhouse
 including the names


----------



## Zulli85

I had fun last night, especially my mjollnir ac warlock and carry necro hehe.









Should definitely do this again, once a month sounds good.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I had fun last night, especially my mjollnir ac warlock and carry necro hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should definitely do this again, once a month sounds good.


lol watched the games...mostly one sided it seemed but still some fun builds

ok well lets start now

May 25th? perhaps we could try to start around 9pm EDT which would be 1am May 26th GMT?[/URL]


----------



## Deceit

Who is the guy that played Razor?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Who is the guy that played Razor?


a friend of Zulli from what I understand.


----------



## evilferret

Down for May.

Hope to see more of these.

Edit: May 25th? perhaps we could try to start around 9pm EDT which would be 1am May 26th GMT?


----------



## Awsan

May 25th? perhaps we could try to start around 9pm EDT which would be 1am May 26th GMT?

Lets roll


----------



## WALSRU

Epic all random game with Hamza. 2nd time playing Rubick and it was SO FUN!


----------



## redalert

Thats Memorial Day weekend just a FYI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Epic all random game with Hamza. 2nd time playing Rubick and it was SO FUN!


I just had one too I was on a team with 4 Russians so no communication vs a PL, Drow, Riki, Naga and Zeus.


----------



## hamzatm

Epic game WALSRU! That ravage you stole above their top rax before we took mid and top, that was sooooo clutch. Really, really well played, turned it around for us right there and then. Well played in general actually, my friend said your support in lane was top notch, owned that nyx. That game was one of the best I've played in a while actually.

Look forward to the next









May 25th sounds good I'm sure.


----------



## evilferret

Might not be able to make Mem Weekend.

Do people prefer to play on Mem weekend?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> a friend of Zulli from what I understand.


No I dunno who that razor was. I had a friend in the second and third games.


----------



## Deceit

Ya I thought that guy was trolling to annoy some of the less experienced people for no reason.


----------



## evilferret

Was the guy even OCN? Didn't recognize the handle from the list.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Thats Memorial Day weekend just a FYI
> I just had one too I was on a team with 4 Russians so no communication vs a PL, Drow, Riki, Naga and Zeus.


Ah we don't have Memorial Day here in the UK

That lineup looks like support naga material ^^

Support naga is totally legit


----------



## WALSRU

The funny thing is I usually play carry or mid so I was constantly missing stack timings, gotta work on that lol

Your all tank weaver was effective if also slightly hilarious. Lesh and Bh had great plays as well. Their comp was shockingly effective for AR, so much aoe. Going to go out on a limb and say we won on pure skill!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The Razor guy i dont thing he was from OCN because spending 2600 hours in Dota 2 means no hours in OCN








It was fun playing with you guys.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Who is the guy that played Razor?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Ya I thought that guy was trolling to annoy some of the less experienced people for no reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The Razor guy i dont thing he was from OCN because spending 2600 hours in Dota 2 means no hours in OCN


I have to claim responsibility for him (unfortunately). I had to tell him to cut the crap or pack up after he starting being a dick. He'd been having a bad day, but it was no excuse.


----------



## WALSRU

It was bad mannered but it was also a good lesson on how to jack up a jungle. I was experimenting for fun and he ruined my jungle Doom idea. Still though the frustration turned our team on me calling Doom a garbage hero. Now that's just too personal!

P.s. At the end I had fun trolling Mag and breaking the seriousness

P.p.s. 2600 hours... really


----------



## Zulli85

Blink Dagger Nyx sup.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just had the worst game in my life. Match ID: 183791959

Words cant explain that how horrible is to **** up as a carry.


----------



## hamzatm

Blink Nyx is common in pro games where 3 man impales win teamfights. It's one of the longer almost instant AOE stuns in the game at 2 seconds. If you're rubick Impale is a pretty high priority steal


----------



## evilferret

Had a fun game Doc!

No worries Joe! Hope it didn't put you in a bad spot with your buddy and thanks for standing up for us.

Good luck Zealot on your next game!

For the new page.

OCN Inhouse May 25th? perhaps we could try to start around 9pm EDT which would be 1am May 26th GMT?

Reminder for us Americans, that's Memorial Weekend.


----------



## mylilpony

ix1.jpg 201k .jpg file
YEAH! My contributions are muted since we won every lane thanks to a good rubick roaming mid and top while i babysat /pulled /harassed bott


----------



## WALSRU

^Fake Liquid nickname? Looks like a very dominant game.

As a side effect of the inhouse my dota friend list pretty much doubled. Looking forward to playing more stacked games, in Normal Q I get a dc'd player every other game.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^Fake Liquid nickname? Looks like a very dominant game.


It's probably the real one. When pros solo queue people naturally tend to go all out against them, playing very seriously (aka tryhard). There's nothing wrong with that, I would do the same. In streams you often see the professional player go mid because it is the highest impact role, but the enemy team will pull of constant smoke ganks, first blood attempts, harass, dual/tri lane against them, full warding, anything to shut them down.

From the professional player's viewpoint, they have a team of people playing pretty much relaxed thinking the pro will win it for them, against a team of people doing everything to shut them down asap. Often it works out, often it doesn't.


----------



## WALSRU

If you say so Mr. Very High MMR. I'm lucky if I get 2 people on my team speaking English, never recognized a name lol.


----------



## jassilamba

Hey Guys,

I have 4 or 5 of these games sitting in my steam to be given away, and I rather give it to people who will play them. If you guys know anyone who needs 1 please let me know and I will be more than happy to send a copy to them.

Thanks


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> If you say so Mr. Very High MMR. I'm lucky if I get 2 people on my team speaking English, never recognized a name lol.


lol that's funny

But I don't think we can ever meet any of these pro players anyway, even if they are smurfing. I imagine it will be way too easy for them to win over 60% of their games, even when relaxing.


----------



## WALSRU

I'm hopeful to get up to 60% in the next month or two. I don't have a huge amount of games played and now that I got most of my terrible noob days out of the way I'm winning almost every game someone doesn't leave. I usually play carry but I felt comfortable going hard support and letting you farm Harris.









P.S. How does Nether Ward work? trollolol


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^Fake Liquid nickname? Looks like a very dominant game.
> 
> As a side effect of the inhouse my dota friend list pretty much doubled. Looking forward to playing more stacked games, in Normal Q I get a dc'd player every other game.


That's a real liquid player, the game was played in an inhouse league called ixdl.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> It's probably the real one. When pros solo queue people naturally tend to go all out against them, playing very seriously (aka tryhard). There's nothing wrong with that, I would do the same. In streams you often see the professional player go mid because it is the highest impact role, but the enemy team will pull of constant smoke ganks, first blood attempts, harass, dual/tri lane against them, full warding, anything to shut them down.
> 
> From the professional player's viewpoint, they have a team of people playing pretty much relaxed thinking the pro will win it for them, against a team of people doing everything to shut them down asap. Often it works out, often it doesn't.


Nah i had some really good players on my team that play with pros. The game before I had to 1v1 mike midlane with warlock and he beat me with tree while allchatting/messing around (denied + regen whenever i bond harass). It was not fun.


----------



## WALSRU

Dang I need to get in on that. Did I get a friend request out to you? I tried to add everyone there Saturday night.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Nah i had some really good players on my team that play with pros. The game before I had to 1v1 mike midlane with warlock and he beat me with tree while allchatting/messing around (denied + regen whenever i bond harass). It was not fun.


Wait so is that why you were trying to get 55% winrate a while back, to get into ixdl invite?

I presume you got in, what are your thoughts on ixdl in general?

EDIT: I think i'm confusing you with someone else lol, sorry. Anyway, what are your thoughts on ixdl


----------



## Zulli85

5 more teams invited to this year's International tournament. My money is on Alliance unless someone figures out how to beat them more consistently.

http://blog.dota2.com/

Also not sure why in the new Google Doc for the next in house why we are using GMT? From what I gathered the other night when we were playing most people were US and were cool with using USEast as the server location. Not a big deal just curious, all good.


----------



## WALSRU

^This, don't make me do maths


----------



## hamzatm

Because GMT is the universal standard (I think?), and stuff is always calculated as the difference from GMT (like GMT +2 or GMT +3) and because not everyone uses the same time zone (even in USE I presume there are differences?).

So it was just used as a standard benchmark.

However, if you guys want to find out what is the most popular timezone and use that then fewer people will need to make calculations. Make a list of what timezone everyone is in so we can see what's what









Edit:
This list of North American timezones illustrates the issue

ADT - Atlantic Daylight Time
AKDT - Alaska Daylight Time
AKST - Alaska Standard Time
AST - Atlantic Standard Time
CDT - Central Daylight Time
CST - Central Standard Time
EDT - Eastern Daylight Time
EGST - Eastern Greenland Summer Time
EGT - East Greenland Time
EST - Eastern Standard Time
HADT - Hawaii-Aleutian Daylight Time
HAST - Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time
MDT - Mountain Daylight Time
MST - Mountain Standard Time
NDT - Newfoundland Daylight Time
NST - Newfoundland Standard Time
PDT - Pacific Daylight Time
PMDT - Pierre & Miquelon Daylight Time
PMST - Pierre & Miquelon Standard Time
WGST - Western Greenland Summer Time
WGT - West Greenland Time


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 5 more teams invited to this year's International tournament. My money is on Alliance unless someone figures out how to beat them more consistently.
> 
> http://blog.dota2.com/
> 
> Also not sure why in the new Google Doc for the next in house why we are using GMT? From what I gathered the other night when we were playing most people were US and were cool with using USEast as the server location. Not a big deal just curious, all good.


We originally set the game for 10PM EDT but got a few people on the thread wanting to join from other time zones. Thought GMT would be the easiest way to get everybody in the same time zone.

Hey Walrus! Let's try double roaming support next time!

Edit: Hah, slow on the typing.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Yeah, I"m sorry I missed the In house this past weekend. Friends were all about the Gem TD in SC2, and I was having a HUGE steak of bad games, so I felt it was time to call it a day on Dota.


----------



## Zulli85

Word, makes sense me to me. Thanks folks.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Walrus! Let's try double roaming support next time!


Heck, yes. We need to tryhard some smoke ganks. I'm definitely going to start playing more Rubick. Trying to resist urge to buy a cosmetic for him... I have issues.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Wait so is that why you were trying to get 55% winrate a while back, to get into ixdl invite?
> 
> I presume you got in, what are your thoughts on ixdl in general?


There's an open league now, so pretty much anyone can join. That said, if you make a lot of mistakes, they will forbid you from games b/c they don't want to play with you. You'll get warns for bad play (too many and you get banned) and if you are obviously not a high skilled player you can get banned as well if a person in the game challenges you to 1v1. The BM is not *THAT bad, mostly people that have played in the invite league talking trash to each other, or talking trash to the noob that is costing the team the game. That said, constant flaming is a warnable offense so it's not as bad as it can be in MM, but it's still ever-present. At least, I've been lucky enough to avoid getting flamed.

Games are relatively short (30-40 instead of 40-50), you will rarely have come-from-behind victories (I've only had two because of a brilliant draft from kzz http://dotabuff.com/players/106497354 and a good lategame carry by broodstar http://dotabuff.com/players/14429114 ). Everyone gets a rating starts at 1000 and goes up/down by around 40 for each win/lose. I usually don't join lower rated games because having a good captain is very important and you'll lose/win games because of drafts. Lanes are almost always 3-1-1.

One mediocre teammate being out of position once will cost you the game. Also you have no choice in what hero you play or what lane you go to so you should be able to play all roles/heroes comfortably.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> It was bad mannered but it was also a good lesson on how to jack up a jungle. I was experimenting for fun and he ruined my jungle Doom idea. Still though the frustration turned our team on me calling Doom a garbage hero. Now that's just too personal!
> 
> P.s. At the end I had fun trolling Mag and breaking the seriousness
> 
> P.p.s. 2600 hours... really


Lol I know I was just messing around and having fun too. You only ONLYY doomed me -.- even when I was only standing there. What a jerk lol jk. Why u no love me!?


----------



## WALSRU

Because an RP under our T3 is GG! Also after the second time it just became hilarious


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> There's an open league now, so pretty much anyone can join. That said, if you make a lot of mistakes, they will forbid you from games b/c they don't want to play with you. You'll get warns for bad play (too many and you get banned) and if you are obviously not a high skilled player you can get banned as well if a person in the game challenges you to 1v1. The BM is not *THAT bad, mostly people that have played in the invite league talking trash to each other, or talking trash to the noob that is costing the team the game. That said, constant flaming is a warnable offense so it's not as bad as it can be in MM, but it's still ever-present. At least, I've been lucky enough to avoid getting flamed.
> 
> Games are relatively short (30-40 instead of 40-50), you will rarely have come-from-behind victories (I've only had two because of a brilliant draft from kzz http://dotabuff.com/players/106497354 and a good lategame carry by broodstar http://dotabuff.com/players/14429114 ). Everyone gets a rating starts at 1000 and goes up/down by around 40 for each win/lose. I usually don't join lower rated games because having a good captain is very important and you'll lose/win games because of drafts. Lanes are almost always 3-1-1.
> 
> One mediocre teammate being out of position once will cost you the game. Also you have no choice in what hero you play or what lane you go to so you should be able to play all roles/heroes comfortably.


Thanks! The challenge thing is interesting, so you get banned if you are low skilled and lose a 1v1? So I presume once a challenge is accepted, the loser gets banned no matter who started it? That's actually pretty neat to keep everyone at a generally high skill level. Challengers would need to be sure the other dude is bad.

Although 1v1 skill has little bearing on your actual skill in game.. and small messups could lead to bans. Not the fairest way of things but I suppose that only ensures people dont abuse the challenge thing just to show off.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Thanks! The challenge thing is interesting, so you get banned if you are low skilled and lose a 1v1? So I presume once a challenge is accepted, the loser gets banned no matter who started it? That's actually pretty neat to keep everyone at a generally high skill level. Challengers would need to be sure the other dude is bad.
> 
> Although 1v1 skill has little bearing on your actual skill in game.. and small messups could lead to bans. Not the fairest way of things but I suppose that only ensures people dont abuse the challenge thing just to show off.


For 1v1, it's up to a 2 week timeban. SO it's not permanent. Since it's a small community and you run into the same players over and over again people will remember and eventually report you, if they are so inclined to. I've only reported 2 people (though I should have reported like 10) so...YMMV. It takes a bit of effort (screenshots, replays, etc).


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm hopeful to get up to 60% in the next month or two. I don't have a huge amount of games played and now that I got most of my terrible noob days out of the way I'm winning almost every game someone doesn't leave. I usually play carry but I felt comfortable going hard support and letting you farm Harris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. How does Nether Ward work? trollolol


Wow....I'll take that as a compliment?







Keep in mind though that was only one game you witnessed. You didn't see the fail games I had









Good for you I guess, I admire your confidence and dedication. As for me, going to 60% win rate is like a winning streak of 150 LOL......

Seriously though, how do you win those games? I'm guessing you are pretty aggressive with your carry builds to secure the win like ham said before? As for me I still go for turtle farm and only join in fights from time to time(for example with luna, I'll join fights as frequent as my ult allows me). If i can go off with help of team I will go off wildly, but when my team isn't competent enough(feed, bad lanes, no support for carries, no wards even) I could fail miserably. There are also the games that I pick last so I was forced to go support after 3 carries in team, or tank after 4 squishy heros, then whole team fails. So after all my record is still 49-51%

to me the problem of leavers has never been half as big as bad team. If I can put a lot of trust in my team and get good role saturation, I'd probably spam pick luna every game lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Heck, yes. We need to tryhard some smoke ganks. I'm definitely going to start playing more Rubick. Trying to resist urge to buy a cosmetic for him... I have issues.


maybe see what rare items you have and ask some of these guys if they would like to trade?


----------



## LilBuckz

New batch of TI3 invites look good. As long as LGD.int is in the final 2 (which I feel is pretty much 100%) I don't care who the last team is, probably EG or MUFC.

Will anyone else be attending this year? I went last year and will definitely be there again. Hoping for Fnatic/Liquid to do well.


----------



## evilferret

My hero pool is weak I'll probably be consta banned in that league.

Hey Harris!

I'll support your turtle Dota! Think you just need supports who know you're going to turtle or go try to get some kills on your hero early.

Heh, also at 49-51% winrate.


----------



## hamzatm

Yes I think the best way to win is with an aggressive carry, but it does depend on what carry you have. With juggernaut aggression is the way to go because he just does it so well! But even then you shouldn't go 100% aggression, any time you aren't ganking you need to be last hitting. Always be doing something. It's about the balance between farming and fighting, aggressive carries farm but also fight. How much you fight depends on your hero, every hero has a 'level of aggression', that is how aggressive they should be.

With PL for example, it's an average level of aggression: whenever your team is getting dived, or is going to teamfight, you really should be there because lance is so good. Provided you have mana and hp make sure you tp in. But don't bother ganging with your team, too far away from farm (if its your lane or is close to you then go for it).

With Jugg its a far higher level of aggression, not only do you join your team when they get ganked or teamfight, but you actually go out and look for ganks yourself whenever you can (with allies if you don't have omnislash up, or even alone if you do have omnislash). Inbetween make sure you are last hitting,

With anti mage the level of aggression is more passive than PL and Jugg, because it depends on timing and your items over anything else. If you don't have battlefury then _don't_ leave farm to gang (if its not in your lane) or to teamfight. If you get battlefury you should be farming like mad, don't participate in gangs or look for gangs, but DO tp or blink to teamfights if your team isn't instantly dead. With a _quick_ battlefury your right click is insane against supports, and ulti can finish them off easily for kills.

Void is similar to antimage, with him it depends on items and your ultimate. Ultimate up? Go fight. Ultimate down? Farm. You are 80% useless without ultimate until you get about two tier 4 items.

The main factor to bear in mind, is don't ignore your team for too long. Be aware. Find out when you need to contribute something, and when you don't. For the best chances of winning contribute throughout even if its small. Always carry tp.

Of course the above examples are general guidelines, and specific games need specific decisions -> so make sure you understand _why_ you are doing something, and understand when the reason for doing that is present in your games, and when it is not.


----------



## HarrisLam

hey yo EF~

ya, whenever you support me I always do well (2 games so far). Hell, looking back at my sniper awesomeness, if I can do well with him with your support, I can do well with just about any carry lol....

And in another news, the below is the most satisfying win / tide turning game I've ever had, ever. Dota 1 games counted. I can't tell you how bad a start that was, how wrong everything was in that game (freaking zeus even jacked the aegis before our first and ever real push, we're just lucky that his douchness did not lose us the game), but at the end we've corrected those wrongs and win it back in a commanding fashion.

This game will warm the heart of all carries in the normal MM, if you have time you might want to watch it


----------



## Zulli85

First game with new hotkeys I queue with a couple friends and Masoku from Artyk. >_________>


----------



## mylilpony

For those who want to get a taste of league play without the stress/BM of more serious leagues.

http://dota2-league.net/

"is an open Dota 2 league in which players can play any game mode they want. Everyone has an Elo-Ranking which is used for balancing the teams and having a ladder.

A sweet feature of this league is that you can punish leavers and flamers very easily, but also give players karma for having good manners or being a good captain etc., which will hopefully result in a friendly, yet competitive community.

So go ahead and join us so the games will finally fill up faster.







"

and this league is opening soon, sponsored by razer and actually looks very promising http://keita-gaming.com/index.php?p=forum&t=235.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> For those who want to get a taste of league play without the stress/BM of more serious leagues.
> 
> http://dota2-league.net/
> 
> "is an open Dota 2 league in which players can play any game mode they want. Everyone has an Elo-Ranking which is used for balancing the teams and having a ladder.
> 
> A sweet feature of this league is that you can punish leavers and flamers very easily, but also give players karma for having good manners or being a good captain etc., which will hopefully result in a friendly, yet competitive community.
> 
> So go ahead and join us so the games will finally fill up faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> and this league is opening soon, sponsored by razer and actually looks very promising http://keita-gaming.com/index.php?p=forum&t=235.


Eh, both are so new that it is hard to tell if they will go anywhere and imo higher-skill players are satisfied enough with mm and dotabuff so I dunno. If they start growing a lot I'd be interested but at this point I just don't see a use for it. To be fair though I do have friends to play with that are good. Probably nice for solo queue players.


----------



## WALSRU

http://dotabuff.com/matches/184650052

Finally stopped feeding as Magnus, had some hilarious misclicks though lol


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Eh, both are so new that it is hard to tell if they will go anywhere and imo higher-skill players are satisfied enough with mm and dotabuff so I dunno. If they start growing a lot I'd be interested but at this point I just don't see a use for it. To be fair though I do have friends to play with that are good. Probably nice for solo queue players.


well Keita has already done something similar and it's an established gaming community with its own pro team and sponsorship from razer. Their requirements are 51% winrate and minimum of 400 games played, and will have decent prize money tournaments/razer swag for its players. And yeah if you can 5 stack you have no need for leagues, but most of the OCN players don't really have that...


----------



## Jim888

had some fun 4 and 5 stacks last night Just gotta say ef and red alert play some awesome support. I don't think I've ever had so many wards up in a pub game. Seriously awesome support guys

Also hamzatm played a pretty awesome jugg...esp considering that it was about 3am for him


----------



## Deceit

I'l catch you guys online some time for some pubs. Should be fun.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> well Keita has already done something similar and it's an established gaming community with its own pro team and sponsorship from razer. Their requirements are 51% winrate and minimum of 400 games played, and will have decent prize money tournaments/razer swag for its players. And yeah if you can 5 stack you have no need for leagues, but most of the OCN players don't really have that...


True I solo queue a lot so thanks for the heads up! I'll be checking them out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> had some fun 4 and 5 stacks last night Just gotta say ef and red alert play some awesome support. I don't think I've ever had so many wards up in a pub game. Seriously awesome support guys
> 
> Also hamzatm played a pretty awesome jugg...esp considering that it was about 3am for him


Cheers and yeah that support was top notch! Observers at all times, sentries against Nyx from the instant he hit 6, really couldn't ask for more. Quality dual support is the new meta to winning pubs









Well played everyone that game tbh.


----------



## Zulli85

Dust Gaming vs Artyk this Sunday, DG already has 1 game advantage. Gogogogogogogogo DG's got this np.

http://www.netolic-raidcall.com/#!final-west/c19ba


----------



## evilferret

Good game Jim/Red/Hamza!

And damn, Hamza was awesome with Jug.

Love you Red! Always get my boots a few minutes earlier when I play with you. Splitting ward/courier duties just helps me so much.

Doc, sorry that our random mind games didn't work. Thought for sure they would be forced to pick something if we randomed 1 hero.


----------



## redalert

It was a lot of fun last night. I hope for invisible heroes on the other team just so I can spam sentries all day and make their life miserable







The funny thing is the 1st game I played with Doc I must of spent 5k on wards lol. The Chaos Knight was such a pain that game and the Dark Seer Ulti must of got me killed so many times that game.


----------



## hamzatm

Highlight for me was you guys saving my life so many times







redalert sacrificing himself distracting the SK and Bane while I made a cheeky tp away (many times), ef baiting out an impale with his life (lmao) so jugg could escape alive once again! Gave a real feeling of camaraderie n stuff, you guys rock.

And yeah satisfying and fun buying umpteen sentries and planting them everywhere, then laughing as nyx tries to jump your venge and your team instagibs him! Support is such a rewarding role when you know you can trust your team to make full use of it, I suppose that's the beauty of stacking with friends









Just a thought but you guys' support level is really good, better than any support players I get in supposed very high lobbies. You basically did everything, pulling warding stacking ancients counterwarding creating space ganging keeping pressure...


----------



## evilferret

Think it's a two way street Hamza, couldn't have supported as well if you weren't pressuring.

I like OCN stacks. I usually get flamed in pubs if I trade my life for my carry (usually due to the carry running back in thinking I'm engaging).

Must try to finish work so I can play tonight.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Think it's a two way street Hamza, couldn't have supported as well if you weren't pressuring.
> 
> I like OCN stacks. I usually get flamed in pubs if I trade my life for my carry (usually due to the carry running back in thinking I'm engaging).
> 
> Must try to finish work so I can play tonight.


missed you man...Dota servers had some serious issues in our 5 stack 3 of them were running pings over 250


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Just a random question ... ... what is the best way to counter a Spirit Breaker using items ... in lane as a Troll (the character I am practicing with) I can decimate him ... but the second I get charged from across the map I get pwned every time ... ... Charge bash -> hit hit -> ulti -> hit (bash) hit ... ... there is nothing I can do, I have tried blademail, shadow blade (bad timing is maybe the problem) ... etc ...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Just a random question ... ... what is the best way to counter a Spirit Breaker using items ... in lane as a Troll (the character I am practicing with) I can decimate him ... but the second I get charged from across the map I get pwned every time ... ... Charge bash -> hit hit -> ulti -> hit (bash) hit ... ... there is nothing I can do, I have tried blademail, shadow blade (bad timing is maybe the problem) ... etc ...


Here's a few, wards and tps. If you have wards and can see him coming you can tp out or have allies tp in. Whirling axes gives 60% miss which should help.

if you want there is always euls/ chicken stick...cast on him before he reaches you. Or cyclone yourself...additional time for your mates to tp


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Here's a few, wards and tps. If you have wards and can see him coming you can tp out or have allies tp in. Whirling axes gives 60% miss which should help.
> 
> if you want there is always euls/ chicken stick...cast on him before he reaches you. Or cyclone yourself...additional time for your mates to tp


Your axes cause miss/slow. Use that time to dodge in trees and TP if you need to...
and don't get blademail. Euls?!?!?!?!?!?!

Troll is squishy get drums. If you won your lane you should have an advantage on him and he shouldn't be able to dive you consistently....no?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Here's a few, wards and tps. If you have wards and can see him coming you can tp out or have allies tp in. Whirling axes gives 60% miss which should help.
> 
> if you want there is always euls/ chicken stick...cast on him before he reaches you. Or cyclone yourself...additional time for your mates to tp


Maybe it's just me but that 60% miss chance feels a whole lot less against a SB with mask of madness ... lol ... ... I will give warding another shot (I suck at it) and euls







...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Your axes cause miss/slow. Use that time to dodge in trees and TP if you need to...
> and don't get blademail. Euls?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Troll is squishy get drums. If you won your lane you should have an advantage on him and he shouldn't be able to dive you consistently....no?


I normally only get blademail against drow or any other hero with range and an insane attack speed, HotD normally lets me leach enough to go toe to toe with any melee character ...

the problem I am seeing is that even if I win my lane or keep it pretty even, SB roams and after his first couple kills against supports he becomes unstoppable unless its a straight forward fight (not charged directly)

I don't think I have ever gotten drums on troll ...I should try it


----------



## evilferret

Think you need more map awareness against SB.

Solo charges aren't very dangerous unless they got some good team work or you're a support char.

Maybe buddy up with somebody with a stun once SB starts trying to gank? Watching SB get stunned while charging is fun.

Weird, I thought Troll could man up to SB.

Sorry Doc, ended up not playing till super late last night! Been practicing Treant as my fun char. Wish he was more viable.


----------



## hamzatm

Treant is super viable imo! Living armour in lane = autowin you can use it on your mid hero or anywhere and spam it on every cooldown. His ult is like ravage level awesome except enemies can cast, his invis is great utility, he's tanky, he has that leech seed heal thing, he can heal up towers and rax, whenever I see him on my team I feel like the chances of winning just took a leap!

Problems with him methinks are how would you lane him early game. He doesn't have the nuke presence of most supports, or quite the presence to push the enemy offlaner out of xp range - or does he? I suppose he makes a decent offlaner, kinda like tide.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Treant is super viable imo! Living armour in lane = autowin you can use it on your mid hero or anywhere and spam it on every cooldown. His ult is like ravage level awesome except enemies can cast, his invis is great utility, he's tanky, he has that leech seed heal thing, he can heal up towers and rax, whenever I see him on my team I feel like the chances of winning just took a leap!
> 
> Problems with him methinks are how would you lane him early game. He doesn't have the nuke presence of most supports, or quite the presence to push the enemy offlaner out of xp range - or does he? I suppose he makes a decent offlaner, kinda like tide.


Living Seed is pretty good. Slow and life drain, plus Treants insane autoattack damage makes him a viable support versus certain comps (offensive early game and pushing setups spring to mind). He's a very situational pick, and from what I can gather he's best versus offensive lanes - for example a double stun lane. If you can guess what the lanes are going to be, he can be a more devastating pick than Tidehunter.


----------



## mylilpony

Seriously. Don't get euls. People will think you are trolling.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Seriously. Don't get euls. People will think you are trolling.


I see what you did there









Edit: Does anyone have a Dotabuff plus account? I want to check who the best juggernaut player is..


----------



## LilBuckz

Yea Eul's on a Troll is probably not the best idea. Map awareness is definitely the biggest thing, even if you can't TP just getting back towards your towers can sometimes turn the tide.

In terms of items you should get early/midgame drums is a good choice, definitely better than blademail. Blademail is rarely a good choice until later in the game (outside of axe and clockwerk probably) and even then isn't great on troll.


----------



## Deceit

Troll can man up if SB solo charges you and kill him. You should be getting way more farm than a SB anyway, so his solo charges should be like... free kills for you, actually.


----------



## evilferret

I like trying to get courier kills with Treant. I will figure out a way to abuse Guise.

Actually that reminds me to test Guise + Dagon/Sheep stick. If it doesn't break Guise, new meta!


----------



## redalert

A new Hero added today


----------



## Emissary of Pain

is anyone else having serious connection issues tonight ?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> is anyone else having serious connection issues tonight ?


from twitter #Steam server maintenance at 14:30 PDT (GMT-7). Engineers: goggles on!


----------



## aymanibousi

what new hero?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> from twitter #Steam server maintenance at 14:30 PDT (GMT-7). Engineers: goggles on!


I really need to make a twitter account ... lol ... .

Thanks man !


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aymanibousi*
> 
> what new hero?


http://www.playdota.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1326820

http://www.dota2wiki.com/wiki/Elder_Titan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I really need to make a twitter account ... lol ... .
> 
> Thanks man !


I dont have a twitter account I saw someone post it on a twitch stream I was watching


----------



## evilferret

Yahs, new hero! Probably play on the Test client for awhile.

Thank god they changed his face though.


----------



## Deceit

TC is here....

Hello metagame shift.


----------



## HarrisLam

TC?

tauren chieftain?

oh hell no.....


----------



## Emissary of Pain

So I have been practicing against bots ... trying to work out different item builds and practice my terrible last hitting ... but I seem to have hit a brick wall ... ... Is it just me that's really bad or do the bots seem like dendi on steroids ? ... ... the last hit and deny like beasts, they gank super efficiently and they counter pick my team like we have never played before .... lol ...

Also, is Magnus hard to master or do I just suck ?


----------



## hamzatm

Bots last hit, harass, and deny (denying not so much but still good) perfectly on unfair difficulty.

You can tell when they gank by watching the minimap. Bear in mind that if you see one of them 90% chance there are more right behind, especially if you are pushing an empty lane. If they show up they usually do so as 5 or 4 so you just need to run.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So I have been practicing against bots ... trying to work out different item builds and practice my terrible last hitting ... but I seem to have hit a brick wall ... ... Is it just me that's really bad or do the bots seem like dendi on steroids ? ... ... the last hit and deny like beasts, they gank super efficiently and they counter pick my team like we have never played before .... lol ...
> 
> Also, is Magnus hard to master or do I just suck ?


Magnus isn't straightforward. He needs a good Reverse Polarity (RP) to be efficient. Generally you want to use Empower before initiating, prioritizing the hardest hitting heroes first. I think you can have it on 3 heroes before the first one will expire, so just go for 2 and then initiate. Of course if you can get a 5 man RP (eventually by using Skewer), that should take priority. Just spam your spells in teamfights as much as you can. He's fairly straightforward, but it requires a "cooperating" enemy team, and allies that can distract the enemies for long enough that they forget aobut you.

As for the insane bots. I think they're absolutely horrendous. They're bad if they get behind just even the slightest. If you can go mid and win that lane, remembering to gank as often as possible, the bots will generally carry it home no matter how bad you are at mid and late game. They're good at last hitting, but they're not good at predicting last hits - so that the attack will hit on the frame that they can be killed. That's why the Sniper bot 'seems' good, but the rest seem much worse at last hitting. Generally I don't have a problem last hitting vs insane bots, even as Invoker, and I wouldn't consider myself pro level yet - although I do queue for VH in solo MM.


----------



## WALSRU

Beat a very very bad Spanish Drow mid last night with Lion. It was horrendous, boots tangos start and terrible last hits.

As I get better at this game the Drow/Viper/Sniper players disgust me more and more. You just know either they got beat badly by one of these heroes when they were new or their friends told them to pick them because they're "OP". I had an instalock Viper AND Sniper in solo mm yesterday and it was downhill even though I was constantly buying wards and stunning the whole team (Rubick).

I think I took it out on this guy though, went Dagon 5 and racked up 15 kills. It was a little bit troll-y.

Edit: Also, the quest to VH MM continues, did a couple games on smurfs last night with Dezahp. The 5 stack game was pure food. The 4 stack game was a little bit tougher as our 5th was useless and we didn't set up good teamfights until late. Still fun though for blowing off steam.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> As for the insane bots. I think they're absolutely horrendous. They're bad if they get behind just even the slightest. If you can go mid and win that lane, remembering to gank as often as possible, the bots will generally carry it home no matter how bad you are at mid and late game. They're good at last hitting, but they're not good at predicting last hits - so that the attack will hit on the frame that they can be killed. That's why the Sniper bot 'seems' good, but the rest seem much worse at last hitting. Generally I don't have a problem last hitting vs insane bots, even as Invoker, and I wouldn't consider myself pro level yet - although I do queue for VH in solo MM.


Lol I noticed that, last hitting 1v1 or 1v2 isn't hard, but when your ally sniper competes with you it gets real frustrating


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Beat a very very bad Spanish Drow mid last night with Lion. It was horrendous, boots tangos start and terrible last hits.
> 
> As I get better at this game the *Drow/Viper/Sniper players disgust me more and more.* You just know either they got beat badly by one of these heroes when they were new or their friends told them to pick them because they're "OP". I had an instalock Viper AND Sniper in solo mm yesterday and it was downhill even though I was constantly buying wards and stunning the whole team (Rubick).
> 
> I think I took it out on this guy though, went Dagon 5 and racked up 15 kills. It was a little bit troll-y.
> 
> Edit: Also, the quest to VH MM continues, did a couple games on smurfs last night with Dezahp. The 5 stack game was pure food. The 4 stack game was a little bit tougher as our 5th was useless and we didn't set up good teamfights until late. Still fun though for blowing off steam.


LOL I really enjoy playing viper/drow(havent played her since the ulti change) from time to time, but about 1 game and I'm done with them...the're just too boring turn on auto cast, cast ulti or silence (viper/drow respectively) right click, and then go get a sandwich, or if you dont want to be bored out of your mind, you can orb walk. but yeah, if they get picked I like to go good roamer with disable and just keep them off their farm/gank nonstop.

I still remember a game back in dota 1 where this PA with really high ELO went solo mid, and my friend and I (cm/veng) just hunted her all game long, never did anything but lay wards and gank the PA EVERY time no matter were she showed up, if we had vision we ganked her, that was soo much fun, and yes we completely shut her down and won the game)

ok I'm back to reality, *Announcers voice:*this has been another trip down memory lane...


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Beat a very very bad Spanish Drow mid last night with Lion. It was horrendous, boots tangos start and terrible last hits.
> 
> As I get better at this game the Drow/Viper/Sniper players disgust me more and more. You just know either they got beat badly by one of these heroes when they were new or their friends told them to pick them because they're "OP". I had an instalock Viper AND Sniper in solo mm yesterday and it was downhill even though I was constantly buying wards and stunning the whole team (Rubick).
> 
> I think I took it out on this guy though, went Dagon 5 and racked up 15 kills. It was a little bit troll-y.
> 
> Edit: Also, the quest to VH MM continues, did a couple games on smurfs last night with Dezahp. The 5 stack game was pure food. The 4 stack game was a little bit tougher as our 5th was useless and we didn't set up good teamfights until late. Still fun though for blowing off steam.


Good to see you're getting there! Have fun on the way









In other news the skill jump from very high to very very high is pretty large, had a couple very fun games against some top notch opponents.


----------



## evilferret

I keep missing you Walrus!

Good luck getting to VH! I should stop being stubborn about making a smurf.

How is Lazy Town going?

Played a few bot games with Elder Titan. Think he'll make a spot as a offlaner or part of an offensive trilane.

Hope he gets added to the main game soon to see if he gets used.

Hey all! Hope to catch you guys this weekend!


----------



## gonX

Elder Titan also seems like a good mid vs Pudge, because of his passive.


----------



## Rockhawksam

Is there any way to skip the tutorial? I cannot bring myself to play the hour long click orgy.


----------



## WALSRU

Lazy Town is still full of Lols. It's like bot games but funnier.







It's also a good place to practice my less played heroes like Rubick and Magnus. Took me about 20 minutes to get my brain online but I had some good skewers last night.

Stop avoiding us EF!


----------



## evilferret

Not trying to avoid you! Just bringing home more work than I would want.

Been catching games with like later in the evening.

Unless the tutorial changed, shouldn't take an hr. I did the tutorial when it was first released for the heck of it and remember it being relatively short, I'm guessing 15-20mins.

Could also check if the timescale tutorial trick still works.


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> TC?
> 
> tauren chieftain?
> 
> oh hell no.....


Sarcasm?

TC was the most important hero not ported yet in competitive Dota.


----------



## WALSRU

I'm super excited for this guy. A bruiser with micro, initiation, and a teamfight ult? YES PLEASE!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm super excited for this guy. A bruiser with micro, initiation, and a teamfight ult? YES PLEASE!


Bruiser? Go away with your LoL terms







But yeah, I am definitely looking forward to him in competitive play. I never followed Dota 1 competitively, so I have never seem him played by the pros. It'd be interesting to see him played by the big teams today.


----------



## WALSRU

Hey I played LoL for over a year and Dota now only 6 months. It's a filthy habit but I'm working on it!


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Lazy Town is still full of Lols. It's like bot games but funnier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also a good place to practice my less played heroes like Rubick and Magnus. Took me about 20 minutes to get my brain online but I had some good skewers last night.
> 
> Stop avoiding us EF!


Who was I playing with yesterday? Played with them yesterday for a little while. I was ogre and weaver


----------



## dezahp

Sigh been on losing streaks on my main now from solo queueing =/ like...1 win out of 5 games the past +20 games


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Who was I playing with yesterday? Played with them yesterday for a little while. I was ogre and weaver


Just my irl friends actually, they don't have accounts on here (I built their computers lol)


----------



## Zulli85

Not looking forward to seeing TC picked every game.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Just my irl friends actually, they don't have accounts on here (I built their computers lol)


LOL I just realized I'm in the exact same situation, I've got 5 of my 6 IRL friends who play who've I've built rigs for.


----------



## Vispor

I only play as Axe if anyone wants to party up. Steam name is TheFolker


----------



## Xeqn

time to hype everyone up
ti3 is comming


----------



## Zulli85

More teams added to the qualifier too etc. No need for hype anyway really. If you aren't at least interested in the biggest Dota tourney there is you aren't much of a fan of the game.


----------



## dezahp

Why are my games always full of chinese players?


----------



## evilferret

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX7nR94_Clk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Saw this and thought of you Walrus!


----------



## WALSRU

That. Was. Epic.









Just lost a really stupid 5 stack game with a friend of a friend. Clearly on a different level. Listen to our lanes, Me top (Rubick), Sven mid, SB QOP CM Trilane bottom, they insisted. Best part of all, SB ends the game with Aghs MKB. Did I mention they fed a Riki horribly and constantly bought gems they handed over, I think the final count was 5 gems. I expect this in solo Q but with a 5 stack I'm just steaming right now.

OCN Chat needs to be more effective I can't stand bad teammates!!!


----------



## TheDon83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> if you can't last hit you should either be practicing against bots, or playing a support/ganking hero. And stick to a handful of heroes to get used to their animations and slowly add more heroes


Some friend who i have been coaching found Ursa pretty easy to learn last hitting with. I gues it all comes down to a matter of taste and synergy with the hero anmation


----------



## mylilpony

^in general melee characters are easy to last hit with...unless it's like a slark or sb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Why are my games always full of chinese players?


That's a good thing. They are better than NA players, for the most part. There are occasions where you will get chinese supports that buy a courier and one ward all game but other than that i rarely encounter as many gameplay issues with them as I do with NA players...usually going against a chinese stack with NA players is an instalose


----------



## hamzatm

I found last hitting in Dota 2 to be much easier than Dota 1, melee or ranged.

Although I miss the animation change that using quelling blade or battlefury used to make in Dota 1. Juggernaut and Axe would do overhead smackdowns instead of normal sideways slashes on every hit if you had QB or BF... was so fun, especially animation cancelling that huge over the top jump up smackdown sword strike


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Does anyone know how much the tickets are for the TI3?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDon83*
> 
> Some friend who i have been coaching found Ursa pretty easy to learn last hitting with. I gues it all comes down to a matter of taste and synergy with the hero anmation


agreed

I found it very hard to last hit with sniper


----------



## hamzatm

Sniper has like the best last hit animation out of any ranged hero, but has really low damage. Buy three slippers at start and it's easier but you have no regen/hp

But you need to just adjust to the fact that he hits so fast.


----------



## WALSRU

Solution: Don't play Sniper, for the love of god, let's all pretend him and Drow don't exist so I don't have to watch them fail every game I play (on my team)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That. Was. Epic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just lost a really stupid 5 stack game with a friend of a friend. Clearly on a different level. Listen to our lanes, Me top (Rubick), Sven mid, SB QOP CM Trilane bottom, they insisted. Best part of all, SB ends the game with Aghs MKB. Did I mention they fed a Riki horribly and constantly bought gems they handed over, I think the final count was 5 gems. I expect this in solo Q but with a 5 stack I'm just steaming right now.
> 
> OCN Chat needs to be more effective I can't stand bad teammates!!!


Sounds like a weird line up. Would have probably insisted that QOP go suicide or mid lane. With the team setup, I might have opted for an aggressive trilane. Rubick solo top seems a bit weak especially if you have the bad luck to run into a trilane.

Melee last hitting is so much easier for me. Range attack has the extra distance you have to compensate for.

Hopefully I can catch a few OCN games this weekend. Week been blah for me.


----------



## WALSRU

It was horrible, I'm still angry. Unfriended him btw, never again.









P.S. I would never unfriend someone for having a bad game! I would definitely unfriend someone I don't know irl that obviously does not understand basic game mechanics or strategy. Oh and the feeding QOP all chatted "noob team", typical 'I fed but I have kills so I'm obviously good' mentality.

/rant


----------



## LilBuckz

Sniper is one where it starts a little tough due to low base damage, but gets really easy when you have just a little bit of farm (very similar to SF as he gets a few souls).


----------



## HarrisLam

Ran into some problems in the "watch game" feature that you can have if you right click on a friend that's playing a game

my friend tried this and it didn't work. It says something along the lines of "this game cannot be watched at this time". But the game just started for me, etc.

Anyone know why? Is it suppose to work real time?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Sniper has like the best last hit animation out of any ranged hero, but has really low damage. Buy three slippers at start and it's easier but you have no regen/hp
> 
> But you need to just adjust to *the fact that he hits so fast.*


you misunderstood

Bolded = my reason

I can deal with low damage all day, just can't time it when its almost instantaneous


----------



## redalert

I tried to watch someone's game last night and got the same error also.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Ran into some problems in the "watch game" feature that you can have if you right click on a friend that's playing a game
> 
> my friend tried this and it didn't work. It says something along the lines of "this game cannot be watched at this time". But the game just started for me, etc.
> 
> Anyone know why? Is it suppose to work real time?
> you misunderstood
> 
> Bolded = my reason
> 
> I can deal with low damage all day, just can't time it when its almost instantaneous


the fact that its instantaneous makes it the easiest last hit animation to get used to. You don't have to predict so much, and don't have to account for slow projectiles, meaning you can out lasthit your opponent far better. A faster animation frontswing is always better!

In your case I would just say practice, because he is pretty unique. A few games and you will soon find how godly his last hitting is!


----------



## Swisser

Can i get added to the grp pls Swisser on steam and hit me up if anyone wants a game.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> That's a good thing. They are better than NA players, for the most part. There are occasions where you will get chinese supports that buy a courier and one ward all game but other than that i rarely encounter as many gameplay issues with them as I do with NA players...usually going against a chinese stack with NA players is an instalose


Well not in my case. I have played with a few good ones but I run into a lot of bad ones and not being able to communicate to them makes me fume and ends up with me flaming at them as much as I can lol.At least if they speak English then I usually wouldn't get so irritated


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> Can i get added to the grp pls Swisser on steam and hit me up if anyone wants a game.


Bug Zulli for an invite into the group and try to hand out in the OCN chat for random games.

I end up missing everybody in chat though so it makes me sad.


----------



## Jim888

wow NO one is on tonight...3 ppl in chat...including me, guess some ppl have a life and go out friday nights


----------



## evilferret

No life here.

Just trying to finish some work before the weekends so I can just bum it this weekend.

Ugh, not helping that I'm reading forums at the same time.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> the fact that its instantaneous makes it the easiest last hit animation to get used to. You don't have to predict so much, and don't have to account for slow projectiles, meaning you can out lasthit your opponent far better. A faster animation frontswing is always better!
> 
> In your case I would just say practice, because he is pretty unique. A few games and you will soon find how godly his last hitting is!


While it's true that instantaneous projectile means the best, and it lets you out-last-hit your opponent, it does not automatically it's the easiest last hit to get used to. Some people are just used to a swing / projectile with a certain delay, long or short.

Better? Yes. Easier? Quite subjective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> wow NO one is on tonight...3 ppl in chat...including me, guess some ppl have a life and go out friday nights


Well, during college in the states I used to go to Magic draft nights on friday night. Does that even count as "life"? Very hard question lol.

Did go with 1-2 friends though so I guess it did count. Oh the good ol' days.


----------



## evilferret

Sorry Doc! I need to work on more heroes. My NS play was awful.

Good games Red and Harris!

I'm kinda expecting to see myself on Dota fails eventually after some of my plays.


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> Can i get added to the grp pls Swisser on steam and hit me up if anyone wants a game.


Just add the "OCN" Chat channel in game. That's all it takes to "join".


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sorry Doc! I need to work on more heroes. My NS play was awful.
> 
> Good games Red and Harris!
> 
> I'm kinda expecting to see myself on Dota fails eventually after some of my plays.


Yeah that 1st game was not good for me either







the next 2 went alot better

Tusk and Skywrath being used by Navi


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Well, during college in the states I used to go to Magic draft nights on friday night. Does that even count as "life"? Very hard question lol.
> 
> Did go with 1-2 friends though so I guess it did count. Oh the good ol' days.


I use to do the same but with LOTR drafts ahh yes "Life" XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sorry Doc! I need to work on more heroes. My NS play was awful.
> 
> Good games Red and Harris!
> 
> I'm kinda expecting to see myself on Dota fails eventually after some of my plays.


yeah I love you as a support man, but yeah...I'm afraid to look at your CS for that game, All I know is 15 min in I checked and I think I was the only one of us with any item progression to speak of, well that and our lack of carry kind hurt against that line up....5th pick rubick for dps just fails...carry/aoe initiator would have done wonders for us


----------



## HarrisLam




----------



## redalert

Thats a nice ulti


----------



## Zulli85

EG vs dignitas being streamed now by aysee and merlini. Also my friends were queuing with merlini yesterday. >______________>

http://play.gosugamers.net/dota2/streams/10491-curse-dota-2-invitational


----------



## evilferret

Watched the replay for that and I want to kick myself, so no worries Doc!

I still have no idea what I was thinking last night.

Should have ditched the wards and made myself more beefy in the beginning. I really need to get out of the habit of buying wards with every one of my heroes.

Noooo too much TCG talk! Urge to Magic draft rising.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Watched the replay for that and I want to kick myself, so no worries Doc!
> 
> I still have no idea what I was thinking last night.
> 
> Should have ditched the wards and made myself more beefy in the beginning. I really need to get out of the habit of buying wards with every one of my heroes.
> 
> Noooo too much TCG talk! Urge to Magic draft rising.


yeah Red Alert was buying plenty of wards he just needs a bit more confidence in placing them


----------



## evilferret

I should have believed in Red!

Maybe I should have gone bot with you guys that game and tried to snowball. Hate going into the offlane without vision.

Anybody else watching the game and having lag?

Can't tell if its lag from twitch or the game itself is lagging.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I should have believed in Red!
> 
> Maybe I should have gone bot with you guys that game and tried to snowball. Hate going into the offlane without vision.
> 
> Anybody else watching the game and having lag?
> 
> Can't tell if its lag from twitch or the game itself is lagging.


why can I not find the live stream...seems like its down?

what link are you using?

Edit: NM was looking at the wrong

btw it is lagging for me every 60 sec or so...and wow EG is ROFLSTOMPING right now


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Doc! Thought it was my connection.

That Call Down into the Rosh pit was amazing.

Next time we get an uncontested kill, assume they're Roshing?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I should have believed in Red!
> 
> Maybe I should have gone bot with you guys that game and tried to snowball. Hate going into the offlane without vision.
> 
> Anybody else watching the game and having lag?
> 
> Can't tell if its lag from twitch or the game itself is lagging.


its being lagging Aysee ISP is crap. The problem last night was I shouldnt of picked Venge since we didnt have a true carry I would picked Veno instead. I was gonna try a more semicarry role but the Rubik didnt buy any wards and stuff. Not playing that well didnt help. Cant trust randoms to buy wards courier smoke in pubs


----------



## Jim888

this is soo bad...if TI3 isn't 100% offline then GabeN needs to be fired...this is as bad as G1


----------



## evilferret

Game was so fun to watch in the beginning too.

They really need to do something about this.


----------



## redalert

The only games that didnt have these problems today were Navi and Qpad.


----------



## Zulli85

Didn't Navi more/less stomp QPad though.

I'm down for some games if anyone wants to play. Tired of helping my friends prepare for tomorrows netolic finals.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Didn't Navi more/less stomp QPad though.
> 
> I'm down for some games if anyone wants to play. Tired of helping my friends prepare for tomorrows netolic finals.


Yeah 1st game was over around 12 mins 2nd game was closer though but was around 30 minutes. The best part was seeing Skywrath and Tusk.


----------



## Zulli85

Skywrath and Tusk are both viable imo.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yeah Dendi practiced Skyrath all day yesterday i think. It payed off. Its a good hero if you dont counter him with Pugna.


----------



## redalert

I saw their games today and people in twitch were saying the same thing about him practicing with Skywrath


----------



## WALSRU

FFS I am on a 5 game pub losing streak. The amount of disconnects and feeders is INSANE.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> FFS I am on a 5 game pub losing streak. The amount of disconnects and feeders is INSANE.


How man wins do you have and what bracket?


----------



## evilferret

Hope you break out of the slump Walrus!

I know its a bit early but can't wait for the next inhouse. Hope I'm free for Mem weekend.


----------



## redalert

Anyone just watch game 2 Navi vs EG?


----------



## Zulli85

DG vs artyk tonight gogogogogogogooggoog


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Anyone just watch game 2 Navi vs EG?


I heard it was very good

Going to check it out.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How man wins do you have and what bracket?


My DotaBuff I'd like to think I play above my experience.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> My DotaBuff I'd like to think I play above my experience.


I think thats why. I used my old account ~ 128 wins and 55% win rate and boy the players are so bad at that level. I completely lost it. Its not that they are bad player but what goes on in most games is nub stuff like stupid picks, no ability to carry with amazing support, team work is very low. Its really nice to play with my 300 win account. for 2 months now i have not had a bad game. When u lose you do because they played better.


----------



## evilferret

Finally caught the VOD for EG vs Navi.

Game 1, Skywrath was just too good.

Walrus, I believe in you! Haven't had a chance to play watching all these games.


----------



## Zulli85

http://www.twitch.tv/netolictv


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Finally caught the VOD for EG vs Navi.
> 
> Game 1, Skywrath was just too good.
> 
> Walrus, I believe in you! Haven't had a chance to play watching all these games.


SM was quickly banned the 2nd game lol.


----------



## evilferret

First ban Skywrath shows how OP it was in Game 1!

Are there any competitive counters to Skywrath?

Only counter I can think of is Pugna and don't think he's seen play competitively.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> First ban Skywrath shows how OP it was in Game 1!
> 
> Are there any good competitive counters to Skywrath?
> 
> Only counter I can think of is Pugna and don't think he's seen play competitively.


Actually I saw SM bans already in the Curse tourney already its like the 3rd or 4th ban so far. Silencer would be a good counter but I only seen him picked in Pro games a couple times. Lol I just say no one picks him and Artyk just picked him lol


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Red!

Wish I had more time to watch all the games this weekend.

Time to watch the Netolic games.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> First ban Skywrath shows how OP it was in Game 1!
> 
> Are there any competitive counters to Skywrath?
> 
> Only counter I can think of is Pugna and don't think he's seen play competitively.


FS helps to avoid that ulti...really small aoe, that or clump...get a few of you in it and its not so big a deal


----------



## voldomazta

Hey you guys, I was wondering If I can get Facebook like support from my DOTA2 brothers here on my entry at a local ASUS modding competition. It's an AXE-themed PC. Here is the link:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150299594029957&set=a.10150294719854957.1073741832.272213024956&type=1&theater

I was gonna have it pictured with the statue I'm having made but it didn't get made on time.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> FS helps to avoid that ulti...really small aoe, that or clump...get a few of you in it and its not so big a deal


Was thinking more early game.

The games I saw, SWM seems to out harass and end up controlling lane.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks Red!
> 
> Wish I had more time to watch all the games this weekend.
> 
> Time to watch the Netolic games.


Anyone that has a hex silence or mana drain would be good against SM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> FS helps to avoid that ulti...really small aoe, that or clump...get a few of you in it and its not so big a deal


Yeah that AOE is really small

@voldomazta Nice computer


----------



## Zulli85

I'll like that rig as long as you stop by here and post for all of your dota needs.









My boys dg are struggling, getting outpicked and forced outta their playstyle imo. Good experience for them though. Game 4 is live.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

(nvm ... I must learn to read properly ... haha

please delete)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So I logged into Dotabuff for my first time ever and it says I last played 4 months ago ... ... uh what ? ... ... Do you need to be a plus member for it to stay up to date or something ?


http://dotabuff.com/pages/enabling-statistics


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/pages/enabling-statistics


I just saw that ...

Strange thing is that I don't remember ever disabling it ...


----------



## Necrolust

pugna against SM


----------



## Dev One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/pages/enabling-statistics
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that ...
> 
> Strange thing is that I don't remember ever disabling it ...
Click to expand...

It's disabled by default as of a recent-ish patch.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I just saw that ...
> 
> Strange thing is that I don't remember ever disabling it ...


its disabled by default


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Had fun playing with Doc and 1 other in one of 2 games last night. I need to work on my WR skills/build though. Hopefully we can do something tonight... got a Voodoo build I wana try out.


----------



## cavallino

Got a key from DOTA dispenser. Started playing against bots and oh man I am lame with this game. I've never really played this particular genre though. I was playing with chlikz.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Had fun playing with Doc and 1 other in one of 2 games last night. I need to work on my WR skills/build though. Hopefully we can do something tonight... got a Voodoo build I wana try out.


You played well...be glad you stopped when you did both of us were having a terrible off night...I think we went on to loose 3 games...terrible picks, and plays


----------



## evilferret

I need to get more wins with Doc. My record playing with him is mediocre.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Got a key from DOTA dispenser. Started playing against bots and oh man I am lame with this game. I've never really played this particular genre though. I was playing with chlikz.


I still bot it for practice so feel free to bug me for a game.


----------



## Zulli85

80 minute game. I'm actually good at kotl now z0mg. I bought about 50 wards total, no exaggeration lol.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Solution: Don't play Sniper, for the love of god, let's all pretend him and Drow don't exist so I don't have to watch them fail every game I play (on my team)


i wreck with sniper...just sayin

EDIT: also, im down for some games...steam ID in sig. gimme a shout whenever...


----------



## Zulli85

http://www.dota2.com/tournaments/international/compendium/


----------



## mylilpony

What a troll team. Not viable against a good team, but still pretty funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioGnXLYTzbI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> What a troll team. Not viable against a good team, but still pretty funny.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioGnXLYTzbI&feature=youtu.be


old strat still fun for pubs


----------



## WALSRU

Played an amazing Bounty Hunter today, then someone on me team says "Gtg bye" and then when he abandons our carry left too.

sAKLJHAskjdhgKAJHSFGKJASdfgKDSFHJG

My luck lately...


----------



## Ramzinho

hey guys, i posted before asking about how to get into the game. now that i've done and have a fair amount of knowledge i want to ask few questions.

Choosing items. far from the recommended items and the ones that are on the web i've a question about items effect on certain heroes.

for example. i play an intelligence hero. what does adding intelligence items do on the damage side? Same for strength and agility heroes.

Sometimes i find buying attach speed for some heroes useless as their attack speed is already high and buying for example damage items or agility will make the hero stronger.

Also i want to ask when not playing mid or safe lane. i.e the hard lane as a melee and i face two ranged heroes and either i'm a lone or i've a complete useless player with me? what's the best strategy if those guys know how to harass? should i bale i know that blocking my creeps will benefit me and making their creeps arrive earlier to my tower. yet even if i blocked successfully i still get ganked and killed by the opponents.

Final Question in this post. i sometimes see the opponent team gets MEGA creeps? how are those achievable. i'm pretty sure i can google that but since i'm throwing questions here it would be easier to get the answer in the same post.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> hey guys, i posted before asking about how to get into the game. now that i've done and have a fair amount of knowledge i want to ask few questions.
> 
> Choosing items. far from the recommended items and the ones that are on the web i've a question about items effect on certain heroes.
> 
> *1*for example. i play an intelligence hero. what does adding intelligence items do on the damage side? Same for strength and agility heroes.
> 
> *2*Sometimes i find buying attach speed for some heroes useless as their attack speed is already high and buying for example damage items or agility will make the hero stronger.
> 
> *3*Also i want to ask when not playing mid or safe lane. i.e the hard lane as a melee and i face two ranged heroes and either i'm a lone or i've a complete useless player with me? what's the best strategy if those guys know how to harass? should i bale i know that blocking my creeps will benefit me and making their creeps arrive earlier to my tower. yet even if i blocked successfully i still get ganked and killed by the opponents.
> 
> *4*Final Question in this post. i sometimes see the opponent team gets MEGA creeps? how are those achievable. i'm pretty sure i can google that but since i'm throwing questions here it would be easier to get the answer in the same post.


ok my numbers might be slightly off but here goes (also I numbered them to help clarify what I'm answering)

*1* for each int you add you get +13 (or maybe its 17 I dont remember) mana and +.04 mana regen per second.

+1 Agi gives +.14 armor and ias by 1

+1 Strength gives +19 HP and +.03 hp regen per sec

if your hero is Int then for each point of Int you gain you get +1 dmg, the same is true if you gain Str and your hero is Str and if you gain Agi your hero gets +1 dmg for each agi point you add.

*2* not sure if this is actually a question but YES some heroes get a ton of atk speed by virtue of abilities, on such heroes many times it is better to get straight dmg items, or just Agi items, as they will add to both atk speed AND dmg

*3* Stay back as FAR as possible to still get XP...use a Nuke (if you have one) to last hit from time to time, or gank/go to your jungle if you dont already have a jungler. Also buy wards and ward the way they might gank you so you can see them coming and get out safely

*4* If you kill a barracks (ie rax) in one lane you get "bigger creeps" (dont remember exact name) if you kill the ranged rax you get bigger ranged creeps, if you kill mele rax you get bigger mele creeps (click on rax to see which is which) in order to get "MEGA" creeps you have to kill the opponents 6 raxes (3 mele 3 ranged) then you get megas.

hope this helps, feel free to ask more if you need to.


----------



## Ramzinho

Thanks a lot buddy. that helps a lot. +rep for the input.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Thanks a lot buddy. that helps a lot. +rep for the input.


NP join the OCN chat in game and perhaps I'll find you for a game some time, and see if I can help out, my IGN is "Doc"


----------



## Zulli85

He forgot to mention that each stat point into your primary attribute increases your damage by 1. Here is further clarification on stats. Keep in mind that Dota 2 has the same exact mechanics, gameplay, heroes, items, etc as Dota 1 does meaning that any of the guides at this website also apply to Dota 2. There are beginner, intermediate, advanced, hero specific, and misc guides. You'll learn a lot by just reading through some of them.

http://www.playdota.com/mechanics/Attributes

Also if you know you are going to be solo hard lane it is a good idea to get a good amount of regen such as tangos and a salve(s) and an observer ward. Place the ward on the left side of the trees that follow the lane inside of their jungle so you can see any potential ganks that may be happening. It is also generally a good idea to have a hero that has an escape mechanism or one that can tank a decent amount of damage. I'm talking heroes with invis, blink, etc.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> ok my numbers might be slightly off but here goes (also I numbered them to help clarify what I'm answering)
> 
> *1* for each int you add you get +13 (or maybe its 17 I dont remember) mana and +.04 mana regen per second.
> 
> +1 Agi gives +.14 armor and ias by 1
> 
> +1 Strength gives +19 HP and +.03 hp regen per sec
> 
> *if your hero is Int then for each point of Int you gain you get +1 dmg, the same is true if you gain Str and your hero is Str and if you gain Agi your hero gets +1 dmg for each agi point you add.*
> 
> *2* not sure if this is actually a question but YES some heroes get a ton of atk speed by virtue of abilities, on such heroes many times it is better to get straight dmg items, or just Agi items, as they will add to both atk speed AND dmg
> 
> *3* Stay back as FAR as possible to still get XP...use a Nuke (if you have one) to last hit from time to time, or gank/go to your jungle if you dont already have a jungler. Also buy wards and ward the way they might gank you so you can see them coming and get out safely
> 
> *4* If you kill a barracks (ie rax) in one lane you get "bigger creeps" (dont remember exact name) if you kill the ranged rax you get bigger ranged creeps, if you kill mele rax you get bigger mele creeps (click on rax to see which is which) in order to get "MEGA" creeps you have to kill the opponents 6 raxes (3 mele 3 ranged) then you get megas.
> 
> hope this helps, feel free to ask more if you need to.


[quote name="Zulli85" url="/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread/4760#post_19917192"*]He forgot to mention that each stat point into your primary attribute increases your damage by 1.* Here is further clarification on stats. Keep in mind that Dota 2 has the same exact mechanics, gameplay, heroes, items, etc as Dota 1 does meaning that any of the guides at this website also apply to Dota 2. There are beginner, intermediate, advanced, hero specific, and misc guides. You'll learn a lot by just reading through some of them.

http://www.playdota.com/mechanics/Attributes

Also if you know you are going to be solo hard lane it is a good idea to get a good amount of regen such as tangos and a salve(s) and an observer ward. Place the ward on the left side of the trees that follow the lane inside of their jungle so you can see any potential ganks that may be happening. It is also generally a good idea to have a hero that has an escape mechanism or one that can tank a decent amount of damage. I'm talking heroes with invis, blink, etc.[/quote]

I mentioned that...bolded in my quote^ guess it might not have been clear

also +1 on getting extra regen on a hard lane

good link too!


----------



## Zulli85

My bad, guess I overlooked that.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> NP join the OCN chat in game and perhaps I'll find you for a game some time, and see if I can help out, my IGN is "Doc"


How and where do i find that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> My bad, guess I overlooked that.


Thanks for the input


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> How and where do i find that?
> Thanks for the input


after you launch Dota 2 type in the console chat_join OCN

More info about console commands




http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=337793

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=22468 This is for practice lobby cheats


----------



## LilBuckz

Anyone get TI3 tickets? I tried for over an hour and didn't end up getting them (was extremely frustrating). Wondering if anyone here had better luck.

Either way I will end up buying tickets for whatever they cost, but it sucks.


----------



## Zulli85

Was trying to as well but found nothing but irritation while doing so. It would have already been an expensive trip from NY state to Seattle plus hotel rooms etc so that plus another ~$250 for a ticket? Nty. Really would have like to have gone though.


----------



## LilBuckz

Yea, I happen to live in Seattle so that part works out well. I went last year and it was amazing, so if I have to cough up the ridiculous amounts scalpers are looking for I will ($150+ seems to be the current low end), but I am gonna wait because I think the prices will go down.


----------



## Jim888

servers down?
cant even get past the load screen into dota 2


----------



## mylilpony

GUYS THEY DO EXIST


----------



## That Guy

What exists? The human that admits fault?

Zulli, I added you to my friends list then. If you're on when I stream (12:00 A.M. - 04:00 A.M.) Dota 2, I may add you to my party if that's okay.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> What exists? The human that admits fault?
> 
> Zulli, I added you to my friends list then. If you're on when I stream (12:00 A.M. - 04:00 A.M.) Dota 2, I may add you to my party if that's okay.


That's fine. I may or may not be able to play but an invite won't hurt.


----------



## WALSRU

Hamza is, like, my dude. Wish we were on the same time zone, we play to win but play for fun.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Hamza is, like, my dude. Wish we were on the same time zone, we play to win but play for fun.


+1 really enjoy playing with you!

You make your own fun in Dota, every game's a learning experience depending on how you take it


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Add me on steam....
i mainly play sniper mid lane

SteamID: Hazzeedayz


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Add me on steam....
> *i mainly play sniper mid lane*
> 
> SteamID: Hazzeedayz


That is a hilariously bad self advertisement.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That is a hilariously bad self advertisement.


haha whatever you say, wanna play me?


----------



## WALSRU

I'll play with you sometime! I'm just biased against that particular hero. He's fine with farm but I would much prefer another hero mid like QOP, Mag, Tinker, Bat, Warlock, Puck, Storm, etc. They tend to have a bigger impact on other lanes in the early and mid game. Sniper is great for getting a decent K/D ratio but rarely wins big fights.

(imho)


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> What exists? The human that admits fault?
> 
> Zulli, I added you to my friends list then. If you're on when I stream (12:00 A.M. - 04:00 A.M.) Dota 2, I may add you to my party if that's okay.


Golden Roshan courier. You can maybe find one for sale sometimes for around $2,500.

Also, sniper is an awful hero.


----------



## Ramzinho

So being on topic. who would you recommend for a fast high learning curve dota player







... Yeah Me


----------



## WALSRU

Some fun heroes easy to get the hang of but hard to master (keep in mind my opinion) -

Carry: Sven, Chaos Knight, Phantom Assassin, Anti-Mage, Luna

Support: Tidehunter, Venomancer, Shadow Shaman, Windrunner, Warlock


----------



## evilferret

Nooooo I missed a game with Hamza?

Hazzeedayz start hanging out on the OCN chatroom. You'll eventually find people to play with.

Sniper mid isn't the best choice IMO but I guess anything works in pubs.

That golden Rosh makes my plain courier feel so plain Jane.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Some fun heroes easy to get the hang of but hard to master (keep in mind my opinion) -
> 
> Carry: Sven, Chaos Knight, Phantom Assassin, Anti-Mage, Luna
> 
> Support: Tidehunter, Venomancer, Shadow Shaman, Windrunner, Warlock


i actually find huskar and troll lord fun to play







are those bad choices?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i actually find huskar and troll lord fun to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are those bad choices?


IMO not the best picks but I say play them if you enjoy them.

Eventually you'll discover their weakness and consider other picks.

I used to main Ursa and would stomp on normal games with no coordination. The random high MMR games I get (or against stacks)? I get totally smashed.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> IMO not the best picks but I say play them if you enjoy them.
> 
> Eventually you'll discover their weakness and consider other picks.
> 
> I used to main Ursa and would stomp on normal games with no coordination. The random high MMR games I get (or against stacks)? I get totally smashed.


i agree.. if i face two powerful guys at hard lane. and i don't have a good player. i get ganked and i die and i can't level up. it's absolutely about your team. On the other side. if i am ever able to reach lvl 18... i become a nightmare... but sven looks like a decent hero for me might give him a try


----------



## WALSRU

Huskar is a very easy hero to counter but in general games you can get really fat because of the other team being uncoordinated. Troll in general is a very underrated hero if played well. He's strong early game and has a great laning phase, so keep at it.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'll play with you sometime! I'm just biased against that particular hero. He's fine with farm but I would much prefer another hero mid like QOP, Mag, Tinker, Bat, Warlock, Puck, Storm, etc. They tend to have a bigger impact on other lanes in the early and mid game. Sniper is great for getting a decent K/D ratio but rarely wins big fights.
> 
> (imho)


Have to agree, if you play Sniper mid what do you really get from it: a level advantage for upcoming teamfights, few kills with fast level 6/11 assassinate etc and that's it. He is hardly a teamfight hero, he just wants farm. The mid player needs to have an impact, win their lane and help other lanes win, and do _something_ to help out the team within the first 10 minutes. Sniper sucks at that. If the enemy solo mid (puck qop etc) is active in contrast with your mid sniper just farming, then gg in the midgame! Even if sniper gangs with assassinate and gets farmed and helps out other lanes, he still does far worse in that mid game period than other mid solos.

Sniper can get the farm he needs in the safelane and be safer from ganks to boot.

I think the hero is fine, his main selling point being his offensive power when he gets farmed - able to take out opponents from outside the teamfight really quickly and with not much they can do about it. The fact that he has assassinate to confirm kills is nice.

The problem with Sniper is that a lot of heroes can solo kill him for the vast majority of the game. He gets picked off far too easily, and if he goes tank items to solve that problem he is just less useful later on.


----------



## Zulli85

Sniper is simply too squishy, slow, and lacks an escape mech until he farms a shadow blade which even then isn't that reliable. He is easy to gank and unless you just let him afk farm the entire game he shouldn't be much of a threat.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> So being on topic. who would you recommend for a fast high learning curve dota player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Yeah Me


Invoker or Visage


----------



## WALSRU

I think he meant recommend someone that he could learn to master, not recommend someone with an extremely high learning curve! Idk I might have read it wrong.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I think he meant recommend someone that he could learn to master, not recommend someone with an extremely high learning curve! Idk I might have read it wrong.


You got me right. I read so many places invoker is very difficult to learn

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gonX

Well, play Invoker for your next 100 matches and with correct analysis of your games (check replays every time) you will be way ahead of most other people









He's not hard to learn, just hard to master. He has the learning curve equivalent to about 3 heroes (he has 10 different invokes = spells, 3 heroes has 12







). Apart from that, you will have to master every game mechanic imaginable. That goes for all other heroes as well, but some things are especially important - range sense, positioning, animation canceling (especially for Cold Snap - QQQ) and gamesense (Sun Strike - EEE).

I'm not saying I've mastered him yet, but I feel my Invoker games are far more rewarding than with any other hero I play.


----------



## Ramzinho

animation canceling is something i am not looking at right now... i need to get a grib of 4 5 heroes first


----------



## hamzatm

Just learn one build for him at a time and he's as easy as any hero. Needs a lot more time than other heroes to really master though, because even though early game you will use the same 3-4 spells (for whatever build you're learning), if you get to late game you need to really have all of them to hand to play him well. A fifth of all my Dota 2 games have been as invoker









And animation cancelling comes naturally don't even worry!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Just learn one build for him at a time and he's as easy as any hero. Needs a lot more time than other heroes to really master though, because even though early game you will use the same 3-4 spells (for whatever build you're learning), if you get to late game you need to really have all of them to hand to play him well. A fifth of all my Dota 2 games have been as invoker


Dont see many people play Inv. Maybe its been 200 games that i have not seen him. People like to play easy heros.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> *Added Solo Matchmaking option. This is an experimental feature that will match you with players who also queued without being in a party. This is the first step in a series aimed at improving the matchmaking system.*
> 
> COMMUNITY
> - Reduced the number of negative reports per week to 2 as part of our ongoing efforts to improve and tune the reporting and ban systems.
> 
> GAMEPLAY
> - Elder Titan: Fixed Legacy Keys
> - Drow Ranger: Fixed Frost Arrows slowing Spirit Bear for the full creep duration
> - Tusk: Fixed Walrus Punch having 1 less second of slow than intended.
> - Tusk: Fixed Armlet sometimes causing Walrus Punch to disappear after using Snowball.
> 
> PERFORMANCE
> - Reduced memory usage on systems with 2GB of RAM or less


http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=86299


----------



## mylilpony

Only 2 reports a week?!!??!!?!? I already used my allotment in my one game today...


----------



## That Guy

I am okay with this.


----------



## evilferret

Must try out solo queue.

Hey Walrus! You hit high MMR yet?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Only 2 reports a week?!!??!!?!? I already used my allotment in my one game today...


Dunno why it is a problem. Stop playing low mm games noob.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dunno why it is a problem. Stop playing low mm games noob.


Sometimes you got to report 2 or more players in just one game. 2 in a week is nothing. If you play 5-6 games a day thats ~ 40 games with just 2 reports.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sometimes you got to report 2 or more players in just one game. 2 in a week is nothing. If you play 5-6 games a day thats ~ 40 games with just 2 reports.


And out of those 40 games I would report 0 people. Just me.


----------



## Jim888

Hmm I think they should perhaps give more to those who have more taken action against,

say if valve takes action against one of those who you neg reported they would give you 2 more, just shows that you have some credence to your reporting.

rather than reporting someone because they chose to get a different skill build/item build than you in game, or you all were having a bad game and everyones frustrated with everyone else and it turns into a neg rep war.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'll play with you sometime! I'm just biased against that particular hero. He's fine with farm but I would much prefer another hero mid like QOP, Mag, Tinker, Bat, Warlock, Puck, Storm, etc. They tend to have a bigger impact on other lanes in the early and mid game. Sniper is great for getting a decent K/D ratio but rarely wins big fights.
> 
> (imho)


well i can get ahead extremely quickly with ganks on the other two lanes. as long as im not being countered by someone like pudge, then i can dominate a lane early game even if a ganker attempts to sneak up on me. people who don't know sniper are not aware of the damage he can inflict so they don't waste money using up their tangos/salves when they're at half health early game.
i don't play him as a pusher though, i use him as a finisher. His snipe shot can one hit heroes with low defense...if not extremely cripple.
he's an extremely good finisher (ultimate - execute or something) and very easy to use to take out towers and such with shrappnel (as long as i have sight on tower i dont ever have to get anywhere close to tear it apart).
granted it could be better to have others in mid, but as a one shot ganker he works very well for my play style....specifically using him for mid.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> And out of those 40 games I would report 0 people. Just me.


True you can decide not to take action but sometimes you need to report player. Its kind of acts like a piece of mind thing since its the only thing you can do sometimes







.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> True you can decide not to take action but sometimes you need to report player. Its kind of acts like a piece of mind thing since its the only thing you can do sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's true. If you can't report someone you can ask someone else to, there are 9 other players in the game after all.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Must try out solo queue.
> 
> Hey Walrus! You hit high MMR yet?


I've been back to playing on my main just for fun. Probably do a smurf game or two tonight. Thinking about attempting a lvl 1 rosh.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> well i can get ahead extremely quickly with ganks on the other two lanes. as long as im not being countered by someone like pudge, then i can dominate a lane early game even if a ganker attempts to sneak up on me. people who don't know sniper are not aware of the damage he can inflict so they don't waste money using up their tangos/salves when they're at half health early game.
> i don't play him as a pusher though, i use him as a finisher. His snipe shot can one hit heroes with low defense...if not extremely cripple.
> he's an extremely good finisher (ultimate - execute or something) and very easy to use to take out towers and such with shrappnel (as long as i have sight on tower i dont ever have to get anywhere close to tear it apart).
> granted it could be better to have others in mid, but as a one shot ganker he works very well for my play style....specifically using him for mid.


Hey I'm definitely not saying it can't work. Glad to hear you're actively ganking other lanes, it can be hard to do with that hero. I'll have to see that firsthand eh?


----------



## gonX

How long have you been playing, and what do you want to improve on?


----------



## Lazy Bear

I know this is a stretch, but did anyone happen to have an extra TI3 ticket they don't need? I'd kill to find one; my buddy has one but I didn't get one









I would pay more than face value for it.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dunno why it is a problem. Stop playing low mm games noob.


Hah! They need like 10 levels of mmr. 3 is not enough. and let you play in ranges of 1-3, 4-7, 8-10 so as to not slow down MM. Thing is, it's so hard to gauge skill in this game...I run into awful players with 800-1100 wins all the time, and really good players with under 200 games all the time. The matchmaking system isn't *that stupid, it's pretty good at weeding out smurf accounts and matching them up against each other (i found out today), so there's gotta be a better way to figure out teams. There is so much variance in the quality of teammates/ Even ixdl was ruined after reddit heard about it. I much prefer to be the worst player on my team than one of the better ones


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> animation canceling is something i am not looking at right now... i need to get a grib of 4 5 heroes first


I don't know how other people feel about this character ... but lately I have been playing Magnus a lot ... You really should give him a go ... He is really easy to get the hang of but getting great RP's and using your skills right in team fights has a nice challenge to it ...

*:::EDIT:::*

Random question ... ... What is the easiest way to find the pro players profiles ... ... After a lot of searching through random profiles I was able to find Dendi's profile and downloaded a game that had most of Na'Vi's players in it (just not Xboct) and I use that game as a quick way to find their profiles again so I can watch their games and learn builds from it ...

The problem is trying to find other teams players as there are so many people that name themselves after the greatest players and it makes finding the real profile tedious

(looking for pro - Bounty Hunter/Magnus/Invoker/Natures Profit games)


----------



## dave1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I don't know how other people feel about this character ... but lately I have been playing Magnus a lot ... You really should give him a go ... He is really easy to get the hang of but getting great RP's and using your skills right in team fights has a nice challenge to it ...
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Random question ... ... What is the easiest way to find the pro players profiles ... ... After a lot of searching through random profiles I was able to find Dendi's profile and downloaded a game that had most of Na'Vi's players in it (just not Xboct) and I use that game as a quick way to find their profiles again so I can watch their games and learn builds from it ...
> 
> The problem is trying to find other teams players as there are so many people that name themselves after the greatest players and it makes finding the real profile tedious
> 
> (looking for pro - Bounty Hunter/Magnus/Invoker/Natures Profit games)


Try

Community -> PRO TEAM LIST -> Then type the name of the team you want to see -> Go to team's profile -> See if you can find the player that you are looking for


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave1991*
> 
> Try
> 
> Community -> PRO TEAM LIST -> Then type the name of the team you want to see -> Go to team's profile -> See if you can find the player that you are looking for


Assuming you mean on dotabuff ?


----------



## dave1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Assuming you mean on dotabuff ?


No, I mean within the Dota 2 client.

Or you could just check on twitch.tv. There are professional players that stream there while playing pub games.


----------



## WALSRU

Elder Titan is the man: http://dotabuff.com/matches/191269894


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Elder Titan is the man: http://dotabuff.com/matches/191269894


HOLY C-RAP !! ... ... I have watched many many maaaaaaaany ET games since he was released ... they all sucked, so I thought that it was just the skill level of the players that sucked ... ... I searched out dendi and other highly regarded players and they sucked as well ...

You sir are a legend ... (will be studying this game ... lol ... ... Don't you wanna play a mag/alchemist game as well ... haha)


----------



## WALSRU

In fairness I was playing pubs but I think my play was pretty crisp in that match. Let me know what you think lol

P.S. I'm still missing his ult a lot


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Elder Titan is the man: http://dotabuff.com/matches/191269894


Awesome stuff!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> In fairness I was playing pubs but I think my play was pretty crisp in that match. Let me know what you think lol
> 
> P.S. I'm still missing his ult a lot


I only play pubs and I am only level 10 ... so yeah ... in comparison to my playing ... You are a god ... lol

You had 1 or 2 small mistakes but really nothing that was like ... oh wow you are a bad player ... but you did play really really well ! ...

That sleep is insane and that ulti ... it's the only ulti that basically scales with the game


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah definitely a few things I derped on. That happens to me once or twice a game when I play heroes with multiple control groups. At least it's not like Meepo where it gets me killed when I send the spirit too far lol. I was actually having a long argument with my friend (also in that game playing Pugna) that I think Titan has top tier mid potential if played right. Early levels to pull off big ganks really paid off so I think I proved my point.

How did you like me blowing refresher before I casted my ult? LOL


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yeah definitely a few things I derped on. That happens to me once or twice a game when I play heroes with multiple control groups. At least it's not like Meepo where it gets me killed when I send the spirit too far lol. I was actually having a long argument with my friend (also in that game playing Pugna) that I think Titan has top tier mid potential if played right. Early levels to pull off big ganks really paid off so I think I proved my point.
> 
> How did you like me blowing refresher before I casted my ult? LOL


ET definitely has potential as a mid lane presence, spirit gives massive damage and the early levels allows echo slam + return spirit to get early ganks in ...

I honestly must have missed you blowing it early cause I never saw it ...

1 thing you should try though is that if you go refresher again, cast your ulti slightly apart not in the same path cause the first 1 will hit or just miss and the second is directly on top of it ... rater cast them in a slight X or like =


----------



## WALSRU

I will try that. My thought is that the AOE is a very small path and as the first ulti pulls them toward the center and slows up to 50%, stacking them to go off very close together will double pull them in rather than ult>refresher>walk>ult. That gives them possibly 2 or 3 seconds to run from the tiny AOE. I'll see if I can get refresher again and practice.

Anyways, anyone else pickup the international compendium and Smeevil courier? Can't wait to see what mounts they have for this thing, guess that gives me an extra reason to watch the replays in game.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I wish I could have picked up the international compendium ... but with the exchange rate being close to 10x the dollar ... it just isn't feasible for me


----------



## Zulli85

I wish I could have gone to TI3.


----------



## evilferret

Walrus, you're getting too good for me!

Same here Zulli. Wasn't really planning to go unless I snagged a ticket but no luck there.

Lodging and travel makes any last minute ticket hunting hard.

Edit: Hamza, noticed you have the PLS overclockable monitor, how is it for Dota? Thinking about picking one up before prices rise.


----------



## WALSRU

I'm getting better, just comes with experience really. I'm not a snob though, I'll play with anyone that doesn't blatantly feed. lol


----------



## evilferret

Getting closer to the next inhouse so bringing this up.

OCN Inhouse May 25th? perhaps we could try to start around 9pm EDT which would be 1am May 26th GMT?

Reminder, it's Memorial Weekend.

Heh, I'll try not to feed Walrus! Need to get online earlier to catch a few games with you.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> In fairness I was playing pubs but I think my play was pretty crisp in that match. Let me know what you think lol
> 
> P.S. I'm still missing his ult a lot


I missed my Ulti like 3 times that game with Sand King kept moving before the channeling was finished only the 2nd time I played him. Getting the Blink dagger helped me. From what I read and stuff about Elder is that he was popular pick in Dota 1


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I wish I could have gone to TI3.


If you have the chance somehow it was pretty amazing last year. I still haven't bought a ticket yet since the people scalping them want crazy prices.

I am hoping I can get 2 for $100 each eventually, we will see what the prices are in a week or 2.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hamza, noticed you have the PLS overclockable monitor, how is it for Dota? Thinking about picking one up before prices rise.


Honestly it's nice but annoying









It's huge (not always an advantage), it looks really good, it's IPS so you don't suffer any issues of colours warping when you so much as slump down in your chair, and it's just beautiful to look at (same for all IPS monitors). One disadvantage is that because it's so big, it makes the cursor smaller, so you lose a little accuracy in clicking stuff in Dota. A tiny difference and not one I think you''ll notice. The size change from 24" 1080p also means that your mouse sensitivity will be off for a few days, but only really if you are super used to a specific setup.

I came from a BenQ XL2411T, the fastest clearest most blur free 24" 120Hz TN panel in existence (a step above your XL2410, but only slightly). Regarding size I see now why people say that 20" is best for gaming, because to be honest with a smaller panel you can focus on a larger proportion of the screen at once. Regarding the clarity and the overclocking of these PLS monitors, 120Hz on this is far nicer than 60Hz. You see more of the cursor for one thing. But it does not have the smoothness of a 120Hz TN Panel (like your XL2410T for example). Stuff is blurry at medium-high speeds. It's still far better than 60Hz though, don't get me wrong. For the first game on it I noticed that as soon as a hero moved he got way blurry. After a few games I got used to it and didn't notice it at all after that so tbh all this is stuff you can adjust to. Input lag difference is not something to worry about.

If you are a casual to dedicated gamer who plays dota and stuff and enjoys it, but aren't super-competitive minded (in the sense you wouldn't bother dropping graphics settings just so that you can get a 1% clarity advantage over your opponents because that just doesn't make a difference to you) then you will love these overclockable PLS monitors I have just about zero doubt! Go for it









If you are a hardcore gamer who is really used to 24" TN panels and the smoothness of 120Hz, you may like it you may not. If they didn't overclock I would say avoid them at all costs because 60Hz sucks bigtime. But the 120Hz on these at least does something to bridge the gap between 60Hz and 120Hz TN, and you can enjoy the IPS benefits.

The bottom line is, it has lovely advantages over a TN 120Hz panel: colour uniformity, IPS colours, Dota looks nicer, no gamma shift when moving your head, big size and res means lots of desktop space and movies look nicer too.

And the disadvantages: 120Hz blurry and not as clear as TNs, big size is a bit awkward at first and not suited to pro gamer types because you can't focus on as much of the screen at once. These monitors themselves are awful quality in terms of flimsy stand, bezel that doesn't fit, but all of that is superficial - I for one couldn't care less.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Hamza, guess I'm ordering one before prices rise. Probably get the Xstar.

My Auria just has a tad too much input lag. Hoping the PLS with no scalar will alleviate that problem.

With an nvidia GPU do I need to use Test Mode?

Not a fan of CRU or the pixel patch.

Hoping an overclocked PLS monitor will becoming my main monitor.

Heh, I'm not as good as other players so I need that 1% edge!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks Hamza, guess I'm ordering one before prices rise. Probably get the Xstar.
> 
> My Auria just has a tad too much input lag. Hoping the PLS with no scalar will alleviate that problem.
> 
> With an nvidia GPU do I need to use Test Mode?
> 
> Not a fan of CRU or the pixel patch.
> 
> Hoping an overclocked PLS monitor will becoming my main monitor.
> 
> Heh, I'm not as good as other players so I need that 1% edge!


No probs!

These things have less input lag than the annoying Dell U2412H's I use in Uni









The pixel patch is literally just run, ok, install, and that's it. Not something to worry about nor does it mess up your computer or anything like that. Even CRU is really simple to use and painless. I'm not sure if you will need to use them though, the Nvidia test mode may be enough. But if you can't breach 120Hz (and you want to) then just go for CRU.

I'm using it at 100Hz at the moment. The cursor still moves snappily like at 120Hz (which is what I care about most for Dota and on the windows desktop, that snappy and clear cursor movement), but it's nicer at 100Hz because 120Hz produces a dark patch in the top right corner, and the uniformity of brightness overall seems a bit off. The overclocking of these things too high does bring its own little share of niggles!


----------



## evilferret

Delete this post please.

Ugh, thought I didn't post this one. Must be getting old.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Hamza! Buddy picked up my Auria and I have the funds to order an Xstar tonight!

Was hoping to avoid the watermark but I guess I can live with it.

Ugh, Steam store being buggy on me. Been trying to buy a Conpendium.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Does anyone have a mythical they'd trade for a Big Bad Bandanna?


----------



## hamzatm

No probs ef! But what is this watermark you speak of?


----------



## WALSRU

I game on 30" 16:10 so I can understand where you're coming from about looking around the monitor. I sit back from it a bit and I've gotten used to it nothing sneaks up on me haha.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I game on 30" 16:10 so I can understand where you're coming from about looking around the monitor. I sit back from it a bit and I've gotten used to it nothing sneaks up on me haha.


Luckily I play on a 24" but still @ 1200P ... my table is tiny so I sit like 30-40cm away from my screen ... ... makes for a really interesting gaming experience ... lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Luckily I play on a 24" but still @ 1200P ... my table is tiny so I sit like 30-40cm away from my screen ... ... makes for a really interesting gaming experience ... lol


dude dat IMAX experience

My entire room is so tiny that pretty much puts me in the same situation as you. Pretty small table. Been trying to correct me upright sitting position too (bad pose = hurting spine) and that brings me even closer to the screen.

Thanks EF for telling me about my breaking into igh bracket too. If you didn't say so I would never had noticed. You said it on like 1st ~ 3rd May and I started having high games in like 25th April so I really didn't know.

Now though I do notice that there are considerably less messed up teammates. Games are also closer because there are less feeders from either team. Started seeing supports doing actual support work more often.

Don't have enough games to comment more in details (1 game in past 5 days), but in general I do feel games are more exciting, in return however I'm less confident about my carry abilities







.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> No probs ef! But what is this watermark you speak of?


Unless they changed it, in test mode there should be a watermark on the desktop (on the bottom right) that just says test mode.

Hey Harris!

Told you, you were in high bracket! I can't wait till I get there (slowly getting there).

You can always carry me! Hope to catch a game with you soon!

Hey Walrus!

2 weeks till the next inhouse!


----------



## hamzatm

No watermark... not seen any of that tbh and I used test mode at first.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Now though I do notice that there are considerably less messed up teammates. Games are also closer because there are less feeders from either team. Started seeing supports doing actual support work more often.


This sounds amazing, despite great solo performance I still get leavers and feeders every single game. We need to play together again!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> No watermark... not seen any of that tbh and I used test mode at first.


Thanks Hamza!

Guess I'm too excited. Probably end up overclocking the easy way first when it gets here.

We can all play together (hopefully) in 2 weeks!

Walrus what's your schedule like these days? Been getting on Dota later than usual these days and feel like I keep missing you.


----------



## Deceit

I'm up for some games today if anyone wants to play.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks Hamza!
> 
> Guess I'm too excited. Probably end up overclocking the easy way first when it gets here.
> 
> We can all play together (hopefully) in 2 weeks!
> 
> Walrus what's your schedule like these days? Been getting on Dota later than usual these days and feel like I keep missing you.


I should probably mention I just tested the QNIX in modern warfare 3 and can confirm that motion is super blurry. The fact that it's 120Hz does not help motion blur when moving at all as far as I can tell


----------



## n0ypi

Just wondering what program does everyone use here to communicate or do you guys use in game mic?


----------



## Zulli85

I use Vent with my friends. Been on the same server for like 6 years.


----------



## evilferret

No worries Hamza, read up that 120hz IPS being blurrier than 120hz TN.

Anybody else get the Compendium? Randomly did my predictions, wanted to see what other people picked.


----------



## WALSRU

Check mine, not sure I'll get any right either


----------



## LilBuckz

Vent for the past 6 years also (since the beginning of TBC in WoW). Occasionally I will use Skype/Mumble/Teamspeak if I know someone who wanst to, but Vent is the standby. Apparently raidcall is pretty good, maybe I will try it out sometime.


----------



## Deceit

Raidcall is complete ****.


----------



## LilBuckz

Really I thought someone said it was good, either way I am happy with vent so not like I am trying to find something else to use.


----------



## Deceit

Playing right now. Feel free to join.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Playing right now. Feel free to join.


I saw the last game you played you were killing everything with TA


----------



## evilferret

GG everybody.

Deceit you carried us to victory!

Red, sorry the last game was more painful than it had to be!

Must practice more.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This sounds amazing, despite great solo performance I still get leavers and feeders every single game. We need to play together again!


well that didnt go too well









guess im just not good support material


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> well that didnt go too well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess im just not good support material


Please don't get sucked into playing support! I don't want to lose my favorite carry!









Harris, you're like my good luck charm. Best game last night was with you.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Vent for the past 6 years also (since the beginning of TBC in WoW). Occasionally I will use Skype/Mumble/Teamspeak if I know someone who wanst to, but Vent is the standby. Apparently raidcall is pretty good, maybe I will try it out sometime.


Ventrilo has sick delay because of the codec used. The newer versions of Mumble use the Opus codec, contrary to this one which uses CELT, which has slightly higher delay:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv5Pmab4K6E

Mumble, Skype, Teamspeak and RaidCall all have far lower delay than Ventrilo, so you should use those for fast-paced games


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Ventrilo has sick delay because of the codec used. The newer versions of Mumble use the Opus codec, contrary to this one which uses CELT, which has slightly higher delay:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv5Pmab4K6E
> 
> Mumble, Skype, Teamspeak and RaidCall all have far lower delay than Ventrilo, so you should use those for fast-paced games


Really? If those other clients have lower delay than it surely can't be significant to make any kind of real difference. So whatever you decide to use should be fine.

Vent has been the standard for me and that is the VOIP that I will continue to stand by. It's just something everyone I know and I have used for a long time. The majority of my gaming friends and I used to play competitive CS 1.6 and vent delay was never an issue and I think competitive CS is probably the game that needs instant voice communication more than any other game out there.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Really? If those other clients have lower delay than it surely can't be significant to make any kind of real difference. So whatever you decide to use should be fine.
> 
> Vent has been the standard for me and that is the VOIP that I will continue to stand by. It's just something everyone I know and I have used for a long time. The majority of my gaming friends and I used to play competitive CS 1.6 and vent delay was never an issue and I think competitive CS is probably the game that needs instant voice communication more than any other game out there.


We're talking about a game where a 20ms latency difference in the network makes a huge difference. Ventrilo has about 100-150ms higher delay because of the codec used, so I don't know where you're getting that from.
Ventrilo was the best solution back in 1.6, and I used it there as well. It had similar latency to TS2, except it had far better voice quality. Today I simply see no usage from such deprecated software. It also still uses DirectSound rather than WASAPI or ASIO.

Not to mention that Ventrilo server licenses are expensive. You can't have more than 10 slots on a server without paying massive amounts of money to Ventrilo or a hosting provider. Mumble and TS3 can be set up on a VPS, and Skype doesn't even need one. Everywhere I look I see Ventrilo being almost twice as expensive per slot, compared to Mumble or TS3.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> well that didnt go too well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess im just not good support material


Oh my comment definitely didn't go for that last game. I was not playing a good Tiny at all. No worries Harris, CM is probably one of the hardest supports because of her squishiness and slow footspeed.


----------



## hamzatm

And her turn rate. Don't forget the turn rate.


----------



## WALSRU

Thank the dota gods I haven't won a Meepo game yet, I would probably get way too cocky


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> GG everybody.
> 
> Deceit you carried us to victory!
> 
> Red, sorry the last game was more painful than it had to be!
> 
> Must practice more.


Nah u did fine I started off the game real bad the Slark kept jumping me stupid fish







Luckily Skywrath was buying some wards so that helped out. The early game didnt go to well for us but early mid game on we started to do better. I got alot of 3X multicasts which helped us later in the game. Played 3 games and won them all so it was a good night


----------



## HarrisLam

Hey Red what role do you actually play?

Been in at least 2 games with you and I never figured out for sure. You don't seem to go full support like EF. Like a flexible 3rd role maybe?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Oh my comment definitely didn't go for that last game. I was not playing a good Tiny at all. No worries Harris, CM is probably one of the hardest supports because of her squishiness and slow footspeed.


I know I know.

I think the game where I played alchemist was even worse. My farm never started so I was doomed right from the 5min mark. I shouldn't have tried my luck with him knowing my record. I forgot what my 3rd option was though.....it was alchemist, invoker and someone else. I'm absolutely terrible with invoker so he's out of the question. I wonder who the 3rd hero was...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Please don't get sucked into playing support! I don't want to lose my favorite carry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris, you're like my good luck charm. Best game last night was with you.


well, I don't think I deserve even half of that, but thanks









To be honest though EF I think you are already in the high bracket skill-wise. In games that I've seen you play, you've always been able to support well in laning stage, always helped the team to sustain itself 4v5 while carry is off somewhere else. It's just as I've always said, everyone needs a trustworthy "opposite role player", if that makes sense.

So Deceit is a really good mid player? I think he will fit right into you guys' regular stack









man, I used to just random in Dota 1. Now with a real win:loss record like suddenly everyone needs to win his game or something. Everyone is all serious gamer all of a sudden. I have no room to practice and explore with heros that I do "meh" with (don't really wanna play bots)

When I really go into serious mode I have like a hero pool of......2. Think Imma stir things up a bit tonight


----------



## Deceit

I can play mid OK, but my hero pool is not that big. There's a lot of heroes I'm not familiar with like Storm, Invoker...

Dignitas vs Qpad is live.

http://www.twitch.tv/curseentertainment?utm_campaign=live_embed_click&utm_source=www.joindota.com


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> I can play mid OK, but my hero pool is not that big. There's a lot of heroes I'm not familiar with like Storm, Invoker...
> 
> Dignitas vs Qpad is live.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/curseentertainment?utm_campaign=live_embed_click&utm_source=www.joindota.com


I bet some Rares on Dignitas


----------



## evilferret

I think I won all my games last night with you guys.

Broke my 50% winrate I was stuck at.

Red used to play harder support but having 2 hard support was kind of silly. We're adjusting!

I still remember my first game with Red, I was so happy I could buy boots early and wards were deployed all game. Rather have wards out of stock than nobody buying them.

Red, didn't catch the game but I think digintas won so grats on your items!

Harris, we can always just practice with bots! I agree though, wish we had an option for unranked pub games. Might make people less angry and let people explore out of their comfort zone.

I miss randoming in Dota 1 and only worrying about your own stats.

Deceit, join up with us more often!

Is it better to learn heroes good for your position or to learn random heroes? Out of the 5 heroes I can play, I only have 2ish in my preferred role.

Been practicing with bots trying to find another hero that clicks for me.

Sorry for the long post guys!


----------



## Deceit

Anyone up for setting a time for some games tonight? Got done with errands and gonna stay home the rest of the evening.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I can play tonight. Let me know if i am online


----------



## u4ya

Add me if anyone wants to. Steam id:thomaskananen


----------



## WALSRU

Hi my name is Walsru and I'm addicted to unlocking dota chests (help me)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> If you're wondering how to win a game when one lane feeds HARD... bring friends and play like a bawss
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/194355598


you could always try your best

But as I've said, or was it the guy from Jurassic Park? *Nature* will always find its way


----------



## WALSRU

We did Harris, did you check the stats? Carried a top lane Veno and Antimage with 14 deaths each! And yeah, it was Dr. Ian Malcolm from Jurassic Park lol.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> We did Harris, did you check the stats? Carried a top lane Veno and Antimage with 14 deaths each! And yeah, it was Dr. Ian Malcolm from Jurassic Park lol.


i know.

even if you encounter leavers and feeders and bad team coordination as frequently as you can, even if you're a bad player, you can't lose all of the games. In the contrary though, no matter how pro you are, even if you're doing a pro 3-stack, everything looks perfect, early game proceeds just as you planned, something that you can't even imagine of happening might just happens right in front of your face that could cost you the game.

By that I mean something like forced to pick a support with all 4 previous picks being carry and none succeeds, forced to pick a tank because team is all squishy carries and supports and ended up feeding, no wards whatsoever, support successfully babysit a carry player and that carry player proceed to buy non-suiting items, supports ask carry to buy wards or even courier, support KOTL waving all the creeps starting from lv 1 when laning with a hard carry so no CS AND push the frontline too far, no pulling action going on even when doing tri-lane, supports trying to KS from carries with spells whole game to the point where the carry can't get dmg items up beyond cores, forcing 2 melee AGI carries into the same lane while the other side lane is dual ranged support

I'm pretty sure that's not all, just what I can think of off the top of my head, and that's why I said that. Nature always finds its way.


----------



## WALSRU

Oh trust me I know, I have horrible terrible luck in pubs! This is why lately I never solo Q, it's not worth the frustration. I was just excited about winning a game usually considered unwinnable and then QQ the terrible top lane. I'm going to play more Storm, best lines in the whole game.


----------



## evilferret

Nice game guys.

Jeebus, all three of you combined had less deaths than 1 of the other teammates.

Must try to catch more games with you Walrus.

Hopefully the replays for the qualifiers are available soon. Wasn't able to catch any of the qualifiers yet.


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah I read you can download the replays, watch highlights, and get credit for your Smeevil. Going to do that non-stop. I want him riding a chicken or something.

Going to submit a few anti-mage plays from that last game to dota fails of the week. I think we've got a shot.


----------



## evilferret

Hahaha good luck with your submission! If it makes it, make sure you link me!

Eh, can't seem to download replays. Hopefully they keep the count just at highlights.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Oh trust me I know, I have horrible terrible luck in pubs! This is why lately I never solo Q, it's not worth the frustration. I was just excited about winning a game usually considered unwinnable and then QQ the terrible top lane. I'm going to play more Storm, best lines in the whole game.


I have been avoiding solo Q also I rather try out other heroes vs bots. Playing AA can be kinda tough no reliable stun, low damage and squishy. I try to hang back from the fight and hit my ulti from far away as possible. If you have reliable teammates AA can cause alot of damage his ulti max is really good. I dont have a clue what happened in the top lane AM shouldnt die that much with his escape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Nice game guys.
> 
> Jeebus, all three of you combined had less deaths than 1 of the other teammates.
> 
> Must try to catch more games with you Walrus.
> 
> Hopefully the replays for the qualifiers are available soon. Wasn't able to catch any of the qualifiers yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yeah I read you can download the replays, watch highlights, and get credit for your Smeevil. Going to do that non-stop. I want him riding a chicken or something.
> 
> Going to submit a few anti-mage plays from that last game to dota fails of the week. I think we've got a shot.


Im trying to watch a live game right now with no luck.


----------



## hamzatm

You tried chilling touch on AA early on? Like level 1/2, gives him and the lane partner so much damage.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You tried chilling touch on AA early on? Like level 1/2, gives him and the lane partner so much damage.


I think Chilling Touch is more viable with a passive lane partner, allowing you to outharass the enemy lane. Cold Feet is especially good with any stunner, especially when you get a couple of levels in Icy Vortex.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You tried chilling touch on AA early on? Like level 1/2, gives him and the lane partner so much damage.


Not really tbh I max ice vortex and cold feet then chilling touch not sure the attack slow is worth the extra damage. I will have to try a skill build with a level or 2 with chilling touch in a game earlier than normal.

Finally got into game to watch the TI3


----------



## evilferret

Ugh, only was able to connect to one live game.

For people trying here's a command that might help.

dota_spectator_auto_spectate_games 65005


----------



## hamzatm

Attack slow means nothing early game, its all animation cancelling and chasing! Try Chilling Touch it rocks









A build to try is 1 cold feet, max chilling touch. Passive or just for harrass it works pretty well with most heroes - lifestealer has exceptional synergy


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Ugh, only was able to connect to one live game.
> 
> For people trying here's a command that might help.
> 
> dota_spectator_auto_spectate_games 65005


Even downloading replays is terrible atm. Hope Valve gets this fixed


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Even downloading replays is terrible atm. Hope Valve gets this fixed


Somehow got all the replays but having issues getting the view ticked off on all of them.

Somebody who's watched all the games so far, how many view counts do you have? I think I have an extra view somehow.

Hey Hamza, thanks for the info! Got my monitor and super happy. 96hz makes my Dota happy.


----------



## hamzatm

Use it for a while, then try going back to your BenQ









I just went back to my XL2411T and got a massive shock - Dota is soooo smooth! The smaller resolution suits me better personally, I feel it's more responsive and I have more control, so for me the QNIX is not getting much use. Let me know what you think of them yourself after you've had a chance to test it properly!

Did you ever use the 2D lightboost trick btw?


----------



## WALSRU

I can accept playing a 30" and 16:10 is a slight disadvantage, but it's soo pretty.

This is going to be Visage week, trying him out in pubs tomorrow.


----------



## hamzatm

I prefer 16:10 as you don't have to move the mouse so far to pan left and right.

The 4:3 of Warcraft 3 on a 19" monitor was perfect Dota to my eyes. Now it's all just so widescreened it's annoying - took so long to get used to having to move the mouse so far to pan. And now they made it so that you see less onscreen with 16:10 and 4:3 which is a pain.

And the best motion blur free monitor on the planet is only available in 16:9 too so I'm pretty much forced into this.


----------



## WALSRU

Dude I tried to play LoL on my old triple monitor eyefinity set up. It was so useless, on the bright side because of the fisheye effect I could see bits of top and bottom lane without checking the map.

But anyway, let's not talk about that game. Anyone got smurfs they want to play tomorrow? Planning on some really troll games to blow off steam.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Dude I tried to play LoL on my old triple monitor eyefinity set up. It was so useless, on the bright side because of the fisheye effect I could see bits of top and bottom lane without checking the map.
> 
> But anyway, let's not talk about that game. Anyone got smurfs they want to play tomorrow? Planning on some really troll games to blow off steam.


I'd love to, I don't play my smurf accts I just play my main and not worry about it.. sadly I'm out of town for the week so I'll not be on till prob sat.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I can accept playing a 30" and 16:10 is a slight disadvantage, but it's soo pretty.
> 
> This is going to be Visage week, trying him out in pubs tomorrow.


yeah dude could you help me fix this?

i play on a 27Inch and it feels realy awkward sometimes.. and it really feels like its my screen thats to wide.. :/
and since my mouse is on rma it feels garbage!!
i always wondered my screen was to big or somethng :/


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I can accept playing a 30" and 16:10 is a slight disadvantage, but it's soo pretty.
> 
> This is going to be Visage week, trying him out in pubs tomorrow.


yeah dude could you help me fix this?

i play on a 27Inch and it feels realy awkward sometimes.. and it really feels like its my screen thats to wide.. :/
and since my mouse is on rma it feels garbage!!
i always wondered my screen was to big or somethng :/
seems the only problem is to reduce it or increase dpi.


----------



## WALSRU

The obvious thing is to make sure you're playing at the right resolution. Beyond that with a big screen you have to get used to inhuman mouse sensitivity. You have to be able to cross from one side of the screen to the other without running out of mouse pad and with a widescreen 27" that can feel like quite a feat.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> The obvious thing is to make sure you're playing at the right resolution. Beyond that with a big screen you have to get used to inhuman mouse sensitivity. You have to be able to cross from one side of the screen to the other without running out of mouse pad and with a widescreen 27" that can feel like quite a feat.


Yeah. it never felt the same like my monitor next to me the 22 Inch one ( back then when i had other equipment ) ( got 2 ) playing on my 27 inch one atm.. and when my sensei comes back ill try to get it right since my abyssus is feeling pretty damn weird.. small movements are crap and jitterish.. :/ also when i set my mouse dpi to 3500 THEN my camera speed movement is how it should be.. but then the mouse itself is a little bit to fast, you know?
i also tried gaming on my 22 Inch next to me but it actually feels the same for some reason... i think its because of my razer abyssus just feels off atm my sensei should come in some days in.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Use it for a while, then try going back to your BenQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went back to my XL2411T and got a massive shock - Dota is soooo smooth! The smaller resolution suits me better personally, I feel it's more responsive and I have more control, so for me the QNIX is not getting much use. Let me know what you think of them yourself after you've had a chance to test it properly!
> 
> Did you ever use the 2D lightboost trick btw?


Haven't got lightboost to work on my XL2410T. Can't complain since I got it super cheap (got it "refurbed" from a Lan touney with 40 hrs on mine).

Going to main the Xstar for a week or two and swap back to see if I can notice any difference.

Hey Walrus! Hey Doc! Ugh, work been kicking my ass but try to catch a game with you guys soon.


----------



## WALSRU

EF you better!! Haven't played with you in so long dude.


----------



## redalert

Still issues with downloading replays


----------



## evilferret

Will try Walrus! Work been kicking my ass and haven't had the energy to play.

Hey Red! Same here. Was hoping to watch a few games in the background.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I play Dota at 3240x1920 without any issues, the picture is just enlarged but maintains quality.

A+


----------



## Deceit

Dota is the reason why I never have to spend the money on anything over 23", 1080p. Even going from a 19" screen (a long time ago) to 23" was hard at first, for this particular game.


----------



## Zulli85

Dota is the reason I haven't build a new pc in years.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Dota is the reason I keep building PCs.


----------



## HarrisLam

is smurfing basically open a new steam acc and gift a dota copy to it?

I never really thought of it, but to protect my main against foolishness and maybe to try out new heros in actual games, it sounds like a great idea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dota is the reason I haven't build a new pc in years.


now that would be a good slogan for the game

dota 2 : never spend a penny more on gaming hardware in 8 years


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> is smurfing basically open a new steam acc and gift a dota copy to it?
> 
> I never really thought of it, but to protect my main against foolishness and maybe to try out new heros in actual games, it sounds like a great idea
> now that would be a good slogan for the game
> 
> dota 2 : never spend a penny more on gaming hardware in 8 years


Yeah thats smurfing







.

good player plays on lvl 1 acc ( newbs )


----------



## WALSRU

You got it Harris, join us tonight! I'm practicing Visage, getting pretty good with the familiars in bots.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Walsru ... ... Got any advice for someone wanting to practice invoker ... (I have never used him or any hero that uses more than 4 skills before)


----------



## WALSRU

Invoker actually is a hero I've not practiced with. Wish I could help, I figure it's going to come down to knowing the spell inputs and committing them to muscle memory. There are lots of advanced tactics with him that I don't really know anything about.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Walsru ... ... Got any advice for someone wanting to practice invoker ... (I have never used him or any hero that uses more than 4 skills before)


Try this http://www.invokergame.com

It should help


----------



## hamzatm

Invoker:
Watch someone who knows what they are doing, copy them - learn one build practice it for many games. Don't stop using the build until you can invoke all the spells it uses really fast.

Repeat, learning new builds once you master the first one.

Once you can invoke every spell and have some idea of builds, then learn the play style + the advanced mechanics + when to use each spell. This is about research, and is the part where you transform from any old invoker player, into someone who is truly skilled with Invoker. This sort of stuff will probably come into proper focus after about 50 invoker games or so (you have an excellent grasp of the hero basics and can invoke any spell at will), and the best way to complete this transformation is to watch professional streams (a lot of them) and pay close attention to what the pros do. Ask questions such as what skills do they have invoked at the start of any incident? What do they invoke during the battle and why? How do they act in lane with their chosen build? How do they move about the map and what is there goal at every stage of the game, with their chosen build?

Be prepared to invest a lot of time, this is not a quick hero to learn.

EDIT: If you just want to learn to be a 'good' invoker in low level games and aren't interested in being a superstar, then it won't take nearly as much effort. Just learn one build (the EQ build is currently most popular) and play it for a long time. You will start owning pubs in no time.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

@ Hamzatm :: I battle to watch live streams with my current internet connection (3G based) as I have limited bandwidth ... ... Are there any pro streamers that upload to youtube that you know of ?

@Jim888 :: Thanks for the link ... I will be going through it while eating dinner ... haha ...

@WALSRU :: You mean there is actually a hero you don't use well ... ... I would never have guessed ... ... Love watching your replays (especially the ones with red in them) ...

*:::EDIT:::*

How many of you still use legacy keys ?


----------



## WALSRU

Haha stop it you. I'm glad someone watches the replays when I post em up here, it's a bit narcissistic but I enjoy watching them again and seeing what I missed.

As far as heroes I played nothing but random vs bots for a looong time when I got the game. Then after that my first 150 games were probably single draft (part of the reason still overcoming my w/l deficit). I think it really pays to know how to use 90% of the cast well. Invoker, Chen, Wisp, and Enchantress are the 3 I'm clueless with.

Wait, I take that back, I was playing Rubick once and stole Persuasion from Chen. Ended up with a bigger army than he did. lol


----------



## Emissary of Pain

haha ... I watch the videos you don't post as well ... ... i check your recently played games and if it is a hero I am interested in I watch it ...

I am clueless with about 98% of the roster ... ... I want to learn how to play like 3 or 4 characters really really well before I move on ... ... My problem is that I play way to aggressive or I get no support ...

My 1 friend that I pretty much always play with will happily abandon a lane without warning if he battles to lane against the hero in that lane ... I mean once he picked spirit breaker and I took lich we went dire top (safe lane ?) we were up against drow and sniper ... he randomly abandons without telling me so he can farm and go bottom ... only after I got ganked very embarrassingly with me *****ing at my team did he go - oh yeah I cant lane against those heros ... ... like *** ... haha


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Walsru ... ... Got any advice for someone wanting to practice invoker ... (I have never used him or any hero that uses more than 4 skills before)


http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/75495922/InvokerTrainer.htm

train with it, go in lobby with cheats enabled and train until you can play him decent. after some rounds it becomes smoother to play hem. he may look hard to play but he isnt that hard at all once u control him.


----------



## WALSRU

Very interesting, I kind of like having a dota stalker.









That really sucks having someone straight up leave you like that, I've had teammates like that too and I can get really frustrated. Of course being frustrated makes you play much worse as well.

I'm always really critiquing my play and trying hard to improve. I'm not that great but I know I'm learning fast. We'll have to play together soon. You're lower level right? If you hop on after 7pm (est) tonight send me a PM. It's smurf night!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> We'll have to play together soon. You're lower level right? If you hop on after 7pm (est) tonight send me a PM. It's smurf night!


Lower level would be right ... lvl 10 the last time I checked ... haha ...

Which servers do you use cause I doubt I could play on a US server with any form of respectable ping ... i have like 260ms for EU servers


----------



## WALSRU

Oh that's right, I forgot. I can sometimes play on EU West with about 120ms Ping and it's more or less playable. Well if that won't work I'll throw some match id's up tomorrow. Hopefully they're hilarious.


----------



## WALSRU

It got quiet, everyone has probably seen this one:


----------



## HarrisLam

Ya, so I created my 2nd account

I'll mostly use it for re-familiarize myself with the heros I used to use back in dota 1. The int heros, some 3rd role str heros, etc. I'm mostly interested in growing a ganking instinct with gank-flavored heros like Nyx and BH, learning heros that buy daggers such as slardar and probably puck, etc

No pub stomping







At least not intentionally I guess...will have to play carry again if team has none, other than that I'll mostly try out 3rd~4th role heros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You got it Harris, join us tonight! I'm practicing Visage, getting pretty good with the familiars in bots.


Can't, your night is my day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> As far as heroes I played nothing but random vs bots for a looong time when I got the game. Then after that my first 150 games were probably single draft (part of the reason still overcoming my w/l deficit). I think it really pays to know how to use 90% of the cast well. *Invoker, Chen, Wisp, and Enchantress are the 3 I'm clueless with.*
> 
> Wait, I take that back, I was playing Rubick once and stole Persuasion from Chen. Ended up with a bigger army than he did. lol


gotta learn how to count bro....


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah so I went back in and added one, what's an edit









Moar dota vids:


----------



## gonX

ID where I play Nyx in 2 brackets below my level - normal: 195965523

Some really lulzworthy escapes and overcommitments by the enemy in that game. Unfortunately a hard stomp, so not interesting gameplay wise, but I figured it could inspire some people.


----------



## Deceit

I wonder when I'm ever going to see more optimized drivers from nVidia for Dota 2. I don't know who's problem it belongs to but the random FPS drops both in-game and even out-of-game (as in the main menu) is ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah after a few minutes in the menu mine slows down to a crawl as well


----------



## evilferret

Have you guys tried borderless window?

Think -nod3d9ex also helps with the menu lag.

Dota dev forums seem down for me but I remember there was a list of "fixes" there for this.

Could also try dota_embers 0 in your autoexec.

Ugh, hate getting sick. My whole schedule is messed up now.


----------



## Zulli85

Borderless window is definitely the way to go.


----------



## WALSRU

Smurfs vs Smurfs, round 1 FIGHT

http://dotabuff.com/matches/196302522


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Smurfs vs Smurfs, round 1 FIGHT
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/196302522


first round of my smurf account








http://dotabuff.com/matches/106353277


----------



## HarrisLam

how much is the difference in AOE range between centuar stun and slardar's? I often play with over 100 ping and while I play other heros just fine, I can't seem to land half of my centuar stuns even with a dagger

I'm so pissed I dont want to play centuar again lol, hell I didnt even want to play centuar that game, just because slardar got picked by the other team...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how much is the difference in AOE range between centuar stun and slardar's? I often play with over 100 ping and while I play other heros just fine, I can't seem to land half of my centuar stuns even with a dagger
> 
> I'm so pissed I dont want to play centuar again lol, hell I didnt even want to play centuar that game, just because slardar got picked by the other team...


slarder : 350
centaur : 190


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> first round of my smurf account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/106353277


I'm assuming you're the 21-2 Invoker?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm assuming you're the 21-2 Invoker?


LOL good guess.


----------



## WALSRU

I feel like I had to fight you last night, the Invoker in my last game was dang good and really obnoxious in lane. Once the teamfights broke out I took over though. PUDDINPOP!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> @ Hamzatm :: I battle to watch live streams with my current internet connection (3G based) as I have limited bandwidth ... ... Are there any pro streamers that upload to youtube that you know of ?
> 
> @Jim888 :: Thanks for the link ... I will be going through it while eating dinner ... haha ...
> 
> @WALSRU :: You mean there is actually a hero you don't use well ... ... I would never have guessed ... ... Love watching your replays (especially the ones with red in them) ...
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> How many of you still use legacy keys ?


I switched over from legacy keys about a month ago and it was super hard...originally I did it because I had a game where I had to micro a lever and it was so hard since it took my current keys and made me use them for the leaver, so I decided to switch over, though when elder titan cane out I kept trying to mash his legacy keys and drive myself nuts.


----------



## Jim888

Don't forget about the in house on the 25

Sign up and show up
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2


----------



## evilferret

Trying to start collecting some items, can anybody link me to trustworthy "price lists"?

Is betting for items worth it?

Just want to get a full item set for my main chars.

Thanks all!

Hey Doc! Will try to catch the inhouse! Hopefully it runs late and I can catch the end.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Trying to start collecting some items, can anybody link me to trustworthy "price lists"?
> 
> Is betting for items worth it?
> 
> Just want to get a full item set for my main chars.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Hey Doc! Will try to catch the inhouse! Hopefully it runs late and I can catch the end.


you can see odds on http://dota2lounge.com/ I won 6 out of 7 bets so far. Whose items you looking for? Im guessing Windrunner I have a bunch of her stuff if I remember correctly


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> you can see odds on http://dota2lounge.com/ I won 6 out of 7 bets so far. Whose items you looking for? Im guessing Windrunner I have a bunch of her stuff if I remember correctly


Thanks Red!

Yep looking for WR stuff.

Are you betting rares or uncommons/commons? I only have 3 rares from drops and thinking might be better to trade those for items I want vs betting right now.


----------



## redalert

mostly rares


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## Deceit

Patch update just enabled Vsync for Borderless Windowed mode. =)


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I feel like I had to fight you last night, the Invoker in my last game was dang good and really obnoxious in lane. Once the teamfights broke out I took over though. PUDDINPOP!


Watch this.


----------



## dranas

That video is sweet.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

As some of you may know I am really nooby but I was playing against a team that was similar to me in skill level ... ok maybe not they were bad ... but still ... I think I had a good game as Magnus ... Really boosted my confidence in playing even if it was a little 1 sided



*:::EDIT:::*

Does anyone think that the 40% headshot chance for sniper is insanely high ?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Does anyone think that the 40% headshot chance for sniper is insanely high ?


Nope.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Why do you say nope ?? ... With the right items you can perma stun from miles away ?


----------



## redalert

I think replays last at least a month but if I remember correctly


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I think replays last at least a month but if I remember correctly


Thanks man !!


----------



## WALSRU

Good job on that score emissary! Personally I could never play Mag without blink but that refresher must have been awesome. As much as you dog yourself on skill looks like you really wrecked that game!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Good job on that score emissary! Personally I could never play Mag without blink but that refresher must have been awesome. As much as you dog yourself on skill looks like you really wrecked that game!


I got the refresher way to late to make an impact ... I got a solo kill with it and then I think I forgot about it ... lmao ... ... I am not used to buying that ...

I have been practicing with blink dagger in offline lan matches but I always have to much going on and fumble my keys ... ... I must just get used to it ...

Normally its blink in with "4", rp with "r", MoM with "5" then either shock or skewer ... bleh ... ... I just need to get used to a character first then get fancy ...

My problem is that when I play with friends they are all lvl 30 and above so I land up in their match making pools (not sure if that makes that much difference or not but I rarely see guys my level in games)

But thanks for the compliment !

*:::EDIT:::*

Does watching replays from the West Qualifiers count towards the smeevil or is it only live games


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Why do you say nope ?? ... With the right items you can perma stun from miles away ?


And with those items he'll die in two seconds because he is a glass cannon.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nope.


he's a weak weak hero. early on.

Meant to quote Emissary of Pain


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Does watching replays from the West Qualifiers count towards the smeevil or is it only live games


yes they count


----------



## WALSRU

Heck yeah they count, I've been farming replays afk all week lol


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> he's a weak weak hero. early on.
> 
> Meant to quote Emissary of Pain


a weak hero all game.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> a weak hero all game.


late game when he has full slot , he's still scary. and very strong.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> late game when he has full slot , he's still scary. and very strong.


Shouldn't get that much farm. Hes slow, has low hp, and lacks an escape mech.


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Shouldn't get that much farm. Hes slow, has low hp, and lacks an escape mech.


Sniper also has a host of other problems. Luna also lacks HP and escape but actually has strengths that are exploitable. All Sniper can do is last hit, as he doesn't even have a flash farming ability. Sniper is just a **** hero 95% of the time. If a Sniper wins a game, it's usually not because the team has a Sniper.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

We had a game last night where he was really well fed ... it sucked ... sure he died easily ... but 9/10 times we saw him we were stun locked and dead ... sigh ... ... The fact that they had natures profit always in the right place really didn't help our cause either ... ... stupid saplings ...

I have watched 3 replays and my smeevil has not ticked up ... ... how are you guys watching it ? ...

(Watch>Tournaments>International Qualifier>Recent Games>Download ?)

*:::EDIT:::*

So I have watched 4 games that MouseSports played and even though it shows as watched under the west qualifiers, my smeevil count still says 0 ... ...


----------



## HarrisLam

what exactly are you guys talking about? Are there any goodies I should try to get my hands on?


----------



## evilferret

The Compendium.

I've just been going through the Tournament tab and downloading from there. Only caught like 2 live games so far.

Wonder when the courier will evolve.

Hey Harris!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> The Compendium.
> 
> I've just been going through the Tournament tab and downloading from there. Only caught like 2 live games so far.
> 
> Wonder when the courier will evolve.
> 
> Hey Harris!


Cant you farm replays? i heard u just need to jump into a replay and quit and so on ( heard it from reddit )


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> The Compendium.
> 
> I've just been going through the Tournament tab and downloading from there. Only caught like 2 live games so far.
> 
> Wonder when the courier will evolve.
> 
> Hey Harris!


Cant you farm replays? i heard u just need to jump into a replay and quit and so on ( heard it from reddit )


----------



## evilferret

You can get away with just watching the highlights and skipping around but been watching the whole thing.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You can get away with just watching the highlights and skipping around but been watching the whole thing.


I just watch the highlights


----------



## Jim888

my other couriers would never update the count until I restarted dota. I dont know if thats still the case as I've just got home and started downloading the replays to watch later


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I have been practicing with blink dagger in offline lan matches but I always have to much going on and fumble my keys ... ... I must just get used to it ...
> 
> Normally its blink in with "4", rp with "r", MoM with "5" then either shock or skewer ... bleh ... ... I just need to get used to a character first then get fancy ...


for me I bind most of my inventory to my mouse keys... I see you've got a few buttons on your mouse 2 primary ones for me are the sides orchid/chicken stick or boots (I get phase quite often and am almost constantly in phase when its off cd) blink is usually my secondary, side button if I get it, then I use scroll wheel left for things like mek/urn/veil/bottle.

scroll wheel right for things like drums or to tread switch and then scroll wheel press for anything else I happen to have

I cant go back to having keyboard press for items now, just feels too slow...cuz now its one finger on blink and one on ulti (for mag) side button press(for blink)-->click spot to blink to-->press ulti button...GG


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Wasn't there supposed to be an international match today (May 18) ... or did I miss it ??

About my courier problem ? ... did I do it wrong ? ... as in watching the wrong matches ?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> for me I bind most of my inventory to my mouse keys... I see you've got a few buttons on your mouse 2 primary ones for me are the sides orchid/chicken stick or boots (I get phase quite often and am almost constantly in phase when its off cd) blink is usually my secondary, side button if I get it, then I use scroll wheel left for things like mek/urn/veil/bottle.
> 
> scroll wheel right for things like drums or to tread switch and then scroll wheel press for anything else I happen to have
> 
> I cant go back to having keyboard press for items now, just feels too slow...cuz now its one finger on blink and one on ulti (for mag) side button press(for blink)-->click spot to blink to-->press ulti button...GG


I must try that ... my mouse is really uncomfortable in my hands so I am looking for a better one (maybe the sensei raw) ... but let me try use my side buttons ...


----------



## redalert

Match starts in about 10 minutes and you are doing it right with the matches not sure why its not updating the courier with matches viewed.


----------



## gonX

Doesn't it have something to do with the fact that they're qualifiers, and not the official TI3 yet? Or does it work for other people?


----------



## redalert

25 views so far for me but I just watched a replay and it didnt update my courier view seems like a valve issue to me.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> a weak hero all game.


No. Like any carry, if he farms, he carries.

The 40% is not high at ALL, he's so squishy, the only way he can win a fight, especially 1v1 early, is if he does enough damage to the other hero so that he starts running away, in which case his 40% headshot chance gets him the kill and an advantage. Stuff like that is what makes him viable to carry, if he can't win a fight then what kind of carry is he?


----------



## hamzatm

The 40% ministun is like one of his few assets


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> No. Like any carry, if he farms, he carries.
> 
> The 40% is not high at ALL, he's so squishy, the only way he can win a fight, especially 1v1 early, is if he does enough damage to the other hero so that he starts running away, in which case his 40% headshot chance gets him the kill and an advantage. Stuff like that is what makes him viable to carry, if he can't win a fight then what kind of carry is he?


He's the kind of carry that sees 0 competitive play because he's weak. No reason to run away from sniper if you're an equally farmed carry.


----------



## hamzatm

Many carries see 0 competitive play


----------



## Lazy Bear

The only carries we see in competitive play are Naix, Sylla, Gyro, AM, Luna, and sometimes CK, Tiny, and Nevermore.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> The only carries we see in competitive play are Naix, Sylla, Gyro, AM, Luna, and sometimes CK, Tiny, and Nevermore.


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

..pl


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Match starts in about 10 minutes and you are doing it right with the matches not sure why its not updating the courier with matches viewed.


If you got time to burn try watching the whole replay at max replay speed. Unstuck a few views for me.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you got time to burn try watching the whole replay at max replay speed. Unstuck a few views for me.


Seems like its a Valve issue people watching the TI3 were having the same issue.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Seems like its a Valve issue people watching the TI3 were having the same issue.


Guess I spoke too soon!

Stuck at 31 views. None of today's games seemed to tick off for me.

For the new page. OCN inhouse on the 25th.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2

Not sure if the OCN tourney still happening but just a reminder of that too.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> ..pl


Ck/TIny/SF are about as frequent/less frequent than Weaver, Jugg, Alch, Sven, DK. Even TA/Lycan/Spectre/Void got some recent love. Only carries I can think of that gets as little play as sniper is skeleton king, medusa, and ursa


----------



## WALSRU

Ursa has been picked up quite a bit recently in the western teams actually


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Ursa has been picked up quite a bit recently in the western teams actually


Yup! very true, ive seen LoH playing it; in empire. failed tho.

rip loh.


----------



## Deceit

If you guys have not been watching you should check out the Super League, the top Chinese teams are all in it and the games are very high quality. It's actually the biggest tournament in the world besides G-1/G-League and TI3.


----------



## redalert

I saw LGD vs TF some really good games


----------



## Deceit

Those games almost gave me a heart attack, because LGD.cn is the team I support. One mistake from Hao and TF loses game 2, then game 3...

That Kunkka, man.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yup! very true, ive seen LoH playing it; in empire. failed tho.
> 
> rip loh.


interesting, my fault for not paying attention to any competitive games for the last few weeks. Not complaining though, since that just means the pool of useless heroes is even smaller than I originally claimed.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> interesting, my fault for not paying attention to any competitive games for the last few weeks. Not complaining though, since that just means the pool of useless heroes is even smaller than I originally claimed.


yeah. LoH isnt shining anymore imo.. but the time could come..


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> interesting, my fault for not paying attention to any competitive games for the last few weeks. Not complaining though, since that just means the pool of useless heroes is even smaller than I originally claimed.


yeah. LoH isnt shining anymore imo.. but the time could come..

edit : triple post? o0


----------



## Deceit

Orange vs. TongFu

http://www.twitch.tv/rapturegaming/b/405501025


----------



## Masked

Sup guys --

Have had the DOTA2 invite in my email for forever -- Only just got time to follow through and start playing...

So far...Been really buggy and most of the people are...well, not fun to play with...Does this eventually change?


----------



## Makyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Sup guys --
> 
> Have had the DOTA2 invite in my email for forever -- Only just got time to follow through and start playing...
> 
> So far...Been really buggy and most of the people are...well, not fun to play with...Does this eventually change?


Don't know about buggy but sometimes you get very nice people and sometimes you don't.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Sup guys --
> 
> Have had the DOTA2 invite in my email for forever -- Only just got time to follow through and start playing...
> 
> So far...Been really buggy and most of the people are...well, not fun to play with...Does this eventually change?


Buggy...? As you improve you will start getting matched with better players, the community is generalyl bad when you first start out but you can report people for bad manner etc.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Sup guys --
> 
> Have had the DOTA2 invite in my email for forever -- Only just got time to follow through and start playing...
> 
> So far...Been really buggy and most of the people are...well, not fun to play with...Does this eventually change?


not sure what you mean by "buggy"

but yeah many ppl at the lower lvls are NOT fun to play with find a group of 3-5 and play with them, it becomes much more fun.

I'm in the "normal" match making and am willing to play with people of any skill lvl just send me a msg if I'm on, (usually evenings) or better yet join the OCN chat group, just go to chat channels and search for "OCN"

and msg ppl in there.


----------



## Masked

Buggy -- I'll define what I mean.

I've had icons drag across the screen when un-clicked and implant themselves wherever I've clicked. Had this happen on 3/4 items when I went to click the item...

Shop doesn't work mid-game or, when I click an icon it drags as well.

In 2 of the bot games I played on Hard, it actually cycled out and kicked me...

The dragging Icon thing happens fairly often...

~~

As per user experience -- After beating the bot game on Hard/Unfair I decided it was time to play w/people and after following guides/educating myself -- It seems the community is rather akin to LOL which is actually why I stopped playing LOL.

Riki is my best character by far -- Last game I played I did really well but, still lose because people afk/disconnect/die on purpose so, it's been kind of bleh so far.


----------



## evilferret

I get that icon glitch sometimes. A quick restart fixes it but its a different matter if you run into a friendly group who'll wait for you.

Best bet is to stick in the OCN room and try to grab 1 or 2 people to play with. I've almost stopped playing solo Q and will only pub with people I know.

In happy news, I just made it into the Steam trading card beta.

So confused, not sure if I have to use one of the invites on myself.


----------



## Deceit

This was the video that motivated me to practice really hard and actually get good at this game. SF was my favorite hero (at least in WC3 DotA) and watching PIS play it was just insane.

Most skilled player ever.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gnnNPElrNQ


----------



## evilferret

Hahaha hey Doc, realized now I have double bounty hunters.

Got a extra Bounty if anybody needs one.

Hey Deceit! Hope to play with you again!


----------



## HarrisLam

Hey guys, whats a good damage item for furion after treads midas shadow blade sheep?

deso?

I kind of wanted to get a damage item that manta could make use of if i decide to go that route, but i simply couldnt think of a good int damage item besides sheep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> As per user experience -- After beating the bot game on Hard/Unfair I decided it was time to play w/people and after following guides/educating myself -- It seems the community is rather akin to LOL which is actually why I stopped playing LOL.
> 
> Riki is my best character by far -- Last game I played I did really well but, still lose because people afk/disconnect/die on purpose so, it's been kind of bleh so far.


I used to have the item bug a lot when i started out, maybe once a week.

Havent had it the past 2~3 months though

I would suggest AGAINST playing riki as a beginner. You will develop bad habits REALLY QUICK due to obvious reasons.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Hey guys, whats a good damage item for furion after treads midas shadow blade sheep?
> 
> deso?
> 
> I kind of wanted to get a damage item that manta could make use of if i decide to go that route, but i simply couldnt think of a good int damage item besides sheep
> I used to have the item bug a lot when i started out, maybe once a week.
> 
> Havent had it the past 2~3 months though
> 
> I would suggest AGAINST playing riki as a beginner. You will develop bad habits REALLY QUICK due to obvious reasons.


Dependent on the situation. You can go pure glass cannon or something else that is more useful to the team like pipe/mek. If you are going pure carry/dps don't worry so much about getting an int item. You could lol them down to the ground by going like bfly buriza if you aren't dying etc.


----------



## evilferret

Bumping it up.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2

It's this Sat!


----------



## dranas

hurray for bumpage


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> This was the video that motivated me to practice really hard and actually get good at this game. SF was my favorite hero (at least in WC3 DotA) and watching PIS play it was just insane.
> 
> Most skilled player ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gnnNPElrNQ


isnt this the same guy?


----------



## Deceit

No, that's Yamateh. He actually lost to PIS (YaphetS) in a 1v1 before.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAI8rGSKHmM

The Perfect is **** video is footage from the highest level inhouse/pub channel in China a few years back. I actually forget the name of it (where it's hosted) but it doesn't matter.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Hey guys, whats a good damage item for furion after treads midas shadow blade sheep?
> 
> deso?
> 
> I kind of wanted to get a damage item that manta could make use of if i decide to go that route, but i simply couldnt think of a good int damage item besides sheep


Orchid is far better than sheep for damage.

Deso is great for melting supports but not outcarrying. Other options: crit, satanic (less of a glass canon), mkb

I would suggest considering ethereal blade, because you are going glass cannon furion you need some form of survival (I assume thats why you were considering manta), and eth blade can help you get out of those tight situations against the enemy carry. Fact is, if you get focused you will die quick.


----------



## Deceit

If you're getting an orchid it's usually the second item after Shadow Blade. Or the first item you rush. Orchid's effectiveness is higher the earlier you get it as an anti-carry tool (or anti-everything). But once the enemy team has Manta/BKB up Orchid's effectiveness goes down the drain. It's still good but nowhere as threatening.


----------



## Toxsick

Furion : MKB Sheep deso, daedalus ,orhcid , manta ,shadowblade, scpter. bkb if needed


----------



## Deceit

I've seen some weird tower-killing build too with Deso, AC + Daedalus.

The guy spent the entire game avoiding fights and spent every second pushing towers, picking off straglers or backdooring more towers. And my team won that game too... it was very odd.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> I've seen some weird tower-killing build too with Deso, AC + Daedalus.
> 
> The guy spent the entire game avoiding fights and spent every second pushing towers, picking off straglers or backdooring more towers. And my team won that game too... it was very odd.


thats what a furion shud do.
backdoorin' like a boss. and pick eazy targets off.


----------



## evilferret

Going to sound silly but is Dota2lounge safe?

Want to start trading but need validation I guess.

Anybody deleting chests, please donate them to me!

Edit: Just saw some game where NP was ganking courier hard. Warded spawn and warped in when courier was leaving.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Going to sound silly but is Dota2lounge safe?
> 
> Want to start trading but need validation I guess.
> 
> Anybody deleting chests, please donate them to me!
> 
> Edit: Just saw some game where NP was ganking courier hard. Warded spawn and warped in when courier was leaving.


you can have all my chests probably almost 70 -40


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> you can have all my chests probably almost 70 -40


Hahaha thanks, I'll take them all.

I don't have many items but if theres a Sven sword you want, I have Sven swords. Ugh, 90% of my rares are Sven swords.

Oh GG dranas, try to join up with the chatroom and try to play more games with real people! Hope to catch more games with you!

Thanks Deceit for carrying us to victory!

Anybody else use Dota2lounge? I'm kinda paranoid about other sites and would love validation!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hahaha thanks, I'll take them all.
> 
> I don't have many items but if theres a Sven sword you want, I have Sven swords. Ugh, 90% of my rares are Sven swords.
> 
> Oh GG dranas, try to join up with the chatroom and try to play more games with real people! Hope to catch more games with you!
> 
> Thanks Deceit for carrying us to victory!
> 
> Anybody else use Dota2lounge? I'm kinda paranoid about other sites and would love validation!


Link me username steam.


----------



## HarrisLam

EF I *might* not make it this saturday. I'll see though. 50/50 at the moment

Thanks for all suggestions about furion!! I said I might want to go manta because sprouting a melee and have 3 "heros" hitting it looks baus







I agree it is somewhat a waste of a slot as there aren't much items that can help boost furion illusions

orchid is great for pure damage, but I think sheep might yield a better "damage difference" if that makes sense. Much easier to farm up though.

meh, maybe I'll just go the regular DPS items instead of scratching my head bold to think of items that suits manta.

saw a lot of furions get dagon for easy kills too, not sure if i should follow. I found dagon to hinder late game DPS by a decent bit, it also delays heavy-weight items such as sheep by way too much (no point getting dagon after sheep). *SEEMS* to me its just a good troll item if team is steam rolling, then again in that situation any good item should work anyway...


----------



## evilferret

Noooo Harris! You must make the end of it at least!

Ugh getting sucked into the item part of Dota 2 now.

Edit: Anybody who has original Dota 2 invites, try to trade them. They seem to be worth items. Not the cheapo ones that handing out like candy now with area restrictions.

Jeebus just got 8 rares for my original Dota 2 invite. Anybody need couriers? I got like 3 all of a sudden. And wards? Got more wards.


----------



## WALSRU

Daedelus Furion ftw, hits like a truck!

Pumped for the in-house, got my Saturday all blocked out for gaming.









Edit: EF I need like all of those things!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Daedelus Furion ftw, hits like a truck!
> 
> Pumped for the in-house, got my Saturday all blocked out for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: EF I need like all of those things!


Let me know what you need from my extras. We'll work something out!

Also if you got Dota 2 original invites (non-red) I can trade them up for you. I really need to do more research into the items.

Ugh, wanting to get a WR set for free has turned into another time waster.


----------



## WALSRU

I'll check and see what invites I have left, I gave a few to our smurf group. I definitely want a ward. I've got a Sniper rare/mythical items I will NEVER USE. Some others, but I'll hit you up next time I see you online.


----------



## evilferret

Trade whatever you got Walrus! I just need to start building up my backup so I can start trading decently.

If you got the non red invites, let me know and I'll link you to the trades that are kinda ridicilous (just throw me a finder's fee!).

We need to practice more games together Walrus!


----------



## HarrisLam

I never get anything

When i do it's always common items so I always destroy them for easy inventory management.

The only rare item I got that I really like is the hammerhead weapon for tidehunter, but now that I don't play him anymore....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I never get anything
> 
> When i do it's always common items so I always destroy them for easy inventory management.
> 
> The only rare item I got that I really like is the hammerhead weapon for tidehunter, but now that I don't play him anymore....


Next time don't destroy them (even boxes) and let me try to trade them up for you.

I need to start from the bottom but with enough commons you can build up to uncommons.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I kind of wanted to get a damage item that manta could make use of if i decide to go that route, but i simply couldnt think of a good int damage item besides sheep
> I used to have the item bug a lot when i started out, maybe once a week.
> 
> Havent had it the past 2~3 months though
> 
> I would suggest AGAINST playing riki as a beginner. You will develop bad habits REALLY QUICK due to obvious reasons.


Yeah, I've been seeing some of those habits so, I've been jumping around...

Was in the chat last night but, servers kept cutting out so, hopefully will be better tonight.


----------



## redalert

What was up with patch updates last night? It looks like they put out a new one then rollback to the old update. Courier views got updated and a bunch of new huds and a prion flax announcer then they were gone from the store


----------



## WALSRU

I insta-bought it (yessssss), then everyone had glitches and they rolled it back.

Need my announcer back for maximum lols!! (it's still in my inventory just not equippable).

P.S. Anyone seen this? http://pizza.gg/


----------



## evilferret

Courier views got effed up again.

I wish I grabbed the accouncer pack.

We must play Walrus so I can bask in your glory!


----------



## WALSRU

LOL Bask away my friend. I'm way too excited to use this thing.


----------



## evilferret

For the new page!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2

OCN inhouse this Sat! Hope to see most of you there!


----------



## Masked

Wait, what's happening this weekend?

Another question -- The "gear" that you win in games via chests -- Do these offer any bonuses or, just for looks?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Wait, what's happening this weekend?
> 
> Another question -- The "gear" that you win in games via chests -- Do these offer any bonuses or, just for looks?


Just for looks.

I refuse to solo q so need to have another Dota 2 hobby while waiting for games.

Bunch of OCN people getting online this Sat and just doing some games for fun. I linked the sign up sheet.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just for looks.
> 
> I refuse to solo q so need to have another Dota 2 hobby while waiting for games.
> 
> Bunch of OCN people getting online this Sat and just doing some games for fun. I linked the sign up sheet.
> 
> Hope to see you there!


Solo q is broken. volvo needs to fix it.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just for looks.
> 
> I refuse to solo q so need to have another Dota 2 hobby while waiting for games.
> 
> Bunch of OCN people getting online this Sat and just doing some games for fun. I linked the sign up sheet.
> 
> Hope to see you there!


Ahhh, I'll be on all Saturday -- I actually was in the OCN chat last night but, was sorting a client while queue'd...Hopefully tonight, that will change.









Will add my name this evening.

Thanks guys for the help thus far -- Far more helpful then the DOTA2 forums!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Ahhh, I'll be on all Saturday -- I actually was in the OCN chat last night but, was sorting a client while queue'd...Hopefully tonight, that will change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will add my name this evening.
> 
> Thanks guys for the help thus far -- Far more helpful then the DOTA2 forums!


Find a group of people who play around the same time as you, and you'll be a happy Dota 2 player.

I almost quit Dota 2 due to being a solo q only player but after getting a few buddies from this thread, games are much more enjoyable.

Doc, we might need somebody who knows items to mediate. I don't mind giving up the strange item but want to trade so I can cover the value of the item you want. I think its worth more than a rare but not sure by how much. Trying to get the Sparrowfall set, I got the hood! Only the rest of the set to go.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Ahhh, I'll be on all Saturday -- I actually was in the OCN chat last night but, was sorting a client while queue'd...Hopefully tonight, that will change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will add my name this evening.
> 
> Thanks guys for the help thus far -- Far more helpful then the DOTA2 forums!


Finally someone in my time zone (Ohio here) lol. Add me on Steam, same as my OCN name. We can play sometime and I'll throw some hints your way if you want. When new I highly recommend playing Single Draft to get a good feel for the entire roster.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Finally someone in my time zone (Ohio here) lol. Add me on Steam, same as my OCN name. We can play sometime and I'll throw some hints your way if you want. When new I highly recommend playing Single Draft to get a good feel for the entire roster.


Always looking for good criticism.

Unfortunately, DOTA2 is having the LoL effect, thus far.

Of the 10 or so games I've played, have only had quality players for 2/3 of those games and of those am 2-1...The rest...Disconnects, bad players and even have had 2-3 games of a guy just killing himself continually on purpose. So, I understand this group thing.

I'm typically on 4 est - onward until I pass out, especially friday/sat nights...Always looking to play with good people.


----------



## evilferret

Hey, I'm in your timezone! We just keep missing each other!

Ugh items are taking over my soul.


----------



## WALSRU

^I know that feel. I am extremely vain and this game plays me like a violin.

@ Masked: Here's my subjective thoughts on that... I too come from a LoL background and enjoyed it for over a year of pretty intense play. The problems of LoL are really only magnified in Dota because of the more complex mechanics and how it punishes much much harder for mistakes. Without a doubt in my mind Dota is worth the effort but can be nothing but frustration in solo Q. I now really only play bots if I can't find a friend. Also yes there are still plenty of weird server issues and a few bugs Valve is taking their sweet time patching, it's like the eternal beta. Personally I think it's the better game, going back to LoL I feel like I went from fencing to pillow fighting. It's just so much more padded and noob friendly. Also the constant stream of crippling nerfs, powerful new heroes, and inflexible meta really got on my nerves.

But, I digress. I hope you learn to like it as much as I have. Or not, you could escape now and have a life.


----------



## evilferret

Run for the hills! You'll thank us later!


----------



## WALSRU

Also not sure if this is your sense of humor, but as a new player these had me rolling:


----------



## kmac20

His announcer pack came out yesterday, and it broke everyone's dota. Pyrion trolls everyone hard.


----------



## WALSRU

EF how is dotalounge going? Should I start trading?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> EF how is dotalounge going? Should I start trading?


Yes!

I have no idea if I'm getting screwed on some deals but I'm getting lots of stuff. It's almost another game learning the trading stuff.

Right now just trying to get rid of chests for commons/uncommons and getting a few.

Edit: If you get any Sparrowhawk items for WR let me know? Trade you for it!


----------



## hamzatm

Anyone know how much a strange modified rare is worth?

In terms of normal rares/chests of varying rarity..


----------



## hamzatm

OMG QUADRUPLE CLICK

Sorry double post


----------



## bobfig




----------



## evilferret

Hey Hamza, modified rares seem to go for 1.5x rares to 2x (3x) if you got something somebody wants.

I could be off but that seems to be the going rate.

They seem to be right around mythical grade though in terms of trading rarity.

Edit: Hey bobfig!

Double Edit: http://dota2prices.com/stranges-modifiers/


----------



## redalert

EF I have a Sparrowhawk bow


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> EF I have a Sparrowhawk bow


We must talk, you and I!

Anything you're looking for?


----------



## LilBuckz

Is anyone here going to TI3?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Does anyone here have a good match using SK as a support ...

I just realized that I only play as carries so I need to learn to use a support and I chose SK ...

Just tried lich and went 2/8/10 ... which is horrid ... lol


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We must talk, you and I!
> 
> Anything you're looking for?


steam doing maintenance or something?


----------



## evilferret

No idea, just died on me too.

Reminder for this sat! OCN inhouse!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Sigh ... I just got booted from a game cause of steam going down ... ... hope that won't put me in the LP


----------



## hamzatm

Anyone have an Anti-Mage Glaive of the Mage Slayer offhand?

Or any Juggernaut sword at all?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Anyone have an Anti-Mage Glaive of the Mage Slayer offhand?
> 
> Or any Juggernaut sword at all?


I might ... but can't check until I am back in game ... ******ed steam went down

*:::EDIT:::*

I was wrong ... I only have the : Ancient Crescent


----------



## hamzatm

No probs, thanks for checking!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Anytime ...







...

Always willing to trade if I have what someone is looking for as I don't care to much for items ...

Does anyone know when the courier views will be fixed ... ... If I keep watching will those views just get added on eventually ?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Anyone have an Anti-Mage Glaive of the Mage Slayer offhand?
> 
> Or any Juggernaut sword at all?


i jsut got the Etched Crescent of Yoskreth - Off-Hand


----------



## evilferret

Sorry Hamza, no dice here.

Hopefully Emissary! My couriers randomly jump in views every patch.


----------



## NoDoz

Is there a lot of OCN people playing together? I would like to join that group if someone could tell me what to do.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Is there a lot of OCN people playing together? I would like to join that group if someone could tell me what to do.


There's a bunch of people who play regularly, if you chat here and in the chatroom you'll eventually find a group to play with.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Sup guys, new to OCN, seasoned in DOTA 2, add me and hit me up if youre in need of a stack. Always looking for new ppl to play with. Like78Ninjas


----------



## n0ypi

Add me upto the group! Akumas0n


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> i jsut got the Etched Crescent of Yoskreth - Off-Hand


Thanks for the offer but I'm really after the mage slayer glaive for the off hand at the moment, so no thanks unfortunately.

Cheers though


----------



## hamzatm

unbelievable, double post again! I have no clue how it happens


----------



## evilferret

OCN servers been buggy.

Hey like! You finally made it!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Is there a lot of OCN people playing together? I would like to join that group if someone could tell me what to do.


What is your Steam account?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Like78Ninjas*
> 
> Sup guys, new to OCN, seasoned in DOTA 2, add me and hit me up if youre in need of a stack. Always looking for new ppl to play with. Like78Ninjas


Added!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Add me upto the group! Akumas0n


Can't find this account, you sure that is the one?

Don't forget there is also an OCN channel that you can join!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> unbelievable, double post again! I have no clue how it happens


Happens to me once in a while.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> unbelievable, double post again! I have no clue how it happens


always happens to me when I post from my phone


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

I'm on a lot after 8/9 EST and my handle is ReeferMadness, and i'll play with anyone who wants to team. If anyone wants help just shout me a PM or find me in game.

I use to play with a lot of house hold names back when they weren't that big yet, Demon, Korok, Bulbasaur, solace,


----------



## Theroty

I got this game as a gift on Steam today. I tried out the "training" and played through a match with bots to try things out. It may take me awhile to get the hang of things. I never played a game like this although I have played many RTS games. Any tips for a newb such as myself?


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> I got this game as a gift on Steam today. I tried out the "training" and played through a match with bots to try things out. It may take me awhile to get the hang of things. I never played a game like this although I have played many RTS games. Any tips for a newb such as myself?


It takes a long time to figure out.


----------



## evilferret

Just keep practicing and if you want some guidance stop by the channel. Watching videos of good players would be a good step to figure out what the hell is happening.


----------



## dranas

Hey ef, ive used dota2lounge and made a few trades. I haven't had any issues, did get some juggernaut stuff though ^_^. Ill be on dota later after my dinner, and probably quite a bit tomorrow


----------



## evilferret

Yahs dranas!

Any good trades? It seems random getting a good deal. You got to find them desperate people.


----------



## evilferret

Red I got items for you! OMG, finally finished with the cards.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Like78Ninjas*
> 
> Sup guys, new to OCN, seasoned in DOTA 2, add me and hit me up if youre in need of a stack. Always looking for new ppl to play with. Like78Ninjas


Ermahgerd he finally joined









Dota2lounge trades are really fun. Absolutely KICKING myself because I went on an item deleting spree trying to get drops. DUMBBBBBB


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Ermahgerd he finally joined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dota2lounge trades are really fun. Absolutely KICKING myself because I went on an item deleting spree trying to get drops. DUMBBBBBB


I'm running out of steam. Out of things to trade for, everything left I want to keep lol.

Anybody have any Lina pieces?

On a happier note: Finished the card badge. Got a shiny badge that says support on it. Also a Tide background, really wanted the PL or Tusk.

Spent way too many on Dota2lounge getting all the cards I needed.


----------



## WALSRU

I still have some rares I have no use for.

DK Helm, WD Taunt, Brood Taunt, Omni Hammer, Omni Cape, Silencer Glaive, Bounty Beard.

I really want:

Sven Sparta helm, Tiny Ice Skin, PA Sword, TA Sets, etc.

I am way too into items.


----------



## evilferret

Try to trade them Walrus! Or donate to me so I can trade them lol.

Ugh, I kept the cosmetic urge down but now I want a few pretties. A few more wards and I'll have all the common/uncommon wards.

Walrus, you still need wards and couriers?

I might pick up some keys so I can get some random rares so I can try to finish my Sparrowhawk set. Just need the damn cloak and quiver.


----------



## WALSRU

I'm good on couriers but I definitely want a ward!

So common keys trade for rares? Need more details.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm good on couriers but I definitely want a ward!
> 
> So common keys trade for rares? Need more details.


Depending on rares they can be worth x keys. Use Dota 2 price to get a general idea.

I need more items to trade around. I think I cycled everything I didn't want.


----------



## HarrisLam

do you guys spend a lot on this stuff?

also, any of you down for some games say 1.5 hours later?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> do you guys spend a lot on this stuff?
> 
> also, any of you down for some games say 1.5 hours later?


If you're okay with me half passing out I'm game.

So far only spent 10 bucks on the Compendium, just got lucky with some trades I guess.

Easiest way is just to pick a hero you want items for and ask people here. Luckily got a lot of my WR items that way. OCN members are so much easier to trade with than Dota2loungers. I spent an hr haggling a deal over a common last night.

Harris, when you get a chance check out my Steam profile!


----------



## WALSRU

I think I've put $50 into Dota 2 thus far lol


----------



## HarrisLam

EF why not just sleep?

well thats good for your WR, but as you know, my favorite hero currently has no cosmetic items whatsoever so......

10bucks is ok i guess, but ill never spend 50bucks on dota2, no way, as much as i love the game. Its mainly due to the fact that you never really have the time to just sit there and admire the items you have during gameplay

in contrast, i would have spent money on guild wars 2 if the developers were more keen on the cosmetic side of things, like TERA, you know....


----------



## Dyslexyc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> do you guys spend a lot on this stuff?
> 
> also, any of you down for some games say 1.5 hours later?


It's possible to make money from the game. I got a courier from buying a ticket to The Defense Season 2 back when they were testing the in-game tournament features, and found out months later it was extraordinarily rare and valuable. I ended up selling it for a TI2 courier and cash (Courier worth $80 and $320 to my paypal). I've definitely spent money in the dota store, but not $320 worth.







Also, some items from chests can net you some money too. I was also fortunate enough to unbox a Dragonclaw hook for Pudge which sold for quite a bit.


----------



## evilferret

Trying to fix my sleep schedule. Passing out at noon isn't going to help









If you got lucky with drops, i don't think you need to buy anything. Depends if you got that first item to help you snowball your collection.

Aww poop totally forgot. I'm having a field day, once I finish my WR set its either working on the different WR set or maybe Lina or CM.

If you got time Harris, give trading a shot. Though maybe I'm just a sucker for trading.

Edit: Harris, check if your Dota 2 invites say restricted in China. If it doesn't that could be your streamroll item.


----------



## LilBuckz

The way items in this game inflate is crazy. I have Drodo + Lockjaw from TI2 and they are both worth $200+ now (and Murrissey is even more). I think its a little crazy to spend that much on a cosmetic item, but to each their own.

I will probably sell one of the couriers to get a ticket for TI3.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> well thats good for your WR, but as you know, my favorite hero currently has no cosmetic items whatsoever so......


Welp Harris I think it might be time for you to learn a second character









Edit: On the $$$ side I don't mind spending up to $50 per 100 hours. That's more than I get out of most feature games. I'm 300 hours into Dota so it's a good value.


----------



## evilferret

Dota tells me I wasted 700 hrs in it. For 10 bucks, not too shabby. Numbers are probably inflated due to idling.


----------



## evilferret

Edit: Hit by the double post thingie!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Edit: Hit by the double post thingie!


None can escape it! The moon is full...


----------



## evilferret

We must run Hamza and hide! Hey Hamza!

Anybody know if a VOD of the Tongfu vs IG is up yet?

Thanks!


----------



## hamzatm

Hey ef








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyslexyc*
> 
> It's possible to make money from the game. I got a courier from buying a ticket to The Defense Season 2 back when they were testing the in-game tournament features, and found out months later it was extraordinarily rare and valuable. I ended up selling it for a TI2 courier and cash (Courier worth $80 and $320 to my paypal). I've definitely spent money in the dota store, but not $320 worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some items from chests can net you some money too. I was also fortunate enough to unbox a Dragonclaw hook for Pudge which sold for quite a bit.


I've been wondering... if you get something super rare, where on earth do you go to find people willing to buy it?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Welp Harris I think it might be time for you to learn a second character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: On the $$$ side I don't mind spending up to $50 per 100 hours. That's more than I get out of most feature games. I'm 300 hours into Dota so it's a good value.


lolz..... there are other heros that i play too, just never really cared enough about them. Maybe Tide, he looks cool, but I already got the hammerhead weapon so I'm satisfied

Well I guess you can count it by the hour, I'm just used to holding onto my money until I must let it go







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyslexyc*
> 
> It's possible to make money from the game. I got a courier from buying a ticket to The Defense Season 2 back when they were testing the in-game tournament features, and found out months later it was extraordinarily rare and valuable. I ended up selling it for a TI2 courier and cash (Courier worth $80 and $320 to my paypal). I've definitely spent money in the dota store, but not $320 worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some items from chests can net you some money too. I was also fortunate enough to unbox a Dragonclaw hook for Pudge which sold for quite a bit.


Oh I won't deny that of course. With some luck you can get big money on prizes. But it's really just like lottery, what are the odds?


----------



## Necrolust

is there going to be ocn inhouse again?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Do you guys prefer auto attack on or off ?? ...

At the moment I turn it off so that I don't have to permanently juke between last hits making it easier for me ... but it does mean I stand still a lot as well ... which is bad

*:::EDIT:::*

This may be a stupid question ... but to improve last hitting as a melee hero you just use a quelling blade ... ... Is there a way to improve last hitting with Rubick ...

My standard starting build is Tango->Salve->Clarity->3x Branch into a quick Wand/Bottle ...

But I am really struggling to last hit due to low damage and projectile speed especially after playing a lot of Magnus/Troll


----------



## hamzatm

There is absolutely nothing wrong with standing still unless you need to move. Of course if you are against a Kunkka who is missing then you want to keep moving randomly (but even then clever players will aim torrents to hit you when you go in for a last hit so it doesn't really make a difference)

I have it off and I believe the general agreement of the professional players is that having it off is better. Apparently the only reason the high level players have it on is because they are used to warcraft 3 dota.

Leaving auto attack on does allow you to feint last hits easier though, which makes a difference when you are fighting for every last hit against a skilled opponent.


----------



## evilferret

If you got a product that people want, there will be a market!

Heck, I've seen items go for silly prices early in the Steam Marketplace.

Is it the next step to move back to auto attack? There's a few times where I can see it being helpful, just seems to make it harder to keep your hero in control.

Hey Nectro, next inhouse is this Sat.

List for the upcoming inhouse.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with standing still unless you need to move. Of course if you are against a Kunkka who is missing then you want to keep moving randomly (but even then clever players will aim torrents to hit you when you go in for a last hit so it doesn't really make a difference)
> 
> I have it off and I believe the general agreement of the professional players is that having it off is better. Apparently the only reason the high level players have it on is because they are used to warcraft 3 dota.
> 
> Leaving auto attack on does allow you to feint last hits easier though, which makes a difference when you are fighting for every last hit against a skilled opponent.


Well that is good to hear ... At least I am not making completely noob mistakes ... haha ...

I have noticed a lot of times it looks like a hero is cancelling his attack animation really really quickly just before last hitting ... is this them hitting stop repeatedly while the hero is trying to auto attack ? ...

I have no clue what is wrong with me lately ... I am wanting to try play all the super hard characters (Rubick, Invoker, KotL, Visage, Puck, Storm Spirit) even though I don't fully grasp the game yet ... lol ... (well I know how to play but I just am not that good)

*:::EDIT:::*

Does anyone have a ton of rubick items that they willing to donate ? ... I only have the Staff of Inscrutable Zeal (common) and was looking for some other items ( I do have some rares and stranges for trade as well if no one is willing to donate)


----------



## Zulli85

Keep posting that link for the OCN inhouse, need the reminders for everyone.

How to own noobienoobs with jugg lul


----------



## WALSRU

^omg lol


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How to own noobienoobs with jugg lul


hahahahahaha ... I would have fallen for that ... classic !!


----------



## Like78Ninjas

For anyone who cares to know, WALSRU and I will be on tonight around 730 est time if anyone wants a stack. Add or send steam message later.


----------



## WALSRU

^ Tru Dat

Think I need to play me some QOP tonight.


----------



## TheOddOne

I play with auto attack on when I'm playing carry, and off when I'm playing support


----------



## WALSRU

I'm learning TA and really need to turn it off


----------



## Dyslexyc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Hey ef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering... if you get something super rare, where on earth do you go to find people willing to buy it?


For me, I hunted for the right buyer instead of sitting back and waiting for interested parties. I'm a Financial Analyst as a day job, so I assessed some things before I sold:

1) Check the current value/rarity
2) Assess how big of a discount from its market value I was willing to take
3) Whether I wanted Keys or Cash (assess risk)

My results:

1) Extremely rare and valuable
2) Enough to make it seem like a deal to full-time item flippers
3) Cash

At the time, the courier was "valued" at $500, I knocked 20% off to move it fast and then started messaging bulk traders. I had a buyer within an hour and had money in my paypal in 2 hours. I was fortunate enough to have a reputable buyer snatch it up for $400, making the cash part of the transaction less risky. The biggest tip I can provide is that you have to be willing to sell low if you want cash for it. In my experience, people willing to pay market value in cash for digital goods are scammers and you'll be charge-back'd inside of a week. Fortunately, the in-game item I got in the trade has appreciated significantly in value, and is now worth $200 from the $80 when I acquired it.


----------



## evilferret

I need Dyslexyc to teach me Dota trading.

I need to work my way up to the big guys. Still working through the commons.

The whole item trading reminds me of CCGs and I guess I find that fun.

List for the upcoming inhouse this Sat, May 25

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrolust*
> 
> is there going to be ocn inhouse again?


yup link was just posted ^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Do you guys prefer auto attack on or off ?? ...
> 
> At the moment I turn it off so that I don't have to permanently juke between last hits making it easier for me ... but it does mean I stand still a lot as well ... which is bad
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> This may be a stupid question ... but to improve last hitting as a melee hero you just use a quelling blade ... ... Is there a way to improve last hitting with Rubick ...
> 
> My standard starting build is Tango->Salve->Clarity->3x Branch into a quick Wand/Bottle ...
> 
> But I am really struggling to last hit due to low damage and projectile speed especially after playing a lot of Magnus/Troll


I recently have turned it off...if I'm fighting hard for LH I'll just animation cancel/atk cancel manually

quelling blade works ok on rubik esp if your against a furion...or just pick up an null tally or clarities and spam your nuke
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Like78Ninjas*
> 
> For anyone who cares to know, WALSRU and I will be on tonight around 730 est time if anyone wants a stack. Add or send steam message later.


I'll be on a bit later, Got a funeral to go to.


----------



## hamzatm

Quelling blade on a ranged hero? It gives like 10 damage or even less than that for 225 gold.

The standard last hitting build for ranged heroes is ring of protection (and stats as needed) which you upgrade into a basilius at the side shop.

The standard last hitting build if you don't want a basi is 2 mantles (or 2 slippers of agility if you are agi), 2 gg branches, tango and salve.

If you have random gold its a straight null/wraith/bracer depending on what hero you are.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Quelling blade on a ranged hero? It gives like 10 damage or even less than that for 225 gold.
> 
> The standard last hitting build for ranged heroes is ring of protection (and stats as needed) which you upgrade into a basilius at the side shop.
> 
> The standard last hitting build if you don't want a basi is 2 mantles (or 2 slippers of agility if you are agi), 2 gg branches, tango and salve.
> 
> If you have random gold its a straight null/wraith/bracer depending on what hero you are.


I said esp if your against a Furrion

for me it also helps with Item slots, since I can end up as rubik picking up both kinds of wards, tp and boots thats already 4 slots taken up so space is premium


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyslexyc*
> 
> For me, I hunted for the right buyer instead of sitting back and waiting for interested parties. I'm a Financial Analyst as a day job, so I assessed some things before I sold:
> 
> 1) Check the current value/rarity
> 2) Assess how big of a discount from its market value I was willing to take
> 3) Whether I wanted Keys or Cash (assess risk)
> 
> My results:
> 
> 1) Extremely rare and valuable
> 2) Enough to make it seem like a deal to full-time item flippers
> 3) Cash
> 
> At the time, the courier was "valued" at $500, I knocked 20% off to move it fast and then started messaging bulk traders. I had a buyer within an hour and had money in my paypal in 2 hours. I was fortunate enough to have a reputable buyer snatch it up for $400, making the cash part of the transaction less risky. The biggest tip I can provide is that you have to be willing to sell low if you want cash for it. In my experience, people willing to pay market value in cash for digital goods are scammers and you'll be charge-back'd inside of a week. Fortunately, the in-game item I got in the trade has appreciated significantly in value, and is now worth $200 from the $80 when I acquired it.


They sure didn't teach me this in Economics 101, what a waste of $1000 tuition fees.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I said esp if your against a Furrion
> 
> for me it also helps with Item slots, since I can end up as rubik picking up both kinds of wards, tp and boots thats already 4 slots taken up so space is premium


I can see what you're thinking, but I'm pretty sure it's not worth it, just carry tangoes - just me though, your opinion is as valued as mine. If you're going support items, 225g into a qb is pretty costly especially if you plan to start out with it or buy it early on (that 200 gold should be used on sentries, upgrading the chick, regen, tp scrolls, and second wards at 6:00)


----------



## Zulli85

Dota 2 omg mode lul

d2ware.net


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I said esp if your against a Furrion
> 
> for me it also helps with Item slots, since I can end up as rubik picking up both kinds of wards, tp and boots thats already 4 slots taken up so space is premium


Gold is a premium. The last hits will get easier the more games you play with the hero and as rubick you shouldn't be a mid hero/taking last hits anyways. And that quelling blade gold is an extra ward/sentry/smoke/TP. Better use of money.


----------



## WALSRU

Welp add another $20 to my Dota expenditures. PFlax pack and Premier League ticket.


----------



## redalert

how you guys like the Valor HUD it only seems OK to me.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Gold is a premium. The last hits will get easier the more games you play with the hero and as rubick you shouldn't be a mid hero/taking last hits anyways. And that quelling blade gold is an extra ward/sentry/smoke/TP. Better use of money.


What are you talking about ? Rubick is a great mid-laner, check out my replays:
http://dotabuff.com/matches/201103774 I destroyed TA mid
http://dotabuff.com/matches/201172917 SF? No problem
Very High games, so don't say the opponents aren't good enough, I'm just better than the mass.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> how you guys like the Valor HUD it only seems OK to me.


yeah its ok...nothing great...dire is still the best looking to me...though that blue one is pretty cool...kinda an invoker look to it.

sadly I might be a bit before I'm on...my daughter decided to use the cdplayer in the van as a coin receptical and now it makes fun noises!

yay


----------



## evilferret

Edit: As soon as I ask about the TI hud it pops up. Don't mind me.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

logging in right now if someone wants to group up

EDIT: After this update ugh! 20 minutes


----------



## Deceit

I turn autoattack off. I'm a nazi about absolute control over my hero. Autoattack on ****s up a lot of things for me. It does take some more work when you're faced up in a 1v1 lane in the sense you have to control your hero very effectively but it's still beneficial in the end, I think.


----------



## evilferret

List for the upcoming inhouse this Sat, May 25th.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2

The TI hud seems okay but it's not amazing. That new hud though is damn pretty.

First random all OCN game we played. Hopefully this is a sign we have enough active people to get games going more often!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> I turn autoattack off. I'm a nazi about absolute control over my hero. Autoattack on ****s up a lot of things for me. It does take some more work when you're faced up in a 1v1 lane in the sense you have to control your hero very effectively but it's still beneficial in the end, I think.


It's really personal preference. I know borderline pro players that have it on and others that have it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> List for the upcoming inhouse this Sat, May 25th.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2
> 
> The TI hud seems okay but it's not amazing. That new hud though is damn pretty.
> 
> First random all OCN game we played. Hopefully this is a sign we have enough active people to get games going more often!


Ty for posting that, keep it up until Sat.


----------



## Jim888

for those who have an android device really nice app here:

http://dota2afkmm.org/

I'm not the dev nor do I have any relationship with him other than I found it and downloaded it and use it

allows you to que walk away and grab a drink/sandwich ect....and accept the que from your phone/android device. pretty sweet little app if you ask me.

--and the website says it has an app coming for the devices that I will not name


----------



## HarrisLam

EF I think we need to do research on lane-switching tactics. Just seems like the recent game losses were all due to this factor. We need to survive past early game to win


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> EF I think we need to do research on lane-switching tactics. Just seems like the recent game losses were all due to this factor. We need to survive past early game to win


We need to practice more! I think we need to just respond faster. Agreed we need to work on lane swapping and rotations.

We're (meaning Doc) going to try to set up a trade list like the inhouse list soonish. Hopefully facilitate some OCN trading and get people items they want.

Also people deleting chests, I'll take them.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What are you talking about ? Rubick is a great mid-laner, check out my replays:
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/201103774 I destroyed TA mid
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/201172917 SF? No problem
> Very High games, so don't say the opponents aren't good enough, I'm just better than the mass.


With the popularity of magnus/warlock/bat/puck why put a rubick mid? Or even Gyro/Swm/Nyx would benefit more/contribute more fromthe mid farm/levels than a rubick. Or if you're laning against one of those heroes it's a hard lane/lost lane if you're equally skilled (except maybe against nyx/swm).

And rubick's stun is so good for initiating, and especially with the popularity of 3-1-1 lanes rubick or SD is almost always the setup hero in the trilane


----------



## WALSRU

I don't know what it is with me and picking Meepo when it's late and I'm a few drinks under. Still, first victory with him lol

http://dotabuff.com/matches/201448348

So the random OCN 5v5 last night was fun, I think the all chat helped. We definitely have no idea how to make even teams. I'm all warmed up for the inhouse!!


----------



## WALSRU

Ermahgerd double post... quick post something useful so no one will notice


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Just a quick post here about items I have for trade if anyone is interested

2x Rare Strange Stormthrasher
Ring of the Storm
Great Pipe of the Fallen Spirits

Looking for keys for the mushroom chests (forgot their name)


----------



## evilferret

Hey Emissary, if you want key try Dota lounge. Doubt most of us has keys here.

If you're looking for certain items, let us know what you're looking for!

Hahaha Walrus, I'll blame your double posting on your drinking.

Well we're getting better matchmaking with the regulars. Hey, more games we play the better our matchmaking will get!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> With the popularity of magnus/warlock/bat/puck why put a rubick mid? Or even Gyro/Swm/Nyx would benefit more/contribute more fromthe mid farm/levels than a rubick. Or if you're laning against one of those heroes it's a hard lane/lost lane if you're equally skilled (except maybe against nyx/swm).
> 
> And rubick's stun is so good for initiating, and especially with the popularity of 3-1-1 lanes rubick or SD is almost always the setup hero in the trilane


Omg you're a tryhard who picks Magnus/Nyx in pub ?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Omg you're a tryhard who picks Magnus/Nyx in pub ?


everyone.


----------



## evilferret

For the new page!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2

We're playing this Saturday! May 25th 9pm EST (please remember to calculate your time zone!).

I know mylilpony is higher skilled than me so I'm guessing the higher up you go the more you have to tryhard (and nothing wrong with tryharding as long as you don't go pyscho if you lose).

Not sure if Mag/Nyx is tryharding though. Against a lower skilled team, you could call that trolling.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hahaha Walrus, I'll blame your double posting on your drinking.


I need me some hair of the dog... but unfortunately I'm back at work. Trying to keep my eyes open lol


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I need me some hair of the dog... but unfortunately I'm back at work. Trying to keep my eyes open lol


Heh, get through the day! All the games I want to watch is killing my sleep schedule.


----------



## Masked

I have a couple questions for you guys.

So last night, first game -- Girlfriend walks through my apartment naked (No we do not live together) and I just lost focus/had a horrible game...

Anyway, moving forward...1 of the guys was a serious...I can't think of a PG word for it...I'm still a little PO'd by what he said in game...

Fast forward to the end of the game, guy was a box of...the entire game...played HORRIBLY then because we lost, reported everyone else.

I come from a very unforgiving gaming background so, I was just like whatever, moving on.

Was reading some of the forums this morning and apparently reporting is a "big deal"...

TLDR: What's the point of reporting someone and what's it actually do?

The next game I played (The GF had left) was totally on my game, had a CRAZY run...One of the opponents kept saying I was cheating when, he kept running the same route every single time and I had a level 25 Riki -- It was just game over once the bomb hit...Anyway, he QQ'd, raged and apparently reported me for cheating...

Needless to say, this is the end of my solo q'ing but, what effect, in the long run, if any, does this have in the grand scheme of DOTA2?

Sorry for the stupid questions but, don't trust the Valve forums...Would rather hear it here.


----------



## evilferret

If you get reported enough times you get a muteban or low priority queue depending on the offense. Haven't had it happen to me yet so can't tell you any more.

The new report limit kinda alleviates the problem you're having but personally I rather have my unlimited reports back.

The report system seems automated, I'm guessing x number of reports get you get sent to LQ or mutebanned.

Hey, quitting solo Q can bring new life to your Dota experience!


----------



## WALSRU

Masked, also keep in mind the less games and victories to your name the lower and newer the people will be that you are matched with. So you're basically swimming in the worst the community has to offer. It gets better, mostly, but I highly recommend not solo Q'ing if you can help it.

Reports usually don't mean much, you may get muted a week that's all. I've been accused of cheating in games I played well too. I did see a Sniper last night that headshot on every hit, it was the first time I ever suspected someone else of cheating.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I don't know what it is with me and picking Meepo when it's late and I'm a few drinks under. Still, first victory with him lol
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/201448348
> 
> So the random OCN 5v5 last night was fun, I think the all chat helped. We definitely have no idea how to make even teams. I'm all warmed up for the inhouse!!


we definitely needed better teams I really feel Like I had a good enough handle on everyone's ability to make them pretty fair, the only problem is that I often tend to stack teams against myself.

also dotabuff/dota2 NEEDS a tower/rax counter too pretty sure I took 4 of the 6 rax and 5-6 of the 10 twers


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey, quitting solo Q can bring new life to your Dota experience!


or you can die trying to stop the drug dosage


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Masked, also keep in mind the less games and victories to your name the lower and newer the people will be that you are matched with. So you're basically swimming in the worst the community has to offer. It gets better, mostly, but I highly recommend not solo Q'ing if you can help it.
> 
> Reports usually don't mean much, you may get muted a week that's all. I've been accused of cheating in games I played well too. I did see a Sniper last night that headshot on every hit, it was the first time I ever suspected someone else of cheating.


I don't even talk over DOTA2 because I have a very dirty mouth...My etiquette when I type and am forced to read my comments is incredibly different...So, I'm not entirely sure if I've been reported for communication issues, yet.

I also understand that most people, bluff...But, it is what it is.

Just wanted to know if there were actual ramifications for some of these idiots reporting me.









Good to know it's not that big of a deal...


----------



## Jirropi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I have a couple questions for you guys.
> 
> So last night, first game -- Girlfriend walks through my apartment naked (No we do not live together) and I just lost focus/had a horrible game...
> 
> Anyway, moving forward...1 of the guys was a serious...I can't think of a PG word for it...I'm still a little PO'd by what he said in game...
> 
> Fast forward to the end of the game, guy was a box of...the entire game...played HORRIBLY then because we lost, reported everyone else.
> 
> I come from a very unforgiving gaming background so, I was just like whatever, moving on.
> 
> Was reading some of the forums this morning and apparently reporting is a "big deal"...
> 
> TLDR: What's the point of reporting someone and what's it actually do?
> 
> The next game I played (The GF had left) was totally on my game, had a CRAZY run...One of the opponents kept saying I was cheating when, he kept running the same route every single time and I had a level 25 Riki -- It was just game over once the bomb hit...Anyway, he QQ'd, raged and apparently reported me for cheating...
> 
> Needless to say, this is the end of my solo q'ing but, what effect, in the long run, if any, does this have in the grand scheme of DOTA2?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid questions but, don't trust the Valve forums...Would rather hear it here.


Stop Solo queuing. It's best played with friends. Solo Queue just to brush up on your mechanics but don't expect to enjoy the game.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I have a couple questions for you guys.
> 
> So last night, first game -- Girlfriend walks through my apartment naked (No we do not live together) and I just lost focus/had a horrible game...
> 
> Anyway, moving forward...1 of the guys was a serious...I can't think of a PG word for it...I'm still a little PO'd by what he said in game...
> 
> Fast forward to the end of the game, guy was a box of...the entire game...played HORRIBLY then because we lost, reported everyone else.
> 
> I come from a very unforgiving gaming background so, I was just like whatever, moving on.
> 
> Was reading some of the forums this morning and apparently reporting is a "big deal"...
> 
> TLDR: What's the point of reporting someone and what's it actually do?
> 
> The next game I played (The GF had left) was totally on my game, had a CRAZY run...One of the opponents kept saying I was cheating when, he kept running the same route every single time and I had a level 25 Riki -- It was just game over once the bomb hit...Anyway, he QQ'd, raged and apparently reported me for cheating...
> 
> Needless to say, this is the end of my solo q'ing but, what effect, in the long run, if any, does this have in the grand scheme of DOTA2?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid questions but, don't trust the Valve forums...Would rather hear it here.


does it notify you when you've been reported? if so I dont think I've ever been reported (then again I'm not next lvl enough to have ever been accused of cheating)
though I've been notified quite a few times when someone I've reported has had action taken against them.

in the grand scheme of dota2 things pretty sure it matters little. LP for a little while or perhaps muted for a bit, no big deal other than ques taking longer/having more trolls.


----------



## WALSRU

I tried to blow off some steam against bots this morning, just trying to get item drops before work. Ran into some of THE WORST players I have ever seen. Had a Sniper player who at 50 minutes had Shadow Blade, Mask of Madness, Butterfly, Butterfly. That's it, we would get rolled on by a bot deathball and he would just invis and stand still until they went by.

Really, really, wanted to find that guy and punch his face.

Guess I have to stop playing bots to relax, it's having the opposite effect.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I don't even talk over DOTA2 because I have a very dirty mouth...My etiquette when I type and am forced to read my comments is incredibly different...So, I'm not entirely sure if I've been reported for communication issues, yet.
> 
> I also understand that most people, bluff...But, it is what it is.
> 
> Just wanted to know if there were actual ramifications for some of these idiots reporting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know it's not that big of a deal...


yeah dont worry about the reportings unless your actually doing something wrong.

also I appreciate people who use crass language who try and control it in public, I mean there are 12-13 yr olds on here, and while some of them might be the worst at it, I'd prefer if my kids were on the language to be PG.

and personally for myself I never really understood the whole "swearing thing" I never really found any "4 letter words" to be all that much greater at getting my point across, but then I know many people who do.

hmm didnt mean to get on a soap box there, if you wanna swear, thats up to you, for me I just dont see the point


----------



## evilferret

Mask, try to stop by and party up with some of us.

I don't mind swearing as long as its not in front of the children or excessive.

Hey Walrus, noticed that too. Coop bots definitely going down the drain.I think I'm getting better but my times for COOP bots are getting worse. Used to be able to average 17-18 min on Hard bots with a competent team. Now a days I'll be happy to finish at the 25-30 min mark.

We should just add the Inhouse link or our sigs.

For the new page!

OCN inhouse May 25, 9pm EST (please calculate what time that will be in your timezone!).

Games will be first come, first served so if you definitely want to play make sure you make it early! Hoping Doc can MMR us better than Valve. Autobalance blows.

Just a reminder, first game may get messy but we'll try to balance it as games go on.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2

Edit: Hey Harris! Didn't see you the first read through!

Pssh, what you talking about? Dota is good for you! If you can handle Dota stress, you ready for the world!


----------



## dranas

what if i just make random grunting noises into the mic?


----------



## JoeWalsh

I don't know about everyone else, but I can't wait for 6.78. IMO this meta is god-awfully stale.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I don't know about everyone else, but I can't wait for 6.78. IMO this meta is god-awfully stale.


what about 6.78 is going to change the meta, also I wouldn't get my hopes up that it will "change over night".


----------



## WALSRU

I'm just hoping for a nerf to Lifestealer's rage and Gyro's flak cannon.


----------



## LilBuckz

In terms of carries those are the likely targets. I Nyx and Batrider are potential nerf candidates too. Also some buffs could mix up the heroes we are seeing quite a bit.

I am looking forward to it also, been too long with mostly the same heroes.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> what if i just make random grunting noises into the mic?


just so long as you dont start saying random hero quotes!


----------



## WALSRU

Sometimes I will go whole matches only saying "Noooooova"


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Sometimes I will go whole matches only saying "Noooooova"


well so long as its not "spoink"


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> what about 6.78 is going to change the meta, also I wouldn't get my hopes up that it will "change over night".


I don't think an overnight change is what will happen or what needs to happen. IMO, things changed a bit too quickly when 6.75 hit and pushed the game too quickly into its current state. I'm hoping for small steps backward in some places (most of which I expect to be carry-oriented) and small steps forward in others that will open up other possibilities. I'm not a fan of single patches shifting the meta on their own, and I feel that 6.75 made a bit of a trench. Maybe not as bad as the rut we were in around TI2, but the picks still feel uncomfortably tight for me.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Just a quick post here about items I have for trade if anyone is interested
> 
> 2x Rare Strange Stormthrasher
> Ring of the Storm
> Great Pipe of the Fallen Spirits
> 
> Looking for keys for the mushroom chests (forgot their name)


I wouldn't mind that ring of the storm if you want any of my rares for it! Quite a Storm fan I am. Add me on steam and you can check my inventory? username is hamza_tm


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Maybe not as bad as the rut we were in around TI2, but the picks still feel uncomfortably tight for me.


Case in point. 60 seconds in I already know how this one's going...




Scratch that. Slark and Tree are new Meta now lol.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Case in point. 60 seconds in I already know how this one's going...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch that. Slark and Tree are new Meta now lol.


Thanks NaVi for winning my bet


----------



## evilferret

Grats Red!

I might be getting addicted to betting.

For the new page!

*OCN inhouse May 25, 9pm EST (please calculate what time that will be in your timezone!).*

Games will be first come, first served so if you definitely want to play make sure you make it early!

Link to May 25th OCN Inhuose


----------



## redalert

Im made another bet so Im hoping to win some more


----------



## evilferret

Which game are you betting on?

I think I'm just going to bet on super long shots. Getting a chance for an item on bets seem risky to me.

Good luck Red!

Link to May 25th OCN Inhuose


----------



## redalert

I bet on Alliance


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> In terms of carries those are the likely targets. I Nyx and Batrider are potential nerf candidates too. Also some buffs could mix up the heroes we are seeing quite a bit.
> 
> I am looking forward to it also, been too long with mostly the same heroes.


They are already nerfed, maybe Wisp.


----------



## evilferret

DK vs Alliance was amazing.

Ursa pick and 5 man TP for Roshkill.


----------



## Deceit

It's a good day for a LGD.cn fan... I'm shedding tears of joy. I put my faith in my team and they did not let me down.

Now, to the end of G-1 League.


----------



## evilferret

I know Deceit! Bet on LGD and they didn't disappoint!

Need to find a VOD and watch the game as soon as I'm done today.

DK on the other hand... oh well at least I saw Ursa win. Totally forgot it was BO1 when I placed this bet.

Edit: Does anybody know what Pennants do? They seem to be trading for over the Dota store value and wondering why. I thought all tournaments dropped items regardless of Pennants now.


----------



## u4ya

Ill be on after school ,add me if anyone is down for a couple matches. Tkananen15


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I know Deceit! Bet on LGD and they didn't disappoint!
> 
> Need to find a VOD and watch the game as soon as I'm done today.
> 
> DK on the other hand... oh well at least I saw Ursa win. Totally forgot it was BO1 when I placed this bet.
> 
> Edit: Does anybody know what Pennants do? They seem to be trading for over the Dota store value and wondering why. I thought all tournaments dropped items regardless of Pennants now.


I'm sooo pissed I tried for 3 hrs last night to place 4 rares on LGD and it never would let me!

not sure what pennants are for now but IIRC in TI2 you could only get drops if you were displaying a pennant of one of the two teams who were playing.

ohhh! even more pissed I had 2 rares and 2 uncommons I was gonna put on orange! WHY COULD I NOT BET LAST NIGHT?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## evilferret

I made a few stupid bets last night. Damn the long shots! I keep falling for them.

Also missed out on placing the bet on Orange.

This betting adventure been a rollercoaster. Overall ended up with 3 commons + 2 uncommons + 1 rare after everything.

We should start discussing betting strats! Or at least have you guys talk some sense into me.

Red, my betting strat might work! Orange and LGD were both low odds on the right side. Man so wished I placed the bet. Had more crap items to bet.

*OCN inhouse May 25, 9pm EST (please calculate what time that will be in your timezone!).*

Games will be first come, first served so if you definitely want to play make sure you make it early!

Link to May 25th OCN Inhuose

Sooo... would 5 man TP Roshing rush be tryharding?


----------



## redalert

Congrats on your win I was torn on who to bet on after Alliance won.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Red! I should have autolocked in the bet once I realized they lost again.

*OCN inhouse May 25, 9pm EST (please calculate what time that will be in your timezone!).*

Games will be first come, first served so if you definitely want to play make sure you make it early!

Link to May 25th OCN Inhuose

Only 1 day to go!


----------



## Toxsick

kinda funny that Select from QPAD is returning to sc2 once again.

i remember this : "I will show how important APM is in Dota 2"

Well not too important i see









http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/features/3179-select-i-will-show-how-important-apm-is-in-dota-2


----------



## HarrisLam

It's friday night and I was coming home all excited, wanna get some games going before sleeping

And GF just EFFed the whole mood up. Awesome.

TBH I was excited to find out Select plays dota 2 now

for a while.

If he really wants to show that, really should play micro heavy heros like chem, lion or lycan with necrobook, you know, crap like that. Be doing creep stuns, creep mana burn WHILE doing creep block with the ones that have no special abilities.

Then again to be fair, his statement actually did NOT imply APM was important in the game so it could go either way


----------



## Emissary of Pain

are their any trusted trading sites apart from Dota Lounge ...

Looking to get some keys from some rares


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks Red! I should have autolocked in the bet once I realized they lost again.
> 
> *OCN inhouse May 25, 9pm EST (please calculate what time that will be in your timezone!).*
> 
> Games will be first come, first served so if you definitely want to play make sure you make it early!
> 
> Link to May 25th OCN Inhuose
> 
> Only 1 day to go!


mmmm can't wait!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> are their any trusted trading sites apart from Dota Lounge ...
> 
> Looking to get some keys from some rares


Dota 2 Trade.

Personally like Lounge's interface better but Trade seems to have more stable prices.

Hey Harris! Get the GF into Dota! Make her support you!

Hahaha I used to spam extra clicks to get my APM up. The APM counter was clearly trolling me.

Edit: Super off chance but anybody have the Lina hair? Willing to work some sort of deal for it.


----------



## Zulli85

WHY IS MY VS NEKED


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> WHY IS MY VS NEKED


OMG that skin is so awesome Zulli!

I want to know how people make those smashed up profiles (like Lich with NS wings).


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Dota 2 Trade.
> 
> Personally like Lounge's interface better but Trade seems to have more stable prices.
> 
> Hey Harris! Get the GF into Dota! Make her support you!
> 
> Hahaha I used to spam extra clicks to get my APM up. The APM counter was clearly trolling me.
> 
> Edit: Super off chance but anybody have the Lina hair? Willing to work some sort of deal for it.


man! just traded that hair off a friends acct who doesn't care about Items


----------



## evilferret

Nooooooooo!

Been trying to find that hair for days now. On the verge of just buying keys and trading for it.

Let's have fun tomorrow!


----------



## HarrisLam

this is gonna be completely off-topic, but i guess its OK if you guys can get some laugh out of it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Harris! Get the GF into Dota! Make her support you!


she has a weird personality (i hope its not a disease....yet) that she's scared of any living object that moves. Anything. Everything.

Actually, some non-living objects too, such as my PC speaker with Jumping water

And she is a total disaster when gaming, especially ones involve any form of enemies. I once opened up Mini Ninja (look it up, its pretty cute) and let her play, when the first enemy showed up she freaked out to the point as if she found a cockroach 6 inches away from her eyes.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> this is gonna be completely off-topic, but i guess its OK if you guys can get some laugh out of it
> she has a weird personality (i hope its not a disease....yet) that she's scared of any living object that moves. Anything. Everything.
> 
> Actually, some non-living objects too, such as my PC speaker with Jumping water
> 
> And she is a total disaster when gaming, especially ones involve any form of enemies. I once opened up Mini Ninja (look it up, its pretty cute) and let her play, when the first enemy showed up she freaked out to the point as if she found a cockroach 6 inches away from her eyes.


Dump her now.


----------



## evilferret

Hey Harris! I'm sure she has other positives!

After the last patch my Omni is headless and nekkid. Using this as my profile until fixed!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Harris! I'm sure she has other positives!
> 
> After the last patch my Omni is headless and nekkid. Using this as my profile until fixed!


Hey I've not had time to set up the "trade sheet" but I was thinking about it

not sure how well it would work, cuz to just have the names there might not really help, I think a graphical interface would be best, but we can still try it.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Hey I've not had time to set up the "trade sheet" but I was thinking about it
> 
> not sure how well it would work, cuz to just have the names there might not really help, I think a graphical interface would be best, but we can still try it.


I was just thinking a list with our names with 5 items we have we want to trade and 5 items we want. Just something simple and easy.

Also we can try to help each other with hunting down the harder to find items.

Might have to figure a way to keep it inhouse only.

Contemplating buying a few sets... I spent so much time in Dota 2 that I shouldn't mind but feels like I'm going overboard.

Tried to buy keys to trade and realized they reset my trade restriction due to a new CC.

I'll have an extra Compendium for trade whenever I can trade the item. Stupid trade restrictions.


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Hey I've not had time to set up the "trade sheet" but I was thinking about it
> 
> not sure how well it would work, cuz to just have the names there might not really help, I think a graphical interface would be best, but we can still try it.


I thought you were talking about a "trade-sheet" that listed the positives and negatives of the girlfriend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> this is gonna be completely off-topic, but i guess its OK if you guys can get some laugh out of it
> she has a weird personality (i hope its not a disease....yet) that she's scared of any living object that moves. Anything. Everything.
> 
> Actually, some non-living objects too, such as my PC speaker with Jumping water
> 
> And she is a total disaster when gaming, especially ones involve any form of enemies. I once opened up Mini Ninja (look it up, its pretty cute) and let her play, when the first enemy showed up she freaked out to the point as if she found a cockroach 6 inches away from her eyes.


Is she scared of like... kittens and ****?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> WHY IS MY VS NEKED


meant to quote you last post but i forgot

you just reminded me....CM's wig falls off when she dies, if you know what i mean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dump her now.


umm...no, and here's why :

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Harris! I'm sure she has other positives!


Yes, she is about the most geniune, pure and innocent girl I could ever find in this land of bull. She is immature, in the good way, without all the adult bullcrap you must know to make you a "mature person".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Is she scared of like... kittens and ****?


Yes. Anything, even the cutest animal you can think of. Kittens, bunnies, guinea pigs, you name it.

And she isn't scared of them because they are "horrible". It goes like this :

(big ass golden retriever 20 meters away)
GF : look!! it's so cute~ Look at the eyes!! Awwwwww

(dog approaching, 10 meters away)
GF getting nervous : ohh....it's coming this way.....

(5 meters away)
GF grips my arm with both hands : ehhhh

(dog walking pass us)
GF becomes silent, grips my arm with all the force she can apply, tries to dodge the dog by hiding behind me

always fun to watch


----------



## TheOddOne

Oh my god iG, what a shame.


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Yes, she is about the most geniune, pure and innocent girl I could ever find in this land of bull. She is immature, in the good way, without all the adult bullcrap you must know to make you a "mature person".
> Yes. Anything, even the cutest animal you can think of. Kittens, bunnies, guinea pigs, you name it.
> 
> And she isn't scared of them because they are "horrible". It goes like this :
> 
> (big ass golden retriever 20 meters away)
> GF : look!! it's so cute~ Look at the eyes!! Awwwwww
> 
> (dog approaching, 10 meters away)
> GF getting nervous : ohh....it's coming this way.....
> 
> (5 meters away)
> GF grips my arm with both hands : ehhhh
> 
> (dog walking pass us)
> GF becomes silent, grips my arm with all the force she can apply, tries to dodge the dog by hiding behind me
> 
> always fun to watch


You should shower her in a plethora of cute and fluffy kittens one day.


----------



## Zulli85

Anyone have a vod for Alliance vs iG?


----------



## Deceit

I don't ever want to see that game ever again. I heard some interesting rumours about iG though, e.g. internal conflict within the team prior to G-1 LAN.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> I don't ever want to see that game ever again. I heard some interesting rumours about iG though, e.g. internal conflict within the team prior to G-1 LAN.


Prolly ChuaN being a noobienoob again.

Nm folks I found a vod.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1f0r5a/spoiler_free_g1_lan_finals_vods/


----------



## HarrisLam

Just had a game where the omniknight had a full Thunderwrath's Calling Set, oh man I never even knew there was ever a cosmetic set looking as sick as that

mothfuka look like heimdall in Thor and shiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Anyone have a vod for Alliance vs iG?


omg i want too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> You should shower her in a plethora of cute and fluffy kittens one day.


I myself on the contrary am full of animal love, so you really can't say I didnt try


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Just had a game where the omniknight had a full Thunderwrath's Calling Set, oh man I never even knew there was ever a cosmetic set looking as sick as that
> 
> mothfuka look like heimdall in Thor and shiet
> omg i want too
> I myself on the contrary am full of animal love, so you really can't say I didnt try


http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1f0r5a/spoiler_free_g1_lan_finals_vods/


----------



## NewHighScore

Hey all, new Dota 2 player here. A fellow OCNer who I play sc2 with got me started. just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Hey all, new Dota 2 player here. A fellow OCNer who I play sc2 with got me started. just wanted to say hi.


Greetings join the OCN chat group on Dota 2 (groups and search for OCN)

theres an Inhouse tonight starting at 9pm EDT Come on around for it!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Hey all, new Dota 2 player here. A fellow OCNer who I play sc2 with got me started. just wanted to say hi.


Lol hello there! Saw you in the SC2 thread - a lot of people play both Dota and SC actually, its nice to see.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Greetings join the OCN chat group on Dota 2 (groups and search for OCN)
> 
> theres an Inhouse tonight starting at 9pm EDT Come on around for it!


Thanks I'll check it out for sure. <3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Lol hello there! Saw you in the SC2 thread - a lot of people play both Dota and SC actually, its nice to see.


They are both quite competitive but I really like the change of pace after playing super high APM sc2.







Moba's a bit more relaxing for me since I'm still quite newb.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Hey all, new Dota 2 player here. A fellow OCNer who I play sc2 with got me started. just wanted to say hi.


Hey man!

im also been watching some h to the usky uskyyyy vids lol ( sc2 )
i got little bit intrested.. but the APM seems so sick lol.. ( to be good ) seems impossible for me haha.
would like to try it out but yeah.. any tips? for micro or macro? because they arent the same?
Might try it out.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> im also been watching some h to the usky *H*uskyyyy vids lol ( sc2 )
> i got little bit intrested.. but the APM seems so sick lol.. ( to be good ) seems impossible for me haha.
> would like to try it out but yeah.. any tips? for micro or macro? because they arent the same?
> Might try it out.


Fixed!

High apm isn't the problem as far as I can tell, it's just getting used to doing what you need to do! Getting your brain to tell you when and how to macro and then being able to do it immediately and switch back to micro'ing your army, etc. If you know what you need to do then just pressing buttons fast isn't really a challenge right?

The tap is probably the most important aspect of SC2.


----------



## evilferret

Hey guys!

T-minus 3.5 hrs until Inhouse!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> T-minus 3.5 hrs until Inhouse!


I'm ready! already got approval of computer time for 9 est from the GF !


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> I'm ready! already got approval of computer time for 9 est from the GF !


if it makes a difference its acctually EDT (were currently on Daylight savings time)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> if it makes a difference its acctually EDT (were currently on Daylight savings time)


Hahaha the last inhouse messed me up with the DT and ST. Hopefully people will figure out the right time tonight.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Hey all, new Dota 2 player here. A fellow OCNer who I play sc2 with got me started. just wanted to say hi.


Welcome! You should start off by changing that avatar to something dota related.







There are a lot of links in the OP that you can check out and if you provide me with your Steam info I can add you to the OCN group. Have fun and stop by here for all of your Dota needs!


----------



## oipunx

Oi! what's up









Just got DOTA 2 from CravinR1 here at OCN the other day.
But just can't play it, I had installed, reinstalled and why not, even did what Steam Customer Service said, to remove all steam folders except for SteamApps and user data and cache integrity.

I had done -novid and -nod3d9ex with no luck, the games freeze (Image and sound), the only way to take it off is just via task manager, which also says still running.

Drivers are updated.
Any idea what's causing this?


----------



## evilferret

Hey oipunx!

Do you have issues running any other Source game?

Also try verify the integrity of Dota 2. It loves ninja updating and messing things up.

Try taking out -no3dex. Your 680 should be fine and I had more issues in DX9 mode.

Are we using mumble or TS3 tonight? I need to download it.


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey oipunx!
> 
> Do you have issues running any other Source game?
> 
> Also try verify the integrity of Dota 2. It loves ninja updating and messing things up.
> 
> Try taking out -no3dex. Your 680 should be fine and I had more issues in DX9 mode.


Yes integrity was the first thing I tried, and also yes, I can play anygame no issues, seems to be DOTA2 in some sort of way.
Took of -no3dex as suggested but still unable to finish "Dragon Knights introduction"







keeps freezing after a minutes,sometimes just seconds.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Hey man!
> 
> im also been watching some h to the usky uskyyyy vids lol ( sc2 )
> i got little bit intrested.. but the APM seems so sick lol.. ( to be good ) seems impossible for me haha.
> would like to try it out but yeah.. any tips? for micro or macro? because they arent the same?
> Might try it out.


haha I actually hit Husky on the ladder and the match was broadcasted on his youtube. you can view my game vs him on Ladder Anxiety #5.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Welcome! You should start off by changing that avatar to something dota related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of links in the OP that you can check out and if you provide me with your Steam info I can add you to the OCN group. Have fun and stop by here for all of your Dota needs!


Will do thanks! I'll be sure to check out all the info in the op.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> Yes integrity was the first thing I tried, and also yes, I can play anygame no issues, seems to be DOTA2 in some sort of way.
> Took of -no3dex as suggested but still unable to finish "Dragon Knights introduction"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeps freezing after a minutes,sometimes just seconds.


Can you try watching live games or replays? See if your system crashes. I remember the Dragon Knight quest having issues and not sure if it still remains.

If you're crashing while watching, only thing I can suggest is make sure your system is stable.

I'm currently using a 680 with the newest nvidia beta drivers and game runs fine.

Wish I can help more but hopefully somebody who experienced this can chime in!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> if it makes a difference its acctually EDT (were currently on Daylight savings time)


either way it's still in 30 mins right?????? don't worry me


----------



## evilferret

We're starting in a bit!


----------



## evilferret

People interested in the inhouse get in the OCN channel!

Cya guys there!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> People interested in the inhouse get in the OCN channel!
> 
> Cya guys there!


15 people so far


----------



## bobfig

I'll probably be on in about 2 hours.


----------



## hamzatm

How long will it go on dudes?


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can you try watching live games or replays? See if your system crashes. I remember the Dragon Knight quest having issues and not sure if it still remains.
> 
> If you're crashing while watching, only thing I can suggest is make sure your system is stable.
> I'm currently using a 680 with the newest nvidia beta drivers and game runs fine.
> Wish I can help more but hopefully somebody who experienced this can chime in!


Can't watch other people playing, I think I have do to "Introduction" first (Dragon Knight), it's the only option I have.
Thank you







I will keep an eye and see if I can fix it, I had seen tons of people complaining on this already, hopefully it's fixed soon the game seems pretty interesting.


----------



## kmac20

So those games were _slightly_ stacked.

At least I finished the second with a divine


----------



## evilferret

Hahaha sorry Kmac. I know we keep saying we'll balance but we seem to fail at it.

Anybody get any good drops from the last game?


----------



## WALSRU

Playing my Visage for fun and suddenly things got serious. That was the Dota equivalent of throwing rocks at kittens.


----------



## HarrisLam

i can't seem to get the betting thing to work in dota2lounge

like everytime i try to bet it tells me to add this fake friend or something, once i add it how do i initiate trade with it? Everytime I try to find this fake friend it goes offline immediately?


----------



## WALSRU

On an unrelated note. I NEED [A] NO TIDE HUNTER PENNANT


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i can't seem to get the betting thing to work in dota2lounge
> 
> like everytime i try to bet it tells me to add this fake friend or something, once i add it how do i initiate trade with it? Everytime I try to find this fake friend it goes offline immediately?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TWgewxXbsBc


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> On an unrelated note. I NEED [A] NO TIDE HUNTER PENNANT


Me too.

Also do me a favor, never lane visage with me again


----------



## Zulli85

Uh. I don't really remember the second game. I just remember being Luna solo mid against my friends. I was almost as drunk as that one guy, really drunk guy.


----------



## Deceit

I remember passing out and waking up in the middle of the night.


----------



## evilferret

Hey at least we got POTM midwars going on!

Hey Doc, are we still shooting for monthly Sat games?

Also can somebody recommend a stream for a dedicated Rubick player? I need to learn more.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Also do me a favor, never lane visage with me again


Inhouses are for characters I've never played before. Don't you know this? I did Meepo last time.

Needless to say didn't pick thinking I was going Visage/Weaver lane, really no synergy there. Anyway, no sense beating a dead hero. Gonna practice more.


----------



## evilferret

We could try making a lower tier inhouse too.

I wouldn't mind trying to set that up since that's more in my skill range.

Would be cool to have all chat games where we try to help each other improve and general tomfoolery.

I'm guessing something along the lines of training camp?

I felt bad for the new guys last night.

Hey Mask, hope we didn't scare you away!

Edit: Anybody know somebody trying to get rid of a FB badger? I know it's expensive but want to ge it! It looks like a ferret and poops green stuff!


----------



## WALSRU

Training camp sounds good, I'd love some tips on how to improve. Hamza does help me with that from time to time.


----------



## xhaloedx

Hey guys I just began to play DotA 2 and I am an UBER NOOB







Can you guys help me out?


----------



## hamzatm

Sure, what would you like to know?

Guides are recommended! Youtube videos in particular are a fast track to getting good at Dota


----------



## evilferret

Would recommend practicing against bots until you figure out what you're doing on top of videos and guides.

The community isn't that great and a beginner in a real game or even COOP bot can lead to flaming.

I need more videos and guides for Rubick!

Oh forgot to mention to hang out in the OCN channel.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I love the idea of a training camp ... my my that could help me get better fast ... and with much less flaming than an in-house will get me ... hahaha ...

The idea of a lower tier in house would also be quite epic ...

About Rubick ... is he a powerhouse or does it all depend on who you are going up against and if you manage to steal something epic ? ... ... The more I practice with him, the weaker he seems to get (especially with the bot choices, they seem to pick all the beasts I battle to lane against ... lol)

I have a couple rares up for trade ... looking for Rubick goodies ... if anyone has ... drop me a PM and we can talk


----------



## bobfig

something i think they should imo implement is that when ever some one uses the courier they should pay to use it. also raise the price of them to like 6-700 to buy. who ever buys it is getting paid like 10-25 gold each use.

also if they could make it so that once its going to some one no one else can interrupt it. its getting annoying when ******** commandeer it for them self.


----------



## evilferret

Hey Emissary, should have made it!

I felt bad for Masked, not a good first introduction to Dota.

Rubick has a strong stun. Personally think its one of the best non ult stuns. He also stays viable late game via spell steal. Think he'll fit my playstyle.

Hoping to add Wisp and Rubick into my hero pool but not going so well.

Wow, sounds like bad luck bobfig. Hopefully you'll have a few good games soon.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Unfortunately I couldn't make it cause of a MTG tournament ...







... ... I really would have enjoyed playing but I did come 13th out of 84 people ... so not to bad ... lol ...


----------



## evilferret

Grats Emissary!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Thanks man !! ... ... Felt great only losing 2 rounds ... ... Wish I could play dota half as well ... hahaha ...

A random question about PL ... Should you max Dopplewalk and Spirit Lance before getting you first Jux and Ulti ?? ... ... What would be the better skill build order ?


----------



## WALSRU

Just want to rant about single draft a second. . . but in a good way. Went into a solo Q game and every player on my team was on the mic talking team comp and discussing lane setups. Needless to say with a communicating team we absolutely crushed. This is what makes dota fun.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/204539370

About PL, I personally max lance as fast as possible and only put maybe two points into dopplewalk early. There is no need to take your illusion skills until you've got at least a few items going like drums/diffusal. If your lane is really hard or just a pokefest, rush tranquils and soul ring. Lance spam makes you a total bully in lane early. Alternatively, just bring kotl along.

Some replays if you're bored and want to watch in client. Not sure if they're still available:
http://dotabuff.com/players/70335064/matches?hero=phantom-lancer&game_mode=&match_type=real


----------



## Emissary of Pain

So far what I been practicing is ...

Lance - Dopple - Lance - Jux ... Then alternate taking ulti when I can maxing lance and Jux first then lastly maxing Dopple ... ... If I am struggling I take states instead of maxing Dopple

My build while practicing is :

Starting -> 2x Tango, Salve, Slippers, Ring of Protection

Sage's Mask > Boots > Circlet > Treads > Diffusal > Manta

Will try watch those replays ... Thanks !


----------



## WALSRU

I think the way to go is usually Dopple > Lance > Lance > Dopple > Lance > Jux > Lance > Jux > Ult

Personally I don't think PL needs slippers, I'd rather leave fountain with 3 gg branches. He's not too often going to get that Poor Man's or Wraith band. I find an early drums really hard to pass up for the stats and illusion HP. Your illusions aren't worth much if they're easy to kill. Vanguard used to be a good go to item but now it's a bit underwhelming. I recommend Heart if you're really ahead grab your heart with Reaver first. Only get manta first if you're struggling.


----------



## evilferret

Grats on your win Walrus!

Damn you for making me try Warframe!









Who wanted the Jug ward? Just picked one up.


----------



## WALSRU

I WANT THE JUG WARD OMG


----------



## evilferret

Just let me know when you ready!

We need to help get Red a set soon too!

Our new draft plan, only heroes we have cosmetics for!









I wish i had more rares and uncommons to trade with. Need more junk rares for me and Red to bet with too.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Does anyone have that really cool looking rubick cloak ?? ... (tattered cloak or something like that)

Or the Ancestor's Edge lance for PL ? ...

@ WALSRU

I get the slippers to build into a Ring of Aquila ... is that a waste ? ... ... Should I get RoB then move into drums ?


----------



## evilferret

You can always pick up slippers from the sideshop if you needed to later. Going GG's seem to be the safer build. Not sure how much regen Walrus picks up though.

I guess my PL isn't awful. My build is almost like Walrus's, swapping order around depending on the situation. Aggressive lane, start with doppel. Passive lane start with lance.

Sorry Emissary, don't have any of those items. I just ended up buying the Rubick set. Some item sets don't seem to be worth trading for and might be less hassle just buying from the Dota store.


----------



## Deceit

On PL, if I have freefarm I max Lance, 1 point in dopplewalk, 2 in Juxtapose and the rest in Stats (ult at 10 & 11). If I'm under pressure or need to fight a lot I max Lance & Dopplewalk by 8.


----------



## WALSRU

I think most of the time ring of Aquila is a waste. Usually you can pick up tranquil's to stay in lane forever and if you're somehow being ignored then just a basi ring is fine. You get so much AGI from levels building Wraith Band just slows down better items. Like I said, Drums right now is just so efficient for you and illusions.


----------



## jellybeans69

If you're going to do Inhouses with decent time in relation to EU I might spec / give my input on plays some evening. During weekend the time matters less if we wish to do one (well at least for me)


----------



## evilferret

Hey Deceit!

Walrus which item sets are no-trades?

For people interested in a lower tier/training inhouse games, do you prefer weekly? Bi-weekly or stick with the monthly? Don't think we need 10 players, we can get away with 4v4 or 4v5 depending on skill levels.


----------



## WALSRU

I don't want to trade my sets for Jug, Qop, TA, Lion, Meepo, Doom, Rubick, or Brew. That's off the top of my head but I play those frequently or just like staring at them.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Deceit!
> 
> Walrus which item sets are no-trades?
> 
> For people interested in a lower tier/training inhouse games, do you prefer weekly? Bi-weekly or stick with the monthly? Don't think we need 10 players, we can get away with 4v4 or 4v5 depending on skill levels.


Weekly for training would be epic ... ... that way we get to get some real input 4 times before the in-house (give or take) ...

Will we be able to play on EU servers ? ... Late Friday nights (after 11pm {gmt +2})


----------



## evilferret

EU W is always an option!

Damn you Walrus! Gotta gimme something lol.


----------



## WALSRU

I can give up the Rubick rare staff but I'd like to have a common or uncommon staff thrown in with the trade. That way I'm not using a boring vanilla weapon lol


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> EU W is always an option!


I might be online tonight in about 7 hours or so ... ... if you online we could have a game with other OCN members to access my skill


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I can give up the Rubick rare staff but I'd like to have a common or uncommon staff thrown in with the trade. That way I'm not using a boring vanilla weapon lol


If EF can't help with a staff ... ... I could always give you mine

*:::EDIT:::*

Sorry for double post


----------



## WALSRU

Let's do some trading. I got the PL Ring Spear I don't need, I'll message you next time we're both on.

Off the subject of trading, this made me laugh so hard:


----------



## evilferret

Hahaha damn you Walrus but I don't want to break my set!

Let me see if I can quickly trade for one.

Edit: Hahaha, saw that vid last night. It was great! Teamwork!


----------



## redalert

ef someone wanted to trade for my new courier already


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> ef someone wanted to trade for my new courier already


Don't get ripped off Red!

Hope you get some good sets you wanted!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

@ WALSRU

Your only lances are Rares ... ... I doubt I have something that you are looking for that is equal value ... ... But I must say ... that Ring Spear is gorgeous !


----------



## WALSRU

I know, I deleted my common/uncommon spears trying to get drops. I regret it now.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> On PL, if I have freefarm I max Lance, 1 point in dopplewalk, 2 in Juxtapose and the rest in Stats (ult at 10 & 11). If I'm under pressure or need to fight a lot I max Lance & Dopplewalk by 8.


One reason the mega pros max dopplewalk is for the movement speed of getting to jungle camps/farm opportunities much faster. If maxed you can spam it without much mana issues allowing faster movespeed any time you are running to and from camps etc.

Watch EternalEnvy play his PL, he farms really efficiently!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I know, I deleted my common/uncommon spears trying to get drops. I regret it now.


Not sure if I am stupid or just misunderstanding ... ... Deleting things for better drops ???? ... (have a peak at my inventory, I do have rares for trade ... ... Really like that spear)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> One reason the mega pros max dopplewalk is for the movement speed of getting to jungle camps/farm opportunities much faster. If maxed you can spam it without much mana issues allowing faster movespeed any time you are running to and from camps etc.
> 
> Watch EternalEnvy play his PL, he farms really efficiently!


Got any match ID's ... not at my pc so my google-fu is weak


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Not sure if I am stupid or just misunderstanding ... ... Deleting things for better drops ???? ... (have a peak at my inventory, I do have rares for trade ... ... Really like that spear)


Little known fact, any time you delete an item from your inventory you have a small chance of instantly receiving a rarer item. It's a small chance though so don't delete anything that has any value. I'll check your inventory when I get home, if I see a rare I like we'll just trade 1 for 1.


----------



## evilferret

Emissary you got some nice items. Wish I had more items to trade with!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Little known fact, any time you delete an item from your inventory you have a small chance of instantly receiving a rarer item. It's a small chance though so don't delete anything that has any value. I'll check your inventory when I get home, if I see a rare I like we'll just trade 1 for 1.


Do chests count as items ... cause then I can go on a deleting spree ... ROFL


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Got any match ID's ... not at my pc so my google-fu is weak


They have all expired now, he hasn't played PL in a while unfortunately.

Here's the list anyway: http://dotabuff.com/players/43276219/matches?hero=phantom-lancer&game_mode=&match_type=real


----------



## evilferret

Doesn't work with chests Emissary.

If anybody wants to dump chests, I'll take them. It makes me feel better having a bigger inventory.









I love 'em chests!

Hey Hamza!

Walrus, never trade the item that has my name on it! I'll poop on you if you do!


----------



## WALSRU

Re-watching Alliance run through the G-1 League. Forgot Loda played PL, here you go Emmissary.




P.S. Funny how the keyboard warriors hate on Loda and the Chinese love him. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Doesn't work with chests Emissary.
> 
> If anybody wants to dump chests, I'll take them. It makes me feel better having a bigger inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love 'em chests!
> 
> Hey Hamza!
> 
> Walrus, never trade the item that has my name on it! I'll poop on you if you do!


Hey ef!

Your strategic ploy of giving me chests ended up working - I went and bought 3 keys


----------



## WALSRU

Keys are so evil, I think I've done 6 total now. They're so exciting!


----------



## evilferret

Yahs Hamza! Or is it a bad thing you bought keys?

Hope you got some good items!

I got uncommons from my keys. Made me really sad.


----------



## HarrisLam

for PL, I usually go

dopple > lance > lance > dopple > lance > jux > lance(7) > ult >

at lv9, take the 2nd jux if jungling with a ward at river, take the 3rd dopple if you're still in the lane, take the "other choice" at lv10, *and then delay the 3rd jux all the way to like lv15, delay the 4th jux to 18 or beyond*

item wise I start with tangoes x2, quelling blade and branches x3, and then (in that order)

1) tranquil boots
2) ring of aquila / soul ring / drums (only get 1 of the 3)
3) yasha
4) diffusial blade
5) manta (take lv3 of jux here)
6) change boots to treads (i never really do this, but technically speaking, I really should, now that tranquil has been nerfed to the underworld)
7) heart and lv2 diffusial blade, DB first if you used up the charges
8) the oh so obvious butterfly

an even greedier build : have a lane-mate that goes arcane boots, and skip step 2


----------



## hamzatm

Have a go at the technique I mentioned, maxing doppelwalk earlier and spamming it to get to jungle camps faster (with the movespeed) and spawn illusions faster.

See how it compares.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Yahs Hamza! Or is it a bad thing you bought keys?
> 
> Hope you got some good items!
> 
> I got uncommons from my keys. Made me really sad.


Is it a bad thing? Well it doesn't feel good after opening them chests! Got one rare I wanted and an uncommon I don't so dunno really


----------



## JoeWalsh

Late to the discussion, but:

For skilling PL in pubs, I usually like W/Q/Q/S/Q/W/Q/S/E/R/R/W/W/E/E/R/E. I might place an ult at six, move the second juxtapose to eight, and finish juxtapose earlier if there's an unusually high amount of magic damage around.

I usually start with 3xGG, RoP, tango set, & salve. I feel that all you need in lane is tranqs and wand most of the time. If I'm up against too much physical harass, I might pick up a PMS, but hopefully it's covered by tranqs. RoA is situational; if I can see that I'll be left alone by the other team, the aura and damage are nice for pushing. I almost never find myself taking sring - only if my support roams early and my opposing lane is a dual that sticks around for me to nuke them and then call for ganks. Diffusal is nicer to take in front of a yasha because the active lets you 1) call for ganks easier because you offer a slow and 2) dispel dust. Also, PL's lack of HP prompts me to pick up an early vit booster before or after yasha, but definitely before manta. 250HP further insulates you from ganks and translates to illusions.


----------



## Zulli85

My Dota won't launch is that bad.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> My Dota won't launch is that bad.


Life goes on


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Life goes on


Life does not go on.


----------



## hamzatm

Perhaps it's time to watch some Day[9] and switch to Starcraft?


----------



## Zulli85

Verified game files, didn't work. Restarted Steam and my computer a few times, didn't work. Uninstalled, ran CCleaner, deleted everything dota related, reinstalled, didn't work.

??????????


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Verified game files, didn't work. Restarted Steam and my computer a few times, didn't work. Uninstalled, ran CCleaner, deleted everything dota related, reinstalled, didn't work.
> 
> ??????????


what exactly is it doing ?


----------



## hamzatm

Seriously, have you tried all the usual?

Check if your friends are in

Verify Integrity of game cache

Restart steam

Restart PC

etc

edit; Perfect timing!

So you have done all that, hmm. As emissary said, what are the symptoms?

Have you recently updated graphics drivers, or any other drivers at all? Installed any new programs? Any new hardware?


----------



## Zulli85

When I hit play that window pops up saying preparing to launch Dota 2. It goes away, and Dota on the list of games says syncing for like half a second. Then nothing. Haven't updated any drivers lately, guess I could try.

E -

Updating directx appears to have fixed the problem.


----------



## hamzatm

So Dota is force closing before it even launches. Welp.

Sure you don't have any software on auto update or any windows update modules that got installed since it was working? Stuff like even flash player or anything to do with .net


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> So Dota is force closing before it even launches. Welp.
> 
> Sure you don't have any software on auto update or any windows update modules that got installed since it was working? Stuff like even flash player or anything to do with .net


I ended up trying to launch the game from the exe and not steam which gave me an error about a missing dx dll. That in turn made me think to run the dx updater thing you can dl from microsoft. GG.


----------



## hamzatm

Conclusion: Steam's error reporting system is bull****. Hiding error's that even Windows would just straight out tell you about.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Conclusion: Steam's error reporting system is bull****. Hiding error's that even Windows would just straight out tell you about.


Yeah I never got any sort of error until then. Gg.


----------



## evilferret

Hope you get it fixed, Zulli!

Last few patches seemed to have caused more errors than not for me.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hope you get it fixed, Zulli!
> 
> Last few patches seemed to have caused more errors than not for me.


Thanks, already fixed and el rapido'd a game with VS lul. (raped.)


----------



## gonX

I think the worse error is it being stuck on "Preparing to launch Dota 2" which I have now experienced twice this week. Got into a game, sound was completely garbled - rebooted, and then I was stuck on the same screen so I was out of the game for a few minutes (other team unpaused). The worst part is there's no real fix - it seems the problem arises from it not being able to contact the content servers properly.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I think the worse error is it being stuck on "Preparing to launch Dota 2" which I have now experienced twice this week. Got into a game, sound was completely garbled - rebooted, and then I was stuck on the same screen so I was out of the game for a few minutes (other team unpaused). The worst part is there's no real fix - it seems the problem arises from it not being able to contact the content servers properly.


That has happened to me a couple of times too. One of the times I just muted the sound completely and threw music on.

How to get lulz. Feed Storms then win game. Watch him speak broken english. (He had 24 kills)


----------



## evilferret

Anybody recommend me some good Lone Druid guides?

I'm awful with him but I want to learn.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Anybody recommend me some good Lone Druid guides?
> 
> I'm awful with him but I want to learn.


Watch the silly bear in the screenshot that I just posted. Seriously.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Zulli! Should I follow your buddy? Does he main LD?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks Zulli! Should I follow your buddy? Does he main LD?


No, he's just really good at Dota. This is his dotabuff.

http://dotabuff.com/players/115975133


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Zulli! Guess I'll be stalkerish and watch you guys play when I can!

Watched the game with the screenie and learnt a bit! Probably have to watch it a few more times.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks Zulli! Guess I'll be stalkerish and watch you guys play when I can!
> 
> Watched the game with the screenie and learnt a bit! Probably have to watch it a few more times.


Nice, he carried that game pretty hard not gonna lie.


----------



## Ramzinho

Guys a quick question. Wife has death prophet set and in mid games the custome sets back to default. Any ideas

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evilferret

Wait for a hotfix.

After the last ninja patch my cosmetics disappear when I die. Guess Dota 2 telling me not to die.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Guys a quick question. Wife has death prophet set and in mid games the custome sets back to default. Any ideas
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah that's just a bug as far as I know. Nothing that you can do, someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## evilferret

Somebody stop me before I buy the awful Dota mouse.

My mouse is finally dying and the Dota branded mouse looks appealing. If I sold the ingame item, probably end up costing me around 10 bucks for everything.

Anybody have experience for the Kana?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Somebody stop me before I buy the awful Dota mouse.
> 
> My mouse is finally dying and the Dota branded mouse looks appealing. If I sold the ingame item, probably end up costing me around 10 bucks for everything.
> 
> Anybody have experience for the Kana?


My friend swears by the Kana ... I personally feel that it is not a great mouse ... ... Sub par sensor (if I remember correctly) and the 1 I held felt really cheap ... buttons squeaked and it was according to the sales staff a new demo model after the last 1 was dropped... lol ...

I am looking at the sensei raw ...

Random question ... ... is there a quick way to switch between PL and his illusions ... previously I had the game set to auto select so I can manta style and push towers without micro'in ... but with PL that works seriously poorly


----------



## Ramzinho

I think it's like lone droid when switching between him and his bear. 1 and 2 of f1 f2 iirc

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evilferret

Does tab work for PL?

I usually just use unified controls with PL but I'm awful with micro'ing. Starting to practice now with LD.


----------



## Deceit

When I play Sylarbear I use three control groups for hero, bear, and hero + bear.


----------



## evilferret

Hey Deceit!

I'll give that a try! Been trying to use tab to swap between them but seem to mess up a lot.

Sigh, NCIX havnig a sale on the Dota 2 mouse. Might have to purchase it. Guess I'll see how I feel by tonight.

Was trying to convince myself not to pick one up too.


----------



## hamzatm

Kana: all buttons felt stiff, quality didn't impress me. Felt crude rather than elite. Sensor is fine, looks good aesthetically.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Hamza!

I read that the switches suck too. Don't think I've tried the switches in the Kana yet.

The item that comes with the mouse seems to be trading for the cost of the mouse. Was planning to buy keys anyways so was hoping to get the mouse almost free.

Should be fine for a few months of Dota?


----------



## WALSRU

Zulli's squad needs to train me


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Zulli's squad needs to train me


I need training to ... lol


----------



## WALSRU

Is it just me or is everyone on Playdota forums high? The dialogue that goes on there hurts my brain. Everyone hates on every pro and claims they know better. I was lurking for entertainment but I don't think I can stand it any more.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Is it just me or is everyone on Playdota forums high? The dialogue that goes on there hurts my brain. Everyone hates on every pro and claims they know better. I was lurking for entertainment but I don't think I can stand it any more.


I was looking over there for advice but, after 10 minutes switched purely to entertainment purposes.

Like I said before -- The LOL community seems to have just continued on DoTA...It sucks but, it's the reality.


----------



## WALSRU

I used to complain about the community but frankly I just think it's the gaming community in general these days. It got aggressively bad with WoW and then they just spread to the 4 corners of the earth from there. Once you get out of the low level brackets I do favor the Dota community over LoL's, seems a bit more adult.


----------



## evilferret

Playdota scares me. Bet you the loudest people aren't even that good.

I'm just happy I found the people here or I would have probably quit Dota.


----------



## WALSRU

You better listen to them, they've been ranting for months about how PA, Tree, Slark, and Skywrath are garbage tier.


----------



## evilferret

My Tree is garbage? Say it ain't so!

Invis + Dagon is new meta. Don't care what anybody says. Sheep/Eul's/Dagon/Refresher Treant, we must make this happen Walrus!

We just need to watch more Eastern games Walrus! They know how to keep it fun! I want to try Spectre but not sure after this morning.

Anybody leveling up their profile and want to swap for an Ancient Background? Have an extra.

Almost maxed out the badges! Steam says I'm a jungler now!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks Hamza!
> 
> I read that the switches suck too. Don't think I've tried the switches in the Kana yet.
> 
> The item that comes with the mouse seems to be trading for the cost of the mouse. Was planning to buy keys anyways so was hoping to get the mouse almost free.
> 
> Should be fine for a few months of Dota?


Definitely fine, mouse is perfectly normal it just isn't the absolute best you can buy! Go for it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Is it just me or is everyone on Playdota forums high? The dialogue that goes on there hurts my brain. Everyone hates on every pro and claims they know better. I was lurking for entertainment but I don't think I can stand it any more.


Rant inc.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



90% of them are immature hormonal teenagers -> humongous egos -> must prove themselves by talking about like they are gods of dota. The key word is immature - none of this 90% are adults (or even behave like adults).

The same 90% are resultantly, trash at Dota - with about 1% who may be good. Nowhere near pro level though (in all honesty they don't even understand why pros do what they do, but still think they can trashtalk about people better than them)

A few of the remaining 10% are actually good, but it can be nigh on impossible to tell them apart from the fools. For one thing the good ones don't hang out in the dota strategy or dota chat subforums!

We probably shouldn't forget the category of new people who haven't been about long enough to start flaunting their pro-ness everywhere. These are the sort that ask questions in the strategy/chat subforums in order to make themselves known (rather than trying to get an answer).

As for the mods I encountered, the ones I dealt with were simply lazy - didn't actually care about the state of the forum, just think that their mod title makes them superior to others and boosts their already over-inflated ego.

At least that's how it was a year or two ago, I haven't been anywhere near that parasitic mess of testosterone-fuelled alpha-male self-proclaimed prodigies for a long while, and as far as I've concerned if I ever returned it would be too soon!



Edit: OMG YOU GET KANTUSA THE SCRIPT SWORD? Always wanted that


----------



## redalert

There are a lot of ignorant morons that do a lot of talking how "pro" they are you just need to ignore those people. Did you give up on LD already ef? I see LGD vs VG are playing just wondering is it Best of 1 or 3? Winner gets TI3 invite today?


----------



## evilferret

Still working on LD! Been watching lots of vods of Alliance. I need to get some of their replays in DotaTV. So much easier when I can see from their perspective.

Just got surprised by the picks this morning.

The Spectre pick this morning really got me surprised and happy. Don't see Spectre too often, and they kept at it! Oh and Skywrath support.

Games this morning was BO3 so I'm assuming the ones running now are BO3.

Hey Hamza! Yeah, this whole mess started while I was checking out The Valve Dota Shop items. They have frigging real life Vanguards for sale!


----------



## n0ypi

Anyone else have a hard time connecting to dota2 at this moment?


----------



## WALSRU

Hamza, that was beautiful. I knew there was a reason I like you.

Wait a minute, the item that mouse comes with is KANTUSA? OMG . . . (googles mouse) . . . nah I'm good


----------



## evilferret

Dude buy mouse, sell item = free mouse! Or sell mouse and get a subsidized Kantusa?

http://www.wetanz.com/vanguard/

I wonder what in-game item comes with that!


----------



## WALSRU

If you have NCIX coupons and a dead mouse I'd go for it. My mouse works great unfortunately.









Here's an idea, low tier OCN heroes 5v5, Zulli and Hamza co-cast and upload it to YT for training pointers/humor.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Anyone else have a hard time connecting to dota2 at this moment?


Yeah getting the box connecting to Dota 2 Networks.


----------



## n0ypi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah getting the box connecting to Dota 2 Networks.


Yup been trying to connect for awhile now, no success


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> If you have NCIX coupons and a dead mouse I'd go for it. My mouse works great unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, low tier OCN heroes 5v5, Zulli and Hamza co-cast and upload it to YT for training pointers/humor.


Haha that sounds like a serious amount of fun!


----------



## redalert

Dignitas vs VP yesterday spec got picked 2 out of 3 games. I have seen her bit more recently in pro games.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Haha that sounds like a serious amount of fun!


It will not be fun for my team because you know it's gonna be Meepo









Edit: This is me setting up blink/poof


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> If you have NCIX coupons and a dead mouse I'd go for it. My mouse works great unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an idea, low tier OCN heroes 5v5, Zulli and Hamza co-cast and upload it to YT for training pointers/humor.


I would so go for that if it wasn't for the fact I would be on so many fails of the day it wouldn't be funny ... lol


----------



## Masked

I have a question in regards to free invites -- I've apparently had my invite since day 1...~ I know, I know ~ anyway, my question is in regards to inviting a friend -- Is this possible and if so, where is this possible, from?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Zulli's squad needs to train me











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I have a question in regards to free invites -- I've apparently had my invite since day 1...~ I know, I know ~ anyway, my question is in regards to inviting a friend -- Is this possible and if so, where is this possible, from?


Check your inventory in Steam. Open up steam, go to view at the top and then inventory.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I would so go for that if it wasn't for the fact I would be on so many fails of the day it wouldn't be funny ... lol


This is a game where you've got to be able to laugh at your mistakes and get that reality check every now and then. Now whether this comes in the form of a brutal commentary or a shadow blade divine rapier Syllabear... well the Universe will decide that for you.


----------



## dranas

one day i will wield kantusa....


----------



## evilferret

Masked if you got the old invites (no red text) they can be traded for decent items!

If you got the no red text invites, save them and I'll send you some of the cheapo invites.

I'm down for 5v5 low tier + coaching/casting. We might make fails of the week!

Lothar Lone Druid build?

Hey Red!

Edit: Anybody try the new nvidia drivers yet?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I had a sad realization last night ...

I am not that bad at Dota 2 ... ... What makes me bad is my useless internet ...

I have been practicing in offline LAN mode and have been doing really well ... actually getting last hits without quelling blade ... avoiding ganks ... getting kills (sure its against bots but I can see I am a better player than I thought) ...

Here is the crappy part ... I had 2 games with friends last night where I had 260ms ping ... and I could barely play because I got so used to no lag in practice mode ... sigh ... ... Now to get better at dealing with the lag


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I had a sad realization last night ...
> 
> I am not that bad at Dota 2 ... ... What makes me bad is my useless internet ...
> 
> I have been practicing in offline LAN mode and have been doing really well ... actually getting last hits without quelling blade ... avoiding ganks ... getting kills (sure its against bots but I can see I am a better player than I thought) ...
> 
> Here is the crappy part ... I had 2 games with friends last night where I had 260ms ping ... and I could barely play because I got so used to no lag in practice mode ... sigh ... ... Now to get better at dealing with the lag


I feel for you bro, sounds horrible to have so much lag for ever and ever.


----------



## WALSRU

I drug my rig down to my parent's house to play with my brother and was getting random spikes to 400 ping. Let me tell you, it doesn't matter how good you are if you can't last hit and react quickly. I fed about 5 kills because I had no control of my character. I feel your pain, I don't think I would have the patience for Dota in your shoes.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Unfortunately that is the only way I can play ...

I must admit ... when I was only paying once or twice a week, I only played on EU servers so all i knew was the 250ms+ ping ... I got used to last hitting but my 10gb a month limit stopped me from playing a lot ...

Then I learned that you can host a LAN game in offline mode and that obviously has 0 ping (or not enough to make a difference) once I got used to that ... my skills improved but my actual online stats got worse


----------



## evilferret

You must love Dota more than me Emissary!

Around 300ms is the max I'm willing to bother playing. I would have raged at your ping in our bot game.

Is it spikes or consistent high ping?

Maybe ask Harris for some tips, he plays with a consistent high ping and does well.

I wouldn't bother playing in offline mode (unless you're playing with friends locally). It'll probably make you worse online because you'll get used to 0 ping. With consistent ping you can compensate slightly by trying to react early.

Next time we play some practice games, remind us to set it for EU W or maybe even a server closer to you.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I feel for you bro, sounds horrible to have so much lag for ever and ever.


I don't see the problem with 200 pings, I play on US and EU servers from freakin chile. I have a constant 200 ping, some times as high as 220- but its mostly constant (198-202 as an example). The way dota's setup for network balancing is very good, and I don't feel the high ping impacts my play much. Now when I have torrents running or something and hit 300 ping and the game is unresponsive, then the high ping is noticeable.


----------



## Masked

I have a few friends that want to play -- No issues trading stuff for invites -- I really don't know what's good and what isn't but, I'm not going to use most of it so, whatever is fair.

I've been playing w/Bots and Ricki has really lead to some terribad habits which, I was all like "yeah, right"...So, now I'm working on breaking them.


----------



## evilferret

Emissary was playing with 400-500ping with me last night.

200 ping is playable IMO.

Think Emissary was talking about how he got used to local COOP and than couldn't play with his usual ping which I understand.

Edit: Mask, check your invites if they don't have red texts. If they don't, save them. I have enough invites for your buddies or somebody else can donate the cheapo invites.

Heck if they don't have the red text, gimme and I'll trade them for you. Just gimme a small slice of the action!

The new invites are all region locked. The older non red invites are not so they're worth more.

Pick a squishy char and it'll force you to learn positioning.

I love playing against a Riki in pubs. As soon as they hit 6, just buy sentries and if they have bad habits, it usually leads to a free kill.


----------



## Masked

I was apparently given 3 copies of Borderlands GOTY edition -- If anyone wants to trade, I'll swap a few copies for some invites...

Can also have at anything in my inventory or whatever, seriously not like I'm going to use it...

LMK if anyone is interested...

Apparently, I don't have any DOTA2 invites of red text or any...

BTW: Is the compendium worth buying at all?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I was apparently given 3 copies of Borderlands GOTY edition -- If anyone wants to trade, I'll swap a few copies for some invites...
> 
> Can also have at anything in my inventory or whatever, seriously not like I'm going to use it...
> 
> LMK if anyone is interested...
> 
> Apparently, I don't have any DOTA2 invites of red text or any...
> 
> BTW: Is the compendium worth buying at all?


I have an extra Compendium to trade in a week. Just used a new CC for steam and can't trade for a week (items I bought).

And if you plan to play alot in the next 75 days, I think it is + you get items. Heck, if you're serious about Dota 2, I would recommend it. People are a lot nicer when somebody has the bonus at normal

Add me on later and I'll just give you the invites, don't worry too much but them. How many you need?

Hey Mask! We're in the same timezone (NYC here). Let's try to get a few games in when you can!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I have an extra Compendium to trade in a week. Just used a new CC for steam and can't trade for a week (items I bought).
> 
> And if you plan to play alot in the next 75 days, I think it is + you get items.
> 
> Add me on later and I'll just give you the invites, don't worry too much but them. How many you need?
> 
> Hey Mask! We're int he same timezone (NYC) here. Let's try to get a few games in when you can!


2 or 3 would be awesome...The guys I'm inviting all played DOTA back in WC3...Have been in the free invite pool for @ 3 months and just want to play -- They finally asked me about it and I was like OMG I JUST STARTED PLAYING!...

Anyone that wants to add me -- Steam name is MaskedSin

I'm tearing down my rig tonight to throw in some 780's but, shouldn't take me long...Will definitely be on!

Thanks!!


----------



## evilferret

Grats on the 780's! I'm so jelly!

I want Dota 2 benches! JK









Let us (or at least me) know how the 780's are! I keep reading reviews but can't justify upgrading right now.

Sent friend request!

Masked get invited into the OCN Dota group!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Haha ... that 450ms ping that I had in that bot game really tested my ability to try sense a gank ... ... I only died like what ... 3 times I think but my last hitting was so bad that I battled to be effective ...

It is actually pretty constant unless I am on a bad server then it bounces around like a jack rabbit but never lower than 260ms (depending on server location)

I will be on later ... maybe we can have another game EF ?


----------



## evilferret

Hope to play with you again Emissary!

You didn't do so bad for your ping! I would have done much worse probably.

Might have to actually work today though, sigh.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 2 or 3 would be awesome...The guys I'm inviting all played DOTA back in WC3...Have been in the free invite pool for @ 3 months and just want to play -- They finally asked me about it and I was like OMG I JUST STARTED PLAYING!...
> 
> Anyone that wants to add me -- Steam name is MaskedSin
> 
> I'm tearing down my rig tonight to throw in some 780's but, shouldn't take me long...Will definitely be on!
> 
> Thanks!!


http://steamcommunity.com/id/dota2bot

just use this.


----------



## evilferret

Totally forgot about the Dispenser Bot.

Think Mask wants the keys to give his buddies though.

Mask, I got enough invites for you so don't worry too much unless you want to make your friends to work for the key (aka use the Dispenser Bot).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

You can still play Dota 2 with high ping but you are limited to what heros you play and the role you take on the team.


----------



## Masked

What's the difference between a red invite and another one?

The only difference I can see is that they're region locked...?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> What's the difference between a red invite and another one?
> 
> The only difference I can see is that they're region locked...?


Yep, region lock. I'm assuming your buddies are here in the US, you just need a regular invite.

I got enough keys so no worries (unless they in China).

Edit: To all Jug players, anybody got an extra Relic sword? I just realized certain Jug swords modify your spin.


----------



## WALSRU

No way, I don't even play Juggernaut... *trollface*


----------



## evilferret

Hahaha Walrus, thought you were collecting the Rare Jug swords!

Looking for the 3 common Jug swords that color your spin move. The Relic seems to make your spin green.

Ugh, I'm a sucker for cosmetics. Found a list of all the items that modify hero animations.


----------



## hamzatm

I've got the green one but it's my main!

Fireborn Odachi is the shiz though.


----------



## evilferret

Heh, no worries Hamza!

If I grab a Jug set, I'll try to bribe you!

Think the Ivory set makes your spin white.


----------



## dranas

jugg sword mine!


----------



## Jim888

Masked if you need invites I've got a TON! just hit me up next time I'm on I've played from Way back so its nice to see some of the other guys from the old days come on over.

As far as ping goes I feel that in Dota 2 ping really starts to effect you once its about 260+ below that I dont notice much I've been now playing with 100-200 ping and while I can tell when its over 150 I dont feel it makes that much difference for me.

back in WC3 Dota wow there seemed to be a MASSIVE difference between 120 ping and 180, with 180 almost being unplayable.

just my experience, I ended up trading off my compendium bonus because at LEAST 3-5 weeks over the next 2 month I'll not be able to play AT ALL (summer is the busiest time for my job I'm talking working 90+ hrs a week)

hope to catch ya'll on some time but man my evenings are packed these days!


----------



## evilferret

Hey Doc! We miss you!

Well if you knew you weren't going to play, trading the bonus is definitely worth it.

Can't wait till you got more free time!

Edit: It's sad when I don't want to go on vaccay so I can take advantage of my bonus. Maybe I should drag my comp on vaccay.


----------



## LilBuckz

Got my TI3 ticket yesterday, so excited


----------



## WALSRU

So jealous dude, I wish it wasn't on the other side of the country I would so be there.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Got my TI3 ticket yesterday, so excited


I'll buy it off of you for $500.

jk. I am jelly though.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So jealous dude, I wish it wasn't on the other side of the country I would so be there.


Could always fly to Seattle! It is an expensive trip though with the prices of the tickets going up and up. If you can afford it and are considering I would highly recommend it, last year's event was really awesome. Now I just have to convince my brother to fly here from Rhode Island to go with me.


----------



## evilferret

Grats on grabbing a ticket!

Take some pics for us!

How much did you end up spending for the tickets?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Had a crazy game today. Lost about 10 min in because the carry in my side was not up to the task. I got mad but was defending. It took the other team 1 hours to finish and whats funny is that they would lose all the team fights in the end. All i can say is Undying is OP in team fights.

March ID: 206862777


----------



## HarrisLam

is iG in TI3?

I'm meeting the rubber duck tonight YAY!!!


----------



## Shodhanth

Quote:


> is iG in TI3?


Of course they were the first invited considering they won TI2.








Alliance stomped G-1 league. Not even dropping one game.


----------



## evilferret

Have fun Harris! Are we talking about the huge rubber ducky in the harbor?

Ugh, I'm horrible at this game. I need to practice more.


----------



## WALSRU

Don't beat yourself up Ef, 4 of us played terribly that match. It goes that way in SD sometimes, you get a draft full of heroes no one knows how to use.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Don't beat yourself up Ef, 4 of us played terribly that match. It goes that way in SD sometimes, you get a draft full of heroes no one knows how to use.


Need to get back into playing with you guys, had some decent solo que's last night. Terrible Axe game, though we did end up winning. Before that had a good WD game, but ended up loosing because our SK didn't know how to innitiate and was something god awful like 0/14/3 at 30 min : /.


----------



## hamzatm

Lmao 0/14/3!


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Lmao 0/14/3!


I'd look up the match ID, but for what ever reason I can't login to steam atm.


----------



## WALSRU

Well that throw last night made my irl buddy quit Dota. Final straw. Honestly though I'm fine with that, he's super casual about gaming and doesn't really like losing. He's probably going back to WoW full time. Oh well, my winrate will probably go up now.









Anyone else have friends ditch the game like that?


----------



## hamzatm

I force mine to watch a Psychology lesson explaining why they are gonna play Dota before they play Dota. Works wonders, they lose, get utterly crushed, and laugh about at it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz_B9H8taG0
It's fascinating, a must watch for anyone who plays Starcraft or Dota or anything, everyone watch it now!


----------



## WALSRU

I was briefly an SC2 tryhard, so I'm enjoying this thoroughly. Definitely everything also applies to Dota. Unfortunately most people I know that quit DOTA do not have the patience to watch this for 10 seconds. Guess it goes hand in hand.

Edit: ZOMG 6.78 changelog is SHAMAZING!


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Well that throw last night made my irl buddy quit Dota. Final straw. Honestly though I'm fine with that, he's super casual about gaming and doesn't really like losing. He's probably going back to WoW full time. Oh well, my winrate will probably go up now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have friends ditch the game like that?


Alot of my friends are like that, will ditch a game for very ******ed reasons, like loosing. Super competitive must win at all times type people, that honestly aren't that good to begin with.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Grats on grabbing a ticket!
> 
> Take some pics for us!
> 
> How much did you end up spending for the tickets?


$50 + 17 keys + drodo, so not a ton of actual cash ($90), but probably about $300 in total value. I had Drodo and Lockjaw from last year's international, so I didn't mind giving 1 of them up. Tough decision will be if my brother wants to go whether I use lockjaw to buy him a ticket. I bought it for him last year which is why I had 1 of each of the couriers (didn't luck out with Murissey), but that was $50, not $300!


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Edit: ZOMG 6.78 changelog is SHAMAZING!


That is a ton of changes. Really happy about getting some new blood into CM, would have liked troll to be there, but I will take it anyway. Glad they are trying to rework some of the rarely used heroes (Bloodseeker/Huskar types). I am not sure I love the new CM drafting format, but will have to see it first to really know.


----------



## WALSRU

This patch is really, really smart. So used to Riot overreacting to things this is very nice and conservative.

Personal Highlights:
-Doom, one of my favorite heroes now with amazing Agh's upgrade!

-Centaur in CM, this could be interesting

-ES true counter to PL now

-Gyro Flak Cannon Nerf, conservative but something needed done

-Kunkka... buffs? Ok









-LS Open Wounds range, great laning nerf

-LD hero is not ruined by Armlet fix but only skilled bear pilots with new bounty!!

-MEEPO Magic Resist BUFF ZOMG

-Necro Agh's buff, truly genius

-Brew Pandas get brawler, love it

-PL nerf, fairly minor, works for me as many teams have an answer for him

-Giant Troll ult nerf, thank god so ridiculous

The full changelog list


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> -Giant Troll ult nerf, thank god so ridiculous
> 
> The full changelog list


NOOO not my troll ulti, all admit it is a little ridiculous, but still, noooooooo!


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> -ES true counter to PL now
> 
> -LS Open Wounds range, great laning nerf


We'll see what happens, but you still need an aghs for anything to happen on the first point and IMO you'll likely be getting Wounds off anyway if you're with a halfway decent trilane.

Still, I'm not complaining except that Morph just got a small BAT decrease


----------



## Zulli85

Ice Blast duration increased from 8/9/10 to 17 with aghs

Doom now disables Feast, Backtrack, Dispersion, Juxtapose, Bristleback and Blood Bath

Aghanim's Doom duration doesn't count down while the target is within 550 range of Doombringer

Aghanim's Finger of Death CD decreased from 160/100/40 to 100/60/20

Guardian Angel AoE becomes global and affects buildings (including regen) with aghs

Bloodstone
- Initial charges increased from 6 to 8
- Can be activated to instantly kill yourself

Gem can no longer be destroyed

?????????????????????????

Posted the stuff that seems the most imba/weird to me, taking into consideration both pub and real games.


----------



## WALSRU

Aghs upgrades, aghs upgrades everywherrrre


----------



## Zulli85

I guarantee Doom is picked every single game of Dota that will ever be played. Go like midas bloodstone aghs shiva and just be the gayest thing you have ever seen in your entire life.


----------



## WALSRU

Dude you're onto my strat!

I already play Doom every chance I get, now he went from OK situational pick to top tier shut down 4v5 teamfights master of the universe.

I do think it's a bit much, but it's a step in the right direction because Sceptre on him was one of the most useless upgrades in the game.


----------



## hamzatm

ZOMG MEEPO MAGIC RESISTANCE

what more could you want
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Still, I'm not complaining except that Morph just got a small BAT decrease


Isn't that a buff? He needed one


----------



## Zulli85

You need a few items on him but the thing is he farms so fast that it almost doesn't matter. Between devour, midas, and any other farm he gets he'll be farmed. Items like bloodstone and aghs are easy to farm because of inexpensive individual items too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> ZOMG MEEPO MAGIC RESISTANCE
> 
> what more could you want
> Isn't that a buff? He needed one


Yes. He attacks a little faster.


----------



## hamzatm

Necrolyte aghas reaper's scythe, buyback disabled.

Just wow

OH NOES sentries got nerfed









ef, red, I know this hurts..

Regarding Doom aghas, 550 range isn't that much. I doubt it will be as useful as you immediately expect in teamfights, but it does help to eliminate a hero more than before. Time will tell!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Necrolyte aghas reaper's scythe, buyback disabled.
> 
> Just wow
> 
> OH NOES sentries got nerfed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ef, red, I know this hurts..
> 
> Regarding Doom aghas, 550 range isn't that much. I doubt it will be as useful as you immediately expect in teamfights, but it does help to eliminate a hero more than before. Time will tell!


Yeah it sucks . Most of the heroes that I like to play currently all got a buff Venge, Veno, Ogre, Disruptor and AA. Im watching Raidcall D2L and new features were added to spectators mode after the latest update. You get a visual notification if someone buys an item and broadcaster can post popup messages too pretty cool features


----------



## evilferret

Finally back from work and so much action!

Hey Walrus, thanks for the encouragement!

I've lost way too many IRL friends in Dota. The ones that still play once in awhile will only play bots.

Nice LilBuckz! Hope you get an item from TI3 worth the Drodo!

Sentry ward nerf might be a secret god send for me, it forces me to transition to gem earlier which I should be doing.

Slowly going through the changelog. Few heroes I want to try now.

Deny XP range got changed, think this hurts me a bit.

Edit: Anybody know a trustworthy trader selling bulk keys?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Isn't the change log for Dota 1 and not 2?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Isn't the change log for Dota 1 and not 2?


Yeah but they make the same exact changes for Dota 2. Dunno when it'll be released but I'm guessing it won't be that long. It's a patch for TI3 so everyone can lol at the new imba strats.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah but they make the same exact changes for Dota 2. Dunno when it'll be released but I'm guessing it won't be that long. It's a patch for TI3 so everyone can lol at the new imba strats.


So many changes lol.


----------



## mylilpony

As someone who loves to offlane, really bummed bout clockwerk's nerf, especially against popular naix trilanes.

As someone who loves to offlane, reallly love timbersaw's buffs. He always had mana issues and those all help. He's really great, I've 1v 2 /3 against kotl/pl or naix trilanes and gotten kills...so this should only make things easier.









Also, if treant wasn't a first tier hero by now, he should be. Bumemd about sentry nerf, pretty sure that means you can't place the ward in the river top and check both north and south of river anymore.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Isn't that a buff? He needed one


Yes, but IMO he's still below the happy medium of balance that he needs. Pre-6.75 he was too much, but now he takes way too long to come online to be considered useful.


----------



## HarrisLam

hell yea EF it was freaking awesome. Also get to see a crap load of fine looking young ladies there








If anyone is interested in seeing the duck, I can upload a photo when I get home









Anyone has any idea what's the best matchup to pick spirit breaker against? Like, in terms of general roles. For example, against a bunch of squishies, SB is a decent pick obviously. I probably wont pick him against PL / Luna / Jugg

what about item choices? I currently go treads, urn, MoM first if not against too many nukes/stuns, otherwise BKB first. And i'm debating if drums are any good on him.

Though it's pretty hard to catch someone all by himself to be honest. In early ganking stage, it is also hard to bring down an enemy hero all the way from full hp. Still want to learn them though, he is like the late-game-capable version of night stalker.


----------



## WALSRU

Drums are fine imo but I'd only take it in place of urn, getting both puts you way behind. If you've already got MoM and Bkb I think usually my next pick up if doing OK I go for Crystalis next. Another nice cheap pick up would be Medallion. Otherwise I'm usually picking up S&Y or AC. I personally never go for solo ganks unless I'm stupid fed. Usually best to go after someone and ping like crazy so your team gets a follow up stun.


----------



## Masked

My flow valve between the rads blew last night and in the very least, fried my RIVE IV...So, I'm out for a bit -- Thankfully it's covered but, I won't be back with a computer until Wednesday-ish, if I'm lucky.

Thanks for the offers for invites, guys -- Found where I can buy them at .03c/per so, I think I'm all set!


----------



## Awsan

WOW! just played a game and it was EPIC

Game ID: 207952387

I was rubick,watch the game trust me you will be amused


----------



## evilferret

Hope you get your comp fixed soon Masked!

Anybody have a Dragon background for a Dota Ancients background?


----------



## Deceit

Going to be drafting Necrolyte every single game now.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Drums are fine imo but I'd only take it in place of urn, getting both puts you way behind. If you've already got MoM and Bkb I think usually my next pick up if doing OK I go for Crystalis next. Another nice cheap pick up would be Medallion. Otherwise I'm usually picking up S&Y or AC. I personally never go for solo ganks unless I'm stupid fed. Usually best to go after someone and ping like crazy so your team gets a follow up stun.


urn is like a lv 4 item so I'm not too sure if it affects my item too much, I mean after all there arent a lot of set-up items for SB.

I was a bit tempted to get SnY but I always feel that the yasha part is somewhat a waste on a str hero, even if this hero gets dmg buff with the MS. It is an extremely easy item to assemble though so that is a big plus.

I dont wanna go solo gank either unless dude is at like 200 hp early game or 500 hp late game....I did what you mentioned last game with him, just ping the crap out, I myself aint got anything, but I set up weaver for some nice food (a slardar too). Just that in that game my team is probably a 4 stack and had incredible teamwork so my existence was not very valuable. I mostly charge in, disable 1 person and then act as a meat shield.

Have to play him more to get used to it. Most likely I wont be able to play him when playing with you guys though. In early game, his charge + ult combo requires no delay in between if it is to a hero with a stun, and the latency I got will break the combo


----------



## WALSRU

Yasha is a cheap/great chasing and bashing buff on SB. MoM is the riskier way to do it but sometimes just gets you blown up (obviously). He might not be AGI but never underestimate Yasha's efficiency on any right clicker.


----------



## hamzatm

Don't base your pick depending on specific heroes the enemy has or predefined ideas you may have in your head (without justifying them properly), like not picking SB just because the enemy has a luna or a jugg.

Sometimes people just over-think stuff and end up making decisions that didn't have to be made! Get rid of the definitions we sometimes have that X hero should never be picked against Y hero, and instead understand why that can be the case.

For example, the reason you may think it bad to pick SB against Luna and Jugg is probably because of their solo kill ultimates. Does that mean you cannot do well with SB? Of course not, Dota is not based upon specific situations like a Spirit Breaker solo charging a Luna, it is an entire game with 5 heroes on each team. You just need to adjust your playstyle to account for that Omnislash or whatever.

Your thought process should be less like: "they have nyx so I simply won't play any int hero"
and more like "My team needs an int stunner so I will pick Lion, I will use sentries and not walk in dangerous areas to counter the enemy Nyx"

Another example: "I want to pick a Juggernaut and my game plan is this: to solo farm all over the map in any situation and just use bladefury+teleport to escape ganks", THEN if the enemy picks someone who can stop your magic immune TP like Clockwerk (before the cogs nerf







) you should either not pick Jugg or alternatively adjust your game plan - play an active role in ganks instead of solo farming. This is more justified theorycrafting than something like "they have PL I can't pick drow" or whatever.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Hamza! You give me belief any hero will work if you play it right!

Hopefully we can get the lower tier inhouse set up next month.


----------



## Deceit

Furion is literally the biggest piece of **** ever created.

Why is this disgusting thing even in the game?


----------



## HarrisLam

*[EDITED]*

agreed and disagreed. At least I REALLY dont want to pick drow against PL lol....PL is special, killing him is not the hard part, it's finding him. The only way to overpower a PL with drow is to challenge him in a hunting contest, or if team already has a half decent AOE solution. I mean....Luna has glaives, jugg has bladefury(that also cancels mana burn in the duration, am i right?), even weaver has shikuchi, drow has nothing AOE except silence. In fact, if you let PL get too close you even lose your ultimate bonus(does the lance illusion kill the bonus? If it does its even worse...).

But ya, I think that example is too extreme. PL is too "unique" as an example to talk about. IMO he really should be reworked as a hero. At the current state, not having any AOE solution against this guy as a team is simply unwise.

Some heros are flexible and can fit to game plan by shifting play style. Some just can't due to skill set limitations, and when playing these heros, one will have to be cautious if there is a hard counter on the other side. My worthless 2 cents

*I just think Im the kind of players that like heros in certain styles, and would pick another hero for a different task.* rent task. The only heros that I do 2 roles with are probably tidehunter and lion. If I find out team is actually good, I go full support. Otherwise, I roam and gank like crazy and try to secure kills for myself.

I guess I shouldnt say I dont want to pick SB against luna or jugg. I just "would like to play another hero". Not too fixed with my choices. When I said that, I meant nothing more than "not playing sniper against a slardar."

I guess picking SB against jugg is fine as I don't normal counter-pick against jugg anyway. Can't ult on him when he spins or omnislash, but at least if I don't solo gank on him he can't do much to me either. Probably pick on someone else constantly until the 5-man time comes, SB and jugg can get along pretty well









Against luna I usually either pick PL because I can outfarm her that way, or Void because he is a harder carry. If they have those heros and my team already has like 3 carry heros, I'll just pick a semi-support lion and pray for the best.

If the other team has great teamwork I lose anyway, so I just try my best to account for what my team lacks, and what is the best against the other team, picking to have a solution to a potential problem, etc.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Furion is literally the biggest piece of **** ever created.
> 
> Why is this disgusting thing even in the game?


You must have never played a game with techies in it.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> You must have never played a game with techies in it.










 well played sir


----------



## Sunz

Hi, can i get an invite for the ocn dota 2 club. Ive been playing a more dota 2 lately.
My steam id is gianz900.
TY.


----------



## hamzatm

WALL OF TEXT INC I apologize in advance.

HarrisLam it's fine, everyone is entitled to their own play style I wasn't bashing you I just saw your comment and wanted to use it as an example for a concept that I know many people are suffering from - I used to be the same myself until I realised the reality of the situation, and I'm pretty sure you awesome people want to step it to the next level? The point when you do make this transition, when you stop yourself from the mentality of "wanting to play another hero" just because of an enemy pick, is the point where you will make a huge jump as a Dota player: from someone who does stuff based upon gut feeling and doesn't really know why, to someone who really thinks for himself and understands and knows the game - playing the game and knowing exactly where you stand, in your complete comfort zone and recognizing exactly what you need to do and having fun doing it.

There's nothing wrong with playing a hero only one way, but you are needlessly stopping yourself from one of the most fun aspects of Dota (IMO) - stuff like support spectre and sniper or carry puck. Mmmm.

But really it's not just having fun, understanding why stuff happens and not limiting your picks based on "definitions" you picked up, will make your picking and your playstyle so much more effective

So in all honesty Harris you are just a convenient example of what I mean, I don't mean to demean your play at all but if you want to be an awesome Dota player and fit right in to Very High games and all that good stuff then I'm pretty sure this will help.

For example


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I meant nothing more than "not playing sniper against a slardar."



This my friend, is exactly what I mean. Sniper owns Slardar as much as Slardar owns Sniper. He tries to sprint at you and headshot rapes him, he tries to run and headshot slows him, when he is running away with sprint +damage assassinate will do tremendous damage; But on the other hand slardar can own a solo farming sniper.

So what can you do? You can not pick sniper and needlessly limit yourself, or you can pick sniper and adjust your playstyle from what is standard: be aggressively ganking that slardar and own him all game.
Don't think "Slardar owns Sniper", rather think "Slardar owns a solo farming sniper 1v1 for most of early and mid game because of amplify damage and sprint to close the distance and stun to keep him in place" and see how you can work around it.
"Slardar is squishy during sprint unless he went tank items, in which case he has less damage, and Slardar can only get the opportunity to initiate on Sniper if Sniper allows it by solo farming, in addition if slardar does not have a strong early laning phase he will be useless"

It's a similar story with Riki vs Slardar. Slardar counters invis, but if Riki initiates on slardar and smokes him, Slardar gets desssssstroyed. Both can work against the other, the one that comes out on top is the one who recognises their weaknesses and strengths - the one who knows why, not just "what".


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Against luna I usually either pick PL because I can outfarm her that way, or Void because he is a harder carry. If they have those heros and my team already has like 3 carry heros, I'll just pick a semi-support lion and pray for the best.

If the other team has great teamwork I lose anyway, so I just try my best to account for what my team lacks, and what is the best against the other team, picking to have a solution to a potential problem, etc.



Accounting for what your team lacks is excellent playstyle, the point I am making is to do that, but don't do it needlessly based on "definitions" that you may have in your head. Rather do it based on reasons.

E.g. Your team has 3 agis who can carry and a strength (something completely random like AM safelane, Drow mid, Tide and Mirana hardlane), you need to lane with your hard carry bot and your brain is telling you "crap we need a pure support int or we'll lose", so based upon your "definition" you pick a hardcore support int hero like kotl or dazzle or even lion or whatever.

And you go support your carry bot, and what happens? You can't do anything about their offlane bounty hunter. He comes and kills the big creeps in your pulls and you can't stop him because he has stout shield and your attacks tickle. He uses jinada and invis strike to bring your HP down and bullies you out of lane (although your AM farms) and he gets tons of XP and basically wins his lane (just getting xp and not dying is enough for an offlaner to win his lane), and he smoke ganks mid and top at 6 despite your massive warding and dust and all that stuff and your team gets off to a bad start and lose the game.

What your team actually needed was
1. someone who can keep their offlane BH out of XP range permanently
2. someone who can keep their snowball carries from snowballing by ganking actively
3. someone who can push towers or help to push towers to snowball your own team, give that AM time and space to farm

So if on the other hand you thought about what your team needs, which hero can do all that? Juggernaut comes to mind. Keep bounty hunter out with spin and sentries, keep their carries and mid laner down with his ganking skills, and taking lots of towers early with healing ward - and Jugg by the way is fine buying wards and dust and everything all game. And omnislash with tides ultimate can destroy teamfights. He would be an excellent pick for your team and amazingly he isn't a hardcore support int hero!

Just a strange example where you don't need a hard support int, because people seem to think every team must have one.

tl dr; think about what you do in Dota. Be the better player. Analyse what your team actually needs and pick based on that, not on the theory of hero counters or predefined ideas.


----------



## Zulli85

I'd rather play against furion (prophet) than a lot of other heroes in the game. He is pretty squishy so all you need is like two people with a stun and you can kill him over and over. Even if he farms dps items you should still be able to own him because he is alone a lot of the time.


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> You must have never played a game with techies in it.


I mostly play captains mode whether in leagues or scrims. Techies is never seen in those games.

I hate Furion because I like running offensive trilanes with a safelane carry (particularly Lone Druid) then running heavy 5-man midgame with teamfight/push, and he is a very good hero against this strategy. Most of these days if I see a Furion I'll still run a similar strategy but with more counter split-push. I like putting a solo Antimage against him in lane as it works very well (AM will get freefarm past level 3 or so and get a 13 minute battlefury).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> I mostly play captains mode whether in leagues or scrims. Techies is never seen in those games.
> 
> I hate Furion because I like running offensive trilanes with a safelane carry (particularly Lone Druid) then running heavy 5-man midgame with teamfight/push, and he is a very good hero against this strategy. Most of these days if I see a Furion I'll still run a similar strategy but with more counter split-push. I like putting a solo Antimage against him in lane as it works very well (AM will get freefarm past level 3 or so and get a 13 minute battlefury).


Techies isn't in Dota 2 yet and it would be imba there weren't strategies/heroes to counter your 5 man strat.


----------



## evilferret

Ugh, I need to stop collecting items and buckle down to get some practice in.

Feel like I'm getting worse mechanically with the more game theory I'm picking up.

Hopefully we'll have the next inhouse setup for next month!

I need somebody to yell me into Dota shape.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys ...

I just wanted to find out if who the "best" Natures Prophet player is ... both for off-laning and Jungling ... ...

I am looking to mess around with NP for a bit seems my fave heroes got nerfed and it is between NP and Doom ... So I figured NP is more of a pro choice ... lol

*::: EDIT :::*

Just noticed my poor spelling ... ROFL


----------



## HarrisLam

ROFL @ natures profit

Hey Ham, thanks for the advice!! I feel the things you said are of course possible, I just dont think I'm up for the challenge at this moment. I'm most willing to try out new heros when I'm with a team I can trust, even heros in different roles that people usually play them in. Just hard to have new strats work out with strangers, I'm sure you understand that.

Hey EF, for the above reason, MUST GO SAME LANE next time we play, lolz...

I'm going to go off my main tracks and pick random heros. Support necro now seems to be a decent choice









Is the new changlog with necro ult with scepter disabling buyback already in effect? I currently buy boots then go mek, scepter and sheep, wards in between, don't know what to do beyond that though.


----------



## Xeqn

nope, but since icefrog pretty much released 6.78 for ti3 the patch should come along soon enough


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ROFL @ natures profit


What now ? ... Is NP that bad ?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ROFL @ natures profit
> 
> Hey Ham, thanks for the advice!! I feel the things you said are of course possible, I just dont think I'm up for the challenge at this moment. I'm most willing to try out new heros when I'm with a team I can trust, even heros in different roles that people usually play them in. Just hard to have new strats work out with strangers, I'm sure you understand that.
> 
> Hey EF, for the above reason, MUST GO SAME LANE next time we play, lolz...
> 
> I'm going to go off my main tracks and pick random heros. Support necro now seems to be a decent choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the new changlog with necro ult with scepter disabling buyback already in effect? I currently buy boots then go mek, scepter and sheep, wards in between, don't know what to do beyond that though.


Rod of Atos is pretty good - but if you can get a Bloodstone within the first 25min rushed after brown boots, you should have most of your farm covered for 50 minutes. After that it becomes pretty situational.


----------



## HarrisLam

Do I really wanna get bloodstone? If I do, I most likely can't get scepter until very late, even later if my team is in need of sheep

I can understand the logic behind bloodstone, just don't know how it works out in reality

saw guys with dagon builds too, but I want to be more team oriented so that's a no

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> What now ? ... Is NP that bad ?


because it is natures prophet....

Is it a real nickname or you just randomly typed that (typo)? Cuz if its the latter then I gotta say, name fits him fairly well


----------



## hamzatm

Bloodstone makes you tanky and infinite mana means you can constantly heal yourself, your teammates, your creeps, your entire side during pushes inbetween pushes and straight after fights, and if you die you heal anyone nearby. You don't even need to actively build up charges, just don't let yourself get killed and waste them, that's pretty much how it works out. Makes your team have like 5k more HP overall during even the shortest fights and chases.

That much heal makes it pretty challenging to so much as lose a fight!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> because it is natures prophet....
> 
> Is it a real nickname or you just randomly typed that (typo)? Cuz if its the latter then I gotta say, name fits him fairly well


It was an Ironic Typo I guess ... Especially seems he is an epic farmer ... hahaha ...


----------



## Sisaroth

Bloodstone on NP is pretty terrible imo. Split pushing is his strength and bloodstone does nothing to let you split push faster. Semi-carry with hand of midas, shadow blade and orchid is my preferred build on him. He has a very good attack animation so dps items make him a lot stronger.
If you have a bad game and your farm is slow then get a sheepstick instead of orchid, it's more useful late-game.
Scepter and rod of atos are also pretty crappy.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> Bloodstone on NP is pretty terrible imo. Split pushing is his strength and bloodstone does nothing to let you split push faster. Semi-carry with hand of midas, shadow blade and orchid is my preferred build on him. He has a very good attack animation so dps items make him a lot stronger.
> If you have a bad game and your farm is slow then get a sheepstick instead of orchid, it's more useful late-game.
> Scepter and rod of atos are also pretty crappy.


no dude necrolyte


----------



## redalert

Alliance finally lost a match to Mouz. There was a standin for Loda for the games.


----------



## WALSRU

S[A]Y IT [A]IN'T SOOOOOOO


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> S[A]Y IT [A]IN'T SOOOOOOO


----------



## evilferret

Hahaha, nice one Walrus!









Anybody up for another inhouse mid July?


----------



## hamzatm

Well the [A]sshol*s kicked out EternalEnvy, what more do they deserve

I do hope so ef! What was the turn out like last time, did we get a full set of 10 OCNers?


----------



## evilferret

I think we had all OCN for the first game but it didn't last as long as the previous one.

Think we did worse with internal matchmaking than previously. I might have to stop complaining about Valve's MMR.

I'm going to be MIA for 1-4 weeks (depending) so won't be able to set up anything until July. I think it's the same for Doc.

Hopefully the next inhouse we can get more people. I know we have enough members for a high and normal lvl games.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> Bloodstone on NP is pretty terrible imo. Split pushing is his strength and bloodstone does nothing to let you split push faster. Semi-carry with hand of midas, shadow blade and orchid is my preferred build on him. He has a very good attack animation so dps items make him a lot stronger.
> If you have a bad game and your farm is slow then get a sheepstick instead of orchid, it's more useful late-game.
> Scepter and rod of atos are also pretty crappy.


This. Exactly this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Alliance finally lost a match to Mouz. There was a standin for Loda for the games.


Lul stand-in games don't count imo. Loda is irreplaceable plus it messes with team synergy.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys ... Me with noob questions again ... lol

1) Doom vs Natures Prophet (both as a hero in general when jungling)
2) How long should you jungle and do you jungle while not ganking ? (10min or more ?)
2) What is a good HoM time for jungling, should it be your first item ?


----------



## mylilpony

so...20 bucks to spend..what should i buy? courier + keys?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> so...20 bucks to spend..what should i buy? courier + keys?


Whatever you think looks good, unless you trading. Than whatever is new and keys.

Common keys are cheaper on the community market by 10-20% but you need to catch the deals. People put up cheap keys randomly.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> This. Exactly this.


No one even suggested bloodstone on NP, it was a misunderstanding, as we told the guy that posted that


----------



## amputate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Anybody up for another inhouse mid July?


Not sure if I'd rather play or cast...








Regardless, I'm up for some more dota!

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redalert

Yeah Zulli I agree the 1st game standing was playing carry the next 2 games Alliance switch people to different roles like S4 was not playing mid. Not sure what happend to Loda he was on earlier guessing Internet issues. Figures I bet on [A] that game and one guy is missing


----------



## amputate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> so...20 bucks to spend..what should i buy? courier + keys?


If you are buying keys make sure to buy them from the steamcommunity market as they are a bit cheaper.
But allow me to suggest getting a TI3 compendium!
You'll get a courier, bonus xp for 70 more days I believe and more coil stuff








Well worth it imo.

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mebby

I'm having a hard time getting gold in public games, any tips?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think we had all OCN for the first game but it didn't last as long as the previous one.
> 
> Think we did worse with internal matchmaking than previously. I might have to stop complaining about Valve's MMR.
> 
> I'm going to be MIA for 1-4 weeks (depending) so won't be able to set up anything until July. I think it's the same for Doc.
> 
> Hopefully the next inhouse we can get more people. I know we have enough members for a high and normal lvl games.


Yeah I'm pretty much unable to organize ANYTHING till July 10th ish (Just found out I've got another Training I've got to do after my 2 weeks of Training arg! so yeah is life gonna ever just stop so I can play DOTA? LOL)


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting gold in public games, any tips?


practice against bots


----------



## WALSRU

Never be ashamed to play against bots whenever you feel like it. I've got a good grip on most of the heroes because I find bots a great way to unwind and enjoy the game in a relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## hamzatm

I'd say play for fun and practice against real people, if you want a relaxed atmosphere feel free relax your own atmosphere by your own mentality (play for fun!) or just play with mates! Don't worry about your wins or anything like that, because that really isn't a measure of skill. Wins and stats is a measure of progress and that's it.


----------



## evilferret

Bots are a good way to unwind and get an idea for a new hero.

Need to get more pub experience but whenever I make a mistake in a pub game I'm twice as harsh on myself.

Hope you get free time soon Doc! When I get back, I'll see if we have interest for a "training" camp sort of deal weekly or biweekly.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> No one even suggested bloodstone on NP, it was a misunderstanding, as we told the guy that posted that


Was more-so referring to his item suggestions etc.


----------



## TheOddOne

I still play vs bots sometimes to feed my ego.


----------



## That Guy

I've been having good luck with the Solo Matchmaking lately. The teams I've been matched with legitimately have the drive to win. Communication has been great, team synergy in general has been great. Makes me wish everyone played that way.

6 win streak right now, let's see if I can make it 7 or even 8 tonight!


----------



## evilferret

OMG Harris, Luna items inbound!

They added Luna protocols or what not so items should be making its way in soon.

Edit: Somebody asked for Buttercup in channel. Remind me to trade it to you. Just give me equal stuff (tip me extra if you feel it warranted!).

After my trip I'll try setting up an inhouse trading thing. Might be easier trading inhouse to complete some sets.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> OMG Harris, Luna items inbound!
> 
> They added Luna protocols or what not so items should be making its way in soon.
> 
> Edit: Somebody asked for Buttercup in channel. Remind me to trade it to you. Just give me equal stuff (tip me extra if you feel it warranted!).
> 
> After my trip I'll try setting up an inhouse trading thing. Might be easier trading inhouse to complete some sets.


Doh! forgot I was suppose to do that...I'll set it up as I'll have some time on my work trip just no access to steam


----------



## evilferret

No worries Doc, I probably won't be online for at least a week.

Might be heading back a bit earlier than planned so probably have time to help you in 2 weeks.

Hey Doc, think we can set up a training inhouse bi weekly starting in July?

Whoever wanted that Buttercup, let me know before I leave!


----------



## WALSRU

So I made a new discovery this week (probably old news to you guys), discovered hands down my favorite caster. I hope this guy gets a stream going for TI3. He is really REALLY professional sounding, reminds me of ESPN radio.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieJ7Q8o7zFQ

Let me know what you think.


----------



## evilferret

Ayesee has a voice like buttah.

Been picking him when available for replays.


----------



## WALSRU

Eargasm. Besides that he does have the gift of really relaying what's going on quickly, especially in teamfights. I feel like I can follow the match without even seeing it. Much better than Tobi's total gibberish. I still like the Tobi, but he can get annoying sometimes.


----------



## evilferret

Ayasee is the closest we got to a radio broadcaster. Still isn't at the point we can just listen and know what's happening but its closer than Tobi.

Ugh, need more keys!


----------



## Sisaroth

He has a good voice but i prefer LD / purge. Merlini was also pretty good at eastern quals.


----------



## WALSRU

Purge puts me to sleep, he's monotone and criticizes builds/items too often. I still watch his channel though. When he was streaming TI3 East, I was all zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## redalert

People either love Tobi or hate him. None of the casters really annoy me that much but Blaze is kinda slow with the camera a little bit too much not sure if it its lag on his end.


----------



## oipunx

If anyone wants to add me









oipunx or/and oirigho at steam, pretty much new to DOTA2 so I wouldn't mind join someone who knows what it does.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> If anyone wants to add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oipunx or/and oirigho at steam, pretty much new to DOTA2 so I wouldn't mind join someone who knows what it does.


Join the OCN chatroom and hang out!

How new are you?


----------



## Jim888

I dont mind Tobi or Purge, Blaze for me is just ROTFL fail too much

I do like Ayasee but I prefer Lumi's analysis much more...and I usually do the camera work myself, unless I'm busy and cant do camera control.

Also did I hear right that EternalEnvy was kicked off Alliance?


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Join the OCN chatroom and hang out!
> 
> How new are you?


Just few BOT games (3 ~4)
I wasn't able to play the game due freezing, since yesterday update has been working fine, so I have 1 (limited) day of experience lol.


----------



## redalert

6.78 incoming http://store.steampowered.com/news/?appids=570&appgroupname=Dota+2&headlines=1#


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> Just few BOT games (3 ~4)
> I wasn't able to play the game due freezing, since yesterday update has been working fine, so I have 1 (limited) day of experience lol.


Add me so i can explain to you the basics about the game
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198061017208/


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Add me so i can explain to you the basics about the game


Just did


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> Just did


Hey, sorry chatroom was a bit quiet today. Hope you found some games with other OCN members.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

What exactly is this "back door" thing that people have spoken about ... ... I read that the patch now makes back dooring harder and I don't even know what it is ... lol

They also mentioned that they fixed Trolls Axes ... ... does that mean the glitch where you use axes and they do no damage has been fixed ?


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey, sorry chatroom was a bit quiet today. Hope you found some games with other OCN members.
> 
> Welcome aboard!


Thank you








I will see if I can catch you up guys some time.


----------



## demoship

n/m


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> What exactly is this "back door" thing that people have spoken about ... ... I read that the patch now makes back dooring harder and I don't even know what it is ... lol
> 
> They also mentioned that they fixed Trolls Axes ... ... does that mean the glitch where you use axes and they do no damage has been fixed ?


Attacking towers/barracks when there are no nearby creeps.


----------



## hamzatm

Casting?

I "less prefer" LD and Purge because frankly they don't know much about Dota compared to others. I get bored by their pointing out super obvious stuff and whatever. I haven't watched Purge cast a pro game in a while though (not my style of caster), I saw a few of his Purge casts a pub though where its pretty natural to criticize builds because its a pub and the builds are bad









Luminous used to be my fave, educational while making hilarious comments to keep it funny, and he knew his stuff. My absolute favourite is the Lumi and EternalEnvy dual casts, because EE just knows everything about competitive Dota. You want to learn, you watch them casts!

Must check out this Ayesee dude, ty for that!

Oh and Tobi doesn't know that much about Dota either. When I say doesn't know much, I don't mean they are bad or anything I simply mean there is no in-depth or insightful analysis, they like to just point out super obvious stuff and it gets kinda old. Regarding Tobi, he likes to start shouting and going crazy over the slightest bit of action even when you just know absolutely nothing is going to happen. Like simple harass in a trilane and he was on top volume screaming "OMG NET BY NAGA AND A DEFENSIVE ILLUMINATE FROM KOTL, HE HITS HIM ONCE, TWICE, WILL THIS BE FIRST BLOOD??" and the guy that got harassed just strolled away with half his HP still remaining. Wasn't even close.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So I made a new discovery this week (probably old news to you guys), discovered hands down my favorite caster. I hope this guy gets a stream going for TI3. He is really REALLY professional sounding, reminds me of ESPN radio.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieJ7Q8o7zFQ
> 
> Let me know what you think.


That same game has been casted by Lumi and LD, I just noticed the top comment (it's pretty harsh):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Why does LD always repeat everything lumi says and﻿ pretend it's his idea?
Between his clueless casting and the obnoxious voice, he's easily the worst caster in dota.



Feel sorry for LD.


----------



## Piorzao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> Attacking towers/barracks when there are no nearby creeps.


T2/T3/T4 towers have back door protection. however T1 does not!

just to make it clear


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piorzao*
> 
> T2/T3/T4 towers have back door protection. however T1 does not!
> 
> just to make it clear


but T1 (and T2) just got an armor buff so it makes it a bit harder now to just take them down (18 armor buffed to 20)


----------



## Emissary of Pain

LOL ... Can't believe I have been backdooring the whole time with troll and not realizing it ...

Now that he has been nerfed though I am not sure it would be as easy ...

Anyone got some good and recent windrunner matches I could watch ... really want to learn to play her


----------



## Solarin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Casting?
> 
> I "less prefer" LD and Purge because frankly they don't know much about Dota compared to others. I get bored by their pointing out super obvious stuff and whatever. I haven't watched Purge cast a pro game in a while though (not my style of caster), I saw a few of his Purge casts a pub though where its pretty natural to criticize builds because its a pub and the builds are bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luminous used to be my fave, educational while making hilarious comments to keep it funny, and he knew his stuff. My absolute favourite is the Lumi and EternalEnvy dual casts, because EE just knows everything about competitive Dota. You want to learn, you watch them casts!
> 
> Must check out this Ayesee dude, ty for that!
> 
> Oh and Tobi doesn't know that much about Dota either. When I say doesn't know much, I don't mean they are bad or anything I simply mean there is no in-depth or insightful analysis, they like to just point out super obvious stuff and it gets kinda old. Regarding Tobi, he likes to start shouting and going crazy over the slightest bit of action even when you just know absolutely nothing is going to happen. Like simple harass in a trilane and he was on top volume screaming "OMG NET BY NAGA AND A DEFENSIVE ILLUMINATE FROM KOTL, HE HITS HIM ONCE, TWICE, WILL THIS BE FIRST BLOOD??" and the guy that got harassed just strolled away with half his HP still remaining. Wasn't even close.
> 
> EDIT:
> That same game has been casted by Lumi and LD, I just noticed the top comment (it's pretty harsh):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Why does LD always repeat everything lumi says and﻿ pretend it's his idea?
> Between his clueless casting and the obnoxious voice, he's easily the worst caster in dota.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel sorry for LD.


Ayesee is alright. People lose their minds about his radio voice (mostly his setup), but his analysis is usually average in terms of depth. I would definitely put him at the same level as Tobi. This is not to say either are bad.

Purge and LD absolutely have a high degree of game knowledge and that harsh comment you linked is pretty off base. This is also coming from someone who cannot stand LD personally. Also, comparing them to Luminous is a little unfair as the guy basically invented Dota casting.


----------



## Sisaroth

I used to like lumi but imo he got a bit to full of himself. He makes to many bad calls and then pretend he was right. That's why i also love the lumi + EE casts because EE always points it out when lumi says something stupid and then they start *****ing







. I used to not like LD but imo he got more knowledgeable than lumi without being as annoying as lumi.

And ignore youtube top comments. Watch lumi + LD casts on beyondthesummit and everyone is hating on lumi. Watch the same game on LuminousInverse and everying is hating on LD. Fanboys







.


----------



## evilferret

Hey Emissary, if you find some good WR games let me know. I can always use more games to review.

My trip got pushed back a few days so be around and free. Hope to catch a few games with you guys before I leave.


----------



## dave1991

^Try looking for recent Na`Vi matches. Dendi played WR though I doubt you guys would enjoy the game because he really stomped the opponent and beat them < 20 minutes.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Even stompings will show you how to play a hero ... I will take a look ... ... As soon as Steam actually logs me in ... ... sigh


----------



## WALSRU

So after a really lulzy bot game, I have a desire to go pub stomp hero with full carry Brewmaster. With mid game Phase, Drums, Manta, Armlet, the dodge and crit makes him an absolute monster against right click lanes. I know Blink/Aghs is his typical core but with the right counterpick he's such a beast.

inb4yourbuildisstupidandyourstupid


----------



## dave1991

I just said that because he literally stomped them so fast that it's kinda hard for me to analyze his movements.


----------



## tensionz

I have lots of keys if anyone is interested (free of coarse).


----------



## evilferret

Hey Walrus! Whatever, as long as you know why you picked your builds I'm sure it's fine!

I love the weird builds if you got some sort of theme going for it!

We need to do Travern theme pubs!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So after a really lulzy bot game, I have a desire to go pub stomp hero with full carry Brewmaster. With mid game Phase, Drums, Manta, Armlet, the dodge and crit makes him an absolute monster against right click lanes. I know Blink/Aghs is his typical core but with the right counterpick he's such a beast.
> 
> inb4yourbuildisstupidandyourstupid


Your build is actually pretty good. You should try BD as well - it matches well with his Q


----------



## WALSRU

I always build blink on him. With this build I was mostly relying on racecar items jumping up to about 450ms with phase active. Close the gap and Q then easy chase. I'd be worried unless you're reaaally fat or have a level advantage the Blink makes you a poor brawler.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

EF, I've got a few WR items that aren't a part of my set if you wana take a look.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> EF, I've got a few WR items that aren't a part of my set if you wana take a look.


Just finished all my WR sets but let me take a look! Missing only the Myth bow.

Who wanted buttercup? I picked one up in a trade after hearing somebody wanting one.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just finished all my WR sets but let me take a look! Missing only the Myth bow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just finished all my WR sets


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just finished all my WR sets


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> all my WR sets


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> *all*


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So after a really lulzy bot game, I have a desire to go pub stomp hero with full carry Brewmaster. With mid game Phase, Drums, Manta, Armlet, the dodge and crit makes him an absolute monster against right click lanes. I know Blink/Aghs is his typical core but with the right counterpick he's such a beast.
> 
> inb4yourbuildisstupidandyourstupid


You forgot to mention you had the most baller wisp support evar....


----------



## evilferret

Sorry Walrus? I spent more time trading than playing the last 2 weeks.

BTW if the OCN tourney happens we're going to be the most blinged out team!


----------



## WALSRU

Just impressed sir, she has a lot of items!


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So I made a new discovery this week (probably old news to you guys), discovered hands down my favorite caster. I hope this guy gets a stream going for TI3. He is really REALLY professional sounding, reminds me of ESPN radio.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieJ7Q8o7zFQ
> 
> Let me know what you think.


:O you stole my caster.... You gotta credit me for vids I show you you meanie. ALL HAIL AYESEE


----------



## WALSRU

Stole nothing! I introduced you to the whole game and therefore all hitherto discoveries are credited to me.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Dota 2 has been infuriating me lately, more so than usual. I played the original Dota soon after its release and never had the problems I do now. I rarely ever have a "good" game. You know... one of those games that you particularly enjoy regardless if you actually win or lose. In a team, we win generally 99% of the time, atleast with the people I play with. But we are all in our mid-twenties and have other things to do so a lot of the time I also queue up solo. In solo I win about 1 out of every 5 and it seems worse in all-pick (I do about 50/50 with all pick and random).

Just in the last couple of games I lost;
1. We were up 30 kills, but in the end game we lost because we couldn't push nor could we ever field more than 3 players on the team during a team fight. I ended this game with 21/1/27 as Lich with all support items except for boots and ag scepter.
2. It was 5v4 in our favor and it felt like a 2-3v4 in their favor, because two of our team would always be off doing I have no idea what or a jungler that does not know when to stop jungling. Which gets to my next point.
3. Junglers that just do not stop jungling or are not capable. They read somewhere that "x" hero can jungle so that is all they do.
4. Everyone wants to be a carry and do mega damage without knowing how to be a carry. This is why all-pick seems god awful at the moment because even if we have a single support, normally they will build some sort of gimmicky carry build.
5. Positioning and knowing when to run. Many games I'm in I will watch my team initiate against a superior force and continue to watch the spectacle as more of my team walks in one-by-one into the slaughter. Regardless if you are new to this game or not, I have no clue what compels players to move in the direction against 5 enemies after 3 of their teammates have been melted.

_________

Also a little end note - If you want to learn this game, make sure your first few hundred hours are dedicated to random modes or even single draft. You are not learning or becoming good at the game if you corner yourself into only a handful of heros.


----------



## evilferret

Hahaha Walrus!

Hey like!

Random picks scares me now.

Luckily I'm getting over that with people here.

I need to work on my teamplay, the more I know the less I'm confident on where I should be or what I'm doing.

Edit: Whenever I hear going to jungle in a pub game I get scared. Very scared.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> Also a little end note - If you want to learn this game, make sure your first few hundred hours are dedicated to random modes or even single draft. You are not learning or becoming good at the game if you corner yourself into only a handful of heros.


I'm putting my thumb up as hard as I can!!!!


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> Dota 2 has been infuriating me lately, more so than usual. I played the original Dota soon after its release and never had the problems I do now. I rarely ever have a "good" game. You know... one of those games that you particularly enjoy regardless if you actually win or lose. In a team, we win generally 99% of the time, atleast with the people I play with. But we are all in our mid-twenties and have other things to do so a lot of the time I also queue up solo. In solo I win about 1 out of every 5 and it seems worse in all-pick (I do about 50/50 with all pick and random).
> 
> Just in the last couple of games I lost;
> 1. We were up 30 kills, but in the end game we lost because we couldn't push nor could we ever field more than 3 players on the team during a team fight. I ended this game with 21/1/27 as Lich with all support items except for boots and ag scepter.
> 2. It was 5v4 in our favor and it felt like a 2-3v4 in their favor, because two of our team would always be off doing I have no idea what or a jungler that does not know when to stop jungling. Which gets to my next point.
> 3. Junglers that just do not stop jungling or are not capable. They read somewhere that "x" hero can jungle so that is all they do.
> 4. Everyone wants to be a carry and do mega damage without knowing how to be a carry. This is why all-pick seems god awful at the moment because even if we have a single support, normally they will build some sort of gimmicky carry build.
> 5. Positioning and knowing when to run. Many games I'm in I will watch my team initiate against a superior force and continue to watch the spectacle as more of my team walks in one-by-one into the slaughter. Regardless if you are new to this game or not, I have no clue what compels players to move in the direction against 5 enemies after 3 of their teammates have been melted.
> 
> _________
> 
> Also a little end note - If you want to learn this game, make sure your first few hundred hours are dedicated to random modes or even single draft. You are not learning or becoming good at the game if you corner yourself into only a handful of heros.


I agree with alot of this but I think this has to do in large part to the popularity surge in DOTA recently. People are jumping into the game assuming it is played like LoL or knowing nothing about RTSs period. Its a high learning curve game. I almost feel that new people should be force to complete/play a certain amount of bot/practice games before the game will actually let them queue into pubs. Its a good idea for anyone to practice the basics of the game including people already acquainted with it. Your fundamentals can always be better. I my self have mostly stopped solo queue for this very reason. I feel sometimes like my options are teach dota or lose.

One of my biggest complaints is that people go into bot games and do silly/nonsense laning or builds and go "chill dude it's a bot game". I feel that this mentality, combined with new people seeing and being taught "wrong" ways to play leads to newer players to think that its a fantastic idea to steal farm from the carry or to force invoker into a dual safe/long lane -_-. Personally I play bot games generally the same way I do a pub/competitive game, because thats what it is - Practice. I dont mind doing goofy stuff sometimes but when this attitude is the prevailing atmosphere of a section of the game it screws with the learning process of new player who then have to relearn the game when coming into pubs.

All in all with the scene the way it is right now I'd say you have to find the joy in the game, even when getting rocked I usually just solidly enjoy playing the game because its well made and incredibly complex. If you no longer enjoy it, why torture yourself by forcing yourself to play it. You could find a new game or rediscover the fun of playing DOTA by doing something different. Anyway there's always lots of OCN peeps on to play with if youre interested and we're always looking for good players for stacks.

Just my 2 cents, Im by no means a professional DOTA player but I genuinely enjoy the game, also didnt mean to step on anyones toes with this post







. - Ninjas


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Like78Ninjas*
> 
> Just my 2 cents, Im by no means a professional DOTA player but I genuinely enjoy the game, also didnt mean to step on anyones toes with this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . - Ninjas


You made some valid points, especially about the surge of new players and the comparison between bot vs. regular games. I see that you are a rather new poster, don't worry about stepping on someone's toes around here, because it's a forum and it will happen regardless how polite you are or how careful you structure your words. So just be you, and since you're already a person that seems concerned with respect and how people interpret what you say, you'll be more than okay.


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> You made some valid points, especially about the surge of new players and the comparison between bot vs. regular games. I see that you are a rather new poster, don't worry about stepping on someone's toes around here, because it's a forum and it will happen regardless how polite you are or how careful you structure your words. So just be you, and since you're already a person that seems concerned with respect and how people interpret what you say, you'll be more than okay.


Thanks!


----------



## evilferret

Hmm... they finally got rid of XP range view and swapping nerfs.

Hey like! We playing tonight?


----------



## redalert

stupid steam server maintenance


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> stupid steam server maintenance


I hope they adding items, noticed the store is down.


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hmm... they finally got rid of XP range view and swapping nerfs.
> 
> Hey like! We playing tonight?


Most likely yes, Ill be on warframe for a bit but Ill be on dota at like 10ish est -


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Kind of off topic for the thread but for any of my DOTA peeps who are interested Steam is having a really good midweek madness sale on the Batman franchise. GotY edition for asylum and arkam city for $7.50 a piece. AC is a $50 game >.>. I picked it up cause thats less than I would spend on a chipotle trip....


----------



## WALSRU

Gotta love steam sales.

/off-topic


----------



## mylilpony

Axe taunt worth anything?


----------



## HarrisLam

so after games last night....

How do I do swaps?

Also, what exactly is the deny XP range nerf about?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so after games last night....
> 
> How do I do swaps?
> 
> Also, what exactly is the deny XP range nerf about?


Player list, right click name -> swap.

Deny range got increased to normal XP range. It used to be only 1000. I guess it'll make it easier to soak XP.

Patch also got rid of the range view. Guess people complained.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> Also a little end note - If you want to learn this game, make sure your first few hundred hours are dedicated to random modes or even single draft. You are not learning or becoming good at the game if you corner yourself into only a handful of heros.


It isn't efficient to corner yourself to a handful, but going random every game is a sure way to slow down your learning.

Fastest way to learn this game? Go through every hero one by one, find a guide on them and find out how they work. Then play them for a few games (a few!) just to get a feel, then move on to the next hero. Don't just random any which hero every game and have no clue what to do with them because that's a pretty good way to lose. Our brains work by reinforcement, a few games with a hero will ingrain their strengths and weaknesses in your mind. Otherwise it will take far longer to learn the heroes.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Player list, right click name -> swap.
> 
> Deny range got increased to normal XP range. It used to be only 1000. I guess it'll make it easier to soak XP.
> 
> Patch also got rid of the range view. Guess people complained.


do you mean in the past, if no one denies the ally creep and it dies, we only need to be in 1X00 range to get exp, but if someone denied it, we have to be in 1000 range to get that diminished exp?

(1X00 > 1000)

And now, they changed it so that when someone denied the creep, we also get the exp when at 1X00 range? So the exp range for denied and not denied used to be different?

Am I getting this right?

What is this range view thing then? ranged heros see further than melee heros or something?


----------



## evilferret

Edit: Might be wrong on the deny mechanics, need to read more. For some reason I thought the deny range and XP range were different.

Range view put a circle around your hero showing you the range. Been using it either for attack range with new heroes or XP range (works as a Pudge Hook check too, slight under XP range is lvl3 hook and slightly over was lvl4).

Few videos of AdmiralBulldog using it awhile back, helps with the LD spirit bear range.

Here's one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56J_5T8AANc

Edit: Is there any reason to deny creeps when there's no enemy heroes near at all? I know it makes my stats look nicer but after laning phase wouldn't having extra tower fodder be helpful?


----------



## Piorzao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Edit: Is there any reason to deny creeps when there's no enemy heroes near at all? I know it makes my stats look nicer but after laning phase wouldn't having extra tower fodder be helpful?


Control the lane.
Making sure its not pushed when you are farming, or pushing when you need.


----------



## evilferret

In laning phase I doubt you'll be alone in lane for the situation to pop up.

Wouldn't denying your creeps pull the creep line back? Not sure how denying helps you push.


----------



## Piorzao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> In laning phase I doubt you'll be alone in lane for the situation to pop up.
> 
> Wouldn't denying your creeps pull the creep line back? Not sure how denying helps you push.


I mean, you deny to control the lane.

Controlling the lane means, pushing/holding the lane when you need.


----------



## mykah89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> 3. Junglers that just do not stop jungling or are not capable. They read somewhere that "x" hero can jungle so that is all they do.


THIS. Whether its life stealer that cant make it 4 steps to the right lane to help gank.
Natures prophet that refuses to do anything else but hang out in the jungle, then push lanes solo stealing all the farm.

My all time favorite, i was a melee character, i cant remember which one right now, but i was laned solo up against jugg and warlock, natures prophet was in the jungle. After the first two minutes or so, it was pretty evident that i was not going to get any farm at all. I typed in chat and said they have free farm, i cant get a single hit, i really need natures prophet to come lane. He responds with something like, ohh no man, im farming. I eventually die...i keep repeating that natures prophet needs to come lane and jugg with free farm is going to be a serious problem. I eventually die again, i leave the lane out of pure disgust, i almost just closed out of the game from anger.

I find i go on runs, ill get a run of like 10 games where i win 7 or so, then ill get a run where i get the worst team mates ever and i lose 7.

I always get mad when im up against premade teams, you know the ones with all the same clan name , because they are usually coordinated and gank etc.
Well, i finally get a game where its me and 4 other [9mm] guys, so im thinking oh maybe ill have some good luck here. They turned out to be maybe the worst people
i have played with in my almost 500 pub games.

Last night, i had a game with a pretty good hero make up, but we needed support bad. I played partial support with skywrath and we had a necrolyte. We didnt have any wards as i was out of money from buying dust and what not. So i look at necrolytes inventory.....bloodstone and boots of travel....are you kidding me?! Are you a carry/pusher necrolyte. BUY SOME DAMN WARDS.

end rant


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piorzao*
> 
> I mean, you deny to control the lane.
> 
> Controlling the lane means, pushing/holding the lane when you need.


yeah if you do it right it makes farming the lane much safer when your mates are out ganking if your the #1 or #2 slot you can keep it close to your tower, or deep enough in your territory that if they gank you, you still can get away or have TP support in time.


----------



## evilferret

Okay super confused, thought the old deny range was 1000 but can't verify.

Guess I could have been wrong, haven't been following changelogs as much.

Edit: Wow, I was using super old mechanics, guess the fix was more for assist kills? I need to study up on current mechanics.


----------



## HarrisLam

If someone could confirm me about the deny / non-deny exp range thing it will be great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piorzao*
> 
> Control the lane.
> Making sure its not pushed when you are farming, or pushing when you need.


this.

solo farming getting all CS and the frontline gets closer and closer to your own tower is where its at. Never go too far when solo farming. If you want a lane to go back your side, you need to start hitting your own creeps once when they drop to half.

When no enemies are around you dont need to care about actual denies, just hit your creeps whenever you dont need to last hit.

of course when you want a lane pushed you leave them alone


----------



## evilferret

Well it should be 1200 now. I'll try testing it later tonight once I can grab somebody to help.

If somebody can confirm the old deny range, it'll be great.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Literally just had my worst game since downloading Dota 2 ... lol ...

Started off with a sub 1 min roshan followed by me laning against a Zeus and Skeleton King which completely out lane'd me as a troll ...

Then their SK, Ursa and Viper + Zeus just stole the game away from us


----------



## evilferret

No worries Emissary!

We'll get them next time!

It was a good lesson to check for lvl1 Rosh.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Agreed ... A great lesson to check rosh early ... but did they have to beat it into us so badly ... lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Agreed ... A great lesson to check rosh early ... but did they have to beat it into us so badly ... lol


you should be glad aint no pudge with 4 teammates, each is 4-8 levels above your entire team camping at your fountain when only 1 set of rax down

= game still have more than 15 mins to go if no hero push any lanes and they refuse to leave your fountain.

I dont get mad at after playing dota 2 for so long, this is about the only situation that makes me mad, I mean, REALLY mad.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I get mad when people refuse to finish ... ... I mean tower diving while the ancient is being destroyed I get ... ... but when they are all winning without any real resistance and they refuse to finish ... ... it really gets me mad ...

Has anyone tried troll since the most recent patch ... I am not sure if it was just lag or not but the way they have "reworked" whirling axes really sucks ... ... He doesn't run while doing it anymore ... he pauses for a split second then throws the axe and does the flip before you can start running again ... so most of the time it fails with ganks ...

*:::EDIT:::*

Has anyone had that fun error while watching replays that makes the replay freeze and not work ... you can hear the game but the rest stops ... (update delta not found ... or something like that)


----------



## hamzatm

dont heff 2 b mad gais


----------



## WALSRU

Got half the day off... DOTA DAAAYYYYY


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Got half the day off... DOTA DAAAYYYYY


Let me know when you're on Walrus!

Hey Harris! Hope to catch a few games with you soon!

Hey Hamza!

Anychance you know the old deny range and when they changed it? I had it stuck in my head it used to be 1000 but now I'm confused.


----------



## WALSRU

Just about 3 hours to go and then I'm free...

Everybody needs to be on so we can 5 stack. I'm prepared to carry hard today.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Let me know when you're on Walrus!
> 
> Hey Harris! Hope to catch a few games with you soon!
> 
> Hey Hamza!
> 
> Anychance you know the old deny range and when they changed it? I had it stuck in my head it used to be 1000 but now I'm confused.


Is that what you ask?


----------



## hamzatm

Hey ef!

Sorry lol I always thought it was the same as normal XP range (1200 right), what exactly happened then?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Hey ef!
> 
> Sorry lol I always thought it was the same as normal XP range (1200 right), what exactly happened then?


Patch notes confused me.

Deny XP and Bonus XP/Gold AOE is now the same as regular XP AOE (1000->1200)

I thought assist range got bumped recently in a patch and so confused on deny range.

Been playing as if deny range was 1000 since forever but a previous changelog indicates it was bumped up to 1200 awhile ago.

Oh, super not happy about the ward nerf! If I want to blow all my starting gold on wards, I should be allowed to!


----------



## hamzatm

Haha the sentry nerf is a massive pain, having to use multiple to kill shadow bladers.

Dust is much more useful now though, I suppose this nerf was called for since sentries were just so powerful I rarely bothered with dust!


----------



## evilferret

Not so pissed about sentry wards, its helping me move to dust/gem.

They limited the starting stock on wards so you can't ward both sides of the map + jungle at start.

Going through the changelog saw this, Quelling blade seems to hit wards. I need to test if a melee hero can quelling blade a ward on high ground.


----------



## WALSRU

Yes, melee characters can deward now


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yes, melee characters can deward now


Did you test it Walrus? This can help me try some melee supports.

Been running into people who deny more and thinking of trying a melee hero. Forgot exact numbers but melee hereos should get about 2x the XP a ranged hero would on a denied creep.

With deny range up, soaking xp should be easier.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Not so pissed about sentry wards, its helping me move to dust/gem.
> 
> They limited the starting stock on wards so you can't ward both sides of the map + jungle at start.


Yeah it's making teams choose which lanes they want ward support for. It's adding a layer of strategy determining how you lane and how you pick!

You can still ward opposite ends of the map, but to do so you'll need to leave your fountain earlier - should be good practice to get into the habit. Any hero (apart from specific ones like NP or Lycan in some situations) really should buy items fast and get onto the map to start scouting lanes etc immediately.


----------



## evilferret

Hahaha but I want to ward everything!

This patch making me change a bit.

Edit: Who wanted Buttercup? Want to trade it before I end up picking up a Chen set.


----------



## redalert

Buttercup? Who's set is that? You had a pretty good game with PotM last night ef. I saw a lot of the game did you guys lose?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Buttercup? Who's set is that? You had a pretty good game with PotM last night ef. I saw a lot of the game did you guys lose?


Ended up winning.that game. Games you win where you're down on kills always makes me feel better. Nemce really owned as Enchantress going super DPS.

Just had a horrid Venge game. I should have set up my mic to set up the swaps. I'm too eager to initiate that I'll take any opening.

Buttercup = Chen's mount.

Oh the auto spectate works but only for 1 league at a time. Had it set up for Defense and works. If you know a few games from a league going to play set it up and should auto spectate for you.

Edit: New sets! Might have to buy the new CM and Enchantress sets.

Double Edit: OMG, Yaks and Stumpy are immortal items now? Wonder if its a mistake.


----------



## WALSRU

Oh well, still some good swaps

GG Emissary, glad to finally play with ya. We tried our hardest to lose that game but failed . . . at losing

http://dotabuff.com/matches/214103598


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Oh well, still some good swaps
> 
> GG Emissary, glad to finally play with ya. We tried our hardest to lose that game but failed . . . at losing
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/214103598


Argh ... ... Steam says no connection ... *** ...

LMAO ... I played so bad and fed so hard in the beginning ... but not bad as my first time playing solo off-lane ...

Now my steam is saying no connection ... ... WHY !!!


----------



## evilferret

Caught parts of the game, you guys still won!

Off to find a Stumpy.


----------



## WALSRU

Carry Brew, it's a thing now (rough start)

http://dotabuff.com/matches/214164454


----------



## evilferret

I need to to turn on my Dotabuff one day.

Hey, we still got them at the end!

Thanks for not midding me, didn't have the right items for it.


----------



## HarrisLam

OMG I can't believe i went back to work for 15minutes worth of workload, AND it couldn't be exported to the client because all related individuals did not come to work

I should have been sitting at home playing with you guys after naturally waking up....

EF We still need to try the sven + lina roam strat!! And no you cannot have the sven because I can't aim stuns with latency


----------



## Mebby

I have been having great fun with the spider though still not to sure what's going on most of the time!


----------



## evilferret

Hahaha I'm down for Lina, been playing her a lot recently. She's my spam nukes hero.


----------



## Xeqn

an interesting new site for dota stats
http://iforez.olf.sgsnet.se/dotastats/
it takes awhile to sync tho

heres my page
http://iforez.olf.sgsnet.se/dotastats/


----------



## Zulli85

wrong thread lul


----------



## Masked

Anyone else having issues w/steam?

New motherboard -- So it's claiming it's a new computer but, not getting the email from them, at all









Never had this issue before


----------



## WALSRU

Some new info on the Smeevil's:

http://wyksblog.com/2013/06/understanding-the-smeevils/


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Anyone else having issues w/steam?
> 
> New motherboard -- So it's claiming it's a new computer but, not getting the email from them, at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this issue before


yeah its taking 2-4 hrs to get the activation E-mails today for me (tried 3 different computers and 2 different accounts


----------



## Trathus

I keep getting alot of Dota 2 steam gifts... Does anyone actually need these anymore, or should I just delete them? Got 30 of them now. -.-


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Finally had a Great WR game ... ... Pity the team we went up against were complete noobs making the game not really count for anything ...









http://dotabuff.com/matches/215358127


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trathus*
> 
> I keep getting alot of Dota 2 steam gifts... Does anyone actually need these anymore, or should I just delete them? Got 30 of them now. -.-


Tired of that. 20+ currently having.


----------



## evilferret

Can you guys check and see if you have any of the old invites? I'll be interested in those.

Also you can give them out in the freebies section here.

Anybody got an extra common Eul's staff? Need it for my collection.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can you guys check and see if you have any of the old invites? I'll be interested in those.
> 
> Also you can give them out in the freebies section here.
> 
> Anybody got an extra common Eul's staff? Need it for my collection.


what do you mean 'old'? I have dota 2 keys, do you want one? two? ten?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> what do you mean 'old'? I have dota 2 keys, do you want one? two? ten?


The old invites aren't region locked.

Harris, did you use an original invite or does a new one work for HK?


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> The old invites aren't region locked.
> 
> Harris, did you use an original invite or does a new one work for HK?


Gotcha. Dont have old invites. Region locking is stupid.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> The old invites aren't region locked.
> 
> Harris, did you use an original invite or does a new one work for HK?


I do not know. The invite I got came from freebie section here.

The ones the game handed to me were at least 2 months after that and those were already new

I also have no gaming friends in HK so i cant test it out

*EDIT :* actually nvm, my smurf was from one of my own invites so the china-locked ones work in HK


----------



## evilferret

Edit: Random double post ftw!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I do not know. The invite I got came from freebie section here.
> 
> The ones the game handed to me were at least 2 months after that and those were already new
> 
> I also have no gaming friends in HK so i cant test it out
> 
> *EDIT :* actually nvm, my smurf was from one of my own invites so the china-locked ones work in HK


Thanks Harris!

I'm going to be MIA for week so cya guys later!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks Harris!
> 
> I'm going to be MIA for week so cya guys later!


Who is gonna bet against me now


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Random question time ...

I was watching Luck is no Excuse 2 and in the beginning they show a bounty hunter doing absurd amounts of damage ... but it shows 2 damage numbers, 1 with a lightning bolt symbol which I am assuming means critical hit and then 1 with a blood drop symbol what does that symbol mean ? ...

And how which items does he use to do such insane damage ... he hits a Mirana for - 2855 (lightning bolt symbol) and 2429 with the other symbol in 1 hit ... he then hits Kunkka for 3701 (L.Bolt symbol) and 2860 (B.Drop symbol) in 1 hit ...

I am not sure if they did that with a bunch of rapiers just as a vid intro but it is insane

I had 2 MKB's, Dead and B/Fury and only hit for like 1000-1500


----------



## evilferret

Not sure if its changed but the blood drop shows whenever a single spell/attack takes a huge chunk of your health. Forgot the percentage.

Lightning is crit and the purple eye is pure damage.

Edit: Watching the vid, BH probably used Jinada for the first attack and the 2nd icon was just the damage taken (he only smacks them once).

Not sure if the blooddrop shows up in normal games, I only remember seeing them while spectating.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I wish I could get my BH farmed enough to deal 4k damage a hit ... lol ...


----------



## Toxsick

DAT MEEPO PLAY BY NOTAILL


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> DAT MEEPO PLAY BY NOTAILL


WHAT? RECENTLY?

edit: found it!


----------



## LilBuckz

N0tail is my favorite player (going back to HoN), that guy is crazy with Meepo.


----------



## TheOddOne

The BH in luck is no excuse prolly has shadow blade, back then there was a bug that jinada's crit and shadow blade's crit stack on each other, hence the omg***bbq damage.


----------



## Zulli85

So like I'm back from being afk for 10 days. Hi.


----------



## hamzatm

Hi, you haven't missed much


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> The BH in luck is no excuse prolly has shadow blade, back then there was a bug that jinada's crit and shadow blade's crit stack on each other, hence the omg***bbq damage.


He doesn't seem to go invisi in the video ... unless I am just missing how quickly he does it ...

Does Buriza stack with BH's skills ?


----------



## redalert

I recommend that if anyone wants to watch crazy long game that was fun to watch Na Vi vs VP RaidCall D2L Game 2 71 minutes 115 kills total


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> He doesn't seem to go invisi in the video ... unless I am just missing how quickly he does it ...
> 
> Does Buriza stack with BH's skills ?


If dota 2 mechanics work like dota 1 did then the back stab damage which is his jadina * spelling whatever * will infact boost a proc'ing crit.

atleast it is how it use to be. they were two separate damage instances.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

Anyone know if they added the new characters from the latest W3 Dota update?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatKidNamedRocky*
> 
> Anyone know if they added the new characters from the latest W3 Dota update?


No they did not.


----------



## hamzatm

They won't either, until they add all the missing ones

Most likely


----------



## Toxsick

they will add them before ti3 starts.

some weeks before.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> they will add them before ti3 starts.
> 
> some weeks before.


Who said? They've never done something like this before, I'm just curious


----------



## LilBuckz

They might add Abaddon and Legion Commander before TI3, but I doubt any others. Hopefully we get a few more heroes in CM before then.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Who said? They've never done something like this before, I'm just curious


Like Lilbuckz said.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Who said? They've never done something like this before, I'm just curious


Like Lilbuckz said.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Like Lilbuckz said.


The original guy was talking about the new characters in the new update. Lilbuckz is talking about old characters that already have models etc imported into dota files.

You won't see the new characters ANY time soon, if Valve does it how they usually do it. Definitely not before Ti3.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> The original guy was talking about the new characters in the new update. Lilbuckz is talking about old characters that already have models etc imported into dota files.
> 
> You won't see the new characters ANY time soon, if Valve does it how they usually do it. Definitely not before Ti3.


volvo tends to go Overclock-mode before The International, it was the same way before TI2. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw every hero except like 1 or 2 released before TI3.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> volvo tends to go Overclock-mode before The International, it was the same way before TI2. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw every hero except like 1 or 2 released before TI3.


glhf w that


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> glhf w that


J/k lel,

NO new heroes till 3.2m .


----------



## Xeqn

http://blog.dota2.com/2012/07/and-then-there-were-18/

this was what happent last year

its probably gona be the same this year


----------



## HarrisLam

I really hope they dont make too many changes before TI3. Stir things up too much.

I'm starting to think using warlord is semi-easy-mode. Just finished (and won) a game as warlord supporting a PL that had BKB, manta and daedulas in late game, opponents had a great start, beating us 2-0 into 22-12 mid game. I myself got to lv6 after everyone was lv9. Luckily we had a good pudge, stall things up a bit and let PL and riki farm up so we ended up winning. We had a dark seer but he didnt even know about wall and vacuum combo, though apparently golem + vacuum is already pretty wicked

The golem is so good at lv6 and scepter is such a ridiculous double-effectiveness upgrade to the point where your hero itself doesn't even matter. pop fatal bonds, call them golems down, pop mek if you have it and see your enemies run like roaches feeling footsteps. Upheaval is totally icing on the cake.

Only draw-back I can think of is that you have to survive until the best timing to ult. Cannot die before that. But apparently a good team will know to shield you from trouble in teamfights.


----------



## hamzatm

It's warlock









I'm probably not the only one who thought you were talking about a support Troll in the first paragraph...


----------



## HarrisLam

ROFL ME NOOB!!!!

It was not a typo I can tell you....


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So like I'm back from being afk for 10 days. Hi.


try not playing a month. hi


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> try not playing a month. hi


I went like 6 or 8 months thanks.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I went like 6 or 8 months thanks.


ohyeahoops


----------



## hamzatm

2 years here

I'm sure a bunch of people left it for ages, then returned with dota 2


----------



## Toxsick

Dota is to much addiction.


----------



## Toxsick

Dota is to much addiction.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> 2 years here
> 
> I'm sure a bunch of people left it for ages, then returned with dota 2


I stopped because I moved, not because I wanted to.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

So I had my first game using Timbersaw last night ... Really like the way he plays ... ... Obviously my items were not anything fancy or that they probably should have been ... but I think I did really well

http://dotabuff.com/matches/218895317

What is the best way to get extra damage out of his right clicks ... Should I got for Buriza or I skip right click damage and just focus on getting a good ulti and timber chain off


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So I had my first game using Timbersaw last night ... Really like the way he plays ... ... Obviously my items were not anything fancy or that they probably should have been ... but I think I did really well
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/218895317
> 
> What is the best way to get extra damage out of his right clicks ... Should I got for Buriza or I skip right click damage and just focus on getting a good ulti and timber chain off


from purge's video's,ive seen radiance and bloodstone near 25Mn mark.

radiance is decent item on him.

i dont think he really needs damage items. since all he dooes is TRUE damage.

Shiva , heart , bloodstone,even RoA, blademail pipe. these are probably the commen items for him.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> from purge's video's,ive seen radiance and bloodstone near 25Mn mark.
> 
> radiance is decent item on him.
> 
> i dont think he really needs damage items. since all he dooes is TRUE damage.
> 
> Shiva , heart , bloodstone,even RoA, blademail pipe. these are probably the commen items for him.


Should I get heart first then Radiance or the other way around ? ... (heart plus Bloodstone lets me tank towers and creeps all day long) ...

Also, is there anyone that has pudge items to trade ? ...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Should I get heart first then Radiance or the other way around ? ... (heart plus Bloodstone lets me tank towers and creeps all day long) ...
> 
> Also, is there anyone that has pudge items to trade ? ...


Normally go for Bloodstone at 20MN mark or even under.
then its up to YOU wich items you go.
if you need raw Health go HoT
need tankyness go Shiva + heart, / pipe / blademail
etc etc.

Also i got the pudge dragon hook but saddly im not trading it


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Normally go for Bloodstone at 20MN mark or even under.
> then its up to YOU wich items you go.
> if you need raw Health go HoT
> need tankyness go Shiva + heart, / pipe / blademail
> etc etc.
> 
> Also i got the pudge dragon hook but saddly im not trading it


Thanks for the advice ... I am going to try go radiance and see what happens ... I may not even carry on practicing with this hero ... I just need something to counter tanky heroes and SB ... Lately I have been playing WR but she is almost completely useless in a fight where they all using some seriously tanky heavy hitters ...

Pudge items are only droppable in game correct ? ... Or is there a specific chest his items come in ?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Thanks for the advice ... I am going to try go radiance and see what happens ... I may not even carry on practicing with this hero ... I just need something to counter tanky heroes and SB ... Lately I have been playing WR but she is almost completely useless in a fight where they all using some seriously tanky heavy hitters ...
> 
> Pudge items are only droppable in game correct ? ... Or is there a specific chest his items come in ?


not sure tho for chests.
Well if you really want extra damage for timbersaw try radiance after bloodstone.
i dont think its really needed anyway, cause all the abilitys you use with timbersaw are true strike.
so yeah... also dont go for a late-late radiance.
the video as i said he had them both at 25- mn Mark.

if you are intrested :


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Lately I have been playing WR but she is almost completely useless in a fight where they all using some seriously tanky heavy hitters ...


EF is gonna yell at you for saying that


----------



## redalert

Treasure of the dark implements has Pudge items. I just got some Pudge items some hook and some rare Pudge weapon from those chests.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> EF is gonna yell at you for saying that


Hahahaha ... Yeah he will ... but he has seen me play a WR ... sometimes I am a god ... but I notice that the second there are tanky guys ... all I can do is pray for a good shackle so I can escape ... lol .. especially when I have no farm and can't afford a sheep stick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Treasure of the dark implements has Pudge items. I just got some Pudge items some hook and some rare Pudge weapon from those chests.


I opened 3 which cost me a little over 100 bucks and got crappy uncommons ... I don't think that route will work for me as it is just not cost effective


----------



## mylilpony

Unless you get a reallllly good start in which you get your radiance at 16 minutes or a bloodstone in under 22, you should probably get heart/shivas/blademail after radiance. Your lategame tankiness > lategame damage output. Just to give you an idea with a 8 charge bloodstone/shivas you can solo defend against a fed PL from 30 mins-1hrish mark of the game.


----------



## HarrisLam

god I want a puck announcer

I want it so bad i'll probably pay for it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hahahaha ... Yeah he will ... but he has seen me play a WR ... sometimes I am a god ... but I notice that the second there are tanky guys ... all I can do is pray for a good shackle so I can escape ... lol .. especially when I have no farm and can't afford a sheep stick
> I opened 3 which cost me a little over 100 bucks and got crappy uncommons ... I don't think that route will work for me as it is just not cost effective


WR is not exactly a hard carry. At most a semi carry with the ult, I imagine leaning towards the support side would be more ideal in most cases. Is it possible that you're not playing her the right way? I don't play WR at all so I can't comment too much, just trying to help.

100 bucks for 3 chests? 100 BUCKS?

goddam!! Week is finally over!!! Going home for like 2-3 games before sleep. Then I'll be busy all weekend again


----------



## Toxsick

Go damage items on WR


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Unless you get a reallllly good start in which you get your radiance at 16 minutes or a bloodstone in under 22, you should probably get heart/shivas/blademail after radiance. Your lategame tankiness > lategame damage output. Just to give you an idea with a 8 charge bloodstone/shivas you can solo defend against a fed PL from 30 mins-1hrish mark of the game.


I haven't played in the scenario you describe, but I can't really imagine a fed PL at 45 minutes being held off at all by even a well farmed Timber (bloodstone/shivas). Even with a great mana pool and regen you are going to go oom quickly against any reasonable amount of illusions, and assuming he has some survivability (farmed PL at that point I will assume Manta and Heart) you wont be able to do enough damage to pressure him back.

I do agree with you in terms of item choices in general though, bloodstone and radiance both need to be gotten very quickly to be effective, and even then I would prefer a sheepstick I think most of the time.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Go damage items on WR


I know, such a facepalm tactic. Don't know what people are thinking!


----------



## WALSRU

Quick somebody tell [A]EGM that his deso on WR this week was a noob move!!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I know, such a facepalm tactic. Don't know what people are thinking!


get daedalus , see the dmg from you're ult lel.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Unless you get a reallllly good start in which you get your radiance at 16 minutes or a bloodstone in under 22, you should probably get heart/shivas/blademail after radiance. Your lategame tankiness > lategame damage output. Just to give you an idea with a 8 charge bloodstone/shivas you can solo defend against a fed PL from 30 mins-1hrish mark of the game.


So far in my practice games against the bots ... I generally get bloodstone under 20min ... ... should I be getting Bloodstone and Radiance in under 20 ????

I know of no hero that can take a PL with decent items after 40min ... maybe I just suck but yeah ... unless you have a crazy attack speed and a B.Fury .. I just can't see it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> god I want a puck announcer
> 
> I want it so bad i'll probably pay for it
> WR is not exactly a hard carry. At most a semi carry with the ult, I imagine leaning towards the support side would be more ideal in most cases. Is it possible that you're not playing her the right way? I don't play WR at all so I can't comment too much, just trying to help.
> 
> 100 bucks for 3 chests? 100 BUCKS?


Yeah, each key is $2.50 and it's just over 10 bucks to the dollar for me ... so 7.50 for the keys and another 1 dollar for the chests ... Instead of paying 85 bucks i Just transferred $10 to my steam wallet

My items on WR generally go off this list unless I need to change strats (depending who I am up against)

2x Tango, Salve, Mantle ... ... Bottle ... Phase Boots ... ... Then I either go force staff or damage items ... if I go damage I get MKB then Buriza or double MKB after that I just choose depending on farm sometimes relic to start my rapier ... etc

If I go support I get the same starting items and a courier then get wards as soon as I get the money into phase boots and mek


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So far in my practice games against the bots ... I generally get bloodstone under 20min ... ... should I be getting Bloodstone and Radiance in under 20 ????
> 
> I know of no hero that can take a PL with decent items after 40min ... maybe I just suck but yeah ... unless you have a crazy attack speed and a B.Fury .. I just can't see it


Note: I said defend, not take. Very different. If you drop the ULT with those items you won't really run out of mana so you can just drop it and walk away. You will get hit by a lance and maybe an extra copy or two but you have more than enough time to get back.

I'm assuming that at this point in the game against a fed PL you will be defending tier 2 towers and base, and that PL has his manta/diffusal. The images will have less and less hp, and you'll do more damage than hp regen. A heart makes it harder to stop, but still doable with shivas.

Timbersaw is great against PL. Can survive a lane against PL/ kotl and kill either or both when you hit lvl 6.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> 100 bucks for 3 chests? 100 BUCKS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Yeah, each key is $2.50 and it's just over 10 bucks to the dollar for me ... so 7.50 for the keys and another 1 dollar for the chests ... Instead of paying 85 bucks i Just transferred $10 to my steam wallet


Check his location; the SA rand is ~10 R to 1 USD as he said (if I'm interpreting this correctly). Confusing because a buck is often equated to 1 USD when it can refer to any currency.


----------



## evilferret

Ugh finally back. Hope to catch some of you this weekend if I can get my sleep schedule right.

I'm going to be so awful this weekend! Yahs!

Hey Emissary! Have you tried grabbing a later ult and maxing out powershot/stats (for mana regen) earlier?

Eh, I'm in the opinion WR's ult is useless until lvl 12'ish unless you doing an Aghs or Skadi build.

Anybody know how to stutter step WR's ult? I saw one player awhile back that windwalked into ult and chased while attacking continuously. Not sure if I need auto attack on or I'm just too slow.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Ugh finally back. Hope to catch some of you this weekend if I can get my sleep schedule right.
> 
> I'm going to be so awful this weekend! Yahs!
> 
> Hey Emissary! Have you tried grabbing a later ult and maxing out powershot/stats (for mana regen) earlier?
> 
> Eh, I'm in the opinion WR's ult is useless until lvl 12'ish unless you doing an Aghs or Skadi build.
> 
> Anybody know how to stutter step WR's ult? I saw one player awhile back that windwalked into ult and chased while attacking continuously. Not sure if I need auto attack on or I'm just too slow.


Just right click. lel


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Just right click. lel


Guess I'm not clicking fast enough, can't alternate between chasing and shooting continuously. Must practice more!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Guess I'm not clicking fast enough, can't alternate between chasing and shooting continuously. Must practice more!


you dont need to practice, its just cast windwalk and ulti and there you have.. it stops when you switch targets.


----------



## HarrisLam

oh awesome

1 losing bet cost me the 4 winning streak worth of items


----------



## evilferret

Oh noes Harris! We need to bet on opposite teams so somebody always wins!

Hey Toxsick, it wasn't just shooting while chasing. Guy was shooting while body blocking, he was running alongside the guy he was shooting.

Whenever I click on the ground, I lose target and have to reclick on the hero to continue ulting.

Edit: Emissary, check out El'Pride's Cr1T. Been watching his WR.


----------



## hamzatm

you use a-click and ground click

It only works if there are no close targets than the enemy hero you want to hit. You aim somewhere in front of them and then a-click, move click (ie normal left click), a-click, move click, and alternate as fast as she attacks. You don't need to keep adjusting your aim as every a-click will focus the enemy automatically.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Oh noes Harris! We need to bet on opposite teams so somebody always wins!
> 
> Hey Toxsick, it wasn't just shooting while chasing. Guy was shooting while body blocking, he was running alongside the guy he was shooting.
> 
> Whenever I click on the ground, I lose target and have to reclick on the hero to continue ulting.
> 
> Edit: Emissary, check out El'Pride's Cr1T. Been watching his WR.


It is attack move as HAMZATM mentioned ... I have tried it but I am not fast enough ...

Also, could you link me to a match (if you dont mind)


----------



## EvilDevil

Help me remember this. In Dota 1 you could ping when you hold alt+g and click on the map, how is it in dota 2? I tried with alt+g and it didnt work. Then I tried with just alt and click and it worked. Have they changed it in Dota 2 (having previously been alt+g) recently or has it always been only ALT. I just haven't played Dota 2 for a while and can't really tell.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Help me remember this. In Dota 1 you could ping when you hold alt+g and click on the map, how is it in dota 2? I tried with alt+g and it didnt work. Then I tried with just alt and click and it worked. Have they changed it in Dota 2 (having previously been alt+g) recently or has it always been only ALT. I just haven't played Dota 2 for a while and can't really tell.


It's always been alt click in dota 2 as far as i know. also try holding alt and control, then click. hehe.

Picking treant every game for the rest of my life.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> It's always been alt click in dota 2 as far as i know. also try holding alt and control, then click. hehe.
> 
> Picking treant every game for the rest of my life.


Thanks. Yea, the [X] ping?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> It's always been alt click in dota 2 as far as i know. also try holding alt and control, then click. hehe.
> 
> Picking treant every game for the rest of my life.


CTRL+ALT


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Thanks. Yea, the [X] ping?


Ya.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> CTRL+ALT


??


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Picking treant every game for the rest of my life.


Good to see someone else realise the imbarrr pwnerator that is Treant! I've been crying about this for ages, that hero is amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Help me remember this. In Dota 1 you could ping when you hold alt+g and click on the map, how is it in dota 2? I tried with alt+g and it didnt work. Then I tried with just alt and click and it worked. Have they changed it in Dota 2 (having previously been alt+g) recently or has it always been only ALT. I just haven't played Dota 2 for a while and can't really tell.


As far as I can remember alt click worked even in dota 1. Definitely did, as i never used the alt+g method.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks guys! I guess I'm still too slow.

I love Treant but I blow with him. Guess I need to watch Zulli play him.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks guys! I guess I'm still too slow.
> 
> I love Treant but I blow with him. Guess I need to watch Zulli play him.


Ehhh don't watch any of my recent games as I've just started playing him. You're better off looking for other pro-level replays for sure. That said, I've just been hitting level six and then not caring about exp or farm after that. Just spamming living armor on everything and trying to walk into enemy heroes with guise on to root them.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> CTRL+ALT


you are only 1 key away from the end of the world spell


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you are only 1 key away from the end of the world spell


delete


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Good to see someone else realise the imbarrr pwnerator that is Treant! I've been crying about this for ages, that hero is amazing.
> As far as I can remember alt click worked even in dota 1. Definitely did, as i never used the alt+g method.


Funny. I've always used alt+g and then click.









So it's ALT+click then. Mystery solved.


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Wasnt there a post like this on reddit?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Wasnt there a post like this on reddit?


I found that pic on reddit >__________________________________________>


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I found that pic on reddit >__________________________________________>


sure you did.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> sure you did.


???

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1gfydr/peruvian_doto_best_doto/


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> ???
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1gfydr/peruvian_doto_best_doto/


yes i know man, i didnt meant it that way, lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> yes i know man, i didnt meant it that way, lol.


Oh, gg haha.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Funny. I've always used alt+g and then click.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's ALT+click then. Mystery solved.


And this way you can ping super fast by holding alt and spamming on the minimap! Of course you are trusted not to abuse this technique unless your idiot of a teammate is farming at the enemies rax and all of them notoriously disappeared towards him a few seconds earlier...


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> And this way you can ping super fast by holding alt and spamming on the minimap! Of course you are trusted not to abuse this technique unless your idiot of a teammate is farming at the enemies rax and all of them notoriously disappeared towards him a few seconds earlier...


Lol yeah. That happens a lot in my games. Are you guys 60 level+ or do you only play with pals? Do you have a lot of noobs in your games? I mean I'm not a pro either, but when I see a support player playing as carry (KS, Creep stealing etc), it's just not funny at all.

And why does everybody buy Shadow Blade.. seriously.. everybody.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> And why does everybody buy Shadow Blade.. seriously.. everybody.


Mobility, positioning, damage and a guaranteed sudo "crit" when breaking WW by right clicking a hero. Usually its a debate between blink dagger and SB, depending on the hero blink might be better (sand king, tree, tide) or in cases like Drow/sniper giveing them a mid game "escape" that they need, which can later become an offensive positioning item.

All in all I favor SB simply because I find it a bit more useful than blink, but thats just me.


----------



## evilferret

I know this is gimmicky, but would a nightvision team work?

Thinking a theme around heroes with 1800 nightvision (Slark, Meepo, NS, Luna, Enchant and Lycan).

Alch and AA seems to have 1400 nightvision so hero pool isn't that limited.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Lol yeah. That happens a lot in my games. Are you guys 60 level+ or do you only play with pals? Do you have a lot of noobs in your games? I mean I'm not a pro either, but when I see a support player playing as carry (KS, Creep stealing etc), it's just not funny at all.
> 
> And why does everybody buy Shadow Blade.. seriously.. everybody.


Noob is a relative term. Noobs to me are probably decent players to a lot of people lul. But yeah it happens. Also lothars is imba so yeah gg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I know this is gimmicky, but would a nightvision team work?
> 
> Thinking a theme around heroes with 1800 nightvision (Slark, Meepo, NS, Luna, Enchant and Lycan).
> 
> Alch and AA seems to have 1400 nightvision so hero pool isn't that limited.


Just pick NS and get agh's.

Also,

http://www.gamespot.com/news/dota-2-to-be-released-this-summer-6410348


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Mobility, positioning, damage and a guaranteed sudo "crit" when breaking WW by right clicking a hero. Usually its a debate between blink dagger and SB, depending on the hero blink might be better (sand king, tree, tide) or in cases like Drow/sniper giveing them a mid game "escape" that they need, which can later become an offensive positioning item.
> 
> All in all I favor SB simply because I find it a bit more useful than blink, but thats just me.


its nothing to do with blink vs shadow blade. Shadow Blade is just a fantastic item in its own right for the price. The 30 attackspeed for cheap was really powerful, and everything else is a bonus. Of course it has a small nerf now though..


----------



## kikibgd

hey guys i am new to dota2 was playing dota long time ago, got question for you

i played 10 games in total and not 1 passed without at least 1-2 players disconnect. and i cant report them for disconnecting, right?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> hey guys i am new to dota2 was playing dota long time ago, got question for you
> 
> i played 10 games in total and not 1 passed without at least 1-2 players disconnect. and i cant report them for disconnecting, right?


Pull up the scoreboard by hitting the button on the top left or by holding \ then click the players name that you want to report, then hit report.

Also, welcome to the Dota thread and stop by here for all of your Dota needs.


----------



## kikibgd

thank you,
i tried and only options i found are feeding/bad mouth/abuse of skills nothing about disconnecting.

would be nice to play with someone, but i guess matchmaking system will pull me with better players then me so i will suck









anyone new i can play with ?


----------



## evilferret

Edit: Super double post!


----------



## evilferret

Just idle in the chat room. Some of us mess around with bots and wouldn't mind giving what little pointers we can.

If people discon, try to stall the game for 5 minutes. They get marked with an abandonment than.


----------



## kikibgd

ocn has chat room ? or you mean public chat?

pointer would be great, i am not complete newbie but not far from it


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> thank you,
> i tried and only options i found are feeding/bad mouth/abuse of skills nothing about disconnecting.
> 
> would be nice to play with someone, but i guess matchmaking system will pull me with better players then me so i will suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone new i can play with ?


Just pick the closest one, it'll still work the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> ocn has chat room ? or you mean public chat?
> 
> pointer would be great, i am not complete newbie but not far from it


There is indeed an OCN chat channel in game. Click the + to pull up a list of channels and find OCN, you'll rejoin it every time you launch dota.


----------



## kikibgd

added


----------



## Toxsick

Valve confirmes to release dota 2 beforre 2 TI3!
i think we can expect some heroes after that or before... ( big update )


----------



## kikibgd

this sucks hard, not one game till now that someone didnt leave.....


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> this sucks hard, not one game till now that someone didnt leave.....


Starting off brand new can be rough. Give it some time, I promise it gets better.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Starting off brand new can be rough. Give it some time, I promise it gets better.


Them be fighting words..

I jest! He's right it gets a lot better


----------



## kikibgd

Lets see i like the game but this leavers make me sick. Is there any rule like if few people leave i can leave also without getting banned?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Valve confirmes to release dota 2 beforre 2 TI3!
> i think we can expect some heroes after that or before... ( big update )


I really think Terror would be one of the most beautiful heroes in dota 2. I just hope they don't add techies, but they will ofc. Really bad hero, really annoying.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> I really think Terror would be one of the most beautiful heroes in dota 2. I just hope they don't add techies, but they will ofc. Really bad hero, really annoying.


haha , its gonna be alot of fun









i just want phoenix in dota 2.... lol.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Valve confirmes to release dota 2 beforre 2 TI3!
> i think we can expect some heroes after that or before... ( big update )


Source please


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Source please


http://www.gamespot.com/news/dota-2-to-be-released-this-summer-6410348


----------



## WALSRU

WELL WELL WELL!


----------



## HarrisLam

who are these terror.... and phoenix..... you guys talking about.....

new heros in dota 1?

new as in.....erm..... added within the last 4 years?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Lets see i like the game but this leavers make me sick. Is there any rule like if few people leave i can leave also without getting banned?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


only the first leaver gets a count of "abandonment". After that you can leave safely, but the game still counts, i.e. if your team ended up losing, which is very likely as it has less players, you will have a game loss in your record afterwards

The only exception is early abandonment, which is a player leaving without performing any attack / taking any hits, etc, something like that. The abandonment announcement will tell you in red text whether "stats will be counted" or not

Leavers are annoying we all know that, cuz we all started at the bottom. But if you can just get through the early period, eventually you would start getting some nice games going. People still DC from time to time, but others will actually wait for them. Real leavers pop up once every 10-20 games only, and they most likely didnt really want to leave the game, probably getting owned by the mom, etc


----------



## evilferret

Hey Harris!

I vaguely remember Phoenix and Terrorblade.

Hopefully we'll get more heroes soon.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> who are these terror.... and phoenix..... you guys talking about.....
> 
> new heros in dota 1?
> 
> new as in.....erm..... added within the last 4 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only the first leaver gets a count of "abandonment". After that you can leave safely, but the game still counts, i.e. if your team ended up losing, which is very likely as it has less players, you will have a game loss in your record afterwards
> 
> The only exception is early abandonment, which is a player leaving without performing any attack / taking any hits, etc, something like that. The abandonment announcement will tell you in red text whether "stats will be counted" or not
> 
> Leavers are annoying we all know that, cuz we all started at the bottom. But if you can just get through the early period, eventually you would start getting some nice games going. People still DC from time to time, but others will actually wait for them. Real leavers pop up once every 10-20 games only, and they most likely didnt really want to leave the game, probably getting owned by the mom, etc


terror and phoenix needs to be added in dota 2.


----------



## Toxsick

Also, they will probably release A pack of heros ( maybe 2 ,4 ) soon , maybe even before TI3,
if not,No heros until 3..2M folks , deal with it


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Lets see i like the game but this leavers make me sick. Is there any rule like if few people leave i can leave also without getting banned?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Look out for the red text on the left that says 'early abandonment by X player, game is now safe to leave.' You're good to leave when you see that.

Check this out.
Quote:


> Bellevue, Washington - Valve is about to release a movie that follows the lives of 3 professional gamers and the story of what it takes to become one of the best Dota 2 players in the world.







http://www.neutralcreeps.com/2013/06/valve-movie-free-to-play.html


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.neutralcreeps.com/2013/06/valve-movie-free-to-play.html


Dendi. y u so pro.

Can't wait for the TI3.


----------



## Zulli85

Super fun and hard game here. We got picked off a couple of times and were mad underfarmed compared to them. It was so hard to get a decent overgrowth off because of double rp, centaur stun, puck silence, and sd disruption. Dunno how we won. Look how underfarmed we are lul


----------



## Mebby

Had a great game with Broodmother though she was going to be a bit squishy but she kicks ass!


----------



## WALSRU

Almost 700gpm Spectre, I can only imagine the teamfight damage she was doing. Good victory, wouldn't have guessed just looking at the items and scores.


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> who are these terror.... and phoenix..... you guys talking about.....
> 
> new heros in dota 1?
> 
> new as in.....erm..... added within the last 4 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only the first leaver gets a count of "abandonment". After that you can leave safely, but the game still counts, i.e. if your team ended up losing, which is very likely as it has less players, you will have a game loss in your record afterwards
> 
> The only exception is early abandonment, which is a player leaving without performing any attack / taking any hits, etc, something like that. The abandonment announcement will tell you in red text whether "stats will be counted" or not
> 
> Leavers are annoying we all know that, cuz we all started at the bottom. But if you can just get through the early period, eventually you would start getting some nice games going. People still DC from time to time, but others will actually wait for them. Real leavers pop up once every 10-20 games only, and they most likely didnt really want to leave the game, probably getting owned by the mom, etc


thanks for the info i will push trough


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Almost 700gpm Spectre, I can only imagine the teamfight damage she was doing. Good victory, wouldn't have guessed just looking at the items and scores.


Thing is she had a rough game. I laned with her top against mag and viper so it's like impossible for her to get good farm in the early game. She just managed to get a bunch of kills, many of which we were smart enough to let her have.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> Had a great game with Broodmother though she was going to be a bit squishy but she kicks ass!


You from Manchester? In the UK? MA HOMIE!


----------



## HarrisLam

I found it sort of unfair that only Dendi mentioned his name in that short clip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Harris!
> 
> I vaguely remember Phoenix and Terrorblade.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get more heroes soon.


Oh Terror*BLADE*.....Jesus....


----------



## Zulli85

I haven't seen Terrorblade in like 3 years.


----------



## WALSRU

I really want to play Legion Commander... what's the general consensus on her? Lane, items, strategy?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I really want to play Legion Commander... what's the general consensus on her? Lane, items, strategy?


No clue, haven't played Dota 1 in 2-3 years.

Getting my G700 replaced via RMA and it's going to be like a week meaning I probably won't be playing Dota zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## evilferret

Hope you get your mouse replaced ASAP Zulli!

Hey Walrus!

Do we have enough interest for a bi monthly Dota 2 night? Going for a more casual approach this time.

Probably play 1-2 all chat coaching games and than use that to balance teams.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hope you get your mouse replaced ASAP Zulli!
> 
> Hey Walrus!
> 
> Do we have enough interest for a bi monthly Dota 2 night? Going for a more casual approach this time.
> 
> Probably play 1-2 all chat coaching games and than use that to balance teams.


I'm down. Why not once a month?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm down. Why not once a month?


I feel like most of the people who'll show up will be able to make bi-monthlies as easily as monthly Dota nights. Also gives us more choices, can't make one try to make the other.

Even if we don't get enough people it'll liven up the chatroom a bit and maybe help people pair up into groups.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I feel like most of the people who'll show up will be able to make bi-monthlies as easily as monthly Dota nights. Also gives us more choices, can't make one try to make the other.
> 
> Even if we don't get enough people it'll liven up the chatroom a bit and maybe help people pair up into groups.


All good, I'll be ready for whatever haha.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I'm at a buddy's house and I'm playing Dota, but I don't have my Naga. It's taken like five bot games to get used to his regular mouse, and it's gonna be so nice to get back onto my Naga again. Luckily he is another guy that uses WASD to move camera, so our controls, aside from items and abilities, are very similar.

I've gotten quick enough to play a real game, but I still think that my Naga is a better configuration. Been doing it since 2008!


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You from Manchester? In the UK? MA HOMIE!


yes uk, some long waits for pvp games at the moment.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Lets see i like the game but this leavers make me sick. Is there any rule like if few people leave i can leave also without getting banned?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


When someone leaves for longer than 5 minutes then you get a message "This game is safe to leave."


----------



## HarrisLam

ive officially lost all my rares as iG loses

GG dota 2 lounge


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ive officially lost all my rares as iG loses
> 
> GG dota 2 lounge


Farm a few games with us Harris!

Ugh, I missed betting out on LDG.int.

Telling you Red, longshot right side!

eG just took a game from Na'vi. Man I'm missing out on all my longshot bets.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Farm a few games with us Harris!
> 
> Ugh, I missed betting out on LDG.int.
> 
> Telling you Red, longshot right side!
> 
> eG just took a game from Na'vi. Man I'm missing out on all my longshot bets.


ya, I caught the end of that game

man, all recent games.... Alliance lost to a team I forgot, lost 3 of my rares, iG lost a few hours ago, another 3 rares

now NV loses too


----------



## evilferret

I'm thinking they might be tired out. Most of the big teams had a full schedule this last week.

I'm not feeling Mouz vs Navi but might just bet against Navi.

Farm us with Harris! Watch us fail at new heroes!


----------



## WALSRU

Randoming Meepo and Axe in bots last night was hilarious. Good stress reliever, just didn't feel like tryharding at the time.


----------



## redalert

EG and Na Vi have played a lot maybe 6-7 times in the past month and Na Vi might have one time. Once you get past Alliance the teams in West are just really inconsistent so betting can make you go crazy. I wouldnt bet on iG cause they cant seem to beat anyone. Luckily I been on a good streak currently 4 in a row. Ef bet chalk more you would win a lot more bets lol your too addicted to those 5:1 long shots


----------



## evilferret

Need to farm to have a sizable bankroll!

I can't help it! It's a sickness!

Anybody got a bunch of Lotus chests they don't plan to use? I want to try opening the for a chance for a Lotus courier.


----------



## redalert

we are gonna have to send you to a 12 step program for D2L addicts


----------



## Toxsick

check this out!

haha on some winning streak on my secondary account


----------



## EvilDevil

So no keys needed anymore, Dota 2 is now free to play.


----------



## jellybeans69

Also expect huge number of smurfs as well as summerfa_z with this update


----------



## BradleyW

Is it possible to use sweetfx for dota 2?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is it possible to use sweetfx for dota 2?


http://gsngaming.com/topic/8486-defense-of-the-ancients-2-sweetfx-v13/


----------



## EvilDevil

Do you use Ethereal Blade on Lion? How much damage can be done using it with Lion's ulti (with aghanim)?


----------



## WALSRU

E-blade? Never. If you want to go cheese like that you're better off with Dagon.


----------



## evilferret

Hey Walrus! We need to get more games in!

Dagon is technically more money efficient than Aghs if you're going nuke damage. Aghs is only about a 200 more damage upgrade for your ult vs Dagaon lvl 1 being an extra 400 burst damage (3200 vs 2700 gold).

I say Dagon into eblade into Aghs! Got to finish it true baller style.

Eblade is 40% more magical damage.


----------



## WALSRU

You need aghs + e-blade to get roughly the same damage as a lvl 2 Dagon. That's a poor investment.


----------



## evilferret

But Eblade makes your nuke so much nukier!

How about Dagon 1 into Ghost Scepter into maxed Dagon than Aghs?


----------



## WALSRU

Ghost scepter is never a bad pickup on Lion, true

Saving for Eaglesong? waste of money imo.


----------



## Toxsick

Never seen EB on lion tbh.


----------



## jellybeans69

-Update-
"We were informed that after going through the tutorials, you can only spectate the game and not play it. You still need to purchase the starter pack in order to play games. Dota 2 will definitely be open to all when the game gets officially launched later this summer. We apologized that we jumped the gun on this one."

Taken from one of mods @ PD.


----------



## Zulli85

Is that sweet fx thing worth looking into? It looks pretty interesting.


----------



## EvilDevil

Makes sense. Thanks. So ghost scepter and dagon it is then


----------



## evilferret

I've tried SweetFX on SP games but never on MP games.

Some games look great with it and some don't.

If somebody tries it out for Dota, let us know how it looks. The screenshots look way to dark and contrasty for me.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> http://gsngaming.com/topic/8486-defense-of-the-ancients-2-sweetfx-v13/


Just what I was looking for. Necrolust (OCN Member) was looking to use SweetFX on his Dota 2. I will PM this link to him.
+1


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just what I was looking for. Necrolust (OCN Member) was looking to use SweetFX on his Dota 2. I will PM this link to him.
> +1


Np.


----------



## Zulli85

I'm going to have to agree that someone should post screens of it here gg.


----------



## evilferret

Yo Toxsick, hang out in the OCN channel more often!

Heh, I see my name in your buddy list in that SS.


----------



## HarrisLam

hmm...I checked those sweet fx screens out in that link

colors are indeed very vibrant, makes the originally look completely washed out, however I'm a bit worried about the effect to the eyes during long playing sessions....


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hmm...I checked those sweet fx screens out in that link
> 
> colors are indeed very vibrant, makes the originally look completely washed out, however I'm a bit worried about the effect to the eyes during long playing sessions....


Same here. That contrasty image is not good. At least for my eyes.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Yo Toxsick, hang out in the OCN channel more often!
> 
> Heh, I see my name in your buddy list in that SS.


Who?









edit : also i cannot talk im muted for 110 Hours,


----------



## TheOddOne

4200 gold for an extra 175 dmg? maybe a blink instead.


----------



## evilferret

Hahaha just put in your autoexec to autojoin the OCN chatroom!

Mentor me!

We were just going goofball OddOne. I need to use more smilies.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Makes sense. Thanks. So ghost scepter and dagon it is then


You should understand what the alternatives give you. If you want pure nukage the build you mentioned is superior, but aghs gives you HP, mana and a lower cooldown and you don't have to factor in mana to use dagon either.

That may be why i never see anyone going ghost scepter dagon, but i often see aghs on Lion.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You should understand what the alternatives give you. If you want pure nukage the build you mentioned is superior, but aghs gives you HP, mana and a lower cooldown and you don't have to factor in mana to use dagon either.
> 
> That may be why i never see anyone going ghost scepter dagon, but i often see aghs on Lion.


I just wanted to amplify my ultimates damage and was curious how i can do that without giving too much gold away. I'm a support anyway, most of my gold will be going for buying wards, dusts, gems etc. Ghost scepter is a nice item on Lion when I think about it but so is Agha.


----------



## redalert

Wouldn't veil of discord and ghost scepter be good options instead of just going Agh instead? You are tankier and you increase magic damage 25% for almost the same amount of gold as Agh.


----------



## hamzatm

Mm I don't quite see how you are tankier? 7str +armor vs 10str + 200HP, aghs wins in the tank department no contest.

Lion has low hp, physical damage is not the problem for him in this metagame, its the nukes and magic damage and burst (and stuns). Generally Lion is effective against physical DPSers due to his stuns, but that means squat at stopping enemy spells. Aghs makes you tankier plus you get mana and a lower cd ultimate. Would you give that up for pure damage? Maybe, it depends on your game. Veil is great because it amplifies your teams magic damage too.

You would need to position yourself pretty sweetly if you went veil ghost scepter due to the weaknesses (no tankishness).


----------



## JoeWalsh

On SweetFX, I use it and will post some screens when I get back to my tower. It takes some patience and tuning, but can produce a subtle vibrancy that makes games look more appealing without going as far as the examples on GSN. I agree that there's too much contrast in those screens, so I spent time tweaking it and came out with a good result.

Edit: Screens of my DotA w/ SweetFX


----------



## Zulli85

Looks pretty nice, any hit on performance or?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Looks pretty nice, any hit on performance or?


Bloom and pseudo-HDR are somewhat taxing. Fraps doesn't play nicely with SweetFX so I haven't measured, but DotA is still smooth as butter. Definitely not a no-cost operation, though.

I would also recommend this GUI for managing configs. It's bundled with an older version of SweetFX, but it's easily replaceable with the newest one (one folder swap).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Bloom and pseudo-HDR are somewhat taxing. Fraps doesn't play nicely with SweetFX so I haven't measured, but DotA is still smooth as butter. Definitely not a no-cost operation, though.
> 
> I would also recommend this GUI for managing configs. It's bundled with an older version of SweetFX, but it's easily replaceable with the newest one (one folder swap).


Eh I'm gonna have to pass, I can't max out the game as it is so not a good idea. Thanks for the info though homie.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Mm I don't quite see how you are tankier? 7str +armor vs 10str + 200HP, aghs wins in the tank department no contest.
> 
> Lion has low hp, physical damage is not the problem for him in this metagame, its the nukes and magic damage and burst (and stuns). Generally Lion is effective against physical DPSers due to his stuns, but that means squat at stopping enemy spells. Aghs makes you tankier plus you get mana and a lower cd ultimate. Would you give that up for pure damage? Maybe, it depends on your game. Veil is great because it amplifies your teams magic damage too.
> 
> You would need to position yourself pretty sweetly if you went veil ghost scepter due to the weaknesses (no tankishness).


On a side note , i'd build linkens over aga in 99/100 cases if i want to get something for survival on mana dependant hero.


----------



## HarrisLam

i kinda think that linkens is for heros with an escape mechanism


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> On a side note , i'd build linkens over aga in 99/100 cases if i want to get something for survival on mana dependant hero.


On another side note, I quite like BKB on my (solo mid) Lion for survivability. You can lock down any hero (especially when you get blink) regardless if they have bkb or whatever for a horrendously long time provided you get the jump off.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> On a side note , i'd build linkens over aga in 99/100 cases if i want to get something for survival on mana dependant hero.


linkens isnt such great item imo, it can be great in some situations but it isnt a core item on any hero tbh.
its easily counterd in many ways. and its so expensive you can get better items for less.
Paying 5.1K for some damage a block that is pretty much easily counterd and some manaregen + stats.

But those are my opinions really.


----------



## redalert

Weaver is about the only hero that gets it as a core item. I dont think I ever seen it on anyone but a Weaver


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Weaver is about the only hero that gets it as a core item. I dont think I ever seen it on anyone but a Weaver


Linkens was pretty much core on Morphling for a long time


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Weaver is about the only hero that gets it as a core item. I dont think I ever seen it on anyone but a Weaver


QoP BH

not exactly core item, just...suitable heros i guess


----------



## evilferret

Hey Doc is back! Yahs!


----------



## Toxsick

i even seen it on Shadowfiend,Kunka, name on; its situational.


----------



## soulfire12

Hey guys, Rage here, any plans on making a guild for OCN?


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulfire12*
> 
> Hey guys, Rage here, any plans on making a guild for OCN?


You know I will love you forever because of that avatar! KTBFFH

People buy Linkens on Medusa too.


----------



## Madrugada

We need some abaddon!


----------



## jellybeans69

I'd obviously wouldn't build it if enemy team has only useless targetable spells , but on most occasions i would. If i don't have escape mech and i really need it i can always build a forcestaff first.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I'd obviously wouldn't build it if enemy team has only useless targetable spells , but on most occasions i would. If i don't have escape mech and i really need it i can always build a forcestaff first.


Btw, do you find yourselves building forcestaff almost every game? I just love that item.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Btw, do you find yourselves building forcestaff almost every game? I just love that item.


Depends on what i get as random. On Semi-carries - rarely , on support/semi-support rather often - yes.


----------



## damnwebsite

Just flicked through the 'inhouse' doc, wondering you place yourself in medium/high/very high (as in how you specify which group you belong to)


----------



## hamzatm

here ya go

http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/45826/where-can-i-check-which-difficulty-bracket-im-in


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> here ya go
> 
> http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/45826/where-can-i-check-which-difficulty-bracket-im-in


Exactly Very high seems to be upper ~5% or so. I remember during DBR (well one - two days while it was working) i was in Diamond aka 1% top players.

P.S If anyone want's to play like right now - add me , i'm currently in OCN channel under name "My name is M.Weston and..."


----------



## Sisaroth

Apparently i'm high. Didn't expect that since i only played 100 games in the last 2 years.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> Apparently i'm high. Didn't expect that since i only played 100 games in the last 2 years.


DBR had rating of 0-2600 , high was something among gold to high plat ~1700's so it's a rather huge bracket.


----------



## Mebby

Here is a question for you all, what hero is the best for doing a large amount of damage to buildings quickly?


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> Here is a question for you all, what hero is the best for doing a large amount of damage to buildings quickly?


lone druid, lycanthrope, shadow shaman, chen, troll warlord (with nearby team).


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> lone druid, lycanthrope, shadow shaman, chen, troll warlord (with nearby team).


Warlock?


----------



## kikibgd

last few games were much better matchmaking was great


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> lone druid, lycanthrope, shadow shaman, chen, troll warlord (with nearby team).


Lycan!


----------



## redalert

Leshrac and Pugna can do a lot of damage to buildings also


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Leshrac and Pugna can do a lot of damage to buildings also


oh i forgot leshrac, best support for pushing.

EDIT: and tiny with aghanim's http://youtu.be/-0gM8GlL1pM?t=55m15s


----------



## evilferret

Man too late with Tiny. Tiny gets Siege damage once he gets his aghs.

Think Spirit Bear also does siege damage.

Hey Red! Thinking about betting on the Liquid vs Fnatic game.


----------



## LilBuckz

Are you betting on Liquid or Fnatic? They are my favorite teams, N0tail #1!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Are you betting on Liquid or Fnatic? They are my favorite teams, N0tail #1!


Think TL got this game, they've been strong all day but my cheese is on Fanatic!

Red going to smack me for betting the underdog again.


----------



## Sisaroth

EG, liquid and fnatic are the most unstable tier 1 teams. I would never bet on any of those games







.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Think TL got this game, they've been strong all day but my cheese is on Fanatic!
> 
> Red going to smack me for betting the underdog again.


That could go either tbh I probably wouldnt touch that game edit Just checked Fnatic won
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> EG, liquid and fnatic are the most unstable tier 1 teams. I would never bet on any of those games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Once you get past Alliance and Navi in the West the teams are pretty inconsistent with exception of whatever team is on good winning streak atm.


----------



## LilBuckz

Even if Na'vi and Alliance have been consistent for a few months, but if you go back they were wildly inconsistent also. Basically the top teams in the western scene has shifted every few months for quite a while. Post TI2 Empire was the strongest probably, then Liquid and Fnatic around December/January, since then it has been Alliance and Na'vi. Everything changes rapidly in professional Dota.

Even eastern teams, everyone thought iG was unbeatable going into G1, and they have looked mediocre for the past 2 months.

Now that bootcamping for TI3 is starting I think you will see some teams start to stabilize their gameplay more.


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## zoneuk

How can I join the game ?


----------



## zoneuk

How do I get a invitation if I cant trade for 5 days ( aleady past the 5 days but still cant trade)


----------



## WALSRU

If you're on when I get home from work I think I can just gift you an invite


----------



## zoneuk

I wil most likely be online, but I cant trade on steam yet,


----------



## WALSRU

It's not a trade, it's a gift. I won't be home for about 8 hours though. Yay, work!


----------



## zoneuk

Thanks I can wait for 8 hours, Ive been trying to play this for the last month first i had to await 15 days, now this, lol.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoneuk*
> 
> Thanks I can wait for 8 hours, Ive been trying to play this for the last month first i had to await 15 days, now this, lol.


Why wait?

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dota2bot
Basically you just add it to friends and then ask for a key (unless you have one) or trade it all your keys.

If you WANT a key:
1. Add dota2bot to your friends list.
2. Type the following in chat: give dota
The key will be gifted to you, unless you already own the game. If you do something wrong and the bot removes you from the Friends list, just add it and try again.

if you want to GIVE keys to the bot:
1. Add dota2bot to your friends list.
2. Request a trade, if the bot is busy just wait and try again.
3. Give it as much Dota 2 as you want.


----------



## zoneuk

Thanks a lot, ive been trying to get this game for a month.


----------



## WALSRU

Just watched [A]lliance vs RAT.

. . .

[A]lliance wat r u doin

. . .

[A]lliance

. . .

Stahp


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoneuk*
> 
> Thanks a lot, ive been trying to get this game for a month.


You should have posted here a month ago haha. If that didn't work link me your Steam ID and I'll gift you a key. And I can do it now unlike those other noobs.


----------



## WALSRU

I'll be home in like 40 minutes. And don't call me a noob just because we both know you're better than me.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'll be home in like 40 minutes. And don't call me a noob just because we both know you're better than me.


I was just trolling you a little.


----------



## WALSRU

Me too









So last night didn't go too well. Got beat by some teamcomps I really don't understand. Also, new Huskar makes me want to ragequit.


----------



## evilferret

We'll get them next time Walrus!

I need more practice.


----------



## WALSRU

If you're on a bad losing streak... pick PL. Works everytime.


----------



## Jim888

OK I'm KINDA back...leaving again in like 2 days....this really sucks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So last night didn't go too well. Got beat by some teamcomps I really don't understand. Also, new Huskar makes me want to ragequit.


New Husk? what happened? I've not even had time to check change logs


----------



## WALSRU

Huskars passive went from granting Damage and Attack Speed per life lost, to granting Attack Speed and Damage resistance. So previously his direct counter was stuns and nukes, now they just tickle him.

It gets even worse if you fight one that knows how to use ghost scepter.


----------



## evilferret

Yahs Doc is back! Hope you can get back soon!

Huskar got reworked.

Old Berserker's Blood:

Huskar feels each of his wounds and channels the pain, increasing attack speed and damage for each 7% missing health. First bonus starts at full health.

Attack Speed: 3/6/9/12 IAS per stack
Damage: 2/4/6/8 damage per stack

New Berserker's Blood:

Huskar feels each of his wounds and channels the pain, increasing magic resistance and attack speed for each 7% missing health. First bonus starts at full health.

Magic Resistance: 4/5/6/7% magic resistance
Attack Speed: 8/12/16/20 per stack

Makes him a pain to deal with. Can't rely on magical damage to finish him off. We just need to figure out how to play around him. Thinking pure damage or just don't engage until you have the DPS to drop him.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Huskars passive went from granting Damage and Attack Speed per life lost, to granting Attack Speed and Damage resistance. So previously his direct counter was stuns and nukes, now they just tickle him.
> 
> It gets even worse if you fight one that knows how to use ghost scepter.


i didnt even know about this change

and that's why my lv3 lucent beam deal like 80dmg to a 200 hp huskar and the attempt costed me my life....


----------



## Lazy Bear

That kinda makes me sad, the extra damage was really useful. I guess you'll have to build damage items on him now if you want to play role 1 Huskar.


----------



## Zulli85

Huskar it still worthless imo.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Huskar it still worthless imo.


Think we're just to used to old Huskar. Give us some time and we'll get around him.


----------



## WALSRU

I used to feel this way, but now I am strongly reconsidering that thought. This buff is a big deal.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Think we're just to used to old Huskar. Give us some time and we'll get around him.


If by old huskar you mean the one from like a year ago yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I used to feel this way, but now I am strongly reconsidering that thought. This buff is a big deal.


I don't think so. He still doesn't have an escape mech or aoe and is easily ganked. Also he gets magic resistance not 'damage resistance'. And if he gets to that point where he has a lot of it you probably threw all of your spells at him anyway.


----------



## Jim888

Hmm I really liked the Old Husk as a pub hero but, no real flash farming skill, and zero aoe made it a problem late game. I'll have to try him out..perhaps tonight...


----------



## WALSRU

Be prepared to 1v3 everyone pre level 10

I'm expecting another rework before he's back in CM.


----------



## evilferret

Oh meant we're not used to his new weird EHP.

I know it's not damage resistance but really messes up using spells as finishers.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Huskar it still worthless imo.


Nah, hes not worthless.. but more like broken.


----------



## JoeWalsh

New husk can be a bit of a pubstomper, somewhat similar to SB at the moment (more so for SB). It's not about playing him in a 1 role; it's about getting as many kills as possible before you die. It takes some coordination to get around him, so average pub matches can get dominated. Pure damage works great, and stuns to wait out the ghost scepter will also work if you have a right-clicker around.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Nah, hes not worthless.. but more like broken.


I lol'd.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> New husk is a pubstomper, somewhat similar to SB at the moment. It's not about playing him in a 1 role; it's about getting as many kills as possible before you die. It takes some coordination to get around him, so a lot of average pub matches will get dominated. Pure damage works great, and stuns to wait out the ghost scepter will also work if you have a right-clicker around.


timbersaw is a great example to counter husk.

Worthless with that amount of MR








he's a great snowball hero.


----------



## Zulli85

Any hero with a disable > Huskar.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Any hero with a disable > Huskar.


I'm losing respect for you..


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Any hero with a disable > Huskar.


Yep , but not broken.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I'm losing respect for you..


?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yep , but not broken.


?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> ?
> ?


Worthless i meant.


----------



## evilferret

Nooo Alliance! Why you lose my items?

Not sure if I think Alliance is that strong now. Their performance today was blah.


----------



## HarrisLam

you can say that about sniper, but a huskar?

at least not in pubs i would say

PS : anyone knows about the message "lost connection to server and will auto disconnect from game in 25 seconds" in red at top right corner of screen? During that time, your characters will have the running animation while not actually moving

I often get that, sometimes I get back in(like, 1 in 4 times maybe), most of the times I don't. And when I don't, I try to reconnect from menu screen, that's where the real problem comes in : if you fail to load back in, it will say server cannot locate the game and you can no longer try to re-join.

Anyone has this before? Is this a player's problem or server's problem? Is the game actually still running with the other 9 players?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you can say that about sniper, but a huskar?
> 
> at least not in pubs i would say
> 
> PS : anyone knows about the message "lost connection to server and will auto disconnect from game in 25 seconds" in red at top right corner of screen? During that time, your characters will have the running animation while not actually moving
> 
> I often get that, sometimes I get back in(like, 1 in 4 times maybe), most of the times I don't. And when I don't, I try to reconnect from menu screen, that's where the real problem comes in : if you fail to load back in, it will say server cannot locate the game and you can no longer try to re-join.
> 
> Anyone has this before? Is this a player's problem or server's problem? Is the game actually still running with the other 9 players?


Player problem. I haven't got that in a while, but if you have a friend in the game you can connect through Steam Community.

Also..


----------



## evilferret

I get that too Harris once in awhile. As long as you're playing with a stack you should be able to rejoin.

Nice pic GonX! That almost made me want to make a Dota theme rig next.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you can say that about sniper, but a huskar?
> 
> at least not in pubs i would say
> 
> PS : anyone knows about the message "lost connection to server and will auto disconnect from game in 25 seconds" in red at top right corner of screen? During that time, your characters will have the running animation while not actually moving
> 
> I often get that, sometimes I get back in(like, 1 in 4 times maybe), most of the times I don't. And when I don't, I try to reconnect from menu screen, that's where the real problem comes in : if you fail to load back in, it will say server cannot locate the game and you can no longer try to re-join.
> 
> Anyone has this before? Is this a player's problem or server's problem? Is the game actually still running with the other 9 players?


Yes, i had this before on my invoker game!
i was so pissed about it..
i tried to reconnect but the reconnect button was dissapeared..
the whole game/round is shutdown.


----------



## HarrisLam

if you talk about the game still runs after I DC though, the game doesn't show up on my match history....


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> if you talk about the game still runs after I DC though, the game doesn't show up on my match history....


no it didnt run for me either or showed up in match history. right top corner of screen there was a message : connection lost in 15 seconds. after that i couldnt reconnect, so that means the server was shutdown / game for everyone in that round.


----------



## Zulli85

http://wonderfulfailure.com/dotaquiz/hard/

Final Score: 5740 points Highest Streak: 11 in a row

gl hf gg

Edit - Apparently someone already made the OCN guild. Sigh. Who was it?

Edit 2 - I made another, just used the name OCN instead of Overclock.net. Also invited a bunch of people but it's late and I'm sure I missed most of you. Send me a message on Steam so I can invite you etc. Fandango is the name.


----------



## EvilDevil

Guys I'm bit of a noob but I'd be delighted if I played with you someday, which will be rare because of time differences.. US/Europe


----------



## HarrisLam

our pool of players are all over the world so I dont know what you're talking about


----------



## Flamingo

Make OCN.EU, OCN.US, OCN.SEA then (and put them in descriptions so people know which ones to join)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Make OCN.EU, OCN.US, OCN.SEA then (and put them in descriptions so people know which ones to join)


I think that defeats the purpose of the guild. More people in the guild facilitates 5 man stacks. Splitting our player base into 3 separate guilds is just going to make it harder.

The guild lets you party up with anybody currently available. Rather just have 1 big guild than multiple small ones.

Heck I wish more people would just idle in the OCN chatroom.


----------



## HarrisLam

im just glad my connection is good enough for me to play with all of you within 300 ping range.

i wonder how much ping i get from the african server


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think that defeats the purpose of the guild. More people in the guild facilitates 5 man stacks. Splitting our player base into 3 separate guilds is just going to make it harder.
> 
> The guild lets you party up with anybody currently available. Rather just have 1 big guild than multiple small ones.
> 
> Heck I wish more people would just idle in the OCN chatroom.


I would if iam unmuted again


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think that defeats the purpose of the guild. More people in the guild facilitates 5 man stacks. Splitting our player base into 3 separate guilds is just going to make it harder.
> 
> The guild lets you party up with anybody currently available. Rather just have 1 big guild than multiple small ones.
> 
> Heck I wish more people would just idle in the OCN chatroom.


Agree.


----------



## evilferret

Just wanted to note, when you open up your party to the guild you can add descriptions like which servers or game mode you're choosing.

I do a lot of bot games using US E and EU W so I would say something along the lines of Choice US/E EU/W Unfair Bots Join up or something like that.

If you want only EU or SEA players, whenever you set up an open party invite to the guild just put all relevant info in the description.

I tried it earlier but don't think we have enough people. We need more members Zulli!

Evildevil, try hanging out in the OCN chatroom. We have a few EU players so hopefully you can find somebody to party up with.

Harris! We need to play one together again!

Again Tox? Jeebus, just party up here. I heard you can get com banned from the enemy team which sounds silly.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just wanted to note, when you open up your party to the guild you can add descriptions like which servers or game mode you're choosing.
> 
> I do a lot of bot games using US E and EU W so I would say something along the lines of Choice US/E EU/W Unfair Bots Join up or something like that.
> 
> If you want only EU or SEA players, whenever you set up an open party invite to the guild just put all relevant info in the description.
> 
> I tried it earlier but don't think we have enough people. We need more members Zulli!
> 
> Evildevil, try hanging out in the OCN chatroom. We have a few EU players so hopefully you can find somebody to party up with.
> 
> Harris! We need to play one together again!
> 
> Again Tox? Jeebus, just party up here. I heard you can get com banned from the enemy team which sounds silly.


Yeah again sadly, most of them are muted anyway haha.
seems i cant say anything in caps lock or team reports


----------



## Sunz

Hey Zulli, i requested you as a friend. Add me to the guild pls


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just wanted to note, when you open up your party to the guild you can add descriptions like which servers or game mode you're choosing.
> 
> I do a lot of bot games using US E and EU W so I would say something along the lines of Choice US/E EU/W Unfair Bots Join up or something like that.
> 
> If you want only EU or SEA players, whenever you set up an open party invite to the guild just put all relevant info in the description.
> 
> I tried it earlier but don't think we have enough people. We need more members Zulli!
> 
> Evildevil, try hanging out in the OCN chatroom. We have a few EU players so hopefully you can find somebody to party up with.
> 
> Harris! We need to play one together again!
> 
> Again Tox? Jeebus, just party up here. I heard you can get com banned from the enemy team which sounds silly.


Yeah, last couple of times when I played Dota I joined the chatroom and only saw about 5-6 players in it. I believe you are " ef "?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Yeah, last couple of times when I played Dota I joined the chatroom and only saw about 5-6 players in it. I believe you are " ef "?


Yeppers, I be ef.

You probably caught us in game or afk. Just try to hang out and speak up and when people finish their games or wake up and we should respond.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> im just glad my connection is good enough for me to play with all of you within 300 ping range.
> 
> i wonder how much ping i get from the african server


You must find out about that SA server ... because then we could play easier ... lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> You must find out about that SA server ... because then we could play easier ... lol


don't worry. If we get to play together, most likely it won't be just the 2 of us. Pretty sure south African server will NOT be server of choice


----------



## Toxsick

Having some sick games lately guys!

http://dotabuff.com/players/62602787


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just wanted to note, when you open up your party to the guild you can add descriptions like which servers or game mode you're choosing.
> 
> I do a lot of bot games using US E and EU W so I would say something along the lines of Choice US/E EU/W Unfair Bots Join up or something like that.
> 
> If you want only EU or SEA players, whenever you set up an open party invite to the guild just put all relevant info in the description.
> 
> I tried it earlier but don't think we have enough people. We need more members Zulli!
> 
> Evildevil, try hanging out in the OCN chatroom. We have a few EU players so hopefully you can find somebody to party up with.
> 
> Harris! We need to play one together again!
> 
> Again Tox? Jeebus, just party up here. I heard you can get com banned from the enemy team which sounds silly.


Indeed we do. I invited everyone on my list and everyone that was idle in the ocn channel. Let me know if I'm missing anyone folks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Hey Zulli, i requested you as a friend. Add me to the guild pls


Added and invited!









Also ef and doc I made you guys officers so you can create an open party. Not sure who else is active enough to make an officer, open to suggestions.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Zull

Think any guild member can open a party to the guild.

Officers can invite other members and some other features I haven't read up on.

I'll start reading over the guild information one more time.

Eventually we might want officers in other time zones. It'll make adding members from different time zones easier.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks Zull
> 
> Think any guild member can open a party to the guild.
> 
> Officers can invite other members and some other features I haven't read up on.
> 
> I'll start reading over the guild information one more time.
> 
> Eventually we might want officers in other time zones. It'll make adding members from different time zones easier.


Ah I see, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## evilferret

So tested, any member can open a party to the guild. Any available games should show up under your name (top left) in the new guild section.

Hopefully the planned features like inhouses will be introduced soon. I'm sure it'll make Doc's life easier.

Anybody who needs invite can also msg me or Doc.

Question about Midas on supports. Been trying Midas on my WR and Tree and seems to be working but not sure if its due to favorable matchups. I still get wards and boots but than go for a mid game Midas. Am I just getting lucky or is this a viable strat? My reasoning is that it lets you make up the XP you lost while roaming (1 large camp's main creep should give you about a wave's worth of XP).

Also any good guides specific to the mid role? Just had a game where we had no mid and just want to expand my position pool (hopefully it'll force me to increase my hero pool at it).

Thanks guys!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Having some sick games lately guys!
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/players/62602787


we need you to join our stacks

we never have a mid player
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Question about Midas on supports. Been trying Midas on my WR and Tree and seems to be working but not sure if its due to favorable matchups. I still get wards and boots but than go for a mid game Midas. Am I just getting lucky or is this a viable strat? My reasoning is that it lets you make up the XP you lost while roaming (1 large camp's main creep should give you about a wave's worth of XP).
> 
> Thanks guys!


midas on supports?!

maybe some of the more right click oriented ones, like vengeful spirit.

or you can always play support furion


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> we need you to join our stacks
> 
> we never have a mid player
> midas on supports?!
> 
> maybe some of the more right click oriented ones, like vengeful spirit.
> 
> or you can always play support furion


EF sometimes invites me to a party.
But im on EU btw.

I think i played once with you, not sure tho.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> EF sometimes invites me to a party.
> But im on EU btw.
> 
> I think i played once with you, not sure tho.


yes we played before, probably even more than once, I cant remember.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> So tested, any member can open a party to the guild. Any available games should show up under your name (top left) in the new guild section.
> 
> Hopefully the planned features like inhouses will be introduced soon. I'm sure it'll make Doc's life easier.
> 
> Anybody who needs invite can also msg me or Doc.
> 
> Question about Midas on supports. Been trying Midas on my WR and Tree and seems to be working but not sure if its due to favorable matchups. I still get wards and boots but than go for a mid game Midas. Am I just getting lucky or is this a viable strat? My reasoning is that it lets you make up the XP you lost while roaming (1 large camp's main creep should give you about a wave's worth of XP).
> 
> Also any good guides specific to the mid role? Just had a game where we had no mid and just want to expand my position pool (hopefully it'll force me to increase my hero pool at it).
> 
> Thanks guys!


Midas on supports is not cost effective unless you are somehow farming really well early/mid game which you shouldn't be. On supports I usually start off with obs or sentry and chick. Then the only cs I get is from stack pulling (which can be hard if you're against a dual lane) and that gold goes to more wards/bird and boots to arcane boots. Tps as well. Something is wrong if you are farming that much with a support.

That said, WR I suppose is a little feasible because she can help provide some dps but she is normally in the 3 or 4 position and isn't relied upon that heavily. There's just no reason to on tree at all, he is too weak of a hero damage wise to commit that much gold. Better off getting arcane boots and mek for sure.

Keep in mind that midas costs 1900, you get 190 gold per use and has 100 second cooldown. That means it takes 16.6 minutes to make up the cost of the item assuming you use it immediately after it cools. That is almost never the case because of dying and team fights etc. Probably safe to assume it takes ~20-22 minutes before you start making gold off of it. You also said you're getting it mid game so the game could be over before this happens.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks for the input Zulli!

Originally started messing around with Midas for the reliable gold than I realized the extra XP.

Seen some Eastern teams pick up Midas late game so was trying it out.

Guess I'm off to try other items.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Zuli I added you, can I get into the guild please and thank you?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Zuli I added you, can I get into the guild please and thank you?


If you're on the OCN chatroom now, I can add you as well.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Zuli I added you, can I get into the guild please and thank you?


Sure, but what is your Dota name? I got 3 friend invites yesterday and 85 total friends so I dunno who is who.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks for the input Zulli!
> 
> Originally started messing around with Midas for the reliable gold than I realized the extra XP.
> 
> Seen some Eastern teams pick up Midas late game so was trying it out.
> 
> Guess I'm off to try other items.


No problemo.







Also,


----------



## Lazy Bear

I'm Lazy Bear, same as here.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I'm Lazy Bear, same as here.


You're already in it lol.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I posted that before getting in!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I posted that before getting in!


Gg


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks for the input Zulli!
> 
> Originally started messing around with Midas for the reliable gold than I realized the extra XP.
> 
> Seen some Eastern teams pick up Midas late game so was trying it out.
> 
> Guess I'm off to try other items.


How late are you seeing pros get midas? Usually Furion is the only hero who will get it after 10ish minutes. If you are seeing it after 30 minutes it is likely due to the opponent having a Necro book (then you will sometimes see teams get a midas or more commonly helm of the dom to get rid of necro creeps).


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## evilferret

Hahaha just saw that on reddit Zulli!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hahaha just saw that on reddit Zulli!


Gg. Apparently if you hex rosh twice he comes back huge. Didn't know that.


----------



## HarrisLam

doesn't roshan get bigger everytime it respawns? (i know its not because of that, just asking)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> doesn't roshan get bigger everytime it respawns? (i know its not because of that, just asking)


Yeah but it's not much, I barely notice it.


----------



## Toxsick

Fnatic just got destroyed by KP :O

lol @ bottle first item on DK mid


----------



## Toxsick

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fnatic just got destroyed by KP :O

lol @ bottle first item on DK mid









still had a nice comeback


----------



## LilBuckz

I don't know about other people but I would prefer it if results of games were not posted, I usually watch vods when I get home from work.


----------



## evilferret

Sorry Buckz, lets try to use spoiler tags at least for Tournament games. I know I'm guilty of spoiling winners.


----------



## LilBuckz

Yea I know it is going to happen, and it isn't the end of the world but I think it is a good idea to keep in mind (spoiler tags would be a decent workaround).


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Yea I know it is going to happen, and it isn't the end of the world but I think it is a good idea to keep in mind (spoiler tags would be a decent workaround).


sorry about that

editted it.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> sorry about that
> 
> editted it.


NP, I guess I can save time and not watch it since it wasn't close (usually I watch all Fnatic games).


----------



## evilferret

Quick Q, does sentry wards work on the magic bush to block both creeps or does it have to be a observer?

Thanks all.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quick Q, does sentry wards work on the magic bush to block both creeps or does it have to be a observer?
> 
> Thanks all.


Any type of object will block it, even Clockwork's rocket in-air


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Any type of object will block it, even Clockwork's rocket in-air


Wait so Clock's rocket could work on the magic bush?

Just asking since the Sentry's range is lower and haven't had a chance to test.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Wait so Clock's rocket could work on the magic bush?
> 
> Just asking since the Sentry's range is lower and haven't had a chance to test.


Not sure what you mean by magic bush but almost anything that is inside of the camp at :00 will prevent the camps from spawning. Sentry's will block them too if that is what you're asking.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by magic bush but almost anything that is inside of the camp at :00 will prevent the camps from spawning. Sentry's will block them too if that is what you're asking.


Radiant side ward spot that blocks the pull and large camp.

http://imgur.com/ROt7K

Can't seem to get the magic crack spot to work with sentries so was hoping somebody knew about the magic bush before I wasted some time.

Edit: Sorry if I use weird terms, I swear that's how it was taught to me!


----------



## LilBuckz

Sentry or observer will work. Camps are blocked by the fact that there is an item there, not by how much vision it has so either works (i have heard plenty of people call it the magic bush, so you aren't off there).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Radiant side ward spot that blocks the pull and large camp.
> 
> http://imgur.com/ROt7K
> 
> Can't seem to get the magic crack spot to work with sentries so was hoping somebody knew about the magic bush before I wasted some time.
> 
> Edit: Sorry if I use weird terms, I swear that's how it was taught to me!


That pic won't load for some reason, my internet is acting funny. Also have never heard of the term magic bush.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks for explaining the mechanic Buckz!

Wow, must practice blocking the magic bush with rockets. That just sounds awesome.

Another offtopic q, is shift queue ancient stacking worth learning?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnjcylomVUU

Been trying it and I'm really slow getting it set up.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks for explaining the mechanic Buckz!
> 
> Wow, must practice blocking the magic bush with rockets. That just sounds awesome.
> 
> Another offtopic q, is shift queue ancient stacking worth learning?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnjcylomVUU
> 
> Been trying it and I'm really slow getting it set up.


That looks like way too much effort. It's easier to stack with a creep, just leave it near the camp and keep an eye on the clock.


----------



## evilferret

Heh thanks Zulli, yeah figured but I like trying out stuff.

Has the Tree nerf hit the main client yet?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Heh thanks Zulli, yeah figured but I like trying out stuff.
> 
> Has the Tree nerf hit the main client yet?


I don't blame ya, it's fun to try new things in Dota. Don't think that update hit the client yet but I could be wrong, can't get on my main pc yet to check.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

One question for those that understand magic resistance. For Huskar the lower the HP the less damage he takes from Magical attacks/spells. If for example he is 25% resistance @ Full HP and you Laguna him with 900 damage. Will he take 900*0.75 damage?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> One question for those that understand magic resistance. For Huskar the lower the HP the less damage he takes from Magical attacks/spells. If for example he is 25% resistance @ Full HP and you Laguna him with 900 damage. Will he take 900*0.75 damage?


That is correct, every hero in the game but meepo has innate 25% magic resistance (Meepo has 35%). After the 675 damage his magic resistance goes up. It isn't until he takes the full burst damage that it goes up. With heroes like Veno who do damage over time his resistance goes up as he is losing hp.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That is correct, every hero in the game but meepo has innate 25% magic resistance (Meepo has 35%). After the 675 damage his magic resistance goes up. It isn't until he takes the full burst damage that it goes up. With heroes like Veno who do damage over time his resistance goes up as he is losing hp.


Thats good to hear. I played again hit. Bought scepter first item. At first he was hard to kill but compare to old hus he is weaker against physical damage.


----------



## Toxsick





Man, sing sing is just legendary.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, sing sing is just legendary.


I though the jump breaks after 1400. It looked much longer longer then that.


----------



## Toxsick

Hahaha! ef something for you here ROFL!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Hahaha! ef something for you here ROFL!


lmao


----------



## evilferret

Why do you hate gingers so?

Heh, hope everybody has a great July 4th!


----------



## WALSRU

I'm at work watching Dota VODS haha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm at work watching Dota VODS haha


Nooo Walrus! Hope you finish soon and get to playing!

Twitch TV linked up with Dota 2 now and lets you get tourney drops if you have the tickets.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I though the jump breaks after 1400. It looked much longer longer then that.


From Life Break description on PD: _If Huskar is disabled during this charge, or if the target moves more than 1400 units in 0.015s, the charge stops._

Clock's hook, which travels at 4000/5000/6000 u/s, falls under that threshold (93333 u/s).


----------



## HarrisLam

am I the only one not getting the SF WR joke?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> am I the only one not getting the SF WR joke?


Playing on the joke that gingers have no souls (popularized by South Park); also see this kill line by SF on WR.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> am I the only one not getting the SF WR joke?


----------



## evilferret

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zulrTI7kJtI

BTS just brainwashed me spamming this on their Stream.

Urge to play this while playing Dota 2.


----------



## WALSRU

Sorry Lumi's does not have the skills to match PFlax


----------



## evilferret

Edit: Blah double post.


----------



## evilferret

Yahs more Dota muzak!

Empty at work Walrus?

Hey Plax is pretty good.

Time to start a Dota playlist.


----------



## HarrisLam

havent seen you play at all recently walsru?


----------



## Jim888

I'm BAAAAACK!


----------



## evilferret

Doc is back!

Jeebus we got 29 people in chatroom, don't recognize anybody.

If anybody needs invite to the OCN guild let Doc, Zulli or me know and we'll get you added ASAP.


----------



## Jim888

btw thanks Zulli for Making me admin so I can add ppl, its been handy.

also I've come to realize that in the pool I'm currently in Slark is basically easy mode...what a stupid hero in pubs!

Edit: and its even more crazy OP if you have a TreeEnt on your side!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> btw thanks Zulli for Making me admin so I can add ppl, its been handy.
> 
> also I've come to realize that in the pool I'm currently in Slark is basically easy mode...what a stupid hero in pubs!
> 
> Edit: and its even more crazy OP if you have a TreeEnt on your side!


You're welcome. You are one of the couple of people that I know frequent Dota a lot, if there are any other people that should be a mod or w/e let me know. Also I invited a few people that were in the OCN channel but I cannot verify that they actually visit this site. If they don't and you feel they should be removed from the guild, by all means do as you see fit.

Also what in the name of the goats is a TreeEnt. (I know what you mean)


----------



## Toxsick

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cant believe Virtus Pro Threw the game against alliance..........


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> cant believe Virtus Pro Threw the game against alliance..........


SL was too late for me to watch







. I'm surprised ICCup made it to the final. Quantic wasn't that good with black?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> SL was too late for me to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm surprised ICCup made it to the final. Quantic wasn't that good with black?


So many close fights also... it went good for qauntic until Black got pulled in all the time -> Disrupter ring.


----------



## bullethose

I find it fun to play dota 2 every now and then I hate the fact when I played one character I am stubborn not to play as that one. my favourite character is "drow ranger".


----------



## Zulli85

So how do people actually make money at dota 2 lounge? Thought it was just a trading/betting site but apparently you can make cash?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So how do people actually make money at dota 2 lounge? Thought it was just a trading/betting site but apparently you can make cash?


Probably won't make too much money on D2L unless you have your hands on some high end items. Could also use Reddit/Dota traders for cash transactions.

I'm guessing easiest way is convert all your items into keys and sell your key on D2L/Reddit/DT. Can get any where from 1.80-2.10 per key depending on market.

That being said, let us know what you got up for sale.

Nooo Zulli! Don't fall into this trap! D3 tried this on us!

I'm guessing there's a place you can bet cash on games or we wouldn't have 322.


----------



## Zulli85

Hm I see, thanks for the info.

Edit - I have a mythical brewmaster flail that I want to get rid of amongst like 12 rares or something.


----------



## WALSRU

Man I've been wanting that flail forever!

P.S. Sorry I've been scarce guys, suddenly all my friends are playing Smite. I will stop neglecting Dota soon.


----------



## Toxsick

have you guys noticed the scytyhe vyse staff for Furion / Prophet? in the plays he weared it. seems it was a gift from someone to Admirall bulldog. ( we cant get it yet . ) ive seen some pictures on reddit from it!


----------



## hamzatm

That staff looks amazing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> cant believe Virtus Pro Threw the game against alliance..........


This usage of spoiler tags is somewhat useless, I would have said "Did anyone see Virtus Pro vs Alliance?" and put the spoiler below that.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> That staff looks amazing!
> This usage of spoiler tags is somewhat useless, I would have said "Did anyone see Virtus Pro vs Alliance?" and put the spoiler below that.


rofl haha!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



yes i saw them. VP my favorite team... threw it godamnit... illidan, why!


----------



## WALSRU

They were some dang good games though, really fun to watch! I was rooting for the other team though.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> They were some dang good games though, really fun to watch! I was rooting for the other team though.


ARS ART ! Favorite player!


----------



## evilferret

The Staff is a new Genuine item so who knows what you have to buy to get it.

Kinda hoping we all get for being "beta" players.

Walrus! We miss you!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Man I've been wanting that flail forever!


Trade me something for it?


----------



## WALSRU

Of course Zulli, we'll have to barter soon. How about the Mythical Centaur Club?

Nobody spoil Starladder grand finals for me. Haven't been able to watch the VOD yet.


----------



## evilferret

Zulli if I got anything you want for the Flail let me know too.

I owe Walrus an item and maybe an item bribe will get him back here.


----------



## Zulli85

Lol uhhhhh I'm not even sure what it's worth to be honest, haven't cared to trade much.


----------



## WALSRU

Whoaaaaa Ef I have no idea how you owe me for anything but I'll take it


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Whoaaaaa Ef I have no idea how you owe me for anything but I'll take it


It's my bribe to get you to doto more!

Any particular item you were interested in Zulli?


----------



## Zulli85

Not in particular no. Not sure what I want at all to be honest.


----------



## Zulli85

Gonna go ahead and double post. I think I want player cards.


----------



## evilferret

Got 2 extra ATM I'll try to scourge up a few I guess. How many you looking for Zulli?


----------



## Zulli85

I'll have to do a little digging to see what the flail is worth but I think around 10. Not even sure if thats a good ballpark. Also I don't want duplicate cards so I'll have to check them etc.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'll have to do a little digging to see what the flail is worth but I think around 10. Not even sure if thats a good ballpark. Also I don't want duplicate cards so I'll have to check them etc.


We could always play some compendium matches, they're guarenteed card drops each game.

I'll probably be awful though.


----------



## WALSRU

Won a compendium match last night that I definitely shouldn't have. Zulli you can have all my cards, I don't really collect those kind of things.


----------



## bullethose

anyone want to team up I am free in like 8 hours give or take my steam name is in the spoiler oh and I am mostly support characters


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



8u113T H053


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> anyone want to team up I am free in like 8 hours give or take my steam name is in the spoiler oh and I am mostly support characters
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 8u113T H053


just hang out in the OCN room, have you been invited to the Guild yet?

Also I've got quite a few player cards if someone wants to do some trading...still dying for that Spirit of Calm bear


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> just hang out in the OCN room, have you been invited to the Guild yet?
> 
> Also I've got quite a few player cards if someone wants to do some trading...still dying for that Spirit of Calm bear


there is an ocn guild? I only have 21 hours in dota 2 3 in the tutorials and loading times so I ain't got no cards.


----------



## Toxsick

guys you should check the reddit post called 'if we dont get a new hero this week, im gonna do it"

there's a line out there like this :

'After a failed attempt at getting into the gaming industry, Valve fell back and announced a new car running with it's own researched and developed engine called SourceTwo. Instead of gasoline, the car runs
on the anticipation of Episode Three.'

With a picture rofl, i couldnt stop laughing HAHA!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> there is an ocn guild? I only have 21 hours in dota 2 3 in the tutorials and loading times so I ain't got no cards.


Join the channel anyway. Play a few bot games with people and see if you can find a group in your skill range.

Welcome and hope to see you around!


----------



## hamzatm

@bullethose Probably a good idea to tell us how good/new you are (in your view)?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> @bullethose Probably a good idea to tell us how good/new you are (in your view)?


Hamza! We miss you too! Doc is semi back and hopefully we'll set up the next inhouse and training day soon.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Won a compendium match last night that I definitely shouldn't have. Zulli you can have all my cards, I don't really collect those kind of things.


Sweet, appreciate that. Send me a message on Steam whenever you see me on. New Age Retro Hippie is my current name.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> there is an ocn guild? I only have 21 hours in dota 2 3 in the tutorials and loading times so I ain't got no cards.


Ya there is, idle in the OCN channel and ask for an invite and one of us will invite you to the guild.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Been playing with people from the OCN club, and so far it's been pretty good. We have a very wide range of skill levels, it seems.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Been playing with people from the OCN club, and so far it's been pretty good. We have a very wide range of skill levels, it seems.


where do you fall in the skill lvl? I think I'm gonna be on tonight for some compendium matches


----------



## Lazy Bear

I had about 1720 DBR when that was still a thing, I don't have a screenshot, so you'll just have to take my word for it.

So I'm high bracket.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Official announcement


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> 
> 
> Official announcement


Yep!
rofl client seems out of date







they probably gonna update it.. *Abaddon*


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I had about 1720 DBR when that was still a thing, I don't have a screenshot, so you'll just have to take my word for it.
> 
> So I'm high bracket.


1720 back then was Very High skill bracket. 80% is in normal. 15% is in high. 5% is in very high.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Hmm. That doesn't seem right, my games are in high bracket.


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> @bullethose Probably a good idea to tell us how good/new you are (in your view)?


when playing the right character after amping my damage I can charge lanes and kill easily but I am more of a support tbh also spammy (stun then hit, stun then hit) characters always get me. also I am smart enough to know when to go back, etc.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> 1720 back then was Very High skill bracket. 80% is in normal. 15% is in high. 5% is in very high.


Back then I had ~2,1k DBR , as I haven't played in ages I prolly suck now


----------



## Zulli85

Got the mythical bloodstone item. Anyone who gave a key to a friend should have one, either rare, mythical, or legendary. The more keys you gave away the better item you get. Check your inventories folks.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Hmm. That doesn't seem right, my games are in high bracket.


No, but it used to. I was playing Very High and I was 1710 rating. I queue for High when I solo queue now, but mostly because my skill has been around the same as it was back then.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> No, but it used to. I was playing Very High and I was 1710 rating. I queue for High when I solo queue now, but mostly because my skill has been around the same as it was back then.


If I remember correctly ~1600 or 1700 - 2700 - very high , the borderline between high/very high was around 1600's


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Got the mythical bloodstone item. Anyone who gave a key to a friend should have one, either rare, mythical, or legendary. The more keys you gave away the better item you get. Check your inventories folks.


Mine is Mythical with 8 invites. No one on the internet knows what they do besides take up an inventory slot.


----------



## jellybeans69

Bloodstone of the Precursor / Mythical / Gave out 2 invites total. Been in beta since November after first TI


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Bloodstone of the Precursor / Mythical / Gave out 2 invites total. Been in beta since November after first TI


mine is mythical with 4 uses, dont remember how many invites I gave...guessing 4


----------



## xNovax

The game is utterly amazing. I have had some much fun playing it.


----------



## yraith

I am getting into it too.. Just downloaded the client the other day.. Still trying to figure out the menus. Looks great so far.


----------



## WALSRU

Welcome nooblets!

Please join the OCN Chat channel ("+" button to the right of your screen in the main menu) and we'll be happy to help.


----------



## evilferret

Walrus is back! Yahs!

Seems only 1 person out of all my invites even bothered to play 1 game. I need more doto friends.

Hope to see some of you guys on tonight!


----------



## xNovax

I can play dota with some people later tonight. Just add me on steam. nova1104


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I can play dota with some people later tonight. Just add me on steam. nova1104


Join the OCN chatroom and ask in channel for a guild invite.

Lots of us there (idling or playing) so not bad place to get a group.


----------



## WALSRU

EF idles all day everyday hustlin for rares like a junkie tryin to feed his betting habit


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> EF idles all day everyday hustlin for rares like a junkie tryin to feed his betting habit


Gotta stock my wallet for the Steam Sale!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> The game is utterly amazing. I have had some much fun playing it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> I am getting into it too.. Just downloaded the client the other day.. Still trying to figure out the menus. Looks great so far.


Welcome to you two! Stop by here for all of your Dota needs and try to stop by the OCN channel in-game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Mine is Mythical with 8 invites. No one on the internet knows what they do besides take up an inventory slot.


It is just there to show you participated in the beta alongside the millions of other people haha.


----------



## xNovax

How do we get to the OCN channel?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> How do we get to the OCN channel?


On the main menu click the + to the right to open a list of channels and search for OCN. You'll automatically join it each time you launch the game.


----------



## mylilpony

BETA IS FINALLY OVER TELL EVERYONE
http://www.dota2.com/thebetaisover

Haven't played in two months , these new patches are gonna be interesting to play with


----------



## LilBuckz

Will be interesting to see how much of an impact the release of the game will have on the playerbase. That along with Linux/Mac options and the eventual release in China should grow the community.


----------



## Zulli85

Eventual release in China will have the biggest impact. Curious to see how many new players there will be from this as well. ~330,000 peak users everyday so far.

http://store.steampowered.com/stats/


----------



## Toxsick

Damn.. just had the most adrenaline rush with our stack / invoker game!!


----------



## Midgethulk

Really need to play with you guys one day... sigh


----------



## redalert

Here is a question for you guys. TI3 is less than a month away does anyone think someone besides Alliance, LGD.cn or Navi will win?


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Here is a question for you guys. TI3 is less than a month away does anyone think someone besides Alliance, LGD.cn or Navi will win?


<---- Na'Vi fan so I hope they win but I wish all the teams best of luck!









And I don't see any team except for Orange coming close to the 3 you mentioned.


----------



## WALSRU

Tongfu top 5, that's my sleeper-ish pick.

Alliance winning would make me lose my dang mind.


----------



## Toxsick

Abaddon released in test dota 2! he will be out tommorow i guess!!


----------



## Pwnography

Why are people counting out iG all of a sudden?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Because we don't want IG to win anything.

Because IG is boring and they win everything


----------



## Zulli85

Yeah iG could repeat but the competition is so strong I can't see it happening. I'm hoping for a Na'vi vs Alliance grand final myself.


----------



## xNovax

Ok I figured it out. Im online and looking for a game.


----------



## Sunz

If someone needs some orientation ill be glad to help. I play mostly at nights, on the use server.
See you guys.








My in game name is Sun .


----------



## evilferret

Nova, where you go? We're going to do some bot games soonish if you want to join.

Sun is a great mentor and person to play with. Haven't seen him get mad yet even with some of my stupid plays.


----------



## TheOddOne

Since I predicted the top 3 of TI right, I'll pick Alliance LGD iG for TI3, then Na'Vi and the rest are asian teams. LGD.int can fight with Dignitas for their 16th place.


----------



## Toxsick

check this out 

we were bein' spectated for 700 viewers o.o thats odd!


----------



## xNovax

Should be able to play some more tomorrow night, it's just that school takes priority.


----------



## Awsan

Post #6000


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Post #6000


Sweet. I remember when I made this thread and it took forever just to get a few pages going haha.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Sweet. I remember when I made this thread and it took forever just to get a few pages going haha.


Congrats







this thread was a start for a lot of the great in house games and much more to come


----------



## gonX

LINUX SUPPORT!

Holy crap!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread was a start for a lot of the great in house games and much more to come


Indeed. Speaking of which we should schedule another round of ih games. Whatever happened to that?

Also Dota 2 for macs is in beta gg.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Indeed. Speaking of which we should schedule another round of ih games. Whatever happened to that?
> 
> Also Dota 2 for macs is in beta gg.


Waiting for Doc to free up some time.

We can try to set up a smaller one if you want Zulli!

Hey Zulli, you make good threads! I was part of your D3 thread too (even if the game was blah). Finished original Inferno with OCN and it was glorious.


----------



## NoDoz

So is there any info on playing dota 2 in SLI? I attempted it and it was very buggy.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Waiting for Doc to free up some time.
> 
> We can try to set up a smaller one if you want Zulli!
> 
> Hey Zulli, you make good threads! I was part of your D3 thread too (even if the game was blah). Finished original Inferno with OCN and it was glorious.


Thanks! I recently got back into DIII a bit, it's a pretty solid game not going to lie. The economy is pretty jacked though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> So is there any info on playing dota 2 in SLI? I attempted it and it was very buggy.


I've heard that it is buggy but I don't have SLI so I never bothered to look into it. Perhaps someone else here can help you out.


----------



## dezahp

I've been away from my house and been staying at my parents house for the past month and a half...

I've become so dota deprived ;/

I wonder what has changed...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Thanks! I recently got back into DIII a bit, it's a pretty solid game not going to lie. The economy is pretty jacked though.
> I've heard that it is buggy but I don't have SLI so I never bothered to look into it. Perhaps someone else here can help you out.


Any improvements to D3? Eh every time I tried getting back into D3 the economy scared me. Inflation is ridiculous there.

Never got SLI to work for me but not like you need it.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> So is there any info on playing dota 2 in SLI? I attempted it and it was very buggy.


One gtx 770 can probably max out the game and be only at 20% used.


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> One gtx 770 can probably max out the game and be only at 20% used.


good old source engine.


----------



## HarrisLam

Wow....game official release actually has an impact on our OCN community? who would have thought huh...

Just when everyone of us thought that we had more invites sitting around than actual interested individuals.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Gotta stock my wallet for the Steam Sale!


I have interest in a very limited number of games to begin with, having shift 2 unleashed on sale yesterday and Alice on sale today, that pretty much wraps up my summer purchases.

I still don't own skyrim and witcher 2, but I doubt skyrim will go $5 (will only buy at $5) within a year and I'm debating whether I should buy witcher 2 at GOG to show my support, or to get a physical copy for collection (but then I need to crack open the dam thing).

Anyway, back to the game
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Here is a question for you guys. TI3 is less than a month away does anyone think someone besides Alliance, LGD.cn or Navi will win?


Think I'm the minority here. As good as NaVi is as a team, I don't really like them for unknown reasons. I like to see them play, I just dont like to see them win lol. I do like Alliance so I'll be pretty satisfied if they can win. However I'm also hoping that iG will make a comeback from their recent sub-par performance. I watched the TI2 finals on youtube and thought they played really well.

So these are my picks, I'll be glad with finals being played by 2 of these 3 teams.


----------



## EvilDevil

Ambient occlusion - do you guys use it? It's set to OFF by default. On or Off is better gaming wise not beauty wise.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Ambient occlusion - do you guys use it? It's set to OFF by default. On or Off is better gaming wise not beauty wise.


I use it. AO is a lighting technique explained in detail here. Turning it on will require more from your system.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I use it. AO is a lighting technique explained in detail here. Turning it on will require more from your system.


I saw that article on WP.

Gaming wise is it better to use it or not? I mean, the player experience, is it easier to recognize certain things or not? Do you play better with it or not.


----------



## xNovax

Spend most of my day at school today reading the Dota2 Wiki.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> I saw that article on WP.
> 
> Gaming wise is it better to use it or not? I mean, the player experience, is it easier to recognize certain things or not? Do you play better with it or not.


I play at a fairly high level and I generally have it on. I just tried with a few games off after you mentioned it and didn't really miss anything. If you have FPS issues then I suppose you could keep it off


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I play at a fairly high level and I generally have it on. I just tried with a few games off after you mentioned it and didn't really miss anything. If you have FPS issues then I suppose you could keep it off


I see. Thanks a lot. I think I will keep it off then if i'm not missing anything.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Any improvements to D3? Eh every time I tried getting back into D3 the economy scared me. Inflation is ridiculous there.
> 
> Never got SLI to work for me but not like you need it.


It is just all around better. The balance has gotten better and server issues are few and far between. However I heard there was some duping and gold hacking going on for a while so now it is so easy to get good items via the auction house. At least it was, there was another round of banning done by Blizzard just recently. I guess a decent amount of gold is 1 bil+. Take that with a grain of salt though, I don't know all that much about it.

Also prepare the rage, Valve has apparently started work on Techies. Found this on reddit.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1i346p/valve_has_started_work_on_adding_techies/


----------



## LilBuckz

For TI3 I honestly think there are a ton of teams that could realistically win, but I agree that Na'vi Alliance and LGD.cn are the top 3. Of those I would wan't Na'vi (really dislike Alliance, not sure why), but really I am rooting for Fnatic. I would just love it if the top 3 had no eastern teams.


----------



## EvilDevil

The thing I hated the most in Dota 1 is coming in Dota 2. Good times.


----------



## WALSRU

That's great news, I still have a couple months to enjoy All Pick!


----------



## Zulli85

Real fun game here, nonstop action the entire game. 108 kills total. Our pl went like 0-5 or something but I kept us in it going 10-2. Eventually cancer lancer is too much and we just win the game.


----------



## HarrisLam

I suppose it's the fact that PL being the only true carry in your team stalled it long enough for you guys to win? (I can see that you pretty much took over as the carry in your team) Cuz to be frank their line-up should totally own yours with Gyro's cannon and BKB from multiple heros in late game.

That Gyro not doing well is probably another reason


----------



## Zulli85

No, the pl was feeding and I was able to stall long enough for him to eventually get items.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I suppose it's the fact that PL being the only true carry in your team stalled it long enough for you guys to win? Cuz to be frank their line-up should totally own yours in late game.
> 
> That Gyro not doing well is probably another reason


The teams are actually pretty balanced lategame, if not tilting slightly in favor of dire because of the utility that SD and DP bring. Also, you can see that Gyro and Slark both had terrible farm for a ~60-minute game; both under 300gpm and lowest levels on the map. The reason they were pressed is likely the midgame hump of Bat and Imbasaw, not to mention that CM farmed BKB Agha Loth.


----------



## Zulli85

Timbersaw's reactive armor is pretty imba indeed.

Edit - 400 wins finally lul.

Edit 2 - Another intense game. I carry but we lose if tinker doesn't perma hex am. Also our lina was owning pretty hard. Ended up selling my treads to make room for aegis. Also had the gold for satanic but we pushed and won before I bought it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> No, the pl was feeding and I was able to stall long enough for him to eventually get items.


You probably didnt see my implications : PL being the only true carry = all 4 other heros are not true carry (pretty good heros also) = other 4 heros should be able to hold their own early without much help, leads to a good enough early game to offset PL's feed

I'm sure you had the biggest contribution among the 4 players, just saying that above was what I meant originally
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> The teams are actually pretty balanced lategame, if not tilting slightly in favor of dire because of the utility that SD and DP bring. Also, you can see that Gyro and Slark both had terrible farm for a ~60-minute game; both under 300gpm and lowest levels on the map. The reason they were pressed is likely the midgame hump of Bat and Imbasaw, not to mention that CM farmed BKB Agha Loth.


what you said there is based on their already achieved levels, already acquired farm and levels, while I was only talking about the line up itself in general.

If discussion is only based on line-up, I would think this situation is the following :

1) Shadow demon's initiation can only match bat very early in the game. Once bat gets the dagger, no one on dire matches the initiation of radiant. Mirana's ult is really good too, but at a bigger cost
2) the support ability / utilities seem fairly even on both sides
3) radiant has better teamfight ultimates
4) in my opinion, late game Gyro > PL, radiant also has another annoying brick aka slark


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> You probably didnt see my implications : PL being the only true carry = all 4 other heros are not true carry (pretty good heros also) = other 4 heros should be able to hold their own early without much help, leads to a good enough early game to offset PL's feed
> 
> I'm sure you had the biggest contribution among the 4 players, just saying that above was what I meant originally
> what you said there is based on their already achieved levels, already acquired farm and levels, while I was only talking about the line up itself in general.
> 
> If discussion is only based on line-up, I would think this situation is the following :
> 
> 1) Shadow demon's initiation can only match bat very early in the game. Once bat gets the dagger, no one on dire matches the initiation of radiant. Mirana's ult is really good too, but at a bigger cost
> 2) the support ability / utilities seem fairly even on both sides
> 3) radiant has better teamfight ultimates
> 4) in my opinion, late game Gyro > PL, radiant also has another annoying brick aka slark


Ah my bad. Misunderstood your other post.


----------



## HarrisLam

nah, I phrased it all in reverse so its more like my bad, haha

Anyway was gonna ask you, I noticed that you're going full carry build with PotM. And I've seen ppl go mjolnir on her. I assume its because Mjolnir goes nice with manta? What do you think about that?


----------



## Nik

new to dota 2 1 month in!

enjoying it so far!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> nah, I phrased it all in reverse so its more like my bad, haha
> 
> Anyway was gonna ask you, I noticed that you're going full carry build with PotM. And I've seen ppl go mjolnir on her. I assume its because Mjolnir goes nice with manta? What do you think about that?


Hard carry on potm is pretty unusual as there are many better options but yeah, the game and lanes allowed me to do so. She is a very versatile hero and mjolnnir is an option because she has pretty bad base attack speed. The problem is it only gives +24 damage and the only thing the lightning seems to be good for is killing creeps. You aren't exactly relying on lightning jumps to damage heroes. Most people prefer to go manta + damage + bkb these days. Manta is also pretty much a given on almost every carry hero, too bad it doesn't burn mana like the old days haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nik*
> 
> new to dota 2 1 month in!
> 
> enjoying it so far!


Welcome to the thread! Stop by here for all of your Dota needs, there are plenty of people that will be willing to help you out.


----------



## bullethose

any suggestions for ranged characters i've played sniper, drow ranger and the guy who can sommun the bear and turn into one sorry I just don't have a list open at the moment.


----------



## soulfire12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> any suggestions for ranged characters i've played sniper, drow ranger and the guy who can sommun the bear and turn into one sorry I just don't have a list open at the moment.


Try Invoker


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> any suggestions for ranged characters i've played sniper, drow ranger and the guy who can sommun the bear and turn into one sorry I just don't have a list open at the moment.


Clinkz


----------



## bullethose

also is there an online list with the characters and pictures so I can remember the character visually?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> also is there an online list with the characters and pictures so I can remember the character visually?


Yes there is a Dota 2 Wiki.

Link to WIKI


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> any suggestions for ranged characters i've played sniper, drow ranger and the guy who can sommun the bear and turn into one sorry I just don't have a list open at the moment.


If you are new to Dota I'd recommend trying some heroes with escape mechanism aka Queen of Pain, Puck (especially with a dagger), Mirana.


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> If you are new to Dota I'd recommend trying some heroes with escape mechanism aka Queen of Pain, Puck (especially with a dagger), Mirana.


not really new I watched one of tb's dota 2 videos did the tutorials and i had it mostly down i find agile characters really fun especially drow ranger. my stadegy is focus on damage, agility and health.


----------



## jellybeans69

I think you meant agility heroes as drow is hardly an "agile" hero.


----------



## WALSRU

EF where are you, I have a trading assignment...

If you can get me a full Huskar set I'll trade it for my TA "Deadly Nightshade" set. Think you can swing it? (I'd try to do it but I got a busy weekend planned)

P.S. I'm about to go on a pub dunking spree


----------



## bullethose

I hate the fact that I go on ocn before I go to bed and can't really setup anything on here







.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what you said there is based on their already achieved levels, already acquired farm and levels, while I was only talking about the line up itself in general.


Part of it is (meaning to expand on your observation of Gyro doing poorly), but I probably should have fully explained my underlying points about the lineups as they are sort of unclear. The amount of lasting utility in dire's lineup should give them a fighting chance.

- SD's percentage-based damage amp
- SD's disruption is on a CD that lets it be used multiple times in a fight. It can also be used as a small anti-carry measure with illusion DPS.
- DP's physical ult and her semi-carry capability
- Ogre's bloodlust
- Mirana's semi-carry capability
- superior amount of lockdown

On the last point, Gyro's bkb will go down to 4s and force him to either re-buy or pray that those 4s are all he needs. Also, I would be worried about the teamfight capabilities of radiant, but a decent amount of the threat is mitigable with pipe.

Who knows, though.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> EF where are you, I have a trading assignment...
> 
> If you can get me a full Huskar set I'll trade it for my TA "Deadly Nightshade" set. Think you can swing it? (I'd try to do it but I got a busy weekend planned)
> 
> P.S. I'm about to go on a pub dunking spree


Gotcha. Boo on Huskar!

We must drunken pub tonight!


----------



## WALSRU

I have a dinner engagement but I will do my best to make it back in time. Get ready for suicide bombing.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> any suggestions for ranged characters i've played sniper, drow ranger and the guy who can sommun the bear and turn into one sorry I just don't have a list open at the moment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulfire12*
> 
> Try Invoker










Right troll 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> If you are new to Dota I'd recommend trying some heroes with escape mechanism aka Queen of Pain, Puck (especially with a dagger), Mirana.


QOP (queen of pain) sure, Mirana (PTOM priestess of the Moon) ok though Arrow is not easy to land for new players, puck...no just no...soo much skill needed for that hero, so many things to think about esp with blink dagger.

btw anyone know why Abbadon was not added last night to the main client?


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right troll
> QOP (queen of pain) sure, Mirana (PTOM priestess of the Moon) ok though Arrow is not easy to land for new players, puck...no just no...soo much skill needed for that hero, so many things to think about esp with blink dagger.
> 
> btw anyone know why Abbadon was not added last night to the main client?


Well I wouldn't recommend Anti-Mage either, even though he has a blink. Invis heroes are a double-edged sword and a simple sentry can ruin his game so I'd scratch those too (in his case).


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Well I wouldn't recommend Anti-Mage either, even though he has a blink. Invis heroes are a double-edged sword and a simple sentry can ruin his game so I'd scratch those too (in his case).


Yeah I'd agree, but he asked for ranged.


----------



## redalert

@bullethose try Windrunner or Viper
I didn't see an update yesterday for Dota, they normally put out their updates on Fridays but I did expect to see it yesterday


----------



## evilferret

I'm guessing its the other fixes they want to add.

Limited Hero mode been getting a lot of flack, I'm hearing they phasing out item incentives for doing it next (this?) patch.

Windrunner! Play as a utility hero! Team needs support? Go support and ward. Team needs DPS? Steal all those last hits and try to semi-carry.

She has an escape mech, ranged nuke spell and a stun.

I'm trying to play PoTM and I'm failing. She needs more base damage (or slightly faster attack animation) imo to be viable, seriously only harder hero I can think of to last hit with is SF.

Also suggesting morph. Aside replicate none of his other skills are very "tricky". Waveform is a semi escape mech and he can become tanky as heck.

Edit: Walrus which Huskar set?


----------



## WALSRU

Personally I like the Obsidian one the best even if it's worth less. I'd take the other if you could work some magic.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Personally I like the Obsidian one the best even if it's worth less. I'd take the other if you could work some magic.


Eh worst case I'll buy it in keys. The newer set has custom animations for Huskar.

Walrus got some cheap rares I can use for the trade? The new set is worth 2 keys or 1 key + bunch of junk rares. Old one is about 1.5 k so 1key + less junk rares.


----------



## jellybeans69

Anyone having trouble connecting to dota2 network?


----------



## WALSRU

EF I have that TA Nightshade set which should be worth 2. I'll give you some rares too. I didn't know the other Huskar set had different animations, now I want it!!


----------



## HarrisLam

I would suggest Venomancer, leshrac, lion and lina

Lion and Lina are going to at least net you a kill or two every game as soon as you learn all the absolute basics, so they are quite motivating for beginners most of the time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Anyone having trouble connecting to dota2 network?


me. Think Valve's steam server getting crash affects dota as well?


----------



## WALSRU

Venomancer might be the easiest character to play in the game at a competent level, but by no means boring like Sniper. That's a great recommendation.

I think Leshrac and Lina are quite a bit more difficult due to the aiming and delay. Plus, without proper positioning they just melt.


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> LINUX SUPPORT!
> 
> Holy crap!


YES !!








Just played it and it worked almost perfect, weird looking fonts when typing in-game, like a 48 monospace font showed up. This is a screenshot, fonts were much bigger when playing, not so much here


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulfire12*
> 
> Try Invoker


That is a bad suggestion for a new player.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> not really new I watched one of tb's dota 2 videos did the tutorials and i had it mostly down i find agile characters really fun especially drow ranger. my stadegy is focus on damage, agility and health.


No offense but you're a new player. Lots of good suggestions for you already so I don't want to repeat anything.


----------



## WALSRU

One big thing I must stress for new players. You may have a knack for this game, you may wreck other players you're matched up with for a couple month. In the long run, the gap between a good player and a GOOD player is further in this game than any other game I have ever played.

Characters like Drow, Riki, Sniper, and Viper are usually picked up by newer players with great success, but they make for bad habits, selfish play, and a poor understanding of the rest of the roster.

This has been my post-beta public service announcement.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> One big thing I must stress for new players. You may have a knack for this game, you may wreck other players you're matched up with for a couple month. In the long run, the gap between a good player and a GOOD player is further in this game than any other game I have ever played.
> 
> Characters like Drow, Riki, Sniper, and Viper are usually picked up by newer players with great success, but they make for bad habits, selfish play, and a poor understanding of the rest of the roster.
> 
> This has been my post-beta public service announcement.


Agree.

Edit - Also want to remind the new people to this thread that there is an OCN guild in-game. Join the OCN channel by hitting the + on the right side of the main menus and ask for an invite in the channel. One of us will get to you, thanks folks.


----------



## Toxsick

theyre implementing the patch guys. it will be online sooon. cybrogmad said so.


----------



## EvilDevil

My Dota 2 is currently updating. 276.9 MB patch.

EDIT: Hello, Abaddon.


----------



## evilferret

Player cards seem to unlock more Smeevil treats and the Crab mount from the new patch.

Time to hunt player cards, who wants to lose lots of Compendium matches with me?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Player cards seem to unlock more Smeevil treats and the Crab mount from the new patch.
> 
> Time to hunt player cards, who wants to lose lots of Compendium matches with me?


No thanks xD


----------



## yraith

Enjoying the Drow.. The abilities of Zeus and the Juggernaut kinda suck.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> No thanks xD


Love you too Tox!

LOL, sorry about the last game. Think I'm out of my losing slump.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> Enjoying the Drow.. The abilities of Zeus and the Juggernaut kinda suck.


Not if you know how to use them properly.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Love you too Tox!
> 
> LOL, sorry about the last game. Think I'm out of my losing slump.


still couldnt believe we lost that. but as TA you lose often like that.


----------



## HarrisLam

jugg is the sheeeeeet

man this is effing ridiculous. The first day in a month, or even months? I dont remember, that I have nothing to do the entire day, and Im waking up to find my desktop's resolution got dropped to 800x600 and "no Nvidia graphic cards are found in your computer" ????


----------



## Zulli85

Has anyone opened up any of those mythical chests that have been dropping a lot? If you peek inside it there is just a bunch of question marks. Curious what is inside.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Has anyone opened up any of those mythical chests that have been dropping a lot? If you peek inside it there is just a bunch of question marks. Curious what is inside.


Keys aren't ingame. Probably has drops from the new sets and the new ward.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Keys aren't ingame. Probably has drops from the new sets and the new ward.


Ya I know keys aren't in game. They seem to be dropping a lot so it's probably not that good.

Trying to post a couple pics but ocn is broken apparently.

Edit - Working now I guess..

Pootem is my favorite hero you guys, has been since she first came out like 5 years ago.



Also, like my set?


----------



## Midgethulk

How can you keep playing the same hero over and over again? I get bored after 1 or 2 games playing the same hero... lol


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> How can you keep playing the same hero over and over again? I get bored after 1 or 2 games playing the same hero... lol


Potm is very fun hero.

Same way i like invoker - pudge - nevermore my favorite heros.

i really could play 100 games of invoker. ( really ) most intresting hero in dota.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> How can you keep playing the same hero over and over again? I get bored after 1 or 2 games playing the same hero... lol


you have not discovered true love.


----------



## WALSRU

lol Zulli, that's amazing. Personally I'm too ADD with my picks, I need to specialize more.


----------



## Sunz

Indeed, I guess most of us have a favorite hero, for me it´s Dazzle.


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> @bullethose try Windrunner or Viper
> I didn't see an update yesterday for Dota, they normally put out their updates on Fridays but I did expect to see it yesterday


I am just bloody lazy to get updates that is all and my internet is slow


----------



## Midgethulk

I have 1800-2000 games in LoL and I never found a "favorite" champion. I force myself to play a bit of everything.


----------



## redalert

I have to ask you guys about Abaddon for items. Do you build him like a tanky support with drums vlads blademail AC?


----------



## evilferret

Nice set Zulli! I can't play PotM for crap but I keep trying.

Red we need to play games tonight! Ugh getting all the team player cards might take awhile.

Still haven't got to try Abaddon out.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have to ask you guys about Abaddon for items. Do you build him like a tanky support with drums vlads blademail AC?


IMO build him like axe minus the blink

or if you want to troll, shadowblade MoM BKB and dmg








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Still haven't got to try Abaddon out.


man hes in everygame its so boring zzz

OMG LOL....... this is LM EFFING AO material


----------



## Spicy61

Hello! They just released Dark Seer gear (fav hero). If you guys happen to stumble on any then msg me! I will trade almost any of my items. Thank you!


----------



## soulfire12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> IMO build him like axe minus the blink
> 
> or if you want to troll, shadowblade MoM BKB and dmg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man hes in everygame its so boring zzz


Just curious, how early do you get blink, i tend to leave it as my last item, i normally get , tranq boots,soul ring, sanga -->heavens, then blink


----------



## Lazy Bear

Tinker is my favourite hero after Enchantress, but I'm SO BAD at last hitting with him.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> How can you keep playing the same hero over and over again? I get bored after 1 or 2 games playing the same hero... lol


Because that hero was made specifically for me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you have not discovered true love.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> lol Zulli, that's amazing. Personally I'm too ADD with my picks, I need to specialize more.


Thanks. I tend to pick heroes over and over and over again for a while but especially potm. Best hero ever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Indeed, I guess most of us have a favorite hero, for me it´s Dazzle.


Dazzle is I think my 3rd favorite after potm and tiny mostly because he just spams all of his abilities throughout the game. Then you get items that you spam constantly too like arcane boots and mek etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> I have 1800-2000 games in LoL and I never found a "favorite" champion. I force myself to play a bit of everything.


You play Dota at all or just lol?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have to ask you guys about Abaddon for items. Do you build him like a tanky support with drums vlads blademail AC?


Abaddon, aka lord of avernus from Dota 1, can be one of the most annoying and frustrating heroes to play against. IIRC you max the shield and your nuke and get the passive last. The items you mentioned are fine I think except for blademail. This is because most people will ignore him during team fights, he is too hard to kill to spend a lot of time on him. You can also go radiance and shivas if you've got the farm.

Also a little abaddon tip. His ulti is pretty annoying in that he starts absorbing damage whenever he activates it or when he drops to 400 hp. (activates automatically at 400 hp) A great counter to this is AA's ulti because abbadon cannot heal which renders his ulti useless. Another option is a dps hero that has buriza or more than 400 damage but the later isn't that frequent. (DD runes + some dps items) Say abbadon has 500 hp and you crit for more than that, he just straight up dies without his ulti ever turning on. I actually did this last night with potm when I critted him for like 800 damage. It's pretty funny and satisfying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Nice set Zulli! I can't play PotM for crap but I keep trying.
> 
> Red we need to play games tonight! Ugh getting all the team player cards might take awhile.
> 
> Still haven't got to try Abaddon out.


Thanks! Potm is such a versatile hero which is one of the reasons why I like her so much. She can go all out dps/carry, semi-carry, semi-support etc. She can do anything but the problem is she doesn't excel at any particular role as much as most other heroes. Her base damage and attack speed are low and she doesn't fit as a support hero either. Semi-carry is probably most common.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulfire12*
> 
> Just curious, how early do you get blink, i tend to leave it as my last item, i normally get , tranq boots,soul ring, sanga -->heavens, then blink


Blink should be one of your first items, never your last. It is a great utility item that can get you a few kills or help you escape should you need to. For example on tiny I generally go starting items to arcane boots to blink.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Tinker is my favourite hero after Enchantress, but I'm SO BAD at last hitting with him.


You should generally be solo mid against another solo hero and the idea there is to use laser on the enemy hero quite a bit. It makes the hero miss on 100% of their attacks for 3 seconds at all levels. It costs 95 mana at level 1 and goes up from there but you should be going bottle and soul ring to compensate for that. Rune control is extremely important for the mid lane heroes.


----------



## yraith

is there a cheat sheet on what God items to use while in game on different characters? I seem to spend too much time looking through the store.


----------



## FateousMaximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> is there a cheat sheet on what God items to use while in game on different characters? I seem to spend too much time looking through the store.


You can take a look at DOTAFire or any other guide site to get a general idea of what you want for each hero. There is also the build system that allows you to save/ item and ability builds. These are good places to start, but they are just a general rule. Sometimes different situations mean different items.


----------



## Pwnography

Getting pretty sick of playing against CM Lineups in AP.

People waiting for the other team to pick then picking a CM strat -.-

So dull


----------



## kikibgd

what again server is down?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> is there a cheat sheet on what God items to use while in game on different characters? I seem to spend too much time looking through the store.


It depends on the situation, if you want to be more specific we can try to help you out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Getting pretty sick of playing against CM Lineups in AP.
> 
> People waiting for the other team to pick then picking a CM strat -.-
> 
> So dull


People want to win games so they pick good heroes..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> what again server is down?


??


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> It depends on the situation, if you want to be more specific we can try to help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People want to win games so they pick good heroes..
> ??


But do people really find it run running hardcore lineups in pub games,

playing 5th spot in an AP game every game must be real fun...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> But do people really find it run running hardcore lineups in pub games,
> 
> playing 5th spot in an AP game every game must be real fun...


Play with stacks?

Hey some people like the 4-5 position.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Play with stacks?
> 
> Hey some people like the 4-5 position.


Really?

In a Team Match Making game there is some merit i will admit, your sacrificing yourself for a purpose. The conclusion of the game matters more than the enjoyment of playing the game.

I dont anyone likes dying to a nyx assasin 20 times as a support just so the guy who picked lancer gets to have 700 gpm.


----------



## evilferret

You rise faster in brackets playing support than a carry in my opinion.

Somebody should have bought sentries for Nyx once he hit 6. Played against Nyx tons of times and usually not scary unless he snowballed.

Ugh been playing awful the last few days, must practice more.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You rise faster in brackets playing support than a carry in my opinion.
> 
> Somebody should have bought sentries for Nyx once he hit 6. Played against Nyx tons of times and usually not scary unless he snowballed.
> 
> Ugh been playing awful the last few days, must practice more.


Why would u want to advance higher in the brackets for?

AP isn't meant to be competitive so why play as if it is?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Why would u want to advance higher in the brackets for?
> 
> AP isn't meant to be competitive so why play as if it is?


So you can be matched with higher skilled players both on your team and as opponents.

Just confused on what you consider competitive.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Really?
> 
> In a Team Match Making game there is some merit i will admit, your sacrificing yourself for a purpose. The conclusion of the game matters more than the enjoyment of playing the game.
> 
> I dont anyone likes dying to a nyx assasin 20 times as a support just so the guy who picked lancer gets to have 700 gpm.


Well nyx is played as a 5 support majority of the time, so you might realize why









In pub games it's usually best to pick a support that can make things happen easily with a +1 like nyx or wisp, it's still pretty fun and they die a lot less than somebody like witch doctor.

Also abaddon's pretty cool, I've just been basically doing doom builds on him with the occasional mek or MoM thrown in. Having 5 aura items is pretty nice when you get healed if enemies try to focus you.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> So you can be matched with higher skilled players both on your team and as opponents.
> 
> Just confused on what you consider competitive.


I guess ill elaborate,

If i want to play casually (dont have to worry about smoke ganks/stacking jungle, picking CM lineups etc., or just randoming) then ill play AP

If i want to play competitively then ill play Team match making.

Why do people have to take AP games so seriously? That desperate to win a game that means nothing?


----------



## EvilDevil

Everybody plays to win, why would anyone waste his time playing to lose.. Yes, it's all about having fun, but it's about winning too.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> But do people really find it run running hardcore lineups in pub games,
> 
> playing 5th spot in an AP game every game must be real fun...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Really?
> 
> In a Team Match Making game there is some merit i will admit, your sacrificing yourself for a purpose. The conclusion of the game matters more than the enjoyment of playing the game.
> 
> I dont anyone likes dying to a nyx assasin 20 times as a support just so the guy who picked lancer gets to have 700 gpm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Why would u want to advance higher in the brackets for?
> 
> AP isn't meant to be competitive so why play as if it is?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I guess ill elaborate,
> 
> If i want to play casually (dont have to worry about smoke ganks/stacking jungle, picking CM lineups etc., or just randoming) then ill play AP
> 
> If i want to play competitively then ill play Team match making.
> 
> Why do people have to take AP games so seriously? That desperate to win a game that means nothing?


Awful lot of complaining not going to lie. I could make like 50 notes but not going to bother.


----------



## Sisaroth

Playing support can be fun though. Not having to worry about last hitting and not having to be annoyed when no one buys chicken/wards (because you buy them yourself).


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I guess ill elaborate,
> 
> If i want to play casually (dont have to worry about smoke ganks/stacking jungle, picking CM lineups etc., or just randoming) then ill play AP
> 
> If i want to play competitively then ill play Team match making.
> 
> Why do people have to take AP games so seriously? That desperate to win a game that means nothing?


It's not about taking the game seriously, it's about playing the game in a right way. And that will happen in every single mode.


----------



## Jim888

I always play to win/have fun, most of the time if I win I have fun, regardless of what position I play. If I loose I still can have fun (though not as often) take last night, played Nyx for the first time and did pretty awful, should have pushed earlier and won, but goofed off and ended up loosing, still was tons of fun.

what is NOT fun (at least for very long, for me) is steamrolling NOOBs it gets soo boring after about 2 games. Thats why I want to advance, to play against more competent people so that games are well played on both sides, so that I dont end up with super noobs on my team or the others, yes everyone has off days but over all most games I'm playing now people know 1-2 skill/item builds and know what the other heroes can do and synergize with them, as well as know what heroes to not try and solo.

so what if people play "CM line ups" so play how you want to play, get a group and do some stupid strat: BOT, dagon with Visage (mass TP/Dagon/nuke gank) or whatever strat you want to play for "fun"

stop worrying about ppl "tryharding" because everyone should play for "fun" and most if not all play to win and for some people the way to do that is CM pick in AP

its not going to stop so either get over it. only play with your team or find a different game where this doesn't happen (prob only single player/co-op games)


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> It's not about taking the game seriously, it's about playing the game in a right way. And that will happen in every single mode.


So every CS mix you played everyone ran smoke strats etc. ?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> So every CS mix you played everyone ran smoke strats etc. ?


You will once you get into higher brackets.

In normal bracket I never ran into people defending jungle ward spots or even bother rune camping. I moved up in bracket and now people are defending or even warding against my jungles.

Recently lost to a really well executed smoke gank and not angry. They outplayed us.

Ugh, must get better at this game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You will once you get into higher brackets.
> 
> In normal bracket I never ran into people defending jungle ward spots or even bother rune camping. I moved up in bracket and now people are defending or even warding against my jungles.
> 
> Recently lost to a really well executed smoke gank and not angry. They outplayed us.
> 
> Ugh, must get better at this game.


Needs more potm.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You will once you get into higher brackets.
> 
> In normal bracket I never ran into people defending jungle ward spots or even bother rune camping. I moved up in bracket and now people are defending or even warding against my jungles.
> 
> Recently lost to a really well executed smoke gank and not angry. They outplayed us.
> 
> Ugh, must get better at this game.


Im in the highest bracket.

Was in 99th percentile when you could check on dotabuff.

I just enjoy playing a variety of heroes, not the 20 that are picked ever competitive game :/


----------



## hamzatm

Mate, you're mindset needs to be adjusted.

Of course people are going to tryhard regardless of mode. It's a game, people want to win, and rightly so. You can't complain about people wanting to win seeing as that is kind of the point. If you don't like people playing to win then tough. Whether that means they pick competitively viable heroes, or they try and emulate competitive strats or whatever.

tl dr; stop complaining about something that a. you can't change, b. is the whole point of the game in the first place.

Just because you think Team MM is for competitive and AP is for relaxing doesn't mean that's how it is for everyone.


----------



## Awsan

Satan told me to set my dota 2 status to [ as Goblin Techies (Lvl 19) ]
and yes i am playing on my old 1280x1024 dell screen


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Brackets? Hold on, there are brackets? how does one check which bracket they are in?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> Brackets? Hold on, there are brackets? how does one check which bracket they are in?


go to Matches -> Recent matches -> click filter type in youre name -> select a skill bracket -> wich is normal high very high


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> go to Matches -> Recent matches -> click filter type in youre name -> select a skill bracket -> wich is normal high very high


Do this in game? or Dotabuff ? or somewhere else? I can't seem to find where to do this at, sorry.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> Do this in game? or Dotabuff ? or somewhere else? I can't seem to find where to do this at, sorry.


Run Dota2 and open watch tab
Select Recent games
Press Filter button
Write your nickname
Select skill level (low, mid or high)


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Satan told me to set my dota 2 status to [ as Goblin Techies (Lvl 19) ]
> and yes i am playing on my old 1280x1024 dell screen


Don't be sad, with dota 2's huge UI you are probably better of with a 5:4 monitor.


----------



## kikibgd

Thanks for adding me to the guild









Anyone for some game later on in like 3h?
Jesus i am hooked


----------



## yraith

still using the tutorial.. Played my first match yesterday. Some guy was using Sven, and it was a massacre. He would confuse us, and then slaughter us. After 20 minutes of learning this fate, it was all about ganging up on Sven, then moving down the lanes. It was really bad when his partner would cast Silence and then he would come in and do his thing. He was very much overpowering us n00bs. Is it readily easy for people who pay more for the game to uber-rule nonpaying players?


----------



## zerodesignskill

Only cosmetic items are for sale, so no, it isn't possible to pay to get better. He was just better than everyone else


----------



## bullethose

evertime I play I feel my monitor is not big enough and it something like 18 inches long @ 1440 x 900.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> evertime I play I feel my monitor is not big enough and it something like 18 inches long @ 1440 x 900.


i feel the other way aroound... i feel its to big ( wide ) 27 Inch.


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i feel the other way aroound... i feel its to big ( wide ) 27 Inch.


23 ought to be the sweet spot.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I guess ill elaborate,
> 
> If i want to play casually (dont have to worry about smoke ganks/stacking jungle, picking CM lineups etc., or just randoming) then ill play AP
> 
> If i want to play competitively then ill play Team match making.
> 
> Why do people have to take AP games so seriously? That desperate to win a game that means nothing?


And why do you think everyone else thinks the same way you do?

Some people play just to have fun. Some other people thinks winning = fun

Sometimes it's also good to try learning through trying out what pros do

Play the game in whichever way you want, but you can't be complaining about how everyone else like to have his game played
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> It's not about taking the game seriously, it's about playing the game in a right way. And that will happen in every single mode.


Sun pretty much sums it up. Whats wrong with people picking heros that pros pick anyway? If they can pick those heros and actualy execute good overall teamplay coordination with the line-up, more power to them.


----------



## Toxsick

in dota its really stupid to lose sometimes.. or just a bad feeling i should say. i probably just play to have fun with friends or solo... and to win ofcourse. because losing pretty sux in dota.


----------



## Toxsick

in dota its really stupid to lose sometimes.. or just a bad feeling i should say. i probably just play to have fun with friends or solo... and to win ofcourse. because losing pretty sux in dota.


----------



## WALSRU

How about this idea. If you're just in the mood for a good light-hearted match where people aren't tryharding as much. Why not All-Random or Single-Draft modes? Honestly in AP I expect worse than CM counterpicking because there are no bans.

Anyway, play to learn. You'll end up quitting the game with the mentality that playing correctly is not fun. Lost a few friends in Marvel Vs Capcom that way because I play cheap.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> How about this idea. If you're just in the mood for a good light-hearted match where people aren't tryharding as much. Why not All-Random or Single-Draft modes? Honestly in AP I expect worse than CM counterpicking because there are no bans.
> 
> Anyway, play to learn. You'll end up quitting the game with the mentality that playing correctly is not fun. Lost a few friends in Marvel Vs Capcom that way because I play cheap.


Me and mes amigos like to random (adds colour to the game) however you cant swap in AR/SD (god knows why not). If you could we would probably play them more.

Nothing worse than getting stuck with a hero you dont want to play.

I'm just surprised that no one else seems for feel similar to me. Can't believe you enjoy playing against tree every game.


----------



## WALSRU

Honestly I often wish they would remove random from AP, the bonus gold for a good player is nearly an auto-win in lane. At least it's semi-balanced by people getting heroes they're terrible with. In the end you're playing roulette and you can't blame the other team when you shot yourself in the foot by randoming haha.

No hero is without counters. For tree I tend to avoid diving and take the game late so that living armor drops off. Yeah it's frustrating because he will likely turn several sure kills into a free escape, but don't fall for over-extending when there are global skills on the map.


----------



## Snyderman34

I just really got into playing recently myself, and have just been playing bot matches for the sake of learning and having some fun. I'm thinking bot matches for kicks, and actual games for try harding. People seem to be pretty chill if it's 5 people against bots


----------



## evilferret

If anybody wants to join me for bot games I usually play a few a night.

Oh Steam Sale you waste my money and I'll probably won't playing any other game aside doto.

I got extra player cards if anybody wants to swap; 7ckngmad, FzFz, 1437 and Kuroky.

Looking for Zhou, Ferrari430, FluffNStuff and TC.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Looking for Zhou, Ferrari430, FluffNStuff and TC.


I had Ferrari but i gave all my cards to Rams lol


----------



## xNovax

I'll be up to play tonight around 9PM EST if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Ramzinho

guys what's the difference between 100 views smeevil and all colors unlocked smeevil?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> still using the tutorial.. Played my first match yesterday. Some guy was using Sven, and it was a massacre. He would confuse us, and then slaughter us. After 20 minutes of learning this fate, it was all about ganging up on Sven, then moving down the lanes. It was really bad when his partner would cast Silence and then he would come in and do his thing. He was very much overpowering us n00bs. Is it readily easy for people who pay more for the game to uber-rule nonpaying players?


No. The only things you can purchase are cosmetic items for heroes and tickets to watch tournaments. Neither have any impact on the gameplay whatsoever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> I just really got into playing recently myself, and have just been playing bot matches for the sake of learning and having some fun. I'm thinking bot matches for kicks, and actual games for try harding. People seem to be pretty chill if it's 5 people against bots


It's too easy.


----------



## WALSRU

Yes, but it's still fun. I usually wake up early in the morning and beat up on bots while I drink my morning coffee then I head to work. Let's me relax, keep my mechanics sharp and try random builds.

If anyone's new I'll def play bots with you and give pointers (or not, if you prefer).


----------



## evilferret

Bots are fine to practice last hitting and denying. If you can consistently beat unfair bots you should be more than ready for a pub game.

Ugh I still have problems with unfair bots with certain heroes.

Edit: Heyooo Walrus!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

If anyone has spare player cards that they are willing to donate ... please send them my way ... ... I am mainly looking for IG, Team Liquid and Na'Vi ... but I will accept anything ,... lol


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> It's too easy.


I'll agree with that. The first couple I played I got killed (had no idea what I was doing). Now that I've got some practice in it is easy. But it's a nice way to try out a new hero without worrying about a lot. Think I may run some pub matches later tonight


----------



## WALSRU

Well if that's what you're doing please give me your Alliance cards.

#1 FANBOY


----------



## TheOddOne

Will 1v1 for player cards.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Will 1v1 for player cards.


Think alot of us are trying to grab the crabs before Ti3 is over.

I'll try to save up any extras I run into, might have to just shell out and buy a set of player cards.


----------



## redalert

got my crab


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> got my crab


Damn you red, you end up just trading for the player cards?

We need to bot more Red!


----------



## WALSRU

I want a frickin tauntaun!!


----------



## Zulli85

I also want player cards, willing to trade rares or d2jsp forum gold.


----------



## Toxsick

if anyone wants alot of player cards add me and trade with me i got alot of them i dont even use because i dont have a compendium.

name is : Ofuzion23


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> if anyone wants alot of player cards add me and trade with me i got alot of them i dont even use because i dont have a compendium.
> 
> name is : Ofuzion23


What do you want for them Tox?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> What do you want for them Tox?


not too much


----------



## EvilDevil

On my new account I have 2 cards. How do I give them to you and who wants them actually. fluffnstuff & trixi.. I don't need that stuff.


----------



## WALSRU

Is it possible to stamp the cards and then trade them to a friend?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Is it possible to stamp the cards and then trade them to a friend?


dont think so, not sure, since i dont have a compendium.


----------



## Piorzao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Is it possible to stamp the cards and then trade them to a friend?


you cant, when you use the card, its gone.


----------



## Sisaroth

I also have cards that i don't need. If you want them just add me on steam (Sisaroth) and ask me.

I have: Era, YYF, Aui_2000, paS, Dendi (maybe i should try to trade this one







), Kabu and Funn1k.


----------



## HarrisLam

oh my god.....game of throws everywhere.....


----------



## WALSRU

Good start to the day http://dotabuff.com/matches/245417943


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Is it possible to stamp the cards and then trade them to a friend?


No, they are removed from your inventory after you stamp them in your compendium. That would be the most imba thing in the world.


----------



## WALSRU

I figured as much...

...the comedy continues http://dotabuff.com/matches/245633642


----------



## Lazy Bear

Anyone watching The Premier League right now?

Pretty greedy picks from Virtus Pro.


----------



## Awsan

Had so much fun trolling with AA xD

http://dotabuff.com/matches/245581760


----------



## WALSRU

Gotta love the aghs buff! Nice game.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Anyone watching The Premier League right now?
> 
> Pretty greedy picks from Virtus Pro.


Who are they playing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Had so much fun trolling with AA xD
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/245581760


Lol so much aoe damage I like doing cold feet and then eul the same guy taking someone out of action for 6 sec so much fun


----------



## Lazy Bear

They were playing Mouz, and they took them to town.

WP VP.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Gotta love the aghs buff! Nice game.


Yea its epic xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Who are they playing?
> Lol so much aoe damage I like doing cold feet and then eul the same guy taking someone out of action for 6 sec so much fun


Yea Discord+ulti+ refresher/ulti then boom,, Yea i used to buy eul and dagon first before the new aghs buff


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i feel the other way aroound... i feel its to big ( wide ) 27 Inch.


27" is too big for competitive gaming if you sit an average distance away because your eyes can't focus on as much of the screen at once. The extreme peripheral vision is not something you ever want to rely on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> Don't be sad, with dota 2's huge UI you are probably better of with a 5:4 monitor.


Actually 16:9 gives the highest amount of in game viewing area.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> 23 ought to be the sweet spot.


It is nowadays for most games, although some would argue 20" is still better mainly due to the aspect ratio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> How about this idea. If you're just in the mood for a good light-hearted match where people aren't tryharding as much. Why not All-Random or Single-Draft modes? Honestly in AP I expect worse than CM counterpicking because there are no bans.
> 
> Anyway, play to learn. You'll end up quitting the game with the mentality that playing correctly is not fun. Lost a few friends in Marvel Vs Capcom that way because I play cheap.


Imo people who get pissed against cheap play just don't get it. There are characters in games and there are strategies in games that are cheap, meaning that they have a low learning requirement (easy to execute) and it requires more skill to counter them than it does to use them. But if someone is playing cheap against you, once you cross that skill barrier and can counter the cheap strategy you have basically owned it for ever and thereafter will laugh at anyone trying to use it. Where other people just quit because someone else is being cheap, I see an opportunity to improve and smash them and have fun doing it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Can't believe you enjoy playing against tree every game.


Learn to counter him and proceed to laugh at anyone who picks him against you.

It's called mindset, there is no situation where moaning or complaining is OK, it's all about how you look at it.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> There are characters in games and there are strategies in games that are cheap, meaning that they have a low learning requirement (easy to execute) and it requires more skill to counter them than it does to use them.
> .


No idea what you mean

http://dotabuff.com/matches/245633642

HUE HUE HUE


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> No idea what you mean
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/245633642
> 
> HUE HUE HUE


LOLOLOLOLOL! but for me the best low skill hero (Which i play while eating or just for the laughs) is Bara

@hamzatm

After 8 years of Dota i stopped giving a #$%! about winning or losing i just try to have fun "one of the reasons i have a low win rate xD" but i still get a little mad when i play with a five people party and i farm for 30 mins and the game gets ruined but most of the time i play with my friends we pick some ******ed picks like yesterday we went Lion+Venge+Sven and roamed the whole game we lost but had a lot of fun and laughs

And BTW where are you from Hamza?


----------



## evilferret

Hamza we miss you!

Ugh need more player cards.


----------



## redalert

Don't worry ef I have a bunch of cards I finished all the teams today


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Don't worry ef I have a bunch of cards I finished all the teams today


Thanks Red let me know if you need any items from me or what not.


----------



## Awsan

Space cow xD MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

http://dotabuff.com/matches/245772283


----------



## WALSRU

MOM > BKB = SPACE COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## Toxsick

Alliiance. Disb[A]nd


----------



## s-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


That seems too good to be real.


----------



## Sals

"Congratulations! you now have access to Dota 2"

Finally!


----------



## Midgethulk

Tiny is so much fun when fed early to mid game and late game he becomes such a pushing monster!









http://dotabuff.com/matches/245952240


----------



## 6steven9

I'm curious do people trade for chest ? I have a lot of these quirts mythical chest i don't want to buy keys...........


----------



## EvilDevil

I just added some of you on Steam. If you're wondering who the hell is that guy, it's me.







It's one of my accounts, I have few of them. And yeah, my stats are bad.


----------



## bullethose

I really need to get back to dota I keep spending to much time with friends and my group in other games lol


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Alliiance. Disb[A]nd


Saving strats for TI3


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Saving strats for TI3


haha!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> It's called mindset, there is no situation where moaning or complaining is OK, it's all about how you look at it.


Sadly he, among with other heroes like TA need counter picking, which means you HAVE to counter pick them, which gets boring fast.


----------



## TheOddOne

Razor is the best hero in the game !
http://dotabuff.com/matches/245435792


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> I'm curious do people trade for chest ? I have a lot of these quirts mythical chest i don't want to buy keys...........


They do if they are actually rare. Dunno why but those new mythical chests keep dropping.

Still looking for player cards folks!


----------



## evilferret

Sorry for the awful last game last night.

Ugh, need more sleep. Hope to play with you guys again later!


----------



## WALSRU

EF stap feeding!

Jk, I have no idea what game you mean.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> EF stap feeding!
> 
> Jk, I have no idea what game you mean.


Doto too hard!

Oh can other people also report that guy spamming our OCN chan. Something N-gage? Keeps spamming links to random crap and just leaves.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> They do if they are actually rare. Dunno why but those new mythical chests keep dropping.
> 
> Still looking for player cards folks!


I saw you wanted to trade for D2JSP fg, how much per card?


----------



## That Guy

Timbersaw has a huge playing curve. I find Meepo easier to play.


----------



## Gbruenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Timbersaw has a huge playing curve. I find Meepo easier to play.


Timbersaw is a lot easier to survive and do mediocre on, but much harder to do really well. Meepo has the issue of he's really easy to kill early game, but way easier to get kills on if your playing against bads.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gbruenin*
> 
> Timbersaw is a lot easier to survive and do mediocre on, but much harder to do really well. Meepo has the issue of he's really easy to kill early game, but way easier to get kills on if your playing against bads.


true. he has decent armor and MR tbh.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I saw you wanted to trade for D2JSP fg, how much per card?


How does 6 fg per card sound?


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gbruenin*
> 
> Timbersaw is a lot easier to survive and do mediocre on, but much harder to do really well. Meepo has the issue of he's really easy to kill early game, but way easier to get kills on if your playing against bads.


Given Meepo's high armor out the gate and n0tail's in game build guide, I haven't had much issue surviving with him early game. It's mid game that I tend to have issues surviving if at all. Late game is cake with a heart.

I was laning solo against Warlock and Bloodseeker, so that didn't help me much. The Abaddon I laned with left a few minutes into the game. Couldn't do much. I felt it was a situation of "damned if I do, damned if I don't." I'll eventually get into him more, but not now. Just needed to play him once to play all heroes in PvP match. Ursa is only hero I haven't played in PvP. 101/102.


----------



## Zulli85

Meepo is a really weak hero, one of the worst win rates in the game. IIRC they gave him a little buff recently but still only 44% winrate.

http://dotabuff.com/heroes/winning?date=month


----------



## Gbruenin

Right at level 6 is when most people are easily ganked by meepo (against bs warlock good luck). From there until 11 is when I have the most issue.


----------



## Zulli85

Err, you can't trade player cards at dota 2 lounge?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Err, you can't trade player cards at dota 2 lounge?


You can the cards should be under esports.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You can the cards should be under esports.


Oh nice, thanks.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Given Meepo's high armor out the gate and n0tail's in game build guide, I haven't had much issue surviving with him early game. It's mid game that I tend to have issues surviving if at all. Late game is cake with a heart.
> 
> I was laning solo against Warlock and Bloodseeker, so that didn't help me much. The Abaddon I laned with left a few minutes into the game. Couldn't do much. I felt it was a situation of "damned if I do, damned if I don't." I'll eventually get into him more, but not now. Just needed to play him once to play all heroes in PvP match. Ursa is only hero I haven't played in PvP. 101/102.


Meepo is the most difficult hero to master there is without a doubt, there's a human alive today who can play him to his full potential. Korean SC players wet dream.

How many games do you guys think it takes to before you become a 'decent' player ?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Meepo is the most difficult hero to master there is without a doubt, there's a human alive today who can play him to his full potential. Korean SC players wet dream.
> 
> How many games do you guys think it takes to before you become a 'decent' player ?


People that played a lot of rts games like Starcraft and Warcraft should be good at meepo. 100+ games to be decent probably, dunno.


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Meepo is a really weak hero, one of the worst win rates in the game. IIRC they gave him a little buff recently but still only 44% winrate.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/heroes/winning?date=month


That is something I disagree with; He's an amazing hero. Most people that end up playing him either get countered by a lot of AoE spells or just don't know how to play him because of the micro skills needed for all the Meepos. That's just how I feel, though.

He's a hero I end up picking after seeing most of the opposing teams picks. Too much AoE? Avoid him.

The only buff he got recently was from the 6.78 parity that increased his magic resistance to 35%.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-x*
> 
> That seems too good to be real.


Made me laugh hard.


----------



## Zulli85

So I have a couple of cards that won't stamp into my compendium even though they aren't colored etc. They are the ones without an actual portrait though. Anyone else have this issue?

Edit - Nevermind, I think it's just harder to tell that you've got those cards already.

44 player cards 41 more to go >_>

50 player cards 35 to go >_>


----------



## RedSunRises

Not sure how I didnt notice before, but Dota 2 is now out for Linux... Awesome! Last I saw it was just the dota test, but looks like its the full client now


----------



## That Guy

Generally the main client gets the test client update the next day barring any major issues.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> People that played a lot of rts games like Starcraft and Warcraft should be good at meepo. 100+ games to be decent probably, dunno.


100+ games is matter of 1-2 weeks in SC , I had over 5k total games played in HoN over-years as well as over a thousand games in Dota 2 but I still suck and will continue to do so with meepo.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 100+ games is matter of 1-2 weeks in SC , I had over 5k total games played in HoN over-years as well as over a thousand games in Dota 2 but I still suck and will continue to do so with meepo.


Started playing dota 1 since 2005 and until now i cant even play meepo


----------



## Toxsick

if you keep playing te same hero over and over again you should be able to master him.. but for meepo it takes a little bit time


----------



## Gbruenin

Meepo is probably the hardest hero to get good at in pubs. But generally in competitive matches he's never picked.

If i remember right he's only ever been picked once (by n0tail) in an actual tournament. And by some grace of god they won.

http://www.twitch.tv...46749?t=193m21s

That was the video I think.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gbruenin*
> 
> Meepo is probably the hardest hero to get good at in pubs. But generally in competitive matches he's never picked.
> 
> If i remember right he's only ever been picked once (by n0tail) in an actual tournament. And by some grace of god they won.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv...46749?t=193m21s
> 
> That was the video I think.


also when no one is supporting you its pretty much gg.


----------



## WALSRU

I've attempted him in pubs once or twice. Without wards they'll gank jungle Meepo non-stop. gg


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gbruenin*
> 
> Meepo is probably the hardest hero to get good at in pubs. But generally in competitive matches he's never picked.
> 
> If i remember right he's only ever been picked once (by n0tail) in an actual tournament. And by some grace of god they won.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv...46749?t=193m21s
> 
> That was the video I think.


He has been picked up by N0tail a few times, not sure if any other teams have won with him. I remember at least 2 times when N0tail played him, the more recent (a few months ago) he was mid and had almost no CS by 10 minutes, and by the end of the game he was destroying people. The second game I remember was against VP where they had this ridiculous split push with Meepo just TPing everywhere with Bots (with a NP also i think). IIRC that was the game that spawned the whole rat dota phrase.


----------



## WALSRU

I hear the Koreans are currently banning/picking Meepo in their tournaments. Still, their scene is extremely new so it doesn't mean much.


----------



## Gbruenin

n0tail is the only person so far to have been successful in a tournament. That split pushing with him is dirty though


----------



## evilferret

Them Koreans seem to love Meepo. During the Nexon League saw people in the audience with Meepo signs.

I love how they sometimes use Visage's familiars like Overlords.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The problem with Meepo is not just mastering the hero but also have to be good how to play him and what role to take in a fight. You can have 100% control of him but thats just the beginning. Kind of like having 100% control of Drow does not win u games. Its how you play with that hero. Personally i think he is ok. You can shut him down easy though.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I am 6/1 with Meepo.

Best hero.


----------



## mylilpony

What is this player card thing for someone hwo hasn't played in a few months? How do you get them


----------



## That Guy

http://dotabuff.com/players/69020388
A night of Bristlebro games and I'm up 2 again.

Woot.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> What is this player card thing for someone hwo hasn't played in a few months? How do you get them


It's for the compendium the cards just randomly drop just like items or chests. You use the cards in the compendium so that you can unlock items to evolve the smeevil courier


----------



## Midgethulk

Anybody knows how to get these so called "Critter eggs"? Need one so I can upgrade my smeevil courier.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Anybody knows how to get these so called "Critter eggs"? Need one so I can upgrade my smeevil courier.


from other site : You need to collect 8 teams worth of cards (including your 2 personal teams) for the lure and you must collect and use ALL the player cards to receive the crab dye.

All this information was found on page 31 of the compendium.


----------



## WALSRU

Neither of those is a "critter egg" from what I've read the egg will probably added in a later patch closer to the International.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Neither of those is a "critter egg" from what I've read the egg will probably added in a later patch closer to the International.


Should be because I couldn't find any information about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> from other site : You need to collect 8 teams worth of cards (including your 2 personal teams) for the lure and you must collect and use ALL the player cards to receive the crab dye.
> 
> All this information was found on page 31 of the compendium.


I know that you get the crab if you collect all the player cards but if you want a different one like the yellow smeevil + bird you need a critter egg.


----------



## redalert

The times for TI3 were finally listed









The International Official Schedule
Group Stage Days
August 3: 9AM -> 10PM
August 4: 9AM -> 10PM
August 5: 9AM -> 2PM

Main Event at Benaroya Hall
August 7: 12PM-> ~9-11PM
August 8: 12PM-> ~9-11PM
August 9: 12PM-> ~9-11PM
August 10: 12PM-> ~7-11PM
August 11: 12PM-> ~6-9 PM


----------



## Zulli85

Anyone want to trade me for the below cards?







I have rares and the following cards to trade..

DD, FzFz, ky.xy., n0tail, net, and waytosexy for trade.

I need..



No longer need goblak


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Anyone want to trade me for the below cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have rares and the following cards to trade..
> 
> DD, FzFz, ky.xy., n0tail, net, and waytosexy for trade.
> 
> I need..


hey I've got S4, faith, lanm, and Yamateh

I'd like anything you've got for Alch, + some rares/duplicate player cards.

also didnt you say you had a g600? what do you use the far right mouse button for, I've got heavy fingers and its driving me nuts to drop the dpi everytime I accidentally press it!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> hey I've got S4, faith, lanm, and Yamateh
> 
> I'd like anything you've got for Alch, + some rares/duplicate player cards.
> 
> also didnt you say you had a g600? what do you use the far right mouse button for, I've got heavy fingers and its driving me nuts to drop the dpi everytime I accidentally press it!


As noted in our Steam chat I have a G700 in case anyone else is wondering.







Thanks for the trade!

Now I only have waytosexy fzfz and icy to trade. I now need..


----------



## WALSRU

Enforced 50% mm at it's finest. I hate playing with random teammates.









http://dotabuff.com/matches/248469923


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Enforced 50% mm at it's finest. I hate playing with random teammates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/248469923


LS full item nothing can kill him specially when his teammates are taking most of the heat


----------



## Dustin1

So I installed this to play with a friend of mine and went through all the tutorials and such.. Well, when it came to matchmaking, I no longer like this game, lol.

Sooooo much hate! :S

Edit - Not trying to flame or anything, I still play it... Just not with real people, just bots. They're nice.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> So I installed this to play with a friend of mine and went through all the tutorials and such.. Well, when it came to matchmaking, I no longer like this game, lol.
> 
> Sooooo much hate! :S
> 
> Edit - Not trying to flame or anything, I still play it... Just not with real people, just bots. They're nice.


Real people = 90% Russians which will troll the creeps if they can (Thank god roshan is hiding in a Pit)
Bots = Nice people they even ward the map


----------



## Flamingo

Anyone else feels match making is bad now?

Im getting matches now where players pick all carry teams, no courier, 15 min - stick to middle lane player..

And worst part is that these players are the ones with the lowest wins in the steam. Pretty sure the Elo rating isnt taking someone's experience properly into account, and therefore I feel matchmaking should be more stricter on wins / number of matches played.

Players with 1200 wins are being matched with those 100-300 wins. :/


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> So I installed this to play with a friend of mine and went through all the tutorials and such.. Well, when it came to matchmaking, I no longer like this game, lol.
> 
> Sooooo much hate! :S
> 
> Edit - Not trying to flame or anything, I still play it... Just not with real people, just bots. They're nice.


It gets better pretty quick. Remember you can mute and report people which will make the game a lot better for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Anyone else feels match making is bad now?
> 
> Im getting matches now where players pick all carry teams, no courier, 15 min - stick to middle lane player..
> 
> And worst part is that these players are the ones with the lowest wins in the steam. Pretty sure the Elo rating isnt taking someone's experience properly into account, and therefore I feel matchmaking should be more stricter on wins / number of matches played.
> 
> Players with 1200 wins are being matched with those 100-300 wins. :/


They balance out the ratings on each time which like you said could result in teams with both good and bad players. They'll iron it out eventually, I hope.


----------



## evilferret

I think the funky MMR has more to do with stacks.

The Dev forums been releasing Elos on a game by game basis and most of the lvl gap was due to a stack with a low Elo player.

Hopefully they'll make the matchmaking better though.

Need to farm more cards, TI3 almost here!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Enforced 50% mm at it's finest. I hate playing with random teammates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/248469923


Valve has actually mentioned on the dev forums that they don't try to enforce a game where they know that you will lose.


----------



## Toxsick

AM : Fun ends now.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Valve has actually mentioned on the dev forums that they don't try to enforce a game where they know that you will lose.


Try or not, I still can't shake the feeling that after a winstreak even if my opponents are bad my allies are completely braindead. That was a really frustrating throw.


----------



## Zulli85

So I can't get my rares off of dota lounge, any idea whats going on here? I've tried like 6 different bots.


----------



## Awsan

http://dotabuff.com/matches/249428202

I laughed so much and imagine Lanaya running from Witch Doctor 1v1 xD


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So I can't get my rares off of dota lounge, any idea whats going on here? I've tried like 6 different bots.


its a scam! I knew it would break down! XD

honestly I've had problems where nothing would work on there for ~6-7 hrs at a time just go to bed and try tomorrow

in other news I decided to kick and old school battle meepo (blink meepo has never teen my style) and had lots of fun, the guys at the beginning were kinda skeptical when I told them I was wanting to try meepo, they were all like "you know hes really hard right?" then I out lvl everyone 24 (and the closest opponent was 14)

but my team refused to push, together, and then by myself they would just 5 man me and stupid ursa burst and riki cloud would kill me.

but we finally came together and pulled it out. Had some stupid deaths later in the game but overall I'd say it wasn't terrible since i've not played Geo in several months.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/249366688


----------



## Zulli85

I'm pretty sure I could el rapido with Meepo if I practiced. I was pretty good at WarIII and SCIII ladder. Was in Diamond League which at the time was the top league before they added Master. Why am I so tryhard.

Last 8 cards that I need folks, anyone down for a trade? I'm out of cards so I'll have to trade rares or samsing.

akke
ferrari
ddc
synderen
ohayo
xtinct
mu
crazy


----------



## Lazy Bear

I have Synderen, Mu, ohayo, and Ferrari.


----------



## evilferret

Doc, Necro tomorrow!

Don't think I have any of those Zulli.

Got an extra FluffnStuff.

Anybody got these cards, willing to trade or what not.

Mu, Banana, Fly, H4nn1, sneyking, fogged, universe, KSi, ARS-ART, Funzii and Silent.

Jeebus I still got a ways to go.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I have Synderen, Mu, ohayo, and Ferrari.


Big thanks for that trade!









I only need akke ddc xtinct and crazy now.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Big thanks for that trade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only need akke ddc xtinct and crazy now.


You're almost there Zulli!

Man I need to catch up to everybody.


----------



## Zulli85

All I need is DDC now...Last few are always the hardest.

Edit - All 85 cards have been collected z0mg.


----------



## evilferret

If anybody has TFG from Mufc, really need it. Want to unlock the crabs at least.

Edit: Got it, yahs got the crabs now.

So close to the finish.

Edit: Any interest in a training/inhouse night this weekend? Doc is tentatively in but want to hear from you guys.

Trying to emphasize training and basically getting the newer Dota players up to speed. If we get a big enough skill pool we'll try to get some games or stacks going on the side so the higher skilled player won't get bored (unless they want to mentor!).

Hopefully I'll pick up some pootem tricks from Zulli. Personal goal, learn to better transition into pushing and not lose to damn split pushes.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I could el rapido with Meepo if I practiced. I was pretty good at WarIII and SCIII ladder. Was in Diamond League which at the time was the top league before they added Master. Why am I so tryhard.


Yeah I was a big BW player so the micro isn't so hard for me, and I loved Wc3 but I feel like micro was not as big a deal there, mostly early game, to stay alive and then just death ball.

I really was pleased as I was able to get most of my poof combos off, and really had some decent micro early to save a really low HP meepo. (Net-->run, Bodyblock with another high hp clone...stressful stuff)

ok that being said we NEED to have another "In House" I know there was a LOT of interest for a "Training in house" so I guess we can try for that

please sign up here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=3 and notice I've added a spot for you to indicate if you would be willing to coach. I'm willing to coach but I'd only be able to coach the Lower teir guys, since I'm not High myself but I've been playing since 2000 (Aeon of Strife anyone?) and watch quite a few pro replays so I have a good grasp of the game, but my execution is rusty since I dont play as often as I would like.

so I'm not exactly sure how this will work (does anyone know if the coaching feature has been implemented) or will we have to have the coaches play as well.

so Sign up were gonna try for this upcoming Friday July 26th and run from 12:30AM GMT- whenever people quit. (Please try and Use GMT so people from all over are able to Identify what time your talking about.) (btw since many are on EDT thats 8:30pm-we quit)


----------



## evilferret

Mentoring is slated but no idea when it'll be implemented.

I was thinking have 2 mentors per team (1 team will have 1 extra mentor for mid) and we do standard 2-1-2. The dual lanes will each have 1 mentor and mids pair off (weaker team having the mentor mid).

Or people willing to mentor can spectate and just communicate via all chat.

We need to practice more Doc!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Mentoring is slated but no idea when it'll be implemented.
> 
> I was thinking have 2 mentors per team (1 team will have 1 extra mentor for mid) and we do standard 2-1-2. The dual lanes will each have 1 mentor and mids pair off (weaker team having the mentor mid).
> 
> Or people willing to mentor can spectate and just communicate via all chat.
> 
> We need to practice more Doc!


the problem is the delay, its 2 min behind so its kinda not worth it


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> the problem is the delay, its 2 min behind so its kinda not worth it


If they join the game as a broadcaster its live (unless its changed). I remember being in the broadcast spot in the last inhouse and I'm pretty sure it wasn't delayed.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If they join the game as a broadcaster its live (unless its changed). I remember being in the broadcast spot in the last inhouse and I'm pretty sure it wasn't delayed.


Oh...yeah good call forgot about that


----------



## evilferret

Well I finished my player card set. Ended up trading bulk player cards for a key and finishing my set.

Got extras Doc if you want.


----------



## Zulli85

Warcraft III ladder needs more micro than SC imo because each individual unit is more important. Plus heroes.


----------



## Jim888

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=3

Inhouse link for new page


----------



## Zulli85

Don't have my work schedule for the week yet so I'm hoping I can play. Dunno.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Don't have my work schedule for the week yet so I'm hoping I can play. Dunno.


Nooooooooo! We need you Zulli! Who else can teach me the greatness that is pootem.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Nooooooooo! We need you Zulli! Who else can teach me the greatness that is pootem.


Pootem best hero in the world.


----------



## evilferret

We hit the Immortal item guys! Let's guess what it is!

I expect an immortal Axe's Axe!


----------



## That Guy

Here, have this immortal item for hitting the $2,600,000 mark!

Item is Scythe of Vyse for NP.

Worse, a useless item that sits in your stash that states how much you've donated to the prize pool for TI3.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=3
> 
> Inhouse link for new page


The date is listed as _July 26th (Sat)_, and the 26th is a Friday. Which was intended?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> The date is listed as _July 26th (Sat)_, and the 26th is a Friday. Which was intended?


It'll be Friday night to Sat morning EDT for us but if we go by GMT it'll be 1am Sat. Guessing Doc got confused.

If anybody would prefer another day let us know, we need your feedback to make these happen!


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone wanna cast the game w/ me I prolly be really bored


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Anyone wanna cast the game w/ me I prolly be really bored


If you mean for the inhouse sure but I'm still noobish so things might just go over my head.

Oh try to grab Red!


----------



## Snyderman34

Need some help gents. My brother is trying to play a game with me and a couple buddies, but his menu screen is zoomed in to the point he can't see the option bar at the top of the screen. Also, he can't join our party whether it be him trying to join or us inviting him. Any ideas?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Need some help gents. My brother is trying to play a game with me and a couple buddies, but his menu screen is zoomed in to the point he can't see the option bar at the top of the screen. Also, he can't join our party whether it be him trying to join or us inviting him. Any ideas?


Has he finished the tutorial?


----------



## Midgethulk

yeah if it is 1AM GMT I won't be able to participate.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Has he finished the tutorial?


He hasn't. Does he need to? I didn't and I seem to be able to play just fine


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> He hasn't. Does he need to? I didn't and I seem to be able to play just fine


He just needs to do the DK part.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> The date is listed as _July 26th (Sat)_, and the 26th is a Friday. Which was intended?


Yeah Still fighting with what Day is what trying to convert EDT to GMT in my head. If your on EDT Friday is when it starts, if were going GMT it starts Saturday EARLY morning

Sign up for inhouse here!


----------



## Gbruenin

I've had friends join with me and I join them without doing any of the tutorial. That was before full game was released though.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Warcraft III ladder needs more micro than SC imo because each individual unit is more important. Plus heroes.


Broodwar apm > wc3 apm > sc2 apm > dota apm


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Well I finished my player card set. Ended up trading bulk player cards for a key and finishing my set.


If Doc doesn't need any would you pass them my way ... I will scrape together what I have for a trade with you


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Anyone wanna cast the game w/ me I prolly be really bored


I will.


----------



## WALSRU

Crossing my fingers I can attend, might be busy though. If you guys cast don't forget to record it for the benefit of the thread.


----------



## Jim888

Link for New Page

Sign up for inhouse here!


----------



## Lazy Bear

By the way JoeWalsh, PST is GMT -8, PDST is GMT -7. Are you in Montana or west coast?


----------



## evilferret

We should be on EDT/PDT whatever daylight time you use (unless you're in those weird inbetween areas).

Heh, I remember when we forgot about daylight saving time and people showed up at the wrong times.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> By the way JoeWalsh, PST is GMT -8, PDST is GMT -7. Are you in Montana or west coast?


PDT west coast.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I goofed.


----------



## evilferret

Looking at the signup for the inhouse, what happened to all the new blood we had on our thread?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Meepo is a really weak hero, one of the worst win rates in the game. IIRC they gave him a little buff recently but still only 44% winrate.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/heroes/winning?date=month


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gbruenin*
> 
> Meepo is probably the hardest hero to get good at in pubs. But generally in competitive matches he's never picked.
> 
> If i remember right he's only ever been picked once (by n0tail) in an actual tournament. And by some grace of god they won.


Meepo is unique in that he requires a vastly different mindset to any other hero to play even decently. You simply cannot play him like any other hero, and 99.9% of people don't realise that or don't bother relearning their entire Dota mentality just to be good at Meepo.

General Meepo trend = see him played and see the coolest microtastic shiz you ever imagined -> practice till you can pull of all/most of his combos perfectly -> still feed, give up in anguish

It's not the mechanics, APM or the micro skill that makes a Meepo player, it's the mindset. But to develop that mindset you either have to have an excellent (bordering on pro level) understanding of the game, or you have to watch n0tail's stream for hours trying to understand why he does every little thing.

If people actually realised they need to play a whole different game when they click that Meepo in the Hero Selection screen, he would have a much better winrate - but that doesn't happen except at high levels. The reason his only buff since ages was the magic resistance one last patch or so, is because Icefrog understands how damn powerful this hero is when done right. I heared Aui_200 make a few comments about him at various different points in time, Dignitas was experimentng with him: "You get Aghs [early on], you win the game right there", "full farmed meepo is way stronger than full farmed PL", etc


----------



## evilferret

For the new page!

Sign up for inhouse here!

Can people give me suggestions for keyboard setups? Realizing I need my control group group and items closer to my skill buttons.

Currently using mostly default with 1-6 as inventory and F1-5 being control groups. Really trying to figure out how to bring the control groups closer to the rest of my keys.

Also thinking about switching over to controlling the camera with the keyboard but haven't had luck finding a good setup.

Edit: Anybody who wants to swap cards let me know. I'm holding on to a few member's extra cards and acting as a card bot. Everybody in OCN needs crabs.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> For the new page!
> 
> Sign up for inhouse here!
> 
> Can people give me suggestions for keyboard setups? Realizing I need my control group group and items closer to my skill buttons.
> 
> Currently using mostly default with 1-6 as inventory and F1-5 being control groups. Really trying to figure out how to bring the control groups closer to the rest of my keys.
> 
> Also thinking about switching over to controlling the camera with the keyboard but haven't had luck finding a good setup.
> 
> Edit: Anybody who wants to swap cards let me know. I'm holding on to a few member's extra cards and acting as a card bot. Everybody in OCN needs crabs.


IIRC your running a Rat 7 right?

set your mouse keys (other than R & L click) to invo slots, when I tried the Rat 7 I even used the side scroll (up being one down being another) and then use 1-5 as control groups.

after setting my mouse hotkeys up I can almost not play dota with out extra mouse buttons.


----------



## WALSRU

MM is down, that's really cool on my day off


----------



## Toxsick

Search time for qeues are insane.. please gaben fix this.


----------



## Jim888

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=3

seems like many of the newer guys arent signing up or they are just shy, if we dont have many who want to be coached sign up then I guess we just do some normal games?

thought we had an influx there for a bit


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Looking at the signup for the inhouse, what happened to all the new blood we had on our thread?


These times are not the best.

lol


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> These times are not the best.
> 
> lol


what works better?


----------



## Piorzao

What server are you guys planning on playing?

i want to play, if you guys are OK with a BR. lol


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piorzao*
> 
> What server are you guys planning on playing?
> 
> i want to play, if you guys are OK with a BR. lol


we usually use East US due to Europeans, but I'm fine with trying others.


----------



## evilferret

We also do EU W sometimes.

We need feedback to make these inhouses better! Any people new to the thread please weigh in!


----------



## Sisaroth

The defense finals game 3 Navi vs Kaipi. Already the funniest game i have ever seen at the 10 minute mark.


----------



## WALSRU

As soon as I get past 50% win rate I get stacked with the stupidest people on earth

http://dotabuff.com/matches/251871221

http://dotabuff.com/matches/251974369

http://dotabuff.com/matches/252020903


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can people give me suggestions for keyboard setups? Realizing I need my control group group and items closer to my skill buttons.


I use something closer to an RTS setup: QWER/DF skills, ZXCVB/Y items, 1 hero, F1 courier, F2 shop, 2-9/SPACE control groups. Y slot for TP, SPACE for on-the-fly grouping.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> For the new page!
> 
> Sign up for inhouse here!
> 
> Can people give me suggestions for keyboard setups? Realizing I need my control group group and items closer to my skill buttons.
> 
> Currently using mostly default with 1-6 as inventory and F1-5 being control groups. Really trying to figure out how to bring the control groups closer to the rest of my keys.
> 
> Also thinking about switching over to controlling the camera with the keyboard but haven't had luck finding a good setup.
> 
> Edit: Anybody who wants to swap cards let me know. I'm holding on to a few member's extra cards and acting as a card bot. Everybody in OCN needs crabs.


Using F keys is too much of a stretch imo and I've got large hands. My hero is hotkeyed to 1, creeps (if any) to 2, courier to 3. Then I use qwer for skills and mouse buttons for my inventory. My left hand barely moves.

Btw is that smeevil with the crab worth anything?


----------



## Toxsick

My setup is

Spells : AZER : DF
Controll groups : 1 : hero 2 : other units 3 : All units. F1 Courier
item inventoy : X C V SPACE 4
Shop : B


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Using F keys is too much of a stretch imo and I've got large hands. My hero is hotkeyed to 1, creeps (if any) to 2, courier to 3. Then I use qwer for skills and mouse buttons for my inventory. My left hand barely moves.
> 
> Btw is that smeevil with the crab worth anything?


Worth a few keys (5-8) earlier but I've seen the price drop as more people get it. I think a few OCN members are selling theirs, might want to hit them up.

Thanks all for your recommendations! Probably bot tonight trying out different setups.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> The defense finals game 3 Navi vs Kaipi. Already the funniest game i have ever seen at the 10 minute mark.


You werent kidding it was like a pub game


----------



## Jeffro422

I know there was a spreadsheet somewhere but it's ancient. All the people I usually play with started playing WoW again.

I play US East and usually support
Looking for experienced players to play with

Add me: Jeffro422

If this even gets me a few people to play with that would be lovely, don't want to play WoW.

Thanks guys


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You werent kidding it was like a pub game


10 mins in, I decided to stay up for the game when it was like 4:45 in the morning


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*
> 
> I know there was a spreadsheet somewhere but it's ancient. All the people I usually play with started playing WoW again.
> 
> I play US East and usually support
> Looking for experienced players to play with
> 
> Add me: Jeffro422
> 
> If this even gets me a few people to play with that would be lovely, don't want to play WoW.
> 
> Thanks guys


Join the OCN chat channel so I can invite you to the guild. How experienced are you?

My usual stack plays around 8ish PM - whenever we pass out.

We also got an inhouse this Friday so check into that, might be able to add a few people to your buddylist.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=3

Link to the inhouse list.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I am so close to finishing my 2 teams to get my mount (if I understand how it works) and was wondering if you all could help me out ...

I need :

Zhou and Faith from IG along with Korok from Team Liquid ... Then I need Funn1k to finish "my" team ... ... If any of you have those please hit me with a PM or add on steam (icicle666)

Regards.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I am so close to finishing my 2 teams to get my mount (if I understand how it works) and was wondering if you all could help me out ...
> 
> I need :
> 
> Zhou and Faith from IG along with Korok from Team Liquid ... Then I need Funn1k to finish "my" team ... ... If any of you have those please hit me with a PM or add on steam (icicle666)
> 
> Regards.


I have Zhou if you still need it. Tried adding you on Steam but there weren't any results for icicle666. Add me if you want, Zulli85/New Age Retro Hippie.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

That's so weird ... LOL ... It says Icicle666 top right of my steam but I can't remember if I changed it

I will add you now

*:::EDIT:::*

Added you ... ... I actually changed my player name to Emissary.of.Pain so it's probably that ... haha


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> That's so weird ... LOL ... It says Icicle666 top right of my steam but I can't remember if I changed it
> 
> I will add you now
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Added you ... ... I actually changed my player name to Emissary.of.Pain so it's probably that ... haha


Pain add me I have Funn1k and Korok

I sent invite


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I just wanna thank EF, RED and Ramzhino for the card trades and donations, I really appreciate it !! ...

1 Team to go, after trading with Zulli later I will need just 1 more card to unlock my mount !! ... yay

Is just the crab mount available or is it a waste to use my smeevil treat that I got for completing TL to unlock another colour ?

Is there a way to get a 3rd treat so I can unlock the last color ?


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I just wanna thank EF, RED and Ramzhino for the card trades and donations, I really appreciate it !! ...
> 
> 1 Team to go, after trading with Zulli later I will need just 1 more card to unlock my mount !! ... yay
> 
> Is just the crab mount available or is it a waste to use my smeevil treat that I got for completing TL to unlock another colour ?
> 
> Is there a way to get a 3rd treat so I can unlock the last color ?


You get one treat from playing a compendium game.
Signed for the inhouse!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> You get one treat from playing a compendium game.
> Signed for the inhouse!


I got 2 treats so far, I got 1 from the compendium match and the original 1 ... ... I just need 1 more to unlock the red smeevil/yellow smeevil depending which colour I unlock tonight


----------



## Awsan

Yesterday i discover that an old friend (Pro player) who stopped playing dota 1 a long time has joined dota 2(He reached No.7 on the dotabuff best players list at some point)

His account: http://dotabuff.com/players/75861395

He played against dendi (Public Game) mid and stomped him with ES while dendi was playing Invoker (OK OK i will get you the game ID so you can watch it and make sure yourself )


----------



## WALSRU

63% win rate, he's definitely good. Poor guy is on a losing streak just like me.


----------



## Gbruenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> He played against dendi (Public Game) mid and stomped him with ES while dendi was playing Invoker (OK OK i will get you the game ID so you can watch it and make sure yourself )


Thats sounds like a very odd match. Would be really cool to see.


----------



## WALSRU

If anyone is bored please watch this game:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/252020903

THIS will be the last game I play without a 5 stack. Someone please watch the picks, and then just set the camera to follow dark seer. I've been on a great win streak lately until yesterday, I'm still mad about it.

3 games in a row this was the intelligence of my teammates.


----------



## evilferret

I would kill for over a 55% winrate!

Inhouse tomorrow night!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=3


----------



## Zulli85

TI3 servers.



https://www.facebook.com/playdota


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> TI3 servers.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/playdota


yeah man!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How can you guys play same hero so many time? I have NP 23-21 and it feel like i play him every game. I see people with 100+. Must be boring.


----------



## WALSRU

Don't ask me, I'm all over the place too


----------



## bobfig

signed up ill be on tomorrow.


----------



## TheOddOne

I have a friend who plays LD + Lifestealer every game, so yeah.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How can you guys play same hero so many time? I have NP 23-21 and it feel like i play him every game. I see people with 100+. Must be boring.


I've yet to come out of a game saying hey I played perfectly so I like to keep trying.


----------



## Jim888

In house tonight! see ya there! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=3

Edit: unless we have a rash of ya'll new guys sign up we'll just have a normal night, all mid, SH ect...


----------



## Zulli85

I plan on playing pootem the next 500 games so yeah.

Emissary I haven't forgotten about that card, my hours are all whacked out so it might be a little hard to catch you on Steam.


----------



## Piorzao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> In house tonight! see ya there! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=3
> 
> Edit: unless we have a rash of ya'll new guys sign up we'll just have a normal night, all mid, SH ect...


just signed in!

im pretty sure i will be able to play


----------



## WALSRU

What's the format? I'd love some coaching.... on my Huskar.









P.S. I will be sad when compendium matches no longer have DOOM


----------



## HarrisLam

i opened a smurf called Luna to play only luna every single game, come at me bro


----------



## WALSRU

So the difference between that and you main account is.... the name?


----------



## Gbruenin

I've never got why people create smurfs, unless your just going to mess around in the game and not try. But then that kinda ruins the point of the game. Just doesn't make sense to me


----------



## WALSRU

Main reasons people use to justify smurfs:

1. Main account is muted
2. Playing with low level friends
3. Throwing rocks at kittens
4. High winrate puts you in higher bracket sooner
5. Trying new builds / Goofing around


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So the difference between that and you main account is.... the name?


err.....I only play luna about 15% of the time?


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> TI3 clients.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/playdota


fixed


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So dota is now breaking 400K and 5 Million Players. This is crazy.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> err.....I only play luna about 15% of the time?


Teasing Harris, you have probably branched out since the last time I played with you (a long time ago)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Teasing Harris, you have probably branched out since the last time I played with you (a long time ago)


actually I've had a steady 15-20% play rate with her

The reason why you guys see me play her more often than it seems is that when I play with you, EF will always in the team, probably even another support as well. That means I'll go carry no matter what, and theres only so many carries that I'm confident in playing....

by so many I mean one.


----------



## evilferret

We can try swapping the roles next time. Not sure how that will end.


----------



## WALSRU

I really only know how to play roles 1-3 so you don't haaaave to play hard carry. In the spirit of OCN learning night, Harris plays Chen. lol


----------



## evilferret

We're starting in a bit so join the OCN chat channel!


----------



## Jim888

so 16 people in OCN chat and we can only get 6 for a game?
really guys common Join!

ask in chat for PW


----------



## Ryude

Would anyone be willing to play with a complete dota noob?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Would anyone be willing to play with a complete dota noob?


if you are interested, get into the game, join the channel OCN, and see if you can hang out with any of these guys!!

We are having an inhouse gathering in the game at the moment!! Even if you are worried about doing bad and stuff you can always spectate too!!


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> if you are interested, get into the game, join the channel OCN, and see if you can hang out with any of these guys!!
> 
> We are having an inhouse gathering in the game at the moment!! Even if you are worried about doing bad and stuff you can always spectate too!!


Sure, sounds like fun. Windows update is doing some stuff, after that I'll join


----------



## WALSRU

Well dxtory doesn't like me, should've casted in dota mic that was a waste sorry guys


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just got VC Immortal item. it changes the animation of her second skill.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just got VC Immortal item. it changes the animation of her second skill.


VC? whos that Venge?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey EF,

Are you willing to part with those 2 cards from IG, Zhou and Faith ?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Anyone know anything about recording? I can't get MSI Afterburner to capture Dota footage - it works with any other game (Steam or not). I've disabled the ingame Steam overlay in case of overlay conflicts.

Solved - apparently system statictics have to be enabled on the MSI overlay.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey EF,
> 
> Are you willing to part with those 2 cards from IG, Zhou and Faith ?


Yeah hit me up when I'm actually on and not idling or auto spectating.

I ended up with the Abaddon item, if anybody wants to swap for the Kunka or the Venge item be greatly appreciative.

Also willing to buy or trade for their immortal items. Really want a full set but it'll probably cost me too much.


----------



## Toxsick

if anyone needs more cards, ill give them away.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Yeah hit me up when I'm actually on and not idling or auto spectating.


LOL ... I never knew there was an auto spectating option

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> if anyone needs more cards, ill give them away.


I am always ken on new cards


----------



## That Guy

Auto spectate is a great thing I just learned about.

TI3 games. You shall be watched.


----------



## Midgethulk

Got myself the immortal kunka item!

So much hate on the other immortals it seems...


----------



## evilferret

Kunka's item has a whale!

I might just have to break down a buy it from the market. Knew I should have just kept it unopened and sold it and just paid a little extra for the Kunka sword.


----------



## Midgethulk

yeah it has a pretty nice effect.

Wish I could trade some off my rares for that Lone druid cauldron but that isn't going to happen.


----------



## mylilpony

Oops was going to play yesterday but fell asleep early anyone have any pro card duplicates they don't want?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> if anyone needs more cards, ill give them away.


I still need about a bazillion (still trying to get my first full team)

whats your steam name?

btw did anyone ever get the recording to work? I've love to see the casts just for the Lols


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I still need about a bazillion (still trying to get my first full team)
> 
> whats your steam name?
> 
> btw did anyone ever get the recording to work? I've love to see the casts just for the Lols


Steam name : Messiah


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Played VC just because i got the item. Had a 0-11 game







.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Auto spectate is a great thing I just learned about.
> 
> TI3 games. You shall be watched.


How do you use auto spectate ? ...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> How do you use auto spectate ? ...


http://dota2.cyborgmatt.com/leagues.php

you can ask ef cause he's been using it for awhile now


----------



## Ramzinho

our match on youtube yet? you guys have to see me get crushed by invoker. 1 hit and i'm dead


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> How do you use auto spectate ? ...


1- You have to enable console : How to activate console on dota2
2- In the console place this line: "dota_spectator_auto_spectate_game XXX" where XXX is the tourney ID


----------



## kikibgd

servers again down ? or its only me?


----------



## evilferret

Auto spectate is great!

I need to work on my custom script to auto spectate different tourneys but that's probably a way off.


----------



## Snyderman34

I ended up with Abaddons mace. Pretty sweet. Apparently unlocking Immortal Reliquaries is popular on YouTube. Had a ton of views one one of my vids for it


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> 1- You have to enable console : How to activate console on dota2
> 2- In the console place this line: "dota_spectator_auto_spectate_game XXX" where XXX is the tourney ID


Thanks so much ... ... I must just double check the tourny ID ... I won't be able to watch cause of the 9 or so hour difference ...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> I ended up with Abaddons mace. Pretty sweet. Apparently unlocking Immortal Reliquaries is popular on YouTube. Had a ton of views one one of my vids for it


Which heroes got immortal items ... I got the urn for LD but never play him ... ... wondering if there are items for heros I actually play


----------



## WALSRU

So far I've seen items for Pudge, Kunkka, Venge, LD, Abaddon


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So far I've seen items for Pudge, Kunkka, Venge, LD, Abaddon


Feels like they made items for Heros that are not played much.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Feels like they made items for Heros that are not played much.


Think all the heroes (aside Abaddon) are pretty high on most played list.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Think all the heroes (aside Abaddon) are pretty high on most played list.


those heros you see often.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Think all the heroes (aside Abaddon) are pretty high on most played list.


those heros you see often.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anyone as duplicate player cards for trade? I got ~ 14. Let me know if you want to trade.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyone as duplicate player cards for trade? I got ~ 14. Let me know if you want to trade.


Hit me up while I'm online. I finished my set and just swapping cards for other OCN members now.

Anybody in particular you need?


----------



## Pwnography

Add steam 'Mattyhew' if you want to trade 1:1 got spares from Orange and others


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hit me up while I'm online. I finished my set and just swapping cards for other OCN members now.
> 
> Anybody in particular you need?


My teams are MouseSports and TongFu

I need 1 3 4 for MS and 1 3 4 5 for TongFu.

I dont have u in my friends list.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Thanks so much ... ... I must just double check the tourny ID ... I won't be able to watch cause of the 9 or so hour difference ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which heroes got immortal items ... I got the urn for LD but never play him ... ... wondering if there are items for heros I actually play


I got Abaddons. My friends got Kunkka and Pudge


----------



## Derp

Is it normal to see these shaded bars/lines in the chat window after logging into Dota 2? Or is this a dying video card?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Is it normal to see these shaded bars/lines in the chat window after logging into Dota 2? Or is this a dying video card?


Dead GPU, jk it same for me. Its just Dota 2.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I am still needing a bunch of player cards but I do have a bunch of other cards that are up for grabs (trade 1:1 unless you desperately need it then I am happy to give it away)

username is Emissary.of.Pain (or icicle666 ... ... I can never remember which)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I am still needing a bunch of player cards but I do have a bunch of other cards that are up for grabs (trade 1:1 unless you desperately need it then I am happy to give it away)
> 
> username is Emissary.of.Pain (or icicle666 ... ... I can never remember which)


I added u in Steam.


----------



## Zulli85

So I got an immortal leviathan whale blade with the compendium gift. Wut.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So I got an immortal leviathan whale blade with the compendium gift. Wut.


Nice Zulli! You got the most expensive immortal! Hoping prices drop eventually so I can snag up a set.


----------



## neXen

Immortal leviathan recieved.

Sold next morning for $27

Picked up a Abbadon mace and LD immortal for $5

I love this game more and more.


----------



## HarrisLam

oh well

would have been great if tidehunter got something similar for his ulti

dat full screen awesomeness


----------



## Jim888

While I readily admit to failing this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zcOvYVOdlL0&t=177

Doc in
dota 2 fails of the week Episode 62

is actually NOT me


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Immortal leviathan recieved.
> 
> Sold next morning for $27
> 
> Picked up a Abbadon mace and LD immortal for $5
> 
> I love this game more and more.


Aren't those the worst 2 items ?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> While I readily admit to failing this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zcOvYVOdlL0&t=177
> 
> Doc in
> dota 2 fails of the week Episode 62
> 
> is actually NOT me


Hahaha Doc, you're almost famous now!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Aren't those the worst 2 items ?


Think he still netted $22 bucks which he can buy 2 more compendiums (on top of having the 2 bottom Immortals).

I'm guessing the prices will stabilize in a week or two, just too many of them in the marketplace.

If I had the expensive items I would have sold at peak and wait to rebuy them back when they're lower.

Edit: Zealot will add you next time I see you in the chat channel.


----------



## LilBuckz

I dont think it is a bad investment to buy the mace and cauldron if you like the heroes. I think there is a decent chance they add more interesting effects to them since the community likes those so much less than the others. I got the hook, which looks nice but I dont really like pudge.

If anyone wants to trade player cards tonight I have a lot, trying to get Na'vi/Liquid/Fnatic if anyone wants to trade 1:1 for mine.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Immortal leviathan recieved.
> 
> Sold next morning for $27
> 
> Picked up a Abbadon mace and LD immortal for $5
> 
> I love this game more and more.


Where did you sell the leviathan?


----------



## alcal

Hey guys, how do I join the OCN channel? I can see everybody, but I'm not sure they can read my messages since nobody is responding.

that or nobody is looking at chat...

that or nobody likes me :'(


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Hey guys, how do I join the OCN channel? I can see everybody, but I'm not sure they can read my messages since nobody is responding.
> 
> that or nobody is looking at chat...
> 
> that or nobody likes me :'(


I answered you in dota


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I answered you in dota


haha thanks, I must have quit before I saw it. Glad to know I'm part of the family


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> haha thanks, I must have quit before I saw it. Glad to know I'm part of the family


You probably picked a bad time, games can last awhile so people don't read the chat until afterwards.


----------



## HarrisLam

m still not able to join back without error ever since ive accidentally quited the ocn channel

i mean i can re-join, but the channel never has anyone in it


----------



## WALSRU

Just finished my 8 compendium teams this morning. I now have every Smeevil mount. I'll never need another courier, this one is perfect for my ADHD


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Just finished my 8 compendium teams this morning. I now have every Smeevil mount. I'll never need another courier, this one is perfect for my ADHD


Do you buy more compendiums to unlock more couriers ? ... ... Which looks best in your opinion ?


----------



## WALSRU

No you get the mounts by completing certain challenges. I actually am a little disappointed that bird and mammoth are so easy to get. So far I see absolutely no benefit in having views on this courier.

IMO the mammoth looks the best but the animations are bugged.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

OMG ... thanks for the link ! ... I didn't realize it was that easy !

I really need that last smeevil treat ... argh .. ... I only have the yellow and purple unlocked and the purple challenge is frustrating me to no end


----------



## WALSRU

No problem. Still debating on buying another compendium or just outright a Kunkka sword.

P.S. Thx again to Zulli for the Brew flail, I put it to good use

http://dotabuff.com/matches/254111879


----------



## WALSRU

Anyone care to verify this for me. To Auto spectate International matches my console command will be: dota_spectator_auto_spectate_games %65000%


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ... ...

I am really desperate ... so much so that I am posting a list here ... ...

If anyone has any of these cards and are not asking for anything crazy in return for them ... please add me on steam (emissary.of.pain)

KingJ, Ohayo, xtinct, xy, yamateh, sneyking, fogged, x!!, 1437, ling, pas, yao, sylar, silent, luo


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Anyone care to verify this for me. To Auto spectate International matches my console command will be: dota_spectator_auto_spectate_games %65000%


Don't use the %.

Should just be dota_spectator_auto_spectate_games 65000 or whatever number it is.


----------



## That Guy

Number for international should be 65006 according to CyborgMatt's league ID page.

http://dota2.cyborgmatt.com/leagues.php

It could change, but that would be the best bet.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Number for international should be 65006 according to CyborgMatt's league ID page.
> 
> http://dota2.cyborgmatt.com/leagues.php
> 
> It could change, but that would be the best bet.


Thanks that guy!

Knew my number was probably wrong but letting Walrus know not to use the %. Just the straight number works.

I need to figure out how to make a script to switch auto spectate to different leagues and I'll be set.

Edit: Anybody want coupons? I have a 90% off Serious Sam BFE, 50% Sniper Elite, 75% Ultratron and 50% off Gary's Mod.


----------



## That Guy

I don't think there is a way to make it switch leagues automatically. You can throw it in the autoexec file to have it connect automatically on startup, though. That's about as automatic as it gets as far as I know.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> I don't think there is a way to make it switch leagues automatically. You can throw it in the autoexec file to have it connect automatically on startup, though. That's about as automatic as it gets as far as I know.


I read hints of an automated script for league watching for tournament item hunters but haven't had luck tracking it down.

I'm guessing its just some simple script/macro that loops through the available tournaments.

Guess if I really wanted to, a simple Autoit would be able to do this but hoping to be able to do it all from within console.


----------



## WALSRU

KK thanks. I'll probably be watching at a friend's house but I need my drops!!


----------



## That Guy

Nice to see they added special effects for Abaddon's Mace and Lone Druid's Cauldron.

I'll have the script running when I'm not playing Dota 2 and have Twitch up when I am. The Steam integration should be helpful for drops in this case. Not sure if it effects the smeevil courier "games viewed" counter, though.


----------



## evilferret

Twitch integration is great but it doesn't tick off the view counter. It bugs me to no end.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> No problem. Still debating on buying another compendium or just outright a Kunkka sword.
> 
> P.S. Thx again to Zulli for the Brew flail, I put it to good use
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/254111879


I've got that kunkka whale blade if you're interested. Not sure what I would want for it though.


----------



## evilferret

If Walrus doesn't buy it off you, I want to buy it!

Edit: Got an extra Whalehook looking to trade!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

hey guys ... ...

Anyone got advice for me on how to jungle and use LD efficiently and correctly ...

I want to learn the hero but I keep just landing up feeding with him ...









*:::EDIT:::*

Just wanted to thank all of you that helped me get some of the cards I was missing ... ... Just 7 more and I will have my dye ...

ohayo, xtinct, yamateh, ling, yao, sylar and silent ...







...

If anyone has any of these they willing to part with ... please let me know ...


----------



## WALSRU

Jungle LD is terribly slow, you need to learn to offlane with him. If played well no one can out last hit him and he can do some neat pull tricks with the bear. Look out though, the better you do the more likely you'll find a 5 man gank in your lane.

EF, I had to abandon my morning bot game. I went mid with husk to practice my orb walk and armlet toggles. I had a boots start leshrac walk up to mid, autoattack creeps, take damage, and run back to base. Rinse and repeat for 20 minutes. Bottom lane gave up 3 double kills to Luna bot. Top lane was solo and just sort of survived.

After 30 minutes of that I had to go to work anyway so I abandoned w/ 19-4


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I've got that kunkka whale blade if you're interested. Not sure what I would want for it though.


I'm interested but I doubt I can afford it! Let me know.


----------



## Piorzao

So, i got 17 cards in my compendium.
im searching for more, what is a good rate for the cards?
rare : cards
uncommon : cards

i traded 1 uncommon for 10 cards yesterday. (skywrath mage uncommon)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piorzao*
> 
> So, i got 17 cards in my compendium.
> im searching for more, what is a good rate for the cards?
> rare : cards
> uncommon : cards
> 
> i traded 1 uncommon for 10 cards yesterday. (skywrath mage uncommon)


Check Dota2Lounge. From what I can gather 6-10 cards is equal to an uncommon. Rares are way more but I don't think you can value those in cards.


----------



## WALSRU

Most people will trade a card for an uncommon, maybe two if it's one people want (ie: Dendi). Full teams are going for 1 or 2 rares. That's how I got my 8 teams completed. I'm not bothering with the crab dye, what a pain.

Dota2lounge.com is both a blessing and a curse


----------



## Piorzao

Thanks guys!, 1 : 1 is too expansive for me.









ill just trade cards for cards.


----------



## evilferret

Should be able to get 30-50 cards for a decent rare, junk rares are closer to 20.

Prices are always in a flux so keep checking.

Anybody have the Necro uncommon hat for trade? Finding single pieces on D2L is a pita. 1 short from finishing my Necro set that I will never use.


----------



## Pwnography

Any1 just want to check inv and trade 1 for 1 if it suits any1?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm interested but I doubt I can afford it! Let me know.


Offer?


----------



## evilferret

Anybody going to any local pubstomps?

I'm hearing the registered ones are getting swag and registering for them gives you eligible for drops even while you're not at home (though I'll probably leave my comp on auto-spectate).

Edit: Volvo added Asian voicepacks. It's in properties. No idea why it makes me giggle.


----------



## mylilpony

Have luminousinverse on your team, have him go 10-0, still lose

http://dotabuff.com/matches/259573350


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Aren't those the worst 2 items ?


Yea, but Valve is pretty good about fixing things they screw up.

Lo and behold. The cauldron and Mace have improved particle effects.

And i got $22 for doing nothing., while getting two immortals instead of one.

(I also never play kunkka, so i would never use it)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Where did you sell the leviathan?


Steam community market

You can sell certain in game cosmetics for steam funds.


----------



## evilferret

You got lucky neXen. Kunkka's sword only had that price increase due to the market glitch. Before the glitch it was selling on par with the Whalehook.

Heck I was screaming at people to sell their Kunkka sword when the market peaked at 30.

Back to hunting down a Kunkka sword for myself.

The improved immortals still blow. They might be shinier but they're still cheap compared to the other immortals.

Edit: Anybody here want some coupons from Steam? I have 90% off Serious Sam BFE, 50% off Sniper Elite, 75% off Ultratron and 50% Gary's mod. All about to expire in a few days.


----------



## Jim888

any one have crazy or Sylar? I NEED them!


----------



## RemagCP

I have played about 10 games now, there wasn't a single one were someone didn't quit early.


----------



## evilferret

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> I have played about 10 games now, there wasn't a single one were someone didn't quit early.


Keep playing until you're out of the trenches.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> I have played about 10 games now, there wasn't a single one were someone didn't quit early.


yeah you gotta kinda wade through the bottom dregs but keep at it and once you get about 50ish games in you should start being put with better people who care about their accout


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yeah you gotta kinda wade through the bottom dregs but keep at it and once you get about 50ish games in you should start being put with better people who care about their accout


But those first games are so much fun. Getting new players to think CM is a hard carry :>


----------



## redalert

TI3 starts on Friday lets hope we get to see some amazing plays


----------



## TurboKittens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> TI3 starts on Friday lets hope we get to see some amazing plays


pretty excited, i'm rooting for DK although so many teams looking really strong right now


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Keep playing until you're out of the trenches.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yeah you gotta kinda wade through the bottom dregs but keep at it and once you get about 50ish games in you should start being put with better people who care about their accout


Thanks for the encouragement.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> But those first games are so much fun. Getting new players to think CM is a hard carry :>


Yeah I'm a huge scrub convert from LoL and still am not very sure who lane's where.


----------



## evilferret

Carry CM is legit in normal bracket!

Lothars + Aghs = fun times.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Carry CM is legit in normal bracket!
> 
> Lothars + Aghs = fun times.


Hehe so you did it, eh?


----------



## TheOddOne

Apparently Huskar is very OP, can someone explain to me why ? thanks.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Apparently Huskar is very OP, can someone explain to me why ? thanks.


Basically the lower his hp the higher his attack power and magic resistance. Also he has very good poke with flame spears and a heal which isn't half bad. Oh and his ult does a nice chunk of someones hp bar.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Basically the lower his hp the higher his attack power and magic resistance. Also he has very good poke with flame spears and a heal which isn't half bad. Oh and his ult does a nice chunk of someones hp bar.


Personally I don't think he's OP. With CC he's easily countered, but versus a team with little CC and lots of magic damage he can be extremely powerful, seeing as his passive increases his magic resistance and attack speed - and the increased attack speed allows him to throw off a lot of Burning Spears, which stack infinitely. Pair that up with Aghanim's and Ghost Scepter and you have a Huskar that can remove 65% of current HP + only remove 30% of his own.

Personally I find him to be exceptionally good at lower levels - higher levels, not so much.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Personally I don't think he's OP. With CC he's easily countered, but versus a team with little CC and lots of magic damage he can be extremely powerful, seeing as his passive increases his magic resistance and attack speed - and the increased attack speed allows him to throw off a lot of Burning Spears, which stack infinitely. Pair that up with Aghanim's and Ghost Scepter and you have a Huskar that can remove 65% of current HP + only remove 30% of his own.
> 
> Personally I find him to be exceptionally good at lower levels - higher levels, not so much.


I didn't say he was op, he is just like any other "pubstomp" hero. He can easily be countered by CC like you said. imo none of the heroes are "op" the only reason why I call gg when the enemy team pick lycan or naix is just because I probably have 1-3 Russian who feed or just the team that doesn't know that those heroes need to be ganked early. Instead they watch them farm with midas...


----------



## Emissary of Pain

can anyone tell me what time the ti3 match for today is ? ... ... Also, could you convert it to GMT+2 for me the timezone ****** ... lol


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> can anyone tell me what time the ti3 match for today is ? ... ... Also, could you convert it to GMT+2 for me the timezone ****** ... lol


Game starts in 22 min so 23:00 your time I suppose?

I use http://dota2lounge.com/ to check the timers.







(need to refresh the page to update the timer tho)


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Thanks MidgetHulk


----------



## evilferret

Guess we broke the servers.


----------



## redalert




----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Apparently Huskar is very OP, can someone explain to me why ? thanks.


Because Huskar only needs a ghost scepter now for 1v2 killing power. Stuns counter him solo but currently no other 3-5 position can pull so much cc, leaving the true carry a very easy clean up. With the buff he causes so much mayhem it's absurd. Kamikaze dunk mode was never this disruptive because you could save the big Laguna blade or scythe for huskar and now he counters that. Imho


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


So much fail. All downhill from there.


----------



## HarrisLam

hey all

What is a good item progression for OD?

1) Can I get away with not buying bottle even if I'm going mid? I just freaking hate bottle. Imo the bottle has 3 uses (HP regen, mana regen, rune control), but on OD it only has 2, so really, can I not buy it?

2) as I don't buy bottle, I go null talismen early. Is dagon good or bad on him? Pub item I know, but it gives a fair amount of int and does not waste the null. If dagon is a bad first item, what should the first core be?

3) I'm never comfortable if my hero is too little HP among all 10. What is the best (first) HP related item I can get on him? A-Scepter? Rod of Atos?


----------



## Toxsick

Get mekanism on od.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hey all
> 
> What is a good item progression for OD?
> 
> 1) Can I get away with not buying bottle even if I'm going mid? I just freaking hate bottle. Imo the bottle has 3 uses (HP regen, mana regen, rune control), but on OD it only has 2, so really, can I not buy it?
> 
> 2) as I don't buy bottle, I go null talismen early. Is dagon good or bad on him? Pub item I know, but it gives a fair amount of int and does not waste the null. If dagon is a bad first item, what should the first core be?
> 
> 3) I'm never comfortable if my hero is too little HP among all 10. What is the best (first) HP related item I can get on him? A-Scepter? Rod of Atos?


With OD get Tranquil Boots, Farm Mekanism mid and join fights. Then you want Hex as a main item. After that it all depend on the game really. Might want to get BKB if you are target a lot. Also Orchid Malevolence, Rod of Atos, Force Staff ( Really good before Hex if you want to join team fights).

Depending on the game and you you are not the main carry you can even go after Mek with Aghanim's Scepter + Refresher.

Ghost Scepter if they enemy team has a lot of right clickers and i think u can Spam Q like Hus but not 100% sure on that.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hey all
> 
> What is a good item progression for OD?
> 
> 1) Can I get away with not buying bottle even if I'm going mid? I just freaking hate bottle. Imo the bottle has 3 uses (HP regen, mana regen, rune control), but on OD it only has 2, so really, can I not buy it?
> 
> 2) as I don't buy bottle, I go null talismen early. Is dagon good or bad on him? Pub item I know, but it gives a fair amount of int and does not waste the null. If dagon is a bad first item, what should the first core be?
> 
> 3) I'm never comfortable if my hero is too little HP among all 10. What is the best (first) HP related item I can get on him? A-Scepter? Rod of Atos?


I don't like Bottle on OD, even as a mid... He has more than enough mana to spam spells and he has long enough range that he shouldn't get harassed too much.
I personally find the reason to go Bottle to allow you to do more offensive harasses - sometimes your HP will be lower than your mana, which means that you could harass with some spells to optimize the bottle usage, and at other times your mana will below your HP, which allows you to do some autoattack harassment. If you can have max HP or max mana a lot, then Bottle will never be worth it - the same reason why Bottle isn't that good on Invoker since he's in the opposite situation of OD - he will generally always have max HP.

Personally my item build on OD is Treads -> Force -> Hex/BKB depending on setup and what you're going to experience/experiencing in teamfights. Rod of Atos can be good versus teams that don't have a lot of magic immunity and/or mobility, but it's otherwise an item that gives you a lot of damage and some survivability, with an amazing active.

/E: Aghanims on OD is really situational. Most of the times Hex will be a better a choice, but if you're playing against a lot of heroes with low int gain (Drow, LS, LD, etc.), then it's a pretty good item.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got to hate game when u play AM and you are not let to farm because someone else want to farm.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Got to hate game when u play AM and you are not let to farm because someone else want to farm.


This. Just so annoying. Played with a BM as partner on safe lane (me being AM) and the Brew just never let me take a creep. I was so annoyed.


----------



## EvilDevil

A question for you guys, does it matter at all what heroes you have in one team? I mean, do you have to always think about "Do we have AOE heroes? No? We should pick a few at least then!" etc etc. The question is, if you pick only heroes by roles you can still win no matter how the other team looks and what heroes it has? If you play better than the other team you can still win if you only pick heroes by roles? Or am I wrong. Just trying to figure out what heroes should I play the most. I always try to pick heroes that are the most picked on competitive pro tournaments/scene, idk why. I guess if the pro's pick them that means they are good.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> A question for you guys, does it matter at all what heroes you have in one team? I mean, do you have to always think about "Do we have AOE heroes? No? We should pick a few at least then!" etc etc. The question is, if you pick only heroes by roles you can still win no matter how the other team looks and what heroes it has? If you play better than the other team you can still win if you only pick heroes by roles? Or am I wrong. Just trying to figure out what heroes should I play the most. I always try to pick heroes that are the most picked on competitive pro tournaments/scene, idk why. I guess if the pro's pick them that means they are good.


You win by playing better, counter picking, or they have bad line up. If both team play with heros that have no real thought about countering the other team then the team that has the better picks has a advantage. Mostly in pups its how you play first. Even after ~ 900 games at my level not many people pick based on countering the other team. They just pick to fill roles like carry, mid, support etc.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You win by playing better, counter picking, or they have bad line up. If both team play with heros that have no real thought about countering the other team then the team that has the better picks has a advantage. Mostly in pups its how you play first. Even after ~ 900 games at my level not many people pick based on countering the other team. *They just pick to fill roles like carry, mid, support etc.*


Which is the wrong way? I always try to counter pick but sometimes I can't.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Which is the wrong way? I always try to counter pick but sometimes I can't.


There is no right or wrong. When u counter pick make sure you pick something that work with ur team also.


----------



## Snyderman34

Ran into a couple people last night while playing with a couple buddies. Friend picked Viper (had his pick 1st) and called the middle (bearing in mind he is really good). He got to the middle, me and the pther friend went to the bottom... and the other 2 people (who had picked Nyx and Razer) were sitting in the middle. Any talk of them moving to the top lane were met with (screw you" and "too bad this is my lane now." Viper ended up on the top against 2 people, while the guys in the middle died frequently. Didn't move lanes to help (at one point standing next to Viper while he was being attacked and just watching), and ended up the worst on our team. I hate people like that. If they were taking the center because they were good, maybe I could understand. Instead we were just lucky we were playing against really bad people (still won). Only reason I dislike this game.


----------



## evilferret

I guess I'm in the Twilight Zone because my pubs usually revolve around people fighting not to play mid.

Report the player and just move on. Or be the better player and play another position and just win.

Just wanted to say nobody wants suicide lane usually.

If you are better than your bracket you should win your lane and proceed to help the other lanes out.

I rather get a well rounded team before a specific counter but might be at the level I'm at.

So many Ti3 games, missing so many!

If you're stacking with buddies why don't you just play a wombo combo or a hard 1 and hard 5 and lane together? I rather carry or support my buddy in lane vs splitting us between 2 separate lanes (or more if we're in a bigger stack). Only time I would put 1 of us in each lane is if we got the suicide lane + mid.


----------



## RemagCP

Is it normal for one team to just spawn kill and never end the game?

I'm about 20 games in (lvl 2).


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Is it normal for one team to just spawn kill and never end the game?
> 
> I'm about 20 games in (lvl 2).


yeah its pretty common


----------



## Awsan

Its a gif already LOL!


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone has spare player cards that's willing to trade ? I need:
IG: Zhou, YYF, Faith
TF: Mu, Banana
Orange: Mushi, kyxy, Xtinct
[A]: Loda, EGM
Fnatic: Fly
TL: Fluff, TC
Navi: Dendi, Funn1k Kuroky
Zenith: Yamateh
Dig: Sneyking, Fogged
VP: NS Ksi Crazy
DK: Burning ROTK, X
LGDint: misery paijkatt god brax
MUFC: TFG Ling
Mouz: synd, fata
LGD: DDC Yao
Quantic: Sockshka Silent Goblak
Coulda format it better but I'm too into TI3 right now


----------



## redalert




----------



## HarrisLam

has anyone ever successfully placed a bet on any of these TI3 games?

Bots are full all the time, makes me wonder if they just died or did people really camp for them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Is it normal for one team to just spawn kill and never end the game?
> 
> I'm about 20 games in (lvl 2).


it happens once every 10 games with a winning pudge for normal MM

probably once every 15-20 games for high MM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Ran into a couple people last night while playing with a couple buddies. Friend picked Viper (had his pick 1st) and called the middle (bearing in mind he is really good). He got to the middle, me and the pther friend went to the bottom... and the other 2 people (who had picked Nyx and Razer) were sitting in the middle. Any talk of them moving to the top lane were met with (screw you" and "too bad this is my lane now." Viper ended up on the top against 2 people, while the guys in the middle died frequently. Didn't move lanes to help (at one point standing next to Viper while he was being attacked and just watching), and ended up the worst on our team. I hate people like that. If they were taking the center because they were good, maybe I could understand. Instead we were just lucky we were playing against really bad people (still won). Only reason I dislike this game.


It happens in all kinds of team games, even when you're playing with strangers in a basketball court. Or only way that won't happen is that you're actually as big as shaq, or you have a full team.

But yea, jerks are everywhere and dota is no different. What MM ranking are you in at the moment? If you are in normal MM, fight your way through it, break into high MM and you will see these jerks a lot less (unfortunately, still some of them around)


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> has anyone ever successfully placed a bet on any of these TI3 games?
> 
> Bots are full all the time, makes me wonder if they just died or did people really camp for them
> it happens once every 10 games with a winning pudge for normal MM
> 
> probably once every 15-20 games for high MM
> It happens in all kinds of team games, even when you're playing with strangers in a basketball court. Or only way that won't happen is that you're actually as big as shaq, or you have a full team.
> 
> But yea, jerks are everywhere and dota is no different. What MM ranking are you in at the moment? If you are in normal MM, fight your way through it, break into high MM and you will see these jerks a lot less (unfortunately, still some of them around)


Think I'm only level 5 or 6. We overcame them being like that pretty easy (we did help them when needed). Just annoying that people are like that is all. Had a long night at work with people fussing about their power being out (when they didn't pay their bill), so it bugged me a bit more than normal. Lol


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Think I'm only level 5 or 6. We overcame them being like that pretty easy (we did help them when needed). Just annoying that people are like that is all. *Had a long night at work with people fussing about their power being out (when they didn't pay their bill), so it bugged me a bit more than norma*l. Lol


Hah, I remember my friend who didn't pay the bill and they cut his electricity right after Zeus ulti'd, fin.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Think I'm only level 5 or 6. We overcame them being like that pretty easy (we did help them when needed). Just annoying that people are like that is all. Had a long night at work with people fussing about their power being out (when they didn't pay their bill), so it bugged me a bit more than normal. Lol


I know that feel bro, I have hard days at work all the time, and can't even get myself to play in average 1 game / day. Not even in weekends (I'm working right now, on a sunday)

Not that I don't have the time, but when I get home at like midnight - 1am, all I really want is some food, sit back and have some mental relaxation in my ~2 hours before going to bed.

That said, when I actually got the mood and mental strength to play, and this is what I get (awful teammates) in return, it can be pretty frustrating. The good ending is not giving a dam and go to bed with a loss. The bad ending is not being able to let the loss go and keep playing, at the expense of sleeping time.

After all, to make sure your teammates aren't A-holes, try to get a 5 stack all the time (especially in lower tier games).

Reason of more jerks in lower MM :

Jerks = selfishly taking all resources for themselves = not thinking for the team = less teamwork for your team = easier lose than win

5 stack is much easier to achieve as you have game buddies yourself. Put OCN channel in auto-join so you start the game being in the channel all the time. Say something in the channel and see if anyone's up for a game with you (but as you're pretty new you should probably mention that when you ask).

I mean, not all of us are pros and we can have pretty bad games too, but at least we always think as teams and don't verbally piss you off.

by the way if you're not in the OCN guild yet, you can ask for an invite here.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Is it normal for one team to just spawn kill and never end the game?
> 
> I'm about 20 games in (lvl 2).


its the perfect matchmaking from valve. working as intended.


----------



## mylilpony

If you guys want to see a funny game Match ID: 262713181

Also, how to counter a dark seer, lifestealer, lone druid, shadow bear pick along with an OD (though he was bad), even when your teammates random.

You only need to see the first 15 mins. Our mid and offlane carry were no good but we still won.


----------



## EvilDevil

Just watched fnatic vs na'vi. oh my.


----------



## Toxsick

you know the Finol Pause was actually a valve employe? lol.


----------



## carajean

Hey anyone know the monitors they are using at the international? I have seen a couple pics but they are always side ways or something.
Closest video I can find on the tube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=padcoNMWlOE&feature=c4-overview&list=UU-bXlo2JKw9pjM0V0wmGrGA


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Hey anyone know the monitors they are using at the international? I have seen a couple pics but they are always side ways or something.
> Closest video I can find on the tube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=padcoNMWlOE&feature=c4-overview&list=UU-bXlo2JKw9pjM0V0wmGrGA


its a dell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxkrfwXlP8M


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> its a dell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxkrfwXlP8M


Thank You sir. I do like the dell ultrasharps got a couple just want a bigger one.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I know that feel bro, I have hard days at work all the time, and can't even get myself to play in average 1 game / day. Not even in weekends (I'm working right now, on a sunday)
> 
> Not that I don't have the time, but when I get home at like midnight - 1am, all I really want is some food, sit back and have some mental relaxation in my ~2 hours before going to bed.
> 
> That said, when I actually got the mood and mental strength to play, and this is what I get (awful teammates) in return, it can be pretty frustrating. The good ending is not giving a dam and go to bed with a loss. The bad ending is not being able to let the loss go and keep playing, at the expense of sleeping time.
> 
> After all, to make sure your teammates aren't A-holes, try to get a 5 stack all the time (especially in lower tier games).
> 
> Reason of more jerks in lower MM :
> 
> Jerks = selfishly taking all resources for themselves = not thinking for the team = less teamwork for your team = easier lose than win
> 
> 5 stack is much easier to achieve as you have game buddies yourself. Put OCN channel in auto-join so you start the game being in the channel all the time. Say something in the channel and see if anyone's up for a game with you (but as you're pretty new you should probably mention that when you ask).
> 
> I mean, not all of us are pros and we can have pretty bad games too, but at least we always think as teams and don't verbally piss you off.
> 
> by the way if you're not in the OCN guild yet, you can ask for an invite here.


I would like an invite. Keep forgetting to ask. It's Snyderman34


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Thank You sir. I do like the dell ultrasharps got a couple just want a bigger one.


Good enough for the Na'vi good enough for me.

120hz [email protected]@@

Also, killing people in the fountain is your reward for winning.

EDIT: Feel bad for DK, Na'vi just made them look like a pubteam


----------



## EvilDevil

Please enlighten me on this, LH / D stats in the corner, does LH include all creeps on the map or only lane creeps?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J17HGFEH5Iw

Here Dendi has 202 before the fight and before the end of the video when he kills those neutrals the number stays on 202...


----------



## evilferret

Hmm might be time to brush up on Ursa.

Calling it now, Ursa is going to be top pick/ban soon! I knew my 100 games with Ursa would pay off!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Please enlighten me on this, LH / D stats in the corner, does LH include all creeps on the map or only lane creeps?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J17HGFEH5Iw
> 
> Here Dendi has 202 before the fight and before the end of the video when he kills those neutrals the number stays on 202...


includes neutrals


----------



## Nestala

Hey, can I get added to the group?
I was a long time LoL player once (pretty long time ago now tho), but once I saw DotA 2 I trashed LoL immediatly...I have my Beta Key fairly long now, but I only have about 75 games played in total so far (played every hero once to get a feel for them/learn abilitys).
If anyone want to play with me, add me on Steam or shoot me a message or something.
See y'all!


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> includes neutrals


So that was a bug then.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> So that was a bug then.


Only just watched the video, cant say why it didnt count. For reference think about Prophet in jungle he would have 0 CS if this wasn't the case


----------



## alcal

Any chance I could get a guild invite?

Also, did anybody else see Na'vi vs DK game 1? Most exciting TI3 game of the group stages IMO.


----------



## evilferret

People wanting guild invites, idle in the OCN chat channel and somebody will invite you.


----------



## EvilDevil

Dendi pudge is bliss.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Hey, can I get added to the group?
> I was a long time LoL player once (pretty long time ago now tho), but once I saw DotA 2 I trashed LoL immediatly...I have my Beta Key fairly long now, but I only have about 75 games played in total so far (played every hero once to get a feel for them/learn abilitys).
> If anyone want to play with me, add me on Steam or shoot me a message or something.
> See y'all!


whats your Steam name?


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Hey, can I get added to the group?
> I was a long time LoL player once (pretty long time ago now tho), but once I saw DotA 2 I trashed LoL immediatly...I have my Beta Key fairly long now, but I only have about 75 games played in total so far (played every hero once to get a feel for them/learn abilitys).
> If anyone want to play with me, add me on Steam or shoot me a message or something.
> See y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> whats your Steam name?
Click to expand...

http://steamcommunity.com/id/nestala/
Looking forward to play with nice people







.


----------



## scooter.jay

Starting to play used to play the old warcraft 3 mods back in the day but this takes some getting used to







Do ocn members play together much in Europe? Would love to get some pointers from people


----------



## evilferret

We have a few players from Europe.

The easiest way to meet up with people is to join the chatroom and just say hi. It'll take awhile for people to respond since they're probably in game (and games can take upwards of an hr to finish) so be patient and people should respond.


----------



## TheOddOne

Hi guys.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys ...

Anyone know what time the matches start today ? ... ... Unless I am mistaken there are supposed to be ti3 matches today but Dota isn't showing anything else for the month ?

Also, just a random rant, I hate valve ... ... I want the dota wallet so badly and they don't have my country listed in the countries section so I can't make a valve store account


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys ...
> 
> Anyone know what time the matches start today ? ... ... Unless I am mistaken there are supposed to be ti3 matches today but Dota isn't showing anything else for the month ?
> 
> Also, just a random rant, I hate valve ... ... I want the dota wallet so badly and they don't have my country listed in the countries section so I can't make a valve store account


Schedule here.

http://www.dota2.com/international/home/overview/


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We have a few players from Europe.
> 
> The easiest way to meet up with people is to join the chatroom and just say hi. It'll take awhile for people to respond since they're probably in game (and games can take upwards of an hr to finish) so be patient and people should respond.


These days no one is ever in-game. Everyone is "spectating a game"


----------



## evilferret

We talk about the games in chatroom afterwards!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

So I still kinda suck major with her ... ... and it was just against bots ... ... but I think I found a new favourite in the hero department ... ...

CM is amazing ! ... ... Now just to try get items for her


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So I still kinda suck major with her ... ... and it was just against bots ... ... but I think I found a new favourite in the hero department ... ...
> 
> CM is amazing ! ... ... Now just to try get items for her


That first "her" is CM you're talking about right?

to be honest you dont really have to be THAT good. To be decent in normal MM, all you really have to do are :

- provide ward
- stay at the back (which she is by default cuz shes slow as hell







)
- throw slow / disable at ppl when either your teammate is in danger or when he wants to "go for it"
- try hard not to die


----------



## TheOddOne

Main Event starts today, can't wait


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That first "her" is CM you're talking about right?
> 
> to be honest you dont really have to be THAT good. To be decent in normal MM, all you really have to do are :
> 
> - provide ward
> - stay at the back (which she is by default cuz shes slow as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - throw slow / disable at ppl when either your teammate is in danger or when he wants to "go for it"
> - try hard not to die


Yeah I was talking about CM when I said her ... ... I realize that she isn't that hard ... I mean most characters aren't that hard if u just play smart ...

But with me ... I really need to work on my positioning and normally I play as a carry/initiator so I am used to running in ... now I need to learn to hold back ...

With warding should I ward both bottom and top or just the side of the map I am on ? ... ... Should I replace wards every time they run out religiously ?


----------



## Piorzao

ward position depends on the game.

most of the time, yes.. 2wards up is always good!
but it should have a second support as well, so save a little for boots, CM without boots is sad, very sad.


----------



## EvilDevil

Aaaand Na'Vi are through. Love it. They did it exactly the Na'Vi way.

Dendi is a genius.


----------



## n0ypi

Does anyone know what monitors they are using at the main stage?


----------



## Zulli85

That all star match was LOL


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Does anyone know what monitors they are using at the main stage?


they're Dell monitors


----------



## evilferret

Why are people so interested in the monitors? I thought they were using the 24" Ultrasharps.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Why are people so interested in the monitors? I thought they were using the 24" Ultrasharps.


if they have the same screen as the pro's ... they will play like the pro's ... ... ... Didn't u know ?? ...

Just like black sports cars are faster than red but white is sexier ... lol


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Why are people so interested in the monitors? I thought they were using the 24" Ultrasharps.


they are, and its like emissary said, if I have their equipment, I and I'm obviously just as good as them then I can be a pro too.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Why are people so interested in the monitors? I thought they were using the 24" Ultrasharps.


Its the fact they are using IPS panels to play the worlds biggest esports tourny


----------



## neXen

wow

i thought this was supposed to be the international

most of these main event games are turning out to be one sided stomps


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That all star match was LOL


So after 1 year of playing on my laptop, I just realized my middle keys don't always register in dota. My H key, in particular, which is why hold position doesn't always work. I didn't even think about it until last night after that awful loss. Weaver FTL


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> So after 1 year of playing on my laptop, I just realized my middle keys don't always register in dota. My H key, in particular, which is why hold position doesn't always work. I didn't even think about it until last night after that awful loss. Weaver FTL


SF+PotM couldn't carry you, too heavy.


----------



## WALSRU

I had no idea Chuan was such a troll, what I wouldn't give to see an All Star Bo5


----------



## That Guy

Of all the games so far, the first game between Alliance and LGD.CN is by far the best one I've seen.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I had no idea Chuan was such a troll, what I wouldn't give to see an All Star Bo5


I cant find it =( anyone have the match ID?


----------



## WALSRU

Here's the YT of the Allstar game, many lols

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqo8hzwM9a8


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Did anyone see Game 2 IG vs DK? Man i was so disappointed DK lost but they had it coming. They backed off so many times. Got to hate safe play IG put staying in the base like that.


----------



## redalert

Game was so long........................


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> wow
> 
> i thought this was supposed to be the international
> 
> most of these main event games are turning out to be one sided stomps


Nature of the game. All players knowing what they're doing often leads to small advantages being stretched to large leads in a game that punishes even the slightest mistakes.

However, we've had a fair few long games so far; just look to iG vs DK Round 2 (~100min).


----------



## TheOddOne

Those RPs are SUPERB !


----------



## protzman

hey quick question about the smeevil mounts:

how does one get their smeevil to be unusual? (like unusual effects)?


----------



## That Guy

Check here

Seems to be based on view count.


----------



## protzman

thanks! any idea if ill still be able to evolve him after the event is over?


----------



## HarrisLam

can anyone briefly explain how the tourney system works?

I see that iG lost against DK. so did they get eliminated? Or how does it work exactly?

iG was one of the teams I wanted to see in the grand finals. Blindly put 2 rares on them that match and lost them, I suppose I gave my share of support, meh.


----------



## redalert

Teams that's finished in the winners bracket have to lose twice before they are completely elimated from the tourney. Like LGD.cn they lost to Alliance 2-0 in winners bracket dropped down to losers bracket and they lost to Liquid so they are out now.


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> thanks! any idea if ill still be able to evolve him after the event is over?


You can upgrade the courier now with smeevil treats and get the mounts with the baits that belong to each.

Not sure what you mean by evolve... the view count only changes the particle effect.


----------



## EvilDevil

Alliance vs DK is gonna be huge. Can't wait.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Nature of the game. All players knowing what they're doing often leads to small advantages being stretched to large leads in a game that punishes even the slightest mistakes.
> 
> However, we've had a fair few long games so far; just look to iG vs DK Round 2 (~100min).


The IG DK was meh...it just felt like a drawn out game where the result was inevitable

The really amazing games yesterday were

Alliance games

Liquid vs LGD

Holy crap! that game was fantastic!

Hopefully they only get better


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys ...

Sorry to post like this again ... ... but does anyone have: Sylar or Ohayo ? ... ... They are the last 2 I need to get my dye


----------



## WALSRU

I'm quitting dota GG


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm quitting dota GG


Wait why?


----------



## WALSRU

I'll come back after I learn Spanish, I've been home sick from work and in two days of playing I've never had an all english team


----------



## Piorzao

stack 5, and never worry again.


----------



## WALSRU

Like I said I've been home and playing during my 9-5 which means no one's online. Way more frustration than it's worth. I think I made myself sicker.


----------



## redalert

How are people doing with their fantasy points so far?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> The IG DK was meh...it just felt like a drawn out game where the result was inevitable
> 
> The really amazing games yesterday were
> 
> Alliance games
> 
> Liquid vs LGD
> 
> Holy crap! that game was fantastic!
> 
> Hopefully they only get better


Not saying it was great, just long. The game you mentioned was pretty great.


----------



## Nestala

Alliance vs DK in the next few minutes!
twitch.tv/dotati


----------



## TurboKittens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Does anyone know what monitors they are using at the main stage?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260094

not 100% sure but looks alot like it, or maybe ultrasharp series


----------



## That Guy

That Dendi - Pudge.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> That Dendi - Pudge.


Fountain hooks!!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dendi is the Man. I think with their draft they where just testing if they can make a comeback in such high level. Navi has to win this.


----------



## Mark the Bold

I think I need a shower after that last Navi game. I know, I know. its not cheating. But its not exactly "winning" either.....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> I think I need a shower after that last Navi game. I know, I know. its not cheating. But its not exactly "winning" either.....


Navi stole it from TF


----------



## Snyderman34

What happened?


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> I think I need a shower after that last Navi game. I know, I know. its not cheating. But its not exactly "winning" either.....


Double post


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> What happened?


Dendi fountain hooks helped them come back from a significant disadvantage. Especially the fountain hook on the gyro with aegis. You can call it cheese if you want but it still takes skill to pull it off. The constant walking back from the well and not farming was a gamble but they ended up winning the bet.


----------



## Toxsick

Haha, Navi is just immortal after losing a game , then come back starts.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Do you guys think that Na'Vi would have taken it if it wasn't for the fountain hook


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Do you guys think that Na'Vi would have taken it if it wasn't for the fountain hook


I think they would have lost. That gyro hook changed everything. Puppey even said in an interview that they would have probably lost without the hooks.

Liquid vs LGD yesterday was so good. One of the best games so far. Alliance vs LGD game 1 was also good.


----------



## EvilDevil

Absolutely no doubt they would have lost it. But I don't really understand those people whining about those fountain hooks. If it's in the game then you can use that bug. It's allowed. Period. Sad, sad people. Forums, social networks, everywhere people are whining.

Dendi's the boss. Deal with it.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Do you guys think that Na'Vi would have taken it if it wasn't for the fountain hook


They drafted for fountain hooks. If they didn't use that bug strategy then they would have drafted different heroes and the game might have been completely different, Navi might have been ahead anyways.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> They drafted for fountain hooks. If they didn't use that bug strategy then they would have drafted different heroes and the game might have been completely different, Navi might have been ahead anyways.


They had Pudge in game 1 with Chen and didnt do it. They had no other choice but to do it since they were behind that game.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Its current status is indeed not a bug, seeing as it doesn't fit the description of an undesired behavior that is supposed to be removed from the game. All it takes is a look at the intended changes list to confirm it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The Hooks gave Navi a comeback it wit was TF who lost the game to Havost Alchemist.


----------



## Zulli85

Absolutely nothing wrong with what happened that game. At all.

Tongfu was playing stupidly passive up to that point when they could have forced team fights while they have the big gold/xp advantage. Also no one has mentioned that puppey and dendi dedicated a LOT of time trying to fountain hook and they missed a lot of them. Not to mention tongfu is aware they have been fountain hooking the entire game and decided to afk farm anyway. If one of the core heroes goes down there is big potential to lose a teamfight. Tongfu lost that game imo, they gave it to Navi.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I just watched the Na'Vi - Tong Fu game again and I really don't like the way the game unfolded ... ...

I don't think the fountain hooks are cheating and the fact that TF actually "let it happen" was a surprise ... but I really didn't enjoy how often they had to rely on them ... how many times did Dendi have to walk that middle lane after a failed hook

I liked that once they recovered they played like Na'Vi normally does and then it got exciting ... ... I really think that XBOCT should have been more in the spotlight in that match ... he was the hero in the end ...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I just watched the Na'Vi - Tong Fu game again and I really don't like the way the game unfolded ... ...
> 
> I don't think the fountain hooks are cheating and the fact that TF actually "let it happen" was a surprise ... but I really didn't enjoy how often they had to rely on them ... how many times did Dendi have to walk that middle lane after a failed hook
> 
> I liked that once they recovered they played like Na'Vi normally does and then it got exciting ... ... I really think that XBOCT should have been more in the spotlight in that match ... he was the hero in the end ...


They were desperate man. Also yeah xboct provided the end game dps but none of that happens without the hook on gyro.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I just watched the Na'Vi - Tong Fu game again and I really don't like the way the game unfolded ... ...
> 
> I don't think the fountain hooks are cheating and the fact that TF actually "let it happen" was a surprise ... but I really didn't enjoy how often they had to rely on them ... how many times did Dendi have to walk that middle lane after a failed hook
> 
> I liked that once they recovered they played like Na'Vi normally does and then it got exciting ... ... I really think that XBOCT should have been more in the spotlight in that match ... he was the hero in the end ...


Well if the carry does not win you the end game you are doing something wrong as a team. The problem with most east teams is that rely on the end game carry to win the game.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I'm enjoying the production quality, they put on a good show


----------



## TheOddOne

The Chinese are so passive, i.e: iG not pushing into TF's base even with 30k+ xp and 15k+ gold lead, unbelievable.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Absolutely no doubt they would have lost it. But I don't really understand those people whining about those fountain hooks. If it's in the game then you can use that bug. It's allowed. Period. Sad, sad people. Forums, social networks, everywhere people are whining.
> Dendi's the boss. Deal with it.


We're dealing with it just fine pal. We're discussing Dota 2 on a Dota 2 forum. Go troll somewhere else.

Noone said he "can't" use it. Its just an cheezy exploit plain and simple. Valve / Icefrog spend weeks deciding the exact armor nerf required for a Sven warcry but a one hit insta-kill for ANY hero regardless of level / item build with absolutely no counter whatsoever is an exploit.

Go create your own Dendi lickspittle forum thread. We were talking about Dota 2 just fine before you started trolling.


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Absolutely no doubt they would have lost it. But I don't really understand those people whining about those fountain hooks. If it's in the game then you can use that bug. It's allowed. Period. Sad, sad people. Forums, social networks, everywhere people are whining.
> Dendi's the boss. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> We're dealing with it just fine pal. We're discussing Dota 2 on a Dota 2 forum. Go troll somewhere else.
> 
> Noone said he "can't" use it. Its just an cheezy exploit plain and simple. Valve / Icefrog spend weeks deciding the exact armor nerf required for a Sven warcry but a one hit insta-kill for ANY hero regardless of level / item build with absolutely no counter whatsoever is an exploit.
> 
> Go create your own Dendi lickspittle forum thread. We were talking about Dota 2 just fine before you started trolling.
Click to expand...

Why do you think it's so easy to hit these hooks (Dendi actually missed hooks, surprise!) and be able to maintaining to commit them? It cost's time and therefore gold to do these, if you missed the hook.
It's a legit strategy imo that has its up and downsides.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> We're dealing with it just fine pal. We're discussing Dota 2 on a Dota 2 forum. Go troll somewhere else.
> 
> Noone said he "can't" use it. Its just an cheezy exploit plain and simple. Valve / Icefrog spend weeks deciding the exact armor nerf required for a Sven warcry but a one hit insta-kill for ANY hero regardless of level / item build with absolutely no counter whatsoever is an exploit.
> 
> Go create your own Dendi lickspittle forum thread. We were talking about Dota 2 just fine before you started trolling.


Sorry but if anything its much harder to win that way then the way Navi wins traditionally. Let me tell you. If its a exploit why dont others do it? Its so hard to execute and has way more downs then up and only Navi can do it. In the end of the day I as a fan get a amazing game to watch and not the boring farm some more game. Play your own Dota the way you want. Let the Dota GODs play the way they want.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I just watched the Na'Vi - Tong Fu game again and I really don't like the way the game unfolded ... ...


Lets look at the facts

Tongfu was winning.

They did not commit to ending.

They gave Navi the opprotunity to come back.

Navi Came back.

Sounds like a good ol fashioned comeback.

Navi deserved that win, because they simply capitalized on the mistakes of the other team....which is simply how every Dota match is.


----------



## Nestala

Man, some of the games at TI3:


----------



## evilferret

Pudge/Chen hooks isn't OP.

Just by missing one, you lose a ton of gold and XP. I consider it a hi-risk, hi-reward play.

Really think Tongfu dropped the ball, if they went slightly more aggressive earlier I don't think the Fountain hooks would have payed off as much.

Heck, I have more issues with ES fissure blocks (denying creep wave to ancients).

Anybody still need player cards?


----------



## HarrisLam

iG....I am disapoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> Noone said he "can't" use it. Its just an cheezy exploit plain and simple. Valve / Icefrog spend weeks deciding the exact armor nerf required for a Sven warcry but a one hit insta-kill for ANY hero regardless of level / item build with absolutely no counter whatsoever is an exploit.


You could say that, but you didn't include the fact that if the hook was missed, pudge just got taken out for the game before contributing anything to it

its like :

Hook = successful, then pudge out of fight and someone die on the other side
Hook = fail, then pudge out of fight

That sounds pretty fair...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dam Navi lost to AL. I think AL is going home with first place.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dam Navi lost to AL. I think AL is going home with first place.


Unless I misunderstood the brackets, doesn't Na'Vi have a second chance in the grand finals if they win the losers bracket?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Unless I misunderstood the brackets, doesn't Na'Vi have a second chance in the grand finals if they win the losers bracket?


Yes. They will most likely face AL in the finals.


----------



## Jim888

anyone have Goblak or Trixi?


----------



## mylilpony

Does anyone know if it's too late to get the Mammoth Bait/Cleft Hawk's Call?

Also, does anyone have any cards they don't need?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> anyone have Goblak or Trixi?


I have goblak.


----------



## TheOddOne

Tbh in Na'Vi vs TF game 3 if DS has a blink TF woulda won, he could just blink in and punish Na'Vi 4v5, but no, they didn't do it and that cost them a chance at the grand finals.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> anyone have Goblak or Trixi?


\

I have Trixi for you ... Drop me an invite on steam ... Emissary.of.Pain ...

Also, I am surprised that Tong Fu didn't just farm up ghost scepters ... lol ... or can't u activate it once hooked ? ...

Is there a way to counter a hook with an item ? ... ... I tried Razor for my first time ever and even though I called top my team said I must mid against a pudge ... ... he trolled me so very hard ... lol ... I fed him like 7 kills ... haha


----------



## mylilpony

After starting the day with ~15 cardsI finish the day needing only DDC, Yao, Loda, and S4, if anyone has them =)


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> After starting the day with ~15 cardsI finish the day needing only DDC, Yao, Loda, and S4, if anyone has them =)


I think I may have ... drop me an add and I will check ... (Emissary.of.Pain)
*:::EDIT:::*
Sorry man ... I checked and it seems I don't have any of those)

Does anyone have Sylar and Ohayo ?

So I had my first game ever using Vengeful Spirit and I must say ... She can carry hard when needed ... ... I had no idea what items to get on her so I went

Tango, Salve, 2 (3)x Clarity ... Then built into treads, mek, 2x Wraith Bands ... RoA ... Sold the wraiths and went Mjollinr, Deso and Basher ... lmao ...

http://dotabuff.com/matches/270245505

The enemy team was pretty useless ... but it was still fun


----------



## EvilDevil

Can you tell me where I can watch Free to Play Dota 2 documentary?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Does anyone know if it's too late to get the Mammoth Bait/Cleft Hawk's Call?
> 
> Also, does anyone have any cards they don't need?
> I have goblak.


is your steam name the same as here? I dont see you in the OCN guild chat

Edit: I also Need god and Crazy


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Does anyone know if it's too late to get the Mammoth Bait/Cleft Hawk's Call?


I have no idea if they're still available, but I've got a spare mammoth bait if you'd like it.


----------



## svpam92

Hey bros. I'm new to dota but now super new. I'm pretty decent but i will still consider my self a noob. Lvl 5 now. Just wanted to know if you guys have good tips or place that I can learn goos dota. Like link or such. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> \
> 
> I have Trixi for you ... Drop me an invite on steam ... Emissary.of.Pain ...
> 
> Also, I am surprised that Tong Fu didn't just farm up ghost scepters ... lol ... or can't u activate it once hooked ? ...
> 
> Is there a way to counter a hook with an item ? ... ... I tried Razor for my first time ever and even though I called top my team said I must mid against a pudge ... ... he trolled me so very hard ... lol ... I fed him like 7 kills ... haha


You can turn on BKB and TP i believe, since it doesn't deal mini-stun to immune units.


----------



## Mark the Bold

So what was the best game to watch last night? I watched the Na'Vi / Alliance stomp. Can't believe Orange made it through, but dat Mushi. Hella good player from the games I 've watched.....


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> So what was the best game to watch last night? I watched the Na'Vi / Alliance stomp. Can't believe Orange made it through, but dat Mushi. Hella good player from the games I 've watched.....


DK vs Orange game 3.


----------



## Bielijbog

Anyone have s4 and akke?


----------



## dezahp

So I just got on to watch for a little bit and watched the last few minutes of Na'Vi vs Orange.....completely mind blown Orange denied a aegis....must be so much rage going on....


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svpam92*
> 
> Hey bros. I'm new to dota but now super new. I'm pretty decent but i will still consider my self a noob. Lvl 5 now. Just wanted to know if you guys have good tips or place that I can learn goos dota. Like link or such. Please let me know. Thanks!


just play. try different hero's find a few you are good with and stick with them until you get a better understanding of the game, then play anyone and you will most likely do fine!


----------



## HarrisLam

Navi vs Orange


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GODDAMN DAT 3RD GAME!!

Woke up to find it and seriously man.....

1st 1/3 : OMG I didn't sign up for this.....mah rares......

middle 1/3 : so intense and fun

last 1/3 : worth every minute of the lost sleep. Such a satisfying come back that everyone except orange can truly enjoy


----------



## dezahp

Holyyyyyyyyyyyy....words cannot explain....Na'Vi and Alliance soooo epicccccc


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Holyyyyyyyyyyyy....words cannot explain....Na'Vi and Alliance soooo epicccccc


New Meta. I cant watch Game 3. Too emotional.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Holy christ. That final is jaw dropping excitement. I can't believe what just happened....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Lo wins games...


----------



## mylilpony

Congrats to TI3 champion Wisp


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Enigma was so pointless in that game. Had so many items he never got to use.

No BKB, no Mek, no BH.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Enigma was so pointless in that game. Had so many items he never got to use.
> 
> No BKB, no Mek, no BH.


yeah the split push may him useless. Anyone who didnt watch game 5 really needs to so many great plays and amazing game from both teams


----------



## gonX

Okay, so I watched all of todays games live with some friends, and all of my feelings can only be portrayed in a spoiler:


Spoiler: This will spoil The International 2013 Grand Finals, and possibly some of the games before that



I am so hugely disappointed in Na'Vi. They are a REALLY good team and they should have won, but they play so bad under pressure - both seen in the losers bracket finals and the semifinals of the winners bracket. E.g. just to name one player in one game - in one of the games vs Orange, Dendi multiple times either did not phase shift when he could (even the caster had selected Dendi) or simply mistimed it.

I think that was the part where I felt that Na'Vi just simply had lost the entire International when they think attempting to use a super essential 2.5 minute cooldown on a 3 or 4 role (Windrunner solo bot in this case) is necessary. The 0 man Black Hole. They're by far the best and most interesting team that has participated in all The International series - and I'm not just saying this as a fanboy, but as a believer in what they have shown to be able of, mechanically, drafting wise, and overall decision making is just astounding compared to any other team.

Granted, Alliance is also a good team, but considering that they're such a new team it's kinda shocking to see that they handle pressure so well. I like Alliance a lot, and I think they definitely deserved the win.

Still, getting owned by the million dollar Coil not once, but twice is just a huge noob move. Ever heard of the saying "fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me"? That applies exactly here. It makes me sad to think that anyone from very high bracket - who's not even nearly as good a player as anyone on Na'Vi is - would have been able to perform better in the finals, if they just mastered keeping their head cool.

Anyway, rant over. I'm still mad.


----------



## dezahp

It's just my opinion but I have to disagree. There are always going to be mistakes made in any game whether it be small or huge even if they are widely considered as professionals. It is only easy for us to criticize them because we are spectating them but the fact of the matter is probably no one here can play at the same level under the intense pressure of TI on a consistent basis as them.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The S4 interrupting tps was probably well thought out way before the game. They do this NP push so much. Easy to ult a Team that is under pressure of losing 2 racks. Navi should have gone for the gg there.


----------



## dezahp

Didn't get to watch game game 4 and 5 yet. Game 3 was already pretty insane


----------



## dezahp

Just watched game 5....I'm left speechless


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



s4 and that puck....clutch plays and $1.4 million worth coils


----------



## Toxsick

dont know what Na'Vi was doing the few first matches...

/sadface


----------



## HarrisLam

yo dawg your link spoils



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



TBH when [A] had their last pick I thought they lost. CK? A carry that isn't capable of farming creeps by himself? NaVi is too good to fall to early-mid game ganks alone imo


----------



## Sisaroth

That game 2 draft was so weird from alliance. So cocky to give navi all their best heroes/best heroes of current metagame and then pick heroes which navi just failed with previous game.

Anyway, i'm happy. I wanted alliance to win from the start, already liking them a lot since no tidehunter. For me they were top favorites for the tournament, i found it a little weird that in their introduction video thing they were called dark horses. If you only watch the international than i can understand that they look like they came out of nowhere to beat the best team of the previous years. But they won all the lan tournaments before ti3 and the majority of the online tournaments.

Edit: I want to say something more. After TI2 i thought i had seen the best e-sports event ever but TI3 was even better. Valve just keeps having those brilliant ideas like the compendium. Everything else was also better. The analyser desk was much bigger, no longer 4 guys cramped together behind 3 monitors. Kacy also was a lot better than purge/sheever last year. Just Bruno was a little less funny. Last year he made a lot of absurd jokes that i liked a lot while this year he was more a clown with his colorful clothes.

The games were good. Less close games than last year but much more diverse when it comes to heroes picked. Last year was all about big teamfight line-ups and 4 protect 1. This year a lot of different strategies worked out. Split pushing seemed to be most effective but a lot of games where also won with 5 man teamfight line-ups. 4 protect 1 was not that succesful but that's imo a good thing because it's usually quite boring to watch.
There weren't annoyingly overpicked heroes like naga siren and morphling last year. Wisp dominated the finals but she was usually banned like lycan last year. Batrider was also always picked or banned but it was also fine.

I hope they'll do next TI in EU, if they can manage to have it produced as well. It kinda sucked that all games were in the middle of the night if you live in west-eu. East-coast would also be nice middle ground, SEA would in that case be ****ed though.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> I hope they'll do next TI in EU, if they can manage to have it produced as well. It kinda sucked that all games were in the middle of the night if you live in west-eu. East-coast would also be nice middle ground, SEA would in that case be ****ed though.


It's very unlikely for them to host the TI in anywhere outside US

btw, SEA should actually be better of if they host in Europe. Just saying. The current TI last roughly from ~9pm to just before noon in Asia, depending on exact time zone


----------



## redalert

Wasn't the 1st TI held in Germany? Regardless where it is held theres always gonna be a section of the world where the time zone difference is gonna suck.


----------



## Derp

I was shocked to see these teams hand wisp over to each other throughout the finals. 100% win rate but each team's ego got in the way of that little statistic. Each time they thought they could deal with wisp they lost, on both sides.


----------



## Zulli85

Grand finals were incredibly entertaining. I wasn't able to see it live but I just watched all 5 games and the last one was especially nuts. S4 cancel tp god. Na'vi displayed great sportsmanship again and TI3 was great for Dota in general. Really happy to see a great tourney end the way it did.


----------



## evilferret

Is Wisp's winrate really 100%? I'm pretty sure I've seen Wisp lose a few times in competitive games.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Is Wisp's winrate really 100%? I'm pretty sure I've seen Wisp lose a few times in competitive games.


By 100% they meant 100% in the grand finals. They showed a stat where wisp had like 60% overall at the international. Expect a lot of people to feed with it in pub games now.


----------



## Mark the Bold

I was rooting for Navi. But good on Alliance. They took a huge risk by split pushing at the end. If S4 got ganked or taken out, the entire Navi team could have turned the tide there. I also liked that they went for Lone Druid Divine Rapier in game two when the chips were down. Sure they never had as spectacular comebacks as Navi or Orange, but the fact remains that they were so good they never really HAD to come back dramatically. Its hard to argue that they weren't the best team at TI3.

BUT I have to say the best individual player at the tournament was Mushi. That guy can do anything with any hero. That game 3 Orange / DK game was a textbook Ursa stomp against a stellar team. And that [email protected]#[email protected]#$ Queen of Pain Aegis steal against Navi!??!?!?!? CRAZY!!!


----------



## exyia

does anyone have a link to the documentary they played at the end of Day 4? I fell asleep


----------



## WALSRU

I drank too much last night and fell asleep, it was late. Watched it with much hype this morning. Tis a good day to be a NTH fanboy.

So anyway, looking for suggestions. This team taught me that hero specialization is a legit strat. Personally I love playing almost every hero but given my current losing streak I think my progress is very slow improving my skill. I feel like I should limit myself down to maybe 3-5 heroes but I have no idea which ones I play would be the most useful. Help?

My Most Played


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Most spectators at the arena where Navi supporters. You could tell that the reaction with AL won was hand down much less then Navi vs Orange. One thing is for sure. West Dominated East in TI3.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> By 100% they meant 100% in the grand finals. They showed a stat where wisp had like 60% overall at the international. Expect a lot of people to feed with it in pub games now.


It's funny i just looked i have a 43% winrate with wisp over 20 games and for the most part my assists/kills are insanely high, just my team is full of fails. I ran the combo with theoddone on CK or Sven quite a bit and did a lot of work but we would still lose. I also ended up with a heart or a heavens halberd or necro 3 in over half of those games so I was doing quite well for myself but...

I guess the lesson is don't wisp unless you have a 5stack. To be mean, i guess.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Most spectators at the arena where Navi supporters. You could tell that the reaction with AL won was hand down much less then Navi vs Orange. One thing is for sure. West Dominated East in TI3.


Yea the crowd was heavily cheering towards Na'Vi and it's great watching Na'Vi because their matches are always so exciting especially when they come back from being down and get those epic wins. I give it up to Alliance though because of the way they played the entire tournament. Definitely a fan of them now.


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone have mammoth bait and/or cleft hawk for trade? PM me plz kthx


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Anyone have mammoth bait and/or cleft hawk for trade? PM me plz kthx


Did; I would add you if I knew your Steam.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Did; I would add you if I knew your Steam.


Thanks! Now just need cleft hawk


----------



## evilferret

Walrus, master Brew!

Than buy the t-shirt and channel the Brew!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> does anyone have a link to the documentary they played at the end of Day 4? I fell asleep


If you're talking about the "Free To Play" documentary they didn't let anyone record it as it isn't due to be released til later. Gabe came out before they showed it and asked the audience to chain stun anyone they saw recording it. I just started getting back into DOTA yesterday. Had the beta since the 1st few weeks and had only played 1 game







. Played my 3rd game tonight and went 11-2-19 so I didn't feel completely useless.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Walrus, master Brew!
> 
> Than buy the t-shirt and channel the Brew!


He's #1 on my list for sure! So far I'm thinking Brew, Doom, Rubick. I still need an offlaner and carry. I've been very successful with PL but always feel guilty about it.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> He's #1 on my list for sure! So far I'm thinking Brew, Doom, Rubick. I still need an offlaner and carry. I've been very successful with PL but always feel guilty about it.


I think it would be better if you were to focus just on one lane, rather than split your focus. so pick some of the heroes you enjoy most who are viable picks and go from there, so if its mid, pick mid heroes, if its safelane pick carries, if its off lane pick offlaners. That way you really strengthen your hero and your understanding of your lane


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys ..

After feeding a bunch with VS, I was starting to think that it maybe my item choices that are really messy that could be causing me to messup (apart from bad positioning, etc)

My friend and I worked out quite a fun combo of Slardar + VS ... I stun then he stuns and with both our armor reduction skills it gets quite sick ... ... Also, swap them under the tower then stun and the tower does decent damage if we need the help ...

Normally I get: Tango, Salve, 2x Clarity and then rush Treads followed by maelstrom ... ... is this a bad route ?


----------



## WALSRU

I'd like to be a mid player, the problem is that pubs often last pick mids and then you spend the whole rest of the match getting flamed. My favorite mids are Brew, Storm, and QoP. If jungle needed I love midas Doom. Then if the team only needs support I'll just focus on Rubick or maybe Visage since they fit anywhere. Good picks?

That gives me a bit more focus. I rarely enjoy off-lane or carry. I farm very well but it's just not as interesting to me. Hopefully I can play more stacks so everyone gets to play their favorite position instead of wading through the Drows and Snipers I've been matched with lately.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> My friend and I worked out quite a fun combo of Slardar + VS ...
> 
> Normally I get: Tango, Salve, 2x Clarity and then rush Treads followed by maelstrom ... ... is this a bad route ?


For VS, yes it's an unorthodox build. VS is often picked up for her support and roaming potential due to having a reliable stun, two complements to a carry pairing, and a great positioning skill. She can get through a game fairly well on minimal items because her only scaling skill is dependent on the affected heroes' damage values, not her own.

If you're looking to continue the Slardar VS lane you mentioned, you'll probably want to pick up standard regen + stats at the start (Tango, Salve, 2x Clarity, 3x Branch, Courier/Wards - total 599). Then, your options as a support open up due to VS's flexibility. A lane Basilius is decent if your carry didn't pick one up. A Bracer is acceptable if you need a boost in HP early on. You can pick up Tranquils (good for roaming, can pair with Soul Ring), Arcanes (good for sustaining a mana-hungry carry), or possibly Treads. The standard core for VS is a Mekansm. If someone else is getting it, you can pick up items such as Drums, Medallion, Force Staff, or maybe a Point Booster for a quick Aghs (somewhat more situational than the previous items). You can even pick up a Vlads for your team if your melee carries need it and can't afford to set aside the slot or the 2k gold. VS is often item-independent enough to continue warding and buying smoke/dust throughout the game. Ghost Scepter can be worth picking up lategame against a high amount of right-click damage. A rich VS can also pick up a Desolator if her team lacks one to aid in taking out single targets with the armor debuff.

Carry VS is something completely different, and is closer to what you've been doing. It is less common.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys ..
> 
> After feeding a bunch with VS, I was starting to think that it maybe my item choices that are really messy that could be causing me to messup (apart from bad positioning, etc)
> 
> My friend and I worked out quite a fun combo of Slardar + VS ... I stun then he stuns and with both our armor reduction skills it gets quite sick ... ... Also, swap them under the tower then stun and the tower does decent damage if we need the help ...
> 
> Normally I get: Tango, Salve, 2x Clarity and then rush Treads followed by maelstrom ... ... is this a bad route ?


Force staff is a must for me every game I play her, but then again I find myself buying the item on many heroes. This is the first item I buy after aquila ring and threads. Then I would rush an early desolator. If that cannot happen before 20min, then forget it. Move to Aghanim. It definitely increases your ulti potential. If you are a main support, go for that Meka btw. Plus, Ghost Scepter is often useful when you swap someone near enemy's tower.

If your game is going good and you have a huge GPM, go for a butterfly. GG.

Note: every game is different and you will often find yourself buying different items.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> He's #1 on my list for sure! So far I'm thinking Brew, Doom, Rubick. I still need an offlaner and carry. I've been very successful with PL but always feel guilty about it.


If you play doom, please don't play jungle doom. Pretty much really awful position to put team in due to his uselessness earlygame and lategame. Really the only exclusive jungler that gets passes are ursa due to rosh and batrider due to blink. Doom offers no gank potential. I think i hate it as much as sniper picks now. I mean, unless you're 5stacking and they are very comfortable playing together and can play defensive even against an aggressive lineup...but that is usually not the case.

Also if you're playing venge as a support, very unlikely you will get past treads/aquila/forcestaff in a 40 minute game. Focus on those with warding, even if it's a game with your team holding a huge advantage, it's good to learn to play support heros that have low level/farm.


----------



## TheOddOne

Jungle Doom is really good if you have Troll's net, or Centaur's stun, and you can rush Midas/Shadow blade and turn into a beast mid game, just like Prophet.


----------



## WALSRU

I can understand what you mean, jungle doom has almost no presence until 20 minutes which can sometimes be too late to save a losing game. I did find starting Basi allows you to have enough mana for a lvl 6 gank depending on which camps you got. It's my highest winrate hero right now, but I agree it has big weaknesses. Still, being able to average 500-600gpm without stealing creeps from any lane and then come out of the jungle in mid-game with one or two utility items (AC, Shiva, Radiance, HH) is a scary thing.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> For VS, yes it's an unorthodox build. VS is often picked up for her support and roaming potential due to having a reliable stun, two complements to a carry pairing, and a great positioning skill. She can get through a game fairly well on minimal items because her only scaling skill is dependent on the affected heroes' damage values, not her own.
> 
> If you're looking to continue the Slardar VS lane you mentioned, you'll probably want to pick up standard regen + stats at the start (Tango, Salve, 2x Clarity, 3x Branch, Courier/Wards - total 599). Then, your options as a support open up due to VS's flexibility. A lane Basilius is decent if your carry didn't pick one up. A Bracer is acceptable if you need a boost in HP early on. You can pick up Tranquils (good for roaming, can pair with Soul Ring), Arcanes (good for sustaining a mana-hungry carry), or possibly Treads. The standard core for VS is a Mekansm. If someone else is getting it, you can pick up items such as Drums, Medallion, Force Staff, or maybe a Point Booster for a quick Aghs (somewhat more situational than the previous items). You can even pick up a Vlads for your team if your melee carries need it and can't afford to set aside the slot or the 2k gold. VS is often item-independent enough to continue warding and buying smoke/dust throughout the game. Ghost Scepter can be worth picking up lategame against a high amount of right-click damage. A rich VS can also pick up a Desolator if her team lacks one to aid in taking out single targets with the armor debuff.
> 
> Carry VS is something completely different, and is closer to what you've been doing. It is less common.


I guess I am just used to carrying that is why I do the carry build ... ... With Treads, yasha and mjollinr I have an atk speed of 0.54 which is decent especially if I get a damage item

Is a support VS better for a team in your opinion ? ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Force staff is a must for me every game I play her, but then again I find myself buying the item on many heroes. This is the first item I buy after aquila ring and threads. Then I would rush an early desolator. If that cannot happen before 20min, then forget it. Move to Aghanim. It definitely increases your ulti potential. If you are a main support, go for that Meka btw. Plus, Ghost Scepter is often useful when you swap someone near enemy's tower.
> 
> If your game is going good and you have a huge GPM, go for a butterfly. GG.
> 
> Note: every game is different and you will often find yourself buying different items.


the only hero I get force on is WR ... I am normally overly busy with the other characters or not confident with the character to go for force for positioning

Does Vlads/Basher/Crystalis work on VS ... ... I never seem to get bashes/lifesteal/crits


----------



## Emissary of Pain

double post


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I guess I am just used to carrying that is why I do the carry build ... ... With Treads, yasha and mjollinr I have an atk speed of 0.54 which is decent especially if I get a damage item
> 
> Is a support VS better for a team in your opinion ? ...
> the only hero I get force on is WR ... I am normally overly busy with the other characters or not confident with the character to go for force for positioning
> 
> Does Vlads/Basher/Crystalis work on VS ... ... I never seem to get bashes/lifesteal/crits


shes an ok semi carry, but I feel she is much better as a support, FS is great on her not JUST for positioning you can save you carry ect with it

crits and bash work but they dont work as well on ranged heroes and vlads no longer works on range in dota 2


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I guess I am just used to carrying that is why I do the carry build ... ... With Treads, yasha and mjollinr I have an atk speed of 0.54 which is decent especially if I get a damage item
> 
> Is a support VS better for a team in your opinion ? ...
> 
> Does Vlads/Basher/Crystalis work on VS ... ... I never seem to get bashes/lifesteal/crits


Personally, I'm most likely to use VS as a roaming support in a trilane because the early-game usefulness of her skillset caters to finding kills on the map. It's not that she can't carry, but her ability to easily boost safer carries with her aura, the often dangerous initiation with swap, and great +1 presence in a gank makes a support role more appealing a lot of the time. It's nice knowing that you have a solid support that won't fall off as hard as some others lategame.

A sidenote on a Treads/Yasha/Mjollnir build is that, while the offensive aspect is great, you've left yourself without much to defend yourself from a team with. You're likely to get locked down.

You should note that Vlads only provides a lifesteal aura for melee heroes. Supports will sometimes pick it up to give the aura benefits to their carries. A VS with Vlads will be giving a melee carry 16% lifesteal and 51% (15 from Vlads and 36 from Venge) damage.

Also, Basher gives ranged heroes only 10% chance to proc compared to 25% for melee.

Edit: To add to Doc's statement, crit is not reduced chance on ranged vs melee, and Vlads lifesteal never worked on ranged.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Just had an epic game with Doc ...

He was madly fed early on (hopefully thanks to my support) there was a death where I was disconnecting right at the end and I was playing with like 260ms ping ... ... But I really enjoyed that game ... ... messed up with the wards in the beginning ... bought the wrong ones and thought I would just run with it ... hahahahaha ...

http://dotabuff.com/matches/273162859

I see what you mean by VS being a better support ... As long as I don't get focused down early on ... for the early lan'n phase I really help make ganks happen ... hehe ...


----------



## Piorzao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I can understand what you mean, jungle doom has almost no presence until 20 minutes which can sometimes be too late to save a losing game. I did find starting Basi allows you to have enough mana for a lvl 6 gank depending on which camps you got. It's my highest winrate hero right now, but I agree it has big weaknesses. Still, being able to average 500-600gpm without stealing creeps from any lane and then come out of the jungle in mid-game with one or two utility items (AC, Shiva, Radiance, HH) is a scary thing.


i like doom jungle too, but i dont go midas, with midas it takes too long to "enter" the game. i always go basilus > boots > gank at 6-7 depending on the creep i got. with friends its very easy to make that gank work.

i always start with stout, tango and prot ring.
lane doom is fine too, just trade the stout with regen


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Just had an epic game with Doc ...
> 
> He was madly fed early on (hopefully thanks to my support) there was a death where I was disconnecting right at the end and I was playing with like 260ms ping ... ... But I really enjoyed that game ... ... messed up with the wards in the beginning ... bought the wrong ones and thought I would just run with it ... hahahahaha ...
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/273162859
> 
> I see what you mean by VS being a better support ... As long as I don't get focused down early on ... for the early lan'n phase I really help make ganks happen ... hehe ...


good job in lane...I love ppl who will listen, well played, we also had a new guy in there scooter.jay it was nice to have some fresh blood hope to see ya around more!


----------



## LilBuckz

Does anyone have a fluffnstuff card they want to trade? I have quite a few cards I can trade, just want to finish TL.

Also if anyone wants to trade lockless luckbox items I have a few duplicates and might be interested. My steam is badgertgb (I think).


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Does anyone have a fluffnstuff card they want to trade? I have quite a few cards I can trade, just want to finish TL.
> 
> Also if anyone wants to trade lockless luckbox items I have a few duplicates and might be interested. My steam is badgertgb (I think).


Don't have FluffnStuff but I got extra cards if you still need them for trades.

I want some of the Lockless items but not sure if I have anything worth it.

They're worth a lot right now. The box alone is worth somewhere in the 25k and up range last night.

If you have an extra CM staff be greatly appreciated though!

Edit: Going to sound stupid but willing to pay quite a bit for the new ****ty Wizard.


----------



## LilBuckz

I actually sold a ****ty wizard on the marketplace, I just couldn't believe people were spending that much (I think its a boring courier), so I took my $320 and ran. I have a CM staff actually but I was negotiating to trade it so I will have to see on that one.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Does anyone have a fluffnstuff card they want to trade?


I do here (not the same Steam as my sig).


----------



## evilferret

LOL good job selling and running!

Buckz, I would sell all the Lockboxes and trade the items now while they're worth more.

Lockbox prices should drop to max 10 bucks once the Valve store restocks.


----------



## LilBuckz

Thats my plan, the only 1 I really want to trade is Shadow Blade, because it is just worth a ridiculous amount right now. Trying to swap for the puuck wings + some stuff, we'll see. I will add you JW when I get home from work.

Trading items is my dota 2 life these days, broke my middle finger and have no use of my right hand for 3 weeks


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Thats my plan, the only 1 I really want to trade is Shadow Blade, because it is just worth a ridiculous amount right now. Trying to swap for the puuck wings + some stuff, we'll see. I will add you JW when I get home from work.
> 
> Trading items is my dota 2 life these days, broke my middle finger and have no use of my right hand for 3 weeks


Ouch hope you get better and start playing again soon!

I sent you a guild invite.

Good luck on the Puck wings, the animation change on that is pretty noticeable.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piorzao*
> 
> i like doom jungle too, but i dont go midas, with midas it takes too long to "enter" the game. i always go basilus > boots > gank at 6-7 depending on the creep i got. with friends its very easy to make that gank work.
> 
> i always start with stout, tango and prot ring.
> lane doom is fine too, just trade the stout with regen


Meh, doom jungle is dependant on creep camp, if you get lvl 1 skele you win if you dont you have an average jungle. I random so with 800g start with early gloves and ez midas. Then rice...


----------



## redalert

That courier is so awful looking with the skittles rainbow effect. The nyx dagon tail is supposed to be pretty cool from the LL boxes


----------



## evilferret

But I want a courier that poops rainbows!

I heard Nyx's dagon tail does something to Vendetta. Want to see it.

Ugh, more items I want.


----------



## TheOddOne

Nice magnus Doc.


----------



## gonX

If anyone is quick, we're looking for 2 people for an inhouse right now. Server is EU West. Ask in the OCN guild chat


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Nice magnus Doc.


ty were you in that game? who were u?


----------



## HarrisLam

what are these lockboxes you guys are talking about?

and how do you keep up with all these things? like if a new thing comes out how come all of you know immediately?

I never know any of these things. Not like it matters anyway cuz I never really get them


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> ty were you in that game? who were u?


I was playing QoP.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what are these lockboxes you guys are talking about?
> 
> and how do you keep up with all these things? like if a new thing comes out how come all of you know immediately?
> 
> I never know any of these things. Not like it matters anyway cuz I never really get them


If you bought items at TI3 like the plushies http://store.valvesoftware.com/product.php?i=ADT009 you get a digital unlock item lockless luck box. It was in one of the dota updates like a month ago. http://www.cyborgmatt.com/ always has dota patch and new items updates on his site


----------



## evilferret

Anybody got Chen items they don't want for trade?

Got some extra items from the TI chest.

Hopefully the missus lets me pick up some of the plushies when they come back in stock.


----------



## Jim888

in house sept 6th/7th

sign up here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=4


----------



## evilferret

If people have preferences for another time or date let us know!

Without feedback we don't know how to make things better!


----------



## gonX

Games yesterday were fun







Sorry about the last one, things went awry on Mumble as soon as I disconnected and it was kinda hard to make anyone take the game seriously.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Games yesterday were fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the last one, things went awry on Mumble as soon as I disconnected and it was kinda hard to make anyone take the game seriously.


Had fun gonX.

Invite them over for our inhouse! We can always use more people!


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> in house sept 6th/7th
> 
> sign up here
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=4


i signed up
i dont get out of work until 12am mon-friday so i can play any time after 12am to about 4am EST

thanks for this.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

ninjaturtletavo i just started but I have gone like 4 and 1 since I have figured out how to play =]


----------



## Snyderman34

Had probably the best game the other night. It basically broke down into both teams pushing mid with both ancients with no protection. Me (Sniper), and a couple friends (Weaver and Windrunner) were playing together

http://dotabuff.com/matches/271262068


----------



## WALSRU

Recorded my game last night with ninjas, ef, sun, and another friend. We just all played whatever heroes we wanted to, no real team comp.

This is me trying to figure out recording before I buy the license. Still haven't figured out my microphone so unfortunately I'm a mute this game. Also Skype created an echo so I'll fix that as well.

My first attempt at recording

edit: noticed big audio desync, this is a serious pain


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Recorded my game last night with ninjas, ef, sun, and another friend. We just all played whatever heroes we wanted to, no real team comp.
> 
> This is me trying to figure out recording before I buy the license. Still haven't figured out my microphone so unfortunately I'm a mute this game. Also Skype created an echo so I'll fix that as well.
> 
> My first attempt at recording
> 
> edit: noticed big audio desync, this is a serious pain


if your playing @ 1080p and recording @720P change the video setting resolution to 1292x808 and you wont have the black borders when it renders it at 720P


----------



## evilferret

Hey the video isn't bad!

Wisp Pudge hook plan was bad. We should have stopped the attempts but the idea fascinated me.

Inhouse on the 6th(7th) 9 PM EDT(1AM GMT). For the US, its the 6th (Friday) for GMT its the 7th.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=4

People of all levels are welcome! Inhouses are a great way to find a stack and get feedback.

Walrus get better at recording so you can record the inhouse!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> if your playing @ 1080p and recording @720P change the video setting resolution to 1292x808 and you wont have the black borders when it renders it at 720P


I play at 2560x1600 16:10, so I downscale to 1280x800. The only other option I suppose is to play at 2560x1440 and then I'll just have the black bars.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I play at 2560x1600 16:10, so I downscale to 1280x800. The only other option I suppose is to play at 2560x1440 and then I'll just have the black bars.


Can you just record in 16:10 and upload in 16:10?

There are people with 16:10 monitors and it should show fine for them.


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah I think it looks ok, if the channel ever got big and the fans hate it well then I'll go to the extra trouble hehe.

Ok so I think I found a possible solution for the audio. Will try it asap.

P.S. That game showed off some decent skills. We all had good games except for Pudge...
http://dotabuff.com/matches/274669925


----------



## JoeWalsh

I use MSI Afterburner for recording and it works great; might be worth trying over Dxtory. Free software, no audio problems that I've noticed and watermark-free. Here's a mod demo using it. I don't think I've mentioned that channel on here - I use it to demo Dota mods I've made.


----------



## WALSRU

Thanks! In that case I think I'll try it too before I get the license.


----------



## Sunz

Nooo, why did u record that fail game


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Nooo, why did u record that fail game


I felt bad for you that game Sun! Only you got punished for our stupidity!

Next game 3 teleporters? Kotl, Chen and Wisp?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Nooo, why did u record that fail game


It's all for practice, gotta get this set up right for the inhouse. You have nothing to be ashamed of









(my score was 5/1/14 lol)


----------



## That Guy

Has anyone been in low priority queue yet?

I ended up in a game with an LPQ notification as soon as the game started last night. I don't believe I'm actually IN LPQ though. I'm pretty sure there is supposed to be a red text notification under the play tab with time remaining if one is part of the LPQ.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> Has anyone been in low priority queue yet?
> 
> I ended up in a game with an LPQ notification as soon as the game started last night. I don't believe I'm actually IN LPQ though. I'm pretty sure there is supposed to be a red text notification under the play tab with time remaining if one is part of the LPQ.


Same. I've experienced it a few times where it told me I would not get battle points because I'm in LPQ. I think it has been with friends every time, but I believe it should display it regardless.


----------



## evilferret

Were you partied up?

If one of your party members is in LPQ it'll drag the whole party there. Not sure if intended or not but the people who shouldn't be in LPQ still get battle points and items.

If you got battle points or an item I wouldn't worry.

Inhouse on the 6th(7th) 9 PM EDT(1AM GMT). For the US, its the 6th (Friday) for GMT its the 7th.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=4

People of all levels are welcome! Inhouses are a great way to find a stack and get feedback.

Sun you did fine! You see my stats that game? I should have just played Wisp, I needed the practice.


----------



## EVILNOK

Other than the console command is there a way to display APM in-game? Something that is always on screen?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Other than the console command is there a way to display APM in-game? Something that is always on screen?


Don't think so. You could bind a alias to dota_apm to enable/disable it quickly.

What are you using the APM stat for?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Don't think so. You could bind a alias to dota_apm to enable/disable it quickly.
> 
> What are you using the APM stat for?


More just curiosity of what mine averages than anything. I got into the beta when it 1st came out but only played 1 game and left it sit. I just started back last week and was just curious about mine.


----------



## WALSRU

Unlike RTS games, APM really doesn't signify anything here. Almost everyone I know probably clicks once or more a second the entire match just for hero movement. I suppose it would be an interesting experiment though.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Unlike RTS games, APM really doesn't signify anything here. Almost everyone I know probably clicks once or more a second the entire match just for hero movement. I suppose it would be an interesting experiment though.


Right, I know it isn't as important in Dota2 it was just to satisfy my own curiosity basically. I just got tired of opening the console to do it and was hoping there might be some type of OSD or something. O well, gonna try to get in a quick match.


----------



## evilferret

I have a surefire way to raise your APM! Set hotkeys to buy item/sell item and just mash them. Buy an item and resell for full amount and repeat!

I love me stats but APM been pretty useless to get any sort of feedback from.

Noticed my APM much lower as a support vs a carry (also my melee heroes have more APM than my ranged).

Also when forcing a higher APM I played less efficiently. Maybe I'll try another APM experiment now that I have more experience under my belt.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I have a surefire way to raise your APM! Set hotkeys to buy item/sell item and just mash them. Buy an item and resell for full amount and repeat!
> 
> I love me stats but APM been pretty useless to get any sort of feedback from.
> 
> Noticed my APM much lower as a support vs a carry (also my melee heroes have more APM than my ranged).
> 
> Also when forcing a higher APM I played less efficiently. Maybe I'll try another APM experiment now that I have more experience under my belt.


Does pressing S to cancel an animation count as an action? If so not surprised if you get 10x APM in carry vs support


----------



## kmac20

Hi everyone! Back again on OCN.

When me and doc play together:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/273495238


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Does pressing S to cancel an animation count as an action? If so not surprised if you get 10x APM in carry vs support


Yep it does. Also might have been fixed but typing used to counts towards APM.

Inhouse on the 6th(7th) 9 PM EDT(1AM GMT). For the US, its the 6th (Friday) for GMT its the 7th.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=4

Sign up people!


----------



## LilBuckz

APM isn't as important as Starcraft or something, but better players still tend to have more APM. In HoN there was an apm stat, strong players tended to be between 120-150, but you would definitely see outliers who were good and had 200+ or like 80 (especially junglers).


----------



## kmac20

Can you add me to the list? Or do I add myself?


----------



## WALSRU

My machine hates recording. Dxtory and Afterburner both desync audio as the video goes on. Trying everything I can think of but dang if I don't want to poke my eyes out.


----------



## EVILNOK

Anyone had any issue with your wins not updating on your profile?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Can you add me to the list? Or do I add myself?


just add yourself


----------



## evilferret

Walrus are you using Directsound to record (option in Afterburner)?

If so try using the other option, forgot the option though.


----------



## WALSRU

I believe I've got both on wasapi if that's what you mean.

My absolute last resort is to attempt to record the audio with audacity and then merge them with some free program. Sigh.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> APM isn't as important as Starcraft or something, but better players still tend to have more APM. In HoN there was an apm stat, strong players tended to be between 120-150, but you would definitely see outliers who were good and had 200+ or like 80 (especially junglers).


Yeah, APM means little here. As long as you have over 80 APM when not jungling I wouldn't worry too much.

Of course you can also get spammed APM such as FujiApples in HoN - he regularly had way above 220APM, even when playing relatively simple heroes like Sand King (Magmus in HoN).


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Hi everyone! Back again on OCN.
> 
> When me and doc play together:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/273495238


LOL I was gonna get a divine that game...thats what the demon edge was for, I didnt wanna be left out


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> My machine hates recording. Dxtory and Afterburner both desync audio as the video goes on. Trying everything I can think of but dang if I don't want to poke my eyes out.


My guess is you have an audio/video codec issue causing the problem. Do you have any codec packs installed on your computer?


----------



## evilferret

Stupid question but how high are wards on tower/creep priority?

Got bored and spammed wards during the final push and seemed the towers targeted them more often than I would have thought.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Stupid question but how high are wards on tower/creep priority?
> 
> Got bored and spammed wards during the final push and seemed the towers targeted them more often than I would have thought.


lmao I saw the end of that game I was wondering why there was so many wards up in the top lane


----------



## evilferret

Need to test out new meta yo. Worst case, it messed them trying to target us.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Need to test out new meta yo. Worst cast, it messed have hurt them trying to target us.


ya, for the price of a full scepter


----------



## evilferret

English in morning hard.

Nevah! Aghs is too mainstream!

Edit:

Inhouse on the 6th(7th) 9 PM EDT(1AM GMT). For the US, its the 6th (Friday) for GMT its the 7th.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=4


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> My machine hates recording. Dxtory and Afterburner both desync audio as the video goes on. Trying everything I can think of but dang if I don't want to poke my eyes out.


check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1386406/recording-gaming-at-1080p/10

and this youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-hNch0cdkE&feature=player_embedded&t=31

ok now that I've got a second I'll fix this

Sorry about the triple post not sure what happend


----------



## Jim888

Just delete...stupid triple post ftl...btw:

Click here to sign up for the OCN dota2 in house coming up on Oct 6th/7th


----------



## Jim888

Holy Triple Post OCN man!


----------



## mylilpony

whoa no more sylar on lgd.cn, and ars art possibly to liquid?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Stupid question but how high are wards on tower/creep priority?
> 
> Got bored and spammed wards during the final push and seemed the towers targeted them more often than I would have thought.


I don't think wards are high on the list. Don't forget that the tower prioritizes units attacking allied heroes, then units attacking the tower, and then whatever is closest. If it has a race condition it will pick closest, then random if 2 are on equal range.


----------



## WALSRU

So today I tried Bandicam, no audio issues. I'm sold. Phew, glad I don't have to worry about that anymore. On to recording commentaries and matches!

In hindsight I wonder if there's a conflict between my Corsair driver and PCM. Nonetheless, relieved.


----------



## EvilDevil

Is there a reliable way to play with 'better' players? I play in Europe West and Europe East, and have been playing with beginners lately, why is that? And by beginners I mean... they laugh at me when I say buy a ward.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Is there a reliable way to play with 'better' players? I play in Europe West and Europe East, and have been playing with beginners lately, why is that? And by beginners I mean... they laugh at me when I say buy a ward.


Keep playing until you're out of the trenches or find a stack that works with you.


----------



## Jim888

link for new page:
Click here to sign up for the OCN dota2 in house coming up on Oct 6th/7th


----------



## protzman

Anyone have an Augury's Guardian they want to trade?


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Is there a reliable way to play with 'better' players? I play in Europe West and Europe East, and have been playing with beginners lately, why is that? And by beginners I mean... they laugh at me when I say buy a ward.


It has taken me since December, my first game ever of dota, and roughly 1,000 games to even play 5 games in the VERY HIGH tier.

Everything that other guy said is right. Get a stack, practice, and GET BETTER. If your game improves, your tier eventually will.


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> It has taken me since December, my first game ever of dota, and roughly 1,000 games to even play 5 games in the VERY HIGH tier.
> 
> Everything that other guy said is right. Get a stack, practice, and GET BETTER. If your game improves, your tier eventually will.


Yes, make a difference in your team and you will win more games. If your game improves you will play in a higher tier eventually.


----------



## evilferret

Or have Sun drag you up in brackets.

If you party up with 2-3 people in a higher bracket and you survive, you should increase in brackets faster.


----------



## HarrisLam

George Carlin used to say he worship the Sun because he didn't trust God.

I didn't know what he meant.

Now I do.


----------



## kmac20

So sunz, you wanna play then? I'm only 3 games to 500 wins


----------



## megajesus

Hi,

Can anyone from OCN comment on performance with a hd 7770 and fx 6300, max graphical settings, on 1680 x 1050 and 1920 x 1080? Can I expect 60fps+ during crazy team fights? I saw the toms review, but I would like further input if its possible. It would be disappointing to get the same performance as my 9800gx2 and athlon x4 620; which is 45 avg FPS at max settings. The hd 77770 looking at numbers only looks to be a side grade considering its equivalent to a gtx 285 and a gtx 285 is roughly equivalent to a 9800gx2.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megajesus*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone from OCN comment on performance with a hd 7770 and fx 6300, max graphical settings, on 1680 x 1050 and 1920 x 1080? Can I expect 60fps+ during crazy team fights? I saw the toms review, but I would like further input if its possible. It would be disappointing to get the same performance as my 9800gx2 and athlon x4 620; which is 45 avg FPS at max settings. The hd 77770 looking at numbers only looks to be a side grade considering its equivalent to a gtx 285 and a gtx 285 is roughly equivalent to a 9800gx2.


I've got a friend with a 6300 and 5770 that in team fights only drops to around 55-58 at 1080 with everything maxed (not sure what his AA is set at)
So I would think you will be fine


----------



## WALSRU

P.S. Nice Front Mission avatar


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Love front mission .... Wish they had released a new version of number 3 which in my opinion was by far the best FM made ...

anyway ...

Is there anyway to make the Blink Dagger have that "range" ring ? ... ... I keep short blinking and looking like a fool ! ...

Also, once P.Boots, Vlads and Blink is up on Ursa what should the next items be ... damage or tank


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Love front mission .... Wish they had released a new version of number 3 which in my opinion was by far the best FM made ...
> 
> anyway ...
> 
> Is there anyway to make the Blink Dagger have that "range" ring ? ... ... I keep short blinking and looking like a fool ! ...
> 
> Also, once P.Boots, Vlads and Blink is up on Ursa what should the next items be ... damage or tank


type this in console "dota_range_display 1200" you will have a range ring which works with exp range too (good for off-laning)


----------



## evilferret

The range display only works on bot games now.

It got "fixed" because of Bulldog.

For Ursa, I usually rush Lothars before Vlads. Lothars for Hero hunting and Vlads for PvE.


----------



## offroadz

Im pretty new to this game but are there items that increase xp rate?


----------



## kmac20

Honestly all that range finder and directional arrows and **** is somewhat cheating in my opinion.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> Im pretty new to this game but are there items that increase xp rate?


http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/15005
http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/15004


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> type this in console "dota_range_display 1200" you will have a range ring which works with exp range too (good for off-laning)


Thanks for the command







... now I can get used to the ranges I should already know ... lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> The range display only works on bot games now.
> 
> It got "fixed" because of Bulldog.
> 
> For Ursa, I usually rush Lothars before Vlads. Lothars for Hero hunting and Vlads for PvE.


I will give it a try .... hopefully I can get better at the big bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Honestly all that range finder and directional arrows and **** is somewhat cheating in my opinion.


I am busy practicing in offline mode against bots ... and they don't really care if I cheat ... lol


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> So sunz, you wanna play then? I'm only 3 games to 500 wins


Sure add me
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198061017208/


----------



## megajesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I've got a friend with a 6300 and 5770 that in team fights only drops to around 55-58 at 1080 with everything maxed (not sure what his AA is set at)
> So I would think you will be fine


Thats good to hear, the toms review reported 80 FPS~ for the hd7770, but that was with an i7. Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> P.S. Nice Front Mission avatar











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Love front mission .... Wish they had released a new version of number 3 which in my opinion was by far the best FM made ...
> 
> anyway ...
> 
> Is there anyway to make the Blink Dagger have that "range" ring ? ... ... I keep short blinking and looking like a fool ! ...
> 
> Also, once P.Boots, Vlads and Blink is up on Ursa what should the next items be ... damage or tank


Front Mission 1st (OCU + USN) is my favourite. Its too bad the FM2 translation patch was never completely finished. At least we got _something_ though.

BKB, Basher? Not too many ways you can build him without getting kited.


----------



## mylilpony

So since I last complained about doom junglers I've kept a tally and they've gone1-11 in the 12 games i've played. Also had a game today against a solo safelane doom that went 1000 xpm and 700+gpm and pretty much stomped our team, much more effective with contributions...though now i think tinker jungle is as bad if not worse.


----------



## megajesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> So since I last complained about doom junglers I've kept a tally and they've gone1-11 in the 12 games i've played. Also had a game today against a solo safelane doom that went 1000 xpm and 700+gpm and pretty much stomped our team, much more effective with contributions...though now i think tinker jungle is as bad if not worse.


Doom jungle isn't bad :\, lane is usually better. But sometimes there is a ranged support on the enemy team who doesn't stop right clicking you, in those cases where you think its going to happen jungle is good. Also its useful in a team comp where you already have a mid, and two lane carries whether off/solo lane or not. The player either was ganked too much from his own lack of awareness and or supports not warding or was doing it wrong such as not stacking the big camp and using the tornado.

Edit: added more


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Love front mission .... Wish they had released a new version of number 3 which in my opinion was by far the best FM made ...
> 
> anyway ...
> 
> Is there anyway to make the Blink Dagger have that "range" ring ? ... ... I keep short blinking and looking like a fool ! ...
> 
> Also, once P.Boots, Vlads and Blink is up on Ursa what should the next items be ... damage or tank


Depends on the level, Low level go something like heart, AC, or Bkb, In low level games bkb basically makes you immortal, if they have evasion mkb, even basher/abyssal. For higher level get bkb then sheep stick. And either her blink or lothars not both. And always save for bb your burst is so high that you can really change the tide of battle.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megajesus*
> 
> Doom jungle isn't bad :\, lane is usually better. But sometimes there is a ranged support on the enemy team who doesn't stop right clicking you, in those cases where you think its going to happen jungle is good. Also its useful in a team comp where you already have a mid, and two lane carries whether off/solo lane or not. The player either was ganked too much from his own lack of awareness and or supports not warding or was doing it wrong such as not stacking the big camp and using the tornado.
> 
> Edit: added more


Doom jungle is pretty good when it goes late game.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megajesus*
> 
> Doom jungle isn't bad :\, lane is usually better. But sometimes there is a ranged support on the enemy team who doesn't stop right clicking you, in those cases where you think its going to happen jungle is good. Also its useful in a team comp where you already have a mid, and two lane carries whether off/solo lane or not. The player either was ganked too much from his own lack of awareness and or supports not warding or was doing it wrong such as not stacking the big camp and using the tornado.
> 
> Edit: added more


Doom jungle usually screws up the lanes. He's too slow and it's mana intensive. Any slight hiccup and he's way behind, same with tinker. Also effectively 4v5 since he has no team contribution for the first 15-20 minutes. If he does go rotate and help and fail a gank/kill/defend, then he's behind even more because of how little mana he has. There are plenty of less tanky melees that lane fine against ranged supports.

*edit*
Just played 2 games with a lane doom and a jungle doom. Guess which ones we won


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Had this crazy game today. I was tree and during the early game i used my power to protect everyone on the team. All was good and we where doing great. Ursa was farmed with kills, so was BH and TA. Had a SS which did nothing. Things happened and the carries started to die after 40 mins in. (Could have won game by then). BH to sweeten the deal gets a Divine. So by 60 mins we lose the game. We had Map control ~ 15 mins in. We where split pushing all the lanes. TA blames me for not putting wards and not buying mek? How does that sound to you guy? Does Mek help carries after 40 mins with 3+ core items? Do wards help when you are trying to push in their base but you know they are in there and all other lanes are pushed + we where never ganged? I find it really frustrating people dont end games when they can. Also why the hell do people split push when they have the advantage and are breaking in the enemy team.


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone wanna be my dota friend add me plz I'm so lonely (´･ω･`)
http://steamcommunity.com/id/YamiQ/


----------



## WALSRU

Casting went fairly well last night. First game glitched due to alt+tabbing so it was lost. The other two were decent. Somehow my recording computer would fall seconds behind my co-casters, trying to figure that one out. Started the upload last night, as of this morning... 39% done. Wow.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Had this crazy game today. I was tree and during the early game i used my power to protect everyone on the team. All was good and we where doing great. Ursa was farmed with kills, so was BH and TA. Had a SS which did nothing. Things happened and the carries started to die after 40 mins in. (Could have won game by then). BH to sweeten the deal gets a Divine. So by 60 mins we lose the game. We had Map control ~ 15 mins in. We where split pushing all the lanes. TA blames me for not putting wards and not buying mek? How does that sound to you guy? Does Mek help carries after 40 mins with 3+ core items? Do wards help when you are trying to push in their base but you know they are in there and all other lanes are pushed + we where never ganged? I find it really frustrating people dont end games when they can. Also why the hell do people split push when they have the advantage and are breaking in the enemy team.


Wards are always a must, even if they are not ganking, that map vision is so important, 40 min mek, I dont think would have a huge impact (at that point its more about the +armor it gives than the 250 heal)

just sounds like you got in with some guys who thought they had it in the bad, and just goofed off instead of finishing...happens all the time.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> So since I last complained about doom junglers I've kept a tally and they've gone1-11 in the 12 games i've played. Also had a game today against a solo safelane doom that went 1000 xpm and 700+gpm and pretty much stomped our team, much more effective with contributions...though now i think tinker jungle is as bad if not worse.


No idea how I have a 75% winrate on Doom then. I think it requires much better map awareness, some warding, and clever mana management. I still think it's better to run Jungle Doom than most 2-1-2 lane games I've been in lately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> We had Map control ~ 15 mins in. We where split pushing all the lanes. TA blames me for not putting wards and not buying mek? How does that sound to you guy? Does Mek help carries after 40 mins with 3+ core items? Do wards help when you are trying to push in their base but you know they are in there and all other lanes are pushed + we where never ganged? I find it really frustrating people dont end games when they can. Also why the hell do people split push when they have the advantage and are breaking in the enemy team.


These seem rhetorical but I totally feel your pain. You had an early game focused team and they threw away an advantage to pad their stats, then blamed the first convenient person. That's carry players for ya, they easily forget the throne game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Anyone wanna be my dota friend add me plz I'm so lonely (´･ω･`)
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/YamiQ/


Added!


----------



## evilferret

I'm waiting for the vids Walrus!

Been on a super losing streak. Might be time to rebury myself into bot games.

Inhouse on the 6th(7th) 9 PM EDT(1AM GMT). For the US, its the 6th (Friday) for GMT its the 7th.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=4


----------



## WALSRU

EF you'll be waiting until tonight for the first one most likely. I'm recording to compressed h264 at 60fps and high quality, files are coming out to about 8gb a piece. As they're already compressed I don't know that I can make them smaller without making them ugly. Judging by the first video it's going to take like 16 hours each. My upload spead really sucks.

The Channel


----------



## carajean

Any real newbies out there that want to do some bot games? Im looking for other newb players that dont mind learning together. I would like to use voice chat if possible.


----------



## WALSRU

I'm always down for a bot game. Actually thought about a newbie coaching video for our channel. Hit me up if you see me on! (steam name same as OCN name)

I need to try to handbrake these giant files into an Mp4 and see if it helps without looking awful. I've been refreshing all day and still no video.


----------



## mylilpony

hmm thinking of finally changing my hotkeys. Years of not playing SC2 has made my apm very lousy, and i never use 8,9,0 anymore . Feels like too much of an effort. What hotkeys do you guys like? Items/extra units/etc.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> hmm thinking of finally changing my hotkeys. Years of not playing SC2 has made my apm very lousy, and i never use 8,9,0 anymore . Feels like too much of an effort. What hotkeys do you guys like? Items/extra units/etc.


for most heroes for me its 1 for hero, 2 for courier

hero abilities are qwer (I still struggle with this when I'm playing a hero I use to play a lot in WC3 Dota as legacy keys pull me back really easy) making them the same for each hero makes it a whole lot easier to micro if someone leaves.

Items are bound to my 2 side mouse buttons, mouse scroll wheel left, right, and scroll wheel press (I know thats only 5 but I rarely have 6 active items)

btw APM is really NOT that big a deal in dota 2 some SC2 players have said they'll show ppl how important APM is in dota 2 but I've yet to see one that really stands out.

I'm also fine with playing bot matches, I use it for trying out heroes I want to work on, or work on specific things.

Add me on steam the name is "Doc"

or it might actually be under the original name "Thetiger51" (I think I joined back in 2003 so I think that was the name but I dont actually remember)


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> for most heroes for me its 1 for hero, 2 for courier
> 
> hero abilities are qwer (I still struggle with this when I'm playing a hero I use to play a lot in WC3 Dota as legacy keys pull me back really easy) making them the same for each hero makes it a whole lot easier to micro if someone leaves.
> 
> Items are bound to my 2 side mouse buttons, mouse scroll wheel left, right, and scroll wheel press (I know thats only 5 but I rarely have 6 active items)
> 
> btw APM is really NOT that big a deal in dota 2 some SC2 players have said they'll show ppl how important APM is in dota 2 but I've yet to see one that really stands out.
> 
> I'm also fine with playing bot matches, I use it for trying out heroes I want to work on, or work on specific things.
> 
> Add me on steam the name is "Doc"
> 
> or it might actually be under the original name "Thetiger51" (I think I joined back in 2003 so I think that was the name but I dont actually remember)


It's important for creeps like visage/chen/enchant. My APM is still fine but my hotkeys are really not good for creep. I had too many misclicks/lost way too many familiars in a game the other day and i've been really lazy about not changing my hotkeys.


----------



## Like78Ninjas

I personally dont use alot of control group hotkeys but rather use the preset tab setting to cycle through selected units, makes it very easy to micro heroes like LD and Meepo and I have my actives set to 1-6. (meepo combo w click tab w click tab w click etc for poofs can be done in very quick succession). However this really is just a matter of preference.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Like78Ninjas*
> 
> I personally dont use alot of control group hotkeys but rather use the preset tab setting to cycle through selected units, makes it very easy to micro heroes like LD and Meepo and I have my actives set to 1-6. (meepo combo w click tab w click tab w click etc for poofs can be done in very quick succession). However this really is just a matter of preference.


Yes, that works well but not if one of them are low hp and your trying to escape. And yes I know micro is important for this you listed and others, meepo, enigma, prophet, OF but these are usual not very noob friendly

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WALSRU

Meepo player here... sort of

F1.F2.F3. <-- Main hero, Courier, Bring Stash
1.2.3.4.5. <--Control groups
QWERTY <---- Skills
DFG
XCV <----items

Took me a bit to get used to but I love it now.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Meepo player here... sort of
> 
> F1.F2.F3. <-- Main hero, Courier, Bring Stash
> 1.2.3.4.5. <--Control groups
> QWERTY <---- Skills
> DFG
> XCV <
> 
> items
> 
> Took me a bit to get used to but I love it now.


I set mine up the same way except Items for when I play meepo, I thought he sounded like a newer player so I gave him basic set up, I have mine set up a little different for when I play LD/Chen/Ench


----------



## WALSRU

This is a lot of fun, hope to improve as we gear up for the inhouse!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lot of fun, hope to improve as we gear up for the inhouse!


CM with a shadow blade lol gotta love russian dota


----------



## evilferret

Mouhahahaha @ 43mins.

Can't wait till you guys cast the inhouse!

Hey we all decent players!









Lothars CM is legit!


----------



## HarrisLam

sick game sun, sick game


----------



## evilferret

Inhouse on the 6th(7th) 9 PM EDT(1AM GMT). For the US, its the 6th (Friday) for GMT its the 7th.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=4

All beginners are welcome. Just let us know that you are new.

Even if you don't plan to play, swing by. A lot of us are working with beginners and having a bigger group is more fun. Just saying hi and getting added to a few buddylists makes it easier to organize things.

If we get enough beginners or people willing to mentor we can do a separate coaching/for fun game.

Also looking for a few complete beginners to train with my friend. Willing to give what coaching I can, hoping to create a stable stack in his skill range that will hopefully grow together.

He keeps weird hours but he's on from 9PM EDT to whenever, usually very late.


----------



## WALSRU

Couple ideas for the channel if anyone has any input. Thanks for the suggestions Ef, keep them coming.

This Wednesday, get a 5 stack and do at least two example games. "Why NOT to pick 5 carries" and "Why TO pick 5 supports". We'll show it as an educational video w/ commentary on why people new to the game want K/D but ultimately hurt the team for lack of control. Now, there will be much trolling and there's always the chance we will win as carries and lose as supports. Different ideas like this I think would make the channel interesting.

Future, basically a Vlog that can serve as a diehard LoL transition into Dota characters and mechanics. I played LoL for a long time and with the Beta over it may make for a good segway in understanding the differences between the two games and the mentality necessary to succeed.

Should I drink a bunch of caffeine and/or do shots before the cast? I feel like I was waaaaay too subdued in our first two videos.

Spread the word people, you're my audience here and really the best group for advice on how to make this a great channel to represent our OCN Dota community.


----------



## JoeWalsh

You might not want to use the PFlax announcer as it tends to talk too much, especially over your commentary.

I'm not sure what recording equipment is being used, but Ninjas' voice quality is a bit disappointing for a cast. It also sounds like you're not using a pop filter.


----------



## WALSRU

I love PFlax but I agree it was way too loud. I'm going to look into ways to get rid of the pop and breathing, do you think if I put a foam cap on the mic it would help enough?


----------



## JoeWalsh

A cap might work, but the standard way that I know of is picking up a cheap pop filter or DIY (nylons stretched over an embroidery hoop).


----------



## evilferret

Inhouse on the 6th(7th) 9 PM EDT(1AM GMT). For the US, its the 6th (Friday) for GMT its the 7th.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=4


----------



## WALSRU

Reported for spam

... lol


----------



## evilferret

Oh nooo!

Hopefully we can get more people for the inhouse.

Where are all the beginners? Trying to help create a stack for a buddy who's new.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I just had my first real Ursa game ... ... he is such a beast ... they only way they killed me was to 4 or 5 man me to death and that was with a perma stun Bara and a Slardar in the mix ... lol ...

18-3-15 ...









http://dotabuff.com/matches/281353739

Last 3min of the game I even sold my boots for some space for my crystalis


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Oh nooo!
> 
> Hopefully we can get more people for the inhouse.
> 
> Where are all the beginners? Trying to help create a stack for a buddy who's new.


There are so many in this thread. you just have to DM them b/c often times they won't return or don't follow up on the thread often


----------



## WALSRU

Ursa most definitely is a beast, such ridiculous snowball potential. Your only chance is to shut him down in lane, ward jungle/roshan, or save your CC to kite him. It's real annoying to play against.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Oh nooo!
> 
> Hopefully we can get more people for the inhouse.
> 
> Where are all the beginners? Trying to help create a stack for a buddy who's new.


I am newby what is this inhouse stuff you talk of?

Now if any of you want to get ahold of me my steam name is "smith3sd" I actually respond faster after 4:30pm EST. I actually respond all day long to google talk messages but thats another post.


----------



## carajean

Do you guys have some sort of video chat, Vent/teamspeak/raidcall/mumble?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> I am newby what is this inhouse stuff you talk of?
> 
> Now if any of you want to get ahold of me my steam name is "smith3sd" I actually respond faster after 4:30pm EST. I actually respond all day long to google talk messages but thats another post.


check it out here:

Click here to sign up for the OCN dota2 in house coming up on Oct 6th/7th


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> I am newby what is this inhouse stuff you talk of?
> 
> Now if any of you want to get ahold of me my steam name is "smith3sd" I actually respond faster after 4:30pm EST. I actually respond all day long to google talk messages but thats another post.


We set up our on lobby in Dota and have a bunch of OCN people playing in house games. We have OCN channel and a OCN guild channel too in Dota. You can join it through the console command chat_join OCN
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Do you guys have some sort of video chat, Vent/teamspeak/raidcall/mumble?


We just use the in game voice


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Ursa most definitely is a beast, such ridiculous snowball potential. Your only chance is to shut him down in lane, ward jungle/roshan, or save your CC to kite him. It's real annoying to play against.


I fully agree ... it helps to have good team mates as well ... (finally)

Ursa's snowball potential is scary ... Once I have blink and basher ... it's pretty much over ... hahaha ... (vlads being std item ofcourse)

In my last game I had a bloodseeker calling bull**** and gay cause of my damage potential ... hahahahaha

to add to my earlier score:

17-3-5 (http://dotabuff.com/matches/281472510)
17-4-8 (http://dotabuff.com/matches/281504421)

The guys weren't exactly pro's but still ... those aren't bad scores at all in my opinion


----------



## mylilpony

How to be a tool.

1) 5stack
2) Wait for entire other team to pick
3) Even if team doesn't pick after timer starts, keep pausing until everyone on other team picks heros
4) Counter-pick everything, don't forget to keep pausing
5) Barely win after 60 minute and talk trash


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> How to be a tool.
> 
> 1) 5stack
> 2) Wait for entire other team to pick
> 3) Even if team doesn't pick after timer starts, keep pausing until everyone on other team picks heros
> 4) Counter-pick everything, don't forget to keep pausing
> 5) Barely win after 60 minute and talk trash


lol.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Do you guys have some sort of video chat, Vent/teamspeak/raidcall/mumble?


I sometimes use any/all of those but most of the guys here just use in game voice, I've got kids though so if I'm in voice I need ppl to keep it PG


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I sometimes use any/all of those but most of the guys here just use in game voice, I've got kids though so if I'm in voice I need ppl to keep it PG


I like keeping chat clean and mature anyways.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> How to be a tool.
> 
> 1) 5stack
> 2) Wait for entire other team to pick
> 3) Even if team doesn't pick after timer starts, keep pausing until everyone on other team picks heros
> 4) Counter-pick everything, don't forget to keep pausing
> 5) Barely win after 60 minute and talk trash


I thought you can out-unpause the pauses?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I thought you can out-unpause the pauses?


Eventually. First pauses you have to wait around 30 sec


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I thought you can out-unpause the pauses?


Think he was mor refering to the counter picking.

Dare i say it, but it would be nice if there was a blind pick mode in DotA, I realise it wouldnt work too smoothly as you could look at what heroes were missing to work out the enemy picks.

Also Walrsu your co caster was joking when he said toby has great ingame knowledge right? XD


----------



## WALSRU

I cringed a bit at that statement but I let it go









Edit: In other news to improve the audio quality I ordered a better mic to replace the one on my headset. Hopefully we'll see some improvement in the pops and breathing. Sounds good for the price: Samson Go Mic


----------



## Pwnography

Ive been told by lots of people that id be good at casting, and i think id enjoy it but im always put off by the fact you have to cast like 5-6 games a day by which point im bored ^^

EDIT: Also i have a fun elder titan build for you guys to try out. go mid and max spirit+passive no points in stomp, watch as when you gank sidelanes you get 2-3 heroes with ur nuke (hurts 300 pure dmg with passive) and gain like 150 dmg with big ms. Then build treads/sny/lothars/ac that kind of thing. Has one many a top tier game ^^


----------



## WALSRU

If you ever want to try your hand at it add me on Steam and we'll set up a Skype call. I work full time and only game about two nights a week so there's no way I'm trying to keep up with that schedule either, I'll stick with random entertainment.

I don't think I've ever went for early passive with Titan but I do love playing him mid, I'll have to try that. The stomp can be so unreliable even with good positioning.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> If you ever want to try your hand at it add me on Steam and we'll set up a Skype call. I work full time and only game about two nights a week so there's no way I'm trying to keep up with that schedule either, I'll stick with random entertainment.
> 
> I don't think I've ever went for early passive with Titan but I do love playing him mid, I'll have to try that. The stomp can be so unreliable even with good positioning.


Having 150 AA dmg when the enemy has 0 base armour is insane XD


----------



## WALSRU

So anyone playing tonight on US servers? Going to make a few videos for the channel. Need a 4 or 5 stack and we're going to do how NOT to do team comp. If anyone wants to contribute hilariously bad ALL Carry and ALL Support lineups we'll play them and upload.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So anyone playing tonight on US servers? Going to make a few videos for the channel. Need a 4 or 5 stack and we're going to do how NOT to do team comp. If anyone wants to contribute hilariously bad ALL Carry and ALL Support lineups we'll play them and upload.


I should be down for it, what time are you looking at?

BTW for the new page: Click here to sign up for the OCN dota2 in house coming up on Oct 6th/7th


----------



## WALSRU

8pm EST start at the latest for the stack (Ninjas works late), I should be on a couple hours before that


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> 8pm EST start at the latest for the stack (Ninjas works late), I should be on a couple hours before that


I can be there...might be a few minutes late


----------



## JoeWalsh

I'll be around for it.

On ET, you'll often find that the three second match on 2 Stomp and Splitter is more desirable to have at L6 than early Order. You don't need to take more Stomp until later though, so maxing Order after L7 is a good idea. If you're mid, you should be picking up levels quickly enough that Order still starts pretty early in the game.


----------



## crunkosaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Like78Ninjas*
> 
> I personally dont use alot of control group hotkeys but rather use the preset tab setting to cycle through selected units, makes it very easy to micro heroes like LD and Meepo and I have my actives set to 1-6. (meepo combo w click tab w click tab w click etc for poofs can be done in very quick succession). However this really is just a matter of preference.


trust me man, your micro game will be much better if you learn to use the CTRL groups. You want the ability to choose which units are doing what, with maximum precision and least human lag. The term "skill cap" would be appropriate here, you are hindering yourself by creating inferior habits. IE. getting comfortable doing it the easy way. Ive been playing alot of Chen lately, and its quickly becoming my favorite hero because of the high skillcap. If you can effectively chain your minions abilities, you can nuke down pretty much any hero in the early / early-mid game.


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Think he was mor refering to the counter picking.
> 
> Dare i say it, but it would be nice if there was a blind pick mode in DotA, I realise it wouldnt work too smoothly as you could look at what heroes were missing to work out the enemy picks.
> 
> Also Walrsu your co caster was joking when he said toby has great ingame knowledge right? XD


Hey, hes not the best at working out in game mechanics and proper builds, but the guys fun to listen to, super hype, and he loves dota


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> trust me man, your micro game will be much better if you learn to use the CTRL groups. You want the ability to choose which units are doing what, with maximum precision and least human lag. The term "skill cap" would be appropriate here, you are hindering yourself by creating inferior habits. IE. getting comfortable doing it the easy way. Ive been playing alot of Chen lately, and its quickly becoming my favorite hero because of the high skillcap. If you can effectively chain your minions abilities, you can nuke down pretty much any hero in the early / early-mid game.


I would call meepo and ld high skill cap heroes, and in a way I feel control groups limit me a bit as well, yes it can be off at first to determine which unit tab is going to go to next but once you have it down its easy to swap between units and micro abilities and actives. I dont think its a limiting factor but a matter of personal preference.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> trust me man, your micro game will be much better if you learn to use the CTRL groups. You want the ability to choose which units are doing what, with maximum precision and least human lag. The term "skill cap" would be appropriate here, you are hindering yourself by creating inferior habits. IE. getting comfortable doing it the easy way. Ive been playing alot of Chen lately, and its quickly becoming my favorite hero because of the high skillcap. If you can effectively chain your minions abilities, you can nuke down pretty much any hero in the early / early-mid game.


Yep. Bodyblocking with one unit and stunning with a second = can't really do that with tabs if you have more than 2 units. Visage units require their own control groups too tab is really clunky.


----------



## crunkosaur

example using Lone Druid: You have basicly 2 heros to control, your bear and the druid itself. How does tabbing help you at all with the bear? it has one skill to use, the callback to the druid that can only be used out of combat. Tabbing does not let you select individual units, but rather switch between them in a currently selected group. What im trying to say is that if you didnt use control groups, how would you micro the bear without affecting the current action of the Druid unit itself since you have both units selected. This problem becomes exponential given more then 2 units (chen meepo visage ect.)

I never use the tab anymore, since i find it inferior to a proper control group setup.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> example using Lone Druid: You have basicly 2 heros to control, your bear and the druid itself. How does tabbing help you at all with the bear? it has one skill to use, the callback to the druid that can only be used out of combat. Tabbing does not let you select individual units, but rather switch between them in a currently selected group. What im trying to say is that if you didnt use control groups, how would you micro the bear without affecting the current action of the Druid unit itself since you have both units selected. This problem becomes exponential given more then 2 units (chen meepo visage ect.)
> 
> I never use the tab anymore, since i find it inferior to a proper control group setup.


about the only time I use it is in close quarter battles with chen/ench or when poofing with meepo (even then they are all on separate control groups)


----------



## WALSRU

He has bad keybinds and he thinks Toby is smart.

Shots fired!


----------



## crunkosaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> He has bad keybinds and he thinks Toby is smart.
> 
> Shots fired!


everyone knows KAPPAtalist carries toby


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> example using Lone Druid: You have basicly 2 heros to control, your bear and the druid itself. How does tabbing help you at all with the bear? it has one skill to use, the callback to the druid that can only be used out of combat. *Tabbing does not let you select individual units, but rather switch between them in a currently selected group*. What im trying to say is that if you didnt use control groups, how would you micro the bear without affecting the current action of the Druid unit itself since you have both units selected.


Incorrect. You can tab through your controllable units without using group selection. Playing LD, you can have your hero selected, press tab, and be switched to bear selected. LD is one of the best heroes to tab with because you always know what you're going to land on with only two total units.

What annoys me is that abandoned heroes are added to the tab cycle. If I'm not microing said hero, it gets in the way.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> He has bad keybinds and he thinks Toby is smart.
> 
> Shots fired!


toby is a Shout caster, very entertaining but not really that great at indepth analysis


----------



## WALSRU

That sounds easy, I think I'll be that.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> toby is a Shout caster, very entertaining but not really that great at indepth analysis


Toby does play by play, as you said. Simple rule is never watch a toby solo cast, it hurts.

Also stomp is for pussies ^^


----------



## redalert

I cant wait for all these roster changes and rumors with all of the pro teams is finished.


----------



## TheOddOne

DK AllStars
1 Sylar
2 Super
3 Burning
4 X
5 Chuan


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Couple ideas for the channel if anyone has any input. Thanks for the suggestions Ef, keep them coming.
> 
> This Wednesday, get a 5 stack and do at least two example games. "Why NOT to pick 5 carries" and "Why TO pick 5 supports". We'll show it as an educational video w/ commentary on why people new to the game want K/D but ultimately hurt the team for lack of control. Now, there will be much trolling and there's always the chance we will win as carries and lose as supports. Different ideas like this I think would make the channel interesting.
> 
> Future, basically a Vlog that can serve as a diehard LoL transition into Dota characters and mechanics. I played LoL for a long time and with the Beta over it may make for a good segway in understanding the differences between the two games and the mentality necessary to succeed.
> 
> Should I drink a bunch of caffeine and/or do shots before the cast? I feel like I was waaaaay too subdued in our first two videos.
> 
> Spread the word people, you're my audience here and really the best group for advice on how to make this a great channel to represent our OCN Dota community.


Good casting guys, one suggestion is that maybe you should try to give more insight about hero builds or what some heroes should do,so that new players get more knowledge about the game


----------



## WALSRU

Very true, I'll try to talk a bit more on the next one about builds and items. I'm currently very bad at multitasking. We can't be educational if all I say is WOW and Ninjas just shouts names of moves. haha


----------



## Jim888

for the new page: Click here to sign up for the OCN dota2 in house coming up on Oct 6th/7th


----------



## WALSRU

First video is up from last night's experiment.




Things I learned:
1. Moon stole my hero
2. Archangel is a beast
3. I have a hard time trolling and not feeding
4. Absolutely nothing useful


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> First video is up from last night's experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things I learned:
> 1. Moon stole my hero
> 2. Archangel is a beast
> 3. I have a hard time trolling and not feeding
> 4. Absolutely nothing useful


LOL love it, purpose of video totally defeated, still a funny/good time


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Very true, I'll try to talk a bit more on the next one about builds and items. I'm currently very bad at multitasking. We can't be educational if all I say is WOW and Ninjas just shouts names of moves. haha


HEY, I shout the names of moves and do it with style THANK YOU...


----------



## evilferret

5 carries worked better than 5 supports.

I guess we know why people go 5 carries over 5 supports.


----------



## LilBuckz

Some apparel is back in stock http://store.valvesoftware.com/index.php?t=1
I want the puck wings, but not the shirt (if that showed up at my door I think my wife would make fun of me for years).


----------



## WALSRU

I wish there was some kind of buy 1 get 1 half off I really want Brew and Jug








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 5 carries worked better than 5 supports.
> 
> I guess we know why people go 5 carries over 5 supports.


On the other hand our team comp was pretty bad and we were uncoordinated. That goes especially for me, I should have rushed blink instead of Mek. I'm game to try again, Ef you want to be WR?


----------



## evilferret

We trying to win or just for practice? Got a few more supports I want to try out.

Wait on the clothing. Last year's stuff start going on sale about 3-5 months after they were stocked.

Also think Thinkgeek and another place has the tshirts for cheaper currently.

I want the micro plushies!


----------



## WALSRU

BOTH! The troll supporting game is up...


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> BOTH! The troll supporting game is up...


I apologize if I sound like an A-hole in this vid. I was very invested in the success of our experiment!







Sorry for shouting orders I was just trying to rally the troops!


----------



## evilferret

Let's go for a full disable team next.

Last support only game, think we could have used a few more stuns.


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> BOTH! The troll supporting game is up...


Btw, this capture for the vid upload is hilarious, you are about to get blasted by timber and drow lol


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Let's go for a full disable team next.
> 
> Last support only game, think we could have used a few more stuns.


I like it. I think our issue was going for very high CD deathball aoe spells. What we really needed was just stuns and nukes.


----------



## JoeWalsh

If you're looking to win an all-support game, it may be prudent to build around a strong push that wins the game in under 30-40 minutes. Something like KotL ES safelane, Lesh mid, Chen jungle, Tide solo off could work.

I noticed you don't have any channel art. Feel free to use this - I made it from Valve's official DotA art. I might get fancier with it if I feel like it sometime.


----------



## WALSRU

Sweeet, I'll add that when I get home. Work computer is really odd about certain sites. Thanks!

Also, we'll use that exact line up. Definitely looks fun.


----------



## mylilpony

I'd like to see a 5 man single lane push strat. You have a huge hero pool to pick from too. Furion, chen, enchantress, dark seer, druid, troll, timber, tiny, basically any hero that does aoe damage. Just have a couple heroes constantly in lane and a couple popping in and out from the jungle with creep/xp so that everyone isn't lvl 2 10 minutes into the game. If you're on dire just push the hardlane with access to bott river jungle and secret shop, or mid.


----------



## WALSRU

How about we try rosh into push and do Veno, Furion, Kotl, Troll, Luna huehuehue


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I'd like to see a 5 man single lane push strat. You have a huge hero pool to pick from too. Furion, chen, enchantress, dark seer, druid, troll, timber, tiny, basically any hero that does aoe damage. Just have a couple heroes constantly in lane and a couple popping in and out from the jungle with creep/xp *so that everyone isn't lvl 2 10 minutes into the game*. If you're on dire just push the hardlane with access to bott river jungle and secret shop, or mid.


The problem with that is exactly what you wrote. While your level 1 team tries (and fails) to push a single tower, the rest of the team is leveling up to their hearts content and free farming. Sure, mid may be screwed for the team you're attempting to push, but the rest of those players are gettin levels and farm.

Its really hard to push a tower at level 1.


----------



## evilferret

Lvl 1 Rosh so we can hit lvl 2 than into a push strat?

If we take their T1 in safelane we can control their jungle and try to XP starve them.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> The problem with that is exactly what you wrote. While your level 1 team tries (and fails) to push a single tower, the rest of the team is leveling up to their hearts content and free farming. Sure, mid may be screwed for the team you're attempting to push, but the rest of those players are gettin levels and farm.
> 
> Its really hard to push a tower at level 1.


'

Level 1 tower push is easy if you have enigma, furion, and chen. Minion, trees, and creep (a wolf or a troll would be great). Plus a kotl to kill their creepwaveand a bear to take the tower quickly. Or something like that. And this is why you get the rest of your team to start in the enemy jungle at the beginning of the game, to pick off the support warding jungle or pick off mid, or both (how many lower bracket games do you encounter the other team traveling as 5 to ward their jungle?). If you get a quick roshan that's great too.It would probably work best on the direside where you can also take the two small camps every minute, gank bott/ward their jungle, and if you have a bear or furion/enigma can take on ancients with their creeps.

Since they won't have access to their jungle, they either have to double up on lanes (so their xp growth won't be as fast) and it will likely go to a carry, who won't have any earlygame contribution anyways. I could see a 5stack taking tier3 in 10 minutes if it's done right. It would also make for a very entertaining game.

But again, this is highly situational and also dependent on how many good counter-push heroes they have, because if they go heavy on stuns/disables, they can't stop your creep/minion push.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Its really hard to push a tower at level 1.


Lesh with Diabolic Edict, Kotl to clear the creep wave, furion with trees, enigma with conversion, and Chen with a decent creep and their tower goes down quick even at lvl 1


----------



## redalert

I actually seen it done in a ADL game IIRC it was liquid vs Denial. Denial took out like 4 towers in 10 minutes but after the 20 minute mark they got stomped being under level. The most I think you could push is 2 towers or tosh and 1 tower without getting too behind in levels. I think my favorite surprise rosh lineup was furion veno jugg wd and Chen


----------



## WALSRU

CRAP, I played an amazing Brew game and then realized after I uploaded that I was muted the whole game


----------



## Jim888

Steam down for anyone else?


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Steam down for anyone else?


Nope not I.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Steam down for anyone else?


Was for ~10 mins, back now. Check here for downtime notices.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Was for ~10 mins, back now. Check here for downtime notices.


TY its back up for me now


----------



## redalert

Oh if anyone has not heard about the new patch thats coming out Elder Titan, Abaddon, Centaur and Troll Warlord will be added to CM









http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=103333


----------



## HarrisLam

support troll incoming!!!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> support troll incoming!!!


No doubt add him to a pushing lineup so strong. All of them are pretty useful heroes so it will interesting to see how teams adjust.


----------



## TheOddOne

Abaddon is so strong, his shields remove 80% of the stuns in the game, see that 5 sec arrow? NO MORE


----------



## protzman

man i was just watching some vids on youtube -- the things people got at ti3; "lockless luckbox"... man i am so jealous of some sweet crap people have


----------



## LilBuckz

You could get a ton of cool stuff for being at TI3, but it also wasn't cheap (the tickets and the merchandise).


----------



## kmac20

Sorry but any player that knows what hes doing is just going to pull that creepwave past the tower, and at level 1 when a tower can basically 4 shot most heroes, it is incredibly hard to keep a push going without having to constantly return to fountain to heal.

Also damn Cent in CM? That hero is broken as ****.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Sorry but any player that knows what hes doing is just going to pull that creepwave past the tower, and at level 1 when a tower can basically 4 shot most heroes, it is incredibly hard to keep a push going without having to constantly return to fountain to heal.
> 
> Also damn Cent in CM? That hero is broken as ****.


We're talking about lower bracket games here. Also, how is he going to pull enigma/chen/furion creeps? And he's going to pull it every 30 seconds without getting ganked?


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> We're talking about lower bracket games here. Also, how is he going to pull enigma/chen/furion creeps? And he's going to pull it every 30 seconds without getting ganked?


I agree and on top of that, a full wave of creeps plus hero controlled units makes it way too easy to dive someone pulling creep aggro past the tower, so full wave of creeps attacking plus heroes attacking them while the hero controlled units tank/attack the tower.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Sorry but any player that knows what hes doing is just going to pull that creepwave past the tower, and at level 1 when a tower can basically 4 shot most heroes, it is incredibly hard to keep a push going without having to constantly return to fountain to heal.
> 
> Also damn Cent in CM? That hero is broken as ****.


You misspelled Abaddon


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You misspelled Abaddon


LOL


----------



## kmac20

He also is strong, but hes limited in the way Omniknight is limited: melee support with a heal that is sometimes hard to lane.

Although I think we'll see him too just not with the same frequency. Shield is insanely strong, and the heal/nuke.


----------



## Jim888

Click here to sign up for the Dota2 OCN in house coming up!

anyone up for a que right now msg me!


----------



## WALSRU

Abaddon/Visage the new Trilane duo. Too stronk!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> You could get a ton of cool stuff for being at TI3, but it also wasn't cheap (the tickets and the merchandise).


Yeah i know







so jelly! I just want to be exclusive!

on another note; just clicked on that googledocs - idk what its pertaining to but how do you know what matchmaking bracket your in?


----------



## LilBuckz

Go to the watch tab and search for recent games with you in it then select a bracket. If you select very high and can find games with protzman then you were in a very high game. You may play in more than 1 bracket over the course of a few games of course.


----------



## Jim888

Dota 2 store still down for everyone?


----------



## redalert

yeah its still down


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah and my replay from yesterday I wanted to download isn't available


----------



## TheOddOne

I wonder why don't we have an inhouse every weekend but once per month ?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I wonder why don't we have an inhouse every weekend but once per month ?


We tried having it bi monthly and we had trouble getting enough people.

Monthly seems the sweet spot giving people enough time to get a decent gathering.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I wonder why don't we have an inhouse every weekend but once per month ?


There was an unscheduled one last week just a matter of having enough people on.


----------



## protzman

anyone pick up any of the new gear in the store?









i got Waldi the Faithful and the sacred orb (nyx) set!


----------



## Sunz

Im down for one every weekend.


----------



## Jim888

Usually we have enough for a 5 stack ef, Sun, Ninja's, Walsru, Myself, Kmac (and his stack of 3-4) usually you can get a group, though I've found some guys I've chatted with say they would rather play a 5 stack than an inhouse due to Item drops.

but yeah we did try every other week and the first week we had 10 and the next week we ended up with about 3 of us. its not like we have to have it officially organized we often have 20+ people in the OCN clan chat. just msg/invite to party and go from there.

P.S. now that I think about it
Last night we could have almost had a 5v5 Kmac had 3-4 and we had 5 and prob could have had another 1-2 of my "non OCN guys"


----------



## mylilpony

well while ih is advertised in thread many ppl in the channel/guild don't seem to follow it regularly , so you just have to broadcast it tthere frequently.

Nothing like being down 15kxp and 10k gold in 52 minutes and coming back to win! We had a magnus and i watched a replay of it and he landed fewer than 10 people total in a 70 minute game in his RPs.

Or this morning had 4 randoms on my team and a bristleback pick and a kunka jungle and we got accused of playing tryhard by a team that picked antimage pudge and timbersaw... nothing like having them talk trash and then beating them soundly so they stop responding


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> well while ih is advertised in thread many ppl in the channel/guild don't seem to follow it regularly , so you just have to broadcast it tthere frequently.
> 
> Nothing like being down 15kxp and 10k gold in 52 minutes and coming back to win! We had a magnus and i watched a replay of it and he landed fewer than 10 people total in a 70 minute game in his RPs.
> 
> Or this morning had 4 randoms on my team and a bristleback pick and a kunka jungle and we got accused of playing tryhard by a team that picked antimage pudge and timbersaw... nothing like having them talk trash and then beating them soundly so they stop responding


Pudge, AM, Timber are not try hard heros in any form especially together.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> well while ih is advertised in thread many ppl in the channel/guild don't seem to follow it regularly , so you just have to broadcast it tthere frequently.
> 
> Nothing like being down 15kxp and 10k gold in 52 minutes and coming back to win! We had a magnus and i watched a replay of it and he landed fewer than 10 people total in a 70 minute game in his RPs.
> 
> Or this morning had 4 randoms on my team and a bristleback pick and a kunka jungle and we got accused of playing tryhard by a team that picked antimage pudge and timbersaw... nothing like having them talk trash and then beating them soundly so they stop responding


I know we can send out an event notice in the ocn group, I wonder if we can do the same with the clan

Edit: LOL congrats on the wins, thats always nice to have comebacks like that

Zulli I cannot send a message to the whole clan/guild can you send it out with the info (or perhaps the signup link just so we have an Idea of who might show up?) or if it wont let you perhaps send it out to the OCN group?


----------



## mylilpony

How to lose with a 60 charge bloodstone and 8 items and switching back and forth with courier

http://dotabuff.com/matches/285677865

Have the chen/pudge practice fountain hooks for 40 minutes and cost major teamfights/feed.


----------



## evilferret

Sound super silly but not everybody in the OCN guild is in the OCN group and vice versa.

If people can help promote the inhouse in chat channel, it'll be great.

Anybody have any contacts with OCN mods and knows if the tourney still happening?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sound super silly but not everybody in the OCN guild is in the OCN group and vice versa.
> 
> If people can help promote the inhouse in chat channel, it'll be great.
> 
> Anybody have any contacts with OCN mods and knows if the tourney still happening?


What tourney are you talking about ?


----------



## evilferret

Random OCN guy said they might plan an Dota tournament after their current tournaments. No idea what happened with that.

If somebody can rummage through the thread and find it, it'll be great.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Random OCN guy said they might plan an Dota tournament after their current tournaments. No idea what happened with that.
> 
> If somebody can rummage through the thread and find it, it'll be great.


I believe you're looking for this.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I believe you're looking for this.


I had already looked up that post and sent him a PM


----------



## redalert

http://dotabuff.com/matches/276937637


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/276937637


Every single one of the radiant removed dotabuff access from their accounts after that game LOL


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/276937637


http://dotabuff.com/matches/285819554


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/285819554


----------



## Jim888

dont forget about the inhouse, sign up and promote it in the channel!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=4


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Hey guys, just stopping in since Jim888 PM'd me asking about the planned Dota 2 OCN Challenge. The tournament was supposed to occur in July but clearly never materialized. We had been in a transition period between myself running the Challenges and an outside contractor, and to my knowledge OCN and the outside party may still be negotiating the contract. I start school again in about 2 weeks so I'll have more free time so if things haven't moved forward by then I might just offer to take the OCN Challenges over again.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Hey guys, just stopping in since Jim888 PM'd me asking about the planned Dota 2 OCN Challenge. The tournament was supposed to occur in July but clearly never materialized. We had been in a transition period between myself running the Challenges and an outside contractor, and to my knowledge OCN and the outside party may still be negotiating the contract. I start school again in about 2 weeks so I'll have more free time so if things haven't moved forward by then I might just offer to take the OCN Challenges over again.


awesome! thanks for the update!


----------



## WALSRU

Excited for possible future tournament









Tried to do a Lich coaching session with my buddy yesterday and ran a smurf, it got silly really quickly.


----------



## bobfig

Anyone got some sand king items to to trade?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ~snip~


"Why does everything keep missing?"

Laser miss. Your lack of comprehension was hilarious.


----------



## WALSRU

OMG thank you, Tinker is about the one hero I've never randomed. lolol


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> OMG thank you, Tinker is about the one hero I've never randomed. lolol


I loled at that too...I was hoping (but knew in a game with that skill lvl it wasnt going to happen) that someone would say, there's a tiny hill there that causes a miss chance!

btw I also watched our all support/wobo combo fail game and Enig jungle is better with starting Ring of Protection and a bunch of clarities into Basi, also If you ever need a co-caster I dont mind trying a bit, I did a small amount several years back, but found It was boring doing solo casts and none of my friends wanted to try with me.


----------



## WALSRU

Game on man, I'll be out for a week but when I get back let's give it a shot


----------



## EVILNOK

Does anyone mess around with any dota 2 mods? I'm not talking about cheats or anything like that I mean purely cosmetic mods btw. I only use 1 that any time I gain gold it changes the sound to the Super Mario Bros. coin sound. Just wondering what other people use, if any?


----------



## Jim888

I use some of these: http://www.youtube.com/user/deandota

JoeWalsh is the user here who does this


----------



## evilferret

Hey anybody know Big Thirsty?

I think his account is hacked. He sent me a msg with a phishing link.

If anybody knows him, let him know.

Also remember to check all links!


----------



## LilBuckz

If anyone has Skull of Xahryx I am looking to trade for one (gives LD a true form now instead of a helm).


----------



## Zulli85

EL DIA DE LOS GAMOS


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> EL DIA DE LOS GAMOS


Have you been hunting?

Welcome back
Btw could you set up an event for the group for the next in house? Sept 7


----------



## HarrisLam

just have an update.

I won't be joining the in house.

Oh well I can always catch you guys some other time.


----------



## jellybeans69

http://dotabuff.com/players/32109308

My Alt account i've been playing with my friend who up until a week ago hadn't play dota 2 at all (few matches a year ago doesn't count). IRL buddy who was close to 1900's in HoN.

I random every single game on this account.


----------



## mylilpony

That spirit breaker bulid guys

spiritbreaker.png 240k .png file


----------



## redalert

lol refresher orb


----------



## Awsan




----------



## redalert

http://www.twitch.tv/blitzdota/c/2844483


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/blitzdota/c/2844483


LOL RNG hack!

Sign up for OCN inhouse this Fri/Sat!


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LOL RNG hack!
> 
> Sign up for OCN inhouse this Fri/Sat!


Added myself, (added both dotabuff's as i'm playing with another one whenever I play with a friend of mine)


----------



## WALSRU

Hoping to make the inhouse guys but my Grandpa is not doing very well and might need moved out of his house this weekend. Sorry to those counting on me casting the games, I hope I'll be able to do both.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> If anyone has Skull of Xahryx I am looking to trade for one (gives LD a true form now instead of a helm).


That item is worht $175 on the steam market.

I hope you are not fishing to scam an OCN member out of his loot.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> That item is worht $175 on the steam market.
> 
> I hope you are not fishing to scam an OCN member out of his loot.


Are you serious? I see it going for 10-13 keys, which is $24 at best.


----------



## evilferret

Market hasn't stabilized for Lockbox items. I expect the Lockbox items to hover around the 8-12 dollar mark once people realize you can just get the Lockbox for $10 plus get a plushie.

The Skull is a different story, it just got changed into the Form of Onyx and the value of it jumped. Who doesn't want an alt bear form?

I would wait or just buy the plushies and try my luck.

Hey Walrus! Hope everything okay on your end!


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> That spirit breaker bulid guys
> 
> spiritbreaker.png 240k .png file


haha. Interesting choice

I am getting sick of all the mask of madness Spirit breaker pubs. Its a bad item.... it turns you from a tank to getting blown up in every team fight...... People please like other strength based carries in the game go with a ARMLET!!!!

I just found this thread I'm a long time Dota player. I usually play a support role because i cannot stand not having vision or a courier. Even in my bracket at level 102 over 50% win rate people will still pick a 5 carry team and then argue over roles.


----------



## redalert

http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/features/3439-ange-in-hot-soup-again-over-workshop-items-controversy


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> haha. Interesting choice
> 
> I am getting sick of all the mask of madness Spirit breaker pubs. Its a bad item.... it turns you from a tank to getting blown up in every team fight...... People please like other strength based carries in the game go with a ARMLET!!!!
> 
> I just found this thread I'm a long time Dota player. I usually play a support role because i cannot stand not having vision or a courier. Even in my bracket at level 102 over 50% win rate people will still pick a 5 carry team and then argue over roles.


Level has no relation to what bracket you're in.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Level has no relation to what bracket you're in.


I know this, which is why I included the over 50% win rate.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Are you serious? I see it going for 10-13 keys, which is $24 at best.


I can't tell if you are being sarcastic but...

Look closely at the what happened after last weeks patch.

A steep vertical line is indicative of rise in market price of the item.

Currently there are 0 available on the steam market.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> haha. Interesting choice
> 
> I am getting sick of all the mask of madness Spirit breaker pubs. Its a bad item.... it turns you from a tank to getting blown up in every team fight...... People please like other strength based carries in the game go with a ARMLET!!!!
> 
> I just found this thread I'm a long time Dota player. I usually play a support role because i cannot stand not having vision or a courier. Even in my bracket at level 102 over 50% win rate people will still pick a 5 carry team and then argue over roles.


Level is kinda pointless after that compendium boost.

Also, spirit breaker is often played in more of a support role than a carry. Mak of madness also gives you that bonus ms which is nice. that said, i dont' remember the last time I got it on SB. Armlet's nice and all, but by that point in the game (if you're a support) youre probably better off with a bkb . Refresher orb was just for trolling


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I know this, which is why I included the over 50% win rate.


Just use the recent games to get an approximation of your bracket.

Winrate doesn't mean much either. I've seen people stuck at normal with 50% winrate + 1k games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> I can't tell if you are being sarcastic but...
> 
> Look closely at the what happened after last weeks patch.
> 
> A steep vertical line is indicative of rise in market price of the item.
> 
> Currently there are 0 available on the steam market.


You do realize the Skull got changed. There are 0 on the market because there are no Skulls left, they got changed to the Form of the Onyx.

People probably freaked out over the limited supply and bought the Skulls from people who use alts to keep older items up on the market (if they never log in, the item won't change or disappear).

My guess Form (formerly known as the Skull) will settle around 30-40 dollars (it is one of the better items out of Lockbox now unless they change up the others).

And lastly, Steam will be selling Lockboxes for $10 via Plushies. Once they restock, prices on Lockbox items will drop (or if they don't just buy a bunch of plushies and make a profit!).

Sorry but I only use the Steam market as a guide to where I can make my profit. I trust a guy less if he uses that as his market research.

LilBuckz hit up Ramz from OCN. He has access to higher end wholesalers and might be able to help you out. He got me my Osky for a good price (for a non trader). Was just too busy to hunt my own down.

You might have to pay a bit more now for it since it got changed. I could have picked up a few for 5-7keys right before it got changed but who knew.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just use the recent games to get an approximation of your bracket.
> 
> Winrate doesn't mean much either. I've seen people stuck at normal with 50% winrate + 1k games.
> You do realize the Skull got changed. There are 0 on the market because there are no Skulls left, they got changed to the Form of the Onyx.
> 
> People probably freaked out over the limited supply and probably bought the Skulls from people who use alts to keep older items up on the market (if they never log in, the item won't change or disappear).
> 
> My guess Form (formerly known as the Skull) will settle around 30-40 dollars (it is one of the better items out of Lockbox now unless they change up the others).
> 
> And lastly, Steam will be selling Lockboxes for $10 via Plushies. Once they restock, prices on Lockbox items will drop (or if they don't just buy a bunch of plushies and make a profit!).
> 
> Sorry but I only use the Steam market as a guide to where I can make my profit. I trust a guy less if he uses that as his market research.
> 
> LilBuckz hit up Ramz from OCN. He has access to higher end wholesalers and might be able to help you out. He got me my Osky for a good price (for a non trader). Was just too busy to hunt my own down.
> 
> You might have to pay a bit more now for it since it got changed. I could have picked up a few for 5-7keys right before it got changed but who knew.


Yes, i am well aware of the change.....

People didn't freak out.....the item got revised from a junk item to one of the best cosmetics and with the growing Dota 2 community, it supply could not keep up with demand.

The skull will never settle at ~40 as it outclasses the other luckbox items dramatically.

Sure the price will drop with the release of more luckboxes, but i highly doubt it will go that low.

It is unfortunate that you view steam market as such. It does accurately portray market value of an item though, since.......well....it is an actual market of buyers and sellers.....

I don't always agree with an item's market value, but that does not change the fact that it is being bought and sold at that price.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Yes, i am well aware of the change.....
> 
> People didn't freak out.....the item got revised from a junk item to one of the best cosmetics and with the growing Dota 2 community, it supply could not keep up with demand.
> 
> The skull will never settle at ~40 as it outclasses the other luckbox items dramatically.
> 
> Sure the price will drop with the release of more luckboxes, but defnitely not as much as you think
> 
> It is unfortunate that you view steam market as such. It does accurately portray market value of an item though, since.......well....it is an actual market of buyers and sellers.....
> 
> I don't always agree with an item's market value, but that does not change the fact that it is being bought and sold at that price.


I believe the average cost of the Lockbox items will drop to $10-14 mainly since anybody with the cash will eventually take advantage of any market inequalities.

If you can make money off buying x plushies for Lockbox items since all the Lockbox items will net you more than the average cost, somebody will do it until the market corrects itself.

Heck, if the prices hasn't settled by the next round of plushies restock I might go for it. Currently 1 Onyx covers the cost of 10 plushies by itself.

My argument against the Steam market is that for every 1-2 sales I see on the record, I notice at least 10x more trades (including sale) through other channels. Maybe it is the official marketplace but if it's only covering a small portion of the trades, I rather follow trends through the other channels.

There's usually a price discrepancy between the Steam market and the other trading channels during times of little or extreme Steam market activity. So, I trust people less who tout the Steam market prices when we start negotiating.

The only thing I use the Steam market for is a price ceiling.

BTW, just making conversation. Sometimes my words come out sounding harsh but I'm really a nice guy!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> BTW, just making conversation. Sometimes my words come out sounding harsh but I'm really a nice guy!


Lies


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Lies


Hey Walrus!

Hope you doing okay!

What lies? I am awesome!


----------



## WALSRU

Doing well, just got a lot going on. I think my weekend might workout that I can accomplish everything and still commentate the inhouse.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Level is kinda pointless after that compendium boost.
> 
> Also, spirit breaker is often played in more of a support role than a carry. Mak of madness also gives you that bonus ms which is nice. that said, i dont' remember the last time I got it on SB. Armlet's nice and all, but by that point in the game (if you're a support) youre probably better off with a bkb . Refresher orb was just for trolling


Spirit breaker is never played as a support in pub play. That is a tournament thing, maybe even high ranked captains mode game. That being said I've yet to see SB played in a support role in my personal games.
Quote:


> Just use the recent games to get an approximation of your bracket.
> 
> Winrate doesn't mean much either. I've seen people stuck at normal with 50% winrate + 1k games.


This is probably me, I have close to 1k games and over 50%. You used to be able to type in a command line and it would tell you where your at. I will usually play on IXDL, solves the pointless pub match problem most of the time.

5 man stacks with voice chat is the way to go, Oh and captains mode. I still cannot believe they put Troll Warlord in captains mode.


----------



## WALSRU

Troll perfectly balanced, gj Icefrog




(jk, funny game)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Doing well, just got a lot going on. I think my weekend might workout that I can accomplish everything and still commentate the inhouse.


Yahs! Wouldn't have been the same without you.

Plus I get to see my fails on youtube.

I fail as support SB in pubs. I've tried hard but I just can't get it to work. I mean 5 position. I can see him as a 3-4 maybe doing some utility support. Annoys me I have to pick up a culling blade later if I want to deward.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Yahs! Wouldn't have been the same without you.
> 
> Plus I get to see my fails on youtube.
> 
> I fail as support SB in pubs. I've tried hard but I just can't get it to work. I mean 5 position. I can see him as a 3-4 maybe doing some utility support. Annoys me I have to pick up a culling blade later if I want to deward.


Gank. A lot. You don't need any farm. I think out of the last 40 or so SB games I've seen in pub only 1 or 2 have been carry, they've all been support builds.


----------



## TheOddOne

Spirit Breaker is the support that can transfer into a semi-carry/ganker due to his charge, you only need a tread and be able to kill the other team's supports.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> That item is worht $175 on the steam market.
> 
> I hope you are not fishing to scam an OCN member out of his loot.


No, that is why I indicated that it had changed to something new. I bought one for about 40ish keys and then ended up reselling for similar value. I was just going to buy one in case they kept going up and got out of what I was willing to pay. Then I unloaded it a day or two later because the price had stabilized (and I am weary of holding luckbox items since new plushies will come out at some point).

I had 2 of these from the international, I sold them both before they changed them since I thought they looked horrible. Oh well.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Yahs! Wouldn't have been the same without you.
> 
> Plus I get to see my fails on youtube.
> 
> I fail as support SB in pubs. I've tried hard but I just can't get it to work. I mean 5 position. I can see him as a 3-4 maybe doing some utility support. Annoys me I have to pick up a culling blade later if I want to deward.


You mean quelling blade









And sprint breakers charge is directly countered by a eel's scepter, Just put yourself in a tornado before he hits you. From a support role anyways.

I don't really like sprit breaker as a support because there are other heros which give way better CC and lane support.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> You mean quelling blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sprint breakers charge is directly countered by a eel's scepter, Just put yourself in a tornado before he hits you. From a support role anyways.
> 
> I don't really like sprit breaker as a support because there are other heros which give way better CC and lane support.


3 CC abilities that go through bkb.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Troll perfectly balanced, gj Icefrog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (jk, funny game)


Is that the double rapier game?


----------



## jellybeans69

http://dotabuff.com/matches/298541594

eez game trollin enemies with me + friend constantly roaming/training anyone who dares to go around solo. (I'm shadow shaman friend was tusk)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> You mean quelling blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sprint breakers charge is directly countered by a eel's scepter, Just put yourself in a tornado before he hits you. From a support role anyways.
> 
> I don't really like sprit breaker as a support because there are other heros which give way better CC and lane support.


Yars I be silly with the fast typing.

Can somebody link me to a pub game that had a SB playing support? I still can't see SB doing a hard 5.

Ganks from a 4 position I can see.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Yars I be silly with the fast typing.
> 
> Can somebody link me to a pub game that had a SB playing support? I still can't see SB doing a hard 5.
> 
> Ganks from a 4 position I can see.


He shouldn't be a hard 5. And also SB spells can go through BKB so not sure why he wouldn't be a good support. Plus he's tanky as hell + fast enough to get away and in early-mid game you can charge to one lane and TP to another.

And if you dont' like SB as a support but like him as a carry well there are many carries that are better at the job than SB is, currently.

Really depends on the other teams composition though. If they have like an OD/Rubick/multiple disables that can stop your charge then yeah you don't want to pick him


----------



## evilferret

Not a fan of carry SB either. I thought he was meant to be played as a semi-carry?

If anybody actually has experience with a support SB, would love to hear starting items and build. Could be my skill level but SB in a 4/5 position with ward duty is iffy at best. I guess I could drop warding but I hate not having vision.

Most SB's I've run into play him as a semi-carry so yeah support SB in pubs is news to me.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Not a fan of carry SB either. I thought he was meant to be played as a semi-carry?
> 
> If anybody actually has experience with a support SB, would love to hear starting items and build. Could be my skill level but SB in a 4/5 position with ward duty is iffy at best. I guess I could drop warding but I hate not having vision.
> 
> Most SB's I've run into play him as a semi-carry so yeah support SB in pubs is news to me.


First game of Dota (WC3) I played after a 3 year break I randomed an invoker...no clue how to play him, next game randomed a meepo, 3rd game a SB (I finally figured out what AR ment) after having no clue how to play a 10 spell hero, or micro 4 of these guys SB was amazing...I must have played him the next 10-15 games and did pretty well

Slightly off topic I know but hey ya'll took me down memory lane with all the Spirit breaker talk

I also remember me and my brother playing against 3 other friends who just started playing (we played them 2v3) they thought they would smoke us in a 3v2 I played SB my bro played Razer...and what a stomp it was...ahh good times


----------



## DragonFang

IMO SB is simply one of the best initiators, especially with a bit of stun on units he charges thru. This makes sure that any player that sees him running is a few seconds of distraction for the rest of the team to get it and cast their combos first.

Also, the damage he deals during early to mid game against <1khp heroes is insane!








He's the reason I started practicing Puck


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Not a fan of carry SB either. I thought he was meant to be played as a semi-carry?
> 
> If anybody actually has experience with a support SB, would love to hear starting items and build. Could be my skill level but SB in a 4/5 position with ward duty is iffy at best. I guess I could drop warding but I hate not having vision.
> 
> Most SB's I've run into play him as a semi-carry so yeah support SB in pubs is news to me.


It's good for defensive lanes. Like a pudge (i'm not advocating a sidelane pudge though I see it from time to time) or a mirana you can kind of just farm the jungle creep and the enemy offlane has to play defensive or they might get ganked easily (providing you deward properly) or can jump to mid to protect without a tp (supports are often very slow to get tp's to protect carries/mids) or gank . Has high base damage, 5 armor, and 700hp. buy a courier/ward (or one if your support is nice) with shield and regen then go into treads/urn (then another ward), drums (another ward and/or dust if they have invis), halberd is a nice item on him as is bkb and aghs now (though you have to have a bit of farm for that, obviously). He owns supports and tinker/furion have to play very defensively, and clinkz/riki/bh/invis heroes can't stay on the map too long. It's great


----------



## WALSRU

GG last night Ef and Arch, that was a stomp of epic proportions. Uploading now.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys ...

long time since I have posted here but here it goes ..

I am trying to learn some more support heroes ... I have kinda sorta gotten used to VS and WR ... now I am trying to get used to Omni-Knight but I keep mistiming his skills ...

Is there a trick to landing his first ability ? ... or is it just lag that is getting the better of me ? ...

Also, what would a good item progression be for him ... Arcane into mek and then what ?


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys ...
> 
> long time since I have posted here but here it goes ..
> 
> I am trying to learn some more support heroes ... I have kinda sorta gotten used to VS and WR ... now I am trying to get used to Omni-Knight but I keep mistiming his skills ...
> 
> Is there a trick to landing his first ability ? ... or is it just lag that is getting the better of me ? ...
> 
> Also, what would a good item progression be for him ... Arcane into mek and then what ?


Omni's cast animation is pretty bad, its not totally your fualt.

I would suggest getting used to the timing by going into a bot game and practice saving your creeps right before they die.

This will help you get oriented with the range of the spell and help you become proficient at landing the spell.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys ...
> 
> long time since I have posted here but here it goes ..
> 
> I am trying to learn some more support heroes ... I have kinda sorta gotten used to VS and WR ... now I am trying to get used to Omni-Knight but I keep mistiming his skills ...
> 
> Is there a trick to landing his first ability ? ... or is it just lag that is getting the better of me ? ...
> 
> Also, what would a good item progression be for him ... Arcane into mek and then what ?


My favorite support Hero is Jakiro. He is rather tanky, has a great stun with low cool down, has attack slow, and a ult which will do alot of damage if they stand it in or are forced to. Goes well with puck and darkseer, clockwork, faceless void. I will admit he has bad attack/cast animation.

Quote:


> IMO SB is simply one of the best initiators, especially with a bit of stun on units he charges thru. This makes sure that any player that sees him running is a few seconds of distraction for the rest of the team to get it and cast their combos first.


Hes not a good initiator. There are better ones, such as warlock, tide hunter, centuar, puck, axe, treant protector are the most notable ones.

Anyway enough talk about Spirit Breaker, there is a reason you don't see him played very often in tournament play.


----------



## WALSRU

Because he was just buffed and pro meta takes months to shift? That would be why he's not picked often but has been picked up a few times since the patch. Including at TI3.

Man I'm so excited for more CM games with Abaddon, Cent, and Troll.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Because he was just buffed and pro meta takes months to shift? That would be why he's not picked often but has been picked up a few times since the patch. Including at TI3.
> 
> Man I'm so excited for more CM games with Abaddon, Cent, and Troll.


broken.jpg


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> My favorite support Hero is Jakiro. He is rather tanky, has a great stun with low cool down, has attack slow, and a ult which will do alot of damage if they stand it in or are forced to. Goes well with puck and darkseer, clockwork, faceless void. I will admit he has bad attack/cast animation.
> Hes not a good initiator. There are better ones, such as warlock, tide hunter, centuar, puck, axe, treant protector are the most notable ones.
> 
> Anyway enough talk about Spirit Breaker, there is a reason you don't see him played very often in tournament play.


People weren't getting treant for his ult/initiation. And with abaddon in play now treant is going to be used less. a lot of those heroes are item dependent, whereas SB is not. Also, we were talking about in the context of pub play, , and if SB should be played as a carry or support. Though fwif sb as support is endorsed (albeit as I mentioned, a situational pick) and was used by dignitas/TL and the buffs were very recent so....yeah.


----------



## EvilDevil

Oh my.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> People weren't getting treant for his ult/initiation. And with abaddon in play now treant is going to be used less. a lot of those heroes are item dependent, whereas SB is not. Also, we were talking about in the context of pub play, , and if SB should be played as a carry or support. Though fwif sb as support is endorsed (albeit as I mentioned, a situational pick) and was used by dignitas/TL and the buffs were very recent so....yeah.


Play on IXDL.....

First Treants living armor is global , he can invis he can make others invis, has a better ult for team purposes. All picks are situational, just like items. Just because one team does something doesn't mean its the right choice, Neither of those teams made it to the finals....

I'm sorry if you still play on Pub servers. I rather beat my head against a wall for an hour before going back to playing pub games. Its IXDL or playing custom games against friends Ie 1v1 mid.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Play on IXDL.....
> 
> First Treants living armor is global , he can invis he can make others invis, has a better ult for team purposes. All picks are situational, just like items. Just because one team does something doesn't mean its the right choice, Neither of those teams made it to the finals....
> 
> I'm sorry if you still play on Pub servers. I rather beat my head against a wall for an hour before going back to playing pub games. Its IXDL or playing custom games against friends Ie 1v1 mid.


You mean IXDL-O or IXDL-I ?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Play on IXDL.....
> 
> First Treants living armor is global , he can invis he can make others invis, has a better ult for team purposes. All picks are situational, just like items. Just because one team does something doesn't mean its the right choice, Neither of those teams made it to the finals....
> 
> I'm sorry if you still play on Pub servers. I rather beat my head against a wall for an hour before going back to playing pub games. Its IXDL or playing custom games against friends Ie 1v1 mid.


IXDLO is filled with scrubs now after reddit flooded it. Also I'm assuming this is you http://dotabuff.com/players/60474219 (same name/icon and high jakiro usage). You're still in normal MMR so I will take TL/Dignitas opinion (even if they didn't make it to the finals) over yours.


----------



## WALSRU

Shots fired


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> IXDLO is filled with scrubs now after reddit flooded it. Also I'm assuming this is you http://dotabuff.com/players/60474219 (same name/icon and high jakiro usage). You're still in normal MMR so I will take TL/Dignitas opinion (even if they didn't make it to the finals) over yours.


IXDL0 is what i play on. Isn't I for EU? I'm In the US. Yes that is my profile. Also this is why I said I rather beat my head against a wall for an hour before playing pub games. Always get stuck with morons, that and Valve purposely tries to keep you at 50% by giving you scrubs on your team.

By all means take their opinion over mine, and before you stab at my play, why don't you post your dota buff stats.....


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> IXDL0 is what i play on. Isn't I for EU? I'm In the US. Yes that is my profile. Also this is why I said I rather beat my head against a wall for an hour before playing pub games. Always get stuck with morons, that and Valve purposely tries to keep you at 50% by giving you scrubs on your team.
> 
> By all means take their opinion over mine, and before you stab at my play, why don't you post your dota buff stats.....


Dont shoot yourself in the foot.....


----------



## ebduncan

eh, my stats are fine....

mr private investigator here needs to man up.


----------



## HarrisLam

told you not to pull the trigger

*shrugs*


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> IXDL0 is what i play on. Isn't I for EU? I'm In the US. Yes that is my profile. Also this is why I said I rather beat my head against a wall for an hour before playing pub games. Always get stuck with morons, that and Valve purposely tries to keep you at 50% by giving you scrubs on your team.
> 
> By all means take their opinion over mine, and before you stab at my play, why don't you post your dota buff stats.....


Well you were ignoring every person in this thread who was disagreeing with you (even if they didn't agree with me).

You talk about what you experience in your matches to dismiss my/other experiences, which is the only reason why I even bothered to look. It's not a "shots fired" thing, but what occurs in normal bracket is far less indicative of what's going on in the current meta than what goes on elsewhere. You said you rarely encounter SB and talked about how they all go MoM (which was the first red flag, the second saying SB as a support is bad when it's not, the third, unrelated, being mistaking IXDL I for Europe).

Playing with morons occurs across all brackets of dota. It doesn't keep one constrained to any particular MMR though that is a popular belief. Which is why you see smurfs get lumped into high/very high after even 5-10 games of playing. That said, these brackets are awful and there should be 5-10 tiers of MMR, not 3. I do see however valve forcing matchups with subpar teammates against very strong stacks every once in a while, which I've complained about before (like getting sub.500 players against an inphinity stack, or a dg stack, or a beesa stack...).

I've listed my stats here before so if you really care you can look (it really isn't hard to find) but if you really want to know winrate hovers between 51.5%-52% at 800 wins in very high bracket (which is a joke) but spread should be a bit higher but i mostly duoq and theoddone had to put up with me randoming for the first 1000+ games (often to get counterpicked or to the detriment of my team). Though I still have a higher winrate/spread than you (but why does it matter) and I played in IXDL for quite a bit early on fwiw. THey were running treant supports in January/February so I'm well aware of his usefulness and the purpose he serves in competitive play.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Well you were ignoring every person in this thread who was disagreeing with you (even if they didn't agree with me).
> 
> You talk about what you experience in your matches to dismiss my/other experiences, which is the only reason why I even bothered to look. It's not a "shots fired" thing, but what occurs in normal bracket is far less indicative of what's going on in the current meta than what goes on elsewhere. You said you rarely encounter SB and talked about how they all go MoM (which was the first red flag, the second saying SB as a support is bad when it's not, the third, unrelated, being mistaking IXDL I for Europe).
> 
> Playing with morons occurs across all brackets of dota. It doesn't keep one constrained to any particular MMR though that is a popular belief. Which is why you see smurfs get lumped into high/very high after even 5-10 games of playing. That said, these brackets are awful and there should be 5-10 tiers of MMR, not 3. I do see however valve forcing matchups with subpar teammates against very strong stacks every once in a while, which I've complained about before (like getting sub.500 players against an inphinity stack, or a dg stack, or a beesa stack...).
> 
> I've listed my stats here before so if you really care you can look (it really isn't hard to find) but if you really want to know winrate hovers between 51.5%-52% at 800 wins in very high bracket (which is a joke) but spread should be a bit higher but i mostly duoq and theoddone had to put up with me randoming for the first 1000+ games (often to get counterpicked or to the detriment of my team). Though I still have a higher winrate/spread than you (but why does it matter) and I played in IXDL for quite a bit early on fwiw. THey were running treant supports in January/February so I'm well aware of his usefulness and the purpose he serves in competitive play.


I didn't dismiss others experiences in matches with my own experience. Yes I said most SB players I have encountered in games have made a MOM. I didn't say SB was a bad support, I said there are better supports than SB... Yes Valve forces bad match ups.

I random a lot still. I suck with some heroes, and I will admit that. Only way to iron that out is to play them, randoming helps force this. If your worried about being countered picked just random last.... then that in its own right has complications for the team, if your playing all pick. Your win rate is roughly the same as mine, though you have played more games than I have (a lot more games) . I still would rather have treant vs abaddon.

Abaddon hard counter is Axe, OD are particularly effective against him. (Axe ult will kill him during ult pop granted you get him before the attacks regenerate him over the threshold) OD is effective because when his ult pops you can just imprison him and when he comes down, his ult is mostly over.

Perhaps instead of lashing out at people you should try and befriend them. We both express an interest in Dota, and its competitive play. Yet you trying to attack my posts like a troll. So I have only two words, grow up.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.


Thats alot of talent on one team


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Thats alot of talent on one team


It's like a dream team. Looking forward to TI4 lol.


----------



## TheOddOne

Hey guys just a friendly reminder inhouse is tomorrow night at 9PM EST or 1AM GMT
Sign up here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=4


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I didn't dismiss others experiences in matches with my own experience. Yes I said most SB players I have encountered in games have made a MOM. I didn't say SB was a bad support, I said there are better supports than SB... Yes Valve forces bad match ups.
> 
> I random a lot still. I suck with some heroes, and I will admit that. Only way to iron that out is to play them, randoming helps force this. If your worried about being countered picked just random last.... then that in its own right has complications for the team, if your playing all pick. Your win rate is roughly the same as mine, though you have played more games than I have (a lot more games) . I still would rather have treant vs abaddon.
> 
> Abaddon hard counter is Axe, OD are particularly effective against him. (Axe ult will kill him during ult pop granted you get him before the attacks regenerate him over the threshold) OD is effective because when his ult pops you can just imprison him and when he comes down, his ult is mostly over.
> 
> Perhaps instead of lashing out at people you should try and befriend them. We both express an interest in Dota, and its competitive play. Yet you trying to attack my posts like a troll. So I have only two words, grow up.


You said "Spirit breaker is *never* played as a support in pub play. *That is a tournament thing*, maybe even high ranked captains mode game. That being said I've yet to see SB played in a support role in my personal games." and that you don't like SB as a support b/c heroes give way better cc and lane support

Besides myself, theoddone pointed out his effectiveness as a support, as did pwnography on SB's effective CC/3 spells that go through BKB who are two of the better /some of the best OCN dota players, dragonfang talks about how great of an initiator he is, and then you dismiss them/ SB and talk about how great initiators heroes like tree are, and then you say about SB
"There is a reason you don't see him played very often in tournament play."

(EVEN THOUGH you initially said that that is a tournament /high ranked captains mode thing), and WALSRU points out SB does get competitive play even in TI3, and how the buff was really recent, and then you go on to tell me to "PLAY IXDL" and pity the fact that I still play pubs. Not only do you ignore the other people who are arguing for him as a legit hero, you talk in a condescending manner so of course I have to wonder why that is the case. And then, you blame bad teammates for keeping you in normal MMR. I have a smurf in very high after 30 games, and one in high after 8. As I mentioned before, bad teammates occurs on every level of play. Especially in the higher brackets where one bad pick or one bad engagement loses the game.

You also said "just b/c a pro team does something doesn't make it the right choice", but, why am I going to take your word/opinion/theorycraft over theirs? The fact that this kind of build/strategy occurs in high levels of play, but does not occur in your games doesn't make it less true. Ignoring others in this thread, blaming teammates for mmr, dismissing pro players opinions because they didn't win the international, but I'm the one that needs to grow up.









Also to say you also random a lot is a bit of a stretch when your most played hero has 130 more played than mine, and that your most playeds are in their 30s/20s, which is where mine are at , but with 3x the games.....


----------



## evilferret

Let's talk about fun stuff like the inhouse this Friday?

Thanks for the insight guys. Might be rough but going to go 100 games support SB now. Sun might have to carry me harder though. Thanks for the carry last night Arch. One day I'll be better so I won't feel like a drag.

ebducan, I would keep an open mind to lilpony and the other guys in vhigh. Gameplay is vastly different from normal/high to vhigh. So far I haven't seen any support SB's but if they say its viable, I'll give it a go (but than again I still run into those games where nobody buys chick/wards at start).

And I can't wait to see more DK games.


----------



## Pwnography

I've always been confused why people care so much about their bracket.

There is bad players even in the top 1% bracket.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I've always been confused why people care so much about their bracket.
> 
> There is bad players even in the top 1% bracket.


I honestly think this has always been the most puzzling opinion in Dota communities. If you are legitimately in the top 1% (so if you queue very high everytime you are at least fairly close assuming nobody is carrying you) then I just dont get the idea of saying someone is bad. Yes at any level of play you get people who have bad games, but at some point they do something which balances that out.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> I honestly think this has always been the most puzzling opinion in Dota communities. If you are legitimately in the top 1% (so if you queue very high everytime you are at least fairly close assuming nobody is carrying you) then I just dont get the idea of saying someone is bad. Yes at any level of play you get people who have bad games, but at some point they do something which balances that out.


Because if you rock a 5 man stack and wait to counter pick the other team while running a CM lineup and with strats etc. you will beat a disorganized group of 5 players who may be all individually more skilled than you.

End result, bad players with high rankings

EDIT: Burning aka. Mr I'm Retiring


----------



## That Guy

I random in All Pick.

Go ahead.... counter me.


----------



## LilBuckz

Thats why I said not being carried. Your example is really extreme and I doubt there are many people getting incorrectly high ranked by doing so.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Thats why I said not being carried. Your example is really extreme and I doubt there are many people getting incorrectly high ranked by doing so.


If only. Id enjoy my games a lot more if this was the case


----------



## Jim888

Ok so I'm just gonna say something and if it applies to you please take it to heart and it it does not then dont.

I want to say that while I am wide open to discussion/debate please try to keep it civilized, while I am not a mod the last thing I want to to end up having this thread closed because of poor attitudes


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Thats why I said not being carried. Your example is really extreme and I doubt there are many people getting incorrectly high ranked by doing so.


I also stated bracket doesn't matter since there are bad players everywhere.
I run into people with 1,000-1,500 wins more often than i'd like who can't last hit, have no map awareness, make poor decisions regarding items/spell targetting, and don't know a lot of pretty basic things. There are a lot of people who don't understand positioning either, or team composition, etc. They just play a lot, and get lumped accordingly. Or play a few of the more OP heroes and do relatively well.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I also stated bracket doesn't matter since there are bad players everywhere.
> I run into people with 1,000-1,500 wins more often than i'd like who can't last hit, have no map awareness, make poor decisions regarding items/spell targetting, and don't know a lot of pretty basic things. There are a lot of people who don't understand positioning either, or team composition, etc. They just play a lot, and get lumped accordingly. Or play a few of the more OP heroes and do relatively well.


And that is where my disagreement essentially was (obviously it is an opinion, so I understand if people disagree). I am saying those that are ranked in the top 1% (lets say they only solo queue as it is simpler) are really not bad, yet you will always see people state that even at the highest levels people are bad.

It might be a semantic argument but to me those people are almost certainly not bad. SC2 often had the same mentality of 'even in masters everyone is bad' (also I wasn't in masters, just this was a common sentiment). Being in the top few percent of something is almost by definition good. Nobody would call the best basketball player at their school bad because they can't play in the NBA.

Anyway, I wasn't trying to argue with anyone, just stating what I thought about the notion.

edit: Also I forgot to say but I am talking about high rated, not high wins. There are people who win a ton of games and never really get good.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I also stated bracket doesn't matter since there are bad players everywhere.
> I run into people with 1,000-1,500 wins more often than i'd like who can't last hit, have no map awareness, make poor decisions regarding items/spell targetting, and don't know a lot of pretty basic things. There are a lot of people who don't understand positioning either, or team composition, etc. They just play a lot, and get lumped accordingly. Or play a few of the more OP heroes and do relatively well.


shouldn't describe yourself ;-)

I think everyone can agree that SH#$ happens. Everyone has bad games. I've played wasted a number of times (sorry team)

Also yes I said SB support was a tournament thing or high ranked captains mode game. He is not seen often because there are other heroes which play the support role and bring more to the team. I'm not going to argue with you anymore lilpony. Its ok I understand you think your better than the world. It is also k that your going to continue to post trolling comments trying to defend your "honor or point of view" when its just a discussion, one of which you've taken entirely to serious.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Regardless of how much blame mylilpony shares in this, of course he's going to defend himself when you include things such as:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I'm sorry if you still play on Pub servers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> mr private investigator here needs to man up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> ...you trying to attack my posts like a troll. So I have only two words, grow up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> shouldn't describe yourself ;-)...I understand you think your better than the world. It is also k that your going to continue to post trolling comments...


My point isn't to claim that either person holds more blame than the other (or I would have compiled his off-color comments, too). My point is that you're not helping to steer this back to "just a discussion" either.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

One thing i noticed now that i have 450+ wins is that games are a lot more stable. There is not mass feed or someone from the other team that is OP with certain hero. Players are strong enough 2 counter each other. Had 1 game where we destroyed for 20 mins and lost the games because we where fulling around. Another 2 games we won even though we got destroyed early game 15+ kills. One was via turtle defense, other was we where pushing harder.


----------



## Pwnography

Theres nothing special about IXDL-I either. You don't have to be very good, just competent
and have someone to vouch for you.

Its all a little serious anyway ^^ Im a firm believer in play for fun









All the people i know in IXDL-I prefer to play public games


----------



## HarrisLam

ya, games are a lot more stable for me too. I just constantly lose.

LOL


----------



## evilferret

Inhouse tonight guys! Cya guys than!

Time for more failures!

Isn't it all relative? Wouldn't the worst of the best still be better than the worst of the worst?

Like the bottom of the top 1% should beat the bottom of normal/high bracket.

We just need to stack more Harris!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Inhouse tonight guys! Cya guys than!
> 
> Time for more failures!
> 
> Isn't it all relative? Wouldn't the worst of the best still be better than the worst of the worst?
> 
> Like the bottom of the top 1% should beat the bottom of normal/high bracket.
> 
> We just need to stack more Harris!


Guess ill be playing SB support, huehuehuehuehue


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Guess ill be playing SB support, huehuehuehuehue


But I wanted to do SB support!









Cyas guys tonight.

I was about to suggest SB for our all mid game but I can see it already. 1 charge chained into all 5.


----------



## WALSRU

SB all mid actually sounds quite hilarious


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> SB all mid actually sounds quite hilarious


SB could certainly make for an entertaining match, I was thinking through heroes and I think that Abbadon would probably be the most boring to do an all mid with, no one dies then you hit 6 and no one ever dies...lol
another I thought that COULD make for some interesting plays would be magnus, think of it, chain skewers so you drag one of them back to your T2 tower!


----------



## evilferret

Tree all mid might be worse than Abbadon.

How about ES? As long as we don't mess around with creep equilibrium should be fun.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Tree all mid might be worse than Abbadon.
> 
> How about ES? As long as we don't mess around with creep equilibrium should be fun.


...invoker with cheats on!


----------



## evilferret

I'm down for -*** Invoker. Let me just practice the Invoker flash until tonight.

Super off-topic anybody know someplace reliable to purchase old SDRAM and old IDE Harddrives? Have an old system that I need to repair with no option to upgrade due to hardware keys.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm down for -*** Invoker. Let me just practice the Invoker flash until tonight.
> 
> Super off-topic anybody know someplace reliable to purchase old SDRAM and old IDE Harddrives? Have an old system that I need to repair with no option to upgrade due to hardware keys.


AFAIK Newegg still sells PATA HDDs and SDRAM; unsure of the prices, though.

Here's your 10-man Invoker prep.

I did 10-man ES at a LAN a month or two ago; no one blocked waves and it was pretty good.


----------



## redalert

Undying between decay and tombstones people would die so fast in all mid lol


----------



## evilferret

I think Undying breaks All mid.

I know Wisp and SF does.

Still willing to try!

Thanks Arch!

Didn't think about Newegg for old tech.


----------



## TheOddOne

What mode are we doing in the IH guys ? it's gonna be my first time.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What mode are we doing in the IH guys ? it's gonna be my first time.


We usually play 1 Mid wars before we play a few games for fun.

Matchmaking is our biggest problem but its still fun even on the losing team.

Usually depends on who's playing. We do a rough vote but its usually AP.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What mode are we doing in the IH guys ? it's gonna be my first time.


We usually start with a Same hero All mid and progress from there, some times AP sometimes CM ect...


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> We usually start with a Same hero All mid and progress from there, some times AP sometimes CM ect...


Really need -em mode, all mid is really gimped without it


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Really need -em mode, all mid is really gimped without it


yeah it does move a bit slower....but its not too bad


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yeah it does move a bit slower....but its not too bad


Im a big fan of potm mid big boy arrows


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Im a big fan of potm mid big boy arrows


did that one last time...pudge the time before


----------



## WALSRU

I think we need CM over AP. Keeps the picks slightly more balanced and I can attempt to commentate the draft/bans.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I think we need CM over AP. Keeps the picks slightly more balanced and I can attempt to commentate the draft/bans.


That kills the fun.


----------



## TheOddOne

You can always pick Sniper in CM


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That kills the fun.


Let me take that back . . . . reverse CM!


----------



## evilferret

Why stop there? All random!


----------



## Pwnography

CM is a borefest







go AP









If people pick OD they will be shunned, simples


----------



## redalert

https://soundcloud.com/kaifb/sets/trine-announcer-for-dota-2-1 lol


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/kaifb/sets/trine-announcer-for-dota-2-1 lol


Sigh might have to buy it.

Any word on the Glados announcer pack yet?


----------



## LilBuckz

That announcer was pretty cool sounding. NBA Jam mega kills is the best though


----------



## TheOddOne

Reverse CM flying heroes only.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Reverse CM flying heroes only.


is Razer a flying hero? his "feet" never touches the ground, and what about Lina?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> is Razer a flying hero? his "feet" never touches the ground, and what about Lina?


Yes, any "floating" heroes count as flying I guess.


----------



## mylilpony

Someone add this solo mid guide to the front page http://chaqdota.wordpress.com/2013/09/05/chaqs-ultimate-guide-to-advanced-solo-middle/


----------



## HarrisLam

guys, you know what you need for a mid only that goes faster and is also more ridiculous than anything else? 10 Dark seers

I'm all for captain mode being more balanced line-ups and stuff, but while you're having a better balanced hero matchup, it doesn't work well if you can't account for the player's strength at the same time

For example I usually play carry, but there are carries that I'm better at and vice versa, same goes for support side of things (I can play 4th tide/lion alright, but not shadow demon, etc). what seem to be really balanced on D2L might not be very good for in-house because "alchemist might be unstoppably OP but harris is awful with him", stuff like that.

Unless the captain lets the teammates pick for themselves

I don't know, a lot of you are very versatile and can play 90% of the heros and that's great, just think there are still a few of us out there that's not.


----------



## Ramzinho

i wonder how the inhouse went. links to vids guys


----------



## Pwnography

I fell asleep hadnt started by 2am at which point i was ready to collapse


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i wonder how the inhouse went. links to vids guys


Quality of players seemed to drop which made games painful...no wards, carry having to buy chick, supports trying to farm and not gank ect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I fell asleep hadnt started by 2am at which point i was ready to collapse


:-/ I tried getting people at 8pm EST but could only get enough for a 5 stack so we played one and then at 9pm EST we were able to get enough for the inhouse


----------



## WALSRU

Games will be uploaded here: Rojo Doto

Feel free to drop a like, comment, or sub!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Games will be uploaded here: Rojo Doto
> 
> Feel free to drop a like, comment, or sub!


Been Subbed but after last night I might have to unsub out of embarrassment game of throws from picks onward!


----------



## WALSRU

That's like a double nut kick, you disliked the vid too! Haha

Actually I thought you played well. The picks were weird and bot lane was feed city.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Games will be uploaded here: Rojo Doto
> 
> Feel free to drop a like, comment, or sub!


I liked the Undying game so funny too watch


----------



## Hl86

I have 2 "issues" with dota.
On my main pc, Dota 2 crashes randomly with sli on. 2x670.

On my laptop. I get 50 fps. 50% cpu usage on my i5 cpu. 70% gpu usage 540m.

Is there a fix for above?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Try difference Drivers, Dissable SLI, you dont need it for Dota 2. Run the game in Window Mode - Full Screen.

What CPU is in the Laptop. If GPU usage is low its either because it running out of vRAM or CPU bottleneck.

Dota 2 is more demanding that it has to be. I get ~ 60-70fps with Core i7 2670QM @ 2.2GHz (3.1GHz Turbo) + GTX560M 2GB OC @ only 1368x768 Resolution.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I have 2 "issues" with dota.
> On my main pc, Dota 2 crashes randomly with sli on. 2x670.
> 
> On my laptop. I get 50 fps. 50% cpu usage on my i5 cpu. 70% gpu usage 540m.
> 
> Is there a fix for above?


PC : one 670 will run the game smooth, disable the 2nd?

laptop : how does it run with 70% gpu and 50% cpu, is it good frames?


----------



## Hl86

I disabled sli for dota 2, but it makes the one card run very hot.

Laptop. AB reports 500mb ram allocated. Turning all on low gives 5+ fps. While gpu and cpu usage is low.


----------



## Hl86

Fps seem fluid on the laptop. I get 100% gpu usage in valley.


----------



## TheOddOne

"Lemme kill mid first before we pause"
First blood


----------



## Like78Ninjas

Sorry about my seemingly sudden absence from the IH last night for casting,







in the battle of dota vs wife, wife always wins!


----------



## mylilpony

clock creep funneling would've been more effective with a tankier lane mate (so that the radiant didn't push past tier1 to get creepkills) only had like 10 creep stuck in the trees instead of 20


----------



## Toxsick

good games.
sad about the early gg's tho.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> good games.
> sad about the early gg's tho.


You were just too OP for me!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I disabled sli for dota 2, but it makes the one card run very hot.
> 
> Laptop. AB reports 500mb ram allocated. Turning all on low gives 5+ fps. While gpu and cpu usage is low.


low isn't exactly an option. It makes the game looks like terraria with low graphic settings.

I have a slim laptop (im talking about semi-ultrabook slim) with a 640m and it has bad frames at medium settings. That frustrated me so much because I really thought 640m would have owned medium settings no problem. I was dead wrong. If i knew dota 2 couldnt be run I'll definitely have a 2nd consideration about dropping more that 1k of cash for it. It had unmatched specs and form factor at its price, still it won't mean anything if it couldn't run games at med.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> You were just too OP for me!


wich hero's did you play again? cant remember youre name








i suppose you wasn't mid?


----------



## Xeqn

my 540m runs it fine on almost maxxed settings, i get aroud 35fps stable even in teamfights
running on a 1360x 768 resolution


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> wich hero's did you play again? cant remember youre name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose you wasn't mid?


I'm Doc, you played the invoker mid right? crushed my craptastic Razer well played by the way...really good understanding of his spells and how much dmg you could dish out to kill me


----------



## Ramzinho

man i will kill you








i sucked at that pudge game.. first time ever


----------



## evilferret

The All Mid was great fun but the actual games were a bit weird.

Maybe next inhouse we try to pick what roles everybody is comfortable with. As Harris said, some of us have weak hero pools (I'm like the hero pool opposite of Harris).

Either that or we're horrible at balancing.

Watching the vids. Too many of my fails!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I'm Doc, you played the invoker mid right? crushed my craptastic Razer well played by the way...really good understanding of his spells and how much dmg you could dish out to kill me


haha, well thats because at some point i was just playing invoker every day like on my main account. took a while tho before mastering him. like 2 - 3 weeks. to know what to do and stuff.
edit : invoker is prolly one of the most intresting heros.


----------



## jellybeans69

> Saturday night
> After great day of bunjee jumpin friend invites for a game
> Drunk as ****
> Random Brewmaster while being drunk **** yeahhhh! I suck at brew but i'm fine with this
> 74 minutes of ******* intenseness starring Furion , Alchemist , Visage , SF and Skywrath (dream team right?) failing to push against our iron defenses
> team-fight in middle at our base , **** that lets blaze it go for throne while my team gets raped in middle
> Silencer divine rapier traded to furion sf and at one point to this amazing brewmaster

http://dotabuff.com/matches/302014343

Most f-ing intense much i've had in a while. Megas vs Megas for last 15 minutes of the game. (I'm brew my friend is silencer)


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> > Saturday night
> > After great day of bunjee jumpin friend invites for a game
> > Drunk as ****
> > Random Brewmaster while being drunk **** yeahhhh! I suck at brew but i'm fine with this
> > 74 minutes of ******* intenseness starring Furion , Alchemist , Visage , SF and Skywrath (dream team right?) failing to push against our iron defenses
> > team-fight in middle at our base , **** that lets blaze it go for throne while my team gets raped in middle
> > Silencer divine rapier traded to furion sf and at one point to this amazing brewmaster
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/302014343
> 
> Most f-ing intense much i've had in a while. Megas vs Megas for last 15 minutes of the game. (I'm brew my friend is silencer)


didnt i read this also on playdota forums?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> The All Mid was great fun but the actual games were a bit weird.
> 
> Maybe next inhouse we try to pick what roles everybody is comfortable with. As Harris said, some of us have weak hero pools (I'm like the hero pool opposite of Harris).
> 
> Either that or we're horrible at balancing.
> 
> Watching the vids. Too many of my fails!


Well nobody let me repick Chen, so don't complain


----------



## jellybeans69

Yes you did but it was moved to replay forums which no one really reads.


----------



## bullethose

(i'll say it clearly but man has it been a long time since I have read this thread) I love the characters along the lines of anti- mage with the fast attack speed but lower health and abaddon who is very powerful I find them extremely fun to play


----------



## WALSRU

Please, more abaddon players less AntiMage!


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Please, more abaddon players less AntiMage!


ikr abbaddon is so fun and is lacking content.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Please, more abaddon players less AntiMage!


I only play carrybaddon jk. When i random him that is.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/275644525


----------



## TheOddOne

Isn't carrybaddon a counter to support SB ? huehueeuhe


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Isn't carrybaddon a counter to support SB ? huehueeuhe


Oh noes! Carrybaddon too stronk!


----------



## TheOddOne

Support SB doesn't work guys, too heavy to carry
http://dotabuff.com/matches/303370530


----------



## WALSRU

Wow Lesh and CM gave up some giant feed in that match


----------



## redalert

CM 5 bracers lol


----------



## TheOddOne

Yeah Lesh+CM were ganked by Pudge+SB for the entire game, and Razor was free farming top vs off lane Abaddon, meanwhile I just walked around missing arrows and stuffs.


----------



## mylilpony

Just watch my mirana games please l2arrow


----------



## DragonFang

Is there an Overclockers team/party that I can join next time I play? I can only play during the weekends though... I don't have internet in my aparment near my workplace


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonFang*
> 
> Is there an Overclockers team/party that I can join next time I play? I can only play during the weekends though... I don't have internet in my aparment near my workplace


there is an OCN chat room and guild in Dota. Just ask for an invite when you get in the OCN chat room


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Just watch my mirana games please l2arrow


Huh? http://dotabuff.com/matches/303647398


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Just watch my mirana games please l2arrow


No.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Huh? http://dotabuff.com/matches/303647398


yeah after you watched my game duh


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> my 540m runs it fine on almost maxxed settings, i get aroud 35fps stable even in teamfights
> running on a 1360x 768 resolution


interesting.

my laptop runs 1600x900 with 640m, which is almost 40% more pixels, but it seems to run so much worse than yours

I need to try it again, maybe they optimized a bit through the months.


----------



## WALSRU

Finally getting views in the double digits. Anyone have any suggestions on what might make the dota channel better/more interesting? Appreciate the support thus far, even solo I think I had more fun with the inhouse than anyone else.


----------



## JAM3S121

I play dota 2 when my friends don't wanna play hero's of newerth.

The game is incredibly choppy for me, my pc should be able to run it max setting but for instance I crash reguarly while in que at the launch screen just looking through the hero library or something. its a hard lock up that requires me to restart my pc via power button too.. something I don't like doing. I've tried downloading new nvidia drivers and running the game in sli and non sli mode. Any ideas? I crash 1 out of every 3 times I load up the game and enter que.. usually about 2minutes into que.


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone wanna join my OCN supreme stack with Toxic and Mylilpony ?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Finally getting views in the double digits. Anyone have any suggestions on what might make the dota channel better/more interesting? Appreciate the support thus far, even solo I think I had more fun with the inhouse than anyone else.


you gotta promote it on different sites, I think right now you have too small a draw, not too many people want to just watch pub games, unless there are specific themes/your a known quantity, you gotta find a niche that you can fill and once you have a fan base then move on from there (do what you want) but until then you need to find something, great analysis, great entertainment, prizes, SOMETHING I dont know what though


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Finally getting views in the double digits. Anyone have any suggestions on what might make the dota channel better/more interesting? Appreciate the support thus far, even solo I think I had more fun with the inhouse than anyone else.


Keep making more videos? I agree with Doc, right now you don't have enough to draw people but might be able to get somewhat known by having a ton of videos. I think we should do weird lane setups with smart keywords (like uncommon support/carry builds) and draw people that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I play dota 2 when my friends don't wanna play hero's of newerth.
> 
> The game is incredibly choppy for me, my pc should be able to run it max setting but for instance I crash reguarly while in que at the launch screen just looking through the hero library or something. its a hard lock up that requires me to restart my pc via power button too.. something I don't like doing. I've tried downloading new nvidia drivers and running the game in sli and non sli mode. Any ideas? I crash 1 out of every 3 times I load up the game and enter que.. usually about 2minutes into que.


Try running the game stock without SLI. My buddy runs Dota 2 on a stock i7 920 with a single 260 and gets comfortable FPS. Have you checked the event viewer for any clues? I have a feeling its an unstable OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Anyone wanna join my OCN supreme stack with Toxic and Mylilpony ?


Are you guys using your mains or alts?

Man, haven't seen Tox for awhile and he gets grabbed into your stack.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Try running the game stock without SLI. My buddy runs Dota 2 on a stock i7 920 with a single 260 and gets comfortable FPS. Have you checked the event viewer for any clues? I have a feeling its an unstable OC.
> Are you guys using your mains or alts?


My O/C seems very stable in diablo 3, HoN, BF3.. maybe I'll bump the voltage and check, only issue I have is in the home screen of the game like the library and store


----------



## WALSRU

Agreed guys. I haven't wanted to do too much promotion until we have a library built up. I'm hoping at some point I (we) get comfortable on mic to get a few viewers on personality alone. I'm 100% down to try fun/trolling lane combos or team comps, just throw them out there.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> My O/C seems very stable in diablo 3, HoN, BF3.. maybe I'll bump the voltage and check, only issue I have is in the home screen of the game like the library and store


I've had funky overclocks that were fine for 1 game but not another so personally don't use games as a benchmark for stability.

It would be quicker just to go to stock and check if you still have issues with Dota.

Hey Walrus lets do some stupid stuff like support Ursa/Carry ES teams. I have a feeling we'll be the only ones using those keywords!


----------



## Toxsick

ez game ez rares


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> ez game ez rares


Ez game ez rares ! Bristleback for lyfe

@Ef: Our main of course, but you can join our sub-supreme smurfs stack too if you wanna, always welcome fellow OCNers.

@WALSRU: I think you should cast some page 1 games, or maybe you could just cast my game and see me feed while trying to carry mylilpony


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Ez game ez rares ! Bristleback for lyfe
> 
> @Ef: Our main of course, but you can join our sub-supreme smurfs stack too if you wanna, always welcome fellow OCNers.
> 
> @WALSRU: I think you should cast some page 1 games, or maybe you could just cast my game and see me feed while trying to carry mylilpony


those guys were so mad!
But they made some nice blackholes / vacums must admit it


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> @WALSRU: I think you should cast some page 1 games, or maybe you could just cast my game and see me feed while trying to carry mylilpony


Deal!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> those guys were so mad!
> But they made some nice blackholes / vacums must admit it


They have Centaur's ulti and Sven's stun that's why, if they missed blackholes then we must be in normal bracket


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> They have Centaur's ulti and Sven's stun that's why, if they missed blackholes then we must be in normal bracket


Haha , they did many succesfull Vacum -> Sven stun etc








Ez rares.


----------



## TheOddOne

You lost to Omniknight mid toxsick LOL


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You lost to Omniknight mid toxsick LOL


fy!
it was Bone7, but that ofcourse you won't tell








( still won to kp bone7 hueehu.


----------



## HarrisLam

why oh why valve silently took away the China server?

That I think halved my chances in getting 30ping games

Things have changed. I used to get 30 ping games every game if I pick my servers right (china and SEA), 67ping tops. Now I've seen 150ping or even 200ping games in SEA alone (which is now the closest server to me I believe)

Fix the damn servers valve!!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> why oh why valve silently took away the China server?
> 
> That I think halved my chances in getting 30ping games
> 
> Things have changed. I used to get 30 ping games every game if I pick my servers right (china and SEA), 67ping tops. Now I've seen 150ping or even 200ping games in SEA alone (which is now the closest server to me I believe)
> 
> Fix the damn servers valve!!


Well I've been playing with Toxsick in EUW and I have 150 ping every game even though we have 3 people who live in NA in the supreme stack, so unfair, only if I have 30 ping in EUW i'd be the best player ever.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Well I've been playing with Toxsick in EUW and I have 150 ping every game even though we have 3 people who live in NA in the supreme stack, so unfair, only if I have 30 ping in EUW i'd be the best player ever.


LOL try to convince Tox to play US E!









Practicing with high ping on purpose #roadtoti4.


----------



## jellybeans69

http://dotabuff.com/matches/304732809

Not sure if we were facing the real Skyzoe from HoN here, either way his winrate is rather good so I wouldn't be surprised if it was him.

P.S 150ms are completely playable I often play on USE with ~130ms and their servers are like 8k miles away.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/304732809
> 
> Not sure if we were facing the real Skyzoe from HoN here, either way his winrate is rather good so I wouldn't be surprised if it was him.
> 
> P.S 150ms are completely playable I often play on USE with ~130ms and their servers are like 8k miles away.


http://dotabuff.com/matches/304893491

Bone7 from KP


----------



## WALSRU

^Star-struck









Looks like an amazing game for LD


----------



## TheOddOne

I think my friend beat ZSMJ, so yeah that's something.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^Star-struck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an amazing game for LD


Yeah, bad lane for me. got destroyed by that guy.. ( omn )
Whenever i try that im out of mana in 2 heals , even my autoattack didnt do dmg at all with exort lol funny.


----------



## EvilDevil

Does anyone have problem logging into Steam? I mean, I type in my login details and then nothing happens...


----------



## KellyKelly

zsmj carrying from the 4/5th pos=)


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Does anyone have problem logging into Steam? I mean, I type in my login details and then nothing happens...


well with an explanation like that people will think you didn't even click on login.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> well with an explanation like that people will think you didn't even click on login.


HAhahah. yeah. Well I mean after I clicked on Login of course.


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> HAhahah. yeah. Well I mean after I clicked on Login of course.


I have had similar issues does the button go in/ fade when you click if not your steam client is having issues not responding and stuff. is it saying something like steam booster or whatever has stopped working?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> I have had similar issues does the button go in/ fade when you click if not your steam client is having issues not responding and stuff. is it saying something like steam booster or whatever has stopped working?


I think you're looking for "Steam Client Bootstrapper".


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I think you're looking for "Steam Client Bootstrapper".


yeah that thing bootstrapper-something-something is in the task manager (in processes). Stupid Volvo. I managed to get in after waiting like 20 minutes and now I'm scared to exit it. I even reinstalled Steam.


----------



## jellybeans69

http://dotabuff.com/matches/306674087 eez game

All them illusons to confuse tha enemy








CK+Manta+Refresher for lulz


----------



## redalert

I watched VP today run a Bane, Tusk, ET, Cent and Timber vs Alliance man VP got stomped, 17min GG. Letting Alliance get Io, Chen and NP not the smartest thing in the world to do.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I watched VP today run a Bane, Tusk, ET, Cent and Timber vs Alliance man VP got stomped, 17min GG. Letting Alliance get Io, Chen and NP not the smartest thing in the world to do.


Well you can't beat them even with normal picks, might as well try something and surprise them.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/306674087 eez game
> 
> All them illusons to confuse tha enemy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CK+Manta+Refresher for lulz


Does that actually work? Somehow I was under the impression that using CK's ulti twice removed his old illusions.


----------



## rjames1295

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Does that actually work? Somehow I was under the impression that using CK's ulti twice removed his old illusions.


I think it removes manta illusions, but not the illusions from his ulti


----------



## Zulli85

This one time, at band camp, I clag battled all over the place.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjames1295*
> 
> I think it removes manta illusions, but not the illusions from his ulti


Ah that's probably what I'm thinking of


----------



## TheOddOne

I hope he screamed "HORSEMEN OF APOCALYPSE" when he charged into fountain.


----------



## mylilpony

i scream yolo when i fountain dive. though usually its us getting fountain dove because we got stomped (meaning i buy a smoke tp and farm their jungle). protip: if wisp tries to tp you into a fountain just have a ghost scepter and tp scroll handy


----------



## Pwnography

New Matchmaking is so broken. 4 Very High players on one team = normal rank game...

http://dotabuff.com/matches/303210773


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> New Matchmaking is so broken. 4 Very High players on one team = normal rank game...
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/303210773


its part of the "coaching implementation" 4 good players paired with 1 who dosnt know what a tp scroll is


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> its part of the "coaching implementation" 4 good players paired with 1 who dosnt know what a tp scroll is


On consideration all 9 of the players (cant see anon) are vhigh so im guessing its a bug


----------



## bullethose

I always feel like staying certain characters when playing games like dota 2 with huge rosters I really need to experiment more I keep sticking to pa and abadddon.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> On consideration all 9 of the players (cant see anon) are vhigh so im guessing its a bug


One of the stacks could have partied up with the low Elo guy causing the average skill to drop to normal.

When I started I used to drag my stack of 2-3 vhighs into normal.

Most of the issues with matchmaking seems to involve 1-2 low Elo guys (compared to the game's average) being in a party (so MMR has no choice but to find a similar group).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> I always feel like staying certain characters when playing games like dota 2 with huge rosters I really need to experiment more I keep sticking to pa and abadddon.


Keep working at it. I mained a few herose to get out of normal bracket and now finally trying out other heroes (when my party lets me random).

Also anybody who needs a guild invite, join the OCN chatroom and just let somebody know.

I really need to start figuring out who are hard counters and when I can snake a hard counter in. Been running into a lot of counter pickers.

I'm thinking of having a few setups where we already have a counter to their counter of our main hero. Basically pre-counter the counter to our carry or mid.

Edit: Doc, when we setting up the next inhouse?


----------



## evilferret

Got bored so went over that Dotabuff record.

I'm stupid. Game ended too fast so that's probably why it's ranked normal.

Unless it's changed there are baseline ingame stats for normal/high/vhigh.

Example, you have the top 1% of Dota players in 1 game. 1 guy abandons at say 6 mins and nobody gets any farm or a kill (or not enough). The recording will still show that as a normal game.

Counter example would be smurf account starts playing. Farms a crap ton (more than the baseline for Vhigh) and finds himself back at VH.

I really wish all the bracket/mmr stuff was more transparent.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Edit: Doc, when we setting up the next inhouse?


I dunno man after that last one I'm not sure how to "fix" it


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i scream yolo when i fountain dive. though usually its us getting fountain dove because we got stomped (meaning i buy a smoke tp and farm their jungle). protip: if wisp tries to tp you into a fountain just have a ghost scepter and tp scroll handy


Or just disable allies' help, save you 1700 gold.

Edit: If we want a proper inhouse just play captain mode, it's much better than all pick or all random.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I dunno man after that last one I'm not sure how to "fix" it


We keep trying?

Maybe premake the core on each team so all the less wanted positions are taken?

Or we could just having people come in pre-stacked. We might have to move the upper people around to balance but playing with your usual stack should be more fun.

I'm edging towards prestacked (3-4 players) and just grabbing whoever is left available during the inhouse. Even if I get smashed I'm getting some experience and less stress with your usual stack.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Or just disable allies' help, save you 1700 gold.
> 
> Edit: If we want a proper inhouse just play captain mode, it's much better than all pick or all random.


except for the lower mm guys who cant play certain heroes, or rage when they dont get "farm"...ie our nix


----------



## protzman

hey does anyone have trading cards i could have? not the player cards, but the one with heros on them.
I need:

Tidehunter
Vengeful Spirit
Tiny
Riki

plz plz plz







?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Or just disable allies' help, save you 1700 gold.
> 
> Edit: If we want a proper inhouse just play captain mode, it's much better than all pick or all random.


But I actually like having my team help me!

And usually I'm the wisp with awful relocates.

I would be down for CM. Maybe use AR for the fun games and replace all mid. Had too many people sit out of all mid.

We still don't have enough people though (which is why I think the prestack idea works, we can drag more people in).


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> hey does anyone have trading cards i could have? not the player cards, but the one with heros on them.
> I need:
> 
> Tidehunter
> Vengeful Spirit
> Tiny
> Riki
> 
> plz plz plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I might...what you got for trade?


----------



## protzman

depends what u want? i mean none of them are rare at all, just none of my friends have the ones i need. i'd give u a common per 2


----------



## evilferret

I'll swap you a Venge for another Steam card (non Dota).

You can always just buy the ones you need from the Steam market. Average trading value of the cards seem to be about the same as the market price.

Last I checked each card was about 20 cents.


----------



## Peremptor

That badge stuff makes even the ugliest of the decos look priceless in comparison.

Everyone here already a member of the OCN clan group thing and the steam group? That's a good way to find people to queue with or set up an inhouse. methinks.


----------



## evilferret

OMG, it's Pere!

Most of the regulars should be in the group/clan.

We just didn't have enough people last one. Maybe it was the timing.

Got a question.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCFtPJsyKpk

Watching the 2nd fight, Sand King was able to sandstorm and get pushed out of the AOE. Is there a way to do it yourself? I can see hilarity with that.

Edit: Sun we need to try a new meta! Force staff me as CM while I'm channeling! Want to see if the AOE follows CM or it'll stay in position.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'll swap you a Venge for another Steam card (non Dota).
> 
> You can always just buy the ones you need from the Steam market. Average trading value of the cards seem to be about the same as the market price.
> 
> Last I checked each card was about 20 cents.


i have three bounty hunters? 1 for 1?








or a tusk or a pl?

steam id: virgin nerd


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Got a question.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCFtPJsyKpk
> 
> Watching the 2nd fight, Sand King was able to sandstorm and get pushed out of the AOE. Is there a way to do it yourself? I can see hilarity with that.
> 
> Edit: Sun we need to try a new meta! Force staff me as CM while I'm channeling! Want to see if the AOE follows CM or it'll stay in position.


You can't do any actions while channeling - using your own Force Staff will break the channel. CM can be forced by allies while using her ult, but it will follow her position (unlike Sandstorm).

EDIT: It should be noted that, while the visual effect for Sandstorm does not follow SK, the AoE does. Only enemies within the AoE of his current position will receive damage.


----------



## TheOddOne

I think we do have enough people, beside WALRUS 'cause he is the caster, or maybe change the time to something earlier. All random is better than all mid imo, the last Undying game was 40mins+ long I nearly felt asleep watching it.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Arch!

Being only a visual bug makes it less useful. Maybe in a fun game I'll try it.

Protz, I'll do it 1:1 for any non Dota card. I already hit max lvl for Dota.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I think we do have enough people, beside WALRUS 'cause he is the caster, or maybe change the time to something earlier. All random is better than all mid imo, the last Undying game was 40mins+ long I nearly felt asleep watching it.


Skill/team comp disparity. Last game the other team had no support players and wasn't even. I heard their carry or mid had to end up buying courier and doing side support.

Could also have been us messing up making even teams. Did we balance shuffle for the last game?

If we get enough people we can try to do all mid + AR for the practice games and just make the best possible 5v5 team out of the available pool. Personally don't mind sitting out and just watching. I feel I learn more that way.

So no comments on the prestacked option for inhouses? Get groups of 3 people to sign up as core team and have floaters to even it out.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks Arch!
> 
> Being only a visual bug makes it less useful. Maybe in a fun game I'll try it.
> 
> Protz, I'll do it 1:1 for any non Dota card. I already hit max lvl for Dota.
> Skill/team comp disparity. Last game the other team had no support players and wasn't even. I heard their carry or mid had to end up buying courier and doing side support.
> 
> Could also have been us messing up making even teams. Did we balance shuffle for the last game?
> 
> If we get enough people we can try to do all mid + AR for the practice games and just make the best possible 5v5 team out of the available pool. Personally don't mind sitting out and just watching. I feel I learn more that way.
> 
> So no comments on the prestacked option for inhouses? Get groups of 3 people to sign up as core team and have floaters to even it out.


For me it needs to be a good 2 hours earlier (minimum).

All my mates are eu guys so doubt any would come at 12pm.

Sorry i missed the last one, just fell asleep


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> For me it needs to be a good 2 hours earlier (minimum).
> 
> All my mates are eu guys so doubt any would come at 12pm.
> 
> Sorry i missed the last one, just fell asleep


if we did it Saturday into Sunday I could do 2hrs earlier


----------



## WALSRU

Yup let's try again on a Saturday. Try CM and Reverse CM. If you're not having fun at the inhouse, then you obviously should drink more.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yup let's try again on a Saturday. Try CM and Reverse CM. If you're not having fun at the inhouse, then you obviously should drink more.


Agree, also I can drunken casting with you if you want


----------



## Ramzinho

ok i'm fed up of playing pubs alone.. too much ignorance and i can't get out of low bracket. i'm not the awesome player. i'm just an average joe with base knowledge.

i need couple of eu guys who can stack with me... if u are in the high or v high bracket i will be no use for you. i just need a couple of guys in my level who are willing to learn and stack with me... pm or add me on steam to have some decent games.


----------



## WALSRU

^ he will feed


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^ he will feed


you are dead to me


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Just played an Ursa game ... ... as noob as the hero is ... I really like his play style ...

But man ... Pugna ... It is the first time I played against a semi skilled pugna and I must admit ... He is a P.I.T.A. ... ... That decrepify (sp?) as I blink is such a buzz kill and then he drains me with that immensely ranged lifesteal ... ...

I need to learn not to get cocky though and I must learn to let go of items in favour of better items (didn't want to sell phase, vlads, basher, mealstrom or blink or crystalis in favour of bkb)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Just played an Ursa game ... ... as noob as the hero is ... I really like his play style ...
> 
> But man ... Pugna ... It is the first time I played against a semi skilled pugna and I must admit ... He is a P.I.T.A. ... ... That decrepify (sp?) as I blink is such a buzz kill and then he drains me with that immensely ranged lifesteal ... ...
> 
> I need to learn not to get cocky though and I must learn to let go of items in favour of better items (didn't want to sell phase, vlads, basher, mealstrom or blink or crystalis in favour of bkb)


At least you weren't playing as an int hero


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I need to learn not to get cocky though and I must learn to let go of items in favour of better items (didn't want to sell phase, vlads, basher, mealstrom or blink or crystalis in favour of bkb)


I remember back in the day when Ef was cocky about his Ursa.

Man I'm just busting balls today.


----------



## Ramzinho

well... i watched that ursa game of em.. yeah he got cocky.. but he had some good decent blinks and multi earth shocks








Walsru







u are dead sniped


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I remember back in the day when Ef was cocky about his Ursa.
> 
> Man I'm just busting balls today.


I still am!

Just only in normal bracket!

So already drinking?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Just played an Ursa game ... ... as noob as the hero is ... I really like his play style ...
> 
> But man ... Pugna ... It is the first time I played against a semi skilled pugna and I must admit ... He is a P.I.T.A. ... ... That decrepify (sp?) as I blink is such a buzz kill and then he drains me with that immensely ranged lifesteal ... ...
> 
> I need to learn not to get cocky though and I must learn to let go of items in favour of better items (didn't want to sell phase, vlads, basher, mealstrom or blink or crystalis *in favour of bkb*)


Good work identifying the problem; you'll find that BKB is extremely useful for staying in the enemy's face as Ursa. All of Pugna's skills are blocked by BKB (Life Drain can be cast but will have no effect).


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Thanks for the nice words Ramzinho ... But I looked like an idiot quite a few times where I would Ulti up and not realize there was a nether ward then I would blink and earthshock not realizing that blink had been disabled by the ward ... lol ... ... There was this big angry bear beating the ground in the middle of nowhere like a fool ... hahahahahaha ...

@Joe - I can almost always spot my mistakes which should be the signs of a good player ... but I battle to correct my mistakes leaving me repeating them often, getting fed early leading to me being cocky, overstaying my welcome and being out of position are my worst habbits

@EF - When do I get to see an Ursa game by the legendary ef ... (when it comes to ursa everyone knows your name ... lol)


----------



## TheOddOne

Oh my god is this a thing now on Huskar ? caster Huskar !
http://dotabuff.com/matches/309199076


----------



## kmac20

Had fun stompin with y'all as usual.

Sorry for my bad feed and low gpm.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Oh my god is this a thing now on Huskar ? caster Huskar !
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/309199076


what have they done to this hero.. lol


----------



## WALSRU

Veil Husk... omg I have to try it


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Had fun stompin with y'all as usual.
> 
> Sorry for my bad feed and low gpm.


Dude KMAC stop putting yourself down, its not like its a tourney or we expect you to be pro, and we won man...if anything my amazing 1 man coils/wiffs were the downside...I really enjoy puck but feel like I'm always casting something, orb, jaunt, silence, coil, bottle, phase, blink, bottle again, orb R click...I can do it against bots, or when I'm solo but I guess in a stack I get seriously up tight not wanting to disappoint.

its all for fun anyway so win or lose...have fun right?


----------



## bullethose

I can never find ursa on all pick I just always struggle to find that hero and I really enjoy him. I probably sound extremely dumb but it is true.


----------



## TheOddOne

I have low GPM too...when I play support uheheuheuhuehuhe


----------



## evilferret

Hey good game last night KMAC and Doc!

Hey KMAC, that's why we party up. Everybody has off days (I'll remember this when I fail!







)

OMG caster Huskar? Is this new meta?

Sorry, Odd passed out last night. We try again tonight?

EM, try to find a stack (I know it's hard but try). It'll help you practice more consistently.

So Saturday inhouses?


----------



## TheOddOne

Inhouse tonight guys let's do it.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Inhouse tonight guys let's do it.


Im up for it, would but fun to play with some of you guys









Sleep is overated


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Im up for it, would but fun to play with some of you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep is overated


I hope you won't passed out this time


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I hope you won't passed out this time


Caffeine OP


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Random question ... I was watching the Dagon Huskar replay and couldn't quite work out how he was using ghost scepter ... ... Did he activate it after activating his ulti to stop taking damage or what cause you could see him "ghosted" up yet still attacking (which I thought u cant do)


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Random question ... I was watching the Dagon Huskar replay and couldn't quite work out how he was using ghost scepter ... ... Did he activate it after activating his ulti to stop taking damage or what cause you could see him "ghosted" up yet still attacking (which I thought u cant do)


You can't use normal attacks when you activate ghost scepter, but you can use orb attacks (burning spears, arcane orb, frost arrows)
Basically he's pretty broken with Agha/Ghost since the other teams have no way to shut him down while he's ghosted.


----------



## Pwnography

Nodding off









Nobody seems to ever be on TS or reply in the OCN channel lol


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Nodding off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody seems to ever be on TS or reply in the OCN channel lol


Wait,
I've never seen anyone else on TS3...Guess I'll have to start using it again...I've not been using it since we switched over from Mumble


----------



## TheOddOne

There is a TS channel for OCN ?? someone fill me in pls.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> There is a TS channel for OCN ?? someone fill me in pls.


Not for DotA 2 which is why i was confused. How you guys play inhouses etc..


----------



## evilferret

We just kinda do whatever and hope it works.


----------



## kmac20

Most of it what I say was self deprecating humor (especially considering it was kinda high hehe). But damn if it isn't embarrassing as hell when you miss last hits _with the hero you practice last hitting with._

I hadn't played or practiced with him for weeks, I swear! Also, his damage range is huge! Yeah, all that stuff.

GG TODAY EVERYONE!


----------



## Ramzinho

Did walsru cast/record those games?. I need the youtube link







.

And I still need a stack of players. EU ones. Come on ocn









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> I can never find ursa on all pick I just always struggle to find that hero and I really enjoy him. I probably sound extremely dumb but it is true.


Heroes are sorted alphabetically and u can change the view to grid view. Or easiest thing ever write his name on the search bar top right









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Heroes are sorted alphabetically and u can change the view to grid view. Or easiest thing ever write his name on the search bar top right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


This^, do you know how lazy dota 2 has made me, i don't ever look for anything items/heroes nothing, I just search.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Did walsru cast/record those games?. I need the youtube link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sorry man, I was at a concert last night


----------



## Toxsick

THE HOOKS ARE UNREAL!!


----------



## Pwnography

Little clip of my pudge game last night









Doto why you so confusing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_jkt_TR3T4&


----------



## Tyrker

Been playing for a few months, anyone on EU servers? [OCN] Tyrker here if you want to add me and play







.


----------



## TheOddOne

My storm spirit carried OCN last night woo


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrker*
> 
> Been playing for a few months, anyone on EU servers? [OCN] Tyrker here if you want to add me and play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


add me









steam in sig


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrker*
> 
> Been playing for a few months, anyone on EU servers? [OCN] Tyrker here if you want to add me and play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


why does your profile show u r in USA


----------



## evilferret

Hey Doc, how about the 28th for an inhouse? It's a Saturday.

Walrus want to help me if we start earlier? We can start early for the other guys and have people join. I know people showed interest starting it earlier.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Question ... ... what is the quickest way to jungle with Natures Prophet so that I can get a freakishly quick Dagon ??

I always seem to take in and around 10min to get it and I know I should be going quicker ...

Should I go Large camp then small then large or ... Small Small Large

Also, how do people jungle the dire as I have only seen Radiant jungling guides


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Question ... ... what is the quickest way to jungle with Natures Prophet so that I can get a freakishly quick Dagon ??
> 
> I always seem to take in and around 10min to get it and I know I should be going quicker ...
> 
> Should I go Large camp then small then large or ... Small Small Large
> 
> Also, how do people jungle the dire as I have only seen Radiant jungling guides


With youre treants. i saw often people cliffing with prophet / furion , which is pretty terrible.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Opew_WTWg

make sure you only take 2 treant to tank for the centuar camp OR hellbear camp. ( you probably know what happens when there more then 3 targets.. just incase lol )


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Opew_WTWg


----------



## Tyrker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> why does your profile show u r in USA


From the states, just living here for a couple years







.


----------



## bullethose

is it just me or does venomancer feel just a little bit op?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> is it just me or does venomancer feel just a little bit op?


Nope,

Strongest lvl 1 slow, lots of aoe dmg in teamfight, decent push/antipush.

Non-lethal Ulti, very squish, no hard CC or escape, dmg falls off late.

Pretty balanced ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Question ... ... what is the quickest way to jungle with Natures Prophet so that I can get a freakishly quick Dagon ??
> 
> I always seem to take in and around 10min to get it and I know I should be going quicker ...
> 
> Should I go Large camp then small then large or ... Small Small Large
> 
> Also, how do people jungle the dire as I have only seen Radiant jungling guides


Dagon prophet is sub par. Meka prophet is better if you want to fight early, TP in and turn any fight.

If your a real tryhard just go midas rush into shadowblade and then sheep and win every game. Legit hero.

In answer to how to junger faster. Spawn trees in base just before creeps spawn and go hard camp (maybe not Ursa) and spawn another 2 giving you 4 trees. Then go do small>med (unless you get satyr/golem med, they give so much xp) its all based on kill time gotta think on the fly. Also watch for tps one kill/save helps your team dont afk prophet


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Nope,
> 
> Strongest lvl 1 slow, lots of aoe dmg in teamfight, decent push/antipush.
> 
> Non-lethal Ulti, very squish, no hard CC or escape, dmg falls off late.
> 
> Pretty balanced ^^
> Dagon prophet is sub par. Meka prophet is better if you want to fight early, TP in and turn any fight.
> 
> If your a real tryhard just go midas rush into shadowblade and then sheep and win every game. Legit hero.


the wards are the big unbalance for me as he can get out damage even while he is stunned and when he is un-stunned can get out even more.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Doc, how about the 28th for an inhouse? It's a Saturday.
> 
> Walrus want to help me if we start earlier? We can start early for the other guys and have people join. I know people showed interest starting it earlier.


Sounds good I'll set up the signup for 2hrs earlier and post the link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> is it just me or does venomancer feel just a little bit op?


no man his mana pool early is terribad, 1 gale and you wont have enough for a 2nd early, his ulti is only good if you have other heroes there doing dmg too (since it cant kill) and unless you go semi carry his late game is just non existent.

BTW Dota world is broken, not only have I not seen Sun play a Dazzle in about 20 games, but last night he was playing carry/solo mid OD! and it worked! LOL







and me on a 4/5 role Shadow Shaman (but due to ef being the ward hog he is I think I bought 1 set all game, and they didnt even let me lvl up the chick!)


----------



## Sunz

Picking Dazzle is unfair to the other team:thumb:


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Question ... ... what is the quickest way to jungle with Natures Prophet so that I can get a freakishly quick Dagon ??
> 
> I always seem to take in and around 10min to get it and I know I should be going quicker ...
> 
> Should I go Large camp then small then large or ... Small Small Large
> 
> Also, how do people jungle the dire as I have only seen Radiant jungling guides


Don't go dagon furion.. it's not what the hero is for.. Best way to go fruion or the most common way is u start with a ring of basilius for mana regen and armor and spawn ur tress do medium camp while stacking the easy one. u will be nearly level 3 when done.. go midas. boots, lothars, treads, sheep stick.. then late game deso









Keep an eye on the map for kills hunt and team mate help. you will be sitting on a gold mind with ur teleportation and sprouts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Picking Dazzle is unfair to the other team:thumb:


Sun's Dazzle is OP... no other words can be said


----------



## TheOddOne

Dagon Furion is meh, for 3k gold you should get a ShadowBlade, it gives you attack speed and an escape mechanism (unless they have Spirit Breaker with a dust there is almost no way you can get caught by the enemies team) with jungling you could do the big camp on Radiant by tele up onto the cliff. Items transition should be: Midas, ShadowBlade, Tread (well brown boots before that) Orchid/Hex, Necro 3 if you want to split push like [A]lliance, or pure luxury damage items like MKB or Daedelus.


----------



## Toxsick

i really should change my nickname to : MUTEKING


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Why do people say that dagon prophet is a waste ? ... I have seen a few replays where the prophet dominated so hard ... E-Blade and dagon is a sick combo ... this 1 replay the guy had dagon 5 by like 16min

Even after getting dagon you can still go split push, it's not like it hurts him to kill a lot of people early on does it ?

*:::EDIT:::*

Match ID: 308656781


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Why do people say that dagon prophet is a waste ? ... I have seen a few replays where the prophet dominated so hard ... E-Blade and dagon is a sick combo ... this 1 replay the guy had dagon 5 by like 16min
> 
> Even after getting dagon you can still go split push, it's not like it hurts him to kill a lot of people early on does it ?
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Match ID: 308656781


never liked dagon on furion. its like dagon on QOP instead of other more usefull items.
might aswell go dagon on riki


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> never liked dagon on furion. its like dagon on QOP instead of other more usefull items.
> might aswell go dagon on riki


LOL ... riki needs no help killing things ...

Don't get me wrong ... I am not arguing that I am right and you guys aren't ... I am just curious to get view points ... ... I feel that being able to Tele anywhere and deal out up to 800 damage is epic


----------



## Piorzao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> LOL ... riki needs no help killing things ...
> 
> Don't get me wrong ... I am not arguing that I am right and you guys aren't ... I am just curious to get view points ... ... I feel that being able to Tele anywhere and deal out up to 800 damage is epic


I Do agree that tele+dagon is really cool, however, in my opnion, dagon is only an option in games that you are already ahead... by far.

The cost is too high for what it brings to the table. You could use the gold in more team oriented itens, or split push strat (the most common).


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> LOL ... riki needs no help killing things ...
> 
> Don't get me wrong ... I am not arguing that I am right and you guys aren't ... I am just curious to get view points ... ... I feel that being able to Tele anywhere and deal out up to 800 damage is epic


na , try it, play riki, buy dagon, just killsteal everykill you see. let the flame begin.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Why do people say that dagon prophet is a waste ? ... I have seen a few replays where the prophet dominated so hard ... E-Blade and dagon is a sick combo ... this 1 replay the guy had dagon 5 by like 16min
> 
> Even after getting dagon you can still go split push, it's not like it hurts him to kill a lot of people early on does it ?
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Match ID: 308656781


What you are seeing here is that prophet is that strong you can build anything on him and if played well you will win most games.

Also any1 up for a game?


----------



## evilferret

Could get better items than a Dagon. Cost per stat from Dagon is pretty inefficient and you only net a burst damage ability.

If you're already steamrolling I guess it can work.

Can't watch the replay but it looks like a stomp. The XPM/GPM on the Radient side was more than double the Dire.

Try to find a game with a NP where the stats were closer and a NP picked up a Dagon.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Could get better items than a Dagon. Cost per stat from Dagon is pretty inefficient and you only net a burst damage ability.
> 
> If you're already steamrolling I guess it can work.
> 
> Can't watch the replay but it looks like a stomp. The XPM/GPM on the Radient side was more than double the Dire.
> 
> Try to find a game with a NP where the stats were closer and a NP picked up a Dagon.


It was a stomp with NP doing most of the stomping ... ... I would love to find a closer game but dagon NP isn't exactly popular ...lol

I am just getting tired of seeing the usual NP ... Gayblade and Midas ...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> It was a stomp with NP doing most of the stomping ... ... I would love to find a closer game but dagon NP isn't exactly popular ...lol
> 
> I am just getting tired of seeing the usual NP ... Gayblade and Midas ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNPPIxOhgTg

Dagon NP used to be more popular (or at least in normal bracket).

Doc, we need to play more! And you'll never get the wards away from me!

Tox, stack with us so you stop getting muted!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNPPIxOhgTg
> 
> Dagon NP used to be more popular (or at least in normal bracket).
> 
> Doc, we need to play more! And you'll never get the wards away from me!
> 
> Tox, stack with us so you stop getting muted!


Apperently im getting muted , because im telling the truth, badies cant handle it seems








I will later tonight have been stomping now with invoker , tinker, pudge








especially with tinker.


----------



## Pwnography

How late we talking, im always online from 5pm-2am GMT


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> How late we talking, im always online from 5pm-2am GMT


9PM EST 6PM PST ?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 9PM EST 6PM PST ?


We might have to start a few hours earlier for the EU crowd.

If somebody from EU wants to start it off earlier, they're more than welcome.


----------



## evilferret

http://www.overclock.net/t/1427105/tournament-overclock-net-dota-2-challenge-2-500-in-prizes

OMG it's happening!

Weird, to see it on reddit first.

Sooooo... anybody want to form an OCN team?


----------



## Jim888

sweet I'm in for casual Perhaps OCN, I hope they allow more than 5 per team as I'm not sure I can play on the 29th (work)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sooooo... anybody want to form an OCN team?


me!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427105/tournament-overclock-net-dota-2-challenge-2-500-in-prizes
> 
> OMG it's happening!
> 
> Weird, to see it on reddit first.
> 
> Sooooo... anybody want to form an OCN team?


Oh boy.


----------



## WALSRU

Maaan I organized a big bonfire 9/28 and invited everyone I know. This sucks.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Maaan I organized a big bonfire 9/28 and invited everyone I know. This sucks.


just uninvite them


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Maaan I organized a big bonfire 9/28 and invited everyone I know. This sucks.


I'm with Red. Kick them out.


----------



## evilferret

Seems only Captain has to be an OCN member.

Does this mean we should just make as many OCN teams as possible?


----------



## Toxsick

Lets win this odd.
ez rares ez lyfe.


----------



## kmac20

I'm in!

Who wants this funny (halfway decent) guy on their team?!

IM OPEN TO ALL OFFERS. IN PARTICULAR THOSE THAT OFFER ME A 5-6 FIGURE SALARY OFF THE BAT WILL DEMAND MOST OF MY ATTENTION








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> BTW Dota world is broken, not only have I not seen Sun play a Dazzle in about 20 games, but last night he was playing carry/solo mid OD! and it worked! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me on a 4/5 role Shadow Shaman (but due to ef being the ward hog he is I think I bought 1 set all game, and they didnt even let me lvl up the chick!)


I was in that game! **** THAT HUSKAR YO


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Why do people say that dagon prophet is a waste ? ... I have seen a few replays where the prophet dominated so hard ... E-Blade and dagon is a sick combo ... this 1 replay the guy had dagon 5 by like 16min
> 
> Even after getting dagon you can still go split push, it's not like it hurts him to kill a lot of people early on does it ?
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Match ID: 308656781


It's a waste because you're spending around 3000 gold on something that could be spent on something that would help him split push better. Hell, at that point I'd even consider Vladmir's Offering to be a better item.

It's like going Dagon on Ogre Magi. Just because it helps him burst 1 target a bit more does not mean it's overall a better item.

Dagon is a special vanity item reserved for SOME gankers. Furions primary role is not to gank, but to farm really well.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> It's a waste because you're spending around 3000 gold on something that could be spent on something that would help him split push better. Hell, at that point I'd even consider Vladmir's Offering to be a better item.
> 
> It's like going Dagon on Ogre Magi. Just because it helps him burst 1 target a bit more does not mean it's overall a better item.
> 
> Dagon is a special vanity item reserved for SOME gankers. Furions primary role is not to gank, but to farm really well.


i'd rather have my Scythe of vyse.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427105/tournament-overclock-net-dota-2-challenge-2-500-in-prizes
> 
> OMG it's happening!
> 
> Weird, to see it on reddit first.
> 
> Sooooo... anybody want to form an OCN team?


now i wanna cry.. just when i decide to go on a week off... i am in no level to participate. but i wanted to watch this... please some one save me the match ids .. pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i'd rather have my Scythe of vyse.


I'd totally do that too. Brings some utility into the teamfights and you get helluva lot of damage just from the item itself







The extra mana regen means you can split push more effectively without having to go back to base to regen.


----------



## mylilpony

I'm always pleased to see a QOP/Furion dagon on the other team because that often means we can comeback and win later (rarely lose against it, though we did get stomped by a furion dagon5 a week or two ago)


----------



## Pwnography

Dont know if its a high MMR thing but since ti3 every game has had a prophet, im not even joking :/


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Dont know if its a high MMR thing but since ti3 every game has had a prophet, im not even joking :/


Yeah, saw a huge uptick in invoker too but that seems to have died off


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Yeah, saw a huge uptick in invoker too but that seems to have died off


Yep, to much spacecows ( Spirit breaker ) and Anoying furions.


----------



## kmac20

You know why people love furion? Because they can go play PVE for 40 minutes; their only contribution to the team being stealing farm with incorrectly used ultis. While he is being played more recently, he's always been popular, especially with people who like to not have to deal with a team in any sense of the word. He is, according to dotabuff, the 8th most played hero of all time already, and the 4th most popular the past month. So yeah. And don't take this as hatred directed at ALL nature players, just the bad ones that afk jungle midas for 20 minutes while ulti'ing every time its off CD (this is, at most, _a mere 99%_ of nature prophet players).

Serious time: I'd love to join, or make, a team with you guys.

I even play with some of you fairly regularly, you all know that although I'm no Dendi, I'm no slouch!

I'd love to play with any of you guys, but especially the guys I play with regularly. Sun, ef, Doc, slickz, I'm lookin' at you!

I can play a decent amount of heroes pretty well, and this spans across the 1-5 role. For me I'm happiest playing a hero I excel at, regardless of the position. I'm adaptable.

I do tend to favor side lanes, either safe OR solo hard, unless I'm given my Pubseeker, or another mid I love playing _and_ excel at! So, I tend to love the 1/4/5 roles the most, and I either like to farm the lane to my hearts content, or help my carry farm to _their_ hearts content. But, as I've said, I can play any position, as long as its a hero I'm good at (this means no naga support, to the boon of whatever team I'm on).

Hope to play with some of you for this upcoming event!


----------



## TheOddOne

^Someone picks this guy up and give him BloodSeeker, he's legit.


----------



## HarrisLam

man, id rather see pudge a little less often. He appears in like 60% of games


----------



## bullethose

does valve by any chance have charts as to the most played heros?


----------



## dezahp

Anyone in US time ranges with high skill levels want to try and form a team for the OCN tourny or has a group and wants to possibly pick up another player? I'm down for the OCN division but I want to play the competitive division, maybe play both.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> does valve by any chance have charts as to the most played heros?


dotabuff.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> You know why people love furion? Because they can go play PVE for 40 minutes; their only contribution to the team being stealing farm with incorrectly used ultis. While he is being played more recently, he's always been popular, especially with people who like to not have to deal with a team in any sense of the word. He is, according to dotabuff, the 8th most played hero of all time already, and the 4th most popular the past month. So yeah. And don't take this as hatred directed at ALL nature players, just the bad ones that afk jungle midas for 20 minutes while ulti'ing every time its off CD (this is, at most, _a mere 99%_ of nature prophet players).
> 
> Serious time: I'd love to join, or make, a team with you guys.
> 
> I even play with some of you fairly regularly, you all know that although I'm no Dendi, I'm no slouch!
> 
> I'd love to play with any of you guys, but especially the guys I play with regularly. Sun, ef, Doc, slickz, I'm lookin' at you!
> 
> I can play a decent amount of heroes pretty well, and this spans across the 1-5 role. For me I'm happiest playing a hero I excel at, regardless of the position. I'm adaptable.
> 
> I do tend to favor side lanes, either safe OR solo hard, unless I'm given my Pubseeker, or another mid I love playing _and_ excel at! So, I tend to love the 1/4/5 roles the most, and I either like to farm the lane to my hearts content, or help my carry farm to _their_ hearts content. But, as I've said, I can play any position, as long as its a hero I'm good at (this means no naga support, to the boon of whatever team I'm on).
> 
> Hope to play with some of you for this upcoming event!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> ^Someone picks this guy up and give him BloodSeeker, he's legit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> man, id rather see pudge a little less often. He appears in like 60% of games


you all guys are awesome ! i wish i reach half your skill and knowledge. Don't leave out RedAlert. i've known and heard that guy is dominating and he will kite you all to victories.

The saddest thing is that i wont be able to watch this live.. really i will miss that.. please guys keep up the match IDs.. PLEASE


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> you all guys are awesome ! i wish i reach half your skill and knowledge. Don't leave out RedAlert. i've known and heard that guy is dominating and he will kite you all to victories.
> 
> The saddest thing is that i wont be able to watch this live.. really i will miss that.. please guys keep up the match IDs.. PLEASE


If they forget the match IDS you will be able to watch it on twitch. They still have the OCN LoL tourney on twitch. Nobody is winning anything if I'm on their team I suck at Dota. The only thing I'm good at Dota is I have some cool looking couriers and watch tourneys lol


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If they forget the match IDS you will be able to watch it on twitch. They still have the OCN LoL tourney on twitch. Nobody is winning anything if I'm on their team I suck at Dota. The only thing I'm good at Dota is I have some cool looking couriers and watch tourneys lol


Play Red! At least help me devise every cheese strat possible. It's BO1 and I know there's stronger players in the OCN division.

Happier news, I finally won a Vhigh game. Thanks Odd and Sun! Took awhile but finally won one.

Might have been better if I wasn't messing around but ES creep stack too stronk.


----------



## TheOddOne

I felt bad for that QoP, she totally didn't see me tping back in after my 5s respawn time due to my 30 charges Bloodstone


----------



## neXen

If anyone is looking to trade the rares from the new chest

I am looking to trade for the following:

Jugg Mask
Abaddon Weap
CK helm
PL weap


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> ^Someone picks this guy up and give him BloodSeeker, he's legit.


Thanks a lot man. As someone whos fairly new to the moba scene, let alone dota, that means a lot coming from someone I KNOW is much better than I am. I put in work practicing and watching replays and games, so it really means a lot from someone like you.

@nexen: is that what you're looking FOR, or looking to TRADE?? I have the *new TA hair* i'm trying to trade.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Thanks a lot man. As someone whos fairly new to the moba scene, let alone dota, that means a lot coming from someone I KNOW is much better than I am. I put in work practicing and watching replays and games, so it really means a lot from someone like you.
> 
> @nexen: is that what you're looking FOR, or looking to TRADE?? I have the *new TA hair* i'm trying to trade.


The items i listed, i am currently looking for.

Sorry man, not a big enough fan of TA to take that off your hands =/


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> If anyone is looking to trade the rares from the new chest
> 
> I am looking to trade for the following:
> 
> Jugg Mask
> Abaddon Weap
> CK helm
> PL weap


what you looking to trade I've got the CK helm


----------



## ebduncan

On Nature's Profit.

While **** does give you decent stats which address Nature's need (strength for more hp, and INT for more damage) There are better items to get. Natures is a pusher and can also be considered a ganker (thanks to his global presence)

If jungling as Natures I have found the best way to start is with a Ring is Balisus and 2 clarity potions. Get to the Easy camp at exactly 30 seconds and spawn trees, usually you have enough time to kill the creeps and move out of the way so they spawn again at 1 min. The next item you will get is Midas.

My build for natures goes as follows- Ring of B, 2 clarity potions, gloves of haste, recipe for midas (around the 7min mark some times faster or slower) depends on the jungle camp spawns. (Hell Bears and Alpha wolves are hard to kill early and take out your treants) Next items are as follows

-Power treads
-Shadow Blade
-Hex
-Desolator

You can go Desolator before Hex if you happen to need to buy items before your die kinda thing. You need keep an eye on the map to see if you are needed to tp in and gank or secure kills or push undefended towers. Don't stay in the jungle for 20 mins.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> If anyone is looking to trade the rares from the new chest
> 
> I am looking to trade for the following:
> 
> Jugg Mask
> Abaddon Weap
> CK helm
> *PL weap*


I have the Diffusal Lance and might do a trade.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> On Nature's Profit.
> 
> While **** does give you decent stats which address Nature's need (strength for more hp, and INT for more damage) There are better items to get. Natures is a pusher and can also be considered a ganker (thanks to his global presence)
> 
> If jungling as Natures I have found the best way to start is with a Ring is Balisus and 2 clarity potions. Get to the Easy camp at exactly 30 seconds and spawn trees, usually you have enough time to kill the creeps and move out of the way so they spawn again at 1 min. The next item you will get is Midas.
> .


Hey just FYI man, if you spawn your treants correctly, you can actually spawn 1 set near your spawn, walk them over to the camp, then spawn A SECOND set with your full mana. This means you will have 2x as many treants for that first camp, and that DPS difference CANNOT BE IGNORED (particularly if you start with a basi and turn it on!). This is a neat little trick I learned in a replay video, give it a try sometime. That second set of treants lets you start at the medium/hard camp usually right off the bat, then allowing you to summon the normal amount for the small camp.

Regarding the Natures Prophet dagon discussion, I will say all of this: dagon, which I _normally_ consider to be a _one of the worst items in the game_, can actually be good on a NP _if_ you *farm it fast enough.*

Think about it for a second: a global hero that can teleport anywhere, semi disable someone with a sprout, and guarantee a kill with a 400 dmg nuke. Thats pretty crazy, no?

Early in the game, a 400 damage nuke is HUGE. Even with magic resistance, 300dmg being dealt out globally, especially in the early game (when almost every hero will have less than 1k hit points) is HUGE. It really is huge. Imagine youre playing lina, and within 10 minutes a natures shows up and dagons you. You're dead, no way around it. And if you get it fast enough, and *pull off successful ganks* (key word underlined), it can allow a Furion to snowball faster than many other items. In particular this will be a decent build when playing versus a _squishy_ lineup that is susceptible to nukes.

Once again though, this is contingent on you farming the dagon fast enough for it to allow you to snowball. Waiting to build a dagon till after a midas is useless.

Also please, furion players, PLEASE: *learn to use your ulti correctly!* This means saving it for kills and fights, when possible. If you save it for when a kill is about to happen, that extra burst mid gank, EVEN IF YOU ARE NOT PRESENT, can sometimes guarantee the kill (or even two!).

Also, while I seem like I'm against using the ulti for farming, if used correctly (again key word), it is possible to farm with Furions ulti without stealing farm from your teammates. This means saving it until your teammates have finished farming whatever lane they are in, and ulting after their wave has been killed to *secure farm in an UNOCCUPIED lane*. This again is key. You wait until all the creeps, except the one lane you want, are in fog then ulti for that wave that no one is farming.

If someone is already farming a lane, dont be a dick and use your ulti. Especially if your team needs the farm. If you're in the enemies jungle, and your carry and 3 spot are trying to farm up 2 lanes, dont' just ulti and snag all that farm from them, thereby wasting their time and stealing a limited resource. Only use it to farm creeps that will otherwise going to go unfarmed, while waiting patiently _until the rest are in fog_ so your team can continue farming those


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> You know why people love furion? Because they can go play PVE for 40 minutes; their only contribution to the team being stealing farm with incorrectly used ultis. While he is being played more recently, he's always been popular, especially with people who like to not have to deal with a team in any sense of the word. He is, according to dotabuff, the 8th most played hero of all time already, and the 4th most popular the past month. So yeah. And don't take this as hatred directed at ALL nature players, just the bad ones that afk jungle midas for 20 minutes while ulti'ing every time its off CD (this is, at most, _a mere 99%_ of nature prophet players).
> 
> Serious time: I'd love to join, or make, a team with you guys.
> 
> I even play with some of you fairly regularly, you all know that although I'm no Dendi, I'm no slouch!
> 
> I'd love to play with any of you guys, but especially the guys I play with regularly. Sun, ef, Doc, slickz, I'm lookin' at you!
> 
> I can play a decent amount of heroes pretty well, and this spans across the 1-5 role. For me I'm happiest playing a hero I excel at, regardless of the position. I'm adaptable.
> 
> I do tend to favor side lanes, either safe OR solo hard, unless I'm given my Pubseeker, or another mid I love playing _and_ excel at! So, I tend to love the 1/4/5 roles the most, and I either like to farm the lane to my hearts content, or help my carry farm to _their_ hearts content. But, as I've said, I can play any position, as long as its a hero I'm good at (this means no naga support, to the boon of whatever team I'm on).
> 
> Hope to play with some of you for this upcoming event!


Of course Kmac lets make a team its fun playing wth u


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Serious time: I'd love to join, or make, a team with you guys.
> 
> I even play with some of you fairly regularly, you all know that although I'm no Dendi, I'm no slouch!
> 
> I'd love to play with any of you guys, but especially the guys I play with regularly. Sun, ef, Doc, slickz, I'm lookin' at you!


I'm fine with that, talk to ef hes delegated organizer we might end up having to split into 2 teams


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Hey just FYI man, if you spawn your treants correctly, you can actually spawn 1 set near your spawn, walk them over to the camp, then spawn A SECOND set with your full mana. This means you will have 2x as many treants for that first camp, and that DPS difference CANNOT BE IGNORED (particularly if you start with a basi and turn it on!). This is a neat little trick I learned in a replay video, give it a try sometime. That second set of treants lets you start at the medium/hard camp usually right off the bat, then allowing you to summon the normal amount for the small camp.
> 
> Regarding the Natures Prophet dagon discussion, I will say all of this: dagon, which I _normally_ consider to be a _one of the worst items in the game_, can actually be good on a NP _if_ you *farm it fast enough.*
> 
> Think about it for a second: a global hero that can teleport anywhere, semi disable someone with a sprout, and guarantee a kill with a 400 dmg nuke. Thats pretty crazy, no?
> 
> Early in the game, a 400 damage nuke is HUGE. Even with magic resistance, 300dmg being dealt out globally, especially in the early game (when almost every hero will have less than 1k hit points) is HUGE. It really is huge. Imagine youre playing lina, and within 10 minutes a natures shows up and dagons you. You're dead, no way around it. And if you get it fast enough, and *pull off successful ganks* (key word underlined), it can allow a Furion to snowball faster than many other items. In particular this will be a decent build when playing versus a _squishy_ lineup that is susceptible to nukes.
> 
> Once again though, this is contingent on you farming the dagon fast enough for it to allow you to snowball. Waiting to build a dagon till after a midas is useless.
> 
> Also please, furion players, PLEASE: *learn to use your ulti correctly!* This means saving it for kills and fights, when possible. If you save it for when a kill is about to happen, that extra burst mid gank, EVEN IF YOU ARE NOT PRESENT, can sometimes guarantee the kill (or even two!).
> 
> Also, while I seem like I'm against using the ulti for farming, if used correctly (again key word), it is possible to farm with Furions ulti without stealing farm from your teammates. This means saving it until your teammates have finished farming whatever lane they are in, and ulting after their wave has been killed to *secure farm in an UNOCCUPIED lane*. This again is key. You wait until all the creeps, except the one lane you want, are in fog then ulti for that wave that no one is farming.
> 
> If someone is already farming a lane, dont be a dick and use your ulti. Especially if your team needs the farm. If you're in the enemies jungle, and your carry and 3 spot are trying to farm up 2 lanes, dont' just ulti and snag all that farm from them, thereby wasting their time and stealing a limited resource. Only use it to farm creeps that will otherwise going to go unfarmed, while waiting patiently _until the rest are in fog_ so your team can continue farming those


Quoted for the Truth
I usually spawn treants to go to the rune spots though to deny a rune or scout it for the team to use. Either that or in some cases i will go TP first and place offensive wards in their jungle (esp if they have a jungler). In some cases when the team does a tri-lane and I'm playing natures I will solo lane, and send treants to block camps spawning as well. Don't do it often but sometimes its a really wise choice.

Yes a dagon is a huge game changer if you get it early, but realistically its impossible to get in under 10 mins. Even if you do manage to farm nothing but a dagon at 10 mins. You won't have a midas or boots.

I find the best time to use Natures Ult is right before a team fight is about to happen and you have vision of the entire team. Select a creep wave away from the enemy and when the bounces get the heros its knocks off a good bit of health off each hero. Also your team is not farming the lanes at that time, so your not stealing gold farm. Saving it to secure a kill is a hit or miss sometimes, because you have to have vision of them to get it to bounce to them in the first place.


----------



## redalert




----------



## kmac20

Yee treants for rune control is the classic early usage. I just wanted to let people know that they can actually get double the treants for that first camp if they time it right!

Who needs boots when you can globally teleport with a dagon?







Get your boots after 1 tp!

Also that is kinda the point: this is an ALTERNATIVE to midas. One that allows you to just kill EVERYONE early game and allow them to get nothing. You dont need that midas to farm if the other team cant farm because you dagon them, you feel me? And just like with midas rush, you get the boots after!

Though it definitely isn't easy to rush that dagon, especially if you're me and barely play furion, if you get it early enough it is simply a different way to play the hero. You are now primarily a ganker, and EARLY TOWER PUSHES take priority over late game farming. If you dagon their whole team, and take all zee towers: victory!

@Redalert: lol. I've seen that before, and its still funny. I love that channel.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Yee treants for rune control is the classic early usage. I just wanted to let people know that they can actually get double the treants for that first camp if they time it right!
> 
> Who needs boots when you can globally teleport with a dagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your boots after 1 tp!
> 
> Also that is kinda the point: this is an ALTERNATIVE to midas. One that allows you to just kill EVERYONE early game and allow them to get nothing. You dont need that midas to farm if the other team cant farm because you dagon them, you feel me? And just like with midas rush, you get the boots after!
> 
> Though it definitely isn't easy to rush that dagon, especially if you're me and barely play furion, if you get it early enough, it is simply a different way to play the hero. You are now 100% a ganker.


what do u mean double?


----------



## kmac20

Since the CD for the treant spawn (37sec) is less than the duration of the treants themselves (60sec), if you time your first treant spawn correctly, you can have the original 2 up, send them to the first camp you want to kill, and then spawn a second set in order to help take down the neutral camp faster.

This means you can have 4 treants for the first camp you attack for 23 seconds.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> what do u mean double?


Treant cooldown is shorter than treant duration.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Anyone in US time ranges with high skill levels want to try and form a team for the OCN tourny or has a group and wants to possibly pick up another player? I'm down for the OCN division but I want to play the competitive division, maybe play both.


just a repost


----------



## kmac20

Sooo whose anus is still raw from last night?!









I've said it a bunch to my Ukranian dota friends, and I'll say it here again:

Dont **** with Dirge early game.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Sooo whose anus is still raw from last night?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it a bunch to my Ukranian dota friends, and I'll say it here again:
> 
> Dont **** with Dirge early game.


I LOVE Undying...one of the best killers with a lane partner at lvl 2


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I LOVE Undying...one of the best killers with a lane partner at lvl 2


every time I have ever played undying I have sucked b***s ...

Do you have a match ID for the game where he was played well ?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> every time I have ever played undying I have sucked b***s ...
> 
> Do you have a match ID for the game where he was played well ?


I usually dont like purge too much but got some good info here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-eVebL_rT8

Reasons Undying is good (both in pubs and in pro):

He's stupid good early-mid game
Low item dependency
Decay makes it easy to kill your opponents due to losing strength -- all nukes are far more potent
Decay makes Undying harder to kill and able to dive towers
Decay is spammable
Tombstone is nearly unstoppable early game because you cannot take it out
Zombie slow is deadly early game when no one has boots
Pros coordinate and commit to a fight when Tombstone is dropped
Soul Rip is very versatile in that you can heal allies/Tombstone, or damage enemies
His ult amplifies damage based on how close he is to enemies --> really good for team fights (especially in early game where getting 1-2 Decays off will keep you alive for the entire fight)
Also, due to Decay, he's hard to trilane against (which is popular in the pro scene right now)

heres a pro game with KSI on dirge:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agzvs_bhqT0&feature=player_embedded#t=721


----------



## bullethose

ah silencer you are so much fun he got me my first match with ten kills and like I said previously has been a blast to play ah.


----------



## redalert

I wish undying would get picked more in pro games. I can't remember the last time I seen him in a pro game.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I wish undying would get picked more in pro games. I can't remember the last time I seen him in a pro game.


He falls off much too quickly.

His strength lies in trilanes. Whether against them or with them. The problem is, there are other trilaners that are still relevant much later in the game.

Undying

Needs to be in the middle of a teamfight to maximise his damage amp]
Zombies deal physical damage, and does not scale.
Needs farm to maximize his potential
Current popular trilaner: Visage


Needs a medallion/brown boots/vit booster to be relevant late game
Ultimate provides much more utility (Vision, stuns, burst dps) through all stages of the game
Does not need to be in the front lines to maximize use of his skills
Needs very little farm to maximize his potential

Undying needs a few tweaks to be strong enough for current trilanes. The fact that he is melee also does not help.

I think if they scaled zombie damage (perhaps if tombstone had a negative armor aura or additional damage amp aura).

Maybe even a meager int gain boost coupled with a decreased Decay CD could be the push he needs to be utilized more often.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> He falls off much too quickly.
> 
> His strength lies in trilanes. Whether against them or with them. The problem is, there are other trilaners that are still relevant much later in the game.
> 
> Undying
> 
> Needs to be in the middle of a teamfight to maximise his damage amp]
> Zombies deal physical damage, and does not scale.
> Needs farm to maximize his potential
> Current popular trilaner: Visage
> 
> 
> Needs a medallion/brown boots/vit booster to be relevant late game
> Ultimate provides much more utility (Vision, stuns, burst dps) through all stages of the game
> Does not need to be in the front lines to maximize use of his skills
> Needs very little farm to maximize his potential
> 
> Undying needs a few tweaks to be strong enough for current trilanes. The fact that he is melee also does not help.
> 
> I think if they scaled zombie damage (perhaps if tombstone had a negative armor aura or additional damage amp aura).
> 
> Maybe even a meager int gain boost coupled with a decreased Decay CD could be the push he needs to be utilized more often.


Decay already 4 secs lol







.

IMO not viable to have a support with no CC. He has no gank potential.

Never have the words "undying is missing guys, care for gank" been uttered.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Decay already 4 secs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> IMO not viable to have a support with no CC. He has no gank potential.
> 
> Never have the words "undying is missing guys, care for gank" been uttered.


ez fix

make decay apply a stacking slow.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I really like Undying. He is a very good base defender. In one game where where 25K XP behind an 40K Gold behind and still win team fights in our base.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> ez fix
> 
> make decay apply a stacking slow.


Could work but i think it would make him far to stronk as a solo. Max decay and run at people







but with the slow they could never get away.


----------



## kmac20

I've played about *70* dirge games, and have a about a *58%* win rate with him. I believe the average is somewhere around 48% So to all of you that say dirge sucks, I hate to break it to you like this but you were just simply playing a _bad_ dirge player. Or you were playing in the correct manner to counter him in which case: kudos to you!

Everything you wrote Doc were points I was trying to convey to EF after we lost to him last night. Dont fight undying early and hes useless, simple as taht. Fight him early and you are 99% guaranteed to feed him, and that means you're going to have a bad time!

He is an early game juggernaut, but as I do say he falls off HARD at around 20-30 minute mark (give or take how the game is playing out).

Early on he is near impossible to kill because with 1-2 stacks of decay he can easily gain the equivalent of 2 (or more) vit boosters. At level 1! Not only that but he steals that str for a decent amount of time, and at lvl 1 losing 4str can be around 25% of some hero's total hp. He has a 125dmg nuke (or heal! how versatile!) at level 2, and these two skills on their own would already make him a scary, nigh unkillable hero early game. But then add in at levels 3-7 he gains one of the best non ulti spells in the game: tombstone. This skill allows you to DOMINATE early fights, and to turn would be ganks on undying into double kills.

He is one of the easiest heroes to pull a first blood with, and one of the worst to lane against if you're melee as every time you want to go take a last hit, you risk not only losing hp, but giving it to him as well as a bonus 4 damage for every stack of decay he hits (and this is for every person in each stack, up to 5 if the whole team is there!).

Yeah, hes an early game juggernaut. Arguably one of the strongest level 1 heroes, especially in first blood potential: right up there with Veno and CM I'd argue. He does fall off hardcore though, and late game is all but a giant creep with a nice damage amp aura.

I'm sorry but if you think these skills mean dirge has 0 ganking potential, you are not giving this hero the respect he deserves. Tombstone is one of the best ganking spells in the early game, as well as a versatile spell that can be used for sieging towers, defending bases, and controlling teamfights He has no hard disable, but a swarm of zombies sure as **** run everyone off while slowing them and dealing damage in the process. I've pulled of SO MANY successful ganks with this ability its unreal.

The amount of assists you can rack up is INSANE, especially since the following is rue: people like to fight in the zombie swarm! I dont know why, they always die if they do, but if you fight near that tombstone early on in the game you are going to die, no way around it.


----------



## TheOddOne

Have anyone in this thread registered for the OCN tourney yet ? C'mon guys I want to know my opponents.


----------



## evilferret

Kmac, think we're just getting confused and arguing different things.

Dirge is an okay hero but my argument was that a few teamfights under tower we could have won if everybody TP'ed in.

I still think we should have all in'ed earlier.

They had control of our jungle so I'm not sure playing passive and trying to farm would have won it for us.

I still think we lost due to being outnumbered in the fights rather than Dirge being strong.

Watching the replay, we should have been more aggressive at a few points. We had the hero advantage and sight of enemy heroes in other lanes at a few points and those kills might have changed the outcome.

But yeah we got raped that game. We lost to a starting cliff jungling NP.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Have anyone in this thread registered for the OCN tourney yet ? C'mon guys I want to know my opponents.


I want to play but sadly don't have anyone to play with so far.


----------



## ebduncan

I like undyig and its rare to see him played well. He does fall off late but then again most support heros are rather useless at this stage in the game.


----------



## OCNSubtleSense

Hey guys, Just popping in to try to get some teams to sign up for the DotA 2 OCN members division, remember *only your team captain must have an OCN account made before Sept. 1st*. so grab some friends and play, there isn't a large turnout at the moment so you have a good chance to win even if you don't have the most hardcore team. Registration will close Friday night and the brackets will be put up then too, good luck have fun!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1427105/tournament-overclock-net-dota-2-challenge-2-500-in-prizes


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCNSubtleSense*
> 
> Hey guys, Just popping in to try to get some teams to sign up for the DotA 2 OCN members division, remember *only your team captain must have an OCN account made before Sept. 1st*. so grab some friends and play, there isn't a large turnout at the moment so you have a good chance to win even if you don't have the most hardcore team. Registration will close Friday night and the brackets will be put up then too, good luck have fun!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427105/tournament-overclock-net-dota-2-challenge-2-500-in-prizes


wow it starts monday too! crap I've got a meeting monday I might be a little late to be back by 9 :-/

Code:



Code:


Casual division will start September 22nd
OCN members division will start September 23rd
Competitive division will start September 24th


----------



## TheOddOne

I thought that you can agree on the game date with the other team's captain. Anyway good luck guys I'll be signing up tomorrow


----------



## OCNSubtleSense

If you cant make the starting time just email me at [email protected] and ill try to reschedule for you.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Registered for OCN and comp; one of my guys arrives a few hours late for the Sunday div.

Should be fun.


----------



## WALSRU

I can make games for the OCN division Mon and Wed-Fri nights next week. I'm totally out Saturday unfortunately







.

Finally we uploaded another youtube vid, it's been a long break.




P.S. pardon my consumption


----------



## scooter.jay

Want to register for comp any of ya out there looking for team members?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Want to register for comp any of ya out there looking for team members?


Someone pick this guy up, If Emissary can play I think ya'll would make the start of a good stack


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Someone pick this guy up, If Emissary can play I think ya'll would make the start of a good stack


You really think that I would be good enough ?


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> You really think that I would be good enough ?


I am in if you are be a good way to get better and playing as a full team would make it awesome even if I lose ha ha


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Someone pick this guy up, If Emissary can play I think ya'll would make the start of a good stack


Just play for fun, it not like there's even a registration fee, seripisly I expected Aron of ppl to sign up


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Just play for fun, it not like there's even a registration fee, seripisly I expected Aron of ppl to sign up


I would happily sign up ... but the time differences and the fact I work really crappy hours makes it hard for me to guarantee that I will be available ... also, the ping would kill me


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Want to register for comp any of ya out there looking for team members?


I'll team up with you scooter.jay

Steam ID: nixeustech

DOTA 2 name: nixeus.MonkeyKing

Thanks!


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I'll team up with you scooter.jay
> 
> Steam ID: nixeustech
> 
> DOTA 2 name: nixeus.MonkeyKing
> 
> Thanks!


Added you









Any more care to join us ?


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I'll team up with you scooter.jay
> 
> Steam ID: nixeustech
> 
> DOTA 2 name: nixeus.MonkeyKing
> 
> Thanks!


I wish Monkey King was in Dota, was fun bouncing all over (assuming this was a HoN reference)


----------



## evilferret

Good luck guys!

Also join the OCN chatroom so we can add you to the guild. Might make it easier finding a stack.

Sign up EM! Just do it for the experience.

Think we're putting the inhouse off until after the tourney.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> I wish Monkey King was in Dota, was fun bouncing all over (assuming this was a HoN reference)


Yep... same here!

Monkey King is my favourite Chinese Folk Lore (Fairy Tale hero)... also Son Goku from Dragon Ball Z is based off him...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Added you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any more care to join us ?


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Good luck guys!
> 
> Also join the OCN chatroom so we can add you to the guild. Might make it easier finding a stack.
> 
> Sign up EM! Just do it for the experience.
> 
> Think we're putting the inhouse off until after the tourney.


Where is this chatroom?


----------



## evilferret

Next to the chatbox there should be a + on the top right.

Hit that to search for OCN. Just say something so somebody can shoot you a guild invite.

Actually let me just add you and invite you to guild directly.

Anybody else need guild invites?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Good luck guys!
> 
> Also join the OCN chatroom so we can add you to the guild. Might make it easier finding a stack.
> 
> Sign up EM! Just do it for the experience.
> 
> Think we're putting the inhouse off until after the tourney.


Please no, I want my drops.


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/firstblood


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/firstblood


I want the Glados pack!

RIP Pudge fountain hooks.

Also think Timber going to see a fall in offlane. *Fixed Timberchain not being interrupted by stuns*

Anybody know whats up with the armlet toggling? *Fixed being able to instantly toggle Armlet on and off*


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/firstblood


YESSS! LAN!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I want the Glados pack!
> 
> Also think Timber going to see a fall in offlane. *Fixed Timberchain not being interrupted by stuns*
> 
> *


FINALLY! My Slardar got owned by Timbersaw because of this the other day...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Anybody know whats up with the armlet toggling? *Fixed being able to instantly toggle Armlet on and off*


People use this to add (due to instant strength increase when toggle on) when taking damage to avoid dying when low in health. Toggle off when they are not getting hit and toggle back on when they are about to get hit/take damage - when getting ganked or chased. (CD allowing)


----------



## Jim888

Anyone know what happened with the Alliance vs Quantic game from Starladder 7? I was watching it buit it seems like they never finished. and no replay longer than 5 min on the download (the game was around 50 min when the problems really happened)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> FINALLY! My Slardar got owned by Timbersaw because of this the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People use this to add (due to instant strength increase when toggle on) when taking damage to avoid dying when low in health. Toggle off when they are not getting hit and toggle back on when they are about to get hit/take damage - when getting ganked or chased. (CD allowing)


Wondering how they changed the armlet toggling. Longer CD? Some sort of delay? Are they discouraging armlet toggling in general or is this meant to stop armlet toggling scripts.

Doc, more chests! I want them keys! I'll never use lan anyways!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Anyone know what happened with the Alliance vs Quantic game from Starladder 7? I was watching it buit it seems like they never finished. and no replay longer than 5 min on the download (the game was around 50 min when the problems really happened)


http://forum.gamesports.net/dota/showthread.php?64011-Alliance-cheating-vs-Quantic!


----------



## evilferret

Red you going to get the foil Dota cards? Not sure how this change works.

*The quality of the item drops you are eligible for is now tied to your Dota profile level. You can see your current drop level in your profile page*

If it means I get a better drop rate by going foil I might.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Red you going to get the foil Dota cards? Not sure how this change works.
> 
> *The quality of the item drops you are eligible for is now tied to your Dota profile level. You can see your current drop level in your profile page*
> 
> If it means I get a better drop rate by going foil I might.


not sure tbh


----------



## LilBuckz

Fairly certain the armlet toggle change is just to stop scripts from doing it instantly. They might just make it so it cannot be toggled faster than some set amount of time.


----------



## redalert

that Glados announcer thing so annoying


----------



## LilBuckz

Haven't listened to the Glados announcer, I was expecting it to be good









I would have a hard time parting with NBA Jam though. "Is it the Shoes?!"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Pudge: Meat Hook now pulls the target to the initial hook position regardless of where Pudge is

Really now?????


----------



## evilferret

Wonder if Skewer/Relocate still works.


----------



## Toxsick

lets say its not been fixed. but removed instead. volve


----------



## Jim888

Looking for a few more Players for the casual bracket, mostly just looking for easy going ppl who arent going get upset about little things PM me if interested


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Looking for a few more Players for the casual bracket, mostly just looking for easy going ppl who arent going get upset about little things PM me if interested


me is good seems... i always thought i was decent. untill bone7 outplayed me with omni . lol ( still won the game tho. )


----------



## WALSRU

TheOddOne and Archangel absolutely dominating:


----------



## TheOddOne

No, my death at the last minute


----------



## WALSRU

Ef, Sun, Kmac, Doc, Slickzz . . . Sorry it had to be done




P.S. If you pretend to like my guest commentator Ninjas will bawl like a baby


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Ef, Sun, Kmac, Doc, Slickzz . . . Sorry it had to be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. If you pretend to like my guest commentator Ninjas will bawl like a baby


Aww man! I KNEW this was gonna happen...its ok just pick the worst games you can find me in (dont worry there are plenty) and post them over on the Tourney thread so ppl will underestimate us!


----------



## mylilpony

roaming undying guys http://www.twitch.tv/iceiceice/c/2827470


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> roaming undying guys http://www.twitch.tv/iceiceice/c/2827470


Stop giving my strat away.


----------



## evilferret

Odd, I want my handicap!

Good luck everybody signed up for the tourney!


----------



## ebduncan

just message me on steam, I should be around most of the weekend.


----------



## Jim888

GG guys WP I think that was the highest GPM/XPM I've EVER seen in a dota 2 game http://dotabuff.com/matches/317164626

crazy stuff there Odd, RNG loves you with those runes


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> GG guys WP I think that was the highest GPM/XPM I've EVER seen in a dota 2 game http://dotabuff.com/matches/317164626
> 
> crazy stuff there Odd, RNG loves you with those runes




That's ridiculous.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> GG guys WP I think that was the highest GPM/XPM I've EVER seen in a dota 2 game http://dotabuff.com/matches/317164626
> 
> crazy stuff there Odd, RNG loves you with those runes


looks like a lot of ks going on







You dont see scores like that everyday congrats Odd


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> looks like a lot of ks going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont see scores like that everyday congrats Odd


Thanks.


----------



## evilferret

Odd don't use SF against us!

Must keep using Dusa.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Odd don't use SF against us!
> 
> Must keep using Dusa.


Uh oh you guys gonna ban QoP.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Odd don't use SF Play against us!


There I fixed it for you


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Looking for a few more Players for the casual bracket, mostly just looking for easy going ppl who arent going get upset about little things PM me if interested


Casual? I played with you man and u r far from casual. If I play with u I get owned.. not there yet with most of ocn skill level. But I will get there

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramzinho

Odd.. 910 gpm in 25 min game. I wanna quit now









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Casual? I played with you man and u r far from casual. If I play with u I get owned.. not there yet with most of ocn skill level. But I will get there
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


LOL casual meaning perhaps I play carry, or we do some fun strats, like 5 man RPG style dungeon crawl


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LOL casual meaning perhaps I play carry, or we do some fun strats, like 5 man RPG style dungeon crawl


Or Furion LD Lycan all mid.


----------



## Arcmancer

hey i my teammates are not able to play tomorrow can i get some of my other friends to fill in for them ?


----------



## MKUL7R4

Steam Account: Bruno Swaggot

I often queue in high and occasionally in very high, add me if you're decent. I don't rage but I'd like to play with people who have a decent understanding of the game.


----------



## Arcmancer

i added u


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Steam Account: Bruno SwaggotI often queue in high and occasionally in very high, add me if you're decent. I don't rage but I'd like to play with people who have a decent understanding of the game.


What servers are you on? If europe I will try one game with you. If you hate me so much I will just keep training till you love me again









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim888

It's so quiet around here, everyone's afraid giving their strats away


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> It's so quiet around here, everyone's afraid giving their strats away


I'll let ya know some of mine 1)don't die 2)don't die 3)don't die 4)don't die 5) do everything in my power to not be told to delete dota


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I'll let ya know some of mine 1)don't die 2)don't die 3)don't die 4)don't die 5) do everything in my power to not be told to delete dota


LOL you can still lose even if you dont die, my secret strat is Kill the throne/world tree not matter what, even if I die!


----------



## evilferret

2 Tank 2 Healer 1 DPS RPG Strat incomnig.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 2 Tank 2 Healer 1 DPS RPG Strat incomnig.


pub strat !

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> pub strat !
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Need a stack if you want to roleplay!

You can make a LotR party and 5 man from start!


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> It's so quiet around here, everyone's afraid giving their strats away


5 carries is the current meta

can someone link me to this tournament? i might have a team to join but im pretty much a mercenary right now.


----------



## OCNSubtleSense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> 5 carries is the current meta
> 
> can someone link me to this tournament? i might have a team to join but im pretty much a mercenary right now.


Unfortunately registration is closed, some teams may need a substitute though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1427105/tournament-overclock-net-dota-2-challenge-2-500-in-prizes


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> 5 carries is the current meta
> 
> can someone link me to this tournament? i might have a team to join but im pretty much a mercenary right now.


Only works on pubs where people don't know how to push
http://www.overclock.net/t/1427105/tournament-overclock-net-dota-2-challenge-2-500-in-prizes

Registration is closed


----------



## mylilpony

any comp teams need a sub? holler. mostly support/5, sometimes offlane


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> pub strat !
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Ramz here ya go we won 1 due to the other team not showing and then we lost this one

319679748

Here is Archangels team winning
318473915


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> [quote name="Ramzinho" url="/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread/7280#post_20847250"]pub strat !Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Ramz here ya go we won 1 due to the other team not showing and then we lost this one319679748Here is Archangels team winning318473915[/QUOTE]

Ty







too sad you lost

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WALSRU

What did we lose? I thought we were scheduled for tonight. Man this week is not going my way...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> What did we lose? I thought we were scheduled for tonight. Man this week is not going my way...


no your good...that was the Casual bracket

your with us in the Competitive Bracket which starts tonight


----------



## ebduncan

i'm still having nightmares about that weaver ahhhhh, So farmed. haha


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i'm still having nightmares about that weaver ahhhhh, So farmed. haha


For me Weaver is a pro riki with better kit. Wish to see less of it in competitive doto

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i'm still having nightmares about that weaver ahhhhh, So farmed. haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> For me Weaver is a pro riki with better kit. Wish to see less of it in competitive doto
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


funny thing is I went in thinking "I dont want to play against a weaver" then forgot about it till they last picked him/her/it


----------



## runeazn

If anybody needs needs a substitue i am jack of all trades but prefer mid role pm me


----------



## Jim888

I wonder if next time we try an inhouse we try and set up the different stacks against each other, how it would turn out


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I wonder if next time we try an inhouse we try and set up the different stacks against each other, how it would turn out


Think this is a good idea. Maybe have the semi permanent stacks.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> [quote name="Jim888" url="/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread/7290#post_20852619"]I wonder if next time we try an inhouse we try and set up the different stacks against each other, how it would turn out


Think this is a good idea. Maybe have the semi permanent stacks.[/QUOTE]
We eu servers guys suffer from the different time zones. Plz guys make it as early as possible

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> We eu servers guys suffer from the different time zones. Plz guys make it as early as possible
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Think the next inhouse we're shooting for Sat.

Ramz, start the inhouse earlier for the EU guys!


----------



## redalert

Just a FYI MLG is having a LAN tourney in November in Columbus, Ohio with some pretty good teams Alliance. Navi, EG, Liquid, Fnatic, DK and 2 other NA teams. Besides TI this will be the biggest Dota2 tourney in the US. I will be glad too see some bigger tourneys in the US since almost of them are in the EU.


----------



## Jim888

Next match # 320670717


----------



## offroadz

Anyone experiencing choppy gameplay after the update?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> Anyone experiencing choppy gameplay after the update?


I'm getting a bit but not sure if its Doto or my drivers. Going to mess around a bit more.

I seemed to have gotten my first Doto foil card. Anybody got foil cards and want to trade?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm getting a bit but not sure if its Doto or my drivers. Going to mess around a bit more.
> 
> I seemed to have gotten my first Doto foil card. Anybody got foil cards and want to trade?


What are the Foil cards good for? I keep getting the Tide Hunter card and I just keep selling it in the market... it sells pretty quick for some reason...


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> What are the Foil cards good for? I keep getting the Tide Hunter card and I just keep selling it in the market... it sells pretty quick for some reason...


It gives you exp to level up your steam profile.


----------



## evilferret

The foils are the same as the non foils (but worth more). You get a foil badge and there's only 1 level. Same XP and all that.

I wish you could choose the Dota 2 badge for your position. Be an easy way to tell what positions people prefer.

Ugh, I'm thinking the lag issues is with Valve.

Edit: New patch seemed to have gotten rid of searching recent games by name. Can't search for my own recent games and have to go through their UI. Hope they let you search for your own games at least.


----------



## WALSRU

Super fun game last night guys. Wish it was for real, but glad to practice as a team and iron out the kinks.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/320670717

P.S. Thanks to GonX for letting us crash mumble


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Super fun game last night guys. Wish it was for real, but glad to practice as a team and iron out the kinks.http://dotabuff.com/matches/320670717P.S. Thanks to GonX for letting us crash mumble


1- why is the match on normal bracket.
2- how the hell did you beat such a mobile team.. I am like 100% sure they were roaming you like crazy.
3- Again how did you guys fall on normal bracket????

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WALSRU

1. I have no idea, this was CM and the other team played well together. Didn't feel like Normal but I don't understand the MMR sometimes.

2. We had no banning strategy (my bad guys), but the picks were set up to neuter Lifestealer and SB. Clinkz always rushes orchid so he does well vs SS. Other than that we stayed fairly grouped up so they didn't get many successful ganks. We could have won so much early but we took some bad engagements and focused the wrong heroes. Still pulled it out in the end, I think I'll cast it and upload to YT this week.

3. MMR BROKEN VALVE DISBAND


----------



## kmac20

We won because deso vlads op. We were able to push down towers SUPER FAST whenever we took a fight.

I couldn't believe that game was normal mmr myself. It was a really hard game.

Edit: I noticed it said all of our games yesterday were normal....At first I thought it was just because of the new game mode, but I dunno. I think it might just be displaying wrong especially since Sun is routinely in very high. Vulva need 2 f1x mmr plox.


----------



## Jim888

Go watch it that is not a normal mmr game I thought they lost several times but pulled it out.


----------



## WALSRU

My Clinkz is too pro:

http://dotabuff.com/players/70335064/matches?hero=clinkz&game_mode=&match_type=real

I think I'll have Zealot get on with me tomorrow and we'll pro cast that game. It was so exciting I could literally hear Sun's heart beating.


----------



## evilferret

MMR got restarted or brackets got removed.

Guess the casuals won.

Edit: New patch seemed to have added an Armlet bug. There might be a mini delay but it seems the 2 sec CD to prevent spamming is removed.

Link to Reddit thread about MMR: http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1mz4b1/filter_by_playername_got_removed_watchrecent_games/

A Dotabuff guy responded on the thread;

"Dotabuff engineer here. I can confirm that skill bracket information is no longer available via the API we were using, so there won't be a skill bracket label attached to new matches."

Double Edit: Can you guys get a sub for me just in case? Not sure if I'll be home in time tonight.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> MMR got restarted or brackets got removed.
> 
> Guess the casuals won.
> 
> Edit: New patch seemed to have added an Armlet bug. There might be a mini delay but it seems the 2 sec CD to prevent spamming is removed.
> 
> Link to Reddit thread about MMR: http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1mz4b1/filter_by_playername_got_removed_watchrecent_games/
> 
> A Dotabuff guy responded on the thread;
> 
> "Dotabuff engineer here. I can confirm that skill bracket information is no longer available via the API we were using, so there won't be a skill bracket label attached to new matches."
> 
> Double Edit: Can you guys get a sub for me just in case? Not sure if I'll be home in time tonight.


http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1n0ou7/for_everyone_that_thinks_there_are_no_skill/


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1n0ou7/for_everyone_that_thinks_there_are_no_skill/


I should have said removed from Dotabuff. Sorry!

Read that thread too, was responding to the fact that Dotabuff is showing normal games for players right now.

Only thread I found where a guy from Dotabuff said hey, it's not working right now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I was playing Visage today. Even though i seen him picked a lot in Pro matches never really payed attention to it. Man this hero shreds supports. In team fights he is a monster. Really hard to micro the birds though for me. If i could improve on that .....


----------



## TheOddOne

I will sub for you ef, medusa support.


----------



## Jim888

Ramz DOUBLE shout out at the end to you (one from ef one from me)

sadly a loss...though not unexpected, not enough disables for our team, and kinda out drafted...man I didnt realize I sucked so bad

but as promised Match ID 321703688


----------



## evilferret

Hey Ramz, gave a shoutout!

Lost but had fun! Need to practice more CM mode.

Soooo... CM for the next inhouse?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Ramz DOUBLE shout out at the end to you (one from ef one from me)sadly a loss...though not unexpected, not enough disables for our team, and kinda out drafted...man I didnt realize I sucked so badbut as promised Match ID 321703688


Thanks guys. I really appreciate it. I am so sad you lost. But hey that only leads to being better. 100% agree on the inhouse cm. Just hope we start early and have enough to run a small league

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Ramz, gave a shoutout!Lost but had fun! Need to practice more CM mode.Soooo... CM for the next inhouse?


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Ramz, gave a shoutout!Lost but had fun! Need to practice more CM mode.Soooo... CM for the next inhouse?


Also ef. If you want better outcome you have to use ur mic. We wannna hear ef's sexy voice yo

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Also ef. If you want better outcome you have to use ur mic. We wannna hear ef's sexy voice yo
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


he was in mumble with us!...voice smooth as butter...could have sworn it was Lumi!









also I think we might want to have a "rolling start" time for the next inhouse with perhaps an organizer/leader to kinda get things started for the guys with earlier time frame, then roll them in with US east, then roll them in with US west (I dont think we have a ton of US west guys but It seems we had a few)


----------



## Pwnography

Just checked my prev 20 games on dotabuff,

11 prophet picks and 5 timbersaw :O

funtimes.

also any1 got a link to next inhouse spreadsheet







ill try to make it this time.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> [quote name="Ramzinho" url="/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread/7320#post_20862844"]Also ef. If you want better outcome you have to use ur mic. We wannna hear ef's sexy voice yoSent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


he was in mumble with us!...voice smooth as butter...could have sworn it was Lumi! also I think we might want to have a "rolling start" time for the next inhouse with perhaps an organizer/leader to kinda get things started for the guys with earlier time frame, then roll them in with US east, then roll them in with US west (I dont think we have a ton of US west guys but It seems we had a few)[/QUOTE]

That's good to hear. I just wish I can place with you guys more. Weekend here is fri/sat so max ican good Saturday night is like 7pm edt. Yet 6th and 13th r off for me here so I can stay up till like 10pm edt that is when I may pass out

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WALSRU

More inhouse captain's mode plz! I've been begging for that a while now.

In other news I'll be rooting for Archangel's team all the way. Beastly squad.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> More inhouse captain's mode plz! I've been begging for that a while now. In other news I'll be rooting for Archangel's team all the way. Beastly squad.


Well before deciding on the game mode. We need a person in charge. Who will set times and organize the guys. I would happily do that. Buyt I think this fits perfectly a guy in thw eastern us zone and free time from like 4pm to midnight









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Well before deciding on the game mode. We need a person in charge. Who will set times and organize the guys. I would happily do that. Buyt I think this fits perfectly a guy in thw eastern us zone and free time from like 4pm to midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


yeah sadly my "free time" starts around 8 pm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Just checked my prev 20 games on dotabuff,
> 
> 11 prophet picks and 5 timbersaw :O
> 
> funtimes.
> 
> also any1 got a link to next inhouse spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill try to make it this time.


was gonna be one this weekend but the OCN tourney kinda nixed that...perhaps we can work out another day (I cant put a whole lot of time into it right now due to work)

there is a link to the old inhouse signups in my sig if someone want to set one up just use that. (or you can do something else) http://www.signupgenius.com/ is always an option.


----------



## WALSRU

Next inhouse I'll try to take the lead organizing if necessary. I don't mind.

In other news: THIS IS IN MY CITY!!! (already bought my ticket)


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Next inhouse I'll try to take the lead organizing if necessary. I don't mind.In other news: http://www.majorleaguegaming.com/competitions/60]THIS IS IN MY CITY!!![/url] (already bought my ticket)


1- Lucky bassstard
2- wonder how much is the ticket.
3- I like u to take the lead. We will just follow
4- I neef a souvenir out of this tourney. A 2$ pumper sticker will do









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WALSRU

Ticket is $35 for all weekend access. I'm going with mad cash in pocket hoping for lockless luckboxes hahaha


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Next inhouse I'll try to take the lead organizing if necessary. I don't mind.
> 
> In other news: THIS IS IN MY CITY!!! (already bought my ticket)


I'm usually up about 2hrs from there around that time of year, sadly this year I am not :-/


----------



## WALSRU

Come to Columbus, I'll buy you a beer... if you're old enough.


----------



## redalert

They just added RS.int formerly Kaipi to that event yesterday . I wonder if the current Dota MLG TV ticket is good for that event too or a separate ticket. I know I won't be watching that tourney with all the twitch kappa tards.


----------



## mylilpony

http://binarybeast.com/xDOTA21309111

calling Team Life vs Pretty Boy Swag


----------



## LilBuckz

Got a natures prophet plushie, incoming flower treants


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They just added RS.int formerly Kaipi to that event yesterday . I wonder if the current Dota MLG TV ticket is good for that event too or a separate ticket. I know I won't be watching that tourney with all the twitch kappa tards.


No the current MLG Ticket only works until Full Sail (Oct 16th-18th) you gotta buy a separate ticket for the MLG Columbus LAN.

Uh oh how did Stay Free lose to Keyd team?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Ticket is $35 for all weekend access. I'm going with mad cash in pocket hoping for lockless luckboxes hahaha


You lucky! Only thing going around in my area right now is the League of Legends World Championships @ Staples Center, Los Angeles...


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Come to Columbus, I'll buy you a beer... if you're old enough.


Trust me I'm way older than legit age









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They just added RS.int formerly Kaipi to that event yesterday . I wonder if the current Dota MLG TV ticket is good for that event too or a separate ticket. I know I won't be watching that tourney with all the twitch kappa tards.


Kappa keepo winwaker sheevertits I just wish I can mute those tards on the twitch chat

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Kappa keepo winwaker sheevertits I just wish I can mute those tards on the twitch chat
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


They need to go onto their Facebook accounts and post more Ducky face pics of themselves and stay off the chat trying to be funny


----------



## evilferret

Walrus if they have the Puck tshirt or the plushies can you grab me a few? Can paypal you the cost + shipping.

Maybe a CK tshirt.

https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/382934442857496576

So not sure if you still get an free Flower Treant if you get to grab one of the items.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Come to Columbus, I'll buy you a beer... if you're old enough.


Plenty old, but dont touch the stuff

dying for a batrider shirt...just no coin for it!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Just had a wicked game with Ursa ... ... Once he snowballs ... he is almost unstoppable (gotta stop fountain diving)

http://dotabuff.com/matches/322508103


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Walrus if they have the Puck tshirt or the plushies can you grab me a few? Can paypal you the cost + shipping.
> 
> Maybe a CK tshirt.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/382934442857496576
> 
> So not sure if you still get an free Flower Treant if you get to grab one of the items.


Dont lie you know you want a Drow ranger shirt


----------



## WALSRU

I don't know Ef, are we that close? Hmmmm?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Dont lie you know you want a Drow ranger shirt


I want any Dota item that gives me digital unlocks. Actually I should have picked up the Drow tshirt when it was on sale last time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I don't know Ef, are we that close? Hmmmm?


But I love you long time!

Oh when is new videos being uploaded?


----------



## kmac20

So you guys are telling me you dont spam Kappa in twitch chat?

Isn't that the entire reason the chat exists?


----------



## Makyl

Anyone using linux for dota?

I used to get 100+fps in windows and in linux I am getting around 40-55 fps. It feels weird now. I have installed the latest drivers. Anyone?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Just had a wicked game with Ursa ... ... Once he snowballs ... he is almost unstoppable (gotta stop fountain diving)
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/322508103


You gotta step your game up buddy.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I want any Dota item that gives me digital unlocks. Actually I should have picked up the Drow tshirt when it was on sale last time.
> But I love you long time!
> 
> Oh when is new videos being uploaded?


I just bought the CK shirt. I would of bought the jugg one but its eh too me. If you see people trying Abaddon carry blame Loda. Alliance was toying with some team in WePlay they beat them in like 10 minutes the 1st game. Loda went midas, phase, drum, blink, SnY, AC and Skull basher was so funny to watch


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> So you guys are telling me you dont spam Kappa in twitch chat?
> 
> Isn't that the entire reason the chat exists?


Nope.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You gotta step your game up buddy.


step up my game as in ? ... non noob hereos ?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makyl*
> 
> Anyone using linux for dota?
> 
> I used to get 100+fps in windows and in linux I am getting around 40-55 fps. It feels weird now. I have installed the latest drivers. Anyone?


what drivers are you using? I had to mess around with using different ones to find the best frame rate (ATI user here)


----------



## chubadub

Would any of you be as kind as to pm me with the info on the steam group, chat channel name, and guild if theres an available spot?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> step up my game as in ? ... non noob hereos ?


More kills die less.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> More kills die less.


I know in some games I feed a bit but that is generally when the whole team is doing horribly and they get fed ... ... the game I linked I only had like 3 deaths ? ... lol


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I know in some games I feed a bit but that is generally when the whole team is doing horribly and they get fed ... ... the game I linked I only had like 3 deaths ? ... lol


Haha I was joking


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chubadub*
> 
> Would any of you be as kind as to pm me with the info on the steam group, chat channel name, and guild if theres an available spot?


Search for channel OCN in game. Say you want a guild invite and somebody will add you. If you want just PM me your steam ID and i'll add you when I can.

Zulli or one of the admins for the OCN group needs to add you so PM them.

Damn Em, you're getting a lot better!


----------



## kmac20

Damn I tried throwing that PL game so hard guys. Unfortunately my efforts were unsuccessful


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Damn I tried throwing that PL game so hard guys. Unfortunately my efforts were unsuccessful


Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toxsick

Tinker, insta hex.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Damn I tried throwing that PL game so hard guys. Unfortunately my efforts were unsuccessful


Kmac why don't I have you on my friend list. Add me. I'm not a good player. Still learning lots.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Tinker, insta hex.


You too mate add me. I like watching your games ocn elite so I learn.

I got most of the basics figured out. Map awareness got better. Some knowledge about warding spots. Working on aggro and creep balance. Meanwhile I'm trying to learn the stacking auras and the heroes that go together well.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ebduncan

Hmms, lots of chatter in the past 24 hours.

When is the next inhouse? I'd love to play with some more gal or guys in some CM mode. Maybe even 1v1 mid just for giggles.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> You too mate add me. I like watching your games ocn elite so I learn.
> 
> I got most of the basics figured out. Map awareness got better. Some knowledge about warding spots. Working on aggro and creep balance. Meanwhile I'm trying to learn the stacking auras and the heroes that go together well.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


How do you mean, you watch my games?

im adding you.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> [quote name="Ramzinho" url="/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread/7360#post_20870619"]You too mate add me. I like watching your games ocn elite so I learn. I got most of the basics figured out. Map awareness got better. Some knowledge about warding spots. Working on aggro and creep balance. Meanwhile I'm trying to learn the stacking auras and the heroes that go together well. Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


How do you mean, you watch my games?im adding you.[/QUOTE]
I watch sun doc and ef when they play. I try to learn how they move. Their situational item choices etc. I just want to get better

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Hmms, lots of chatter in the past 24 hours. When is the next inhouse? I'd love to play with some more gal or guys in some CM mode. Maybe even 1v1 mid just for giggles.


If you wanna test your quality go 1vs1 against oddon or redalert. You might wanna kill yourself self afterwards though









I guess next inhouse will b on the 5th as this weekend there is still the ocn tourney

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WALSRU

This is the silliest game I've played in a while, hilarious teammates.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This is the silliest game I've played in a while, hilarious teammates. [VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMtqmewOc0s[/VIDEO]


Can we see buff link or id

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Nvm Tapatalk didn't show it


----------



## neXen

Just bought my MLG ticket and my bus ticket down.

Anyone else going there?

Not sure where to stay, looking into couch surfing but im not sure if that is even remotely safe.

If some OCN buds need an extra person to split a place with, i am open.

Just looking to meet some normal people at the event, and talks some Dota

Will be my first Esport event, so i am looking forward to it


----------



## WALSRU

Ninjas and I will be there. We don't live that close to Cbus either, just barely close enough to commute. We'll definitely meet up with any OCN'ers going.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Just bought my MLG ticket and my bus ticket down.
> 
> Anyone else going there?
> 
> Not sure where to stay, looking into couch surfing but im not sure if that is even remotely safe.
> 
> If some OCN buds need an extra person to split a place with, i am open.
> 
> *Just looking to meet some normal people at the event, and talks some Dota*
> 
> Will be my first Esport event, so i am looking forward to it


Uh oh...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Just bought my MLG ticket and my bus ticket down.
> 
> Anyone else going there?
> 
> Not sure where to stay, looking into couch surfing but im not sure if that is even remotely safe.
> 
> If some OCN buds need an extra person to split a place with, i am open.
> 
> Just looking to meet some normal people at the event, and talks some Dota
> 
> Will be my first Esport event, so i am looking forward to it


Couch Surfing is safe if you use one of the reliable sites like https://www.couchsurfing.org/

as far as "normal people" go I think your pretty well out of luck, OCN as a general rule are not "normal" people, we're enthusiasts which is usually not the "Average" or "Norm" now if your looking for people who are the "Norm" or "Average" for OCN then I think you might be a bit closer to reality.

so far I think the vast majority of people on here are pretty cool, however I know many people who think them/us strange (or not "normal")


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Ninjas and I will be there. We don't live that close to Cbus either, just barely close enough to commute. We'll definitely meet up with any OCN'ers going.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Uh oh...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Couch Surfing is safe if you use one of the reliable sites like https://www.couchsurfing.org/
> 
> as far as "normal people" go I think your pretty well out of luck, OCN as a general rule are not "normal" people, we're enthusiasts which is usually not the "Average" or "Norm" now if your looking for people who are the "Norm" or "Average" for OCN then I think you might be a bit closer to reality.
> 
> so far I think the vast majority of people on here are pretty cool, however I know many people who think them/us strange (or not "normal")


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Ninjas and I will be there. We don't live that close to Cbus either, just barely close enough to commute. We'll definitely meet up with any OCN'ers going.


Haha

when i was referring to normal, i meant more in the sense of compared to the "brony guy" from the TI3 interviews.

yup, that was the couch surfing website i was using.

Hopefully i will make it back home will everything i left with.

If you guys want to meet up, feel free to PM me.

Did anyone buy VIP tickets?


----------



## chubadub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I watch sun doc and ef when they play. I try to learn how they move. Their situational item choices etc. I just want to get better


Game is hard


----------



## evilferret

Sooo... I think Doc just called us weird people.









All the people going to MLG making me jelly. Have fun guys!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sooo... I think Doc just called us weird people. All the people going to MLG making me jelly. Have fun guys!


Well you can still buy a plane ticket n go. For me. It wil never happen here.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sooo... I think Doc just called us weird people. All the people going to MLG making me jelly. Have fun guys!


Trust me ef we r wierdos to most of the people. We play dota. We have a sense of victory achieving 50mhz overclock more than normal. We judge video cards by the difference of fps per $. We r enthusiasts and more









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sooo... I think Doc just called us weird people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the people going to MLG making me jelly. Have fun guys!


only in the sense of "not average" or "not normal"


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Haha
> 
> when i was referring to normal, i meant more in the sense of compared to the "brony guy" from the TI3 interviews.


My team that competes in the OCN tourney is called My Little Pwnies, I guess you've came to the wrong neighbourhood.


----------



## Jim888




----------



## speedyeggtart

I don't know if anyone noticed, but since the new update you can sell most of your items now in the steam market.... been selling some duplicate items and rares...


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> I don't know if anyone noticed, but since the new update you can sell most of your items now in the steam market.... been selling some duplicate items and rares... :thumb:


You can sell those items which have been removed from the drop system.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> My team that competes in the OCN tourney is called My Little Pwnies, I guess you've came to the wrong neighbourhood.


I was not trying to insult anyone,

i just dont want to meetup and have this kind of conversation...


----------



## redalert

A new kunkka sword that has a special animation for tidebringer its around 1:05 mark in the video


----------



## evilferret

Most of the new chest items seem lackluster. The unusual courier effect is pretty sweet though.

Oh Red, if you get the new Kunkka sword, equip it first before game. Swap to the Whaleblade and you'll have the Whaleblade sword + coin effect after you respawn.


----------



## Toxsick

i tried to sell my dragon pudge hook , but doesn't seem to sell.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i tried to sell my dragon pudge hook , but doesn't seem to sell.


How much are you selling it for ? Maybe because the price was a bit steep ? I know ef is wanting to get one.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> How much are you selling it for ? Maybe because the price was a bit steep ? I know ef is wanting to get one.


50 is the normal price. even some sold at 100.


----------



## Toxsick

back in the day when the hook looked amazing.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 50 is the normal price. even some sold at 100.


50 is much cheaper than the normal price, I don't know why your isn't sold yet.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> back in the day when the hook looked amazing.


did they change something about it, if they have'nt then the hook is easily 54k. just wait it''ll go soon. i've been trying to sell my orange ed demon for a while too.. no luck


----------



## Ramzinho

why do i get access to match ID: 321703688 denied


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> why do i get access to match ID: 321703688 denied


must be a game I won, Valve is bound and determined to refuse access to anyone to have proof that I actually have won a game


----------



## Ramzinho

lol it's the game u lost at the ocn tourney








the tourney has no tickets. why is it blocked?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> did they change something about it, if they have'nt then the hook is easily 54k. just wait it''ll go soon. i've been trying to sell my orange ed demon for a while too.. no luck


they changed the visuals when you hook. now it looks like a normal hook but with dragonclaw thing. lol.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> they changed the visuals when you hook. now it looks like a normal hook but with dragonclaw thing. lol.


the bone chain used to go all the way. did they remove that? if so it's bad


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> why do i get access to match ID: 321703688 denied


heres the replay file if anyone wants to see me lose

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1901300/321703688.dem
just drop it in this folder:

Steam -> steamapps -> common -> dota 2 beta -> dota -> replays


----------



## mylilpony

speaking of pudge just got to roam with him pretty fun. mess with their jungler, take their cs, make them ragequit


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> speaking of pudge just got to roam with him pretty fun. mess with their jungler, take their cs, make them ragequit


LOL thats always fun


----------



## kmac20

Who wants to play?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Who wants to play?


Ramz I think was looking for some ppl


----------



## kmac20

Hey does anyone play in IXDL? Im thinking of playing in the open league and wanna know if anyone has experience with it.


----------



## mylilpony

So who were on the OCN teams? How do two teams not show up? Doesn't look good on OCN ....it will discourage future OCN only divisions


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> So who were on the OCN teams? How do two teams not show up? Doesn't look good on OCN ....it will discourage future OCN only divisions


My team would've been there, but the match times we were sent listed *Sunday* as the day for the OCN division. We just found out and bent over backwards to get ready (one of my guys set up in the kitchen of the house he moved into this morning), but it looks like we won't be getting play. Very frustrated that this came out of a typo that the organizers made.


----------



## OCNKenobi

Hi JoeWalsh,

I've sent you a PM and would like to talk with you if possible.


----------



## TheOddOne

Well played guys.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks for the games! We'll get you next time Odd!

Lost but had fun.

Arch, hope you figure something out!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> My team would've been there, but the match times we were sent listed *Sunday* as the day for the OCN division. We just found out and bent over backwards to get ready (one of my guys set up in the kitchen of the house he moved into this morning), but it looks like we won't be getting play. Very frustrated that this came out of a typo that the organizers made.


Yeah that sucks, I hope something can be worked out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Well played guys.


yeah well it would help if I didnt learn in the middle of the match that shuri toss does 1/3 my hp at lvl 3

GG anyway


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Yeah that sucks, I hope something can be worked out
> yeah well it would help if I didnt learn in the middle of the match that shuri toss does 1/3 my hp at lvl 3
> 
> GG time to go learn from the replays


----------



## mylilpony

Here's a replay...cast starts at 1 hr mark lol

http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/b/465758686


----------



## TheOddOne

Heh, ban visage next time then


----------



## redalert

gg fellas I just finished watching the both games


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> gg fellas I just finished watching the both games


Play with us next tourney Red!


----------



## HarrisLam

so i can see that the replay filter at recent games has changed. One can no longer filter games for yourself and check for your own MMR.

So now is there no way to check your own MMR anymore?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so i can see that the replay filter at recent games has changed. One can no longer filter games for yourself and check for your own MMR.
> 
> So now is there no way to check your own MMR anymore?


It's annoying but you need to check your recent games. Get all the match ID's and than use Match ID and skill bracket.

Expecting this to get patched out when Volvo finds out.


----------



## redalert

http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv Purge and Blitz casting


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv Purge and Blitz casting


thanks man.. will watch a bit


----------



## WALSRU

Currently on a 5 game losing streak. Playing with Arch and Slurve last night was hilarious though.


----------



## mylilpony

My weekends are usually dotted with losses, so i try not to play *as* much. Then again i hit 2,222 hours this week so...


----------



## kmac20

Dat void game......


----------



## speedyeggtart

So out of thousands of active game ques my team ironically randomly qued against some OCN members on the last day of Sept 2013...

During our first Roshan attempt BTU_Ebduncan's kamikaze Gyro distracted us and we did not even realize no one on our team took the Aegis - Distruputer got lucky when he accidently glimpse Power of 3's hasted Night Stalker right before he could snatch the aegis (we did not even know it was still lying on the floor)! We finally realized after the team fight that no one picked up Aegis...









The lucky glimpse was around the 33 minute mark.

Match ID 328963971

Overall it was one of the most fun game of DOTA 2 I had in awhile... my apologies to BTU_Ebduncan though, I told my whole team







to focus on his Gyro once I recognized he was from OCN and that we might get pwned...









Game could have still went either way near the end of the game... one wombo combo + weaver could team wipe us = GG.


----------



## TheOddOne

Are we having an inhouse this saturday guys ?


----------



## Ramzinho

i hope so.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Are we having an inhouse this saturday guys ?


sure, lets try it without any sign up just ask people to show up and spread the times

Rams what time will you be on to start it for the OCN EU division?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> So out of thousands of active game ques my team ironically randomly qued against some OCN members on the last day of Sept 2013...
> 
> During our first Roshan attempt BTU_Ebduncan's kamikaze Gyro distracted us and we did not even realize no one on our team took the Aegis - Distruputer got lucky when he accidently glimpse Power of 3's hasted Night Stalker right before he could snatch the aegis (we did not even know it was still lying on the floor)! We finally realized after the team fight that no one picked up Aegis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lucky glimpse was around the 33 minute mark.
> 
> Match ID 328963971
> 
> Overall it was one of the most fun game of DOTA 2 I had in awhile... my apologies to BTU_Ebduncan though, I told my whole team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to focus on his Gyro once I recognized he was from OCN and that we might get pwned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game could have still went either way near the end of the game... one wombo combo + weaver could team wipe us = GG.


nm watched the replay...gg that would have been fun to play in


----------



## Jim888

dbl post ftl


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

online right now, anyone looking to group up?

Playing with one or two is so much better than solo searching.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> online right now, anyone looking to group up?
> 
> Playing with one or two is so much better than solo searching.


getting on in 10 min


----------



## mylilpony

anyone have bulk keys they want to sell or know a reputable trader?


----------



## chubadub

add me up for games! http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198024382075

im in the lower end of the high skill bracket us e-w


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> anyone have bulk keys they want to sell or know a reputable trader?


I should have ~230 keys by next week. if you are interested pm me.

Not sure if that's enough for what you are looking for, but should be a dent in your amount.


----------



## Ramzinho

i've to say i'm worried about EF. it's the first time in 3 month i see him offline









EF where are you mate


----------



## kmac20

Anyone want the new Ench item?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i've to say i'm worried about EF. it's the first time in 3 month i see him offline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EF where are you mate


Government shutdown here in the US...obv must be affecting him, that or power outage?


----------



## TheOddOne





What a mind, what a God...EE Sama shows no mercy even in pub.


----------



## Peremptor

Everyone here already a member of the OCN guild? That's a great way to round up a few ocn stalwarts for a game. Works for me when I remember to do it.


----------



## mylilpony

forgot you can make announcememnts and discussions in the ocn dota steam group


----------



## Peremptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> forgot you can make announcememnts and discussions in the ocn dota steam group


I think everyone forgot about that. I haven't checked it myself in ages.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> Everyone here already a member of the OCN guild? That's a great way to round up a few ocn stalwarts for a game. Works for me when I remember to do it.


Hi Pere.


----------



## Ramzinho

are we having an inhouse or not? do we have enough euro guys ? come on European Ocn







let's play next saturday.


----------



## evilferret

Pere can you add a few more admins to the OCN Dota group?

Only you, Zulli and a third guy I never seen seem to be able to post announcements.

We could use the announcements there for more inhouses and stuff.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Pere can you add a few more admins to the OCN Dota group?
> 
> Only you, Zulli and a third guy I never seen seem to be able to post announcements.
> 
> We could use the announcements there for more inhouses and stuff.


yeah I've msged Zulli in the past to get announcements out but I've not seen him around in a while


----------



## chubadub

Hi there add me up http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198024382075

Id like to get into the guild for stack mm, im in the lower (like really low) end of the high skill bracket with a preference for hard-roaming support.

I suck donkey balls at TA but can chen well, never meepoed or invoked cause my brain is average sized, love jugg and luna and hate kotl.

game is hard, thats great


----------



## speedyeggtart

Looks like some teams that played in the OCN DOTA 2 Challenge in the Competitive and OCN divisons are competiting for spots for the MLG Championship in Columbus, Ohio...

I see Pat Dota, and I think Pretty Boy Swag on MLG's live TwitchTV channel:

http://www.twitch.tv/mlg


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Looks like some teams that played in the OCN DOTA 2 Challenge in the Competitive and OCN divisons are competiting for spots for the MLG Championship in Columbus, Ohio...
> 
> I see Pat Dota, and I think Pretty Boy Swag on MLG's live TwitchTV channel:
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/mlg


Yeah Pretty Boy Swag is qualified for the Full Sail one already, but they need to win that one to qualify for Columbus though.


----------



## Peremptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Pere can you add a few more admins to the OCN Dota group?
> 
> Only you, Zulli and a third guy I never seen seem to be able to post announcements.
> 
> We could use the announcements there for more inhouses and stuff.


I'll google how but... who should/needs to be promoted? Seems like most of you don't use the same nick for steam as you do OCN.


----------



## TheOddOne

I nominate EF cuz he never goes offline even when his government got shut down. Such is life in America.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> So out of thousands of active game ques my team ironically randomly qued against some OCN members on the last day of Sept 2013...
> 
> During our first Roshan attempt BTU_Ebduncan's kamikaze Gyro distracted us and we did not even realize no one on our team took the Aegis - Distruputer got lucky when he accidently glimpse Power of 3's hasted Night Stalker right before he could snatch the aegis (we did not even know it was still lying on the floor)! We finally realized after the team fight that no one picked up Aegis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lucky glimpse was around the 33 minute mark.
> 
> Match ID 328963971
> 
> Overall it was one of the most fun game of DOTA 2 I had in awhile... my apologies to BTU_Ebduncan though, I told my whole team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to focus on his Gyro once I recognized he was from OCN and that we might get pwned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game could have still went either way near the end of the game... one wombo combo + weaver could team wipe us = GG.


haha, you guys focused me so hard. was a gg though. My team didn't have much sync, and well I couldn't LS at all at first lol. I blame the drugs.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I nominate EF cuz he never goes offline even when his government got shut down. Such is life in America.


+1 ef (evilferret on here) is on more than Gabe Newel himself (no I'm not trying to start a discussion as to the amount of time GW is on steam)


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> +1 ef (evilferret on here) is on more than Gabe Newel himself (no I'm not trying to start a discussion as to the amount of time GW is on steam)


+1


----------



## Toxsick

its funny how dumb people you can come up against in you're team... A bounty hunter going middle with bottle first item... he prolly must be a hontrashplayaa


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> its funny how dumb people you can come up against in you're team... A bounty hunter going middle with bottle first item... he prolly must be a hontrashplayaa


i dont know if this makes me laugh or cry... how the hell is that a v high bracket


----------



## evilferret

Could always just give the guild officers ability to post on the steam group.

The guild doesn't have everybody in the Steam group and vice versa.

Also Ramz wants to do an inhouse or at least a meet and greet this Sat. Any people interested?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i dont know if this makes me laugh or cry... how the hell is that a v high bracket


Brackets are meaningless.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Brackets are meaningless.


I've noticed a lot of players with private profiles with like 2-4 commends in each category at most that love to use the word trash/garbage and are themselves trash but still have a pretty high win rate but very low spread , I'm guessing they are smurfs from SA or China (they aren't natural english speakers)

There are also players that play like 2 heroes and have like 60+% winrates with those and like 30-40% with the rest of their heroes or people with 1000+wins but reallly low spreads. VH bracket is a headache.


----------



## Ramzinho

Europeans OCN dota players. add me.. or pm.. we can have an inhouse







or even stack together


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I've noticed a lot of players with private profiles with like 2-4 commends in each category at most that love to use the word trash/garbage and are themselves trash but still have a pretty high win rate but very low spread , I'm guessing they are smurfs from SA or China (they aren't natural english speakers)
> 
> There are also players that play like 2 heroes and have like 60+% winrates with those and like 30-40% with the rest of their heroes or people with 1000+wins but reallly low spreads. VH bracket is a headache.


to be honest, i dont rly care anymore about dotabuff stats.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I've noticed a lot of players with private profiles with like 2-4 commends in each category at most that love to use the word trash/garbage and are themselves trash but still have a pretty high win rate but very low spread , I'm guessing they are smurfs from SA or China (they aren't natural english speakers)
> 
> There are also players that play like 2 heroes and have like 60+% winrates with those and like 30-40% with the rest of their heroes or people with 1000+wins but reallly low spreads. VH bracket is a headache.


i just wish to get to a bracket where when i choose to support.. our carry would carry.. or if i want to carry... i dont find supports feeding like pros.. people who knows that they need to ward rosh when going to the pit or know the can let a tier 1 go to take rosh..

so many stupidity in normal bracket man. At least in V high you get 70% of the people know the principles of the game. just not pick 5 man carry and fight for 10 minutes on who to go mid


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i just wish to get to a bracket where when i choose to support.. our carry would carry.. or if i want to carry... i dont find supports feeding like pros.. people who knows that they need to ward rosh when going to the pit or know the can let a tier 1 go to take rosh..
> 
> so many stupidity in normal bracket man. *At least in V high you get 70% of the people know the principles of the game. just not pick 5 man carry and fight for 10 minutes on who to go mid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That still happens
not as often...but it still happens...


----------



## Peremptor

I was thinking the same thing in regards to squirrel boy. I'll try doing it tonight since I can't connect to steam from the uni.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i just wish to get to a bracket where when i choose to support.. our carry would carry.. or if i want to carry... i dont find supports feeding like pros.. people who knows that they need to ward rosh when going to the pit or know the can let a tier 1 go to take rosh..
> 
> so many stupidity in normal bracket man. At least in V high you get 70% of the people know the principles of the game. just not pick 5 man carry and fight for 10 minutes on who to go mid


I wish I could tell you it gets better but it really doesn't. Maybe you get people who ward and buy courier and respect lanes but in game decisions are still awful.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peremptor*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing in regards to *squirrel boy*.


LOL









also I've found captains draft to have more people who actually understand some of the roles in dota, also if you can get one of your stack to be captain REALLY helps.

had a really bad draft the otherday with a cap who really had no clue


----------



## redalert

I almost forgot how long that game was


----------



## Ramzinho

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot how long that game was






i watched the game... those Chinese casters are awesome. heck i've been playing dota for 5 month and i watched the longest 5 games in dota history







this and the Corsair Finals


----------



## kmac20

No matter what bracket you're in, you still get bottle first mids, last pick Antimages, and 1/8/0 drow rangers.

All of this has happened to me in the past 12 hours.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> No matter what bracket you're in, you still get bottle first mids, last pick Antimages, and 1/8/0 drow rangers.
> 
> All of this has happened to me in the past 12 hours.


wow that still happens at the "Uber noob" level?


----------



## Ramzinho

just had a game playing ls... we were crushed in lane. but i was able to maintain. had a gyro mid and juggy jakiro offlane... juggy kept farming ancients only till 20 minutes. jakiro maxing out his liquid fire







.... i had 4 enemies coming at me at safe lane.. no tps. i managed to get two to 100 hp before dying. and then they call me feeding







.... my first death btw









Gyro got a lothar i infest .. he is 1 vs 2 mid... he just uses his missile instead of going invis and initiating..







then he calls me a noob for not going out of infest to initiate









this is normal bracket at its finest


----------



## Ramzinho

same like 60-70% of the games i play


----------



## Toxsick

i blame the amazing matchmaking







@ volvo. better release a new hero instead.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> same like 60-70% of the games i play


keep at it ramz!, though honnestly its not much better in high MM

common EU guys stack with Ramz, hes a solid player (and he usually has another to stack with him)


----------



## redalert

Here is a question and maybe this is next level meta that I dont know about but why would a dark seer ever get a shadow blade? I just saw EG do this and it seems like a total waste of money.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Here is a question and maybe this is next level meta that I dont know about but why would a dark seer ever get a shadow blade? I just saw EG do this and it seems like a total waste of money.


The EG player is not a good Dark Seer player and needs a shadow blade to help initate?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Here is a question and maybe this is next level meta that I dont know about but why would a dark seer ever get a shadow blade? I just saw EG do this and it seems like a total waste of money.


Highbase dmg so AS is nice, dmg is always welcome, movespeed good too, invis cant hurt and running along side people with ion shell is nice.


----------



## ebduncan

shadow blade on darkseer is pointless.

you have surge to get away. That and at 3000 some gold to buy it you could have a bkb, or half way to refresher, have a mek, etc.


----------



## TheOddOne

Blink on DS is pretty broken guys...see someone getting the rune ? Blink Vaccuum easiest kill of your life.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Here is a question and maybe this is next level meta that I dont know about but why would a dark seer ever get a shadow blade? I just saw EG do this and it seems like a total waste of money.


use it like a blink for initiation, prob just trying it out.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The EG player is not a good Dark Seer player and needs a shadow blade to help initate?


I guess but I would think blink would be better for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Highbase dmg so AS is nice, dmg is always welcome, movespeed good too, invis cant hurt and running along side people with ion shell is nice.


True but with Universe's item build he went tranquil boots, soul ring, mek, sb , Shivas dagon. I would think going phase boots, soul ring, mek, sheepstick and blink would be a lot better. Chen made a pipe that game so that normally would be an option too. I guess whatever works since they won but for awhile I thought they were gonna throw that game lol.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> keep at it ramz!, though honnestly its not much better in high MM
> 
> common EU guys stack with Ramz, hes a solid player (and he usually has another to stack with him)


thanks doc.. Ain't solid just trying my best to learn. looks like OCN is all us.. or at least dota players are


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot how long that game was


I remember watching that match during I3 - it was so long and boring that some people including myself switched to the Korean casters in DOTA TV... and telling others to do the same...


----------



## evilferret

How early did DS get the Lothars?

Can't DS use Lothars to accel his farm? The whole invis shell thing.


----------



## redalert

who wants to cast for MLG http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1nnlhm/looking_for_dota2_casters_for_mlg_2014_activity/

I saw this on joindota pick/bans post TI3 in pro games https://docs.google.com/document/d/16eQ2vdaDWcw1dVzubCS0wDrcO4_KMMRD9Q5HL9CKcxY/pub

ef I dont remember but I think it was after mek


----------



## TheOddOne

Played my first Timbersaw game today, didn't know I was playing Dota, he reminds me of a League of Legends champion


----------



## kmac20

Why is Captains Draft _so damn good_?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

hey guys ...

I was chatting a day or 2 ago with harris about Night Stalker ... ... What is your preferred starting items and build with him ?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> hey guys ...
> 
> I was chatting a day or 2 ago with harris about Night Stalker ... ... What is your preferred starting items and build with him ?


item build depends on which lane you are going to play him and who you are playing against.

A stout shield is a good starting item for melee carries as it tunes down the harassment you take. branches are good cheap early stats. tangos to heal if you are doing well in lane get a quelling blade to speed up your last hits or. by 6 minutes you should have farmed your boots and a couple of pieces from the urn. night time.. go gank spam your void and try to target squishy supports to get easy kills.

when it's night. don't farm. go get some kills. requires good map awareness and co ordination with your team.


----------



## gonX

NS excels on a few areas - ganking and harassment. Abuse that and you've got some pretty good chances in the first place. If you're not playing with a team where you'll be able to gank a lot.
Personally I don't like playing him as anything but mid, since he's so powerful at ganking. Urn + Soul Ring can be good, but SR isn't that common on NS, even though I think it's an excellent item on pretty much any strength hero that can turn around a skirmish with a clutch spell.

Bottle is also pretty common on NS, for various reasons. Securing runes and deciding when to use them is obviously the best thing about bottle, but even if you don't get the runes at all, courier ferrying can be handy.

He has pretty amazing night vision, so getting an Agh's can be useful as it allows you to play more offensively into areas where you haven't warded. He's mostly a mid game hero, so by the end game you should have won or secured enough farm to your carry that he'll be able to do everything. Try to be annoying with Void's and silences, and use ult in skirmishes.
The great thing about Agh's is that it doesn't require him to use his ultimate.

Item builds I'm not too strong on. Armlet is obviously good just like on any other strength semicarry, but lategame you should consider him as a support slave. Assault Cuirass works great if you don't have one on the team. Similarly Heaven's Halberd and Abyssal Blade can make him have some impact in the game.


----------



## ebduncan

Match ID: 328772286

Played a game as night stalker the other day. Completely dominated.
Forget about soul ring.. Night stalker is most effective at middle against another melee character. His Q skill is very powerful nuke and slow. With a bottle and rune control you can spam it and well the rest just kinda falls into place. Pay attention to the map and gank ALOT doesn't need to be night time, you can make it night time with your ult.


----------



## kmac20

NS is a great ganker. He is similar to bloodseeker (one of my fav heroes) in that he's a ganker with a silence who relies heavily on right clicks and diving. You can lane him anywhere: mid is good for the levels, side is good for good farm because his last hit animation is super good. If you lane a side lane (dual or tri) try to get more of the xp to maybe hit level 5 by first night, and get a kill as soon as it turns night time in a lane with partners.

I think his starting items can vary greatly. I will sometimes go like 1 gauntlet 1 branch, and a tango, or 3 branches and a tango, a stout shield first item with a few branches sometimes, or even go super greedy and get like a Quelling with a gauntlet or something. This usually depends on who it looks like I'll be laning against: if its a ranged I'll get the stout shield, if its another melee that I can outlast hit maybe i'll leverage that to totally dominate in denies too.

I like to get treads (helps with mana and extra attack speed), an urn and sometimes a magic stick ideally by first night. After that i'll either get an armlet or a bkb depending on the game. I sometimes grab an aghanims (if I want the amazing vision m4p h4X, the vision is so good and the stats are good too) or go for an abyssal if i need a stun. You could even get a manta especially if you got an armlet.

I dunno after that, unless you're the only carry on your team you should just be gettin kills and hidin in trees and not farming TOO much unless you fall behind. So for items after urn/treads you should expect like 2 of these items depending on the game and which, and shouldn't be 6 slotted if you're ganking to the fullest extent possible.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Thanks so much for the advice ... I really appreciate all the help and "training" that you have given me ...

I can sorta make out and fiddle with item builds with most heroes ... I just struggle to pick starting items ... Not sure why I battle ... lol ...

I have noticed that every time I pick NS they focus on me hard which is great as long as I am the only 1 feeding and not my whole team ... lol ... ... but every NS game I have played I have gotten around 10 kills or more and at least 10 assists ... So I must be doing something right ... even with my low skill level ...

I will try out your suggested builds and I will try him mid as well (been playing him both safe and offlane) ...

I always go stout and get a quelling ...

A question regarding the quelling, how long do you keep it ... when does an item become more important than the 32% damage increase (I normally sell off Q-Blade as soon as I need space but I struggle to know when it's time to make space by selling Q-blade


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice ... I really appreciate all the help and "training" that you have given me ...
> 
> I can sorta make out and fiddle with item builds with most heroes ... I just struggle to pick starting items ... Not sure why I battle ... lol ...
> 
> I have noticed that every time I pick NS they focus on me hard which is great as long as I am the only 1 feeding and not my whole team ... lol ... ... but every NS game I have played I have gotten around 10 kills or more and at least 10 assists ... So I must be doing something right ... even with my low skill level ...
> 
> I will try out your suggested builds and I will try him mid as well (been playing him both safe and offlane) ...
> 
> I always go stout and get a quelling ...
> 
> A question regarding the quelling, how long do you keep it ... when does an item become more important than the 32% damage increase (I normally sell off Q-Blade as soon as I need space but I struggle to know when it's time to make space by selling Q-blade


Keep it as long as you have a slot for it and are farming creeps. The bonus damage is only for creeps. The usual starting build I do if i lane night stalker is stout shield, quelling blade, and tangos. Night stalker is not a lane hero though he has a small mana pool at first, and needs a bottle with runes to keep him going while ganking. (similar to pudge) Watch the match I posted up. I played night stalker really well.

Blood seeker should never be compared to Night Stalker. Your statement about using their silence is not true, Night stalker uses his Q not his silence most of the time.

Match ID: 328772286


----------



## Ramzinho

Euro OCN dota players.. are you interested in an inhouse this weekend?
pm me here or add me on steam.


----------



## kmac20

And Blood uses his rupture







Both are heroes who use a lot of right clicks along with a nuke and a silence. If you gank an antimage, which spell are you casting first? If you gank a lane w/ a stun, isn't a silence important so the gank actually works? Both heroes have 2 key spells. They have a similar play style (ganking+diving) whether or not you agree with it.

Also you can use the Quelling to cut down trees and come out from weird spots. If you're ganking dire top for example, you can cut through those trees near the tower and surprise them. Pretty good idea sometimes to guarantee a kill.

Also only get either a QB or shield at start not usually both, unless you get pooled.


----------



## mylilpony

bottlecrow ns can own puck/qop and if you're getting zoned out you can use q to last hit while bottlecrowing as well. bottle phase urn into aghs/bkb/armlet depending on the other team composition


----------



## TheOddOne

Why would you wanna pick NS anyway, a ward and you're basically out of the early game.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Why would you wanna pick NS anyway, a ward and you're basically out of the early game.


me and em are in the normal bracket man... people don't know what a ward is


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Could always just give the guild officers ability to post on the steam group.
> 
> The guild doesn't have everybody in the Steam group and vice versa.
> 
> Also Ramz wants to do an inhouse or at least a meet and greet this Sat. Any people interested?


YES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> keep at it ramz!, though honnestly its not much better in high MM
> 
> common EU guys stack with Ramz, hes a solid player (and he usually has another to stack with him)


YES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> thanks doc.. Ain't solid just trying my best to learn. looks like OCN is all us.. or at least dota players are


Yes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Euro OCN dota players.. are you interested in an inhouse this weekend?
> pm me here or add me on steam.


Right up for games over the weekend with any eu guys i too need to learn but getting there


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Why would you wanna pick NS anyway, a ward and you're basically out of the early game.


NS dives like a B.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> YES
> YES
> Yes
> Right up for games over the weekend with any eu guys i too need to learn but getting there


add me


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> add me


Done


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Did anyone see Navs vs Poseidon Game 2? Thats why you dont pick Drow lol.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Did anyone see Navs vs Poseidon Game 2? Thats why you dont pick Drow lol.


that draft felt like a noob lvl 5 guys in all pick game

seriously what were they thinking







i missed the draft but i saw the line ups.

ugggggggggggh i hate those type of games.. funny thing.. game 1 took them 50 minutes while game two took them 20


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Did anyone see Navs vs Poseidon Game 2? Thats why you dont pick Drow lol.


riki too good







the just dove on them like it was a bot game lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> that draft felt like a noob lvl 5 guys in all pick game
> 
> seriously what were they thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i missed the draft but i saw the line ups.
> 
> ugggggggggggh i hate those type of games.. funny thing.. game 1 took them 50 minutes while game two took them 20


They had same draft vs Fanatic and won.


----------



## kmac20

Still gonna do an inhouse tonight folks?

We should do some CD, RD, and SHOM if we do!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I'll be on tonite...


----------



## mylilpony

wasn't it saturday


----------



## kmac20

D'oh! I thought today was saturday cause I dont have class on Fridays!


----------



## Ramzinho

Anymore Europeans ?


----------



## Peremptor

Only the group creator can actually make players admins. The only way that right transfers is if the group creator leaves the group and in that case Zulii would be next in line. So I can't make anyone anything other than player of the week for the group unfortunately.


----------



## evilferret

No worries Pere, we'll bug Zulli when we see him.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> its funny how dumb people you can come up against in you're team... A bounty hunter going middle with bottle first item... he prolly must be a hontrashplayaa


This BH you met has nothing on the BH Emissary of Pain met yesterday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They had same draft vs Fanatic and won.


was gonna say that. They slaughtered fanatic with drow.


----------



## mylilpony

i just went against a team with 3 1200win + players and 2 1000hr+ played players against my team that had a 20 hr played player. Probably a smurf but still really awful with no understanding of double stacking or runes and leeching xp/last hits. which is probably why i play so much mon-thurs and not as much on the weekends


----------



## TheOddOne

Zulli hasn't been online for nearly a month though.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Zulli hasn't been online for nearly a month though.


I was going to say it wasn't that long but damn it has been awhile.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> This BH you met has nothing on the BH Emissary of Pain met yesterday.


I agree, the whole game he just ran to the mid tower and fed or ran to the other team and stood there while they killed him, I was playing NS and in the first night cycle I was sitting on 6 or more kills, we caught Leshrac and destroyed him at the first rune spawn ...

Then BH fed 19 times in a row and continued to feed another 7 times after that ...

http://dotabuff.com/matches/333016564

I am pretty sure that he was either ******ed, being controlled by the other team or knew the other team and let them get fed ... ... either way I wish there was a way for valve to investigate the players in that match


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I agree, the whole game he just ran to the mid tower and fed or ran to the other team and stood there while they killed him, I was playing NS and in the first night cycle I was sitting on 6 or more kills, we caught Leshrac and destroyed him at the first rune spawn ...
> 
> Then BH fed 19 times in a row and continued to feed another 7 times after that ...
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/333016564
> 
> I am pretty sure that he was either ******ed, being controlled by the other team or knew the other team and let them get fed ... ... either way I wish there was a way for valve to investigate the players in that match


are you sure he isn't that type of people mid or feed? or may be he is a ******. i saw that game.. i was shocked. the guy had 7 levels and none used.. started with boots and left them at fountain store.. those type of people makes me sad


----------



## Ramzinho

Ok European OCN dota players. where r you


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> are you sure he isn't that type of people mid or feed? or may be he is a ******. i saw that game.. i was shocked. the guy had 7 levels and none used.. started with boots and left them at fountain store.. those type of people makes me sad


At one stage he pickup up the courier in base and carried it around with him not deploying it


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> At one stage he pickup up the courier in base and carried it around with him not deploying it


seen that. been there


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Ok European OCN dota players. where r you


Hi

I don't play that much Dota 2 though


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I don't play that much Dota 2 though


----------



## Ramzinho

are we having an inhouse today guys?


----------



## kmac20

So *PyrionFlax* owes me 1 game of match making.

Just saying I"m _kind of_ a big deal.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I agree, the whole game he just ran to the mid tower and fed or ran to the other team and stood there while they killed him, I was playing NS and in the first night cycle I was sitting on 6 or more kills, we caught Leshrac and destroyed him at the first rune spawn ...
> 
> Then BH fed 19 times in a row and continued to feed another 7 times after that ...
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/333016564
> 
> I am pretty sure that he was either ******ed, being controlled by the other team or knew the other team and let them get fed ... ... either way I wish there was a way for valve to investigate the players in that match


It could be a valve employee queing in with you guys to try to get or confirm verbal abuse to use a ban hammer... in another forum a chronic verbal abuser posted about him raging on a NP that fed and fed - turned out the NP was a valve employee and gave him a 30 day or 90 day ban hammer (forgot the duration but it was long!)...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> It could be a valve employee queing in with you guys to try to get or confirm verbal abuse to use a ban hammer... in another forum a chronic verbal abuser posted about him raging on a NP that fed and fed - turned out the NP was a valve employee and gave him a 30 day or 90 day ban hammer (forgot the duration but it was long!)...


how can that even be allowed.....now given I don't know EXACTLY how he fed....but if he fed like the BH that emissary saw.....we're talking about disabling auto attack in settings, going to the wave front and click H, stand there and let the creeps take you even if no heros are around

The nicest guys would rage at something like that.

If THAT BH was a valve employee and if I should get banned for even 1 hour for raging at that dude, I think valve needs to rethink about their strats towards verbal-abuse-luring, cuz that's not luring, that's more like making normal ppl go crazy.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how can that even be allowed.....now given I don't know EXACTLY how he fed....but if he fed like the BH that emissary saw.....we're talking about disabling auto attack in settings, going to the wave front and click H, stand there and let the creeps take you even if no heros are around
> 
> The nicest guys would rage at something like that.
> 
> If THAT BH was a valve employee and if I should get banned for even 1 hour for raging at that dude, I think valve needs to rethink about their strats towards verbal-abuse-luring, cuz that's not luring, that's more like making normal ppl go crazy.


I think they only do it if that player gets multiple/consistant verbal abuse reports - then a valve employee ques in to see if it happens... normally the valve employee will give a in game chat warning and if the chronic abuser ignores the warning = ban hammer...

Probably someone else is using that person's account to play BH... probably a little kid or something...


----------



## mylilpony

winning 40% of games seems to be a successful weekend of dota, duoq is hard


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how can that even be allowed.....now given I don't know EXACTLY how he fed....but if he fed like the BH that emissary saw.....we're talking about disabling auto attack in settings, going to the wave front and click H, stand there and let the creeps take you even if no heros are around
> 
> The nicest guys would rage at something like that.
> 
> If THAT BH was a valve employee and if I should get banned for even 1 hour for raging at that dude, I think valve needs to rethink about their strats towards verbal-abuse-luring, cuz that's not luring, that's more like making normal ppl go crazy.


Dota entrapment.


----------



## Ramzinho

moving up slowly.. win rate now is almost 49%... i need some good eu players guys. add me we need a stack. i'm fed up of playing against 5 carries with 5 carries.. does anybody know when do you get to high bracket in the mm ?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Its so hard to win when you have no stun in the Team.

Doom + Silencer + Axe + Razer + Ta.

Me and Axe had all the items we could buy but could not do much in team fight because we had no lock down.


----------



## redalert

jeez barely even any slows either with that lineup either


----------



## Ramzinho

ok WR is now 49%... i had two literally crazy games.. if you guys care to watch and evaluate my performance.. i'm open to suggestions.. it's not 100% noob games.. they are quite entertaining skirmishes.. so just let me know.

336062676
336010720

just to let you know both are 50 min games... and for first game.. i know you might question my basher choice.. but u will know why when you watch.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> jeez barely even any slows either with that lineup either


I just gave up. We could not do anything. Trying to chase slark of all heros.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I just gave up. We could not do anything. Trying to chase slark of all heros.


well in that situation buy abissal and chicken stick


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I just gave up. We could not do anything. Trying to chase slark of all heros.


trying to catch slark without any lockdown


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> well in that situation buy abissal and chicken stick


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> well in that situation buy abissal and chicken stick


Well it was too late until i noticed lol. I was going Aura Doom







, Meck + Vlads + AC + Shivas.


----------



## chubadub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> moving up slowly.. win rate now is almost 49%... i need some good eu players guys. add me we need a stack. i'm fed up of playing against 5 carries with 5 carries.. does anybody know when do you get to high bracket in the mm ?


In my experience you get a chance to play higher level games just by upping your game. Those 10 carry games happen in the lower end of the high bracket too just maybe not that often. Some games are still a b-tough experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> ok WR is now 49%... i had two literally crazy games.. if you guys care to watch and evaluate my performance.. i'm open to suggestions.. it's not 100% noob games.. they are quite entertaining skirmishes.. so just let me know.
> 
> 336062676
> 336010720
> 
> just to let you know both are 50 min games... and for first game.. i know you might question my basher choice.. but u will know why when you watch.


Watched the kunkka game and ill try to point out some details, note that in dota every little counts and good gameplay is just many little details adding up.

0 - NS should always be mid in my humble opinion. marked as zero as it may or may not really be relevant.
1 - its easier to block the wave using the stop key rather than trying to click very close to your hero and them creeps
2 - make sure the effect runs out before munching another tangoe, if it is not over it wont stack if you eat another tree.
3 - a bit after 7min mark you stayed in lane for a LONG time paying too much attention to the courier, you could have easily gone back to heal and pick up your phase and then tp back, if you dont go back then make sure you carefully zap xp (stay close of them dyin creeps). Once again: every little counts.
4 - whenever in the middle lane and approaching 2, 4, 6, etc min marks its a very close walk to check top rune, i usually dont bet much time on waiting for a rune, besides runes are sometimes warded and it is risky to stay around, special mention to enemy pudge
5 - As a mid hero try to know how other lanes are doing and what items enemies have, if you are healing up look around to see where you are ganking next, what items you might need to be aware of
6 - You can make the tower stop targeting you (de aggro) by attacking one of your own creeps, you can also avoid being targeted by moving/stopattck when the tower is just about to kill the targeted creep, so when its trying to acquire a new target you are not "listed" as so hostile since there are units attacking either other creeps or the tower itself
7- Defending your rax is usually better than trying to kill a furion
8 - Always try to be doing something or more than one thing at once like checking lanes, inventories etc, while moving, healing, channeling, etc.
9 - gg wp








10 - all these things are details, sort of ocd stuff that can add up to some advantages. Im no pro by any means, game is hard, mechanics are sort of a dark lore







but there lies the candy
11 - i am a terrible kunkka and you can most probably play him better than me









hope it helps!


----------



## mylilpony

elder titan mid is pretty great you guys


----------



## Ramzinho

@ chubadub. I thank you a lot. I'm still learning. I'm only 6 month in dota and only started learning from ti3. I appreciate your opinion. Can you please add me on steam. As I want to discuss more. Thanks a lot mate

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> ok WR is now 49%... i had two literally crazy games.. if you guys care to watch and evaluate my performance.. i'm open to suggestions.. it's not 100% noob games.. they are quite entertaining skirmishes.. so just let me know.
> 
> 336062676
> 336010720
> 
> just to let you know both are 50 min games... and for first game.. i know you might question my basher choice.. but u will know why when you watch.


haha, mine then , from 60 to 51. ok time to set everything to privated so i dont feel shameful LOL
But then again, that doesnt really matter.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> elder titan mid is pretty great you guys


Spirit + Order max build hurts a LOT


----------



## Jim888

so...despite having to Solo Que last night (ahem ahem)

had a really fun game as Ogre (who I think is my "winningest" hero)

http://dotabuff.com/matches/336134047

I still dont understand why Alch didnt take more than 1 lvl of Greed till ~50 min in

(he did spend about 20 min in the jung) we did pull it out but MAN I forgot how scary dusa can be late game...thankfully our spec was just as scary

turning point of the game was around the 50 min mark (replay timer) where tide gets an invis rune and we team wipe them at roshan, at that point they were over 15k up on gold with xp being pretty close to even. we get 3 of them and rosh, and I think we win almost every team fight after that.

all in all a fun game...even if it was solo.

oh and then theres the 1 min long team fight shortly after that (starts around 53:30 replay timer and goes till about 54:30) where we get 4 for 1 and puts us 14k ahead in XP and gold about even)


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> so...despite having to Solo Que last night (ahem ahem)
> 
> had a really fun game as Ogre (who I think is my "winningest" hero)
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/336134047
> 
> I still dont understand why Alch didnt take more than 1 lvl of Greed till ~50 min in
> 
> (he did spend about 20 min in the jung) we did pull it out but MAN I forgot how scary dusa can be late game...thankfully our spec was just as scary
> 
> turning point of the game was around the 50 min mark (replay timer) where tide gets an invis rune and we team wipe them at roshan, at that point they were over 15k up on gold with xp being pretty close to even. we get 3 of them and rosh, and I think we win almost every team fight after that.
> 
> all in all a fun game...even if it was solo.


i've seen alch players before who don't even skill greevil greed.


----------



## bullethose

who has the best stun to damage ratio? i feel like it is jakiro personally


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> who has the best stun to damage ratio? i feel like it is jakiro personally


Jakiro doesn't do a lot of damage with his ice path. However it does have a short cool down, and can hit multiple targets if aimed properly.

Heros that do more damage would be Tiny's avalanche, Crystal Maiden's Frostbite, Alchemist Unstable Concoction, Orge Magi Fire blast (ESP with muticast) , Centaur War Runner Hoof Stomp, Skeleton King Hellfire blast. Just to name a few.


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Jakiro doesn't do a lot of damage with his ice path. However it does have a short cool down, and can hit multiple targets if aimed properly.
> 
> Heros that do more damage would be Tiny's avalanche, Crystal Maiden's Frostbite, Alchemist Unstable Concoction, Orge Magi Fire blast (ESP with muticast) , Centaur War Runner Hoof Stomp, Skeleton King Hellfire blast. Just to name a few.


what about chaining 2 or more abilities together jakiro as an example dual breath + his ult + icepath maybe getting his passive In there


----------



## Toxsick

Tiny. once he snowballs its hard to win against it.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i've seen alch players before who don't even skill greevil greed.


Puppey plays alch support. he uses blink concussion for 4 second stun with 300+ damage + AOE stun.

he places on 1 point in greed till like he maxes out acid and stun. this is a very good combo initiation. the -armor + stun is a game changer early game. yet i was discussing that with Red Alert and EF yesterday and still haven't got much of experience in game though.


----------



## redalert

Mirana has the best damage to stun duration. I think at max range it's a 5 second and 450 damage


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Tiny. once he snowballs its hard to win against it.


true logically he is doing 3 spells something like a force staff or ams tp or even a friendly stun can save you


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Puppey plays alch support. he uses blink concussion for 4 second stun with 300+ damage + AOE stun.
> 
> he places on 1 point in greed till like he maxes out acid and stun. this is a very good combo initiation. the -armor + stun is a game changer early game. yet i was discussing that with Red Alert and EF yesterday and still haven't got much of experience in game though.


it depends. but then again; pub players are not puppey haha







.

Maybe a mek on him. but i havent seen it on pubs that often.
the great power of Alch is greevil greed and he's ultimate.
same with DK , Draggon Knight. he needs his ult badly.


----------



## bullethose

this was a stupid match to choose ta in http://dotabuff.com/matches/336213194


----------



## Ramzinho

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chubadub*
> 
> In my experience you get a chance to play higher level games just by upping your game. Those 10 carry games happen in the lower end of the high bracket too just maybe not that often. Some games are still a b-tough experience.
> Watched the kunkka game and ill try to point out some details, note that in dota every little counts and good gameplay is just many little details adding up.
> 
> 0 - NS should always be mid in my humble opinion. marked as zero as it may or may not really be relevant.
> 1 - its easier to block the wave using the stop key rather than trying to click very close to your hero and them creeps
> 2 - make sure the effect runs out before munching another tangoe, if it is not over it wont stack if you eat another tree.
> 3 - a bit after 7min mark you stayed in lane for a LONG time paying too much attention to the courier, you could have easily gone back to heal and pick up your phase and then tp back, if you dont go back then make sure you carefully zap xp (stay close of them dyin creeps). Once again: every little counts.
> 4 - whenever in the middle lane and approaching 2, 4, 6, etc min marks its a very close walk to check top rune, i usually dont bet much time on waiting for a rune, besides runes are sometimes warded and it is risky to stay around, special mention to enemy pudge
> 5 - As a mid hero try to know how other lanes are doing and what items enemies have, if you are healing up look around to see where you are ganking next, what items you might need to be aware of
> 6 - You can make the tower stop targeting you (de aggro) by attacking one of your own creeps, you can also avoid being targeted by moving/stopattck when the tower is just about to kill the targeted creep, so when its trying to acquire a new target you are not "listed" as so hostile since there are units attacking either other creeps or the tower itself
> 7- Defending your rax is usually better than trying to kill a furion
> 8 - Always try to be doing something or more than one thing at once like checking lanes, inventories etc, while moving, healing, channeling, etc.
> 9 - gg wp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 - all these things are details, sort of ocd stuff that can add up to some advantages. Im no pro by any means, game is hard, mechanics are sort of a dark lore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there lies the candy
> 11 - i am a terrible kunkka and you can most probably play him better than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it helps!






ok i'm now home and i can reply with spoiler not to ruin this big nice criticism
I chose kunka just for the fun of it... and i pretty much did well against pudge. yes he might not be as good but for me that's an improvement
1- gotta learn that..
2- didn't know that. thanks
3- don't remember.. gotta watch the replay. i need to learn if there is an easy way to bottle crow though! like hot keys setup or something
4- normal pubs wont buy wards in general. rune control is essential for kunka. that dd gave me a free kill on 1vs1 against pudge







risky and i know what you mean..
5- i know i'm slow in that section. i try to focus so much on last hits.. game gets on my nerves man.. i dont know how people cast while playing and doing all this stuff.. i'm still a noob. really
6- i need to check how that works







... noob
7- he was split pushing like carzy.. needed a kill on him just to buy space for my team to farm and push. "now i know the basher was useless.. my torrent and x mark stops his tp" but heck that bash gave me some kills








8- same as 5.. i'm not good at multi focus in that game yes.
9- thanks. but after your notes. i feel bad.

10-11: thanks man for your words. i might be the noobest among ocn.. still got TONS to learn. game is hard. Game is fun. needs a good stack. thanks a lot for your words mate.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> it depends. but then again; pub players are not puppey haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Maybe a mek on him. but i havent seen it on pubs that often.
> the great power of Alch is greevil greed and he's ultimate.
> same with DK , Draggon Knight. he needs his ult badly.


dragon tail is OP and dragon form is an awesome push. but those are different stuff mate. i wont debate. but i've seen one alch support game. he was simply making their lives hell.


----------



## bullethose

can anyone suggest keybindings? for thing like inventory + skills I have my invent on numbers and skills on q,w,e,r,t,f


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> can anyone suggest keybindings? for thing like inventory + skills I have my invent on numbers and skills on q,w,e,r,t,f


My setup:
Inventory: 123456 (can use mouse for these though, highly recommended)
Skills: QWER + DF (defaults)

The downside of this, is that you don't really have easy access to your control groups.
My control group settings are the following:

F1 = player
F2 = courier
F3-F8 = control groups


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> can anyone suggest keybindings? for thing like inventory + skills I have my invent on numbers and skills on q,w,e,r,t,f


Ability's : A Z E R D F ( custom )
Courier : F2 Select F3 Retrieve items and it brings it to me, so fast tap f2 f3 and r, done.
Units Controll , 1 : hero 2 : other unit(s) 3 other unit(s) ( so when i click 2 i select the other units, when i click 3 i select all units. )
Inventory : X C V 4 ,Mouse key,

Quickbuy mousekey.

I really suggest you map you keys around QWERT DF around that. not to far away from it.

just do give you an idea. all my finger tips are ready to tap all my keys with one hand.

edit : since my screen sensivity is pretty high i need to tap my 1 key most of the time to go to my hero again.


----------



## bullethose

I just remember it was d,f not t,f derp and since we are going into specifcs I use the 7,8,9 on my numpad to do the missings 7 top, 8 mid, 9 bot I have the camera sensitivity very low and try and put it in a good area but I miss my the wsad controls I bound when I first got dota 2


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> moving up slowly.. win rate now is almost 49%... i need some good eu players guys. add me we need a stack. i'm fed up of playing against 5 carries with 5 carries.. *does anybody know when do you get to high bracket in the mm ?*


I do

when you play these 5 carries vs 5 carries games, and your carry ability makes a difference.

I'm dead serious.

NOT


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i've seen alch players before who don't even skill greevil greed.


I'm ok with a single lvl if your support alch, or even as this guy was in the offlane where stats give you that small amount of survivability you may need. but seriously if you hit the jungle for 20 min put some points in it!


----------



## evilferret

But Greed doesn't help you farm heroes!

I think its either or. Full Greed or full Stun/Acid. You can always grab a lvl in Greed later. The earlier Stun/Acid could net you a kill/assist.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> But Greed doesn't help you farm heroes!I think its either or. Full Greed or full Stun/Acid. You can always grab a lvl in Greed later. The earlier Stun/Acid could net you a kill/assist.


I'm kinda happy about this alch debate. As I told you ef I'm trying to learn him. Trying to find the best build. Ah 2 games yesterday totally wrecked and lost in shame. I think this happens everytime I invite some certain friends who plateaued and not willing to put more effort to learn. Also I think it's time to stop playing all pick and try some captain's draft or single draft

Mayb that will help mw learn new stuff..

And btw guys can someone explain two things to me

1- leshrak. I dont know how he works
2- viper's corrosive skin.. does damage turn back at you?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I'm kinda happy about this alch debate. As I told you ef I'm trying to learn him. Trying to find the best build. Ah 2 games yesterday totally wrecked and lost in shame. I think this happens everytime I invite some certain friends who plateaued and not willing to put more effort to learn. Also I think it's time to stop playing all pick and try some captain's draft or single draft
> 
> Mayb that will help mw learn new stuff..
> 
> And btw guys can someone explain two things to me
> 
> 1- leshrak. I dont know how he works
> 2- viper's corrosive skin.. does damage turn back at you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


while GG does not help you farm heroes it does help you farm items to farm those heroes.

Lesh--Stun is KINDA hard to land at lvls1/2 due to small radius, kinda needs someone else to have a set up skill (stun/imprisonment ect)

edict does TONS of dmg (highest dmg skill in game at lvl 1) also works on towers (makes him a great pusher) but the dmg is split if there are multiple units around so if its just you and creeps on a twr= lots of damage.

Lightning is great if your laning him and not playing as support. great for last hitting/running your opponent out of lane

Ulti does plenty of dmg but not to towers

so you need LOTS of mana regen, and a way to run around with out them stoping you so common choices are bloodstone+bkb

I love playing roaming lesh+Ogre lvl 2 you kill almost anyone...ogre stun to set up for lesh, lesh stun, edict, and then ogre bloodlust lesh to make sure he can keep up with the running hero...gg do it all game long. kill hero, take twr...gg

man ok that makes me want to play that tonight...anyone up for a que?


----------



## bullethose

my best game so far http://dotabuff.com/matches/337577947 and first time i've gotten to level 25


----------



## WALSRU

What bracket is that, Huskar built double drums?! Lion has two boots! Riki rushed... Vanguard? Omg my sides literally hurt I'm laughing so hard in my cubicle right now.


----------



## mylilpony

skywrath also has two boots maybe its the new meta


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I just had a really wicked game which although I played against absolute noobs ... it was a stomping I needed after the crap day I had ...

I know that viper is considered a very noob hero but still ... I enjoy his simplicity ... lol



You will notice I have a missing item ... ... I dropped shadow blade at the last minute to pick up my manta but the game ended before I could get the manta just after i dropped my shadow blade


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> What bracket is that, Huskar built double drums?! Lion has two boots! Riki rushed... Vanguard? Omg my sides literally hurt I'm laughing so hard in my cubicle right now.


Well he did say that it was his first time getting to lvl 25, so either he's not been playing very long or he only plays aggressive early game strats.


----------



## WALSRU

Obv Skywrath built a soul booster and Drow got jealous, she had to have one too!


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Obv Skywrath built a soul booster and Drow got jealous, she had to have one too!


You must not know of the new EHP Drow build.

Get with the Meta dude


----------



## ebduncan

I once seen a guy with nothing but boots in his inventory.

He had Arcane boots, Boots of Travel, Power Threads, Traquil boots, and lasty phase boots.

I laughed and laughed


----------



## evilferret

All boot strat is fun. Hey heroes with mounts need 6 boots minimal!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> All boot strat is fun. Hey heroes with mounts need 6 boots minimal!


been there done that

me and my old Dota pals use to love the Lumi challenges one of my favs was get 5 invis heroes and pool your money and buy a gem right off the bat, go drop the gem mid, and when they kill you in you were dead all chat "how they see me?" or "how did they saw me?" great fun for a lolzy game


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I once seen a guy with nothing but boots in his inventory.
> 
> He had Arcane boots, Boots of Travel, Power Threads, Traquil boots, and lasty phase boots.
> 
> I laughed and laughed


I saw that once on a Bounty Hunter... I tried coaching or saying something to him along with everyone else... his repsonse was he's trying/testing something (new meta?). I told him to do it in bots and not in a pub game...


----------



## bullethose

a shadow master had ruined the early game was I was playing slark he spammed disruption so much I got no kill til early game 10 mins in I was pissed


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> been there done that
> 
> me and my old Dota pals use to love the Lumi challenges one of my favs was get 5 invis heroes and pool your money and buy a gem right off the bat, go drop the gem mid, and when they kill you in you were dead all chat "how they see me?" or "how did they saw me?" great fun for a lolzy game


I would like to see how fast a character with 6 boots would go lol


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> I would like to see how fast a character with 6 boots would go lol


/not sure if serious but in case you are:

Max move speed is 522 however with boots you receive the +MS from only the boots that give you the highest MS (might have changed to which ever is in slot #1 someone correct me on this if I'm wrong)

but you can still use all their active abilities (phase, mana replenish, heal, tp, + str/int/agi ect...)


----------



## WALSRU

Correct me if I'm wrong but if you have tranquils on and they break that debuff overrides whatever other boots you have in your inventory.

Asking because the best build I ever saw in pubs was a Drow with Phase, tranqs, and Battlefury.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but if you have tranquils on and they break that debuff overrides whatever other boots you have in your inventory.
> 
> Asking because the best build I ever saw in pubs was a Drow with Phase, tranqs, and Battlefury.


didnt use to but I've not tired it in awhile...use to get Bfury on POTM easy dmg and regen


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> didnt use to but I've not tired it in awhile...use to get Bfury on POTM easy dmg and regen


she wont cleave though


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> she wont cleave though


Yeah BFury is a bad item on ranged heroes. The great thing about BFury is that it gives the cleave effect, which doesn't work on ranged hereoes, but can be awesome in the mid-to-late game for melee heroes, and allows for a carry to farm faster.
Linken's Sphere covers BFury's stat bonuses and gives an excellent spell shield - an item that isn't all that bad on Mirana, depending on what role she has in the game.

However I'd like to know if Bfury splits all damage done, so that it for example works great on AM because it allows him to deal a lot more damage with cleave, because of his mana burn?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> she wont cleave though


Oh I know I'd do it for LOLz the other team would rage when they were loosing to a Bfury POTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Yeah BFury is a bad item on ranged heroes. The great thing about BFury is that it gives the cleave effect, which doesn't work on ranged hereoes, but can be awesome in the mid-to-late game for melee heroes, and allows for a carry to farm faster.
> Linken's Sphere covers BFury's stat bonuses and gives an excellent spell shield - an item that isn't all that bad on Mirana, depending on what role she has in the game.
> 
> However I'd like to know if Bfury splits all damage done, so that it for example works great on AM because it allows him to deal a lot more damage with cleave, because of his mana burn?


Most effects do NOT get cleaved (mana burn does not cleave)

Like I said this was when I went through a "Stupid build" phase


----------



## ebduncan

that is not entirely true.

the cleave damage is based on the target your attacking. So if your AM and your dealing extra damage because of mana burn that that damage is also part of the cleave.

but yes Battle furry is useless on heroes that are ranged. You would be better off with a different damage item. Battle furry is more or less a farming tool. It gives bonus damage + cleave+ regen+ mana regen so its a great item for meele carries early on to farm faster and do more damage.


----------



## HarrisLam

the below about finding MM of a match
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> It's annoying but you need to check your recent games. Get all the match ID's and than use Match ID and skill bracket.
> 
> Expecting this to get patched out when Volvo finds out.


so I tried this last night, and it already doesn't work (or it has never worked in the first place







)

it says you search the match by hero/period/MM

OR

match ID

So, if the match ID box is filled in, it does not matter what you pick at the other criteria, you will end up with the same match, the ID you put in.

or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## chubadub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> So, if the match ID box is filled in, it does not matter what you pick at the other criteria, you will end up with the same match, the ID you put in.
> 
> or am I doing it wrong?


You are exactly right


----------



## AOwpr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> that is not entirely true.
> 
> the cleave damage is based on the target your attacking. So if your AM and your dealing extra damage because of mana burn that that damage is also part of the cleave.


The orb effect is only applied to the primary target, not the cleaved targets--so the manaburn does not cleave, only the target whose mana is being burned takes the bonus damage.


----------



## WALSRU

The only item effect that adds to cleave is quelling blade









Really weird night last night, vids will be incoming...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> The only item effect that adds to cleave is quelling blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really weird night last night, vids will be incoming...


lol last night was a mess, was with Sun, played a match, wife wanted to do something, left to spend time with wife, she had gotten involved in a movie, and said I could go play another, by the time I got back they were in a game already, so I invite ef and some others, I get ef, then get invited to Walsru/Ninja's 4 stack so no room for ef, we could have scrimed vs eachother!

ended up just me and ef, ES block/shenanigans is just fun, and even though timber figured it out and came to try and fix the problem, he came too late. 2 twrs down, destroyed the SS in lane lots of fun...we wont talk about the next game where we went against 4 carries, and our drow refused to even try and push to end before they all got fat.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Damage logs with and without Mana Break here.


----------



## WALSRU

We laughed, we cried... we mostly cried


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> We laughed, we cried... we mostly cried


I was watching some of your games - I think its just fun being in the game just for the funny voice chat...

Was someone drying/washing dishes and playing DOTA?!?! That is some serious micro skills!


----------



## Snyderman34

http://dotabuff.com/matches/338426441

Not too bad a game for Sniper


----------



## WALSRU

We were all having a bad day I think and just went crazy venting, in particular I'm not in the same skill bracket. Trying to get there though, I was having fun anyway with all the laughs.


----------



## speedyeggtart

If you are at fountain and about to TP out - check if mid or anyone needs their empty bottle filled:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OWqFH2Ehyg


----------



## bullethose

man I am having fun with treant he feels so natural now that I use a guide


----------



## redalert

Na Vi vs Alliance in a BO5 at the Starladder Grand Finals starting in less hour


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Na Vi vs Alliance in a BO5 at the Starladder Grand Finals starting in less hour


----------



## kmac20

That Jugg/Io/Kotl lane is OP as ****!

Alliance threw hard that last game lol


----------



## redalert

http://forum.gamesports.net/dota/showthread.php?61615-Why-no-Elder-Titan lol @ some of the posts in that thread


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gamesports.net/dota/showthread.php?61615-Why-no-Elder-Titan lol @ some of the posts in that thread


Geeze that hurts my eyes i don't know what has a stupider dota community joindota or teamliquid. \

im not a great mid at all and ive been dominating mid in most matchups, to the point that they need to bottelcrow and gank me

he's also decent offlane but if you can't keep it at your tower it's quite hard


----------



## Ramzinho

Well I'm glad navi won. They have a versatile game style . I think they are better than alliance and the other best team is dk with mushi joining.

As for ET I was speaking to ef about it. He deals more damage than he should. 360 while he should be dealing 280. However if he gets nerfed he will drop out of the
Pro scene.
Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mylilpony

speaking of ET just had a game where we were down 25 kills and set of rax for the last 20 minutes and we still won...so broken. We still lost by CS score, XP graph, Gold graph, kills, and last hits, but we won the game =)

going against those dark seer refresher/double wall combos really caused problems, we got 5man vacuumed like every ime

http://dotabuff.com/matches/344470121


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Well I'm glad navi won. They have a versatile game style . I think they are better than alliance and the other best team is dk with mushi joining.
> 
> As for ET I was speaking to ef about it. He deals more damage than he should. 360 while he should be dealing 280. However if he gets nerfed he will drop out of the
> Pro scene.
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Can you explain in what instance he deals 360 instead of 280. Because I presume your referring to the fact his aura negates the base 25% MR?

Na'vi are the best team in the world on a good day. However they are too inconsistent to be considered better than alliance imo









Was nice to see some unconventional pickups in a game between the 2 best teams in the world.

I'm not sure how id place DK atm, gotta wait for MLG as they are stomping all the chinese teams however they are all kinda bad atm.


----------



## WALSRU

Alliance is the better team but currently Dendi Batrider could win with any 4 stack of pros behind him. With ET and Troll becoming top tier picks banning is mostly pointless.

I hate to say this but . . . can't wait for next balance patch.

/rant


----------



## chubadub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Alliance is the better team but currently Dendi Batrider could win with any 4 stack of pros behind him. With ET and Troll becoming top tier picks banning is mostly pointless.
> 
> I hate to say this but . . . can't wait for next balance patch.
> 
> /rant


Bomb = Dropped









have to agree tho


----------



## HarrisLam

i don't ever wanna see ET in pro games, ever.

Don't ask me why cuz I dont even know.


----------



## evilferret

ET is currently applying the Aura differently from Dota 1 (Dota 1: Damage than Aura; Dota 2: Aura than Damage which leads to a 50-60 difference for Spirit).

Confirmed for Spirit but not sure if all attacks are dealing too much damage.

If they fix to make the games consistent, we'll probably see less Spirit/Aura ET's.

Anybody remember how ET's Aura worked in Dota 1? For right clicks did it apply before or after?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Well I'm glad navi won. They have a versatile game style . I think they are better than alliance and the other best team is dk with mushi joining.
> 
> As for ET I was speaking to ef about it. He deals more damage than he should. 360 while he should be dealing 280. However if he gets nerfed he will drop out of the
> Pro scene.
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Can you explain in what instance he deals 360 instead of 280. Because I presume your referring to the fact his aura negates the base 25% MR?
> 
> Na'vi are the best team in the world on a good day. However they are too inconsistent to be considered better than alliance imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was nice to see some unconventional pickups in a game between the 2 best teams in the world.
> 
> I'm not sure how id place DK atm, gotta wait for MLG as they are stomping all the chinese teams however they are all kinda bad atm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Alliance is the better team but currently Dendi Batrider could win with any 4 stack of pros behind him. With ET and Troll becoming top tier picks banning is mostly pointless.
> 
> I hate to say this but . . . can't wait for next balance patch.
> 
> /rant


Statistically wise - Na'vi has been the most consistant teams in the past 3 years... advancing to 3 International Finals is not an easy feat and they can be considered one of the best or THE best DOTA 2 team in the past 3 years. Alliance is the best for 2013 and the pressure for them to repeat next year is heavier than everyone else.

In regards to the recent games, most teams are testing new metas and new hero line-ups against strong teams (instead of just in scrimages) before the International 4... you will see even the best teams losing to lower skilled teams during this process - including funny failed strats like this one...which may have worked if the other team does not have a Dark Seer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gamesports.net/dota/showthread.php?61615-Why-no-Elder-Titan lol @ some of the posts in that thread


----------



## WALSRU

I could definitely see the experimentation [A] had during the winners and grand finals. Looks like they're still trying to get a grasp on the new big picks. Once they lost the first two games in the series you could see the panic in S4's eyes during drafting and imo the games were mostly lost before they started. The home-court advantage certainly helped that momentum as well.

Sidenote: This was a $12000 prize pool, not exactly the big bucks. This makes me more excited for MLG Columbus next month, gotta love the rivalry developing.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> ET is currently applying the Aura differently from Dota 1 (Dota 1: Damage than Aura; Dota 2: Aura than Damage which leads to a 50-60 difference for Spirit).
> 
> Confirmed for Spirit but not sure if all attacks are dealing too much damage.
> 
> If they fix to make the games consistent, we'll probably see less Spirit/Aura ET's.
> 
> Anybody remember how ET's Aura worked in Dota 1? For right clicks did it apply before or after?


The prior makes no sense, its an aura, so everything inside the aura has 25% less magic resist. So any damage done to units affected by the aura should deal their full damage. This is the only way for it to work as far as i can see.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> The prior makes no sense, its an aura, so everything inside the aura has 25% less magic resist. So any damage done to units affected by the aura should deal their full damage. This is the only way for it to work as far as i can see.


Ya what would be the point of an aura allowing extra physical and magic damage (via armor reduction and magic res reduction respectively) if the aura applied after the damage was done......then it wouldn't really serve a purpose would it? Or so it'd be on the second spell/hit? I dont get either how else it could work ef.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Ya what would be the point of an aura allowing extra physical and magic damage (via armor reduction and magic res reduction respectively) if the aura applied after the damage was done......then it wouldn't really serve a purpose would it? Or so it'd be on the second spell/hit? I dont get either how else it could work ef.


The only way i can think of this working is that if you cast a spirit on someone so it appears on them it deals the spirit damage before the aura has chance to be applied to them.


----------



## evilferret

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=103683

Damage is different from Dota 1 and 2 for Spirit. Dota 1, damage was applied than Aura. Dota 2, Aura than damage.

Guessing the disparity comes from different game engines.

Wish I had Dota 1 installed to see if the Aura is buffing team more than it should.

Did they fix the ET bug where his Aura would hang around after death?


----------



## kmac20

What if the hero is standing close enough so that their aura is applied to the enemy hero before the spirit is even summoned?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> What if the hero is standing close enough so that their aura is applied to the enemy hero before the spirit is even summoned?


Should do max damage.

Issue is with ET's Spirit's Aura. ET's Aura seems fine (but wish I had Dota 1 to test).

Bug effectively increases ET's range (he would have done less damage with long range Spirit harass) and I have a feeling Spirit's Aura is affecting teamfights differently.

No idea if he'll be left alone or he'll be fixed to be more in line with Dota 1. Right now his long range nukes are doing more than in Dota 1 by a good percentage.


----------



## ebduncan

When ET came out, I played a few games with him I was like dang this guy is beast. All my friends are like nah hes crap. They would yell at me if I picked him.

That spirit is annoying as ****. Soul Ring SPAM SPAM SPAM enemies burn all their lane regen in 3-4 mins.

ET middle is just as Evil, Bottle + runes SPAM SPAM SPAM. LOL

I've always liked ET, don't see him played much though. I find him really useful for those stalemate engagements when both teams are dancing around middle or X spot. Just send spirit over, them sleep everyone, use your ult right aftwards in the middle of them all. Team follow up is nice, but I play mosty pub games so that is questionable sometimes.


----------



## redalert

Im not up up on Dota Mechanics but this is how I understand it. Lets say a hero has 0 magic resistance and gets hit with a level 4 Spirit that would 240 and another +40 damage so 280 total would be correct? Now if you add Natural Order on top of that with -33% Magic Resistance damage would be 372?


----------



## ebduncan

all heros have at least 25% magic resistance


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Im not up up on Dota Mechanics but this is how I understand it. Lets say a hero has 0 magic resistance and gets hit with a level 4 Spirit that would 240 and another +40 damage so 280 total would be correct? Now if you add Natural Order on top of that with -33% Magic Resistance damage would be 372?


The +40 damage from Heroes is just a buff. It's not part of the spell damage.

With 0% MR, it'll be 240 x 1 (0% MR) x 1.33 so 320ish.

In Dota 1 it looks to be 240 x 1(0% MR) = 240 than the Aura applies. I'm guessing the WC3 engine wouldn't allow Spirit to do damage + Aura active at the same time.

Don't know which ET mechanics is correct but there's a 25% damage disparity at max Spirit/Aura between versions.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> all heros have at least 25% magic resistance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> The +40 damage from Heroes is just a buff. It's not part of the spell damage.
> 
> With 0% MR, it'll be 240 x 1 (0% MR) x 1.33 so 320ish.
> 
> In Dota 1 it looks to be 240 x 1(0% MR) = 240 than the Aura applies. I'm guessing the WC3 engine wouldn't allow Spirit to do damage + Aura active at the same time.
> 
> Don't know which ET mechanics is correct but there's a 25% damage disparity at max Spirit/Aura between versions.


Well starting with base 25% magic resistance and with Spirit and Natural Order both maxed highest possible damage should be 259.
Probably just a bug with WC3 engine like you said.

I went and checked ET win % in pro games so far on the 6.78 patch. He's been picked 140 times and has a 59% winning percentage. I checked a few other heroes too.

Chen 60%
Visage 54%
Io 56%
OD 54%
Furion 50%
Dark Seer 45%
Batrider 51%


----------



## HarrisLam

is there a survey on winrate of teams that have Io and Bat at the same time?


----------



## protzman

anyone in here have a shagbark courier they are willing to do a fair 1:1 trade with?
I have had Waldi the Faithful since he came out now its time to pass him on to a new owner


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> is there a survey on winrate of teams that have Io and Bat at the same time?


Its very rare that happens in Captains Mode - either Io or Batrider gets banned... alot of times they both get banned.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Statistically wise - Na'vi has been the most consistant teams in the past 3 years... advancing to 3 International Finals is not an easy feat and they can be considered one of the best or THE best DOTA 2 team in the past 3 years. Alliance is the best for 2013 and the pressure for them to repeat next year is heavier than everyone else.
> 
> In regards to the recent games, most teams are testing new metas and new hero line-ups against strong teams (instead of just in scrimages) before the International 4... you will see even the best teams losing to lower skilled teams during this process - including funny failed strats like this one...which may have worked if the other team does not have a Dark Seer.


Na'vi are the only team still around from 3 years ago that dont have a completely new roster. I was speaking more about the fact Na'vi play a very aggressive and all out style which is far more inconsistent than Alliances ultra efficiency, however when it goes well it makes other teams look like a 5 man mix.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> is there a survey on winrate of teams that have Io and Bat at the same time?


During the 6.78 patch 21 games with a 76% winning percentage


----------



## HarrisLam

Is there a reason pro teams change their names SO often??

I quited D2L after Ti3, coming back to it now and I can't recognize like half of the teams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Its very rare that happens in Captains Mode - either Io or Batrider gets banned... alot of times they both get banned.


its not common, yes, but this situation exists. In fact with my very limited pro-game-watching experience, I've seen it twice. [A] had given Na'Vi that combo twice, and lost both games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> During the 6.78 patch 21 games with a 76% winning percentage


well....to be honest it's not as impressive as I would think. Guess it's a pretty greedy line-up, a lot of investment in global presence and if the damage can't catch up, it won't help much.


----------



## redalert

We'll only a few teams actually changed their names Kaipi orange and quantic are the 3 that come to mind. Kp=speed gaming. O=Titan quantic=DD. The rest of the unknown teams are just new teams trying to make it big like the MLG qualifiers and Nexxon (Korean) sponsorship league which is really some low level play. The 3 things about Nexxon FXO best team, hot interview girl and Jesus stick.
Just a lot of tourneys going on. I think there were like 7 different tourneys yesterday


----------



## ebduncan

So I decided to setup a Dota 2 Steam for when I play.

You guys are welcome to watch, or follow.

http://www.twitch.tv/btu_ebduncan


----------



## WALSRU

Why not!

I feel bad for ya man can't protect Drow with this hero lineup, looks like an all random.


----------



## neXen

It makes me happy to see team execution win VS team picks

phenomenal all around play by Speed gaming again after game 1


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Why not!
> 
> I feel bad for ya man can't protect Drow with this hero lineup, looks like an all random.


oh man tell me you didn't see that game lol.. and it was all random, solo que, just never know what ur gonna get.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> It makes me happy to see team execution win VS team picks
> 
> phenomenal all around play by Speed gaming again after game 1


Execution didn't win vs picks. They picked a no stun team vs a storm spirit, how can naix/LD ever kill him. They didn't even pick up a orchid and have no one to farm a sheep. When a storm spirit doesn't need to go bkb/linkens then something is wrong. As was pointed out mobility counters naix/LD so hard. He spent every team fight running between people, once he gets there they pop ghost scepter and hes useless.

It was a good performance no doubt. But in my opinion the better draft won.


----------



## bullethose

finally I am actually good at troll warlord after all those tries and damn he is fun this (http://dotabuff.com/matches/345773984) makes my slark game look like an ant


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> finally I am actually good at troll warlord after all those tries and damn he is fun this (http://dotabuff.com/matches/345773984) makes my slark game look like an ant


nice game,

however why did you get a ring of aquila when you already had a bottle? kinda defeats the purpose no? I'd rather have a orge's club that could build into a bkb.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> nice game,
> 
> however why did you get a ring of aquila when you already had a bottle? kinda defeats the purpose no? I'd rather have a orge's club that could build into a bkb.


So you can spam your Axe when your Bottle is empty/out of charges ?


----------



## mylilpony

Troll warlord mid is pretty common these days, meaning a bottle is a given, and the aquila gives armor/much needed regen for cheap. Troll is a very difficult matchup mid and if you harass them out of the lane and force them to roam or go back to fountain, you can take out the tier1 tower in 10-15 mins (even less if you dominate your lane) and then rotate to jungle , where once again those items are much more helpful for farming, than a fast ogre axe


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Troll warlord mid is pretty common these days, meaning a bottle is a given, and the aquila gives armor/much needed regen for cheap. Troll is a very difficult matchup mid and if you harass them out of the lane and force them to roam or go back to fountain, you can take out the tier1 tower in 10-15 mins (even less if you dominate your lane) and then rotate to jungle , where once again those items are much more helpful for farming, than a fast ogre axe


Honestly if your proficient at stance swapping then PMS does soooooo much work. 6 base armour + 20 block.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Honestly if your proficient at stance swapping then PMS does soooooo much work. 6 base armour + 20 block.


true. For me pms is more of a safelane choice, since you're tanking harass from multiple heroes +creep but mid i expect a lot more spell damage/spamming thanks to bottlecrow. I've also seen a few players skip aquila in favor of basilus and faster core items, or just go from bottle into core but i like the cost efficiency of drums/aquila on most heroes.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> true. For me pms is more of a safelane choice, since you're tanking harass from multiple heroes +creep but mid i expect a lot more spell damage/spamming thanks to bottlecrow. I've also seen a few players skip aquila in favor of basilus and faster core items, or just go from bottle into core but i like the cost efficiency of drums/aquila on most heroes.


You dont need anything in the safelane, would be a waste since the PMS block doesnt help any more than a stout shield. Troll harrases via auto attacking, that inevitably brings agro. It also means no one can trade hits with him, by comparison a lvl 4 puck would hit for like 15 dmg, its brutal


----------



## redalert




----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> You dont need anything in the safelane, would be a waste since the PMS block doesnt help any more than a stout shield. Troll harrases via auto attacking, that inevitably brings agro. It also means no one can trade hits with him, by comparison a lvl 4 puck would hit for like 15 dmg, its brutal


Whirling axes!! Doesn't suck. I haven't played enough troll though so my opinion doesn't really matter anyways- Ive been watching all the NEL/weplay games and theres a lot of Troll/ET mid, so I've been basing most of my information off that.


----------



## Ramzinho

Well I've not talked in a while. Been watching lots of star ladder and weplay lately. Navi are not consistent but I love them beating A. Rat doto is getting countered finally and it really ruins the beauty of the game. Alliance are one of the most efficient farming teams. But Navi are very versatile. If the opponent is focusing havost dendi shines. If dendi is shut down havost finds himself farm. Alliance are lately trying new stuff but actually bulldog just gets denied his heroes in the draft and sf ganked mid and loda focused mid game. I cant wait ro see DK vs Navi anytime soon.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WALSRU

Ramz stap, you don't know what you're talking about you're just repeating what you read on playdota


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Well I've not talked in a while. Been watching lots of star ladder and weplay lately. Navi are not consistent but I love them beating A. Rat doto is getting countered finally and it really ruins the beauty of the game. Alliance are one of the most efficient farming teams. But Navi are very versatile. If the opponent is focusing havost dendi shines. If dendi is shut down havost finds himself farm. Alliance are lately trying new stuff but actually bulldog just gets denied his heroes in the draft and sf ganked mid and loda focused mid game. I cant wait ro see DK vs Navi anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Alliance is unknown.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Ramz stap, you don't know what you're talking about you're just repeating what you read on playdota


It upsets me that i have yet to play a game with any of you guys yet. Im on till like 12PM GMT every night, im starting to get offended.


----------



## WALSRU

I'm too much of a grown up sometimes. We're looking at houses like every free night that I get, I'm lucky to play one night a week! Look how rare my uploads have been lately.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> It upsets me that i have yet to play a game with any of you guys yet. Im on till like 12PM GMT every night, im starting to get offended.


12PM GMT is about 8 AM EST for me

In a perfect world....i would be available to play some DoTa at that time.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> 12PM GMT is about 8 AM EST for me
> 
> In a perfect world....i would be available to play some DoTa at that time.


I meant midnight to clarify, i would love to be playing doto at lunchtime everyday also


----------



## TheOddOne

EE-SAMA vs Alliance Bo5 WePlay Tourney is happening right now guys, tune in and see if the God is being merciful or not today @Beyondthesummit.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> So I decided to setup a Dota 2 Steam for when I play.
> 
> You guys are welcome to watch, or follow.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/btu_ebduncan


Nice


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Ramz stap, you don't know what you're talking about you're just repeating what you read on playdota


sadly i am not.. it's all my opinion


----------



## Ramzinho

dendi picked voker vs Liquid... have fun !









http://www.twitch.tv/zyoritv


----------



## WALSRU

Even though I disagree with it, I will acknowledge you're allowed to have it


----------



## WALSRU

Gentlemen, we have an issue

http://www.joindota.com/en/news/12973-test-client-recieves-6-79-patch
Quote:


> Patch 6.79 Notes:
> 
> GENERAL
> 
> * Buyback prevents gaining unreliable gold (creeps, neutrals, etc) until your normal respawn time finishes
> * When buying back, 25% of the remaining respawn time will be added to your next death
> 
> * Creeps now meet a bit closer to the tower in your offlane
> * Ranged Heroes now get the same denied experience as melee heroes (instead of less)
> * XP AoE increased from 1200 to 1300
> 
> * Non-Ancient Neutrals now split XP with all heroes in the AoE instead of just the team that killed them
> * Swapped the medium pullable Neutral Camp with the small camp
> * A neutral creeps camp will no longer spawn the same set of neutral creeps twice in a row
> * Small reduction to the pull timing duration of the mid Radiant and mid-top Dire camp
> * Satyr Mindstealer XP bounty reduced from 88 to 62
> * Satyr Tormentor XP bounty reduced from 155 to 119
> * Mud Golems XP bounty reduced from 119 to 88
> * Mud Golems armor reduced from 4 to 2
> * Dark Troll Summoner bounty XP reduced from 155 to 119
> * Hellbear Smasher HP reduced from 1100 to 950
> * Hellbear armor reduced from 5 to 3
> * Satyr Trickster's Purge cast point improved from 0.5 to 0.2
> * Dragon Ancient Neutral Camp now have flying movement capability
> * Fixed Neutral Envenomed Weapons debuff dispelling regen items
> 
> * Day/Night length decreased from 6 to 4 minutes
> * The following heroes now have the standard 800 night vision: Drow Ranger, Mirana, Puck, Leshrac, Enchantress, Ancient Apparition, Meepo and Treant Protector
> 
> * Roshan will respawn at a random time between 8 and 11 minutes after death
> * When Aegis expires unused, it heals the hero fully over 5 seconds (regen dispels on damage from players or buildings)
> 
> * Starting gold increased from 603 to 625
> * Random Gold bonus reduced by 50
> * Gold for ending a spree changed from 75->600 (3x->10x) to 125->1000
> * Your gold income is now 1 per 0.6 seconds, up from 1 per 0.8 seconds
> 
> * Tower last hit bonus gold increased from 100-200 to 150-250
> * Melee Barracks HP regen increased from 2.5 to 5
> * Ranged Barracks HP regen decreased from 2.5 to 0
> * Ranged Barracks HP reduced from 1500 to 1200 and armor increased from 5 to 10 (same EHP vs physical damage)
> 
> * Evasion now stacks diminishingly
> * Can no longer orb-attack while attack restricted (such as Ethereal or Frostbite)
> * The following abilities no longer automatically ignore backswing time by default: Rupture, Malefice, Venomous Gale, Stifling Dagger, Flamebreak, Wave of Terror, Shadow Word and Power Cogs
> 
> HEROES
> 
> Abaddon
> 
> - Base armor reduced by 1
> - Myst Coil self damage increased from 50/75/100/125 to 75/100/125/150
> - Aphotic Shield is now dispellable
> - Borrowed Time no longer activates while Doomed
> 
> Alchemist
> 
> - Chemical Rage no longer provides 250/500/750 bonus HP
> - Chemical Rage HP regen increased from 15/30/60 to 50/75/100
> 
> Ancient Apparition
> 
> - Ice Vortex cooldown reduced from 5 to 4
> - Ice Blast cooldown reduced from 45 to 40
> - The Chilling Touch buff is now always applied to Ancient Apparition even if he is not within the target area
> - Chilling Touch cooldown reduced from 50/46/42/38 to 50/42/34/26
> 
> Axe
> 
> - Berserker's Call AoE increased from 275 to 300
> - Battle Hunger duration reduced from 10/13/16/19 to 10/12/14/16
> - Battle Hunger damage reduced from 15/21/27/33 to 15/20/25/30
> - Battle Hunger movement speed slow/bonus increased from 8% to 10%
> - Battle Hunger is now dispellable
> - Counter Helix cooldown reduced from 0.55/0.5/0.45/0.4 to 0.45/0.4/0.35/0.3
> - Counter Helix now hits siege units
> - Culling Blade no longer goes on cooldown if it successfully kills a hero
> - Culling Blade threshold reduced from 300/450/625 to 250/350/450 (Aghanim upgraded version is still 300/450/625)
> - Culling Blade speed bonus increased from 25% to 40% and AoE from 600 to 900
> - Culling Blade 40% speed bonus now applies to attack speed as well
> - Culling Blade Aghanim allied buff duration increased from 6 to 10
> - Culling Blade manacost reduced from 150/200/250 to 60/120/180
> 
> Batrider
> 
> - Base damage reduced from 48-52 to 38-42
> - Vision reduced from 1400 to 1200
> - Flaming Lasso cast range reduced from 175 to 100
> 
> Beastmaster
> 
> - Inner Beast AoE reduced from 1000 to 900 (standard aura AoE)
> - Inner Beast attack speed rescaled from 18/26/32/40 to 15/25/35/45
> - Call of the Wild now has two abilities for summoning each unit independently
> - Call of the Wild manacost reduced from 25 to 15 and cast point improved from 0.5 to 0.3
> 
> Bloodseeker
> 
> - Base movement speed reduced from 305 to 300
> - Thirst is now global instead of 6000 range
> - Thirst bonus now stacks for each unit that is low HP
> - Thirst HP threshold increased from 20/30/40/50% to 50%
> - Thirst movement speed bonus reduced from 15/25/35/45% to 7/14/21/28%
> - When Thirst is active, movement speed cap is removed on your hero
> - Thirst no longer provides armor bonus
> - Thirst provides bonus 7/14/21/28 damage
> - Thirst no longer grants full hero vision around low HP targets, it only shows their model
> - Thirst no longer lasts for an extra 3 seconds when the target is dead
> 
> Brewmaster
> - Base agility increased from 16 to 22
> - Drunken Haze affects a 200 AoE around the target
> - Thunder Clap is now dispellable
> - Primal Split selection order is now Earth/Storm/Fire
> - Reworked Primal Split Aghanim upgrade.
> 
> >>>No longer upgrades any stats, cd, duration, etc on Aghanim.
> Instead, it now grants Thunderclap to Earth, Drunken Haze to Storm, and Drunken Brawler to Fire.
> The skills granted are at the same level as Brewmaster's skills.
> Cooldowns are independent of the original Brewmaster.
> 
> Bristleback
> 
> - Attack point improved from 0.4 to 0.3
> - Viscous Nasal Goo is now dispellable
> - Viscous Nasal Goo cast point improved from 0.4 to 0.3
> - Warpath max stacks increased from 5 to 5/6/7
> - Warpath stack duration increased from 10 to 14
> 
> Broodmother
> 
> - Spin Web AoE increased from 650 to 900
> - Spin Web cast range increased from 600 to 1000
> - Spin Web cast point nerfed from 0.2 to 0.4
> - Spin Web no longer destroys trees
> - Broodmother now has completely unobstructed movement when under the web (can walk over cliffs, trees, etc)
> - Removed buffer time when leaving Spin Web (you now immediately lose your regen/movement/pathing/invis bonuses)
> 
> Centaur Warrunner
> 
> - Stampede slow duration increased from 1.25 seconds to 1.5
> 
> Chaos Knight
> 
> - Chaos Bolt damage and stun values are now inversely related
> 
> Chen
> 
> - Test of Faith teleport is now dispellable
> - Hand of God cooldown increased from 140/130/120 to 160/140/120
> 
> Clinkz
> 
> - Searing Arrows damage increased from 20/30/40/50 to 30/40/50/60
> - Searing Arrows manacost increased from 8 to 10
> - Searing Arrows is no longer blocked by magic immunity
> 
> Clockwerk
> 
> - Units knocked back by Power Cogs destroy trees in 100 AoE around where they land
> 
> Crystal Maiden
> 
> - Freezing Field AS/MS AoE slow increased from -20/-30 to -30/-30
> - Freezing Field Scepter AS/MS AoE slow increased from -50/-30 to -50/-50
> 
> Dark Seer
> 
> - Vacuum cooldown increased from 24 to 28
> 
> Dazzle
> 
> - Weave duration rescaled from 12/18/24 to 20
> - Weave armor per second rescaled from 1 to 0.75/1/1.25 (scepter is 1/1.25/1.5)
> - Poison Touch damage increased from 8/16/24/32 to 14/20/26/32 (7 seconds worth)
> - Poison Touch is now dodgeable
> - Poison Touch slow timings reworked
> 
> >>>Previous Poison Touch:
> =========================
> Lvl 1
> Slow target by 33% for 1 second
> 
> Lvl 2
> Slow target by 33% for 1 second, then slow target by 66% for 1 second
> 
> Lvl 3
> Slow target by 33% for 1 second, then slow target by 66% for 1 second, then stun target for 1 second
> 
> Lvl 4
> Slow target by 33% for 1 second, then slow target by 66% for 1 second, then stun target for 1 second
> 
> Ministuns for 0.01 seconds at the start.
> 
> New Poison Touch:
> ==================
> Lvl 1
> Slow target by 33% for 3 seconds
> 
> Lvl 2
> Slow target by 33% for 2 seconds, then slow target by 66% for 1 second
> 
> Lvl 3
> Slow target by 33% for 1 second, then slow target by 66% for 1 second, then slow target by 100% for 1 second
> 
> Lvl 4
> Slow target by 33% for 1 second, then slow target by 66% for 1 second, then stun target for 1 second
> 
> Ministuns for 0.01 seconds at the start.
> 
> Death Prophet
> 
> - Exorcism Spirit damage increased from 43-48 to 53-58
> 
> Disruptor
> 
> - Kinetic Field AoE increased from 300 to 325
> - Glimpse cooldown reduced from 60/50/40/30 to 65/50/35/20
> - Static Storm AoE increased from 375 to 450
> - Static Storm max damage increased from 170/220/270 to 200/250/300
> - Added Aghanim's upgrade: Static Storm silences items, and lasts an extra 2 seconds
> 
> Doom
> 
> - Doom cooldown reduced from 110 to 100
> - Doom now removes positive buffs on the target before applying the debuff
> - Doom Aghanim AoE requirement increased from 550 to 900
> 
> >>>This is the AoE that is considered when freezing the duration of Aghanim upgraded Doom.
> 
> Drow Ranger
> 
> - Precision Aura damage ratio increased from 16/20/24/28% to 18/24/30/36%
> - Precision Aura no longer affects creeps
> - Precision Aura can now be manually casted to affect creeps globally for 30 seconds (120 cd)
> - Marksmanship attribute negation AoE increased from 375 to 400
> 
> Earthshaker
> 
> - Enchant Totem damage increased from 75/150/225/300% to 100/200/300/400%
> - Fissure range increased by 100
> 
> Elder Titan
> 
> - Ancestral Spirit damage reduced from 120/160/200/240 to 80/120/160/200
> 
> Enigma
> 
> - Midnight Pulse dps increased from 3/4/5/6% to 4/5/6/7%
> - Added Aghanim's upgrade: Adds Midnight Pulse damage to your Black Hole. This damage stacks with Midnight Pulse.
> 
> Enchantress
> 
> - Untouchable attack speed slow increased from 20/50/80/110 to 30/60/90/120
> 
> Faceless Void
> 
> - Timewalk slow rescaled from 25/30/35/40% to 20/30/40/50%
> - Chronosphere AoE increased from 400 to 450
> 
> Huskar
> 
> - Agility reduced from 20 + 2.4 to 15 + 1.4
> - Berserker's Blood is now disabled by Doom
> 
> Invoker
> 
> - EMP restores Invoker for 50% of the mana it drains from heroes (excluding illusions)
> - Invoke Max Spells rescaled from 1/2/2/2 to 2
> 
> Io
> 
> - Tether now does a -100% MS/AS slow instead of a stun
> 
> Jakiro
> 
> - Liquid Fire is now a castable Attack Orb (same cooldown, no mana cost)
> 
> Juggernaut
> 
> - Healing Ward movement speed increased from 300 to 450
> - Omnislash Scepter cooldown reduced from 110/100/90 to 70
> - Omnislash no longer stops if the target is Ethereal (it still doesn't do damage)
> - Fixed not being able to use items during Omnislash
> 
> Keeper of the Light
> 
> - Blinding Light now destroys trees in a 150 AoE around where the target is pushed
> 
> Kunkka
> 
> - X Marks The Spot cooldown reduced from 16 to 13
> - Ghost Ship damage increased from 350/450/550 to 400/500/600
> 
> Leshrac
> 
> - Diabolic Edict cast point improved from 0.7 to 0.5
> - Pulse Nova scepter damage increased from 88/133/177 to 100/150/200
> 
> Lich
> 
> - Frost Armor has half effect against ranged heroes
> - Frost Armor slow now stacks with the slow from Frost Nova
> - Sacrifice cooldown increased from 35/30/25/20 to 44/36/28/20
> - Sacrifice mana gain increased from 15/30/45/60% to 25/40/55/70%
> - Sacrifice no longer denies enemy XP
> - Sacrifice now converts your own creep for XP (shared in AoE as normal creep xp bounty)
> 
> Lifestealer
> 
> - Rage cooldown increased from 17 to 19
> - Open Wounds and Infest cast points increased from 0.01 to 0.2
> 
> Lina
> 
> - Attack range increased from 635 to 650
> 
> Lion
> 
> - Mana Drain duration increased from 4 to 5
> - Hex cooldown increased from 15 to 30/25/20/15
> - Hex duration increased from 1.75/2.5/3.25/4 to 2.5/3/3.5/4
> 
> Lone Druid
> 
> - Base movement speed increased from 315 to 325 (still 280 in True Form)
> - Spirit Bear XP bounty increased from 196 to 300
> 
> Luna
> 
> - Moon Glaive can now bounce back on the same units if it already hit all other units nearby
> - Moon Glaive bounce damage reduced from -30% to -35%
> - Eclipse Scepter beam count limit per target removed
> 
> Lycanthrope
> 
> - Armor increased by 1 (Shapeshift total armor is still the same as before)
> - Base damage increased by 5
> - Howl bonus damage for non-hero units increased from 4/8/12/16 to 5/10/15/20
> - Wolves magic resistance increased from 50% to 80%
> 
> Magnus
> 
> - Turn rate improved from 0.5 to 0.8
> 
> Medusa
> 
> - Mystic Snake now does Pure damage to units in Stone Form
> 
> Meepo
> 
> - Base armor reduced by 1
> - Turn rate improved from 0.5 to 0.65
> - Earthbind cast point improved from 0.5 to 0.3
> - Divided We Stand leveling rebalanced from 6/11/16 to 4/11/18
> - Removed 30% stat sharing on non-aghanim Divided We Stand
> 
> Mirana
> 
> - Leap AoE AS/MS speed bonus is granted at the cast location rather than the destination
> - Leap AoE AS bonus increased from 4/8/12/16 to 8/16/24/32
> 
> Morphling
> 
> - Morph level 4 shift rate improved from 0.25 to 0.2
> 
> Naga Siren
> 
> - Rip Tide AoE reduced from 450 to 350
> - Ensnare manacost increased from 75/85/95/105 to 90/100/110/120
> 
> Nature's Prophet
> 
> - Treants' XP Bounty increased from 20 to 30
> - Treants' Gold Bounty increased from 12-16 to 14-20
> 
> Necrolyte
> 
> - Base armor increased by 1
> 
> Night Stalker
> 
> - Darkness causes enemy vision to be reduced by 25% (affects heroes, creeps and wards)
> 
> Nyx Assassin
> 
> - Spiked Carapace no longer stuns your hero when your summoned units proc it (the summoned units get stunned instead)
> - Impale no longer has unit targeting, it is now only a point targeted spell
> 
> Ogre Magi
> 
> - Ignite duration increased from 4/5/6/7 to 5/6/7/8
> - Ignite is now dodgeable
> - Ignite can now multicast to cast at a random enemy unit in 1400 AoE (prioritizes ones that do not already have the debuff)
> - Unrefined Fireblast cooldown reduced from 10 to 6
> 
> Omniknight
> 
> - Degen Aura AoE increased from 315 to 350
> - Degen Aura stickiness increased from 0.5 seconds to 1.0
> 
> Outworld Devourer
> 
> - Base damage reduced by 3
> - Items no longer trigger Essence Aura
> 
> Phantom Assassin
> 
> - Stifling Dagger shares the same crit chance/factor as Coup de Grace
> - Stifling Dagger is now dodgeable
> - Stifling Dagger damage rescaled from 50/100/150/200 to 60/100/140/180
> 
> Phantom Lancer
> 
> - Spirit Lance is now dodgeable
> 
> Pudge
> 
> - Can now use Blink Dagger
> - If you hook a unit onto an unpathable ledge, the unit gains free pathing for 5 seconds
> - Flesh Heap magic resistance reduced from 4/8/12/16% to 6/8/10/12%
> - Dismember Scepter strength multiplier increased from 0.75 to 1.0
> 
> Pugna
> 
> - Decrepify damage amp on allies reduced from 40% to 25%
> - Decrepify damage amp on enemies increased from 40% to 50%
> - Nether Ward now requires 3 hits to kill instead of 75/150/225/300 HP (heroes hurt it for 1, others for 0.25)
> - Life Drain restores mana if it tries to heal you while you are full hp when targeting heroes
> 
> Queen of Pain
> 
> - Shadow Strike manacost rescaled from 80/100/120/140 to 110
> 
> Riki
> 
> - Smoke Screen cast range increased from 425 to 550
> - Riki is no longer revealed out of Permanent Invisibility when he casts spells or uses items
> >>>When he starts his attack from Blink Strike, he will be revealed
> 
> Rubick
> 
> - Telekinesis cooldown increased from 18 to 22
> - Rubick can no longer steal the Aghanim upgrade of the enemy if they have Aghanim and he doesn't
> - Added Aghanim's upgrade: reduces cooldown from 20/18/16 to 5, increases cast range from 1000 to 1400 and makes all stolen spells be considered to have their Aghanim's upgrade
> 
> Sand King
> 
> - Sand Storm dps increased from 20/40/60/80 to 25/50/75/100
> - Epicenter attack speed slow is now same as movement speed slow (10%->30%)
> 
> Shadow Demon
> 
> - Shadow Poison AoE increased from 180 to 190
> 
> Shadow Shaman
> 
> - Mass Serpent Ward count increased from 8 to 10
> - Changed Mass Serpent Ward placement structure
> 
> Silencer
> 
> - Intelligence Steal is an innate part of the hero rather than an element of Glaives of Wisdom
> 
> Skeleton King
> 
> - Base Intelligence increased by 5
> - Removed Mortal Strike active
> - Vampiric Aura now provides full effectiveness on ranged units
> - Reincarnation slow increased from 30% to 50%
> - Reincarnation slow AoE increased from 700 to 900
> 
> Skywrath Mage
> 
> - Int growth increased from 3.2 to 3.6
> - Added Aghanim's upgrade: reduces Mystic Flare's cooldown from 60/40/20 to 20/10/0
> 
> Slardar
> 
> - Amplify Damage armor reduction increased from 8/14/20 to 10/15/20
> - Sprint speed increased from 20/27/33/40% to 20/28/36/44%
> - Sprint manacost removed (was 50)
> 
> Slark
> 
> - Shadow Dance duration reduced from 5.5 to 4
> - Shadow Dance cooldown increased from 25 to 65
> - Shadow Dance can no longer be revealed by Truesight
> 
> Sniper
> 
> - Take Aim attack range bonus increased from 75/150/225/300 to 80/160/240/320
> 
> Spectre
> 
> - You can now continuously use Reality on your illusions
> - Reality cast point improved from 0.3 to 0
> 
> Spirit Breaker
> 
> - Base attack time nerfed from 1.7 to 1.9
> - Greater Bash no longer works while doomed
> - Nether Strike now uses 1.2 Cast Time instead of a 1 sec magic immune delay (can be interrupted as a result)
> 
> Sven
> 
> - Stormbolt cooldown reduced from 15 to 13
> - Stormbolt is now dodgeable
> 
> Tidehunter
> 
> - Kraken Shell damage block increased from 7/14/21/28 to 9/18/27/36
> 
> Timbersaw
> 
> - Chakram manacost increased from 75/125/175 to 100/150/200
> 
> Tiny
> 
> - Craggy Exterior chance increased from 6/12/18/24% to 10/15/20/25%
> - Craggy Exterior stun duration increased from 1.2 to 1.2/1.3/1.4/1.5
> 
> Treant Protector
> 
> - Leech Seed damage per pulse reduced from 30/45/60/75 to 24/36/48/60
> - Leech Seed number of pulses increased from 4 to 6 (duration from 3 to 4.5)
> - Living Armor cooldown rebalanced from 15 to 32/26/20/14
> - Living Armor manacost increased from 25 to 50
> - Nature's Guise cast point improved from 0.5 to 0.3
> 
> Troll Warlord
> 
> - Berserker's Rage movespeed bonus rebalanced from 20/20/20/30 to 10/20/30/40
> - Whirling Axes (Melee) damage reduced from 125/175/225/275 to 75/125/175/225
> 
> Tusk
> 
> - Frozen Sigil now requires a constant number of hits (3/3/4/4) instead of 200/220/240/260 HP (heroes hurt it for 1, others for 0.25)
> 
> Undying
> 
> - Decay steal duration increased from 25/30/35/40 to 40
> 
> Vengeful Spirit
> 
> - Can now use Blink Dagger
> - If you Netherswap a unit onto an unpathable ledge, the unit gains free pathing for 5 seconds
> 
> Venomancer
> 
> - Poison Nova no longer ignores invis/fogged units
> - Venomous Gale no longer ignores invis units
> - Venomous Gale damage over time rebalanced from 15/30/45/60 to 0/30/60/90
> - Poison Sting duration increased from 6/8/10/12 to 6/9/12/15
> - Poison Sting dps no longer dispels healing or disables dagger
> - Plague Wards now have Poison Sting for 50% of the damage at the current skilled level (When both Venomancer and a Plague Ward affect a target, only the highest dps is applied)
> - Plague Wards XP bounty increased from 12/12/25/25 to 20/25/30/35
> 
> Viper
> 
> - Poison Attack cooldown reduced from 4/3/0/0 to 0
> - Corrosive Skin no longer works while doomed
> 
> Visage
> 
> - Base armor reduced by 1
> - Base magic resistance reduced from 25% to 10%
> 
> Warlock
> 
> - Fatal Bonds now links the closest units to the initial target, instead of randomly choosing targets in its AoE
> - Upheaval cast range increased from 700 to 1200
> - Upheaval duration increased from 10 to 12
> - Removed Chaotic Offering 100 impact damage
> - Chaotic Offering Golem armor increased from 5/7/10 to 6/9/12
> - Chaotic Offering manacost increased from 200/250/300 to 200/300/400
> 
> Weaver
> 
> - Base attack time nerfed from 1.7 to 1.8
> 
> Windrunner
> 
> - Focus Fire remains sticky on the target you cast it on
> >>>This means that you can change targets and when you return to the original target, your attack speed bonus will resume.
> 
> Witch Doctor
> 
> - Death Ward cast range increased from 400 to 600
> - Voodoo Restoration AoE increased from 350 to 500
> - Voodoo Restoration manacost over time reduced from 8/14/20/26 to 8/12/16/20 (50% of the heal amount)
> - Paralyzing Casks now lasts 5 seconds on illusions (same as creep duration)
> 
> ITEMS
> 
> Animal Courier
> 
> - Movement speed increased from 300 to 350
> - HP increased from 45 to 75
> 
> Arcane Boots
> 
> - Movement speed bonus reduced from 60 to 55
> 
> Armlet of Mordiggian
> 
> - Unholy Strength STR gain is provided over 0.7 seconds
> - Unholy Strength has no toggle on or off cooldown
> 
> Black King Bar
> 
> - Recipe cost increased from 1300 to 1375
> 
> Blink Dagger
> 
> - Damage disable no longer ignores self damage
> >>>This means stuff like Rot will trigger it, but HP loss like Soul Ring will not
> 
> Bloodstone
> 
> - Now gives the +10 damage from its components
> 
> Boots of Travel
> 
> - Now prioritizes nearby structures first within 325 AoE from targeting position (when ground targeted)
> 
> Bottle
> 
> - Gold cost increased from 600 to 650
> 
> Clarity Potion
> 
> - Is no longer shareable (but can still be used on a target ally)
> 
> Dust of Appearance
> 
> - Slow increased from 10 to 15%
> 
> Eul's Scepter of Divinity
> 
> - Cyclone cooldown reduced from 30 to 25
> - Movement speed bonus increased from 35 to 40
> 
> Eye of Skadi
> 
> - Eye of Skadi MS/AS slow increased from 30/20 to 35/35
> 
> Flying Courier
> 
> - Cannot be purchased until 3 minutes after creeps spawn
> 
> Gem of True Sight
> 
> - Gold cost increased from 850 to 900
> 
> Hand of Midas
> 
> - Transmute no longer works against Necronomicon units
> 
> Healing Salve
> 
> - Gold cost increased from 100 to 115
> - Is no longer shareable (but can still be used on a target ally)
> 
> Helm of the Dominator
> 
> - Dominate can no longer control Necronomicon units
> 
> Hyperstone
> 
> - Gold cost reduced from 2100 to 2000
> 
> Linken's Sphere
> 
> - Linken's Sphere can now be cast on an allied hero to transfer the buff
> >>>When on cooldown it does not work on you. Goes into cooldown when cast and once the buff is used up.
> If the cooldown ends and the buff has not been used up, the buff ends and does not trigger another cooldown.
> 700 cast range
> 
> Maelstrom
> 
> - Chain Lightning AoE increased from 500 to 900
> 
> Mjollnir
> 
> - Static Charge radius around attacker increased from 300 to 450
> - Static Charge hit count increased from 3 to 5
> - Chain Lightning AoE increased from 500 to 900
> 
> Necronomicon
> 
> - Summoned units duration increased from 35 to 40
> 
> Observer Ward
> 
> - Duration increased from 6 to 7 minutes
> - Killing Observer Wards now grants a 50 gold bounty
> 
> Phase Boots
> 
> - Movement speed bonus reduced from 55 to 50
> 
> Pipe of Insight
> 
> - Barrier AoE increased from 500 to 900
> 
> Power Treads
> 
> - Movement speed bonus reduced from 55 to 50
> 
> Radiance
> 
> - Burn Damage AoE increased from 650 to 700
> 
> Refresher Orb
> 
> - Now gives the +10 attack speed from its components
> 
> Rod of Atos
> 
> - Cripple cooldown reduced from 16 to 12
> 
> Sange and Yasha
> 
> - Movement speed bonus increased from 12 to 16%
> 
> Sentry Ward
> 
> - Duration increased from 3 to 4 minutes
> - No longer gives permanent vision around it
> - Gives ground vision in a 150 area around it for 12 seconds when placed
> 
> Shadow Amulet
> 
> - Fade delay reduced from 2.4 to 1.8
> 
> Shadow Blade
> 
> - Shadow Walk cooldown increased from 18 to 28
> 
> Smoke Of Deceit
> 
> - Smoked units are now always hidden until the buff is removed (rather than being hidden only from minimap and partially from world)
> 
> Tango
> 
> - Charges increased from 3 to 4
> - Gold cost increased from 90 to 125
> - Is no longer shareable
> - Tango can be targeted on an allied hero to create a 1 charge non-stacking tango item in their inventory. If the inventory is full, the item will be placed on the ground. This item has a 60s cooldown.
> 
> Tranquil Boots
> 
> - Reworked Tranquil Boots
> >>>Previous Tranquil Boots
> =========================
> Active Boots:
> + 75 Movement speed
> + 3 Armor
> + 3 HP Regeneration
> Ability: Heal - Restores 250 HP over 20 seconds while out of combat. 60s cooldown. 25 mana cost.
> 
> Broken Boots:
> + 25 Movement speed
> Restores when the last 10 seconds don't have 3 instances of damage.
> 
> Can be disassembled
> 
> New Tranquil Boots
> =========================
> Active Boots:
> + 85 Movement speed
> + 4 Armor
> + 10 HP Regeneration
> 
> Broken Boots:
> + 60 Movement speed
> + 4 Armor
> Restores when you haven't attacked or been attacked in the last 13 seconds.
> 
> Cannot be disassembled
> 
> Urn of Shadows
> 
> - Soul Release cooldown reduced from 10 to 7
> 
> Vanguard
> 
> - Damage Block chance increased from 70 to 80%
> 
> Veil of Discord
> 
> - Now uses Null Talisman instead of Robe of the Magi (from +12 int to +6 int, +3 str, +3 agi, +3 dmg)
> - Magic weakness duration increased from 20 to 25 seconds
> 
> CAPTAINS MODE
> 
> * Broodmother and Slark are temporarily disabled from CM, they will be added back shortly.


R.I.P. GS Huskar


----------



## mylilpony

Well, looks like the support role is pretty much going to suck in every pub game now. Or any time an invis hero gets picked, which will probably happen a lot more frequently now.

Thanks valve


----------



## neXen

So many changes

So many feels

i cannot proccess all these things

finally a buff to axe...but the nerf to battle hunger.......makes me cry


----------



## WALSRU

Accidental nerf to Axe, Tranquil boots cannot be disassembled

Really, I hope only half of this stuff makes it to final. It is literally a whole new game.


----------



## mylilpony

basically everyone will be encouraged to use gankers/invis heroes more. sure it makes for more action packed midgame, but in the end supports are the most negatively impacted...

meaning lower lvl games will suck even more without support too , or supports that dont' ward/buy sentries


----------



## chubadub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Accidental nerf to Axe, Tranquil boots cannot be disassembled
> 
> Really, I hope only half of this stuff makes it to final. It is literally a whole new game.


Its always a whole new game with these big updates. I'm actually a bit torn with this patch, i mean i dont mind any changes but it makes a hard to learn game a very demanding one.


----------



## WALSRU

Only real giveback to supports is 1 gold per 0.6 instead of per 0.8


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Only real giveback to supports is 1 gold per 0.6 instead of per 0.8


yeah but that affects everyone. and an extra 25gpm doesn't matter if you have to buy sentries every game, and youre getting ganked from earlier on (nighttime/offlane faster lvl)


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Accidental nerf to Axe, Tranquil boots cannot be disassembled
> 
> Really, I hope only half of this stuff makes it to final. It is literally a whole new game.


Did you see the tranquils rework?

They look like the best boots for axe anyway.

Battle hunger spamming has been nerfed so you don't need the mana boots as much anyway

Only thing i am confused about is the how the break function on the Tranqs work.

It says you cannot attack or be attacked to restore the boots.

Does this mean attacking breaks the tranqs the same as getting attacked?


----------



## evilferret

Walrus, good luck on your house hunt!

Haven't read all the hero changes but it doesn't seem that bad for supports.

Wards last longer + provide bounty now so counter warding won't be a gold loss even if you win the ward wars.

Sentry seems weaker but it lasts longer now so still unsure about it.

The Tranq rework seems interesting. The new broken Tranqs is almost the same MS as the old non broken Tranqs.

All the other boots got a MS nerf also so heroes that Core Tranqs got a huge MS buff vs other boot users.

* Non-Ancient Neutrals now split XP with all heroes in the AoE instead of just the team that killed them.

Seems like it'll help a support leech XP from the enemy. Hoping this makes aggressive trilanes viable in more situations.

Denied XP got reworked for ranged heroes.

No flying courier before 3 mins changes up item progression a bit.

Why is everybody scared of invis heroes? Sentries last longer but don't provide normal vision so it can be situationally stronger in lane.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Walrus, good luck on your house hunt!
> 
> Haven't read all the hero changes but it doesn't seem that bad for supports.
> 
> Wards last longer + provide bounty now so counter warding won't be a gold loss even if you win the ward wars.
> 
> Sentry seems weaker but it lasts longer now so still unsure about it.
> 
> The Tranq rework seems interesting. The new broken Tranqs is almost the same MS as the old non broken Tranqs.
> 
> All the other boots got a MS nerf also so heroes that Core Tranqs got a huge MS buff vs other boot users.
> 
> * Non-Ancient Neutrals now split XP with all heroes in the AoE instead of just the team that killed them.
> 
> Seems like it'll help a support leech XP from the enemy. Hoping this makes aggressive trilanes viable in more situations.
> 
> Denied XP got reworked for ranged heroes.
> 
> No flying courier before 3 mins changes up item progression a bit.
> 
> Why is everybody scared of invis heroes? Sentries last longer but don't provide normal vision so it can be situationally stronger in lane.


non-ancient neutral xp split is huge for offlane versus safelane. supports can't just farm/get xp from pulling, as its much easier for offlane to leech xp, so not only can they get xp from lane, but they can also leech your neutral xp = faster offlane lvls, slower support lvls, if it's a ganker like BH/Clock then that is not very fun to deal with. Also, the neutral camps will give less xp, so you have to spli the reduced xp between you your lanemate and a potential offlaner. if you drop a sentry ward for bh in lane they can just sit in another part of your jungle while you pull. it's supposed to encourage support movement but ...i can't imagine it playing out in pubs very well.
not scaed of invis heroes, but the new buffs to them mean
1) A lot more invis hero picks
2) a lot more picking off supports who have to move around

Alsoa lot more buffs to gank oriented heroes, and who are they mostly like to gank? The heroes moving around, or the ones with the lowest hp









if you're playing in a pub and you get a support that doesn't ward/buy dust/sentries, or you end up being the only support on your team, this just makes your game a lot more difficult. Also more GPM also means offlanes get faster cores even if they don't get their farm

it's supposed to also encourage more ganking supports which means there is less pressure for offlane. So failed/uncoordinated gank = time wasted, huge risk/offlane gets bigger faster. If you stay in lane, your level gain is even slower. I'm framing this in the context for pubs, not for competitive play.

I can see it move back into 2-1-2 lanes or 2-1-1 jungle lanes, but either way supports will have the most difficult time (even though flying courier/bottle affect mid, youre also not getting harassed as much b/c of bottle spam so it *kind of evens out). whereas if you got courier sniped in the current meta, the one that is still bottle crowing has the huge advantage

Also, offlane creeps you can creepblock to get them within the range of offlane tower, which also
helps offlane level/farm easier.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Walrus, good luck on your house hunt!
> 
> Haven't read all the hero changes but it doesn't seem that bad for supports.
> 
> Wards last longer + provide bounty now so counter warding won't be a gold loss even if you win the ward wars.
> 
> Sentry seems weaker but it lasts longer now so still unsure about it.
> 
> The Tranq rework seems interesting. The new broken Tranqs is almost the same MS as the old non broken Tranqs.
> 
> All the other boots got a MS nerf also so heroes that Core Tranqs got a huge MS buff vs other boot users.
> 
> * Non-Ancient Neutrals now split XP with all heroes in the AoE instead of just the team that killed them.
> 
> Seems like it'll help a support leech XP from the enemy. Hoping this makes aggressive trilanes viable in more situations.
> 
> Denied XP got reworked for ranged heroes.
> 
> why aren't you online?
> 
> all invisibility in the game got buffed except shadow blade...
> 
> Now with all the clinkz and riki buff.. it's gonna be annoying.. i kinda feel dagon riki incoming... that's gonna be a mess..
> 
> BloodSeeker buff is annoying. he is gonna be like a formula 1 car now..
> 
> there are too many changes. heck that's a totally new game. i've not known 40-50% of current stats and stuff... the game looks like it's gonna be a new game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i don't know.. will see if this has a high impact on the game though. but overall.. these changes really makes dota a new Game. too much invis buffs and too many heroes nerfed.. RIP tons of heroes.
> 
> No flying courier before 3 mins changes up item progression a bit.
> 
> Why is everybody scared of invis heroes? Sentries last longer but don't provide normal vision so it can be situationally stronger in lane.


----------



## Ramzinho

i'm still shocked every time i read this over and over i believe more it's a new game. i'm pissed. no point playing supports now... 1000ms BS - clinkz now is unstoppable, and many support heroes got buffed up dmg wise but not hp wise.. pulling is useless jungeling isn't efficient anymore.

Was talking to Oddone.. simply said.. dota is turning to LOL


----------



## TheOddOne

@Pwnography: We should run Gyro+Weaver bot more


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i'm still shocked every time i read this over and over i believe more it's a new game. i'm pissed. no point playing supports now... 1000ms BS - clinkz now is unstoppable, and many support heroes got buffed up dmg wise but not hp wise.. pulling is useless jungeling isn't efficient anymore.
> 
> Was talking to Oddone.. simply said.. dota is turning to LOL


Stop whining like a bunch of girls, all change is good change. Meta is stale, trilanes are now less effective which is always a good thing. Lots of key nerfs imo.

BS and Clinkz op. please... they are still bounty and clinkz, prophet is still strong as ever and so is timber really, OD still stomps people id imagine even with that nerf.

The game has changes and as ever people will work out the best way to utilize it, you have played dota for like a week or w/e and are QQing because the mindset your stuck in and have learnt from watching pro games will no longer apply.

Allow me to end on this, it wasn't that long ago blink dagger had no cool down and the only heroes worth picking had stuns.

/rant

P.S>

Here is something for your reading pleasure

@Oddone 2Legit2Quit


----------



## WALSRU

This is too much powercreep for LoL. In that game hitting someone with anything bigger than a featherpillow gets nerfed.

@Ef, yes so far as I can tell from reading it you will debuff the tranquils by last hitting


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Stop whining like a bunch of girls, all change is good change. Meta is stale, trilanes are now less effective which is always a good thing. Lots of key nerfs imo.
> 
> BS and Clinkz op. please... they are still bounty and clinkz, prophet is still strong as ever and so is timber really, OD still stomps people id imagine even with that nerf.
> 
> The game has changes and as ever people will work out the best way to utilize it, you have played dota for like a week or w/e and are QQing because the mindset your stuck in and have learnt from watching pro games will no longer apply.
> 
> Allow me to end on this, it wasn't that long ago blink dagger had no cool down and the only heroes worth picking had stuns.
> 
> /rant
> 
> P.S>
> 
> Here is something for your reading pleasure
> 
> @Oddone 2Legit2Quit


well oddone just told me you are a good player.. too bad... we have the same timezone. but i'm not good enough to play with you .... i'm the lowest xp and wr and knwoledge among the awesome guys here. one day i'll get there though..

I might be sad cause in my bracket... people are stupid.. trust me i know what i talk about.. i try my best to get out of normal bracket. in most of my games i end up most xpm and gpm in my team and in some cases in both teams and i still lose.

We will see how it goes.. but it just feels the game beauty might fade away... of course the offlaners will get a huge advantage. and the meta will change... yet i just feel the game isn't gonna be the same.


----------



## TheOddOne

Wow pwnography you're so bm m8.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> well oddone just told me you are a good player.. too bad... we have the same timezone. but i'm not good enough to play with you .... i'm the lowest xp and wr and knwoledge among the awesome guys here. one day i'll get there though..
> 
> I might be sad cause in my bracket... people are stupid.. trust me i know what i talk about.. i try my best to get out of normal bracket. in most of my games i end up most xpm and gpm in my team and in some cases in both teams and i still lose.
> 
> We will see how it goes.. but it just feels the game beauty might fade away... of course the offlaners will get a huge advantage. and the meta will change... yet i just feel the game isn't gonna be the same.


Im bored of doto, why keep it the same? The beauty of DotA is the game changing mechanics of the game (last hitting/blocking/stacking/orb walking) are all bugs, not intentional.

People will find new ways to min/max this patch. They can always revert changes, why not give them a try?

Not sure what advice i can give to get out of med bracket. Go mid, win game for rest of team?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Im bored of doto, why keep it the same? The beauty of DotA is the game changing mechanics of the game (last hitting/blocking/stacking/orb walking) are all bugs, not intentional.
> 
> People will find new ways to min/max this patch. They can always revert changes, why not give them a try?
> 
> Not sure what advice i can give to get out of med bracket. Go mid, win game for rest of team?


from your words. i'd say you have a point... and go mid







lol talk about having huskar drow sniper picked instantly 80% of the time. i'd rather shut the hell up and go play somewhere else other than fight all the time about taking mid


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Wow pwnography you're so bm m8.


^

Dat high horse


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> non-ancient neutral xp split is huge for offlane versus safelane. supports can't just farm/get xp from pulling, as its much easier for offlane to leech xp, so not only can they get xp from lane, but they can also leech your neutral xp = faster offlane lvls, slower support lvls, if it's a ganker like BH/Clock then that is not very fun to deal with. Also, the neutral camps will give less xp, so you have to spli the reduced xp between you your lanemate and a potential offlaner. if you drop a sentry ward for bh in lane they can just sit in another part of your jungle while you pull. it's supposed to encourage support movement but ...i can't imagine it playing out in pubs very well.
> not scaed of invis heroes, but the new buffs to them mean
> 1) A lot more invis hero picks
> 2) a lot more picking off supports who have to move around
> 
> Alsoa lot more buffs to gank oriented heroes, and who are they mostly like to gank? The heroes moving around, or the ones with the lowest hp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're playing in a pub and you get a support that doesn't ward/buy dust/sentries, or you end up being the only support on your team, this just makes your game a lot more difficult. Also more GPM also means offlanes get faster cores even if they don't get their farm
> 
> it's supposed to also encourage more ganking supports which means there is less pressure for offlane. So failed/uncoordinated gank = time wasted, huge risk/offlane gets bigger faster. If you stay in lane, your level gain is even slower. I'm framing this in the context for pubs, not for competitive play.
> 
> I can see it move back into 2-1-2 lanes or 2-1-1 jungle lanes, but either way supports will have the most difficult time (even though flying courier/bottle affect mid, youre also not getting harassed as much b/c of bottle spam so it *kind of evens out). whereas if you got courier sniped in the current meta, the one that is still bottle crowing has the huge advantage
> 
> Also, offlane creeps you can creepblock to get them within the range of offlane tower, which also
> helps offlane level/farm easier.


that's most of what i felt when i read the change log


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> that's most of what i felt when i read the change log


You talk about the earlier nighttime and how unsafe it is. Id imagine 90% of the dota community (and by extension this thread) couldnt have told me how long the night was, and if they could its cos they learnt it off a stream and dont actually pay attention to in ingame.

Your in the mid skill bracket why your worrying about the finer details of the mechanics of this game baffles me :/

Not trying to be a dick or anything just dont understand why people who are struggling in mid skill bracket games (and to be honest any bracket) are saying doto is ruined when you could just carry on playing the game like you are now.

Im mean other the how each hero works my game isnt going to be affected in a public game ill play how i always did, if i was playing in a tournament then that would be different.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> You talk about the earlier nightime and how unsafe it is. Id imagine 90% of the dota community (and by extension this thread) couldnt have told me how long the night was, and if they could its cos they learnt it off a stream and dont actually pay attention to in ingame.
> 
> Your in the mid skill bracket why your worrying about the finer details of the mechanics of this game baffles me :/


yes i''ve only played dota 6 month ago... and i only knew how bad i was 3 month ago. but at least i want to learn. i want to get better. i like the game. I've been an online gamer for a long time. and dota suits simply everything i wish to have in a cooperative online game.

i worry about this cause i want to get better. and i want to learn more. there is no shame of having knowledge and worrying about the game when i find something i don't like. it's just my opinion.


----------



## WALSRU

Going to say one positive and one negative to balance out my comments:

- I will forever miss the cheapness of Ghost Scepter Huskar

+ Pandas got more buttons, my favorite hero is now more fun

- Not looking forward to VS/Pudge + Blink even with the 5 seconds flying

+ LS got rage nerf and Armlet toggle nerf

- Racecar Bloodseeker

+ Doom > everything


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> yes i''ve only played dota 6 month ago... and i only knew how bad i was 3 month ago. but at least i want to learn. i want to get better. i like the game. I've been an online gamer for a long time. and dota suits simply everything i wish to have in a cooperative online game.
> 
> i worry about this cause i want to get better. and i want to learn more. there is no shame of having knowledge and worrying about the game when i find something i don't like. it's just my opinion.


I will confess, i may be bias in my desire for change.

Change means something new too learn where as currently i have nothing to learn.

Also am a firm believer in innovation.

Can you honestly say that the DotA map is the perfect incarnation? Why is it biased towards the dire? Why not have it symmetrical?

I am bored of DotA as i currently stands, i need new things


----------



## WALSRU

I can't say I've learned everything but I don't disagree. The biggest thing from my point of view is that I've never seen one patch aim to change so much all at once.

Yes lots are number tweaks that pubs will never notice, but for others striving toward high mmr and following the pro scene closely it's mind blowing.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I can't say I've learned everything but I don't disagree. The biggest thing from my point of view is that I've never seen one patch aim to change so much all at once.
> 
> Yes lots are number tweaks that pubs will never notice, but for others striving toward high mmr and following the pro scene closely it's mind blowing.


Your right, its changes everything and without wanting to sounds rude i think it blows peoples mind because they cant think for themselves. They build item x on hero y and do z because thats what the pros do, and so it must be that way. Learn the game from the ground up and you be able to adapt much better









I cant wait to see what people do with the new set of rules they are given


----------



## Snyderman34

Well, that doesn't look good for my Huskar games


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^
> 
> Dat high horse


He carried me doe.


----------



## evilferret

Walrus, super racecar BS build when new patch hits? I wonder how hard it'll be to bypass the old MS cap.

Odd, not sure how the neutral XP sharing helps offlaners that much. I can see it preventing offlaners from getting completely screwed but not accelerating them. It might take awhile but I think people will compensate by placing more importance in zoning early game.

Anybody know if the creep neutral XP AoE is the same as the XP range or different?

I guess I'm the only one excited for Ward bounties.

Any news on Diretide? I missed out on every Dota holiday event and not missing the next one.


----------



## redalert

This will effect pro games alot more than pub games.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I can't say I've learned everything but I don't disagree. The biggest thing from my point of view is that I've never seen one patch aim to change so much all at once.
> 
> Yes lots are number tweaks that pubs will never notice, but for others striving toward high mmr and following the pro scene closely it's mind blowing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Your right, its changes everything and without wanting to sounds rude i think it blows peoples mind because they cant think for themselves. They build item x on hero y and do z because thats what the pros do, and so it must be that way. Learn the game from the ground up and you be able to adapt much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see what people do with the new set of rules they are given


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> This will effect pro games alot more than pub games.


i'm still in the beginner phase and i'm already taking too much info.. this update means i have to rebuild everything i knew and learn the stuff that i didn't know.. mind blown,. i still suck. rotation sucks, map awareness sucks, last hitting sucks, but i know they do. and i try to work on them. i just feel that these changes will slow my progress that's why i'm not happy about it.

if i'm in your guys seats with tons of info and knowledge learning new thing would have been fun. but i'm in the process still and this changes everything.


----------



## redalert




----------



## neXen

Been fooling around with the changes in test client

i gotta say.....i like the new changes very very much

I always love balance patches from IF, the guy really knows how to get me addicted again....

anyway....this patch is going to be so flippin'


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


I see Blood Seeker (Buyback if he gets killed in a team fight and if most of the oppposing team members have low health) and AXE going to be picked more in Pro games, Batrider becoming less played, and finally Spirit Breaker can be stopped by a single hero disable = no more SB raping Crystal Maidens!


----------



## Toxsick




----------



## Toxsick

i hope this is not working as intended.

about the bs movement cap bullcrap.


----------



## ebduncan

ya i read about the changes.

It will be interesting for sure.

Only thing i'm not sure about is the new sentries.


----------



## Toxsick

some of the changes are really absurd.


----------



## Toxsick

Also, i just saw a thread popping up on steam where grimorum posted a new guide...

Grimorum: V6.79 Invoker - Wex is the new Monster!
Change log for v6.79
- EMP restores Invoker for 50% of the mana it drains from heroes (excluding illusions)

At level 15 with decent farm, your AoE spells can do this:
800 Mana Drain
400 HP Removal
680 Damage from Tornado
2.0 Sec Pushback
2.8 Sec Lift
Disarm
Monstrous Mana Recovery!

Ima need to test this when the patch rolls out.!

invoker changes are pretty sweet....


----------



## jojoenglish85

im about to download now, seems pretty interesting


----------



## Ramzinho

purge discussing the new patch.. he got some valid points: *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f3DXy1vK34*


----------



## jojoenglish85

I tried playing at it looks like my game is trying to display 3d i can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> purge discussing the new patch.. he got some valid points: *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f3DXy1vK34*


*** is this League of legends? - Purge.

Yes.


----------



## kmac20

Ok guys a I know the post is long but I'm going to rant for a bit (and apologize for it a few times, and THANK ALL OF YOU WHO READ MY *****ING AND CELEBRATORY POST!).

http://dotabuff.com/matches/349214161

http://dotabuff.com/matches/349269974

TL;DR: *I (KMAC) got to play 2 games with PyrionFlax!!!!*

My team kinda fed both games, but damn if I wasn't SO HAPPY to play with one of my favorite "Dota-lebritiy" (perhaps even my favorite! I do know all his songs by heart).

I was so excited (despite my team feeding super hard and not last hitting at all LOL), that the first game apparently the twitch.tv chat thought I was on like cocaine or meth because I COULD NOT STOP RANTING about getting to play with pyrion! As I said i'm a HUGE FAN, I even wrote a dota song inspired by him!

And I was so flustered that I was playing with him the first game, I couldn't stop gushing early on. Then I realized my team wasn't doing so hot....and I tried to focus on the game. So both games we lost, I think I played decently despite my scores.

Both games i had **** early game. Game 1 my solo offlane puck (the guy who fed mid/offlane as I call him







hit some really ******* good black holes that Pyrion and the team would follow up with first game for some sick wombos. We could have won that one with our wombo, but my team kept trying to force fights out of base they were at our T3 towers and we won all 3 of our huge fights on high ground.

Second game, my score was again not good but I DID play antimage correctly, regardless of what my score or anyone really says contrary to that. I still farmed a respectable 16 min bf despite my lane SUCKING (we had a dual lane ogre/mirana, and our chen fed a bit early on), grabbed an 18 min vlads/PT, and was well onto a reasonablye slow manta. But again, my team fed just a bit too much too often. Often I was forced to show up to try to prevent the push after 1 died, and to snag a kill perhaps, but i was unable to even get one kill when I tp'd in, usually repaid instead with lousy assist gold. I kept begging them to just throw hooks, stay well behind the towers, and defend safely while I took other towers. At one point they were pushing our top t3 and rax, and I took mid t1, t2, and was pressuring mid. Had they defended slightly better, with less feeding (often times lich/chen would be well ahead just getting initiated on, then the other 3 would try to fight/defend after 1-2 pickoffs :







As a result they more often than not could finish off whatever tower they were currently pushing, then then would often lose a tower while 2 people TP'd in to stop my own pushes. This is exactly what happened this time too, and the godlike skywrath mage who killed our mid pudge 10 times showed up to get a solo kill....on an antimage









I was so focused on winning that second game, that I didn't even sing my entire dota rap I wrote with inspiration from pyrion flax. Believe it or not guys, its RIDICULOUSLY GOOD, and I DREAMED of singing it to him for AGES NOW. Unfortunately for me though, I was "star struck" that first game (and apparently on twitch.tv virtual cocaine Kappa), and focused on winning that second game.

Again, I think both games were very winnable, in particular the second as I was farming reasonably well, yet it would've also helped if anyone else on my team had more than 39 last hits in a 38 minute game. Basically, *no one else on my team had more than 1 last hit per minute*. I know antimage is a creep vacuum but DAMN if that isn't bad.

Sorry for ranting about this guys, but as I said i was just SUPER PUMPED to play with PyrionFlax, and I just felt like writing something about it!!! This truly was *bittersweet*, as I'm both happy and saddened by my early morning, 5am dota games: I was super happy that he remembered me from the last time (I got an invite once in chat but it was bugged and he promised that "my name was down", and again, that I got to play with a member of the dota community that I find awesome!

But simultaneously I was sad that my week of dota woes continued with a team that fed, inadequately farmed and couldn't play safe for a bit while I unleased the antimage 'you-know-what-r-letter-word' train. Sucks to play a 40 min game where you KNOW you could carry if the feeding just stopped, and you know it wont stop. I'm sure many of you know that feeling. You try to give advice to your team, not raging a bit (maybe you're with your friends), just telling them to play safe, not feed, stay behind the barracks, while you split push to force TP's so your team can farm. But you just know, they can't stop (the feed), won't stop (the feed), nuh-uh.

And all that space you created for them in your own jungle and lanes as you forced TP responses that get you, the carry, killed?

It turned into 1 last hit per minute.







I mean really, do you see everyones last hits that second game?

Not to knock on my teammates too much: I played poorly as well. It was like 5am for me when I played, and the second game I should have probably just went vanguard->vlads instead of bf-> vlads when i realized that my team needed an early fighter more than a late game farmer (also know as the: "my team is feeding and we need to be 5 now" antimage build) I also above all else, should have read MY DOTA RAP. I'm hoping he sees it in this email I fired off, and maybe does it one day on his youtube. I think its really good and as it is literally the only piece of music I've written in my life, I didn't sing to the one person I WANTED to hear it....I suck!

Again, THANK YOU TO ANYONE WHO READ THIS! Thanks so for reading my half-complain-about-my-feed-team/half-celebrate-that-i-played-with-PFlax rant.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Ok guys a I know the post is long but I'm going to rant for a bit (and apologize for it a few times, and THANK ALL OF YOU WHO READ MY *****ING AND CELEBRATORY POST!).
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/349214161
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/349269974
> 
> TL;DR: *I (KMAC) got to play 2 games with PyrionFlax!!!!*
> 
> My team kinda fed both games, but damn if I wasn't SO HAPPY to play with one of my favorite "Dota-lebritiy" (perhaps even my favorite! I do know all his songs by heart).
> 
> I was so excited (despite my team feeding super hard and not last hitting at all LOL), that the first game apparently the twitch.tv chat thought I was on like cocaine or meth because I COULD NOT STOP RANTING about getting to play with pyrion! As I said i'm a HUGE FAN, I even wrote a dota song inspired by him!
> 
> And I was so flustered that I was playing with him the first game, I couldn't stop gushing early on. Then I realized my team wasn't doing so hot....and I tried to focus on the game. So both games we lost, I think I played decently despite my scores.
> 
> Both games i had **** early game. Game 1 my solo offlane puck (the guy who fed mid/offlane as I call him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hit some really ******* good black holes that Pyrion and the team would follow up with first game for some sick wombos. We could have won that one with our wombo, but my team kept trying to force fights out of base they were at our T3 towers and we won all 3 of our huge fights on high ground.
> 
> Second game, my score was again not good but I DID play antimage correctly, regardless of what my score or anyone really says contrary to that. I still farmed a respectable 16 min bf despite my lane SUCKING (we had a dual lane ogre/mirana, and our chen fed a bit early on), grabbed an 18 min vlads/PT, and was well onto a reasonablye slow manta. But again, my team fed just a bit too much too often. Often I was forced to show up to try to prevent the push after 1 died, and to snag a kill perhaps, but i was unable to even get one kill when I tp'd in, usually repaid instead with lousy assist gold. I kept begging them to just throw hooks, stay well behind the towers, and defend safely while I took other towers. At one point they were pushing our top t3 and rax, and I took mid t1, t2, and was pressuring mid. Had they defended slightly better, with less feeding (often times lich/chen would be well ahead just getting initiated on, then the other 3 would try to fight/defend after 1-2 pickoffs :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a result they more often than not could finish off whatever tower they were currently pushing, then then would often lose a tower while 2 people TP'd in to stop my own pushes. This is exactly what happened this time too, and the godlike skywrath mage who killed our mid pudge 10 times showed up to get a solo kill....on an antimage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so focused on winning that second game, that I didn't even sing my entire dota rap I wrote with inspiration from pyrion flax. Believe it or not guys, its RIDICULOUSLY GOOD, and I DREAMED of singing it to him for AGES NOW. Unfortunately for me though, I was "star struck" that first game (and apparently on twitch.tv virtual cocaine Kappa), and focused on winning that second game.
> 
> Again, I think both games were very winnable, in particular the second as I was farming reasonably well, yet it would've also helped if anyone else on my team had more than 39 last hits in a 38 minute game. Basically, *no one else on my team had more than 1 last hit per minute*. I know antimage is a creep vacuum but DAMN if that isn't bad.
> 
> Sorry for ranting about this guys, but as I said i was just SUPER PUMPED to play with PyrionFlax, and I just felt like writing something about it!!! This truly was *bittersweet*, as I'm both happy and saddened by my early morning, 5am dota games: I was super happy that he remembered me from the last time (I got an invite once in chat but it was bugged and he promised that "my name was down", and again, that I got to play with a member of the dota community that I find awesome!
> 
> But simultaneously I was sad that my week of dota woes continued with a team that fed, inadequately farmed and couldn't play safe for a bit while I unleased the antimage 'you-know-what-r-letter-word' train. Sucks to play a 40 min game where you KNOW you could carry if the feeding just stopped, and you know it wont stop. I'm sure many of you know that feeling. You try to give advice to your team, not raging a bit (maybe you're with your friends), just telling them to play safe, not feed, stay behind the barracks, while you split push to force TP's so your team can farm. But you just know, they can't stop (the feed), won't stop (the feed), nuh-uh.
> 
> And all that space you created for them in your own jungle and lanes as you forced TP responses that get you, the carry, killed?
> 
> It turned into 1 last hit per minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really, do you see everyones last hits that second game?
> 
> Not to knock on my teammates too much: I played poorly as well. It was like 5am for me when I played, and the second game I should have probably just went vanguard->vlads instead of bf-> vlads when i realized that my team needed an early fighter more than a late game farmer (also know as the: "my team is feeding and we need to be 5 now" antimage build) I also above all else, should have read MY DOTA RAP. I'm hoping he sees it in this email I fired off, and maybe does it one day on his youtube. I think its really good and as it is literally the only piece of music I've written in my life, I didn't sing to the one person I WANTED to hear it....I suck!
> 
> Again, THANK YOU TO ANYONE WHO READ THIS! Thanks so for reading my half-complain-about-my-feed-team/half-celebrate-that-i-played-with-PFlax rant.


xD


----------



## WALSRU

As someone who played LoL hardcore for 2 years before converting to Dota I really really don't see this patch as making the two more similar


----------



## Ramzinho

anybody noticed the post tags:
Quote:


> april fool -best patch- butthurt - comments- dafuqded - gaemdedgaemdo -you even doto- icefraud -garena 2halloween - prank -how to kill a game -how to not patch a game - ignore broken heroes -j ust kidding - league of legends - nerf meepo too stronk -nerf pub heroes - nerf pub - cyka - too op - nerf riki- too stronk -prepare ur anus - stop being ***s - test trololololo - lwhere is legion commander - yoloyolo - patches for life


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> anybody noticed the post tags:


Yeah. i hoped this patch was a joke. since its a joke. bad one.


----------



## neXen

Why people complain about patches does not make sense to me....

IF wants to try to try new things, if he doesn't like what he sees he will change them again.

Balancing/bug fixes are common occurrences shortly after a huge change log...

On top of all that....it's not like they are professional players...where this changelog would actually affect your livelihood....

just some random no-name pubs


----------



## Piorzao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Why people complain about patches does not make sense to me....
> 
> IF wants to try to try new things, if he doesn't like what he sees he will change them again.
> 
> Balancing/bug fixes are common occurrences shortly after a huge change log...
> 
> On top of all that....it's not they are professional players...where this changelog would actually affect your livelihood....
> 
> just some random no-name pubs who have not played of DoTA


100% agreed

pub player here, im happy with this patch. it let us try new things


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Why people complain about patches does not make sense to me....
> 
> IF wants to try to try new things, if he doesn't like what he sees he will change them again.
> 
> Balancing/bug fixes are common occurrences shortly after a huge change log...
> 
> On top of all that....it's not they are professional players...where this changelog would actually affect your livelihood....
> 
> just some random no-name pubs who have not played of DoTA


Purge - "im not a professional level player so don't listen here for my accurate in-depth analysis" (paraphrased from memory)

So i didnt.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piorzao*
> 
> 100% agreed
> 
> pub player here, im happy with this patch. it let us try new things


Exactly the attitude i would like to see, even if i don't like the changes

i am just going to adapt and have some fun
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Purge - "im not a professional level player so don't listen here for my accurate in-depth analysis" (paraphrased from memory)
> 
> So i didnt.


Why does Purge even have a following?

The guy isn't that good and from what i remember about his vids is that he comes off as a prick since he downplays the people on his team


----------



## WALSRU

Oh and congrats KMAC! I know he gets a lot of flack but I think Pflax is a cool guy that doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> My team kinda fed both games, but damn if I wasn't SO HAPPY to play with one of my favorite "Dota-lebritiy" (perhaps even my favorite! I do know all his songs by heart).


You know the lyrics of Swimming Pools (Ciders) by heart ? props

Ok guys with the new patch coming out I will stop playing Dota, was good playing the game with some of you guys, I will be back after I get Challenger in LoL.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You know the lyrics of Swimming Pools (Ciders) by heart ? props
> 
> Ok guys with the new patch coming out I will stop playing Dota, was good playing the game with some of you guys, I will be back after I get Challenger in LoL.


You Canadians, always so mellow dramatic.


----------



## mylilpony

so who is going to mlgcolumbus


----------



## WALSRU

Me and Ninjas. Finally, living in Ohio is good for something.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Me and Ninjas. Finally, living in Ohio is good for something.


Nice,

i will be in Columbus from 21st-25th

Any decent places to grab a beer in the area?


----------



## WALSRU

My recommendations:

Bodega

Barley's

Elevator

This is, of course, coming from a true beer snob.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> You Canadians, always so mellow dramatic.


You Brits you !


----------



## redalert

http://www.twitch.tv/beyondthesummit/c/3090774


----------



## redalert

There has been 3 updates to 6.79 so far

- Fixed various tooltips
- Fixed Armlet Toggle still having a small cooldown
- Fixed Bloodseeker getting slowed down by haste

- Fixed Level 4 Sprint duration being slightly too low
- Fixed clients visual FoW not being updated properly with Darkness
- Fixed Brewmaster Primal Split units and Call of the Wild Legacy Keys
- Fixed multi target style attacks lifestealing from each hit under Vampiric Aura
- Reverted Flying Dragons change for now

- Added Legacy Key support for neutral Ogre Magi
- Fixed some items not always working during Omnislash
- Fixed visual effect duration on Scepter Static Storm
- Fixed Primal Roar not showing the cast animation
- Shadow Amulet tooltip fix
- Fixed Sound FX for Netherstrike
- Fixed Riki sometimes revealing himself briefly when casting
- Tweaked Roshan respawn timer visuals
- Fixed some tooltips

Mostly bug fixes


----------



## HarrisLam

You know, the changes are mind blowing indeed. It's a little too much at the same time

Most of the hero changes I really dont mind, it only means some heros stepping up and others stepping down, nothing special

But the item changes......seriously......to be honest I love the game and am willing to at least try adapting to all the changes, but I kind of agree to some others that this really looks like a joke, I literally thought that in the middle of the reading and almost couldnt stop the urge to just scroll all the way down immediately to see if there's anything at the end of the quote.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> There has been 3 updates to 6.79 so far
> 
> -Fixed Bloodseeker getting slowed down by haste
> 
> Mostly bug fixes


I LOL'd in real life when i read this


----------



## redalert

I saw Bruno, cyborgmatt and Pyrion testing some settings with Bloodseeker and I think they got Bloodseeker MS over 1900 lol.


----------



## HarrisLam

how is that possible? Even with

phase boots
BoT
SnY
Eul's scepter
drums (activated)
necro 3 bonus

Surely that can't even exceed 1500


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how is that possible? Even with
> 
> phase boots
> BoT
> SnY
> Eul's scepter
> drums (activated)
> necro 3 bonus
> 
> Surely that can't even exceed 1500


mask of madness, drums, euls scepter, shadow blade, sny, boots of travel.

+ bonus from thirst when 5 enemy heros are below 50% health.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> + bonus from thirst when 5 enemy heros are below 50% health.


ah....how did i forget that part huh.....

i think a fix would be pretty easy, 2-hero-bonus maximum, fixed


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how is that possible? Even with
> 
> phase boots
> BoT
> SnY
> Eul's scepter
> drums (activated)
> necro 3 bonus
> 
> Surely that can't even exceed 1500


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> mask of madness, drums, euls scepter, shadow blade, sny, boots of travel.
> 
> + bonus from thirst when 5 enemy heros are below 50% health.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ah....how did i forget that part huh.....
> 
> i think a fix would be pretty easy, 2-hero-bonus maximum, fixed


I think we may see alot of funny Blood Seeker chasing videos!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCq-k3BBn68


----------



## evilferret

Enemy Meepo helps too.

Early on I still think its weaker than the old version. You need at least 2 stacks of the new buff to equal the old version early game. No more armor bonus.

If they place a 2 cap makes the new version weaker than the old one IMO.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Enemy Meepo helps too.
> 
> Early on I still think its weaker than the old version. You need at least 2 stacks of the new buff to equal the old version early game. No more armor bonus.
> 
> If they place a 2 cap makes the new version weaker than the old one IMO.


no, i think its better with just 1 bonus because its global

Its currently 6000 range? So technically if that dude is neutraling you won't know right? With the new patch you should know about it

And then 2 cap will be straight up better than old version because it doesnt matter where they are


----------



## redalert

I have been trying out the test client and some of the hero changes and Veno is just wow with the amount of damage he can dish out by just maxing gale and poison sting only.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have been trying out the test client and some of the hero changes and Veno is just wow with the amount of damage he can dish out by just maxing gale and poison sting only.


don't his plague wards also have poison sting now as well?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> don't his plague wards also have poison sting now as well?


yes damage is only 50% of the current level of poison sting which is alot of damage too


----------



## Jim888

Ok I've been kinda out of the loop for about 1.5 weeks and I come back to crazy April fool prank change log for Halloween and over 100 new posts, which I have to say Is awesome.
So just a few of my thoughts on the change log

Do that to meepo, no need, even for I mean make him the purple people eater or something. Make ags dbl the number of clones something!

I love the ward bounty (I really hope that stays)

Hate the changes to bat.

Hardcore nerf to any jungler but really hard to chen/ench

Hate invis anyway so I hate the buffs for it.

Imba seeker, `nough said

Not sure yet on the boot charges, by I do love changessince the Meta is getting old


----------



## bullethose

played an earthshaker game earlier today support really well til mid then I just went nah we're going to win and just went into many risky spots as long as the rest of my team gets fed I don't care. but if I am honest the enemy team had an awful line up and the funny thing was it was my first es game. http://dotabuff.com/matches/351757643

He is alot of fun but when I play support I find it more fun to just watch the other team get wrecked


----------



## WALSRU

Decided to learn Beastmaster because I think he's real underrated in pubs. First time I've ever played him outside of All Random or Single Draft. Obviously I was learning as I went but anyone got advanced tips for the guy?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Decided to learn Beastmaster because I think he's real underrated in pubs. First time I've ever played him outside of All Random or Single Draft. Obviously I was learning as I went but anyone got advanced tips for the guy?


If your looking for pub build, blink ac basher bot so much fun. Bot to hawk, rawr bash to death, rinse repeat.

If you need it blink to keep up with them.

For team play, blink, use that hawk for ward has
Necro and initiate for team fights.


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Decided to learn Beastmaster because I think he's real underrated in pubs. First time I've ever played him outside of All Random or Single Draft. Obviously I was learning as I went but anyone got advanced tips for the guy?


yeah melee versus od doesn't go well usually cause you'll need stuns for range and od pretty much takes all ya mana if your a mana heavy hero like earth shaker if you have 853 coin at the start get soul ring and branch and ask your support for tangos


----------



## Pwnography

Captains draft = best game mode


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Captains draft = best game mode


Too bad Medusa is a hero that needs 30k gold to be effective







or a divine.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Too bad Medusa is a hero that needs 30k gold to be effective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a divine.


http://dotabuff.com/players/21192313/matches nuffsaid,

last game they just gg'd out after 10 mins and quit.

If you notice we always que as 4 and then the random insta picks the carry


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> For team play, blink, use that hawk for ward has
> Necro and initiate for team fights.


That's more of what I was going for. I'm fine with playing him unselfishly for utility. I never solo Q anymore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> yeah melee versus od doesn't go well usually cause you'll need stuns for range and od pretty much takes all ya mana if your a mana heavy hero like earth shaker if you have 853 coin at the start get soul ring and branch and ask your support for tangos


What is this post I don't even.

Anyway I really enjoyed playing him. I'm personally a big fan of teamfight mids like Beast, Brew, and ET. I tend to fail with the traditional semi-carries like SS, TA, and QoP.


----------



## redalert

Brewmaster in 6.79


----------



## evilferret

Hoping Brew comes back into the meta.

I only use BM as an offlaner and do the ancient stacking. Haven't tried him out in the Test client but the new summoning change should let him keep stacking + have vision without issues.

You still stomped Walrus!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hoping Brew comes back into the meta.
> 
> I only use BM as an offlaner and do the ancient stacking. Haven't tried him out in the Test client but the new summoning change should let him keep stacking + have vision without issues.
> 
> You still stomped Walrus!


Brew is a very special hero and not very easy to use for most people. I love to play him as a counter to Ursa.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Brew is a very special hero and not very easy to use for most people. I love to play him as a counter to Ursa.


He can now clap utli clap. Very scary lvl 6/7


----------



## evilferret

Don't forget his base stat increase and Drunken Haze rework.

I'm still iffy on his Agh's rework. I wish I had more time to play on the test client.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Don't forget his base stat increase and Drunken Haze rework.
> 
> I'm still iffy on his Agh's rework. I wish I had more time to play on the test client.


Its huge, it allows his ulti to stay relevant late game.

That much ultility at the same time is godly. Lets no forget you could blind 2 people at the same time :O


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Its huge, it allows his ulti to stay relevant late game.
> 
> That much ultility at the same time is godly. Lets no forget you could blind 2 people at the same time :O


In theory its very good but in practice is very hard and long cool down. Pro players dont like to play heros with long cool down.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In theory its very good but in practice is very hard and long cool down. Pro players dont like to play heros with long cool down.


That's not a problem, don't forget Naga is a top picked material and her ulti at lvl 1 has a 3 mins cooldown.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That's more of what I was going for. I'm fine with playing him unselfishly for utility. I never solo Q anymore.


Vlads too if your team needs it, between that necro and pig with your passive maxed you can push towers pretty quick


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In theory its very good but in practice is very hard and long cool down. Pro players dont like to play heros with long cool down.


Yes but thats before these buyback reworks etc. I'll admit that currently teams are punished for having big long cooldown ulties like blackhole etc.

Walrus you could just go carry BM with HotD/aga/bkb maybe throw an sny in there


----------



## WALSRU

I'll try carry BM next game and upload it for the lols. I knew I wasn't going to get any farm vs OD so I went for the cheap stuff.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'll try carry BM next game and upload it for the lols. I knew I wasn't going to get any farm vs OD so I went for the cheap stuff.


I got to safelane farm my BM once

Shadowblade>Necro 3>Aghs

Game was over too fast to pick up any damage items

BM too strong, especially with that Necro 3 Mana burn


----------



## mylilpony

hm some of these names look familiar http://www.twitch.tv/smoyf/b/472019918


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> hm some of these names look familiar http://www.twitch.tv/smoyf/b/472019918


I'm so e-famous now.


----------



## Pwnography

Struggs game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Man that caster of that game was too loud.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> hm some of these names look familiar http://www.twitch.tv/smoyf/b/472019918


i believe this was a very good game.. they got outdrafted. AM was slow on his farm cause of the trilane. they had 1 wrong executed fight.. this team has so much potential i believe.. way to go guys... can't wait to see you even play better.


----------



## Ramzinho

patch it out


----------



## StrikerX

6.79 patch is LIVE!... in the meantime BS: "GOTTA GO FASTER"


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> 6.79 patch is LIVE!... in the meantime BS: "GOTTA GO FASTER"


calling in sick from work for the next few days

gotta play till i develop mild carpal tunnel again


----------



## redalert

Navi banned lich vs speed lol. There are so many tourney's going on it will be interesting seeing the new patch in action. I can't wait to watch all the yolo BS feeders towering diving to kill off a CM lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am losing it completely. In 2 days i have dropped a Meck and Lv5 Dagon.


----------



## TheOddOne

First game of new patch, 100 kills 40 minutes, so enjoyable: http://dotabuff.com/matches/353973554


----------



## evilferret

How you liking the patch Odd?

Wish I had vacation days to use.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> How you liking the patch Odd?
> 
> Wish I had vacation days to use.


Sick days are the backup vacation days


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have reading week today and man you dont want to play during day time. Dota is best played @ night. So much BR and SA.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> How you liking the patch Odd?
> 
> Wish I had vacation days to use.


To be honest I think Lich/NS are broken, beside that I find the game very fun to play in...can't wait to see Dendi's Pudge with Blink Dagger rush







sometimes you have to adapt to changes that's all. Every game that I've played so far is so action-packed, avg 2 kills per minute is great, making me feel like 6.48 all over again.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> First game of new patch, 100 kills 40 minutes, so enjoyable: http://dotabuff.com/matches/353973554


What a freaking game ... there were some seriously sick plays ... ... blink pudge is scary as hell ... lol ...

I was following the riki's perspective and was wondering if my game glitched out or not ... there was this weird blue orb around him ... ... is it a new game mechanic or a graphic glitch ?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> What a freaking game ... there were some seriously sick plays ... ... blink pudge is scary as hell ... lol ...
> 
> I was following the riki's perspective and was wondering if my game glitched out or not ... there was this weird blue orb around him ... ... is it a new game mechanic or a graphic glitch ?


the blue orb is when you put linkens on them. Since you can now cast on allies.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the blue orb is when you put linkens on them. Since you can now cast on allies.


Oooooooo ... that makes sense ... lol ... It was my first game since the update (watching, haven't played in like 2 weeks) ... thanks for that


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Just Downloaded, gonna give this a try. Complete noob here!


----------



## redalert

Things I noticed so far in pro games. Lich is a top ban, Io doesn't even get banned now, games were a bit more aggressive earlier. I'm not really sure if the earlier night at 4 min really helps NS that much but time will tell. I saw a few veno games and I think not maxing gale or poison sting is a mistake too much killing potential going to waste unless ur going with a pushing strat.


----------



## WALSRU

Good luck Humana, gameishard!!

Let us know if you need any help. Most important advice I can give you in Dota, constantly tell yourself even when you're winning: "I'm bad and I need to get better."


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Good luck Humana, gameishard!!
> 
> Let us know if you need any help. Most important advice I can give you in Dota, constantly tell yourself even when you're winning: "I'm bad and I need to get better."


Ha ha thats all i do lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Good luck Humana, gameishard!!
> 
> Let us know if you need any help. Most important advice I can give you in Dota, constantly tell yourself even when you're winning: "I'm bad and I need to get better."


Thanks, I'm working on the tutorials. I heard there is a steep learning curve, but that the game is really good and addictive.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Things I noticed so far in pro games. Lich is a top ban, Io doesn't even get banned now, games were a bit more aggressive earlier. I'm not really sure if the earlier night at 4 min really helps NS that much but time will tell. I saw a few veno games and I think not maxing gale or poison sting is a mistake too much killing potential going to waste unless ur going with a pushing strat.


4 min night is godly for him. Can be used to win the lane, plus it means you only have a 4 min downtime which is much better for applying permanent pressure to the enemy team.


----------



## TheOddOne

NS ulti gives you 600 night vision, which is even less than Lina's cast range lol, what a hero.


----------



## Snyderman34

Here's a game from last night:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/354362513

Might have been the best game I've played with Sniper. I had mid against Pudge (who wasn't very good IMO. I kept him pinned back pretty decently), though my buddy (Windrunner) had me in levels. He tends to do that.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Has anyone else noticed an alarming increase in the number of Blood Seekers with dagons lately ?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed an alarming increase in the number of Blood Seekers with dagons lately ?


Yep... Blood Seekers with Dagons to get your health down quick or kill steal from a distance to get gold ASAP... I also see alot of Blood Seekers with Eul, Drums and Manta...


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Here's a game from last night:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/354362513
> 
> Might have been the best game I've played with Sniper. I had mid against Pudge (who wasn't very good IMO. I kept him pinned back pretty decently), though my buddy (Windrunner) had me in levels. He tends to do that.


Double battlefury + SnY BH with no boots

what the he...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks, I'm working on the tutorials. I heard there is a steep learning curve, but that the game is really good and addictive.


Try to find people to play with.

The general Dota 2 community isn't fun.

Get an invite into the OCN guild by asking for an invite in the OCN chatroom.

Double fury for double the cleave!

With the ms nerf on boots, wouldn't BH have decent MS comparable with SnY + Track?

Does Luna still get her nightvision buff or does NS just override it?


----------



## Toxsick

Pudge game went well


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Pudge game went well


Did you try cliff trapping people?

Not sure how long it'll stay in but hook + blink out cliff traps people.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Did you try cliff trapping people?
> 
> Not sure how long it'll stay in but hook + blink out cliff traps people.


yea i did it once with AA lol. dagger on pudge is rofl.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Double battlefury + SnY BH with no boots
> 
> what the he...


Lol. Yeah,. that's another friend of mine. He generally plays how he wants, though most of the time he tries to build in a good way.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Lost almost every game with new patch. I have ~ 500 wins and at this point its really down to the pick most of the game. After the games are over you think about why heros like OM, Zeus are not picked in CM.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Did you try cliff trapping people?
> 
> Not sure how long it'll stay in but hook + blink out cliff traps people.


Thought people got free pathing for 5 secs if hooked onto impassable terrain.

Zues is to squishy and too easily countered by a bkb.

Dont know who OM is







(Only mid???)

You should play Captains Draft, best gamemode by far. You get a solid draft but with far more variation


----------



## evilferret

Expecting it to be fixed soon but if you blink to a pathable location after hooking the enemy will still get stuck.

I'm guessing the game checks the caster for pathable location and not enemy.

Has anybody tested hooking your own teammate in a nonpathable location? Probably can setup funky ganks with cliffwalking.

I'm guessing OM = CM but I'm loving CM in this patch.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Expecting it to be fixed soon but if you blink to a pathable location after hooking the enemy will still get stuck.
> 
> I'm guessing the game checks the caster for pathable location and not enemy.
> 
> Has anybody tested hooking your own teammate in a nonpathable location? Probably can setup funky ganks with cliffwalking.
> 
> I'm guessing OM = CM but I'm loving CM in this patch.


they will keep the pathing. it wont be ¨*fixed*


----------



## redalert

Ogre Magi


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Ogre Magi


Man, I need to play more Magi. Totally forgot about him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> they will keep the pathing. it wont be ¨*fixed*


They might do something to Pudge. I think only Venge and Pudge activates the cliffwalking.

Anybody test the other trappers?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Man, I need to play more Magi. Totally forgot about him.
> They might do something to Pudge. I think only Venge and Pudge activates the cliffwalking.
> 
> Anybody test the other trappers?


Everyone gets the path walking if iam correct when pudge hooks on the cliff.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Man, I need to play more Magi. Totally forgot about him.
> They might do something to Pudge. I think only Venge and Pudge activates the cliffwalking.
> 
> Anybody test the other trappers?


In all my years of DotA ive never seen it as OM, always been 'orge' no-one on ts knew either ^^

I might have to try SK support


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Everyone gets the path walking if iam correct when pudge hooks on the cliff.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00rEthNiU70

Was working as of yesterday. No idea what patch # we're up to.

Venge doesn't work so I'm assuming Pudge isn't working as intended.

Edit: Support SK! Change in Aura to affect ranged units seems strong plus he should have enough mana to cast maybe 2 stuns!


----------



## Ramzinho

Doesn't hook grap the opponent to the oroginal cast point. Iike if u hook and blink to a cliff. Target will be dragged to only where you have been before blinking?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Doesn't hook grap the opponent to the oroginal cast point. Iike if u hook and blink to a cliff. Target will be dragged to only where you have been before blinking?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


So you blink onto the cliff then hook. Which should give them free walking but apparently it doesn't.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> So you blink onto the cliff then hook. Which should give them free walking but apparently it doesn't.


I thought the way to disable pathing for the unit is by doing the following:


Blink to desired area & wait for Blink CD
Throw your hook & Blink Away before target reaches you
I thought free pathing was provided if pudge hooked you onto impassable terrain & was there when you "arrived" after the travel time


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> I thought the way to disable pathing for the unit is by doing the following:
> 
> 
> Blink to desired area & wait for Blink CD
> Throw your hook & Blink Away before target reaches you
> I thought free pathing was provided if pudge hooked you onto impassable terrain & was there when you "arrived" after the travel time


Not tried it, this makes sense


----------



## WALSRU

Currently the free pathing is not working if Pudge hooks you up a cliff and then blinks away.


----------



## Toxsick

makes sense, since you dismember them anyway most of the time.


----------



## Toxsick

A bristle rage quitted after our axe had triple kill with ult. lol.

( he was on mega streak )


----------



## mylilpony

Nothing like having my mouse leftclick stop working 5 minutes into a game, and spending the next 40 minutes having to stretch my left hand to left click the mousepad (#roadtocarpaltunnelproblems)....only been playing 5stacks since new patch so so far so good...lich is pretty broken as is DP...sand kings new sandstorm is quite nice....skeleton king is surprisingly decent. Have seen a few pubs where the supports start rushing aghs first but hopefully i'll avoid those types of mates....

Also, i suck at stacking camps and offlane creep blocking now. Geeze.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Nothing like having my mouse leftclick stop working 5 minutes into a game, and spending the next 40 minutes having to stretch my left hand to left click the mousepad (#roadtocarpaltunnelproblems)....only been playing 5stacks since new patch so so far so good...lich is pretty broken as is DP...sand kings new sandstorm is quite nice....skeleton king is surprisingly decent. Have seen a few pubs where the supports start rushing aghs first but hopefully i'll avoid those types of mates....
> 
> Also, i suck at stacking camps and offlane creep blocking now. Geeze.


here is a decent mouse for a decent price.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436337/amazon-steelseries-diablo-iii-gaming-mouse-34

also keep an eye on the online deals. i post tons of deals


----------



## redalert

Most agh buffs are useless for most heroes. If anyone wants to watch a good pro game on the new patch. DK vs. TF game 2 from D2L from a couple days ago.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> here is a decent mouse for a decent price.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436337/amazon-steelseries-diablo-iii-gaming-mouse-34
> 
> also keep an eye on the online deals. i post tons of deals


my usb port broke so i can only use bluetooth mice. Not great at all for gaming, especially the random disconnects/drag across the screen. i have a logitech g400 and a razer deathadder that i can't use =/


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> my usb port broke so i can only use bluetooth mice. Not great at all for gaming, especially the random disconnects/drag across the screen. i have a logitech g400 and a razer deathadder that i can't use =/


i belive you talk about a laptop then. cause there are like at least 6 usb ports on every mobo. if not.. grab a pci to usb and ur issue is fixed


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Nothing like having my mouse leftclick stop working 5 minutes into a game, and spending the next 40 minutes having to stretch my left hand to left click the mousepad (#roadtocarpaltunnelproblems)....only been playing 5stacks since new patch so so far so good...lich is pretty broken as is DP...sand kings new sandstorm is quite nice....skeleton king is surprisingly decent. Have seen a few pubs where the supports start rushing aghs first but hopefully i'll avoid those types of mates....
> 
> Also, i suck at stacking camps and offlane creep blocking now. Geeze.


Shut up tryhard.


----------



## Ramzinho

guys after each game now it shows you who were stacking together.. that's good .... wish it is before the game aswell


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i belive you talk about a laptop then. cause there are like at least 6 usb ports on every mobo. if not.. grab a pci to usb and ur issue is fixed


yeah laptop. getting a new macbook for work but not sure how it can handle dota2 but if it does ill finally b able to use my mech keyboard/mouse!!!


----------



## redalert

Liquid vs Alliance BO3


----------



## ebduncan

So i was playing visage in my last game. Hes pretty much the same. Little harder to get soul charges, but in the heat of things so problem.

I ran into a odd problem, or at least i think i did. Was in a heated battle against a death profit, you know the kind where your just slugging it out 1v1 mano e mano style.

Anyways Death profit silences me, which is bad right, but so i went to use my familiar stun, and it was silenced? might be a bug but i thought you couldn't silence the familiars. I lost the battle :-( i thought i would be able to stun that death profit and finish her off.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Anyways Death *profit* silences me, which is bad right, but so i went to use my familiar stun, and it was silenced? might be a bug but i thought you couldn't silence the familiars. I lost the battle :-( i thought i would be able to stun that death profit and finish her off.


HOLLA HOLLA GET DOLLA


----------



## neXen

i forgot how bad solo queues are....


Insta lock sniper and jugg
get mom rush on sniper
30min agsh rush on jug....
Jug can't land an a decent ult to save his life
our shadow shaman charges in first every time and dies
sniper afk farms jungle and dies every time an enemy finds him
team fights ccnsist of them running away and then when they are all low trying to come back and get kills, but instead die to lockdown...
they mid rax us and then throne right after at 45 min
i now have cancer


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> i forgot how bad solo queues are....
> 
> 
> Insta lock sniper and jugg
> get mom rush on sniper
> 30min agsh rush on jug....
> Jug can't land an a decent ult to save his life
> our shadow shaman charges in first every time and dies
> sniper afk farms jungle and dies every time an enemy finds him
> team fights ccnsist of them running away and then when they are all low trying to come back and get kills, but instead die to lockdown...
> they mid rax us and then throne right after at 45 min
> i now have cancer


Typical Dota.

Today i had a good game finally. So it starts by the person from the other team saying. I have a team of Russians.
And then the games is 4 v 5 because one of our players does not join and leaves before games start.
Member of our team says we are going to be fine 4 vs 5.
He completely destroy them ~ 30 mins and we dont get the win because of early abandonment from our team.









Another game i was playing WR and man i can tell you the hero is so much fun. Had good farm and got my items. Played really good and still lost the carry battle because carry could not carry.
Its such a hard team based game. If you team sucks you lose.
Also now a days item choice is not forgiving. You cant troll with items in higher level Dota. You always have to play to win with items.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Typical Dota.
> 
> Today i had a good game finally. So it starts by the person from the other team saying. I have a team of Russians.
> And then the games is 4 v 5 because one of our players does not join and leaves before games start.
> Member of our team says we are going to be fine 4 vs 5.
> He completely destroy them ~ 30 mins and we dont get the win because of early abandonment from our team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another game i was playing WR and man i can tell you the hero is so much fun. Had good farm and got my items. Played really good and still lost the carry battle because carry could not carry.
> Its such a hard team based game. If you team sucks you lose.
> Also now a days item choice is not forgiving. You cant troll with items in higher level Dota. You always have to play to win with items.


i dunno i just afk farmed with lich (still broken) and got a force staff/aghs/skadi in 30 mins lol. but yeah if the game is close then item choices make a much bigger impact i agree

I've been watching a lot more pubs than I normally do (just to see what lanes/heroes people are running and things) and it seems like teams with 1 support and 4 heroes that require some farm get punished the most. They are pretty much losing 99% of the games (that I've seen). Whereas in 6.78 you could still jungle and get away with greedy farm if people weren't roaming/ganking but now with the increased emphasis on ganks/early fights/nighttime/smoke those lineups are punished heavily.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> i forgot how bad solo queues are....
> 
> 
> Insta lock sniper and jugg
> get mom rush on sniper
> 30min agsh rush on jug....
> Jug can't land an a decent ult to save his life
> our shadow shaman charges in first every time and dies
> sniper afk farms jungle and dies every time an enemy finds him
> team fights ccnsist of them running away and then when they are all low trying to come back and get kills, but instead die to lockdown...
> they mid rax us and then throne right after at 45 min
> i now have cancer


story of my life. you forgot drow and riki in the instant pick ups


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Typical Dota.
> 
> Today i had a good game finally. So it starts by the person from the other team saying. I have a team of Russians.
> And then the games is 4 v 5 because one of our players does not join and leaves before games start.
> Member of our team says we are going to be fine 4 vs 5.
> He completely destroy them ~ 30 mins and we dont get the win because of early abandonment from our team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another game i was playing WR and man i can tell you the hero is so much fun. Had good farm and got my items. Played really good and still lost the carry battle because carry could not carry.
> Its such a hard team based game. If you team sucks you lose.
> Also now a days item choice is not forgiving. You cant troll with items in higher level Dota. You always have to play to win with items.


i tried clockwerk for a couple of games. i had decent games game 1 i had like 15-4-12 game two 8-4-9 gpm and xpm in both games is around 450

in first game a guy picks gyro.. his first item is an AC then he gets a MOM then a skadi.! i face palmed so hard that i tried to talk to guy to senses and i get the typical cyka/**** you noob thing.

in second game. i got wrecked in my lane as offlane solo radiant. two times before i got killed i managed to get both my opponents to around 150 hp... i ask my team for a TP and literally two guys say Tp? and then call me a noob for feeding. yet i managed to be the highest score rank in every thing in my team.

solo queue is so bad and yes dota is unfair in its mmr. if you get semi decent team you will win. if you get 1 douche.. there is a 50/50 chance game is lost.


----------



## Pwnography

Still rocking that Captains Draft







80% Winrate ^^

I enjoy queuing with 2/3 because its then a challenge/hilarious how **** the randomers are. Im almost sure we always get put with really awful players to balance MMR or something ^^

EDIT: Dem Pushstrats







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZVmC3DZG2Q


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> i forgot how bad solo queues are....
> 
> 
> Insta lock sniper and jugg
> get mom rush on sniper
> 30min agsh rush on jug....
> Jug can't land an a decent ult to save his life
> our shadow shaman charges in first every time and dies
> sniper afk farms jungle and dies every time an enemy finds him
> team fights ccnsist of them running away and then when they are all low trying to come back and get kills, but instead die to lockdown...
> they mid rax us and then throne right after at 45 min
> i now have cancer


If a game like that is not finished before the 40min mark, either your opponents are stalling on purpose and want to get as many kills as possible, or it's not as bad as you made it out to be.

If it's a really bad game with a sniper who contributed nothing and occasionally getting killed, and a jugg who can't land good ults, AND a multi-disable support dying first in every team fight, the game should not last more than 30 mins.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> If a game like that is not finished before the 40min mark, either your opponents are stalling on purpose and want to get as many kills as possible, or it's not as bad as you made it out to be.
> 
> If it's a really bad game with a sniper who contributed nothing and occasionally getting killed, and a jugg who can't land good ults, AND a multi-disable support dying first in every team fight, the game should not last more than 30 mins.


I was axe and one other pub (rubick) were ganking repeatedly to create space for them to farm.

They literally had free farm for a majority of the game.

Towards the enemy figured out the rubick and i could no longer solo their team, and that the jug and sniper were mildly ******ed.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Still rocking that Captains Draft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80% Winrate ^^
> 
> I enjoy queuing with 2/3 because its then a challenge/hilarious how **** the randomers are. Im almost sure we always get put with really awful players to balance MMR or something ^^
> 
> EDIT: Dem Pushstrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZVmC3DZG2Q


iono i do duo/trio queue and it loses its luster after about 1500 games of bad teammates


----------



## bullethose

I am surprised we won this (http://dotabuff.com/matches/356966448) I was playing support sk (sand king not skeleton king btw) which I recently found was very fun was a viper dp down bot I was with a gyro we fed off the dp so many times because of well timed stuns by yours truly but viper really nailed us. after I had enough farm I decided to go to top with the centaur war runner and witch doctor to help push the tower. using sandstorm offensively to keep them away from the creeps long story short I did decently I love those times where you land sk's ult just at the right time and you get a double or even triple kill I killed all their carries in one ult it was awesome. Though if I am honest their team was weak once you stripped away the layers they had no stuns at all just slows which wasn't a worry all that much while playing because I used sand storm as my invis and blink or burrowstriked away


----------



## bullethose

also when playing a game of ck I was on low health and our support had an urn I asked him to use it on me, he said no get your own urn and I am like oh my god you are playing support you have 7 charges giving one to a teammate won't matter then later he out of nowhere gave a charge from his urn on full health I just laughed at how awful he was.


----------



## kmac20

The irony of that is that its actually most efficient to keep the urn empty, when possible. Since, if its empty, you get 2 charges for that first death instead of just 1. Sometimes this is impractical, but its def worth doing if you can use all the charges constantly early game (defensively as well as offensively).

By the way guys, *Slardar is freaking imba* since the patch. I'm not even exaggerating. No mana sprint is hella OP, along with an aoe stun, a built in bash, and a SICK(!!!) ultimate that owns every hero AND acts as a _pseudo track_? Yeah, I think we'll see this hero in some pro games soon. When you also consider how hard he counters a lot of heroes, especially invis ones like weaver and BH that seem stronger since the patch due to their ability to steal XP from pulls and engage in fights earlier, and how both the pub/pro metas are shifting back towards dual lanes (2/1/2, 2/2/1, etc) this hero is just too good. I think we'll see a new slithereen slither into the scene.

Put this guy in a dual lane with any stun and hes incredibly strong early -> mid game carry that can fight early. Pair him with Venge for example and you have an INCREDIBLY strong dual lane that will almost guaranteed get a lot of kills, along with a minus armor strat for the whole team and an aura to help push. Get treads into armlet or blink/force (blink/force are not always required if you have good initiation already and can just easily follow up with your stun), then maybe an AC to create synergy with your built in bash ultis. AC in particular is the only item I'd truly consider 'core', as it _really_ synergizes with all of his abilities: it gives you attack speed _and_ more minus armor, _plus_ an aura for your team! Then round it all off with a halbred/heart/satanic/deso/MKB/etc. You don't always need an armlet, you dont always need a blink/force, you dont always need a heart/satanic/etc; each game is different. But I would definitely recommend some mix and match of these items.

As I've written, there really are quite a few ways to build him (all situational with regard to each individual game), but if you can get some variety of these items on Slardar he is a super strong hero early/mid that can go well with any team as he leverages all physical damage. He does fall off super late, but he can hold his own and carry decently into late game if you farmed well enough due to his built in bash.

See you soon Slardar!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> The irony of that is that its actually most efficient to keep the urn empty, when possible. Since, if its empty, you get 2 charges for that first death instead of just 1. Sometimes this is impractical, but its def worth doing if you can use all the charges constantly early game (defensively as well as offensively).
> 
> By the way guys, *Slardar is freaking imba* since the patch. I'm not even exaggerating. No mana sprint is hella OP, along with an aoe stun, a built in bash, and a SICK(!!!) ultimate that owns every hero AND acts as a _pseudo track_? Yeah, I think we'll see this hero in some pro games soon. When you also consider how hard he counters a lot of heroes, especially invis ones like weaver and BH that seem stronger since the patch (due to their ability to steal XP from pulls and engage in fights earlier), this hero is just too good now. I think we'll see a new slithereen slither into the scene.
> 
> Put this guy in a dual lane with any stun and hes incredibly strong early -> mid game carry that can fight early. Pair him with Venge for example and you have an INCREDIBLY strong dual lane that will almost guaranteed get a lot of kills, along with a minus armor strat for the whole team and an aura to help push. Get treads into armlet or blink/force (blink/force are not always required if you have good initiation already and can just easily follow up with your stun), then maybe an AC to create synergy with your built in bash ultis. AC in particular is the only item I'd truly consider 'core', as it _really_ synergizes with all of his abilities: it gives you attack speed _and_ more minus armor, _plus_ an aura for your team! Then round it all off with a halbred/heart/satanic/deso/MKB/etc. You don't always need an armlet, you dont always need a blink/force, you dont always need a heart/satanic/etc; each game is different. But I would definitely recommend some mix and match of these items.
> 
> There are quite a few ways to build him (obviously depending on the individual game), but if you can get some variety of these items on Slardar he is a super strong hero early/mid that can go well with any team as he leverages all physical damage. He does fall off super late, but he can hold his own and carry decently into late game if you farmed well enough due to his built in bash.
> 
> See you soon Slardar!


Always been a very strong hero, had a spot about a year ago where he was played mid rush bottle vs invoker.

The buff to his lvl 1 ulti makes me laugh -10 armour on your average 3/4 armour hero thats a 50% damage amp, plus his stomp is melee.

However he needs the toplane farm to get an early blink and that leaves you with no hard carry. Might work with these push/mid game strats tho.

Often a fav pick for us in CD

EDIT: Regarding your Item build id say treads>blink>bkb is a must every game. If bkb will do nothing for you then maybe an armlet.

Also, sexy graph


----------



## TheOddOne

^That curve, mhmmm.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> i forgot how bad solo queues are....
> 
> 
> Insta lock sniper and jugg
> get mom rush on sniper
> 30min agsh rush on jug....
> Jug can't land an a decent ult to save his life
> our shadow shaman charges in first every time and dies
> sniper afk farms jungle and dies every time an enemy finds him
> team fights ccnsist of them running away and then when they are all low trying to come back and get kills, but instead die to lockdown...
> they mid rax us and then throne right after at 45 min
> i now have cancer


Lol, haha true when solo quueuing. try full stack. most fun ever. im on winning streak.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> The irony of that is that its actually most efficient to keep the urn empty, when possible. Since, if its empty, you get 2 charges for that first death instead of just 1. Sometimes this is impractical, but its def worth doing if you can use all the charges constantly early game (defensively as well as offensively).
> 
> By the way guys, *Slardar is freaking imba* since the patch. I'm not even exaggerating. No mana sprint is hella OP, along with an aoe stun, a built in bash, and a SICK(!!!) ultimate that owns every hero AND acts as a _pseudo track_? Yeah, I think we'll see this hero in some pro games soon. When you also consider how hard he counters a lot of heroes, especially invis ones like weaver and BH that seem stronger since the patch due to their ability to steal XP from pulls and engage in fights earlier, and how both the pub/pro metas are shifting back towards dual lanes (2/1/2, 2/2/1, etc) this hero is just too good. I think we'll see a new slithereen slither into the scene.
> 
> Put this guy in a dual lane with any stun and hes incredibly strong early -> mid game carry that can fight early. Pair him with Venge for example and you have an INCREDIBLY strong dual lane that will almost guaranteed get a lot of kills, along with a minus armor strat for the whole team and an aura to help push. Get treads into armlet or blink/force (blink/force are not always required if you have good initiation already and can just easily follow up with your stun), then maybe an AC to create synergy with your built in bash ultis. AC in particular is the only item I'd truly consider 'core', as it _really_ synergizes with all of his abilities: it gives you attack speed _and_ more minus armor, _plus_ an aura for your team! Then round it all off with a halbred/heart/satanic/deso/MKB/etc. You don't always need an armlet, you dont always need a blink/force, you dont always need a heart/satanic/etc; each game is different. But I would definitely recommend some mix and match of these items.
> 
> As I've written, there really are quite a few ways to build him (all situational with regard to each individual game), but if you can get some variety of these items on Slardar he is a super strong hero early/mid that can go well with any team as he leverages all physical damage. He does fall off super late, but he can hold his own and carry decently into late game if you farmed well enough due to his built in bash.
> 
> See you soon Slardar!


I agree... Slardar is a very strong ganker in the early to mid game... if you don't have a good initator on your team, you must always get either a blink dagger or force staff if you want to stun more than one hero. Another reason why you get an Armlet or AC is because of the added attack speed = more bash procts. By late game he is more of a tanky support by stunning and using his ultimate to make enemies super squishy for your carries.

There are some heroes (like Tidehunter) that are completely useless when the other team's core heroes get BKB - Slardar has two skills that go through BKB; his ultimate and his Bash...

Overall he is a very flexiable hero and can counter alot of heroes... his only weakness are ranged heroes or heroes with slow skills, both can easily be countered with a force staff or blink dagger... - by mid game he can be a support, initator, tank, or sem-carry depending on your item build...


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I agree... Slardar is a very strong ganker in the early to mid game... if you don't have a good initator on your team, you must always get either a blink dagger or force staff if you want to stun more than one hero. Another reason why you get an Armlet or AC is because of the added attack speed = more bash procts. By late game he is more of a tanky support by stunning and using his ultimate to make enemies super squishy for your carries.
> 
> There are some heroes (like Tidehunter) that are completely useless when the other team's core heroes get BKB - Slardar has two skills that go through BKB; his ultimate and his Bash...
> 
> Overall he is a very flexiable hero and can counter alot of heroes... his only weakness are ranged heroes or heroes with slow skills, both can easily be countered with a force staff or blink dagger... - by mid game he can be a support, initator, tank, or sem-carry depending on your item build...


His stun damage also goes through bkb

I love slardar but the main problem for me is the damage amp he receives from activating sprint, the 6.79 change of removing his manacost was a step in the right direction but not enough IMO

i was really hoping for a modest attk speed buff to sprint, maybe even a unit walking buff would be nice


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> His stun damage also goes through bkb
> 
> I love slardar but the main problem for me is the damage amp he receives from activating sprint, the 6.79 change of removing his manacost was a step in the right direction but not enough IMO
> 
> i was really hoping for a modest attk speed buff to sprint, maybe even a unit walking buff would be nice


Not his stun skill - those can't go through bkb, his "bash stun" yes that goes through BKB...


----------



## kmac20

Its not the best, but if you use the skill correctly (ie to travel faster, to initiate _as its wearing off_, until you are escaping and just out of range, etc) it is a very strong skill and the extra damage really isn't that much. And again, now with no mana cost....you can spam it leaving base, in between lanes as you farm, to get to a fight faster, etc etc. The uses for it really are endless with no mana cost, a CD of 28 and a duration of 20.

Not to mention that if you throw some D's on his stumps though, aka buy an AC and some HP, his extra damage from sprint isn't that bad anymore. It really just depends on when and how you use it and vs what lineup.

I've played another like 5 games of him today and am 6-2 with him (one of those games was a sick throw by the whole team too, don't hold the fish responsible).

Try him guys! And try using the sprint so that its still useful but you dont take extra damage! Once again save it to escape, use it early _before_ you initiate or tower dive (so that you dont take extra damage from the tower!), and think of cool ways to use it.

I dont think the extra damage from sprint is his biggest problem anymore, but rather his tough early build decision. Do you get fast blink and possibly miss out on some damage if you cant secure the kills, or if your team falls behind? Or get armlet or some tanky item (atos!) first, and possibly delay the blink. For example, I got treads/blink in 6:30 today in a game with him, but my top lane fed super hard. So although I was able to initiate and grab a couple kills with blink, I should have went armlet first that game (or maybe even SUPER fast vanguard like 4-5 minutes) in order to contribute more and tank more earlier.

Also I tried rushing blink right away, without treads. Got it in 3 min with Sun, but damn was that a bad idea! He _really_ needs the extra dmg/hp/attack speed. I kept missing last hits for AWHILE with just a blink, so much so that I probably lost 500 gold







I probably missed like 20 last hits i could've had in 10 minutes.

To reiterate: SLARDAR IMBA OP VOLVO PLOX NERF PLOX

*And his W stun damage does go through BKB (its physical).* The X second stun part is magical however, and wont go through BKB (again just the damage). His passive bash will go through all magic immunity, _both in damage AND stun_ (both are physical).

His ulti however DOES go through bkb, which lets you man fight another carry while you both sit there magic immune! Add his passive bash chance (kind of like a slightly weaker FV, as it does less damage and doesn't have chrono buff!) and you can man fight almost any carry (except some agi ones), early game to early late.

*@Pwnography* Don't forget, not only was his ulti buffed but his sprint has 0 mana cost now!!! IMBA HERO DETECTED!!!1111one

I always get treads first. And then its either armlet/blink/force next depending on whats needed. If we have great setup for my stun and need some tank/dps earlier, i'll go armlet. If we need my initiation i'll go blink/force (force for a clock game!). I usually try to adjust the item to each game. You are right though, that is definitely a very strong build order that I do many games on him! As i said before, tonight i got a 6 min blink/treads, but we lost because top fed and I couldn't tank it up properly after







I'm sure you'd agree different games sometimes can call for different builds.

I am tryin to play this hero a ton this week and be amazing with him


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Its not the best, but if you use the skill correctly (ie to travel faster, to initiate _as its wearing off_, until you are escaping and just out of range, etc) it is a very strong skill and the extra damage really isn't that much. And again, now with no mana cost....you can spam it leaving base, in between lanes as you farm, to get to a fight faster, etc etc. The uses for it really are endless with no mana cost, a CD of 28 and a duration of 20.
> 
> Not to mention that if you throw some D's on his stumps though, aka buy an AC and some HP, his extra damage from sprint isn't that bad anymore. It really just depends on when and how you use it and vs what lineup.
> 
> I've played another like 5 games of him today and am 6-2 with him (one of those games was a sick throw by the whole team too, don't hold the fish responsible).
> 
> Try him guys! And try using the sprint so that its still useful but you dont take extra damage! Once again save it to escape, use it early _before_ you initiate or tower dive (so that you dont take extra damage from the tower!), and think of cool ways to use it.
> 
> I dont think the extra damage from sprint is his biggest problem anymore, but rather his tough early build decision. Do you get fast blink and possibly miss out on some damage if you cant secure the kills, or if your team falls behind? Or get armlet or some tanky item (atos!) first, and possibly delay the blink. For example, I got treads/blink in 6:30 today in a game with him, but my top lane fed super hard. So although I was able to initiate and grab a couple kills with blink, I should have went armlet first that game (or maybe even SUPER fast vanguard like 4-5 minutes) in order to contribute more and tank more earlier.
> 
> Also I tried rushing blink right away, without treads. Got it in 3 min with Sun, but damn was that a bad idea! He _really_ needs the extra dmg/hp/attack speed. I kept missing last hits for AWHILE with just a blink, so much so that I probably lost 500 gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably missed like 20 last hits i could've had in 10 minutes.
> 
> To reiterate: SLARDAR IMBA OP VOLVO PLOX NERF PLOX
> 
> *And his W stun damage does go through BKB (its physical).* The X second stun part is magical however, and wont go through BKB (again just the damage). His passive bash will go through all magic immunity, _both in damage AND stun_ (both are physical).
> 
> His ulti however DOES go through bkb, which lets you man fight another carry while you both sit there magic immune! Add his passive bash chance (kind of like a slightly weaker FV, as it does less damage and doesn't have chrono buff!) and you can man fight almost any carry (except some agi ones), early game to early late.
> 
> *@Pwnography* Don't forget, not only was his ulti buffed but his sprint has 0 mana cost now!!! IMBA HERO DETECTED!!!1111one
> 
> I always get treads first. And then its either armlet/blink/force next depending on whats needed. If we have great setup for my stun and need some tank/dps earlier, i'll go armlet. If we need my initiation i'll go blink/force (force for a clock game!). I usually try to adjust the item to each game. You are right though, that is definitely a very strong build order that I do many games on him! As i said before, tonight i got a 6 min blink/treads, but we lost because top fed and I couldn't tank it up properly after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd agree different games sometimes can call for different builds.
> 
> I am tryin to play this hero a ton this week and be amazing with him


I remember in the international 1 Arst Style did some nice plays as Slarder.

Escaped from 3 people with low HP with 3 people caught in the stun of slarder. ( wr shackle, sven stun, arrow that missed ) was compet.


----------



## Ramzinho

well i can now confirm mmr is 100% broken.. last game i had a guy in my team with 940 wins... and he had a guy in his stack.. we played against 5 solo.. yesterday i had 1 in my stack and went against 5 man stack!

VOLVO pls fix.

eh and the awful drums are off !


----------



## bullethose

why is it that invoker is said to be the hardest hero in the game when I find him easier than other heros i've played. must be his early game damage and attack speed that makes me like him so much. I still need to master invoke though I nearly always get the wrong spell. most recent game = http://dotabuff.com/matches/357850017 if you think my k/d ratio is bad it was because I did 3 very dumb dives cause I keep forgetting he is squishy.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> why is it that invoker is said to be the hardest hero in the game when I find him easier than other heros i've played. must be his early game damage and attack speed that makes me like him so much. I still need to master invoke though I nearly always get the wrong spell. most recent game = http://dotabuff.com/matches/357850017 if you think my k/d ratio is bad it was because I did 3 very dumb dives cause I keep forgetting he is squishy.


he is one of the hardest hero's to master.
try refreshers orb so many diffferent things you can do with invoker.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Not his stun skill - those can't go through bkb, his "bash stun" yes that goes through BKB...


His stun damage is physical so yes. You are indeed incorrect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Its not the best, but if you use the skill correctly (ie to travel faster, to initiate _as its wearing off_, until you are escaping and just out of range, etc) it is a very strong skill and the extra damage really isn't that much. And again, now with no mana cost....you can spam it leaving base, in between lanes as you farm, to get to a fight faster, etc etc. The uses for it really are endless with no mana cost, a CD of 28 and a duration of 20.
> 
> Not to mention that if you throw some D's on his stumps though, aka buy an AC and some HP, his extra damage from sprint isn't that bad anymore. It really just depends on when and how you use it and vs what lineup.
> 
> I've played another like 5 games of him today and am 6-2 with him (one of those games was a sick throw by the whole team too, don't hold the fish responsible).
> 
> Try him guys! And try using the sprint so that its still useful but you dont take extra damage! Once again save it to escape, use it early _before_ you initiate or tower dive (so that you dont take extra damage from the tower!), and think of cool ways to use it.
> 
> I dont think the extra damage from sprint is his biggest problem anymore, but rather his tough early build decision. Do you get fast blink and possibly miss out on some damage if you cant secure the kills, or if your team falls behind? Or get armlet or some tanky item (atos!) first, and possibly delay the blink. For example, I got treads/blink in 6:30 today in a game with him, but my top lane fed super hard. So although I was able to initiate and grab a couple kills with blink, I should have went armlet first that game (or maybe even SUPER fast vanguard like 4-5 minutes) in order to contribute more and tank more earlier.
> 
> Also I tried rushing blink right away, without treads. Got it in 3 min with Sun, but damn was that a bad idea! He _really_ needs the extra dmg/hp/attack speed. I kept missing last hits for AWHILE with just a blink, so much so that I probably lost 500 gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably missed like 20 last hits i could've had in 10 minutes.
> 
> To reiterate: SLARDAR IMBA OP VOLVO PLOX NERF PLOX
> 
> *And his W stun damage does go through BKB (its physical).* The X second stun part is magical however, and wont go through BKB (again just the damage). His passive bash will go through all magic immunity, _both in damage AND stun_ (both are physical).
> 
> *His ulti however DOES go through bkb, which lets you man fight another carry while you both sit there magic immune! Add his passive bash chance (kind of like a slightly weaker FV, as it does less damage and doesn't have chrono buff!) and you can man fight almost any carry (except some agi ones), early game to early late.*
> 
> *@Pwnography* Don't forget, not only was his ulti buffed but his sprint has 0 mana cost now!!! IMBA HERO DETECTED!!!1111one
> 
> I always get treads first. And then its either armlet/blink/force next depending on whats needed. If we have great setup for my stun and need some tank/dps earlier, i'll go armlet. If we need my initiation i'll go blink/force (force for a clock game!). I usually try to adjust the item to each game. You are right though, that is definitely a very strong build order that I do many games on him! As i said before, tonight i got a 6 min blink/treads, but we lost because top fed and I couldn't tank it up properly after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd agree different games sometimes can call for different builds.
> 
> I am tryin to play this hero a ton this week and be amazing with him


Slardar's bash is physical.
Slardar's ult amplifies physical damage.

Faceless Void's bash is magical.
Faceless Void's bash does bonus damage in chrono.

If the two units were both BKB'd

Slardar's bash would do Close to 90 base damage on a 5 armor hero.
Faceless void's bash would do 0 damage since it is blocked by bkb.


----------



## neXen

Double post


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Its not the best, but if you use the skill correctly (ie to travel faster, to initiate _as its wearing off_, until you are escaping and just out of range, etc) it is a very strong skill and the extra damage really isn't that much. And again, now with no mana cost....you can spam it leaving base, in between lanes as you farm, to get to a fight faster, etc etc. The uses for it really are endless with no mana cost, a CD of 28 and a duration of 20.
> 
> Not to mention that if you throw some D's on his stumps though, aka buy an AC and some HP, his extra damage from sprint isn't that bad anymore. It really just depends on when and how you use it and vs what lineup.
> 
> I've played another like 5 games of him today and am 6-2 with him (one of those games was a sick throw by the whole team too, don't hold the fish responsible).
> 
> Try him guys! And try using the sprint so that its still useful but you dont take extra damage! Once again save it to escape, use it early _before_ you initiate or tower dive (so that you dont take extra damage from the tower!), and think of cool ways to use it.
> 
> I dont think the extra damage from sprint is his biggest problem anymore, but rather his tough early build decision. Do you get fast blink and possibly miss out on some damage if you cant secure the kills, or if your team falls behind? Or get armlet or some tanky item (atos!) first, and possibly delay the blink. For example, I got treads/blink in 6:30 today in a game with him, but my top lane fed super hard. So although I was able to initiate and grab a couple kills with blink, I should have went armlet first that game (or maybe even SUPER fast vanguard like 4-5 minutes) in order to contribute more and tank more earlier.
> 
> Also I tried rushing blink right away, without treads. Got it in 3 min with Sun, but damn was that a bad idea! He _really_ needs the extra dmg/hp/attack speed. I kept missing last hits for AWHILE with just a blink, so much so that I probably lost 500 gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably missed like 20 last hits i could've had in 10 minutes.
> 
> To reiterate: SLARDAR IMBA OP VOLVO PLOX NERF PLOX
> 
> *And his W stun damage does go through BKB (its physical).* The X second stun part is magical however, and wont go through BKB (again just the damage). His passive bash will go through all magic immunity, _both in damage AND stun_ (both are physical).
> 
> His ulti however DOES go through bkb, which lets you man fight another carry while you both sit there magic immune! Add his passive bash chance (kind of like a slightly weaker FV, as it does less damage and doesn't have chrono buff!) and you can man fight almost any carry (except some agi ones), early game to early late.
> 
> *@Pwnography* Don't forget, not only was his ulti buffed but his sprint has 0 mana cost now!!! IMBA HERO DETECTED!!!1111one
> 
> I always get treads first. And then its either armlet/blink/force next depending on whats needed. If we have great setup for my stun and need some tank/dps earlier, i'll go armlet. If we need my initiation i'll go blink/force (force for a clock game!). I usually try to adjust the item to each game. You are right though, that is definitely a very strong build order that I do many games on him! As i said before, tonight i got a 6 min blink/treads, but we lost because top fed and I couldn't tank it up properly after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'd agree different games sometimes can call for different builds.
> 
> I am tryin to play this hero a ton this week and be amazing with him


I go power threads, armlet, blink, bkb, AC. Some games I go bkb before blink.


----------



## jojoenglish85

I just started playing not too long ago and im a total noob, but i have found a sweet spot with being support and helping when i can and where i can.
I will concentrate on that until i get better then move on to a different tactic style.


----------



## scooter.jay

I wish my fingers were as nimble on a keyboard as this wow









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE9ecc0eQC0&list=TLZpfH14Wc7cFPmemp8eaR4y7uYavrvw14

I may be able to make my gf smile aswell lol


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I wish my fingers were as nimble on a keyboard as this wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE9ecc0eQC0&list=TLZpfH14Wc7cFPmemp8eaR4y7uYavrvw14
> 
> I may be able to make my gf smile aswell lol


I already did for you


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I already did for you


That's what that trip to Canada was for I will have to have words lol


----------



## Ramzinho

had my first slardar game.. simple WORD.. FAIL


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> had my first slardar game.. simple WORD.. FAIL


How much did you feed? Slardar is simple but fun.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> How much did you feed? Slardar is simple but fun.


didn't feed.. i had just some ****** teammates. i was like 5-8-12 but i was against 4 ranged team.. zeuz bs od qop huskar.. i had a carry windrunner / carry lich / carry crystal maiden... so i aggro the lane.. they just steal the cs.. well im just fed up of stupid people.


----------



## Ramzinho

just to say,, the amount of updates following 6.79 is too damn high


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> just to say,, the amount of updates following 6.79 is too damn high


You know a meme has made it if its used around the world!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You know a meme has made it if its used around the world!


LOL !


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> didn't feed.. i had just some ****** teammates. i was like 5-8-12 but i was against 4 ranged team.. zeuz bs od qop huskar.. i had a carry windrunner / carry lich / carry crystal maiden... so i aggro the lane.. they just steal the cs.. well im just fed up of stupid people.


I'm quite sure the CM ruined it. How can you expect like the slowest hero to "carry"?


----------



## evilferret

Carry CM is a thing in pubs.


----------



## mylilpony

confirmed brood still sucks...or at least think the best way to play him is camp him in one lane for 40 minutes while they feed the other team spiderlings and make the other guys play 4v5.

ive noticed some people play brood effectively even pre 6.79 using eblade/dagon/orchid to just shut down supports/harass/push multiple lanes tho.

Also, ET still ridiculously strong

Another weekend day with idiots in literally every game, but luckily lich is a good counter to awful teammates


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> confirmed brood still sucks...or at least think the best way to play him is camp him in one lane for 40 minutes while they feed the other team spiderlings and make the other guys play 4v5.
> 
> ive noticed some people play brood effectively even pre 6.79 using eblade/dagon/orchid to just shut down supports/harass/push multiple lanes tho.
> 
> Also, ET still ridiculously strong
> 
> Another weekend day with idiots in literally every game, but luckily lich is a good counter to awful teammates


Brood is alot more effective now.

She can pop out and kill just about anyone as long as they are alone. Her job is not to help the team in team fights, but to make the enemy pay for team fighting. Sorta like natures profit. They team fight, natures tps and pushes down a tower, or barracks.

She will own the lane early, due to her high damage nuke that is rather spam-able. Not saying shes the best hero, but shes very viable in pushing orientated teams.


----------



## bullethose

now this match this was just stupid playing as sf I decided to get two divine rapiers and our bounty hunter decided to get one if you are wondering why they are on enemy team my shadow blade was on cool down and bh's invis was as well and we got sk ult + ursa's q + weaver bugs + ls slow + riki silence and we died but the creeps too their ancient like 5 seconds later this game was so unfair on the enemy team but i love shadow fiend lol http://dotabuff.com/matches/359162584


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullethose*
> 
> now this match this was just stupid playing as sf I decided to get two divine rapiers and our bounty hunter decided to get one if you are wondering why they are on enemy team my shadow blade was on cool down and bh's invis was as well and we got sk ult + ursa's q + weaver bugs + ls slow + riki silence and we died but the creeps too their ancient like 5 seconds later this game was so unfair on the enemy team but i love shadow fiend lol http://dotabuff.com/matches/359162584


Shadow blade phase into 2 DR?

wheres your survivability man? Hate to say it but you threw that game

shadowblade is countered by a 200gold item, you cant count on it for escapes, initiation perhaps but NOT escapes. The sooner you learn that the better.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Shadow blade phase into 2 DR?
> 
> wheres your survivability man? Hate to say it but you threw that game
> 
> shadowblade is countered by a 200gold item, you cant count on it for escapes, initiation perhaps but NOT escapes. The sooner you learn that the better.


Just saying,

He won.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Just saying,
> 
> He won.


true...full on low lvl pubs, give away 3 DR and still win...new meta


----------



## Pwnography

This game made me crease, look how badly we were out drafted. Warlock trilane...

Not sure how they threw it


----------



## bullethose

yeah I admit to playing sf a bit too nobly getting a heart or ac would've been smarter but I fealt cocky enough to get divine rapiers also recent veno game where I tried to be a support but turned into a carry http://dotabuff.com/matches/359625352 and there was a part of the game where a tinker was trying to tp out with low health than is used my q and ultimate and killed him when he was in base we both laughed


----------



## Ramzinho

i just saw toxsick rampage with kunka







wp dude... also what's with the supports midas in this patch.. like i've seen this 3 times today.. in 3 different teams


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Carry CM is a thing in pubs.


LGD.Int did it against iG, it's totally viable.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> LGD.Int did it against iG, it's totally viable.


Midas CM! Yahs!

I love when meta changes and pros justify your silly builds.

I remember getting talked out of Midas CM/WR but with the camp/XP changes might be viable for the XP bonus.

Seriously CM this patch doesn't need anything but Tranqs.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Midas CM! Yahs!
> 
> I love when meta changes and pros justify your silly builds.
> 
> I remember getting talked out of Midas CM/WR but with the camp/XP changes might be viable for the XP bonus.
> 
> Seriously CM this patch doesn't need anything but Tranqs.


Phase boots!!!

i've always gone phase boots on cm.


----------



## HarrisLam

Tranquils MS is totally OP. I walk around at 400 with bane at like lv 3 with nothing but tranq boots and later at 440 with Eul's cyclone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Phase boots!!!
> 
> i've always gone phase boots on cm.


Think the MS helps but the dmg bonus is a waste. You also need extra regen on her if you dont get tranq. Going back to base everytime after harassment isnt fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> also what's with the supports midas in this patch.. like i've seen this 3 times today.. in 3 different teams


ask EF


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Tranquils MS is totally OP. I walk around at 400 with bane at like lv 3 with nothing but tranq boots and later at 440 with Eul's cyclone
> Think the MS helps but the dmg bonus is a waste. You also need extra regen on her if you dont get tranq. Going back to base everytime after harassment isnt fun.
> ask EF


Meka

Phase boots, into meka. The extra damage is not a waste, more damage is more damage. Bit more cost efficient to get tranquil for just regeneration purposes, and move speed. I have found in many cases the extra 22 damage from phase boots helps secure the early kills, its literally the difference between a hero that gets away and one that dies.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Midas CM! Yahs!
> 
> I love when meta changes and pros justify your silly builds.
> 
> I remember getting talked out of Midas CM/WR but with the camp/XP changes might be viable for the XP bonus.
> 
> Seriously CM this patch doesn't need anything but Tranqs.


midas sheepstick blink... she was rich as a guy whose rich uncle in brazil just died


----------



## evilferret

Phase used to be okay pre patch. It wasn't for the extra damage but for the mobility.

I think mobility is more important for securing kills. Mid/Late game the extra 22 damage does squat for your team.

Not a fan of Mek on CM, I rather get a blink or Drums/Eul's.

Guess it depends how you play CM. As a roamer Tranqs are amazing.


----------



## neXen

Tranqs + drums is probably the undisputed best combo for a non carry/non mid

massive amount of EHP and MS

there are a few exceptions

Even bloodstone carriers can dissemble their mana boots and finish bloodstone and then pick up some tranqs or BoTs


----------



## redalert

The fattest veno I have ever seen in a pro game http://www.datdota.com/match.php?q=361606114&p=items


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Meka
> 
> Phase boots, into meka. The extra damage is not a waste, more damage is more damage. Bit more cost efficient to get tranquil for just regeneration purposes, and move speed. I have found in many cases the extra 22 damage from phase boots helps secure the early kills, its literally the difference between a hero that gets away and one that dies.


CM?

early game phase boots?

What? Where did you get the money?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> CM?
> 
> early game phase boots?
> 
> What? Where did you get the money?


i usually get first blood or assist with cm. I've yet to have a game where i I failed to get phase boots later than 5 mins. The normal 2-1-2 laning of pub games. Cm frost bite + slow pretty much = first blood at level 2, with a decent team mate. Even more deadly in a tri-lane. My personal fav is cm , alc, and naga siren. So evil.

I don't understand blink dager on cm, or drums. Blink sure if you looking for that extra surprise ***** ur now stunned, but tha'ts more for heroes that jump into a team fight aka initiator which cm is not. Blink into a team fight as cm and your gonna die simple at that. Drums are nice for stats and move speed, but usually a carry will get drums for those stats early.

Euls is good on any support hero its, another disable or save an ally item, so no problems with picking that up.

Not saying your builds are bad, just I don't agree with them. Btw lets face it when it comes to late game, pretty much all support heroes are just cannon fodders. Get your stun and slows off and that's bout it really assuming you do it before they bkb etc.


----------



## jojoenglish85

last night was a bad night to play, ended up with bad teamates who would quit 20 minutes into the game, followed by very good teams that knew what they were doing.


----------



## evilferret

http://dotabuff.com/heroes/crystal-maiden/items

Just saying Blink CM has a 73.7% WR.

Blink is great for pickoffs. Can also be used as an escape and disjoints a lot of projectiles in this patch.

Not sure why you would blink into a teamfight unless you're doing something like Lothars CM. Do what you can from the outside and save the blink as an escape if it goes bad or to chase if you win the teamfight.

Drums have good stats/MS for the price and the MS bonus helps the lane you're ganking. Helps teammates get into position to gank/chase/escape if things go bad. Helps that bracers are part of the build up.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/heroes/crystal-maiden/items
> 
> Just saying Blink CM has a 73.7% WR.
> 
> Blink is great for pickoffs. Can also be used as an escape and disjoints a lot of projectiles in this patch.
> 
> Not sure why you would blink into a teamfight unless you're doing something like Lothars CM. Do what you can from the outside and save the blink as an escape if it goes bad or to chase if you win the teamfight.
> 
> Drums have good stats/MS for the price and the MS bonus helps the lane you're ganking. Helps teammates get into position to gank/chase/escape if things go bad. Helps that bracers are part of the build up.


Blink can be used to great effect by blinking into some trees/impassable terrain and then ultiing due to its large AOE, while remaining safe.

Drums are just an extension of the casual bracer/double bracer people used to pick up on CM before drums were around due to her squishy nature.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i usually get first blood or assist with cm. I've yet to have a game where i I failed to get phase boots later than 5 mins. The normal 2-1-2 laning of pub games. Cm frost bite + slow pretty much = first blood at level 2, with a decent team mate. Even more deadly in a tri-lane. My personal fav is cm , alc, and naga siren. So evil.
> 
> I don't understand blink dager on cm, or drums. Blink sure if you looking for that extra surprise ***** ur now stunned, but tha'ts more for heroes that jump into a team fight aka initiator which cm is not. Blink into a team fight as cm and your gonna die simple at that. Drums are nice for stats and move speed, but usually a carry will get drums for those stats early.


I'm not asking where you get the actual gold. I'm asking where do you get the gold to afford phase boots EARLY GAME instead of say, courier, flying courier, at least a set of wards within the first 4 minutes of the game, etc

Again, key word here is "early game". If you don't get it early enough, that dmg advantage it has over tranquils will not be significant

If you get phase with CM in less than 5mins every game, you are doing at least one, or even all of the below :

1) took first blood (if you must, thats great. Would be a lot better if you let your carry take it whenever situation allows)
2) took last hits more than you should
3) not roaming, ever
4) not buying things that could help the team survives early game

Now I don't know if you play CM as a 5 or 3, I'm just coming from the standpoint of a 5 CM. Brown boots => phase is 900 extra gold and that could do a lot of things, PLUS you need regen on the side

Just talking about standard situations, where enemy team is totally interactive with yours. CM is slow in both movement and attack, squishy. Apparently you're getting the item because it works for you, I'm just saying in comparison going for survivability or team utility(wards/courier) early might be better off.

Unless you just manage to stay out of the heat every time, if you're just good like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/heroes/crystal-maiden/items
> 
> Just saying Blink CM has a 73.7% WR.
> 
> Blink is great for pickoffs. Can also be used as an escape and disjoints a lot of projectiles in this patch.
> 
> Drums have good stats/MS for the price and the MS bonus helps the lane you're ganking. Helps teammates get into position to gank/chase/escape if things go bad. Helps that bracers are part of the build up.


Let's be frank here, winrate of expensive items cannot be an argument. As stupid as this might sound, expensive items have high win rate because they are expensive.

90% of the time, teams win games when they have gold and/or exp advantage. They can therefore afford more expensive/aggressive items than the other team.

Simply put, this is basically "Hey even CM can afford a daggor, they'd better win"
(however, this is also a clue to the opposite situation. If an item is expensive as hell but the winrate is close to, or even below 50%, better watch out....)

Blink is a good item, I just don't know how good it is on her. Escape is always nice, but that 50% of the functionality. Compare to disablers like Lion, shadow shaman, Bane, CM isn't an as good initiator and therefore doesn't utilize the item as much.


----------



## Toxsick

http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/news/25769-yaphets-teams-with-longdd-and-kabu-in-tongfu-s-third-team

seems the legend is back;


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm not asking where you get the actual gold. I'm asking where do you get the gold to afford phase boots EARLY GAME instead of say, courier, flying courier, at least a set of wards within the first 4 minutes of the game, etc
> 
> Again, key word here is "early game". If you don't get it early enough, that dmg advantage it has over tranquils will not be significant
> 
> If you get phase with CM in less than 5mins every game, you are doing at least one, or even all of the below :
> 
> 1) took first blood (if you must, thats great. Would be a lot better if you let your carry take it whenever situation allows)
> 2) took last hits more than you should
> 3) not roaming, ever
> 4) not buying things that could help the team survives early game
> 
> Now I don't know if you play CM as a 5 or 3, I'm just coming from the standpoint of a 5 CM. Brown boots => phase is 900 extra gold and that could do a lot of things, PLUS you need regen on the side
> 
> Just talking about standard situations, where enemy team is totally interactive with yours. CM is slow in both movement and attack, squishy. Apparently you're getting the item because it works for you, I'm just saying in comparison going for survivability or team utility(wards/courier) early might be better off.
> 
> Unless you just manage to stay out of the heat every time, if you're just good like that.
> 
> Let's be frank here, winrate of expensive items cannot be an argument. As stupid as this might sound, expensive items have high win rate because they are expensive.
> 
> 90% of the time, teams win games when they have gold and/or exp advantage. They can therefore afford more expensive/aggressive items than the other team.
> 
> Simply put, this is basically "Hey even CM can afford a daggor, they'd better win"
> (however, this is also a clue to the opposite situation. If an item is expensive as hell but the winrate is close to, or even below 50%, better watch out....)
> 
> Blink is a good item, I just don't know how good it is on her. Escape is always nice, but that 50% of the functionality. Compare to disablers like Lion, shadow shaman, Bane, CM isn't an as good initiator and therefore doesn't utilize the item as much.


I did say pub game. Beside the point, i always buy the courier and the wards. I don't last hit, unless the carry in the lane is failing to do so, or will not be able to make it to the creep I last hit. as for your number 4, makes no sense, because team fights usually start to happen around 12mins+ what item would possibly help your team? remember this is cm here your not getting a ton of farm.

Btw 5 mins into the game you earn 500 gold naturally. Meaning if you have zero last hits and zero kills or assists you would still be able to afford brown boots. Stacking and pulling, or just straight out jungle will easily net the extra gold during this time.

I agree that drums are a nice item like i said before, drums costs over 1500 gold, and a lot of times a farming carry will buy these for those extra stats. So why would you buy an item that your carry already has.... or is building....

You make a lot of assumptions in your post. We all know what assuming makes you, but lets not go into that. I will stick to what works for me.


----------



## mylilpony

I usually don't get brown boots until mins 5-10 as a support.

As a support 625 starting G = 2 or 3 sticks/wards/courier/tango/clarity the next 500g on the next set of wards or a smoke, maybe a magic stick (if against a trilane or a spammer), and a tp scroll (if carry or mid dies or has to go back to base, buy a TP sometimes, but usually to TP on a lane that is getting ganked or to escape). That's, IF they don't have any invis heroes then throw in a sentry as well.

In pubs, I often end up as a solo support, which means my boots are probably even more delayed.

The early TP scroll is underrated. If your teammate is getting ganked you can save his life and/or kill the ganker, or if your teammate dies you can farm and get solo xp until he gets back. You can usually farm enough to buy another tp scroll for your mate as well in those 2-4 cs you get, or with the kill you got.The most irritating thing for me is when I smokegank mid and then I see 2 TP's and it's not even the 5 minute mark yet.

Also, with the buffs to CM, you can easily jungle with frostbite and brown boots


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/heroes/crystal-maiden/items
> 
> Just saying Blink CM has a 73.7% WR.
> 
> Blink is great for pickoffs. Can also be used as an escape and disjoints a lot of projectiles in this patch.
> 
> Not sure why you would blink into a teamfight unless you're doing something like Lothars CM. Do what you can from the outside and save the blink as an escape if it goes bad or to chase if you win the teamfight.
> 
> Drums have good stats/MS for the price and the MS bonus helps the lane you're ganking. Helps teammates get into position to gank/chase/escape if things go bad. Helps that bracers are part of the build up.


Mask of madness 75%.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I usually don't get brown boots until mins 5-10 as a support.
> 
> As a support 625 starting G = 2 or 3 sticks/wards/courier/tango/clarity the next 500g on the next set of wards or a smoke, maybe a magic stick (if against a trilane or a spammer), and a tp scroll (if carry or mid dies or has to go back to base, buy a TP sometimes, but usually to TP on a lane that is getting ganked or to escape). That's, IF they don't have any invis heroes then throw in a sentry as well.
> 
> In pubs, I often end up as a solo support, which means my boots are probably even more delayed.
> 
> The early TP scroll is underrated. If your teammate is getting ganked you can save his life and/or kill the ganker, or if your teammate dies you can farm and get solo xp until he gets back. You can usually farm enough to buy another tp scroll for your mate as well in those 2-4 cs you get, or with the kill you got.The most irritating thing for me is when I smokegank mid and then I see 2 TP's and it's not even the 5 minute mark yet.
> 
> Also, with the buffs to CM, you can easily jungle with frostbite and brown boots


I used to get more branches as a support, not anymore with the reworked starting gold and increased cost of regen.

I start my support heros with Tango, Slave, Wards, Courier, Clarity (125+115+150+150+50)= 590 gold starting gold is 625.

I agree on the TP scroll I always try and have one in my inventory, However i will admit i rarely have none before 10 mins unless I die and need to get back to lane asap. Sometimes i have one earlier, just depends on the hero i'm playing and if i'm getting any last hits, or if i'm running around in the jungle looking for a gank.


----------



## HarrisLam

Hey what's the deal between me and drums? When did I even say one word about drums ever?

I found that quite funny.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Mask of madness 75%.


lol owned


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Hey what's the deal between me and drums? When did I even say one word about drums ever?
> 
> I found that quite funny.
> lol owned


bristleback has a 80% winrate with refresher orb


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> bristleback has a 80% winrate with refresher orb


ROFL


----------



## Toxsick

Also, were playing pubs guys..
i actually never play support. unless someone else doesnt i would do it for once with silly builds like MoM and that crap.


----------



## WALSRU

CM needs Hand of Midas, end of discussion


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> bristleback has a 80% winrate with refresher orb


What?

You're kidding....

That is WAY TOO LOW. Whoever that can afford refresher on BB and lost should die in a fire.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> CM needs Hand of Midas, end of discussion


Crystal Maiden + Midas = New Meta

Now the pro teams in the WPC league have been testing Midas on almost every hero after that game...


----------



## mylilpony

time for lich midas mid guys


----------



## evilferret

Psssh, 97% WR if CM gets Aegis. Everybody should just give Aegis to CM.

Midas on everybody! No longer am I the strange one!

So am I the only one who uses the item winrate page to try new builds?

If an item has a winrate edge over another in the same price tier (with comparable number of games), I want to figure out why.

Basically item's WR x games played gives a better number to compare.

MoM CM is 75% of 5500 games so 4125 vs Mek's (67% of 500,000 games) 335000. Better compassion would be Blink (73% of 460k so 335800).


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Psssh, 97% WR if CM gets Aegis. Everybody should just give Aegis to CM.
> 
> Midas on everybody! No longer am I the strange one!
> 
> So am I the only one who uses the item winrate page to try new builds?
> 
> If an item has a winrate edge over another in the same price tier (with comparable number of games), I want to figure out why.
> 
> Basically item's WR x games played gives a better number to compare.
> 
> MoM CM is 75% of 5500 games so 4125 vs Mek's (67% of 500,000 games) 335000. Better compassion would be Blink (73% of 460k so 335800).


i'd rather have MoM haha.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i'd rather have MoM haha.


Eaglesong CM. 91% Winrate.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hmmm... thinking about it... Midas is useful for level dependent heroes... it pays for itself after 15 minutes or about 10 uses... but 2.5 x normal creep experience does make a difference after 10 uses or more...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hmmm... thinking about it... Midas is useful for level dependent heroes... it pays for itself after 15 minutes or about 10 uses... but 2.5 x normal creep experience does make a difference after 10 uses or more...


Been saying that even pre-patch. Solo queue, I would always get it as offlane WR. If you get screwed in lane, you can still keep up in XP. If you're ahead it lets you stay ahead.

With less overall XP on the map Midas might be valued higher.

It's hard to put a gold price on the XP and Midas pays back in terms of XP from the first use (there's no XP cost so every XP is extra).

To put in perspective if you Midas the hard camp, it's about a full creepwave's worth of XP.


----------



## JoeWalsh

A note on drums: it's understandable to balk at doubling up on items that are built almost specifically for their aura (Vlads), but drums give nearly the stats of an ultimate orb for ~85% of the price, and have active charges that are useful in a multitude of situations. IMO, it's not an item that you should be reluctant to build on multiple heroes in a team.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> A note on drums: it's understandable to balk at doubling up on items that are built almost specifically for their aura (Vlads), but *drums give nearly the stats of an ultimate orb* for ~85% of the price, and have active charges that are useful in a multitude of situations. IMO, it's not an item that you should be reluctant to build on multiple heroes in a team.


drums + 1 GG branch (no more no less) on every hero = ultimate drums, new meta


----------



## Awsan

Come at me bro, RAID 00000000000000 Geeglo xx lazer fibers


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> 
> 
> Come at me bro, RAID 00000000000000 Geeglo xx lazer fibers


did you really take a picture of your monitor?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> did you really take a picture of your monitor?


Print Screen so 2012


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> did you really take a picture of your monitor?


LOL


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> did you really take a picture of your monitor?


LOLOLOL


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> LOLOLOL


----------



## mylilpony

i went 17-3 with disruptor in 6.78 and 0-3 with him after he got buffed does this mean i'll win 17 in a row with him now


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i went 17-3 with disruptor in 6.78 and 0-3 with him after he got buffed does this mean i'll win 17 in a row with him now


speaking of win streaks my 15 was just ended by the ****test ursa ever







doesnt understand that you dont need 4000 kills to win the trilane


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> speaking of win streaks my 15 was just ended by the ****test ursa ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt understand that you dont need 4000 kills to win the trilane


15?

wow

best i could muster with Pub MM was 9 wins

Always some fool who derps hard as your mid or carry and you end up losing before you know it


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> speaking of win streaks my 15 was just ended by the ****test ursa ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt understand that you dont need 4000 kills to win the trilane


haha, the funny thing is, in dota you will always lose a match, or youre streak will always come to an end at somepoint.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> speaking of win streaks my 15 was just ended by the ****test ursa ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt understand that you dont need 4000 kills to win the trilane


Could you provide a match ID ?


----------



## Toxsick

deathripper courier just dropped for me on a game just.... OMFFG.
it looks so ugly but why not haha.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Could you provide a match ID ?


http://dotabuff.com/matches/364043326 enjoy.

He couldnt grasp that the naix couldnt touch the wave as they had nothing to interupt my shackle. Got greedy and got kited and so got nothing for it while naix farmed. Also went for max fury swipes in a tri-lane which is awful. So many missed kills if he had overpower max or at least Earthshock :/


----------



## TheOddOne

Why don't you invite me to your British stack anymore Swagatha did i do something wrong ?


----------



## redalert




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Play Dota during day time like 9 am to 4 pm is the worst you can do for yourself. You notice the difference right always. From yesterday and today i had 9 losses in the row. Play after 4 pm and start winning.


----------



## jojoenglish85

add me jojoenglish


----------



## Awsan

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!! first of all thats not me its my cousin second of all i bashed him for 2 hours about that xD


----------



## j0z3

I would love to be part of the Steam Dota 2 group and channel.

I carry the [OCN] tag on my steam name cause I used to play on the TF2 server once in a while.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am losing it completely. Dota in the day time worst players ever. It could just be the new patch has really ****ed up the game. in 12 games i have lost 10.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am losing it completely. Dota in the day time worst players ever. It could just be the new patch has really ****ed up the game. in 12 games i have lost 10.


The way how Steam match making is set up is that it keeps your win percentage around 50% = You lose about half your games. For example at one time I was on a 7 game winning streak then afterwards I was on a 8 game losing streak. If you keep winning obviously they will match you against better teams/players from higher tiers.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The way how Steam match making is set up is that it keeps your win percentage around 50% = You lose about half your games. For example at one time I was on a 7 game winning streak then afterwards I was on a 8 game losing streak. If you keep winning obviously they will match you against better teams/players from higher tiers.


I think if you win they match u will lower players instead of against better players. The other side is not doing that much better. My team is not really play well and item decision is so bad.


----------



## evilferret

Not sure if changed but matchmaking works on a sliding scale based on your Elo. It's not an enforced 50% WR but it should theoretically hit 50%.

Vs a higher Elo player, you'll gain more Elo if you get a K/A and lose less if you die compared to a lower ranked Elo player.

Before all the stat hiding you could somewhat game the system. Guess the highest Elo ranking guy and try to farm him.

This also explains why smurfs go up in rank faster. They start with base Elo and after a few games of farming heroes they'll Elo up. I have a feeling my smurf is actually higher Elo than my main.

Check your KDA each game. You could win but have a negative KDA and end up with an Elo loss meaning you'll stay in the same skill level.

If you win with a massive KDA you'll eventually move up.

Not sure how/if WR factors into your Elo actually.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Not sure if changed but matchmaking works on a sliding scale based on your Elo. It's not an enforced 50% WR but it should theoretically hit 50%.
> 
> Vs a higher Elo player, you'll gain more Elo if you get a K/A and lose less if you die compared to a lower ranked Elo player.
> 
> Before all the stat hiding you could somewhat game the system. Guess the highest Elo ranking guy and try to farm him.
> 
> This also explains why smurfs go up in rank faster. They start with base Elo and after a few games of farming heroes they'll Elo up. I have a feeling my smurf is actually higher Elo than my main.
> 
> Check your KDA each game. You could win but have a negative KDA and end up with an Elo loss meaning you'll stay in the same skill level.
> 
> If you win with a massive KDA you'll eventually move up.
> 
> Not sure how/if WR factors into your Elo actually.


How Does Kill Death Assists affect youre rating?


----------



## Ramzinho

Happy Halloween my Friends.. just wanted to thank everyone on this thread helping me be a better player. sorry if i fail you though.







Happy Halloween OCN


----------



## lester007

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ DIRETIDE wooo hooo, unfortunately nothing


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> How Does Kill Death Assists affect youre rating?


It shouldn't but it seems to affect your ranking ever since Volvo implemented anti-smurfing stuff awhile back.

Using a new account, KDA seems to have a stronger impact on your ranking but not sure how long the period lasts since nobody confirms anything about MMR.

Game seems to check for some sort of quality of game and KDA generally seems the prime factor. Maybe GPM or XPM.

I miss early Beta when you could get your Elo from the console. Back in the day, I've lost Elo for wins so I believe there's other factors until Volvo comes out and explains MMR.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> It shouldn't but it seems to affect your ranking ever since Volvo implemented anti-smurfing stuff awhile back.
> 
> Using a new account, KDA seems to have a stronger impact on your ranking but not sure how long the period lasts since nobody confirms anything about MMR.
> 
> Game seems to check for some sort of quality of game and KDA generally seems the prime factor. Maybe GPM or XPM.
> 
> I miss early Beta when you could get your Elo from the console. Back in the day, I've lost Elo for wins so I believe there's other factors until Volvo comes out and explains MMR.


And removed it from dotabuff.
they made it clear they dont want that kind of system in dota.


----------



## evilferret

It's just hidden, or more hidden than before. They're probably just using the same system just tweaking it slowly.

If you're talking about the skill brackets, those are categorized post game and pretty sure it factors in stats from that game.

You only got to check your Elo early Beta and it was patched out.


----------



## scooter.jay

Anyone else having issues with R9 280x + beta drivers in dota? I am getting what seems like lag in game but is not


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with R9 280x + beta drivers in dota? I am getting what seems like lag in game but is not


Grats on the new card!

Wish I could help but guessing drivers?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Grats on the new card!
> 
> Wish I could help but guessing drivers?


I dont play the Carry on the team but 80% of the time i have positive K/D.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Not sure if changed but matchmaking works on a sliding scale based on your Elo. It's not an enforced 50% WR but it should theoretically hit 50%.
> 
> Vs a higher Elo player, you'll gain more Elo if you get a K/A and lose less if you die compared to a lower ranked Elo player.
> 
> Before all the stat hiding you could somewhat game the system. Guess the highest Elo ranking guy and try to farm him.
> 
> This also explains why smurfs go up in rank faster. They start with base Elo and after a few games of farming heroes they'll Elo up. I have a feeling my smurf is actually higher Elo than my main.
> 
> Check your KDA each game. You could win but have a negative KDA and end up with an Elo loss meaning you'll stay in the same skill level.
> 
> If you win with a massive KDA you'll eventually move up.
> 
> Not sure how/if WR factors into your Elo actually.


are you sure about this?

This will put all support players at lower percentiles than they should be, especially for supports that don't kill much or simply feed a lot, like rubick or CM or something


----------



## Piorzao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> are you sure about this?
> 
> This will put all support players at lower percentiles than they should be, especially for supports that don't kill much or simply feed a lot, like rubick or CM or something


if you play support, you should be able , in most of the games, to have a positive KDA, as you should have alot of assists.
but i dont think the KDA is that big deal after the "smurf time".


----------



## Toxsick

K/D/A has nothing to do with ur *Hidden MMR*.


----------



## neXen

Let's be honest.

MM is broken as F*ck.

I have not had a balanced game for the better part of the year.

Every flippin game is a stomp. I like stomping just as much as the next guy, but it really loses its luster when that is all you play....

I would much rather wait a 20 min queue for a decent game with similarly skilled players instead of auto wining/losing because some derp can't play his hero.

The game really should have a challenge mode to "unlock" heroes for Pub MM.


Goal GPM/XPM
Goal # skillshots/multi hero skillshots
Goal spell combos
Goal blink initiation
Goal Raxing the enemy when you teamwipe them instead of farming...
If a player does not succeed with these hero specific goals in bot games, then they are not allowed to play the hero in Pub MM.

I am so tired of wasting 45min on that passive agressive turd who instalocks a carry and can't last hit for *****.

At least with my solution you can be somewhat confident that the person has some degree of mechanical skill, instead of figuring out after picks that your carry is a cognitively handicapped chimp IRL.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Let's be honest.
> 
> MM is broken as F*ck.
> 
> I have not had a balanced game for the better part of the year.
> 
> Every flippin game is a stomp. I like stomping just as much as the next guy, but it really loses its luster when that is all you play....
> 
> I would much rather wait a 20 min queue for a decent game with similarly skilled players instead of auto wining/losing because some derp can't play his hero.
> 
> The game really should have a challenge mode to "unlock" heroes for Pub MM.
> 
> 
> Goal GPM/XPM
> Goal # skillshots/multi hero skillshots
> Goal spell combos
> Goal blink initiation
> Goal Raxing the enemy when you teamwipe them instead of farming...
> If a player does not succeed with these hero specific goals in bot games, then they are not allowed to play the hero in Pub MM.
> 
> I am so tired of wasting 45min on that passive agressive turd who instalocks a carry and can't last hit for *****.
> 
> At least with my solution you can be somewhat confident that the person has some degree of mechanical skill, instead of figuring out after picks that your carry is a cognitively handicapped chimp IRL.


why not just make mmr based on some stuff we know.. some real solid givens. kda/gpm/xpm/player level/# of matches played/ las hits / denies. / wards placed/wards dewarded.. like every aspect of the game...

it's so frustrating that sometimes you get real bad team mates who keeps crying all game about a pick or about a kill Steal. i'm like 300 wins. why do i get people with 100 wins in my team vs people who are 800+ wins.. it's just so unfair.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Let's be honest.
> 
> MM is broken as F*ck.
> 
> I have not had a balanced game for the better part of the year.
> 
> Every flippin game is a stomp. I like stomping just as much as the next guy, but it really loses its luster when that is all you play....
> 
> I would much rather wait a 20 min queue for a decent game with similarly skilled players instead of auto wining/losing because some derp can't play his hero.
> 
> The game really should have a challenge mode to "unlock" heroes for Pub MM.
> 
> 
> Goal GPM/XPM
> Goal # skillshots/multi hero skillshots
> Goal spell combos
> Goal blink initiation
> Goal Raxing the enemy when you teamwipe them instead of farming...
> If a player does not succeed with these hero specific goals in bot games, then they are not allowed to play the hero in Pub MM.
> 
> I am so tired of wasting 45min on that passive agressive turd who instalocks a carry and can't last hit for *****.
> 
> At least with my solution you can be somewhat confident that the person has some degree of mechanical skill, instead of figuring out after picks that your carry is a cognitively handicapped chimp IRL.


Sucks to be in low MMR...


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> why not just make mmr based on some stuff we know.. some real solid givens. kda/gpm/xpm/player level/# of matches played/ las hits / denies. / wards placed/wards dewarded.. like every aspect of the game...
> 
> it's so frustrating that sometimes you get real bad team mates who keeps crying all game about a pick or about a kill Steal. i'm like 300 wins. why do i get people with 100 wins in my team vs people who are 800+ wins.. it's just so unfair.


Its not the crying or KSing.

Its about them actually being bat at their hero.

It has been speculated that valve balances a match with Their ELO.

And it seems to improve queue times they average ELO and this sometimes ends upwith Skilled players being grouped with trashcans to average out.

The problem is that this is a team game, and those trashcans can easily cost you the win.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Sucks to be in low MMR...


Your dry wit....its so biting....

[X] Doesn't soloqueue
[X] Comments on Pub MM teammates

wut?

You must be playing a different game if you don't think there is a huge skill disparity in VH


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> why not just make mmr based on some stuff we know.. some real solid givens. kda/gpm/xpm/player level/# of matches played/ las hits / denies. / wards placed/wards dewarded.. like every aspect of the game...
> 
> it's so frustrating that sometimes you get real bad team mates who keeps crying all game about a pick or about a kill Steal. i'm like 300 wins. why do i get people with 100 wins in my team vs people who are 800+ wins.. it's just so unfair.


my friends and i have 800-1100 wins and we get matched up with people who have 100 wins/200 hrs played against pubstar stacks so...that won't change. Because people stack with smurf accounts that might have 100-300 wins with limited hours, valve will match the other team with "equivalent" players. and as ive mentioned before ive encountered 1000+ win players that don't have basic mechanics/build order/map awareness down so win counts dont matter. the whole XXX goal must be achieved to unlock this hero won't solve much, and make the game less accessible

if you are tired of your matches being the same add some people from reddit or joindota that are similarly skilled/ don't rage and move on from there. or players from ocn


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Its not the crying or KSing.
> 
> Its about them actually being bat at their hero.
> 
> It has been speculated that valve balances a match with Their ELO.
> 
> And it seems to improve queue times they average ELO and this sometimes ends upwith Skilled players being grouped with trashcans to average out.
> 
> The problem is that this is a team game, and those trashcans can easily cost you the win.
> Your dry wit....its so biting....
> 
> [X] Doesn't soloqueue
> [X] Comments on Pub MM teammates
> 
> wut?
> 
> You must be playing a different game if you don't think there is a huge skill disparity in VH


Why you mad, s'only game.

@oldone No mate ive just not being playing much. Like 3 games this week







(hearthstone beta key + skyrim)


----------



## HarrisLam

to be completely honest with all of you, I play roughly 10 heros regularly, and another 10 if I feel like it at the time. I can tell you right now that if I suddenly feel like randoming and got heros that I'm not familiar with, I might do really bad. It's bound to happen once in a while.

And you obviously can't force, and isn't even realistic to expect that before playing real 10-player games, all players train themselves up in bot games to the point where they can play those unfamiliar heros to the level of playing their favorite heros

I believe that it's still a fair game as this "guy" who doesn't know how to play his hero is as likely to be on your team as to be on the opposite team, so...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> 
> Goal GPM/XPM
> Goal # skillshots/multi hero skillshots
> Goal spell combos
> Goal blink initiation
> Goal Raxing the enemy when you teamwipe them instead of farming...
> If a player does not succeed with these hero specific goals in bot games, then they are not allowed to play the hero in Pub MM.
> 
> I am so tired of wasting 45min on that passive agressive turd who instalocks a carry and can't last hit for *****.
> 
> At least with my solution you can be somewhat confident that the person has some degree of mechanical skill, instead of figuring out after picks that your carry is a cognitively handicapped chimp IRL.


no

NO

whatever makes the game not a completely fair and open game for ABSOLUTELY everybody at the beginning of every match is a big NO.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Why you mad, s'only game.
> 
> @oldone No mate ive just not being playing much. Like 3 games this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hearthstone beta key + skyrim)


Quote:


> Sucks to be in low MMR...


[X] Passive aggressive remark.
[X} Pretend the other person is mad.

This guy lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> to be completely honest with all of you, I play roughly 10 heros regularly, and another 10 if I feel like it at the time. I can tell you right now that if I suddenly feel like randoming and got heros that I'm not familiar with, I might do really bad. It's bound to happen once in a while.
> 
> And you obviously can't force, and isn't even realistic to expect that before playing real 10-player games, all players train themselves up in bot games to the point where they can play those unfamiliar heros to the level of playing their favorite heros
> 
> I believe that it's still a fair game as this "guy" who doesn't know how to play his hero is as likely to be on your team as to be on the opposite team, so...
> no
> 
> NO
> 
> whatever makes the game not a completely fair and open game for ABSOLUTELY everybody at the beginning of every match is a big NO.


It was just an idea.

What i said were just some examples off the top of my mind.

Most Pub MM games are stomps, and that is just not fun after a while.

Maybe even if there was a demote function where the system would look at your ELO/game stats to determine your standing.


Player 1 has a VH ELO
Players 2/3/4 have slightly lower ELO
Player 5 is used to average out team ELO with opposing team.
Player 5 plays hero very poorly
Player 2 chooses to Report- Demote Player 5

Result 1: Player 5 goes on to play games and gets out of his slump. Does not suffer Demote
Result 2: Player 5 goes on to play games and shows a trend of Demotes from allies for his play. He is no longer being used to avg out higher ELO and maybe even pushed into a lower tier.


If a player has a trend of demotes, they obviously are receiving them for a reason since you don't often play with the same allies repeatedly.


----------



## TheOddOne

Welcome to Midas Era, everything you touch turns into gold.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Welcome to Midas Era, everything you touch turns into gold.


Been testing Midas on Crystal Maiden = it is legit! I give props for EF for using it first on CM before the pros!!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Been testing Midas on Crystal Maiden = it is legit! I give props for EF for using it first on CM before the pros!!


midas on supports seems like the new meta.. also yes EF has been saying that for a LONG time...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> K/D/A has nothing to do with ur *Hidden MMR*.


http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=98311&page=2&p=663966#post663966

"Noob" is a relative term. We don't consider a person with 150 games to be a "noob". We have some good data that by 75 wins (approx 150 games), Elo is pretty accurate, and so we rely on it almost exclusively at around that point. If you are getting matched with those players, it should be because your Elo is approximately the same. Parties can complicate things considerably. I might be able to provide further insight into why it thought the match would be a good one if you provide a MatchID.

The almost part makes me believe there are other hidden checks in game. He doesn't say relies completely on pure Elo which would be straight WR ratio.

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=70322&page=59&p=663906#post663906

All 10 players in this game were in the 93rd-94th percentile MMR range. The difference in Elo's between the highest and lowest player was 50 Elo points. The "noob" with only 13 wins actually had the highest Elo of any player in the match. (This was a smurf.) They did play poorly in this match, but in the previous match (246456658), in which they played against several 4000 Elo players, they had 13 kills and 1 death.

He mentions KD ratio here and a few other times. Might just be related to smurf detection but until confirmation I'm assuming there is some sort of KD check that has less effect the more games you play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Been testing Midas on Crystal Maiden = it is legit! I give props for EF for using it first on CM before the pros!!


Thanks Nixeus but I got the idea from Merlini/Lumi awhile back. It was always about the extra XP but XP seems to matter more this patch.

Now to master support Drow and medic Spec.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> [X] Passive aggressive remark.
> [X} Pretend the other person is mad.
> 
> This guy lol
> It was just an idea.
> 
> What i said were just some examples off the top of my mind.
> 
> Most Pub MM games are stomps, and that is just not fun after a while.
> 
> Maybe even if there was a demote function where the system would look at your ELO/game stats to determine your standing.
> 
> 
> Player 1 has a VH ELO
> Players 2/3/4 have slightly lower ELO
> Player 5 is used to average out team ELO with opposing team.
> Player 5 plays hero very poorly
> Player 2 chooses to Report- Demote Player 5
> 
> Result 1: Player 5 goes on to play games and gets out of his slump. Does not suffer Demote
> Result 2: Player 5 goes on to play games and shows a trend of Demotes from allies for his play. He is no longer being used to avg out higher ELO and maybe even pushed into a lower tier.
> 
> 
> If a player has a trend of demotes, they obviously are receiving them for a reason since you don't often play with the same allies repeatedly.


Or if you solo or duo queue and your teammates are in a party, they can use their group power to downvote you and punish you.
What I would like is more ephasis on commends, and if someone has 2000 hours of dota 2 and 10 commends total, they shouldn't get matched with someone with 50 commends. At least it will artificially create some sort of incentive to perform and play together


----------



## evilferret

Problem with commends is that it can be farmed. Just 5 stack and commend each other every game.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Crystal Maiden is one of my top three favorite heroes, and one of the incredible things about her and a midas is that she can jungle very well at level one. On average, if you don't mess around too much, you'll have your tranq boots and a midas at around 11-13 minutes.

Remember the big thing about midas, It's not all about the gold, but about the XP. Midasing a hard camp creep is almost two waves of solo XP in a lane. Huge.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> Crystal Maiden is one of my top three favorite heroes, and one of the incredible things about her and a midas is that she can jungle very well at level one. On average, if you don't mess around too much, you'll have your tranq boots and a midas at around 11-13 minutes.
> 
> Remember the big thing about midas, It's not all about the gold, but about the XP. Midasing a hard camp creep is almost two waves of solo XP in a lane. Huge.


The camp nerf changed the numbers around. It isn't that high anymore but it's still significant.

I still need to retest if Midas a neutral creep shares the bonus XP to enemies. Might be a counter to Midas supports.


----------



## Ramzinho

73mb update.. wonder what that is


----------



## Ramzinho

why is *THIS* posted at the news of dota 2????

new Nyx Set !! WHY also a new juggy set !!!!
PL new Set
New Courier andd New Skywrath Mage set.

and couple o tickets. No DIRE TIDE !!!


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Problem with commends is that it can be farmed. Just 5 stack and commend each other every game.


you can't commend anyone more than once though, that's been implemented for quite some time.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> you can't commend anyone more than once though, that's been implemented for quite some time.


I thought commendations was on hold until they figured something out.

If somebody really wanted to, they could just make multiple accounts and sell commendations.


----------



## Toxsick




----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Problem with commends is that it can be farmed. Just 5 stack and commend each other every game.


You are wrong sir. You can only commend one person one time. I've tried this before with friends. You will receive a message that says you have already commended the player.


----------



## TheOddOne

Guys I just went Agha Eblade on Luna, confirmed broken, I mean AM with maxed spell shield died before he could blink away, mylilpony can confirm this.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Guys I just went Agha Eblade on Luna, confirmed broken, I mean AM with maxed spell shield died before he could blink away, mylilpony can confirm this.


I thought A scepter only add beams? And the beams don't stun... how do you do it? How much HP on AM are we talking about here? Do you ult first and then Eblade?

Not questioning what you tried. I'm interested to know.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> You are wrong sir. You can only commend one person one time. I've tried this before with friends. You will receive a message that says you have already commended the player.


Sorry for not keeping up to date on commend farming tactics.









5 stack commend farming was an issue last year.

Nobody else remember the 4x4 commend swap spam?

I'm just saying the commend system too easily abused to be used for MMR.

No time to test but you could probably 5 stack farm with 1 main and 4 alts. Alts commend the main, swap out the alts and repeat.


----------



## mylilpony

When you have a 9 lvl advantage on their carry, it probably will happen.
Also, ef, you're thinking too hard about it. That was just offered as an alternative to the other suggestion for MM matching. Also, do you think those 1-2,000hr plus solo/duoq peruvians are going to commend stack? probably not.


----------



## speedyeggtart

What is the big deal about commends? I see people asking for it, but I don't care if people give it to me... does it have any affect on your account or other things?


----------



## evilferret

As soon as you put an incentive to farm the commends, people will.

Right now its useless so people don't care.

Sorry Spam! I tend to over think these things.









Need to know more about Eblade/Aghs Luna.


----------



## TheOddOne

I'm so bad at dota, I should quit.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'm so bad at dota, I should quit.


No maybe you should try LoL I find it easier to play than Dota 2. I cant give you a reason why but I win more on LoL. Maybe start there then come back to Dota 2??


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> No maybe you should try LoL I find it easier to play than Dota 2. I cant give you a reason why but I win more on LoL. Maybe start there then come back to Dota 2??


What he said


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> No maybe you should try LoL I find it easier to play than Dota 2. I cant give you a reason why but I win more on LoL. Maybe start there then come back to Dota 2??


Because its easier/players are worse.


----------



## redalert




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


QPandas forgot they had enig, reg and naga in the other team?


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with R9 280x + beta drivers in dota? I am getting what seems like lag in game but is not


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with R9 280x + beta drivers in dota? I am getting what seems like lag in game but is not


sorry if I am late but turn off the V-Sync in game and in ccc that should fix it


----------



## 50shadesofray

I am looking for some people to play with







. I am not an utter noob but I am not the best. PM for my Steam User name and we can kick some ass.
I can Play Bloodseeker, Drow Ranger, Razer, Spirit Breaker, Huskar, Ursa. I prefer to play Bloodseeker though


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> I am looking for some people to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am not an utter noob but I am not the best. PM for my Steam User name and we can kick some ass.
> I can Play Bloodseeker, Drow Ranger, Razer, Spirit Breaker, Huskar, Ursa. I prefer to play Bloodseeker though


Should state which server you play on and times you play.

Also if you can approx your skill bracket, it'll help finding more stable groups.


----------



## Toxsick

the commentators didnt find it anything special









Wheres my BLACKHOLEEEEEEEE


----------



## WALSRU

Russians are the best carries . . . ***


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Russians are the best carries . . . ***


I agree, in my/oddones stack our carry is russian. well, polish but he speaks russian








and one of the supports is brazillian.


----------



## Toxsick

Brazilians and Philis are too good... not.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> sorry if I am late but turn off the V-Sync in game and in ccc that should fix it


Thanks that seems to have sorted it did not realise it was on


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I agree, in my/oddones stack our carry is russian. well, polish but he speaks russian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of the supports is brazillian.


Weird cuz most of the time my QoP carried the game.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Weird cuz most of the time my QoP carried the game.


Well when you dodge mid any time there is a hard matchup


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Brazilians and Philis are too good... not.


is your game name TOXIC?

If i'm not mistaken, I was playing against you the other day

We were both solo queue


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> is your game name TOXIC?
> 
> If i'm not mistaken, I was playing against you the other day
> 
> We were both solo queue


Nein.


----------



## joylivi

You can't play the game but from what I've read you can mess around with the GUI and check out replays.


----------



## jojoenglish85

add me, looking for some good players steamtag# jojoenglish


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> add me, looking for some good players steamtag# jojoenglish


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> add me, looking for some good players steamtag# jojoenglish


OK so after playing only 1 time since the new patch I'm ready toparty tonight, who's ready to play?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> OK so after playing only 1 time since the new patch I'm ready toparty tonight, who's ready to play?


Tell me when you're up to play.

New people, please join the OCN chatroom and ask for an invite into the Guild.

Also will help specifying which server and what time you play.

Doc, we setting up another inhouse?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Tell me when you're up to play.
> 
> New people, please join the OCN chatroom and ask for an invite into the Guild.
> 
> Also will help specifying which server and what time you play.
> 
> Doc, we setting up another inhouse?


is party over already? lol


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> is party over already? lol


Hasn't even started unless I also completely missed it.


----------



## Jim888

OK so last night things didn't work out as I wanted, the new custom build needed some attention

See here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1439650/new-truly-custom-build#post_21127921


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> OK so last night things didn't work out as I wanted, the new custom build needed some attention
> 
> See here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1439650/new-truly-custom-build#post_21127921


Grats Doc!


----------



## HarrisLam

i spent so many clicks just to get to the pics of your new build, only to find its based in FB and it's blocked at work


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> OK so last night things didn't work out as I wanted, the new custom build needed some attention
> 
> See here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1439650/new-truly-custom-build#post_21127921


Grats! But can it run crysis?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Grats! But can it run crysis?


are you kidding? do you know what my wife would do to me if I let it run Crysis?!

(I've got enough trouble letting my 6 and 7 year olds play World of Tanks)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> are you kidding? do you know what my wife would do to me if I let it run Crysis?!
> 
> (I've got enough trouble letting my 6 and 7 year olds play World of Tanks)


HAHA I don't think you've been here enough to understand that reference. It was the globally "accepted" question for anyone asking about hardware on this site back when Crysis 1 was released.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> HAHA I don't think you've been here enough to understand that reference. It was the globally "accepted" question for anyone asking about hardware on this site back when Crysis 1 was released.


No I understood it, but I took it and turned it into "literal" so I could respond...

btw I've been a lurker of this site since about 2006, just never really felt the need to join till a few years ago

Edit: ok that really sounded snooty, didnt mean to. ok I'm gonna stop now


----------



## TheOddOne

But you still haven't answered the question yet, does it run Crysis though ?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> But you still haven't answered the question yet, does it run Crysis though ?


Sadly they've not created a cross Platform Benchmark for Crysis yet, though the specs say it should run ~120fps on high @1080









on another note, shall we try again for tonight guys?

sorry about last night 5 days at the hospital will only 3-5hrs sleep (and not all at once) really sucks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Will it ever run Dota 2? As a gamer do u think its better your kids play Dota or warfare games like Crysis, COD, WoT etc?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Will it ever run Dota 2? As a gamer do u think its better your kids play Dota or warfare games like Crysis, COD, WoT etc?


I agree... DOTA 2 teaches kids to never give up, strategize, know when to act/reacte, and to tolerate the "vocal or bullies"... and most importantly - to be a team player!


----------



## Zelx

Hey everyone,
Is this where all the cool kids come to talk about Dota?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelx*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Is this where all the cool kids come to talk about Dota?


yep and there's also a guild where people play together and sometimes we do inhouses and stuff!


----------



## evilferret

Yes! We're the cool kids now!

So anybody want to organize the next inhouse?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Yes! We're the cool kids now!
> 
> So anybody want to organize the next inhouse?


Do it EF!...I dont see things slowing down for me anytime soon

Though I guess I could try and set it up...so which works better for ya'll, Friday or Saturday evening?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Always sucked with Timber. Played 2 games today after watching Funnik pwn with him. For some reason i found him much easier now. Really hard to kill and easy item progression.


----------



## TheOddOne

MLG Bundle is out guys: http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/20271


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> MLG Bundle is out guys: http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/20271


already bought it


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I agree... DOTA 2 teaches kids to never give up, strategize, know when to act/reacte, and to *tolerate* the "vocal or bullies"... and most importantly - to be a team player!


however, without guidance, it might teach kids to *become* the "vocal or bulliess"


----------



## WALSRU

Good night of Dota. Archangel is secretly EE-sama.


----------



## Toxsick

Took a few minutes before you got banned from the Beyond the smnt channel kmac lol.

JOINdota is better.........


----------



## kmac20

BTW I got banned not for spamming "Kappa dappa ding dong" or countless other Twitch chat spam. Nope. Its far, far, worse.

I'm reasonably sure I just got perma banned from BTS for calling some commentary LD made "awkward, stupid and embarrassing." In my defense, it sure as heck was all of the above.

In BTS defense......I got nothing. If you cant take the heat, get out of the kitchen. And if you cant take some critique about how your comment was SO awkward that it EMBARRASSED A VIEWER.............maybe this guy should find a different job! I just _have a feeling_ this right here is why I'm banned.......which sucks for this guy because if some random twitch spammer can cut through to someone THAT BADLY, he must really have no confidence in his abilities as a caster









This seriously made me laugh out loud Messiah


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> BTW I got banned not for spamming "Kappa dappa ding dong" or countless other Twitch chat spam. Nope. Its far, far, worse.
> 
> I'm reasonably sure I just got perma banned from BTS for calling some commentary LD made "awkward, stupid and embarrassing." In my defense, it ******* was all of the above.
> 
> In BTS defense......I got nothing. If you cant take the heat, get out of the kitchen. And if you cant take some critique about how your comment was SO awkward that it EMBARRASSED A VIEWER.............maybe this guy should find a different job! I just _have a feeling_ this right here is why I'm banned.......which sucks for this guy because if some random twitch spammer can cut through to someone THAT BADLY, he must really have no confidence in his abilities as a caster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seriously made me laugh out loud Messiah


Hahah!

i think LD was little bit mad or pissed. and the butlicker too haha








Anyway man, i would say for how long ur banneed but you said perma so nevermind.


----------



## WALSRU

KMAC's mouth has to be registered as a deadly weapon in 11 states


----------



## TheOddOne

Winning streak feels good guys.


----------



## WALSRU

Tell me about it.

Undying OP




Best fight ever at 32 minutes.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Took a few minutes before you got banned from the Beyond the smnt channel kmac lol.
> 
> JOINdota is better.........


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> BTW I got banned not for spamming "Kappa dappa ding dong" or countless other Twitch chat spam. Nope. Its far, far, worse.
> 
> I'm reasonably sure I just got perma banned from BTS for calling some commentary LD made "awkward, stupid and embarrassing." In my defense, it sure as heck was all of the above.
> 
> In BTS defense......I got nothing. If you cant take the heat, get out of the kitchen. And if you cant take some critique about how your comment was SO awkward that it EMBARRASSED A VIEWER.............maybe this guy should find a different job! I just _have a feeling_ this right here is why I'm banned.......which sucks for this guy because if some random twitch spammer can cut through to someone THAT BADLY, he must really have no confidence in his abilities as a caster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seriously made me laugh out loud Messiah


LOL... I'm on the BTS Twitch Stream alot... so that was you! I've seen worst stuff - normally I just close the Twitch chat when I see spams and funny stuff... I only open the chat stream after a team fight or funny DOTA moment to see all the funny chatter afterwards.


----------



## Ramzinho

Have to say thanks to Toxsick "messiah" and Kmac for taking my burden earlier today... i fed like champ.. i was totally shocked with the game quality.."never been in such a high game before" and i ruined their game..

Thanks for not flaming me guys







... just help me get better and i WILL









thanks guys. hope i can find some space in your games later on


----------



## redalert

Im so glad I wont have to hear everyone crying about diretide anymore http://blog.dota2.com/


----------



## evilferret

Yes! Diretide! Now we can complain about how long its taking for whatever they were working on!









I really hope they didn't end up pushing back a hero because of Diretide.

Edit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ecv0bT9DEo

Just saw the new trailer for Blizzard's Moba. It looks like a fun diversion.

Double Edit:

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/dota-2/user-reviews?sort-by=date&num_items=100

Guess a lot of people were pissed off about Diretide. Avg score dropped by a bunch.


----------



## carajean

Just saw the new trailer for Blizzard's Moba. It looks like a fun diversion.

I think its going to be swell. I hope its a mixture of LoL and Dota 2. I like that they took away last hitting! Im not so excited about the way it looks kinda looks dated already.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ecv0bT9DEo
> 
> Just saw the new trailer for Blizzard's Moba. It looks like a fun diversion..


]

I personally enjoyed the whining over at (real) Volvo so


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Just saw the new trailer for Blizzard's Moba. It looks like a fun diversion.
> 
> I think its going to be swell. I hope its a mixture of LoL and Dota 2. I like that they took away last hitting! Im not so excited about the way it looks kinda looks dated already.


With this, Smite, DC Moba, should be interesting to see what comes out on top...


----------



## Ramzinho

to be fair.. why ? LOL HON and DOTA. do we really need more. i saw the trailer.. looked interesting. then saw the gameplay.. dont know... doesn't seem much.
Maybe i'm secretly turning into a dota fanboy. but i don't know. just a thought


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Undying OP


Finally someone else recognizes.

Also this was technically my second perma ban from BTS, but the first was an accident: when they originally installed that r9k bot it accidentally banned mad people, so that ban was actually _just reversed this week_. Lulz. Kappa dappa ding dong.


----------



## evilferret

I doubt Heroes going to be a direct competitor to Dota.

It reminds me of the old WC3 custom maps with talk about using map features. Game length is supposed to be 15-20 mins.

They casualized certain stuff to the point it reads like a different genre especially with the map emphasis.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Finally someone else recognizes.
> 
> Also this was technically my second perma ban from BTS, but the first was an accident: when they originally installed that r9k bot it accidentally banned mad people, so that ban was actually _just reversed this week_. Lulz. Kappa dappa ding dong.


Undying is underrated.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> to be fair.. why ? LOL HON and DOTA. do we really need more. i saw the trailer.. looked interesting. then saw the gameplay.. dont know... doesn't seem much.
> Maybe i'm secretly turning into a dota fanboy. but i don't know. just a thought


dota 2 -> Hon -> HotS -> tetris->barbie->LoL

to be fair. looks kinda decent from blizzard, haha.


----------



## evilferret

I want to hear Nuclear Launch has been detected in a Moba'ish setting.

Blizzard has a strong IP they can draw from. I'm pretty sure they're going to bring in a few Dota'ish heroes. One of the videos shows a hero that looks and acts like Pudge.

The whole looting treasure to get the Undead Pirate dude on your side or collecting bones to summon Zombies seems to put it in a different genre. They also mentioned more maps.

Dota/LoL/Hon is mostly about static maps. We have only 1 map and last I checked LoL had two.

Seems like a good way to spend waiting for your stack to form for Dota. 15-20 mins games is doable waiting for a game to finish (and short enough that it runs longer the other guys can wait a bit).

Kmac stop getting banned!


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

add me on steam ninjaturtletavo


----------



## mylilpony

i don't know it seems like HoN is getting cannibalized by LoL/Dota...did anyone see their last tournament? It was so dead/awkward


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> dota 2 -> Hon -> HotS -> tetris->barbie->LoL
> 
> to be fair. looks kinda decent from blizzard, haha.


haha why barbie is greater than lol. But still funny


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> haha why barbie is greater than lol. But still funny


because Leauge of legendas falls that low.


----------



## TheOddOne

Apparently if I don't play supports I go on a 12 games winning streak, who would have thought ?


----------



## Jim888

yeah Undying has been OP for a while...One of my favs...just no disable...

so no one wants another inhouse?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I want to hear Nuclear Launch has been detected in a Moba'ish setting.


----------



## evilferret

Hahaha thanks Arch! Guess I need to install this and play Gyro.

Hey Barbie > LoL. Some antique Barbies go for big bucks.

Doc, might be the holidays. Maybe try for the lull after Thanksgiving or during after the Winter Holidays.


----------



## TheOddOne

Hey guys our Thanksgiving was back in October.


----------



## evilferret

US Thanksgiving still coming up. I only remember Thanksgiving when I start seeing all the Black Friday stuff.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

anyone wana team up tonight?


----------



## speedyeggtart

$38,000 for a courier?!









http://www.ongamers.com/articles/courier-sells-for-38-000-on-dota-2-trades-subreddit/1100-34/

His inventory is insane!!!









http://steamcommunity.com/id/PAADA/inventory/#570


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> $38,000 for a courier?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ongamers.com/articles/courier-sells-for-38-000-on-dota-2-trades-subreddit/1100-34/
> 
> His inventory is insane!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/PAADA/inventory/#570


Too bad he still live in Brazil, jk jk


----------



## ZealotKi11er

HotS looks like fun. Who know it can be better don Dota 2. After all Dota 2 comes form a Bliz game. Been playing Dota 2 for 2 years not and might need something fresh.


----------



## Frosch

can someone guide me into the game? I just start playing it and just only know the basics and stuff, do not know what hero to choose, what to do, etc. if someone is willing to help me please PM me thanks


----------



## avelltech

i need a team







who wants to play


----------



## evilferret

Join the OCN chatroom and ask for a guild invite.

Also when asking for a stack, it'll help letting us know which server/times you play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosch*
> 
> can someone guide me into the game? I just start playing it and just only know the basics and stuff, do not know what hero to choose, what to do, etc. if someone is willing to help me please PM me thanks


I'll be in the OCN channel (ef), just add me directly. I'll be doing some bots with Ramz in about an hr or so if you want to join in.


----------



## Frosch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Join the OCN chatroom and ask for a guild invite.
> 
> Also when asking for a stack, it'll help letting us know which server/times you play.
> I'll be in the OCN channel (ef), just add me directly. I'll be doing some bots with Ramz in about an hr or so if you want to join in.


oh right, I will be playing on asia server, can do europe though, but not north america, I'm playing on GMT+7


----------



## redalert

http://www.joindota.com/en/matches/88429-the-alliance-vs-natus-vincere BO5


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosch*
> 
> oh right, I will be playing on asia server, can do europe though, but not north america, I'm playing on GMT+7


PM Harris. He's from HK. No idea how he suffers playing on our servers.


----------



## TheOddOne

I made $30 from selling tourney rares, I'm so rich.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I made $30 from selling tourney rares, I'm so rich.


nice







Game 5 incoming for Navi vs [A] in a few minutes http://www.twitch.tv/beyondthesummit


----------



## mylilpony

Nice I decided to go a month into my game history because I wanted to see how many games I was losing on the weekend. Mostly duo/triple queue

28-13 on the weekdays

17-39 on weekends
on the weekend i 5stacked for a few of those games and went 5-1 so, my record isn't as bad as it could be.

Gotta love weekend dota (3-12 this weekend)


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Nice I decided to go a month into my game history because I wanted to see how many games I was losing on the weekend. Mostly duo/triple queue
> 
> 28-13 on the weekdays
> 
> 17-39 on weekends
> on the weekend i 5stacked for a few of those games and went 5-1 so, my record isn't as bad as it could be.
> 
> Gotta love weekend dota (3-12 this weekend)


Kids don't have school on weekend.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Kids don't have school on weekend.


I do a lot better with weekends then weekdays.

Also did anyone see Navi vs Ali Game 5.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I do a lot better with weekends then weekdays.
> 
> Also did anyone see Navi vs Ali Game 5.


yeah I did


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> yeah I did


What a game. Medusa good carry.


----------



## redalert

Shutting down the bear early game was what won that game. Rasta getting a good start was huge. Medusa just crushes with farm.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

anyone want to play ninjaturtletavo on steam


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I made $30 from selling tourney rares, I'm so rich.


*cough* paypal


----------



## WALSRU

What a weird game 5. Na'Vi and their drafts are so unconventional. I hope we at least get another Bo5 showdown in Columbus, but of course the f[A]nboy in me wants it to end differently.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> What a weird game 5. Na'Vi and their drafts are so unconventional. I hope we at least get another Bo5 showdown in Columbus, but of course the f[A]nboy in me wants it to end differently.


There is a bo3 between those 2 today in HyperX D2L.


----------



## kmac20

Bought a Kappa shirt with that paypal money. Kappa


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Bought a Kappa shirt with that paypal money. Kappa


Show me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> What a weird game 5. Na'Vi and their drafts are so unconventional. I hope we at least get another Bo5 showdown in Columbus, but of course the f[A]nboy in me wants it to end differently.


My name is Ze[A]alotki11er even though i am a fan of Navi. I got nothing against Ali but been a fan of Navi way before NTH. Also it has to do how they play. Just love how Navi plays. Ali style is not fun to watch.


----------



## jojoenglish85

im tired of everyone quiting way before mid match. People get all mad because they want top-mid-bot and if they don't get it, they quit lol.
Tonight was not a fun night of play


----------



## kmac20

@Joe: I hadn't had problems like that in forever, except today of course, when I had a low priority game. I didn't realize my friends friend was in low pri until after the game started. My team fed so fast, my qop was 1/7/1 by the 10 minute mark. Meanwhile I'm 1/1/1 jugg top lane, gettin good farm despite my huskar auto attacking the creeps with his flaming spears. Look bot a little bit later in the game and see my friend (who is usually good _not_ a feeder), and hes 4/6 slark already given up 12 int to the freakin Silencer who ends up 11/4/8 with roughly a billion stolen int









Ironic that I was the one to ditch out on my friend and abandon a low priority game, but then again when your mid is literally 1/7/1 after screaming "MID" and running there to give up first....and second....and third blood, and youre but a lonely jugg, crying because you realize the SK you just omni slashed already has 1600 hp before 20 mins and half of an aghanims and his blink?

Basically Joe, I feel your pain today more than I have in awhile after being reminded what _some_ games are like.

Played an in house with Eosin and his viewers this morning. Total stomp thanks to yours truly of course (roaming CM? Heck ya). Gave my top FB then messed up mid gank and fed the invoker Eosin was playing against. Felt like the game was a bit _too_ easy for him, so I felt the need to make mid more interesting for him .(What really happened?

(What really happened? Enchantress showed up for a gank at the same time, on him I panicked, still tried to take out the invoker, ran stupidly at him instead of backing, and ate about 4 tower shots as I died valiantly throwing out a nuke)

Also pugnas score at the end made me lol: he was actually 0/2/1 all game, until the last 5 seconds when people dove fountain and he happened to be standing there. Somehow he out farmed me though. GG KMAC: you are a noob. I guess he just got his farm on hardcore. Hero kills for pugna? Psh, just kill creeps. This hero is basically a friggin alchemist with an AOE nuke and life drain instead of regen. Plox nerf volvo hero needs new tires.

All the people swooning over me in twitch didn't think I was crazy this time. Then again, my team also didn't feed super hard this game either.



#RoadtoTI4 #Getonmylevel #PugnaIsAFarmer


----------



## TheOddOne

I beat Dendi mid on EUW, so you can say I'm kind of a big deal.


----------



## StrikerX

Anyone play on the SEA servers?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I beat Dendi mid on EUW, so you can say I'm kind of a big deal.


you mean a fake russian?!


----------



## greg8west

I experienced the wrath of the chat ban the last 24 hours after reaming out my team one of which was russian the other spanish one would wait outside teamfights until the team was dead and then try and steal kill (and fail) and me being the highest scorer on the team, I was giving orders to try and pull the team back together and the only responses I got were "****" and "its your fault were losing" so after that game I join another to find out I cant communicate in any way leading to horrible teamwork (but I still went like 20/3). The chat ban system can easily be abused


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg8west*
> 
> I experienced the wrath of the chat ban the last 24 hours after reaming out my team one of which was russian the other spanish one would wait outside teamfights until the team was dead and then try and steal kill (and fail) and me being the highest scorer on the team, I was giving orders to try and pull the team back together and the only responses I got were "****" and "its your fault were losing" so after that game I join another to find out I cant communicate in any way leading to horrible teamwork (but I still went like 20/3). The chat ban system can easily be abused


Mutes are based on reports over time.

If you are going off on people in chat more than once in a while, you probably deserve to get muted.

Everyone loses their cool in this game, but i have yet to see people who are undeserving of a mute, get muted.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Mutes are based on reports over time.
> 
> If you are going off on people in chat more than once in a while, you probably deserve to get muted.
> 
> Everyone loses their cool in this game, but i have yet to see people who are undeserving of a mute, get muted.


Dunno my 4 mates reported me in 1 game and i got muted ^^


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Dunno my 4 mates reported me in 1 game and i got muted ^^


It is based on a trend of reports.

So you probably had hit the X amount of reports within Y amount of games.

That game probably pushed you over X and the mute was put into effect.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Three Spirits Update Coming Tomorrow!!!

http://www.dota2.com/threespirits

Oh and Diretide starts tomorrow!

You can now add custom flame colors to your courier now... I feel bad for the guy that paid $38K for the war dog courier with pink flames now...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Three Spirits Update Coming Tomorrow!!!
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/threespirits
> 
> Oh and Diretide starts tomorrow!
> 
> You can now add custom flame colors to your courier now... I feel bad for the guy that paid $38K for the war dog courier with pink flames now...


But who pays 38K$ For a courier anyways??
Him i guess...


----------



## evilferret

Can't wait!

Just blew a bunch of money a few days ago for as many strange items as I could grab my hands on.

Hope I didn't get screwed with the upcoming market changes.

And all Spirit team! Lets do it!


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> Just blew a bunch of money a few days ago for as many strange items as I could grab my hands on.
> 
> Hope I didn't get screwed with the upcoming market changes.
> 
> And all Spirit team! Lets do it!


I've been playing with Ember Spirit on the Test client... pretty badass... for an agility hero his core agility points are low! I do like the "asian ping" sound he makes when he teleports to his fire remenants...

I've been spending money too - mainly on the Nexon Dragon Courier and the MLG bundle = battle points and to support a major NA tournament...


----------



## BradleyKZN

Does anyone know where I can find out how to play diretide :/

Some things are staarting to get to me in Dota now:

Drops: my drops very very very rarely dropped except for when I go up a level, is this normal?

Games only lasting 30 mins or so now, and with people rage quitting, it really doesnt help.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find out how to play diretide :/
> 
> Some things are staarting to get to me in Dota now:
> 
> Drops: my drops very very very rarely dropped except for when I go up a level, is this normal?
> 
> Games only lasting 30 mins or so now, and with people rage quitting, it really doesnt help.


From last year so might be a different this year.

http://www.dotacinema.com/news/diretide-your-complete-guide

Only guaranteed drops are from lvl ups. The other drops are all random.

I tell everybody new to do Coop bots. You get BP bonus plus if people leave it's not a waste of time.

Edit: Anybody planning to try to get into the high score for Diretide? Not sure about the prize but its going to need a 10 player working together to get on top of the score board like last year.

Running numbers now for optimal team.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> From last year so might be a different this year.
> 
> http://www.dotacinema.com/news/diretide-your-complete-guide
> 
> Only guaranteed drops are from lvl ups. The other drops are all random.
> 
> I tell everybody new to do Coop bots. You get BP bonus plus if people leave it's not a waste of time.
> 
> Edit: Anybody planning to try to get into the high score for Diretide? Not sure about the prize but its going to need a 10 player working together to get on top of the score board like last year.
> 
> Running numbers now for optimal team.


Guessing you cant do what you did last year with pumping up pudge so much you could 1 shot him?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Guessing you cant do what you did last year with pumping up pudge so much you could 1 shot him?


No idea actually.

Need a group of 10 + game MMR so you're all in the same game to do that though.

I was thinking of adding Silencer also into the mix for his Int steal but that'll hurt the other team when you're trying to kill Rosh.

Maybe need a perma Hex Tinker.

Game mode changed so its the team that gets to the highest lvl of Roshan. At Phase 3, every time you kill Roshan he respawns stronger.


----------



## Piorzao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Three Spirits Update Coming Tomorrow!!!
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/threespirits
> 
> Oh and Diretide starts tomorrow!
> 
> You can now add custom flame colors to your courier now... I feel bad for the guy that paid $38K for the war dog courier with pink flames now...


now he can buy a golden rosh, and insert the unique color that he has.

lol

i love this update, crafting + diretide


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> Just blew a bunch of money a few days ago for as many strange items as I could grab my hands on.
> 
> Hope I didn't get screwed with the upcoming market changes.
> 
> And all Spirit team! Lets do it!


I'm up for it...really enjoyed the Fire Spirit in Dota


----------



## redalert

Did it go live yet the new update?


----------



## lester007

its up for Dota 2 Test Client and tommorow for Dota2 for the live update


----------



## Toxsick

CANT WAIT TO PLAY SPIRIT.

Earth Spirit is intresting as hell.


----------



## WALSRU

Earth Spirit for some reason just doesn't do it for me. Ember however, hnnnnggggggggggggh!!


----------



## Ramzinho

Who Is gonna COACH me??? and i pay NO monies


----------



## WALSRU

Maybe I should get on my smurf and coach you. I can only bring you up a couple notches, I'm no pro.


----------



## Ramzinho

and diretide is up... 770mb.. downloading


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Maybe I should get on my smurf and coach you. I can only bring you up a couple notches, I'm no pro.


seriously i'll be happy.. and also ef is doing it.. LOVE YOU GUYS


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> seriously i'll be happy.. and also ef is doing it.. LOVE YOU GUYS


I can try too if you'll have me...

Edit: ok that sounds weird


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I can try too if you'll have me...
> 
> Edit: ok that sounds weird


Heh, we take turns?

I want to check out the coaching options.


----------



## Ramzinho

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIVE DOTA 2 NETWORK Kappa


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIVE DOTA 2 NETWORK Kappa


is it still down? it was down an hr ago when I tried


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/10345 lmao that name


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/10345 lmao that name


yes i just told ef that.. What a name specially it's EG's


----------



## mylilpony

got to lvl 7 roshan but couldn't kill him needed like 5 more seconds =/ we had one useless hero (void)


----------



## lester007

lol void wont do anything sht on rosh fight


----------



## HarrisLam

question : in new patch, Jungle exp is split to enemy heros as long as they are also in exp range, even if they didn't kill the jungle creep, am I correct? Then what will happen to :

1) my creeps that die to jungle creeps, will enemy heros get exp from those?
2) what if I midas a jungle creep


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> question : in new patch, Jungle exp is split to enemy heros as long as they are also in exp range, even if they didn't kill the jungle creep, am I correct? Then what will happen to :
> 
> 1) my creeps that die to jungle creeps, will enemy heros get exp from those?
> 2) what if I midas a jungle creep


1) Not unless the enemy team last hit it, otherwise the kill goes to the Neurtal team so to speak so no one gets the xp)
2) Midas denies the xp as if the creep had been removed (i think)


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I just watched IG 10man stack and run a pudge for diretide ...

They got 4 respawns out of rosh ... what is the record ? ... anyone got a game ID ?

Pudge was ridiculous though, 30K health 1.7k+ damage ... BoT, Dead, 3x BF + HoT


----------



## HarrisLam

at work right now so I can't read anything in game websites

Anyone care to explain briefly about what is this diretide mini-game and how it's supposed to be played?


----------



## redalert

I was watching last night and I saw Bruno and waga from qpad get to level 9 rosh


----------



## Ramzinho

ok i just watched monkeys forever hit level 60./
they 10 man stacked.. they search.. and if both gets a party they both connect.. abbadon pudge undying veng ss lion and more people.. so good


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> ok i just watched monkeys forever hit level 60./
> they 10 man stacked.. they search.. and if both gets a party they both connect.. abbadon pudge undying veng ss lion and more people.. so good


I watched IG hit level 45 witht he same strat and same heroes ... ... It's seriously boring watching pudge rampage for 15min ... but yeah .. that's what you gotta do if you want the "record" I guess ... ... not that I think they cheating or anything ...









Do you maybe have a match id for that lvl 60 game ?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I watched IG hit level 45 witht he same strat and same heroes ... ... It's seriously boring watching pudge rampage for 15min ... but yeah .. that's what you gotta do if you want the "record" I guess ... ... not that I think they cheating or anything ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you maybe have a match id for that lvl 60 game ?


was on twitch







it's lvl 63 now...

who wants to try to hit that..







pm me.. also em.. u know that golden roshan is now 10K USD.. i can buy a nice car with that money lol


----------



## Peter Nixeus

There have been quite a few Earth Spirit trolls lately by tossing their team mates to death... either pushing them into a middle of a team fight or into the opposing team's towers/fountains.


----------



## redalert

I never played Dota 1 but after seeing Earth spirit a couple times Im sure too see plenty of him on fails of the week


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I never played Dota 1 but after seeing Earth spirit a couple times Im sure too see plenty of him on fails of the week


\

ROFLMAO

here is match ID where IG got their lvl 89 ROSH: 385236017


----------



## redalert

I here about the level 89 with IG and saw a youtube video on the level 63 rosh


----------



## lester007

http://www.twitch.tv/dancingzerg see how they do it


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/dancingzerg see how they do it


Was watching that - their pduge had over 70,000 in health points!


----------



## Ramzinho

ok.. no more flesh heap.. need to find a new method for cycle two









When you start Sugar Rush (Phase 2):
- All heroes are upgraded to level 25.
- Your gold now counts up at 1000/sec.
- Pudge's Flesh Heap is reset to 1.
- The timer to fight Roshan doesn't start until he either takes damage or 5 minutes have elapsed.


----------



## speedyeggtart

I dunno... I've been watching twitch streams and the pro players have been 10 stacking and hording all the baby golden roshan! at $8k to $10k each in the steam market I don't blame them but they set the record pretty high!

Dire Tide has been officially baby golden roshan farming...


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> I dunno... I've been watching twitch streams and the pro players have been 10 stacking and hording all the baby golden roshan! at $8k to $10k each in the steam market I don't blame them but they set the record pretty high!
> 
> Dire Tide has been officially baby golden roshan farming...


It's a silly system. It needs to be randomized. Though then I might just play 72 hrs straight =)


----------



## redalert

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/dota-2-14th-november-patch-content-analysis/1100-122/


----------



## redalert

I crafted some mythical items yesterday and got 2 crappy axe items such bs lol. Just a FYI to anyone trying to make a normal courier into a unusual don't bother. You need a special brand to do it and about 300 items to make one. Anyone get anything good so far from crafting?


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I crafted some mythical items yesterday and got 2 crappy axe items such bs lol. Just a FYI to anyone trying to make a normal courier into a unusual don't bother. You need a special brand to do it and about 300 items to make one. Anyone get anything good so far from crafting?


It is purely an item sink.

It eats your items and you get a shot at a better item.

The only thing worth crafting for average traders are the recipes.

And those are also vary with inputs.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Invictis Gaming got 6 Platinum Baby Roshan overnight!

http://2p.com/2887338_1/IG-Interview-in-WPC-ACE-League-We-Will-Keep-Raiding-Roshan-by-Cathy.htm


----------



## evilferret

So far all my Materialize Items been commons (regular and cursed versions).

Anybody find a decent Augmentation recipe? I keep getting recipes asking for items worth more than the random uncommon.

Red, got any extra Diretide chests? Think I might open a few before the event ends.


----------



## redalert

no extra chests


----------



## evilferret

Anybody up for another inhouse in a week or two? I got a few days off from Thanksgiving coming up.

Maybe we'll even do a prize or something.

Anybody new and haven't joined the OCN guild please do! We're friendly! I think.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Anybody up for another inhouse in a week or two? I got a few days off from Thanksgiving coming up.
> 
> Maybe we'll even do a prize or something.
> 
> Anybody new and haven't joined the OCN guild please do! We're friendly! I think.


Let me know when i'll do my best to be there lol


----------



## Toxsick

didn't know we had such asshats around here?
keeping the 300$ for yourself instead and nothing for youre team?
TheOddOne pretty good at stealing LoL's pro names.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> So far all my Materialize Items been commons (regular and cursed versions).
> 
> Anybody find a decent Augmentation recipe? I keep getting recipes asking for items worth more than the random uncommon.
> 
> Red, got any extra Diretide chests? Think I might open a few before the event ends.


Dude I have a legit as hell augment recipe. Its rares-> mythical I was gonna ask if any of you guys had crap rares or 3 specific ones Im looking for to trade to me or w/e so I could finish it.

The damn thing needs:
-SIX (6!!) random rares, plus
-Dress of Slithereen Nobility (naga),
-Redmoon Wraps (TA) and
-Arc Helm (razor)

I can buy those 3 on the market for about $2.30 total (to trade for them on D2L would probably cost me MORE since those are considered "good" rares and are usually only traded as sets anyyway), BUT! If _anyone_ has 1 of those 3 to trade to me or a crap rare they're willin to toss in I'd greatly appreciate it!

Six rares god damn. But I'll get my first mythical if I finish. So if anyone is willin to help me out on this please let me know!


----------



## WALSRU

Cheapest rares I can think of are probably NP or Earthshaker

GG earlier KMAC. Unfortunately now I have to work for 8 hours


----------



## kmac20

You guys know what I got for those 9 rares? DO YOU KNOW WHAT I GOT?! Do you know what "super-duper-awesome-spectacular-Kappa" item I got guys? For 9 rares, 3 of which were nice set rares I paid 80 cents each for?!

ONE MO'FING HALF OF THE MO'FING GLADOS ANNOUNCER PACK.

I got literally just the glados announcer. No mega kills w/ it, no ward, no hud. Nope, for 9 rares you can have an item as cool as 1/2 of a voice pack!

Never mind that _anyone who ever wanted this already has it_, and never mind the fact that _literally no one wants 1/2 of a voice pack_, nope never mind all of that. Never mind it guys, why?

Because I'm 100% effing positive that there is _ONE GUY_ out there, _oneeeeeeee guy(!)_ who dropped a Glados mega kills randomly in a game and of course now can rest in peace after many days of fruitless Dota2lounge searching, hoping a SINGLE SOUL will break their glados announcer set instead of trading both as a pack, because let's face it guys: everyone has already long since broken their glados announcer/mega kills apart, and obviously have only kept the 1/2 they like (do i want default voice with glados mega kills? Or glados announcer with default mega kills? TOUGH CHOICES!).

So again, I'm 100% sure that one guy out there who wants this 1/4 of the pack that _anyone who wanted already bought or traded for_ is now going to sleep a lot more soundly when they log into dota2lounge later today!

I am legitimately sure that no one in history has ever been trolled this hard by a dota item drop, a dota scroll, or anything really. In fact I'm sure this will go down as the "Biggest Item craft troll" in history. 9 rares, 3 of which were named set pieces......for a #soloyolo322 #420mlgnoscope glados announcer


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> You guys know what I got for those 9 rares? DO YOU KNOW WHAT I GOT?! Do you know what "super-duper-awesome-spectacular-Kappa" item I got guys? For 9 rares, 3 of which were nice set rares I paid 80 cents each for?!
> 
> ONE MO'FING HALF OF THE MO'FING GLADOS ANNOUNCER PACK.
> 
> I got literally just the glados announcer. No mega kills w/ it, no ward, no hud. Nope, for 9 rares you can have an item as cool as 1/2 of a voice pack!
> 
> Never mind that _anyone who ever wanted this already has it_, and never mind the fact that _literally no one wants 1/2 of a voice pack_, nope never mind all of that. Never mind it guys, why?
> 
> Because I'm 100% effing positive that there is _ONE GUY_ out there, _oneeeeeeee guy(!)_ who dropped a Glados mega kills randomly in a game and of course now can rest in peace after many days of fruitless Dota2lounge searching, hoping a SINGLE SOUL will break their glados announcer set instead of trading both as a pack, because let's face it guys: everyone has already long since broken their glados announcer/mega kills apart, and obviously have only kept the 1/2 they like (do i want default voice with glados mega kills? Or glados announcer with default mega kills? TOUGH CHOICES!).
> 
> So again, I'm 100% sure that one guy out there who wants this 1/4 of the pack that _anyone who wanted already bought or traded for_ is now going to sleep a lot more soundly when they log into dota2lounge later today!
> 
> I am legitimately sure that no one in history has ever been trolled this hard by a dota item drop, a dota scroll, or anything really. In fact I'm sure this will go down as the "Biggest Item craft troll" in history. 9 rares, 3 of which were named set pieces......for a #soloyolo322 #420mlgnoscope glados announcer


Glados announcer pack goes for 2-3 keys

6 rr =1 key

9 rr = 1.5 keys

Looks like you got literally your investment back in keys maybe a bit more.
You didnt get trolled at all...

I can tell you must be a pleasure to group with.


----------



## WALSRU

Just in case anyone wants to listen to KMAC's golden voice for 30 minutes... Which should be everyone.




Haven't played any real dota this month, my play is terrible


----------



## mylilpony

I opened a few chests and got the Nyx Dagon/Onyx Form druid/Kunkka Shadow Blade sold most of it and turned a profit on my luckboxes and got the Diretide Pudge hook and 3 pumpkin couriers and the warlock golem. Guess it makes up for theoddone running off with our prizemoney


----------



## WALSRU

He did WHAT?

I'm hoping they have the boxes at MLG, I might sell them outright as well.


----------



## mylilpony

My fault for not signing up the team myself. He's lied about many things before (pretending to be other players, other random things) but I never cared since he was a kid but never thought he was this classless. Funny thing was last time we talked he was asking me for advice about $300 graphics cards...


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> He did WHAT?
> 
> I'm hoping they have the boxes at MLG, I might sell them outright as well.


Just an FYI

Plushies wont be in stock for MLG Columbus.

They had an issue and only have a very small amount available.

They are considering raffles and giveaways for that small amount..


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I opened a few chests and got the Nyx Dagon/Onyx Form druid/Kunkka Shadow Blade sold most of it and turned a profit on my luckboxes and got the Diretide Pudge hook and 3 pumpkin couriers and the warlock golem. Guess it makes up for theoddone running off with our prizemoney


???

That is not right.

What tournament/matches you guys played in if you don't mind me asking and what was your team name?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> ???
> 
> That is not right.
> 
> What tournament/matches you guys played in if you don't mind me asking and what was your team name?


The OCN dota 2 tournament.


----------



## WALSRU

My condolences, you guys earned that win. You're so much better than the rest of us.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> ???
> 
> That is not right.
> 
> What tournament/matches you guys played in if you don't mind me asking and what was your team name?


How does this guy *TheOddOne* get away with this?
i dont understand it.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> The OCN dota 2 tournament.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> How does this guy *TheOddOne* get away with this?
> i dont understand it.


That was awhile ago... you guys did well and looked pretty good in that tournament.


----------



## mylilpony

Meh. I only knew about the payment because someone else asked me what we were going to do with the prizemoney. Initially I was told that we give our paypal information to theoddone and he would send it to the admins at OCN, but turns out the captain received the payment.

First, he said he hadn't checked his email, then said they sent it to the wrong email







, then he said his paypal went down (you know how unreliable those corporations are







), and then blocked/removed me. Lol.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> That was awhile ago... you guys did well and looked pretty good in that tournament.


the tournement was a while ago yea.
but the money wasn't if i'm correct.
the money only came months later.
this guy should be ashamed to post in this thread again.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Meh. I only knew about the payment because someone else asked me what we were going to do with the prizemoney. Initially I was told that we give our paypal information to theoddone and he would send it to the admins at OCN, but turns out the captain received the payment.
> 
> First, he said he hadn't checked his email, then said they sent it to the wrong email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then he said his paypal went down (you know how unreliable those corporations are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and then blocked/removed me. Lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> the tournement was a while ago yea.
> but the money wasn't if i'm correct.
> the money only came months later.
> this guy should be ashamed to post in this thread again.


Wow... from my understanding of theOCN tournament payout - the money goes to the team captain (or who registered the team) via PayPal then it is up to him to distribute it to his team mates...

I'm just hoping its true that something is delaying him to distribute the money...

A former forum member from OCN was scamming AnandTech members by selling GPUs and CPUs hardware that he was renting and did not own... Anandtech members tracked that guy down in real life and found him...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Glados announcer pack goes for 2-3 keys
> 
> 6 rr =1 key
> 
> 9 rr = 1.5 keys
> 
> Looks like you got literally your investment back in keys maybe a bit more.
> You didnt get trolled at all...
> 
> I can tell you must be a pleasure to group with.


I literally LOLED!







Kmac is actually pretty fun to que with he just likes to talk.

we've all got personality styles and some go better together than others.

I had heard rumblings about odd running off with the cash, seriously $300 isnt THAT much, I personally feel that the forum here and the relationships I've built here are worth more than $300, but I guess not everyone feels that way...I really hope that there really have been some technical troubles on his end and it will be all worked out


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> I can tell you must be a pleasure to group with.


I uploaded all the evidence you'll ever need.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Wow... from my understanding of theOCN tournament payout - the money goes to the team captain (or who registered the team) via PayPal then it is up to him to distribute it to his team mates...
> 
> I'm just hoping its true that something is delaying him to distribute the money...
> 
> A former forum member from OCN was scamming AnandTech members by selling GPUs and CPUs hardware that he was renting and did not own... Anandtech members tracked that guy down in real life and found him...


Why would he give it to hes teammember's when he is all ignoreing/Blockin them?


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I literally LOLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmac is actually pretty fun to que with he just like to talk.
> 
> we've all got personality styles and some go better together than others.
> 
> I had heard rumblings about odd running off with the cash, seriously $300 isnt THAT much, I personally feel that the forum here and the relationships I've built here are worth more than $300, but I guess not everyone feels that way...I really hope that there really have been some technical troubles on his end and it will be all worked out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I uploaded all the evidence you'll ever need.


Haha i have a friend that acts pretty much the exact same way.

Most of the time i'm fine with it, but that 1/10 games i just have to tell him to shut his yap for a few seconds.

Plus, i always see people getting screwed with those scrolls and i thought it was hilarious that he actually didnt get screwed.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I literally LOLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmac is actually pretty fun to que with he just like to talk.
> 
> we've all got personality styles and some go better together than others.
> 
> I had heard rumblings about odd running off with the cash, seriously $300 isnt THAT much, I personally feel that the forum here and the relationships I've built here are worth more than $300, but I guess not everyone feels that way...I really hope that there really have been some technical troubles on his end and it will be all worked out


nah it's confirmed.

Who is going to MLG ? If anyone sees plushies, want to buy some for me? I can actually send money to people if I say i will...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> nah it's confirmed.
> 
> Who is going to MLG ? If anyone sees plushies, want to buy some for me? I can actually send money to people if I say i will...


I believe Walsru and Ninja's are going, but I think I read that they wont be having the plushies there or if they do it will be very limited and used as a giveaway/raffle type thing


----------



## WALSRU

Yup will be going and will upload pics here


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yup will be going and will upload pics here


wish u the best of luck..

on the other hand.. what Yami "oddone" did makes me feel sad.. this is the best community ever.. i really have friends here.. real friends.. EF, Spam and couple of other guys from this thread.. and i've also couple of other friends from other threads...

i hope he comes back to his senses and give back the money to his team.......


----------



## Ramzinho

Oh and guys. someone add spam to the guild


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Oh and guys. someone add spam to the guild


is that his Steam name? is he on? pls have him either get in the OCN chat channel or message me


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Why would he give it to hes teammember's when he is all ignoreing/Blockin them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> nah it's confirmed.
> 
> Who is going to MLG ? If anyone sees plushies, want to buy some for me? I can actually send money to people if I say i will...


What was your team name in the tournament? Are you guys Pretty Boy Swag? Either way that is a funny cool team name!









Also I don't think any plushes are for sale because the shipment/production got delayed.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> What was your team name in the tournament? Are you guys Pretty Boy Swag? Either way that is a funny cool team name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't think any plushes are for sale because the shipment/production got delayed.


i was not part of the team.
our namee was rojjo doto.

still , even if he wasn't on my team.

he's a loser.

why would you rip names of pro guys anyway and pretending to be them?


----------



## Like78Ninjas

MLG in 2 hours come get you some! Many pics to be had, and if I'm lucky as all get out can get my jug shirt signed by Lodawithoutatp, ya right.... Wish more could join us here Pro Dota's quite a thing to behold, like a master painter weaving magic on canvas I presume.


----------



## Like78Ninjas

oh forgot to mention Im a total nerd so I made custom Tshirts to rep alliance for walsru and I. Ya I'm a baller like that I suppose... will take pics lol


----------



## redalert

We will be looking for you guys


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone want to get me plushies?!? =)


----------



## kmac20

Anyone up for an *INHOUSE* _this weekend_?

I am down for *inhouse games and SHOM!* I finally did my second SHOM game, super fun and im ready for more!

It doesn't have to technically be an in house: if i can get most of my usual crew from here to all bring like 1 friend maybe we can get a SHOM game going fast! I'm a fan of private lobby games, the problem usually is getting everyone to agree to them.

So again guys, hit me up tomorrow or Sunday if you want in on some private lobby games. I will be trying to coordinate all of this myself, so just make it easier on me!

Hope to get some crazy stuff going: all puck sounds fun! Gonna get one of my teammates to max phase shift first to bait it all, then spring the trap! Mwhahaha


----------



## Ramzinho

@ Walsru and Ninjas.. Pics or it never happened


----------



## WALSRU

I forgot to take them last night LEL


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> @ Walsru and Ninjas.. Pics or it never happened


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I forgot to take them last night LEL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I forgot to take them last night LEL


I knew it, NEVER happend!


----------



## WALSRU

Wow guys, we are a really bad team


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Wow guys, we are a really bad team


This why Rojo Doto will never get big!









We'll get better Walrus! I swear!


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Wow guys, we are a really bad team


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> This why Rojo Doto will never get big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get better Walrus! I swear!


At least your games are fun to watch and listen to...LOL


----------



## inevitable7

https://twitter.com/Spitwad/status/404322738753380353

in the speed gaming vs pretty boy swag game, ixmike hit the pause button when pretty boy swag team wiped speed gaming









ixmike is such a character


----------



## WALSRU

Fun day at MLG... except for Alliance looking weak.

So this morning... what was this. We need Archangel to coach us.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> At least your games are fun to watch and listen to...LOL


I really appreciate that


----------



## speedyeggtart

I dunno... I think Team Liquid got both Navi and Alliance drunk... their team fights and strats were off...


----------



## redalert

surprising finals for MLG on Sunday


----------



## inevitable7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> surprising finals for MLG on Sunday


definitely didn't expect sigma to get into the playoffs but speed definitely has a talented roster even without bone7

that rtz carry every game on day 2


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inevitable7*
> 
> definitely didn't expect sigma to get into the playoffs but speed definitely has a talented roster even without bone7
> 
> that rtz carry every game on day 2


I expected Navi and Alliance to make the final four and the rest was a coin flip who would be the other 2 teams besides PBS. DK has been unimpressive since 6.79 patch and got whipped by Alliance in Korea a week ago. As bad as rtzy and the rest of speed was on day 1 they were the total opposite on Day 2. I dont really care who wins, I just hope to see some good games on Sunday.


----------



## evilferret

This my turn to shine! All those DK bets!

Always bet on Burning!

DK been doing okay if you take out the Nexxon games Didn't they lose all their Nexxon games so far?

Speed is a nice surprise. They were a wreck Day 1.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> This my turn to shine! All those DK bets!
> 
> Always bet on Burning!
> 
> DK been doing okay if you take out the Nexxon games Didn't they lose all their Nexxon games so far?
> 
> Speed is a nice surprise. They were a wreck Day 1.


If you watch the SingSing interview - the manager almost f*ck things up for them... booking tickets that were worst than stand by. 3 Hour bus ride from Cleveland (even though Columbus) has a major airport nearby... they had to walk 40 minutes from the bus station to the venue at 10am and only had 5 hours of sleep before their first match... manager didn't show up to give them their Speed Gaming uniform...

I have to hand it to them that despite all those issues, they adpated, bounced back and playing well on day 2 and Sunday. Most people would be pissed and keep complaining that may eventually affect their game...

Anyhow Speed Gaming made top 3 and guaranteed themselves their raise based on their contracts (recent interviews reveal the players are still pissed and STILL not okay with what their manager did).


----------



## carajean

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk5Kho8lobQ

I found the above funny. Especially the second half since I have been trying to get better at Dota 2.


----------



## redalert

Just WOW at these games today


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Just WOW at these games today


Yeah.

Speed is Nr1 right now.


----------



## inevitable7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Just WOW at these games today
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Speed is Nr1 right now.
Click to expand...

watch them go back to losing without rtz


----------



## redalert

They were playing pretty well with bone7 but we will see what happens. If they do what Alliance did they will kick EE and win TI4 lol.


----------



## jonespwns

Anyone want to create a 5 man group to do some TMM? This is a picture of my level and crap..


----------



## inevitable7

you want a coach for one or two games jonespwn


----------



## jonespwns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inevitable7*
> 
> you want a coach for one or two games jonespwn


I wouldn't mind having a coach. But i have to go to sleep pretty soon. so the games would have to be tomorrow


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inevitable7*
> 
> watch them go back to losing without rtz


Watch them kick EE and get sponsored.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk5Kho8lobQ
> 
> I found the above funny. Especially the second half since I have been trying to get better at Dota 2.


purge's welcome to dota you suck blog entry is always a good read too
http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What's up with EE hate lol. All of them are ex members of other teams. They are DK of the West.


----------



## redalert

EE is a good player but the EE sama fanboys make him out to be the greatest thing ever. He could work at a soup kitchen with the amount of feeding he does some games. He did play really well in a few games yesterday. It will be good to see a new team step up since all it's been is Navi and Alliance the past 6 months winning every tournament


----------



## WALSRU

My god that Grand Finals was so hype. The round robins on the main stage were actually pretty boring, but man they delivered last night.


----------



## HarrisLam

well I myself never heard the praises about EE, all I heard were the jokes and stuff. Never knew the jokes actually started from the worship of EE sama lol.

It was just like Black in Mouz . Everyone went "in black in trust" while he was there and it was actually so true....at least half of the time he was actually the only one doing good on his team, and he was exceptionally good in AM, so good that he might as well be the hero himself, just like bulldog with furion.

Where is black now anyways? it was almost like Mouz disbanded after TI3 or something.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Blinz. EE


----------



## redalert

Black is in china he plays for LGD.int. Blinkz works better if you get an orchid like EE did in game 2 he was just blowing people up. All of the games were really great yesterday


----------



## WALSRU

Most of Mouz seems to be on Sigma, took me a couple days to recognize them.

So after this is Speed giving RTZ back for Bone7? They need RTZ imo, his OD was amazing.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Most of Mouz seems to be on Sigma, took me a couple days to recognize them.
> 
> So after this is Speed giving RTZ back for Bone7? They need RTZ imo, his OD was amazing.


4

for me EE-sama is the most over rated player.. his fan boys make him sound like he is invincible and he would just feed but not by getting focused.. he just plays bad. and when u talk OD.. Mushi man.. proved his self again that he is one of the best mids ever ...

RTZ.. he is good but he is still two young to and he has still has a lot to be even better.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I think I with Speed where playing different Dota. It's hard for pro teams to beat that.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Watch them kick EE and get sponsored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purge's welcome to dota you suck blog entry is always a good read too
> http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck


Yes I believe I did read that before. I am going to take a look at it again since now im being a little more serious about it.


----------



## Toxsick




----------



## evilferret

I wish Zulli was around.

The Mirana craze will begin soon!


----------



## WALSRU

I've been playing Clinkz every chance I got all month. And now... let the floodgates of bad Blinkz players begin.


----------



## Jim888

IMO RTZ is one of the best mids there are ( though I also agree he is young and needs some maturing)

EE is one of the few players able to articulate what is going on in a game at a certain time in the game, but I think his execution is often poor

and Bone7 is simply amazing...man wish I had had time this weekend to watch some of these matches.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> IMO RTZ is one of the best mids there are ( though I also agree he is young and needs some maturing)
> 
> EE is one of the few players able to articulate what is going on in a game at a certain time in the game, but I think his execution is often poor
> 
> and Bone7 is simply amazing...man wish I had had time this weekend to watch some of these matches.


EE uses a lot of Math behind gold per mint and know how well he is doing during a match. He shows a lot of his skill during live stream. There was one time before TI3 Dendi was playing with QOP and with no vision he could estimate where the players would be.


----------



## jonespwns

My friend's tournament group is trying to find a new player. They play in the very high MMR. Also known as playing with the pros and stuff. If you are looking for a tournament group, then send me a message and i'll hook you up with a try out..


----------



## kmac20

Blink Clinkz was the most pubstompy troll build I've ever seen lol. Loved that i caught the end of game 3 and got to see those blink clinkz chen sendback shenanigans.

Also *my Kappa shirt is FINALLY here*!!!



This is what I bought with that 22$ we got from that OCN dota tournament. What a way to spend 5$ (the amount I paid past the paypal $ doc sent me).


----------



## WALSRU

Blinkz is the new poster child of rat dota. Do not doubt E-god.


----------



## speedyeggtart

At the next event forget getting plushes.... GET A DEMON EDGE SWORD!

http://www.ongamers.com/videos/cyborgmatt-chats-with-dota-fans-adam-and-keith-abo/2300-147/


----------



## HarrisLam

LOLOMG.....russian drunken cursing dota commentating, best cast


----------



## kmac20

So I know its not Dota, just Volvo, but........t

STEAM SALE!!!!!

I just jizzed my pants guys. I LIVE for these High Holy Days of PC gaming. Its like waiting all year for Xmas or Chanukkah.


----------



## WALSRU

I bought Last Remnant yesterday for 9.99 and today it's 3.99... CMON


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> So I know its not Dota, just Volvo, but........t
> 
> STEAM SALE!!!!!
> 
> I just jizzed my pants guys. I LIVE for these High Holy Days of PC gaming. Its like waiting all year for Xmas or Chanukkah.


There really are so many games available and with the Steam sales, and Humble Bundle, Along with the AMD never settle program. I have so many new games its just nuts. Must must beat them all.


----------



## Ramzinho

To all my friends and to All OCN.. Happy thanks giving and happy Holidays


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I bought Last Remnant yesterday for 9.99 and today it's 3.99... CMON


Rule# 1 of Steam sales... don't buy game unless it is a Deal of the Day or it is the last day of the sale.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> To all my friends and to All OCN.. Happy thanks giving and happy Holidays


Thanks mate...and to ya'll too!


----------



## Toxsick




----------



## kmac20

I'd like to try to setup an inhouse this week. I'd be willing to try to organize it if I know anyone would be down!


----------



## WALSRU

For those that don't know:

I will be on Dota break for some time. My new house in the country is limited to satellite internet (our cable and DSL providers are lazy) which pings between 600-800ms. I'll miss you guys but I will try to LAN with friends at least when we have big inhouses. I'll still be online with steam to chat and I can probably still do casting but that's it for the time being.

Growing up sucks sometimes.


----------



## evilferret

Walrus! Don't leave us!

So no more inhouse videos?

Kmac, try to get something going but we usually need a few weeks heads up for a decent turnout.


----------



## kmac20

Yeah I know, but I feel like trying anyway. Not opposed to people bringing non OCN friends either, as long as we can get private games goin! Im a big fan, usually less raging (omg***bbqz, kmac DOESNT like to rage?!), and no waiting! After a game you can just shuffle and start up another.

Congrats Wal! I wish I was growing up like you, no bs. Where you move to if you dont mind me asking? "In the country" is a pretty big area!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Yeah I know, but I feel like trying anyway. Not opposed to people bringing non OCN friends either, as long as we can get private games goin! Im a big fan, usually less raging (omg***bbqz, kmac DOESNT like to rage?!), and no waiting! After a game you can just shuffle and start up another.
> 
> Congrats Wal! I wish I was growing up like you, no bs. Where you move to if you dont mind me asking? "In the country" is a pretty big area!


i like to rage when im muted too.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Congrats Wal! I wish I was growing up like you, no bs. Where you move to if you dont mind me asking? "In the country" is a pretty big area!


Just a little bit East of a town called Thornville Ohio. Farm country!


----------



## evilferret

Harris! Luna set!


----------



## ebduncan

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

watch the ending of this game

Match ID: 411132014


----------



## HarrisLam

6 dollars?? FOR THIS??

You can't be serious.....

Make the ride back to a lion with purple burning flames and made those blades shiny, I'll buy that for 8.99


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Yeah I know, but I feel like trying anyway. Not opposed to people bringing non OCN friends either, as long as we can get private games goin! Im a big fan, usually less raging (omg***bbqz, kmac DOESNT like to rage?!), and no waiting! After a game you can just shuffle and start up another.
> 
> Congrats Wal! I wish I was growing up like you, no bs. Where you move to if you dont mind me asking? "In the country" is a pretty big area!


kmac asking not to rage. wow


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> watch the ending of this game
> 
> Match ID: 411132014


wow it when down to like 13 hp, thats a tough game to lose


----------



## redalert




----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> wow it when down to like 13 hp, thats a tough game to lose


Ya, I cannot believe they won.


----------



## RemagCP

Hey I just recently had this issue:



The textures and the map are all super low quality.

Only things I changed were installing RadeonPro for FXAA, but I disabled it and uninstalled it, so unless it left something behind. I also changed drivers to the most recent beta, but changed back to see if it would fix the problem and no-go.

Also I re installed Dota 2 and tried to verify integrity of cache, but still nothing.









EDIT: Never mind! Simply had to disable a couple of settings in radeonpro that stuck somehow...


----------



## Toxsick

ranked matchmaking inc

http://blog.dota2.com/2013/12/matchmaking/


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> ranked matchmaking inc
> 
> http://blog.dota2.com/2013/12/matchmaking/


interesting.


----------



## KellyKelly

I like it except for the AP part..


----------



## Toxsick

the MMR is hidden for public seems.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> the MMR is hidden for public seems.


Yes, but not friends or obviously yourself. It's a good change. Might give more incentive to push those close to the very high bracket to play more.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Yes, but not friends or obviously yourself. It's a good change. Might give more incentive to push those close to the very high bracket to play more.


i think its a good idea to hide the mmr from public.
for example , get paired up with 1600 - 1900 mmr difference and ofcourse they will blame the 1600 dude.


----------



## Atham

Such a close battle though. Initially we were losing like crazy, then comeback, and then a very close loss.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i think its a good idea to hide the mmr from public.
> for example , get paired up with 1600 - 1900 mmr difference and ofcourse they will blame the 1600 dude.


I'm not disagreeing. I think it's good too. Look at HoN


----------



## kmac20

Welp guys, I played 1 game with my noob friends, fed super hard because my noob friend couldn't carry, and TANKED MY DSR over 400 points







I went from a platinum 706 knight, who knew his place below Sun, his emerald god, to a plebian 360 silver scrub.

1 game of trolling after our rax was gone, and 1 low priority win (lulz, we almost lost in low priority after my friend gave them 2 divines) with another friend who was in the Mariana Trench, and my true skill has been revealed.

Now I sit at the bottom of the ocean, friendless and with no hope of escape. Down here, in the Slithereen Vaults, my only captor friend is Slardar.

Please delete me from your list friends. I will only ruin your totally not arbitrary DSR. Now instead of lording my incredible Dendi-esque skills to people with a number slightly lower than mine, I must weep in shame as my DSR shows me to be worse than a friend who has no idea how to play dota.

*My life is basically forfeit, and I may actually kill myself later today*. I can however attest to how convenient it is that the number for a Suicide Hotline is at the bottom of the DSR page. To contact them, you just have to _click on the bloodstone_. It may not save my life, but at least someone nearby me could be saved.

Kappa

Anyway Valve MMR is nice because it will give you something concrete to show your true progress (or at least relative progress as any number in a complex team based game such as dota is _never_ going to be 100% accurate). For someone like me who enjoys not just playing dota, but getting better at it, that is nice. But, maybe, making it only visible to you would be a solution. As of now they only plan on making it visible to you and your friends, but perhaps making it only visible to the person would be ideal.

Get ready for lots of hate, in particular when you search up with a nooby friend who is much lower skill than you, and after the subsequent loss tanks your MMR 500 points!

*FRIENDSHIPS WILL BE RUINED, STEAM ACCOUNTS WILL BE DELETED, CHAOS WILL REIGN.*

Kappa


----------



## mylilpony

Lol I had 1530 and then I lost a game and dropped 400 points oops. ohwell.


----------



## Toxsick

mute after mute after mute, after a while im actually loving it.


----------



## Pwnography

What MMR do you start at?


----------



## Toxsick

hopefully at a standard mmr.

Like 1200/1300


----------



## Toxsick

HELLO LEGION COMMANDER!!!

http://www.dota2.com/wraithnight/


----------



## redalert

I was wondering what was downloading then I looked and its the Dota 2 test client.

I knew a nerf was coming for midas raising the price and some other buffs/nerfs

Hand of Midas recipe cost increased from 1400 to 1550
Ancestral Spirit vision reduced from 600 to 450
Ancestral Spirit damage reduced from 80/120/160/200 to 60/100/140/180
Plague Wards night vision reduced from 1200 to 800
Venomancer base movement speed reduced from 290 to 285
Fixed Power Cogs knockback aoe being too big
Fixed Whirling Death not restoring enough HP after the debuff wears off
Necronomicon night vision from 1300/1400/1500 to 800
Necronomicon gold bounty increased from 100 to 100/125/150 (per unit)
Magnetic Grip cast range reduced from 1400 to 1100
Boulder Smash silence duration reduced from 5 to 3.5/4/4.5/5
Boulder Smash unit knockback range rescaled from 800 to 500/600/700/800
Fixed Stone Remnant counting as a spell (for purposes of Curse of the Silent, Magic Stick, etc)
Dueling units cannot be disarmed or Force Staffed away
Visage movement speed reduced from 295 to 290
Crystal Maiden base Intelligence reduced from 21 to 19 (same base damage as before)
Added Slark to CM
Added Huskar in CM


----------



## evilferret

ET isn't a surprise. He's was still doing too much damage vs Dota 1 (post last nerf).

Midas "nerf" seems warranted but I doubt this is enough. 150 gold cost increase isn't that much. My guess is 30sec to 1 min delay on Midas.

I'm happy about the ES nerfs. Still think it's not enough but we'll see with the patch.

New hero and new arcana item incoming!

If you want an easter egg check out the UI fixes and hover your mouse over.

Fixed a case where shop items would get stuck on the screen after dragging


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> ET isn't a surprise. He's was still doing too much damage vs Dota 1 (post last nerf).
> 
> Midas "nerf" seems warranted but I doubt this is enough. 150 gold cost increase isn't that much. My guess is 30sec to 1 min delay on Midas.
> 
> I'm happy about the ES nerfs. Still think it's not enough but we'll see with the patch.
> 
> New hero and new arcana item incoming!
> 
> If you want an easter egg check out the UI fixes and hover your mouse over.
> 
> Fixed a case where shop items would get stuck on the screen after dragging


superglad to see the nerf. every god damn hero had a midas.. since pro teams did it , it had to happen in pubs ofc lol


----------



## redalert

They nerf the wrong thing on ET its his passive that makes him so good. The strength/damage/speed steal plus natural order is why he gets banned in games. The damage from spirit is nice but that isnt why hes so good.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They nerf the wrong thing on ET its his passive that makes him so good. The strength/damage/speed steal plus natural order is why he gets banned in games. The damage from spirit is nice but that isnt why hes so good.


If they change the Aura (which I agree is imba) it won't be the same on Dota 1. The engines just calculate the end damage differently from Aura/Spirit.

I think Spirit enables him to do all that. Max Spirit/Aura is still the go to build. It opens up another lane for consistent farm. If the base damage of Spirit was nerfed too much he wouldn't be viable in offlane and certain mid matchups.

I still think Spirit gives him too much lane presence (not sure about current patch). I don't want the Spirit's base damage nerfed too much but it feels too easy to get consistent farm and zone people out with Aura/Spirit build in the last 2 patches.


----------



## redalert

Hes was picked 189 times during 6.78 in pro games win percentage 59.3%. On the 6.79 patch (1st nerf) 201 games win percentage 61.2% Just nerf Natural Order. The first patch after ET was created his Natural Order was nerfed (6.61) it was lowered to 80% at level 4 just do it again. I dont see this new nerf having that much effect on ET.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Nerfs in DotA can sometimes weaken a different aspect of a hero to reduce its overall effectiveness and achieve balance by having a hero that excels in some areas (ET aura) and underperforms in others (ET spirit). There's a very good write-up on balance perspectives *here*.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Spent a bunch of money in the steam marketplace customizing all the pretty girl heroes... now I see all these items/skins for sale on the DOTA 2 store for cheaper than marketplace...LOL... oh well, at least I got alot of free chests today..


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Been ages since I last posted for advice on builds but here I am again with a new one ...

I am trying to master SS, not just become good with him but actually dominate with him ... ... I am practicing offline to keep failures at a minimum but I have noticed something ...

If I get the first couple kills then by all means I can get Bloodstone and snowball like mad (bloodstone into shivas then orchid and by then it doesn't really matter) but the second they start ganking me often or I haven't quite snowballed, I never know what items to get as nothing seems to provide me with the damage or mana that I need ... What are some good items if not snowballing ?

Also, will they ever add more heroes to practice mode cause it seems as if there is like 8 heroes that the AI picks and that is all and I can't really practice mid when all I ever get is viper ... etc


----------



## redalert

You should always go Orchid first on SS as your 1st major item. It is the item that will make you snowball the most. Bloodstone is nice but if you cant kill anyone it is useless that's why you go orchid first, I dont know when they are gonna add new bots it would be nice so tired of Viper just owning every game


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You should always go Orchid first on SS as your 1st major item. It is the item that will make you snowball the most. Bloodstone is nice but if you cant kill anyone it is useless that's why you go orchid first, I dont know when they are gonna add new bots it would be nice so tired of Viper just owning every game


I will try going orchid first ... ... Normally I start with a fast bottle build (3x branch + 1 tango) then go bottle and I will swap BS and Orchid now ...

When you ball lightning in, I am doing the right order where you ball in, orchid, attack with overload, remnant and then "pull them in"


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> When you ball lightning in, I am doing the right order where you ball in, orchid, attack with overload, remnant and then "pull them in"


Your goal is generally to maximize Overloads, so generally Ball -> attack (can be done inside Ball) -> Vortex -> attack -> Remnant -> attack. The last three steps are completed while Vortex is still pulling.

Bloodstone was phased out as a default first item on him a while ago, but if the game calls for it don't be afraid to reconsider. If your team can provide more disables than you need, early Bloodstone charges help you ball out of control. A third-rate item is Linken's, for defensive play when you're tripping over single-target spells. It doesn't provide enough of anything else to be bought over Bloodstone or Orchid, though. Orchid is first choice because of its flexibility and killing power.


----------



## redalert

Man the dota servers are so screwed up today


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Man the dota servers are so screwed up today


Yeah... too many people opening their Volvo Chests/boxes, DOTA 2 Store sale...and calibrating their MMR...etc...


----------



## WALSRU

Content was just added, of course the servers aren't going to work today. It's Volvo's way.


----------



## ebduncan

that and wraith night. People trying to get all the fragments they can before its over.

It soon will be.


----------



## Toxsick

Any Myth or Rare can drop that are dropable in game from the Blue fragments.

the green ones arent anything special ( items )

might buy the Arcana item for Legion.


----------



## redalert

Her Arcana is pretty badass. I saw a video of it today


----------



## bobfig

i hope yall have opened your dota presents that's in your innovatory, you be getting a tone of stuff.


----------



## Pwnography

http://dotabuff.com/matches/427106719 what a game.

What kind of MMR is everyone at?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/427106719 what a game.
> 
> What kind of MMR is everyone at?


Not sure yet...
been playing Bots to take advantage of the Battle Point Boosters - once done I'll be playing some MMR
...


----------



## evilferret

No idea on MMR. Been farming Wraith Night.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/427106719 what a game.
> 
> What kind of MMR is everyone at?


hah that chen build!

i started at 4370 and dropped quite a lot after going 2-12 this weekend and im slowly working my way back up....hoping to hit 4500. My friend is at 5,200 and going against pros literally every game, kind of jealous and also happy for him hoping that he gets a little recognition since he's regularly going against and outcarrying pro players now


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> hah that chen build!
> 
> i started at 4370 and dropped quite a lot after going 2-12 this weekend and im slowly working my way back up....hoping to hit 4500. My friend is at 5,200 and going against pros literally every game, kind of jealous and also happy for him hoping that he gets a little recognition since he's regularly going against and outcarrying pro players now


Yeah... he refused to come out of the jungle. Speaking of 5200 MMR players hes one XD.

I dont how it works because i never play soloQ but and i haven't played my 10 games but if you put "developer 1, dota_game_account_debug" into console, it shows your current MMR. Im sitting at 4700 atm, wonder what we could get if we didnt go 5 random every game ^^


----------



## Zonengorg

Well people, DoTa 2 is now unlocked... The flood of newbies comes now!!! Wich is a good/bad thing for me xD


----------



## redalert




----------



## amputate

This ranking system confuses me man.
I was unfortunate enough to start at 3300 because of leavers and Russians.
Still, I'm just playing some more and its blatently obvious that I don't belong on this low a rating by just looking at the 9 other guys in the game.
That said, here's what confuses me.

I was just playing a game as carry alchemist.
Had insane farm all game long (6 slot at 35mins) butstill lost the game because I had 3 Russians on my team.
However I gained a tiny bit of rating??
Game after that was a rape with naix and got a wopping 24 rating from a 15 game.

How is your rating gain calculated ??


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> This ranking system confuses me man.
> I was unfortunate enough to start at 3300 because of leavers and Russians.
> Still, I'm just playing some more and its blatently obvious that I don't belong on this low a rating by just looking at the 9 other guys in the game.
> That said, here's what confuses me.
> 
> I was just playing a game as carry alchemist.
> Had insane farm all game long (6 slot at 35mins) butstill lost the game because I had 3 Russians on my team.
> However I gained a tiny bit of rating??
> Game after that was a rape with naix and got a wopping 24 rating from a 15 game.
> 
> How is your rating gain calculated ??


Just saying, your rating is the rating you had before they released this patch, it was just hidden. Hense why some people start at 5600 (dendi).

In reality i think the only thing the placement games to is they set your uncertainty to a higher value and then it goes down every game you play. This way is can make sure your in the right bracket.

No idea the difference between Solo/Party MMR.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Huh, not sure why I thought we wouldn't but had no idea OCN had a Dota2 thread goin, I gotta get in on this


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Recently started playing this game again. I can't do anything useful though, other than kill passive bots.

My favorite hero/class/whatever is the sniper, you can thank the tutorials for that.


----------



## RatPatrol01

You're gonna wanna learn someone besides sniper pretty quick, he stomps in low level pubs but as a result is everyone's favorite bullying victim once you get a few games in. I made the same mistake with Drow lol


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


KAPPA!!!

I bought many sets this week and I can't even play the game right now. It's a disease.


----------



## HarrisLam

By the way, did anyone find out the truth about the treasure chest that is 5lv ahead of you? Does cracking it also give you another chest that is another 5lv ahead?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> This ranking system confuses me man.
> I was just playing a game as carry alchemist.
> Had insane farm all game long (6 slot at 35mins) butstill lost the game because I had 3 Russians on my team.
> However I gained a tiny bit of rating??
> Game after that was a rape with naix and got a wopping 24 rating from a 15 game.
> 
> How is your rating gain calculated ??


valve kind of explained that a lot of things got calculated into the rating result for each match. In your case, i assume you did really well in stats such as GPM and XPM, and assume you had an decent KD ratio because of that? It seems that your farm had outweighed your game loss. On the contrary, your Russian teammates should not be as lucky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> You're gonna wanna learn someone besides sniper pretty quick, he stomps in low level pubs but as a result is everyone's favorite bullying victim once you get a few games in. I made the same mistake with Drow lol


Depends on time frame. Before the change of drow's ultimate into having a enemy hero range limitation, she was an excellent hero. She had less bonus AGI, but wasn't as scared of the melee heros / blinking heros. When the AGI bonus limit was set to 300 range, she could still catch heros off guard with shadowblade or snowball if she had a good early game, but became very situational. IIRC the range got further nerfed to 400? She just became the hero I would never touch again lol...


----------



## evilferret

Seems we have 2 MMR scores. Our mean MMR and than our uncertainty value.

Volvo used our old hidden MMR and just reset the uncertainty back to high for the calibration period.

Was anybody able to grab their mean MMR + uncertainty score from the console before they patched it out?

Because of the uncertainty value, some games the system thinks you should lose and you gain MMR from losing.

Go Volvo for patching out MMR uncertainty values during the last ninja patch.

More info from Valve.

http://blog.dota2.com/2013/12/matchmaking/


----------



## CyberWolf575

Would love to join the OCN group







I love Dota, been playing it for years, it is always nice to have more confident people to play with!


----------



## redalert

Just join the OCN chat channel in Dota and ask for a guild invite. There are a few people that can add you. I know me or evilferret can add people to the guild channel


----------



## evilferret

What Red said. Idle in the OCN chat group and somebody will add you to the OCN guild.

I usually just invite everybody in the general chat every night.

I'm thinking about setting up another inhouse. Maybe do some prizes. People interested post what days are okay for you.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> What Red said. Idle in the OCN chat group and somebody will add you to the OCN guild.
> 
> I usually just invite everybody in the general chat every night.
> 
> I'm thinking about setting up another inhouse. Maybe do some prizes. People interested post what days are okay for you.


Up for it let me know when


----------



## WALSRU

When it happens I'll do my best to either get on LAN or commentate


----------



## Ramzinho

simply said.. GG WP Valve.. you people know how to make money.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I have a question to see if anyone tried it out yet regarding this feature in the newer Frostivus patch update:
Quote:


> *SPECTATE WITH FRIENDS*
> 
> Playing Dota is more fun with your friends, and so is watching. Now, if even one of you has a tournament ticket, your whole party can view a live game together. So jump in a chat channel with your friends and cheer on your favorite pro team!


For example I am in the OCN Guild, and I purchased a ticket to watch a tournament. While I'm watching the match on DOTA 2 TV - will everyone in the OCN guild be able to watch it with me (so they don't have to buy their own tickets)?

Please clarify or confirm if anyone has tried it yet... thanks!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> KAPPA!!!
> 
> I bought many sets this week and I can't even play the game right now. It's a disease.


Very smart of Valve to get a piece of your holiday spending cash... I bought a few sets myself...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I have a question to see if anyone tried it out yet regarding this feature in the newer Frostivus patch update:
> For example I am in the OCN Guild, and I purchased a ticket to watch a tournament. While I'm watching the match on DOTA 2 TV - will everyone in the OCN guild be able to watch it with me (so they don't have to buy their own tickets)?
> 
> Please clarify or confirm if anyone has tried it yet... thanks!


I think its for your party and not guild and only while you're partied up.

Red! Let me watch tourneys with you

I have a feeling tourney drops might be restricted or it'll be easy to make a 5 person stack to farm tourney drops.


----------



## redalert

Yeah Im not sure how that works exactly I will have to try it out. Only worthwhile tourneys atm are Starladder, G1 everything else is lower level tourneys. I think the only active tickets I have is starladder and D2L but its only the LAN Finals that are left in Vegas next month.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think its for your party and not guild and only while you're partied up.
> 
> Red! Let me watch tourneys with you
> 
> I have a feeling tourney drops might be restricted or it'll be easy to make a 5 person stack to farm tourney drops.


Thanks for the explaination..

I think that is the whole point = more tourney drops = more listings on Steam Marketplace = More currency CASH gets converted to Steam Wallet Funds... at the same time it should increase viewership and better the overall experience.

Anyhow - I'll let people know when I get a ticket to see if anyone wants to watch games with me...


----------



## WALSRU

Frostivus Fever! I just bought a set that wasn't even on sale, somebody help me!


----------



## ebduncan

I finished out a few sets of mine.

Using the steam market place. Much cheaper than buying the sets from the steam store.


----------



## evilferret

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtpJ-7S4SSs

Ranked games still stomp or be stomped for me.

So found out I'm 3200 MMR. So bad. Much practice to be done.


----------



## bobfig

every single ranked match i play i have lost lol


----------



## speedyeggtart

My Team MMR when first available was 3324... its 3300 now after a few lost games with my friends... games we should've won but my friend kept playing like it was a regular pub game and not mmr...


----------



## Pwnography

Sitting at 4600 when the only people i queue with (and have since i started playing) are all at 5000-5400.

Maybe those 50 abandons weren't such a great idea XD

I havent really noticed a difference, maybe a bit more try-hardyness and a few more OP hero picks and less randoming.

On that note, earth spirit... please remove that hero from the game.


----------



## Toxsick

4711 Party rating here.. when i check the console few weeks back for my solo rating it said it wa 5.1K but obviously it doesnt work now since its patched. still need some games to go for my solo rating.. dont play that much solo.


----------



## Zulli85

ZOOLONG DOTO


----------



## gonX

I have 3900 ranked team MM.

I've been playing mostly with the same party and they've all gotten lower rating than me... so now I just have to try solo MM. I'm too competitive haha.. I thought I was relatively higher, since I used to queue very high when I solo'ed about a year ago, which was top 5% players? That's 4800+ or so now? Or did the massive influx of new players there has been since I last saw my percentile put me that far down?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I have 3900 ranked team MM.
> 
> I've been playing mostly with the same party and they've all gotten lower rating than me... so now I just have to try solo MM. I'm too competitive haha.. I thought I was relatively higher, since I used to queue very high when I solo'ed about a year ago, which was top 5% players? That's 4800+ or so now? Or did the massive influx of new players there has been since I last saw my percentile put me that far down?


i think the first 10 games you do are the most special ones, to set your MMR.

How many games did you won/loss first 10?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i think the first 10 games you do are the most special ones, to set your MMR.
> 
> How many games did you won/loss first 10?


You can lose like 100 MMR in a match, it swings massively tbh. Also i think very high was top 20% of players.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> You can lose like 100 MMR in a match, it swings massively tbh. Also i think very high was top 20% of players.


i think if you win all the 10 matches youre pretty close to 5K mmr or above.


----------



## Zulli85

Ally spec goes 0-3 or something (might have been worse), still let her farm some and the fail continues. K zullong carry mode activated. I had the AM afraid of me. Not bad for my first few games in 6 months, lost a couple though thanks to random dcers etc.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> ZOOLONG DOTO


zOMG Zulli! Where you been?

GonX, Valve gave these numbers for Normal ranking so probably something similar for ranked. I bet you're still in the top 5%.

10% - 1500
25% - 2000
50% - 2250
75% - 2731
90% - 3200
95% - 3900
99% - 4100


----------



## Jim888

any of you guys in Central FL and wanna join up for this? http://www.reddit.com/r/tampaesports/comments/1tcoic/tampa_esports_winter_wonderlan_information_thread/


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> zOMG Zulli! Where you been?
> 
> GonX, Valve gave these numbers for Normal ranking so probably something similar for ranked. I bet you're still in the top 5%.
> 
> 10% - 1500
> 25% - 2000
> 50% - 2250
> 75% - 2731
> 90% - 3200
> 95% - 3900
> 99% - 4100


im sure with the 99% then xD


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> im sure with the 99% then xD


Been watching more high ranked MMR games and some of them make me think its possible Tox.

I think a "good" ranking is now 5100. Most pros and pubstars seem to be 5k+.

Top 1% still covers a huge number of players. I can easily see the bottom of the top 1% hovering in the 4k MMR.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Been watching more high ranked MMR games and some of them make me think its possible Tox.
> 
> I think a "good" ranking is now 5100. Most pros and pubstars seem to be 5k+.
> 
> Top 1% still covers a huge number of players. I can easily see the bottom of the top 1% hovering in the 4k MMR.


Yeah, some of them have 6K+ which is insane..

i have to play a few games again to see if my solo MM affected anything what the console said before.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i think the first 10 games you do are the most special ones, to set your MMR.
> 
> How many games did you won/loss first 10?


I've been reading the opposite on Reddit. Your initial MMR is based on your normal matchmaking MMR. One I've been playing with in 8/10 of my placement matches ended up getting 3000 MMR, so it doesn't sound too far off.

My team placement matches went 4-6


----------



## evilferret

First 10 games seems to have a higher K-factor/Uncertainty Factor.

If you checked your MMR when you could, you had your mean MMR + Uncertainty factor.

Been in a super rut in Ranked. Nonranked is a joke right now though.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> First 10 games seems to have a higher K-factor/Uncertainty Factor.
> 
> If you checked your MMR when you could, you had your mean MMR + Uncertainty factor.
> 
> Been in a super rut in Ranked. Nonranked is a joke right now though.


no kidding I'm still not sure how we won that last one


----------



## scooter.jay

4 wins to 3 losses so far on solo damn hope i win the rest i'll never get a good game again lol


----------



## redalert




----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Double chin.


----------



## evilferret

Merry Xmas everybody!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> no kidding I'm still not sure how we won that last one


Massive throw from the other team. Our carry that game boogled my mind. Picks Ember asks for harder carry than goes safelane. Not picking up shield and complaining about early magic damage. I felt like I was doing damage control all game.

Red got me wondering about my Buckler pickup. We weren't doing so well early game and their team was mostly physical damage. I knew Doc (mid) was going Mek but I still picked up the Mek components in case he couldn't get in time for the next teamfight with the option of going into Pipe/Buckler if things worked out.

Was Buckler the right move or was there another item I could have picked up?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


It all makes sense! Chuan was so great that he split into 5 different people and scattered across the Doto world.

So who can get me some Tongfu branded porridge? I'm hoping eating some will increase my MMR by 9000.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Merry Xmas everybody!
> Massive throw from the other team. Our carry that game boogled my mind. Picks Ember asks for harder carry than goes safelane. Not picking up shield and complaining about early magic damage. I felt like I was doing damage control all game.
> 
> Red got me wondering about my Buckler pickup. We weren't doing so well early game and their team was mostly physical damage. I knew Doc (mid) was going Mek but I still picked up the Mek components in case he couldn't get in time for the next teamfight with the option of going into Pipe/Buckler if things worked out.
> 
> Was Buckler the right move or was there another item I could have picked up?


I think it worked well as buckler and mek armor stacks (or it use to I've not been reading the changelogs super close)

also FWIW I usually prefer to play burst Necro dagon, Eblade, aghs


----------



## HarrisLam

to be honest, that tongfu pic is simplified chinese so I'm not actually sure what the first word in ZSMJ's name is, but my god does it look like the chinese word for "sheet" (altered for censorship)


----------



## Jim888

Happy Christmas Guys...if you celebrate that is if not...well I hope ya'll have a good day anyway!


----------



## scooter.jay

Finished my first ten games lost 4 won 6 rating is 1520 looks like i have some work to do lol


----------



## Toxsick

https://twitter.com/Dota2FATA/status/416276269311852544/photo/1

6.1K rating , cheeeeeesus


----------



## Emissary of Pain

hey all ...

Just a few quick questions:

1) does clock's hook work the witht he same timing principal as pudges hook (lead on the target, etc)

2) What is the norm build for him ... Brown boots into blademail ... then finish phase into agh's ?


----------



## redalert

Treads bottle force staff aghs blade mail is the most common build


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Yes, Clock's hook is a "skill shot" - similar to Pudge's Hook and Miriana's arrow stun...


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Force staff ?? ... I know that is great against clock but I never really thought of using it on clock ... I guess it does help with chasing and positioning


----------



## redalert

Yeah you drop your cogs and catch an enemy then you can either force staff yourself or the enemy back out of the cogs.


----------



## mylilpony

blade mail is situational. Force staff is pretty much a core item. I've been going phase instead of treads for the mobility /chase lately. mek is nice too sometimes.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Force staff ?? ... I know that is great against clock but I never really thought of using it on clock ... I guess it does help with chasing and positioning


its pretty good on most hero's if you think about it.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> https://twitter.com/Dota2FATA/status/416276269311852544/photo/1
> 
> 6.1K rating , cheeeeeesus


what?
this is a friend of mine LOOK AT IT I SAID LOOK AT IT


----------



## Peter Nixeus




----------



## Emissary of Pain

Sorry for sounding like an idiot ... but with regards to clock ... what is the standard build as I have been trying different things and not sure what is the norm

Alternating rocket with with battery assualt taking 1 lvl cogs and ulti when avail or is there a better route


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> what?
> this is a friend of mine LOOK AT IT I SAID LOOK AT IT


need 800 to have the same lol.


----------



## scooter.jay

I am struggling to get a game where people dont leave / rage quit i need moar power lol


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Sorry for sounding like an idiot ... but with regards to clock ... what is the standard build as I have been trying different things and not sure what is the norm
> 
> Alternating rocket with with battery assualt taking 1 lvl cogs and ulti when avail or is there a better route


Most common build is cogs at level 1 then max battery first followed by maxing rocket flare second. Maxing rocket flare is normally maxed first if you are in a really tough off lane where getting last hits will be a problem and just for extra harass.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Most common build is cogs at level 1 then max battery first followed by maxing rocket flare second. Maxing rocket flare is normally maxed first if you are in a really tough off lane where getting last hits will be a problem and just for extra harass.


Thanks so much red ... Really appreciate the advice ... ... If I manage to get my new internet connection (end of jan) I hope that I can get some coaching from you and the other OCN regs ...


----------



## jellybeans69

Got 4,1k myself after 10 initial games, given i haven't played dota in last 5-6 months i guess it's decent. Went 5/5 or 4/6 didn't particularly keep count.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Well after a massive losing streak I finally had a winning game that made me all bubbly ... ... I know that viper is not exactly a cool hero to pick ... but I did ... and I went 26-7-16 ...

A well fed viper is a scary beast in deed ...

on another note ... ...

*HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!*


----------



## evilferret

Bit late but Happy New Years everybody!

Remember snow globes end tomorrow and the Dota sale is over on the 4th!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

What exactly do you do with the snow globes ??? ... I think I have 2 ... ... I should have more cause I keep voting but I never get


----------



## Zulli85

THIS. IS. DOTO.


----------



## WALSRU

Deso Nyx wut is this


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Deso Nyx wut is this


7 kills so :yaoming:


----------



## WALSRU

I tip my hat to you sir. The farm on that team is out of control.


----------



## jellybeans69

When game is going your way w/e works

http://dotabuff.com/matches/44531370 fun game had with friends, carrying my friends who played spectre/ursa/gondar/krob , poor blood got owned mid.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Deso Nyx wut is this


He kind of trolls and isn't as good at dota as he thinks he is. Selfish player for sure lol. He's a friend but I get annoyed when I have to lane with him etc.


----------



## redalert

In case any of guys didnt see it or heard about it yet there was a B07 series Grand Finals between iG vs DK on New YearsEve/New Years Day.

The last 25 seconds of Game 7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiOKpI-zjHY

https://twitter.com/BTSGoDz/status/418377143328862209/photo/1 Echo Slam


----------



## evilferret

DK pulled a Navi. Lost first 3 games than proceeded to win 4 in a row.

Snow globes are used to craft badges that drop random items from the listed games.

The snow globes should disappear in 18 hrs so sell or craft them badges (or donate to me)!

Good to see you back on the saddle Zulli!


----------



## ebduncan

bleh snow globes. I have few of them, not even interested in crafting the badges for the games I don't own.


----------



## evilferret

Was losing and server went down! Yes! Usually I'm winning when server go down.


----------



## mylilpony

http://ryansanlin.kinja.com/steam-databases-breached-by-hackers-1493671840#

Quote:


> Here at Valve we work our hardest to protect our customers and their private information. We are sorry to inform our community at Steam that Valve databases have been breached. Currently, we are checking our databases to see if account information and credit cards have been confiscated. We will inform our loyal community directly within the coming hours. As for our servers, we are confident they will be back online by 9 P.M. PST.
> 
> We apologize for any inconveniences that this breached has caused among our community. Our team will be working hard to reverse damage that has been done to our databases.


----------



## ebduncan

wow, I knew something was up.

Glad I don't keep credit information on my steam account.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> http://ryansanlin.kinja.com/steam-databases-breached-by-hackers-1493671840#


Is there a more reliable source to that? I looked around and could only find posts from this year pointing to the exact same source.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Is there a more reliable source to that? I looked around and could only find posts from this year pointing to the exact same source.


I'm waiting to see if Valve will say anything. I can't find anything confirming this either.

Some cat group claimed responsibility but who knows?


----------



## evilferret

Got a q for Invoker players.

When Quas/Exort swapping during a manfight when are you supposed to swap to Exort? When the attack animation starts/finishes or projectile hit?

Any other Invoker tips be great. I'm favoring Quas/Exort right now.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Got a q for Invoker players.
> 
> When Quas/Exort swapping during a manfight when are you supposed to swap to Exort? When the attack animation starts/finishes or projectile hit?
> 
> Any other Invoker tips be great. I'm favoring Quas/Exort right now.


I rarely manfight, but keeping exort up all the time is probably your best bet. I always play Quas/Wex because it offers more mobility and versatility. Exort is more for stomping noobs IMO, or if you're losing mid.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I rarely manfight, but keeping exort up all the time is probably your best bet. I always play Quas/Wex because it offers more mobility and versatility. Exort is more for stomping noobs IMO, or if you're losing mid.


I feel Quas/Wex too weak in the laning phase. Also Quas/Wex somewhat forces you into phase boots which aren't my boots of choice on Invoker.

I usually start Forge Spirit Build (4-0-4 with 1 in Wex when needed) into a 4-4-4 than favoring whatever Orb I need from there.

What's your starting items for Quas/Wex?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I feel Quas/Wex too weak in the laning phase. Also Quas/Wex somewhat forces you into phase boots which aren't my boots of choice on Invoker.
> 
> I usually start Forge Spirit Build (4-0-4 with 1 in Wex when needed) into a 4-4-4 than favoring whatever Orb I need from there.
> 
> What's your starting items for Quas/Wex?


Blades of Attack and 1 healing potion. I used to do tangos before the patch, but now that they're more expensive you can only buy a healing potion.

I generally try to rush Phase, into Drums, into Force Staff, into Scepter.
My scepter delivery is generally fits in to come around lvl 17, so that I get the free invoke with a 2sec cd.
In teamfights I don't have to worry as much about orb switching to get the bonuses since the spells have more impact


----------



## Awsan

WAAAAAAAAAA help me 

the game been like this the past 12 hours tried everything please help


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Blades of Attack and 1 healing potion. I used to do tangos before the patch, but now that they're more expensive you can only buy a healing potion.
> 
> I generally try to rush Phase, into Drums, into Force Staff, into Scepter.
> My scepter delivery is generally fits in to come around lvl 17, so that I get the free invoke with a 2sec cd.
> In teamfights I don't have to worry as much about orb switching to get the bonuses since the spells have more impact


There are lots of different ways to build Invoker, but this general build works very well as bread-and-butter.

A quick note on your regen items - unless I'm missing something, you should be able to buy either Tango or Salve as 450+125 = 575 ( < 625).

I like Null + Tango, Phase, choose 1-2 from Eul's, Force, Drums. I'm wary of reaching for a Scepter right at 17 because I may not need the three second cut in Invoke CD just yet. If not straight Scepter, then Blink, Necro, Veil, and Scythe are all options.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> There are lots of different ways to build Invoker, but this general build works very well as bread-and-butter.
> 
> A quick note on your regen items - unless I'm missing something, you should be able to buy either Tango or Salve as 450+125 = 575 ( < 625).
> 
> I like Null + Tango, Phase, choose 1-2 from Eul's, Force, Drums. I'm wary of reaching for a Scepter right at 17 because I may not need the three second cut in Invoke CD just yet. If not straight Scepter, then Blink, Necro, Veil, and Scythe are all options.


You're right. I'm thinking about Blades + Branch + regen item. You can't buy the Branch with Tangos, but you can buy a Salve.

Eul's is pretty good on him as well, but Scepter at 17 is too gamechanging to pass up. It's not about being able to spam your spells, it's about not having too much cooldown when you need it. Also, mana cost is removed with scepter so you can pre-invoke a lot of stuff without it costing you any mana.

The reason why I don't go Euls is because I'd have to have some insane xp/gold ratio to be able to still get my Scepter by 17.

I don't really building the 3 basic recipe items (Bracers, Nulls and Wraith Bands) unless I'm building it into something.


----------



## evilferret

Opinions on Midas on Invoker?

Is Quas/Wex the preferred build currently?


----------



## Spade616

Whats up guys, back after a 256-day hiatus. Ill be active again indefinitely. Anyone here who still isnt a member of the OCN dota 2 group? if it even matters lol.







anyway, just promoted EF to admin









belated happy new year to everyone


----------



## evilferret

Poop, was hoping with Zulli back I didn't need to do anything.

Anybody who needs invites to the Dota 2 Group msg or add me. I'll slowly start adding people.

Just in case I forgot, Happy New Years everybody!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Opinions on Midas on Invoker?
> 
> Is Quas/Wex the preferred build currently?


I think Quas/Exort is the most popular build, even though Quas/Wex is the stronger build after the latest patch (EMP gives 50% of the drained mana back to Invoker).
Midas is pretty good for the Quas/Exort build since it makes up for the lost attack speed from not having Wex, but it's already pretty good on a lot of heroes.
The only issue I find with Midas on non-hard carries, is that you tend to get usefully 6-slotted (including items like Drums and Force Staff - staple for squishy heroes) way earlier than with a hard-carry that just needs to farm expensive items.

Point being that you pretty much have to get rid of the Midas way later with a hard carry, getting more benefit from it.
The people who talk about the time it takes for Midas to pay back itself, don't really realize that it pays for itself earlier than that, since the +30 AS is worth a lot by itself just when farming.
But the real thing about Midas is that it allows your team to farm relatively faster than the opposing team, so the more you have it, supposedly the better for solo farming.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Opinions on Midas on Invoker?
> 
> Is Quas/Wex the preferred build currently?


"Get this item if you can do so around the 6th minute. Otherwise, forget it. Invoker is more concerned about levels than gold, so transmute level six creeps for 2.5x the experience! Note: an entire set of beginning creep wave gives 227 XP. Transmuting with Midas on a level 6 creep gives 387 XP"

XP bounty of level 6 creeps was reduced to 119. This indirectly nerfs Midas for Invoker.

from his guide.

Also the Qaus Wex is pretty strong , but i dont find it any better then qaus exort. that is my opinion. unless you have a refresher. but it can be strong , its situnaitonal imo.
i dont think you should go Qaus Wex with alot of stre hero's, etc. situnaitonel


----------



## evilferret

I need to try Quas/Wex more. I haven't used it since the nerf to Tornado (damn that's a long time ago).

Tox, you rush Midas? I'm watching iceiceice's stream and he seems to always go Midas even if its somewhat late.

I thought Quas/Wex if you need more CC/iniation and Quas/Exort if you need more DPS.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I need to try Quas/Wex more. I haven't used it since the nerf to Tornado (damn that's a long time ago).
> 
> Tox, you rush Midas? I'm watching iceiceice's stream and he seems to always go Midas even if its somewhat late.
> 
> I thought Quas/Wex if you need more CC/iniation and Quas/Exort if you need more DPS.


I use Midas for Invoker more for the extra XP than the gold... Since he is one of the more level dependent heroes...


----------



## evilferret

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1uhwgb/the_jankdota_league_a_500_captains_draft_amateur/

Anybody want to lose with me?

speedyeggtart! Anychance you got an extra Drywiz?

Bottle worth getting on Invoker? I can see Quas/Wex somewhat contesting runes. Not to sure about Quas/Exort.

When you guys talk about Quas/Wex Quas/Exort do you maximize the respective orbs or go a mid game 4-4-4 build than concentrate?

I mean 4-4-4 vs 6-1-6/6-6-1 (I think those are the right lvls).


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Anybody want to lose with me?


I was reading through your match history last night and I wanted to point out he's being entirely serious


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I was reading through your match history last night and I wanted to point out he's being entirely serious


Life is hard. Such is life.










Walrus, return soon to us!


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I mean 4-4-4 vs 6-1-6/6-6-1 (I think those are the right lvls).


The most common is probably 4 each in the selected orbs and 1 in the third to access all spells at a basic level. Referring to the guide Toxsick mentioned, a QE build goes 4-1-4, 4-1-7, 4-3-7, 7-3-7.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I was reading through your match history last night and I wanted to point out he's being entirely serious


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Life is hard. Such is life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walrus, return soon to us!


we seriously need to get back to playing as a 3-5 stack...I'm tired of these solo/dual ques

played with BTU_Ebduncan the other night (first time this year) and I was soo bad...(I'm bad with qop any way) but then we had the support bottom taking farm from the carry, and then the carry just gripe the whole game...

sigh


----------



## Gorgatron

I have a mumble server we can use for stacking. Skype has always been bad and I never enjoyed using it.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys ...

What causes a game to finish and then have it ask you to reconnect or leave ... reconnecting fails and leaving makes the game not appear in the played games list ...

That just happened to me after an epic game with me as PL ... over 10 kills ... less than 10 deaths and who knows how many assists and the game just disappears ...

On another note ... had an epic game with Luna as well ...

Weird question ... ... does radiance stack ? ... ... I had 2 as PL and wasn't sure if it stacked or not


----------



## Dhirrac+

do we have a Dota group where I can join? thanks


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys ...
> 
> What causes a game to finish and then have it ask you to reconnect or leave ... reconnecting fails and leaving makes the game not appear in the played games list ...
> 
> That just happened to me after an epic game with me as PL ... over 10 kills ... less than 10 deaths and who knows how many assists and the game just disappears ...
> 
> On another note ... had an epic game with Luna as well ...
> 
> Weird question ... ... does radiance stack ? ... ... I had 2 as PL and wasn't sure if it stacked or not


I had the same. with my mate.. we were losing pretty bad and we all dced.. and the reconnect button didnt appear thus the game not saved or in other words its not existing.


----------



## redalert

I doubt the burn damage stacks from radiance. If you cant reconnect just means the server completely crashed. Liquid vs Rox kis just had that problem a few days ago during a match.
Dhirrac+ there is just do a search for OCN in dota and ask for a guild invite I know me or ef can add you to the OCN guild.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys ...
> 
> What causes a game to finish and then have it ask you to reconnect or leave ... reconnecting fails and leaving makes the game not appear in the played games list ...
> 
> That just happened to me after an epic game with me as PL ... over 10 kills ... less than 10 deaths and who knows how many assists and the game just disappears ...
> 
> On another note ... had an epic game with Luna as well ...
> 
> Weird question ... ... does radiance stack ? ... ... I had 2 as PL and wasn't sure if it stacked or not


Nope, it doesnt stack. And even if it did, I would never build 2 of them since it would only grant you damage. I'd just use the funds for something more useful like a bfly.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> Nope, it doesnt stack. And even if it did, I would never build 2 of them since it would only grant you damage. I'd just use the funds for something more useful like a bfly.


I already had Bfly and Diffusal 2, treads, Ring of Basc, along with manta ... ... Then I built Radiance and didn't know what to do with my like 7K gold so I sold RoB and got another Radiance ... Didn't know it didn't stack


----------



## evilferret

Get Heart.

Makes your Illusions more tanky. More tanky = around longer for more burn.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> Nope, it doesnt stack. And even if it did, I would never build 2 of them since it would only grant you damage. I'd just use the funds for something more useful like a bfly.


this to the 3rd power, provided that IF a PL were to go for radiance, then butterfly would have to be the 6th item in my opinion.

My build :

Boots => drums(cheap stats with bonus) => diffusial = > Manta => heart => butterfly

For a greedy build, go yasha before diffusial.

Don't really like radiance because its risky, but if you must, I guess you can skip drums for it.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

In all honesty I had tried PL before when having 200ms+ of ping and could almost never land last hits or get farm ... ... I tried him a handful of times and left it for when I have a better connection ...

Last night was the first time I managed to play him semi decently and my order was:

Starting:: Regen + RoP + Branches -> Treads -> Ring of Basc -> Diffusal -> Manta -> Radiance
(I may have done Treads and RoB in the other order)

My initial lane experience sucked so badly ... Was up against a SB and Skywrath ... in the mid we were up against a heavy farmed WD and in bottom we had a WR and NS ...

Game stats are finally showing on Dotabuff :: 13 - 4 - 17 ... farm rated in at 31.9k ... lol

Match ID: 459371321


----------



## evilferret

I still like Tranqs + Drums on PL. He doesn't have a blink so any movement speed buff can lead to better farm.

That's not greedy Harris! Where's the Midas?


----------



## HarrisLam

EF : i never get midas on PL, sets him back way too much for my playstyle and my meta. As i told you before i have to account for all kinds of harassments and lasthit fighting, midas is too hard for me to reach for. I think I've tried midas for Luna, Lifestealer, and found that I win more without it, especially lifestealer. I feel like i also miss way too much early aggression opportunities by going midas,

Emissary : try going for starting PL items : regen + queling blade + stats. PL + QB gives huge creep dmg at lv1, should not give much problems in lasthitting even with heavy pings

on a side note, don't go for a late radiance..... people get it for the burn dmg. If you get it that late, even supports can stay in the AOE for 10 seconds and not give a dam. And *imo*, getting radiance just for illusion push late game is not worth it

If you must get radiance, get it before 25 mins as your first core. (you *could* finish drums before radiance as it gives you more survivability, but its not favorable any later than that)

my 2 cents anyway


----------



## Cheda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> EF : i never get midas on PL, sets him back way too much for my playstyle and my meta. As i told you before i have to account for all kinds of harassments and lasthit fighting, midas is too hard for me to reach for. I think I've tried midas for Luna, Lifestealer, and found that I win more without it, especially lifestealer. I feel like i also miss way too much early aggression opportunities by going midas,


I dont know why people think that if u go for midas ur greedy.If ur on a trilane and u get a good amount of farm,its a must,not just because it gives u 190 gold every 100 sec,but because normally if ur on trilane u have a small xp gain and midas gets u 2.5x for converting + all the money u get from it goes to reliable gold....


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I still like Tranqs + Drums on PL. He doesn't have a blink so any movement speed buff can lead to better farm.


Try to avoid Tranquils in a standard PL build after their most recent change - not attacking or being attacked for 13s on a melee carry who goes up to the wave to last hit isn't going to work very well.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Emissary : try going for starting PL items : regen + queling blade + stats. PL + QB gives huge creep dmg at lv1, should not give much problems in lasthitting even with heavy pings
> 
> on a side note, don't go for a late radiance..... people get it for the burn dmg. If you get it that late, even supports can stay in the AOE for 10 seconds and not give a dam. And *imo*, getting radiance just for illusion push late game is not worth it
> 
> If you must get radiance, get it before 25 mins as your first core. (you *could* finish drums before radiance as it gives you more survivability, but its not favorable any later than that)
> 
> my 2 cents anyway


If I go PL again I will definitely will give QB a try but every single time I go PL I land up in lane against a ranged hero or 2 and that is never fun ...

Also, I did the usual core items before getting Radiance because I wasn't even sure if it was worth it or how effective it is ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Try to avoid Tranquils in a standard PL build after their most recent change - not attacking or being attacked for 13s on a melee carry who goes up to the wave to last hit isn't going to work very well.


That is why I have been staying away from Tranqs ... ... I use them on CM if I am going to do a roaming CM game .. otherwise it will always be phase/treads ...


----------



## jellybeans69

Fun game i played with friends yesterday (i'm playing Krob here)

http://dotabuff.com/matches/459594737

It was lozly to see them fail their tri against solo Krobelus, + got a really nice block of creeps at hard lane as they arrived almost at my tower.


----------



## mylilpony

If anyone is interested

http://www.joindota.com/en/news/14759-joindota-league-global,-for-everyone


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I already had Bfly and Diffusal 2, treads, Ring of Basc, along with manta ... ... Then I built Radiance and didn't know what to do with my like 7K gold so I sold RoB and got another Radiance ... Didn't know it didn't stack


in that case, HoT is a great option to buff up PL and his illusions.(but i might get a vlads first) we actually have the same PL build


----------



## WALSRU

please don't build vlads on PL you get more effective hp on your illusions just from a vit booster


----------



## Toxsick

Illusions do not gain the armor from Vlads
Illusions do not gain the damage from Vlads
Illusions have no use for the mana regeneration they do not get from Vlads
Illusions do not lifesteal with the aura
Ontop of that Vladmirs on Phantom Lancer is also bad because it doesn't work while he is invisible making it less useful for your team.

The only thing it helps you do is allowing you to afk farm in jungle or take out ancient creepcamps fairly early.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have not play or played against PL in ages.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> please don't build vlads on PL you get more effective hp on your illusions just from a vit booster


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Illusions do not gain the armor from Vlads
> Illusions do not gain the damage from Vlads
> Illusions have no use for the mana regeneration they do not get from Vlads
> Illusions do not lifesteal with the aura
> Ontop of that Vladmirs on Phantom Lancer is also bad because it doesn't work while he is invisible making it less useful for your team.
> 
> The only thing it helps you do is allowing you to afk farm in jungle or take out ancient creepcamps fairly early.


oh I am well aware of that.







i build it because it is effective for my playing style. objectively, its not a bad item either, especially when youre up against other carries that have LS, and are on even ground with you in terms of AS and DMG


----------



## voodooxxx

little offtopic... does anyone play dota on garena ?


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voodooxxx*
> 
> little offtopic... does anyone play dota on garena ?


i played on garena from 2005-2012 when dota 2 came out. im almost sure you wont find anyone on here still playing on garena. man did they have some sucky servers back then


----------



## voodooxxx

hahah ... true about servers


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> oh I am well aware of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i build it because it is effective for my playing style. objectively, its not a bad item either, especially when youre up against other carries that have LS, and are on even ground with you in terms of AS and DMG


Vlads is an aura, a team should almost never make the carry buy it.

I could say that Battlefury is effective for my playstyle as Clinkz. Everyone else still goes


----------



## mylilpony

Why are we talking about PL post-6.79 anyways


----------



## jojoenglish85

im making great progress in the game, finding out my best characters and type of game play, but i would like to join some of you guys and gals who prefer team over individual kills. I end up in too many games where people don't care about the win and instead care about their kills, gets pretty annoying.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> im making great progress in the game, finding out my best characters and type of game play, but i would like to join some of you guys and gals who prefer team over individual kills. I end up in too many games where people don't care about the win and instead care about their kills, gets pretty annoying.


All the games i play they seem to think kills win dota but they dont it sucks but i too have been getting better so i hope to play some better games soon. If you want a game let me know in dota


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> im making great progress in the game, finding out my best characters and type of game play, but i would like to join some of you guys and gals who prefer team over individual kills. I end up in too many games where people don't care about the win and instead care about their kills, gets pretty annoying.


Just search for the OCN channel in Dota and ask for a OCN guild invite.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Why are we talking about PL post-6.79 anyways


people still play what they like to play, even if they aren't tourney worthy, thats pretty much what it is

and on a side note, this...........I can't........I mean I don't even...........this is about as good as it gets for me as CK


----------



## redalert

custom game modes https://github.com/ash47/Frota/blob/master/README.md
http://www.reddit.com/r/Dota2Modding/comments/1ueg70/custom_gamemodes_how_to_play_frota_host_your_own/

if you wanna see what it looks like in action http://www.twitch.tv/cyborgmatt


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Vlads is an aura, a team should almost never make the carry buy it.
> 
> I could say that Battlefury is effective for my playstyle as Clinkz. Everyone else still goes


you could tell me all this dota "theory" and technicalities but really, ive been playing for a decade now that i can pretty much make, and have seen, almost every reasonable build work.(even some ridiculous ones too) i understand that there are arguments as to who specifically should carry it, but on a high AS melee carry, it will often, if not always, work. (im not a huge believer of set-in-stone dota theory)







and vlads on a melee carry is perfectly viable, and has been since it was first released back in about '07, and is not ridiculous like bfury on a ranged hero, so its an irrelevant comparison. i actually played a highly skilled guy a few years back who built dual(or was it triple?) bfury on mirana, and he owned that game.(the others werent noobs too) it was ridiculous tho


----------



## jellybeans69

Playing as Shadow Demon with shotgun here, ranked party matchmaking







Fun game, these trilanes they send seem to fail so often


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Why are we talking about PL post-6.79 anyways


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spade616*
> 
> you could tell me all this dota "theory" and technicalities but really, ive been playing for a decade now that i can pretty much make, and have seen, almost every reasonable build work.(even some ridiculous ones too) i understand that there are arguments as to who specifically should carry it, but on a high AS melee carry, it will often, if not always, work. (im not a huge believer of set-in-stone dota theory)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and vlads on a melee carry is perfectly viable, and has been since it was first released back in about '07, and is not ridiculous like bfury on a ranged hero, so its an irrelevant comparison. i actually played a highly skilled guy a few years back who built dual(or was it triple?) bfury on mirana, and he owned that game.(the others werent noobs too) it was ridiculous tho


Pubs, its pubs, you can make ANYTHING work in pubs.

and except for the "highly skilled" part I use to go dual Bfury on POTM back in Dota (1)


----------



## amputate

I really don't understand what's going on with dota tbh.
Everywhere I go I'm reading about people having fun while climbing the ranked ladder.
But when I play dota I always get matched with the absolute scum of the earth...
The worst of the worst somehow always make it on my team.
I'm already playing WAY under what my ranking should be and these noobs somehow always find a way to lose the game...
Doesn't matter what role I play or how good my farm is.
It's gotten to the point where I haven't touched dota in over 2 weeks.
My head literally hurts from watching my team play.
I swear I'm growing a tumor if I keep this up...

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> I really don't understand what's going on with dota tbh.
> Everywhere I go I'm reading about people having fun while climbing the ranked ladder.
> But when I play dota I always get matched with the absolute scum of the earth...
> The worst of the worst somehow always make it on my team.
> I'm already playing WAY under what my ranking should be and these noobs somehow always find a way to lose the game...
> Doesn't matter what role I play or how good my farm is.
> It's gotten to the point where I haven't touched dota in over 2 weeks.
> My head literally hurts from watching my team play.
> I swear I'm growing a tumor if I keep this up...
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


go mid and carry team.


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/maintenance/


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> I really don't understand what's going on with dota tbh.
> Everywhere I go I'm reading about people having fun while climbing the ranked ladder.
> But when I play dota I always get matched with the absolute scum of the earth...
> The worst of the worst somehow always make it on my team.
> I'm already playing WAY under what my ranking should be and these noobs somehow always find a way to lose the game...
> Doesn't matter what role I play or how good my farm is.
> It's gotten to the point where I haven't touched dota in over 2 weeks.
> My head literally hurts from watching my team play.
> I swear I'm growing a tumor if I keep this up...
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


lol, its dota. One your expectations are to high. Two your probably placed where you need to be. Three its a game man chill.

My games are usually pretty even and supports play support, and there isn't usually wacky item builds. I'm currently over 3300 MMR in ranked games.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> I really don't understand what's going on with dota tbh.
> Everywhere I go I'm reading about people having fun while climbing the ranked ladder.
> But when I play dota I always get matched with the absolute scum of the earth...
> The worst of the worst somehow always make it on my team.
> I'm already playing WAY under what my ranking should be and these noobs somehow always find a way to lose the game...
> Doesn't matter what role I play or how good my farm is.
> It's gotten to the point where I haven't touched dota in over 2 weeks.
> My head literally hurts from watching my team play.
> I swear I'm growing a tumor if I keep this up...
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


Play mid or a roaming support and control the game pace.

Or find a stack.

Recent people, join up the OCN chatroom and ask me or red for an invite into the Guild.

Hey Arch, Tranqs on PL bad if being pressured? I know it got nerfed but if I can't farm in lane, I feel it's a viable option. By lvl7 I can clear med camps without breaking the Tranqs and by 11 the hard camps.

Spam, new meta! We'll make PL fit this meta somehow!









Hey Bfury Mirana used to be legit! And everything legit in pubs! Who wants to support me while I bring back Battlefury Dusa?


----------



## amputate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> lol, its dota. One your expectations are to high. Two your probably placed where you need to be. Three its a game man chill.


1. Ye probably








2. I've been trying to tell myself that I am but I just don't see that being the case.
People I play with are often so bad, and so clueless it's almost like they are doing it on purpose...
Even basic understanding of their role is sometimes too much to ask.
And then there are the Russians who all think they are the next Dendi waiting to be discovered...
Srsly... 3200-3800 is an absolute nightmare...

3. Yes, totally








I'm really trying but it's so, so hard when you are the only one on your team that seems to care :/
Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evilferret

amputate try stacking up with some OCN members.

Eb, when we doing drunk doto again?


----------



## ebduncan

haha.

I'm actually cutting back on my drinking. That being said I have a 12 pack in the fridge, Will likely be playing drunk dotos tonight.

Soon as I get this review rig assembled I will get on, that being said the urge might overcome me to play with the A10-7850k.


----------



## jellybeans69

4k i'm in sometimes isn't better, try your best and move on. It's bound to happen, at least those who just start calibrating have somewhat decent value behind their mmr ~150 games already, much better than if ranked MM would be accessible right away.


----------



## Zulli85

EL DIA DEL LOS GAMOS


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> 1. Ye probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I've been trying to tell myself that I am but I just don't see that being the case.
> People I play with are often so bad, and so clueless it's almost like they are doing it on purpose...
> Even basic understanding of their role is sometimes too much to ask.
> And then there are the Russians who all think they are the next Dendi waiting to be discovered...
> Srsly... 3200-3800 is an absolute nightmare...
> 
> 3. Yes, totally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really trying but it's so, so hard when you are the only one on your team that seems to care :/
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


I am just creeping up bit by bit around 1700 now but its hard to maintain a winning streak even when at the higher level







If i lose a few games Drow ranger to the rescue lol Find a hero you can do well with for me noob ranger works every time







I am getting better with other hero's as well so it does start to come but dota is very hard so even after 500+ hrs i am still shocking lol


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Arch, Tranqs on PL bad if being pressured? I know it got nerfed but if I can't farm in lane, I feel it's a viable option. By lvl7 I can clear med camps without breaking the Tranqs and by 11 the hard camps.


If you want sustain to stay in lane, then you can take Tranqs+Soul Ring. If you're looking to jungle instead of stick the lane out, then it's a toss-up between Tranqs or Vitality Booster (seamless for later Heart). I prefer the latter because your illusions with Treads and Booster can tank jungle creeps effectively enough to not need extra regen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> EL DIA DEL LOS GAMOS


Juegos, no? Or are you talking about deer?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hey Guys,

I just bought the Nexon Sponsorship League Season 3 ticket - if you guys want to watch our USA Team Zephyr win back some of our Star Craft 2 money on DOTA 2 TV but don't have a ticket, message me on Steam when you see me on the OCN Channel right before the game starts and I will add you to the team channel. I want to also test this new feature where only one of us has a ticket and up to 4 friends can watch with you (without a ticket) if they are grouped with you.


----------



## redalert

It works well I tried it out with ef and Ramz during some Starladder games


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Does Ghost Scepter/Veil work well with Luna or are their more important items ...

Normally I just go Treads -> HoTD -> Yasha (BKB) -> Manta


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Does Ghost Scepter/Veil work well with Luna or are their more important items ...
> 
> Normally I just go Treads -> HoTD -> Yasha (BKB) -> Manta


Her power is in her autoattack, mostly because of her glaives and high agi gain. Don't go magic damage items on Luna.


----------



## evilferret

Hey maybe EM will bring back Aghs Refresher Luna. Veil/Eblade would work for that build.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Her power is in her autoattack, mostly because of her glaives and high agi gain. Don't go magic damage items on Luna.


pretty much this.

Luna's advantage is in her ability to farm FAST, due to glaves, So its power treads into helm. Once you get helm you dominate a creep and stack ancients.

I usually go power treads>> helm>BKB>>manta>>butterfly>>Satanic Items come fast mid game, so make sure to spend it farming via ancient stacks and jungle.


----------



## evilferret

http://www.reddit.com/r/Dota2Modding/comments/1ueg70/custom_gamemodes_how_to_play_frota_host_your_own/

Anybody following the modding scene? Hoping once some of the custom mods are finished we can do inhouse using them.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> pretty much this.
> 
> Luna's advantage is in her ability to farm FAST, due to glaves, So its power treads into helm. Once you get helm you dominate a creep and stack ancients.
> 
> I usually go power treads>> helm>BKB>>manta>>butterfly>>Satanic Items come fast mid game, so make sure to spend it farming via ancient stacks and jungle.


BKB can be situational to pick up early. I find that if the enemy team doesn't have a whole lot of disables and/or stuns, BKB can be pushed after Manta. A middle point would be Yasha first before BKB, then Manta after BKB.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> BKB can be situational to pick up early. I find that if the enemy team doesn't have a whole lot of disables and/or stuns, BKB can be pushed after Manta. A middle point would be Yasha first before BKB, then Manta after BKB.


The few times I went BKB before manta was when I was up against DP (the other games were: Dazzle, Drow, Spectre, LS and BS, SK, Invoker, Drow, WK)

Normally I rush Manta ...

How is midas on Luna ? ... (I always seem to mid her so I get bottle then treads)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> BKB can be situational to pick up early. I find that if the enemy team doesn't have a whole lot of disables and/or stuns, BKB can be pushed after Manta. A middle point would be Yasha first before BKB, then Manta after BKB.


I'm one of the players who go yasha => BKB => manta. BKB first when game going bad.

Personally I found finishing manta before BKB "not ideal", unless you have items like drums and/or that ring of aq-whatever, UNLESS you are trying to manta to break out of a debuff.

Yasha first is awesome because it provides luna with the mid game farming capability she needs, but the 3k gold after that for manta doesn't have a good yield unless you already have decent HP and dmg. Other than illusion active, that 3k gold really only gave you +10 stats and nothing more.

Luna is pretty fragile without the help of items, so that BKB plus the levels you gain while you farmed for the BKB will help a lot in your first illusions (roughly 200-300 HP). You do get illusions out faster if you rush manta, but it won't be very fun if the illusions have like 1000HP and get dropped to red by a single AOE spell. I think manta actually lets you farm the jungle a lot faster than yasha+BKB, but that's if you are willing to risk using the manta against creeps...

Just my 2 cents, without enough damage output and HP backup, getting access to illusions doesn't sound very attractive to me in 95% of the cases.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm one of the players who go yasha => BKB => manta. BKB first when game going bad.
> 
> Personally I found finishing manta before BKB "not ideal", unless you have items like drums and/or that ring of aq-whatever, UNLESS you are trying to manta to break out of a debuff.
> 
> Yasha first is awesome because it provides luna with the mid game farming capability she needs, but the 3k gold after that for manta doesn't have a good yield unless you already have decent HP and dmg. Other than illusion active, that 3k gold really only gave you +10 stats and nothing more.
> 
> Luna is pretty fragile without the help of items, so that BKB plus the levels you gain while you farmed for the BKB will help a lot in your first illusions (roughly 200-300 HP). You do get illusions out faster if you rush manta, but it won't be very fun if the illusions have like 1000HP and get dropped to red by a single AOE spell. I think manta actually lets you farm the jungle a lot faster than yasha+BKB, but that's if you are willing to risk using the manta against creeps...
> 
> Just my 2 cents, without enough damage output and HP backup, getting access to illusions doesn't sound very attractive to me in 95% of the cases.


I will try your item order and see how it goes ... I can also see if I can get HoT before Manta if the farm is going well ...

Normally with the kind of farm I have been getting in my Luna games, I land up getting Bottle + Treads + HotD by lvl 9 ... then get my yasha and my first level on glaive to stat the serious farm ...

Should glaive be gotten sooner ? ..

Another noob question, her passive says that it gives allies around her damage and gives her better night vision ... does she get the damage buff as well ? ... (should I limit this skill to 2 if my team isn't a ranged team)

*:::EDIT:::*

Sorry for all the noob questions


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I will try your item order and see how it goes ... I can also see if I can get HoT before Manta if the farm is going well ...
> 
> Normally with the kind of farm I have been getting in my Luna games, I land up getting Bottle + Treads + HotD by lvl 9 ... then get my yasha and my first level on glaive to stat the serious farm ...
> 
> Should glaive be gotten sooner ? ..
> 
> Another noob question, her passive says that it gives allies around her damage and gives her better night vision ... does she get the damage buff as well ? ... (should I limit this skill to 2 if my team isn't a ranged team)
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Sorry for all the noob questions


Your aura is a static damage bonus, which, yes, she receives herself. It's fairly powerful to take early game if you're doing bad with last hits, while keeping Q at level 1 to keep mana costs down.
The downside will obviously be that your ult does very little without a maxed Q, so you can shelve that for later.

Glaives are more powerful the better items you have, and can unfortunately push lanes early game, so often it's a wasted skill point unless you actually plan on pushing.
I wouldn't get levels in Glaives before level 9-10 or so. A single level or 2 can help jungling, but maxing E will help more in Jungle.

From Dota 2 wiki on Luna's Glaives:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Luna*
> - Deals a grand total of 65/107/135/164% extra physical damage assuming max bounces per level.


It can bounce back to the original target if there aren't enough units to hit multiple targets (up to 3 hits for your main target if there are only 1 other unit to bounce to), so it can be useful in the jungle, but not much more than 2 points in it early/mid game.

So put finally, at least 1 level of Q is always necessary (the ministun is handy). 1 level of E by the 4th minute is also awesome for the extra night vision. Deciding which skill to max comes down to a few things:
- *Q (Lucent Beam)*: Max if you're doing well enough and don't need the autoattack damage and/or need the sustained burst damage - generally the default build for Luna
- *W (Moon Glaive)*: Max E before this, but if you decide to max it before Q, it should always be because you plan on ricing until you're at least level 13 or 14 (where you've maxed all spells).
- *E (Lunar Blessing)*: Max if you're having trouble with last hits and/or don't have the mana sustain versus your opposing lane, or if you plan to rice.

And never get ult before you have at least 2 levels of Q. At 2 levels of Q it'd be pretty debatable, since if you only have 2 levels you either picked stats too much in the early/mid game and/or have been forced to farm, where your ult won't do much damage.
I'd probably not get ult before 3 levels of Q, since it'd usually mean that I'd be low enough level to farm another level quickly enough that my ult would do some real damage.

As a last note, Glaives level 3 is probably the biggest waste of a skill point







The last bounce doesn't bounce back, so don't get it unless you plan on getting level 4 Glaives the next level.


----------



## Masked

So...My schedule is really obscure these days...

I see EF on a lot...A few of you guys, Doc too -- Feel free to add me -- Steam name is MaskedSin // Masked in DOTA.

Anyway, I just hit @270 games and I've pug'd for about 250 of those...I used to suck, hard...But, now that I've sunk some serious time into DOTA I've started doing randoms, picks etc...I tend to do really well these days in my own right...Read the guides and just stick to that information.

Some random observations are:

I consider pug'ing "practice" and approach it purely from a practice perspective...So I don't care if we lose...However, it seems that everyone I play //with// freaks out when someone makes a mistake and/or ragequits or, freaks out @ that person...It's very akin to LOL, imo.

People are becoming very greedy. - I have people constantly calling mid when they're not even carries and/or hard carries...9/10 they're just so bad it hurts. This has cost that team the game about a solid half of the time...No joke. I'm not talking about Pudge at mid type of deals. I'm talking like Windranger mid with a Drow/DP on the same team -- Just really bad strategic decisions and when I, very nicely point out the mistake, I'm the idiot/moron because I don't know what I'm talking about...We lost hard when the Windranger took mid, Drow was actually good but, the damage had been done.

I find that most people can't play a carry -- They're far too aggressive early on and don't understand the hero. For example, we had a genuinely bad Drow the other night. At first, I tried to help him, he skilled completely incorrectly...So, I tried to nicely tell him what he should have done...He was against a DP...He claimed it was lag but, would just do stupid things like stand in Riki's cloud...Run into Riki's cloud...I didn't get frustrated until towards the end, he just started to purposefully feed...It was a mess...Clearly an immature person.

25% of the time a game ends up being abandoned...It's actually like 30% but, I'll be fair.

The community is becoming extremely toxic. - Been in 4/5 games where all-random, people get crapped on for not switching...And when they do swap but, don't know the hero, get crapped on even further...I mean like LOL crapped on.

I actually played an all-random, rolled a DK but, was BEGGED and YELLED at to swap with Tidehunter...So, I swapped and I've only played Tide once before...Did my best but, was screamed at in Portuguese literally the entire game...DK was overly aggressive and just fed...It was just /facepalm all the way around...

Maybe this is only in the public venue but, I'm finding open matchmaking to really suck these days.

My 1 pet peeve is people "reporting" everyone for when something goes wrong. If someone is in open matchmaking and they're "learning" but, maybe feeding a little, why do you report them? They're not actually intentionally doing anything wrong? -- I really just don't understand the mentality of reporting everyone when, you had to learn sometime, yourself...Gets under my skin.

Anyway, I'm open for grouping up so, if you see me around, lmk -- I can always code a server or hold up if you're mid-game as well.

Think it's time to start ranked games so...Let's GET R DONE.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Your aura is a static damage bonus, which, yes, she receives herself. It's fairly powerful to take early game if you're doing bad with last hits, while keeping Q at level 1 to keep mana costs down.
> The downside will obviously be that your ult does very little without a maxed Q, so you can shelve that for later.
> 
> Glaives are more powerful the better items you have, and can unfortunately push lanes early game, so often it's a wasted skill point unless you actually plan on pushing.
> I wouldn't get levels in Glaives before level 9-10 or so. A single level or 2 can help jungling, but maxing E will help more in Jungle.
> 
> From Dota 2 wiki on Luna's Glaives:
> It can bounce back to the original target if there aren't enough units to hit multiple targets (up to 3 hits for your main target if there are only 1 other unit to bounce to), so it can be useful in the jungle, but not much more than 2 points in it early/mid game.
> 
> So put finally, at least 1 level of Q is always necessary (the ministun is handy). 1 level of E by the 4th minute is also awesome for the extra night vision. Deciding which skill to max comes down to a few things:
> - *Q (Lucent Beam)*: Max if you're doing well enough and don't need the autoattack damage and/or need the sustained burst damage - generally the default build for Luna
> - *W (Moon Glaive)*: Max E before this, but if you decide to max it before Q, it should always be because you plan on ricing until you're at least level 13 or 14 (where you've maxed all spells).
> - *E (Lunar Blessing)*: Max if you're having trouble with last hits and/or don't have the mana sustain versus your opposing lane, or if you plan to rice.
> 
> And never get ult before you have at least 2 levels of Q. At 2 levels of Q it'd be pretty debatable, since if you only have 2 levels you either picked stats too much in the early/mid game and/or have been forced to farm, where your ult won't do much damage.
> I'd probably not get ult before 3 levels of Q, since it'd usually mean that I'd be low enough level to farm another level quickly enough that my ult would do some real damage.
> 
> As a last note, Glaives level 3 is probably the biggest waste of a skill point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last bounce doesn't bounce back, so don't get it unless you plan on getting level 4 Glaives the next level.


Thanks so much for the help !! ... I really do appreciate it ...

My standard build is with a starting Q then bounce between Q and E picking ulti up when ever possible moving onto glaives as soon as Q is maxed (and by then I normally have HotD done and I am working on Yasha)

Looks like it is a pretty solid build as I usually stick 2 my lane as long as possible jungling only if I have to as decent last hitting nets me more


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I will try your item order and see how it goes ... I can also see if I can get *HoT* before Manta if the farm is going well ...
> 
> Normally with the kind of farm I have been getting in my Luna games, I land up getting Bottle + Treads + HotD by lvl 9 ... then get my yasha and my first level on glaive to stat the serious farm ...
> 
> Should glaive be gotten sooner ? ..
> 
> Another noob question, her passive says that it gives allies around her damage and gives her better night vision ... does she get the damage buff as well ? ... (should I limit this skill to 2 if my team isn't a ranged team)
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Sorry for all the noob questions


I wasn't going to reply but then I re-read your message and finally caught the HoT

No, don't get HoT on her, especially not before manta. It gives totally no dmg so you will suffer heavily from both farming and teamfights. Most of the time, BKB alone (before manta) should be enough for your HP needs. Even if it is not enough(strength treads?), you must suck it up because it is simply too late to do anything, you must go on to build manta before anything. (if you foresaw this happening you might build drums for early game)

If you feel that you are heavily lacking in HP even after BKB then manta for whatever reason, you should consider going satanic with your helm of dominator. In other cases, getting butterfly is more optimal. Ultimately both satanic and butterfly should be gotten, but the order can vary based on your situation.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I wasn't going to reply but then I re-read your message and finally caught the HoT
> 
> No, don't get HoT on her, especially not before manta. It gives totally no dmg so you will suffer heavily from both farming and teamfights. Most of the time, BKB alone (before manta) should be enough for your HP needs. Even if it is not enough(strength treads?), you must suck it up because it is simply too late to do anything, you must go on to build manta before anything. (if you foresaw this happening you might build drums for early game)
> 
> If you feel that you are heavily lacking in HP even after BKB then manta for whatever reason, you should consider going satanic with your helm of dominator. In other cases, getting butterfly is more optimal. Ultimately both satanic and butterfly should be gotten, but the order can vary based on your situation.


I agree. I would generally never go HoT on agi carries unless there's a good reason for it and there are no other good items. Butterfly is the equivalent tank/dps item for Agi heroes, although it provides less survivability and much more DPS on agi heroes than HoT does on str heroes.

Good reasons might involve:
- *Anti-mage*. Attack modifiers makes Satanic a pointless item on him and Heart would generally be better for survivability than Butterfly.
- *Phantom Lancer*. Heart allows him to split push more efficiently with his illusions.

Bad reasons include:
- *Luna*. She has high movement speed, so with a BKB she can avoid most damage by kiting.
- *Phantom Assassin*. Passive crit makes agi scale too well to pick up HoT, so Butterfly is generally desired. Especially with the recent patch that allows Evasion to stack (although diminishingly).

Think of it as EHP vs DPS. Butterfly can give more EHP at high HP levels or low armor levels, but the passive from HoT allows for more aggressive plays.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I agree. I would generally never go HoT on agi carries unless there's a good reason for it and there are no other good items. Butterfly is the equivalent tank/dps item for Agi heroes, although it provides less survivability and much more DPS on agi heroes than HoT does on str heroes.
> 
> Good reasons might involve:
> - *Anti-mage*. Attack modifiers makes Satanic a pointless item on him and Heart would generally be better for survivability than Butterfly.
> - *Phantom Lancer*. Heart allows him to split push more efficiently with his illusions.
> 
> Bad reasons include:
> - *Luna*. She has high movement speed, so with a BKB she can avoid most damage by kiting.
> - *Phantom Assassin*. Passive crit makes agi scale too well to pick up HoT, so Butterfly is generally desired. Especially with the recent patch that allows Evasion to stack (although diminishingly).
> 
> Think of it as EHP vs DPS. Butterfly can give more EHP at high HP levels or low armor levels, but the passive from HoT allows for more aggressive plays.


I agree for about 80%.

The remaining 20% being.....well, if the game goes 6-slot late, the 6th item for me is either going to be a daedelus or a heart. Most of the time I go heart. Daed is great for face rolling, but if you are face rolling the other team why would game go that late? Even though it gives no dmg, Heart buffs your illusions like crazy and can truly make a difference, especially if the other team has ultimates that go through BKB.


----------



## Toxsick

People should try yasha and some -armor items. you'll wreck people with MoM too.


----------



## redalert

I was watching rtzy playing naga and I didnt know that you can add your own music for her ulti.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I agree for about 80%.
> 
> The remaining 20% being.....well, if the game goes 6-slot late, the 6th item for me is either going to be a daedelus or a heart. Most of the time I go heart. Daed is great for face rolling, but if you are face rolling the other team why would game go that late? Even though it gives no dmg, Heart buffs your illusions like crazy and can truly make a difference, especially if the other team has ultimates that go through BKB.


You are right, HoT can have it's uses, but often there's a better item to use, for Agi carries specifically.

Hard farmed build:
- Manta
- Satanic
- Butterfly
- BKB

Last 2 slots are a mix up between:
- Assault Cuirass + Mjollnir
- Assault Cuirass + Treads or Boots of Travel

Even with that, 5 items are really good for survivability in the first place, and mobility if you decide to go BoT. If you're having a hard game, rebuying a BKB might do more good than buying a HoT. If you're not having money issues, this is a pointless topic









The build above will probably yield the safest results for the absolute lategame. If you're feeling confident, replace AC or Boots with something more hard hitting like MKB, Rapier, or yet another Butterfly.
I think Rapier is a better choice than Daedalus for Luna, since the crit is only applied to the initial target from what I can remember, or if you want to to counter evasion, get MKB.


----------



## HarrisLam

The 2nd BKB does not count because it does not take an extra slot. You are supposed to sell your old BKB. BoT is the same situation because you are supposed to sell the treads the second you buy it.

AC is a fairly important teamfight item, and imo should not be forced to be put on luna as the last item(most likely lv 23 or above). *usually* there should be someone in the team that's more suitable for the item, for example melee off-lane heros, generally the tanky guys. It should be gotten around the same time frame as your first end tier item (satanic / butterfly) so your team can be more confident in fights, and that should be a lot earlier and a lot more benefitial than having it as luna's 6th item.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I agree. I would generally never go HoT on agi carries unless there's a good reason for it and there are no other good items. Butterfly is the equivalent tank/dps item for Agi heroes, although it provides less survivability and much more DPS on agi heroes than HoT does on str heroes.
> 
> Good reasons might involve:
> - *Anti-mage*. Attack modifiers makes Satanic a pointless item on him and Heart would generally be better for survivability than Butterfly.
> - *Phantom Lancer*. Heart allows him to split push more efficiently with his illusions.
> 
> Bad reasons include:
> - *Luna*. She has high movement speed, so with a BKB she can avoid most damage by kiting.
> - *Phantom Assassin*. Passive crit makes agi scale too well to pick up HoT, so Butterfly is generally desired. Especially with the recent patch that allows Evasion to stack (although diminishingly).
> 
> Think of it as EHP vs DPS. Butterfly can give more EHP at high HP levels or low armor levels, but the passive from HoT allows for more aggressive plays.


Definitely agree with heart on AM and PL. Luna would almost always be getting satanic over heart, so agree there too. For PA though butterfly is a horrible item really. By the time you would be getting it the other team should probably have ways to cancel your evasion (either scythe of vyse, or MKB on the carry). On top of that raw damage is a lot stronger scaling with her high crits than agi. Post BKB and drums I would almost always be going for MKB/deso or basher into abyssal. After that a satanic is solid.

In terms of an agi item I would consider on her manta isnt bad because illusions can generally be useful, and the ability to get debuffs off can be pretty strong.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> The 2nd BKB does not count because it does not take an extra slot. *You are supposed to sell your old BKB*. BoT is the same situation because you are supposed to sell the treads the second you buy it.


pretty sure you cant sell BKB anymore unless it was changed (again) in the last patch

but the point is the same...drop it and buy a new one to get the 10 sec charge


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> pretty sure you cant sell BKB anymore unless it was changed (again) in the last patch
> 
> but the point is the same...drop it and buy a new one to get the 10 sec charge


confirmed you cannot sell it.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Yep... new patch prevents you from selling BKB, you have to drop it and buy a new one... or just use two BKBs...


----------



## Zulli85

Anyone have Mirana's Nightsilver Quiver and Raiments? They are uncommon items but not valuable, only worht like 10 cents. Post here or message me on Steam, I'm willing to get rid of like 3 uncommons for them or anything else you may want.


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi guys i have a couple of questions regarding Dota2

i used to play BW and SC2 then moved to BF3 and BF4... now im looking to get into one of this games LOL or DOTA 2
i like the way DOTA2 looks graphics wise but i read that LOL can be more easy to play and less stressfull... the same reason i stop playing SC2 competitive
its because i dont have to much time to keep getting beter at the game and just want to enjoy it...

with tha being said.

why is the reason you have choosen to play DOTA2 instead of LOL?
what is the amount of time needed to reach a good lvl of understanding the game and being good at it on DOTA2 vs LOL?
can dota2 be played solo like WOW? or is it necessary to play with more people?
can some one link me to some GUIDE for NOOBs in DOTA2
is it necessary to have a keyboard with marco buttons?

thanks really looking forward to your replays so i can decide to begin my journey with DOTA2 xD


----------



## evilferret

Both games will take a chunk of your time. Try both and find out which one you like better.

Dota is more snowbally than LoL. LoL seems to be more standardized in hero picks and laning. In Dota we have more flexibility.

Also in LoL there's a grinding mechanic. A new LoL player will usually not be able to match up to a lvled up player.

I picked Dota 2 since I played Dota 1 and other WC3 mods with fond memories. I still want a Footmen Frenzy mode or a Tower Defense!

This pic explains how I feel about Dota and LoL.



I feel manly in Dota when you get off that awesome initiation or team fight. In LoL I feel like we're poking each other with pencils until somebody decides to bleed out.

If you have ladder anxiety maybe you should find another genre. LoL and Dota will bring you great joy and rage at the same time.

Check out Purge to learn more about Dota. Once you learnt all you can from him find other tutorials with more advanced techniques.

http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck#.UtqSVRAo4uU

You can play solo but you might get teamed up with complete idiots. I prefer to stack but I know a lot of OCN players who solo queue and still do well.

Good luck!

Hey Ramz! Pic of the plushie the missus made! She got fed up with my *****ing about the quality of the plushies.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi guys i have a couple of questions regarding Dota2
> 
> i used to play BW and SC2 then moved to BF3 and BF4... now im looking to get into one of this games LOL or DOTA 2
> i like the way DOTA2 looks graphics wise but i read that LOL can be more easy to play and less stressfull... the same reason i stop playing SC2 competitive
> its because i dont have to much time to keep getting beter at the game and just want to enjoy it...
> 
> with tha being said.
> 
> why is the reason you have choosen to play DOTA2 instead of LOL?
> what is the amount of time needed to reach a good lvl of understanding the game and being good at it on DOTA2 vs LOL?
> can dota2 be played solo like WOW? or is it necessary to play with more people?
> can some one link me to some GUIDE for NOOBs in DOTA2
> is it necessary to have a keyboard with marco buttons?
> 
> thanks really looking forward to your replays so i can decide to begin my journey with DOTA2 xD


I got into Dota about a year ago with zero experience in any game remotely like Dota or LoL
I liked the graphics of Dota thats why I tried it over LoL
I wouldnt recommend playing solo unless you go play some bot games. Once you start to decide to play vs people it helps to play with other people
You dont need a keyboard with macro buttons. There are only a handful of heroes that require alot of micro but you played SC2 so I wouldnt worry about it.
As far as understanding the game whether its Dota or LoL . Its 5v5 and the objective is to destroy the other teams base. Learning what items to buy for hero and the other stuff comes with time. Looking and watching guides will help.

http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck#.UtqLNhAo6Uk
http://www.youtube.com/user/XVRogueGaming/videos?sort=p&view=0&flow=grid

If you decide on playing Dota their is a OCN channel and guild in game


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Both games will take a chunk of your time. Try both and find out which one you like better.
> 
> Dota is more snowbally than LoL. LoL seems to be more standardized in hero picks and laning. In Dota we have more flexibility.
> 
> Also in LoL there's a grinding mechanic. A new LoL player will usually not be able to match up to a lvled up player.
> 
> I picked Dota 2 since I played Dota 1 and other WC3 mods with fond memories. I still want a Footmen Frenzy mode or a Tower Defense!
> 
> This pic explains how I feel about Dota and LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel manly in Dota when you get off that awesome initiation or team fight. In LoL I feel like we're poking each other with pencils until somebody decides to bleed out.
> 
> If you have ladder anxiety maybe you should find another genre. LoL and Dota will bring you great joy and rage at the same time.
> 
> Check out Purge to learn more about Dota. Once you learnt all you can from him find other tutorials with more advanced techniques.
> 
> http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck#.UtqSVRAo4uU
> 
> You can play solo but you might get teamed up with complete idiots. I prefer to stack but I knew a lot of OCN players who solo queue and still do well.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Hey Ramz! Pic of the plushie the missus made! She got fed up with my *****ing about the quality of the plushies.


which one is more fun to you?


----------



## Zulli85

ef hates me you guys


----------



## evilferret

I just have a hard time showing my love Zulli!
 








EliteReplay, depends what you mean by fun? I can see the appeal of LoL but it's not for me. Only time I play it is when my friends ask me to play.

You should also check out the LoL thread and see how you like it there. Personally if I was on time constraints I might play LoL. If you're willing to put some time and effort I find Dota more rewarding.


----------



## Zulli85

Life sucks.


----------



## Toxsick

what about mine then?



MINE SUCKS TOO

this is why im a bad player ..

1/7 Rubick.. meh.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Life sucks.


That's what you deserve for using Ventrilo


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> That's what you deserve for using Ventrilo


Was a solo queue game and I will never give up vent. Been using it for too long.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Both games will take a chunk of your time. Try both and find out which one you like better.
> 
> Dota is more snowbally than LoL. LoL seems to be more standardized in hero picks and laning. In Dota we have more flexibility.
> 
> Also in LoL there's a grinding mechanic. A new LoL player will usually not be able to match up to a lvled up player.
> 
> I picked Dota 2 since I played Dota 1 and other WC3 mods with fond memories. I still want a Footmen Frenzy mode or a Tower Defense!
> 
> This pic explains how I feel about Dota and LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel manly in Dota when you get off that awesome initiation or team fight. In LoL I feel like we're poking each other with pencils until somebody decides to bleed out.
> 
> If you have ladder anxiety maybe you should find another genre. LoL and Dota will bring you great joy and rage at the same time.
> 
> Check out Purge to learn more about Dota. Once you learnt all you can from him find other tutorials with more advanced techniques.
> 
> http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck#.UtqSVRAo4uU
> 
> You can play solo but you might get teamed up with complete idiots. I prefer to stack but I knew a lot of OCN players who solo queue and still do well.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Hey Ramz! Pic of the plushie the missus made! She got fed up with my *****ing about the quality of the plushies.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Thanks to Red for letting me watch the games with them last night ... sorry for going quiet ... passed out in the lounger after a crappy day at work ...









EF ... EPIC plush !


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi guys i have a couple of questions regarding Dota2
> 
> i used to play BW and SC2 then moved to BF3 and BF4... now im looking to get into one of this games LOL or DOTA 2
> i like the way DOTA2 looks graphics wise but i read that LOL can be more easy to play and less stressfull... the same reason i stop playing SC2 competitive
> its because i dont have to much time to keep getting beter at the game and just want to enjoy it...
> 
> with tha being said.
> 
> why is the reason you have choosen to play DOTA2 instead of LOL?
> what is the amount of time needed to reach a good lvl of understanding the game and being good at it on DOTA2 vs LOL?
> can dota2 be played solo like WOW? or is it necessary to play with more people?
> can some one link me to some GUIDE for NOOBs in DOTA2
> is it necessary to have a keyboard with marco buttons?
> 
> thanks really looking forward to your replays so i can decide to begin my journey with DOTA2 xD


If you like winning, both games are stressful, as you will have to rely on your teammates a little bit to win. what about smite?

1) Coming from Sc2/CS i appreciate/like refined mechanics/high skill ceilings and Dota2 seems to have more of an emphasis on that
2) Ive played 2k + hrs of dota2 and probably about the same in dota1 and there is still room for improvement
3) yes i mostly play solo ranked MMR now
4) other people have linked it
5) no


----------



## Zelx

Hey can I join the group?
http://steamcommunity.com/id/zelx360
Do you all have a guild and/or channel to join?

I know I posted some time ago but forgot to check up








Also I like to make stuff for Dota as well


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Thanks to Red for letting me watch the games with them last night ... sorry for going quiet ... passed out in the lounger after a crappy day at work ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EF ... EPIC plush !


yeah no problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelx*
> 
> Hey can I join the group?
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/zelx360
> Do you all have a guild and/or channel to join?
> 
> I know I posted some time ago but forgot to check up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I like to make stuff for Dota as well


Yes would do have an OCN channel and guild just search for OCN , just ask for an invite when you get on the OCN channel


----------



## Zelx

Will do when I get on
Thanks:thumb:


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> can dota2 be played solo like WOW? or is it necessary to play with more people?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> 3) yes i mostly play solo ranked MMR now


to add a little more info on that in case our new comer gets confused, by soloing, mylilpony meant that you dont need a party of people to start playing. You can start the game up to play without your friends, but most likely you will be playing against other people, basically you + 4 strangers against another 5 strangers

(most people start up by learning in single player game with 9 computer AIs, but once basic knowledge is down, they tend to like to play with human players more)


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> to add a little more info on that in case our new comer gets confused, by soloing, mylilpony meant that you dont need a party of people to start playing. You can start the game up to play without your friends, but most likely you will be playing against other people, basically you + 4 strangers against another 5 strangers
> 
> (most people start up by learning in single player game with 9 computer AIs, but once basic knowledge is down, they tend to like to play with human players more)


Due to my playtimes I play practically every game as a pug.

I'd say the newcomer that looks at pugging and takes it as reality, is very mistaken.

It's best to approach the normal games as a practice. If you do well, you do well...If you sucked, practice more.

I random with people that have no idea how to play their characters...

For example, last night I had a terrible weaver in group...Just so bad it hurt...

In those situations you really shouldn't rag on the guy, it's practice but, you should help them learn...IMO, anyway.

I was going to start playing ranked this week but, still have a few more heros to work on.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I was going to start playing ranked this week but, still have a few more heros to work on.


Which is why i random in 90% of my games and never repick even if i'm bad at playing certain heroes.


----------



## Jim888

Hey Guys,
so I've kinda been AFK for a while, Trying to fix up the house to sell and then my Main Rig got a Root Kit and I've not had time to reinstall...btw does anyone know do I need to DBAN to be sure the root kit is gone? if so does anyone know of a program like DBAN thats ok to to use on an SSD.

hopfully either the house will sell or the projects will slow down so I can get on again...tomorrow night I MIGHT fire up the secondary rig and play some, hope to see some of ya'll on


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> so I've kinda been AFK for a while, Trying to fix up the house to sell and then my Main Rig got a Root Kit and I've not had time to reinstall...btw does anyone know do I need to DBAN to be sure the root kit is gone? if so does anyone know of a program like DBAN thats ok to to use on an SSD.
> 
> hopfully either the house will sell or the projects will slow down so I can get on again...tomorrow night I MIGHT fire up the secondary rig and play some, hope to see some of ya'll on


Read this:
http://www.corsair.com/applicationnote/secure-erase

Applicable for all SSD's


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Read this:
> http://www.corsair.com/applicationnote/secure-erase
> 
> Applicable for all SSD's


Thanks Gonx!

anyone gonna be on tonight?

I should be on starting around 8pm EDT


----------



## HarrisLam

the channels look pretty quiet on weekdays


----------



## BradleyKZN

Hey guys,

I have about 550 games under my belt, and I want to start playing ranked, is there anything I should know?


----------



## jellybeans69

Stay strong and do your best


----------



## BradleyKZN

Figured that much









Will I use in game chat etc?


----------



## jellybeans69

If anything it's almost same as normal matchmaking, nothing really changes


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> If anything it's almost same as normal matchmaking, nothing really changes


cept everyone waits till the last second to pick and its ULTRA tryhards


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> cept everyone waits till the last second to pick and its ULTRA tryhards


I've noticed that too.

Everyone waits to pick based on what the other team chooses but, sometimes they make the dumbest hero choices I could possibly imagine.

Then they get all upset because that hero was a horrible choice...And it's the team's fault for not telling them even though, they actually did.

It's irony at it's best, it really is.


----------



## jellybeans69

Nah not really well not in my 4,3k bracket
Also as i don't care about counter-picking much my last ~20 games look instapicking like this:
http://dotabuff.com/players/61358691/matches


----------



## HometownHero

Should have posted here weeks ago, but is the OCN channel "OCN"? Been able to get games in during the middle of the day recently and need some people to party up with.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Should have posted here weeks ago, but is the OCN channel "OCN"? Been able to get games in during the middle of the day recently and need some people to party up with.


The channel has been kinda dead as of late. At the one I have up is "OCN LoL"


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I am so F'in tired of no one picking supports ... ... When I have to beg for courier cause I am mid and have been waiting for my bottle ... it's not cool !!

I am also tired of people telling me this is not a pro game it's a pub ... ... No SH#T ... but seriously ... can't u apply some knowledge from pro matches to improve your game ? ... ... That is how I got better ... I still suck but freaking hell ... brains !! ... lol ...

Rant over ...

On a brighter note ... By next month I should have better net so that I can finally play on the US servers with you guys


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I am so F'in tired of no one picking supports ... ... When I have to beg for courier cause I am mid and have been waiting for my bottle ... it's not cool !!
> 
> I am also tired of people telling me this is not a pro game it's a pub ... ... No SH#T ... but seriously ... can't u apply some knowledge from pro matches to improve your game ? ... ... That is how I got better ... I still suck but freaking hell ... brains !! ... lol ...
> 
> Rant over ...
> 
> On a brighter note ... By next month I should have better net so that I can finally play on the US servers with you guys


I think EF, a few other OCN members, and myself mostly play support.... I just broke the level 13 mark so I finally can join the OCN members in MMR games... so feel free to ask me to que in if you need a support player - wards are almost always empty and courier upgraded immediately when I play...


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Drop me an invite ...







... Icicle666


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Nah not really well not in my 4,3k bracket
> Also as i don't care about counter-picking much my last ~20 games look instapicking like this:
> http://dotabuff.com/players/61358691/matches


I'm in the same bracket and I get the stupidest picks/players. Also, right when I load and when we get to pick screen, I state that I'm picking a support.

in my last 6 games
1. Support offlane skywrath solo against a trilane with a support lion that rushed dagon5 (i got a smoke, a quelling blade, and hid in the trees and we ended up winning b/c their team was more awful)
2. the other team instapicked pudge/cm/alch/sf/enigma. My team? I first picked earth spirit, then we got a bloodseeker, weaver, kunkka, and last pick PA. My team all picked after them, btw.
3. my team picked normal and we dominated.
4. guy who insisted safelane solo weaver (he paused to flame me when I said I was going to check the bott rune), got a 24 min linkens (freefarm) instead of a bkb against a riki (smokescreen), Earth spirit (silence), DP (silence), cm (disable), viper. Neither did my legion commander or night stalker (who picks a melee against a viper mid?!? -and we had one bkb and we got destroyed every teamfight by smoke screen)
5. a really really tanky/survivable team with abaddon weaver doom riki (and my team picked a slark and a slardar after, and got wrecked. slark refused to ult and kept getting doomed, and they also really loved trying to kill the abaddon....).
6. 0-13 furion against a divine medusa who refused to get guinsoo and a last item necro3 to rush a lothars when we have already have 3 invis heroes. we had mega creep up but our team was stupid and got picked off one by one. was winnable.

Somehow, I still manage to overall win more than I lose (i generally pick really high impact/roaming supports to try and win two lanes) but...people make this game way harder than it should be. I get a normal 5v5 like once every 8 or 9 games and most games with really questionable picks that make the game a onesided stomp for whatever team has the better heroes. Also whenever I see a slark/Earth spirit/LC team (or 2 of the 3) i'll pick skywrath or doom, and we'll win 90% of those games. And whenever I don't support I get a support that rushes bloodstone or aghs or something and a 40-50 minute mek, or refuse to get ghost scepter for slark. So it doesn't really get better. Maybe captains draft, but I don't trust the captains at my level....


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Should have posted here weeks ago, but is the OCN channel "OCN"? Been able to get games in during the middle of the day recently and need some people to party up with.


Yeah it is but not many in that channel recently I go through and invite to the guild those in channel
Though my on time has been horrible of late


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I am so F'in tired of no one picking supports ... ... When I have to beg for courier cause I am mid and have been waiting for my bottle ... it's not cool !!
> 
> I am also tired of people telling me this is not a pro game it's a pub ... ... No SH#T ... but seriously ... can't u apply some knowledge from pro matches to improve your game ? ... ... That is how I got better ... I still suck but freaking hell ... brains !! ... lol ...
> 
> Rant over ...
> 
> On a brighter note ... By next month I should have better net so that I can finally play on the US servers with you guys


This is the reason I often last pick on my team if I solo, often time u end up winning the game for your team due to wards/mek/dust

And I can't like without a chick...sometimes I'll even suicide just so I can go back and buy it...and say in chat this is how stupid it is to start with out a chick.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> This is the reason I often last pick on my team if I solo, often time u end up winning the game for your team due to wards/mek/dust
> 
> And I can't like without a chick...sometimes I'll even suicide just so I can go back and buy it...and say in chat this is how stupid it is to start with out a chick.


Well I try not to suicide cause that just doesn't solve the problem ... lol ...

I had 2 games where I wanted to try learn NP and in both those games we didn't have wards or a chicken until I was ganked like 5 times ... ... What's worse is that I was told NP should buy the courier and wards as he is a better support type than SB or bristle ? ... SAY WHAT ???

And then to make it worse ... I wasn't solo queue ... This was with a triple stack


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Drop me an invite ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Icicle666


OHHHHHHH

I've been wondering for quite a while now....like.....who the hell is this guy and how did he get into my friend list LOL......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I had 2 games where I wanted to try learn NP and in both those games we didn't have wards or a chicken until I was ganked like 5 times ... ... What's worse is that I was told NP should buy the courier and wards as he is a better support type than SB or bristle ? ... SAY WHAT ???


to be fair, SB is only support in pro games and the "more willing hands" in pubs. And bristle is not any more "support" than NP.

Frankly all 3 of these shouldn't be buying wards / couriers. But really, that's pubs. You either go for what you really want to play / practice, or try to pick last to suit to your team's needs if you want to win. Wanting both is simply asking for too much...


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> to be fair, SB is only support in pro games and the "more willing hands" in pubs. And bristle is not any more "support" than NP.
> 
> Frankly all 3 of these shouldn't be buying wards / couriers. But really, that's pubs. You either go for what you really want to play / practice, or try to pick last to suit to your team's needs if you want to win. Wanting both is simply asking for too much...


Yeah ... Changed my name when I realized that Emissary_of_Pain is to long for most games ... got tired of being Emissary_of_Pai ... lol ...

I know that it is asking too much to expect both ... but surely the hero with the least carry/split push potential should be the one assuming the support roll


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> The channel has been kinda dead as of late. At the one I have up is "OCN LoL"


We only use the OCN channel to invite people into the guild.

Have you guys been invited into the Guild yet? The guild channel usually has a few people.

Hey EM! I had one of those games yesterday. No courier until 5 min (we had chick recipe at well though). Rage had to return to base to use it. Last pick Drow taking mid, losing and not talking all game.

Been hearing about bots in pub games, anybody run into any?


----------



## HometownHero

Got an invite the other day, thank you. I've been on a lot so if you see me in the clan channel send me an invite.


----------



## mylilpony

I just got a dude on my team that was 14-20 with 100 hours of dota played against a stack of 52-55% winrate players


----------



## jellybeans69

Unranked i'm guessing? Without rec bonus 14-20 doesn't seem likely to reach ranked


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Unranked i'm guessing? Without rec bonus 14-20 doesn't seem likely to reach ranked


Nope, ranked. I think he played bots? I still don't know how you can be 14-20 and 4.3k mmr range.


----------



## 13321G4

Hey, so I just realised if there is a SC2 thread there must also be a Dota 2 thread







.

Would love to join the OCN guild, what do you need for a invite?

Would love to no longer play solo ranked, so if anyone feels like teaming up, give me a shout. (Then again I really want to raise my solo rank...)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Would love to no longer play solo ranked, so if anyone feels like teaming up, give me a shout. (Then again I really want to raise my solo rank...)


i would suggest you to post your solo ranking (maybe a rough range), so that people of your range can find you


----------



## 13321G4

2.4k :$

I swear though I'm not terrible, often


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/newbloom/day1/


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi can some one please let me know who are the top 3 heros in every category... and a little reason why? thanks


----------



## Emissary of Pain

has anyone noticed that games lately have been more focused on kills than towers ... ... had a game earlier where we were almost 40 kills in (game as a whole) and not a single tower had fallen


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> has anyone noticed that games lately have been more focused on kills than towers ... ... had a game earlier where we were almost 40 kills in (game as a whole) and not a single tower had fallen


All my games are like this now it sucks i say kills dont win dota in the chat







People on my teams are getting worse i am loosing games more than winning now really need to find impact hero that works for me


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi can some one please let me know who are the top 3 heros in every category... and a little reason why? thanks


There really isnt the 3 best heroes in certain roles but some of the more common popular heroes are:

Alchemist can mid carry or support. Mostly played as support currently has an amazing stun and acid spay that does damage and reduces armor.

Mirana can play any role. Mostly played as a mid or carry currently. She has a stun, an escape and ulti that gives invisibility. Stun is a skill shot so its not easy to land.

Crystal Maiden is a support. Her passive gives global mana regen and has a disable for setting up kills. CM ulti does alot of damage but its a channeling spell so its hard get a full duration Freezing Field off.

Venomancer is a support. Venomous Gale is good for setting up kills 50% slow, has a slow with poison sting can give vision with plague wards and Poison nova does a ton of damage

Natures Prophet is a jungler offlaner. He can teleport anywhere on the map and has treants to farm the jungle. Ulti is global skill that does damage. He's the king of rat dota.

Clockwerk is played mostly as offlaner and can be played mid also. Cogs is good to trap or escape enemies and hookshot is good to initiate fights or escape.

Timbersaw is an offlaner or mid hero. Extremely tanky hero with his passive can do alot of damage with his ulti and timberchain is good for escaping from enemies or chase them down.

Earth Spirit can play any role except for carry. He is the most hated/OP hero in Dota. Lower level pub games he just feeds but if someone knows how to play him well he just destroy. He has a silence, escape/gank ability a free force staff to save teammates and his ulti can do a ton of damage. Once you add his stone remnants into the mix all his skills get even better.

Lifestealer is a carry. He has magic immunity with rage and infest can be used to setup ganks or to get out of trouble.

Weaver is mostly a carry but can be played as an offlaner. Weaver is very hard to kill with shukuchi max movement speed and invisibility and Time lapse is really useful returns to where you were 5 seconds earlier regaining the HP and mana from that time.

Outworld Devourer is a mid hero. Astral Imprisonment it steals intelligence from enemy heroes which reduces their mana pool and makes him very hard to lane against. It can also be used to save teammates or yourself. Sanity's Eclipse does alot of damage more int=more damage. His passive Essence Aura can restore 25% of you and your allies mana pool.

When you first start out playing in pub games you will see alot of Drow ranger, Viper, Sniper,and Wraith King, they are very easy to play compared to other heroes. You will also see Bounty Hunter and Riki too since they are invisible heroes. New people dont tend too buy sentry wards, dust or gem so thats why they get picked.


----------



## jellybeans69

Given the current patch you should have also mentioned Brood as semi-carry/pusher, currently a very strong and annoying pick.


----------



## redalert

Damn I forgot about broodmother


----------



## HarrisLam

broodmother very annoying indeed. Currently, picking him is literally "BM"

To be honest though, even if you have her in the team and she pushes one lane constantly, I don't really see an instant-win unless the other 4 of your team has very strong teamfight Kappability.

Dont know man....as annoying as she is, i've had 2~3 teammates picking her, proceed to have one of the side lanes constantly with the creeps at the enemy base's doorstep, and proceed to NOT win the game because our team cannot handle them 4v5.

I feel like NP is still the (much) stronger pick. Brood has an extreme early / mid game presence, but gets pretty weak towards mid-late game. Also, brood is only good at escaping fights while NP is good at both escaping and entering fights.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> broodmother very annoying indeed. Currently, picking him is literally "BM"
> 
> To be honest though, even if you have her in the team and she pushes one lane constantly, I don't really see an instant-win unless the other 4 of your team has very strong teamfight Kappability.
> 
> Dont know man....as annoying as she is, i've had 2~3 teammates picking her, proceed to have one of the side lanes constantly with the creeps at the enemy base's doorstep, and proceed to NOT win the game because our team cannot handle them 4v5.
> 
> I feel like NP is still the (much) stronger pick. Brood has an extreme early / mid game presence, *but gets pretty weak towards mid-late game*. Also, brood is only good at escaping fights while NP is good at both escaping and entering fights.


Wut.

Boots of Travels is essential. All her 4 abilities allow her to push harder and faster than Furion. The only reason why Furion is considered better is because of his global 20sec cooldown teleport.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> broodmother very annoying indeed. Currently, picking him is literally "BM"
> 
> To be honest though, even if you have her in the team and she pushes one lane constantly, I don't really see an instant-win unless the other 4 of your team has very strong teamfight Kappability.
> 
> Dont know man....as annoying as she is, i've had 2~3 teammates picking her, proceed to have one of the side lanes constantly with the creeps at the enemy base's doorstep, and proceed to NOT win the game because our team cannot handle them 4v5.
> 
> I feel like NP is still the (much) stronger pick. Brood has an extreme early / mid game presence, but gets pretty weak towards mid-late game. Also, brood is only good at escaping fights while NP is good at both escaping and entering fights.


http://dotabuff.com/matches/485119473 - this game almost turned out to be like that, they had 3 good carries while i had to practically carry our team, props to good supports early/mid game. It was a hard game, but i guess our teams necros really helped. It was pretty much 4v5 game all game long with brood pushing.

Their meepo was really good , probably best player in their team (they were a 5 stack)

I'm playing LC here, 600 autoattack damage with 1400 crits


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Hello gents. New to dota love it so far, I have been playing spirit breaker, yet I do so very much. Usually find it hard to kill someone as they tend to not be alone no matter which lane I pick......

On a side note, the community I have experienced in my 4 games tends to be more rude than the xbox live kids. I thought for sure this would be a more select mature community. Everygame even though I announce i'm new, i get called out for being a noob very intensely later on in game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Wut.
> 
> Boots of Travels is essential. All her 4 abilities allow her to push harder and faster than Furion. The only reason why Furion is considered better is because of his global 20sec cooldown teleport.


BoT means nothing. She offers a lot less than furion for TPing into a teamfight because the TP doesn't bring your spiderlings along, and she needs a creep nearby just to spawn the first group of spiderlings. If that can't happen in the fight, it is only a generic nuke. Also, 1 new web at your TP location hardly gets you anywhere.

Split pushing alone with her also does not work for the same reason. Well....not that it doesn't work, you need several web+spiderling cooldowns to get your momentum back, which is highly inefficient. Furion can TP to ANYWHERE and stay there for a good 20-30 seconds if he caught enemy team out of position. This is something broodmother cannot do because she needs to "settle down" to be strong.

For these reasons, the only option for brood seems to be calling one lane home and stay there, and only "move your home" to the other side lane when your home lane is full of wards.


----------



## 13321G4

I'm having so much difficulty against bristleback, no idea what to draft against him... Any ideas?


----------



## jellybeans69

Almost any ranged with a stick really if he's solo


----------



## redalert

Try picking necro against bristle heart stopper aura works well against him


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Hello gents. New to dota love it so far, I have been playing spirit breaker, yet I do so very much. Usually find it hard to kill someone as they tend to not be alone no matter which lane I pick......
> 
> On a side note, the community I have experienced in my 4 games tends to be more rude than the xbox live kids. I thought for sure this would be a more select mature community. Everygame even though I announce i'm new, i get called out for being a noob very intensely later on in game.


Use joindota forums, reddit/dota2pub, or OCN (though you have to be proactive, like PM-ing people who say they are new - there are quite a few of them if you pay attention to this thread) to find beginners to play with. Then at least your teammates won't flame as much, since everyone understands you're trying to get better. Also, spirit breaker isn't a great hero for this meta, the nerf to his ult really made him less useful
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> has anyone noticed that games lately have been more focused on kills than towers ... ... had a game earlier where we were almost 40 kills in (game as a whole) and not a single tower had fallen


Like 90% of my games are really one-sided. Most games are decided at pick phase with better heroes or are hard countered, and that team snowballs. I get a lot of 20-25 minute thrones with 40 kills -10 kills scores in my games now. I love when people pick broodmother after LC, and proceed to feed spiders all game (Has happened 4 days in a row now, with the brood being on my team each time). That said, somehow yesterday I ended up winning two hour-long baserace games
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi can some one please let me know who are the top 3 heros in every category... and a little reason why? thanks


Depends on your skill level. Earth spirit is currently the most OP hero. OD and Viper are lane winners, but not game winners. Slark is great. Any teamfight or push heroes too. Legion commander is a popular pub pick but mostly useless unless he lanes, especially against broodmother


----------



## jellybeans69

LC is alright at least 4k mmr i'm playing at sure i see jungle ganks/wards, but with 320 initial move speed you rarely get cought , stacking jungle and getting quick blink helps alot. Awesome hero, but if they deathball-push it's hard i'll give you that.


----------



## mylilpony

Well at least there will be fewer brood picks

http://www.dota2.com/newbloom/


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I just had my second or third legion game and it was absolutely epic


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I just had my second or third legion game and it was absolutely epic


Sick. How do you have 0 hero healing though? Seems like a lot of it was being greedy on the kills


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Sick. How do you have 0 hero healing though? Seems like a lot of it was being greedy on the kills


Hero Healing ? .. lol .. ... I never even knew what HH was until now


----------



## discoprince

6.80 patch notes are amazing
terrorblade inc!


----------



## jellybeans69




----------



## Dimaggio1103

So after playing with several heros i am best with BloodSeeker. I know hes for noobs(which I am) and I actually did really good last game went 24-4 I tend to have a run and gun mentality, so he fits me good. Took me a minute to figure out how to counter slow/stop spells I would just cast BloodRage on the enemy and then run them down.









Anyone recommend good builds for him?


----------



## evilferret

Hmm, I guess they trying to fix Morphling.

*You can now cast and attack while in Waveform

I never played Terrorblade but he's reading like a melee version of Sniper. His cast times are way too long and the range on his Sunder. Is there something about him, I'm not seeing?

Sorry Dimaggio1103, don't play Bloodseeker much so no idea what's best. I go PMS into Treads into Yasha into BKB (if needed) or finishing SnY than optional items (Daed/MKB or Abyssal Blade).

This amused me too much.





Edit:

http://www.dota2.com/newbloom/day3/

Phoenix!


----------



## jellybeans69

Better version of naga, +80 damage at level 7 from Meta is nothing to sneeze at. Sunder goes through magic immunity too.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Better version of naga, +80 damage at level 7 from Meta is nothing to sneeze at. Sunder goes through magic immunity too.


Naga has an escape and a flash farming ability though. Terror doesn't seem to have a comeback mech or team ability.

Sunder doesn't read too strong for me. Almost melee range with a long cast animation.

Also wouldn't you be able to just dominate his illusions? He doesn't seem to have an army of illusion rather a few stronger illusions.

I'm thinking Enchantress will really hurt him.

He reads like needs 4p1 to get online and than only offers high single target DPS.

I guess we'll see when he gets released to the main client.


----------



## jellybeans69

You can always swap hp with allies for full heal either way, illusions with some items can be inrecognizable unlike nagas or phantoms. Without radiance naga is **** at farming , also with meta/illusion/manta he is a pushing monster. Obviously there some hard counters to him like medusa/partially od and others however he still is pretty strong hero just squishy and needs some farm. Plus he can jungle decently. He's harder to play than previously added LC i'll give you that.


----------



## redalert

i wonder if Phoenix is gonna get picked in CM? She was added in CM not that long ago 6.79c patch. I couldnt find anything as far as Terrorblade for CM, I know he has been reworked alot in Dota 1
Terrorblade has really good agility gain 3.20 per level only cancer lancer is higher.


----------



## redalert

Info on 6.80 patch should be out tonight according to cyborgmatt http://www.ongamers.com/articles/dota-2-28th-january-patch-content-analysis/1100-768/


----------



## amputate

Doubt this phoenix is viable Thu.
In wc3 he could heal himself with the fire bird which he needed badly so not sure about this.

I also don't get why valve is so inconsistent with picking names for the dota 2 heroes...
Sometimes they pick the first name, sometimes the last.
Terrorblade the soulkeeper and icarus the firephoenix.
I'll never get used to calling the heroes with their last names :/
Phoenix will always be Icarus to me









Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> Doubt this phoenix is viable Thu.
> In wc3 he could heal himself with the fire bird which he needed badly so not sure about this.
> 
> I also don't get why valve is so inconsistent with picking names for the dota 2 heroes...
> Sometimes they pick the first name, sometimes the last.
> Terrorblade the soulkeeper and icarus the firephoenix.
> I'll never get used to calling the heroes with their last names :/
> Phoenix will always be Icarus to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


Probably due to copyright issues. Just be glad they don't have total renames.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Naga has an escape and a flash farming ability though. Terror doesn't seem to have a comeback mech or team ability.
> 
> Sunder doesn't read too strong for me. Almost melee range with a long cast animation.
> 
> Also wouldn't you be able to just dominate his illusions? He doesn't seem to have an army of illusion rather a few stronger illusions.
> 
> 2 Helms would equal 120% of Terror's DPS back at him and his health pool seems weak.
> 
> He reads like needs 4p1 to get online and than only offers high single target DPS.
> 
> I guess we'll see when he gets released to the main client.


And she has 6 armor lvl 1. Lol


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> And she has 6 armor lvl 1. Lol


Terrorblade has 7, your point?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Terrorblade has 7, your point?


Not many heros start with such high armor.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I bought some boosters (Favours and Battlepoint Boosters) that were on sale - feel free to add or join me for stacks. I am also going to get the JoinDota Ticket and MLG tickets - so if you see me watching them, PM me and I will add you to the party if you want to watch the games too...


----------



## rprice06

Newcomer here, I played a little DOTA back about a year ago and haven't really picked it up much since, looking to get back in the game with some online peeps.

Add me on Steam: STLPrice


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> Newcomer here, I played a little DOTA back about a year ago and haven't really picked it up much since, looking to get back in the game with some online peeps.
> 
> Add me on Steam: STLPrice


Join the OCN channel ask for a guild invite. Once there just keep an eye open for open Guild games and try to make a few buddies.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Sorry about yesterday guys - I couldn't respond to the game invites due to having to work when I got home.

Also I accidently placed the wrong item into my "New Bloom Offerings" and now I can't get it back... I did everything too fast and offered the wrong Weaver item


----------



## 13321G4

I've been experimenting using Sven as a roaming (semi-)support ganker. (Like alch pre-patch). It works well as in I manage to set up a few kills early. Having a cm on your team helps for the mana regen. Wondering what you guys think of him in this roll.

For some reason however I always seem to end up being the hardest carry on the team, (Which isn't a bad thing right?) I really try to give the early kills to the carries.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Sorry about yesterday guys - I couldn't respond to the game invites due to having to work when I got home.
> 
> Also I accidently placed the wrong item into my "New Bloom Offerings" and now I can't get it back... I did everything too fast and offered the wrong Weaver item


No worries Nixeus. We'll try again next time!

Maybe you'll get something worthwhile from the Offering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I've been experimenting using Sven as a roaming (semi-)support ganker. (Like alch pre-patch). It works well as in I manage to set up a few kills early. Having a cm on your team helps for the mana regen. Wondering what you guys think of him in this roll.
> 
> For some reason however I always seem to end up being the hardest carry on the team, (Which isn't a bad thing right?) I really try to give the early kills to the carries.


Personally not a fan of roaming Sven. He has a mana issue even with a bottle and you can't hope to get CM every game.

If you end up the hardest carry and win, whatever. If you're losing than you're probably not making space for your real carry.


----------



## jellybeans69

Ability draft is fun at some times if anyone wants to play tonight i'm in - after 18:00 GMT. (USE/EW/EA/RU) all fine for me server wise.

One of my best ability drafts y-day was drafting: Chronosphere / Maledict / Ion Shell and Natural Order (titans passive that reduces armor and magic armor). Each time i did chrono someone they died.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So after playing with several heros i am best with BloodSeeker. I know hes for noobs(which I am) and I actually did really good last game went 24-4 I tend to have a run and gun mentality, so he fits me good. Took me a minute to figure out how to counter slow/stop spells I would just cast BloodRage on the enemy and then run them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend good builds for him?


Long post but I put a lot of good info here IMO.

I have played a LOT of BloodCyka, heres my 2 cents:

For standard *ganking Bloodseeker* (aka playing the ideal method) *Urn+Halbred/SNY* with phase as your boots imo. While Bloodseeker isn't able to burst down a hero solo, especially with lvl 1 rupture (doubly so if the enemy has a TP hah), *he excels in assisting lanes in ganks*. If he shows up and has good HP from halbred/urn, he can trade hits then get that huge heal after the enemy dies. If you die and THEN they die, it doesn't matter how much damage you were doing, you still dead. The HP imo is what bloodseeker needs when played as a ganker like 2/3 role.

Force staff AFTER lvl 2/3 ulti. It literally does nothing w/ lvl 1 ulti. never rush force staff on him. It is good as like 2/3rd item though: gives him more mobility (always good, lets you escape down/up ledges and cliffs, all that fun stuff), and w/ lvl 2/3 rupture it does add a decent amount of damage on solo kills, but I usually use it more for the mobility and extra mana (bs has mana problems). I've considered orchid too, but idk if the mana regen will be superior to the HP of a halbred.

*CarryCyka means MKB/BKB.* Not his ideal role imo, but it is possible. Some people get radiance too, can be nice esp for jungling and b/c you'll get heals from creeps mid fight. But with his his damage amp, if you wanna carry, he NEEDS big dmg items, MKB and Daed come to the front of my mind. Aside from that, CarryCyka then needs a BKB immediately. Gives him that HP he desperately needs, and magic immunity of course (plus it makes you big as hell, and thats always cool, amirite?). Again, being able to trade hits well as a bloodseeker works to your advantage b/c if you score the kill you get a huge heal. So the longer youre alive the more silences you cast, dmg amps, etc. Dead blood cyka no bueno.

*Luna:*

Glaives on Luna can be good early if youre forced out of the lane so you can jungle a bit easier. I"ve also seen mid players pick up a point early for harrass, although that is situational (and mid luna isn't even that good anyway, so that is pretty rare). Otherwise 4/0/2/1 build by lvl 7 if youre lane is even halfway decent.

As someone else said, you want the YASHA with the HELM so you can actually farm. Helm solo on luna you still farm pretty slow as her glaives will do no friggin damage. You def want the manta later though. I'd get _helm first_ if my lane was HORRIBLE so that I could start stacking/jungling earlier (btw usually grab the iron will first, RARELy do you want a morbid mask first. Flat regen no matter what or 15% regen ONLY when you attack? yeah.....should be obvious). otherwise i'd try to get _yasha first._ It is also ok to sit on the helm of iron will, finish your yasha, then quick farm 900 to finish the dominator. That can be fine too.

When you are _*FORCED*_ to go _BKB FIRST_ on Luna, she is a REALLY BAD carry. I mean, really, really bad. At that point you're playing catch up hard core. Sure, if you hit a HUGE ULTI in a team fight w/ that bkb, you can come back, but if she has ONLY bkb? She does no damage aside from ulti then, and as everyone else has pointed out, Luna mid/late is VERY RELIANT on her auto attacks......when you are forced into BKB first your game is gonna suck, trust me. Especially if the other team exploits that, as your ulti has a 2 min CD and with just a bkb and no ulti.....yeah.....BKB, no ulti luna, ponder that one for a minute, think of how useful she probably is(n't).

Here's a Luna game I just played with Toxsick/Messiah. Started REALLY BAD. Bot lane lane fed, they ganked mid, I was 0/1/1 and couldn't even find a good opportunity to use my ulti for like 12 min. But it did display her ability to come back with farm and push. Kinda like a bad AM. I didn't even really do much hero damage because bot fed so hard: I was hard core farming to catch up. Had to get that yasha/bkb FAST. But if you have *midas* luna and they DONT shut you down? You WILL catch up with her, its that simple.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/493804721 Hard game b/c of feed. When Luna gets behind she is USELESS< so the midas/helm can be big comeback mechanics.

BTW I also had an early bracer/wand because of ganks and such. Sometimes you want DRUM on luna. It IS LEGIT, and in fact used to be the default build on her (with tranqs, but they're nerfed on carries now so no bueno IMO). Though with drum being nerfed AGAIN, I'm not sure how effective it still is because its almost 2k, which is the same cost of a yasha..... Its like....an alternative to early yasha. Lets you fight SOONER. So you can in theory go drum -> yasha -> bkb, skipping the helm till after. *Helm is really a farming item on luna* (so is yasha kinda, but it also gives MS/dmg/etc, its def the superior item if you had to pick 1). It's only _after_ it becomes a satanic that it does a lot lot lot for the hero. *Helm is for stacking and jungling* so your HP stays up and you can fight. If you go drum instead? Skip the helm till you get a satanic.

So the alt build I'd say is like drum -> yasha -> bkb, or even drum -> bkb -> yasha. As I said, i just sat on the bracer for awhile that game though, I think that can be pretty good as well.

Again, kinda long post but lots of decent info IMO. Read if you want, if not w/e.

PS: *Roaming Sven* is legit IMO ef. You gotta buy 2 clarities start w/ boots, then either a tango or some gg branches, however confident you feel will determine that one. Go bottle after too.

Roam to a lane, stun, get a kill, go back, Tp to a lane, rinse-repeat. Get early wand/bottle and he doesn't have as much of a mana problem.

PPS: *Terrorblade*: requires a LOT of farm, but if he gets it can dominate. Kinda reminds me of PL imo: illusion hero who needs LOTS of farm for the stats for his illusions, but if he gets it G friggin G. He is gankable though. No escapes, etc. Seems SUPER weak in the lanes, so if you gank him he is no issue. not like PL who can still farm under pressure w/ illusion army and has an invis escape w/ a huge 200+ dmg nuke at lvl 7......just seems like a weaker PL IMO.

Sunder is kinda legit though since it goes through BKB/magic immunity. Good for man fights, otherwise also underwhelming. To me just seems like a weaker PL but what do I know I never played dota 1.

He has highest base armor. naga tied for 2nd w/ ogre and BH.

*@EF:* you cannot dominate illusions.


----------



## Toxsick

MoM,Dagon,Euls,drums,SnY


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> MoM,Dagon,Euls,drums,SnY


you would build that.


----------



## RedSunRises

Hey, I was wondering if anyone here has used a Haswell Pentium (Something like the G3220) to play Dota 2... If so, how did it run on lowered settings?

PS and to clarify, I mean with just the Intel HD graphics, no GPU


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Hey, I was wondering if anyone here has used a Haswell Pentium (Something like the G3220) to play Dota 2... If so, how did it run on lowered settings?
> 
> PS and to clarify, I mean with just the Intel HD graphics, no GPU


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Aw yes, I had seen that, I guess I was looking for what kind of numbers I could expect at stock settings. Thanks though!


----------



## evilferret

Damn Red, you too fast.

Any low/med GPU should bump you up to 60FPS. Maybe consider looking for used GPU?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Hey, I was wondering if anyone here has used a Haswell Pentium (Something like the G3220) to play Dota 2... If so, how did it run on lowered settings?
> 
> PS and to clarify, I mean with just the Intel HD graphics, no GPU


I messed with a Sandy Bridge (g2020) and dota IIRC in windows 8 I was getting ~15-25 on low settings and ~20-30 in Linux

(a few times in MASSIVE AOE team fights Frame Rates would drop to ~5 but that was with me trying to do every high demand aoe ulti at once)

never had that in an actual game though.

It was definitely playable with no real problems on the integrated graphics


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I messed with a Sandy Bridge (g2020) and dota IIRC in windows 8 I was getting ~15-25 on low settings and ~20-30 in Linux
> 
> (a few times in MASSIVE AOE team fights Frame Rates would drop to ~5 but that was with me trying to do every high demand aoe ulti at once)
> 
> never had that in an actual game though.
> 
> It was definitely playable with no real problems on the integrated graphics


Ok thanks!! I appreciate the help


----------



## jellybeans69

Well this was bloody hard , given our bristle sold all his items mid game and kept trolling, still managed to win. They were holding off megas... Playing TB here


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 
> 
> Well this was bloody hard , given our bristle sold all his items mid game and kept trolling, still managed to win. They were holding off megas... Playing TB here


That only means your BB did not troll hard enough. At least he didnt buy 30 couriers and do the duckling walk to enemy's base lol

and that ember.....man he playing diretide or somethin?

I felt like butterfly in place of that daed would have served you better, or (arguably) a heart.....


----------



## jellybeans69

He was feeding them couriers mid game actually, heart wouldn't have helped against their damage much , arguably tho i could have sold my orb and got lifesteal tho. Butterfly would have been ok choice but i had to replace bkb/left money for buyback just incase , ember had one of thoses rapiers, but we killed him near end game.


----------



## redalert

Here is something different a CD tourney http://www.dotacinema.com/news/dotacinema-presents-the-xmg-captains-draft-invitational


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im sorry but Riki us so OP its not even funny. I know some people will says hes easy to counter but thats a bunch of garbage. it gets expensive to have to buy wards and Dust all the time, and they dont even last long. For instance I can pick up Riki and go 24-3 as I have many times with him. If a noob like me can get a high KD with him than he needs to be nerfed. Here is a shot of my last game, I did not so good as bloodseker, but the riki went 40 kills......


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im sorry but Riki us so OP its not even funny. I know some people will says hes easy to counter but thats a bunch of garbage. it gets expensive to have to buy wards and Dust all the time, and they dont even last long. For instance I can pick up Riki and go 24-3 as I have many times with him. If a noob like me can get a high KD with him than he needs to be nerfed. Here is a shot of my last game, I did not so good as bloodseker, but the riki went 40 kills......


Slark is worse. (Riki is a nonissue in most of my games and I play solo support)


----------



## jellybeans69

A good slark is indeed major pain in arse.


----------



## Toxsick

Alliance raped with riki against Na'Vi once.

Slark is much much better then riki.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Alliance raped with riki against Na'Vi once.
> 
> Slark is much much better then riki.


I agree. The only reason to pick Riki and not Slark is because of his AoE silence. Otherwise Slark has better snowball potential. Riki isn't a good carry in the current meta.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I agree. The only reason to pick Riki and not Slark is because of his AoE silence. Otherwise Slark has better snowball potential. Riki isn't a good carry in the current meta.


kinda!
it has been a very very long time since i have seen him in my games.. actually no one plays him in my games ever..

if anyone is intrested in this riki ownage against Navi here it is :


----------



## redalert

I'm on my phone is that the game they ran Io Riki?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I'm on my phone is that the game they ran Io Riki?


yes.


----------



## OCNKenobi

There's a ton of riki players these days, often 22-1.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Anyone here want to party up to make a run for the Red Hoof or Jade Hoof courier? I'll be available after 7PM PT if anyone wants to stack together.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Anyone here want to party up to make a run for the Red Hoof or Jade Hoof courier? I'll be available after 7PM PT if anyone wants to stack together.


Such a crap move by valve. I get punished because I have a job and kids to take care of. I know they dident have to do anything at all, but my point is having a community event and being excluded because of my lifestyle is just wrong. So only the kids who do nothing but play all day get a shot at prizes like the couriers.....


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Such a crap move by valve. I get punished because I have a job and kids to take care of. I know they dident have to do anything at all, but my point is having a community event and being excluded because of my lifestyle is just wrong. So only the kids who do nothing but play all day get a shot at prizes like the couriers.....


24hrs is not enough for some of us due to other responsibilities.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> 24hrs is not enough for some of us due to other responsibilities.


I know I agreed with you. This game is fantastic but I keep getting punished for being a responsible adult. Like last night i was playing, my kid woke up so i sat with him for less than 5 minutes while he went back to sleep. Went straight back to the game but it said I was disconnected even though i was still in game. It was less then 5 minutes.....My team was cool with it yet jnow I have to play 3 low matches.....


----------



## speedyeggtart

People found out Ursa + Wraith Knigh combo with Firecracker mines (unlmited stock) and unlimited traps = 700 million to 1.4 billion damages... got home it was fixed with new patch now combo no longer works and firecracker mines are limited to 10 available. and 5 traps..


----------



## jellybeans69

Same goes for visage exploit already fixed , i might not be able to do it, but i don't care about cosmetics


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I know I agreed with you. This game is fantastic but I keep getting punished for being a responsible adult. Like last night i was playing, my kid woke up so i sat with him for less than 5 minutes while he went back to sleep. Went straight back to the game but it said I was disconnected even though i was still in game. It was less then 5 minutes.....My team was cool with it yet jnow I have to play 3 low matches.....


I disagree. You are being punished not for being a responsible adult, but for being a irresponsible player.

Obviously you did the right thing there, but it doesn't change the fact that you did walk away from your game. The system is in place so that there is one less way for players to screw the game up for others.

Next time this happens, you may consider manually DC from your game. Some players keep unpausing if you only ask them to wait without a proper reason, but if someone DCs they don't mind the pause.


----------



## jellybeans69

Meh i've had abandons once in a while in ranked too, but i've never gotten into low prio. If i have to abandon due to any circumstances of mine i'll gladly take that punishment. At least that system keeps abandoning bads out of my normal games.


----------



## WALSRU

Enjoyed some great games with KMAC and the bunch yesterday. Nice to get snowed in at someone else's house and get my dota fix.









Edit: Team player is best player! http://dotabuff.com/matches/501520727


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I know I agreed with you. This game is fantastic but I keep getting punished for being a responsible adult. Like last night i was playing, my kid woke up so i sat with him for less than 5 minutes while he went back to sleep. Went straight back to the game but it said I was disconnected even though i was still in game. It was less then 5 minutes.....My team was cool with it yet jnow I have to play 3 low matches.....


You can play low priority matches against bots btw, just set them to easy pick a push hero and push mid and win in 10 minutes. A lot less of a hassle.
If you don't move for 5 minutes your game autodisconnects you - I got my first abandon that way


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Enjoyed some great games with KMAC and the bunch yesterday. Nice to get snowed in at someone else's house and get my dota fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Team player is best player! http://dotabuff.com/matches/501520727


oh here you are!

baileys with some coffee?


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah, don't forget the Kalua!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I disagree. You are being punished not for being a responsible adult, but for being a irresponsible player.
> 
> Obviously you did the right thing there, but it doesn't change the fact that you did walk away from your game. The system is in place so that there is one less way for players to screw the game up for others.
> 
> Next time this happens, you may consider manually DC from your game. Some players keep unpausing if you only ask them to wait without a proper reason, but if someone DCs they don't mind the pause.


I'm a parent, so because of this I am at a disadvantage? I see your point, but this forcing you to commit without exception is just irritating. My main point in my earlier statement is valve seems to reward the no-lifers. In each of the events I have been apart of so far, they reward those who spent the most time on the game. Those that can grind away for hours, because they have no job or responsibilities. All im asking is maybe make prizes for those of us who can only play 1 hour a day or less also available to get prizes(rare couriers in this case)

I enjoy the game immensely and just want a little fairness. Not a super big deal, im not going to protest or go on strike, just voicing my complaints is all. I may sound a bit whiney, but im sure al the dads in here (if theirs any besides me) will sympathize.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yeah, don't forget the Kalua!


We should play more games with KMAC and stuff, maybe a full stack.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I may sound a bit whiney


Yes


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> We should play more games with KMAC and stuff, maybe a full stack.


Sign me up


----------



## WALSRU

My next opening to play is probably 2/21 and 2/28. Maybe we should make one of those an inhouse night.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yes


What a constructive comment, such a great member and contributor to the community. Your probably one of the jobless bums i'm referring too.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I'm a parent, so because of this I am at a disadvantage? I see your point, but this forcing you to commit without exception is just irritating. My main point in my earlier statement is valve seems to reward the no-lifers. In each of the events I have been apart of so far, they reward those who spent the most time on the game. Those that can grind away for hours, because they have no job or responsibilities. All im asking is maybe make prizes for those of us who can only play 1 hour a day or less also available to get prizes(rare couriers in this case)
> 
> I enjoy the game immensely and just want a little fairness. Not a super big deal, im not going to protest or go on strike, just voicing my complaints is all. I may sound a bit whiney, but im sure al the dads in here (if theirs any besides me) will sympathize.


Just buy the courier if you really want it. The time needed to get one of the fancy couriers is negative business if you have a decent job.

Also all those people grinding items is dropping the market price so it helps people who just buy items instead of grinding them.

It's a smart business plan. Valve makes money off the people who farm items (who probably don't buy items) and those who buy items.

You either spend time or money.

Volvo is making the base Redhoof courier drop so I'm expecting everybody to get the base version at least (or super cheap, it was trading for 1-2keys last night).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> My next opening to play is probably 2/21 and 2/28. Maybe we should make one of those an inhouse night.


Why you no invite me? We are drunk Doto buddies!

Set up an inhouse Walrus! I would try to set it up but finalizing my move.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> What a constructive comment, such a great member and contributor to the community. Your probably one of the jobless bums i'm referring too.


Swing and a miss my man. As a fellow adult it's just not something worth complaining about. It is the state of online gaming and especially mobas. You were in a lose-lose situation and you chose wisely so accept the e-consequences.


----------



## TFL Replica

Like many others, by the time I started fighting the year beast, the exploits had already been patched. Scraped enough tokens together to get the Redhoof courier and a bunch of other items though.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Like many others, by the time I started fighting the year beast, the exploits had already been patched. Scraped enough tokens together to get the Redhoof courier and a bunch of other items though.


Even without the exploits getting the jade isn't so hard with a half stack. Just spend the minimal ingots to get the 1st or 2nd tier Jade rewards.

I got more Jade from multiple 2-3 min runs for 250-500 Jade than S Rank getting 3500 using the exploit. Getting S rank takes too long and the next tier above it just returns so little.

So who wants to stack when the Beast returns?

Edit: I think everybody in my stack with Ramz yesterday got a Redhoof. I just bought a Jadehoof and have a set now.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I'm a parent, so because of this I am at a disadvantage? I see your point, but this forcing you to commit without exception is just irritating. My main point in my earlier statement is valve seems to reward the no-lifers. In each of the events I have been apart of so far, they reward those who spent the most time on the game. Those that can grind away for hours, because they have no job or responsibilities. All im asking is maybe make prizes for those of us who can only play 1 hour a day or less also available to get prizes(rare couriers in this case)
> 
> I enjoy the game immensely and just want a little fairness. Not a super big deal, im not going to protest or go on strike, just voicing my complaints is all. I may sound a bit whiney, but im sure al the dads in here (if theirs any besides me) will sympathize.


Don't get us (yes, us, all of us) wrong here. We might not be dads but we are all adults and sometimes have things to attend to. Might not be as much as a dad but hey, everyone got his own crap to take care of.

As far as game rewards go, I agree with EF that if you are really fond of certain item reward, but with a job (or a kid, whatever it is that takes your time, really) or anything else that makes you too busy to farm for it, by all means please take the option of going to steam market and buying it directly. Most of the time, these dota farming fest can't even match minimum wage value unless the event has a special price of first place you are just THAT GOOD to get it, or sometimes getting lucky enough to get the rarer RNG item.

I understand your frustration about rewards for players with limited time. I myself barely play over 5 games a week and I always wish I could play more than that, go back to my college years and just play whenever I didn't have class. But we are beyond that now. I have a busy job. You have a job and a kid. You need to realize the fact that real life will only be getting in your way of gaming more and more as you age and there's nothing you can do about it. Complaining about a game company that give more rewards to frequent players just sounds strange to me.


----------



## Ramzinho

YES WE DID IT








ME my wife, EF, Spam, and Slickzz made it to the 10% and we got the geuine redhoof.. such a happy time


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Even without the exploits getting the jade isn't so hard with a half stack. Just spend the minimal ingots to get the 1st or 2nd tier Jade rewards.
> 
> I got more Jade from multiple 2-3 min runs for 250-500 Jade than S Rank getting 3500 using the exploit. Getting S rank takes too long and the next tier above it just returns so little.
> 
> So who wants to stack when the Beast returns?
> 
> Edit: I think everybody in my stack with Ramz yesterday got a Redhoof. I just bought a Jadehoof and have a set now.


Yeah, that's pretty much how I did it (sans a stack). Most folks had spent all their ingots by then, so we just inflicted 100k damage (250 jade tokens) as fast as possible, and then allowed the beast kill to us. Every once in a while I got teammates with ingots, which allowed for a couple of 500k damage runs (600 tokens).


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty much how I did it (sans a stack). Most folks had spent all their ingots by then, so we just inflicted 100k damage (250 jade tokens) as fast as possible, and then allowed the beast kill to us. Every once in a while I got teammates with ingots, which allowed for a couple of 500k damage runs (600 tokens).


To be honest though, whats the point of doing the 500k runs? I imagine it's going to take more than 5x the time for 100k runs (because burst damage is always the best in the first few seconds.)


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> To be honest though, whats the point of doing the 500k runs? I imagine it's going to take more than 5x the time for 100k runs (because burst damage is always the best in the first few seconds.)


I'm not sure. Since I was solo queuing, every match was different in terms of the heroes used and the amount of ingots spent (which ranged from 0 to ridiculous).


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> YES WE DID IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME my wife, EF, Spam, and Slickzz made it to the 10% and we got the geuine redhoof.. such a happy time


good work


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Did anyone get awarded more than one? I got one Redhoof and I'm not sure if it was from a game with ef or my co-worker...


----------



## jellybeans69

I've heard of people getting two @ Playdota


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I've heard of people getting two @ Playdota


ef just confirmed he received 2 Redhoofs, combined with a few Jadehoofs.... I think he now has a horse farm and may try to breed immortal hoofs (half red/jadehoofs)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> ef just confirmed he received 2 Redhoofs, combined with a few Jadehoofs.... I think he now has a horse farm and may try to breed immortal hoofs (half red/jadehoofs)


The price is fluxing crazy earlier for the Jadehoofs. It dipped to 9 dollars last night and I got lucky picking up a few. Being greedy trying to sell my extra one now.

Hopefully my bet on ingots pays off tonight or I'll be a sad ferret.


----------



## HarrisLam

wow....

I can't believe valve nerfed the year beast game to the ground....


----------



## EliteReplay

hi, is Shadow Fiend a good heroe? i really like the look of it... not very friend of shiny heroes tho lol

i like that he has a range attack and seem to be very scary


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> hi, is Shadow Fiend a good heroe? i really like the look of it... not very friend of shiny heroes tho lol
> 
> i like that he has a range attack and seem to be very scary


Yes he can be very strong!
he's raze do require some skill i think in most cases. but its more about the right click into late i guess.
almost most of the time >gank>death i've seen alot of these mid campers or "Mirana mid campers" who are prolly afraid to lose theyre games lol.
hes remodel should come soon also! i do think its needed.
the thing that is important is the creep blocking. dendi has a video of this where he says its very importent to creep block as shadowfiend, and other hero's to obiously but i do really think its more important for shadowfiend. since he doesn't have alot of Damage at lvl1.

if your intrested..


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yes he can be very strong!
> he's raze do require some skill i think in most cases. but its more about the right click into late i guess.
> almost most of the time >gank>death i've seen alot of these mid campers or "Mirana mid campers" who are prolly afraid to lose theyre games lol.
> hes remodel should come soon also! i do think its needed.
> the thing that is important is the creep blocking. dendi has a video of this where he says its very importent to creep block as shadowfiend, and other hero's to obiously but i do really think its more important for shadowfiend. since he doesn't have alot of Damage at lvl1.
> 
> if your intrested..


gonna check this video when i get home... what do you mean by remodel?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> gonna check this video when i get home... what do you mean by remodel?


A visual upgrade. He looks kind of bland at the moment.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> A visual upgrade. He looks kind of bland at the moment.


but how do you know thats gonna happen? i hope they keep it as the original theme as posible... like it how it is.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> but how do you know thats gonna happen? i hope they keep it as the original theme as posible... like it how it is.



he needs he's swagg backk.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> he needs he's swagg backk.


wow looks like SPAWN


----------



## redalert

I heard that there gonna change his name back to Nevermore like in Dota 1.


----------



## evilferret

I'm hoping they use the SF artwork they had before and give him an Arcana a la Terrorblade.



Want to play all SF all mid and have them color coordinated like the Power Rangers.


----------



## Toxsick

from the looks of it he will have wings now.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yes he can be very strong!
> he's raze do *require some skill* i think in most cases. but its more about the right click into late i guess.
> 
> the thing that is important is the creep blocking. dendi has a video of this where he says its very importent to creep block as shadowfiend, and other hero's to obiously but i do really think its more important for shadowfiend. since he doesn't have alot of Damage at lvl1.


require SOME skill?

I hope you mean A LOT OF skills.....

I know you play him very well but hey









Is the roshan plague ward trick fixed yet?


----------



## redalert

It was supposed to be fixed, I havent seen anyone try to do the ward trick since it got patched.


----------



## SeventhSanctum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> he needs he's swagg backk.


He looks really awesome on that screenshot, I wish they'd work on Zeus tho. He has a lot to desire as a design.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> require SOME skill?
> 
> I hope you mean A LOT OF skills.....
> 
> I know you play him very well but hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the roshan plague ward trick fixed yet?


Yes. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> He looks really awesome on that screenshot, I wish they'd work on Zeus tho. He has a lot to desire as a design.


Yea kinda..


----------



## EliteReplay

but what do you guys mean with skills? as far as i know are equal just they play different rolls etc.


----------



## SeventhSanctum

Anyone from europe that wants to play together?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> but what do you guys mean with skills? as far as i know are equal just they play different rolls etc.


Some heroes have skill shots. SF's nukes are all skill shots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> Anyone from europe that wants to play together?


It'll help if you list what time you play and your MMR. Also join the OCN channel to get a guild invite.


----------



## SeventhSanctum

I played 1296 hours of dota 2 plus Warcraft 3 Defense of the Ancients for around 3 years. My rank is 4200 but lately only losing so it's 4035 now.
I'll try to join the OCN club.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> I played 1296 hours of dota 2 plus Warcraft 3 Defense of the Ancients for around 3 years. My rank is 4200 but lately only losing so it's 4035 now.
> I'll try to join the OCN club.


What time do you normally play?

PM me or Red Alert when you're in game and we'll add you the guild or idle in the OCN chatroom until somebody adds you.


----------



## SeventhSanctum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> What time do you normally play?
> 
> PM me or Red Alert when you're in game and we'll add you the guild or idle in the OCN chatroom until somebody adds you.


I usually play around the afternoon and at around 9:30 pm UK time. My steam is on my profile on OCN.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> I usually play around the afternoon and at around 9:30 pm UK time. My steam is on my profile on OCN.


8:00-11:00 UK on Weekdays feel free to whisper me/add me to friends i'm almost always in OCN channel at those times

"# %%%%" - http://steamcommunity.com/id/jellybeans69/ - incase anyone else from OCN hasn't added me yet i can play on USE/EW/EA/RU servers
2,3k hours played of Dota 2 , 0 hours of Dota 1 , and about 2-3 years of HoN since early
Currently at 4190 mmr.


----------



## kmac20

KMAC:

Single handily increasing the stats of Yasha on all heroes.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> KMAC:
> 
> Single handily increasing the stats of Yasha on all heroes.


dat void yasha doe


----------



## Swisser

Hey guys, been playing DOTA 2 for a while now, dabbled a little in the original.

I am looking for a solid group to stack with so hit me up on steam if you are interested!

WIll also idle in the OCN DOTA 2 chat channel while on.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197965958881/


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> KMAC:
> 
> Single handily increasing the stats of Yasha on all heroes.


PROOF


----------



## Dimaggio1103

anyone grouping up for the beast later?

So I have realized im only good with agility hero's. Bloodseeker, riki, razor, slark, Drow ect. I know thats because im still new, so should I stick with these untill im more experianced, in order to keep my win/loss ratio good? Or take the hit to my record and force my self to learn others now?


----------



## gonX

Anyone 4500+ in EU willing to play with me? I want to try what it's like on the higher tiers. I get really bored here, but I'm slowly moving upwards.


----------



## Toxsick

Anyone doing some year of the beast? i wanna try to get some 3.5K jade tokens per run.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Anyone 4500+ in EU willing to play with me? I want to try what it's like on the higher tiers. I get really bored here, but I'm slowly moving upwards.


Hope you find a good stack.

Me and Ramz looking for a stack to do the beast with.


----------



## TFL Replica

Which Ingot preset are you planning on playing?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Which Ingot preset are you planning on playing?


Planning to do the 2.5K runs. Me and Ramz hoping to do at least 5-6 runs tomorrow.


----------



## TFL Replica

I don't even have enough Ingots for one 2.5k run.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I don't even have enough Ingots for one 2.5k run.


Not sure if its worth it now but I just bought the ignots.

Prices for ingots just doubled in the last hr.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Got a decent score on random team. In hind sight drow setup was not the wisest. lol


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Got a decent score on random team. In hind sight drow setup was not the wisest. lol


Drop Troll/Riki/Tiny and add Sniper/Naix/ Necro or WR.


----------



## TFL Replica

So do you guys spend your jade tokens on lots of Bloom Baskets, or do you go for the larger rewards?


----------



## HarrisLam

we do the top tier 2500 ingot runs, and can consistently get 2750jades (hoping to get 3500 though), of course aiming for the highest reward you can get. That's where the money's at bro!


----------



## Toxsick

anyone can confirm the event is still running until 20th?

read it on reddit..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Drop Troll/Riki/Tiny and add Sniper/Naix/ Necro or WR.


Was random teams, its luck of the draw if I get someone good. Almost 4 million was good IMO.

Anyone got any good builds for terror-blade? I have been experimenting with him. Not too bad or too good, but I feel I could learn to dominate with him.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Was random teams, its luck of the draw if I get someone good. Almost 4 million was good IMO.
> 
> Anyone got any good builds for terror-blade? I have been experimenting with him. Not too bad or too good, but I feel I could learn to dominate with him.


If the event happens again this weekend save up some ingots and message me.

Just did an easy 20 mil run with Tox. Could have had 25 mil if we didn't lose control at the end.


----------



## TFL Replica

With no time left to earn any more ingots, I jumped in with 1000. First time I've actually survived until the beast runs away, and with a random team no less.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If the event happens again this weekend save up some ingots and message me.
> 
> Just did an easy 20 mil run with Tox. Could have had 25 mil if we didn't lose control at the end.


how


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how


Join me this weekend and maybe we'll hit 30 mil with the new strat.

I keep missing out on the 1%. Tox, if we didn't mess up that last combo I think we would have gotten a Jadehoof.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With no time left to earn any more ingots, I jumped in with 1000. First time I've actually survived until the beast runs away, and with a random team no less.


This lineup is probably the safest to get to 10 mil with the option to try for the hi score. Running this lineup stack/random hasn't failed me yet for S rank.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Join me this weekend and maybe we'll hit 30 mil with the new strat.
> 
> I keep missing out on the 1%. Tox, if we didn't mess up that last combo I think we would have gotten a Jadehoof.


yeah we did for sure. my last death ****es us all. im farming my ingots now.. want to get 10/15K for this weekend!
so i can go back to study again lol.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> yeah we did for sure. my last death ****es us all. im farming my ingots now.. want to get 10/15K for this weekend!
> so i can go back to study again lol.


Somebody get this man a Scythe of Vyse before he goes mad!

I need to stop opening my boxes. If I get another Axe item I might go mad. Unless Doto telling me to main him...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Somebody get this man a Scythe of Vyse before he goes mad!
> 
> I need to stop opening my boxes. If I get another Axe item I might go mad. Unless Doto telling me to main him...


I thought we were selling the Bloom Bounty boxes?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I thought we were selling the Bloom Bounty boxes?


The boxes keep asking me to open them. I have to do it.

Been opening 1 for every 1 I sell.


----------



## Toxsick

if i get another duplicate, i might call gaben.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I thought we were selling the Bloom Bounty boxes?


Stop talking to that guy. He heard voices.

But seriously though, I too am pissed off about the recent price drop of the bounty chest. It's simply too much. It's now quite consistently lower than $3. At my current skill level, I can only get 5mil consistently (2750 jade). That makes each run roughly $1 worth. If I end up selling all my chests for current prices, I'd rather farm my items through working in real life.

And the coming event in the weekend isn't going to help.....

I kept my 1 chest from last event, and will be keeping however many I get from the next, for a month or two. If the situation doesn't change, I will consider opening them myself.


----------



## jellybeans69

Sell Seals instead - 1.02e / each


----------



## evilferret

Seals was the way to go for awhile until the prices averaged between all the Jade rewards.

If anybody got lucky with the ward recipes they could have made a killing.

500 jade recipe -> 1.5 USD each.

I just want to hit the 1%. Any other items I get is just gravy. Play the Steam market more aggressively with me Harris. It's fun!


----------



## Toxsick

Dagon team failed.. LOL


----------



## evilferret

Well the Bloom boxes got nerfed.

I sold mine before the price drop and bought them back cheaper and hoping Volvo reverts the "fix".

Anybody got a cheap Vyse/Dagon they wanna trade for?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Hey guys!

i'm looking for a champion green prismatic gem to change the color of my TB set.

Anyone trading one?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Well the Bloom boxes got nerfed.
> 
> I sold mine before the price drop and bought them back cheaper and hoping Volvo reverts the "fix".
> 
> Anybody got a cheap Vyse/Dagon they wanna trade for?


WHAT??

oh come the ef on!!! What the F did they do this time?

After this one, I might just never join in the mini-games they introduce ever again. Whats the point. Bug fixing I understand, but nerfs upon nerfs is just not cool.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> WHAT??
> 
> oh come the ef on!!! What the F did they do this time?
> 
> After this one, I might just never join in the mini-games they introduce ever again. Whats the point. Bug fixing I understand, but nerfs upon nerfs is just not cool.


ROFL they unnerfed the box. Let's see how long it stays unnerfed.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> ROFL they unnerfed the box. Let's see how long it stays unnerfed.


http://gaben.tv/


----------



## SeventhSanctum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Dagon team failed.. LOL


Dagon Team is fun but it never works.


----------



## FelixLegend

http://dotabuff.com/matches/453590329

This an example where multiple Dagon works. However, it seems that any more than double Dagon is a detrimental team gold investment.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FelixLegend*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/453590329
> 
> This an example where multiple Dagon works. However, it seems that any more than double Dagon is a detrimental team gold investment.


lel, we knew about that. we lost the game when they had a heart on meepo. the gamee was for funs.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FelixLegend*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/453590329
> 
> This an example where multiple Dagon works. However, it seems that any more than double Dagon is a detrimental team gold investment.


Wouldn't multiple sheep sticks been safer?


----------



## FelixLegend

Oh, indeed. But, since Weaver was doing so well, they probably thought to have more fun because a lv1 Dagon is cheaper than a stick.


----------



## redalert

wow thats alot of people in the OCN channel might be a record


----------



## evilferret

Red, soon we shall rule the world with our numbers!

And Beast returns yet again.


----------



## scooter.jay

Got a jadehoof


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Got a jadehoof


Well that It's all in that LAST RUN... 19.5M worked i guess... you've to thank EF for that Last second ULTI that counted


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Got a jadehoof


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Well that It's all in that LAST RUN... 19.5M worked i guess... you've to thank EF for that Last second ULTI that counted


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Got a jadehoof


WOW... I'm going to check to see if I got one...LOL... I remember Candy kept saying a few thousand more...









EDIT: Confirmed that I got a Jadehoof! Congrats and Thank-you to team mates ef, Ramzinho, Candy, and scooterjay for us being the top 1% on our Bloom Beast run!!


----------



## evilferret

Did not expect a Jadehoof for that run.

Guess the average dropped a lot with the new ball attacks.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Hey guys, new to this thread (at least I don't think I've posted in it before...) and would love to get some games in with you guys some time. Feel free to add me on steam: Jermasaurus.


----------



## Toxsick

i had 2 redhoofs for no reason, i traded the other one for ingots..


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> Hey guys, new to this thread (at least I don't think I've posted in it before...) and would love to get some games in with you guys some time. Feel free to add me on steam: Jermasaurus.


Join the OCN channel and ask for a Guild invite.

Also posting the time you play, server and MMR would help matching you up to other people easier.

If anybody got extra parcels of ingots let me know.

Damn you Tox for taking all the freebie parcels!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Join the OCN channel and ask for a Guild invite.
> 
> Also posting the time you play, server and MMR would help matching you up to other people easier.
> 
> If anybody got extra parcels of ingots let me know.
> 
> Damn you Tox for taking all the freebie parcels!


I think I have 400 extra ignots...i'll send them to you for distribution for stacks...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Join the OCN channel and ask for a Guild invite.
> 
> Also posting the time you play, server and MMR would help matching you up to other people easier.
> 
> If anybody got extra parcels of ingots let me know.
> 
> Damn you Tox for taking all the freebie parcels!


alot of people dont seem to use them.. i had several guys who had like 10+ of them. and they gave it! they didnt play year of the beast anyways


----------



## offroadz

is their a way to give people the ingots I got almost 20k of them


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> is their a way to give people the ingots I got almost 20k of them


i dont think there's a way to give them away. they will vanish on 25th. and the unspent jade tokens will be spend on goods, was in the blog today.


----------



## offroadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i dont think there's a way to give them away. they will vanish on 25th. and the unspent jade tokens will be spend on goods, was in the blog today.


that's to bad so many going to waste.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> that's to bad so many going to waste.


damn dude.. i would waste that.. you can get some sick items of that.. or 3K chests that will go up in prices soon.. 2$ atm.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> damn dude.. i would waste that.. you can get some sick items of that.. or 3K chests that will go up in prices soon.. 2$ atm.


You should have joined us tox.. if i pick up enough ingots. i'm going to go for 3.5K runs again trying to get another jadehoof







.... see ya on steam man.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> You should have joined us tox.. if i pick up enough ingots. i'm going to go for 3.5K runs again trying to get another jadehoof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... see ya on steam man.


Traded al my jadehoofs for stupid ingots.. lol..


----------



## Jermasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Join the OCN channel and ask for a Guild invite.
> Also posting the time you play, server and MMR would help matching you up to other people easier.


For sure, will do.
I'm in the Eastern time zone and usually play from ~8-12pm EST.
MMR isn't all that great at ~2500, but I'm learning and getting better.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> For sure, will do.
> I'm in the Eastern time zone and usually play from ~8-12pm EST.
> MMR isn't all that great at ~2500, but I'm learning and getting better.


Alot of people are on at that time. If I see you in the OCN channel I will send you the invite. My name is the same OCN not that ever play, I watch tourney games for the most part.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Alot of people are on at that time. If I see you in the OCN channel I will send you the invite. My name is the same OCN not that ever play, I watch tourney games for the most part.


Solid, thanks!


----------



## redalert

Ember just added to CM today. I saw the CD tourney today pretty entertaining some sniper, Warlock and WD action.


----------



## HarrisLam

Yes red. Thanks son of Magnus and Loader for saving my rares.

My last 2 rares.....


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Late last night, I thought I qued up with some OCN member for some beast runs... found out later they were all Reddit people asking me what is OCN...









Anyhow... "Free to Play" Movie is coming out March 18th...

http://store.steampowered.com/app/245550/

Was hoping it would be on the weekend so I can make a road trip to SF for the premier...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Late last night, I thought I qued up with some OCN member for some beast runs... found out later they were all Reddit people asking me what is OCN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow... "Free to Play" Movie is coming out March 18th...
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/245550/
> 
> Was hoping it would be on the weekend so I can make a road trip to SF for the premier...


Get more people to join us!

The sets coming out with the F2P movie is kinda eh.

Link to the trailer.


----------



## evilferret

Missed the cutoff for Jade by 500k.









And event is over. Hopefully we'll go back to complaining about all pick.


----------



## HarrisLam

D:

Oh well, it was really fun. That countdown totally made the best moment of the week









Thanks everyone that joined!!

Now if only I can spend my remaining favor...... I believe I have enough minutes to earn enough Jades to my next chest...


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> D:
> 
> Oh well, it was really fun. That countdown totally made the best moment of the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone that joined!!
> 
> Now if only I can spend my remaining favor...... I believe I have enough minutes to earn enough Jades to my next chest...


Was fun thanks to all


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> D:
> 
> Oh well, it was really fun. That countdown totally made the best moment of the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone that joined!!
> 
> Now if only I can spend my remaining favor...... I believe I have enough minutes to earn enough Jades to my next chest...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Was fun thanks to all


Watching the timer go down while we were searching was the highlight of the day. So much excitement!

GG guys. Hopefully next event we'll organize better.


----------



## HarrisLam

I know right, especially when you just KNOW you don't have enough time. Every game we've had before that took at least 3 minutes to search, and we were like 40 seconds short.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Am I the only one that didn't really enjoy the year beast thing? I just ended up playing ranked matches the entire time it was on, played one year beast game in a party with scoot and just thought it was a bit boring, looking forward to everyone getting back to regular pub games.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Am I the only one that didn't really enjoy the year beast thing? I just ended up playing ranked matches the entire time it was on, played one year beast game in a party with scoot and just thought it was a bit boring, looking forward to everyone getting back to regular pub games.


for me it wasnt fun. all i did was farming the bloom bounty chests and traded it for scythe of vyse.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Yea, it was a bit grindy, fun for the first couple times, and then once people figured out the strats, it was just a little too boring...


----------



## ObscureParadox

It just felt like hitting the same thing over and over again for 20mins without a very rewarding result. (I know what many of you dirty minded people are thinking now, don't







)

I did like frostivus or whatever it was called as it was a bit different and required more teamwork and strategy.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Am I the only one that didn't really enjoy the year beast thing? I just ended up playing ranked matches the entire time it was on, played one year beast game in a party with scoot and just thought it was a bit boring, looking forward to everyone getting back to regular pub games.


I didn't mind the beast. It was a positioning practice mode for me.

Going to sound bad but the higher MMR players played the beast mode better on average than lower MMR people.

Small things better players do automatically makes the mode a lot easier.

I just took the mode as practice. Got to work on my stutter step, positioning, multi hero combo coordination and cooldown/mana management.

And Tox lies, he loves doing beast mode with me!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I just took the mode as practice. Got to work on my stutter step, positioning, multi hero combo coordination and cooldown/mana management.


I think you missed "Eye Sight" in the list of things

"is he bonded? I can't tell.."










And......OMG.......dat crazy shenanigans


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I think you missed "Eye Sight" in the list of things
> 
> "is he bonded? I can't tell.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And......OMG.......dat crazy shenanigans


I have small eyes, its hard to see!

Dunno, I had fun with beast but I only stacked with OCN guys.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I didn't mind the beast. It was a positioning practice mode for me.
> 
> Going to sound bad but the higher MMR players played the beast mode better on average than lower MMR people.
> 
> Small things better players do automatically makes the mode a lot easier.
> 
> I just took the mode as practice. Got to work on my stutter step, positioning, multi hero combo coordination and cooldown/mana management.
> 
> And Tox lies, he loves doing beast mode with me!


For me it was force staff training


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is EU server good if you play for NA? I cant stand playing US servers. last 7 games i have lost because its full of SA junk.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is EU server good if you play for NA? I cant stand playing US servers. last 7 games i have lost because its full of SA junk.


EU has more the Russians which might just be as bad.

I get about 140 ping to EU W so it is playable.

Going to sound counter-intuitive but try playing on SA servers. The MMR is so inflated there that its like low priority.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> EU has more the Russians which might just be as bad.
> 
> I get about 140 ping to EU W so it is playable.
> 
> Going to sound counter-intuitive but try playing on SA servers. The MMR is so inflated there that its like low priority.


Do they play East or West.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do they play East or West.


Russians seems to be on both EU W/E. The Russian server isn't in Russia, it's more like EU N so a lot of Russians get better ping on EU servers.

Same deal with US E and SA players. Most of them get better ping to our server.

Why not try US W? I noticed less SA players but more SEA players which again could just be as bad.

I still think farming weaker regions is the way to go. Those RU/SA people come to my server? Well I'll go to theirs! Once you farm enough MMR and return to your normal region you should have bypassed all the randoms.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Russians seems to be on both EU W/E. The Russian server isn't in Russia, it's more like EU N so a lot of Russians get better ping on EU servers.
> 
> Same deal with US E and SA players. Most of them get better ping to our server.
> 
> Why not try US W? I noticed less SA players but more SEA players which again could just be as bad.
> 
> I still think farming weaker regions is the way to go. Those RU/SA people come to my server? Well I'll go to theirs! Once you farm enough MMR and return to your normal region you should have bypassed all the randoms.


I always random and play best of the situation.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I always random and play best of the situation.


I meant random weaker players. MMR is somewhat region locked since most people will play in their area consistently.

What I'm suggesting is farm MMR in weaker areas so when you return to your usual server you'll be ranked with better players and hopefully see less bad SA/RU players.

The problem really comes from MMR being somewhat region locked. Those SA/RU's are probably good on their servers its just when they're on US/EU their MMR isn't reflective of their actual skill compared to that server's players.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I meant random weaker players. MMR is somewhat region locked since most people will play in their area consistently.
> 
> What I'm suggesting is farm MMR in weaker areas so when you return to your usual server you'll be ranked with better players and hopefully see less bad SA/RU players.
> 
> The problem really comes from MMR being somewhat region locked. Those SA/RU's are probably good on their servers its just when they're on US/EU their MMR isn't reflective of their actual skill compared to that server's players.


That makes perfect sense. They probably have similar MMR as me but earned it playing with less skilled opponents in SA servers.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That makes perfect sense. They probably have similar MMR as me but earned it playing with less skilled opponents in SA servers.


Try playing on other servers if you don't mind the ping. The skill variances is interesting even at my MMR.

I have a feeling it's due to server population. The higher populated servers should have less skill variance between MMR ratings.

Is Dota dev forums down for anybody else too?

And where is Doc? I want another inhouse!


----------



## jellybeans69

If anything most of russians are fine i meat on both EW/EA servers occasional bad is as often as english or spanish speaking bad's.


----------



## iamonlykidding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> If anything most of russians are fine i meat on both EW/EA servers occasional bad is as often as english or spanish speaking bad's.


Russians tend to be better players than they get credit for. It may be luck, but all of them who I've played with have been equally skilled or better than the rest of my team. I've had worse luck with SA players joining US games. Again, it's probably just luck (bad, in this case) but every time I've had a SA player on my team they either fed intentionally or were just really, really awful.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> If anything most of russians are fine i meat on both EW/EA servers occasional bad is as often as english or spanish speaking bad's.


Jelly aren't you EU? I kinda expect the RU players to be better over there than SA players just on ping alone.

Just wanted to clarify; talking about players who play a majority of their games on RU/SA. If a Russian plays 80% of his ranked games on EU/US. He's a EU/US player to me. I consider where you got your MMR to be your country of origin since your MMR is reflective of your skill vs players on that server.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> And where is Doc? I want another inhouse!


Hey ef, things have gotten nutso crazy for me several international trips, and too much work mean I don't even remember the last time I turned on my gaming rig...and it looks like it s gonna be a while before I'm back on too, sorry man I miss it, between work and family I'm out of time


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I think the biggest problem is early game. If you get past that without feeding you have a fun game.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Jelly aren't you EU? I kinda expect the RU players to be better over there than SA players just on ping alone.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify; talking about players who play a majority of their games on RU/SA. If a Russian plays 80% of his ranked games on EU/US. He's a EU/US player to me. I consider where you got your MMR to be your country of origin since your MMR is reflective of your skill vs players on that server.


Yes i'm EU though i occasionally q for USE as well rarely though, i like my ping under 100. I also can speak russian which is sometimes a help.







I meet good russian players quite often too


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Hey ef, things have gotten nutso crazy for me several international trips, and too much work mean I don't even remember the last time I turned on my gaming rig...and it looks like it s gonna be a while before I'm back on too, sorry man I miss it, between work and family I'm out of time


We will be here when you get time lol


----------



## redalert

Any of you guys in the EU wanting to see a big Dota Lan tourney http://www.joindota.com/en/news/16041-jd-and-esl-partner-for-esl-one-frankfurt


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Hey ef, things have gotten nutso crazy for me several international trips, and too much work mean I don't even remember the last time I turned on my gaming rig...and it looks like it s gonna be a while before I'm back on too, sorry man I miss it, between work and family I'm out of time


Let us know when you're back in the saddle.

Best wishes!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I started following Dota 2 Pro teams more then a year ago right after TI2 and i must say they are a mess right now. So many players changing teams a such no wonder Navi is still a favorite.


----------



## HarrisLam

Agreed, not to mention the even worse "team-name changes". GOD.....

For NaVi to win TI4, all they need to do is kick XBOX out


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Agreed, not to mention the even worse "team-name changes". GOD.....
> 
> For NaVi to win TI4, all they need to do is kick XBOX out


Xbox isnt the bad one in the team.


----------



## ObscureParadox

I thought his name was Xboxt or did I get that wrong?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I thought his name was Xboxt or did I get that wrong?


Casters call him xbox, but translating from cyrilic it's "HVOST" aka translation - tail.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Agreed, not to mention the even worse "team-name changes". GOD.....
> 
> For NaVi to win TI4, all they need to do is kick XBOX out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Xbox isnt the bad one in the team.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I thought his name was Xboxt or did I get that wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Casters call him xbox, but translating from cyrilic it's "HVOST" aka translation - tail.


Microsoft should have him on their payroll.... all that advertisng and name mentions because of him.


----------



## ebduncan

I cannot hold any predictions for TI 4 yet.

We will see, what the final team composition ends up being. To much guess work right now.


----------



## redalert

Yeah still a bit early plus I would expect another patch before TI4 in the spring.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Microsoft should have him on their payroll.... all that advertisng and name mentions because of him.


Xboct, i guess tobi spelled it wrong the whole time. i actually dont see hovost in that but w/e.


----------



## jellybeans69

On a side note decided to start a new account to play support only (i never ever play support







) Game before my last one, supporting am on short against solo phoenix. 13 minutes in AM has both his BF and Treads, phoenix is level 4 while am 7 / me 5. I bet that phoenix hated me after the game.









http://dotabuff.com/players/167257042


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Xbox isnt the bad one in the team.


Who do you think it is to blame?

To me dendi and puppey are the 2 cores of NV. Funn1k and kuro don't shine as much but I don't remember much of the times they screw up either. Xbox on the other hand....

Don't know, they as a team used to be fine, but they are struggling quite a lot lately. Maybe it's the relatively new meta at work, but overall when I watch their games, it just seems to me that Xbox dies quite a bit even with fair amount of support


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Who do you think it is to blame?
> 
> To me dendi and puppey are the 2 cores of NV. Funn1k and kuro don't shine as much but I don't remember much of the times they screw up either. Xbox on the other hand....
> 
> Don't know, they as a team used to be fine, but they are struggling quite a lot lately. Maybe it's the relatively new meta at work, but overall when I watch their games, it just seems to me that Xbox dies quite a bit even with fair amount of support


Na'Vi is in a slump. just like Alliance was when they won TI3 after it they lost almost all theyre games.navi is almost out of theyre leauge right now.
i think they lost x3 games in a row which is rare to happen for navi but it happends. im just saying you cant be the best forever. well maybe dendi can, but as a team there will be always something new to happen or things to not expect.

still funny doe Navi won the international 1 with , xboct,arsart,LoH,Puppayn and after that they kick ars art and LoH leaves,
they still got in the finals in every international, but not won doe. i dont think you can blame xboct. replacing him with someone else would be crap.

also kuroky is pretty beast, has alweys been in dota 1 too with some amazing plays.
Funn1k is alright too i would say. if they were pretty bad you wouldnt be in the finals every international. (imo)


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Xbox isnt the bad one in the team.


No but he's the one who breaks up the team spirit, He's got a bad attitude that often brings down their team...also he gives up too easy I've seen games where he's RQ when they could have (in theory) come back pretty easily, then 15 min pause while the others beg him to come back and play


----------



## HarrisLam

Not sure about his actual attitude towards losing games or the game in general, but I partially agree with Doc in the way that Xbox often go "out-of-sync" with his team, and that *usually* results in his death.

I understand what you are saying Tox. NaVi as a team is of couse very good, I'm only saying that I feel like Xbox is the weakest link in it, just because of those odd gameplay moments about him......you know......those, as the casters call it, "just Xboct being Xboct nothing special" moments?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Not sure about his actual attitude towards losing games or the game in general, but I partially agree with Doc in the way that Xbox often go "out-of-sync" with his team, and that *usually* results in his death.
> 
> I understand what you are saying Tox. NaVi as a team is of couse very good, I'm only saying that I feel like Xbox is the weakest link in it, just because of those odd gameplay moments about him......you know......those, as the casters call it, "just Xboct being Xboct nothing special" moments?


Yup , but i dont think they will kick him very soon or later.
cant wait for TI4....

also puppayn said he wants xboct to play agressive most of the time in a video.

Btw, isn't ArtStyle coming back with his team?-> "AstanaDragons" thought im not sure if this is true or rumored. i see him on the stream with a russian guy playing with him sometimes.


----------



## redalert

Navi probably just needs to practice which is something they rarely do. Over the past month seems like I have seen dendi and (4) play for other teams as standins than for Navi. The amount of big tourneys coming up teams are gonna start getting their stuff together TI4 is not that far off.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Xboct, i guess tobi spelled it wrong the whole time. i actually dont see hovost in that but w/e.


It's Cyrillic.
http://www.playdota.com/forums/showthread.php?t=681615

It means tail


----------



## jellybeans69

Хвост , X=H , b=V , o=o , c=s , t=t if translating from cyrilic to latin alphabet. Literal translation as i mentioned in previous page and above me gonx tail.


----------



## Toxsick

Tail. thats funny.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Agreed, not to mention the even worse "team-name changes". GOD.....
> 
> For NaVi to win TI4, all they need to do is kick XBOX out


Still Navi #1. Did you see that game against ROX. They where losing and they did some crazy bb and won the game. They have too much experience as a team and thats what makes then good.


----------



## evilferret

Just seems like a repeat of last year. Navi was in the slumps around this time last year too.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just seems like a repeat of last year. Navi was in the slumps around this time last year too.


Yeah but they pull them-self together.

Also has anyone noticed next to English casters @ Twich.tv?

Only Russian and BR casters. Feels like they are trolling us.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Still Navi #1. Did you see that game against ROX. They where losing and they did some crazy bb and won the game. They have too much experience as a team and thats what makes then good.


NaVi is excellent in teamfights. A lot of weaker teams fear them for that, even when these teams have a fair gold / xp advantage. You can say that inducing fear into the other team for engagements is a part of the strength of NaVi. This is why NaVi is one of the teams that turn tides most frequently in my experience

I dont view Ros Kis in the same tier of NaVi so I'm not really surprised....You need to compare them with teams that are of the same tier whom arent afraid to go head on, like [A], or teams that recently has a winning momentum (and hence confidence), such as empire.

Don't recall recent games against [A], but against empire.....NaVi got crushed hard

NaVi is still a very good team, and this isn't the first day Xbox plays his games this way either, but it just seems that they're struggling to win anything lately. They 0-2 to empire twice and 0-2 to power rangers in the last few days. Empire I understand, but PR.....

As you said, they kind of need to "get back in shape"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> NaVi is excellent in teamfights. A lot of weaker teams fear them for that, even when these teams have a fair gold / xp advantage. You can say that inducing fear into the other team for engagements is a part of the strength of NaVi. This is why NaVi is one of the teams that turn tides most frequently in my experience
> 
> I dont view Ros Kis in the same tier of NaVi so I'm not really surprised....You need to compare them with teams that are of the same tier whom arent afraid to go head on, like [A], or teams that recently has a winning momentum (and hence confidence), such as empire.
> 
> Don't recall recent games against [A], but against empire.....NaVi got crushed hard
> 
> NaVi is still a very good team, and this isn't the first day Xbox plays his games this way either, but it just seems that they're struggling to win anything lately. They 0-2 to empire twice and 0-2 to power rangers in the last few days. Empire I understand, but PR.....
> 
> As you said, they kind of need to "get back in shape"


PR is known to beat navi and A.


----------



## redalert

Last time I think they played each other (NaVi vs. [A]) was at Starladder 8 grand finals which Navi won. PR has beaten Navi and Alliance a bunch of times but they end up losing to lower quality teams. Empire has been on a roll since 6.80 waiting to see if teams start banning Dazzle more cause they pick him alot usually with Slardar. Im not really sure if Empire is legit or their just on a hot streak like Sigma was a couple months ago.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Last time I think they played each other (NaVi vs. [A]) was at Starladder 8 grand finals which Navi won. PR has beaten Navi and Alliance a bunch of times but they end up losing to lower quality teams. Empire has been on a roll since 6.80 waiting to see if teams start banning Dazzle more cause they pick him alot usually with Slardar. Im not really sure if Empire is legit or their just on a hot streak like Sigma was a couple months ago.


Empire is Empire. They win a but then they get destroyed. They have not won much to prove anything. Remember Mouse Sport last year. They where going head to head with Navi until TI3 where they where killed. To be a good team you have to play well in TI and with east teams. These guys play Navi and know them too well. Its when they face east they lose badly and thats where the team with most skill wins.


----------



## evilferret

Just going from my betting experience, Navi throws a lot of smaller tournaments. Off-season non lan games are the best time to bet against Navi.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> PR is known to beat navi and A.


Yes, but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> but they end up losing to lower quality teams.


Is it PR knowing them too well? Or is it NaVi not performing as well as they should be? I can't tell

Or maybe PR only put on their battle-suits when facing strong teams like NaVi and [A].


----------



## Toxsick

so apperently the next hero would be TECHIES spleeee.


----------



## HarrisLam

VOLVO GIFF NEW LINA SUIT つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Toxsick




----------



## Mark the Bold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> VOLVO GIFF NEW LINA SUIT つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


Robot Chicken are freakin geniuses:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb9l988kqL4


----------



## redalert




----------



## exodus1500

I have no idea what you guys are talking about, but I just started playing, and wished I had started a long time ago. What a fun game! I enjoy playing Lich a lot so far.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hi all, just started playing DoTA2. Came from LoL where I used to hold the record for most played Shyvana games, but LoL just wore me out.
Came to DoTA and found a new ladyfriend, Sylvanas...oops i mean...Windrunner...i mean... Windranger.









She's so cute and her laugh just makes me melt.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I have no idea what you guys are talking about, but I just started playing, and wished I had started a long time ago. What a fun game! I enjoy playing Lich a lot so far.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hi all, just started playing DoTA2. Came from LoL where I used to hold the record for most played Shyvana games, but LoL just wore me out.
> Came to DoTA and found a new ladyfriend, Sylvanas...oops i mean...Windrunner...i mean... Windranger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so cute and her laugh just makes me melt.


We have an OCN guild in Dota if your looking for people to play with. Evilferret (ef) or me can add you to the guild.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> We have an OCN guild in Dota if your looking for people to play with. Evilferret (ef) or me can add you to the guild.


sure!
Having other people to play with and to learn from would be nice.
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII is my steam name


----------



## ebduncan

having skill is one thing in Dota.

Honestly with all the meta game changes, dota is not about pure skill or pure team work. You have to know the strengths and weakness of all the hero's and their time frames in games. (early game, mid game, late game)

these days its more about Hero composition than anything else.

Navi, does well because they usually have an odd ball draft that suits their play style. This gives them an advantage in the draft as the other team is not quite sure what hero they should ban to throw a wrench in Navi's plan.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> having skill is one thing in Dota.
> 
> Honestly with all the meta game changes, dota is not about pure skill or pure team work. You have to know the strengths and weakness of all the hero's and their time frames in games. (early game, mid game, late game)
> 
> these days its more about Hero composition than anything else.
> 
> Navi, does well because they usually have an odd ball draft that suits their play style. This gives them an advantage in the draft as the other team is not quite sure what hero they should ban to throw a wrench in Navi's plan.


If you can do that you probably well into 2K hours in Dota 2. Only now after playing 1.5K hours of Dota 2 i can judge a situation if we should push, force a fight based on the heros we have and farm.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If you can do that you probably well into 2K hours in Dota 2. Only now after playing 1.5K hours of Dota 2 i can judge a situation if we should push, force a fight based on the heros we have and farm.


good guess, i have 2300 hours nowadays. For me its not really about learning the game anymore, its applying what I know, and getting a team which also understands.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If you can do that you probably well into 2K hours in Dota 2. Only now after playing 1.5K hours of Dota 2 i can judge a situation if we should push, force a fight based on the heros we have and farm.


If DoTA2 is anything like LoL, then the number 1 basic rule is objective play.

towers+Roshan. running global gold is a surefire way to make sure your teammates are fed enough to withstand a teamfight or be able to contribute. A 5 hero roam strat can help if you can all force lanes pushed and then turn around and catch counterpushers out of position. but if you have the teamfight advantage, force a teamfight or 1 3 1 push and push the objectives as hard as you can without feeding kills.
note: LoL related, im not experienced enough with dota yet to make educated replies.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> If DoTA2 is anything like LoL, then the number 1 basic rule is objective play.
> 
> towers+Roshan. running global gold is a surefire way to make sure your teammates are fed enough to withstand a teamfight or be able to contribute. A 5 hero roam strat can help if you can all force lanes pushed and then turn around and catch counterpushers out of position. but if you have the teamfight advantage, force a teamfight or 1 3 1 push and push the objectives as hard as you can without feeding kills.
> note: LoL related, im not experienced enough with dota yet to make educated replies.


From 1000 or so games in pub maybe 50-60 of those games are team playing where someone tells whats to do with Solo que. Other games its completely random. Most pub games are wasted games.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> From 1000 or so games in pub maybe 50-60 of those games are team playing where someone tells whats to do with Solo que. Other games its completely random. Most pub games are wasted games.


I'm always yelling at people what to do.

why are you there? What are you doing? why arent you in lane? Go Roshan(Baron), Push bot/mid/top,

I swear if you dont hold randoms hands they fail so hard. It's like its their first time in a moba


----------



## redalert

If another pro team runs a Drow as a mid or carry my head is gonna explode. TI4 rumors http://www.ongamers.com/articles/the-international-2014-to-be-held-in-july-mlg-anaheim-in-jeopardy/1100-963/


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm always yelling at people what to do.
> 
> why are you there? What are you doing? why arent you in lane? Go Roshan(Baron), Push bot/mid/top,
> 
> I swear if you dont hold randoms hands they fail so hard. It's like its their first time in a moba


Some people are really good and just have bad games... other people play under the influence "COUGH" "EF" "COUGH!"

I eventually learn about 10 minutes into the game of what may team mates are capable of and to just focus on what you can do yourself to help impact the game... Drunk DOTA can be fun somtime...


----------



## redalert

Anyone interested in Dota 2 lore http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=35923


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> We have an OCN guild in Dota if your looking for people to play with. Evilferret (ef) or me can add you to the guild.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## redalert

no problem my steam name is the same as here. I forgot we have an OCN Dota 2 steam group also http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocndota2#members FranBunnyFFXII I sent a friend invite not sure if you got it my computer froze up









DK vs iG tomorrow still havent seen the revamped iG with Chaun yet


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm always yelling at people what to do.
> 
> why are you there? What are you doing? why arent you in lane? Go Roshan(Baron), Push bot/mid/top,
> 
> I swear if you dont hold randoms hands they fail so hard. It's like its their first time in a moba


I gave up doing that. People report you.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Some people are really good and just have bad games... other people play under the influence "COUGH" "EF" "COUGH!"
> 
> I eventually learn about 10 minutes into the game of what may team mates are capable of and to just focus on what you can do yourself to help impact the game... Drunk DOTA can be fun somtime...


Seeding the idea of how to play was always useful in LoL. But LoL is harder to carry 1v5 than DoTa2. I've noticed that in DoTA2 its WAY harder to get people to group and cordinate than in LoL and I have no idea why. maybe its just because im Low level.

however the voicechat function is pretty nice for directing commands.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Seeding the idea of how to play was always useful in LoL. But LoL is harder to carry 1v5 than DoTa2. I've noticed that in DoTA2 its WAY harder to get people to group and cordinate than in LoL and I have no idea why. maybe its just because im Low level.
> 
> however the voicechat function is pretty nice for directing commands.


Not sure why vs LOL but one big thing I've noticed in dota2 is people go into a game often expecting those who pick their heroes will be playing them in their standard roles when this is often not the case. And the ppl get frustrated since the carry is actually playing support or the support is taking the farm in the safe Lane. If I solo que I tend to talk quite a bit to at least figure out if ppl are playing traditional roles and what they're looking to do, I don't mind helping but ppl (even those who desperately need it) dont think they do.

So when for example ef goes and starts his shenanigans and creep blocks 6 waves with ES (earthshaker for the new guys) and forgot to tell his off laner who dies under tower 2 min into the game people start getting frustrated, because they expected him to be supporting the off lane not standing in the trees.

So communication is pretty vital, it is a team game after all, I've found that in lower - mid lvl games usually the team that wins is the one who communicates best and will actually allow someone to be the "leader" drives me nuts when someone tries to take charge and someone else immediately assumes that the leader thinks they know more than everyone else...not always true (sometimes though) the team just needs a leader, look at the pro teams the captain is not always the most skilled player but simply the one who the others will listen to and execute on his command.

~end of rant

I've got to stop reading this thread the more I read the more I want to get back on and play...On the upside I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel...I think

Edited for swypoes, I'm sure there's more


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Not sure why vs LOL but one big thing I've noticed in dota2 is people go into a game often expecting those who pick their heroes will be playing them in their standard roles when this is often not the case. And the ppl get frustrated since the carry is actually playing support or the support is taking the farm in the safe Lane. If I solo que I tend to talk quite a bit to at least figure out if ppl are playing traditional roles and what they're looking to do, I don't mind helping but ppl (even those who desperately need it) dont think they do.
> 
> So when for example ef goes and starts his shenanigans and creep blocks 6 waves with ES (earthshaker for the new guys) and forgot to tell his off laner who dies under tower 2 min into the game people start getting frustrated, because they expected him to be supporting the off lane not standing in the trees.
> 
> So communication is pretty vital, it is a team game after all, I've found that in lower - mid lvl games usually the team that wins is the one who communicates best and will actually allow someone to be the "leader" drives me nuts when someone tries to take charge and someone else immediately assumes that the leader thinks they know more than everyone else...not always true (sometimes though) the team just needs a leader, look at the pro teams the captain is not always the most skilled player but simply the one who the others will listen to and execute on his command.
> 
> ~end of rant
> 
> I've got to stop reading this thread the more I read the more I want to get back on and play...On the upside I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel...I think
> 
> Edited for swypoes, I'm sure there's more


I generally stand up to be a leader, I've found that's the best way to really get people to listen.

When on a team though, Ive found that synergy is far more important than each players individual skill. I've seen highly syngerized low ELO teams beat diamonds because the diamond team was made of people who cant play well together.

unfortunately being a jerk and critical of everyone and ridicule(when playing solo) in low ELO's in LoL was the only way to really get people to listen and play the match out correctly.
At Plat/Diamond though, being nice and positive was the best way to really get a team to focus in on playing together.

Low ELO's are cocky little smartasses that need a boot to the ass to realize they suck at least for 30 minutes so they will stop acting with a godcomplex and actually play. But at higher ELO people play to snowball so upsetting someone turns out to be a bad idea.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I generally stand up to be a leader, I've found that's the best way to really get people to listen.
> 
> When on a team though, Ive found that synergy is far more important than each players individual skill. I've seen highly syngerized low ELO teams beat diamonds because the diamond team was made of people who cant play well together.
> 
> unfortunately being a jerk and critical of everyone and ridicule(when playing solo) in low ELO's in LoL was the only way to really get people to listen and play the match out correctly.
> At Plat/Diamond though, being nice and positive was the best way to really get a team to focus in on playing together.
> 
> Low ELO's are cocky little smartasses that need a boot to the ass to realize they suck at least for 30 minutes so they will stop acting with a godcomplex and actually play. But at higher ELO people play to snowball so upsetting someone turns out to be a bad idea.


you pretty much nailed it, only problem is when you get people who refuse to listen/cooperate or you get soneone else who wants to be the leader


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I gave up doing that. People report you.


I get more annoyed by the trash talk.

Report me? Alright. Do that, then stay silent.

Of course they never did.


----------



## ebduncan

i just troll them back.

I have successfully made at least 5 people rage quit. They start talking garbage, and I hit them hard while everyone else gets a free laugh. When everyone else agrees with me and is laughing at said guy, they usually rage. I don't troll much, but when I do my goal is to make them quit.

BTW don't let EF play earth shaker on the radiant side. Hes banned lol

speaking of EF, where has he been i haven't seen him on dotos lately.


----------



## WALSRU

Dang, we have a newcomer. Wish I could play some games with ya.

In related news. Had a fun LAN party last week in the basement and played lots of Dota 3v3's (for those that don't know, my internet blows). Had more people but some didn't play Dota. Some really amazing ability draft games, once they introduce AP into that mode I might play it almost exclusively. Also, my roadwarrior PC hard drive just bit the dust so I'm down for a minute.

P.S. KMAC wants my nuts, invites every day!


----------



## Atham

BTW, how do I join this Dota 2 Guild?


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> BTW, how do I join this Dota 2 Guild?


I second this notion.


----------



## HarrisLam

1) join the "OCN" channel in the dota 2 game client (set it to auto-join everytime you log in would be best)

2) scream "I WANT TO GET INTO THE OCN GUILD!!" every time you log in

3) pray that an authorized individual sees your message and invites you


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> 1) join the "OCN" channel in the dota 2 game client (set it to auto-join everytime you log in would be best)
> 
> 2) scream "I WANT TO GET INTO THE OCN GUILD!!" every time you log in
> 
> 3) pray that an authorized individual sees your message and invites you


That... works.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> I second this notion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> BTW, how do I join this Dota 2 Guild?


Join the dota chat group for OCN if you see someone on just say something if it's me i usually let ef know when there are new people in the channel.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i just troll them back.
> 
> I have successfully made at least 5 people rage quit. They start talking garbage, and I hit them hard while everyone else gets a free laugh. When everyone else agrees with me and is laughing at said guy, they usually rage. I don't troll much, but when I do my goal is to make them quit.
> 
> BTW don't let EF play earth shaker on the radiant side. Hes banned lol
> 
> speaking of EF, where has he been i haven't seen him on dotos lately.


He was watching some pro games with me a few days ago (sharing my DOTA 2 TV tournament tickets) and he was playing drunk Dota...

He found out CS:GO items trade/sell well on the steam market... last time I spoke to him we was selling dropped/purchased virtual guns. He was on a buying spree and bought duplicates by accident.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> BTW, how do I join this Dota 2 Guild?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> I second this notion.


I can give guild invites. There is an OCN Dota 2 steam group. My steam name is Red Alert just look for it in that steam group and add me to your friends list. When I see you guys in Dota I will send you the invites.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> speaking of EF, where has he been i haven't seen him on dotos lately.


He's currently spending a lot of time in Warframe, and as mentioned above has been trading in CS.

Also, I have an EF Orange Porcine up for trade.


----------



## 13321G4

Haha









Just won a hour long game 3v5!

About 15 minutes in their huskar dc'd and abandoned, so eventually a two stack on our side decided it would be fine to leave our party of 3 alone. I felt confident I could carry the game eventually so we decided to stay, resulting in 3v4, but then huskar reconnected! :O. Still, I was playing Cancer Lancer so everything was going to be fine haha

dota2://matchid=548671617

Came down to a base race :O

801 GPM :3
http://dotabuff.com/matches/548671617


----------



## SeventhSanctum

Why didn't you sell radiance 55 mins in the game? Also why go radiance in the first place?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> Why didn't you sell radiance 55 mins in the game? Also why go radiance in the first place?


to be honest radiance is never my item of choice for PL either, but I can't deny that it works for quite some players when playing him.

Think the ability to split push and jungle faster are the major reasons. He didn't have Boots of travel so it was not ultra effective but it could be pretty annoying for the other team. Seems that the other team's line up focuses heavily on killing potential, radiance might just provide the pushing power that the other team cannot compete with (I dont know if that's really the reason he bought it, but it certainly can work to his favor that way)

In other situations, it also give tiny bonuses like stopping blink, etc. Comparing to selling radiance, I feel like upgrading the diffusial blade should come first.


----------



## evilferret

Damn I'm loved or stalked...

Finally in the process of moving and its been hectic. I need something where I can go afk and not get punished (in Warframe, AFK reward you!).

Are you cashing out Arch?

Hopefully after I move I can set up another inhouse since it looks like we got a few new people here.

Harris lets make a new meta! Tri-core Radiance! A Radiance on every lane! If you can get your Radiance up fast enough or the enemy team has alot of squishies its still work it semi late. You can break the enemy team's positioning with Radiance + illusion microing. I've been messing around with an earlier PL build but haven't had much luck with that.

IMO Diffusal to fight and Radiance to farm or push. Mid/late Radiance is an option if you're lacking pushing power and facing like NP or Brood.

I remember a period where Jug Radiance was a thing. Radiance is a decent DPS buff vs certain matchups.

Welcome Fran! Just a warning, Dota will be harder than LoL. Maybe at low levels you can carry 1v5 but once you get evenly matched you'll need teamwork. At low levels its usually win lane and win game (since there'll be no rotations).

I know it's early but can we set up a support group to get TI4 tickets?


----------



## EliteReplay

subed


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> Why didn't you sell radiance 55 mins in the game? Also why go radiance in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest radiance is never my item of choice for PL either, but I can't deny that it works for quite some players when playing him.
> 
> Think the ability to split push and jungle faster are the major reasons. He didn't have Boots of travel so it was not ultra effective but it could be pretty annoying for the other team. Seems that the other team's line up focuses heavily on killing potential, radiance might just provide the pushing power that the other team cannot compete with (I dont know if that's really the reason he bought it, but it certainly can work to his favor that way)
> 
> In other situations, it also give tiny bonuses like stopping blink, etc. Comparing to selling radiance, I feel like upgrading the diffusial blade should come first.
Click to expand...

Yeh I should have upgraded the diffusal blade, but ingame I wanted to use my charges first. Now I think about it, it would have been more than worth it. BOT were however a must that I skimped out on.

I got radiance for the ability to push the lanes out more effectively. (I also think I burned down riki once or twice...) What would you rather get on PL?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> Why didn't you sell radiance 55 mins in the game? Also why go radiance in the first place?


if you have radiane as first item after boot, it means you'll be farming or either split pushing the whole game. its so good.


----------



## EPiiKK

Any European players around 3000mmr looking for someone to play with? I need more people to play with








Add me http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198067604012/


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Yeh I should have upgraded the diffusal blade, but ingame I wanted to use my charges first. Now I think about it, it would have been more than worth it. BOT were however a must that I skimped out on.
> 
> I got radiance for the ability to push the lanes out more effectively. (I also think I burned down riki once or twice...) What would you rather get on PL?


It depends on when exactly did you get that diffusial blade. If you get it right after the radiance (or radiance + yasha), you should have used up the 8 charges before you earned all that gold for heart manta butterfly. If you haven't, you need to consider using them more generously.

If you went for it later than that.....well get it sooner next time. If you get it too late, the mana burn effect will eventually be irrelevant and it will act like an activatable purge item.

I do believe that the purge charges are more valuable than the manaburn orb itself, however when it comes to late game, your full 6-8 illusions + manta illusions will make the switch from lv1 diffusial to lv2 a very significant DPS upgrade. It is also possible to burn off enough mana to cut off spell combos of INT heros if you jump on them fast enough. Obviously can't do that with a lv1 diffusial late game.

I will say this though, against that particular line-up in your game, lv2 diffusial won't do as much as I said it would. But of course, if you have the gold for it, it won't hurt to have an item upgrade like that.

I myself go brown boots > drums > treads > yasha > diffusial > manta > heart > butterfly > BoT. Basically your exact build swapping radiance for drums. Much easier to farm and can get online faster in an even game. Radiance build is for people who can find enough space in the game.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> It depends on when exactly did you get that diffusial blade. If you get it right after the radiance (or radiance + yasha), you should have used up the 8 charges before you earned all that gold for heart manta butterfly. If you haven't, you need to consider using them more generously.
> 
> If you went for it later than that.....well get it sooner next time. If you get it too late, the mana burn effect will eventually be irrelevant and it will act like an activatable purge item.
> 
> I do believe that the purge charges are more valuable than the manaburn orb itself, however when it comes to late game, your full 6-8 illusions + manta illusions will make the switch from lv1 diffusial to lv2 a very significant DPS upgrade. It is also possible to burn off enough mana to cut off spell combos of INT heros if you jump on them fast enough. Obviously can't do that with a lv1 diffusial late game.
> 
> I will say this though, against that particular line-up in your game, lv2 diffusial won't do as much as I said it would. But of course, if you have the gold for it, it won't hurt to have an item upgrade like that.
> 
> I myself go brown boots > drums > treads > yasha > diffusial > manta > heart > butterfly > BoT. Basically your exact build swapping radiance for drums. Much easier to farm and can get online faster in an even game. Radiance build is for people who can find enough space in the game.


The micro man, the micro


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I am looking for answers
Quote:


> What's with all the Windranger+Drow shipping?(in Fan art)
> I'm new to this game(but not MOBA) and I'm a bit of an artsy fanart sort of person. Windranger is my favorite Hero so I was clicking around Deviant art and google images and noticed there's a lot of Windranger+Drow Ranger stuff, nodding towards a romantic relationship...
> This isn't canon is it? Or is it just a playerbase myth thing that got shuffled around(Similar to the Shyvana and Jarvan relationship in LoL that doesn't exist but is for some reason still beleived)
> Whats with all the DrowxWindrunner shipping, where'd that come from?
> (Not ment to sound negative, It's actually pretty damn adorable, imo)


----------



## evilferret

If you got the micro think PL is the way to go. I miss the days of PL + QB bug.

Dammit Harris! Midas every game!

Hey Fran, not the best in lore but in Dota 1 I believe they used the Slyvanas and her altered model for WR/Drow.

Dota lore is weird and complicated since it used a lot of WC models and now we're in this weird place where we're not allowed to use their original names. I'm not even sure what lore I know is canon or not.

Like Veno's. I think he was just some random dude who fell into acid and bam, new hero.

Think most of us cares about gameplay and nobody ever got around to making any canon lore. Some of the original lore for the heroes was silly.

WR/Drow also had ally/rival lines really early in Dota 2 so I guess people's imaginations went wild.


----------



## 13321G4

I am not afraid of the micro that PL requires, it's just a bunch of boxing and a-moving.

I agree with you though, Midas every game! I like to play invoker mid and I've been realizing I've not been spending, nor being forced to spend my cash before I have 1.5k, so there isn't really a reason not to go Midas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Yeh I should have upgraded the diffusal blade, but ingame I wanted to use my charges first. Now I think about it, it would have been more than worth it. BOT were however a must that I skimped out on.
> 
> I got radiance for the ability to push the lanes out more effectively. (I also think I burned down riki once or twice...) What would you rather get on PL?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on when exactly did you get that diffusial blade. If you get it right after the radiance (or radiance + yasha), you should have used up the 8 charges before you earned all that gold for heart manta butterfly. If you haven't, you need to consider using them more generously.
> 
> If you went for it later than that.....well get it sooner next time. If you get it too late, the mana burn effect will eventually be irrelevant and it will act like an activatable purge item.
> 
> I do believe that the purge charges are more valuable than the manaburn orb itself, however when it comes to late game, your full 6-8 illusions + manta illusions will make the switch from lv1 diffusial to lv2 a very significant DPS upgrade. It is also possible to burn off enough mana to cut off spell combos of INT heros if you jump on them fast enough. Obviously can't do that with a lv1 diffusial late game.
> 
> I will say this though, against that particular line-up in your game, lv2 diffusial won't do as much as I said it would. But of course, if you have the gold for it, it won't hurt to have an item upgrade like that.
> 
> I myself go brown boots > drums > treads > yasha > diffusial > manta > heart > butterfly > BoT. Basically your exact build swapping radiance for drums. Much easier to farm and can get online faster in an even game. Radiance build is for people who can find enough space in the game.
Click to expand...

I actually got my diffusal blade before the radiance, after brown boots and midas, expecting I could team fight more, until people started leaving, then I realized I needed to farm radiance for faster flash farming. (I got caught at 3.8k gold twice ;; ) .

I should have been more free with my diffusal charges

I went boots, midas, diffusal, radiance, treads, heart (I needed to be more tanky, relied on radiance burn and illusion manaburn for damage), yasha, manta, dropped midas and got butterfly.

In the end money really wasn't a issue, I should have spent it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I can never have a fun AM game in pub. By the time i come online the team has feed so hard even their 4rth lowest player has same farm as me.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I can never have a fun AM game in pub. By the time i come online the team has feed so hard even their 4rth lowest player has same farm as me.


It's pretty much impossible to super late game carry in pubs unless you have someone to support you that you know is good


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> The micro man, the micro


I do micro. Or did.

Haven't played him in a long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Dammit Harris! Midas every game!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I actually got my diffusal blade before the radiance, after brown boots and midas, expecting I could team fight more, until people started leaving, then I realized I needed to farm radiance for faster flash farming. (I got caught at 3.8k gold twice ;; ) .
> 
> I should have been more free with my diffusal charges
> 
> I went boots, midas, diffusal, radiance, treads, heart (I needed to be more tanky, relied on radiance burn and illusion manaburn for damage), yasha, manta, dropped midas and got butterfly.


Hmm.....

Midas rush is a good choice, as farming item is best gotten early, but your build order after that is "not very natural". A lot of risk was taken because all 4 of the brown boots, midas, diffusial and radiance do not add a single point in HP. With so many items before the radiance and no HP bonus, that gave a lot of time for the enemies to pick you off if you're not careful while farming. I guess it helps if you said you got caught at 3800gold at the right time.

In normal situations (assuming even game no leavers), if I aim for radiance I would have gotten it as early as possible, that means either treads + radiance or boots > midas > tread,s > radiance. If I gotten diffusial already, I would have never looked back. Play aggro and rush to manta directly because that's the period where the diffusial shines. Going back into radiance farming seems strange (although it was nice to have in that game of yours)

Also, I kind of suggest manta before heart for PL. Heart is a must-get item for PL no doubt, but it only makes you a generic tanky hero if you dont already have some illusions in the first place. Manta helps a lot in a head-on teamfight as an intiation. With just the heart and no manta, you might find yourself hitting an enemy for 3 or even 5 times and not get a single illusion(1 from lance and thats it), but you TRIPLE the proc chance just by manta spliting. Just seems to me that starting from 2 (self + lance illusion) never gets me anywhere, but starting with 4 (self + lance + manta) always get me full illusions in 2-3 seconds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I can never have a fun AM game in pub. By the time i come online the team has feed so hard even their 4rth lowest player has same farm as me.


Same here. Sometimes even when I manage to get battlefury at acceptable timings (15-16min) despite being heavily harassed, my joy quickly desipates as my teammates fail to provide the timely lockdowns I need to whack face. Same goes for heros like PA. My record is almost universally bad for all melee carries except Chaos knight.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I do micro. Or did.
> 
> Haven't played him in a long time.
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> Hmm.....
> 
> Midas rush is a good choice, as farming item is best gotten early, but your build order after that is "not very natural". A lot of risk was taken because all 4 of the brown boots, midas, diffusial and radiance do not add a single point in HP. With so many items before the radiance and no HP bonus, that gave a lot of time for the enemies to pick you off if you're not careful while farming. I guess it helps if you said you got caught at 3800gold at the right time.
> 
> In normal situations (assuming even game no leavers), if I aim for radiance I would have gotten it as early as possible, that means either treads + radiance or boots > midas > tread,s > radiance. If I gotten diffusial already, I would have never looked back. Play aggro and rush to manta directly because that's the period where the diffusial shines. Going back into radiance farming seems strange (although it was nice to have in that game of yours)
> 
> Also, I kind of suggest manta before heart for PL. Heart is a must-get item for PL no doubt, but it only makes you a generic tanky hero if you dont already have some illusions in the first place. Manta helps a lot in a head-on teamfight as an intiation. With just the heart and no manta, you might find yourself hitting an enemy for 3 or even 5 times and not get a single illusion(1 from lance and thats it), but you TRIPLE the proc chance just by manta spliting. Just seems to me that starting from 2 (self + lance illusion) never gets me anywhere, but starting with 4 (self + lance + manta) always get me full illusions in 2-3 seconds.
> Same here. Sometimes even when I manage to get battlefury at acceptable timings (15-16min) despite being heavily harassed, my joy quickly desipates as my teammates fail to provide the timely lockdowns I need to whack face. Same goes for heros like PA. My record is almost universally bad for all melee carries except Chaos knight.


Same with PA too. Only Carries i can play in pubs is ones with good ult like Luna and for some reason i do really good with Medusa.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I can never have a fun AM game in pub. By the time i come online the team has feed so hard even their 4rth lowest player has same farm as me.


AM has one of the lowest win rates on dotabuff like 40%. I think only Io, Chen and Earth spirit have lower win rates than AM. Unless your in a stack or the team is just bad playing AM is tough in pubs.


----------



## TFL Replica

Speaking of Earth Spirit, does anyone here play him?


----------



## EPiiKK

i used to before the latest patch. It was so OP, won like 60-70% of the games i played it


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Same with PA too. Only Carries i can play in pubs is ones with good ult like Luna and for some reason i do really good with Medusa.


PA handles stress better than AM because of daggor farming, but she farms slower than AM in the jungle due to absence of blink.

Try chaos knight for melee carry. he might surprise you. He is extremely strong early game with just treads and drums, he just farms heros instead of creeps.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> AM has one of the lowest win rates on dotabuff like 40%. I think only Io, Chen and Earth spirit have lower win rates than AM. Unless your in a stack or the team is just bad playing AM is tough in pubs.


he's winrate increase's alot late game.

there was a graph which showed the WR early and late.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you got the micro think PL is the way to go. I miss the days of PL + QB bug.
> 
> Dammit Harris! Midas every game!
> 
> Hey Fran, not the best in lore but in Dota 1 I believe they used the Slyvanas and her altered model for WR/Drow.
> 
> Dota lore is weird and complicated since it used a lot of WC models and now we're in this weird place where we're not allowed to use their original names. I'm not even sure what lore I know is canon or not.
> 
> Like Veno's. I think he was just some random dude who fell into acid and bam, new hero.
> 
> Think most of us cares about gameplay and nobody ever got around to making any canon lore. Some of the original lore for the heroes was silly.
> 
> WR/Drow also had ally/rival lines really early in Dota 2 so I guess people's imaginations went wild.


Gotta admit, they make an adorable couple though.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> Why didn't you sell radiance 55 mins in the game? Also why go radiance in the first place?


Radiance is a good item on PL. His illusions also get burn damage. Making it ideal for split pushing strats. Same with Naga. Its not really a useless item as it also gives +65 damage.

I will say he should have upgraded to diffusal blade level 2, only costs 850 gold and it does more damage.


----------



## mylilpony

Anytime a teammate picks PA game is pretty much lost for me(or a jungle LC).

TB is a pain to deal with if you don't have good aoe/counterpush - he can take down the tier1 by himself in 5 minutes if he's competent.

I've been playing offlane void pretty successfully - roam at lvl 6 and play him as a 3/initiator (or 2 if everyone is awful) . Much more successful than playing support.... 8-2 in my last games with him (including some safelane void)


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> i used to before the latest patch. It was so OP, won like 60-70% of the games i played it


I've only tried playing him after the patch. Haven't been having much success. I can land his skills without too much difficulty, but I feel that I'm not getting rewarded.


----------



## Toxsick

a real pain is when you c a legion with midas in jungle non stop farming... might aswell skip dual then.


----------



## ebduncan

want to save your allies from Legion?

Pick up a Shadow Demon to disrupt him when he goes for duel. I am also a fan of Naga in this case, just sing song and wait for the duel to end your ally will be safe and can get away, or even better, turn around and kill him.

on AM

I've never liked AM very much because in most pubs your team is not able to handle themselves for the period of time you need to farm. I prefer PA she overall needs a lot less farm to get going.

PA is probably my best Melee carry,Spec is second, Chaos Knight is my third. Even in a bad lane you can get farm with dagger as a last resort. I usually win my lane with PA though.
Start items quelling blade, tango, 3 branches, salve
First item either a ring of health or brown boots.
Sometimes I will skip boots and go straight to Battle Fury, usually if I am getting free farm. Even going brown boots first Its rare I don't have a Battlefury by 13 mins.

I will have to look for some of my match ID's with PA if anyone is interesting in learning how to play her more effectively.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> want to save your allies from Legion?
> 
> Pick up a Shadow Demon to disrupt him when he goes for duel. I am also a fan of Naga in this case, just sing song and wait for the duel to end your ally will be safe and can get away, or even better, turn around and kill him.
> 
> on AM
> 
> I've never liked AM very much because in most pubs your team is not able to handle themselves for the period of time you need to farm. I prefer PA she overall needs a lot less farm to get going.
> 
> PA is probably my best Melee carry,Spec is second, Chaos Knight is my third. Even in a bad lane you can get farm with dagger as a last resort. I usually win my lane with PA though.
> Start items quelling blade, tango, 3 branches, salve
> First item either a ring of health or brown boots.
> Sometimes I will skip boots and go straight to Battle Fury, usually if I am getting free farm. Even going brown boots first Its rare I don't have a Battlefury by 13 mins.
> 
> I will have to look for some of my match ID's with PA if anyone is interesting in learning how to play her more effectively.


Many things disable Legions ultimate imo. items/spells.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I know it's early but can we set up a support group to get TI4 tickets?


Are you guys actually going to TI4 or just looking to flip the tickets? I'm planning on going!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Are you guys actually going to TI4 or just looking to flip the tickets? I'm planning on going!


Its probably going to be held here in the key Arena in seattle, which makes me excited and a sad panda at the same time.
Becuase i'd be too poor to get a ticket to go, but PRIDE CAUSE ITS IN SEATTLE BABY, AWYEAH MY HOMETOWN.


----------



## ObscureParadox

I'm just going to watch it on Twitch like last year, I can't justify or even begin to afford the tickets and travel costs to go and see it live.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Any European players around 3000mmr looking for someone to play with? I need more people to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198067604012/


Im going to add you I will send you an OCN guild invite we have some EU people there My steam name is the same as OCN.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Are you guys actually going to TI4 or just looking to flip the tickets? I'm planning on going!


Hoping to actually go. If I can increase my chances of getting a ticket I'll try to plan around going. Still pissed Valve randomly changed the sale start time last year.

Fran, if you can get tixs get them. The TI tickets are cheap and if you're in the area...

I think Earth Spirit is in a good spot right now. I've been finally practicing with him after all the nerfs. I hate learning heroes I'm pretty sure will get nerfed. He was too good in every position before. Feels like he's finally in a more support role now .


----------



## mylilpony

people that jungle and go midas/lothars are the worst. WAY TO BE EXTRA USELESS.

For LC duels, alchemist stun, mirana arrow, bane ult are good. I like pugna because you can decrep the person being dueled and LC won't be able to attack that person but they can still hit LC. Also pugna's ult isn't too shabby either


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hoping to actually go. If I can increase my chances of getting a ticket I'll try to plan around going. Still pissed Valve randomly changed the sale start time last year.
> 
> Fran, if you can get tixs get them. The TI tickets are cheap and if you're in the area...
> 
> I think Earth Spirit is in a good spot right now. I've been finally practicing with him after all the nerfs. I hate learning heroes I'm pretty sure will get nerfed. He was too good in every position before. Feels like he's finally in a more support role now .


Problem is that I'm dirt poor right now. I'm saving up for a new phone and WildStar stuff, and unless its like 10~25$ cheap there's no way i'd pay for tickets.


----------



## redalert

Tickets last year were $50 for TI3.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> people that jungle and go midas/lothars are the worst. WAY TO BE EXTRA USELESS.
> 
> For LC duels, alchemist stun, mirana arrow, bane ult are good. I like pugna because you can decrep the person being dueled and LC won't be able to attack that person but they can still hit LC. Also pugna's ult isn't too shabby either


its just midas isnt that good on Legion. why go for a midas if you can have a blink + dual and get a free kill on a support or whatever hero, but nope he goes midas instead and farms instead...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Tickets last year were $50 for TI3.


Thanks for the information... if that is the case, I'm going to try get more than a few...


----------



## redalert

That Lifestealer set so awesome


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Lifestealer set so awesome


No love for that Venge set? I thought you would be all over it.


----------



## SeventhSanctum

That Lifestealer set feels like it's taken out of TERA.


----------



## redalert

Anuxi is working on a Venge set that I wanna see how it comes out first


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Is it possible to buy just single set pieces for a hero? Or do I have to buy the whole set?
I want the hairstyle in The Northern Wind Set, and the bow and cloak from Flight of the Sparrowhawk.


----------



## redalert

Yeah you can buy individual items on the steam market. The Dota 2 store doesnt sell individual items anymore. You can also trade with other people on dota2lounge but just buy stuff on the steam market is the easiest way. http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=Circlet+of+the+Northern+Wind


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah you can buy individual items on the steam market. The Dota 2 store doesnt sell individual items anymore. You can also trade with other people on dota2lounge but just buy stuff on the steam market is the easiest way. http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=Circlet+of+the+Northern+Wind


Thank you!

edit: discovered you can move things around in the hero select screen

spent 2 1/2 hours arranging this


----------



## HarrisLam

yo why are all the chicks at the middle


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> yo why are all the chicks at the middle


Because I only play female avatars/characters/heroes.


----------



## Toxsick

isn't puck female too? to me he/she is lol.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Because I only play female avatars/characters/heroes.


I would just stick to defaults or have it setup for easy hard counter picks especially if new. You won't know every hero so just knowing the main stat will give you a rough idea of the team comp.

Also recommend against maining only female heroes. I used to do that and you'll gimp yourself.

Hey Red! I haven't played WR in the longest time. Is she still my hero? Ugh I haven't played her since the name change. I should just mod my client to the old WR lines/voices.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> isn't puck female too? to me he/she is lol.


VOLVO GIFF PUCK ANNOUNCER つ ◕_◕ ) つ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Because I only play female avatars/characters/heroes.


Not a very good idea. Would have been fine if the female characters are well-spread in each role, but they aren't.

By doing that, you just limited yourself to either mage support, AGI carry / support and a few mid heros plus LC which doesn't fit anywhere.


----------



## evilferret

Harris preaching non female heroes when your sig hero is Luna.









But I agree with him. The female heroes are all niche picks. Only staples might be CM or Mirana (but she has a skillshot).

We don't have to unlock heroes so play a little of everybody and get a good versatile pool. It can have mostly females but have a good coverage of positions/roles.

Or you could main a support.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Harris preaching non female heroes when your sig hero is Luna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I agree with him. The female heroes are all niche picks. Only staples might be CM or Mirana (but she has a skillshot).
> 
> We don't have to unlock heroes so play a little of everybody and get a good versatile pool. It can have mostly females but have a good coverage of positions/roles.
> 
> Or you could main a support.


Meh, I only played her the most, but ALL other heros I play are non-female. Can you even think of ONE female hero that I play other than luna in games with you?









Partially agree with EF about learning the game / heros / roles in general. You dont need to try them all, but at least try 3 for each role that are common in pub games, then you will have some decent options in each situation. For a complete female arsenal, having no tanky option would be the primary concern. Secondary would be (IMO) off-lane-solo options and healing options.


----------



## Hicippoin

So TI4 is going to be early this year. So excited. I'd pick DK as TI4 champs.


----------



## Jim888

Man I really was hoping to go this year... But moving up the date like that makes it impossible for me.
sad doc is sad!

On another note...and don't kill me, I'm going to a lan next weekend where the main game is going to be LOL I know some of ya'll came from LOL
Any advice? I know HON at one point had a skin patch so that similar characters looked like dota 2 characters to make it easier for dota2 players, I don't have a lot of time to play before then so any tips?

Also I know some of you will say to convert them, and I will, but it's hard to change a groups mind especially if they come expecting to play lol


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Man I really was hoping to go this year... But moving up the date like that makes it impossible for me.
> sad doc is sad!
> 
> On another note...and don't kill me, I'm going to a lan next weekend where the main game is going to be LOL I know some of ya'll came from LOL
> Any advice? I know HON at one point had a skin patch so that similar characters looked like dota 2 characters to make it easier for dota2 players, I don't have a lot of time to play before then so any tips?
> 
> Also I know some of you will say to convert them, and I will, but it's hard to change a groups mind especially if they come expecting to play lol


Win and tell them all your skills comes from Dota.

Miss ya Doc! If you do end up playing Dota and I'm online let me play!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Win and tell them all your skills comes from Dota.
> 
> Miss ya Doc! If you do end up playing Dota and I'm online let me play!


I feel the main thing I'll need is a crib sheet of hero abilities that are in the current game

Oh don't worry you'll get an invite:thumb:


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> VOLVO GIFF PUCK ANNOUNCER つ ◕_◕ ) つ
> Not a very good idea. Would have been fine if the female characters are well-spread in each role, but they aren't.
> 
> By doing that, you just limited yourself to either mage support, AGI carry / support and a few mid heros plus LC which doesn't fit anywhere.


I don't feel comfortable playing male heros/avatars.
It....bothers me.
(I'm female)


----------



## WALSRU

I don't feel comfortable playing Broodmother
(I don't have web glands)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Also I know some of you will say to convert them, and I will, but it's hard to change a groups mind especially if they come expecting to play lol


be careful and don't make them get hostile on you lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I don't feel comfortable playing male heros/avatars.
> It....bothers me.
> (I'm female)


oh....

Well that certainly makes it more do-able to have an all-female roster, as I suppose you don't tend to go man-mode in teamfights, you dont need that many tanky heros lol..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I don't feel comfortable playing Broodmother
> (I don't have web glands)


But you do have something that's similar to web glands I assume. The thingy just doesn't come out as a web that's all


----------



## evilferret

What?!? Walrus isn't Spiderman?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> But you do have something that's similar to web glands I assume. The thingy just doesn't come out as a web that's all


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> be careful and don't make them get hostile on you lol
> oh....
> 
> Well that certainly makes it more do-able to have an all-female roster, as I suppose you don't tend to go man-mode in teamfights, you don't need that many tanky hero's lol..


I once held the record for most played Shyvana games in League of Legends(2611 played games as Shyvana), She's a full tank,tanky DPS fighter. I can go "man mode."
If you mean there arent any tanky heroes that are female, well in LoL just about anyone could "Tank" and be front line with the right items, how well they did depended on their kit.


----------



## WALSRU

Well in Dota there's really not as much necessity for a tanking role, especially because the items in this game do not offer the same kind of durability you might be used to. The tankiest hero in DOTA is currently Bristleback but he's not going to hold up to full 5 man abuse with the likes of Singed or Mundo. Still you can stack plenty of strength and armor to give you more staying power in fights.

As far as tanky female fighters your best choices in order of viability are probably Death Prophet, Templar Assassin, Enchantress, Medusa, or Legion commander.

Edit: Almost forgot Phoenix, that counts right?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Well in Dota there's really not as much necessity for a tanking role, especially because the items in this game do not offer the same kind of durability you might be used to. The tankiest hero in DOTA is currently Bristleback but he's not going to hold up to full 5 man abuse with the likes of Singed or Mundo. Still you can stack plenty of strength and armor to give you more staying power in fights.
> 
> As far as tanky female fighters your best choices in order of viability are probably Death Prophet, Templar Assassin, Enchantress, Medusa, or Legion commander.


I'll eventually learn all of the female champions, broodmother seemed a bit tanky too, but since they are all available I'll eventually learn them all in time.


----------



## WALSRU

Broodmother is definitely not tanky, illusive yes. She's been getting changed quite a bit lately as she's really hard to balance. Right now she's in a spot where you can pretty much ignore her and fight the other team 5v4.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Edit: Almost forgot Phoenix, that counts right?


Phoenix is either genderless (based on the lore), or male (based on the spell descriptions).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

That sucks. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Phoenix is either genderless, or male.


Phoenix is refered to as male in the wiki.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Phoenix is refered to as male in the wiki.


Ah you're right. I must have missed the part about Phoenix being a "son of suns".


----------



## evilferret

Just wanted to point out, you still get the loss if you leave a game when somebody abandons. You just won't get an abandon.

If you're in ranked and win, it's hilarious. You end up stealing 3-4x the usual MMR.

I think LoL has lower burst damage/damage cap than Dota so it gives the illusion of tankiness.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just wanted to point out, you still get the loss if you leave a game when somebody abandons. You just won't get an abandon.
> 
> If you're in ranked and win, it's hilarious. You end up stealing 3-4x the usual MMR.
> 
> I think LoL has lower burst damage/damage cap than Dota so it gives the illusion of tankiness.


Champions don't scale like heroes do. I've noticed that DoTA2 heroes scale pretty hard especially when they get ahead. but champions don't. esepcially because they level cap at 18, and heroes don't.

The items are more drastic, but Towers are so much more durable in DoTA2 where Towers are cheap junk in LoL.

DoTA2 forces more kills and fights, rather than objective play.

also I'm not getting a loss when I leave atm, but im just playing standard matches.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Champions don't scale like heroes do. I've noticed that DoTA2 heroes scale pretty hard especially when they get ahead. but champions don't. esepcially because they level cap at 18, and heroes don't.
> 
> The items are more drastic, but Towers are so much more durable in DoTA2 where Towers are cheap junk in LoL.
> 
> DoTA2 forces more kills and fights, rather than objective play.
> 
> also I'm not getting a loss when I leave atm, but im just playing standard matches.


If its before 2 mins and no kills, no stats will be recorded. If somebody rage quits at 10, you're SOL. Just wanted to warn you before you start leaving games even if its safe.

Just make sure it says no stats recorded. Safe to leave will still count the loss.


----------



## TFL Replica

4v5 is winnable. That said, I wish Dota 2 would add a concede option for certain situations.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> 4v5 is winnable. That said, I wish Dota 2 would add a concede option for certain situations.


i've seen alot of posts recently for a "concede" option in dota 2. though dota had it, its odd dota 2 doesn't.
but i dont think we'll see it very soon.. i mean wouldn't they have added it otherwise? i think its fine how it is now without CC.


----------



## Timeofdoom

I can never quite understand people going Exort Invoker from the get-go. The extra damage from the E-orbs is nice and all, but the Exort spells are pretty easy to dodge.
I pretty much always go quas-> invoke (Cold Snap, good against early agressive mids, like a classic pudge vs invoker) -> exort (Forge Spirit, can be used for farming/harass, while picking up runes (I always go bottle -> Brown boots -> Midas -> PhaseB -> Force staff ->drums ->Necronomicon (invoker is OP push))) and go on with more quas/exort/invoke untill the TF's start happening, and then I'll pick up a Wex for Blast and potentially a Chaos Meteor in the mix.
Methodic, but it Works like 80% of all games - if we lose it's certainly not because I lost mid (unless I'm dealing with a Puck or OD - annoying!).


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> I can never quite understand people going Exort Invoker from the get-go. The extra damage from the E-orbs is nice and all, but the Exort spells are pretty easy to dodge.
> I pretty much always go quas-> invoke (Cold Snap, good against early agressive mids, like a classic pudge vs invoker) -> exort (Forge Spirit, can be used for farming/harass, while picking up runes (I always go bottle -> Brown boots -> Midas -> PhaseB -> Force staff ->drums ->Necronomicon (invoker is OP push))) and go on with more quas/exort/invoke untill the TF's start happening, and then I'll pick up a Wex for Blast and potentially a Chaos Meteor in the mix.
> Methodic, but it Works like 80% of all games - if we lose it's certainly not because I lost mid (unless I'm dealing with a Puck or OD - annoying!).


most of the times they cant dodge the combo's wih EULS. if you land the defeanig blast correctly or unless they have bkb ofcourse.
But keep in mind, i do think Qaus/Wex is situational. same with Qaus Exort. it all depends on the hero's picked.
i dont seem to go bottle ever. prolly did it once in all my games i played with invoker.. i just dont need it i feel. but it can pay off nicely if you have a good rune.

edit ; Qaus/Exort , cant live without euls scepter, i feel invoker needs it.

nice movespeed,
Mana regen.
and lifting you up in the air. / or enemy for you're combos.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> edit ; Qaus/Exort , cant live without euls scepter, i feel invoker needs it.


Well, if you want to be sure to hit your Chaos Meteor, with 1 point of wex, you can have Cold Snap and Tornado buffered in the spell slots - throw a tornado, then a Cold snap and quickly invoke a meteor while you keep hammering the enemy hero, who's under the effects of Cold Snap. That should be enough in most instances, since it's quick and hard to defend against.
I really never go only two of the three - I always have a "backup" point in wex, just to be sure in the mid-game. As for early game though - not really any point in going anything but quas/exort - especially if you're the midlane.


----------



## evilferret

Q/E Orb also lets you pick your starting items differently. I like the E starting builds better than Q.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> I can never quite understand people going Exort Invoker from the get-go. The extra damage from the E-orbs is nice and all, but the Exort spells are pretty easy to dodge.
> I pretty much always go quas-> invoke (Cold Snap, good against early agressive mids, like a classic pudge vs invoker) -> exort (Forge Spirit, can be used for farming/harass, while picking up runes (I always go bottle -> Brown boots -> Midas -> PhaseB -> Force staff ->drums ->Necronomicon (invoker is OP push))) and go on with more quas/exort/invoke untill the TF's start happening, and then I'll pick up a Wex for Blast and potentially a Chaos Meteor in the mix.
> Methodic, but it Works like 80% of all games - if we lose it's certainly not because I lost mid (unless I'm dealing with a Puck or OD - annoying!).


As you said, Exort is taken at level 1 for increased damage. Players taking Exort first are looking less at the spell they get first and more at the CS they will gain from having +11 damage (2 INT, 9 Exort damage). If Invoker starts with a different orb he will only have 38 base damage. His attack animation/projectile is not stellar like a hero such as Sniper, and last-hitting will be a challenge. Many players aren't willing to sacrifice the decreased lane control from having that much less attack damage and will wait until level 3 to take Quas because mid levels come fairly quickly and they may be confident that the enemy mid will not show the level of aggression that demands Cold Snap response until then.

A side point; you might consider taking one level of Wex in your first 5-7 levels. Going back to the point of enemy mid aggression, Ghost Walk is likely your best ticket out of a sticky situation, especially when conventional mids hit 6 and get their playmaking spells. You also gain early access to alternative disables/interrupts (Blast, Tornado, EMP) if you know that Cold Snap is currently on cooldown.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Well, if you want to be sure to hit your Chaos Meteor, with 1 point of wex, you can have Cold Snap and Tornado buffered in the spell slots - throw a tornado, then a Cold snap and quickly invoke a meteor while you keep hammering the enemy hero, who's under the effects of Cold Snap. That should be enough in most instances, since it's quick and hard to defend against.
> I really never go only two of the three - I always have a "backup" point in wex, just to be sure in the mid-game. As for early game though - not really any point in going anything but quas/exort - especially if you're the midlane.


Yes, thats true, tornado is not worth throwing out under level 2-3. for the metoer combo. x2 in wex is decent enough to do the combo i feel.
i always get one point in wex early , its pretty simple, you coldsnap , suntrike and push him in. its kinda a stun every hit.

coldsnap->suntrike->defeaning blast, seems to help alot. but it all depends, sometimes i go 4-1-4 or i go full exort with some qaus/wex.
for the euls combo that is.

but ofcourse the fun really starts when you have alot of levels, Agha's,Refresher, you have many ways to go for the combos.


----------



## Hicippoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> I can never quite understand people going Exort Invoker from the get-go. The extra damage from the E-orbs is nice and all, but the Exort spells are pretty easy to dodge.
> I pretty much always go quas-> invoke (Cold Snap, good against early agressive mids, like a classic pudge vs invoker) -> exort (Forge Spirit, can be used for farming/harass, while picking up runes (I always go bottle -> Brown boots -> Midas -> PhaseB -> Force staff ->drums ->Necronomicon (invoker is OP push))) and go on with more quas/exort/invoke untill the TF's start happening, and then I'll pick up a Wex for Blast and potentially a Chaos Meteor in the mix.
> Methodic, but it Works like 80% of all games - if we lose it's certainly not because I lost mid (unless I'm dealing with a Puck or OD - annoying!).


If you have a teammate with a lockdown like net from naga or any reliable stun, it's pretty much the way to go as sunstrike can help significantly in every team fight.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> A side point; you might consider taking one level of Wex in your first 5-7 levels. Going back to the point of enemy mid aggression, Ghost Walk is likely your best ticket out of a sticky situation, especially when conventional mids hit 6 and gain their playmaking spells. You also gain early access to alternative disables/interrupts (Blast, Tornado, EMP) if you know that Cold Snap is currently on cooldown.


Very true, but as for most games, I start leaving mid lane at about lvl5 to gank bot or top - while I leave my 2/2 forge spirit to apply some pressure on the lane and get last hits.
And you might ask how I can do that this early - but that would be because it's the way I had been playing the most of the game already - in most cases the enemy midlane doesn't really consider me going ganking, most tend to just be content with staying mid and farm, while I go top/bot (usually I go where our carry is), because they're probably thinking I'm going for another rune (which I do tend to pick up on the way.
Example: my last game started off pretty good with me picking up a invis rune earlier for my bottle, I hit lvl 5 (picked up another quas) later in mid, resummoned my spirit, then ran down to bot rune, where I found a haste rune. I procc'd the haste rune, used the invis and went down to clean up bot (which, in most cases, let's you hit lvl 6 for another exort).
Bam! Pressure gone in bot, while mid haven't really been pressed that much because my 2/2 is still there (they last 30 secs at 2 quas, plenty of time) to lasthit or drag creeps off the tower. Sometimes it's luck with runes, sometimes it's just having predictable or lazy/greedy opponents (who don't buy wards)...

Of course above scenario is if I'm actually hitting the levels when I want to and if their mid haven't been getting me very early.
While I do agree with the usuability of a point of wex, it just doesn't really pay off untill you start seeing your team or the enemy team revving up for a TF, since, by then, you can do significant amounts of damage with the early exort or let your team pull out of a bad spot with a strong quas ice wall.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> 4v5 is winnable. That said, I wish Dota 2 would add a concede option for certain situations.


Why can't you dodge in hero select? :/


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why can't you dodge in hero select? :/


It used to be allowed, but Valve decided to change it so that dodgers get an abandon (partly due to the huge number of complaints regarding dodgers). Have you tried Captain's Mode yet?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It used to be allowed, but Valve decided to change it so that dodgers get an abandon (partly due to the huge number of complaints regarding dodgers). Have you tried Captain's Mode yet?


Nah Im just soloing in standard match making.

I'm just trying to adapt my mechanics from LoL to DoTA2.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Nah Im just soloing in standard match making.
> 
> I'm just trying to adapt my mechanics from LoL to DoTA2.


Just out of curiosity, what made you ditch LoL?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I once held the record for most played Shyvana games in League of Legends(2611 played games as Shyvana), She's a full tank,tanky DPS fighter. I can go "man mode."
> If you mean there arent any tanky heroes that are female, well in LoL just about anyone could "Tank" and be front line with the right items, how well they did depended on their kit.


I read that Reddit post...LOL

My main heroes are mostly female too - My main core is Templar Assassin, Crystal Maiden, Luna, Windranger and Lina. I figured if I'm going to spend hours a day gaming might as well be looking at females.


----------



## WALSRU

I came from 2 years in LoL as well and very much mirror her reasoning here. Above and beyond that I personally felt that too many heroes had overlapping abilities and served the same roles with another hero just plain being better. Maybe the most important is that I absolutely could not get behind the balancing strategy, nerf into the ground everything that doesn't fit into the tried and true meta. Then leave those heroes in the trench for extended periods of time because new heroes = $$.

/rant


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what made you ditch LoL?


Emotional investment.

I was getting so stressed out, and I was sick of the community behavior.

Just an extensive example.

I played a lot of ADC Ahri, which people believe is a "Troll pick" and while she's an unconvetional ADC she's still capable of being an ADC, but people don't understand how she works as an ADC. Most people don't remember when Ahri was a FoTM ADC when she was first released, but I had originally played her as and ADC and a CC+sustained damage mage.
I was tired of people throwing matches because I picked my best ADC when I wanted to play ADC...

LoL has a hard engrained meta that Riot keeps enforcing and losing games because of trolls because i picked an unconvetional ADC was getting me extremely upset. I can't stand losing games as Shyvana, Ahri, and Elise, and the more games I lost because of throwing teammates the more stressed out and upset I got.

I eventually got so tired of it I gave up playing ADC Ahri entirely, which was honestly really depressing. The harassment from people was too much to handle.
There's more examples, but thats one major reason.
I realized I was too emotionally involved and cared too much about the game. Matches felt like too much effort to turn around and lose a game because of someone else. LoL's match matching is also not optimal(my friends whom play dota2 and Lol say DoTA2's match making is far superior)

Then the reason that catalized the descion to leave? WildStar. WildStar is an upcoming mmorpg that is literally the game I've been DREAMING of playing for years and years, since I quit prius online.
Someone gave me a WildStar betakey, and that morning, left.

I left in the beginning of my best season ever, when i was about to be on a Diamond level team(jungler), AND a world record, but I don't regreat a damn second of it. Because I've been so much happier without LoL in my life.
I just have a residual emotional feeling of Loss leaving Shyvana behind.

I spent 2+years playing her almost everyday, 2600+games, a world record, I'm still attached, but I realized that I needed to leave.
''This House no longer feels like Home'' If that's true, then leave it, and never return back.

I'm playing DoTA2 as an Off game while I wait for WildStar to go live...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Emotional investment.
> 
> I was getting so stressed out, and I was sick of the community behavior.
> 
> Just an extensive example.
> 
> I played a lot of ADC Ahri, which people believe is a "Troll pick" and while she's an unconvetional ADC she's still capable of being an ADC, but people don't understand how she works as an ADC. Most people don't remember when Ahri was a FoTM ADC when she was first released, but I had originally played her as and ADC and a CC+sustained damage mage.
> I was tired of people throwing matches because I picked my best ADC when I wanted to play ADC...
> 
> LoL has a hard engrained meta that Riot keeps enforcing and losing games because of trolls because i picked an unconvetional ADC was getting me extremely upset. I can't stand losing games as Shyvana, Ahri, and Elise, and the more games I lost because of throwing teammates the more stressed out and upset I got.
> 
> I eventually got so tired of it I gave up playing ADC Ahri entirely, which was honestly really depressing. The harassment from people was too much to handle.
> There's more examples, but thats one major reason.
> I realized I was too emotionally involved and cared too much about the game. Matches felt like too much effort to turn around and lose a game because of someone else. LoL's match matching is also not optimal(my friends whom play dota2 and Lol say DoTA2's match making is far superior)
> 
> Then the reason that catalized the descion to leave? WildStar. WildStar is an upcoming mmorpg that is literally the game I've been DREAMING of playing for years and years, since I quit prius online.
> Someone gave me a WildStar betakey, and that morning, left.
> 
> I left in the beginning of my best season ever, when i was about to be on a Diamond level team(jungler), AND a world record, but I don't regreat a damn second of it. Because I've been so much happier without LoL in my life.
> I just have a residual emotional feeling of Loss leaving Shyvana behind.
> 
> I spent 2+years playing her almost everyday, 2600+games, a world record, I'm still attached, but I realized that I needed to leave.
> ''This House no longer feels like Home'' If that's true, then leave it, and never return back.
> 
> I'm playing DoTA2 as an Off game while I wait for WildStar to go live...


That's interesting. I left LoL when it became clear to me that Riot had no intention of achieving anything resembling acceptable balance. They seemed to be too focused on pumping out new champions and skins. With DotA 2, you not only get better graphics, matchmaking, and balance, but you can also acquire cosmetic items without necessarily spending any money (especially during special events).


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> 4v5 is winnable. That said, I wish Dota 2 would add a concede option for certain situations.


DOTA 2 does have a concede "option" but only in Captain's mode. When you type "GG" in all chat the game automatically ends in 10 seconds.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> DOTA 2 does have a concede "option" but only in Captain's mode. When you type "GG" in all chat the game automatically ends in 10 seconds.


Cool, didn't know that. Still, it would be nice if we could call a concede vote (in all of the modes) when a teammate abandons the game.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I came from 2 years in LoL as well and very much mirror her reasoning here. Above and beyond that I personally felt that too many heroes had overlapping abilities and served the same roles with another hero just plain being better. Maybe the most important is that I absolutely could not get behind the balancing strategy, nerf into the ground everything that doesn't fit into the tried and true meta. Then leave those heroes in the trench for extended periods of time because new heroes = $$.
> 
> /rant


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Emotional investment.
> 
> I was getting so stressed out, and I was sick of the community behavior.
> 
> -Snip-
> 
> I'm playing DoTA2 as an Off game while I wait for WildStar to go live...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That's interesting. I left LoL when it became clear to me that Riot had no intention of achieving anything resembling acceptable balance. They seemed to be too focused on pumping out new champions and skins. With DotA 2, you not only get better graphics, matchmaking, and balance, but you can also acquire cosmetic items without necessarily spending any money (especially during special events).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I came from 2 years in LoL as well and very much mirror her reasoning here. Above and beyond that I personally felt that too many heroes had overlapping abilities and served the same roles with another hero just plain being better. Maybe the most important is that I absolutely could not get behind the balancing strategy, nerf into the ground everything that doesn't fit into the tried and true meta. Then leave those heroes in the trench for extended periods of time because new heroes = $$.
> 
> /rant


So since the 3 of you came from LOL Any input on how I ought to play...specific heroes ect...related to dota 2 would help...lan in 1 week and no clue how/what to play in lol


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> So since the 3 of you came from LOL Any input on how I ought to play...specific heroes ect...related to dota 2 would help...lan in 1 week and no clue how/what to play in lol


Play kassadin, my most favorite hero who could burst insane.
its been so long since i played LoL.. like couple years ago.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Play kassadin, my most favorite hero who could burst insane.
> its been so long since i played LoL.. like couple years ago.


Relatable to any dota 2 characters? Also are roles about the same? What about item choices?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> So since the 3 of you came from LOL Any input on how I ought to play...specific heroes ect...related to dota 2 would help...lan in 1 week and no clue how/what to play in lol


What are your main heroes in DotA 2?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> So since the 3 of you came from LOL Any input on how I ought to play...specific heroes ect...related to dota 2 would help...lan in 1 week and no clue how/what to play in lol


um if you play AD Carry Build Lifesteal and crit rate.
If you're jungling play soemthing tanky like Shyvana and build items like Randuins, and Spirit visage. I build Sorc shoes on Shyvana.

Ashe is a bit like Drow Ranger.

I can;t really translate how a LoL champion crosses over to a DoTA2 hero


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What are your main heroes in DotA 2?


Well I feel like I could pretty well play any hero and do ok, I've got about 3k hrs In dota 1 and about 1.5 in dota 2

But I like to play the following:
Death Prophet
Ursa
Nero
Meepo
Ogre magi
Luna
Dragon knight
Alchemist
Morphing
Troll
Razer
Viper
Puck
Batrider
Prophet

I know it's kinda a long list, but like a said I've Been playing a long time (since this genre was called aeon of strife)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> um if you play AD Carry Build Lifesteal and crit rate.
> If you're jungling play soemthing tanky like Shyvana and build items like Randuins, and Spirit visage. I build Sorc shoes on Shyvana.
> 
> Ashe is a bit like Drow Ranger.
> 
> I can;t really translate how a LoL champion crosses over to a DoTA2 hero


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What are your main heroes in DotA 2?


AD being? Attack damage?

edit: Looks like this is the potential "free to play" list potentially through next friday (when the lan occurs)
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/champions-skins/free-rotation/new-free-champion-rotation-morgana-nunu-veigar-and-more
so suggestions from that list?

oh I'll just post it here:
Kog'Maw - the Mouth of the Abyss
Lux - the Lady of Luminosity
Morgana - Fallen Angel
Nunu - the Yeti Rider
Renekton - the Butcher of the Sands
Sejuani - the Winter's Wrath
Thresh - the Chain Warden
Vayne - the Night Hunter
Veigar - the Tiny Master of Evil
Volibear - the Thunder's Roar


----------



## WALSRU

Volibear is in my top 10 favorite LoL champs. Out of that list. Very durable, has a good nuke, and just in general very Bear.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Volibear is in my top 10 favorite LoL champs. Out of that list. Very durable, has a good nuke, and just in general very Bear.


can you relate him to a role in dota 2? (better yet a specific hero?)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> can you relate him to a role in dota 2? (better yet a specific hero?)


Usra? XD almost looks like a copy.

Voli is a tank, jungler


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> edit: Looks like this is the potential "free to play" list potentially through next friday (when the lan occurs)
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/champions-skins/free-rotation/new-free-champion-rotation-morgana-nunu-veigar-and-more
> so suggestions from that list?
> 
> oh I'll just post it here:
> Kog'Maw - the Mouth of the Abyss
> Lux - the Lady of Luminosity
> Morgana - Fallen Angel
> Nunu - the Yeti Rider
> Renekton - the Butcher of the Sands
> Sejuani - the Winter's Wrath
> Thresh - the Chain Warden
> Vayne - the Night Hunter
> Veigar - the Tiny Master of Evil
> Volibear - the Thunder's Roar


Nunu shares some vague similarities with Ogre Magi, and he's fairly straightforward to play.


----------



## WALSRU

Voli came out waaay after Ursa. They are both bears that scale HP into damage, so there's your similarity.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Voli came out waaay after Ursa. They are both bears that scale HP into damage, so there's your similarity.


Ursa came out way before Voli









WALSRU, did you ever play dota? (1) just curious


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Voli came out waaay after Ursa. They are both bears that scale HP into damage, so there's your similarity.


My comment could be taken as "voli is a copy of ursa"









just depends on the english.
such a silly language









lol wow, windranger much?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Ursa came out way before Voli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WALSRU, did you ever play dota? (1) just curious


Toxsick, did you even read my comment (I said *after*)









And only once, on accident, when I was just randomly joining custom lobbies in WC3. Got very confused and never went back.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Toxsick, did you even read my comment (I said *after*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And only once, on accident, when I was just randomly joining custom lobbies in WC3. Got very confused and never went back.


Haha! it took me 10 minutes to figure out where the items were... you had like 10 different shops in the base... o.o


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Haha! it took me 10 minutes to figure out where the items were... you had like 10 different shops in the base... o.o


Thats why i never played Dota 1. The learning curve was to great and the community was trash.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats why i never played Dota 1. The learning curve was to great and the community was trash.


yeah no punishment for abandons

though I seriously think I've left more dota 2 games than I did dota 1 (and I think I've only left 3...1 of which was a friend playing on my account)

I tend to have the mentality, hey if I play this out and win its awesome...and if I lose not a big deal we were down 1,2, or 3

so its a fun time to play unconventionally


----------



## evilferret

The learning curve on Dota 1 wasn't bad if you compared to some of the other WC3 mods.

Doc, I believe in you! Just random and win! Don't think about it!


----------



## TFL Replica

In the earlier versions of DotA 1, CM's ulti could instakill most heroes, and Centaur's ulti was just a passive that gave him bonus strength.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I feel like CLG DoubleLift right now


my team gets killed off and im left to 3v1 on 2 different occasions, no probs I'll just DoubleLift this, and carry.
(CLG DoubleLift is the Pro AD Carry player for Counter Logic Gaming, a Pro LoL team that I'm a fan of)

How do I rewind and stuff in a replay D:


----------



## Timeofdoom

I had an awesome game as Nyx just now, going 16-1-6 in a 4v5 situation (our Mirana DC'd) against a Invoker, Storm Spirit, Chaos Knight, IO and a Morphling.
We ended up winning 'cuz I carried early-/mid-game and our Windranger then took over in the late game, going 21-1-10.
I really love me zappy gun..


----------



## Toxsick

Seeing how terrible Guinsoo was at balancing heroes back in the days, and all the heroes that were rejected..( not put in or removed ) some of them are really.. stupid.

How does a Hero deal 2500 damage or even 1500 at level1?









though , he needed gold in order to be good or rather use his skills.

he's name was "Gambler"

Ha, im glad icefrog took over in terms of belancing...!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> In the earlier versions of DotA 1, CM's ulti could instakill most heroes, and Centaur's ulti was just a passive that gave him bonus strength.


Honestly I preferred that version of centaur to the one we have today (also when drows was the same thing just Agi instead of Str)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I feel like CLG DoubleLift right now
> 
> 
> my team gets killed off and im left to 3v1 on 2 different occasions, no probs I'll just DoubleLift this, and carry.
> (CLG DoubleLift is the Pro AD Carry player for Counter Logic Gaming, a Pro LoL team that I'm a fan of)
> 
> How do I rewind and stuff in a replay D:


Nice!...up the top right there is a replay bar just click about where you want to go (I think there are keyboard shortcuts but I've not watched replays in a while) you can also click that circle with the 10 inside it to go back 10 seconds...great for rewatching team fights

you can also speed up or slow down the replay using the slider right above the replay bar
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Seeing how terrible Guinsoo was at balancing heroes back in the days, and all the heroes that were rejected..( not put in or removed ) some of them are really.. stupid.
> 
> How does a Hero deal 2500 damage or even 1500 at level1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though , he needed gold in order to be good or rather use his skills.
> 
> he's name was "Gambler"
> 
> Ha, im glad icefrog took over in terms of belancing...!


IIRC Gambler was only in for a very short time or there was an optional mode to include him (Cant remember that one was a LONG time ago back when riki had deathward)


----------



## ObscureParadox

I like the idea of Centaur having extra strength as his ulti, reminds me of a tanky Drow in the sense that you get extra attack power as your ulti.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I like the idea of Centaur having extra strength as his ulti, reminds me of a tanky Drow in the sense that you get extra attack power as your ulti.


well it also synergized much better with return


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Honestly I preferred that version of centaur to the one we have today (also when drows was the same thing just Agi instead of Str)
> Nice!...up the top right there is a replay bar just click about where you want to go (I think there are keyboard shortcuts but I've not watched replays in a while) you can also click that circle with the 10 inside it to go back 10 seconds...great for rewatching team fights
> 
> you can also speed up or slow down the replay using the slider right above the replay bar
> IIRC Gambler was only in for a very short time or there was an optional mode to include him (Cant remember that one was a LONG time ago back when riki had deathward)


Riki with death ward that dealt chaos damage and had perma invis

and aegis being a craftable item with +36 armor and charges was in for much longer than gambler, and those were broken as heck as well


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Riki with death ward that dealt chaos damage and had perma invis
> 
> and aegis being a craftable item with +36 armor and charges was in for much longer than gambler, and those were broken as heck as well


IMO aegis was not any more OP than what black king bar is in dota 2 right now.


----------



## Toxsick

Pudge 1.0

ohgod dont let me get started with that xD


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Pudge 1.0
> 
> ohgod dont let me get started with that xD


carrion flies visually stacked indefinitely

Instagib every time.


----------



## evilferret

This will always be the most imba hero to me.



Man, look at that balance!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> This will always be the most imba hero to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, look at that balance!


Dat Guinsoo balance.


----------



## TFL Replica

Before the Invoker, someone had a stab at making a secret hero based on the bloodmage model. I don't even remember what his skills were, but nothing seemed to hurt him, and he could instantly kill anyone.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Dat Guinsoo balance.


Best balance for fun!

I had more friends stick with Dota from the 5.xx version vs the 6.xx versions so he did something right to me.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Best balance for fun!
> 
> I had more friends stick with Dota from the 5.xx version vs the 6.xx versions so he did something right to me.


Sun Wukong inc?

How much do we bet that hes gonna get released with a new event?








though, i think he needs to be released on dota first...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Sun Wukong inc?
> 
> How much do we bet that hes gonna get released with a new event?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though, i think he needs to be released on dota first...


Pitlord?

I just want more heroesss! Where are my techies? I won't play them but I want them ported!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Pitlord?
> 
> I just want more heroesss! Where are my techies? I won't play them but I want them ported!


I'd rather not have techies in the game. Things are going to be worse than when Meepo was first added.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Jim888

Sorry about tonight Kmac, I'm sick as all get out, and really frustrated about my mic not working...that whole last game I was trying to get it to work so I was playing like Crap


----------



## Atham

May I ask, when is it good to get a Linken's sphere and when to get a BKB?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> May I ask, when is it good to get a Linken's sphere and when to get a BKB?


Depends on enemy team. Check playdota for what spells go through BKB but not Linkens and make your choice in game.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Depends on enemy team. Check playdota for what spells go through BKB but not Linkens and make your choice in game.


Lo Kens is so much more than the spell block, that regen is great


----------



## Toxsick

Linkens can be good sometimes.

either way -> Bkb blocks everything ( almost )

Linken doenst. but the its decent on some hero's.. regen and stuff. ive seen linkens on many heroes.. against doom,nyx... Heck even Singsing goes Linkens on SF sometimes and many others heroes.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I'm so mechanically bad at this game.

I feel so dumb.


----------



## Toxsick

Alright, i think someone got pissed of a little bit?



So im using macro's for Invoker apparently... facepalm...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm so mechanically bad at this game.
> 
> I feel so dumb.


Can't ask for too much as a new comer (I understand you're a very experienced LoL player, still), I've had friends feel the same way and eventually didnt get through the training threshold and therefore never really got into the game.

Threshold = the amount of games one needs to get so familiar with the game that skipping the game for one whole year will have minimal effect to the skill level

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Alright, i think someone got pissed of a little bit?
> 
> 
> 
> So im using macro's for Invoker apparently... facepalm...


I knew somethin was up, you were too good


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> May I ask, when is it good to get a Linken's sphere and when to get a BKB?


You would go Linkens over bkb if your trying to avoid getting lock down by fiends grip, doom etc. http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Linken's_Sphere


----------



## HarrisLam

please allow me to add that linkens is mostly gotten on heros that have a very reliable escape mechanism such as invis(BH) and blink(QoP). Sometimes hero like DP just cuz she can make use of everything of the item.

Say if you are sniper and you can locked down by a spell that can go through BKB, even if you can dodge it with linkens, you aren't going anywhere and you might still die at the end so linkens isnt really a big deal.

But if you are say QoP, and you can dodge whatever stun that goes through BKB, that is a chance to blink out for you and is therefore a huge deal.


----------



## Toxsick

i still think Linkens is still easily counterd by some cheap items.


----------



## 13321G4

force staff comes to mind


----------



## EPiiKK

And good players, or een decent ones can trigger linkens with less important spells and then do the main spell


----------



## evilferret

Linkens also gives you regen which BKB doesn't.

Just on magic immunity I think BKB is better but sometimes Linkens could be a better choice.

Harris, you forgot Weaver!

I just like the idea of a 5 Linken team. You all bubble one guy and have some fun.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Linkens also gives you regen which BKB doesn't.
> 
> Just on magic immunity I think BKB is better but sometimes Linkens could be a better choice.
> 
> Harris, you forgot Weaver!
> 
> I just like the idea of a 5 Linken team. You all bubble one guy and have some fun.


With a meepo in your team you can bubble each meepo and have fun


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So is there a meta in this game? I have no idea how the lane setups are supose to go, or team compositions.


----------



## SeventhSanctum

There really isn't a "meta" almost every hero can go any lane and even woods. Depends on what type of role you're going with. It isn't like LoL where Oh I'mma pick this champ so top is mine all the time and make it so predictable and boring.


----------



## Hicippoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> And good players, or een decent ones can trigger linkens with less important spells and then do the main spell


Good players can also use that small window of time to escape. These are extremely useful to heroes like weaver specially against doom or hex.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So is there a meta in this game? I have no idea how the lane setups are supose to go, or team compositions.


The meta is always what the pros are doing. Once you start doing inhouses (10 man lobbies with interested players) you'll find more variations to these and generally more rewarding games. The only downside is that it doesn't impact your MMR.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So is there a meta in this game? I have no idea how the lane setups are supose to go, or team compositions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> There really isn't a "meta" almost every hero can go any lane and even woods. Depends on what type of role you're going with. It isn't like LoL where Oh I'mma pick this champ so top is mine all the time and make it so predictable and boring.


True. Compared to LoL the lanes and the meta is much more versatile, and since 6.79 it's been changing a lot


----------



## Toxsick

Dendi on "meta"

Those who believe in a meta-game philosophy are simply wrong. In regards to roles, Dendi believes a truly strong Dota player can excel at any role he plays because of his/her astute understanding of the game.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Well I mean like an understanding of the meta game for ranked. I like playing ranked soloque and ranked games.
right now I'm playing windranger and soloing mid or solo top/duo top.


----------



## 13321G4

You shouldn't really be seeing it as top and bottom, but safe- and off-/hardlane. Because the map is asymmetrical Radiance bot is safer than Radiance top, whilst the opposite is true for Dire side (top safe, bottom off).

WR is usually run as a support (shackle is great), but I get the feeling you are running her more like a soft carry, which also works. IMO if you are going to play her as a carry she works best in a solo mid or hard-lane.

People, correct me if I'm wrong btw.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> You shouldn't really be seeing it as top and bottom, but safe- and off-/hardlane. Because the map is asymmetrical Radiance bot is safer than Radiance top, whilst the opposite is true for Dire side (top safe, bottom off).
> 
> WR is usually run as a support (shackle is great), but I get the feeling you are running her more like a soft carry, which also works. IMO if you are going to play her as a carry she works best in a solo mid or hard-lane.
> 
> People, correct me if I'm wrong btw.


I can't stand supporting. I'm playing her as a carry. playing her mid a lot so i can gank top and bot. A bit form Pro LCS plays is give the lane a hard push and then use windranger's speed to gank a lane and make plays.

right now I'm 17-15 win loss with windranger, even after playing with a "Friend" who (probably)intentionally lost 2 games in a row for me.
I'm running items like Daedelus, Orchid, MoM, shadowblade and phase boots, basing my builds on the ideas I've had as an ADC in LoL, and it works well. being able to split and escape quickly or cuase the maps attention to shift towards me or force a 4+1 split push. as well as being able to peel off a lane and help people in the jungle when we catch enemies.
I've carried a few games so far(mind you we all suck so its not impressive







) But I'm just running off my understanding of game flow and map awareness from LoL. It's helpful to have previous experience.
I'm going to pick up Drow and Mirana as alts for windranger.

I'm just learning the game and "transfering" my experience right now.

I'm going to eventually learn all the female heros. but windranger, drow, and mirana are my focus atm.
Mirana reminds me a lot of Nidalee from LoL, which was one of my favorites. the jump and stun arrow with ranged attack is very fun.

And yes when i play i request mid/top lane as a solo. I find 2v1'ing in top lane to be much easier than in LoL. and in top lane i can focus on gainig levels and trying to out CS my enemy laners, and thats much easier in a 2v1 situation.


----------



## evilferret

If you want to carry, pick a heavier carry. Drow is probably the most DPS on the list.

WR isn't a heavy carry and sounds like you trying to force her into that position. Her support is kind of weak too, she's useless without the levels.

I like her solo off but she's not that great mid. Most of the time solo off, I'm more concerned about preventing the enemy carry from getting XP than my own CS.

Mid, you just have better mobile heroes or CC to gank with.

Maybe main Mirana. WR is still an int hero and doesn't scale well to end game unless you snowballing.

Tox, teach me support Drow! I still can't make it work!

I agree with Dendi about player roles but I think Puppey does the actual meta gaming for Navi.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you want to carry, pick a heavier carry. Drow is probably the most DPS on the list.
> 
> WR isn't a heavy carry and sounds like you trying to force her into that position. Her support is kind of weak too, she's useless without the levels.
> I like her solo off but she's not that great mid. Most of the time solo off, I'm more concerned about preventing the enemy carry from getting XP than my own CS.
> Mid, you just have better mobile heroes or CC to gank with.
> 
> Maybe main Mirana. WR is still an int hero and doesn't scale well to end game unless you snowballing.


I can't just "pick" a character I play characters that have personality synergy. Same reason I can't play male heroes, because they don't feel right for me to play.
There are even pro LoL players who have this conception, such as PigLet from SK T1 season 3 world championship ADC. He has a phenominal score with his female roster.
Quote:


> On male champions, Piglet is a below average 4-7 record. He's tried some Twitch, Varus, Ezreal and even some Lee Sin in his time, but he just doesn't get along well with male champions.
> 
> On female champions, Piglet is 26-2. Yeah, you heard that right -- Piglet, all-time in professional games, has won twenty six out of his twenty eight games on female champions. With a 13-1 record on Caitlyn, 10-1 on Vayne, and a perfect 3-0 on Miss Fortune, Piglet is truly the Ace of Queens. Some men are only made for one woman, but Piglet is the true romancer of Korean League of Legends, holding the most insane stat in history. Whatever the reason, he just performs out of this world on female champions, but can't do anything when he is paired with a male champion in lane.


Some people have a psychological advantage or disadvantage with certain types of characters/heroes/champions/avatars ect. From pro players to new players, Synergy is a very strong psychological influence in games.
Windranger was the hero that drew me into the game in the first place and made me want to play DoTA2 in the first place, Drow is inticing, but while she shares a very similar attitude towards things that I do, she doesn't have as strong a synergy that I do with windranger.

On windranger with orchid and dadelous, she's pretty devistating and she's pretty capable of kiting. The games I've played with drow, she does feel like she does a bit more damage, but lacks the escape and repositioning that I really like about Windranger.

In LoL my highest champion synergy was Shyvana, her being my most played and highest success rate for 3 seasons. I've never gone negative or less than 54% win ratio with Shyvana. Elise and Ahri being my alts with Elise being my mid/top/jungle preference, ahri being my AP Carry(Mage) and AD Carry(trinity force ADC).

Ahri was never designed to be an ADC, but thanks to the items in LoL, and the way she works, she ended up being my best ADC pick, better than my "true" ADC picks. And this i attribute to her being not only a champion that I dont have an issue playing that is inhibited by my msucle problems, also because she was so synergetic with me
Windranger's personality is very similar to Ahri's but doesn't have the sexual attitude that Ahri did.

Note: ADC=Ranged attack damage carry, AP=Magic Damage based mage that uses its skills that scale on the items they get)

also i absolutely loathe and hate and avoid supporting.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you want to carry, pick a heavier carry. Drow is probably the most DPS on the list.
> 
> WR isn't a heavy carry and sounds like you trying to force her into that position. Her support is kind of weak too, she's useless without the levels.
> 
> I like her solo off but she's not that great mid. Most of the time solo off, I'm more concerned about preventing the enemy carry from getting XP than my own CS.
> 
> Mid, you just have better mobile heroes or CC to gank with.
> 
> Maybe main Mirana. WR is still an int hero and doesn't scale well to end game unless you snowballing.
> 
> Tox, teach me support Drow! I still can't make it work!
> 
> I agree with Dendi about player roles but I think Puppey does the actual meta gaming for Navi.


*M i d a s g a m i n g*

Support Drow? you krazy ef haha.

When you get level 6 you Basicly have a dd. so much dmg., but whenever you get into melee you're so dead and lose dmg.


----------



## redalert




----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Dat windranger...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> *M i d a s g a m i n g*
> 
> Support Drow? you krazy ef haha.
> 
> When you get level 6 you Basicly have a dd. so much dmg., but whenever you get into melee you're so dead and lose dmg.


Won't need any help with those ganks yo, roaming support Drow TI4 strat!

Fran, not trying to tell you to play other heroes. I meant, learn the hero and their weakness. I main WR and she's best at soft support/soft carry. It sounds like you're playing her out of her timing window.

I don't think we have anybody in Dota who does that. Even Pro's with sig heroes will play other heroes when the need calls for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Dendi too good, if you can farm a DR by 25 mins you can do whatever you want. I miss MSS's WR, I thought he would bring WR into compet.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Won't need any help with those ganks yo, roaming support Drow TI4 strat!
> 
> Fran, not trying to tell you to play other heroes. I meant, learn the hero and their weakness. I main WR and she's best at soft support/soft carry. It sounds like you're playing her out of her timing window.
> 
> I don't think we have anybody in Dota who does that. Even Pro's with sig heroes will play other heroes when the need calls for it.
> Dendi too good, if you can farm a DR by 25 mins you can do whatever you want. I miss MSS's WR, I thought he would bring WR into compet.


I'll find my hero pool in do time.

But for now, I'm having a lot of fun with Windranger.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Won't need any help with those ganks yo, roaming support Drow TI4 strat!
> 
> Fran, not trying to tell you to play other heroes. I meant, learn the hero and their weakness. I main WR and she's best at soft support/soft carry. It sounds like you're playing her out of her timing window.
> 
> I don't think we have anybody in Dota who does that. Even Pro's with sig heroes will play other heroes when the need calls for it.
> Dendi too good, if you can farm a DR by 25 mins you can do whatever you want. I miss MSS's WR, I thought he would bring WR into compet.


Drow being picked up by C9 vs EG... its 1-1, and C9 seems to lose... because of that pick.. thats what i think.

all i want is EG to throw badly..

Nah how can they throw with dat RTZY tinker though. go next!

http://www.twitch.tv/d2l


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Drow being picked up by C9 vs EG... its 1-1, and C9 seems to lose... because of that pick.. thats what i think.
> 
> all i want is EG to throw badly..


They tried support Drow? OMG I need to watch it.

But EG so good for the bets!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> They tried support Drow? OMG I need to watch it.
> 
> But EG so good for the bets!


They were a throw team. not anymore with A-GOD in the team.


----------



## redalert

EE Drow mid and they lost Most useless hero she needs to stay in low level pubs. All Drow ever does in pro games is feed.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

AH i was wondering where I could watch some Dota2 pro games.

EG's LoL team just lost hard...


----------



## redalert

You can watch pro games in game if someone has a ticket and your in a party with them. Anyone know if you can get an item if your in a party or ticket holder only?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> EE Drow mid and they lost Most useless hero she needs to stay in low level pubs. All Drow ever does in pro games is feed.


hahaha!

EG bashing how bad drow was in all chat when they were in game...

EE raped them with drow -> dagger mom. EG disband..
















Last game now.. 2-2


----------



## redalert

Yeah aui and demon saved the day for C9


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah aui and demon saved the day for C9


i hope they win this! C9.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You can watch pro games in game if someone has a ticket and your in a party with them. Anyone know if you can get an item if your in a party or ticket holder only?


90% sure you need to have the ticket to get an item.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

EG Wins by a landslide.
wow


----------



## Toxsick

https://twitter.com/LodaBerg/status/363452261734686720

HAHAHAA

Now i guess they won a lan now


----------



## redalert

C9 lost it at the Rosh pit and went down hill from there


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> https://twitter.com/LodaBerg/status/363452261734686720
> 
> HAHAHAA
> 
> Now i guess they won a lan now


Get him some aloe vera for that burn


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Get him some aloe vera for that burn


yep, haha.

still sad c9 lost that...

i guess thats why you get for trashtalking to fear when the games didnt even happen... it happend before game 1 started. lol..


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> https://twitter.com/LodaBerg/status/363452261734686720
> 
> HAHAHAA
> 
> Now i guess they won a lan now


MLG doesn't count?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Ugh 2 autoloss games in a row.

I hate people who intentionally ruin matches.
They deserve a permaban, i swear.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ugh 2 autoloss games in a row.
> 
> I hate people who intentionally ruin matches.
> They deserve a permaban, i swear.


I feel like half the people that play dota intentionally ruin games based on what heroes they pick









I generally avoid weekend dota, quality of players/people seems to be a lot worse. Also I realized after my slow and agonizing descent into MMR hell from 4400-> 3850 ( stuck here ~ 3 months ago and keep getting stuck here) , the best way to get your mmr up is to just play carry/offlane carry. (Jungle carry is typically awful in pubs)

So after about 1800 games of support I switched to carry and so far I've gone up 350 pts after the switch, and will switch back to support when i get to the 4400/4500 range. My games are so much easier now - instead of 40-50 minute grind it out games that usually end up in a loss it's 30-40 minute stomps that I can mess around in. I didn't realize how mechanically deficient so many carry players are.

Also been messing around with offlane void (inspired by ixmike) http://dotabuff.com/players/86715129/matches?hero=faceless-void&lobby_type=&game_mode=&match_type=real to surprisingly good results. Does well as long as the other team doesn't go a heavy push lineup.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I feel like half the people that play dota intentionally ruin games based on what heroes they pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally avoid weekend dota, quality of players/people seems to be a lot worse. Also I realized after my slow and agonizing descent into MMR hell from 4400-> 3850 ( stuck here ~ 3 months ago and keep getting stuck here) , the best way to get your mmr up is to just play carry/offlane carry. (Jungle carry is typically awful in pubs)
> 
> So after about 1800 games of support I switched to carry and so far I've gone up 350 pts after the switch, and will switch back to support when i get to the 4400/4500 range. My games are so much easier now - instead of 40-50 minute grind it out games that usually end up in a loss it's 30-40 minute stomps that I can mess around in. I didn't realize how mechanically deficient so many carry players are.
> 
> Also been messing around with offlane void (inspired by ixmike) http://dotabuff.com/players/86715129/matches?hero=faceless-void&lobby_type=&game_mode=&match_type=real to surprisingly good results. Does well as long as the other team doesn't go a heavy push lineup.


Carry me Spam! Your old excuse no longer valid!

That tweet was from last year before their win.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ugh 2 autoloss games in a row.
> 
> I hate people who intentionally ruin matches.
> They deserve a permaban, i swear.


What's your MMR for ranked matches now?

Need to get it higher if you want to have better games (or just having more games under your belt in general). Less intentional feeding, less abandons, (slightly) less trash talk, players that are willing to pause and wait if someone DC, etc.

Bad things will still happen, just not as frequent.

The down side for solo queue however in higher MMR is that sometimes you meet a team that is really, a team. You see teamwork that happens in pro-matches. Chained skills from multiple heros, nice lane rotations, etc. Just hard to deal with that in a random team.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> What's your MMR for ranked matches now?
> 
> Need to get it higher if you want to have better games (or just having more games under your belt in general). Less intentional feeding, less abandons, (slightly) less trash talk, players that are willing to pause and wait if someone DC, etc.
> 
> Bad things will still happen, just not as frequent.
> 
> The down side for solo queue however in higher MMR is that sometimes you meet a team that is really, a team. You see teamwork that happens in pro-matches. Chained skills from multiple heros, nice lane rotations, etc. Just hard to deal with that in a random team.


im not playing ranked...
im level5

4 loss streak at the moment, this is aggrevating.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> im not playing ranked...
> im level5
> 
> 4 loss streak at the moment, this is aggrevating.


Oh....I thought you said you liked to play ranked matches in one of your earlier posts.

4-loss streak? What is a 4-loss streak?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Oh....I thought you said you liked to play ranked matches in one of your earlier posts.
> 
> 4-loss streak? What is a 4-loss streak?


I said i played LoL ranked, im new to dota2


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> MLG doesn't count?


since the roster got changed back.

Not sure, but i guess he won x2 now. lol


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> since the roster got changed back.
> 
> Not sure.


Loda's tweet was from before MLG.


----------



## redalert

That tweet from Loda was in August before MLG.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Loda's tweet was from before MLG.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> That tweet from Loda was in August before MLG.


yes, he won x2 Lans now, i guess.

So basicly loda is saying "win a lan before u talk"

Now he won x2 Lan games.


----------



## Toxsick

if anyone is intrested

http://www.reddit.com/r/redditdota2league/comments/1z9zan/rd2l_reddit_dota_2_league_rules/


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> yes, he won x2 Lans now, i guess.
> 
> So basicly loda is saying "win a lan before u talk"
> 
> Now he won x2 Lan games.


Forgot which tourney it was but I heard Arteezy was smack talking the teams.

Seems to be less Arteezy smack talking since so maybe he calmed down or sponsors.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Forgot which tourney it was but I heard Arteezy was smack talking the teams.
> 
> Seems to be less Arteezy smack talking since so maybe he calmed down or sponsors.


EG man, dem sponsers.


----------



## SeventhSanctum

Only player that deserved a lot of praise was PieLieDie with his Wisp saving everyone from Batrider's Lasso everytime. Other than that (On D2L) there were the same boring picks and plays.


----------



## WALSRU

I'm really, truly enjoying the DC Captain's Draft tourney. Nothing beats Synderen as a co-caster and Sunsfan has really grown since the start of the tournament.

Global silence had me ROLLING


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Whats going on with Navi vs Empire and their draft? Are they being forced by Russia to lose? I mean anyone can see they are just messing around losing on purpose.


----------



## HarrisLam

dont say that, I got rarez on Empire









I agree though, this game's draft is a little odd on NaVi side of things.

Still, this and last week, NaVi is 0-6 against Empire.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> dont say that, I got rarez on Empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree though, this game's draft is a little odd on NaVi side of things.
> 
> Still, this and last week, NaVi is 0-6 against Empire.


They play like they are playing pub game. None of them are playing any of their core heros. Maybe to to through off teams for TI4? If they play their best other teams will study them.


----------



## WALSRU

Dat Global Silence @ 26:30


----------



## Toxsick

Same goes to Virtus.pro losing on purpose or either throwing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Dat Global Silence @ 26:30


I did not get it? What about it?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Same goes to Virtus.pro losing on purpose or either throwing.


When ever you get any of those CIS teams in games together so much YOLO you tend to throw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I did not get it? What about it?


I think hes talking about how the casters when silent during the ulti.






http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/202wpd/xboct_promoted/


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You can watch pro games in game if someone has a ticket and your in a party with them. Anyone know if you can get an item if your in a party or ticket holder only?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 90% sure you need to have the ticket to get an item.


I think if you que in party with the 1 ticket holder, everyone in that party can get get item drops.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Who here buys lots of tickets. I am too cheap to spend money because i dont have a lot of time to watch.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Who here buys lots of tickets. I am too cheap to spend money because i dont have a lot of time to watch.


I buy tickets to the big tournaments. Right now I have Starladder Season 9, Korean Dota Leauge, and JoinDota League all active. I may get the Dota 2 Champions League ticket but they have matches when I am too busy at work or sleeping (early mornings). I think Dreamhack is free to watch on DOTA TV but I still pay the $10 to support, for the compendium - currently there is an OCN Fantasy league and we need more people!









If you see me on the OCN forums and watching a game, just message me and I will add you to party.


----------



## redalert

I have lots of tickets. Dream league, SL9, XMG CD draft, MLG TKO D2LC currently.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They play like they are playing pub game. None of them are playing any of their core heros. Maybe to to through off teams for TI4? If they play their best other teams will study them.


puppey played enigma just off the top of my head. Dendi has also played ember spirit IIRC? He's been practicing him a lot lately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Same goes to Virtus.pro losing on purpose or either throwing.


Sigma has been playing really bad lately. Just last night it has lost to both empire and fanatic after pretty advantageous openings.


----------



## redalert

Sigma has been awful lately. They were playing well and all of sudden 2 games in a row they threw games that were easy victories. Ever since then they havent been the same team and this has been going on with them for close to 2 months.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Drow being picked up by C9 vs EG... its 1-1, and C9 seems to lose... because of that pick.. thats what i think.
> 
> all i want is EG to throw badly..
> 
> Nah how can they throw with dat RTZY tinker though. go next!
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/d2l


ok so I'm late to the party but Morph! YESSS cant wait to watch...oh and its one of my fav mid players arteezy!

wow this has to be good. arteezy is seriously one of the best mids in the game


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> ok so I'm late to the party but Morph! YESSS cant wait to watch...oh and its one of my fav mid players arteezy!
> 
> wow this has to be good. arteezy is seriously one of the best mids in the game


A lot of Mid players shine during mid game which is what is required of them. RTZ mid heros are carry heros like Naga, SF, OD, Tinker. He is like a second carry of the team which is good. You could tell he was good ever since he played for Kaipi. If C9 had him they would dominate. They probably wanted hit but they have Bone7. Personally i think Bone7 is less of a player then RTZ from what i have seen.


----------



## redalert




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Why that never happens in real life? I have had my ES do that in many games but no follow up. Its truly epic.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Does anyone know where I can get a fix for a DoTA2 hud when using eyefinity?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a fix for a DoTA2 hud when using eyefinity?


Are you able to get the right aspect ratio? Valve messed up surround awhile back and I never messed with it afterwards.

Portrait mode used to work but I'm not a fan of that setup.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Are you able to get the right aspect ratio? Valve messed up surround awhile back and I never messed with it afterwards.
> 
> Portrait mode used to work but I'm not a fan of that setup.


no, max i can select is 16:9


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a fix for a DoTA2 hud when using eyefinity?


Last I heard (a month or so ago), there were still no available fixes. HUD files come in 16:10, 16:9, and 4:3 and have an awkward way of scaling on ultra-widescreen/eyefinity setups. The main reason that third-party workarounds don't exist is that black bars are present behind the HUD elements, so even if smaller/shorter HUD files were modded in, the bars would still block the same percentage of the screen.


----------



## redalert

Live Game tracker http://dota2.cyborgmatt.com/prizetracker/livegames


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a fix for a DoTA2 hud when using eyefinity?


Not that ive found, stupid fish eye effect is still there


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Not that ive found, stupid fish eye effect is still there


i just play using a single monitor, Dota is not a Eye enfinity game

from what I understand is you would still see the same amount of screen regardless.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i just play using a single monitor, Dota is not a Eye enfinity game
> 
> from what I understand is you would still see the same amount of screen regardless.


If eyefinity was set up correctly then in theory you would be able to see up to three times what you normally do, but I'm not 100% sure since I've never used the technology.

That would give you one hell of an advantage to see what's coming before it gets to you.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> If eyefinity was set up correctly then in theory you would be able to see up to three times what you normally do, but I'm not 100% sure since I've never used the technology.
> 
> That would give you one hell of an advantage to see what's coming before it gets to you.


No in Dota they limit the viewing field Regardless of your resolution. You can have a 4k hd screen and you will see the same amount of screen as 720p screen.......

There is no advantages because you run a higher resolution, unlike other games.


----------



## redalert

Free to Play can be preload now if any is planning on watching it https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/444267520464547840


----------



## ebduncan

preload as in, download it before your able to watch it?


----------



## redalert

yes


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> No in Dota they limit the viewing field Regardless of your resolution. You can have a 4k hd screen and you will see the same amount of screen as 720p screen.......
> 
> There is no advantages because you run a higher resolution, unlike other games.


Maybe I haven't been paying enough attention, but aren't LoL and HoN like that as well?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Maybe I haven't been paying enough attention, but aren't LoL and HoN like that as well?


I know HoN is, not sure about LoL as I haven't played it.


----------



## WALSRU

League works with Eyefinity last time I played though you have to manually fix the hud. Also, you have to have a fixed camera because panning left and right is a LOT of mouse movement. It's not very fair for competitive because from mid you can see top and bottom lanes near river.


----------



## 13321G4

Lol, that is so broken.

Does different resolution also allow for more or less vision?


----------



## Toxsick

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=3733

playing at higher res was at an advantage, but i guess it was already fixed. since the post was old.

Not sure about now.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=3733
> 
> playing at higher res was at an advantage, but i guess it was already fixed. since the post was old.
> 
> Not sure about now.


that was fixed, and it wasn't higher resolution, it was a wacky aspect ratio. I mean you can zoom out if cheats are enabled by changing the camera distance in the console,otherwise dota 2 is completely vision field looked regardless of resolution.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Free to Play viewing in Los Angeles, CA.

http://www.tunestub.com/event.cfm?id=145078

I know some Beyond the Summit guys may be going.

Anyone planning to go?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=3733
> 
> playing at higher res was at an advantage, but i guess it was already fixed. since the post was old.
> 
> Not sure about now.


yeah I tried it for a while...really sucked...everything was too small


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Free to play pack releasing tomorrow!

Anybody else going to purchase it?

I really enjoy dendi and hyhy sets. Doom never looked that good imo.

The courier and wards are kinda bad though.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Free to play pack releasing tomorrow!
> 
> Anybody else going to purchase it?
> 
> I really enjoy dendi and hyhy sets. Doom never looked that good imo.
> 
> The courier and wards are kinda bad though.


I'm getting it to support them... hopefully it will encourage them to produce/release a "Free to Play" Movie every year with the funds...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

I also buy to support them but the pack really seems like a good purchase anyways.









Have not seen the HUD though.

Still looking for a better hud than the MLG stronghold. I really like to get as much FOV as possible.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I also buy to support them but the pack really seems like a good purchase anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not seen the HUD though.
> 
> Still looking for a better hud than the MLG stronghold. I really like to get as much FOV as possible.


Yeah... I like the pudge set... even though I don't use pudge I still want it... pluse it is going to be a genuine quality for a short time... so I may get more than one to sell later on the market...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Dendi's set is definitely better than the last pudge set on the store (chains of black death from dota cinema).
I think it is selling for $14 atm...

Also Pudge mid is OP! Blink dagger hook! hahaha


----------



## Bastard Wolf

OMG the pack is available right now!!!

http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/20404?l=english


----------



## Toxsick

More hats valve, more hats!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> More hats valve, more hats!


I love hats when they do not overcharge for them. xD

The free to play pack is decently priced imo for 26 items with kinetic gems and such.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I love hats when they do not overcharge for them. xD
> 
> The free to play pack is decently priced imo for 26 items with kinetic gems and such.


Yeah, they are pretty decent, except the wards.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yeah, they are pretty decent, except the wards.


Indeed the wards and courier are really bad.
Have not seen the HUD yet but I don't expect much.


----------



## redalert

All I wanted is the ward the rest I will trade or sell


----------



## Toxsick

TECHIES!

And sun Wukong!
its going to be intresting


----------



## redalert

I saw that rtzy play live just


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Have you guys seen the hook animation on dendi's set?

it's hilariously good haha

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/dota-2-18th-march-patch-content-analysis/1100-1063/


----------



## Toxsick

Free To Play was nice


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Have not seen the movie yet. Tomorrow I guess.

Lifestealer got an ugly skin set in the last patch haha


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Have not seen the movie yet. Tomorrow I guess.
> 
> Lifestealer got an ugly skin set in the last patch haha


I wish heroe's like shadowfiend will never make it into the workshop i have a feeling they dont need a cosmtetic, like phoenix for example , they are an cosmetic already


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> I wish heroe's like shadowfiend will never make it into the workshop i have a feeling they dont need a cosmtetic, like phoenix for example , they are an cosmetic already


Exactly what I thought, the characters are good on their own.
That LS really looks like poop to be honest hahah


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Exactly what I thought, the characters are good on their own.
> That LS really looks like poop to be honest hahah


Shadowfiend could maybe be put into the workshop once they have rowored his model which could come soon.


----------



## HarrisLam

I think shadow fiend can potentially carry a color-changing arcana set with different skill effects


----------



## WALSRU

You guys are crazy, the new LS set looks mean. Well, except for maybe his stumpy back legs... but yeah I want

After watching F2P I bought the Fear set because I feel bad for the guy. Funny that almost 3 years later they finally win a LAN.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You guys are crazy, the new LS set looks mean. Well, except for maybe his stumpy back legs... but yeah I want
> 
> After watching F2P I bought the Fear set because I feel bad for the guy. Funny that almost 3 years later they finally win a LAN.


In the first hour people were selling these new item sets for crazy prices... now they are hovering around $3 in the steam market... I have the LS set but still have not used/unpacked it yet. The VS is still going for about $20. I only want the VS and CK set...


----------



## neXen

i thought the documentary was supposed to encourage the growth of Dota 2 and esports?

Every single one of those stories was gut wrenching.

It was all so negative....

overall i just felt really bad for the players who participated, and could never show this to someone to say:

"Hey check out this Dota 2 documentary, it is super depressing!"


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> In the first hour people were selling these new item sets for crazy prices... now they are hovering around $3 in the steam market... I have the LS set but still have not used/unpacked it yet. The VS is still going for about $20. I only want the VS and CK set...


Just wait a few weeks and the VS set will be dirt cheap.
As for the CK, it's really cheap atm so you can go for it!
I still dunno why it is so cheap because it really is looking bad ass (except for the dog mount maybe lol).


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> i thought the documentary was supposed to encourage the growth of Dota 2 and esports?
> 
> Every single one of those stories was gut wrenching.
> 
> It was all so negative....
> 
> overall i just felt really bad for the players who participated, and could never show this to someone to say:
> 
> "Hey check out this Dota 2 documentary, it is super depressing!"


No kidding man I felt so bad for HyHy


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Free to feel...


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Free to feel...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*


I swear that your picture looks exactly like Lifestealer's new set!


----------



## Toxsick

Hyhy from ->dota2>LoL->back to dota 2


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Hyhy from ->dota2>LoL->back to dota 2


at least he's got a cool doom set!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> at least he's got a cool doom set!


doesn't look bad.









the new doom walking Animation is stupid though.. Lol


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> doesn't look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new doom walking Animation is stupid though.. Lol


yeah the walking animation is pretty bad... kinda sad they changed it


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> yeah the walking animation is pretty bad... kinda sad they changed it


Its looks like he got ... in the ... nevermind.


----------



## evilferret

Hey Doc, sorry I didn't respond! Just assume I'm AFK until I'm done with this whole moving mess.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Doc, sorry I didn't respond! Just assume I'm AFK until I'm done with this whole moving mess.


Ill assume that is why you didn't accept my friend request! haha

That, and the fact you have no idea who I am....


----------



## redalert

Move Faster


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Ill assume that is why you didn't accept my friend request! haha
> 
> That, and the fact you have no idea who I am....


oh wait, no, that was redalert who ignored me, nevermind!


----------



## redalert

what was your username? If I dont know the name I ignore. I get alot of Russians trying to add me


----------



## exodus1500

crazy Russians!

Its "Rawrbear!" actually, it sounds Russian now that i think about it....


----------



## redalert

I added you and I will send you an OCN guild invite also


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> i thought the documentary was supposed to encourage the growth of Dota 2 and esports?
> 
> Every single one of those stories was gut wrenching.
> 
> It was all so negative....
> 
> overall i just felt really bad for the players who participated, and could never show this to someone to say:
> 
> "Hey check out this Dota 2 documentary, it is super depressing!"


Well, I don't think trying to motivate players into trying competitive gaming (or even gaming in general) was the point of the documentary.

To me it seems like it was more about getting into the lives of these gamers. You get to know how they started, what they've been through to get where they were (at the time of this movie was filmed), how friends and relatives felt about it and where they were heading after the TI.

It just happens to be a fact that road to be a competitive gamer is tough, which is why the doc seems so negative. Let's not get into the spoilers here but I suppose everyone who watched would know what I'm referring to.

I think the documentary is very successful in the way that it almost let you feel how it is like to be one of them. Very immersive.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Well, I don't think trying to motivate players into trying competitive gaming (or even gaming in general) was the point of the documentary.
> 
> To me it seems like it was more about getting into the lives of these gamers. You get to know how they started, what they've been through to get where they were (at the time of this movie was filmed), how friends and relatives felt about it and where they were heading after the TI.
> 
> It just happens to be a fact that road to be a competitive gamer is tough, which is why the doc seems so negative. Let's not get into the spoilers here but I suppose everyone who watched would know what I'm referring to.
> 
> I think the documentary is very successful in the way that it almost let you feel how it is like to be one of them. Very immersive.


I agree it was very good i thought


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Doc, sorry I didn't respond! Just assume I'm AFK until I'm done with this whole moving mess.


Yeah I figured but it was worth a shot...actually won both games I played...I'm gonna have to do this whole play once a week and thats it more often!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Yeah I figured but it was worth a shot...actually won both games I played...I'm gonna have to do this whole play once a week and thats it more often!


Best way to do it. If you lose, you'll forget by the next time you play. If you win you can pretend to be Dendi for a whole week.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Best way to do it. If you lose, you'll forget by the next time you play. If you win you can pretend to be Dendi for a whole week.


Use Dendi's pudge set > win midd with flashy blind/blink hook > enjoy
Use Dendi's pudge set > lose midd with flashy ultra fail blind/blink hook > never ever pudge midd

Is that relevant to anything in this thread? nope


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Use Dendi's pudge set > win midd with flashy blind/blink hook > enjoy
> Use Dendi's pudge set > lose midd with flashy ultra fail blind/blink hook > never ever pudge midd
> 
> Is that relevant to anything in this thread? nope


sharing how we have failed in recent games is a big part of this thread.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> sharing how we have failed in recent games is a big part of this thread.


I was not trying to make fun of you guys!

my comment was random as


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I was not trying to make fun of you guys!
> 
> my comment was random as


As random as randoming meepo.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> As random as randoming meepo.


One does not simply random Meepo.

Hopefully once I'm done moving we can set up another inhouse.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> One does not simply random Meepo.
> 
> Hopefully once I'm done moving we can set up another inhouse.


Sounds good.

me and some friends are probaby trying to get into competetive dota, with a team.
We wont bring it far probably... but ill do everything what i love to do, which is dota. !


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> One does not simply random Meepo.
> 
> Hopefully once I'm done moving we can set up another inhouse.


Support Meepo is OP though!

Global Support on the map.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> One does not simply random Meepo.
> 
> Hopefully once I'm done moving we can set up another inhouse.


Ramdoming Meepo is Awesome!

I miss the days of 3v3 (with the extra gold split) and taking meepo mid

BTW any of ya'll happen to have copy of win 7 you wanna sell? I've got a friend who needs an upgrade and was Running Vista


----------



## mylilpony

i had a random meepo about a month ago. went offlane, gave first blood. Couldn't micro his heroes so he kept his clones at fountain until teamfights
good times.


----------



## Toxsick

Our team logo!

Gucci.tears is the name!
lets do dis.


----------



## scooter.jay

Well i have been made redundant so pro dota it will have to be lol. First day first game not soo bad







I did notice at the end that most were around the same mmr so happy how i did in this one. Got a long climb but things are getting better









Match id 577064691


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Well i have been made redundant so pro dota it will have to be lol. First day first game not soo bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice at the end that most were around the same mmr so happy how i did in this one. Got a long climb but things are getting better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match id 577064691


Lols, i dont think "pro team" is the right thing.. since none of us have tournment of scrim expierence, except me and few others , but other than that nope.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Well i have been made redundant so pro dota it will have to be lol. First day first game not soo bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice at the end that most were around the same mmr so happy how i did in this one. Got a long climb but things are getting better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match id 577064691


who were you playing? I cant see you on Dotabuff


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Windranger, Drow Ranger, and Mirana seem to be my favorites right now.
I've been building Windranger as a carry though, phase boots, orchid and dadelaus. Been wondering how to play her otherways, what else can she do?
Like how do you play as a support in DoTA2? I heard she can be used as a support type? What are some common builds for a carry/DPS windranger?


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Windranger, Drow Ranger, and Mirana seem to be my favorites right now.
> I've been building Windranger as a carry though, phase boots, orchid and dadelaus. Been wondering how to play her otherways, what else can she do?
> Like how do you play as a support in DoTA2? I heard she can be used as a support type? What are some common builds for a carry/DPS windranger?


Phase boots= Solid
Orchid = Solid
Dadelaus= Plz no

Grab an early mek/forcestaff

Make those shackles count.

Early Orchid is also very strong, but if no one else is getting a mek/FS i usually rush those


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Windranger, Drow Ranger, and Mirana seem to be my favorites right now.
> I've been building Windranger as a carry though, phase boots, orchid and dadelaus. Been wondering how to play her otherways, what else can she do?
> Like how do you play as a support in DoTA2? I heard she can be used as a support type? What are some common builds for a carry/DPS windranger?


Wind Ranger is a support hero. Yes you can build her as a carry, but the role on the team is going to be either a support, or off lane hero. So that means buying smoke, wards, dust, meka, force staff.

Also lets be honest only time Wind Ranger is a capable carry is with a good bit of items, and focus fire is on. Seeing as you cannot change targets with focus fire (single target only) Its not like your going to be able to burn down the entire enemy team by yourself. That being said if Valve decides to make her focus fire work even when changing targets she could very well carry pretty well. (Think back to Wraith Night)

I will normally build her as follows, buying wards and other support items all game.

-Phase boots
-Force Staff (great early, helps with mana problems and gives some hp regen)
-Meka (skip if someone else on team is getting one)
-Sheep Stick or Orchid


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Phase boots= Solid
> Orchid = Solid
> Dadelaus= Plz no
> 
> Grab an early mek/forcestaff
> 
> Make those shackles count.
> 
> Early Orchid is also very strong, but if no one else is getting a mek/FS i usually rush those


Daedalus is not bad on WR.

Its actually decent. in combinations with her ultimate late game. since you skip it anyways until later on.

When i play WR , rarely, if randoming, i go mid or either offlane. going supporting on the safelane is just a waste.
She is capeable of carrying very easy. and if im going offlane ( which rarely happends ), i wont buy wards, thats up for the other supports that are trilaning i guess.. i dont think the offlane should buy wards too.. depends, mostly not.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Windranger, Drow Ranger, and Mirana seem to be my favorites right now.
> I've been building Windranger as a carry though, phase boots, orchid and dadelaus. Been wondering how to play her otherways, what else can she do?
> Like how do you play as a support in DoTA2? I heard she can be used as a support type? What are some common builds for a carry/DPS windranger?


Force staff/phase for positioning shackles, for lols basher is fun with focus fire but not for a serious game
And Sheep stick is great on anyone


----------



## HarrisLam

I second daed on WR if building for carry.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> who were you playing? I cant see you on Dotabuff


#

Just solo but dont have dota buff looks like i need it lol


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> #
> 
> Just solo but dont have dota buff looks like i need it lol


No I mean what hero were you playing


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> No I mean what hero were you playing


Stopped being a noob and sorted dota buff







Warlock









http://dotabuff.com/matches/577064691


----------



## evilferret

Grats Tox on your team! Invite me for scrims so I can remember how bad I am.

Fran, IMO WR is all about timing. She doesn't shine but does well at all stages (maybe she falls off late game but shackle + sheep keeps her relevant if it goes that far). I think almost every item is viable on her if you get the timing/situation right.

I usually solo pub as offlane WR getting chick + wards. Need that vision + ef the pull camp. I always get that one guy who wants to jungle.

I rush Medal and if mid doesn't need bottle, bottle so you can just keep ganking and roaming.

Agree with Tox that WR sucks as a pure support. I think she's best as a roamer/offlaner.

Personally think she sucks as a carry. Only times I get to go carry items is if the enemy team is weaker or my carry is completely failing (and even than I usually get Sheep).

Harris! Double Mael > Daed! Them lightning procs!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I quite like an early cryslis(red sword thingy) but I'm favoriing an early orchid atm.
Was thinking Monkey kingbar over daedelus though.
Phase boots, morbid mask, orchid, then damage itemization.

How is shadowblade? or Manta Style?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I quite like an early cryslis(red sword thingy) but I'm favoriing an early orchid atm.
> Was thinking Monkey kingbar over daedelus though.
> Phase boots, morbid mask, orchid, then damage itemization.
> 
> How is shadowblade? or Manta Style?


Seriously stop with the wind ranger carry crap. Wanna carry wind ranger play bots. I've never seen a pro match where Wind Ranger was used as a carry, or even remotely close to a carry.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Seriously stop with the wind ranger carry crap. Wanna carry wind ranger play bots. I've never seen a pro match where Wind Ranger was used as a carry, or even remotely close to a carry.


Pro matches are not pubs.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Seriously stop with the wind ranger carry crap. Wanna carry wind ranger play bots. I've never seen a pro match where Wind Ranger was used as a carry, or even remotely close to a carry.


What about my support Drow?

I will make it work one day!

Fran, WR is about tempo. You can "carry" if you out tempo the enemy team but having a set item item build out is only going to hurt you long run. Start looking into gold cost vs efficiency.

Also if you really wanted to go pure burst damage I would look into some of the support items. WR is a INT hero so she gains base damage plus a bigger mana pool (for powershot spam) from INT items. That's why IMO sheep stick is so good. Rises her base damage, gives her an extra disable for a longer burst damage duration. Or Force staff, gives you positioning (gives you a few extra attacks or an escape) + base damage. Force staff alone has netted me so many powershot kills that would have been out of range.

Unless your skill build rushes Windrun > Powershot I don't understand your item choices.


----------



## WALSRU

[A]lliance recently tried to do carry WR. They lost laning phase so it failed miserably.

Y u no build Skadi?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Seriously stop with the wind ranger carry crap. Wanna carry wind ranger play bots. I've never seen a pro match where Wind Ranger was used as a carry, or even remotely close to a carry.


hhmmm...

No.

I have always been an unconventional player, and It's something I've always liked doing.
And don't say "you'll always be bad then" because I rose above the 50% and was going to be on a Diamond team as a jungler in LoL.

Historically speaking, being an unconventional player achieved me my first and 2nd world first in an mmorpg as well as being the fastest known AoE leveler of my server. I ran a build that people believed I was playing on a Private server. Infact I was so good and so fast that I outpaced the mechanics of the game itself and only the highest skilled players were capable of supporting me.
My 4 other world firsts an another MMORPG also were from playing unconventionally. While everyone of my class spec and populous was trying to run AoE I developed a core 1v1 build and out level'd my peers drastically, yet the meta was to build AoE Kiting.
I set the definition of what It meant to build an Amazon in that game.

Unconventional ideas have always been my flavor, and that's never going to change.


----------



## Jim888

WR is not really a carry but if the game goes late enough she really can put out some dps, I've seen really long games where WR ends up really doing some crazy damage even though she started as a 3/4 role

not a great example of WR dps...but MAN those shackels!

YYF-->Hacks!


----------



## WALSRU

I say play it until you discover it's limitations. Just keep in mind compared to other MOBAs like LoL heroes are balanced around counterpicking. So make sure to pick your items based on stopping the enemy from doing what they want to do, not focusing on an "optimal build" because it will need to be different almost every game. Unless you're playing at a professional level can WR play a 1 position? Sure, I say go for it. Even the current pro meta right now really revolves around lane domination and strong midgame fights/pushes, so your WR style even goes along well with that.

You seem to be quite the stubborn type, I absolutely don't understand the logic of the female only avatars or insisting on playing certain heroes as carries based on their personality/style... but hey if you're having fun and not feeding then I say keep up the good work. Still, if you're laning with a harder carry (say a Faceless Void or Luna), please don't steal his creeps.

Pros tend to be very slow at adapting to new ideas, so I would never let that stop you from doing something that wins your own games.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I say play it until you discover it's limitations. Just keep in mind compared to other MOBAs like LoL heroes are balanced around counterpicking. So make sure to pick your items based on stopping the enemy from doing what they want to do, not focusing on an "optimal build" because it will need to be different almost every game. Unless you're playing at a professional level can WR play a 1 position? Sure, I say go for it. Even the current pro meta right now really revolves around lane domination and strong midgame fights/pushes, so your WR style even goes along well with that.
> 
> You seem to be quite the stubborn type, I absolutely don't understand the logic of the female only avatars or insisting on playing certain heroes as carries based on their personality/style... but hey if you're having fun and not feeding then I say keep up the good work. Still, if you're laning with a harder carry (say a Faceless Void or Luna), please don't steal his creeps.
> 
> Pros tend to be very slow at adapting to new ideas, so I would never let that stop you from doing something that wins your own games.


Good advice









OT I just noticed you joined OCN 3 days before I did


----------



## Toxsick

Mkb,Daedalus,Linkens,MoM, forcestaff, blink dagger, shadowblade to snowball hard. whatever really... it all depends what you want to go or WHAT you need... i like MoM too on most heroes.









but normally you'd go Phase->Mek/drums both. dagger more mobility-> then it depends in late game. scythe of vyse is also nice. lacking dmg?

get damage items.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Mkb,Daedalus,Linkens,MoM, forcestaff, blink dagger, shadowblade to snowball hard. whatever really... it all depends what you want to go.. i like MoM too on most heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but normally you'd go Phase->Mek/drums both. dagger more mobility-> then it depends in late game. scythe of vyse is also nice. lacking dmg?
> 
> get damage items.


You like MoM on everybody.

Tox, you change your Steam name? I can't find you on my list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> WR is not really a carry but if the game goes late enough she really can put out some dps, I've seen really long games where WR ends up really doing some crazy damage even though she started as a 3/4 role
> 
> not a great example of WR dps...but MAN those shackels!
> 
> YYF-->Hacks!


I miss the farm fest of old. Everybody had farm and lots of fireworks. Love dem shackles!

Walrus, that mean you'll let me carry WR while drunk?


----------



## Toxsick

its actually not a bad item considering it has been buffed , haha


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Walrus, that mean you'll let me carry WR while drunk?


That depends, can you last hit?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> its actually not a bad item considering it has been buffed , haha


Been fingered with it on too many times. Dat burst damage!

Hey my double Mael build might work now. It got buffed too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That depends, can you last hit?


Well the booze says yes but not sure what the game says...

Miss ya Walrus!

And Fran just keep playing and experimenting. Walrus right on the pros being slow on new meta. Either they saving it or they just playing it safe since money on the line.

Inb4 Support Drow TI4.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I say play it until you discover it's limitations. Just keep in mind compared to other MOBAs like LoL heroes are balanced around counterpicking. So make sure to pick your items based on stopping the enemy from doing what they want to do, not focusing on an "optimal build" because it will need to be different almost every game. Unless you're playing at a professional level can WR play a 1 position? Sure, I say go for it. Even the current pro meta right now really revolves around lane domination and strong midgame fights/pushes, so your WR style even goes along well with that.
> 
> You seem to be quite the stubborn type, I absolutely don't understand the logic of the female only avatars or insisting on playing certain heroes as carries based on their personality/style... but hey if you're having fun and not feeding then I say keep up the good work. Still, if you're laning with a harder carry (say a Faceless Void or Luna), please don't steal his creeps.
> 
> Pros tend to be very slow at adapting to new ideas, so I would never let that stop you from doing something that wins your own games.


Yeah I'm a bit tired of the "pros dont do it so you shouldn't either" attitude.
In league of legends, when Ahri first came out she was considered a Mage and FoTM ADC, But no one remembers that, but contrary to popular idea Ahri can TrinityForce ADC and be the most mobile and one of the safest ADC picks in LoL.
And it's not like I don't notice the difference between Drow's and Wind's carry power, it's apparent, but still unwaving in my preferences.

I play female only avatars due to my own personal comfort and synergy, I did explain that a while back along with using an example of a pro player who is also a similar way.
Although LoL is better equiped to support gender preferences.

My biggest problem I have with this game won't ever be a hero choice or item pick, it will be overcoming my muscular issues, as with any game I play.
That and getting over my hatred for supporting, i hate supporting, but I'm not sure what all it entails doing here in DoTA2.


----------



## WALSRU

Not to mention the big nerf to Ahri's AP scaling back when I was maining her









#4 and #5 Supporting in Dota means one thing, you are on welfare. You are sacking your own gold for the good of the team. Buying couriers, wards, detection, etc will be all you can afford. Maybe, someday, you will be able to buy that shiny pair of brown boots you've always wanted. That is, if their mid stops blowing up your fragile hero every time her leaves lane. Your job is to secure your carry's farm in lane, make space, gank mid, and in general to get off your big spells in every fight. You will probably have the highest deaths on your team, but if you died in place of your carry then you did not die in vain.

P.S. In unorganized pub games, supports will probably secure more farm than in high level ranked games. For example aghs, drums, force staff, mekanysm. Still this gold should come in the form of jungle pulling, assists, and any kill that wasn't purposely stolen.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yeah I'm a bit tired of the "pros dont do it so you shouldn't either" attitude.
> In league of legends, when Ahri first came out she was considered a Mage and FoTM ADC, But no one remembers that, but contrary to popular idea Ahri can TrinityForce ADC and be the most mobile and one of the safest ADC picks in LoL.
> And it's not like I don't notice the difference between Drow's and Wind's carry power, it's apparent, but still unwaving in my preferences.
> 
> I play female only avatars due to my own personal comfort and synergy, I did explain that a while back along with using an example of a pro player who is also a similar way.
> Although LoL is better equiped to support gender preferences.
> 
> My biggest problem I have with this game won't ever be a hero choice or item pick, it will be overcoming my muscular issues, as with any game I play.
> That and getting over my hatred for supporting, i hate supporting, but I'm not sure what all it entails doing here in DoTA2.


The "pro" attitude some people have on mobas (or fps to a lesser extent) gets old really fast.
Do they play on on a competitive level? Most of the time they're not even playing in a team or any remotely competitive mode.

I understand the will to be the best at the game but if you're just copying and regurgitating pro stuff all day long, you're not even thinking by yourself or understanding how pros came to choose an option over another.

Also some strategies used on a competitive meta may not work in lower environment due to x or y reasons.

In the end, let them talk and just play the way you want, trial and error is fine as long you're willing to adapt for the best.


----------



## Toxsick

All i can say is... *KASSADIN..* "try that again" spam. rofl fun times


----------



## evilferret

Why hate supporting?

Supports are probably the most active position early.

If you understand why the meta works I think you can use it in any bracket. Most metas have some theory behind them and if you understand it, you can use it.

If you're just blindly following a meta, it won't do you much good.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Why hate supporting?
> 
> Supports are probably the most active position early.
> 
> If you understand why the meta works I think you can use it in any bracket. Most metas have some theory behind them and if you understand it, you can use it.
> 
> If you're just blindly following a meta, it won't do you much good.


psst ef...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



META DOESNT EXIST


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> psst ef...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> META DOESNT EXIST


Metagaming will always exist for me!

Whenever somebody uses a bug or an advantage that's meta to me. That PL Hatchet bug coincided with when he was picked 90% of the time.

Midas meta due to the XP nerf and slow game pace at the time. Though I still think majority of metas are based on game bugs.


----------



## WALSRU

I think Metas are based on 1 or 2 teams make X strategy look really strong.

Other than that I agree that Dota Meta is too flexible to even define. This patch has the biggest viable hero pool ever.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> hhmmm...
> 
> No.
> 
> I have always been an unconventional player, and It's something I've always liked doing.
> And don't say "you'll always be bad then" because I rose above the 50% and was going to be on a Diamond team as a jungler in LoL.
> 
> Historically speaking, being an unconventional player achieved me my first and 2nd world first in an mmorpg as well as being the fastest known AoE leveler of my server. I ran a build that people believed I was playing on a Private server. Infact I was so good and so fast that I outpaced the mechanics of the game itself and only the highest skilled players were capable of supporting me.
> My 4 other world firsts an another MMORPG also were from playing unconventionally. While everyone of my class spec and populous was trying to run AoE I developed a core 1v1 build and out level'd my peers drastically, yet the meta was to build AoE Kiting.
> I set the definition of what It meant to build an Amazon in that game.
> 
> Unconventional ideas have always been my flavor, and that's never going to change.


The other support players can say the same thing.

Suddenly everyone needs farm and no one is buying wards/mek/pipe.

Going certain builds is one thing, but when your team clearly needs your help supporting, you dont flip them the bird and pick up a Daedalus. You pool your resources and work together.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I think Metas are based on 1 or 2 teams make X strategy look really strong.
> 
> Other than that I agree that Dota Meta is too flexible to even define. This patch has the biggest viable hero pool ever.


My offlane Morph viable!

I think people should just call it trends.

I guess I'm used to metagaming in MTG and SC. Meta can also be playing anti trend strats.

Like if you mastered an anti ES hero while he was imba (if there was one), that would have been meta.


----------



## neXen

DBL PST


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Just out of curiosity, what is your prefered role in the game and your favorite heroes?

As for now I really enjoy offlaning with:

Nyx
Doom
Lifestealer

and for fun I midd Pudge


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what do is your prefered role in the game and your favorite heroes?
> 
> As for now I really enjoy offlaning with:
> 
> Nyx
> Doom
> Lifestealer
> 
> and for fun I midd Pudge


I Enjoy the 2/3 role the most, and have mostly been playing solo mid

Favorites to play are DeathProphet, Necro, Meepo!,
Alch, Razer, or Morph if in need to carry and if I need to support I like WD or Ogre Magi


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I Enjoy the 2/3 role the most, and have mostly been playing solo mid
> 
> Favorites to play are DeathProphet, Necro, Meepo!,
> Alch, Razer, or Morph if in need to carry and if I need to support I like WD or Ogre Magi


Doc loves the Necro! That's your sig hero for me.

WR/Mirana/CM here playing 3-5 or Sun supporting me so I can AFK farm as PL for 40 mins.

I'm not up there in MMR but for people with 5k+ solo

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=130209

Seems they adding leaderboards.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Doc loves the Necro! That's your sig hero for me.
> 
> WR/Mirana/CM here playing 3-5 or Sun supporting me so I can AFK farm as PL for 40 mins.


well hes so much fun mid...and as far as unconventional builds...rush Dagon, get EBlade then Aghs soo much fun


----------



## mylilpony

As someone whos played at least 1500 games of support in Dota pubs...
don't play support. you will hate life and hate dota.

nowadays if i need to play support i will play ancient apparition but i like to stick to offlane heroes like centaur or slark or phoenix or safelane carry now. i'd say life has only moderately improved since, but the number of come-from-behind victories are a lot higher than it used to be.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

I feel like my pool of hero is greatly reducing over the time...

Playing like 5 different heroes at best at the moment (4 of them mentionned in my previous post).


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> As someone whos played at least 1500 games of support in Dota pubs...
> don't play support. you will hate life and hate dota.
> 
> nowadays if i need to play support i will play ancient apparition but i like to stick to offlane heroes like centaur or slark or phoenix or safelane carry now. i'd say life has only moderately improved since, but the number of come-from-behind victories are a lot higher than it used to be.


You have abandoned me Spam! You were my inspiration to keep going!









Wait, now you can carry me!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

first live game as mirana, she's much harder to play than Windranger.


inb4youcrindgeatmybuild.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> first live game as mirana, she's much harder to play than Windranger.
> 
> 
> inb4youcrindgeatmybuild.


Just have fun playing and stop worrying about other people.

Good job though.









Anything works if it wins.


----------



## offroadz

I still love playing invoker in pubs and stomping them, just to hear them tell me how noob invoker is







That along side landing 90% of hooks with pudge and then the one you miss they flame you for it ;/ Actually this is why im starting to hate dota


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> first live game as mirana, she's much harder to play than Windranger.
> 
> 
> inb4youcrindgeatmybuild.


congrats not bad, personally I'm not a fan of MOM (like Tox) so I would have worked towards a Mjolnir/Skadi but then again I'm not sure I've ever won a non LAN game with POTM

btw I've just got to go on record the more I see windrunners new name typed out the more I hate it


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> congrats not bad, personally I'm not a fan of MOM (like Tox) so I would have worked towards a Mjolnir/Skadi but then again I'm not sure I've ever won a non LAN game with POTM
> 
> btw I've just got to go on record the more I see windrunners new name typed out the more I hate it


I love my bottle. I guess I do have a drinking problem. Need to throws dem arrows!

Ugh, it will forever be Windrunner to me. Already using the mod to use her old name/lines.


----------



## redalert

I want that ward

I almost never play just practice bots but if I do its support for me.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> I want that ward
> 
> I almost never play just practice bots but if I do its support for me.


Once you get it, I have a Gen name tag for you to use!


----------



## redalert

i do have it and a tag I just lol at that name. I think its Akke ward


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> congrats not bad, personally I'm not a fan of MOM (like Tox) so I would have worked towards a Mjolnir/Skadi but then again I'm not sure I've ever won a non LAN game with POTM
> 
> btw I've just got to go on record the more I see windrunners new name typed out the more I hate it


I like MOM and dislike it at the same time. It sorely punishes you for making a mistake, but it also greatly rewards you for good positioning and opportunity, it's also excellent sustain so you don't have to back off for health. It's a good split pushing item.

Winrunner is definitely a better name, but I had a habit of calling her sylvanas.








Funny thing I noticed about the windranger+drow ranger pairing, apparently it seems to be pretty well accepted among DoTA2 fandom, almost seems canon.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Finally got my Shadow Set for Nyx to 30+ view with Starladder replays.

Red is really better than default Yellow imo.

PS: My steam ID

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/

Feel free to add me if you want to dota!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Seriously stop with the wind ranger carry crap. Wanna carry wind ranger play bots. I've never seen a pro match where Wind Ranger was used as a carry, or even remotely close to a carry.


Well, the all-female roster thingy is a little odd but hey, if that's the player's personal preference I don't think we can really say much. Let them play how they like to play it. It has limitations but most of the time this will not contribute to the outcome of a game.

But carry / position 1-2 WR...... it's not seen very frequently, but definitely not never. Dendi himself has played mid WR and win games with her. So :

1) it is not unheard of
2) why do you think it's a good idea to use such negative and aggressive (I believe I'm being fairly generous here in describing your tone) language against another player because he/she doesn't do what the pros do?

I'm sorry but it has to be said. Respect, please.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Pro matches are not pubs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Seriously stop with the wind ranger carry crap. Wanna carry wind ranger play bots. I've never seen a pro match where Wind Ranger was used as a carry, or even remotely close to a carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the all-female roster thingy is a little odd but hey, if that's the player's personal preference I don't think we can really say much. Let them play how they like to play it. It has limitations but most of the time this will not contribute to the outcome of a game.
> 
> But carry / position 1-2 WR...... it's not seen very frequently, but definitely not never. Dendi himself has played mid WR and win games with her. So :
> 
> 1) it is not unheard of
> 2) why do you think it's a good idea to use such negative and aggressive (I believe I'm being fairly generous here in describing your tone) language against another player because he/she doesn't do what the pros do?
> 
> I'm sorry but it has to be said. Respect, please.
Click to expand...

I'm just saying that Wind Ranger is not a carry. She has much more useful roles in the game, than trying to carry. I don't mind how other people play her. If you want to play carry Wind Ranger I would suggest to stick to Bot matches, rather than let down an entire team trying to carry and fail. I am just using current pro meta to suggest that Its not a good idea. I'm not saying it cannot be done, but there are much better heroes available in game that will be much more useful carries.

Its not about respect. If someone has a dumb idea I will tell them its dumb. I am not going to embrace moronic when there is math and logic on my side. This is my effort to try and help people become better at playing Dota. Understand that certain heroes have very defined roles, and by straying from these roles these players will hurt their team overall. If you disagree with my opinion then ignore it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Seriously stop with the wind ranger carry crap. Wanna carry wind ranger play bots. I've never seen a pro match where Wind Ranger was used as a carry, or even remotely close to a carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the all-female roster thingy is a little odd but hey, if that's the player's personal preference I don't think we can really say much. Let them play how they like to play it. It has limitations but most of the time this will not contribute to the outcome of a game.
> 
> But carry / position 1-2 WR...... it's not seen very frequently, but definitely not never. Dendi himself has played mid WR and win games with her. So :
> 
> 1) it is not unheard of
> 2) why do you think it's a good idea to use such negative and aggressive (I believe I'm being fairly generous here in describing your tone) language against another player because he/she doesn't do what the pros do?
> 
> I'm sorry but it has to be said. Respect, please.
Click to expand...

Meta breakers and unconventionals are always hated by the metasheep.

A very good amount of my lost ADC Ahri games in LoL were lost because intentionally throwing team mates.
Infact it happened enough that I desided to stop playing the champion all together.
Even though she's a capable ADC, and a few high ELO people will play ADC ahri from time to time, the metasheep would throw a game instead of play to win with an unconventional.

The quite hostile remark from the person is because he is a metasheep who gets enraged by unconventional players, just like in LoL. He doesn't think outside of the box, or understand the validity of non meta ideas.


----------



## Toxsick

just be dendi.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> just be dendi.


joke or not ill take a chance to explain something
I could never be anything even close to Deni, my body simply is not capable of playing at a normal capacity.
I was barely able to play at LoL at all.

One reason I tend to focus on a single champion/hero or very small subset of heros/champions is to build a neurological pattern by 2nd nature behavior.
But it took me well over a year to do this with one champion in LoL and more than another year to expand out to 2 more, and they never became 2nd nature.
I pick hero's that will allow me to play in a way that I can play the, because I do not play in completely optimizable fashion. I could have the best build with the best carry drow ranger and I could still do nothing of worth in a game because of the neuromuscular limits that I have.

And don't tell me like other people have "if you cant play well enough then just play bots" I heartly disagree with that notion and extend a "buzz off" because I like to see just how far I can go before I hit the physical wall at which I can no longer improve.

In SC2 it was 1st place silver, in LoL it was Silver 2 1400 ELO, now I wonder what MMR I can reach in DoTA 2.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> joke or not ill take a chance to explain something
> I could never be anything even close to Deni, my body simply is not capable of playing at a normal capacity.
> I was barely able to play at LoL at all.
> 
> One reason I tend to focus on a single champion/hero or very small subset of heros/champions is to build a neurological pattern by 2nd nature behavior.
> But it took me well over a year to do this with one champion in LoL and more than another year to expand out to 2 more, and they never became 2nd nature.
> I pick hero's that will allow me to play in a way that I can play the, because I do not play in completely optimizable fashion. I could have the best build with the best carry drow ranger and I could still do nothing of worth in a game because of the neuromuscular limits that I have.
> 
> And don't tell me like other people have "if you cant play well enough then just play bots" I heartly disagree with that notion and extend a "buzz off" because I like to see just how far I can go before I hit the physical wall at which I can no longer improve.
> 
> In SC2 it was 1st place silver, in LoL it was Silver 2 1400 ELO, now I wonder what MMR I can reach in DoTA 2.


In all honest, if i can reach 6K ill be happy or rather around 5.6K ish, so 500 mmr to go. or rather 600, im peaking at 5.250


----------



## WALSRU

I honestly foresee carry Windrunner working just fine in pubs up to the point where the other team has an illusion carry. Vs a Chaos Knight or PL with diffusal it would be a complete bloodbath. Focus on your strengths which is lane phase, ganking/1v1, and pushing towers. End the game early instead of farming, whenever possible.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I honestly foresee carry Windrunner working just fine in pubs up to the point where the other team has an illusion carry. Vs a Chaos Knight or PL with diffusal it would be a complete bloodbath. Focus on your strengths which is lane phase, ganking/1v1, and pushing towers. End the game early instead of farming, whenever possible.


Walrus, you exlpain so much better! WR all about tempo control!

Fran, a lot of us still play bots to try different heroes or strats. So don't think of bot practice as bad.

I hate people who feed and throw and I'll practice so I'm not that guy (sorry stack when I go yolo).

If you can beat bots on unfair you'll win laning 90% of the time until you hit higher brackets.

I'm all for you experimenting since I've done the same but I wanted you to save time from my experience and number crunching. From experience, buff her strengths not her mediocrity.

Side note, it took me almost a year to convince Ramz to bot and he's grown exponentially since than. You can't get consistent practice in a pub since it varies so much. Get a good baseline build and timing and start varying it up in pubs.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I think there's a disconnect as to what a carry is in DoTA2 and what a carry is in LoL. I came from LoL obviously and I have a different understanding of what's going on in game.

For example, blood seeker is a melee hero but is considered a "Carry," but in LoL only ranged AD champions can really be true carries.
examples of them are Caitlyn, Graves, Ezreal, Vayne. So on and so forth, the ranged ADCs. Melee carries simply do not work in the game. Blood seeker would be considered nothing more than a jungler.

LoL's meta doesn't allow for anything other that this

1 AD carry
1 support in lane with the AD Carry
1 Mage or midlane brust DPS (AP Carry)
1 top lane tank/bruiser
1 Jungler(tanky bruiser)

In the end, while any role can technically "carry" the game, only the ADC's are considered true carries.

So how about this, someone explain the meta roles in the game and what all each role involves what a player will be doing.
Because honestly I really don't see what Windrunner does other than deal damage and disables.
If windrunner were a LoL champion, there's be no question as to her being an AD Carry, but she's not.
She's incredibly hard to catch and can use a steroid to take down towers with blazing speed by herself, which would also make her capable of splitpushing, which is a major strategy in LoL, It's won me a few games here in DoTA2.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I think there's a disconnect as to what a carry is in DoTA2 and what a carry is in LoL. I came from LoL obviously and I have a different understanding of what's going on in game.
> 
> For example, blood seeker is a melee hero but is considered a "Carry," but in LoL only ranged AD champions can really be true carries.
> examples of them are Caitlyn, Graves, Ezreal, Vayne. So on and so forth, the ranged ADCs. Melee carries simply do not work in the game. Blood seeker would be considered nothing more than a jungler.
> 
> LoL's meta doesn't allow for anything other that this
> 
> 1 AD carry
> 1 support in lane with the AD Carry
> 1 Mage or midlane brust DPS (AP Carry)
> 1 top lane tank/bruiser
> 1 Jungler(tanky bruiser)
> 
> In the end, while any role can technically "carry" the game, only the ADC's are considered true carries.
> 
> So how about this, someone explain the meta roles in the game and what all each role involves what a player will be doing.
> Because honestly I really don't see what Windrunner does other than deal damage and disables.
> If windrunner were a LoL champion, there's be no question as to her being an AD Carry, but she's not.
> She's incredibly hard to catch and can use a steroid to take down towers with blazing speed by herself, which would also make her capable of splitpushing, which is a major strategy in LoL, It's won me a few games here in DoTA2.


Dota's definition of carry is simple, A hero who is more effective late game with items. DPS is the metric (damage per second) Any hero can be a carry, just others are more effective at that role than others. All HARD carries in Dota are agility based. Intel and Strength based heroes are not considered to be hard carries. The reason for this is simple, Agility heroes get damage/Armor/Attack speed per level in greater proportion to other heroes. A intel based hero will get damage and larger mana pool/mana regen, and a Strength based hero will get damage and hit points/ health regen. Thus Agility based heroes have a huge advantage when it comes to Damage/ Armor/ and Attack speed, or the metrics of a DPS based hero. Intel and Strength based heroes can carry, but are not considered to be Hard Carries.

While yes Wind Ranger can burn down a tower pretty quickly, that is not the real definition of split pusher. Split pushers can clear a creep wave fast and advance the lanes quickly and take down towers. Examples of this are Death Profit, Lycan, Shadow Shaman, Natures Profit, Lina, Tinker etc. Wind Ranger can only clear a creep wave using power shot, her attack speed is to low to do it any other way. I don't really think Split pushing is a trait of a hero, but more of a player/team game style. Although like mentioned above some heroes have advantages in this type of game play.


----------



## WALSRU

Before I type it all out there's some good info in the wiki that helps define Dota roles: http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Role

The big distinction here is that in Dota your main carry, often referred to as a #1 role aka the farming role, is someone who scales incredibly well with items. Take for example Gyrocopter, once he has a BKB and a damage item or two, he can stand in the middle of a teamfight and flak down all the supports almost by himself. Another example, Anti-Mage with a battlefury can rack up 700gpm rotating through the jungle and get 6 slotted at mind numbing speeds (similar with Alchemist carry, has fallen off in popuarity). The big criteria of what we typically call a carry is a Hero with one or two steroids that make what they can do with gold absolutely OP, often making them a 1 man wrecking force. Usually through AOE, sometimes through 3 shotting single targets.

What you're doing with WR is fine, the 4 protect 1 strats aren't as powerful as they used to be (buyback nerfs) so running a dual or possible 3 core strat to share farm can be very effective as long as it doesn't fall behind early. I think the knee jerk reaction is that WR does not lend herself well to a dps carry role in Dota, her ult is just much better suited to small skirmishes or buildings.

That's the big difference between LoL and Dota carries. In Dota the abilities are turned up to 11, just kiting and pecking away at an enemy doesn't usually cut it. Your team often hands as much gold to the "carry" as possible, so the concern is does WR do enough with big gold? Not really.

Edit: Ninja'd, don't really agree with all the above. I still believe that STR and INT carries do exist for different strategies. Alch, Sven, DK, LS, CK or OD, SS, NP, Lesh. All do great things with items late game.


----------



## evilferret

Agree with Walrus, any hero can be the #1 position if the team agrees on it.

DK loves to do Pugna carry.

I think it's all about timing. In random pubs you can't guarantee teamwork so a lot of players fall back on super late game carries.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Edit: Ninja'd, don't really agree with all the above. I still believe that STR and INT carries do exist for different strategies. Alch, Sven, DK, LS, CK or OD, SS, NP, Lesh. All do great things with items late game.


I am not saying they cannot carry. I am saying super late game these heroes get destroyed by Agility based carries. Medusa, PA, PL, Faceless Void, Anti Mage will have no issues with any of those heroes super late game.

Usually with Intel or Strength based heroes your trying to win before it gets to late game.


----------



## WALSRU

Right, like Ef said. Different carries have different timings, doesn't make them better carries because most games don't get the chance to go that late (especially in this patch).


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Because honestly I really don't see what Windrunner does other than deal damage and disables.
> If windrunner were a LoL champion, there's be no question as to her being an AD Carry, but she's not.
> She's incredibly hard to catch and can use a steroid to take down towers with blazing speed by herself, which would also make her capable of splitpushing, which is a major strategy in LoL, It's won me a few games here in DoTA2.


Her main advantage for me is that she has no core. She's versatile and doesn't need items to do well early/mid game. Her skill set is pretty complete. She has a disable, AOE nuke, escape and a single target steroid. She just needs the early levels which is why I think hard support is awful for her.

She can do 2-4 positions well so you're covered on a good amount of lanes since you want to main a hero.

It's about efficiency. She does well without items but doesn't scale well with them. If people aren't last hitting well or denying, stealing a few cs is fine. Once people start denying and making farm difficult you have to make choices on who gets the farm.

WR does peak early which IMO is an advantage (but a disadvantage for a "traditional" carry). You can tempo control since you're at your peak and hunt enemies who aren't. Try playing her more semi-carry than carry.

Walrus covered split pushing. She doesn't have any followup to be an effective pusher. She can do it if you need to but as I said she's a jack of all trades, master of none.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Right, like Ef said. Different carries have different timings, doesn't make them better carries because most games don't get the chance to go that late (especially in this patch).


Learning it's all about the timing windows.

I'm starting to know when games will be easy/hard just from picks based on timing windows.


----------



## Toxsick

And dota is down again, nice job volvo keep the good work up, make more hats please. nice servers though.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> And dota is down again, nice job volvo keep the good work up, make more hats please. nice servers though.


Where?

I WANT MOAR HATS!









How goes the team Tox?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Where?
> 
> I WANT MOAR HATS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How goes the team Tox?


We we're being spectated for 100+ viewers, prolly cause of a memeber of our team having a nice fanbase thats what my friend told, not sure though.

Well we need more practice though.. we're trying everything, who's the best captain,what lanes is best? etc etc.
So yea sofar so good////// thanks for asking though.
















i wanted to check the match after the gg out, but i cant.. dota has been lagging like crap... or jittering rather.... cant see the likes and dislikes on our game!!!









8 likes 3 dislikes, not bad haha!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

What the hell is tempo?


----------



## mylilpony

I'm confused - doesn't windrunner have powershot? Why are people saying she has no push power. That + her ult are not bad for pushing. And she has a decent escape ability, and shackle works if you're dodging in trees as well. At worst it's mid-tier...which in dota, is fine for the beginning.

If I went that route I might go Force Staff/Guinsoo into DPS like daedalus or even an early linkens (which I've seen a few times). In pubs it's fine. People might get annoyed if you don't get mek/orchid but if you're going a guinsoo no one will complain about that.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> What the hell is tempo?


Momentum, sorry. Musical upbringing makes me say tempo.

Dota is a game of momentum. If you can control it, you can win the game. WR peaks early so she can have a huge effect on early momentum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I'm confused - doesn't windrunner have powershot? Why are people saying she has no push power. That + her ult are not bad for pushing. And she has a decent escape ability, and shackle works if you're dodging in trees as well. At worst it's mid-tier...which in dota, is fine for the beginning.
> 
> If I went that route I might go Force Staff/Guinsoo into DPS like daedalus or even an early linkens (which I've seen a few times). In pubs it's fine. People might get annoyed if you don't get mek/orchid but if you're going a guinsoo no one will complain about that.


If you're pushed back almost to your base, she can't push back fast enough. In cases like that I rather have a sustainable split pusher.

She has so many other strengths to play to and I've tried making a split push WR with double Mael. I think Sun remembers when I tried and it was awful.









Edit: OMG I missed the 6.79 buff on Mael. Time to try double Mael again!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Ultimate orb is a really nice item on Windranger, but saving up for it is risky as hell. stocking 2100 gold is really really hard to do, when I could be splitting it into pieces of 500 for different items like the parts for orchid.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Kay I'm going to rant. take it with a grain of salt, and take no offense, but it really irks me

I

HATE

when people shorten things out of "efficient" (cough LAZY) behavior.
*ESPECIALLY NAMES*

It's Windranger/Windrunner
WR seems like such a lazy dispresect to someones title/name.

I also freaking LOTHE people shortening names and breaking phonetics, like in League of legends, people call Shyvana "Shyv" and it drives me nuts. it's SHY vahn Ah "Shai Vahn Ah" not "Shiv" People who say shyv i wanna smack.

PLUS people drop these little abbreviations and acronyms expecting everyone and their dog to already know them and it's just aggrevating as hell.
Someone said to me "theres potm"

What the bloody hell is a potm?!
OH YOU MEAN PRIESTESS OF THE MOON?!
And you know if you'd have to written it out the first god damned time there would have been a need to write it out completely in the end now wouldn't there!?

People do this with MMORPG locations too.

I have no damn problem writing out Windranger, everytime, even in game, and I have no issue typing out Skullcano,(insert name or object here)

There are some acronyms and abbreviations that make sense or come with a generic understanding, like CPU or GPU, or come with a specific reference and definitions, like DPS, APM, but most of the time, the usage of acronyms is irritating, and lazy.

WR? I'd rather give her the respect and write her name out.

I can understand a bit in game where things are quick and you have to be quick with communication, but this is a forum... there's no rush or reason to abbreviate her name like that

I can understand nicknames l like Windy, but cmon "WR" on a forum post where you have all the time in the world.

(once again I'm not trying to offend anyone i just want to rant)


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Good day everyone!

I just saw there is an OCN dota group on steam.

May I join?

My steam ID:

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/

As for Fran's rant:

I think some people find it cool to use acronyms or maybe more pro somehow.

Like:

"What? You did not get it when I said SF? Shadow Fiend of course!" hahah


----------



## WALSRU

That was one of the silliest rants I've ever read

GG WP


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That was one of the silliest rants I've ever read
> 
> GG WP


Are you not trying to bait the bunny with your obvious carrot? hahaha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ultimate orb is a really nice item on Windranger, but saving up for it is risky as hell. stocking 2100 gold is really really hard to do, when I could be splitting it into pieces of 500 for different items like the parts for orchid.


Staff of Wizardry will give you the same damage. Only thing the Orb nets you is some extra health and the Staff can me upgraded to more utility items faster.

Take a look at Force Staff, its amazing on WR. The movement helps get a perfect shackle or an extra powershot which is devastating early. 2 maxed powershots can down a support or squishy carry early.

Or maybe blink. I don't think WR needs more damage items unless you lost game momentum badly.

Oh and never calling her Windra**** and she's not Windrunner anymore so... WR will have to do for me. Should have seen how riled up I was about the name change. Also calling her Windrunner might add unnecessary confusion to people just joining the thread.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Staff of Wizardry will give you the same damage. Only thing the Orb nets you is some extra health and the Staff can me upgraded to more utility items faster.
> 
> Take a look at Force Staff, its amazing on WR. The movement helps get a perfect shackle or an extra powershot which is devastating early. 2 maxed powershots can down a support or squishy carry early.
> 
> Or maybe blink. I don't think WR needs more damage items unless you lost game momentum badly.
> 
> Oh and never calling her Windra**** and she's not Windrunner anymore so... WR will have to do for me. Should have seen how riled up I was about the name change. Also calling her Windrunner might add unnecessary confusion to people just joining the thread.


That would be Wind Ginger for me!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> That would be Wind Ginger for me!


She is the slayer of Gingers!

Even has a line for it.

I'm loath to kill another ginger, but for you I made an exception.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> She is the slayer of Gingers!
> 
> Even has a line for it.
> 
> I'm loath to kill another ginger, but for you I made an exception.


I did not even know she had that line, that's quite nice. haha

On a side note, have you guys been watching the Starladder games?

I really enjoy the Chinese dota scene!

And man Alliance are strong right now.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Where?
> 
> I WANT MOAR HATS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How goes the team Tox?


I spent too much money on "Hats" this past month...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I spent too much money on "Hats" this past month...


Did someone just say HATS???

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/inventory/


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I spent too much money on "Hats" this past month...


Going to have to refill our wallets soon for TI4 though!

Pro tip: Have the funds in Steam Wallet before the day tixs go on sale. Last year I failed while entering info.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Going to have to refill our wallets soon for TI4 though!
> 
> Pro tip: Have the funds in Steam Wallet before the day tixs go on sale. Last year I failed while entering info.


My wallet is ready! (Or wallet is not safe!)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

-lost a hard bot match-

I don't think I'm physically capable of playing this game :/
My neuro problems just cause too many mistakes that I wouldn't make as a normal person.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Going to have to refill our wallets soon for TI4 though!
> 
> Pro tip: Have the funds in Steam Wallet before the day tixs go on sale. Last year I failed while entering info.


What's the price TI4 compendium?

Any idea yet? xD


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> . I could have the best build with the best carry drow ranger and I could still do nothing of worth in a game because of the neuromuscular limits that I have.
> .


LOL the best build with Drow just A-Click and go make a sandwich

(well it use to be before the made the passive 550+range only or what ever it is, now you need that silence knockback to do the dmg
)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> -lost a hard bot match-
> 
> I don't think I'm physically capable of playing this game :/
> My neuro problems just cause too many mistakes that I wouldn't make as a normal person.


If you're having physical issues try playing 4/5. Less about last hitting and more about awareness and positioning.

WR isn't a bad hero to stick with. As I said she doesn't need much items so you don't have to worry about farm. Get a few gank items and rotate to a lane and help secure a kill.

Just putting this out there, Puppey plays utility/support and he's the brains of Navi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> What's the price TI4 compendium?
> 
> Any idea yet? xD


No idea. I'm hoping same as last year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LOL the best build with Drow just A-Click and go make a sandwich
> 
> (well it use to be before the made the passive 550+range only or what ever it is, now you need that silence knockback to do the dmg
> )


Support Drow best Drow!

I'm still trying to master cliff trapping with her. I think I need to try Force + Blink next.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you're having physical issues try playing 4/5. Less about last hitting and more about awareness and positioning.
> 
> WR isn't a bad hero to stick with. As I said she doesn't need much items so you don't have to worry about farm. Get a few gank items and rotate to a lane and help secure a kill.
> 
> Just putting this out there, Puppey plays utility/support and he's the brains of Navi.
> No idea. I'm hoping same as last year.
> Support Drow best Drow!
> 
> I'm still trying to master cliff trapping with her. I think I need to try Force + Blink next.


I can't wait for TI4 this year. I hope they'll add really good hats to the compendium! hahah


----------



## SeventhSanctum

I hope I'm not the only one feeling this way but the balance of the game some patches before was way better than what it is now. There's clearly overpowered heroes that got buffed for no reason when they were already good heroes. I also feel it took some skill part of the game away... (talking about invoker cold snap).


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one feeling this way but the balance of the game some patches before was way better than what it is now. There's clearly overpowered heroes that got buffed for no reason when they were already good heroes. I also feel it took some skill part of the game away... (talking about invoker cold snap).


Can you give examples? Icefrog seems to balance for Pros and not us pubians. If you take hero pick/ban rate in pro games a lot of the patch changes make sense.

Haven't had a chance to play this patch much but the Pro games been exciting, seeing picks that would have not worked last year.

What Cold Snap nerf?

Edit: I just realized Sand King been buffed at least 10 patches in a row. Maybe it's time to brush up on him. Eventually he'll get buffed to OPness (hopefully).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one feeling this way but the balance of the game some patches before was way better than what it is now. There's clearly overpowered heroes that got buffed for no reason when they were already good heroes. I also feel it took some skill part of the game away... (talking about invoker cold snap).


I have to say, DoTA2's balancing ethics are better than LoL's balance ethics.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have to say, DoTA2's balancing ethics are better than LoL's balance ethics.


Yeah the balancing in LoL is kinda awkward.

Riot will nerf a hero to the ground, let him in that poor state for a while and then "rework" him.

Valve's far more efficient at tweaking numbers imo without needing to totally rework a whole hero's kit.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I finally won a hard bot match,
I feel so lame that it took me all day to beat them :/
They deny perfectly, its crazy.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> OMG I missed the 6.79 buff on Mael. Time to try double Mael again!


Current problem with stacking them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one feeling this way but the balance of the game some patches before was way better than what it is now.


The general reaction to 6.80 seems to be positive; the competitive hero pool is larger than it was in 6.7x and no particular hero has dominated the pub or competitive scenes, unlike 6.74 Morphling + Lycan, 6.78 Huskar, pre-6.79 Wisp.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Double post.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Current problem with stacking them
> 
> The general reaction to 6.80 seems to be positive; the competitive hero pool is larger than it was in 6.7x and no particular hero has dominated the pub or competitive scenes, unlike 6.74 Morphling + Lycan, 6.78 Huskar, pre-6.79 Wisp.


agreed 100%

Before this patch, there were probably 20 VERY frequent + 10 frequent heros in the pro scene. You can almost expect to see the same 16 heros showing up in the picked / banned page, and that is unhealthy to the game and boring to watch.

Now, it seems the possible hero pool has almost doubled. (and most important of all Luna has finally raised to the top hell yeah baby)

In all honestly, I think it would be too hard to top the excitment from TI3. That grandfinals best of 5 between NaVi and Alliance.....man.....it was so back and forth, some unbelievable plays that I still remember to this day (S4 puck phase-shifts, dondo's double aegis steal anyone?). All these make that series so hard to beat. But if you ask me for a major reason to look forward to the TI4, it would definitely be the hero pool variation.


----------



## evilferret

You forgot some of the boring matches.






Korean cast was the only cast that didn't put me to sleep.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

What possesses people to run into fights 5v1?
=_=


----------



## Toxsick

Icefrog the master behind belancing...

im prolly wrong lol!
Imm sure this should be icefrog.. unless cyborfrog is icefrog;


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You forgot some of the boring matches.
> 
> Korean cast was the only cast that didn't put me to sleep.


I was only referring to the grandfinals. The match timings were so bad for me that the Grandfinals were the only matches that I actually paid attention and watched. IIRC the matches after top 8 were usually 4am-8am for me.

Let's hope the top teams can put on another good show this time.

Man I need to get back to playing, it's way too hard to get my ass to move my fingers at 1:30am after my last meal everyday









PS : Korean cast you say? I'm just glad I dont have to watch Chinese casts........Not understanding mandarin aside, everything sounds so weird in all kinds of chinese cast.....Soccer, Dota, etc........

Remember "Tower of knives" ? Oh my god.......


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Icefrog the master behind belancing...
> 
> im prolly wrong lol!
> Imm sure this should be icefrog.. unless cyborfrog is icefrog;


How drunk is Toxsick right now


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> What possesses people to run into fights 5v1?
> =_=


Because the characters are called heros! Heros always win against the odds!!!! hahahah

My girlfriend has the same mental thing as you do, she only plays the female characters.

I mostly play Lich, and Drow is one of my favorite characters to support.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> My girlfriend has the same mental thing as you do, she only plays the female characters.
> 
> I mostly play Lich, and Drow is one of my favorite characters to support.


Well, I play exclusively female characters in the games that allow you to play / design a good-looking female character. At least in the first playthrough anyway.

Does that make me a legit perve?


----------



## WALSRU

I can't stand Male Shephard in Mass Effect. Custom females all the way, who doesn't want to design the perfect woman?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I can't stand Male Shephard in Mass Effect. Custom females all the way, who doesn't want to design the perfect woman?


Gonna stop you right there. There is no such thing as the perfect Woman.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> How drunk is Toxsick right now


its not drunk WALSRU.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Gonna stop you right there. There is no such thing as the perfect Woman.


----------



## Toxsick

Wagamama on 6.772 MMR. cheesus.. thats pretty high man!!!!


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Does that make me a legit perve?


Yes


----------



## ObscureParadox

Hey guys, not posted in this thread much but I'm looking for more people to play with so I can have more frequent 5 stacks. My name on steam is cod_god28, (made it years ago don't judge







) might come up as dumbo da not so sipamida if it uses my current name. Add me if you want to play a few ranked party matches


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> My girlfriend has the same mental thing as you do, she only plays the female characters.
> 
> I mostly play Lich, and Drow is one of my favorite characters to support.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I play exclusively female characters in the games that allow you to play / design a good-looking female character. At least in the first playthrough anyway.
> 
> Does that make me a legit perve?
Click to expand...

Yes, it also makes you some what womanly as well.
Just remember, that the first thing people in game will see if you is that female character, meaning they will look upon you with lust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Gonna stop you right there. There is no such thing as the perfect Woman.


In reality? true
In Fiction?
I can think of 2...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Yes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yes, it also makes you some what womanly as well.
> 
> Just remember, that the first thing people in game will see if you is that female character, meaning they will look upon you with lust.


AWESOME!!!! That's what I've been pursuing my entire life!!!!

@Fran : no. I'm asian, and this is very common in asia. I suppose 99% of the asians should know by now that female character does not equal to girl sitting in front of computer. At least not in games like these

But I guess I'm an odd blend. Usually guys that only play female characters are also hooked into things like manga and anime and whatnot, but not me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Hey guys, not posted in this thread much but I'm looking for more people to play with so I can have more frequent 5 stacks. My name on steam is cod_god28, (made it years ago don't judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) might come up as dumbo da not so sipamida if it uses my current name. Add me if you want to play a few ranked party matches


Welcome!!

Telling us your ranking in game might help to find yourself some players here that are around your skill level


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Hey guys, not posted in this thread much but I'm looking for more people to play with so I can have more frequent 5 stacks. My name on steam is cod_god28, (made it years ago don't judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) might come up as dumbo da not so sipamida if it uses my current name. Add me if you want to play a few ranked party matches


Join the OCN channel and ask Red Alert for a guild invite. If you're going to be playing at a specific time later I can jump in to send the invite if you can't get in touch with Red.

Ranking, server and what time you play will help match you up faster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> AWESOME!!!! That's what I've been pursuing my entire life!!!!
> 
> @Fran : no. I'm asian, and this is very common in asia. I suppose 99% of the asians should know by now that female character does not equal to girl sitting in front of computer. At least not in games like these
> 
> But I guess I'm an odd blend. Usually guys that only play female characters are also hooked into things like manga and anime and whatnot, but not me.
> Welcome!!
> 
> Telling us your ranking in game might help to find yourself some players here that are around your skill level


99% chance a female avatar being a dude in Asia!


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Hey guys, not posted in this thread much but I'm looking for more people to play with so I can have more frequent 5 stacks. My name on steam is cod_god28, (made it years ago don't judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) might come up as dumbo da not so sipamida if it uses my current name. Add me if you want to play a few ranked party matches


Playing with me just not good enough then lol. Did not see you were not in guild









I am on my way out the pits thanks to ef







Things are really starting to come together which is nice dota buff helps lol


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Playing with me just not good enough then lol. Did not see you were not in guild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on my way out the pits thanks to ef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things are really starting to come together which is nice dota buff helps lol


haha, ya i've played with you a few times before. Not sure if you improved since then, my friends shunned you lol.


----------



## Without Wax

After a few years of Dota 2 I gave up as the community seems to be getting worse. Not just that, but the balance too. I am either on the strong team or the weak. Either way game over in 20 minutes. Before I used to get many games going into 40 minutes plus, where any team could have won. Ranked games are not better









Recently moved on to Infinite Crisis which is similar to Dota 2 but with DC heroes such as Superman, Batman etc. It's nice to play with childhood heroes and has been a breath of fresh air coming from dota 2.

It is now in open beta. Give it a try


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Without Wax*
> 
> Recently moved on to Infinite Crisis which is similar to Dota 2 but with DC heroes such as Superman, Batman etc. It's nice to play with childhood heroes and has been a breath of fresh air coming from dota 2.


I'm not sure if I should burst out laughing or be disgusted.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> haha, ya i've played with you a few times before. Not sure if you improved since then, my friends shunned you lol.


Scoot doesn't have the experience some of us have so cut him some slack.

He's trying so he should be better than average eventually.


----------



## Without Wax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm not sure if I should burst out laughing or be disgusted.


I can see where you are coming from, I may have felt the same 6-12 months ago. But once you have played every hero multiple times and start finding it hard to get decent games like before, a game such as Infinite Crisis becomes a decent alternative. Not saying it is on the same level by any means. But if you are not a competitive player and just want to have some fun, I can recommend trying it at the very least.


----------



## mylilpony

The new patch changes favor shorter games if you're wondering why matches are over quicker....which i think most people prefer instead of drag-it-out 50 minute slugfests.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Without Wax*
> 
> After a few years of Dota 2 I gave up as the community seems to be getting worse. Not just that, but the balance too. I am either on the strong team or the weak. Either way game over in 20 minutes. Before I used to get many games going into 40 minutes plus, where any team could have won. Ranked games are not better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently moved on to Infinite Crisis which is similar to Dota 2 but with DC heroes such as Superman, Batman etc. It's nice to play with childhood heroes and has been a breath of fresh air coming from dota 2.
> 
> It is now in open beta. Give it a try


DC might be my childhood hero but WC3 is my childhood game.


----------



## Toxsick

DotA is still the realist.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Scoot doesn't have the experience some of us have so cut him some slack.
> 
> He's trying so he should be better than average eventually.


I know, I played with him a few times, its all good. I don't really care. Its the friends I was with in a party who cared if he joined us haha. Honestly I think this game is more about picks than actual skill. Yes skill has its effects, but i think Hero picks are a good 50% of it. Which is why all pick pub games go the way they do lot of times. Pick stand off, then time you do pick they counter pick lol. I'm glad they added the feature where they loose gold if they wait to long. Would be even better if you lost gold after the first 30 seconds though instead. I hate pick stand offs, and it impacts the game so much.

Perhaps if they made it like random draft, you pick they pick etc....


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> DC might be my childhood hero but WC3 is my childhood game.


QFT


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QFT


+1 to both of you!

Playing dota since 2006/2007 (with lots of Hiatus in between XD).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

This stupid game.

Reminding me of all the same reasons I quit LoL in the first place.
So tired of people intentionally ruining matches because "I DIDNT GET MY LANE BOOHOO"

Screw off, so freaking tired of this crap
/uninstalls

MOBAs are impossible to enjoy, screw people.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I played Infinite Crisis, it is a nice breath of fresh air, fun to play, easier to get into, but is only okay as a "spectator game"

Yesterday I finally downloaded and started playing Smite - I think it has the best graphics out of all the battle arena type games I played. All regular attacks are skill shots, team fights and wombo combos are good, but it uses a 3rd person camera angle that makes for a "very poor spectator game." The leveling and spell buttons are awkward... Main reason I tried it was because I saw a trailer that Smite has my favourite heroes Guan Yu and Sun Wukong...

DOTA 2 will still be my primary battle arena gamefor play and spectating (logged over 500 hours of just watching tournament games already) - while Infinite Crisis, Smite, and LOL will be my relaxing breath of fresh air games to play but I would not watch.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Hey guys, not posted in this thread much but I'm looking for more people to play with so I can have more frequent 5 stacks. My name on steam is cod_god28, (made it years ago don't judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) might come up as dumbo da not so sipamida if it uses my current name. Add me if you want to play a few ranked party matches


I added you and I will send you a OCN guild invite.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> This stupid game.
> 
> Reminding me of all the same reasons I quit LoL in the first place.
> So tired of people intentionally ruining matches because "I DIDNT GET MY LANE BOOHOO"
> 
> Screw off, so freaking tired of this crap
> /uninstalls
> 
> MOBAs are impossible to enjoy, screw people.


Used to be the case for me early stages of the game. The higher up you go games like that get less and less. Most of the time i play roles that people dont want to play or play positions people leave open.

I am a solo player and got used to idea of getting pared with random people. I keep my position neutral. If a game is worth play i give it my all. If not i take it easy and play fair until next games.

If you are getting upset in Dota i personally would look into something else. Its a team game after all so if you can play with team its no go.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Used to be the case for me early stages of the game. The higher up you go games like that get less and less. Most of the time i play roles that people dont want to play or play positions people leave open.
> 
> I am a solo player and got used to idea of getting pared with random people. I keep my position neutral. If a game is worth play i give it my all. If not i take it easy and play fair until next games.
> 
> If you are getting upset in Dota i personally would look into something else. Its a team game after all so if you can play with team its no go.


Yeah well I'm not up to putting up with peoples crap to get there.

I hate people so much.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yeah well I'm not up to putting up with peoples crap to get there.
> 
> I hate people so much.


I think Dota 2 is a game of calmness. It can make you rage by things it introduces to you but you got to keep control.

Today i lost a game even though the enemies team mid hero was feeding carriers and himself. My team was that bad lol. How do you beat a team that has a intentional feeder? Feed harder.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

If i ever deside to play again. I'm only going to play bots practice, or with 4 other friends/OCN players.
I'm out.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think Dota 2 is a game of calmness. It can make you rage by things it introduces to you but you got to keep control.
> 
> Today i lost a game even though the enemies team mid hero was feeding carriers and himself. My team was that bad lol. How do you beat a team that has a intentional feeder? Feed harder.


+1

Dota is like life. Sometimes you get effed up circumstances but you make the best of it.

Fran hit up the guild and see if anybody will play a few games with you.

Maybe ask Red for a few bot games.

BTW Red, I'm expecting you to come out of bot training and shoot to like 6k MMR. You're doing some crazy alone in the mountain training.


----------



## redalert

Try making a trade with these same people on dota2lounge is just as bad. I had one person were in the middle of trading and the trade crashed pretty common thing. Im like hey it crashed and all I get in response is "??" and then he just logs off. Two other people add me to their friends one never answers me back the other says "Hey" and nothing else I wait like 10 minutes and see the trade was removed. These people make me want to do this.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I added you and I will send you a OCN guild invite.


Hello!

Could you please add me to the OCN dota group as well?

i'd like to join!









http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Could you please add me to the OCN dota group as well?
> 
> i'd like to join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/


added once you accept friend request I can invite you to the guild


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> added once you accept friend request I can invite you to the guild


Thank you!

I just accepted your request.


----------



## Toxsick

indeed, dota is a game of calmness if you play as 5, but solo, no. more like stressfull, depressing,


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> indeed, dota is a game of calmness if you play as 5, but solo, no. more like stressfull, depressing,


Soloing in dota is pretty bad indeed.

Just like solo matchmaking in CSGO.

Good times, fun times...


----------



## ebduncan

I play solo all the time.

I enjoy playing solo. To me its more fun cause I don't know my team mates so I get a chance to play unconventional Dota. You know shadow blade CM lol and things like that. Stealing last hits cause your ally sucks at last hitting. I just be like you have more base damage and I am out last hitting you? They get so mad haha. Yes, I kinda like to troll when solo, its fun.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I play solo all the time.
> 
> i enjoy playing solo. To me its more fun cause I don't know my team mates so I get a chance to play unconventional Dota. You know shadow blade CM lol and things like that. Stealing last hits cause your ally sucks at last hitting. I just be like you have more base damage and I am out last hitting you ***? they get so mad haha. Yes I kinda troll like that solo, its fun.


You can also play that way with friends! haha

I enjoy playing with friends so i don't have to type anything, we just talk through mumble and stuff.

Often playing with at least 2 friends.

With 3 to 4 when stars are correctly aligned.

For CSGO it's quite the opposite, often 4/5 for ranked matchmaking.

Speaking of other games, what are you all playing at the moment?

My go to games are still dota and CS but I just bought Reaper of Souls for Diablo3 and plan to get back in the game.
For casual I play Titanfall.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I play with some friends from time to time but i feel like i have to perform when i play with them. I dont have fun when i have to play 100% focus. Solo Yolo.


----------



## HarrisLam

by calmness I just assumed he actually meant "Dota is a test of personal calmness", which is pretty much on-point in solo queue games.

Anything can happen. Awful 4th-5th picks, no one willing to (minimally) support, selfish plays, trash talking into spell abuse, intentional hero / courier feed, etc.

It is a team game. If you are in a team game without friends, it's not your type of game if you cannot handle these awful situations. Knowing how to mentally move onto the next match after horrible losses in a row is very important to enjoy Dota as a game.


----------



## offroadz

Could I get in invite to the ocn guild? http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198022454512


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> by calmness I just assumed he actually meant "Dota is a test of personal calmness", which is pretty much on-point in solo queue games.
> 
> Anything can happen. Awful 4th-5th picks, no one willing to (minimally) support, selfish plays, trash talking into spell abuse, intentional hero / courier feed, etc.
> 
> It is a team game. If you are in a team game without friends, it's not your type of game if you cannot handle these awful situations. Knowing how to mentally move onto the next match after horrible losses in a row is very important to enjoy Dota as a game.


we're doing alot of team matchmaking right now!
later signing up for ESP. leauge of dota ( amateur leagues )
I must say TMM is alot more enjoyable then solo or party games. i feeel TMM is alot better.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> Could I get in invite to the ocn guild? http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198022454512


When I get home from work I will add you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> we're doing alot of team matchmaking right now!
> later signing up for ESP. leauge of dota ( amateur leagues )
> I must say TMM is alot more enjoyable then solo or party games. i feeel TMM is alot better.


Have you tried getting into joindota league? I know there is a bunch of divisions for it


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> When I get home from work I will add you
> Have you tried getting into joindota league? I know there is a bunch of divisions for it


we talked about it, but the problem is , we need more practice, considering some members have no expeirence in our team but going decent.
If we gonna sign up right now, we probably gonna get face wrecked.
We had some pretty decent teams yesterday. team.Pantheon which was around 5K rating, and one member called "340" which is on the leaderboard btw #199 and S5.
we got a decent roster now i feel; we've been changing and switching alot of peeps out , this is probably the best roster i had.
so yea i guess we can try joindota for practice but we prolly not gonna roflstomp.

my goal is to achieve a living career in dota! but that chance is 000.1% so i got webdesign/development on the side. ( studying )>
i had so much fun yesterday with team gucci.tears







we had some decent games though.. or rather decent teamfights. even teams.


----------



## exodus1500

So does the guild actually play together ever? I would rather play with a group of people than just going alone, and I would like to learn from some of the better players as I'm new.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> So does the guild actually play together ever? I would rather play with a group of people than just going alone, and I would like to learn from some of the better players as I'm new.


they do inhouses sometimes.


----------



## WALSRU

I hardly even play lately due to my internet limitations, but dang if KMAC and EF don't blow me up on steam. It's nice to be missed.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I hardly even play lately due to my internet limitations, but dang if KMAC and EF don't blow me up on steam. It's nice to be missed.


Kmac , wall of texter haha,


----------



## WALSRU

Yes, if his last match was even mildly interesting he will write a novel about it. I enjoy it lol

P.S. I might not be playing but I'm still buying hats, it's a disease


----------



## Timeofdoom

Actually I just realized: we dont have a dota 2-channel in OCN TS3! That would help massively on the subject on inhouses and the like I suppose.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> So does the guild actually play together ever? I would rather play with a group of people than just going alone, and I would like to learn from some of the better players as I'm new.


Try to get into the habit of using the guild functions. Only a few people use the open party system.

Best bet is to find guildmates who play on the same server/time as you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I hardly even play lately due to my internet limitations, but dang if KMAC and EF don't blow me up on steam. It's nice to be missed.


Walrus, one day you will return! I know it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Actually I just realized: we dont have a dota 2-channel in OCN TS3! That would help massively on the subject on inhouses and the like I suppose.


We've been bumming GonX's mumble when we do inhouses.

If anybody wants to organize a inhouse, me and Doc will be happy to give assistance. Not sure about Doc's schedule but I'm MIA for another month at least.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> haha, ya i've played with you a few times before. Not sure if you improved since then, my friends shunned you lol.


Its cool at the time playing with guys of your level was not a good idea







My game knowledge is much better now thanks to yours and other peoples help







Tbh Play with you first was the harsh lesson i needed to push myself to get better







You have always been cool so np








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Scoot doesn't have the experience some of us have so cut him some slack.
> 
> He's trying so he should be better than average eventually.


As for you sir you pointed out my main fail positioning. I now feel much better with how all my games go even if i lose lol. That has made the biggest difference to my play tbh. Also found some heroes i do well with








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I hardly even play lately due to my internet limitations, but dang if KMAC and EF don't blow me up on steam. It's nice to be missed.


When the satellite in the right place give me poke lol


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Try to get into the habit of using the guild functions. Only a few people use the open party system.
> 
> Best bet is to find guildmates who play on the same server/time as you.
> Walrus, one day you will return! I know it.
> We've been bumming GonX's mumble when we do inhouses.
> 
> If anybody wants to organize a inhouse, me and Doc will be happy to give assistance. Not sure about Doc's schedule but I'm MIA for another month at least.


Heh, it's still free for usage, but it would probably be better if we used the OCN TS3 because it's more centralized for the majority of the forum.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Playing with me just not good enough then lol. Did not see you were not in guild


Basically in a nutshell yes. Sorry you had to find out this way









Joking of course!







<3 (no ****)


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I played with some OCN members yesterday playing under the influence... it was funny because two different people were telling me to do things at the same time - and I think I frostbite a few creeps during key ganks...
















There goes my 5 game win streak in team MMR calibration....


----------



## mylilpony

nice to see OCN added a TS channel for dota, i've been using their league of legends channel lol

also the cognitive dissonance of demanding one person to play a certain style while doing the complete opposite is just.....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I played with some OCN members yesterday playing under the influence... it was funny because two different people were telling me to do things at the same time - and I think I frostbite a few creeps...


Drunk Doto best Doto!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If anybody wants to organize a inhouse, me and Doc will be happy to give assistance. Not sure about Doc's schedule but I'm MIA for another month at least.


I can help set one up but yeah pretty much count me MIA till after Easter


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I can help set one up but yeah pretty much count me MIA till after Easter


I can help guys i help with the ln2 events in the uk also have no job now so not busy. Could work with el_gappo the event manager on the forum make it pretty cool with streams & stuff


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> Could I get in invite to the ocn guild? http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198022454512


I added you I will send invite to the guild when you get online


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I played with some OCN members yesterday playing under the influence... it was funny because two different people were telling me to do things at the same time - and I think I frostbite a few creeps during key ganks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There goes my 5 game win streak in team MMR calibration....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Drunk Doto best Doto!


Nix.. i was just gonna tell you that EF is the drunklord of dota.. He does some crazy a$$ stuff when he plays drunk..









And you guys talk about being calm in dota? Are you Guys drunk.,.. Me the noobest member of the OCN dota community raged at EF my mentor for doing stupid stuff some times... I was at the point where i told him.. Man you are being worse than me and i raged at him.. but we cleared it in like 2 minutes


----------



## Ramzinho

On the Other Hand.. We need an Easter Dota event for OCN... if EF has connection by then i think we can host a small inhouse with some drops and gifts for your Guys. Just let the ideas come and let's hope for the best


----------



## offroadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I added you I will send invite to the guild when you get online


thanks looking forward to playing with some of you!


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Try to get into the habit of using the guild functions. Only a few people use the open party system.


Well, this will probably sound stupid, but here goes... i poked around, but what are these guild functions? The only thing I see is "open party to guild". Or do i just hit up the chat and see if anyone wants to play?

Thanks, sorry for being a ratard...

Also, why is Red Alert perma "Spectating a game" hhahah


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Well, this will probably sound stupid, but here goes... i poked around, but what are these guild functions? The only thing I see is "open party to guild". Or do i just hit up the chat and see if anyone wants to play?
> 
> Thanks, sorry for being a ratard...
> 
> Also, why is Red Alert perma "Spectating a game" hhahah


Red Alret took a secret vow to himself to MONK dota.. he never plays pubs.. he just bots and watches.. His logic. His rules.. we all have been begging him for more.. but None of us could get him to play


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Well, this will probably sound stupid, but here goes... i poked around, but what are these guild functions? The only thing I see is "open party to guild". Or do i just hit up the chat and see if anyone wants to play?
> 
> Thanks, sorry for being a ratard...
> 
> Also, why is Red Alert perma "Spectating a game" hhahah


Both works. Opening the party to guild lets anybody in the guild able to join the party.

Red is our pro spectator. Almost every tourney ticket!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Well, this will probably sound stupid, but here goes... i poked around, but what are these guild functions? The only thing I see is "open party to guild". Or do i just hit up the chat and see if anyone wants to play?
> 
> Thanks, sorry for being a ratard...
> 
> Also, why is Red Alert perma "Spectating a game" hhahah


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Red Alret took a secret vow to himself to MONK dota.. he never plays pubs.. he just bots and watches.. His logic. His rules.. we all have been begging him for more.. but None of us could get him to play


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Both works. Opening the party to guild lets anybody in the guild able to join the party.
> 
> Red is our pro spectator. Almost every tourney ticket!


Pretty much what Ramz and ef said. I will have to get more tickets if Tox gets in a tourney on Dota TV







I havent even been botting between setting up my new computer and getting some new hats, I havent had much time to get owned by unfair bots.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Both works. Opening the party to guild lets anybody in the guild able to join the party.
> 
> Red is our pro spectator. Almost every tourney ticket!


Playing bots and looking at replays is nice! I do that a lot too haha.

Playing Doom quite a lot since I got hyhy's set.
Blink and shiva's is too much fun haha


----------



## evilferret

<3 Korean Doto.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Korean Doto.


Yeah... I saw that one live! Team Nemesis thought they had no chance vs EOT Hammer so they just went nutts...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Playing Doom quite a lot since I got hyhy's set.


That reminded me about something

Apparently, "hide / stay in the trees" is now officially a thing


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That reminded me about something
> 
> Apparently, "hide / stay in the trees" is now officially a thing


why did you come out..


----------



## Masked

So, I've been watching a lot of Dota2 lately but, not playing...Going to start Ranked, soon -- I was going to do it a few weeks ago but life got really really busy.


----------



## WALSRU

I've started watching Arteezy and EE-same on their twitch screens. The play is pretty good but MY GOD... the chat is hilarious.

STAY IN THE TREEES!!!!!


----------



## HarrisLam

And I'm probably the only one around here who understood HY's original statement in Chinese.....









Dude was uptight as hell man


----------



## Ramzinho

Maybe i'm the only guy on earth that hates RTZ.. he is so egotistical and self centered.. SingSing is just dumb. on the other hand why do i bother playing dota anymore.. i'm 90% matched with stupid people now


----------



## WALSRU

RTZ 100% LAN winrate keepo


----------



## Ramzinho

If you missed A vs Navi game one... You are missing the best dota in ages.... TI level games...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> If you missed A vs Navi game one... You are missing the best dota in ages.... TI level games...


too bad, playing diablo with 2 coworkers









I even had the game running in the background muted


----------



## WALSRU

Use some spoiler tags if you want to talk about the details before tonight, couldn't get the stream at work. Can't wait to watch on VODs


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That reminded me about something
> 
> Apparently, "hide / stay in the trees" is now officially a thing


People did not take the best out of free to play apparently. hahah


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Use some spoiler tags if you want to talk about the details before tonight, couldn't get the stream at work. Can't wait to watch on VODs


i am no way the douche to spoil the score for you.. but if u don't watch the VOD.. u have missed epic games of dota that are on the level of ti3 games.. pure kreygasm


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i am no way the douche to spoil the score for you.. but if u don't watch the VOD.. u have missed epic games of dota that are on the level of ti3 games.. pure kreygasm


Might need to buy the ticket in that case!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Might need to buy the ticket in that case!


No need that was the Grand Final qualifier.. if you want a good ticket. Star Ladder and Dream league still has 1/3 of the tourney.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> No need that was the Grand Final qualifier.. if you want a good ticket. Star Ladder and Dream league still has 1/3 of the tourney.


Oh ok then... I have both Star Ladder and Dream League. Awesome tickets indeed, definitely recommending everyone to buy them.









I'll try to find a VOD for Alliance vs Navi.


----------



## Toxsick

That last game Navi - Alliance..



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Na'Vi destroyed alliance! xo
And the fb to puck was kinda weird, loda ran back in the rosh pit.i think lumi should rethinkg what he said about S4 one of the "best" mid players.







in my opinion, hes not..


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Oh ok then... I have both Star Ladder and Dream League. Awesome tickets indeed, definitely recommending everyone to buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to find a VOD for Alliance vs Navi.


*Game 1*
*Game 2*
*Game 3*
*Game 4*
*Game 5*


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> *Game 1*
> *Game 2*
> *Game 3*
> *Game 4*
> *Game 5*


Thank you very much kind sir.


----------



## redalert

http://dotammr.tumblr.com/


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://dotammr.tumblr.com/


adorable


----------



## HarrisLam

I notice that the toolbar options (including spoilers) exist on my desktop, but not my PC at work (which is crap obviously)

Anyone knows why? What is the work PC lacking to not have the toolbar above reply box?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Na'Vi destroyed alliance! xo
> And the fb to puck was kinda weird, loda ran back in the rosh pit.i think lumi should rethinkg what he said about S4 one of the "best" mid players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my opinion, hes not..





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



However I really feel that S4 puck is almost the kryptonite of NaVi.....was in the games half a day ago, as in TI3


----------



## ebduncan

bttw guys, for those who wanted to know how to play wind ranger. I have some stream footage of my game play that i forgot about. Forget the first 3-4 mins of the first one lol, but proved myself later haha.

http://www.twitch.tv/btu_ebduncan/c/3439379

and

http://www.twitch.tv/btu_ebduncan/c/3439407

enjoy.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> bttw guys, for those who wanted to know how to play wind ranger. I have some stream footage of my game play that i forgot about. Forget the first 3-4 mins of the first one lol, but proved myself later haha.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/btu_ebduncan/c/3439379
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/btu_ebduncan/c/3439407
> 
> enjoy.


never speak of WR when EF is around man... your are pushing you luck..


----------



## Atham

I cannot seem to be able to play melee heroes properly. Whenever I choose I melee, I mess up, except for Riki and the backstab. Any suggestion as to how to improve this?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I cannot seem to be able to play melee heroes properly. Whenever I choose I melee, I mess up, except for Riki and the backstab. Any suggestion as to how to improve this?


How do you mean by mess up, what goes wrong?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> How do you mean by mess up, what goes wrong?


Last hitting is sometimes an issue and then there is stupid supports. I have not once had a game where the support was good. I am about level 9 dota 2 profile so that might be why.

My question really is, which melee hero is easy to learn to last hit with and play. I mean I can play slardar (thanks to sprint) and riki (thanks to backstab) as far as melee heroes go, and also terrorblade, although that is variable and it doesn't always go well.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Last hitting is sometimes an issue and then there is stupid supports. I have not once had a game where the support was good. I am about level 9 dota 2 profile so that might be why.


getting good at LH might take a while if you're new.

i suggest you take a Quelling blade or stout shield depending if you are going to get harrased out or not, all depends.
But yeah, it might take while, every hero has different animations,etc etc.


----------



## Atham

I always take stout shield for whenever I play melee. But sometimes last hitting can be an issue. So what would be the hero suggestions to practice this?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I cannot seem to be able to play melee heroes properly. Whenever I choose I melee, I mess up, except for Riki and the backstab. Any suggestion as to how to improve this?


if u mean u r being kited... that's normal on melee u need to set up ur kill.. either with stun or mobility item like blink or so...

if u mean last hits.. go to practice lobby. pick AM and check ur score after 10 minutes above 60 is good 40-60 u r getting there.. below 40 u need more practice


----------



## Atham

Practice lobby with or without bots?
Last hitting is the most common issue as well as bad supports.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Practice lobby with or without bots?
> Last hitting is the most common issue as well as bad supports.


If your support is out last hitting you, you need more practice. It's a show of dominance. You won't get any respect as the carry if your support can out last hit you.









Sounds like you just need more experience/practice.

As Ramz said, practice either alone or vs bots. I'm trying to convince Ramz to start practicing 1v2 bots so he can practice cs under harassment.

Ramz, tell me how the 1v2 bot practice goes. I want to see how long till you progress to 1v3/1v4.


----------



## Atham

That sounds interesting, I might try that. Is Anti-mage the best hero to practice this on?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> That sounds interesting, I might try that. Is Anti-mage the best hero to practice this on?


Different ways to practice.

I recommend either the Shadow Fiend challenge or pick a lane you want to practice and do 1v X number of bots alone.

For the SF challenge.

Make a custom game, pick SF with NO ITEMS/NO SKILLS and go mid. You're doing this one alone with no bots to find out how many last hits/denies you can get by 10 mins.

For the 1 v X practice, pick the hero and lane you want to get familiar with. Start off vs 1 bot than increase it as it gets easy.


----------



## Atham

How do I ensure that the bots go to the correct lane?


----------



## redalert

Create a lobby and only pick one bot to spawn on the enemy team. Since your only practicing last hitting its not necessary to have a bunch of other bots on the map. The bot should goto the middle lane.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How do I ensure that the bots go to the correct lane?


No official way, we're just using the AI. Bots will always go 2-1-2.

It's a variation on the 1v5 challenge.

You + 2 med (or easy if you want to simulate full on feeding) vs 5 unfair bots. Ally bots are just there to hold the line.

Been awhile since I've done this practice so not 100% sure if it still works but use the console to add more bots. The bots will end up playing 2-2-2, 3-2-2 and so on.

Or go the other way (which I find harder) and remove an ally bot.

But agree with Red. Start off vs 1 bot first. I still recommend just doing the SF challenge without any bots first. Getting a baseline is a good idea.


----------



## Ramzinho

if you create a private lobby u can disable enemies. u will be alone without bots at all..

EF i've been having bad time lately. Yes i improved to be an okish player.. but i am not that good yet to go vs 2 bots. i will do it next weekend.. work has been killing me lately man... i am so tired frustrated and just wanna quit.

I hope u jump online asap .. and congrats mate


----------



## ebduncan

actually Treeant can out last hit anyone. Hes a support, but has super high base damage.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> EF i've been having bad time lately. Yes i improved to be an okish player.. but i am not that good yet to go vs 2 bots. i will do it next weekend.. work has been killing me lately man... i am so tired frustrated and just wanna quit.


Just don't quit. Remember last time you told me about getting frustrated? Because your teammates never seem to be capable of doing anything causing you to lose games left and right? Just as I told you man, what goes around comes around, you can't lose forever.

After our conversation there was once where I went like 4-40 in two weeks or something, slaughtered my winrate. Just keep playing, and eventually it gets back to 50%.

If you are being busy, just play less and watch more pro games(cuz you dont need to move while watching). That's what I've been doing and is working out alright. Dota isn't a collective RPG where you must keep up constantly. Whatever you learned in the game stays with you for months or even years.

Quit only if you feel the game is no longer enjoyable, and if you feel the game is not enjoyable because of stupid teammates, you can always have us with you. Hell I can make your losing game pretty interesting if you let me try. You should know by now that I'm pretty good at losing games happily









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> actually Treeant can out last hit anyone. Hes a support, but has super high base damage.


IIRC treant has a pretty slow attack animation. He should win against at least half of the heros (especially ranged projectiles), but he could easily lose to other heros that have slightly less base damage but better animation, unless you get a quelling blade which I wouldnt suggest...


----------



## Atham

Which bot difficulty would you suggest?


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quit only if you feel the game is no longer enjoyable, and if you feel the game is not enjoyable because of stupid teammates, you can always have us with you. Hell I can make your losing game pretty interesting if you let me try. You should know by now that I'm pretty good at losing games happily


I think he meant his job?


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Last hitting is sometimes an issue and then there is stupid supports. I have not once had a game where the support was good. I am about level 9 dota 2 profile so that might be why.
> 
> My question really is, which melee hero is easy to learn to last hit with and play. I mean I can play slardar (thanks to sprint) and riki (thanks to backstab) as far as melee heroes go, and also terrorblade, although that is variable and it doesn't always go well.


if you ever want to play together I will lane with you, I generally play Lich when not playing bots and think I play a decent support for low level. Feel free to add me. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198107243645/


----------



## Toxsick

Atham, i suggest playing with OCN members here,

playing real matches solo will be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Atham

Sure I will try that. I am adding you as we type/speak.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Just don't quit. Remember last time you told me about getting frustrated? Because your teammates never seem to be capable of doing anything causing you to lose games left and right? Just as I told you man, what goes around comes around, you can't lose forever.
> 
> After our conversation there was once where I went like 4-40 in two weeks or something, slaughtered my winrate. Just keep playing, and eventually it gets back to 50%.
> 
> If you are being busy, just play less and watch more pro games(cuz you dont need to move while watching). That's what I've been doing and is working out alright. Dota isn't a collective RPG where you must keep up constantly. Whatever you learned in the game stays with you for months or even years.
> 
> Quit only if you feel the game is no longer enjoyable, and if you feel the game is not enjoyable because of stupid teammates, you can always have us with you. Hell I can make your losing game pretty interesting if you let me try. You should know by now that I'm pretty good at losing games happily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC treant has a pretty slow attack animation. He should win against at least half of the heros (especially ranged projectiles), but he could easily lose to other heros that have slightly less base damage but better animation, unless you get a quelling blade which I wouldnt suggest...


Yes i meant my job.. Dota is the only sweet thing that makes me forget about work ... that and my wife "i dont wanna get my ass kicked"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Which bot difficulty would you suggest?


Doesn't matter.. it's only u and creeps


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Just don't quit. Remember last time you told me about getting frustrated? Because your teammates never seem to be capable of doing anything causing you to lose games left and right? Just as I told you man, what goes around comes around, you can't lose forever.
> 
> After our conversation there was once where I went like 4-40 in two weeks or something, slaughtered my winrate. Just keep playing, and eventually it gets back to 50%.
> 
> If you are being busy, just play less and watch more pro games(cuz you dont need to move while watching). That's what I've been doing and is working out alright. Dota isn't a collective RPG where you must keep up constantly. Whatever you learned in the game stays with you for months or even years.
> 
> Quit only if you feel the game is no longer enjoyable, and if you feel the game is not enjoyable because of stupid teammates, you can always have us with you. Hell I can make your losing game pretty interesting if you let me try. You should know by now that I'm pretty good at losing games happily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC treant has a pretty slow attack animation. He should win against at least half of the heros (especially ranged projectiles), but he could easily lose to other heros that have slightly less base damage but better animation, unless you get a quelling blade which I wouldnt suggest...


if I am loosing a game, I will make silly goals. Games such as this will help.
1. first team member to drop 3 iron wood branches in front of the enemies fountain wins
2. (Sneak attack) surprise the enemy carry and kill.
3. Build a wall of couriers to block creeps (note if the enemy team doesn't stop the creep build up they will soon have 200+ creeps headed to their base) EX: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-oQ6pXbNCI
4.use sentries to build art, then give the other team a gem so they can appreciate your mastery


----------



## Toxsick

7/2 slark mid, rest of the team went 0/ feed. cba to play games when my team doesnt even try to do something.
Might as well make a courier train and get the items on the courier.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Ramzinho

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*






that Catapult target switch.. so much 322$ Vovlo Please Fix !


----------



## evilferret

Red/Ramz got any extra chests? I need to satisfy my gambling need!

And unless they reintroduced the courier blocking, it was fixed sometime last year (I was very sad when it stopped working).

Somebody who plays Chen/Enchant whats the situation with the hitbox on enchanted creatures?


----------



## ebduncan

If anyone wants to watch some pro games. I purchased a ticket for the DC presents XMG Captains Draft.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Red/Ramz got any extra chests? I need to satisfy my gambling need!
> 
> And unless they reintroduced the courier blocking, it was fixed sometime last year (I was very sad when it stopped working).
> 
> Somebody who plays Chen/Enchant whats the situation with the hitbox on enchanted creatures?


it's no more a gamble. if a chest contain 10 item. buy 10 chest 10 keys get all items.. if u r lucky and got the extreme rare item inside "courier or item" buy an extra key and extra chest.. u get all the sets.. doesn't work the other way.. if u get the 10 items.. u ill start over again......


----------



## Ramzinho

Guys the game levels at the Semi finals of D2CL is absolutely amazing.... Please watch empire Vs C9..... specially game 3.. there was some crazy plays in that game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Guys the game levels at the Semi finals of D2CL is absolutely amazing.... Please watch empire Vs C9..... specially game 3.. there was some crazy plays in that game.


Where can i watch those game?


----------



## redalert

you can either check on joindota website or their youtube channel for the VODS


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Where can i watch those game?


D2CL is on Daily motion.. games are over though...

Most of the tournaments are on twitch tv...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> D2CL is on Daily motion.. games are over though...
> 
> Most of the tournaments are on twitch tv...


Who won?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Who won?


\

i can't say.. some people here watch vods...and this will ruin the games for them.. u can just go to daily motion or joindota and check the Vods


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> \
> 
> i can't say.. some people here watch vods...and this will ruin the games for them.. u can just go to daily motion or joindota and check the Vods


http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/21rrhv/c9_vs_empire_game_3_what_a_game/cgfx8zc

Game 3 was the most amazing game I have seen in awhile


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I heard Aui once he was streaming that Dignitas always won against Russian teams.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I'm sorry but playing with non-english speakers on english servers is beyond irritating. Valve punishes people who disconnect from game because it "ruins the game for other players". So does playing with someone who i cannot form strategies with. When I play with english speakers we can form plans, they can tell me what I can do better or vice verse. I select only US servers, and english preference. But it seems to have got worse lately.

Playing a team strategy game, without the ability to communicate is ridiculous. Sorry for the rant, just needed to vent.


----------



## Spade616

edit


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I'm sorry but playing with non-english speakers on english servers is beyond irritating. Valve punishes people who disconnect from game because it "ruins the game for other players". So does playing with someone who i cannot form strategies with. When I play with english speakers we can form plans, they can tell me what I can do better or vice verse. I select only US servers, and english preference. But it seems to have got worse lately.
> 
> Playing a team strategy game, without the ability to communicate is ridiculous. Sorry for the rant, just needed to vent.


Thats true. I think thats the worst part about gaming. Playing with no communication. I think Valve should put some kind of restrain so you cant play on servers outside of you area. Basically apart from PROs you dont need to play on EU and vice versa. If you want to play with friends the Capitan of team location decides to allowed servers.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats true. I think thats the worst part about gaming. Playing with no communication. I think Valve should put some kind of restrain so you cant play on servers outside of you area. Basically apart from PROs you dont need to play on EU and vice versa. If you want to play with friends the Capitan of team location decides to allowed servers.


Glad i'm not the only one who feels that way. I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but the lack of any communication puts you at a massive disadvantage. Im kinda shocked at the amount of foreigners we get on american servers, the lag has to be a concern of theirs, so why come onto US servers? They must not like the lack of communication either, but for some reason almost every other game I play is loaded with them.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Glad i'm not the only one who feels that way. I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but the lack of any communication puts you at a massive disadvantage. Im kinda shocked at the amount of foreigners we get on american servers, the lag has to be a concern of theirs, so why come onto US servers? They must not like the lack of communication either, but for some reason almost every other game I play is loaded with them.


Players playing outside their "server" makes sense in a few cases. Example. a lot of SA players actually have better ping to USE than the SA server due to how the network infrastructure is set up.

Select RU players and EUW being another case.

I don't feel language is a barrier. If the skill is there, pings and chatwheel covers everything you need for a pug.

Personally, I'm scared of American players more than non English speaking players. I wouldn't want a non communicative player from any region but I don't feel language has a correlation.

I've had my share of English speaking, non communicative players.


----------



## HarrisLam

By the way guys, how is the smoothness of sites like twitch TV and daily motion to you guys?

I'm trying guess if they have asian servers at all.

From my experience, twitch is OK-ish at medium, but will still freezes for 5-10 seconds in teamfight initiations (god knows why thats the only time it lags......)

Dailymotion though is pretty horrible. It can have the same lag as twitch at its "380p" option, though im not too sure if its 380p is really 380p, because its 480p option looks better than twitch's medium.

MLG however has server very close to me it seems. 1080p EZPZ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> it's no more a gamble. if a chest contain 10 item. buy 10 chest 10 keys get all items.. if u r lucky and got the extreme rare item inside "courier or item" buy an extra key and extra chest.. u get all the sets.. doesn't work the other way.. if u get the 10 items.. u ill start over again......


What?

Oh no......with that in mind, Valve can easily get the price control up......


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Players playing outside their "server" makes sense in a few cases. Example. a lot of SA players actually have better ping to USE than the SA server due to how the network infrastructure is set up.
> 
> Select RU players and EUW being another case.
> 
> I don't feel language is a barrier. If the skill is there, pings and chatwheel covers everything you need for a pug.
> 
> Personally, I'm scared of American players more than non English speaking players. I wouldn't want a non communicative player from any region but I don't feel language has a correlation.
> 
> I've had my share of English speaking, non communicative players.


Ehhhh, this is a kinda sorta situation. It just so happens that Russia/ME/Aus are on the same table (In terms of cross-routing in DOTA)...So, it's literally better for them to play out of the same server...In some cases, especially with Eastern Russia that Seattle's table has a better ping.

I find "Americans" to generally be the trolls...Whether they don't care...Choose to be ignorant or purposefully screw everyone else, I have yet to decide but, they're by far the worst...More-so then not, when I pug and the group is Americans, they're more interested in screwing around and doing nothing than playing the game...

I have 0 issues with Russians or anyone else so, I don't quite understand the malice there...But, it is what it is.

I'm now feeling ready enough to play ranked...There are only 2 Heros I genuinely hate...Puck and Io...

If anyone wants to party up, lmk...With Diablo 3 being so repetitive these days I'm really getting back into Dota.


----------



## Ramzinho

to Reply to some of the posts..

1- Language: Yes it irritates me.. solution is so so so easy.... I play on EU W although EU E has better ping for me .. but i was naive enough to think that people on EU W will speak english while on other servers will speak other languages... i was wrong.. it's Just Cyka Blyat Everywhere.. However the solution is very easy. just add language as a must to the server and add a report button for playing on a non spoken language server. and give them low priority if they stack such reports.

2- Twitch is fine for me







but daily motion ... UGH It has its issues.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> to Reply to some of the posts..
> 
> 1- Language: Yes it irritates me.. solution is so so so easy.... I play on EU W although EU E has better ping for me .. but i was naive enough to think that people on EU W will speak english while on other servers will speak other languages... i was wrong.. it's Just Cyka Blyat Everywhere.. However the solution is very easy. just add language as a must to the server and add a report button for playing on a non spoken language server. and give them low priority if they stack such reports.


Please take no offense to this, I'm generalizing this.

This is what I don't understand. Most of you complain about communication but, you don't actually communicate.

Last night I played a game with 4 Americans. I always random now. Got Viper instantly start of the game. American players QQ'd that they'd already picked mid and I shouldn't have chosen Viper. I basically said screw off, I random-ed, it is what it is, deal with it...Was nerd raged on to the point of where I just ignored all 4.

I was ostracized the rest of the game by those players...Whom were all grouped...Because I random-ed Viper.

I was the only one whom communicated all game by calling missing, etc...Finished 7/0/15 or something like that.

This is NOT the first time it's happened to me, pugging non-ranked. In fact, I can only think of 1 game in the past 2 months where everyone communicated...1 singular game.

MOST of you refuse to communicate if someone has a different ideal/mindset in the game so you ostracize that player...So, why, in a world where there's absolutely no communication outside of teams, do you all care about a language "barrier"? Further, why do you report those people when the vast majority of you don't communicate, regardless?

It's just like calling mid before anyone picks their heros...If you choose a Zeus and I get a PA/TA but, you're against Drow or a Sniper -- How is that my fault?

I'm not trying to insult any of you but, it seems incredibly stupid to care about a language issue when in general, communication is crap 1. And 2, nobody actually coordinates strategies in pugs, regardless.

To preface this, I actually speak, fluently French and Russian - I'm not really 100% with Cyrillic yet but, I understand enough to get by...

I actually have LESS issues playing with Russians than I do Americans due to how strategically ******ed Americans tend to be...

It just seems to me that if you were //ALL// as a community going to communicate, okay -- report away but, since most of you don't anyway, at all, ever, it just seems like an abuse of the report function. You know like when people are new to the game and everyone reports the crap out of them? Kind of like that.


----------



## Lotus222

Yes, the language issues are getting absurd. Just report for communication abuse and move on. Eventually, they'll queue up on the correct servers after they get the banhammer enough times. Valve could do a much better job of filtering out the language selections. Currently, I'm not sure they care, though. An option to opt-in to region(s) lock would be nice, also. Don't force it, but at least allow it. There is definitely enough players...


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotus222*
> 
> Yes, the language issues are getting absurd. Just report for communication abuse and move on. Eventually, they'll queue up on the correct servers after they get the banhammer enough times. Valve could do a much better job of filtering out the language selections. Currently, I'm not sure they care, though. An option to opt-in to region(s) lock would be nice, also. Don't force it, but at least allow it. There is definitely enough players...


As I said in my post above, I greatly disagree with the amount of communication that actually occurs...Again, I'm not attacking you at all, I'm simply trying to grasp the "prejudice" involved in this situation....

DS Miss. TB miss. PA miss. TA miss. Push mid. Focus PA. Focus TA.

Most of you are "reporting" based on the fact that a person/people cannot communicate in a way that you'd "prefer" when that communication is not necessary or actually done...Most Americans I play with do the above...In fact, practically everyone I play with calls missing, push and defends.

What more do you guys want? A soliloquy?

How are you abusing communication if you're at the base, calling what you're actually supposed to?

So what if say something in Russian you don't understand? As long as I can "correct" it and communicate...What more should be expected?

I think the real issue in Dota 2 is what everyone expects communication to be...As long as you're calling missing, pinging attack/push/defense, what's wrong if they're Greek? Russian? Arabian?


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> As I said in my post above, I greatly disagree with the amount of communication that actually occurs...Again, I'm not attacking you at all, I'm simply trying to grasp the "prejudice" involved in this situation....
> 
> DS Miss. TB miss. PA miss. TA miss. Push mid. Focus PA. Focus TA.
> 
> Most of you are "reporting" based on the fact that a person/people cannot communicate in a way that you'd "prefer" when that communication is not necessary or actually done...Most Americans I play with do the above...In fact, practically everyone I play with calls missing, push and defends.
> 
> What more do you guys want? A soliloquy?
> 
> How are you abusing communication if you're at the base, calling what you're actually supposed to?
> 
> So what if say something in Russian you don't understand? As long as I can "correct" it and communicate...What more should be expected?
> 
> I think the real issue in Dota 2 is what everyone expects communication to be...As long as you're calling missing, pinging attack/push/defense, what's wrong if they're Greek? Russian? Arabian?


I agree completely with this post.

I go into a lot of games and the first reaction I get from a lot of people is "oh ******* hell russians". Why is that such a big deal? They come from russia so what, don't get dead pissy with them because they can't communicate with you on a level off english you consider acceptable. Hell I know a lot of Russians who can write and speak better than a few of my first language English friends.

Like my electronic teacher told me, keep to the "KISS" principle and everything will work out fine. "Keep it simple stupid"


----------



## evilferret

I don't understand this concept of team communication in solo pubs.

If it happens I wouldn't have to play single support or have carry last picks so often.


----------



## Lotus222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> As I said in my post above, I greatly disagree with the amount of communication that actually occurs...Again, I'm not attacking you at all, I'm simply trying to grasp the "prejudice" involved in this situation....
> 
> DS Miss. TB miss. PA miss. TA miss. Push mid. Focus PA. Focus TA.
> 
> Most of you are "reporting" based on the fact that a person/people cannot communicate in a way that you'd "prefer" when that communication is not necessary or actually done...Most Americans I play with do the above...In fact, practically everyone I play with calls missing, push and defends.
> 
> What more do you guys want? A soliloquy?
> 
> How are you abusing communication if you're at the base, calling what you're actually supposed to?
> 
> So what if say something in Russian you don't understand? As long as I can "correct" it and communicate...What more should be expected?
> 
> I think the real issue in Dota 2 is what everyone expects communication to be...As long as you're calling missing, pinging attack/push/defense, what's wrong if they're Greek? Russian? Arabian?


Assuming we are talking about the same game, here, maybe your matches aren't as blatantly obnoxious as mine and countless others tend to be. When there is no communication other than a million pings, gibberish text across the screen aside from little snippets of "noob", "noobs", "noob", while their character runs in circles and solo's across the map for the entire game with no trace of teamwork... Disagree if you will, but this is far too commonplace and worthy of my reporting in my eyes. Currently, there _is_ no other solution than reporting that can remedy the situation. Like I said, valve could do something, but they won't. At least, not yet. So, I'll continue to do what seems to be in my personal best interest. Report and wait on an official fix.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotus222*
> 
> Assuming we are talking about the same game, here, maybe your matches aren't as blatantly obnoxious as mine and countless others tend to be. When there is no communication other than a million pings, gibberish text across the screen aside from little snippets of "noob", "noobs", "noob", while their character runs in circles and solo's across the map for the entire game with no trace of teamwork... Disagree if you will, but this is far too commonplace and worthy of my reporting in my eyes. Currently, there _is_ no other solution than reporting that can remedy the situation. Like I said, valve could do something, but they won't. At least, not yet. So, I'll continue to do what seems to be in my personal best interest. Report and wait on an official fix.


What MMR bracket are you in?

Where I'm at, other Americans seem the biggest culprit for what you're complaining about playing solo.

I don't think primary language effects communication. I've had excellent communication from non native English speakers and games I wanted to stab myself with fellow Americans.

From personal experience, Americans play greedier. Nobody wants to be the sacrifice for the team. I have a feeling this is why the support position is looked down upon on the NA scene.

I feel like you're just running into weak players. Any decent player trying to win will adjust accordingly to their team.

I've been playing on foreign servers and language isn't as important as you guys think. All the chatwheel functions are translated into player's default language so you cover 90% of what you need.

During pick stage just hover over the hero you want to play and if they let you fit that into the line up go for it, or adjust.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotus222*
> 
> Assuming we are talking about the same game, here, maybe your matches aren't as blatantly obnoxious as mine and countless others tend to be. When there is no communication other than a million pings, gibberish text across the screen aside from little snippets of "noob", "noobs", "noob", while their character runs in circles and solo's across the map for the entire game with no trace of teamwork... Disagree if you will, but this is far too commonplace and worthy of my reporting in my eyes. Currently, there _is_ no other solution than reporting that can remedy the situation. Like I said, valve could do something, but they won't. At least, not yet. So, I'll continue to do what seems to be in my personal best interest. Report and wait on an official fix.


First of all, you're discussing something different.

There are people that cannot communicate in your language and try to...And those that abuse the communication in it's entirety.

Yesterday, on a match we could have won (My team was all Americans), I suggested to the SS he place his totems in a more strategic location only to be trolled the rest of the game and had totems constantly cast on-top of me whenever his ulti was up. When I finally said something about it, the entire team (all randoms) joined in and actually trolled me, completely, the rest of the game. I reported them because they were slanderous, racist and just plain d-bags...But, I reported them because they ABUSED communication not because they spoke German.

If a German player enters your [English only] match, there are actually a host of legitimate reasons for that happening. If they make an attempt to communicate and do so within the realm of reason -- Why do you report them at all? Because they speak German? That's absurd.

You have an ignore functionality, for this EXPRESSED reason. When you ignore someone you not only eliminate their communication from the 4 corners of your being, you never play with them, again.

When did the mentality of REPORT REPORT REPORT become so dominant in Dota that you report people whom attempt to communicate but, cannot do so in English?

There's a HUGE difference between abuse and attempting to better a situation...If that Russian player is communicating and making an effort to do so in English - He's doing nothing wrong. If that Russian player is being an idiot and generally abusing the ping feature in it's entirety, ignore him and report him...But, to report someone because they speak a different language and attempt to remedy the situation? I'm sorry but, that's 100% ignorance...


----------



## Lotus222

Yeah, I think we were discussing different situations. I don't mind the foreign languages so much as the persistent communication abuse that stems from the language barrier. I figured most people are in the same boat as me. While I don't mind someone speaking another language and _trying_ to communicate and be helpful, 90% of the time that isn't the case. It's trolling, greifing, excessive pinging, and flat out ignoring because of the language barrier.

In all seriousness, what would be so bad about allowing players to opt into region lock, though? Valve could implement it easily. Sure, it may take an extra minute or two to queue up a match, but some of us would prefer it that over the current matchmaking. Everything negative that stems from unrestricted matchmaking across the globe is the single worst thing that affects my experience while playing dota. Hands down.


----------



## evilferret

I think people confusing non English speaking with non communicative.

I don't care what language you speak as long as you try to communicate within reason.

Lotus, can you give some match id examples? Would love to check the profiles of the players. Since checking profiles, I'm realizing the people who piss me off most are usually fellow Americans (I mean I get pissed enough to start checking profiles and that happens rarely).

Edit: As me and Masked been saying region locking would ef a lot of players. Example, Sun would no longer be able to play with us and he would have worse ping being forced into his "home" server.

I think it would take more than a few extra minutes if we add an opt-in option. Minimal is 2x queue times since we're creating 2x more queues (every region with an opt in = 2x the queues). Depending how the playerbase splits up, certain settings can see even longer queue times.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I've been playing on foreign servers and language isn't as important as you guys think. All the chatwheel functions are translated into player's default language so you cover 90% of what you need.
> 
> During pick stage just hover over the hero you want to play and if they let you fit that into the line up go for it, or adjust.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotus222*
> 
> Yeah, I think we were discussing different situations. I don't mind the foreign languages so much as the persistent communication abuse that stems from the language barrier. I figured most people are in the same boat as me. While I don't mind someone speaking another language and _trying_ to communicate and be helpful, 90% of the time that isn't the case. It's trolling, greifing, excessive pinging, and flat out ignoring because of the language barrier.
> 
> In all seriousness, what would be so bad about allowing players to opt into region lock, though? Valve could implement it easily. Sure, it may take an extra minute or two to queue up a match, but some of us would prefer it that over the current matchmaking. Everything negative that stems from unrestricted matchmaking across the globe is the single worst thing that affects my experience while playing dota. Hands down.


Yeah, like I said, I'm not singling anyone, nor do I mean to be offensive, I just find it very ignorant to report someone because they speak french in an [English Only] game.

The way Dota 2 functions atm on the Steam network, many of these foreign people, are actually queuing correctly, in their native tongue...The server just pulls them in based on ping because it assumes they're incorrect. - This was actually commented on by Valve when Dota2 first launched. - So there IS legitimacy to some of these guys, especially Russians and Japanese, ending up on the NW routing table and thus joining English only games...In fact, if I recall, this was a big thing on Reddit and some serious theory-crafting came to the conclusion it was IP-based which, is very possible especially in Western Russia...So, that is what it is.

My issue comes with people reporting others solely for the reason they speak a different language. I've actually been reported for speaking Russian to a Russian because apparently, I didn't speak English. -- That is the mentality I take issue with and unfortunately, it's VERY AMERICAN.

Americans in the world are viewed as being incredibly stupid and intolerant. In my dealings with Americans in Dota 2, I can understand why we're viewed as being incredibly stupid and intolerant, especially in the Dota 2 world.

Look at the forums -- Intolerance, much? Look in game...People constantly report because someone is speaking Spanish -- Who cares as long as he communicates or attempts to?

If we want to shake this prejudice than we have to stop being prejudicial towards other people. That means NOT REPORTING SOMEONE FOR SPEAKING A DIFFERENT LANGUAGE. - It not only wastes Valve's time but, it's simply ignorance.

That being said, region lock is difficult because of the routing tables; I'm an admin in the MMO industry and I'll be the first person to tell you that it's a pipe dream. Your SA table includes pretty much all of SA with 2/3 exceptions that go off of the FWI tables, let's not forget Cuba/PR...Those tables intermingle with Austin because the Miami/FW table is complete garbage...The Seattle/Alaska tables intermingle with Western Russia/Japan...- This is why Blizzard gave up on Region "locking" and now allow you to pick your region.

Quite frankly, my Dota experience 9/10 times is ruined by Americans so, I'm 100% for region locking -- I'll proxy to Moscow faster than you can snap your fingers...But, like I said, it's a pipe dream due to how much of a "mess" our regions actually are.

I'm going to get off my /soapbox but, seriously -- If we expect to be treated as intelligent, tolerant people, you can't flick the report switch just because he speaks Italian or German...Make an effort...It's not like he wants to actually be there either. (Unless he's trolling, in which case report him)


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> you can either check on joindota website or their youtube channel for the VODS


Red, do you mind adding me to the Steam group?







http://steamcommunity.com/id/01712AM9/


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think people confusing non English speaking with non communicative.
> 
> I don't care what language you speak as long as you try to communicate within reason.
> 
> Lotus, can you give some match id examples? Would love to check the profiles of the players. Since checking profiles, I'm realizing the people who piss me off most are usually fellow Americans (I mean I get pissed enough to start checking profiles and that happens rarely).
> 
> Edit: As me and Masked been saying region locking would ef a lot of players. Example, Sun would no longer be able to play with us and he would have worse ping being forced into his "home" server.
> 
> I think it would take more than a few extra minutes if we add an opt-in option. Minimal is 2x queue times since we're creating 2x more queues (every region with an opt in = 2x the queues). Depending how the playerbase splits up, certain settings can see even longer queue times.


Rep for you because you're definitely spot on in regards to the issue discussed on this topic!

I am from French Polynesia, but I have better pings on US servers than EU's (Tahiti is way closer to US than France).
My native language is French but i do my best trying to "adapt" and communicate in English when I get to play dota.

Concerning communication issues, if you're playing solo or with a few friends, you should be prepared to face people who do not give a damn about teamplay may they be English or foreign speakers.

If you really want to avoid this issue, you should really try to play with as much friends as you can.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Red, do you mind adding me to the Steam group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/01712AM9/


I added you to my friends list once you accept my invite I will send you a guild invite


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Awww poor guy just wants to know what he should buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, that I understand as being an ehhh, I don't speak Russian, issue...However, most people just instantly report that person for communication fail...That's the problem the DOTA 2 community seems to have is that everyone has a report trigger finger.
> 
> Just be like я не говорю по-русски // ya ne govoryu po ruski -- Or just say: I don't speak Russian, bro.
> 
> I think I don't speak Russian, bro -- Works best imo...You know, instead of REPORT REPORT REPORT he speaks RUSSIAN!
> Truth.


You know what's funny..i logged into to twitch.. went to dota channel.. loaded up a stream.. Bam Russian... i don't even know what i copied means


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> EF. you are too good to communicate.... You win games by being you


I don't communicate because I'm too busy doing 1 protect 4!


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I added you to my friends list once you accept my invite I will send you a guild invite


TYVM!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> TYVM!


I just checked and your already in the OCN guild


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just checked and your already in the OCN guild


Ah, not that. I was talking about the actual steam group - http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocndota2


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Ah, not that. I was talking about the actual steam group - http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocndota2


Sent


----------



## Jim888

ok so I come back to 88+ posts in this thread...nice to see some new blood...now if I could only ever play

I'm going to chime in on the whole "communication issue thing"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> There are people that cannot communicate in your language and try to...And those that abuse the communication in it's entirety.


QFT this is the main issue, the lack of communication regardless of language its a cooperative game, now granted at a certain skill level you can KINDA see what people are going to do (or should do as they should be ~the same MMR as you...hopfully! VALVE FIX IT!)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> If a German player enters your [English only] match, there are actually a host of legitimate reasons for that happening. If they make an attempt to communicate and do so within the realm of reason -- Why do you report them at all? Because they speak German? That's absurd.


well and its especially absurd considering English is Low German, if you listen you can usually figure out what they are saying (speaking as an English speaker)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think people confusing non English speaking with non communicative.
> 
> I don't care what language you speak as long as you try to communicate within reason.
> 
> Edit: As me and Masked been saying region locking would ef a lot of players. Example, Sun would no longer be able to play with us and he would have worse ping being forced into his "home" server.
> 
> I think it would take more than a few extra minutes if we add an opt-in option. Minimal is 2x queue times since we're creating 2x more queues (every region with an opt in = 2x the queues). Depending how the playerbase splits up, certain settings can see even longer queue times.


Please dont even mention region locking...I really disagree with forcing people to play within their Geographical location (thats what LANs are for)

however I am ok with Ping limitations (they use to have this for WC3 dota)

made it nice to know you wernt gonna be playing with someone on your team who did this: 

unless you partied with that person.

bottom line...please comminicate, voice, chat wheel, text, signal flare, mirror, morris code, something! (so long as your team or the person your speaking to understands you!)

so Friday night I'm gonna see if I cant get on...starting around 8pm EDT...lets see if I can communicate


----------



## redalert

https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/450769586460561409/photo/1


----------



## Bastard Wolf

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/dota-2-28th-march-patch-content-analysis/1100-1129/

The Lifestealer set coming with the FGCL is really cool. It was definitively a must buy for me since I truly enjoy Naix.

I now have a descent skin for this hero. lol

Off topic:

Any of you playing Diablo 3?

Just went back after more than a year hiatus and damn, the game is really enjoyable now.

I got a crappy DH level 70 without paragon points now! hahaha

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ingermason-2317/hero/44930208

Add me if you want to play, I'm on the US servers on this game too.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Ti4 Tickets will be on sale April 3, 2014!! Or is it Friday? I hope its not an April Fools joke!

http://blog.dota2.com/2014/03/the-international-10/

I'm getting a VIP, or at worst Floor seats...


----------



## redalert

What the hell is up with the dates? Finals on a Monday? Playoffs start on the 8th? TI4 ends on the 21st? How long is TI4 gonna be 3 weeks? Seems like a weird schedule to me.


----------



## Gregaroon

May I be added to the OCN Dota 2 group?








My Steam should be the same as my username








Also, I love being able to speak English and Russian, as it helps a lot with communication in game. I do see where everyone is getting at though, and I think that Valve needs to touch up on the communication system by adding a translator for chat, or by being more strict about when people select their language.
Also, Valve needs to make sure to not make ping the UP MOST priority in queuing, as it is important, bu they need to take in account language also a little more. I have no problem queuing with people who do not speak English, as long as they communicate using the default communication options, and do not troll you and ruin the game. Many non-English speakers are good at Dota, and many are not at the same time. English speakers have the same thing, many are good, and many are not. The problem is that people blame the language for the reason that their team is not performing well, but in reality, it is that people are getting mad that their team does not speak english, and then blame others and under perform in the match due to their anger.
/small rant over


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> May I be added to the OCN Dota 2 group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Steam should be the same as my username
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I love being able to speak English and Russian, as it helps a lot with communication in game. I do see where everyone is getting at though, and I think that Valve needs to touch up on the communication system by adding a translator for chat, or by being more strict about when people select their language.


I added you to my friends list. I will add you to the guild once you accept the invite.


----------



## ebduncan

i don't have any problems communicating in game with others. Now sometimes the communication received is bad advice, or an bad idea.

I don't really blame them, nor do I ask more from them. Truth is if you want a perfect communication game, then party up with 5 people you know. Even then finding people who you have synergy with is hard.

Mistakes are always made. You cannot ask someone to play a perfect game, because it doesn't exist. There is always something someone could have done better, and in many cases this applies to the entire team.

Pub games are Pub games, due to the nature of the game it is how it plays out.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I added you to my friends list. I will add you to the guild once you accept the invite.


Sweet man, thanks.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i don't have any problems communicating in game with others. Now sometimes the communication received is bad advice, or an bad idea.
> 
> I don't really blame them, nor do I ask more from them. Truth is if you want a perfect communication game, then party up with 5 people you know. Even then finding people who you have synergy with is hard.
> 
> Mistakes are always made. You cannot ask someone to play a perfect game, because it doesn't exist. There is always something someone could have done better, and in many cases this applies to the entire team.
> 
> Pub games are Pub games, due to the nature of the game it is how it plays out.


Pub games can indeed be a horrible gaming experience but it depends of your mindset.
You can't really go "competitive" in that environment or assume that people will be communicative or teamplayers.

It is still "fun" sometimes, but I rarely pub with less than 2 friends along which reduce the chance of having trolls in my game.

Also, Bot games is so sweet for training game mechanics and you don't have any communicating issues at all.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I think worst pub games are the ones you solo and are part of 1 to 4, 1 to 1 to 3 or 1 to 1 to 1 to 2. People in parties have a mind of their own most the time. I lost a super easy game today because i was paired with a party of SA. No matter what i tried they did not react at all and continued their way of Dota. Communication is key, second comes ability to play Dota and then the way you think about the game. I dont want to sound offensive and SA and RU have a different play style and a mind of their own which most of us make no sense of and cant really play with. Because of that we get upset when we play with them.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Ti4 Tickets will be on sale April 3, 2014!! Or is it Friday? I hope its not an April Fools joke!
> 
> http://blog.dota2.com/2014/03/the-international-10/
> 
> I'm getting a VIP, or at worst Floor seats...


If you get floor seats, make an OCN banner.

If none of us see it in the entire TI, you better start running


----------



## Darkling5499

i'm hoping to nab VIP tix as well, i'll be up bright and early (go on sale 2am my time t.t), hopefully since it's ticketmaster the sales process is much smoother than the debacle last year of selling them via the steam store.

i'll be bringing a small whiteboard with me, i'll probably put a OCN icon on it along with my "The Alliance" supporting statements.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> If you get floor seats, make an OCN banner.
> 
> If none of us see it in the entire TI, you better start running


I'll see what I can do...what are the official OCN colors btw?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i'm hoping to nab VIP tix as well, i'll be up bright and early (go on sale 2am my time t.t), hopefully since it's ticketmaster the sales process is much smoother than the debacle last year of selling them via the steam store.
> 
> i'll be bringing a small whiteboard with me, i'll probably put a OCN icon on it along with my "The Alliance" supporting statements.


I'm trying to see if I can get all six days off at work to attend the full International, if not I'd probably go for the last 3 days for general tickets. If most OCN members can only get General Tickets, I would be happy to hang out with OCN and other members... It would be great if we can probably get an OCN thing going.


----------



## redalert




----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Buhahaha, i can taste the rainbow now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Did anyone see EG vs Liquid?

I was happy EG won.

I really hate teams that dont have style but play to counter other team.

Either way EG can have shot at Kiev but Liquid would have been crushed.


----------



## 13321G4

Played a game with scoot. Gotta love that luna mmr.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played a game with scoot. Gotta love that luna mmr.


Was a good game tri lane really destroyed them


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played a game with scoot. Gotta love that luna mmr.


Where the hell do you see MMR? I always wanted to see that post-game.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Where the hell do you see MMR? I always wanted to see that post-game.


On all ranked a games now i believe


----------



## 13321G4

It came with the recent patch. If you play ranked you get to see mmr in the post game now. (far right in pic).


----------



## ObscureParadox

Scoot and RlndVt, same again tonight? Hopefully another 5 man party and just win every game like last night


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Scoot and RlndVt, same again tonight? Hopefully another 5 man party and just win every game like last night


Count me in lvl1 rosh all the way


----------



## scooter.jay

Sorted Dota2 channel in ocn teamspeak


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Sorted Dota2 channel in ocn teamspeak


Nice one, no more 1st world problems


----------



## Masked

Played my first 2 ranked solo games last night and...Wow.

In both games we just had bad players...One guy was so bad but, just ragged on everyone else saying GG etc...If we had actually communicated we would've won (Had 1/3 more hero kills than they did)...

I guess I expected people to give a crap?...Only to find out they completely don't...Yipee.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Nice one, no more 1st world problems


One off the list at least









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Played my first 2 ranked solo games last night and...Wow.
> 
> In both games we just had bad players...One guy was so bad but, just ragged on everyone else saying GG etc...If we had actually communicated we would've won (Had 1/3 more hero kills than they did)...
> 
> I guess I expected people to give a crap?...Only to find out they completely don't...Yipee.


I played my ranked games too early and now i have to dig myself out the trenches getting there but man its hard work







I would wait get very good before you play ranked it will pay off in the end.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> One off the list at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played my ranked games too early and now i have to dig myself out the trenches getting there but man its hard work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would wait get very good before you play ranked it will pay off in the end.


Yep, exactly what I did.

Played a ton of bot games and non-ranked...Am G2G.

Only issue now is people that aren't prepared...

Last night had 4 carries and 1 support (Me on Jackiro)...Was just a bad game because the heros they chose were horrible for those situations...

It is what it is, I just expected people to 'care' and most of them, don't.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Yep, exactly what I did.
> 
> Played a ton of bot games and non-ranked...Am G2G.
> 
> Only issue now is people that aren't prepared...
> 
> Last night had 4 carries and 1 support (Me on Jackiro)...Was just a bad game because the heros they chose were horrible for those situations...
> 
> It is what it is, I just expected people to 'care' and most of them, don't.


Sad thing is they don't but i just try to play a hero where i can change what i do as the game pans out getting better but still have lots of work to do


----------



## ObscureParadox

I just go into "yolo" mode and kick ass. Well....... sorta................


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Yep, exactly what I did.
> 
> Played a ton of bot games and non-ranked...Am G2G.
> 
> Only issue now is people that aren't prepared...
> 
> Last night had 4 carries and 1 support (Me on Jackiro)...Was just a bad game because the heros they chose were horrible for those situations...
> 
> It is what it is, I just expected people to 'care' and most of them, don't.


Oh they do care. You can definitely tell at hero picking phase.

After that phase, their mentality becomes :

Ya I wanna win so much!! please support me so that I can win, thanks.

For real support players to show up, you have to at least get to 3000 MMR. Work your way up there while withstanding all the bullsheet that gets in the way. It's a test of patience. Many had fallen before this test. I hope you can make it.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Oh they do care. You can definitely tell at hero picking phase.
> 
> After that phase, their mentality becomes :
> 
> Ya I wanna win so much!! please support me so that I can win, thanks.
> 
> For real support players to show up, you have to at least get to 3000 MMR. Work your way up there while withstanding all the bullsheet that gets in the way. It's a test of patience. Many had fallen before this test. I hope you can make it.


Indeed it is a test one i will not fail









Games like this are what we all talk about team work not there. But still i did what i could lol

http://dotabuff.com/matches/591686946


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Scoot and RlndVt, same again tonight? Hopefully another 5 man party and just win every game like last night


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Count me in lvl1 rosh all the way


If you see me on - feel free to invite me to your party as well... only time I can not play is right now because I am at work, but I normally will message you if I can join or not.

I don't care if we win or lose, as long as we have fun.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Cant join the TS3 dota 2 rooms. Wierd. ("Channel maxfamily reached" - I guess it's not completely properly set up)


----------



## 13321G4

I get the same error.


----------



## el gappo

Should be good now.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Should be good now.


Thank you sir


----------



## Andr3az

Is QoP good for a beginner player? I have like 20 games played so far.

Related:


----------



## redalert

QoP isnt a bad hero to start with. She has good attack animation to last hit, can harass enemy hero out of lane with Shadow Strike, an escape mechanism and 2 AOE abilities.


----------



## redalert




----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


So it begins.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> QoP isnt a bad hero to start with. She has good attack animation to last hit, can harass enemy hero out of lane with Shadow Strike, an escape mechanism and 2 AOE abilities.


Queen of Pain is a Mid hero.

it is definitely not a beginners hero. You must do rune control, and gank for your team mates. I certainly wouldn't want someone who is new to try those things at first. I recommend new people play supports.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Queen of Pain is a Mid hero.
> 
> it is definitely not a beginners hero. You must do rune control, and gank for your team mates. I certainly wouldn't want someone who is new to try those things at first. I recommend new people play supports.


I agree I wouldnt want a qop who was noob but thats at our level with only 20 games he'll prob be fine as mid or better yet go offlane so you dont HAVE to have that massive impact on the game your mid hero needs to have


----------



## redalert

There have been some amazing games recently figures I missed this one.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been some amazing games recently figures I missed this one.


There were two base races in that BO3 matchup


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Queen of Pain is a Mid hero.
> 
> it is definitely not a beginners hero. You must do rune control, and gank for your team mates. I certainly wouldn't want someone who is new to try those things at first.


Basically agree.

@red : it is true that QoP does have all the things that you listed, but to think that relatively newer (or even averagely skilled) players can use those mobility / aggressive spells to maximum efficiency is a little too optimistic, and QoP is not strong at all unless her skills are used to full potential.

To approach the question from another direction, QoP is fairly squishy, rely quite heavily on winning the lane and rune control, also rely on making aggressive (but smart) plays to get ahead in order to dominate. An underleveled QoP is about as scary as a 5th tidehunter minus 300hp

For new players, I think "staying alive" should be the primary goal in this game. I recommend new players to try tanky melee heros because they are less likely to die, and they train players to be careful while getting last hit with the chance of getting harassed. They also tend to have a stun of some kind so it can be convenient at times.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


STAHP. THE ANTICIPATION. STAHP IT.









By the way, the image looks photo shopped because the background is black for the hero.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Oh they do care. You can definitely tell at hero picking phase.
> 
> After that phase, their mentality becomes :
> 
> Ya I wanna win so much!! please support me so that I can win, thanks.
> 
> For real support players to show up, you have to at least get to 3000 MMR. Work your way up there while withstanding all the bullsheet that gets in the way. It's a test of patience. Many had fallen before this test. I hope you can make it.


Lol. Literally 0-5 now...It's so sad.

These people are so stupid.

I random-ed Treant last night which, was a joy in and of itself...Suggested someone else pick up a "true" support...Instead they picked 4 carries. Our NP was super special and didn't understand what Gem of True Sight was...Then I got the blame for being "a really bad support"...Seriously bro? You just fed LC 6x because you're an idiot...










Came back, got really into Dota again but, after these ranked experiences...Man...These people got problems.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Lol. Literally 0-5 now...It's so sad.
> 
> These people are so stupid.
> 
> I random-ed Treant last night which, was a joy in and of itself...Suggested someone else pick up a "true" support...Instead they picked 4 carries. Our NP was super special and didn't understand what Gem of True Sight was...Then I got the blame for being "a really bad support"...Seriously bro? You just fed LC 6x because you're an idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came back, got really into Dota again but, after these ranked experiences...Man...These people got problems.


This is why I do not enjoy playing very much unless I have a 5 man stack, or at least someone else in my party.
I usually play with other people because of ^ happening WAY too much. People think that they can carry the whole team, but when four people think that, disaster.
I play support a lot because of these problems, and especially when we have a 5 stack, it really helps.


----------



## 13321G4

I agree, playing with a stack, any stack at all, is so much more fun & rewarding. You have someone to talk about the game with afterwards.

But I need to get that solo MMR up!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I agree, playing with a stack, any stack at all, is so much more fun & rewarding. You have someone to talk about the game with afterwards.
> 
> But I need to get that solo MMR up!


Meh, since I do not play solo as much, my solo MMR is not that big of a deal to me. I like to play with others, as, believe it or not, Dota is a team game.








Sorry, had to say that because I feel as if the people in pubs always forget that Dota is a TEAM game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Lol. Literally 0-5 now...It's so sad.
> 
> These people are so stupid.
> 
> I random-ed Treant last night which, was a joy in and of itself...Suggested someone else pick up a "true" support...Instead they picked 4 carries. Our NP was super special and didn't understand what Gem of True Sight was...Then I got the blame for being "a really bad support"...Seriously bro? You just fed LC 6x because you're an idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came back, got really into Dota again but, after these ranked experiences...Man...These people got problems.


I'm not sure how I feel about this.

First all of, treant is indeed about as support as a hero can get. He is like the 6th position. I myself could have been buying wards, armoring people and towers, ONLY throw in the ult in teamfights all game long.

That said, my comments about your game would be :

1) given what I said about what I would have done, what did you do that game exactly?
2) who exactly are the other 4 "carries"? And did they do their job (in a stricter sense, Natures prophet is not considered a carry. He just gets gold pretty quickly so he gets strong relatively fast)

I do believe that with a treant as support, in regular pub games, it is still very viable to win games as long as the carries you have actually do stuff (unless we are talking about treant + 4 melee carries, that's another story).

Hell, grab 5 guys here randomly, make them go a full carry roster with very minimal warding, I bet they can still win 50/50. It is still mostly not about the line-up, but the players themselves


----------



## Jim888

hey so Tomorrow night is not gonna work out for me so I'm gonna try for tonight starting around 8pm EDT I've not clue what my MMR is as I've only played 1 ranked match not to mention it prob wouldnt matter as I've hardly played 5 games in the past 3 months

heres dota buff

http://dotabuff.com/players/5076889

I'll be in TS3 under "Doc"


----------



## evilferret

People need to play Tree more aggressively! My best Treant games is when I was able to farm up eb+dagon and go pew pew from the shadows. Using items/skills does not break his invis.

Pair that up with some NP for some Tree shenanigans.

Tree isn't as good a babysitter as he used to be. You need to take advantage early using his high base damage + survivability. Living armor is a pale shadow of what it once was. I miss the days I can roam or farm all day and still be useful to the team.

If you guys really want to move up, you need to suck it up. People generally suck (in life and Dota) so don't expect anything out of your teammates.

Your teammates might be awful but the enemy team should be just as awful, the only variable you can change is yourself.

Personally think there's 2 ways to get out of the trenches, either high impact heroes or play the sacrifice and super tempo control.

Spam thinks its easier to avoid crappy supports and carry but I'm scared of the early game more.

Edit: Hey Doc! I'll try to swing by for a game if I can. Started moving finally! First box in!

Double Edit: Fixed things since words are hard.


----------



## EPiiKK

Z
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Spam thinks its easier to avoid crappy supports but I'm scared of crappy carries more.


Speaking of bad carries, we had trilaning antimage today with 14 last hits at 14 mins. What a playa!


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Lol. Literally 0-5 now...It's so sad.
> 
> These people are so stupid.
> 
> I random-ed Treant last night which, was a joy in and of itself...Suggested someone else pick up a "true" support...Instead they picked 4 carries. Our NP was super special and didn't understand what Gem of True Sight was...Then I got the blame for being "a really bad support"...Seriously bro? You just fed LC 6x because you're an idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came back, got really into Dota again but, after these ranked experiences...Man...These people got problems.


Had a game today told furion to split push while we defend did it once then never again lol. I was doing fine compared to the team but you could not help them lol

http://dotabuff.com/matches/592802288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I agree, playing with a stack, any stack at all, is so much more fun & rewarding. You have someone to talk about the game with afterwards.
> 
> But I need to get that solo MMR up!


I too need to get solo mmr up but man its hard lol. As above shows









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> hey so Tomorrow night it not gonna work out for me so I'm gonna try for tonight starting around 8pm EDT I've not clue what my MMR is as I've only played 1 ranked match not to mention it prob wouldnt matter as I've hardly played 5 games in the past 3 months
> 
> heres dota buff
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/players/5076889
> 
> I'll be in TS3 under "Doc"


Should be online most of the time get me a shout


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Z
> Speaking of bad carries, we had trilaning antimage today with 14 last hits at 14 mins. What a playa!


Did you give the guy an option to solo or dual lane it up?

Just clarifying, Spam been practicing carry and finding it easier to compensate for iffy supports.

I rather play the early game and compensate for iffy carries. As long as the enemy team's farm is worse than my team's, we're kinda winning!


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Did you give the guy an option to solo or dual lane it up?
> 
> Just clarifying, Spam been practicing carry and finding it easier to compensate for iffy supports.
> 
> I rather play the early game and compensate for iffy carries. As long as the enemy team's farm is worse than my team's, we're kinda winning!


The supports were good, treeant and rubick, they did nothing wrong when i was observing. We just had such picks that solo offlane with trilane seemed to make more sense
It seems that mid-game strats are better in pubs at low level at least, if the carries are a bit iffy. Lycans and Miranas usually out carry some bad farming alchs and maginas around 20-30 mins


----------



## 13321G4

Disclaimer: I'm making this up as I go but it does reflect my chain of thought and general feel of the game.

I come from SC2 and as evilferret said, there comes a point where you have to suck it up, and not play for fun against bad opponents with bad teammates, but play to win. Once you start playing to win, it might not be as rewarding at first, but eventually you get to the point where you are challenged each game, and finally developing as a player.

Contrary to Starcraft, Dota is a a team game. Meaning you can't solely rely on yourself for a win (meaning you can also blame someone else other than yourself ;-) ).

However, Dota often times isn't a hard game at low mmr, it's a lot of throwing your abilities against your opponent and hoping for the best. The hardest part is knowing when you have an advantage and when you don't. As long as someone is controlling the tempo and showing leadership the rest just has to follow. Be that guy, so all your team has to do is right click or throw a stun now and then.

Playing for fun in trenches doesn't get you anywhere. Play to win and get satisfaction out of these wins!

At this point I feel like I'm advising people to play Pudge, or actually any initiator for that matter. But picking a hero that can flash farm is essential, seen as it's quite possible your team mates aren't capable of farming efficiently.

The only hero that pops to mind for me is Slark.

What hero do you guys think of as a high impact-initiator-carry that can help you carry your team out of the trenches?

On another side-note, Slark's passive agility steal is ridiculously strong on a (ranged) agility carry with reasonable agility gain in AD...


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> What hero do you guys think of as a high impact-initiator-carry that can help you carry your team out of the trenches?


I try to play storm spirit a lot when soloing, i can pressure the enemy so much that their gpm becomes worse than ours, and make room for our carries to late game. Also my friend plays a lot of ember spirit he can get one kill per minute in 30-40 min games against 3k mmr scrubs if im supporting


----------



## Gregaroon

Is anyone up for a game now?


----------



## Jim888

now granted this only works if you at least 2 stack...if your in lane and find your carries just suck hardcore...leave the lane and just roam (unless your the carry, then go practice last hitting) often times a friend and I will play ogre magi and Lesh and just roam from lvl 2 stun + edict +blood lust means anyone not hugging their tower is dead...roaming is soo much fun, I remember a game back in WC3 Dota when PA was kinda coming into the meta and everyone was playing her me and my friend played VS and CM and just decided that anytime PA was on the map we would gank her...PA raged by 15 min LOL


----------



## mylilpony

Supports won't win the game for you. A good offlane mid or jungle will though.Carry you have a slightly better chance, as usually you'll end up with a 2-1-1-1 lane because people play greedy (cross your fingers and hope your jungle picks up something useful and not an LC...) At least, in the mmr hell of 4k. Below 3k i imagine supports have a much higher impact if they are ganking multiple lanes. Getting dual supports is a rarity until you hit around 4.5k+ , and even then, it's a mixed bag. People just don't like playing support. If you end up getting a solo support, make sure it is a high impact/or survivable support hero, and not something like a rubick. CM, mirana, venge, skywrath, windranger, enigma, lich, sand king, tide, AA seem to work pretty well consistently as a solo support. ES is a litlte harder as you can't farm a blink as quickly as tide or enigma can, so i don't recommend it. ideally you can talk your offlane into picking something like a centaur/phoenix that picks up a mek so you don't have to, but you can't really rely on others .


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> now granted this only works if you at least 2 stack...if your in lane and find your carries just suck hardcore...leave the lane and just roam (unless your the carry, then go practice last hitting) often times a friend and I will play ogre magi and Lesh and just roam from lvl 2 stun + edict +blood lust means anyone not hugging their tower is dead...roaming is soo much fun, I remember a game back in WC3 Dota when PA was kinda coming into the meta and everyone was playing her me and my friend played VS and CM and just decided that anytime PA was on the map we would gank her...PA raged by 15 min LOL


lol doc.. i didn't know you are such a hardcore old school dota....


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> lol doc.. i didn't know you are such a hardcore old school dota....


been playing since the game style was called Aeon of Strife (AoS) instead of MOBA and many other variations things like Aeon of frost, Aeon of new Era

back with a character that looked like a brown riki 4 passives, crit, evasion, bash and reincarnate (like Skeleton Kings ulti)

also CM has a summonable that looked like morph that when he died did MASSIVE amounts of damage

also there were 30 levels instead of 25 and at the end of every 10 your character model changed and you had access to more of your skills (also the last several levels it automatically gave you your stats upgrades)

ahh good times...that game is prob the reason I didnt graduate with a 4.0 in college

if anyone cares I've still got the wc3 map Drop it in your "Maps" folder in wc3 then do a custom game sorry no AI just creeps (when you get in you have to move your wisp to the character you want)

AeonofNewEra-Final.zip 191k .zip file


----------



## mylilpony

I remember trying Aeon of Strife on brood war but my 233 mhz pc couldn't handle the wave of units =/


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> been playing since the game style was called Aeon of Strife (AoS) instead of MOBA and many other variations things like Aeon of frost, Aeon of new Era
> 
> back with a character that looked like a brown riki 4 passives, crit, evasion, bash and reincarnate (like Skeleton Kings ulti)
> 
> also CM has a summonable that looked like morph that when he died did MASSIVE amounts of damage
> 
> also there were 30 levels instead of 25 and at the end of every 10 your character model changed and you had access to more of your skills (also the last several levels it automatically gave you your stats upgrades)
> 
> ahh good times...that game is prob the reason I didnt graduate with a 4.0 in college
> 
> if anyone cares I've still got the wc3 map Drop it in your "Maps" folder in wc3 then do a custom game sorry no AI just creeps (when you get in you have to move your wisp to the character you want)
> 
> AeonofNewEra-Final.zip 191k .zip file


Set up a WC3 custom map night!

I wouldn't mind a night of TD/Footmen Frenzy/Rival Nations.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I remember trying Aeon of Strife on brood war but my 233 mhz pc couldn't handle the wave of units =/


LOL yeah I tried it on my laptop and it was unplayable, by the time I got a desktop all my friends had moved on to the WC3 maps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Set up a WC3 custom map night!
> 
> I wouldn't mind a night of TD/Footmen Frenzy/Rival Nations.


oh man I dont even want to think about the number of TD I've played...never was a big fan of FF but yeah TD's or as some people called them "Mauls" were a pretty big thing for awhile with my group

but how in the world are we gonna set up a WC3 custom map night when we've not even had a Dota in house since before the tourney?







man I need me some dota...I'm feeling invoker coming on--> dont play for a few months, pick invoker-->feed like crazy!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Set up a WC3 custom map night!
> 
> I wouldn't mind a night of TD/Footmen Frenzy/Rival Nations.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> been playing since the game style was called Aeon of Strife (AoS) instead of MOBA and many other variations things like Aeon of frost, Aeon of new Era
> 
> back with a character that looked like a brown riki 4 passives, crit, evasion, bash and reincarnate (like Skeleton Kings ulti)
> 
> also CM has a summonable that looked like morph that when he died did MASSIVE amounts of damage
> 
> also there were 30 levels instead of 25 and at the end of every 10 your character model changed and you had access to more of your skills (also the last several levels it automatically gave you your stats upgrades)
> 
> ahh good times...that game is prob the reason I didnt graduate with a 4.0 in college
> 
> if anyone cares I've still got the wc3 map Drop it in your "Maps" folder in wc3 then do a custom game sorry no AI just creeps (when you get in you have to move your wisp to the character you want)
> 
> AeonofNewEra-Final.zip 191k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LOL yeah I tried it on my laptop and it was unplayable, by the time I got a desktop all my friends had moved on to the WC3 maps
> oh man I dont even want to think about the number of TD I've played...never was a big fan of FF but yeah TD's or as some people called them "Mauls" were a pretty big thing for awhile with my group
> 
> but how in the world are we gonna set up a WC3 custom map night when we've not even had a Dota in house since before the tourney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man I need me some dota...I'm feeling invoker coming on--> dont play for a few months, pick invoker-->feed like crazy!


suddenly feels my 22 years of gaming were worthless !


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Doesn't work all the time.. u will hit a wall when your teammates are stupid and you end up with 5 carry team that all are under leveled under farmed and none can last hit **** and just keep feeding. i had a terrible losing streak until i picked shadow shaman, lion and veng.. baaaaaaaaam i ward / help lane partner a bit pop my smoke and i get at least two assists helping mid and other lanes.. ... Imo if you are not having a great time.. play a high impact support hero.. this is way better than picking a carry when all your team mates are not up to par.


That happened to me last night in a solo pub game - someone picked a PL first and I picked a VS second, then everyone else picked squishy carries/gankers. We won our lanes but got out tanked, fed and obviously I had the most deaths from team fights because I had to tank it and we eventually lost. Then at the end the last 2 pickers called everyone noobs... I was just laughing the whole time.


----------



## Jim888

hmm TS3 Connection failed because the server reached its maximum amount of clients.

what size server do we have for that?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Set up a WC3 custom map night!
> 
> I wouldn't mind a night of TD/Footmen Frenzy/Rival Nations.


Yes, do that, and watch everyone joining in at the starting time and go "1 sec please installing game"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LOL yeah I tried it on my laptop and it was unplayable, by the time I got a desktop all my friends had moved on to the WC3 maps
> oh man I dont even want to think about the number of TD I've played...never was a big fan of FF but yeah TD's or as some people called them "Mauls" were a pretty big thing for awhile with my group


Anyone ever played Skibi TD? (or another similar name), think the minimap-preview of that game was a hand-drawn girl or something. Among all the TDs that I've played that was probably the most memorable. Very well made mini-games once after every wave, 3 "races" of towers to choose from that are pretty well defined, simplistic but also well designed lane and just a generally a map that got a lot of effort put into it.

I noticed that in my last year(s) of WC3, I saw a blizzard logo chopped onto that preview pic of that hand drawn girl. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Jim888

well I decided to get on and play one more after ppl had left and I played invoke (honestly I was too afraid to play him with ppl I knew) I dont think I did too bad but I really feel like I came no where CLOSE to using even 1/10 of his potential

http://dotabuff.com/matches/593464363


----------



## Jim888

ok its time for another inhouse so please go to this poll and choose which of these dates work best for you

http://www.polleverywhere.com/ocndota

or if you just want to text, within the US text the codes below for which date works best for you to 17474443545



or just visit pollev.com/ocndota


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> ok its time for another inhouse so please go to this poll and choose which of these dates work best for you
> 
> http://www.polleverywhere.com/ocndota
> 
> or if you just want to text, within the US text the codes below for which date works best for you to 17474443545
> 
> 
> 
> or just visit pollev.com/ocndota


doc why not on the Easter? will be awesome.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> ok its time for another inhouse so please go to this poll and choose which of these dates work best for you
> 
> http://www.polleverywhere.com/ocndota
> 
> or if you just want to text, within the US text the codes below for which date works best for you to 17474443545
> 
> 
> 
> or just visit pollev.com/ocndota


9th may best for me







Poll does not work for me ?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Yes, do that, and watch everyone joining in at the starting time and go "1 sec please installing game"
> Anyone ever played Skibi TD? (or another similar name), think the minimap-preview of that game was a hand-drawn girl or something. Among all the TDs that I've played that was probably the most memorable. Very well made mini-games once after every wave, 3 "races" of towers to choose from that are pretty well defined, simplistic but also well designed lane and just a generally a map that got a lot of effort put into it.
> 
> I noticed that in my last year(s) of WC3, I saw a blizzard logo chopped onto that preview pic of that hand drawn girl. I wonder what happened.


LOL been there done that soo frustrating

Skibi YES! one of the main ones me and my mates played
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> doc why not on the Easter? will be awesome.


Sadly I'm out of country at that point (though I dont have to be here for an inhouse if Easter works better for everyone else)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> 9th may best for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll does not work for me ?


Hmm odd

try this:

http://www.polleverywhere.com/ocndota#polls/7529941

just click on the date that works best, I dont know why the other link no longer shows it...stupid free polls


----------



## ObscureParadox

Poll doesn't work for me either. But just to clarify since I am very simple, what exactly is this in house. Is it just a time and date for all people OCN to get together and play or will this be an actual competition in house?

Either way 9th of may sounds good to me


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Poll doesn't work for me either. But just to clarify since I am very simple, what exactly is this in house. Is it just a time and date for all people OCN to get together and play or will this be an actual competition in house?
> 
> Either way 9th of may sounds good to me


In house games against each other


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Poll doesn't work for me either. But just to clarify since I am very simple, what exactly is this in house. Is it just a time and date for all people OCN to get together and play or will this be an actual competition in house?
> 
> Either way 9th of may sounds good to me


just a bunch of OCNers and possibly their friends getting together in lobby to play against each other, we've done Same hero only mid pudge, Potm, Spiritbreaker ect

we've also done just reg 5v5 games (or 4v5 3v4 if we dont get enough but we've grown a bit since then)

also we've had some guys do drops, I dont think Reds played other than the first one we had but he usually spectates and I think sometimes hes done drops, and I know of some others who said they had stuff to donate for drops, no matter the skill level we usually auto balance the lobbies and it works out ok (most of the time)

last time I think we were gonna try and have a lower skilled lobby and a higher skilled lobby but ended up short on ppl so we just had one

no clue why the links not working for some of ya'll

I'll try another private link:

http://www.polleverywhere.com/multiple_choice_polls/QTEdO3Rgpeu3BB3/web


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Poll doesn't work for me either. But just to clarify since I am very simple, what exactly is this in house. Is it just a time and date for all people OCN to get together and play or will this be an actual competition in house?
> 
> Either way 9th of may sounds good to me


Depends what you guys want.

Usually we do a few mid only and than try to set up an all OCN game.

I'm hoping people use this to mingle and maybe find a few more people to regularly stack with. It's like a meet and greet, kinda.

Doc, the new link works for me.


----------



## exodus1500

Poll works for me now!

Im not sure how difficult, or how much of a pain in the ass it is to set up, but what about a monthly Dota-ing?

Played last night with Doc, and since I am fairly new I've pretty much done the standard 2-1-2 type of lanes. He had us running a tri-lane and I cant believe how much it threw my game off, I definitely need to play with people who know what they are doing more. haha


----------



## redalert

Do they even have gifts in the Dota store anymore? I know I don't have anymore in my inventory. I will have to find some on d2l or steam market if the Dota store doesn't sell them anymore.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Poll works for me now!
> 
> Im not sure how difficult, or how much of a pain in the ass it is to set up, but what about a monthly Dota-ing?
> 
> Played last night with Doc, and since I am fairly new I've pretty much done the standard 2-1-2 type of lanes. He had us running a tri-lane and I cant believe how much it threw my game off, I definitely need to play with people who know what they are doing more. haha


We didn't have enough people for the last inhouse so I don't know how viable a monthly OCN Dota night will work.

Try to find a few OCN'ers to regularly stack with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Do they even have gifts in the Dota store anymore? I know I don't have anymore in my inventory. I will have to find some on d2l or steam market if the Dota store doesn't sell them anymore.


I still have a two unless you think we need more. I still need a Red item! Ramz sell me your Red item!

Edit: Jeebus, only 6 left on market.

Double Edit: Ti4 Tickets going up for sale later today! Good luck to everybody trying to get one!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Poll works for me now!
> 
> Im not sure how difficult, or how much of a pain in the ass it is to set up, but what about a monthly Dota-ing?
> 
> Played last night with Doc, and since I am fairly new I've pretty much done the standard 2-1-2 type of lanes. He had us running a tri-lane and I cant believe how much it threw my game off, I definitely need to play with people who know what they are doing more. haha


I think we had 2 in a row then the 3rd month no one showed, so we backed it off and tried setting up another but it happened to fall the day of or the day before they had the OCN dota tourney (which IMO was very poorly publicized) so it kinda fell apart with ppl trying to scrim ect.

yeah I should have thought about that and gone with a Jungler and sent Arch Top. My Clock vs Viper was painful, and our Storm mid was pretty bad. but hey 2nd game we adjusted and had a nice stomp...that being said I feel the Nerf hammer coming for Flame Spirit

http://dotabuff.com/matches/593434485


----------



## HarrisLam

sorry nvm.


----------



## exodus1500

Who are a couple of good junglers that you guys would suggest a newer person try out?


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Who are a couple of good junglers that you guys would suggest a newer person try out?


I started off with Natures profit myself to try and learn jungling. I always recommend starting with that one since you kill 2 birds with one stone by learning how to split push too.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Who are a couple of good junglers that you guys would suggest a newer person try out?


doom, furion, ursa and legion commander
also try this: http://imgur.com/a/dzd2R

but i wont recommend lvl 1 jungeling.. your team will either be terrible and feed like crazy... don't pick a jungler unless someone in your team says solo offlane.. else just use your hero in lane...


----------



## mylilpony

enigma is the easiest, all you have to do is get a soul ring and you can live in jungle pretty much forever without needing much regen whereas if someone roams and you're furion/ursa/LC/doom they can mess you up pretty bad and you're useless until lvl 6 with most of those (except furion but you have to have good map awareness) even if they gank you your stun + your creep can knock them down pretty low or get you away, and you can farm up a pretty fast mek and/or blink, and push


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> doom, furion, ursa and legion commander
> also try this: http://imgur.com/a/dzd2R
> 
> but i wont recommend lvl 1 jungeling.. your team will either be terrible and feed like crazy... don't pick a jungler unless someone in your team says solo offlane.. else just use your hero in lane...


Thanks, my plan isnt to go into a game thinking to pick a jungler just because I want to, but I want to be able to be proficient at one or two if someone wants to play a game where one is necessary.

I can see from the 3 replies that there is a definite consensus on who to try out, hahaha. Ill give each a go and see what I like.

Thanks for everyones responses.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Buhahaha, i can taste the rainbow now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> enigma is the easiest, all you have to do is get a soul ring and you can live in jungle pretty much forever without needing much regen whereas if someone roams and you're furion/ursa/LC/doom they can mess you up pretty bad and you're useless until lvl 6 with most of those (except furion but you have to have good map awareness) even if they gank you your stun + your creep can knock them down pretty low or get you away, and you can farm up a pretty fast mek and/or blink, and push


yeah, engima is probably one the the fastest junglers if not the fastest one. you can litrally kill every camp.


----------



## mylilpony

To elucidate - if you aren't familiar with distance between camps, what creep are spawning in what camps, have poor map awareness and things like that, Enigma is your best bet. And like I said, Doom/LC/Ursa require you getting uninterrupted farm, which may or may not happen. With Enigma you can be useful/gank at lvl2/3/4 (and send out eidolons to deny runes), you can start pushing with eidolons, and you can stay at full hp the entire time you're in the jungle so it's just really ideal.

Chen/Enchantress require a bit of micro, and to be efficient with Doom/LC/Ursa there is a bit of chokepoint jungling involved which is not beginner friendly. To learn Doom/LC/Ursa find some up-to-date videos on jungling with those heroes (post 6.79) and watch the youtube videos on chokepoint jungling. You should aim for getting your core item (blink/vlads/lothars) in 8-10 minutes. In your MMR snowballing is important and if you're the type of player to go afk to farm up a midas and a lothars or blink, don't bother playing the jungle and just play against bots. Your teammates will be playing 4v5 for 20 minutes and even if they "lost" their lanes it's still on you.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

The International Ticket update:

3:00PM (Pacific Time) I tried getting VIP and FLOOR tickets = failed (sold out?)

3:05PM Gave up getting VIP and FLOOR, but got General Ticket

3:30PM General Tickets SOLD OUT?!


----------



## mylilpony

wow 17k tickets gone so quick? I decided I'd go home at 4pm PST and try and buy tix guess i shouldve just bought them at work


----------



## Ramzinho

I WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR guys... EF.. Red NIX.. i'm going next year i promise.. saving for it from now..


----------



## redalert

All I gotta say is wow. TI4 lasting 2 weeks I would figure tickets would last longer than that.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR guys... EF.. Red NIX.. i'm going next year i promise.. saving for it from now..


IF we can get tickets next year.









Did not expect all the seats to sell that fast.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> IF we can get tickets next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not expect all the seats to sell that fast.


You could've flipped them on Ebay for 4x to 5x face value... I see $100 tickets going for $400 to $500... heck even Arteezy couldn't get tickets for his friends because they sold out so fast...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> wow 17k tickets gone so quick? I decided I'd go home at 4pm PST and try and buy tix guess i shouldve just bought them at work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR guys... EF.. Red NIX.. i'm going next year i promise.. saving for it from now..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> IF we can get tickets next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not expect all the seats to sell that fast.


If you guys let me know for sure before tickets go on sale we can figure out how to lock down tickets for OCN's road to Ti5









From how this sale went, we can count out VIP and Floor tickets - I got a General ticket but when I went back in after finishing up some work to try to get more they were sold out!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> You could've flipped them on Ebay for 4x to 5x face value... I see $100 tickets going for $400 to $500... heck even Arteezy couldn't get tickets for his friends because they sold out so fast...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> from what i read on reddit.. tickets can be resold ! You have to go with YOUR ID
> 
> If you guys let me know for sure before tickets go on sale we can figure out how to lock down tickets for OCN's road to Ti5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From how this sale went, we can count out VIP and Floor tickets - I got a General ticket but when I went back in after finishing up some work to try to get more they were sold out!


I aint paying 4K a person for 2 weeks to not attend in a VIP


----------



## Bastard Wolf

hey guys!

Any of you having an Asus VG248QE screen?

Do you have any advice in regards to screen settings?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I aint paying 4K a person for 2 weeks to not attend in a VIP


That doesn't mean I won't try again next year - Today I tried getting VIPs at 3PM on the dot, but failed...


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> hey guys!
> 
> Any of you having an Asus VG248QE screen?
> 
> Do you have any advice in regards to screen settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> That doesn't mean I won't try again next year - Today I tried getting VIPs at 3PM on the dot, but failed...


i hope i can make it next year


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> wow 17k tickets gone so quick? I decided I'd go home at 4pm PST and try and buy tix guess i shouldve just bought them at work


there's rumors about them selling them in bursts like they apparently did last year, but i've found zero evidence to prove it.

on the happy side, i got my VIP ticket









not sure what clock they were using, but according to the naval observatory time they went on sale at 2:58pm PDT, which makes me glad i started refreshing at 2:57


----------



## ebduncan

wont they be selling door tickets as well?


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> wont they be selling door tickets as well?


why would they sell door tickets for an international event that has historically sold out within hours?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> why would they sell door tickets for an international event that has historically sold out within hours?


because not everyone is there on the same day, and the capacity is there.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> because not everyone is there on the same day, and the capacity is there.


even so, i wouldn't set up a trip / hotel just to chance it on door tickets.


----------



## ebduncan

I would.

very least I'd just bar hop and play dota from my laptop.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I would.
> 
> very least I'd just bar hop and play dota from my laptop.


Depends on where you live too of course. For me in the UK it would be one hell of a way to go on a whim.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Depends on where you live too of course. For me in the UK it would be one hell of a way to go on a whim.


alabama's more than a day trip to seattle.

too long for a chance for me, but to each their own.


----------



## scooter.jay

Yet another game where no one pushes even with kill advantage ***

http://dotabuff.com/matches/595706820

Plus won lane against sf mid so there was no more i could do early game lol. Axe fed early game and it was over i hate weekend dota lol


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Yet another game where no one pushes even with kill advantage ***
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/595706820
> 
> Plus won lane against sf mid so there was no more i could do early game lol. Axe fed early game and it was over i hate weekend dota lol


Well I played terribly last night with you and RlndVt, I just couldn't do anything to effect the game. I did have dual rapiers for about 5 seconds before the end of the game though XD


----------



## evilferret

Weekend Dota is here!









Scoot, try to use your advantage more. You crushed mid but Kunkka seemed unchecked.


----------



## ObscureParadox

If anyone fancies a game I'll be online for most of the night now


----------



## 13321G4

I am angry I lost this game.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/596625098

I out carried that void by a huge margin. Had a midas and a radiance by the time he got MoM and treads.

I don't know what I could have done better...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I am angry I lost this game.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/596625098
> 
> I out carried that void by a huge margin. Had a midas and a radiance by the time he got MoM and treads.
> 
> I don't know what I could have done better...


The rest of ur team.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I am angry I lost this game.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/596625098
> 
> I out carried that void by a huge margin. Had a midas and a radiance by the time he got MoM and treads.
> 
> I don't know what I could have done better...


They executed their wombo combos better?


----------



## Toxsick

you prolly cant outcarry a void anyways if it goes into late. depends what type of carry you are playing.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> you prolly cant outcarry a void anyways if it goes into late. depends what type of carry you are playing.


he was naga siren

I think the outcome depended on a few things :
1) how effective you split pushed as siren. Or in another words, were you annoying enough







If you've never get caught in pushes, *theoretically* your team might have gotten more net worth by farming jungles / rosh with map control advantage
2) seems the other team has better supporting utilities and overall a crap ton of teamfight capabilities
3) that SF in your team has no output to back you up

I feel like 2 was the major reason you lost. They have a crazy death ball. Did you guys dodge fights as much as possible and just split push like rats?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> he was naga siren
> 
> I think the outcome depended on a few things :
> 1) how effective you split pushed as siren. Or in another words, were you annoying enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've never get caught in pushes, *theoretically* your team might have gotten more net worth by farming jungles / rosh with map control advantage
> 2) seems the other team has better supporting utilities and overall a crap ton of teamfight capabilities
> 3) that SF in your team has no output to back you up
> 
> I feel like 2 was the major reason you lost. They have a crazy death ball. Did you guys dodge fights as much as possible and just split push like rats?


it mostly ends like this -> get caught in the chrono -> dead.


----------



## scooter.jay

Well after losing games i had no option but to play noob ranger and no surprise 3 straight wins lol. Fight noob with noob lol.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/596669398


----------



## Toxsick

Anonymous
Anonymous

People scared to show them dotabuff stats?


----------



## 13321G4

As a carry/split push naga, do you max q first, then e?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I am angry I lost this game.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/596625098
> 
> I out carried that void by a huge margin. Had a midas and a radiance by the time he got MoM and treads.
> 
> I don't know what I could have done better...
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of ur team.
Click to expand...

Thanks I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I am angry I lost this game.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/596625098
> 
> I out carried that void by a huge margin. Had a midas and a radiance by the time he got MoM and treads.
> 
> I don't know what I could have done better...
> 
> 
> 
> They executed their wombo combos better?
Click to expand...

We had a Ogre Magi, our wombo combo was mu-mu-mu-multi cast.

In other words, nope.

oh you mean the other team? Magnus had some good RP's. Also managing to blink into me whilst I had my radiance up. Still surprised he managed to do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> you prolly cant outcarry a void anyways if it goes into late. depends what type of carry you are playing.


I felt like we were losing against him the moment he got MoM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> you prolly cant outcarry a void anyways if it goes into late. depends what type of carry you are playing.
> 
> 
> 
> he was naga siren
> 
> I think the outcome depended on a few things :
> 1) how effective you split pushed as siren. Or in another words, were you annoying enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've never get caught in pushes, *theoretically* your team might have gotten more net worth by farming jungles / rosh with map control advantage
> 2) seems the other team has better supporting utilities and overall a crap ton of teamfight capabilities
> 3) that SF in your team has no output to back you up
> 
> I feel like 2 was the major reason you lost. They have a crazy death ball. Did you guys dodge fights as much as possible and just split push like rats?
Click to expand...

I did, or at least tried to. I guess your right. They panicked the moment they saw void could kill you in his chrono and tried to 4 man kill him, but ended up feeding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> he was naga siren
> 
> I think the outcome depended on a few things :
> 1) how effective you split pushed as siren. Or in another words, were you annoying enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've never get caught in pushes, *theoretically* your team might have gotten more net worth by farming jungles / rosh with map control advantage
> 2) seems the other team has better supporting utilities and overall a crap ton of teamfight capabilities
> 3) that SF in your team has no output to back you up
> 
> I feel like 2 was the major reason you lost. They have a crazy death ball. Did you guys dodge fights as much as possible and just split push like rats?
> 
> 
> 
> it mostly ends like this -> get caught in the chrono -> dead.
Click to expand...

Last fight was more:

Bad song -> dead.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Anonymous
> Anonymous
> 
> People scared to show them dotabuff stats?


more likely they just don't know Dotabuff exists.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> it mostly ends like this -> get caught in the chrono -> dead.


Well the other team had void centuar shadow shaman lich and magnus, the fact that Naga siren out carried them was pretty much the only chance....otherwise, I dont think the chrono is really needed.....

Dude was the only person why the team didn't lose 10 mins earlier than that. All positions were in average 5k net worth lower than the other side. Doesn't really work when that side has ults like that.


----------



## ebduncan

You cannot out carry a faceless void.

Simple fact is he will just chronoshpere you and beat on you for 5 seconds straight. Now when chrono is down is your only real chance to take him out late game.

Your better off just split pushing if it goes late with a farmed faceless. Also if your going to play Naga Carry, always get a difussal blade level 2. Its good stats + mana burn + 36 extra damage for each illusion. Meaning they will have no mana, and take ton more damage.

Radiance is a split pushing thing, which Naga is a beast at if farmed decently, still not as effective as a natures profit, or Lycan though. Naga's Ult is a pretty hard counter to Faceless Void and his Chronoshpere since he will be put to sleep under its effects rendering it usless unless he has a bkb. Well that is if you don't get caught in it at first anyways which can sometimes be harder said than done.


----------



## mylilpony

That void had an awful build too - bfury is a terrible choice, like PA on bfury. Most of the time it won't work out. Especially with the new aoe buff to mjolnir, i don't see a reason to pick the bfury over it. I played offlane void for a stretch of like 15 games and aghanims refresher was a pretty fun build, if your team was competent/had good aoe.

If you're a void carry and your team has no AOE your team will probably lose, even lategame if they hae one or two tanky heroes you can't kill everyone in a chronosphere, and your teammates won't be able ot help you. Also, if the other team has a strong push lineup void will probably lose. Death prophet,furion, and terrorblade gave me a lot of issues when I played void. Being down all towers and splitpushing at 20 minutes doesn't give you a lot of room for farm, and void is more of a 30-40 minute game player

He's a fun counterpick to slark though - right when slark ults you just chronos him and kill him. Also a dumb funfact is phoenix can not avoid stuns while diving, but can escape a chronosphere (confirmed bug). Also fun with lich or witch doctor.


----------



## 13321G4

http://dotabuff.com/matches/598335222

DANGIT


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> That void had an awful build too - bfury is a terrible choice, like PA on bfury. Most of the time it won't work out. Especially with the new aoe buff to mjolnir, i don't see a reason to pick the bfury over it. I played offlane void for a stretch of like 15 games and aghanims refresher was a pretty fun build, if your team was competent/had good aoe.
> 
> If you're a void carry and your team has no AOE your team will probably lose, even lategame if they hae one or two tanky heroes you can't kill everyone in a chronosphere, and your teammates won't be able ot help you. Also, if the other team has a strong push lineup void will probably lose. Death prophet,furion, and terrorblade gave me a lot of issues when I played void. Being down all towers and splitpushing at 20 minutes doesn't give you a lot of room for farm, and void is more of a 30-40 minute game player
> 
> He's a fun counterpick to slark though - right when slark ults you just chronos him and kill him. Also a dumb funfact is phoenix can not avoid stuns while diving, but can escape a chronosphere (confirmed bug). Also fun with lich or witch doctor.


Battlefury is used to farm faster. Just like AM, PA, and other melee carries. Not to mention the AOE damage is very useful in Chrono.

Void can kill 5 people in a sphere, its actually pretty easy late game. When I play Void my build progression is
-Battlefury, Power Treads, Mask of Madness, Crit stick into Dae, BKB, Butterfly, then change out mask of madness out for a Satanic or Divine Rapier.
-Optional Mjolnir instead of mask of Madness (granted you best be getting great farm to offset the life-steal and speed bonus for much cheaper)

Favorite Heroes to play with a Faceless on the team, Jakiro, Lich, Gyro, Crystal Maiden, Invoker, Witch Doctor, Lina, Any good ranged carry such as drow, sniper, viper, etc (key here is to make sure you don't time lock them in as well)


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Battlefury is used to farm faster. Just like AM, PA, and other melee carries. Not to mention the AOE damage is very useful in Chrono.
> 
> Void can kill 5 people in a sphere, its actually pretty easy late game. When I play Void my build progression is
> -Battlefury, Power Treads, Mask of Madness, Crit stick into Dae, BKB, Butterfly, then change out mask of madness out for a Satanic or Divine Rapier.
> -Optional Mjolnir instead of mask of Madness (granted you best be getting great farm to offset the life-steal and speed bonus for much cheaper)
> 
> Favorite Heroes to play with a Faceless on the team, Jakiro, Lich, Gyro, Crystal Maiden, Invoker, Witch Doctor, Lina, Any good ranged carry such as drow, sniper, viper, etc (key here is to make sure you don't time lock them in as well)


If the other team is stupid enough to get caught in a 5man chronos lategame they deserve to lose.

A bfury on void and PA mean you're useless until you get another item at the 20 minute mark at the earliest - you don't have the attack speed to kill anyone in a chronos. So unless your team has nice aoe's that your ult can help set up, you're pretty much useless in the early and mid game. Mjolnir provides a 125 damage chain lightning in a 900 AOE and static shield and +80 attack speed - far more useful for farming AND for hero killing and for bash procs in the midgame and you get the much needed attack speed so you can actually kill more than one person in 5 seconds. More than likely a 3-4 man chronos they will still be too spread out to cleave whereas the mjolnir will guarantee you hit everyone else on the scrreen. Also, there's a reason why people aren't playing AM/bfury heroes anymore, doesn't really fit in the current meta...pretty much anytime i get a hero that goes bfury we lose. Cool the hero will be good in 35-40 minutes - too bad all our towers are down in 20 minutes because we are playing 5v4 against a push strat...


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> If the other team is stupid enough to get caught in a 5man chronos lategame they deserve to lose.
> 
> A bfury on void and PA mean you're useless until you get another item at the 20 minute mark at the earliest - you don't have the attack speed to kill anyone in a chronos. So unless your team has nice aoe's that your ult can help set up, you're pretty much useless in the early and mid game. Mjolnir provides a 125 damage chain lightning in a 900 AOE and static shield and +80 attack speed - far more useful for farming AND for hero killing and for bash procs in the midgame and you get the much needed attack speed so you can actually kill more than one person in 5 seconds. More than likely a 3-4 man chronos they will still be too spread out to cleave whereas the mjolnir will guarantee you hit everyone else on the scrreen. Also, there's a reason why people aren't playing AM/bfury heroes anymore, doesn't really fit in the current meta...pretty much anytime i get a hero that goes bfury we lose. Cool the hero will be good in 35-40 minutes - too bad all our towers are down in 20 minutes because we are playing 5v4 against a push strat...


I don't agree. I can have battle fury, power treads and a mask of madness by 20mins....

Battlefury is a signature weapon for Void. (which is why Valve released the Legendary Battlefury for Void) Void has a limited mana pool, battlefury gives mana regen, it gives cleave, it gives hp regen, and it gives bonus damage. The mana regen is super nice, because after one time walk and chrono, your out of mana. If you don't have mana regen then you have to relay on someone else for mana boots, or have to travel home just to get mana to use your skills again.

Mjoinir gives a good attack speed bonus, and static shield and lighting procs, it costs 5300 gold. Also keep in mind it costs mana to use the static shield further complicating Void's mana issues. Battlefury costs only 4350. Making nearly 1000 gold cheaper and allows you to farm faster, adds damage, and fills the need for mana problems.

Void like any other hero is situational. You don't play him every match, nor is he always a good fit for the team.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I don't agree. I can have battle fury, power treads and a mask of madness by 20mins....
> 
> Battlefury is a signature weapon for Void. (which is why Valve released the Legendary Battlefury for Void) Void has a limited mana pool, battlefury gives mana regen, it gives cleave, it gives hp regen, and it gives bonus damage. The mana regen is super nice, because after one time walk and chrono, your out of mana. If you don't have mana regen then you have to relay on someone else for mana boots, or have to travel home just to get mana to use your skills again.
> 
> Mjoinir gives a good attack speed bonus, and static shield and lighting procs, it costs 5300 gold. Also keep in mind it costs mana to use the static shield further complicating Void's mana issues. Battlefury costs only 4350. Making nearly 1000 gold cheaper and allows you to farm faster, adds damage, and fills the need for mana problems.
> 
> Void like any other hero is situational. You don't play him every match, nor is he always a good fit for the team.


Lol yeah b/c valve's recommended items are always the best options right?

I play void mostly offlane and I can get a 25-30 minute MoM aghanims refresher (i play him like batrider, leave at lvl 6 and just gank every time ult is off cd). I don't have any mana issues even when I don't have any items, in the early game getting harassed vs a dual/trilane. You don't need any mana for timewalk and ult. If you really need it have someone courier you a potion, get a magic stick, or get a RoB since void's armor is awful. You can say mana regen is awful for any carry, really. Mana regen is not the issue for void. His awful stat gain and armor is which is why I don't like playing him as a1, as he is far more effective as a 3 (and not the best 3, which is why I don't really play him much).

Mjolnir has 2 very nice components, a hyperstone and a maelstrom, both which help you farm faster than the bfury components do, so even if your bfury is 1k less, you will end up getting items at the same rate the mjolnir void has, only the mjolnir void is far more effective in teamfights (more bash procs and more lightning procs). The only advantage the bfury has is most of the items are close to the safelane in the sideshop.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Let's see here. Void farming vs Naga. Naga will win every time. If void was legit he would be picked a lot more. Naga is a much better hero overall. A late game naga will always win.

Lets make a fight scenario.

Void has to first find the real naga out of 5 illusions.

If he does. Let's say. Naga dead.

Naga BB and BoT into the fight. Sleep and will kill void one on one.

Void BB and do what?

You will always have more farm then Void no matter what.

If you don't then you are not playing Naga.

RTZ. Naga best. Naga. NA.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Lol yeah b/c valve's recommended items are always the best options right?
> 
> I play void mostly offlane and I can get a 25-30 minute MoM aghanims refresher (i play him like batrider, leave at lvl 6 and just gank every time ult is off cd). I don't have any mana issues even when I don't have any items, in the early game getting harassed vs a dual/trilane. You don't need any mana for timewalk and ult. If you really need it have someone courier you a potion, get a magic stick, or get a RoB since void's armor is awful. You can say mana regen is awful for any carry, really. Mana regen is not the issue for void. His awful stat gain and armor is which is why I don't like playing him as a1, as he is far more effective as a 3 (and not the best 3, which is why I don't really play him much).
> 
> Mjolnir has 2 very nice components, a hyperstone and a maelstrom, both which help you farm faster than the bfury components do, so even if your bfury is 1k less, you will end up getting items at the same rate the mjolnir void has, only the mjolnir void is far more effective in teamfights (more bash procs and more lightning procs). The only advantage the bfury has is most of the items are close to the safelane in the sideshop.


There are better ganking heroes and far better offlane heroes. Void doesn't really need armor, because of his backtrack ability. Which will dodge physical and magical damage 25% of the time at max level. Nullifying that attack which is far superior to armor. Armor only works against physical attacks and increases the heroes effective hit points. You farm faster with a Battlefury than you do with a Mjolnir. The Ring of health you get early also allows you to stay in lane or jungle with out constantly purchasing hp regen such as tangos or salves.

I will disagree with you again and again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Let's see here. Void farming vs Naga. Naga will win every time. If void was legit he would be picked a lot more. Naga is a much better hero overall. A late game naga will always win.
> 
> Lets make a fight scenario.
> 
> Void has to first find the real naga out of 5 illusions.
> 
> If he does. Let's say. Naga dead.
> 
> Naga BB and BoT into the fight. Sleep and will kill void one on one.
> 
> Void BB and do what?
> 
> You will always have more farm then Void no matter what.
> 
> If you don't then you are not playing Naga.
> 
> RTZ. Naga best. Naga. NA.


Naga is more often picked up as a support hero. Due to her armor reduction skill, and ensnare which is a awesome disable, not to mention her ult can save your team in a bad engagement or be used to setup a team fight. Also Naga has 3 illusions not 5. She only has 5 if she gets a manta. Lastly its easy to tell which is the correct one just by looking at the health bar. A void with a battle fury will quickly be able to tell which is the real Naga.

Void is not picked up very often because most pro teams will prefer Anti Mage over him or Alchemist due to their flash farm abilities.


----------



## evilferret

Eb, think you're watching old games. Core Naga is back.

Void needs a buff or a huge meta shift to come back imo.

AM/Alch completely out of the trends right now. I'm guessing AM's window is too late for the current patch and Alch's nerfs made him less versatile (which was his main appeal imo).

I'm calling the return of PL in a few months. Maybe in time for TI4.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> There are better ganking heroes and far better offlane heroes. Void doesn't really need armor, because of his backtrack ability. Which will dodge physical and magical damage 25% of the time at max level. Nullifying that attack which is far superior to armor. Armor only works against physical attacks and increases the heroes effective hit points. You farm faster with a Battlefury than you do with a Mjolnir. The Ring of health you get early also allows you to stay in lane or jungle with out constantly purchasing hp regen such as tangos or salves.
> 
> I will disagree with you again and again.
> Naga is more often picked up as a support hero. Due to her armor reduction skill, and ensnare which is a awesome disable, not to mention her ult can save your team in a bad engagement or be used to setup a team fight. Also Naga has 3 illusions not 5. She only has 5 if she gets a manta. Lastly its easy to tell which is the correct one just by looking at the health bar. A void with a battle fury will quickly be able to tell which is the real Naga.
> 
> Void is not picked up very often because most pro teams will prefer Anti Mage over him or Alchemist due to their flash farm abilities.


Seriously - do you watch any competitive dota or pay attention to what the pros talk about because more often than not your advice is out in the left field, really simplified and often incorrect (outside of the fact-stating that anyone can look up on the internet). You do realize during the mid-late game people will get disables - which nullifies backtrack. Void at lvl 16 with any standard build - 1400 hp and 12 armor. Compare that to a luna at lvl 16 with 1900 hp and 21 armor using a standard drums helm bkb and yasha . One disable or get out of position once and you're dead. Given the prevalence of blink heros getting caught out of position is now a lot more likely. Even with 25% evasion that gives an EHP of 1750-ish with half the armor. Still bad. That's if you do actually dodge 25% of the attacks.

Yes I said there are better ganking heroes and better offlane heroes. It doesn't matter if you can farm faster with a bfury than you can with a mjolnir - i can farm quite quickly AND kill heroes beginning much earlier on - even though ive lost my last 7 games as void i still have over a 50% winrate with him almost a 4 KDA, and ive been consistently getting 650-700 GPM (and I don't play carry). A carry that can paritcipate in midgame teamfights is a lot more useful than one that can't. Going non attack speed items on him is stupid when his bash and getting as many hits as possible in chronosphere are his strongest points as a hero. If you go against a good team that can push down all of your towers in 20 minutes and you have to defend your base, and you have a bfury and a mask of madness? You're not gonna win those teamfights. Now, a 60 second cooldown ult and a 900 aoe nuke ? Maybe. (But probably not).


----------



## ebduncan

first why would i pick void in most games? I said he was situational.

I have 3 tickets right now for current tournaments . I watch a lot of pro games.

Your guys are filling in a lot of words I did not say. By all means think your pro. Scold me all you like.

Truth is I know I can outplay most here. Don't believe me ask to 1v1 anytime.

Your tone is not friendly, and I am not going to talk with people who will lack the common curiosity to have a civil conversation.

On that note I will take my time elsewhere and no longer participate in discussion here.

www.betterthanu.net
^ My clan website, the name is not for show.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> first why would i pick void in most games? I said he was situational.
> 
> I have 3 tickets right now for current tournaments . I watch a lot of pro games.
> 
> Your guys are filling in a lot of words I did not say. By all means think your pro. Scold me all you like.
> 
> Truth is I know I can outplay most here. Don't believe me ask to 1v1 anytime.
> 
> Your tone is not friendly, and I am not going to talk with people who will lack the common curiosity to have a civil conversation.
> 
> On that note I will take my time elsewhere and no longer participate in discussion here.
> 
> www.betterthanu.net
> ^ My clan website, the name is not for show.


- Yes every hero is situational. The sky is blue. The sun rises in the morning. Thank you for letting us know.

- if you watch current tournaments you would know people stopped playing AM/Alchemist a long time ago, and that alchemist became a support hero quite a long time ago as well, and dropped off after the nerfs to him in the last patch, and that the games are generally shorter, faster, and favor damage items over farming items. So why is it hard for you to believe that a void should favor damage items over farming items? I mean, you have 13 games with him. And a 46% winrate with him.

-Civil? Do you ever read your comments here? Most of the time it is extremely condescending to the beginner players, and most of the time it doesn't make sense. Like just a week ago...here is you criticizing someone who JUST started playing dota in a bracket where really you can do anything and play
Quote:


> I'm just saying that Wind Ranger is not a carry. She has much more useful roles in the game, than trying to carry. I don't mind how other people play her. If you want to play carry Wind Ranger I would suggest to stick to Bot matches, rather than let down an entire team trying to carry and fail. I am just using current pro meta to suggest that Its not a good idea.


and then a few days later
Quote:


> I enjoy playing solo. To me its more fun cause I don't know my team mates so I get a chance to play unconventional Dota. You know shadow blade CM lol and things like that. Stealing last hits cause your ally sucks at last hitting. I just be like you have more base damage and I am out last hitting you? They get so mad haha. Yes, I kinda like to troll when solo, its fun.


So in this situation you can cite the pro meta as being an excuse for not allowing a beginner to play a hero how she wants to, but right now you choose to ignore it b/c it goes against what you are saying.

They are not scolding you, they are pointing out your errors, you need an attitude adjustment. You unfriended someone because they pointed out you were wrong, and challenge people to a 1v1 when others disagree with you? You refuse to acknowledge obvious facts or trends? I'd rather you quit dota because people like you make this game a lot less enjoyable.


----------



## ebduncan

Actually I removed everyone from this group I was friends with.

way to prove yourself









Bye

Please do try and grow up one day.


----------



## Toxsick

Void doesnt need any buffs, what are u guys talking about?

bfury on void -> turning into antimage bassicly.. if you go bfury on PA,and stuff, it means you gonna farm. who in the name buy's battlefury to not farm. lol
alot of cheaper items makes pa crit better or rather deal more damage.
Battlefury is not a bad choice on void.
BuRning crushed Titan as void. double chronosphere.

6.81 ember nerfed to obilivion.

im deff not listening to "pro casters" b/c half of the time they have no clue what they are talking about especially Ayesee.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Void doesnt need any buffs, what are u guys talking about?
> 
> bfury on void -> turning into antimage bassicly.. if you go bfury on PA,and stuff, it means you gonna farm. who in the name buy's battlefury to not farm. lol
> alot of cheaper items makes pa crit better or rather deal more damage.
> Battlefury is not a bad choice on void.
> BuRning crushed Titan as void. double chronosphere.
> 
> 6.81 ember nerfed to obilivion.
> 
> im deff not listening to "pro casters" b/c half of the time they have no clue what they are talking about especially Ayesee.


While it seems that getting BF on void is basically the same mentality as getting the item on AM or PA, there is a downside of getting it on void : he has awful attack speed.

(I'm actually at work now and don't have any numbers with me, but from feelings while playing these heros, this is how I feel)

With just treads and BF, AM already starts wrecking stuff left and right with his fast attack speed, and PA succeeds with BF with slightly slower attack speed, but a crit to clear creeps up.

Void has slow attack speed and no damage buffing passive. I've gotten BF on him a few times. Most of the time I got it too late because I was pressured, other times I got it at decent timings (16mins?), but couldn't feel a drastic improvement in jungling speed. To achieve great farming speed, at least treads + midas + BF or treads + BF + MoM combination is needed. This is not the case with the other 2 heros mentioned.

I feel like maelstorm does the job quite a bit better. It's cheaper, gives attackspeed and is also semi-useful outside of farming. After Maelstorm, player is also free to put the moljnir upgrade on-hold and go for some other items for immediate needs first. If that is not needed, a straight early molnjir can be quite game-changing as well

So imo, if your team is really that good and can hold 4v5 while zoning everyone out from harassing you, by all means go BF as first core and continue farming afterwards, but I feel maelstorm is a much safer approach in most games. I myself rarely have games where I get free farm as carry, so I do favor the maelstorm build more.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Actually I removed everyone from this group I was friends with.
> 
> way to prove yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye
> 
> Please do try and grow up one day.


Wait so...

you removing EVERYONE because I disagreed with you....makes me childish ?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Was Void ever big in the Pro scene?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Actually I removed everyone from this group I was friends with.
> 
> way to prove yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye
> 
> Please do try and grow up one day.


Wow. Thank you for all your contributions to this thread.

Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Truth is I know I can outplay most here. Don't believe me ask to 1v1 anytime.


1v1 in a TEAM GAME is rather ignorant/stupid/useless.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Was Void ever big in the Pro scene?


only time I saw him picked with any regularity was TI1 because of the small hero pool.

and seriously guys I have no problem with disagreeing with each other its what fuels discussion but lets try and keep it civil guys. Please


----------



## WALSRU

I like debating builds and everything just fine but the tone has been really edgy and combative from this particular member. Plus, I personally disagree with most of it especially where the "pro meta" is mentioned. Support Naga is so 6.78???


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Void doesnt need any buffs, what are u guys talking about?
> 
> bfury on void -> turning into antimage bassicly.. if you go bfury on PA,and stuff, it means you gonna farm. who in the name buy's battlefury to not farm. lol
> alot of cheaper items makes pa crit better or rather deal more damage.
> Battlefury is not a bad choice on void.
> BuRning crushed Titan as void. double chronosphere.
> 
> 6.81 ember nerfed to obilivion.
> 
> im deff not listening to "pro casters" b/c half of the time they have no clue what they are talking about especially Ayesee.


I feel Titan was outclassed by DK. Think the Bfury pick up was inconsequential for that game.

I was more surprised by Burning no Midas LS game 1. Burning loves his gold! What is this madness?

Titan might be a tier 1 SEA team but DK is a tier 1 China team and I feel China's scene more developed than SEA's. Globally I rank DK as tier 1 and Titan as tier 2/3. Titan just doesn't have the tourney record for me to rank them higher.

I know Tox loves Yamateh so want to clarify that individually I think the players are strong but the team is still too "new". They haven't even been around for a full season yet.

I stopped watching Ayasee awhile ago. His voice is still sexy but I don't feel he improved as a caster. Hoping for Lysander TI4!


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I feel Titan was outclassed by DK. Think the Bfury pick up was inconsequential for that game.
> 
> I was more surprised by Burning no Midas LS game 1. Burning loves his gold! What is this madness?
> 
> Titan might be a tier 1 SEA team but DK is a tier 1 China team and I feel China's scene more developed than SEA's. Globally I rank DK as tier 1 and Titan as tier 2/3. Titan just doesn't have the tourney record for me to rank them higher.
> 
> I know Tox loves Yamateh so want to clarify that individually I think the players are strong but the team is still too "new". They haven't even been around for a full season yet.
> 
> I stopped watching Ayasee awhile ago. His voice is still sexy but I don't feel he improved as a caster. Hoping for Lysander TI4!


Silly Rubick steals "chronos" and tries to chrono Void at the end...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Support Naga is so 6.78???


I'd rather them never finding out mid radiance naga. It is so annoying it almost shouldnt be allowed to be in the game.


----------



## evilferret

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/22iakc/steamdb_we_recommend_not_using_any_steam_services/

Don't know how serious this is but better safe than sorry.


----------



## 13321G4

drat

I hadn't checked AM items, but assumed he had butterfly so went mkb, would radiance have been better? We were split push fighting. 2 sets of raxes down on each side with the Dire's top tier 3 down too.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drat
> 
> I hadn't checked AM items, but assumed he had butterfly so went mkb, would radiance have been better? We were split push fighting. 2 sets of raxes down on each side with the Dire's top tier 3 down too.


You needed heart instead of satanic. The heart should be done after diffusial manta, before butterfly. You *might* consider getting drums before manta / diffusial for an early HP and movespeed boost


----------



## redalert

The real problem that game was Lina going 1-26 and sniper 3-17. Pretty hard to win when 2 teammates have 43 deaths. I'm surprised the game lasted that long.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The real problem that game was Lina going 1-26 and sniper 3-17. Pretty hard to win when 2 teammates have 43 deaths. I'm surprised the game lasted that long.


+1

You did your best RlndVt.

If you go Radiance, you usually want tank items to keep your illusions up longer. That's why Harris is advocating HoT > Satanic.

I might have told Weaver to get MKB and got Daed.

I'm not a fan of late game Radiance, either get it early or skip it in favor for other DPS items that will transfer to your illusions.


----------



## 13321G4

Do illusions get the passive/health regen from heart? I use a orb 'trick' so my illusions have diffusal blade orb effect and I have lifesteal.

I got satanic because I felt that in a prolonged teamfight heart would break but with satanic I could keep going.

My biggest issue in fights was the heavens halberd stun. (And gem pretty good).

I thought the game was pretty even till I checked the kill score.

I agree with no radiance late but was just wondering, if at that point it might be worth it. I was dodging them so maybe even a little extra split push might help. The mkb accuracy doesn't translate to illusions does it?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Do illusions get the passive/health regen from heart? I use a orb 'trick' so my illusions have diffusal blade orb effect and I have lifesteal.
> 
> I got satanic because I felt that in a prolonged teamfight heart would break but with satanic I could keep going.
> 
> My biggest issue in fights was the heavens halberd stun. (And gem pretty good).
> 
> I thought the game was pretty even till I checked the kill score.
> 
> I agree with no radiance late but was just wondering, if at that point it might be worth it. I was dodging them so maybe even a little extra split push might help. The mkb accuracy doesn't translate to illusions does it?


HoT doesn't give your illusions passive regen - but it does make your illusions more tanky.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Do illusions get the passive/health regen from heart? I use a orb 'trick' so my illusions have diffusal blade orb effect and I have lifesteal.
> 
> I got satanic because I felt that in a prolonged teamfight heart would break but with satanic I could keep going.
> 
> My biggest issue in fights was the heavens halberd stun. (And gem pretty good).
> 
> I thought the game was pretty even till I checked the kill score.
> 
> I agree with no radiance late but was just wondering, if at that point it might be worth it. I was dodging them so maybe even a little extra split push might help. The mkb accuracy doesn't translate to illusions does it?


Illusions won't get the life regen but they'll be tankier with a HoT than a Satanic. Raw damage buffs won't transfer to illusions so that makes Satanic a bit weaker on PL.

I find Satanic less reliable than HoT for PL since you're melee.

If it goes late game, I rather just grab a Daed. Illusions can crit (just the reduced damage but its a percentage buff) vs a late Radiance with flat damage.

Truestrike follows the illusions but the +damage doesn't for MKB.

I rarely stack Orbs and Skadi is the only item I think is worth it. PL just has too many items that he can use.

I don't know how that game went down. Try to pinpoint when your team started falling apart and see if any other item choices would have helped your team more.

With your team trailing by that much, I doubt any item build would have saved you.

How did Lina feed that much and still farm up Aghs?


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Do illusions get the passive/health regen from heart? I use a orb 'trick' so my illusions have diffusal blade orb effect and I have lifesteal.
> 
> I got satanic because I felt that in a prolonged teamfight heart would break but with satanic I could keep going.
> 
> My biggest issue in fights was the heavens halberd stun. (And gem pretty good).
> 
> I thought the game was pretty even till I checked the kill score.
> 
> I agree with no radiance late but was just wondering, if at that point it might be worth it. I was dodging them so maybe even a little extra split push might help. The mkb accuracy doesn't translate to illusions does it?
> 
> 
> 
> HoT doesn't give your illusions passive regen - but it does make your illusions more tanky.
Click to expand...

More so than a satanic does? Correct me if I'm wrong but Illusions only keep the strength based health boost.

>goes check the stats on Heart and Satanic

Ok so apparently Heart is 40 extra strength whilst Satanic is 'only' 25. That is a significant difference. Will refrain from building Satanic from now on...

Is Skadi a good item on item on PL? (say instead of the MKB?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Do illusions get the passive/health regen from heart? I use a orb 'trick' so my illusions have diffusal blade orb effect and I have lifesteal.
> 
> I got satanic because I felt that in a prolonged teamfight heart would break but with satanic I could keep going.
> 
> My biggest issue in fights was the heavens halberd stun. (And gem pretty good).
> 
> I thought the game was pretty even till I checked the kill score.
> 
> I agree with no radiance late but was just wondering, if at that point it might be worth it. I was dodging them so maybe even a little extra split push might help. The mkb accuracy doesn't translate to illusions does it?
> 
> 
> 
> Illusions won't get the life regen but they'll be tankier with a HoT than a Satanic. Raw damage buffs won't transfer to illusions so that makes Satanic a bit weaker on PL.
> 
> I find Satanic less reliable than HoT for PL since you're melee.
> 
> If it goes late game, I rather just grab a Daed. Illusions can crit (just the reduced damage but its a percentage buff) vs a late Radiance with flat damage.
> 
> Truestrike follows the illusions but the +damage doesn't for MKB.
> 
> I rarely stack Orbs and Skadi is the only item I think is worth it. PL just has too many items that he can use.
> 
> I don't know how that game went down. Try to pinpoint when your team started falling apart and see if any other item choices would have helped your team more.
> 
> With your team trailing by that much, I doubt any item build would have saved you.
> 
> How did Lina feed that much and still farm up Aghs?
Click to expand...

She ulted AM who was on a streak. Also no wards.

Yeh, it's more for future reference, the game was as over as it could get. Only hope was a full on base race, which I might have won. But since they caught me and I was on the sidelines for 2 minutes the game was over.

How does Skadi stack? Do you get diffusal's manaburn and Skadi's slow? Or only one or the other?

Also I thought illusions don't crit. They do the animation but the damage isn't there.

Just read up and Skadi & diffusal can't stack. You could however set it up that your hero has Skadi UAM and your illusion diffusal right?

Using this:
http://gfycat.com/VapidAgitatedCat


----------



## EPiiKK

I wonder if there were any good players here that would like to watch my 3kmmr replays and point out some stuff i could improve on?
Im trying to get as good as i can in this game and i have all the time in the world, but i could use some pointers.
Also what kind of practice do you recommend?
I always try to watch some interesting replays of mine and think what im doing good and bad, i also watch pro matches and i practice last hitting with many heroes a lot.
Thanks


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> More so than a satanic does? Correct me if I'm wrong but Illusions only keep the strength based health boost.
> 
> Also I thought illusions don't crit. They do the animation but the damage isn't there.


Illusions benefit from flat health increases. Also, they can proc critical strikes, but the red number is shown before illusion damage reduction is calculated, giving the impression that they are dealing too much damage.

Information here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I wonder if there were any good players here that would like to watch my 3kmmr replays and point out some stuff i could improve on?


I don't claim to be good; if you welcome comments add me here and I can share my thoughts on your games.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Illusions benefit from flat health increases. Also, they can proc critical strikes, but the red number is shown before illusion damage reduction is calculated, giving the impression that they are dealing too much damage.
> 
> Information here.
> I don't claim to be good; if you welcome comments add me here and I can share my thoughts on your games.


You have 2K+ Hours. Even if you suck at playing you know Dota. Usually i would help people with heros i am good with.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You have 2K+ Hours. Even if you suck at playing you know Dota. Usually i would help people with heros i am good with.


I queue comfortably in unranked with players who rank 4-5k, but I'm very harsh about my own play and don't consider myself a strong player. I'm more than ready to help with almost any hero in the pool, though.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> snip


i can understand where you are coming from with the satanic build but think about it, when against a late game PL, its pretty hard to find the real one. The only 3 ways are

1) you screwed up
2) they have a gem and you dopplewalk in front of them not knowing
3) they have very decent AOE control that can hit all your illusions at the same time and tell the real PL by damage taken

Heart not only gives more HP, it also gives insane regen out of battle. Satanic on the contrary only gives regen during battle. To be honest, if a late game PL can go head to head with the enemy team, he doesn't need a satanic lifesteal, and if he cannot, it would probably be better to go the heart build and play a little more conservative with the real hero.

Heart is a very important core item on PL, even more so than butterfly.

But does skadi work out well? If the game really goes that late as PL, which for me was probably like 2 out of all games ive played with him, I would go double heart and hope that my other teammates can get some work done while they were trying to aim for me. Not sure how a 6th item skadi on PL would work.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I queue comfortably in unranked with players who rank 4-5k, but I'm very harsh about my own play and don't consider myself a strong player. I'm more than ready to help with almost any hero in the pool, though.


What lies!







Walsh is stronk!

Heyo Walsh! Good to see you on the thread again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> But does skadi work out well? If the game really goes that late as PL, which for me was probably like 2 out of all games ive played with him, I would go double heart and hope that my other teammates can get some work done while they were trying to aim for me. Not sure how a 6th item skadi on PL would work.


Let me know if my numbers are wrong.

Heart vs Skadi is a difference of 15 str + 50 hp so 335 HP difference only. Heart's passive doesn't stack so it's 335 HP vs 25 additional AGI (25 DPS on main hero, additional 5 on illusions + attack speed and armor bonuses).

I see it as giving up some EHP for DPS.


----------



## WALSRU

Agreed. If you already have Heart definitely go Skadi next. Super underrated tank item.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Let me know if my numbers are wrong.
> 
> Heart vs Skadi is a difference of 15 str + 50 hp so 335 HP difference only. Heart's passive doesn't stack so it's 335 HP vs 25 additional AGI (25 DPS on main hero, additional 5 on illusions + attack speed and armor bonuses).
> 
> I see it as giving up some EHP for DPS.


I see.....

In that case though I wonder if linkens would do any good on him. Less stat bonus overall, gains a spell dodge once in a while and some consistent regen?

Then again a 6th item linkens sounds incredibly stupid, and the shield is now a bonus that can be passed on from supports


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I see.....
> 
> In that case though I wonder if linkens would do any good on him. Less stat bonus overall, gains a spell dodge once in a while and some consistent regen?
> 
> Then again a 6th item linkens sounds incredibly stupid, and the shield is now a bonus that can be passed on from supports


Linkens on PL? It doesn't even work on his illusions... making it a pointless item for him, even moreso for a 6th slot.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Linkens on PL? It doesn't even work on his illusions... making it a pointless item for him, even moreso for a 6th slot.


Linkens on him can really be frustrating, (not saying its that great but situationally it can work) you finally managed to kill off the illusions and you go to lock him down and...spell block...sucks soo bad.


----------



## 13321G4

I was thinking skadi along side heart.

Heart, butterfly, diffusal, skadi, manta, bot's...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Linkens on PL? It doesn't even work on his illusions... making it a pointless item for him, even moreso for a 6th slot.


As i've said it might not work as the best 6th item on him, but definitely not as bad as you might think.

It doesn't need to work on his illusions. It's hard enough to find the real PL, it can be pretty annoying to have a spell block to go with the dopplewalk. If he's careful enough with a linkens, you might never catch him the entire game even with a gem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I was thinking skadi along side heart.
> 
> Heart, butterfly, diffusal, skadi, manta, bot's...


That's a good build. But make sure you finish the first 3 items as diffusial => manta => heart and then the rest. This order seems to go nice with the flow of most general games.


----------



## scooter.jay

Late last night i saw something that scared me a guy in my teams mmr was 795







Thankfully one on the other team had 888 what is going on with match making lol. It will take me forever to get good enough to stop people feeding early game lol


----------



## Toxsick

Havent seen PL in ages in pubs.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Late last night i saw something that scared me a guy in my teams mmr was 795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully one on the other team had 888 what is going on with match making lol. It will take me forever to get good enough to stop people feeding early game lol


It isn't even that.

With the current MMR system, it just seems to me that the people who have 50% winrate will stay at their initial MMR forever, while the people that have more than 50% winrate will be able to get higher, with the speed of MMR increase to be directly proportional to your winrate %.

Because that's what it is. Winning and losing is now only a fixed gain/loss of MMR (24-26) regardless of what happens within the game, so with your winrate infinitely close to 50%, your MMR will never be able to escape your initial range. So the only way to escape the MMR hell is to reach, and maintain a winrate of at least 51-52%.

For party MMR, you can raise that up a bit by partying with friends' smurf accounts, or friends that have like a really high MMR, and hope that the other team has very even MMR across the whole team so your high MMR friend(s) will dominate the game for you. For solo MMR, I don't think anything will help except to change your play-style into high impact roles.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> As i've said it might not work as the best 6th item on him, but definitely not as bad as you might think.
> 
> It doesn't need to work on his illusions. It's hard enough to find the real PL, it can be pretty annoying to have a spell block to go with the dopplewalk. If he's careful enough with a linkens, you might never catch him the entire game even with a gem.
> That's a good build. But make sure you finish the first 3 items as diffusial => manta => heart and then the rest. This order seems to go nice with the flow of most general games.


Frustrating is not the same as viable. Linkens is a good item generally, but you typically get it for the spell shield. The stats are a really nice byproduct as well, which can be useful for him, but the spell block effect is not necessary for the most part.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> It isn't even that.
> 
> With the current MMR system, it just seems to me that the people who have 50% winrate will stay at their initial MMR forever, while the people that have more than 50% winrate will be able to get higher, with the speed of MMR increase to be directly proportional to your winrate %.
> 
> Because that's what it is. Winning and losing is now only a fixed gain/loss of MMR (24-26) regardless of what happens within the game, so with your winrate infinitely close to 50%, your MMR will never be able to escape your initial range. So the only way to escape the MMR hell is to reach, and maintain a winrate of at least 51-52%.
> 
> For party MMR, you can raise that up a bit by partying with friends' smurf accounts, or friends that have like a really high MMR, and hope that the other team has very even MMR across the whole team so your high MMR friend(s) will dominate the game for you. For solo MMR, I don't think anything will help except to change your play-style into high impact roles.


I have a near to 55% win rate on my own and 60% to 80% with some people i play with atm but lost 8 games straight last couple of days due to mid feeding pudge 5 kills in 8mins and never calling missing things like that. Just going to have to turn into dendi to get myself out of this one lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Frustrating is not the same as viable. Linkens is a good item generally, but you typically get it for the spell shield. The stats are a really nice byproduct as well, which can be useful for him, but the spell block effect is not necessary for the most part.


well, what exactly is "necessary" to be on the very last item that PL would get? Honestly I myself dont know the answer to that question.

Survivability? got heart and manta
Damage? got diffusial manta and butterfly
movespeed? got manta BoT

And that seems to be everything that PL needs.

So if you dont want to stack a 2nd heart, I think linkens is definitely the top 5 options on PL as the last item, even though it's not an end tier item. Not because it is that strong, but because there aren't really that many options around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I have a near to 55% win rate on my own and 60% to 80% with some people i play with atm but lost 8 games straight last couple of days due to mid feeding pudge 5 kills in 8mins and never calling missing things like that. Just going to have to turn into dendi to get myself out of this one lol


8 games? Pssh, with a consistent 55% winrate, you will get over that in no time

Think about this, 55% winrate = 11-9 in every 20 games = a steady gain of 50pts MMR every 20 games


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> And that seems to be everything that PL needs.


One thing I don't see addressed very often is an Abyssal option. Screw the illusions; if you're being forced to manfight a BKB carry then locking him down will be helpful.

Regarding Linken's, I think it has become somewhat of a moot point with spell block becoming shareable. Visual shield or not, semi-coordinated teams will be able to track him through illusions lategame and lock him down. In that case, a shared Linken's would be efficient if PL needs something else to fill his last slot.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I have a near to 55% win rate on my own and 60% to 80% with some people i play with atm but lost 8 games straight last couple of days due to mid feeding pudge 5 kills in 8mins and never calling missing things like that. Just going to have to turn into dendi to get myself out of this one lol


Just got my Team MMR calibrated = 3134 ATM... I see you start playing around 1am PT (my time) I can play a game or two almost every night with you if you need one less known pubber.









Of the 10 calibration games, it was an 8-2 record and of those 8 games was with a friend that plays nothing but Spirit Breaker - about 1000 games of Spirit breaker (His team MMR was 3k, too).


----------



## EPiiKK

My 10 games were all with russian mid or feed people and i went like 2-8...







Now im stuck at 2.7k mmr and cant really go up since i cant win on my own...


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> My 10 games were all with russian mid or feed people and i went like 2-8...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im stuck at 2.7k mmr and cant really go up since i cant win on my own...


Wish i was all the way up there lol


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Just got my Team MMR calibrated = 3134 ATM... I see you start playing around 1am PT (my time) I can play a game or two almost every night with you if you need one less known pubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 10 calibration games, it was an 8-2 record and of those 8 games was with a friend that plays nothing but Spirit Breaker - about 1000 games of Spirit breaker (His team MMR was 3k, too).


If i am online i am happy to play give me a shout


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> It isn't even that.
> 
> With the current MMR system, it just seems to me that the people who have 50% winrate will stay at their initial MMR forever, while the people that have more than 50% winrate will be able to get higher, with the speed of MMR increase to be directly proportional to your winrate %.
> 
> Because that's what it is. Winning and losing is now only a fixed gain/loss of MMR (24-26) regardless of what happens within the game, so with your winrate infinitely close to 50%, your MMR will never be able to escape your initial range. So the only way to escape the MMR hell is to reach, and maintain a winrate of at least 51-52%.
> 
> For party MMR, you can raise that up a bit by partying with friends' smurf accounts, or friends that have like a really high MMR, and hope that the other team has very even MMR across the whole team so your high MMR friend(s) will dominate the game for you. For solo MMR, I don't think anything will help except to change your play-style into high impact roles.


Just have to play mid or high impact offlane/carry to get up. It works all the way up to around 4.5k (at least in USE) where you start getting all the lycan slark ember terrorblade pickers every game and you just have to hope your team has the more OP heroes.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Just have to play mid or high impact offlane/carry to get up. It works all the way up to around 4.5k (at least in USE) where you start getting all the lycan slark ember terrorblade pickers every game and you just have to hope your team has the more OP heroes.


or just go ember mid. cheap hero, cheap game.

x2 Battlefurys ,daedalus,desolater,maelstrom? goodbye enemy team. lol


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> or just go ember mid. cheap hero, cheap game.
> 
> x2 Battlefurys ,daedalus,desolater,maelstrom? goodbye enemy team. lol


Thank-you for the tip... time to MMR grind!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> or just go ember mid. cheap hero, cheap game.
> 
> x2 Battlefurys ,daedalus,desolater,maelstrom? goodbye enemy team. lol


Until you find a guy who rather feed than give you mid...









Harris, think Linkens too weak for the 6th slot. I've gotten it as my 2nd/3rd major item and it works decently. Stats + spellblock if early enough can let you snowball.

Walsh forgot to mention that Illusions can extend your bash with Abyssal. I don't know if you can perma stun but I've come close.

Doc, did we decide on a date for the inhouse? Been a bit crazy with the move.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Until you find a guy who rather feed than give you mid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris, think Linkens too weak for the 6th slot. I've gotten it as my 2nd/3rd major item and it works decently. Stats + spellblock if early enough can let you snowball.
> 
> Walsh forgot to mention that Illusions can extend your bash with Abyssal. I don't know if you can perma stun but I've come close.
> 
> Doc, did we decide on a date for the inhouse? Been a bit crazy with the move.


I've not been around much either I'll post the link here again for a bit then I'll post on Saturday the consensus

so if you've not voted please do so here:

http://www.polleverywhere.com/multiple_choice_polls/QTEdO3Rgpeu3BB3/web

or Click the link in my sig


----------



## HarrisLam

Guys sorry for being awful in those games earlier








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Harris, think Linkens too weak for the 6th slot. I've gotten it as my 2nd/3rd major item and it works decently. Stats + spellblock if early enough can let you snowball.


You serious? It's hard to imagine linkens interrupting the diffusial manta heart combo and still turns out well. He SO needs every piece of the puzzle. Is it after manta?

Meh, linkens probably won't come to mind for me at that stage of the game, but then its not as strong at late late game. Either way it isn't perfect


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Guys sorry for being awful in those games earlier


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Guys sorry for being awful in those games earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You serious? It's hard to imagine linkens interrupting the diffusial manta heart combo and still turns out well. He SO needs every piece of the puzzle. Is it after manta?
> 
> Meh, linkens probably won't come to mind for me at that stage of the game, but then its not as strong at late late game. Either way it isn't perfect


No problem win or lose i would rather play with you than not







Be good to play again work out some good combos







. Just got to get better at sensing 3500mmr lycans lol


----------



## Ramzinho

i am back boys.. drove 2600 KM in 6 days







... let me know if we have an inhouse







... i still wish we have an easter event for OCN.. maybe a small tourney or something.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> No problem win or lose i would rather play with you than not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be good to play again work out some good combos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just got to get better at sensing 3500mmr lycans lol


Nice to play with friends









Don't take the whole MMR thing too seriously. Just from the experience I had with you guys yesterday, I feel like you guys could be in the 3k's as well. And as you can see, as a 3k player I wasn't playing all that smooth either.

Aside from my horrible carry ability yesterday, I think we needed teamwork more than anything else. Often times our thoughts were out of sync, which resulted in 50% of time I charge in 1v4 for no reason and die, and other times you guys fight with them with disadvantages when I wasn't even planing to come (or straight up couldnt come).

though I feel like the last game we had was pretty well executed on our side, was only the AM screwing us up. Next time we play together I think you two should be 1 hard carry and 2 solo mid, and I will be 5 laning with the carry. Then you can be sure that you will at least get some form of support in your games lol


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i am back boys.. drove 2600 KM in 6 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... let me know if we have an inhouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i still wish we have an easter event for OCN.. maybe a small tourney or something.


Set one up. I can't attend but there might be several others who would like to have something too


----------



## mylilpony

nice - offlane void going aghs on BTS right now


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Nice to play with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take the whole MMR thing too seriously. Just from the experience I had with you guys yesterday, I feel like you guys could be in the 3k's as well. And as you can see, as a 3k player I wasn't playing all that smooth either.
> 
> Aside from my horrible carry ability yesterday, I think we needed teamwork more than anything else. Often times our thoughts were out of sync, which resulted in 50% of time I charge in 1v4 for no reason and die, and other times you guys fight with them with disadvantages when I wasn't even planing to come (or straight up couldnt come).
> 
> though I feel like the last game we had was pretty well executed on our side, was only the AM screwing us up. Next time we play together I think you two should be 1 hard carry and 2 solo mid, and I will be 5 laning with the carry. Then you can be sure that you will at least get some form of support in your games lol


Plan what we are going to do a bit better before hand then we should be good







I think we can work it out then the good parts can get better too


----------



## WALSRU

Got to play a little bit on the road yesterday and it was a rusty mess.

I think I played pretty well this game, but we lost quite hard. I think my biggest problem was I should have went Yasha into BKB. If anyone wants to dissect the replay let me know:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/603935625

P.S. I am not a pro TA, but I want to get better at the hero


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Got to play a little bit on the road yesterday and it was a rusty mess.
> 
> I think I played pretty well this game, but we lost quite hard. I think my biggest problem was I should have went Yasha into BKB. If anyone wants to dissect the replay let me know:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/603935625
> 
> I love TA... one of my favourite heroes...
> 
> I thought you guys did pretty well too... that Team fight at the 31min mark when they team wiped you was the turning point.
> 
> *In your match scenario - I would've gone Treads, Wand/drums, Blinkdagger/BKB, then Desolator...* or go treads, wand then blink then try to rush the BKB - mainly because they have an Invoker and Cenateur - they both make your Manta useless because they have AOE spells that can negate your illusions to find which one is real. And since almost every Invoker playing at your level, will go Q/W with EMP taking out your mana.
> If you go with treads you have to get a blink dagger for chasing or escapes, but more so for positioning in a team fight.
> This is a tanky build because your team had no true tank initator to to start a fight and tank hits. For TA, you don't really need to go with damage items early because if you max out Refraction first - that is like a shield for tanking & double damage rune every time you turn it on. With Refraction ON you deal base dmg+80dmg per hit. So at level 5 - if you have 3 points in refraction, 1 point in Meld, and 1 point in Psi Blades you can 1v1 or even 1v2 if you turn on your Refraction 10 to 13 seconds before a fight so you can use Refraction twice during a fight duration. At level 5 If you Refraction then Meld then Hit = base dmg+ 80dmg + 50dmg = she is already hitting like tank with no DMG items at level 5. If you max out Refraction and Meld by level 9/10, her first hit will be 280bonus dmg+ base damge and each hit after will deal 200bonus dmg+base dmg = two or three shot their invoker, tinker, and dazzel. You need at least one level of PSI blades for splash damage. Also note PSI blades deal pure damge - so for example if you hit an illusion that takes 300% damage, if the PSI blade spills over to a hero next that hero will take the same dmg precentage as well... which in your team make up - Lion initiates and tries to stun more than one hero, then you blink in to a flank position so your Refraction/Meld/Psi 1st hit can hit more than one hero. Before your Refraction wears off you will have done your job to position your teams win in that team fight. The only time you don't need blink dagger is if you have Phase boots. I think that #1 MMR guy in Europe says the same thing. I used to go Yasha alot on TA but not anymore - I go with BKB for more survivability because to counter a TA you just need one really good disabler. Once she gets a BKB she can Man up in most fights.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

\double post sorry!.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Walsh forgot to mention that Illusions can extend your bash with Abyssal. I don't know if you can perma stun but I've come close.


I think you are the one who forgot








Quote:


> [Illusions cannot use] Bash, including Monkey King Bar (regardless of what the animation may show)


----------



## WALSRU

Good points Peter, I'm too hung up on race car TA. Especially against that team, there was no chasing just manfights.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I think you are the one who forgot


Thought bash extension was working in Dota 2 but the last time I tested was awhile back.

Does bash extension still work in Dota 1?

Thanks Walsh!


----------



## Jim888

Don't forget to vote for the day that works best for you (link in sig)


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thought bash extension was working in Dota 2 but the last time I tested was awhile back.
> 
> Does bash extension still work in Dota 1?


AFAIK it was silently patched out, likely because it was an artifact from the Warcraft engine.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I started off with Natures profit myself to try and learn jungling. I always recommend starting with that one since you kill 2 birds with one stone by learning how to split push too.


Thanks for this suggestion, I have been working with him and enjoying it a lot. its definitely a crash course in map awareness and controlling other units!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thought bash extension was working in Dota 2 but the last time I tested was awhile back.
> 
> Does bash extension still work in Dota 1?
> 
> Thanks Walsh!


I confirm EF's idea. At least it used to work anyway.

*bash cannot be "initiated" by illusions. But if a bash is triggered by the true hero, and the illusion triggered a bash 0.5 second later, the duration of the true bash will be "extended"*

I never test it myself cuz i dont get bashers on illusion heros, so like EF I can really say if this is still true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> AFAIK it was silently patched out, likely because it was an artifact from the Warcraft engine.


ah, i hate stuff like this

Every patch note was literally as long as a kid's story book, you would think that they would have told us everything right? What's the point of not telling us if they're taking something out of the game so it's not going to exist anymore?


----------



## redalert




----------



## HarrisLam

if i pulled that off myself i'd need to like pause afterwards and change mah pants


----------



## redalert




----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


i have no clue how TA didnt kill invoker.


----------



## Jim888

*IN HOUSE!*

ok we had a total of 17 people vote and 9 of you said Friday May 9th worked best (June 6th and July 11th both were tied with 4 apiece)

so here is the sign up I put up the MMR for people to put what they are (though if your like me I've not played enough since the implementation of it to have a ranking (only played 1 solo match as mostly when I stack they dont wanna play ranked and I dont often play solo)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5

sign up here so we know who to expect and when

last time it seemed like 9pm EDT worked best for everyone but I should be on from ~8pm on


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> *IN HOUSE!*
> 
> ok we had a total of 17 people vote and 9 of you said Friday May 9th worked best (June 6th and July 11th both were tied with 4 apiece)
> 
> so here is the sign up I put up the MMR for people to put what they are (though if your like me I've not played enough since the implementation of it to have a ranking (only played 1 solo match as mostly when I stack they dont wanna play ranked and I dont often play solo)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5
> 
> sign up here so we know who to expect and when
> 
> last time it seemed like 9pm EDT worked best for everyone but I should be on from ~8pm on


Put in my details time not so much of an issue as have no job atm


----------



## Jim888

so I guess I missed the part where I cant post external links in my sig

so I'll just post the link here

sign up for the inhouse
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5


----------



## mylilpony

I'm glad i switched from support...

wraith king is pretty fun right now, you just run at people and get kills. Sniper is super annoying though- I went blademail heart and he couldn't really do much. He doesn't lane well against slark though, and invokers that go EMP and necro3 and silencer are the only heroes i've had a lot of trouble with ( i mean besides when my team loses all their lanes).


Also the ocn inhouse doc says Sep 7th?


----------



## Timeofdoom

I love terrorblade. I generelly dont sit well with many carries after 6.80, but terror is so much fun. Just had a pentakill 40 mins in against a pudge, very farmed lycan + BH + natures prophet and a CM. I basically always go radiance and then just explode outta nowhere at the 22-25 min mark.
Ended with 18/2/10, 479 last hits, 750+ gold/min and 680 xp/min.
Feels good man.









EDIT: we won btw.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> I love terrorblade. I generelly dont sit well with many carries after 6.80, but terror is so much fun. Just had a pentakill 40 mins in against a pudge, very farmed lycan + BH + natures prophet and a CM. I basically always go radiance and then just explode outta nowhere at the 22-25 min mark.
> Ended with 18/2/10, 479 last hits, 750+ gold/min and 680 xp/min.
> Feels good man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: we won btw.


I've been afraid of touching tb, since you really need safe farm and you have to rely on your supports to make it happen, if the enemy knows how to contest your farm and gank you. I cant trust them at my rank because 50% of supports i play with do something stupid like steal farm so they can rush their upgraded boots for nothing...


----------



## Jim888

*IN HOUSE!*

ok we had a total of 17 people vote and 9 of you said Friday May 9th worked best (June 6th and July 11th both were tied with 4 apiece)

so here is the sign up I put up the MMR for people to put what they are (though if your like me I've not played enough since the implementation of it to have a ranking (only played 1 solo match as mostly when I stack they dont wanna play ranked and I dont often play solo)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5

sign up here so we know who to expect and when

last time it seemed like 9pm EDT worked best for everyone but I should be on from ~8pm on


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I've been afraid of touching tb, since you really need safe farm and you have to rely on your supports to make it happen, if the enemy knows how to contest your farm and gank you. I cant trust them at my rank because 50% of supports i play with do something stupid like steal farm so they can rush their upgraded boots for nothing...


Yeah that can be troublesome. But I've learned that with a keen instinct for danger, you can do pretty well on him. He's very squishy (less than 500 hp at start), yes, but getting an illusion up as first skill helps that, since enemies may try and go for it first, giving their aggression away.
I had a solo offlane match as terrorblade as well, vs a CM and a centaur, but I still got to farm pretty decently (also with the help of the illusion).


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Yeah that can be troublesome. But I've learned that with a keen instinct for danger, you can do pretty well on him. He's very squishy (less than 500 hp at start), yes, but getting an illusion up as first skill helps that, since enemies may try and go for it first, giving their aggression away.
> I had a solo offlane match as terrorblade as well, vs a CM and a centaur, but I still got to farm pretty decently (also with the help of the illusion).


True, game sense is everything! You could even scout with the illusion i believe.


----------



## Masked

So, my ranked experience is really kind of garbage.

2100 rating...Had 4 games of 0 communication by other people...2 games where guys afk'd and dc'd...4 decent games, 2 were wins.

I feel like people are dumber in ranked games.

A lot dumber.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, my ranked experience is really kind of garbage.
> 
> 2100 rating...Had 4 games of 0 communication by other people...2 games where guys afk'd and dc'd...4 decent games, 2 were wins.
> 
> I feel like people are dumber in ranked games.
> 
> A lot dumber.


This is why I do not do ranked solo very often. I tend to party up with at least one other person, and do ranked that way. Otherwise, unless your rating is really high, the solo ranked is not very enjoyable.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> This is why I do not do ranked solo very often. I tend to party up with at least one other person, and do ranked that way. Otherwise, unless your rating is really high, the solo ranked is not very enjoyable.


It's really not. Makes me sad in my pants.

*Also ***Public Service Announcement***

Also got an email back from a buddy of mine @ Valve in regards to the language situation that we discussed a page/2 ago.

It seems that Valve's stance on the language "barriers", is that verbal communication, ranked or otherwise, is largely unnecessary because even though you select "English only" if there aren't enough people in that queue, it opens the pool based on ping.

So my theory-crafting was mostly "right"...If you don't get a game within the first minute of queuing, you get bounced to the "Spanish/Russian/etc pool". Thus some of you that select "English only" are getting Russian, etc; because they're on the Eastern table...

This is done in an effort to get you a faster game...So reporting people for speaking a different language when you've selected "English only" is a waste of your report points considering it's going to happen irregardless of what you OR they pick.

Ignorance is not bliss in a world where Valve actually makes your choices for you!

This is your public service announcement.*


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> It's really not. Makes me sad in my pants.
> 
> *Also ***Public Service Announcement***
> 
> Also got an email back from a buddy of mine @ Valve in regards to the language situation that we discussed a page/2 ago.
> 
> It seems that Valve's stance on the language "barriers", is that verbal communication, ranked or otherwise, is largely unnecessary because even though you select "English only" if there aren't enough people in that queue, it opens the pool based on ping.
> 
> So my theory-crafting was mostly "right"...If you don't get a game within the first minute of queuing, you get bounced to the "Spanish/Russian/etc pool". Thus some of you that select "English only" are getting Russian, etc; because they're on the Eastern table...
> 
> This is done in an effort to get you a faster game...So reporting people for speaking a different language when you've selected "English only" is a waste of your report points considering it's going to happen irregardless of what you OR they pick.
> 
> Ignorance is not bliss in a world where Valve actually makes your choices for you!
> 
> This is your public service announcement.*


They should make an option. Option one is faster que times with questionable languages if the search goes over a minute, and option two would be a longer que time, but you will definitely get the language of your choice.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> They should make an option. Option one is faster que times with questionable languages if the search goes over a minute, and option two would be a longer que time, but you will definitely get the language of your choice.


I'm not disagreeing with that...What I disagreed with (at the time) was that reporting people for not speaking English in an "English only" game was very ignorant and stupid because they most likely didn't have control over the pooling and they got snagged due to the Seattle routing table.

Come to find out, it's not actually the table, itself, it's a decision the pooling server makes based on ping. So if you queue up and there are no english speakers, it just grabs whoever it can. Thus, the plethora of Russians.

In regards to Valve, we all know it is what it is and it's going to stay that way so...If I were you //all// I'd stop reporting people based on speaking a different language because there's nothing they, nor you, can do to remedy that situation. So, I'm not saying it doesn't suck but, I am saying, it is what it is.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> They should make an option. Option one is faster que times with questionable languages if the search goes over a minute, and option two would be a longer que time, but you will definitely get the language of your choice.


There are already language abusers in the high mmr brackets (you and your friends all set language filter, queue at same time, get matched on the same team) so i doubt this will happen. I mean this is above 5k where there are fewer players to queue with, I doubt this works as well below that.

Also running into a lot of MMR abusers now- this weekend I ran into 5 3stacks with 2 players at around 4.6-4.8, and a 3rd player 1k below them, giving me teammates of 4k to balance it out, it was awful.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> There are already language abusers in the high mmr brackets (you and your friends all set language filter, queue at same time, get matched on the same team) so i doubt this will happen. I mean this is above 5k where there are fewer players to queue with, I doubt this works as well below that.
> 
> Also running into a lot of MMR abusers now- this weekend I ran into 5 3stacks with 2 players at around 4.6-4.8, and a 3rd player 1k below them, giving me teammates of 4k to balance it out, it was awful.


I just addressed this above.

While there are //some// people that "abuse" the filters, it's a random selection.

If you only have 2 people who have "filtered" english only and within 2 minutes you do not get a group, it automatically removes the filter to get you a game.

So it's not abuse for the sake of abuse, it's a function of the game.

If you get into that game and there is purposeful communication abuse, okay...But, reporting someone for speaking Spanish/Russian/Japanese in an "english only" game is a 100% waste of a report since it's highly possible you'll legitimately be placed with non-english speakers.

In English, selecting the "english only" filter, is useless because in order to get you a faster, "fairer" game, the filter is completely bypassed.


----------



## mylilpony

They
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I just addressed this above.
> 
> While there are //some// people that "abuse" the filters, it's a random selection.
> 
> If you only have 2 people who have "filtered" english only and within 2 minutes you do not get a group, it automatically removes the filter to get you a game.
> 
> So it's not abuse for the sake of abuse, it's a function of the game.
> 
> If you get into that game and there is purposeful communication abuse, okay...But, reporting someone for speaking Spanish/Russian/Japanese in an "english only" game is a 100% waste of a report since it's highly possible you'll legitimately be placed with non-english speakers.
> 
> In English, selecting the "english only" filter, is useless because in order to get you a faster, "fairer" game, the filter is completely bypassed.


Yeah I don't condone reporting players based on their ability to speak English, it's silly. Just noting the abuse that is already in place.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I just addressed this above.
> 
> While there are //some// people that "abuse" the filters, it's a random selection.
> 
> If you only have 2 people who have "filtered" english only and within 2 minutes you do not get a group, it automatically removes the filter to get you a game.
> 
> So it's not abuse for the sake of abuse, it's a function of the game.
> 
> If you get into that game and there is purposeful communication abuse, okay...But, reporting someone for speaking Spanish/Russian/Japanese in an "english only" game is a 100% waste of a report since it's highly possible you'll legitimately be placed with non-english speakers.
> 
> In English, selecting the "english only" filter, is useless because in order to get you a faster, "fairer" game, the filter is completely bypassed.


Yeah, I do not report people just because they do not speak English, I tend to report the ones who yell "FOOKING NOOBS" all game, and swear and cuss everyone on the team out even though they do not speak the language, and they are the ones feeding all game. I have met many players who do not speak English, yet they played well, and we were able to communicate together.

Oh yeah, and being able to speak Russian really helps out a lot.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Welll... that explains why lately I've been getting qued with "Chinese" only players in solo que on USA West servers... I understand Chinese but can't speak back...


----------



## Swisser

I really want to work some more on my ESO character but it's always "one more game" of DOTA...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How does ranked system work? Does MMR have do anything with previous wins? Could a person with 10 games go after ranked games and get 10 wins and get high MMR and play in theory with people that have 1000 games + with similar MMR?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How does ranked system work? Does MMR have do anything with previous wins? Could a person with 10 games go after ranked games and get 10 wins and get high MMR and play in theory with people that have 1000 games + with similar MMR?


During Calibration of my two accounts these were my results:
it is based on your actions, stats, Damage given, GPM, wards purchased/place, etc in the game. Basically your impact on the overall outcome of each game.

On my nixeus account I went 8-2 (could've went undefeated but was LOL for two of them) and I got about a 3100 MMR...

My real account I had 6 wins and 4 losses and I got a 3500 MMR.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> During Calibration of my two accounts these were my results:
> it is based on your actions, stats, Damage given, GPM, wards purchased/place, etc in the game. Basically your impact on the overall outcome of each game.
> 
> On my nixeus account I went 8-2 (could've went undefeated but was LOL for two of them) and I got about a 3100 MMR...
> 
> My real account I had 6 wins and 4 losses and I got a 3500 MMR.


What do you have to do to get 5K MMR? I know i am not that level but i feel like if i go for 3K level i will be stuck there forever because of the 50% Rule Valve strongly presses.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do you have to do to get 5K MMR? I know i am not that level but i feel like if i go for 3K level i will be stuck there forever because of the 50% Rule Valve strongly presses.


If you MMR farm to get 5K MMR, you will eventually drop back to your "REAL" MMR after about 50 or so games... if you don't have time there are people out there selling "Farmed" 5K MMR accounts if you know where to look.

Because at the 5K level, your mechanics/skills are magnified and one weak link may cause the downfall of the whole team.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I just addressed this above.
> 
> While there are //some// people that "abuse" the filters, it's a random selection.
> 
> If you only have 2 people who have "filtered" english only and within 2 minutes you do not get a group, it automatically removes the filter to get you a game.
> 
> So it's not abuse for the sake of abuse, it's a function of the game.
> 
> If you get into that game and there is purposeful communication abuse, okay...But, reporting someone for speaking Spanish/Russian/Japanese in an "english only" game is a 100% waste of a report since it's highly possible you'll legitimately be placed with non-english speakers.
> 
> In English, selecting the "english only" filter, is useless because in order to get you a faster, "fairer" game, the filter is completely bypassed.


Think Spam talking about something else.

MMR abuse via Language/Location filters is pretty easy just tedious. I got my alts to face off each other within 15 mins when testing.

The other "abuse" is team stacking with vastly different MMR. It's not technically abuse but I haven't seen a balanced game when this happens.

Filters seem to work for me. I've waited multiple 2+ mins and always ended up in the server I picked.

Wonder how much a 5k MMR account goes for...


----------



## redalert

http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/news/27460-longest-game-record-broken-yet-again-in-fragbite-masters-2014


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Filters seem to work for me. I've waited multiple 2+ mins and always ended up in the server I picked.


I still end up in the server I selected but I think that after 1 min it starts searching other language selections

btw dont forget to sign up for the upcomming inhouse if you havn't yet

May 9th!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> During Calibration of my two accounts these were my results:
> it is based on your actions, stats, Damage given, GPM, wards purchased/place, etc in the game. Basically your impact on the overall outcome of each game.
> 
> On my nixeus account I went 8-2 (could've went undefeated but was LOL for two of them) and I got about a 3100 MMR...
> 
> My real account I had 6 wins and 4 losses and I got a 3500 MMR.


I can only wish ranked games account for those aspects AFTER calibration as well.

I think it also depends on your hidden MMR before the 10 buffer games. That could partially explain why your real account still has a higher MMR after those 10 matches.

I myself also went 8-2 with my real account, and among those 8 wins, at least 5 of them was me having absolute domination. My MMR after the 10 matches was 3500.

I can only imagine how awful my hidden MMR was before that


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How does ranked system work? Does MMR have do anything with previous wins? Could a person with 10 games go after ranked games and get 10 wins and get high MMR and play in theory with people that have 1000 games + with similar MMR?


You need ~150 games to be able to participate in ranked games. Your "starting" MMR in your first game of ranked is based on your unranked hidden MMR. During the calibration period, the MMR changes are supposedly much higher than after the calibration period - think 50+ MMR difference per game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do you have to do to get 5K MMR? I know i am not that level but i feel like if i go for 3K level i will be stuck there forever because of the 50% Rule Valve strongly presses.


There is no 50% rule. It will only match based on your MMR. If you're hitting 50% win rate it's because your MMR is correct.


----------



## mylilpony

There are lots of players in the 5k range who play nothing but Slark TB Lycan Phoenix Ember but are awful players, so with a combo of that and language filter abuse it seems like it's doable. Just play mid , offlane, or carry and will your team to victory.


----------



## exodus1500

So, would it be viable to stop/reset your game search after 55 seconds or so?

I had the worst group I have ever played with, all were spanish speaking, and while jungling with NP, all they did was continuously ping my location the whole game, like I shouldnt have ever been there. Lost with kills slightly lopsided at 70-10. The next game I reset the search before the one minute mark a couple times and had a very close, fun, english spoken game. Too small of a sample size to see if if counters getting paired with people you cant talk with.

One of them did know enough english to tell me "you are stupid you understand" haha


----------



## redalert




----------



## Jim888

IN house sign up for a new page

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5

we've got 10 so far (and usually a few show up who havent signed up)


----------



## Peter Nixeus

After calibration my team MMR was 3100 - won 7 of my last 8 ranked games and now at 3300 queing with people that had lower MMR than me = Road to 4K!!









My DOTABUFF:

http://dotabuff.com/players/130688022


----------



## 13321G4

Highest level opponent was 14 IIRC.

We (I) then threw the game because I (we) wanted it to end. Turns out that shadow blade duel is pretty strong and just being 2 and half rax up isn't enough motivation to get out. ;-;

I feel like a idiot now, why didn't I get a bkb... Sigh.


----------



## 13321G4

Come on whisper what it is you want,
You aint never had a friend like me!


----------



## redalert

FYI StarLadder 9 LAN Finals start on Thursday ends on Sunday









Group A: Empire, Alliance, DK, & MVP.Phoenix
Group B: iG, EG, Na'Vi, & RoX.KiS


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> FYI StarLadder 9 LAN Finals start on Thursday ends on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group A: Empire, Alliance, DK, & MVP.Phoenix
> Group B: iG, EG, Na'Vi, & RoX.KiS


cant wait for this

EG + EE SAMA GONNA HANDLE THIS


----------



## 50shadesofray

Any one have any ideas on how to get dota to run with 3 screens and not look crazy as F


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Any one have any ideas on how to get dota to run with 3 screens and not look crazy as F


Eyefinity give the whol "Fisheye" effect I'm guessing Nvidia's version does the same thing, I've not seen a fix for it. (Though I've not really looked in about 8 weeks)

oh and dont forget to sign up for the inhouse!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Eyefinity give the whol "Fisheye" effect I'm guessing Nvidia's version does the same thing, I've not seen a fix for it. (Though I've not really looked in about 8 weeks)
> 
> oh and dont forget to sign up for the inhouse!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5


no my hud is wayyyy too damn big


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> no my hud is wayyyy too damn big


oh yeah I forgot about that...its been like that for about 2 years, guessing no fix insight. I check every few months hoping they'll fix it but it hasn't happend yet


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> no my hud is wayyyy too damn big


Try triple monitor in portrait mode.

Unless Valve changed their stance, only the usual aspect ratios are supported.

Supposedly it's to keep the game fair. Higher FOV can be a huge advantage.

Triple monitor used to work (in closed beta) but than Valve borked it.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Try triple monitor in portrait mode.
> 
> Unless Valve changed their stance, only the usual aspect ratios are supported.
> 
> Supposedly it's to keep the game fair. Higher FOV can be a huge advantage.
> 
> Triple monitor used to work (in closed beta) but than Valve borked it.


yeah It was one of the patches about this time in 2012 (I think) that messed up the hud on triple monitors

btw ef I dont see you on the In house list...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yeah It was one of the patches about this time in 2012 (I think) that messed up the hud on triple monitors
> 
> btw ef I dont see you on the In house list...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5


Done.










Ramz sign up!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest level opponent was 14 IIRC.
> 
> We (I) then threw the game because I (we) wanted it to end. Turns out that shadow blade duel is pretty strong and just being 2 and half rax up isn't enough motivation to get out. ;-;
> 
> I feel like a idiot now, why didn't I get a bkb... Sigh.


are you talking about Legion commander's ultimate? If you are, it goes through BKB. (of course, BKB will help you against other bullcrap they try to throw at you while you were taunted)

Who exactly do they have in the team? I mean with 2.5 lanes of rax down and all of yours up (I assume, at least before you started losing), its very very, I mean VERY hard to throw unless you throw bodies at ONLY the remaining lane. There are just so many ways to do it, even ways that should have been bad, but made not so bad because you have that many raxes down...


----------



## Sunz

signed for the inhouse


----------



## Atham

Single draft first play on Medusa. 971XP/min. No midas.



EDIT: How do I make the image bigger?


----------



## redalert

The full image is there when someone clicks on the image and picks original size it comes up bigger


----------



## ZealotKi11er

EG are surprising me. They really need a carry like EE. Their stand in was good but he never played Hard Carry heros. Thats last game with [A].


----------



## redalert

The 2 teams I wanted to see were EG and Empire. Empire the best team during 6.80 patch but havent won any tourneys that had any of the bigger name teams in it. EG basically playing NA/SA teams and very matches versus EU teams. EG and DK playing the best dota so far. Empire subpar considering how dominate they have been the past 2 months.

The Alliance vs EG game 2 was amazing a must watch for anyone who has not seen it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The 2 teams I wanted to see were EG and Empire. Empire the best team during 6.80 patch but havent won any tourneys that had any of the bigger name teams in it. EG basically playing NA/SA teams and very matches versus EU teams. EG and DK playing the best dota so far. Empire subpar considering how dominate they have been the past 2 months.
> 
> The Alliance vs EG game 2 was amazing a must watch for anyone who has not seen it.


Yeah. Its crazy how EG can stand up to Alliance. RTZ and EE are master pub players and probably have faced more stupid situations then Alliance.


----------



## 13321G4

It's amazing how [A] managed to turn the game around. Sick combo from the EG 'supports' was so devasting.

The stolen int on EGM, so powerful.

Also seeing how destructive DK are versus EG, the only other team not to drop a game. Must be very demoralising for every other team.

Inb4 DK clean sweeps the tourney.

Loving the plays so far!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> It's amazing how [A] managed to turn the game around. Sick combo from the EG 'supports' was so devasting.
> 
> The stolen int on EGM, so powerful.
> 
> Also seeing how destructive DK are versus EG, the only other team not to drop a game. Must be very demoralising for every other team.
> 
> Inb4 DK clean sweeps the tourney.
> 
> Loving the plays so far!


DK a team made up of players from best of Asia vs EG made up of losers of NA.
They try to hard. The fact that they can play so many heros shows that. I remember ICEICEICE used to stream. He also used to say how much he used to practice with his old team.
TI4 will show which team is really best. Alliance is weak right now and so is Navi. You cant expect other teams to beat DK.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> It's amazing how *******************


Yoyoyo spoiler dude spoiler


----------



## 13321G4

Woops sorry, that was selfish









Zealot,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



you think DK is going to take the tourney in a clean sweep?


----------



## mylilpony

Just want to point out that DK picked void midas aghs and everyone is raving about it


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Just want to point out that DK picked void midas aghs and everyone is raving about it


Lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

DK too strong. Navi and Alliance have to get their act together.


----------



## WALSRU

My [A] team (yes I root for them ever since it was NTH and I have stuck with them since their post Ti3 troubles) showed a glimmer of hope at Starladder. They hung with the best but made some clutch mistakes, particularly around the rosh pit. More bootcamping and I think they will be a contender.

Man I am hype for Ti4!! Bring back East vs West!!

P.S. What's the chance we get 6.81 before the International? What changes would you like to see? Personally I think small decrease on Lycan wolves regen, cooldown increase on lvl 3 Naga song. Something needs done about Ember, maybe reduce bonus damage on Fist slightly.

Also, anyone have an opinion on if Terrorblade, Phoenix, and Earth Spirit are CM ready?


----------



## redalert

Phoenix currently is the only one of the 3 that is in CM in Dota 1. Im expecting nerfs to Terrorblade and Phoenix before they get into CM in Dota 2. Earth Spirit is most likely gonna get buffed/reworked again. Legion Commander might be the next hero added to CM.

FYI Fnatic vs Duza are playing ESL One Qualifier right now and Notail Meepo


----------



## HarrisLam

I want a nerf on invoker. That's all I want


----------



## redalert

EMP nerf?


----------



## WALSRU

Oh yeah, two other 6.81 wishlists -

Invoker - EMP damage back to old MP amounts

Terrorblade - Reflection slow duration scales with levels 2/3/4/5. Metamorphosis bonus damage 20/30/45/60, cd reduced to 120.

Maybe to compensate, reduce cd on Conjure Image to 10-12 seconds to give him one more illusion max. Reduce illusion damage from 60% to 50%.

What do I know, just theorycrafting a bit. I'm of the opinion he would be a ridiculous pick in CM as he is right now.


----------



## HarrisLam

not only the EMP, but also ghost walk (is that what its called)

I dont personally play invoker so I'm not familar with him, but I believe in the later levels of his invis skill, it actually buffs his movespeed by a significant amount?

I understand that he takes a lot of APM and finger-coordination to play, but he definitely does not deserve a clinkz-quality-windwalk with such raw output/control from his spells


----------



## redalert

Ghost Walk

Slow Radius: 400
Slows Enemy (based on Quas level): 20% / 25% / 30% / 35% / 40% / 45% / 50%
Self Speed Change (based on Wex level): -30% / -20% / -10% / 0% / 10% / 20% / 30%
Duration: 100


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Ghost Walk
> 
> Slow Radius: 400
> Slows Enemy (based on Quas level): 20% / 25% / 30% / 35% / 40% / 45% / 50%
> Self Speed Change (based on Wex level): -30% / -20% / -10% / 0% / 10% / 20% / 30%
> Duration: 100


Ya went to search for it afterwards. Thanks for posting though.

So like....Assuming all heros were at 360 movespeed, at both full levels, invoker will receive a 100-ish movespeed bonus while the enemies around suffers -180. That is too good to be true. True sight or not, as long as theres no stun lock he's gone for good.


----------



## evilferret

Quas/Wex didn't show up much in Starladder. I think there was only 2 Quas/Wex Invokers.

As Sun knows I never have mana so I laugh at EMP.









Link for Inhouse signup.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5

Walrus sign up!

Doc, I fixed the dates but can you double check.


----------



## Atham

I was thinking about trying to learn how to play Pudge. Any good guides or something on him?


----------



## EPiiKK

Maybe watch dendi play
Dont wanna sound like a fanboy but he is considered one of the best


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I was thinking about trying to learn how to play Pudge. Any good guides or something on him?


I normally use DOTA Fire... but every match is situational... for skill builds you want to max meat hook first, then Rot with the respective ultimates as soon as possible. Flesh heap can be skill later and any kills you get earlier will automaticall added as bonus strength total (even though you haven't skilled flesh heap earlier). For item builds get regen items such as urn and pipe. Everything else is situational.


----------



## redalert

Pudge normal skill build is level 1 rot and then max hook, rot and then flesheap. Most common items bottle, urn, force staff blink. Now for boots it varies some people will stay with brown boots until later in the game and upgraded to boots of travel. Most people get phase boots but arcane does help since he has mana issues just comes down to what your comfortable with it. Grabbing a cloak early helps with the rot damage and can always build into a hood of defiance or pipe later.


----------



## scooter.jay

Just had a game with a new grade of noob lol. Tb & pudge shouting report cm for no ulti







Just because i did not skill at lvl6 waited till lvl9 i am the noob well ok boys







At my mmr every game brings a new grade of ****** lol

http://dotabuff.com/matches/621532658

Still won the game so no report lol


----------



## evilferret

Rot first is more of a mid thing. It helps secure CS.

Pudge really needs his levels more than items.

I need to start practicing forcestaff combos. I'm so bad with pushing enemies into skill shots.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Just had a game with a new grade of noob lol. Tb & pudge shouting report cm for no ulti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because i did not skill at lvl6 waited till lvl9 i am the noob well ok boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my mmr every game brings a new grade of ****** lol
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/621532658
> 
> Still won the game so no report lol


Some people get freezing field at level 6 some dont. Im not sure why they were screaming about reporting you, the lineup the other team had they could cancel it pretty easy anyway which seems to happen 90% of the time anyone uses freezing field.


----------



## evilferret

But the potential rampage! Carry Maiden FTW!

IMO get Freezing field at 6 if you're keeping up with enemy XP or skip till later. Her ult is stronger earlier when the enemy has lower health/less items.

I rather force out a stun/silence on CM and her ult bumps her up in kill priority.

Also it's fun when you have teammates Forcestaffing you around while you're ulting.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Just had a game with a new grade of noob lol. Tb & pudge shouting report cm for no ulti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because i did not skill at lvl6 waited till lvl9 i am the noob well ok boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my mmr every game brings a new grade of ****** lol
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/621532658
> 
> Still won the game so no report lol


LOL... I normally don't get freezing field until Level 10 or 11 and had a 85% win rate with CM until yesterday.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I tried to play Centaur offlane and boy it was so hard. Watching DK play him i though about giving it a try. They got some skill.


----------



## evilferret

https://twitter.com/LDdota/status/458411878646292481

It's happening!









Hopefully.

Also 6.81 might be sooner than we thought. The closed test Dota version got updated recently, we'll see what got added when the changes get added to general test.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> https://twitter.com/LDdota/status/458411878646292481
> 
> It's happening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully.
> 
> Also 6.81 might be sooner than we thought. The closed test Dota version got updated recently, we'll see what got added when the changes get added to general test.


I never played Dota 1 so i dont understand much how the updates work but right now the idea i to port all heros and balance the game. Once you balance the game what will happen. A lot of team seem to sprout based on patch changes and then fall o other teams in new patch.

It makes Dota 2 teams inconstant. Also once all Dota 1 heros are ported will they start to makes new heros? Did that happen in Dota 1?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I never played Dota 1 so i dont understand much how the updates work but right now the idea i to port all heros and balance the game. Once you balance the game what will happen. A lot of team seem to sprout based on patch changes and then fall o other teams in new patch.
> 
> It makes Dota 2 teams inconstant. Also once all Dota 1 heros are ported will they start to makes new heros? Did that happen in Dota 1?


Dota 2 updates a bit different. There's a super secret closed test client, closed test client, general test client (everybody has access to this via Dota 2 Test) and the current Dota 2 client. All changes go through that order until it hits the main client. The closed test client just got a huge update so people speculating. The general population won't know until it hits Dota 2 Test.

It could be more hats... At least I love hats.









Well traditionally we got a new hero after each secret map. That was why I was convinced we were getting Monkey King for Dota awhile back. So hopefully the tradition continues (and maybe port the secret maps to Dota 2).

I like seeing the meta change and teams adapt. If it was a static game, we would get bored of it eventually.

IMO the top Dota teams are consistent being in the top no matter the meta/patch. I love certain teams but I wouldn't consider them on top because they aren't consistent (cough, Fnatic).


----------



## DragonFang

Yes, all new heroes from DotA2 are backlogs from DotA1 for now, so I expect them to add totally new heroes once they have those covered. Personally I hope Techies comes out next!









Patches usually only do slight changes to skills (changes in cooldown, scale of damage/duration, etc.), but the team synergy built for a specific patch on a certain set of heroes will need to be re-assessed everytime. (e.g. stun lock timing, burst damage combo sequences, etc.)
Also some changes are game changing, like FV's movespeed in chrono which I feel made him appear more in games lately. But it shouldn't have anything to do with teams, since they do not have to be supremely flexible just to be able to adjust.


----------



## redalert

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/23mza0/dota_2_update_main_client_april_21_2014/


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/23mza0/dota_2_update_main_client_april_21_2014/


Backend Updates
There is another patch coming this week and a comparatively big one. Around 50 item related strings and 111 dota related strings have been pushed to the translators.

Hype train!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I never played Dota 1 so i dont understand much how the updates work but right now the idea i to port all heros and balance the game. Once you balance the game what will happen. A lot of team seem to sprout based on patch changes and then fall o other teams in new patch.
> 
> It makes Dota 2 teams inconstant. Also once all Dota 1 heros are ported will they start to makes new heros? Did that happen in Dota 1?


Well kinda, ember spirit, earth spirit, and I think one or 2 others (perhaps Phoenix? ) we're totally new heroes that were made after dota 2, but they were released to wc3 dota first. Remember ice frog said he's not abandoning wc3 dota


----------



## mylilpony

I don't know - I think after techies is out half this thread will turn into complaints about techies feeding on your team or going against it every game you play / I'm already not looking forward to it.

Centaur offlane you just need shield rop and play careful until you get tranquils. If it's a trilane i get return + shield + 2 gauntlets/tree, and they can't sustain the harass very long - meaning they have to pull or roam(bonus if you're on radiant b/c you can also pull there...and if they roam you harass the carry until they come back. i don't ward the pull camp i always just ward the jungle to see where the supports are so i can act accordingly) - if it's a 1v1 1v2 lane spam double edge when you can on the support or carry, and stay back/heal - or use it to last hit multiple creep. tranquil urn blink is nice, and if your team has no 2nd support you can go mek which is really nice on centaur. and blademail/pipe/heart/shivas whatever your team needs after that. That said I think he dominates in a dual lane with any healing supports, a phoenix, slark, or mobile/range carry.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Just had a game with a new grade of noob lol. Tb & pudge shouting report cm for no ulti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because i did not skill at lvl6 waited till lvl9 i am the noob well ok boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my mmr every game brings a new grade of ****** lol
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/621532658
> 
> Still won the game so no report lol


I had, by the sounds of it, young kid yelling at me for not TPing in for a kill with NP. I had like 8 seconds left on CD, I told him that and he kept yelling at me saying I only had 1 second left.... ummm maybe you would have more than 165xp/min if you werent trying to worry about how I played NP(and not doing a good job of that either).


----------



## redalert

Anyone getting a FPS drop since the update? Normally 120 now 30-40 fps


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Anyone getting a FPS drop since the update? Normally 120 now 30-40 fps


I have... I first thought the studdering was from internet lag, but when I type "-ping" there were no lag or spikes. But then I realized it never happened before the recent update.


----------



## Masked

I do on my sig rig...Is kind of annoying, actually.

It's been happening for the past few weeks.


----------



## redalert

I was watching Navi Roxkis and noticed it. I tried playing a bot game and the test client same low fps. I looked on the dev forum and someone posted about having low fps
http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=132506


----------



## ZealotKi11er

No problems here with AMD card.


----------



## evilferret

Haven't had an issue with low FPS on nvidia but I'm on an old driver.

Armory still isn't fixed which pisses me off more.

Have you tried the test client?


----------



## redalert

yeah same thing with test client Im gonna try the newest beta drivers and see what happens


----------



## redalert

Tested the newest beta drivers same thing I tried 334.89, 335.23 and 337.50 drivers no difference.


----------



## KellyKelly

Im running 337.50, no problems with fps drops. tried with my usual settings and my stream settings both seems to work at 120fps. Did they occur after updating steam, dota or gfx drivers?


----------



## redalert

After the Dota update on Monday


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Yeah... it is still happening to my home PC running a GTX 670 and updating drivers doesn't solve it either.


----------



## exodus1500

I just picked up a 760 to replace my 2 fried 780 lightnings while they are being inspected and havent noticed anything with mine. Also my other computer has a 290x and seems fine. Is it really noticeable, or would I only see it if I was tracking the FPS?

Im trying to learn different types of heroes. So far I am up to Lich for support, Bristleback for durable type, and NP as a split pusher/jungler. I am thinking of trying Lycan as a carry/jungler. I am trying to be able to fill different roles since, at my level people just tend to pick their favorite heroes regardless of the team needs.

A problem I am running into is if I jungle, its hard to find people that can solo a lane with any success what-so-ever. My GF is going to try to do it, but she only likes female characters. Her favorite right now is Luna, but wasnt having much luck going solo against 2 others. What would you guys suggest as a good hero for her to try? I was thinking QoP or Drow, but she says she Isnt a fan of Drows play style for some reason.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I just picked up a 760 to replace my 2 fried 780 lightnings while they are being inspected and havent noticed anything with mine. Also my other computer has a 290x and seems fine. Is it really noticeable, or would I only see it if I was tracking the FPS?
> 
> Im trying to learn different types of heroes. So far I am up to Lich for support, Bristleback for durable type, and NP as a split pusher/jungler. I am thinking of trying Lycan as a carry/jungler. I am trying to be able to fill different roles since, at my level people just tend to pick their favorite heroes regardless of the team needs.
> 
> A problem I am running into is if I jungle, its hard to find people that can solo a lane with any success what-so-ever. My GF is going to try to do it, but she only likes female characters. Her favorite right now is Luna, but wasnt having much luck going solo against 2 others. What would you guys suggest as a good hero for her to try? I was thinking QoP or Drow, but she says she Isnt a fan of Drows play style for some reason.


Best female heroes - qop mid, windrunner offlane or support, crystal maiden support, mirana, roamer, offlane, safelane carry or support, carry or mid naga siren, mid or support lina, maybe vengeful spirit/(mid)death prophet? Luna and Drow are really squishy


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I just picked up a 760 to replace my 2 fried 780 lightnings while they are being inspected and havent noticed anything with mine. Also my other computer has a 290x and seems fine. Is it really noticeable, or would I only see it if I was tracking the FPS?
> 
> Im trying to learn different types of heroes. So far I am up to Lich for support, Bristleback for durable type, and NP as a split pusher/jungler. I am thinking of trying Lycan as a carry/jungler. I am trying to be able to fill different roles since, at my level people just tend to pick their favorite heroes regardless of the team needs.
> 
> A problem I am running into is if I jungle, its hard to find people that can solo a lane with any success what-so-ever. My GF is going to try to do it, but she only likes female characters. Her favorite right now is Luna, but wasnt having much luck going solo against 2 others. What would you guys suggest as a good hero for her to try? I was thinking QoP or Drow, but she says she Isnt a fan of Drows play style for some reason.


The FPS drop is noticeable during teamfights like 20 fps and anywhere from 40-60 during normal gameplay. I was getting 120fps at all times before the update.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The FPS drop is noticeable during teamfights like 20 fps and anywhere from 40-60 during normal gameplay. I was getting 120fps at all times before the update.


Ya, I think I would have noticed that. I havent updated my NVIDIA or AMD drivers in a while. I know I downloaded an update for Dota on my AMD machine, but dont recall an update on my NVIDIA, but the GF may have done that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Best female heroes - qop mid, windrunner offlane or support, crystal maiden support, mirana, roamer, offlane, safelane carry or support, carry or mid naga siren, mid or support lina, maybe vengeful spirit/(mid)death prophet? Luna and Drow are really squishy


Thanks for the breakdown, very helpful!

I saw one of the more amusing Dota things the other night. Rubick spell stole Phantom Lancers juxtapose and there were 16 PL illusions fighting each other for a minute. Not exactly effective, but very amusing!


----------



## EPiiKK

First game on TB ever
http://dotabuff.com/matches/624327565









Should had done HoD earlier for some ancient stacks...


----------



## 13321G4

Nice! Well played









Just a few questions: Is that a casual orb of venom? Or were you building skadi?

I would think that a casual orb isn't that great seen as you are doing most of your damage in ranged mode, and your illusions don't get the slow... If you were going for Skadi a 'casual' ultimate orb would be better, wouldn't it?


----------



## WALSRU

I love Skadi on TB but that Butterfly was a great pickup against their lineup


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I just picked up a 760 to replace my 2 fried 780 lightnings while they are being inspected and havent noticed anything with mine. Also my other computer has a 290x and seems fine. Is it really noticeable, or would I only see it if I was tracking the FPS?
> 
> Im trying to learn different types of heroes. So far I am up to Lich for support, Bristleback for durable type, and NP as a split pusher/jungler. I am thinking of trying Lycan as a carry/jungler. I am trying to be able to fill different roles since, at my level people just tend to pick their favorite heroes regardless of the team needs.
> 
> A problem I am running into is if I jungle, its hard to find people that can solo a lane with any success what-so-ever. My GF is going to try to do it, but she only likes female characters. Her favorite right now is Luna, but wasnt having much luck going solo against 2 others. What would you guys suggest as a good hero for her to try? I was thinking QoP or Drow, but she says she Isnt a fan of Drows play style for some reason.


Windrunner (Windranger now, I believe) is a great _female_ offlaner, and she can fill a variety of roles, which really helps for pub games. When i play WR i usually start off expecting to play support, and if things go awry with the carry in the other lanes I might begin to migrate towards more of a semi-carry build.


----------



## DragonFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Windrunner (Windranger now, I believe) is a great _female_ offlaner, and she can fill a variety of roles, which really helps for pub games. When i play WR i usually start off expecting to play support, and if things go awry with the carry in the other lanes I might begin to migrate towards more of a semi-carry build.


This.

Though if the player is good at getting gold early, I would also recommend DP since she's great in a lot of teamplays even if it's just the silence and spirits, damage from swarm is a bonus







. Never mind her right clicks late game.


----------



## mylilpony

lmao you guys if you want to fountain dive with TB refresher orb highly recommended lolololsunder/metamorphoses/image spam nonstop


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Nice! Well played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few questions: Is that a casual orb of venom? Or were you building skadi?
> 
> I would think that a casual orb isn't that great seen as you are doing most of your damage in ranged mode, and your illusions don't get the slow... If you were going for Skadi a 'casual' ultimate orb would be better, wouldn't it?


I got it really early for early kills, and kept it in case i wanna go for skadi but didn't have time


----------



## Atham

I have not played WR too much. Might give it a try. Currently rocking out ember spirit and trying pudge.


----------



## WALSRU

Huskar needs buffs, please discuss.

What if burning spears self-damage was magical? :3


----------



## kaidome

Since his 3rd skill is now magic resistance and attack speed, he might just own the game, I think.


----------



## WALSRU

I miss ghost scepter, it was extremely cheap and broken... but right now he's utter garbage and it makes me le sad


----------



## kaidome

You mean huskar is utter garbage now? I kinda agree with you, but his 3rd skill can still make him useful... somehow.


----------



## HarrisLam

i think husker is only trash in pro games.

If you time things right and kill people without killing yourself in early game, that's all you need to dominate that game. I mean all the huskars I've seen goes like 6-4, 8-6 etc pretty early. They generally make very aggressive plays and make successful kills but often kill themselves in the process. If that part is more carefully managed, the late game would be a lot more viable with him.

If you must get a buff for huskar, I would say burning spear health cost 15 => 12. That's all you need really.


----------



## WALSRU

Disagreed, right now Huskar is outclassed in almost every way by Viper. Better laning, better dps, better utility. Lifesteal builds are currently still the fad and are terrible as first or second item.

I do agree that Huskar ends up just obliterating himself with spears, which is part of the design, but I think it synergizes well to do less self-damage at low health. The armor and AGI nerfs just ruined him as he was already bad against physical DPS and now gets completely blown up without dishing enough in return.

Pubs will never learn to fight Huskar, "Lol I just used all my stuns on him full health and now he 1v3'ed us ***?!" He needs a role, to fulfill, I think the way he was in 6.79 showed that he can be a great shut down mid with no farm in the mid game. Go ham 1v2, everyone dies but you denied their carry farm. Also he can be a huge nuke/stun sponge leaving their team to clean up. Right now his laning is weak and he doesn't have the impact he needs before the BKB's come online.


----------



## evilferret

Offlane Husk, max E and run into teamfight screaming for freedom!









I don't think you can compare Husk to Viper. Viper just has more DPS steroids. Huskar has a heal?

I never had luck with carry Huskar. I think he's best as an offlane or roamer. He can eat supports and situationally tank vs magical damage.

Support Huskar isn't bad! The heal got buffed awhile back!


----------



## WALSRU

A roamer that at level 6 gets a nuke and short slow? That heal is bad and you should feel bad.

Ef, what else you got.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> A roamer that at level 6 gets a nuke and short slow? That heal is bad and you should feel bad.
> 
> Ef, what else you got.


Hey didn't say it's a good plan.









Think of it as a crappy roaming Lich?

I actually think the heal is decent but we all know I'm crazy.









It technically scales and on cores I think it's decent.


----------



## scooter.jay

Just leave this here check game time for lolz

http://dotabuff.com/matches/625817468


----------



## redalert




----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Just leave this here check game time for lolz
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/625817468


Was it a race to see which team could all get to level 25 first?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Huskar is the reason i play Dota 2. I was big on WC3 custom maps. I played 2 games of Dota 1 and my first hero i tried was Sand King and was playing him like any hero in WC3, Carry. Second was AXE and was trying to right click enemy carries with a Sange and Yasha because i had no idea how to build anything else.
Dota 2 came out and first hero i played was Huskar and i completely dominated because he was so easy to do a lot of damage. And then the addiction started.

Want to ask people here. Do you guy hate to play carry? I find it not fun to farm and farm for late game. I personally prefer a game where lanes end 5 mins in and you go fight. From all heros that i have played as carry i can only play Ranged carrier good.


----------



## altsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Want to ask people here. Do you guy hate to play carry? I find it not fun to farm and farm for late game. I personally prefer a game where lanes end 5 mins in and you go fight. From all heros that i have played as carry i can only play Ranged carrier good.


I really struggle playing hard carry, or actually any melee carry. NP is easy to carry with because he farms like crazy once you have your ulti up. I'm trying to get into weaver but dat farm....

5min lane games are pretty common in the matches I've played. Problem is that we sometimes get an early kill advantage but start suffering mid game because the carries don't farm enough. I've had games where we had the advantage all the way to 25min and then suddenly get wiped out by a teamfight we never stood a chance with...downhill from there


----------



## mylilpony

I enjoy playing support but i'm so sick and tired of supporting bad players so i switched to mostly carry/offlane to make a bigger impact - i went up 500 mmr points so it's been nice. Wraith king is a ton of fun for me - I'm used to not having a lot of farm/playing from behind so we've had a lot of nice come-from-behind victories. TB is good if you don't want late games, you can get pretty much 5 slots in 30-35 minutes, and take down tier3 towers in 20 minutes if you have the support to back you up.


----------



## Krulani

Just got in a few games of Dota after an 8 month hiatus. MAN it's good to be back, despite 2 sound drubbings.


----------



## Masked

So last night, I rolled Drow...Was in the same lane as alchemist.

We were Top, against a Sniper and an Ember Spirit.

The Alchemist did 1 Greed / 1 Concoction / 1 Greed.

I suggested that he actually do spray, push back the Sniper and the ES...Give us some room to actually farm.

Then, Alchemist moved to the jungle to engage on the top Y...So I sunk down.

Alchemist (now level 4) still doesn't have acid - Attacks Sniper, I ice arrow but, I get railed by both sniper and ES while Alchemist kind of derps back to the tower. - I die, of course.

At this point, our mid, Naga, went back to base...PA on the other team ditched the lane...PA appears out of jungle...BAM - 2nd death.

So, I'm like okay...Let's be more cautious...Because Alchemist is ditching constantly and just being flieghty.

OMW back to tower, Alchemist now level 5 (still no acid) stuns Sniper, I move in to gank - We get picked off by ES who came from the jungle (No wards). - 3rd death.

Now I say something akin to Still no acid? Really?

The Naga comes up to gank, PA moves up but, we get Jugg as well. - Needless to say both Naga and Alchemist ditch while I get railed.

Now the feeding QQ ensues. I'm the worst player in the world. I don't know a damn thing about DOTA and I should go back to LOL.

I've played Alchemist enough that I do a completely different build, especially when sniper is in the lane...Anyway, how would you guys have played that?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altsanity*
> 
> I really struggle playing hard carry, or actually any melee carry. NP is easy to carry with because he farms like crazy once you have your ulti up. I'm trying to get into weaver but dat farm....
> 
> 5min lane games are pretty common in the matches I've played. Problem is that we sometimes get an early kill advantage but start suffering mid game because the carries don't farm enough. I've had games where we had the advantage all the way to 25min and then suddenly get wiped out by a teamfight we never stood a chance with...downhill from there


Yeah same thing here. I am big on NP because he will actually carry hard in pub games because how much farm he gets. I was playing him last night and really sucked early game and if i had any other hero i would probably be stuck with no items. Game ended in 30 mins and i had the most farm and exp.


----------



## redalert

6.81 incoming http://blog.dota2.com/2014/04/the-spring-cleaning-update/


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 6.81 incoming http://blog.dota2.com/2014/04/the-spring-cleaning-update/


Is that real or a joke, because the webpage isn't loading.


----------



## redalert

Its real they took it down already 6.81 patch will be out next week. https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/459753636466544640


----------



## WALSRU

GIF PATCH NOTES つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 6.81 incoming http://blog.dota2.com/2014/04/the-spring-cleaning-update/


Hype train!









Moar hats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So last night, I rolled Drow...Was in the same lane as alchemist.
> 
> We were Top, against a Sniper and an Ember Spirit.
> 
> The Alchemist did 1 Greed / 1 Concoction / 1 Greed.
> 
> I suggested that he actually do spray, push back the Sniper and the ES...Give us some room to actually farm.
> 
> Then, Alchemist moved to the jungle to engage on the top Y...So I sunk down.
> 
> Alchemist (now level 4) still doesn't have acid - Attacks Sniper, I ice arrow but, I get railed by both sniper and ES while Alchemist kind of derps back to the tower. - I die, of course.
> 
> At this point, our mid, Naga, went back to base...PA on the other team ditched the lane...PA appears out of jungle...BAM - 2nd death.
> 
> So, I'm like okay...Let's be more cautious...Because Alchemist is ditching constantly and just being flieghty.
> 
> OMW back to tower, Alchemist now level 5 (still no acid) stuns Sniper, I move in to gank - We get picked off by ES who came from the jungle (No wards). - 3rd death.
> 
> Now I say something akin to Still no acid? Really?
> 
> The Naga comes up to gank, PA moves up but, we get Jugg as well. - Needless to say both Naga and Alchemist ditch while I get railed.
> 
> Now the feeding QQ ensues. I'm the worst player in the world. I don't know a damn thing about DOTA and I should go back to LOL.
> 
> I've played Alchemist enough that I do a completely different build, especially when sniper is in the lane...Anyway, how would you guys have played that?


Support Drow. Be the player your team needs.

Sounds like the guy was going carry Alch. At this point you either fight him for carry position or switch to roaming/support Drow.

If nobody is warding, buy your own set. If it saves you 1 death it's worth it.

Sigh I need to stop randoming.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Does anyone know when TI4 Tickets are available to buy. The In-Game Tickets.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does anyone know when TI4 Tickets are available to buy. The In-Game Tickets.


No idea but the potential ESL package looking good.

I love my BP boosters.

http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=252287150

Randomly guessing but hoping for a Mirana model rework. The pic of her looked a bit different from her ingame model. Reminds me of the First Blood and Axe rework.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Everytime I see
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does anyone know when TI4 Tickets are available to buy. The In-Game Tickets.


It is free to watch TI4 games in DOTA 2 client (DOTA TV). You are just buying the compendium to interact and support the tournament.


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/springcleaning patch incoming for Dota 2 test client


----------



## evilferret

Lich
Frost Armor can now be cast on buildings
Aghanim's Scepter Chain Frost no longer has a bounce limit

Keeper of the Light
Added Aghanim's Scepter upgrade: Provides permanent Spirit Form. Additionally, the following effects are active during the day: Keeper of the Light gains unobstructed vision and Illuminate heals allies for 75% of the damage values

o.0


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Everytime I see
> It is free to watch TI4 games in DOTA 2 client (DOTA TV). You are just buying the compendium to interact and support the tournament.


You had to buy TI3 Compendium to watch TI3 games right?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You had to buy TI3 Compendium to watch TI3 games right?


You could watch without the Compendium last year.

The Compendium just came with a lot of goodies and IMO was worth buying.


----------



## redalert




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You could watch without the Compendium last year.
> 
> The Compendium just came with a lot of goodies and IMO was worth buying.


I did not know that. Maybe the qualifiers needed the Compendium because i was promoted to buy just like any other Tournament.


----------



## exodus1500

I hope everyone doesn't start playing Lich now, he is one of my favorites!

I played a game last night and bought my items to go support a lane, and they were like, Lich go mid. I don't mind, but i had had bought different items than I normally would mid. I actually dont know much about Lion and that is who I was against. Holy crap that mana steal has range! Overall I think I did pretty well, I also didnt realize how powerful his ult was.

Killed him twice, he killed me twice. I definitely should have avoided my second death, but didnt know his spike/ult combo was an instant kill on me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I hope everyone doesn't start playing Lich now, he is one of my favorites!
> 
> I played a game last night and bought my items to go support a lane, and they were like, Lich go mid. I don't mind, but i had had bought different items than I normally would mid. I actually dont know much about Lion and that is who I was against. Holy crap that mana steal has range! Overall I think I did pretty well, I also didnt realize how powerful his ult was.
> 
> Killed him twice, he killed me twice. I definitely should have avoided my second death, but didnt know his spike/ult combo was an instant kill on me.


Thats Lion for you. I think he is a amazing support hero. He has Hex and Stun. What more can you want. Not too sure why he is not picked as much. Maybe Because BKB makes him useless.


----------



## Lotus222

Wow, this spring cleaning patch is really going to change things up. Heroes on the backburner look like they may be competitive again.

So, burning spears with Huskar is no longer a unique attack modifier. Fury Swipes with Ursa is no longer a unique attack modifier. Uh oh....

Keepers buffs sound super annoying to deal with. Wow.

Jakiro got a huge boost. Awesome.

Some of the OP heroes got a slight nerf - but they look pretty good overall.

Mirana's arrow bug is fixed. Nice. However, using arrows to scout took a slight nerf. I guess that's not too bad.

Aghanims looks like it is giving out some serious hero bonuses. Some sound pretty scary. Lina, Jakiro, Keeper, Omni, Lich (no bounce limit, whaaat), and more got some serious love.

Plus all the bug fixes and interface additions - this sounds like a fun patch.


----------



## Jim888

Hey guys dont forget about the upcomming inhouse on the 9th

sign up here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE&usp=drive_web#gid=5

sadly work has called and I've got an out of state trip I've got to take starting the 8th...and my laptop will not run dota 2 (strictly a work comp)


----------



## Toxsick

Still waiting on SF remodel.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Still waiting on SF remodel.




Where you been Tox?


----------



## redalert

http://gfycat.com/CheapFlamboyantFunnelweaverspider#?format=gif


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://gfycat.com/CheapFlamboyantFunnelweaverspider#?format=gif


Have you tried it out Red?

Not sure how viable it'll be in a real game. If they warded at start, he'll need smoke also.

Seems to take awhile and too many random skills to check pit.

Maybe even a 2nd courier to stay in Rosh pit to keep constant look as a counter.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://gfycat.com/CheapFlamboyantFunnelweaverspider#?format=gif


Probably lv 1 with someone else to do also tank.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Have you tried it out Red?
> 
> Not sure how viable it'll be in a real game. If they warded at start, he'll need smoke also.
> 
> Seems to take awhile and too many random skills to check pit.
> 
> Maybe even a 2nd courier to stay in Rosh pit to keep constant look as a counter.


I'm assuming your talking about pros, cuz in pubs...pshhh all day long you got that, and I disagree with 2nd chick to watch rosh pit, too easy to kill and then you've fed them gold.


----------



## redalert

Probably get witch doctor and dazzle to help tank. It happens already at level 1 now its easier. Pro games will probably see alot of Ursa bans by the Radiant side.


----------



## evilferret

But Rosh got a 1 armor increase! He's literally unkillable!









Just have the money to turn the 2nd chick into flying and it can survive another few hits.

I think having a dedicated courier is underrated especially in pubs.


----------



## mylilpony

Lol just played against a lame tryhard push lineup and had to fight mega creep for 65 minutes....

if my SK wasn't so bad we would've won. Luckily for us, about 80 minutes into the game, everyone DC-ed and valve didn't count the game so our loss didn't count. Feeling pretty good

http://dotabuff.com/matches/629465260

2014-04-26_23h19_04.png 233k .png file


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Lol just played against a lame tryhard push lineup and had to fight mega creep for 65 minutes....
> 
> if my SK wasn't so bad we would've won. Luckily for us, about 80 minutes into the game, everyone DC-ed and valve didn't count the game so our loss didn't count. Feeling pretty good
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/629465260
> 
> 2014-04-26_23h19_04.png 233k .png file


There is no point on fighting after they have Megas. Games is boring.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There is no point on fighting after they have Megas. Games is boring.


We would've won if it wasn't for our Sk and half our team dropping in the middle of a fight. Boring yeah, but I'd rather take the 0 points instead of -25 points on a weekend.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> We would've won if it wasn't for our Sk and half our team dropping in the middle of a fight. Boring yeah, but I'd rather take the 0 points instead of -25 points on a weekend.


Thats why u dont play Ranked. There is no point. Same people same skill same gameplay. Play non ranked and have fun. EZ game EZ life. If you are playing for points you are doing it wrong.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Played a game with a few friends over the weekend and my god, we came across what has to be the most useless pudge ever. 4-22 at the end of the game and did the least hero damage of all the people on our team and only Rubik on the enemy team did less damage. So frustrating when there is just 1 person letting down your side massively.

What made it worse was that he fed LC early on and kept giving her easy duals, which meant I had little to no chance against her later on when she would be close to me hence the massive amount of deaths to my name too.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/629396672


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> We would've won if it wasn't for our Sk and half our team dropping in the middle of a fight. Boring yeah, but I'd rather take the 0 points instead of -25 points on a weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why u dont play Ranked. There is no point. Same people same skill same gameplay. Play non ranked and have fun. EZ game EZ life. If you are playing for points you are doing it wrong.
Click to expand...

I disagree. Playing for points/for the win is what certain people really enjoy.

These players should be playing Ranked and be playing for win. With this mentality you keep on fighting, even after mega creeps.

If that isn't your cup of tea, no problem, but don't go preaching how playing for points is playing wrong.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats why u dont play Ranked. There is no point. Same people same skill same gameplay. Play non ranked and have fun. EZ game EZ life. If you are playing for points you are doing it wrong.


Some people like the progression.

I run into the same people more often in non ranked.

Hey, it's LPQ for EZ games!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Played a game with a few friends over the weekend and my god, we came across what has to be the most useless pudge ever. 4-22 at the end of the game and did the least hero damage of all the people on our team and only Rubik on the enemy team did less damage. So frustrating when there is just 1 person letting down your side massively.
> 
> What made it worse was that he fed LC early on and kept giving her easy duals, which meant I had little to no chance against her later on when she would be close to me hence the massive amount of deaths to my name too.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/629396672


How did you lane? Just looking at picks I give the enemy team an edge.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> How did you lane? Just looking at picks I give the enemy team an edge.


Good question, I think it was Pudge mid, Axe and Necro Bot then Veno and Abba top. I could count the total number of hooks landed by pudge in the first 30mins on 1 hand, it was that bad.

Edit : 1 part of the game I am genuinely sending in to fails of the week because it was just that terrible.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I disagree. Playing for points/for the win is what certain people really enjoy.
> 
> These players should be playing Ranked and be playing for win. With this mentality you keep on fighting, even after mega creeps.
> 
> If that isn't your cup of tea, no problem, but don't go preaching how playing for points is playing wrong.


The thing is you don't get good at Dota by tryharding. You are as good as your last game. Because it's a team based game ur own performance is not good enough.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats why u dont play Ranked. There is no point. Same people same skill same gameplay. Play non ranked and have fun. EZ game EZ life. If you are playing for points you are doing it wrong.


Eh. Non-ranked game quality is way worse. I'd rather play a 5 man game where everyone does their role/plays it as a team game rather than nonranked where people mostly pick whatever they want and do whatever they want. I want better quality games so I want higher ranked games. The sweetspot seems to be 4.5k-5k, though you get the same heroes over and over again (but 6.81 should help change that a bit)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Good question, I think it was Pudge mid, Axe and Necro Bot then Veno and Abba top. I could count the total number of hooks landed by pudge in the first 30mins on 1 hand, it was that bad.
> 
> Edit : 1 part of the game I am genuinely sending in to fails of the week because it was just that terrible.


Lanes seem normal. I still just like the other teamcomp better. They have stuns + better initiation.

Did you guys try helping Pudge mid when he started falling behind? If Pudge falls behind he becomes food.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The thing is you don't get good at Dota by tryharding. You are as good as your last game. Because it's a team based game ur own performance is not good enough.


So always play with bots?









Me and Ramz argue about this all the time. I believe you need to be the player your team needs, not what you want to play.

Why bother playing if your personal skill is inconsequential to a match?

I always blame myself for a loss even with a feeder. What can I have done better? Rotated? Better wards/counterwards (even as carry)? Different item/skill builds? Different hero?

Everybody has their own reasons to play, some of us are a bit more tryhard.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Lanes seem normal. I still just like the other teamcomp better. They have stuns + better initiation.
> Did you guys try helping Pudge mid when he started falling behind? If Pudge falls behind he becomes food.


He started roaming when he got his ulti but then he just didn't make an impact, lingered too long and lost out on XP.

He also was convinced he was rambo and could just run into them all and blow them up (biggest problem).

He has like a 36% win ratio or something like that with the hero and it's his most commonly played one which is worrying.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Lanes seem normal. I still just like the other teamcomp better. They have stuns + better initiation.
> 
> Did you guys try helping Pudge mid when he started falling behind? If Pudge falls behind he becomes food.
> So always play with bots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Ramz argue about this all the time. I believe you need to be the player your team needs, not what you want to play.
> 
> Why bother playing if your personal skill is inconsequential to a match?
> 
> I always blame myself for a loss even with a feeder. What can I have done better? Rotated? Better wards/counterwards (even as carry)? Different item/skill builds? Different hero?
> 
> Everybody has their own reasons to play, some of us are a bit more tryhard.


Thats true. You have to be the player the team needs and thats not always you. I know a lot of people that analyze their game to improve. I play for fun and try to learn while playing. I dont go off and put goal to myself to get midas in 5 mins and manta in 15 mins.
I make the best of each game. I play to win but i dont grind to win. Ranking system is stupid. I watch PROs play with 6K MMR and their teams are no better then when they played with no rank. Now its just visible.


----------



## EPiiKK

Need help, I can see every player icon in minimap as if they were disconnected, no more unique colours, just green and red. Really annoying... How do i fix this?


----------



## redalert




----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Need help, I can see every player icon in minimap as if they were disconnected, no more unique colours, just green and red. Really annoying... How do i fix this?


In the options menu goto Game - interface and on the bottom left hand side there are options for minimap icons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I have... I first thought the studdering was from internet lag, but when I type "-ping" there were no lag or spikes. But then I realized it never happened before the recent update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I do on my sig rig...Is kind of annoying, actually.
> 
> It's been happening for the past few weeks.


I went and bought another card R9 270x now my FPS are back at 120fps all the time no drops. I still dont think its the card I ran the Furmark 1080P 15 min stress test no artifacts 47fps 66C temps. I will probably reinstall it later on and see what happens.


----------



## Jim888

LOL check it out
match ID 631344863 just watch till 1 min game time...ultra kill (then stop we end up loosing because we have zero carry and my team refuses to push...not to mention they have the split push of the gods on their team)


----------



## redalert

Who smoke ganks in AD mode lol that was alot fail on dire side.


----------



## davcc22

hi all new to this game looks interesting to say the least


----------



## DragonFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> hi all new to this game looks interesting to say the least


Welcome to eSport equivalent of basketball with more complex stratagems and potentially more violent reactions








With all the options available, even after playing more than 400 games will not be enough to say that you've seen them all hehe

Got to ask though, which heroes are you starting to play with?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats true. *You have to be the player the team needs and thats not always you.* I know a lot of people that analyze their game to improve. I play for fun and try to learn while playing. I dont go off and put goal to myself to get midas in 5 mins and manta in 15 mins.
> I make the best of each game. I play to win but i dont grind to win. Ranking system is stupid. I watch PROs play with 6K MMR and their teams are no better then when they played with no rank. Now its just visible.


I don't think you got what EF was saying.

He isn't saying you have to be the player the team needs. As you said, it's impossible that "this person" the team needs is always you because even the best players can have bad games.

What he's saying, rather, is that you have to *fulfill the role* that the team needs. Primary support, roamer/ganker, buying wards even as mid solo if no one else is willing to buy them, etc etc. Do what you must to lead your team to victory, even if the role of your hero isn't usually responsible for the required actions.

Just like a test to "fill in the blanks". That's why he said he always blame himself for a loss. Not in the way that it has to be his fault, but there's always something he could have done better in that game, *"to fill in the blanks better", so to speak.

Like you said though, you yourself play for fun and try to learn while playing, but you also know a lot of people that analyze their games to improve. If so, couldn't you just accept the fact that you don't like ranking system but some others think otherwise?*


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


blink aghs in 20 mins? niceeeee


----------



## DragonFang

Can I just ask? I just learned last week about the Ability Draft mode but haven't really careered it (been spending more time at MMR). It looks fun given the expanded game variability and unpredictability, but what's your general opinion of it?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonFang*
> 
> Can I just ask? I just learned last week about the Ability Draft mode but haven't really careered it (been spending more time at MMR). It looks fun given the expanded game variability and unpredictability, but what's your general opinion of it?


For me it's what I play when I can't get a stack, overall the mood seems more layedback it's more of a "just for fun" mode

Although that lvl 1 smoke gang really felt like try hards.

But even with that I just laugh at the crazy combo's you get

It seems to be a casual mood, and I rarely see much flame in it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I don't think you got what EF was saying.
> 
> He isn't saying you have to be the player the team needs. As you said, it's impossible that "this person" the team needs is always you because even the best players can have bad games.
> 
> What he's saying, rather, is that you have to *fulfill the role* that the team needs. Primary support, roamer/ganker, buying wards even as mid solo if no one else is willing to buy them, etc etc. Do what you must to lead your team to victory, even if the role of your hero isn't usually responsible for the required actions.
> 
> Just like a test to "fill in the blanks". That's why he said he always blame himself for a loss. Not in the way that it has to be his fault, but there's always something he could have done better in that game, *"to fill in the blanks better", so to speak.
> 
> Like you said though, you yourself play for fun and try to learn while playing, but you also know a lot of people that analyze their games to improve. If so, couldn't you just accept the fact that you don't like ranking system but some others think otherwise?*


MMR is like a Visible Ranking system. It lets you know where you stand. I personally think it makes no difference in how one plays the game. Most people thing that buy playing MMR they can improve better and get yo play with better players. The problem with most Dota players is not skill really. Its team play and attitude, at least in pubs. Being 3K,4K,5K really means nothing how much better the game is going and how much fun you are having. Its not like playing 5K MMR you are playing the game at such a high level you consider yourself PRO.
Normal games have hidden ranking too which before was visible but now its now.


----------



## evilferret

Zealot, I think you forgot how bad it is in the trenches.









Try stacking with people to lower/increase your average MMR. You'll be amazed in the difference in skill level.

If you climbed the ladder and haven't jumped around brackets it's hard to see the skill difference but it's there.

I agree just playing ranked (and non-ranked) won't make you a better player. If you don't learn something from each game and change, you're not going to improve.


----------



## exodus1500

I am curious if I am playing with absolutely terrible, terrible, or meh players. I am sure I am not even up to average players. haha

I mean, some of the people I play with still auto attack the creeps. uhhhhhg


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I am curious if I am playing with absolutely terrible, terrible, or meh players. I am sure I am not even up to average players. haha
> 
> I mean, some of the people I play with still auto attack the creeps. uhhhhhg


Honestly, I auto attack sometimes...Especially on Luna, Naga...Otherwise, I do agree.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Zealot, I think you forgot how bad it is in the trenches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try stacking with people to lower/increase your average MMR. You'll be amazed in the difference in skill level.
> 
> If you climbed the ladder and haven't jumped around brackets it's hard to see the skill difference but it's there.
> 
> I agree just playing ranked (and non-ranked) won't make you a better player. If you don't learn something from each game and change, you're not going to improve.


I spend more time watching Dota then playing Dota now. The biggest difference i see with players in higher MMR is picks. Most of them have a signature hero that they know well to climb MMR. Thats false MMR right there.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Honestly, I auto attack sometimes...Especially on Luna, Naga...Otherwise, I do agree.


My last game it was Viper and I was playing Lich in the offlane. The only thing keeping the lane in check was my sacrafice and attacking our creeps as soon as they were below 50%.

Unless there is some strategy that I personally am missing, I am new too.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is it me or Item drops are so low now? Does Valve expect me to buy items?


----------



## JAM3S121

I played veno, probably should of gotten specter but i said meh

Seems like whenever I play dota2 one team completely loses for 30minutes and the opposite team either pushes mid and fails a few times and 15minutes later the other team finally counterpushes and wins. Basically what happened in this game, I got firstblood with blood hunter, as well as two lane kills. After that its a huge collapse, we lose every first tier tower before we take 1. Then at that rate we are just defending. Finally after we lose almost all our towers I started telling people in mic you know we can win if everyone just defends.. we defend for 15minutes more and its gg


----------



## DragonFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> My last game it was Viper and I was playing Lich in the offlane. The only thing keeping the lane in check was my sacrafice and attacking our creeps as soon as they were below 50%.
> 
> Unless there is some strategy that I personally am missing, I am new too.


That was OK, Lich really has good lane control potential and every deny helps build an exp/gold gap between your team and theirs. EDIT: Unless your deny attempts keep failing and the enemy gets the last hit in your place









Generally speaking, auto-attacking creeps depends on how you want to control the lane and if you can do so effectively. During the laning stage, the current norm is to get the creep clash as close to your tower as possible for the safety factor, but some don't want it close enough for the tower to attack since it breaks their last hit probability. Therefore, not auto-attacking will hinder your creep wave from pushing forward, and deny attempts helps retreat creep clashes while denying exp/gold. Also, going for the last hit only let's me have a better control over when my attack would hit for the gold gain IMO.

Auto-attacking then translates going for the push and faster gold gain, IF you have the damage to compensate to get the last hits.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonFang*
> 
> That was OK, Lich really has good lane control potential and every deny helps build an exp/gold gap between your team and theirs. EDIT: Unless your deny attempts keep failing and the enemy gets the last hit in your place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, auto-attacking creeps depends on how you want to control the lane and if you can do so effectively. During the laning stage, the current norm is to get the creep clash as close to your tower as possible for the safety factor, but some don't want it close enough for the tower to attack since it breaks their last hit probability. Therefore, not auto-attacking will hinder your creep wave from pushing forward, and deny attempts helps retreat creep clashes while denying exp/gold. Also, going for the last hit only let's me have a better control over when my attack would hit for the gold gain IMO.
> 
> Auto-attacking then translates going for the push and faster gold gain, IF you have the damage to compensate to get the last hits.


That was the problem. I went from 32 denies the game before to something like 10. He kept getting our wave buried under their own tower. In the hard lane I like to keep the creep wave in the middle, where I can hit them with Lichs nuke/slow and if we both jump on them they cant get back to their tower.


----------



## redalert

Dont be surprised if a patch for Dota comes out tonight. The steamdb was updated today for Dota 2


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Dont be surprised if a patch for Dota comes out tonight. The steamdb was updated today for Dota 2


Hope so... Lich's beach ball fun + KOTL Gandolf = ROAD to 4K MMR!


----------



## redalert

https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/461251621184606208


----------



## evilferret

I'm updating!

Time to play 100 bot games!


----------



## Toxsick

@ef

im moved again to my studys of learning webdevlopment. i cant keep trying to be in a professional team in dota since the chance is pretty much 00000000.1% ( to get in the scene anyways )
im 19 and decided to take a step back and learn Webdesign/development. not intrested anymore until the new patch hits live.


----------



## redalert

Fnatic vs. C9 game 5 winner goes to ESL Lan finals starts then 6.81 comes out and twitch servers died so much chaos

MORE HYPE

http://www.dota2.com/international/announcement/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Fnatic vs. C9 game 5 winner goes to ESL Lan finals starts then 6.81 comes out and twitch servers died so much chaos
> 
> MORE HYPE
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/international/announcement/


Sow that. I have not been following C9 much but i really dont get them as a Team. Sometimes they stomp and then other times they suck really bad. EE really disappointing especially the game with MoM. How many times have people told him not to get it.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Fnatic vs. C9 game 5 winner goes to ESL Lan finals starts then 6.81 comes out and twitch servers died so much chaos
> 
> MORE HYPE
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/international/announcement/


GOOOO ZEPHYR DOTA!!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sow that. I have not been following C9 much but i really dont get them as a Team. Sometimes they stomp and then other times they suck really bad. EE really disappointing especially the game with MoM. How many times have people told him not to get it.


Yeah their either really good or really bad I get to see some 6.81 action in ADL


----------



## Zulli85

Hi,

Apparently my friend is in the American TI4 qualifiers. Gg. Sneaky Nyx Assassins lol. Probably not going to go anywhere but I will drop several logs in my pants if they make it to TI4.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Apparently my friend is in the American TI4 qualifiers. Gg. Sneaky Nyx Assassins lol. Probably not going to go anywhere but I will drop several logs in my pants if they make it to TI4.


Zulli! Where you been?

Hope everything okay.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Zulli! Where you been?
> 
> Hope everything okay.


Been around, man. Just busy with life etc. TI4 has me slightly excited about Dota again especially because of my friend being on one of the qualifying teams. All is well though, hows everyone doing here?


----------



## WALSRU

I am no longer Dota. (bad internet)

But I still love game so I watch.

Guess I'm going to root for Sneaky Nyx Assassins now.


----------



## CyberWolf575

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it me or Item drops are so low now? Does Valve expect me to buy items?


With the price drops on most new sets, they lowered the Item drop rate from having a 20% chance to get an item, to 8% chance. If i can find the post about it, I'll post it in here. It was done by one of those guys that take apart the next patch.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Apparently my friend is in the American TI4 qualifiers. Gg. Sneaky Nyx Assassins lol. Probably not going to go anywhere but I will drop several logs in my pants if they make it to TI4.


Very cool! I'll deff root for them in the qualifiers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I am no longer Dota. (bad internet)


Lies! I saw you playing the other night!...I am disappoint no invite...I was on and about had a heart attack when both you and ninjas were in game


----------



## CyberWolf575

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Been around, man. Just busy with life etc. TI4 has me slightly excited about Dota again especially because of my friend being on one of the qualifying teams. All is well though, hows everyone doing here?


Heya man, welcome back









Been good! And that's awesome! I'm also excited as Empire made it in to teams that got invited. I'm originally from Ukraine, Kiev, and I've been to almost every single star ladder lan finales, got to meet and talk with lots of the teams(Na'Vi, Rox, Empire), and I am currently rooting for Na'Vi and Empire


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Very cool! I'll deff root for them in the qualifiers
> Lies! I saw you playing the other night!...I am disappoint no invite...I was on and about had a heart attack when both you and ninjas were in game


I missed the Walrus/Ninja combo?

Noooooooooooo!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberWolf575*
> 
> With the price drops on most new sets, they lowered the Item drop rate from having a 20% chance to get an item, to 8% chance. If i can find the post about it, I'll post it in here. It was done by one of those guys that take apart the next patch.


If you can find more info, it'll be great.

I know drop rates got nerfed from closed beta but haven't noticed a drop in rate since release.

I have a feeling people forget about all the BP boosters and the guaranteed drop from leveling up.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I missed the Walrus/Ninja combo?
> 
> Noooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find more info, it'll be great.
> 
> I know drop rates got nerfed from closed beta but haven't noticed a drop in rate since release.
> 
> I have a feeling people forget about all the BP boosters and the guaranteed drop from leveling up.


I used to get 2-3 items between levels and then 1 item once i level. Now its 0-1 between levels.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Lies! I saw you playing the other night!...I am disappoint no invite...I was on and about had a heart attack when both you and ninjas were in game


I was fighting bots with 700ping, super legit


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I used to get 2-3 items between levels and then 1 item once i level. Now its 0-1 between levels.


If somebody actually got the data from the client, I rather have hard percentages. Any of our anecdotal evidence could be attributed to hot/cold streaks.

Personally I'm still seeing 1-3 drops per lvl up and that's about normal since open beta for me (1 guaranteed drop + 1-2).

Since I started playing again this week, I've already gotten 3 common item drops and haven't leveled up yet so go RNG.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberWolf575*
> 
> With the price drops on most new sets, they lowered the Item drop rate from having a 20% chance to get an item, to 8% chance. If i can find the post about it, I'll post it in here. It was done by one of those guys that take apart the next patch.


I was watching a live ADL stream yesterday and saw BTU-Ebduncan and Red Alert both get drops after the end of the game... 2 OCN members!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Apparently my friend is in the American TI4 qualifiers. Gg. Sneaky Nyx Assassins lol. Probably not going to go anywhere but I will drop several logs in my pants if they make it to TI4.


I'm rooting for that team too because they have Fluff and IX Mike. and pronouncing Nyx is the same as "Nix" eus !


----------



## redalert

ADL=free hats not many people watching those games 9 ADL items so far


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I am no longer Dota. (bad internet)
> 
> But I still love game so I watch.
> 
> Guess I'm going to root for Sneaky Nyx Assassins now.


This is impossible. How you gonna watch a game that you can't play with bad internet









No but seriously, I found it a lot harder to have a smooth stream than a smooth game....maybe streaming sites cheaping out in asia?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> This is impossible. How you gonna watch a game that you can't play with bad internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but seriously, I found it a lot harder to have a smooth stream than a smooth game....maybe streaming sites cheaping out in asia?


Its the opposite for me. You need good Internet for game but does not matter the speed. For stream you need speed. I can watch streams fine at my school Internet but when i play the game i get huge lag spikes every 10 seconds.


----------



## WALSRU

This. I have 30 mbps but 700-1000 ping.

Anyway, how is everyone liking the new patch?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This. I have 30 mbps but 700-1000 ping.
> 
> Anyway, how is everyone liking the new patch?


It does not mean much in pubs. The heros that are OP in Pro games are not even played that much like Ember, Naga, Lycan etc. People still trolling right now.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This. I have 30 mbps but 700-1000 ping.
> 
> Anyway, how is everyone liking the new patch?


Did you find out why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its the opposite for me. You need good Internet for game but does not matter the speed. For stream you need speed. I can watch streams fine at my school Internet but when i play the game i get huge lag spikes every 10 seconds.


I have both.

My internet is both very stable and is lightning fast.

But I'm in asia, always thought that was the source of the problem, because twitch freezes for 3 seconds every 20 seconds at medium(480p?), and laggymotion is worse than that, but MLG is butter smooth at 1080p.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Did you find out why?
> I have both.
> 
> My internet is both very stable and is lightning fast.
> 
> But I'm in asia, always thought that was the source of the problem, because twitch freezes for 3 seconds every 20 seconds at medium(480p?), and laggymotion is worse than that, but MLG is butter smooth at 1080p.


Twich is weird. I have a lot of problems too. I have 35MB connection and i lag in Twich from time to time. I think it has to do with traffic load in their side.

Also speaking of Dota how do you guys build Void. I was not too sure what to get after treads and MoM.


----------



## EPiiKK

Is steam down or something? I cant connect...


----------



## WALSRU

Aghs rush is extremely stronk for cooldown reduction. Also Mjolnir is too stronk not to get.

MoM still so risky, makes me nervous.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Also speaking of Dota how do you guys build Void. I was not too sure what to get after treads and MoM.


I believe there was an argument just a while a go here that did not end well about this









I personally like the going mjolnir daedalus for great dmg output and bkb only if needed after chrono. Imo aghs isn't worth it unless you have the room to delay your dmg items for that 4,2k gold


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I believe there was an argument just a while a go here that did not end well about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like the going mjolnir daedalus for great dmg output and bkb only if needed after chrono. Imo aghs isn't worth it unless you have the room to delay your dmg items for that 4,2k gold


Why the hell was my team complaining about mjolnir. I knew i was right about that item.

Also MoM works really well for void to farm and only use when you ult in fights.


----------



## WALSRU

I should throw on an addendum, rush Aghs if you have good nukers on your team that can throw damage into your chrono. (For example: Exort Invoker). DK made this style look so good compared to the standard builds.

Obviously in a pub scenario you might not get that kind of cooperation, and if you're solo killing in a chrono then you will need right click damage.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I should throw on an addendum, rush Aghs if you have good nukers on your team that can throw damage into your chrono. (For example: Exort Invoker). DK made this style look so good compared to the standard builds.
> 
> Obviously in a pub scenario you might not get that kind of cooperation, and if you're solo killing in a chrono then you will need right click damage.


Utility Void!

Midas into Aghs can also be used as a delay tactic. Potentially give space for you or another core to farm up more.

I feel C9 vs RoxKis was an example of Aghs Void delaying the game to win. Them zoning Chronos!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Utility Void!
> 
> Midas into Aghs can also be used as a delay tactic. Potentially give space for you or another core to farm up more.
> 
> I feel C9 vs RoxKis was an example of Aghs Void delaying the game to win. Them zoning Chronos!


I think MoM is better then Hand in Void as a farming tool.


----------



## WALSRU

That's what EE would say about Luna and we have all seen how that's going huehuehuebrbrbr


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why the hell was my team complaining about mjolnir. I knew i was right about that item.
> 
> Also MoM works really well for void to farm and only use when you ult in fights.


I also go the mjolnir route.

MoM sounds natural on paper. Fact is, MoM alone does not help you get kills early game. Well it does, but not enough.

For farming, you either go maelstorm for lightning or midas. All MoM gives you is the sustainability in jungle. If you activate it it lets you clear things faster, but not *that much* faster because it's still the pathetic sub-100 damage per hit. Maelstorm gives a lot of DPS if you get it early enough and midas gives you extra exp.

Battlefury deserves a special mention, but since it cannot be gotten as early as the other 2 options, it is usually not preferred unless you are having total free farm for 10-15ish mins.

Dont get me wrong MoM is really good on void, but as the first core I feel that it doesn't do enough, need at least another damage output core item first.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think MoM is better then Hand in Void as a farming tool.


I feel MoM doesn't give enough to Void.

At low levels you won't have the DPS to sustain from lifesteal.

In terms of pure attack speed, MoM roughly averages out to a 50 attack buff if you always use it off CD. Midas is 30 attack speed all the time without the self damage amp.

Midas will edge out on XP and I like rushing my levels and you get reliable gold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> That's what EE would say about Luna and we have all seen how that's going huehuehuebrbrbr


Blink Luna incoming. I feel MoM was only picked up on Luna for movement speed. She can clear camps quickly but couldn't move around the camps effectively.


----------



## EPiiKK

MoM lifesteal is good too, but tha could be achieved with casual morbid or a dominator, dominator would also allow ancient stacking easier and could be upgraded to satanic lategame


----------



## mylilpony

The reason why you get the fast aghs is for the 60 second cooldown. Literally you can use your ult 2x for every 1 ult you will have from like minute 16 to minute 30 of the game, instead of getting a 80 second cooldown starting at around 30 minutes when you hit lvl 16. You can gank and farm pretty much nonstop until you win (provided your team has at least some AOE /range). There's no point in getting an aghs if it's a 3rd/4th item.

Doesn't even matter if you only get one or two people in a chronos, the other team is forced to engage at a disadvantage, or forced to fall back because their teammates are dead. And then you do it again when it's off CD. Also, the mana from aghs solves any supposed mana issues, and allows for you to delay or skip getting a bkb (unless they get a halberd...).

I think a MoM Aghs mjolnir necro or refresher orb are the most fun builds, depending on what your team has/needs.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> The reason why you get the fast aghs is for the 60 second cooldown. Literally you can use your ult 2x for every 1 ult you will have from like minute 16 to minute 30 of the game, instead of getting a 80 second cooldown starting at around 30 minutes when you hit lvl 16. You can gank and farm pretty much nonstop until you win (provided your team has at least some AOE /range). There's no point in getting an aghs if it's a 3rd/4th item.
> 
> Doesn't even matter if you only get one or two people in a chronos, the other team is forced to engage at a disadvantage, or forced to fall back because their teammates are dead. And then you do it again when it's off CD. Also, the mana from aghs solves any supposed mana issues, and allows for you to delay or skip getting a bkb (unless they get a halberd...).
> 
> I think a MoM Aghs mjolnir necro or refresher orb are the most fun builds, depending on what your team has/needs.


Yeah. I need a lot more practice with him. I was able to get kills and farm well but my team was not up to the task filling other roles.

He is a lot more fun then AM. Man the bashes are crazy. Was able to lock 2-3 kills just with right clicks.


----------



## n0ypi

Testing out my stream right now, can someone check it out? twitch.tv/kyax


----------



## ZealotKi11er

All good..

Also does anyone know how to get different colors in your name?


----------



## redalert

click on the little gear under the chat box to change color of your name


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> click on the little gear under the chat box to change color of your name


I dont quite get it. What chat box?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I dont quite get it. What chat box?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


I am talking about Dota 2 ingame.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am talking about Dota 2 ingame.


http://www.playdota.com/forums/blog.php?b=146964

Should check if there's updated instructions. I haven't touched this for awhile.

Edit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tjp2L_LrxI


----------



## WALSRU

So I decided to open one of the new chests for the heck of it. Got a Clockwerk set. Woot!


----------



## HarrisLam

Does anyone here use steam mobile on their cellphones? And experience a DC every 15~20 seconds?

right now the app seems to have disconnected on my phone for good. It's getting close to the point where I want to delete it. Kind of want to know if I can get any feedback here.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> This is impossible. How you gonna watch a game that you can't play with bad internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but seriously, I found it a lot harder to have a smooth stream than a smooth game....maybe streaming sites cheaping out in asia?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> But I'm in asia, always thought that was the source of the problem, because twitch freezes for 3 seconds every 20 seconds at medium(480p?), and laggymotion is worse than that, but MLG is butter smooth at 1080p.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Twich is weird. I have a lot of problems too. I have 35MB connection and i lag in Twich from time to time. I think it has to do with traffic load in their side.


You guys might want to take a look at Livestreamer (http://livestreamer.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html). It works with twitch/Justin.tv, mlg.tv and more.
It's a load more efficient and stable than the usual stream homepage, since it just grabs the stream.
It also uses less CPU power to play the stream. I'm currently using it with Media Player Classic-HC (mpc-HC) and SVP to get butter-smooth 120 fps streams







.

One thing to note: It bypasses ALL ads - so you didn't hear this from me







. Or you could just leave a muted stream running in the background so the streamers can get their ad-revenue - I tend to do so.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> This is impossible. How you gonna watch a game that you can't play with bad internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but seriously, I found it a lot harder to have a smooth stream than a smooth game....maybe streaming sites cheaping out in asia?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> But I'm in asia, always thought that was the source of the problem, because twitch freezes for 3 seconds every 20 seconds at medium(480p?), and laggymotion is worse than that, but MLG is butter smooth at 1080p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Twich is weird. I have a lot of problems too. I have 35MB connection and i lag in Twich from time to time. I think it has to do with traffic load in their side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys might want to take a look at Livestreamer (http://livestreamer.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html). It works with twitch/Justin.tv, mlg.tv and more.
> It's a load more efficient and stable than the usual stream homepage, since it just grabs the stream.
> It also uses less CPU power to play the stream. I'm currently using it with Media Player Classic-HC (mpc-HC) and SVP to get butter-smooth 120 fps streams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> One thing to note: It bypasses ALL ads - so you didn't hear this from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or you could just leave a muted stream running in the background so the streamers can get their ad-revenue - I tend to do so.
Click to expand...

I've got a twitch turbo account so that should be enough for ads, do you know if you can 'log in' with liveviewer?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I've got a twitch turbo account so that should be enough for ads, do you know if you can 'log in' with liveviewer?


I really find it impossible to follow instruction this day and age if it with command line.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I've got a twitch turbo account so that should be enough for ads, do you know if you can 'log in' with liveviewer?


Nah, you can't log in with liveviewer. You could have the pop-out chat on the side though, if that's the problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I really find it impossible to follow instruction this day and age if it with command line.


Not that hard man. You simply go: "livestreamer [webpage adress]/[streamer's channel] [quality]" in CMD.
Ex: "livestreamer twitch.tv/beyondthesummit source"
If you don't type in the quality, it will prompt back with quality options for the stream. Pretty simple.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Does anyone here use steam mobile on their cellphones? And experience a DC every 15~20 seconds?
> 
> right now the app seems to have disconnected on my phone for good. It's getting close to the point where I want to delete it. Kind of want to know if I can get any feedback here.


I've acctually been having the opposite problem, It all of a sudden will be signed in and refuse to sign out without a FC


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> So I decided to open one of the new chests for the heck of it. Got a Clockwerk set. Woot!


Trades?









Hey Doc, is the inhouse next week? Been busy and lost track of time again.


----------



## HarrisLam

just got in twitch TV. Not much pro matches today and I saw Dondo playing.

I said hey why not? So I tuned in, and watched Dondo lost 6 games in a row.

It's been fun.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> just got in twitch TV. Not much pro matches today and I saw Dondo playing.
> 
> I said hey why not? So I tuned in, and watched Dondo lost 6 games in a row.
> 
> It's been fun.


Sow that too. What did he say? MMR means jack.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sow that too. What did he say? MMR means jack.


Maybe once you get to his level.

In the upper MMR ranges, he HAS to carry weaker players due to how MMR works. Last time I saw Dendi play his team MMR average was the same but the range was bigger than the enemy team's (aka the weakest MMR was on Dendi's team).

Even Dendi says there's a huge difference in skill between MMR.

I think this explains why Dendi thinks the MMR is broken.



More recent.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1zmxo6/matchmaking_is_broken_i_got_put_on_the_same_team/cfv374f

Random 3.8k player was put on Dendi's team.

Edit: Zealot get the color change working?


----------



## EliteReplay

back to here


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey Doc, is the inhouse next week? Been busy and lost track of time again.


Yup the 9th...Still havent worked out a laptop that'll handle it while I'm out of state :-/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Maybe once you get to his level.
> 
> In the upper MMR ranges, he HAS to carry weaker players due to how MMR works. Last time I saw Dendi play his team MMR average was the same but the range was bigger than the enemy team's (aka the weakest MMR was on Dendi's team).
> 
> Even Dendi says there's a huge difference in skill between MMR.
> 
> I think this explains why Dendi thinks the MMR is broken.
> 
> 
> 
> More recent.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1zmxo6/matchmaking_is_broken_i_got_put_on_the_same_team/cfv374f
> 
> Random 3.8k player was put on Dendi's team.
> 
> Edit: Zealot get the color change working?


In another match he was paired with 3 people with higher MMR then him. They had 6K MMR and still lost. I think the problem with MMR is that its still new and need another year before you truly are 5K+. Most games that he plays they because because really they are not playing as a team.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In another match he was paired with 3 people with higher MMR then him. They had 6K MMR and still lost. I think the problem with MMR is that its still new and need another year before you truly are 5K+. Most games that he plays they because because really they are not playing as a team.


Dendi actually talked about this in the Reddit thread I linked.

I wanted to say sorry to my mates in this game . I acted a bit rude . Sorry Robsquire. About the game itself , normally i lose motivation to play the game if i see it's much lower than normal . And trust me i see it very fast by actions ally/enemy doing . If you think that people at 6k rating play good - you are wrong . There are bunch of very bad players at 6k rating and a lot of people abusing different tricks to farm up 6k for money and sell accounts . Obviously people who buy accounts are not good either . There is no reason to blame VALVE on that . It's very hard to balance matchmaking in any way and they doing amazing job so far . What i would do like to happen ? Valve adding top 50~ teams from Joindota/gosugamers ratings (or any other ratings) and placing them in special bracket . So we can play only against each other . It might be unfair or wrong in some way (for some people) , but atleast i am going to have "decent" games that i am going to be motivated to do my best.

End quote.

I think epeen + the market for high MMR accounts going to skew the upper MMR but shouldn't hurt the average player.

Nobody farms MMR to just be average and no profit in average MMR accounts.

I didn't watch that game so I can't comment but did they play like legit 6k players?

Offtopic but Merlini Roaming AM!

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/24lgit/merlini_plays_lvl_1_roaming_antimage_wins/


----------



## 13321G4

HOLY GABEN YES

My first naga game that wasn't won by my four team mates!

Pis poor start in our safe-lane with ursa-cm.

Eventually void couldn't kill me in his chrono, however I'm not quite sure how that happened.
http://dotabuff.com/matches/640560519

2.4k mmr now 

E: looks like void had no clue how to farm...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Dendi actually talked about this in the Reddit thread I linked.
> 
> I wanted to say sorry to my mates in this game . I acted a bit rude . Sorry Robsquire. About the game itself , normally i lose motivation to play the game if i see it's much lower than normal . And trust me i see it very fast by actions ally/enemy doing . If you think that people at 6k rating play good - you are wrong . There are bunch of very bad players at 6k rating and a lot of people abusing different tricks to farm up 6k for money and sell accounts . Obviously people who buy accounts are not good either . There is no reason to blame VALVE on that . It's very hard to balance matchmaking in any way and they doing amazing job so far . What i would do like to happen ? Valve adding top 50~ teams from Joindota/gosugamers ratings (or any other ratings) and placing them in special bracket . So we can play only against each other . It might be unfair or wrong in some way (for some people) , but atleast i am going to have "decent" games that i am going to be motivated to do my best.
> 
> End quote.
> 
> I think epeen + the market for high MMR accounts going to skew the upper MMR but shouldn't hurt the average player.
> 
> Nobody farms MMR to just be average and no profit in average MMR accounts.
> 
> I didn't watch that game so I can't comment but did they play like legit 6k players?
> 
> Offtopic but Merlini Roaming AM!
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/24lgit/merlini_plays_lvl_1_roaming_antimage_wins/


Too much flaming going one. One guy does something and other says i dont want to bother playing this game. Invoker and Puck where suppose to defend tower or stall them pushing but they did none of that.


----------



## Jim888

Don't forget the inhouse Friday!


----------



## WALSRU

Why are people so bad at ability draft? I snuck in a couple games this morning and I really hope they were getting random auto-selects. /facepalm


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Why are people so bad at ability draft? I snuck in a couple games this morning and I really hope they were getting random auto-selects. /facepalm


How much time is given to each player for each ability selection?

don't know, a lot of players aren't familiar with all abilities from all heros, and some players need more time than others to think about possible synergies behind the available choices they have.

I for one always get randomed hero from system in random draft because 15-20 seconds is just too little for me, and pick order doesn't even matter because when I'm last in picks, my favored pick(s) always got picked before I get the chance


----------



## HometownHero

Over an hour farming on Naga will do that









How is this inhouse going to work Friday? We have enough people for two teams?


----------



## offroadz

What time again was the in house going to start?


----------



## mylilpony

lol i love that they are now clamoring for an ixdl type system
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> HOLY GABEN YES
> 
> My first naga game that wasn't won by my four team mates!
> 
> Pis poor start in our safe-lane with ursa-cm.
> 
> Eventually void couldn't kill me in his chrono, however I'm not quite sure how that happened.
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/640560519
> 
> 2.4k mmr now
> 
> E: looks like void had no clue how to farm...


What the hell? no boots?


----------



## connectwise

Not sure if you guys seen this repost on reddit:


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Over an hour farming on Naga will do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this inhouse going to work Friday? We have enough people for two teams?


I think we have extra people. I was planning to sit out the first few matches anyway.

Less people usually isn't a problem since people can draw extras from their friendlist.

Red, you joining us Friday?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Why are people so bad at ability draft? I snuck in a couple games this morning and I really hope they were getting random auto-selects. /facepalm


AD been going downhill for me since the "fixes". I want my imba skill combinations back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Not sure if you guys seen this repost on reddit:


I think the 95 min cast was the best. The casters had a mental breakdown around 70 mins. You can hear their desperation for the game to end increasing as the game goes on.






Link to signup sheet!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think we have extra people. I was planning to sit out the first few matches anyway.
> 
> Less people usually isn't a problem since people can draw extras from their friendlist.
> 
> Red, you joining us Friday?
> AD been going downhill for me since the "fixes". I want my imba skill combinations back.
> 
> Link to signup sheet!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5


Who is setting up the lobbies and stuff? Looks like DOC has work...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Who is setting up the lobbies and stuff? Looks like DOC has work...


Going to be me or Red, unless somebody else wants to take lead.

Just a warning to everybody, balancing may be off for the first few games.


----------



## redalert

Dont count on me to make the lobby for the inhouse


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> lol i love that they are now clamoring for an ixdl type system
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> HOLY GABEN YES
> 
> My first naga game that wasn't won by my four team mates!
> 
> Pis poor start in our safe-lane with ursa-cm.
> 
> Eventually void couldn't kill me in his chrono, however I'm not quite sure how that happened.
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/640560519
> 
> 2.4k mmr now
> 
> E: looks like void had no clue how to farm...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell? no boots?
Click to expand...

Lol just noticed that... that's trench tier for ya.

I managed to get to 2.5k today! 3k hype?









Also, Luna is such a bore... Get helm of dominator, stack 3-4 times in a row... tadah! Manta style... stack more... TADAH bkb...

Push, win.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont count on me to make the lobby for the inhouse


I can handle the lobby. Was hoping you'll watch and help me balance.


----------



## Gregaroon

I might be able to make it to the inhouse... not sure yet, might be busy.


----------



## Masked

So, I swapped over to ranked and it's been kind of meh.

Ranked out at 2100 due to a few issues I mentioned above and I'm really kind of "meh" about the people in this level range.

A lot of them wait to pick and pick a good "counter" hero but, it really, actually, never is the right counter...Ever...

Played with a few Voids this past week that have made me want to /facepalm with a hot skillet.

I "now" play a decent Pudge -- Have randomed him 3/4 times.

I tend to random instantly at the start so, nobody can QQ about what it comes out with...Only hero I actually have an affront to is Puck and ET...Because the vast majority of people in this level range don't know how to team with that hero.

I experience the same situation with WK and KOTL...Especially KOTL....Necrophos too now that I think about it.

Kind of "is what it is" but, I don't think most people ranked in the 2000s are going to work their way up...Too much crying...Too much feeding and generally, these people do some really, really, stupid things.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, I swapped over to ranked and it's been kind of meh.
> 
> Ranked out at 2100 due to a few issues I mentioned above and I'm really kind of "meh" about the people in this level range.
> 
> A lot of them wait to pick and pick a good "counter" hero but, it really, actually, never is the right counter...Ever...
> 
> Played with a few Voids this past week that have made me want to /facepalm with a hot skillet.
> 
> I "now" play a decent Pudge -- Have randomed him 3/4 times.
> 
> I tend to random instantly at the start so, nobody can QQ about what it comes out with...Only hero I actually have an affront to is Puck and ET...Because the vast majority of people in this level range don't know how to team with that hero.
> 
> I experience the same situation with WK and KOTL...Especially KOTL....Necrophos too now that I think about it.
> 
> Kind of "is what it is" but, I don't think most people ranked in the 2000s are going to work their way up...Too much crying...Too much feeding and generally, these people do some really, really, stupid things.


I believe everybody has a different MMR for every hero/role. Unless you're equally skilled with all the heroes, randoming might be hurting your skill progression.

I have a bunch of heroes I play at a 2k or weaker level and mostly practice them in unranked (unless the stack is okay with carrying the slack in ranked).

Sun how big is my banlist now?









I also recommend not expecting any teamwork unless it's obvious (and even than, maybe ping like 10 times beforehand).

Ramz is working his way out of 2k. I truly believe he'll get a higher MMR than me because he puts in the time and effort.

Inhouse this Friday!


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, I swapped over to ranked and it's been kind of meh.
> 
> Ranked out at 2100 due to a few issues I mentioned above and I'm really kind of "meh" about the people in this level range.
> 
> A lot of them wait to pick and pick a good "counter" hero but, it really, actually, never is the right counter...Ever...
> 
> Played with a few Voids this past week that have made me want to /facepalm with a hot skillet.
> 
> I "now" play a decent Pudge -- Have randomed him 3/4 times.
> 
> I tend to random instantly at the start so, nobody can QQ about what it comes out with...Only hero I actually have an affront to is Puck and ET...Because the vast majority of people in this level range don't know how to team with that hero.
> 
> I experience the same situation with WK and KOTL...Especially KOTL....Necrophos too now that I think about it.
> 
> Kind of "is what it is" but, I don't think most people ranked in the 2000s are going to work their way up...Too much crying...Too much feeding and generally, these people do some really, really, stupid things.


Don't get caught up in blaming your team. Practice until you have a high enough game impact to win it for the team (most of the time) and remember, _The trench doesn't exist_


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I believe everybody has a different MMR for every hero/role. Unless you're equally skilled with all the heroes, randoming might be hurting your skill progression.
> 
> I have a bunch of heroes I play at a 2k or weaker level and mostly practice them in unranked (unless the stack is okay with carrying the slack in ranked).
> 
> Sun how big is my banlist now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also recommend not expecting any teamwork unless it's obvious (and even than, maybe ping like 10 times beforehand).
> 
> Ramz is working his way out of 2k. I truly believe he'll get a higher MMR than me because he puts in the time and effort.
> 
> Inhouse this Friday!


I've ignored a ton of just really bad people.

I've had people choose to feed on purpose because they get in an argument with another player, the last 2-3 games. It's like /facepalm, again?!?!

I've moved on from any expectation of teamwork...Unfortunately, when I play, there aren't many OCN folks on so, I mostly go solo.

I didn't realize it was Friday, is there a time/schedule set up?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Don't get caught up in blaming your team. Practice until you have a high enough game impact to win it for the team (most of the time) and remember, _The trench doesn't exist_


I know the trench doesn't exist -- I simply seem to have extremely bad luck, however.

I experience a lot of players that purposefully feed, are unfamiliar with their hero choice...It's genuinely a bummer, actually.

My MMR has been steadily climbing, regardless of that...I just feel it could be climbing faster but, is limited by stupidity.


----------



## SoliDD

Just keep at it. it gets better, or so I'm told


----------



## evilferret

Friday 9pm EDT for the inhouse.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Friday 9pm EDT for the inhouse.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5


Ooh, I can make that now -- Signups are still going?

Sorry for 20 questions -- Went back a few pages and couldn't find much -- My ctrl f is kind of funky atm though -- Time to re-install FF.


----------



## 13321G4

Lol that's 3 AM for me.... I'm keen to play some dota but damn...


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Lol that's 3 AM for me.... I'm keen to play some dota but damn...


Then it'll be 3am Saturday morning







Just go to bed at like 6...And you'll be good to go!


----------



## evilferret

Pssh, who needs sleep on Saturday!


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Lol that's 3 AM for me.... I'm keen to play some dota but damn...


Me too :|


----------



## evilferret

RlndVt try to get more people to play with you earlier! Maybe some of you will be tempted to stay up.









Sorry about the timezone difference.


----------



## HarrisLam

rofl @ you europe people having it worse than me at the inhouse lol. That said I havent been participating for like ever (think I show up to the last / the one before last, but didn't actually do anything cuz it was in the middle of game before everyone was planning to leave)


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Just keep at it. it gets better, or so I'm told


Wait til trench tier?

Then maybe one day you'll get to arteezy levels and then wait 10 min before you can find a match, then still rage at your dumbass teammates.

funny q n a:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/24vzj9/log_of_arteezys_qa_on_stream/

"viper's the worst" - rtz










http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/24rkri/guide_to_winning_games_in_the_trench_tier/


----------



## DragonFang

What's the in-house? The first page of the thread does not clarify this... so maybe someone can help?
Frankly I'm interested since I think I could make it this Friday (GMT+8 here) but I don't understand what I'll be getting into yet









Is this an OCN tourney?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonFang*
> 
> What's the in-house? The first page of the thread does not clarify this... so maybe someone can help?
> Frankly I'm interested since I think I could make it this Friday (GMT+8 here) but I don't understand what I'll be getting into yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an OCN tourney?


It's basically bunch of guys getting into a room and trying to have a good time









Basically having matches (of all kinds) with only OCN members.

Join if you have the time!! Even if you dont get to play, should be quite fun to spectate


----------



## connectwise

Mmmm yeah, but no atm tho right?


----------



## scooter.jay

As some of you know i lost 12 straight games 5 or 6 before my vacation and 5 or 6 after(the ones after a week away drinking it makes sense lol). So the last game before i run a nice warm bath and slit my wrists i decide to cheat TB all the way.

BOOM

http://dotabuff.com/matches/646676656

You can win games all by yourself lol


----------



## Toxsick

second game of almost a month break. should have went rapiersss.


----------



## WALSRU

I'm torn about the inhouse. Should I stay home and record the games for Youtube, or head over to a friend's house and play? (can't record on that PC)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm torn about the inhouse. Should I stay home and record the games for Youtube, or head over to a friend's house and play? (can't record on that PC)


I would suggest you cast them games with as much trash talk as possible


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'm torn about the inhouse. Should I stay home and record the games for Youtube, or head over to a friend's house and play? (can't record on that PC)


Both would be awesome but I rather have my trusty Walrus for some drunk doto.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Wait til trench tier?
> 
> Then maybe one day you'll get to arteezy levels and then wait 10 min before you can find a match, then still rage at your dumbass teammates.
> 
> funny q n a:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/24vzj9/log_of_arteezys_qa_on_stream/
> 
> "viper's the worst" - rtz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/24rkri/guide_to_winning_games_in_the_trench_tier/


Viper is great in agro tri and solo safe situations in the safelane, at least it works for me team and we play around 3500 rank


----------



## mylilpony

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I tend to random instantly at the start so, nobody can QQ about what it comes out with...Only hero I actually have an affront to is Puck and ET...Because the vast majority of people in this level range don't know how to team with that hero.
> 
> I experience the same situation with WK and KOTL...Especially KOTL....Necrophos too now that I think about it.
> 
> Kind of "is what it is" but, I don't think most people ranked in the 2000s are going to work their way up...Too much crying...Too much feeding and generally, these people do some really, really, stupid things.


WK can solo carry pretty hard. I've been playing him the last two patches and have an 80% winrate and 6kda, and in quite a few of those games, we were losing by 5-10k gold or xp. The only time it's hopeless is if your team feeds and you're down 20 kills in 20 minutes. Necrophos was always a good carry, and now he's a great carry.


----------



## Jim888

Walsru, if you dont end up recording the inhouse someone please save me some replays Its killing me that we've not had an inhouse in so long and I cant make it


----------



## ObscureParadox

What time will we be doing the in house roughly? I couldn't get the day off work so I'm going to be available all morning until around 4PM UK time.


----------



## redalert




----------



## evilferret

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/ti4-qualifiers-invite-first-ask-questions-later-the-troubles-faced-by-hehe-united-hgt-and-tongfu/1100-1380/

Volvo plz fix invites.

I'm still a bit peeved Revenge lost their invite.


----------



## jonespwns

Can i get a group of people to play with? My MMR is about 2900 solo.. I'm so tired of playing with randoms that don't coordinate.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonespwns*
> 
> Can i get a group of people to play with? My MMR is about 2900 solo.. I'm so tired of playing with randoms that don't coordinate.


Are you in the OCN guild? If not I can add you to it I just need to add you to my steams friend list and I can send you invite.


----------



## jonespwns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Are you in the OCN guild? If not I can add you to it I just need to add you to my steams friend list and I can send you invite.


I am in the guild but no one is talking in teh chat thing


----------



## HometownHero

Next time you're online send me a message; a couple of us frequently run a stack and it's normally open to the guild if you want to join.


----------



## Sunz

Throw me an invite my in game name is Sun.


----------



## WALSRU

I hope you guys do some Ability Draft, I want to cast that mess


----------



## scooter.jay

Some games just make you smile









http://dotabuff.com/matches/649848609

Tide is so fun


----------



## Ramzinho

well i just checked the inhouse spreadsheet. 20 people gonna be online.. i hope we can have a minor mixed league...









and we need a final word on the time guys.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Some games just make you smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/649848609
> 
> Tide is so fun


I'm holding you to this standard on Tide from now on.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> I'm holding you to this standard on Tide from now on.


I hope i can keep it up


----------



## ObscureParadox

So it's in house day, what time we starting??


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> So it's in house day, what time we starting??


in days past we usually start grouping up around 8 pm EDT and play Same Hero Only Mid and just goof off till around 9pm and usually 9 is when everyone finally makes it and we have enough to do 5v5s

(all times listed are Eastern Daylight savings Time)

someone throw up a live stream for me to watch, though I'm really worried connection here is 0.06 download


----------



## jonespwns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> in days past we usually start grouping up around 8 pm EDT and play Same Hero Only Mid and just goof off till around 9pm and usually 9 is when everyone finally makes it and we have enough to do 5v5s
> 
> (all times listed are Eastern Daylight savings Time)
> 
> someone throw up a live stream for me to watch, though I'm really worried connection here is 0.06 download


I am so totally down to try an in-house game! is there anything I need to do to get into it? Sign up or something?


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonespwns*
> 
> I am so totally down to try an in-house game! is there anything I need to do to get into it? Sign up or something?


Sign up here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE#gid=5


----------



## HarrisLam

it seems there is now exactly 20 people who signed up, excluding Rlnd

I *should* be able to attend, and I'm OK with playing / watching, so we should be able to have 2 games safely going on at any given time.


----------



## 13321G4

Coming online should be enough.

You can 'sign up' here though:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmToPDrXxHsAdDItUUJ3TFhGSlZEZzVNUzdKczEtbUE


----------



## Ramzinho

how long till we start?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> So it's in house day, what time we starting??


Going to start lobbies around 9pm EDT.

If you guys can get some people together earlier, go for it! More games = more fun!


----------



## 13321G4

We (scoot, Hero, Harris and someone who's ocn name I don't know :$) have been playing a few games. We've been keeping the party open to the guild, so definitely join us when you see the chance!

5v5 sniper mid only? YES PLEASE!

(I'm out for a little while now though, back in a hour.)


----------



## Atham

How does this in-house work? I am having exams now, but it seems like something I'd want to join after the tests.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> We (scoot, Hero, Harris and someone who's ocn name I don't know :$) have been playing a few games. We've been keeping the party open to the guild, so definitely join us when you see the chance!
> 
> 5v5 sniper mid only? YES PLEASE!
> 
> (I'm out for a little while now though, back in a hour.)


That other one is me









Edit : Any chance of starting a little earlier for the euro guys. 9EDT is like 2AM here so most of the europeans will only have the one game I'm sure. I can start playing around 12AM local time?


----------



## redalert

If someone is willing to make a lobby and there are enough people to play you guys might as well start earlier. Once a lobby is up and running it should be easy to keep the games going


----------



## jonespwns

Hey guys, im not gonna be able to make it to the in house tonight! i apologize for that


----------



## Ramzinho

ok i've to say i've had awesome fun... and i've to say.,. Archangel is too stronk.. Xeqn Awesome player, Kmac as usual monster farmer and SAM just as good as he always was..

EF keeps doing strange weird build









Had too much fun guys.. seriously we need to do this more often.. please..

Walsru : i can't wait for the vods... GG WP all... hope i didn't ruin anybody's game.. thanks for carrying me.. ViVA OCN









Oh one more thing.. I hope red joins us from time to time.. man enough with watching and botting?? i'm sure u r the next RTZ or Dondo the Supa Mida.. wanna see u play.. EF says you are legendary


----------



## kmac20

I like hitting creeps.


----------



## Xeqn

was decent fun,
i couldn't talk cause it started at 3am and i did not want to wake anyone.

was also bit rusty after grinding league for the past month, but that didn't stop me from going full yolo both games.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I like hitting creeps.


I was so tired it being nearly 4am. Half way i thought i have not seen medusa ? Then saw you were playing her and thought game over lol. Still was alot of fun must do more


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> was decent fun,
> i couldn't talk cause it started at 3am and i did not want to wake anyone.
> 
> was also bit rusty after grinding league for the past month, but that didn't stop me from going full yolo both games.


Why you playing LOL ? you are very good in dota... afaik LOL is for people who failed dota









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I was so tired it being nearly 4am. Half way i thought i have not seen medusa ? Then saw you were playing her and thought game over lol. Still was alot of fun must do more


2 Europeans, And i'm In Egypt.. EU W ... need more OCN Dota players..


----------



## Xeqn

mostly because all my friends play it, and that ive been playing dota for 7-8 years and sometimes i want to play something else
i used to play dota on a pro level but recently got really lazy to improve again


----------



## Ramzinho

So i woke up to see the compendium







Nice


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> mostly because all my friends play it, and that ive been playing dota for 7-8 years and sometimes i want to play something else
> i used to play dota on a pro level but recently got really lazy to improve again


I figured.. you were really good







.. damn man wish to get to your level guys


----------



## redalert

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/dota-2-10th-may-patch-content-analysis/1100-1422/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just got my Compendium Ticket.


----------



## offroadz

I hope next in-house I get to actually play not just sign up and sit in guild lobby for 3 hours


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I hope next in-house I get to actually play not just sign up and sit in guild lobby for 3 hours


Wait why did that happen?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I hope next in-house I get to actually play not just sign up and sit in guild lobby for 3 hours


Did you speak up about wanting to play?

There are too many idling players on the OCN channel / OCN guild channel at all times. They will not know if you don't say anything.

I would imagine someone would always be willing to give up the playing seat for a game if you tell them you want to play.

Don't know, I myself found that watching them play is quite fun. Maybe its just me used to spectating games and I know more than half of the players. To me it's more of a gathering thing than playing.

But ya....I'm sorry about your experience and hopefully you will get to play next time.


----------



## offroadz

Yes I definitely spoke up, my feeling was that I am not as well known and therefore it was more for friends then the OCN community but I could be wrong.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> Yes I definitely spoke up, my feeling was that I am not as well known and therefore it was more for friends then the OCN community but I could be wrong.


Did you have any other OCNers on your Steam friends list? All of the games were hosted as lobbies, so to find them you have to click "find a lobby" in the play tab. We didn't password-protect the lobbies, so the way to find them would be under the "local lobbies" tab, which shows any lobbies that your Steam friends have joined.

In that sense you are correct; it wasn't a very formal setup at all, and being able to join was actually linked to having another participating OCN member on your friends list. Password-protecting would have helped, because then the lobby would be searchable by password.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> Yes I definitely spoke up, my feeling was that I am not as well known and therefore it was more for friends then the OCN community but I could be wrong.


depends on how you look at the issue.

Thing is, roughly 20 people signed up for the in-house. Not sure how many showed up, but I imagine it was likely less than that number. Some of them prefer to watch (like me) so naturally only one game will be active at any given time. Only 10 slots are avail, if people REALLY wanted to play themselves, I guess you would have to wait for the next game, then requests again that you would like to play?

I partially agree that being active here on the forums will help in the chance of people remember you, but I watched the last 2 games in the in-house, and I knew it for a fact that half of those guys did not know the other half very well. For this reason, I myself wouldnt call it a "friends' gathering"

Be more active! Most of us here are very friendly. They play together quite regularly (so you might be able to join in) and will help you if you need any suggestions. Get to know more of us and more about us so that you can have more fun the next in-house, I mean, that's the whole point isn't it? To meet and play, and probably even make friends with more OCN members?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Did you have any other OCNers on your Steam friends list? All of the games were hosted as lobbies, so to find them you have to click "find a lobby" in the play tab. We didn't password-protect the lobbies, so the way to find them would be under the "local lobbies" tab, which shows any lobbies that your Steam friends have joined.
> 
> In that sense you are correct; it wasn't a very formal setup at all, and being able to join was actually linked to having another participating OCN member on your friends list. Password-protecting would have helped, because then the lobby would be searchable by password.


This as well. If you have NO ONE on your friendlist that's currently playing the in-house, you probably wont even know if they are actually playing. They probably dont chat in the guild channel very often except maybe in between games


----------



## offroadz

ok obviously it was my fault then, sorry to bother you guys was just mentioning it would be nice to play.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> ok obviously it was my fault then, sorry to bother you guys was just mentioning it would be nice to play.


Don't apologize


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> Yes I definitely spoke up, my feeling was that I am not as well known and therefore it was more for friends then the OCN community but I could be wrong.


well i believe 100% u did speak on the guild. but we already have each other in friends list and i'm sure wwe didn't even check the guild channel.. it's our bad.. feel free to add us from the guild channel man... see u next inhouse


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> ok obviously it was my fault then, sorry to bother you guys was just mentioning it would be nice to play.


Sorry offroadz. Send me a friend invite and I'll make sure you get to play next time.

I don't mind sitting out.

Red, they changed the gift item so I couldn't activate it as a broadcaster. The heck?


----------



## kmac20

Dude I honestly didn't see what you wrote in the OCN chat and I for sure was one of the few actively writing in there with EF.

I'm sorry I didn't see your request man. You def could have taken my spot for one of the games. I actually saw we had 20 people and was ready with people on my friend list standing by to fill out spots so we could hve ran 2. But after everyone joined spectators and the broadcaster slots I naturally assumed everyone who was interested was either on a team or wanted to broadcast an spectate more than they wanted to play.

Trust me bro, it's not just some inclusive club. In the past I've had a friend play when we were short, and although I've been a member of OCN for probably 5+ years now, I'm not a particularly well known poster (I'm a streaky poster: some times I'll post a lot, other times I'll literally go MONTHS without a single post and just read and lurk).

So yeah man, next time just shout more or spam the chat a bit. Only me and a few others usually read the OCN chat channel AT ALL, and the odd times people are talking in there it's more often than not JUST EF and myself.

Probably out fault for spamming chat a lot and your messages got 'lost in the sauce'. So for that I'm sorry bro. Really I don't want you to feel its some all inclusive club, it's really not. Sun and myself play together a LOT, and we are frequently joined by some other OCN members (primarily ef and TOX/messiah) we could be considered an 'OCN stack', we more often than not we often play with non-OCN friends; example: *JOKEY* THE MAN WHO LOVES POKEY....in his butt, one of Suns 322 brothers, etc.

So yeah man, hit us up anytime to play at all: don't feel you have to wait for an in-house. Just remember though that only a few people even check the OCN chat channel in game, so just add us and in the friend request message say you're from OCN and a reminder of who you are on OCN, and I promise you'll be able to find some peeps to play with.

Super sorry you felt slighted in any way, shape, or form, and hope it doesn't cause you to shy away in the future!

/endofKMACsfirstlengthypostinmonths


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Dude I honestly didn't see what you wrote in the OCN chat and I for sure was one of the few actively writing in there with EF.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't see your request man. You def could have taken my spot for one of the games. I actually saw we had 20 people and was ready with people on my friend list standing by to fill out spots so we could hve ran 2. But after everyone joined spectators and the broadcaster slots I naturally assumed everyone who was interested was either on a team or wanted to broadcast an spectate more than they wanted to play.
> 
> Trust me bro, it's not just some inclusive club. In the past I've had a friend play when we were short, and although I've been a member of OCN for probably 5+ years now, I'm not a particularly well known poster (I'm a streaky poster: some times I'll post a lot, other times I'll literally go MONTHS without a single post and just read and lurk).
> 
> So yeah man, next time just shout more or spam the chat a bit. Only me and a few others usually read the OCN chat channel AT ALL, and the odd times people are talking in there it's more often than not JUST EF and myself.
> 
> Probably out fault for spamming chat a lot and your messages got 'lost in the sauce'. So for that I'm sorry bro. Really I don't want you to feel its some all inclusive club, it's really not. Sun and myself play together a LOT, and we are frequently joined by some other OCN members (primarily ef and TOX/messiah) we could be considered an 'OCN stack', we more often than not we often play with non-OCN friends; example: *JOKEY* THE MAN WHO LOVES POKEY....in his butt, one of Suns 322 brothers, etc.
> 
> So yeah man, hit us up anytime to play at all: don't feel you have to wait for an in-house. Just remember though that only a few people even check the OCN chat channel in game, so just add us and in the friend request message say you're from OCN and a reminder of who you are on OCN, and I promise you'll be able to find some peeps to play with.
> 
> Super sorry you felt slighted in any way, shape, or form, and hope it doesn't cause you to shy away in the future!
> 
> /endofKMACsfirstlengthypostinmonths


Did u rage?


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Did u rage?


keyboard = broken


----------



## Ramzinho

Kmac has seriously improved a lot on the raging side.. i remember the first game i had with him.. he was so angry all the time.. now he is way way calmer than that .. And btw.. thanks guys for teaching me dota.

EF, Sun, Kmac, Spam, Red Alert, Messiah.. you guys all really helped me be a bit better. thanks guys.


----------



## kmac20

Na dude I still do lol i just try not to do it on microphones unless its prople i play with a lot hah.

I just rage at games. Sometimes they piss me off. The other day I was raging SO HARD at 6am at Mega Man: Dr Wilys Revenge. That game IS bull****. It's literally the same game as NES mega man but 100000000x harder cause MegaMan is 10x bigger than the NES version so every ****in thing hits him and controls like he's drunk here).

Sometimes games just piss me off. And not just video games, but all games: sports, board, etc. I just like to win.

So yeah I'm still a eager just less vocal about it.

@SUN: HELLLL NAW cause I killed you first you feeder. I also was resigned when I saw my 10 minute farm and the score of roughly 20-4. Also **** you for removin 25% of all my farm from existence.

The one time I DID rage though was when you tp'd back to lane bot. I had like 250 hp and KNEW that1 nuke plus some right clicks would get me, but I STILL WALKED RIGHT UP to the friggin creep line for ONE last hit.

I definitely kept that rage out of chat though because it was A) my fault and B) so incredibly ******ed that it was SUPER ULTRA ******ED and I didn't want anyoneeeee to know how stupid that death was. It was my dirty little feeder secret.

But I don't think my one death was what lost us that game, so everyone feel free to laugh at a guy with 250hp walking up to a creep line for ONE last hit when a Lich with lvl 4 frost nova (Q) is TPing in right next to me.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I hope next in-house I get to actually play not just sign up and sit in guild lobby for 3 hours


Wow, that must a sacked, I know often times once in lobby I often forget to check the guild chat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> Yes I definitely spoke up, my feeling was that I am not as well known and therefore it was more for friends then the OCN community but I could be wrong.


That should not have been the case I know many people often give up their slot to let others play, we've even asked non OCN frIends to not pay so OCN members could play
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> ok obviously it was my fault then, sorry to bother you guys was just mentioning it would be nice to play.


Wow, super sorry you felt like it was your fault, hopefully I'll be there for the next one and we'll try to set it up better so that everyone has a chance to play.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Wow, that must a sacked, I know often times once in lobby I often forget to check the guild chat.
> That should not have been the case I know many people often give up their slot to let others play, we've even asked non OCN frIends to not pay so OCN members could play
> Wow, super sorry you felt like it was your fault, hopefully I'll be there for the next one and we'll try to set it up better so that everyone has a chance to play.


See Doc! This why we need you!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> See Doc! This why we need you!


Believe me I really wanted to be there, did WALSRU record/cast any if not can someone upload the replay files? iirc you can't download replays of private lobbies just by match id unless you were in it.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Believe me I really wanted to be there, did WALSRU record/cast any if not can someone upload the replay files? iirc you can't download replays of private lobbies just by match id unless you were in it.


If Walrus doesn't upload them to youtube, I'll upload the ones I have.


----------



## exodus1500

I signed up to play and was watching the guild chat, but I wasnt really sure how the in-house worked. I clicked on the lobby thing and nothing was there for the guild. Between not knowing how things worked, there looking like there was tons of people, and it seemed pretty buddy buddy, I just kind of moved on and played some games by myelf


----------



## Ramzinho

To all people who haven't played or couldn't Join.. Add me or Add EF or Red Alert.. we will make sure you join us next time..

On the other hand.. seems like a lot of OCN wanted to play.. wow.. we barely hit 10 people before.. this time.. we were a lot









I want more EU people







Gimme Gimme


----------



## Ramzinho

oh.. By the way guys.. aren't we going to have an OCN fantasy league? I'm creating one.. and it should be fun


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I signed up to play and was watching the guild chat, but I wasnt really sure how the in-house worked. I clicked on the lobby thing and nothing was there for the guild. Between not knowing how things worked, there looking like there was tons of people, and it seemed pretty buddy buddy, I just kind of moved on and played some games by myelf


Inhouses are mostly meet and greets. Feel free to add any of us. I know a lot of us wouldn't have minded just spectating.


----------



## WALSRU

Meepo is on my compendium challenge

ASDKJGHLSDFLKJHDSF

P.S. So much ragerino


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Meepo is on my compendium challenge
> 
> ASDKJGHLSDFLKJHDSF
> 
> P.S. So much ragerino


1000 ms satellite internet and gets rampage.. EZ for you


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anyone know how to get Levels in the Compendium?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyone know how to get Levels in the Compendium?




Goto to that section of the compendium to get points so you can level up. You can also buy points to level up too


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> Goto to that section of the compendium to get points so you can level up. You can also buy points to level up too


But i tried all of those and they did nothing.


----------



## redalert

I just tried them and the only ones that gave me points were favorite player, favorite team and picking the all star match teams. The qualifier predictions didnt do anything as far as getting points. It might just be bug atm

This didnt take too long


----------



## HarrisLam

seems like we (or I guess you







) have to keep this in mind. Need a better way to spot newcomers who want to join in and play, otherwise they might lose interest and leave the community.

How about....everybody in the in-house avoid chatting in the guild channel, and then have someone spam lobby entry method so new guys know what to do to get in?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Meepo is on my compendium challenge
> 
> ASDKJGHLSDFLKJHDSF
> 
> P.S. So much ragerino


just play the ones you can play and re-roll? That;s what I'll be doing. literally can't play like 6 heros in that pool

Though I'm still extremely upset that playing the game itself does not give comp points. If playing the game gives a steady 25, or even 15 points, I would play a lot more (obviously they would have to say double the reward requirements, but I still think giving the motivation is nice)


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> seems like we (or I guess you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) have to keep this in mind. Need a better way to spot newcomers who want to join in and play, otherwise they might lose interest and leave the community.
> 
> How about....everybody in the in-house avoid chatting in the guild channel, and then have someone spam lobby entry method so new guys know what to do to get in?
> just play the ones you can play and re-roll? That;s what I'll be doing. literally can't play like 6 heros in that pool
> 
> Though I'm still extremely upset that playing the game itself does not give comp points. If playing the game gives a steady 25, or even 15 points, I would play a lot more (obviously they would have to say double the reward requirements, but I still think giving the motivation is nice)


Trust me Harris we will work out a way to play em all







I will baby sit you if you are playing something you cant play and you do the same. I have invoker in mine so if i could just stroll around our base while you win that would be great ha ha

Also anyone looking for games add me [OCN]scooter.jay i am on all day every day lol. Usually not that hard to get a 5 stack now


----------



## WALSRU




----------



## redalert




----------



## 13321G4

Lol... My phoenix game 1, so terrible







. Felt so bad, first time on her.

Game 2 all random, roll straight into phoenix :O insta-repick. Lot's of 1 man black holes, but I'm blaming ping and it being 5am for that







. That last black hole: walk up to two frozen opponents and blackhole. Such skill







.

Enjoyed the games though!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*


I must become Brew to play Brew!

Bottoms up!

Anybody who didn't get to play in the inhouse please add me or Doc. One of us will make sure you get to play next one.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*


I was way too tired and drunk for the in house. I'm watching myself back and cringing D:

Edit : Even worse when you have to play tinker for the first time ever and your reaction and thinking times have slowed to a halt because of alcohol XD


----------



## Atham

Oh man, I need to get into these games. What sort of skill level are you guys? I mean, I have about 150 hours on Dota 2 (very low, I know); I am just curious to know if I would stand a chance.


----------



## mylilpony

hmm i got meepo too. time to brush up on my smurf...
and batrider, sven, nyx, naix, timber, WD, undying, centaur, disruptor
should be fun


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I started to Void. Cant seem to win even though i have farm.


----------



## HarrisLam

New TI purple theme confirmed. Off lane dark seer, mid puck, dazzle bane luna tri-safe-lane OP purple meta.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I started to Void. Cant seem to win even though i have farm.


All about the chronos bromigo. Allllll about the chronos.

Soon as you hit 6 get a kill with it. After that catch whoever is the most important hero in it and blow them up. Who cares if you only catch one if its their farmed ass carry who happens to be the only source of damage on their team? Sure a 5 man chrono is great, but catch 1-2 cores in it and blow them up and you set.

Allllll about the chronos. Remember: whoever gets caught in a chrono WILL die (ESPECIALLY if you have farm as you've said you're getting). So be sure to catch muy importante heroes in there and blow 'em up.

What items are you building? Attack speed is where it's at on void, battle fury is incredibly dated and doesn't really have synergy with his kit. Maelstrom and mask are where its at. I aim for a super early treads/maelstrom, sometimes grabbing a midas if i think its gonna go super late. Maelstrom is just as efficient a farming item as BF on void, and it lets you get many, many timelocks in chronosphere.

Attack speed = time lock = perma bash WITH 40 extra damage (80 in chronosphere).

NA Qualifiers in 40 minutes! GO EHUG!!! COMMENCE THE JIGGLING!


----------



## Clockster

All I can say is I'll never purchase another compendium for the rest of my life.
I purchased 2 of them, 1 for myself and 1 for my girlfriend, So I tried trading it to her and it says its not tradable until the 20th of May??
At no point during the checkout was I warned about this restriction, I have made countless in game purchases and market purchases and have never come across crap like this.

Seriously annoyed right now, the whole point of it is to play with her and level our compendiums together...

Total idiocy from Valve...


----------



## kmac20

Sounds more like a SteamGuard problem to me than a compendium problem! Tons of people were trading them on D2L and the market the DAY THEY WERE RELEASED, so I seriously doubt it is a restriction on all compendiums purchased. Rather, it sounds specific to you and your account.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Sounds more like a SteamGuard problem to me than a compendium problem! Tons of people were trading them on D2L and the market the DAY THEY WERE RELEASED, so I seriously doubt it is a restriction on all compendiums purchased. Rather, it sounds specific to you and your account.


Well that makes no sense whatsoever, I have made tons of purchases in game and traded to countless people.
Pissing me off to no end.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I started to Void. Cant seem to win even though i have farm.


If I'm safelane i go pms - midas - mom - maelstrom aghs mjolnir or pms- midas mom aghs mjolnir refresher depending on my team comp. Just had a game yesterday came back from down 15k yesterday after my mid/offlane fed hard. Even if you're heavily contested/die a lot you should have the aghs or maelstrom in under 25 minutes - if you don't go aghs (which is fine i just love it) you'll need a bkb because you won't have the HP unless you're going SNY


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*


I can't say how much i enjoyed those games.. Man OCN guys are fun

I go PA then loda and Xbox goes LODA.. these guys are too old meta







.. and i saw 12 min do double midas on Arch and Kmac although they died and the game wasn''t going their way...







these guys are Awesome.. also Xeqn is amazing.

Guys let's please do this more.

And man.. Don't ever talk about HATS when you have ef with you.. EF, Sun and Red are literally item "W x Hores" you have no idea.. if you blame one for my hats.. Blame EF


----------



## WALSRU

I would love to cast again, but this time with more caffeine. Too much drinking.... or not enough drinking









Also, I am obsessed with Ability draft: Broken Tiny


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Well that makes no sense whatsoever, I have made tons of purchases in game and traded to countless people.
> Pissing me off to no end.


During the purchase transaction - before payment processing, Steam asks if it is for yourself or gift to someone else. Select gift then it asks for the e-mail whom you are gifting it to. But if you purchase for yourself or it goes in your own inventory first, you may have to wait 20 days. Also if you recently change payment information/type in the past 30 days there will be a delay on trading too.


----------



## discoprince

Ti4 Qualifiers are going crazy
so many games


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> Ti4 Qualifiers are going crazy
> so many games


I know... they should make DOTA 2 client allow us to watch more than one game... right now I have DOTA 2 TV Client running with Multiple twitch streams running.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I would love to cast again, but this time with more caffeine. Too much drinking.... or not enough drinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am obsessed with Ability draft: Broken Tiny


get a bigger bladder first


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I know... they should make DOTA 2 client allow us to watch more than one game... right now I have DOTA 2 TV Client running with Multiple twitch streams running.


Kreygasm


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I know... they should make DOTA 2 client allow us to watch more than one game... right now I have DOTA 2 TV Client running with Multiple twitch streams running.


Do you get drops from all of them.

The only problem i have is NA teams are all T2. Very boring Dota.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I know... they should make DOTA 2 client allow us to watch more than one game... right now I have DOTA 2 TV Client running with Multiple twitch streams running.


Show us a triple monitor setup with even more streams!










Can somebody link me to a multi twitch stream viewer program/website? I forgot what I was using last year for TI3.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> get a bigger bladder first


SHOTS FIRED

Yeah I got a 6 year old girl bladder, it is my kryptonite ok


----------



## discoprince

waiting for liquid to start


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Show us a triple monitor setup with even more streams!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody link me to a multi twitch stream viewer program/website? I forgot what I was using last year for TI3.


This is for the NA Hub all 4 streams:

http://www.multitwitch.tv/beyondthesummit/beyondthesummit2/beyondthesummit3/highgroundtv

The EU Hubs have kittens running around...

My desk at the moment does not support 3 monitors.

You get drops from TwitchTV only if you linked your Twitch account to your Steam account. Also required is the broadcaster has to link their Official Twitch Streaming account to their official Steam account too.

I remember I got a drop from watching TwitchTV show up a few days later. Drops from watching in DOTA client show up about an hour later.

So far I think only Tobiwan has his linked to his broadcast channel - not sure about the other ones.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Hey guys, after how much fun I think everyone had, is anyone up for another in house day sometime soon? Preferably not as late as the last one XD

If anyone is around from 5PM EST onwards and fancies a few games then I'd definitely be up for it as I'm sure a few others on here would be too


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Liquid wins first game by copy paste EG draft.


----------



## Masked

I really enjoyed the open -- I only played for the pudge FFA, though but -- I think we should definitely do more.

I try and play a game or 2/night so, I'll be making more of an effort to play with you guys in the future!

I stopped talking on my mic because I'd rage, hard...Trying to get the blood pressure down a bit these days...Maybe some groups would help?!?!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Hey guys, after how much fun I think everyone had, is anyone up for another in house day sometime soon? Preferably not as late as the last one XD
> 
> If anyone is around from 5PM EST onwards and fancies a few games then I'd definitely be up for it as I'm sure a few others on here would be too


More EU.. Come one E U B O Y S.. need to ditch those NA god like players.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> More EU.. Come one E U B O Y S.. need to ditch those NA god like players.


Maybe we should have a ryder cup type thing, EU vs NA???

God that would be good!!!!!!


----------



## EPiiKK

Just had my worst day of dota ever. Won 2/9 games, almost every game their safelane outfarmed ours. I played over 600gpm naix, yet their luna goes midas HoD and still outfarms us... Days like this really make my jimmies rustle


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Just had my worst day of dota ever. Won 2/9 games, almost every game their safelane outfarmed ours. I played over 600gpm naix, yet their luna goes midas HoD and still outfarms us... Days like this really make my jimmies rustle


Naix should be better then Luna.


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Naix should be better then Luna.


What? Naix can not melt buildings like Luna :/


----------



## DragonFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Naix should be better then Luna.


During the early/mid-game transition, luna farms so much faster even without midas due to glaives, higher natural attack speed, and lunar blessing. That is, if she doesn't get challenged enough that she maxes Lucent Beam first for Eclipse.
Unless the opposing team does something about it early on, she will snowball...


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonFang*
> 
> During the early/mid-game transition, luna farms so much faster even without midas due to glaives, higher natural attack speed, and lunar blessing. That is, if she doesn't get challenged enough that she maxes Lucent Beam first for Eclipse.
> Unless the opposing team does something about it early on, she will snowball...


When I'm building Luna I normally go, Q,E,Q,E,Q,R,Q,E,W,E,R,W,W,W,A,R,A.............. That is if everything goes well XD

So I normally have full beams anyway since killing heros is a quick way to farm


----------



## redalert




----------



## HarrisLam

Counting both carries have absolute free farm, both have very high damage so last hit will not miss, lifestealer with queling blade, luna with aura

But once laning phase is over, luna have either HoD or midas + glaives to farm neutrals, while lifestealer only has lifesteal. Luna will outfarm LS for quite a while

That is not to say that luna should beat lifestealer even with a level advantage (advantage < 3lv), however. I think its only possible for luna to win after manta, or if you catch rage in cooldown, etc etc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> When I'm building Luna I normally go, Q,E,Q,E,Q,R,Q,E,W,E,R,W,W,W,A,R,A.............. That is if everything goes well XD
> 
> So I normally have full beams anyway since killing heros is a quick way to farm


try going EQQ for your first 3 levels instead, otherwise, what are you going to do with lv 1 beam?


----------



## Timeofdoom

As for the previous inhouse question: shouldn't we just try to make weekly events in our steam group or something? That'd be a no-brainer as far as I can tell.


----------



## 13321G4

Guys, what is your opinion on Spectre?

I've been playing farming carries like Luna and Naga and legitimately enjoyed the PvE. (With Luna I would show up for team fights but naga would be all about the splitpush.) The copendium challenged me to play Spectre and I find Spectre has a completly different mentality. For me Spectre is all about being hyper aggressive against enemies that are alone, because of the bonus damage from desolate, even diving towers for kills. I don't feel Spectre can get large from just afk farming. Any enemy rotation kills you. Rather live from haunt to haunt and grab kills where you can.

Have I been playing these other carries wrong, or is Spectre just a more aggresive hero?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Guys, what is your opinion on Spectre?
> 
> I've been playing farming carries like Luna and Naga and legitimately enjoyed the PvE. (With Luna I would show up for team fights but naga would be all about the splitpush.) The copendium challenged me to play Spectre and I find Spectre has a completly different mentality. For me Spectre is all about being hyper aggressive against enemies that are alone, because of the bonus damage from desolate, even diving towers for kills. I don't feel Spectre can get large from just afk farming. Any enemy rotation kills you. Rather live from haunt to haunt and grab kills where you can.
> 
> Have I been playing these other carries wrong, or is Spectre just a more aggresive hero?


I've seen spectre played as a very farm based hero, rush radi and then go for dmg items, isnt diffusal common? It really works, the radi burn and ulti in teamfights does massive dmg to their supports in particular


----------



## 13321G4

I attempt to do the same but hardly ever feel like I can get my radiance up in a reasonable timing, so I go diffusal instead.

http://dotabuff.com/players/46230599/matches?date=week&faction=&hero=spectre&lobby_type=&game_mode=&region=&duration=

That first game I got good farm early so I could get a radiance up easily, the rest of the games I got pressured hard and failed miserably, and the win is when I was playing against a terrible sniper and managed to pick him off a few times in lane. Was playing to aggressive to build radiance.


----------



## gonX

Pure DPS-wise Diffusal is actually better, even at level 1, since the +damage from Radiance does not get applied to your illusions, whereas both the mana burn and +agility from the Diffusal works well with your illusions.

The difference is that Radiance is just generally a good teamfight item. It allows you to do reliable DPS even when kiting, and even moreso in teamfights, as all enemies will take damage as long as you are in their vicinity. That's why Radiance is typically rushed first.
However, since it has a static damage aura it wears off in the lategame, whereas Diffusal helps your hero scale through the midgame. Personally I feel like Radiance is best gotten pre-25 minutes of the game - any later than that and it starts becoming not worth it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Pure DPS-wise Diffusal is actually better, even at level 1, since the +damage from Radiance does not get applied to your illusions, whereas both the mana burn and +agility from the Diffusal works well with your illusions.


I agree that diffusial is almost better than radiance in every way except creep farming, but there is one extra special effect radiance has : haunt now scares enemy team into running in a chaotic manner. Diffusial on its own definitey does not do this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I attempt to do the same but hardly ever feel like I can get my radiance up in a reasonable timing, so I go diffusal instead.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/players/46230599/matches?date=week&faction=&hero=spectre&lobby_type=&game_mode=&region=&duration=
> 
> That first game I got good farm early so I could get a radiance up easily, the rest of the games I got pressured hard and failed miserably, and the win is when I was playing against a terrible sniper and managed to pick him off a few times in lane. Was playing to aggressive to build radiance.


If it didn't work, try harder.

TL;DR : play spectre like you would play naga siren (but get a bit of HP items before radiance, naga has sleep TP, spect doesn't)

be cautious though, this might just be an illusion in pro-games. Radiance might not do as much wonders as it seems in the pro-games you watch because frankly, it is hard in our skill level to have all farm given to the hard carry, and when the carry get radiance, the other side still has lv8 supports. Just....things aren't usually like this

You should decide whether you can go for radiance or not within the first 10 minutes. If you are having a really bad time, go the general radiance-less build aka phase drums diffusial etc, so that it gives you a reasonable item-set to compete in all stages of the game.

If farm goes alright, you should aim for sub-22min radiance (with phase and drums before that, or at least a bracer). Only show up in teamfights with haunt if you spot a free kill. Don't even bother if it doesn't look "free enough". After radiance, you should keep farming for either manta or a straight heart (I kind of like manta into heart more), but now, you can haunt whenever there's teamfight, and reality-in for support kills. Then from there, you slowly switch from complete farm mode to semi-aggressive to yolo push-gank mode with the support of your item progression.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Specter is pretty good. Lets say you are farming and one of your team players cant ganged somewhere in the map by another enemy player and both are almost dead, you ult and get the kill. Specter is not really a DPS carry. Its more of a Tank carry.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That is not to say that luna should beat lifestealer even with a level advantage (advantage < 3lv), however. I think its only possible for luna to win after manta, or if you catch rage in cooldown, etc etc
> try going EQQ for your first 3 levels instead, otherwise, what are you going to do with lv 1 beam?


I do I just typed it wrong XD


----------



## Ramzinho

I need to sum up my last 3 days of dota : 10 Hero challenge is wrecking both mmr and Pubs... i can't get a win.. there are always 3 heroes feeding in my team..

And yesterday i learned that Wraith King without decent Back up.. loses to a farmed morph


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I need to sum up my last 3 days of dota : 10 Hero challenge is wrecking both mmr and Pubs... i can't get a win.. there are always 3 heroes feeding in my team..
> 
> And yesterday i learned that Wraith King without decent Back up.. loses to a farmed morph


Same story here. 4 games with CK and keep losing. The hero is so trash. Super slow at farming and not even a good carry because u need BKB.

I though VOID was bad but CK is another Level bad. No wonder nobody picks CK anymore. He needs huge buffs somehow.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Same story here. 4 games with CK and keep losing. The hero is so trash. Super slow at farming and not even a good carry because u need BKB.
> 
> I though VOID was bad but CK is another Level bad. No wonder nobody picks CK anymore. He needs huge buffs somehow.


He may well be trash at what you're using him for. I don't disagree that he is well out of the current meta, but I would hesitate to compare him to Void. CK is usually best used when your team's goal is to take the game quickly and aggressively. He can dominate the midgame with a relatively cheap core (Treads, Drums, Armlet, BKB). If you want to play late with him, you're probably going to need a well-rounded core (hero-wise). The hero just isn't geared for farming as much as he is for fighting; he comes to mind when I think about "farming heroes" instead of farming creeps. He fell out when Wisp took a fall and when the meta shifted away from aggressive strength carries.


----------



## Jim888

P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Same story here. 4 games with CK and keep losing. The hero is so trash. Super slow at farming and not even a good carry because u need BKB.
> 
> I though VOID was bad but CK is another Level bad. No wonder nobody picks CK anymore. He needs huge buffs somehow.


So try something different. ..I like to use him to split push towers any time ultimate is up


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I tried different setups each game. He feels very underpowered. You are probably right. I probably need to go for win early game.


----------



## HarrisLam

I pretty much agree 100% to what JoeWalsh is saying. Farm as much as you can in laning phase. Once you get out of it, you should never look back unless it's the 30 seconds post-teamfight.

If someone is rotating to your lane for a gank, you can get aggressive as soon as lv 1-2. Otherwise, maybe lv 3-5. His whole skill build is pretty much designed for early gank, tower diving kills and tower push. Get boots and drums and you are ready to wreck faces. Ultimate for tier 1 tower pushes early game to extend your advantages further. Unless you already have an overwhelming advantage or extreme map control, any time you sit down and farm will be advantage lost because someone else is bound to farm faster.

Aggro all the way. If you successfully build up a slight advantage (lets say a kill or 2-3 assists) early game, you might be able to snowball it all the way to mid-late game (11-16). I feel that lv 5, 8 and 11 are the strongest moments of CK. Try to do timing ganks and tower pushes and try to force fights early and try your absolute best to win the game before late game comes.

Just try to change your item build and playstyle all the way to early-mid game oriented, you will be surprised how many players are not ready for such aggression. (unless you solo queue and your teammates think differently about gameplan, then im pretty sure you're destined to lose that one)


----------



## DragonFang

A farming CK is good, especially with a quelling blade to maximize his high base damage for last hits, but his skills tend to lean towards a ganker IMO

That said, CK should always have a backup with fast cd on their disables/slow. His stun, altho random, has a good enough duration in average to chain skills decently with other heroes plus reality rift, otherwise he's too slow to follow-up after the first 5s of the gank. Also an orb of venom is always a good but cheap pickup for any ganking melee heroes during the early stages of the game


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonFang*
> 
> A farming CK is good, especially with a quelling blade to maximize his high base damage for last hits, but his skills tend to lean towards a ganker IMO
> 
> That said, CK should always have a backup with fast cd on their disables/slow. His stun, altho random, has a good enough duration in average to chain skills decently with other heroes plus reality rift, otherwise he's too slow to follow-up after the first 5s of the gank. Also an orb of venom is always a good but cheap pickup for any ganking melee heroes during the early stages of the game


Chaos Knight is slow? He has one of the highest base movement speeds, 325.

He's a really good hero, he just doesn't fit into the current flash farm meta.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Chaos Knight is slow? He has one of the highest base movement speeds, 325.
> 
> He's a really good hero, he just doesn't fit into the current flash farm meta.


I assume that guy probably meant the bad attack animation of CK. As a melee hero, CK probably has one of the (if not THE) worst attack animation. His club thingy swings so slow....I mean sure, once he started swinging you are guaranteed for a hit, but what about the next one?

(for the same reason, I disagree that a queling blade makes CK all that better in farming. It is only going to help laning phase)

Imagine an early game blink strike, hit, stun, hit, hit, enemy recovers from stun. After this point, you can only hit once more, and if that doesn't get you the kill, you just aren't getting it unless help is coming. Very true that CK is the second fastest hero in the game in terms of movespeed, but the fact that you have to stand still while waiting for the attack animation to complete more than balanced off that movespeed advantage. In early game when all towers are standing, that injured hero will have to be WAAAAAY out of position to get chased down after your blink-stun combo, unless of course you have boots and he does not. Without the boots-no-boots bias, that ~25 movespeed net you at most a hit every 3-4 seconds


----------



## exodus1500

I just started watching games, can anyone explain to me how the qualifier tournament format works?

I understand that how the first round, round robin works, but I dont necessarily understand the next round which states this:

Top four teams will advance to playoffs, with top two being seeded in upper bracket and teams from 3rd and 4th place are seeded in lower bracket.
All playoffs matches except final are Best of 3. Final will be Best of 5.

I am used to teams being seeded in a bracket where it would be 1v4, 2v3, then an championship series.

Thanks!


----------



## 13321G4

From liquipedia:










First and second place are in the Winners Round 1, 3rd and 4th place are in Loser's Round 1.

The winner of Winners Round 1 (Best of 3) goes to the grand finals, the loser drops to Loser's Round 2.

The loser in the Loser's Round 1 (Best of 3) is out of the qualifiers. The winner goes to Loser's Round 2.

The loser of the Loser's Round 2 (Best of 3) is out of the qualifiers, whilst the winner goes to the Grand Final.

Winner of the Grand Final (Best of 5) is qualified.

Best of X means the teams are going to play a maximum of X games against each other, until a winner has been decided.

Eg. Best of 5 can be three games: 3-0; four games:3 3-1; or five games: 3-2.

Any further questions?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Top to team face each other and then the loser plays with the winner of loser bracket and then winner of that goes to the final to play the winner of winners bracket.


----------



## kmac20

You definitely do NOT need a quelling blade on CK in my opinion. Just read the range of his attack damage. It's the highest in the game, thats where problems are had: you could in theory hit as hard as 70 or as low as 50. PL is almost as bad.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> You definitely do NOT need a quelling blade on CK in my opinion. Just read the range of his attack damage. It's the highest in the game, thats where problems are had: you could in theory hit as hard as 70 or as low as 50. PL is almost as bad.


Yeah that range is huge. So many times i miss last hit with creep 2-3hp left. Anyways after 6 games i finally win. I think i was too hard on the hero. The problem with him is you have to get kills early game and win early game.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Top to team face each other and then the loser plays with the winner of loser bracket and then winner of that goes to the final to play the winner of winners bracket.


That seems all sorts of odd to me. Do they do it that way just to be different?

Sure, you get a series off for winning the winners bracket, but then you most likely have to face the same team again in the championship. If you lose that series, you dont win the tournament despite beating them already. I guess it is a best of 5, and if you really are better you should beat them again though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> That seems all sorts of odd to me. Do they do it that way just to be different?
> 
> Sure, you get a series off for winning the winners bracket, but then you most likely have to face the same team again in the championship. If you lose that series, you dont win the tournament despite beating them already. I guess it is a best of 5, and if you really are better you should beat them again though.


Its like that for almost any Tournament. Double Elimination. The winners get to play one less game.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> That seems all sorts of odd to me. Do they do it that way just to be different?
> 
> Sure, you get a series off for winning the winners bracket, but then you most likely have to face the same team again in the championship. If you lose that series, you dont win the tournament despite beating them already. I guess it is a best of 5, and if you really are better you should beat them again though.


Almost every Dota tournament uses the double elimation format. The main reason for using it is to make more money by having more games.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

CK is a ganker and initator - he gets gold from ganking and not flash farming. Other heroes that are gankers are Spirit Breaker and Slardar - people make a mistake thinking they are core carries but none of them have flash farming abilities and only scale into the mid game. They all initate, gank, kill, and die in team fights and hope their team mates follow up to clean up - but if they survive most of the fights they snowball but will get owned by hard carries in the late game.


----------



## Toxsick

the random stun/dmg explains everything of CK.

he can be strong tho. with items. and i feel ck is only a good hero with decent items. like Manta style etc.


----------



## Krulani

Anyone play at around the 2900-3k mmr range and want another person to play with? I'm just getting back into the game, I have 357 wins/351 losses playing primarily alone.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Anyone play at around the 2900-3k mmr range and want another person to play with? I'm just getting back into the game, I have 357 wins/351 losses playing primarily alone.


Join our OCN Guild... ask ef or Red to send you an invite... most of us including myself are in that range...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> the random stun/dmg explains everything of CK.
> 
> he can be strong tho. with items. and i feel ck is only a good hero with decent items. like Manta style etc.


Yeah he needs a lot of items. The game i won i had PT then Armlet, then i got Dominator then manta then heart. No need for BKB that game. Still he is good just when his ult is out. There are much better Illusion herons then him. Also his crit needs but similar to BM.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Join our OCN Guild... ask ef or Red to send you an invite... most of us including myself are in that range...


Please invite me to the group ef or Red, my steam username is Krulani.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Please invite me to the group ef or Red, my steam username is Krulani.


once you accept my friend request I can add you to the guild


----------



## WALSRU

KMAC I hope you learned your lesson pressuring me to play on 1000ms ping. Now let me train in peace!


----------



## HometownHero

Got to play KOTL last night. He is pretty legit as a split pusher now with his agh's upgrade and boots of travel. Also, mana leak is a really underrated spell.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/660438369


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Got to play KOTL last night. He is pretty legit as a split pusher now with his agh's upgrade and boots of travel. Also, mana leak is a really underrated spell.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/660438369


I have been thinking of trying him for a while. Any tips on how to play him?

I feel like his ultimate should be to summon 3 hobbits to fight on his side since he is obviously Gandalf in a cheap disguise.


----------



## Toxsick

i guess kotl was always a decent pusher


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So many easy counter to KOTL. Get 5 blademails in the team and he is instant dead. About 10K gold spend to completely counter him.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So many easy counter to KOTL. Get 5 blademails in the team and he is instant dead. About 10K gold spend to completely counter him.


That's not exactly true.

By the time you have 5 blademails he has Agh...

Doesn't spirit form negate BM?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So many easy counter to KOTL. Get 5 blademails in the team and he is instant dead. About 10K gold spend to completely counter him.


I too find him just not having too big of an impact in game. Only plays where he is good is mid game strats with heroes that need mana


----------



## scooter.jay

Well as many of you know you i hate pudge not because he is a bad hero it just seems when he is picked in my team he is the worst player on the map. But then whenever he is on the other team its dendi in disguise hooks all over the place







Today i ended up picking bane went into off lane to support pings went crazy from Russia go mid so i did







Then i thought about bane's spells and pudge could not handle me at all ran away from mid job done lol. Same problem as always kills killls kills but no push from my whole team so necro for me and bam. Void may feel he won it but check my tower damage









http://dotabuff.com/matches/661304939

Dota at my mmr sucks if i dont win they wont lol


----------



## WALSRU

He disintegrates to any mean look, just run a jungle trilane and don't let him camp the woods with illuminate. As long as your support is active and doesn't just take blasts to the face he won't be that effective early game. I think his greatest strength is gif mana, clearing stacked camps, and base turtling.

IE: Gank him and you'll be fine.


----------



## HometownHero

He is definitely squishy but if you run him in a dual or trilane and play smart, you can land illuminates pretty frequently; or at least that has been my experience with him so far. Laning him with heroes that can convert mana to direct damage will benefit for sure since you usually max illuminate and gif mana first before even touching mana leak. He may not be a super late game hero but I feel like he he can make more of an impact than people give him credit for.

Will be interesting to see if he gets picked in the EU qualifiers and how they play him.


----------



## Toxsick

we are about to hit the 5.000.000$ guys!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> we are about to hit the 5.000.000$ guys!


Thats insane. Just shows Dota has Doubled since last year. We might see 7-8M TI5 or even more.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats insane. Just shows Dota has Doubled since last year. We might see 7-8M TI5 or even more.


We may see a $7 to $8 million this year! We are already at $5 million and the compendium is only out for a week!


----------



## Masked

Is the compendium actually worth buying?

I was thinking about it but, just wasn't sure because of the whole 2 week penalty or whatever.


----------



## Atham

Guys, I want your opinion on laning with doom. Should I go and eat a creep, or should I block the creep wave and then go into the jungle to devour a useful creep?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Is the compendium actually worth buying?
> 
> I was thinking about it but, just wasn't sure because of the whole 2 week penalty or whatever.


I already spent $30 on it already... $9.99 for compendium and bout two of the 2400pts to level up the compendium. Last year to contribute more, we had to keep buyiung compendiums. This year you contribute more by buying compendium points to level up an increases more immortal items and battle points booster. I've already seen people with 1000% battle point boosters in game!

Which is a very smart thing to do because it is now run similar to a Kickstarter project for community funded projects.

Last year I got the Immortal item Kunka Whale Blade... sold it right away for $15 and got my compendium money back... should've kept it now because I'm starting to use Kunka for wombo combos...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I too find him just not having too big of an impact in game. Only plays where he is good is mid game strats with heroes that need mana


I don't think there's a hero that's a big impact throughout the whole game (unless they snowball). Every hero has a timing window. KOTL is greedier than hard supports which make him feel less useful early (say vs a CM).

KOTL is still good for push strats or turtling.

I'm expecting him to be picked at least a few times in TI4 just for Recall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Is the compendium actually worth buying?
> 
> I was thinking about it but, just wasn't sure because of the whole 2 week penalty or whatever.


What happened Masked?

And just buy it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I already spent $30 on it already... $9.99 for compendium and bout two of the 2400pts to level up the compendium. Last year to contribute more, we had to keep buyiung compendiums. This year you contribute more by buying compendium points to level up an increases more immortal items and battle points booster. I've already seen people with 1000% battle point boosters in game!
> 
> Which is a very smart thing to do because it is now run similar to a Kickstarter project for community funded projects.


I actually like last year's model better. It feels so monetized this year and that bugs me. I'll probably still buy 2 boosters but I like the option to farm or buy and it feels like its impossible to farm up high Compendium levels.

Bought 2 extra Compendiums for friends. Last year every Compendium I gifted was listed (on both ends), this year seems only the receiver has a gifted by tag on their Compendium.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Guys, I want your opinion on laning with doom. Should I go and eat a creep, or should I block the creep wave and then go into the jungle to devour a useful creep?


try to get a alpha wolf before going in to lane.. but you'll lose also expierence if you waste to much time into the jungle.
most of the abilitys the creeps have are decent.. the armor buff is good.. the stomp..( centaur creep ) even the self heal.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> try to get a alpha wolf before going in to lane.. but you'll lose also expierence if you waste to much time into the jungle.
> most of the abilitys the creeps have are decent.. the armor buff is good.. the stomp..( centaur creep ) even the self heal.


Tox! Play with us when you not busy studying!

Carry me!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm expecting him to be picked at least a few times in TI4 just for Recall.
> What happened Masked?
> 
> And just buy it!


Yeah, I'll buy it tonight.

Many people were complaining about a "penalty period" after buying the compendium so, I just didn't bother.

Isn't that why people are gifting it to themselves or something?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Tox! Play with us when you not busy studying!
> 
> Carry me!


sure the upcoming inhouse i might be intrested


----------



## redalert

The compendium is just worth for the BP booster alone. It would cost a hell of a lot more than $9.99 for BP that lasts over 2 months.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Yeah, I'll buy it tonight.
> 
> Many people were complaining about a "penalty period" after buying the compendium so, I just didn't bother.
> 
> Isn't that why people are gifting it to themselves or something?


Oh that's for trading.

To bypass it you can gift directly during purchase. IF you buy it into your inventory and you used a new CC/new address you have to wait 2 weeks to trade but you can still use it yourself.

You see this every TI. New players trying to trade Compendiums for items and not realizing they can't trade for 1-2 weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> sure the upcoming inhouse i might be intrested


Guess we need to set up another inhouse.









I still haven't got friend invites from people who missed the last inhouse. Next inhouse please add whoever is leading so you guys get a chance to play.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Getting crazy point right now. Only problem i see with leveling compendium is that unless toy dont drop $ you are basically MAX at level 7 for quite some time. I find that a bit greedy from valve. They should have at least made ways to get Level 20. Been playing 15 games right now to get the 10 wins for 3 levels.


----------



## Ramzinho

Guys.. OCN Fantasy League!!!! I'm creating it.

Ocn Fantasy League ID: 70233

Pass: OCNDFL


----------



## Swisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Guys.. OCN Fantasy League!!!! I'm creating it.
> 
> Ocn Fantasy League ID: 70233
> 
> Pass: OCNDFL


In! Thanks mate.

(Steam name is Jazz)


----------



## HarrisLam

hmm.....i myself gave in and bought some points....

I leveled up, and played 1 game after that, did not see any change in things like battle point booster. How does that part work anyway? I believe I got booster +150% only, but then when I got onto the wiki it says :

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/The_International_2014_Battle_Point_Booster

I'm not even getting 200% as level 1. What's the problem?


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hmm.....i myself gave in and bought some points....
> 
> I leveled up, and played 1 game after that, did not see any change in things like battle point booster. How does that part work anyway? I believe I got booster +150% only, but then when I got onto the wiki it says :
> 
> http://dota2.gamepedia.com/The_International_2014_Battle_Point_Booster
> 
> I'm not even getting 200% as level 1. What's the problem?


I think I read somewhere there is a bug with the boosters not updating right away.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hmm.....i myself gave in and bought some points....
> 
> I leveled up, and played 1 game after that, did not see any change in things like battle point booster. How does that part work anyway? I believe I got booster +150% only, but then when I got onto the wiki it says :
> 
> http://dota2.gamepedia.com/The_International_2014_Battle_Point_Booster
> 
> I'm not even getting 200% as level 1. What's the problem?


Not sure how it works. I have 210% right now and when its being calculated i get 100% + Bonus from other players.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Not sure how it works. I have 210% right now and when its being calculated i get 100% + Bonus from other players.


Yes. That seems to be how its working at the moment.

I also did a bit of searching and found that someone else having problems about the booster too. Problem is I'm still receiving the bonus, just not as much as wiki says it should be, so I cant even tell if its straight up not working or just not working as planned


----------



## exodus1500

Does anyone know how the postponed championship game will be played in regards to the picking? Will they keep who they already picked yesterday, or will they re-pick?

I would assume re-pick to keep things more like a normal game, but it would be interesting to see what would happen with a days worth of planning with the heroes selected


----------



## redalert

It will be same picks before the servers died


----------



## exodus1500

How much do you think their play style/strategy will change from analyzing and over analyzing? Or do people at their level pretty much have it figured out while picking?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Guys.. OCN Fantasy League!!!! I'm creating it.
> 
> Ocn Fantasy League ID: 70233
> 
> Pass: OCNDFL


Will join!


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> How much do you think their play style/strategy will change from analyzing and over analyzing? Or do people at their level pretty much have it figured out while picking?


I think postponing the match will hurt NAR. The drow pick was definitely a bit of a surprise and rescheduling a day later gives TL time to plan accordingly. I wish they would let both teams redraft, I think it's unfair and anticlimactic to have the same draft a day later.


----------



## Ramzinho

wasn't it 0-0 ? Why not a rematch.. from the draft.. i think that's more fair.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> wasn't it 0-0 ? Why not a rematch.. from the draft.. i think that's more fair.


Ya, I'm pretty sure the game was actually still in the countdown phase actually.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I can't say how much i enjoyed those games.. Man OCN guys are fun
> 
> I go PA then loda and Xbox goes LODA.. these guys are too old meta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and i saw 12 min do double midas on Arch and Kmac although they died and the game wasn''t going their way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these guys are Awesome.. also Xeqn is amazing.
> 
> Guys let's please do this more.
> 
> And man.. Don't ever talk about HATS when you have ef with you.. EF, Sun and Red are literally item "W x Hores" you have no idea.. if you blame one for my hats.. Blame EF


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I would love to cast again, but this time with more caffeine. Too much drinking.... or not enough drinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am obsessed with Ability draft: Broken Tiny


I would love you guys to cast again







We'll have to make sure you're all set up next time, get it on the homepage, on the OCN twitch with some prizing etc etc.

I'll PM you guys.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I want Liquid to win. NAR are Rejects. Nobody likes Rejects.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> I would love you guys to cast again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to make sure you're all set up next time, get it on the homepage, on the OCN twitch with some prizing etc etc.
> 
> I'll PM you guys.


Dawww thanks









We're totally down. I do think we need to start earlier Eastern time. Maybe 7pm.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Dawww thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're totally down. I do think we need to start earlier Eastern time. Maybe 7pm.


We can try, perhaps it will be EU on the earlier times, because in the past when we had a majority of us players many said they could not start till 9 pm EDT. Though I think we have enough EU now to make it work


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Guys, I want your opinion on laning with doom. Should I go and eat a creep, or should I block the creep wave and then go into the jungle to devour a useful creep?


Best done on radiant offlane. You can eat the big creep there and you're tanky enough esp with a shield/basilus.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> try to get a alpha wolf before going in to lane.. but you'll lose also expierence if you waste to much time into the jungle.
> most of the abilitys the creeps have are decent.. the armor buff is good.. the stomp..( centaur creep ) even the self heal.


I think the mana regen or speed ones are pretty legit too. I'd say those 2 plus the hp regen one are the best 3 from minute 0, and that crit wolf is by far the best one late game.

Remember the crit is not very much extra damage early, and if you eat the alpha wolf you'll get pack leaders aura too which gives your entire creep wave bonus damage and pushes it kinda far.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> We can try, perhaps it will be EU on the earlier times, because in the past when we had a majority of us players many said they could not start till 9 pm EDT. Though I think we have enough EU now to make it work


Giff Ramz his EU inhouse!


----------



## HarrisLam

For the inhouse, I agree that EU inhouse can be done now with the influx of EU players. Even if we have 5-8 players only at EU night (US afternoon), a 5 stack pub run wouldnt be a bad idea.

Just push the inhouse like 6-8 hours earlier than what it is now. People can join in anytime they want.

EDIT : nvm wrong info


----------



## mylilpony

5/10 of my compendium heroes done! and 0-3 with nyx because everyone is awful.


----------



## mylilpony

Let me be the first comment on page 1000


----------



## mylilpony

Ok one more i got it!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Ok one more i got it!


double post reported


----------



## redalert




----------



## HarrisLam

saw that live......well I didnt really see it the whole way, but my screen was playing it and I caught it half way









some crazy sheet


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So i had to play 24 games to complete my 10 heros. My last hero was Chen which i completely dominated with GPM/XPM similar as free farming AM. Chen Midas FTW.


----------



## exodus1500

This game might be making me racist.... uhhhhg.

I wish there was a way to opt out of being added to the bigger of non english speakers. I dont care if it takes me 5 minutes to find a game. Im not exaggerating when I say i cant remember the last time I won a game where people were speaking a foreign language.

I said i was going to solo offlane so Enchantress can jungle, and even put my picture up there in the all pick screen, so naturally 2 of them immediately went up there.

/end rant


----------



## Tyrker

Does OCN have their own fantasy league set up for TI4, looking at joining if so.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrker*
> 
> Does OCN have their own fantasy league set up for TI4, looking at joining if so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Guys.. OCN Fantasy League!!!! I'm creating it.
> 
> Ocn Fantasy League ID: 70233
> 
> Pass: OCNDFL


----------



## Tyrker

Thanks, and quick too, but it's full. Do we have any others who would want to join and we can create a another one maybe?


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrker*
> 
> Thanks, and quick too, but it's full. Do we have any others who would want to join and we can create a another one maybe?


Hell ya. I'm the **** at fantasy sports too so prepare to get rofl-stomped.


----------



## EPiiKK

@exodus1500
Usually if i end up in a a team like that i do my best and if its not enough i just move on, not my fault. Thats why i dont play ranked almost ever anymore, im just trying to improve my individual skills.

Speaking of which since my school ended (in my country a few months before graduation to wait for finals results) i've played a lot of dota and im getting better every day, the game is so addicting


----------



## Toxsick

this game makes me jack-overdose.

btw the game we played yesterday was TERRIBLE! like mad funny, blink dagger had literally a cast time..
south american server ftw


----------



## kmac20

Lmao that game was just sad, the NEXT GAME was ACTUALLY HILARIOUS.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> this game makes me jack-overdose.
> 
> btw the game we played yesterday was TERRIBLE! like mad funny, blink dagger had literally a cast time..
> south american server ftw


Are You Back? PogChamp... Kappa









We totally forgot about Tox









Wanna See tox vs Xeqn mid







1vs1









Ok guys let me know when do you want the draft to start?


----------



## mylilpony

i thought compendium would be easy because i have nyx but i'm 0-5 with nyx b/c everyone is awful =D


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Lmao that game was just sad, the NEXT GAME was ACTUALLY HILARIOUS.


All the games were ridiculous last night.









1 hero left for my Compendium challenge!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> All the games were ridiculous last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hero left for my Compendium challenge!


Envy is in my heart for that.. need to be carried hard in a veno game.. Like Real HARD


----------



## Sunz

Join this fantasy league pls
League id: 127558
Password: overclock

USE time


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Join this fantasy league pls
> League id: 127558
> Password: overclock
> 
> USE time


now that I'm back for 2 weeks perhaps I can play a bit

btw
Joined


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> now that I'm back for 2 weeks perhaps I can play a bit
> 
> btw
> Joined


Ey whats up Doc? (/Bugs Bunny)

Haven't seen ya in awhile, didn't realize you were away. I figured that you've just been super busy with the family/work/etc (which IS probably why, but whatever). Where you been at? Everything bueno for ya?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> now that I'm back for 2 weeks perhaps I can play a bit
> 
> btw
> Joined


Glad you are.. where have you been in the first place man


----------



## Ramzinho

on the other hands. Guys on the OCN Dota Fantasy League. when do you want the draft to start. and if we start the drafts tomorrow what games will it take into count?


----------



## Swisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> on the other hands. Guys on the OCN Dota Fantasy League. when do you want the draft to start. and if we start the drafts tomorrow what games will it take into count?


Any day is fine with me, and I think only games in the TI 4 actually count... I might have just made that up though...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Glad you are.. where have you been in the first place man


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Ey whats up Doc? (/Bugs Bunny)
> 
> Haven't seen ya in awhile, didn't realize you were away. I figured that you've just been super busy with the family/work/etc (which IS probably why, but whatever). Where you been at? Everything bueno for ya?


Well I've been to Bermuda, Jamaica, Ridgecrest North Carolina, now I'm back for about 3 weeks then off to Clearwater Florida


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> Any day is fine with me, and I think only games in the TI 4 actually count... I might have just made that up though...


So You Mean Qualifier Games Doesn't Count? If so i would delay the draft till the ti4









I actually started the draft on Friday 23rd 4PM Eastern 9PM GMT

which i think is an adeuqate time for everybody in the states and Europe.

Hope u guys enjoy and best of luck


----------



## HarrisLam

I dont want to join Sun's league. He is so pro the pro players he picked are going to win because he picked them.


----------



## WALSRU

I already blame Sun for bringing Dazzle and Disruptor into the meta. He's been maining them forever and making them look broken. Still, Icefrog had to buff them so someone beside Sun could win with them.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Well I've been to Bermuda, Jamaica, Ridgecrest North Carolina, now I'm back for about 3 weeks then off to Clearwater Florida


I rather go to those places than play DOTA any day! Anyhow, thanks to you and EF for ending my losing streak for my 10 Hero Compendium Hero challnge.

I won 5 games in a row then lost 5+ games in a row (engima was not as easy as I thought). I won with Invoker with my second try... I only have Slark, Axe, and Ember Spirit left....


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I rather go to those places than play DOTA any day! Anyhow, thanks to you and EF for ending my losing streak for my 10 Hero Compendium Hero challnge.
> 
> I won 5 games in a row then lost 5+ games in a row (engima was not as easy as I thought). I won with Invoker with my second try... I only have Slark, Axe, and Ember Spirit left....


GG









Gosh i'm so afraid to play tiny,


----------



## Ramzinho

New Stretch Goals >>> 8m = DuDuDuDuDuDuDu After party









http://www.dota2.com/international/compendium/%22


----------



## maxvons

****'s gonna get real when the dollar hits 10 mill.


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I already blame Sun for bringing Dazzle and Disruptor into the meta. He's been maining them forever and making them look broken. Still, Icefrog had to buff them so someone beside Sun could win with them.


You forgot about my offlane lich
=)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> New Stretch Goals >>> 8m = DuDuDuDuDuDuDu After party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/international/compendium/%22


Oh my god.....number 15, that's like, ALL I've ever wanted....

GIVE MEH MAH PUCK ANNOUNCER YOU PUCKERS!!!


----------



## Toxsick

#17


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Oh my god.....number 15, that's like, ALL I've ever wanted....
> 
> GIVE MEH MAH PUCK ANNOUNCER YOU PUCKERS!!!


Giff Darude #19


----------



## Toxsick

GIFF SHADOWFEED ANNOUCER!!


----------



## HometownHero

Am I the only one that thinks the new stretch goals are kind of underwhelming when you compare them to the original ones?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks the new stretch goals are kind of underwhelming when you compare them to the original ones?


Yeah, some of the stuff is going to be added to the game anyway.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks the new stretch goals are kind of underwhelming when you compare them to the original ones?


I suppose its kind of hard for them to think of something in such a limited time frame, It's clear that progress of this magnitude caught valve completely off guard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yeah, some of the stuff is going to be added to the game anyway.


That's why I thought the announcer vote thingy was huge. I wouldn't expect them to organize something like that randomly.

That said, I wish they could give more compendium user specific stretch goals. For example, "your mini-pudge courier can gain exp per in-game purchase and level up to have special glowing effects", stuff like that.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I suppose its kind of hard for them to think of something in such a limited time frame, It's clear that progress of this magnitude caught valve completely off guard
> That's why I thought the announcer vote thingy was huge. I wouldn't expect them to organize something like that randomly.
> 
> That said, I wish they could give more compendium user specific stretch goals. For example, "your mini-pudge courier can gain exp per in-game purchase and level up to have special glowing effects", stuff like that.


for me the remodel was huge.. i mean how long have we been waiting for a shadowfiend re-model? it literally takes 3 year for valve to update a single hero's model.. i mean come on..


----------



## HometownHero

Yeah, it does seem like they were caught off guard. I could care less about the goals that pertain to earning more compendium points; I'd like features that improve or affect the game after TI4 is over.

Although, I am pretty happy with the upgraded creeps goal. Always thought mega creeps should look unique, not just larger versions of regular strength creeps.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> for me the remodel was huge.. i mean how long have we been waiting for a shadowfiend re-model? it literally takes 3 year for valve to update a single hero's model.. i mean come on..


Did valve say they were going to rework SF though? I don't follow news like this very closely. If they didn't, I don't think you can really say it takes that long for them because there was probably never a plan for that anyway.

And if they did have a plan for it, well, all I can say, It looks pretty hard to remodel wisp









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Yeah, it does seem like they were caught off guard. I could care less about the goals that pertain to earning more compendium points; I'd like features that improve or affect the game after TI4 is over.
> 
> Although, I am pretty happy with the upgraded creeps goal. Always thought mega creeps should look unique, not just larger versions of regular strength creeps.


Did you buy extra points for the compendium? I would think the additional compendium points suggestions were actually fairly important to everyone who did not invest beyond the basic compendium because there are very limited ways to earn the points. For anyone who purchased extra 2400pts or more however, this is not very interesting.

All I can see, the 2 votes are great, the strong / mega creep customization sounds OK, others are totally meh. And obviously they aren't going to promise much extra stuff that they didn't have plans for in the first place


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Did valve say they were going to rework SF though? I don't follow news like this very closely. If they didn't, I don't think you can really say it takes that long for them because there was probably never a plan for that anyway.
> 
> And if they did have a plan for it, well, all I can say, It looks pretty hard to remodel wisp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy extra points for the compendium? I would think the additional compendium points suggestions were actually fairly important to everyone who did not invest beyond the basic compendium because there are very limited ways to earn the points. For anyone who purchased extra 2400pts or more however, this is not very interesting.
> 
> All I can see, the 2 votes are great, the strong / mega creep customization sounds OK, others are totally meh. And obviously they aren't going to promise much extra stuff that they didn't have plans for in the first place


it was a few times hinted + new model of shadowfiend was shown several times.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yeah, some of the stuff is going to be added to the game anyway.


Most of the Compendium stretch goals would have been way down on the timeline if we didn't fund it.

The only reward I'm not too keen on is the Afterparty broadcast.

It would have been funny if one of the rewards was to fix (say 50%) of the current buglist.

For the Arcana item, vote for Heroes that don't have any items! It'll force Volvo to break down the models for cosmetics if they win!


----------



## DragonFang

Techies must come out after TI4!


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonFang*
> 
> Techies must come out after TI4!


Techies are coming when they're finished...


----------



## maxvons

I vote for a SF arcana, or maybe Lifestealer or Spectre. My two favorite carries


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Most of the Compendium stretch goals would have been way down on the timeline if we didn't fund it.
> 
> The only reward I'm not too keen on is the Afterparty broadcast.
> 
> It would have been funny if one of the rewards was to fix (say 50%) of the current buglist.
> 
> For the Arcana item, vote for Heroes that don't have any items! It'll force Volvo to break down the models for cosmetics if they win!


i'd rather have the yung lean.. haha!

i think its on the stretch goals of beyond the summit..


----------



## WALSRU

There is nothing in this game that would open my wallet like a Brewmaster Arcana. Give pandas!

Runner up, I think Undying and Jakiro deserve some love in the cosmetic department.


----------



## Toxsick

i'll vote for SF arcana too after he's remodel.

WAIT isn't sf already a cosmetic on his own? lol


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i'd rather have the yung lean.. haha!
> 
> i think its on the stretch goals of beyond the summit..


S A D B O Y S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> There is nothing in this game that would open my wallet like a Brewmaster Arcana. Give pandas!
> 
> Runner up, I think Undying and Jakiro deserve some love in the cosmetic department.


I thought it was Meepo man


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah right, I can't win a match with the hero. I don't know if I'm just that bad or if there is some throw involved.

Don't let me Meepo, it never ends well.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yeah right, I can't win a match with the hero. I don't know if I'm just that bad or if there is some throw involved.
> 
> Don't let me Meepo, it never ends well.


Support Meepo. Do it!


----------



## 13321G4

Dangit meant to post on the OMPT haha

Meepo isn't that hard. Just get close and poof to victory!


----------



## evilferret

Tox teach me SF!


----------



## 13321G4

Yeh tox, teach me!


----------



## evilferret

http://www.dota2.com/international/compendium/

It's happening! Techies confirmed!

TLDR 6.4mil stretch goal is a Techies taunt.


----------



## HarrisLam

if the arcana voting is coming, im voting for techies, screw yall SF fans


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/international/compendium/
> 
> It's happening! Techies confirmed!
> 
> TLDR 6.4mil stretch goal is a Techies taunt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> if the arcana voting is coming, im voting for techies, screw yall SF fans


The problem I have with techies (and most people that played wc3 dota can relate) is that even when he is a serious pick in pubs (which in my experience is only about 50-60% of the time) he still feels like a troll, I had VERY few games where techies had Any positive outcome on the game, most were negative outcomes, not pushing or doing almost zero dmg in team fights, or taking farm and doing nothing with it!

That being said I have played techies multiple times, I've tried battle techies, and I've played team fight the his, and even split push techies, the problem I found playing him is that I don't have that much fun playing him unless I play for the lols (stupid lvl 1 mines in lane where creeps don't walk and get lvl 1 hero kill, or getting that kill with the oddly placed mine that my team would have gotten anyway)

All that to say I just feel that he's a "fun for the player and not the team pick"

So while I think he should be added I thint he should only be allowed in cm (where he will see serious play, but only very infrequently) all mid same hero, and AD.

I just feel he's one of those heroes who breaks the game in a bad way, like putting a first time player on invoker without explaining him at all.

End of rant

Disclaimer: no current dota 2 heroes were harmed in the making of this post.


----------



## EPiiKK

Yeah, matchmaking on techies release would be a pain in the arse tbh, but there will always be people who "troll" and throw games for some stupid reason, no matter what hero they are playing, the situation would get back to normal in a few days.
"There's no cure for being a c*nt"


----------



## connectwise

This game is full of people who don't think playing carries that loose out bad.

MMR takes dive, again.

What is with these russian NP's who just don't have a clue how to play NP, or know the fundeme


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> This game is full of people who don't think playing carries that loose out bad.
> 
> MMR takes dive, again.
> 
> What is with these russian NP's who just don't have a clue how to play NP, or know the fundeme


Cliff farming and maxing out trees last ftw LOL


----------



## connectwise

But before that, soak up xp and steal last hits from offlane carry for a few levels then go farm jungle, so the offlaner's under leveled and playing 2v1 against a carry and lane support. These people dont think!



Frustration levels increasing...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> But before that, soak up xp and steal last hits from offlane carry for a few levels then go farm jungle, so the offlaner's under leveled and playing 2v1 against a carry and lane support. These people dont think!
> 
> 
> 
> Frustration levels increasing...


Can you link your Dotabuff profile? It sounds like you're playing in the 2k bracket or so. It's hilariously easy to carry your way out of that bracket if you're good enough.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Can you link your Dotabuff profile? It sounds like you're playing in the 2k bracket or so. It's hilariously easy to carry your way out of that bracket if you're good enough.


I am trying he is right you have to find heroes you can almost win on your own with in solo pubs







Trust me i am in the pits and its no fun at all but i will dig my self out i still believe lol. I will be better for it later on i am sure ha ha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> The problem I have with techies (and most people that played wc3 dota can relate) is that even when he is a serious pick in pubs (which in my experience is only about 50-60% of the time) he still feels like a troll, I had VERY few games where techies had Any positive outcome on the game, most were negative outcomes, not pushing or doing almost zero dmg in team fights, or taking farm and doing nothing with it!
> 
> That being said I have played techies multiple times, I've tried battle techies, and I've played team fight the his, and even split push techies, the problem I found playing him is that I don't have that much fun playing him unless I play for the lols (stupid lvl 1 mines in lane where creeps don't walk and get lvl 1 hero kill, or getting that kill with the oddly placed mine that my team would have gotten anyway)
> 
> All that to say I just feel that he's a "fun for the player and not the team pick"
> 
> So while I think he should be added I thint he should only be allowed in cm (where he will see serious play, but only very infrequently) all mid same hero, and AD.
> 
> I just feel he's one of those heroes who breaks the game in a bad way, like putting a first time player on invoker without explaining him at all.
> 
> End of rant
> 
> Disclaimer: no current dota 2 heroes were harmed in the making of this post.


I think Techies has to be played as a tempo controller, probably as a 4-5.

If you're behind delay with mines. If you're ahead slow down the enemy's farm.

Just setting mines on normal gank routes can potentially save your mid/carry.


----------



## Atham

What a bad round. I am a bit rusty though, since I have not being playing for a while due to exams.


----------



## connectwise

So many deaths on the BS... looks like you've been diving too far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Can you link your Dotabuff profile? It sounds like you're playing in the 2k bracket or so. It's hilariously easy to carry your way out of that bracket if you're good enough.


You're abs right, I've been lvl 4 roshaning with ursa and I've been winning almost every game. But I've been trying to play support alchy for the last few days, just not working out as there are just too many bad carry players. One of those things when the solo mid player on my team is the worst player on the team.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So many deaths on the BS... looks like you've been diving too far.
> You're abs right, I've been lvl 4 roshaning with ursa and I've been winning almost every game. But I've been trying to play support alchy for the last few days, just not working out as there are just too many bad carry players. One of those things when the solo mid player on my team is the worst player on the team.


I tell this to Ramz all the time. If your team is bad, go be active.

Until 3-4k MMR (and even than) people can't take advantage of a passive support player.

Mid sucking? Go gank mid or dual lane until your mid has an advantage. Same with your carry and offlaner.

A good support player can make a ****ty carry look good.


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I tell this to Ramz all the time. If your team is bad, go be active.
> 
> Until 3-4k MMR (and even than) people can't take advantage of a passive support player.
> 
> Mid sucking? Go gank mid or dual lane until your mid has an advantage. Same with your carry and offlaner.
> 
> A good support player can make a ****ty carry look good.


cough cough KMAC


----------



## kmac20

What support? All you do is steal my CS and grave yourself.


----------



## HarrisLam

Oh it's on


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> What support? All you do is steal my CS and grave yourself.


and you?
all you do is chrono the ancients to farm.. HAHA !


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> and you?
> all you do is chrono the ancients to farm.. HAHA !


LMAO


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I tell this to Ramz all the time. If your team is bad, go be active.
> 
> Until 3-4k MMR (and even than) people can't take advantage of a passive support player.
> 
> Mid sucking? Go gank mid or dual lane until your mid has an advantage. Same with your carry and offlaner.
> 
> A good support player can make a ****ty carry look good.


I think that works with either carry heros being played as supports or just high impact supports that works in certain lineups. Because many times the problem is my team lacks lockdowns. Combine that with a group of players who display bad positioning and poor anticipation, even smoke ganks have yet helped.


----------



## Toxsick

What the hell u guys missed something big on GD studio ROFL...

nvm :d


----------



## connectwise

As a newcomer, I just don't get it. Why would anyone wan to watch people watching other people play video games on twitch.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> As a newcomer, I just don't get it. Why would anyone wan to watch people watching other people play video games on twitch.


Entertainment.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> As a newcomer, I just don't get it. Why would anyone wan to watch people watching other people play video games on twitch.


Same reason why people want to watch sports on TV. Entertainment and the probability of learning something new.

Personally I've learned a lot from watching pro players streaming their game and explaining what's going on.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> As a newcomer, I just don't get it. Why would anyone wan to watch people watching other people play video games on twitch.


See the art of DotA performed at its best!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> cough cough KMAC


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Entertainment.


The point is, it's not entertaining to most people.

We're talking about we as an audience, watching another audience on twitch, watching other people on twitch, play video games.

We're not talking about we as an audience, watching people on twitch play video games themselves. I'm a huge esports fan, but I'm not going to watch people watch esports games, just to see them hang out.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The point is, it's not entertaining to most people.
> 
> We're talking about we as an audience, watching another audience on twitch, watching other people on twitch, play video games.
> 
> We're not talking about we as an audience, watching people on twitch play video games themselves. I'm a huge esports fan, but I'm not going to watch people watch esports games, just to see them hang out.


umm.....no

I hope I'm getting this right. You are referring to the casters who have tickets to watch the tournaments, broadcast a pro-game(they are watching in the client) via twitch while giving commentaries, yes?

If so :

first of all, if it's not entertaining to most people, well then what are the 10k people doing in the twitch channel?

and second, tournament tickets cost money, twitch is free

I hope I'm being on point, cuz I can't remember seeing a channel where its broadcasting from a vid camera or webcam, showing a dota 2 caster "watching the games". If they are giving us the full game screen while they do commentaries, I don't think you can call that "watching them watch"


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The point is, it's not entertaining to most people.
> 
> We're talking about we as an audience, watching another audience on twitch, watching other people on twitch, play video games.
> 
> We're not talking about we as an audience, watching people on twitch play video games themselves. I'm a huge esports fan, but I'm not going to watch people watch esports games, just to see them hang out.


Watching streams and tournaments with commentary is one of the most entertaining things I know of at least.


----------



## redalert

I think he is referring to the EU HUB lounge stream


----------



## WALSRU

To each their own

One man's garbage is another man's kappa


----------



## Toxsick

cyborgmatt looks really like Gaben.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> umm.....no
> 
> I hope I'm getting this right. You are referring to the casters who have tickets to watch the tournaments, broadcast a pro-game(they are watching in the client) via twitch while giving commentaries, yes?
> 
> If so :
> 
> first of all, if it's not entertaining to most people, well then what are the 10k people doing in the twitch channel?
> 
> and second, tournament tickets cost money, twitch is free
> 
> I hope I'm being on point, cuz I can't remember seeing a channel where its broadcasting from a vid camera or webcam, showing a dota 2 caster "watching the games". If they are giving us the full game screen while they do commentaries, I don't think you can call that "watching them watch"


No that wasn't it. I clarified it with two statements above just so people aren't confused.

It isn't entertaining to most people, most people in the world do not even play video games or watch twitch stream. We as gamers, some find it entertaining, not all do. It's not like I can find people on the streets to talk about ogs the stc's play from sc pro scene before and after his military duty or the dk vs ig game that's going on atm. But what I have done, is talk about sports to strangers, like the champions league final between athletico and real.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Watching streams and tournaments with commentary is one of the most entertaining things I know of at least.


I agree. Like I said, I'm a huge esports fan. Well, just a huge sports fan in general.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> No that wasn't it. I clarified it with two statements above just so people aren't confused.
> 
> *It isn't entertaining to most people,* most people in the world do not even play video games or watch twitch stream. We as gamers, some find it entertaining, not all do. It's not like I can find people on the streets to talk about ogs the stc's play from sc pro scene before and after his military duty or the dk vs ig game that's going on atm. But what I have done, is talk about sports to strangers, like the champions league final between athletico and real.
> I agree. Like I said, I'm a huge esports fan. Well, just a huge sports fan in general.


I have such a problem with all of this, in particular the bold section. And to be honest man a grand deal of over generalizations and more is goin on in your statement.

As a large sports fan myself, I would agree that sports transcends cultures. However, I realized awhile ago that its not just "sports" as most people think of them (NBA/MLB/etc), but rather COMPETITION itself. Competition transcends cultures; sports are just what we pit ourselves in competitively more than any other competitive arena. So when a new form of competition pops up, it is big with whoever loves competing in that manner. (Some examples: military conflicts between countries, economic, competition between companies in different parts of the world, competition between companies in the same country, competition between different 'sets' of gangs, competition between columbian cocaine distributors and mexican ones, competition between Sun's family selling cuys and his neighbor.) This needs to be stated first and foremost.

You're basically just assuming that because you think its "not most", that it cannot be a large amount of people, despite there being verified statistics speaking to how popular both mobas, and streaming itself, are in general. Yet, the first problem with this are the obvious one: both streaming and gaming are VERY popular. Insanely popular. So, I just cant see it.

How do you know you cant find those people? I know you've never tried, so anything is possible. 2.5 million compendiums bought, and probably close to twice that play regularly.....sure that is not "most" of say a country, but a population of several million vocal people is quite a friggin' lot. Its definitely "most" of the people on Steam, and "most" of PC gamers. Let's toss LoL into the mix here: LoL has 65 million active players, thats "all" the people in some countries; in fact 65 million would roughly be a population of people greater than or equal to the population of 223 out of 243 countries in the world, meaning again: it is a LOT of people. In fact, I'd wager "most" (Kappa) people would agree that is quite a lot of people.

Your own logic and reasoning behind sports being something people _frequently have in common_ is identical to the following: you and OTHER ESPORTS FANS have ESPORTS IN COMMON. Just as sports fans have sports in common with other sprots fans. Again, it IS on a smaller scale (compared to most large sports), but that by no means doesn't mean that "esports scale" is small just because it is smaller relative to the "sports fans scale". Therefore obviously, by extension, that doesn't mean there are "not a lot" or not "most" (again most as a word depends on what sample you'retalking about, so its not even a good measurement because its not an absolute measurement) in the grand scheme of esports standing on its own. It IS a lot of people. But when compared to how many people world wide watch the MLB/NBA/FIFA/NFL, of course its smaller.

And again, the same parallel could be drawn if you were talking about a game more popular outside of your country of residence: "most" people in the USA dont watch CRICKET/SOCCER/etc, but that by no means means that A) its a small amount of people watching or that B) its not popular enough where out of a a certain large group of people (ie the example you used, random people on a certain street). Because by no means are A and B true about cricket, its just an assumption they are because HERE (in the USA) both sports are not popular with "most" of the USA's population. But this far from means that random people on any street wont know anything about cricket/soccer.

Perhaps you end up talking to someone who is a HUGE CRICKET/SOCCER FAN. Maybe their parents were foreigners and raised them to enjoy wathcing, maybe they themselves are foreign, hell maybe they just are into cricket/soccer, own every copy of FIFA and EA's Cricket World (Kappa) etc. Big assumptions, big assumptions, in particular when you probably have NOT walked down a street or in a group of people from somewhere and asked if they play dota or LoL. Because I HAVE brought those games up (often times I ask about LoL as it is more popular, and then compare dota to it) and I can tell you some really really really random people have known what I was talking about.

And in particular another problem I had was with that one word I already brought up: "most". Most of what group? Most GAMERS don't watch dota? Most PC gamers? Most PEOPLE IN THE USA? But by and whole, I just think you're statement is misguided and wrong.

(By and large this was not a particularly well organized response, but then again I'm not writing a graded paper here or editing something for my schools paper. Just a conversation on a video game sub section on a forum about computers discussing how computer games are not popular despite LoL/Dota becoming so large that Dota has the largest prize pool for any e-sports event in history. Meanwhile LoL is so big and popular *you can get a ******* visa to come play LoL in the USA* and legally be entitled by the government to earn a living as a professional player. And if that doesn't prove to "most" people that esports, in particular MOBA esports, are not "popular"? I dunno what else will anyway.

Edit: and the one thing I forgot to address: saying "most people do not even play video games" is a pretty bold statement on its own that should be addressed, considering the video game industry is one of the largest in the world and I believe roughly 90% of children in the USA play video games, and this number is almost guaranteed to be reflected in most western countries, as well as some LDCs. In fact I'd wager that a very large percent of the _entire worldwide population_ play video games, but this is just a guess on my part and not some hard fact I can back up. I'd definitely bet my rares on it though!!!

Edit 2: Some article I found quickly says roughly 1.2 billion people world wide play video games, so if this were assumed to be factual that would be roughly 16.7% of the world population. That might not be "most" depending on your definition of "most", but roughly 1/6th of the worlds population? That, in the immortal words of the AVGN, is: an ass-load.


----------



## connectwise

I don't know what you're ranting about. I never said there weren't large amount of people who are fans. I just said relative to the entire population, esports isn't as common or popular. Everyone to their grandmas would support and watch sports or competitions from grassroots to pro, but majority of them don't even play video games let alone watch competitive matches.


----------



## Ramzinho

draft in 40 min peoples


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The point is, it's not entertaining to most people.
> 
> We're talking about we as an audience, watching another audience on twitch, watching other people on twitch, play video games.
> 
> We're not talking about we as an audience, watching people on twitch play video games themselves. I'm a huge esports fan, but I'm not going to watch people watch esports games, just to see them hang out.


Whaaa? Viewception!?









Can somebody link me to this because I've never watched people watching people doing stuff.

Twitch just got an offer from Google for a lot of money. So clearly people think there's viewership/money to be had.

Twitch's total bandwidth exceeds Amazon and Facebook so maybe we have less people but we're more active.


----------



## Toxsick

Haha kmac.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Whaaa? Viewception!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody link me to this because I've never watched people watching people doing stuff.
> 
> Twitch just got an offer from Google for a lot of money. So clearly people think there's viewership/money to be had.
> 
> Twitch's total bandwidth exceeds Amazon and Facebook so maybe we have less people but we're more active.


It's as someone else was saying the gdstudio stream. Not not but recently, people were watching competitions on twitch channels that people were watching them watching the competition, viewception. I was like... wat is this i dont even


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's as someone else was saying the gdstudio stream. Not not but recently, people were watching competitions on twitch channels that people were watching them watching the competition, viewception. I was like... wat is this i dont even


If it was e-famous people I can somewhat understand.

No idea on randoms.

I thought you were talking about the players sitting around playing other games which can be funny.


----------



## HarrisLam

you saved me the trouble KMAC.

To be honest, that bold statement was also what was troubling me. It was a statement that could almost make me stopped reading. When you say "it isn't entertaining to ..... some random group of people," what others would immediately assume is that said group of people at least know what that "it" is, you know? You can't be showing dota to a stranger on the street and say "oh you don't know what this is? Umm...ok anyway, did you find it interesting?" That is not a very good way in doing the support survey for "how entertaining is dota?"

I mean...why bring in the general population when they have no idea dota exists? By not knowing the existance of dota, this group of the population isn't even applicable because dota is NOT not entertaining, it simply doesn't exist. The whole point is flawed

With the above mindset, I find it extremely difficult to read the rest of the paragraph with a peaceful mind when I found that you are actually referring to the general world population. It was very.....anti-climatic. I suppose other less-major reasons have been presented by KMAC in a relatively orderly fashion.

By the way, you talked about the champions league final between athletico and real? Guess what? I have absolutely no idea what sport that is, what teams those are, and how they perform in the world's scale. Is there a chance that maybe this sport you mentioned isn't very entertaining to most people?


----------



## connectwise

You guys are making a fuss over nothing and can't step outside your own world.

Firstly the person I was replying to in regard to entertaining, misunderstood what I was talking about in the first place - in which, I didn't know at the time. Secondly why wouldn't I be talking about the general population? In terms of talking about entertainment, of course people who already find something entertaining will find it entertaining, and it would make my original question stupid as hell as it would've been plain redundant and wouldn't make any sensible point to begin with.

So for sake of clarity, once again:

To an average person, with inductive reasoning, the general population is most likely, will not find watching twitch stream of people, people lounge on a couch, watching a stream of other professional players competition in a video game, entertaining (or interesting).

If I was talking about people who already played dota, who knows the reason why it'd be interesting and entertaining, then there wouldn't be a point to be made in my original comment. Hence that's the erroneous assumption, and therefore, you folks who found my paragraph difficult to read, might need to step outside of your prejudice.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> If I was talking about people who already played dota, who knows the reason why it'd be interesting and entertaining, then there wouldn't be a point to be made in my original comment. Hence that's the erroneous assumption, and therefore, you folks who found my paragraph difficult to read, might need to step outside of your prejudice.


We are a Dota 2 thread....







It's like going to a Soccer thread and saying Soccer isn't popular (because USA soccer is a joke).

I'm just confused because I've never seen this viewception. If they were for the Asian qualifiers, I can somewhat understand. The ingame lag for the Asian qualifiers was awful.

Gaming is relatively accepted in Korea. They even have a few TV channels just for video games.


----------



## WALSRU

Wife took me out of town on an errand. My draft is a whole lot of omg***bbq

I quit


----------



## n0ypi

http://www.twitch.tv/Exia_001

Hey guys come join me!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Wife took me out of town on an errand. My draft is a whole lot of omg***bbq
> 
> I quit


Watch you win the league.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is there any heros left after Techies. And dam the price pool will probably hit 8 or even 10M


----------



## Toxsick

Abyssal underlod,techies,oracle,Arc warden,winter wyvern.
And lets not forget , Monkey King.


----------



## maxvons

Can anyone tell me how to add autoexec files with bigger minimap icons etc.??


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to add autoexec files with bigger minimap icons etc.??


dota_minimap_hero_size "800"

600 is default.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> dota_minimap_hero_size "800"
> 
> 600 is default.


I know what to write, but how do I add a file containing lets say 4-5 tweaks?

How do I add the file, and in what format, what program, where do I add them?


----------



## connectwise

autoexec.txt 1k .txt file


Rename file to .cfg

It has the larger icons, few other things.

Also, if you delete key B mapping, pressing B will cycle through runes and your current location.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> I know what to write, but how do I add a file containing lets say 4-5 tweaks?
> 
> How do I add the file, and in what format, what program, where do I add them?


Go to your Dota 2 folder, find a folder named CFG.

Inside should be a file called autoexec.cfg. If not just create one with any text editor.

Put all your tweaks into the autoexec.cfg file.


----------



## Toxsick

just change the config.cfg file.. add them at the bottem.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> autoexec.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> Rename file to .cfg
> 
> It has the larger icons, few other things.
> 
> Also, if you delete key B mapping, pressing B will cycle through runes and your current location.


What is the "runecheck" thing and what is this "dota_minimap_misclick_time "0"" ??


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Go to your Dota 2 folder, find a folder named CFG.
> 
> Inside should be a file called autoexec.cfg. If not just create one with any text editor.
> 
> Put all your tweaks into the autoexec.cfg file.


I can't open the CFG file for some reason. Should I choose textedit as program to open it with and edit it in there?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> I can't open the CFG file for some reason. Should I choose textedit as program to open it with and edit it in there?


yep.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> What is the "runecheck" thing and what is this "dota_minimap_misclick_time "0"" ??


Speed check rune spots, cycles top and bot rune spots, then back to you. The other is "//delay for minimap input"


----------



## maxvons

Ok, I got the cfg. file tweaks working now







Much easier with big minimap icons and no lag. I set them to 1100

I also added a range finder. Quite useful for skills like powershot to predict the path it will take, but it's nothing huge.


----------



## 13321G4

Oeh this all looks fancy!

What's roshan.cfg?

And novid?


----------



## redalert

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1xm3jz/what_are_you_console_tricks/


----------



## mylilpony

man i keep getting sub 50% winrate sub100win players on my team against 5k players...what the hell is with MM. 3rd time this week and i didn't play for 5 days. must be a USW thing? In USW there seems to be a much larger gap from highest to lowest mmr too.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> man i keep getting sub 50% winrate sub100win players on my team against 5k players...what the hell is with MM. 3rd time this week and i didn't play for 5 days. must be a USW thing? In USW there seems to be a much larger gap from highest to lowest mmr too.


"it means you belong there"

- Reddit


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> "it means you belong there"
> 
> - Reddit


=D why can't i get the 5k players on my team and put him on the other team is all i want to know =(


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> =D why can't i get the 5k players on my team and put him on the other team is all i want to know =(


Whats your current mmr?


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/1xm3jz/what_are_you_console_tricks/


Thanks


----------



## xlastshotx




----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Oeh this all looks fancy!
> 
> What's roshan.cfg?
> 
> And novid?


roshan.cfg as far as i know .. it's when u bind time now to a chat wheel direction... then bind that to a keyboard key.. @EvilFerrit might have to correct me though


----------



## Jim888

Check it out Guys: http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event

next inhouse is on the FRONT page!


----------



## Ramzinho

C9 being rekt by DK right now


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> C9 being rekt by DK right now


dont forget that Rox vs VP lvl 1 rosh into first blood strat...lol legit


----------



## Toxsick

What are these drafts in godsake? ROFL


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> C9 being rekt by DK right now


What do you expect? DK are like the best team in the world, or they should be at least with that lineup. Still getting rekt by Newbee. I prefer Newbee coz of xiao8 <3


----------



## Toxsick

i wonder why YaphetS doesnt play Shadowfiend anymore in tournements.. in dota 2 that is.


----------



## WALSRU

I think I'm officially giving up on compendium challenge. Most of my heroes are just so bad in pubs. Went 3-8 this weekend and almost didn't have fun. The only upside is I discovered Lina, she makes such a great off-carry late game with that range.

But really, so many of my games were just unwinnable:
http://dotabuff.com/players/70335064/matches

Also I queued ranked every time and calibrated based on heroes I never play, guess 2.8k mmr isn't that bad given the context.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I think I'm officially giving up on compendium challenge. Most of my heroes are just so bad in pubs. Went 3-8 this weekend and almost didn't have fun. The only upside is I discovered Lina, she makes such a great off-carry late game with that range.
> 
> But really, so many of my games were just unwinnable:
> http://dotabuff.com/players/70335064/matches
> 
> Also I queued ranked every time and calibrated based on heroes I never play, guess 2.8k mmr isn't that bad given the context.


well.. if u have good internet .. party up with ef and sun and let sun carry you through them.. done that.. i need to win my AA game.. the only one that had a potential winning it.. a nice guy in my team just kept throwing like he is a drunk bot.


----------



## WALSRU

Tried the 5 stack method and it didn't go so well. Probably not the best place for me to practice heroes with 5k mmr buddies.

For example:
http://dotabuff.com/matches/680835198
http://dotabuff.com/matches/680880343


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Tried the 5 stack method and it didn't go so well. Probably not the best place for me to practice heroes with 5k mmr buddies.
> 
> For example:
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/680835198
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/680880343


cant believe we lost that first match... thats was a purely win.


----------



## connectwise

The Mouz vs VP game just now, what a comeback victory for


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



VP


.

Aghs refresher on heros like silencer and omni are daaaamnn good.


----------



## Ramzinho

Can't wait for game 3


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Whats your current mmr?


you can justcheck my dota profile =D
at 4355.

I played in USW a bit this week, it's way easier, but there is a higher chance of getting really awful/low win players and the mmr difference is way higher. I usually see a 600-800point difference in my games between lowest/highest players on USW, and 100-200 on USE. A lot more mic flamers too. Lots of sloppy play in USW even with the lag I can carry ok. My only loss yesterday came from a dude playing AA for the first time and didn't know he had to press his ult twice to make it hit....


----------



## Sunz

For the ones in the fantasy league, we will do the drafting on wednesday 9pm EST.
Members are KNOOB, [OCN] Tyrker, Nemce and Doc.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> you can justcheck my dota profile =D
> at 4355.
> 
> I played in USW a bit this week, it's way easier, but there is a higher chance of getting really awful/low win players and the mmr difference is way higher. I usually see a 600-800point difference in my games between lowest/highest players on USW, and 100-200 on USE. A lot more mic flamers too. Lots of sloppy play in USW even with the lag I can carry ok. My only loss yesterday came from a dude playing AA for the first time and didn't know he had to press his ult twice to make it hit....


cant find you back in the friendlist since your name is changed again prolly haha.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So i always have been thinking about TI and its Price Pool. So Valve organizes the event and drops 1.6M to the pool. That seems very generous of them supporting Pro players and making the event better and more impressive. This Ti4 so far the Price Pool has reached 7M which is insane. All Ti before it together have lower price pool. From that 7M , 1.6M was Valve money so 5.4M from players. If you do that Math 5.4M is only 25% of the money spend by players. The other 75% goes to Valve. Thats a whopping 5.4M x 3 = 16.2M. That is insane amount of money. So much for Dota 2 being F2P when under the surface makes more $ then other games. At whats crazy is that Ti will just get bigger and bigger.


----------



## offroadz

I couldn't be happier than to support the growth of esports, the future looks promising.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I couldn't be happier than to support the growth of esports, the future looks promising.


I agree, its nice to see a form of competition for people who aren't athletes in a traditional sense. I think it gives people a nice competitive environment for those who want it. This is from someone who is a pretty good athlete and a not so great gamer.


----------



## gonX

So, in spirit of supporting eSports I went ahead and bought Dotabuff Plus. Really useful if you're engaged, and I'm not really







I need more games in this patch to get useable stats.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> So, in spirit of supporting eSports I went ahead and bought Dotabuff Plus. Really useful if you're engaged, and I'm not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more games in this patch to get useable stats.


can we abuse that $$$$ u paid? and ask you for certain stats later?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Tried the 5 stack method and it didn't go so well. Probably not the best place for me to practice heroes with 5k mmr buddies.
> 
> For example:
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/680835198
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/680880343


5 stack ancients?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> can we abuse that $$$$ u paid? and ask you for certain stats later?


Well I suppose not as long as I don't get spammed with requests


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Well I suppose not as long as I don't get spammed with requests


just random ones in here. no pms... for the sake of education and stuff


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Just a friendly reminder that the Fantasy League counts for ALL GAMES and Tournaments and not just TI stuff. Ramz set our league to "Daily" roster changes so I had to use JoinDOTA game schedules to set my daily rosters (Volvo's thing is kind of off and messed me up a few times).

I'm already 2-0 because my opponents did not know this...


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> For the ones in the fantasy league, we will do the drafting on wednesday 9pm EST.
> Members are KNOOB, [OCN] Tyrker, Nemce and Doc.


Changed the date to this friday at 8.30 pm EST, so everyone can get prepared.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Changed the date to this friday at 8.30 pm EST, so everyone can get prepared.


so Kmac, Nemce, Tyrker, Strong Belwas, Sun and myself, be on and ready!


----------



## misschibista

Are you guys Dota 2 veterans or there's a of newbies and oldies?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> Are you guys Dota 2 veterans or there's a of newbies and oldies?


We got a good mix of skill levels.


----------



## misschibista

Awesome. Is there a weekly in house or anything like that?


----------



## connectwise

The amount of frustration that dumb teammates bring out in me, trumps all other experiences. The only thing that comes close would be working retail customer service dealing with unreasonable angry white ladies.


----------



## sebkow

つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Vote Dota 2 つ ◕_◕ ༽つ

http://www.overclock.net/t/1488084/event-the-2014-radeon-extravalanza-is-coming


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> Awesome. Is there a weekly in house or anything like that?


We don't have weekly inhouses (though our next one is coming up).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event/0_20

Add me or RedAlert for an invite into the guild and look for a compatible stack.


----------



## HarrisLam

any fantasy league has slots left?


----------



## misschibista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We don't have weekly inhouses (though our next one is coming up).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event/0_20
> 
> Add me or RedAlert for an invite into the guild and look for a compatible stack.


Lots of red alerts out there







Which avatar is yours?

I've signed up, thanks!


----------



## redalert

My steam avatar is a girl in white tshirt with a controller on it. I won't be able to add you until I get done work today


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> any fantasy league has slots left?


Yup League id: 127558
Password: overclock
Draft Friday night 8:30 edt


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Yup League id: 127558
> Password: overclock
> Draft Friday night 8:30 edt


how exactly do i join the league?


----------



## redalert

IIRC click on the community and on the left hand side there is a join league tab just enter league id and pw and your done.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> Are you guys Dota 2 veterans or there's a of newbies and oldies?


There are some newbies, veterans, and even pro players using their smurfs to mingle with us mere mortal OCNers...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how exactly do i join the league?


You need to have a fantasy league ticket that you get when you purchased the Compendium... it is only one use... if you want to join another fantasy league you have to purchase another fantasy league ticket.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how exactly do i join the league?


They didnt really make it too intuitive imho

click on the "community" tab on the far right in dota client, then near bottom left look for fantasy league, you have to have a ticket for it (came with TI4 compendium if you bought that) click there then enter league name and password, then it will ask for you to name your team then join and your in


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misschibista*
> 
> Awesome. Is there a weekly in house or anything like that?


evilferret, kmac and me play every night for anyone that wants to join us


----------



## HarrisLam

Thanks to everyone who tried to help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> They didnt really make it too intuitive imho


ya i know right....the worst part is that i didnt even know that a "community tab" exists in the game.....I mean what is that tab good for? I don't even....


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> You need to have a fantasy league ticket that you get when you purchased the Compendium... it is only one use... if you want to join another fantasy league you have to purchase another fantasy league ticket.


i'm stalking you man.. why aren't you on Steam


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i'm stalking you man.. why aren't you on Steam


Sorry, I'm busy working!


----------



## redalert

nvm


----------



## 6steven9

I just joined the fantasy league been watching this thread for a while never really posted but I made one "DragonSoul" not exactly sure how this works never made a fantasy league before in a game or RL so what happens tmrw, and is it alright that I joined your league?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> I just joined the fantasy league been watching this thread for a while never really posted but I made one "DragonSoul" not exactly sure how this works never made a fantasy league before in a game or RL so what happens tmrw, and is it alright that I joined your league?


I guess...Sun is the one who started it, tomorrow we will pick players from pro rosters for our team


----------



## WALSRU

OH THE TEMPTATION


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> OH THE TEMPTATION


Thats awesome. Ive only seen the Prophet one before.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> OH THE TEMPTATION


lol......are you being sarcastic or not? Cuz I can't tell lol.....


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> OH THE TEMPTATION


Are there new items in the lockeless luckboxes or still the same from last year?


----------



## Ramzinho

well.. there are more stuff we don't see guys, the perfect world servers has more items.. and there r some sort of china exclusive figurines


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> well.. there are more stuff we don't see guys, the perfect world servers has more items.. and there r some sort of china exclusive figurines


I want that Chinese Ghost Zombie Courier!


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah man, give the plushies to the dog I WANT DEM LUCKBOXES


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Yeah man, give the plushies to the dog I WANT DEM LUCKBOXES


My dogs ate all my plushies.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> My dogs ate all my plushies.


Don't Let them eat that Shagbark or Else ?? u know what


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> My dogs ate all my plushies.


Ultra Kill... Rampage... Unstoppable!

Puppy was just dominating a round of Doto!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> My dogs ate all my plushies.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Don't Let them eat that Shagbark or Else ?? u know what


Dang... not the "**Rare** Wizard" plushie too!


----------



## scooter.jay

Started playing weaver









http://dotabuff.com/matches/689925720

Lots of fun


----------



## redalert




----------



## sebkow

dota server down as we draft. Is this real life


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> dota server down as we draft. Is this real life


Get Hyped


----------



## connectwise

Via reddit, console command list:

http://twop.navi-gaming.com/en/dota_2/gameplay/Console_commands#11

This game is so depressing. From 2.3k I'm back down to 1.9k, all b/c non english speakers, no teamwork, or even just simple cooperation.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just got 1 immortal SS hat and Dragon form. I dont really play SS.


----------



## WALSRU

Man I got all of the Immortals except dragon form...









Edit: Scratch that, bought one


----------



## redalert




----------



## connectwise

windrunner's pretty cool


----------



## Toxsick

so valve, where is my sf immortal!?


----------



## BradleyKZN

Sold my DK immortal and my 4 others and bought 20 full sets


----------



## HarrisLam

oh my god....i should have sold all my 5 boxes last night when i can. The prices of those immortal items are embarrassing. I mean I can understand the reason of how many people have these boxes but dam.....less than $2 average?

With this immortal treasure part settled, I think valve needs to do a little more to reward the high level compendium crowd because the chest turns out to be this unworthy. Otherwise the compendium excitement will stop until the TI comes for real because it has become nothing more than a battle booster.

I feel like a mistake buying comp points....the BP booster is decent but I dont play nearly enough to make up for it......roughly 3 games a level and I can't even play 1 every day.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh my god....i should have sold all my 5 boxes last night when i can. The prices of those immortal items are embarrassing. I mean I can understand the reason of how many people have these boxes but dam.....less than $2 average?
> 
> With this immortal treasure part settled, I think valve needs to do a little more to reward the high level compendium crowd because the chest turns out to be this unworthy. Otherwise the compendium excitement will stop until the TI comes for real because it has become nothing more than a battle booster.
> 
> I feel like a mistake buying comp points....the BP booster is decent but I dont play nearly enough to make up for it......roughly 3 games a level and I can't even play 1 every day.


And when you do play it's with some guy who feeds with TB...terrain bad


----------



## exodus1500

How do the immortal boxes work? Is there an actual box that you open, because I dont recall getting any when I checked. I did however get what seemed like a random broodmother set when I checked my armory... was that it?


----------



## redalert

All of the new animations with Immortals are really nice and look better than TI3 ones except for the whale blade one. The CM looks terrible they need to change it so it looks better on her. Unless they made some of the new immortals harder to get like an unusual courier no real way to make them worth more money. There is just so many more out there compared to last year. The prize pool has jumped over $400000 since the immortals came out.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> How do the immortal boxes work? Is there an actual box that you open, because I dont recall getting any when I checked. I did however get what seemed like a random broodmother set when I checked my armory... was that it?


No it wasnt that broodmother set. Its a box that you have too open. I checked your inventory and you have 3 of the immortal strongboxes


----------



## exodus1500

How do the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> No it wasnt that broodmother set. Its a box that you have too open. I checked your inventory and you have 3 of the immortal strongboxes


Cool thanks. Got called into work for some OT today and I havent been able to check my inventory since I saw this thread, I was going off my memory from checking my armory last night before I signed off.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

These Imortal items should not have Value simply because for $40 you can get 10 of them and much more.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Started playing weaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/689925720
> 
> Lots of fun


Wow, you dominated. I need to try that hero.

BTW, how long does this compendium last? I might buy it, but cannot use it right now, since I have exams.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Wow, you dominated. I need to try that hero.
> 
> BTW, how long does this compendium last? I might buy it, but cannot use it right now, since I have exams.


It will lasts until TI4 is over July 21st and the Battle point booster is good 58 more days.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> It will lasts until TI4 is over July 21st and the Battle point booster is good 58 more days.


Ah, that sucks. I have no cash in my steam wallet. That is too soon for me







Oh well.


----------



## JoeWalsh

In case it hasn't been seen.

If you don't want to read the article:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



NAR will be Na'Vi.NA


----------



## HarrisLam

who would have thought huh, Rejects of america join Russ ugh I mean Ukraine


----------



## ZealotKi11er

These organizations want any team they can get because the price pool is so huge.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Via reddit, console command list:
> 
> http://twop.navi-gaming.com/en/dota_2/gameplay/Console_commands#11
> 
> This game is so depressing. From 2.3k I'm back down to 1.9k, all b/c non english speakers, no teamwork, or even just simple cooperation.


If you started at 2.3k there's a lot you can probably work on so that you don't have to rely on your teammates. I'm still working on individual things and I've played this game forever....
Luckily in the lower mmr's you can singlehandedly carry your team to victory if you pick the right heroes. Feel free to share some match id's too if you want there are a lot of helpful people here.


----------



## Toxsick

i c what Na'vi did there.


----------



## redalert

I was wondering why my dota was crashing and found this out http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/26z1ry/psa_dont_complete_the_player_cards_for_vici/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How do u get player cards?


----------



## redalert

random drops in game they come in a pack of 5


----------



## HarrisLam

tune in immediately to see Empire.MAG disconnecting in pro match Empire vs. Mousesports because his internet got cut off for not paying for it in May

EDIT : It is actually a better game that TI3's final match game 5.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Started playing weaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/689925720
> 
> Lots of fun


Please....

http://dotabuff.com/matches/580694707

Nah, jk, WP!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> In case it hasn't been seen.
> 
> If you don't want to read the article:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NAR will be Na'Vi.NA


Interesting...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> If you started at 2.3k there's a lot you can probably work on so that you don't have to rely on your teammates. I'm still working on individual things and I've played this game forever....
> Luckily in the lower mmr's you can singlehandedly carry your team to victory if you pick the right heroes. Feel free to share some match id's too if you want there are a lot of helpful people here.


That isn't true in my experience. I can be a good carry but a lot of time there's just no way to dig my whole team out of it.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/692601785
http://dotabuff.com/matches/692706882

I'm "road to 1k"

Most recent carry games, I've been playing support on the other ones, and lost most of them as well due to bad carries.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That isn't true in my experience. I can be a good carry but a lot of time there's just no way to dig my whole team out of it.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/692601785
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/692706882
> 
> I'm "road to 1k"
> 
> Most recent carry games, I've been playing support on the other ones, and lost most of them as well due to bad carries.


Thats because you haven't had it yet (or you had without realizing). Even if you're around 3K, you can still pull it off if your mistakes throughout the game are few enough

You have good games, then you have bad games. And every once in a while, you get a game where everyone else in your team is suffering because of pressure from the enemy, but you were left relatively alone farming as a carry, you might be able to singlehandedly crush the enemy team if you make very little mistakes mid to late game. (singlehandedly crush =/= 1v5 yolo mode)

Apparently, as MMR goes up this kind of games happen less and less, but it's totally possible in sub-2k MMR, especially if you are only trapped in the MMR hell because technically, you're supposed to be better than others in the same MMR range (meaning that your game knowledge, game sense and execution all are far more worthy than your MMR, but you got stuck because of stupid random teammates)

As for support games in low MMR, if you feel that your carries are not trustworthy, go for support heros that can get a lot of kills / a lot of push. The ones I usually go for are Shadow shaman (lv6 wards OP as hell), Lion and bane elemental. You can only hope that your carry gets something up with the space you created


----------



## connectwise

I don't think it's as easy as you suggests. I was 2.6k, I dipped to 1.6k then back to 2.2k, then to 1.9, now just at the 2k mark. The MM's are too random for what you suggest to work consistently. At least half the time most of the players on my team don't speak english, and at least half the time they're mentally and technically inefficient. The worst thing is, even the games I win I feel angry. The games are filled with bad teamwork that just make the game an awful experience.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't think it's as easy as you suggests. I was 2.6k, I dipped to 1.6k then back to 2.2k, then to 1.9, now just at the 2k mark. The MM's are too random for what you suggest to work consistently. At least half the time most of the players on my team don't speak english, and at least half the time they're mentally and technically inefficient. The worst thing is, even the games I win I feel angry. The games are filled with bad teamwork that just make the game an awful experience.


keep playing ranked, if you are stuck and dont seem to move up, make a new account and try again to see what your new mmr is.


----------



## exodus1500

I love the XP graph from this game last night. I didnt think we were going to win for most of the game....

Also, I learned that Xeqn is freaking awesome.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/692735149

And thanks to the OCN guys for letting a newb like me play with them!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I love the XP graph from this game last night. I didnt think we were going to win for most of the game....
> 
> Also, I learned that Xeqn is freaking awesome.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/692735149
> 
> And thanks to the OCN guys for letting a newb like me play with them!


No kidding, I think I played mid against him in an in house and yeah. ..i was soo out classed it wasn't funny


----------



## Ramzinho

Xeqn is an awesome player. The man won mid vs a good OCN player while he was alt tabbing playing Hearthstoene !!!!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't think it's as easy as you suggests. I was 2.6k, I dipped to 1.6k then back to 2.2k, then to 1.9, now just at the 2k mark. The MM's are too random for what you suggest to work consistently. At least half the time most of the players on my team don't speak english, and at least half the time they're mentally and technically inefficient. The worst thing is, even the games I win I feel angry. The games are filled with bad teamwork that just make the game an awful experience.


Of course it is impossible to work consistently, it's very hard to carry the entire team if your teammates are doing pretty badly. Sorry if what I said sounded like that though.

It also depends on what your "accurate MMR" is (in the math sense). For example, let's say I just switched to dota 2 from original dota, I'm about 3k MMR worthy but the calibration put me at 2200, I'll probably have this kind of dominating games 1 out of 20 (but in the other 19 games i should still win more than I lose), but let's say my current MMR is 2200 and I lend my account to Toxick, who is like freaking 5500MMR, he's going to singlehandedly crush the other team at least 50% of the time.

However, if there is a smaller gap between your current MMR and your worthy MMR, it will be pretty hard to pull off. So it depends on where you're at. I personally came from the old system where there's no number to the MMR, just normal, high and very high. Everyone starts at normal and if you've been winning your games the system starts to pair you into high MMR games and see how you do, etc. And some of these "dominating" games are bound to happen at least once of twice as you improve.

Just saying, if you feel like you are better than at least half of the carries out there in your level, be the carry yourself (or mid), might just win a little more than you lose.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Interesting...
> That isn't true in my experience. I can be a good carry but a lot of time there's just no way to dig my whole team out of it.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/692601785
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/692706882
> 
> I'm "road to 1k"
> 
> Most recent carry games, I've been playing support on the other ones, and lost most of them as well due to bad carries.


Well, bloodseeker isn't the type of hero that can carry the entire team. I was thinking more like Invoker/Storm/Lycan/Furion/Void/WK/maybe ursa/sf. Also when you get higher you want a wider distribution of heroes so that you are more familiar with them/don't get counterpicked/if your core heroes get picked you have backups. And if they are heroes you aren't comfortable with, play nonranked or create an alt to play heroes you want to learn.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Interesting...
> That isn't true in my experience. I can be a good carry but a lot of time there's just no way to dig my whole team out of it.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/692601785
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/692706882
> 
> I'm "road to 1k"
> 
> Most recent carry games, I've been playing support on the other ones, and lost most of them as well due to bad carries.


Try and play a couple of the last hitting training with the carry hero, such as Antimage. Once you get used to him go to a practice bot match with difficulty to hard or higher. Try to play through at least one game. Then try non-ranked for some time until you get comfortable, until you know all the skill builds and which items to buy depending on the situation. And of course pray for good players. Maybe play with friends or someone at OCN.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah, playing vs bot for a while learning last hit, lvl 4 roshan, jungling with diff heros, diff builds - I do that a lot. I picked BS only to counter different heros.

Regarding what kind of heros to pick, I've had great success with SF and void, ursa somewhat, due to my bad connection at times. The reason why I like to roll jungler like NP or ursa is because in my bracket, people DEMAND solo mid. They also don't pick heros with good synergy. For example, my team usually lack disables, which means SF is out of the question much of the time. If I do go void, I still have to fight for last hits with another carry in safelane or offlane. Which, leaves me with few options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Well, bloodseeker isn't the type of hero that can carry the entire team. I was thinking more like Invoker/Storm/Lycan/Furion/Void/WK/maybe ursa/sf. Also when you get higher you want a wider distribution of heroes so that you are more familiar with them/don't get counterpicked/if your core heroes get picked you have backups. And if they are heroes you aren't comfortable with, play nonranked or create an alt to play heroes you want to learn.


Yeah I usually vs bot games then unranked to practice diff builds or off heros. Lately NP. However when I step inside a MM game the randomness screws me over.

thanks doe cus I'll take any advice I can get.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah, playing vs bot for a while learning last hit, lvl 4 roshan, jungling with diff heros, diff builds - I do that a lot. I picked BS only to counter different heros.
> 
> Regarding what kind of heros to pick, I've had great success with SF and void, ursa somewhat, due to my bad connection at times. The reason why I like to roll jungler like NP or ursa is because in my bracket, people DEMAND solo mid. They also don't pick heros with good synergy. For example, my team usually lack disables, which means SF is out of the question much of the time. If I do go void, I still have to fight for last hits with another carry in safelane or offlane. Which, leaves me with few options.
> Yeah I usually vs bot games then unranked to practice diff builds or off heros. Lately NP. However when I step inside a MM game the randomness screws me over.
> 
> thanks doe cus I'll take any advice I can get.


I mostly play support so my suggestion is pick what the team needs. Do what the team needs.

Both your games you posted, your entire team was underleveled. I would have sacrificed some farming time to try to gank or help lanes that were getting demolished.

If you fight for farm, your team will probably have a bad time. You'll end up with 2 under farmed heroes.

Instead of complaining that other people are picking bad team comp, why don't you pick for good team comp (you can't control randoms but you can control yourself).

Or you can be one of those people demanding mid but might end up with dual/tri lane mid because people love fighting for mid.

Harris, MMR was always the same. We just couldn't see it before. I remember when we could check our MMR's during the Normal/High/Vhigh days with console commands.


----------



## connectwise

Well, here's me trying to do that.
http://dotabuff.com/matches/694759290

Support naga, only doing deny's and stacking camps. our solo mid sniper had 2 items at the 30 min mark, 36 min shadowblade.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Semi Carrier are best heros to play solo.


----------



## Toxsick

Ahh i see whats happening there, support naga is russian.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Well, here's me trying to do that.
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/694759290
> 
> Support naga, only doing deny's and stacking camps. our solo mid sniper had 2 items at the 30 min mark, 36 min shadowblade.


It doesn't look like you were active enough. Just denying and stacking camps is a passive support role and sub 3k players rarely take advantage of it.

Look at CM's stats. She probably made tons of plays (or very lucky) to get that many assists.


----------



## connectwise

Not at all. CM and Riki was lanening vs me and jug, we won that lane hard. I couldn't be active at all against that team. Even when I kept buying detection and obs there just wasn't enough freedom to move around and gank, esp when your carries have no clue where to go.
]
Just finished another game where sniper went mid, but went around stealing other people's farm and just won't try to play. He would follow someone around just to steal farm in jungle, later feeding courier before we lost top rax, while he's in jungle.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/694916576

He was mid vs BS. Just lost it hard.


----------



## offroadz

I just started playing wraith king and I gotta say wow is he ever easy to dominate with, even with a poor team. treads, armlet, deso and its gg.

http://dotabuff.com/players/62188784


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Of course it is impossible to work consistently, it's very hard to carry the entire team if your teammates are doing pretty badly. Sorry if what I said sounded like that though.
> 
> It also depends on what your "accurate MMR" is (in the math sense). For example, let's say I just switched to dota 2 from original dota, I'm about 3k MMR worthy but the calibration put me at 2200, I'll probably have this kind of dominating games 1 out of 20 (but in the other 19 games i should still win more than I lose), but let's say my current MMR is 2200 and I lend my account to Toxick, who is like freaking 5500MMR, he's going to singlehandedly crush the other team at least 50% of the time.
> 
> However, if there is a smaller gap between your current MMR and your worthy MMR, it will be pretty hard to pull off. So it depends on where you're at. I personally came from the old system where there's no number to the MMR, just normal, high and very high. Everyone starts at normal and if you've been winning your games the system starts to pair you into high MMR games and see how you do, etc. And some of these "dominating" games are bound to happen at least once of twice as you improve.
> 
> Just saying, if you feel like you are better than at least half of the carries out there in your level, be the carry yourself (or mid), might just win a little more than you lose.


U dont need to carry to win games, i solo support and i win more than half of my games =)

BTW Join ef and me in our nightly parties


----------



## connectwise

Playing support for russian and peruvian carrys who either suck, won't communicate, or work together is the problem in the first place. My mmr was at 1630 from 2.6k before I stopped playing support.

here's another game lol'd at, i'm on the bloodseeker:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/695040923


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> U dont need to carry to win games, i solo support and i win more than half of my games =)
> 
> BTW Join ef and me in our nightly parties


You are over 4500 in MMR, he is 2000, how is that even comparable.....

He was saying that he's confident in out-carrying at least half of the carries he meet. That is a clue that he can be the carry himself and do better. Definitely better than going support and finding out your carry sucks to the point where he goes shadow blade on PL.

would love to join, but your nightly parties are my early morning sleep time yo


----------



## connectwise

This IG vs DK game is fantastic, game 1 still. 10-11. 40 min in.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> This IG vs DK game is fantastic, game 1 still. 10-11. 40 min in.


Chinese dota is so boring...

Burning just bought a rapier and the action has finally started. Still not like the game where XBOCT went double rapier


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I just started playing wraith king and I gotta say wow is he ever easy to dominate with, even with a poor team. treads, armlet, deso and its gg.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/players/62188784


Really? I can never seem to be able to play with Wraith King. I just suck with him. I guess I need to just play him more.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> You are over 4500 in MMR, he is 2000, how is that even comparable.....
> 
> He was saying that he's confident in out-carrying at least half of the carries he meet. That is a clue that he can be the carry himself and do better. Definitely better than going support and finding out your carry sucks to the point where he goes shadow blade on PL.
> 
> would love to join, but your nightly parties are my early morning sleep time yo


Because MMR always been the same and we all climbed out of it?

If you're roaming or aggressive I rather be a support than a carry. If you don't have the space to farm, doesn't matter how good you are at "carrying".

connectwise, maybe play other heroes? If you're team is behind and you're farming well play teamfight carries (Luna/Gyro/etc).

When I have time, I'll try to watch some of your games and give input.


----------



## Toxsick

4K to 6K is even comparable to some players. in the 6K bracket.


----------



## evilferret

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event/0_20

Don't forget to sign up people!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you don't have the space to farm, doesn't matter how good you are at "carrying".


I thought that's exactly how you separate good and bad carry players. The better ones have better disciple when being pressured, and have better map awareness so that in post-laning phase, they can get some sneaky flash-farm here and there without getting caught all the time. Probably still end up losing the game, but they should have a much bigger chance when playing ketchup.

Roamer works too, but its a lot harder to master I feel


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I just started playing wraith king and I gotta say wow is he ever easy to dominate with, even with a poor team. treads, armlet, deso and its gg.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/players/62188784


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Really? I can never seem to be able to play with Wraith King. I just suck with him. I guess I need to just play him more.


Blink Dagger Wraith King = OP


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Blink Dagger Wraith King = OP


Support WK best WK.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Support WK best WK.


even a carry WK with blink is op.. Think you can kite... NO YOU CANT


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I thought that's exactly how you separate good and bad carry players. The better ones have better disciple when being pressured, and have better map awareness so that in post-laning phase, they can get some sneaky flash-farm here and there without getting caught all the time. Probably still end up losing the game, but they should have a much bigger chance when playing ketchup.
> 
> Roamer works too, but its a lot harder to master I feel


I feel supports and rotations supply the information carries need to farm safe. Without wards and pressure, you'll be carrying in the dark.

I still feel the carry needs the team to not fall too behind. Unless you're playing some rat Dota, having 1 leveled hero won't make much difference. Maybe certain teamfight carries will fare better.

Last game I carried, I stalled the game out 15 mins to let my team catch up on lvls/farm. We were still behind on XP but the gap was closer when we finally fought.


----------



## WALSRU

Gaiz... gaiz... This guide is for real


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Gaiz... gaiz... This guide is for real


Legit guide.

I now understand why Sun calls the enemy out.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah I was watching it last night before the wpc ace match. I did the same omnibuild as him and had pretty good success. But the issue came when my team has 0 lockdowns (people like drow/sniper etc), which forced me to go egm support naga. He's totally right in my experience, and that was the only way I climbed out of the 1600 bracket: I went jungling carrying when I realized playing support couldn't work when your carries don't speak english. But I still got lots to learn.

Funny thing yesterday, I was with silencer mid at t1 tower as ursa, I ping'd forward, blinked in and tried to kill gyro and lina. I was farmed and we were winning by a lot. I wanted a global silence, both were going to be dead. Instead I got cc locked. Silencer was still at river in mid farming creeps. Just facepalm. So yeah, the guy in the video, actionslack was totally right.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Gaiz... gaiz... This guide is for real


You beat me to it! The guide was so legit. I played a few games as support with scooter.jay in the 2k MMR tier - we won every single game! Almost threw them too - and all I did was try to save our carries and kept buying/placing wards!


----------



## HarrisLam

lol.....I get a pretty good laugh out of that, nice guide


----------



## redalert

http://store.steampowered.com/news/13518/


----------



## Ramzinho

Seriously Valve??? Why the Bat rider hate????????????

Another drow Gust Buff.. Ugghhh

More Earth Shakers









Bye Bye Lycan

Why the invoker hate????

What does Gayben want with Lina? Keep buffing her she wont be picked...

Loda is a happy man now

So mirana needed a nerf??? One of the most stuns in the game and most balanced heroes? why the nerf?

H4nni is a happy man.. GG WP

Riki Buff::: Support riki incoming

Now merlini is happy









By 7.3 Qop will cast her shadow strike from the fountain

Still slardar ain't viable

Here Comes More Tusk Fails

Why do you buff a god? !!!!

YES keep Nerfing best item in the game !!!!!


----------



## WALSRU

Icefrog really wants Jug in the meta!!1!!

These are most excellent pre-TI4 balance changes. Some are pretty extreme nerfs (Lycan, Batrider, Tree) but at least that slows down the powercreep we've been seeing.


----------



## AFlamingo

No matter how much you nerf batrider, he will come back. :/
Invoker and Lycan finally nerfed after months of constant pick/ban
Carry Leshrac incoming








Nice patch


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Icefrog really wants Jug in the meta!!1!!
> 
> These are most excellent pre-TI4 balance changes. Some are pretty extreme nerfs (Lycan, Batrider, Tree) but at least that slows down the powercreep we've been seeing.


Come On.. probably bat is what makes dota interesting.. Just with this.. no more 8-9 min dagger boots... I love this hero so much i hate seeing him being nerfed that much.


----------



## Atham

I cannot seem to safelane farm and carry with a gyrocopter. I always get squashed, then have the comeback of the century. Takes always like 60 min to complete. How can I improve as gyro? Any suggestions?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I know why they do this. They want to keep the game interesting so it does not fall off. They keep buffing PA. She is still horrible lol.


----------



## sebkow

gyro is late game carry so thats natural but you need like 35 mins or so not 60 min unless ur farm is poor


----------



## redalert

Im not really surprised by any of the nerfs to Lycan, Mirana, Invoker, Bat and Tree. They all get picked/banned in almost every pro game. Might see alot more of Qop and a bit more of PA.
Ogre and Undying buffs are good but most pro teams generally stay away from melee supports so not sure how much more they will get picked.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> gyro is late game carry so thats natural but you need like 35 mins or so not 60 min unless ur farm is poor


Yeah, usually my farm is bad due to weird dual lane offlane.

BTW, is maelstrom a good item for gyro? In general, when is it good to get maelstrom?

EDIT: I really need to get in on this QoP action. Might learn how to play her tomorrow.


----------



## sebkow

gyro needs to be safe lane babysat in the beginning then you can farm solo safe and ur support can roam when warded around 10-15mins in ( depends on the game ofc) Maelstorm is a good weapon for almost any carry now but not for gyro U want to get items to counter other carries like mkb bkb etc depending on comp and stuff like butterfly ags etc


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I cannot seem to safelane farm and carry with a gyrocopter. I always get squashed, then have the comeback of the century. Takes always like 60 min to complete. How can I improve as gyro? Any suggestions?


Gyro really needs supports that can make room for him to farm. If Gyro gets off to a slow start it normally is a long game.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Im not really surprised by any of the nerfs to Lycan, Mirana, Invoker, Bat and Tree. They all get picked/banned in almost every pro game. Might see alot more of Qop and a bit more of PA.
> Ogre and Undying buffs are good but most pro teams generally stay away from melee supports so not sure how much more they will get picked.


Pudge omni and one other hero had never been banned or picked in pro matches last month (according to reddit). I wonder what's going to happen this month after these changes.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Pudge omni and one other hero had never been banned or picked in pro matches last month (according to reddit). I wonder what's going to happen this month after these changes.


http://www.datdota.com/hero.php?q=Pudge
http://www.datdota.com/hero.php?q=Omniknight

Just more heroes will see some action which is always good.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah maybe I remembered wrong, as in maybe it was just in the last week b/c I do remember watching Air going solo mid with omni last month.

When I'm forced to go mid with omni, which happened a few times, I've done midas into relic radiance, into other dmg build, eventually bloodstone from arcane boots rebuild. I only hope one day someone in the pros would do that on the omni. But when i support, how I started playing dota 2, always been aghs refresher. Yet I've never seen it in used in a progame. -_- who knows.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/697292482

^ we didn't even damage any of the enemy t1 towers.... Player support for these ppl...


----------



## Hl86

Played some dota with some friends and we got so fed. Here is a video teamwipe in 5 second, which i recorded.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXdPTmmGRpY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## WALSRU

Speaking of Omni I just realized something... With the Leshrac buffs he's maybe the #1 hero that can benefit from 12 second magic immunity. That way he can rush aghs while it matters. Now to figure out how you possibly make those lanes work... #theorycrafting

Edit: What a guy, such generous


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is Valve doing it on purpose not giving players that have bought the Compendium the 25 Point drop?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Speaking of Omni I just realized something... With the Leshrac buffs he's maybe the #1 hero that can benefit from 12 second magic immunity. That way he can rush aghs while it matters. Now to figure out how you possibly make those lanes work... #theorycrafting
> 
> Edit: What a guy, such generous


Maybe have Lesh stack and pull till 6 and flash farm with his ulti while keeping Omni as an inlane support to get a few levels.

Maybe even Omni jungle. It's doable but not great.

Nice giveaway Nix!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is Valve doing it on purpose not giving players that have bought the Compendium the 25 Point drop?


I've gotten a few dropped in game but I don't think they're affected by the bonus. I've only been getting Compendium points every 5-6 game before and after lvling up my Compendium.


----------



## Toxsick




----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Edit: What a guy, such generous


Thanks! Something to give back to the DOTA 2 Community.

There will be a Daily Nixeus Challenge for a chance to win a Zephyr Royal Griffen Courier... We will also have a Champions Edition for the Nixeus Challenge announced at a later date.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah maybe I remembered wrong, as in maybe it was just in the last week b/c I do remember watching Air going solo mid with omni last month.
> 
> When I'm forced to go mid with omni, which happened a few times, I've done midas into relic radiance, into other dmg build, eventually bloodstone from arcane boots rebuild. I only hope one day someone in the pros would do that on the omni. But when i support, how I started playing dota 2, always been aghs refresher. Yet I've never seen it in used in a progame. -_- who knows.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/697292482
> 
> ^ we didn't even damage any of the enemy t1 towers.... Player support for these ppl...


You have too much melee on your team. If you last picked, I might have gone Dazzle.

http://imgur.com/ko3oYzC

Seems Omni doing pretty well.

I'm a fan of the Heal into Degen Aura. Value point into Repel when you need it. The Degen Aura lets you roam and potentially get pick offs or you can sacrifice your life to slow down the enemy after a bad teamfight. I noticed you like getting that early Repel.

Omni loses to a lot of mid match ups if you're assuming equal skills.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Played some dota with some friends and we got so fed. Here is a video teamwipe in 5 second, which i recorded.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXdPTmmGRpY&feature=youtu.be


and without prophet!


----------



## evilferret

http://bloglomerate.com/posts/hand-of-misuse

Time to bring back Midas gaming!


----------



## connectwise

Yeah I was reading that earlier on reddit. If I solo mid on omni I always get midas, same with jungling np. I quite like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You have too much melee on your team. If you last picked, I might have gone Dazzle.
> 
> http://imgur.com/ko3oYzC
> 
> Seems Omni doing pretty well.
> 
> I'm a fan of the Heal into Degen Aura. Value point into Repel when you need it. The Degen Aura lets you roam and potentially get pick offs or you can sacrifice your life to slow down the enemy after a bad teamfight. I noticed you like getting that early Repel.
> 
> Omni loses to a lot of mid match ups if you're assuming equal skills.


I was lanening vs lotl hence I needed the repel. Otherwise I'd skip it for later. What I didn't do was get a magic stick, in hindsight. The more I pick omni, the more I loose now, even though it's still my most played hero. Even using actionslack's guide when you have dumb ppl on your team vs the other team that just plain work together in fights, playing support just doesn't win out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*


Same guy that did the 5 second carry destruction video for invoker right? Insane skills.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is Valve doing it on purpose not giving players that have bought the Compendium the 25 Point drop?


Maybe, because I haven't bough the compendium but I get 25 point drops frequently.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://bloglomerate.com/posts/hand-of-misuse
> 
> Time to bring back Midas gaming!


Sooo midas is good for the xp only or am i just too tired to understand?


----------



## 13321G4

What are your prize pool predictions guys?

I say 9.2 M, unless they release something like immortals again, that should take it to 10.5M


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah I was reading that earlier on reddit. If I solo mid on omni I always get midas, same with jungling np. I quite like it.
> I was lanening vs lotl hence I needed the repel. Otherwise I'd skip it for later. What I didn't do was get a magic stick, in hindsight. The more I pick omni, the more I loose now, even though it's still my most played hero. Even using actionslack's guide when you have dumb ppl on your team vs the other team that just plain work together in fights, playing support just doesn't win out.
> Same guy that did the 5 second carry destruction video for invoker right? Insane skills.
> Maybe, because I haven't bough the compendium but I get 25 point drops frequently.


no he's a different guy.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> What are your prize pool predictions guys?
> 
> I say 9.2 M, unless they release something like immortals again, that should take it to 10.5M


Eveer since 6m i had been surprised that the pool was still going.

In my opinion the new stretch goals are far from attractive and bring little to the game as a whole (which I fully understand by the way), and it has already been weeks now. Guys who've bought it have bought it a while ago and guys who haven't most likely won't, so I simply dont understand what people really want to get out of buying more compendium points, especially now that the biggest mystery of the immortal treasures is already revealed.


----------



## connectwise

Hey fellas,

How does one lane against LOTL in early stages? Rush to blademail after magic stick?


----------



## WALSRU

Leper of the light?


----------



## ObscureParadox

I feel there are a few heros in the game that w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Leper of the light?


Keeper of the light with leper ability. Damage immune for 5 seconds, unable to feel pain.


----------



## HarrisLam

Derper of the light??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey fellas,
> 
> How does one lane against LOTL in early stages? Rush to blademail after magic stick?


pick nyx assassin.

If you can't do that, or its too late to pick another hero, you just dodge the waves. By waving the creeps he will be constantly pushing the lane away from his carry, aka not exactly a bad thing for your team. If he's soloing in the lane, you might be able to do a wrap-around with another teammate. With no direct escape mechanism, he is an extremely easy pick-off target in early / mid game.

To my understanding though, most skilled KotL don't wave the creeps, instead they try to hide in the trees and aim at where he thinks you might be. Or he wave farm jungles.


----------



## WALSRU

Dodge it, put a single ward in your jungle, buy a casual cloak, counterpick him (Pugna Ward, Nyx carapace, Antimage Blink/burn, etc), or just run in balls out and flank him.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey fellas,
> 
> How does one lane against LOTL in early stages? Rush to blademail after magic stick?


Do you mean KotL?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I cannot seem to safelane farm and carry with a gyrocopter. I always get squashed, then have the comeback of the century. Takes always like 60 min to complete. How can I improve as gyro? Any suggestions?


It's hard to carry with gyro. Even in games where you're ahead/get free farm. If I see a Gyro i just pick Luna or WK and even if I don't get as much farm i can survive a teamfight much longer and win.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> So mirana needed a nerf??? One of the most stuns in the game and most balanced heroes? why the nerf?


Mirana was OP except for the turn rate. A hero that can lane anywhere/ play most roles and make a big impact early/mid/late game. Doesn't suck.


----------



## Toxsick

Nerfing mirana or any other hero doesnt have to be "ability wise,Movespeed wise, if an item is nerfed it can be a huge nerf for "that hero" also keep that in mind.
i would not mind another Potm nerf though.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I just started playing wraith king and I gotta say wow is he ever easy to dominate with, even with a poor team. treads, armlet, deso and its gg.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/players/62188784


My favorite WK build is treads drums blademail radiance mjolnir refresher (14-0 with it). You can usually get the radiance in 20-22 minutes, mjolnir by 30, refresher by 35-40. add an aegis on that and you can 1v5 pretty effectively. If you're expecting a long game you can get a midas as well, you want that lvl 11 ult pretty quick. However I don't think my build is as good now that WK got buffed (i was playing it like that before the recent buffs) and think the blink builds are probably what people prefer now/might be better. I haven't really played him much lately.

Omni was already good before the last patch, degen aura is a ridiculous skill to have with orb of venom/boots you just need items or else you're kinda useless.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Won my first AM game since i started playing Dota. He is such a faster farmer but needs all the items he can get.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey fellas,
> 
> How does one lane against LOTL in early stages? Rush to blademail after magic stick?


Unless Blademail is core on your hero, I wouldn't just get it to counter Kotl.

Most of us played vs Kotl before the Illuminate nerf so dodging now is a lot easier.

I still think you should have gotten the Degen Aura and chased Kotl. If he spams in a bad position you can get an easy kill due to the channel time on Illuminate. If he's wave clearing the neutrals without backup, relatively easy kill.


----------



## scooter.jay

3rd straight solo win with maiden oh yeah no luck at all









http://dotabuff.com/matches/700679352

Climbing out the pits









Invoker left at 30 kills was too much for him lol


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> 3rd straight solo win with maiden oh yeah no luck at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/700679352
> 
> Climbing out the pits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invoker left at 30 kills was too much for him lol


Dat force staff is so good at saving people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Do you mean KotL?


No I mean leaper of the light, couldn't you read the commenter above? GOD


----------



## HarrisLam

wut.....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> 3rd straight solo win with maiden oh yeah no luck at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/700679352
> 
> Climbing out the pits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invoker left at 30 kills was too much for him lol












Hard work and dedication paying off!

Edit: Jeebus you've been playing a ton.


----------



## connectwise

Dood's got over 60% win rate with warlock, that's pretty damn good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard work and dedication paying off!
> 
> Edit: Jeebus you've been playing a ton.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> wut.....


See previous page, leper of the light.

Here are my last two losses with BS:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/700826404
http://dotabuff.com/matches/700941822

Should I have built differently? I'm not a fan of radiance or sny on BS. Am I wrong?


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Dood's got over 60% win rate with warlock, that's pretty damn good.
> 
> See previous page, leper of the light.
> 
> Here are my last two losses with BS:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/700826404
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/700941822
> 
> Should I have built differently? I'm not a fan of radiance or sny on BS. Am I wrong?


I don't tend to build radiance all the time but I do like S&Y with blood, the maim + extra HP you get from it are nice along with all the regular yasha stuff. I don't think I've ever built blade mail with him but that's not to say it's wrong it's just not my style. I tend to find I'm chasing down people more than being in straight 1 vs 1 fights so the time I use blade mail would be minimal.

Deadalus I awesome with BS in my opinion, especially when you use bloodrage on yourself, the crits are just huge and bring down people instantly!!!!!!


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Dood's got over 60% win rate with warlock, that's pretty damn good.
> 
> See previous page, leper of the light.
> 
> Here are my last two losses with BS:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/700826404
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/700941822
> 
> Should I have built differently? I'm not a fan of radiance or sny on BS. Am I wrong?


I'm quite fond of BKB on BS, but Maelstrom/Mjollnir and what you have built is also good.


----------



## connectwise

However, would getting a bkb block against medusa and warlock ulti? Also that game they had riki and medusa both going manta, while my team lacked aoe. Should I have gotten bfury or really should've gone radiance?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> However, would getting a bkb block against medusa and warlock ulti? Also that game they had riki and medusa both going manta, while my team lacked aoe. Should I have gotten bfury or really should've gone radiance?


BKB won't block Dusa ulti and the Stun portion of Warlock Ulti.

You can't beat Dusa late game. Sniper was your only hope but he didn't get enough farm/lvls. You should have tried to end early. Maybe even gotten a Manta to chip away at towers.

Probably should have gone BKB first game. Would have negated the Dagon purchases.

If you're getting kited early/mid fighting and you can get an early Radiance go for it but if it goes late, don't bother.

You seem to have problems getting rax. Maybe try building Mantas/Necros to chip and get rax earlier. BS isn't scary post mid game. He's kinda useless in a teamfight, the only thing you can do is silence but Manta dispells that.


----------



## Toxsick

bloodseeker falls apart later on in the game against real carry's.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> bloodseeker falls apart later on in the game against real carry's.


That's why when I blood I try to make sure we finish the game as quickly as we can.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> He's kinda useless in a teamfight, the only thing you can do is silence but Manta dispells that.


NOTHING dispells BS silence now. Seriously, ever.


----------



## Toxsick

i still feel BS is in the trash tier.


----------



## WALSRU

His silence is great but this game has Doom so.........


----------



## misschibista

do we have members from Canada here?


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i still feel BS is in the trash tier.


Wouldn't say he is trash tier, he has his uses but those are limited, I.e. counter picking against slark to stop his ulti HP regen and speed if he drops below 50% HP and of course to counter riki, because why wouldn't you want to make that little bugger pay.


----------



## WALSRU

He actually is a great counter to a lot of spellcasters. The trick is ending the game early or at least playing him as #2-4.


----------



## misschibista

I agree with BS going as a 2. He's the worst being played as a Carry


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i still feel BS is in the trash tier.


He's a great pubstomper..


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> He's a great pubstomper..


In pubs he is sometimes.


----------



## misschibista

I find that you can get lots of kills early game when there are enemies jungling. Since I'm an average player, most players forget about Bloodseeker's passive and hangs out in the jungle with 10-20 % hp lol


----------



## Masked

You know...I've been playing the Omni strat lately and...My MMR is rocketing, once again.

Omni/Lion/KOTL...Seem to be the way to go...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> BKB won't block Dusa ulti and the Stun portion of Warlock Ulti.
> 
> You can't beat Dusa late game. Sniper was your only hope but he didn't get enough farm/lvls. You should have tried to end early. Maybe even gotten a Manta to chip away at towers.
> 
> Probably should have gone BKB first game. Would have negated the Dagon purchases.
> 
> If you're getting kited early/mid fighting and you can get an early Radiance go for it but if it goes late, don't bother.
> 
> You seem to have problems getting rax. Maybe try building Mantas/Necros to chip and get rax earlier. BS isn't scary post mid game. He's kinda useless in a teamfight, the only thing you can do is silence but Manta dispells that.


Yeah... I think I got it

That first game I didn't go bkb because the dagon came late and I couldn't get more farm. I should've either gone manta and butterfly for push power or radiance to stop blink kiters.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> NOTHING dispells BS silence now. Seriously, ever.


Forgot about his buff.

The only time I thought he was viable was when his silence stopped TPs (which turned out to be a bug).

TPs op vs BS.


----------



## connectwise

Does force staff stop enemy TP?


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Does force staff stop enemy TP?


Nope.

I dont know why people dont play silencer that much anymore - I've had nothing but stomps with him, both in pubs and ranked (3300-tier) as of lately.


----------



## Sunz

Guys who
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I dont know why people dont play silencer that much anymore - I've had nothing but stomps with him, both in pubs and ranked (3300-tier) as of lately.


1. No stun
2. No scape
3. No slow
4. Squishy
5. Ugly model


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I dont know why people dont play silencer that much anymore - I've had nothing but stomps with him, both in pubs and ranked (3300-tier) as of lately.


The silencer I've played with have been very stupid. In the crap tier there aren't a lot of skill players which might mean not are willing to pick it.

Is there a "did you know about dota 2" type of guide somewhere? For example, without boots, at what time should you pull camp, how long will it take you to walk to the large camp on dire side to pull camp, and other technical information that help players get better?

Is there a way to quick tp home, as in like a "double press" hotkey for tp/bot, that send you to fountain?

WAIT, nvm, double clicking tp scoll DOES send you to fountain, I found out in a bot game just now.

These are the things I NEED to know.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The silencer I've played with have been very stupid. In the crap tier there aren't a lot of skill players which might mean not are willing to pick it.
> 
> Is there a "did you know about dota 2" type of guide somewhere? For example, without boots, at what time should you pull camp, how long will it take you to walk to the large camp on dire side to pull camp, and other technical information that help players get better?
> 
> Is there a way to quick tp home, as in like a "double press" hotkey for tp/bot, that send you to fountain?
> 
> WAIT, nvm, double clicking tp scoll DOES send you to fountain, I found out in a bot game just now.
> 
> These are the things I NEED to know.


http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck#.U5EPcfmwIfs

Watch all of his videos.

Maybe play more bots so you don't wreck your MMR.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Anyone bought the ESL Frankfurt compendium as well?

God the stretch goal for the LS set feels so close yet so far away... hahaha


----------



## redalert

Nice performance in your 1st LAN at age 16


----------



## connectwise

^ When you're ready, you're ready.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck#.U5EPcfmwIfs
> 
> Watch all of his videos.
> 
> Maybe play more bots so you don't wreck your MMR.


Yup, I was practicing vs bots earlier with naga and sf in mid. I watched purge's sf coaching last night as well. I've been watching his videos for a while, some I agree with some I didn't. However last night's coaching he had a lot of small details that allowed me to improve my game:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/702684041

Why does purge says to avoid sniper if you're a beginner? It seems like one of the easiest class to pick up and play.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ^ When you're ready, you're ready.
> Yup, I was practicing vs bots earlier with naga and sf in mid. I watched purge's sf coaching last night as well. I've been watching his videos for a while, some I agree with some I didn't. However last night's coaching he had a lot of small details that allowed me to improve my game:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/702684041
> 
> Why does purge says to avoid sniper if you're a beginner? It seems like one of the easiest class to pick up and play.


Squishy, no escape, unreliable stun and requires decent amount of farm to get online without a flash farming ability.

Very dependent on positioning and most beginners have no idea where they should be.

You can dodge his ulti.

I can't find you in the guild? Just find people to stack with and they can give you suggestions.


----------



## connectwise

How do you dodge his ulti? Can you blink dodge it? (other than spirit dodge and magic immunity).

I think i finally understood something siractionslacks said. If you don't get a proper response in chat during character pick, don't pick support, because the game's fudged either way.

last 2 omni game:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/702810677
http://dotabuff.com/matches/702767739

I got so disheartened I have yet been able to work up the drive to click search new game in the last lil while.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How do you dodge his ulti? Can you blink dodge it? (other than spirit dodge and magic immunity).
> 
> I think i finally understood something siractionslacks said. If you don't get a proper response in chat during character pick, don't pick support, because the game's fudged either way.
> 
> last 2 omni game:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/702810677
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/702767739
> 
> I got so disheartened I have yet been able to work up the drive to click search new game in the last lil while.


http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Disjoint

You can blink and even smoke dodge it.

Just play what your team needs. I had to play support BH earlier because 2 teammates wouldn't communicate and went offlane together after I picked BH (daily challenge).


----------



## mkclan

Please invate in OCNDota2 steam group. My nick name: [LV]MKclan


----------



## Toxsick

get that every hit bash on sniper.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Disjoint
> 
> You can blink and even smoke dodge it.
> 
> *Just play what your team needs.* I had to play support BH earlier because 2 teammates wouldn't communicate and went offlane together after I picked BH (daily challenge).


this ^

one of the most eye opening matches I ever watched I think was at the first TI it was an all random match (I dont even remember who played) but the hero didnt matter the player just played their role, pretty sure there was a void support


----------



## scooter.jay

If all else fails kick ass with cm









http://dotabuff.com/matches/704015574


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> Please invate in OCNDota2 steam group. My nick name: [LV]MKclan


Sent invite and added.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice performance in your 1st LAN at age 16


Na'vi didnt seem to make the mistake that DK made.
Dendi kept on him, to shut him down.


----------



## filphil

Looking to play with some OCNers. How do I go about doing this, friends?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> Looking to play with some OCNers. How do I go about doing this, friends?


I can add you to my steam friends list and once I see you in Dota I can send you an OCN guild invite. There's always people on the guild channel.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> Looking to play with some OCNers. How do I go about doing this, friends?


Pm Evilferret your nickname and he will add you to the guild.. welcome to OCN crazy games


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Na'vi didnt seem to make the mistake that DK made.
> Dendi kept on him, to shut him down.


Yeah I wasnt surprised he didnt free farm after that game






The one time a Lich Aghs is worth it


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah I wasnt surprised he didnt free farm after that game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one time a Lich Aghs is worth it


Aghs Refresher core on everybody.


----------



## redalert

They updated the CM immortal and gave her hair


----------



## Peter Nixeus

If anyone is local in Southern California:

"The Summit" Official Viewing Party!

Nixeus will be at "The Summit: Pub Stomp" to raffle off a Nixeus Vue Monitor and other goodies to attendees! We will also be hosting #NixeusChallenge at the event!

We will have a few computers set up for you to check out our Nixeus Vue Monitors and play DOTA 2 (Lan only)... or maybe bring a laptop so we can get some OCN LAN thing going if their wifi permits:

SoCal eSports is organizing a Dota 2 PubStomp viewing event to watch The Summit!!

Pro teams & players participating in The Summit event will be coming out to have a few beers and some grub. You'll be able to meet and hang with them, even buy them a drink!

We'll have some exciting activities with Red Bull, drink specials, and giveaways by our amazing partners: Valve, MSI Computer U.S., Nixeus Technology, Inc., J!NX Clothing, and more!!

FREE TO ENTER

Where:

Sixty6 Sports Lounge

8916 E Foothill Blvd

Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730

(909) 466-9900

When: Sunday, June 8th

Time: 10am - End

Who: All Ages, 21+ to Drink

https://twitter.com/SocalEsports/status/474748315133673472


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They updated the CM immortal and gave her hair


Wow! REDDIT too strong!! I like this new immortal update!


----------



## evilferret

New sets too! Oh snap!

Have fun at the event Nix! Wish I could make it.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> If anyone is local in Southern California:
> 
> "The Summit" Official Viewing Party!
> 
> Nixeus will be at "The Summit: Pub Stomp" to raffle off a Nixeus Vue Monitor and other goodies to attendees! We will also be hosting #NixeusChallenge at the event!
> 
> We will have a few computers set up for you to check out our Nixeus Vue Monitors and play DOTA 2 (Lan only)... or maybe bring a laptop so we can get some OCN LAN thing going if their wifi permits:
> 
> SoCal eSports is organizing a Dota 2 PubStomp viewing event to watch The Summit!!
> 
> Pro teams & players participating in The Summit event will be coming out to have a few beers and some grub. You'll be able to meet and hang with them, even buy them a drink!
> 
> We'll have some exciting activities with Red Bull, drink specials, and giveaways by our amazing partners: Valve, MSI Computer U.S., Nixeus Technology, Inc., J!NX Clothing, and more!!
> 
> FREE TO ENTER
> 
> Where:
> 
> Sixty6 Sports Lounge
> 
> 8916 E Foothill Blvd
> 
> Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730
> 
> (909) 466-9900
> 
> When: Sunday, June 8th
> 
> Time: 10am - End
> 
> Who: All Ages, 21+ to Drink
> 
> https://twitter.com/SocalEsports/status/474748315133673472


Why dont we have this inour country


----------



## filphil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I can add you to my steam friends list and once I see you in Dota I can send you an OCN guild invite. There's always people on the guild channel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Pm Evilferret your nickname and he will add you to the guild.. welcome to OCN crazy games


Sending PM with steam handle. Feel free to add me. I'd say i'm a friendly guy overall so no internet rage coming from me.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They updated the CM immortal and gave her hair


From the in game portrait, she's supposed to have two chains across her chest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Disjoint
> 
> You can blink and even smoke dodge it.
> 
> Just play what your team needs. I had to play support BH earlier because 2 teammates wouldn't communicate and went offlane together after I picked BH (daily challenge).


I can't do that, I'm in the trenches man.

Though I've played bh support before.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Why dont we have this inour country


The closest thing you have is Dreamhack but that's in Sweden
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> From the in game portrait, she's supposed to have two chains across her chest.
> 
> I can't do that, I'm in the trenches man.
> 
> Though I've played bh support before.


Only showing one chain for me in game


----------



## scooter.jay

God like necro game







Love that hero lol

http://dotabuff.com/matches/704498430

My mmr streak continues sweet


----------



## connectwise

In match stats:

http://dotabuff.com/heroes/necrophos

I just dont understand how. Everytime I play against him I always win.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> If anyone is local in Southern California:
> 
> "The Summit" Official Viewing Party!
> 
> Nixeus will be at "The Summit: Pub Stomp" to raffle off a Nixeus Vue Monitor and other goodies to attendees! We will also be hosting #NixeusChallenge at the event!
> 
> We will have a few computers set up for you to check out our Nixeus Vue Monitors and play DOTA 2 (Lan only)... or maybe bring a laptop so we can get some OCN LAN thing going if their wifi permits:
> 
> SoCal eSports is organizing a Dota 2 PubStomp viewing event to watch The Summit!!
> 
> Pro teams & players participating in The Summit event will be coming out to have a few beers and some grub. You'll be able to meet and hang with them, even buy them a drink!
> 
> We'll have some exciting activities with Red Bull, drink specials, and giveaways by our amazing partners: Valve, MSI Computer U.S., Nixeus Technology, Inc., J!NX Clothing, and more!!
> 
> FREE TO ENTER
> 
> Where:
> 
> Sixty6 Sports Lounge
> 
> 8916 E Foothill Blvd
> 
> Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730
> 
> (909) 466-9900
> 
> When: Sunday, June 8th
> 
> Time: 10am - End
> 
> Who: All Ages, 21+ to Drink
> 
> https://twitter.com/SocalEsports/status/474748315133673472


dang im actually in town but busy


----------



## connectwise

HI guys, how do you pull that camp? Radiant side.


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filphil*
> 
> Sending PM with steam handle. Feel free to add me. I'd say i'm a friendly guy overall so no internet rage coming from me.


Add me too, i play with evilferret every night

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198061017208/


----------



## filphil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> HI guys, how do you pull that camp? Radiant side.


Pull at the :55 mark and head straight toward the river. Sometimes :56
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Add me too, i play with evilferret every night
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198061017208/


Added ya.


----------



## connectwise

By river you mean towards lower rune or towards mid tower?


----------



## filphil

In that picture, directly north.


----------



## connectwise

Thx for the suggestion but I did it at 54, 55, 56 and all didn't work with those range hitters. I tried hitting at 53 as well. It was just impossible for me.


----------



## filphil

Did you check to see if they leave the actual camp? Sometimes they lag behind. Try attacking the ranged creep.


----------



## connectwise

I will try to attack the range creeps. They were leaving but the problem was either way I kite it, the melee creeps would walk back before the range creep come out of sight line.


----------



## kmac20

Pull @ 55 now for a lot of camps ever since they added animations. Satyrs in particular were impacted by this, then trolls.

The heal camp you cant damage any creeps you just have to draw aggro by being in range, otherwise heal creep will stay in camp and heal (easy camp only).


----------



## Toxsick

try 57. that camp is a bit tricky to do since its different then the other camps. it un-aggro's alot faster then the other camps.
try pulling to the bottem rune. if they are ranged it shud be close to 56. 57 might be to long for ranged.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I will try to attack the range creeps. They were leaving but the problem was either way I kite it, the melee creeps would walk back before the range creep come out of sight line.


I sent you a PM that you might find helpful=) GL


----------



## evilferret

Try attacking at 53-54 and make sure you leave the spawn area.

Don't kite the camps. They only follow you for 6 seconds. Attack (or walk, I recommend walking into the camp to draw aggro for certain camps like the Healing Troll camp) at 53-54 and just run a straight line away from the spawn area.

Stay in line of sight even if you have to tank a few hits.


----------



## EPiiKK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1NeX32DxWE
Never laughed so hard during a cast


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1NeX32DxWE
> Never laughed so hard during a cast


So smart so smart


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> HI guys, how do you pull that camp? Radiant side.


Att 55.. FULL range.. ir it wont stack.. so this is not easily doable with people who has short range like morphling.

move either way after

towards the mid is better but both will work


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Att 55.. FULL range.. ir it wont stack.. so this is not easily doable with people who has short range like morphling.
> 
> move either way after
> 
> towards the mid is better but both will work


Didn't realize we were talking about this camp.









Going towards bottom rune is slightly easier imo since the spawn box ends at the top of stairs but going left, lessens the chance of losing aggro.

I need to try Tox's timing. I normally don't stack this one unless I have somebody who can clear trees.


----------



## PerplexD

The Toronto Dota 2 Community and eSport Gaming Events are happy to announce The International 4 viewing event.

I'll also be at the AMD Lan on June 21st helping out with the Dota admining if anyone has any questions :]

The theater is located near Yonge/Eglinton (Near Eglinton Station or Davisville Station about a 10 minute walk)

Tickets available now for just $15: https://www.picatic.com/TI4Toronto

This year featuring:
-Raffles
-Giveaways
-A massive venue (500+ seats)
-Delicious food and drink
-Wondrous air-conditioning!
And much more!

Some of this is subject to change until more information is available from Valve regarding the event.

Doors Open at 11:00 am.

Regent Theatre
551 Mt Pleasant Rd
Toronto, Ontario
M4S 2M5

*FAQ*

Outside Drinks and Snacks are allowed. We will also be selling beer (We got a liquor license so no over priced beer







)and pizza inside the venue to help cut costs for people attending (means no over priced theater food or drinks







).

Just like last year we've already got A LOT of swag to give out. We're in contact with Valve and couple other sponsors and can expect to have quite a bit to give out again this year. We will attempt to combat last year's issue of doing raffles during analysis (we know some people like the analysis and we're doing our best to figure out a time to announce raffle winners and other prize winners as to not get in the way of games). We are open to suggestions!

Parking. There are two parking garages relatively near by. You can find them here: Parking. There is also plenty of street parking near the venue. If you have trouble finding them head over to http://parking.greenp.com/find-parking/ and type in "551 Mount Pleasant " .

*Facebook Event page can be found here:
*
Event Page

*Photos of the venue!*

Massive Venue!

*Check out the largest Toronto Dota community here!*

Toronto Dota

*Check out eSports Gaming Events here!*

eSports Gaming Events


----------



## Ramzinho

all these events you guys having around makes me wanna cry ;(


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> all these events you guys having around makes me wanna cry ;(


I feel your pain


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I feel your pain


well at least you are in europe.. you can book your ticket to germany and attend the dota event taking place there.. for me.. it's like buying a house


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> well at least you are in europe.. you can book your ticket to germany and attend the dota event taking place there.. for me.. it's like buying a house


Well i couldnt afford even the flight right now...


----------



## redalert




----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


dendi in the 3rd game .. redefined invoker.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Att 55.. FULL range.. ir it wont stack.. so this is not easily doable with people who has short range like morphling.
> 
> move either way after
> 
> towards the mid is better but both will work


Okay I got it thanks guys.

What one needs to do is, pull towards the river to mid, but towards the river on the right, not the tower to the left. Pulling towards rune is good but sometimes you want to double raze mid to push a wave back, walk over to the camp at 45-49, six seconds to get there, hit the creep, and pull it at 55.

The issue was, if I pull it towards the river, to the tower on the left to go back to mid, it wouldn't stack. But if I pull it towards mid, but straight up or to the right towards the river, it would stack.

Of course pulling it towards the rune is good, but sometimes you want to go back to mid instead. That was my issue; I had already pull it to the rune fine, just back to mid was an issue.

Now the issue becomes, how do I stack it 3x. 2x is as much as I could stack it.


----------



## WALSRU

Well I had a fun binge of Dota Fri-Saturday with my downtime. Mostly played Captain's Mode and Captain's draft. I really like playing whatever hero fits the role so it was mostly fun having other's draft. Then after a winstreak I'd get the inevitable questionable draft and a team that spent the whole match flaming each other. Also, what is the deal with only gaining 24 points mmr a match and losing 24 for a loss? I should never have calibrated with my compendium supports, I'm screwed.

My hero ADD is showing


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Well I had a fun binge of Dota Fri-Saturday with my downtime. Mostly played Captain's Mode and Captain's draft. I really like playing whatever hero fits the role so it was mostly fun having other's draft. Then after a winstreak I'd get the inevitable questionable draft and a team that spent the whole match flaming each other. Also, what is the deal with only gaining 24 points mmr a match and losing 24 for a loss? I should never have calibrated with my compendium supports, I'm screwed.
> 
> My hero ADD is showing


Come join me digging your way out the s tier lol


----------



## Sunz

A good dota weekend


----------



## redalert

GJ Sunz

EG vs DK BO5 LAN finals starting now


----------



## Ramzinho

Well that GG was questionable.. But meh.. it's GG non the less


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Well that GG was questionable.. But meh.. it's GG non the less


Yeah with all their T2 towers and a T1 still up and GG out like that yeah idk.



I got this today


----------



## selk22

Well just found this thread! Awesome!

Any OCN people play dota together yet?


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Well I had a fun binge of Dota Fri-Saturday with my downtime. Mostly played Captain's Mode and Captain's draft. I really like playing whatever hero fits the role so it was mostly fun having other's draft. Then after a winstreak I'd get the inevitable questionable draft and a team that spent the whole match flaming each other. Also, what is the deal with only gaining 24 points mmr a match and losing 24 for a loss? I should never have calibrated with my compendium supports, I'm screwed.
> 
> My hero ADD is showing


25 mmr should be when the teams are "even" in mmr. Last games I have played ranked party I have gained 30+ or lost 40+ u lose your rating quickly I can tell you.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

EG is a monster. I was watching the stream when EG was playing DK last game group stage and not sure what happen but if they had won it would have been a 5 way tie so they lost. Notail and Puppy where casting and they where joking so hard about how NA have last place. EG just 2-0 both of them in their face.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well just found this thread! Awesome!
> 
> Any OCN people play dota together yet?


we are a small group of friends here. we all know each other and always play together whenever possible. also we arrange inhouses frequentlyl and lately OCN has been great and posted this on the front page. please sign up if you can make it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well just found this thread! Awesome!
> 
> Any OCN people play dota together yet?


Add me or RedAlert on Steam for an invite into the guild.

What time you usually play?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Well just found this thread! Awesome!
> 
> Any OCN people play dota together yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Add me or RedAlert on Steam for an invite into the guild.
> 
> What time you usually play?


We have a good amount of people in the OCN guild channel had 27 people on at one point yesterday. Just give me or EF your steam name


----------



## connectwise

Is there anyway to watch the vod for dk vs eg?

nvm, I have disvoered that bts has a youtube channel with all the vods, something I'm not used to from starcraft gsl scene.


----------



## HarrisLam

I'm here to shamelessly promote my new petition for a puck announcer. If you feel like it, please support me here below, thanks.

http://redd.it/27s2hf


----------



## BradleyKZN

Please can I be invited to the guild. Deviancexx


----------



## WALSRU

Opinions people... Was QOP's mana cost nerf to shadow strike too much? She went from top 5 competitive mid for the longest time to never seen. Personally I like that it scales well now (damage, range, slow), but not well enough to take a DOT over an AOE nuke. Like Arch told me, "Take Shadow Strike over Scream if you want to win the lane but lose the game."

Hero needs reverted or reworked imo.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Opinions people... Was QOP's mana cost nerf to shadow strike too much? She went from top 5 competitive mid for the longest time to never seen. Personally I like that it scales well now (damage, range, slow), but not well enough to take a DOT over an AOE nuke. Like Arch told me, "Take Shadow Strike over Scream if you want to win the lane but lose the game."
> 
> Hero needs reverted or reworked imo.


she's still strong mid hero.


----------



## Typhoeus

QoP is still very strong, and it was proved this week in the BTS tourney. I think it was Mushi? that played it to great effect. She is still a very strong hero, just not as strong of a laner.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> she's still strong mid hero.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> QoP is still very strong, and it was proved this week in the BTS tourney. I think it was Mushi? that played it to great effect. She is still a very strong hero, just not as strong of a laner.


I totally agree she gives really nice burst aoe damage, but to my experience she depends on snowballing if you wanna stay revelant trough the game. Correct me if im wrong tho.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> QoP is still very strong, and it was proved this week in the BTS tourney. I think it was Mushi? that played it to great effect. She is still a very strong hero, just not as strong of a laner.


VODS please! I watch a lot of pro games but managed to miss this.


----------



## Typhoeus

http://www.twitch.tv/beyondthesummit/b/535942732 skip to like 04:19:00


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am pretty sure that was a troll game and EG wanted to lose.


----------



## WALSRU

The casting for this game was so amazing Kappa


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Please can I be invited to the guild. Deviancexx


I sent you a friends request on steam once you add me I can send you a guild invite. My steam name is RedAlert


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> The casting for this game was so amazing Kappa


They where talking as if NA Dota sucks.... They both lost to EG. Both Navi and Fanatic are trash right now.


----------



## Toxsick

have you guys seen the vliat and mushi discussion thread on reddit?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Have been 0-8 with AM and really never won with him before. Just played him this week 2 times and won both times. In both cases i had free farm after ~ 10 mins with ****ty start. Once i get BF the gold starts coming ultra fast. In both cases my team was making space.


----------



## connectwise

I think alchy is a better version of am. After midas bf, alchy's farm is exponentially accelerated. With blink then basher you can chain lock people.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I think alchy is a better version of am. After midas bf, alchy's farm is exponentially accelerated. With blink then basher you can chain lock people.


Good AM will always have his items still before Alche as long as he gets that pre 15m bfury. Especially at current state of both heroes.


----------



## connectwise

What's your evidence there? With same timed bf on alchy as am alchy's farm gets 30 gold extra per creep hit. This means alchy will always out farm am after.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I think alchy is a better version of am. After midas bf, alchy's farm is exponentially accelerated. With blink then basher you can chain lock people.


Totally different heros. If you get blink in Alch you are 5 sloting him where as AM can go 6 slots. Also you can begin to compare AMs blink with blink dagger. With one you can only iniitate, the other you can farm and escape much better. AM is also always online and good vs casters because of magic immunity. Alch has to wait for ult.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What's your evidence there? With same timed bf on alchy as am alchy's farm gets 30 gold extra per creep hit. This means alchy will always out farm am after.


I would argue that alche could tehnically farm more if he has BoT/someone stacked woods else AM will flash farm faster whole map without any of those and just boots/bf due to his mobility. Also what zealot said. I'd rather get shadow blade instead of blink or situational bkb for that last slot. Blink/Shadow Blade are nice but it's rather semi-pointless to get one of them if you're going farming route.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

You can play Alch as support and that should tell you something. AM is purely hard carry. Both are not amazing right now. AM does nothing early game and needs that BF.


----------



## WALSRU

Although I think people need to realize if you're not finishing BF in less than 20 minutes you need to give up. Go Manta / Vlads and try to contribute something before the 4v5 gets too bad.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Although I think people need to realize if you're not finishing BF in less than 20 minutes you need to give up. Go Manta / Vlads and try to contribute something before the 4v5 gets too bad.


Meh. You only hope is BF. You need the fast farm. Reason is that you can then buy items to counter the enemy carry even if they go out of control. My team was 10-0 9 mins in and then 20 min the score was 15-14. They managed to feed sniper 12-3. I when in the fight and was murdered by snipers right clicks. 3 mins latter i bough a AB and took out sniper and won the game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What's your evidence there? With same timed bf on alchy as am alchy's farm gets 30 gold extra per creep hit. This means alchy will always out farm am after.


a 7 (or even 5) second blink means AM can clear all camps in a Jungle long before alchem can. If you have a support that stack at least 2 of the camps for you, that's another story as mobility becomes less significant in the equation.

Also another major thing is that AM hits much faster and much harder when compared to alchemist.....his natural attack speed is like half of alchemist's attack speed boost, which means that as a carry, alchemist needs more items to be just as effective as AM, and this was just the exact observation in pro games just before alchemist disappeared from the pro scene as a hard carry (and started rotating into a support / initiator). This kind of negates the gold advantage he has with the passive by a decent margin

the gold just rolls in when you finish BF on AM, you might be struggling cuz the other team gives you so much pressure and you couldnt finish your BF until like 18-20 minutes, but when you do? holy crap you finished treads in 1 min, yasha in 3 min, as long as you don't die after getting the BF, within 10 minutes you can turn from a miserable bullcrap unemployed carry to omgwth savior of the world with treads poor man shield BF manta and possible even an additional javelin.

Alchemist however, needs a little more items to be just as scary. He is very tanky with his ult on, but enemies just gonna run from him as his damage without many items is quite pathetic. Midas shadown blade moljnir and AC, hitting like a maniac with a plastic table knife. The shadowblade initiation is really all you get before you get abyssal. Very annoying, not scary, not to mention you can't have his ult on all the time, most likely you will be holding onto it while you are farming (and hence slower farm than AM), and let's not get into how useful he is with ult off.

So yea....imo :

early game, alchemist wins with spells (if assuming complete free farm, alchemist has a slight edge with greed passive)
mid game, assuming same BF timing, AM wins with blink jungling (if assuming complete free farm, AM wins even more because alchem can only lane, but AM can lane, then clear almost the entire jungle at the cost of 1 creep wave)

mid-late game, AM wins with equal farm because he needs less items to get online (equal farm because blink AM pretty much cancels the alchem's greed passive assuming no huge jungle stacks)

late game is a fair game for 2 heros going head to head, but AM wins in the split push department

ultra late game, alchemist wins with ridiculous attack speed and bash with ult on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Although I think people need to realize if you're not finishing BF in less than 20 minutes you need to give up. Go Manta / Vlads and try to contribute something before the 4v5 gets too bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Meh. You only hope is BF. You need the fast farm. Reason is that you can then buy items to counter the enemy carry even if they go out of control. My team was 10-0 9 mins in and then 20 min the score was 15-14. They managed to feed sniper 12-3. I when in the fight and was murdered by snipers right clicks. 3 mins latter i bough a AB and took out sniper and won the game.


Walsru : have to agree with zealot here. Having the BF as AM is basically the eternal metamorphesis of terrorblade. You MUST get it. There is no other choice. No questions asked. Well lets be honest here, the major reason is obviously the ring of regen and sword on you. There is nothing else you are going to do with those items. You have to go somewhere with them anyway, so finish the BF.

Another reason is that say you rush the manta, or go vlads for immediate usefulness. It's true that you become somewhat useful very fast (assuming you do get to finish those items, manta is especially hard to reach without BF). You become a bit more tanky, you provide an aura to the team, but what after that? If your team's mid and offlane are doing great and you are the only sad panda in the team, by all means go for it. However if you are unfortunately the major late game hope of your team, I'm afraid you cannot go that route because by skipping your golden farming tool, you have abandoned your entire future in that game and possibly the entire late game for your team. In contrast, if you hang in there, get a 21-23 min BF, as long as the score isn't worse than 3-22 and tower score isn't worse than 1-6, you have a chance if you know what you are doing as an AM holding a BF. The combination of splash and blink in the jungle is just disgusting...


----------



## WALSRU

If you finish your BF and START farming at 25+ minutes, how long can your team hold out while you rice? Most likely they're clashing and losing battles left and right by midgame. I think that while BF is THE item for AM, that sometimes games are salvageable if you can turn off the tunnel vision and contribute some mana burn/ult before your opponent just knocks down your racks before 30 minutes.

If I had a nickel for every Dotabuff I've seen with a losing Anti-Mage carrying just treads, perseverance and a broadsword I'd have bought an Arcana by now.


----------



## jellybeans69

AM has been historically just more popular than alche in general imo therefor you'll see more of those games where someone fails with hero. (Good times in after TI [1] , when there was as AM every game)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> If you finish your BF and START farming at 25+ minutes, how long can your team hold out while you rice? Most likely they're clashing and losing battles left and right by midgame. I think that while BF is THE item for AM, that sometimes games are salvageable if you can turn off the tunnel vision and contribute some mana burn/ult before your opponent just knocks down your racks before 30 minutes.
> 
> If I had a nickel for every Dotabuff I've seen with a losing Anti-Mage carrying just treads, perseverance and a broadsword I'd have bought an Arcana by now.


Even if you get BF @ 22-25 mins, Manta will come really fast. By 35 mins you will have 3-4 core items. All the team has to do is stick to 4 hopping the other team does not go full 5 man. Even if they you can still fight with BF + Manta but not start a fight.


----------



## WALSRU

Pubs will often push to high ground, teamwipe the defending team, and then go back to farming for their #swag items. So I suppose, anything is possible. Carries that take 30 minutes to come out of the jungle are just getting crushed since 6.79.


----------



## jellybeans69

Anyone wants to play some games in about hour? (preferred EU servers but i guess i could be fine on USE)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Pubs will often push to high ground, teamwipe the defending team, and then go back to farming for their #swag items. So I suppose, anything is possible. Carries that take 30 minutes to come out of the jungle are just getting crushed since 6.79.


We are talking pubs here.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Pubs will often push to high ground, teamwipe the defending team, and then go back to farming for their #swag items. So I suppose, anything is possible. Carries that take 30 minutes to come out of the jungle are just getting crushed since 6.79.


This is my experience, especially recently.

Started at 2100 MMR and I've plummeted.

For me, I've had people AFK...Farm instead of push...Push solo...

I make mistakes but, unfortunately, my experience in the 2100 - 1700 MMR range is that everyone is going full ******.

Unfortunately, I really don't feel like playing Omni/Dazzle 24/7...So I mix it up...But, when I mix it up, the other support fails hard and we lose.

I wish we could reset MMR or...Maybe start over...Because it's really discouraging in the lower MMR's...


----------



## WALSRU

I've seen people ask for it on Reddit constantly. The ability to recalibrate once or twice a year would really help ease the pain of people that started as noobs and have improved. In general climbing MMR requires an insane amount of time and can still be a little bit random when you have trolls or abandoners every other game.

On the other hand it might help some people realize they actually belong in the trench. lol

VOLVO PLZ ADD


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I've seen people ask for it on Reddit constantly. The ability to recalibrate once or twice a year would really help ease the pain of people that started as noobs and have improved. In general climbing MMR requires an insane amount of time and can still be a little bit random when you have trolls or abandoners every other game.
> 
> On the other hand it might help some people realize they actually belong in the trench. lol
> 
> VOLVO PLZ ADD


Last night, played Lion -- Had a really good game as Lion but, our Omni AFK'd 3/4 of the game, didn't heal practically at all...Cast Angel, once the entire match...Our Drow, started off fine but, failed miserably 1/2 way through the game...Bottom fed Sniper and completely ignored Puck until he got fed and face-aped us all.

I'm not the best player by any means but, it really sucks that my skill level is dictated by 4 other people that really don't care.

I'm finding more and more that your individual performance is just a fraction of the total MMR score...It really is.

When I do my Omni runs, I go up 100-200 MMR if I work at it but, I shouldn't have to play a support solely, to dig myself out of the hole...It's just boring.

IDK, that's my biggest beef. -- A reset would be very welcome...Maybe after each major tournament? Since there are only 2-3 a year?

Hell, at this point I'd even PAY for a reset...


----------



## WALSRU

Here's one thing I've found to ease the pain as I calibrated to about 3k mmr and personally I think playing my main heroes/roles I play closer to 4k. I could be totally wrong, I'll let Sun or Arch tell me so and I would believe either of them. What I found out about solo Q, avoid All-Pick. It's a total cess-pool. If you want to climb or have meaningful games stick with Captain's where people only Q for that mode if they want to play Dota the way it's supposed to be played. You will need some hero flexibility and you might have to play support every now and then, but in my experience it is a lot better community.

Valve would make soooo much money with an MMR reset option. Even at $1.


----------



## connectwise

^ I'll keep that in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Totally different heros. If you get blink in Alch you are 5 sloting him where as AM can go 6 slots. Also you can begin to compare AMs blink with blink dagger. With one you can only iniitate, the other you can farm and escape much better. AM is also always online and good vs casters because of magic immunity. Alch has to wait for ult.


I don't know what you guys mean.

We're talking about farming with BF compared on am and alchy. The fact is still alchy will farm faster than AM even with AM mobility after BF early on both.

Sure AM can get 6 slotted but BF alchy will get online with 5 items and blink/sb much quicker than AM due to accelerated farm.


----------



## WALSRU

Alch is basically the fastest farmer in the game for pure GPM, it's what greed was designed for. I've seen RTZ break 1k GPM on Alch with minimum hero kills. However, the hero is much more easily kited and pretty terrible in general with ult down. AM can jungle clear faster which almost erases the difference greed makes up until mid-game when you're likely to max it over your stun. Also, AM can split push lanes and enemy jungle for farm because of his escape whereas Alch usually needs more babysitting. Both heroes have different strengths but overall are about equally balanced. For flexibility Alch has better skills as a support offering a great stun and -armor, definitely no such thing as support AM.

Uncontested Alch will farm faster. Contested AM can find farm where Alch can't so the money keeps rolling in. AM needs BF to come online, Alch is very flexible with items. Personally I think Armlet is the new core on him, very efficient and gives you some tank. For farming get a naked maelstrom.

I'm in a very talkative mood today. Probably just avoiding work.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> This is my experience, especially recently.
> 
> Started at 2100 MMR and I've plummeted.
> 
> For me, I've had people AFK...Farm instead of push...Push solo...
> 
> I make mistakes but, unfortunately, my experience in the 2100 - 1700 MMR range is that everyone is going full ******.
> 
> Unfortunately, I really don't feel like playing Omni/Dazzle 24/7...So I mix it up...But, when I mix it up, the other support fails hard and we lose.
> 
> I wish we could reset MMR or...Maybe start over...Because it's really discouraging in the lower MMR's...


**** i've seen/people do when creating new accounts once in a while ... words cannot describe even with breaks of 6 months that sh feels hilarious.
Also want to recalibrate - 150 games on new account, 10 games you play after you reach that doesn't mean anything in general. I'd rather not have such feature.

Pushing to high ground is least of trench tier problems.


----------



## Toxsick

Alch is basicly DK without ult hes pretty much useless.


----------



## connectwise

On that note, Alchy ulti comes off CD very quickly.

But all we were talking about at the time was how quickly am and alchy farms, and that with bf alchy comes online quicker than am. Basically I was just saying BF is a legit weapon on alchy.


----------



## WALSRU

BF on every melee hero, let's make it happen

My current goal is to talk people out of midas when they don't need levels. Get your yasha or MoM if you want to rice jungle ok.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

There is one problem. For alch to farm he needs greed. If you level greed early levels and u get punished u lose the game for the team. AM can farm much better in lane and faster, so he can farm BF much faster then Alch.


----------



## WALSRU

Just watch old XBOCT vids from TI3, he set the bar for farming Alch play. Get a few early levels in stun and go aggressive in your lane, trilane if possible. Get those early kills or create space and at any point in the game with ult and greed you can catch up. Get Mael for alch, probably a better farming item for him than BF.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> BF on every melee hero, let's make it happen
> 
> My current goal is to talk people out of midas when they don't need levels. Get your yasha or MoM if you want to rice jungle ok.


Please teach EF that.. Midas Just doesn't WORK on pubs.. and EF wont listen.. Yes midas is great if you are a void and your team knows how to give you space, and above that you have to be good enough to get it by 7 minutes. else you are irrelative.. I really own the games i get my midas + any starting item pre 10 minutes. last time i did that with morph i ended having acquilla midas boots stick in 10 minutes.. game went for 40 minutes i had manta eblade butterfly linkens and 4K by 34 minutes then it was GG

If you go Midas on Lifestealer for example that is 500+1550 = 2050 that's basically your phase drums and if you are a lifestealer with phase drums in 7 minutes ... You will probably eat people alive by 10 minutes. Just saying.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Please teach EF that.. Midas Just doesn't WORK on pubs.. and EF wont listen.. Yes midas is great if you are a void and your team knows how to give you space, and above that you have to be good enough to get it by 7 minutes. else you are irrelative.. I really own the games i get my midas + any starting item pre 10 minutes. last time i did that with morph i ended having acquilla midas boots stick in 10 minutes.. game went for 40 minutes i had manta eblade butterfly linkens and 4K by 34 minutes then it was GG
> 
> If you go Midas on Lifestealer for example that is 500+1550 = 2050 that's basically your phase drums and if you are a lifestealer with phase drums in 7 minutes ... You will probably eat people alive by 10 minutes. Just saying.


it does work greatly in pubs.

also :


----------



## WALSRU

I'll throw some more Midas info into the ring. It's really not a great carry farming item, but does work well on level dependent heroes or supports that function well early game without items.

HAND OF MISUSE


----------



## jellybeans69

Yeah money wise midas is crap in Dota 2 compared to HoN unfortunately. Though as mentioned above for level dependent heroes it's an okay item.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Its good for heros that need some attack speed and are farming/defending/fighting. A lot of times you end up behind tower for 3-5 mins. Having a Midas will help you level and get gold while the other team does nothing. I personally only get it on Doom or NP. They both benefit from increase attack speed and speed farming.


----------



## Toxsick

invoker benefits from it alot too.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> invoker benefits from it alot too.


Invoker is probably one of the few heroes that NEED a midas, Also OD after the mekanism stopped working the way it used to with him. Overall.. Yes midas is great. but if your team is constantly feeding .. And you get a 8 minute midas and you are behind bad.. You end up just being a melee creep with 800hp


----------



## ZealotKi11er

AM with HoM. Best item.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Invoker is probably one of the few heroes that NEED a midas, Also OD after the mekanism stopped working the way it used to with him. Overall.. Yes midas is great. but if your team is constantly feeding .. And you get a 8 minute midas and you are behind bad.. You end up just being a melee creep with 800hp


Invoker doesn't _need_ a Midas. I find that getting Phase Boots fits well with level 7, where you can start ganking (if you're Wex) or start having some seriously needed mobility as Exort. It's not ideal to skimp on boots as a mid.

Admittedly if you get an FB and good CS it's possible to get Midas at 5 minutes or so, which pays off quickly. It shouldn't be a go-to item for him though.


----------



## offroadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Invoker is probably one of the few heroes that NEED a midas, Also OD after the mekanism stopped working the way it used to with him. Overall.. Yes midas is great. but if your team is constantly feeding .. And you get a 8 minute midas and you are behind bad.. You end up just being a melee creep with 800hp


I have near 150 games with Invoker and never used midas once on him, he is also my best hero, so Id have to disagree.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I have near 150 games with Invoker and never used midas once on him, he is also my best hero, so Id have to disagree.


I never said it's the RIGHT thing to do. it's just how i believe he might really benefit from a midas, being 3-4 levels ahead as invoker and You are building a tanky team fight invoker is good.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I never said it's the RIGHT thing to do. it's just how i believe he might really benefit from a midas, being 3-4 levels ahead as invoker and You are building a tanky team fight invoker is good.


Ya, it all depends on the situation ofc. Midas invoker isnt bad at all,


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'll throw some more Midas info into the ring. It's really not a great carry farming item, but does work well on level dependent heroes or supports that function well early game without items.
> 
> HAND OF MISUSE


Midas into Aghs for all heroes!

I still like Midas on my supports especially if roaming. It keeps you relevant longer.

Been trying Midas Nyx and liking it.

How come when I post the same article people think I'm just a Midas nut?

Last time I checked, statistically Midas has a edge in pubs too so... Midas on everybody.


----------



## connectwise

It all depends on the game. HoM is such a great item, but even if it's normally core for your hero, some games you just can't get it, instead trying for snowball items work better. I've been wrecked by inoker solo mid who never midas'd. They're still very effective. When they snowball it's almost impossible to catch up unless you have help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There is one problem. For alch to farm he needs greed. If you level greed early levels and u get punished u lose the game for the team. AM can farm much better in lane and faster, so he can farm BF much faster then Alch.


In fact, you don't need max greevil's greed on alchy during early lanening at all, on carry or support alchy. I'm very new at alchy but it's just what I see from pros via stream.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Just watch old XBOCT vids from TI3, he set the bar for farming Alch play. Get a few early levels in stun and go aggressive in your lane, trilane if possible. Get those early kills or create space and at any point in the game with ult and greed you can catch up. Get Mael for alch, probably a better farming item for him than BF.


I had watched puppy and demon play alchy a bit and they really make it work. Maelstrom is core late game on alchy, but I believe you need BF before that for the farm as well as the mana regen. Otherwise you're forced to either bottle soul ring or magic stick, all three poor choices for carry alchy.

Lately my ursa games have been painful. After I rosh at lvl 4, solo mid player always come and try to leech XP. This puts me in a bad place. Usually solo rosh means my ursa is lvl 7-8 and can gank right away. Solo mid coming to leech xp means my ursa's stuck at 5 and can't even do ancients after, and waste an aegis cus it's still not powerful/high enough to gank and dive towers.

Very frustrating.


----------



## WALSRU

Have to disagree. Alch really doesn't have mana problems after lvl 6, definitely not after 11. Casual maelstrom (get mjolnir much later) gives you good aoe and attack speed to boot. BF is an expensive use of precious item slots that doesn't actually help you fight.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Have to disagree. Alch really doesn't have mana problems after lvl 6, definitely not after 11. Casual maelstrom (get mjolnir much later) gives you good aoe and attack speed to boot. BF is an expensive use of precious item slots that doesn't actually help you fight.


+ 100000


----------



## connectwise

I differ in that opinion. On alchy I'm always mana starved, unless I build items based in some sort of mana regen. As for bf vs maelstrom, that's your choice. I do both but always bf first. I've seen it build on streams and tried it myself and it's much better than maelstrom first.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

BF is not really a alch item. Even so i thing its better for him since he lacks damage and not speed.


----------



## connectwise

I never thought it was either until I saw pros stream use it. I tried it and felt it was legit.

This is why I'm back under 2k:



I think it's time to stop playing all pick and go to captain/drafts.


----------



## HarrisLam

how did you guys go around a circle and go back to the original discussion lol....

To be honest, I don't think its about BF working on alchemist or not (it does, by the way, especially if you got stacks), its more about the fact that by rushing BF, you are skipping something else. You've delayed / skipped the shadowblade and delayed the maelstorm. AM aint got nothing to skip because he has blink, a good enough escape tool. If you still die with blink you die regardless, but with alchem thats not true, the only thing you have is ult and probably charge for a stun and hope for the best.

As good as his ult is, alchemist needs an item to help escape / initiation, and you won't be having that if you rush BF. BF does work, but alchemist desperately needs something else. In this regard, I believe that midas is a better farming item on alchemist. It provides less, but it also delays your other items less, and it lets you get your levels that much faster. Let's face it, alchemist NEEDS that ultimate, and he needs to get to the next ult level quick.

(BF is 4350, midas + mael is 4750 but you obviously get it even faster than BF because of midas bonus)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I think it's time to stop playing all pick and go to captain/drafts.


beware. Tons of smurfs lurk around those places.


----------



## jellybeans69

That hand mis-use page, meh you might as well look at win % with minor totem and without. Correlation / causation, i can tell you without looking that people who pickup BoT have probably higher winrate than those without, is it good item to build early? Unless you a tinker hell no. There are some useful stats such as "payback" time, but midas win % and non-midas win % is useless in my mind. Due to similar reason as state few lines above.

connectwise - meh you lost pick wise pretty hard, no wonder you lost. Even if evenly matched that Sven/CM lane rapes, nobody probably bought sentries against brood. + you lost against double vlads







They were probabyl just as bad as you are just foolproofer picks comparing to your team. Also midas on SF ain't my favorite item at all even with lack of space (it's 1/3 of linkens and 1/2 of blink-shadowblade)


----------



## connectwise

It was a throwaway game after veng went afk after 1 game, hence I just built to work on player technique than anything else. Otherwise in a game like that I get punished for midas.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> (BF is 4350, midas + mael is 4750 but you obviously get it even faster than BF because of midas bonus)


Maelstrom is 2700, everytime I mention it people think Mjolnir. You do not need to finish the item to get the use out of it. A cheap Mael is a great farming/pushing tool. After that get your HP item since Alch is now super squishy.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Maelstrom is 2700, everytime I mention it people think Mjolnir. You do not need to finish the item to get the use out of it. A cheap Mael is a great farming/pushing tool. After that get your HP item since Alch is now super squishy.


huh?

midas + mael = 4750


----------



## WALSRU

I c wat u did thar

Skip Midas, he farms fine without it unless you need the levels


----------



## exodus1500

I played a game of single draft last night and picked antimage. The other team waited and counter picked just before the game started. They ended up having like one intelligence hero. What sort of items should I have picked up to attempt to be relative?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I played a game of single draft last night and picked antimage. The other team waited and counter picked just before the game started. They ended up having like one intelligence hero. What sort of items should I have picked up to attempt to be relative?


You are not only doing magic dmg. the standard Battlefury, heart, manta , bkb, butterfly treads/bots is good to Rat them out and make them suffer









Also if you get this farmed, if they don't have enough lock down they can't run away from you...


----------



## exodus1500

It was my first time playing him, I dont think I got enough farm, and I need to learn more about items. All I know is that I was getting raped 1v1 against bounty hunter at the end, but he did have a divine. I just started playing melee heroes, so my item knowledge is pretty limited as far as they go.

I had battle fury, vanguard, sage and yasha, treads, and had a javelin and belt for a Basher. Was probably a ******ed build, but Im trying to learn what items are good when.


----------



## jellybeans69

I've never viewed AM "Int hero" counter-pick, he however is a great counter to many str based heroes due to their naturaly low mana pool that you can deny usage of almost any skill of theirs with few hits.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

With AM you always get BF and Manta. After that depending how things go u get BF, heart and if u want to lock down heros that run from you AB. Don't get S&Y on him. bkb Sid also good for him if u want to initiate fight. Basically u want to be 6 slotted before their Carry and end game. That's the power of AM. Yes he is much stronger then BH since he farms way faster.


----------



## jellybeans69

BH (bounty) ain't exactly a farming hero so i wouldn't compare them at all. Plus AM needs much more sitting on a lane early


----------



## redalert

FYI http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event


----------



## WALSRU

^This, all our thread regulars better be present. We'll be streaming all the hilarity.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> FYI http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event


Didn't even know that was there -- Good call posting the link here in the forums!


----------



## mylilpony

i played a lot of alch support and i never had mana problems with him if i had a basilus + my ult off CD or during a gank = enough mana to run around and do things...more than a carry would. as a carry the midas mjolnir is a better item progression than bfury. you can still hit 1k GPM with it .

Oops i haven't played dota in almost 2 weeks hope the last patch wasn't too drastic.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^This, all our thread regulars better be present. We'll be streaming all the hilarity.


Can't wait to hear your sexy voice again.









Hope to see a bunch of you guys at the inhouse!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I've never viewed AM "Int hero" counter-pick, he however is a great counter to many str based heroes due to their naturaly low mana pool that you can deny usage of almost any skill of theirs with few hits.


Maybe it just means they picked push heros with1 int mek holder that basically took 5 man fights before 15 min BF timing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I c wat u did thar
> 
> Skip Midas, he farms fine without it unless you need the levels


What do you mean need the levels? So you're saying any hero in lane (like trilane) that's under leveled carry needs midas, supports who are underleveled, and hard farming heros like alchy need midas?


----------



## jellybeans69

Midas - Gives 2.5× the unit's normal experience upon eating a creep, therefor helping getting levels to heroes that are more level dependant rather than gear.


----------



## Atham

How do you play Chaos Knight. My early game is usually good or just total crap, and then I get better somehow and then just bam, and we lose. I always lose with him.

Item wise I go: Tango, salve, 3x branches and 2 clarities. THen I go boots, stick and bracer. Upgrade to treads. Upgrade drums and try to go for armlet. Then I try to aim for HoT. What am I doing wrong?

BTW, I just unlocked MMR ranked play. Which heroes are good to use for ranked matches? In general, which heroes are great to play and learn with to be highly effective?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How do you play Chaos Knight. My early game is usually good or just total crap, and then I get better somehow and then just bam, and we lose. I always lose with him.
> 
> Item wise I go: Tango, salve, 3x branches and 2 clarities. THen I go boots, stick and bracer. Upgrade to treads. Upgrade drums and try to go for armlet. Then I try to aim for HoT. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> BTW, I just unlocked MMR ranked play. Which heroes are good to use for ranked matches? In general, which heroes are great to play and learn with to be highly effective?


chaos knight is kinda useless TBH. If you don't want to get stuck in lower mmr hell, i suggest playing regular MM games or team MM until you can get to where you feel really comfortable.

You can also create a new account, grind that one (or buy boosters), unlock mm, and calibrate your MMR, to see where you end up then you can decide to either start ranked MM on your main account, or just practice in regular matches more.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> chaos knight is kinda useless TBH. If you don't want to get stuck in lower mmr hell, i suggest playing regular MM games or team MM until you can get to where you feel really comfortable.
> 
> You can also create a new account, grind that one (or buy boosters), unlock mm, and calibrate your MMR, to see where you end up then you can decide to either start ranked MM on your main account, or just practice in regular matches more.


he can do still very good in pubs.


----------



## Atham

I had an awesome game as Anti-mage. I was Magina the Immortal.



What a nice way to end a day of playing Dota 2, where I had constantly lost. Too bad it isn't ranked.

BTW, for all you mid players, how do I counter sniper mid. He is always so annoying to play against for me.


----------



## connectwise

Man they really created lot of space for you. That DK..

Question guys, how does a solo mid who's won mid vs pudge, help his team not to get ganked by pudge?

These are some of the games in question:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/717292049
http://dotabuff.com/matches/717198624

I would win vs pudge and kill him quite easily but even after calling out for wards and pudge missing my team constantly get ganked by pudge. Should I just give up mid after pudge rotates and just follow pudge around?


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Man they really created lot of space for you. That DK..
> 
> Question guys, how does a solo mid who's won mid vs pudge, help his team not to get ganked by pudge?
> 
> These are some of the games in question:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/717292049
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/717198624
> 
> I would win vs pudge and kill him quite easily but even after calling out for wards and pudge missing my team constantly get ganked by pudge. Should I just give up mid after pudge rotates and just follow pudge around?


You can tell them to ward till you are blue in the face... or red in the fingers... they arent going to do it if they dont do it at first. You have to ward and send illusions to common spots. One of my last games i used helm and sent my little helpers looking around.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

If you think your team needs wards at particular places and it is not there, buy it yourself anyway if they are available... you are going to lose more than 150/200 gold if you get ganked - hopefully your team mates or supports will follow suit and continue buying wards after... if not, buy it yourself, because if you don't you are more likely to lose the game anyway.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How do you play Chaos Knight. My early game is usually good or just total crap, and then I get better somehow and then just bam, and we lose. I always lose with him.
> 
> Item wise I go: Tango, salve, 3x branches and 2 clarities. THen I go boots, stick and bracer. Upgrade to treads. Upgrade drums and try to go for armlet. Then I try to aim for HoT. What am I doing wrong?


If you need it (on a game-by-game basis), insert a BKB into your build between Armlet and Heart.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How do you play Chaos Knight. My early game is usually good or just total crap, and then I get better somehow and then just bam, and we lose. I always lose with him.
> 
> Item wise I go: Tango, salve, 3x branches and 2 clarities. THen I go boots, stick and bracer. Upgrade to treads. Upgrade drums and try to go for armlet. Then I try to aim for HoT. What am I doing wrong?


I went at least 7-1 with Chaos knight in my first 10 MMR calibration games.

Your core item build all the way up to mid game is close to identical to my build. I go tango and half a bracer, than branches for remaining slots -1. go boots and bracer, then finish treads and *then switch it to intel treads if im not hurt.* Then finish drums and go armlet.

After that, I go SnY and maybe heart afterwards. Insert BKB anywhere before / between / after them depending on the spells on the other side

You have to realize 3 major characteristics with the hero if you want to master him :

a) aggressive skill set with high movespeed, tanky but with mana pool like a 5 year old harry potter has, naturally built for tower diving and chasing
b) very poor attack speed and does not have farming capabilities
c) good tower pusher with ult, strongest moments are lvl 11 and 16. Although have scaling skills with crit and illusions, he's still no match for real hard carries when ultra late game approaches

and now, all you have to do is maximize his pros and compensate for his cons. I think your item choice in the early game is in the right direction (cuz that's what I do, has to be right, right?







), but :

When you finish armlet, you start aiming a little too high. Getting heart is nice, but before you have that, you barely got any item progression while saving that money up. If you and your team get caught in a bad spot once or twice, you know, lose some big fights, you are never going to reach the heart. Or maybe you will, but at the cost of enemies successfully stalling the game out for their carry(s) and you can't win even with the heart finished.

As said, I go SnY myself. By going sange right after armlet, it is ensured that you have very constant aggressive item progression, it also gets you a bit tougher in fights and in tower pushes. No match for what a heart can do, but great pickup regardless.

As mentioned above, CK is a very aggressive hero, and you will be most rewarded by aggressive playstyle and item builds, so go aggro, go crazy, grab every item you can think of that can extend your advantage in early and mid game. When you see a chance, give your teammates a ring and try to get kills your lane. If you see a low hp enemy on the other side of map and you have enough mana for TP, stun and blink (most likely with intel treads), gank it up.

The hero doesn't farm well, the only 2 time frames when you should be killing creeps :
1) laning phase and tower pushing
2) when a big fight is over, or when it's happening but you can't get there in time / with sufficient mana

What you need to succeed in a CK game :
a) happens to have a support laning with you who knows that he is a support
b) be aggressive while dying decently less than you kill (assists count too, kind of)
c) when you are farming lane while fight is going on at the other side and you happen to reach a tower, ult and whack that thing with your club. If you haven't tried this too much, you might be amazed how fast the tower HP is going away
d) if you have a decent advantage in kills, levels, etc, push the crap out of it and end the game fast.

If you get a good laning start and become say.... 2-1-2 around 10 mins, just follow the aggro principal and transition that into death ball illusion tower push game and you will have a very good chance in winning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> chaos knight is kinda useless TBH. If you don't want to get stuck in lower mmr hell, i suggest playing regular MM games or team MM until you can get to where you feel really comfortable.


Partially disagree.

He's probably bad in the pro sense as he barely has any farming capability, and scariness starts dropping as early as lv 11, so if you are off to a slow start you are likely to never get carry things done, looking like a tanky rhasta with a stun and a tower pushing ult. But in pubs, at least the ones I've been in, as long as you get off a normal to decent start and begin to go aggressive with suitable items, a lot of players are not ready for such aggression so early in the game, especially since CK isn't exactly a popular hero. This catches a lot of them off guard, resulting in ganks, towers going down early the game, losing map control and giving massive gold advantage to you.

Now with lycan around though, he's less effective than before (in pubs) just because you can't kill a lycan as easily


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Man they really created lot of space for you. That DK..
> 
> Question guys, how does a solo mid who's won mid vs pudge, help his team not to get ganked by pudge?
> 
> These are some of the games in question:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/717292049
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/717198624
> 
> I would win vs pudge and kill him quite easily but even after calling out for wards and pudge missing my team constantly get ganked by pudge. Should I just give up mid after pudge rotates and just follow pudge around?


almost any decent ranged mid hero can win against pudge, out last hit, when he comes in harrass out, control the creep equilibrium, and control the runes, I use to tremble when I saw pudge come mid against me, now hes really not that hard to beat, just learn to dodge hooks, now when he goes miss is when I'm afraid cuz ppl have such poor map awareness even if you call miss.

follow him and call for a gank is something that's worked for me in the past


----------



## connectwise

I'm a bit confused at some of the answers to the pudge counter question.

My team may have wards up, but there are many places where pudge would just hang around until he does a hook to gank. I win again pudge 1v1 in mid every time. But when he dies or when he realize he can't get any cs at all he just walks to somewhere else in the fog. My team, no matter how much I call, they don't seem to understand and get ganked by pudge hooks.

At this point in time, I'm free farming. Should I just abandon everything, buy wards every time it's up just to go ward gank areas? Also, as mid carry, should I just abandon mid farm and just roam and try to find pudge? Without BKB his channel and hook can still disable and kill 1v1, it's when lanening with creeps do I (SF) have the advantage (his hooks always miss).

So, should I leave mid just to ward and follow pudge everywhere?

Also, if I'm not solo mid, what character would be best to counter pudge 1v1? I was thinking BH and just keep on tracking him then pop back to stealth.


----------



## Toxsick

Do any of you guys still play the classic dota actually?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I had an awesome game as Anti-mage. I was Magina the Immortal.
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice way to end a day of playing Dota 2, where I had constantly lost. Too bad it isn't ranked.
> 
> BTW, for all you mid players, how do I counter sniper mid. He is always so annoying to play against for me.


Sniper has no escapes and is pretty squishy. A gank from a roamer is usually needed since he can sit under tower most of the time and get creep kills.
If you're melee you've probably already lost against him. If you have good range, you should still be able to get some last hits without getting harassed.

If you're getting harassed anyway, it screams for a gank and you've got an easy kill. Asking a single stunning friend (e.g. Vengeful) to smoke gank mid is always worth it.


----------



## Zulli85

747 unread posts, wat.


----------



## connectwise

^ new phone who dis?

IG vs DK, Burning naga at 42 min just hit 600 cs... over 700 gpm.

nvm, over 800 gpm.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ^ new phone who dis?
> 
> IG vs DK, Burning naga at 42 min just hit 600 cs... over 700 gpm.
> 
> nvm, over 800 gpm.


Who are you is the more appropriate question.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Who are you is the more appropriate question.


hey Zulli check out the inhouse stuff going on tonight









http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event

I know who you are lol


----------



## rootzreggae

Who are we, actually? Who we be (DMX voice)?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> hey Zulli check out the inhouse stuff going on tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event
> 
> I know who you are lol


Man this thread actually got pretty popular and that event seems pretty cool. Can't believe I started this thread nearly 3 years ago. Too bad I can't make it tonight though.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Man this thread actually got pretty popular and that event seems pretty cool. Can't believe I started this thread nearly 3 years ago. Too bad I can't make it tonight though.


watch the stream if ya can for a bit it will be funny


----------



## WALSRU

WALRUS IS A PRO DRAFTER K?

http://dotabuff.com/matches/718218438

Actually went on a 5 game loss streak yesterday then cleaned it up before bed. Couldn't get any cooperation and I kept getting stuck as #5 which typically makes me feed.

Thought this was a good draft too, the guy was like yeah I play Timber...

http://dotabuff.com/matches/717711666


----------



## redalert

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Man this thread actually got pretty popular and that event seems pretty cool. Can't believe I started this thread nearly 3 years ago. Too bad I can't make it tonight though.


Zulli! We made it! We're big on OCN!









Hope everything okay with you. Haven't seen you online for awhile.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Zulli! We made it! We're big on OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everything okay with you. Haven't seen you online for awhile.


That's awesome man. I'm good, hope all is well with you guys too.


----------



## evilferret

Anybody interested in the inhouse later join the chatroom OCN and somebody will send you an invite to the OCN guild.


----------



## xlastshotx

Live Now!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event


----------



## Toxsick

GL, have fun everyone playing


----------



## Jim888

And my connection stopped working I even tested it last night, and my mic isn't working


----------



## redalert

that sucks


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> that sucks


At least I can watch it on twitch


----------



## redalert

lmao


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> At least I can watch it on twitch


officially died irl


----------



## redalert

5 hour stream and a bunch of different people got to play


----------



## kmac20

Kappa


----------



## HarrisLam

it was pretty nice, got a constant 200 ppl crowd watching the stream.

Could probably try to stream in the regular inhouses, not sure how much that will help


----------



## Toxsick

Does anyone know how to keep the green healthbar when color mode is on?
i see EE ( eternalenvy ) and some other streamers use it, but they're health bar is green.. not blue..i cant seem to find how to keep it at green..
basicly when you hover over allys its blue/white.. on enemy's its red with white.
Anyone knows?

ive been searching google but i cant really find it.. also i tried copying theyre cfg's.. but its not in the cfg seems like..


----------



## redalert

I would ask cyborgmatt on his twitter account he would probably know how to do that.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I would ask cyborgmatt on his twitter account he would probably know how to do that.


thanks got it!

it was this :

// Change minimap colours. Also affects the colour of units upon hovering.
dota_unit_use_player_color "1";
dota_friendly_color_b "0.8"; dota_friendly_color_g "0.7"; dota_friendly_color_r "0.3";
dota_enemy_color_b "0.4"; dota_enemy_color_g "0.4"; dota_enemy_color_r "0.8";


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> almost any decent ranged mid hero can win against pudge, out last hit, when he comes in harrass out, control the creep equilibrium, and control the runes, I use to tremble when I saw pudge come mid against me, now hes really not that hard to beat, just learn to dodge hooks, now when he goes miss is when I'm afraid cuz ppl have such poor map awareness even if you call miss.
> 
> follow him and call for a gank is something that's worked for me in the past


Can you guys reread what I wrote and let me know how I should play vs pudge after winning mid vs him? I'm still not sure I should just abandon mid and follow pudge around or not.


----------



## WALSRU

V I D E O S U P B O Y S


----------



## Atham

What are some good hard carries to learn to play. I know Anti Mage and phantom assassin as hard carries. Any thing else, so I can stomp lower mmr games?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> What are some good hard carries to learn to play. I know Anti Mage and phantom assassin as hard carries. Any thing else, so I can stomp lower mmr games?


Chaos knight for very early aggression
Spectre for ultra late game dominance
morphling (a little harder to master) for a well-rounded carry with escape mechanism
Luna farms really fast and is pretty strong after BKB
viper is tanky carry that no one runs away from (imo best pub stomp carry)


----------



## jellybeans69

Semi - Mirana
Viper - For early/mid game domination
Luna/Am/Pa/Spec/ - farm machines
Kunkka for that godly splash
Sylla for those 12 items


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> thanks got it!
> 
> it was this :
> 
> // Change minimap colours. Also affects the colour of units upon hovering.
> dota_unit_use_player_color "1";
> dota_friendly_color_b "0.8"; dota_friendly_color_g "0.7"; dota_friendly_color_r "0.3";
> dota_enemy_color_b "0.4"; dota_enemy_color_g "0.4"; dota_enemy_color_r "0.8";


I quite like it, thanks a lot.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I quite like it, thanks a lot.


Some tinkerino domination











also if you're a mid kinda player get this in your config file..

:
bind "F1" "dota_camera_setpos -2273.898682 1232.745483 982.072876" // Top Rune, Camera Bind
bind "F2" "dota_camera_setpos 3035.773438 -2972.680176 966.072937" // Bot Rune, Camera bind


----------



## connectwise

I have it bond to B instead, F1's too used to controlling main character after playing illusion based heroes.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> V I D E O S U P B O Y S


NOOOO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IrTF2Aq9eY

while it may be up, when you reset the stream you apparently stopped your recording, so the title of the stream, and my new claim to fame "It's just Jim" has been lost


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I have it bond to B instead, F1's too used to controlling main character after playing illusion based heroes.


mines are current at F1 & F2
main hero is 1,select other unit 2, all units 3.
all inventory items are x c v 4 space 5 haha kinda weird but w/e , feels comfortable.


----------



## Atham

Gonna try luna.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Gonna try luna.


Go with this. acquila treads... HOTD. too much stuns go bkb.. no lock down. go manta first .. use your creep to stack ancients. about 80% WR with over 70 games as luna


----------



## mylilpony

those game2 picks were so irritating


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> NOOOO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IrTF2Aq9eY
> 
> while it may be up, when you reset the stream you apparently stopped your recording, so the title of the stream, and my new claim to fame "It's just Jim" has been lost


No matter, "It's just Jim" will live forever in our hearts


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> mines are current at F1 & F2
> main hero is 1,select other unit 2, all units 3.
> all inventory items are x c v 4 space 5 haha kinda weird but w/e , feels comfortable.


yeah my map bindings are B also items are mouse buttons most heroes are 1 chick is 2 and I have F3 bound to gather items and F4 for deliver with boost
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> No matter, "It's just Jim" will live forever in our hearts


well this is all I've got

XlastshotX thanks again man you were great!


----------



## Atham

I tried playing luna, and got into a low priority queue, since nobody can support well or not steal my farm. Oh well. I did win one game though, although I was rather useless. I got a lot of farm though, and got the idea on how to play her. Too squishy though.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yeah my map bindings are B also items are mouse buttons most heroes are 1 chick is 2 and I have F3 bound to gather items and F4 for deliver with boost
> well this is all I've got
> 
> XlastshotX thanks again man you were great!


Doc is immortalized now!

Thanks Gappo and XlastshotX for putting us front page.

So who's organizing the next one?


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I tried playing luna, and got into a low priority queue, since nobody can support well or not steal my farm. Oh well. I did win one game though, although I was rather useless. I got a lot of farm though, and got the idea on how to play her. Too squishy though.


Work on getting good early farm or kills can be easy but if they have lots of stuns it will be hard. You need to stay alive early game even if it means just soaking up xp. Once you have your ult and a couple of items you should be ok have to stay back with her in fights early as she does not have a lot of health. Late game you alone can destroy the base so its all good


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Doc is immortalized now!
> 
> Thanks Gappo and XlastshotX for putting us front page.
> 
> So who's organizing the next one?


Consider me already on the job


----------



## Sunz

Organize a tournament!


----------



## offroadz

Was good times last night, thanks for the games guys.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I tried playing luna, and got into a low priority queue, since nobody can support well or not steal my farm. Oh well. I did win one game though, although I was rather useless. I got a lot of farm though, and got the idea on how to play her. Too squishy though.


I think you have to try them all and see which one suits your style. For me Luna and Medusa are my best carries. Luna is really good. For low mmr i would probably play stuff like Riki, Viper, PL which if feed can really snowball the game.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yeah my map bindings are B also items are mouse buttons most heroes are 1 chick is 2 and I have F3 bound to gather items and F4 for deliver with boost
> well this is all I've got
> 
> XlastshotX thanks again man you were great!


Yah i use the same for the courier , tho i use B for shop.


----------



## mylilpony

Been having a lot of fun with void - even when my team lastpicks stupid heroes,feed, and makes us fall behind 10-15k gold/xp, void can still turn it around as long as you have 1 or 2 decent players w/ aoe

http://dotabuff.com/matches/719597313
http://dotabuff.com/matches/722159122

I think I flamed the druid for about 40 minutes. No idea why there was a russian on USE complaining about lag or why he needs to stay in jungle to get a 25 minute maelstrom when our tier3's are down.

Also playing a lot of offlane Omniknight, and getting flamed for it, even though i've been winning my games with him - i guess since arteezy/EE don't do it it's stupid? It's great and he's got a lot of items he can go. He's not a great support b/c he needs some farm and lvls to be effective. The new degen aura is insanely strong.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Been having a lot of fun with void - even when my team lastpicks stupid heroes,feed, and makes us fall behind 10-15k gold/xp, void can still turn it around as long as you have 1 or 2 decent players w/ aoe
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/719597313
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/722159122
> 
> I think I flamed the druid for about 40 minutes. No idea why there was a russian on USE complaining about lag or why he needs to stay in jungle to get a 25 minute maelstrom when our tier3's are down.
> 
> Also playing a lot of offlane Omniknight, and getting flamed for it, even though i've been winning my games with him - i guess since arteezy/EE don't do it it's stupid? It's great and he's got a lot of items he can go. He's not a great support b/c he needs some farm and lvls to be effective. The new degen aura is insanely strong.


I think its funny how people think rtzy/ee do it , its like the first time they see it... it existed way before dota 2 tho..

Also on omniknight offlane.. on Moonmeander his stream there was an offlane omni against PA & Lion top lane.. he apparently destroyed them. since pa had a Bfury at 20M. i mean if a omniknight is soloing top lane againt an PA and LION and wins it almost... tho he was a 6K player.
If you have completly free farm you should have bfury earlier but i asume that pa was terrible. since they didnt even kill the omni knight at top lane. he had atos and heavens very early.

remember this?




Any pro can rape with almost every hero.
Like AA is also very strong middle against some heros.. you go chilling touch and cold feet.. you do alot of damage early on.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Organize a tournament!


Ok i have an idea you + Xeqn 2 vs 5 tournament. See how many teams of 5 you can destroy lol


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Ok i have an idea you + Xeqn 2 vs 5 tournament. See how many teams of 5 you can destroy lol


That's unfair.. we will lose to those.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> That's unfair.. we will lose to those.


^qft!


----------



## scooter.jay

We could give them a severe handicap i could play with em lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Ok i have an idea you + Xeqn 2 vs 5 tournament. See how many teams of 5 you can destroy lol


That's unfair... 2v5 is awful. They don't deserve that.....

Do a 5v5, and let them have 3 bots (easy) to make it a fair game for everybody


----------



## redalert

Ixmike88 has played offlane omni a few times in pro games on SNA.


----------



## jellybeans69

Random game i played with a friend, carrying with WR , their tri against me was annoying though


----------



## Atham

Does anybody want to play support with me? I am trying to learn how to carry properly.


----------



## jellybeans69

If it's public mm you play in 3h when i get from work i'll play a game or two with you on my other account.
(feel free to add this acc - http://dotabuff.com/players/167257042)


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Does anybody want to play support with me? I am trying to learn how to carry properly.


I can will be on soon


----------



## jonespwns

Does anyone know where I could find the WCG 2012 stream? Iv'e been trying to find it on youtube and have had no luck. I wanted to go back and watch it cause of how horrible the casters were. They were so horrible it was awesome.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Random game i played with a friend, carrying with WR , their tri against me was annoying though


so YOU are 420..... I never knew who it was until now


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so YOU are 420..... I never knew who it was until now


I was sittin in TS during whole event though


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That's unfair... 2v5 is awful. They don't deserve that.....
> 
> Do a 5v5, and let them have 3 bots (easy) to make it a fair game for everybody


Its unfair because there are 5 people to feed them!


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Its unfair because there are 5 people to feed them!


If it's mid lane, then 2v5 is a timer for 5 to kill 2 early before 2 outlevel them.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Ixmike88 has played offlane omni a few times in pro games on SNA.


but he's not arteezy or EE therefore its bad =D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Does anybody want to play support with me? I am trying to learn how to carry properly.


IMO it's better to start with mid heroes/offlane with carry/do-stuff potential, or even with roaming support first. I notice a lot of carries have poor map awareness, can't win games if they go against competent offlanes, don't know how to play when they get outfarmed, and have poor positioning b/c they are used to having 4-6 slots freefarming. Also if you're in the trenches you're not going to have reliable support, so you can't really get out of it if you're too reliant on other players. Jungle and carry are easier to play, and it will hurt in the long run.

I played a good 1500+ games as support, and after losing a lot I realized everyone sucks at playing carry, switched to primarily carry/offlane, and upped my MMR by 750 and climbing...I should've played more mid heroes too, but that's what I have my alt for i guess.


----------



## Masked

Wanted to apologize for disappearing Saturday night -- Literally passed out on the keyboard...Before the 3rd game and woke up like 3 hours later ><.


----------



## redalert

DH Game 5 incoming Alliance vs C9 incoming a heck of series so far


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> DH Game 5 incoming Alliance vs C9 incoming a heck of series so far


I was really sad when [A] stopped performing as good. After watching these last 4 games i now remember why i hate them so much. Rat is too strong. That Dota style is so horrible. If they can get good early game they kill any team mid and late game.


----------



## WALSRU

[A]lliance more than any other team I can think of consistently move together like the hivemind. I want to see more of their perfect dota at TI4.

F[A]N for life!!


----------



## kmac20

@connectwise: Don't follow pudge around. Just keep farming mid and take the tower. Its often best to keep crushing your lane and farming till 10 min than it is to give up all farm for a few minutes just to stalk a pudge around.

Learned this from a lot of pro streamers. People always think "oh im mid so i NEED to leave now because THEIR mid is missing" but thats really not how it should be. If you crushed your lane so hard that pudge left, just sit there and farm it till you get your orchid treads or something. If its a 1v0 lane you should get it VERY fast and by getting an item ahead you will do more for your team than just leaving and following around their mid. Farm is just as important as ganking for many mid heroes.

If your teammates are dying to his hook when you say crap like "PUDGE MISS HES BOT CAREFUL" yet they still get hooked and die there isn't really much you can do for those guys anyway.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Like78Ninjas

Hey guys, just wanted to give a shoutout to everyone who participated on saturday. I had a blast and I hope you all did too, Walsru and I do our best to provide you with good ol' fashion entertainment value while also acting like we know what we're talking about. I had alot of fun and I hope to be able to cast for you guys again. Any feedback positive or negative is always welcome. We have such a good mix of skill levels among the players it was a really fun experience. Also, I mean #8 dota stream on a Saturday night! You guys rock, keep it up! Except Jim..... hes just........ Jim.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> DH Game 5 incoming Alliance vs C9 incoming a heck of series so far


Some insane games! Too bad they couldn't do it in game 5 vs rnjesus.

This was a ranked draft, my captain went full ****** and picked 5 supports:


----------



## 13321G4

I feel like Alliance is so strong if they get to pick signature heroes for bulldog, NP or LD.

I was so happy that Natures Prophet and Lone Druid were out of the meta. Terribly boring heroes.


----------



## Hicippoin

Bulldog NP is really annoying. Even more so with a Blink Dagger on him.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Like78Ninjas*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to give a shoutout to everyone who participated on saturday. I had a blast and I hope you all did too, Walsru and I do our best to provide you with good ol' fashion entertainment value while also acting like we know what we're talking about. I had alot of fun and I hope to be able to cast for you guys again. Any feedback positive or negative is always welcome. We have such a good mix of skill levels among the players it was a really fun experience. Also, I mean #8 dota stream on a Saturday night! You guys rock, keep it up! Except Jim..... hes just........ Jim.


So wait you want me to "Not keep it up"...being Jim? I dont know how to do that

on another hand I Love that this community is such that receiving a backhanded blow like that made me fall out of my chair laughing rather than Rage.
well done guys!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Been something like 1700 posts since I last posted here ... ... but I was wondering ...

Which are your fav hero sets and why ?? ...

Also, I have been playing a ton of PA games lately ... Which is the best PA set ? ... Any that have noticeable animation changes ? ....

*:::EDIT:::*

Any chance you guys uploaded the in-house so I can watch it with commentary ?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Been something like 1700 posts since I last posted here ... ... but I was wondering ...
> 
> Which are your fav hero sets and why ?? ...
> 
> Also, I have been playing a ton of PA games lately ... Which is the best PA set ? ... Any that have noticeable animation changes ? ....
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Any chance you guys uploaded the in-house so I can watch it with commentary ?


we missed you man. where the H have you been?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Been something like 1700 posts since I last posted here ... ... but I was wondering ...
> 
> Any chance you guys uploaded the in-house so I can watch it with commentary ?


Missed you man! Here are the vods

P.S. Jim you know I said that with the biggest grin on my face


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> we missed you man. where the H have you been?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Missed you man! Here are the vods
> 
> P.S. Jim you know I said that with the biggest grin on my face


Work and studies man ... life is rough at the moment ...







... ... working 6 days a week, 12 hours a day and then still need to study (which I am failing hard at ... lol ... stupid TI4) ...

Was also in hospital for a short bit ... but I am back now =D


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I feel like Alliance is so strong if they get to pick signature heroes for bulldog, NP or LD.
> 
> I was so happy that Natures Prophet and Lone Druid were out of the meta. Terribly boring heroes.


ya i agree , haha.


----------



## misschibista

I watched some of the Twitch stream :3









Re: Bulldog signature heroes..I wonder what it must be like to have all that pressure on you -.- But maybe it's natural to him..I was told that he played 5000 Lone Druid games lol


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> ya i agree , haha.


Out of meta , yet i had to play such an annoying game y-day with furi , meepo, ss , thank god they didn't have tinker. That push all lanes at all times stuff sure is annoying.
http://dotabuff.com/matches/723852219


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I feel like Alliance is so strong if they get to pick signature heroes for bulldog, NP or LD.
> 
> I was so happy that Natures Prophet and Lone Druid were out of the meta. Terribly boring heroes.


All you have to do is stop Alliance mobility. Also ban BD heros and your chances for victory increase.


----------



## WALSRU

I'd have to disagree with that, everyone had that strategy at TI3 and it really didn't work. Nowadays we've seen Bulldog play very solid Dark Seer, Timber, Doom, etc. Ban his NP maybe but any more than that and you open up the pool for the real star players and that's EGM and Akke. The biggest danger in my mind when facing Alliance is giving them an efficient jungler and/or wisp. There's really no need to respect ban S4 or Loda, they're solid players but they really aren't more spectacular on one hero than another.


----------



## 13321G4

'All you have to do...'

I don't know, they are extremely strong as a team, but I don't think Bulldog isn't too much of a contribution w/o his signature heroes. Still even without these r[a]t cores they are very strong.


----------



## jellybeans69

http://dotabuff.com/matches/725496142

Why is random giving me support :< , still be praisin em


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'd have to disagree with that, everyone had that strategy at TI3 and it really didn't work. Nowadays we've seen Bulldog play very solid Dark Seer, Timber, Doom, etc. Ban his NP maybe but any more than that and you open up the pool for the real star players and that's EGM and Akke. The biggest danger in my mind when facing Alliance is giving them an efficient jungler and/or wisp. There's really no need to respect ban S4 or Loda, they're solid players but they really aren't more spectacular on one hero than another.


Well they are not amazing early game. BD is one of those players that will always farm fast with NP or LD. If he is behind with other heros he cant really do much.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicippoin*
> 
> Bulldog NP is really annoying. Even more so with a Blink Dagger on him.


Almost impossible to do in a pub game I feel.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Almost impossible to do in a pub game I feel.


i always do phase, necro3 Blink maelstrom in pubs, works out better than sb if enemy knows to buy vision








And blink sprout is a nice catchup spell in lategame when no one has tangos left


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Just a quick question regarding the steam marketplace ... ... How safe is it actually ? ... ... I am looking at buying a few new sets and some of them are a couple dollars cheaper on the market place ...

I know a few dollars doesn't sound like much but converted to my currency I will be saving a few hundred bucks ...

Is the market place a safe option seems I have few rares that are worth much for actual trades ?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Just a quick question regarding the steam marketplace ... ... How safe is it actually ? ... ... I am looking at buying a few new sets and some of them are a couple dollars cheaper on the market place ...
> 
> I know a few dollars doesn't sound like much but converted to my currency I will be saving a few hundred bucks ...
> 
> Is the market place a safe option seems I have few rares that are worth much for actual trades ?


the market place is the place to buy anything off steam. just make sure your steam guard is on and don't click any of those steamcommunniityyy blablablabla phising links







.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Just a quick question regarding the steam marketplace ... ... How safe is it actually ? ... ... I am looking at buying a few new sets and some of them are a couple dollars cheaper on the market place ...
> 
> I know a few dollars doesn't sound like much but converted to my currency I will be saving a few hundred bucks ...
> 
> Is the market place a safe option seems I have few rares that are worth much for actual trades ?


Never had any problems with the market, I've both bought and sold many times with no problems


----------



## exodus1500

More importantly, when Viper gets Boots of speed and gloves, where does he put them? Does he hold the scepter in his mouth?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> More importantly, when Viper gets Boots of speed and gloves, where does he put them? Does he hold the scepter in his mouth?


The real question is where WISP places his items he gets?


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> The real question is where WISP places his items he gets?


I want him to get the next arcana. I want him to have a super highly detailed top hat. Maybe a monocle.


----------



## ObscureParadox

I think this video explains your problem









http://youtu.be/Z4b7w_9g6WI?t=1m15s


----------



## Atham

Okay, I want to learn a new fun hero in Dota. Which hero would you recommend, guys?


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Okay, I want to learn a new fun hero in Dota. Which hero would you recommend, guys?


Invoker is fun.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Invoker is fun.


Yeah I can only do an exort build. Plus I didn't play him that much, as my thumb was and still sort of is injured. I might give him a try. Thanks for the input.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Yeah I can only do an exort build. Plus I didn't play him that much, as my thumb was and still sort of is injured. I might give him a try. Thanks for the input.


Try not to play the exort build. Go Q/W, that makes Invoker really shine on what he does best. Exort build doesn't make him too different from other heroes.


----------



## Toxsick

i like the exort build alot better then qaus wex, but again i think its situational. forge spirits,icewall,meatball,sunstrike,etc.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

For Invoker:

2 Reliable damage dealers or DPS on your team = Quas Wex Build for crowd control

1 Reliable damage dealer on your team = Quas Exort

Very situational.... but for example if you have blood seeker or spirit breaker or mirana on your team best go Quas Exort.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> For Invoker:
> 
> 2 Reliable damage dealers or DPS on your team = Quas Wex Build for crowd control
> 
> 1 Reliable damage dealer on your team = Quas Exort
> 
> Very situational.... but for example if you have blood seeker or spirit breaker or mirana on your team best go Quas Exort.


I don't agree. A lot of people are saying that, I used to think the same too, but with the recent EMP changes to Invoker, and the nerf to the Exort build, it's not as much worth it any more.
Exort build encourages winning your own lane and "ganking" with a nuke. You don't get the utility in the ganks that Invoker excels at.

Ghost walk is like an OP version of any other kind of wind walk.
You move faster when you get enough points in Wex, and your enemy gets slowed. It allows you to do ganks like Clinkz, except better and more useful.


----------



## Xeqn

FINALLY MANAGED TO FINISH MY HERO CHALLANGE!!!!!!

after losing 6 times on medusa
my winrate took a dive from 53% to 52.75 because of the hero challenge =/


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I don't agree. A lot of people are saying that, I used to think the same too, but with the recent EMP changes to Invoker, and the nerf to the Exort build, it's not as much worth it any more.
> Exort build encourages winning your own lane and "ganking" with a nuke. You don't get the utility in the ganks that Invoker excels at.
> 
> Ghost walk is like an OP version of any other kind of wind walk.
> You move faster when you get enough points in Wex, and your enemy gets slowed. It allows you to do ganks like Clinkz, except better and more useful.


Exort gives you global/map presence though.

Farming while helping with Sunstrike is more efficient than actually having to leave lane to gank.

I'm partial to Double Forge into Quas/Wex.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> FINALLY MANAGED TO FINISH MY HERO CHALLANGE!!!!!!
> 
> after losing 6 times on medusa
> my winrate took a dive from 53% to 52.75 because of the hero challenge =/


Were you playing Hearthstone at the same time?


----------



## redalert

Wow there is a huge update for Dota 438MB I wonder what it is

nothing great









Damn Volvo hiding stuff


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> FINALLY MANAGED TO FINISH MY HERO CHALLANGE!!!!!!
> 
> after losing 6 times on medusa
> my winrate took a dive from 53% to 52.75 because of the hero challenge =/


Lawl. Played one game with Medusa today, won it easily







Did you go mid?


----------



## Xeqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Lawl. Played one game with Medusa today, won it easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go mid?


nope offlane, i usually do fine but medusa needs at least 25 minutes of created space so i just got bulldozed midgame and lose before getting 2+ items
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> after losing 6 times on medusa
> Were you playing Hearthstone at the same time?


sometimes yes,
not much i can do on an offlane medusa when im up againts a tri =(
hopefully their expansion comes out soon because hearthstone is getting pretty boring


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I don't agree. A lot of people are saying that, I used to think the same too, but with the recent EMP changes to Invoker, and the nerf to the Exort build, it's not as much worth it any more.
> Exort build encourages winning your own lane and "ganking" with a nuke. You don't get the utility in the ganks that Invoker excels at.
> 
> Ghost walk is like an OP version of any other kind of wind walk.
> You move faster when you get enough points in Wex, and your enemy gets slowed. It allows you to do ganks like Clinkz, except better and more useful.


In teamfights you still melt them down with the forge spririts , since for me thats not a big nerf to invoker @ forge spirits, coldnsap yes, but forge spririt ranges , not a big deal for me tbh. Invoker excels at lvl 12-17 ,

@redalert, i love the new picking screen!


----------



## BradleyKZN

Well the compendium and 2400 points I bought for myself paid off last night. The lina arcana dropped for me after a game.

The 3 most memorable items that I have gotten since TI4 started is:
Ember mythical (sold for $3)
DK elder form ($8)
Lina arcana ($25)

16 sets to collect before I have 1 set for each hero.

Before TI4 I needed 50+


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> i always do phase, necro3 Blink maelstrom in pubs, works out better than sb if enemy knows to buy vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And blink sprout is a nice catchup spell in lategame when no one has tangos left


It seem to be so easily shut down or get team punished, without midas catchup (I was talking about jungler).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Try not to play the exort build. Go Q/W, that makes Invoker really shine on what he does best. Exort build doesn't make him too different from other heroes.


Bone7 invoker q/w play in game 2 or 3 in the finals between c9 and a was what kept them in the game.

Have you guys notice that rune check hotkey via auto exec isn't working anymore? Mine doesn't.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It seem to be so easily shut down or get team punished, without midas catchup (I was talking about jungler).
> Bone7 invoker q/w play in game 2 or 3 in the finals between c9 and a was what kept them in the game.
> 
> Have you guys notice that rune check hotkey via auto exec isn't working anymore? Mine doesn't.


mine doesnt seem to work either.

edit :

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/28inkm/my_autoexec_doesnt_work_up_after_the_update_help/

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=138688

i hope they didnt remove the runespots commands... since the rest of my CONFIG/auto is still working.. but i hope its justa bug.. not sure..

Waiting on response i guess


----------



## ObscureParadox

Played a game at stupid o clock in the morning the other day and we had one hell of a good comback after titan, furion and omni decided to stop wingeing at each other and started playing









Nearly 20K XP behind at the 30min mark with a team that I personally felt had less late game potential than the dire.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/725930666


----------



## HometownHero

New loadout screen is pretty awesome.

So who wants to form a team for the new Team Matchmaking?


----------



## HarrisLam

Any good tinker here suggests me a legit tinker build?

I now go bottle => null talisman => BoT => blink daggor => dagon and........that's pretty much I got for now, only 2 games in.
(I didn't want to go soul ring because it's yet another item that I must click on, how much of a difference does soul ring make though?)

Questions :

1) where do I go after dagon? I can think of sheep, Eul's, shivas, E blade, manta in very specific situations, but I don't know which ones stand out from the others, and the sequence of purchasing them
2) lets assume that there aren't many dagon targets (squishy heros) on that side, what item do I replace it with? Rush sheep?
3) If I want to go a more push / rat oriented build, what can I go for instead of the regular hero-targeting sheep / dagon / E blade stuff? Is necrobook any good?
4) does rearm refreshes linkens?

He showed up in my 10 her challenge AND daily challenge for me yesterday. After 2 games of him, I feel like if played well (didn't lose mid too badly, push decently mid game, etc), he can be my bridge to reach 4k MMR.

I'm personally not a skill-stacking master, hell I don't even have all 6 item slots hotkeyed, had like 3 only. So I would REALLY prefer not having 6 activated items at end game. If linkens work on him, I'll be getting it every single defensive game I have with him just because it doesn't require activation


----------



## Xeqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Any good tinker here suggests me a legit tinker build?
> 
> I now go bottle => null talisman => BoT => blink daggor => dagon and........that's pretty much I got for now, only 2 games in.
> (I didn't want to go soul ring because it's yet another item that I must click on, how much of a difference does soul ring make though?)
> 
> Questions :
> 
> 1) where do I go after dagon? I can think of sheep, Eul's, shivas, E blade, manta in very specific situations, but I don't know which ones stand out from the others, and the sequence of purchasing them
> 2) lets assume that there aren't many dagon targets (squishy heros) on that side, what item do I replace it with? Rush sheep?
> 3) If I want to go a more push / rat oriented build, what can I go for instead of the regular hero-targeting sheep / dagon / E blade stuff? Is necrobook any good?
> 4) does rearm refreshes linkens?
> 
> He showed up in my 10 her challenge AND daily challenge for me yesterday. After 2 games of him, I feel like if played well (didn't lose mid too badly, push decently mid game, etc), he can be my bridge to reach 4k MMR.
> 
> I'm personally not a skill-stacking master, hell I don't even have all 6 item slots hotkeyed, had like 3 only. So I would REALLY prefer not having 6 activated items at end game. If linkens work on him, I'll be getting it every single defensive game I have with him just because it doesn't require activation


null>bottle>bot>soul ring>blink>dagon/hex>bloodstone>dagon/hex
is my build
soul ring is absolute core it gives you free rearms or around 450 extra mana on early levels for march spam


----------



## Toxsick

Null->brown boots ->farm stacked ancients with SOUL RING,get bots early on.. that is if you go march build. or rockets laser, tho i tend to like the march build better to farm.
there are different builds , i tend to go 2/2/4 or 1/4/4 since you are not going to use laser when you are in the bushes marching and pushing the lane. thats why max rocket.
bots->dagger->.....

now tinker can have many items from dagger->

can be a forcestaff,shiva's gaurd,eblade,bloodstone,hex, it all depends too what your teams need to if you want to rape everyone with eblade dagon..
even BoT->dagger->hex is good enough.. if you have the farm.

+ i agree you need soulring. "infinite mana"

on the pushing side you mentioned.. well, march is basicly it.. but manta is not bad.


----------



## gonX

Hex on Tinker is almost essential. Provided you have a large enough mana pool, he can 1v1 most heroes without a BKB.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> New loadout screen is pretty awesome.
> 
> So who wants to form a team for the new Team Matchmaking?


Count me in, I promise not to go too yolo in Team Matchmaking









I might even play support :O ............................................. Just kidding


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Any good tinker here suggests me a legit tinker build?
> 
> I now go bottle => null talisman => BoT => blink daggor => dagon and........that's pretty much I got for now, only 2 games in.
> (I didn't want to go soul ring because it's yet another item that I must click on, how much of a difference does soul ring make though?)
> 
> Questions :
> 
> 1) where do I go after dagon? I can think of sheep, Eul's, shivas, E blade, manta in very specific situations, but I don't know which ones stand out from the others, and the sequence of purchasing them
> 2) lets assume that there aren't many dagon targets (squishy heros) on that side, what item do I replace it with? Rush sheep?
> 3) If I want to go a more push / rat oriented build, what can I go for instead of the regular hero-targeting sheep / dagon / E blade stuff? Is necrobook any good?
> 4) does rearm refreshes linkens?
> 
> He showed up in my 10 her challenge AND daily challenge for me yesterday. After 2 games of him, I feel like if played well (didn't lose mid too badly, push decently mid game, etc), he can be my bridge to reach 4k MMR.
> 
> I'm personally not a skill-stacking master, hell I don't even have all 6 item slots hotkeyed, had like 3 only. So I would REALLY prefer not having 6 activated items at end game. If linkens work on him, I'll be getting it every single defensive game I have with him just because it doesn't require activation


where is your Soul Ring You nub









IF you are on radiant. go stack ancients until you get your Soul ring. once it's there. keep farming them with your march. if you are dire you can farm the two camps in the jungle but it will waste you the XP you need early. if your supports are great and have stacked for you.. you can trade placed with them. they get the xp and you get the needed Farm.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Count me in, I promise not to go too yolo in Team Matchmaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might even play support :O ............................................. Just kidding


Good man, I'll put you down for hard 5 position...


----------



## misschibista

who's going to the AMD lan this saturday?

also, would like to team up for rtmm lol "ranked team matchmaking"


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> FINALLY MANAGED TO FINISH MY HERO CHALLANGE!!!!!!
> 
> after losing 6 times on medusa
> my winrate took a dive from 53% to 52.75 because of the hero challenge =/


Well at 5k people are probably suprised to see someone pick medusa


----------



## HarrisLam

Yo thanks for all the suggestions, will try when i feel like playing him

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> where is your Soul Ring You nub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you are on radiant. go stack ancients until you get your Soul ring. once it's there. keep farming them with your march. if you are dire you can farm the two camps in the jungle but it will waste you the XP you need early. if your supports are great and have stacked for you.. you can trade placed with them. they get the xp and you get the needed Farm.


Hey i said it right there i didn't want it









Anyway, how are you supposed to stack ancients while trying to lane AND win the rune fight.....

Quote:


>


Let the gamble begin....


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Yo thanks for all the suggestions, will try when i feel like playing him
> Hey i said it right there i didn't want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, how are you supposed to stack ancients while trying to lane AND win the rune fight.....
> Let the gamble begin....


Crazy Bastard


----------



## Xeqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Well at 5k people are probably suprised to see someone pick medusa


nah i got so desperate that i played LEAST PLAYED HEROS mode and finally won


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Medusa is too easy. One of my best carries.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Any good tinker here suggests me a legit tinker build?
> 
> I now go bottle => null talisman => BoT => blink daggor => dagon and........that's pretty much I got for now, only 2 games in.
> (I didn't want to go soul ring because it's yet another item that I must click on, how much of a difference does soul ring make though?)
> 
> Questions :
> 
> 1) where do I go after dagon? I can think of sheep, Eul's, shivas, E blade, manta in very specific situations, but I don't know which ones stand out from the others, and the sequence of purchasing them
> 2) lets assume that there aren't many dagon targets (squishy heros) on that side, what item do I replace it with? Rush sheep?
> 3) If I want to go a more push / rat oriented build, what can I go for instead of the regular hero-targeting sheep / dagon / E blade stuff? Is necrobook any good?
> 4) does rearm refreshes linkens?
> 
> He showed up in my 10 her challenge AND daily challenge for me yesterday. After 2 games of him, I feel like if played well (didn't lose mid too badly, push decently mid game, etc), he can be my bridge to reach 4k MMR.
> 
> I'm personally not a skill-stacking master, hell I don't even have all 6 item slots hotkeyed, had like 3 only. So I would REALLY prefer not having 6 activated items at end game. If linkens work on him, I'll be getting it every single defensive game I have with him just because it doesn't require activation


I like the old school build (though I like soul ring for free rearms) but if I were to not get it I rush bot (after bottle perhaps null, but I don't usually like null unless I really feel I need it as I don't go Dagon

After bot I go shiva/hex (depending on if I need single target or more aoe determines which I get first), by now someone on the other team is fat enough to kill you quick and they figured out you just hex tp if they only come with 1 so I grab blink, last 2 items (sell bottle) just depend, sometimes it's blood stone sometimes it's Dagon sometimes necrobook but usually game is won or lost by then and item choice doesn't matter much


----------



## Toxsick

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cant believe pieliedie threw the game.. rofl


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> cant believe pieliedie threw the game.. rofl


What a game lol.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What a game lol.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What was he thinking? im gonna anchor smash them when they come at highground.. with no ravage.. ohman >.<

hope c9 gets it back in G3


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What was he thinking? im gonna anchor smash them when they come at highground.. with no ravage.. ohman >.<
> 
> hope c9 gets it back in G3


C9 is really a unstable team. Sometimes they play amazing and then troll hard.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> C9 is really a unstable team. Sometimes they play amazing and then troll hard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> C9 is really a unstable team. Sometimes they play amazing and then troll hard.


Pieliedie stood there for no reason, sing sing got glimpsed back because of that 'stupid' mistake he made. ohwell.

Also did you just see what happend??... LOL


----------



## redalert

all of these teams are so unstable who knows what is gonna happen at TI4. PLD went Yolo


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> FINALLY MANAGED TO FINISH MY HERO CHALLANGE!!!!!!
> 
> after losing 6 times on medusa
> my winrate took a dive from 53% to 52.75 because of the hero challenge =/


I lost 5 times with Nyx =D. I thought it would be easy too lol.
Now i have to win a game with meepo....


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I lost 5 times with Nyx =D. I thought it would be easy too lol.
> Now i have to win a game with meepo....


Well nyx isn't that hard, but meepo oh gawd pls no never do give me in any of challenges meepo. I always random in AP mm but meepo is the only hero i ever will repick.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Well nyx isn't that hard, but meepo oh gawd pls no never do give me in any of challenges meepo. I always random in AP mm but meepo is the only hero i ever will repick.


I know nyx isn't that's why i was super annoyed. I went from like70% to 55% winrate with him lol.

The real problem with meepo is having to pick him and not getting super counterpicked/having a teammate ragequit/flame you all game.


----------



## Toxsick

Techies->meepo

Im serious actually..


----------



## redalert




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


What a player.


----------



## redalert

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/28jax2/did_valve_remove_the_camera_rune_position_bindings/


----------



## exodus1500

Is everyone pulling for IO in the arcana voting? He/She/It/that has my vote all the way to the end....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Is everyone pulling for IO in the arcana voting? He/She/It/that has my vote all the way to the end....


Why,,, There is no point.


----------



## 13321G4

Rate my draft please.

Disregard the fact that they threw the game.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/729499030


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Rate my draft please.
> 
> Disregard the fact that they threw the game.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/729499030


Easy punishable early game.


----------



## Toxsick

i hope the sf remodel comes along with techies patch.. and some others too. esp zeus.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i hope the sf remodel comes along with techies patch.. and some others too. esp zeus.


In Valve time!









The remodel votes made me sad. I was hoping the heroes with crappy models/no items would have been pushed through.


----------



## redalert

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/28k7t6/upcoming_weather_effects_ingame_local_lobby/
http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/28lbp1/all_random_deathmatch_how_to_access/


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I don't agree. A lot of people are saying that, I used to think the same too, but with the recent EMP changes to Invoker, and the nerf to the Exort build, it's not as much worth it any more.
> Exort build encourages winning your own lane and "ganking" with a nuke. You don't get the utility in the ganks that Invoker excels at.
> 
> Ghost walk is like an OP version of any other kind of wind walk.
> You move faster when you get enough points in Wex, and your enemy gets slowed. It allows you to do ganks like Clinkz, except better and more useful.


You are correct! My daily hero challenge was Invoker yesterday and I went Quas Wex off lane Invoker. Normally I would go Quas Exort when we have a Bloodseekeer or Sven...

So much crowd control, escape, saves, and race car Invoker!

DOTABUFF:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/728034647


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> You are correct! My daily hero challenge was Invoker yesterday and I went Quas Wex off lane Invoker. Normally I would go Quas Exort when we have a Bloodseekeer or Sven...
> 
> So much crowd control, escape, saves, and race car Invoker!
> 
> DOTABUFF:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/728034647


Think you need to go Quas/Wex for off. Need that escape!

Anybody want to stack for ARDM?


----------



## kmac20

EZ MID EZ GAEM EZ LYF3 EZ RURS

Why is 1v1 so easy? WHY ISN"T IT RANKED 1v1? WHY VOLVO?

*Shoutout to TOX/Messiah for practicing a billion 1v1 games with me to the point where I can stomp out every single 1v1 game I've played* (hell, I can even beat the almighty messiah sometimes, although I'd say he wins 60-70% of our 1v1s. he is a 5300 mmr god after all.)

That alch must have been high; higher than I am for sure ...no stun alch in a 1v1 vs a puck...Doesn't he know I cant dodge his stun? Or wait, did they change that in 6.80? You used to be able to not disjoint alch stun, I think thats still the case. But maybe I can dodge it, idk. Not sure.

Who _doesn't_ go 4/4/0/1 or 4/4/1/1 build as alch 1v1 mid? Basically, you NEED to max Q/W first, spray first some games, stun first the others, but you level them together. MAYBE you could argue for 1 level in greevils at 1, so youre 1/3/1/1 or 2/2/1/1 by 6. But spray and GREEVILS, not stun. _He didn't even get one single point in his stun_. Did he think I would let the game go to 25 minutes?......Idk what he was thinking lol....that one was pretty friggin questionable. LIke seriously, max greevil in 1v1....you probably don't even need it, but I could see the argument being made for a value point at level 1, to get your treads/bottle 30-60 seconds faster, as that is a big deal in 1v1, if you have bottle/boots a minute or more faster than the enemy.

But aside from MAYBE 1 point in greevils at level 1, you should ALWAYS max Q/W as alch mid, even in a 5v5 game. This isn't FarmFest 2014 brah, this is a 1v1 vs a puck. I'm not tryin to let that crap go to 30 mins na'mean boys?

I even messed up my coil (I placed it too far instead of closer so that he got to walk up his hill instead of breaking coil, when i could EASILY have positioned it perfectly to my advantage).

I also missed probably 10-20 last hits in each game, but YOLO I still had 60 by 10 min every game. I mean seriously, I out last hit a quelling blade bloodseeker as puck, what do I even say to the blood? It wasn't even close, I was 41/11 to his 24/2 8:13 in!!!! Eight minutes in, and I had DOUBLE the CS of a quelling blood.

The beauty of practicing last hitting like an _ub3r n3rd._

How'd I get so white and nerdy? How'd I get so white and nerdy? How'd I get so white and nerdy? Im really white and nerdy


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> all of these teams are so unstable who knows what is gonna happen at TI4. PLD went Yolo


EG beat DK then go on tilt in starladder. C9 got destroyed before making it to the final and played amazing.

RNG RNG


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Rate my draft please.
> 
> Disregard the fact that they threw the game.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/729499030
> 
> 
> 
> Easy punishable early game.
Click to expand...

When I look at it now they've got a very capable aggressive tri line-up (two reliable stuns + Luna Q and Luna aura on 3 heroes, scary stuff).

I felt comfortable drafting 'late' because Drow doesn't kick in early at all, but I guess Luna w/ yasha early is enough to be scary. Also both my supports are very level 6 dependent. However I think you underestimate how much PA can do.

The plan was to have SK farm blink and boots in jungle, with tide pulling for naga in the safe lane, PA mid, and WR offlane. What ended up happening was SK farm 1 medium camp, rotate to the offlane to die, and then try and farm again. Tide stood behind the naga in the safe lane, didn't punish the offlaner (weaver), didn't pull (claimed the pull camp was warded, but didn't want to use his 'lane' sentries to deward.), resulting in a high level weaver and a low level(/dead) naga. /Rant


----------



## jellybeans69

Both drafts seem rather strange especially for -CM , dire has rather straightfoward draft while radiant seems very situational

D: Weaver offlane , Luna mid , Rubick/Venge/Drow tri

Due to fact that i dislike double-melee lanes i would probably run it like this
R: SK offlane, naga + tide or naga solo mid , WR+pa or WR+pa+tide tri (naga/pa can be also swapped)


----------



## Toxsick

Luna mid is meh.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Luna mid is meh.


Not in this draft, anything you put mid from other team luna will handle more than just fine. SK might be a little bit annoying, but simple sentry would make it pretty hard to do well there. If you send PA mid - magic stick / bottle luna with leveling beam will make pa's life hell. Send WR mid which could probably handle luna well and your stuck with double melee lanes. So no matter which you send mid from these picks in radiant luna will handle it with ease.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Not in this draft, anything you put mid from other team luna will handle more than just fine.


Yeah true, she is an "okay" mid overall.


----------



## WALSRU

Why can't FNATIC just pick up Xcalibur for TI4 and make their team fun to watch for a change...


----------



## redalert

Unless something changes Xcalibur will be at TI4 for Fnatic https://twitter.com/EraDota/status/477431831907028992


----------



## WALSRU

YES

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Why can't FNATIC just pick up Xcalibur for TI4 and make their team fun to watch for a change...


because every team will ban tinker against him and 70% of the "fun" factor is gone before it even begins


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> because every team will ban tinker against him and 70% of the "fun" factor is gone before it even begins


Lol No


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Are they going to ban Meepo against them?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are they going to ban Meepo against them?


As much as i'd love to see a respect ban i really doubt we'll see meepo bans.


----------



## WALSRU

Even if you only play 2 heroes really well, that's enough to win the Aegis. Already proved that last year huehuehue


----------



## t3haxle

Honestly I've been playing meepo a lot in pubs with friends and he's got a lot going for him:
-doesn't worry about cc that shuts down most people trying to carry their team (bane, bs, doom, rhasta, etc)
-natural blink-hex carrier
-excellent farming ability, can stack and flash farm by himself while still laning
-ember spirit tier lane sustain once you hit 3
-arguably the best late game splitpusher, especially when you factor in the respawn time
-very strong control in teamfights vs. heroes without bkb

The main drawback is he can't use bkb, but how well some players (ie. Excalibur) use him once they get BoTs compensates for it quite a bit.

Also do you guys have any regular stacks/inhouse things I haven't posted on here in a while.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Lol No


This has been posted 3 times already. LOL.

LOL @ this:


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Lol No


dont know

I even watched that game live i believe, it just didnt wow me like the tinker performance can


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are they going to ban Meepo against them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> As much as i'd love to see a respect ban i really doubt we'll see meepo bans.


Navi 1st banned Tinker and Meepo in D2L today and got stomped by Io Tiny.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Navi 1st banned Tinker and Meepo in D2L today and got stomped by Io Tiny.


io/Tiny. Never seen that before especially from Fanatic.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> This has been posted 3 times already. LOL.
> 
> LOL @ this:


6 hours rosh. = 1 shot kill 360 NO S C O P E


----------



## redalert

http://dota2lounge.com/predict


----------



## connectwise

Question, why does elder titan counter morphling?

Question about this game as well, I played as WK:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/731102336

I sold off armlet to buy an orchard to counter their lesh. Should I have sold off another item instead?


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Question, why does elder titan counter morphling?
> 
> Question about this game as well, I played as WK:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/731102336
> 
> I sold off armlet to buy an orchard to counter their lesh. Should I have sold off another item instead?


Were you going to throw apples at them with your orchard?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Question, why does elder titan counter morphling?
> 
> Question about this game as well, I played as WK:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/731102336
> 
> I sold off armlet to buy an orchard to counter their lesh. Should I have sold off another item instead?


ET is good against Morph because of Natural Order. At level 4 it reduces base armor a 100% and magic resistance base by 33%. Morph gets a bunch of agility and stat items which will raise his base armor but with Natural Order around it reduces it to 0. It makes killing Morph alot easier to kill once you have him locked down with Natural Order around.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Question, why does elder titan counter morphling?
> 
> Question about this game as well, I played as WK:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/731102336
> 
> I sold off armlet to buy an orchard to counter their lesh. Should I have sold off another item instead?


Why sell off an item? Just go farm jungle/afk farm stay back and there really isn't anyone that can stop you (wk is probably my best carry though my build isn't that great in new patches)


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Why sell off an item? Just go farm jungle/afk farm stay back and there really isn't anyone that can stop you (wk is probably my best carry though my build isn't that great in new patches)


I first had to sell it off b/c I needed space for aegis. But check out the dotabuff match, their lesh was wrecking my team, and warlock ulti with aghs was getting too much. If most of my team wasn't being dumb I wouldn't have had to build orc for that silence.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Were you going to throw apples at them with your orchard?


If I had apples I would've.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> ET is good against Morph because of Natural Order. At level 4 it reduces base armor a 100% and magic resistance base by 33%. Morph gets a bunch of agility and stat items which will raise his base armor but with Natural Order around it reduces it to 0. It makes killing Morph alot easier to kill once you have him locked down with Natural Order around.


That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## scooter.jay

In low level pubs i normally don't bother with armlet for me i prefer maelstrom early for farm that helps me get other attack speed + damage items. Using armlet when you team is stupid leads to quick death for me for some reason i can stay alive a lot more with out it and use farm for tank items. Sometimes i may get it if my team looks fairly good but try different builds see what works for you.


----------



## ihaznopc

Why is my rig (a10-5800k,4gb 1333mhz ?? at 1400x900) having continues frame rate drops to 20fps at even if im at what i deem to consider high(render 100%,texture and others is at tops 40fps),same frame drops at even if im at all low (only animate portrait,and 70% render tops at 64fps).Any tips guys ? Im going to cry ;_;


----------



## scooter.jay

Another godlike weaver game mmmmmmmmmm

http://dotabuff.com/matches/732957403


----------



## connectwise

DK vs VG just had a 55 min unbelievable game. ET went lvl 5 dagon, razer refresher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> In low level pubs i normally don't bother with armlet for me i prefer maelstrom early for farm that helps me get other attack speed + damage items. Using armlet when you team is stupid leads to quick death for me for some reason i can stay alive a lot more with out it and use farm for tank items. Sometimes i may get it if my team looks fairly good but try different builds see what works for you.


Good suggestion. When I play BS, after phase I just go right into maels too.


----------



## redalert

I was on twitch watching the OCN LAN Dota tournament and I won $25!!!


----------



## Atham

I feel so sad. I got the Silent ripper, and had to sell it for .55 € at the time. Now it is worth 1.69 again.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I feel so sad. I got the Silent ripper, and had to sell it for .55 € at the time. Now it is worth 1.69 again.


Any of the popular chest items hoard until end of event.

I should restock on Dota items for trade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaznopc*
> 
> Why is my rig (a10-5800k,4gb 1333mhz ?? at 1400x900) having continues frame rate drops to 20fps at even if im at what i deem to consider high(render 100%,texture and others is at tops 40fps),same frame drops at even if im at all low (only animate portrait,and 70% render tops at 64fps).Any tips guys ? Im going to cry ;_;


You might need to lower your settings.

Google Dota 2 video settings and manually change your settings.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Question, why does elder titan counter morphling?
> 
> Question about this game as well, I played as WK:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/731102336
> 
> I sold off armlet to buy an orchard to counter their lesh. Should I have sold off another item instead?


should have sold the blademail instead


----------



## Sunz

Lets play OCN
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198061017208/


----------



## jojoenglish85

I also experienced some frame rate drop yesterday while playing, only briefly though for one match.
Might have something to do with me watching the world cup on 1 of my monitors and having my browser up on my third monitor at the same time though


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> should have sold the blademail instead


Why so?


----------



## jojoenglish85

where do you guys buy and trade?


----------



## mylilpony

I don't get the new dotabuff ratings - what determines very high skill? My recent non - VHS games had demon and some dude with 8k hrs of dota played, and my VHS games had idiots on smurfs that dont even have 50% winrates


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> where do you guys buy and trade?


Dota2lounge is where most people trade and bet. Steam market is probably the best place to buy from.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I don't get the new dotabuff ratings - what determines very high skill? My recent non - VHS games had demon and some dude with 8k hrs of dota played, and my VHS games had idiots on smurfs that dont even have 50% winrates


Were you playing WK that game and did demon flame a tinker at the start for trying to go mid?


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I don't get the new dotabuff ratings - what determines very high skill? My recent non - VHS games had demon and some dude with 8k hrs of dota played, and my VHS games had idiots on smurfs that dont even have 50% winrates


They only show the ratings on some games for some reason. Use dotamax if you want to see all games.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Were you playing WK that game and did demon flame a tinker at the start for trying to go mid?


hmm there was no tinker in my game but it was pretty brutal. guy left for first few mins, went jugnle clinkz, so i had to safelane solo vs a mirana - and demon didn't pay attention mid and instead of getting an easy FB the spirit breaker gave FB. Demon also was bottle crowing and wouldn't let me get my midas for 4 minutes...and then i just started getting ganked nonstop. no support no wards either. good times.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was on twitch watching the OCN LAN Dota tournament and I won $25!!!


apparently i'm 100% Cursed. so it was me, scoot and Nix online. admin forgets to draw. i ask him to draw. Scoot get 25$... next 30 min i ask him again to draw.. nix gets 10$... last time. a guy i know on ocn through the W.C. .. i ask for one last draw before i go to bed. and this guy wins. and now you.. RNG seriously hates me.. no wonder it took me 10 games to get past PA in daily challenge.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> hmm there was no tinker in my game but it was pretty brutal. guy left for first few mins, went jugnle clinkz, so i had to safelane solo vs a mirana - and demon didn't pay attention mid and instead of getting an easy FB the spirit breaker gave FB. Demon also was bottle crowing and wouldn't let me get my midas for 4 minutes...and then i just started getting ganked nonstop. no support no wards either. good times.


The game I saw demon rhasta vs TA mid after TA feed 4 kills and left. Whoever Sam is my friends list was playing I can never remember OCN name to steam names
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> apparently i'm 100% Cursed. so it was me, scoot and Nix online. admin forgets to draw. i ask him to draw. Scoot get 25$... next 30 min i ask him again to draw.. nix gets 10$... last time. a guy i know on ocn through the W.C. .. i ask for one last draw before i go to bed. and this guy wins. and now you.. RNG seriously hates me.. no wonder it took me 10 games to get past PA in daily challenge.


I actually forgot about the Dota part of the LAN after I won nix won again lol


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The game I saw demon rhasta vs TA mid after TA feed 4 kills and left. Whoever Sam is my friends list was playing I can never remember OCN name to steam names
> I actually forgot about the Dota part of the LAN after I won nix won again lol


that was the game after mine. i had some really disgusting games that day.


----------



## Toxsick

i saw x2 games of him. the es mid one and the shadowfiend one,
first game they bashed him pretty bad for feeding and losing mid , since Skywrath mage was camping middle... like literally they were all camping middle at some point because hey, hes pro, they want attention.. he earns money with streaming , they dont lol

really funny jackasses like always on the team blaming middle. always fun to see.
Also spamming all chat "Demon is so bad" like honestly..
Second game he lost too as sf..


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Started playing DoTA2 a bit again.
Still doesn't work with Eyefinity.









Ohwell, Windranger still adorable as ever.


----------



## connectwise

Has anyone paid attention to moonmeander's stream? He plays a great windoranger offlane support and he said some of the most useful tips on how to improve mmr.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The game I saw demon rhasta vs TA mid after TA feed 4 kills and left. Whoever Sam is my friends list was playing I can never remember OCN name to steam names
> I actually forgot about the Dota part of the LAN after I won nix won again lol


why you have to rub it in my face


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Has anyone paid attention to moonmeander's stream? He plays a great windoranger offlane support and he said some of the most useful tips on how to improve mmr.


hes a very good player yes indeed. 6 months of dota 2 and hes sitting around 6.1K mmr.
though he was the best player in HoN i think.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> why you have to rub it in my face


Wait... they drew my name again? I hope it wasn't for a Radeon GPU!! If they re-rolled congrats to the other person!


----------



## redalert

It wasnt for the GPU $10 gift but they rerolled.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Has anyone paid attention to moonmeander's stream? He plays a great windoranger offlane support and he said some of the most useful tips on how to improve mmr.


I love his "inspirational" speeches.

http://www.twitch.tv/moonmeander/b/520184333?t=4h34m4s

Pick for your team! Hydra putting you down!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I love his "inspirational" speeches.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/moonmeander/b/520184333?t=4h34m4s
> 
> Pick for your team! Hydra putting you down!


I want to watch him get owned.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> hes a very good player yes indeed. 6 months of dota 2 and hes sitting around 6.1K mmr.
> though he was the best player in HoN i think.


He was not the best player, he just was the most popular streamer.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> He was not the best player, he just was the most popular streamer.


top 10.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I love his "inspirational" speeches.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/moonmeander/b/520184333?t=4h34m4s
> 
> Pick for your team! Hydra putting you down!


He gets so animated sometimes live. He's a real internet tough guy telling his teammates to f someone up and stuff like that. It's funny to watch, but I know he wouldn't be a chill guy to hang with.

Watching burning loose his shoes was even better live.


----------



## jellybeans69

Moonm has always been entertaining guy since HoN


----------



## mylilpony

When I had to play solo support I loved picking skywrath (he's my most picked hero actually, and i think i only played him mid 2 or 3 times. Always great harass, and you could always get a good # of kills. Great counter for all the annoying pub heroes like pudge storm qop slark invoker furion brew etc and destroys other supports. Had him in a dual lane the other day with omniknight we destroyed the lane with concussive and heal/degen.


----------



## connectwise

Hey guys, rune check quick key doesn't work anymore even after the previous fix. How about you guys, after the most recent update?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey guys, rune check quick key doesn't work anymore even after the previous fix. How about you guys, after the most recent update?


dota_camera_set_lookatpos -2287 1817 - top rune
dota_camera_set_lookatpos 2960 -2353 - bot rune

edit :

"as for camera binding, they changed it to 2 variable instead of 3, it's still working."


----------



## 13321G4

I changed it to that but it seems to be broken again...

E:

nvm, I had "dota_camera_setpos"


----------



## WALSRU

Everytime I am one match away from breaking 3k mmr, throws happen. The curse is real people.

http://dotabuff.com/matches/738160809


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Everytime I am one match away from breaking 3k mmr, throws happen. The curse is real people.
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/738160809


Via reddit!

http://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2014/06/adventures-in-matchmaking-the-myth-of-the-trench-i.html

MMR trench is a myth?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Via reddit!
> 
> http://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2014/06/adventures-in-matchmaking-the-myth-of-the-trench-i.html
> 
> MMR trench is a myth?


The "trench" has already been debunked a couple of times for Dota, even before ranked matchmaking actually happened, except you could only sort games by the normal/high/veryhigh difficulties, it still gave you an idea of where you'd truly be.

Valve has a massive player base to get very accurate statistics from, and anyone who knows anything about the subject is going to see exactly what needs fixing, if there were issues.
I have high confidence in Valve being able to make a good matchup, every game - at least based by MMR.

As mentioned in the article, if you are 100-150 off your true MMR, you'll get there in time.
The entire thinking of "everyone around me is worse than me" is almost schizophrenic, since if you're truly better than everyone else in the game, statistically, you should win more games than you lose - the 4v5 principle as you may have heard - 4 on your team are bad, and 5 on the opponents team are bad, which typically results in you being the only good player in the game, and you should win it, and so and so on.

People just need to realize that their MMR is with high certainty their true MMR. If they want to rank up, that's the first step to accomplishing it.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> People just need to realize that their MMR is with high certainty their true MMR. If they want to rank up, that's the first step to accomplishing it.


Nope. I'm a unique case.


----------



## t3haxle

I feel like it's a lot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> The "trench" has already been debunked a couple of times for Dota, even before ranked matchmaking actually happened, except you could only sort games by the normal/high/veryhigh difficulties, it still gave you an idea of where you'd truly be.
> 
> Valve has a massive player base to get very accurate statistics from, and anyone who knows anything about the subject is going to see exactly what needs fixing, if there were issues.
> I have high confidence in Valve being able to make a good matchup, every game - at least based by MMR.
> 
> As mentioned in the article, if you are 100-150 off your true MMR, you'll get there in time.
> The entire thinking of "everyone around me is worse than me" is almost schizophrenic, since if you're truly better than everyone else in the game, statistically, you should win more games than you lose - the 4v5 principle as you may have heard - 4 on your team are bad, and 5 on the opponents team are bad, which typically results in you being the only good player in the game, and you should win it, and so and so on.
> 
> People just need to realize that their MMR is with high certainty their true MMR. If they want to rank up, that's the first step to accomplishing it.


The best example of this is a thread by some guy named Juice on playdota IMO, he grinds a 3k account up to 5.5 with only about 20-30 games per 500 mmr.
Some guy challenged it by saying he only played core heroes and then somebody else did the same experiment with Chen, although I think he only hit 5 afaik.

I also did my own experiment to see how well Valve places you at your actual MMR, so I took my smurf account that I only played with friends on, my first solo queue game was in normal where I just picked ember mid and did what you would expect, and the very next game I was in very high skill, and after placements (so 12 total matches) I only ended up 300mmr higher than my main account.
I can see where it's easy to feel like you're in some mmr hell though. A lot of times you get to a point where you're not able to see anymore mistakes any well, and without some guidance it's hard to improve.

ie. right now I'm 4k and trying to struggle to improve. In general I'd consider myself a pretty consistent player, and I don't have trouble with playing from behind/tilting or anything like that, always pick heroes that shouldn't mess up the lanes, usually have 5-6cs/min minimum regardless of if we win or lose as core, etc. However I get matched with people who I almost always feel I'm better than. Ie. I pick AA to support because we have 3 cores already and one of them's a weaver, then our last guy picks am and he doesn't even have a battlefury at the end of a 35 minute game, whereas I've got an agh's and a mek while buying wards the whole game. Or I go 30-6 as morphling and still lose with some 2-15 players flaming me in portugese for not doing anything, or my safe lane has 70 cs in a 35min game, etc. Recently I think when I play core it might be I'm not able to translate my farm into enough of an impact so I've been thinking I'll start playing offlaners like void and bristle where it's really easy to bully supports and get farm against weak laners, but when I play support I have no idea what to do. Some games make it really easy to feel like you don't deserve to be where you are, especially on a streak, but you just have to realize if you weren't where you need to be, you would be able to get out of there. Also remember if you lose like 10 in a row or something it's going to be really easy to play back up to your usual rating, because everyone's worse than you.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> I also did my own experiment to see how well Valve places you at your actual MMR, so I took my smurf account that I only played with friends on, my first solo queue game was in normal where I just picked ember mid and did what you would expect, and the very next game I was in very high skill, and after placements (so 12 total matches) I only ended up 300mmr higher than my main account.
> I can see where it's easy to feel like you're in some mmr hell though. A lot of times you get to a point where you're not able to see anymore mistakes any well, and without some guidance it's hard to improve.
> 
> ie. right now I'm 4k and trying to struggle to improve. In general I'd consider myself a pretty consistent player, and I don't have trouble with playing from behind/tilting or anything like that, always pick heroes that shouldn't mess up the lanes, usually have 5-6cs/min minimum regardless of if we win or lose as core, etc. However I get matched with people who I almost always feel I'm better than. Ie. I pick AA to support because we have 3 cores already and one of them's a weaver, then our last guy picks am and he doesn't even have a battlefury at the end of a 35 minute game, whereas I've got an agh's and a mek while buying wards the whole game. Or I go 30-6 as morphling and still lose with some 2-15 players flaming me in portugese for not doing anything, or my safe lane has 70 cs in a 35min game, etc. Recently I think when I play core it might be I'm not able to translate my farm into enough of an impact so I've been thinking I'll start playing offlaners like void and bristle where it's really easy to bully supports and get farm against weak laners, but when I play support I have no idea what to do. Some games make it really easy to feel like you don't deserve to be where you are, especially on a streak, but you just have to realize if you weren't where you need to be, you would be able to get out of there. Also remember if you lose like 10 in a row or something it's going to be really easy to play back up to your usual rating, because everyone's worse than you.


RE trench. If you're 5.5k already you're going to get back to 5k eventually. My friend will try new builds, drop 500 MMR points, and bring himself back up in a week (he plays a lot). I'd love to see 3k'ers at 2k, 4k'ers at 3k, etc b/c the sample sizing of that (one high skilled individual's account) is pretty piss poor.

In the article linked Juice mentions this
Quote:


> By picking heroes who don't rely on team play to gain an early advantage in gold and levels, Juice was able to take control of just about all the games he played at the 3000 level


.
Basically, you have to be able to play high impact heroes to get higher. That said, there are far too many "carry" and "mid" players, and too many of them are lacking basic skills and awareness. I was stuck at this 4k bracket for the longest time, and what he says is true
Quote:


> ". . . I'm really starting to dislike this rating [4000-4500] range because people are defeatist, egotistical, they think they're very good at the game and try to tutor everybody else (why do they all think they're smarter than the other people at their rating, sigh), they whine and cry from [the] beginning, try to force their item choices and opinions onto others (which are wrong most of the time) and generally are their own worst enemy and the reason they sit there."


There's also the other factors, where someone who plays broken heroes (ember, slark, invoker) are able to get their MMR inflated 300-1000 points higher than they should be /if those heroes get picked they can't play any other hero and feed. There's also players from other regions who play with a smaller user base and therefore have inflated mmr's from there as well.

I dropped from my initial MMR at 4.4k (my calibrated was 4.8k but I lost 8 or 9 placement matches b/c I play support) and stayed at around 4k for 6 months. After I hit rock-bottom (for me,3800), I switched from support to primarily carry/high impact offlane heroes and in two months I'm at 4600 and climbing. I think I'll probably cap off at 4.8-5k where I can go back to support which is the role I enjoy the most - and improve more that way.

tl;dr - learn other roles, but don't expect to climb out of your MMR with it unless you're a carry/mid/offlane. (I usually don't play mid b/c my bluetooth mouse is far too inconsistent to put myself in that role and I hate having to rely on courier/wards)


----------



## t3haxle

I'm not gonna quote your whole post because the wall of text would be massive, but I'm starting to avoid picking early again just to stop my team from picking awful lineups so I usually end up playing offlane/support. Yeah it's not as easy to singlehandedly carry a game as a position 2 but I think it's worth it because of what you and Juice mention - you pick mid and everybody who thinks they're a mini arteezy or ee will start backseating you and tell you why you should go treads bfury on PA without understanding why/when they do that or refuse to pool you or refuse to upgrade courier because they want their urn or something.

There are some supports where I feel like you still make a pretty high impact though (usually junglers/playmakers ie. ench, sk, engima) even though they're still nowhere close to storm spirit. If you play a solid support and lane well w/ good rotations it's a lot easier to keep your cores from tilting and generally if you can do that they'll play well even if they go a terrible build. It's even better if you can frustrate the enemy team by keeping their offlaner level one for the first few minutes. (that usually requires your carry to static the lane though which I think I've seen maybe one person do ever, everybody just randomly hits the creeps as soon as they feel like they have free farm and then the waves under the enemy tower) All in all I'm fine not playing really good heroes for grinding mm if it means a decent comp, because it's not worth the effort arguing with people at my rating and I don't feel like I play better than 4.3-4.5 right now anyway.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> I'm not gonna quote your whole post because the wall of text would be massive, but I'm starting to avoid picking early again just to stop my team from picking awful lineups so I usually end up playing offlane/support. Yeah it's not as easy to singlehandedly carry a game as a position 2 but I think it's worth it because of what you and Juice mention - you pick mid and everybody who thinks they're a mini arteezy or ee will start backseating you and tell you why you should go treads bfury on PA without understanding why/when they do that or refuse to pool you or refuse to upgrade courier because they want their urn or something.
> 
> There are some supports where I feel like you still make a pretty high impact though (usually junglers/playmakers ie. ench, sk, engima) even though they're still nowhere close to storm spirit. If you play a solid support and lane well w/ good rotations it's a lot easier to keep your cores from tilting and generally if you can do that they'll play well even if they go a terrible build. It's even better if you can frustrate the enemy team by keeping their offlaner level one for the first few minutes. (that usually requires your carry to static the lane though which I think I've seen maybe one person do ever, everybody just randomly hits the creeps as soon as they feel like they have free farm and then the waves under the enemy tower) All in all I'm fine not playing really good heroes for grinding mm if it means a decent comp, because it's not worth the effort arguing with people at my rating and I don't feel like I play better than 4.3-4.5 right now anyway.


Yeah I don't pick until last second. I have a few heroes in mind each game, and I'll mention it in chat and highlight one and what lane I'd like. The problem is when i was at 4k i consistently was the only support. It is very hard to rotate as a solo support unless you have a ranged carry. I would still try to get my TP before 5 minutes, on top of having the flying courier/next set of wards up. This is why I liked heroes like skywrath/mirana/SK/CM/Disruptor (mostly range supports) just so you could have an impact even without a lot of items. If you had an offlane or mid that goes mek you were lucky. But I did that for 6 months and stayed within in the same MMR range - even when I won 2 lanes I would still lose a majority of those games so it was either that I belonged in that range or that support won't win a lategame for you when your teammates can't farm/gank/snowball. I think people are too used to having the right to farm that if the other team denies them effectively or rotates consistently they don't know how to adjust. Or the hero pool is too limited that if it doesn't fit the meta or against a strategy then they are SOL


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Guys you got to watch Game 2 HyperX D2L Navi vs EG. Last 10 mins are so epic.


----------



## t3haxle

yeah, cm was my favorite support in 6.79 because she fit almost every pub game. If you were solo support you could just go into the jungle, even if you had some terrible hero like bs or legion taking up the pull you could just freeze the hard camp, but you would still have mana afterwards for ganks if you went the proper item build, and so would your roaming partner if you had one once you got two points in aura. I've been thinking about playing mirana/es more and just doing some cheesy cour/obs/tango + 4 clarity build and throwing out yolo fissures/arrows until one hits perfectly. I had a pretty decent game as 5 skywrath with friends where I went 6-1-5 or something even though we lost so I might try him. Na'Vi and Fnatic are running him more too I noticed.

Edit: Twitch blocked at work so no fun for me









My rares are on the line though, who's up?


----------



## evilferret

I have a few throw away alts at various stages of the trench. We can always try our own experiments.

Reminds me I have to work on my super trench account. Road to 0 MMR. Losing MMR is so hard when you don't want to end up in Low Prio.

I'll be in the trenches forever! Never going to stop randoming!

Anybody up for ARDM tonight?

Why not Tranq/Soul Ring on Mirana/ES?


----------



## t3haxle

Lol me and my friend searched for ARDM and we got matched against pflax and kpoptosis. It was pretty funny but I don't like the mode that much, a lot better than ability draft though haha. It seems like there's 2-3 good item builds that are combinations of midas bracer bkb blink mek maelstrom. I like how you don't have to be stingy with cooldowns during fights though because if you die you get a new ult anyway.

@above: I like the tranqs/soul ring on roaming mirana and I do tranqs/urn on basically every int support, but I don't like it that much on ES because Id much rather have the hard mana pool from arcanes. I'd do it if my item progression slowed down though because I didn't get enough kills roaming or something.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> Lol me and my friend searched for ARDM and we got matched against pflax and kpoptosis. It was pretty funny but I don't like the mode that much, a lot better than ability draft though haha. It seems like there's 2-3 good item builds that are combinations of midas bracer bkb blink mek maelstrom. I like how you don't have to be stingy with cooldowns during fights though because if you die you get a new ult anyway.


You forgot Dagons!









I like ARDM with a stack. The randomness of the mode makes it entertaining.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You forgot Dagons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like ARDM with a stack. The randomness of the mode makes it entertaining.


Yeah, I think the best would be starting as Engima and then ricing like 4000 gold, then burning black hole and coming back as like Luna or osmething lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

EG are on a roll. They 3-0 Navi.


----------



## t3haxle

I don't know why anybody thought Navi was gonna win, they've been playing pretty terrible lately and EG's been doing great outside of DH, but the odds were still favoring Navi.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> I don't know why anybody thought Navi was gonna win, they've been playing pretty terrible lately and EG's been doing great outside of DH, but the odds were still favoring Navi.


There are still a lot of Navi supporters. They did 2-0 Fanatic and Empire so thats saying something. I feel like Navi are too old school. They need to be the ones that try new stuff. Also Dendi heros sucks really bad now.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

It's time to get your Eye of Omoz for cheap today.

They're going for 3 euros on the market atm.


----------



## WALSRU

I should have sold my Omoz earlier hahaha


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I should have sold my Omoz earlier hahaha


sell your mantas while you can!

they'll be on sale in 2 days.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> I don't know why anybody thought Navi was gonna win, they've been playing pretty terrible lately and EG's been doing great outside of DH, but the odds were still favoring Navi.


When you have won as many tournaments as Navi has in Dota 2 and getting to 3 TI grand finals you have people that are gonna believe they can win. Despite their struggles post TI3 they actually have won 5 tournaments but they are clearly not as good as they used to be.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> When you have won as many tournaments as Navi has in Dota 2 and getting to 3 TI grand finals you have people that are gonna believe they can win. Despite their struggles post TI3 they actually have won 5 tournaments but they are clearly not as good as they used to be.


I think they are the same. Its just that people have figured them out. One of Navis comeback mechanics is go after the other team if they fail a push and are retreating. EG know this well and they tp and scatter really fast. Also a problem with Navi is they dont have the best late game. Watching D2L the only player that still goos is Puppy with his plays. Dendi is on/off. Hvost is doing his thing. I think what has happen is that with all the patches since 6.79 the importance of the support 4/5 has increased and the carry role is only good for late game. Navi still have not adjusted to that. Maybe they need someone new in their team.


----------



## redalert

If anyone is going to ESL http://www.esl-one.com/dota2/frankfurt-2014/news/the-esl-one-frankfurt-event-shirt-and-shops/


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> I feel like it's a lot
> The best example of this is a thread by some guy named Juice on playdota IMO, he grinds a 3k account up to 5.5 with only about 20-30 games per 500 mmr.
> Some guy challenged it by saying he only played core heroes and then somebody else did the same experiment with Chen, although I think he only hit 5 afaik.
> 
> I also did my own experiment to see how well Valve places you at your actual MMR, so I took my smurf account that I only played with friends on, my first solo queue game was in normal where I just picked ember mid and did what you would expect, and the very next game I was in very high skill, and after placements (so 12 total matches) I only ended up 300mmr higher than my main account.
> I can see where it's easy to feel like you're in some mmr hell though. A lot of times you get to a point where you're not able to see anymore mistakes any well, and without some guidance it's hard to improve.
> 
> ie. right now I'm 4k and trying to struggle to improve. In general I'd consider myself a pretty consistent player, and I don't have trouble with playing from behind/tilting or anything like that, always pick heroes that shouldn't mess up the lanes, usually have 5-6cs/min minimum regardless of if we win or lose as core, etc. However I get matched with people who I almost always feel I'm better than. Ie. I pick AA to support because we have 3 cores already and one of them's a weaver, then our last guy picks am and he doesn't even have a battlefury at the end of a 35 minute game, whereas I've got an agh's and a mek while buying wards the whole game. Or I go 30-6 as morphling and still lose with some 2-15 players flaming me in portugese for not doing anything, or my safe lane has 70 cs in a 35min game, etc. Recently I think when I play core it might be I'm not able to translate my farm into enough of an impact so I've been thinking I'll start playing offlaners like void and bristle where it's really easy to bully supports and get farm against weak laners, but when I play support I have no idea what to do. Some games make it really easy to feel like you don't deserve to be where you are, especially on a streak, but you just have to realize if you weren't where you need to be, you would be able to get out of there. Also remember if you lose like 10 in a row or something it's going to be really easy to play back up to your usual rating, because everyone's worse than you.


That was exactly the article I linked..

But the issue I think is, he kept on playing individual based impact heroes. I feel in the trenches, it's hard to move up just because you're limited to those heroes. You go pick a mek holder just because your team needs it, but the impact is just not high enough.

MMR trenches does exist, just not in a way most players realize it. I agree with Moomn, when you're not in the tier where you can single handedly win games for your team, and have that much impact, then you're at the right MMR.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> I'm starting to avoid picking early again just to stop my team from picking awful lineups so I usually end up playing offlane/support.


Don't want to comment much on how the players at your level usually behave because I'm not at that level yet, I'll say one thing though, if you always aim to pick, in terms of order, 4th or last in the team, and you can land on a solo *OFFLANE* role, team does well or not, I think the players are doing something right. If I do that in my games, there is a less than 10% chance I get to play anything other than support.

(edited bolded : omg big typo)

Meanwhile, if you pick a carry/mid very early (and even called your lane), there's a 40% chance your team doesn't give a damn and still go on and pick 2 carries and 2 mid heros and just do whatever, then there's another 30% chance your pick will be moderately countered by the other team. Not exactly unexpected in any way but hey, not very fun playing classic counter matchups all the time, like lifestealer against weaver, you know what I mean.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Yeah I don't pick until last second. I have a few heroes in mind each game, and I'll mention it in chat and highlight one and what lane I'd like.


I guess players in higher MMR is actually a bit more decent? I hope it's just co-incidence but I've tried what you said for a few times now, mainly because of the daily hero challenge. I want to pick the hero to complete my challenge but I don't want to pick too early so enemies have less time to counter-pick me. Tried this 4-5 times, and so far *100%* of the time the hero I called will be picked by one of my teammates within the next 10 seconds after my call. Never failed to piss me off really

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There are still a lot of Navi supporters. They did 2-0 Fanatic and Empire so thats saying something.


I agree with this. NaVi has not been doing very well these few months, but then they did extremely well in the past 1 week or so and everyone just assumed they are benefiting from training as TI is approaching or something. I believe that's why the odds were favoring NaVi.


----------



## scooter.jay

I have been to mmr hell trust me lol. I am still in mmr hell. I do understand what people say when this gets discussed people call low 3000mmr well at 2.5k and below i think the story is very different. No matter what you pick its all on you as no one will pick anything like what is needed only what they can play. 2 fighting over mid early game when in team fights are bigger than any team fight you could get into with the other team its no fun. My point is that below what people say is normal is very different

http://dotabuff.com/matches/739796985

Here is a game what can you do about the rest of them won my lane did what i could but they will lose it for you check 0-12 clock


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I have been to mmr hell trust me lol. I am still in mmr hell. I do understand what people say when this gets discussed people call low 3000mmr well at 2.5k and below i think the story is very different. No matter what you pick its all on you as no one will pick anything like what is needed only what they can play. 2 fighting over mid early game when in team fights are bigger than any team fight you could get into with the other team its no fun. My point is that below what people say is normal is very different
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/739796985
> 
> Here is a game what can you do about the rest of them won my lane did what i could but they will lose it for you check 0-12 clock


http://dotabuff.com/matches/736135783







, except for me n friend (we were queing together) our all other guys in our team kind of fed. Still won


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/736135783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , except for me n friend (we were queing together) our all other guys in our team kind of fed. Still won


When you are playing with at least one person making up for others mistakes is easy at my level the big issue is how everyone gives up if they get a 5 kill advantage and before you know gg ff comes out all give up hoping the next game will be better lol


----------



## jellybeans69

There was a guy from Playdota (his main account is ~5k mmr) , he took a ~2,5k mmr account from someone and leveled it up pretty easy to 5k , which just proves that there is no trench if your at x mmr and can't get up no matter how many games you play you probably belong there. 52% win will net you only 50 mmr per 100 games.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I have been to mmr hell trust me lol. I am still in mmr hell. I do understand what people say when this gets discussed people call low 3000mmr well at 2.5k and below i think the story is very different. No matter what you pick its all on you as no one will pick anything like what is needed only what they can play. 2 fighting over mid early game when in team fights are bigger than any team fight you could get into with the other team its no fun. My point is that below what people say is normal is very different
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/739796985
> 
> Here is a game what can you do about the rest of them won my lane did what i could but they will lose it for you check 0-12 clock




We're going to have to talk about your English.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> There was a guy from Playdota (his main account is ~5k mmr) , he took a ~2,5k mmr account from someone and leveled it up pretty easy to 5k , which just proves that there is no trench if your at x mmr and can't get up no matter how many games you play you probably belong there. 52% win will net you only 50 mmr per 100 games.


I know don't worry it's my problem to sort







I just find it funny that in a team game you play solo? Plus all the people in the world talk about getting better i don't see many trying at my lvl lol. I play with 4k + 5k guys so i know i need to get better. The trouble is i have handicaps to deal with like only having one eye so i except that i can only get so good before that becomes my limit.

Thing is 5k player is 5k player i know i wont get there. Just think that matchmaking could be better in a lot of ways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to have to talk about your English.


Engrish is my first thought when typing on the interwebs lol


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That was exactly the article I linked..
> 
> But the issue I think is, he kept on playing individual based impact heroes. I feel in the trenches, it's hard to move up just because you're limited to those heroes. You go pick a mek holder just because your team needs it, but the impact is just not high enough.
> 
> MMR trenches does exist, just not in a way most players realize it. I agree with Moomn, when you're not in the tier where you can single handedly win games for your team, and have that much impact, then you're at the right MMR.


Sorry, couldn't open the site but I assumed it wasn't because it said pastemagazine.

Also if you reread my post somebody did do the same experiment with chen and it worked.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I feel so sad. I got the Silent ripper, and had to sell it for .55 € at the time. Now it is worth 1.69 again.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the popular chest items hoard until end of event.
> 
> I should restock on Dota items for trade.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihaznopc*
> 
> Why is my rig (a10-5800k,4gb 1333mhz ?? at 1400x900) having continues frame rate drops to 20fps at even if im at what i deem to consider high(render 100%,texture and others is at tops 40fps),same frame drops at even if im at all low (only animate portrait,and 70% render tops at 64fps).Any tips guys ? Im going to cry ;_;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might need to lower your settings.
> 
> Google Dota 2 video settings and manually change your settings.
Click to expand...

Wait a second, I should keep the items?


----------



## HarrisLam

Sorry for the wall of test, it's boring to be at work even though there's work to do









scooter is getting better for sure. The improvement in terms of MMR is coming so fast I wanna kill him and eat him, so that I can possess his power. I mean let's be honest here, you give me a smurf account with MMR at where he was a few months ago, I don't think I could have climbed it like he is doing right now.

By the way, a 52% winrate yields 100 MMR points after 100 games, because you are 52-48. It's a 4-game difference. Not much still, but it's a decent improvement I could have enjoyed if I had such a nice winrate, cuz that's not a good player jumping on a smurf account, that's real improvements we're talking about here.

As for the "trench" issue, I believe that it exists, but I also believe in the "general" math behind why it shouldn't exist.

Math being : in theory if you stand out as the best among the 10 players, you should always have an edge leading to a >50% winrate

While that should be true, I think there is a difference between "a good player" and "a player that's good at dealing with awful situations". Note that the "awful situations" here is referring to what you have to deal with in your own team. Bad picks, lane fights, support heros fighting farm, lane-mate auto-attack creeps, etc.

Now in theory, obviously the other team should be having the exact same problems, but they dont have a highly skilled player in their team that they should dump all resources into for best results, they are all players in the 2k's maybe it doesn't matter much who gets the gold. You on the other hand, being (for example) a 4k player with drow, have to fight CS with a dazzle who also heal the creeps for AOE dmg to get creepkills might not be having as good a game as you could be with your 4k solo queues.

(let's not get into why you're playing drow, kay)

Now you're still a 4k player, you still have the 4k lasthit skills, the 4k map awareness and the 4k lane knowledge (orb walk harass, knows when to back and whatnot), but with all that's going on, you won't be performing like how you should, and some of your strats that involve any form of teamwork suddenly don't work as good as planned, cuz at real 4k matches, that dazzle be trying to draw creep aggro to pull wave back, zone enemies out, putting a ward down protecting you from roam.

TL;DR : if a certain player is at a lower MMR than he should be, he should be having an edge in the game, but I believe the edge would not be straightly equal to the gap between current MMR and "true MMR". Instead, it should be greatly diminished and is only directly proportional to the actual skill gap due to variables in your own team that affect you in a bad way, and in cases where you are getting close to your true MMR (say less than 500 points difference), the "advantage" you end up getting might as well shrinks all the way down to nil.

I'm starting to think that even playing carries won't cut it. To get out of the trench, one has to be mid or jungler or solo offlane (weaver should work best), aka in a place where no teammates should be messing with you. Among the options, mid is the best one because you are almost guaranteed to be facing 1 enemy hero only. With a decent MMR gap, you should be able to dominate the lane, getting most of the runes and running over things all over the map, overall a position where there is the least variables stopping you from winning your lane and then the map.

@t3haxle : I don't know man....when the first person did the experiment, sample pool = 1, and after the second guy did it with chen, sample pool = 2....


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I guess players in higher MMR is actually a bit more decent? I hope it's just co-incidence but I've tried what you said for a few times now, mainly because of the daily hero challenge. I want to pick the hero to complete my challenge but I don't want to pick too early so enemies have less time to counter-pick me. Tried this 4-5 times, and so far *100%* of the time the hero I called will be picked by one of my teammates within the next 10 seconds after my call. Never failed to piss me off really.


It's annoying yeah, but that's whyI have a few backup heroes in that case.

Also I don't recommend junglers - you're already putting your team at a huge disadvantage so if you don't think they are good enough to win a hard lane you going to jungle is probably going to lose it for them. Unless you're - enigma/doom rushing a mek(or blink and skip midas), enchant/chen pushing tier1's in 5 minutes.

I had so many games where a player would afk jungle for 10-20 minutes and then wonder why our team is losing. Or if the other team was semi-competent, they would ward and/or gank and really set them behind 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> TL;DR : if a certain player is at a lower MMR than he should be, he should be having an edge in the game, but I believe the edge would not be straightly equal to the gap between current MMR and "true MMR". Instead, it should be greatly diminished and is only directly proportional to the actual skill gap due to variables in your own team that affect you in a bad way, and in cases where you are getting close to your true MMR (say less than 500 points difference), the "advantage" you end up getting might as well shrinks all the way down to nil.
> 
> I'm starting to think that even playing carries won't cut it. To get out of the trench, one has to be mid or jungler or solo offlane (weaver should work best), aka in a place where no teammates should be messing with you. Among the options, mid is the best one because you are almost guaranteed to be facing 1 enemy hero only. With a decent MMR gap, you should be able to dominate the lane, getting most of the runes and running over things all over the map, overall a position where there is the least variables stopping you from winning your lane and then the map.
> 
> @t3haxle : I don't know man....when the first person did the experiment, sample pool = 1, and after the second guy did it with chen, sample pool = 2....


So, I've been playing DOTA since well, beta...Actually since WC3...But, that's another story all-together.

I've never changed my account...Ever.

When I started, I was a bad DOTA player...I fed like crazy, didn't know the items...I was just a baddy. So, I was like 3/10.

Got better and better, better and better...Now my record is 4.5/10.

Started in MMR at 2000+, and because I REFUSE to constantly play a support, I've dropped to about 1600.

Horrible hero choices. Bad players...It's not a trench, it's the pit from hell because unless you play support, 100% of the time, you're not getting out of it.

Did the Omni experiment from 1800-2000 and it works but, if you have a stupid carry on your team, you're still losing so...Doesn't do all that much.

They really need to redraft MMR and how it works in it's entirety because it's just not working.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I still think MMR means nothing. You can be 5K MMR with certain Hero/Role which really should not define you as a player. If you have a pool of 5-10 heros which you play 90% of the time you will get much higher MMR then someone that plays all heros. For example even if a player is a really good carry 5K MMR if you are playing support you really cant expect to be 5K MMR. For example lets take 2 pro players.

Wagamama and Dendi. Tell me Wagamama is a better player based on MMR... He has almost 7K, Dendi still 5K.

From what i have seen if you are better skilled in your team and believe you are higher MMR play heros that have pick impact in the game.


----------



## connectwise

So much stuff to read!


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I still think MMR means nothing. You can be 5K MMR with certain Hero/Role which really should not define you as a player. If you have a pool of 5-10 heros which you play 90% of the time you will get much higher MMR then someone that plays all heros. For example even if a player is a really good carry 5K MMR if you are playing support you really cant expect to be 5K MMR. For example lets take 2 pro players.
> 
> Wagamama and Dendi. Tell me Wagamama is a better player based on MMR... He has almost 7K, Dendi still 5K.
> 
> From what i have seen if you are better skilled in your team and believe you are higher MMR play heros that have pick impact in the game.


Well MMR reflects your average performance, sure Dendi or someone else might be more wersed than Wagamama, but that doesn't make him a better player for pubs than WM. It really doesn't matter if you do it playing 1 hero or 100. Dendi also does a lot of sh "playing" around in pubs so there's that. MMR is simply reflection on how often you can help your team than not. And even if someone is playing only few heroes imo he/she still deserves same amount of respect as someone who would play 50 or 100, means on how you get there doesn't really matter as long as it's not cheating. Also it just means he's on average worse with those 50 or 100 heroes than WM

As far as trench tier, i still believe there is no trench, just that if you're just bit lower than your "real" rating (let's say ~500-700 points off) the climb won't be as fast as if you're playing 1000 or 2000 mmr lower.

I've also had friend play support heroes only in HoN and he got them all to 1800-1900's pretty easy (which is something like 5-6k in Dota 2 equi.), while he actually doesn't play those in general at all so that argument is also stuipid in general.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I still think MMR means nothing. You can be 5K MMR with certain Hero/Role which really should not define you as a player. If you have a pool of 5-10 heros which you play 90% of the time you will get much higher MMR then someone that plays all heros. For example even if a player is a really good carry 5K MMR if you are playing support you really cant expect to be 5K MMR. For example lets take 2 pro players.
> 
> Wagamama and Dendi. Tell me Wagamama is a better player based on MMR... He has almost 7K, Dendi still 5K.
> 
> From what i have seen if you are better skilled in your team and believe you are higher MMR play heros that have pick impact in the game.


Oh, I agree with you 100% on this...However, MMR in the "trenches" does actually matter.

If I'm a "good", "competent" DOTA player...I make my pick based on what's best for the team -- Most of the players in the lower MMR don't do that... -- If I'm a good player I should support -- Well, yes and no...I'll definitely level up my MMR if I play ONLY support, because nobody else does but, that's not how I want to enjoy my DOTA experience...

The reality is that at 2500+ MMR, you lose the 'stupid'...because people are starting to care...So, you learn, you adapt, you give a crap...But, before that? Nah...

MMR is a double edged sword in reality...Either it helps you to get better and move forward or, you get dropped into the pit of despair in which the only way to exit is to play a support 100% of the time which is rather crappy but, it is what it is.

I just refuse to play support constantly...so, I'll stay under 2000 for the near future I bet, regardless of how good I am, or not.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> It's annoying yeah, but that's whyI have a few backup heroes in that case.
> 
> Also I don't recommend junglers - you're already putting your team at a huge disadvantage so if you don't think they are good enough to win a hard lane you going to jungle is probably going to lose it for them. Unless you're - enigma/doom rushing a mek(or blink and skip midas), enchant/chen pushing tier1's in 5 minutes.
> 
> I had so many games where a player would afk jungle for 10-20 minutes and then wonder why our team is losing. Or if the other team was semi-competent, they would ward and/or gank and really set them behind 5-10 minutes.


I wasn't pissed off because I have to think of picking another hero, was pissed off mainly because how I called it and guy just kills my plan without saying a word, just the general rudeness, not that I should expect otherwise, but you know what I'm talking about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...It's not a trench, it's the pit from hell because unless you play support, 100% of the time, you're not getting out of it.
> 
> They really need to redraft MMR and how it works in it's entirety because it's just not working.


I've also played dota since WC3, and I missed the layback, game is just a game mentality. Can't have that in dota 2 no more.

I don't think playing support reward you any more than playing a carry, especially a carry that can jungle well post-lane. As a support smurf, you try to take advantages for your team early game, and after that you can only assist your carries / mid in their taking advantages for the team. In another words, if you didn't get miles ahead in laning phase and early ganks, you must somewhat rely on your carries.

As a carry hero though, you suck it up through the laning phase fighting CS with the other teammate and whatnot, but once that's over, you are free to do whatever you want. As long as your team (or you, specifically) isn't behind by a full mile during laning phase, you still have a chance to singlehandedly piss all over the other team, assuming you are really a better player than all.

that said, I do support a MMR reroll every 6 months or 9 months. Not too short to the point where MMR becomes meaningless, and not too long to the point where the reroll itself is irrelevant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I still think MMR means nothing. You can be 5K MMR with certain Hero/Role which really should not define you as a player. If you have a pool of 5-10 heros which you play 90% of the time you will get much higher MMR then someone that plays all heros.


I agree to what you said in the e-peen situation, as in we shouldn't acknowledge a guy that calls himself a godly 6k MMR player if he plays 3 heros very well, and have like 4 games with each of the other heros, and all of them are at 0-25% winrate.

I disagree in other situations. Say a guy has a frequent hero pool of 10, and a semi-frequent hero pool of another 10 (which is basically me), and he got to 5k MMR with most of the time these 10 heros, sometimes those other 10 heros (not me), I think this person can be called a 5k player because in NO cases will he be forced to go outside of his comfortable hero pool. So as long as he consistently plays with his familiar heros, I don't see his MMR dropping anytime soon. It's true that he's probably awful in all the other heros that he doesn't play, but why should it matter if he doesn't play them at all? That is, as mentioned in the above paragraph, as long as he doesn't smack talk around being all "fear me you 3k trash, I'm the godly 5K player here"


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> If I'm a "good", "competent" DOTA player...I make my pick based on what's best for the team t.


Most players in higher mmr's don't do that either except for few picks to not make completely stuipid lanes. Plus you get someone like me who always instantly randoms every game









I would actually recommend nowadays picking a jungle, i'm so sick of having to tri-mid-solo offlane every game, it just gets boring after a while


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That was exactly the article I linked..
> 
> But the issue I think is, he kept on playing individual based impact heroes. I feel in the trenches, it's hard to move up just because you're limited to those heroes. You go pick a mek holder just because your team needs it, but the impact is just not high enough.
> 
> MMR trenches does exist, just not in a way most players realize it. I agree with Moomn, when you're not in the tier where you can single handedly win games for your team, and have that much impact, then you're at the right MMR.


Moonmeander doesn't believe in the trench. He has a few videos telling people who believe in the trench to look at themselves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Oh, I agree with you 100% on this...However, MMR in the "trenches" does actually matter.
> 
> If I'm a "good", "competent" DOTA player...I make my pick based on what's best for the team -- Most of the players in the lower MMR don't do that... -- If I'm a good player I should support -- Well, yes and no...I'll definitely level up my MMR if I play ONLY support, because nobody else does but, that's not how I want to enjoy my DOTA experience...
> 
> The reality is that at 2500+ MMR, you lose the 'stupid'...because people are starting to care...So, you learn, you adapt, you give a crap...But, before that? Nah...
> 
> MMR is a double edged sword in reality...Either it helps you to get better and move forward or, you get dropped into the pit of despair in which the only way to exit is to play a support 100% of the time which is rather crappy but, it is what it is.
> 
> I just refuse to play support constantly...so, I'll stay under 2000 for the near future I bet, regardless of how good I am, or not.


Lies, even 3k is the trenches. If you think magically at 3k+ people start playing correctly, you're in for a bad time. We just get less stupid stuff happening but it still happens.

I have a few 3k alts and I'm sure I can steal a few from Spam if people want to experiment with MMR.

What's wrong with supporting? A few of us main supports!









I think you're all viewing the trench as a bad thing. Personally I love the trench. I'm trying to make a 0 MMR alt right now (for science of course!).


----------



## Toxsick

either you deserve it or not to be high mmr.
its for a reason they are high mmr, or even Moon..
he literally carrys his team 5v1. ( Axe )


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think you're all viewing the trench as a bad thing. Personally I love the trench. I'm trying to make a 0 MMR alt right now (for science of course!).


It'll be funny if you run into the same problem people above 5k do - they can't find people close enough to you so everyone on your team is like 2k and you're playing against a team at like 1.4k


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is the difference. If you play MMR games and dont bother what MMR you have and keep playing like you used to and get 5K+ MMR and someone that smurfs or tryhards to get 5K shows that even though these 2 players are same MMR level skill wise they are not. MMR is a good indication if you lay with the account 6 months+ 300 games +.


----------



## jellybeans69

Well that should be rather obvious that bigger volume = better accuracy.


----------



## evilferret

Why wouldn't the skills be comparable between the guy who randomly got to 5k vs the guy who tryharded to get to 5k?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Why wouldn't the skills be comparable between the guy who randomly got to 5k vs the guy who tryharded to get to 5k?


What happens if the first 5K guy Try Hards? He becomes 6K-7K? Thats the difference.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What happens if the first 5K guy Try Hards? He becomes 6K-7K? Thats the difference.


but he doesn't

you just said he chills at 5K so he chills out while the other guy tryhards

that's the rules, you can't change it

the guy can't be chilling and all of a sudden go "OMG this guy on the other side is definitely only a tryhard 5K, I am going to tryhard super saiyan buff myself to 6K so I kick his ass!!"

doesn't work that way. Regardless of their playstyles or attitude towards the game, as long as they are playing like 5K, they should be comparable. If like you said the first guy stops going lay-back and becomes tryhard and be as good as a 6K player, well then he plays like 6K and the argument would lose its meaning


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I can confirm the MMR is true... in my normal account, during calibration, I won 4 games and lost 6 and I calibrated to about 3400 (but by that time I had about 1500hrs of DOTA 2)

On my nixeus tag, during calibration I won 9 or 8 games and lost 1 or 2 and I calibrated to about 3300.

There are other varibles used to determine your MMR other than just wins and losts... there are variables such as GPM, Damage done, XPM, last hits, etc....

Some people focus on improving their MMR, some people focus on being a better team player - I would rather play with someone trying hard to be a better team player than someone trying to improve their MMR any day. Which is why Dendi at 5kMMR is in a pro team and wagaman is not (maybe?).


----------



## mylilpony

Most people that are 5k+ says there isn't really as much of a discrepancy between 5-6k as there would be say 3-4k. Most pro players are somewhere above 5k, and the really good pub players or the single-OP hero pickers will go higher. Also, if you have a bit of a reputation people are going to try harder against you - it happens. So a nonamer might have the same rating as a pro, but they aren't getting constantly counter-picked and stacked against.
Also server is very important. Even USW 5k is a lot easier to play against than USE 5k. If they gave you different MMR for different regions this would help a bit i think.

Also, in HoN/LoL, supports are a lot more effective. Dota's last few patches have made supports a lot better and a lot less reliant on your team, but even then only a few supports can really hang lategame. Try solo support with a rubick or a bane - your pick becomes negligible lategame if you aren't able to get any farm/have to buy all the wards/sentries/etc.

Also, stupid players and stupid picks don't really go away. You just get a lower frequency of it. My last game my SF mid went 0-7 in 12 minutes (foreigner w/ under 100 hrs of dota played, and was clearly in the wrong mmr). A couple games before that I had a TA mid lose 1v1 to a Troll 0-3, and refused to trap roshan and had 2 traps (one river and one mid) up the entire game. And wouldn't even use them when we were chasing people. I had a freefarm juggernaut and lycan get 24 deaths in 40 minutes and blame the team. The lycan would splitpush without a tp scroll and then die b/c he couldn't run all the way back to our side of the river. Or my batrider that called offlane, lvled sticky napalm, and died 4 times in 6 minutes. And then flamed the team even though he was only lvl 2. against a dual lane btw.

Silly things like that. I see a lot of smurfs that have like 20 losses in their last 25 games or something like that, and there are amazingly still under 50% winrate players in 4.5-5k that play mostly OP/mid heroes. But by this point you will also consistently get at least 1 support, and players that aren't completely braindead , and want to win. Even if they flame each other.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> but he doesn't
> 
> you just said he chills at 5K so he chills out while the other guy tryhards
> 
> that's the rules, you can't change it
> 
> the guy can't be chilling and all of a sudden go "OMG this guy on the other side is definitely only a tryhard 5K, I am going to tryhard super saiyan buff myself to 6K so I kick his ass!!"
> 
> doesn't work that way. Regardless of their playstyles or attitude towards the game, as long as they are playing like 5K, they should be comparable. If like you said the first guy stops going lay-back and becomes tryhard and be as good as a 6K player, well then he plays like 6K and the argument would lose its meaning


I mean if you where to go PRO







.


----------



## redalert




----------



## redalert

All of this MMR and Trench tier talk I stumbled across this http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=274817170


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Keep your steam wallets loaded for tomorrow, cheaps manta's will be available.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Keep your steam wallets loaded for tomorrow, cheaps manta's will be available.


How cheap?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How cheap?


Based on the price drop from other chased items (eye of omoz and silent ripper for example), you can expect a good 50% discount on their current price on the steam market.

So I'd say 4 euros for a manta pack.


----------



## redalert

Its gonna be lower than that Qop wings were $25-30 now $4-5 Ripper $10-15 now $2-3 Omoz $20-25 now $3-4 . Arc of manta pack is $15-20 my guess between $3-4 . Prices have drop like 70-80% Once the sale is over prices will probably go back up but no where near their old prices before the chest sales were announced.


----------



## EPiiKK

I personally stopped giving a... about my mmr after loosing so so many games purely because of my team mates or a mate. I mean i saw for example a dazlle who refused to heal or grave me and reported me because i said that his opener could be better, he opened with sages mask and branches etc, not a single support item. Now days i only play unranked and ranked teamgames and try to concentrate on my own play and imprlve myself. I'd suggest that to others who are frustrated with ranked mm.


----------



## connectwise

Every time we suggests something, even with kindness, constructive, almost everyone takes offence. It's like, we're trying to help you to become a better player, not to put you down. I try to tell my lane partners how to last hit under tower, "noob". What? You're messing up both our last hits.

I care about my MMR not because of pure # value or bragging rights, I just want to get to a position where I'm playing with similar skill/game sense players where I don't feel depressed every few games when your teammates does some of the dumbest things.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Every time we suggests something, even with kindness, constructive, almost everyone takes offence. It's like, we're trying to help you to become a better player, not to put you down. I try to tell my lane partners how to last hit under tower, "noob". What? You're messing up both our last hits.
> 
> I care about my MMR not because of pure # value or bragging rights, I just want to get to a position where I'm playing with similar skill/game sense players where I don't feel depressed every few games when your teammates does some of the dumbest things.


The worst thing is seeing heros you are good with played badly by other players. I play veno a lot and can easily spot players that just suck with him. I mean losing lane with veno something is wrong.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Every time we suggests something, even with kindness, constructive, almost everyone takes offence. It's like, we're trying to help you to become a better player, not to put you down. I try to tell my lane partners how to last hit under tower, "noob". What? You're messing up both our last hits.
> 
> I care about my MMR not because of pure # value or bragging rights, I just want to get to a position where I'm playing with similar skill/game sense players where I don't feel depressed every few games when your teammates does some of the dumbest things.


This happens to me a lot as well.

We had the worst Riki I've ever played with in combination with the worst Pudge I've ever had the pleasure of playing with in the same game the other night.

The Pudge skilled up so badly against a VS that I knew he was going to lose the lane so, started making suggestions...HE actually listened.

The Riki on the other hand, didn't do dust...at all...Tried to enter a teamfight and just got wasted...Then QQ'd that it was our fault when he still...Had 0 in dust...Awesome.

That tends to be my biggest issue -- You're attempting to help people and they just crap all over you, then 99% of the time after, feed...Further blaming you.


----------



## connectwise

Try to help, but then gets blasted


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The worst thing is seeing heros you are good with played badly by other players. I play veno a lot and can easily spot players that just suck with him. I mean losing lane with veno something is wrong.




I don't know how to deal with this yet. I see it too often now that people play omniknight more now. Omni is still my most played hero. After actionslack's video I see it more and more, and it bugs the hell out of me that they have no clue what they're doing.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't know how to deal with this yet. I see it too often now that people play omniknight more now. Omni is still my most played hero. After actionslack's video I see it more and more, and it bugs the hell out of me that they have no clue what they're doing.


Radiance omni is perfectly legit!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Radiance omni is perfectly legit!


It sure is. I just did a search, found that I haven't lost a match yet when I go radiance on omni.


----------



## gonX

Just finished my solo MM placement matches (which didn't take long at all







). 4k! Now for the road to 5k...


----------



## t3haxle

Good luck dude. I got placed at 3.5k, and I just went to 4k easily playing really mediocre over the course of 2 weeks. Now I've been here for like a month and I'm stuck hovering between 3.9 and 4.0


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It sure is. I just did a search, found that I haven't lost a match yet when I go radiance on omni.


Considering how slow Omni is at farming being able to build a Radiance on him means you are already winning.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Its gonna be lower than that Qop wings were $25-30 now $4-5 Ripper $10-15 now $2-3 Omoz $20-25 now $3-4 . Arc of manta pack is $15-20 my guess between $3-4 . Prices have drop like 70-80% Once the sale is over prices will probably go back up but no where near their old prices before the chest sales were announced.


Indeed, but I did not want to tell people a price too low. haha

Got my manta pack for 3 euros this morning.


----------



## t3haxle

The best way I've found to build omniknight is placing your focus on degen aura and going for a fast oov->boots->drums, that way you can actually make rotations if your pull is blocked. I don't normally like building drums on supports but the movespeed aura synergizes really well with degen. Obviously you can't gank stuff with an actual escape like puck but heroes like zeus you can just hit once then go for a bodyblock.


----------



## evilferret

Ramz, I know you reading this! Find me some cheap Mantas!

All the people complaining about iffy teammates, why not just stack up with other OCN members?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> The best way I've found to build omniknight is placing your focus on degen aura and going for a fast oov->boots->drums, that way you can actually make rotations if your pull is blocked. I don't normally like building drums on supports but the movespeed aura synergizes really well with degen. Obviously you can't gank stuff with an actual escape like puck but heroes like zeus you can just hit once then go for a bodyblock.


i've been playing omniknight offlane with only one point in repel (as late as possible) and going oov soul ring phase boots into (depending on team composition) mek/forcestaff/atos/blink and then sny/shivas/halberd or aghanims against push/rat strats. I got a refresher once too which was fun.


----------



## connectwise

So this is really weird (bug):










The items that re blacked are are the items I don't have. The item I do have are the ones not blacked out. I bought it and received the PA's scythe of sacrifice, a duplicate. That's when it became blacked out. This means I won't be able to get the omniknight hammer or WK sword. What the hell valve!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Considering how slow Omni is at farming being able to build a Radiance on him means you are already winning.


Na, just only when I'm solo mid with midas first. I'm also playing at a mmr lower than what my technical skills are at so I never loose mid. Last time I lost mid was months ago when I first started playing as SF vs a TA who had thousands more hours played, when I had less than a hundred.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It sure is. I just did a search, found that I haven't lost a match yet when I go radiance on omni.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how slow Omni is at farming being able to build a Radiance on him means you are already winning.
Click to expand...

I was about to say the same. If you can build a timely radiance, your team is already winning. They might need you to finish it off, but you aren't losing (hard).


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I was about to say the same. If you can build a timely radiance, your team is already winning. They might need you to finish it off, but you aren't losing (hard).


Not always though you can still build a 15-20 min radiance with skipping stuff if your being on somewhat decent lane and both sides are somewhat defensive just farming.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Not always though you can still build a 15-20 min radiance with skipping stuff if your being on somewhat decent lane and both sides are somewhat defensive just farming.


With Omni? Naga can farm 16 min with brown bots. Omni not really.


----------



## jellybeans69

Farming radiance itself isn't a big issue if game is somewhat stale in those first 15-20m there's no difference between omni with good supports and naga in those 15m, what comes afterwards though. Naga would just flash farm with illusions while omni not gain as much. Point is/was that it's not always mean you're winning even if you can afford quick radiance/bf


----------



## 13321G4

I have seen naga's farm so much more in less time, it's frightening.

Talking about naga, do you start farming jungle with 1 point in your illusions or is it better to wait till you have at least 2? I feel like they are far too weak with 1 point in Q especially for the mana cost, but it does mean you aren't farming the jungle till level 7 or 8 (maxing e with a value point in w). Or should you suck up the mana cost and bottle crow like mad?


----------



## jellybeans69

Just watch some EternalEnvy/Artezy (they go solo mid naga though) games

http://dotaflame.com/arteezy/692803320
http://dotaflame.com/arteezy/692709509
http://dotaflame.com/arteezy/692671895
http://dotaflame.com/arteezy/692671895
http://dotaflame.com/arteezy/692618157


----------



## Ramzinho

Hello guys, i've not posted for a while. just came to say.. what's with all the void pics lately? seriously ! dk vs newbee games has at least 2 void games out of 3.. i knew this was gonna happen with the MOM buff + the void buff but.. i didn't expect it to be picked THAT much. just came in to say hi to the gang


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Just watch some EternalEnvy/Artezy (they go solo mid naga though) games
> 
> http://dotaflame.com/arteezy/692803320
> http://dotaflame.com/arteezy/692709509
> http://dotaflame.com/arteezy/692671895
> http://dotaflame.com/arteezy/692671895
> http://dotaflame.com/arteezy/692618157


I'll have a look but it's not like I can ask them questions...









E:

haha the first one I check he gives up on radiance first and gets BoT's first, farms very efficiently with those...

Seems like he is of the same mind as me though, kept his skill points till he could put 2 in q while have 3 in e, the way he skips w is greedy but meh...


----------



## exodus1500

Out of curiosity, what are some of the biggest deficits you guys have come back from? Just finished a game where we were down 0-11, and came back in won it on like 35 minutes and it was 31-18.

I didn't think we had a chance.


----------



## Gregaroon

Me and scooter have had some pro comebacks, lose early game, decide to farm for like 20 mins, team fight again and wreck, because while you are farming, the enemy team is looking for kills, and missing out on farm.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Me and scooter have had some pro comebacks, lose early game, decide to farm for like 20 mins, team fight again and wreck, because while you are farming, the enemy team is looking for kills, and missing out on farm.


Yeah a lot of the time teams do not end games early when they can / should.
Kind of sad when people run around the map, instead of pushing or forcing team fights. xD


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yeah a lot of the time teams do not end games early when they can / should.
> Kind of sad when people run around the map, instead of pushing or forcing team fights. xD


I've seen too many players push when they shouldn't too.

Think my biggest comeback was a 20k XP/Gold deficit. Rat Doto best Doto!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I've seen too many players push when they shouldn't too.
> 
> Think my biggest comeback was a 20k XP/Gold deficit. Rat Doto best Doto!


This example is also legit too. Both are sad. haha

By the way do you still look after manta's?

I have an extra pack sitting around. I don't mind giving it to you. lol
My steam ID if interested:

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are some of the biggest deficits you guys have come back from? Just finished a game where we were down 0-11, and came back in won it on like 35 minutes and it was 31-18.
> 
> I didn't think we had a chance.


I think its was 0-16 and today i had one that was 3-15. It was all down to them failing to push tower ( They had no good push power).


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> With Omni? Naga can farm 16 min with brown bots. Omni not really.


It's as I said, I require midas early on omni while going solo mid and winning mid to get radiance in proper time. I just looked at the records again, only 2 games out of 5 did my team come back after we lost early. The other 3 games my teammates sure created room for me. ATM I'll have to try again to see when I can get a radiance on a omni with my build, it's been so long that I just don't remember.

Wait on that note about Naga, it's not a good comparison. When you say Naga can farm 16 min with brown boots, omni can prolly do the same, and in the same scenario. If it's an actual hard game, naga HAS to go bracers drums first before radiance, or even diffusal blade before radiance. We've seen burning go 20+ relic pretty often too. If we compare games where you got space to farm, and naga went bottle ring Q blade boots into relic recipe, it might be only a few min earlier than omni bottle midas boots relic recipe. And the other factor is, in hard games, omni's build order don't change due to its toughness, but naga has to go strength based items first before she can go relic recipe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Hello guys, i've not posted for a while. just came to say.. what's with all the void pics lately? seriously ! dk vs newbee games has at least 2 void games out of 3.. i knew this was gonna happen with the MOM buff + the void buff but.. i didn't expect it to be picked THAT much. just came in to say hi to the gang


Void is strong man. Just think of the combos. It's not the enemy team can ban lich disruptor WD skywraith aa all other range/aoe based heroes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I have seen naga's farm so much more in less time, it's frightening.
> 
> Talking about naga, do you start farming jungle with 1 point in your illusions or is it better to wait till you have at least 2? I feel like they are far too weak with 1 point in Q especially for the mana cost, but it does mean you aren't farming the jungle till level 7 or 8 (maxing e with a value point in w). Or should you suck up the mana cost and bottle crow like mad?


I like to play naga on radiant side. I've watched breakdown of rtz naga in pubs and it's just doesn't work for everyone. He likes have 3 in illusions first before he farms with 2 illusions and real hero in jungle, and have a single illusion sitting in mid getting last hits there. This way when you get jumped on they jump on your illusions. But, if you know rtz, he goes on tilt during pubs, a lot. He also pulls out weird strategies like double bottle to crow, no points in ensnare or song until after max illusions and rip.


----------



## evilferret

Why do we want Radiance on Omni?

Aghs on Omni has a whooping 82% WR in pubs!









I've been toying with Midas into Aghs/Refresher for Omni. Stall the game out forever with the Aghs upgrade.

I guess if you're going Omni Radiance, you need to get Manta so you can flash farm.


----------



## connectwise

Why not both?

Radiance does have great synergy with omni.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are some of the biggest deficits you guys have come back from? Just finished a game where we were down 0-11, and came back in won it on like 35 minutes and it was 31-18.
> 
> I didn't think we had a chance.


Funny enough i remember some of big comebacks games - http://dotabuff.com/matches/311536 initially we probably had ~30-40k deficit , in the end screen deficit is 21'xxxx gold
Won by smoke - throne, we couldn't win any teamfights at that point. Probably one of hardest games i ever had

P.S In regards to discussion of naga, Moonmean also played some naga mid games with 800 gpm , 15m radiance - it's probably better to just have a look at how pro players do things in situations rather than relying on single build which was my point of linking those games earlier


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Me and scooter have had some pro comebacks, lose early game, decide to farm for like 20 mins, team fight again and wreck, because while you are farming, the enemy team is looking for kills, and missing out on farm.


Yes we have but we are a team lol


----------



## connectwise

Demon just had a 4 rapier on AM game on stream.

What is wrong with people.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are some of the biggest deficits you guys have come back from? Just finished a game where we were down 0-11, and came back in won it on like 35 minutes and it was 31-18.
> 
> I didn't think we had a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough i remember some of big comebacks games - http://dotabuff.com/matches/311536 initially we probably had ~30-40k deficit , in the end screen deficit is 21'xxxx gold
> Won by smoke - throne, we couldn't win any teamfights at that point. Probably one of hardest games i ever had
> 
> P.S In regards to discussion of naga, Moonmean also played some naga mid games with 800 gpm , 15m radiance - it's probably better to just have a look at how pro players do things in situations rather than relying on single build which was my point of linking those games earlier
Click to expand...

you aren't wrong, it's just that without someone who knows his stuff to analyze it, and without being able to ask questions, it's rather hard to decipher if he did something as a reaction to something else, or whether he just felt like it because it's a pub.

The games of rtz I've seen he's had difficulty getting it up so it's nice to see how he reacts.


----------



## jellybeans69

I watched the moonm game yesterday and it was pretty straightforward max riptide > illusions > ult > ensnare , he was bottlecrowing whole first 10-15 minutes against QoP though. Bottle -> Aquilla -> Brown Boots -> Radiance -> BoT -> Manta


----------



## t3haxle

Biggest deficit I ever came back from was as Lycan, I was doing well but the other team had like a 20k gold lead (I was still the most farmed though). They were seiging mid and I bought a divine rapier and smoked into their mid lane. As soon as they committed to a fight at our rax I started hitting their t3 then skipped rax and backdoored their t4/ancient.

Another time we had a storm spirit with necros zip through the edge of the map for two minutes get to their ancient and drop a necro book that all of us bots'd to. After that we used helm on an enemy creep to eliminate backdoor and kill the throne.(that doesn't work anymore btw it got patched)

Another game I was playing DK in a similar scenario, they had megas but they couldn't push into me because I had 3 rapier/bkb/satanic/bots. Eventually we lost though because after I wiped them there would be nobody to hold the ancient while I pushed mid.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Hello guys, i've not posted for a while. just came to say.. what's with all the void pics lately? seriously ! dk vs newbee games has at least 2 void games out of 3.. i knew this was gonna happen with the MOM buff + the void buff but.. i didn't expect it to be picked THAT much. just came in to say hi to the gang


Yes...funny, a lot of void picks lately, and a lot of aghanims picks...I think someone mentioned it 4 months ago in this thread and got into an argument about how it was better than bfury


----------



## mylilpony

If you're going omni radiance, it's best as a second or third item the same way wraith king would go radiance after drums/blademail. You're not using it to farm (honestly do you expect him to outfarm many competent carries?) you're using it to tank and dish out damage.

If you want a good omniknight player and replays (mostly offlane some mid)

http://dotabuff.com/players/106497354/matches?date=&faction=&hero=omniknight&lobby_type=&game_mode=&region=&duration=

The problem with omni is cast time and cast range. If you get an atos it really negates a lot of it. It also owns any support/carry that is trying to get away and it's guaranteed hit on your heal. If you're going omni offlane and the supports leave the safelane carry to either pull or roam, you can do a ton of damage. I think anytime I've been in a 1v1 situation I've either gottena kill or forced rotations back, meaning supports aren't getting xp, carry is getting less xp, mid isn't getting ganked, runes aren't getting denied.


----------



## redalert

http://blog.dota2.com/2014/06/6608/

So much Drama


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://blog.dota2.com/2014/06/6608/
> 
> So much Drama


You should see the drama on reddit.

Dramaception.


----------



## evilferret

The whole Era thing makes me sad.

Don't know if I can root for Fnatic like I used to.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> The whole Era thing makes me sad.
> 
> Don't know if I can root for Fnatic like I used to.


Yeah it looks like he's been clearly "fired".

Provided that he can prove that he is physically and mentally fit to participate to the tournament, he should not have been treated likewise.


----------



## 13321G4

I don't know, mental illness is a scary thing and a rebound or any other potential (anxiety) attacks would really be extremely detrimental to the performance of the team.

Every team has been boot-camping and trying to get in to tip top shape. As has Fnatic, but with Xcalibur.

I like Fnatic's view on the situation, but the issue is that Fnatic wasn't invited as a team, but 5 individual players were invited to play under the name Fnatic.

Valve's stance on the matter is: If these 5 can play, they should play. The question is though, can Era play?

On the "fired" note, I think Era might be reading a bit too much between the line the concern's of his teammates. I think they are legitimately concerned and don't want him to hurt himself. This does mean he can't play, which is similar to being "fired".

In the end, all sides have strong arguments and no one is wrong. No matter the result of this drama, we should all be cheering for Fnatic!


----------



## Ramzinho

i know i will sound tacky, but in any Sports .. the owners/sponsors want to win. while some of them will be concerned about their players most of them doesn't care about them much. on the other hands i'm sorry for ERA and i wish him health and sanity.

On the other hand.. ESL venue looks amazing. makes me wish i would ever attend such a thing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have watched Fanatic for long time and i would have to say Era was not really that amazing for the team.


----------



## Ramzinho

agree. i remember when aui replaced him!!!! man he was so good









ESL is on.. match 1 was amazing game from mouz vs IG...

now Fnatic vs Vigi.. looks promising


----------



## connectwise

Check out pudge on my team in this all pick game:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/746634912

This is one of the reason why I hate playing all pick, and rather play captains.


----------



## HarrisLam

watching ESL with twitch and I get to watch 5 seconds every 20~30 seconds.

awesome


----------



## connectwise

O man, I really hope Fnatic go far.


----------



## Ramzinho

well that FLY pre 20 min aghs + Notail Wisp + H4nni playign way better than this year's start.. all are good for fnatic.. they are doing way better than earlier this year imo


----------



## connectwise

Show some respect, his name is based big daddy.


----------



## Toxsick

pieliedied


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I know which team i hate the most now. I cant stand Alliance RAT dota.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I know which team i hate the most now. I cant stand Alliance RAT dota.


Ya , its the only way they can win.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I know which team i hate the most now. I cant stand Alliance RAT dota.


I feel the same way, but not b/c of rat dota.
Maybe it's winter the coach that's the issue.


----------



## jellybeans69

Alliance was alway rat if they are still doing it nothing has changed


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Alliance was alway rat if they are still doing it nothing has changed


The game style is so bad. I am a Navi and EG fan so when A is playing C9 i take no sides but watching ABD doing the same thing game after game really starts getting boring. I hope IG beats them.


----------



## Ramzinho

i hated alliance so much last year .. really really so much.. i would always curse them and talk bad about them with EF and Red and the guys.. but when they were bad i didn't mind them.. now they back to Rat Doto... o m g.. i can't stand that.. i wanted to shoot my self in the head !!!! but i've to give it to Bulldog..this guy upped his game so much.


----------



## rRansom

I still want DK to win. Mushi and Burning along with the rest of the team.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i hated alliance so much last year .. really really so much.. i would always curse them and talk bad about them with EF and Red and the guys.. but when they were bad i didn't mind them.. now they back to Rat Doto... o m g.. i can't stand that.. i wanted to shoot my self in the head !!!! but i've to give it to Bulldog..this guy upped his game so much.


Same position here. Was good to see alliance dont doing good. I am pretty sure people will be prepared for them this time though. There are lineups that punish split pushing.


----------



## evilferret

Personally I like Alliance.

They're weaker individually than some of the other teams but they have synergy which makes the team stronger than its parts.

Heck, I like Dota so I like all the teams.


----------



## connectwise

Well, I'm still trying to make egm support naga work. However in pubs that win rate is abysmal. I don't know why, I hate them so much, esp after star ladder.


----------



## Toxsick

POOR EE SAMA..


----------



## HarrisLam

LOL DAT EE-SAMA KIDDO FACEPALM

seriously, pay attention to all the chinese kids that are trained to be the best (of something, anything). None of them can take a loss. Olympic players included.

You saw those chinese girls who won third place, crying on the stage holding their bronze medals? This might surprise you, but they were not crying from happiness.

(was just talking to ramz about all these yesterday)

Am I the only one here that's actually OK with A going rat?

The only rat I hate is naga siren rat. Everytime I see a song TP by herself I feel the need punch a kid. But A rarely goes this route so it's fine by me.

The reason I'm OK with this is I think of dota as a fight between 2 different guys. Without ratting, you are basically watching how 2 guys trying to gym-training it up, and then the bigger guy wins.

With ratting though, it's like Chinese kungfu. You know you're smaller, you know you can't take head-on fist fights, but you are faster and more agile. Dodge your opponent's attacks and hit on his weak spots whenever he can't react, the stronger person slowly gets crippled and finally loses the game.


----------



## connectwise

You hate naga games? I hate it when my captain goes out and pick naga in a pub game:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/746356763

Razor was the captain, and kept raging at me the naga for split pushing with illusions. We all hated his picks, his attitude and his play! My mmr finally got back up to 2.5k, and a series of bad captains have got it down again! OH THE TRENCHES.

In regards to competition, "When you're not first, you're last."

Well not really, but many people like EE, predominately from Asian households I've seen aim for the best. They are gutted when they don't get there. But let's be honest, there can only be a select few elite people in whatever fields they want to peruse. Here's an irrelavent post of Terry crying like a little baby:


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> LOL DAT EE-SAMA KIDDO FACEPALM
> 
> seriously, pay attention to all the chinese kids that are trained to be the best (of something, anything). None of them can take a loss. Olympic players included.
> 
> You saw those chinese girls who won third place, crying on the stage holding their bronze medals? This might surprise you, but they were not crying from happiness.
> 
> (was just talking to ramz about all these yesterday)
> 
> Am I the only one here that's actually OK with A going rat?
> 
> The only rat I hate is naga siren rat. Everytime I see a song TP by herself I feel the need punch a kid. But A rarely goes this route so it's fine by me.
> 
> The reason I'm OK with this is I think of dota as a fight between 2 different guys. Without ratting, you are basically watching how 2 guys trying to gym-training it up, and then the bigger guy wins.
> 
> With ratting though, it's like Chinese kungfu. You know you're smaller, you know you can't take head-on fist fights, but you are faster and more agile. Dodge your opponent's attacks and hit on his weak spots whenever he can't react, the stronger person slowly gets crippled and finally loses the game.


RAT dota is fine but not drafting to Rat and like A that does it every game they can. Spectators want action not doggers.


----------



## jellybeans69

It's annoying to play against but w/e works for them win is a win no matter how it's gotten. I'm mostly rooting for fnatic and navi us for next TI


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Why is Navi so bad.


----------



## 13321G4

Ratting might not be fun to watch, but that doesn't make it easy. Also Naga rat is best rat!

Also, WHOO CANCERLANCER!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You hate naga games? I hate it when my captain goes out and pick naga in a pub game:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/746356763
> 
> Razor was the captain, and kept raging at me the naga for split pushing with illusions. We all hated his picks, his attitude and his play! My mmr finally got back up to 2.5k, and a series of bad captains have got it down again! OH THE TRENCHES.
> 
> In regards to competition, "When you're not first, you're last."
> 
> Well not really, but many people like EE, predominately from Asian households I've seen aim for the best. They are gutted when they don't get there. But let's be honest, there can only be a select few elite people in whatever fields they want to peruse. Here's an irrelavent post of Terry crying like a little baby:


To be fair, going mana boots, into diffusal and only then building radiance isn't a solid way to play naga. Either you get rad fast, or you don't get it.

Played well with the items you had though...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Am I the only one here that's actually OK with A going rat?
> 
> The only rat I hate is naga siren rat. Everytime I see a song TP by herself I feel the need punch a kid. But A rarely goes this route so it's fine by me.
> 
> The reason I'm OK with this is I think of dota as a fight between 2 different guys. Without ratting, you are basically watching how 2 guys trying to gym-training it up, and then the bigger guy wins.
> 
> With ratting though, it's like Chinese kungfu. You know you're smaller, you know you can't take head-on fist fights, but you are faster and more agile. Dodge your opponent's attacks and hit on his weak spots whenever he can't react, the stronger person slowly gets crippled and finally loses the game.


Nope, so many rage at it but it's just another strategy, like back door in, on c e upon a time that was seriously frowned on but in pro games if the tournament allowed it, it would happen, nor ice frog has made it eXtra hard to do. I look at rat dota the same was it's a viable strategy, they are I it to win and for them this is the strategy they use, remember this is their job. Now it might mean that fewer ppl watch them/cheer for them, but then that's u p to the corporation to tell them if they want them to change their Play style in which case they prob end up swaping out players.

TL, DR
Any legal strategy in my mind is fine for any team, but it might mean less ppl watch them.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Nope, so many rage at it but it's just another strategy, like back door in, on c e upon a time that was seriously frowned on but in pro games if the tournament allowed it, it would happen, nor ice frog has made it eXtra hard to do. I look at rat dota the same was it's a viable strategy, they are I it to win and for them this is the strategy they use, remember this is their job. Now it might mean that fewer ppl watch them/cheer for them, but then that's u p to the corporation to tell them if they want them to change their Play style in which case they prob end up swaping out players.
> 
> TL, DR
> Any legal strategy in my mind is fine for any team, but it might mean less ppl watch them.


Well look at how IG has beaten DK in the last tourny a while ago, all posturing and rat dota, well, "objective" based dota. When players are that good on each side and onr mistake late game means game over, it's hard not to go rat dota.

Pisses the crap out of me though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Ratting might not be fun to watch, but that doesn't make it easy. Also Naga rat is best rat!
> 
> Also, WHOO CANCERLANCER!
> To be fair, going mana boots, into diffusal and only then building radiance isn't a solid way to play naga. Either you get rad fast, or you don't get it.
> 
> Played well with the items you had though...


Thanks, but you have to understand, I built it based on what the captain asked me to build it as. Otherwise Of course I'd go brown boots into relic. I even told him that let me go radiant side mid so I can flash farm quicker, but he just wouldn't listen. In that case I rather do what a bad leader tells me to do and hope for the best than create a problem and gg fail from the beginning.

The mana boots was simple, nobody on my team went mana boots, 2 supports went tranquil. I had no choice without bottle and not mid.


----------



## 13321G4

You had CM aura though, rather suck it up and save 1k. The Aquilla regen helps a lot too.

I feel like the captain can guide you in item choices, but I wouldn't have built rad after so many other items no matter what he said. Would have just have focused a lot more on fighting and using the huge damage Diffusal+illusions give you.

You'll be flash farming a lot less, but at least your team can then also get some gold.


----------



## connectwise

oooohhhhh yyyeeeahh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> You had CM aura though, rather suck it up and save 1k. The Aquilla regen helps a lot too.
> 
> I feel like the captain can guide you in item choices, but I wouldn't have built rad after so many other items no matter what he said. Would have just have focused a lot more on fighting and using the huge damage Diffusal+illusions give you.
> 
> You'll be flash farming a lot less, but at least your team can then also get some gold.


It's a good suggestion, but at the time I didn't want to upset the team dynamic. At least when we fail we fail together than do my own stuff right away. As for mana regen I really couldn't cut it with brown boots and went mana. Just not enough with diffusal and ring alone.


----------



## evilferret

Depending how late you got the Radiance, might have been the wrong item pick up.

Either go late game or early impact (transitioning into semi). Early impact transition usually skips Radiance since it'll be weak by the time you pick it up.

I'm with RindVT, probably should have focused on getting kills and hope to stabilize the XPM/GPM.

Get Drums or Aquila to help with your Mana issues.

Also Razor might have been right. If your team is behind (which it was the whole game), you don't want to push all the lanes out. Pushed lanes = more dangerous for the rest of your team to farm.

Instead of pushing, maybe gone into their jungle and try to get pick offs while letting the rest of your team get some farm.

Grats on 2.5k MMR!









Harris, I think only us Asians like Rat Dota. We need to start some sort of Kungfu Dota thing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Depending how late you got the Radiance, might have been the wrong item pick up.
> 
> Either go late game or early impact (transitioning into semi). Early impact transition usually skips Radiance since it'll be weak by the time you pick it up.
> 
> I'm with RindVT, probably should have focused on getting kills and hope to stabilize the XPM/GPM.
> 
> Get Drums or Aquila to help with your Mana issues.
> 
> Also Razor might have been right. If your team is behind (which it was the whole game), you don't want to push all the lanes out. Pushed lanes = more dangerous for the rest of your team to farm.
> 
> Instead of pushing, maybe gone into their jungle and try to get pick offs while letting the rest of your team get some farm.
> 
> Grats on 2.5k MMR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris, I think only us Asians like Rat Dota. We need to start some sort of Kungfu Dota thing.


Asians dont really do Rat like A does. I think its just Ratdog.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Asians dont really do Rat like A does. I think its just Ratdog.


+ Once upon a time Asian ratting was nerfed with introduction of BB cooldown.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Depending how late you got the Radiance, might have been the wrong item pick up.
> 
> Either go late game or early impact (transitioning into semi). Early impact transition usually skips Radiance since it'll be weak by the time you pick it up.
> 
> I'm with RindVT, probably should have focused on getting kills and hope to stabilize the XPM/GPM.
> 
> Get Drums or Aquila to help with your Mana issues.
> 
> Also Razor might have been right. If your team is behind (which it was the whole game), you don't want to push all the lanes out. Pushed lanes = more dangerous for the rest of your team to farm.
> 
> Instead of pushing, maybe gone into their jungle and try to get pick offs while letting the rest of your team get some farm.
> 
> Grats on 2.5k MMR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris, I think only us Asians like Rat Dota. We need to start some sort of Kungfu Dota thing.


Actually rat dota was the only way we could get any map control and awareness. With bot i was able to pick off kills and force them back so my teammates farmed our jungle. My illusions were pushing top lane dire side while farming their jungle. TBH I really don't know I should've done differently. Because Razor lost mid, Brew offlane weren't getting any farm. So the only way we could pull back was if I can man fight, but just can't vs mobility of qop, aoe stun from warlock.

What item should I be going after ring diffusal in that game? We were getting wiped 5v5 easy. There's really no follow up dmg after song, and there weren't any bkb on my team at the time against their mag based cc and dmg. If in Naga games I'm forced to go ring drums diffusal etc, what should next item be? Only generic thing I can think of is going bkb and go for pick offs, but what else is there?

When I go mid carry naga my win rate is very high, (since I have few compared to support naga). But the only build I know is relic manta heart naga that allows me to flash farm enemy jungle and starve them out.


----------



## Toxsick

EG man


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Actually rat dota was the only way we could get any map control and awareness. With bot i was able to pick off kills and force them back so my teammates farmed our jungle. My illusions were pushing top lane dire side while farming their jungle. TBH I really don't know I should've done differently. Because Razor lost mid, Brew offlane weren't getting any farm. So the only way we could pull back was if I can man fight, but just can't vs mobility of qop, aoe stun from warlock.
> 
> What item should I be going after ring diffusal in that game? We were getting wiped 5v5 easy. There's really no follow up dmg after song, and there weren't any bkb on my team at the time against their mag based cc and dmg. If in Naga games I'm forced to go ring drums diffusal etc, what should next item be? Only generic thing I can think of is going bkb and go for pick offs, but what else is there?
> 
> When I go mid carry naga my win rate is very high, (since I have few compared to support naga). But the only build I know is relic manta heart naga that allows me to flash farm enemy jungle and starve them out.


You could have been more active before BoT or other late game items.

Personally I would have abandoned bot and given it to Brew and tried to gank mid. If you lose your mid, you're in for a bad time.

We already forgot about Meracle's rat Naga/Morph?


----------



## 13321G4

Makes me want to get good at TA...

RTZ:

What

A

Player


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Makes me want to get good at TA...
> 
> RTZ:
> 
> What
> 
> A
> 
> Player


Yeah is he pretty good. My favorite player right now. I always favor player that stream in Twitch. Used to really like iceiceice but now i dont care.


----------



## Jim888

so...I just went into client and apparently the last update they added the takeover feature...yessss and the timer bar is now in the correct place!

thank you valve!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> EG man


EG MAN EG OH EG


----------



## Ramzinho

GG WP.. respect to IG.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

EG just not prepared for IG draft. Also they played a lot more games today which really sucks. IG had time to observe.


----------



## scooter.jay

wow 22-0


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> EG MAN EG OH EG


EG men

RIP USA.


----------



## jellybeans69

#rekt


----------



## ZealotKi11er

IG wanted the glory hard. They just lost Ti4. Showing Ti hands for 80K..


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> IG wanted the glory hard. They just lost Ti4. Showing Ti hands for 80K..


Well.. i've to say i don't think so.. the last draft is so unconventional and it will hardly occur again. On the other hand. as much as i hate EG but this will take the heat OFF them in TI4.

Not to mention that there are like 4 teams that are still have lots under their sleeves. DK empire Navi and Alliance just can't be ruled out of the competition.

This international will be like so hard on all the teams and will not be an easy task for the winner by any means .


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Well.. i've to say i don't think so.. the last draft is so unconventional and it will hardly occur again. On the other hand. as much as i hate EG but this will take the heat OFF them in TI4.
> 
> Not to mention that there are like 4 teams that are still have lots under their sleeves. DK empire Navi and Alliance just can't be ruled out of the competition.
> 
> This international will be like so hard on all the teams and will not be an easy task for the winner by any means .


EG just has not played East much. Last year both Navi and A played in China and both won and ended up going in finals in Ti3. I hope Chinese teams take out each other in Ti4.


----------



## redalert

After all of these LAN tourneys TI4 is gonna come down to DK, Newbee, EG, iG . I dont see anyone else with a chance to win it. Unless Navi, Alliance, Empire Fnatic, C9 and VG have an amazing run in the groupstages and finish top 2 dont see any of them higher than 4th- 5th place. Good luck to anyone trying to pick the order for top 6 for the compendium. TI4 is hell of alot more wide open compared to TI3.


----------



## 13321G4

[A]'s drafts against iG were so wonky. I've seen them try picking up safe lane carry silencer once before and I believe they got rekt then as well.

Alliance has revealed that Natures Prophet is a must ban against them, and that they are bringing back the IO hype. If any team didn't show their all it was Alliance.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Can we have a poll for top 5 teams so we can make a wise decision for the finalist.


----------



## redalert

http://strawpoll.me/2016123


----------



## sebkow

in no order

DK
IG
EG
NAVI
Alliance
C9


----------



## Toxsick

DK
NEWBE
Navi
EG
Alliance.


----------



## HarrisLam

DK
IG
Navi
Alliance
EG

(6th pick not too sure, C9 / newbee, but I honestly believe Empire has a chance)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> EG just not prepared for IG draft. Also they played a lot more games today which really sucks. IG had time to observe.


I think it was more about EG themselves not trained well enough for the wisp tony combo. They got SO shut down and achieved literally nothing. They also did not seem to know what to do even if they catch one hero walking around.

If you are doing 3 surround 1 with tony double nuke and the opposing hero did not die, somethings very wrong.


----------



## connectwise

In 3rd game fnatic vs EG, what on earth happened? How di
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> wow 22-0


Really makes me wish they didn't pick them up and left them at the airport, IG that is.

I wonder, maybe fnatic may match up better vs DK and IK with their group fight and unortho strats.


----------



## Ramzinho

newbee are a power that shouldn't be underetstimated


----------



## redalert




----------



## jellybeans69

Ember got totaly #rekt mid by me (Ursa)
http://dotabuff.com/matches/750962575







easiest game of mah life


----------



## connectwise

I just got a compendium. All these player cards and pink points stuff was stifling my inventory to the point I just got fed up and wanted to get rid of them. Now that I got a compendium, I'm absolutely clueless on what's going on with everything. What's the point of all these player cards? Why do I have multiples and what do I do with them?


----------



## 13321G4

You just use em all.

The pink points stuff just gives you levels. Moar Levels Moar Presents Moar Rarez

In the team lists in the copendium, every player card used will pop up next to the player. Once you have 1 of each member of a team you get a gem. This gem will upgrade once you have 5 of each member, and once more at 10 each.

Now what you should do with the gem I'm not sure, I'm pretty sure it counts how many times you watch that team. (Either on stream (if you link your steam account to twitch) or in-game.) You can probably socket it and I think you get rewards or something.

Welcome to the compendium masterrace btw.


----------



## evilferret

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/29k664/sun_tzus_the_art_of_war_and_how_it_applies_to/

"If your opponent is temperamental, seek to irritate him."

"If your opponent is of choleric temper, seek to irritate him."

I guess Sun was right about badmouthing the enemy team.

OMG Sun = Sun Tzu!


----------



## connectwise

Yup. I've used art of war a lot in gaming and in life. Also, I've practice eight diagram palm of chinese kung fu and it takes A LOT from art of war. So smart,

So smart.

Stop drink.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/29k664/sun_tzus_the_art_of_war_and_how_it_applies_to/
> 
> "If your opponent is temperamental, seek to irritate him."
> 
> "If your opponent is of choleric temper, seek to irritate him."
> 
> I guess Sun was right about badmouthing the enemy team.
> 
> OMG Sun = Sun Tzu!


How else you think China is a DOTA 2 powerhouse, they studied Sun Tzu and ever other famous Chinese strategist = many of those ideas are even taught at West Point!









I recommend any semi-pro and pro DOTA teams to read up on it.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Does anyone know what to do with doubles of the lockbox rare bundles or extra lockboxes ? ... ... are they worth anything or should I just open them all for S***S and giggles


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Does anyone know what to do with doubles of the lockbox rare bundles or extra lockboxes ? ... ... are they worth anything or should I just open them all for S***S and giggles


These boxes? http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Lockless_Luckbox


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Does anyone know what to do with doubles of the lockbox rare bundles or extra lockboxes ? ... ... are they worth anything or should I just open them all for S***S and giggles


I think you should always open them as soon as you can.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/29k664/sun_tzus_the_art_of_war_and_how_it_applies_to/
> 
> "If your opponent is temperamental, seek to irritate him."
> 
> "If your opponent is of choleric temper, seek to irritate him."
> 
> I guess Sun was right about badmouthing the enemy team.
> 
> OMG Sun = Sun Tzu!


That's why there's so many trolls lurking in online games, they all follow the art of war!


----------



## WALSRU

Siractionslacks is Sun Tzu!!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> That's why there's so many trolls lurking in online games, they all follow the art of war!


Clearly they didn't read the rest of the book.

Unless they at war with themselves...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yup. I've used art of war a lot in gaming and in life. Also, I've practice eight diagram palm of chinese kung fu and it takes A LOT from art of war. So smart,
> 
> So smart.
> 
> Stop drink.


What if I want to do Zui Quan?

Are you learning traditional or Wushu (tournament) forms?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Siractionslacks is Sun Tzu!!


LOL when I saw that video, I kind of thought of Sun Tzu too...


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> These boxes? http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Lockless_Luckbox


Not those ones else I would be happy. I am talking about the Immortal Luckbox from getting compendium levels. I have doubles of most of the immortal items and now I have something like 6 more luckboxes with the same set of items.

Was hoping to get one of the legendary sets when I hit lvl 199 but I'm guessing they haven't released yet


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yup. I've used art of war a lot in gaming and in life. Also, I've practice eight diagram palm of chinese kung fu and it takes A LOT from art of war. So smart,
> 
> So smart.
> 
> Stop drink.


eight diagram palm???

Oh man if I randomly guessed it right I will be SO LMAO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> What if I want to do Zui Quan?
> 
> Are you learning traditional or Wushu (tournament) forms?


Bromance of the 3kingdoms?

Nah man that's ghey pr0m....


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> How else you think China is a DOTA 2 powerhouse, they studied Sun Tzu and ever other famous Chinese strategist = many of those ideas are even taught at West Point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend any semi-pro and pro DOTA teams to read up on it.


Most of that book is still used today...Actually.

I keep a copy in my nightstand -- For reals. (I've actually had it since high school)


----------



## scooter.jay

I have the art of war on my kindle app lol


----------



## Masked

So, I've started playing Captain's draft and it's a world of difference from all pick.

Had some horrible all-pick games this past week...Like, purposefully feeding, definitely some 12 y/o's...Just got so bad I removed all pick from my selection.

Wanted to give Undying a shot because I've actually never played him -- AWESOME hero...Definitely my new favorite...BEASTLY is an understatement.

I'm really for the 6-9 month MMR reset, though -- Would make life so much better and allow people to keep their main accounts...


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm really for the 6-9 month MMR reset, though -- Would make life so much better and allow people to keep their main accounts...


No no no that would be bring to many issues, i'm in however for what has HoN done several times - compression of MMR closer to middle of curve once in a while. In Dota 2 case it probably would be closer to 3k both people under and over that limit.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> No no no that would be bring to many issues, i'm in however for what has HoN done several times - compression of MMR closer to middle of curve once in a while. In Dota 2 case it probably would be closer to 3k both people under and over that limit.


How would that bring too many issues?

I've been playing since beta...Like day 1 of beta...I've never reset my account...When I finally got back into DOTA I sucked, lost a lot...But, I don't reset my account, I am who I am...No alternate accounts...Just mine.

I have a 40% win percentage...Most of that is from when I started, I was a baddy. Took about 100 games to really get the hang of what I SHOULD be doing opposed to what I was doing...

When ranked released - I was placed at 2000+ MMR...And have since PLUMMETED.

I kept a record of my W/L since going ranked and all of my losses with the exception of 4/5 bad games come at the hands of others...And the vast majority of those are trolls.

Went from 2100 --> 1500. 4 or 5 of those losses were my fault.

My ranked win % is about 60%...and I keep getting better.

The only way I can crawl out of that hole is to play support 100% of the time...Which, I refuse to do...So I hover between 1600-1800.

You'll find that the vast majority of people placed in 2000-3000 are stuck in the same situation...

Read the DOTA forums sometime...Over 60% of the game, is stuck sub 3000...Not because they deserve to be...But, because they get trolled.

So, a MMR reset would actually be the best thing for DOTA in general...And a stricter report system...

Reporting people for just being bad or having a bad game is really stupid...Reporting people for actually trolling and being abusive, is absolutely necessary...Which is what they've finally addressed with the new feedback system but, it could still be better.


----------



## jellybeans69

What issues imagine the trolling if every game of half-decent people who be infested with < 3000 mmr players. Trolling , name calling, cyka, flaming would be double of what it is now. The MMR compression of bringing both ends closer fixes the MMR inflation and partially fixes your own problem. From what i've seen people do in < 3000 mmr games 90% of time it's their fault (very aparant mistakes especially if you create new account)

I could ogre magi mid for all i care in those games and win much more than 50-60% even with players trolling/being bad.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> What issues imagine the trolling if every game of half-decent people who be infested with < 3000 mmr players. Trolling , name calling, cyka, flaming would be double of what it is now. The MMR compression of bringing both ends closer fixes the MMR inflation and partially fixes your own problem. From what i've seen people do in < 3000 mmr games 90% of time it's their fault (very aparant mistakes especially if you create new account)
> 
> I could ogre magi mid for all i care in those games and win much more than 50-60% even with players trolling/being bad.


People generally make new accounts because they made too many mistakes on their original accounts -- Most of those people are 2000-3000.

There's an incredible amount of trolling that takes place 0-2000.

If DOTA is supposed to be a game about getting better...Than how is constant trolling in that bracket, over 80% of the time, conducive to anyone actually getting better?

Your answer is: It's not because there's no handicap.

MMR was created to rank you in a ranking so that you could get better...But, you can't get better because the vast majority of those games are trolled, HARD. - It's also been proven that even carries can't save most of those games.

Which means, unless you're willing to play support 100% of the time, you're not leaving that bracket -- Which has been demonstrated OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN.

I don't want to play support 100% of the time because I feel that I shouldn't have to...I WANT to play Undying. I WANT to play Earthshaker. I WANT to play Sven.

Locking people into a role because that's the only role by which they can climb out of the trenches, helps absolutely nobody.

Reset MMR BUT, change how the feedback/report system works, SLIGHTLY...Punish REAL TROLLS and not people "playing badly" and you'll actually have a very good system...One that not only works for EVERYONE but, the MMR reset would actually encourage people to play better and not troll.

Right now there's no incentive not to troll...Reporting doesn't work unless you racially slander...People report other people for playing badly, which helps nobody...And it's a cycle of ******ation that's going to continue until it's reset...Seriously.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Which means, unless you're willing to play support 100% of the time, you're not leaving that bracket -- Which has been demonstrated OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN.


Statistics statistics statistics. The more games you play the more accurate the data. Point is you will get same amount of trolls same amount of times in your teams as your enemy will so deciding factor in end of things is you/your plays. Due to our nature we mostly remember only bad games.

I've had a really good friend do an experiment playing support only and carry/gankers only and every time he got up to his real mmr from really low one. I haven't played really low mmr games for quite a while but i doubt anything has changed people in general(not everyone exceptions can happen and very very bad luck happens too but it's very rare). I'd love to have a 1000-2000 mmr for a spin test once i complete my rig as i have no pc at home due to faulty x79 mobo i got =[

I have played badly occasionaly in my 4k mmr and have been reported by whole teams yet i have not been punished in any way in low-mmr or anything a single time. Sure there probably are some flaws in it but i haven't had any effects in regards to that.

0-1500 itself is strange bracket i believe there are many people that intentionaly drop that low for examperiments/trolling etc.


----------



## evilferret

If you think you're better than your current main MMR just make an alt.

If you really think your main MMR is effed, just make an alt.

When did supports get all the MMR love?

I remember when people were saying only mid or carries could get out of the trenches.


----------



## jellybeans69

First 1-3 games on alts are usually so demoralizing for me for all i care i can build armlet / radiance lich in them and it'll still be an easy win. It feels like first 1-2 games you're always thrown into something like 500-2000 bracket


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you think you're better than your current main MMR just make an alt.
> 
> If you really think your main MMR is effed, just make an alt.
> 
> When did supports get all the MMR love?
> 
> I remember when people were saying only mid or carries could get out of the trenches.


I'm not interested in making an alt - To be honest, I shouldn't have to.

My point is that in a system designed to increase skill and make one better, which is apparently why the MMR system exists, in it's current capacity it fails because of trolling.

Were reporting made better which would only take a few tweaks and MMR were reset, you'd literally erase the vast majority of the trolling, overnight.

In fact, you'd stabilize the trenches instantaneously and then there'd be no need for an alt.

MMR isn't done by individual, anymore -- The team takes the hit regardless of individual score (which was changed recently)...So even if I'm 20-3-20...I'm still losing 25 mmr because my team is too stupid to stop the SS/Pugna combo tower/barrack raping us every 2 minutes...And god forbid that SS get's a RO...Then it's just game over.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> First 1-3 games on alts are usually so demoralizing for me for all i care i can build armlet / radiance lich in them and it'll still be an easy win. It feels like first 1-2 games you're always thrown into something like 500-2000 bracket


Gotta stomp to get ranked higher!

Armlet/Radiance Lich legit for farming sub 2k MMR!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm not interested in making an alt - To be honest, I shouldn't have to.
> 
> My point is that in a system designed to increase skill and make one better, which is apparently why the MMR system exists, in it's current capacity it fails because of trolling.
> 
> Were reporting made better which would only take a few tweaks and MMR were reset, you'd literally erase the vast majority of the trolling, overnight.
> 
> In fact, you'd stabilize the trenches instantaneously and then there'd be no need for an alt.
> 
> MMR isn't done by individual, anymore -- The team takes the hit regardless of individual score (which was changed recently)...So even if I'm 20-3-20...I'm still losing 25 mmr because my team is too stupid to stop the SS/Pugna combo tower/barrack raping us every 2 minutes...And god forbid that SS get's a RO...Then it's just game over.


You always lost MMR when your team lost. Didn't matter if you were 99-0-99 if you lost ancients.

Implementing a "better" reporting issue isn't feasible because you're relying on the same people who are trolling to make it "better". We already saw abuse of the reporting system which is why the current version is neutered.

The MMR system isn't there to make you better. It's supposed to give you up to "fair" matchups. If you get worse, it'll rank you to worse players to make "fair" games.


----------



## WALSRU

Armlet / MoM Lich is actually shockingly good offlane lol. Kite all day!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> DK
> IG
> Navi
> Alliance
> EG
> 
> (6th pick not too sure, C9 / newbee, but I honestly believe Empire has a chance)
> I think it was more about EG themselves not trained well enough for the wisp tony combo. They got SO shut down and achieved literally nothing. They also did not seem to know what to do even if they catch one hero walking around.
> 
> If you are doing 3 surround 1 with tony double nuke and the opposing hero did not die, somethings very wrong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Gotta stomp to get ranked higher!
> 
> Armlet/Radiance Lich legit for farming sub 2k MMR!
> You always lost MMR when your team lost. Didn't matter if you were 99-0-99 if you lost ancients.
> 
> Implementing a "better" reporting issue isn't feasible because you're relying on the same people who are trolling to make it "better". We already saw abuse of the reporting system which is why the current version is neutered.
> 
> The MMR system isn't there to make you better. It's supposed to give you up to "fair" matchups. If you get worse, it'll rank you to worse players to make "fair" games.


Here is the thing. If 4K MMR player plays with 2K MMR account this is what will happen. He will play the game and most likely win because he is a better player then 2K MMR. If for some reason the team still sucks so bad and losses the game stats still count. Next time isted of getting paired with 2K MMR they will pair you with 2.5-3K MMR players. Doing so your team will have 4 other 3K MMR players while the other team in order to keep balance will have 2.8K MMR player so you get to play with better teammates. This way you can keep going up and up until you stop. If you are not moving you are in the right place.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here is the thing. If 4K MMR player plays with 2K MMR account this is what will happen. He will play the game and most likely win because he is a better player then 2K MMR. If for some reason the team still sucks so bad and losses the game stats still count. Next time isted of getting paired with 2K MMR they will pair you with 2.5-3K MMR players. Doing so your team will have 4 other 3K MMR players while the other team in order to keep balance will have 2.8K MMR player so you get to play with better teammates. This way you can keep going up and up until you stop. If you are not moving you are in the right place.


I can confirm this is true - I'm about 3300MMR and sometime I que some games with Scooter.jay, whom at the time was in the 2KMMR, we stomped and I think we only lost one game the whole time we played together... each win I get about 25pts+ MMR...oh, and most of the time I play support.

EDIT: But after that 1 lost - the next game we totally stomped because we played against some 1K MMR players... still got 25pts MMR from the win. Thought would get less points...









Too bad he is in a different time Zone otherwise I would que with him just to farm MMR...









If you have two competient players (at least one damage dealer and one support), you will most likely win games... even if your team mates feed, at that MMR level the opposing team will feed or make just the same if not more mistakes for you to come back and win. there were more than a few that scooter and I were the only ones that spoke english.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I can confirm this is true - I'm about 3300MMR and sometime I que some games with Scooter.jay, whom at the time was in the 2KMMR, we stomped and I think we only lost one game the whole time we played together... each win I get about 25pts+ MMR...oh, and most of the time I play support.
> 
> Too bad he is in a different time Zone otherwise I would que with him just to farm MMR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have two competient players (at least one damage dealer and one support), you will most likely win games... even if your team mates feed, at that MMR level the opposing team will feed or make just the same if not more mistakes for you to come back and win. there were more than a few that scooter and I were the only ones that spoke english.


I don't think Zealot is talking about stacking and abusing MMR ranges.

"If for some reason the team still sucks so bad and losses the game stats still count. Next time isted of getting paired with 2K MMR they will pair you with 2.5-3K MMR players."










Time to lose!

Zealot not sure what point you're trying to make. I doubt a 4k and 2k player will ever play on the same team without stacking or one of the teams trying to abuse MMR ranges.


----------



## KellyKelly

I wish they could keep people like me, main account 2k wins 51% win rate (4,5k mmr for people who care), away from people with 30 wins in ranked. Sorry but I do not see how its fear that when I play solo or que 2,3 in a party, why I have to get people with 30-50 wins (tbh I do not care if you have a main of 6k or think u should have higher, still do not want you on my team). I would like a Wins/Matches played requirement or a hours played requirement. Obviously doing this in way that does limit the searches to much, but a lot of people have over 500win/matches.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> I wish they could keep people like me, main account 2k wins 51% win rate (4,5k mmr for people who care), away from people with 30 wins in ranked. Sorry but I do not see how its fear that when I play solo or que 2,3 in a party, why I have to get people with 30-50 wins (tbh I do not care if you have a main of 6k or think u should have higher, still do not want you on my team). I would like a Wins/Matches played requirement or a hours played requirement. Obviously doing this in way that does limit the searches to much, but a lot of people have over 500win/matches.


This happens in unranked too, i dont mind too much, most of the time i try to educate them if they communicate, but in ranked it would piss me off to loose because of someone with 30 wins...








Also smurf accounts are rally popular because everyone thinks they are stuck in the mmr trenches, some of them might be smurfs that stomp the first games and then go to the high skill bracet.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I don't think Zealot is talking about stacking and abusing MMR ranges.


Another thing HoN has done better than dota. If disparity between players is too big in team top player is usually at max +0.5/-1 to 2 points instead of getting whole 25 like here in dota as example queing with scooter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> I wish they could keep people like me, main account 2k wins 51% win rate (4,5k mmr for people who care), away from people with 30 wins in ranked. Sorry but I do not see how its fear that when I play solo or que 2,3 in a party, why I have to get people with 30-50 wins (tbh I do not care if you have a main of 6k or think u should have higher, still do not want you on my team). I would like a Wins/Matches played requirement or a hours played requirement. Obviously doing this in way that does limit the searches to much, but a lot of people have over 500win/matches.


Remove the level requirement make it mandatory 150-200 games played before ranked imo would be best. More volume better accuracy


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> This happens in unranked too, i dont mind too much, most of the time i try to educate them if they communicate, but in ranked it would piss me off to loose because of someone with 30 wins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also smurf accounts are rally popular because everyone thinks they are stuck in the mmr trenches, some of them might be smurfs that stomp the first games and then go to the high skill bracet.


In unranked I do not care either cause I am playing to try something out or just to have fun with some new friends or friends new to dota, but In ranked I actually wanna get carried for once and maintain my 51%w/r, instead of playing the 4-1-10 Chen or the 8-2-14 VS and still get crushed. I am not blaming the new accounts, but they just do not give a rare if they do bad, cause its a smurf or cause they did not get to play mid, but I do cause I have over 5k hours my account. Not saying I am better than my mmr either, but please matches me with people who care about their accounts most people who I meet are like "what evs ill just make a new account, cause KK you aint playing mid, you have Chen as Most played LOL u cant go Mid!" Thats why I id rather play unranked, scrims inhouses TMMS and what not.


----------



## scooter.jay

Consistently mentioned as noob benchmark doh







As i have said before i did go as low as 1350mmr that was hell but i have got out of it playing mainly support although i play carry sometimes. Got as high as 2.5k but now at 2259. I torture myself playing all pick solo Russian mode but i know a lot of people who wont play solo especially all pick. Most people wont play ranked unless they are a 5 stack. The trouble is when people say you just have to get better they are right









I play a lot of games with 4k+ and 5k+ players so believe me i know i need to get better but i am so however fast or slow that is i am moving forward. Guys add me whatever your mmr is and we can play together it's fun and that should be the most important thing.

I would agree that wins/hrs played would make matchmaking better but it is what it is and i have to beat it


----------



## jellybeans69

Meh i play solo all the time and instantly random and play w/e i get it's not as bad as people claim it to be at times sure you get badies/trolls at times but enemy teams also do. I'd rather play solo more often than with two known mates (i just hate to remind stuff like pulling/stacking before pulling if you dont want to push the lane etc to them, not doing anything on lane as support etc).


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Meh i play solo all the time and instantly random and play w/e i get it's not as bad as people claim it to be at times sure you get badies/trolls at times but enemy teams also do. I'd rather play solo more often than with two known mates (i just hate to remind stuff like pulling/stacking before pulling if you dont want to push the lane etc to them, not doing anything on lane as support etc).


I will admit you can play any hero well from what i have seen







Random ftw lol


----------



## jellybeans69

I'm more of a carry player though as long as my lane-mate isn't d-k and all support duties aren't singlehandedly on me i'll do my best to support even that's not my thing in general.

+800 gold is sometimes really helpful - random melee , shield/quelling + regen is just too good to pass


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I can confirm this is true - I'm about 3300MMR and sometime I que some games with Scooter.jay, whom at the time was in the 2KMMR, we stomped and I think we only lost one game the whole time we played together... each win I get about 25pts+ MMR...oh, and most of the time I play support.
> 
> EDIT: But after that 1 lost - the next game we totally stomped because we played against some 1K MMR players... still got 25pts MMR from the win. Thought would get less points...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he is in a different time Zone otherwise I would que with him just to farm MMR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have two competient players (at least one damage dealer and one support), you will most likely win games... even if your team mates feed, at that MMR level the opposing team will feed or make just the same if not more mistakes for you to come back and win. there were more than a few that scooter and I were the only ones that spoke english.


To prove a point played with nix this morning 3 Russian 11 year old tbd's on our team i am not kidding lol. The other team should have been better players but no lol. They got rekt









http://dotabuff.com/matches/755464441


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Consistently mentioned as noob benchmark doh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i have said before i did go as low as 1350mmr that was hell but i have got out of it playing mainly support although i play carry sometimes. Got as high as 2.5k but now at 2259. I torture myself playing all pick solo Russian mode but i know a lot of people who wont play solo especially all pick. Most people wont play ranked unless they are a 5 stack. The trouble is when people say you just have to get better they are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play a lot of games with 4k+ and 5k+ players so believe me i know i need to get better but i am so however fast or slow that is i am moving forward. Guys add me whatever your mmr is and we can play together it's fun and that should be the most important thing.
> 
> I would agree that wins/hrs played would make matchmaking better but it is what it is and i have to beat it


I think you should move towards captains mode.

Once you become a good captain and learn to counter, even as support your games will become more enjoyable. You have to out play the other team somewhere. Maybe you don't get carrys but when youre support on a captains mode, in a well coordinated team, your counterpicks will still win out.

I just can't stand all picks anymore.


----------



## jellybeans69

One thing about CD/CM they are often played by smurfs who stomp them + longer queue times for obvious reasons


----------



## connectwise

Kotl relocate trolling:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/29pzrr/this_just_happened_to_me_in_a_pub_by_far_the/


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I think you should move towards captains mode.
> 
> Once you become a good captain and learn to counter, even as support your games will become more enjoyable. You have to out play the other team somewhere. Maybe you don't get carrys but when youre support on a captains mode, in a well coordinated team, your counterpicks will still win out.
> 
> I just can't stand all picks anymore.


it's mainly solo queue we are talking about though. Even in games with friends, unless you are with at least 3 friends, captains mode with the captain deciding everything for the team simply isn't going to work. Communication can solve part of the problem but there's never enough time to resolve everything.

Picking heros that those players can play >> counterpicking to heros that your teammates "kind of" know how to play
(of course, if each player in your team is capable in playing a decent range of heros in the certain role he's assigned to, this would not be a problem, but again, a bit too much to ask for in pub queues)

Captains mode imo is worse than all pick when :
- you dont get to be captain and your captain does stupid picks
- you get to be captain and (at least one of) your teammates dont say anything about what they want
- you get to be captain and your teammates tell you what they want, but the overall lineup of their suggestions is ridiculous (3 hard carries, 3 mids, etc)
- you get to be captain and your teammates tell you what they want, but some of them can play multiple heros in your picks and end up fighting over the picks

And I haven't even mentioned any situations where your teammates suck. All the above situations account for at least 80% of my CM games, and I barely won any of them.

*Edit PS : I COMPLETELY agree with Jelly's opinion on smurf playing captains mode. I've seen so many players on the other side being overwhelmingly better than me*


----------



## Toxsick

russians should get locked out. not even funny. ruining the games.


----------



## connectwise

Game needs region lock, NOW. Russians, philipinos etc... man oh man...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it's mainly solo queue we are talking about though. Even in games with friends, unless you are with at least 3 friends, captains mode with the captain deciding everything for the team simply isn't going to work. Communication can solve part of the problem but there's never enough time to resolve everything.
> 
> Picking heros that those players can play >> counterpicking to heros that your teammates "kind of" know how to play
> (of course, if each player in your team is capable in playing a decent range of heros in the certain role he's assigned to, this would not be a problem, but again, a bit too much to ask for in pub queues)
> 
> Captains mode imo is worse than all pick when :
> - you dont get to be captain and your captain does stupid picks
> - you get to be captain and (at least one of) your teammates dont say anything about what they want
> - you get to be captain and your teammates tell you what they want, but the overall lineup of their suggestions is ridiculous (3 hard carries, 3 mids, etc)
> - you get to be captain and your teammates tell you what they want, but some of them can play multiple heros in your picks and end up fighting over the picks
> 
> And I haven't even mentioned any situations where your teammates suck. All the above situations account for at least 80% of my CM games, and I barely won any of them.
> 
> *Edit PS : I COMPLETELY agree with Jelly's opinion on smurf playing captains mode. I've seen so many players on the other side being overwhelmingly better than me*


Well, yes and no.

I spam to become the captain, every time. My win rate as captain, and even not captain, but cap mode is much higher than all pick. Definitely, if your teammates are russian or don't know how to play certain heroes, it makes the game really bad. But if you're better captain than theirs, and can really counter them, it's the best way to improve mmr, imo. I also have more leadership com just because I order ppl around from the get go just to make sure we don't lose.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> russians should get locked out. not even funny. ruining the games.


I meet quite enough of decent russians in my games


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Game needs region lock, NOW. Russians, philipinos etc... man oh man...
> Well, yes and no.
> 
> I spam to become the captain, every time. My win rate as captain, and even not captain, but cap mode is much higher than all pick. Definitely, if your teammates are russian or don't know how to play certain heroes, it makes the game really bad. But if you're better captain than theirs, and can really counter them, it's the best way to improve mmr, imo. I also have more leadership com just because I order ppl around from the get go just to make sure we don't lose.


I'm glad it's working out for you. Not going too well for me though.

Also, you might win more in CM than you do in AP, and it's a good way to improve MMR, I'm not so sure if it's a good way to improve actual gameplay skills. By counterpicking, you are seeking a natural advantage over your opponent. While avoiding being counterpicked is imo something one needs to learn, slowly getting used to counterpicking against others is what seems to me a dangerous path to walk.


----------



## connectwise

Well it's not about improving skill atm. There's not much skill I can improve by playing ppl much worse than me. My friends who are higher mmr all say that if I recalibrated now I'd be at least 3500, while I'm still stuck playing ppl 2k. All pick just doesn't work for me, because my team has a very high chance of being counter picked b/c they're just so dumb. SF mid just got ganked 8 times by pudge before we even finished lanening phase. Safelane carry weaver did nothing. No matter what, I just can't carry all these bad players, and this only happens in all pick in my experience. In captains, there's a lot more teamwork.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Well it's not about improving skill atm. There's not much skill I can improve by playing ppl much worse than me. My friends who are higher mmr all say that if I recalibrated now I'd be at least 3500, while I'm still stuck playing ppl 2k. All pick just doesn't work for me, because my team has a very high chance of being counter picked b/c they're just so dumb. SF mid just got ganked 8 times by pudge before we even finished lanening phase. Safelane carry weaver did nothing. No matter what, I just can't carry all these bad players, and this only happens in all pick in my experience. In captains, there's a lot more teamwork.


You have 3 options:

- Play a support and smokegank lanes before they do
- Play an offlane if you're really good. 3500 MMR players should decimate 2k players in a 3v1 on an offlane
- Play a mid, win your lane, and win the other lanes by ganking with a mobile hero, like Q/W Invoker, QoP, Storm Spirit, etc.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> To prove a point played with nix this morning 3 Russian 11 year old tbd's on our team i am not kidding lol. The other team should have been better players but no lol. They got rekt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/755464441


In that game, me and scooter qued in together and our teamates was a 3 stack of russian kids. We both asked the Mirana if she wanted to solo offlane and he didn't say anything - until Scooter went to support him he started swearing inRussian at Scooter until he let Mirana solo. The Nature's Profit was just cliff farming, died to jungle creeps and didn't even help gank. The Mirana eventually abandon's her lane after dying to Ember and went to our lane. Our invoker was bad - when he finally hit one with Sunstrike he kept bragging he was Iceiceice... what won us the game was Scooter's lich getting his Aghs. Also the meepo kept coming after me himself sometimes with his buddies when my ulti was off cool down - I just ulti and stun then Scooter lets the beach ball fly.

It was a fun game hearing all the banter - scooter and I was using the steam VOIP so they couldn't hear us laughing.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> I wish they could keep people like me, main account 2k wins 51% win rate (4,5k mmr for people who care), away from people with 30 wins in ranked. Sorry but I do not see how its fear that when I play solo or que 2,3 in a party, why I have to get people with 30-50 wins (tbh I do not care if you have a main of 6k or think u should have higher, still do not want you on my team). I would like a Wins/Matches played requirement or a hours played requirement. Obviously doing this in way that does limit the searches to much, but a lot of people have over 500win/matches.


Same. I saw a player who was *21-73 and was 4.5k* mmr at the end of my match that was the worst so far ive seen a lot of 40-45% winrate sub100 win players but never that bad . But the other problem is then you've got smurfs who will dominate in lower tier games. Unless you lock them out of ranked matches until after a certain # of games. I get a lot of sub100 win players with terrible records and in the same mmr around 4600, and it's really irritating b/c it's an auto-lose.

Time of day and server affects MMR range in teams as well. On USW I regularly get a range of 500-800 MMR, and on USE it will get that high if i play late into the night, but during peak hours MMR will be within 100-200 of each other.


----------



## redalert

Only days away now until TI4









TI4 schedule http://dota2.cyborgmatt.com/prizetracker/ti4-info#tab_playoffsZA Games are starting 3 hours earlier compared to TI3


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Same. I saw a player who was *21-73 and was 4.5k* mmr at the end of my match that was the worst so far ive seen a lot of 40-45% winrate sub100 win players but never that bad . But the other problem is then you've got smurfs who will dominate in lower tier games. Unless you lock them out of ranked matches until after a certain # of games. I get a lot of sub100 win players with terrible records and in the same mmr around 4600, and it's really irritating b/c it's an auto-lose.
> 
> Time of day and server affects MMR range in teams as well. On USW I regularly get a range of 500-800 MMR, and on USE it will get that high if i play late into the night, but during peak hours MMR will be within 100-200 of each other.


Could be a boosted account.

I wish I had alts on throw away emails. The market for boosted accounts is ridiculous.

I run into more bots in CM/CD. Makes sense since botters/MMR farmers want to queue up in the smallest player pool.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/29qfgy/top_eu_mmr_player_is_cheating/

Seems people abusing it more than I thought.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only days away now until TI4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TI4 schedule http://dota2.cyborgmatt.com/prizetracker/ti4-info#tab_playoffsZA Games are starting 3 hours earlier compared to TI3


Thanks for that, I'm so incredibly stoked!! That Xboct Alchemist 1v3 double kills gives me the sickest nerd chills every time. Navi threw that last grand final game though :C


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> You have 3 options:
> 
> - Play a support and smokegank lanes before they do
> - Play an offlane if you're really good. 3500 MMR players should decimate 2k players in a 3v1 on an offlane
> - Play a mid, win your lane, and win the other lanes by ganking with a mobile hero, like Q/W Invoker, QoP, Storm Spirit, etc.


I definitely want to try SS after seeing moonmeander use it on stream. I've tried bot matches with invoker, I'm just not good enough to use all the spells effectively and on time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Same. I saw a player who was *21-73 and was 4.5k* mmr at the end of my match that was the worst so far ive seen a lot of 40-45% winrate sub100 win players but never that bad . But the other problem is then you've got smurfs who will dominate in lower tier games. Unless you lock them out of ranked matches until after a certain # of games. I get a lot of sub100 win players with terrible records and in the same mmr around 4600, and it's really irritating b/c it's an auto-lose.
> 
> Time of day and server affects MMR range in teams as well. On USW I regularly get a range of 500-800 MMR, and on USE it will get that high if i play late into the night, but during peak hours MMR will be within 100-200 of each other.


What's the point to these guys who smurf? Just to troll lower levels?

On reddit there's a top EU guy who's bot feeding on his opposite team so guarantee his wins. Comon....

Since I'm new to dota, question regarding TI, is it always held in seattle? Or does it change locations every year like champs league soccer or nfl super bowl?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I definitely want to try SS after seeing moonmeander use it on stream. I've tried bot matches with invoker, I'm just not good enough to use all the spells effectively and on time.
> What's the point to these guys who smurf? Just to troll lower levels?
> 
> On reddit there's a top EU guy who's bot feeding on his opposite team so guarantee his wins. Comon....
> 
> Since I'm new to dota, question regarding TI, is it always held in seattle? Or does it change locations every year like champs league soccer or nfl super bowl?


First year it was in Germany last 3 in Seattle. I wouldnt expect it to change to a different place other than Seattle makes it alot easier for Valve to organize and run.

http://instagram.com/p/qAX4P7o8qU/


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Could be a boosted account.
> 
> I wish I had alts on throw away emails. The market for boosted accounts is ridiculous.
> 
> I run into more bots in CM/CD. Makes sense since botters/MMR farmers want to queue up in the smallest player pool.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/29qfgy/top_eu_mmr_player_is_cheating/
> 
> Seems people abusing it more than I thought.


the only statistically good games in MM seem to have been the calibration games, and after that 90% losses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I definitely want to try SS after seeing moonmeander use it on stream. I've tried bot matches with invoker, I'm just not good enough to use all the spells effectively and on time.
> What's the point to these guys who smurf? Just to troll lower levels?


I think they just wanted to brag they have a high MM but i mean what's the point if you're nowhere near good enough to stay at that level. Everyone will just report you for playing so terrible and youll just end up in low priority pool forever


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Lots of new chests incoming DD

http://www.dota2.com/store/


----------



## jellybeans69

SS -as in shadow shaman? If yes SS was really great mid in HoN and i see why Moon would try it out in Dota 2


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I definitely want to try SS after seeing moonmeander use it on stream. I've tried bot matches with invoker, I'm just not good enough to use all the spells effectively and on time.


SS isn't really a good mobile hero though. He is fast with Yasha and Shadow Blade (so would other heroes







), but it means he needs items to be mobile. QoP and Q/W Invoker does not, they just need a few levels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Since I'm new to dota, question regarding TI, is it always held in seattle? Or does it change locations every year like champs league soccer or nfl super bowl?


As someone else mentioned, it was held in Germany the first year, but since then it has been in Seattle. I think Benaroya hall the 2nd and the 3rd year, but Key Arena this year.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> SS isn't really a good mobile hero though. He is fast with Yasha and Shadow Blade (so would other heroes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but it means he needs items to be mobile. QoP and Q/W Invoker does not, they just need a few levels.
> As someone else mentioned, it was held in Germany the first year, but since then it has been in Seattle. I think Benaroya hall the 2nd and the 3rd year, but Key Arena this year.


Wait a minute here......I am feeling like everyone is talking about a different SS









If SS is storm then obviously he doesnt need items like that.

If it's shadow shaman, yes he is a very good hero, I have consistently turned disadvantageous early games around just by being support and reaching level 6 before its too late (10-12ish minutes). His ult when everyone is at level 6 is very OP.

The usual mobile item gotten on him by players is blink, though I myself would be more defensive on HP side of things and rush a point booster before I get anything else.

PS : blink and / or force staff is ridiculously good on invoker.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Wait a minute here......I am feeling like everyone is talking about a different SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If SS is storm then obviously he doesnt need items like that.
> 
> If it's shadow shaman, yes he is a very good hero, I have consistently turned disadvantageous early games around just by being support and reaching level 6 before its too late (10-12ish minutes). His ult when everyone is at level 6 is very OP.
> 
> The usual mobile item gotten on him by players is blink, though I myself would be more defensive on HP side of things and rush a point booster before I get anything else.
> 
> PS : blink and / or force staff is ridiculously good on invoker.


Wow yeah I had forgotten about the other SS'es







I confused him with SS from HoN (Soulstealer, Dota's SF). Disregard my earlier post.


----------



## connectwise

We were continuing the theory that storm spirit is a good ganking mid. I never thought storm spirit would need sb or yasha.

In terms of "meta", what's the better lane setup, safelane with 2 supports (3-1-1) that pull jungle or 2-1-2?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> We were continuing the theory that storm spirit is a good ganking mid. I never thought storm spirit would need sb or yasha.
> 
> In terms of "meta", what's the better lane setup, safelane with 2 supports (3-1-1) that pull jungle or 2-1-2?


There is no "better" it's all about situation of enemy setup imo and your teams tactics. Also. There's always possibility of dual mid, but it was more popular in HoN that it has been in dota in past years


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> We were continuing the theory that storm spirit is a good ganking mid. I never thought storm spirit would need sb or yasha.
> 
> In terms of "meta", what's the better lane setup, safelane with 2 supports (3-1-1) that pull jungle or 2-1-2?


There's a few things that's popular now. The standard 3-1-1 with a support puller and a support that stays on lane is almost dying out now, but is still being played in pubs. It's all about securing farm for your carry.

And as mentioned, there's no "best" lineup, it depends on your game plan, the enemy's lineup (or playstyle if you know them), and your own lineup.

2-1-2 is not as used, and is typically pretty bad vs 3-1-1, since with 3 heroes on one lane, they can harass both of you out even more since you don't get the experience advantage, which is typically the point of an offlaner.
Most offlaners just need level 5-7 and they can start roaming. Look at the popular picks at the moment - Tidehunter, Centaur, Clockwork, Enigma, Lich, Prophet, and others.
All these heroes have ultis (e.g. Centaur) and/or abilities (e.g. Enigma stun) that make them dangerous in the early midgame.

2-1-1-1 (jungler) just builds on top of the 3-1-1 setup, but takes it to the next level by maximizing experience gained by the team.
Typically you want a somewhat durable carry and a very good support on the safelane to win over the enemys opposing solo laner. Against a dual lane it's even better, since their offlane won't get an XP advantage, and your jungler can still gank if needed.
A good counter to the 2-1-1-1 setup on an offlane is a solo Timbersaw. He can be both offensive and defensive from level 3-4ish, which allows him to pick up some kills if the players on the lane aren't aware of his burst potential, and even take a visit to the jungle together with a roaming support (or the mid) and kill their jungler.

Speaking of which, I bet Timbersaw is going to be FotM soon


----------



## scooter.jay

Probably the funniest game of dota i have had in a long time







i was done at about 20mins in ready to give up soooo much feed but somehow Atham got his luna going and yolo mid push win ha ha

http://dotabuff.com/matches/757719412


----------



## HarrisLam

anyone interested in trading player cards?

I have a bunch of duplicates and some others I still need


----------



## Atham

Awesome game with Scooter.jay. That was the comeback of the century. The only thing that kept going in my mind was "hell yeah!"


----------



## Bastard Wolf

The new slark set really looks neat.



Eager to see the other items to be released soon, especially all the immortals.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> The new slark set really looks neat.
> 
> 
> 
> Eager to see the other items to be released soon, especially all the immortals.


Kinda copied from tidehunter set tho.

Today I finally played slark 2x, lost both times lol.
Correction, 3 times!

Captains game: http://dotabuff.com/matches/758259673 unfortunate loss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Awesome game with Scooter.jay. That was the comeback of the century. The only thing that kept going in my mind was "hell yeah!"


god damn that axe.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Kinda copied from tidehunter set tho.
> 
> Today I finally played slark 2x, lost both times lol.
> Correction, 3 times!
> 
> Captains game: http://dotabuff.com/matches/758259673 unfortunate loss.
> 
> god damn that axe.


Yeah a bit copied from tide but still it fits Slark pretty well imo. Most of his previous sets were horrible. haha


----------



## redalert

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/dota-2-3rd-july-patch-content-analysis/1100-1843/


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> god damn that axe.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Axe was a beast. Scooter.jay already gave up, which is unnatural for him, as he is the last person to give up in a match.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Anyone here going to TI this year?


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Anyone here going to TI this year?


Can't really afford buying tickets + hotel + plane ticket from norway to seattle.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Can't really afford buying tickets + hotel + plane ticket from norway to seattle.


Yeah same for me (live in French Polynesia) but I was curious if some OCN'ers were going to this event.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Kinda copied from tidehunter set tho.
> 
> Today I finally played slark 2x, lost both times lol.
> Correction, 3 times!
> 
> Captains game: http://dotabuff.com/matches/758259673 unfortunate loss.


Slark is the real shark though. Tide is only a shark-wannabe wearing a hoodie

I like it more when they go the sea monster route with tide, aka sea-toys and accessories he can hold or wear. He should not have much actual outfits


----------



## Bastard Wolf

For those planning to buy the recently released pro gears:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/29v78i/be_warned_a_lot_of_the_pro_sets_are_lacking/

Be warned that they are not the same of the version in the steam workshop.

Further info in the reddit thread above.


----------



## connectwise

^
Too late. Already made that mistake.

Kinda wish I lived in Seattle right, stoked for TI.

Tis has been, a painful day, got to 2600, back down to 2400.



I swear I hate all pick, pudge mid and feed, or get counter picked hard.


----------



## redalert




----------



## connectwise

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/29x3gg/moonmeader_is_classic_example_of_pjsalt/

Moonmeander's loosing his mind on stream. I've been watching since his coaching sessions earlier, and he's just on tilt but flaming everything and everyone. Hilarious to see.


----------



## redalert

Get those predictions before TI4 starts






This video is everything that is wrong with Dota 2. Skywrath and Gyro


----------



## connectwise

I'll have to watch that soon. When I've watched his stream some ppl he played with pissed me the heck off.


----------



## hc_416

Hey whats up guys, just want to join up with some overclock friends for some doTa. Is there a list channel or clan I can join? My dota name is hc_416 look forward to playing with you guys.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc_416*
> 
> Hey whats up guys, just want to join up with some overclock friends for some doTa. Is there a list channel or clan I can join? My dota name is hc_416 look forward to playing with you guys.


where are you located?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc_416*
> 
> Hey whats up guys, just want to join up with some overclock friends for some doTa. Is there a list channel or clan I can join? My dota name is hc_416 look forward to playing with you guys.


We have an OCN guild channel . I will send you a friend request on steam Red Alert once you accept it I can send you an invite to the guild


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc_416*
> 
> Hey whats up guys, just want to join up with some overclock friends for some doTa. Is there a list channel or clan I can join? My dota name is hc_416 look forward to playing with you guys.


I added you

This is mine for anyone that wants to play
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198061017208


----------



## mylilpony

+100!

ScreenShot2014-07-06at7.18.18PM.png 15k .png file


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> +100!
> 
> ScreenShot2014-07-06at7.18.18PM.png 15k .png file


Good Job! >Well Played! =)


----------



## WALSRU

Sometimes I can't help myself, even though I can't play I need that Dota Swag. Bought an unusual Coco the Courageous on steam market. Then decided his effect was boring, and bought new gems for him.


----------



## t3haxle

I'm going to TI haha. First time leaving the tristate area in 8 years


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> I'm going to TI haha. First time leaving the tristate area in 8 years


Which Tristate?

I need TI goods!


----------



## hc_416

Hey guys, sorry I got two friends request and rejected them.







I didn't know who they were, and because of that scam to steal from the players I just don't afk accept. I look in my pervious games and didn't see you so I rejected. I will look at my steam latter today. If you sunz I remember your request but like I stated above I rejected. Sorry about the confusion. I will be on later today to play some dota look forward to some CM,


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc_416*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry I got two friends request and rejected them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know who they were, and because of that scam to steal from the players I just don't afk accept. I look in my pervious games and didn't see you so I rejected. I will look at my steam latter today. If you sunz I remember your request but like I stated above I rejected. Sorry about the confusion. I will be on later today to play some dota look forward to some CM,


are you in the OCN steam group?

If you aren't, try to join in. (iirc there are 2 OCN steam groups for some reason, someone please double confirm me on this. Join both if you don't mind just so you wont miss out)

Once you joined those steam groups, you can easily tell which ones are OCNers trying to add you after seeing your forum message and which ones really have nothing in common whatsoever.


----------



## scooter.jay

I sent request too you hc_416


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Which Tristate?
> 
> I need TI goods!


The best one clearly

NY/CT/Jersey


----------



## hc_416

Cool thanks scooter jay, I accepted what was on my request, Tying to figure out how to join the group on steam, I don't see a invite on steam.


----------



## hc_416

I cant seem to find the request on my steam account either. Can you resend please?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc_416*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry I got two friends request and rejected them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know who they were, and because of that scam to steal from the players I just don't afk accept. I look in my pervious games and didn't see you so I rejected. I will look at my steam latter today. If you sunz I remember your request but like I stated above I rejected. Sorry about the confusion. I will be on later today to play some dota look forward to some CM,


Just watch out for ef! He is a "hats" horder! j/k


----------



## evilferret

I'll send invites for the Steam group when I get home later today.

Zulli if you reading this, we need more admins! Preferably somebody from EU to compensate for the time zones.

Harris, can you link me both Steam groups?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> The best one clearly
> 
> NY/CT/Jersey


NY/NJ/CT the only Tristate I know but supposedly there's others.









If you buy any extra items let me know!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Just watch out for ef! He is a "hats" horder! j/k


I'm getting better!









Random pic of the day! I thought of Sun when I first saw this.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc_416*
> 
> Cool thanks scooter jay, I accepted what was on my request, Tying to figure out how to join the group on steam, I don't see a invite on steam.


I figured you didnt check my response on OCN before deleting the invite. I will send another friend request then add you to the OCN guild.

This is OCN dota steam group http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocndota2


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I figured you didnt check my response on OCN before deleting the invite. I will send another friend request then add you to the OCN guild.
> 
> This is OCN dota steam group http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocndota2


Is there another group?

Harris got me confused.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Is there another group?
> 
> Harris got me confused.


I know there are other OCN groups but only one that is for Dota that Im aware of


----------



## jellybeans69

Some of our tonights games recordings:
Wasn't that bad in general

All at 1080p / 30 fps








1) Me as spectre - http://www.twitch.tv/simsons2/b/545373802
*Result:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Win


2) Me as am - http://www.twitch.tv/simsons2/b/545391151
*Result:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Loss


3) Me as troll - http://www.twitch.tv/simsons2/b/545410851
*Result:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Win #rekt


4) Me as Morph - http://www.twitch.tv/simsons2/b/545421018
*Result:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Loss


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Some of our tonights games recordings:
> Wasn't that bad in general
> 
> All at 1080p / 30 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Me as spectre - http://www.twitch.tv/simsons2/b/545373802
> *Result:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Win
> 
> 
> 2) Me as am - http://www.twitch.tv/simsons2/b/545391151
> *Result:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Loss
> 
> 
> 3) Me as troll - http://www.twitch.tv/simsons2/b/545410851
> *Result:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Win #rekt
> 
> 
> 4) Me as Morph - http://www.twitch.tv/simsons2/b/545421018
> *Result:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Loss


Was fun we got some good games in well played random boy lol


----------



## Tyrker

Oh, there's an OCN Dota 2 guild? Count me in, been wanting to 5 stack but don't have enough friends that play. [OCN] Tyrker is my steam handle. (State side now







)


----------



## hc_416

Thanks for invite, look forward to playing with all!!! If I play mostly at night on EST say 6:00 pm.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc_416*
> 
> Thanks for invite, look forward to playing with all!!! If I play mostly at night on EST say 6:00 pm.


I can play a lot from July 21th-28th. Feel free to join. My steam name is Maxzonoz


----------



## ZealotKi11er

NP is my favorite hero, Ratdog is my least favorite player. WHY must people expect NP to rat every game? The thing is i got no problem with split pushing if my team knows how to make space and create opportunities to benefit from my split push.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrker*
> 
> Oh, there's an OCN Dota 2 guild? Count me in, been wanting to 5 stack but don't have enough friends that play. [OCN] Tyrker is my steam handle. (State side now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I will send you a friend invite and OCN guild invite when you accept


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'll send invites for the Steam group when I get home later today.
> 
> Zulli if you reading this, we need more admins! Preferably somebody from EU to compensate for the time zones.
> 
> Harris, can you link me both Steam groups?
> NY/NJ/CT the only Tristate I know but supposedly there's others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you buy any extra items let me know!
> I'm getting better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random pic of the day! I thought of Sun when I first saw this.


BEST DOG EVER!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Moar hats on the dota store!!









dedicated trove carafe


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> NP is my favorite hero, Ratdog is my least favorite player. WHY must people expect NP to rat every game? The thing is i got no problem with split pushing if my team knows how to make space and create opportunities to benefit from my split push.


the stupidest thing isn't when your teammates complain about you not ratting, its when your opponents (genuinely) ask you why you rat all the time.

I once had a game that had pretty much settled to be a loss (i'm guessing 8k gold and exp lead on opposing AM alone), the AM asked me why I split push and chase their courier (killed twice) instead of coming to teamfights when they 5-man pushing down our rax.

Probably trying to get my team to flame me, but game was settled anyway so


----------



## 13321G4

I really need to learn how to smack talk. Get the opposing team to hate themselves. Delicious part of sportsmanship, right?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I really need to learn how to smack talk. Get the opposing team to hate themselves. Delicious part of sportsmanship, right?


Just write "ez" after every teamfight


----------



## jellybeans69

Eez rares


----------



## connectwise

Not # REKT?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Not # REKT?


----------



## connectwise

Because you'll be over doing it and not have the desired effect.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Moar hats on the dota store!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dedicated trove carafe


Got all of them, no Doomling


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Just write "ez" after every teamfight


i know right

there are games where we came from early game disadvantage, get back to even in mid game, work so incredibly hard and fight to the death every single fight, and won at like 50-60mins, and my teammates had the balls to say "2ez"

I always stare at those words and like.....bro are we even in the same game?


----------



## jellybeans69

Still not as good infuriator as good old dropping G's macros in HoN
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxR15J2wKB0


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Still not as good infuriator as good old dropping G's macros in HoN
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxR15J2wKB0


Dropping G's was the classic thing to do in HoN. I know I did it too


----------



## Ramzinho

i'm sad that there is no live coverage from the venue today..


----------



## WALSRU

Never liked VP, next week that courier will be selling for less than a McDouble


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Everyone including some DOTA 2 pros laughed at my DOTA 2 Wildcard Compendium prediction:



My justification was that the Koreans have the same if not crazier training regiment than the Chinese... and Koreans take e-Sports more seriously than professional Olympic sports!







:thumb:


----------



## mylilpony

My favorite thing to do is when the other team talks trash, and my team makes a comeback, I will pause after a decisive teamwipe and when we're taking the throne just pause and say "that just happened" and encourage my teammates to do the same. It's a great way for them to start flaming /blaming other teammates.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Everyone including some DOTA 2 pros laughed at my DOTA 2 Wildcard Compendium prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> My justification was that the Koreans have the same if not crazier training regiment than the Chinese... and Koreans take e-Sports more seriously than professional Olympic sports!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


I should have beliefed with you!









Last time I trust a Russian!

Spam, you're an evil man.







Teach me the ways of BM!


----------



## Ramzinho

Brtistleback 3 pics in 5 games.. ti4 meta.. and ef.. stop posting from work and go home


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Got all of them, no Doomling


His price should drop pretty soon don't worry.

The doomling does look really nice.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Everyone including some DOTA 2 pros laughed at my DOTA 2 Wildcard Compendium prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> My justification was that the Koreans have the same if not crazier training regiment than the Chinese... and Koreans take e-Sports more seriously than professional Olympic sports!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Did they win already?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Brtistleback 3 pics in 5 games.. ti4 meta.. and ef.. stop posting from work and go home


I would if I could...









Bristle isn't too surprising. He was "OP" early this year and trended off for no reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Did they win already?


They swept VP.


----------



## Ramzinho

Liquid was a surprise in my opinion too


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I would if I could...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristle isn't too surprising. He was "OP" early this year and trended off for no reason.
> They swept VP.


ughhhh you don't say


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Liquid was a surprise in my opinion too


Liquid and VP were the favorites for the wild card imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ughhhh you don't say


I picked VP too. Too much disappoint.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Hey guys, Watch out for duped items off the market!

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2a5n1x/valve_is_start_banning_those_people_who_abused/

Especially for the below item:

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/570/Autograph%3A%20Dendi%20The%20Superman

I'm not sure if it is still risky to buy it, but I would refrain anyways and wait a bit for the situation to clear up.


----------



## redalert

People have been doing that for awhile. Most common is using Cursed couriers and renaming them to unusual


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> People have been doing that for awhile. Most common is using Cursed couriers and renaming them to unusual


Kinda sad tough that the Dendi the superman autographe went from around 110/140 euros to 10 euros in one day.


----------



## connectwise

On that note, what should I do with people who try to add me as a friend? They usually are from Asian countries and pretend to have played with me before and never have. I've obliged one of them before and traded without any issues, but how should one handle it to not get scammed?

I just have no idea what some items are worth etc.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> On that note, what should I do with people who try to add me as a friend? They usually are from Asian countries and pretend to have played with me before and never have. I've obliged one of them before and traded without any issues, but how should one handle it to not get scammed?
> 
> I just have no idea what some items are worth etc.


Look at the value on your items on the steam market.

Adding people to steam is pretty safe as long as you don't click on any links provided by unknown people.

I've been using csgolounge mostly to trade steam items (dota2lounge is the equivalent for dota items) and have never been scammed.

The most common scam is the "middleman scam" where someone will add you and tell you to add another people to make a trade.

You'll be safe as long as you don't click on any fishy links.

Don't forget to delete scammers of your friend list as well should you encounter one.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Kinda sad tough that the Dendi the superman autographe went from around 110/140 euros to 10 euros in one day.


I was wondering why the Dendi autograph was listed on the popular items in the steam market
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> On that note, what should I do with people who try to add me as a friend? They usually are from Asian countries and pretend to have played with me before and never have. I've obliged one of them before and traded without any issues, but how should one handle it to not get scammed?
> 
> I just have no idea what some items are worth etc.


I used to get alot of Russians trying to add me. Checking the steam market place, dota2lounge or asking someone on OCN about items if your not sure.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was wondering why the Dendi autograph was listed on the popular items in the steam market
> I used to get alot of Russians trying to add me. Checking the steam market place, dota2lounge or asking someone on OCN about items if your not sure.


me red ef and sun are item .... u know what









just ask about anything you need and we will help you connectwise


----------



## MKUL7R4

If anyone 3500+ MMR wants to play, add me. I'm at ~3700 right now but have been at 3900. My Steam name right now is "Chuan Consciousness"


----------



## sebkow

anyone at TI yet. Thinking of doing a pub night soon


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Need some help gents. Im currently 2100 MMR and watching tons of videos and stuff to increase my knowledge and become a better player. One adjustment I made was to wait to see what my team picks then pick the missing hero, usually support :/

So how do I go up in ranking if i'm stuck with people making mistakes and losing? For instance my last game I went veno and we had a second support ES. He did not help with any support items at all. Then he lane'd with legion and battled her for last hits. Therefore crippling her for farm and putting off all the support to me. I probably would have picked dazzle or omni had I known that. The ES player did rather well KD wise, and at the end because we lost called us all noobs. He really laid into me saying "ES is never never support noob" and "learn to play noob". Dont get me wrong I made some mistakes like not using more sentry wards. I did have good ward placement with observers and carried dust mech ect.

So my question is was he in the wrong? And if so how do I handle situations like that? I tend to get players who think they are all carry's even the supports. Or they don't typically pick support leaving me to do it 90% of the time. It does not seem to matter how much I grow as a player if I get teams like this. Not saying I don't still have work to do ofcourse.


----------



## connectwise

^
I was lower, I got myself out of there and is around 2.7. My mmr has been consistently going up. The two things that's working for me atm are:

1, Play captains mode and play as captain. If you're smarter than others your picks will have an advantage going into the game, and captain's coordination much of the time would mean better ganks and better team fights, resulting in more wins.
2, When captains isn't avail, and all you have is all pick, pick a countering, high impact hero and do what your team needs

Case 1:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/764246025

Captains mode where a chinese player who never played pugna before and don't spoke english screwed us over, kept decrep'ing to save the other team and trashing our team fights. Me on the riki had to go Mek, Pipe, Vlads, ward and deward, and gem. Disregard the Drapier that NP dropped at the very end, it had no impact on us winning the game. Won the game in 1:28:29, one of the worst gaming experience due to pugna decrep screwing us over and over every fight.

Case 2:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/763526288

All pick mode where my team wasn't very good. Picked high impact hero like ursa and carried. Went HH to counter PA before MKB.

Basically my only ways of upping mmr is to either become a high impact hero on all pick, carry semi or support , or be the captain and out lead their other captain. Of course the key is to get better. If your apm and micro is good enough, work on your mental game. If you do need micro practice, practice vs bots and set up your keys and system right. I've attacked an image where you can practice your mouse accuracy in ms paint.

THERE ARE OTHER WAYS. In some games and brackets, NP and Naga rat dota has the ability to out rat the other team for massive win potential.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2a5yi0/dendi_vs_rtz_1v1_kills_gfycat/

Wow, S4's raze dodges before final raze in that last one was insanely smart.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ^
> I was lower, I got myself out of there and is around 2.7. My mmr has been consistently going up. The two things that's working for me atm are:
> 
> 1, Play captains mode and play as captain. If you're smarter than others your picks will have an advantage going into the game, and captain's coordination much of the time would mean better ganks and better team fights, resulting in more wins.
> 2, When captains isn't avail, and all you have is all pick, pick a countering, high impact hero and do what your team needs
> 
> Case 1:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/764246025
> 
> Captains mode where a chinese player who never played pugna before and don't spoke english screwed us over, kept decrep'ing to save the other team and trashing our team fights. Me on the riki had to go Mek, Pipe, Vlads, ward and deward, and gem. Disregard the Drapier that NP dropped at the very end, it had no impact on us winning the game. Won the game in 1:28:29, one of the worst gaming experience due to pugna decrep screwing us over and over every fight.
> 
> Case 2:
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/763526288
> 
> All pick mode where my team wasn't very good. Picked high impact hero like ursa and carried. Went HH to counter PA before MKB.
> 
> Basically my only ways of upping mmr is to either become a high impact hero on all pick, carry semi or support , or be the captain and out lead their other captain. Of course the key is to get better. If your apm and micro is good enough, work on your mental game. If you do need micro practice, practice vs bots and set up your keys and system right. I've attacked an image where you can practice your mouse accuracy in ms paint.
> 
> THERE ARE OTHER WAYS. In some games and brackets, NP and Naga rat dota has the ability to out rat the other team for massive win potential.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2a5yi0/dendi_vs_rtz_1v1_kills_gfycat/
> 
> Wow, S4's raze dodges before final raze in that last one was insanely smart.


Good point. Thanks for info. I really need to work on micro and macro still. I could be better across the board but my very weak spots are farm and Items. I typically only use suggested builds. Im gonna come up with a hero pool and stick to those until I learn better game.

Like if im slark and im up against two ranged what do I do? I cannot farm. The guy wouldn't switch lanes so I got under farmed and lost. Would about that situation? I also got a lot more work to do before I can do a captain's mode. On the whole I have good strat its getting my team to do it thats the tough part. I also need to learn who counters who and what not.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Like if im slark and im up against two ranged what do I do? I cannot farm. The guy wouldn't switch lanes so I got under farmed and lost. Would about that situation? I also got a lot more work to do before I can do a captain's mode. On the whole I have good strat its getting my team to do it thats the tough part. I also need to learn who counters who and what not.


just remember one thing, assuming nobody will be switching lanes, if you are in a lane with a hero disadvantage, 1v2, 1v3, what you do is try to soak exp. Always tower hug and don't try to last hit. If you are in a 2v3 situation, try to think whether you or your teammate will survive better in a 1v3 lane. If your hero survives better, send your teammate elsewhere. If your teammate's hero survives better, you left him to roam and tell him to be careful. In a hero disadvantage situation, not dying = lane won.

Above situation is quite applicable as slark. Slark has a half escape mechanism as pounce, and is extremely item independent in early game (like a timbersaw). Assuming you don't die and can get exp successfully, get a few last hits under tower etc, you will be around lv 6 at 6-8min with poor man's shield, orb of venom and boots (or more). At this point, you are actually quite lethal to supports that are most likely lv 3 or so even without good items. Ganking with your level advantage might be a good idea after lv 6-7.


----------



## jellybeans69

I voted for TL in wild-card matches, my other predictions will probably be off for that though.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Need some help gents. Im currently 2100 MMR and watching tons of videos and stuff to increase my knowledge and become a better player. One adjustment I made was to wait to see what my team picks then pick the missing hero, usually support :/
> 
> So how do I go up in ranking if i'm stuck with people making mistakes and losing? For instance my last game I went veno and we had a second support ES. He did not help with any support items at all. Then he lane'd with legion and battled her for last hits. Therefore crippling her for farm and putting off all the support to me. I probably would have picked dazzle or omni had I known that. The ES player did rather well KD wise, and at the end because we lost called us all noobs. He really laid into me saying "ES is never never support noob" and "learn to play noob". Dont get me wrong I made some mistakes like not using more sentry wards. I did have good ward placement with observers and carried dust mech ect.
> 
> So my question is was he in the wrong? And if so how do I handle situations like that? I tend to get players who think they are all carry's even the supports. Or they don't typically pick support leaving me to do it 90% of the time. It does not seem to matter how much I grow as a player if I get teams like this. Not saying I don't still have work to do ofcourse.


Couldn't LC have left lane and jungled? And you could have helped stack?

I have definitely abandoned lane before when a support was trying to last hit everything and I had the ability to jungle at all. They get mad, but I just tell them to not die. haha


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Need some help gents. Im currently 2100 MMR and watching tons of videos and stuff to increase my knowledge and become a better player. One adjustment I made was to wait to see what my team picks then pick the missing hero, usually support :/
> 
> So how do I go up in ranking if i'm stuck with people making mistakes and losing? For instance my last game I went veno and we had a second support ES. He did not help with any support items at all. Then he lane'd with legion and battled her for last hits. Therefore crippling her for farm and putting off all the support to me. I probably would have picked dazzle or omni had I known that. The ES player did rather well KD wise, and at the end because we lost called us all noobs. He really laid into me saying "ES is never never support noob" and "learn to play noob". Dont get me wrong I made some mistakes like not using more sentry wards. I did have good ward placement with observers and carried dust mech ect.
> 
> So my question is was he in the wrong? And if so how do I handle situations like that? I tend to get players who think they are all carry's even the supports. Or they don't typically pick support leaving me to do it 90% of the time. It does not seem to matter how much I grow as a player if I get teams like this. Not saying I don't still have work to do ofcourse.


I'll not repeat what the others have said but the advice given has been really good, the other thing I'd say is find a group (or atn least one other person) and que with them, makes the hame much more fun if you have at least one person you can communicate with, not to mention at that MMR 2 people who are ok and work to get her can most of the time win the game.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Good point. Thanks for info. I really need to work on micro and macro still. I could be better across the board but my very weak spots are farm and Items. I typically only use suggested builds. Im gonna come up with a hero pool and stick to those until I learn better game.
> 
> Like if im slark and im up against two ranged what do I do? I cannot farm. The guy wouldn't switch lanes so I got under farmed and lost. Would about that situation? I also got a lot more work to do before I can do a captain's mode. On the whole I have good strat its getting my team to do it thats the tough part. I also need to learn who counters who and what not.


Add me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Good point. Thanks for info. I really need to work on micro and macro still. I could be better across the board but my very weak spots are farm and Items. I typically only use suggested builds. Im gonna come up with a hero pool and stick to those until I learn better game.
> 
> Like if im slark and im up against two ranged what do I do? I cannot farm. The guy wouldn't switch lanes so I got under farmed and lost. Would about that situation? I also got a lot more work to do before I can do a captain's mode. On the whole I have good strat its getting my team to do it thats the tough part. I also need to learn who counters who and what not.


Add me [OCN]scooter.jay







double quote what ? I am the inhouse mmr noob lol About the same mmr so add me i will help ya


----------



## C r o s b y

Yeah try and find 2 other people to play if you can't get a full stack. And make sure you use your mic. Last night I was playign with 2 other buddies and we always use our mics and immediately the 2 other people in our game on our team starting talking to us and asking if we were a party so we said yes. We invited one of the people after so it's an easy way to make more friends and also have a more coordinated game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Do anyone know how the new feature to watch Dota games will work when 4 games are going on the same time?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do anyone know how the new feature to watch Dota games will work when 4 games are going on the same time?


It just chooses random game. (Already experienced it when finished MM game and both 1v1 and CiS vs Liquid game was going on)


----------



## WALSRU

Man I just don't fully understand how IG can so perfectly execute this 3 solo lanes + 2 roamers strat everytime. They are drafting 4 and 5 core lineups that look like an All Pick pub game and they end up with farm on every last one of them. Wow, how do you fight that.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Man I just don't fully understand how IG can so perfectly execute this 3 solo lanes + 2 roamers strat everytime. They are drafting 4 and 5 core lineups that look like an All Pick pub game and they end up with farm on every last one of them. Wow, how do you fight that.


They practice 20hrs a day... it because second nature...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Man I just don't fully understand how IG can so perfectly execute this 3 solo lanes + 2 roamers strat everytime. They are drafting 4 and 5 core lineups that look like an All Pick pub game and they end up with farm on every last one of them. Wow, how do you fight that.


IG are indeed truly scary and consistent!

I remember one their game during ESL vs ALLIANCE and they truly were outstanding teamplay / execution Wise.

I really enjoy watching them, always in for a treat.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

And they are losing to Newbee.If anyone is beating IG is China.


----------



## WALSRU

IMO secret weapon against IG. Don't give them Brew + Doom. Ever.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> And they are losing to Newbee.If anyone is beating IG is China.


I love Newbee as well (pretty much the entire chinese dota scene XD).

Good for them.


----------



## Ramzinho

some heroes are making it back to the meta ... britsleback , beastmaster and razor.

and peter said to me.. heroes that goes through bkb are being more valuable now.


----------



## maxvons

Na'Vi aren't looking too good atm. Makes me sad


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Na'Vi aren't looking too good atm. Makes me sad


I feel like they did not even try that first game. If anything they have lost 0-2 to Fanatic in Ti3 first Games.


----------



## evilferret

In Chuan we trust!

I hope IG can keep their momentum. I've lost too many rares on IG to belief but I love Chuan.


----------



## WALSRU

Rough day to be an Alliance fan . . .


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> In Chuan we trust!
> 
> I hope IG can keep their momentum. I've lost too many rares on IG to belief but I love Chuan.


Stop posting from work !!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Rough day to be an Alliance fan . . .


Seems it's either and EG or an asian tournament this one.. Nobody else looking impressive enough.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> some heroes are making it back to the meta ... britsleback , beastmaster and razor.
> 
> and peter said to me.. heroes that goes through bkb are being more valuable now.


I'm glad Razor is making a comeback, I needed to try out his new Immortal helmet haha


----------



## Ramzinho

XBOX on sniperino..DansGame Kappa

too much skywrath


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Stop posting from work !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems it's either and EG or an asian tournament this one.. Nobody else looking impressive enough.


Why you take what little joy I have left?









I could just stare at people on the street I guess.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Why you take what little joy I have left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could just stare at people on the street I guess.


I'm also posting from work!

High five!

Hahah


----------



## redalert

Every game a Skywrath


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I aways though Skyrath was amazing lane support. I dont know why we have not seen him much.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I'm at work too...









Watching the multi-cast stream because we have not installed FIOs yet... (currently running bonded T1)


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Every game a Skywrath


and razor and Tide hunter !!!!! isn't this like 3 years back D:.....


----------



## Jim888

LOL 30 min KILL Alliance! lol Chinese DDOS them on LAN


----------



## Ramzinho

Newbee looking stronk.. EF is a happy man









Asian doto is kicking butts till now.


----------



## Dimaggio1103




----------



## maxvons

Na'Vi are back in business


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Every game a Skywrath


Atm in crap tier I'm having trouble convincing people that skywrath is such a great hero. Nobody believes me (as captain).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Atm in crap tier I'm having trouble convincing people that skywrath is such a great hero. Nobody believes me (as captain).


Because he is easy death. Nubs dont like easy death.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Atm in crap tier I'm having trouble convincing people that skywrath is such a great hero. Nobody believes me (as captain).


He is a good hero, but he needs a good team too


----------



## connectwise

^ Hence I only bring it up during captains mode, but still. Just like how akke was saying, people had a hard time believing.

Currently the DK vs TL game is very good.

What a game!!


----------



## Ramzinho

how did the navi vs mouz go? i missed the end.. also.. TOO MUCH Tide Hunter


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ^ Hence I only bring it up during captains mode, but still. Just like how akke was saying, people had a hard time believing.
> 
> Currently the DK vs TL game is very good.
> 
> What a game!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> how did the navi vs mouz go? i missed the end.. also.. TOO MUCH Tide Hunter


Na'Vi won quite convincingly


----------



## redalert

EG Necro


----------



## ZealotKi11er

C9 lost to Mouse

TL beat DK lol.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> C9 lost to Mouse
> 
> TL beat DK lol.


Looking like Newbee gonna lose to TL too


----------



## evilferret

Guess TL best team?

USA USA!


----------



## redalert

http://dota2.cyborgmatt.com/prizetracker/livegames


----------



## HarrisLam

oh goddammit!! I want my 30cents back EE sama!!


----------



## Ramzinho

too much skywrath lately !!!


----------



## exodus1500

Wow, that Newbee vs Liquid game... my brain is tired just watching it. great game


----------



## connectwise

The accidental aegis denies today...


----------



## redalert

I was surprised the game lasted that long. http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_International/2014/Playoffs/Phase_Two


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> too much skywrath lately !!!


Ha i've been playing skywrath support for months =D and Faceless void aghs and WK as a tank carry =D feels pretty good to see my heroes get TI4 and to get my fill in before people started insta-counterpicking against those heroes. Now...to get my earthshaker fill in, b/c that hero is a gamechanger right now.

andddd now we have an offlane void =D


----------



## exodus1500

I don't understand how one accidentally denies the aegis... what are they attempting to do?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Ha i've been playing skywrath support for months =D and Faceless void aghs and WK as a tank carry =D feels pretty good to see my heroes get TI4 and to get my fill in before people started insta-counterpicking against those heroes. Now...to get my earthshaker fill in, b/c that hero is a gamechanger right now.
> 
> andddd now we have an offlane void =D


Sky with aghs bloodstone is insane. But it's soooo hard to find farm as support!

Man, TL's doing WORK. They seem to be the fave now!


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Sky with aghs bloodstone is insane. But it's soooo hard to find farm as support!
> 
> Man, TL's doing WORK. They seem to be the fave now!


skywrath is insanely easy to zone out the offlane as a support, and he can roam and get really easy kills mid, or if your offlane or mid gets ganked/dove, one slow and a few bolts and you get easy kills. all you need are mana boots force staff and atos/ghost scepter.


----------



## connectwise

Yes, just not in my crap tier lol.

Wow man, TL for the cup.


----------



## Toxsick

EG man..

rekt.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

TL and Navi.US both have not played for 1 month in any tournaments. Other teams just have to weight them out. Tomorrow they will be ready.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Funny Dota vs LoL video for those that missed it earlier.


----------



## kkit0410

Kind of agree about this.

I play with friend for first 10 games(2people group queue).He is a bit of noob

I got 3600 and he got 3000. Can't remember how many Win we got, may be 4-5.
I mostly support and he just pick what he like.

I am kind of sure Warding, KD, etcetc affect the MMR as well

P.S Did i just reply the wrong thread? i forgot to Qoute lol


----------



## connectwise

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















wow... bad day for many people.

Check out this game:

http://dotabuff.com/matches/767927236

I was on Naga, I got tide, enigma, sky ulti'd and still didn't even go past 70% health with heart....

seems so imba.


----------



## jellybeans69

My favorites Navi.US with cancer of games of their team , TL and fnatic seem to be doing decent.








IG somewhat expected doing pretty well
Sad day for Alliance fans though


----------



## aymanibousi

WHats the name for the OCN channel on dota


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aymanibousi*
> 
> WHats the name for the OCN channel on dota


If I had to take a guess it'd be "OCN"


----------



## WALSRU

This guy had some serious faith in Liquid...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aymanibousi*
> 
> WHats the name for the OCN channel on dota


There is the public OCN channel but know one is ever on there. Everyone uses the OCN guild channel, I have to add you to my friends list on steam and then I can send you a guild invite.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This guy had some serious faith in Liquid...


I think Liquid while they did good Day 1, not too sure about Day 2. We will see how well they play.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This guy had some serious faith in Liquid...


anyone else having trouble with dota2lounge I've not been able to place bets for 2+ days

(Que always full)


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think Liquid while they did good Day 1, not too sure about Day 2. We will see how well they play.


Looks like they have games against 2 of the tougher teams, 2 of the weaker teams and Fnatic seem in the middle.

I think if they can finish the day 3-2 they will be in great shape, and even 2-3 wont be too terrible depending on what others do. It seems to me that a lot of the current top 10 team all beat up on the bottom 6, where as Liquid had to beat some of the tougher competition. Should be interesting!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think Liquid while they did good Day 1, not too sure about Day 2. We will see how well they play.


LOL I love the Carry ES pick by lioquid! I've always wanted to try that!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LOL I love the Carry ES pick by lioquid! I've always wanted to try that!


I do that all the time. Navi.US starting to lose. TL got another win. IG taking it all.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LOL I love the Carry ES pick by lioquid! I've always wanted to try that!


I tried to play Carry ES once. I was going for a 1...I picked early in all pick so people would know. everyone picked carry or hard carries after me. Then came support ES... Im pretty sure 20 minutes in i had brown boots. We even managed to win somehow.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah but not sure if it was liquick wining with carry ES or other team throwing bad.

Hanni chronos 1 person...

Not sure who to watch right now, ig vs eg, rematch, or c9 EE naga vs navi!


----------



## mylilpony

ive had a few people play carry ES and destroy the other team. I've never seen another hero just completely dominate like an ES (like 19-1, 26-3 type scores)


----------



## Ramzinho

i need a place where i can see the game results. any help?


----------



## redalert

http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_International/2014/Playoffs/Phase_Two


----------



## evilferret

Still got 2 more days of games! Come on DK!

Aside the Liquid game, Earthshaker only has a 33% winrate Ti4.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Go Navi!









I hope they'll make it to the final.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Go Navi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they'll make it to the final.


the amount of swearing i want to throw now will get me perma banned from the forum.. seriously ******* rat ******** dota @#!!!#@#@#[email protected]!!


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Go Navi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they'll make it to the final.


Only Navi i'm rooting for this year are US ones, for all i care Dendi n co can take 16th place.
My favorites this year are Navi.US/Fnatic/TL and IG


----------



## Ramzinho

navi lost to rat dota again... i'll keep my manners and shut up.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How many game has Doom won? Its very high win rate i am sure.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How many game has Doom won? Its very high win rate i am sure.


Found this on reddit if that helps.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2aazuc/ti4_metagame_analysis_phase_2_day_1/


----------



## Ramzinho

when a team gets void.. the other gets AA instantly !!!

also 80% Alch win rate ! impressive


----------



## WALSRU

We picked Doom vs Mouz

2-4
C O M E B A C K B O Y S


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How many game has Doom won? Its very high win rate i am sure.


Doom on the current 6.81 patch 239-176 record. Doom on the 6.80 patch 207-195 record.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Guys Liquid are doing it. Either way they are Top 8 at the very least.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Guys Liquid are doing it. Either way they are Top 8 at the very least.


Glad for them, I remember them back when I was watching SC2 competitive scene.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Glad for them, I remember them back when I was watching SC2 competitive scene.


What do you mean? Its the players not the organization!!1!!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

HOLY CRAP, I just watched some old Dendi tournament footage of him fountain hooking. Being a new Dota player I didn't even know that was a thing at one point. So awesome to watch. lol


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do you mean? Its the players not the organization!!1!!


I was indeed talking about the organization, I know these are not the same players but I enjoyed watching their members from the SC2 scene.

PS: what si up with all the "!!!!!"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Liquid LOSTTT to LGD. The irony.


----------



## jellybeans69

Totally #rekt there unfortunatelly


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Totally #rekt there unfortunatelly


Easy way to beat Liquid, Dont let it go late.


----------



## jellybeans69

Yeah they were roamed to death, though with SD and Kunkka from what we've already seen in ESL it was expected that they would be roaming all the early game wrecking things with that setup


----------



## connectwise

I love how we're seeing heroes like WK and Kunkka support this TI, even though this is my first TI.

IG vs Navi US is having a fantastic game, 18-18 atm, 32 min in.

Question, why is a diffusal blade so good on naga? Also, wiki page said that diffusual 2 can purge bkb, but in game it doesn't work? Is that a bug of intended change, and when did they implement that change?


----------



## jellybeans69

If you watched IG in ESL they already used that combo, if i remember correctly it was also used in that game they totally dominate with 22-0 too.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I love how we're seeing heroes like WK and Kunkka support this TI, even though this is my first TI.
> 
> IG vs Navi US is having a fantastic game, 18-18 atm, 32 min in.
> 
> Question, why is a diffusal blade so good on naga? Also, wiki page said that diffusual 2 can purge bkb, but in game it doesn't work? Is that a bug of intended change, and when did they implement that change?


her illusion http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/23gabf/item_discussion_of_the_day_diffusal_blade_april/


----------



## connectwise

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















what a game, no GG from IG.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

IG lost respect from me not calling GG.


----------



## jellybeans69

Ex-honners doing pretty well this time around


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> IG lost respect from me not calling GG.


everybody has their moment... asians trained not to lose.. i know it's a bad manner. but cut them some slack.. GG Narvi


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> everybody has their moment... asians trained not to lose.. i know it's a bad manner. but cut them some slack.. GG Narvi


In the end of the day its only a game.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> her illusion http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/23gabf/item_discussion_of_the_day_diffusal_blade_april/


Unfort it doesn't tell me much.

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Purge

Still no idea why bkb can't be purged.


----------



## Derp

I understand it's TI but as a selfish spectator I'm disappointed in seeing the same handful of heroes picked over and over. Skywrath, shaman, razer and void all day everyday.

I enjoyed watching all of the previous tournaments because teams were allowed to try different strategies that involved other heroes.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I understand it's TI but as a selfish spectator I'm disappointed in seeing the same handful of heroes picked over and over. Skywrath, shaman, razer and void all day everyday.
> 
> I enjoyed watching all of the previous tournaments because teams were allowed to try different strategies that involved other heroes.


With 10 millions down the line, most teams are going with what's the best in the meta, thus why you'll see less diversity I guess.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In the end of the day its only a game.


Do you mean its only one game, or do you mean its just a video game?

For them its not just a game, its actually their profession. I have definitely gotten fired up at work when I have trouble getting things to work properly.

Not trying to argue, just putting out another perspective.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

A long time ago... they say Baseball, baskeball, football, soccer, golf etc was just a game...

Back in my kiddo days I used to go outside and play all these sports... now-a-days Kiddos are on their iPads or PC gaming... see where this trend is heading?


----------



## connectwise

We saw a clinkz though. Perhaps we'll see a SB, PL, omni or ogre magi in the next few days.

http://devilesk.com/dota2/international/2014/

This is a really cool TI results page.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> A long time ago... they say Baseball, baskeball, football, soccer, golf etc was just a game...
> 
> Back in my kiddo days I used to go outside and play all these sports... now-a-days Kiddos are on their iPads or PC gaming... see where this trend is heading?


People said the same thing when the TV was invented. No not all kids are inside, my cousins play allot of video games but they also enjoy playing alot of sports. There is nothing wrong with either.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Liquid are back!!!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In the end of the day its only a game.


Take any "game", doesn't matter what it is, to the biggest international competition, and it will no longer be a "game".


----------



## connectwise

Interesting gear on the pros!


































Loda's gear says "righteousness and justice" in Chinese.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Liquid are back!!!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In the end of the day its only a game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Do you mean its only one game, or do you mean its just a video game?
> 
> For them its not just a game, its actually their profession. I have definitely gotten fired up at work when I have trouble getting things to work properly.
> 
> Not trying to argue, just putting out another perspective.


at the end of the day its just a game...with a $10 million prize pool!









or yeah I guess Exodus put it right too...its their job


----------



## redalert

After 2 days I think Arrow Empire LGD and Mouz are pretty safe bets to be eliminated. I think every team's "secret strat" was to pick Skywrath and Razor every game.


----------



## exodus1500

Looks like teams made adjustments to day one. Now its time for adjustments to adjustments! I feel like its easier to do well day 1 or 2, but the better teams will show on day 3 and on.

Is that one of the reason they run tournaments the way they do instead of just having a strait bracket like traditional sports?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Looks like teams made adjustments to day one. Now its time for adjustments to adjustments! I feel like its easier to do well day 1 or 2, but the better teams will show on day 3 and on.
> 
> Is that one of the reason they run tournaments the way they do instead of just having a strait bracket like traditional sports?


They do round robin since it's actually more fair. They get a better chance at participating in the tournament. It sucks hard to be knocked out in the first round of the tournament - this way it's ensured that everyone gets to play against everyone in their bracket.


----------



## Ramzinho

there are more pocket strat incoming. i bet the finals day will be see introduction of new heroes.. I feel kunkka might see more games


----------



## jellybeans69

I want to see more of distruptor


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I want to see more of distruptor


Ive been seeing him more and more in my games recently, he seems really good, but I have yet to play him. Might give him a shot today, I did get his new X-Men looking suit the other day.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The stronger more stable teams will show up in Day 3. Really surprised VICI is on the Top. They are good but they have been beaten by many teams. Also BO1 leaves no room for adjustments. For me best games yesterday was Empire Strikes Back against IG.


----------



## Toxsick

i wish ars art the best of luck, sad to see him like that.
Was to be expected of VP. tho they have great players.


----------



## redalert

The reason why they have round robin stages and winner and loser brackets is because of money. There isn't some huge TV deal like traditional sports have so you need to get as many games so you can get more money from sponsors.

Since SL9 when Dk won and dominated, every team has been very inconsistent. Vici is the perfect example didn't look great at the summit or ESL and are 7-1 so far.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anyone have MSS. That my last card missing.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyone have MSS. That my last card missing.


Ehh i just use all my cards instantly i get them can't be a-ed to keep/sell them


----------



## connectwise

^ Same, I did get mss's though.

I'm missing zai, rotk, 1437, and illidan.


----------



## HarrisLam

i am missing

net
xtinct
n0tail
hao
mu
super
ROTK
burning
MMY
brax
1437
johnny
yao
misery
wayto
march
ars-art
NS

I fail so hard lol


----------



## mylilpony

I'm missing jotm, illidian, luo, ddz, xiangzaii if anyone has. EF i still owe you some cards


----------



## evilferret

Giff me cards!

I'm missing mot of VP. I should post my list here too.

I'll try to help people out once I get home.


----------



## connectwise

Did you guys catch the Navi Vs Navi classico? What set of armor was dendi's naga using? I've never seen it before.


----------



## redalert

I didn't see the game maybe it was the new naga rtzy set. It's in one of the chests that came out recently.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I'm only missing like a few players to complete ALL the teams... I've been getting way too man extras and used them all... I'll save them for you guys then.


----------



## jellybeans69

I currently need

N0tail
Fenrir
MMY
Bone7
Korok
Yao
Pajkatt
Heen
and Jotm to complete all teams, so not that much left


----------



## Peter Nixeus

There was an eSports article written that DOTA 2 and LoL viewership during the playoffs and finals are higher than that of the NHL. There was another article written that the Grand Finals for DOTA 2 and LoL had more viewers than the NBA Finals...

It is more than just a game now...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> There was an eSports article written that DOTA 2 and LoL viewership during the playoffs and finals are higher than that of the NHL. There was another article written that the Grand Finals for DOTA 2 and LoL had more viewers than the NBA Finals...
> 
> It is more than just a game now...


And in 2-3 more year more views then World Cup. Got out physical sports.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> And in 2-3 more year more views then World Cup. Got out physical sports.


That would be nutts... that is almost a billion!... then again anything can happen at this rate.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I didn't see the game maybe it was the new naga rtzy set. It's in one of the chests that came out recently.


It wasn't, it was very unique and I've never seen it before. I got the rtz naga set.


----------



## WALSRU

That Liquid vs Navi game was intense. I really felt like TL played the better game overall but Tiny+Io is just 2v5 everyone late game


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It wasn't, it was very unique and I've never seen it before. I got the rtz naga set.


http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Designs_of_the_Slithereen_Nobility


----------



## 6steven9

I'd be interested in trading some cards I only need 3 more cards to have all of them. I've been using all my cards up but I'll start saving them for trade from now on if anyone is interested post what you need.

I need

AdmiralBulldog - Alliance

Yamateh - Titan

Xiangzaiii - Arrow Gaming


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I cant seem to hold 2100 MMR why am I so terrible? I understand watching videos learning strat ect. However I think its something fundamental Im doing wrong. You guys got any top 5 mistakes noobs make list or something?

Here is my approach fundamentally. I try and look at it like I have 1 life only. I dont chase down kills, I ward the crap out of the map when I support, I carry a tp always, I only play a select pool of heros for now till I get better (although I have played most all), Yet I cannot seem to go past 2100 for very long before I lose again. I get matched with equally bad people then however they yell at me, if I do bad even though they doing just as bad or worse. I just had a 2-12 Axe lay into me because I was SF with no passive build up at end. (I had 32 yet dying by ganking took those away)

I think maybe I need to work on my hotkeys for quicker reaction, as well as strat as a single hero not reliant on the team. Please give me advice Im about to burn my PC down.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I cant seem to hold 2100 MMR why am I so terrible? I understand watching videos learning strat ect. However I think its something fundamental Im doing wrong. You guys got any top 5 mistakes noobs make list or something?
> 
> Here is my approach fundamentally. I try and look at it like I have 1 life only. I dont chase down kills, I ward the crap out of the map when I support, I carry a tp always, I only play a select pool of heros for now till I get better (although I have played most all), Yet I cannot seem to go past 2100 for very long before I lose again. I get matched with equally bad people then however they yell at me, if I do bad even though they doing just as bad or worse. I just had a 2-12 Axe lay into me because I was SF with no passive build up at end. (I had 32 yet dying by ganking took those away)
> 
> I think maybe I need to work on my hotkeys for quicker reaction, as well as strat as a single hero not reliant on the team. Please give me advice Im about to burn my PC down.


Its not about hero skills. It about understanding the game you are playing. Today i had to play VOID. I won the game i had the lowest GPM/XPM out of 3 games i played. Its about making smart call in team fights.


----------



## jellybeans69

Give us few id's of games you think you did well and some you think You did bad so we can have a look


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its not about hero skills. It about understanding the game you are playing. Today i had to play VOID. I won the game i had the lowest GPM/XPM out of 3 games i played. Its about making smart call in team fights.


I don't think it's just about team fights. Much of the games if the lanening stages fail, you just don't have any team fight winning potential. Of course, void is such a high impact hero in team fights, but many heroes don't have that capability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I cant seem to hold 2100 MMR why am I so terrible? I understand watching videos learning strat ect. However I think its something fundamental Im doing wrong. You guys got any top 5 mistakes noobs make list or something?
> 
> Here is my approach fundamentally. I try and look at it like I have 1 life only. I dont chase down kills, I ward the crap out of the map when I support, I carry a tp always, I only play a select pool of heros for now till I get better (although I have played most all), Yet I cannot seem to go past 2100 for very long before I lose again. I get matched with equally bad people then however they yell at me, if I do bad even though they doing just as bad or worse. I just had a 2-12 Axe lay into me because I was SF with no passive build up at end. (I had 32 yet dying by ganking took those away)
> 
> I think maybe I need to work on my hotkeys for quicker reaction, as well as strat as a single hero not reliant on the team. Please give me advice Im about to burn my PC down.


One thing you can do is to learn to pick heroes. If you're going solo mid on SF vs a TA, tinker, invoker, huskar etc, you're just going to have a bad time. When you die once or twice, your 1v1 opponenet start to snowball, and you just can't get out of that mentality. Purge talks about it here and other mistakes:

http://youtu.be/Y8l6***PXBQ

replace *** with wt f

Alchy with BF on Fnatic bigdaddy, I'm smiling.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Give us few id's of games you think you did well and some you think You did bad so we can have a look


Like this?

Good Match

Bad Match

The bad one I actually though I supported rather well. However still go flamed when we lost. Compliments durring though. lol

I swear im missing some fundamentals.


----------



## connectwise

^ I see a draft win and a draft loss.

Other than you, long cd tide ulti and brew ulti micros, you guys have no lockdowns. 1 disable and you've lost the teamfight. How dumb is that ursa rushing to satanic...

Soooooooo disappointed that fnatic lost vs mous. Bigdaddy shoudln't have dropped that bkb for bfly. He got disabled so many times and if he only had that 2nd bkb he'd have dominated with that rapier.

Who would've thought support wk and mek holding viper would be so prominent this TI.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ^ I see a draft win and a draft loss.
> 
> Other than you, long cd tide ulti and brew ulti micros, you guys have no lockdowns. 1 disable and you've lost the teamfight. How dumb is that ursa rushing to satanic...


I was asking more of a critique of me. I can't control who they pick and what they do. I can however control how bad I suck. I am realizing on area is I suck at last hitting. I think there is more to it though. Ya that ursa though got rosh than tried to 1v5 lol, pretty dumb. Then had the gall to say I did not ward when I was warding the entire time.


----------



## connectwise

What can you do as support when your carries are terrible? You can't win. What can we take from your dotabuff match? You got smokes, ward, and arcane boots, you spec'd more damage than cc, which can be argued for and against. There's not really much to gain from it. Everyone of their heroes had some sort of disable, no matter what you did you were going to lose. There's just no way to critique to improve in that game. In your win, you could've built a dagon and still win. What's their np going to do when you pounce, or ss do when you ulti... nothing.

In your SF game, you went mid vs a slark (presumably). You're just not going to win. Before you get your ulti, he could've killed you few times already. But maybe you went safelane SF and had PA mid? There's not much to be gained, unless you waant to talk about a specific hero, in a scenario, that can make you better. That's why I linked you purge's video; A lot has to do about watching replays and analysing why you lost, what limited amount of information could you have given you the clues during that situation that something bad might have happened?

For example, in TI today a dire LS was infested in a WK above radiant bottom lane looking for a gank. The radiant tinker was bot'ing to farm that lane, then cancelled the tp right away. Why? Even though he couldn't see WK's positioning, he saw the aura that the dire creeps were getting and knew WK had to be close, and thus tp'd into mid lane and farmed that area instead, dodging a gank.

I say step 1 is learn to pick, step 2 is learn from your mistakes by analysing your loses.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What can you do as support when your carries are terrible? You can't win. What can we take from your dotabuff match? You got smokes, ward, and arcane boots, you spec'd more damage than cc, which can be argued for and against. There's not really much to gain from it. Everyone of their heroes had some sort of disable, no matter what you did you were going to lose. There's just no way to critique to improve in that game. In your win, you could've built a dagon and still win. What's their np going to do when you pounce, or ss do when you ulti... nothing.
> 
> In your SF game, you went mid vs a slark (presumably). You're just not going to win. Before you get your ulti, he could've killed you few times already. But maybe you went safelane SF and had PA mid? There's not much to be gained, unless you waant to talk about a specific hero, in a scenario, that can make you better. That's why I linked you purge's video; A lot has to do about watching replays and analysing why you lost, what limited amount of information could you have given you the clues during that situation that something bad might have happened?
> 
> For example, in TI today a dire LS was infested in a WK above radiant bottom lane looking for a gank. The radiant tinker was bot'ing to farm that lane, then cancelled the tp right away. Why? Even though he couldn't see WK's positioning, he saw the aura that the dire creeps were getting and knew WK had to be close, and thus tp'd into mid lane and farmed that area instead, dodging a gank.
> 
> I say step 1 is learn to pick, step 2 is learn from your mistakes by analysing your loses.


Thanks. Most of my loses are lime that though. If I learn to counter pick, I'm still reliant on my team to do so as well. How am o supposed to get higher ranking if that keeps happening.

Any good guides for counter picking.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

IG vs C9 game...


----------



## evilferret

Pick a support and be active. If you didn't make an impact you aren't doing your job.

Lots of people here climbed by supporting.

IMO counterpicking under 4k MMR is silly. You guys aren't playing with TI level players. Get a few core heroes and get good with them. Picking a counter and sucking is worse than picking a eh pick that you're good with.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> IG vs C9 game...


the crits


----------



## exodus1500

The last two games from Liquid were flat out impressive. Hopefully they re-found their mojo. Qojqva is good... really good.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thanks. Most of my loses are lime that though. If I learn to counter pick, I'm still reliant on my team to do so as well. How am o supposed to get higher ranking if that keeps happening.
> 
> Any good guides for counter picking.


Also, If you are not too good, Pick something with Stuns.
Sup with Stuns, Carry with stuns everything with stuns.

I told same thing to my friend. You have 1 job: Hit a Stun in team fight.

Also, make sure it is not delayed/skillshot stun. pick DK, WK or same kind of heros.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> Also, If you are not too good, Pick something with Stuns.
> Sup with Stuns, Carry with stuns everything with stuns.
> 
> I told same thing to my friend. You have 1 job: Hit a Stun in team fight.
> 
> Also, make sure it is not delayed/skillshot stun. pick DK, WK or same kind of heros.


Im starting to see I need to pick heros that cater to my play style. I tend to do best with roaming ganking. I always do well with BS, slark, bounty, nyx So im gonna try and master the game timing, last hitting, mech, ect playing around that play style.

For the first time i am 2126 YEA! lets hope I can march on upwards. I also plan on doing some timing drills.


----------



## HarrisLam

i forgot to open my present chest for 16 levels....


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i forgot to open my present chest for 16 levels....


ha ha ha worst i have done is 3


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im starting to see I need to pick heros that cater to my play style. I tend to do best with roaming ganking. I always do well with BS, slark, bounty, nyx So im gonna try and master the game timing, last hitting, mech, ect playing around that play style.
> 
> For the first time i am 2126 YEA! lets hope I can march on upwards. I also plan on doing some timing drills.


That mmr goes up and down up and down until you get a good grasp of the game. It gets so frustrating when you go up then just get knocked down by things you can't control. Some people still insta random as soon as the game loads to character select. They get insta countered. You just have no chance. When that happens you're very likely to go on tilt for the next game, ruining your chances of getting back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Pick a support and be active. If you didn't make an impact you aren't doing your job.
> 
> Lots of people here climbed by supporting.
> 
> IMO counterpicking under 4k MMR is silly. You guys aren't playing with TI level players. Get a few core heroes and get good with them. Picking a counter and sucking is worse than picking a eh pick that you're good with.


It's a hard thing to argue for or against. 2k mmr is very stupid. You can say if you're support and you're not doing your job if you don't make an impact. But you can still win the game if you're low impact but play support. That's not the case when your carries on your team straight up lose the game for you. I mean, we're not talking about getting good at the game, that's obvie in terms of growth. But we're talking about at least maintaining mmr. Even if you're a high impact support, when your carry loses a lane, much of the time it means you lose the game from snowball effects.

Some games you'll have 0 supports, some games you want to be support but you already got 4. Getting good at 3 heroes is a good way to start the game from unranked, but when you get to ranked you gotta learn how to pick. One doesn't need to counter pick and play more heroes well, and at least know that if you pick a SF going up against slark or TA, you're just going to have a bad time. There's a distinction between learning the game, getting good, and staying at a certain mmr and improving upon it.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I cant seem to hold 2100 MMR why am I so terrible? I understand watching videos learning strat ect. However I think its something fundamental Im doing wrong. You guys got any top 5 mistakes noobs make list or something?
> 
> Here is my approach fundamentally. I try and look at it like I have 1 life only. I dont chase down kills, I ward the crap out of the map when I support, I carry a tp always, I only play a select pool of heros for now till I get better (although I have played most all), Yet I cannot seem to go past 2100 for very long before I lose again. I get matched with equally bad people then however they yell at me, if I do bad even though they doing just as bad or worse. I just had a 2-12 Axe lay into me because I was SF with no passive build up at end. (I had 32 yet dying by ganking took those away)
> 
> I think maybe I need to work on my hotkeys for quicker reaction, as well as strat as a single hero not reliant on the team. Please give me advice Im about to burn my PC down.


#1 problem/issue with noobs is Lack of map awareness, I didnt check out your matches but this is Such a big deal, know whos on the map and where and what they can do (from their team and yours) if they're all miss, are they strong enough to rosh?, if not are you out far enough to gank, or are the strong enough to tower dive for you [or your carry(s)] try and figure out where they're going to gank and either pull back or counter gank


----------



## connectwise

LOL @ this secret rosh.

http://www.gfycat.com/AssuredSecondHanumanmonkey


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> Good Match
> 
> Bad Match
> 
> The bad one I actually though I supported rather well. However still go flamed when we lost. Compliments durring though. lol
> 
> I swear im missing some fundamentals.


Just finished watching that "good game" few points that are somewhat apparent

1) While i love having agressive people on my team you were terrible at taking last hits in first 10 minutes. At minute ~8 you have 12/x while pretty much on uncontested lane where no one ganks alch who's fighting for his life there has same amount. Don't be so scared of that early accid spray and get those last hits, you missed quite a bit of gold early game due to this. In general work on last-hit maths too (both under tower and normally)

2) No need to go for people that were 100% kills already at ~10-20% hp under AA's ult your teammates were right by you and would finish those , you missed quite a bit of kills in such manner

3) Should be with team more, most apprent point probably was when they were pushing bot-rax and you were farming ancients

4) Don't try to go for sniper when you don't have dust/gem , many times Shadow Shaman was right there besides him and with your ult / shadow blade he'd be an easy food for you

5) Your ult use just for getting speed many times was also questionable. Against alche unless you hear him activate his stun countdown and noone is near there, no need for ulting too


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> #1 problem/issue with noobs is Lack of map awareness, I didnt check out your matches but this is Such a big deal, know whos on the map and where and what they can do (from their team and yours) if they're all miss, are they strong enough to rosh?, if not are you out far enough to gank, or are the strong enough to tower dive for you [or your carry(s)] try and figure out where they're going to gank and either pull back or counter gank


Surprisingly my map awareness is pretty darn good. I got that from playing FPS completely.

I had a very interesting game last night. I played BH and went an atrocious 10-10 despite that fact I feel I played rather well. My team was worse than the enemy team yet we pulled off a win. We were down kills, but up in gold thanks to my tagging. We were behind so bad at first. But by roaming and ganking the weaker ones by myself, and us playing a smart strat in the end, they had no counter and lost. Check it out and let me know how I could have improved if you wish, or watch they reply for a good laugh. Simply amazing game.









Great game

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished watching that "good game" few points that are somewhat apparent
> 
> 1) While i love having agressive people on my team you were terrible at taking last hits in first 10 minutes. At minute ~8 you have 12/x while pretty much on uncontested lane where no one ganks alch who's fighting for his life there has same amount. Don't be so scared of that early accid spray and get those last hits, you missed quite a bit of gold early game due to this. In general work on last-hit maths too (both under tower and normally)
> 
> 2) No need to go for people that were 100% kills already at ~10-20% hp under AA's ult your teammates were right by you and would finish those , you missed quite a bit of kills in such manner
> 
> 3) Should be with team more, most apprent point probably was when they were pushing bot-rax and you were farming ancients
> 
> 4) Don't try to go for sniper when you don't have dust/gem , many times Shadow Shaman was right there besides him and with your ult / shadow blade he'd be an easy food for you
> 
> 5) Your ult use just for getting speed many times was also questionable. Against alche unless you hear him activate his stun countdown and noone is near there, no need for ulting too


Thanks man will do! if you don't mind watching the other posted here in this post and critique that as well. I know I made some bad ones there too, even though it turned out good.


----------



## jellybeans69

Also

Both boots and poormanshield can be completely bought/completed in side-shop


----------



## exodus1500

Fnatic vs C9 featuring a Pudge, and a cliff jungling Prophet.

Report both.


----------



## redalert

http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_International/2014/Playoffs/Phase_Two

https://twitter.com/DOTA2/status/487985065549234178


----------



## Ramzinho

just had to say it. Arrow Gaming > MUFC


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> just had to say it. Arrow Gaming > MUFC


I am sad for Navi.US. They will not be making any money. Its find of sad because they beat Liquid.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Fnatic vs C9 featuring a Pudge, and a cliff jungling Prophet.
> 
> Report both.


I need to learn this. For seriouz.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That mmr goes up and down up and down until you get a good grasp of the game. It gets so frustrating when you go up then just get knocked down by things you can't control. Some people still insta random as soon as the game loads to character select. They get insta countered. You just have no chance. When that happens you're very likely to go on tilt for the next game, ruining your chances of getting back.
> It's a hard thing to argue for or against. 2k mmr is very stupid. You can say if you're support and you're not doing your job if you don't make an impact. But you can still win the game if you're low impact but play support. That's not the case when your carries on your team straight up lose the game for you. I mean, we're not talking about getting good at the game, that's obvie in terms of growth. But we're talking about at least maintaining mmr. Even if you're a high impact support, when your carry loses a lane, much of the time it means you lose the game from snowball effects.
> 
> Some games you'll have 0 supports, some games you want to be support but you already got 4. Getting good at 3 heroes is a good way to start the game from unranked, but when you get to ranked you gotta learn how to pick. One doesn't need to counter pick and play more heroes well, and at least know that if you pick a SF going up against slark or TA, you're just going to have a bad time. There's a distinction between learning the game, getting good, and staying at a certain mmr and improving upon it.


If you made no impact and still won, you probably didn't win because of you. If you want to climb and you're 100% sure you're better than your bracket you should be making an impact every game.

If you're not making impact in your games you're probably be in the correct MMR.

As a support, your main concern is momentum (XPM/GPM and positioning). Even with crap carries, if you're giving enemy carries the same or worse time you're increasing your chances for victory. You could go for ganks to get an XPM/GPM lead or defend your carry's farm.

If your carry lost the lane and you're supporting him part of that blame is on you too.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you made no impact and still won, you probably didn't win because of you. If you want to climb and you're 100% sure you're better than your bracket you should be making an impact every game.
> 
> If you're not making impact in your games you're probably be in the correct MMR.
> 
> As a support, your main concern is momentum (XPM/GPM and positioning). Even with crap carries, if you're giving enemy carries the same or worse time you're increasing your chances for victory. You could go for ganks to get an XPM/GPM lead or defend your carry's farm.
> 
> If your carry lost the lane and you're supporting him part of that blame is on you too.


Y U NO TALK TO ME !!!! lol

where are you mate. show up don't be shy


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Y U NO TALK TO ME !!!! lol
> 
> where are you mate. show up don't be shy


I R TALKS!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


That was insane....



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you made no impact and still won, you probably didn't win because of you. If you want to climb and you're 100% sure you're better than your bracket you should be making an impact every game.
> 
> If you're not making impact in your games you're probably be in the correct MMR.
> 
> As a support, your main concern is momentum (XPM/GPM and positioning). Even with crap carries, if you're giving enemy carries the same or worse time you're increasing your chances for victory. You could go for ganks to get an XPM/GPM lead or defend your carry's farm.
> 
> If your carry lost the lane and you're supporting him part of that blame is on you too.


Not always the case, esp in 2k bracket.


----------



## StrikerX

LGD vs Mouz ... this was such a poor game, idiotic plays from both









And a gif from the Alliance vs EG game







http://www.gfycat.com/DelightfulSickLamb


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you made no impact and still won, you probably didn't win because of you. If you want to climb and you're 100% sure you're better than your bracket you should be making an impact every game.
> 
> If you're not making impact in your games you're probably be in the correct MMR.
> 
> As a support, your main concern is momentum (XPM/GPM and positioning). Even with crap carries, if you're giving enemy carries the same or worse time you're increasing your chances for victory. You could go for ganks to get an XPM/GPM lead or defend your carry's farm.
> 
> If your carry lost the lane and you're supporting him part of that blame is on you too.


I see a flaw in this. Either you don't play in 2K MMR or you have been lucky. It does not matter if your a terrific support if your carry is just feeding, or being dumb in one way or another. Dont get me wrong being an amazing support can offset that a bit, but unless your pro, you cannot win with one amazing support and the rest a junk team, just not happening.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I see a flaw in this. Either you don't play in 2K MMR or you have been lucky. It does not matter if your a terrific support if your carry is just feeding, or being dumb in one way or another. Dont get me wrong being an amazing support can offset that a bit, but unless your pro, you cannot win with one amazing support and the rest a junk team, just not happening.


you've never seen EF support! theres times I've seen him or Sun Solo que and trust me they basically were the single reason their team ended up winning (granted I've not watched either of them in over 8 months)


----------



## connectwise

Aka, carry.

When your carry lost lane, means you have to go carry on that support to balance it out to win the game. That video I linked, purge talked exactly about this. Yes supports can net lots of kills, set of a lot of things up, but it needs farm and it needs levels. At 2k mmr area, things are very bad. It's not as simple as, omg you're so much better overall. It's, their support's got mek blink refrsher already, and your carry doesn't even have their cores yet. No matter how good you are, when you 5v5 your team wipes and you're the only one standing, you're still going to lose the game.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I see a flaw in this. Either you don't play in 2K MMR or you have been lucky. It does not matter if your a terrific support if your carry is just feeding, or being dumb in one way or another. Dont get me wrong being an amazing support can offset that a bit, but unless your pro, you cannot win with one amazing support and the rest a junk team, just not happening.


I'm only 3k but I stack with 5k and sub 3k MMR players. My personal impact increases the lower MMR I go.

The lower MMR you go from your true skill, the easier the game should be (unless you're a specialized player who has a small hero pool).

Unless the player is really trolling, people want to win. If you make favorable situations for them, you'll slowly get an edge.

I've won a lot of games with awful carries. I just make sure we don't need them to win or if we do, make sure the enemy is as weak as my team. I've won less with awful supports since they have the early game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Aka, carry.
> 
> When your carry lost lane, means you have to go carry on that support to balance it out to win the game. That video I linked, purge talked exactly about this. Yes supports can net lots of kills, set of a lot of things up, but it needs farm and it needs levels. At 2k mmr area, things are very bad. It's not as simple as, omg you're so much better overall. It's, their support's got mek blink refrsher already, and your carry doesn't even have their cores yet. No matter how good you are, when you 5v5 your team wipes and you're the only one standing, you're still going to lose the game.


I guess you weren't around when I was pushing Midas CM. Getting some late game on a support is one way to balance the game out if your carry is failing but it's not the only way.

I don't understand your example. It just sounds the whole team was outclassed. You make it sound like enemy team had every item and nobody on your team had items. So if your supports don't have the same level of support items, isn't part of the blame also on the supports?

My way to get better as a support was to take all responsibility. I can't control teammates, I can control myself.

Thanks Doc for the vote of confidence! The more I play the more I realize how awful I am.


----------



## redalert

Schedule for Sunday and Monday http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_International/2014/Playoffs/Phase_Three

Liquid vs LGD and Titan vs Newbee the losers of those series will be eliminated from TI4.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> you've never seen EF support! theres times I've seen him or Sun Solo que and trust me they basically were the single reason their team ended up winning (granted I've not watched either of them in over 8 months)


thats pro......I said unless your pro.....this is 2k bracket.


----------



## Jim888

I'm pretty sure ef was around 2k then


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok so the thread is telling me the only reason team loses is crap support. I find that hard to believe. Lets do a study here. We will all join a game, you can play support we will all sit there and do nothing. If you win your point is proven. Ok? Something tells me you would lose.

I really appreciate the help gents don't get me wrong. However this thing about support seems absurd. Im not buying it. Feel free to prove me wrong lets stack up for a round in ranked and you support we all feed.....


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Schedule for Sunday and Monday http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_International/2014/Playoffs/Phase_Three
> 
> Liquid vs LGD and Titan vs Newbee the losers of those series will be eliminated from TI4.


gosh !!! if navi won... they play ig again !!! not so good.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok so the thread is telling me the only reason team loses is crap support. I find that hard to believe. Lets do a study here. We will all join a game, you can play support we will all sit there and do nothing. If you win your point is proven. Ok? Something tells me you would lose.
> 
> I really appreciate the help gents don't get me wrong. However this thing about support seems absurd. Im not buying it. Feel free to prove me wrong lets stack up for a round in ranked and you support we all feed.....


what can you do as carry when your 4 heroes feed? if you play a decent fast effective supprt like shaman, crystal maiden , veng. ward up. mek and maybe blink then your team will have better map vision. get less caught out, feed less .. you need to move the pace of the game yourself. let your carry farm. give him as much space as possible. seriously.. playing good support is very good in the low levels.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok so the thread is telling me the only reason team loses is crap support. I find that hard to believe. Lets do a study here. We will all join a game, you can play support we will all sit there and do nothing. If you win your point is proven. Ok? Something tells me you would lose.
> 
> I really appreciate the help gents don't get me wrong. However this thing about support seems absurd. Im not buying it. Feel free to prove me wrong lets stack up for a round in ranked and you support we all feed.....


You make it sound like everybody is feeding.

Sun might be able to pull it off.









If you got a spare 2k account I'm willing to play on it.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I currently need
> 
> N0tail
> Fenrir
> MMY
> Bone7
> Korok
> Yao
> Pajkatt
> Heen
> and Jotm to complete all teams, so not that much left


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> I'd be interested in trading some cards I only need 3 more cards to have all of them. I've been using all my cards up but I'll start saving them for trade from now on if anyone is interested post what you need.
> 
> I need
> 
> AdmiralBulldog - Alliance
> 
> Yamateh - Titan
> 
> Xiangzaiii - Arrow Gaming


I just got a card pack and none of it was these. I even got 2 forev and ars art
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm only 3k but I stack with 5k and sub 3k MMR players. My personal impact increases the lower MMR I go.
> 
> The lower MMR you go from your true skill, the easier the game should be (unless you're a specialized player who has a small hero pool).
> 
> Unless the player is really trolling, people want to win. If you make favorable situations for them, you'll slowly get an edge.
> 
> I've won a lot of games with awful carries. I just make sure we don't need them to win or if we do, make sure the enemy is as weak as my team. I've won less with awful supports since they have the early game.
> I guess you weren't around when I was pushing Midas CM. Getting some late game on a support is one way to balance the game out if your carry is failing but it's not the only way.
> 
> I don't understand your example. It just sounds the whole team was outclassed. You make it sound like enemy team had every item and nobody on your team had items. So if your supports don't have the same level of support items, isn't part of the blame also on the supports?
> 
> My way to get better as a support was to take all responsibility. I can't control teammates, I can control myself.
> 
> Thanks Doc for the vote of confidence! The more I play the more I realize how awful I am.


You kind of said it. A person in low mmr has to increase their hero pool to be effective in all pick. The lower the mmr, the harder the game is, not easier. You have a ton of situations where people just will not cooperate with each other and bm'ing. A lot of time it is an unwinnable situation. Hence learning to pick with a wider range of hero pool is one of the faster ways to maintain and move up in mmr.

Plenty of times in low mmr bracket your whole team do get outclassed, and their whole team including supports starts snowballing because one or two of your team just doesn't want to help. Problem just gets worse and worse as game goes on. There's plenty of blame to go around, the difference is as a support, there's not much you can do about it except to guide your carries by holding their hands.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I just got a card pack and none of it was these. I even got 2 forev and ars art


People who need cards let me know too. Red dumped on his cards on me and I have tons of dups.

And I need Forev and Arts.

Edit: Putting my need list here to make it easier for myself.

Luo, Sneyking, Brax, Korok, Xiangzaii, Lin, Yao, DD, Forev, Illidan and Ars.

I got tons of Bulldogs if people need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I just got a card pack and none of it was these. I even got 2 forev and ars art
> You kind of said it. A person in low mmr has to increase their hero pool to be effective in all pick. The lower the mmr, the harder the game is, not easier. You have a ton of situations where people just will not cooperate with each other and bm'ing. A lot of time it is an unwinnable situation. Hence learning to pick with a wider range of hero pool is one of the faster ways to maintain and move up in mmr.
> 
> Plenty of times in low mmr bracket your whole team do get outclassed, and their whole team including supports starts snowballing because one or two of your team just doesn't want to help. Problem just gets worse and worse as game goes on. There's plenty of blame to go around, the difference is as a support, there's not much you can do about it except to guide your carries by holding their hands.


You'll be surprised how small the pool gets the higher up you go.

I still don't get your example. If your whole team got outclassed, that means you got outclassed.

Maybe try to take lead? Me and Ramz just had a game where we had to tell our AM where to go and farm because he was just getting caught out too much.

Personally every loss I have, there were things I could have done better (drunk doto doesn't help).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

EG already have more money then Ti3 2nd place. Ti4 is basically gives top 8 teams full pay for the year. Basically you dont have to really be first or second in Ti anymore to get the big money for the year to support yourself. One problem i see is how good will players age. For example you play 3-4 years and dont win much. Do you still keep doing Dota 2 evn if it cant support your family?


----------



## WALSRU

Someone please watch this match

http://dotabuff.com/matches/772966828

How am I supposed to climb mmr when these are my teammates...

/uninstall


----------



## redalert

Cards that I have

Navi Dendi Xboct kuroky

DK Burning MMY

Titan Net Ohaiyo

iG Faith Ferrari

Empire Mag Resolution

C9 EE Sing

Alliance S4

Cis demons inflame

Mouz MSS

EG Zai rtzy

Lgd Rabbit

VG Super Sylar

Newbee Hao Mu Banana

Liquid Pegasus

if anyone needs them let me know otherwise off to My Offering they will go


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Someone please watch this match
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/772966828
> 
> How am I supposed to climb mmr when these are my teammates...
> 
> /uninstall


Karma for not playing with me!









I'm not even sure how your team laned...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok so the thread is telling me the only reason team loses is crap support. I find that hard to believe. Lets do a study here. We will all join a game, you can play support we will all sit there and do nothing. If you win your point is proven. Ok? Something tells me you would lose.
> 
> I really appreciate the help gents don't get me wrong. However this thing about support seems absurd. Im not buying it. Feel free to prove me wrong lets stack up for a round in ranked and you support we all feed.....


well I think if you have 4 ppl doing nothing but feeding then your in trouble,

back in WC3 dota I'd hang out in lobbies looking for ppl who were pretty new to dota and I'd 1v5 ppl and stomp them Meepo, and Tinker were 2 of the best for this...bottom line scubs gonna scrub...keep trying and you WILL move up...or just que with friends to help you out...solo dota isnt dota... its a team sport, find someone who will play with you (even if its some guy in your current game) and work with them encourage them and you can pull off some wins you shouldnt, because its shouldn't be 5 individuals on the same team playing at the same time, play together massive difference (even if your/they're bad playing together you will win more than just going my team sucks, I'm just going to ignore them and do my thing)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Someone please watch this match
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/772966828
> 
> How am I supposed to climb mmr when these are my teammates...
> 
> /uninstall


LOL havent you been reading? play support!


----------



## Sunz

Pick only support and get to 5k solo mmr=easy


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Pick only support and get to 5k solo mmr=easy


Best advice for a specific support hero to master up the ranks?


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Best advice for a specific support hero to master up the ranks?


Shadow Shaman
Enigma
Earthshaker
Rubick
Tidehunter
Skywrath Mage
Venomancer

And yes I'm saying these heroes mainly because of TI4 results. All of these heroes have been performing very well.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Shadow Shaman
> Enigma
> Earthshaker
> Rubick
> Tidehunter
> Skywrath Mage
> Venomancer
> 
> And yes I'm saying these heroes mainly because of TI4 results. All of these heroes have been performing very well.


I'd personally uncheck rubick and skywrath.

Rubick is extremely good if you can react fast enough about stealing and casting stolen spells at the correct timing. It's very good after some practice, but if the goal is to climb MMR I'd suggest to avoid him unless you reach 3K or so.

Skywrath is very hard to play well and often not contribute enough to make any real impact in the game. Pros are doing it because...well, they are pro. Plus they always pick void with it so that they can have the chrono flare combo. In pubs he tends to underperform even without feeding.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'd personally uncheck rubick and skywrath.
> 
> Rubick is extremely good if you can react fast enough about stealing and casting stolen spells at the correct timing. It's very good after some practice, but if the goal is to climb MMR I'd suggest to avoid him unless you reach 3K or so.
> 
> Skywrath is very hard to play well and often not contribute enough to make any real impact in the game. Pros are doing it because...well, they are pro. Plus they always pick void with it so that they can have the chrono flare combo. In pubs he tends to underperform even without feeding.


I was gonna say this as well then I saw you had already posted, one other I'd put on the "iffy" category is earth shaker, is really easy at low levels to put people on the wrong side of a fissure amd instead of securing the kill, saving the enemies carry


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Best advice for a specific support hero to master up the ranks?


Pick Lich, buy courier and wards and go solo offlane.

I win my offlane lane doing that most of the times.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Pick Lich, buy courier and wards and go solo offlane.
> 
> I win my offlane lane doing that most of the times.


In low MMR, good luck getting anyone to not do a 2-1-2....


----------



## StrikerX

My last 2 cards remaining are 'Yao' and 'Xiangzaiii', if anyone has em please let me know. My handle in dota2 is 'Korrupter'









@evilferret You still got Yao and Xiangzaiii?


----------



## MKUL7R4

This is my first time betting on a match, put 4 rares on TL. Hype level increased! Plz no classic jimmy


----------



## redalert




----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> In low MMR, good luck getting anyone to not do a 2-1-2....


nvm misread


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> My last 2 cards remaining are 'Yao' and 'Xiangzaiii', if anyone has em please let me know. My handle in dota2 is 'Korrupter'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @evilferret You still got Yao and Xiangzaiii?


Got Yao from [LV]Dokuu, thanks







Xiangzaiii left!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Liquid are out. sadly the last year ghost took them down this time.


----------



## redalert

Singsing Meepo


----------



## exodus1500

Just had a Drow on the opposite team buy a 27 minute rapier.... Made the game a bit more interesting. I was the last one to get it as I got sick of my team dropping it.

Clinkz got it second drop and was like, I wont loose it I have BKB. A minute and a half later "how did they know to dust me"?? facepalm


----------



## Dimaggio1103

DK or C9? My gut says C9


----------



## jellybeans69

DK is heavly favored no mattter who woulda won LGD vs C9, i still placed 0.35$ worth bet on TBD which i was rooting for C9 to be. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> DK is heavly favored no mattter who woulda won LGD vs C9, i still placed 0.35$ worth bet on TBD which i was rooting for C9 to be. Let's see how it goes.


Ya I went with c9 as well threw down 1.60 worth items. Items I didn't like anyways so worth it.

EDIT: Man they got wrecked......C9 looked so bad that last game. =(


----------



## redalert

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2alojj/d2moddin_is_out_of_beta_no_more_queue_and_1800/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cant want for TD games.


----------



## connectwise

O no... I shouldn't have come to this thread before watching the games...


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Someone please watch this match
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/772966828
> 
> How am I supposed to climb mmr when these are my teammates...
> 
> /uninstall


Well I would start with changing your items, imo meka and blink has a much higher impact than midas and drums do, especially when your easy lane. Controlling the lane early makes zoning and a supports job much easier. Aswell as helping your supports when they go for a kill instead of last hitting makes the tango for tree easier. Imo there is no reason to "max" devour if ur not using it every time its of CD. Early it could boost your farm alot more, than it did in this game. Always remember that just cause your an easy lane farmer doesnt mean you cant tp to other lanes throw out a doom and secure a kill. Pretty sure if you tped at 7-8 mins botm and blasted Strygwyr and doom either VS or Voker you couldve gotten atleast 1 kill. After that the game wouldve turned. Im not taking the time here to flame, just saying. Playing dota as long as I have I know that we all do mistakes and can "make" our own game. I know you prob didnt want anyone to answer, but I had to take a look cause off all the recent "trench" talk thats been going on, on all the different forums I read.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I think it's going to be EG, IG or DK that take it.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Well I would start with changing your items, imo meka and blink has a much higher impact than midas and drums do, especially when your easy lane. Controlling the lane early makes zoning and a supports job much easier. Aswell as helping your supports when they go for a kill instead of last hitting makes the tango for tree easier. Imo there is no reason to "max" devour if ur not using it every time its of CD. Early it could boost your farm alot more, than it did in this game. Always remember that just cause your an easy lane farmer doesnt mean you cant tp to other lanes throw out a doom and secure a kill. Pretty sure if you tped at 7-8 mins botm and blasted Strygwyr and doom either VS or Voker you couldve gotten atleast 1 kill. After that the game wouldve turned. Im not taking the time here to flame, just saying. Playing dota as long as I have I know that we all do mistakes and can "make" our own game. I know you prob didnt want anyone to answer, but I had to take a look cause off all the recent "trench" talk thats been going on, on all the different forums I read.


Hey I appreciate the time invested and a write up.

I probably also should've prefaced that the enemy captain dc'ed throughout the whole draft and randomed every pick. Still had a better draft than our captain though... We assumed there would be an abandon and just as soon as we got back to the lane he reconnected. Everything went wrong and I was completely facepalmed from minute 2. My supports "going for kills" consisted of them getting ganked solo in the jungle. I have never tried to play doom as a safelane farmer so I was stuck in jungle mentality. Every lane lost, including mine but I do agree in hindsight blink would've been a much better choice.

Solo Q is more frustration than it's worth, I need to stop thinking about MMR when I get a rare day off and just play with the gajillion people on my friend's list.

For complete transparency here's my ugly ranked history: Q_Q
I play whatever the captain picks me, though I hate position 4 and 5. Thanks though, I can take the criticism.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Hey I appreciate the time invested and a write up.
> 
> I probably also should've prefaced that the enemy captain dc'ed throughout the whole draft and randomed every pick. Still had a better draft than our captain though... We assumed there would be an abandon and just as soon as we got back to the lane he reconnected. Everything went wrong and I was completely facepalmed from minute 2. My supports "going for kills" consisted of them getting ganked solo in the jungle. I have never tried to play doom as a safelane farmer so I was stuck in jungle mentality. Every lane lost, including mine but I do agree in hindsight blink would've been a much better choice.
> 
> Solo Q is more frustration than it's worth, I need to stop thinking about MMR when I get a rare day off and just play with the gajillion people on my friend's list.
> 
> For complete transparency here's my ugly ranked history: Q_Q
> I play whatever the captain picks me, I have a weakness for trying to "save" carries and dying as support


Oh I know, I watched the game from start till end. Sadly drafts fail from time to time, doesnt really matter who you have drafting. Look at C9 today as an example. The thing Im trying to say is when you play high impact heroes or any hero at all the thing you should do is help your team, doesnt really matter how hard the screw thing up. You only lose when you obtain the "I" or "the others" mentality. Its a five v five, therefore the better players or the players that have acquired more in the laning stage should help out. Not saying that your supports, mid or offlaner played perfectly. Just trying to tell what you couldve done. Saying this as an experienced player whos gone from 3ks to 5ks and currently back at the lower 4ks working my way up. Only time I won any tournaments was when we all played on the same page and forgot the MMR. Dont know why I keep mentioning C9, but just look at Auis performance the other day, his team went "full ******" and he took the matter into his own hands and carried to victory with a Visage.


----------



## WALSRU

I read your comments, went back and watched the game again and still facepalmed. Yeah, I could've built better (I still like QWQWQR) and we probably should've dodged their 3-0-2 laning thing . . . but man I am convinced I should've abandoned at the horn on that one. I really wish I could be as fast as these guys with the captain button, it's unreal how quickly people take it.

I get so irritated when I can only play Dota once a month and my whole goal is to raise MMR, it's me beating myself due to the pressure.

Well anyway, I went full C9. Never go full C9.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I read your comments, went back and watched the game again and still facepalmed. Yeah, I could've built better (I still like QWQWQR) and we probably should've dodged their 3-0-2 laning thing . . . but man I am convinced I should've abandoned at the horn on that one. I really wish I could be as fast as these guys with the captain button, it's unreal how quickly people take it.
> 
> I get so irritated when I can only play Dota once a month and my whole goal is to raise MMR, it's me beating myself due to the pressure.
> 
> Well anyway, I went full C9. Never go full C9.


Haha! We all go full C9 sometimes. I get what your saying, I am no solo queuer either. I have to agree that alot of games are not worth the time you spend playing/arguing/talking/waiting and so on, but hey its DotA after all.The reason I have to do some soloQ is cause I have played support for most of the teams I have ever played on. Therefore they all think I am not capable of playing a core role. However I played jungle troll just before I logged. Had to carry them from the jungle, when not allowed to play core=) http://dotabuff.com/matches/774735492 . Had some okay rotations to "fix" mid and top. This was just a pub so, we dont take it to serious, but still.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


How did that happen? Was it just q click while you have a bottle charge auto apply to the enemy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I read your comments, went back and watched the game again and still facepalmed. Yeah, I could've built better (I still like QWQWQR) and we probably should've dodged their 3-0-2 laning thing . . . but man I am convinced I should've abandoned at the horn on that one. I really wish I could be as fast as these guys with the captain button, it's unreal how quickly people take it.
> 
> I get so irritated when I can only play Dota once a month and my whole goal is to raise MMR, it's me beating myself due to the pressure.
> 
> Well anyway, I went full C9. Never go full C9.


How do I watch your replay with the match ID you gave?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How did that happen? Was it just q click while you have a bottle charge auto apply to the enemy?


Not entirely sure but thats the only way I could see how it can happen. The new patch that came out today was suppose to fix the bug.


----------



## connectwise

Who needs cards?

I have forev x2, ars art x2, vanskor, Mag, EGM, Fy, PPD, and Lin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> People who need cards let me know too. Red dumped on his cards on me and I have tons of dups.
> 
> And I need Forev and Arts.
> 
> Edit: Putting my need list here to make it easier for myself.
> 
> Luo, Sneyking, Brax, Korok, Xiangzaii, Lin, Yao, DD, Forev, Illidan and Ars.
> 
> I got tons of Bulldogs if people need.
> You'll be surprised how small the pool gets the higher up you go.
> 
> I still don't get your example. If your whole team got outclassed, that means you got outclassed.
> 
> Maybe try to take lead? Me and Ramz just had a game where we had to tell our AM where to go and farm because he was just getting caught out too much.
> 
> Personally every loss I have, there were things I could have done better (drunk doto doesn't help).


My friends who are 3-4k all say the same that higher queues, there are tons of idiots. When I watch moonmeander rage and purge streams it's the same thing. I know the deal. But in 2k mmr hell it's a different kind of dumbasses.

I have 3 of your cards.


----------



## KellyKelly

@connectwise you take the ID, click the watch tab and then go to recent games and filter by match ID. some old replays might not work due to the expiration date.
moonmeander was a sad boy when I played vs him HAHA!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Is it just me or is Purge kind of a jerk? I have heard him commentate a few games and he always kinda talks down to his cocaster. I watched his vids and seems nice, but kinda like hes above everyone.


----------



## connectwise

Purge's like the nicest guy. Though he said during the interview he can be blunt. He talks down to his cocaster because that's like his bff lol.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Purge's like the nicest guy. Though he said during the interview he can be blunt. He talks down to his cocaster because that's like his bff lol.


Oh lol, thats why I asked. I heard the game and was like man that guys mean. Makes sense I call my brother all sorts of names.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/774735492 . Had some okay rotations to "fix" mid and top. This was just a pub so, we dont take it to serious, but still.


The random gold and DD rune certainly didn't hurt but that made jungle troll look really legit! Also your ancient stacking was on point. Good carrying on that game.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Someone please watch this match
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/772966828
> 
> How am I supposed to climb mmr when these are my teammates...
> 
> /uninstall


Not a huge fan of the build, I think I would've went tranquil boots into vlads/bkb/AC after midas


----------



## WALSRU

How great are tranquil boots for a safelane "carry"? Also, who on my team benefits from lifesteal aura? I really don't understand your comment.

The great thing about Doom (my second most played hero) is that he is incredibly flexible with items. Unfortunately the game in question was over at about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## MKUL7R4

How great is drums for a carry? Phase boots work well too but I like being able to stay in lane and farm without ever needing to heal. Doom has almost no base armor so tranquils help there too. Vlads add more armor and much needed mana regen but of course there are other options. I just like it as an early game item, the life steal is great combo'd with the wolf crits. Bkb and AC are self explanatory. Shiva's Guard would be another great choice, and it gives you lots of mana if you want to go Centaur stomp.

Just giving my opinions, I hope you didn't take personal offense. Doom is one of my favorite heroes and top 3 for me.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

What is a good way to build doom for pubs ... ... I really really want to learn to play him but I really don't enjoy the flaming I get while learning ...









Also, stick to your lane as much as possible apart from when devouring or more jungle than lane ?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> How great is drums for a carry? Phase boots work well too but I like being able to stay in lane and farm without ever needing to heal. Bkb and AC are self explanatory. Shiva's Guard would be another great choice, and it gives you lots of mana if you want to go Centaur stomp.
> 
> Just giving my opinions, I hope you didn't take personal offense. Doom is one of my favorite heroes and top 3 for me.


I feel like every game I don't build drums on Doom I don't have mana for my ult when I need it. Maybe it's my crutch, I love drums on STR heroes. I agree Basi is an amazing value for money, just no point in completing the vlads for certain team comps. BKB and AC are definitely self-explanatory

Here's a much better recent Doom performance


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I feel like every game I don't build drums on Doom I don't have mana for my ult when I need it. Maybe it's my crutch, I love drums on STR heroes. I agree Basi is an amazing value for money, just no point in completing the vlads for certain team comps. BKB and AC are definitely self-explanatory
> 
> Here's a much better recent Doom performance


I never build drums on Doom. If you want to fight a lot get shivas. Most of the game u are just farming items with Doom.


----------



## Jim888

Where are the English streams for IT4!?!?
I'm away from my Desktop and can only find Russian casts on Twitch


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Where are the English streams for IT4!?!?
> I'm away from my Desktop and can only find Russian casts on Twitch


They are always a bit late.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I feel like every game I don't build drums on Doom I don't have mana for my ult when I need it. Maybe it's my crutch, I love drums on STR heroes. I agree Basi is an amazing value for money, just no point in completing the vlads for certain team comps. BKB and AC are definitely self-explanatory
> 
> Here's a much better recent Doom performance


I have only played doom once when I randomed him, so I really dont know, but does anyone ever do soul ring on him for mana burst?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I have only played doom once when I randomed him, so I really dont know, but does anyone ever do soul ring on him for mana burst?


New meta (or is it old) Soul Ring Max Lvl?Death Doom.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I never build drums on Doom. If you want to fight a lot get shivas. Most of the game u are just farming items with Doom.


I agree Shivas is better than drums, but the mana portion buildup is 2700 and a whole drums is only 1875. Sort of apples to oranges, I like the buildup of Drums and you can start fighting immediately plus dat aura.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I agree Shivas is better than drums, but the mana portion buildup is 2700 and a whole drums is only 1875. Sort of apples to oranges, I like the buildup of Drums and you can start fighting immediately plus dat aura.


Doom is a very fast farmer. Shivas can be your first main item. It will have much higher impact 3-4 mins more farm in team fight early game.


----------



## WALSRU

I'll give that a try my next game, blink > shivas. Will report back, might be a while.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'll give that a try my next game, blink > shivas. Will report back, might be a while.


If you must Doom Someone and stun (Dont have a initiator in team). In pubs its really easy to doom anyone u want. I have played Doom so many times. I dont ever get blink. Most time is just go aura build.


----------



## MKUL7R4

What is the cheapest gpu I could pair with my stock 2500k to get a minimum 144 FPS for Dota 2 at max graphics?


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I dont ever get blink. Most time is just go aura build.
> 
> Most time is just go aura build.
> 
> Most time is just go *aura build.*
> 
> Most time is just go *aura build.*
> 
> Most time is just go *aura build.*


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Holy crap, dat level 1 rosh...........


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I cannot believe how bad they stomped Titan that last game. Crazy good strat.


----------



## WALSRU

Alliance in their hotel like "Oh, so that's how that works"


----------



## Ramzinho

i still #believe navi can pull something off.. it will break my heart to see them leave


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i still #believe navi can pull something off.. it will break my heart to see them leave


It will break my dota wallet.....I bet some rares on Navi. Although after that last game newbee has me scared.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> It will break my dota wallet.....I bet some rares on Navi. Although after that last game newbee has me scared.


Sadly na'vi' only played vs newbee once this year and they beaten them.. this is so not an indicator on how the game can go.. PULL OFF THE MAGIC DRAFTS PUPPEY !!!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Sadly na'vi' only played vs newbee once this year and they beaten them.. this is so not an indicator on how the game can go.. PULL OFF THE MAGIC DRAFTS PUPPEY !!!


I think that last game was newbee's ace in the hole strat. So hopefully now that is out of the way, nothing else will pop up. lol I want my rares.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*


Mekansm
Vladmir's Offering
Boots of Mana
Assault Cuirass
Shiva's Guard

Thats is what i get. Never get Drums. You dont need Drums with Doom. If you need speed just get Phase Boots and he has Scorched Earth.

Heros i get Drums are heros where i favor fighting over farming. Doom is amazing farmer if left alone. You want to farm with him and only use Doom if forced to use it based on the situation either pushing or getting pushed.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Heros i get Drums are heros where i favor fighting over farming.


100% agreed. I don't like to get into build debates about "this is best on this hero" when it should change every game based on the timings and enemy comp.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> 100% agreed. I don't like to get into build debates about "this is best on this hero" when it should change every game based on the timings and enemy comp.


True. Everyone plays differently. For example i bought Deso with Axe today.


----------



## WALSRU

Ironically, look at what's on the top page of Reddit today









Item Discussion of the Day


----------



## Ramzinho

i don't know what happened to puppey. very bad draft.. and terrible execution from navi.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i don't know what happened to puppey. very bad draft.. and terrible execution from navi.


Navi is there from Experience of the game. They are losing to objective gaming. Newbee most objective team in Ti4.


----------



## Toxsick

you cant be the best team forever. better players will and come into the scene.


----------



## Ramzinho

Puppey ... what are you drafting? Did you read patch notes? have you even watched how newbee played?
Na'vi are not as agressive as they used to be. xbox is terrible.. dendi is playing lots of heroes he is not comfortable with,.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Puppey ... what are you drafting? Did you read patch notes? have you even watched how newbee played?
> Na'vi are not as agressive as they used to be. xbox is terrible.. dendi is playing lots of heroes he is not comfortable with,.


Ya I don't know what they where thinking with wisp a second time after what happened game 1........


----------



## connectwise

Razor, every game.
Xboct played fairly well in those games. Sad day for them.

Behind the nick names: http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2ao06u/behind_the_nicknames_of_pro_players/

CIS Game Black Was nicknamed after Micheal Jordan because he was tall and played basketball

What kind of racist friends do you play with that Black, a tall white German playing basketball would get called black because he reminds those friends of MJ?


----------



## jellybeans69

Well they have a good winrate with Tiny-Wisp in general other picks, like picking possibly Viper over a Razor or maybe even void would probably been better.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Puppey ... what are you drafting? Did you read patch notes? have you even watched how newbee played?
> Na'vi are not as agressive as they used to be. xbox is terrible.. dendi is playing lots of heroes he is not comfortable with,.


I noticed that too. Navi still does not have "Navi Style" they used to have. Dendi might as well play QoP and Puck and Invoker. Drafting is so important right now. Most of these games are lost just in early game witch shows the power of the draft. Navi is also very predictable. I have seen KKY stack jungle in many games. Anyone can counter that.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i don't know what happened to puppey. very bad draft.. and terrible execution from navi.


It wasnt a bad draft IMO I thought it was pretty good (though I did feel they were out drafted)


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Razor, every game.
> Xboct played fairly well in those games. Sad day for them.
> 
> Behind the nick names: http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2ao06u/behind_the_nicknames_of_pro_players/
> 
> CIS Game Black Was nicknamed after Micheal Jordan because he was tall and played basketball
> 
> What kind of racist friends do you play with that Black, a tall white German playing basketball would get called black because he reminds those friends of MJ?


Yamateh.. i can't stop laughing roflmao


----------



## ZealotKi11er

IG got crushed too. What is going on.


----------



## Ramzinho

why are teams giving away rhasta? seriously? he has been dominating since the start of ti !!!


----------



## redalert

Draft dont matter if you play like crap. Fail gank, Fail rotations, being out of position in lane and awful decision making in game. You cant make mistakes like that vs really good teams. Dendi dies mid to TA then Io tries to man fight TA and feeds that is just stupid. Now if someone did that in a pub game they would get flame so hard for being that dumb.


----------



## connectwise

It's not like playing against the world's best is easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> IG got crushed too. What is going on.


Newbee had been doing very well aginst DK and IG pre ti4. I actually had them as number 1 out of the early phases in the compendium. They are looking strong.


----------



## redalert

Games that start on Friday and overview of the whole bracket at the main event

http://www.dota2.com/international/watch/July18/

http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_International/2014/Playoffs/Main_Event


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I just hope EG does not face IG.

Edit: What i am going to do with my life for 3 days. I need my Ti4 FIX now.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So someone wanna invite me to the super secret OCN guild?

Steam name: iMURDEROUS


----------



## MKUL7R4

post your Dotabuff records for funsies! i wanna see some ridiculous records!!


----------



## HarrisLam

dat 940 XPM treant though.....

man a lot of teams I don't really like are in the final event..... I'll probably be cheering for iG.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Mekansm
> Vladmir's Offering
> Boots of Mana
> Assault Cuirass
> Shiva's Guard
> 
> Thats is what i get. Never get Drums. You dont need Drums with Doom. If you need speed just get Phase Boots and he has Scorched Earth.
> 
> Heros i get Drums are heros where i favor fighting over farming. Doom is amazing farmer if left alone. You want to farm with him and only use Doom if forced to use it based on the situation either pushing or getting pushed.


Drums provides very cheap early tankability and mana that doom desperately needs. While arcane boots are nice on heros that either needs mana or are at least semi-support, it's not ideal on doom because the chasing power from phase boots is also too hard to pass, just like the drums itself. Drums has some of EVERYTHING doom needs, just so good and cheap at the same time.

The 10-12 minute midas phase drums is in my opinion the absolutely must have on doom. Maximum killing potential right there. You have enough for casting all your spells at least once while not giving away all the movespeed you can get (arcane boots). True that doom is very flexible in items but you will need a "base" to go by. To me, midas phase drums would be the base.


----------



## jellybeans69

Very similar records to MKU


----------



## KellyKelly

I have studied Sanshengs doom and Play similar.He gets arcane boots aswell as meka. Saying that we both play him as 4th pos. jungler. He prefers the Shadowblade, I have to say I prefer Blink after the mana cost was removed. After that you've to adapt to the enemy or what your team needs. I have to say unless u play vs a greedier line up, Id always prefer that 6 min meka instead of midas.


----------



## 13321G4

I think it is more interesting which heroes you've managed to get the records on.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> post your Dotabuff records for funsies! i wanna see some ridiculous records!!
> -Snip-


LOL no ridiculous records here, and apparently my high point was about a year ago.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

My records are not that impressive. Almost all games i play i close games. Even if a game is not close i am probably playing support. Also the games you break records are usually the game the other team has something to do about it and not you playing better then your normal.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So someone wanna invite me to the super secret OCN guild?
> 
> Steam name: iMURDEROUS


I will send you a friend and guild invite when I get done work today


----------



## Stuuut

Started playing DOTA2 again after not having played like 1 and a half year orso anybody wanna play with me on Europe?


----------



## killeraxemannic

I am a bit of a noob to dota and I have a few questions about performance.

I have about 40 hours into the game so far and have mostly played bot matches and limited hero matches by myself. The game has always preformed flawlessly and I have always gotten great framerates. Last night a few friends and I decided to play together and I was party leader. Once I got in to the game I was lagging hardcore with my sig rig. I was getting like 5 fps and had to drop the graphics down to almost the lowest settings to make the game playable. Any idea what caused this? Are you like the server host or something when you are party leader? Is there some weird bug with the game that causes it to lag? It's definitely not my rig or internet connection. If a 4770k @4.5Ghz and 2 7970's can't handle the game I don't know what could, and my internet is 50/15 from Comcast.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I am a bit of a noob to dota and I have a few questions about performance.
> 
> I have about 40 hours into the game so far and have mostly played bot matches and limited hero matches by myself. The game has always preformed flawlessly and I have always gotten great framerates. Last night a few friends and I decided to play together and I was party leader. Once I got in to the game I was lagging hardcore with my sig rig. I was getting like 5 fps and had to drop the graphics down to almost the lowest settings to make the game playable. Any idea what caused this? Are you like the server host or something when you are party leader? Is there some weird bug with the game that causes it to lag? It's definitely not my rig or internet connection. If a 4770k @4.5Ghz and 2 7970's can't handle the game I don't know what could, and my internet is 50/15 from Comcast.


Are any other games or applications lagging?
my friend had this same issue a few days back and it fixed itself


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Are any other games or applications lagging?
> my friend had this same issue a few days back and it fixed itself


Everything else seems pretty normal. I played BF4 the other day and it was fine as well as some Fallout 3 and Watchdogs. Seems to just be an issue specific to dota and when I am in a party


----------



## evilferret

Still not opening my Dotabuff public.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Everything else seems pretty normal. I played BF4 the other day and it was fine as well as some Fallout 3 and Watchdogs. Seems to just be an issue specific to dota and when I am in a party


Could just be bad timing.

We had a client update last night. I get at least 1 laggy game whenever the client is updated.

Try again later and let us know if you experience it again.

I was lagged out for a good 1 min last night. A complete slideshow.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Still not opening my Dotabuff public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could just be bad timing.
> 
> We had a client update last night. I get at least 1 laggy game whenever the client is updated.
> 
> Try again later and let us know if you experience it again.
> 
> I was lagged out for a good 1 min last night. A complete slideshow.


Interesting. I am going to play with them again tonight. I know no one else was lagging so it was just me. It was pretty consistent throughout the whole game. I had the graphics maxed and I was getting 5 fps. Once I slid the detail slider down to like 25 percent I started getting playable framerates somewhere in the 20's


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Interesting. I am going to play with them again tonight. I know no one else was lagging so it was just me. It was pretty consistent throughout the whole game. I had the graphics maxed and I was getting 5 fps. Once I slid the detail slider down to like 25 percent I started getting playable framerates somewhere in the 20's


Try enabling netgraph and fps next time you play.

Sounds more like an issue on your end. With your setup, you should be easily maxing the game.

Try disabling Xfire?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I am a bit of a noob to dota and I have a few questions about performance.
> 
> I have about 40 hours into the game so far and have mostly played bot matches and limited hero matches by myself. The game has always preformed flawlessly and I have always gotten great framerates. Last night a few friends and I decided to play together and I was party leader. Once I got in to the game I was lagging hardcore with my sig rig. I was getting like 5 fps and had to drop the graphics down to almost the lowest settings to make the game playable. Any idea what caused this? Are you like the server host or something when you are party leader? Is there some weird bug with the game that causes it to lag? It's definitely not my rig or internet connection. If a 4770k @4.5Ghz and 2 7970's can't handle the game I don't know what could, and my internet is 50/15 from Comcast.


I was lagging... checked internet and CPU/GPU... found out other people were lagging in the game on both US and EU servers...

I think Volvo may be stress testing their servers to make sure they can handle the load before TI4 this weekend. They had some minor stream issues during the playoffs/plain....


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I was lagging... checked internet and CPU/GPU... found out other people were lagging in the game on both US and EU servers...
> 
> I think Volvo may be stress testing their servers to make sure they can handle the load before TI4 this weekend. They had some minor stream issues during the playoffs/plain....


If the server was lagging would lowering the graphics on my side make a difference? I remember when I was playing wow in some of the capital cities your graphics didn't matter if the server was lagging.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> If the server was lagging would lowering the graphics on my side make a difference? I remember when I was playing wow in some of the capital cities your graphics didn't matter if the server was lagging.


If its server load, graphic settings shouldn't make a difference.

This + your friends not lagging make me believe something wrong on your end.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I was lagging... checked internet and CPU/GPU... found out other people were lagging in the game on both US and EU servers...
> 
> I think Volvo may be stress testing their servers to make sure they can handle the load before TI4 this weekend. They had some minor stream issues during the playoffs/plain....


Check console if you're getting this - "Receiving uncompressed update" spam, if had it ages ago and it was volvo lags fixed itself after a while. + Some servers been complete **** past few days.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If its server load, graphic settings shouldn't make a difference.
> 
> This + your friends not lagging make me believe something wrong on your end.


Yeah me too just not sure what it could be. I checked and crossfire is disabled so that wasn't the issue. I looked on the AMD site and I have the latest driver. I reistalled it just for the heck of it so I will see later tonight if that made any difference. I used to have an issue with an old game where the GPU was getting stuck in 2d clock mode. I am going to leave CCC open on my second monitor tonight so I can see if the card is staying at 3d clocks.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Yeah me too just not sure what it could be. I checked and crossfire is disabled so that wasn't the issue. I looked on the AMD site and I have the latest driver. I reistalled it just for the heck of it so I will see later tonight if that made any difference. I used to have an issue with an old game where the GPU was getting stuck in 2d clock mode. I am going to leave CCC open on my second monitor tonight so I can see if the card is staying at 3d clocks.


Good luck!

Did you try verifying the game integrity via Steam?

As jelly said, also take a look at your console and see if have uncompressed data issues.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Started playing DOTA2 again after not having played like 1 and a half year orso anybody wanna play with me on Europe?


We have an OCN guild for Dota 2. A bunch of people are from the EU in the guild. If you would like an invite I need to add you to steam and then I can send you the guild invite.


----------



## evilferret

https://sg.news.yahoo.com/son-world-richest-chinese-family-causes-dota-2-074051423.html

We in the news guys! Yahoo news!

BTW they glossed over the fact the "kid" is owner of IG.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> https://sg.news.yahoo.com/son-world-richest-chinese-family-causes-dota-2-074051423.html
> 
> We in the news guys! Yahoo news!
> 
> BTW they glossed over the fact the "kid" is owner of IG.


Who cares what he owns. Sounds like a spoiled brat to me, just by reading his comments. I would blast him publicly too. Lame kid needs to learn some tact.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Who cares what he owns. Sounds like a spoiled brat to me, just by reading his comments. I would blast him publicly too. Lame kid needs to learn some tact.


Dota 2 with Ti4 is no more just "a game" to many people its a eSport and to some a religion.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dota 2 with Ti4 is no more just "a game" to many people its a eSport and to some a religion.


Yes......and I totally get that. It does not however give a free pass to act like a spoiled little brat. I take Dota very seriously myself, however there is a huge difference between that, and acting like this kid did.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Who cares what he owns. Sounds like a spoiled brat to me, just by reading his comments. I would blast him publicly too. Lame kid needs to learn some tact.


Have you seen their cast? It's pretty awful. It's like watching Twilight.

Again let me say the "kid" owns IG and helped found the China Dota scene. I guess he cares about Dota more than the average player.

I do want to know the criteria for Asian casters. Maybe I can become a Korean caster by just screaming gibberish.

I don't see what's wrong with demanding better casters especially for the International.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Have you seen their cast? It's pretty awful. It's like watching Twilight.
> 
> Again let me say the "kid" owns IG and helped found the China Dota scene. I guess he cares about Dota more than the average player.
> 
> I do want to know the criteria for Asian casters. Maybe I can become a Korean caster by just screaming gibberish.
> 
> I don't see what's wrong with demanding better casters especially for the International.


Because there is such thing as tact. Im not saying the casters are any good or bad. However don't go crying about it on twitter in the way he did. He asks for "respect for esports" yet offers no respect out the gate himself. Its part of being a grown up, maybe he should learn that. Considering his wealth and influence on the scene he could have easily remedied the problem without the childish approach. But I guess being older I have a different perspective. Fix the problem instead of crying about it. Simple as that. Now if he was more respectful and approached his critique in a better manner I could understand. Again, I don't care if he owns IG, that does not alleviate him from having respect when approaching someone who is in the wrong.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I don't know about those casters but English casters are legit. You can't just talk Dota. You have to be good at Dota too. For example Merlini, Draskyl, Lumi, Syndren .These guys play and cast all day. They are above the average player.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Because there is such thing as tact. Im not saying the casters are any good or bad. However don't go crying about it on twitter in the way he did. He asks for "respect for esports" yet offers no respect out the gate himself. Its part of being a grown up, maybe he should learn that. Considering his wealth and influence on the scene he could have easily remedied the problem without the childish approach. But I guess being older I have a different perspective. Fix the problem instead of crying about it. Simple as that. Now if he was more respectful and approached his critique in a better manner I could understand. Again, I don't care if he owns IG, that does not alleviate him from having respect when approaching someone who is in the wrong.


Just don't pull a Marcus!









http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2agoge/chinese_commentators_issue_we_want_our_voices/

Maybe a better understanding of the situation.

I don't think this is a problem he can fix and knowing Volvo, he'll need a rabble to get the change he wants. The squeaky wheel gets the grease (remember Diretide?).

Tons of casters get Twitter hate but I don't see them attacking back while casting a match.

Could be an cultural thing. It sounded like something my in laws would say to me.

I do hope Volvo re-evaluates how they pick foreign casters next year.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Because there is such thing as tact. Im not saying the casters are any good or bad. However don't go crying about it on twitter in the way he did. He asks for "respect for esports" yet offers no respect out the gate himself. Its part of being a grown up, maybe he should learn that. Considering his wealth and influence on the scene he could have easily remedied the problem without the childish approach. But I guess being older I have a different perspective. Fix the problem instead of crying about it. Simple as that. Now if he was more respectful and approached his critique in a better manner I could understand. Again, I don't care if he owns IG, that does not alleviate him from having respect when approaching someone who is in the wrong.


The whole Chinese community are in an uproar over the casters - not just the IG owner - he just made his voice heard in public in his weibo account... also the IG owner basically built up the DOTA 2 industry in China himself to the way it is today.

People in China take DOTA 2 seriously and the International in Seattle is their version of the World Cup - I understand a bit of Mandarin and I agree with the IG owner when I was listening to the flirty banter on live stream... The IG Owner is actually 26 years old and by the casters publically calling him a ****** during live stream is equal to calling lord Gaben that = GG game over to your e-sports career in China. Yes, the IG owner has that much power in China.









She was crying because she realized she made that mistake and knew her e-sports career is over...


----------



## Tyrker

Here's my records from dotabuff.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just don't pull a Marcus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2agoge/chinese_commentators_issue_we_want_our_voices/
> 
> Maybe a better understanding of the situation.
> 
> I don't think this is a problem he can fix and knowing Volvo, he'll need a rabble to get the change he wants. The squeaky wheel gets the grease (remember Diretide?).
> 
> Tons of casters get Twitter hate but I don't see them attacking back while casting a match.
> 
> Could be an cultural thing. It sounded like something my in laws would say to me.
> 
> I do hope Volvo re-evaluates how they pick foreign casters next year.


In Western scene you have the "Pro Gamer past player" caster and veteran powerful voice casters. There is not one English caster i dont like that covers EU and NA. The only ones i dont know are the ones that cover SEA and same China scene Dota.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

People keep skipping over my point. I dont care that he called someone out, its the way and words he chose I find distasteful. Change up some words drop the attitude, and I wouldn't have a thing to say. Those casters did sound horrible. But you don't do anything by taking to twitter with your verbal abuse. Its a childish move right or wrong. And for the last time, I know they take dota seriously as I do as well. I watched the games and cheered along, as I will be doing again this weekend. It still does not justify acting like a kid. Its as simple as that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> People keep skipping over my point. I dont care that he called someone out, its the way and words he chose I find distasteful. Change up some words drop the attitude, and I wouldn't have a thing to say. Those casters did sound horrible. But you don't do anything by taking to twitter with your verbal abuse. Its a childish move right or wrong. And for the last time, I know they take dota seriously as I do as well. I watched the games and cheered along, as I will be doing again this weekend. It still does not justify acting like a kid. Its as simple as that.


It's how things work today. You speak via the web.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Have you seen their cast? It's pretty awful. It's like watching Twilight.
> 
> Again let me say the "kid" owns IG and helped found the China Dota scene. I guess he cares about Dota more than the average player.
> 
> I do want to know the criteria for Asian casters. Maybe I can become a Korean caster by just screaming gibberish.
> 
> I don't see what's wrong with demanding better casters especially for the International.


can you understand what they are saying though?

I mean the tones probably give it away a bit, but after all the context is the meat

China REALLY likes to stuff pretty girls into all kinds of publicity things, regardless of their actually knowledge towards the subject matter (most of the time, none), and something like this is bound to happen some day....


----------



## mylilpony

Keep in mind that different culture - different way of addressing issues. Also it's no different from someone like mark cuban going and ranting about the refs which he's done before, and been fined for (rightfully). however - valve does not own IG and the owner of ig does not answer to them. So really he can say what he wants, whether we like it or not. You can choose to boycott the team as well. I've done that with Donald Sterling on the Clippers for years.

Anyways - i've been seeing a lot of tinker and I haven't had too much of an issue with him. He's actually realy easy to counter. A few that i've found.
kunkka (x marks the spot to heal your teammates while you guys push, and to recall tinker)
spectre - ult so he can't escape, if you have radaince he can't blink - if he eblades just diffusal him and you can kill him easily with desolate/dispersion. however, if he has dagon 5/eblade, you will die if you don't blademail fast enough and you want a heart not a manta - or a bkb even (not my preference)
bloodseeker (also if you blademail yourself and he dagon/eblades, he's pretty much dead) and blademail prevents him from blinking out if he does the march so it's easier to track. If you rupture him in a teamfight. he will almost always stop moving and while he's refreshing you can silence him, and then kill him. if he eblades himself you need to wait it out but usually by then he has under half hp and you can track him easy.
Beastmaster - hiding a bird in the trees for vision, blink and ulting in.
skywrath mage - he eblades? just ult him.and that silence is really good.
nyx - just carapace when he marches and he's stuck wherever he was. if you can blink in and stun him after or haveyour team kill him it's no problem.
silencer - but you will die to his items so just keep that in mind or get like mek/atos, or stay far away and let your team take care of him.
pugna - nether ward. i have about 30 games of pugna support too that i pllay pretty effectively. bonus - if you're against a split push naga - if pugna gets aghs his ult instantly destroys illusions. really easy to deal with naga and terrorblade.
void - his ult.
Enigma - break up all the trees next to towers with midnight pulse buffed range, and blink in on him if possible.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just don't pull a Marcus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2agoge/chinese_commentators_issue_we_want_our_voices/
> 
> Maybe a better understanding of the situation.
> 
> I don't think this is a problem he can fix and knowing Volvo, he'll need a rabble to get the change he wants. The squeaky wheel gets the grease (remember Diretide?).
> 
> Tons of casters get Twitter hate but I don't see them attacking back while casting a match.
> 
> Could be an cultural thing. It sounded like something my in laws would say to me.
> 
> I do hope Volvo re-evaluates how they pick foreign casters next year.


It seems the un-professionalism of the Dota 2 casting is hurting the game quite a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrker*
> 
> 
> Here's my records from dotabuff.


Damn that's a lot of denies.


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The whole Chinese community are in an uproar over the casters - not just the IG owner - he just made his voice heard in public in his weibo account... also the IG owner basically built up the DOTA 2 industry in China himself to the way it is today.
> 
> People in China take DOTA 2 seriously and the International in Seattle is their version of the World Cup - I understand a bit of Mandarin and I agree with the IG owner when I was listening to the flirty banter on live stream... The IG Owner is actually 26 years old and by the casters publically calling him a ****** during live stream is equal to calling lord Gaben that = GG game over to your e-sports career in China. Yes, the IG owner has that much power in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was crying because she realized she made that mistake and knew her e-sports career is over...


Exactly as per my friends they are terrible casters and they rather listen to the american/ European casters even though English is their 3rd language ( so is mine lol). I hope we dont see them anymore is all


----------



## HarrisLam

are there any retired Chinese players being casters now? I recall seeing zhou on the caster desk one day. Not sure what he was doing there though as I was just surfing through. That stone face didn't look like it could say a lot of things during a match.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> are there any retired Chinese players being casters now? I recall seeing zhou on the caster desk one day. Not sure what he was doing there though as I was just surfing through. That stone face didn't look like it could say a lot of things during a match.


Think this is the full Chinese TI4 caster list.

2009
820
Haitao
bbc
Haibara
Zhou/ZippO/LongDD (the three of them have formed a casting crew/studio of sorts and have been very active lately)
啸天 (Xiaotian -- SCNTV caster)
Mik (SCNTV caster)
Nekomata
沐沐 (Mumu)
Miao (commonly affiliated with LGD)
追忆曾经 ('Zhuiyicengjing', affiliated with LGD)

I think there's Pros casting it privately too.


----------



## WALSRU

10/10 would sarcasm

VOLVO PLZ FIX, OMG DED GAEM


----------



## jellybeans69

Just f-ing with people, knowing everybody will expect me to go off, while won't do that in a single game. Seems to be working just fine







In necro game void got stolen from me


----------



## connectwise

You just mean that they picked it quicker than you? My last seven or eight void games had been wins as well, but in captains mode when I give void to other people we've always lost.

Should a jungling doom going mek first go heart and ac?


----------



## jellybeans69

Nah teammate just stole it / picked before me (i rarely insta-pick unless im randoming)
Just finished another game with void - win


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Nah teammate just stole it / picked before me (i rarely insta-pick unless im randoming)
> Just finished another game with void - win


What is your void build order? I like to learn from people better is why I ask.


----------



## jellybeans69

Depends on the game-state / opponents really. But i like to build maelstrom almost every game other item orders (mask/bkb/manta are really situation dependant, like i might make manta if enemy has someone with orchid, mkb if they have PA/Brood or Butterfly on someone etc..)

http://dotabuff.com/players/61358691/matches
You can have a look at my item builds i went in my last 10 matches where i played void^


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Depends on the game-state / opponents really. But i like to build maelstrom almost every game other item orders (mask/bkb/manta are really situation dependant, like i might make manta if enemy has someone with orchid, mkb if they have PA/Brood or Butterfly on someone etc..)
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/players/61358691/matches
> You can have a look at my item builds i went in my last 10 matches where i played void^


No Aghs? I only see 1 game where you got it.


----------



## jellybeans69

Nope no ags or refresher. I'll leave that to voids who build supportish and go solo-offlane , even that one game was complete joke where i built it (we had 4 melee after all)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Nope no ags or refresher. I'll leave that to voids who build supportish and go solo-offlane , even that one game was complete joke where i built it (we had 4 melee after all)


Whats your MMR? Void not really a position 1 anymore in pro Scene.


----------



## connectwise

It says very high skill so I can only assume above 5k.

Yea, I loves aghs refresher on void and play supportish in a captains game. What do you guys think of this:

Here's my train of though regarding void. If I have a line up full of range high dmg ultis like sky, voker, jakiro wd etc, and I've got space to farm, then I'd skip poormans and go straight for midas, treads, maelstrom, aghs, mask, bkb and other situational items. Take team fights whenever chronos' avail or when applicable, and go support ish void.

If it's a tough lane, I'd rather buy a ring of health first, brown boots, bf, then mask, just so that ring can help with longevity in lane, and quick bf allows faster farm. But it takes a while before void can come online.

Otherwise the normal treads mask maelstrom seems like the best balance between solo kill potential as soon as possible in the game, while not sacrificing farm potential.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Now I wanna play void. I wish I had high skill unfortunately I just suck. lol

Off topic, anyone else mad that there is no thanos in avengers 2? Or am I the only mega nerd here.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Now I wanna play void. I wish I had high skill unfortunately I just suck. lol
> 
> Off topic, anyone else mad that there is no thanos in avengers 2? Or am I the only mega nerd here.


I like Ultron a lot more.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It says very high skill so I can only assume above 5k.
> 
> Yea, I loves aghs refresher on void and play supportish in a captains game. What do you guys think of this:
> 
> Here's my train of though regarding void. If I have a line up full of range high dmg ultis like sky, voker, jakiro wd etc, and I've got space to farm, then I'd skip poormans and go straight for midas, treads, maelstrom, aghs, mask, bkb and other situational items. Take team fights whenever chronos' avail or when applicable, and go support ish void.
> 
> If it's a tough lane, I'd rather buy a ring of health first, brown boots, bf, then mask, just so that ring can help with longevity in lane, and quick bf allows faster farm. But it takes a while before void can come online.
> 
> Otherwise the normal treads mask maelstrom seems like the best balance between solo kill potential as soon as possible in the game, while not sacrificing farm potential.


Very high skill starts from high 3k upwards. It's a pretty big range. You'll get some very high games even at low 3k MMR.

Eh, I usually rush Midas into Aghs or straight Aghs but I usually play off or roaming Void. Early Aghs or skip for a build like Jelly's.

Not a fan of rushing ring of health for a hard lane. I rather have PMS and just work towards my Aghs. PMS > RoH when getting ganked early.


----------



## 13321G4

Just played a game with the boys

http://dotabuff.com/matches/780039670

rapier gaming, Slark got 1, TA got one, and Ember got two, they almost throned us because PL is bs









Luckily he doesn't know how to play pl









E: next game I tried to prove my worth as PL, lost









http://dotabuff.com/matches/780098085

I needed a bkb, and knew I did, but didn't know when to get it. Feel like after Diffusal, Manta, Heart. Or actually just before they are pushing base. Damnit feel like that game could have been won :/


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I like Ultron a lot more.


I like ultron but they showed thanos at end of last movie so its kinda getting my hopes up.

Back on topic just played a game where everyone picked a carry. Life in the 2k lane. Lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Just played a game with the boys
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/780039670
> 
> rapier gaming, Slark got 1, TA got one, and Ember got two, they almost throned us because PL is bs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily he doesn't know how to play pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: next game I tried to prove my worth as PL, lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/780098085
> 
> I needed a bkb, and knew I did, but didn't know when to get it. Feel like after Diffusal, Manta, Heart. Or actually just before they are pushing base. Damnit feel like that game could have been won :/


Whats your MMR?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I just watched a video of a rubick throwing the enemy hero onto a cliff ward spot, and leaving him there...... Freaking hilarious.

EDIT: Here it is enjoy.


----------



## redalert

http://imgur.com/a/I4SvU#0


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It says very high skill so I can only assume above 5k.
> 
> Yea, I loves aghs refresher on void and play supportish in a captains game. What do you guys think of this:
> 
> Here's my train of though regarding void. If I have a line up full of range high dmg ultis like sky, voker, jakiro wd etc, and I've got space to farm, then I'd skip poormans and go straight for midas, treads, maelstrom, aghs, mask, bkb and other situational items. Take team fights whenever chronos' avail or when applicable, and go support ish void.
> 
> If it's a tough lane, I'd rather buy a ring of health first, brown boots, bf, then mask, just so that ring can help with longevity in lane, and quick bf allows faster farm. But it takes a while before void can come online.
> 
> Otherwise the normal treads mask maelstrom seems like the best balance between solo kill potential as soon as possible in the game, while not sacrificing farm potential.


very high is meaningless. It counts any games over 3.6-3.8k.

If you fall behind, a bf is only going to put your team more behind, and roh is worthless. At that price you can get amorbid mask and stay in lane much longer/forever.

.Also If they push you have no space to farm. You can get a midas to catch up if you need to. Even if you get freefarm you can easily hit 700GPM going midas/mjolnir instead of a bfury while also giving you valuable attack speed/xp/dmg. The midas is also good b/c you need the lvl bonus to get a faster ult/cd. Or just go aghs for the 60 sec cd. Plus it gives you enough survivability to put off needing a bkb (i only get a bkb 1 every 4-5 games) and a large mana pool to gank constantly. If you're worried about mana/hp get a bottle but ive never bought one in 40 games even as an offlaner. i rarely go back to base for mana and do pretty well with him.

I've been getting truly awful teammates the last few days - i also started experimenting with offlane ES and it works really well i just need to not have my team throw games on purpose (3x in the last 2 days i've had game throwers drop divines or feed the enemy team).


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Whats your MMR? Void not really a position 1 anymore in pro Scene.


4,3k atm and yes i know as i mentioned in my first msg i do it to f-k with people expecting me to go offlane. Very high skill games (*dotabuff stat) are usually 4k+


----------



## HarrisLam

for void (or anybody for that matter), a tough lane cannot translate into a BF. Totally does not work.

In a complete free farm situation where the void can get BF in 15 mins, it "might" work if you farm for another 10 minutes (however void's lack of attack speed will still hinder his jungle speed with the BF)

strongly suggest going midas if you need the farm. BF = very dedicated farming, while midas is basically 10 seconds in the jungle every 100 seconds, also opens up a much much faster maelstorm.

I might however consider a battlefury on void at a dragged late game as a 6th slot item if your team lacks split push, only works at that point because of all the attack speed he got from all your other items.


----------



## jellybeans69

I don't particularly like midas either, If i'm playing from behind / they have a lot of nukes i'll probably just go HoTD and try to farm my own jungle that way, or even maelstrom the $$$ is difference between two ain't big anyway. At least i get more useful item in general instead of one i'll replace in the end. I only like midas on heroes who are very level dependant. I only built BF that one game because they had brood and it helps against those broodlings.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 4,3k atm and yes i know as i mentioned in my first msg i do it to f-k with people expecting me to go offlane. Very high skill games is usually 4k+


I would agree over 4k is very high skill only get that match type when team mates are well over 4k and my noob mmr does not drag it down lol. Playing more high skill games now holding my own just lol. Situational builds is what i need to improve on a lot really now but playing higher skill matches helps


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 4,3k atm and yes i know as i mentioned in my first msg i do it to f-k with people expecting me to go offlane. Very high skill games (*dotabuff stat) are usually 4k+


My experience is also that very high is 4k+. It's still a percentile, which means that 3700 MMR back when ranked was released still had 3700 MMR as the "very high", but today it's more like 4000 MMR since more people are playing with higher rating now.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I don't particularly like midas either, If i'm playing from behind / they have a lot of nukes i'll probably just go HoTD and try to farm my own jungle that way, or even maelstrom the $$$ is difference between two ain't big anyway. At least i get more useful item in general instead of one i'll replace in the end. I only like midas on heroes who are very level dependant. I only built BF that one game because they had brood and it helps against those broodlings.


I find it pretty hard to jungle with void early. Even with maelstorm, the creeps still hit pretty hard unless you have poor man's shield + at least 3 levels of evasion. OK, I exaggerated, they dont actually hit hard, but you take quite a bit of damage in the end because you can't finish them off quickly.

Poor man's shield, treads and maelstorm are core for my void too, but would really appreciate a midas in between (6mins for position 1, 9mins for position 3 or a position 1 in 1v2 situation). It provides the easy way out at the 10-minute time frame where you want to take advantage of the jungle but it takes too long for you to kill anything. Just farm the big creeps in the jungle and go back to lane. Easy money in no time, no (or 1 creep) exp loss in the lane. In contrast, even if you have a maelstorm, you will lose 200 hp killing one big camp unless the lightning proc like 3 times in a row.

Void has decent base damage, quite tanky thanks to OK-ish HP pool, poor man's shield and backtrack, attack speed is really the one thing that void thirst so much for, and midas happens to +30 attackspeed. It's really not that much of a burden to your item progression because it helps out too, somewhat.

Lifestealer on the other hand, would be a hero that I don't like having midas on, mostly because his effectiveness comes into play starting from lv3~4. If you were to rush a midas, you won't have anything to support any killing attempts. Phase boots and the aggressive half of the armlet would have whecked most heros apart.


----------



## jellybeans69

If you really want to jungle from behind and they have nuke heavy lineup i can always get helm of dominator and you have easy sustained health with this to jungle with ease, also in Position 1 my build is usualy 1-1-3-1 (in skill points, so maxing timelock most of time)


----------



## HometownHero

Ugh, why did I look at how much I've spent on Dota...

Anyone have the new Tiny immortal that is willing to trade? I have way too many immortals on heroes I dont really play that often.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Ugh, why did I look at how much I've spent on Dota...
> 
> Anyone have the new Tiny immortal that is willing to trade? I have way too many immortals on heroes I dont really play that often.


I have close to 3k hours in dota 2, and had about 10k games played from 2009-2011 in HoN


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Just played a game with the boys
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/780039670
> 
> rapier gaming, Slark got 1, TA got one, and Ember got two, they almost throned us because PL is bs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily he doesn't know how to play pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: next game I tried to prove my worth as PL, lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/780098085
> 
> I needed a bkb, and knew I did, but didn't know when to get it. Feel like after Diffusal, Manta, Heart. Or actually just before they are pushing base. Damnit feel like that game could have been won :/
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your MMR?
Click to expand...

2.5k, why do you ask?


----------



## HometownHero

I meant money spent









Although now I dont feel so bad about my 1.1k hours logged


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> I meant money spent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although now I dont feel so bad about my 1.1k hours logged


2153 hrs for me ha ha


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> If you really want to jungle from behind and they have nuke heavy lineup i can always get helm of dominator and you have easy sustained health with this to jungle with ease, also in Position 1 my build is usualy 1-1-3-1 (in skill points, so maxing timelock most of time)


The speed though....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Ugh, why did I look at how much I've spent on Dota...


How do you check? I assume it doesnt include the things you buy from the market?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> *The speed though....*
> How do you check? I assume it doesnt include the things you buy from the market?


Ain't that much faster than with Midas as it has relatively long cooldown. + You get item that can be upgraded and isn't completely useless in end-game scenario


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Ain't that much faster than with Midas as it has relatively long cooldown. + You get item that can be upgraded and isn't completely useless in end-game scenario


I agree. Dominator is hugely underrated. Midas only gives you +30 AS and a ricing active.
Dominator gives you lifesteal, a lot of armor and a good amount of damage considering the early game, and it can be disassembled if needed.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Ain't that much faster than with Midas as it has relatively long cooldown. + You get item that can be upgraded and isn't completely useless in end-game scenario


Well ya, cuz like I said, I don't full commit to jungling with void, at least not until treads poorman midas maelstorm (queling blade too). Just not worth the time. Having heavily nuking enemies and being forced out of exp range wasn't what I was covering. The worst case I would get midas on is when I solo offlane and not being killed. It can be gotten at around 9-min mark. But of course, if team wants early aggression, midas should be skipped in favor of thinks like drums, scepter, etc, and it's always better to only get it on position 1 anyway.

I feel like the reason Battlefury is bad is that it requires you to dedicate even more time into farming.....like you didn't already in the past 15 minutes. Maelstorm is better because it's more accessible and it upgrades to molnjir, but if you treat it like a farming item, it still isn't very effective by itself due to void's pathetic early game attack speed, also doesn't help regen. Helm gives you all the regen you need, but still doesn't clear the camps as fast as I'd like for a fully commited jungler imo.

Midas however is a special item that just gives you occasional gold and doesn't require me to circle around the jungle for 10 full minutes, something that he isn't too efficient in. During that time, I will be back to the lane farming or help setting up ganks. Keep in mind that I get treads maelstorm right after that too, so that awkward moment you don't like only last ~5 minutes.

You don't like MoM on void? I always thought satanic was too defensive on void. I'd rather MoM AC and / or heart if I must


----------



## jellybeans69

If you check my dotabuff i built mom pretty much ~70-90% of time, so i pick it up often enough as i wasn't really playing from behind in any of those games except in one i think, even then game was going in our favor


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> The speed though....
> How do you check? I assume it doesnt include the things you buy from the market?


Click on your badges on your dota profile and then click the link that says "how do I get more badges" and it should tell you what you've spent.


----------



## EPiiKK

Okay i decided that it was time to start grinding my MMR up from 2502, well now im on a 3-2 record and im getting really really pissed already, last game i saw slark templar venge agro tri with dark seer in jungle, leaving safelane empty and one game i went beyond godlike on mid puck in 11 mins and we still managed to loose it... GAH






















I always try to play what my team needs but it seems like when i play support no one knows how to mid, carry or offlane and if i carry no one knows how to support, mid or offlane and so on... The game always a stomp either way...
I havent been playing ranked since i got the calibration when the whole system was introduced, i've improved a lot since, but still i feel like there is nothing i can do about it. Maybe i should play like a 5k player to be able to solo carry those games, but i really cant improve too much when i just stomp or get stomped


----------



## jellybeans69

Most time people play like potatoes in that bracket anyway, simply get better mehanics wise and you should go up. I know for one that almost any 4k player can stomp 3k or less mmr games with quite ease. Sometimes it's just the little things like last hitting , positioning , pulling single stack when you want to push or stacking before pulling if you want to pull wave back , ancient stacking etc..

When i started HoN (with no previous dota1 experience back at 2009) i was like at ~1200-1300 PSR for a while which is something like what 2,2k bracket is in Dota 2 at the moment.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Just played a game with the boys
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/780039670
> 
> rapier gaming, Slark got 1, TA got one, and Ember got two, they almost throned us because PL is bs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily he doesn't know how to play pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: next game I tried to prove my worth as PL, lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dotabuff.com/matches/780098085
> 
> I needed a bkb, and knew I did, but didn't know when to get it. Feel like after Diffusal, Manta, Heart. Or actually just before they are pushing base. Damnit feel like that game could have been won :/


Rapier gaming was so fun, can't believe how close we came to throwing the game XD

Our fountain was at like 75% HP at the end :O


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> very high is meaningless. It counts any games over 3.6-3.8k.
> 
> If you fall behind, a bf is only going to put your team more behind, and roh is worthless. At that price you can get amorbid mask and stay in lane much longer/forever.
> 
> .Also If they push you have no space to farm. You can get a midas to catch up if you need to. Even if you get freefarm you can easily hit 700GPM going midas/mjolnir instead of a bfury while also giving you valuable attack speed/xp/dmg. The midas is also good b/c you need the lvl bonus to get a faster ult/cd. Or just go aghs for the 60 sec cd. Plus it gives you enough survivability to put off needing a bkb (i only get a bkb 1 every 4-5 games) and a large mana pool to gank constantly. If you're worried about mana/hp get a bottle but ive never bought one in 40 games even as an offlaner. i rarely go back to base for mana and do pretty well with him.
> 
> I've been getting truly awful teammates the last few days - i also started experimenting with offlane ES and it works really well i just need to not have my team throw games on purpose (3x in the last 2 days i've had game throwers drop divines or feed the enemy team).


I don't understand or agree with that concept. If you've fell behind, a midas is what you cannot get in the first place. If you're in a tough lane 15% life tap isn't going to help you if you can't constantly get cs. It will only force you to retreat to the jungle to farm and regen health that way. That was the scenario of getting roh and bf. It allows you to passively regen health very early in game to stay in lane sustaining harass, while bf with increased dmg and cleave allows you to man fight before you would be able to on midas and maelstrom. Not only can you start team fighting earlier, but also allow you to accelerate in farm right after. But, in a situation where you're not up against a countering aggro tri then of course go with what you've said.

Your experience comes from all pick (from what I saw), my experience comes from captains mode. Maybe in all pick void has less direct counters that bkb isn't necessary in majority of the games. In captains mode if void's not banned out you're forced to pick it early or mid pick, which means the other team is forced to pick counters or build counters. When that happens, as it happens a lot, you're forced to bkb.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't understand or agree with that concept. If you've fell behind, a midas is what you cannot get in the first place. If you're in a tough lane 15% life tap isn't going to help you if you can't constantly get cs. It will only force you to retreat to the jungle to farm and regen health that way. That was the scenario of getting roh and bf. It allows you to passively regen health very early in game to stay in lane sustaining harass, while bf with increased dmg and cleave allows you to man fight before you would be able to on midas and maelstrom. Not only can you start team fighting earlier, but also allow you to accelerate in farm right after. But, in a situation where you're not up against a countering aggro tri then of course go with what you've said.
> 
> Your experience comes from all pick (from what I saw), my experience comes from captains mode. Maybe in all pick void has less direct counters that bkb isn't necessary in majority of the games. In captains mode if void's not banned out you're forced to pick it early or mid pick, which means the other team is forced to pick counters or build counters. When that happens, as it happens a lot, you're forced to bkb.


If you can't consistently get CS why are you getting a bfury? If you're behind, the enemy team is pushing, and you can only farm 1 or 2 jungle camps or a wave of creep before the other team starts rotating a bfury is really useless. The other team will ward your jungle so that right when you show up they rotate over.
There is no reason to get RoH when you can get a morbid mask. Supports can feed you if you're getting hit too much, which you shouldn't be. Void with bfury has no attack speed. You won't kill anyone in a chronos even with the damage until you get your 2nd item at 18-22 minutes. While the significantly cheaper mask of madness guarantees at least 1 kill that you can get in the first 10 minutes. For the same cost of bfury you can get a maelstrom MoM which is what 99% of voids have been going in pro games. Outside of variations in the offlane (some have been going midas MoM maelstrom/aghs/etc. Trilanes are a lot less popular now and even when you're against a solo offlane/dual lane battlefury doesn't make sense. There is a reason why youve seen it once in TI4 out of all the void games, and that resulted in a loss. It doesn't matter that you're playign captains draft when I'm playing at literally 2.5x your mmr and 100s of in house league games and talking with players that are at a pro level or play/practice with pros regularly. Ive had to play it against broodmother, against dual lanes with viper, centaur phoenix lanes, lich, tide, etc. I was also playing void and offlane void before it was being played competitively which is when I first had this argument, so I don't even know why this is even an argument today.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> 2.5k, why do you ask?


The items build buy both sides show that is pretty low MMR games.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The items build buy both sides show that is pretty low MMR games.


Only real questionable choices are tinkers/pl's rest are okay in 780039670 ,
In 780098085 veno is questionable, but not That terrible , i've seen worse builds by 4k players


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The items build buy both sides show that is pretty low MMR games.


I thought that the Ember spirit item choices were very good. So much right click


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I thought that the Ember spirit item choices were very good. So much right click


Its more of the items each team was allowed to obtain. Never see games where both sides are full of items.


----------



## evilferret

No ragerino Spam!

Connect, mylilpony is 4k MMR. I don't think you can compare 2k to 4k.

Lower MMR is usually more passive leading to more farming and items on both teams.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I thought that the Ember spirit item choices were very good. So much right click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its more of the items each team was allowed to obtain. Never see games where both sides are full of items.
Click to expand...

Well the pro TA lost her gem and her rapier so that didn't help







haha


----------



## Peter Nixeus

TI4 Will be on ESPN!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> TI4 Will be on ESPN!


beat me too it!

http://store.steampowered.com/news/13929/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How big is Dota 2 going to get? Will it be too big for its own good?


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> TI4 Will be on ESPN!


D I G I T A L S P O R T S !


----------



## EPiiKK

Dota and gaming in general will one day rise to be compsreable to major sports, not maybe world cup football (the real one) but big still. I can see the limiting fact that you need to understand the game to enjoy watching it and traditional sports are a lot simpler to watch and enjoy


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> If you can't consistently get CS why are you getting a bfury? If you're behind, the enemy team is pushing, and you can only farm 1 or 2 jungle camps or a wave of creep before the other team starts rotating a bfury is really useless. The other team will ward your jungle so that right when you show up they rotate over.
> There is no reason to get RoH when you can get a morbid mask. Supports can feed you if you're getting hit too much, which you shouldn't be. Void with bfury has no attack speed. You won't kill anyone in a chronos even with the damage until you get your 2nd item at 18-22 minutes. While the significantly cheaper mask of madness guarantees at least 1 kill that you can get in the first 10 minutes. For the same cost of bfury you can get a maelstrom MoM which is what 99% of voids have been going in pro games. Outside of variations in the offlane (some have been going midas MoM maelstrom/aghs/etc. Trilanes are a lot less popular now and even when you're against a solo offlane/dual lane battlefury doesn't make sense. There is a reason why youve seen it once in TI4 out of all the void games, and that resulted in a loss. It doesn't matter that you're playign captains draft when I'm playing at literally 2.5x your mmr and 100s of in house league games and talking with players that are at a pro level or play/practice with pros regularly. Ive had to play it against broodmother, against dual lanes with viper, centaur phoenix lanes, lich, tide, etc. I was also playing void and offlane void before it was being played competitively which is when I first had this argument, so I don't even know why this is even an argument today.


Why getting a bfury?
- Because the ring of health allows you to get cs while being harassed. For example, when you're going up against iron shell, mask isn't going to allow you to regen your health from 15% life tap hits, but roh will maintain health while allowing you to go in and out to get those lh and denies.
- Because bfury allows you to accelerate in farm right after. The immediate income will allow you to get a mom very quickly and you can be in fighting quality and as well as solo kill status very soon. This isn't the case imo in that kind of scenario when you're forced in and out of fountain just from harass with mask treads to farm into a mom maelstrom.

I qualified this build for a single scenario. As I've said already if you're not in that situation of course go for the normal build. Things like midas or mom doesn't guarantee a kill in chrono when you're behind. It only guarantees when you've set up a gank with one or more other range heroes. That'd be a kill regardless of items.

It's obvious pro games are different from the compositions we're used to. In all pick you have people insta random on your team that you can't count on. But, it's not like I've discredited pro builds of mom maelstrom aghs either, as it was what I originally stated as one of the go to builds. Lanening is obive different as well in pro vs our pub games, so it's not an adequate comparison. You say there's a reason why it's happened only once in ti4, did you mean the lanening or bf? Which ever the case, can you explain to me why? I'm not having an argument with you I was just having a discussion; As I've originally stated I was asking on what people thought regarding my train of thought and hoped people can give feedback. Obviously I don't have the experience you've had or play at your mmr hence I wanted to know more. You don't need to get so defensive about it.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Why getting a bfury?
> - Because the ring of health allows you to get cs while being harassed. For example, when you're going up against iron shell, mask isn't going to allow you to regen your health from 15% life tap hits, but roh will maintain health while allowing you to go in and out to get those lh and denies.
> - Because bfury allows you to accelerate in farm right after. The immediate income will allow you to get a mom very quickly and you can be in fighting quality and as well as solo kill status very soon. This isn't the case imo in that kind of scenario when you're forced in and out of fountain just from harass with mask treads to farm into a mom maelstrom.
> 
> I qualified this build for a single scenario. As I've said already if you're not in that situation of course go for the normal build. Things like midas or mom doesn't guarantee a kill in chrono when you're behind. It only guarantees when you've set up a gank with one or more other range heroes. That'd be a kill regardless of items.
> 
> It's obvious pro games are different from the compositions we're used to. In all pick you have people insta random on your team that you can't count on. But, it's not like I've discredited pro builds of mom maelstrom aghs either, as it was what I originally stated as one of the go to builds. Lanening is obive different as well in pro vs our pub games, so it's not an adequate comparison. You say there's a reason why it's happened only once in ti4, did you mean the lanening or bf? Which ever the case, can you explain to me why? I'm not having an argument with you I was just having a discussion; As I've originally stated I was asking on what people thought regarding my train of thought and hoped people can give feedback. Obviously I don't have the experience you've had or play at your mmr hence I wanted to know more. You don't need to get so defensive about it.


- Why would a melee carry be sitting next to an ion shell? Why would you focus on denies if there is an ion shell and if you have a support? You go in for a last hit and back out. The morbid mask maintains your health and goes towards an item you want.
- if you can't count on your teammates then why are you trying to go for a bfury/long-term item anyways? I think in 99% of my games I am able to secure a kill after the MoM - it just gives you the burst that you can't get really with any other item that early on, when void's damage and attack speed is terrible. before the MoM it's not guaranteed. I have to deal with ganks or dives and sometimes have to use my ult to tp back to base. The bfury doesn't give him the attack speed to kill anyone except maybe a support in an ult.

- I don't think you understand how easy it is for a relatively decent team to zone you out from all of your lanes and the jungle especially if you are behind.. At best you will have access to 2 camps before you have to head back to your base, and maybe the ancients if you're on radiant. Your bfury won't accelerate your farm drastic enough to swing the game around as you can't clear a jungle in 15 seconds the way an antimage can. You also can't run away after you use your time walk. Which is how you accelerate your farm with a bfury. Kinda dumb to waste your escape mechanism to farm if you don't have control of your lanes and your jungle. At least with the MoM you get a tool that increases your farm, gives you an extra option to run away with the bonus MS, and gives you guaranteed kills much earlier on when you have the ability to snowball and give your team much valuable assist gold. A void should be using his ult whenever it's down. In that 16 minutes you get your bfuyr and the 4-6 minutes it takes for you to get your next item a mid will have their orchid, someone will have a mek, supports will have ultimates that can disrupt your ult. As I've mentioned before you don't need a bfury for fast farm on a void - you can easily hit 600-700 gpm without it. So what does the bfury offer? Why have a bfury mjolnir mom in 30 minutes when i can have a mjolnir mom aghanims and a crit or half a refresher in the same time? You want the burst. Not regen. Especially if you are going to get a MoM anyways - why are you wasting your early game money on regen?

In this meta the battlefury is not an optimal build choice.
Bfury void happened once in TI4 that i saw. I watched almost all of the void games since I was interested in seeing how they played it versus how i played it and seeing what I should do differently to optimize him. But i don't play him as much anymore because I don't like to play heroes more than 50-60 times on pub. (On IH/scrims i play those heroes).

You said in this discussion "I don't understand or agree with that concept" when I explained it in a pretty straightforward way. And that my experience was maybe not maybe suited for the discussion because my void picks were in all pick versus captains mode for you. I won't touch captains mode unless it's an in house or a 5stack. captains draft, maybe. but somehow at this level people can't play a lot of heroes well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Dota and gaming in general will one day rise to be compsreable to major sports, not maybe world cup football (the real one) but big still. I can see the limiting fact that you need to understand the game to enjoy watching it and traditional sports are a lot simpler to watch and enjoy


I play Basketball and Football (Real One) and i dont know much about them. In Dota 2 i understand everything. I dont understand baseball at all for example. Each sport has a learning curve. You need to play Dota to actually watch it. It was very painful for me to watch Dota 2 pre Ti2 day because i did not see the point. Now i get huge enjoyment out of it.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I play Basketball and Football (Real One) and i dont know much about them. In Dota 2 i understand everything. I dont understand baseball at all for example. Each sport has a learning curve. You need to play Dota to actually watch it. It was very painful for me to watch Dota 2 pre Ti2 day because i did not see the point. Now i get huge enjoyment out of it.


Have you watched the "Newb" Ti4 stream though? They did a very good job explaining things happening during the game and made it seem more approachable.


----------



## redalert

https://twitter.com/DOTA2/status/489934268756275200 They had this at MLG Columbus pretty cool feature


----------



## redalert

FYI Anyone that is interested in any of the new sets that are at the TI4 please dont buy them right now. People are trying to price gouge the living hell out of people. Most of the stuff will be available directly from either the Dota2 store or the Valve store.


----------



## connectwise

So they've been out in TI 4 but not avail on steam yet, but they will be? The new treasure items look very nice.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> - Why would a melee carry be sitting next to an ion shell? Why would you focus on denies if there is an ion shell and if you have a support? You go in for a last hit and back out. The morbid mask maintains your health and goes towards an item you want.
> - if you can't count on your teammates then why are you trying to go for a bfury/long-term item anyways? I think in 99% of my games I am able to secure a kill after the MoM - it just gives you the burst that you can't get really with any other item that early on, when void's damage and attack speed is terrible. before the MoM it's not guaranteed. I have to deal with ganks or dives and sometimes have to use my ult to tp back to base. The bfury doesn't give him the attack speed to kill anyone except maybe a support in an ult.
> 
> - I don't think you understand how easy it is for a relatively decent team to zone you out from all of your lanes and the jungle especially if you are behind.. At best you will have access to 2 camps before you have to head back to your base, and maybe the ancients if you're on radiant. Your bfury won't accelerate your farm drastic enough to swing the game around as you can't clear a jungle in 15 seconds the way an antimage can. You also can't run away after you use your time walk. Which is how you accelerate your farm with a bfury. Kinda dumb to waste your escape mechanism to farm if you don't have control of your lanes and your jungle. At least with the MoM you get a tool that increases your farm, gives you an extra option to run away with the bonus MS, and gives you guaranteed kills much earlier on when you have the ability to snowball and give your team much valuable assist gold. A void should be using his ult whenever it's down. In that 16 minutes you get your bfuyr and the 4-6 minutes it takes for you to get your next item a mid will have their orchid, someone will have a mek, supports will have ultimates that can disrupt your ult. As I've mentioned before you don't need a bfury for fast farm on a void - you can easily hit 600-700 gpm without it. So what does the bfury offer? Why have a bfury mjolnir mom in 30 minutes when i can have a mjolnir mom aghanims and a crit or half a refresher in the same time? You want the burst. Not regen. Especially if you are going to get a MoM anyways - why are you wasting your early game money on regen?
> 
> In this meta the battlefury is not an optimal build choice.
> Bfury void happened once in TI4 that i saw. I watched almost all of the void games since I was interested in seeing how they played it versus how i played it and seeing what I should do differently to optimize him. But i don't play him as much anymore because I don't like to play heroes more than 50-60 times on pub. (On IH/scrims i play those heroes).
> 
> You said in this discussion "I don't understand or agree with that concept" when I explained it in a pretty straightforward way. And that my experience was maybe not maybe suited for the discussion because my void picks were in all pick versus captains mode for you. I won't touch captains mode unless it's an in house or a 5stack. captains draft, maybe. but somehow at this level people can't play a lot of heroes well.


Since you're going up against a DS of course you'd want to deny as much as possible. And in the cases I've been talking about, usually your support isn't there to help. In the video I linked for dimaggio, purge's analysing your losses, the second part talks about his void loss. In that video he was up against a DS, going mask first, and with support. Yet he still couldn't maintain his health to be higher than 30% most of the time just by going in and out. This is esp the case when your support's pulling small camp to deny xp and cs.

The reason why you're going for bf long term items is because you cannot count on you're teammates, but your teamfight carry potential will be higher. This means in mid to end game you can single handed win the game for your team even when they're incompetent. If this was a normal game, then of course we're back to the original assertions of midas/mom and maelstrom. The whole point was this wasn't a normal game. In fact, in all pick games I've favoured bf build more than the other ones just so that you can solo come back. The cleave dmg in chrono does so much for you when you can't count on your teammates, but not maelstrom.

I can't confirm or deny your claims that mom will allow you to increase farm but bf can't when you've been zoned out. But I know that with bf, q blade and time walk you can clear jungle back to lane, to ancients, to jungle very quickly. If you have the resources to use time walk, why not use it? It's not like you have to be fighting less than every 30 seconds, where 1 missed time walk means you've missed a fight or got ganked. In addition, the scenario you're talking about where the enemy has zoned you out, your ancient, jungle warded, and pushed in so far in which you cannot even go past 2 camps outside your base, that seems to be a scenario where neither mom or bf would make a difference. Also, even you've said previously you can have bf mom in 18-20 min, not 30 min. And we've already talked about why we're wasting money on regen, because a morb mask doesn't help in early lanening in some situations. And in these situations, you can't get 600-700 gpm and go mom maelstrom into aghs. This was the premise in the first place.

I asked regarding ti4, you said there was a reason why "it" didn't work, but the language you've used was a bit confusing so I wasn't sure you meant the lanening strat or bf build as the previous part was talking about lanening. You've explained why bf mom isn't a good build in a normal lanening set up, which we've agreed to in the beginning. But in those hypothetical setups where morb mask just can't help you with lanening survivability, are we supposed to just get a tranquil before mom just so we can stay in lane, or keep the build and just go back to fountain, retreat to jungle whenever we're low? This is the fundamental issue, do we keep buying salves and tangos while using courier, or buy ring of health and then tranquils, or go to jungle then fountain during that 900 gold mark.

It might be straight forward for you, but since I don't have your experience, it's not for me, hence I was asking. But regarding captains mode vs all pick, I've actually used bf in all pick much more often than captains. In captains I tell my teammates what's going on, and it's easy to setup lanes, then early ganks as soon as we're 6, fighting as soon as and whenever we have chrono and other ultis. But in pubs, it's easy to fall behind, and coming back with bf mid to late game has worked out perfectly for me.

edit My mistake, it hasn't worked out perfectly but it has worked out very well. In some all pick games when you have a person feeding courier and just not playing to win, or your whole team's being pushed no matter what you just can't come back. I was on a huskar playing when a windranger on the team kept feeding courier and not playing to win, even when I went 14-2, nothing we could do to come back from such a huge deficit. I think that's the case with bf mom void as well. At the 20 min mark, sometimes you're just going to lose no matter what item build you go with.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So they've been out in TI 4 but not avail on steam yet, but they will be? The new treasure items look very nice.


The treasure chests were added yesterday to the dota store.

https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/489931567804858368

One of the new sets





http://cdn.dota2.com/apps/dota2/images/international2014/tournament/DotaShopCatalog2014Low.pdf


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The treasure chests were added yesterday to the dota store.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/489931567804858368
> 
> One of the new sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.dota2.com/apps/dota2/images/international2014/tournament/DotaShopCatalog2014Low.pdf


Thats some nice production.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

So much hats!

My steam wallet is dying slowly.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/inventory/


----------



## redalert

I want that jugg mouse pad and the Qop and Axe portrait Tshirt too have to buy that at the Valve store. I had no luck with any chests no couriers unfortunately.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have to ask. How much money have you guys spend in Dota Store?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Currently spent $111.00 so far at dota store. I am so ashamed....


----------



## Bastard Wolf

134.71$

I used steamdb for fun to check my steam account:

* *Worth:* $2927.09 ($973.13 with sales)

* *Games owned:* 214

* *Games not played:* 161 **(75%)**

so much unplayed games hahah


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have to ask. How much money have you guys spend in Dota Store?


Between yesterday and today like $50 but I end up selling most of the items back in the steam market so it ends up being less. Normally dont spend that much on chests just hoping I could get lucky. Now how much i spent this year I have no idea.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The treasure chests were added yesterday to the dota store.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/489931567804858368
> 
> One of the new sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.dota2.com/apps/dota2/images/international2014/tournament/DotaShopCatalog2014Low.pdf


His head looks like a hipster you'd find downtown where I live.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Currently spent $111.00 so far at dota store. I am so ashamed....


Ehhh.. yeah I know the feels, esp when I've bought my items a week before the steam sale. I had no idea there was such a thing < - not a steam gamer.


----------



## Zulli85

I have spent roughly $0 in the Dota store. Will power dudes.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> .


Battlefury is the price of midas + the functional items of maelstorm + a set of tango. Those items combination will help just as much in farming

As for your survival concern, I'll be honest with you, I used to go greedy and get battlefury in half of my void games, didn't work out very well, but now, I can confidently tell you that in the current meta, I'd rather have 4 stacks, aka 16 charges of tangoes from my first courier transfer than to grab a ring of health. If you are really that threatened in your lane, that 4~5 hp/second is not going help enough, especially when grabbing the ring pretty much forces you to go BF.

And the first 2 midas usage should already cover your excessive tango consumption so...Midas or no midas is a decision to be made by the player, BF or no BF is no longer a question...

At this point in time, if you still see voids in your games having BF in 15-16 mins, 5 slotted within 30 minutes with like 6-0 record, you need to go back and analyze what you did wrong that game.

Try the midas build a few times, you won't regret it.


----------



## jellybeans69

By the way Dotamax (http://dotamax.com/player/detail/61358691/?skill=vh&ladder=y) seems better stats site because you can filter your ranked games


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Battlefury is the price of midas + the functional items of maelstorm + a set of tango. Those items combination will help just as much in farming
> 
> As for your survival concern, I'll be honest with you, I used to go greedy and get battlefury in half of my void games, didn't work out very well, but now, I can confidently tell you that in the current meta, I'd rather have 4 stacks, aka 16 charges of tangoes from my first courier transfer than to grab a ring of health. If you are really that threatened in your lane, that 4~5 hp/second is not going help enough, especially when grabbing the ring pretty much forces you to go BF.
> 
> And the first 2 midas usage should already cover your excessive tango consumption so...Midas or no midas is a decision to be made by the player, BF or no BF is no longer a question...
> 
> At this point in time, if you still see voids in your games having BF in 15-16 mins, 5 slotted within 30 minutes with like 6-0 record, you need to go back and analyze what you did wrong that game.
> 
> Try the midas build a few times, you won't regret it.


Ever since I've started playing captains mode I've lost very few void games. And, my go to build is midas into treads into maelstrom into aghs. But, some games are hard and will be fore me. I don't know if buying all those tangos is the most efficient way to deal with it. I've seen burning buy 2 roh in lane just to get the regen. Even with all the detest for roh and bf, I don't think I can rule it out completely. From my experience I've solo won games from good chronos, bf cleave and accelerated farm after coming from behind loosing all lanes. Not only so, from burning's dotabuff, bf seems like a staple for him, while mjollnir and maelstrom isn't. In the few games where he lost, half of the time he didn't go bf and still lost.

My void is far from perfect, even though I've been winning on it. Sooner or later I will encounter a game where it's hard to survive early, and treads mom just isn't enough (midas is just not an option). It's these games are the ones I'm afraid of.

So much want


----------



## HometownHero

Starting today off right, got my Timberthaw set in my second chest.


----------



## HarrisLam

I would kill for a serious WoW style 12" Tidehunter PVC figure........or a plush tide, think he works both ways







. These look a bit meh too me. It's like they are trying to Japanese it up but it worked half way.

Haven't been playing for a few days, can anyone update me on this chest / new items thingy? What's the deal here?


----------



## redalert

There is so much stuff really need a patch update from cyborgmatt. There are a lot of different versions of the same stuff gold, autograph, normal, genuine promo versions. TI couriers come in genuine or unusual version. The wizard courier are obtained by buying a plushie and hoping you get lucky. The economy cards are mostly sets that come in genuine promo version. When cyborgmatt posts his update I will post it if no one has done it already


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> .


DS - is a hero rarely seen in the offlane these days, and if your supports aren't zoning out, get a qb to last hit under tower easier. skip the midas for the early lifesteal. A lot of people skip it in favor of the early kill potential. Also, if any offlane is away from their tower for that long of a period where you're getting harassed, that means they are out of position and you should be able to secure a kill unless you're against a dual lane or possibly a lich. And if you're losing your lane that hard that means your bfury is delayed another 4-6 minutes at the least.

The MoM is a far more economical/impactful choice if you're only able to clear a few camps if you have no idea where the other team is since you have no map control/vision. The BF/MoM at earliest is 18-20 mins. In the best case scenarios.. If you're behind you want to have a deterrent so they can't break your base. The bfury does nothing for this. And either way the important thing is to secure kills after your ult is up. A MoM guarantees a kill that a person going bfury will not unless you have some other hero w/ burst damage. and even then why waste 2 ults when you can kill with 1? The mom will secure you a kill or 2 on full hp heroes before 10 minutes. the bfury doesn't guarantee kills until you have that attack speed item. and by then the other team is much more equipped to deal w/ it. that's why even a midas is often a poor choice - but i'm stubborn about it b/c i dont trust my mid/offlane enough and i want to dominate the mid/early late game - it's one of the only heroes i think i play where i go midas on it regularly.

The Timewalk cd is 19/17/15/13. If you use it to clear camps faster and you don't have it maxed and someone ganks you while it's on CD you will die unless you're not silenced/stunlocked and are able to survive until your cooldown is off and timewalk away. The MoM helps burst down a camp. get in and get out quickly - use it at the tailend of the creep so you can have a few seconds of bonus MS to either go to the next camp or to get away asap without having to use your timewalk. A morbid mask helps immensely in early laning situations so you don't have to buy more regen. I actually don't even go MoM maelstrom aghs, I go MoM aghs maelstrom and i am still able to hit 600+ gpm. (I like getting an aghs by lvl 12/13 and getting that 60 sec cd and the extra hp - it's much safer).
The Mom makes a difference because you can secure a kill in your chrono while a bfury will not b/c your attack speed is terrible. Void is all about the burst not the cleave. How many opportunities will you get to get a 3-5 man chrono where they are in range of cleave? Not many. So cleave is already not helping in that situation. Unless you have something like an enigma/dark seer that can catch3-5 but even then they can follow up before or after the chronos and kill multiple peoplew ithout the cleave. Btw the maelstrom/mjolnir has a 900 radius. So even if you catch a couple people in the radius you can still hit them.

In my 50+ games of void in the last few months there are very few instances where I die before lvl 6, and i think i've had to ferry hp regen only a few times, mostly when i played offlane. and I play him very greedy (shield/midas//boots/mom/treads usual, magic stick regularly) - or offlane build depending on how well i do.

Well obviously if your team is purposefully throwing you're not going to be able to do anything about that. Just the other day I had an ursa mid 1v1, buy no regen against ember, die in 2 minutes, flame us in spanish for not tp-ing at the 2 minute mark and then feeding until we lost.


----------



## Zulli85

INTERNATIONAL TIME OMG


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So much fun.


----------



## Zulli85

Just realized navi isn't playing today z0mg.


----------



## 13321G4

OMG REALLY ARE WE JUST SEEING THE UPPER BRACKET?

I AM SO DISSAPPOINTED.

I JUST SLEPT AN HOUR BECAUSE SUN IS HARD(( MISSED GAME THREE OMGHOMGOMG,

Also apparently mods are deleting my all caps posts sooooo guess i'll just add this here


----------



## Simmons572

So... I'm guessing that the stream disappeared for you guys as well?


----------



## redalert

I just got on but the twitch stream was down but its back up


----------



## Simmons572

Ah great!


----------



## connectwise

Dat eg vs DK game omg


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Dat eg vs DK game omg


Amazing game. Crowd was going ape sheet as was I lol. That Mushi escape top lane against 3 heroes.


----------



## redalert

That Juke too good


----------



## 6steven9

I'm only missing 1 card now "Yamateh" from Titan. I've been saving cards for a bit so I have a few that someone is bound to need and I only need the 1.

On a side note anyone know how long till they stop the compendium do we only have this weekend to earn levels, and is daily hero done I can't play it anymore?


----------



## 13321G4

EG dominating like [A] did last year, I've got a prediction


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> I'm only missing 1 card now "Yamateh" from Titan. I've been saving cards for a bit so I have a few that someone is bound to need and I only need the 1.
> 
> On a side note anyone know how long till they stop the compendium do we only have this weekend to earn levels, and is daily hero done I can't play it anymore?


The point booster lasts till the 28th not sure about the other stuff


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Won EG is on the roll. What I am impressed most is PPD draft.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> EG dominating like [A] did last year, I've got a prediction


Well that prediction just went in the toilet. lol

Newbee stomped EG couldnt believe my eyes. Newbee is taking this.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well that prediction just went in the toilet. lol
> 
> Newbee stomped EG couldnt believe my eyes. Newbee is taking this.


Newbee are quite surprising to say the least!

Good thing that I don't bet anymore, otherwise I probably would have lost quite a bit of items. haha


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well that prediction just went in the toilet. lol
> 
> Newbee stomped EG couldnt believe my eyes. Newbee is taking this.


All 5 of Newbee are The International veterans... essentially Tongfu + Xiao8... EG have 4 players that are attending their first TI...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> All 5 of Newbee are The International veterans... essentially Tongfu + Xiao8... EG have 4 players that are attending their first TI...


I think EG was not really ready for Newbee. They have played them only 1 game. I dont think Newbee played better. I think EG just did not play as good as vs DK.


----------



## Zulli85

EG did mention after they beat DK that they had prepared more for them and not so much Newbee. They were overconfident going in, I think.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Newbee are total pro team. You can see they have very, very, very clear strategies as to every game. The last game vs VG they just kept picking off towers and pushing top. They lost most team fights but they had balls. Every time they ganked a VG they pushed a tower. VG just seemed to have "wait till we have blinks" strategy and when they got it, it was too late. The Banana Shadow Shaman in that game ran a SS clinic. Pro, pro pro team. I don't see anybody stopping them at this point. Although, Na'Vi is still there and they always seem to get lean and mean in the bottom bracket.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wow, sometimes I really hate dota. I have lost every single match today.....Last game I had a puck go 2-15 and a timber go 2-12 then cry at me because right at level 6 I did not start roaming ganking as sniper. I did gank just not right at 6 when they were already 0-5. I mean really? I ended up as an abysmal 3-4 but hardly the reason we lost. Seriously they were crying at me telling me how to play my hero when they were feeding to the max right off the bat. They both tried to 1v5 multiple time. Unbelievable.

Not only that but the only time I get to win or have supports is when I pick them. So apparently If I wanna ever get outta 2K MMR I have to always play the support? Why do people play ranked if they dont know how to play a hero? I just dont get it. I know I got work to do myself, but I don't pick CM then try to play as a carry.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Wow, sometimes I really hate dota. I have lost every single match today.....Last game I had a puck go 2-15 and a timber go 2-12 then cry at me because right at level 6 I did not start roaming ganking as sniper. I did gank just not right at 6 when they were already 0-5. I mean really? I ended up as an abysmal 3-4 but hardly the reason we lost. Seriously they were crying at me telling me how to play my hero when they were feeding to the max right off the bat. They both tried to 1v5 multiple time. Unbelievable.


Most of the time as a hero that's is not made to roam you should ignore the "mid no gang we loose cyka" cries since they are so so wrong. If you go gank a lane and dont get a kill for you you've lost many waves of XP and gold on creeps, and even if you get 2 kills you dont really gain any more than what you could farm on lane. As a mid i only gank if i play a hero that's made for ganking or if i really need to create space for the carry.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Why does my team **ALWAYS** push the lane. Like no matter how many times I say "Lion, pls stop autoattacking creeps" he'll just doing it -- til he inevitably gets ganked by the enemy mid. Then, of course, he comes right back to lane and starts doing it all over again.

All without a single ward of course.

I swear every damn game I play, every damn time I look at the minimap, my team is pushed all the way to the enemy tower at like lvl 2 or 3.

Played a RANKED last night with a guy who didn't know what Doom's ultimate does. Etc etc etc etc etc. These people always have 500-1000 games played, too!!!


----------



## Blk

EE-SAMA HAS NO MERCY!!!


----------



## mylilpony

At this point Arteezy and Zai are very predictable in terms of drafting and how they play each hero. They have been playing fairly poorly throughout Ti4 as aresult of this. An enigma pick already dictates how EG will play, so it's much easier to counter after that.

Speaking of bad games i now dropped 400 points in mmr in a week lol. I have had 6 intentional throws including last night an 0-32 furion. better yet I keep getting the same people that lose my games on my team and they keep losing me games....like this morning i had weaver offlane, got zoned out b/c ES was farming camps, then he comes bott, dies 2x, gets me killed b/c he doesn't fissure naix he walks up to naix and then tries to fissure while naix is raged and then dies...and then next game i support him i give him first blood and freefarm and he gets a 20 minute battlefury on a pA, and goes 2-11. and another game where they wanted me to safelane so i wanted to pick invoker and they threatened to feed on prpose if i picked it. And then b/c they didn't trust me started taking my cs. then wondered why i dont have cs...or yesterday a jungling veno that died to creep 2x while jungling without interruption and then leaving the game. Great week for dota.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> At this point Arteezy and Zai are very predictable in terms of drafting and how they play each hero. They have been playing fairly poorly throughout Ti4 as aresult of this. An enigma pick already dictates how EG will play, so it's much easier to counter after that.
> 
> Speaking of bad games i now dropped 400 points in mmr in a week lol. I have had 6 intentional throws including last night an 0-32 furion. better yet I keep getting the same people that lose my games on my team and they keep losing me games....like this morning i had weaver offlane, got zoned out b/c ES was farming camps, then he comes bott, dies 2x, gets me killed b/c he doesn't fissure naix he walks up to naix and then tries to fissure while naix is raged and then dies...and then next game i support him i give him first blood and freefarm and he gets a 20 minute battlefury on a pA, and goes 2-11. and another game where they wanted me to safelane so i wanted to pick invoker and they threatened to feed on prpose if i picked it. And then b/c they didn't trust me started taking my cs. then wondered why i dont have cs...or yesterday a jungling veno that died to creep 2x while jungling without interruption and then leaving the game. Great week for dota.


How is at least 3th place bad from EG "playing fairly poorly throughout Ti4" ??


----------



## Ramzinho

for me i'm so sad navi lost. but they did nothing to deserve winning. dendi look sworn out, havost terrible as he has been all this year. puppey drafting poorly. the moment they pick their play style the wreck. the moment they try to fit into weird drafts and strange execution drafts.. they just get wrecked. over all.. time to move on to my next favorite team. Go DK .. Burning FTW


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> How is at least 3th place bad from EG "playing fairly poorly throughout Ti4" ??


Was referring to arteezy and not EG. Meh is probably a better word. Universe/PPD have been playing out of their minds. Arteezy, not so much.


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Was referring to arteezy and not EG. Meh is probably a better word. Universe/PPD have been playing out of their minds. Arteezy, not so much.


His naga siren game yesterday was pretty embarrassing.


----------



## exodus1500

Since this is one of the threads I check the most, I just want to post this thread here in the hopes one of you would win.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1502871/giveaway-new-unused-corsair-h100i


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Was referring to arteezy and not EG. Meh is probably a better word. Universe/PPD have been playing out of their minds. Arteezy, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> His naga siren game yesterday was pretty embarrassing.
Click to expand...

He was still farming exceedingly well. Newbee were putting so much focus on killing him that he just couldn't keep his money and because of his farming efficiency nothing was left for his team-mates.


----------



## Derp

Welp. There goes the stream.


----------



## Toxsick

Navi worn out.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Since this is one of the threads I check the most, I just want to post this thread here in the hopes one of you would win.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1502871/giveaway-new-unused-corsair-h100i


Awesome! thanks for the heads up, just gave away my hyper 212+ Evo to a friend who needed to overclock to have dota 2 run better, now my sons 2500k is crying because it back on stock cooler and stock clocks would love to have this to push it!


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Currently spent $111.00 so far at dota store. I am so ashamed....


I spent $250 on Hearthstone and then stopped playing a couple months later. THAT is something to be ashamed of.

On the other hand, I have nearly 2000 hours in Dota 2 and I've spent less than $50 on it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

DK idiots.
Worst item and and play choice ever.


----------



## Blk

Techies 2ez4rtz


----------



## HarrisLam

One last time, anyone can help me with player cards?

xtinct
n0tail
super
ROTK
Brax
1437
Johnny
Yao
Misery
wayto
March
ars-art
NS


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Wasn't till I played a few games after setting up my hero select again that I found this to be utterly hilarious.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't till I played a few games after setting up my hero select again that I found this to be utterly hilarious.


Blood seeker seems like a lucky guy!


----------



## evilferret

Harris, I got a few of those.

Hopefully we'll chat online. Sorry I've been MIA. Finished taking care of some personal stuff so finally back to Dota.

Sigh, missed all the games yesterday.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Blood seeker seems like a lucky guy!


I wonder if this is going to be one of those things that only women are going to get it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I wonder if this is going to be one of those things that only women are going to get it.


I was looking at it and had a complete blank.


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## 13321G4

Cloud nine hype all around!

I want to see some sick meepo plays! Don't even care if they lose, as long as I see some sick plays!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Blood seeker seems like a lucky guy!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is going to be one of those things that only women are going to get it.
Click to expand...

bwahahaah

I had no idea what that bloodseeker was doing there xD


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I was looking at it and had a complete blank.


the best I can come up with is it is a bunch of women and the blood-seeker on the bottom... if you are making a joke about women being on their period I love you....


----------



## mylilpony

man why did i play dota this week i went 13-29 lol. almost 500 points drop in MMR back into the 4-4.5k mmr hell. 6 intentional feeds, 2 leavers, and all sorts of shenanigans







- USW was cancer.


----------



## 13321G4

HAHAAAA!










Game 3 here we come!

E:
Singsing looked SO nervous during the picking phase, but hell yeah!


----------



## Zulli85

BONE7 CLOCKWERK GOD


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> man why did i play dota this week i went 13-29 lol. almost 500 points drop in MMR back into the *4-4.5k mmr hell*. 6 intentional feeds, 2 leavers, and all sorts of shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - USW was cancer.


erm.......

you are now officially banned from this thread!!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I was looking at it and had a complete blank.


I'll just explain because only the female players have gotten it so far.
Women have a "bleeding problem" once a month right? I play All those female heros...and then there's bloodseeker the only male in my roster...
I bet the gals and him get a long just fine


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> man why did i play dota this week i went 13-29 lol. almost 500 points drop in MMR back into the 4-4.5k mmr hell. 6 intentional feeds, 2 leavers, and all sorts of shenanigans biggrin.gif - USW was cancer.


mmr hel does not exist. you are in there for a reason.


----------



## 13321G4

Pugna ward destroying Tinker...

Pretty good counter pick
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I was looking at it and had a complete blank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just explain because only the female players have gotten it so far.
> Women have a "bleeding problem" once a month right? I play All those female heros...and then there's bloodseeker the only male in my roster...
> I bet the gals and him get a long just fine
Click to expand...

What do you mean only female players :S

E:
(Also I think the 'gals' would find BS disgusting...)


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't till I played a few games after setting up my hero select again that I found this to be utterly hilarious.


How did you do that.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How did you do that.


Grid selection, and then there's a small button that allows you to alter the grid.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Man DK 4th. Nice to see EG and Vici top 3.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Pugna ward destroying Tinker...
> 
> Pretty good counter pick
> What do you mean only female players :S
> 
> E:
> (Also I think the 'gals' would find BS disgusting...)


I posted this on a female only gamer forum, everyone was pretty highly amused,


----------



## Toxsick

usa rekt, kappa.

rotk such cool guy!


----------



## Ramzinho

Simply played by VG. shut down the two supports = GG


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Every team that beat EG has to do the same thing. EG does not defend towers well. I still thing EG is best team there. Its more of Chinese teams exploiting EG. Also the last game i dont know what they where thinking. AL on RTZ., Void on Mason...


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Every team that beat EG has to do the same thing. EG does not defend towers well. I still thing EG is best team there. Its more of Chinese teams exploiting EG. Also the last game i dont know what they where thinking. AL on RTZ., Void on Mason...


And that useless and greedddyyyy midas. Whew. 2100 cost them 5mil.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> And that useless and greedddyyyy midas. Whew. 2100 cost them 5mil.


EG did good. All they won was 1 BO3. Both Vici and Newbee had to win a lot more to get there. Also they have been playing Dota 2 for much longer. The only thing that changed this year is all out Chinese team in final. So much for Dota 2 getting big from ESPN.


----------



## HarrisLam

All chinese final isn't going to help the view count on ESPN a lot

I was also hoping EG would get to the finals, not really because I support them, but because it at least shapes that CN vs USA kind of match, hype it up a bit.

Oh well


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> All chinese final isn't going to help the view count on ESPN a lot
> 
> I was also hoping EG would get to the finals, not really because I support them, but because it at least shapes that CN vs USA kind of match, hype it up a bit.
> 
> Oh well


Yeah. At least we have had Navi in all 3. EG = USA and people even if where cheering for other teams the west would chose EG over most Chinese team to cheer for. I have not watched Ti1 or Ti2 but Ti3 was special. I hope Ti4 is also special. Vici and Newbee as so similar as teams that we might see boring Dota. For example Vici bested EG clearly in game 1 and 3 but as far as plays go they won before the games heated up. Game 2 in the other hand was a explosion. I think thats what people want to see. Even so for these players the price pool is too big to do anything crazy. I miss Navi Ti3 plays. I think with Ti getting bigger Dota 2 might become more serious.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. At least we have had Navi in all 3. EG = USA and people even if where cheering for other teams the west would chose EG over most Chinese team to cheer for. I have not watched Ti1 or Ti2 but Ti3 was special. I hope Ti4 is also special. Vici and Newbee as so similar as teams that we might see boring Dota. For example Vici bested EG clearly in game 1 and 3 but as far as plays go they won before the games heated up. Game 2 in the other hand was a explosion. I think thats what people want to see. Even so for these players the price pool is too big to do anything crazy. I miss Navi Ti3 plays. I think with Ti getting bigger Dota 2 might become more serious.


It's reasons like that, that made me stop watching UFC a long time ago. I got tired of everyone always being careful and playing it safe. Basically I watched 2 grown men hug each other on the matt a lot. Was very boring. We want action. We are not entertained!

With that being said, I have never competed for big money, so obviously my perspective would change to exactly what everyone does and play it the safe way. DK vs LGD found out the hard way that playing safe costed them in the end when they were up by 2 rax vs 0


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> It's reasons like that, that made me stop watching UFC a long time ago. I got tired of everyone always being careful and playing it safe. Basically I watched 2 grown men hug each other on the matt a lot. Was very boring. We want action. We are not entertained!
> 
> With that being said, I have never competed for big money, so obviously my perspective would change to exactly what everyone does and play it the safe way. DK vs LGD found out the hard way that playing safe costed them in the end when they were up by 2 rax vs 0


DK vs LGD playing safe is something very normal. By safe i mean play style. There are 2 ways to play Dota but only one way to win. You go for objective Dota and build a daft around taking buildings. People want to see lineups where the game gets decided based on hero fights and not who can push better or who can counter push.


----------



## EPiiKK

So eg top 3 finish and today newbee vs vici finals? I missed yesterdays coverage was too tired to stay up to 3am when the games end here


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> So eg top 3 finish and today newbee vs vici finals? I missed yesterdays coverage was too tired to stay up to 3am when the games end here


Games end at 3am you say?

Games START at 3am over here tonight


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Games end at 3am you say?
> 
> Games START at 3am over here tonight


That's hardcore man







Do they start later today than before?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> That's hardcore man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they start later today than before?


yes

they have been starting the show at noon in US east everyday. I guess its the last day with only the grand finals to go, so they go for the prime time and do it at 3pm.


----------



## EPiiKK

So its 3 hours later? Then its 10pm start for me, not too bad considering that last year i had to stay up all night


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> So its 3 hours later? Then its 10pm start for me, not too bad considering that last year i had to stay up all night


The show will start at 10pm for you. The game won't. Pretty sure theres gonna be 30-60mins of delay. You know, the intros and all that.

2 chinese teams, each game is going to take 1 hour (break included)

If the series go anywhere beyond 3 games, there's probably going to be dinner time?

So yeah, its gonna be half a night for you at least.


----------



## redalert

I hope we dont see a farm fest like iG vs DK during TI3 98 minute game.

Anyone looking for TI4 stuff like the shirts, Cyborgmatt posted this last night shirts. They do ship worldwide. http://www.welovefine.com/featured/145-valves-contributor-designs-for-the-international-steam-workshop#.U80NMvldWao http://www.welovefine.com/featured/151-designs-from-the-steam-workshop#.U80NN_ldWar


----------



## Masked

So pretty much loved this entire tournament all around with 1 exception.

That damned echo in the English channel plagued me the entire semi-finals into the finals.

Srsly. It's 2014 and we can't use headsets like EVERYONE else does?


----------



## Derp

The arena is empty for the finals....

Also, I can't understand half of the things this Sebastian guy says.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> The arena is empty for the finals....
> 
> Also, I can't understand half of the things this Sebastian guy says.


It's 100% the echo.

There's a double echo because they're announcing live and it's bouncing back.

So when the first guy talks you hear him, when the 2nd goes to speak, the echo rebounds and it's 100% gurgle.

I hope to god they learn how to use headsets for the finals or this is going to be /facepalm.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> It's 100% the echo.
> 
> There's a double echo because they're announcing live and it's bouncing back.
> 
> So when the first guy talks you hear him, when the 2nd goes to speak, the echo rebounds and it's 100% gurgle.
> 
> I hope to god they learn how to use headsets for the finals or this is going to be /facepalm.


For me it's because the guy doesn't speak English well. He's still learning and often stumbles and then stumbles again while trying to get his opinions out there. This is completely understandable since he grew up speaking a different language but it can get frustrating for a viewer.


----------



## redalert

Most of the people are in line for the secret shop its like a 3 hour wait. I dont think the Grand finals dont start for another 2 hours anyway.

https://twitter.com/TobiWanDOTA/status/491258336218591232 It starts in an hour


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> For me it's because the guy doesn't speak English well. He's still learning and often stumbles and then stumbles again while trying to get his opinions out there. This is completely understandable since he grew up speaking a different language but it can get frustrating for a viewer.


I actually learn to appreciate him a lot. His opinions are usually some of the best.

Just listen to him more and you will eventually get used to it. Or if you know the game well enough you can guess what he's talking about.

EDIT : hmmm......watching the grand finals right now and I saw another guy that I didn't know about. I was actually talking about bruno only. If you weren't referring to him, please ignore my comments lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I actually learn to appreciate him a lot. His opinions are usually some of the best.
> 
> Just listen to him more and you will eventually get used to it. Or if you know the game well enough you can guess what he's talking about.


Having English as a second language is have no problem with his English.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Anyone know what kind of keyboards Vici are using? They are completely silver and looks like they have green switches


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Having English as a second language is have no problem with his English.


Well that I don't quite agree.

Usually native english speakers have a better chance at understanding "off" accent english because they know the language the best. Unless we are talking about 2 foreign speakers that come from the same place, 2 different foreign accent of english (non-American AND non-British) usually dont get along very well.

PS : WHAT THE HELL??? GAME STARTED????


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Anyone know what kind of keyboards Vici are using? They are completely silver and looks like they have green switches


im guessing its this http://www.lbots.com.cn/html/6083575430.html


----------



## Masked

I really like how Newbee plays, particularly Mu and Xio...Really liking this Alchemist play -- Brewmaster is brewmaster, really but, enjoyed watching them throughout the tournament.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Brew is just really strong early game. ROTK did not do much with NP.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Must say. Worst Finals ever. Vici playing horrible.


----------



## Ramzinho

Worst TI among them all.... total of 60 minutes to get 5Million.

Well played by newbee.. but again it was so boring.. nearly same draft for 5 games. ughhh


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Must say. Worst Finals ever. Vici playing horrible.


Agreed.

Thought they'd put up more of a fight tbh.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So not looking forward Ti5. I hope Europe gets their act together.


----------



## Toxsick

Each Player a milly.. holy damn..

gg wp Newbee

also :

wut?


----------



## HarrisLam

1 sec brb going to youtube for TI3 grand finals streams


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Now i know why there are so many Navi and Alliance fan-boys.


----------



## Blk

That was so anti-climatic.


----------



## redalert

4 stomps so sad. Now we wait for roster changes, 6.82 patch, techies, Earth Spirit coming to CM mode and Starladder 10.


----------



## Ramzinho

the fact that european dota is a mix of all playstyles what makes it the best in my opinion. Fighting strats, Pushing strats, Ricing strats.. all are found in european teams. and the fact that the guys play for having interesting dota. While asians.. no offense meant at all.. just play like a machine. i'm 100% sure if a european team can draft same game to win the ti they wont.. they will just say it's too boring.


----------



## Derp

That was such a let down....

Next year I think they should add two more days to the event and make all games BO3 from the beginning until the BO5 finals. For a prize pool this big it would be a shame to let the stupid BO1 stage knock out excellent teams that might be better overall. Even the winner Newbee almost got eliminated because of this.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> the fact that european dota is a mix of all playstyles what makes it the best in my opinion. Fighting strats, Pushing strats, Ricing strats.. all are found in european teams. and the fact that the guys play for having interesting dota. While asians.. no offense meant at all.. just play like a machine. i'm 100% sure if a european team can draft same game to win the ti they wont.. they will just say it's too boring.


Here was the problem. Navi, Alliance did not change. Those where the 2 biggest team last year. China went to a complete re-draft. Dota 2 went to a come change. Look at EG. Made it that far with Dota 2 with new players. Not 1 team remained the same after Ti3 in China. They got better. Also Newbee was a really really Dark Horse. Vici did good in Ti4 but they where never really that strong. I hope there is a complete restructure in EU. Navi needs to disband. They brought nothing fresh. Man as much as I hated [A] rat in Ti4 because I was cheering for Navi, it was million times better then this Ti4.


----------



## maxvons

Most boring grand finals yet. I knew Newbee were gonna win it since I saw them play months ago, but this was a let down..


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Worst TI among them all.... total of 60 minutes to get 5Million.
> 
> Well played by newbee.. but again it was so boring.. nearly same draft for 5 games. ughhh


This is why I root so hard for EG. They play unconventional and outside the box. No cookie cutter builds for them. At the very least, it provides very entertaining matches to watch. Here's to hoping they come back strong next year and take Ti5


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> This is why I root so hard for EG. They play unconventional and outside the box. No cookie cutter builds for them. At the very least, it provides very entertaining matches to watch. Here's to hoping they come back strong next year and take Ti5


I hope Fear joins them. They could have won with him. He plays some heros better then anyone. mason just played what was given to him.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> This is why I root so hard for EG. They play unconventional and outside the box. No cookie cutter builds for them. At the very least, it provides very entertaining matches to watch. Here's to hoping they come back strong next year and take Ti5


I root for Na'Vi because they have the most fun personalities and play styles IMO. I just love watching Dendi and Puppey interviews etc. All the Chinese teams are so serious..


----------



## Awsan

Bruno saved this TI for me

"SEE YOU SPACE COWBOYS"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I know this might sound stupid but I liked the Qualifiers more then the main event.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I know this might sound stupid but I liked the Qualifiers more then the main event.


Compared to those Grand Finals our inhouse games were better than that series


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Compared to those Grand Finals our inhouse games were better than that series


Lol this. .. almost looked like a throw to me from VC


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Newbee is basically TongFu which where very strong in Ti3 but beaten buy Pudge starts. You cant beat with predictable Dota.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here was the problem. Navi, Alliance did not change. Those where the 2 biggest team last year. China went to a complete re-draft. Dota 2 went to a come change. Look at EG. Made it that far with Dota 2 with new players. Not 1 team remained the same after Ti3 in China. They got better. Also Newbee was a really really Dark Horse. Vici did good in Ti4 but they where never really that strong. I hope there is a complete restructure in EU. Navi needs to disband. They brought nothing fresh. Man as much as I hated [A] rat in Ti4 because I was cheering for Navi, it was million times better then this Ti4.


navi needs a new carry... a one who can play more heroes and has more vision and discipline that havost. he is not bad.. but havost will be great for empire.. while Aui can make huge difference for navi.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Let's just not speak of this again. This was a shameful TI finals and a bad display of what Dota 2 really consists off.

And it's even more horrible, 'cause this TI had the most media coverage overall. (Expect TI5 to be filled with new, boorish and money-grabbing teams?)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Let's just not speak of this again. This was a shameful TI finals and a bad display of what Dota 2 really consists off.
> 
> And it's even more horrible, 'cause this TI had the most media coverage overall. (Expect TI5 to be filled with new, boorish and money-grabbing teams?)


I hope Dota 2 does not change into that game. With Ti being so big I don't know if team will even bother with other pocket money tournaments. 1 games in Ti is worth 4 years of winning major tournaments.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> navi needs a new carry... a one who can play more heroes and has more vision and discipline that havost. he is not bad.. but havost will be great for empire.. while Aui can make huge difference for navi.


Silent is already a very good player. Xbox might be able to fit in but theres no slot for him at the moment

I also agree to changing the BO1 system. Waytostupid. Hell even best of 2s would work. Against any team ONCE does not work at all. Newbee winning barely more than they lost is a golden example of this.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Silent is already a very good player. Xbox might be able to fit in but theres no slot for him at the moment
> 
> I also agree to changing the BO1 system. Waytostupid. Hell even best of 2s would work. Against any team ONCE does not work at all. Newbee winning barely more than they lost is a golden example of this.


I liked last years model better.


----------



## Timeofdoom

I actually feel a tiny bit sick now. F crowdfunding tournaments (especially TI) again.
I cant do anything than believe that basically crowdfunding the prizepool led to these very one-dimensional all-kill 15-20min games with no chances of comebacks, cheesy plays or the like, since both teams basically went with "If we get this to work - we win and take home a load of cash. If it doesn't work out once, we'll do it again, 'cause we can't take the risk of being creative!"

EDIT: Done being salty (/rant). Gonna go to bed.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> I actually feel a tiny bit sick now. F crowdfunding tournaments (especially TI) again.
> I cant do anything than believe that basically crowdfunding the prizepool led to these very one-dimensional all-kill 15-20min games with no chances of comebacks, cheesy plays or the like, since both teams basically went with "If we get this to work - we win and take home a load of cash. If it doesn't work out once, we'll do it again, 'cause we can't take the risk of being creative!"
> 
> EDIT: Done being salty (/rant). Gonna go to bed.


I wouldnt blame crowd funding for the fact that Vici can run only push strats and nothing else. They have been running this strat with little variation all year. They won with it at EMS one LAN in the winter. Dont get all worked up because one team is too stupid to try something different after they got stomped 2 times in a row running the same thing.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> I actually feel a tiny bit sick now. F crowdfunding tournaments (especially TI) again.
> I cant do anything than believe that basically crowdfunding the prizepool led to these very one-dimensional all-kill 15-20min games with no chances of comebacks, cheesy plays or the like, since both teams basically went with "If we get this to work - we win and take home a load of cash. If it doesn't work out once, we'll do it again, 'cause we can't take the risk of being creative!"
> 
> EDIT: Done being salty (/rant). Gonna go to bed.


I feel that the compendium was well worth the base price as were the upgrade levels.

I don't feel cheated in any way/shape/form/function.

I agree about the competition in and of itself but, I feel we were incredibly well compensated for that donation -- Thus, in my mind, well worth it.


----------



## jellybeans69

I'd rather prefer these games than old chineze dota where games were 70-90m farmfests. I liked those two but these were better. Also after last game nice few games with ocn'ers Tony Slark


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I'd rather prefer these games than old chineze dota where games were 70-90m farmfests. I liked those two but these were better. Also after last game nice few games with ocn'ers Tony Slark


Much rather see 70-90 mins games lol. BO5 only 1 60 mins. What a joke.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Much rather see 70-90 mins games lol. BO5 only 1 60 mins. What a joke.


exactly 4 games took less than 2 hours... and Lycan was banned.. LOL


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> exactly 4 games took less than 2 hours... and Lycan was banned.. LOL


Was there ever even a roshan? There was nothing lol. Its like all 4 games where decided on lane stage which is not Dota style.


----------



## evilferret

Finally got to catch up on vods.

I liked the finals. Supports getting their recognition this TI.

Last year people complaining about games being too long. Guess it's fitting this year people complaining games were too short.









I think Volvo was worried about the length of games. Can you imagine Bo2/3 if we were back at TI3 meta (who knows what the meta is by TI5)?


----------



## Jim888

I know this would make for a LOT of dota but my preferred way to run this tourney would be to have everyone play everyone else 2 games, and give points for wins/loss and then seed them and have a bo3 playoff bracket with the top seeds playing each other (and a losers bracket) and the final be best of looser and best of winner's


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I know this would make for a LOT of dota but my preferred way to run this tourney would be to have everyone play everyone else 2 games, and give points for wins/loss and then seed them and have a bo3 playoff bracket with the top seeds playing each other (and a losers bracket) and the final be best of looser and best of winner's


Too many games. In a way shows teams that are better at counting the opponent. EG and Vici played their style and got top 2. Newbee could not adjust until the games became less.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> I actually feel a tiny bit sick now. F crowdfunding tournaments (especially TI) again.
> I cant do anything than believe that basically crowdfunding the prizepool led to these very one-dimensional all-kill 15-20min games with no chances of comebacks, cheesy plays or the like, since both teams basically went with "If we get this to work - we win and take home a load of cash. If it doesn't work out once, we'll do it again, 'cause we can't take the risk of being creative!"
> 
> EDIT: Done being salty (/rant). Gonna go to bed.


lol I'm sorry but this is just dumb. More money just means you get to see what REALLY works. Yeah I agree that the grand final was super boring, but it wasn't because of the large prize pool lol.

Also, why the hell did Mason play Void game 3 of EG vs VG?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Also, why the hell did Mason play Void game 3 of EG vs VG?


Universe's excellent void in game 2 made Mason's void look even more terrible. Weird choice indeed.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Universe's excellent void in game 2 made Mason's void look even more terrible. Weird choice indeed.


Yeah its like Alliance picking Natures Prophet and having someone besides Bulldog play it. It must of been one of those "pocket strats" or something.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> lol I'm sorry but this is just dumb. More money just means you get to see what REALLY works. Yeah I agree that the grand final was super boring, but it wasn't because of the large prize pool lol.
> 
> Also, why the hell did Mason play Void game 3 of EG vs VG?


Cuz thats how EG rolls. Throwing **** at you no one expects and getting in the head of the opponents. Unfortunately, they all sort of dropped the ball in game 3


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Cuz thats how EG rolls. Throwing **** at you no one expects and getting in the head of the opponents. Unfortunately, they all sort of dropped the ball in game 3


I think the Alch was a smart pick but they never really tested it. it worked for Newbee to stop NP push with acid.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think the Alch was a smart pick but they never really tested it. it worked for Newbee to stop NP push with acid.


pick was fine. rosh and midas were terrible choices back to back. cost them the game


----------



## Mark the Bold

I thought Newbee was the best team hands down. And it wasn't even really close. They had clear strategies every game, picked the right heroes most of the time, and their execution was nearly perfect every game. The Game 2 Finals was a textbook example of how to counter-gank. Every time it appeared that VG was about to pick one off, Brewmaster and Aparition came out of nowhere and turned the tide. I suck at DOTA, but I've spec'd enough games to realize that Newbee bait a trap like no other team, ever. Congrats to Newbee.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> I thought Newbee was the best team hands down. And it wasn't even really close. They had clear strategies every game, picked the right heroes most of the time, and their execution was nearly perfect every game. The Game 2 Finals was a textbook example of how to counter-gank. Every time it appeared that VG was about to pick one off, Brewmaster and Aparition came out of nowhere and turned the tide. I suck at DOTA, but I've spec'd enough games to realize that Newbee bait a trap like no other team, ever. Congrats to Newbee.


Their strategy never changed. It was predictable and boring. They simply can just do the hard push early with the right heroes and there's nothing anyone can do to stop it, other than ban all those heroes in a line up.


----------



## EPiiKK

Am i the only one who found all of the games interesing?








Great display of practice and dedication. Also i see a lot of people complaining about the chinese not celebrating their win, if i understand correctly it's in their culture, you are not supposed to loose your calm in public


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Am i the only one who found all of the games interesing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great display of practice and dedication. Also i see a lot of people complaining about the chinese not celebrating their win, if i understand correctly it's in their culture, you are not supposed to loose your calm in public


You should have seen IG with Aegis tho plenty of emotions there







, but yes koreans/chineese are less emotional after huge wins


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> You should have seen IG with Aegis tho plenty of emotions there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but yes koreans/chineese are less emotional after huge wins


That was mostly Chuan though. And puppey was almost more enthousiast then the other 4 from ig.


----------



## Zulli85

Expected a boring grand finals with it being all China but didn't think it would be that bad. Pretty big let down but oh well.


----------



## 13321G4

I wasn't hyped because neither team has much personality imo, but I did expect both teams to put up one hell of a fight.

Not even that happened...

Oh well, gg, wp newbee


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> That was mostly Chuan though. And puppey was almost more enthousiast then the other 4 from ig.


But Pupppey is awesome. Can't expect everyone to live up to his awesomeness. The day Puppey quits playing, is the day competetive Dota dies. Jk, but it will be a sad day for sure


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I wasn't hyped because neither team has much personality imo, but I did expect both teams to put up one hell of a fight.
> 
> Not even that happened...
> 
> Oh well, gg, wp newbee


Newbee has xiao8 at least. And Hao + Mu. They're quite known in the scene from before, especially xiao8.

rOtk is also very known, and Sylar is probably the best carry/farmer in the world. Fy is also a godlike support.

The final could've been better. It was a huge let down for me. Hoping for Na'Vi in next TI finals


----------



## jojoenglish85

Does anyone have a team that i could try out for, looking for a competive group to play with im tired of getting paired with idiots. PM me thanks:thumb:


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Newbee has xiao8 at least. And Hao + Mu. They're quite known in the scene from before, especially xiao8.
> 
> rOtk is also very known, and Sylar is probably the best carry/farmer in the world. Fy is also a godlike support.
> 
> The final could've been better. It was a huge let down for me. Hoping for Na'Vi in next TI finals


Being Known/well known is completely different than having personality, I might be dating my self a bit here but this is why Vigoss was loved so much, his personality (and when I say that I'm talking more his flashy/entertaining play style) he was the hero killer, and amazing ganker, and it was fun to watch, he'd dive T4 towers and get the kill...so what if he died (which is really not too bad NOW with reliable gold, but then...was a big deal) but people loved it the Chinese Even called him Vgod.

this is different than people just knowing the name or the team they play for. Which is why people love Navi, Dendi is a personality, not just an individual, people love him (well and his sister) and his play style. Fountain hooks anyone?

and to a lesser extent Fnatic, I mean Notail err...bigdaddy is one of the best supports there is and his streams/commentaries have gained him a fan club, its not like some of the Asian Streamers who put on a game and just play it, he talks to the crowd and often plays to them, and them love him for it.

TL,DR
there is a difference between being known and being a personality, and for the most part asian teams dont have personality and as such people are less excited to see a final with all asian teams (speaking from a European point of view)


----------



## Particle

The grand finale was rather one-sided. Talk about a crushing defeat--it wasn't even close this year.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> The grand finale was rather one-sided. Talk about a crushing defeat--it wasn't even close this year.


It just shows how one dimensional Vici was. Ti3 was a much tougher final because Alliance was so much stronger then any other team and still Navi took 2 games.


----------



## Particle

I need my base race finish


----------



## HarrisLam

i suppose you can't
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> You should have seen IG with Aegis tho plenty of emotions there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but yes koreans/chineese are less emotional after huge wins


Even Navi vs iG was an extremely good series compared to this.

EpiKK you need to go to youtube and watch the last 3 games (game 3, 4, 5) of Ti3 grand finals, then you would understand what we are whining about.

Ti3 finals = world cup finals in football (or soccer)
Ti4 finals = the kind of finals you get from a $25,000 Chinese tournament


----------



## Toxsick

rOtk known for he's rage.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Saw this on reddit

That girl looks so much like Lyralie it's uncanny.


----------



## evilferret

Last call for player cards before I dump them for offerings!

Need to clear up some inventory space.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Last call for player cards before I dump them for offerings!
> 
> Need to clear up some inventory space.


i already dumped mine lol


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Last call for player cards before I dump them for offerings!
> 
> Need to clear up some inventory space.


You can give me some







I have completed Titan, EG, DK, navi and cloud9.


----------



## redalert

We have the first roster change post TI4 DK.Lanm retiring.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is this the dark side of pro gaming ? Early retiring age?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Last call for player cards before I dump them for offerings!
> 
> Need to clear up some inventory space.


i've like 3 4 cards missing. pm me when you are home mate


----------



## Toxsick

he was in the scene for a long time with burning.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So where is the techies?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So where is the techies?


So we can rage at Techie pickers?









Can't wait to see Techie pickers rise in MMR and screw up matchmaking (like every other new hero before they get nerfed).


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is this the dark side of pro gaming ? Early retiring age?


Yes alot of pro's retire rather early compared to real sports


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is this the dark side of pro gaming ? Early retiring age?


From what I can tell most pro gamers retire in their mid 20's. Are their any pro gamers in their 30's in Dota or other games?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So where is the techies?


Valve said after TI4 I doubt the very next day, we are on Valve time so who knows. Since I have been playing Dota 2 any new heroes that get added to Dota 2 first get tested in Dota 2 test client before being added to the main client.


----------



## Ksireaper

I love watching Dota2.

I find it very confusing to actually play.

Is there anywhere i can go to get very noob friendly help with this?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> From what I can tell most pro gamers retire in their mid 20's. Are their any pro gamers in their 30's in Dota or other games?
> Valve said after TI4 I doubt the very next day, we are on Valve time so who knows. Since I have been playing Dota 2 any new heroes that get added to Dota 2 first get tested in Dota 2 test client before being added to the main client.


Do you think there is a reason. Considering Ti4 results if you practice hard enough getting Top 8 is not that hard for these big teams. Top 8 price is really high.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> I love watching Dota2.
> 
> I find it very confusing to actually play.
> 
> Is there anywhere i can go to get very noob friendly help with this?


Hit us on Steam. we will add you to the guild.. we arer all noobs except for couple of guys who will make you shed tears if you play against them.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do you think there is a reason. Considering Ti4 results if you practice hard enough getting Top 8 is not that hard for these big teams. Top 8 price is really high.


Because if you're not the best, you're better off getting a real job?

The prize pool is split 5 way + any organization cuts. After Taxes doesn't seem that much.

Late 20's/early 30's is when most people settle down.

Chinese coaches believe age slows reaction speed making players less competitive as they get older. Also think this was mentioned in the F2P documentary but forgot who said it.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> I love watching Dota2.
> 
> I find it very confusing to actually play.
> 
> Is there anywhere i can go to get very noob friendly help with this?


http://www.reddit.com/r/learndota2

http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=123364976


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Because if you're not the best, you're better off getting a real job?
> 
> The prize pool is split 5 way + any organization cuts. After Taxes doesn't seem that much.
> 
> Late 20's/early 30's is when most people settle down.
> 
> Chinese coaches believe age slows reaction speed making players less competitive as they get older. Also think this was mentioned in the F2P documentary but forgot who said it.


Dota 2 especially this Ti4 shows you don't need reaction time to win.


----------



## Masked

asdfasdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Because if you're not the best, you're better off getting a real job?
> 
> Late 20's/early 30's is when most people settle down.
> 
> Chinese coaches believe age slows reaction speed making players less competitive as they get older. Also think this was mentioned in the F2P documentary but forgot who said it.


I don't agree with the age theory. Never have.

Dota is a game of memorization and utilizing that memorization -- Does reaction time have something to do with that? Sure but, nothing a macro can't solve.

I used to catch 100+ mph pucks, daily...I've seen guys in their 30's train that reaction speed, back - Just takes longer.

Do older guys lose their competitive edge? Eh, not really...But, there's some truth to that I guess...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dota 2 especially this Ti4 shows you don't need reaction time to win.


There were tons of examples during TI4 (more so in group stages) where reaction speed was key.

Lion getting hexes off before the enemy can respond. Strategy is important but you need to execute.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> asdfasdf
> I don't agree with the age theory. Never have.
> 
> Dota is a game of memorization and utilizing that memorization -- Does reaction time have something to do with that? Sure but, nothing a macro can't solve.
> 
> I used to catch 100+ mph pucks, daily...I've seen guys in their 30's train that reaction speed, back - Just takes longer.
> 
> Do older guys lose their competitive edge? Eh, not really...But, there's some truth to that I guess...


Been scientifically proven that our reaction speed goes down as we age. Being active stalls the degradation so comparing sports vs esports athletes is like comparing apples to oranges (average hockey player will be in better shape than the average Dota player).

I don't think advanced macros are allowed in competitions.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Last call for player cards before I dump them for offerings!
> 
> Need to clear up some inventory space.


Volvo no longer taking offerings... I have some cards to dump too...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is this the dark side of pro gaming ? Early retiring age?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Yes alot of pro's retire rather early compared to real sports


Average career for Professional Atheletic sports is about 3 years too...


----------



## Ramzinho

Guys if you have spare cards of these throw them my way
Xiang: Arrow
Yao: LGD
DD: LGD
DDC: LGD
Illidan: VP


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Lol i will definitely be "that guy" who picks techies. 3K MMR here I come.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is it me or techies really easy to counter?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it me or techies really easy to counter?


rkik is easy to counter but still wrek in 2k mmr, because of dumb people.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> I love watching Dota2.
> 
> I find it very confusing to actually play.
> 
> Is there anywhere i can go to get very noob friendly help with this?


Watch lots of streams, really. Gotta learn the game mechanics then learn the heroes and learn what they do, know what to expect. Then you gotta know how they're gonna be played. Then you gotta learn items and what counters what, etc. Lot of stuff. Just gotta do your research or just dive in and get shredded til you pick up on it.

Game has an extreme learning curve with very little in the way of forgiveness on top of a toxic community.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Their strategy never changed. It was predictable and boring. They simply can just do the hard push early with the right heroes and there's nothing anyone can do to stop it, other than ban all those heroes in a line up.


OK. We get it. You don't like Newbee.

Saying all they can do is push lanes and that's why they win, is like saying that all Floyd Mayweather can do is land more punches / dodge more punches than the other guy and thats why he wins.

Pushing and winning lanes *IS* Dota. For 5 mill, I'd do the same and I don't see why the other teams can't stop them. Since they can't stop them, they lose. Deservedly so. It's no less cheese than Fountain Hooks or Admiral Bulldogs rat dota strat from the last TI.

I was also surprised by how many Venomancer picks there were this TI.

I was also surprised by how much Morphling got absolutely stomped this TI too.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> OK. We get it. You don't like Newbee.
> 
> Saying all they can do is push lanes and that's why they win, is like saying that all Floyd Mayweather can do is land more punches / dodge more punches than the other guy and thats why he wins.
> 
> Pushing and winning lanes *IS* Dota. For 5 mill, I'd do the same and I don't see why the other teams can't stop them. Since they can't stop them, they lose. Deservedly so. It's no less cheese than Fountain Hooks or Admiral Bulldogs rat dota strat from the last TI.


The only way to stop them is to adopt the same mentality. Certain heroes don't exist in this game yet to stop counter pushes (read: pitlord). If you recall, I did say to do what works for them because it's a lot of money. I also said that's why EG gets so much love, because they try new stuff and not just methodical doto. They think outside the box and sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't *shrug*

Overall, at least I feel like I watched an entertaining match (when viewing an EG game), which is what, quite frankly, this industry needs. No one wants to watch boring and predictable in anything that entertains them.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> The only way to stop them is to adopt the same mentality. Certain heroes don't exist in this game yet to stop counter pushes (read: pitlord). If you recall, I did say to do what works for them because it's a lot of money. I also said that's why EG gets so much love, because they try new stuff and not just methodical doto. They think outside the box and sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't *shrug*
> 
> Overall, at least I feel like I watched an entertaining match (when viewing an EG game), which is what, quite frankly, this industry needs. No one wants to watch boring and predictable in anything that entertains them.


So much this. I could care less about the teams goal to make 5M. I want to watch good Dota.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> OK. We get it. You don't like Newbee.
> 
> Saying all they can do is push lanes and that's why they win, is like saying that all Floyd Mayweather can do is land more punches / dodge more punches than the other guy and thats why he wins.


QFT.

Why do people say that? Everytime I hear that I just laugh. lol


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> QFT.
> 
> Why do people say that? Everytime I hear that I just laugh. lol


See my response

~fin


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it me or techies really easy to counter?


Techies is that kind of hero that works like this:

-Techies in your team: Enemy players never walk in mines and always have gems/sentry wards at the right time to destroy the mines.
-Techies in enemy team: your whole team never buys sentry wards/gems, everyone constantly dies from running into mines.

It's the most frustrating hero to play against and also to have in your team.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> asdfasdf
> I don't agree with the age theory. Never have.
> 
> Dota is a game of memorization and utilizing that memorization -- Does reaction time have something to do with that? Sure but, nothing a macro can't solve.
> 
> I used to catch 100+ mph pucks, daily...I've seen guys in their 30's train that reaction speed, back - Just takes longer.
> 
> Do older guys lose their competitive edge? Eh, not really...But, there's some truth to that I guess...


We have seen time and time again in this Ti that all skywrath players seem to be capable of silencing all the tide and ES and everybody after they blink but before they ult.

In Ti3, Dendi stole Aegis twice in the same game (not series, a single game). S4 as puck phase-shifted a stun from alchemist who had an invis rune while charging the stun (S4 had about 0.1 - 0.3 second to react, input lag *excluded*).

To be honest, I don't see guys in their late 30's doing things like this. I'm not saying that they just can't no matter how hard they train, but I'd imagine the amount of effort needed to achieve the same result to be quite different.

I do agree that the strategies being used in the big picture of your game matters the most, but the reflexes and the decisions you make(which skill to use, where to run/chase, etc) will govern the outcome of most 4v4 and 5v5 chaotic fights, which is the major element of momentum gain/loss.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> We have seen time and time again in this Ti that all skywrath players seem to be capable of silencing all the tide and ES and everybody after they blink but before they ult.
> 
> In Ti3, Dendi stole Aegis twice in the same game (not series, a single game). S4 as puck phase-shifted a stun from alchemist who had an invis rune while charging the stun (S4 had about 0.1 - 0.3 second to react, input lag *excluded*).
> 
> To be honest, I don't see guys in their late 30's doing things like this. I'm not saying that they just can't no matter how hard they train, but I'd imagine the amount of effort needed to achieve the same result to be quite different.
> 
> I do agree that the strategies being used in the big picture of your game matters the most, but the reflexes and the decisions you make(which skill to use, where to run/chase, etc) will govern the outcome of most 4v4 and 5v5 chaotic fights, which is the major element of momentum gain/loss.


It's true but the meta has changed. There is no more Dendi Ultrakill because that's how the game works now. If anything now it's more how you play as a team more then ever.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it me or techies really easy to counter?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> Techies is that kind of hero that works like this:
> 
> -Techies in your team: Enemy players never walk in mines and always have gems/sentry wards at the right time to destroy the mines.
> -Techies in enemy team: your whole team never buys sentry wards/gems, everyone constantly dies from running into mines.
> 
> It's the most frustrating hero to play against and also to have in your team.


yeah this is how it happens though I think the sentry wards not giving any actual vision is a slight indirect buff to techies, personally I hate the hero, almost always feel like your playing 4v5 when you play with him, pretty sure I had less than 10 plays with him in dota 1 (and seriously I dont think I've caught up to my dota 1 plays in dota 2 yet)


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yeah this is how it happens though I think the sentry wards not giving any actual vision is a slight indirect buff to techies, personally I hate the hero, almost always feel like your playing 4v5 when you play with him, pretty sure I had less than 10 plays with him in dota 1 (and seriously I dont think I've caught up to my dota 1 plays in dota 2 yet)


yea, i always wished they would never port techies to dota2. Every dota1 game i ever played with techies in it was just terrible. But now i don't really care because i almost never play dota2 anymore (i still watch a lot of competitive games though).


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> We have seen time and time again in this Ti that all skywrath players seem to be capable of silencing all the tide and ES and everybody after they blink but before they ult.
> 
> In Ti3, Dendi stole Aegis twice in the same game (not series, a single game). S4 as puck phase-shifted a stun from alchemist who had an invis rune while charging the stun (S4 had about 0.1 - 0.3 second to react, input lag *excluded*).
> 
> To be honest, I don't see guys in their late 30's doing things like this. I'm not saying that they just can't no matter how hard they train, but I'd imagine the amount of effort needed to achieve the same result to be quite different.
> 
> I do agree that the strategies being used in the big picture of your game matters the most, but the reflexes and the decisions you make(which skill to use, where to run/chase, etc) will govern the outcome of most 4v4 and 5v5 chaotic fights, which is the major element of momentum gain/loss.


None of that is reflexes. DOTA2 is a game of root memorization...It's not even difficult memorization but, the small details make the game...

For example, if I'm against a DP/ES with a Silencer, I know that I'm going to take a Crypt but, I can avoid the stun if I last word ES then drop a curse, do I risk getting Silenced or not? -- When my team comes to engage, it's a quick Global and then it's GG.

Or if I'm a Pudge with a blink -- if they're all melee pushing a tower, blink into the woods and hook...That's common sense...Not reflexes.

That's knowing your hero and who you're against. That's actually planning and follow-through -- Reflexes are the least of that entire scenario.

I saw MANY people in the tournament just not knowledgeable about the heroes they chose. - I saw major mistakes, mistimed abilities...Lack of knowledge about those abilities...In fact, even with Navi, they missed a ton of LH's because they didn't know their hero's damage.

In fact, we saw teams that were only comfortable with the last meta, get demolished by players that actually knew the new meta//their heroes.

Dota 2 is a game where reflexes matter, sure but, knowledge is power in this game...And that knowledge is vastly more important...

Range was also something I saw a lot of errors with in this tournament...There were only a few teams that knew their abilities range/items range etc...

What's the point of having the fastest reflexes in the universe if I can't stun a Silencer because I don't know the range on Sven's stun?

I'd take a 40 year old dude that knew the game/hero abilities/range/time etc long before I'd take a 20 y/o kid just because he's "faster", 24/7/365...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It's true but the meta has changed. There is no more Dendi Ultrakill because that's how the game works now. If anything now it's more how you play as a team more then ever.


Yes.

I basically put the team play thing under the category of "big picture strategies", because that's essentially what it is. You have a plan, and all 5 of you are going to work as a team and make things in the game work as planned. Personal reflexes and respond time have very minor impact in this.

Like I was saying though, reflexes still govern a pretty large portion of the outcome of big, long and chaotic teamfights, or when playing heros that are micro intensive such as meepo, tinker, or just general blink / leap / BKB reactions, etc.

To be honest, I feel like the reason why this Ti ended the way it did was because the Chinese has adapted to a better new meta. It's fine for Navi(teamfight) and alliance(split push / rat) to stick to old plans and whatnot, but those plans do not include a "how to deal with new meta" entry yet because they rarely get to practice with asian teams, and that in my opinion is why they failed to climb the ladder this time around. Alliance had "half" of such an entry, aka bulldog new prophet, but it obviously won't go through in captains mode.

Once the europe teams finish replay analysis and understand more about this new playstyle and solutions to such style, we might see comebacks from these traditional strong teams, probably even beating these "new meta" teams with they signature playstyle, but with different adjustments in actual gameplay execution. Then again Western and Eastern teams rarely clash, so it's impossible to predict what's gonna happen in the future.

EF was right too, comparing to aging of respond time, I think players thinking beyond their gaming career is a bigger reason of why they quit. The scene is so full of teenagers and younger adults that people in their 30's just need to think of a way to get out and just live a normal life, with a stable income, etc.

I mean if you have been the best of the best for years, by all means stay in the scene until you are really losing it. After all there are big prize pools involved. However, there can only be so many players at the top, 98% of the pro players will need a backup plan to fall back on.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> None of that is reflexes. DOTA2 is a game of root memorization...It's not even difficult memorization but, the small details make the game...


errr....no. (also, later in the post you "partially" acknowledged the usefulness of having good reflexes in dota?)
Quote:


> For example, if I'm against a DP/ES with a Silencer, I know that I'm going to take a Crypt but, I can avoid the stun if I last word ES then drop a curse, do I risk getting Silenced or not? -- When my team comes to engage, it's a quick Global and then it's GG.


global silence is imo one of the top 5 hardest spells to land well in the game. But you are right, its not about reflex.
Quote:


> Or if I'm a Pudge with a blink -- if they're all melee pushing a tower, blink into the woods and hook...That's common sense...Not reflexes.


hooking requires prediction. *Hook-dodging* (only talking about possible situattions here) requires extremely fast reflexes if you did not know about pudge being near in the first place. Same as dodging anything that can be dodged with any skills, really.
Quote:


> That's knowing your hero and who you're against. That's actually planning and follow-through -- Reflexes are the least of that entire scenario.


knowing what you can do is not the same as actually doing it in that split second. Good respond time is definitely involved. Using the S4 puck and havost alchemist again as example. Everybody knows you can dodge the shadow-blade-charging stun with phase-shift, but can people safely execute this "plan" even half of the time?

Quote:


> I saw MANY people in the tournament just not knowledgeable about the heroes they chose. - I saw major mistakes, mistimed abilities...Lack of knowledge about those abilities...In fact, even with Navi, they missed a ton of LH's because they didn't know their hero's damage.


mistakes are mistakes. They might or might not relate to game knowledge. Something like shadow demon disruption and mirana arrow timing, however, is something you could potentially blame on reflexes. The farther away the mirana is, the more reflexes are related to the situation, not the reflexes of your hands, but your mainly brain. And you definitely cannot blame missing LHs on lack of game knowledge...I mean....is the determination of length of the red bar on top of creep's head a part of game knowledge?
Quote:


> In fact, we saw teams that were only comfortable with the last meta, get demolished by players that actually knew the new meta//their heroes.
> 
> Dota 2 is a game where reflexes matter, sure but, knowledge is power in this game...And that knowledge is vastly more important...
> 
> Range was also something I saw a lot of errors with in this tournament...There were only a few teams that knew their abilities range/items range etc...
> 
> What's the point of having the fastest reflexes in the universe if I can't stun a Silencer because I don't know the range on Sven's stun?
> 
> I'd take a 40 year old dude that knew the game/hero abilities/range/time etc long before I'd take a 20 y/o kid just because he's "faster", 24/7/365...


The more I read (and re-read) about your post, the more I feel like by "game knowledge", you actually meant "game mechanics". Strategy is different from that. I totally agree that solid game planning of chinese teams that suit the current meta has earned the Chinese many seats at the main event, but we were only talking about strategies / game plans and reflexes, careless mistakes made by players and is irrelevant and therefore should be kept as a constant within the comparison.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> errr....no. (also, later in the post you "partially" acknowledged the usefulness of having good reflexes in dota?)
> global silence is imo one of the top 5 hardest spells to land well in the game. But you are right, its not about reflex.
> hooking requires prediction. *Hook-dodging* (only talking about possible situattions here) requires extremely fast reflexes if you did not know about pudge being near in the first place. Same as dodging anything that can be dodged with any skills, really.
> knowing what you can do is not the same as actually doing it in that split second. Good respond time is definitely involved. Using the S4 puck and havost alchemist again as example. Everybody knows you can dodge the shadow-blade-charging stun with phase-shift, but can people safely execute this "plan" even half of the time?
> mistakes are mistakes. They might or might not relate to game knowledge. Something like shadow demon disruption and mirana arrow timing, however, is something you could potentially blame on reflexes. The farther away the mirana is, the more reflexes are related to the situation, not the reflexes of your hands, but your mainly brain. And you definitely cannot blame missing LHs on lack of game knowledge...I mean....is the determination of length of the red bar on top of creep's head a part of game knowledge?
> The more I read (and re-read) about your post, the more I feel like by "game knowledge", you actually meant "game mechanics". Strategy is different from that. I totally agree that solid game planning of chinese teams that suit the current meta has earned the Chinese many seats at the main event, but we were only talking about strategies / game plans and reflexes, careless mistakes made by players and is irrelevant and therefore should be kept as a constant within the comparison.


You realize that you're moving a mouse and clicking, right?

You're not dodging anything, you're clicking a mouse.

99% of DOTA would/could do well with an actual gaming mouse...Which, they don't currently have...Maybe even a Naga/Hex with buttons on the side, there goes the reaction argument, entirely.

My point is that knowledge, in each of these scenarios could be used over reflexes.

The entire idea of pudding pudge off in the woods is so that the other team doesn't see you. Same for a CM in the woods...Same for a Timber in the woods...

MOST of the mistakes during the international weren't because of reflexes, they were because that team was simply ill-prepared.

I can blame missing LH's on lack of game knowledge -- How many HP does the creep have? When is your 50+17 CM dmg attack going to LH and kill the creep? -- Really? You blame that on reflexes? Really? I guarantee you 90% of this thread doesn't know how many HP the creep have before the pre//post breakdown barracks. Without looking it up, do you know? I do -- Because that knowledge gets me more LH's by knowing than it does by "guessing". More gold than my reflexes would.

Do reflexes matter? Again I never said they didn't but, game knowledge or what you call "mechanics" go significantly further in this game than reflexes do...

I disagree strongly that most of this game is reflex based because, I guarantee you if more people actually gave a crap and memorized half of this crap, the trenches would gain 2000 MMR in a day.

Things like dispersing when lich is there so you don't get nailed by his Ulti...Staying away from the creep so you don't get bounced...Staying OOR from Batrider so you don't get dragged...Actually gusting on Drow...

If half the community actually USED their heroes like they should, we wouldn't have the trenches anymore...

Same goes for the international -- Most of those mistakes were knowledge/mechanically based...Not lack of reflexes or "skill" but, purely a lack of knowledge.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You realize that you're moving a mouse and clicking, right?
> 
> You're not dodging anything, you're clicking a mouse.
> 
> 99% of DOTA would/could do well with an actual gaming mouse...Which, they don't currently have...Maybe even a Naga/Hex with buttons on the side, there goes the reaction argument, entirely.
> 
> My point is that knowledge, in each of these scenarios could be used over reflexes.
> 
> The entire idea of pudding pudge off in the woods is so that the other team doesn't see you. Same for a CM in the woods...Same for a Timber in the woods...
> 
> MOST of the mistakes during the international weren't because of reflexes, they were because that team was simply ill-prepared.
> 
> I can blame missing LH's on lack of game knowledge -- How many HP does the creep have? When is your 50+17 CM dmg attack going to LH and kill the creep? -- Really? You blame that on reflexes? Really? I guarantee you 90% of this thread doesn't know how many HP the creep have before the pre//post breakdown barracks. Without looking it up, do you know? I do -- Because that knowledge gets me more LH's by knowing than it does by "guessing". More gold than my reflexes would.
> 
> Do reflexes matter? Again I never said they didn't but, game knowledge or what you call "mechanics" go significantly further in this game than reflexes do...
> 
> I disagree strongly that most of this game is reflex based because, I guarantee you if more people actually gave a crap and memorized half of this crap, the trenches would gain 2000 MMR in a day.
> 
> Things like dispersing when lich is there so you don't get nailed by his Ulti...Staying away from the creep so you don't get bounced...Staying OOR from Batrider so you don't get dragged...Actually gusting on Drow...
> 
> If half the community actually USED their heroes like they should, we wouldn't have the trenches anymore...
> 
> Same goes for the international -- Most of those mistakes were knowledge/mechanically based...Not lack of reflexes or "skill" but, purely a lack of knowledge.


lol, a gaming mouse being better than a normal mouse is probably 90% in your head and maybe 10% actually better because of more accurate sensors (70% of those numbers are guesses). Same as with mouse acc, if you played all your life shooters with mouse acc on than you can be just as good as those without mouse acc because your brain adapted to it.

What i agree though is that knowledge can make it a lot easier to react faster. Pro players probably keep their finger ready on the BKB button when they know they are probably going to get stunned (when they move into a position where they might be initiated uppon).
While i never did that and because of that my reaction is always slower than that of the pro who keeps his finger readyn even if i would have trained my reflexes.

But in the end we can only conclude if pro gaming is viable at higher ages when we see people actually trying it and see what results they get.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> lol, a gaming mouse being better than a normal mouse is probably 90% in your head and maybe 10% actually better because of more accurate sensors (70% of those numbers are guesses). Same as with mouse acc, if you played all your life shooters with mouse acc on than you can be just as good as those without mouse acc because your brain adapted to it.
> 
> What i agree though is that knowledge can make it a lot easier to react faster. Pro players probably keep their finger ready on the BKB button when they know they are probably going to get stunned (when they move into a position where they might be initiated uppon).
> While i never did that and because of that my reaction is always slower than that of the pro who keeps his finger readyn even if i would have trained my reflexes.
> 
> But in the end we can only conclude if pro gaming is viable at higher ages when we see people actually trying it and see what results they get.


Actually the DPI/Click speed is substantially faster in a gaming mouse than a standard dell/hp etc...That's not 90% in your head -- That's pretty much a fact.

I'm also not like rallying for "older" people to play DOTA, I could care less but, this presumption that reflexes are 90% of the game is just crap...


----------



## gonX

I think the point comes out to that Dota is a game of anticipation, not so much of reflexes. Anticipating that ES will come in and do a 5-man Echo Slam is one thing.
Likewise, using smoke is an indication of anticipating that the enemy will have wards where you'll be walking.

Anticipating stuff in Dota is much more relevant than having good reflexes, or knowing exactly what a skill does. Although it doesn't hurt to know the other things


----------



## evilferret

I think you have mechanics wrong.

Reaction speed (reflexes) is a mechanical skill. Dodging and landing skill shots are all mechanical skills.

I believe you need both game theory and mechanical skills to play competitively in eSports.

Sure we need less mechanical skills than SC2 but with 2 teams, if game theory is even the team with better mechanical skills should win.

I thought we were talking about Pros. How did we start talking about every old person?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think you have mechanics wrong.
> 
> Reflexes are part of mechanical skill. Dodging and landing skill shots are all mechanical skills.
> 
> I believe you need both game theory and mechanical skills to play competitively in eSports.
> 
> Sure we need less mechanical skills than SC2 but with 2 teams, if game theory is even the team with better mechanical skills should win.


Which is why I said knowledge. Harris coined mechanics.

I believe that knowledge has more to do with winning a game overall, than reflexes do.

I do agree that the mechanically inclined team might have an edge but, what if the other team has the stronger heroes?

If I know Mirana is on the other team, I'm watching the quarter top of my screen like an eagle...And I'm ALWAYS standing near a creep so that I can maneuver behind it if I have to.

Also Mirana/Pudge are all about anticipated aiming...That's not reflexes that's just good strategy.

Again, I do agree 100% that reflexes are a part of DOTA in fact, they're a big part of DOTA but, 90%+ of the mistakes made this International and in the last one were knowledge/strategy based, not reflex based...

In most of VG's losses to Newbee in fact, games 1/2 most of those deaths are caused PURELY by a lack of "knowledge" -- The damage output from the other team far exceeded their ability to survive...Personally, I felt that was rather common sense but, apparently it's not.

Again, I don't disagree that reflexes play a big part in eSports, particularly CSS but, IMO, overall knowledge in DOTA plays a much bigger role in the big picture than a 0.2 response time, does.


----------



## evilferret

How about Hook/Arrow dodging?

Also I said if game theory was even. One team wouldn't have stronger heroes in that case.

See personally, I didn't see a problem with VG's play style.

They gambled on a push strat and it's one of those strats you either snowball or lose horrendously.

If Newbee was 0.5 sec slower (reaction speed) I think VG could have won (less so if VG was 0.5 secs faster since I felt the game was won on Newbee's reactions).


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> How about Hook/Arrow dodging?
> 
> Also I said if game theory was even. One team wouldn't have stronger heroes in that case.
> 
> See personally, I didn't see a problem with VG's play style.
> 
> They gambled on a push strat and it's one of those strats you either snowball or lose horrendously.
> 
> If Newbee was 0.5 sec slower (reaction speed) I think VG could have won (less so if VG was 0.5 secs faster since I felt the game was won on Newbee's reactions).


Hook/Arrow dodging can really only be done if you're strategically placed and possibly warded, anyway...

If ES gains a level on Enchantress, what's to stop him from facerolling with a FR and rolling out to safety? -- That's not reaction time, that's a strategic attack.

I didn't say VG's play style was bad, I said that a lot of the errors were knoweldge-based not reaction based. -- For example, 2 of the LS deaths in game 1 of the finals...Completely unnecessary had the LS been more strategic. -- Those were only "reaction based" because he put himself into a position to have to react.

I also think NewBee could've been 1-2s slower and still won because VG just wasn't playing smart...

Again am I saying reaction doesn't matter? No -- But, your knowledge of the game and how each hero is played contributes significantly for your need to react or not to.

If I'm playing an SB, I ward more so I can SEE when he's coming...Or a Mirana or a Pudge -- I look for a hook or an arrow...I'm more aware...The more aware I am, the less I have to react to because I'm playing smarter than my opponent.

It's just like people who pick Riki thinking they're going to troll the other team -- Sentry wards...Dust...HELLLOOOOOOOo.


----------



## jojoenglish85

i loved watching the finals but didn't really enjoy it the way i enjoyed the rest of the tournment, there was some very good eye opening things that were happening that has made me more the wiser.
Im on right now if anyone wants to play.


----------



## HarrisLam

I'm starting to get a little upset for your twisting on my words. Please go back and read my posts at least once more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You realize that you're moving a mouse and clicking, right?
> 
> You're not dodging anything, you're clicking a mouse.
> 
> 99% of DOTA would/could do well with an actual gaming mouse...Which, they don't currently have...Maybe even a Naga/Hex with buttons on the side, *there goes the reaction argument, entirely.*


lol...
Quote:


> I can blame missing LH's on lack of game knowledge -- How many HP does the creep have? When is your 50+17 CM dmg attack going to LH and kill the creep? -- Really? *You blame that on reflexes?* Really? I guarantee you 90% of this thread doesn't know how many HP the creep have before the pre//post breakdown barracks. Without looking it up, do you know? I do -- Because that knowledge gets me more LH's by knowing than it does by "guessing". More gold than my reflexes would.


First of all, reading your damage number and the proportion of the remaining red bar of a creep REALLY isn't a game knowledge....seriously. And second, I did say that you can't blame lack of knowledge on last hitting, what I did NOT say is the bolded part above. If you must, blame carelessness for it.
Quote:


> Do reflexes matter? Again I never said they didn't but, game knowledge or what you call "mechanics" go significantly further in this game than reflexes do...
> 
> I disagree strongly that *most of this game* is reflex based because, I guarantee you if more people actually gave a crap and memorized half of this crap, the trenches would gain 2000 MMR in a day.


You are underestimating the mechanics that the players know, and overestimating the power of game knowledge in pub games. Game knowledge does matter a lot in pro games, but to be honest, I believe most of the pro players are in the 90% - 98% region already...

Again, the bolded is something I did NOT say. I apologize if that statement wasn't directed at me, but I doubt it simply due to the fact that I was the only one currently saying that reflexes matter quite a bit. What I've been saying repeatedly, again and again, is that the game in the big picture is indeed decided by the game plans and strategies, but reflexes can govern the outcome of big and chaotic teamfights (keyword : big + chaotic).
Quote:


> Things like dispersing when lich is there so you don't get nailed by his Ulti...Staying away from the creep so you don't get bounced...Staying OOR from Batrider so you don't get dragged...Actually gusting on Drow...
> 
> If half the community actually USED their heroes like they should, we wouldn't have the trenches anymore...
> 
> Same goes for the international -- Most of those mistakes were knowledge/mechanically based...Not lack of reflexes or "skill" but, purely a lack of knowledge.


You've seen players not spliting when lich ults? God..... I want some enemies like that.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Hook/Arrow dodging can really only be done if you're strategically placed and possibly warded, anyway...


as long as you are not right next to the pile of trees where pudge is directly behind, let's say you are 1 inch on screen from the trees, its possible for you to dodge it.
Quote:


> I didn't say VG's play style was bad, I said that a lot of the errors were knoweldge-based not reaction based. -- For example, 2 of the LS deaths in game 1 of the finals...Completely unnecessary had the LS been more strategic. -- Those were only "reaction based" because he put himself into a position to have to react.
> 
> I also think NewBee could've been 1-2s slower and still won because VG just wasn't playing smart...


Are you thinking we are having the comparison based on the grand finals? Because we are not....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

To me player skill come in when you are defending a base when you are behind in gold and xp. frankly most of the pushes happened to easy that made no difference because by playing a good 10 min game you could make mistakes after while you are pushing as 5.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm starting to get a little upset for your twisting on my words. Please go back and read my posts at least once more.
> 
> lol...
> First of all, reading your damage number and the proportion of the remaining red bar of a creep REALLY isn't a game knowledge....seriously. And second, I did say that you can't blame lack of knowledge on last hitting, what I did NOT say is the bolded part above. If you must, blame carelessness for it.
> You are underestimating the mechanics that the players know, and overestimating the power of game knowledge in pub games. Game knowledge does matter a lot in pro games, but to be honest, I believe most of the pro players are in the 90% - 98% region already...
> 
> Again, the bolded is something I did NOT say. I apologize if that statement wasn't directed at me, but I doubt it simply due to the fact that I was the only one currently saying that reflexes matter quite a bit. What I've been saying repeatedly, again and again, is that the game in the big picture is indeed decided by the game plans and strategies, but reflexes can govern the outcome of big and chaotic teamfights (keyword : big + chaotic).
> You've seen players not spliting when lich ults? God..... I want some enemies like that.....


I'm not twisting. I'm making a general comment and providing an "example" -- That example is not the rule nor is it the exception that some of you seem to be taking it as.

My mouse/reaction example -- an 8000+ DPI mouse with buttons on the side, eliminates the need for an off-hand QWER//ZXCV etc...Now everything is primary hand-rooted...(You don't have to think as hard) An 8000DPI mouse also means I only have to move my wrist half the distance that you do...12000 dpi mouse, 1/3...

My "you blame that on reflexes" comment is what most people actually blame it on...But, it's really not...Knowing how much health the creep actually has and how much damage you do, is actually a pretty big deal in the early game...Especially if you're being harassed...It's not like it changes every 20 minutes...It's genuinely not a difficult number to memorize.

Could I be underestimating what the pros know? Sure...Maybe a bit...But, most of the errors we witnessed in the international were mostly poor preparation because they were relying on the previous meta. - At least that's what it felt like.

My "I disagree strongly" that you so bolded was not directly aimed at you. It's a generalized statement aimed at the majority of DOTA and it's true...If people warded, if people didn't over-extend, if people didn't put themselves in a position to need that quick reaction, most of these guys, Pros or Pugs, would be doing significantly better.

If I don't put myself in a HORRIBLE position that requires a hook dodge or an arrow dodge than I don't need that instantaneous reaction speed.

My LS example? He wouldn't have had to react THAT FAST if he hadn't put himself in a bad position in the first place.

Reflexes can absolutely govern how teamfights go...An Omni that ulti's at just the right moment or a well placed CM blink/storm -- Sure...Okay...

And yes, nobody in the 2000's splits for lich...I actually smacked myself in the face last week doing an IRL facepalm...It was tragic.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm not twisting. I'm making a general comment and providing an "example" -- That example is not the rule nor is it the exception that some of you seem to be taking it as.
> 
> My mouse/reaction example -- an 8000+ DPI mouse with buttons on the side, eliminates the need for an off-hand QWER//ZXCV etc...Now everything is primary hand-rooted...(You don't have to think as hard) An 8000DPI mouse also means I only have to move my wrist half the distance that you do...12000 dpi mouse, 1/3...
> 
> My "you blame that on reflexes" comment is what most people actually blame it on...But, it's really not...Knowing how much health the creep actually has and how much damage you do, is actually a pretty big deal in the early game...Especially if you're being harassed...It's not like it changes every 20 minutes...It's genuinely not a difficult number to memorize.
> 
> Could I be underestimating what the pros know? Sure...Maybe a bit...But, most of the errors we witnessed in the international were mostly poor preparation because they were relying on the previous meta. - At least that's what it felt like.
> 
> My "I disagree strongly" that you so bolded was not directly aimed at you. It's a generalized statement aimed at the majority of DOTA and it's true...If people warded, if people didn't over-extend, if people didn't put themselves in a position to need that quick reaction, most of these guys, Pros or Pugs, would be doing significantly better.
> 
> If I don't put myself in a HORRIBLE position that requires a hook dodge or an arrow dodge than I don't need that instantaneous reaction speed.
> 
> My LS example? He wouldn't have had to react THAT FAST if he hadn't put himself in a bad position in the first place.
> 
> Reflexes can absolutely govern how teamfights go...An Omni that ulti's at just the right moment or a well placed CM blink/storm -- Sure...Okay...
> 
> And yes, nobody in the 2000's splits for lich...I actually smacked myself in the face last week doing an IRL facepalm...It was tragic.


I have ~ 1600 of dota and i only use mouse to play. I rarely use qwer. I use Arrow keys to have superior camera movement. For me having good camera is much better then having faster reaction.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> as long as you are not right next to the pile of trees where pudge is directly behind, let's say you are 1 inch on screen from the trees, its possible for you to dodge it.
> Are you thinking we are having the comparison based on the grand finals? Because we are not....


Since you added this after my post, I'll address this.

Yes but, you're aware Pudge is missing on the map, if you've warded. So you're alert to the fact that a hook is coming. - If you're playing intelligently.

Same goes for Timber or a CM with a blink -- You're aware they can enter the fight at any time and impact that team-fight so, you're prepared.

I was making my comparison on that match in a discussion in with EF, errors that are clearly seen in the replay...

I understand we're speaking about DOTA in general but, if a Pro has a strategic issue and underestimates his opponent, it's safe to assume that most of DOTA, will as well.

Again, does reaction matter in DOTA? Sure...Of course it does but, is it the key component to winning a game? In my opinion, it's not.

If you've prepared strategically for that teamfight, if you've warded and played a sound game, when that teamfight comes, you should have the upper hand.

There are really too many hero combinations to sit here and have a factual discussion -- That's why I've said in my opinion and my statements are just that; opinion...In my opinion, reaction time matters but, it's not the key to a good game of Dota...Strategy is...Which is why I enjoyed watching Dendi so much, he changed the face of the game by doing something outside of the box -- It threw the strategy for a loop! -- This tournament we didn't have that...We had strategic errors that led to losses...Not reaction times.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Anyone realize that the chick doing most of the annoying hosting wore the same pants and shoes the entire main event.


----------



## 13321G4

toxsick playing with moonmeander... interesting...~


----------



## born2bwild

Hey guys... I want to join your Dota 2 club on steam. Can you add me?

ID: http://steamcommunity.com/id/born2bwild04


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> Hey guys... I want to join your Dota 2 club on steam. Can you add me?
> 
> ID: http://steamcommunity.com/id/born2bwild04


When I get home I will send you a friend invite and OCN guild invite. My steam name is Red Alert


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> Hey guys... I want to join your Dota 2 club on steam. Can you add me?
> 
> ID: http://steamcommunity.com/id/born2bwild04


Invite sent


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> When I get home I will send you a friend invite and OCN guild invite. My steam name is Red Alert


Can you send me one? http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198001235257/


----------



## evilferret

Forgot if it was game 2 or 3 of the finals but Brew being able to get Primal Split off sealed the game for Newbee. 0.5 secs later, VG might have been able to finish off Brew and take the teamfight.

If VG played "intelligently" they would have guaranteed a lost. They went for a Hail Mary and either you try again or GG out.

I don't think Newbee could have won with slower reactions.

Tox is stronk, not surprising he's matched up with Moon. I wonder if there was a flamefest.







Tox don't take no ****!

Edit:

Doc, do you have invite rights for the Steam group? I need to remember to bug Zulli to add more people.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Can you send me one? http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198001235257/


Yes.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Since you added this after my post, I'll address this.
> 
> Yes but, you're aware Pudge is missing on the map, if you've warded. So you're alert to the fact that a hook is coming. - If you're playing intelligently.
> 
> Same goes for Timber or a CM with a blink -- You're aware they can enter the fight at any time and impact that team-fight so, you're prepared.


Look, I understand what you are saying about anticipation, but see, I just thought of a really good example to demonstrate what I meant.

You know what's gonna happen, the guy even told you he's gonna do it. He just didn't tell you when. Do you think you can deliver?

to be honest I think this example is a bit too easy compared to dota, especially when you factor in input lag and stuff but....you get the idea


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Forgot if it was game 2 or 3 of the finals but Brew being able to get Primal Split off sealed the game for Newbee. 0.5 secs later, VG might have been able to finish off Brew and take the teamfight.
> 
> If VG played "intelligently" they would have guaranteed a lost. They went for a Hail Mary and either you try again or GG out.
> 
> I don't think Newbee could have won with slower reactions.
> 
> Tox is stronk, not surprising he's matched up with Moon. I wonder if there was a flamefest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tox don't take no ****!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Doc, do you have invite rights for the Steam group? I need to remember to bug Zulli to add more people.


True, that's fair.

Again, I'm not saying reaction isn't important for team sports, it absolutely is -- I just feel that in DOTA if you're prepared and not being stupid, more often than not, you will win.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Look, I understand what you are saying about anticipation, but see, I just thought of a really good example to demonstrate what I meant.
> 
> You know what's gonna happen, the guy even told you he's gonna do it. He just didn't tell you when. Do you think you can deliver?
> 
> to be honest I think this example is a bit too easy compared to dota, especially when you factor in input lag and stuff but....you get the idea


True, I do agree with your premise but, overall, I still feel that while reactions are important, they're not the end-all to winning a DOTA game.

If you've warded, dusted, if you're prepared, you've just rendered most of the other team useless because now you're able to use their strategy against them.

Is warding/dust the ultimate answer? Absolutely not...You have to be competent and react well to counter their actions...

I'm just saying that I don't believe reflexes to be the end-all to being good at DOTA because most heroes don't require that split second reaction. -- A fast reaction, absolutely...A lightning fast reaction? No.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Forgot if it was game 2 or 3 of the finals but Brew being able to get Primal Split off sealed the game for Newbee. 0.5 secs later, VG might have been able to finish off Brew and take the teamfight.
> 
> If VG played "intelligently" they would have guaranteed a lost. They went for a Hail Mary and either you try again or GG out.
> 
> I don't think Newbee could have won with slower reactions.
> 
> Tox is stronk, not surprising he's matched up with Moon. I wonder if there was a flamefest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tox don't take no ****!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Doc, do you have invite rights for the Steam group? I need to remember to bug Zulli to add more people.


yup I do and I sent him the invite


----------



## Ramzinho

i need to be added too.. you guys sometimes are not there for europeans who want to be added


----------



## redalert

https://twitter.com/masondota/status/491966194417930240

This one isnt a surprise


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://twitter.com/masondota/status/491966194417930240
> 
> This one isnt a surprise


Mason was not the play maker in EG. It was PPD draft, RTZ mid, Universe offlane. Also he never played much hard carry.


----------



## EPiiKK

They said themselves that they took mason in really fast when fear had to go for a break and he is the least experienced one.


----------



## Ramzinho

but that's sad. the guy played 6 month of comp dota and he is leaving? i guess he made enough money though









on the other hand? what is wrong with twitch dota... what happened to decent streamers. all i see now is bewbland streamers.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://twitter.com/masondota/status/491966194417930240
> 
> This one isnt a surprise


Why?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Why?


Fear is most likely going to comeback and I heard or read that Mason was going back to school after a few months in EG IIRC


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> but that's sad. the guy played 6 month of comp dota and he is leaving? i guess he made enough money though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand? what is wrong with twitch dota... what happened to decent streamers. all i see now is bewbland streamers.


6 months and third place in Ti? Not bad at all. Probably better than your typical lawyer even.

If he was any good in his grades and sports and all that, quitting might be the best of him.

Man, what's with all these carry players being the weakest link in these tier 1 teams.


----------



## connectwise

He can take a break but doesn't have to retire.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> 6 months and third place in Ti? Not bad at all. Probably better than your typical lawyer even.
> 
> If he was any good in his grades and sports and all that, quitting might be the best of him.
> 
> Man, what's with all these carry players being the weakest link in these tier 1 teams.


Watching Ti4 do you really thing games where won because of position 1? Ti4 was mostly about 3 4+5. 2 always had a place.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Watching Ti4 do you really thing games where won because of position 1? Ti4 was mostly about 3 4+5. 2 always had a place.


your comment is very strange.

I said carry players are being the weakest link in a lot of teams. And you said games were not won because of position 1 in Ti4.

Well then doesn't my observation match the Ti games very well? Where does the questioning part come in?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> your comment is very strange.
> 
> I said carry players are being the weakest link in a lot of teams. And you said games were not won because of position 1 in Ti4.
> 
> Well then doesn't my observation match the Ti games very well? Where does the questioning part come in?


What i am saying is Carries did not win Ti4 games. Carries are the strongest in the team and in many games they win games. If games are not won with Carries then they are the weakest link. Team dont just go for 1 core anymore. EG for example will crank it up to 4 and thats why they are the best team in late game.


----------



## HarrisLam

I was mainly referring to the players. Those players in those teams have not make much spectacular play, regardless of game plan (push / gank / ulti-deathball / carry-farming).

It's unsure whether Mason is actually bad or not due to his short career (so far), but he seemed to have little contribution to his team's wins. I don't want to comment on Loda's capabilities, but he did not perform in this Ti in particular and is quite obviously the worst performing core player in the team. Xbox.....just been doing Xbox things since day 1.

It's true that meta is shifting away from the traditional teamfights with carries holding the team-flag, but along with these changes, early-effective semi-carries have been picked according to plans and still, these players couldn't seem to make big impacts.


----------



## connectwise

RTZ just got a 18 min midas on an omni knight on his streaml.

LOL, time to rosh.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I said carry players are being the weakest link in a lot of teams. And you said games were not won because of position 1 in Ti4.
> 
> Well then doesn't my observation match the Ti games very well? Where does the questioning part come in?


I actually completely agree with Harris this. - Not the strange comment humdinger but, the carry players being weakest link.

In my last @10 games or so, I've pretty much been exclusively support -- But, I've been mixing it up, CM//Lich//Lion mostly -- I've found that the carries don't know what they're doing or how to really play that hero so, both of the supports end up essentially being the carries...Especially my last CM game -- Our PA had NO IDEA what he was doing...Worst PA I've ever played with and he was our captain...I ended up being asked to gear up to carry by the rest of the team (Already had a blink, was about to buy a mech) because our PA was just failsauce. -- We didn't win because I couldn't catch up and even with a BKB, when your PA has fed 10+, you're just getting trolled...

TLDR: I experience this frequently and it seems to be a growing trend, unfortunately.


----------



## connectwise

Obvie there's HUGE difference between pros and pubs, esp if they don't know what they're doing.


----------



## evilferret

Maybe skip the blink if your carry is doing bad. I'm not sure going "carry" when you almost had Mek was the right call.

Should have used the PA as bait.


----------



## connectwise

IMO, if you play captains, then try to get a grasp of the matchups, then always spam to become the captain. This way even if you fail, you at least learn from it, as well as know the mistake was yours. That feeling when that deadwood carry is responsible for loosing your game....
It's like...


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I actually completely agree with Harris this. - Not the strange comment humdinger but, the carry players being weakest link.
> 
> In my last @10 games or so, I've pretty much been exclusively support -- But, I've been mixing it up, CM//Lich//Lion mostly -- I've found that the carries don't know what they're doing or how to really play that hero so, both of the supports end up essentially being the carries...Especially my last CM game -- Our PA had NO IDEA what he was doing...Worst PA I've ever played with and he was our captain...I ended up being asked to gear up to carry by the rest of the team (Already had a blink, was about to buy a mech) because our PA was just failsauce. -- We didn't win because I couldn't catch up and even with a BKB, when your PA has fed 10+, you're just getting trolled...
> 
> TLDR: I experience this frequently and it seems to be a growing trend, unfortunately.


i also agree that carries who doesn't know what they are doing are probably the worst you can have.. i had a game where we had two cores went deso/butterfly/battlefury on riki and bounty hunters vs a 5 stun team .. i begged for bkb and i was called a noob.. anyway... you can't tell pubs what to do.. 90% of the time they wont listen


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> 6 months and third place in Ti? Not bad at all. Probably better than your typical lawyer even.
> 
> If he was any good in his grades and sports and all that, quitting might be the best of him.
> 
> Man, what's with all these carry players being the weakest link in these tier 1 teams.


Death Ball = Counter to Rat DOTA and Carries (prevents them from coming online)... if you are going up against DK's Burning or any other Chinese Carry player, must Death Ball because very unlikely you can out farm them.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> IMO, if you play captains, then try to get a grasp of the matchups, then always spam to become the captain. This way even if you fail, you at least learn from it, as well as know the mistake was yours. That feeling when that deadwood carry is responsible for loosing your game....
> It's like...


I miss deadwood SO very much. And predator...and puppet master and chipper.

EDIT: also harkons blade. why we no have harkons equiv in dota 2?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Death Ball = Counter to Rat DOTA and Carries (prevents them from coming online)... if you are going up against DK's Burning or any other Chinese Carry player, must Death Ball because very unlikely you can out farm them.


I call double edge sword on that one.

Deathball does not guarentee death on the other side. Deathball costs a pretty big amount of gold and exp. If you turn on deathball mode and you couldnt force a teamfight in 3-5 minutes AND you lose the next teamfight in a pretty convincing fashion, you have lost half of the game unless you get at least 2 towers from that deathball push.

Deathball style of play is quite unforgiving when compared to strats that were popular last patch.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> I miss deadwood SO very much. And predator...and puppet master and chipper.
> 
> EDIT: also harkons blade. why we no have harkons equiv in dota 2?


Eh harkoons, i want genjuro more. Tusk is kind of variation of deadwood though.


----------



## hollowtek

quick question: does anyone on this forum trade their dota items? im trying to get that ursa swift claw


----------



## redalert

Dota2lounge to trade items


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Obvie there's HUGE difference between pros and pubs, esp if they don't know what they're doing.


For a long time, the newer players wouldn't touch carries so, you just had a "decent" support or a decent push but, not a horrible carry...Now it's just bad...Especially since the international because now all of these newer players are trying to mimic the pros.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Maybe skip the blink if your carry is doing bad. I'm not sure going "carry" when you almost had Mek was the right call.
> 
> Should have used the PA as bait.


Agreed actually, in hindsight, I should have just asked someone else to, I had already planned on the BKB but, went Agh after I was asked to go that route...It was a short game so, there wasn't too much farm after the swap but, just one of those games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i also agree that carries who doesn't know what they are doing are probably the worst you can have.. i had a game where we had two cores went deso/butterfly/battlefury on riki and bounty hunters vs a 5 stun team .. i begged for bkb and i was called a noob.. anyway... you can't tell pubs what to do.. 90% of the time they wont listen


I hate people like that. Ignorance ruins games.


----------



## jellybeans69

Ignorance might ruin games, but sometimes i'm sick of people telling me to build differently i for example sometimes like manta/sny void







, try that and you'll get flamed pretty hard

Tbh masked which servers did you play on?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Ignorance might ruin games, but sometimes i'm sick of people telling me to build differently i for example sometimes like manta/sny void
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , try that and you'll get flamed pretty hard
> 
> Tbh masked which servers did you play on?


That's the ultimate irony of DOTA.

What most of you don't realize is regardless of what server you select, if there's a faster selection to be found on a different server, it auto-selects it and swaps you.

Which is why most NA individuals end up playing with SA individuals, or on SA IP's. Or vice-versa...You know how most of you hate Peruvians and Russians? -- North west routing table and South Central America routing table...

So what server you initially select is pretty irrelevant.

That being said -- I select NA only // English only -- "only" being the irony as I've explained above.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> That's the ultimate irony of DOTA.
> 
> What most of you don't realize is regardless of what server you select, if there's a faster selection to be found on a different server, it auto-selects it and swaps you.
> 
> Which is why most NA individuals end up playing with SA individuals, or on SA IP's. Or vice-versa...You know how most of you hate Peruvians and Russians? -- North west routing table and South Central America routing table...
> 
> So what server you initially select is pretty irrelevant.
> 
> That being said -- I select NA only // English only -- "only" being the irony as I've explained above.


Uh what? It always obeys server selection for me. I can select to only queue up for the Russian server and regularly get 20 ms, but when I queue up for EU West it's almost 50 ms. Not exactly noticable ingame, but it's pretty obvious on the ping where you're connected.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Uh what? It always obeys server selection for me. I can select to only queue up for the Russian server and regularly get 20 ms, but when I queue up for EU West it's almost 50 ms. Not exactly noticable ingame, but it's pretty obvious on the ping where you're connected.


I'm not saying it happens every time but, I've played with people that exclusively selected the Russian server and play with us -- Happens to me somewhat frequently.

I believe it's after 1m of search where it takes effect?

Nobody knows the details but, you can run a trace on the EXE mid-game in a CMD prompt and find what server you're on.

I end up on the Russian servers often as well...


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> That's the ultimate irony of DOTA.
> 
> What most of you don't realize is regardless of what server you select, if there's a faster selection to be found on a different server, it auto-selects it and swaps you.
> 
> Which is why most NA individuals end up playing with SA individuals, or on SA IP's. Or vice-versa...You know how most of you hate Peruvians and Russians? -- North west routing table and South Central America routing table...
> 
> So what server you initially select is pretty irrelevant.
> 
> That being said -- I select NA only // English only -- "only" being the irony as I've explained above.


Because language preference itself is only a _preference_ and i don't mind getting matched with russians because i can speak/understand russian. So that's a non-issue for me.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Because language preference itself is only a _preference_ and i don't mind getting matched with russians because i can speak/understand russian. So that's a non-issue for me.


As can I...I'm just saying that your preferences aren't law.

So when you ask someone what server they're on, it's just a preference not a certainty.

I actually ping better with the Seattle routing table than I do the Austin routing table...That's because of 1 or 2 "broken" nodes...But, I get placed with significantly more Russians than I do with Peruvians or Spanish/Portuguese people.

The fact remains that communication in DOTA is a big deal and IMO, language shouldn't be a "preference" really. I understand why it is and I'm not trying to be ignorant (In fact I've spoken against that in this thread) but, in a team game that requires communication, it seems ironic that the makers of the game, themselves, allow for such blatant miss-communication.

I just played my 525th game of DOTA -- Not saying I'm an expert but, if I had to wait 5 more minutes for an English-speaking only game, at this point I'd be all for it, for that guarantee.


----------



## redalert

FYI iG YYF retired and Mouz MSS going back to school. ESL One having another tourney this year location unknown. I hope it's somewhere different like in the UK. I really hope they space out these LAN tourneys better, it was really crazy prior to TI4.

Another reason why a lot of SA players end up on NA servers is because they only que NA servers because Brazil server has awful pings most of the time outside Brazil. I learned that from watching ADL and MLG America tourneys.


----------



## evilferret

I think Sun mentioned better ping to USE than SA.

SA isn't that bad for me though Tox got owned by the lag.

Different regions seem to have different player pools. Most players seem to stick to 1-2 regions. Creates a MMR bubble between servers.

I've always ended up on the region I selected (I also play on foreign servers).

Edit:

We're starting to gauge interest for the next inhouse.

Please let us know preferred formats and once we narrow the choices we'll get better organized.

My suggestion: NA vs EU. Since timing is an issue for EU and NA players, start an EU bracket earlier during the day and finish with NA brackets. Following inhouse we have a showdown between the top EU and NA groups alternating on US and EU servers so both sides have to play with lag.

Negative to my suggestion, we need to sign up as teams which might be a bit harder.

Or we can do our usual, pray and hope we balanced correctly.

Double Edit:

http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0094215

Just wanted to link the SC2 reaction speed studies.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think Sun mentioned better ping to USE than SA.
> 
> SA isn't that bad for me though Tox got owned by the lag.
> 
> Different regions seem to have different player pools. Most players seem to stick to 1-2 regions. Creates a MMR bubble between servers.
> 
> I've always ended up on the region I selected (I also play on foreign servers).
> 
> Edit:
> 
> We're starting to gauge interest for the next inhouse.
> 
> Please let us know preferred formats and once we narrow the choices we'll get better organized.
> 
> My suggestion: NA vs EU. Since timing is an issue for EU and NA players, start an EU bracket earlier during the day and finish with NA brackets. Following inhouse we have a showdown between the top EU and NA groups alternating on US and EU servers so both sides have to play with lag.
> 
> Negative to my suggestion, we need to sign up as teams which might be a bit harder.
> 
> Or we can do our usual, pray and hope we balanced correctly.
> 
> Double Edit:
> 
> http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0094215
> 
> Just wanted to post a link to the SC2 reaction speed studies.


Yeah man, i remember that game, not sure how poeple play dota with 150+ ping. literally unplayable.
its like blinking with a 2 sec delay. zz


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yeah man, i remember that game, not sure how poeple play dota with 150+ ping. literally unplayable.
> its like blinking with a 2 sec delay. zz


Whats ur average ping, I play with 137+ ping every single game


----------



## redalert




----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Whats ur average ping, I play with 137+ ping every single game


20 in europe and probably 80 us east?

Us west is garbage.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yeah man, i remember that game, not sure how poeple play dota with 150+ ping. literally unplayable.
> its like blinking with a 2 sec delay. zz


you know that walsru owned with meepo with a 1000MS Ping.. like literally OWNED. i wish i can find you that game.. and at night.. i can never play wit less than 150ms ping..


----------



## connectwise

Hahaha, how can anyone play with 1k ping. Yeah anything over 150 is just brutal,esp with rng factor.

So on Illidan's stream, during his down time he played this mouse accuracy game, looks interesting:

http://osu.ppy.sh/p/download










Also, BF on void in a game where their team was getting stomped and he was having tough time lanening:










Hard game is hard, 19-24 atm after 20 min bf and currently getting manta.

Now it's 32-34, dealing with 2 orchids is hard, damn.

Yup, come back win.


----------



## jellybeans69

Just reached 4,5k mmr, slowly getting back mmr i gambled down with my 12% winrate bristle months ago


----------



## jojoenglish85

there absolutely no way to keep a good win streak when playing with pub. they stick you on impossible teams it seems like on purpose.


----------



## jellybeans69

Meh there's no point in blaming teammates more often than not


----------



## connectwise

And more often than not, you'll work yourself up more and start going on tilt - though, talking trash to bad teammates can sometimes be satisfactory. They need to know just how bad they are.

What is wrong with this man:


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> And more often than not, you'll work yourself up more and start going on tilt - though, talking trash to bad teammates can sometimes be satisfactory. They need to know just how bad they are.
> 
> What is wrong with this man:


being the troll he always was


----------



## Toxsick

SingSing's stream is epic.


----------



## jellybeans69

At least he started streaming again, i'm watching Wagas marathon while playing myself atm.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yeah man, i remember that game, not sure how poeple play dota with 150+ ping. literally unplayable.
> its like blinking with a 2 sec delay. zz
> 
> 
> 
> Whats ur average ping, I play with 137+ ping every single game
Click to expand...

Wow. That is so high. Anything above 80 is bad for me. I normally get like 13-33 ms ping. I guess I am spoiled by that.


----------



## evilferret

Jeebus, all you guys spoiled by low ping.









I average 80 in USE/150 EUW/200-250 SEA.

I've advocated training on higher ping servers.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Jeebus, all you guys spoiled by low ping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I average 80 in USE/150 EUW/200-250 SEA.
> 
> I've advocated training on higher ping servers.


i dream of playing at 80ms ping... I DREAM


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i dream of playing at 80ms ping... I DREAM


Yet you force me to play at 150!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> At least he started streaming again, i'm watching Wagas marathon while playing myself atm.


Gesus, just realized that after, was wondering how he can be online for so long.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im getting really sick of the DOta 2 garbage network. tried to settle in and play a couple games after a long day just to be greeted with a "cannot establish connection to server" everytime I try and join a game.....

AMazing I only ever have connection issues with Dota 2, every other game runs flawlessly. I know im not the only one just by looking at the forums. With all this money you would think they could upgrade their server/network.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Im getting really sick of the DOta 2 garbage network. tried to settle in and play a couple games after a long day just to be greeted with a "cannot establish connection to server" everytime I try and join a game.....
> 
> AMazing I only ever have connection issues with Dota 2, every other game runs flawlessly. I know im not the only one just by looking at the forums. With all this money you would think they could upgrade their server/network.


https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/493210053818998784


----------



## connectwise

I've learned that the hard way. But now I've forgotten the difference between learned and learnt.


----------



## lynxxyarly

I get 40-50s to USE/W. Don't play any other servers. really only play west, at that. Tired of the bads from SEA on USE


----------



## LesPaulLover

Well I never really have any problem CONNECTING, but I often go from 33ms ping to 500+ ping with 30-50% packet loss.

Same thing here -- absolutely zero problems in any other online game. Only happens with DOTA.


----------



## LesPaulLover

And just to be clear on the above statement, I can play:

Wildstar
Elder Scrolls Online
WoW
TF2
Path of Exile
etc etc etc

For hours on end without a single lag hiccup -- but I cannot play a single game of DOTA2 without frequent lag (basically any time theres a 5v5 team fight, I shoot up for 25%+ packet loss)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

welp, sunk from 2200 to 1900 MMR. I had a Medusa who was 0-5 complain to me (lion as 3-2 with wards up all around and not taking any last hits for myself) saying I spam the stun and spells too much......After explaining im harassing and replenishing my mana with my own ability, he proceeded to tell me to learn to play. Its one thing if your not very good at the game, but to be in the wrong, and complain about the only other people who are doing good, is absurd.

Why is it always the worst players in the game that run their mouth the most?

I actually don't mind the sink in MMR though allows me to continue learning to overcome the worst of situations.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> welp, sunk from 2200 to 1900 MMR. I had a Medusa who was 0-5 complain to me (lion as 3-2 with wards up all around and not taking any last hits for myself) saying I spam the stun and spells too much......After explaining im harassing and replenishing my mana with my own ability, he proceeded to tell me to learn to play. Its one thing if your not very good at the game, but to be in the wrong, and complain about the only other people who are doing good, is absurd.
> 
> Why is it always the worst players in the game that run their mouth the most?
> 
> I actually don't mind the sink in MMR though allows me to continue learning to overcome the worst of situations.


Jeez man, don't you know the rules of online play? If the other person is doing bad, it HAS to be your fault


----------



## Ramzinho

Guys need the below to complete compendium .. if got any pass it








XiangZaiii
Rabbit
qioqva
Illidan
God


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Jeez man, don't you know the rules of online play? If the other person is doing bad, it HAS to be your fault


Lol, Ikr. Never fails in every game of dota I play, the guy doing awefull and feeding blames me for not backing him up on some ******ed tower dive.


----------



## jonathan123456789

what is the average solo mmr for dota 2? is there a rough value?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> what is the average solo mmr for dota 2? is there a rough value?


2.5-3.5k is the average as far as i know


----------



## connectwise

The trench man, it's real.

My captains mode ranked is over 60% winrate but in all pick it's just 50%. When you have players insta random and get countered right away, when you have players who pick SF or sniper when there's 3 other mid heroes already and the other team already counter picked, and when you have general raging aholes/people who don't speak English, you just can't win.


----------



## jonathan123456789

I'm just about to get to 4k (I'm currently at 3948), working up from 3.4k, I'm pretty happy as this has been a big Mile stone for me. I'd like to get to 4.5k next, was just interested in seeing a rough average, other people's thoughts. I was interested because I've played dota for years, played original dota then played Hon, then dota 2, never been anything special but also not new to dota just wanted an idea of roughly where my mmr was at in comparison with the average.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The trench man, it's real.
> 
> My captains mode ranked is over 60% winrate but in all pick it's just 50%. When you have players insta random and get countered right away, when you have players who pick SF or sniper when there's 3 other mid heroes already and the other team already counter picked, and when you have general raging aholes/people who don't speak English, you just can't win.


What is worse is the people who pick all carry's. Or they do pick a support and play like a carry.









2K MMR is the most weird thing I have ever experianced. I can play with one set of guys who play amazing, and have very effective communication. Then the very next game get guys who think they can 1v5 as veno :s


----------



## connectwise

That can work when one or two carries play like supports. But we know that isn't the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> I'm just about to get to 4k (I'm currently at 3948), working up from 3.4k, I'm pretty happy as this has been a big Mile stone for me. I'd like to get to 4.5k next, was just interested in seeing a rough average, other people's thoughts. I was interested because I've played dota for years, played original dota then played Hon, then dota 2, never been anything special but also not new to dota just wanted an idea of roughly where my mmr was at in comparison with the average.


That's seem to be a really hard thing to achieve. My friends who came from 3.5 either all stayed or dropped down to low as 2.8. The grind is hard man congrats.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Been playing NP for 1 week now and trying different build. Even 6 slot he does not hit as hard as some carries with 3-4 items. He still all bout pushing lanes and finishing people off that run off. Even when you lose you lose rich with this hero lol. My worst is like 400 GPM and top is ~ 650-750 GPM.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yea I do love that NP gold. lol


----------



## dezahp

Oh man I haven't been on OCN for a long time lol. Decided to raise and get my mmr back up the past week. won 21 out of 24 games with picking void...from 3.4k to 3.8k. My mmr was used to originally be around 4.5k but I dropped so low because I was playing AP and randoming every game because I didn't really care lol.

I really enjoy playing supports more often than carries but the people in this bracket range simply cannot be trusted to play core carries at all


----------



## scooter.jay

Lost 300mmr this weekend never had it that bad *** was going on this weekend every game i had the worst possible teams nothing i could do lol. Had same problem as above rubick says i am carry and off he goes lol


----------



## ku4eto

Started from around 3,6k MMR , then i managed to bring it to 4,1k !!! Aaand plummeted to 3,1k , now 3,4k. Only AP , because in Captains mode on Solo, ******* always go and pick whatever they want.
Most played heroes - Nyx , WR and Lina . Nyx and WR most of the time carry-semi carry. And it actually works.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Been playing NP for 1 week now and trying different build. Even 6 slot he does not hit as hard as some carries with 3-4 items. He still all bout pushing lanes and finishing people off that run off. Even when you lose you lose rich with this hero lol. My worst is like 400 GPM and top is ~ 650-750 GPM.


With orchid though or deso though, NP hits damn hard mid game. Dat global ganking presence is so valuable, not just a pusher. I'd like to pick it in all pick but in pubs the other team's always got tons of heroes that counter. Not only so at my level if you jungle NP, your teammates a lot of time can't handle 2v1 without you.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> I'm just about to get to 4k (I'm currently at 3948), working up from 3.4k, I'm pretty happy as this has been a big Mile stone for me. I'd like to get to 4.5k next, was just interested in seeing a rough average, other people's thoughts. I was interested because I've played dota for years, played original dota then played Hon, then dota 2, never been anything special but also not new to dota just wanted an idea of roughly where my mmr was at in comparison with the average.


Doesn't even get good till you get to 5k+, sadly. 2k-4.5k is all a mixed bag - and it's all trash :/


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> what is the average solo mmr for dota 2? is there a rough value?


Based on polls from reddit, the average is 3.7k. Then take into consideration that people have a tendency to select a slightly higher rating than what they really are, and that people on /r/dota2 on reddit are generally more vested in the competitive than most other people.
So an educated guess of a true average would be 3k or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Doesn't even get good till you get to 5k+, sadly. 2k-4.5k is all a mixed bag - and it's all trash :/


IMO 4k is bearable. People know how to play, but people also have huge egos at that rating. Try to be a lot more forgiving in doing what people want. If nobody decides to take a captain role, do it yourself, but with caution


----------



## Xeqn

heres my smurfs progression since in my elo hell mmr tests cause i was bored
notice how i play pretty much every role


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Doesn't even get good till you get to 5k+, sadly. 2k-4.5k is all a mixed bag - and it's all trash :/


even in the 5K bracket is full of bad players. sub 4ks cough.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Why is it always the worst players in the game that run their mouth the most?


You obviously have NEVER played with KMAC (LOL love ya bro)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Been playing NP for 1 week now and trying different build. Even 6 slot he does not hit as hard as some carries with 3-4 items. He still all bout pushing lanes and finishing people off that run off. Even when you lose you lose rich with this hero lol. My worst is like 400 GPM and top is ~ 650-750 GPM.


Prophets power is that he gets to late game quicker than those other carries due to his ulti farm, and split push so hes 6 slotted before those other heroes are at their 3-4 core Items.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> You obviously have NEVER played with KMAC (LOL love ya bro)


Are you trying to say that KMAC is NOT the worst player on the team??

OH CRAP SHHHHHHH......

Quote:


> Prophets power is that he gets to late game quicker than those other carries due to his ulti farm, and split push so hes 6 slotted before those other heroes are at their 3-4 core Items.


pretty much this. I envy the players who are skilled enough to join fights just at the right time to gain kills for the team while staying alive. My furion is always so fragile. I'm pretty good at mind games and split pushing, but whenever I show up in teamfights I get whecked in 2 seconds.

I've started going blink on furion already, but have yet to find a team that can help me gank with it (obviously blink orchid alone is not potent enough for a kill)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Are you trying to say that KMAC is NOT the worst player on the team??
> 
> OH CRAP SHHHHHHH......
> pretty much this. I envy the players who are skilled enough to join fights just at the right time to gain kills for the team while staying alive. My furion is always so fragile. I'm pretty good at mind games and split pushing, but whenever I show up in teamfights I get whecked in 2 seconds.
> 
> I've started going blink on furion already, but have yet to find a team that can help me gank with it (obviously blink orchid alone is not potent enough for a kill)


My last Furion build: Phase Boots, Shadow Blade, Skadi, Satanic, Necro 3, Daedalus. Was pretty dam tanky.


----------



## Zulli85

Glass cannon furion is the only way to play him. midas treads mjol bfly daed shadow blade maybe. must mass attack speed


----------



## HarrisLam

it doesn't matter which dmg build you go for, sheep is still a must on furion imo. unless you are lv25 as furion and every enemy is lv 16, you can't trade hits with most hard carries. I found skipping sheep to be unacceptable in any circumstances.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it doesn't matter which dmg build you go for, sheep is still a must on furion imo. unless you are lv25 as furion and every enemy is lv 16, you can't trade hits with most hard carries. I found skipping sheep to be unacceptable in any circumstances.


Sheep is for team fighting and not split push.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it doesn't matter which dmg build you go for, sheep is still a must on furion imo. unless you are lv25 as furion and every enemy is lv 16, you can't trade hits with most hard carries. I found skipping sheep to be unacceptable in any circumstances.


Too much hp not enough attack speed.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Too much hp not enough attack speed.


Wow man.. finally you posted







think you never thought this thread will be that big


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Wow man.. finally you posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think you never thought this thread will be that big


Honestly I thought it would have been this popular sooner. Lot of pc gamers here at OCN and Dota is one of the most played games on the planet so yeah. It's been almost 3 years since I started this thread.









I lurk OCN quite a bit, don't post much obviously.

BTW if anyone is interested in taking over the thread so they can update the OP by all means let me know. I haven't touched it in forever. Don't even know if anyone looks at it so it might be pointless.


----------



## Particle

Anyone know for sure if Radiance stacks? Wiki says no, other places say yes.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Anyone know for sure if Radiance stacks? Wiki says no, other places say yes.


It has diminishing returns I think but I could be wrong.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Anyone know for sure if Radiance stacks? Wiki says no, other places say yes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> It has diminishing returns I think but I could be wrong.


I agree with Zulli.

Almost positive it has diminishing returns -- Same with BF.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I agree with Zulli.
> 
> Almost positive it has diminishing returns -- Same with BF.


Radiance doesn't stack because it is an aura.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Radiance doesn't stack because it is an aura.


Ahhhhh, yeah just read up on this.

Auras don't stack but, Warlock's golems don't count as an Aura, thus they stack.


----------



## ku4eto

Ugh just had a 2 man party and played party-ranked.
Had to go carry WR, and still lost.

It was CM , PA , WR , Axe and Tinker vs WK , WD , Jugg , Slark , Bristleback.

My damn friend the PA went for 1st item MKB and got barely at 40 min BKB , while he was getting butt raped. I too got my BKB around 40 min , but the issue was more like having Jugg and WK with MKB's and getting killed in 2 crits :/
Also Axe was terrible tank and initiator, even if he had items, he was big ass *****. Could have won this...
I finished with score 20/10/5 i think, had Phase , Orchid , Stick , BKB , Maelstrom , Shadow Blade ... Eventually would have replaced the stick with scepter , but didn't had time or gold..


----------



## evilferret

Midas NP best NP!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Honestly I thought it would have been this popular sooner. Lot of pc gamers here at OCN and Dota is one of the most played games on the planet so yeah. It's been almost 3 years since I started this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lurk OCN quite a bit, don't post much obviously.
> 
> BTW if anyone is interested in taking over the thread so they can update the OP by all means let me know. I haven't touched it in forever. Don't even know if anyone looks at it so it might be pointless.


Me or Red can take over. Can we add polls if we had control? Would help with inhouse organizing.

To everybody else, we're gauging interest for the next inhouse! Please let us know if you prefer the previous formats or want to try something else.

We're looking at all suggestions before starting a poll.

If Radiance stacked it would be imba.


----------



## Masked

I think we should do teams...

Nobody that showed up for the in-house was ignorant or unwilling to learn...So I don't really see an issue about an MMR discrepancy...

If we were PUG'ing this and had some random Spanish/Russian dude just troll the game, that'd be one thing but, nobody here is really trolling.

I'd say let's do a mock tournament of our own with prizes and such...But, that's just IMO.


----------



## jonathan123456789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I think we should do teams...
> 
> Nobody that showed up for the in-house was ignorant or unwilling to learn...So I don't really see an issue about an MMR discrepancy...
> 
> If we were PUG'ing this and had some random Spanish/Russian dude just troll the game, that'd be one thing but, nobody here is really trolling.
> 
> I'd say let's do a mock tournament of our own with prizes and such...But, that's just IMO.


id be up for playing a few games with others from here


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I think we should do teams...
> 
> Nobody that showed up for the in-house was ignorant or unwilling to learn...So I don't really see an issue about an MMR discrepancy...
> 
> If we were PUG'ing this and had some random Spanish/Russian dude just troll the game, that'd be one thing but, nobody here is really trolling.
> 
> I'd say let's do a mock tournament of our own with prizes and such...But, that's just IMO.


Xeqn crushed mid last inhouse while playing Hearthstone.









I guess if everybody has their own team (so we don't get blamed for assigning players to teams) it might work.

This really depends if we get enough teams to show up.

Last official OCN Tournament only 3 teams showed up.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Xeqn crushed mid last inhouse while playing Hearthstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if everybody has their own team (so we don't get blamed for assigning players to teams) it might work.
> 
> This really depends if we get enough teams to show up.
> 
> Last official OCN Tournament only 3 teams showed up.


That's true...WAL did some great announcing too (When he had his mic on)...

I think that if we did a tournament over the course of a few weeks - You'd have some high quality DOTA.

Maybe it's not time for that, for this in-house but, I think it'd be really cool in the long run.


----------



## evilferret

Sooo anybody have the new WR item and want to make me happy?









http://www.ongamers.com/articles/dota-2-ti4-patches-content-analysis/1100-2007/

I should have bought the other TI items before they got updated. Oh wells.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sooo anybody have the new WR item and want to make me happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ongamers.com/articles/dota-2-ti4-patches-content-analysis/1100-2007/
> 
> I should have bought the other TI items before they got updated. Oh wells.


Why are you so power hungry ! lol









Also you are not FORGIVEN... YET


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Honestly I thought it would have been this popular sooner. Lot of pc gamers here at OCN and Dota is one of the most played games on the planet so yeah. It's been almost 3 years since I started this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lurk OCN quite a bit, don't post much obviously.
> 
> BTW if anyone is interested in taking over the thread so they can update the OP by all means let me know. I haven't touched it in forever. Don't even know if anyone looks at it so it might be pointless.


Yeah I will I can keep it updated. Can the OCN guild have more than one Guild leader? I wanna add more people to officer status so they can send invites to new people.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sooo anybody have the new WR item and want to make me happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ongamers.com/articles/dota-2-ti4-patches-content-analysis/1100-2007/
> 
> I should have bought the other TI items before they got updated. Oh wells.


Just buy the shirt that comes with it. The rainmakerbow?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Just buy the shirt that comes with it. The rainmakerbow?


When i knew ef a year and few months back he played nothing but WR. now he doesn't even touch her. he gets this bow and he will play 100 games with her AGAIN !


----------



## jellybeans69

Got bored off void new flair in past day , @ 4677 now
Last game was too damn stressfull though


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Just buy the shirt that comes with it. The rainmakerbow?


Couldn't find it for sale yet unless my Googlefu is failing me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Why are you so power hungry ! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you are not FORGIVEN... YET


Giff me forgiveness!

But more power!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Congrats to EF for winning the first OCN TI DOTA 2 Fantasy League:



You won a Nixeus or Zephyr DOTA Earphone (Pick one).

you got luck when Crazy Noble and I forgot to adjust our rosters for the TI4 Play-in week and we both got a TIE on our record!!


----------



## Ramzinho

and he almost randomed all his pros.. That cheater


----------



## connectwise

Did you guys check out mason's post about getting kicked off EG

With the abundance of riki, slark, void, jugg picks in pubs, it's hard to play furion no matter what.

There's been a lotof talk about treads, deso rush on furion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Doesn't even get good till you get to 5k+, sadly. 2k-4.5k is all a mixed bag - and it's all trash :/


Confirmed. Source: I have 7k mmr on reddit and 2.9k mmr here, all trash.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Couldn't find it for sale yet unless my Googlefu is failing me.
> Giff me forgiveness!
> 
> But more power!


Ok I have never heard of the term googlefu until this last week in my training for a new job, and now i'm hearing it everywhere.......


----------



## Toxsick

Mason retired, i hope fear joins the squad.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wow about to hit my all time low of 1800MMR.......This will be a huge milestone for me. Id like to thank my family, Jesus, and all the supports playing as carries for this momentous achievement. I could not have done it without all of you.


----------



## HarrisLam

I'm at all time low as well. Hopefully it gets better. Going support every single game is starting to get boring, especially since I dont have a great support hero pool.

The only way to solve the problem seems to be picking and calling mid in advance, but then its always so painful to see myself go like 6-1 (I win mid lane 90% of the time except against pudge and OD), only later to be dragged down to like 8-7 by bad overall team performance and proceed to lose the game.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Mason retired, i hope fear joins the squad.


From reddit Mason said it was the team's decision to kick him off. He was also fishing for another good team. He might be retired, but he says if he gets an offer he'll still play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Wow about to hit my all time low of 1800MMR.......This will be a huge milestone for me. Id like to thank my family, Jesus, and all the supports playing as carries for this momentous achievement. I could not have done it without all of you.


That's nothing, wait til you hit 1600 where I was just few months ago. Over this weekend I dropped from 3k to 2.7k. Game's hard man. AP matchmaking is so bad at this level.


----------



## EPiiKK

I cant wait to see fear back i have so much rispect for that man!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> From reddit Mason said it was the team's decision to kick him off. He was also fishing for another good team. He might be retired, but he says if he gets an offer he'll still play.
> That's nothing, wait til you hit 1600 where I was just few months ago. Over this weekend I dropped from 3k to 2.7k. Game's hard man. AP matchmaking is so bad at this level.


not really suprised. if he knew his place was not permenant in the team then there's nothing to be mad about. we'll see who joins EG, i guess fear? who else?


----------



## redalert

So many rumors ATM with players going on, teams are gonna have to get their teams in place pretty quick. I-league has qualifiers starting in 2 weeks and includes western teams for the LAN in China. Star ladder starts the end of August After the zzzz GF at TI4 I will glad to see a new patch and all of the new rosters.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> So many rumors ATM with players going on, teams are gonna have to get their teams in place pretty quick. I-league has qualifiers starting in 2 weeks and includes western teams for the LAN in China. Star ladder starts the end of August After the zzzz GF at TI4 I will glad to see a new patch and all of the new rosters.


probably star ladder will be played on 6.82 D:


----------



## jellybeans69

http://twitch.tv/simsons2
Streaming some ranked


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> http://twitch.tv/simsons2
> Streaming some ranked


i'll be watching.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

They had to kick mason. We would never had budged off. The money is too good to leave EG. While mason is not a bad player he is not really EG material.


----------



## jellybeans69

EG has curse from sc2 all the good players eventually turn into crap and/or leave and retire early


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Congrats to EF for winning the first OCN TI DOTA 2 Fantasy League:
> 
> 
> 
> You won a Nixeus or Zephyr DOTA Earphone (Pick one).
> 
> you got luck when Crazy Noble and I forgot to adjust our rosters for the TI4 Play-in week and we both got a TIE on our record!!


Should of joined your league dam


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They had to kick mason. We would never had budged off. The money is too good to leave EG. While mason is not a bad player he is not really EG material.


Who's this we?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Who's this we?


He*


----------



## Valor958

Just randomed Riki for the 1st time last round... no wonder he's banned so much. lol I tore the other team apart


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Just randomed Riki for the 1st time last round... no wonder he's banned so much. lol I tore the other team apart


Riki banned?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Just randomed Riki for the 1st time last round... no wonder he's banned so much. lol I tore the other team apart


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Riki banned?


LOL I think I've seen Riki banned once in the past ten years, hes easy to counter, now where he does shine/tear the other team apart is low level pubs where people dont get any detection, but thats also where carry CM can do well too.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I need a boost in MMR where are the techies already?!?!? lol


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I need a boost in MMR where are the techies already?!?!? lol


they said it will be introduced after TI4 .... still waiting :/


----------



## Atham

I messed up so badly last night. I went to play Storm mid, for some practice, and in 7 mins i feed 4 deaths to the pudge (all bad luck). Naturally the team gets pissed and blames me the entire game for losing. The thing is that I had the least deaths overall and we could have still won after my bad start. I have been having a losing streak recently. How do you guys get over that?

BTW, I need to learn a cool fun hero that isn't too dependent on supports.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LOL I think I've seen Riki banned once in the past ten years, hes easy to counter, now where he does shine/tear the other team apart is low level pubs where people dont get any detection, but thats also where carry CM can do well too.


But in low mmr, sometimes evenn supports won't dust or sentry.


----------



## jojoenglish85

been running into alot of fed bloodseekers lately. There is something about killing opponents who use invisible characters and sniper that makes you feel wonderful. I hate how they just sneak in and get clean-up kills. Its annoying but fun at the same time.


----------



## Toxsick

probably this week or next one.
i hope people dont go for suicide.. lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I messed up so badly last night. I went to play Storm mid, for some practice, and in 7 mins i feed 4 deaths to the pudge (all bad luck). Naturally the team gets pissed and blames me the entire game for losing. The thing is that I had the least deaths overall and we could have still won after my bad start. I have been having a losing streak recently. How do you guys get over that?
> 
> BTW, I need to learn a cool fun hero that isn't too dependent on supports.


I get over it by having losing streak after losing streak.

After a few, you won't feel much









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> probably this week or next one.
> i hope people dont go for suicide.. lol


Think suicide oriented build no longer works with the current horribly long cooldown. Pretty weak if you ask me, suicide needs a buff


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Couldn't find it for sale yet unless my Googlefu is failing me.
> Giff me forgiveness!
> 
> But more power!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I messed up so badly last night. I went to play Storm mid, for some practice, and in 7 mins i feed 4 deaths to the pudge (all bad luck). Naturally the team gets pissed and blames me the entire game for losing. The thing is that I had the least deaths overall and we could have still won after my bad start. I have been having a losing streak recently. How do you guys get over that?
> 
> BTW, I need to learn a cool fun hero that isn't too dependent on supports.


Its okay to die a few times early as long as it is spread out amoung the opposing heroes - but if you die 4 times straight to a snowball hero like a pudge, slark, or shadow fiend = pretty much GG,... I made that mistake too...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I get over it by having losing streak after losing streak.
> 
> After a few, you won't feel much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think suicide oriented build no longer works with the current horribly long cooldown. Pretty weak if you ask me, suicide needs a buff


i think its fine.
get mines build your fort in the offlane or where ever,
i remember merlini had an vod on twitch he won a game with techies after some left the game, i felt he literally played 1v4.
full slotted techies won the game lol even after his spectre left the game.

http://www.twitch.tv/merlinidota/b/492159736?t=155m
merlini is too good. guy has over 3K Wins and still has a 70% winrate. rofl

but techies in one of the hero's that barrely made it into the hero pool.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Midas NP best NP!
> Me or Red can take over. Can we add polls if we had control? Would help with inhouse organizing.
> 
> To everybody else, we're gauging interest for the next inhouse! Please let us know if you prefer the previous formats or want to try something else.
> 
> We're looking at all suggestions before starting a poll.
> 
> If Radiance stacked it would be imba.


Dunno if you can add and remove polls, been so long since I've made one at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah I will I can keep it updated. Can the OCN guild have more than one Guild leader? I wanna add more people to officer status so they can send invites to new people.


Not sure about having more than one guild leader either, I'm only an officer so I've got no idea.

I'm down with one of you two taking the thread over, you can decide amongst yourselves.







When you figure it out go ahead and message a mod to have them transfer ownership, can't do it on my end as far as I know. You can have them look at this post or PM me for verification if necessary.


----------



## Ramzinho

give to RED.. ef is just a power hungry you know what


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dunno if you can add and remove polls, been so long since I've made one at all.
> Not sure about having more than one guild leader either, I'm only an officer so I've got no idea.
> 
> I'm down with one of you two taking the thread over, you can decide amongst yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you figure it out go ahead and message a mod to have them transfer ownership, can't do it on my end as far as I know. You can have them look at this post or PM me for verification if necessary.


That's weird it shows you as the guild leader. I will let gonx know since he's a mod and looks at this thread almost daily about transferring the thread over.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> That's weird it shows you as the guild leader. I will let gonx know since he's a mod and looks at this thread almost daily about transferring the thread over.


For me it shows Chachi Barachi whoever that is. I may have given him ownership of the guild a really long time ago, don't remember.


----------



## gonX

Zulli, just write who you want to take over the thread here.

I can also make a new poll if you like.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Zulli, just write who you want to take over the thread here.
> 
> I can also make a new poll if you like.


Will do once they decide on either red or ef. Thanks.


----------



## evilferret

Let Red take over.

Soon Red will be our overmaster.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Let Red take over.
> 
> Soon Red will be our overmaster.


Sounds good.

gonX can you please give ownership of the thread to redalert. Thanks.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Let Red take over.
> 
> Soon Red will be our overmaster.


That a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> LOL I think I've seen Riki banned once in the past ten years, hes easy to counter, now where he does shine/tear the other team apart is low level pubs where people dont get any detection, but thats also where carry CM can do well too.


It's funny, because all the pubs I play with call me in for backup to run limited heroes matches. They think i'm an expert or something because I can run several limited heroes builds very well. I explained that in our ranks, I'm good, but still not good enough for ranked play due to inexperience. I would play more, but 30-50min matches, over and over, uninterrupted at home with 4 dogs, a wife, 2 kids... very difficult lol.
Reading on here, watching GOOD friends play, and watching tourneys and such has helped me get a better grasp. A few well rounded Captains games helped as well. Maybe I'll add folks off of here once I get up to ranked, but it sounds like folks are really concerned about their MMR rating, so ya'll probably wouldn't group with a relative nub like myself lol.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> It's funny, because all the pubs I play with call me in for backup to run limited heroes matches. They think i'm an expert or something because I can run several limited heroes builds very well. I explained that in our ranks, I'm good, but still not good enough for ranked play due to inexperience. I would play more, but 30-50min matches, over and over, uninterrupted at home with 4 dogs, a wife, 2 kids... very difficult lol.
> Reading on here, watching GOOD friends play, and watching tourneys and such has helped me get a better grasp. A few well rounded Captains games helped as well. Maybe I'll add folks off of here once I get up to ranked, but it sounds like folks are really concerned about their MMR rating, so ya'll probably wouldn't group with a relative nub like myself lol.


I've NO problem Playing unranked with anyone I really dont care about MMR, if it tells you anything I think I've still got 4 matches left till I get my solo MMR ranking (and 5 of those matches were played this week) and I think I still have all 10 for group ranking

honnestly add us its soo much better than playing alone


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I've NO problem Playing unranked with anyone I really dont care about MMR, if it tells you anything I think I've still got 4 matches left till I get my solo MMR ranking (and 5 of those matches were played this week) and I think I still have all 10 for group ranking
> 
> honnestly add us its soo much better than playing alone


Ok, I see the OP has a Steam group for OCN Dota 2 I need to get myself added to. I'm Valor958 everywhere, so feel free to add me. I'm not on a ton, but i'm on daily just about. At least 1 round a day I go for. 2 if i'm in the zone or convince the wife to leave me be


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Ok, I see the OP has a Steam group for OCN Dota 2 I need to get myself added to. I'm Valor958 everywhere, so feel free to add me. I'm not on a ton, but i'm on daily just about. At least 1 round a day I go for. 2 if i'm in the zone or convince the wife to leave me be


Invited and welcome!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Ok, I see the OP has a Steam group for OCN Dota 2 I need to get myself added to. I'm Valor958 everywhere, so feel free to add me. I'm not on a ton, but i'm on daily just about. At least 1 round a day I go for. 2 if i'm in the zone or convince the wife to leave me be


I will send you a friend request and a OCN guild invite when I get on later, my steam name is Red Alert. The guild is the best place to find other OCN people to play with.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I will send you a friend request and a OCN guild invite when I get on later, my steam name is Red Alert. The guild is the best place to find other OCN people to play with.


Well who said I wanted to play with all you weirdos!... oh yeah.. .I did... guess I'll fit in just fine









I'll accept invites when I get off work in a few hours. Thanks all!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Well who said I wanted to play with all you weirdos!... oh yeah.. .I did... guess I'll fit in just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll accept invites when I get off work in a few hours. Thanks all!












No problem


----------



## jellybeans69

http://twitch.tv/simsons2 streaming again failing like usual in MM downgraded to 720 but at 60fps


----------



## gonX

Redalert is now the new op







Gratz!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Redalert is now the new op
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz!


Thanks


----------



## Valor958

Anyone else noticed Steam dropping more than normal lately? :\


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Anyone else noticed Steam dropping more than normal lately? :\


Yes! I had an abandon this week from my drop, stupid thing I even tried to change my password thinking that might have been the problem but nope just good ol steam


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Redalert is now the new op
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz!


Sweet, thanks.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Anyone else noticed Steam dropping more than normal lately? :\


Steam and the servers' been dropping for everyone recently.


----------



## jojoenglish85

last night for me was horrible, damn servers were going down like crazy


----------



## scooter.jay

Lots of dc have ruined my games lately


----------



## connectwise

Even when I don't DC I get anywhere from 150 to 2k ping. It's just so random.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Even when I don't DC I get anywhere from 150 to 2k ping. It's just so random.


Glad I am still at work not playing. Nothing's worse then high ping.


----------



## DemiseGR

yea got a DC-->Abandon only to rejoin and finish the match with a win and -25pts. Thanks volvo

PS: can i get a guild invite ? looking for people to play some party ranked. thx


----------



## wooshna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Ok, I see the OP has a Steam group for OCN Dota 2 I need to get myself added to. I'm Valor958 everywhere, so feel free to add me. I'm not on a ton, but i'm on daily just about. At least 1 round a day I go for. 2 if i'm in the zone or convince the wife to leave me be


Ahh this is great i also play dota 2 and would like to join the ocn dota groups, would be a great way to meet other ocn members. my username is wooshna on dota hit me up with an invite whenever you guys want. I play dota normally at night 2-3 games per day.


----------



## 0m3g4

I just started playing dota, but I am definitely looking for people to play with as the game is heavily centered around teamwork. Hard to get that joining random pubs and getting people that speak Russian or Chinese. My steam name is; live_in_exile
add me to the list.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> yea got a DC-->Abandon only to rejoin and finish the match with a win and -25pts. Thanks volvo
> 
> PS: can i get a guild invite ? looking for people to play some party ranked. thx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooshna*
> 
> Ahh this is great i also play dota 2 and would like to join the ocn dota groups, would be a great way to meet other ocn members. my username is wooshna on dota hit me up with an invite whenever you guys want. I play dota normally at night 2-3 games per day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> I just started playing dota, but I am definitely looking for people to play with as the game is heavily centered around teamwork. Hard to get that joining random pubs and getting people that speak Russian or Chinese. My steam name is; live_in_exile
> add me to the list.


I will send out friend requests and guild invites when I get done work steam name is Red Alert.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I will send out friend requests and guild invites when I get done work steam name is Red Alert.


forgot to put steam name: Demis3, id should be nickdemise


----------



## Particle

I played a fun match last night as Templar Assassin. I went with a completely unorthodox build in the pursuit of fun, but it worked out well for the match. Inventory: Phase boots, Maelstrom, Orchid, Crystalis, and Blade Mail. It was all over by the time the other team let us get gear like that despite us only having 1/3 their kills.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Glad I am still at work not playing. Nothing's worse then high ping.


high ping < bad teammate << bad teammate but it's never his fault


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> high ping < bad teammate << bad teammate but it's never his fault


QFT!


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> yea got a DC-->Abandon only to rejoin and finish the match with a win and -25pts. Thanks volvo
> 
> PS: can i get a guild invite ? looking for people to play some party ranked. thx


Hate that crap too, happened at least 5 times, maybe 10.


----------



## Valor958

Man, last night was rough for me. I have a group of random pubs that all managed to get along, but last night they were all off their friggin' rockers! Most are teens of some sort, but they were doing everything BUT listening and playing the game. One kid on his laptop was apparently wandering around, knowing his router signal gets weak, and kept dropping, etc... 2 others were feeding the enemy like they were their mothers, and I was yelling at them to group fight since the other team wasn't really that good lol. I ended up rage-quitting halfway through 2nd horribad round when I saw the same trends repeating. Worse yet, some even admitted they were messing up! They knew it and still wouldn't listen to reason... mainly... 'stop wandering like you lost your ball and come play WITH US!'









GAH. RAGE RANT. Tonight, I play with you all. I'm not ranked yet, and i'm no pro, but i have common sense and if one of you is better and tells me what to do. Guess what, I'LL DO IT


----------



## Zulli85

Luna imba


----------



## evilferret

You back Zulli?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Luna imba


Easy hero to play. You just farm until you have items.


----------



## offroadz

I just opened a bundle and got the scorching pudge hook, things are selling for $21 on market, first time I got something worth more than a dollar lol.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I just opened a bundle and got the scorching pudge hook, things are selling for $21 on market, first time I got something worth more than a dollar lol.


congrats


----------



## evilferret

By Ti15 that Scorching Hook might be worth a lot!









Grats!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Got my hwytty and shyzzyrd yesterday for 60 euros, I hope he'll jump up in price if Valve change it to unusual as they did with Garran. xD

Still cool looking courier anyways.


----------



## sebkow

did anyone want me to post some pics from TI4 and the afterparty?


----------



## Atham

I am back on track. A couple of games with Phantom Assassin and i regain all hope and confidence in Dota. She's a really awesome hero, and whilst playing her makes me feel like a proper man, despite the hero herself being a woman.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> did anyone want me to post some pics from TI4 and the afterparty?


Yeah


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> did anyone want me to post some pics from TI4 and the afterparty?


do you have to ask?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Could I please get an invitation to join the OCN Dota group on steam?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Could I please get an invitation to join the OCN Dota group on steam?


steam ID?>


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> steam ID?>


Oops sorry

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/

Is any of you stockpiling ti couriers from the secret shop?

Still hoping valve will change them to unusual xD


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Oops sorry
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/
> 
> Is any of you stockpiling ti couriers from the secret shop?
> 
> Still hoping valve will change them to unusual xD


Invite Sent and no comment about the TI couriers


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Invite Sent and no comment about the TI couriers


Thank you very much good sir!

I bet you're hoarding quite a few then ;D


----------



## redalert

I have 4 TI couriers 2 Mechjaw and 2 Oculopus


----------



## HarrisLam

what are these couriers are you guys even talking about. I have absolutely no idea.....

All i knew about was the bird and the pudge....


----------



## Ramzinho

Mech Jaw:






Frull





oculopus


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what are these couriers are you guys even talking about. I have absolutely no idea.....
> 
> All i knew about was the bird and the pudge....


The 3 videos that Ramz posted are TI couriers. They come in Genuine quality and Unusual quality. There has been speculation that some of the genuine quality couriers are supposed to be actually unusual couriers. (coding error) The same thing happened last year with the TI3 couriers and were changed to unusual couriers. The ones in question say (not usable in crafting) in their description and it doesnt say The International 2014 on them.



The one on the left is a normal genuine someone just used a name tag tool and edited the (not usable in crafting) part on it. The one on the right is the one that people are thinking will be changed to unusual quality. Anyone that has a bunch of Frull Oculopus and Mechjaw in their inventory are hoping they get changed to unusual and make a big profit.


----------



## evilferret

I wish I flipped SS couriers when I had a chance.

I'm dumping mine as soon as they turn unusual (if it happens).


----------



## HarrisLam

it sounds almost like everyone here got a few of these couriers

you guys all bought the luckboxes?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You back Zulli?


On and off as usual I guess I dunno.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Easy hero to play. You just farm until you have items.


Unless you play against people that have brains inside of their skulls.


----------



## lynxxyarly

lynxxyarly on steam if anyone ever wants to play with me. Hover over 4k these days. Been dragged down to the depths by my own boot straps, I suppose.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> lynxxyarly on steam if anyone ever wants to play with me. Hover over 4k these days. Been dragged down to the depths by my own boot straps, I suppose.


Get an invite to the OCN guild if you havent already. There is almost always a group open to join, or at least we always open our group.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it sounds almost like everyone here got a few of these couriers
> 
> you guys all bought the luckboxes?


Think me and Red bought them off the market.

The potential unusuals aren't from the boxes. Had to find people selling the couriers from the secret shop at TI.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it sounds almost like everyone here got a few of these couriers
> 
> you guys all bought the luckboxes?


Most people bought them off the market, you can still find a few in the 10/12 euros range.
Just be sure that the mention "not usable for crafting" is legit and not an edit by the seller.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Why do people like couriers so much? You love to play support?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why do people like couriers so much? You love to play support?


I do love to play support from time to time but people mostly like couriers because they are the most expensive items in dota 2.

Also, *****ty wizard couriers are OP!

Who does not like Garran or Hwytty? haha


----------



## connectwise

In crap tier, playing support keeps you in the crap tier.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why do people like couriers so much? You love to play support?


Dota market is like a poor man's stock market.

Unusual couriers are on the high end of the price range so more leeway for profit margin.

Just saying I haven't had to buy a game for at least a year or two and I gift games to my buddies.

I wish I had a Hwytty. Think he looks cooler than Garran.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Dota market is like a poor man's stock market.
> 
> Unusual couriers are on the high end of the price range so more leeway for profit margin.
> 
> Just saying I haven't had to buy a game for at least a year or two and I gift games to my buddies.
> 
> I wish I had a Hwytty. Think he looks cooler than Garran.


I wish I had a Garran! hahaha

Both look cool but hwytty does lack the champion aura + prismatic gem.
I think most hwytty's owner are praying Gaben for the upgrade to unusual status at this point. XD


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I wish I had a Garran! hahaha
> 
> Both look cool but hwytty does lack the champion aura + prismatic gem.
> I think most hwytty's owner are praying Gaben for the upgrade to unusual status at this point. XD


I'm 90% sure hwytty will get the effect. Garran had the same issue last year.

If I didn't have so much tied up with the uncraftable TI couriers, I would have picked up a hwytty too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> In crap tier, playing support keeps you in the crap tier.


A bunch of us main supports and we're (kinda) out of the trenches. If you listen to mylilpony anything under 5.5k is crap tier though...









I just had a game where I had to go roaming support TB at start.

I have a feeling you're not active enough.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm 90% sure hwytty will get the effect. Garran had the same issue last year.
> 
> If I didn't have so much tied up with the uncraftable TI couriers, I would have picked up a hwytty too.
> A bunch of us main supports and we're (kinda) out of the trenches. *If you listen to mylilpony anything under 5.5k is crap tier though*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a game where I had to go roaming support TB at start.
> 
> I have a feeling you're not active enough.


*
heh


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> In crap tier, playing support keeps you in the crap tier.


lion is not a support. 100% not a 5 position get your facts straight


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm 90% sure hwytty will get the effect. Garran had the same issue last year.
> 
> If I didn't have so much tied up with the uncraftable TI couriers, I would have picked up a hwytty too.
> A bunch of us main supports and we're (kinda) out of the trenches. If you listen to mylilpony anything under 5.5k is crap tier though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a game where I had to go roaming support TB at start.
> 
> I have a feeling you're not active enough.


There's Gamescom on 14th august where TI4 merchandises will be sold, so the price for hwytty will drop for sure.

So, if valve adds the unusual status before gamescom, I might need to flip mine depending on the price increase, in order to buy it back when his price will fall!

So much speculations incoming. hahaha


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm 90% sure hwytty will get the effect. Garran had the same issue last year.
> 
> If I didn't have so much tied up with the uncraftable TI couriers, I would have picked up a hwytty too.
> A bunch of us main supports and we're (kinda) out of the trenches. If you listen to mylilpony anything under 5.5k is crap tier though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a game where I had to go roaming support TB at start.
> 
> I have a feeling you're not active enough.


Doesn't matter how much you've been active, when your main carry slark doesn't spec anything in dark pact, or sven going shadow blade, you're just not going to win games. Much of the time being active means nothing because your laneners or carry players don't even notice the pings, or understand what you're asking them to do. Their reaction's slow, so by the time the realize you've set up a kill, the other team's already tp supported in or counter initiated.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Doesn't matter how much you've been active, when your main carry slark doesn't spec anything in dark pact, or sven going shadow blade, you're just not going to win games.


it can be good at times.
but dagger might be better.


----------



## connectwise

Of course it's about choice and efficiency. But for the games we're having, it wasn't it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why do people like couriers so much? You love to play support?


Its the only thing I would every play in Dota for a few reasons:
I suck at last hitting so playing a mid or carry isnt an option for me and Im not good enough too play offlane so that leaves support.
If I was even decent at last hitting I would still play support because most people dont want to play it
I have no problem letting other people get all kills while I go 3-10-9 as a Venge.
If Im only going to be playing support I might as well have some fancy couriers and wards


----------



## Stuuut

First time today i've been moved to low priority and boy it was fun.... probably the most fun match i've ever played. Both teams where pretty much equal and there was no whining or anything even towards the feeders.
And i pretty much owned the game as Phantom Assassin


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> There's Gamescom on 14th august where TI4 merchandises will be sold, so the price for hwytty will drop for sure.
> 
> So, if valve adds the unusual status before gamescom, I might need to flip mine depending on the price increase, in order to buy it back when his price will fall!
> 
> So much speculations incoming. hahaha


If there's more plushies incoming, I might dump hwytty earlier than later.

If it follows Garran (last year), prices will jump a bit when it turns unusual and slowly drop whenever plushies restock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Doesn't matter how much you've been active, when your main carry slark doesn't spec anything in dark pact, or sven going shadow blade, you're just not going to win games. Much of the time being active means nothing because your laneners or carry players don't even notice the pings, or understand what you're asking them to do. Their reaction's slow, so by the time the realize you've set up a kill, the other team's already tp supported in or counter initiated.


If you want to get better, stop blaming others (doesn't matter if they at fault). Start only going for kills you know are guaranteed. Figure out who on your team isn't a complete ****** and help them or babysit the complete ******.

If you really are better than your MMR you should be able to win playing any position/role. Basics are basics and one of the reason I always suggest everybody main support for at least 100 games.

Ask Ramz how much better he got after finishing my support training. Soon he'll be better than me and I can be carried.









Ramz, how long did it take you to belief in support life?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If there's more plushies incoming, I might dump hwytty earlier than later.
> 
> If it follows Garran (last year), prices will jump a bit when it turns unusual and slowly drop whenever plushies restock.
> If you want to get better, stop blaming others (doesn't matter if they at fault). Start only going for kills you know are guaranteed. Figure out who on your team isn't a complete ****** and help them or babysit the complete ******.
> 
> If you really are better than your MMR you should be able to win playing any position/role. Basics are basics and one of the reason I always suggest everybody main support for at least 100 games.
> 
> Ask Ramz how much better he got after finishing my support training. Soon he'll be better than me and I can be carried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramz, how long did it take you to belief in support life?


You know that's not true. There's plenty of blame to go around but when the fact is its them and not you, there's nothing you can do but to hit the random mmr draw. I have over 150 games support on omni alone, and I play jakiro wd pugna very well. I even played Aegm;s support naga for a very long time. But when you're hard support at lvl 17-20, you're just not going to win the game when you're carry's lower level than you and their carry's level 25. There's more to winning than just you should win in any role. There's a lot more factors to it.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> lynxxyarly on steam if anyone ever wants to play with me. Hover over 4k these days. Been dragged down to the depths by my own boot straps, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Get an invite to the OCN guild if you havent already. There is almost always a group open to join, or at least we always open our group.
Click to expand...

Just don't join with Sun. He is too good and the best dazzle/lich player you'll ever see.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Its the only thing I would every play in Dota for a few reasons:
> I suck at last hitting so playing a mid or carry isnt an option for me and Im not good enough too play offlane so that leaves support.
> If I was even decent at last hitting I would still play support because most people dont want to play it
> I have no problem letting other people get all kills while I go 3-10-9 as a Venge.
> If Im only going to be playing support I might as well have some fancy couriers and wards


omg.. how did he even know... and they call him harry potter.. EF will be proud


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Just don't join with Sun. He is too good and the best dazzle/lich player you'll ever see.


Lol, thats not true, and i can play with everyone, brackets dont matter to me


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> omg.. how did he even know... and they call him harry potter.. EF will be proud


Pro players study their opponents' habits and tendencies so they know what they will do...


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Lol, thats not true, and i can play with everyone, brackets dont matter to me


man you need to play with me and ef and doc.. just hope ef stop showing at 2 am my time.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You know that's not true. There's plenty of blame to go around but when the fact is its them and not you, there's nothing you can do but to hit the random mmr draw. I have over 150 games support on omni alone, and I play jakiro wd pugna very well. I even played Aegm;s support naga for a very long time. But when you're hard support at lvl 17-20, you're just not going to win the game when you're carry's lower level than you and their carry's level 25. There's more to winning than just you should win in any role. There's a lot more factors to it.


I don't see the problem in ef's logic.
If you are indeed above/better than your current skill group, you should make a pretty big difference in the game.
Sure your mates might be horrible but you have to adjust your playstyle accordingly (ef gave a few example in how to compensate for lacking teammates).
You're right when you say there is a lot of factors to take into account but at least you should focus on what you can control (your gamestyle).

I've been playing since dota1 and I've been past the point where I felt that others were keeping me from improving.
I tried to check what I was doing wrong or right and tried to improve areas where I was lacking.
Watching replays might help in that regards for instance.
Also, playing support is definitely a great start to improves map awareness, positioning and coordination in teamfights.


----------



## redalert

http://www.overclock.net/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread#post_14915131

I updated the OP still a work in progress atm if anyone has any useful site that I dont have listed let me know


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread#post_14915131
> 
> I updated the OP still a work in progress atm if anyone has any useful site that I dont have listed let me know


Dota 2 reddit would be a nice addition.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Dota 2 reddit would be a nice addition.


damn how could I forget that


----------



## speedyeggtart

Plushies are available at welovefine! Get them before they are sold out!

http://www.welovefine.com/8430-dota-2-micro-plush-series-2.html#.U9xdkdxdWSo


----------



## offroadz

I love Dota, but as a grown man I don't get the whole plushies thing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I love Dota, but as a grown man I don't get the whole plushies thing.


Same here but i dont mid real figures.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I love Dota, but as a grown man I don't get the whole plushies thing.


*I love sport games and all, but as a grown man I don't get the whole gaming thing.*

hope i get the point across.

To be honest it's nothing more than a cool side product of something that a lot of people love. It's also kind of smart because a 12" plush can charge $25 or less and keep a higher profit margin than highly detailed PVC figures that needs to charge more to compensate for the expensive production

PS : but yes I do agree that PVC figures suit this game more

I'm the plushie guy by the way. I have about 50% as many plushies as the average asian girl (although its mostly because some of them can be acquired for free)


----------



## neXen

anyone interested the following?

Golden Genuine Lambs to the Slaughter
Golden Genuine Empyrean
Keys @ 1.5 (300)


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I don't see the problem in ef's logic.
> If you are indeed above/better than your current skill group, you should make a pretty big difference in the game.
> Sure your mates might be horrible but you have to adjust your playstyle accordingly (ef gave a few example in how to compensate for lacking teammates).
> You're right when you say there is a lot of factors to take into account but at least you should focus on what you can control (your gamestyle).
> 
> I've been playing since dota1 and I've been past the point where I felt that others were keeping me from improving.
> I tried to check what I was doing wrong or right and tried to improve areas where I was lacking.
> Watching replays might help in that regards for instance.
> Also, playing support is definitely a great start to improves map awareness, positioning and coordination in teamfights.


I've already stated why I find his logic problematic, as you agreed; There's a lot more factors involved than just if you're really better you should be higher. As for the things you can control thing, it's what I've said as well and it's the things I control that I work on. For example I've spent the last two hours or so just analysing my last few loses. It's part of my routine now. And during games I don't blame anyone openly. Anything that's not constructive, there's no point saying it in game. It's just part of what I picked up from coaching and being captains of sports teams growing up. But the fact that remains is still the other factors involved are the issues that keep mmr down. No offence here, but when people say if you're better than your mmr then you should be higher already is just a pretentious way of discrediting some of the big issues with matchmaking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> *I love sport games and all, but as a grown man I don't get the whole gaming thing.*
> 
> hope i get the point across.


----------



## ku4eto

When there are already 2 mids/offlanes/carry picked, you pick 3rd a nuker ( Nyx ), and the last 2 picks are again carry/offlaners. Some people are just stupid.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> When there are already 2 mids/offlanes/carry picked, you pick 3rd a nuker ( Nyx ), and the last 2 picks are again carry/offlaners. Some people are just stupid.


Or bored?

I don't know......first 2 picks 1 mid 1 carry, 3rd pick mid / carry again, that's roughly 90% of my games.

In 80% of the games, I try to pick 4th or 5th so that I can take care of what the team is missing, but after say 10 of such games, I don't care what others says, I'll be picking a carry if I want to play a carry. Trash talk me all you want in the chat I wouldn't care. I average to play 5-10 games per week, even less than that now that peak season arrives at work, and nobody is stopping me from playing 1-2 carry games from my very limited game time.

Not finding excuses for others, just saying there are exceptions .


----------



## Jim888

@Red you should put up a New player link something like Purge has: http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck in the OP


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Or bored?
> 
> I don't know......first 2 picks 1 mid 1 carry, 3rd pick mid / carry again, that's roughly 90% of my games.
> 
> In 80% of the games, I try to pick 4th or 5th so that I can take care of what the team is missing, but after say 10 of such games, I don't care what others says, I'll be picking a carry if I want to play a carry. Trash talk me all you want in the chat I wouldn't care. I average to play 5-10 games per week, even less than that now that peak season arrives at work, and nobody is stopping me from playing 1-2 carry games from my very limited game time.
> 
> Not finding excuses for others, just saying there are exceptions .


Same here, got crapload of flame last game, because picked again Nyx,, while we had Kunka mid , Pugna and Legion up, and me and Rubick bottom. Why ? Just because i got Nyx.


----------



## Toxsick

lol


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> lol


Yeah that got me laughing ha ha


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Just don't join with Sun. He is too good and the best dazzle/lich player you'll ever see.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, thats not true, and i can play with everyone, brackets dont matter to me
Click to expand...

I am joking; I hope you didn't take it too seriously.


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I am joking; I hope you didn't take it too seriously.


Im always cool dont worry ^^


----------



## sebkow

Some random photos from TI4 me and my friend took. I have more if people want to see more. For scale im 5'11 Puppey is huge....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Toxsick

EE-sama saying w33 is not pro, shots fired.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> Some random photos from TI4 me and my friend took. I have more if people want to see more. For scale im 5'11 Puppey is huge....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice pics


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> Some random photos from TI4 me and my friend took. I have more if people want to see more. For scale im 5'11 Puppey is huge....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


stopped watching after seeing him with rtz and ee... the biggest douche self centered players on earth


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> Some random photos from TI4 me and my friend took. I have more if people want to see more. For scale im 5'11 Puppey is huge....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


O damn

How was your overall experience, from lines to the viewing with so many people? Did having it on such a large screen detach from the level of detail you'd expect from playing? Was it hard to make out what was happening on the screen at times?

I still think C9 would've won that game if the crowd would've kept quite about the lvl 1 rosh. Of course VG said it wasn't the crowd, but I still think it helped. Where you there and did you sense there might have been the issue?


----------



## redalert




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


I think he i just doing so i can pass time. There are no big tournaments to cast. As soon as Summit II and SL 10 go up he will be back.

Edit: Just noticed there is some good money in Korean Dota. Two tournaments Zephyr has won both over $50K. You cant get that kind of money unless you beat big teams in west and china.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think he i just doing so i can pass time. There are no big tournaments to cast. As soon as Summit II and SL 10 go up he will be back.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed there is some good money in Korean Dota. Two tournaments Zephyr has won both over $50K. You cant get that kind of money unless you beat big teams in west and china.


Well i-league starts in 2 weeks BTS is supposed to cast it. There will LAN Finals that will have Western and Eastern teams in China. It will be a big tourney and pretty big prizepool. SL10 starts the end of August. KDL lasts about 2 months. If it wasnt for the fact that Purge has to stay so he can get the rest of the money he won from Nexxon he probably would of stayed in the US. Nexxon does monthly payments and not a lump sum like most other tournaments do.


----------



## connectwise

KDL is streaming right now, but singsing's stream is just too entertaining.










god damn so uncomfortable


----------



## HarrisLam

oh man.......your photos make the Ti looks so interesting even though the final was plain awful

Now I can't even imagine how incredible Ti3 was for the live crowd....

And sheever <3, the most beautiful mountain troll ever existed


----------



## Toxsick

.


----------



## scooter.jay

http://twitch.tv/simsons2 High quality dota incomming lol


----------



## ku4eto

How to throw a game with PA at 20 min having Phases and MKB -> have an entire team of idiots. Getting 5man raped between T2 and T3 tower, while we still have T1, they are like : omg noob , l2p we said miss. I get feed, my lane riki is having only PT for 15 mins. He goes missing for 10 mins, comes back with Mordigan,MOM and diffusial. Nyx 25 min mid has lvl 4 Dagon , Tinker offlane on ancients for 25 min got lvl 5 dagon , BoT and dagger, then i am to blame for having 0 teamplay and initiaton skills or support with sentry wards.

At least the next game i won with team having 3 ints ( one of them me - WR ) and only 1 hard carry ( TA ) vs a lot better made team for teamfights. Was solo/dual with CM vs Mirana, after having on the 4th min Phases i got Mirana destroyed in terms of farm for 10 more minutes, got at 15 Orchid, after that Maelstrom and Crystalis. Got almost as same kills as our carry TA , and even assists as CM. Not to mention, that i was making the bigger part of the teamfights with the only stun in the team + the silence. Games where i get a bigger role ( sem-carry ) as WR are my favourite.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> How to throw a game with PA at 20 min having Phases and MKB -> have an entire team of idiots. Getting 5man raped between T2 and T3 tower, while we still have T1, they are like : omg noob , l2p we said miss. I get feed, my lane riki is having only PT for 15 mins. He goes missing for 10 mins, comes back with Mordigan,MOM and diffusial. Nyx 25 min mid has lvl 4 Dagon , Tinker offlane on ancients for 25 min got lvl 5 dagon , BoT and dagger, then i am to blame for having 0 teamplay and initiaton skills or support with sentry wards..


I don't get why people go MKB on PA. Get HoD and Skull Basher and BKB. Much better.

On the real topic, just coordinate the team. Assume leadership and boss them around. it is annoying but it will work, sometimes. Sometimes it is just a **** game and you have to realize and get over it and learn from mistakes.


----------



## redalert

After updating the OP again because I forgot about the Purge guide thanks Doc. Another site that some people might not know about is http://dotaflame.com/ It has listings for twitch Dota2 Vods for alot of the pro's that stream on twitch.

http://dota.io/quiz/


----------



## connectwise

Makes me want to get good at kunkka, then agin, when I saw Versutra playing earth spirit and just wrecking, made me wanna play that broken hero too.

That one hit crit bf build is just deadly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I don't get why people go MKB on PA. Get HoD and Skull Basher and BKB. Much better.
> 
> On the real topic, just coordinate the team. Assume leadership and boss them around. it is annoying but it will work, sometimes. Sometimes it is just a **** game and you have to realize and get over it and learn from mistakes.


Ehh... yeah




LOL


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After updating the OP again because I forgot about the Purge guide thanks Doc. Another site that some people might not know about is http://dotaflame.com/ It has listings for twitch Dota2 Vods for alot of the pro's that stream on twitch.
> 
> http://dota.io/quiz/


this guy keeps running to pros on streams


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> this guy keeps running to pros on streams


Well of course. He's 6900 MMR. Most people above 5K gets queued up with anybody up at that ranking.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After updating the OP again because I forgot about the Purge guide thanks Doc. Another site that some people might not know about is http://dotaflame.com/ It has listings for twitch Dota2 Vods for alot of the pro's that stream on twitch.
> 
> http://dota.io/quiz/


When you adding the OCN thread to your sig?









Yahs for updated OP.


----------



## Toxsick

Kunkka battlefury, love it.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Im always cool dont worry ^^


Liar. You dish out peruvian justice all day long.

That's slang for killing and eating cuys. Nothing cool about that, just lots to worry about.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Kunkka battlefury, love it.


Pro kunkka have said that the mana problems makes BF almost crucial on it. But then again, support kunkka is legit too.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Pro kunkka have said that the mana problems makes BF almost crucial on it. But then again, support kunkka is legit too.


i start to hate these "support kunka" and "support mirana" picks tho.


----------



## connectwise

I like to play a support alchy and naga too.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Just came by to thanks all people I played with yesterday.

The game was pretty fun.









Also, all hail the drunk shadow shaman played by Ef. haha

"drunk doto, best doto"


----------



## Atham

How does the BF work on Kunkka?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Just came by to thanks all people I played with yesterday.
> 
> The game was pretty fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, all hail the drunk shadow shaman played by Ef. haha
> 
> "drunk doto, best doto"


You should see his drunken panda plays...


----------



## jojoenglish85

im ready, just been randoming and learning each character. Pretty fun


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> You should see his drunken panda plays...


I suppose his micro goes over 9000 when he's drunk. hahah


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How does the BF work on Kunkka?


'

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Kunkka It stacks with tidebringer


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Just came by to thanks all people I played with yesterday.
> 
> The game was pretty fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, all hail the drunk shadow shaman played by Ef. haha
> 
> "drunk doto, best doto"


You got to meet the drunk ef? OMG.. he is so awesome when he is drunk but he is ever funnier when he is sober. EF is one of the nicest person i've met not only on OCN but my whole entire life... The Bromance is REAL







Kappa


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> When you adding the OCN thread to your sig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yahs for updated OP.


Check again


----------



## Ramzinho

these plays. make me love dota.. but this is just a very bad play from his opponents btw. the lust for the kill got them all


----------



## redalert

If anyone is looking for TI4 demiheroes (the little figurines not the plushies) https://www.facebook.com/TheValveStore/posts/732854916749829?fref=nf http://store.valvesoftware.com/index.php?t=2

If you are in the EU looking for the TI4 plushies

http://esportshop.eu/accessories/dota-2/dota-2-series-two-microplush-blindbox/

Sorry to everyone's wallet


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> these plays. make me love dota.. but this is just a very bad play from his opponents btw. the lust for the kill got them all


He did really good. That never works against Pros because they dont solo gank.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> You got to meet the drunk ef? OMG.. he is so awesome when he is drunk but he is ever funnier when he is sober. EF is one of the nicest person i've met not only on OCN but my whole entire life... The Bromance is REAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kappa


So much feels in your post! hahaha
Bromance is perfectly fine to me.
Dota 2 and bromance is manly I dare to say. xD

On topic: 6.82 tomorrow? I'll eat a hat if that happens.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> So much feels in your post! hahaha
> Bromance is perfectly fine to me.
> Dota 2 and bromance is manly I dare to say. xD
> 
> On topic: 6.82 tomorrow? I'll eat a hat if that happens.


Make sure its an uncommon hat







based off of TI3 it took over a month for any major patch (First Blood) and the next balance patch (6.79) was a month later. I hope it doesnt take that long.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> So much feels in your post! hahaha
> Bromance is perfectly fine to me.
> Dota 2 and bromance is manly I dare to say. xD
> 
> On topic: 6.82 tomorrow? I'll eat a hat if that happens.


i think it will come later, not yet.


----------



## Deceit

Hey, I haven't been on here for a while.

I've been playing this game for a long time and recently getting back into it. I'm willing to donate some time to help out beginners, play with them, teach them the ins and outs for some rep points. I'd really like to use the market place (selling/parting-out computer for college money







) but have no reps at all.


----------



## pLuhhmm

im down almost 1k mmr and im pretty sure it's due to this new personality bull****. it's also nice how valve moderates the games like we're 10 years old. glad i cant call people out on their bad plays without getting muted for a week. OOPS!

these games arent even fun anymore. only games worth playing are on my smurf 4k+ accounts.

thanks valve! glad you ruined CS and dota for me!


----------



## Mark the Bold

"Unable to establish connection to the server."

Can't seem to join any servers now. I get through to about 1 in 10, but most of the time it fails? Anybody else? Firewall is off. Very, very recent phenomenon..... any suggestions? Been speccing for years....


----------



## HarrisLam

I hope the problems of deathball tower push lineups(and tinker) get addressed in the next patch. The new Ti finals have shown that the game desperately needs a shift from objective pushing towards fighting / ganking based styles

Even rats give you a spontaneous split screen double action excitement. Deathball 5 man push is literally castle defense, usually with the defending side at a significant disadvantage


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I hope the problems of deathball tower push lineups(and tinker) get addressed in the next patch. The new Ti finals have shown that the game desperately needs a shift from objective pushing towards fighting / ganking based styles
> 
> Even rats give you a spontaneous split screen double action excitement. Deathball 5 man push is literally castle defense, usually with the defending side at a significant disadvantage


Game needs Pitlord bad. He's pretty much *the* antipusher


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> im down almost 1k mmr and im pretty sure it's due to this new personality bull****. it's also nice how valve moderates the games like we're 10 years old. glad i cant call people out on their bad plays without getting muted for a week. OOPS!
> 
> these games arent even fun anymore. only games worth playing are on my smurf 4k+ accounts.
> 
> thanks valve! glad you ruined CS and dota for me!


Um what? I always call people out when they misplay, but there's a multitude of ways to call out somebody for making a misplay. I've never been server-side muted in HoN, DotA or LoL, all of which I have over 2500 games combined in.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I hope the problems of deathball tower push lineups(and tinker) get addressed in the next patch. The new Ti finals have shown that the game desperately needs a shift from objective pushing towards fighting / ganking based styles
> 
> Even rats give you a spontaneous split screen double action excitement. Deathball 5 man push is literally castle defense, usually with the defending side at a significant disadvantage


Yeah, 5-man push strats are less interesting to watch and less fun to play against imo.


----------



## ku4eto

Carry Nyx - some crap i am good at. Just won a game where i was with Nyx - PT , Basher , Mjolnir , Helm of Dominator , BKB .
My team waas Cent , CM , Morhpling , Treant VS Chaos Knight , WK , Invoker , Lina , SF
Went on mid vs SF , ganked on 1st min with Invis rune to kill invoker on upper lane.
Then ganked again with hasted to kill WK on upper lane.
Then CM helped to gank SF.
After lvl 6 it became easy - TP from base to tower , ult while teleporting, going to help/kill with full mana.
Best initiations ever with that Centaur. Having me , him and CM vs 5 of them , and killing them all ( with me surviving most of the times ).

Final score - 16/7/25 , most assists in the game, 2nd place on Kills , only Morphling was leading with 2 more. He got crazy farm with 280 creeps, while i had only 90 creeps.
He got like Ethereal , Manta , PT , Linken and something else.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> im down almost 1k mmr and im pretty sure it's due to this new personality bull****. it's also nice how valve moderates the games like we're 10 years old. glad i cant call people out on their bad plays without getting muted for a week. OOPS!
> 
> these games arent even fun anymore. only games worth playing are on my smurf 4k+ accounts.
> 
> thanks valve! glad you ruined CS and dota for me!


Lol, i often tell ppl to go f themselfes and have yet to be muted in these 3 years of dota 2. I don't rage excesively though







Never been muted in cs:go either


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I hope the problems of deathball tower push lineups(and tinker) get addressed in the next patch. The new Ti finals have shown that the game desperately needs a shift from objective pushing towards fighting / ganking based styles
> 
> Even rats give you a spontaneous split screen double action excitement. Deathball 5 man push is literally castle defense, usually with the defending side at a significant disadvantage


The funny thing is the death ball strat sort of came out of nowhere tourneys prior to TI4 it was a mix of everything. Razor being the most picked hero just amazing. It didn't help that getting picked off early was a death sentence since there was no counter push too it. I would of liked to seen a Kotl picked at least one time, hell even a warlock anything too slow down delay the push. Picking Kotl or warlock couldn't of been any worse.


----------



## Toxsick

what does icefrog have to offer in patch 6.82. i wonder.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is 6.82 coming today?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> what does icefrog have to offer in patch 6.82. i wonder.


i believe BUFF more heroes. nerf less heroes.. and maybe a new hero or two.

oh and Red.. btw the figurenes were all sold out in 30 minutes


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i believe BUFF more heroes. nerf less heroes.. and maybe a new hero or two.


i hope techies alone.
rest of the unreleased hero pool are broken, except Pitlord.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is 6.82 coming today?


No chance after TI3 first major patch took over month and the next balance patch took another month. At the earliest would be the end of August. Probably smaller patches in until the next major update
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i believe BUFF more heroes. nerf less heroes.. and maybe a new hero or two.
> 
> oh and Red.. btw the figurenes were all sold out in 30 minutes


I got my venge figure the store was in the middle of updating so I got in just in time.
I just hope they don't go overboard with the buffs and nerfs


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Game needs Pitlord bad. He's pretty much *the* antipusher


I know a lot of you are hoping for Pitlord to be added some day, but somehow I have the feeling that he won't, ever.

First of all, his pit skill is already being used by disrupter. Second, in this current meta, his ult will not be allowed, period. With wisp causing so much trouble in the last patches, the last thing valve wants to do is mess with mass teleportation. (if I interpreted some of his skills wrongly I apologize. He was a very new hero when I got close to quitting dota 1, and no one ever picks him in pubs)

Though valve could get some more work done on KotL and warlock. The current meta EXTREMELY favors tanky str supports that farm for a dagger. They changed one of the definitions of support heros (fragile) and are not any less effective in any stage of the game (sandking, earthshaker), melee str offlane heros with big ults that are so hard to kill doesn't help the situation either. That is leaves no place in the game for big-ult squishy ranged supports
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The funny thing is the death ball strat sort of came out of nowhere tourneys prior to TI4 it was a mix of everything. Razor being the most picked hero just amazing. It didn't help that getting picked off early was a death sentence since there was no counter push too it. I would of liked to seen a Kotl picked at least one time, hell even a warlock anything too slow down delay the push. Picking Kotl or warlock couldn't of been any worse.


it's funny cuz every time I see razor get picked I watch that guy loses the game. He literally never gets anything done in my spectated games.

Anyway, I think the reason why the deathball strat came out of nowhere was because teams were trying to figure out the sweet balance between push power and teamfight strengths. It's no longer like having 5 heros that can push together like enchantress + shadow shaman + DP + pugna + 1random (lycan is excluded here because....let's just say hes banned forever







). People evolved into putting heros like skywrath, void, AA, centuar, tide (etc) in the mix just to add teamfight flexiblity.

Now, it seems like the winning team usually consists of

- 2 pushers (at least 1 core)
- a tank that also have HUGE teamfight presence (in the form of tide, centuar, brewmaster or plain carry doom)
- 1-2 heros that always get out of teamfight alive (mirana, weaver, etc)
- (optional) have very cheap spells that allow the hero to deal damage without even being in the fight (AA, furion, ember spirit, etc)

and the good ganking heros or literally ALL traditional carries have phased out of the pro scene, literally, all. of. them. And I don't think most are happy with this.

OK, not all of them, we got weaver and WK left, but you get the idea.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I know a lot of you are hoping for Pitlord to be added some day, but somehow I have the feeling that he won't, ever.
> 
> First of all, his pit skill is already being used by disrupter. Second, in this current meta, his ult will not be allowed, period. With wisp causing so much trouble in the last patches, the last thing valve wants to do is mess with mass teleportation. (if I interpreted some of his skills wrongly I apologize. He was a very new hero when I got close to quitting dota 1, and no one ever picks him in pubs)
> 
> Though valve could get some more work done on KotL and warlock. The current meta EXTREMELY favors tanky str supports that farm for a dagger. They changed one of the definitions of support heros (fragile) and are not any less effective in any stage of the game (sandking, earthshaker), melee str offlane heros with big ults that are so hard to kill doesn't help the situation either. That is leaves no place in the game for big-ult squishy ranged supports
> it's funny cuz every time I see razor get picked I watch that guy loses the game. He literally never gets anything done in my spectated games.
> 
> Anyway, I think the reason why the deathball strat came out of nowhere was because teams were trying to figure out the sweet balance between push power and teamfight strengths. It's no longer like having 5 heros that can push together like enchantress + shadow shaman + DP + pugna + 1random (lycan is excluded here because....let's just say hes banned forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). People evolved into putting heros like skywrath, void, AA, centuar, tide (etc) in the mix just to add teamfight flexiblity.
> 
> Now, it seems like the winning team usually consists of
> 
> - 2 pushers (at least 1 core)
> - a tank that also have HUGE teamfight presence (in the form of tide, centuar, brewmaster or plain carry doom)
> - 1-2 heros that always get out of teamfight alive (mirana, weaver, etc)
> - (optional) have very cheap spells that allow the hero to deal damage without even being in the fight (AA, furion, ember spirit, etc)
> 
> and the good ganking heros or literally ALL traditional carries have phased out of the pro scene, literally, all. of. them. And I don't think most are happy with this.
> 
> OK, not all of them, we got weaver and WK left, but you get the idea.


Razor had an awful win rate like 41% and zzzzzz hero to watch.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I know a lot of you are hoping for Pitlord to be added some day, but somehow I have the feeling that he won't, ever..


they will, but the last few hero's will go slowly.. since all of them are broken asf anyways yeah except some of them arent really.
but Zet? and Oracle? Autowin hero's pretty much. porting hero's isnt their priority anymore anyway.
on Pitlord, i dont see why he shouldnt be added, unless he will get reworked.
enjoy the pubs while u can folks, lol.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> they will, but the last few hero's will go slowly.. since all of them are broken asf anyways yeah except some of them arent really.
> but Zet? and Oracle? Autowin hero's pretty much. porting hero's isnt their priority anymore anyway.
> on Pitlord, *i dont see why he shouldnt be added, unless he will get reworked.*
> enjoy the pubs while u can folks, lol.


I've never heard of those 2 heros you mentioned. They were maybe "too new" for me

bolded was exactly what I meant. If he were to be added, I'll expect at least a 50% rework, which pretty much can't really be called a "rework" anymore


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I've never heard of those 2 heros you mentioned. They were maybe "too new" for me
> 
> bolded was exactly what I meant. If he were to be added, I'll expect at least a 50% rework, which pretty much can't really be called a "rework" anymore


Pitlord seems "ok" but i see the rat incoming tho mass teleportation indeed. but i hope he wont be reworked and i dont think he will. maybe in patch 6.82 but i doubt it.
its true his ravage-like pit is going through bkb, wouldn't it be funny? in the current "meta" Pitlords tps his whole team to theyre base wipes them with hes ravage-like-pit.
But thats why he's probably never gonna reach CM. also didnt note his passive... + damage to creeps and what not.

Also the 2 hero's im reffering to are these.

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Arc_Warden
http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Oracle

cant imagine how people will whine how 'op' these heros will be once it reaches dota 2 "op valve pls nerf"
this is also why i think they arent being released yet.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Miss the days where we would get 2-3 hero ports.


----------



## Masked

I'd like to see Auroth make a return, personally -- Was always a good hero and could easily be worked in...Burn and blast were always good abilities.

I guess you sort of have that with AA and Lich though...Still, would be nice.


----------



## evilferret

But Volvo needs to save hero ports for events! How else they going to sell hats?









Willing to bet Winter Wyvern is going to be part of a Winter event.

Personally waiting for Oracle.

Harris, just wait for the meta to change. Hopefully things will mix up after the next patch.


----------



## ku4eto

I really hate the term " meta " , especially when i am going to play Carry Nyx ( the only Nyx i play ), and go NOOB NOOB CARRY NYX NEW META. In Solo plays on 3,5k MMR , there is no such thing, everyone picks whatever they want, and some of the people pick actual counters. Solo Captains - just don't do that on low ratings.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I really hate the term " meta " , especially when i am going to play Carry Nyx ( the only Nyx i play ), and go NOOB NOOB CARRY NYX NEW META. In Solo plays on 3,5k MMR , there is no such thing, everyone picks whatever they want, and some of the people pick actual counters. Solo Captains - just don't do that on low ratings.


If you could enlighten me on how carry Nyx works, I'd be delighted.

Basically his kit has nothing that allows him to really carry.
He has ok stat gain, that's all. Most carries and semi-carries will absolutely melt him.

The only way I'm seeing it working is that people don't expect a Nyx to farm, so that part works.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> If you could enlighten me on how carry Nyx works, I'd be delighted.
> 
> Basically his kit has nothing that allows him to really carry.
> He has ok stat gain, that's all. Most carries and semi-carries will absolutely melt him.
> 
> The only way I'm seeing it working is that people don't expect a Nyx to farm, so that part works.


The build is : PT , Basher , Hyperstone ( which later goes into Mjolnir or Assault, depending on enemy heroes ) , after that BKB or Vladimir/HoD ( depending on my team ). It is actually quite good - initiate with ult, stun , manaburn - the usual stuff. After that it comes to the attack speed and the bashes/chain lightnings. After that the rest of the team jumps up. Having a Spiked Carapace helps disabling the enemy teams from coutnering you for another 2.4 Sec, in which time you can keep attacking their carry. It is easy to go up against 2-3 Ints this way and kill at least 1 of them and escape. Have gone vs Lina , QoP , Jakiro with PT , Basher and Mjolnir only, and killed all 3 of them.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Harris, just wait for the meta to change. Hopefully things will mix up after the next patch.


I strongly believe the following changes will be on the next patch :

- shadow shaman serpent wards lv 1, either number of wards decrease by 1, or damage -5
- a nerf to lycan's passive or howl

The below are what I'm hoping for :

- nerf on centuar's strength growth and/or base armor
- nerf on march of the machines
- nerf on blink dagger through either cost or re-introduction of mana cost. It's becoming the support's BKB, and I hate to see the same items on everyone, every game
- decrease stun duration on mirana arrow
- nerf on ember spirit
- buff on heros that haven't been seen much on the pro scene, some honorable mention : zeus, warlock, keeper of the light, leshrac, undying and windranger
(i'm aware that zeus wins a lot of pub games)

- most likely not gonna happen, but I also want a slight buff on dark seer. One of the most exciting ultimate, probably even more dramatic than epicenter. Just want to see it more in games


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I strongly believe the following changes will be on the next patch :
> 
> - shadow shaman serpent wards lv 1, either number of wards decrease by 1, or damage -5
> - a nerf to lycan's passive or howl
> 
> The below are what I'm hoping for :
> 
> - nerf on centuar's strength growth and/or base armor
> - nerf on march of the machines
> - nerf on blink dagger through either cost or re-introduction of mana cost. It's becoming the support's BKB, and I hate to see the same items on everyone, every game
> - decrease stun duration on mirana arrow
> - nerf on ember spirit
> - buff on heros that haven't been seen much on the pro scene, some honorable mention : zeus, warlock, keeper of the light, leshrac, undying and windranger
> (i'm aware that zeus wins a lot of pub games)
> 
> - most likely not gonna happen, but I also want a slight buff on dark seer. One of the most exciting ultimate, probably even more dramatic than epicenter. Just want to see it more in games


Most of these nerfs are ... bad , like totally bad.
Only maybe the March of the machines should have the damage type changed from magical to physical.
Blink dagger - well not really an issue, there are certain heroes with low mana pools that will not be really happy about this. Also, if you happen vs Lancer with diffusial, you are dead without mana for blink.
Mirana's stun durotation is 5 seconds for 2000 range hit. This means staying on one place for 3-4 seconds , and then you complain for being easy target ?
Ember spirit got considerable nerf, but i wouldn't mind having some more 100 magic damage absorb taken from this fire shield.
Centaur got his ult changed from having 12 str added per level. Instead he gets STR gain, and you want that to be nerfed ? At lvl 11 he has ~1600 HP with Vanguard. That ain't much , he is supposed to be a tank/initiator.

As for the BUff on the heroes that didn't see much on the Pro scene - seriously, this is because people chose what heroes to pick, Zeus is OP enough with his global ult. Leshrac is balanced enough, just stun is a bit crappy ( like Linas' Stun ), KOTL got Scepter for his ult, which makes him even better. Warlock - i do not see what he has to have buffed, he is support hero for Dagger + Ult initiation. Only the Ult Impact damage being removed was bad thing i think.
Undying - there is nothing to improve, that damn zombie has infinite amount of spam for the STR steal spell on low levels. Get him Soul Ring and he is the second Undead King in this game. The zombies are quite OP too, his ult is not such a big deal. Don't see what he has to have buffed, he is already strong enough.

As for WR - she had the Ult buffed - the manacost got drastically reduced - from 100/200/300 to 75/100/125. So is the DMG reduction. Scepter at LVL 3 ult - 0% dmg reduction and 15 sec CD . I am perfectly fine with WR as it is now, as is one of my favourite heroes, as is quite good for semi-carry/carry/support.


----------



## Xeqn

march of the machines is universal damage
50% magic 50% physical
else it would not effect ancients

i don't think icefrog will be doing huge a hero patch
his probably gona be reworking global gold gains/tower gold passive gold gains again

pubs have been pretty bull**** lately cause captains think they can do anti deathball strats
but it never works the only strat playable right now is the deathball
which leads to well ti4 grand finals where you deathball or get deathballed and the game is over in 20 minutes
or you try to do a counter strat and get your base brute forced in 30 minutes anyway


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> i don't think icefrog will be doing huge a hero patch
> his probably gona be reworking global gold gains/tower gold passive gold gains again


This is actually one of the option thats very likely that I do not want to see happen.

It's basically "too simple" of a change and yet affects "too much"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Blink dagger - well not really an issue, there are certain heroes with low mana pools that will not be really happy about this. Also, if you happen vs Lancer with diffusial, you are dead without mana for blink.


That's the whole point. I think low mana pool strength heros should not be allowed to get blink off and cast both(or even 3) of their damage spells with mere brown boots and dagger *without being at full mana.*

As for diffusial phantom lancer, well, you already can't blink when anybody hit you once, so I don't really see your point
Quote:


> Mirana's stun durotation is 5 seconds for 2000 range hit. This means staying on one place for 3-4 seconds , and then you complain for being easy target ?


I did not complain for being easy target. Do not put words in my mouth.

I am tired of seeing mirana every single game. The arrow nerf I listed was aimed as the hero as a whole.
Quote:


> Centaur got his ult changed from having 12 str added per level. Instead he gets STR gain, and you want that to be nerfed ? At lvl 11 he has ~1600 HP with Vanguard. That ain't much , he is supposed to be a tank/initiator.


When I see teams are willing to give centuar the entire safe lane so that he can farm up the dagger faster than anyone else on the map, and how it actually succeeds in terms of global dominance with blink stomp double edge, I think there is a problem.

Blink stomp double edge is way too strong when blink is gotten early. At level 8~10, he can have almost double the HP of most low HP hero(~1300), and double kill in a teamfight can be easily achieved if the fight last longer than blink double edge cooldown.

It's either the blink or the centuar, I would like to see some changes one way or another

Quote:


> As for the BUff on the heroes that didn't see much on the Pro scene - seriously, this is because people chose what heroes to pick


I stopped reading here.


----------



## Xeqn

the deathball strat always consisted of 2 pushers at most (shadow shaman, lycan, veno) and always had heros that have amazing zone control/scaling

theres little to nothing you can do when their at your towers when the only way to stop them is fighting into 20 billion wards/ summon aoe bullcrap alch sprays etc

something needs to be done and taking 5 damage from lycans wolfs wont do anything

like iceiceice said in that interview icefrog has his work cut out for him this patch


----------



## WALSRU

Buffing heroes simply based on what the pros are picking is what gave us the current Brewmaster. Don't get me wrong, he's my favorite hero but he's too strong in all lanes right now. Trends are trends.

Blink dagger definitely needs a nerf

PL and Lina do both need something major, they don't really have a relevant niche not already done better by other heroes.

I expect tower gold to receive a major change. The current gold spike from crushing T1's and T2's is almost impossible to come back from.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> This is actually one of the option thats very likely that I do not want to see happen.
> 
> It's basically "too simple" of a change and yet affects "too much"
> That's the whole point. I think low mana pool strength heros should not be allowed to get blink off and cast both(or even 3) of their damage spells with mere brown boots and dagger *without being at full mana.*
> 
> As for diffusial phantom lancer, well, you already can't blink when anybody hit you once, so I don't really see your point
> I did not complain for being easy target. Do not put words in my mouth.
> 
> I am tired of seeing mirana every single game. The arrow nerf I listed was aimed as the hero as a whole.
> When I see teams are willing to give centuar the entire safe lane so that he can farm up the dagger faster than anyone else on the map, and how it actually succeeds in terms of global dominance with blink stomp double edge, I think there is a problem.
> 
> Blink stomp double edge is way too strong when blink is gotten early. At level 8~10, he can have almost double the HP of most low HP hero(~1300), and double kill in a teamfight can be easily achieved if the fight last longer than blink double edge cooldown.
> 
> It's either the blink or the centuar, I would like to see some changes one way or another
> I stopped reading here.


Prior to free blink earthshaker slardar cent sand king were barely picked in pro games. Free blink mana cost opened up the hero pool a lot more. Cent was really good during the 6.80 patch but after his nerf his win rate fell to 44%. He did good during TI but was only picked 15 times.

One way you can slow the tower push early is buff tower damage done to creeps and summoned units.


----------



## connectwise

How would you nerf blink, add mana cost again or cool down?

New pro veno build










4 treads (not in image) phase build.


----------



## HarrisLam

Connectwise : I was thinking about re-introducing a mana cost, somewhere around 30-50. At this moment, when I get my blink I use it in my usual movement, blink my way back to my base for heal and vice versa and never need to give a dam. I believe that needs to be addressed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Buffing heroes simply based on what the pros are picking is what gave us the current Brewmaster. Don't get me wrong, he's my favorite hero but he's too strong in all lanes right now. Trends are trends.
> 
> I expect tower gold to receive a major change. The current gold spike from crushing T1's and T2's is almost impossible to come back from.


first part : agreed, trends are trends, but this current trend is showing quite an extreme dominance in the meta. In the past, all 4 of rat, gank, push and teamfight-build can work as long as not significantly outplayed. Rat did win the Ti3 and go on to become one of the popular strats but it never dominated all other strats like deathball now does.

This might surprise you, but I thought brew isn't that bad, at least not as bad as the other heros I listed that I hope nerfed. He is kind of like a better razor to me. Picked a lot, win some, loss some. Simply put, I don't mind seeing him at the current frequency of play as his ult is a lot less boring than razor's.

Most of the heros I hope to get buffs are supports (except zeus) so it shouldn't shake the playing field too much. I was so happy that the patch after Ti3 expanded the professional dota hero pool so much, but Ti4 seems to have the reverse effect. All I want is to see more heros get played.

second part : agreed somewhat. I still think the root cause is the unmatched strength of the deathball playstyle that makes the meta how it is at the moment. I do agree that tweaking tower gold could help a lot, but I also feel that killing a tower does deserve that much reward. I guess a minor nerf like 10-15% less gold wouldn't hurt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Prior to free blink earthshaker slardar cent sand king were barely picked in pro games. Free blink mana cost opened up the hero pool a lot more. Cent was really good during the 6.80 patch but after his nerf his win rate fell to 44%. He did good during TI but was only picked 15 times.
> 
> One way you can slow the tower push early is buff tower damage done to creeps and summoned units.


Free blink did not opened the hero pool, it shifted the hero pool. It makes the tanks initiate and survive way better than before, which killed the popularity of traditional hard carry+babysitter combo. The old babysitters are simply food for deadly pairs such as centuar or sandking + skywrath, in the meantime traditional carries can't get big fast enough to match the presence of these heros. Not sure if you noticed, around the time of Ti3, overall tankiness is not valued very highly, but now those heros are seeing a lot of play. I feel that the increased overall tankiness has a direct effect on how anti-deathball is harder than ever before.


----------



## WALSRU

Just for a short vent, not necessarily at anyone particular (maybe Reddit or Youtube comments) but it drives me crazy when any pushing strat is referred to as "RAT". This meta is not "RAT", which is the tactic of splitting the map and avoiding fights. Pushing yes, but earlier and very static. AKA Deathball, like a Protoss that dares you to walk into their colossus range.

I think one of the other contributions to this meta was the nerfs to jungle exp. As we saw in TI3 supports used to be much more effective at pulling or leeching jungle camps to get some exp or gold. Reverting or possibly making the jungle more rewarding could help to spread the map. Theoretically a team should have the option to turtle a team that is going 5 man at 8 minutes by farming and having an impactful level advantage 10 minutes later. As it is there's not much reason to split the map in the laning phase. Patch 6.79 gave everyone the teamfight meta they were asking for but when properly exploited it just results in a total 5 man steamroll. It's sort of a pub meta if you ask me, you can get away with as many cores as you want if they have a strong level 6.

/rant


----------



## ku4eto

The purpose of the game is to have fun and to WIN IT. There is nothing like "Rat Dota". You either win or lose. If you can't win in teamfights, you win by split pushing fast and escaping.

HarisLam , the Pros pick whatever they consider may be useful They go for split pushers, disablers , hard carry , something for easy defend. Things like that. The last post says what i would like to have changed, you do not have to agree with that. And my list is way smaller than yours. If you are getting beaten by Cent with dagger, then counter it with wards or something that too has lot of HP and can farm easy. In "pubs" Cent is not so picked. Also, the dagger was always one of the most important items for SK and Cent. It is really useful for heroes who have AOE spells that can disable the entire team. And i am totally fine with that, even if i am on the receiving end. Everything can be countered to certain extent.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I strongly believe the following changes will be on the next patch :
> 
> - shadow shaman serpent wards lv 1, either number of wards decrease by 1, or damage -5
> - a nerf to lycan's passive or howl
> 
> The below are what I'm hoping for :
> 
> - nerf on centuar's strength growth and/or base armor
> - nerf on march of the machines
> - nerf on blink dagger through either cost or re-introduction of mana cost. It's becoming the support's BKB, and I hate to see the same items on everyone, every game
> - decrease stun duration on mirana arrow
> - nerf on ember spirit
> - buff on heros that haven't been seen much on the pro scene, some honorable mention : zeus, warlock, keeper of the light, leshrac, undying and windranger
> (i'm aware that zeus wins a lot of pub games)
> 
> - most likely not gonna happen, but I also want a slight buff on dark seer. One of the most exciting ultimate, probably even more dramatic than epicenter. Just want to see it more in games


I personally love the stun of her arrow, she is very weak so i think its appropriate, also i would like to see her dmg increased to equal drow.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yeah the no mana blink buff was huge. You can use it for farming and faster movent around the map.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> The purpose of the game is to have fun and to WIN IT. There is nothing like "Rat Dota". You either win or lose. If you can't win in teamfights, you win by split pushing fast and escaping.
> 
> HarisLam , the Pros pick whatever they consider may be useful They go for split pushers, disablers , hard carry , something for easy defend. Things like that. The last post says what i would like to have changed, you do not have to agree with that. And my list is way smaller than yours. If you are getting beaten by Cent with dagger, then counter it with wards or something that too has lot of HP and can farm easy. In "pubs" Cent is not so picked. Also, the dagger was always one of the most important items for SK and Cent. It is really useful for heroes who have AOE spells that can disable the entire team. And i am totally fine with that, even if i am on the receiving end. Everything can be countered to certain extent.


There are 2 different types of Rat Dota. The normal rate Dota and the Alliance Rat Dota. They both are very very different. The Rat you see in pub games is Rat Dota because you are forced to Rat. Alliance Rat strat is done since the begging of the draft.


----------



## Toxsick

The manacost on blink dagger won't come back, i think its fine. maybe the cooldown but even then.. its ok.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Connectwise : I was thinking about re-introducing a mana cost, somewhere around 30-50. At this moment, when I get my blink I use it in my usual movement, blink my way back to my base for heal and vice versa and never need to give a dam. I believe that needs to be addressed.
> first part : agreed, trends are trends, but this current trend is showing quite an extreme dominance in the meta. In the past, all 4 of rat, gank, push and teamfight-build can work as long as not significantly outplayed. Rat did win the Ti3 and go on to become one of the popular strats but it never dominated all other strats like deathball now does.
> 
> This might surprise you, but I thought brew isn't that bad, at least not as bad as the other heros I listed that I hope nerfed. He is kind of like a better razor to me. Picked a lot, win some, loss some. Simply put, I don't mind seeing him at the current frequency of play as his ult is a lot less boring than razor's.
> 
> Most of the heros I hope to get buffs are supports (except zeus) so it shouldn't shake the playing field too much. I was so happy that the patch after Ti3 expanded the professional dota hero pool so much, but Ti4 seems to have the reverse effect. All I want is to see more heros get played.
> 
> second part : agreed somewhat. I still think the root cause is the unmatched strength of the deathball playstyle that makes the meta how it is at the moment. I do agree that tweaking tower gold could help a lot, but I also feel that killing a tower does deserve that much reward. I guess a minor nerf like 10-15% less gold wouldn't hurt
> Free blink did not opened the hero pool, it shifted the hero pool. It makes the tanks initiate and survive way better than before, which killed the popularity of traditional hard carry+babysitter combo. The old babysitters are simply food for deadly pairs such as centuar or sandking + skywrath, in the meantime traditional carries can't get big fast enough to match the presence of these heros. Not sure if you noticed, around the time of Ti3, overall tankiness is not valued very highly, but now those heros are seeing a lot of play. I feel that the increased overall tankiness has a direct effect on how anti-deathball is harder than ever before.


Are tanky heroes picked more with free blink yes but it opened the hero pool a lot more.
6.79 was the last patch with the old blink dagger cost. On 6.79 there were 28 heroes that were picked 25 times or less. 6.80 it dropped to 21 the current 6.81 patch it is down to 14. Now is it all related to the free blink change probably not but it did help the hero pool. The biggest mistake teams made was banning razor so much overrated Hero IMO and should of been banning shadow shaman instead.


----------



## Toxsick

+No manacost on dagger buffed many hero's, esp supports.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> +No manacost on dagger buffed many hero's, esp supports.


I agree. Blink Dagger is good now, although it's still a pricey item.
If you look at TI4 it was not a core item for every player in the game. A blink dagger or 2 per team is usually the sweet spot.


----------



## evilferret

We can probably slow down game tempo by reducing the passive gold gain.

Tweaking mana costs for core Blink heroes might work too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> The build is : PT , Basher , Hyperstone ( which later goes into Mjolnir or Assault, depending on enemy heroes ) , after that BKB or Vladimir/HoD ( depending on my team ). It is actually quite good - initiate with ult, stun , manaburn - the usual stuff. After that it comes to the attack speed and the bashes/chain lightnings. After that the rest of the team jumps up. Having a Spiked Carapace helps disabling the enemy teams from coutnering you for another 2.4 Sec, in which time you can keep attacking their carry. It is easy to go up against 2-3 Ints this way and kill at least 1 of them and escape. Have gone vs Lina , QoP , Jakiro with PT , Basher and Mjolnir only, and killed all 3 of them.


Plz post a few games where you run this build.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We can probably slow down game tempo by reducing the passive gold gain.
> 
> Tweaking mana costs for core Blink heroes might work too.
> Plz post a few games where you run this build.


Maybe make it so you use HP instead? Thats would be epic.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We can probably slow down game tempo by reducing the passive gold gain.
> 
> Tweaking mana costs for core Blink heroes might work too.
> Plz post a few games where you run this build.


Remind me on that tomorrow, as i am going to sleep now, because... work :/ After i get back in ~21 hours, i will be able to check few games.


----------



## jojoenglish85

I personally think they just need to re-think and rework the matchmaking mechanics. Make a true stat-dependent matchmaking engine to pair people together.
The game would be much more interesting to play. I think this issue should be priority for the non-competition public who play the game.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Maybe make it so you use HP instead? Thats would be epic.


An HP cost would be a nice fix. Maybe a percentage of max HP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I personally think they just need to re-think and rework the matchmaking mechanics. Make a true stat-dependent matchmaking engine to pair people together.
> The game would be much more interesting to play. I think this issue should be priority for the non-competition public who play the game.


Would love to hear how you would implement this.

Unless Volvo changes it so you can pick your hero/role before you queue I doubt they can use individual stats.


----------



## redalert

http://blog.twitch.tv/2014/08/3136/


----------



## WALSRU

R I P S K I P R O P E


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> An HP cost would be a nice fix. Maybe a percentage of max HP.
> Would love to hear how you would implement this.
> 
> Unless Volvo changes it so you can pick your hero/role before you queue I doubt they can use individual stats.


It might be a little tricky but lets say you take the top 6 heroes you have the best stats for, then they random you without your choice.
I think it would be interesting because the system would pick players you might not play with often that you could have potential for.
The other stats portion i was originally talking about referred to your overall game stats and ranking, and placing you with others around the same MMR solo & party.


----------



## connectwise

THEY NEED REGION LOCK SO BAD


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> THEY NEED REGION LOCK SO BAD


If all games where lost because of you then you dont have Peruvians to blame.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If all games where lost because of you then you dont have Peruvians to blame.


----------



## Valor958

You know you're doing something right when the entire other team rage quits and you win by default









Played one quick game earlier, that was the outcome lol. A win is a win.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If all games where lost because of you then you dont have Peruvians to blame.


Win or lose it doesn't matter. But when you can't communicate in a team based game, it's just a bad experience all around.


----------



## jellybeans69

Chat wheel doesn't care about language + there's enough of tools. I'm strictly against any kind of region lock instead give servers with better routing to both russians and people from SA. As current ones are quite useless to both of them.


----------



## De_stroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Chat wheel doesn't care about language + there's enough of tools. I'm strictly against any kind of region lock instead give servers with better routing to both russians and people from SA. As current ones are quite useless to both of them.


South african servers are just fine thanks.
Its more the average internet connection in South Africa is the problem.

i am Very lucky to have a 10mb. (Costs about 100$ a month and is not a true 10mb)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De_stroyer*
> 
> South african servers are just fine thanks.
> Its more the average internet connection in South Africa is the problem.
> 
> i am Very lucky to have a 10mb. (Costs about 100$ a month and is not a true 10mb)


He means South America


----------



## De_stroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> He means South America


I apologize for not smelling this


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De_stroyer*
> 
> I apologize for not smelling this


ROFL


----------



## jellybeans69

Yeah i expected someone to make that mistake







Should have seen that coming as Peru is South America and is being complained about (And their server routing to Brazil is horrible or so i've heard) similar to how Russians get better ping in EuEast/West opposing to "Russias" stocholm server. Haven't seen complaints about South Africans much though


----------



## redalert

http://blog.dota2.com/2014/08/dota-2-workshop-tools/

Lol at the arteezy flame


----------



## Toxsick

release
release by
release by the
release by the end
release by the end of
*release by the end of August.*


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://blog.dota2.com/2014/08/dota-2-workshop-tools/
> 
> Lol at the arteezy flame


So now they are going to make and maybe sell custom maps? Something like D2Mod?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Win or lose it doesn't matter. But when you can't communicate in a team based game, it's just a bad experience all around.


just to say.. chat wheel is multilingual.. and actually peruvians are way better than russians.. at least they go for objectives. not just stupid blood lust playing dota as if it's COD or CS GO


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So now they are going to make and maybe sell custom maps? Something like D2Mod?


No. They're going to offer custom modes like there were in WC3 -- At least that's the word on the street.

I believe, from what I've heard, the design tool will cost you $$$$ as will hosting but, not to play.

Might see DOTA return in it's old-school form?


----------



## redalert

Probably custom modes and maps but thing that people are exited about it's the Source 2 engine it's using. http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2cv5os/so_the_workshop_tools_isnt_just_a_modding/


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> release
> release by
> release by the
> release by the end
> release by the end of
> *release by the end of August.*


It's what I expected September 1st is national holiday in the US, wanna get the next big update before the holiday. Only question is this update 6.82 patch or will that come later on.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> just to say.. chat wheel is multilingual.. and actually peruvians are way better than russians.. at least they go for objectives. not just stupid blood lust playing dota as if it's COD or CS GO


We're not even commenting on how good they are. I'm saying that without the ability to communicate, esp in the tier I'm at, it makes for very poor gaming experience. The chat wheel is not enough, drawing and pinging things on the map isn't enough. A lot of these people either don't understand how to work together or just don't want to.

A lot of time you have to explain things to people so they understand how things work or they keep screwing up. Chat wheel isn't sufficient for it. This spanish speaking earthshaker kept on screwing up the safelane creep equilibrium. In the end no matter what we tried to do to tell him what not to do, he keeps screwing things over. And in the end he stayed at level 9 while everyone went on to 15 + etc.

Of course we can say there are these difficult people in all areas. However the main thing is if they speak proper english, or your language, at least we can convince them why to do certain things to turn things around. You can try using your leadership skills to influence their behaviour. However most of the time when you're stuck with difficult people who don't speak your language, there's just no way you can have teamwork or win. It's like having a Chinese speaking person playing pugna on a team with right clickers, 1 decrep and we lose small skirmishers, and no matter what you try to do to explain or tell him what to do, he'll keep screwing up the fights.

Do you guys happen to know if couriers are tradable? Specifically, I'm wondering if the pudgling from TI is trade-able or not. Thanks.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> We're not even commenting on how good they are. I'm saying that without the ability to communicate, esp in the tier I'm at, it makes for very poor gaming experience. The chat wheel is not enough, drawing and pinging things on the map isn't enough. A lot of these people either don't understand how to work together or just don't want to.
> 
> A lot of time you have to explain things to people so they understand how things work or they keep screwing up. Chat wheel isn't sufficient for it. This spanish speaking earthshaker kept on screwing up the safelane creep equilibrium. In the end no matter what we tried to do to tell him what not to do, he keeps screwing things over. And in the end he stayed at level 9 while everyone went on to 15 + etc.
> 
> Of course we can say there are these difficult people in all areas. However the main thing is if they speak proper english, or your language, at least we can convince them why to do certain things to turn things around. You can try using your leadership skills to influence their behaviour. However most of the time when you're stuck with difficult people who don't speak your language, there's just no way you can have teamwork or win. It's like having a Chinese speaking person playing pugna on a team with right clickers, 1 decrep and we lose small skirmishers, and no matter what you try to do to explain or tell him what to do, he'll keep screwing up the fights.
> 
> Do you guys happen to know if couriers are tradable? Specifically, I'm wondering if the pudgling from TI is trade-able or not. Thanks.


I tend to have just as much trouble with english speaking people lol


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So now they are going to make and maybe sell custom maps? Something like D2Mod?


Isn't pudge wars already made and playable in Dota 2? IIRC you use a website to form a party and launch the game or something along those lines.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Isn't pudge wars already made and playable in Dota 2? IIRC you use a website to form a party and launch the game or something along those lines.


Yeah i played 1 game in D2Mod. So not Dota 2 will support these types of maps like WC3 officially?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah i played 1 game in D2Mod. So not Dota 2 will support these types of maps like WC3 officially?


I believe that since Valve is releasing the editor, themselves -- You'll be able to play custom modes THROUGH DOTA2 much like we did in WC3.

That's the way the blog leans, anyway.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> We're not even commenting on how good they are. I'm saying that without the ability to communicate, esp in the tier I'm at, it makes for very poor gaming experience. The chat wheel is not enough, drawing and pinging things on the map isn't enough. A lot of these people either don't understand how to work together or just don't want to.
> 
> A lot of time you have to explain things to people so they understand how things work or they keep screwing up. Chat wheel isn't sufficient for it. This spanish speaking earthshaker kept on screwing up the safelane creep equilibrium. In the end no matter what we tried to do to tell him what not to do, he keeps screwing things over. And in the end he stayed at level 9 while everyone went on to 15 + etc.
> 
> Of course we can say there are these difficult people in all areas. However the main thing is if they speak proper english, or your language, at least we can convince them why to do certain things to turn things around. You can try using your leadership skills to influence their behaviour. However most of the time when you're stuck with difficult people who don't speak your language, there's just no way you can have teamwork or win. It's like having a Chinese speaking person playing pugna on a team with right clickers, 1 decrep and we lose small skirmishers, and no matter what you try to do to explain or tell him what to do, he'll keep screwing up the fights.
> 
> Do you guys happen to know if couriers are tradable? Specifically, I'm wondering if the pudgling from TI is trade-able or not. Thanks.


If you are in the tier where i think you are. then you are in my tier.. that late 2000s early 3k is a hard place to rise from. I'd recommend you playing support.. it works.. trust me. just pick a high impact support like lich / shadow shaman where you can either split push like no tomorrow or get some good kills with better positioning.

Trust me. if you tell people at that tier what creep equilibrium is .. or try to explain that single pulling = lane pushed more they wont understand .. they guys want to cast spells or farm 50 minutes battlefury to have a 65Dmg item.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah i played 1 game in D2Mod. So not Dota 2 will support these types of maps like WC3 officially?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I believe that since Valve is releasing the editor, themselves -- You'll be able to play custom modes THROUGH DOTA2 much like we did in WC3.
> 
> That's the way the blog leans, anyway.


This was my understanding as well. Not positive though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> This was my understanding as well. Not positive though.


Considering how huge Dota 2 is not we might get even better Maps then WC3. Cant wait for some Footman Frenzy.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> If you are in the tier where i think you are. then you are in my tier.. that late 2000s early 3k is a hard place to rise from. I'd recommend you playing support.. it works.. trust me. just pick a high impact support like lich / shadow shaman where you can either split push like no tomorrow or get some good kills with better positioning.
> 
> Trust me. if you tell people at that tier what creep equilibrium is .. or try to explain that single pulling = lane pushed more they wont understand .. they guys want to cast spells or farm 50 minutes battlefury to have a 65Dmg item.


im not a big believer in support climbing, whenever there is a trash carry who cant farm, then why is the point of supporting him,might aswel abonden the lane and carry it for yourself lol.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> im not a big believer in support climbing, whenever there is a trash carry who cant farm, then why is the point of supporting him,might aswel abonden the lane and carry it for yourself lol.


Support has more impact in the early game. Around 3k MMR, people don't know how to play when behind, which is why most games seem like major stomps.
With the right attitude, it's easier to climb in MMR as a support than a carry. You can't do anything about your team feeding as a carry - you can a lot more as a support. Just not 1v1 everything.

Keep into consideration that the enemy team is of similar average MMR as yours. So if you are solo queuing, chances are the game is going to be in your favor if you're playing a support.


----------



## Valor958

I think one of the bigger issues with communication, is that even when there is some, it's seldom productive. I am perfectly fine listening to those with a plan and working together, but so ofter in pub games there's 1-2 people who are off in la-la land like they are barely conscious. So, I think maybe they just don't have voip turned on... I type and talk... nothing. So, we stop supporting that dork and leave them to their own devices. I've died way too many times due to being paired with a bad lane partner. GAH
I try to play with the OCN group, but everyones awful quiet in the chat and no one joins my open groups either







Where's the love people!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> If you are in the tier where i think you are. then you are in my tier.. that late 2000s early 3k is a hard place to rise from. I'd recommend you playing support.. it works.. trust me. just pick a high impact support like lich / shadow shaman where you can either split push like no tomorrow or get some good kills with better positioning.
> 
> Trust me. if you tell people at that tier what creep equilibrium is .. or try to explain that single pulling = lane pushed more they wont understand .. they guys want to cast spells or farm 50 minutes battlefury to have a 65Dmg item.


Support may work with some people, but it has to be in the right enviromnment. For example, if you play at an hour where you're more likely to play with people in your country region, you're more likely to be rewarded as a high impact support. However when I play it's either Spanish speaking folks, or Chinese, or Russian (and or Eastern European), seldom Brazilian. When you play a support "high impact", it really doesn't help a lot of time.

I was originally only commenting on the frustration of not being able to properly work together, but since we're talking about MMR, I don't like to support climb either. I've played my share of support, there's no doubt that good support is every carry's dream, but a lot of times it's a headache.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/822109214

I played ursa jungle in this game. Our solo mid invoker is from Spain. From load he kept spamming music on his mic. No matter how much we tell him to turn it off, he wouldn't. We didn't want to mute him because he was integral to killing a team of OD Void WD. Without QW invoker we can't counter initiate chrono. After feeding 2x mid, he starts talking trash and saying "gg FF plz". Everyone's a noob but him. In fact he caused our early wipes and caused a lot of rage upon our other players. I just mited him after, couldn't stand it anymore. . IMO, if I didn't play ursa and go high impact carry, I think we would have no way of winning that game. SS wouldn't have done much in taht game, lich ulti wouldn't have done much. Both were solo kills easy on void. So my point is, although there are times when support really turns a game from loss to a win, it will only happen when you have better communication.

Here's a game I played right after, I was on omni and was directly responsible for winning the game:

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/822216958

The most important thing is to play and build what your team needs. Problem is, it's hard to figure it out during the selection screen, esp when ppl wait 5-30 sec after to counter.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Considering how huge Dota 2 is not we might get even better Maps then WC3. Cant wait for some Footman Frenzy.


Dude I played FMF a TON back in the day. That was my game before I started playing Dota. Clan NoHu and Roof.


----------



## jellybeans69

There are already several ex-WC3 map creators onboard that are working on Footman Frenzy , Element TD and other wc3 map ports it's going to be awesome to have these (really hoping for release of any vamps map - fire,beast,midnight,crazy's doesn't matter) as i used to play them so so much.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> There are already several ex-WC3 map creators onboard that are working on Footman Frenzy , Element TD and other wc3 map ports it's going to be awesome to have these (really hoping for release of any vamps map - fire,beast,midnight,crazy's doesn't matter) as i used to play them so so much.


We all did -- That's what made WC3 so successful!

I miss those tower maps, man...God, those were great.

I loved the original DOTA, don't get me wrong but, those tower mini-games made WC for me.

I heard that 2 or 3 of those guys were in on the custom games so...actually really really excited.

I also heard some birdies chirp that their MIGHT be an MMR reset in the future...God I hope so, I really do. I can't take the trenches anymore.

Significantly more excited about TD than I am the MMR reset though, gotta be honest.


----------



## evilferret

Glad we have so much Footmen Frenzy love!









Supposedly LOAP is getting a remake too.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I also heard some birdies chirp that their MIGHT be an MMR reset in the future...


You have my full attention


----------



## connectwise

Sadly, I've never heard or play wc3 footman thingie.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You have my full attention


I know, right? I was like whaaaat?

It's an "unofficial" rumor going around atm but, apparently most of those at TI were asked and there was overwhelming support for it.

I wasn't there and can't vouch for it personally but, it's not exactly a far reach at this point.

I don't think it'll happen by September but, I do think it will happen because it's actually a very popular topic, especially after TI.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I played almost every TD game in WCIII , Vamp maps, Footman but never Dota. Dota 1 is super hard and hardcore. I even tried playing it knowing everything about WCIII and Dota 2 (1500 Hours+) and still found it super hard to play. Dota 2 was justice really. Cant image how well the ports will look and play.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I played almost every TD game in WCIII , Vamp maps, Footman but never Dota. Dota 1 is super hard and hardcore. I even tried playing it knowing everything about WCIII and Dota 2 (1500 Hours+) and still found it super hard to play. Dota 2 was justice really. Cant image how well the ports will look and play.


Since Source 2 is the "same engine" with 360 capable views and more pixel density, it will basically just be a sharper, more graphically intense, DOTA2...

Like how WC3 customs used the WC3 engine/units/etc - Same thing but, we're getting an upgrade as well, graphically speaking.

The maps have been OS'd for a while you just couldn't port them into DOTA so you had to host out of the network.

What they're essentially saying is that DOTA2 will become the new "WC3" in that custom games will actually be hosted on the network -- Otherwise, why have them at all? It would be a catastrophic disaster to not host them all under 1 roof.

So, as far as I can tell thus far, it's basically going to be Dota2 2.0 with custom lobbies maybe?

That would be the way to do it, honestly...Otherwise you're diverting people from your servers...


----------



## jellybeans69

Hehehehe look who i just played against







Was lich
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/822395087

There are just too many flaws about wc3 dota without 3rd party stuff (like key mapping, which for me is big deal) is one of many reasons i didn't play it at all either. I generally started out in HoN very early beta, at 1300 psr (equi of something like 1,5-2k currently in dota)


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> THEY NEED REGION LOCK SO BAD


But Sun is from So. America, Ramz is from Egypt, and Scooterjay is from UK... region locking will prevent us from playing with them!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> There are already several ex-WC3 map creators onboard that are working on Footman Frenzy , Element TD and other wc3 map ports it's going to be awesome to have these (really hoping for release of any vamps map - fire,beast,midnight,crazy's doesn't matter) as i used to play them so so much.


Is there a source link you can throw at me for some more info?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> We all did -- That's what made WC3 so successful!
> 
> I miss those tower maps, man...God, those were great.
> 
> I loved the original DOTA, don't get me wrong but, those tower mini-games made WC for me.
> 
> I heard that 2 or 3 of those guys were in on the custom games so...actually really really excited.
> 
> I also heard some birdies chirp that their MIGHT be an MMR reset in the future...God I hope so, I really do. I can't take the trenches anymore.
> 
> Significantly more excited about TD than I am the MMR reset though, gotta be honest.


I spent more time playing wariii than any other game in my life by probably 100 fold. Played it for close to 10 years up until I got Dota 2. Absolutely love td maps too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Hehehehe look who i just played against
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was lich
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/822395087
> 
> There are just too many flaws about wc3 dota without 3rd party stuff (like key mapping, which for me is big deal) is one of many reasons i didn't play it at all either. I generally started out in HoN very early beta, at 1300 psr (equi of something like 1,5-2k currently in dota)


Nothing wrong with 3rd party hotkey programs once you get them setup. I used legacy keys back in those days though.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Is there a source link you can throw at me for some more info?
> I spent more time playing wariii than any other game in my life by probably 100 fold. Played it for close to 10 years up until I got Dota 2. Absolutely love td maps too.
> Nothing wrong with 3rd party hotkey programs once you get them setup. I used legacy keys back in those days though.


Glad to see you active again Zulli


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> THEY NEED RUSSIAN LOCK SO BAD


Fixed


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Is there a source link you can throw at me for some more info?
> .


http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2cuaya/dota_2_workshop_alpha_tools_now_available/cjj3jtv


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Fixed


I'll take the Russians over the Peruvians any day...

At least I can speak Russian...Those damned Peruvians took like 4 languages, smashed it into 1 and think it's legit calling it Spanish.

HELLLLOOOOOOOOOO even the other Spanish people can't understand you!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Glad to see you active again Zulli


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2cuaya/dota_2_workshop_alpha_tools_now_available/cjj3jtv


Thank you kind sir. I sub to that sub but didn't notice that thread gg.


----------



## jellybeans69

My work depends on me sitting on internet alot so i rarely miss stuff during my working hours, either way i can't wait for someone to start their work on one of vamp maps given they were my favorite from all wc3 maps


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> But Sun is from So. America, Ramz is from Egypt, and Scooterjay is from UK... region locking will prevent us from playing with them!


Is doing it for ranked so bad?

You can play unranked stacks all you like from any where.


----------



## jellybeans69

There will be people who can't communicate regardless of region block. Same goes for much more problems if there ever to be full reset of mmr which i'm against too. And thank god dota doesn't have concede.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Is doing it for ranked so bad?
> 
> You can play unranked stacks all you like from any where.


It's been "fleshed out" that the system actually tosses the "region" after a certain amount of time in the queue.

So, it would greatly limit their ability to play the game. Not so much ours but, they'd be waiting for an eternity for a game.

I do think language should be a requirement though -- Region not so much; Language, definitely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> There will be people who communicate regardless of region block. Same goes for much more problems if there ever to be full reset of mmr which i'm against too. And thank god dota doesn't have concede.


I've never understood this. What problems would result from an MMR reset? Games are already trolled on purpose...Report system really doesn't do anything for us...Trolls will exist regardless, what's the harm in a full reset?


----------



## jellybeans69

A lot of people already have decent volume of games played therefor putting them where they should be now put everyone at 3k with 0 games played games ruined will increase ten fold until this point of games played by people is reached again. It's like resetting world Chess Rankings (it would be less minor due to it being a 1 vs 1 game), waste of time as many with 1k+ elo people would have to play 2k ones and games ruined, well not in literal sense in this example. As i've said in past only thing i might consider to be for is minor mmr compression closer to middle of bell curve as rating inflates over time

What i mean by inflates
1) New people start at ~3k
2) New people feed some of their starting mmr to people who actually don't deserve that mmr as they beat lower rating people in reality and vice versa
3) That's why high number of players with good amount volume games played we have now is better than everyone being thrown into same games again until that volume is reached again


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> A lot of people already have decent volume of games played therefor putting them where they should be now put everyone at 3k with 0 games played games ruined will increase ten fold until this point of games played by people is reached again. It's like resetting world Chess Rankings (it would be less minor due to it being a 1 vs 1 game), waste of time as many with 1k+ elo people would have to play 2k ones and games ruined, well not in literal sense in this example. As i've said in past only thing i might consider to be for is minor mmr compression closer to middle of bell curve as rating inflates over time
> 
> What i mean by inflates
> 1) New people start at ~3k
> 2) New people feed some of their starting mmr to people who actually don't deserve that mmr as they beat lower rating people in reality
> 3) That's why high number of players with good amount volume games played we have now is better than everyone being thrown into same games again until that volume is reached again


A reset would not put everyone at 3000 because you'd still have an epic volume of people...Nobody would be at 3000 unless you actually ranked at 3000...Remember how Ranked week 1 was? I do.

It's nothing like resetting World Chess Rankings because chess never changes. You don't have patch 1/2/3/4/5 that completely CHANGES the entire game. You have the pieces. The pieces have a role. That role is played. -- We don't have that in DOTA. We have Batrider get nerfed so hard, he goes from most popular to maybe being played twice...We have DOTA games so "bad", they're basically visiting the drawing board on abilities come next patch...DOTA is NOT chess.

1) Debunked...And it was debunked week 1 of Ranked DOTA going live...Just how the system works, new people wouldn't start at even close to 3k...Just like they don't now.
2) Debunked...You're discussing losses and you have to still play X games or be X level before you can play Ranked DOTA so...That's probably not changing nor ever would.
3) It's actually not...The trenches are growing because of trolling, hardcore...And fast...

The problem of DOTA is that trolls are allowed to troll. Period. The report system cannot handle the volume and the actual problems because it's an automated system.

Couple that with metas changing the entire game structure and you have an evolution of the game every 3-4 months.

Starcraft has a yearly reset for this very reason. The game changes. The trolls learn new ways to troll. So it resets. Even WC3 had a reset...Twice if I remember, right?

If DOTA wants to be as competitive as Starcraft is, I think we need a reset...And the vast majority of what people fear, is irrational because the game itself, already accounts for the vast majority of it -- Like your ranking, already completely automated down to your K/D/A...


----------



## Toxsick

guys check this out,

found this in a reddit thread

"source 2 engine?"

chrono
http://a.pomf.se/nwdgel.mp4
raze
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEz_c74Lt5o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 1) Debunked...And it was debunked week 1 of Ranked DOTA going live...Just how the system works, new people wouldn't start at even close to 3k...Just like they don't now.
> 2) Debunked...You're discussing losses and you have to still play X games or be X level before you can play Ranked DOTA so...That's probably not changing nor ever would.


Mini Edit: Then clarify what do you mean by mmr reset (as i understand it is resetting everyones mmr to initial value which is 3000). Your number of games played in this case is irrelevant. But now we have people in 2k mmr with 1000 games played and in 6k mmr with 1000 games played at this point and volume they have it's pretty obvious that they belong in that group do you really want to throw both of those ends back in bowl with everyone at 3k to play with, someone will end up buthurt because there are going be alot of bad games in that case.

Yes and yes they do. They don't start at 3k in ranked because they have to get to level 13 and feed some of that Hidden rating to others or vica versa get some of that rating from others. Where you do think rating for pre-calibration comes? Just like in any moba you have an initial rating and in dota2 you simply have it hidden and i am almost 100% sure it's still at 3k. (The choice we used to get expert / noob etc would give about 500 mmr swing between 2500-3000 in past if i remember correctly)
Ranked week 1 was little bit better because we didn't have 700k people playing in single bowl but about 10k invites were sent out in first wave of november 2011? + streamers/casters etc who had keys before that plus people who participated in contests for keys can be considered bit better than average so it was a slow build of people who were either underrated with 3k initial or overrated.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Yes and yes they do. They don't start at 3k in ranked because they have to get to level 13 and feed some of that Hidden rating to others or vica versa get some of that rating from others.
> Ranked week 1 was little bit better because we didn't have 700k people playing but about 10k invites were sent out in first wave of november 2011? + streamers/casters etc who had keys before that.


The bottom line is that you have a game that's constantly evolving. As something that evolves constantly, it hits a point where the previous data is irrelevant. A vast majority of users feel that we've passed that point a little while ago.

So what if you have 70,000 people playing? The system will average itself out...

I had a key but didn't play ranked until I was comfortable with every hero...Even then, entered ranked with 2k+ rating, not great -- Literally got trolled down to 1600 -- Now pulling myself back up and half my games are actually trolled...That's what the trenches are actually like, constant trolling.

I work on my hero and better myself but, I don't feel I should have to make a new account just to play good DOTA. The majority of the game feels that way or eventually makes another account.

Fundamentally, if Chess changed tomorrow and a Rook could Castle, I fully believe they would reset the rankings...The same should be true of DOTA...If my favorite piece (Knight) or Batrider, has his entire skill tree reset, I should be able to start over again.

There is a way to manage MMR statistically through the system without rankings EVER being an issue...It just needs to be addressed but, as to a reset being "bad" for DOTA? Was it ever bad for Starcraft?


----------



## jellybeans69

In starcraft you are unlikey to go big streak unless VERY VERY huge luck is involved (even then it would be like winning a lottery) , or you really belong in those rankings, so even a very small amount volume/games can judge your ranking pretty quick due to 1v1 nature. And even a small streak of 10-20 games will quickly put you up where you belong. Starcraft is bad example because games main focus is on 1v1, not ffa or random 4v4's.
You can have plenty of streaks in dota where have barely contributed to team does that mean you belong in top bracket like that would be case in 99% of starcraft - nope. Just because game is changing doesn't mean your rating will change much. Create a new account play same amount of games and you'll probably end up where you are now or very very close. Imagine if every game you've played now would be like bunch [4] 1600 mmrs and 7k mmr (waga or any other popular streamer in one team) and same case in other. 6k mmr guys would just literaly own those games and there would be many games like those. Now imagine given the mmr reset but 6k mmr guys would be in same team and other team would be full of 2k guys

I don't see any reasonable reason for MMR reset, just because game has changes and additions all the time doesn't mean we have to reset ladders every time. Player skills because of that doesn't change magically.


----------



## evilferret

Initial MMR is determined by that silly question they ask you about your Moba experience.

Basically if you say you played Dota, you'll start with 3k MMR.

Personally tested when we could check MMR via console.

I started at 2k on my main since I said I had minimal experience. Had alts start at 1k/2k/3k depending on the questionnaire.

So you guys want to play with/against 1k players who got reset back to 3k?


----------



## redalert

New Invoker Wars http://www.twitch.tv/cyborgmatt/


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> New Invoker Wars http://www.twitch.tv/cyborgmatt/


Thanks!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Is doing it for ranked so bad?
> 
> You can play unranked stacks all you like from any where.


I dunno... When playing with scooterjay we were litterally smashing everyone in the 2K MMR games getting 20pts to 25pts each game = MMR farming for both of us and helping scooter get out of the trenches!









My team MMR is about 3300..


----------



## evilferret

Red you try the Source 2 version of Dota 2? Any prettier?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Red you try the Source 2 version of Dota 2? Any prettier?


I also Wonder how demanding this version is.
In the meanwhile, LoL is updating their summoner's rift map... sigh


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Red you try the Source 2 version of Dota 2? Any prettier?


No but its pretty buggy from what people are saying


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Hey, I haven't been on here for a while.
> 
> I've been playing this game for a long time and recently getting back into it. I'm willing to donate some time to help out beginners, play with them, teach them the ins and outs for some rep points. I'd really like to use the market place (selling/parting-out computer for college money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but have no reps at all.


What you looking to sell?
Just hang out on the main page and look for topics you know about and just be helpful the reps will come

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Um what? I always call people out when they misplay, but there's a multitude of ways to call out somebody for making a misplay. I've never been server-side muted in HoN, DotA or LoL, all of which I have over 2500 games combined in.


Same its all in the way you do it though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I played almost every TD game in WCIII , Vamp maps, Footman but never Dota. Dota 1 is super hard and hardcore. I even tried playing it knowing everything about WCIII and Dota 2 (1500 Hours+) and still found it super hard to play. Dota 2 was justice really. Cant image how well the ports will look and play.


LOL yeah going back to WC3 dota from here is painful I still remember most of the stuff but man...dota 2 soo much better. I switched over from Legacy keys about a year ago...and I still sometimes struggle with lesser played heroes (trying to use press the legacy keys)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Is there a source link you can throw at me for some more info?
> I spent more time playing wariii than any other game in my life by probably 100 fold. Played it for close to 10 years up until I got Dota 2. Absolutely love td maps too.
> Nothing wrong with 3rd party hotkey programs once you get them setup. I used legacy keys back in those days though.


Yeah Wc3/wc3 dota I have soo much time in its not even funny. I loved the TD but I only dabbled in FF


----------



## ObscureParadox

Just had the easiest game of ember ever, most of my deaths were just from going in and getting instantly stunned and blown up.

The team on the whole just didn't know how to cope with ember so it was such an easy stomp.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/822854886


----------



## hollowtek

If anyone wants to add me, my username is Cheetahman. I could really use a coach! Transitioning from league to Dota was indeed challenging..


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> If anyone wants to add me, my username is Cheetahman. I could really use a coach! Transitioning from league to Dota was indeed challenging..


Action 52. Cheetahmen II. Wat.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> If anyone wants to add me, my username is Cheetahman. I could really use a coach! Transitioning from league to Dota was indeed challenging..


I'd be happy to play with you, and i'll add you when i get home later tonight after work. I'm no expert, but im learning quite well.


----------



## jojoenglish85

find the ocn members guild and you will be very happy.


----------



## connectwise

I'm too new to voice an opinion on whether they should do mmr reset. In SC it's as the above said, it has worked out fine.

This was one of the trolls reddit has "repetitiously" pointed out:

http://www.dotabuff.com/players/100829396/matches

This video lol:


----------



## mylilpony

Damn i can't keep up with this thread anymore.

No region lock necessary. Just do what starcraft does and lock MMR per region. Then everyone will have a more accurate MMR b/c they are actually playing against the same player pools. dotabuff can already see which games of yours were in what region already, ranked/unranked, I don't know why valve wouldn't be able to go into their API and get this information to assign people hidden MMR based on how they do per region and have you calibrate if you don't have enough games already. And people will prefer playing wherever they have higher MMR, and may just stick to that region more often to get "better" games.

After my precipitous drop climbed back up 500 points in 2 weeks....need to get 200 more! Praying to the dota gods for good matches.


----------



## connectwise

I wish it was as easy as praying to icefrog.

I also wish I knew how to record videos and send it to a dota youtube channel of this insane sequence:


















Man fought lvl 24 morph and lvl 19 invoker, survived with 2 hp left and got lvl 25 from the kills. First ever jugg game too, what an strong hero.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I wish it was as easy as praying to icefrog.
> 
> I also wish I knew how to record videos and send it to a dota youtube channel of this insane sequence:
> 
> Man fought lvl 24 morph and lvl 19 invoker, survived with 2 hp left and got lvl 25 from the kills. First ever jugg game too, what an strong hero.


Well with Dotacinema youtube channel you dont need to send in a clip. Need the match ID and the in game time. I would check dotacinema's website for more info about it though.


----------



## redalert

*FYI: There will be another in house coming soon*

The details are still being worked out as far as date and time. If things can get sorted out sometime before the end of this month if not early September. I know there has been alot of new members in the Dota 2 thread and guild and might not even know about our in house games, I figured I would make a post about it before something official is posted. The games will be streamed on twitch.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> *FYI: There will be another in house coming soon*
> 
> The details are still being worked out as far as date and time. If things can get sorted out sometime before the end of this month if not early September. I know there has been alot of new members in the Dota 2 thread and guild and might not even know about our in house games, I figured I would make a post about it before something official is posted. The games will be streamed on twitch.


We are on it







It will be sorted soon


----------



## redalert




----------



## connectwise

I still don't think I'm good enough to play in that.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I still don't think I'm good enough to play in that.


I know I'm not lol. It's hard to tell when I play with so many folks who wander aimlessly though :\ Round after round... *le sigh*


----------



## Peter Nixeus

*For everyone that is RUDE when they Solo Ques:*


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I still don't think I'm good enough to play in that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I know I'm not lol. It's hard to tell when I play with so many folks who wander aimlessly though :\ Round after round... *le sigh*


Seriously the inhouse is a time for fun not try harding

Few people get up tight about them now it a just fun come on out


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> *For everyone that is RUDE when they Solo Ques:*


I couldn't stand 10 seconds of that voice.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I still don't think I'm good enough to play in that.


Scooterjay has 2K MMR... but he plays like Dendi in the In-house for some reason...


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> *For everyone that is RUDE when they Solo Ques:*


I'm usually pissed/rude when i play with my IRL friends







I'm comparetively calm and friendly when i play solo it's less stressful, when play public matches im in kind of chill mode too though so it's rarely people see me rage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Scooterjay has 2K MMR... but he plays like Dendi in the In-house for some reason...


Still has to learn some things when supporting tho some of which i kind of consider basics









----
Due to request of a friend i'm currently rendenring two videos into one , to show how i move camera with arrow keys
1) Gameplay of random game
2) Video from my dslr filming my hands (no webcam so i have to do this this way)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl0rJQ6Fhxk&feature=youtu.be , synced pretty badly both videos, but still should get the point accross to how i move my camera using arrow keys game itself was nothing special tho


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I'd be happy to play with you, and i'll add you when i get home later tonight after work. I'm no expert, but im learning quite well.


sounds good, i'll be on, maybe afk, just send me a friend invite.


----------



## exodus1500

I was curious, so i made a second account to see what MMR I would get. I was like 1800 before. Got 2300, not a big difference, but better.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Scooterjay has 2K MMR... but he plays like Dendi in the In-house for some reason...


Aui 2k scrims with a random 5k guy named pablo. Aui keeps on saying that pablo should be higher than 6k. mmr man, it's not that precise.


----------



## HarrisLam

I do support the idea of MMR reset but not in the way of SC2, but 6 month (how they did it before I quit) interval is way too frequent. It has to be at least 12 months, otherwise it would feel like hard work being taken away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I still don't think I'm good enough to play in that.


You dont need to be good to play in the inhouse. Think of it as the all star match after Ti finals, where we just have fun

The only 2 problems I've seen in all the inhouse we've had are basically :
1) not easy to manually MM for even matches (we have players on all skill levels)
2) usually only 1 match at a time where all others spectate. So I guess not everyone's gonna be happy (though most of the players who stayed in this thread for a long time like to watch just as much as we play)

So there you have it. If skill level is what you're worrying about, you can relax.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Scooterjay has 2K MMR... but he plays like Dendi in the In-house for some reason...


Ha ha ha ha yeah the in house games are just for fun but it gives people then chance to play with each other. I play matches with 5k+ players from the forum and they are all great fun to play with and very helpful









jellybeans69 the trouble is you dont need support lol


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> 1) not easy to manually MM for even matches (we have players on all skill levels)


For those who have solo ranked mmr we could just use elo calculator to balance it somewhat though


----------



## redalert

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=297182961


----------



## Ramzinho

@peterNixeus.. Man that song







lol i've had the real one stuck in my mind for sometime now.. i'll be singing this







LMAO


----------



## connectwise

There's something about an earthshaker man fighting a tiny that's hugely enjoyable to watch, plus, batman music.


----------



## ku4eto

I find it really annoying that if you have a attack modifier like the ES 2nd spell or Kunkas' Tidebringer, the 20-25% crit chance becomes like 100%.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Aui 2k scrims with a random 5k guy named pablo. Aui keeps on saying that pablo should be higher than 6k. mmr man, it's not that precise.




That team MMR difference!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> For those who have solo ranked mmr we could just use elo calculator to balance it somewhat though


Isn't hitting the balanced shuffle the same thing?









Everybody is welcome to the inhouse and encouraged to play! Don't worry about skill level!


----------



## jellybeans69

Dont know how shuffle works


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> That team MMR difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't hitting the balanced shuffle the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is welcome to the inhouse and encouraged to play! Don't worry about skill level!


Rem watching that game on stream it was just hilarious how bulba threw the game so hard, during which everyone including aui was nagging on him and saying how bad they were throwing.


----------



## Toxsick

Mason the dota player

http://www.dotabuff.com/players/121847953/matches?date=&faction=&hero=natures-prophet&lobby_type=&game_mode=&region=&duration=


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Mason the dota player
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/players/121847953/matches?date=&faction=&hero=natures-prophet&lobby_type=&game_mode=&region=&duration=


whats up with all ring of protection and ring of regen lol.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> whats up with all ring of protection and ring of regen lol.


Low priority cliffing.


----------



## connectwise

afk and ride it out.


----------



## redalert

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=298142924


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=298142924


Yes! Please run this next inhouse and vids since I'm 99% sure I'll be away during the event.


----------



## kmac20

That ENEMY ENIGMA, always stealing my courier when im trying to send it to the secret shop.

What. A. Dick.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Yes! Please run this next inhouse and vids since I'm 99% sure I'll be away during the event.


What?

No!!!!!

We cannot host an inhouse without Lumi casting!! WTeF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scooter.jay

Got some good games in with 5 stacks of ocn crew last night was good fun will be on later trying to do the same so get ready boys & girls doto party all night long







Keep an eye on the in game chat so we can get the 5 stacks rocking


----------



## connectwise

People actually have fun in this game? All I see is report and rage. I got laughed at and told that I'm noob for suggesting euls is a good item on a death prophet. Yes I'm trying to find where one finds this "good fun".

This is pretty fun to watch though:


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> People actually have fun in this game? All I see is report and rage. I got laughed at and told that I'm noob for suggesting euls is a good item on a death prophet. Yes I'm trying to find where one finds this "good fun".
> 
> This is pretty fun to watch though:


Holy bajoojoo man.....









I feel sorry for poor Ellie Martel that's for sure... it must've been rough getting worked over by Tiny like that


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> What?
> 
> No!!!!!
> 
> We cannot host an inhouse without Lumi casting!! WTeF!!!!!!!!!


L-O-L.


----------



## scooter.jay

ocn 5 stack fun http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/827908234


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Holy bajoojoo man.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for poor Ellie Martel that's for sure... it must've been rough getting worked over by Tiny like that


He's a grower too.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> ocn 5 stack fun http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/827908234

















https://crosswordlabs.com/view/im_friendlys-dota-2-crossword-puzzle


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

Sorry if this has been mentioned in the last 200 posts that I haven't read but I am now lost and don't know what else to try.

Dota is telling me there is an update .. It holds up the update queue in steam and acts like there is an update but it never updates .. ... It says starting and stays at 0kb/0kb

If I change the language then it kick starts a 1.2gb download but if I set it back to english then it returns to 0/0 and says starting.

Is a reinstall the only fix ??


----------



## connectwise

I'm not sure. It has almost never auto updated, so what I do is just double click on the game and force it to update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://crosswordlabs.com/view/im_friendlys-dota-2-crossword-puzzle


Meatballs, meatballs everywhere..


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned in the last 200 posts that I haven't read but I am now lost and don't know what else to try.
> 
> Dota is telling me there is an update .. It holds up the update queue in steam and acts like there is an update but it never updates .. ... It says starting and stays at 0kb/0kb
> 
> If I change the language then it kick starts a 1.2gb download but if I set it back to english then it returns to 0/0 and says starting.
> 
> Is a reinstall the only fix ??


Its most likely a bug from the new Workshop Tools, I had the same problem. After I installed it the problem no longer exists for me, I was planning to install it anyway so its not a big deal for me.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Aui 2k scrims with a random 5k guy named pablo. Aui keeps on saying that pablo should be higher than 6k. mmr man, it's not that precise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That team MMR difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> For those who have solo ranked mmr we could just use elo calculator to balance it somewhat though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't hitting the balanced shuffle the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is welcome to the inhouse and encouraged to play! Don't worry about skill level!
Click to expand...

When is the inhouse scheduled for?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Aui 2k scrims with a random 5k guy named pablo. Aui keeps on saying that pablo should be higher than 6k. mmr man, it's not that precise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That team MMR difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> For those who have solo ranked mmr we could just use elo calculator to balance it somewhat though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't hitting the balanced shuffle the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is welcome to the inhouse and encouraged to play! Don't worry about skill level!
Click to expand...

When is the inhouse going to begin?

EDIT: Sorry for double post


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> When is the inhouse scheduled for?


We are still working out the details but we would like to have one before the end of this month. The time is still up in the air atm


----------



## Toxsick

Merlini has 5.8K he should be higher too, guy has 70%Wr. Merlinibeast.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned in the last 200 posts that I haven't read but I am now lost and don't know what else to try.
> 
> Dota is telling me there is an update .. It holds up the update queue in steam and acts like there is an update but it never updates .. ... It says starting and stays at 0kb/0kb
> 
> If I change the language then it kick starts a 1.2gb download but if I set it back to english then it returns to 0/0 and says starting.
> 
> Is a reinstall the only fix ??


did you download the new workshop tool?

if so you have to redownload all of dota 2 Capitalist had the same problem:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntJKT-Beu40#t=657


----------



## scooter.jay

Just like to say what a great weekend managed to get ocn 5 stacks going all day for 2 days was a lot fun







Will try to keep it going so check in game chat to see who is setting up games. Really was good and played with a lot of different skill lvls but team work was good and the games were great fun. Long may it continue thx to all that played you know who you are lol

Scooter


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Just like to say what a great weekend managed to get ocn 5 stacks going all day for 2 days was a lot fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to keep it going so check in game chat to see who is setting up games. Really was good and played with a lot of different skill lvls but team work was good and the games were great fun. Long may it continue thx to all that played you know who you are lol
> 
> Scooter


nice playing with all you guys over the weekend, had some good teamwork and games








looking forward to some more!


----------



## dezahp

I don't think I ever got so frustrated and tilted after my last game. Swapped my friend panda for enigma because he asked for it but I ended up having to go top solo off with panda cause someone picked ember and called mid. Next thing you know...I get laned vs a tri riki skywrath and tree and continuously get dove upon my tower. Ember doesn't gank at all the whole entire game and he ends up making a bloodstone at which point I was so dumbfounded. We also had a specter in safe lane who goes midas>morbid mask>ghost scepter. At this point I was done and was just so tilted from this team.

LOL oh god looked at the ember's dotabuff...don't even know how he isn't 2k mmr. He makes vanguard or bloodstone if not both on nearly every hero. Games with pa with double vanguards, every ember game with a bloodstone, etc. God so horrible...last game was so tilting

http://www.dotabuff.com/players/113335309


----------



## redalert

Bloodstone ember lol


----------



## dezahp

I really don't understand how he and his spectre friend aren't around 2k mmr lol. So trash....I don't think I've recovered from the complete "tiltyness" of last game lol


----------



## hollowtek

Haha that seems brutal. Reminds me of silver tier in leagues of legends. That being said, I am still only learning this game myself. Once I get a handle on all the items, counter builds and counterpicks, I think I'll be OK. So far, I'm still playing humans vs bots. The sad part is that easy to hard bots all seem the same... I played a few unfair games and the bots do level 1 Roshan. So I guess my intention is to master unfair difficulty before I even consider hopping in pubs.


----------



## redalert

Don't try to figure out why people make builds the way they do like that ember. There are a lot of dumb people, once had someone try to say bloodstone was an awful item on timbersaw cause it only gives regen only.


----------



## connectwise

Or euls is a bad item on death prophet. I was like what the fudge are you talking about.


----------



## redalert

https://mobile.twitter.com/TobiWanDOTA/status/498795727293005824


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/TobiWanDOTA/status/498795727293005824


Sounds awesome. Back to offlaning with sing?


----------



## redalert

Pajkatt bulba playing support after that it will depend what heroes are picked where the rest will lane


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Hello all. I'm still fairly new to DOTA but I've been playing for a few month's with bots (with much frustration I might add) and I wanted to start playing with real people. The problem I'm having is that there is no one my levell to play with, so I'm not sure how I can make it to lvl 13 in order to play in the ranked battles. What can I do about that? Do private lobby games increase your level as well?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Hello all. I'm still fairly new to DOTA but I've been playing for a few month's with bots (with much frustration I might add) and I wanted to start playing with real people. The problem I'm having is that there is no one my levell to play with, so I'm not sure how I can make it to lvl 13 in order to play in the ranked battles. What can I do about that? Do private lobby games increase your level as well?


Why don't you just queue up for normal matchmaking? It still matches you with people near your skill level, eventually.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Yeah, last time I waited over 30 mins and got nothing. I think I'm just too late to the party. If I would have done that back in December when I got the game, I might have had better luck. I guess I'll have to keep trying. There's bound to be someone else around my level sooner or later...or much much later


----------



## DemiseGR

Normal games pretty much. You could spice it up and do All Random, Deathmatch or other types.
However keep in mind, your non-ranked games will affect your Ranked MMR calibration.
You need a good KDA and Damage for a high "post-10game-calibration" MMR


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Yeah, last time I waited over 30 mins and got nothing. I think I'm just too late to the party. If I would have done that back in December when I got the game, I might have had better luck. I guess I'll have to keep trying. There's bound to be someone else around my level sooner or later...or much much later


What game modes did you select? Did you select the correct regions and languages as well? I've NEVER experienced sitting in queue for 30 minutes, let alone 15. The highest I've experienced is probably 10 minutes, and that was with over 2500 MMR's difference in the entire party.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Normal games pretty much. You could spice it up and do All Random, Deathmatch or other types.
> However keep in mind, your non-ranked games will affect your Ranked MMR calibration.
> You need a good KDA and Damage for a high "post-10game-calibration" MMR


I think unranked games are ranked the same way as ranked games are. The only difference is that the unranked MMR isn't displayed.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Yeah, last time I waited over 30 mins and got nothing. I think I'm just too late to the party. If I would have done that back in December when I got the game, I might have had better luck. I guess I'll have to keep trying. There's bound to be someone else around my level sooner or later...or much much later


what exactly do you mean by "waited over 30 mins and got nothing"?

If you meant you clicked the find game button, and the game doesn't find anything in 30 mins, that doesn't mean your skill level can't match anyone else, that only means your game / server is bugged and you can't play at the moment lol. We've all been there, and still do experience this occasionally.

Don't worry man, the system does not put you at the very bottom of the pile when you fresh start, so you are bound to get people to play with and learn through the way.

One advice I'd give you is to NOT play ranked immediately after you get to level 13. Start going for it only after you feel that you have decent overall knowledge to the game. The current game does not have a rating-reset system in place yet, so if you get right into it at lv13 and performed poorly in your 10 calibration games, you might be placed in the very bottom of the population where a lot of baddies are. According to quite a few OCN members here, escaping out of that situation can prove to be quite tricky


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> What game modes did you select? Did you select the correct regions and languages as well? I've NEVER experienced sitting in queue for 30 minutes, let alone 15. The highest I've experienced is probably 10 minutes, and that was with over 2500 MMR's difference in the entire party.
> I think unranked games are ranked the same way as ranked games are. The only difference is that the unranked MMR isn't displayed.


They are ranked in the same way (ie: win/loose points etc), however Normal MMR and Ranked MMR are two separate numbers.
Only when doing your 10 calibration games for Ranked MMR does Normal MMR come in to play, as a basis to calculate upon. From then on, they are two separate numbers. For example, my NMMR is at least 1k less than RMMR since i've stopped playing normal
Hope it makes sense


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> What game modes did you select? Did you select the correct regions and languages as well? I've NEVER experienced sitting in queue for 30 minutes, let alone 15. The highest I've experienced is probably 10 minutes, and that was with over 2500 MMR's difference in the entire party.
> .


I thought so, but I'll check again tonight when I get home.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what exactly do you mean by "waited over 30 mins and got nothing"?
> 
> If you meant you clicked the find game button, and the game doesn't find anything in 30 mins, that doesn't mean your skill level can't match anyone else, that only means your game / server is bugged and you can't play at the moment lol. We've all been there, and still do experience this occasionally.
> 
> Don't worry man, the system does not put you at the very bottom of the pile when you fresh start, so you are bound to get people to play with and learn through the way.
> 
> One advice I'd give you is to NOT play ranked immediately after you get to level 13. Start going for it only after you feel that you have decent overall knowledge to the game. The current game does not have a rating-reset system in place yet, so if you get right into it at lv13 and performed poorly in your 10 calibration games, you might be placed in the very bottom of the population where a lot of baddies are. According to quite a few OCN members here, escaping out of that situation can prove to be quite tricky


Ahh, that might have been the case then. I barely get any time to play and with my luck it wouldn't surprise me that there's a problem when I finally do. No worries though, I'll try again this weekend. Thanks for the pointers


----------



## DemiseGR

A reason people are seeing 4-5K players being complete trash is because they get botted/boosted during their first 13levels and have extraordinary KDA ratios (150+) and Damage dealt, hence giving them ridiculous Normal and in turn Ranked MMR

there are a few reddit links and images  that show teams farming/boting. Kills/deaths only show 2digits, so some have 100+ KDA in that game


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> A reason people are seeing 4-5K players being complete trash is because they get botted/boosted during their first 13levels and have extraordinary KDA ratios (150+) and Damage dealt, hence giving them ridiculous Normal and in turn Ranked MMR
> 
> there are a few reddit links and images  that show teams farming/boting. Kills/deaths only show 2digits, so some have 100+ KDA in that game


I don't quite get it. How does a player get more kills than the number of deaths of the other side?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I don't quite get it. How does a player get more kills than the number of deaths of the other side?


They're going over 100.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I don't quite get it. How does a player get more kills than the number of deaths of the other side?


http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/828856943
dotabuff shows the actual kills


----------



## Valor958

Yeah, I was one of the goons grouped with Scooter yesterday... much to their dismay since family kept doing what family does







I randomed Io... worst... round... ever. I can't seem to may Io work for me, plus, half through the round my wife calls me to go help be Mr. Handyman and build something, and of course, wife trumps all. So, lv6 Io surrounded by lv16+ everyone else LOL. Next round was much better, even with random AFK for family issues. Night Stalker got well fed and I was actually quite useful for a follow up win.

SO, I do well randoming, even in all pick, but I think next time I play with a group I'll keep my headset on and make 100% sure I have at least a 30-40min of peace to play lol. I've been told to build a roster i'm good with and build on them, which i've done, but I like learning through doing and once a good build or two is down I like to move on and learn others. I'll never know what's good against someone until I play and see where they come up short







Plus, since I'm only lv10, solo randoming through pub rounds is pretty safe.

Scooter and all, sorry I was flakey







Also, i changed my name from Valor958 in DOTA to They Call it Zweihander







Felt like being funny.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/828856943
> dotabuff shows the actual kills


Actual kills, sure but, those can't be accurate deaths.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Plus, since I'm only lv10, solo randoming through pub rounds is pretty safe. .


You might want to read the comments above on how Ranked MMR is calibrated for the first time


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Actual kills, sure but, those can't be accurate deaths.


figured it out: a *single* player cant have more than 128 Kills/deaths recorded. Because only one person was dying, the total is showing as 128.


----------



## mylilpony

isn't this an OCN Dota 2 player? grats! http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2608_obscureparadox_overclocks_celeron_1.2ghz_to_4ghz_%28235_oc%29_during_hwbot_team_cup_2014


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> You might want to read the comments above on how Ranked MMR is calibrated for the first time


Not terribly concerned about MMR in the grand scheme, but I do enjoy winning, so hopefully that'll raise it anyways. I usually solo since most of my friends don't play the same time as me, or are in games when I come on and I can't wait 30min just to group.
I think once I random for a while longer and get a feel for a broad range of characters, I'll pick a solid 5 from all categories to get really good with so I can adjust to each round as needed and not have to learn on-the-fly like I am now. Still though, i'm only level 10, so I have time.







Low w/l ratio at the moment, but winning more now and learning more every time I play.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> isn't this an OCN Dota 2 player? grats! http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2608_obscureparadox_overclocks_celeron_1.2ghz_to_4ghz_%28235_oc%29_during_hwbot_team_cup_2014


Yeah he's a Dota player


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Not terribly concerned about MMR in the grand scheme, but I do enjoy winning, so hopefully that'll raise it anyways. I usually solo since most of my friends don't play the same time as me, or are in games when I come on and I can't wait 30min just to group.
> I think once I random for a while longer and get a feel for a broad range of characters, I'll pick a solid 5 from all categories to get really good with so I can adjust to each round as needed and not have to learn on-the-fly like I am now. Still though, i'm only level 10, so I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low w/l ratio at the moment, but winning more now and learning more every time I play.


The issue people have with the MMR is that it actually effects your in-game experience.

For example, I can personally tell you that the trenches suck. 1/2 the games are trolled on purpose...the other half of the time someone picks a hero they've never played and they fail, on an epic scale.

I was thinking about this last night and I think I'm done playing ranked until an MMR reset is seriously discussed by the devs...

Your actual rating is pretty much determined by a survey







...


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The issue people have with the MMR is that it actually effects your in-game experience.
> 
> For example, I can personally tell you that the trenches suck. 1/2 the games are trolled on purpose...the other half of the time someone picks a hero they've never played and they fail, on an epic scale.
> 
> I was thinking about this last night and I think I'm done playing ranked until an MMR reset is seriously discussed by the devs...
> 
> Your actual rating is pretty much determined by a survey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheesh :\

Well, guess I'll have to group up with you folks to bolster my experience... and hopefully avoid Io so I don't drag anyone else down lol.

I can understand why they don't have a voluntary MMR reset button though. From my experience playing BF3/4 where premium players could basically reset at will, that really skews the experience when trying to team balance. I'd assume since that's done with algorithms in DOTA, having some upper tier folks reset weekly and troll the lower ranks could make it so quite a large number of low tier folks never get out of the 'trenches'. Having it done yearly, bi-yearly could be beneficial for the community as a whole though. Especially for folks who don't carry a 5 stack in their back pocket all the time.
Personally, I learn more with folks who are already good, but I do really enjoy pubbing and trying to help the new folks who don't know hardly anything.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The issue people have with the MMR is that it actually effects your in-game experience.
> 
> For example, I can personally tell you that the trenches suck. 1/2 the games are trolled on purpose...the other half of the time someone picks a hero they've never played and they fail, on an epic scale.
> 
> I was thinking about this last night and I think I'm done playing ranked until an MMR reset is seriously discussed by the devs...
> 
> Your actual rating is pretty much determined by a survey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why dont you play with a new account then? it resets everything too.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Sheesh :\
> 
> Well, guess I'll have to group up with you folks to bolster my experience... and hopefully avoid Io so I don't drag anyone else down lol.
> 
> I can understand why they don't have a voluntary MMR reset button though. From my experience playing BF3/4 where premium players could basically reset at will, that really skews the experience when trying to team balance. I'd assume since that's done with algorithms in DOTA, having some upper tier folks reset weekly and troll the lower ranks could make it so quite a large number of low tier folks never get out of the 'trenches'. Having it done yearly, bi-yearly could be beneficial for the community as a whole though. Especially for folks who don't carry a 5 stack in their back pocket all the time.
> Personally, I learn more with folks who are already good, but I do really enjoy pubbing and trying to help the new folks who don't know hardly anything.


That's what I thought as well.

Not at will but, every "season" would be fantastic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Why dont you play with a new account then? it resets everything too.


Because I'm me.

It feels dishonorable to make an alt account, answer the survey a specific way just so I can play the people that I should be playing. -- Shady is shady.

I've been Masked since Day 1...Will be Masked the day DOTA2 dies...I feel no need to be an alt...I shouldn't have to.

I do wish I had answered the survey differently...But, we deserve an MMR reset each meta as well...So, it is what it is.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> That's what I thought as well.
> 
> Not at will but, every "season" would be fantastic.
> Because I'm me.
> 
> It feels dishonorable to make an alt account, answer the survey a specific way just so I can play the people that I should be playing. -- Shady is shady.
> 
> I've been Masked since Day 1...Will be Masked the day DOTA2 dies...I feel no need to be an alt...I shouldn't have to.
> 
> I do wish I had answered the survey differently...But, we deserve an MMR reset each meta as well...So, it is what it is.


in HoN there was such feature, though it did reset EVERYTHING.


----------



## connectwise

Hi guys can you help with with some tips. I had a capt mode game that we won, but b/c I lost connection to steam, it seems to be never recorded. When I restarted dota 2 I asked it to upload my system files to the cloud thinking my win would be uploaded, but it didn't. No win no mmr points. Any suggestions?


----------



## jellybeans69

Nothing you can do about it sometimes it's happens with updates.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/829972777 quick match with Athem , lower bracket is just too lolzy to play in. Can easy get away with stuff i did on WK , it was bit try hard pick tho cuz i got it so ursa who randomed could l1 rosh and i called for l1 rosh knowing that in this bracket people would probably not check it. In 3,5k+ it would have never went through i and almost anyone else would always check for rosh pit especially with ursa and wk in enemy team.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Just like to say what a great weekend managed to get ocn 5 stacks going all day for 2 days was a lot fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to keep it going so check in game chat to see who is setting up games. Really was good and played with a lot of different skill lvls but team work was good and the games were great fun. Long may it continue thx to all that played you know who you are lol
> 
> Scooter


Hey Scooter!

Was fun playing with you guys.
Looking forward for more OCN 5 stacks.










PS: my steam id is Sol Badguy. xD


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Hey Scooter!
> 
> Was fun playing with you guys.
> Looking forward for more OCN 5 stacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: my steam id is Sol Badguy. xD


So YOU are Sol Badguy.... I'M SO SORRY







lol, you got stuck laning with me and I bombed so hard on Io. Hopefully I redeemed myself next round with Night Stalker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> That's what I thought as well.
> 
> Not at will but, every "season" would be fantastic.
> Because I'm me.
> 
> It feels dishonorable to make an alt account, answer the survey a specific way just so I can play the people that I should be playing. -- Shady is shady.
> 
> I've been Masked since Day 1...Will be Masked the day DOTA2 dies...I feel no need to be an alt...I shouldn't have to.
> 
> I do wish I had answered the survey differently...But, we deserve an MMR reset each meta as well...So, it is what it is.


I feel the same way man. It may just be a game, but the way I see it, my online persona should be just like my face-to-face persona. I'm generally goofier online since I can get away with it, but I don't troll for the sake of it or try to ruin peoples fun by playing in areas where I completely outrank them in skill. To put another BF reference in (since I used to be a huge BF guy), I wouldn't go pub stomp a 'noobs only' server simply to pad my stats. I HATE that stuff.

I don't know my player id off-hand, but I'm Valor958 pretty much everywhere, so add me on Steam and we'll run a round together sometime. I'm US EST, so usually on after 6pm EST randomly until 1am.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> did you download the new workshop tool?
> 
> if so you have to redownload all of dota 2 Capitalist had the same problem:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntJKT-Beu40#t=657


Luckily I didn't download the workshop tool ... Game still boots and seems fine ... just has an update permanently queued ... haha

Does anyone know when we will be getting the rest of the items that the compendium promised ... like that gem showing what lvl you were and the set for getting 199 or every *99 after that ?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So YOU are Sol Badguy.... I'M SO SORRY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you got stuck laning with me and I bombed so hard on Io. Hopefully I redeemed myself next round with Night Stalker.
> I feel the same way man. It may just be a game, but the way I see it, my online persona should be just like my face-to-face persona. I'm generally goofier online since I can get away with it, but I don't troll for the sake of it or try to ruin peoples fun by playing in areas where I completely outrank them in skill. To put another BF reference in (since I used to be a huge BF guy), I wouldn't go pub stomp a 'noobs only' server simply to pad my stats. I HATE that stuff.
> 
> I don't know my player id off-hand, but I'm Valor958 pretty much everywhere, so add me on Steam and we'll run a round together sometime. I'm US EST, so usually on after 6pm EST randomly until 1am.


Hahah it's ok both games were still fun, no worries.

Now you'll have to train with Io!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> That's what I thought as well.
> 
> Not at will but, every "season" would be fantastic.
> Because I'm me.
> 
> It feels dishonorable to make an alt account, answer the survey a specific way just so I can play the people that I should be playing. -- Shady is shady.
> 
> I've been Masked since Day 1...Will be Masked the day DOTA2 dies...I feel no need to be an alt...I shouldn't have to.
> 
> I do wish I had answered the survey differently...But, we deserve an MMR reset each meta as well...So, it is what it is.


Not trolling but would love to see you guys complaining about MMR to make an alt so I can have more data.

I even got Sun willing to boost MMR.

With the way smurf detection works if you want to get higher MMR, you might want to survey lower and stomp a few games.

If MMR resets, I won't be playing until it calms down. If you think MMR is random now, it's going to be much worse right after a reset.

Also what's the baseline to reset to? What you originally surveyed at? A new survey? Can you trust people not to lie on the survey?

Also we're going to reenable all the MMR farming bots that gave up their MMR. Reset them to 2k/3k? Time to feed it to MMR farmers.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Luckily I didn't download the workshop tool ... Game still boots and seems fine ... just has an update permanently queued ... haha
> 
> Does anyone know when we will be getting the rest of the items that the compendium promised ... like that gem showing what lvl you were and the set for getting 199 or every *99 after that ?


End of the month


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Hahah it's ok both games were still fun, no worries.
> 
> Now you'll have to train with Io!


NO MORE IO!!!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Or euls is a bad item on death prophet. I was like what the fudge are you talking about.


it's one the better items to get on her. you can euls yourself while ulting.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> it's one the better items to get on her. you can euls yourself while ulting.


Doesn't the same trick work on WD while ulting? That or shadow blade invis?


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> it's one the better items to get on her. you can euls yourself while ulting.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the same trick work on WD while ulting? That or shadow blade invis?
Click to expand...

I know shadow blade for sure is usable after ulting with WD, not sure on Euls. Most likely I assume.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I know shadow blade for sure is usable after ulting with WD, not sure on Euls. Most likely I assume.


Guess we'd have to test with Euls. Since Euls breaks channeling, it may not work. DP isn't channeling, it just happens after she activates, but WD channels so Euls may not actually work.


----------



## redalert

maybe force staff it works with CM ulti


----------



## Toxsick

it shud not work with euls. its a channeling spell.


----------



## connectwise

Use these strats:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2d7xrz/if_you_are_a_5man_stack_and_looking_for/

?

lul

no need for io


----------



## evilferret

Eul's will cancel WD's ulti.

CM needs to be force staffed by a teammate, can't ulti and self forcestaff. Same works with SK and sandstorm. You can be forcestaffed around.

Why get Eul's on DP when you can get Lothars!







Spooky build best build!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

So for all 3 of my DOTA 2 accounts I've been calibrating my MMR (10 games) with supports... should I start another smurf and use a carry or high impact mid hero?


----------



## connectwise

Insta pick void every AP game. DO IT


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Insta pick void every AP game. DO IT


Just did an all random, got the perfect team lol. Sven was a smart pub and I got Spirit Breaker. I was the only lv25







Wonderful round! I think i'll end the night on a high note lol.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Just did an all random, got the perfect team lol. Sven was a smart pub and I got Spirit Breaker. I was the only lv25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful round! I think i'll end the night on a high note lol.


It better not have been against me:

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/830446864

Our captain insta picked NP then BS and itwas a rough game against SB.


----------



## hollowtek

anyone down for a game?


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> So for all 3 of my DOTA 2 accounts I've been calibrating my MMR (10 games) with supports... should I start another smurf and use a carry or high impact mid hero?


its all about KDA and damage dealt when calibrating for ranked mmr.
also remember that your ranked mmr calibration will take your normal "hidden mmr" as a starting point


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> its all about KDA and damage dealt when calibrating for ranked mmr.


Source on that?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Source on that?


He's partially right, it used to be that in past but due to abusers it was fixed and no longer works that way.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Source on that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> He's partially right, it used to be that in past but due to abusers it was fixed and no longer works that way.


What i heard they did is "detect" these accounts and force them to do additional calibration games, rather than stomp their way through co-op and normal games then do a 5-5 calibration and be 6K.
However i keep reading about these 13lvl accounts at 5-6k MMR so an abuse exists. To be honest it always will. Its just a matter of finding exactly how MMR is calibrated, and abusing it


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> End of the month


Thanks


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It better not have been against me:
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/830446864
> 
> Our captain insta picked NP then BS and itwas a rough game against SB.


don't think it was against me







NP was on my team in my match. I'll have to find the match details later.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

To be fair... I do think I am at the right MMR... in fact I think it is the most fun because it is right in the middle where there is an even amount of trolls, try hards, goofiness, and compentence from my experience (no pros to completely crush you). But I do want to get better...


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> To be fair... I do think I am at the right MMR... in fact I think it is the most fun because it is right in the middle where there is an even amount of trolls, try hards, goofiness, and compentence from my experience (no pros to completely crush you). But I do want to get better...


So, I'm at 18-something right now.

Last night, got into a draft game and a 4200 mmr guy got rolled down to the trenches.

So, I'm PL -- Actually had a good game, pushed 2 towers and barracks...Got about 4 down -- Had a Radiance by 30...Was rolling hard.

Our SS wasn't very good. Our Doom was okay...The 4200 guy took a TA. Good TA.

He did really well until, I'm pushing a tower on bot I believe it was T3, SS hasn't warded and I get rick-rolled, badly on the run back. It's mostly my fault because I had the gold to ward, I just didn't...But, TA gets taken out 2nd.

Guy throws the most epic tantrum I've ever seen in DOTA. It was one for the books. -- Refused to play with us...Refused to teamfight and fed the rest of the game...On purpose.

Hard to learn and teach the SS what to do when your hard carry decides to go full ******.

I have absolutely no issue with people that make mistakes -- Had someone who constantly "misclicked" (Actually lost us the game) last week but, at least he tried...But, it's incredibly hard to learn when you're trolled so hard...Which just makes it even more difficult to escape the trenches.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> To be fair... I do think I am at the right MMR... in fact I think it is the most fun because it is right in the middle where there is an even amount of trolls, try hards, goofiness, and compentence from my experience (no pros to completely crush you). But I do want to get better...


I think I'm in the same boat lol. Just enough competence in each round, from both sides, to make it fair









What's your steam name? I'll add and we can increase the general competence per round by .5% lol


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, I'm at 18-something right now.
> 
> Last night, got into a draft game and a 4200 mmr guy got rolled down to the trenches.
> 
> So, I'm PL -- Actually had a good game, pushed 2 towers and barracks...Got about 4 down -- Had a Radiance by 30...Was rolling hard.
> 
> Our SS wasn't very good. Our Doom was okay...The 4200 guy took a TA. Good TA.
> 
> He did really well until, I'm pushing a tower on bot I believe it was T3, SS hasn't warded and I get rick-rolled, badly on the run back. It's mostly my fault because I had the gold to ward, I just didn't...But, TA gets taken out 2nd.
> 
> Guy throws the most epic tantrum I've ever seen in DOTA. It was one for the books. -- Refused to play with us...Refused to teamfight and fed the rest of the game...On purpose.
> 
> Hard to learn and teach the SS what to do when your hard carry decides to go full ******.
> 
> I have absolutely no issue with people that make mistakes -- Had someone who constantly "misclicked" (Actually lost us the game) last week but, at least he tried...But, it's incredibly hard to learn when you're trolled so hard...Which just makes it even more difficult to escape the trenches.


Sheesh man, haven't had a run in like that yet... my condolences


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> What i heard they did is "detect" these accounts and force them to do additional calibration games, rather than stomp their way through co-op and normal games then do a 5-5 calibration and be 6K.
> However i keep reading about these 13lvl accounts at 5-6k MMR so an abuse exists. To be honest it always will. Its just a matter of finding exactly how MMR is calibrated, and abusing it


Those are most likely simple smurfs, also highest you can now get calibrated is around 5,3k if i remember correctly - valve capped this.not that long ago too.


----------



## Toxsick

Cap was 5.5K, so yeah it could be they lowered it to 5.300.
if i remember correctly, moonmeander had .4800 mmr; grinded to 5.200 on he's main acc, he made a smurf afterwards and grinded 6.300 if i remember correctly.
was some time ago.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I think I'm in the same boat lol. Just enough competence in each round, from both sides, to make it fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your steam name? I'll add and we can increase the general competence per round by .5% lol


nixeus.monkeyking - you can look for me in the OCN guild too...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, I'm at 18-something right now.
> 
> Last night, got into a draft game and a 4200 mmr guy got rolled down to the trenches.
> 
> So, I'm PL -- Actually had a good game, pushed 2 towers and barracks...Got about 4 down -- Had a Radiance by 30...Was rolling hard.
> 
> Our SS wasn't very good. Our Doom was okay...The 4200 guy took a TA. Good TA.
> 
> He did really well until, I'm pushing a tower on bot I believe it was T3, SS hasn't warded and I get rick-rolled, badly on the run back. It's mostly my fault because I had the gold to ward, I just didn't...But, TA gets taken out 2nd.
> 
> Guy throws the most epic tantrum I've ever seen in DOTA. It was one for the books. -- Refused to play with us...Refused to teamfight and fed the rest of the game...On purpose.
> 
> Hard to learn and teach the SS what to do when your hard carry decides to go full ******.
> 
> I have absolutely no issue with people that make mistakes -- Had someone who constantly "misclicked" (Actually lost us the game) last week but, at least he tried...But, it's incredibly hard to learn when you're trolled so hard...Which just makes it even more difficult to escape the trenches.


From what I've read, there's a lot more of those kinds of people right up at the cusp of high tier. They are pretty good players but they think they're even better, and display a lot of bad behaviour and teamwork. But, from what I've seen in lower tiers it's very much the same. There'er a lot of bad attitudes all around.


----------



## WALSRU

Just gonna leave this here...


----------



## redalert

Apparently the next ESL One is going to be in New York City @Theater at Madison Square Garden


----------



## offroadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gonna leave this here...


I've watched her from time to time, and it seems since TI shes been more whorish in general, I could be wrong.


----------



## WALSRU

Oh now I'm going to go #whiteknight on you


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Oh now I'm going to go #whiteknight on you


As long as you don't go #gigadrillbreaker on him that should be fine.

PS: Gurren Lagann is awesome haha

On topic:

Have you guys seen SingSing's inventory?

It's quite funny:

http://imgur.com/a/iHLst


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gonna leave this here...


ROFL


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gonna leave this here...


I watched that earlier and I have no clue what's going on.


----------



## evilferret

Sheever knows Soe is hotter. Needs to up her game.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, I'm at 18-something right now.
> 
> Last night, got into a draft game and a 4200 mmr guy got rolled down to the trenches.
> 
> So, I'm PL -- Actually had a good game, pushed 2 towers and barracks...Got about 4 down -- Had a Radiance by 30...Was rolling hard.
> 
> Our SS wasn't very good. Our Doom was okay...The 4200 guy took a TA. Good TA.
> 
> He did really well until, I'm pushing a tower on bot I believe it was T3, SS hasn't warded and I get rick-rolled, badly on the run back. It's mostly my fault because I had the gold to ward, I just didn't...But, TA gets taken out 2nd.
> 
> Guy throws the most epic tantrum I've ever seen in DOTA. It was one for the books. -- Refused to play with us...Refused to teamfight and fed the rest of the game...On purpose.
> 
> Hard to learn and teach the SS what to do when your hard carry decides to go full ******.
> 
> I have absolutely no issue with people that make mistakes -- Had someone who constantly "misclicked" (Actually lost us the game) last week but, at least he tried...But, it's incredibly hard to learn when you're trolled so hard...Which just makes it even more difficult to escape the trenches.


??? PL is one of the hardest carries (especially in the trenches). PL is one of the few heroes who can still win 4v5/3v5 with farm.

30 minute Radiance is a bit slow.

Did you get 6 slotted?


----------



## jellybeans69

Tried few games of Hero Line Wars, all players connecting seems to be major pain in arse. Takes ages to get the game started.


----------



## Atham

Axe. Axe is so awesome. After a bad streak, just pwn with Axe.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sheever knows Soe is hotter. Needs to up her game.


Sheever is 6ft and Soe is much shorter... just FYI most of these pro DOTA 2 players/personalities are taller in person than in videos and pictures! If GoDz ever procure an enchantress cosplay he wil be more like a dinosaur!


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It better not have been against me:
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/830446864
> 
> Our captain insta picked NP then BS and itwas a rough game against SB.


Alrighty, better late then never.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/830487064

This is the match I was talking about. I was SB


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sheever knows Soe is hotter. Needs to up her game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? PL is one of the hardest carries (especially in the trenches). PL is one of the few heroes who can still win 4v5/3v5 with farm.
> 
> 30 minute Radiance is a bit slow.
> 
> Did you get 6 slotted?


Imo, and I play a fair amount of PL, he's just not a great radiance carrier. Your illusions are on such a short timer if you're building radiance instead of say yasha+diffusal they will pop before they do enough damage to the wave. He farms much better with attack speed so he can make constant illusions.

P.S. Jess Brohard is the hottest of them all


----------



## redalert

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/wehsing-singsing-yuen-departs-cloud9/1100-2092/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.ongamers.com/articles/wehsing-singsing-yuen-departs-cloud9/1100-2092/


You are always on top of this. I knew that you would post it way before i found out. I was watching him play with Team Tinker and was wondering why he is playing with them.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You are always on top of this. I knew that you would post it way before i found out. I was watching him play with Team Tinker and was wondering why he is playing with them.


Temporary team just for I-Leauge most likely.
---
On the other hand any takers (USE or EU very preferably to avoid ping issues) want to play Hero Line Wars custom map later in few hours? You must have Workshop tools downloaded , here's a guide on how to start playing/testing them - http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=298142924


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Axe. Axe is so awesome. After a bad streak, just pwn with Axe.


From slahser's safelane farm guide, axe is agreat pick vs a contesting opposing offlane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Sheever is 6ft and Soe is much shorter... just FYI most of these pro DOTA 2 players/personalities are taller in person than in videos and pictures! If GoDz ever procure an enchantress cosplay he wil be more like a dinosaur!


I've only recently found out who soe was. I think we should be honest that soe is just a cute person whereas sheever can be classified as just plain, maybe cutein that video.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Imo, and I play a fair amount of PL, he's just not a great radiance carrier. Your illusions are on such a short timer if you're building radiance instead of say yasha+diffusal they will pop before they do enough damage to the wave. He farms much better with attack speed so he can make constant illusions.
> 
> P.S. Jess Brohard is the hottest of them all


Yesterday the pl on my team went diffusal manta heart. Is that the goto build?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Axe. Axe is so awesome. After a bad streak, just pwn with Axe.
> 
> 
> 
> From slahser's safelane farm guide, axe is agreat pick vs a contesting opposing offlane.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Sheever is 6ft and Soe is much shorter... just FYI most of these pro DOTA 2 players/personalities are taller in person than in videos and pictures! If GoDz ever procure an enchantress cosplay he wil be more like a dinosaur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only recently found out who soe was. I think we should be honest that soe is just a cute person whereas sheever can be classified as just plain, maybe cutein that video.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Imo, and I play a fair amount of PL, he's just not a great radiance carrier. Your illusions are on such a short timer if you're building radiance instead of say yasha+diffusal they will pop before they do enough damage to the wave. He farms much better with attack speed so he can make constant illusions.
> 
> P.S. Jess Brohard is the hottest of them all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday the pl on my team went diffusal manta heart. Is that the goto build?
Click to expand...

I prefer offlane axe solo. Triple kills against tri lanes.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> From slahser's safelane farm guide, axe is agreat pick vs a contesting opposing offlane.
> I've only recently found out who soe was. I think we should be honest that soe is just a cute person whereas sheever can be classified as just plain, maybe cutein that video.
> Yesterday the pl on my team went diffusal manta heart. Is that the goto build?


Was that me? lol. I randomed PL and that was my build. Worked wonderfully, we won pretty easily, and I was highest lvl again.

EDIT: Actually, I did diffusal heart manta since I was getting roughed up at the start by ogre-magi with his constant burst poking me in the face. Once I got heart, I don't think I died more than once after that, and it was against the whole enemy team. Add manta, army of PL charging in = win lol.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yesterday the pl on my team went diffusal manta heart. Is that the goto build?


I'd say that's pretty much it. My favorite starting item on him is usually yasha, makes him a great farmer early. If I've got to fight or immediately not lose, drums are OK. Alternatively a casual VIT booster is always useful. Then go for diffusal and back to Manta. Usually by the time you get a butterfly 5th item the game should be well over.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/788132330 #spacecreated

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/718263366 #hardgame


----------



## Toxsick

didn't expect singsing to leave cloud 9 to be fair.


----------



## redalert

We are looking at having the OCN in house games on August 30th @ 3pm EDT. The time is earlier than normal so more people from the EU can play this time. An official thread we be posted soon with more info.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> didn't expect singsing to leave cloud 9 to be fair.


Really dont like to follow players that jump teams so much. He has been in 8 teams in 3 years. Dendi for example has been in 1 team.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really dont like to follow players that jump teams so much. He has been in 8 teams in 3 years. Dendi for example has been in 1 team.


Exactly.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> We are looking at having the OCN in house games on August 30th @ 3pm EDT. The time is earlier than normal so more people from the EU can play this time. An official thread we be posted soon with more info.


It's a Saturday... so I'll try and be there!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really dont like to follow players that jump teams so much. He has been in 8 teams in 3 years. Dendi for example has been in 1 team.


I don't really follow any players, just random vids on YT for whoever is playing and watch for positive behaviors to learn from. I can say, that his team flipping like that really would leave me wanting if i had a team he wanted to join. Good or no, there's no dedication there. On the other hand, the reasons for team flipping could be legitimate... really don't know and can't speak to it, but there's plenty of good reasons to leave a team. 8 times though...


----------



## Toxsick

there was a good reason to leave c9 though.


----------



## redalert

If the rumors are true sing puppey kuroky notail will form a team together 5th unknown. Navi will get vanskor from empire and fng from power rangers. Maybe team tinker will be the new team liquid


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If the rumors are true sing puppey kuroky notail will form a team together 5th unknown. Navi will get vanskor from empire and fng from power rangers. Maybe team tinker will be the new team liquid


Sounds like freakin' Game of Thrones going on over there lol. Glad I don't have to deal with any of that stuff.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Sounds like freakin' Game of Thrones going on over there lol. Glad I don't have to deal with any of that stuff.


You know what they say..."It's a nice day for a red wedding..."


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You know what they say..."It's a nice day for a red wedding..."


"Valar Morghulis"

hahaha


----------



## scooter.jay

doing a stream test need to fill the party get online guys


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> doing a stream test need to fill the party get online guys


Gimme an hour







I get off in 30min, 30min home... well... maybe 2 hours







I'll be on later.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Was that me? lol. I randomed PL and that was my build. Worked wonderfully, we won pretty easily, and I was highest lvl again.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I did diffusal heart manta since I was getting roughed up at the start by ogre-magi with his constant burst poking me in the face. Once I got heart, I don't think I died more than once after that, and it was against the whole enemy team. Add manta, army of PL charging in = win lol.


Na it was this guy:

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/832097461

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> We are looking at having the OCN in house games on August 30th @ 3pm EDT. The time is earlier than normal so more people from the EU can play this time. An official thread we be posted soon with more info.


Count me out as I'll be moving at the end of this month.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> We are looking at having the OCN in house games on August 30th @ 3pm EDT. The time is earlier than normal so more people from the EU can play this time. An official thread we be posted soon with more info.


Cool I might join if possible.
It's like 09am for me if I did calculate right (GMT-10).


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'd say that's pretty much it. My favorite starting item on him is usually yasha, makes him a great farmer early. If I've got to fight or immediately not lose, drums are OK. Alternatively a casual VIT booster is always useful. Then go for diffusal and back to Manta. Usually by the time you get a butterfly 5th item the game should be well over.
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/788132330 #spacecreated
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/718263366 #hardgame


Well I still belief in Midas into Radiance PL.









Waiting for Ramz to yell at me now.

New teams will be great. Hopefully new strats/metas will develop.

I'm probably going to miss the next inhouse but everybody who can make it should play!

Also new people please speak up during the inhouse. Spam the chat if you have to get noticed. We have a lot of idlers so we don't know who's playing.


----------



## Atham

I haven't played PL. Does he require a lot of micro, or is he like Naga (you send illusions and let them do damage)?

EDIT: Great. I will definitely join the inhouse. Is there a sign up sheet or something?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I haven't played PL. Does he require a lot of micro, or is he like Naga (you send illusions and let them do damage)?
> 
> EDIT: Great. I will definitely join the inhouse. Is there a sign up sheet or something?


Much different then Naga. Naga needs way more micro. With PL you dont split illusions and u can only keep them up in the lane as long as there are creeps.


----------



## scooter.jay

Stream test went well so all should be good for the inhouse


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I haven't played PL. Does he require a lot of micro, or is he like Naga (you send illusions and let them do damage)?
> 
> EDIT: Great. I will definitely join the inhouse. Is there a sign up sheet or something?


When the official thread is made there will be a sign sheet.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

The secret to illusion heroes like Naga, PL, and even the meepos - is that you put "Share" hero in the in game settings to allow your team mates to control them. Saw Merlini and AUI_2000 did that in a stream and they made a comeback with all three rax gone.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The secret to illusion heroes like Naga, PL, and even the meepos - is that you put "Share" hero in the in game settings to allow your team mates to control them. Saw Merlini and AUI_2000 did that in a stream and they made a comeback with all three rax gone.


What if the whole team can't micro?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> What if the whole team can't micro?


No micro, no meepo.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Well I still belief in Midas into Radiance PL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Ramz to yell at me now.


Bad build is bad!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Well I still belief in Midas into Radiance PL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Ramz to yell at me now.
> 
> New teams will be great. Hopefully new strats/metas will develop.
> 
> I'm probably going to miss the next inhouse but everybody who can make it should play!
> 
> Also new people please speak up during the inhouse. Spam the chat if you have to get noticed. We have a lot of idlers so we don't know who's playing.


But then how would you purge dust?

IF you're a jungling BS, what should be your first item? Ring of basi/mmask rush? Or should you go into midas asap?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Bad build is bad!


Well Midas is a decent choice if you're having a hard run, but Radiance.... better uses for the $.


----------



## evilferret

But I want to rice!

http://www.dotabuff.com/heroes/phantom-lancer/items

Radiance wins games.









I should check for more recent PL games but China loved Midas into Radiance a few months back. Getting Midas -> Radiance by 20-25 mins with boots seemed standard. Farm the next 2-3 core items within 15 minutes and finish or continue farming for late game and get six slotted by 45-50 mins game time.


----------



## scooter.jay

Going to stream some trash tier doto today http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> But I want to rice!
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/heroes/phantom-lancer/items
> 
> Radiance wins games.


By that logic so does Vlads kekekeke

Why I love QOP:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://gfycat.com/SpanishDemandingHousefly


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> By that logic so does Vlads kekekeke
> 
> Why I love QOP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://gfycat.com/SpanishDemandingHousefly


Don't forget Iron Branch too! Humble beginnings lead to prosperous rewards


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> By that logic so does Vlads kekekeke
> 
> Why I love QOP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://gfycat.com/SpanishDemandingHousefly


Think it's similar to Vlads AM. No space or position to farm (4-5 carry pub game), so you need to hit the jungle or be active earlier.

In a early teamfight Vlads offers more than Diff or Yasha. You can spam more lance and the teamwide buff is more deeps than just a Diff or Yasha.

I think the Illusions spread the Vlad Aura (just don't benefit from it). If somebody knows for sure let me know so I don't have to test.









If it does spread, can push lanes safely (just not as fast as the usual builds) and can use illusions to keep the buff on team while being in a safe position.

Now I want to try Vlads PL.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Don't forget Iron Branch too! Humble beginnings lead to prosperous rewards


GG branch has a 30% WR? If you end a game as PL with a GG branch, you probably lost.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> In a early teamfight Vlads offers more than Diff or Yasha. You can spam more lance and the teamwide buff is more deeps than just a Diff or Yasha.
> 
> I think the Illusions spread the Vlad Aura (just don't benefit from it). If somebody knows for sure let me know so I don't have to test.


If you want lance spam get a drums, kotl, or soul ring. Nothing gives PL more deeps for 2k than yasha as his illusions get the AGI and the passive.

Your builds sometimes man.

............................................______ __........................
....................................,.-'"...................``~.,..................
.............................,.-"..................................."-.,............
.........................,/...............................................":, ........
.....................,?........................... ...........................\,.....
.................../.................................................. .........,}....
................./.................................................. ....,:`^`..}....
.............../.................................................. .,:"........./.....
..............?.....__............................ .............:`.........../.....
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../........
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`..... ..._/...........
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....}...........
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../............
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`..... }............../.............
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-"...............
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\...................
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__...........
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|........... ...`=~-,....
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\... .....................
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\............. ..........
................................`:,,.............. .............`\..............__..
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``.......
........................................_\........ ..._,-%.......`\...............
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> If you want lance spam get a drums, kotl, or soul ring. Nothing gives PL more deeps for 2k than yasha as his illusions get the AGI and the passive.
> 
> Your builds sometimes man.
> 
> ............................................______ __........................
> ....................................,.-'"...................``~.,..................
> .............................,.-"..................................."-.,............
> .........................,/...............................................":, ........
> .....................,?........................... ...........................\,.....
> .................../.................................................. .........,}....
> ................./.................................................. ....,:`^`..}....
> .............../.................................................. .,:"........./.....
> ..............?.....__............................ .............:`.........../.....
> ............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../........
> .........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`..... ..._/...........
> ..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....}...........
> ...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../............
> ...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`..... }............../.............
> ............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-"...............
> ............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\...................
> .............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__...........
> ,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|........... ...`=~-,....
> .....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\... .....................
> ...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\............. ..........
> ................................`:,,.............. .............`\..............__..
> .....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``.......
> ........................................_\........ ..._,-%.......`\...............
> ...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


Blame Chinese Pub Doto.

Drums doesn't give you sustain and the stats are just okay. PL's health pool too low IMO for SR (and the Tranq nerf). In a teamfight random nuke might kill you. Can't have KOTL every game.

Situational item is situational.

In a early teamfight Vlads offers the team a +15% deeps. PL isn't the front liner in early fights so the extra deeps on you is eh unless you already won the fight and killing stragglers.

I've been running into a lot of deathball/super push strats. If considering that the meta, Yasha just doesn't offer the team enough unless you somehow farm Yasha/Vit or Diff/Vit in the same time frame.

Gotta support the weird builds! How else am I going to be new meta (or old)?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> But I want to rice!
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/heroes/phantom-lancer/items
> 
> Radiance wins games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should check for more recent PL games but China loved Midas into Radiance a few months back. Getting Midas -> Radiance by 20-25 mins with boots seemed standard. Farm the next 2-3 core items within 15 minutes and finish or continue farming for late game and get six slotted by 45-50 mins game time.


i'm undefeated with viper refresher orb and it has a 73% winrate overall


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i'm undefeated with viper refresher orb and it has a 73% winrate overall


With that logic a Manta Style would be more worth it. It's cheaper and has a better overall winrate.
Actually, even normal logic would tell you that the stats on Manta Style is far better than Refresher is.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> With that logic a Manta Style would be more worth it. It's cheaper and has a better overall winrate.
> Actually, even normal logic would tell you that the stats on Manta Style is far better than Refresher is.


Whenever I'm snowballing on a hero I go refresher for laughs. Still haven't done it on bristleback...


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I've been running into a lot of deathball/super push strats. If considering that the meta, Yasha just doesn't offer the team enough unless you somehow farm Yasha/Vit or Diff/Vit in the same time frame.


Pick something besides PL if you are afraid your team can't compensate for the meta without your help. Forcing yourself to help will often leave you with a slightly closer game in terms of kills and towers, but without the advantage of a solidly farmed carry that their team cannot deal with. There are other carries who can contribute more early on if necessary. Playing selfishly can be a better option.

This is assuming that you are skilled at optimizing farm, even if map control slips due to your absence. It almost goes without saying that this is also team-dependent like most everything else. In pubs, you may have teams that would lose regardless of whether or not you participated.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> With that logic a Manta Style would be more worth it. It's cheaper and has a better overall winrate.
> Actually, even normal logic would tell you that the stats on Manta Style is far better than Refresher is.


On Viper, I see manta a lot more than I've seen refresher, but that's in the tier I play on... mostly lesser skilled folks.
PL, I see manta quite a lot, and probably would more if PL were allowed to feed every time I faced him.

Also, the win rates featuring those items on those heroes don't necessarily mean those items are the reason they've won. There's quite a few factors and it's very situational. Most items can prove useful on most heroes in most situations. Certainly more items prove much more efficient on specific heroes, some items are definitely core items, and some can flex to situational items. This has all been hashed out to where the poor horse is a pile of mush on the ground though









The point of DOTA is to not just play, but play smart so far as I'm concerned. If some items are just plain better, use them







If a situation calls for you to use an odd item for your guy because your team is falling short, dumb, or you just have to for survival, do it. So long as it's a win, I don't care how I get there.

Honestly, I don't think I've ever purchased Radiance yet lol. Every time I consider it, I find what I feel to be a better use for my $.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Pick something besides PL if you are afraid your team can't compensate for the meta without your help. Forcing yourself to help will often leave you with a slightly closer game in terms of kills and towers, but without the advantage of a solidly farmed carry that their team cannot deal with. There are other carries who can contribute more early on if necessary. Playing selfishly can be a better option.
> 
> This is assuming that you are skilled at optimizing farm, even if map control slips due to your absence. It almost goes without saying that this is also team-dependent like most everything else. In pubs, you may have teams that would lose regardless of whether or not you participated.


LOL. I've played a few times lately where I felt like I was carrying the whole team. Final round last night was so horribad that I could have rushed 25 and still not carried hard enough to compensate for our Drow and Mirana feeding the other team like it was their job. Heck, I almost managed top as Axe by myself against BB and QoP. If only one of the other idiots had decided to help me, we probably could have taken top and prevented the obsessive feeding early on.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Peru at it again. They have no sense of gaming. We destroy to racks and win team fight and they go back to farming and lose the game. Instead of pushing top lanes they split push. Get cough every times and they completely destroy us. So frustrating to lose a games that you had 100%. Throwing is a understatement. They dont know how to through a games. Its in their nature to be losers.


----------



## scooter.jay

Going to have dinner then get back to streaming bad doto hit me up if you guys are online later


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> On Viper, I see manta a lot more than I've seen refresher, but that's in the tier I play on... mostly lesser skilled folks.
> PL, I see manta quite a lot, and probably would more if PL were allowed to feed every time I faced him.
> 
> Also, the win rates featuring those items on those heroes don't necessarily mean those items are the reason they've won. There's quite a few factors and it's very situational. Most items can prove useful on most heroes in most situations. Certainly more items prove much more efficient on specific heroes, some items are definitely core items, and some can flex to situational items. This has all been hashed out to where the poor horse is a pile of mush on the ground though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point of DOTA is to not just play, but play smart so far as I'm concerned. If some items are just plain better, use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a situation calls for you to use an odd item for your guy because your team is falling short, dumb, or you just have to for survival, do it. So long as it's a win, I don't care how I get there.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I've ever purchased Radiance yet lol. Every time I consider it, I find what I feel to be a better use for my $.


I'd be surprised if you've ever seen Refresher on Viper







Dotabuff says it has happened in less than 1000 games, where as Manta has happened in over 800k, and yet Manta has higher winrate.
Even with Aghs, the cooldown on Viper's ulti is 12 seconds, which is pretty low - it doesn't even need a Refresher at that point. Not to mention the stat bonuses from Refresher does not apply very well to Viper, other than the damage.
The Manta will provide an overall higher DPS and tankiness than what Refresher provides.

Also, try to build Radiance more often. 50 burn damage and +65 attack damage is pretty sick. It's best early game, where the 50 burn damage will easily melt 50% of a supports health in the early teamfights, not to mention the +damage is useful on a lot of heroes.
..which leads me to think that building Radiance quickly on Gyro could be pretty hilarious, provided you have the team to support him.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I created a smurf account to test everyone's MMR calibration theories. name is nixeus.HitGrill and has Kick-Ass's Hit Girl as an avatar... mainly because my best hero is Templar Assassin and they both are assassins with the same colors (purple).


----------



## scooter.jay

streaming soon http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay

Stream on


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I created a smurf account to test everyone's MMR calibration theories. name is nixeus.HitGrill and has Kick-Ass's Hit Girl as an avatar... mainly because my best hero is Templar Assassin and they both are assassins with the same colors (purple).


I've actually been thinking about doing this...I still think it's a little shady but, the more and more I play with some of these people, the more curious I become as to how some of these folks are ranked.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I've actually been thinking about doing this...I still think it's a little shady but, the more and more I play with some of these people, the more curious I become as to how some of these folks are ranked.


My 3k friend did it, he got to 3,7k and now is loosing all his games on that account. I personally believe in just practicing in unranked and becoming better technically then playing heroes who have a lot of impact on the game and winning. Im now winning most of my ranked games where i play something like void or ember in solo ranked just because i can outplay those 2,7k scrubs


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> Pick something besides PL if you are afraid your team can't compensate for the meta without your help. Forcing yourself to help will often leave you with a slightly closer game in terms of kills and towers, but without the advantage of a solidly farmed carry that their team cannot deal with. There are other carries who can contribute more early on if necessary. Playing selfishly can be a better option.
> 
> This is assuming that you are skilled at optimizing farm, even if map control slips due to your absence. It almost goes without saying that this is also team-dependent like most everything else. In pubs, you may have teams that would lose regardless of whether or not you participated.


So never pick PL in solo?









Vlads offers a cheap split push item with sustain. First teamfights happen earlier than before so the old build is a bit too slow and if going greed, I rather go full greed.

Just saying Black went Vlads on PL during one of the TI4 quals and won.









I belief it was the game vs Tongfu.

I know you guys mean well but I remember when I was advocating Midas CM before it was meta (the pros were doing it).


----------



## WALSRU

Pros also went Mjolnir Ember for months. Let's not get carried away. Please post match history of your PL vlads games.









Edit: NM I GOT U


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Pros also went Mjolnir Ember for months. Let's not get carried away. Please post match history of your PL vlads games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: NM I GOT U


I'll have to try this out later and see how it runs. I still solo run just about everything and should be able to get in a few games starting around 5-6pm EST tonight. If you're on Scooter, I'll group with you all and show off the giant e-peen I wield (too compensate for my lack of major skill)


----------



## Bastard Wolf

So much talks about PL, which is a situational carry at best.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Pros also went Mjolnir Ember for months. Let's not get carried away. Please post match history of your PL vlads games.


Because I'm a Midas into Radiance PL yo!









Lightning was bugged and most pros used to Dota 1.






Xin with Mjolnir in Dota 1.

LOL Walrus go look at my games played on Dotabuff and compare to my profile.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Because I'm a Midas into Radiance PL yo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning was bugged and most pros used to Dota 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xin with Mjolnir in Dota 1.


<3 Midas into "insert core item" hahaha


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> <3 Midas into "insert core item" hahaha


^Ef in every dota game he's ever played


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^Ef in every dota game he's ever played


Everyone loves Midas, because you get to fist things for gold!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ^Ef in every dota game he's ever played


Whenever I build Midas on a hero, I also go straight to a core item as well.









Offlane void > Midas > Agh









Greed is good.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> On Viper, I see manta a lot more than I've seen refresher, but that's in the tier I play on... mostly lesser skilled folks.
> PL, I see manta quite a lot, and probably would more if PL were allowed to feed every time I faced him.
> 
> Also, the win rates featuring those items on those heroes don't necessarily mean those items are the reason they've won. There's quite a few factors and it's very situational. Most items can prove useful on most heroes in most situations. Certainly more items prove much more efficient on specific heroes, some items are definitely core items, and some can flex to situational items. This has all been hashed out to where the poor horse is a pile of mush on the ground though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point of DOTA is to not just play, but play smart so far as I'm concerned. If some items are just plain better, use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a situation calls for you to use an odd item for your guy because your team is falling short, dumb, or you just have to for survival, do it. So long as it's a win, I don't care how I get there.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I've ever purchased Radiance yet lol. Every time I consider it, I find what I feel to be a better use for my $.


i would never ever recommend it. i only do it to troll.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i would never ever recommend it. i only do it to troll.


You mean you were so far ahead you could buy anything.









Valor, easy way to tell troll items is by the # of games purchased.

Refresher on Viper only 651 games this month compared to the most picked item on Viper, Treads at 2.7 million games.

Hmm Orchid on Viper might be legit...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

That doom set:

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=297364159

I'll upvote this to death.

Need more hats.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

An obvious troll would be to get Midas at level 16 or higher...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> An obvious troll would be to get Midas at level 16 or higher...


Isn't that a catchup Midas?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Whenever I build Midas on a hero, I also go straight to a core item as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offlane void > Midas > Agh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greed is good.


You mean you SHOULDN'T build midas into maelstrom into BF on alchy, or midas into BF on PA? Bc that's what a lot of safelane players do in my games. And we usually lose those games.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You mean you SHOULDN'T build midas into maelstrom into BF on alchy, or midas into BF on PA? Bc that's what a lot of safelane players do in my games. And we usually lose those games.


Midas into BF is kinda horrible to say the least. Either go one or the other since 2 farm items is a bit much.
BF is better if you're looking to split push later on though.

I imagine that the people you mentionned and played with were super useful in teamfights?


----------



## connectwise

yes... super usesful...









I'm watching fear's stream atm. His team is losing pretty bad but he was microing his necrobook pets after he died, the opponent's void just walks over, kills the necro pet and killed himself. It's nice to see people at over 4k mmr still do that kind of dumb crap.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You mean you were so far ahead you could buy anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valor, easy way to tell troll items is by the # of games purchased.
> 
> Refresher on Viper only 651 games this month compared to the most picked item on Viper, Treads at 2.7 million games.
> 
> Hmm Orchid on Viper might be legit...


Riki with Eye of Skadi is pretty crazy :\ Game I lost last night had him running that... after the idiots on bot fed him 6 times


----------



## ObscureParadox

top tip of the day, if you have a pretty crappy day in work, do not play dota, you will get angry, you will play poorly and just annoy everyone on your team and get angry at them for no apparent reason.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> top tip of the day, if you have a pretty crappy day in work, do not play dota, you will get angry, you will play poorly and just annoy everyone on your team and get angry at them for no apparent reason.


I play DOTA 2 while working from home during evening hours... not something I recommend, too...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> top tip of the day, if you have a pretty crappy day in work, do not play dota, you will get angry, you will play poorly and just annoy everyone on your team and get angry at them for no apparent reason.


noticed from both of you, lol.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> yes... super usesful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching fear's stream atm. His team is losing pretty bad but he was microing his necrobook pets after he died, the opponent's void just walks over, kills the necro pet and killed himself. It's nice to see people at over 4k mmr still do that kind of dumb crap.


Supposedly the trench doesn't end till 5k.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> top tip of the day, if you have a pretty crappy day in work, do not play dota, you will get angry, you will play poorly and just annoy everyone on your team and get angry at them for no apparent reason.


I thought I was supposed to pick a 5th carry and steal farm from everybody on those days?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> top tip of the day, if you have a pretty crappy day in work, do not play dota, you will get angry, you will play poorly and just annoy everyone on your team and get angry at them for no apparent reason.


Rage quit? NAY... just RAGE!!!!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Rage quit? NAY... just RAGE!!!!


Brooklyn rage!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> top tip of the day, if you have a pretty crappy day in work, do not play dota, you will get angry, you will play poorly and just annoy everyone on your team and get angry at them for no apparent reason.


I would argue that it's the best time to go on unranked and proceed to troll build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> That doom set:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=297364159
> 
> I'll upvote this to death.
> 
> Need more hats.


After I saw that on reddit, I sent the video and steam link to almost every who play games that I knew in real life. Most of them didn't play dota 2 but were very impressed.

Oh god the voice acting for doom with that set is just so fitting.

According to reddit/NADOTA:










Mason has found a new time and will be attending ESL One. Who didn't see this coming...


----------



## Toxsick

Masons new team disbanding before ti5.


----------



## redalert

This patch broke alot of stuff


----------



## Toxsick

we had invisible courier in our last game with paradox and kmac. lol


----------



## Valor958

yay for a free night to game all i want and freakin' Dota is broken the whole time


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> This patch broke alot of stuff


Steam market transactions are not going through.

Volvo does not want me to buy that sexy Batrider Set.


----------



## redalert

stuff is invisible autographs, gems are screwed up to http://imgur.com/gQjvy3Z


----------



## connectwise

I can't even go on and play now that networks down for me, but then everyone who's streaming seems to have no problems.

Chu8 is streaming heroes of newerth atm. I've never played that game but man, it looks damn interesting to see where this game came from.

God these videos are so hilarious:


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I can't even go on and play now that networks down for me, but then everyone who's streaming seems to have no problems.
> 
> Chu8 is streaming heroes of newerth atm. I've never played that game but man, it looks damn interesting to see where this game came from.
> 
> God these videos are so hilarious:


HoN was good in the beta days, when icefrog was still developing it, until he left, game is pretty meh if u ask me.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

The new EG HUD actually looks pretty good.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Steam market transactions are not going through.
> 
> Volvo does not want me to buy that sexy Batrider Set.


Yeah they seemed to fix everything now. They screwed up with the key redemption they had perfect world chests which was a mistake. They removed the chests now but I did get the Slark Eye of Skadi weapon


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah they seemed to fix everything now. They screwed up with the key redemption they had perfect world chests which was a mistake. They removed the chests now but I did the Slark Eye of Skadi weapon


grats!

Did you buy it directly?

I see the price on the market and it's like... 27 euros hahahaha


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> grats!
> 
> Did you buy it directly?
> 
> I see the price on the market and it's like... 27 euros hahahaha


I had a few keys in my armory


----------



## evilferret

Poop missed out on the PW chests.

My TI3 keys seem useless.







Volvo plz fix.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I can't even go on and play now that networks down for me, but then everyone who's streaming seems to have no problems.
> 
> Chu8 is streaming heroes of newerth atm. I've never played that game but man, it looks damn interesting to see where this game came from.


DOTA 2, League of Legends, and Heroes of Newerth all originated from DOTA...


----------



## scooter.jay

Epic game with full ocn team last night http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/835763025. Will be trying to get 5 stacks together most nights and will be streaming as well so hit me up if you want to play









I must say these games are a lot of fun and skill level does not matter hey they me play with em lol. Watch the in game chat to see when games are being played


----------



## WALSRU

Thank gawd you guys won or else KMAC would have ragerino at u


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Thank gawd you guys won or else KMAC would have ragerino at u


Are you trying to say that KMAC does not rage at things during the course of the game?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Are you trying to say that KMAC does not rage at things during the course of the game?


lol


----------



## Ramzinho

Yefs Kmac rages nearly on any mistake. but just during the game.. cut the guy some slack







.. NOT EVERY BODY IS SUN.. the calmest dota player i've seen in my life.


----------



## connectwise

Either before or during TI4 there was a TA set that was released, it changed the theme from pink to yellow, any idea what it's called or if it's still available? I can't seem to find it in the store.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> DOTA 2, League of Legends, and Heroes of Newerth all originated from DOTA...


Dota 2 came from Dota 1? Whhhha?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> The new EG HUD actually looks pretty good.


It's just a starcraft theme UI sheeple, don't fall under their marketing!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Either before or during TI4 there was a TA set that was released, it changed the theme from pink to yellow, any idea what it's called or if it's still available? I can't seem to find it in the store.
> Dota 2 came from Dota 1? Whhhha?
> It's just a starcraft theme UI sheeple, don't fall under their marketing!


its a mod if you mean this.
http://i.gyazo.com/a33ebe12b4243c3d6b7136909c3e125b.mp4
http://www.reddit.com/r/Dota2Modding/comments/267jw7/black_and_yellow_templar_assassin_mod/


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Either before or during TI4 there was a TA set that was released, it changed the theme from pink to yellow, any idea what it's called or if it's still available? I can't seem to find it in the store.
> Dota 2 came from Dota 1? Whhhha?
> It's just a starcraft theme UI sheeple, don't fall under their marketing!


The yellow TA isn't a set it's a mod


----------



## connectwise

It worked!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It worked!


you have seen this on wagamama's stream?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> top tip of the day, if you have a pretty crappy day in work, do not play dota, you will get angry, you will play poorly and just annoy everyone on your team and get angry at them for no apparent reason.


OR, you can go with an easy hero, like axe or PA, and dominate. That is just what I did. But yeah, usually, after a bad day, dota should be avoided, unless you are a masochist.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> you have seen this on wagamama's stream?


Yes, but I saw it first on cybermatt treasure opening review during or before TI4. So I thought it was part of the new package instead of modded version of the opening.


----------



## evilferret

I thought the whole point of cosmetics was so other people can see your swag?


----------



## connectwise

^ Exactly,




If you guys are doing friendly 5 stacks tonight or want to, let me know I'd like to join in.

Steam name atm: Nixon's not bringing the smokes!


----------



## scooter.jay

Going to be streaming today so will be getting the 5 stacks going later







Check in game chat when there is space we will be looking for players


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ^ Exactly,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys are doing friendly 5 stacks tonight or want to, let me know I'd like to join in.
> 
> Steam name atm: Nixon's not bringing the smokes!


Modded cosmetics are only on your end. Nobody but you can see the TA mod set.

There also a mod that lets you try every item within Dota but again only you can see it.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2dpzpn/inside_the_minds_500_mmr_bracket/


----------



## scooter.jay

Online now getting party together now and will do some streaming get online to play









http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Online now getting party together now and will do some streaming get online to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay


I'll join you guys later on today. xD

I'm still at work!


----------



## scooter.jay

Stream going http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay


----------



## jellybeans69

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdtSlCa0HsY

Played a hero line wars game with few russians , bunch of rapiers at end hard game


----------



## mylilpony

2 dfferent 5stacks going on today! nuts


----------



## Valor958

I missed them due to family stuff, but now i'm out recruiting random pubs worth their salt







If you see a dc|MisterWiggles, I sent him


----------



## connectwise

How do you join these stacks, are they ranked?

It's been one of those days:










bad game after bad game.


----------



## redalert

I dont know if they are ranked but its mostly people that are in the OCN guild channel


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I missed them due to family stuff, but now i'm out recruiting random pubs worth their salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see a dc|MisterWiggles, I sent him


I missed it too....by the time they started gathering people, I was getting ready to sleep......

I wasn't even used to sleep that early, I just wanted to go to bed earlier because I have work today....

could probably join if you guys start playing a bit earlier today though!


----------



## scooter.jay

I will be playing today as well with some streaming probably. We don't play ranked games as mmr spread is too big normally thanks to toxsick







But its all about fun win or lose does not matter







Thanks to all that played last night was fun


----------



## redalert

rOtk and Burning both retired today


----------



## scooter.jay

Streaming again today







Online now http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay


----------



## scooter.jay

10 of us in lobby playing on stream http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay


----------



## Atham

I didn't know a game was going on. I am so jealous now. I will get on soon though.


----------



## scooter.jay

Got in a couple of lobby games with a full 10 ocn'ers was fun will try to go again later maybe if your online check in game chat







Streaming as well if you want to watch


----------



## Sunz

I dont know why u didnt ban the lich =P


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> I dont know why u didnt ban the lich =P


OMG tryhard!









I thought you'll go ez on us!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Damn... I miss OCN Guild Stacks?! I was playing in the "smurf" account to test the MMR calibration theories... playing against new players reminded me how long of a way I came in this game - I feel bad crushing them too...


----------



## connectwise

Whats your mmr in your smurfs now?


----------



## xlastshotx

Official DotA 2 livestream event 2 thread is up









Link


----------



## zefs

I made couple of HUD's for the workshop, thought of sharing them with you:

1) Frozen HUD
2) Stealth HUD

Feedback is welcome!


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> I dont know why u didnt ban the lich =P


first pick ban lich. Second pick ban, dazzle.


----------



## jellybeans69

Footman frenzy alpha, creeps can't be upgraded yet it seems.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> I made couple of HUD's for the workshop, thought of sharing them with you:
> 
> 1) Frozen HUD
> 2) Stealth HUD
> 
> Feedback is welcome!


Would like to see the frozen one with the snow/rain feature in Dota. I like the stealth one personally, quite minimal


----------



## zefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Would like to see the frozen one with the snow/rain feature in Dota. I like the stealth one personally, quite minimal


Thanks








You mean the snow weather? would also like to see that but couldn't find the weather item in the shop.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> I made couple of HUD's for the workshop, thought of sharing them with you:
> 
> 1) Frozen HUD
> 2) Stealth HUD
> 
> Feedback is welcome!


I can only see this on my phone but the stealth looks really good. It reminds me of another HUD I have Black Monolith, it was part of ADL tourney bundle. I didn't hear many complaints about it and people loved it for its minimal look just like your HUD. GL with getting it into the store.


----------



## HarrisLam

do you guys know anything about the profit % you get from the end item of things like this?

I know absolutely nothing about 3D modelling, so no luck getting any actual items up, but HUDs might actually be do-able.

I figured if 100 ppl buy the HUD and each gives me 50 cents, that ain't bad at all.


----------



## connectwise

Neat UIs!


----------



## Toxsick

"All the un-added heroes are broken. - Aui_2000"


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> do you guys know anything about the profit % you get from the end item of things like this?
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about 3D modelling, so no luck getting any actual items up, but HUDs might actually be do-able.
> 
> I figured if 100 ppl buy the HUD and each gives me 50 cents, that ain't bad at all.


How much can you make designing Dota 2 costumes? According to Gabe Newell, some artists are making around $500,000 a year. It is no surprise that more and more professionals are hopping into the designing business. Realistically speaking, these artists are able to make a normal full employment salary assuming some of their designs hit the store. "You definitely can't make a living with only one item", said Arthur 'OninLolz' Palmeira.

not sure on HUDS.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Played my first online matches ever this weekend and boy did I SUCK!! Although it seemed like everyone on my team was around the same level but the other team in both matches was ridiculously better. The final score of the last one was like 3-28 ( my KDA was 1-10-1) and 19 of those kills was one guy on their team who was running around on level 16 while everyone else was only 9-12. Anyway, I'll probably be on again Tuesday and/or Wednesday night so if anyone wants to help this noob out, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> do you guys know anything about the profit % you get from the end item of things like this?
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about 3D modelling, so no luck getting any actual items up, but HUDs might actually be do-able.
> 
> I figured if 100 ppl buy the HUD and each gives me 50 cents, that ain't bad at all.


FMPONE commented on this - one of the bigger map makers for CS:GO:
http://www.mapcore.org/page/features/_/articles/operation-payback-first-hand-r27


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> How much can you make designing Dota 2 costumes? According to Gabe Newell, some artists are making around $500,000 a year. It is no surprise that more and more professionals are hopping into the designing business. Realistically speaking, these artists are able to make a normal full employment salary assuming some of their designs hit the store. "You definitely can't make a living with only one item", said Arthur 'OninLolz' Palmeira.
> 
> not sure on HUDS.


I know that, obviously.

The people that Gabe was referring to probably design 1 or 2 (or even more) popular sets per month to make that salary, and I assume only very few can reach the $500k point.

Like I said, a little money on the side wouldnt be bad.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I know that, obviously.
> 
> The people that Gabe was referring to probably design 1 or 2 (or even more) popular sets per month to make that salary, and I assume only very few can reach the $500k point.
> 
> Like I said, a little money on the side wouldnt be bad.


almost a milion in two-years, what the heck.


----------



## zefs

The revenue share for Dota 2 is 25%, you can read more here: http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/about/?appid=570

The HUD's like the ones I posted can be done using Valve's template which you download in .PSD format and you can edit the smart objects of the Dota 2 default HUD to make your own.


----------



## Masked

Anyone see that Burning retired?

http://www.liquiddota.com/forum/dota-2-general/465027-dkburning-retires

Burning was/is actually the only pro I followed so...Sad to see him go -- That Burning Naga was genuinely killer.


----------



## Toxsick

And navi released kuroky too seems.


----------



## connectwise

Yesterday I won a game as naga carry. I wouldn't have won if I didn't watch burning. His strat and the way he buys time and space for his team is so smart.


----------



## MalakiArtook

so I'm confused as to how we join the dota 2 comp on the 30th. i was directed to this tread...


----------



## jellybeans69

Just be there on 30th at time it mentions in that inhouse thread and we'll be hosting inhouse lobby








Being on OCN TS is probably also encouraged


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> And navi released kuroky too seems.


Yeah no surprise and I expect Puppey to be next to go. Fata just joined C9 today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalakiArtook*
> 
> so I'm confused as to how we join the dota 2 comp on the 30th. i was directed to this tread...


You just need to be around. Most people will be in the OCN guild channel or you can hop on the OCN TS like jellybeans69 suggested. If you want you can PM me your steam name or post it here and I can send you a OCN guild invite. Info for TS http://www.overclock.net/t/1355476/overclock-net-presents-its-own-teamspeak-3-server


----------



## Valor958

Wow, 2 great games real quick today.
www.dotabuff.com/matches/843329575
As Razor

www.dotabuff.com/matches/843360358
As Warlock
wow, uber fed lock is crazy. agh, refresher, lvl3 nec.... ^_^ my own personal army. I almost single handedly marched the enemy base at the end. 4 golem, and the folks from the Nec marching with my team.

We should do a 5 stack of summon people or the like. PL, lock, meepo, broodmother, and nature's prophet. Have them all wear manta's and lvl3 necs too. I'd LOVE to see that in action lol.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Wow, 2 great games real quick today.
> www.dotabuff.com/matches/843329575
> As Razor
> 
> www.dotabuff.com/matches/843360358
> As Warlock
> wow, uber fed lock is crazy. agh, refresher, lvl3 nec.... ^_^ my own personal army. I almost single handedly marched the enemy base at the end. 4 golem, and the folks from the Nec marching with my team.
> 
> We should do a 5 stack of summon people or the like. PL, lock, meepo, broodmother, and nature's prophet. Have them all wear manta's and lvl3 necs too. I'd LOVE to see that in action lol.


I would love to blink echo slam into that army!


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Wow, 2 great games real quick today.
> www.dotabuff.com/matches/843329575
> As Razor
> 
> www.dotabuff.com/matches/843360358
> As Warlock
> wow, uber fed lock is crazy. agh, refresher, lvl3 nec.... ^_^ my own personal army. I almost single handedly marched the enemy base at the end. 4 golem, and the folks from the Nec marching with my team.
> 
> We should do a 5 stack of summon people or the like. PL, lock, meepo, broodmother, and nature's prophet. Have them all wear manta's and lvl3 necs too. I'd LOVE to see that in action lol.


Sleight of fist = rampage.

That warlock game looks cool.

BTW, has anybody ever tried a refresher on Wraith king?


----------



## HarrisLam

does anyone have a list of things (or the general category) that stops razor's channeling damage steal?

Before yesterday, I knew that spell immune and astral prison don't work. But after the one game I had yesterday, I learned that even (DP's) silence doesn't stop it. I'm starting to believe that nothing stops it except cast range, fog of war and maybe special things like panda ult


----------



## eternaldj

the only thing that can stop it from even happening is linkens, other than that you will have to get out of the range which is like 675? or something


----------



## HarrisLam

ya....that's what I thought......ridiculous if you ask me

I mean, even if he get trapped in another world by astral prison, the link still holds, how effing ridiculous is that?


----------



## eternaldj

one force staff basically counters that skill


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternaldj*
> 
> one force staff basically counters that skill


What a great idea. I will now implement force staff into my build on sven.


----------



## Toxsick

Well, razor doesnt have any disable to be fair, so i guess its even.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> What a great idea. I will now implement force staff into my build on sven.


If you're astraled once you're out blink cd would be good to go, just need a decent reaction. And that's a pretty standart item on sven.

On a side note Nina ftw


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> If you're astraled once you're out blink cd would be good to go, just need a decent reaction. And that's a pretty standart item on sven.
> 
> On a side note Nina ftw


The statement I wrote were not relating to any situation. I was basically hinting at the fact that just because forcestaff might help you get away doesn't mean its viable on all the heros that you don't get forcestaff on. It's a 2K item after all, and if you think about most heros with viable forcestaff builds, razor probably won't target them in the first place unless it's a jungle or ganking encounter.

I was basically using astral prison as an example to show why the skill is ridiculous. I mean seriously, you are imprisoned in another world!! How are you still stealing damage from me?

Frankly, when I was OD one time and this happened, I basically looked like this



I suppose TP scrolls could work out OK-ish in small fights where no stun is in range. But in big fights, there would be stuns against you, TP was probably used to get there in the first place, you TPing out = 1 less manpower, might not be the optimal choice even if you do get out.


----------



## jellybeans69

You could make same argument about OD's ult. Or Shadow Demons skills. Logic doesn't work here


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> You could make same argument about OD's ult. Or Shadow Demons skills. Logic doesn't work here


OD is the imprisoner. By logic he could control what's happening on the other side. Same goes for SD whereas razor is the victim in everything you throw at him.


----------



## jojoenglish85

5 malestroms and a Liken's sphere is absolutely deadly for Silencer, i was on ultimate carry mode


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Sleight of fist = rampage.
> 
> That warlock game looks cool.
> 
> BTW, has anybody ever tried a refresher on Wraith king?


Yeah I'm 14-0 with it. I used to go treads drums blademail radiance into either mjolnir or refresher. you can use blademail 2-3 times and mjolnir twice in a teamfight. Unless it's 4 or 5 v 1, you will wreck them. This was 3-5 months ago though. Don't know how effective it is these days.

Also fun w/ razor is static link and using an invis rune in your bottle. Players don't see the link if you're invis, so it's harder for them to run away.

I've done a razor naga disruptor trilane before, it's pretty strong. (link, Net, field, glimpse)


----------



## redalert

http://www.overclock.net/t/1508186/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event-2

FYI Starladder Season 10 starts on Wednesday. My prediction Secret Team has got this tourney in the bag Kappa.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1508186/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event-2
> 
> FYI Starladder Season 10 starts on Wednesday. My prediction Secret Team has got this tourney in the bag Kappa.


Do you live on reddit? hahaha

I was a 100% you were going to post this here.

Thanks for all these updates on the dota 2 scene!









I can't wait to see the Starladder games incoming!


----------



## eternaldj

is there a way i could add you guys on steam? i need more people to play with for party mmr lol


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Do you live on reddit? hahaha
> 
> I was a 100% you were going to post this here.
> 
> Thanks for all these updates on the dota 2 scene!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the Starladder games incoming!


Nah I knew SL 10 was going to be at the end of August before TI4. The things I didnt know was i-league and WEC would come out of nowhere and have tourneys before SL 10. SL comes with a Tiny set


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternaldj*
> 
> is there a way i could add you guys on steam? i need more people to play with for party mmr lol


I can add you and I will send you an OCN guild invite. Either post ur steam here or PM it to me. There are always people in the channel just need to speak up when you are looking to play. Chat can be dead alot of the time


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Nah I knew SL 10 was going to be at the end of August before TI4. The things I didnt know was i-league and WEC would come out of nowhere and have tourneys before SL 10. SL comes with a Tiny set


I saw the set, it looks kinda cool compared to the frosted one.

Tiny looks much more menacing that way.


----------



## evilferret

Ramz open up my tab! I need moar items!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Nah I knew SL 10 was going to be at the end of August before TI4. The things I didnt know was i-league and WEC would come out of nowhere and have tourneys before SL 10. SL comes with a Tiny set


He looks like an evil transformer... will buy!


----------



## eternaldj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I can add you and I will send you an OCN guild invite. Either post ur steam here or PM it to me. There are always people in the channel just need to speak up when you are looking to play. Chat can be dead alot of the time


well crap its lame how you can only be in 4 guilds at once.. lol im topped out







oh well


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> He looks like an evil transformer... will buy!


He looks Russian makes you wanna go 1 vs 5 at level 6 lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternaldj*
> 
> well crap its lame how you can only be in 4 guilds at once.. lol im topped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well


That is lame, I never knew that there was a limit.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternaldj*
> 
> well crap its lame how you can only be in 4 guilds at once.. lol im topped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well


Just join our guild!


----------



## connectwise

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2d7xrz/if_you_are_a_5man_stack_and_looking_for/

Tried these yet?


----------



## jellybeans69

We could also try some of custom maps during the inhouse day (that's if there's enough people with workshop tools / 64 bit systems) available during that time


----------



## redalert

Did the connection issues improve for custom games? I know there were a lot of issues with people not being able to connect to a server.


----------



## jellybeans69

Depends on where people are from , pc's. If you got a good group of people you know and can test before hand it's doable. I've played with several people, some people don't load at all because they don't have SP1 on W7 , map or similar things + ****ty pc's other than that issue is mostly that you are trying to play with randoms. I know i have pretty much 95-100% load rate and i did play quite a bunch of games of Hero Line Wars , Pudge Wars , Invoker wars , and one game of footmen alpha. It's the other people that seem to always have the issues.


----------



## redalert

Puppey is out http://www.ongamers.com/articles/clement-puppey-ivanov-departs-natus-vincere/1100-2118/


----------



## WALSRU

Will buy that Tiny set, cuz reasons


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Good bye to Era as well.

So much team drama after TI.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Good bye to Era as well.
> 
> So much team drama after TI.


I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that teams were trying to be successful via the previous meta...And it just snowballed in their face.

For example, NP/SS/Doom were top picks, Batrider dropped to 4 TOTAL and Io wasn't picked at all.

Bet you that entire situation caused a significant amount of drama.


----------



## evilferret

Red, if we planning to do custom games we should post the instructions on the inhouse thread so people can download beforehand.

Played a few custom games but its hard to get a full game.









Rage! Football custom mod!

Era leaving Fnatic was expected with the pre TI4 drama.

The Chinese shuffle got me more confused.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that teams were trying to be successful via the previous meta...And it just snowballed in their face.
> 
> For example, NP/SS/Doom were top picks, Batrider dropped to 4 TOTAL and Io wasn't picked at all.
> 
> Bet you that entire situation caused a significant amount of drama.


If a team doesnt win a TI its pretty much expected at this point changes will be made. After this TI almost every team will make changes only one that hasnt is Alliance and their are rumors about s4 or EGM leaving. At this point its TI or nothing. Its the downside of having a tournament with the amount of money involved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Red, if we planning to do custom games we should post the instructions on the inhouse thread so people can download beforehand.
> 
> Played a few custom games but its hard to get a full game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rage! Football custom mod!
> 
> Era leaving Fnatic was expected with the pre TI4 drama.
> 
> The Chinese shuffle got me more confused.


http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=298142924

Yeah Chinese and SEA are still up in the air. Until ice3 Mushi, and Chuan decided what they plan on doing just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Have to make changes or adapt.... its just like real sports and life...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Anyways, since the end of TI4 and the lack of significant updates until now, team dramas are pretty much the sole interesting thing happening in Dota 2. hahah

PS: OH god 666th post.

I'm never posting ever again now.

RIP OCN


----------



## MalakiArtook

Guys this is rather dishearting :/


----------



## MalakiArtook

well add me on steam. "malakiartook"


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalakiArtook*
> 
> well add me on steam. "malakiartook"


I will add you and send you an OCN guild invite when I get home today


----------



## Masked

So I have a question.

Last night, played a game with a noob PA...Ukrainian (I speak Russian so there was SOME communication)...Literally his first time playing ranked.

The other team had a guy from the 5k's roll down (I've heard of this happening...And his profile checked out) and they actually wouldn't listen to him...So, we won.

Anyway, the noob PA brough up an interesting question.

Do ability modifiers stack with stat modifiers? This is based off of the fact that BF's stack.

If you had 50% ability evasion and added 25% + Agi modifiers, it seems to me that you'd have an interesting argument.

Say for example, you already had a BF and you went for Sange instead of SB...Then kicked it to Halbred.

Ability modifiers happen first, so you have an innate 50% chance to evade everything but, if that roll fails -- What happens?

BF's stack because per the code, they modify how you attack. So, it's simply a change to your hero's stats...And the percent is halved, naturally because 2x items have a 50% penalty? (I read that somewhere official and we've sort of had that conversation here)...

I'd imagine the 50%+25% would stack, similar to the BF's but, it wouldn't be 75%...It actually completely depends on how it stacks.

If first hit is 50% and then a *hit* effects the outcome, ultimately it's only about 56.25% chance of dodging with the ToE.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jellybeans69

Evasion stacks diminishingly since 6.79. This is the same for crits or magic resistance.
Diminishingly stacking means: Each of your evasion items rolls for itself and does not add to a global "evasion chance".
As an example:
You have two Butterflies (35% Evasion)
Now your total evasion would be 0.35 + (0.65 * 0.35) = 57.75% instead of 70%
(0.65 is 1-0.35, so your second Butterfly can only evade 0.65% of the total hits independent from your first butterfly.)

From your own example:

Hero A has 50% ability evasion , he buys an item that has 25% evasion
0.5 + ( 0.5 * 0.25) = 62.5% evasion

I hope i understood what you're asking correctly.
As far as cleave goes - multiple instances of cleave (several bfuries) operate independently dealing separate damage instances in their respective AoE's.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Evasion stacks diminishingly since 6.79. This is the same for crits or magic resistance.
> Diminishingly stacking means: Each of your evasion items rolls for itself and does not add to a global "evasion chance".
> As an example:
> You have two Butterflies (35% Evasion)
> Now your total evasion would be 0.35 + (0.65 * 0.35) = 57.75% instead of 70%
> (0.65 is 1-0.35, so your second Butterfly can only evade 0.65% of the total hits independent from your first butterfly.)
> 
> From your own example:
> 
> Hero A has 50% ability evasion , he buys an item that has 25% evasion
> 0.5 + ( 0.5 * 0.25) = 62.5% evasion
> 
> I hope i understood what you're asking correctly.
> As far as cleave goes - multiple instances of cleave (several bfuries) operate independently dealing separate damage instances in their respective AoE's.


Yeah, definitely got a handle on diminishing returns..









But, you're not understanding my question.

PA has an ABILITY chance of evasion of 50%.

Some items stack, others don't.

I'm specifically asking how the ITEM evasion stacks with the ABILITY evasion.

So if PA has a base evasion of 50% and you buy a TOE - What happens?

There's no diminishing return because it's not a stacked item...So, is it calculated per hit? Is it added? Is it instanced? How is that specifically, calculated?

If it is, does the item ability take priority or does the ability take priority in the hit queue much like a BF?

That's the question.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm specifically asking how the ITEM evasion stacks with the ABILITY evasion.
> So if PA has a base evasion of 50% and you buy a TOE - What happens?


Ability evasion (given they stack) , stacks same way as you'd stack magical resistance items or butterflies together.
It doesn't really matter does it? Probably checks for chance on every hit., whichever was probably leveled / got first is probably checked first, then the second/third/fourth evasion item you get, but total % is always the same anyway.

Example (1 - 50% ability is first in "checklist" , 2 - talisman is first in checklist)
1)0.5 + (0.5 * 0.25) = 0.625
2)0.25 + (0.75 * 0.5) = 0.625


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Ability evasion (given they stack) , stacks same way as you'd stack magical resistance items or butterflies together.
> It doesn't really matter does it? Probably checks for chance on every hit., whichever was probably leveled / got first is probably checked first, then the second/third/fourth evasion item you get, but total % is always the same anyway.
> 
> Example (1 - 50% ability is first in "checklist" , 2 - talisman is first in checklist)
> 1)0.5 + (0.5 * 0.25) = 0.625
> 2)0.25 + (0.75 * 0.5) = 0.625


It actually does matter because if the TOE takes priority in that queue, it could be that your passive evasion doesn't actually happen.

So your item evasion is 25% but, does a fail roll eliminate the 2nd instance or not? Do they cancel out? Does it supersede the other?

There's also no current evidence to support they stack...Which is interesting but, I ask this because in the previous meta, getting a TOE actually made your evasion worse, because the item ability superseded your passive ability. Thus everyone was calling the PA a moron etc etc etc.

So the question is, per this meta, was it changed? Does it stack or is one more prevalent?

Let me put this another way - I understand the chance of evasion and the math







that's not the question though -- The question is basically: Is it still broken?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Let me put this another way - I understand the chance of evasion and the math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not the question though -- The question is basically: Is it still broken?


It shouldn't be. You can tehnically get ~95% perfectly working evasion which is working perfectly fine. I don't even find anything in google search about issue you're talking about must be something pre 6.78 / very old


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> It shouldn't be. You can tehnically get ~95% perfectly working evasion which is working perfectly fine. I don't even find anything in google search about issue you're talking about must be something pre 6.78 / very old


Kk...I remember it not working which is why you didn't want to do it. -- That's why I was asking how the math worked.

Thanks man.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Kk...I remember it not working which is why you didn't want to do it. -- That's why I was asking how the math worked.
> 
> Thanks man.


Just googled around a bit more and yes it's been working since evasion change that it stacks diminishingly Oct 2013 , before that you might have met someone who'd rage on you for building evasion on PA possibly.


----------



## evilferret

I'm not sure what the question is...

Taken from Dota 2 Wiki:

Evasion is a passive ability that gives the unit a chance to dodge an incoming physical attack. However, True Strike granted by Monkey King Bar will completely negate all evasion effects, except against towers.
Multiple sources of evasion stack, as well as other sources of miss chance such as blind effects and the uphill miss chance. While the actual chance to evade is diminishing, each source of evasion will have the same effectiveness regardless of how many there are. Evasion does not use pseudo-random distribution. Faceless Void's Backtrack is notable in that it is not considered Evasion.
Evasion stacks multiplicatevly, so we have:
Total evasion percantage = [ 1 - (1 - first source of evasion) x (1 - second source of evasion) ... x (1 - n-source of evasion)] x 100
The source of evasion values must be expressed in hundredth (so if we have 50% evasion, the value will be 50/100 = 0.5).

6.79
Evasion now stacks diminishingly (like crit, spell resistance, etc)


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm not sure what the question is...
> 
> Taken from Dota 2 Wiki:
> 
> Evasion is a passive ability that gives the unit a chance to dodge an incoming physical attack. However, True Strike granted by Monkey King Bar will completely negate all evasion effects, except against towers.
> Multiple sources of evasion stack, as well as other sources of miss chance such as blind effects and the uphill miss chance. While the actual chance to evade is diminishing, each source of evasion will have the same effectiveness regardless of how many there are. Evasion does not use pseudo-random distribution. Faceless Void's Backtrack is notable in that it is not considered Evasion.
> Evasion stacks multiplicatevly, so we have:
> Total evasion percantage = [ 1 - (1 - first source of evasion) x (1 - second source of evasion) ... x (1 - n-source of evasion)] x 100
> The source of evasion values must be expressed in hundredth (so if we have 50% evasion, the value will be 50/100 = 0.5).
> 
> 6.79
> Evasion now stacks diminishingly (like crit, spell resistance, etc)


Pre 6.78 your item evasion took priority and cancelled out your passive ability. -- So when you had a TOE, the 25% took priority and over-rode the 50% ability evasion.

So, I was essentially asking if it was still "broken" or if it now stacked.

The answer is that it now stacks.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Pre 6.78 your item evasion took priority and cancelled out your passive ability. -- So when you had a TOE, the 25% took priority and over-rode the 50% ability evasion.


Small correction 35% Pre 6.78/40% evasion Pre 6.79







, the buff to 50% happened with very recent patch


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Pre 6.78 your item evasion took priority and cancelled out your passive ability. -- So when you had a TOE, the 25% took priority and over-rode the 50% ability evasion.
> 
> So, I was essentially asking if it was still "broken" or if it now stacked.
> 
> The answer is that it now stacks.


???

Can you link where you're getting this info?

Pre 6.79 highest evasion % took priority.


----------



## redalert

It stacks you can go into the enemy fountain with pa and get 4 or 5 butterfly's and take almost no damage at all. I saw it on cyborgmatts stream when 6.79 came out.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> ???
> 
> Can you link where you're getting this info?
> 
> Pre 6.79 highest evasion % took priority.


Don't have any -- Going by the loooooooong discussion we had like a year ago about item vs. passive ability stacking.

It doesn't matter now -- I was jw if that had ever been fixed or not...

The team kinda raged on the guy hard is why I was wondering...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> ???
> 
> Can you link where you're getting this info?
> 
> Pre 6.79 highest evasion % took priority.


Hero's passive evasion stacks with item evasion but with diminishing returns = now you get butterfly for PA instead of heart as a late game item.


----------



## jellybeans69

Unless enemy has void


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Unless enemy has void


So much voids and doom lately, hoping for a bit of meta change from 6.82.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> So much voids and doom lately, hoping for a bit of meta change from 6.82.


To counter void I pick Lich... I shield his target and Ice blast void = slow attack speed for almost the duration of his ultimate. Or just force staff him out or have Jakiro/ES disable him....


----------



## eternaldj

i left one of the guilds i was in! my steam profile is here feel free to add me anyone!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternaldj*
> 
> i left one of the guilds i was in! my steam profile is here feel free to add me anyone!


added


----------



## jellybeans69

Tried enfos , lacking heroes and quite too easy at the moment


----------



## redalert




----------



## jellybeans69

Relevant


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Relevant


Damn I laughed a bit too loud at this picture in my office. XD


----------



## redalert

the casting couch is real


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Youporn team for TI5! hahaha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hero's passive evasion stacks with item evasion but with diminishing returns = now you get butterfly for PA instead of heart as a late game item.


Who plays PA for late game?









Still don't think stacking evasion is worth it unless the enemy team is 5 right click carries with no natural Hex holders.

So how do we try out for the YP team?


----------



## jellybeans69

If there's any party's tonight give me a shout and i might join


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Who plays PA for late game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't think stacking evasion is worth it unless the enemy team is 5 right click carries with no natural Hex holders.
> 
> So how do we try out for the YP team?


Playing on my smurf account yesterday and team got wrecked by a battlefury PA....


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Playing on my smurf account yesterday and team got wrecked by a battlefury PA....


i really dont like battlefury on PA, there a far more better items that cost less and are far better.
unless you need the cleave.


----------



## connectwise

With US servers so unstable, are you guys doing any OCN stacks on EUW today?

BF on PA is legit. The problem is always picking and choosing what scenario to get it. I also remember hearing moonmeander commenting on an enemy PA that didn't go BF, saying that if that PA had gone BF then their team would've had a chance.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Playing on my smurf account yesterday and team got wrecked by a battlefury PA....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i really dont like battlefury on PA, there a far more better items that cost less and are far better.
> unless you need the cleave.


In before ef pops up with his Midas PA! hahaha


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> With US servers so unstable, are you guys doing any OCN stacks on EUW today?
> 
> BF on PA is legit. The problem is always picking and choosing what scenario to get it. I also remember hearing moonmeander commenting on an enemy PA that didn't go BF, saying that if that PA had gone BF then their team would've had a chance.


Yeah, he also noted some items on ember spirit xin not to get, like daedalus ,maelstrom are bad items on him, makes alot of sense after the Explanation. DA MAFF GUYS.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

that was funny:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkk3XPX_B8M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HarrisLam

Battlefury legit on PA before the blink change (it used to not buff your attack speed). Now I feel like the speed buff is so good, you can kill within those few strikes of blink if you max your damage output.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Thanks to Exodus1500 I won his H100i giveaway!!! Glad a fellow dota member got it.


----------



## ku4eto

I havnt done Battlefury on PA since the begining of time ( aka half year ). It is not worth it ( farm faster lol ), more expensive , with not really good hero killing bonuses. The damage increase over the 1,4k cheaper Basher is not good enough. Not to mention that basher has bash ( well duh Captain Obvious ). But still, BattleFury is needed vs PL or any other hero with illusions/manta.

Stacking Butterfly would be good only if the enemy team is dumb enough not to make a MKB.


----------



## redalert

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2ec7jx/putting_the_old_43_monitor_to_use_as_a_giant/


----------



## Valor958

So, I was wondering... does reporting even matter? I've had quite a few games lately where there's a complete idiot or troll doing practically everything to NOT help the team. I reported, but ran out of my 3 weekly reports lol.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2ec7jx/putting_the_old_43_monitor_to_use_as_a_giant/


Did it for a while, didnt really seem to make a difference for me...its not my map awareness that needs help its my Greed...MUST HAVE THAT KILL...MUST FINISH THE WAVE for LAST HITS...leave that one last creep even though all 5 of the enemy team are ganking me through the jungle, and I could easily tp out before they get here but I must finish the wave!

yeah that kinda thing is my problem (that or going...I know there's 4 missing and this is an obvious bait, but I REALLY think I can kill them...and hey...reliable gold and XP!)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So, I was wondering... does reporting even matter? I've had quite a few games lately where there's a complete idiot or troll doing practically everything to NOT help the team. I reported, but ran out of my 3 weekly reports lol.


well I dont really know but from time to time I get that wonderful popup in client that says that a player I've reported has had action taken against them...I dont know if it really happend or if its just to make me feel better...but it sure does make me feel like I did something!


----------



## evilferret

Also tried the "minimap" before and didn't find it that helpful.

Doc, you try mirroring the HUD? Placing the minimap on my dominant eye seems to help.

I don't report often but when I do, Volvo tells me action has been taken (about 80% of the time).

Don't report people for being bad. Save it for the trolls and bots.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Also tried the "minimap" before and didn't find it that helpful.
> 
> Doc, you try mirroring the HUD? Placing the minimap on my dominant eye seems to help.
> 
> I don't report often but when I do, Volvo tells me action has been taken (about 80% of the time).
> 
> Don't report people for being bad. Save it for the trolls and bots.


Hmm I might try that....though like I said I dont think its map awareness thats my problem

Edit: Nope wow..I can adjust to the map but having the store on the opposite side is just junk!


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thanks to Exodus1500 I won his H100i giveaway!!! Glad a fellow dota member got it.


My pleasure, glad one of you guys won it!


----------



## Atham

OD is such a pain. I played with a razor against him, and there is no way to counter him in lane. I need to pick up that hero again. He is one of the better mid heroes.


----------



## connectwise

Coming from starcraft, I find myself staring at the minimap without even looking at my hero most of the time. It helps with map awareness but it's not the best way to play I would think.

Will you guys do more stacks soon? I haven't played in few days, actually was getting a bit bored by the game so hope that friendly environment might spark some interest.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Coming from starcraft, I find myself staring at the minimap without even looking at my hero most of the time. It helps with map awareness but it's not the best way to play I would think.
> 
> Will you guys do more stacks soon? I haven't played in few days, actually was getting a bit bored by the game so hope that friendly environment might spark some interest.


Periphal vision ftw! I always do the same, helps to notice if someone is missing and other movement on map.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Coming from starcraft, I find myself staring at the minimap without even looking at my hero most of the time. It helps with map awareness but it's not the best way to play I would think.
> 
> Will you guys do more stacks soon? I haven't played in few days, actually was getting a bit bored by the game so hope that friendly environment might spark some interest.


I'm hoping to be on tonight and I think I'll have at least 1 of my friends, whenever I get board I try some crazy strat to spice things up...carry venge, Aura Stacking (Venge, Drow, Luna) carry ES, Roaming spacecow (Take Charge lvl 1 and just gank) play an all troll team (all of this is solo you can usually talk your team into doing stuff if you just speak up) Troll, WD, Dazzle, Huskar, bat rider.

stuff like that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> My pleasure, glad one of you guys won it!


yeah that was awesome that one of us got it!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> My pleasure, glad one of you guys won it!


Yes sir. Made my crappy week worth it now!


----------



## connectwise

looking good


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I'm hoping to be on tonight and I think I'll have at least 1 of my friends, whenever I get board I try some crazy strat to spice things up...carry venge, Aura Stacking (Venge, Drow, Luna) carry ES, Roaming spacecow (Take Charge lvl 1 and just gank) play an all troll team (all of this is solo you can usually talk your team into doing stuff if you just speak up) Troll, WD, Dazzle, Huskar, bat rider.
> 
> stuff like that
> yeah that was awesome that one of us got it!


Dazzle is legit.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Dazzle is legit.


hey I didnt say my suggestions weren't legit...but just kinda fun

find a theme and go with it, all orange, all purple, all green, all legs, no legs...ect

btw I'm on and ready to party up if anyone is down for it


----------



## eternaldj

razor is a hard counter to OD, just max your W and E instead of Q and you will destroy him in lane


----------



## connectwise

Or just roll a sniper mid vs OD and just lul at his attempts to fight you.


----------



## HarrisLam

Razor is much stronger than sniper in almost all aspects except raw attack range.

As I said just 1-2 pages ago, razor is actually one of the better heros against OD in mid except sniper, just from the fact that the damage link doesn't break when you get imprisoned.

OD is a good mid laner because it steals your int so you can't cast many spells against him, but at the right time if you steal his damage first, he will be the one being miserable. It's the same theory with silencer having a chance of beating OD in laning phase if the player knows what to do.

Frankly the only chance of OD against razor comes from mid/late game where he has the damage orb going and decent items to support it. When it's the beginning of the game where he's depending heavily on the passive mana regen proc, it's easier for razor to steal dmg from OD than for OD to steal int from razor.


----------



## kmac20

As someone who plays OD a lot I will say hes currently pretty weak compared to a lot of heroes that people pick. ESPECIALLY IF that person realizes: oh hey if i use my bottle after he steals my int, then wait for my int to return, i'll have full mana! (It's like tread switching it helps to counter act the intelligence steal).

He dumps on a lot of other heroes though. And if you let an OD get a midas and give him like 15 min to farm, and he has half a brain, hes going to mess some people up.


----------



## evilferret

OCN Inhouse this weekend!


----------



## Masked

So this weekend, I had some of the best games of DOTA I've ever played and some of the worst games.

For some reason over the weekend, when/if I accidentally clicked the interface while moving down, not even the mini-map, it re-directed my hero, up.

Which as WK in a particular game, got me killed 2-3 times trying to ward.

Then the entire team blamed me for feeding even though I was attempting to ward and I got reported by all of them...Which, I wasn't feeding so, whatever.

Had a 5k roll down to the 2000s on Friday night. Played a Warlock and was essentially bait the entire night - 17 deaths but, it was actually a lot of fun.

I had another team where in all pick, 2 people randomed after everyone else and got literally the 2 worst heroes for that game. -- That was fantastic. -- Also had someone choose Brood, which would've been fine but, it was his first game, in ranked, ever and had never played brood. -- That game was awesome.

Picked an LD, went non radiance with 2x Molnir's -- Actually did REALLY WELL, despite our Rubick being first time ranked and playing a Rubick, which he'd never played before -- That game was amazing too.

I need to get out of the trenches man.


----------



## redalert

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/ivan-vanskor-skorokhod-and-artem-fng-barshack-join/1100-2130/

New Navi squad playing now vs Vp


----------



## Valor958

Just had a surprisingly great turn around game. Ran the entire match with two bots... which sucked... and no one on my team spoke english... also suck, and the enemy appeared quite smart. I figured I'd play through since I've been good at rocking Warlock lately. Well, I ended up feeding quite well, rushed Nec lv2, then arcane boots, then refresh and aghs... then lv3 nec. Summon nuke army!
Whole round BH on their team complained i hit too hard lol. He can't move after I summon nuke him. Final push was epic. I wiped their whole team just about with a double summon nuke, nec summons, and wipe ancient in like 15sec lol.


----------



## evilferret

Masked try playing with buddies.

I love the trenches with a stack.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/854226982

5 stack with our main carry trolling.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

I don't suck so bad anymore, probably mediocre at this point, so feel free to add me on Steam







(same as my OCN name)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I don't suck so bad anymore, probably mediocre at this point, so feel free to add me on Steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (same as my OCN name)


I sent you a request and I can send you a OCN guild invite when you add me on steam.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I sent you a request and I can send you a OCN guild invite when you add me on steam.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I don't suck so bad anymore, probably mediocre at this point, so feel free to add me on Steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (same as my OCN name)


lol, i feel the same way. I don't suck, but i'm only about mediocre at this point. I might be selling myself short, since it's hard to really gauge myself when the team is floundering about :\ I think I do good, and people much better/more experienced than me have been giving me props. Now that i'm ranked (finally), I guess we'll see









I should be on for 2-3 games later this evening. Hope to see some folks on!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Amazon snatching Twitch from Google

http://gfycat.com/GleamingTotalIlladopsis


----------



## Dimaggio1103

LOL^


----------



## connectwise

Game is so laggy on us servers for me. LITERALLY UNPLAYABLE.


----------



## Atham

When playing a new hero:


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> When playing a new hero:


Then why don't I ever get good Atham :'( Not even sorta good...........


----------



## exodus1500

I finally got to run a proper Lich with MoM and Armlet and it was awesome. I pretended I was going to go viper mid, then switched last second to Lich and ran mid and dominated. haha


----------



## Toxsick

"Newbee acquires Rabbit from LGD for CNY 800k (~USD 130k)"

Are they serious? lmao


----------



## redalert

That's a lot of money for a player I will be so glad when the player shuffle is over and it gets back too playing games again.


----------



## jellybeans69

He's regarded as best player in China by many pro's so i'm not surprised


----------



## evilferret

Newbee probably got a cut of the winnings.

I think IG still holds the most money spent title.


----------



## Masked

You have to realize that the TEAM, itself, takes a good chunk of those winnings - @30% normally.

So, they won 10m...The team, itself is probably getting 3m, then the remaining players split the remainder...

So someone getting 130k to swap teams isn't that big of a deal because per their winnings, the team will be payed back within the year.


----------



## redalert

After Hao switched teams after TI3 the transfer cost was $17.8k A jump that huge in money is just crazy


----------



## Ramzinho

130K USD is the price of amateur football players in europe !!!! the number is absurd.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> After Hao switched teams after TI3 the transfer cost was $17.8k A jump that huge in money is just crazy


I remember when Professional paintball first was a thing, we were paid salaries @ 30k and we took home 75% of our winnings -- The rest went to the team. Team paid for travel, lodging, food etc.

I guarantee you they're all paid a yearly salary on-top of their winnings and their travel is probably paid for as well...So this 130k is basically just a paid-for trade.

That's just where Esports are going now...

Expect players to make more...Winnings to be more...It's just going to grow from here.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Why do I suck so bad at this game....


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You have to realize that the TEAM, itself, takes a good chunk of those winnings - @30% normally.
> 
> So, they won 10m...The team, itself is probably getting 3m, then the remaining players split the remainder...
> 
> So someone getting 130k to swap teams isn't that big of a deal because per their winnings, the team will be payed back within the year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I remember when Professional paintball first was a thing, we were paid salaries @ 30k and we took home 75% of our winnings -- The rest went to the team. Team paid for travel, lodging, food etc.
> 
> I guarantee you they're all paid a yearly salary on-top of their winnings and their travel is probably paid for as well...So this 130k is basically just a paid-for trade.
> 
> That's just where Esports are going now...
> 
> Expect players to make more...Winnings to be more...It's just going to grow from here.


Newbee won $5 million... after USA Taxes ($1.5 Million, that is what happens when USA Gov't catagorize eSports Athletes as Pro-Athletes for VISA approval) that comes out to $3.5 million, the team probably gets $700,000 to $1.05 Million. The remaining $2.5 million gets divided to the players...

hmmmm... any OCN members want to form a team to #RoadtoTi5?!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Why do I suck so bad at this game....


At least you're good enough to know how bad you are?









If you know where you're lacking, you'll get better eventually.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> At least you're good enough to know how bad you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know where you're lacking, you'll get better eventually.


Hmm.. You forgot something Mate









Don't listen to this Guy ^ ..


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Newbee won $5 million... after USA Taxes ($1.5 Million, that is what happens when USA Gov't catagorize eSports Athletes as Pro-Athletes for VISA approval) that comes out to $3.5 million, the team probably gets $700,000 to $1.05 Million. The remaining $2.5 million gets divided to the players...
> 
> hmmmm... any OCN members want to form a team to #RoadtoTi5?!


That's right it was in Seattle. I had forgotten that -- What just doing some by-the-seat math...But, this is typical.

Expect the next trade to be more, then more, than a high profile player will break 1m.

I'd also expect "older guys" to enter the mainstream as well -- It won't happen at first but, eventually...


----------



## redalert

The players got $600k after taxes and all the others stuff. Wow at all the roster changes in China today. DK without a Dota 2 squad at all and Mushi went back to Malaysia.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> At least you're good enough to know how bad you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know where you're lacking, you'll get better eventually.


Except everytime I improve myself I stay in the same MMR I can go positive in kills with no deaths and be on point with my role and still lose that match. Its getting annoying. My account is 2k bound for life I guess.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Hmm.. You forgot something Mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to this Guy ^ ..


I keep passing out after work.









The owner of DK is Burning's gf's father. I have a feeling without Burning the team might just disband.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Except everytime I improve myself I stay in the same MMR I can go positive in kills with no deaths and be on point with my role and still lose that match. Its getting annoying. My account is 2k bound for life I guess.


Have somebody critique your games. Positive KDA means squat without the win.

KDA might be used in your calibration but after calibration it does nothing for your MMR.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Why do I suck so bad at this game....


I can promise you we've all been there. If it wasn't for a friend of mine who coached me through some bot sessions I would still be complete garbage. The good news is you don't have to continue to suck. There's plenty of resources online and I'm sure someone here would be able to help you out.

move along, nothing to see here


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Except everytime I improve myself I stay in the same MMR I can go positive in kills with no deaths and be on point with my role and still lose that match. Its getting annoying. My account is 2k bound for life I guess.


Actually disregard my earlier post as I missed this one. It's not you, it's your team. If you're doing everything you can do right, and still losing, then you have to look at whose on your team. Last night I had a sniper on my team that fed Riki and Meebs (sp?) so much that by the end of the match they were pretty much unstoppable. At this point, you just need better teams.


----------



## redalert

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2eo63g/dota_2_beta_26th_august_item_schema_update/


----------



## Toxsick

The community has closed this channel due to terms of service violations
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Newbee won $5 million... after USA Taxes ($1.5 Million, that is what happens when USA Gov't catagorize eSports Athletes as Pro-Athletes for VISA approval) that comes out to $3.5 million, the team probably gets $700,000 to $1.05 Million. The remaining $2.5 million gets divided to the players...
> 
> hmmmm... any OCN members want to form a team to #RoadtoTi5?!


didnt valve fix that by TI3 and T4..


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Nevermind... oops!









My internet is potato (TWC)... hoping I can get it fix in time for the inhouse....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Nevermind... oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My internet is potato (TWC)... hoping I can get it fix in time for the inhouse....


TWC, ewwww!









They would throttle the weirdest things. I had to use a VPN even for Dota before I switched to Fios.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Starladder ticket is out!

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2es35h/dota_2_main_client_update_for_82714_82814_utc/#/spoiler

PS: Woot no sign of redalert around here!
haaha


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Starladder ticket is out!
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2es35h/dota_2_main_client_update_for_82714_82814_utc/#/spoiler
> 
> PS: Woot no sign of redalert around here!
> haaha


Too busy buying my ticket


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Too busy buying my ticket


Snatched mine as well!

Red tony, best tony!


----------



## Ramzinho

Why you have to bring this up?
i don't have 10$ to spend







..... Damn you watrercooling


----------



## EPiiKK

If anyone needs tips on improving your mmr i suggest really practicing playing ember spirit. He is so good.
Played him today at 2,7k MMR http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/860920918
Went bottle>boots>aquila>phase>bfury>daeda>bfury>BoT>heart, but then game ended.
I was playing against Kunkka mid and he is so much stronger on lane than me so i didn't get much farm but then i joined a couple mid game fights and found easy farm for the bfury and snowballed from there. Only thing that killed me was drow ranger slow and silence that i didn't see coming to dodge it.

Just always keep a spirit in safe spot to jump to and mind your mana. Also, dont go ganking early even if the other lanes are threatening to report you, just ignore them, they are noobs


----------



## Toxsick

i know this might be old but for the people still wondering for the items on xin ember spirit..


----------



## redalert

This Saturday http://www.overclock.net/t/1508186/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event-2


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Nexon chest available on the steam market for those interested.


----------



## Fiercy

Any teams here? I would like to play with some people i have an ok mmr.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i know this might be old but for the people still wondering for the items on xin ember spirit..


Rep for this! Ember spirit is one of the most complex heroes in terms of item builds because of how sleight of fist works imo








Next game i'll try maybe bfury into crystalis into another bfury then daeda


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Nexon chest available on the steam market for those interested.


I missed the boat.

Chests were 10 dollars early yesterday and skyrocketed to 30.

How much is it sitting at now?

Only want the courier...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Any teams here? I would like to play with some people i have an ok mmr.


You should post your MMR so you can find people near your skill range.

Most of us just stack and pub together but you can try asking around if anybody wants to make a team.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Rep for this! Ember spirit is one of the most complex heroes in terms of item builds because of how sleight of fist works imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next game i'll try maybe bfury into crystalis into another bfury then daeda


???

Tox is saying go Triple Bfury before Daed for Deeps.

Played a game where I was one of the higher MMR (when usually I'm the lowest) and stomped as Ember last night. Almost felt bad.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/860302249


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Nexon chest available on the steam market for those interested.


Don't tell EF!... too late...


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I missed the boat.
> 
> Chests were 10 dollars early yesterday and skyrocketed to 30.
> 
> How much is it sitting at now?
> 
> Only want the courier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should post your MMR so you can find people near your skill range.
> 
> Most of us just stack and pub together but you can try asking around if anybody wants to make a team.
> ???
> 
> Tox is saying go Triple Bfury before Daed for Deeps.


Its 1am does not compute...








Thanks for correcting tho


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You should post your MMR so you can find people near your skill range.
> Most of us just stack and pub together but you can try asking around if anybody wants to make a team.
> .


4700 solo 3600 group. Kinda tired of solo games...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I missed the boat.
> 
> Chests were 10 dollars early yesterday and skyrocketed to 30.
> 
> How much is it sitting at now?
> 
> Only want the courier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should post your MMR so you can find people near your skill range.
> 
> Most of us just stack and pub together but you can try asking around if anybody wants to make a team.


The chest are not going for much at the moment.

5/6 euros average for one.

Jumo courier is like 33 euros at the moment.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> 4700 solo 3600 group. Kinda tired of solo games...


I can add you on steam and I can send you an OCN guild invite. Either post your steam here or PM to me. I saw your question about the OCN in house in the other thread. Just be in the OCN guild channel on Saturday if you wanna play.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I can add you on steam and I can send you an OCN guild invite. Either post your steam here or PM to me. I saw your question about the OCN in house in the other thread. Just be in the OCN guild channel on Saturday if you wanna play.


http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006677858/ my profile. I will be there Saturday.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006677858/ my profile. I will be there Saturday.


Private profile


----------



## Fiercy

Strange red alert added me no prob. Not private now


----------



## connectwise

LOL


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Is it bad that I don't know what my MMR is and I don't really care? I mean, I'm progressing pretty well and I'm winning more often, getting more kills, and dying way less than before, so I would assume my MMR is increasing but I've literally never looked at it.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Is it bad that I don't know what my MMR is and I don't really care? I mean, I'm progressing pretty well and I'm winning more often, getting more kills, and dying way less than before, so I would assume my MMR is increasing but I've literally never looked at it.


Yes it is. The ego police will now be taking away your account.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Yes it is. The ego police will now be taking away your account.


Aww man


----------



## Toxsick

i really wanted this so badly, but this thing costs so much in golden..

Anyone knows if the chests are still here? and are they expensive?
i believe the item on the market costs over 213€+.

nevermind; lol.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Is it bad that I don't know what my MMR is and I don't really care? I mean, I'm progressing pretty well and I'm winning more often, getting more kills, and dying way less than before, so I would assume my MMR is increasing but I've literally never looked at it.


You shouldn't let MMR rule you but its one of easiest metrics to track.

I use relative MMR to help decide picks/lanes/who to support/potential strats.

Would you rather have your 4k player on mid or your 2k?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL


WOW lol. And I thought I had some long games. That's a lot of rapiers


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You shouldn't let MMR rule you but its one of easiest metrics to track.
> 
> I use relative MMR to help decide picks/lanes/who to support/potential strats.
> 
> Would you rather have your 4k player on mid or your 2k?


I get it, but being someone who started off sucking SOOOO bad winning only 2 of my first 10 mathes, (my first match, I had a KDA of 1-10-1) and now I'm doing much better winning 4 of my last 5 (last match had a KDA of 6-4-8; gotta double check that when I get home) so my MMR would probably not be that high. But to be fair, you did preface by saying it shouldn't rule and it's an easy metric. I should probably check on what it is when I get home


----------



## HarrisLam

Have you ever play ranked games? I'd assume you haven't but but I'll just ask anyway, because if you have, that MMR number is like right in your face at the in game menu at the "find match" button, its simply impossible to miss it.

Only ranked games give you an MMR number. If you haven't played any, don't bother looking for the number because you dont have it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i really wanted this so badly, but this thing costs so much in golden..
> 
> Anyone knows if the chests are still here? and are they expensive?
> i believe the item on the market costs over 213€+.
> 
> nevermind; lol.


what item is that? Never seen it before. The pudge hook is the only expensive item I know.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You shouldn't let MMR rule you but its one of easiest metrics to track.
> 
> I use relative MMR to help decide picks/lanes/who to support/potential strats.
> 
> Would you rather have your 4k player on mid or your 2k?


It's a good thing 4k and 2k people never meet







in matchmaing.. its like 4k and 6k... just sad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Have you ever play ranked games? I'd assume you haven't but but I'll just ask anyway, because if you have, that MMR number is like right in your face at the in game menu at the "find match" button, its simply impossible to miss it.
> 
> Only ranked games give you an MMR number. If you haven't played any, don't bother looking for the number because you dont have it.
> what item is that? Never seen it before. The pudge hook is the only expensive item I know.


Well its part of the golden task its 250$ for 1 key. I tend to only have items that I play with so I only have Timebreaker.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Well its part of the golden task its 250$ for 1 key. I tend to only have items that I play with so I only have Timebreaker.


I don't have the slightest clue of what you're talking about. Guess I'm just not updated enough with all these items coming up.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I don't have the slightest clue of what you're talking about. Guess I'm just not updated enough with all these items coming up.


Long story short at TI4 you could buy figures and some of the figures could be golden version in which the key was giving golden treasures they are rare and that why you might miss this one.


----------



## Hl86

First match, played as warlock. we had a strong early setup vs their late carry setup. So this happened. We went for push, half my team got owned by the other teams ultis. I told space created we can push with ultis down. They then waddles around doing nothing. Then we push again, their ulti are ready again, my team gets pwned again. Repeat Repeat. I eventually just afk in the trees.

Second game as bristle back. Every fight my team pussies and leaves me behind, when they could easily have won. Also PA farmed 90% of the game, then yolos and gets pwned.

Thats why i dont play solo anymore.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> First match, played as warlock. we had a strong early setup vs their late carry setup. So this happened. We went for push, half my team got owned by the other teams ultis. I told space created we can push with ultis down. They then waddles around doing nothing. Then we push again, their ulti are ready again, my team gets pwned again. Repeat Repeat. I eventually just afk in the trees.
> 
> Second game as bristle back. Every fight my team pussies and leaves me behind, when they could easily have won. Also PA farmed 90% of the game, then yolos and gets pwned.
> 
> Thats why i dont play solo anymore.


Sounds familiar lol. The first rule of DOTA Club is: ITS A TEAM GAME







So many people don't even bother trying to understand this.

"I'll just feed til i'm uber and be a late carry hero for them all!..." *gets owned 10x in a row solo* "It's ok, I just need to feed more, you all suck"


----------



## Masked

So it's been a busy week with the DNS's going down.

What item on the marketplace is everyone like dying for?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> First match, played as warlock. we had a strong early setup vs their late carry setup. So this happened. We went for push, half my team got owned by the other teams ultis. I told space created we can push with ultis down. They then waddles around doing nothing. Then we push again, their ulti are ready again, my team gets pwned again. Repeat Repeat. I eventually just afk in the trees.
> 
> Second game as bristle back. Every fight my team pussies and leaves me behind, when they could easily have won. Also PA farmed 90% of the game, then yolos and gets pwned.
> 
> Thats why i dont play solo anymore.


I just played 1 game witch doctor died top twice to doom i don't know how i was right near him.... and tinker feed 4 0 we lost 12 min they just stopped playing. DOTA 2 IS Broken sometimes....


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I just played 1 game witch doctor died top twice to doom i don't know how i was right near him.... and tinker feed 4 0 we lost 12 min they just stopped playing. DOTA 2 IS Broken sometimes....


DOTA2 is fine.

People are broken.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Have you ever play ranked games? I'd assume you haven't but but I'll just ask anyway, because if you have, that MMR number is like right in your face at the in game menu at the "find match" button, its simply impossible to miss it.
> 
> Only ranked games give you an MMR number. If you haven't played any, don't bother looking for the number because you dont have it.
> what item is that? Never seen it before. The pudge hook is the only expensive item I know.


Golden Severing Crest.
http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Golden_Severing_Crest


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So it's been a busy week with the DNS's going down.
> 
> What item on the marketplace is everyone like dying for?


Korean only items is what people are looking for atm http://www.ongamers.com/articles/dota-2-27th-august-patch-content-analysis/1100-2144/
From the clockwerk set down are only available in Korea


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Korean only items is what people are looking for atm http://www.ongamers.com/articles/dota-2-27th-august-patch-content-analysis/1100-2144/
> From the clockwerk set down are only available in Korea


Lmao i hope that korean girl courier is a joke.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Have you ever play ranked games? I'd assume you haven't but but I'll just ask anyway, because if you have, that MMR number is like right in your face at the in game menu at the "find match" button, its simply impossible to miss it.
> 
> Only ranked games give you an MMR number. If you haven't played any, don't bother looking for the number because you dont have it.
> what item is that? Never seen it before. The pudge hook is the only expensive item I know.


Ahh then that would explain it then. Nope, not even on a high enough level to play ranked yet. One less thing to worry about for a while


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> It's a good thing 4k and 2k people never meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in matchmaing.. its like 4k and 6k... just sad.
> Well its part of the golden task its 250$ for 1 key. I tend to only have items that I play with so I only have Timebreaker.


Most of the regulars here play will play with any MMR.

We've had 3-4k MMR differences before.

I want the Korean courier... maybe eventually.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Lmao i hope that korean girl courier is a joke.


A costly joke.









http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=jumo


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> First match, played as warlock. we had a strong early setup vs their late carry setup. So this happened. We went for push, half my team got owned by the other teams ultis. I told space created we can push with ultis down. They then waddles around doing nothing. Then we push again, their ulti are ready again, my team gets pwned again. Repeat Repeat. I eventually just afk in the trees.
> 
> Second game as bristle back. Every fight my team pussies and leaves me behind, when they could easily have won. Also PA farmed 90% of the game, then yolos and gets pwned.
> 
> Thats why i dont play solo anymore.










@ "afk in the trees". Sadly these problems are commonplace at the level I'm at, although it's never gotten so bad I wanted to disappear in the trees.......no, scratch that: my last loss was facilitated by a Sniper that kept feeding their Riki...must have given up the ghost at least 5 times before the first tower fell


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> A costly joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=jumo


not as costly as this joke:
http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/570/Genuine%20Golden%20Empyrean


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> not as costly as this joke:
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/570/Genuine%20Golden%20Empyrean


Yeah indeed. lol

At least you can buy the regular version for cheap I guess.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yeah indeed. lol
> 
> At least you can buy the regular version for cheap I guess.


Plz find me cheap Alpine set.

Will giff Honda.

Hey these items aren't expensive compared to Gold/Plat Roshan or the Ursa set.









This made me rofl.


----------



## redalert

The gold doomling is the most expensive out of the gold items around $1000 IIRC


----------



## Toxsick

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2eyptz/early_warning_for_update_dota_2_test_client_82914/
this has to be techies update in the client.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Plz find me cheap Alpine set.
> 
> Will giff Honda.
> 
> Hey these items aren't expensive compared to Gold/Plat Roshan or the Ursa set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me rofl.


Found it for really cheap mang:

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/570/Favor%20of%20the%20Shades?filter=alpine%20set

Totally legit so plz giff Honda now kkthks


----------



## LesPaulLover

Why does my team ALWAYS feed the enemy Pudge, yet when Pudge is on my team, he always goes 1/12 and lands zero hooks?

I swear this happens without fail, everytime Pudge is in one of my games. Right now, our Tinker mid fed pudge NINE KILLS by the fifteen minute mark. This is while I'm telling him repeatedly that if he wards Pudge's side of the river, Pudge won't be able to hook him like that!

His response? Tell our support to come ward for me. lol


----------



## LesPaulLover

O hey he just finished his 24 minute boots of travel! 24 minutes he has a bottle and travel boots...lol.

Also....random Broodmother early game pushing is ridiculous OP!


----------



## redalert

Dota 2 test client was updated http://www.dota2.com/techies/

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2eys6d/dota_2_update_test_client_august_29_2014_the/

My favorite part

Added new Bot AI for Riki
Added new Bot AI for Pudge
Added new Bot AI for Axe

Oh the tower bot dives will be amazing


----------



## Bastard Wolf

God I need the Ember Spirit new set.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=297136821


----------



## redalert

The pig arcana for techies lol. The new music is pretty good.


----------



## Toxsick

Players can no longer drop or take other players' unsharable items on the courier
Players can no longer store other players' unsharable items in their stash
Items on heroes controlled by players who have disconnected, but not yet abandoned, can no longer be dropped from their inventories

was this really needed? valve?
how am i going to troll the games from now on..


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The pig arcana for techies lol. The new music is pretty good.


An arcana on techies feels like a waste honestly.

Can not wait to hear the new music.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Just had a rough game. Two people bailed on my team 10 mins in to it (for no apparent reason), but the other team wasn't all that good so it was pretty much a stale mate. It was great getting 20 or so kills for the first time and all but after I got to lvl 25 and we were approaching the hour mark I just got tired of it and went AFK (not in the trees @Hl86 style though, lol) until they won. It should have been an easy win, but we needed at least one more. What a waste







....and on that note, I'm going to bed.

or watch the latest Shippuuden episode


----------



## redalert

The SF aracana effects for his ult wow


----------



## LesPaulLover

Same thing just like I said. Our team finally has a Pudge, and the enemy has the entire map warded. What a surprise!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Game is so laggy on us servers for me. LITERALLY UNPLAYABLE.


Yea this is no joke either. I never have any lag, playing any other game.

In fact, when I play DOTA2 I generally have an AMAZING 33ms ping. Problem is, I frequently spike to **87%** packet loss. Some nights the game is nigh unplayable. Any time I move my hero near a creep wave I jump to insane levels of packet loss.

Aagain, this is ONLY a problem in DOTA2. I'll experience it then launch another multiplayer game just to confirm it's not my ISP and it's always fine. 80+% packet loss in DOTA2, 0% packet loss in every other online multiplayer game I own.


----------



## connectwise

http://gfycat.com/YoungFairGallowaycow

^^^^


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i really wanted this so badly, but this thing costs so much in golden..
> 
> Anyone knows if the chests are still here? and are they expensive?
> i believe the item on the market costs over 213€+.
> 
> nevermind; lol.


Nevermind? Cause i told you its 400$









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> http://gfycat.com/YoungFairGallowaycow
> 
> ^^^^


Is it me.. or range looks utterly Big?


----------



## redalert

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/dota-2-test-29th-august-patch-content-analysis/1100-6422009/


----------



## Toxsick

i hope shadowfiend gets he's swag animation back..


----------



## jellybeans69

Just few more hours! I'll probably stream IH too


----------



## redalert

We are starting in an hour 30 minutes but the stream is up now testing settings http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv


----------



## redalert

http://a.pomf.se/xwjuop.webm


----------



## redalert

Great game guys the 2nd game really good and close till the end.


----------



## dezahp

It was fun. I played the 2nd game with ember. Could that bug at the end happen at any more of a critical moment lol gg guys. I hadn't played in a little while and just woke up before that game so I was pretty rusty in the beginning but thankfully I was starting to get into it later in the game lol.


----------



## redalert

The in house stream moved http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay


----------



## Jim888

Ya'll done? its hardly 10pm EDT!


----------



## redalert

After 5 hours it died only had like 5 people


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> After 5 hours it died only had like 5 people


Guess the EU guys carried it this time


----------



## HarrisLam

How were the new comers doing? Did any of the "strangers" get to play?

i was only around for like 30 mins, was in the first half of the first game (including before and after the remake).

While you guys were waiting for the players to join back in the remake lobby, I see 1-2 ppl coming in asking in lobby channel if they can play. They later left the lobby silently (I think)

Is the event limited to 1 stream only? If it isn't, we could potentially host a secondary game with a secondary cast whenever streaming manpower can afford. Since it's pretty obvious that we have more than 10 regulars who would join in-house events, a secondary game seems to be the best way to gain popularity in OCN / recruit new thread regulars


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> How were the new comers doing? Did any of the "strangers" get to play?
> 
> i was only around for like 30 mins, was in the first half of the first game (including before and after the remake).
> 
> While you guys were waiting for the players to join back in the remake lobby, I see 1-2 ppl coming in asking in lobby channel if they can play. They later left the lobby silently (I think)
> 
> Is the event limited to 1 stream only? If it isn't, we could potentially host a secondary game with a secondary cast whenever streaming manpower can afford. Since it's pretty obvious that we have more than 10 regulars who would join in-house events, a secondary game seems to be the best way to gain popularity in OCN / recruit new thread regulars


We did have more newer people this inhouse. If we have enough we would have a 2nd lobby for people to play. Everyone that asked to play did as far as I know except one person and there was only 5 people in the lobby. At the start we had around 15 people but never had enough to run a second 10 man lobby. The stream probably would of went on longer but no one really showed up during after 8-9pm EDT. I guess with 3 day weekend and end of summer in the US alot of people doing other stuff.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> We did have more newer people this inhouse. If we have enough we would have a 2nd lobby for people to play. Everyone that asked to play did as far as I know except one person and there was only 5 people in the lobby. At the start we had around 15 people but never had enough to run a second 10 man lobby. The stream probably would of went on longer but no one really showed up during after 8-9pm EDT. I guess with 3 day weekend and end of summer in the US alot of people doing other stuff.


That is very unfortunate.

It seems that our events always get stuck at 13-17 people, not exactly the best number of people to attract solo players out in the OCN wilderness lol.


----------



## jellybeans69

I was too sleepy , went to sleep after 3 - 4 hours or so as it was 2am for me.


----------



## Fiercy

Any one wanna group up today for some ranked ?


----------



## Toxsick

i really want to see the vods again of Scooter jay!!
he made me laugh so much lmao.


----------



## DemiseGR

brilliant in-house guys, thanks for hosting and having us. It was definitely a blast, and my first 10pudge mid game


----------



## WALSRU

Sorry I missed it guys. Two problems. 1) Steam support hasn't unlocked my account yet for multiplayer. Short version, I was resetting my password and went full ******. 2) Crazy weekend driving all over the state.

Vods?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Sorry I missed it guys. Two problems. 1) Steam support hasn't unlocked my account yet for multiplayer. Short version, I was resetting my password and went full ******. 2) Crazy weekend driving all over the state.
> 
> Vods?


http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/b/563470287 From 41:17 pub game with OCN'ers
http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/b/563503967 First IH from 40:00

Draft of First IH









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















P.S I think my draft was bit too brutal/unfun for other team in the first game of IH







Their choice to pick PA after void pick was quite questionable though


----------



## redalert




----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Saw that and I wondered if Toby was not a cyborg of some sort at this point.
Next level commentary.









Cool game by the way.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Saw that and I wondered if Toby was not a cyborg of some sort at this point.
> Next level commentary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool game by the way.


Yeah it was I watched the whole game. The new Navi squad is extremely aggressive with Fng and Vanskor.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Oh my god, the EG Doom Set might make it into the game!

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2fam4v/dota_2_test_techies_patch_update_3_changelog/

I'm more hyped about this set than techies. haha


----------



## Toxsick

the mine sign on techies is kinda stupid imo.


----------



## evilferret

http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=309068748

I want this set in.

Gotta rice in style.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=309068748
> 
> I want this set in.
> 
> Gotta rice in style.


When is your bday?

I'll giff you so you git gud at meepo.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=309068748
> 
> I want this set in.
> 
> Gotta rice in style.


I don't even play meepo and I want that Rice set!


----------



## Toxsick

Also the euls -> static combo doesn't seems to work like it did in WC3 dota.. so no euls -> stun anymore. unless they fix it in the couple of patches coming up.

gg velvo.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Also the euls -> static combo doesn't seems to work like it did in WC3 dota.. so no euls -> stun anymore. unless they fix it in the couple of patches coming up.
> 
> gg velvo.


They going full hats on the updates recently, no need to fix broken mechanics I guess.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> They going full hats on the updates recently, no need to fix broken mechanics I guess.


Part of the game!









Broken mechanics = burden of knowledge!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Part of the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken mechanics = burden of knowledge!


Also, the more hats, and the happier you gets!


----------



## HarrisLam

to be honest, after the open revenue shown for the Ti, we totally see how easy it is for valve to earn a big pile of money, and it's very hard to imagine the trend stopping anytime soon. The ratio of time needed to roll out fixes and balance changes against the time needed to approve cosmetic sets worries me in terms of the general direction this game might be going towards.


----------



## evilferret

http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=309362072

Want dog courier. Plz giff.









Now I want a ****zu courier and a Terrier courier and a...

Harris, you can turn off all cosmetics. The slippery slope was if the Techies Arcana had a sub ability (the sign) only for the Arcana.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=309362072
> 
> Want dog courier. Plz giff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want a ****zu courier and a Terrier courier and a...
> 
> Harris, you can turn off all cosmetics. The slippery slope was if the Techies Arcana had a sub ability (the sign) only for the Arcana.


You have too much couriers already!

About the arcana:

Quite happy to see how volvo handled the situation, since it's pretty much a win/win now.
On the other hand I'm also surprised they did not see that the arcana was crossing the boundaries for cosmetics in the first place...


----------



## exodus1500

I have a real courier problem....


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I have a real courier problem....


My courier stash after selling/giving away half of them...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> My courier stash after selling/giving away half of them...


We be Pokemon now. Gotta get them all!


----------



## redalert

I was planning on getting the ticket for The Summit anyway but the hats are nice too. http://farewell.thealliance.gg/ Much shock Kappa


----------



## Xeqn

i have a greevil problem,
cant wait for the techies one to come out!


----------



## Masked

So, I played the worst DOTA of my life last night and I wanted to apologize to Doc et al for that.









Watched that second game this morning and I was just like /facepalm.

Ugh.


----------



## ObscureParadox

I want to apologize to doc,the Belgian and whoever was in my party when my PC decided to start throwing a fit. Spending more time in low priority now, fantastic............................................


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, I played the worst DOTA of my life last night and I wanted to apologize to Doc et al for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched that second game this morning and I was just like /facepalm.
> 
> Ugh.


It wasnt just you...my play last night was embarrassing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I want to apologize to doc,the Belgian and whoever was in my party when my PC decided to start throwing a fit. Spending more time in low priority now, fantastic............................................


NP I dont mind playing low, hope you get things sorted out with your rig


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I try to play dota in offline mode because I have down time at work, but everytime I try to play a bot game I get kicked out saying no steam login?! Can I not play a bot match in offline mode?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I try to play dota in offline mode because I have down time at work, but everytime I try to play a bot game I get kicked out saying no steam login?! Can I not play a bot match in offline mode?


Hmm not sure what the problem is I've done it before have you signed in offline to steam?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Hmm not sure what the problem is I've done it before have you signed in offline to steam?


Yup offline mode is on in steam yet dota still trys to connect. I can get in a bot match for 1min until it kicks me out saying "Steam cannot login" or something to that effect.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yup offline mode is on in steam yet dota still trys to connect. I can get in a bot match for 1min until it kicks me out saying "Steam cannot login" or something to that effect.


Oh you have to do custom lobby and check check the box to full slots with bots after you join


----------



## mylilpony

welp, time to play captains/random draft only for a few weeks.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

All aboard the hype train!

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2fh7xc/dota_2_update_main_client_sepetember_4_2014/


----------



## Masked

TECHIES! I WANT TECHIES NAO!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yup offline mode is on in steam yet dota still trys to connect. I can get in a bot match for 1min until it kicks me out saying "Steam cannot login" or something to that effect.


You might have to create a local lobby.

Normal bot games use Volvo servers.


----------



## jellybeans69

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOkAyUmyQko#t=13

My thoughts


----------



## Masked

With the new events out today, especially the random deathmatch, I think I'm going to chill out from ranked games for a while.

It seems that the trenches, especially lately, have been very dumpy, especially when it comes to quality teams/players...

Time to sit back and enjoy the ride for a bit, get a refresher.

Anyone else notice how bad it's gotten lately or, is that just me?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> With the new events out today, especially the random deathmatch, I think I'm going to chill out from ranked games for a while.
> 
> It seems that the trenches, especially lately, have been very dumpy, especially when it comes to quality teams/players...
> 
> Time to sit back and enjoy the ride for a bit, get a refresher.
> 
> Anyone else notice how bad it's gotten lately or, is that just me?


Funny enough few games i've played have been quite decent, for september if i play it's going to be draft modes only probably tho.


----------



## redalert

Techies has the lowest winrate already lol


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOkAyUmyQko#t=13
> 
> My thoughts


lol very nice.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> With the new events out today, especially the random deathmatch, I think I'm going to chill out from ranked games for a while.
> 
> It seems that the trenches, especially lately, have been very dumpy, especially when it comes to quality teams/players...
> 
> Time to sit back and enjoy the ride for a bit, get a refresher.
> 
> Anyone else notice how bad it's gotten lately or, is that just me?


It has gotten bad due to more new players in the trenches... I went from a 90% win rate to 52% win rate in my smurf... looking for a way to take advantage of Techies players now...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It has gotten bad due to more new players in the trenches... I went from a 90% win rate to 52% win rate in my smurf... looking for a way to take advantage of Techies players now...


5 man stack and make sure no one picks techies on your team.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It has gotten bad due to more new players in the trenches... I went from a 90% win rate to 52% win rate in my smurf... looking for a way to take advantage of Techies players now...


90% winrate seems exaggerated to me. that would make you 6k mmr or higher. IIRC


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 5 man stack and make sure no one picks techies on your team.


Sounds good!... Anyhow for some reason there is a glitch for battle points in my smurf account, it still says 500 minutes left even though I used more than half by now...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> 90% winrate seems exaggerated to me. that would make you 6k mmr or higher. IIRC


If you read my post, I said my smurf account that I am using to calibrate MMR as a new player. Correction: after checking DOTABUFF - won 8 out of first 10 games = 80% Winrate. Plus these teams and players I'm playing against and with have no map awareness, make bad fight decisions, funny builds, and carries that farm at the rate of support heroes. Either some one on my team rage quits or the other team rage quits so the games don't last long - also I had potato internet till it just got fixed this weekend. The matches I am in, assuming none of them are smurfs, I think are in the 1K to 2K MMR range with max 3500MMR


----------



## Ramzinho

GG WP Valve.. daed Gaem


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> GG WP Valve.. daed Gaem


Techies will either win you the game or lose it. h


----------



## redalert

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/dota-2-4th-september-patch-content-analysis/1100-6422116/


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Team mates: "We Need Wards!"

My response from here on out:

Me as support: "They have Techies, let me farm Gem first!"


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Team mates: "We Need Wards!"
> 
> My response from here on out:
> 
> Me as support: "They have Techies, let me farm Gem first!"


Techies with a BKB and a Blink Dagger = The new W-T-H just happened??!?!?!?!


----------



## Ramzinho

If someone is watching Navi vs C9 game 2.. can you explain the The manta/Diffusal void? i want to know why is he trying to dispel.. they are playing vs Omni DP Engima Clock and Rzr


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> If someone is watching Navi vs C9 game 2.. can you explain the The manta/Diffusal void? i want to know why is he trying to dispel.. they are playing vs Omni DP Engima Clock and Rzr


I believe the dispel eliminates Razer's steal, DP's silence and Enigma's stun if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> If someone is watching Navi vs C9 game 2.. can you explain the The manta/Diffusal void? i want to know why is he trying to dispel.. they are playing vs Omni DP Engima Clock and Rzr


Manta can dispel:
- DP Silence
- Enigma Stun
- Maybe Razor Link, but I'm not sure

Diffusal because Omni


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> If someone is watching Navi vs C9 game 2.. can you explain the The manta/Diffusal void? i want to know why is he trying to dispel.. they are playing vs Omni DP Engima Clock and Rzr


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I believe the dispel eliminates Razer's steal, DP's silence and Enigma's stun if I'm not mistaken...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Manta can dispel:
> - DP Silence
> - Enigma Stun
> - Maybe Razor Link, but I'm not sure
> 
> Diffusal because Omni


This - so Void can still get his Chrono off in team fights and still right click...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Played only two pub games yetsterday because I was scared of Techies pick... both games someone on our team instant pick techies - luckly the techies players were smurfs and they knew the spots to place their bombs and we ended up winning both games...


----------



## ku4eto

Techies even in ranked games can be quite useful. Scepter rush is the most important thing.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Techies even in ranked games can be quite useful. Scepter rush is the most important thing.


Even without the scepter rush, that suicide is a serious lockdown until late game.

Blink dagger in, BKB, boom...Only what, maybe 5/6 heroes capable of surviving that full health up until 30 mins-ish?

Some very interesting ways to play techies especially in melee based teamfights.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Been loving techies fits me perfectly. won 3 outta 4 games wit him. However I seem to always get a hater or two trying to talk crap just because i picked him in a non-ranked match. so annoying. Also grabbed my first arcana item. Bought the techies one. Pretty neat.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Techies even in ranked games can be quite useful. Scepter rush is the most important thing.


I think the key is creating space and drawing attention away from the Techies to allow them to place their mines and bombs...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Played only two pub games yetsterday because I was scared of Techies pick... both games someone on our team instant pick techies - luckly the techies players were smurfs and they knew the spots to place their bombs and we ended up winning both games...


We did get some good games! haha

Also techies... techies everywhere!


----------



## ku4eto

OH MY GOD !!!! This games... played 2 games as PA , first game , first pick , INSTA PICK TECHIES FROM MY TEAM. And guess what ? IT TOTALLY SUCKED ALONG WITH VOID. Totally countered with 3 gems. Had to play almost literally 3vs5. Good thing i was good enough to wipe out 2-3-4 of their team alone.
2nd game : INSTA PICK TECHIES ENEMY TEAM. Ofcourse 0 sentry or gems from our side. Ended with 20/10/10 stats, Legion from enemy team was critting as much as me. 4 enemy carries, 3 of them got MKB for 30 mins. Fus ra yea....


----------



## evilferret

Waiting for Techies hype to end.









60% pick rate with a 40% WR already.

IMO Techies need the right team comp to work but people are trying shove Techies into every lineup.

If your bracket doesn't get Invis detection than Techies might be able to "carry".


----------



## Toxsick

Lmao, if people are raging at techies already, what will happen if oracle and winter wyvrn come out? lol.
as i said pubs will never be the same as these 3 heroes will come out. unless 6.82 is changing some of that.


----------



## jellybeans69

Fitting


----------



## jojoenglish85

not sure what all the gripe is about, techies is powerful but that just means play better to keep him from going wild. Hes manageable to fight against.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> not sure what all the gripe is about, techies is powerful but that just means play better to keep him from going wild. Hes manageable to fight against.


Perfect counter for techies, since their basic combat isnt too rough.... riki w/gem who's playing support and gank. Techies just got stomped in my round.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

Have any of you noticed a weird like stutter (half second or less lag spike) since the last update ?

I can't see how it would be internet lag as I have 33ms ping or less when I play locally and it never used to do it ...


----------



## exodus1500

I wish it was easier to convince people how good solo offlane is, but they are usually like that is the dumbest thing I have heard, you are an idiot.

My last game I decided to mix it up and went solo off and get dagon -> mek -> phase boots -> dagon 5. It was super funny.

If two or 3 people come to gank, chain frost. and they scatter, if one come they are probably going to have a bad time.


----------



## Masked

Past 4 ranked games - Someone picked techies.

Last 4 ranked games therefor have been losses :/.

I hate techies.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I have a dota problem. I spend too much money on items.


----------



## jellybeans69

I have a similar problem in CS, haven't spent a cent on dota items in past 3 years yet


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I have a dota problem. I spend too much money on items.


I have the exact opposite problem, i have no money lol. Lacking a job sucks


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> Have any of you noticed a weird like stutter (half second or less lag spike) since the last update ?
> 
> I can't see how it would be internet lag as I have 33ms ping or less when I play locally and it never used to do it ...


Google the graphic autoexec commands and try playing with them.

The force preload helped with my stutter.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Google the graphic autoexec commands and try playing with them.
> 
> The force preload helped with my stutter.


Thanks, will google when I get home from work, work currently blocks almost all searches, luckily I got OCN off the blacklist ... haha


----------



## scooter.jay

Saw this and it did take along time to stop lmao


----------



## Xeqn

i play league pretty often and im only platinum
plz teach me how to play =((


----------



## Masked

So, had a really bad weekend of Dota.

That being said, I've been noticing some changes that weren't noted in the patch.

For example, at 50% health on a WK, we got taken out a GOOD DISTANCE away by a Shadow Wave...

In fact, the entire game Dazzle was kind of dominating with it.

I'm not saying it's OP because IMO it was under-performing but, it would be nice to see some patch notes if it was indeed changed.

Anyone else notice that?

Were a few other changes I'm kind of scratching me head on...Just want to see if I've lost it or not.


----------



## SoliDD

Witch doctor confirmed best mmr grinder 2014


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Witch doctor confirmed best mmr grinder 2014


When picked together with void definatelly.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> When picked together with void definatelly.


I've observed people picking void instantly when you pick wd, because they know they get support and the combo is good


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I've observed people picking void instantly when you pick wd, because they know they get support and the combo is good


Had that happen many times - but the worst is when the Void plays too scared... just Chrono and let me dance!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, had a really bad weekend of Dota.
> 
> That being said, I've been noticing some changes that weren't noted in the patch.
> 
> For example, at 50% health on a WK, we got taken out a GOOD DISTANCE away by a Shadow Wave...
> 
> In fact, the entire game Dazzle was kind of dominating with it.
> 
> I'm not saying it's OP because IMO it was under-performing but, it would be nice to see some patch notes if it was indeed changed.
> 
> Anyone else notice that?
> 
> Were a few other changes I'm kind of scratching me head on...Just want to see if I've lost it or not.


Can you link the match ID?

Shadow Wave has a 900 range + 475 bounce range so hitting people 1300 units away is doable. Potential 700/840 (can't remember the exact numbers) Physical damage at max.

Dazzle used to be more OP.

Sun play more Dazzle!


----------



## jellybeans69

Eez katka, aspeed baby


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, had a really bad weekend of Dota.
> 
> That being said, I've been noticing some changes that weren't noted in the patch.
> 
> For example, at 50% health on a WK, we got taken out a GOOD DISTANCE away by a Shadow Wave...
> 
> In fact, the entire game Dazzle was kind of dominating with it.
> 
> I'm not saying it's OP because IMO it was under-performing but, it would be nice to see some patch notes if it was indeed changed.
> 
> Anyone else notice that?
> 
> Were a few other changes I'm kind of scratching me head on...Just want to see if I've lost it or not.


Going back to 6.39b patch the damage/heal has not been changed. The only changes have been the damage radius currently 185 and number of targets 6 at level 4.


----------



## redalert

Did anyone send me a friend request? I dont recognize the user name and the profile is private. Please either post in this thread or PM that you are sending a friend request otherwise I will just ignore it.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Going back to 6.39b patch the damage/heal has not been changed. The only changes have been the damage radius currently 185 and number of targets 6 at level 4.


Yeah, I went and watched the replay...He got lucky and I was too close. - That's my bad.

Still feels stronger than it was last week but, it is what it is.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Did anyone send me a friend request? I dont recognize the user name and the profile is private. Please either post in this thread or PM that you are sending a friend request otherwise I will just ignore it.


I have been sending friend requests out using my smurf account: nixeus.HitGrill

currently calibrating to see if I can get a higher MMR based on "reddit" and "OCN" theories.

But if I get between 3000 and 3500 for both solo and team - it will be fine because that is what my MMR range in my other accounts (including my personal one).


----------



## evilferret

Let me know how it goes Nix!









I still need to get around to calibrating my position specific alts.

Red, do your job! Accept every friend request!


----------



## redalert

Yeah probably some scammer trying to steal my hats


----------



## connectwise

Before techies I've been trying to get good at TA, and then this was posted:




It starts a bit late into the video.


----------



## Ramzinho

look at the items guys.. this guys is using the icon pack


----------



## Masked

How much do you pay for coaching like that?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah probably some scammer trying to steal my hats


Steal your hats? LOL... I'm giving away hats. Been giving away 2 Zephy Couriers every week now...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> How much do you pay for coaching like that?


His Twitch page says $25/hr.

In comparison Purge charges $50/hr.

Just ask somebody here with a higher MMR to watch you play. It's cheaper.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Steal your hats? LOL... I'm giving away hats. Been giving away 2 Zephy Couriers every week now...


But you're not a Doto trader unless you get 2-3 scam attempts a week!


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Steal your hats? LOL... I'm giving away hats. Been giving away 2 Zephy Couriers every week now...


Is that so?







So, buddy, i find myself in short supply of never having had a Zephyr Courier... or much in the way of good items lol.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Steal your hats? LOL... I'm giving away hats. Been giving away 2 Zephy Couriers every week now...


Must have Zephyr Courier ... ... What'll it cost me .. (break it to me gently) ...


----------



## connectwise

It's finally up:


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Is that so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, buddy, i find myself in short supply of never having had a Zephyr Courier... or much in the way of good items lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Must have Zephyr Courier ... ... What'll it cost me .. (break it to me gently) ...


I run the #NixeusChallenge twice a week with Zephyr DOTA on twitter:

https://twitter.com/search?q=%23nixeuschallenge&src=typd

We give you a match making challenge you must complete and submit your DOTABUFF as proof. We randomnly select one USA resident to win gear and one international to win the Zephyr Courier or DOTA 2 Hats.

Last quarter the Grand Prize was a Ti4 Ticket...


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> His Twitch page says $25/hr.
> 
> In comparison Purge charges $50/hr.
> 
> Just ask somebody here with a higher MMR to watch you play. It's cheaper.


True, was just curious.









Wonder what Burning charges -- Some burning naga might be $$$$.


----------



## Fiercy

Anyone want to gather up and play on the weekends?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Anyone want to gather up and play on the weekends?


Most of us gather up to play - just be active in the guild chat and let us know... fair warning some of us play drunk or do troll picks for giggles.


----------



## Masked

(Some of them actually play better drunk than they do sober.)


----------



## ObscureParadox

I'm not one of them I can tell you that, I tend to play YOLO DOTO when I'm drunk


----------



## Ramzinho

i guess we are all close enough and have played enough with each other to know who plays drunk... ..."message to a friend" stop drinking mate


----------



## ku4eto

Oh sucks my life. I am Skywrath , playing up lane with Tiny , totally owning Void and Phoenix, but noo the enemy Furion have to unpuase when our Lycan DC at 0:00 , he cames 4 mins later underleveled and unfarmed, ruins the game along with our fail OD mid , and they all blame us. Where a offlane mirana gets better items than the enemy carry.. And we still lost. Because 3vs5 is crap. And i got totally angry because of that piece of crap furion, 100% he is 12-15 old, all talking ( he got plenty of deaths by me ) , and lost because our jungler was dc for 5 mins where he unpauses non-stop... totally lost my mood. Crap players everywhere.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Oh sucks my life. I am Skywrath , playing up lane with Tiny , totally owning Void and Phoenix, but noo the enemy Furion have to unpuase when our Lycan DC at 0:00 , he cames 4 mins later underleveled and unfarmed, ruins the game along with our fail OD mid , and they all blame us. Where a offlane mirana gets better items than the enemy carry.. And we still lost. Because 3vs5 is crap. And i got totally angry because of that piece of crap furion, 100% he is 12-15 old, all talking ( he got plenty of deaths by me ) , and lost because our jungler was dc for 5 mins where he unpauses non-stop... totally lost my mood. Crap players everywhere.


This is dota.. it's just a Gaming method to learn patience and that 90% of online gamers are not looking deep enough in the game as you do.. just let it go.. rinse and repeat. i some time rage.. but i rage at certain people who are supposedly goods but do silly mistakes.. as i do them sometimes.. NO ONE IS PERFECT


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Oh sucks my life. I am Skywrath , playing up lane with Tiny , totally owning Void and Phoenix, but noo the enemy Furion have to unpuase when our Lycan DC at 0:00 , he cames 4 mins later underleveled and unfarmed, ruins the game along with our fail OD mid , and they all blame us. Where a offlane mirana gets better items than the enemy carry.. And we still lost. Because 3vs5 is crap. And i got totally angry because of that piece of crap furion, 100% he is 12-15 old, all talking ( he got plenty of deaths by me ) , and lost because our jungler was dc for 5 mins where he unpauses non-stop... totally lost my mood. Crap players everywhere.


This furion is worse lol




Sometimes it's better to just instantly unpause and let that person DC after 5 min.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I'll be in dota in a few if anyone wants to help coach a 2k noob.


----------



## gre0481

I was on a HoN group with OCN before. Why not DOTA 2?

I started almost a week ago, my name is gre0481 ; or you can just search gregory emrick from michigan

I'm hopping on now.

38368754 is my user id.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gre0481*
> 
> I was on a HoN group with OCN before. Why not DOTA 2?
> 
> I started almost a week ago, my name is gre0481 ; or you can just search gregory emrick from michigan
> 
> I'm hopping on now.
> 
> 38368754 is my user id.


Seems like it too you a while







I left Hon back in 2011 when beta launched iirc i was around 1800mmr in Hon @ those days, currently 4600 in D2, will add you when i get home


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> This is dota.. it's just a Gaming method to learn patience and that 90% of online gamers are not looking deep enough in the game as you do.. just let it go.. rinse and repeat. i some time rage.. but i rage at certain people who are supposedly goods but do silly mistakes.. as i do them sometimes.. NO ONE IS PERFECT


for me to get angry in Dota is quite rare... if i had actually muted him from the first minute i guess i would have been ffine. anyway , i am ashamaed o fthe dota community


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Been waiting for availability and finally got this in today...Best mouse I have used so far!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gre0481*
> 
> I was on a HoN group with OCN before. Why not DOTA 2?
> 
> I started almost a week ago, my name is gre0481 ; or you can just search gregory emrick from michigan
> 
> I'm hopping on now.
> 
> 38368754 is my user id.


Remind me or Red to invite you to the OCN guild.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Been waiting for availability and finally got this in today...Best mouse I have used so far!


Worth getting? I still have the original Kana Dota mouse NIB.

Argh, I want a Rat clone.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gre0481*
> 
> I was on a HoN group with OCN before. Why not DOTA 2?
> 
> I started almost a week ago, my name is gre0481 ; or you can just search gregory emrick from michigan
> 
> I'm hopping on now.
> 
> 38368754 is my user id.


I sent you an invite once you add me, I will send you an OCN guild invite


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Anyone here want to endure a trash tier game to win a naga game for me ... lol ... ... So tired of losing ... ... just want that hero done with


----------



## Sunz

new dota challenge: Win 1 game with KMAC


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> new dota challenge: Win 1 game with KMAC


Duo queue only.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Remind me or Red to invite you to the OCN guild.
> Worth getting? I still have the original Kana Dota mouse NIB.
> 
> Argh, I want a Rat clone.


Way to heavy for my personal taste. As for durability, I am very disappointed at SS quality over the long run.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> new dota challenge: Win 1 game with KMAC


Done a mere 23hrs ago









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/890709516


----------



## Toxsick

/


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> new dota challenge: Win 1 game with KMAC


LOL


----------



## connectwise

Hey you leave league out of this thread, or you gon get reported.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey you leave league out of this thread, or you gon get reported.


game is a joke though


----------



## connectwise

My friends and cousin are trying to get me to play it. Ughhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Remind me or Red to invite you to the OCN guild.
> Worth getting? I still have the original Kana Dota mouse NIB.
> 
> Argh, I want a Rat clone.


Really? I liked the way the rat 7 looked but the sensor issues were too much for me, the concept was solid but the execution was flawed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> new dota challenge: Win 1 game with KMAC


:Lol


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> My friends and cousin are trying to get me to play it. Ughhhhhhhhhhhh.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> My friends and cousin are trying to get me to play it. Ughhhhhhhhhhhh.


dont do it!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Really? I liked the way the rat 7 looked but the sensor issues were too much for me, the concept was solid but the execution was flawed
> :Lol


I'll take a finicky sensor for comfort. Haven't found another mouse that doesn't cramp up my hands after extended use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> My friends and cousin are trying to get me to play it. Ughhhhhhhhhhhh.


Why not convince them to Dota?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Is anyone here willing to watch through a probably boring semi trash ... ok ... completely trash tier game and help me pick out major mistakes with my meepo play ?

Had my first game with him today and man he is a blast to play, I really want to get better at him and play him a lot more but I know 2 major issues ... I cannot do the whole blink thing yet and I often miss poof ...

Game wasn't entirely boring though, managed 18 kills and had 3 hearts ... haha ... ... Still got burst done in a few hits though ...



Spoiler: Dota Buff For Match


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Outside of here on OCN. the DoTA2 community has to be the most unwelcoming, and unnerving and unrelatable gaming community that I have ever seen.
I literally avoid everything DoTA2 community at all costs.

WTH is up with the DoTA2 scene?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Outside of here on OCN. the DoTA2 community has to be the most unwelcoming, and unnerving and unrelatable gaming community that I have ever seen.
> I literally avoid everything DoTA2 community at all costs.
> 
> WTH is up with the DoTA2 scene?


Are you talking ingame people or websites such as reddit?

I've been following those websites and quite frankly, they're not that bad imo.

Dota 2 subreddit is nice if you skim through it and I also enjoy the main doto casters / streamers (pro scene).

As for people ingame... Indeed, we do have KMAC so I can totally understand your point of view in that regards.

PS: KMAC Challenge is hard mang


----------



## DemiseGR

I have to agree with the dota community cancer, its evident in solo games more than anything (or when you are on your own with a 4man group).
Best thing to do is mute them and carry on, or play in groups


----------



## gonX

By being silent you are doing nothing but making the issue worse. Talk to them and try to get on track.
Communication > all in this game.


----------



## exodus1500

one of my last games everyone on our team was bickering and all I said was, can we stop arguing and be constructive please, and someone they all stopped and we came back and won. Then again I have said it before and they just keep going. Doesnt hurt to try.


----------



## HarrisLam

To be honest I don't understand how bad mouthed players can possibly be a problem unless they started to abuse abilities like chen's send back, feeding couriers, etc, which happens at most once every 50-100 games. Could be annoying if you're playing your favorite hero with a good winning ratio or if you're on a winning streak, etc, but it's still just one game.

I don't know, maybe it's because I don't go into game expect all other players to be nice. I don't expect anything from these guys so when they start cursing around and being goofy, I'm not really surprised or annoyed. Game will be over soon, so I'd rather focus on winning (I've never muted anybody so far).


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> WTH is up with the DoTA2 scene?


1. Play with OCN people

2. Mute KMAC

3. ????

4. Faith in humanity restored

Reddit is a good community. The others are pretty elitist. I will be off work Wednesday afternoon for a change, want to play?


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> 1. Play with OCN people
> 
> 2. Mute KMAC
> 
> 3. ????
> 
> 4. Faith in humanity restored
> 
> Reddit is a good community. The others are pretty elitist. I will be off work Wednesday afternoon for a change, want to play?


I will lol


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Just came by to thanks all people I played with this week-end!


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I will lol


It's on, support me I'm playing MAPPO


----------



## gre0481

I have alot of learning to do. You guys are way beyond my level







Thanks for the game invite earlier.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Are you talking ingame people or websites such as reddit?
> 
> I've been following those websites and quite frankly, they're not that bad imo.
> 
> Dota 2 subreddit is nice if you skim through it and I also enjoy the main doto casters / streamers (pro scene).
> 
> As for people ingame... Indeed, we do have KMAC so I can totally understand your point of view in that regards.
> 
> PS: KMAC Challenge is hard mang


No not in game. People are fine in game.

But in the communities for DoTA2, especially the dota2 reddit and anywhere else, except here and my Clan at LANParties.
In game people are far less toxic than in LoL, but god the communities outside of the game for DoTA2 are just vile.

what is up with people and this game?


----------



## WALSRU

Gameishard

Hard game = people acting hard


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> No not in game. People are fine in game.
> 
> But in the communities for DoTA2, especially the dota2 reddit and anywhere else, except here and my Clan at LANParties.
> In game people are far less toxic than in LoL, but god the communities outside of the game for DoTA2 are just vile.
> 
> what is up with people and this game?


Games with a competitive aspect bring out the worst in people. I played alot of the Rainbow 6 games competitively and there was alot of toxic people in the community. Now when you have communities the size of Dota and LoL you are bound to find alot more scumbags.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Games with a competitive aspect bring out the worst in people. I played alot of the Rainbow 6 games competitively and there was alot of toxic people in the community. Now when you have communities the size of Dota and LoL you are bound to find alot more scumbags.


It's not that.

I'm, just fine with the LoL community wh ich has more toxic players, but the DoTA2 community...

There's seriously something wrong with the dota2 community influence, because it's the first community that I've outright avoided being a part of.
Like I usually even stay well away from this thread even.
LoL is fine, and it's full of more toxic people, but the community doesnt carry this "get out or be drawn into disgust, oh and you're ******" at every comment, like It seems with DoTA.
It's creepy and weird.

I don't get what the hell is up with DoTA that it spawned this kind of community.


----------



## WALSRU

I had the exact opposite reaction. Cannot stand the childish flamewars in LoL. To each their own.

Honestly I'd have to see how you play an interact with others to see why your experience has been so different from my own.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I had the exact opposite reaction. Cannot stand the childish flamewars in LoL. To each their own.
> 
> Honestly I'd have to see how you play an interact with others to see why your experience has been so different from my own.


Well you're a guy so your experience will be different from hers...

Also LoL has a much higher player pool and more server spread. So fewer interactions with the same players, and people from other countries ( I run into players I muted or reported very regularly on USE..). LoL also has the tribunal where you can actually see and punish bad behavior, and they've worked to actively fix the community behavior, which valve does not. I mean the fact that you get the same # of reports per week regardless of how many games youve played and how many of those reports actually result in something is very low....Even players you rate I rate the ones I don't want to play with ever again at 1 star and I'll get matched up with them in the next game lol. And you can't even dodge without an increasing penalty


----------



## WALSRU

LoL also has region locking so the language issue really never came up for me. I've been cussed out more in league but that's just me. Let's just all say it together... "US East SUCKS"


----------



## scooter.jay

Had a game today and i nearly could have gone to kmac lvl rage lol. Push as 5 i say they reply "really" so i say show you can then ha ha. Still sucks when you have a good game but they just die in every fight lol

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/900850487

Still i will just get back on that horse again lol


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Had a game today and i nearly could have gone to kmac lvl rage lol. Push as 5 i say they reply "really" so i say show you can then ha ha. Still sucks when you have a good game but they just die in every fight lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/900850487
> 
> Still i will just get back on that horse again lol


that russian duo stack , almost means instant lose.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Outside of here on OCN. the DoTA2 community has to be the most unwelcoming, and unnerving and unrelatable gaming community that I have ever seen.
> I literally avoid everything DoTA2 community at all costs.
> 
> WTH is up with the DoTA2 scene?


LoL and xbox CoD are way worse IMO. At Least from my experience though.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> LoL and xbox CoD are way worse IMO. At Least from my experience though.


Unfortunately this is a unique experience with DoTA2's community alone.

I spent A LOT of time around the LoL community, this isnt about harassment and toxic behavior directly, this is about creepy, odd, unerving and unwelcome behavior within the DoTA2 community.
Like that club on the strip that you're like "OH HELL NO..."


----------



## SoliDD

I think I found your issue.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> I think I found your issue.


Hey now, Vindictus is a perfectly fine game to play casually


----------



## redalert




----------



## Fiercy

Wow that was great!!!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Unfortunately this is a unique experience with DoTA2's community alone.
> 
> I spent A LOT of time around the LoL community, this isnt about harassment and toxic behavior directly, this is about creepy, odd, unerving and unwelcome behavior within the DoTA2 community.
> Like that club on the strip that you're like "OH HELL NO..."


That does not even make sense....Dota players are just creepy? Not sure I follow. Either you have had some bad luck getting paired up with weird guys or its all in your head TBH.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Unfortunately this is a unique experience with DoTA2's community alone.
> 
> I spent A LOT of time around the LoL community, this isnt about harassment and toxic behavior directly, this is about creepy, odd, unerving and unwelcome behavior within the DoTA2 community.
> Like that club on the strip that you're like "OH HELL NO..."


If legend be true, even the great Icefrog ran away from the Dota masses, learnt Chinese and posts about cats on Weibo. Never to speak to Westerners again...









Which communities are you going to?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If legend be true, even the great Icefrog ran away from the Dota masses, learnt Chinese and posts about cats on Weibo. Never to speak to Westerners again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which communities are you going to?


Might be the reason why he has weibo and not twitter.
can you imagine the hate he would get if he wasnt that private.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If legend be true, even the great Icefrog ran away from the Dota masses, learnt Chinese and posts about cats on Weibo. Never to speak to Westerners again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which communities are you going to?


Speaking of deviant doto community...

How far are you from achieving pentachin mang?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Might be the reason why he has weibo and not twitter.
> can you imagine the hate he would get if he wasnt that private.


KMAC SMASH!


----------



## redalert

I cant believe this but Valve sent out an email to today to tournament organizers to not plan anything from July 13th-August 13th. Not that the time frame is a surprise but Valve giving notice this early is just amazing since they dont ever say anything.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Speaking of deviant doto community...
> 
> How far are you from achieving pentachin mang?
> KMAC SMASH!


LOL!

its kinda understandable icefrog is being so secret about himself.


----------



## Toxsick

i had to Abandon that game guys.
the rage was real.


----------



## ku4eto

Trying to play Nyx carry , but when Phantom Lancer and Meepo are counter picked with Lich and ES , the game is lost -_- Ofcourse i was being blamed when i was actually doing the game, for not going for Dagon.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Trying to play Nyx carry , but when Phantom Lancer and Meepo are counter picked with Lich and ES , the game is lost -_- Ofcourse i was being blamed when i was actually doing the game, for not going for Dagon.


The blaming never makes sense. I got blamed for our team losing playing as void. I was the only guy who did not go double neg on deaths. one had 1-14 another had 1-13, the crap talker had 4-8 yet somehow im supposed to pull through them feeding and carry us to victory.









Its amazing how it is always the worst person who talks the most junk.


----------



## WALSRU

Alright who's playing with me today? Logging on in less than an hour.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Trying to play Nyx carry , but when Phantom Lancer and Meepo are counter picked with Lich and ES , the game is lost -_- Ofcourse i was being blamed when i was actually doing the game, for not going for Dagon.


Why go carry Nyx when you already had 2 heroes who needed farm/exp?

I wouldn't worry about counter picks until 4k+ MMR and just play to win.

If you were worried about Lich/ES, Dagon might have been the right pick up. You could have burst them down before they contributed much to a teamfight.

What item build did you go?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> The blaming never makes sense. I got blamed for our team losing playing as void. I was the only guy who did not go double neg on deaths. one had 1-14 another had 1-13, the crap talker had 4-8 yet somehow im supposed to pull through them feeding and carry us to victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing how it is always the worst person who talks the most junk.


This can go both ways. I semi raged at the random 5th last game. I don't think the guy realizes why I was getting frustrated at him. Couldn't even follow directions to group up and forced us to farm another 20 mins to close out.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/901580704

You can throw the game having a positive score if you're not taking objectives.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Had a game today and i nearly could have gone to kmac lvl rage lol. Push as 5 i say they reply "really" so i say show you can then ha ha. Still sucks when you have a good game but they just die in every fight lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/900850487
> 
> Still i will just get back on that horse again lol


Kmac level rage, lol. This is why I play in party. It get's boring when I call mid first thing, and then later someone picks a mid hero and goes to lane with me. The person who does that gets flamed so much from my side (unless I abandon => that has become an issue for me).


----------



## SoliDD

I think I found your issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Hey now, Vindictus is a perfectly fine game to play casually


Probably is, that is why I underlined Dota.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Why go carry Nyx when you already had 2 heroes who needed farm/exp?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about counter picks until 4k+ MMR and just play to win.
> 
> If you were worried about Lich/ES, Dagon might have been the right pick up. You could have burst them down before they contributed much to a teamfight.
> 
> What item build did you go?


http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/901245818

Dis. If you wish i can provide you with a replay, so you can see why exactly "counter-picked" ruined the game. Do not tell me that the carries needed more xp/farm. I was hard lane vs Jugg/lich , Meepo mid vs Beast , Lancer with CM/SS vs Legion/ES. 0 ganks from meepo, while i helped everywhere i can. Yes , dagon would have been good for 1-2 more kills, but that wouldn't have won the game.

Edit : Same is with this game : http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/897327405 , where with WR had to play semi-carry. Nuff said, looking at stats and picks.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> I think I found your issue.
> 
> 
> Probably is, that is why I underlined Dota.


Lies! Korean MMO's will suck your soul! There is no casual!









Did Blade and Soul release in NA? I remember waiting for that game.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/901245818
> 
> Dis. If you wish i can provide you with a replay, so you can see why exactly "counter-picked" ruined the game. Do not tell me that the carries needed more xp/farm. I was hard lane vs Jugg/lich , Meepo mid vs Beast , Lancer with CM/SS vs Legion/ES. 0 ganks from meepo, while i helped everywhere i can. Yes , dagon would have been good for 1-2 more kills, but that wouldn't have won the game.
> 
> Edit : Same is with this game : http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/897327405 , where with WR had to play semi-carry. Nuff said, looking at stats and picks.


The game you linked seems like a typical pub game.
Looking at the picks/positions, there is not much we can say about what went wrong or right... It's a bit too "yolo" unfortunately.

I dont mean to be offensive or anything but I doubt there was much strategy involved during the pick phase or whatever.

PS: after reading my post again, I do sound like a jerk!
Sorry for incoming offenses taken!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i had to Abandon that game guys.
> the rage was real.


NP man we lost it anyway


----------



## WALSRU

Got to play a little bit with the OCN'ers. GG!

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/903131239


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Got to play a little bit with the OCN'ers. GG!
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/903131239


Nice

btw Scoot thanks for helping me feel better about my Lycan play...Moon and I got WRECKED!

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/903493704#


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/905048757
Dat game : 23 kills , 0 assists. Not a single steal. Got hardlane bottom vs PA and phoenix. Also supported a bit after getting arcanes/dagon with wards.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/904960811

This game with WR , i was support for 15 mins with last pick Puck ( damn trolls ... ) , and had to support most of the game while actually getting to 3rd carry position and heavy pusher.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Nice
> 
> btw Scoot thanks for helping me feel better about my Lycan play...Moon and I got WRECKED!
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/903493704#


Acutally had a good kda + win rate with him before that game lol. Trilane power was real lol


----------



## Valor958

What has been up with Steam lately... horrible lag, dc'ing, then Steam as a whole goes down.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> What has been up with Steam lately... horrible lag, dc'ing, then Steam as a whole goes down.


Yep same here haha.


----------



## mylilpony

I've been playing a lot of support pugna (especially when they pick tinker and illusion based carries)...you still get an aghanims at 20-25 minutes even in a trilane or a mek + euls or forcestaff into a bkb/BoTs/necro3. Tinker dagon eblade combo pretty much kills himself and he can't spam march without revealing his position in trees after rearm...but your positioning has to be really good because of how squishy you are. and if your team is stupid and you're under-leveled you're not going to do much

and offlane zeus with a roamer or good wards, good against techies, and carries in farming stage that aren't anti-mage. Still doesn't beat offlane viper, but i pick that less and less now.

I don't know why every time i pick razor someone picks panda and feeds (or gets 40 minute aghanims)...ive gotten 4 losses that way now. =/


----------



## evilferret




----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*


How the hell can u tolerate this


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*


That made me want to punch babies in the face... with other babies....


----------



## scooter.jay

Dat lycan push power lol









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/906606822

dont fight just smash towers lol


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Dat lycan push power lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/906606822
> 
> dont fight just smash towers lol


I've finally set up All-pick to get more experience; after installing DOTA for the 3rd time. I've finally played with KMAC; I need to practice so I can avoid some smack talking









And that video ; Hilarious. The song doesn't bug me so much because I don't have to hear it alot. But I can see it being one of those overplayed catchy like an STD songs.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> That made me want to punch babies in the face... with other babies....


If you're suggesting some sort of baby battle royale. I'm game.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gre0481*
> 
> I've finally set up All-pick to get more experience; after installing DOTA for the 3rd time. I've finally played with KMAC; I need to practice so I can avoid some smack talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that video ; Hilarious. The song doesn't bug me so much because I don't have to hear it alot. But I can see it being one of those overplayed catchy like an STD songs.


Did you complete the KMAC challenge?










Anybody remember a Dota 1 mod, where you fought in trees? You could cut paths/plant trees to block paths.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you're suggesting some sort of baby battle royale. I'm game.


YES!!!!!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Anybody remember a Dota 1 mod, where you fought in trees? You could cut paths/plant trees to block paths.


Tree tag?


----------



## Timeofdoom

Man, sheep tag in WC3 was fun. (and so were many other maptypes ofc)
Sadly, WC3 community is pretty dead in the water.


----------



## SoliDD

Anyone with a 970/980 care to post screenshots with DSR enabled?


----------



## redalert

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Anyone with a 970/980 care to post screenshots with DSR enabled?


I have a GTX 970 on back order atm, I can post some screenshots if nobody else does before I get it. Im not sure when it will be back in stock


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Tree tag?


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have a GTX 970 on back order atm, I can post some screenshots if nobody else does before I get it. Im not sure when it will be back in stock


Damn you Red! Let me know how it is. I'm itching to upgrade.


----------



## ku4eto

Srsly, upgrading for ~1000$ to GTX 9xx, only to play Dota ? I do not seem to understand some people...


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Srsly, upgrading for ~1000$ to GTX 9xx, only to play Dota ? I do not seem to understand some people...


That kind of thinking has no place on this forum









(Jk, everyone has their opnions ofc)
I bet he uses thst card for other things too


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Srsly, upgrading for ~1000$ to GTX 9xx, only to play Dota ? I do not seem to understand some people...


GTX 970 sells for $330 and GTX 980 for $550


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> GTX 970 sells for $330 and GTX 980 for $550


Sorry seem to have been looking at Titan instead of GTX -_-. Any way, seems like total overkill, unless you are going to play The Witcher on max.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Sorry seem to have been looking at Titan instead of GTX -_-. Any way, seems like total overkill, unless you are going to play The Witcher on max.


Overkill for Dota but I play a bunch of games and for the price I was like why not.


----------



## Toxsick

Playing on max settings input lags the camera anyways.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/912150798

My ( i am noX - WR ) Hero DMG is almost as the entire enemy Hero DMG. This speaks for the proper matchmaking rating and teaming...


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Sorry seem to have been looking at Titan instead of GTX -_-. Any way, seems like total overkill, unless you are going to play The Witcher on max.


Ahem


----------



## Sunz

Lets play
http://steamcommunity.com/id/sungamer/


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Hey everyone. I have a team of 3 looking for 2 more of average or better ability, level 5 to 15, preferably on the east coast or at least able to play around 9-10 pm EST. Need a tank and support combo for top or bot. Just looking to have some constancy with team that can kick butt, but still know how to have fun (if you take the game too seriously and become an a**hole when losing, no thanks). Anyway, let me know if you're interested.


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/rekindlingsoul/


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Hey everyone. I have a team of 3 looking for 2 more of average or better ability, level 5 to 15, preferably on the east coast or at least able to play around 9-10 pm EST. Need a tank and support combo for top or bot. Just looking to have some constancy with team that can kick butt, but still know how to have fun (if you take the game too seriously and become an a**hole when losing, no thanks). Anyway, let me know if you're interested.


players with good manners (at least before a 4-loss streak







) are easy to find here, but if you are aiming specifically for lv5-15, it will be pretty hard to find anybody as most of these guys have passed that stage long ago. Could work if they are willing to make a smurf


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> players with good manners (at least before a 4-loss streak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) are easy to find here, but if you are aiming specifically for lv5-15, it will be pretty hard to find anybody as most of these guys have passed that stage long ago. Could work if they are willing to make a smurf


After last nights games my smurf is getting closer lol


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Seriously ... I give up ...

Can anyone give me advice on how the hell to play Earth Spirit or if someone is feeling generous ... please play him for me ...

I really want to get on with my AHC but this guy is stopping me


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Seriously ... I give up ...
> 
> Can anyone give me advice on how the hell to play Earth Spirit or if someone is feeling generous ... please play him for me ...
> 
> I really want to get on with my AHC but this guy is stopping me


For the sake of my winrate, I didn't even start the challenge


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Need a tank and support combo for top or bot.


Could you be specific? Tank really isn't an established role in Dota.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> players with good manners (at least before a 4-loss streak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) are easy to find here, but if you are aiming specifically for lv5-15, it will be pretty hard to find anybody as most of these guys have passed that stage long ago. Could work if they are willing to make a smurf


I figured as much. I guess I should have jumped on board sooner. I had the game for a while before I started playing online but now it seems I'm late to the party. I guess a higher level would be okay, but wouldn't that mean we'd have to play other teams with higher level people in them?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Could you be specific? Tank really isn't an established role in Dota.


Sorry, I guess "tank" is the wrong word; Melee & support? So far we have Drow for Mid, and a Void / Lich combo, so I guess we just need two more that could work as a combo.


----------



## JoeWalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I figured as much. I guess I should have jumped on board sooner. I had the game for a while before I started playing online but now it seems I'm late to the party. I guess a higher level would be okay, but wouldn't that mean we'd have to play other teams with higher level people in them?


I've been waiting for this to trip someone up. IMO it's not very well explained in the client, but matchmaking is determined by either a hidden MMR value (unranked) or a displayed value (ranked). As it stands, levels are purely for earning level-up drops and opening a present every 5 levels.

EDIT: I believe levels also determine the maximum possible quality of drops.
Quote:


> Sorry, I guess "tank" is the wrong word; Melee & support? So far we have Drow for Mid, and a Void / Lich combo, so I guess we just need two more that could work as a combo.


Remember that you can run multiple lane setups to be more flexible. You can have 2-1-2 lanes putting your soft support and choice of role in the offlane together, or you can jungle and solo offlane, or you can trilane and solo offlane. The latter two setups are currently preferred in most matches.

I can help you figure out the way you want your team to work if you would like.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Seriously ... I give up ...
> 
> Can anyone give me advice on how the hell to play Earth Spirit or if someone is feeling generous ... please play him for me ...
> 
> I really want to get on with my AHC but this guy is stopping me


Earth Spirit requires a lot of skill to play right, especially positioning, but condensed down:

- His ult is underrated by most
- His ult allows his slow (W with a rock) and silence (E) to spread
- which is why Blink Dagger is essential on him
- a stone refreshes his ult duration on all enemies hit, but gets destroyed in the process
- but still remains for 5 seconds or so (allowing you to use it for your spells again)

Play him like Tidehunter with a slower initate and less AOE, but has sick silence, DPS and slow. And the best mobility in the game.

Be conservative with your stones, your W can still roll uphill/downhill without the aid of a stone. You can pull allies to you with E. Your Q can kick anyone in any direction.

So basically, initiate like this:

Drop stone > Q into enemy (hit as many as you can) > Blink in > Ult > Drop stone > E > W into the pulled stone, while it's still rolling
Congrats, you just put an OP version of Venomancers DoT on their entire team that silenced and slowed them at the same time. Use items and drop stones as necessary.
You should have at least 4 stones before initiating a fight.

Skill build is very fluid on him.
Personally I don't like maxing E before later, unless the longer silence duration is absolutely cruical. Otherwise the lower cooldown on your roll (W) and stun (Q) is way more beneficial.

If you like, check how JerAx plays him:
www.twitch.tv/jeraxai

About items, it depends a bit. Mek before blink can be useful if you can get it fast - the blink is not the end all be all (you can still initiate with a roll), but the AOE slow can be really useful in some scenarios.
Veil is also underrated. It increases his DPS and tankiness, but I prefer more utility-oriented items like Pipe, Halberd, Shivas or Drums.
He has plenty of DPS to deal out, so it's just a question about being really annoying, rather than doing a lot of DPS - you will be doing that late game at a 100 magical damage per second of 6 seconds per stone.

Items like Euls, Hex, Linkens can be situational, but I typically don't like the mana regen items, as his Arcane Boots should be doing enough outside of skirmishes. Actual DPS items like Armlet, AC, Vlads, Radiance, EBlade, Mjollnir, etc, sucks on him. He's a utility hero, not a rightclicker.

Midas can however be nice if you're doing mid (level advantage is key), but it's rather aggressive, and you should be ganking lanes all the time anyway - something that Midas doesn't exactly help with.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh*
> 
> I've been waiting for this to trip someone up. IMO it's not very well explained in the client, but matchmaking is determined by either a hidden MMR value (unranked) or a displayed value (ranked). As it stands, levels are purely for earning level-up drops and opening a present every 5 levels.
> 
> EDIT: I believe levels also determine the maximum possible quality of drops.
> Remember that you can run multiple lane setups to be more flexible. You can have 2-1-2 lanes putting your soft support and choice of role in the offlane together, or you can jungle and solo offlane, or you can trilane and solo offlane. The latter two setups are currently preferred in most matches.
> 
> I can help you figure out the way you want your team to work if you would like.


Okay, I'll send you a PM so we don't bog down the forum. Thanks.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Earth Spirit requires a lot of skill to play right, especially positioning, but condensed down:
> 
> - His ult is underrated by most
> - His ult allows his slow (W with a rock) and silence (E) to spread
> - which is why Blink Dagger is essential on him
> - a stone refreshes his ult duration on all enemies hit, but gets destroyed in the process
> - but still remains for 5 seconds or so (allowing you to use it for your spells again)
> 
> Play him like Tidehunter with a slower initate and less AOE, but has sick silence, DPS and slow. And the best mobility in the game.
> 
> Be conservative with your stones, your W can still roll uphill/downhill without the aid of a stone. You can pull allies to you with E. Your Q can kick anyone in any direction.
> 
> So basically, initiate like this:
> 
> Drop stone > Q into enemy (hit as many as you can) > Blink in > Ult > Drop stone > E > W into the pulled stone, while it's still rolling
> Congrats, you just put an OP version of Venomancers DoT on their entire team that silenced and slowed them at the same time. Use items and drop stones as necessary.
> You should have at least 4 stones before initiating a fight.
> 
> Skill build is very fluid on him.
> Personally I don't like maxing E before later, unless the longer silence duration is absolutely cruical. Otherwise the lower cooldown on your roll (W) and stun (Q) is way more beneficial.
> 
> If you like, check how JerAx plays him:
> www.twitch.tv/jeraxai
> 
> About items, it depends a bit. Mek before blink can be useful if you can get it fast - the blink is not the end all be all (you can still initiate with a roll), but the AOE slow can be really useful in some scenarios.
> Veil is also underrated. It increases his DPS and tankiness, but I prefer more utility-oriented items like Pipe, Halberd, Shivas or Drums.
> He has plenty of DPS to deal out, so it's just a question about being really annoying, rather than doing a lot of DPS - you will be doing that late game at a 100 magical damage per second of 6 seconds per stone.
> 
> Items like Euls, Hex, Linkens can be situational, but I typically don't like the mana regen items, as his Arcane Boots should be doing enough outside of skirmishes. Actual DPS items like Armlet, AC, Vlads, Radiance, EBlade, Mjollnir, etc, sucks on him. He's a utility hero, not a rightclicker.
> 
> Midas can however be nice if you're doing mid (level advantage is key), but it's rather aggressive, and you should be ganking lanes all the time anyway - something that Midas doesn't exactly help with.






WOW .. that is so much info to take in ... ... guess i will keep trying but he really is getting me down ...

I was really considering just giving my details to someone to win for me ... lmao

Tried to rep you but just realized you are a mod ... ... hahaha ... image how bad my map awareness is if I only noticed this now


----------



## exodus1500

From my experience, all of the spirits take skill to play at their maximum potential.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> From my experience, all of the spirits take skill to play at their maximum potential.


Not more than a lot of other heroes in terms of hero difficulty... Easiest to hardest::
Ember -> Storm -> Earth

Ember is really easy, it's like playing any other carry, except you have to be mindful of not using your W too offensively (people who say the W/Q combo is hard just doesn't understand it). His ult can be used both for getaway and AOE burst damage, so there's that.

Storm is a bit harder, he's all about mana conservation and managing your E correctly - which is as simple as attacking after every spell used.

Earth is about mana conservation, managing your stone count well, positioning yourself for good stuns, positioning yourself for good silences, etc. If you don't do that, the hero is useless. At least you can still right click with Storm and Ember when they don't have anything available.

I would go as far as to say the most picked hero in the game, Pudge, is harder than Storm Spirit.


----------



## Toxsick

i think my cm game went well afterall.


----------



## redalert

6.82 Hype http://www.dota2.com/rekindlingsoul/ The test server just got the update


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 6.82 Hype http://www.dota2.com/rekindlingsoul/ The test server just got the update


that sf remodel is MUCH BETTER.!
Next ZEUS!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> that sf remodel is MUCH BETTER.!
> Next ZEUS!


Indeed!

He looks boss now...

And the arcana! OO

I predict money will be spent this week! hahaha


----------



## redalert

The SF is nice but Roshan, a new item LC and TB getting added in CM so good


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> He looks boss now...
> 
> And the arcana! OO
> 
> I predict money will be spent this week! hahaha


Same. sf deserved this rework. i hope he's swag walk is back too..


----------



## ObscureParadox

Hmm, the rune change is interesting, not sure if I 100% like it though..


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Hmm, the rune change is interesting, not sure if I 100% like it though..


Gotta agree.. weird!


----------



## Toxsick

Yeah, im happy with the new sf re-model, just tested it in the test client!
love it.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Can't wait for this update to come out on the main client.









Hopefully this week!


----------



## Toxsick

Does anyone like these new paths?


----------



## mylilpony

lol they finally nerfed void's chrono lasting .5 seconds longer, that's been there since...beta?

and thank god tp's are cheaper being a solo support and trying to save a dying ally and getting the next set of tp's is so annoying in the early stages.

also lol chen with ancient creep

also lmao at new aghanims for timber/bane/phoenix/puck/sven/earth spirit


----------



## connectwise

OMG new map changes.

Mummy I'm scared.


----------



## ku4eto

what the actual crap ? this looks ridiculous. Mainly on how reflects LoL with the fointain steps and Roshan position...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> what the actual crap ? this looks ridiculous. Mainly on how reflects LoL with the fointain steps and Roshan position...


Except the fountain steps in LoL only reject vision, nothing else.
Stop the "muh skill ceiling" crap. Why should it NOT be changed?

Roshan was also changed because it was too easy to sneak a rosh as Dire.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Playing on max settings input lags the camera anyways.


Really? What settings do you use Tox?


----------



## EPiiKK

Anyone else spot the rock on top of rosh pit? I really hope ward on top of it doesnt give any vision into it...
Also the changes to offlanes are interesting


----------



## exodus1500

So if you get an Ags on Chen you get to control ancients... if you buy a second one can you control Roshan? hahaha


----------



## WALSRU

First 6.82 then I read this:

D I G I T A L S P O R T S

I THINK I NEED TO LIE DOWN


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Really? What settings do you use Tox?


Yes, i tried it several times, and ticking some of the options on, will put some lag on the camera.
try putting everything off in video ( the things you can tick off )

put these off;

Specular
Specular bloom and light
Ambient creatures.

when i turn these off it feels the camera is going smoother for me atleast.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I'm so done with dota until they release the next patch ..

This 5 man crap from 10min is bull ... ... and I understand that I am in the trash tier but god the people I get paired with are horrible !! ..


----------



## WALSRU

Deathball got nerfed so hard, there will be no TI4 finals repeat. That crap is bad for business. Cannot wait to play the new manfight PL.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> First 6.82 then I read this:
> 
> D I G I T A L S P O R T S
> 
> I THINK I NEED TO LIE DOWN


Interesting.....


----------



## scooter.jay

Dont know how many times i can scream towers we need towers but they dont listen i hate this game some times









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/918130037

If they wont push towers then i will lol

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/918222629


----------



## connectwise

LOL @ this:

http://www.gfycat.com/AccomplishedBestCuscus


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Does anyone like these new paths?


NO! have to learn all new juke paths!

also I really dont like the new rosh...no selling Items from in the pit now

sigh...I dont play enough as it is to keep up with all the changes, I need my preknowledge to help me...not hurt me


----------



## EPiiKK

Im really glad with the deathball nerf i play in a team with almost 4k rank and only thing you see in cm is deathball after another...
Also could we see pl mid with his new abilities solo lane xp would be really nice


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Feel the hype guys!

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2hgxg5/early_warning_for_possible_major_update_dota_2/

PS: Steam wallet is ready! XD

UPDATE:

Checked the dota 2 store, and the SF arcana promo is visible along the new chest!
Yet no links to buy, just the promo images on the main page.

UPDATE:

http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/20640?r=c9

Hmmm not what I expected...

UPDATE3:

Just bought the Arcana!


----------



## redalert

Oh the throws will be everywhere with the XP and Gold changes


----------



## redalert

Has the OCN guild info and channel just vanished for anyone else after the update?


----------



## WALSRU

I think Nahaz is overreacting.

Also my patch is downloading at 40kbps....

WHAT IS MY LIFE


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I think Nahaz is overreacting.
> 
> Also my patch is downloading at 40kbps....
> 
> WHAT IS MY LIFE


1st game on the new patch now SNA vs Navi US so we will see and LC picked


----------



## ObscureParadox

Game is so broke..........


----------



## connectwise

Crimson guard is still not in the item explorer page on the heropedia.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Game is so broke..........


I actually quite enjoyed my games last night may take some getting used to but seems ok to me. 1.5sec delay on lycan ult messed me up a little but running away from bs was fun lol


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Oh the throws will be everywhere with the XP and Gold changes


played one game after the patch, the throw was so almost real.... We were up something like 46-24. And then it started happening.... We were up by almost 20k xp at 46 min and we won at 1:06 with almost even XP.

My team was super tarded though.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Seems like a whole new game... the new bounty of XP + Gold for hero kills allows for massive comeback and wins even if you are behind on kills.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Seems like a whole new game... the new bounty of XP + Gold for hero kills allows for massive comeback and wins even if you are behind on kills.


I really dont think the map changes are that big a deal. The hero changes are definitely interesting though. Aghs added to a few new heroes with interesting perks, and Riki changes a bit too. One of my friends is almost Riki exclusive (riki or jug) and likes the new changes. Jug got buffed too... and can now spin out of chrono, black hole, and a few others.


----------



## HarrisLam

the math about the hero kills had my head overheating, anyone care to do a brief explanation on how the bounty gold+XP changed in the big picture?


----------



## Toxsick

fun times, terrorblade ( our team ) giving rapiers to the enemy team.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I really dont think the map changes are that big a deal. The hero changes are definitely interesting though. Aghs added to a few new heroes with interesting perks, and Riki changes a bit too. One of my friends is almost Riki exclusive (riki or jug) and likes the new changes. Jug got buffed too... and can now spin out of chrono, black hole, and a few others.


Riki has become even more OP ... all the games I have watched or played, riki has pwned everytime


----------



## exodus1500

Would you mind letting me know if my build was terrible or just needed tweaks?

I was Mid vs Troll and dominated him:

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/923007031

I went like this: Bottle -> Boots -> level 1 Dagon(I love the level 4 frost blast and level one dagon early for huge burst) -> Phase boots -> Mask of Madness -> Mek -> Daedelus -> Shivas

At this point it was getting late game and their carries were dominating, so I sold the dagon and bought a Crimson guard, then sold the Mek and bought an Assult Cuirass with about 5 minutes left because it has better armor.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Would you mind letting me know if my build was terrible or just needed tweaks?
> 
> I was Mid vs Troll and dominated him:
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/923007031
> 
> I went like this: Bottle -> Boots -> level 1 Dagon(I love the level 4 frost blast and level one dagon early for huge burst) -> Phase boots -> Mask of Madness -> Mek -> Daedelus -> Shivas
> 
> At this point it was getting late game and their carries were dominating, so I sold the dagon and bought a Crimson guard, then sold the Mek and bought an Assult Cuirass with about 5 minutes left because it has better armor.


Seems like a good build to me, however I'm still unsure about Crimson Guard. For the cost, it just seems a bit expensive for what it does. Unless you make it a priority buy early on that is, when the 50 damage cut off makes a larger impact. Later on when lots of folks are hitting for 300+ with skills/spells/right-clicks, 50 off may not be worth the almost 4k spent to get there.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Seems like a good build to me, however I'm still unsure about Crimson Guard. For the cost, it just seems a bit expensive for what it does. Unless you make it a priority buy early on that is, when the 50 damage cut off makes a larger impact. Later on when lots of folks are hitting for 300+ with skills/spells/right-clicks, 50 off may not be worth the almost 4k spent to get there.


Crimson Guard is great against the new PL ... The illusions do so little damage with the new PL that the 50 damage block negates most of it if not all of it right up till late game

I really hoped that the new patch would limit the whole group as 5 from 10min and don't stop pushing till you have a child ... ... but no ... every game is the same Sh-ite


----------



## Toxsick

i guess the casters are right, crimson gaurd its kinda like a pipe but for damage instead of magic damage.


----------



## redalert

Its better than Pipe since there is no damage cap just duration.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Crimson Guard is great against the new PL ... The illusions do so little damage with the new PL that the 50 damage block negates most of it if not all of it right up till late game
> 
> I really hoped that the new patch would limit the whole group as 5 from 10min and don't stop pushing till you have a child ... ... but no ... every game is the same Sh-ite


agreed CG great item, its even good when not rushed for heros that go vanguard anyway

Oh man, seeing how the pros are picking now (10% changes in direction so far), there can only be 2 possible explanations on this, 1 is them sticking to old picks to stay in their comfort zone, 2 is that the deathball push strat was still underestimated after Ti4. It might have been the reason why [A] won the Ti3 even, it's just that they didn't realize in-yo-face pushing (wisp-CK when CK ult is pretty much the same thing as DP + a support)


----------



## connectwise

From vid analysis on youtube it seems like CG isn't a good item at all.

LOL @ this clowny game. 78 kills in 25 min


----------



## redalert

96 kills at 35 minutes now lmao


----------



## connectwise

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## redalert

That game was so clowny I think everyone got a heroic item that game I did


----------



## Atham

This new update. Ugh. Last night I played a game with a friend. I was mid and he was support. We kept on getting kills mid and shut down the pudge. He dc'd, then shadow fiend came mid. Wrecked him too. However the other lanes were stupid, and there was even free farm in the bot lane which nobody took. We lose since ES can't stun properly and then they win. Really annoying.

Match: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/927926195

My farm was bad though. I didn't get too many last hits. That is the issue when I play mid. I don't have enough last hits. Tox, or anybody for that matter, how should I speed up my farm gain when playing mid. When should I actually farm?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> This new update. Ugh. Last night I played a game with a friend. I was mid and he was support. We kept on getting kills mid and shut down the pudge. He dc'd, then shadow fiend came mid. Wrecked him too. However the other lanes were stupid, and there was even free farm in the bot lane which nobody took. We lose since ES can't stun properly and then they win. Really annoying.
> 
> Match: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/927926195
> 
> My farm was bad though. I didn't get too many last hits. That is the issue when I play mid. I don't have enough last hits. Tox, or anybody for that matter, how should I speed up my farm gain when playing mid. When should I actually farm?


When i play mid i dont go for ganks in other lanes unless i can AND need to create space, just keep farming those core items like a pos 1 carry would. Ofc i join fights when i can make a difference in them but otherwise i try to prioritize my farm over kills

Also it seems that your meepo was completely useless, just blame it on him


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> This new update. Ugh. Last night I played a game with a friend. I was mid and he was support. We kept on getting kills mid and shut down the pudge. He dc'd, then shadow fiend came mid. Wrecked him too. However the other lanes were stupid, and there was even free farm in the bot lane which nobody took. We lose since ES can't stun properly and then they win. Really annoying.
> 
> Match: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/927926195
> 
> My farm was bad though. I didn't get too many last hits. That is the issue when I play mid. I don't have enough last hits. Tox, or anybody for that matter, how should I speed up my farm gain when playing mid. When should I actually farm?
> 
> 
> 
> When i play mid i dont go for ganks in other lanes unless i can AND need to create space, just keep farming those core items like a pos 1 carry would. Ofc i join fights when i can make a difference in them but otherwise i try to prioritize my farm over kills
> 
> Also it seems that your meepo was completely useless, just blame it on him
Click to expand...

Yeah he was useless.


----------



## evilferret

Back from vacation and new patch!









I'm having a blast with the new patch.

Calling PL mid new meta!









We need to do BS/NP/Zeus combo!


----------



## EPiiKK

Nigma uploaded a video about it on youtube. Epic combo


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Nigma uploaded a video about it on youtube. Epic combo


How about we up our game and go Invoker/Zeus/NP/BS/Clock.

Clock snipe offs are 10x the troll factor.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> How about we up our game and go Invoker/Zeus/NP/BS/Clock.
> 
> Clock snipe offs are 10x the troll factor.


Wanna get me a part of that







I'm loving my all-hero challenge, but it's nice to change it up sometimes.


----------



## EPiiKK

Im up for this


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Back from vacation and new patch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a blast with the new patch.
> 
> Calling PL mid new meta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to do BS/NP/Zeus combo!


Yo!

Welcome back.

PL mid? He's already a nightmare as is! haha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yo!
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> PL mid? He's already a nightmare as is! haha


Good to be back!

IMO PL's late game got nerfed. I don't feel he's worth the safelane slot.

Been trying PL off with the rework but mid is probably better.

Anybody else think Treant's Aghs buff might be too good?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Anybody else think Treant's Aghs buff might be too good?


I don't see it happening in pro games.
Treant was and still is a situational pick. His itemization allows for Aghs, but I still feel that Shiva's is much stronger on him, due to the attack speed slow.
It's just a question about buying a gem to counter a 4200 gold item, so we're talking about an item that's only really useful when you're ahead, and then there, other items are still better.

I haven't seen a treant pick in my pubs games for ages, everyone seems to be going with Omniknight since he got buffed while he was meta.

Also about that PL, his split push got nerfed, not his lategame. He's much more useful with less items now, and he still has 3.8 agi gain which means he's scaling insanely well with levels as well - it's still 95 agility just from levels, not to mention the +20 agility you get from the stat skill. That alone makes him a good lategame.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Back from vacation and new patch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a blast with the new patch.
> 
> Calling PL mid new meta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to do BS/NP/Zeus combo!


You missed the tactical feed strat before they patched it... killing an enemy hero on an 8 to 10 kill streak nets you and your entire team 4K + gold plus a few hero levels to the one dealing the last killing hit...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Good to be back!
> 
> IMO PL's late game got nerfed. I don't feel he's worth the safelane slot.
> 
> Been trying PL off with the rework but mid is probably better.
> 
> Anybody else think Treant's Aghs buff might be too good?


Plz giff me new motherboard, my PC is dead as of now!

i'll giff SF arcana!

Sucks to be stucked theorycrafting / reading about the new update hahaha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I don't see it happening in pro games.
> Treant was and still is a situational pick. His itemization allows for Aghs, but I still feel that Shiva's is much stronger on him, due to the attack speed slow.
> It's just a question about buying a gem to counter a 4200 gold item, so we're talking about an item that's only really useful when you're ahead, and then there, other items are still better.
> 
> I haven't seen a treant pick in my pubs games for ages, everyone seems to be going with Omniknight since he got buffed while he was meta.
> 
> Also about that PL, his split push got nerfed, not his lategame. He's much more useful with less items now, and he still has 3.8 agi gain which means he's scaling insanely well with levels as well - it's still 95 agility just from levels, not to mention the +20 agility you get from the stat skill. That alone makes him a good lategame.


I should have said for pubs. It's free Vision + you can be creative with the Tree placements. Aghs also lets Treant be an offensive "global" hero.

Still an Agi nerf for PL. Diffusal got nerfed. I feel he got changed into a mid game hero. A lot of his old late game itemization seems eh with the Illusion duration change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> You missed the tactical feed strat before they patched it... killing an enemy hero on an 8 to 10 kill streak nets you and your entire team 4K + gold plus a few hero levels to the one dealing the last killing hit...


Even the adjusted come back mechanics feel crazy to me. Makes the game more exciting (at least for me), you're punished more for messing up a lead and rewarded when you win a fight from behind.


----------



## mylilpony

been using crimson guard on bristleback and seeing it on axe. Not sure how it interacts with blademail, I haven't bothered to check.

My games run about 10 minutes longer on avg it seems...

I'm also going to do my own version of the A-Z challenge, but with refresher orbs lol. Finally got one on bristleback the other day.


----------



## Valor958

So many stupid pubs.... leshrac or elder titan mid... vs Sniper. well, leshrac decided to steal my spot top, so i had to mid or let sniper free farm. after 4min of not being able to do jack against him that mattered, leshrac came mid, then proceeded to spend the next 30min trying to mock me and following me around. We lost... no wonder... 'group up' he says, then goes bot alone while we're all top or mid. How stupid are people. His name probably was an indicator... Balllzdeep . Ok... welcome to high school







Riki, Axe, Elder Titan, Leshrac, Shadow Shaman. We had a great build, no cooperation. 5 tries now. same thing. GAH!


----------



## scooter.jay

6.82 the comebacks are real soo many games lasting longer. Massive throws are now common place at low mmr let me tell you







Just pick good late game hero and win lol. SO i really need to play late game heroes better lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Massive throws are now common place everywhere let me tell you


fixed.


----------



## ObscureParadox

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/931083276

Jug couldn't understand why his deso wasn't working and trying to get that through to him was just painful


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/931083276
> 
> Jug couldn't understand why his deso wasn't working and trying to get that through to him was just painful


I dont play jugg, can you explain it to me?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Its better than Pipe since there is no damage cap just duration.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> How about we up our game and go Invoker/Zeus/NP/BS/Clock.
> 
> Clock snipe offs are 10x the troll factor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I dont play jugg, can you explain it to me?


Satanic and Desolator are Auto attack modifiers. which dont stack. the lifesteal ones do i think. like maelstrom / mom / helm of dominator. not when Maelstrom procs though.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I dont play jugg, can you explain it to me?


Satanic and Deso doesn't stack.

Last Orb takes priority so Jug probably picked up Satanic after Deso.

You can stack Skadi/Oov + lifesteal (Satanic, Morbid Mask, etc). Mael/Mjol are considered Orbs only when they proc.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Basically yeah, my team were so god damn awful and blamed me for the defeat that game XD

I really need to get out of this MMR hell quickly XD


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/931083276
> 
> Jug couldn't understand why his deso wasn't working and trying to get that through to him was just painful


A blademail is always good on Spectre. Goes well with the Dispersion.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Yeah I was torn between that and a Satanic for her, but gyro who was my only problem all game got a BKB so it wouldn't have been very effective.

Basically had to buyback way too often for me to be able to get decent items right at the end









On a side note, I did get 48.4K hero damage XD


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/931083276
> 
> Jug couldn't understand why his deso wasn't working and trying to get that through to him was just painful


He should have had the desolator be the active UAM that way he could've gotten the - armor and the active from satanic.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/931683521

THIS GAME. That undying russian , decided to troll hard and sold all items and bought 50 couriers and send them to feed.


----------



## mylilpony

I'm surprised there isn't a courier limit per game. I mean at max you should have 5 or an MMR penalty or low priority penalty if you send the courier to death too many times.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Yeah I was torn between that and a Satanic for her, but gyro who was my only problem all game got a BKB so it wouldn't have been very effective.
> 
> Basically had to buyback way too often for me to be able to get decent items right at the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I did get 48.4K hero damage XD


Wait what? Life steal pierces magic immunity from what I know


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Wait what? Life steal pierces magic immunity from what I know


Always has.


----------



## connectwise

But now I have other crap stuff from that treasure, like the naga, mirana od and spectre kits. BOOOOO


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> But now I have other crap stuff from that treasure, like the naga, mirana od and spectre kits. BOOOOO


Should have just bought the Omni set.

It's the cheapest out of the bunch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I'm surprised there isn't a courier limit per game. I mean at max you should have 5 or an MMR penalty or low priority penalty if you send the courier to death too many times.


How else can we make our infinite courier circle?









Maybe they'll bring back Dagon/Mek couriers...







Need a whole fleet to pew pew.

Blademail on Spectre? o.0

I'm not getting the synergy.


----------



## connectwise

....

I didn't know you could do that...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ....
> 
> I didn't know you could do that...


Always check the market for the sets you want before buying the keys.

Sometimes its cheaper to pick the sets you want (you also won't end up with sets you don't want).

Omni's new set was 50 cent vs Mirana/Spec hovering around 2.50.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ....
> 
> I didn't know you could do that...


Don't worry... I did the same thing before... now I just check the market...


----------



## redalert

It could be worse when they first started the key exchange for chests, A perfect world chest was added by mistake. Perfect World items are exclusive to China and rarely seen outside the region even on the steam market. I exchanged a couple keys and got the Slark one http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Hookblade_of_Skadi I sold it for $75 which I thought was great but they sell for over $200 on the steam market for the past month


----------



## connectwise

I haven't played in over a month and didn't know that you can get the link to buy the kit directly from the load out screen. What a time it is to be alive.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> He should have had the desolator be the active UAM that way he could've gotten the - armor and the active from satanic.


The unholy rage on satanicshouldnt work if Desolator is the main orb.


----------



## scooter.jay

Had a really bad day yesterday lost most games. But late at night i went on a 4 game rampage lol

The best one from last night whos the daddy lol

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/932103444

4 wk matches on the trot lol


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Had a really bad day yesterday lost most games. But late at night i went on a 4 game rampage lol
> 
> The best one from last night whos the daddy lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/932103444
> 
> 4 wk matches on the trot lol


NO WAY. Scoot went for an armlet!


----------



## gonX

Maybe it's just me, but I can't figure out how to buy tickets directly from the watch screen any more?

It used to ask me if I wanted to buy a tournament ticket when I wanted to watch a game I didn't have a ticket for, but now it just tells me I don't have the ticket.
I always have to search for it in the store, which generally takes enough time for me to realize that I don't really want the ticket anyway


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I can't figure out how to buy tickets directly from the watch screen any more?
> 
> It used to ask me if I wanted to buy a tournament ticket when I wanted to watch a game I didn't have a ticket for, but now it just tells me I don't have the ticket.
> I always have to search for it in the store, which generally takes enough time for me to realize that I don't really want the ticket anyway


Try to find somebody with the ticket and ask for an invite if you don't want to buy.

Haven't bought many tickets since they introduced sharing tickets.


----------



## Toxsick

Few games and i got my 5K back ez pz7


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Try to find somebody with the ticket and ask for an invite if you don't want to buy.
> 
> Haven't bought many tickets since they introduced sharing tickets.


Yeah, we already have a system in place on my team, so we know who has what. Tickets have been shared


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> The unholy rage on satanicshouldnt work if Desolator is the main orb.


Not sure if a bug but it did work awhile back. Tested last night and was unable to make it work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Few games and i got my 5K back ez pz7


Did you stop trolling?









So Sun has slowly turned me into a troll. I pause with him after every teamfight. I need a better catchphrase.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Had a really bad day yesterday lost most games. But late at night i went on a 4 game rampage lol
> 
> The best one from last night whos the daddy lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/932103444
> 
> 4 wk matches on the trot lol


IMO, you go armlet if you want to fight, maelstrom if you want to farm. Having both seems a bit redundant when you could've build a BKB, AC, or blink. Not bad items just maybe redundant.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Few games and i got my 5K back ez pz7


How many rapiers did you feed?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How many rapiers did you feed?


In total 3. i didnt lost the game since my teammates picked it up. lol


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How many rapiers did you feed?
> 
> 
> 
> In total 3. i didnt lost the game since my teammates picked it up. lol
Click to expand...

XD I wanted to get a rapier in my last game. I was so close to the end that i just got a radiance to save money and the courier trip.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> XD I wanted to get a rapier in my last game. I was so close to the end that i just got a radiance to save money and the courier trip.


go rapier or go home.


----------



## connectwise

The rapier throws today on the pro games have been nothing short of hilarious. The dusa vs clinkz rapier throws with kpg vs vp, lols were had.

And of course:

http://hydra-media.cursecdn.com/dota2.gamepedia.com/f/f0/Terr_morph_metamorphosis_03.mp3


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> XD I wanted to get a rapier in my last game. I was so close to the end that i just got a radiance to save money and the courier trip.
> 
> 
> 
> go rapier or go home.
Click to expand...

That is what I told the team. They just wanted to end the game. Plus I farmed like a farmer without any tools


----------



## DownshiftArtist

So...little...time.....for DOTA....







RL and it responsibilities







by the time I'm able to start ranked matches Dota 3 will be out


----------



## Valor958

Taking a break from Dota stupidity... losing streak hardcore with fail team after fail team. PERFECT setups and near wins, then team goes full ****** and throws in... 'sorry, wanted to jungle'....

Watched Terminator Salvation again and got me into the mood to play some Fallout. SO, reinstalled New Vegas and am giving that a go


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> IMO, you go armlet if you want to fight, maelstrom if you want to farm. Having both seems a bit redundant when you could've build a BKB, AC, or blink. Not bad items just maybe redundant.


Without seeing the game we don't know if the item progression was right.

Armlet into Mael isn't that awful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> That is what I told the team. They just wanted to end the game. Plus I farmed like a farmer without any tools


Pfft, you need to learn to farm like an Asian rice farmer. Who needs tools?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> So...little...time.....for DOTA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RL and it responsibilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the time I'm able to start ranked matches Dota 3 will be out


Run away now while you still can!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Taking a break from Dota stupidity... losing streak hardcore with fail team after fail team. PERFECT setups and near wins, then team goes full ****** and throws in... 'sorry, wanted to jungle'....
> 
> Watched Terminator Salvation again and got me into the mood to play some Fallout. SO, reinstalled New Vegas and am giving that a go


Try finding a stack. I promise its more fun.


----------



## connectwise

I didn't say was awful, I said there are better.

I was watching the game when he played.

http://www.twitch.tv/attackerdota

Atttacker playing his kunkka. Pro stuff.

Dis dood just used tidebringer on the roshan 2x to kill a skywraith mage that was on the other side of the river... wow.


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Try finding a stack. I promise its more fun.


Drunk ef party=best party


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Drunk ef party=best party


Drunk ef + kmac = best party ever.









Throw in Sun for added giggles.


----------



## WALSRU

4-1 in ranked matches yesterday. The one loss I blame on the stereotypical first pick Mexican Pudge. Game is making me racist. He was truly, really, roll face on keyboard bad though.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/935924177

Love this game, can't wait to play it again next month. At this rate I'll be 5k MMR in 2016.


----------



## mylilpony

For some stupid reason valve lowered the threshold for ranked games to 40 games instead of lvl 13, which has drastically increased the # of TBD players and boosted mmr's in the MM pool.
They finally released a fix yesterday because people were playing zeus for 10 games, and spamming their ult nonstop to increase kda and hero damage and calibrating at 4.8-5.2k mmr with sub50% winrates.
Go valve!

So just keep that in mind this week when you're matchmaking.

If only they just took avg scores based on heroes instead of just avg kda/HD...really hurts supports in particular.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Drunk ef + kmac = best party ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in Sun for added giggles.


I love those games.... it is always fun, even more fun when you are losing... but I was drunk one time and raged back - never drunk DOTO for me again...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> For some stupid reason valve lowered the threshold for ranked games to 40 games instead of lvl 13, which has drastically increased the # of TBD players and boosted mmr's in the MM pool.
> They finally released a fix yesterday because people were playing zeus for 10 games, and spamming their ult nonstop to increase kda and hero damage and calibrating at 4.8-5.2k mmr with sub50% winrates.
> Go valve!
> 
> So just keep that in mind this week when you're matchmaking.
> 
> If only they just took avg scores based on heroes instead of just avg kda/HD...really hurts supports in particular.


Guess I missed the Zeus train...

Hah! Means my Lothars/Aghs/Refresher Maiden was legit.









Just stack with us and play in the trenches.


----------



## WALSRU

Dude if I'd known that calibration was based on damage and KDA instead of wins I wouldn't have done my calibrations as Shadow Shaman!!!!!

***


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Dude if I'd known that calibration was based on damage and KDA instead of wins I wouldn't have done my calibrations as Shadow Shaman!!!!!
> 
> ***


We knew HD affected MMR. Just didn't know it was this weighted. I thought KDA would have been weighted more.

SS pretty decent for HD. Max Q and just spam it.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We knew HD affected MMR. Just didn't know it was this weighted. I thought KDA would have been weighted more.
> 
> SS pretty decent for HD. Max Q and just spam it.


spectre and zeus all day. I think my record is spectre with 46k and zeus i regularly hit 30k without spamming ult


----------



## evilferret

Damn you! My Spect is only around 35k HD but than again everything can be justified if you're offlane.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I love those games.... it is always fun, even more fun when you are losing... but I was drunk one time and raged back - never drunk DOTO for me again...


But you need to practice drunk Doto!

I tell the wife Doto is preparing me for kids.









One day I will gain the patience of Zhou.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Damn you! My Spect is only around 35k HD but than again everything can be justified if you're offlane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you need to practice drunk Doto!
> 
> I tell the wife Doto is preparing me for kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I will gain the patience of Zhou.


Hope you ready to play this week-end, pc is all good to go!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> For some stupid reason valve lowered the threshold for ranked games to 40 games instead of lvl 13


Probably because it takes forever to reach lvl 13 if you only have time for a few matches a week, This great news for someone like me.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> For some stupid reason valve lowered the threshold for ranked games to 40 games instead of lvl 13, which has drastically increased the # of TBD players and boosted mmr's in the MM pool.
> They finally released a fix yesterday because people were playing zeus for 10 games, and spamming their ult nonstop to increase kda and hero damage and calibrating at 4.8-5.2k mmr with sub50% winrates.
> Go valve!
> 
> So just keep that in mind this week when you're matchmaking.
> 
> If only they just took avg scores based on heroes instead of just avg kda/HD...really hurts supports in particular.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Probably because it takes forever to reach lvl 13 if you only have time for a few matches a week, This great news for someone like me.


It was a bug it was fixed in today's patch


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> It was a bug it was fixed in today's patch


Noooooo!







Whelp, back to the pit i go


----------



## connectwise




----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Probably because it takes forever to reach lvl 13 if you only have time for a few matches a week, This great news for someone like me.


Think I gained 1.5-2 levels the last 30 days or so


----------



## Toxsick

Not sure whats been going on in these games.. 100m long


----------



## redalert

WCA what a joke such an awful tournament so far with all the problems. This current game lol some of the highlights so far from it

Loda donating 30 sentry wards to Misery because he's so rich
Stealth Assassin Legion Commander with 276 bonus damage
Both teams with multiple couriers to have more than 6 items per hero
Roshan hitting like a truck
Trapping creeps to ward and TP to
8 slotted Naga
Envy sitting on 15k gold with nothing to buy
FATA sitting on 17k gold with nothing to buy
7/10 players level 25
Three players with over 1000 CS
100 minutes
Denying Aegis because nobody in C9 have inventory space
Radiant creeps getting some free building hits in during 10 man disconnect


----------



## pLuhhmm

dat 1:30 hour game that gets ddosed to death

ROFL


----------



## redalert

Game got cancelled Alliance and C9 agreed to a BO1 winner to Grand Finals. Good luck getting any western teams to a LAN in China any time soon after this mess.


----------



## connectwise

LOL


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL


Happens when you play less popular game modes as a 5 stack. Seems to happen more often on smaller servers.

The weaker players only lost 5 MMR so system is working. MMR knew they were going to get stomped.

I've run into a lot of weird +/- MMR depending on stacks so its not uncommon.


----------



## connectwise

Attacker going ham on necrophos. They've been losing as his team been feeding but this dood's just insane. It's now 45 min in and the score's 68 68










71-74 49 min game, he finished with 48 kills.


----------



## evilferret

Got to play with Sol this weekend.

Guess I like mentoring more than playing (plus at low MMR I can go yolo).

Game where me and Desti went a bit yolo.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/943321913

Soon I'll have Sol face off Ramz for my amusement.


----------



## WALSRU

Playing with Sam is fun. We're just a good team obviously:

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/942760356


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Playing with Sam is fun. We're just a good team obviously:
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/942760356


Sam too pro. He's the king of new meta.









He's a bit too obsessed with BS/Huskar right now.









Somebody has to play the combo with him. Rage Huskar, rage enemy into Huskar ult.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/945182113

The power of No-push game -_-. Horrible teamplay , only mirana did its job properly. Bad initiatons from both Kunka and Centaur.


----------



## mylilpony

livin the dream


----------



## WALSRU

Rofl, refreshing a 4 second cd spell


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Rofl, refreshing a 4 second cd spell


Waiting for him to get Refresher on PL or PA.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Waiting for him to get Refresher on PL or PA.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


Those daggers.... so much dagger throwing


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


was that in our game together?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Got to play with Sol this weekend.
> 
> Guess I like mentoring more than playing (plus at low MMR I can go yolo).
> 
> Game where me and Desti went a bit yolo.
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/943321913
> 
> Soon I'll have Sol face off Ramz for my amusement.


Ef teach me how to git gud!

hahaha

I think everyone went yolo on that game.

PS: What did you say about TB? I dunt remember yo


----------



## Toxsick

Phantom Assasin had Abyssal Blade and helm of the dominator 17m in.
our radiance comes online for spectre plus she fed over boyond godlike streak not that its a big deal anymore after the patch but hey it turned out the 17.7 PA still lost the game lmao. since shadowfiend ragequit after we teamwiped them dem throwz

prooooofff

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/946799913


----------



## connectwise

Remember this?




It's happening agian!










LOL at KOTLguy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Those daggers.... so much dagger throwing


Na man, double abyssal control. so smart...

SO SMART...
so smart

Stop drink....


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> was that in our game together?


yeah offlane PA ftw


----------



## scooter.jay

How many times can i wipe enemy team and say push and no one follow it would seem that in 54mins a lot but they never listen man i hate low lvl doto lol

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/946920461


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> How many times can i wipe enemy team and say push and no one follow it would seem that in 54mins a lot but they never listen man i hate low lvl doto lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/946920461


This happens a lot!
Usually tho the wrong thing, that i do, is try to end the game myself when team mates are taking rosh or some s*th. I would like to quote n0tail/BigDaddy, ahem, if the game goes ******ed, you go with it, not against it

Btw im Jokis in game


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> How many times can i wipe enemy team and say push and no one follow it would seem that in 54mins a lot but they never listen man i hate low lvl doto lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/946920461


So much Butterflies. So much MKBs.









But low level Doto best Doto!


----------



## Valor958

So, been having fun on PA for my challenge hero. Figured I'd try something new and BOY was it fun lol.
Normal start... then I get Mask of Madness, then Skadi, then Skull basher... run away? NOPE lol. I supposed i could get basher then skadi, but people tend to get scared when they see skadi. lots of running. lol Worked wonderfully!


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/948631240

How to ALMOST throw a game. The comebacks are real. Almost lost when i and omni died.


----------



## connectwise

ESL has started! Get hyped.
Navi vs VG 1-1, FNG as tree blocked iceiceice tiny in the trees while invis and got right clicked down. LOL's where had by all.


----------



## Toxsick

ROFL

http://gfycat.com/PeskyWhimsicalAlbatross

HAHAHA


----------



## connectwise

Damn, what a handsome nerd, so jelly.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ESL has started! Get hyped.
> Navi vs VG 1-1, FNG as tree blocked iceiceice tiny in the trees while invis and got right clicked down. LOL's where had by all.


Anybody have link to vods so I can watch when I get home?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Damn, what a handsome nerd, so jelly.


nerd?
dota player u men


----------



## redalert

No Dota TV


----------



## redalert

Wow at the Game 1 EG vs [A]


----------



## Toxsick

damn what a game!!!


----------



## connectwise

I missed the first game when I was out. I'm catching the second game atm. It's like, what is this life? This is just crazy....


----------



## redalert

This series so far wow


----------



## connectwise

http://www.twitch.tv/esltv_dota/c/5266892

That's just game two... 1hour and a half.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Just finished a game as ES and right at the start they asked me to be a carry









Didn't think I did so bad all things considered.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/951377692


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Just finished a game as ES and right at the start they asked me to be a carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think I did so bad all things considered.
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/951377692


I got forced into a support ES role once when my whole team were being idiots. We actually ended up winning. lol

Placing wards was never safer!


----------



## scooter.jay

Fun naga game sniper quit 10mins in lol. We did not need him lol

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/951811297


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Fun naga game sniper quit 10mins in lol. We did not need him lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/951811297


That stout shield after 1Hour+ is what won you the game


----------



## ku4eto

Holy crap this Alliance vs EG games were really intense. Even if they lost, at least the games were magnificent.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Holy crap this Alliance vs EG games were really intense. Even if they lost, at least the games were magnificent.


Is the the replays available in game yet?

Games had a lot of action but both teams felt off.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2iv07f/burnings_new_team_with_rotk_and_lanm_source_mali/

Team Retired!


----------



## redalert

No replays from yesterdays game yet


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> No replays from yesterdays game yet


Want to watch it in player's perspective.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Want to watch it in player's perspective.


I hope the replays will be added by the weekend.

As for now it's kind of a waste of a ticket. haha


----------



## redalert

Game 3 EG vs VG incoming


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Fun naga game sniper quit 10mins in lol. We did not need him lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/951811297


You playing naga now?

Clearly it's time for me to get back into dota...


----------



## Toxsick

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



VG well done


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> VG well done


One of the best played Grand Finals by both teams. No epic games in the series just well played Dota. The only downside it was only a BO3.


----------



## connectwise

Why is esl one over already, it's only friday.


----------



## Valor958

You know whats unstoppable? A centaur warrunner with 3 hearts of terrasque, tranquil boots, and a blade mail








5500 life. ~220 str... LOL

FUN TIMES!

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/953015745


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

I just wanted to find out some extra info here ... Seems as I have never played Voker but would love to practice him ...

what would be the better invoker kill chain ?

Euls + SS, Meteor, D.Blast ... ... or ... ... Tornado into Meteor, D.Blast ... ... obviously the 1 has the extra damage from SS ... but for someone learning ... which is better

also, do you focus more on Exort + Quas with 1 lvl Wex or do you focus on Ex + Wex and only have 1 lvl Quas

Regards


----------



## scooter.jay

Getting better with brew lol

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/954096945


----------



## mylilpony

so happy for the omniknight love. but they need a better way for him to get that assist gold b/c his kda is awful and it's hard to get much if your team isn't coordinated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> You know whats unstoppable? A centaur warrunner with 3 hearts of terrasque, tranquil boots, and a blade mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5500 life. ~220 str... LOL
> 
> FUN TIMES!
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/953015745


i had a game a month or two ago where the other team had a 5k hp centaur and a 5k hp pudge but we won. centaur with blademail mjolnir heart shivas blink BoTs is pretty cool if you're going late and need to clear waves. and then sell the blademail for either another heart or SnY or halberd or BKB depending on the matchups.

Or if you're me, refresher orb lol.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> so happy for the omniknight love. but they need a better way for him to get that assist gold b/c his kda is awful and it's hard to get much if your team isn't coordinated
> 
> i had a game a month or two ago where the other team had a 5k hp centaur and a 5k hp pudge but we won. centaur with blademail mjolnir heart shivas blink BoTs is pretty cool if you're going late and need to clear waves. and then sell the blademail for either another heart or SnY or halberd or BKB depending on the matchups.
> 
> Or if you're me, refresher orb lol.


It was fun with their PL though. He's pop all his images on me, and I'd sit there and watch them melt themselves lol. Slark was my only real challenge, but he just started running lol.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> You know whats unstoppable? A centaur warrunner with 3 hearts of terrasque, tranquil boots, and a blade mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5500 life. ~220 str... LOL
> 
> FUN TIMES!
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/953015745


Dood! You forgot Eblade!

Dagon if need, you can just one shot people with that much strength and eblade.


----------



## istudy92

so how about peru..and chili having thier own server..


----------



## ku4eto

They are going to be empty lol....


----------



## Valor958

Yeah, Peru/Chili servers are a nice idea, but they aren't being used yet in my experience :\ You tell them they have the servers now (since no one reads the update notes) and you get "make me" and other childish responses for being stupid. WHY would you choose to play with people who don't speak your language in a TEAM game???


----------



## mylilpony

Man I wish these zeus exploiters were restricted to ranked until they hit lvl 13 again because they always end up on my team


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Man I wish these zeus exploiters were restricted to ranked until they hit lvl 13 again because they always end up on my team


Exploit Zeus? NO, I don't believe it! lol. People always try and take the easy way out. Hence a lot of low-lvl games consisting of drow, sniper, wk, zeus, and wd on one side. Low-lvl as in limited, but it's not much better in all pick games... riki, sniper all the time lol


----------



## evilferret

Tried playing on PR servers this morning.

Servers were daed.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I don't know if you guys have seen this but I thought it was pretty cool ...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I don't know if you guys have seen this but I thought it was pretty cool ...


shows an error for me and wont play, what is it?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Exploit Zeus? NO, I don't believe it! lol. People always try and take the easy way out. Hence a lot of low-lvl games consisting of drow, sniper, wk, zeus, and wd on one side. Low-lvl as in limited, but it's not much better in all pick games... riki, sniper all the time lol


when valve lowered limit for ranked games to 40 a bunch of people just played zeus spammed ult to get 5k mmr. and now they are plenty and plenty awful
lol . i have yet to see one on the other team, 5 on mine so far tho


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> shows an error for me and wont play, what is it?


bleh, must have copied the link badly ... try this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2G7mq7LldE&index=15&list=WL


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> when valve lowered limit for ranked games to 40 a bunch of people just played zeus spammed ult to get 5k mmr. and now they are plenty and plenty awful
> lol . i have yet to see one on the other team, 5 on mine so far tho


From what I read, the cali games uses hero dmg as calc? So if that's the case it really screws the supports over, and hence making Zeus such a good mmr cali hero. IMBA!

I wish Naga was a better pub hero. It's hard to make it work.

!Attacker Kunkka has been trying something difference, from BF first item he's gone maelstrom into mjolnir.


----------



## connectwise




----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Getting better with brew lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/954096945


You should try aghs, double clap into boulder op


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Getting better with brew lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/954096945


1v1 me BRAH!!

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/935977951


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> 1v1 me BRAH!!
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/935977951


LOL









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/958315482


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> From what I read, the cali games uses hero dmg as calc? So if that's the case it really screws the supports over, and hence making Zeus such a good mmr cali hero. IMBA!
> 
> I wish Naga was a better pub hero. It's hard to make it work.
> 
> !Attacker Kunkka has been trying something difference, from BF first item he's gone maelstrom into mjolnir.


yeh i pllayed support and went 2-8 during calibration it was...not good.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/958315482


Very nice. As little as I play, I think I'll run out of recent matches first.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/940817098

^That one was hilarious, 5 stack with 2 friends that main Smite/LoL and hate dota. The tryharding was real.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> yeh i pllayed support and went 2-8 during calibration it was...not good.


You still have a higher MMR than a lot of us.









Heck Sun tells me to play Lich to hit 5k.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Think I Just played against the noobest most OP team ever ...

Terrorblade (he randomed) then everyone else picked the following: PL, Riki, Legion and Bounty ... ...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Think I Just played against the noobest most OP team ever ...
> 
> Terrorblade (he randomed) then everyone else picked the following: PL, Riki, Legion and Bounty ... ...


Did you win?

5 core new meta.









New meta, only playing heroes who need XP and abusing the come back mechanics. XP from comeback mechanics hasn't been nerfed hard yet (only 25% compared to the gold nerf).


----------



## Peter Nixeus

To prove @Mylilpony theories - I will now start calibrating MMR with ZEUS!


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> yeh i pllayed support and went 2-8 during calibration it was...not good.


I went 8 2 during calibration playing support


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> To prove @Mylilpony theories - I will now start calibrating MMR with ZEUS!


I think it got fixed,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> I went 8 2 during calibration playing support


So that's what I did wrong. I was supposed to win.


----------



## KellyKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> yeh i pllayed support and went 2-8 during calibration it was...not good.


So did I ended up at 4,7k=(


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think it got fixed,
> So that's what I did wrong. I was supposed to win.


Damn! So I wasted so many hours playing Zeus... oh well, back to Lich and TA...


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Did you win?
> 
> 5 core new meta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New meta, only playing heroes who need XP and abusing the come back mechanics. XP from comeback mechanics hasn't been nerfed hard yet (only 25% compared to the gold nerf).


Nope. Our drow lost mid horribly against TB and then I was ganked constantly by 4 as Luna.

The game ran 57min eventually we just couldn't keep up with the TB + PL illusions and the riki smoke


----------



## mylilpony

I dropped 175 points this weekend lol good stuff highly recommended









I lost a game where we were up 60-35 and had a 30k XP advantage lol. My mid windranger refused to get a disable and spent his last gold on a satanic. and then didn't have enough for buyback.

So many bad carries this weekend. Quite a few single digit kills double digit deaths carries. REally makes it hard.


----------



## 13321G4

Does anyone else feel like PL has been incredibly dumbed down?

Old PL you were forced to have good micro, making sure that every illusion counts. Now you can't even send them from one camp to the next, they time out so quickly.

Sure his 1 second phase shift is amazing, but even that doesn't require any amount of skill...

I like old pl more, made me feel like I was actually trying, now just right click and speed right up to them...


----------



## Toxsick

Played against Jotm from virtus pro, that got camped middle by a dazzle the entire game lmao
giff me solo ranked mm back ok velve? whole team turned into tryhardmode whenever there is a pro player in the team.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like PL has been incredibly dumbed down?
> 
> Old PL you were forced to have good micro, making sure that every illusion counts. Now you can't even send them from one camp to the next, they time out so quickly.
> 
> Sure his 1 second phase shift is amazing, but even that doesn't require any amount of skill...
> 
> I like old pl more, made me feel like I was actually trying, now just right click and speed right up to them...


I'm loving the PL rework.

I wouldn't call old PL farming micro intensive. IMO abusing Rush reminds me of playing Zerg.

Hey, it's a crappy blink + phase shift.








You can dodge a ton of stuff with his Doppel now. Also helps with juking and positioning.

Try playing him mid.I feel his window got moved up. He's no longer the late game carry.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

6.82c incoming:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2jby44/dota_682c/


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> 6.82c incoming:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2jby44/dota_682c/


Is this a Warlock buff I see?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Is this a Warlock buff I see?


It does look like a buff to me as well. haha

I almost missed it in that river of nerferinos.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> 6.82c incoming:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2jby44/dota_682c/


Wow seriously it looks like IF had a pub match against Skywrath, DP, PL, BS and TB and got stomped


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Wow seriously it looks like IF had a pub match against Skywrath, DP, PL, BS and TB and got stomped


Most C patches were nerf heavy.

Was not expecting an Omni nerf.

IF usually doesn't balance around pubs...


----------



## mylilpony

Well I lost most of my games against TB DP and Omni this patch so I won't miss it. (On my team I have like a 80% loss rate this patch with death prophets, they all seem to like going bottle straight into bloodstone lol). Two games this weekend I had one go for bloodstone before euls against skywrath and another bloodstone when we had a timbersaw who got it in 15 minutes (the DP never completed the item and died 15 times)


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Most C patches were nerf heavy.
> 
> Was not expecting an Omni nerf.
> 
> IF usually doesn't balance around pubs...


Stop messing with my Imaginary world!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Nothing better after a long hard day than sitting down and trolling hard with Huskar using Shadow Blade, Orchid, Aghs and Satanic ... ... lmao


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Most C patches were nerf heavy.
> 
> Was not expecting an Omni nerf.
> 
> IF usually doesn't balance around pubs...


Mang the TB nerfs, they hurt.
Mostly the illusion nerf, the %damage taken increase is huge!

At least he got a Sunder cast range increase I guess. Even though it no longer interrupts.


----------



## redalert

Icefrog must of watched Team Secret vs SNA yesteday Kuroky raped a fat Naga with TB. Never seen a Naga run away like she was CM. Im waiting for LD to start getting to top pick/ban. The last couple of LD picks I saw in pro games went midas MoM mjolinir AC Abysall and was crushing raxes in 3 seconds. The 2nd game had a Ogre with LD and bloodlust with LD is so good.


----------



## evilferret

TB got added recently to CM. Everybody should have expected nerfs.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> TB got added recently to CM. Everybody should have expected nerfs.


I did not expect that much though.

Will have to try it out before crying all my tears on reddit. hahaha

TB safelane yo! I know you like it.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I did not expect that much though.
> 
> Will have to try it out before crying all my tears on reddit. hahaha
> 
> TB safelane yo! I know you like it.


Did you get to play the real Imba Spirit?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Did you get to play the real Imba Spirit?


Soon™


----------



## Atham

Zeus is amazing. I love that hero so far.


----------



## DemiseGR

i concur with Zeus , he has a very high game impact. Rush aghs and his ulti is amazing in teamfights.


----------



## mylilpony

Zeus is really fun offlane. Especially when they have a spell spamming support like a skywrath that tries to zone you out. You just sit back and kill their clarities, get a fast bottle, and just collect the runes to harass (though thatll require some coordination with your team). Youd probably want fast boots too so i find it better with a dual lane or a roamer. I went from an 80% to 70% winrate this week though (turns out you need a carry that won't feed all game and/or a mid that doesn't get destroyed 1v1)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Zeus is really fun offlane. Especially when they have a spell spamming support like a skywrath that tries to zone you out. You just sit back and kill their clarities, get a fast bottle, and just collect the runes to harass (though thatll require some coordination with your team). Youd probably want fast boots too so i find it better with a dual lane or a roamer. I went from an 80% to 70% winrate this week though (turns out you need a carry that won't feed all game and/or a mid that doesn't get destroyed 1v1)


Can't wait for the next pony meta.









Sometime this week I have to try out offlane Eul's Gyro.



So did Burning technically 1 kick 4 again?


----------



## redalert

Who knew EF is actually Fata


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew EF is actually Fata


Ef confirmed as Fata!? +rep for you.

He efata now.


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Ef confirmed as Fata!? +rep for you.
> 
> He efata now.


ef, dont forget we used to play together


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Ef confirmed as Fata!? +rep for you.
> 
> He efata now.


Don't forget Sun supported you and I tactical fed for you!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Don't forget Sun supported you and I tactical fed for you!


Tactical feeding is legit now.
"We abusing comeback mechanics, no worries"

hahaha


----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew EF is actually Fata


The cat is too stronk.

Just won a game as offlane roaming support Luna with Rage. This meta!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

First time playing Storm Spirit in I don't even know how long and this was the result ...



Granted there were a few kill steals ... but I mean ... That's what storm is so good at ...


----------



## HarrisLam

dayum that old man team photo.....almost legit enough to be a chinese triad movie poster!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> yeh i pllayed support and went 2-8 during calibration it was...not good.


I played chaos knight for at least 8 games and went 8-2 during calibration.

Was the outcome any better than yours? Nope.


----------



## redalert

I hope they ban all these players for match fixing. Mineski, Msi now Arrow all caught "322ing" Why any team has Solo on its team still amazes me.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I hope they ban all these players for match fixing. Mineski, Msi now Arrow all caught "322ing" Why any team has Solo on its team still amazes me.


322ing ? ... Did I miss something ?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> 322ing ? ... Did I miss something ?


They are throwing games and betting against themselves

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2jlxb2/arrow_gaming_disqualified_from_summit_2_sea/
http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2jlvt5/ph_match_fixing_scandal_turns_from_bad_to_worse/
http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/news/28821-update-matchfixing-scandal-two-remaining-players-admit-involvement-as-well


----------



## mylilpony

lol where is the gamergate outrage over this


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Been playing League of Legends for the past week (due to sponsoring the OC Fair' LOL Grand Finals Viewing Party). Just my opnion, Wukong (monkeyking) is eerily similar to the new Phantom Lancer (minus the cancer).


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> lol where is the gamergate outrage over this


Sounds like the people involved going to hit harsher than Solo. People have their pitchforks ready.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Been playing League of Legends for the past week (due to sponsoring the OC Fair' LOL Grand Finals Viewing Party). Just my opnion, Wukong (monkeyking) is eerily similar to the new Phantom Lancer (minus the cancer).


Will not accept. Icefraud owes us a hero!


----------



## connectwise

It's hard to say who was worse in this case, DDZ, Lance, or the AG management.


----------



## redalert

Lose your rares boys http://dota2lounge.com/predict?m=4550


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Lose your rares boys http://dota2lounge.com/predict?m=4550


Who did you bet on Red?

Haven't seen too many bets worth taking recently. I miss my longshots.









http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2jtxrr/skillbased_differences_in_team_movement_pattern/

Found this interesting. I know I don't rotate as much as I should.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Who did you bet on Red?
> 
> Haven't seen too many bets worth taking recently. I miss my longshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2jtxrr/skillbased_differences_in_team_movement_pattern/
> 
> Found this interesting. I know I don't rotate as much as I should.


no one think comes down to EG vs Secret. C9 would be my third team and Navi would be my long shot

http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/events/230-starladder-season-10-dota


----------



## evilferret

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2jz5to/korean_dota_doing_event_next_hero_prediction/

Below are the possible new heroes
Oracle
Winter Wyvern
Pitlord
Monkey King (Sun Wukong)

o.0

Monkey King (Sun Wukong)??? o.0


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2jz5to/korean_dota_doing_event_next_hero_prediction/
> 
> Below are the possible new heroes
> Oracle
> Winter Wyvern
> Pitlord
> Monkey King (Sun Wukong)
> 
> o.0
> 
> Monkey King (Sun Wukong)??? o.0


Yes. there was a hidden quest in patch 6,79 with monkey king,
thought you knew that.


----------



## HarrisLam

and all this time I thought phantom lancer was the monkeyking

let's be real here, he looked like him, from War3 dota 1, and even now in dota 2.


----------



## connectwise

O shizz i didn't even make that connection. In the book sun can make duplicates as well. Mind blown.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> and all this time I thought phantom lancer was the monkeyking
> 
> let's be real here, he looked like him, from War3 dota 1, and even now in dota 2.


I thought PL looked like the dude from Final Fantasy.









Dota 1 6.79 Monkey King was the secret boss (Tox still remembers me getting hyped during the time). Nothing happened and now Nexon mentions it...

Realistically we'll end up with Oracle or Pitlord next week since they're semi in game currently but one can hope for new hero.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I thought PL looked like the dude from Final Fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dota 1 6.79 Monkey King was the secret boss (Tox still remembers me getting hyped during the time). Nothing happened and now Nexon mentions it...
> 
> Realistically we'll end up with Oracle or Pitlord next week since they're semi in game currently but one can hope for new hero.


our monkey king will be so good... i hope he will hover on a cloud too like in Heroes of newerths version,,,,

hopefully pitlord and oracle..

Sun Wukong wont be for now though, needs to be released on DotA first.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

So i just played a game with Lesh ... While not the greatest ... this is how it finished:

11/8/18 and with me having like 22000 gold due to me being 6 slotted and not being sure what to buy

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/977055224


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So i just played a game with Lesh ... While not the greatest ... this is how it finished:
> 
> 11/8/18 and with me having like 22000 gold due to me being 6 slotted and not being sure what to buy
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/977055224


Hex, BKB or Linkens would have been good choices


----------



## 13321G4

Scoot, Andrew, and I had a few smooth games yesterday:

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/977233163

Roaming Sven Abaddon combo pretty successful, they got their first kill when we pushed T3 and got cocky.

We then got paired up with the same teammates and I guess it went pretty good.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/977257045

Easy MMR.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So i just played a game with Lesh ... While not the greatest ... this is how it finished:
> 
> 11/8/18 and with me having like 22000 gold due to me being 6 slotted and not being sure what to buy
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/977055224


sell pipe and lothars for guinsoo and eblade =D

and if you have 7th slot, buy a necro3 to keep on courier


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> sell pipe and lothars for guinsoo and eblade =D
> 
> and if you have 7th slot, buy a necro3 to keep on courier


I was using Lothars to split push/push as they were really bad at buying dust ... I would TP top push 3 or 4 creep waves then Lothars out and go bot ....

Necro would have been helpful actually ... never thought of that

What is guinsoo ??


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> What is guinsoo ??


Dude...








Ship stick , hex , pig stick , choose one.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Dude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship stick , hex , pig stick , choose one.


LOL .. never heard it called that before ... I know it as Sheep stick or hex


----------



## evilferret

Where's the Atos?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> sell pipe and lothars for guinsoo and eblade =D
> 
> and if you have 7th slot, buy a necro3 to keep on courier


Where's the Refresher?









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/977389821

Is Radiance still worth rushing on PL? I went Diff/PMS/Aquilla/Treads into Radiance/Heart when game stalled out.

Still not sure if I should have continued farming instead of helping midgame.

Definitely should have skipped QB. Didn't get to jungle enough to justify it.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> LOL .. never heard it called that before ... I know it as Sheep stick or hex


The full name is actually Guinsoo's Scythe of Vyse , as it is from Warcraft : DotA , where Guinsoo is one of the creators.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> The full name is actually Guinsoo's Scythe of Vyse , as it is from Warcraft : DotA , where Guinsoo is one of the creators.


EM joined Dota recently (relatively).

Dota 2 has no reference to Guinsoo. Not sure if Beta referenced Guinsoo.

Totally forgot about Sven's Aghs upgrade. Time to do roaming Sven Aghs rush.


----------



## redalert

http://www.welovefine.com/8782-gave-plush.html#.VEmsfPnF-ao


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> EM joined Dota recently (relatively).
> 
> Dota 2 has no reference to Guinsoo. Not sure if Beta referenced Guinsoo.
> 
> Totally forgot about Sven's Aghs upgrade. Time to do roaming Sven Aghs rush.


Sven can now become the new roaming support veno that offers a right click AOE instead of magic AOE. All he lacks is a spammable spell.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Sven can now become the new roaming support veno that offers a right click AOE instead of magic AOE. All he lacks is a spammable spell.


Mass spam Warcry?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Sven can now become the new roaming support veno that offers a right click AOE instead of magic AOE. All he lacks is a spammable spell.


Yeah dood now that DP isn't banned out as much warcry's like the best spell. But.. you no dis.


----------



## HarrisLam

i kinda felt like constant cast of buff effect for half duration of the cooldown can't really be called "spamming"...it's also the kind of spell that you'd like to hold on to, like weaver's invis (never know how to spell the name), so a constant spam of warcry is not an ideal move

It would be perfect if only his stun deals less damage and has a shorter cooldown. Removing cleave for another offensive spell would be the biggest step towards the support route but that would be too much to ask for. Given how unsuccessful / unpopular sven has been in the pro scene as carry (even worse when without wisp) however, the ideal isn't fully irrelevant.


----------



## Toxsick

Ohgod... what has eg done to mason.



Me eyes.. its burning!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i kinda felt like constant cast of buff effect for half duration of the cooldown can't really be called "spamming"...it's also the kind of spell that you'd like to hold on to, like weaver's invis (never know how to spell the name), so a constant spam of warcry is not an ideal move
> 
> It would be perfect if only his stun deals less damage and has a shorter cooldown. Removing cleave for another offensive spell would be the biggest step towards the support route but that would be too much to ask for. Given how unsuccessful / unpopular sven has been in the pro scene as carry (even worse when without wisp) however, the ideal isn't fully irrelevant.


But without spamming Warcry, you won't be all zoom zoom.









If Weaver could support Shukuchi spam, I would do it.

Sven used to be a top tier non-core pick. I don't see why he can't return


----------



## redalert

Compared to 6,81 Sven has been picked a fair amount so far in 6.82 mostly without a Wisp. 6.81 44 times 6.82 37 times only 9 times paired with Wisp. If they want to make a better support Sven reduce Stormhammer damage slightly and to rescale the mana cost 140 at all levels now, changing it too 110,120,130,140 would be a huge buff to Sven support.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Can't believe the year went by so fast...

I remember it was about one year ago that I met ef, Ramz, candy, scooterjay, and everyone else here when we were farming drops from Diretide...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Can't believe the year went by so fast...
> 
> I remember it was about one year ago that I met ef, Ramz, candy, scooterjay, and everyone else here when we were farming drops from Diretide...


Unfortunately no diretido this year!







((

See you ingame.


----------



## EPiiKK

Just played my first proper invoker game, fun hero i have to say!
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/982942293
I think i got decent farm, but i still messed up some abilities in late game. Like i didnt remember to use icewall or alacrity at all


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/983351180

This game totally made me stop playing for today. 1 game that is. That Magnus pick as last pick , he wants to go mid, but is stopped by invoker already being there. So he goes up and totally messes my farm on purpose. Lost the game because of him and the 0 ganks form our invoker. Had chance if i silencer didnt had on 12 min Scepter and Spectre having radiance on 10th min.


----------



## HarrisLam

anyone still play solo ranked?

the new planning phase was really nice system that valve put in, it really helps the team communicate on how they are going to lane and set up any game plans

EXCEPT NOBODY ACTUALLY DOES IT!!!

Seriously, the phase has been giving me more frustration than planning. Every game I yell like an idiot asking whos gonna carry, whos gonna mid, do we have supports, its so rare that anyone says anything, and when we have a few who are willing to plan it up together, we get messed up by the remaining 1-2 who didn't talk. You also get trash-talked when you ask nicely to have a certain role and go for it because "I mid, didn't you see i had my icon in mid?? You effing blind??"


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> anyone still play solo ranked?
> 
> the new planning phase was really nice system that valve put in, it really helps the team communicate on how they are going to lane and set up any game plans
> 
> EXCEPT NOBODY ACTUALLY DOES IT!!!
> 
> Seriously, the phase has been giving me more frustration than planning. Every game I yell like an idiot asking whos gonna carry, whos gonna mid, do we have supports, its so rare that anyone says anything, and when we have a few who are willing to plan it up together, we get messed up by the remaining 1-2 who didn't talk. You also get trash-talked when you ask nicely to have a certain role and go for it because "I mid, didn't you see i had my icon in mid?? You effing blind??"


i almost 100% of the time play solo. This scenario repeats quite often ( aka 50% of the time ).


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> i almost 100% of the time play solo. This scenario repeats quite often ( aka 50% of the time ).


I get normal roles about 75-80% of my games. That being said most of the hero picks end up being stupid. For example, yesterday the other team picked death prophet pugna jakiro furion juggernaut and i asked for counterpick and my last two picks were crystal maiden and spectre. Spectre got his radiance right as we lost our first set of rax. And we were up 25 kills on them at one point, we just didn't have anything to stop the push.

And my mirana went eblade, for some stupid reason


----------



## Toxsick

AP one of the fastest picking modes thats why we picked it all, now it takes almost longer than CM.
valve needs to reduce picking time for each player , chees.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/985297884

AAand again , WR ( me ) carry , outcarrying Spectre and LC fromm my team with large margin. However we were losing because of the Omni + DAzzle + PA teamplay and our total lack of teamplay , where our safe lane of Spectre + Ogre got killed 3 times by clock - 6/1 at 10th minute.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/985297884
> 
> AAand again , WR ( me ) carry , outcarrying Spectre and LC fromm my team with large margin. However we were losing because of the Omni + DAzzle + PA teamplay and our total lack of teamplay , where our safe lane of Spectre + Ogre got killed 3 times by clock - 6/1 at 10th minute.


that spectre build though,l ol


----------



## connectwise

Dat 100 mana cost on HH made me feel so mad.


----------



## Toxsick

Not sure why Puppey didnt ban lycan out. honestly....


----------



## Hl86

yeah i didnt get it either


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Not sure why Puppey didnt ban lycan out. honestly....


watch the TI3 GF again and ask why wasnt Wisp banned just stubborn. I would let a Razor through before a Lycan anyday.


----------



## Toxsick

i dont even know what to say here,,
how the heck did eg still won this with a disadvantage...
OHWELL.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Lycan like 3 games? Really...









I was rooting for Secret, but why you no ban lycan when you cant handle him!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Lycan like 3 games? Really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was rooting for Secret, but why you no ban lycan when you cant handle him!


Puppey drafting the finals


----------



## wooshna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> i almost 100% of the time play solo. This scenario repeats quite often ( aka 50% of the time ).


Lol i play solo all the time i have yet to play with anyone on ocn and i normally just play support since everyone is a carry


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooshna*
> 
> Lol i play solo all the time i have yet to play with anyone on ocn and i normally just play support since everyone is a carry


Plenty of OCN folks to play with if you look for them. My problem playing with OCN folks, or anyone for that matter, is timing. You get on, ready to rock... everyone is mid game. SO, do you solo or wait 15-30min to play with friends? That is the main reason I solo, pure convenience, but I have a nice few groups I usually play with when I can. Most I'll generally wait is 10min unless I've nothing better to do. In that case, I watch their game so I can live vicariously through them lol.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i dont even know what to say here,,
> how the heck did eg still won this with a disadvantage...
> OHWELL.


I was worried when EG had a disadvantage in game 3 (1-1) just before I went to bed, I guess my 71% rares are secured LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Plenty of OCN folks to play with if you look for them. My problem playing with OCN folks, or anyone for that matter, is timing. You get on, ready to rock... everyone is mid game. SO, do you solo or wait 15-30min to play with friends? That is the main reason I solo, pure convenience, but I have a nice few groups I usually play with when I can. Most I'll generally wait is 10min unless I've nothing better to do. In that case, I watch their game so I can live vicariously through them lol.


maybe its just me getting older, i am not very eager to play. If i find my friends mid game, my choice would be to alt-tab. i have too much fun outside of the game


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I was worried when EG had a disadvantage in game 3 (1-1) just before I went to bed, I guess my 71% rares are secured LOL
> maybe its just me getting older, i am not very eager to play. If i find my friends mid game, my choice would be to alt-tab. i have too much fun outside of the game


Puppey switching to qwer before finals lost them the game


----------



## waytoosexy

Puppey's arrogance lost them the game. They clearly had lots of trouble countering Lycan even in the last match. Both Timber and KotL were bad picks. It was like TI4 all over when he just wouldn't ban Doom and that was the first pick for EE in all 3 games.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Puppey switching to qwer before finals lost them the game


Ah Dabbas the twitch troll
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waytoosexy*
> 
> Puppey's arrogance lost them the game. They clearly had lots of trouble countering Lycan even in the last match. Both Timber and KotL were bad picks. It was like TI4 all over when he just wouldn't ban Doom and that was the first pick for EE in all 3 games.


If your gonna let Lycan through dont let him free farm like they did. Secret could of drafted Lycan themselves since they had 1st pick. Not banning Nyx in the last game was a big mistake. I didnt like the KoTL pick either. I was talking to Ramz before Secrets last pick and I suggested either going Naga, Rubick or Silencer as a support. I think there were alot better options than KotL in the last game.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Ah Dabbas the twitch troll
> If your gonna let Lycan through dont let him free farm like they did. Secret could of drafted Lycan themselves since they had 1st pick. Not banning Nyx in the last game was a big mistake. I didnt like the KoTL pick either. I was talking to Ramz before Secrets last pick and I suggested either going Naga, Rubick or Silencer as a support. I think there were alot better options than KotL in the last game.


Based twitch troll,


----------



## ku4eto

Lycan is so OP with this MS...


----------



## redalert

If anyone remembers the Captain Draft Tourney it starts again this Friday It was one of the best tourneys to watch. There was a change today that will make it alot more interesting. All heroes are now available in CD even if they are not in CM mode. Seeing heroes like techies, Phoenix, Earth Spirit, PL, BS and Brood in a pro game will make it pretty exciting .


----------



## Atham

To hell with this game. 10 loss streak. I am really getting mad. Silly teammates, bad communication. Anyway to deal with this?

EDIT: I even lost with my go to hero Axe.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> To hell with this game. 10 loss streak. I am really getting mad. Silly teammates, bad communication. Anyway to deal with this?
> 
> EDIT: I even lost with my go to hero Axe.


Take a break than stack with some friends.

Sounds like you're on tilt.


----------



## DarkLiberator

Yeah if I'm on a losing streak I usually take a break and come back after a day or find a few buds to stack with, then I'm somehow kicking ass.


----------



## Toxsick

come on valve... where is my pitlord and oracle.
END OF OKTOBER IS NEAR.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Lycan is so OP with this MS...


I felt like it was a reasonable change though.....maybe not 650, make it around 600 to 620. I mean, whats the point of having max, aka 522 movespeed with the ult but almost nothing else when other heros like DP could easily achieve a constant 480 or above?

but iirc, a 1.5second delay of the shapeshift was put into place as a nerf? Kind of stops lycan from using it as an escape mechanism. If you can't lock him down within 2 seconds, I don't think you'll be catching him anyway.

The hero got pretty much nerfed to the ground already, there's nowhere to go for a nerf except starting damage, str gain or a complete rework.


----------



## Toxsick

Hero has been nerfed to the bottem. so the MS is fine how it is imo, considering how bad he was hit in the current patch... unnecessary nerf.


----------



## WALSRU

Wow that Nyx pick completely disassembled that draft. Didn't help that Kuro was on title most of the game, so many diebacks, no bkb, and missed opportunities to stone gaze. I love the new Team Secret and will root for them but gg EG played the better series.

L A N B O Y S

BRING ON THE XMG GAEMZ


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> To hell with this game. 10 loss streak. I am really getting mad. Silly teammates, bad communication. Anyway to deal with this?
> 
> EDIT: I even lost with my go to hero Axe.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a break than stack with some friends.
> 
> Sounds like you're on tilt.
Click to expand...

If I had a euro for every time someone said that to me.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> If I had a euro for every time someone said that to me.


Take a break than stack with some friends.

Sounds like you're on tilt.

....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> If I had a euro for every time someone said that to me.


We all go through loss streaks. Just have to keep optimistic about it.

I went 2-7 last weekend.









Or find your op hero and just go ham. I have like a 80% WR with PL this patch.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We all go through loss streaks. Just have to keep optimistic about it.
> 
> I went 2-7 last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or find your op hero and just go ham. I have like a 80% WR with PL this patch.


I suddenly feel less good about my PL winrate


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We all go through loss streaks. Just have to keep optimistic about it.
> 
> I went 2-7 last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or find your op hero and just go ham. I have like a 80% WR with PL this patch.


Good w-e aye?

I can attest, ef PL is pretty cool! haha

Still no up to my SF kind of cool.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> If I had a euro for every time someone said that to me.
> 
> 
> 
> We all go through loss streaks. Just have to keep optimistic about it.
> 
> I went 2-7 last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or find your op hero and just go ham. I have like a 80% WR with PL this patch.
Click to expand...

1-12 here. 12 losses. This is insane.

Didn't play PL yet.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Good w-e aye?
> 
> I can attest, ef PL is pretty cool! haha
> 
> Still no up to my SF kind of cool.


Game is hard.

I'm still kicking myself for my buyback throw.









We need to see your SF again!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> 1-12 here. 12 losses. This is insane.
> 
> Didn't play PL yet.


I think the new PL is imba. To maximize Phantom Rush you need some micro and if you have the reaction speed Doppelganger can dodge most spells.


----------



## scooter.jay

I literally LMAO this whole game









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/990596146


----------



## WALSRU

Maybe Atham should try Q'ing with a higher MMR coach? Seems like full tilt and spiraling down.

I need me a dota day soon.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Maybe Atham should try Q'ing with a higher MMR coach? Seems like full tilt and spiraling down.
> 
> I need me a dota day soon.


careful mention tilt more and he may lose it completely lol. i am sure he will get back his mojo


----------



## WALSRU

Full 322


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Maybe Atham should try Q'ing with a higher MMR coach? Seems like full tilt and spiraling down.
> 
> I need me a dota day soon.


I miss my Walrus!









Could also queue with a lower MMR stack and hopefully roflctoper.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I miss my Walrus!


My last once a month dota day you snubbed me ferret. A walrus never forgets.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> My last once a month dota day you snubbed me ferret. A walrus never forgets.












Plz forgive me Walrus!


----------



## HarrisLam

a little photo for ya. I spent a lot of time on making this


----------



## WALSRU

I don't know how you got that picture of me on a nude beach, but I'm glad you edited the left half out


----------



## HarrisLam

I know right.....um......wanna tell us what happened to the tips of your teeth?


----------



## Atham

Giving dota a bit of a break. Tomorrow guys I will be on a rampage one way or another. Hopefully in dota.

We lost a 3v5 game. What is this. And scoot was playing his lycan, his best hero. This is utter BS.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Giving dota a bit of a break. Tomorrow guys I will be on a rampage one way or another. Hopefully in dota.
> 
> We lost a 3v5 game. What is this. And scoot was playing his lycan, his best hero. This is utter BS.


just create an alt and practice heroes you want to learn.

The two worst loss streaks i had were pre-MMR (I went from +50 games over .500 to about +16 in 3 weeks. And right up to Ti40 in two weeks I lost about 550 points in MMR. And 2 weeks ago i dropped 200 points in a weekend and it has taken me 2 weeks to go back up 150 lol (though I haven't been playing much)


----------



## ku4eto

Decided to deviate from my usual Nyx carry build.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/993439678

Went first for PT . then for Radiance , after getting radiance , 20 seconds later i get triple kill thanks to it and some illusions from the rune. Which instantly gets me enough gold for Drums. After another team fight i get Armlet and stuff going on... it actually worked pretty well.


----------



## redalert

Im not sure if its wishful thinking but rumors are that Pit Lord will be in the patch tonight


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Im not sure if its wishful thinking but rumors are that Pit Lord will be in the patch tonight


At least we'll get a treant set... xD


----------



## Jim888

is the network down for everyone else too?


----------



## redalert

Dota is in the middle of deploying the new patch atm


----------



## redalert

I dont normally post the patch notes but changes were made to the drop system and Point Boosters are removed from the game if you had any in your inventory it will be replaced with Treasure Redemption Token http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2ku7f0/dota_2_update_main_client_october_30_2014/


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Damn, the XMG bundle is quite nice.

I guess it's a must buy. haha


----------



## Toxsick

the juggernaut set looks nice!


----------



## DemiseGR

why do people feed so much, picking fights they simply cannot win and then expecting the carry to win against a fed team ?









loss: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/993535608
win: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/987707130


----------



## Jim888

to the stack last night I apologize for my performance and like a good american I will blame my lack of performance of something/someone else

1) extreme exhaustion
2) laughing uncontrollably to the point of almost peeing myself at obscureparadox nonstop commentary on what he was doing or going to do, it was almost like playing with Kmac's Doppelganger

for those of you who dont know Kmac tends to do 1 of 2 things:
1) apologize for being so bad and how he should have 2x the farm he has at any given point.
2) rage at someone for not playing like him
(both of these are said in good fun Kmac is a great guy play with him and you will see)

obscureparadox on the other hand does 1 of 2 things also

1) running commentary on how great he is playing (in a sarcastic voice)
2) playing a wisp random and either TPing you into the opponents t4 towers or complaining that he cannot help you since you have dissabled help.

all in all great fun last night and i'll be watching for us on fails of the week!


----------



## HarrisLam

i miss you gays.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I dont normally post the patch notes but changes were made to the drop system and Point Boosters are removed from the game if you had any in your inventory it will be replaced with Treasure Redemption Token http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2ku7f0/dota_2_update_main_client_october_30_2014/


First Expanders now Battlebonus!









Luckily only had 1 500% booster that I was trying to let ride. Got a bunch of tokens for the $0.99 cent boosters.

Anybody get super lucky with the Alpine set? It was dropping this morning until they hotfixed it.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> First Expanders now Battlebonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily only had 1 500% booster that I was trying to let ride. Got a bunch of tokens for the $0.99 cent boosters.
> 
> Anybody get super lucky with the Alpine set? It was dropping this morning until they hotfixed it.


People still claiming that Alpine set has not been hotfixed on reddit.
Dunno if true or whatever.

I giff you alpine set if you giff me 7 dc hooks.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> People still claiming that Alpine set has not been hotfixed on reddit.
> Dunno if true or whatever.
> 
> I giff you alpine set if you giff me 7 dc hooks.


I giff you ef's training for pentachin.









I'll check the droplist when I get home. I wouldn't trust anybody right now, too many people have vested interests (especially the people selling the Summer Chests, went from 0.80 to 8 dollars last I checked).

Prices on random drop chest/augment recipe went crazy during this time.


----------



## redalert

Unless this was photoshopped http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2kwovy/gg/ Ursa Alphine can be had. The hoarders must be crying right now lol


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i miss you gays.


Woah, how did you know.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Hype is dead boys:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2kxcor/alpine_ursa_removed_from_drops/


----------



## redalert

Navi just made a roster change adding Goblak Fng most likely out.


----------



## Toxsick

does navi really think the roster is the problem?
Maybe its time to kick Xboct? ofcourse thats not gonna happen ever.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> does navi really think the roster is the problem?
> Maybe its time to kick Xboct? ofcourse thats not gonna happen ever.


Not really a fan of new "navi" even with that roaster change.

I prefer to follow team Secret now. haha


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> does navi really think the roster is the problem?
> Maybe its time to kick Xboct? ofcourse thats not gonna happen ever.


Too many dumb mistakes by them. No chance of 4 getting kicked either unless Dendi goes with with him and no way that happens. Goblak tends to draft unusual stuff which NaVi was know for in the past. If they keep making bad dumb mistakes and going YOLO nothing will help them.


----------



## connectwise

I bet now they think they should've kicked havost and kept kky as their main carry.


----------



## HarrisLam

the addition of goblak to navi aside, I do strongly believe that Goblak is a player who deserves more than his old team

With goblak, Navi now has a chance to stay above Empire in average team strength

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Woah, how did you know.


gays is the new guys brah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Too many dumb mistakes by them. No chance of 4 getting kicked either unless Dendi goes with with him and no way that happens. Goblak tends to draft unusual stuff which NaVi was know for in the past. If they keep making bad dumb mistakes and going YOLO nothing will help them.


Personally, I think going YOLO is totally fine, just look at Empire. Not 100% stable performance but the games were always fun to watch.

Problem in Navi comes from Puppey. They used to yolo quite a bit too, especially 4, but they have a person who can gather all the yolo-ness and with it, create a playstyle that millions of players enjoyed. With puppey's departure, their yolo-ness got out of control and this is the outcome.

Goblak might be able to restore some of the former glory, we'll see


----------



## connectwise

Someone got an arcana by crafting something.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I bet now they think they should've kicked havost and kept kky as their main carry.


Xboct will never be kicked. dendi and xboct have been together since forever. even before dota 2. not sure if xboct was in DTS. dont think he was.


----------



## redalert

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2l0cnn/so_this_arcana_from_crafting_is_no_joke/


----------



## ku4eto

Gotta miraculously craft one arcana and sell it for 100$ then find a way to withdraw from the Steam Wallet... This will come in handy


----------



## connectwise

Okay now I definitely gotta learn how this crafting thing works.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

I think they fixed crafting tonight.

The price for Quas / Wex / Exort went down significantly.


----------



## ku4eto

Game of Throws N1 :
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1000282967

30 minutes we had no wards or courier , 10 minutes we were trilaning bottom with me ( PA ) and Legion on same lane - *** ?!
Had to HARD FARM for quite the time. Game was really evasive and defensive from our side , until i got my BKB , then things got easier. Our mid - silencer = 0 ganks , Legion = feed + totally useless , Tide = first 20 mins totally out of the game , farming top vs Slark. Pudge = another ALMOST useless player in the game. Basically , after around the 30th minute , me , Silencer and Tide started playing a bit more team oriented. Ravage + Global silence ( scepter ! ) + my BKB after that threw nice teamfights vs 4-5 of them , taking considerable gold from Ember which was on 6-7 kills streak twice. 1 team fight - minimum 1k Gold.

Game of Throws N2 :
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1000379982
Or HOW NOT TO PLAY THAT BROODMOTHER - totally useless feeder , went bottom "hard lane " vs PA and ES , totally WRECKED , 0 items for 15 minutes , while PA was doing free farm. I was mid , tied vs Tinker. Top was CK and SK vs Timber , where ... stuff could have gone quite the times better. It was 1,5:1 kill/death rates for us on the top lane , which for "safe" lane is bad. Timber had on 15th min Bloodstone.... In the middle game we managed to push them to T3 towers , but we failed to group up ( stupid team again ... ) for pushing a lane. In late game we got beaten up , after managing to hold the pressure for 10 minutes on 3 pushed lanes past T1-T2 on their side... Even when we went on defensive it was really bad , because it was always 4vs5 , and brood failing to push properly 1 single tower. We were getting kicked in the nuts only from Timber + Axe , PA didn't showed much in late game...

Aaand again stuck at 3,6k MMR , made it to 3730 , and again some lose streak. Could have been worse though ( falling again to 3,3-3,4k MMR ).


----------



## Bastard Wolf

EG vs 4ASC, best game ever. hahaha

Also so much salt from ppd, pitchforks incoming.


----------



## Atham

Why is everybody hating on the tail Xboct? I am not too deep into competitive dota, but whenever I watch a Navi game, youtube comments always criticize him, even if he plays well.

On another note, I am giving up mid for a while now, which might be to the benefit of anybody on here playing with me XD.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Why is everybody hating on the tail Xboct? I am not too deep into competitive dota, but whenever I watch a Navi game, youtube comments always criticize him, even if he plays well.
> 
> On another note, I am giving up mid for a while now, which might be to the benefit of anybody on here playing with me XD.


Navi has not been is bad since Dota 2 started. They got to blame someone.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Why is everybody hating on the tail Xboct? I am not too deep into competitive dota, but whenever I watch a Navi game, youtube comments always criticize him, even if he plays well.
> 
> On another note, I am giving up mid for a while now, which might be to the benefit of anybody on here playing with me XD.


He is either boom or bust as a carry. At this point Navi is a Tier 2 team in the Western Scene EG, C9 and Team Secret are all better than Navi atm even with the roster change after TI4. They won today at Dreamhack Bucharest beating Team Tinker in a LAN finals but TT isnt a great team . Playing on the most popular and biggest name team in Dota 2 you will get alot of fans and alot of haters. Maybe with the addition of Goblak they can return to being a Tier 1 team.


----------



## 13321G4

Either 6.82 really works for me or no longer playing at sub 30 fps is really working out for me. MMR has been steadily rising







. Just joined the 2.7k club (omgiknowright!)... Lets see where I stabilize.


----------



## Toxsick

Yeah, especially when they lose to a pub team.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> He is either boom or bust as a carry. At this point Navi is a Tier 2 team in the Western Scene EG, C9 and Team Secret are all better than Navi atm even with the roster change after TI4. They won today at Dreamhack Bucharest beating Team Tinker in a LAN finals but TT isnt a great team . Playing on the most popular and biggest name team in Dota 2 you will get alot of fans and alot of haters. Maybe with the addition of Goblak they can return to being a Tier 1 team.


I feel the problem with Navi and many Top teams like Alliance is the need to adapt to changes. Let take Dendi for example. When i first started watching him play and watching Pro Dota a lot of people would say how good he was with puck, qop, bat. Problem is apart from those 3 heros he was not amazing with others. Now lets take RTZ for example. He started playing and becoming famous with OD, SF, DK and some TA. Meta changed and all he would was was DP and Razor but he was in my opinion the best Razor player. You cant win until your main players adapt and excel.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I feel the problem with Navi and many Top teams like Alliance is the need to adapt to changes. Let take Dendi for example. When i first started watching him play and watching Pro Dota a lot of people would say how good he was with puck, qop, bat. Problem is apart from those 3 heros he was not amazing with others. Now lets take RTZ for example. He started playing and becoming famous with OD, SF, DK and some TA. Meta changed and all he would was was DP and Razor but he was in my opinion the best Razor player. You cant win until your main players adapt and excel.


Naga and timbersaw too,.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Naga and timbersaw too,.


RTZ's AM with necro 3... 02NOV14, never forget. XD


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> RTZ's AM with necro 3... 02NOV14, never forget. XD


haven't seen it yet. lol was he playing against a dusa? and he has 2 ring or protection or some sh like that?lol


----------



## DemiseGR

big daddy no tail is my fav player. He's fun and his game sense is top notch.
His Earthshaker plays are literally game breaking.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Naga and timbersaw too,.
> 
> 
> 
> RTZ's AM with necro 3... 02NOV14, never forget. XD
Click to expand...

Do you have a link to that? I want to see that in action.






EDIT: I think I found it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> big daddy no tail is my fav player. He's fun and his game sense is top notch.
> His Earthshaker plays are literally game breaking.


Another great support player can has changed his hero pool.


----------



## EPiiKK

Anyone else had this weird lag where your ping is ok but you dont see projectiles lika autoattacks or mystic snake? My last hits werent also always registering it felt... Really weird ruined my one invoker game got 12 min midas.... x(


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> big daddy no tail is my fav player. He's fun and his game sense is top notch.
> His Earthshaker plays are literally game breaking.


He is also such a great personality, and has the best battleroar in the scene


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Anyone else had this weird lag where your ping is ok but you dont see projectiles lika autoattacks or mystic snake? My last hits werent also always registering it felt... Really weird ruined my one invoker game got 12 min midas.... x(


Any packet loss when you checked your netgraph?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> haven't seen it yet. lol was he playing against a dusa? and he has 2 ring or protection or some sh like that?lol


It was during XMG, EG vs 4ASC (game 2), Atham provided a link earlier.

The game was short but hilarious (turned into a troll game after 10mins).

Definitely worth checking if you enjoy that kind of silly games.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Why is everybody hating on the tail Xboct? I am not too deep into competitive dota, but whenever I watch a Navi game, youtube comments always criticize him, even if he plays well.
> 
> On another note, I am giving up mid for a while now, which might be to the benefit of anybody on here playing with me XD.


Your mid was fine... it's just our picks were bad and we didn't have another reliable disable to stop slark - basically we had nothing to stop him and he owned us after the 10 minute mark. Next time I see a slark pick I'm going Slardar or Tidehunter...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Anyone else had this weird lag where your ping is ok but you dont see projectiles lika autoattacks or mystic snake? My last hits werent also always registering it felt... Really weird ruined my one invoker game got 12 min midas.... x(


Not sure... there is something similar when Mirana is in the game - either if I use her or the other team uses her. Her arrows are just tiny specs the size of range creep projectiles. I tried reinstalling my DOTA 2 client and still same issue - just don't get mad if I keep getting hit by Mirana's arrow stuns!


----------



## evilferret

Been getting weird packet loss for a few days.

Probably Volvo servers.

http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/news/28949-streamer-salaries-are-ten-times-higher-than-pro-players-lanm-talks-about-esports

Time to start streaming! Got to urn them reel monies!


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Anyone else had this weird lag where your ping is ok but you dont see projectiles lika autoattacks or mystic snake? My last hits werent also always registering it felt... Really weird ruined my one invoker game got 12 min midas.... x(


I have been getting lagg spikes in all my games lately ping is always fine? Strange as never have problems with net or anything else but is happening way too much for me lately







Nothing seems to fix it


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Your mid was fine... it's just our picks were bad and we didn't have another reliable disable to stop slark - basically we had nothing to stop him and he owned us after the 10 minute mark. Next time I see a slark pick I'm going Slardar or Tidehunter...
> Not sure... there is something similar when Mirana is in the game - either if I use her or the other team uses her. Her arrows are just tiny specs the size of range creep projectiles. I tried reinstalling my DOTA 2 client and still same issue - just don't get mad if I keep getting hit by Mirana's arrow stuns!


for slark i like pugna w/ euls and bristleback and timbersaw and any aoe supports that can slow/hit him down while he's ulted


----------



## Sunz

The lich effect!
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/997302870


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> The lich effect!
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/997302870


Remind me to giff you the Frozen Emperor set for your birthday.

hahahah


----------



## mylilpony

i had a 5150 mmr player the other day who picked phoenix last, after the other team picked disruptor, zeus, spectre ,spirit breaker, who all either hard counter or semi-counter phoenix, rush aghs, and dive and ult without spirits every teamfight. ALso, he didn't use aghs a single time in 50 minutes =D .


----------



## WALSRU

Puppey AMA for real









http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2la9jh/hi_this_is_the_ama_of_clement_puppey_ivanov_from/


----------



## connectwise

I'm finally on the last day of SL VOD. EE on TB went 2 slot solo rosh and sundered his illusions to regain health? Wow... next level.

So please educate me, what's TFG? Merlini and co kept on using it as a hero reference.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I'm finally on the last day of SL VOD. EE on TB went 2 slot solo rosh and sundered his illusions to regain health? Wow... next level.
> 
> So please educate me, what's TFG? Merlini and co kept on using it as a hero reference.


Too F good


----------



## ku4eto

Those games with Legion :
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1004398233
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1004303774

This is beyond my understanding how can you fail so hard at teamplay...

And this game of Throws with PA - how we made this come back is unclear to me with such bad early-mid game picks :
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1004501942

Not that it was even good late game picks. I was the fodder bait for them to get their BKBs and ults on , then my team runs back with miranas ult , 10 seconds later initiation with Cent ult. Half of the game i was staying with ~3k gold for Buyback when needed. We didnt waste money on them , neither the enemy.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i had a 5150 mmr player the other day who picked phoenix last, after the other team picked disruptor, zeus, spectre ,spirit breaker, who all either hard counter or semi-counter phoenix, rush aghs, and dive and ult without spirits every teamfight. ALso, he didn't use aghs a single time in 50 minutes =D .


Plz teach me how to get to 5k playing like that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Puppey AMA for real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2la9jh/hi_this_is_the_ama_of_clement_puppey_ivanov_from/


Where is the streamed shoe eating? I want that more!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Those games with Legion :
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1004398233
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1004303774
> 
> This is beyond my understanding how can you fail so hard at teamplay...
> 
> And this game of Throws with PA - how we made this come back is unclear to me with such bad early-mid game picks :
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1004501942
> 
> Not that it was even good late game picks. I was the fodder bait for them to get their BKBs and ults on , then my team runs back with miranas ult , 10 seconds later initiation with Cent ult. Half of the game i was staying with ~3k gold for Buyback when needed. We didnt waste money on them , neither the enemy.


Not even sure how you laned the Legion games.

More cores FTW.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> eDONKulation 86 points 2 hours ago
> when will you become a fully grown dog?
> 
> CLEMENTINATOR [score hidden] an hour ago
> Oh my god, Karen, you can't just ask people when they become fully grown dags.
> 
> ndeastham [score hidden] an hour ago
> Puppy quoting Mean Girls.
> Can now die happy.
> 
> ]this space for rentAlysrazor [score hidden] an hour ago
> Oh my GOD. You're actually my favorite player for life now.


/thread forever


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> The lich effect!
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/997302870


Bloody hell. Wow. I need to play more lich games. You go offlane or do you go support and carry everything.


----------



## connectwise

How is lich as offlane solo?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How is lich as offlane solo?


Monkey King confirmed as next hero.


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How is lich as offlane solo?


He's the best SOLO offlane there is

He can buy wards, courier and still own


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How is lich as offlane solo?


Top 5 offlane IMO... Centaur, Tide, Lich, Timbersaw, Dark Seer...


----------



## connectwise

Before I stopped I luved offlane.

Wats thg guys? I misherad not tfg.


----------



## HarrisLam

OK guys, new idea.

I am thinking about changing my nickname in the game to suit my playstyle better.

I'll name myself after my 2 favorite idols combined together and call myself "YOLODA" (I made this image myself)

What do you guys think? Let me know!


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> to the stack last night I apologize for my performance and like a good american I will blame my lack of performance of something/someone else
> 
> 1) extreme exhaustion
> 2) laughing uncontrollably to the point of almost peeing myself at obscureparadox nonstop commentary on what he was doing or going to do, it was almost like playing with Kmac's Doppelganger
> 
> for those of you who dont know Kmac tends to do 1 of 2 things:
> 1) apologize for being so bad and how he should have 2x the farm he has at any given point.
> 2) rage at someone for not playing like him
> (both of these are said in good fun Kmac is a great guy play with him and you will see)
> 
> obscureparadox on the other hand does 1 of 2 things also
> 
> 1) running commentary on how great he is playing (in a sarcastic voice)
> 2) playing a wisp random and either TPing you into the opponents t4 towers or complaining that he cannot help you since you have dissabled help.
> 
> all in all great fun last night and i'll be watching for us on fails of the week!


I can only apologise for this


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I can only apologise for this


no need I think thats the most fun I've had while losing a Dota game... Ever


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> OK guys, new idea.
> 
> I am thinking about changing my nickname in the game to suit my playstyle better.


Start playing support


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Start playing support


If i play support, i happen with ******ed carries.
If i play carry , i happen with ******ed supports or no such at all.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Start playing support


i do play support


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i do play support


I don't even know you anymore


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i do play support


Wha?









I demand video proof!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> If i play support, i happen with ******ed carries.
> If i play carry , i happen with ******ed supports or no such at all.


So read this in a Russian accent ending with life is hard.


----------



## Atham

Too bad I will have to cut down on my dota time :/ Oh well, hopefully it won't be too much of a struggle and I hope that the withdrawal symptoms are not too bad.

EDIT: Damn that sounded like an addict's sentence.

Anyway, Sun how do you normally build your lich? Do you go for mek or aghs core?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Too bad I will have to cut down on my dota time :/ Oh well, hopefully it won't be too much of a struggle and I hope that the withdrawal symptoms are not too bad.
> 
> EDIT: Damn that sounded like an addict's sentence.
> 
> Anyway, Sun how do you normally build your lich? Do you go for mek or aghs core?


Sun rarely goes for Aghs. Heck he even gets courier/wards usually and solo offs.

Sun does love his Linkens though.


----------



## redalert

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2leo02/you_can_now_play_lasthit_training_while_queued/


----------



## connectwise

It'll be great if they can question you on what goes through bkb, what can purge/dispel bloodlust etc before games.


----------



## connectwise

This was the last game of SL. Puppy picked KOTL last pick. Instead of KOTL, what support should he have picked instead to be more impact and not be bothered so much by nyx?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2lg5sh/valves_2014_vacation_plan_leaked_tahiti/

Come guys, we got volvo. hahahaha


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2lg5sh/valves_2014_vacation_plan_leaked_tahiti/
> 
> Come guys, we got volvo. hahahaha


C'mon guys - they are humans and need a holiday or two!


----------



## ObscureParadox

Decided to play a few games of spectre, I think I got the hang of it too XD

http://www.dotabuff.com/players/68890590


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Decided to play a few games of spectre, I think I got the hang of it too XD
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/players/68890590


Spectre is really strong, but needs tons of space from your teamates
I've been playing **** tons of void and going for a 5-6min midas, but i think im gonna skip it as team fails to give space for midas farm









this was my game yesterday http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1006776470

went tri-top with idiot supports pushing wave and dying against a solo tide. was 0-5 and underleveled.
Solution:Got a midas 12mins in, afk farmed and only choronoed on CD, ended 13-5

Void is such a good hero. You only need a MoM and Chrono to score kills with ranged teamates. Great comeback potential and super snowball potential, not many heroes can do that.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> C'mon guys - they are humans and need a holiday or two!


Well I'm from Tahiti so that's why it was funny to me. xD

Maybe i'll get to see them who knows!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Well I'm from Tahiti so that's why it was funny to me. xD
> 
> Maybe i'll get to see them who knows!


Don't you work in travel? Did you leak this?!?!?!









How goes the super saiyan training?

Why am I playing Very High in SEA (with 300 ping) but High on USE?

Average MMR of SEA party is about the same as my usual USE stack.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1007079127
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1007161868

Armlet Io legit.









No comment on the Jak game. 300 ping too stronk for me. Missed a majority of my Icepaths.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last game of SL. Puppy picked KOTL last pick. Instead of KOTL, what support should he have picked instead to be more impact and not be bothered so much by nyx?


When I was watching it live and talking to Ramz I said Rubick, Naga or Silencer before that last pick. The biggest mistakes were not banning Nyx and letting Lycan free farm.


----------



## connectwise

That Naga ensnare and earthshaker combo would've been deadly from the lanening stage. Song would force either bkb early lycan or get punished. Man that would've been great pick instead of kotl. I don't know about rubick though.


----------



## ku4eto

Aaand finally after having this issue with the internet for 2 weeks, and losing another game because of my "abandoning" , i was send in the low priority pool. No more Dota for few weeks ( got and exams to take too.... ).


----------



## Toxsick

Yeah, begin january im probably done too with dota for a while.
gonna move on to programming.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yeah, begin january im probably done too with dota for a while.
> gonna move on to programming.


You're never done with Doto.









Good luck with your studies Tox!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Aaand finally after having this issue with the internet for 2 weeks, and losing another game because of my "abandoning" , i was send in the low priority pool. No more Dota for few weeks ( got and exams to take too.... ).


But LPQ is where the fun happens!









Don't understand the LPQ hate. With the item drop rework, LPQ is the same as unranked.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Aaand finally after having this issue with the internet for 2 weeks, and losing another game because of my "abandoning" , i was send in the low priority pool. No more Dota for few weeks ( got and exams to take too.... ).


It's okay mate, load into low prio game vs bots, 1st pick NP and cliff jungle afk.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's okay mate, load into low prio game vs bots, 1st pick NP and cliff jungle afk.


This just happened. Some NP cliff jungling afk for whole game. TOo bad i didn't read your post first...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Don't you work in travel? Did you leak this?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How goes the super saiyan training?
> 
> Why am I playing Very High in SEA (with 300 ping) but High on USE?
> 
> Average MMR of SEA party is about the same as my usual USE stack.
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1007079127
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1007161868
> 
> Armlet Io legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comment on the Jak game. 300 ping too stronk for me. Missed a majority of my Icepaths.


Unfortunately I did not leak this haha

But i'll check our confirmed files for this period... XD

Also, not much kuririn training during the week, need moar hatz.

I'll be playing pretty much all day tomorrow though.

I'll carry you if you go full drunk


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Unfortunately I did not leak this haha
> 
> But i'll check our confirmed files for this period... XD
> 
> Also, not much kuririn training during the week, need moar hatz.
> 
> I'll be playing pretty much all day tomorrow though.
> 
> I'll carry you if you go full drunk


But I thought I go Super Saiyan when drunk?









I want this Dazzle set.

http://t.co/SStcVHcM9d


----------



## EPiiKK

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1011006396
I just love ember
But the funny thing is in comments of that match their mid silencer came to share some thoughts








He was convinced he won the lane even tho i killed him once and got over 50 last hits in 10 mins, which i shouldnt be able to do against good silencer.
I just hate the way most people cant look at them selves and actually see the mistakes they do and improve. I personally started to criticaly look at my own play some 6 months ago and i've improved massively... or they are just trolling


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> But I thought I go Super Saiyan when drunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want this Dazzle set.
> 
> http://t.co/SStcVHcM9d


You sometime go full Yamcha if I recall correctly? hahaha

J/k I love your drunk mode.

Mang that dazzle set is nice.

I wish I was playing support... huehuehue


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yeah, begin january im probably done too with dota for a while.
> gonna move on to programming.


Yeah for me it is because of studies and a lot of extra-curricular activities, as well as university application/personal statement building. Not much free time for me :/ But it will be worth it.

Tox, which language?

Jokis, any tips for ember? I play that guy a lot, but it either is an avalanche snowball type of game, or just melted ice. Anything specific, item-wise or skill-wise that you do?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You're never done with Doto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your studies Tox!
> But LPQ is where the fun happens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't understand the LPQ hate. With the item drop rework, LPQ is the same as unranked.


well,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Yeah for me it is because of studies and a lot of extra-curricular activities, as well as university application/personal statement building. Not much free time for me :/ But it will be worth it.
> 
> Tox, which language?
> 
> Jokis, any tips for ember? I play that guy a lot, but it either is an avalanche snowball type of game, or just melted ice. Anything specific, item-wise or skill-wise that you do?


Well, first off i'm going to do a normal job for one year probably.. which i will hate... after that, i'll or in the meantime ill take a course of either C++ or C#. depends really ,, still not sure what i really want out of those. i started learning towards web\development,, but i;m probably gonna switch to one of above. or gonna do both when im older.. haha. and i think the app you linked me will help me alot, haha


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Been playing Ability draft with no luck for the past 1 week. It like you lose the game depending how bad you hero is with stats, range etc. You lose lanes in this mode you lose the game pretty much.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Yeah for me it is because of studies and a lot of extra-curricular activities, as well as university application/personal statement building. Not much free time for me :/ But it will be worth it.
> 
> Tox, which language?
> 
> Jokis, any tips for ember? I play that guy a lot, but it either is an avalanche snowball type of game, or just melted ice. Anything specific, item-wise or skill-wise that you do?


In my opinion, ember is easy to counter pick. Just about any physical burst hero counter him, also silence is a pain in the... So if you see troll warlord or skywrath on enemy team you shouldnt pick ember.
Also i see many people skip wand and drums for a faat bfury. I'd say never do that, you really need.those extra stats and the active.
Also map awareness and game sense are critical. You need to know which fights to take and when to leave it and just farm.
And what comes to skillbuilds i personally always save the point for the first levels. For example if we have a roaming mirana i wait untill i see if he hits arrow, then level either chains or shield.
And umm item builds, always btl, phase, wand, drum and bfury. After that if enemy has evasion, mkb. If enemy has illus or summons, second bfury. If they have physical burst or crowd controll, skadi. Or if you just want to go full glass cannon daeda.
Im a bit drunk when writing this so forgive the typos. If there's anything specific you wanna know i can coach you just give me a msg on steam


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> In my opinion, ember is easy to counter pick. Just about any physical burst hero counter him, also silence is a pain in the... So if you see troll warlord or skywrath on enemy team you shouldnt pick ember.
> Also i see many people skip wand and drums for a faat bfury. I'd say never do that, you really need.those extra stats and the active.
> Also map awareness and game sense are critical. You need to know which fights to take and when to leave it and just farm.
> And what comes to skillbuilds i personally always save the point for the first levels. For example if we have a roaming mirana i wait untill i see if he hits arrow, then level either chains or shield.
> And umm item builds, always btl, phase, wand, drum and bfury. After that if enemy has evasion, mkb. If enemy has illus or summons, second bfury. If they have physical burst or crowd controll, skadi. Or if you just want to go full glass cannon daeda.
> Im a bit drunk when writing this so forgive the typos. If there's anything specific you wanna know i can coach you just give me a msg on steam


I was playing Ember one time and was 6 slot (Damage Build) and noticed a 3 slot sniper was a good counter against me.


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Bloody hell. Wow. I need to play more lich games. You go offlane or do you go support and carry everything.


Offlane, support, semicarry lich best lich


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Offlane, support, semicarry lich best lich


teach me sun. I'd like to master solo offlane as well.

So far I can only do it on really obvious heros such as dark seer and bristleback. The only unique one that I can pull off is undying, that's about it.

I can survive with solo offlane lich, it's post-laning phase where I have trouble with. Don't know where I should fit myself in the team. Usually won't do bad but can't win more than 50% with it.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I was playing Ember one time and was 6 slot (Damage Build) and noticed a 3 slot sniper was a good counter against me.


Yup, that has happened to me. In that case i would build skadi asap

Also sleight of fist or spirit assasinate dodge makes me feel warm and happy


----------



## Atham

Last night I did such a skill dodge when axe tried to dunk me. Timbersaw, using the chain, and I got him, dodged the dunk and got a kill. I will post the video as soon as I can. This is why I love dota


----------



## connectwise

Ha, yeah.

Reminds me of the time when I man fought a farmed voker and morphling as a jugg. Those are the moments we live for.










Top 3 Favourite Heroes Guys, GO!

mine:

1, naga
2. omni
3. centaur


----------



## Toxsick

1.Shadowfiend.
2.YaphetS
3.Nevermore


----------



## EPiiKK

Hard to say...
Maybe
1 Invoker
2 Clockwerk
3 Puck


----------



## evilferret

o.0

I want to scream my spell names!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.0
> 
> I want to scream my spell names!


Thats pretty good.


----------



## redalert

Drafting a Morphling into an Elder Titan


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.0
> 
> I want to scream my spell names!


WHAT SORCERY IS THIS?!?!

What's YaphetS, and nevermore?


----------



## redalert

Nevermore=Shadowfiend
yaphets was one of the best SF players in Dota 1


----------



## connectwise

I need a history lesson just to watch this game...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Drafting a Morphling into an Elder Titan


C9 got destroyed. Only EG can beat Secret.

Top 3 favorite:

NP
AXE
Veno


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Nevermore=Shadowfiend
> yaphets was one of the best SF players in Dota 1


Come on man







That is almost as the items names - Guinsoo , Eul and such...


----------



## evilferret

I wish I was 1 mmr. Even with a loss you'll still stay 1 mmr.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was 1 mmr. Even with a loss you'll still stay 1 mmr.


Let's road to 1 mmr together!

SF all day. hahaha


----------



## Atham

Top 3 heroes:
Axe
Wraith King
Ogre Magii
Ember spirit (if I snowball)


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Dotapit Tinker vs EG is such a long game... xD


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Dotapit Tinker vs EG is such a long game... xD


TT Disband. Seriously they are the clown of Dota 2. They are very unstable.


----------



## redalert

If there was ever a game where you should of backdoored to win it was that game. Relocate with LC a couple times and you probably get a megacreeps and force EG to atleast TP back. They let EG hang around too long and farm items. Necro was useless the last 30 minutes for TT.


----------



## connectwise

One of those games:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> C9 got destroyed. Only EG can beat Secret.
> 
> Top 3 favorite:
> 
> NP
> AXE
> Veno


NP?

Your favourite thing to do is farm.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> One of those games:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP?
> 
> Your favourite thing to do is farm.


I dont play farming NP and yes i love afk jungle farm. PvE FTW.


----------



## Valor958

Dear Lord..... 0/63.... how is that even possible?









So, all hero challenge ftw!... stuck on Io







Now that I've done him a few times he's not super tough, just no one knows how to play WITH him on their team. Got to practically yell at people to not break tether when you're trying to jump them into battle.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Dear Lord..... 0/63.... how is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, all hero challenge ftw!... stuck on Io
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've done him a few times he's not super tough, just no one knows how to play WITH him on their team. Got to practically yell at people to not break tether when you're trying to jump them into battle.


Soo True

Top 3 heroes for me (With a situation mention)

DP
Ogre Magi
Alch

Morph (if I snow ball)
oh and Necro...Dagon/Aghs/Eblade ALL DAY! only way to play him!


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Dear Lord..... 0/63.... how is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, all hero challenge ftw!... stuck on Io
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've done him a few times he's not super tough, just no one knows how to play WITH him on their team. Got to practically yell at people to not break tether when you're trying to jump them into battle.


NO kidding IO is hard to play without Cooperation

Fav 3 heroes with situational mentions

DP!
Ogre Magi
Ursa or Alch (its a tie)

Morph if I snowball
oh yeah Necro too Dagon/Aghs/Eblad all day! only way to play!


----------



## connectwise

Ursa rosh at lvl 3/4 then snowballing is one of the easiest way to get out of the trench, from experience.

Then there's one game where I died intentionally to creeps before roshing, then the enemy team checked, swarmed me, and their drow took the aegis.

Game lost in 4 min.

I just read about this:

"Slooshi isn't the first victim of accidental livestreaming. Last month, small time DOTA streamer, Zyori, became infamous when he failed to turn off his streaming program before wandering around semi-naked. Viewers were treated to the sight of Zyori, naked from the waist down, scratching his scrotum and spending a minute appreciating its scent."

ROFL...


----------



## ObscureParadox

Three favourite too play are by no means my best heros, they're just so fun to play ;

1. Ember Spirit
2. Kunkka
3. Magnus (I am god awful with this hero)

Doc has played with me when I was a magnus before. Most soul destroying/funny moment of the game was I thought I made a massive play by skewring 3 people together and RP them to a WD aghs ulti. What I hadn't realised until about 3 seconds later was that I had actually pushed them all out of the death ward range...............

We quickly lost after that.


----------



## ku4eto

Aaah those 2 games :
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1017363583 - me with silencer ,
and
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1017363583 me with uncommon Nyx build - i am well behind in terms of gold behind other carries from my team, but way ahead in the DMG column.

Decided with Silencer to actually get bottle. Stuff is good with dual runes. I am not much into Bottle plays but... now it is mandatory to get one.
And with Nyx - Stick is cool , stick is life and kills.


----------



## WALSRU

This is really hard for me to choose as I'm chronically indecisive when it comes to what I play. I basically play a different hero every game.

1. Brewmaster - always loved the theme and style of the hero. Panda Micro is so satisfying. Always been kinda good at this guy.
2. PL - Liked his theme before the rework, always felt a little guilty of using him as a win button.
3. Pugna/Lion - really torn on these two. I love them both equally for just having really satisfying abilities.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Dont miss out the sales on dota2store:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2lvo6m/psa_many_set_will_be_on_sale_today_and_on/

If you do miss the sale for a particuliar set, go buy on the steam market for cheapos.

Feels like Christmas already.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> NO kidding IO is hard to play without Cooperation
> 
> Fav 3 heroes with situational mentions
> 
> DP!
> Ogre Magi
> Ursa or Alch (its a tie)
> 
> Morph if I snowball
> oh yeah Necro too Dagon/Aghs/Eblad all day! only way to play!


Just play medic IO. People at our MMR underestimate healing.



I wish I had a favorite hero.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Dont miss out the sales on dota2store:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2lvo6m/psa_many_set_will_be_on_sale_today_and_on/
> 
> If you do miss the sale for a particuliar set, go buy on the steam market for cheapos.
> 
> Feels like Christmas already.


I might need somebody to pick up a few of these sets. I still need that Luna set. Why when I'm at work?


----------



## EPiiKK

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1017646319 damn i love dusa
I would also like to learn spectre better, seems like a nice pubstomp carry. Any good spectre players here? Tell me about the right skill and item builds and so on


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1014779257

Hard REKT in the begining with those heals + axe from their side. By some sort of miracle we managed to get enough feed to win few teamfights and SF got fed from farming and then solo kills. My early game play was actually the savior of the MMR , i was wrecking dazzle and WD pretty bad with those spells + ult for axe when he Calls.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just play medic IO. People at our MMR underestimate healing.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a favorite hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might need somebody to pick up a few of these sets. I still need that Luna set. Why when I'm at work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just play medic IO. People at our MMR underestimate healing.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a favorite hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might need somebody to pick up a few of these sets. I still need that Luna set. Why when I'm at work?


No wind runner?


----------



## connectwise

Not that I care to go back to this, but did you guys already made a big deal of zyori sniffing his balls on stream before so you don't care for it now? I'm like, it should get lil more reaction right?

IO + Ursa both boots first. LOL's to be had.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Damn I missed the PA set on sale - saw it for $2.99 @ 75% off and was thinking I will get it later today... now it is gone and selling for a bit more on the market...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1014779257
> 
> Hard REKT in the begining with those heals + axe from their side. By some sort of miracle we managed to get enough feed to win few teamfights and SF got fed from farming and then solo kills. My early game play was actually the savior of the MMR , i was wrecking dazzle and WD pretty bad with those spells + ult for axe when he Calls.


???

XP graph shows an even early game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> No wind runner?


I haven't played her in awhile. Usually a better pick available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Damn I missed the PA set on sale - saw it for $2.99 @ 75% off and was thinking I will get it later today... now it is gone and selling for a bit more on the market...


I'm missing out on all the items too.









Hopefully prices will stay low on the marketplace.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Damn I missed the PA set on sale - saw it for $2.99 @ 75% off and was thinking I will get it later today... now it is gone and selling for a bit more on the market...


just pick up the scythe off the market!

The rest of the set is meh imo.

Good thing i camp reddit. I almost missed the sale as well XD

UPDATE: dont buy just the scythe, it's the same price of the full bundle on the market hahaha
unless you get Lucky and buy real quick for around 2 euros


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Not that I care to go back to this, but did you guys already made a big deal of zyori sniffing his balls on stream before so you don't care for it now? I'm like, it should get lil more reaction right?
> 
> IO + Ursa both boots first. LOL's to be had.


Old news it's over 2 years ago when the the sniff sniff took place


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Dont miss out on the ES legendary set, only a few minutes to go!

buy off the market preferably, after the sale price will go up slowly


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Old news it's over 2 years ago when the the sniff sniff took place


The big news now is that he cut off his hair/dreads - and now he looks exactly like Shia Labeouf


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Hoard dem Luna set boyzs. Easy flip. hahaha


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1017646319 damn i love dusa
> I would also like to learn spectre better, seems like a nice pubstomp carry. Any good spectre players here? Tell me about the right skill and item builds and so on


not a good spect player here but ill share what I usually see...

=========

radiance.

Its obviously an item you should get ASAP. So depending on situations, a straight rush with just boots, semi-rush with boots stout shield(or quelling blade) and bracer, defensive build with a full drums before radiance(try to avoid this), etc. After that, the usual way you would build a naga siren. Drums, manta, heart. Butterfly and diffusial blade are situational.

Some pro players buy blademail which I dont have much comment about.

Its not always easy to get the radiance up within reasonable timings, especially in pubs where farm isn't guaranteed (unless you're above 4k mmr where support players *should* exist)

I feel like AM is easier to own with. He needs battlefury which is a bit cheaper than radiance and comes in small pieces (and one of the pieces is HP regen that he needs). He is also quite a bit harder to catch / kill than spectre.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> not a good spect player here but ill share what I usually see...
> 
> =========
> 
> radiance.
> 
> Its obviously an item you should get ASAP. So depending on situations, a straight rush with just boots, semi-rush with boots stout shield(or quelling blade) and bracer, defensive build with a full drums before radiance(try to avoid this), etc. After that, the usual way you would build a naga siren. Drums, manta, heart. Butterfly and diffusial blade are situational.
> 
> Some pro players buy blademail which I dont have much comment about.
> 
> Its not always easy to get the radiance up within reasonable timings, especially in pubs where farm isn't guaranteed (unless you're above 4k mmr where support players *should* exist)
> 
> I feel like AM is easier to own with. He needs battlefury which is a bit cheaper than radiance and comes in small pieces (and one of the pieces is HP regen that he needs). He is also quite a bit harder to catch / kill than spectre.


Yeah it feels like you really need a good support player to get farm on spectre. I play at 2700k, but constantly on the rise. Sometimes i see good support players here too tho, and i feel im fairly competent support. Maybe i'll pick spectre when playing with friends


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> just pick up the scythe off the market!
> 
> The rest of the set is meh imo.
> 
> Good thing i camp reddit. I almost missed the sale as well XD
> 
> UPDATE: dont buy just the scythe, it's the same price of the full bundle on the market hahaha
> unless you get Lucky and buy real quick for around 2 euros












Is this the thing you got? I had 2 of these, I never use it since I don't PA.

LOL at this boys

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2lwpsy/to_all_the_people_saying_they_are_going_to_farm/


----------



## scooter.jay

One thing that is really starting to bug me is the new all pick system. It just makes people pick the worst teams lol. I just dont get it lol. For me it has only served to make in team fights worse lol. But low lvl doto is low lvl doto lol


----------



## Atham

I wanted that PA set. Too late plus no steam wallet funds.

New All pick? For ranked games?


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I wanted that PA set. Too late plus no steam wallet funds.
> 
> New All pick? For ranked games?


Yeah for ranked it should make things better but somehow peoples picks have got worse? Trying to tell people they are hard countered if they pick that hero but no they just go and make it easy for the other team lol. I thought i would make games a little better but it has not really solved anything for me ha ha. I think it has just made one thing worse more in team fighting than i have seen with the old system? People now seem to pick to upset players in their own team ha ha.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Three favourite too play are by no means my best heros, they're just so fun to play ;
> 
> 1. Ember Spirit
> 2. Kunkka
> 3. Magnus (I am god awful with this hero)
> 
> Doc has played with me when I was a magnus before. Most soul destroying/funny moment of the game was I thought I made a massive play by skewring 3 people together and RP them to a WD aghs ulti. What I hadn't realised until about 3 seconds later was that I had actually pushed them all out of the death ward range...............
> 
> We quickly lost after that.


Lol massive plays I was dying at that moment


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Yeah it feels like you really need a good support player to get farm on spectre. I play at 2700k, but constantly on the rise. Sometimes i see good support players here too tho, and i feel im fairly competent support. Maybe i'll pick spectre when playing with friends


With spectre you have late game. If your team can make space you dont need good support to farm. Just rush Rad and then HoT. Yes she will take 5-6 more minutes to farm Rad then Naga for example but she is a lot stronger with less farm.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> With spectre you have late game. If your team can make space you dont need good support to farm. Just rush Rad and then HoT. Yes she will take 5-6 more minutes to farm Rad then Naga for example but she is a lot stronger with less farm.


I meant that in the early lanin stage a stong dual lane against you cab really shut you down if you dont have a strong support of your side.
Not only the player but the hero nees to be good. Like you cant go agains something like rhasta ursa for example with rubick on your side


----------



## ku4eto

Playing Spectre as tankish hero is quite good actually - go for Dispersion + PT on str , Blademail , CrimsonGuard , Sange&Yasha / HoT and you can deal decent amounts of dmg only by rambo'ing solo into their team. With this they can get 50% of their HP reduced. It is a good initiator to make them run or get rekt by damage dispersion.


----------



## Toxsick

New all pick isn't the greatest... it takes to damn long to pick.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the thing you got? I had 2 of these, I never use it since I don't PA.
> 
> LOL at this boys
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2lwpsy/to_all_the_people_saying_they_are_going_to_farm/


Yo!

Nah I was refferring to the scythe in the below set:

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Dread_of_the_Gleaming_Seal_Set

The set was on sale yesterday for cheapos 2.07 euros / 1.95 euros on the market.

Easy flip since the full set is now already up 4.5/5 euros.

Still waiting to unload ma supply for profit.

Stock dota is underratted. hahaha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Lol massive plays I was dying at that moment


You were creating space.











Is your wrist better?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yo!
> 
> Nah I was refferring to the scythe in the below set:
> 
> http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Dread_of_the_Gleaming_Seal_Set
> 
> The set was on sale yesterday for cheapos 2.07 euros / 1.95 euros on the market.
> 
> Easy flip since the full set is now already up 4.5/5 euros.
> 
> Still waiting to unload ma supply for profit.
> 
> Stock dota is underratted. hahaha


Dunno mang, Doto the Stock game was more fun in the wild days.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You were creating space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your wrist better?
> Dunno mang, Doto the Stock game was more fun in the wild days.


I have to do with what's available for now mang!

Also no updaterinos for doto!

I want moar hats. haha

Volvo plz giff EG doom set.


----------



## connectwise

It's just like going midas on a support. I was a hard support in a long long game on omni and I got yelled at entire game for going midas as the only support. Trench SCUM


----------



## Emissary of Pain

hey all

Quick question ...

Can Dota break ? ...

The reason I ask (and I am sure you all thinking that I must be kidding or lying) but I have noticed that I rarely bash/crit ... and I mean ... so rarely that in 3 games now I have been asked if I even skilled the skill ...

Once as PA my own team asked me if I even took the skill as the only times I seemed to crit was when no one was watching me farm a creep wave ... ... Not a single crit in any fight ...

The other 2 games I was Void and SB .. ... The opponents asked me if I skilled bash cause for the first like 25min I never got a bash in a fight ... only after 40min and after I got midas + mjollnr and mom did I see bashes in the void game and even then it was hard to believe how few I got ...

The only things I have changed is that I added a bat file with the following:


Spoiler: Warning: BAT!



ECHO SKYNET SKYNET SKYNET

con_enable 1

dota_force_right_click_attack 1

dota_health_per_vertical_marker "200"

dota_center_message 305 "aegis warning"

alias "hp_axe" "toggle dota_health_per_vertical_marker 250 300 450 625"
bind "F8" "hp_axe"



And when I start Dota I get this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## connectwise

What pros do is hit creeps and not bash, then right click hero so that your next hit will have higher chance of bashing.

I'm not sure if dota can break, I suppose it's just the way of the rng.








Couple of fight videos.


----------



## mylilpony

man why couldn't steam go down during my last game (my offlane fed an SF a 8 minute midas AND blink and boots) and my mid went 1-13 with a 50 minute crysalis drums phase boots on kunkka. after I tp'ed mid to give him FB. game is hard


----------



## redalert

I watched some of Captains Drafts game today and finally got to see some non CM heroes. Earth Spirit twice, Phoenix and Broodmother. No stand out performances on any of the heroes but the space created by brood at one point 1v4 in the top lane was pretty funny and brood wasnt even doing well. The most interesting thing was the AM build Kuroky went one game vlads linkens manta mjolinir butterfly heart


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You were creating space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your wrist better?
> Dunno mang, Doto the Stock game was more fun in the wild days.


Its a little better still wearing a brace, but I can take it off to play...though I've not yet...still really sore


----------



## mylilpony

ok apparently today was the worst day to return to dota b/c i got 8 losses in a row lol. my game after the one i complained about earlier today they made me safelane solo against a bristel and a roaming enigma (they got FB with a DD rune) that dove behind my tower and dove me to my tier2 multiple times and gave the other team their jungle as well. So the other team had two jungles, and my team decided to stick a trilane top. weird that we lost that game and my offlane was 800 mmr points below me...my next game everyone was 5k on both teams except my team i had 2 teammates one with under 100 wins and 1 with 500, and a private profile, and the other team all had 1k+ wins....

and my last game i had 2 sub 100win players and we lost to a jungling drow that i zoned out after getting 2 kills against their safelane...(my mid started 1-6 and my safelane carry was absent for 30 minutes). Also, the other team had one person join 3 minutes into the game, and he caught up by feeding on mid, who was again, way lower mmr than everyone on my team. of course.
.

so moral of the story is just quit dota i guess bc everythings pointless


----------



## connectwise

Basically what I'm thinking. I haven't played in months, skills deteriorate and the games aren't much nicer to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I watched some of Captains Drafts game today and finally got to see some non CM heroes. Earth Spirit twice, Phoenix and Broodmother. No stand out performances on any of the heroes but the space created by brood at one point 1v4 in the top lane was pretty funny and brood wasnt even doing well. The most interesting thing was the AM build Kuroky went one game vlads linkens manta mjolinir butterfly heart


The games were pretty boring for unconventional picks and item choices.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Basically what I'm thinking. I haven't played in months, skills deteriorate and the games aren't much nicer to you.


i only took a 5 day break lol.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I wanted to ask something and cause I am not sure on the rulings ... I am looking to play meepo and while I can play him (poor macro skills for farming but as long as I group I am fine) ... I am interested in using macros ...

I know that people look down on macro users but I want to play him for the sake of fun not competitively ... What is the ruling in general for macros in tournaments (low level and pro)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i only took a 5 day break lol.


You're also in the top 5/10%.

5 day break enough to lose your edge!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Korean Doto so stronk. Not afraid of using some niche strat!

Maybe we'll see Kunkka + NP next.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I wanted to ask something and cause I am not sure on the rulings ... I am looking to play meepo and while I can play him (poor macro skills for farming but as long as I group I am fine) ... I am interested in using macros ...
> 
> I know that people look down on macro users but I want to play him for the sake of fun not competitively ... What is the ruling in general for macros in tournaments (low level and pro)


No macros allowed in any competitive tournament but catching you is a different story since most of the low level tournaments are online.

Macros are a fuzzy line. Certain things are ok (as far as we know) but others could get your DQ'ed.

What macro do you need for Meepo?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> I wanted to ask something and cause I am not sure on the rulings ... I am looking to play meepo and while I can play him (poor macro skills for farming but as long as I group I am fine) ... I am interested in using macros ...
> 
> I know that people look down on macro users but I want to play him for the sake of fun not competitively ... What is the ruling in general for macros in tournaments (low level and pro)


i recommend you use quickcast for certain ability's, like poof for example, is much eaier to do with quickcast. you basically just tab+ hotkey 5 times with total meepos, instead of tap + click.
though for me it doesn't seem to work with legacy keys.. i only use quickcast for meepo's poofs.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You're also in the top 5/10%.
> 
> 5 day break enough to lose your edge!
> Korean Doto so stronk. Not afraid of using some niche strat!
> 
> Maybe we'll see Kunkka + NP next.
> No macros allowed in any competitive tournament but catching you is a different story since most of the low level tournaments are online.
> 
> Macros are a fuzzy line. Certain things are ok (as far as we know) but others could get your DQ'ed.
> 
> What macro do you need for Meepo?


Its not that I need macros ... I can play him properly but sometimes I just want to rolfstomp and I really just enjoy the hero ... ... The macro I use removes me having to, in the heat of the moment, slam tab and space (quick cast) as fast as humanly possible every time poof is off cooldown ... ... So I basically just made a 1 click tab and quick cast button ... (only started using it a few days ago)

I really don't see myself playing big tourneys any time soon ... ... and technically I could introduce a delay between the "tabs" to make it look like I am not macro'in but that is too much effort .. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i recommend you use quickcast for certain ability's, like poof for example, is much eaier to do with quickcast. you basically just tab+ hotkey 5 times with total meepos, instead of tap + click.
> though for me it doesn't seem to work with legacy keys.. i only use quickcast for meepo's poofs.


I do use quick casting ... set poof to space and tab switches between my meepos ...


----------



## WALSRU

GAIS, I will be playing Dota on good connection Friday


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> GAIS, I will be playing Dota on good connection Friday


Well that gives me a reason to play see ya there


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Its not that I need macros ... I can play him properly but sometimes I just want to rolfstomp and I really just enjoy the hero ... ... The macro I use removes me having to, in the heat of the moment, slam tab and space (quick cast) as fast as humanly possible every time poof is off cooldown ... ... So I basically just made a 1 click tab and quick cast button ... (only started using it a few days ago)
> 
> I really don't see myself playing big tourneys any time soon ... ... and technically I could introduce a delay between the "tabs" to make it look like I am not macro'in but that is too much effort .. lol
> I do use quick casting ... set poof to space and tab switches between my meepos ...


isn't it more enjoyable to play without macro's though?
i'm not a big fan of press one button to cast all meepo's but thats me.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i recommend you use quickcast for certain ability's, like poof for example, is much eaier to do with quickcast. you basically just tab+ hotkey 5 times with total meepos, instead of tap + click.
> though for me it doesn't seem to work with legacy keys.. i only use quickcast for meepo's poofs.


Indeed, quick cast does not work with legacy key unfortunately.









As for me I quickcast everything but I did set an alt modifier to normal cast.
That way I can still use selfcast and tp without too much issues.

As for macros:

I only have some for courier and rune check, otherwise nothing really relevant.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Its not that I need macros ... I can play him properly but sometimes I just want to rolfstomp and I really just enjoy the hero ... ... The macro I use removes me having to, in the heat of the moment, slam tab and space (quick cast) as fast as humanly possible every time poof is off cooldown ... ... So I basically just made a 1 click tab and quick cast button ... (only started using it a few days ago)
> 
> I really don't see myself playing big tourneys any time soon ... ... and technically I could introduce a delay between the "tabs" to make it look like I am not macro'in but that is too much effort .. lol
> I do use quick casting ... set poof to space and tab switches between my meepos ...


Just be careful. Reddit is on a witch hunt for hacks/macros right now. Seems a big cheat went public.

Long run this might gimp your Doto progression. Learning to control your poofs/nets is more important than getting them out fast.

Your poofs will always have the same delay. If you do play in competitive somebody might sniff it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> GAIS, I will be playing Dota on good connection Friday


Better not be Friday morning and than you blame me for not playing wiff you.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Indeed, quick cast does not work with legacy key unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me I quickcast everything but I did set an alt modifier to normal cast.
> That way I can still use selfcast and tp without too much issues.
> 
> As for macros:
> 
> I only have some for courier and rune check, otherwise nothing really relevant.


why doesn't it work actually? i always wondered about it.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> why doesn't it work actually? i always wondered about it.


Cause volvo! hahah

More seriously, no idea why it has not been implemented yet.

People have been asking for this feature for a long time now without any answer from volvo.

"Soon™"


----------



## connectwise

Man I really need to learn about legacy keys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i only took a 5 day break lol.


Welcome to dota, you suck. lol.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Man I really need to learn about legacy keys.
> Welcome to dota, you suck. lol.


nothing special really. just the standard wc3 keys.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Better not be Friday morning and than you blame me for not playing wiff you.


Well not anymore, now that you ruined it


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> isn't it more enjoyable to play without macro's though?
> i'm not a big fan of press one button to cast all meepo's but thats me.


Yeah I use to play him back in Dota 1 with macros but I played on a a 2ndary rig for about a week and learned to tab poof... So much nor gratifying to pull it off (I played a bunch of 3v3 on dota 1 I had a 90%win rate and almost exclusively played meets, so broken in 3v3)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Man I really need to learn about legacy keys.


Legacy keys are just the hot keys from wc3 Dota used in Dota 2 instead of qwer. I switched about a year ago from legacy to the qwer (Dota 2 system) when I had 3 games in a row with leavers and it was so hard to play 2 characters with different hockey's.

Man all this talk of Meepo makes me want to play him now


----------



## connectwise

Do you guys ever feel that carry is boring as heck, spending all those time farming.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Did you guys see that very broken combo that happened during the MVP vs PokerFace game ...

Kunkka uses X marks the spot and then tinker BOTs in and dagon re-arm and dagon again then gets pulled back ... and it was basically rinse repeat with Kunkka never leaving the fountain

Surely that should be a DQ


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Did you guys see that very broken combo that happened during the MVP vs PokerFace game ...
> 
> Kunkka uses X marks the spot and then tinker BOTs in and dagon re-arm and dagon again then gets pulled back ... and it was basically rinse repeat with Kunkka never leaving the fountain
> 
> Surely that should be a DQ


Why should it be a DQ? The purpose of Dota is that there are no in-game rules other than those enforced upon you. Fountain hooking was also used extensively in TI2, but getting the timing right is quite hard.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Why should it be a DQ? The purpose of Dota is that there are no in-game rules other than those enforced upon you. Fountain hooking was also used extensively in TI2, but getting the timing right is quite hard.


Kinda this.
No rules in dota.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Do you guys ever feel that carry is boring as heck, spending all those time farming.


Nah, its fun as hell.
especially when mid is taken. it just wins the game for you.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Why should it be a DQ? The purpose of Dota is that there are no in-game rules other than those enforced upon you. Fountain hooking was also used extensively in TI2, but getting the timing right is quite hard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Kinda this.
> No rules in dota.


DQ for Kunkka basically being afk ? ... ... If you do that in a PUB you get kicked for being afk ... ... he literally just hit lvl 8 and sat in fountain for the rest of the game ... well mostly ...

*:::EDIT:::*

I think it is considered afk when you get kicked for not gaining experience for a certain amount of time


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> DQ for Kunkka basically being afk ? ... ... If you do that in a PUB you get kicked for being afk ... ... he literally just hit lvl 8 and sat in fountain for the rest of the game ... well mostly ...
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> I think it is considered afk when you get kicked for not gaining experience for a certain amount of time


Pub and competetive isn't the same.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> DQ for Kunkka basically being afk ? ... ... If you do that in a PUB you get kicked for being afk ... ... he literally just hit lvl 8 and sat in fountain for the rest of the game ... well mostly ...
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> I think it is considered afk when you get kicked for not gaining experience for a certain amount of time


Think he farmed a neutral creep every once in awhile.

This isn't some new meta, it's been done in pubs before. I sometimes run Kunkka + NP for super ratting.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

First time I have seen something like this ... So yeah ... ... I think it is a pretty crappy thing ... I would have just called GG if I had been PKF ...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Did you guys see that very broken combo that happened during the MVP vs PokerFace game ...
> 
> Kunkka uses X marks the spot and then tinker BOTs in and dagon re-arm and dagon again then gets pulled back ... and it was basically rinse repeat with Kunkka never leaving the fountain
> 
> Surely that should be a DQ


Yup was an awesome play, nothing wrong with it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Why should it be a DQ? The purpose of Dota is that there are no in-game rules other than those enforced upon you. Fountain hooking was also used extensively in TI2, but getting the timing right is quite hard.


agreed

If soming is broken icefrog will fix it


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Do you guys ever feel that carry is boring as heck, spending all those time farming.


Ricing is fun! Tox is right. haha

Ef and Nixeus are pretty good at creating space for carries.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Ricing is fun! Tox is right. haha
> 
> Ef and Nixeus are pretty good at creating space for carries.


Farming heroes more fun.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> First time I have seen something like this ... So yeah ... ... I think it is a pretty crappy thing ... I would have just called GG if I had been PKF ...


I thought Pokerface's draft was eh.

I've run Kunkka + 1 and played against it. It's not an autowin.

http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/2m6d68/science_ama_seriesim_david_dunning_a_social/cm1ckn6

Aui asking them serious questions about Dota.

Also learnt the best way to teach people is to challenge them mid.


----------



## WALSRU

^I think we accomplished the same thing from our first inhouse hahaha


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Like to the game. I want to see it in action.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Like to the game. I want to see it in action.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PEbBTA9kmw&list=UUfsOfLvadg89Bx8Sv_6WERg


----------



## redalert

http://store.valvesoftware.com/product.php?i=TI4C027


----------



## Bastard Wolf

SLTV Season 11!

Already another ticket to buy while I'm waiting for the compendium rewards from the previous one... XD


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://store.valvesoftware.com/product.php?i=TI4C027


Perfect if i need to switch to int boots during the day lol


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Perfect if i need to switch to int boots during the day lol


I think Im going to try and farm an armlet for powering through work....


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> SLTV Season 11!
> 
> Already another ticket to buy while I'm waiting for the compendium rewards from the previous one... XD


Geeze it's already here.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Geeze it's already here.


Yeah, Dream league ticket is available as well.

Still on the fence on this one though. Almost 4 euros for the ticket with no hats...


----------



## Toxsick

STL11?
half of the compendium awards arent even released.
gg vil0t


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> SLTV Season 11!
> 
> Already another ticket to buy while I'm waiting for the compendium rewards from the previous one... XD


Personally not buying any Starladder ticket until they pay out to previous winners.

I know the blame is mostly on Volvo but it feels money grabby having another tournament so soon when they're behind payments since SL9.

Reminds me I still haven't bought a Summit 2 ticket. Must get the dog courier.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Personally not buying any Starladder ticket until they pay out to previous winners.
> 
> I know the blame is mostly on Volvo but it feels a money grabby having another tournament so soon while they're behind payments since SL9.
> 
> Reminds me I still haven't bought a Summit 2 ticket. Must get the dog courier.


Summit 2 is indeed a must get.
Prizepool is around 9000$ from last compendium stretch goal.

on a sidenote:

volvo where is EG doom set ffs!
plz giff kkthx


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Summit 2 is indeed a must get.
> Prizepool is around 9000$ from last compendium stretch goal.
> 
> on a sidenote:
> 
> volvo where is EG doom set ffs!
> plz giff kkthx


Never getting it!









http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2m8gzn/dreamleague_has_a_ticket_with_a_nice_50/

Get Dreamleague, support e-sports!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Never getting it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2m8gzn/dreamleague_has_a_ticket_with_a_nice_50/
> 
> Get Dreamleague, support e-sports!


But but, there is no hats attached to it!

hahaha

I will surely get it anyways. I want things to watch for the week end.


----------



## redalert

All delays with item related hats from tourney's is on Valve. I dont know what changes Valve made with the taxes related to the extra money from the prizepool but every tourney that is not based in the US has had issues with long delays. From what I gathered it has always taken awhile to get paid even prior to the additional money from selling Dota tv tickets. I bought the new SL XI and DL tickets already..

I came across something that made we go







one of the wards that I have sells for more than a Lina arcana on the steam market


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/oracle/day1#f=0
http://www.dota2.com/oracle/day1/6


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Woohoo Oracle and PA arcana!

Steam wallet's gonna go dry dry.


----------



## redalert

more Alliance disbands https://www.facebook.com/FollowAkke?fref=nf


----------



## Toxsick

time to have fun in pubs... double midas oracle inc.

was arc warden.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



time to kil myself


----------



## redalert

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Oracle


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Oracle is kinda really fugly.

I was hoping for Zet or Pit lord!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Personally not buying any Starladder ticket until they pay out to previous winners.
> 
> I know the blame is mostly on Volvo but it feels money grabby having another tournament so soon when they're behind payments since SL9.
> 
> Reminds me I still haven't bought a Summit 2 ticket. Must get the dog courier.


To be fair - it is not really Valve's fault. There are tax documents that some teams or organizations can't provide before Valve can disperse funds. Plus many of these online ticket purchases take up to 90 to 120 days to verify and clear (CC processing) - maybe longer if those are international CCs used to buy bundles.

But the biggest delay has to do with tax... Basically in order for Valve to pay anything to anyone, they need to complete a 1099 or relevant tax forms, if not, Valve will have to deduct 39.6% of payout to cover Federal taxes or the IRS is going to have fun - for international organizations the 39.6% Federal taxes will be auto deducted anyway unless that international organization has a US Tax ID and can pay the correct Federal tax rate later based on earnings or business entity registration. The reason for the max Fed deduction is in case the winner may win more money and may hit the max 39.6% tax rate bracked - if they don't earn that much they will get refunded the excess with held money on their tax returns. In previous tournaments the contributed funds of payouts were in the single thousands or at most tens of thousands - now they are in the hundreds of thousands that Volvo has to transfer to the organizers bank accounts. IRS may over look a few thousand, but definitely not hundreds of thousands. The people complaining about delays in payouts just don't understand how the Federal tax system works or don't have the proper documents or completed application to provide to Valve.

For example if ef wins TI8 - his share of the $5 million is $1 million, because Ef is a USA resident and filed a 1099 with Valve, he can get the full $ 1 million but will have to pay $39.6% ($396,000) when files his personal taxes on the upcoming April 15. If ef is an international resident, Valve will only pay him $604,000 and withhold the $396k to pay the Fed taxes.

The same concepts applies to organizers of their own tournaments. BTS has a 1099 filed with Valve so they will probably get the full $300k in contributed funds transferred from Valve for their Summit 2 tournament, HOWEVER, they will have to make sure the participating teams have the correct tax docs filed and BTS have to account for taxes before awarding the teams their checks/funds minus withheld funds for federal tax... if BTS does not do it correctly, IRS may hold them accountable for the tax rate for whatever their annual received funds transferred from Valve. Most delays in winning payouts have to deal with taxes documents and tax filings - because if the tournament organizer does not do it properly, they are liable for the entire tax liability and not the winning teams.

Its the nature of the beast = bigger tournament winnings = more taxes = IRS will take notice, track, and hold everyone accountable = GG well played!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> To be fair - it is not really Valve's fault. There are tax documents that some teams or organizations can't provide before Valve can disperse funds. Plus many of these online ticket purchases take up to 90 to 120 days to verify and clear (CC processing) - maybe longer if those are international CCs used to buy bundles.
> 
> But the biggest delay has to do with tax... Basically in order for Valve to pay anything to anyone, they need to complete a 1099 or relevant tax forms, if not, Valve will have to deduct 39.6% of payout to cover Federal taxes or the IRS is going to have fun - for international organizations the 39.6% Federal taxes will be auto deducted anyway unless that international organization has a US Tax ID and can pay the correct Federal tax rate later based on earnings or business entity registration. The reason for the max Fed deduction is in case the winner may win more money and may hit the max 39.6% tax rate bracked - if they don't earn that much they will get refunded the excess with held money on their tax returns. In previous tournaments the contributed funds of payouts were in the single thousands or at most tens of thousands - now they are in the hundreds of thousands that Volvo has to transfer to the organizers bank accounts. IRS may over look a few thousand, but definitely not hundreds of thousands. The people complaining about delays in payouts just don't understand how the Federal tax system works or don't have the proper documents or completed application to provide to Valve.
> 
> For example if ef wins TI8 - his share of the $5 million is $1 million, because Ef is a USA resident and filed a 1099 with Valve, he can get the full $ 1 million but will have to pay $39.6% ($396,000) when files his personal taxes on the upcoming April 15. If ef is an international resident, Valve will only pay him $604,000 and withhold the $396k to pay the Fed taxes.
> 
> The same concepts applies to organizers of their own tournaments. BTS has a 1099 filed with Valve so they will probably get the full $300k in contributed funds transferred from Valve for their Summit 2 tournament, HOWEVER, they will have to make sure the participating teams have the correct tax docs filed and BTS have to account for taxes before awarding the teams their checks/funds minus withheld funds for federal tax... if BTS does not do it correctly, IRS may hold them accountable for the tax rate for whatever their annual received funds transferred from Valve. Most delays in winning payouts have to deal with taxes documents and tax filings - because if the tournament organizer does not do it properly, they are liable for the entire tax liability and not the winning teams.
> 
> Its the nature of the beast = bigger tournament winnings = more taxes = IRS will take notice, track, and hold everyone accountable = GG well played!


tl;dr ef wins TI8

Hahahahahaha


----------



## connectwise

I am very much confused by this PA development. Is it really just a new set of PA gear? I mean we don't have enough right.


----------



## redalert

Pa arcana that was part of the compendium goal from TI4.


----------



## connectwise

6.Yes but oracle doe? New hero? But it says via above link it's been in game since 6.78?

Personal story: haven't played in 3+ months, played 2 unranked game yesterday, realized I suck, but everyone else is even worse. Not only won but commended in both games. Moral of the story, if you wanna pick it up again, don't be afraid like I was, just go and have fun.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Pa arcana that was part of the compendium goal from TI4.


Do we have to buy it or we get it for free. Most likely have to buy it which really means nothing.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 6.Yes but oracle doe? New hero? But it says via above link it's been in game since 6.78?
> 
> Personal story: haven't played in 3+ months, played 2 unranked game yesterday, realized I suck, but everyone else is even worse. Not only won but commended in both games. Moral of the story, if you wanna pick it up again, don't be afraid like I was, just go and have fun.


New hero for Dota 2 but was added to Dota 1 in the 6.78 patch. http://www.playdota.com/changelogs/6.78 Not all the Dota 1 heroes have been added yet. to Dota 2 yet http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Unreleased_Content Dota 1 still does get patch and until recently the major patches like 6.82 would actually goto Dota 1 before getting added to Dota 2. Dota 1 is still on 6.81patch atm. Now when a completely brand new hero gets added I expect it will added to Dota 2 first in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do we have to buy it or we get it for free. Most likely have to buy it which really means nothing.


Free no chance the stretch goal was only to vote on which hero would get an Arcana through voting.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> New hero for Dota 2 but was added to Dota 1 in the 6.78 patch. http://www.playdota.com/changelogs/6.78 Not all the Dota 1 heroes have been added yet. to Dota 2 yet http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Unreleased_Content Dota 1 still does get patch and until recently the major patches like 6.82 would actually goto Dota 1 before getting added to Dota 2. Dota 1 is still on 6.81patch atm. Now when a completely brand new hero gets added I expect it will added to Dota 2 first in the future.
> Free no chance the stretch goal was only to vote on which hero would get an Arcana through voting.


How much? I mean only special people with special addiction buy skins.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How much? I mean only special people with special addiction buy skins.


The same as all the other arcanas $34.99.


----------



## connectwise

Ahhh I see there's a Dota 1 with the same patch number.

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## connectwise

This was posted on reddit and it's jsut nasty.


----------



## ku4eto

Had a similar game like this few months ago. Full carry and doing something like dual rampage alone. That was before the Focused Fire buff.


----------



## WALSRU

Went 2/8 yesterday. Played pretty terrible throughout, my drunk doto is not what it used to be.

Still won with Brew though. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Jim888

Did any fixes for Eyefinity and Dota 2 ever happen? I just got my permanent 3rd monitor and would love to have it work


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Did any fixes for Eyefinity and Dota 2 ever happen? I just got my permanent 3rd monitor and would love to have it work


found this.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/26v7hf/why_isnt_eyefinity_support_fixed_yet/


----------



## connectwise

Is there any way to watch the TI 4 finals between alliance and navi?

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Is there any way to watch the TI 4 finals between alliance and navi?
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


Ti3 u mean. Ti4 never happen.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Is there any way to watch the TI 4 finals between alliance and navi?
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


Yeah you can either watch on the official Dota 2 youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/user/dota2/search?query=TI3+grand+Finals

You can also watch it in game too everyone was given a TI3 pass, it was from one of present gifts when you leveled up. Just search under the watch tab/ premium tournaments on the last page and all of the TI2 and TI3 games are listed.


----------



## connectwise

Sounds good thank you.

The more I watch void getting wrecked in pro games, the more I think in some of these games, if he's position 1, he should try BF build.

Why isn't PL more popular in the pro scene?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Sounds good thank you.
> 
> The more I watch void getting wrecked in pro games, the more I think in some of these games, if he's position 1, he should try BF build.
> 
> Why isn't PL more popular in the pro scene?


When heroes get major changes to their abilities they normally get removed from CM (PL, Bloodseeker and Broodmother arent available in CM currently because of changes to their abilities.) No reason to pick PL when you can pick Naga instead.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> When heroes get major changes to their abilities they normally get removed from CM (PL, Bloodseeker and Broodmother arent available in CM currently because of changes to their abilities.) No reason to pick PL when you can pick Naga instead.


Indeed, with Naga and TB, PL does not feel like a natural choice when it comes to illusions based carries.


----------



## connectwise

trololo


----------



## EPiiKK

Cant wait for oracle. Gonna grind so much mmr while shes still op!
I mean come on, shadow dance for anyone in your team. How is that balanced.

Also im loving this double trouble tournament, too bad there is no much coverage for it. Dendi calling his mom killed my sides


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1027621320

You can actually see how the supports from both teams are carrying out the game , instaed of the carries.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Add me if youre 3.5k solo or above

mk ultra

avatar is Night Elf from WC3 box


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1027621320
> 
> You can actually see how the supports from both teams are carrying out the game , instaed of the carries.


i wouldn't call skywrath a support though.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Sounds good thank you.
> 
> The more I watch void getting wrecked in pro games, the more I think in some of these games, if he's position 1, he should try BF build.
> 
> Why isn't PL more popular in the pro scene?


nah void is fine if you rush MoM and start ganking whenever your ult is down. a lot of heroes got buffed and void can't quite kill everyone in a chronos the way he used to, so he needs to rely on snowballing more now. if the team's void goes bfury or midas they tend to lose the game.


----------



## HarrisLam

i do feel that midas (before 10 min) is still OK because it secures late game as long as your team wasn't getting too seriously beat in the beginning, it also gives you a decent "base" attack speed when your MoM is on cooldown. Cuz let's just be frank here, void's attack speed is horrible. Even with treads maelstorm.

On the other hand, battlefury is way too much investment.

The only exception is when the other team has like PL + meepo + Naga and your team doesn't have enough AOE, happens maybe once in 100 games.

Speaking of void, just saw a pro game yesterday where the Void was first/second picked, then the enemy team ended up to have something like ES Jakiro venge OD. Chrono doesn't do ANYTHING. BKB on void solved half of the problem, but it took void 10-15 mins to finish his current item progression and get to BKB. During that time the opposing team gain enough advantage of failing chronos to the point where it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## ku4eto

You know what is more useless ? Battlefury on PA , where the enemy team doesn't have a single hero with illusions, or they are are 3-4 ranged. Most useless investment by far for first item.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> You know what is more useless ? Battlefury on PA , where the enemy team doesn't have a single hero with illusions, or they are are 3-4 ranged. Most useless investment by far for first item.


Well it's definitely not bad and surely not the most useless item on PA. She needs BF to get farm just like AM.
i dont see the issue when someone goes PT/Brown boots and then ring of health > broadsword > claymore > voidstone for early game.

Not talking about 30+mins bf we see in some pub games though.
15/20 mins is ok though.


----------



## ku4eto

The "faster farming" reason is ... idiotic. Why would you need to kill an entire creep wave 4 seconds faster ? Basher + Helm of Dominator = same amount of gold like Battlefury. And its way more useful -> bash + life steal.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> The "faster farming" reason is ... idiotic. Why would you need to kill an entire creep wave 4 seconds faster ? Basher + Helm of Dominator = same amount of gold like Battlefury. And its way more useful -> bash + life steal.


Still, you can get Basher + LS after the BF.

As I said, as long as you can get your BF fast, you're doing good.
She's a lategame hard carry, she really needs items to get online.

Do you intend to teamfight early on with a PA?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Still, you can get Basher + LS after the BF.
> 
> As I said, as long as you can get your BF fast, you're doing good.
> She's a lategame hard carry, she really needs items to get online.
> 
> Do you intend to teamfight early on with a PA?


Depending on the team - just finished this one : http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1032179032
Farmed solo vs BH top , got Phase , HoD , Basher for ~20 minutes , then went team fighting. Done good i wouldsay.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Depending on the team - just finished this one : http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1032179032
> Farmed solo vs BH top , got Phase , HoD , Basher for ~20 minutes , then went team fighting. Done good i wouldsay.


Well I did not mean to start an argument, but saying that BF on PA was the most useless first item was kind of an overstatement.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Well I did not mean to start an argument, but saying that BF on PA was the most useless first item was kind of an overstatement.


My bad , this was out of frustration i think.
Battlefury can be good , but in my mind it is utterly bad to build it if :
1) there are no enemy heroes with illusions/meepo.
20 there are no teammates with heavy AOE crowd controls - Magnus/Enigma , Tide , Treant , Kunkka.


----------



## Toxsick

thats like saying battlefury is bad on anti mage because there are no illusion heroes.
battlefury is bought to farm faster + cleave.
but PA isnt like void. she a killing hero, just like TA is.

i noticed i still see alot of voids built battlefury in dota 1.


----------



## evilferret

Why not Midas instead of Bfury?









Or even better both!

Tox, you still play Dota 1?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Why not Midas instead of Bfury?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even better both!
> 
> Tox, you still play Dota 1?


i installed it,some weeks ago and i do tend to play some matches here and there a day , on ranked gaming client. since garena is gone for dota.
but damn, i do miss some of these models in dota 1. game was a masterpiece.


----------



## evilferret

My new excuse. I'm learning!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> My new excuse. I'm learning!


You yoloing!

Also, ARDM games were good last week end. haha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> You yoloing!
> 
> Also, ARDM games were good last week end. haha


We couldn't feed Sun. We didn't try hard enough.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

We were up 37 kills to 13 kills... my team tried to troll them pretending to let them have a chance of winning by giving them a fake base race... we ended up losing when their Naga ulti and we could not continue hitting their ancient....









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1030976893


----------



## mylilpony

ive been going phase hod/drums sny basher abyssal satanic on PA...494 MS! Ive been getting my bkb like 40 minutes in but if you have good teamfight or sustain you shouldn't really need it. The only game I got one for was against a slark silencer WD combo and even then i only used it twice.


----------



## Toxsick

via Imgflip GIF Maker
need more potm pickers camping middle


----------



## Bastard Wolf

damn, where is day 2 volvo!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> damn, where is day 2 volvo!


friday.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> friday.


I should have known.

Volvo did not mention consecutive days!

Volvo time/timezone, black hole theory... KMAC RAGE!!


----------



## mylilpony

My support who didn't buy courier or wards and was leeching XP mid started intentionally feeding 15 minutes into the game and went 2-27. We took down 4 rax and when we were about to win he started feeidng as many couriers as possible and kept telling the other team where all of our team was/what they were doing and then they were able to teamwipe and push mid and win....GOOD TIMES.

Everyone is garbage. Furion has 200 cs in a 60 minute game, inexcusable. And clinkz refused to get BKB


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> My support who didn't buy courier or wards and was leeching XP mid started intentionally feeding 15 minutes into the game and went 2-27. We took down 4 rax and when we were about to win he started feeidng as many couriers as possible and kept telling the other team where all of our team was/what they were doing and then they were able to teamwipe and push mid and win....GOOD TIMES.


You have been telling a lot of stories like this, with an idiot always in your team where the MMR is supposed to be pretty high.

Tell me if being a flag, a refard or a Donutbag is what it takes to get to your range of MMR, cuz I would be totally doing it to get there.


----------



## WALSRU

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1025547151

How the heck did we lose this Scooter?


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Speaking of void, just saw a pro game yesterday where the Void was first/second picked, then the enemy team ended up to have something like ES Jakiro venge OD. Chrono doesn't do ANYTHING. BKB on void solved half of the problem, but it took void 10-15 mins to finish his current item progression and get to BKB. During that time the opposing team gain enough advantage of failing chronos to the point where it doesn't matter anymore.


Such overkill - I prefer to just babysit with a glimpse heavy disruptor early game when you don't have to worry about a bkb on void. Super easy to prevent void from snowballing. If he quits ganking and retreats to jungle + farming. Smoke gank + ult = ded void.

You can make him very useless for the first 30 mins and severely limit his farm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> You know what is more useless ? Battlefury on PA , where the enemy team doesn't have a single hero with illusions, or they are are 3-4 ranged. Most useless investment by far for first item.


Not entirely useless. Depending on your lineup, if your the 1 spot in a 4 protect 1 situation, its far easier to split push and farm with a battlefury. You have to commit to the fact that your going to not be involved in most small fights/skirmishes until your BKB is complete though.

The flash farming from BF shortens your exposure when your split pushing and pathing between jungle spawns to the lane and back. If your going to be fighting early on though, Basher + BKB is always solid. Halberd is a solid choice if your in a late game scenario and you need to shut down an enemy right clicker. Having the utility of the Abyssal Blade in combination with this is pretty solid and it comes that much sooner if your skip battle fury. You CS will suffer though, so you need to make sure your getting kills and not dying.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Does anyone use SweetFX in Dota 2?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1025547151
> 
> How the heck did we lose this Scooter?


Look at their farm and look at yours. They have almost double the creep kills.
Double Halberd isn't good. The first Halberd is a huge EHP boost - the second, not as much. I think Heart or Aghs would have been better.
CK had basically no items.
Shadow Shaman had 164 tower damage, meaning that his wards was never put on a tower. If they're deathballing it should be easy to push a lane and drop wards on a tower - they even had their bot T1 remaining.

In comparison their team seem to have the stats they should have.
The only exception being Skywrath having a fairly low hero healing done, but I could imagine that being fine if the Mek was received late in the game. Mek starts to fall off at 25-35 minutes depending on lineup and your opponents.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> Such overkill - I prefer to just babysit with a glimpse heavy disruptor early game when you don't have to worry about a bkb on void. Super easy to prevent void from snowballing. If he quits ganking and retreats to jungle + farming. Smoke gank + ult = ded void.


disrupter is 1 hero. whatever the chrono target should be, disrupter + target in Chrono at the same time would be successful play, and that is far from impossible to achieve as you can't always be at that optimal range from the "target" where you can cast glimpse on void but would not get chrono-ed / initiated on.

that line up on the other hand, you may say that its overkill, but it ensures that chrono doesn't yield anything, and it consists of heros that are very capable themselves.

by the way, now that I think about it, the 5th hero that I couldnt think of was brew.


----------



## WALSRU

Was not expecting serious response. Totally agree with everything you said though, those are fair points.

I haven't been playing much this patch, isn't Aghs a lot worse on him now that the ult cd is so low already?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Was not expecting serious response. Totally agree with everything you said though, those are fair points.
> 
> I haven't been playing much this patch, isn't Aghs a lot worse on him now that the ult cd is so low already?


The Aghs pick on him was to counter BKBs but now BKBs are nerfed so there is no need for his ult.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1025547151
> 
> How the heck did we lose this Scooter?


The Dagon build on Necro is why. I hate that build for Necro. You need to tank him up and get the carries to deal the damage. At least that is the plan, right?

Seriously now, the farming just went downhill from that point on.


----------



## ku4eto

Because the Dagon is good for the ult ? You jump in , ult him , Dagon + Death Pulse = quite the hp reduction. If you are with Scepter already the enemy should be pretty much dead.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Because the Dagon is good for the ult ? You jump in , ult him , Dagon + Death Pulse = quite the hp reduction. If you are with Scepter already the enemy should be pretty much dead.


Yeah I guess there is that validity. Like Big Daddy said, everything is possible.


----------



## ku4eto

Same as with Witch Doctors' Maledict + Dagon. Instant burst for more DPS from the DoT


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> disrupter is 1 hero. whatever the chrono target should be, disrupter + target in Chrono at the same time would be successful play, and that is far from impossible to achieve as you can't always be at that optimal range from the "target" where you can cast glimpse on void but would not get chrono-ed / initiated on.
> 
> that line up on the other hand, you may say that its overkill, but it ensures that chrono doesn't yield anything, and it consists of heros that are very capable themselves.
> 
> by the way, now that I think about it, the 5th hero that I couldnt think of was brew.


Completely disagree. If theres a void in the game and your playing disruptor your JOB is to not be within chrono range of your team if it is up, EVER. Glimpse range is HUGE, you have no reason to be next to them. Think playing silencer against enigma... you're NEVER next to your team because if you can't global you lose. Simple as that.

Glimpse + early Eul's on disruptor pretty much shuts down any void under 4k mmr. If your forcing the void to spend his early gold on a BKB, that means hes skipping maelstrom, etc (unless your team is literally letting him free farm, which is another problem entirely). If he waits too long for the BKB the games already over. Unlikely they recover. If he managed to get a BKB early and tries to jump you and hold his ult, just self euls and kite him while you kill his team around him. Either way, your dictating his ult timing and effectiveness. Most void players are going to be dumb and just blow it.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1033959966

A game on HOW TO THROW YOUR GAME. This void got twice the entire teams in his ult MINUS THE STUPID SNIPER , which proceeds to kill us.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

It's kinda happening guys:

https://steamdb.info/app/205800/history/

PS: could also be nothing relevan


----------



## redalert

The hype is real


----------



## evilferret

Wow, preorder item... Gaben plz!

http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/20684

So it's a virtual virtual item until released and selling for cheaper on the market place currently.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Wow, preorder item... Gaben plz!
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/20684
> 
> So it's a virtual virtual item until released and selling for cheaper on the market place currently.


Oh no... should I use my $30 towards a new PC build or this shiny new PA Arcana set?! Based Gaben!


----------



## redalert

Besides the new hero being added my favorite thing in the update

Enabled Broodmother in Captain's Mode
Enabled Phoenix in Captain's Mode


----------



## Toxsick

so day 3 is faceless void rework?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> so day 3 is faceless void rework?


Day 3 is watching noob PA's feed


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Day 3 is watching noob PA's feed


rofl, thanks for the links.

day 3 should be friday right?


----------



## redalert

Valve cant count to 3 Kappa. I expect the new patch to go live either Wednesday or Thursday depending on bugs but I dont really think there will be anything else this week like Void remodel.
Maybe with Frostivuis update plus the Kunkka Arcana. Its Valve so who knows what they might do. The new PA arcana Ult icon so awful but the animation for Coup de Grace is pretty sick





The sword after she kills someone can be leveled up to different colors.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Valve cant count to 3 Kappa. I expect the new patch to go live either Wednesday or Thursday depending on bugs but I dont really think there will be anything else this week like Void remodel.
> Maybe with Frostivuis update plus the Kunkka Arcana. Its Valve so who knows what they might do. The new PA arcana Ult icon so awful but the animation for Coup de Grace is pretty sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sword after she kills someone can be leveled up to different colors.


i'm not impressed with the arcana of phantom assasin.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i'm not impressed with the arcana of phantom assasin.


Yeah, particles are nice but design wise, she does not change much.

A bit disappointed but will probly end up gettin' it anyways. XD


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yeah, particles are nice but design wise, she does not change much.
> 
> A bit disappointed but will probly end up gettin' it anyways. XD


I wish every hero design was like this at the beginning








but then again, valve wouldnt make money off cosmetics then.

i hope all heroes will have Arcanas at some point.


----------



## ku4eto

Like the particles look , how the PA looks actually , but i dislike the altered voices and the altered Coup d'Grace ult icon. I would say 50/50 , as i play with hero voices. I want the normal Dagger Dagger


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> Completely disagree. If theres a void in the game and your playing disruptor your JOB is to not be within chrono range of your team if it is up, EVER. Glimpse range is HUGE, you have no reason to be next to them. Think playing silencer against enigma... you're NEVER next to your team because if you can't global you lose. Simple as that.


Very true, because the kinetic field + static storm combo is so useless in teamfight you might as well sit at 1200 range away from everyone so that void can't hit things inside the chrono.

In a global silence, the entire enemy team can only do physical hits. With chronosphere down and void glimpsed back, their witch doctor and skyrath be ulting, exorcism be cleaning house and you still need 3 seconds to reach the fight and cast your combo. Not saying it doesn't work, but its just not the same thing as silencer.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i'm not impressed with the arcana of phantom assasin.


Look good but then again depends how much it is. All heros should have arcana for free.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Look good but then again depends how much it is. All heros should have arcana for free.


Wc3 models for dota 1 are all arcana's.


----------



## WALSRU

Edit for constructive post: Anyone know what hero they're using for their Heroic Effigy?


----------



## Toxsick

that original icon just doesnt fit with the pa arcana theme.


----------



## dante020

Man, that icon is pretty bad. It doesn't really match the Dota 2 art style and even if it did I don't think it's a good choice representation for the skill.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

Just a quick cosmetic question .... ... Is there a way to change invokers sleeves ? ... ... I am using a mixed set but the colours are light blue and white/silver ... But his sleeves stay this horrid purple ...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> Just a quick cosmetic question .... ... Is there a way to change invokers sleeves ? ... ... I am using a mixed set but the colours are light blue and white/silver ... But his sleeves stay this horrid purple ...


Check and see if you find something that might help you on that issue:

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Invoker#Equipment


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Why do Arcana cost so much?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why do Arcana cost so much?


same reason why apple and beats by dre cost so much, to make them feel premium


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why do Arcana cost so much?


Well Valve does put more effort in those skins with a bunch of added features and new particles so the price is indeed higher and normally on par quality Wise.

Also expensive is relative, since there are other cosmetics who costs a lot more like DC hook, alpine set, scythe of ice, TI2 couriers...


----------



## Atham

I have been thinking on using a setup like this for Dota, since scooter tells me I lack map awareness.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Well Valve does put more effort in those skins with a bunch of added features and new particles so the price is indeed higher and normally on par quality Wise.
> 
> Also expensive is relative, since there are other cosmetics who costs a lot more like DC hook, alpine set, scythe of ice, TI2 couriers...


Man its $30. Thats half as much a full AAA game cost. It does not cost $30 to make the Arcana.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking on using a setup like this for Dota, since scooter tells me I lack map awareness.


Kinda overkill hahaha.

Ef gave me a good tip some times ago.

Determinate your dominante eye:

http://www.wikihow.com/Determine-Your-Dominant-Eye

Then put the minimap on the same side as your dominant eye.

For example, my dominant eye is the right one and it's easier for me to check my right sided minimap.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking on using a setup like this for Dota, since scooter tells me I lack map awareness.


Make sure its on your dominant side.

I'm right eye dominant and it took awhile to adjust to having the minimap on the right side (mostly due to shopping) but worth it once you adjust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Man its $30. Thats half as much a full AAA game cost. It does not cost $30 to make the Arcana.


Not sure about you but I got more hrs into Dota than any other triple A game. Buying an Arcana once in awhile is cheaper than buying multiple games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> Just a quick cosmetic question .... ... Is there a way to change invokers sleeves ? ... ... I am using a mixed set but the colours are light blue and white/silver ... But his sleeves stay this horrid purple ...


Only a few Invoker sets change the sleeve color. Use the link Sol provided to figure out which.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Kinda overkill hahaha.
> 
> Ef gave me a good tip some times ago.
> 
> Determinate your dominante eye:
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Determine-Your-Dominant-Eye
> 
> Then put the minimap on the same side as your dominant eye.
> 
> For example, my dominant eye is the right one and it's easier for me to check my right sided minimap.


Did you increase the minimap icon size? Helps a lot too.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking on using a setup like this for Dota, since scooter tells me I lack map awareness.


It would be better to just learn to look at map, not that hard just takes getting used to. Like using mirrors in your car


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Man its $30. Thats half as much a full AAA game cost. It does not cost $30 to make the Arcana.


30$ may sound like a lot but the game is extremely popular and many people would not mind spending that amount of money for the game they enjoy.

Also, you can sell/trade later on for around the same price without much issues if you feel it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Make sure its on your dominant side.
> 
> I'm right eye dominant and it took awhile to adjust to having the minimap on the right side (mostly due to shopping) but worth it once you adjust.
> Not sure about you but I got more hrs into Dota than any other triple A game. Buying an Arcana once in awhile is cheaper than buying multiple games.
> Only a few Invoker sets change the sleeve color. Use the link Sol provided to figure out which.
> Did you increase the minimap icon size? Helps a lot too.


Does not matter how much time you spend playing Dota 2 and if you can get your moneys worth. Frankly PA is not a Hero you can play 100 times. I do have 1500 hours in Dota.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Did you increase the minimap icon size? Helps a lot too.


The icons are all pentachinos, all gud.








Also changed the colors for giggles.


----------



## Atham

Yeah I increase the size of map icons.

I do wear glasses, and my left eye is weaker than my right. Although I am not sure if it has anything to do with dominant or not. I don't want to look like a LoL player with the map on the right XD. I might try it.


----------



## WALSRU

If Scooter of all people is telling you that, well... I don't know if you can be helped lol

Plus you have to turn your whole head to see it!


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> If Scooter of all people is telling you that, well... I don't know if you can be helped lol
> 
> Plus you have to turn your whole head to see it!


I at least have reasons that can not be helped lol. Dominant eye easy left i dont have a right lol


----------



## redalert

They change the icon already lol


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does not matter how much time you spend playing Dota 2 and if you can get your moneys worth. Frankly PA is not a Hero you can play 100 times. I do have 1500 hours in Dota.


100 times is nothing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 100 times is nothing.


Really? Maybe its a lot because i Random every game. My most played is 70.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really? Maybe its a lot because i Random every game. My most played is 70.


Well if i had to count all my accounts together. i prolly have alot of games as invoker and sf too. lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Well if i had to count all my accounts together. i prolly have alot of games as invoker and sf too. lol


You can play Invoker and some other Mid hero but not PA lol. You will lose your mid.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You can play Invoker and some other Mid hero but not PA lol. You will lose your mid.


i never go pa middle.


----------



## redalert

You will see PA mid in pro games but really depends on the possible match up in mid otherwise safe lane. The only time she will go mid in a bad match is if the team has Wisp.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does not matter how much time you spend playing Dota 2 and if you can get your moneys worth. Frankly PA is not a Hero you can play 100 times. I do have 1500 hours in Dota.


PA's Arcana is tied to the next in game event.

Sol already mentioned that you can sell the item and recoup 70-80%.

I've been lucky with events so far so I'm willing to gamble on another.

If you keep playing, don't you get your money's worth?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> The icons are all pentachinos, all gud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also changed the colors for giggles.


OMG stop stealing my config!


----------



## Toxsick

Btw, anyone had issues with your mechanical keyboards?
it seems whatever i buy, my keystrokes are broken, meaning when i tap several keys it doesnt work.. or i have to tap them 5 times in order to work...
its pretty frustrating. after months of usage it seems to happen.. i need to stop buying cheaps.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Btw, anyone had issues with your mechanical keyboards?
> it seems whatever i buy, my keystrokes are broken, meaning when i tap several keys it doesnt work.. or i have to tap them 5 times in order to work...
> its pretty frustrating. after months of usage it seems to happen.. i need to stop buying cheaps.


My Ducky and another mechanical keyboard I had the same problems. Im using a quickfire now but I havent been playing much of anything to really judge if its any better.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> My Ducky and another mechanical keyboard I had the same problems. Im using a quickfire now but I havent been playing much of anything to really judge if its any better.


its very frustrating.

thought ducky was known for build quailty and long lasting?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> its very frustrating.
> 
> thought ducky was known for build quailty and long lasting?


For what I paid for it ($120) you would think it would. I heard nothing but good things about their keyboards played alot of BF3 with it. For me it was the W key I was having the most issue with on the Ducky and IIRC the other KB was a newegg KB that was like $50. They had Cherry Red switches in them, the Quickfire im using now has Black switches.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> its very frustrating.
> 
> thought ducky was known for build quailty and long lasting?


I swapped to a RealForce recently. Hopefully it lasts longer. Previously I was on my 2nd Ducky and had a spare since the 2nd was getting finicky.

I know I beat on mine but I got 3 years out of the first one and was on my 2nd year for the 2nd.

I carry my keyboard to work sometimes so it's a lot of extra stress. I've broken the Newegg $50 dollar mech within 6 months but the one I left at work is going onto it's 2nd year.

My wife is still using my old X-armor and it's fine. Go figure.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> They change the icon already lol


Ah , this is far better. Tho , i want to have an flick switch for the voice acting between normal and the new one.


----------



## 13321G4

Toxsick, you need to coach me some SF again please









Also 4ASC v EG game one.

Gotta love it! EU>USA.

MATUMBAMAN fan boy is born.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Sooo who else gonna get the PA arcana?

It does look extremely nice combined with Dragonterror set and Nimble Edge Set!

Will probly go for dragonterror though.

http://imgur.com/a/BjAh4


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Sooo who else gonna get the PA arcana?
> 
> It does look extremely nice combined with Dragonterror set and Nimble Edge Set!
> 
> Will probly go for dragonterror though.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/BjAh4


Trying to unload a few chests to subsidize the costs.









I'll probably break and buy it before the sale ends/event starts.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Trying to unload a few chests to subsidize the costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably break and buy it before the sale ends/event starts.


Yeah better to buy before the sales end.
It ends on tuesday next week so I guess we can expect the release of the patch on the same day.

Not getting hyped for a release this week. lol


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yeah better to buy before the sales end.
> It ends on tuesday next week so I guess we can expect the release of the patch on the same day.
> 
> Not getting hyped for a release this week. lol


Could just play with her Arcana for free on Test Client.









I can't wait for the effigies. Going to make the most ridiculous pose.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Could just play with her Arcana for free on Test Client.


Damn ef, i thought you were more hatsddicted than that...

Me disappointed much.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I got my tiny demihero. So awesome. I have a collectible addiction.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Damn ef, i thought you were more hatsddicted than that...
> 
> Me disappointed much.


Sorry, playing with effigies is more fun right now.

Have you seen some of the ones on Reddit?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sorry, playing with effigies is more fun right now.
> 
> Have you seen some of the ones on Reddit?


Yeah I did saw some of them.

I still have a disturbing Morphling in mind. hahaha


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I got my tiny demihero. So awesome. I have a collectible addiction.


Do you think they will release all the heroes eventually or will they just randomly do some and quit?

I too have a collectibles addiction, but if they are just going to randomly do a handful, I probably wont. The demiheroes do look well done though.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> i thought you were more hatsddicted than that...


You rang?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You rang?


Welcome to the "hatsddicted not so anonymous" club!

PS:

Wooooo damn

http://blog.dota2.com/2014/11/nemesis-assassin-event/


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1038008726

Finally ended that 12 lose streak. Wohoo.... I actually had to go for Arcanes/Dagon Nyx , which i have not done in quite the time.


----------



## scooter.jay

Finally a game where people understand roles lol. They actually let me farm for once ha ha









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1038079057


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Do you think they will release all the heroes eventually or will they just randomly do some and quit?
> 
> I too have a collectibles addiction, but if they are just going to randomly do a handful, I probably wont. The demiheroes do look well done though.


We probably won't know till next TI.

The current Demiheroes are from Series 1 so it's possible we get more Series.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Cool, the dota cinema sets are available directly on sale through dota2store:

http://www.dota2.com/store/

I think it's a good alternative to people who do not want to gamble on chests to get the set they want.

The veno set is sick!
Jurassic park ftw.

My wallet is already crying and Frostivus is also coming at high speed!


----------



## redalert

All I want is some Brood and Phoenix pickers in CM mode on the new patch


----------



## redalert

https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/535601855506956288


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/535601855506956288


Can you explain what that is about?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Can you explain what that is about?


http://www.dota2.com/oracle/day3


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/oracle/day3


What a stupid event.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What a stupid event.


Why is that stupid?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Why is that stupid?


DO I NEED TO OWN THE MANIFOLD PARADOX ARCANA TO PLAY THE EVENT OR EARN REWARDS?
No, as long as one person in the match owns the Arcana, the event can be activated and everyone in the match is eligible for rewards.

I have seen maybe 3 or 4 Arcanas since they where first introduced in-game.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> DO I NEED TO OWN THE MANIFOLD PARADOX ARCANA TO PLAY THE EVENT OR EARN REWARDS?
> No, as long as one person in the match owns the Arcana, the event can be activated and everyone in the match is eligible for rewards.
> 
> I have seen maybe 3 or 4 Arcanas since they where first introduced in-game.


I'm pretty sure there will be tons of Arcana PA around to activate the event.
If not with you, against you so you have a pretty high chance of getting rewards even without owning the arcana.


----------



## Toxsick

why do i have at the left bottem side that stuff? in-game.. atleast give me an option to disable it valve.


----------



## connectwise

Anyone else have this problem: middle mouse button no longer grips camera.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We probably won't know till next TI.
> 
> The current Demiheroes are from Series 1 so it's possible we get more Series.


Yea the fact it says series 1 leads me to believe there will be more.

EDIT: Got my first game killed the contract wich was axe within first 3 min. Then we feed and loss really bad. Oracle, Sniper, Nyx and axe are one jacked up combo.

EDIT 2: Yay got two in a row now. Only 31 more to go. lol


----------



## Toxsick

Lmao. seems they got it fixed fast the arcana drop.


----------



## connectwise

PA arcana drops everywhere! Well at least on reddit.

Another question: who's this and why do people spam his face:


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> PA arcana drops everywhere! Well at least on reddit.
> 
> Another question: who's this and why do people spam his face:


Who is Kappa?
Me. An ex Justin.tv employee. There are a couple people impersonating me online but, I only use twitter @lazythunk

FAQ
How did this happen?
I worked on the chat client. There were existing faces of JTV employees and I added mine.
For some reason Kappa was popular right away. It's probably because it's a fun word and it's easy to type.

http://lazythunk.com/kappa/


----------



## ku4eto

ARHG GOD DAMN IT. Power failure resulted in 1 hour of internet down , and ...

16 GAMES OF LOW PRIORITY , WTH ?!


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> ARHG GOD DAMN IT. Power failure resulted in 1 hour of internet down , and ...
> 
> 16 GAMES OF LOW PRIORITY , WTH ?!


16?!?!?!?!?

I played 2 games of Low priority and it was utterly ******ed.


----------



## HarrisLam

I think the number of low priority games you need to play to get back to normal grows either in multiple or exponentially. So everytime you abandoned a game(or whatever that makes you drop to low), you should expect to face a lot more low prior games than last time you did.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> ARHG GOD DAMN IT. Power failure resulted in 1 hour of internet down , and ...
> 
> 16 GAMES OF LOW PRIORITY , WTH ?!


i got 4 left from 11.

its a nightmare... help me someone!!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Who is Kappa?
> Me. An ex Justin.tv employee. There are a couple people impersonating me online but, I only use twitter @lazythunk
> 
> FAQ
> How did this happen?
> I worked on the chat client. There were existing faces of JTV employees and I added mine.
> For some reason Kappa was popular right away. It's probably because it's a fun word and it's easy to type.
> 
> http://lazythunk.com/kappa/


----------



## HarrisLam

i thought you can get through it with coop vs bot?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



?


----------



## DemiseGR

Keepo ?


----------



## ku4eto

And guess what... My internet stopped and my Abandonned games JUST GOT REFRESHED. Even tho i reconnected and still had my items , MY TEAM RECEIVED ITEMS BUT I DID NOT
FU VOLVO


----------



## EPiiKK

4-1 with oracle now, 1 because my friend threw...








What an op hero, played him mid and support.
Support just get heal and mobility, urn, mek force etc. And mid if you are ahead blink dagon or a fast mek. You can just dive towers, nuke enemy and ulti out, it's like slark but 10x better.


----------



## mylilpony

I haven't lost against oracle yet, been playing zeus offlane.

If you have more than 6 low priority games i believe if you abandon a bot game, your # drops to 6 automatically. Should google to make sure tho


----------



## EPiiKK

Most people cant play him right it seems.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

How is the event going for you guys?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I haven't lost against oracle yet, been playing zeus offlane.
> 
> If you have more than 6 low priority games i believe if you abandon a bot game, your # drops to 6 automatically. Should google to make sure tho


nope .. doesn't work sadly.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> nope .. doesn't work sadly.


seems like it was fixed last patch.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> How is the event going for you guys?


Zeus vs PA 1 game. We all know how easy is for Zeus to KS.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> How is the event going for you guys?


We got a Kunkka set yesterday from the PA event.

Dee wanted to keep playing.









Drops don't seem to be 100% for winning + completing the contract/denying contract.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> And guess what... My internet stopped and my Abandonned games JUST GOT REFRESHED. Even tho i reconnected and still had my items , MY TEAM RECEIVED ITEMS BUT I DID NOT
> FU VOLVO


Are you in low prio? We were farming the PA event and grinding Rage's LPQ games. Rage didn't get any drops.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We got a Kunkka set yesterday from the PA event.
> 
> Dee wanted to keep playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drops don't seem to be 100% for winning + completing the contract/denying. contract.
> Are you in low prio? We were farming the PA event and grinding Rage's LPQ games. Rage didn't get any drops.


Dee is eager to play, he wants dem hats. lol

Low prio player confirmed to not receive drops.
I saw the thread on reddit but too lazy to copypasta. hahaha


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Dee is eager to play, he wants dem hats. lol
> 
> Low prio player confirmed to not receive drops.
> I saw the thread on reddit but too lazy to copypasta. hahaha


i confirm that low priority doesn't get items (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Dee is eager to play, he wants dem hats. lol
> 
> Low prio player confirmed to not receive drops.
> I saw the thread on reddit but too lazy to copypasta. hahaha


Convince Dee I need his Drodo.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> i confirm that low priority doesn't get items (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


Time to grind out of LPQ!


----------



## redalert




----------



## Toxsick

EE casually walking away.


----------



## altsanity

Can confirm that the Contract event is literally PAY4TEAMWORK

Mention that I have the arcana, let someone else play PA since I'm a bit rusty with her, and all game long its 4 protect 1. I usually just cue with one buddy and more often than not we get paired up with horrible ragers that feed/throw the game the moment anyone makes a mistake. Went from a 6 game loosing streak to 3 wins just because everyone wanted to work together to complete the contract and get items. South African servers have never been this friendly


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> - Fixed crashing upon reconnecting. Cleared low priority games remaining for all players who received a penalty in the past 48 hours due to abandoning.


TY VOLVO FOR PATCH! A bit late tho








EDIT:
so what item sets are being dropped ? only normal ones , no arcanas/mythical ? I want Golden Empyrean and the WR back with custom animation


----------



## mylilpony

Weekend dota

ScreenShot2014-11-23at1.16.54AM.png 39k .png file


thats not including the game where my tiny mid got a 30 minute blink andkept tossing us into the other team just b/c.

or the mid that went 1-11 in 12 minutes.

or my offlane puck that gave their safelane PL a 5 minute midas and their trilane support a 10 minute midas. i dropped 200 points again in 24 hours lol


----------



## mylilpony

lol


----------



## ku4eto

From 3,7k i got to 3,4k .... I feel you man. And that is just for less than a week.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> lol


still a better experience than forced riki support:


For over an hour I was forced to mek/pipe/ward/deward. That game lasted an hour and a half. Our pugna was chinese and never played pugna before, kept decrep'ing people we wanted to right click. The most frustrating game I've ever played.

or doing so well on slark and still can't rescue the bad:



http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/837306705

^ only now do I realize that deso doesn't stack with skadi...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> still a better experience than forced riki support:
> 
> 
> For over an hour I was forced to mek/pipe/ward/deward. That game lasted an hour and a half. Our pugna was chinese and never played pugna before, kept decrep'ing people we wanted to right click. The most frustrating game I've ever played.
> 
> or doing so well on slark and still can't rescue the bad:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/837306705
> 
> ^ only now do I realize that deso doesn't stack with skadi...


only with lifesteal modifers i guess, skadi that is.


----------



## connectwise

The C9 vs EG games...


lol


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The C9 vs EG games...
> 
> 
> lol


uhh , link to Youtube matches ?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> still a better experience than forced riki support:
> 
> 
> For over an hour I was forced to mek/pipe/ward/deward. That game lasted an hour and a half. Our pugna was chinese and never played pugna before, kept decrep'ing people we wanted to right click. The most frustrating game I've ever played.
> 
> or doing so well on slark and still can't rescue the bad:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/837306705
> 
> ^ only now do I realize that deso doesn't stack with skadi...


My mid that died 11x in 12 minutes was 5k. He literally stood still auto attacking and getting hit by arrows. pretty sure he bought the acct b/c it was a very new one with mostlylosses in the first 2 pages. Most of these players are around 4.7k mmr but no one knows how to play dota because they all play like 3 or 4 OP heroes and never learned positioning or how to play when you dont get farm.

one of my wins yesterday didn't count because valve detected poor network or something. we had already taken rax. this is the 3rd time this week that has happened. and it only ever happens when im winning lol. and i wasn't even lagging that game


----------



## Toxsick

one little cause of lag, will detect the game as "poor network condition has been detected" no stats will be recorded. get ur stuff together valve. dang
how does a game even detect poor network conditions when no one even disconnected from the game. cheesus


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> one little cause of lag, will detect the game as "poor network condition has been detected" no stats will be recorded. get ur stuff together valve. dang
> how does a game even detect poor network conditions when no one even disconnected from the game. cheesus


Yeah. meanwhile my two games earlier than that everyone in game is getting 200-300 ping spikes and nothing.


----------



## Toxsick

i'm really hating these suggestion sometimes @ reddit. cheeus, casualizing the game, stop it, reddit pls thanks.


----------



## Ramzinho

WeLoveFine dota sales starts Tomorrow... *Get ready*


----------



## Atham

People getting items and such; I just got a trophy. What the hell? Where is my item.

Although, I don't play that often.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> People getting items and such; I just got a trophy. What the hell? Where is my item.
> 
> Although, I don't play that often.


Yup , same here , all i got is Assassin Assassinated 1x , and 3x Nemesis Assassin. No items , though i did not played today.


----------



## mr one

Sooooo tired of playing with random people... only looses because someone starts cry a lot and blame each other...if someone gonna have spare spot on 5 stack invite me mr_minister1


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Sooooo tired of playing with random people... only looses because someone starts cry a lot and blame each other...if someone gonna have spare spot on 5 stack invite me mr_minister1


That part of Dota 2. At least you blame on others. If you play with people you know and keep loosing you will still feel bad.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> WeLoveFine dota sales starts Tomorrow... *Get ready*


tell me more....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> tell me more....


https://twitter.com/welovefine/status/536610226535800834


----------



## redalert

http://www.twitch.tv/dreamleague/b/591918843?t=465m52s


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/dreamleague/b/591918843?t=465m52s


The second game Alliance should have won. Stopping the game in the middle really messes up the flow of the game.


----------



## redalert

Yeah that long pause sure didnt help them with the ET spirit bug C9 had that game


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That part of Dota 2. At least you blame on others. If you play with people you know and keep loosing you will still feel bad.


When i fail i admit it and if i feed i admit it too, but when people take a bad pick and feed or farm a lot and still do not have items at the same time blaming others is a ****ty situation







lots or random players like this end up flaming all over game and justthinks that they are correct when they suck


----------



## C r o s b y

EG.Juan Fernandez


----------



## evilferret

So much Aui content recently!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> When i fail i admit it and if i feed i admit it too, but when people take a bad pick and feed or farm a lot and still do not have items at the same time blaming others is a ****ty situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots or random players like this end up flaming all over game and justthinks that they are correct when they suck


If I play tonight I'll send an invite. Just be warned, might be as bad as a pub.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much Aui content recently!
> If I play tonight I'll send an invite. Just be warned, might be as bad as a pub.


Drunk ef though, so pro. hahah


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Drunk ef though, so pro. hahah


I think I won more games with drunk ef than sober ef....
















Maybe I was more relaxed and knew it was for fun and not so serious...


----------



## ku4eto

So , me mid , me carry , me support and me tankish ?
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1047911552

Had to buy like 80% of the wards , as SK was... kind of special in the begining. Later he decided to be a bit more of teamplayer.

WHAT MMR IS , GOT 3 WINS IN A ROW !!!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I think I won more games with drunk ef than sober ef....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I was more relaxed and knew it was for fun and not so serious...


Yeah being more relaxed does improve gameplay sometimes. lol
And even if we lose with drunk ef, it's always fun.









We had some prity gud games last w-e.


----------



## mr one

so all rage about a players that ruins games and makes me mad is because im not drinking?







that was simple


----------



## mylilpony

So cathartic to run into the guy who died 11times mid in 12 minutes and have him on the other team and get absolutely destroyed 1v1 and win the game.


----------



## Toxsick

or people who blame a sf 1 second into the game that you will feed.

Ohman. sub4ks, immediately muted when i see such talking.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> so all rage about a players that ruins games and makes me mad is because im not drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was simple


Yep... I realized most people I play with at night or on weekends are under the influence. I admit - I used to rage at my own friends whom have been playing DOTA since 2006. I realized that they play for fun and to relax. They no longer play with me so I started playing with OCN members - which made me learn to just relax and have fun too. I now play Drunk DOTA too... much more funny. Win or lose it is always fun.

Any how if anyone is up for it, we can form our own DD (Drunk DOTA) team... I nominate EF and Red as captains!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep... I realized most people I play with at night or on weekends are under the influence. I admit - I used to rage at my own friends whom have been playing DOTA since 2006. I realized that they play for fun and to relax. They no longer play with me so I started playing with OCN members - which made me learn to just relax and have fun too. I now play Drunk DOTA too... much more funny. Win or lose it is always fun.
> 
> Any how if anyone is up for it, we can form our own DD (Drunk DOTA) team... I nominate EF and Red as captains!


Ef can probably form a team by itself with his pentachino! hahaha


----------



## Toxsick

steam down for anyone?


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> steam down for anyone?


Yep all servers offline


----------



## mr one

yeap steam is down.... I play usualy with some friends but one of them tryhards a lot ant because of him we loose all the time







ill try to play for fun but sometimes its sooo hard because it ruins a whole fun :/ Ok count me in as one sober guy in team


----------



## scooter.jay

back up for me


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep... I realized most people I play with at night or on weekends are under the influence. I admit - I used to rage at my own friends whom have been playing DOTA since 2006. I realized that they play for fun and to relax. They no longer play with me so I started playing with OCN members - which made me learn to just relax and have fun too. I now play Drunk DOTA too... much more funny. Win or lose it is always fun.
> 
> Any how if anyone is up for it, we can form our own DD (Drunk DOTA) team... I nominate EF and Red as captains!


Road to TI8!









Can not imagine an angry Nix.


----------



## exodus1500

Went down during my last game, we denied the contract and was worried we would get our prizes.

luckily it came back up and I got Lich's black pool set. The first time my team won the contract my team didn't get anything


----------



## scooter.jay

Well this was fun thx to the very good players that made it happen lol (not me)

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1048228049

noob carry ftw lol


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Well this was fun thx to the very good players that made it happen lol (not me)
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1048228049
> 
> noob carry ftw lol


Were you playing PVE? haha


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Dota network down right now?


----------



## Valor958

Yes







10min now


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So annoying how trash their network is. I mean if a game like CoD has better network quality, your doing it wrong?


----------



## Valor958

I'm a sad panda now... I was looking forward to getting a few rounds in tonight. le sigh... thanks Valve.


----------



## mylilpony

For low priority - Fixed bug with low-pri abandonment penalty escalation / de-escalation....All players with a penalty greater than 6 have been reset to 6.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1049381737

and had to play a carry Nyx , where sadly the game was 4vs5 and we lost, because we had horrible Pugna + 0 wards bane.
Also FFS the damn Barathrum spells always go thru BKB.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1049381737
> 
> and had to play a carry Nyx , where sadly the game was 4vs5 and we lost, because we had horrible Pugna + 0 wards bane.
> Also FFS the damn Barathrum spells always go thru BKB.


to be honest, with your team's line-up against theirs plus your hero+build combination, I don't think even Bone7 could win that one lol...

no offense, but your build does not suit the hero at all. You are building man-fight-style on a burst damage hero against a REAL man-fight team. On a side note, I do believe that if you and invoker switch build-styles, you guys actually have a chance. Invoker is actually a decent DPS hero with help of some of his spells, and nyx could go full utility mode with blink orchid, cyclone, sheepstick, etc.

and if only that basher of yours was on the LC instead.

Of course I wasn't in the game so I couldnt have known how good these guys actually played or whether the play/build styles I put up even suit them, just saying that on paper that might better


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> to be honest, with your team's line-up against theirs plus your hero+build combination, I don't think even Bone7 could win that one lol...
> 
> no offense, but your build does not suit the hero at all. You are building man-fight-style on a burst damage hero against a REAL man-fight team. On a side note, I do believe that if you and invoker switch build-styles, you guys actually have a chance. Invoker is actually a decent DPS hero with help of some of his spells, and nyx could go full utility mode with blink orchid, cyclone, sheepstick, etc.
> 
> and if only that basher of yours was on the LC instead.
> 
> Of course I wasn't in the game so I couldnt have known how good these guys actually played or whether the play/build styles I put up even suit them, just saying that on paper that might better


yeah nyx carry is never a lineup id want to find myself in...any of the popular carries youll find in pubs today will have a very easy time dealing with one, even with less farm. if youre looking to farm a little bit offlane into a ganker is probably the best for him. or mid, but thats also a waste of a lane/role, really.


----------



## ku4eto

Well with such Legion that went for Blademail and dagger into a 1vs2/3 situations... i couldn't go Dagon vs Bara and Brew , they are too tough to kill with this. Not to mention that BKB on troll was oncoming from tthe 15th min , so another No. Only Lion and Mirana would have been disabled , but they weren't making the game, we were getting wrecked by only 3 ...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well with such Legion that went for Blademail and dagger into a 1vs2/3 situations... i couldn't go Dagon vs Bara and Brew , they are too tough to kill with this. Not to mention that BKB on troll was oncoming from tthe 15th min , so another No. Only Lion and Mirana would have been disabled , but they weren't making the game, we were getting wrecked by only 3 ...


With the BKB rework, I think early BKB is weak. Just force them to waste BKB early on.

Dagon might still have been worth it if you roamed with LC when Duel is up or just to kill Mirana/Lion.

I still think you needed utility items. I probably would have gone Eul's since you were behind.

From stats, it looks like Mirana was ganking and making space.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> With the BKB rework, I think early BKB is weak. Just force them to waste BKB early on.
> 
> Dagon might still have been worth it if you roamed with LC when Duel is up or just to kill Mirana/Lion.
> 
> I still think you needed utility items. I probably would have gone Eul's since you were behind.
> 
> From stats, it looks like Mirana was ganking and making space.


I still like bkb for midgame teamfights, as long as you dont waste too much charges (especially on your carry).

Not really a big fan of Nyx carry at all.

He does not scale that well into lategame imo compared to a popular pick like AM for instance.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> With the BKB rework, I think early BKB is weak. Just force them to waste BKB early on.
> 
> Dagon might still have been worth it if you roamed with LC when Duel is up or just to kill Mirana/Lion.
> 
> I still think you needed utility items. I probably would have gone Eul's since you were behind.
> 
> From stats, it looks like Mirana was ganking and making space.


Nooope , nothing like that. They were actually quite aggressive , we had 0 teamplay from our Pugna/Bane, they were farming or dying , with 0 wards up. The enemy team just rushed in with SB leading the charge , then they pop BM / BKB with Miranas Ult and we have to retreat , while they get a kill or tower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I still like bkb for midgame teamfights, as long as you dont waste too much charges (especially on your carry).
> 
> Not really a big fan of Nyx carry at all.
> 
> He does not scale that well into lategame imo compared to a popular pick like AM for instance.


AM is good only because of the blink and the AGI gain. Nyx can be too good for a carry , but it will need more badly att speed items. Not to mention that the stun is ******ed , and basher is probably a must for carrying with him.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Man its hard to find good support these days.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Nooope , nothing like that. They were actually quite aggressive , we had 0 teamplay from our Pugna/Bane, they were farming or dying , with 0 wards up. The enemy team just rushed in with SB leading the charge , then they pop BM / BKB with Miranas Ult and we have to retreat , while they get a kill or tower.
> 
> AM is good only because of the blink and the AGI gain. Nyx can be too good for a carry , but it will need more badly att speed items. Not to mention that the stun is ******ed , and basher is probably a must for carrying with him.


I dunno man, Nyx does not farm that well and has such a hard transitioning into lategame.

I'm not sure he fits much in current meta to be honest even though I like seeing him when picked correcly (against dem KOTL and dusa).


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Nooope , nothing like that. They were actually quite aggressive , we had 0 teamplay from our Pugna/Bane, they were farming or dying , with 0 wards up. The enemy team just rushed in with SB leading the charge , then they pop BM / BKB with Miranas Ult and we have to retreat , while they get a kill or tower.
> 
> AM is good only because of the blink and the AGI gain. Nyx can be too good for a carry , but it will need more badly att speed items. Not to mention that the stun is ******ed , and basher is probably a must for carrying with him.


am's not even a great hero. i dont have a problem against it in my games and i mostly play int-based supports. jakiro euls and ogre magi aghs or blink lion are pretty popular and effective.

there are at least 30 - 40 heroes that can carry better than nyx with the same farm, or even worse farm in many situations. relying on one hero and build is not great in the long term either.


----------



## ku4eto

Forget about Nyx , i am just baffled at how stupid team mates i can get :
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1049996408

THIS MAGNUS ... ruined the game with his Mid play - 0/1/1 for 18 minutes , 3 bad ult ( aka 2vs5 ) , and then he complains why i got no farm... Flamed then by ogre with " WHERE IS BF NOOB " while he said DONT DO BF. Utter crap.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Forget about Nyx , i am just baffled at how stupid team mates i can get :
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1049996408
> 
> THIS MAGNUS ... ruined the game with his Mid play - 0/1/1 for 18 minutes , 3 bad ult ( aka 2vs5 ) , and then he complains why i got no farm... Flamed then by ogre with " WHERE IS BF NOOB " while he said DONT DO BF. Utter crap.


Try to play with OCN people?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Try to play with OCN people?


I do not speak on the micro , even got muted the ingame voice.

Not good with going on the meta or following what people tell me to do.

Also this game :

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1050057418

OH MAN , Carry WR and we had a chance of winning , but RAT dota by NP and naga , alone killing 2 of their carries, we managed to push mid to the Ancient towers , but they got insta 3x buybcaks.... nice game , but prophet with thoo low cd on tp.


----------



## Toxsick

Anyone feels huskar should be reverted to few patches earlier?

instead of Magic resictence to damage... i miss that. i feel the new huskar isnt that interisting anymore. or rather boring.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well with such Legion that went for Blademail and dagger into a 1vs2/3 situations... i couldn't go Dagon vs Bara and Brew , they are too tough to kill with this. Not to mention that BKB on troll was oncoming from tthe 15th min , so another No. Only Lion and Mirana would have been disabled , but they weren't making the game, we were getting wrecked by only 3 ...


I personally don't like the Dagon build on Nyx. I think he has plenty of burst to begin with - a Dagon is not the right item to go. Not to mention it's EXTREMELY expensive.

Necrobook works wonders against all their heroes. You get an invis detection for when you're pushing, and you get a nice aura and DPS increase for your entire team. It also provides some solid stats which help all heroes.
Blink Dagger I also find to be essential on any hero with some kind of line stun, like Nyx and Lion. Having that allows you to pull off some nice disables that can completely turn a fight.

If nobody buys wards, buy them yourself. It's almost a necessity as Nyx if you don't want to be detected while ganking.
Burning Brew in teamfights seems almost essential. If he can't ult, and you can keep him away from the fight long enough, and if you still land 1 or 2 good stuns, this will be massive value for your team and should change any fight.
That's what I think Nyx is all about - sitting on hero or 2 and keeping them away from the fight. You don't really make any impact by right clicking stuff. Your cooldowns are short enough that you won't be able to sit on anyone anyway if you use them effectively. The Orchid also allows him to roam much more effectively, increasing his mana pool and mana regen heavily.
And from a psychology standpoint it frustrates people when a teammate of theirs get disabled so much from the fight that they can't participate, rather than just dying.

I think at that skill level (purely based on the stats I see), players wouldn't notice all their mana's gone missing all of a sudden. Nyx with Orchid can almost solo drain anyone of all their mana if they try to retaliate on Nyx somehow (but it requires Nyx to be able to initiate with W and be able to stun the target with E).


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I personally don't like the Dagon build on Nyx. I think he has plenty of burst to begin with - a Dagon is not the right item to go. Not to mention it's EXTREMELY expensive.
> 
> Necrobook works wonders against all their heroes. You get an invis detection for when you're pushing, and you get a nice aura and DPS increase for your entire team. It also provides some solid stats which help all heroes.
> Blink Dagger I also find to be essential on any hero with some kind of line stun, like Nyx and Lion. Having that allows you to pull off some nice disables that can completely turn a fight.
> 
> If nobody buys wards, buy them yourself. It's almost a necessity as Nyx if you don't want to be detected while ganking.
> Burning Brew in teamfights seems almost essential. If he can't ult, and you can keep him away from the fight long enough, and if you still land 1 or 2 good stuns, this will be massive value for your team and should change any fight.
> That's what I think Nyx is all about - sitting on hero or 2 and keeping them away from the fight. You don't really make any impact by right clicking stuff. Your cooldowns are short enough that you won't be able to sit on anyone anyway if you use them effectively. The Orchid also allows him to roam much more effectively, increasing his mana pool and mana regen heavily.
> And from a psychology standpoint it frustrates people when a teammate of theirs get disabled so much from the fight that they can't participate, rather than just dying.
> 
> I think at that skill level (purely based on the stats I see), players wouldn't notice all their mana's gone missing all of a sudden. Nyx with Orchid can almost solo drain anyone of all their mana if they try to retaliate on Nyx somehow (but it requires Nyx to be able to initiate with W and be able to stun the target with E).


Couldnt agree more. You can get so much more done with blink euls than dagon 5 which is more expensive i believe. Usually by the time you get D5 enemy team is 5 manning and finding solo heroes is very rare, at least if you are playing anywhere above 2k ranks...
Also manaburn is ofter overlooked, brewmaster is a great example, lots of abilities to use but hardly any mana


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Couldnt agree more. You can get so much more done with blink euls than dagon 5 which is more expensive i believe. Usually by the time you get D5 enemy team is 5 manning and finding solo heroes is very rare, at least if you are playing anywhere above 2k ranks...
> Also manaburn is ofter overlooked, brewmaster is a great example, lots of abilities to use but hardly any mana


Yes but in most pups solo oriented items are better then team oriented items. For example i have been playing Jakiro and gotten so many icepaths with euls but team is doing something else.


----------



## connectwise

Anyone have any idea why middle mouse button stops being draggable screen pan all of a sudden?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why middle mouse button stops being draggable screen pan all of a sudden?


If its not default key, at least i have some bug where my keybinds reset from time to time. Did you check them?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yes but in most pups solo oriented items are better then team oriented items. For example i have been playing Jakiro and gotten so many icepaths with euls but team is doing something else.


Should we theorycraft based on sub optimal pub situations?

I dunno if I want to always think of my teammates as *******.

For instance, Ku4eto seems to have problems with his solo queue experience while not really fond of stacking with people.

At this rate OCN forum will look like the wailing wall. lol

Or like reddit... hahahah


----------



## ku4eto

The last 5 games ( exclude this one ) with Nyx , i went with Dagon 1-2 and then Drums/Orchid. Orchid is really good actually , increases the burst damage , increases the CC' your team has and gives you plenty of mana regen and att speed + some attack damage. Excluding again the last game, i was buying wwards in the previous 5 , while also being on hard lane. But Dagon build is just not my thing, i dislike it. Playing Solo is just... luck based , if i would be with total anti-team players or normal people.


----------



## mylilpony

I find in a lot of my games even if i have good teammates selfish/poor item progressions lose games. biggest offenders are probably midas buyers. also sometimes your team really needs a disable or a shivas or a mek, not rushing maelstrom windrunner or rushing straight aghanims as a support unless it's something like AA or Silencer. but you shouldn't pick that unless youre confident you can get kills/ward decently or you have another support. Other situational items like halberd are important, or lately diffusal blade to counter omniknight is really important. Omni lets carries build really greedy and you can't punish it without one.

Hero choice, laning stage, and item progression, are so so important. Yes it's easier to comeback in games now but I hate having a game go for 55 minutes b/c my team does something stupid when we have the early advantage or the other team says GG.

As I've mentioned before too I find a lot of players that only play one role or a handful of heroes are often the weakest teammates I have. If their main heroes get picked they are pretty much useless and it's like playing 4v5.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I find in a lot of my games even if i have good teammates selfish/poor item progressions lose games. biggest offenders are probably midas buyers. also sometimes your team really needs a disable or a shivas or a mek, not rushing maelstrom windrunner or rushing straight aghanims as a support unless it's something like AA or Silencer. but you shouldn't pick that unless youre confident you can get kills/ward decently or you have another support. Other situational items like halberd are important, or lately diffusal blade to counter omniknight is really important. Omni lets carries build really greedy and you can't punish it without one.
> 
> Hero choice, laning stage, and item progression, are so so important. Yes it's easier to comeback in games now but I hate having a game go for 55 minutes b/c my team does something stupid when we have the early advantage or the other team says GG.
> 
> As I've mentioned before too I find a lot of players that only play one role or a handful of heroes are often the weakest teammates I have. If their main heroes get picked they are pretty much useless and it's like playing 4v5.


i do not agree on some points you made there. every game you cant blame it on your teammates. yes we have sometimes dumb people in the mm pool.
afterall they are supports anyway.

im always alone on the road most of the time. i do get some good support here and there, but i dont even bother with it.
i go mid and trust myself.


----------



## Toxsick

All of these games i felt i did everything most of the time.. except the game with bloodcyker in my team.
but mostly i ball out of controll pretty easily.
no reason to trust supports in a pub game really. though u have good ones here and there, that are helpful in a way.

*GAME 1*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*GAME 2*
Slark was 5k, no clue how he managed to get 5k. probably bought the account.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*GAME 3*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*GAME 4*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Man its hard to find good support these days.


really good support cm or veno here


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i do not agree on some points you made there. every game you cant blame it on your teammates. yes we have sometimes dumb people in the mm pool.
> afterall they are supports anyway.
> 
> im always alone on the road most of the time. i do get some good support here and there, but i dont even bother with it.
> i go mid and trust myself.


My point is peoples picks/items/lanes do matter, that means for myself too. And the reason why so many supports are not great is because no one ever bothers to learn support. they all want to play carry or mid, so when those roles are taken, they have to take a support or they jungle. which if you pick a jungler first, the other team may draft a very aggressive lineup to punish it. for example, if i see a jungler like doom or enigma or chen, and a safelane melee, i ask my teammates for a 2-1-2 lane and i pick viper. usually the carry is so far behind in 10 minutes that it's an easy win.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So i was in a bad losing streak and then i just played 2 games with Doom. What a good hero.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So i was in a bad losing streak and then i just played 2 games with Doom. What a good hero.


I kind of need people to teach me how to play Doom.

I liked to play him for the bling bling factor. When I play him, I often find myself going into a PvE situation where I have very good items by mid-late game, but never achieve enough to secure the win for my team. I could be lv 16 when everyone else is 14 or below, having phase midas drums heart shivas, but still be losing fights.

He is one of the few heros that I usually do pretty good with in the games, but end up losing said games again and again


----------



## mylilpony

i dont like drums or midas on doom, i like when people go for the blink phase into either utility mek/shvas or aghs. Had a doom the other day that went midas first againsta ggressive team with 4 stuns, he could never get his doom off b/c they would just stunlock him.

I had a game today my offlane went 1-20 in 30 minute game....unbelievable.
But i did win my first oracle game!
also had a game where my void missed 5 chronos and would only 1 man chrono every time. He went against offlane disruptor and earthshaker with bottle and soul ring so they spammed him out of lane. he refused to get magic stick and rushed treads instead of lifesteal...ended up going back to base 4x during laning stage. and gdtting treads and mask of madness at 17 minutes. enemy naga already had radiance then


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I kind of need people to teach me how to play Doom.
> 
> I liked to play him for the bling bling factor. When I play him, I often find myself going into a PvE situation where I have very good items by mid-late game, but never achieve enough to secure the win for my team. I could be lv 16 when everyone else is 14 or below, having phase midas drums heart shivas, but still be losing fights.
> 
> He is one of the few heros that I usually do pretty good with in the games, but end up losing said games again and again


I mostly play Doom PvE too and for Pubs its good enough. I never get blink in Doom because you really dont pick or play Doom like pros do for a purpose to shut down a hero in a team fight before they do anything. Midas is a must. Refresher agh is also good if you team has carry.


----------



## choLOL

Hello, guys. Is anyone else experiencing a weird bug on the Pudgling courier with the golden hook style? I can't seem to click it, also it can't be seen except for its aura and the glow of its hook. There are also some people experiencing this bug here and here.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Hello, guys. Is anyone else experiencing a weird bug on the Pudgling courier with the golden hook style? I can't seem to click it, also it can't be seen except for its aura and the glow of its hook. There are also some people experiencing this bug here and here.


----------



## choLOL

Yeah! That one! I changed my courier to Tory for the meantime to avoid being accused of abusing the bug. lol. I never knew ET also had a bug. Thanks for the information.


----------



## ku4eto

Guys , it seems that the SK bug with Sandstorm is still present , you can still see the old sandstorm animation , even if you move and cast it a bit further away. Just played a game with a Sand King in oour team who was doing this.


----------



## Valor958

All hero challenge..... COMPLETED!!!
Rubick was the last in my 1st run, now to start run 2.







Got a nice trophy and all. 5 challenges completed for another trophy.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> All hero challenge..... COMPLETED!!!
> Rubick was the last in my 1st run, now to start run 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a nice trophy and all. 5 challenges completed for another trophy.


Congrats









Dont get see Huskar in the pro scene too often


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get see Huskar in the pro scene too often


Happy to see Huskar as well.

Extremely situational but damn kky rekt with him.


----------



## Toxsick

Clown9 did it again guys.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Clown9 did it again guys.


Did wat ? More info please , possibly a video of what they did







Not everyone has tickets to watch the games.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Clown9 did it again guys.


Lost to VP and won against Polar? Only sow their Naga game. Good way to lose the game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Lost to VP and won against Polar? Only sow their Naga game. Good way to lose the game.


I believe that was the exact game he was referring to

Graph was literally \/\ (I would have made this "graph" drop lower than it currently is but I don't know how to lol)

VP (especially timber and ET) got picked so many times walking around alone that I could have won that game Standing-in for fEEd sama post 40minute. VP's midgame throw was so strong it probably made C9's throwback the best throwback match after Ti4


----------



## connectwise

Dat EE greed!

His T2 mid was going down (vs VP playoffs day 3), he's farming top. After T2's down, VP Jakiro and Skywraith TP to top t1. EE has 1 creep left to that wave, he stays to kill it after seeing both Jakiro and Sky already FINISHED TP'ing - Gets eul'd, ice path, dual breath, liquid fire, mystic flare arcane bolt.

*** *** woopp.


----------



## Toxsick

Dang.. i was so frustrating as hell!

so a 1 hour game..
we kinda winning early, then shifted to them winning mid to late pretty easily with the void. they rax us mid lane and bot lane, void and zeus,and few other did NOT have buyback. we kill them at rosh so as i said they got no bb, we went straight throne , halfway through their throne , and guess what happens creeps attacking our throne... we had no glyph. braindead furi just keeps attacking too. and we lost..
wish i had BoTs.
i asked him to go back to hold creeps, but nah, just keep attacking the throne guys with my skadi build. >.>

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1056716029


----------



## Valor958

Wow, so much lag lately... every other game EVERYONE has ~250-300 ping and high (70%) packet loss. What the heck is going on?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Go watch EG vs C9 guys!


----------



## connectwise

^ do not if you're a c9 fan. Or maybe do so since you're a masochist.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Drafting a Morphling into an Elder Titan










Maybe at the Summit LAN this week we can see it again for a 3rd time


----------



## ZealotKi11er

EG will have a hard time at Summit 2 but in Summit 1 was not any easier. A lot of money in Summit 2 though.


----------



## exodus1500

I just had 47 assists as Sand King. We lost. lol


----------



## mylilpony

7 game winstreak with 7 different heroes! Also played every lane and position =D. Took me 6 days to get back the 300 mmr I lost in 24 hours. I also barely played this weekend...must be a coincidence?

I think I like this patch because there isn't really one insta-win hero right now that doesn't get countered hard. Which means you don't see a slark/tinker/void/PA/doom every game. And even if you do, you can still take care of them. Ive seen axe dominating a lot of games, just played him for first time in months, 18-6-9. Really hard counters slark.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> 7 game winstreak with 7 different heroes! Also played every lane and position =D. Took me 6 days to get back the 300 mmr I lost in 24 hours. I also barely played this weekend...must be a coincidence?
> 
> I think I like this patch because there isn't really one insta-win hero right now that doesn't get countered hard. Which means you don't see a slark/tinker/void/PA/doom every game. And even if you do, you can still take care of them. Ive seen axe dominating a lot of games, just played him for first time in months, 18-6-9. Really hard counters slark.


Im on the same kind of streak, 6games 6 heroes








I dont really see how he counters slark outside laning phase. How?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Im on the same kind of streak, 6games 6 heroes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont really see how he counters slark outside laning phase. How?


when he ults you can do berserker call. or before that/kill him before he can ult, by yourself until he has an sny or skadi

*edit*

of course after i talk about my streak i lose a game lol

*edit 2 *

Also LOL as someone whos played support zeus a few times...this guy is just...bad

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2np57h/experiment_to_prove_meaninglessness_of_mmr_system/
http://www.twitch.tv/guavaguy30/b/594039998
http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2nwglx/these_are_the_types_of_people_who_buy_5k_accounts/


----------



## HarrisLam

So I had a 0-6 streak from playing solo after 3am on saturday night, nothing out of the ordinary. Lost another one on last night. It's like a person trying to guess the bottom of the stock market, I played my favorite heros one after another and lost with everyone of them.

After that 7th game I was like meh, I'll just pick whatever. Ended up in a no support, 4 melee + huskar team where I was the huskar, against a team that has a regular composition. FYI, my huskar winrate is roughly 25%

I was 10-2 within 20 minutes, 12-5 and 5 outer towers standing when the game ended.

I guess anything can happen after a horrible losing streak


----------



## ObscureParadox

My win rate this month has been awesome for my standards anyway









Gone up like 450 solo MMR too, just need to make my way up to 4K now









http://www.dotabuff.com/players/68890590


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> My win rate this month has been awesome for my standards anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gone up like 450 solo MMR too, just need to make my way up to 4K now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/players/68890590


You got 666 wins, i hope there is no dark magic behind this mmr rise









I have gone up 175 mmr during this weekend. Looking to hit at least 3,5-4k from my initial 2.4k i've improved A LOT


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Do u guys ever play those game when u go jungle and never come out because your team has already won the game.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do u guys ever play those game when u go jungle and never come out because your team has already won the game.


yes I do get that from time to time. Reminds me of the last time I went terror, we were losing hard, so I went jungle to try and get some farm, team totally turned it around and I was out for maybe 2 mins before we won the game


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Anyone feels huskar should be reverted to few patches earlier?
> 
> instead of Magic resictence to damage... i miss that. i feel the new huskar isnt that interisting anymore. or rather boring.


Not that many patches. Give me back Ghost Scepter Orbs


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Not that many patches. Give me back Ghost Scepter Orbs


oh yeah, i remember that.
i dont know, i found old huskar more enjoyable to play. MR is bit meh if you ask me.. my opinion. i mean, yeah it can be good, but i just did like the old version better, damage instead of resistance.
gave a shot emailing icefrog about it, won't change anything probably


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Very well written article - recommend reading for everyone under 5K MMR:

http://www.liquiddota.com/forum/dota-2-general/472373-strategy-over-skill-alliance-ascendant


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Very well written article - recommend reading for everyone under 5K MMR:
> 
> http://www.liquiddota.com/forum/dota-2-general/472373-strategy-over-skill-alliance-ascendant


Nice, I'll give it a read!









And also, thanks for the games this week-end. Was fun. haha


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1065477333

Can't believe that we actually won that game. The dual Doom seemed to work fine on ES and Silencer , the rest was my Orchid and stun + WD and SLardar stuns. + dat gem.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Steambroadcasting seems awesome!

http://steamcommunity.com/updates/broadcasting


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Steambroadcasting seems awesome!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/updates/broadcasting


death to twitch?


----------



## connectwise

Unlikely.
Steam can't connect!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Holy efata!

I league s2 base prize pool is huuuge:

http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/20689


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Holy efata!
> 
> I league s2 base prize pool is huuuge:
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/20689


Thats huge. It's like 2-3 west tornies together.


----------



## xxRemnantxx

Hey Guys, Im looking for friends to practice with. Looking to get into the competitive scene. Feel Free to PM. I will be on daily from 7-11 CST.


----------



## redalert

My only concern with these tourney's in China is that they are really shady always worried about the players not getting paid. Trying to watch a LAN in China in Dota TV is normally awful too robot voices and lag most of the time. FYI Summit 2 LAN finals starts on Wednesday and ends Sunday hopefully we get to see good games.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> My only concern with these tourney's in China is that they are really shady always worried about the players not getting paid. Trying to watch a LAN in China in Dota TV is normally awful too robot voices and lag most of the time. FYI Summit 2 LAN finals starts on Wednesday and ends Sunday hopefully we get to see good games.


Go Secret!

Hopefully they dont go full Puppey on the draft. xD


----------



## Atham

Broodmother is such a fun hero. OP as hell too. First time playing her: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1067259521


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Broodmother is such a fun hero. OP as hell too. First time playing her: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1067259521


Too OP if not counter picked or early game Gem.... The path-phasing is just too OP , you gotta use spells which grant visibility or are destryoing trees if you have invisibility detection...


----------



## xxRemnantxx

Broodmother falls off early. Though an early tower pushing machine, it's not difficult to counter initiate a 5v5 at tier 3 and full team wipe and gain ground


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Gogogo NoT!

A little quote from Sun:

"peruvian doto best doto"

Praise the Sun


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Nice, I'll give it a read!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, thanks for the games this week-end. Was fun. haha


Yep... now I know to just hide in the trees and farm...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Holy efata!
> 
> I league s2 base prize pool is huuuge:
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/20689


Are those mini Desolators on her arm band?!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep... now I know to just hide in the trees and farm...
> Are those mini Desolators on her arm band?!


Good eyes!

It does look like mini desolators.

I love the set but beware that they nerfed it, no custom icons and most custom effects missing. lol

Still really cool though.


----------



## Atham

Steam seems to be down for me. Anybody else? It might be the school wifi, but steam used to work before. Any ideas on a fix|?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Anyone want to form an OCN DD team (Drunk DOTA) for this new league? or for the casual league mentioned in this thread?

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2oa28a/mlg_and_joindota_announce_multiple_season_league/


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Anyone want to form an OCN DD team (Drunk DOTA) for this new league? or for the casual league mentioned in this thread?
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2oa28a/mlg_and_joindota_announce_multiple_season_league/


Yes, would be interested, even if its just for playing with the same group on a regular basis.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Anyone want to form an OCN DD team (Drunk DOTA) for this new league? or for the casual league mentioned in this thread?
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2oa28a/mlg_and_joindota_announce_multiple_season_league/


Ef captain? hahaha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Ef captain? hahaha


If I ever get my OC stable again.









I'm at the point where I'm crashing 20 hrs into a stress test. Takes forever to make slight adjustments.

My 2600k does not like 32gb of RAM.

Should have installed the RAM after the PA event.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> Yes, would be interested, even if its just for playing with the same group on a regular basis.


Are you in the OCN guild? If you aren't have me or Red send you an invite.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If I ever get my OC stable again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at the point where I'm crashing 20 hrs into a stress test. Takes forever to make slight adjustments.
> 
> My 2600k does not like 32gb of RAM.
> 
> Should have installed the RAM after the PA event.
> Are you in the OCN guild? If you aren't have me or Red send you an invite.


I went up to 32gb on my 2600K but I had to back off the overclock, wasn't willing to fiddle with it forever. #eveonline

Sent you a PM re: guild


----------



## ku4eto

32 GB ram are worthless , unless you are having a server. Really , whats the point if you are playing Dota 2 ?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> 32 GB ram are worthless , unless you are having a server. Really , whats the point if you are playing Dota 2 ?


Ef plays DOTA, work, and trade hats all at the same time...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> 32 GB ram are worthless , unless you are having a server. Really , whats the point if you are playing Dota 2 ?


Well we're on OCN forum, there is no such thing as overkill over there. hahaha

sidenote: god damn Secret why you no win against C9!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> 32 GB ram are worthless , unless you are having a server. Really , whats the point if you are playing Dota 2 ?


Lots of layers in Photoshop.

I've been bringing more work home and less time working at home = more Dota.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> Yes, would be interested, even if its just for playing with the same group on a regular basis.


I will add you on steam and send you an OCN guild invite


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I will add you on steam and send you an OCN guild invite


Thanks Red! My comp still semi out of commission.

http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/03/youporn-now-sponsors-an-e-sports-team/

Not sure if they making porn or playing Dota.


----------



## Toxsick

https://twitter.com/LizardPatrol

apparently this guy ddos'd steam network. lmao


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Well we're on OCN forum, there is no such thing as overkill over there. hahaha
> 
> sidenote: god damn Secret why you no win against C9!


yea totally forgot that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> https://twitter.com/LizardPatrol
> 
> apparently this guy ddos'd steam network. lmao


What would you have and need to take down the Steam Servers ? Also , which Servers were offline , only the US ones ?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> yea totally forgot that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you have and need to take down the Steam Servers ? Also , which Servers were offline , only the US ones ?


i think youll need to be very smart in some programming skills.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i think youll need to be very smart in some programming skills.


Or lots of money.

Could just hire a botnet.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Or lots of money.
> 
> Could just hire a botnet.


According to their twitter they are doing it for the "lolz".

but then again, you'll need to be someone smart to be able to take down a big network like steam or whatever it is, or a deep understanding of certain programming skills.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> According to their twitter they are doing it for the "lolz".
> 
> but then again, you'll need to be someone smart to be able to take down a big network like steam or whatever it is, or a deep understanding of certain programming skills.


Just need a big enough botnet to attack Steam.

http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/renting-zombie-farm-botnets-and-hacker-economy

People rarely do anything for "lolz". If they own the botnet, the attacks are probably advertisement.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Just need a big enough botnet to attack Steam.
> 
> http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/renting-zombie-farm-botnets-and-hacker-economy
> 
> People rarely do anything for "lolz". If they own the botnet, the attacks are probably advertisement.


there are plenty of options to ddos attacks.

SQL Injections
Blind SQL Injectons.
Which probably involve alot of other certain skills, php,css,perl, and even C.
in an interview on youtube he said some of the attacks involve being paid for ddos attacks, im not sure if this is true or what.

also this, https://twitter.com/lizardpatrol

look at the third\fourth post. "i got reked"

they literally hacked his account, lmao.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

No frostivus this year









http://blog.dota2.com/2014/12/future-changes-frostivus/

At least we getting Source2 engine early next year.
Road to 120fps on a toaster!


----------



## connectwise

Did you guys watch the allstar match for summit? It was a lot of lol. I haven't even watched any of the summit games but after seeing the vod, the hype is real: that game was better than most game i've seen.

Also, great day of ranked gaming! 6 for 6 wins today. Finally above mmr before I stopped playing after the summer, but still not 3k like back in the summer when I constantly played captain in CM mode.

We fooken lost boys!


----------



## EPiiKK

n0tail is my waifu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPfstIs_z-w

I've really loved the BTS lan, casters have been so good and insanely good games!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Damn VG cs Secret.

I love both team, difficult to root for a specific one.

PS: go Watch C9 vs EG in the meantime


----------



## ObscureParadox

Just had easily the most satisfying game as crit shaker ever









Was one shoting people so easily XD

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1074508851


----------



## connectwise

Lothars on a critshaker but not force + blink? Damn, that bm had a baaad time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Damn VG cs Secret.
> 
> I love both team, difficult to root for a specific one.
> 
> PS: go Watch C9 vs EG in the meantime


That game is insane. I can't believe what happened at the end. Or maybe I could, with c9's history.


----------



## redalert

Oh my the game 5 EG vs C9 just wow


----------



## connectwise

I had my airs in the air for a good 30 seconds at the end just not believing what I was seeing. Or maybe it was all meant to be, given their history.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Dem Secret, you're giffing us so mucho dreams!

Gogogo you deserve the win.


----------



## connectwise

So it turns out, if I set my memory command rate to 1T instead of 2T, my fps goes down and gets stuck at 60 (with vsync off). But at 2T, it goes up to over 120 fps.....

Interesting.....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So it turns out, if I set my memory command rate to 1T instead of 2T, my fps goes down and gets stuck at 60 (with vsync off). But at 2T, it goes up to over 120 fps.....
> 
> Interesting.....


You really need to test in a solo lobby and take times closer together.

I've seen different heroes effect FPS differently on weaker comps.

What settings are you using?

So got Dota 2 working with Nvidia DSR. I can't tell the difference beside needing to increase the DPI on my mouse and higher GPU usage.


----------



## connectwise

I dont know what you mean. I've been playing with 60 or below fps on many heroes lately. After canging to 1T, it magically changed to over 120.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I dont know what you mean. I've been playing with 60 or below fps on many heroes lately. After canging to 1T, it magically changed to over 120.


Command rate doesn't make that much gaming difference.

At best 1T vs 2T is 20% and mostly in synthetic benchmarks. You're talking about a 100% increase.

I would double check your BIOS and make sure everything is set correctly.

Add your rig to your sig. I have no idea what kind of FPS you're used to since I have no idea what your rig is.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Command rate doesn't make that much gaming difference.
> 
> At best 1T vs 2T is 20% and mostly in synthetic benchmarks. You're talking about a 100% increase.
> 
> I would double check your BIOS and make sure everything is set correctly.
> 
> Add your rig to your sig. I have no idea what kind of FPS you're used to since I have no idea what your rig is.


Also, Dota and all source engine games are mostly CPU hungry, I'm also curious about this huge increase with such a little tweak on memory command.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1078972131

Utility Nyx for the win....


----------



## Atham

35% winrate with Storm. Wow. I need to get a couple of good games with him. I am not that effective early on, and later in the game I just get kills much more easily. I have issues getting the orchid on time, as per usual with these types of heroes.


----------



## connectwise

You think that's bad check out my naga:



Worst thing was that my win rate as radiance carry was 25 wins out of 42, but the rest were naga support, which people don't know how to play with. I remember sleeping in middle river to save my WK from an engagement mid late game, and half of the team went in to fight while the rest were backing up with WK. Got slaughtered.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Command rate doesn't make that much gaming difference.
> 
> At best 1T vs 2T is 20% and mostly in synthetic benchmarks. You're talking about a 100% increase.
> 
> I would double check your BIOS and make sure everything is set correctly.
> 
> Add your rig to your sig. I have no idea what kind of FPS you're used to since I have no idea what your rig is.


It did for me. After playing on 60fps for so long I was wondering why it was so low, since I had it on a 290 amd card. Cmos reset everything, then it came back double fps. Then with testing it became apparent that only the command rate 1t to 2t was the only issue that increased fps to 120. I'm on the lowest graphical setting in dota as well.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I always play at least one bot game or a bot game to test for internet connection issues before going pubs. Played a bot game with these guys then afterwards they asked me to que with them in pubs - funny game made me feel like AUI_2000 as carry support:

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1077569233










Trash Tier = Fun Tier!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You think that's bad check out my naga:
> 
> 
> 
> Worst thing was that my win rate as radiance carry was 25 wins out of 42, but the rest were naga support, which people don't know how to play with. I remember sleeping in middle river to save my WK from an engagement mid late game, and half of the team went in to fight while the rest were backing up with WK. Got slaughtered.
> It did for me. After playing on 60fps for so long I was wondering why it was so low, since I had it on a 290 amd card. Cmos reset everything, then it came back double fps. Then with testing it became apparent that only the command rate 1t to 2t was the only issue that increased fps to 120. I'm on the lowest graphical setting in dota as well.


Are you positive the CMOS reset didn't change any other settings?

Again 1T vs 2T would not make that much a difference unless something else was set wrong.

I kind of want to see what happens if you only change 1T to 2T now.

If you playing with somebody like Naga, you need to be vocal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I always play at least one bot game or a bot game to test for internet connection issues before going pubs. Played a bot game with these guys then afterwards they asked me to que with them in pubs - funny game made me feel like AUI_2000 as carry support:
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1077569233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trash Tier = Fun Tier!


There is no Trash Tier, there is only Fun Tier!


----------



## connectwise

Well obvie complete cmos reset would change more than just cr. It's hard to say, unless I change everything one by one, I won't figure out which. But atm it's only the CR. Confounding variables, making things confusing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I always play at least one bot game or a bot game to test for internet connection issues before going pubs. Played a bot game with these guys then afterwards they asked me to que with them in pubs - funny game made me feel like AUI_2000 as carry support:
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1077569233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trash Tier = Fun Tier!


Trash tier is the tier of frustration. I don't know why you think it's fun.


----------



## mylilpony

My naga went from 80% winrate (carry) to 40% (support)..oh well

also, whats with this invoker? the last photo shows the icon


----------



## connectwise

Clowny game: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1079744843, 70 - 69 final score 59min match

Our puck suicided mid early and often and just tried to throw the game, still won b/co f our team fights.

Burning is standing in for IG atm!

http://www.twitch.tv/beyondthesummit

IG vs Laig


----------



## connectwise

Aui was analysing replays previous and is now pubbing with smash. His void was so far behind, the team was so behind while the enemy PA had 9-1 in early game. Lo and behold! Aui says the only way to come back is if he gets BF.










BF on void, legit, maelstrom mom not the only build.









oh it's against smash on the other team.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Aui was analysing replays previous and is now pubbing with smash. His void was so far behind, the team was so behind while the enemy PA had 9-1 in early game. Lo and behold! Aui says the only way to come back is if he gets BF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF on void, legit, maelstrom mom not the only build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh it's against smash on the other team.


I like greedy bf rush on void!









Never tried a catch up bf though.
I sense Ef coming up with his midas gaming mindset. hahaha


----------



## connectwise

OMG what a game LOL! Aui's taking a break after 1 pub game b/c that one lasted 75+. Ended up being a base race between Smash PA and Aui Void.


----------



## mylilpony

I mean if you have a teammate that can stack big camps for you and the other team has a bunch of 4k'ers when you're 6k why not. the dire didn't really have any basebreaking heroes either outside of jakiro. who went blnk aghs instead of maybe a necro and no one bothered to get a halberd or guinsoo,, so void didn't even need a bkb. The dire got 4 blink daggers instead, against a team playing defensive/playing from behind. And they only needed one on doom and pa has his blink strike. lots of wasted gold there.

one of my biggest problems in pubs is when people go the same item build regardless of matchup. or without regard for pace of game. i had a slark a few days ago rush midas against a meepo. slark is already a bad matchup vs meepo, so why are you trying to go lategame? (he lost hard)

my mid a couple games ago windrunner went blink dagger instead of forcestaff which doesn't seem like a big deal but other team had ES, spirit breaker, zeus, lesh, so they wre always able to close gap on WR and kill easily so my mid fed nonstop and we lost only that mid lane but lost the game. he offered nothing to the game except spamming bad powershots.

or my PA that went mid and got a poor man shield no bottle no magic stick against a zeus and went 0-6. and then got his 36 minute bfury. We lost our first set of rax at 30 minutes, btw (they had terrorblade).

you have to recognize the matchups, and adjust your item build accordingly. so many losses and drawn out games because a teammate goes a dumb item build because they can't play their heroes outside of optimal conditions (no counters, no ganks, freefarm)


----------



## connectwise

Well of course. In aui's game nobody stacked camps for him, and dire were breaking base early. The whole point of going bf was only due to going behind. I've always qualified my stance on BF on void as well saying it's very situational. And it's the same thing aui said in that game regarding going bf, as well as the replay analysis regarding void's dmg pre 30 min mark. It's just like smash going mkb asap while skipping bf on that pa. He knows what he's doing, so was aui as he talked about what items he needed in game and why bkb wasn't it.


----------



## HarrisLam

I feel like the other team having 4 melee heros also helped a ton in making that decision.


----------



## mylilpony

yeah he didn't need a bkb b/c the other team didn't force him to. No Ogre aghs , no guinsoo, no halberd, only one euls. And yeah, a lot of items are situational - which is my point =D


----------



## ZealotKi11er

BF in Void is Hard Carry Void. Not many play Void as Hard Carry.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> BF in Void is Hard Carry Void. Not many play Void as Hard Carry.


we have discussed this 100 times on this forum. Mom maelstrom gives you much more usefull actives while also boosting your farm. Bfury void is bad midgame and good late, mom mael void is good midgame and good lategame. that's how i see it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> we have discussed this 100 times on this forum. Mom maelstrom gives you much more usefull actives while also boosting your farm. Bfury void is bad midgame and good late, mom mael void is good midgame and good lategame. that's how i see it.


You farm faster with BF like AM if you want to come out of jungle/lane 30 mins. As good as mael is its still % based. Also if the enemy is good against mag then its does even less damage. Mom is a must though. At some point i was puzzled my Pro player did not get it. Either way Void dropped from the Late Game hard carry role even though its one of the best. People just hate playing games where a chrono is the factor.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> we have discussed this 100 times on this forum. Mom maelstrom gives you much more usefull actives while also boosting your farm. Bfury void is bad midgame and good late, mom mael void is good midgame and good lategame. that's how i see it.


battlefury AFTER MoM *could* be nice if you catch more than 1 in the chrono. The biggest problem is the useless-ness of void while you try to acquire said battlefury.

Rushing BF before MoM is even worse than that because void has horrible attack speed so he will be useless even after having the BF lol (with a support that focus on stacking, I can see it being an option with the help of evasion, still much worse than AM in whatever same situation you put the 2 heros in with a battlefury)

But with sufficient items to buff your attack speed up in the first place, having a BF is pretty cool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You farm faster with BF like AM if you want to come out of jungle/lane 30 mins. As good as mael is its still % based. Also if the enemy is good against mag then its does even less damage. Mom is a must though. At some point i was puzzled my Pro player did not get it. Either way Void dropped from the Late Game hard carry role even though its one of the best. People just hate playing games where a chrono is the factor.


Cannot agree with your first statement. I don't actually have the numbers, but just from the feel of it, AM attacks at least 50% faster than void with the same treads-BF. That's why I believe jungling for void after treads BF is HUGELY not favored (more like the treads-BF build itself isn't favored) which is exactly the opposite for AM.

Agree with everything else. Chrono is like boobs. It's never as big as you want it to be.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Chrono is like boobs. It's never as big as you want it to be.


Hall of fame


----------



## EPiiKK

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1082734416
24 games later, i can hit my combos well and actually manage items as well. Invoker is my waifu now









Also made it to 3k today, woohoo, #roadto3,5k


----------



## connectwise

Kind hard to say man. With BF most of the time hard carry can go BF in 15, mom treads and half a cryst by 20 min. My last void game, and in most void I've seen it's a 20 min mom maelstrom treads. Basically the same thing. The biggest diff is BF will allow you to have more physical dmg instead of magical, so bkb'd chrono'd targets would take significantly less dmg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1082734416
> 24 games later, i can hit my combos well and actually manage items as well. Invoker is my waifu now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made it to 3k today, woohoo, #roadto3,5k


Clap clap. Grats. Just don't do what I did and fall down to 2.5 again after 3.1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You farm faster with BF like AM if you want to come out of jungle/lane 30 mins. As good as mael is its still % based. Also if the enemy is good against mag then its does even less damage. Mom is a must though. At some point i was puzzled my Pro player did not get it. Either way Void dropped from the Late Game hard carry role even though its one of the best. People just hate playing games where a chrono is the factor.


Because they go butterfly or manta. I saw burning, illidan and other pro's dotabuff void list and many of them manta was also part of it, so was bfly. And of course, EE loves his BF farm. O and also some go AC.

BTW C9 vs VP Polar going on 94 min now, stll going, VP all rax t4 down, but C9 still can't take throne.


----------



## mylilpony

The other thing I should point out in that game is there's a dark seer on his team and the other team has 4 melee. Very good opportunities to clump up to maximize the damage output. It's great with an enigma black hole or a DS vacuum into chrono

Even in a bad game i manage 550 GPM on void without a midas or bfury, and in a good game 650-750. (most of my void games according to dotabuff are 40-60 minutes fwiw)


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1082734416
> 24 games later, i can hit my combos well and actually manage items as well. Invoker is my waifu now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made it to 3k today, woohoo, #roadto3,5k


Invoker is fun to use once you memorize the combos and spells creation. He is my waifu too - after Crystal Maiden and TA of course









Depending on the situation - i can make him an initiator, support, or semi-carry.


----------



## connectwise

Reddit is mi pastor


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Depending on the situation - i can make him an initiator, support, or semi-carry.


That's excatly the most interesting part of him, you can build almost anything on him


----------



## 13321G4

Awesome captaining by me!

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1082995044

Team mate scrubs wanted me to last pick PL. Funny right!

Drow aura too gud.


----------



## Toxsick

No problem to go Battlefury on void, farm wood,get late game, or just get mom on top of the battlefury.
cause chrono>any of u.


----------



## rmp459

My dota2 experience thus far.


----------



## scooter.jay

Today is a bad day every game they say go so i go then they run away and say stop feed well i am lost lol.


----------



## mylilpony

lol my team last picked viper yesterday as carry and started flaming the team because we couldn't go late against terrorblade void shadow fiend =D.

He afk farmed until he got his aghanims and we'd already lost 5 towers. We were outfarmed by 400 cs in a 35 minute game, lolol. (Didn't help that my mid/offlane fed either)

I did however hit 70% winrate on my offlane zeus! almost at 50 games now.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> lol my team last picked viper yesterday as carry and started flaming the team because we couldn't go late against terrorblade void shadow fiend =D.
> 
> He afk farmed until he got his aghanims and we'd already lost 5 towers. We were outfarmed by 400 cs in a 35 minute game, lolol. (Didn't help that my mid/offlane fed either)
> 
> I did however hit 70% winrate on my offlane zeus! almost at 50 games now.


Is this the offlane Zeus you were talking about in the group chat in game last night ?


----------



## mylilpony

yeah. pooled tango 2 clarities into botte, boots, and then item build diverges based on lane matchup and what carry they have. If they have trilane top and the two supports secure top rune, you just have to harass the carry while they are gone and force them back top even if they grab the rune. If they don't, you grab the rune, and harass the supports. If their carry is really good and has 30-40 denies in the game and the supports don't leave the lane youll need to win your other lanes tho


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> My dota2 experience thus far.


100 MMR lower than started isn't bad.

If you lost like 1k than maybe something to worry about.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> yeah. pooled tango 2 clarities into botte, boots, and then item build diverges based on lane matchup and what carry they have. If they have trilane top and the two supports secure top rune, you just have to harass the carry while they are gone and force them back top even if they grab the rune. If they don't, you grab the rune, and harass the supports. If their carry is really good and has 30-40 denies in the game and the supports don't leave the lane youll need to win your other lanes tho


Stop giving people ideas!









I'm seeing dual mid in Pro games. Now maybe people will dual mid wiff me.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 100 MMR lower than started isn't bad.
> 
> If you lost like 1k than maybe something to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop giving people ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing dual mid in Pro games. Now maybe people will dual mid wiff me.


Let's go PA / Io midd









hahaha


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 100 MMR lower than started isn't bad.
> 
> If you lost like 1k than maybe something to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop giving people ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing dual mid in Pro games. Now maybe people will dual mid wiff me.


ef is FATA's smurf account confirmed! ef's suggestion & use of dual mid months ago and now pros implementing it!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> ef is FATA's smurf account confirmed! ef's suggestion & use of dual mid months ago and now pros implementing it!


Really? Alright Imma go burn his house down now. Mythicals were lost because of that guy.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> lol my team last picked viper yesterday as carry and started flaming the team because we couldn't go late against terrorblade void shadow fiend =D.
> 
> He afk farmed until he got his aghanims and we'd already lost 5 towers. We were outfarmed by 400 cs in a 35 minute game, lolol. (Didn't help that my mid/offlane fed either)
> 
> I did however hit 70% winrate on my offlane zeus! almost at 50 games now.


I don't know how that's viable. I mean if you dive past the river and you don't see their supports rotating, even with only two stuns you're dead in lanening stages. If their carry have stuns too that's 3 reliable stuns in a def tri lane that just completely farms you over and over. And you as a zeus have no way to recover farm like stacked ancients like tide or jungle bat/nigma/np.

Here's a game where my sniper went solo offlane, and wanted it solo. I rolled ursa jungle so he can do so after saying he's 3.5k mmr in his main account (like it matters). He feeds tons, yells at saying no help (as we couldn't due to our greedy jungle dynamic), buys a rapier, immediately feeds a rapier, and abandons the game:

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1083251798

So how are you supposed to offlane zeus?

Btw please help me out here. I'm at 2.8k mmr atm. How should I be dodging chronos? Here's me trying:




I anticipated the void rotation, so I had blink ready. But blinked before he finished his timewalk. I'm not sure I should be blinking during the timewalk, before it or right after.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't know how that's viable. I mean if you dive past the river and you don't see their supports rotating, even with only two stuns you're dead in lanening stages. If their carry have stuns too that's 3 reliable stuns in a def tri lane that just completely farms you over and over. And you as a zeus have no way to recover farm like stacked ancients like tide or jungle bat/nigma/np.
> 
> Here's a game where my sniper went solo offlane, and wanted it solo. I rolled ursa jungle so he can do so after saying he's 3.5k mmr in his main account (like it matters). He feeds tons, yells at saying no help (as we couldn't due to our greedy jungle dynamic), buys a rapier, immediately feeds a rapier, and abandons the game:
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1083251798
> 
> So how are you supposed to offlane zeus?
> 
> Btw please help me out here. I'm at 2.8k mmr atm. How should I be dodging chronos? Here's me trying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I anticipated the void rotation, so I had blink ready. But blinked before he finished his timewalk. I'm not sure I should be blinking during the timewalk, before it or right after.


Sniper offlane is garbage, fwiw. I've seen it a few times.

You should've sheepsticked him immediately and the blinked out. and you didn't need to use the bkb there.

offlane zeus i explained above - positioning is really important and youll want to bottle the top rune as much as possible. if the other teams supports are going to contest the rune you stay in lane to harass their carry and get farm, if they stay you grab the runes and harass their supports with the mana. if your ward gets dewarded you pull the dire camp jungle ( i don't really offlane zeus on dire, i don't like offlane dire since the map change), or you harass the carry hard to keep the supports in the lane. if the supports are roaming, you should punish their carry hard too. I only play zeus against melee carries. If they have a jungler the lane is even easier.

ive been thinking about getting a soul ring as well, if youre careful you dont really take too much damage (i dont even buy tangoes, i get 1 pooled if i think the lane is hard). i was also always sitting at the top rune spot before timer goes off but i think its more valuable to creepblock at the beginning (block all of them and they'll end up right in front of your tower but out of tower range).

the worst ive fed is 0-3 (but i won that game) and the hardest games ive had were against carries that denied 30-40 creep during laning phase and shut me down hard but those guys were 5.5k mmr so, i don't know if you really have to worry about that.

that said, zeus last hitting animation is really weird so if youre not used to it youll want to practice him in the midlane first. I love playing offlane because you don't have to rely on your teammates and it forces you to think about when you can harass, last hit, etc when you're at a disadvantage.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah I immediately knew I should've, even after his chrono I could've sheeped and ran. I only stayed because I wanted to know what that scenario would be like in the future, like would an RNG bash plus lifesteal allow me to man fight him or not. I used bkb there to negate the magical dmg from mjolnir and bash. If I didn't I wouldn't have lived through the chrono. That's why my question was solely regarding how to dodge chrono. Like when I was farming there and knew void was coming, my sole focus was to use blink to dodge it to practice. So I totally forgot about the hex.

I still don't know what you mean by offlane zeus and do so well. If they pull the dire camp and double pull, you literally cannot go past the river. I mean if I"m support on the other side, it's super obvie when the offlaner tries to ward and I'd deward right away. You can try contest rune, that'll be hard, you try to harass but if it's a trilane, you got no chance unless as you say, they're all melee.

I really like offlane as well, as your reasons mentioned. But sometimes the game's so hard. Of course when you're shut down in lane you have to contest rune, but if you're not careful that's a feed too. I draw parallels to that sniper offlane. Both have terrible movement for the offlane, so I don't really quite get how that would work when you need steady farm on it to be effective nuker.

Aui recommended a "new" sniper build, it's basically like !attacker necropho build, blink treads dagon eblade refresher.










It looks damn fun. Gonna try it.


----------



## evilferret

Anybody else got part of the Steam market action last night?

Seems dupers were selling sacks of gems for 3 cents.

Spent all last night buying sacks at 3 cents, convert to booster pack and sell for a profit. Rinse and repeat.

Wish I started with a bigger Steam wallet fund. My initial starting funds limited the quantity I was moving.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Anybody else got part of the Steam market action last night?
> 
> Seems dupers were selling sacks of gems for 3 cents.
> 
> Spent all last night buying sacks at 3 cents, convert to booster pack and sell for a profit. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Wish I started with a bigger Steam wallet fund. My initial starting funds limited the quantity I was moving.


Naw... I was too busy trying to keep my wallet safe the holidays...









Unfortunately any original transactions involving gems you bought will be canceled/removed. Any gems you make you can keep.

Volvo became aware of what people were doing because of redditors calling out people with billions of gems.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Naw... I was too busy trying to keep my wallet safe the holidays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately any original transactions involving gems you bought will be canceled/removed. Any gems you make you can keep.
> 
> Volvo became aware of what people were doing because of redditors calling out people with billions of gems.


Damn.

Dunno how far i'll go with 18k legit gems... XD

I need Borderland or Alien isolation.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Dunno how far i'll go with 18k legit gems... XD
> 
> I need Borderland or Alien isolation.


When I saw gem bids of 20K and 200K+ bids on games - I was like wth not even going to try


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> When I saw gem bids of 20K and 200K+ bids on games - I was like wth not even going to try


At least I recycled most crap off my steam inventory which is nice even if I dont win any bidd. haha

You playing this week-end?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So how are you supposed to offlane zeus?


You need a good team for it to be possible. Your supports need to be able to rotate to top from time to time, especially if the enemy team supports sits on the lane all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Btw please help me out here. I'm at 2.8k mmr atm. How should I be dodging chronos? Here's me trying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I anticipated the void rotation, so I had blink ready. But blinked before he finished his timewalk. I'm not sure I should be blinking during the timewalk, before it or right after.


Always blink once he has landed. He still has some cast time, so you have a chance to anticipate it. He only has 1 spell with that spell animation, so that's even easier to predict.

Some people say hex him directly, and I tend to agree with that.
It all depends on where your hero is looking. The hex will be instant if you're already looking at him.
Likewise your blink will be instant if you're looking the way you wanna blink.

Basically, don't blink before he lands. Just blink when he lands, since that's when most people are going to be spamming their chrono to "make sure" you don't blink away. Or you can be next level and wait a fraction or 2 of a second before blinking.
As soon as he lands, he has at least 0.35s before his Chrono will actually land. Abuse that timespan, and then you'll be dodging chronos left and right.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Naw... I was too busy trying to keep my wallet safe the holidays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately any original transactions involving gems you bought will be canceled/removed. Any gems you make you can keep.
> 
> Volvo became aware of what people were doing because of redditors calling out people with billions of gems.


Booster packs you crafted seem to stay. Still made a bit off this mistake but not as much as I could have.


----------



## Alastair

I just had a crazy game. Was madness. The enemy team was uber aggressive in the top lane from the start. Getting a first blood on myself (Skywrath) and Huskar. They managed to rack up a bit of an early lead. But we organized a few well placed ganks and a few good team fights and we took the lead. But then just as we thought we had it. They kept turning the game around. They went so far as to steal Aegis right from under our nose as we killed Roshan.

We eventually pushed into their base. Taking down the barracks to get super kreeps mid lane. And that kept them busy for a while. But ebery time we would push to finish they would push us back. It went back and forth like 8 times. Everytime pushing us back. But they never managed to push into our base. All the towers around the edge of the base were still standing. Eventually it got to the point where they had 1 tower left for their Ancient and their bottom tower and barrack's







. But we pushed and got mega creeps. AND YET THEY STILL RESISTED!









Their ancient had like 700hp left.







They couldn't do much at that point as they had to fend off creeps. Axe and Troll came charging into our base. Cut them down and then we went in for the finish. This was a game worthy of being broadcast online!







Fun, tough, uber stressful! It was good a good game. To top it off. I think it was a bunch of Spanish or Portuguese people on the enemy team cause not ONE of them spoke English. At least all my team mates were local and lekker as we say in South Africa.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1086940550


----------



## connectwise

lol! Aghs sven, no wonder they held megas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> You need a good team for it to be possible. Your supports need to be able to rotate to top from time to time, especially if the enemy team supports sits on the lane all the time.
> Always blink once he has landed. He still has some cast time, so you have a chance to anticipate it. He only has 1 spell with that spell animation, so that's even easier to predict.
> 
> Some people say hex him directly, and I tend to agree with that.
> It all depends on where your hero is looking. The hex will be instant if you're already looking at him.
> Likewise your blink will be instant if you're looking the way you wanna blink.
> 
> Basically, don't blink before he lands. Just blink when he lands, since that's when most people are going to be spamming their chrono to "make sure" you don't blink away. Or you can be next level and wait a fraction or 2 of a second before blinking.
> As soon as he lands, he has at least 0.35s before his Chrono will actually land. Abuse that timespan, and then you'll be dodging chronos left and right.


In hindsight, i should've hex and bashed him and blinked after hex was up, making him waste a chromo.


----------



## evilferret

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1087483948

Can't tell if solo offlane support Riki legit or my bracket...









Harris we need to play moreeeeeeeeeeeee!

666 XPM again...


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1087483948
> 
> Can't tell if solo offlane support Riki legit or my bracket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris we need to play moreeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 666 XPM again...


All I know from that game is that furion isn't for me, not my strongest hero at all


----------



## connectwise

Iceiceice did offlane riki, but not support


----------



## rmp459

Anyone wanna play this weekend ?
Want some more serious games if people are interested and going to prob have the weekend free when I get home in a few hours.

I'll prob just drop by the group channel in game and ask.


----------



## Alastair

Why can't Russians stick to their own goddamn servers!


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why can't Russians stick to their own goddamn servers!


What is the meaning of life?
Who knows


----------



## connectwise

Because cyka blyat, that's why, and frigging pinoys and Peruvians. rRegion look the games.


----------



## Toxsick

Russia>peru>brazil


----------



## mylilpony

just region lock mmr =D that's all we need.


----------



## Alastair

I dont think that will ever happen :/


----------



## 13321G4

I think it's a rubbish idea

Region locking is literally worst idea.


----------



## Toxsick

Valve aren't racists.


----------



## connectwise

It's a great idea, for ranked.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I think it's a rubbish idea
> 
> Region locking is literally worst idea.


region locking mmr, not region locking. you'd have to get a different mmr calibration in each region, and it estimates based on your previous games in each. and combine USE and USW because the player pool is way too small in both.

great day for dota, only dropped 200 points.

my last game my team picked 2 invis and techies and flamed because the other team had sentries necro3 and gem (?) and my bounty hunter went bfury first item. as an offlane that was feeding.

game before i had a lina that didn't use any spells for the first 8 minutes of the game and then did the most boneheaded things. (like euls whoever jugg was ulting, ult someone with full hp instead of the 300 hp person standing next to them...). and of course my carry would go for runes and walk up to their side of the river where the 5 of them were waiting for him and we lost our rax that way 2 different times. youd think theyd learn after the first time...

game before that i had a brood picked on the other team and my team last picked void and ta, and they fed pretty much the entire game (1-9 carries ftw). my ta flamed me for going back to defend tier3 while he dovewithout telling anyone. (they had brood and lycan pushing both of our tier 3's), meanwhile he was trying to take mid tier 2).

before that i had someone disconnect for 5 minutes, (randomed the hero, was afk), was about to abandon, we told him, he bought out as much items as possible, stayed in fountain, abandoned, but by the time he abandoned (he tried to refuse to abandon) the game counted, so we lost 5v4. so instead of him losing -25 mmr and letting the rest of us leave, he made the entire team lose. such garbage.

and when i finally had a good team and was winning, valve servers crapped out and didn't score the game

oh i also had a 1st time earth spirit him he went 2-16. and this was after he refused our jungler's offer to rotate over. he maxed his first spell too.
yesterday was almost as bad.

weekend dota!


----------



## ObscureParadox

Why can't you people just learn to put up and forget about petty little things like where people are from?

Incredibly dissapointed that people on an international forum like this would have that mentality. Don't forget that there are peruvians and russians actually in this thread. God knows what they think of you guys.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Why can't you people just learn to put up and forget about petty little things like where people are from?
> 
> Incredibly dissapointed that people on an international forum like this would have that mentality. Don't forget that there are peruvians and russians actually in this thread. God knows what they think of you guys.


There are so many people from other countries and play Dota. Peruvians in NA servers are special. We just dont get along because we have different mentality.


----------



## connectwise

Mentality may be different, but if wee don't even speak the same language, there's no coordination and teamwork.

I look back at my previous ranked games, out of many, only 2 legit losses, one was the offlane solo sniper that fed a rapier, the other, was language barrier from a Peruvian who refused to work together.

Shake my head


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Why can't you people just learn to put up and forget about petty little things like where people are from?
> 
> Incredibly dissapointed that people on an international forum like this would have that mentality. Don't forget that there are peruvians and russians actually in this thread. God knows what they think of you guys.


The problem is the language barrier. They will come into our servers, but they can't speak the language so there is no teamwork. Lots of feeding and then game goes to hell. I say region lock. If we all just stick to our regions it makes life easy. They can communicate with themselves. And I don't rage because I don't lose games due to communication barriers. It's not that I am racist or anything. But Valve made region servers for a reason.


----------



## ObscureParadox

They made region servers for ping and no other reason.

Honestly I play with all sorts of people, Russian, American, Peruvian, French, German, Belgian etc etc. Region locking it would basically stop me from playing the game.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> They made region servers for ping and no other reason.
> 
> Honestly I play with all sorts of people, Russian, American, Peruvian, French, German, Belgian etc etc. Region locking it would basically stop me from playing the game.


QFT

There is a hell of a lot of 'throwing all the eggs in one basket' going on.

In my experience opponents are often non-english speaking, whilst teammates mostly are.

Also no mention of the Dutch, rude.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> They made region servers for ping and no other reason.
> 
> Honestly I play with all sorts of people, Russian, American, Peruvian, French, German, Belgian etc etc. Region locking it would basically stop me from playing the game.


Eh, why?

Still no legit reason why region lock for. Ranked is a bad idea, other than won't play anymore.


----------



## evilferret

MMR between regions vary (like a lot).

Region locking would stop MMR inflation or at least slow it (on an inflated server a 3k player would play on par as a 2k player of a non inflated server).

Region locking MMR games will hurt people farming MMR. Majority of MMR boosted accounts use lower population Regions to farm their bots (smaller player pool, easier to matchup the bots).

I'm down for MMR region locking but not unranked.

I wish they would make it easy to know where people got a majority of their MMR.

This coming from the guy who'll play on any server with anybody. I love SEA with 300 ping!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> QFT
> 
> There is a hell of a lot of 'throwing all the eggs in one basket' going on.
> 
> In my experience opponents are often non-english speaking, whilst teammates mostly are.
> 
> Also no mention of the Dutch, rude.


From now on I nickname you the Dutchman. Soon we'll have member nicknamed after every EU country!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Mentality may be different, but if wee don't even speak the same language, there's no coordination and teamwork.
> 
> I look back at my previous ranked games, out of many, only 2 legit losses, one was the offlane solo sniper that fed a rapier, the other, was language barrier from a Peruvian who refused to work together.
> 
> Shake my head


I've been mostly playing on SEA with less than 1% chance to communicate. Games have all been great.

If I have to talk solo queue. Means **** gone bad.









I think the problem is more regional MMR difference. If a PR player got his MMR from PR and plays in US he'll play at a totally different level (using PR since we have Sun).

Sun got most of his MMR from US so even though he is PR he plays at a level we consider 5k.

Region locking MMR or separate regional MMR would help fix this.

TLDR Where you got your MMR matters more than where you live.

Only 2 servers are "region locked", China and Korea. China considered one of the strongest (even pros mentioned how average MMR players know what to do). I played on the Nexxon servers and the MMR seems right (3k-4k seems slightly inflated but Korea just got into Dota so their higher MMR players might be weaker than bigger/more established servers).


----------



## connectwise

I forgot your mmr. But for lower bracket, it seems if you want to win, especially against a late game line up, you (me) have to be the captain of the S S dumb f. For that, communication is crucial. I'm sure you know, in late game, if a person push out lanes and get picked of, it's usually gg, as many don't bother saving for buy back. If you're not vocally herding these players with lower awareness, you can't win. Thus the language barrier plays a huge role. I figure in higher mmr people know more of what to do without the need to fully communicate.

Region lock for ranked, that's all I ask.


----------



## mylilpony

you don't need region lock, just have to calibrate mmr for each region. so that as ef mentioned above, you don't get mmr abusers, and lower populated server players don't hurt other players when they play in other regions.

if you play in a very small server with only 2,000 players, and get to 5k mmr, and play in another server with 100,000 players, that 100,000 player server's 5k players are likely going to be much better. so if that person plays in the more popular server, his team is always at a disadvantage. this is where you see people complaining about other people playing on their server and ruining their games.

the other thing this will encourage is if people have a higher mmr in one server and a lower one in other regions, they will want to keep playing on the higher rated one, rather than on a lower one. in starcraft it was always known that getting a diamond or grandmaster ranking in NA was always one step below europe or korea.

another thing this will encourage is keeping people playing on their main accounts, and not creating smurfs. i have so many games with smurfs that are terrible players. they have 200 wins and 100 games of meepo or slark or ember to boost their mmr, and then when they don't get freefarm or get counterpicked, they instalose the game for you.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I forgot your mmr. But for lower bracket, it seems if you want to win, especially against a late game line up, you (me) have to be the captain of the S S dumb f. For that, communication is crucial. I'm sure you know, in late game, if a person push out lanes and get picked of, it's usually gg, as many don't bother saving for buy back. If you're not vocally herding these players with lower awareness, you can't win. Thus the language barrier plays a huge role. I figure in higher mmr people know more of what to do without the need to fully communicate.
> 
> Region lock for ranked, that's all I ask.


I don't understand. At lower brackets there's less point communicating. Enemy team is awful but so is your own team.

I had to start communicating when I met Sun and he started dragging me up in MMR. I went through 2K without a single word in chat or mic.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Funnily enough our dear friend Sun is Peruvian too you know. Don't see a single one of you bashing him simply because he's a much better play than most of you.

He also plays on USE by the way


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Funnily enough our dear friend Sun is Peruvian too you know. Don't see a single one of you bashing him simply because he's a much better play than most of you.
> 
> He also plays on USE by the way


Just don't let him play WR!









I love Sun. Meeting him definitely made me a better player and person. Never heard the man rage.

I'm sure OCN (me mostly) is the reason his party MMR so low.


----------



## connectwise

I also don't understand your point, how is communication help win games in lower bracket not important?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> you don't need region lock, just have to calibrate mmr for each region. so that as ef mentioned above, you don't get mmr abusers, and lower populated server players don't hurt other players when they play in other regions.
> 
> if you play in a very small server with only 2,000 players, and get to 5k mmr, and play in another server with 100,000 players, that 100,000 player server's 5k players are likely going to be much better. so if that person plays in the more popular server, his team is always at a disadvantage. this is where you see people complaining about other people playing on their server and ruining their games.
> 
> the other thing this will encourage is if people have a higher mmr in one server and a lower one in other regions, they will want to keep playing on the higher rated one, rather than on a lower one. in starcraft it was always known that getting a diamond or grandmaster ranking in NA was always one step below europe or korea.
> 
> another thing this will encourage is keeping people playing on their main accounts, and not creating smurfs. i have so many games with smurfs that are terrible players. they have 200 wins and 100 games of meepo or slark or ember to boost their mmr, and then when they don't get freefarm or get counterpicked, they instalose the game for you.


Only part of the problem. Why only mmr lock when region lock will fix both.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I also don't understand your point, how is communication help win games in lower bracket not important?
> Only part of the problem. Why only mmr lock when region lock will fix both.


region lock is dumb. if these players are significantly worse as people say, they will calibrate at lower mmr and you will not play with them. if they calibrate at the same mmr as you in the same servers, then you're not much better than them. or they abuse heroes to gain mmr. which happens in every server.

people like me like to play with their friends in different regions. it also hurts coimpetitive dota - this is how many tournaments are played. this is how smaller dota teams and new players can get recognized, because smaller teams can't afford to send their teams to big tournaments. region lock doesn't prevent communication gaps when you're in europe, where many different languages are spoken.

i'm always happy when I get 3-4man chinese stacks on my team when i play ranked.. we never talk we ping and chatwheel, and that's it. and we win.

on my alt where i play on other mmr levels with 2k/3k/4k when i talk too much it becomes distracting, rather than helpful. you can ask some of the OCNers here =D

FWIW whenever I get 4 americans a lot of times they miic-spam stupid crap and it's annoying, and they are always the ones that feed mid and throw and flame and end up being the lowest mmr player with a private profile and an awful dotabuff spread on their alt. everyone has their problems.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I also don't understand your point, how is communication help win games in lower bracket not important?
> Only part of the problem. Why only mmr lock when region lock will fix both.


The reason people go to other servers is because of MMR. I doubt people go, man I'm going to play with higher ping for no reason.

Region locking won't solve the problem because of VPN services. Maybe it'll be better for your server but for people on more heavily populated server it won't change a thing.

Again, why would you communicate with bad players? If they're so bad you have to tell them what to do, they're probably not going to listen.

I played 1 support 4 most of the 2k bracket solo. What's the point of communicating with these kind of players? I just relied on myself and got out of that bracket.


----------



## connectwise

Negatory.

Region lock isn't dumb, it's needed for ranked. Out has nothing to do with skill of individuals, but as a group. If you can t coordinate with several in your group, especially true for captains mode or draft. It will not hurt the competitive scene as they do not use ranked stack anyways to improve. They custom lobby as pros, or single queue ranked. When they want to have fun they stack or Smurf in both ranked our unranked. So far I have not read or seen a single high mmr prospective pro playing rank stacked to improve chance of going pro, other than the mmr exploit.

Onceagain communication is crucial, especially for skill misuse, bad coordination, and dumb people herding in lower mmr when they don't know everything, eg , decrepify when team needed to rightt click, or what to do in song. Without a language barrier, these mistakes can be corrected and game moved along, knowledge improved. With it, you get more bad games.

The main reason why people play in other regions isn't mmr, it's availability. Peruvians get better ping on use, Russians get better ping in EU, and pinoys get more games in sea. Other instances there are more frequent games and less wait, eg Japan.

I already mentioned why to region lock ranked. The previous reason not to aren't plausible reason. Just because English speakers can be toxic as well doesn't mean the language barrier can't make it worse; it does. But even when it becomes toxic, verbal reinforcements may help turn it around, while the language barrier completely negate that possibility.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I don't understand. At lower brackets there's less point communicating. Enemy team is awful but so is your own team.
> 
> I had to start communicating when I met Sun and he started dragging me up in MMR. I went through 2K without a single word in chat or mic.


If your a strong enough player you can definately. Get through the lower teirs without communucating, but a mediocre player will do better commynicating at the same level.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Funnily enough our dear friend Sun is Peruvian too you know. Don't see a single one of you bashing him simply because he's a much better play than most of you.
> 
> He also plays on USE by the way


*sarcasim* Sun has to play so well since no one can under stand hin! *sarcasim*

Seriously sun has to be one of the most mild mannered ppl I've ever come accross anywhere love the guy to death.

After reading and doing some thinking i think that region lock is not needed, just region mmr.


----------



## EPiiKK

I am able to communicate with 80% of the people in my games in voip in english. And when i cant, i do my best to win the game anyway, just mute, report and move on. This way i've climbed 800mmr in about 6 months time playing ranked from time to time

So region block for communications would be useless and would make the community much weaker


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Negatory.
> 
> Region lock isn't dumb, it's needed for ranked. Out has nothing to do with skill of individuals, but as a group. If you can t coordinate with several in your group, especially true for captains mode or draft. It will not hurt the competitive scene as they do not use ranked stack anyways to improve. They custom lobby as pros, or single queue ranked. When they want to have fun they stack or Smurf in both ranked our unranked. So far I have not read or seen a single high mmr prospective pro playing rank stacked to improve chance of going pro, other than the mmr exploit.
> 
> Onceagain communication is crucial, especially for skill misuse, bad coordination, and dumb people herding in lower mmr when they don't know everything, eg , decrepify when team needed to rightt click, or what to do in song. Without a language barrier, these mistakes can be corrected and game moved along, knowledge improved. With it, you get more bad games.
> 
> The main reason why people play in other regions isn't mmr, it's availability. Peruvians get better ping on use, Russians get better ping in EU, and pinoys get more games in sea. Other instances there are more frequent games and less wait, eg Japan.
> 
> I already mentioned why to region lock ranked. The previous reason not to aren't plausible reason. Just because English speakers can be toxic as well doesn't mean the language barrier can't make it worse; it does. But even when it becomes toxic, verbal reinforcements may help turn it around, while the language barrier completely negate that possibility.


Region locking will hurt small emerging teams because of a smaller high skill player pool and less exposure top high skill games. Big Pro teams might be able to get away with only custom lobbies but lots of teams have players from different regions and TMM. Players still play solo and with the MMR discrepancy, you're putting players in a weaker player pool at a disadvantage.

"IF" Volvo did region lock they would probably put those players with better pings to outside servers as their "home" server. You'll still run into the same players.

The majority of people you're having issues seem to be players who calibrated in PR than play on other servers. PR is about 1-2k MMR weaker than USE. So if they calibrate to 3k than play USE they'll play equivalent to a 1-2k player and get wrecked. Regional MMR would prevent this, they would need to recalibrate for USE.

I don't count players who get better ping to an "outside" server. To me, that's their home server as long as they calibrated there. For example Sun, he always plays USE and calibrated there. He's a USE player to me.






Aui says, the RU/PR player who doesn't communicate is probably better than you mechanically. He mentions the server MMR difference too.

Mind if I review a few of your games? Personally I think you're using communications as a crutch. Think of every skill in Dota as a stat. Communications is one of them. Maybe your communication is awesome but that would mean you're weak mechanically or game theory wise.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Region locking will hurt small emerging teams because of a smaller high skill player pool and less exposure top high skill games. Big Pro teams might be able to get away with only custom lobbies but lots of teams have players from different regions and TMM. Players still play solo and with the MMR discrepancy, you're putting players in a weaker player pool at a disadvantage.
> 
> "IF" Volvo did region lock they would probably put those players with better pings to outside servers as their "home" server. You'll still run into the same players.
> 
> The majority of people you're having issues seem to be players who calibrated in PR than play on other servers. PR is about 1-2k MMR weaker than USE. So if they calibrate to 3k than play USE they'll play equivalent to a 1-2k player and get wrecked. Regional MMR would prevent this, they would need to recalibrate for USE.
> 
> I don't count players who get better ping to an "outside" server. To me, that's their home server as long as they calibrated there. For example Sun, he always plays USE and calibrated there. He's a USE player to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aui says, the RU/PR player who doesn't communicate is probably better than you mechanically. He mentions the server MMR difference too.
> 
> Mind if I review a few of your games? Personally I think you're using communications as a crutch. Think of every skill in Dota as a stat. Communications is one of them. Maybe your communication is awesome but that would mean you're weak mechanically or game theory wise.


Yeah. If you get your MMR via communication then in reality someone that got there with no communications is better then you mechanically in Dota. Communication can win a lot of games.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. If you get your MMR via communication then in reality someone that got there with no communications is better then you mechanically in Dota. Communication can win a lot of games.


I feel there's a baseline mechanics/game theory needed for each bracket. Communication can only get you so far and you can't control who you get as teammates solo.

I know I'm mechanically only able to up to 4k MMR. When I tried playing 5k I got crushed. No amount of communication would make up for my weaker mechanics and positioning.

I have a buddy who's 2k MMR and when we drag him up to VH games, he tells me he hates it because he knows what to do and he communicates well with the stack but he can't control the hero the way he wants to (mechanical deficiency) Game theory and general knowledge I think he's stronger than me (we played Dota 1 together) but he only gets to play 1 game every 4 months now. He still watches most major Dota tourneys to keep current.

At a certain point in MMR communication becomes more important but the guy's talking about a bracket where people don't even know how their skills work.

His time will be better served working on his own mechanics than getting frustrated by other players. That should shift his winrate up and hopefully to a bracket where communication matters more.


----------



## scooter.jay

For me as many of you know i am handicapped twice lol. I only have one eye and i am old lol. For me its easy i just need too be better whilst finding ways to limit the affect of my lack of vision. For instance i watch a lot of our 5k friends play high lvl games and tbh everything they do is just better than i can do its that simple. Honestly if you are any good at low lvl you will stomp the entire team on your own as a support sun would i can assure you. I gave up talking to team mates at low lvl a long time ago it does not help trust me just play your own game and try to wreck its the only way to glory. I know am a lot better than i was but until i get to a +60% win rate at this lvl i still need to get alot better.









Well first game today did what i could but hey

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1092582254

Welcome to dota


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> For me as many of you know i am handicapped twice lol. I only have one eye and i am old lol. For me its easy i just need too be better whilst finding ways to limit the affect of my lack of vision. For instance i watch a lot of our 5k friends play high lvl games and tbh everything they do is just better than i can do its that simple. Honestly if you are any good at low lvl you will stomp the entire team on your own as a support sun would i can assure you. I gave up talking to team mates at low lvl a long time ago it does not help trust me just play your own game and try to wreck its the only way to glory. I know am a lot better than i was but until i get to a +60% win rate at this lvl i still need to get alot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well first game today did what i could but hey
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1092582254
> 
> Welcome to dota


Scoot is spot on pub doto. I generally mute 2people before the 5min mark.

Love that lina build, i ran 4 games yesterday same setup, its bloody briliant ! Euls into stun into 1k dmg with ags, gg's. The fact ags makes the ulti "pure" damage is undervalued, it even goes though bkb!

http://www.dotabuff.com/players/132859195


----------



## rmp459

I basically quit after last night. GG Uninstall.

I can't find anyway to play ranked without losing mmr and I can't find any way to play unranked without either being yelled at or having a completely dysfunctional team.
How are you supposed to practice and get better at this game when every pub game under 4-4.5K MMR is casuals who play once a week and want to pick 5 carries of their choice into any lineup the other team chooses.
Literally zero higher/competitive level strategies or tactics are applicable at lower level matchmaking.

I just can't figure the people in this game out. After over a year i've basically accomplished nothing - every game makes me angry. I'm tired of people that describe having "fun" in this game as picking a garbage team and losing in 25 mins.
Like at these level's there is no concept of farm priority, lanes, etc. People just pick Riki every game and go afk in the offlane trying to farm a 35 minute diffusal blade because its the first core item in the guide they picked.

I just don't understand how your supposed to practice or get better when every pub game is a disaster. Even RMM is just people playing heroes that they don't understand or haven't played before. It just drives me insane.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> I basically quit after last night. GG Uninstall.
> 
> I can't find anyway to play ranked without losing mmr and I can't find any way to play unranked without either being yelled at or having a completely dysfunctional team.
> How are you supposed to practice and get better at this game when every pub game under 4-4.5K MMR is casuals who play once a week and want to pick 5 carries of their choice into any lineup the other team chooses.
> Literally zero higher/competitive level strategies or tactics are applicable at lower level matchmaking.
> 
> I just can't figure the people in this game out. After over a year i've basically accomplished nothing - every game makes me angry. I'm tired of people that describe having "fun" in this game as picking a garbage team and losing in 25 mins.
> Like at these level's there is no concept of farm priority, lanes, etc. People just pick Riki every game and go afk in the offlane trying to farm a 35 minute diffusal blade because its the first core item in the guide they picked.
> 
> I just don't understand how your supposed to practice or get better when every pub game is a disaster. Even RMM is just people playing heroes that they don't understand or haven't played before. It just drives me insane.


Try to find a stack. I still haven't seen you in guild chat but I play weird hours.

Just put up with it and know it gets better (sometimes).

I practiced on bots. I used to play vs 2 unfair bots solo mid lane. I had a few hundred bot games before I started playing with real people. I think unfair bots are mechanically 3/4k. I've seen 3k/4k players who lane worse than bots.

I avoid RMM like the plague. Always at least one guy who doesn't know what they're doing (sometimes it's me







).

Note to self: Don't random if I play with rmp459.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Try to find a stack. I still haven't seen you in guild chat but I play weird hours.
> 
> Just put up with it and know it gets better (sometimes).
> 
> I practiced on bots. I used to play vs 2 unfair bots solo mid lane. I had a few hundred bot games before I started playing with real people. I think unfair bots are mechanically 3/4k. I've seen 3k/4k players who lane worse than bots.
> 
> I avoid RMM like the plague. Always at least one guy who doesn't know what they're doing (sometimes it's me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Note to self: Don't random if I play with rmp459.


I played with a few guys last night from the guild, went so so - our picks weren't that great and I ended up having to try to 5 spot a greedy support that I wanted to play as a 4. Still found my farm as it went on. Few mistakes here and there, but we got out-carried.
Solo RMM seems to be the only way to break into inhouses/amateur leagues. Without the MMR requirements being met, no one will even consider you.

I've practiced pull/farm techniques with certain heros against bots, but I play this because I want to compete with others online. So it's more for testing scenarios, key bindings, skill combos, etc.

I don't have an issue with people randoming in normal matchmaking, I do it myself sometimes, but if your going to random, do it within the first 2-3 picks. Having people call lanes and pre-select their core heros, just to have the last two to three people then pick 3 more late game carries is basically just a slap in the face. When the other team needs 1/4 of the farm of your team to be effective and they have the early/mid game covered it basically gg from minute one. I really have no problem losing games when we have decent lane setups and it just comes down to teamwork/gameplay - it's to be expected, but I keep running into drafts that aren't even worth playing.

My new favorite is "omg slark too op, all the pros spam it now" followed immediately by a 1-7 slark in the safe lane that can land a pounce or get a core item by 20 mins. The PA spamming from the event was bad, but manageable. The hero eventually comes online even if your awful.

I'd run in a stack, but it's hard to find that many people online for more than a game and it usually ends up with too many ego's trying to coexist. Everyone i know are basically tryhards (self included) lmao








I just can't find any balance I guess. I have friends with below average game knowledge and average mechanics that sit at 4k by just "doing whatever" and then I lose 5 in a row focusing on hero's i'm strong with, filling team needs and counterpicking. I just wish I would see any kind of progress after so long.

I feel like im working 60 hour weeks without getting paid for the last 6 months.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> I played with a few guys last night from the guild, went so so - our picks weren't that great and I ended up having to try to 5 spot a greedy support that I wanted to play as a 4. Still found my farm as it went on. Few mistakes here and there, but we got out-carried.
> Solo RMM seems to be the only way to break into inhouses/amateur leagues. Without the MMR requirements being met, no one will even consider you.
> 
> I've practiced pull/farm techniques with certain heros against bots, but I play this because I want to compete with others online. So it's more for testing scenarios, key bindings, skill combos, etc.
> 
> I don't have an issue with people randoming in normal matchmaking, I do it myself sometimes, but if your going to random, do it within the first 2-3 picks. Having people call lanes and pre-select their core heros, just to have the last two to three people then pick 3 more late game carries is basically just a slap in the face. When the other team needs 1/4 of the farm of your team to be effective and they have the early/mid game covered it basically gg from minute one. I really have no problem losing games when we have decent lane setups and it just comes down to teamwork/gameplay - it's to be expected, but I keep running into drafts that aren't even worth playing.
> 
> My new favorite is "omg slark too op, all the pros spam it now" followed immediately by a 1-7 slark in the safe lane that can land a pounce or get a core item by 20 mins. The PA spamming from the event was bad, but manageable. The hero eventually comes online even if your awful.
> 
> I'd run in a stack, but it's hard to find that many people online for more than a game and it usually ends up with too many ego's trying to coexist. Everyone i know are basically tryhards (self included) lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't find any balance I guess. I have friends with below average game knowledge and average mechanics that sit at 4k by just "doing whatever" and then I lose 5 in a row focusing on hero's i'm strong with, filling team needs and counterpicking. I just wish I would see any kind of progress after so long.
> 
> I feel like im working 60 hour weeks without getting paid for the last 6 months.


add me on steam [ocn]scooter.jay we just like to have fun and play







Always playing in some sort of stack with wide mmr range so be happy to have ya play with us


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> I played with a few guys last night from the guild, went so so - our picks weren't that great and I ended up having to try to 5 spot a greedy support that I wanted to play as a 4. Still found my farm as it went on. Few mistakes here and there, but we got out-carried.
> Solo RMM seems to be the only way to break into inhouses/amateur leagues. Without the MMR requirements being met, no one will even consider you.
> 
> I've practiced pull/farm techniques with certain heros against bots, but I play this because I want to compete with others online. So it's more for testing scenarios, key bindings, skill combos, etc.
> 
> I don't have an issue with people randoming in normal matchmaking, I do it myself sometimes, but if your going to random, do it within the first 2-3 picks. Having people call lanes and pre-select their core heros, just to have the last two to three people then pick 3 more late game carries is basically just a slap in the face. When the other team needs 1/4 of the farm of your team to be effective and they have the early/mid game covered it basically gg from minute one. I really have no problem losing games when we have decent lane setups and it just comes down to teamwork/gameplay - it's to be expected, but I keep running into drafts that aren't even worth playing.
> 
> My new favorite is "omg slark too op, all the pros spam it now" followed immediately by a 1-7 slark in the safe lane that can land a pounce or get a core item by 20 mins. The PA spamming from the event was bad, but manageable. The hero eventually comes online even if your awful.
> 
> I'd run in a stack, but it's hard to find that many people online for more than a game and it usually ends up with too many ego's trying to coexist. Everyone i know are basically tryhards (self included) lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't find any balance I guess. I have friends with below average game knowledge and average mechanics that sit at 4k by just "doing whatever" and then I lose 5 in a row focusing on hero's i'm strong with, filling team needs and counterpicking. I just wish I would see any kind of progress after so long.
> 
> I feel like im working 60 hour weeks without getting paid for the last 6 months.


For some reason I thought RMM = Random Matchmaking.







I need more coffee.

Maybe try to make an amateur team with your tryhard buddies?

IMO solo and team games are completely different. If your end goal is leagues just make a team and start practicing. If you want to play in inhouses, I guess you need to grind RMM.

Take a break. It sounds like you're on tilt. Remember to have fun.

Been playing since Beta and I'm only good enough to know how ****ty I am.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> add me on steam [ocn]scooter.jay we just like to have fun and play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always playing in some sort of stack with wide mmr range so be happy to have ya play with us


SCOOOOOOOOOOOT SET UP THE NEXT INHOUSE! You're in charge now!


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> For some reason I thought RMM = Random Matchmaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more coffee.
> 
> Maybe try to make an amateur team with your tryhard buddies?
> 
> IMO solo and team games are completely different. If your end goal is leagues just make a team and start practicing. If you want to play in inhouses, I guess you need to grind RMM.
> 
> Take a break. It sounds like you're on tilt. Remember to have fun.
> 
> Been playing since Beta and I'm only good enough to know how ****ty I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCOOOOOOOOOOOT SET UP THE NEXT INHOUSE! You're in charge now!


Was thinking about setting up something before crimbo i will sort something soon dont worry


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> add me on steam [ocn]scooter.jay we just like to have fun and play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always playing in some sort of stack with wide mmr range so be happy to have ya play with us


sent an invite - steam name = bootleg

thx


----------



## Peter Nixeus

If anyone needs someone to play with feel free to add me - nixeus.monkeyking

I normally only play with OCN people and if I don't see anyone of them on I play bots to practice new heroes or to test my internet connection (Timewarner is not the most reliable in my area even though I'm paying for the second highest speeds).

I'm normally on 9pm to 12am PT... I mostly play support and initiator. Pretty much I played almost 10 games quing with just Bastard Wolf aka Sol and have won 70% of our games supporting him. I'm not sun, but its always better than quing solo (I may feed or make mistakes, but at least as support I always buy wards).









My DOTABUFF:

http://www.dotabuff.com/players/130688022

yes, I play alot of bots to practice...


----------



## EPiiKK

1-5 record today, god.
Luckily the only win was a scrim against some russian pubstack. All my solo games got effed up by jungle carries and last pick timbersaws...
How do you guys deal with days like this? i personally took up a Homeland marathon on netflix


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> If anyone needs someone to play with feel free to add me - nixeus.monkeyking
> 
> I normally only play with OCN people and if I don't see anyone of them on I play bots to practice new heroes or to test my internet connection (Timewarner is not the most reliable in my area even though I'm paying for the second highest speeds).
> 
> I'm normally on 9pm to 12am PT... I mostly play support and initiator. Pretty much I played almost 10 games quing with just Bastard Wolf aka Sol and have won 70% of our games supporting him. I'm not sun, but its always better than quing solo (I may feed or make mistakes, but at least as support I always buy wards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DOTABUFF:
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/players/130688022
> 
> yes, I play alot of bots to practice...


I wouldnt play bots for pracc unless you wanna get good technical skill on a single hero. Bots' movement on the map is not human like and you cant read the situations the same way you can against humas (are they roshing or not, where are their wards etc).
Just play some unranked, no matter if you loose or win, after game look at your own plays and think what could had been done better/different

Just my 2c tho,everyone learns differently and i have no idea if you have ever considered these things on your own


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/shiftingsnows/ was expecting a patch but not 6.83


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I wouldnt play bots for pracc unless you wanna get good technical skill on a single hero. Bots' movement on the map is not human like and you cant read the situations the same way you can against humas (are they roshing or not, where are their wards etc).
> Just play some unranked, no matter if you loose or win, after game look at your own plays and think what could had been done better/different
> 
> Just my 2c tho,everyone learns differently and i have no idea if you have ever considered these things on your own


Those are some good tips!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> I basically quit after last night. GG Uninstall.
> 
> I can't find anyway to play ranked without losing mmr and I can't find any way to play unranked without either being yelled at or having a completely dysfunctional team.
> How are you supposed to practice and get better at this game when every pub game under 4-4.5K MMR is casuals who play once a week and want to pick 5 carries of their choice into any lineup the other team chooses.
> Literally zero higher/competitive level strategies or tactics are applicable at lower level matchmaking.
> 
> I just can't figure the people in this game out. After over a year i've basically accomplished nothing - every game makes me angry. I'm tired of people that describe having "fun" in this game as picking a garbage team and losing in 25 mins.
> Like at these level's there is no concept of farm priority, lanes, etc. People just pick Riki every game and go afk in the offlane trying to farm a 35 minute diffusal blade because its the first core item in the guide they picked.
> 
> I just don't understand how your supposed to practice or get better when every pub game is a disaster. Even RMM is just people playing heroes that they don't understand or haven't played before. It just drives me insane.


your posts (this one and the later ones) exhibit extreme negative feelings towards this game, however I find your points contradict one another

First of all, ranked gaming is a way to put you in games with people around your skill level. If you find yourself seem to CONSTANTLY outplay all 9 players in the game, you are bound to have a slow gain in MMR. If you find yourself in a lot of games where ONLY your 4 teammates are "stupid" and the 5 opponents are decent, it might not be "luck" that you need to blame there.

To this day I still believe in statistics. If you have enough bad games, you are going to get games where you absolutely overrun the other team. If this has never happened, your MMR should have become zero after 1 year of playing. I assume this is not the case, therefore "you CAN play ranked without losing MMR, at least 45% of the time", you just choose to forget about those games and complain about the (up to) 55% of the games where you couldn't win.

Pub games should be played pub-style. I myself play 90% of my games solo queue and have (only) 49% winrate, with at least 1% of the loss due to the hero challenges during the TI4 events. In pub games where everyone just does his own thing, you need to know when to help your teammates and when to think for yourself. If you constantly fail in winning pub games, it doesn't mean "my team is awful", it means you have not adapted to the play style after 1 whole year of playing. You could definitely complain about the lack of professional game-planning in solo pubs, but you should have expected this before entering all the games due to your MMR. You KNOW you are not at 5-6K MMR, so why expect players to perform as such?

For the above reason, I don't perform very well when I play with fellow OCNers in a stack because it's not easy to switch away from my usual playstyle, with the only exception being me in 1st Carry role and Sun being support beside me (Carry role in stacks can play the same way as when you're solo queue). If you are seriously annoyed by other random players, I agree with other people here that you should try to stack some games with them before making the decision of quitting. It might change your point of view.

In conclusion, I find your statement of "every game makes me angry" to be very biased against and unfair to the game. You HAVE TO HAVE learned something, for example macro things such as hero counters and balanced lineups (i know most games don't go like that, just saying), when to push in, back off and / or do rosh, and micro things like skill priorities when you level up and when in fights, item choices for at least a few heros, positioning in fights. Hell, even having an absolutely awful team with no teamwork and you trying to connect the team together just a little bit, should be considered as "something learned about the game". All these things serve as your foundation of this game and can translate into bigger gains and benefits when you finally do meet some players who actually do team stuff (I'm guessing that after a year, you must have run into a few of these guys during games and you just choose to forget about those moments, cuz if you haven't, your MMR has to be at zero at this point)

This game (and most other MOBA) are not for the easily offended or rather anyone that's emotional towards small things. You should know about this by now, and if you think this game has potential and wish to stay in it, I strongly suggest you to put the hate down and suck it up in bad games. No matter how bad a game is, it will be over in 45 minutes and the next one will be a fresh start. If you get 4-5 bad games in a role, exit the game and take a break.

I might sound like all my games are going well but it's obviously not the case. I myself play a lot of games post-2am every night, and I have roughly a 20% winrate after 3am. There were countless times where I played and lost ALL the games along the way till 7am just because I wanted 1 win, and still not get it before I go to bed. Guess what, I tell the OCNers about it, call it my 3am-curse, laugh it off and be done with it. If you can (at least try to) do the same, maybe you can start to enjoy the game.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I wouldnt play bots for pracc unless you wanna get good technical skill on a single hero. Bots' movement on the map is not human like and you cant read the situations the same way you can against humas (are they roshing or not, where are their wards etc).
> Just play some unranked, no matter if you loose or win, after game look at your own plays and think what could had been done better/different
> 
> Just my 2c tho,everyone learns differently and i have no idea if you have ever considered these things on your own


Too many players underestimate the impact the laning phase has. If you can last hit under harass from unfair bots you should be fine laning up to 4k.

Aside laning phase you can't learn much from bots but too many players have weak basics.

I like getting baseline statistics. MM is too random for that. Vs bots in custom lobbies, there is no "every other players' skill level" variable so your CS stats are more accurate.

I don't suggest unranked to players who haven't gotten their MMR rating (and care about MMR, if you don't care just play and have fun). Your MMR rating is based on your hidden unranked MMR. If you trash your hidden MMR, you're just adding time in the trenches.

I think reviewing your games is great but it's mostly for non core players. If you're a core player, your main concern should be CS. Once you can hit max or close to max CS you can worry about other things.

If your self reviews notice a lack of CS, time is probably better spent practicing getting the CS.

Reminds me that I need to work on some of my heroes. Been playing less and my laning is getting weaker.


----------



## Toxsick

Shadowraze damage increased from 75/150/225/300 to 100/175/250/325

http://www.dota2.com/shiftingsnows/


----------



## 13321G4

Wisp literally no front!

Does this also mean he has no turn rate?

Also Techies in CM!

Blink Dagger change also huge... I'm liking this patch!

Diffusal no longer UAM, lifesteal on illusion heroes here we come!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Wisp literally no front!
> 
> Does this also mean he has no turn rate?
> 
> Also Techies in CM!
> 
> Blink Dagger change also huge... I'm liking this patch!
> 
> Diffusal no longer UAM, lifesteal on illusion heroes here we come!


it just means he doesnt have to turn in order to tether i think.


----------



## gonX

Io just doesn't have turn rate. It means LoL-level turn rate.
Just enjoy the harass.


----------



## HarrisLam

buffs to quite a few heros that I used to play a lot!! Good stuff.

The only draw back is that too many people will now start to try using Chaos knight. Will no longer be a surprise pick. The nerf to ravage damage kind of benefits CK (and other illusion based heros) though.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> I played with a few guys last night from the guild, went so so - our picks weren't that great and I ended up having to try to 5 spot a greedy support that I wanted to play as a 4. Still found my farm as it went on. Few mistakes here and there, but we got out-carried.
> Solo RMM seems to be the only way to break into inhouses/amateur leagues. Without the MMR requirements being met, no one will even consider you.
> 
> I've practiced pull/farm techniques with certain heros against bots, but I play this because I want to compete with others online. So it's more for testing scenarios, key bindings, skill combos, etc.
> 
> I don't have an issue with people randoming in normal matchmaking, I do it myself sometimes, but if your going to random, do it within the first 2-3 picks. Having people call lanes and pre-select their core heros, just to have the last two to three people then pick 3 more late game carries is basically just a slap in the face. When the other team needs 1/4 of the farm of your team to be effective and they have the early/mid game covered it basically gg from minute one. I really have no problem losing games when we have decent lane setups and it just comes down to teamwork/gameplay - it's to be expected, but I keep running into drafts that aren't even worth playing.
> 
> My new favorite is "omg slark too op, all the pros spam it now" followed immediately by a 1-7 slark in the safe lane that can land a pounce or get a core item by 20 mins. The PA spamming from the event was bad, but manageable. The hero eventually comes online even if your awful.
> 
> I'd run in a stack, but it's hard to find that many people online for more than a game and it usually ends up with too many ego's trying to coexist. Everyone i know are basically tryhards (self included) lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't find any balance I guess. I have friends with below average game knowledge and average mechanics that sit at 4k by just "doing whatever" and then I lose 5 in a row focusing on hero's i'm strong with, filling team needs and counterpicking. I just wish I would see any kind of progress after so long.
> 
> I feel like im working 60 hour weeks without getting paid for the last 6 months.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> add me on steam [ocn]scooter.jay we just like to have fun and play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always playing in some sort of stack with wide mmr range so be happy to have ya play with us


feel free to add me too

heres my dotabuff: http://www.dotabuff.com/players/5076889

I'm thinking I'm getting close to playing on a regular basis again trying to move and work and have holidays all at the same time sucks.

(not to mention raising my own dota 2 team)


----------



## ku4eto

WR ult got even more buffed. I lick dat







And TA no longer can do crap with her Refraction and that dagger. As for the Diffusial blade no longer being a Orb effect... I think that this is OP , before it was fine.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> WR ult got even more buffed. I lick dat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And TA no longer can do crap with her Refraction and that dagger. As for the Diffusial blade no longer being a Orb effect... I think that this is OP , before it was fine.


The amount of people who bought diffusal was minimal.

Also the dagger change actually buffed TA. If the damage isn't taken, then you will be able to blink.
It basically means TA has the means to escape most 1v1's.


----------



## 13321G4

Refraction up, trade 6 hits, blink out.

How legit is diffusal on CK now?


----------



## Toxsick

so antimage with diffusal blade, lmao


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> so antimage with diffusal blade, lmao


Doesn't stack with other mana burns still.

On a side note, enchantress fastest base move speed in the game now XD


----------



## Xeqn

diffusal has always been legit on ck
but honestly the damage output of ck even with idiotic items is insane with phantasm
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/907547100

look at my item build, even with that i melted viper, huskar before my stun even wore off


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Doesn't stack with other mana burns still.
> 
> On a side note, enchantress fastest base move speed in the game now XD


thought if it had no orb it would stack, guess im wrong.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Refraction up, trade 6 hits, blink out.
> 
> How legit is diffusal on CK now?


Oh wait , i thought it would still trigger 3sec CD even if no dmg was taken


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> Refraction up, trade 6 hits, blink out.
> 
> How legit is diffusal on CK now?


It doesn't add strength. Not a bad item, but not ideal.

IMO you should get all your items centering around buffing your strength. This will help you in 2 things :
1) your illusions get very tanky, and you become better in tower diving, which is necessary for this hero almost every game
2) damage of the first hit of blink strike is hugely increased

diffusal is great in the way that it gives you an excellent slow, gives your illusions some manaburn damage and slightly buffs your sad mana pool. I feel like it could become a situational item and should be quite good when your team is in the lead, but the fact that its over 3k gold for 0 strength will hurt you quite a bit in the long run.

I personally go for treads, drums, sange, manta, heart and / or finish Heaven's Halberd. BKB somewhere in between manta and heart if needed. I used to go armlet every game, but then I started to feel that the excitement of armlet toggle is a bit too much for me to handle


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I might sound like all my games are going well but it's obviously not the case. I myself play a lot of games post-2am every night, and I have roughly a 20% winrate after 3am. There were countless times where I played and lost ALL the games along the way till 7am just because I wanted 1 win, and still not get it before I go to bed. Guess what, I tell the OCNers about it, call it my 3am-curse, laugh it off and be done with it. If you can (at least try to) do the same, maybe you can start to enjoy the game.


My friend plays pretty late all the time on US servers (after 1AM). I was watching a game of his yesterday he is 5400 mmr and the rest of his team was 3700-3800 mmr against 5 4.4-4.5k players. His team lost all their rax in 22 minutes, even though he was 5-2. Smaller player pools already make MM miserable and playing late just leaves things even more to chance. Whenever I play that late the MMR gap in team goes from 200 on your team to 500-1000. On USW 300-500 seems to be normal. So bigger player pools - luck is less of a factor.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> diffusal has always been legit on ck
> but honestly the damage output of ck even with idiotic items is insane with phantasm
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/907547100
> 
> look at my item build, even with that i melted viper, huskar before my stun even wore off


I thought CK benefited more from base stats because his illusions did 100% damage. Must try Xeqn's build.









Chen got a big buff. Calling some Lifestealer shenanigans with Chen's new teleport.

Am I reading Drow's change right? Do all Illusions get the bonus or just Drow's illusions?

Force Staff can now be used on Homing Missile!









IO buff is huge! It's a pain keeping track of your "direction" when playing him.

WR still garbage.







Just buff Shackles.


----------



## Atham

Comeback for QoP. Pure damage sonic wave? Are you kidding me. That is awesome. I can see a lot more people picking up Aghanim's now. Also the blink range is awesome. Too bad getting dagger now is even worse than before.

EDIT: Checked the ulti nerf. I take it back. Aghs is a must on that hero now.

Ogre Magii. The cast range nerf. That makes me sad.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I thought CK benefited more from base stats because his illusions did 100% damage. Must try Xeqn's build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chen got a big buff. Calling some Lifestealer shenanigans with Chen's new teleport.
> 
> Am I reading Drow's change right? Do all Illusions get the bonus or just Drow's illusions?
> 
> Force Staff can now be used on Homing Missile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IO buff is huge! It's a pain keeping track of your "direction" when playing him.
> 
> WR still garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just buff Shackles.


heart is more than enough on ck. i feel.


----------



## mylilpony

my team communicated well but.........when you die that much in under 30 minutes....


ive dropped 250 points since friday =D


----------



## Atham

That is why I don't play ranked. Unranked is where the fun comes from.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> That is why I don't play ranked. Unranked is where the fun comes from.


but..but i love tryharding!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> but..but i love tryharding!


What lies!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> That is why I don't play ranked. Unranked is where the fun comes from.


Still have not played Ranked. I hate to always have to perform.


----------



## redalert

Simba/Fly out of Team Secret


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Simba/Fly out of Team Secret


Link!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Link!


https://www.facebook.com/TeamSecretDOTA2/posts/904110276266254


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TeamSecretDOTA2/posts/904110276266254


How do you get info so fast. Why are even here. You should have a Job making money about Dota 2.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How do you get info so fast. Why are even here. You should have a Job making money about Dota 2.


Just gotta know which people to follow https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/545045900541042690


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Just gotta know which people to follow https://twitter.com/Cyborgmatt/status/545045900541042690


Dam Twitter. Still have not used Twitter







and Facebook. I refuse!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dam Twitter. Still have not used Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Facebook. I refuse!


I still don't have twitter because i dont see the use of that (for me at least)

I use to avoid facebook like the plague. I insist to not register for it even though I know everyone uses it, but then one day, Shangri-La hotel was hosting its anniversary and liking its page give you 50% off for its wonderful buffet.

You know the rest


----------



## connectwise

That sf buff is fantastic. Ihavent lost a single sf game since I came back.

This is how noob I still aam, onlynow I learned how to x ping.


----------



## scooter.jay

Ladies and gentlemen thought this weekend we could have a casual get together for crimbo doto







I will do some streaming and we can have some ocn fun. I will sort the next inhouse for early next year but be fun to do something before crimbo so post if you want to play and i will try to organize games. Will post a list of names or something like that when people have posted









Will remain sort of sober so the stream is better lol









Scooter


----------



## exodus1500

I dont even know what crimbo means....


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I dont even know what crimbo means....


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Crimbo

http://bit.ly/16te90j


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Crimbo
> 
> http://bit.ly/16te90j


I made the mistake of assuming it was a Dota thing. I google searched "Crimbo Dota" and just got a bunch of peoples dotabuff's


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I made the mistake of assuming it was a Dota thing. I google searched "Crimbo Dota" and just got a bunch of peoples dotabuff's


lol


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I made the mistake of assuming it was a Dota thing. I google searched "Crimbo Dota" and just got a bunch of peoples dotabuff's


Yeah the way he put it "Crimbo Doto" looks very much like it goes together (almost like its the same case/tense in any language but english)


----------



## exodus1500

I was like... Is this some special mode of Dota that I dont know about. lol

Crimbo must be a non-American thing I guess.

Im up for some "Crimbo Doto" though. lol


----------



## redalert

looks like 6.83 will be going live any minute now


----------



## connectwise

I wish I could partake, but psu exploded last week.


----------



## Atham

I will partake in this Crimbo doto. (Crimbo means Christmas? Really? Granted Crimbo Doto sounds better than Xmas Dota) Hopefully I will get better and be capable of playing this weekend. I need to increase my win rate with QoP and Storm spirit.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Scott has confused the world with his british ways XD

it's going to be a proper crimbo







- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqBF7TiyATo


----------



## mylilpony

In my last 9 games my teams have averaged 39 deaths in games that are mostly 30-40 minutes long. Half of my deaths are diebacks/fountain dives too.

New patch - things are finally looking up I guess.


----------



## Atham

That is nothing. I once had a 12 loss streak. It tanked my win rate and it is still sub 50%. Getting it higher though.

EDIT: Wait a second, Lewis, aren't you Welsh? That falls under Britain.


----------



## ObscureParadox

I am Welsh yeah









I wasn't confused though but I could tell everyone else was. I also occasionally refer to Christmas as "crimbo"


----------



## connectwise

Lol' 1 death a min bloodbath.


----------



## mylilpony

yeah most of the losses were more than 1 death a min. i had one game where my safelane carry/support each had 14 deaths and my mid had 15. unbelievable. i thought it was 40 deaths a game but i did the calculation and it came out to 39.22 per game lol.


----------



## scooter.jay

Right i am up now lol. Will start playing and streaming soon







Lets get the stacks going and have some fun







I stayed up proper late last night to make sure i can play late today thats commitment people ha ha. msg me when you are online or use the ocn chat and we can get the crimbo dotes flowing









Scooter

Going to start streaming soon so check in game ocn chat for spam lol

http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay

Meant to say if you have friends that want to play that's cool don't have to be ocn for this one it is Christmas after all lol









Started


----------



## el gappo

Scooter's streaming live on the homepage now! If you want to join in, you know the drill


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Are these drop in PUGs or are we just watching Scooter tonight?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Are these drop in PUGs or are we just watching Scooter tonight?


Who knows?









I couldn't watch the stream to hear Scoot's sexy voice at work.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't watch the stream to hear Scoot's sexy voice at work.


Same here... at work processing orders and getting ready for CES 2015...


----------



## EPiiKK

Guys guys
4111 into maxing take aim sniper is seriously legit. You can chase down ANYONE from huge range with 2 or 3 chrages of shrapnell and with mom. Fun to play and extremely handy in teamfights and solo pickoffs. And i got the most bad ass set for him from the new chest


----------



## connectwise

I saw that yesterday with melini sniper. If your team needs right click is great. But that's never my build. I would do blink dgon eblade instead, and only value point in shrap, my other right click build is only 1 value point inshrap as well.

4-1-1-1 was posted on Reddit a while ago and every one liked it as well.

Anyone watch tt vs VP polar today? Qujqva went on SF and dpwent Midas into bkb manta then defensive skadi. Any thoughts? I've gone slahser SF build but mid and haven't lost yet. Seem SF Midas into conventional build is weak in competitive play.


----------



## Jim888

moon/sun steam wont let me reconnect


----------



## MiladEd

I rage quited Dota 2 about a few months ago... to be fair, my ping sucks. I get 200 ms at best and those days that drove me to rage quit I was getting 350 at lowest and I had loss after loss for 3 days straight.







I'm getting to get back into it, after my finals hopefully.


----------



## scooter.jay

Stream was fun last night thx guys







Going for it again tonight if anyone wants to play let me know


----------



## mr one

This was a good move


----------



## scooter.jay

Streaming again

http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay


----------



## redalert




----------



## scooter.jay

Streaming again for the lulz

http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Pointless because if you have a hero that can clean up you feed them so much. Also they where already losing.


----------



## scooter.jay

Sun all invis strat did not work lol

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1107459625


----------



## connectwise

Ouch. Good luck initiating into ex or craggy and blade mail cent nukes


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

How many people use High DPI with middle mouse button to smooth drag?

As an old dota player I never used mm button for smooth drag. Ever since BTS 2 and people seeing s4 and singsing use smooth drag with middle mouse button I feel it's been flying off as the most efficient way to play. I was watching some streams, RTZ's for instance and he is doing it now. It looks really effective. My problem is I am currently renting a crappy workstation until I can build one after the holidays. I cannot really get high DPI on a 1920x1080 RESO. My mouse barely will move and I can from one end of the screen to another @ 400 DPI, default windows settings, no precision/acceleration + dota 2 sensitivity @ 3.

Anyone on a higher RESO with HIGH DPI 1200-1600 able to tell me how this works for them? I want to test x(


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> How many people use High DPI with middle mouse button to smooth drag?
> 
> As an old dota player I never used mm button for smooth drag. Ever since BTS 2 and people seeing s4 and singsing use smooth drag with middle mouse button I feel it's been flying off as the most efficient way to play. I was watching some streams, RTZ's for instance and he is doing it now. It looks really effective. My problem is I am currently renting a crappy workstation until I can build one after the holidays. I cannot really get high DPI on a 1920x1080 RESO. My mouse barely will move and I can from one end of the screen to another @ 400 DPI, default windows settings, no precision/acceleration + dota 2 sensitivity @ 3.
> 
> Anyone on a higher RESO with HIGH DPI 1200-1600 able to tell me how this works for them? I want to test x(


I've been playing Dota 1 for ages as well, and never got used to using middle drag either. My friend thinks its the best thing since sliced bread, but a lot of pros don't use it either, like Dendi.

As with any other competitive game, in terms of mechanical skill/gear, use what you're comfortable with.
It's unlikely the small things are going to matter much - as a matter of fact, it's likely that your skill development is going to slow down immensely because you have to re-learn (or at least think about) your mechanical skill.


----------



## scooter.jay

new track gold is a joke lol. Its a bit op now really sooo much money lol

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1108614262

Nearly as gold as naga lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> new track gold is a joke lol. Its a bit op now really sooo much money lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1108614262
> 
> Nearly as gold as naga lol


Yeah. All you have to do with BH now is track the hell out. I had so many items with 67 last hits thats to track gold. He will get played a lot more now.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. All you have to do with BH now is track the hell out. I had so many items with 67 last hits thats to track gold. He will get played a lot more now.


Yeah it really surprised me how much money you can get just with track. Roaming after lvl 6 is just great now who needs last hits lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Yeah it really surprised me how much money you can get just with track. Roaming after lvl 6 is just great now who needs last hits lol


The only problem is you might end up carry for the team if kills dont come. If your team falls behind nothing BH can do.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I've been playing Dota 1 for ages as well, and never got used to using middle drag either. My friend thinks its the best thing since sliced bread, but a lot of pros don't use it either, like Dendi.
> 
> As with any other competitive game, in terms of mechanical skill/gear, use what you're comfortable with.
> It's unlikely the small things are going to matter much - as a matter of fact, it's likely that your skill development is going to slow down immensely because you have to re-learn (or at least think about) your mechanical skill.


I somewhat agree. No pro used it until very recently, s4 was the first confirmed pro to use it. After people seeing at (pro's included) at BTS 2 (Beyond the Summit), it's started to take off and many pro's are using it. I can think of 10 off the top of my head.

The way it looks when I watch on stream, or player perspective in game.. it's amazing. I want to try for myself, and am sure it will take a little bit to get used to pressing mm button when edge panning, but no as much as changing other things. It always bothered me to keep high dpi/sensitivity and edge pan be super fast (even @ low camera speed). I like my deceleration on camera at 49 (vanilla dota).

It's not really possible to test @ 1920x1080 I feel as I cannot get the DPI high enough where it would be worth using.

Again, I agree with you about changing things. I remember when I made the change from legacy hotkeys... ugh haha.. I can't see this being anything like it, and if it does make me more efficiant and map aware/control than I definitely want it in my life.

The main people I see making the change are mid players, and one pos 1 (fEEd)

When I get a new workstation set up, I'll comment to you and let ya know if it's the best thing since the iPhone's release or not.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> I somewhat agree. No pro used it until very recently, s4 was the first confirmed pro to use it. After people seeing at (pro's included) at BTS 2 (Beyond the Summit), it's started to take off and many pro's are using it. I can think of 10 off the top of my head.
> 
> The way it looks when I watch on stream, or player perspective in game.. it's amazing. I want to try for myself, and am sure it will take a little bit to get used to pressing mm button when edge panning, but no as much as changing other things. It always bothered me to keep high dpi/sensitivity and edge pan be super fast (even @ low camera speed). I like my deceleration on camera at 49 (vanilla dota).
> 
> It's not really possible to test @ 1920x1080 I feel as I cannot get the DPI high enough where it would be worth using.
> 
> Again, I agree with you about changing things. I remember when I made the change from legacy hotkeys... ugh haha.. I can't see this being anything like it, and if it does make me more efficiant and map aware/control than I definitely want it in my life.
> 
> The main people I see making the change are mid players, and one pos 1 (fEEd)
> 
> When I get a new workstation set up, I'll comment to you and let ya know if it's the best thing since the iPhone's release or not.


If camera grip was that great, would think more people would be using it.









Bunch of threads about the different camera controls on various forums. IMO, unless you're a pro it's just preference.

I'm not a fan of camera grip since it "offcenters" my mouse. In teamfights that could potentially be a second while I resposition my mouse.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If camera grip was that great, would think more people would be using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of threads about the different camera controls on various forums. IMO, unless you're a pro it's just preference.
> 
> I'm not a fan of camera grip since it "offcenters" my mouse. In teamfights that could potentially be a second while I resposition my mouse.


I'm still used to edge pan as well, but it's all personal preference.

I do use low dpi though.

DPI: 450
Win sens: 6/11
With MarkC fix for win 8.1


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I'm still used to edge pan as well, but it's all personal preference.
> 
> I do use low dpi though.
> 
> DPI: 450
> Win sens: 6/11
> With MarkC fix for win 8.1


IMO camera grip sucks for low sens players. You're even more "offcenter" after you camera grip.


----------



## Atham

I use both middle mouse drag and edge pan and I do prefer MM drag. I rarely edge pan and I do think I should do more of it. Now I read that pros are doing it too. New meta I guess.

More comfortable. Also for creep blocking, I hold down 1 (the hotkey that give image of my hero) and just click in front of the ground.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> IMO camera grip sucks for low sens players. You're even more "offcenter" after you camera grip.


Yeah might be why I do not like camera grip. hahhaha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yeah might be why I do not like camera grip. hahhaha


Have you tried using a modified WASD (esdf for me) + edge pan?

I think that's ideal for low sens.

Just saying Illidan uses a modified WASD camera control before people go ewwww WASD.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Have you tried using a modified WASD (esdf for me) + edge pan?
> 
> I think that's ideal for low sens.
> 
> Just saying Illidan uses a modified WASD camera control before people go ewwww WASD.


Nope have not tried camera control keys + edge pan since I'm used to make fast swipes and feel like I have good control over my mouse.

I'm kinda old school when it comes to camera/mouse settings. hahaha


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Have you tried using a modified WASD (esdf for me) + edge pan?
> 
> I think that's ideal for low sens.
> 
> Just saying Illidan uses a modified WASD camera control before people go ewwww WASD.


I knew it! Ef plays pro when sober and under the influence with us OCNers!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I knew it! Ef plays pro when sober and under the influence with us OCNers!


Efata too stronk when sober.

Needs to nerf himself to get to our level. hahaha


----------



## mylilpony

Just beat TC! He was offlane windrunner against me (support jakiro) and WK carry. WK wasn't very good but finished 15-0 so I consider that to be a win. only +27 points even tho he was 700 points mmr than my highest player.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Just beat TC! He was offlane windrunner against me (support jakiro) and WK carry. WK wasn't very good but finished 15-0 so I consider that to be a win. only +27 points even tho he was 700 points mmr than my highest player.


TC is bad.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> TC is bad.


Yeah but he is double my MMR... so...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Yeah but he is double my MMR... so...


So what, a fellow ocn'er beat him so we all hate him now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Have you tried using a modified WASD (esdf for me) + edge pan?
> 
> I think that's ideal for low sens.
> 
> Just saying Illidan uses a modified WASD camera control before people go ewwww WASD.


O god, I tried that. So hard to get used to.

This guy is insanely good:


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Just beat TC! He was offlane windrunner against me (support jakiro) and WK carry. WK wasn't very good but finished 15-0 so I consider that to be a win. only +27 points even tho he was 700 points mmr than my highest player.


Do you remember what the average MMR was for both teams?

So passed after dinner last night.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Efata too stronk when sober.
> 
> Needs to nerf himself to get to our level. hahaha


I wish.









Try WASD + edge pan in a bot game at least once. It's mainly for team fights when you want to keep your mouse centralized instead of on the edges to control the camera. Helps a lot for us low sens players.

Camera grip/WASD better for smaller map movement. Edge pan/mini map better for larger map movements.

I need to mess around with mouse settings again. My mouse feels off since I started downsampling from 4k.






Video by Merlini about camera controls from awhile ago. He doesn't like arrow controls but I don't think he tried remapping it.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Do you remember what the average MMR was for both teams?
> 
> So passed after dinner last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try WASD + edge pan in a bot game at least once. It's mainly for team fights when you want to keep your mouse centralized instead of on the edges to control the camera. Helps a lot for us low sens players.
> 
> Camera grip/WASD better for smaller map movement. Edge pan/mini map better for larger map movements.
> 
> I need to mess around with mouse settings again. My mouse feels off since I started downsampling from 4k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video by Merlini about camera controls from awhile ago. He doesn't like arrow controls but I don't think he tried remapping it.


For mouse settings I'm used to MarkC fix (insanely useful for CSGO and most FPS games):

http://donewmouseaccel.blogspot.com/2010/03/markc-windows-7-mouse-acceleration-fix.html

Gets ridd of mouse accel and other gud stuff (refer to frontpage for furter détails).

But if you're downsampling, you might to tweak a few ingame mouse settings as well.

Also use the steam launch options:

-noforcemaccel > reverts to desktop mouse acceleration settings
-noforcemparms > reverts to desktop mouse button settings
-noforcemspd > uses desktop mouse speed settings

And -novid cause you know the valve logo by heart.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> For mouse settings I'm used to MarkC fix (insanely useful for CSGO and most FPS games):
> 
> http://donewmouseaccel.blogspot.com/2010/03/markc-windows-7-mouse-acceleration-fix.html
> 
> Gets ridd of mouse accel and other gud stuff (refer to frontpage for furter détails).
> 
> But if you're downsampling, you might to tweak a few ingame mouse settings as well.
> 
> Also use the steam launch options:
> 
> -noforcemaccel > reverts to desktop mouse acceleration settings
> -noforcemparms > reverts to desktop mouse button settings
> -noforcemspd > uses desktop mouse speed settings
> 
> And -novid cause you know the valve logo by heart.


I actually want to test more mouse accel right now.









I stopped using novid since it makes the mini map lower quality for some reason (unless it was fixed).


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I actually want to test more mouse accel right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped using novid since it makes the mini map lower quality for some reason (unless it was fixed).


It was fixed, no worries.









Well some pro did use mouse accel back in Quake tournaments so you can give it a shot and see if that feels confortable to you.

Even now some pro players from the csgo scene do play with mouse accel like Edward (Navi) for instance.

For me, mouse accel is a "no hell no". I'm used to 180's through mouse settings and muscle memory and dealing with mouse accel is throwing me off my game. haahha

Mouse/Keyboard settings > holy grail.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> It was fixed, no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well some pro did use mouse accel back in Quake tournaments so you can give it a shot and see if that feels confortable to you.
> 
> Even now some pro players from the csgo scene do play with mouse accel like Edward (Navi) for instance.
> 
> For me, mouse accel is a "no hell no". I'm used to 180's through mouse settings and muscle memory and dealing with mouse accel is throwing me off my game. haahha
> 
> Mouse/Keyboard settings > holy grail.


Next meta, trackball Dota.









Next inhouse we should play using controllers for our "fun" match.

5v5 all mid all WK.



It doesn't look so bad! You gain access to an analogue stick!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Next meta, trackball Dota.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next inhouse we should play using controllers for our "fun" match.
> 
> 5v5 all mid all WK.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look so bad! You gain access to an analogue stick!


Mang you so next level.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> new track gold is a joke lol. Its a bit op now really sooo much money lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1108614262
> 
> Nearly as gold as naga lol


I have been seeing bh so much more recently, might be because of this, or meta change.


----------



## mylilpony

almost every game i see a bh or sniper that team loses. last game they picked bh right after riki and it was not a problem.

Riki is really strong right now. So is spirit breaker. Both great against slark.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Do you guys have a clan/guild set up for oc.net?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> almost every game i see a bh or sniper that team loses. last game they picked bh right after riki and it was not a problem.
> 
> Riki is really strong right now. So is spirit breaker. Both great against slark.


I dunno what you mean, any hero played well vs a certain match will be good. BH is very strong right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Next meta, trackball Dota.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next inhouse we should play using controllers for our "fun" match.
> 
> 5v5 all mid all WK.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look so bad! You gain access to an analogue stick!


CONSOLE PESANTRY! GET OUT!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Do you guys have a clan/guild set up for oc.net?


Yes we do have an OCN guild, either me or one of the other guys can send you an invite


----------



## connectwise

Send me an invite? Nixon's not bringing the smokes
http://www.dotabuff.com/players/38403592


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I dunno what you mean, any hero played well vs a certain match will be good. BH is very strong right now.
> CONSOLE PESANTRY! GET OUT!


Higher brackets picks/counters start mattering more since mechanical skills level out. You can't play "well" vs a counterpick.









I think it'll be hilarious to make the strongest player on each team use a controller.









Maybe it'll make the matches more balanced.


----------



## Toxsick

Uhh edge panning.

no enjoy for me.

so much more enjoyable to just move your camera with mouse.
it just feels good.

also a merry xmas to everyone here.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Uhh edge panning.
> 
> no enjoy for me.
> 
> so much more enjoyable to just move your camera with mouse.
> it just feels good.
> 
> also a merry xmas to everyone here.


Merry christmas to OCN as well!

Git gud and git fat everyone!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Higher brackets picks/counters start mattering more since mechanical skills level out. You can't play "well" vs a counterpick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'll be hilarious to make the strongest player on each team use a controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it'll make the matches more balanced.


Well yeah but that has nothing to do with what we were talking about. You can use that argument against all heroes.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Well yeah but that has nothing to do with what we were talking about. You can use that argument against all heroes.


Current meta favors a few Sniper/BH counters. Sniper is hanging there with a 49% WR but BH is only at 43%.

If your counters are being played more, the higher chance you'll run into your counter just by chance/counter pick.

pony thinks Riki is strong now and he's implying the BH pick made no difference in that game. IMO double invis is pushing it at his bracket.

Solo queue, I agree with pony that Sniper and BH are weak. Too reliant on your team.


----------



## mylilpony

I think also the current popular build (a combination of mask of madness/shadow blade/aquila/ maelstrom) isn't the best sniper build right now either, especially against popular heroes like PA, void, and even supports like ogre and jakiro can close the gap on you really easily, and even 1v1 you. The most success I've had is going hp into damage, but i don't see the build very often nor does it guarantee a win because you can't 1v5 heroes like other carries can (pa, void, slark).

bh track is great if you have your team pick a hero it works well with. if i see a first pick bh i don't even have to worry about it or counterpick it the same way i would worry if i saw a riki or a slark or a void.

also, bloodseeker dire jungle is amazing. you can hit lvl 6 with phase, aquila, pms in 5 minutes. 6 if you get really bad camps (centaurs)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Do you guys have a clan/guild set up for oc.net?


sending a friend request now Red Alert is my steam name
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Send me an invite? Nixon's not bringing the smokes
> http://www.dotabuff.com/players/38403592


I just sent you a guild invite


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Are there going to be anymore Crimbo DOTA tonite and tomorrow?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Are there going to be anymore Crimbo DOTA tonite and tomorrow?


You're a Crimbo fiend!

Damn you Scoot, I've been going around saying Happy Crimbo and confusing people.









I'll be around to play later tonight and tomorrow evening.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You're a Crimbo fiend!
> 
> Damn you Scoot, I've been going around saying Happy Crimbo and confusing people.


Im not the only person then!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Are there going to be anymore Crimbo DOTA tonite and tomorrow?


Up for a few games today and tomorrow as well.


----------



## connectwise

Happy holidays in the mean time. I'd love to join in for some 5v5 gang bang action.


----------



## Sunz

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Merry Christmas to all that celebrate and another happy dota day to those that dont









Just a quick question ... There was a chest released strictly for China if I remember correctly ... ... Is there a way for someone outside the region to get those items ?? ... ... I really want like 3 of them ... haha


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Just a quick question ... There was a chest released strictly for China if I remember correctly ... ... Is there a way for someone outside the region to get those items ?? ... ... I really want like 3 of them ... haha


No.

If you're referring to the golden hookblade of skadi. It must be purchased from the Valve store in china (like demi hero's here) and the item comes with a card + unlock code. You cannot order internationally.

If valve doesn't cap the amount of orders placed, and allows over saturation like with the golden's in our market, then I would say you would be able to buy via rmt (real money trade) whenever that happens.

Or if you know someone in China, tell him I want max orders on all can pay BTC/Paypal.. and lets get some fuqin golden hookblades


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> No.
> 
> If you're referring to the golden hookblade of skadi. It must be purchased from the Valve store in china (like demi hero's here) and the item comes with a card + unlock code. You cannot order internationally


Demi Hero's ? - Google answered that for me

Nothing cool like that happens in my country ... lol ... ... I really want the axe item and those QoP wings !!


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Just a quick question ... There was a chest released strictly for China if I remember correctly ... ... Is there a way for someone outside the region to get those items ?? ... ... I really want like 3 of them ... haha


All I want for Christmas is a Golden Hookblade" cus that will make me $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

+Massive Swag

To anyone thinking "*** are these kids talking about"

@Emissary of Pain Too bad you didn't want a hell's guide, I could've hooked you up.. Selling drodo right now on /r/dota2trade


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a Golden Hookblade" cus that will make me $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> +Massive Swag
> 
> To anyone thinking "*** are these kids talking about"
> 
> @Emissary of Pain Too bad you didn't want a hell's guide, I could've hooked you up.. Selling drodo right now on /r/dota2trade


o.0

I rather have the Drodo.

I thought the Blessed Luckvessel stuff are all trade locked currently so not sure how you plan to trade for one.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I have the PA arcana ... so I wouldn't want the PA item


----------



## scooter.jay

Merry christmas everyone







Will be too drunk to play later but will be on over the holidays


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> o.0
> 
> I rather have the Drodo.
> 
> I thought the Blessed Luckvessel stuff are all trade locked currently so not sure how you plan to trade for one.


Lanaya said it best, "You will never know my secrets"

Or, just use the same method been using for past week+ to bypass trade restrictions on items/bundles

edit Thought I included this... The gift wrap feature allows you to by-pass trade restrictions, though the item wrapped won't be tradeable for 7 days minimum from the person receiving.

Since you have to trade outside the steam window this is not something to be taken lightly. There are tons of scams happening with this feature.. best if you just use it to trade with friends, or someone who you can verify has high rep


----------



## evilferret

Happy Holidays everybody!

Off to get fat!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Lanaya said it best, "You will never know my secrets"
> 
> Or, just use the same method been using for past week+ to bypass trade restrictions on items/bundles
> 
> edit Thought I included this... The gift wrap feature allows you to by-pass trade restrictions, though the item wrapped won't be tradeable for 7 days minimum from the person receiving.
> 
> Since you have to trade outside the steam window this is not something to be taken lightly. There are tons of scams happening with this feature.. best if you just use it to trade with friends, or someone who you can verify has high rep


2risky4me









If anybody finds out how the chest is dropping let me know. I may have some contacts in Asia for the Holidays.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Happy Holidays everybody!
> 
> Off to get fat!
> 2risky4me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody finds out how the chest is dropping let me know. I may have some contacts in Asia for the Holidays.


It's not "dropping". You buy item in valve store, item comes with a in-game unlock code. This code has a "very rare" chance of being "GOLD" which = golden hookblade

If you got that Asian-Connection, you need to hook me up! I can pay btc/paypal, need some golden hookblades in mah life. Merry Christmas


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> Merry Christmas!


feliz navidad


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> It's not "dropping". You buy item in valve store, item comes with a in-game unlock code. This code has a "very rare" chance of being "GOLD" which = golden hookblade
> 
> If you got that Asian-Connection, you need to hook me up! I can pay btc/paypal, need some golden hookblades in mah life. Merry Christmas


Definitely not Valve related.









Might be for the DAC and guessing Gen quality will only be for live attendance.

If you get any concrete information let us know.

We might get the non Gen version so I think I'll wait it out.

6.82 broke -prefectworld so I can't access my PW account. Thanks Volvo!


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Definitely not Valve related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be for the DAC and guessing Gen quality will only be for live attendance.
> 
> If you get any concrete information let us know.
> 
> We might get the non Gen version so I think I'll wait it out.
> 
> 6.82 broke -prefectworld so I can't access my PW account. Thanks Volvo!


My lack of creativity when trolling drunk on eggnog is astounding.

*More info here, no b.s*. https://www.reddit.com/r/Dota2Trade/comments/2pmbwg/psa_theres_a_golden_version_of_thebarb_of_skadi/

Anyways, it's all theorycrafting at the moment, but damn good theory crafting.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> My lack of creativity when trolling drunk on eggnog is astounding.
> 
> *More info here, no b.s*. https://www.reddit.com/r/Dota2Trade/comments/2pmbwg/psa_theres_a_golden_version_of_thebarb_of_skadi/
> 
> Anyways, it's all theorycrafting at the moment, but damn good theory crafting.


At least put smilies so we know when you trolling.









Well me and Sol got our PW accounts working. DAC tickets haven't been released on PW servers yet. I still think it'll be a global release.


----------



## connectwise

Wanna play guys?


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> At least put smilies so we know when you trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well me and Sol got our PW accounts working. DAC tickets haven't been released on PW servers yet. I still think it'll be a global release.


With a Golden Hookblade in there, no way is it global. This is definitely perfect world only, event item. The best we can hope for is it's in the store on perfect world, so we can get ours easily on market.

-perfectworld is working for you? maybe, -nexon is, too?

When I load -perfect world, dota 2 starts, and I get a -118

You can actually interact with the client?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Wanna play guys?[/q
> 
> I'll be getting on in -30 or so.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Wanna play guys?


Just wanna add. I have registered for perfect world, through my browser. I can never register in game, if the button to do so ever shows, after clicking it I get a -103 or something similar.

Anyways, I'm guessing it's something in my autoexec.cfg, do you know of any way to link a steam + pw account through browser?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> With a Golden Hookblade in there, no way is it global. This is definitely perfect world only, event item. The best we can hope for is it's in the store on perfect world, so we can get ours easily on market.
> 
> -perfectworld is working for you? maybe, -nexon is, too?
> 
> When I load -perfect world, dota 2 starts, and I get a -118
> 
> You can actually interact with the client?


The Gen versions of the items are definitely PW only but it makes no sense for DAC's organizers not to sell the Compendium worldwide to boost their prize pool.

I can play on both Nexon and PW.

Nexon you need a Korean ID to register.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2e050z/updated_guide_to_playing_in_perfectworld_servers/

You still need somebody from China to get you PW currency cards or a Bank of China to buy PW items.

Also playing on Nexon/PW can put you on a 30 day trading ban randomly.


----------



## choLOL

Hey guys, is it just me or is the game stuttering when Afterburner/RivaTuner is on? I've tried 3 versions of afterburner and rivatuner already, one really old version, v3.9, and v4.0. I first observed it 2 months ago then stopped using Afterburner and RivaTuner. When I saw a new version of Afterburner was out, I tried it again, but alas, it still stutters really bad.

The logs say my maximum ram usage is just at 28%, and VRAM only up to 1gb of 3gb. I tried different gfx settings in game and in catalyst control center. The stuttering just won't go away.


----------



## EPiiKK

I cant control my lane as a carry well enough i believe.
I cant keep the creeps at the optimal area, its always either pushing at us or to enemy. I believe if i could handle this better i'd be a much better carry player. I can already get over 60cs in 10 min easy but i feel like i give the offlaner too much. Any general tips for this?









Also scoot, you got yourself a twitch follower.
love, Jokis


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Hey guys, is it just me or is the game stuttering when Afterburner/RivaTuner is on? I've tried 3 versions of afterburner and rivatuner already, one really old version, v3.9, and v4.0. I first observed it 2 months ago then stopped using Afterburner and RivaTuner. When I saw a new version of Afterburner was out, I tried it again, but alas, it still stutters really bad.
> 
> The logs say my maximum ram usage is just at 28%, and VRAM only up to 1gb of 3gb. I tried different gfx settings in game and in catalyst control center. The stuttering just won't go away.


I've used AB and Rivatuner for years but never had any issues like that in Dota 2 . Have you played with it off to see if it's really AB/Rivatuner causing the problem?


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I cant control my lane as a carry well enough i believe.
> I cant keep the creeps at the optimal area, its always either pushing at us or to enemy. I believe if i could handle this better i'd be a much better carry player. I can already get over 60cs in 10 min easy but i feel like i give the olaner too much. Any general tips for this?


New here so not sure if your being sarcastic or not.

If you're being serious go into console and type dota_tutorial_start lasthit_training //

This will bring up the last hit tutorial. You're going to want to pick the "safe" lane that you'd typically be in.

There will be 1 A.I. enemy, but he wont really do anything.

Practice last hitting, creep equilibrium, last hitting under tower (range creeps attack twice, melee x3 before 15m)\

It's just building this into your muscle memory. Also, if you're on a good team you won't really be able to control the lane early, especially if radiant cus your supports will be pulling 2-3 camps + stacking hard camp. You're gonna have to learn to LH under tower, and some heros this **** can suck with.. just buy a salve or some tangos and bring it to you.. like spectre.. I hate this crap with her but gotta deal.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Hey guys, is it just me or is the game stuttering when Afterburner/RivaTuner is on? I've tried 3 versions of afterburner and rivatuner already, one really old version, v3.9, and v4.0. I first observed it 2 months ago then stopped using Afterburner and RivaTuner. When I saw a new version of Afterburner was out, I tried it again, but alas, it still stutters really bad.
> 
> The logs say my maximum ram usage is just at 28%, and VRAM only up to 1gb of 3gb. I tried different gfx settings in game and in catalyst control center. The stuttering just won't go away.


I'm on nvidia and afterburner works fine.

Does afterburner cause stuttering in other games?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've used AB and Rivatuner for years but never had any issues like that in Dota 2 . Have you played with it off to see if it's really AB/Rivatuner causing the problem?


Could be GPU related. We're both using nvidia. choLOL is using AMD.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> The Gen versions of the items are definitely PW only but it makes no sense for DAC's organizers not to sell the Compendium worldwide to boost their prize pool.
> 
> I can play on both Nexon and PW.
> 
> Nexon you need a Korean ID to register.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2e050z/updated_guide_to_playing_in_perfectworld_servers/
> 
> You still need somebody from China to get you PW currency cards or a Bank of China to buy PW items.
> 
> Also playing on Nexon/PW can put you on a 30 day trading ban randomly.


Not even gonna try and kill this dream for you, bro! GL xD

P.S.

If I cannot use my wallet funds then it's all pointless anyway. Not gonna spend my real money on dis! Valve needs to start accepting BTC


----------



## choLOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I cant control my lane as a carry well enough i believe.
> I cant keep the creeps at the optimal area, its always either pushing at us or to enemy. I believe if i could handle this better i'd be a much better carry player. I can already get over 60cs in 10 min easy but i feel like i give the offlaner too much. Any general tips for this?


Do you always solo safe lane? If not, you can ask your support to pull for you, or create space. I don't think it's the carry's job to deny the off lane opponent gold and exp, but the supports'.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've used AB and Rivatuner for years but never had any issues like that in Dota 2 . Have you played with it off to see if it's really AB/Rivatuner causing the problem?


I see. Yeah, I tested everything I could and it boiled down to AB and rivatuner. I stopped using AB and Rivatuner for 2 months because of the stutter, I tried the recently released version but the stutter persists.

edit:
My friend who is also using AMD doesn't experience this stutter.







Maybe it's an isolated case for me. lol. And fortunately, no, AB doesn't cause other games to stutter.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've used AB and Rivatuner for years but never had any issues like that in Dota 2 . Have you played with it off to see if it's really AB/Rivatuner causing the problem?


Why are you running Afterburner, anyways? Just overclocking to overclock?

If you have a Nvidia ( I don't believe this is fixed issue and know it used to cause me a ton of problems)

Go to *NVIDIA CONTROL PANNEL* > *Manage 3D settings* > (program settings dota.exe) >

*Threaded optimization, OFF*
CUDA - GPUs *NONE*

Hope that helps /shrug


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> New here so not sure if your being sarcastic or not.
> 
> If you're being serious go into console and type dota_tutorial_start lasthit_training //
> 
> This will bring up the last hit tutorial. You're going to want to pick the "safe" lane that you'd typically be in.
> 
> There will be 1 A.I. enemy, but he wont really do anything.
> 
> Practice last hitting, creep equilibrium, last hitting under tower (range creeps attack twice, melee x3 before 15m)\
> 
> It's just building this into your muscle memory. Also, if you're on a good team you won't really be able to control the lane early, especially if radiant cus your supports will be pulling 2-3 camps + stacking hard camp. You're gonna have to learn to LH under tower, and some heros this **** can suck with.. just buy a salve or some tangos and bring it to you.. like spectre.. I hate this crap with her but gotta deal.


I can do all this and the bot there is useless. I can get last hits no matter what but i want to be able make make the lane harder for the enemy offlane, not only by denying but keeping the equilibrium close to our tower. It feels hard to do esp when its usually dual lane or dual lanes there, creep agro is changing all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Do you always solo safe lane? If not, you can ask your support to pull for you, or create space. I don't think it's the carry's job to deny the off lane opponent gold and exp, but the supports'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Yeah, I tested everything I could and it boiled down to AB and rivatuner. I stopped using AB and Rivatuner for 2 months because of the stutter, I tried the recently released version but the stutter persists.
> 
> edit:
> My friend who is also using AMD doesn't experience this stutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's an isolated case for me. lol. And fortunately, no, AB doesn't cause other games to stutter.


Yeah pullin is one solution, but many offlaners can contest the pulls, making it not worth it at all.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Hey guys, is it just me or is the game stuttering when Afterburner/RivaTuner is on? I've tried 3 versions of afterburner and rivatuner already, one really old version, v3.9, and v4.0. I first observed it 2 months ago then stopped using Afterburner and RivaTuner. When I saw a new version of Afterburner was out, I tried it again, but alas, it still stutters really bad.
> 
> The logs say my maximum ram usage is just at 28%, and VRAM only up to 1gb of 3gb. I tried different gfx settings in game and in catalyst control center. The stuttering just won't go away.


I had that same issue with a few DOTA 2 patches about 7 months ago.

Try uninstalling the graphics drivers using Driver Sweeper then re-installing it again.

If not, the stuttering could be from:

1) Valve servers having fun during their Christmas Sales

2) Your internet connection

Uninstalling and Re-installing the game may help.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Do you always solo safe lane? If not, you can ask your support to pull for you, or create space. I don't think it's the carry's job to deny the off lane opponent gold and exp, but the supports'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Yeah, I tested everything I could and it boiled down to AB and rivatuner. I stopped using AB and Rivatuner for 2 months because of the stutter, I tried the recently released version but the stutter persists.
> 
> edit:
> My friend who is also using AMD doesn't experience this stutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's an isolated case for me. lol. And fortunately, no, AB doesn't cause other games to stutter.


Just want to be 100% clear, everyone is entitled to their opinions.

It is, in my humble opinion, and having 5200+ hours dota 2, not to mention spectated at least 1000 pro games, that it is 100% the carries job to do all last hitting in lane. This includes denying, and lh. The absolute most annoying thing when trying to control lane equilibrium is having some support attacking your creeps, messing with your flow, when they could be 1) Getting gold / exp from neutrals 2) Harassing enemy out of exp range 3) Ganking 4) Warding 5) etc


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I can do all this and the bot there is useless. I can get last hits no matter what but i want to be able make make the lane harder for the enemy offlane, not only by denying but keeping the equilibrium close to our tower. It feels hard to do esp when its usually dual lane or dual lanes there, creep agro is changing all the time.
> Yeah pullin is one solution, but many offlaners can contest the pulls, making it not worth it at all.


If your tri lane is getting contested by an offlaner, you're getting #rekt and outplayed.

This should never happen


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

*Double posting this to make sure you see it. Try this 100% before re-installing or anything major.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've used AB and Rivatuner for years but never had any issues like that in Dota 2 . Have you played with it off to see if it's really AB/Rivatuner causing the problem?


Why are you running Afterburner, anyways? Just overclocking to overclock? Or are you having overheating issues you're trying to monitor.. elaborate, please.

If you have a Nvidia ( I don't believe this is fixed.. It's been a known issue in the dota 2 community for some time)

Go to *NVIDIA CONTROL PANNEL* > *Manage 3D settings* > (program settings dota.exe) >

*Threaded optimization, OFF*
CUDA - GPUs *NONE*

Don't worry. If that didn't fix anything I have 100 more things for you to try.

First go to steam > library > right click dota 2 > properties > set launch options

Type what's in quotes without the quotes "-autoconfig"

This will load DOTA 2 with the default graphics/latency settings no matter what you have in autoexec.cfg. DOTA 2 will revert to normal when you remove the command.

If the problem is fixed with autoconfig the problem is in settings you've changed or added to autoexec.cfg

Not fixed?

I need your workstation specs

Also, did you recently update graphics drivers?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> *Double posting this to make sure you see it. Try this 100% before re-installing or anything major.*
> Why are you running Afterburner, anyways? Just overclocking to overclock? Or are you having overheating issues you're trying to monitor.. elaborate, please.
> 
> If you have a Nvidia ( I don't believe this is fixed.. It's been a known issue in the dota 2 community for some time)
> 
> Go to *NVIDIA CONTROL PANNEL* > *Manage 3D settings* > (program settings dota.exe) >
> 
> *Threaded optimization, OFF*
> CUDA - GPUs *NONE*
> 
> Don't worry. If that didn't fix anything I have 100 more things for you to try.
> 
> First go to steam > library > right click dota 2 > properties > set launch options
> 
> Type what's in quotes without the quotes "-autoconfig"
> 
> This will load DOTA 2 with the default graphics/latency settings no matter what you have in autoexec.cfg. DOTA 2 will revert to normal when you remove the command.
> 
> If the problem is fixed with autoconfig the problem is in settings you've changed or added to autoexec.cfg
> 
> Not fixed?
> 
> I need your workstation specs
> 
> Also, did you recently update graphics drivers?


Random question!

Would you mind letting us know your mmr?

Seems like you're quite experienced with the game!

Thanks.


----------



## choLOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Just want to be 100% clear, everyone is entitled to their opinions.
> 
> It is, in my humble opinion, and having 5200+ hours dota 2, not to mention spectated at least 1000 pro games, that it is 100% the carries job to do all last hitting in lane. This includes denying, and lh. The absolute most annoying thing when trying to control lane equilibrium is having some support attacking your creeps, messing with your flow, when they could be 1) Getting gold / exp from neutrals 2) Harassing enemy out of exp range 3) Ganking 4) Warding 5) etc


Yeah, no, I don't mean denying meaning the jargon 'deny' by killing friendly creeps, but just creating space for the carry kind of _deny_; pretty much a misunderstanding by the term deny.









edit: ok, I'll try reinstalling drivers. Thanks. The stuttering started way before christmas season, and my internet connection has been stable.


----------



## redalert

I came across something weird that made my fps drop in dota. I had the workshop tools installed and decided to uninstall it. Ever since then my fps went from 120+ to 60. I tried reinstalling dota and it didn't help. Dota 2 test client it's still at 120+ fps. Not sure why uninstalling workshop tools would cause a problem.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Yeah, no, I don't mean denying meaning the jargon 'deny' by killing friendly creeps, but just creating space for the carry kind of _deny_; pretty much a misunderstanding by the term deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ok, I'll try reinstalling drivers. Thanks. The stuttering started way before christmas season, and my internet connection has been stable.


You could also try not using any of the weather effects or or theme maps - I just play in the normal looking map.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Random question!
> 
> Would you mind letting us know your mmr?
> 
> Seems like you're quite experienced with the game!
> 
> Thanks.


3105, 5625, 5210, 4625, and more account I can't remember.. have 10

The 5k's from that time are equivalent to 6kish now.. Everything has shifted.

I would like to get back into competitive play. I need some practice partners for some 1v1 mid, where we can knock out 25-100 fast games a day. A week or so of this, some ranked 5k grind to 6k mmr and I will be more than ready

I like IHL's, so whenever you guys do and need more people, hit me up. Just make sure if you're adding me from a low steam account, private profile (100% do this if private inv/profile) or low dota hours to leave a comment on my wall. Just put OCN or ocnet that way I know you're not a phishing or the like.

TBH, I haven't played comp since around TI. I got way into trading and started playing unranked games on my main trading account, picking heros solely based on cosmetics.. sad but true..

I honestly suck at this game now


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Yeah, no, I don't mean denying meaning the jargon 'deny' by killing friendly creeps, but just creating space for the carry kind of _deny_; pretty much a misunderstanding by the term deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ok, I'll try reinstalling drivers. Thanks. The stuttering started way before christmas season, and my internet connection has been stable.


Don't just re-install.. you probably need to go back to the most known optimal or stable version. What's your GPU? CPU? specs pls


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> 3105, 5625, 5210, 4625, and more account I can't remember.. have 10
> 
> The 5k's from that time are equivalent to 6kish now.. Everything has shifted.
> 
> I would like to get back into competitive play. I need some practice partners for some 1v1 mid, where we can knock out 25-100 fast games a day. A week or so of this, some ranked 5k grind to 6k mmr and I will be more than ready
> 
> I like IHL's, so whenever you guys do and need more people, hit me up. Just make sure if you're adding me from a low steam account, private profile (100% do this if private inv/profile) or low dota hours to leave a comment on my wall. Just put OCN or ocnet that way I know you're not a phishing or the like.
> 
> TBH, I haven't played comp since around TI. I got way into trading and started playing unranked games on my main trading account, picking heros solely based on cosmetics.. sad but true..
> 
> I honestly suck at this game now


I am looking to get into competitive play as well. I'm 4k right now, but steadily rising.
I added your main account to Steam. You can find me in the OCN Steam group as well.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

A lot of you guys don't seem to have autoexec.cfg set up, gonna post what I consider a "must have" for dota 2.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39HzLkvrecg Merlini's guide to settings, console, etc (This dude is the real deal, ex pro, he knows what he is talking about)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyHvuLxKVDA Waga's hotkeys/settings/etc

https://chaqdota.wordpress.com/2013/09/05/chaqs-ultimate-guide-to-advanced-solo-middle/ Advanced/basic (however you want to look at it) guide to mid... All players should have an understanding

Another Chaq guide, this one is for puck specifically.. good read https://chaqdota.wordpress.com/2014/08/18/chaqs-guide-to-puck/

http://dev.dota2.com/forum.php *dev.dota2* If you've never been here, time to go

https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Command_Line_Options Valve's info on console

www.dotabuff.com stat tracking

www.reddit.com/r/dota2 good for main client updates... and trolls

http://www.ongamers.com/dota-2/6000-1/ Good for large updates/balance changes to map

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2h0ud4/how_to_warding_a_summary_of_multiple_tools_and/ Warding

http://www.simplydota.net/school/www/index.php Lots of youtube videosm do not buy a coach from here! Good for newer players learning basic - advanced dota 2 fundamentals

Tons more I can add but I don't want to overwhelm you anymore than you probably are.

I'll leave you with an edited version of my autoexec.cfg

*Warning: For advanced users only, can screw up your entire game*
My autoexec.cfg (some omitted, no copy/paste)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



/////////////////////All Info Needed//http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=170638907////
//LAUNCH CONDITIONS///
//////////////////////
//Additional settings: Right click dota 2 -> Properties -> Set launch options
//In the text field enter: -noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -high -console
//-noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd //removes negative mouse acceleration
//-novid //skips introduction video
//-high //sets cpu priority higher (good if you run alot of background programs)
//-console //Enable console
m_customaccel "0" // Mouse acceleration OFF //Custom mouse acceleration (0 disable, 1 to enable, 2 enable with separate yaw/pitch rescale)
//////////////
// SETTINGS // You Choose
//////////////
con_enable "1" //Enable console
//dota_gamescom_althack // inv keys = alt + qweasd
bind "F5" "exec autoexec.cfg" //Make sure to type unbind f5 or do it manually in dota if settings reset
clientport // displays server info in client
//dota_camera_disable_zoom "1" //Can't zoom camera in// make sure to type unbind f5 or do it manually in dota if settings reset
dota_disable_range_finder "0" //Shows spells are within casting range of targeted area/target
dota_minimap_hero_size "1100" //Changes the size of heroes on the minimap
dota_minimap_misclick_time "0.0" //Removes delay before allowing input on minimap
dota_force_right_click_attack "1"
bind "back" "dota_test_buyback"
dota_unit_fly_bonus_height "10" // Flying height of air units (Default 150)
dota_minimap_ping_duration "7"
//dota_camera_accelerate "49" //Vanilla DoTo
///// Bind 2 Chat Wheels////
alias +mychatwheel1 "chat_wheel_phrase_0 13; chat_wheel_phrase_1 23; chat_wheel_phrase_2 54; chat_wheel_phrase_3 16; chat_wheel_phrase_4 30; chat_wheel_phrase_5 36; chat_wheel_phrase_6 58; chat_wheel_phrase_7 78; +chatwheel"
alias -mychatwheel1 "-chatwheel"
bind y +mychatwheel1

alias +mychatwheel2 "chat_wheel_phrase_0 64; chat_wheel_phrase_1 65; chat_wheel_phrase_2 61; chat_wheel_phrase_3 45; chat_wheel_phrase_4 43; chat_wheel_phrase_5 59; chat_wheel_phrase_6 66; chat_wheel_phrase_7 79; +chatwheel"
alias -mychatwheel2 "-chatwheel"
bind u +mychatwheel2
////////////////////////////////////
//////Health Fade time instant for dots/////////
///////////////////////////////////
dota_health_hurt_decay_time_max "0" //Fade time on DMG done/received reduced to instant
dota_health_hurt_decay_time_min "0"
dota_health_hurt_delay "0"
dota_pain_decay "0"
dota_pain_factor "0"
dota_pain_multiplier "0"
dota_pain_fade_rate "0"
////////////////////////////////////
dota_embers "0"
mat_queue_mode "-1" // auto detect multi-core rendering
mat_vsync "0"
fps_max "61" // Max FPS for client to render (Default 120)
cl_forcepreload "1" // reducing loading pauses and stuttering (information to preload)
sv_forcepreload "1"
engine_no_focus_sleep "1" // keeps dota running at max frame rates even when alt + tabbed
// Jump camera to rune positions while pressing the keys and back to hero on release
alias "+toprune" "dota_camera_set_lookatpos -2273 1800"
alias "-toprune" "dota_select_all; dota_select_all; +dota_camera_follow"
alias "+botrune" "dota_camera_set_lookatpos 3035 -2350"
alias "-botrune" "dota_select_all; dota_select_all; +dota_camera_follow"
bind "F1" "+toprune"
bind "F2" "+botrune"
net_graphinsetbottom "436" // 100 to place below scoreboard
net_graphinsetright "-68" // 600 to place below scoreboard
net_graphproportionalfont "0" // Resize font
net_graph "1"
alias "showgraph" "showgraph_off"
alias "showgraph_on" "net_graph 1; alias showgraph showgraph_off"
alias "showgraph_off" "net_graph 0; alias showgraph showgraph_on"
bind "F10" "showgraph"


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> A lot of you guys don't seem to have autoexec.cfg set up, gonna post what I consider a "must have" for dota 2.


Great Wall of Text!









You might want to start editing and multiquoting. Used to get infractions for too many back to back posts. Plus it just makes the thread look cleaner.

Not sure if we need Gaben on our consoles.









Why not use one of your alts to get into IXDL if you're interested in competitive?

Skill level varies like crazy on OCN so finding a team is going to be rough.

So how would you rate your true MMR?


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Great Wall of Text!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to start editing and multiquoting. Used to get infractions for too many back to back posts. Plus it just makes the thread look cleaner.


Good point.
I had this thread sending me push notification's... disabled that. A lot of replies were from mobile.

Formatting isn't so easy, and I can't see the full layout + double posts. Anyways, with the push notifications turned off this will no longer be an issue.
Quote:


> Not sure if we need Gaben on our consoles.


Blasphemy! Lord Gaben is displeased with you....

(It's just a way of confirming your autoexec.cfg file loaded. echoing autoexec.cfg loaded, has the same effect. It's what I used to use until some awesome person showed me gaben!
Quote:


> Skill level varies like crazy on OCN so finding a team is going to be rough.


Was just putting it out there. There are only 2 places to get a real team if you play on USE/W. My goal is not to get paid to play professionally. My goal is to play with 4 like minded people that enjoy playing dota the way it was meant to be played.
Quote:


> Why not use one of your alts to get into IXDL if you're interested in competitive?


What you're looking for is "NEL"(NADOTA Elite League. This is basically the highest IHL on US servers where you will play with all the top pro's, pub stars, casters/ex-pro players.

I have/had a NEL ranking on my main for comp/ranked solo queue.. I also haven't played on the account since Aug.

I have no interest in the community @ nadota.com I fully support American DOTA, and used to visit that site often. I backed any legit TI contender from the U.S. including but not limited to Liquid + EG. It's turned into a nest for pre-pubescents to get rid of all their emotions.. No thanks

I also have no future in dota as a professional player. Not near that good. If you are that good, you will be mentioned negatively or positvely on nadota.com very quickly. American dota at the highest level is not a a big place.

MMR solo queue (all pick) and competitive (team vs team captains mode) are two completely different games. They should not being compared.

My 2 cents

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> " -noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -high -console"
> After I added this, I get this weird window. Also, is this the window for our guild? Can other ppl can see this msg if they're not on my friends list?


You're trolling me, right? Best troll post 2014, imho

Just incase you're not please watch the youtube videos that explain what the "console" is and what an autoexec.cfg file is.

To put it blunt console modifies your cfg, and autoexec.cfg is a file that saves your modification's. That weird windows is your console.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm on nvidia and afterburner works fine.
> 
> Does afterburner cause stuttering in other games?
> Could be GPU related. We're both using nvidia. choLOL is using AMD.


I have the same card as him (R9 280x 3GB) just a different brand (I have the ASUS version).


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> A lot of you guys don't seem to have autoexec.cfg set up, gonna post what I consider a "must have" for dota 2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39HzLkvrecg Merlini's guide to settings, console, etc (This dude is the real deal, ex pro, he knows what he is talking about)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyHvuLxKVDA Waga's hotkeys/settings/etc
> 
> https://chaqdota.wordpress.com/2013/09/05/chaqs-ultimate-guide-to-advanced-solo-middle/ Advanced/basic (however you want to look at it) guide to mid... All players should have an understanding
> 
> Another Chaq guide, this one is for puck specifically.. good read https://chaqdota.wordpress.com/2014/08/18/chaqs-guide-to-puck/
> 
> http://dev.dota2.com/forum.php *dev.dota2* If you've never been here, time to go
> 
> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Command_Line_Options Valve's info on console
> 
> www.dotabuff.com stat tracking
> 
> www.reddit.com/r/dota2 good for main client updates... and trolls
> 
> http://www.ongamers.com/dota-2/6000-1/ Good for large updates/balance changes to map
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2h0ud4/how_to_warding_a_summary_of_multiple_tools_and/ Warding
> 
> http://www.simplydota.net/school/www/index.php Lots of youtube videosm do not buy a coach from here! Good for newer players learning basic - advanced dota 2 fundamentals
> 
> Tons more I can add but I don't want to overwhelm you anymore than you probably are.
> 
> I'll leave you with an edited version of my autoexec.cfg
> 
> *Warning: For advanced users only, can screw up your entire game*
> My autoexec.cfg (some omitted, no copy/paste)
> 
> _Wish I knew how to do spoilers..._
> /////////////////////All Info Needed//http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=170638907////
> //LAUNCH CONDITIONS///
> //////////////////////
> //Additional settings: Right click dota 2 -> Properties -> Set launch options
> //In the text field enter: -noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -high -console
> //-noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd //removes negative mouse acceleration
> //-novid //skips introduction video
> //-high //sets cpu priority higher (good if you run alot of background programs)
> //-console //Enable console
> m_customaccel "0" // Mouse acceleration OFF //Custom mouse acceleration (0 disable, 1 to enable, 2 enable with separate yaw/pitch rescale)
> //////////////
> // SETTINGS // You Choose
> //////////////
> con_enable "1" //Enable console
> //dota_gamescom_althack // inv keys = alt + qweasd
> bind "F5" "exec autoexec.cfg" //Make sure to type unbind f5 or do it manually in dota if settings reset
> clientport // displays server info in client
> //dota_camera_disable_zoom "1" //Can't zoom camera in// make sure to type unbind f5 or do it manually in dota if settings reset
> dota_disable_range_finder "0" //Shows spells are within casting range of targeted area/target
> dota_minimap_hero_size "1100" //Changes the size of heroes on the minimap
> dota_minimap_misclick_time "0.0" //Removes delay before allowing input on minimap
> dota_force_right_click_attack "1"
> bind "back" "dota_test_buyback"
> dota_unit_fly_bonus_height "10" // Flying height of air units (Default 150)
> dota_minimap_ping_duration "7"
> //dota_camera_accelerate "49" //Vanilla DoTo
> ///// Bind 2 Chat Wheels////
> alias +mychatwheel1 "chat_wheel_phrase_0 13; chat_wheel_phrase_1 23; chat_wheel_phrase_2 54; chat_wheel_phrase_3 16; chat_wheel_phrase_4 30; chat_wheel_phrase_5 36; chat_wheel_phrase_6 58; chat_wheel_phrase_7 78; +chatwheel"
> alias -mychatwheel1 "-chatwheel"
> bind y +mychatwheel1
> 
> alias +mychatwheel2 "chat_wheel_phrase_0 64; chat_wheel_phrase_1 65; chat_wheel_phrase_2 61; chat_wheel_phrase_3 45; chat_wheel_phrase_4 43; chat_wheel_phrase_5 59; chat_wheel_phrase_6 66; chat_wheel_phrase_7 79; +chatwheel"
> alias -mychatwheel2 "-chatwheel"
> bind u +mychatwheel2
> ////////////////////////////////////
> //////Health Fade time instant for dots/////////
> ///////////////////////////////////
> dota_health_hurt_decay_time_max "0" //Fade time on DMG done/received reduced to instant
> dota_health_hurt_decay_time_min "0"
> dota_health_hurt_delay "0"
> dota_pain_decay "0"
> dota_pain_factor "0"
> dota_pain_multiplier "0"
> dota_pain_fade_rate "0"
> ////////////////////////////////////
> dota_embers "0"
> mat_queue_mode "-1" // auto detect multi-core rendering
> mat_vsync "0"
> fps_max "61" // Max FPS for client to render (Default 120)
> cl_forcepreload "1" // reducing loading pauses and stuttering (information to preload)
> sv_forcepreload "1"
> engine_no_focus_sleep "1" // keeps dota running at max frame rates even when alt + tabbed
> // Jump camera to rune positions while pressing the keys and back to hero on release
> alias "+toprune" "dota_camera_set_lookatpos -2273 1800"
> alias "-toprune" "dota_select_all; dota_select_all; +dota_camera_follow"
> alias "+botrune" "dota_camera_set_lookatpos 3035 -2350"
> alias "-botrune" "dota_select_all; dota_select_all; +dota_camera_follow"
> bind "F1" "+toprune"
> bind "F2" "+botrune"
> net_graphinsetbottom "436" // 100 to place below scoreboard
> net_graphinsetright "-68" // 600 to place below scoreboard
> net_graphproportionalfont "0" // Resize font
> net_graph "1"
> alias "showgraph" "showgraph_off"
> alias "showgraph_on" "net_graph 1; alias showgraph showgraph_off"
> alias "showgraph_off" "net_graph 0; alias showgraph showgraph_on"
> 
> 
> bind "F10" "showgraph"


" -noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -high -console"
After I added this, I get this weird window. Also, is this the window for our guild? Can other ppl can see this msg if they're not on my friends list?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> " -noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -high -console"
> After I added this, I get this weird window. Also, is this the window for our guild? Can other ppl can see this msg if they're not on my friends list?


Don't worry that's the guild member list.

The launch options you added only remove mouse accel in doto and use your windows mouse settings.


----------



## redalert

anyone that is in the channel can see your message even if their not on your friends list


----------



## connectwise

Roger.

Ranked anxiety from lag



THIS IS INSANE


----------



## connectwise

I'm not adding the stuff on the auto exec I already have tons config'd to my liking. I was talking only about the line " -noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -high -console". For some reason it's giving me the error whenever I start the game.


----------



## HarrisLam

I'm amused. Since when did dota have so many servers?

servers dedicated to peru, rofl


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I'm not adding the stuff on the auto exec I already have tons config'd to my liking. I was talking only about the line " -noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -high -console". For some reason it's giving me the error whenever I start the game.


Something with workshop tools. Trying disabling, check game integrity, etc..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm amused. Since when did dota have so many servers?
> 
> servers dedicated to peru, rofl


A little after TI4. They're only used to exploit events + ranked. As far as I know


----------



## Alastair

Guiys why does Dota2 cause my cursor to glitch out. It is only in Dota. I will play a game. And then my cursor stays glitched in all applications. Games, desktop etc. Even after Dota is closed.

I can't seem to catch a screenshot so I can't show you what I mean.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guiys why does Dota2 cause my cursor to glitch out. It is only in Dota. I will play a game. And then my cursor stays glitched in all applications. Games, desktop etc. Even after Dota is closed.
> 
> I can't seem to catch a screenshot so I can't show you what I mean.


Ah, the fabled ATI cursor bug. Does it look like this?









The bug is over 10 years old, so good luck fixing it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guiys why does Dota2 cause my cursor to glitch out. It is only in Dota. I will play a game. And then my cursor stays glitched in all applications. Games, desktop etc. Even after Dota is closed.
> 
> I can't seem to catch a screenshot so I can't show you what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the fabled ATI cursor bug. Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bug is over 10 years old, so good luck fixing it.
Click to expand...

YES THAT IS IT!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> YES THAT IS IT!


You see it even in Pro casting. I heard that the cursor packs help but that's pay to play.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I have the same card as him (R9 280x 3GB) just a different brand (I have the ASUS version).


Sorry, based it on your old Rig! Why not put your main Rig first?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Good point.
> I had this thread sending me push notification's... disabled that. A lot of replies were from mobile.
> 
> Formatting isn't so easy, and I can't see the full layout + double posts. Anyways, with the push notifications turned off this will no longer be an issue.
> Blasphemy! Lord Gaben is displeased with you....
> 
> (It's just a way of confirming your autoexec.cfg file loaded. echoing autoexec.cfg loaded, has the same effect. It's what I used to use until some awesome person showed me gaben!
> Was just putting it out there. There are only 2 places to get a real team if you play on USE/W. My goal is not to get paid to play professionally. My goal is to play with 4 like minded people that enjoy playing dota the way it was meant to be played.
> What you're looking for is "NEL"(NADOTA Elite League. This is basically the highest IHL on US servers where you will play with all the top pro's, pub stars, casters/ex-pro players.
> 
> I have/had a NEL ranking on my main for comp/ranked solo queue.. I also haven't played on the account since Aug.
> 
> I have no interest in the community @ nadota.com I fully support American DOTA, and used to visit that site often. I backed any legit TI contender from the U.S. including but not limited to Liquid + EG. It's turned into a nest for pre-pubescents to get rid of all their emotions.. No thanks
> 
> I also have no future in dota as a professional player. Not near that good. If you are that good, you will be mentioned negatively or positvely on nadota.com very quickly. American dota at the highest level is not a a big place.
> 
> MMR solo queue (all pick) and competitive (team vs team captains mode) are two completely different games. They should not being compared.


I find echo useless. Console commands could still be wrong and echo only tells if you loaded your autoexec.

Unless you know people IXDLO is probably where you want to start unless you're already part of NEL. Why not try to find people in NEL if you're still a member?

I agree Solo (including stacked CM) is different from competitive but if you want to play competitive you should play in the competitive scene.

Talk to Nix. We're trying to set up a fun team just for some amateur tourneys but who knows if/when it'll happen because of work/life.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm amused. Since when did dota have so many servers?
> 
> servers dedicated to peru, rofl


What's wrong with your Harris? Peru best server!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Roger.
> 
> Ranked anxiety from lag
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS INSANE


Hey we won at least 1 last night!









Too drunk too remember if we won more. At least I don't remember all the losses!









We really need to pick up more teamfight heroes.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Ah, the fabled ATI cursor bug. Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bug is over 10 years old, so good luck fixing it.


It happens to my Nvidia cards too... so I don't think it is only AMD. But mine is a text entry cursor.


----------



## connectwise

Yes it happened with me in SC2 constantly with Nvidia cards.


----------



## Alastair

Any ideas on how to fix it? I mean it isn't a massive issue to me. But it gets annoying when I'm am no longer playing dota and I try post here on OCN. My cursor completely disappears (invisible) when it hovers over the text box when I want to make a post.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix it? I mean it isn't a massive issue to me. But it gets annoying when I'm am no longer playing dota and I try post here on OCN. My cursor completely disappears (invisible) when it hovers over the text box when I want to make a post.


Use driver sweeper to uninstall all AMD drivers then re-install drivers?


----------



## connectwise

I find that if I click on steam or player profile during the game, it'll screw up the cursor as well. The only fix I got is to spam clicks in and out of dota and steam screens.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1122421541

^




Most frustrating naga game I've ever played.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix it? I mean it isn't a massive issue to me. But it gets annoying when I'm am no longer playing dota and I try post here on OCN. My cursor completely disappears (invisible) when it hovers over the text box when I want to make a post.


Never have this problem with new AMD cards.


----------



## ku4eto

Using both AMD and nVidia cards , no such problem , it just reverts to the Windows Default cursor. Attack move with the keyboard A + LMB reverts it to the Dota 2 Cursos.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix it? I mean it isn't a massive issue to me. But it gets annoying when I'm am no longer playing dota and I try post here on OCN. My cursor completely disappears (invisible) when it hovers over the text box when I want to make a post.


I get the same I find that if I move my mouse to the 4 corners of my screen in game rapidly right after it happens my mouse reverts to normal in game pointer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Use driver sweeper to uninstall all AMD drivers then re-install drivers?


I've tried this a dozen time and no go my "wiggle the mouse around" is the ONLY fix I've tried (and I really went for about 4 months where I tried to fix this every week)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Never have this problem with new AMD cards.


Hmm I dont think of my card as "old" are you referring to current gen? I've had the same problem with 4770, 5770, 6850, 6990, 7870, and 7890

(friends and family with these cards not all mine)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I get the same I find that if I move my mouse to the 4 corners of my screen in game rapidly right after it happens my mouse reverts to normal in game pointer
> I've tried this a dozen time and no go my "wiggle the mouse around" is the ONLY fix I've tried (and I really went for about 4 months where I tried to fix this every week)
> Hmm I dont think of my card as "old" are you referring to current gen? I've had the same problem with 4770, 5770, 6850, 6990, 7870, and 7890
> 
> (friends and family with these cards not all mine)


I would think in the tech world a card that is over 4 year old is dated.


----------



## EPiiKK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qx8GYf4jrs
Reminds me when playing with scoot for the first times


----------



## connectwise

C9 EE sama's doing the offlane solo sniper, giving up first blood against ogre morph.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> C9 EE sama's doing the offlane solo sniper, giving up first blood against ogre morph.


you watching his stream?

I'm aware that D2L doesnt cover 100% of the pro games, just curious whether its a legit pro game that D2L didn't cover or just EE pubbing


----------



## connectwise

Just his stream.


----------



## HarrisLam

I see

WELL THAT DOESN'T BEAT VG PICKING TECHIES IN A LAN SEMI-FINALS

EDIT : AND IT'S BLACK PLAYING THE TECHIES


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Just his stream.


How else will you find a new meta?

Randomly pick a hero and send them offlane!

So I'm like 4-1 with offlane Riki this weekend. People totally forgot how to play against Darkseer/Riki. Games were 2spooky4them.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> How else will you find a new meta?
> 
> Randomly pick a hero and send them offlane!
> 
> So I'm like 4-1 with offlane Riki this weekend. People totally forgot how to play against Darkseer/Riki. Games were 2spooky4them.


I saw part of your Riki Darkseer game. That was hilarious.

Solo off Lich still strong... maybe stronger now that you can spam his ult more now. I was just insta killing people with Frost Blast->Ult->Dagon


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Been trying to play BH and Mirana. Man both these heros are so bad in team fights. They are only good for set up. After that even with items you cant man fight carries. I love to play heros that have support and carry build in. That have a fiction other then just setup. Doom and NP are so good at this. Axe too.


----------



## HarrisLam

Mirana should be able to fight pretty well if played and geared right. She is quite mobile and can deal quite a bit of damage with spells mid game and physical damage late game. She can transition from support into semi-carry pretty easily .


----------



## EPiiKK

I just played bh yesterday. We were getting snowballed on in the mid game but when we started taking cordinated fights with track and advantage 2v3 4v2 etc which we were able to do with wards. We actually came back into the game with all the gold, the kills in the game were like 13-15 at the point where we realized we have the lead. But then our void effs it up with bad items...








I went for tranguilds into euls ibto force into blink, and with all the gold we were gettinf i got mkb HH and deso

Sorry for my hungover english


----------



## connectwise

Question, can you force staff someone out of chrono? (Now that euls don't work anymore)


----------



## Anijatsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Question, can you force staff someone out of chrono? (Now that euls don't work anymore)


Nope, you can't.


----------



## evilferret

Why doesn't Eul's work anymore? Pre BKB just Eul's the Void.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Been trying to play BH and Mirana. Man both these heros are so bad in team fights. They are only good for set up. After that even with items you cant man fight carries. I love to play heros that have support and carry build in. That have a fiction other then just setup. Doom and NP are so good at this. Axe too.


I don't think any hero can manfight a carry (highest farm priority) starting off as support (least farm priority) unless the team is stomping.

IMO Doom and NP are awful supports. I mean position 4-5. They can work as a 3.

True support Doom and NP are only good for setup and not teamfight.









Personally think BH is still garbage. If he was in his current state pre comeback mechanics I think he'll be a top tier pick but with comeback? Eh. I only pick him if we need track (for detection).

Whats your build for Mirana? You should be to net kills on enemy supports with Starfall.


----------



## connectwise

Just a 6.83 change.

Why is doom bad for position 4? Easy early mek, get blink arcanes, blink in stomp doom. It can always find farm instead of being a normal support that need a midas to get levels.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Why doesn't Eul's work anymore? Pre BKB just Eul's the Void.
> I don't think any hero can manfight a carry (highest farm priority) starting off as support (least farm priority) unless the team is stomping.
> 
> IMO Doom and NP are awful supports. I mean position 4-5. They can work as a 3.
> 
> True support Doom and NP are only good for setup and not teamfight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally think BH is still garbage. If he was in his current state pre comeback mechanics I think he'll be a top tier pick but with comeback? Eh. I only pick him if we need track (for detection).
> 
> Whats your build for Mirana? You should be to net kills on enemy supports with Starfall.


BH need that armor buff that removed. It was so good before. I hate to get shuriken on him because of mana problems.For mirana i get phase boots , ring and depending how the game is going i get drums. For damage i either get manta or maelstrom. The problem is not items. Problem is the games i lose with her i am counter picked. She is really bad against slark.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Just a 6.83 change.
> 
> Why is doom bad for position 4? Easy early mek, get blink arcanes, blink in stomp doom. It can always find farm instead of being a normal support that need a midas to get levels.


I don't see a change for Eul's. o.0

Jungling weakens your lanes, usually allowing one of the enemy lanes to get a gold advantage. Sometimes you have to consider is the gold gain I'm getting worth the lane I'm weakening.

Support Doom sucks. His stats are bleh. 0 armor! He really needs items.

Oh how many times I've seen a jungle Doom go Midas and never finish an item.









Just saying Enigma jungles faster and IMO generally a better pick than jungle Doom. Doom is too situational for me.

Jungle BS might be faster than Doom. I should test.

I need to learn jungle Jug. Seems that's the new thing.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I don't see a change for Eul's. o.0
> 
> Jungling weakens your lanes, usually allowing one of the enemy lanes to get a gold advantage. Sometimes you have to consider is the gold gain I'm getting worth the lane I'm weakening.
> 
> Support Doom sucks. His stats are bleh. 0 armor! He really needs items.
> 
> Oh how many times I've seen a jungle Doom go Midas and never finish an item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying Enigma jungles faster and IMO generally a better pick than jungle Doom. Doom is too situational for me.
> 
> Jungle BS might be faster than Doom. I should test.
> 
> I need to learn jungle Jug. Seems that's the new thing.


jungle bs and jungle jugg can hit lvl 6 in 5:30-6:30 minutes pretty easily, while a doom hits lvl 6 in 6:30-8:00. And you usually don't have mana for a doom, and you usually don't have boots if you go midas, meaning to get a gank/kill it relies on the other team being out of position. if they are decent they'll pay attention to the doom lvls using the scoreboard.jungle jugg you need to wait a little for mana if you went aquila (some people go straight midas)

the other thing i like is that you can threaten/secure runes more easily (threat of bladefury or blood rite > threat from a doom )


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> jungle bs and jungle jugg can hit lvl 6 in 5:30-6:30 minutes pretty easily, while a doom hits lvl 6 in 6:30-8:00. And you usually don't have mana for a doom, and you usually don't have boots if you go midas, meaning to get a gank/kill it relies on the other team being out of position. if they are decent they'll pay attention to the doom lvls using the scoreboard.jungle jugg you need to wait a little for mana if you went aquila (some people go straight midas)
> 
> the other thing i like is that you can threaten/secure runes more easily (threat of bladefury or blood rite > threat from a doom )


For jungle Jug is Morbid/Aghs rush the right item build? So far my build is 1-1-4-1.

My average seems to be 15-16mins for Morbid/Aghs.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Hmmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I don't see a change for Eul's. o.0
> 
> Jungling weakens your lanes, usually allowing one of the enemy lanes to get a gold advantage. Sometimes you have to consider is the gold gain I'm getting worth the lane I'm weakening.
> 
> Support Doom sucks. His stats are bleh. 0 armor! He really needs items.
> 
> Oh how many times I've seen a jungle Doom go Midas and never finish an item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying Enigma jungles faster and IMO generally a better pick than jungle Doom. Doom is too situational for me.
> 
> Jungle BS might be faster than Doom. I should test.
> 
> I need to learn jungle Jug. Seems that's the new thing.


i dunno - I see most 5K Team MMR games with Doom, not sure about this new patch, but on Chinese servers there is a Doom player in almost every game.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hmmm
> i dunno - I see most 5K Team MMR games with Doom, not sure about this new patch, but on Chinese servers there is a Doom player in almost every game.


I rarely see a jungle Doom even on China servers. They like running Doom safe or offlane with the occasion mid.

When was the last time jungle Doom was played in a Pro game?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I rarely see a jungle Doom even on China servers. They like running Doom safe or offlane with the occasion mid.
> 
> When was the last time jungle Doom was played in a Pro game?


Jungle Doom is amazing. You can lane him but if you already have a offlaner and a carry in the team the jungle is your best place. He is not that strong alone in the lane.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Jungle Doom is amazing. You can lane him but if you already have a offlaner and a carry in the team the jungle is your best place. He is not that strong alone in the lane.


Read pony's post.

Doom isn't that strong coming from jungle. You make your lanes weaker and he comes out with eh items/levels by 6-8 mins (usually when the first major fight breaks out). Level 1 Doom is mostly useless.

If the enemy team is being passive and letting you farm, jungle Doom is fine but imo better heroes you can jungle.

Like Enigma comes out of the jungle with Mek + Blackhole (w/ slightly better timing than Doom). I rather have the Mek/Blackhole on my team instead of a 2k gold item (90% of the times I see jungle Doom go Midas) w/ Lvl 1 Doom.

I wouldn't force myself to jungle Doom unless I really needed Doom to counter a hero.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Read pony's post.
> 
> Doom isn't that strong coming from jungle. You make your lanes weaker and he comes out with eh items/levels by 6-8 mins (usually when the first major fight breaks out). Level 1 Doom is mostly useless.
> 
> If the enemy team is being passive and letting you farm, jungle Doom is fine but imo better heroes you can jungle.
> 
> Like Enigma comes out of the jungle with Mek + Blackhole (w/ slightly better timing than Doom). I rather have the Mek/Blackhole on my team instead of a 2k gold item (90% of the times I see jungle Doom go Midas) w/ Lvl 1 Doom.
> 
> I wouldn't force myself to jungle Doom unless I really needed Doom to counter a hero.


You have not played Doom enough. You dont have to come out 6-8 mins. The way most pub games go jungle Doom is better. You can gank the safe lane. You come out with midas and his Q and then your farm goes out of control and even if you are not farming just defending with those to things you get enough gold. Doom to begin with is better mid to late game. Doom lv1 is for dissable and not damage. Doom counter everything.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Read pony's post.
> 
> Doom isn't that strong coming from jungle. You make your lanes weaker and he comes out with eh items/levels by 6-8 mins (usually when the first major fight breaks out). Level 1 Doom is mostly useless.
> 
> If the enemy team is being passive and letting you farm, jungle Doom is fine but imo better heroes you can jungle.
> 
> Like Enigma comes out of the jungle with Mek + Blackhole (w/ slightly better timing than Doom). I rather have the Mek/Blackhole on my team instead of a 2k gold item (90% of the times I see jungle Doom go Midas) w/ Lvl 1 Doom.
> 
> I wouldn't force myself to jungle Doom unless I really needed Doom to counter a hero.


i used to hate jungle doom pickers but now i don't mind if it's a later pick/if it makes sense in the lineup (when they have at least 2 heroes you need to doom every fight like a void/slark/storm). jungle LC on the other hand is the worst.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I rarely see a jungle Doom even on China servers. They like running Doom safe or offlane with the occasion mid.
> 
> When was the last time jungle Doom was played in a Pro game?


Long time ago I guess for Jungle Doom. lol

Offlane or safe is still the way to go imo.

Last Doom I saw was InJuly when LGD rekt IG for christmas in i league s2. hahaha


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Long time ago I guess for Jungle Doom. lol
> 
> Offlane or safe is still the way to go imo.
> 
> Last Doom I saw was InJuly when LGD rekt IG for christmas in i league s2. hahaha


Dont compare pub with pro games. With the new meta its better to off-lane even with NP but if you are are not getting any farm and just exp you are already losing that lane so better to jungle.


----------



## connectwise

From my perspective it's all about build for jungle doom.

If the goal is to gank at lvl 6 then you have to go soul ring or bottle. Basically tango shield Cblade, then bottle, basi, brown boots tp smoke and you can already get a kill from large camp creep disable.

It's kind of counter intuitive in my mind; You'd want to rush midas from jungle to get fat from being held back in jungle. But the midas pushes you back further on for even longer where your lanes will get destroyed, you can't come back from midas gaming. This compared to going solo offlane and going midas first, where you already have reliable dev farm and levels. Maybe this is why ROTK always went mek first during TI 4.

I think it's the same thing with NP and BS, where you'd wanna get midas first in jungle, but it really screws your team over in early midi game. We see bone7 going triple tali blademail, while 4k-5k mmr youtubers have gone treads first into ganking builds too instead of midas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I don't see a change for Eul's. o.0
> 
> Jungling weakens your lanes, usually allowing one of the enemy lanes to get a gold advantage. Sometimes you have to consider is the gold gain I'm getting worth the lane I'm weakening.
> 
> Support Doom sucks. His stats are bleh. 0 armor! He really needs items.
> 
> Oh how many times I've seen a jungle Doom go Midas and never finish an item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying Enigma jungles faster and IMO generally a better pick than jungle Doom. Doom is too situational for me.
> 
> Jungle BS might be faster than Doom. I should test.
> 
> I need to learn jungle Jug. Seems that's the new thing.


- Euls was one of those ninja nerfs after patch, exposed on reddit, we could always try in lobby to confirm.

- Doom has 0 armor and needs items but farms better than other supports that can't stay in lane (else get ganked)

- In Asian Dota scene we've seen jungling doom just pop out for gank out of nowhere and be amazingly effective.

If I jungle doom, midas is seldomly the item. I mostly always go ganking at lvl 6 out of the jungle and get an advantage for my lanes. In fact every time doom is up I'm looking to smoke gank. Much of the time jungling doom I'm going for straight mek or blink, aka TI ROTK build.

The problem comes from new doom changes where aghs is so more effective now, that it has to be rushed, usually before blink. In last few day in Asia they've been running doom that go midas as their 2nd or 3rd major item. So I'm undecided what to do, whether to midas/aghs rush or not.

Just in case anyone who's haven't seen this yet:


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Been trying to play BH and Mirana. *Man both these heros are so bad in team fights.* They are only good for set up. After that even with items you cant man fight carries. I love to play heros that have support and carry build in. That have a fiction other then just setup. Doom and NP are so good at this. Axe too.


The bolded part I almost want to agree with, but I think you are underrating the meta of the heroes, and their actual skill set.

For example, now that BH's Shuriken is able to bounce, and with the small cooldown on Track, he's really useful in fights now. I don't really think BH has a good setup.

Mirana also has more than just the arrow. A 5 second arrow pretty much allows you to take a fight easily. Mirana has a very nice 300 magic damage AoE nuke, that has a large radius (few non-ulti AoE spells have this radius), and has a chance to hit a close target for an additional 50% (= 150) damage.
The leap is also VERY powerful. It's like Drums active on roids, except not charge based, and with a lower cooldown.
Her ult also can cause some meta damage, but it's countered by a 2x 90g item (Dust).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Just a 6.83 change.
> 
> Why is doom bad for position 4? Easy early mek, get blink arcanes, blink in stomp doom. It can always find farm instead of being a normal support that need a midas to get levels.


Because then he's not really a position 4 any more.
If you're thinking purely of XP, he just fits better in an off-lane then, where his XP farm can be secured much better than a 4 or 5 support.

He also sucks at jungling.


----------



## connectwise

Doom's a fantastic jungler imo. I play a lot of jungling heroes as it gives a lot of space to farm for my team imo (only if we have lane dominating heroes). I meant that he can be a position 4 from the jungle, that farms better than a position 4 that would need to pull and stack instead of farming. Most importantly you see these supports that require a midas to get to an aghs and level just to get their lvl 3 ultis, but can't stay in lane due to gank presence, jungling position 4 doom can really fill that role and not get ganked.

These are the most recent chinese pro doom games. I'm seeing a pattern here. Also during the cast godz (and black previously) was talking about how jungling doom would come out of nowhere and surprise ganks as a benefit from being in the jungle.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1127558713
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1127327194
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1126910544
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1125534071
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1125175817
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1124896882
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1124573958
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1122922416

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1124573958/builds

^ This was the ONLY position 4 jungling doom, and he went midas as well (with no mek). The rest of the offlaning position 3 doom's also went midas. Out of those 8 matches doom went 6/8 wins.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> The bolded part I almost want to agree with, but I think you are underrating the meta of the heroes, and their actual skill set.
> 
> For example, now that BH's Shuriken is able to bounce, and with the small cooldown on Track, he's really useful in fights now. I don't really think BH has a good setup.
> 
> Mirana also has more than just the arrow. A 5 second arrow pretty much allows you to take a fight easily. Mirana has a very nice 300 magic damage AoE nuke, that has a large radius (few non-ulti AoE spells have this radius), and has a chance to hit a close target for an additional 50% (= 150) damage.
> The leap is also VERY powerful. It's like Drums active on roids, except not charge based, and with a lower cooldown.
> Her ult also can cause some meta damage, but it's countered by a 2x 90g item (Dust).
> Because then he's not really a position 4 any more.
> If you're thinking purely of XP, he just fits better in an off-lane then, where his XP farm can be secured much better than a 4 or 5 support.
> 
> He also sucks at jungling.


I have tried to track 5 people and use Shrinker and does nothing really. Its very rare u can kill someone with it. Only good to cancel TP.


----------



## evilferret

WHAT EUL'S NERF?

Please link. Can't find any info on this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Doom's a fantastic jungler imo. I play a lot of jungling heroes as it gives a lot of space to farm for my team imo (only if we have lane dominating heroes). I meant that he can be a position 4 from the jungle, that farms better than a position 4 that would need to pull and stack instead of farming. Most importantly you see these supports that require a midas to get to an aghs and level just to get their lvl 3 ultis, but can't stay in lane due to gank presence, jungling position 4 doom can really fill that role and not get ganked.
> 
> These are the most recent chinese pro doom games. I'm seeing a pattern here. Also during the cast godz (and black previously) was talking about how jungling doom would come out of nowhere and surprise ganks as a benefit from being in the jungle.
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1127558713
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1127327194
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1126910544
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1125534071
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1125175817
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1124896882
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1124573958
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1122922416
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1124573958/builds
> 
> ^ This was the ONLY position 4 jungling doom, and he went midas as well (with no mek). The rest of the offlaning position 3 doom's also went midas. Out of those 8 matches doom went 6/8 wins.


Think Faith spent less than 2 mins in the jungle the first 20 minutes of the game.

He played more roaming Doom to me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> From my perspective it's all about build for jungle doom.
> 
> If the goal is to gank at lvl 6 then you have to go soul ring or bottle. Basically tango shield Cblade, then bottle, basi, brown boots tp smoke and you can already get a kill from large camp creep disable.
> 
> It's kind of counter intuitive in my mind; You'd want to rush midas from jungle to get fat from being held back in jungle. But the midas pushes you back further on for even longer where your lanes will get destroyed, you can't come back from midas gaming. This compared to going solo offlane and going midas first, where you already have reliable dev farm and levels. Maybe this is why ROTK always went mek first during TI 4.
> 
> I think it's the same thing with NP and BS, where you'd wanna get midas first in jungle, but it really screws your team over in early midi game. We see bone7 going triple tali blademail, while 4k-5k mmr youtubers have gone treads first into ganking builds too instead of midas.
> - Euls was one of those ninja nerfs after patch, exposed on reddit, we could always try in lobby to confirm.
> 
> - Doom has 0 armor and needs items but farms better than other supports that can't stay in lane (else get ganked)
> 
> - In Asian Dota scene we've seen jungling doom just pop out for gank out of nowhere and be amazingly effective.
> 
> If I jungle doom, midas is seldomly the item. I mostly always go ganking at lvl 6 out of the jungle and get an advantage for my lanes. In fact every time doom is up I'm looking to smoke gank. Much of the time jungling doom I'm going for straight mek or blink, aka TI ROTK build.
> 
> The problem comes from new doom changes where aghs is so more effective now, that it has to be rushed, usually before blink. In last few day in Asia they've been running doom that go midas as their 2nd or 3rd major item. So I'm undecided what to do, whether to midas/aghs rush or not.
> 
> Just in case anyone who's haven't seen this yet:


Forgot how good MLG was. Makes TI4 look like ... Boring.


----------



## mylilpony

most people that go jungle doom go midas. if you dont great, but its pretty much a given that they go midas in pubs, and when they pick early which gives the other team the opportunity to pick aggressive so that you usually lose your lanes. like for example, whenever i see a jungle doom and then a melee carry, i pick viper offlane, and i have won 16 or 17 of my last 20 viper games doing that. it's really easy to punish doom junglers in pubs.

juggernaut and bloodseeker are faster junglers and do more in the midgame. doom shines after a blink/aghs. When i bs jungle i usually hit lvl 6 under 6 minutes and instantly kill their mid. with jugg jungle you can usually kill the offlane, but you can also farm and get a 9 minute mask of madness/midas, or an 11-12 minute midas/shadow blade. i dont think doom is a bad jungler, but most of them end up afk farming for 12-15 minutes and make the game hard for you.


----------



## bhshawon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> most people that go jungle doom go midas. if you dont great, but its pretty much a given that they go midas in pubs, and when they pick early which gives the other team the opportunity to pick aggressive so that you usually lose your lanes. like for example, whenever i see a jungle doom and then a melee carry, i pick viper offlane, and i have won 16 or 17 of my last 20 viper games doing that. it's really easy to punish doom junglers in pubs.
> 
> juggernaut and bloodseeker are faster junglers and do more in the midgame. doom shines after a blink/aghs. When i bs jungle i usually hit lvl 6 under 6 minutes and instantly kill their mid. with jugg jungle you can usually kill the offlane, but you can also farm and get a 9 minute mask of madness/midas, or an 11-12 minute midas/shadow blade. i dont think doom is a bad jungler, but most of them end up afk farming for 12-15 minutes and make the game hard for you.


Its pretty easy to gank successfully after eating a Centaur/Ursa/Troll. And bottle is amazing after the introduction of Bounty rune which makes jungling a breeze..


----------



## connectwise

Any jungler will make your lanes weak. Its also about picks and counter. I agree most doom jungle that go Midas is pretty damaging to your game. But some games its a good counter while being a better greedy support. Of course best is still off or safe lane. If I jungle BS I usually go Midas, and everytime I don't i Iose.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Any jungler will make your lanes weak. Its also about picks and counter. I agree most doom jungle that go Midas is pretty damaging to your game. But some games its a good counter while being a better greedy support. Of course best is still off or safe lane. If I jungle BS I usually go Midas, and everytime I don't i Iose.


And then you go Doom Aura and destroy everyone.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Any jungler will make your lanes weak. Its also about picks and counter. I agree most doom jungle that go Midas is pretty damaging to your game. But some games its a good counter while being a better greedy support. Of course best is still off or safe lane. If I jungle BS I usually go Midas, and everytime I don't i Iose.


Your overall winrate with Midas is 48%. Dotabuff only records end of game items but gives a good indication.

Are people really telling me they rather have a jungle Doom vs a jungle Enigma?









I agree Doom can be good but it almost sounds like you guys prefer jungle Doom over lane Doom.

I'll take lane over jungle any day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dont compare pub with pro games. With the new meta its better to off-lane even with NP but if you are are not getting any farm and just exp you are already losing that lane so better to jungle.


But Dota 2 is balanced for Pros, not us. We should recognize the "meta" Pros play since players will try to copy it.

You could 2-1-2 if you worried about losing lane. I've been doing 2-1-2 every time I see an enemy jungler.

In pubs if you have to sack offlane to jungle and already have a jungler, team will have a bad time. You'll rarely get any stacks to compensate for 2 people in the jungle.

You might get some farm falling back to jungle but you'll give enemy carry free farm.


----------



## Toxsick

Enigma>Doom anyday.
i find doom jungle awful.


----------



## scooter.jay

HAPPY NEW YEAR







:thumbSTRTREEAMIII G

http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay

JOIN THE PATY !!!!!!
Y


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

About the Golden Hookblade and other Immortals -

Comp reward #7

http://dac.dota2.com.cn/compendium/index_eng.htm

Hoping it's released to all, since EG is invited and other western teams. 600k$ reward.. I think this will be hit quickly. We shall see!

Happy New Year


----------



## connectwise

As opposed to starcraft 2 that was balanced for 2v2 or more type pub games.

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> About the Golden Hookblade and other Immortals -
> 
> Comp reward #7
> 
> http://dac.dota2.com.cn/compendium/index_eng.htm
> 
> Hoping it's released to all, since EG is invited and other western teams. 600k$ reward.. I think this will be hit quickly. We shall see!
> 
> Happy New Year


http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2qylz8/the_dota_2_asia_championship_compendium_website/?sort=new

Hopefully we'll get the tickets and the hats since the page is in english and the prices are in USD!

Need dem hats yo.

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2qylz8/the_dota_2_asia_championship_compendium_website/?sort=new
> 
> Hopefully we'll get the tickets and the hats since the page is in english and the prices are in USD!
> 
> Need dem hats yo.
> 
> Happy new year everyone!


Yea, today is sad day.. Finally selling my Hells Guide before price completely plummets. I will miss you!

Need that golden hookblade... but if it's like TI4 Immortals, and it's that common.. it won't mean anything...

#mixedfeelings

*edit:

Cyborgmatt confirms DAC compendium available in all regions*

_Off topic.. I'm extremely disappointed in EG for not being able to get their **** together_


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Yea, today is sad day.. Finally selling my Hells Guide before price completely plummets. I will miss you!
> 
> Need that golden hookblade... but if it's like TI4 Immortals, and it's that common.. it won't mean anything...
> 
> #mixedfeelings
> 
> *edit:
> 
> Cyborgmatt confirms DAC compendium available in all regions*
> 
> _Off topic.. I'm extremely disappointed in EG for not being able to get their **** together_


Now to see if we get the items!









Belief wiff me!


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Now to see if we get the items!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belief wiff me!


It works the same way as TI4 comp.

Every 10 levels of comp = 1 immortal treasure

Need x level to be eligible.

As long as you meet the criteria in your comp you will get them.

Trying to dig up more research on this very rare golden skadi. I'm curious if it will be equivalent to the DK/Warlock very rares from TI4 in difficulty to obtain (not very)

*edit:

After further speculation I believe the "Genuine (including gold version) will only be able to people attending the event*


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Forgot how good MLG was. Makes TI4 look like ... Boring.


my average game makes TI4 look boring


----------



## ObscureParadox

Want to apologize to nixeus and Samm for the game last night, too many rums = not the best dota I have ever played XD


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> my average game makes TI4 look boring


Being drunk don't count.


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/16209?r=cd

Just an FYI to anyone who has never watched any games that are hosted on the Perfect World servers in Dota TV, it can be pretty laggy and robot voices from the casters. It was improved in one of the patches but still does happen. The compendium is just like the one from TI4 if anyone was wondering


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have tried to track 5 people and use Shrinker and does nothing really. Its very rare u can kill someone with it. Only good to cancel TP.


The Shuriken is not so much important for the damage (while it however is high), but more because of the ministun.

I don't think people realize how good ministuns can be at times.

While chasing with an ally, it can still save you time to flee, or catch up.
As you mentioned, canceling TP's can also be a major thing. People with Linkens can still be interrupted by the bounce, but not the initial hit.

So I agree he's not a tier 1 pick that dominates no matter the game. But neither does Crystal Maiden, and she's probably one of the strongest supports in the recent meta.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2qylz8/the_dota_2_asia_championship_compendium_website/?sort=new
> 
> Hopefully we'll get the tickets and the hats since the page is in english and the prices are in USD!
> 
> Need dem hats yo.
> 
> Happy new year everyone!


Get your DAC Comp today! + Your Immortals!

Level 100 Compendium and still no #$%%^&$ golden hookblade... wanting to buy, have everything

The QoP wings are sick


----------



## ObscureParadox

Arteezy just joined Team Secret whilst he was live streaming. Chat went absolutely nuts


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Get your DAC Comp today! + Your Immortals!
> 
> Level 100 Compendium and still no #$%%^&$ golden hookblade... wanting to buy, have everything
> 
> The QoP wings are sick


Why you no belief me?









Trading is probably the best way to get it. Chances are still low on the Golden Hookblade.

How many Compendium points did you need to hit lvl 100?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Being drunk don't count.


I don't drink, and my average game IS better than TI4 finals for sure.

I can still feel the bad taste of TI4 finals in my mouth : did I really take the next day off AND stay up to 6am for this sheet?

(if you meant to quote ObscureParadox's message, nvm me)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> The Shuriken is not so much important for the damage (while it however is high), but more because of the ministun.
> 
> I don't think people realize how good ministuns can be at times.
> 
> While chasing with an ally, it can still save you time to flee, or catch up.
> As you mentioned, canceling TP's can also be a major thing. People with Linkens can still be interrupted by the bounce, but not the initial hit.
> 
> So I agree he's not a tier 1 pick that dominates no matter the game. But neither does Crystal Maiden, and she's probably one of the strongest supports in the recent meta.


I think you are kind of correct in comparing BH and CM in their respective role. BH gives extra money while CM gives extra mana. I feel that CM is not more popular because of her movespeed and HP, which you can pretty much say the same for BH. BH has nice movespeed from the get go, but the fact that the invis skill doesn't give even 5% ms bonus hurts a little.

Oh man I'd love BH to get back to the meta, but I feel like he needs maybe 2 of the 3 below buffs :

1) Shuriken becomes a real stun for 0.8 / 0.9 / 1.0 / 1.2 second
2) increase STR gain by at least 0.3
3) gives 5 / 6 / 7 / 8% movespeed during invis duration

It's like....clinkz has a reason to be squishy. He's ranged, dishes out tons of damage in 5 seconds, and his invis skill gives a ridiculous amount of movespeed. BH can match that burst damage from early to mid game with Shuriken and the passive hit, but have none of the others that clinkz have.

I love that bling bling factor from BH, but he just can't match anything out of the current meta as long as there is more than 1 sentry ward, or dust if he couldnt kill with the first hit. He really needs some help to come back to the game. In higher tier games, you almost have to have map hack to dodge all sentry locations to have a very successful BH game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Arteezy just joined Team Secret whilst he was live streaming. Chat went absolutely nuts


Is that permanent? Oh man....what happens to S4 then?


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Arteezy just joined Team Secret whilst he was live streaming. Chat went absolutely nuts


I will forever feel betrayed by RTZ and Zai... +#$%^&^$%^$%$%

(Though, if I was in their situation and there was drama/bad chemistry I would've dipped, too. Only for secret, no other team in the west)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Why you no belief me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trading is probably the best way to get it. Chances are still low on the Golden Hookblade.
> 
> How many Compendium points did you need to hit lvl 100?


Level 230 COMP no GOLDEN SKADI.. Gonna kill someone, for realz... probably Gaben, first for making these absurd market / trading changes..

Only way to trade these items is through gift wrap, so you have to trust who you're getting it from... I'd never go first unless someone had more rep than me, which is a helluva a lot (rmt rep)

If I wasn't @ almost wallet cap (500$) I'd be raging.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Get your DAC Comp today! + Your Immortals!
> 
> Level 100 Compendium and still no #$%%^&$ golden hookblade... wanting to buy, have everything
> 
> The QoP wings are sick


So after you buy you havea chance for item drop?

I'm looking for that skadi slark weaopn too.

I've been trying to play NP whenever my team has a clinkz, so we can have mobile ganks. NO WINS YET. Mostly our clinkz usually terribad andhave no farm, don't know how to consume before ganking. I'm not sure how to make that work. And going ganking build which means no midas just make me get underfarmed from lack of pickoffs with clinkz... not happy with this.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So after you buy you havea chance for item drop?
> 
> I'm looking for that skadi slark weaopn too.
> 
> I've been trying to play NP whenever my team has a clinkz, so we can have mobile ganks. NO WINS YET. Mostly our clinkz usually terribad andhave no farm, don't know how to consume before ganking. I'm not sure how to make that work. And going ganking build which means no midas just make me get underfarmed from lack of pickoffs with clinkz... not happy with this.


I have x 1 possibly 2 extra skadi's (non gold version)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> I have x 1 possibly 2 extra skadi's (non gold version)


How did you go around collecting them? Did you simply sink paychecks of money into the game?

I'm always fascinated by people who can achieve in getting so many items in the game.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> How did you go around collecting them? Did you simply sink paychecks of money into the game?
> 
> I'm always fascinated by people who can achieve in getting so many items in the game.


Most I've spent on DOTA 2 is 30$ for beta and 20$ to get access to market.

Some items aren't worth the trouble to sell for bitcoin or paypal.. so easier to just quick sell on market. Also, some items aren't valued nearly as high for cash as they are on market, so if I can only get 30% or so of market price, just sell on market.. Steam wallet has a cap of 500$


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Most I've spent on DOTA 2 is 30$ for beta and 20$ to get access to market.
> 
> Some items aren't worth the trouble to sell for bitcoin or paypal.. so easier to just quick sell on market. Also, some items aren't valued nearly as high for cash as they are on market, so if I can only get 30% or so of market price, just sell on market.. Steam wallet has a cap of 500$


Well that didnt quite answer the question though. Isn't the skadi item over 200 dollars? I was basically talking about how one can generate such a pool of items without sinking loads of money into the game.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Well that didnt quite answer the question though. Isn't the skadi item over 200 dollars? I was basically talking about how one can generate such a pool of items without sinking loads of money into the game.


Well, I made a good chunk of change selling TI4 comp's for keys, then selling keys for cash.. so I guess invested like 50$?? into ti4 comp/points.. but they were insta selling first few days for 7-9 keys each.. was easy profit..

I also knew about the Emerald Dragon Treasures and redeemed a **** ton for keys for that 1 blessed hour you could.

Dabbling/following market, making guesses, sometimes being right and having it pay off..

uhm, all I can think of atm hope that helps

edit:

Doh, I also do/did a ton of gambling.. betting x4 stashe (240$ value) daily. Surprisingly, I beat the odds and am actually up a few thousand.. I don't recommend this at all

P.S.

Skadi is now @ 75$ and plummeting rapidly. New comp treasure killed it

*Level 262 Compendium, ******ed wallets funds wasted I could've converted to USD, OH WELL... I got the GOLDEN SKADI, so it was all worth it, right? No, not all xD*

Check out the new perfect world sets, plus some of my favorite hero's sets mixed + matched.

Hats, Hats, Hats, CLICK


----------



## WALSRU

Been missing from this thread awhile, I have some catching up to do. New QOP is super fun!


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1135293527
Doom with Midas as 1st item - lost it bad


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1135293527
> Doom with Midas as 1st item - lost it bad


U are 1-8 yet u gave the most gold in the team.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> U are 1-8 yet u gave the most gold in the team.


Actually , i am Windrunner.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Actually , i am Windrunner.


You won because you had better lineup agings them.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Had one of our better games yesterday with Ramz - alot of smokes, wards, etc and we were about to rax to win game... until we got team wiped about 30 minutes into the game by the Crystal Maiden ultimate bug at bottom tier 2 tower... she did it a few more times and became a FAT CM!

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1134698089

When it happed we all were going wth what was that... then AFlamingo mentioned the CM bug = Volvo please!


----------



## 13321G4

What is the CM bug?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> What is the CM bug?


During her ultimate, if your team does not have vision of her spinning and dancing around, you cannot see those ice stones falling on you and cannot see the AOE - by the time you notice your health dropping with no enemies attacking you it is already too late. We kept running around trying to get out of her AOE. By the time I had to abandon getting Scepter to get force staff to save myself/teammates when she cast her ultimate - it was too late...


----------



## 13321G4

Ahh ok,


----------



## WALSRU

Can confirm, I had a good time with Ramz the other day

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1130929892

Laughed so hard the whole time, which may have had something to do with lunch beers.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> During her ultimate, if your team does not have vision of her spinning and dancing around, you cannot see those ice stones falling on you and cannot see the AOE - by the time you notice your health dropping with no enemies attacking you it is already too late. We kept running around trying to get out of her AOE. By the time I had to abandon getting Scepter to get force staff to save myself/teammates when she cast her ultimate - it was too late...


So if CM uses Shadow Blade you can see her ult?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So if CM uses Shadow Blade you can see her ult?


Yep... you cannot see her ultimate.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Can confirm the CM bug, drove me absolutely mad in a game yesterday.


----------



## Atham

That is why so many CM players go shadow blade in pubs and my low tier MMR. It makes sense now. I experienced it once though. The minx blinked onto that warding place that looks like a rundown temple on the radiant side south south west of the secret shop. Is this a bug, or new meta?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> That is why so many CM players go shadow blade in pubs and my low tier MMR. It makes sense now. I experienced it once though. The minx blinked onto that warding place that looks like a rundown temple on the radiant side south south west of the secret shop. Is this a bug, or new meta?


Even when carrying dust/wards - by the time you notice to use dust/wards so you can see her to stun, it is tool late due to her ultimate buff too... so you have to also watch out when going around corners of trees...


----------



## connectwise

How do you counter Ursa without omni babysitter pick? Necrophos double aghss ulti pluss farmed Ursa so hard to deal with.

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How do you counter Ursa without omni babysitter pick? Necrophos double aghss ulti pluss farmed Ursa so hard to deal with.
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


Stun, burst damage, and kiting... do everything you can before he gets bkb...


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How do you counter Ursa without omni babysitter pick? Necrophos double aghss ulti pluss farmed Ursa so hard to deal with.
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


Purge


----------



## connectwise

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ That doesn't work when the other team has lockdowns unfort. Necrophoes ulti.

So continuing on my SF research:

At level 10, a value sange gives eHP of 2362.7, sange's item efficiency is 27.3%. This is compared to a value platemail eHP of 2110.04, and the item efficiency of 21.7%, while point booster gives eHP of 2172, and item value of 30.5%.

My ranked sf record since adopting sange defensive tanky build:


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ That doesn't work when the other team has lockdowns unfort. Necrophoes ulti.
> 
> So continuing on my SF research:
> 
> At level 10, a value sange gives eHP of 2362.7, sange's item efficiency is 27.3%. This is compared to a value platemail eHP of 2110.04, and the item efficiency of 21.7%, while point booster gives eHP of 2172, and item value of 30.5%.
> 
> My ranked sf record since adopting sange defensive tanky build:


I have about 500 SF games on record with a 58% WR (across all accounts).

My 2 cents, ignore if you dun care.

SF can flash farm with the best of em. SnY I would consider an item to get in extremely rare circumstances. It will end up gimping you if game goes late. If you can finish early, then SnY never hurt anyone.

The main concern I see with your builds is 0 initiation items. You have no way of getting off devastating ults.. Yes, SnY has more MS than manta.. but.. I dunno... I feel being able to position SF ult properly in team fights is crucial


----------



## connectwise

I don't doubt it, I used to go blink or sb regularly. Problem with going normal build atm is low skill level, less support, not a lot of eul, force staff builders to save my ass. If I do what Dendi usually does on his stream and such, I get owned quite often (below 50% win rate). Even the games I've watch dendi go fast blink/midas, if he doesn't have good support he get ganked and lose. I think once I get further up, I will def change it up.

The other thing is attributing to my wins is, if I see we don't have lockdowns and ability for me to close the distance for ultis, I won't pick SF.


----------



## WALSRU

I need a coach. Learned my lane supporting in VH bracket really sucks. I think it's because I get clowny and the things that work in my normal games backfire on me. By things I might also mean being drunk but yeah. So, anyone up for coaching a scrub tonight?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I need a coach. Learned my lane supporting in VH bracket really sucks. I think it's because I get clowny and the things that work in my normal games backfire on me. By things I might also mean being drunk but yeah. So, anyone up for coaching a scrub tonight?


If i find some time i can. Im Jokis in game. I play pos 5 most of the time in my team and i might be able to teach you a thing or two


----------



## connectwise

I want in on the coaching thing, like, spectate.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How do you counter Ursa without omni babysitter pick? Necrophos double aghss ulti pluss farmed Ursa so hard to deal with.
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


tidehunter anchor smash?


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't doubt it, I used to go blink or sb regularly. Problem with going normal build atm is low skill level, less support, not a lot of eul, force staff builders to save my ass. If I do what Dendi usually does on his stream and such, I get owned quite often (below 50% win rate). Even the games I've watch dendi go fast blink/midas, if he doesn't have good support he get ganked and lose. I think once I get further up, I will def change it up.
> 
> The other thing is attributing to my wins is, if I see we don't have lockdowns and ability for me to close the distance for ultis, I won't pick SF.


Yea.. SF is just one of those hero's everyone and their mom know's how to counter.. SF movement's are very predictable cus we all know he is gonna stack the hell out of jungle.

It makes it fun though cus you win by just purely outplaying your opponents. SF mid only 1v1 is my absolute favorite. Also probably the best for testing/practicing all around skill in lane.

Hit me up on steam if you ever wanna do some 1v1's


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I need a coach. Learned my lane supporting in VH bracket really sucks. I think it's because I get clowny and the things that work in my normal games backfire on me. By things I might also mean being drunk but yeah. So, anyone up for coaching a scrub tonight?


You just need to learn to change your playstyle based on your stack.









Or drink more.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't doubt it, I used to go blink or sb regularly. Problem with going normal build atm is low skill level, less support, not a lot of eul, force staff builders to save my ass. If I do what Dendi usually does on his stream and such, I get owned quite often (below 50% win rate). Even the games I've watch dendi go fast blink/midas, if he doesn't have good support he get ganked and lose. I think once I get further up, I will def change it up.
> 
> The other thing is attributing to my wins is, if I see we don't have lockdowns and ability for me to close the distance for ultis, I won't pick SF.


You should watch Tox play SF. Sometimes it doesn't even matter what our picks are or how we play.









Maybe play an easier glass cannon hero and work up to the more fragile ones. I'm not a fan of tanking up a DPS hero since I lost too many games where our damage dealer tanked up and couldn't get any kills.

What's wrong with the normal SB build? If your team has no supports, the enemy team probably has no support which means no detection.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Yea.. SF is just one of those hero's everyone and their mom know's how to counter.. SF movement's are very predictable cus we all know he is gonna stack the hell out of jungle.
> 
> It makes it fun though cus you win by just purely outplaying your opponents. SF mid only 1v1 is my absolute favorite. Also probably the best for testing/practicing all around skill in lane.
> 
> Hit me up on steam if you ever wanna do some 1v1's


Go ask Kmac. He loves 1v1 until he loses.


----------



## EPiiKK

Not gonna be able to coach today, tomorrow i can somewhere in the finnish afternoon or evening, then monday i will be MIA for at leaat 2 weeks. Military service...


----------



## WALSRU

That's alright dood. I'll probably just play with ef and learn nothing as usual.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I need a coach. Learned my lane supporting in VH bracket really sucks. I think it's because I get clowny and the things that work in my normal games backfire on me. By things I might also mean being drunk but yeah. So, anyone up for coaching a scrub tonight?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I want in on the coaching thing, like, spectate.


What are you expecting to get out of a coaching session? Not sure your skill level so need to know what you're trying to learn.

*For anyone interested, I own every major tournament ticket DOTA TV. All you have to do is be in a party with me and you can watch live games or replays. This will allow you to go "player perspective" on pro's playing your position, see the game how they do. I also have the current ticket for NEL Jan 2015. If you ever want to spectate a game just msg me. This, imho, is a great way to start learning.
*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Go ask Kmac. He loves 1v1 until he loses.


You misunderstand. This is not for bragging rights.. it's for practice. The way I prefer is cheats on so we can do -startgame and save about 30-50 seconds per game. Try to get 50 in. Matches really shouldn't go longer than 5-10 mins max. If it's SF 1v1 and I am playing it will end very fast. I will either kill you or die trying. No try harding in practice!

P.S. I don't think shadow blade holders need to worry about detection. IMHO should be used primarily for initiation, not escape.

P.S.S.

What's your DOTA 2 handle? I never see you online? Are you a filthy casual? #kappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'd have to say off the top of my head my issues are getting levels without sapping a core and positioning in fights so I don't feed (that one could be hero related)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yAl78OFNWg
Old, and camps are changed. Still, pretty much the same. You need to get a feel for it.. just takes practice. Drie is different. Lots of other tricks, too.

Msg me in game and watch the start of some of The Summit 2 games, Starladder, etc and watch how pro's are doing it.

A few pages back I posted my console commands (autoexec.cfg) and listed a bunch of links. An updated guide is in there with advanced pulling / jungle tricks.

Positioning just comes with experience. Watching replays is the only true way to get next level. Since I've been back playing (a week now?) my positioning has been at times, terrible. I also am very dive crazy, thinking I abuse sheet like before, not always working =P


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

A)*&^T#$%^-0q


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Broken internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOOPS Delete all DP pls


----------



## WALSRU

I'd have to say off the top of my head my issues are getting levels without sapping a core and positioning in fights so I don't feed (that one could be hero related)


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'd have to say off the top of my head my issues are getting levels without sapping a core and positioning in fights so I don't feed (that one could be hero related)


Getting levels, i usually pull trough , on radiant i triple pull and dire double constantly when our carry can sustain on the lane (when he has hp regen or lifesteal) and when the enemy offlane cant contest or try to see if there is an easy gank somewhere and do it with smoke usually, If i got the money for it.
Positioning in teamfights is different and depends on the hero we can go trought that tomorrow hopefully


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> P.S.S.
> 
> What's your DOTA 2 handle? I never see you online? Are you a filthy casual? #kappa


We played a few games together already.









I gave too many hints already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'd have to say off the top of my head my issues are getting levels without sapping a core and positioning in fights so I don't feed (that one could be hero related)


Are you playing tonight Walrus?


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We played a few games together already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave too many hints already.


Some cryptic b.s.!! someone tell me who the ferret is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WALSRU

Yes playing tonight only, then back to potatoville


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Some cryptic b.s.!! someone tell me who the ferret is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


he is







ef


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We played a few games together already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave too many hints already.
> Are you playing tonight Walrus?


Hint: he never has mana


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So was playing BH today and had AM in my team and put a goal to 6 slot with AM items before AM and i did. BH is better played as carry. I even managed to man-fight a 5 slot PL and destroy him thanks to Abyssal. PL is trash in this patch. HE cant manfight like he used to.


----------



## connectwise

I'm not sure if he's better or worse this patch. I just know he's still very strong.

Arteezy's weird pub SF items: Euls, BKB, and SB seem to be his core items every game.



Does anyone also view their own replays to get better, and get really really really pissed off whenever you miss a last hit?

I can't stand more than 5 min watching my replay at times, fudge I missed another last hit.


----------



## EPiiKK

People need to learn new pl playstyle. I played a few hc farm and push games on him, doesnt wotk very well. But then a few games i decidedto leave my lane 15 mins in and started fighting, it turned out to work very well with drums and sny
I bet a lot of heroes are better at 15min than pl but pl still has that lategame potential.


----------



## connectwise

Continueing on my calculations for sf, mek on sf give 2274.24 eHP at lvl 9, and has the lowest item efficiency of 20.36%. But now, I'm thinking maybe rod of aui would be great on sf since people want to kite away from him during ganks.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So was playing BH today and had AM in my team and put a goal to 6 slot with AM items before AM and i did. BH is better played as carry. I even managed to man-fight a 5 slot PL and destroy him thanks to Abyssal. PL is trash in this patch. HE cant manfight like he used to.


If it works for you in your bracket go for it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> People need to learn new pl playstyle. I played a few hc farm and push games on him, doesnt wotk very well. But then a few games i decidedto leave my lane 15 mins in and started fighting, it turned out to work very well with drums and sny
> I bet a lot of heroes are better at 15min than pl but pl still has that lategame potential.


PL lost his split push ability with the rework. I think manfight PL is the way to play him. I usually go PMS/Aquilla/Tread into Diff.

Once PL gets Diff I think he beats 90% of carries until 35 mins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Continueing on my calculations for sf, mek on sf give 2274.24 eHP at lvl 9, and has the lowest item efficiency of 20.36%. But now, I'm thinking maybe rod of aui would be great on sf since people want to kite away from him during ganks.


Why not Eul's? Eul's them walk under them ulti.









You want the mana regen and MS. MS from Eul and Manta will stack. You get to cancel TPs!

Have you tried Blink on SF? Should solve your kiting issue.


----------



## redalert

http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=369554849


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If it works for you in your bracket go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PL lost his split push ability with the rework. I think manfight PL is the way to play him. I usually go PMS/Aquilla/Tread into Diff.
> 
> Once PL gets Diff I think he beats 90% of carries until 35 mins.
> Why not Eul's? Eul's them walk under them ulti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want the mana regen and MS. MS from Eul and Manta will stack. You get to cancel TPs!
> 
> Have you tried Blink on SF? Should solve your kiting issue.


On SF:

- I don't like eul. It doesn't build into anything and doesn't help the main problem with SF
- I used to always go blink, now almost never. I still build it, just situational. But in most games, everyone counters SF, so I have to build defensively.

I've came up with two major builds for SF, one for vs magical that need to rush bkb, and the other rushing AC for vs physical.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> On SF:
> 
> - I don't like eul. It doesn't build into anything and doesn't help the main problem with SF
> - I used to always go blink, now almost never. I still build it, just situational. But in most games, everyone counters SF, so I have to build defensively.
> 
> I've came up with two major builds for SF, one for vs magical that need to rush bkb, and the other rushing AC for vs physical.


Shadowfiend is strong midgame. IMO rushing BKB (3.9k gold) or AC (5.2k gold) slows down his snowball potential.

2nd item BKB is fine but if you're rushing BKB usually means you in trouble. I'm not understanding AC at all. Auras stack but you could just get another damage item (like Deso) and raw HP would boost EHP better.

Why you hate on my Eul build?









It's about item timing. You can get Eul (or safer items) before a BKB/AC rush and do more.

I still think Eul gives SF what he wants early game. Mana regen/MS and a TP cancel. Also makes ganking you harder.






Slasher likes going tanky SF too.


----------



## exodus1500

I love euls. I have been getting it on Sand King and Viper a lot.

They both have terrible mana pools and move speed. It is great for ganking and escape.

On sand king, that 3 seconds buys you time for another burrow strike.


----------



## Atham

Playing party ranked is so tough, since I usually play with higher mmr people and as a result we get some very low skill people on our team. Does anybody have 2k mmr and is willing to play some games to pump up mmr? Playing US east is a pain. Some of these players, that are not American, are just terrible at communication. Hearing double kill every couple of minutes on bot lane whilst trying to get an edge is really annoying and just angers me.

Scoot, I need you to come play dota with me. I need your lower MMR to help me out of the trench.


----------



## redalert

FYI the DAC qualifiers started today American region, its free too watch in Dota TV. Get see the roster for C9 in DAC and EG's roster at D2L LAN finals in a couple hours.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Playing party ranked is so tough, since I usually play with higher mmr people and as a result we get some very low skill people on our team. Does anybody have 2k mmr and is willing to play some games to pump up mmr? Playing US east is a pain. Some of these players, that are not American, are just terrible at communication. Hearing double kill every couple of minutes on bot lane whilst trying to get an edge is really annoying and just angers me.
> 
> Scoot, I need you to come play dota with me. I need you lower MMR to help me out of the trench.


I can help you and scoot boost your MMR


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Playing party ranked is so tough, since I usually play with higher mmr people and as a result we get some very low skill people on our team. Does anybody have 2k mmr and is willing to play some games to pump up mmr? Playing US east is a pain. Some of these players, that are not American, are just terrible at communication. Hearing double kill every couple of minutes on bot lane whilst trying to get an edge is really annoying and just angers me.
> 
> Scoot, I need you to come play dota with me. I need you lower MMR to help me out of the trench.
> 
> 
> 
> I can help you and scoot boost your MMR
Click to expand...

Thanks. Hopefully we will get the time zones together, and the fact that you are in US west. Scoot has found a new virtual addiction. Starpoint Gemini 2. Oh well.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Thanks. Hopefully we will get the time zones together, and the fact that you are in US west. Scoot has found a new virtual addiction. Starpoint Gemini 2. Oh well.


Where you the one game with me with you being invoker and I was crystal maiden?

I think my win rate with scoot is about 80% to 90%... as long as I'm using a hero that is not ping sensitive (like invoker).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I feel sorry for EG. RTZ was just too good of a player. He was always top in terms of farm and dominated mid almost every game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> On SF:
> 
> - I don't like eul. It doesn't build into anything and doesn't help the main problem with SF
> - I used to always go blink, now almost never. I still build it, just situational. But in most games, everyone counters SF, so I have to build defensively.
> 
> I've came up with two major builds for SF, one for vs magical that need to rush bkb, and the other rushing AC for vs physical.


Not an SF player, but heres my 2cents :

You don't like euls and yet you think rod of atos might be viable.....how is that even possible.

rod gives you a skill to slow 1 enemy. Euls make you walk faster comparing to everybody, and can cyclone that sets up ult, counter focus fire against yourself, stop TP etc etc etc etc. 40 bonus movespeed that does not come from boots is very valuable (although not much other beneficial stats for SF)

Seriously the ONLY one thing that is good with rod of atos is the vitality booster. That is why the item has such a wonderful combination of stats for INT heros and yet is very rarely seen in actual games.

I think rushing BKB is pretty good on SF, but in the current patch with the BKB nerf, I'm not so sure about it anymore. Is drums any good? Drums blink BKB sounds quite promising (in my brain).


----------



## mylilpony

I would never advocate atos SF but i love atos on someone like necro or omni or skywrath. It's got great range and great for popping linkens, with its short CD.


----------



## connectwise

I tried Atos on bots and with the builds, it just doesn't synergize and streamline the build. As in, it's not congruent with the builds.

Don't you hate it when this happens, I was owning on SF AND it happened right after we took megas:


----------



## Atham

Welcome 1.9k party mmr. When I play ranked, I just mess up. I guess I will have to just play unranked then.

What are some good heroes to pump up MMR. I play ember and QoP and other heroes like that, but they do fall off later on in the game, since I am the main carry most of the time, as our safelane gets killed due to playing unsafely. I need more practice though in MMR matches. If you want to play ranked party, just PM me. I am Angelus on steam.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Welcome 1.9k party mmr. When I play ranked, I just mess up. I guess I will have to just play unranked then.
> 
> What are some good heroes to pump up MMR. I play ember and QoP and other heroes like that, but they do fall off later on in the game, since I am the main carry most of the time, as our safelane gets killed due to playing unsafely. I need more practice though in MMR matches. If you want to play ranked party, just PM me. I am Angelus on steam.


Try to play spirit-breaker, build 1-1-1 into 1-4-1-1, urn as first item and charge wisely <-- a lot of players are not ready for this for some unknown reason. He is also a pretty safe bet because he can also transition into semi-carry

better yet, try to play undying and ask for offlane solo, build 1-1-1 into 1-1-4-1, stack 2 guanlets of STR and some mana regen early such as sobi mask into B-ring, another sobi mask if necessary, go straight for urn and arcane boots if you do good (if you died at least once, delay arcane boots because fountain helped). Ask for a gank from mid around lv 6-7ish <--- 99% of the safe lane players are not ready for this, i win my lane at least 70% against 2 heros. Even more so if none of them are mobile (you know, blinks, mirana, invis heros, etc)


----------



## connectwise

I honestly don't think people would give offlane solo in 1.9k. Offlane solo is also pretty hard for a melee range hero.

Prob BS would be a good hero to boost mmr, would set up ganks etc.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I honestly don't think people would give offlane solo in 1.9k. Offlane solo is also pretty hard for a melee range hero.
> 
> Prob BS would be a good hero to boost mmr, would set up ganks etc.


Im around 2k, and I can get solo offlane in about 1/5 games.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I honestly don't think people would give offlane solo in 1.9k. Offlane solo is also pretty hard for a melee range hero.
> 
> Prob BS would be a good hero to boost mmr, would set up ganks etc.


Do you know how undying works? Unless you are against orb walkers (especially drow and huskar), you can stay in the lane with undying almost easier than a bristleback. Time and time again, I can net kills against 2 heros by myself at like lv 3 or 4. If your enemies dont know how undying works, you can even net triple kills against a tri-lane that has a stun.

Agreed that Solo offlane isn't easily granted by random pubbers, but calling solo offlane is only to maximize your potential in experience gain. He still works out OK even if you don't get it. Having a teammate beside you means that you don't get level advantage against anybody, but it might net you a kill at lv2, or a double kill at lv4. Undying is just that strong at lv 4-5 because kills are that much easier to find with him around. With the help of anybody, heros without innate mobility skills simply cannot run away once the tombstone is down. Hell, even if I'm solo offlane against 2 people, got both of them down to half and got killed, the tombstone often finish the double kill for me

(I get solo offlane maybe 30-50% of the time that I ask for it, a lot easier than going for the carry role. Most of the time, someone will pick carry and try to go to your lane even if you called both things before hand)

But his timing window is from level 2 to level 12-ish. If you can't get enough advantage for your team during that period, it will be a very serious challenge for you to stay relevant in the game. In such games, you will ultimately become a walking aura with something like arcane boots, vlads, and crimson guard and not much else. So, it is fairly important to thoroughly understand what he does and act wisely according to situation in order to get those kills before you become irrelevant


----------



## connectwise

That's nice and all but we're still talking about a 2k player. If they do decide to go def tri, or rotate, when the creep wave is past the river it's still pretty easy to get ganked and die early. This is especially the case when you have three reliable stuns. Just saying, solo offlane on undying ain't easy for new players compared to how easy new players on the other team can gank and chain lock.


----------



## Atham

Yeah I know of undying, I like playing him in a lane with veno or other slows, such as an aggro tri lane. Spirit breaker I haven't played yet. Is that like a support roamer or a safelaner or mid or which role. I saw him being played in a position 4 role. I will try him. It is party mmr. I need scooter to dry his ducky so we can play. I will try some pubs with spirit breaker.

BTW, solo offlane in 2k mmr is an option. I like going a roamer support, or any roamer in general that has high mobility.


----------



## HarrisLam

Atham : don't ever ever ever get into a tri-lane situation with undying. He very desperately need those levels for his tomb to be effective. You will see pros playing like that once in a while but I rarely see them win like that anyway.

SB is a pure ganker. I personally suggest going offlane (solo or dual, dont matter) so that you free up one space for the safe lane. Or you hide in forest trying to hunt first blood with your first skill before moving to wherever you please
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That's nice and all but we're still talking about a 2k player. If they do decide to go def tri, or rotate, when the creep wave is past the river it's still pretty easy to get ganked and die early. This is especially the case when you have three reliable stuns. Just saying, solo offlane on undying ain't easy for new players compared to how easy new players on the other team can gank and chain lock.


1900MMR we are talking about here. That's correct.

What is tri lane again?

OK OK, but....who's undying?

Jokes aside, you are correct about tri-lane transitions or roaming supports. It can be a little dangerous if you are in the dark, so I would suggest to ask for help if that happened (although you're guaranteed to receive some trash talk because "oh you called solo and now you can't handle it huh, F you feeder").

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1142528339

The last game I just played as undying (also the very last game that I played). IIRC I was solo offlane against sven and mirana. I lost this game so it's not "an example of me owning", but it definitely shows you how it isn't as hard as you might think. If you have 5-10 miniutes, go watch the first 10-15mins of this game at 2x speed. It's as regular as a game can go

solo off - check
against 2 heros - check
at least 1 has stun - check
occasional gank against me - check

And I still manage to do decent in the game. Undying is exceptionally strong early game, he's like the Benjamin-Button version of spectre if you can believe it.

Atham isn't a new player. He is fairly experienced in my mind. I would trust him learning basic execution of Undying to get 60% winrate more than 1900mmr pubs pulling off good tri-lane or a roam gank

Reason : if a tri-lane is positioned poorly, it is even easier for undying to kill all 3 of them in the tri-lane than to get double kill in a dual lane. The first skill of Undying is AOE-cast, stealing 4 STR of each enemy hero inside the AOE for 40seconds. The more heros you are against, the more heros you can hit with the STR steal, you can be 1000hp hitting for 80 for 20sec at level 2 and your enemies become 300hp creeps.


----------



## connectwise

Wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Atham

I do like undying, but usually I don't get solo. I play him as a support-esque pos 4 role. I will try getting offlane and play some games with scooter today.

For spirit breaker, what do you need to go ganking? Brown boots and an urn?


----------



## mylilpony

spirit breaker is great.

go brown boots into urn or bottle, into treads into blademail (which is core item on him, not MoM). maybe drums if you don't have a drums carrier before blademail, and then you get a bkb and something to help your team like ac or halberd.


----------



## connectwise

Why is mom not but blademail is core on him? I see people like ixmike going mom builds but usually no blade.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I do like undying, but usually I don't get solo. I play him as a support-esque pos 4 role. I will try getting offlane and play some games with scooter today.
> 
> For spirit breaker, what do you need to go ganking? Brown boots and an urn?


Yes. Get tangoes, 2 guanlets of STR and some branches for starting items

- start ganking with charge before lv6 if you see a *golden* chance (e.g. a support with half hp). Make sure your charging route does not cross any visible territory for the enemies. I dont recommend casting from very long range because it gives too much time to react)

- start ganking with ult as soon as you hit lv 6. Items are fairly irrelevant as long as you have enough mana for both charge and ult

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1072446513

This is an OCN stack game (4 or 5 stack) with me as SB and I had zero farm. Absolute zero. You can watch the first 10-15 minutes just for a general feel of the hero. It's amazing how much you can pull off with this hero with pure ganks.

EDIT : I do agree with spam somewhat. I usually go brown boots, urn, finish treads, then sange and drums (whichever first) so that you don't die from tower diving. After that it depends, BKB, SnY, halberd, etc. MoM is good if you are infinitely ahead, but I never felt like I was that much ahead anyway so I just happened to skip it every time I play. Rarely seen blademail on an SB.


----------



## exodus1500

My first few games with SB didnt go so well when I first started playing him. I was a little too CHARGE!!!!!!! happy. lol


----------



## mylilpony

After you charge and ult you just want to tank damage/empower haste if you didn't get kill. If it's a teamfight you don't do much w/ MoM. I forgot to add crimson guard is really good too/probably core with SB.

You can kill a fairly farmed slark and weaver with just a charge ult, and a lot of the popular carries are able to burst you down before they have bkb and a blademail largely stops that. The same way/reason youd get a blademail on BS. They can't outrun the hero, so they have to just fight.

Ive only played him a few times post-buff, but he is pretty viable again. Ixmike always goes MoM SB, especially against heroes that you want to proc the bash on like storm/AM, but outside of specific instances most people at that level seem to advocate crimson or blademail.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> My first few games with SB didnt go so well when I first started playing him. I was a little too CHARGE!!!!!!! happy. lol


The secret to SB is:

1) Don't get baited!

2) Make sure you have back up near the end of your charge.

3) During group fights, charge the least tanky hero or a support, whom is normally at the back of his team mates so you stun all of them as you charge the person at the back of the group. Basically you want to take out someone asap to get a number advantage or eliminate the hero to prevent their CC spells.

4) Good decision making.

5) Hope the enemy team blow all their spells on you and your team mates win the fight

I had a friend that played 2000 hours of DOTA with about 1500 games... and 99% of those hours/games is as SB... and he still makes the same mistakes!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Any further testings on the SF Eul's build?

I definitely wanna try it out when I get to play.

Eul into mek looks strong on that hero.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> After you charge and ult you just want to tank damage/empower haste if you didn't get kill. If it's a teamfight you don't do much w/ MoM. I forgot to add crimson guard is really good too/probably core with SB.
> 
> You can kill a fairly farmed slark and weaver with just a charge ult, and a lot of the popular carries are able to burst you down before they have bkb and a blademail largely stops that. The same way/reason youd get a blademail on BS. They can't outrun the hero, so they have to just fight.
> 
> Ive only played him a few times post-buff, but he is pretty viable again. Ixmike always goes MoM SB, especially against heroes that you want to proc the bash on like storm/AM, but outside of specific instances most people at that level seem to advocate crimson or blademail.


If you say blademail, I get it. You want to sustain the damage for a few seconds without being interrupted, kind of like natures prophet in a sense, but crimson guard.....

It's good on heros that fulfill the tank role of your team. BB, centuar, undying, even tidehunter. But I believe SB's role is a little bit off from that. In my mind, he's supposed to be a come-and-go gank hero. His strengths come from not staying around his team, but rush in all of a sudden for a burst of control (stuns) and damage for just a few seconds. You either make plays in those few seconds or you dont. This heavily contradicts the role of a regular crimson guard carrier.


----------



## Atham

There was a player who used to do the euls mek build. It tanks up SF and makes him more like a ganker and a mid-game carry, but falls of later with this build, I assume.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> If you say blademail, I get it. You want to sustain the damage for a few seconds without being interrupted, kind of like natures prophet in a sense, but crimson guard.....
> 
> It's good on heros that fulfill the tank role of your team. BB, centuar, undying, even tidehunter. But I believe SB's role is a little bit off from that. In my mind, he's supposed to be a come-and-go gank hero. His strengths come from not staying around his team, but rush in all of a sudden for a burst of control (stuns) and damage for just a few seconds. You either make plays in those few seconds or you dont. This heavily contradicts the role of a regular crimson guard carrier.


Charge into teamfight. Pop Crimsonguard! Profit! Early Crimson is almost as good as Guardian Angel.

You want CG for the active, anybody can pop the active. I've done NP Crimson and it isn't bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Any further testings on the SF Eul's build?
> 
> I definitely wanna try it out when I get to play.
> 
> Eul into mek looks strong on that hero.


Desti told me Eul SF was normal in SEA.

I'm old meta in SEA.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> There was a player who used to do the euls mek build. It tanks up SF and makes him more like a ganker and a mid-game carry, but falls of later with this build, I assume.


IMO SF is a mid game carry. His steroid is pretty awful compared to other carries.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Charge into teamfight. Pop Crimsonguard! Profit! Early Crimson is almost as good as Guardian Angel.
> 
> You want CG for the active, anybody can pop the active. I've done NP Crimson and it isn't bad.
> Desti told me Eul SF was normal in SEA.
> 
> I'm old meta in SEA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO SF is a mid game carry. His steroid is pretty awful compared to other carries.


Desti is so new meta... hahaha

I guess this w-e will be SF centric. Need to clean up the dust stacked on my arcana.

Did you get your DAC compendium?

Chest 2 should be coming out soon. Hopefully today, since there's an incoming update that was spotted on reddit yesterday.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Desti is so new meta... hahaha
> 
> I guess this w-e will be SF centric. Need to clean up the dust stacked on my arcana.
> 
> Did you get your DAC compendium?
> 
> Chest 2 should be coming out soon. Hopefully today, since there's an incoming update that was spotted on reddit yesterday.


Didn't buy Dac yet. Life is hard.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Didn't buy Dac yet. Life is hard.


With the gems on the market, i'm pretty sure you can get to level 120+ for around 35 euros.
No need to go further since you'll only get duplicates.

Sidenote:

My dragon age still not arrived yet!
dem it


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> With the gems on the market, i'm pretty sure you can get to level 120+ for around 35 euros.
> No need to go further since you'll only get duplicates.
> 
> Sidenote:
> 
> My dragon age still not arrived yet!
> dem it


Don't let DAI eat your soul!









I think the immortals going to be cheap (TI3 immortal cheap) in a few months. I might just wait it out until you can buy them off marketplace.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Nice little update today.

Unranked AP = Ranked AP for a week. (I mean the turn by turn pick phase).

Less ****ty drafts I guess.


----------



## connectwise

Less insta randoms from our stacks with the change I bet.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Nice little update today.
> 
> Unranked AP = Ranked AP for a week. (I mean the turn by turn pick phase).
> 
> Less ****ty drafts I guess.


Disagree.

the ranked style AP basically force counter-picking in your face, and if your teammates don't give an F, they really wouldnt give an F. I've seen players 5th pick a hero like riki when team has 0 stuns and/or supports.

Personally, I also face the problem of "want to carry, dont want to pick first due to counter-picking, but no one likes to support so people will pick their carry / mid hero of choice before you". I end up fighting just for ganking / solo-offlane role every game instead because its more easily granted by your team, if I don't even get those, I go support.

The only carries that don't fear counter-picking are probably PA, viper, jugg, etc. Even an anti-mage first/second pick could easily be countered by a decent skyrath, chaos knight wouldn't like to go against an AOE heavy line-up, etc.

I feel like the ranked AP style is pretty much a captain's-mode-wannabe, but lack the players that are willing to fulfill roles other than mid / carry in the team.


----------



## WALSRU

BAT nerf killed MoM builds on SB in my opinion. Blademail and Armlet rushes ftw. This hero is so dang tanky just with a PMS.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> the ranked style AP basically force counter-picking in your face, and if your teammates don't give an F, they really wouldnt give an F. I've seen players 5th pick a hero like riki when team has 0 stuns and/or supports.
> 
> Personally, I also face the problem of "want to carry, dont want to pick first due to counter-picking, but no one likes to support so people will pick their carry / mid hero of choice before you". I end up fighting just for ganking / solo-offlane role every game instead because its more easily granted by your team, if I don't even get those, I go support.
> 
> The only carries that don't fear counter-picking are probably PA, viper, jugg, etc. Even an anti-mage first/second pick could easily be countered by a decent skyrath, chaos knight wouldn't like to go against an AOE heavy line-up, etc.
> 
> I feel like the ranked AP style is pretty much a captain's-mode-wannabe, but lack the players that are willing to fulfill roles other than mid / carry in the team.


I understand your point, but with the older AP style, those people would still have picked their carry/midd nonetheless (insta pick, 5 carries team so stronk...).

Also, if you stack with people with defined roles, it's kinda better to adapt your draft even with a few randoms (I recon that solo queue AP can still be horribad).
Indeed, it gives you some kind of line to follow wich might help coordinating picks.

For example, with older system, an OCN stack could still get a bad draft for a few reasons:

- Randoms doing random things
- Miscommunication during pick phase (people not paying attention, speaking etc.)
- Ennemy team not picking until last second
- Counter pick pause

I feel the new system offers more pros than cons but I guess we'll see by the end of this testing week. lol

First team picking getting countered hard is kind of a bummer though, but I can live with that.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Don't let DAI eat your soul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the immortals going to be cheap (TI3 immortal cheap) in a few months. I might just wait it out until you can buy them off marketplace.


Who want's "ballin'" new items in 3 months!?!?!?

You should be able to find the chests on the market now, btw. Chests are only 1 week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> BAT nerf killed MoM builds on SB in my opinion. Blademail and Armlet rushes ftw. This hero is so dang tanky just with a PMS.


Max IAS in 6.83 I believe is 600.

Jug has the best B.A.T. @ 1.4 while Spirit Breaker has 1.9. This makes MoM better on Spirit Breaker. It's very difficult to max out IAS without abilities like troll, or WR focus fire.

(Lower BAT = better)

For more info and mathz see here http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Attack_speed


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Who want's "ballin'" new items in 3 months!?!?!?
> 
> You should be able to find the chests on the market now, btw. Chests are only 1 week.
> Max IAS in 6.83 I believe is 600.
> 
> Jug has the best B.A.T. @ 1.4 while Spirit Breaker has 1.9. This makes MoM better on Spirit Breaker. It's very difficult to max out IAS without abilities like troll, or WR focus fire.
> 
> (Lower BAT = better)
> 
> For more info and mathz see here http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Attack_speed


No profit to be made.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Desti is so new meta... hahaha
> 
> I guess this w-e will be SF centric. Need to clean up the dust stacked on my arcana.
> 
> Did you get your DAC compendium?
> 
> Chest 2 should be coming out soon. Hopefully today, since there's an incoming update that was spotted on reddit yesterday.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMH2SSEbNnw#t=1080

KOTLguy knows whats up.







WHAT ABOUT THE EULS BUILD?

I didn't know Arteezy was experimenting with it.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> No profit to be made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMH2SSEbNnw#t=1080
> 
> KOTLguy knows whats up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT ABOUT THE EULS BUILD?
> 
> I didn't know Arteezy was experimenting with it.


Play wiff tonight!

Plz no random... hahaha


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Who want's "ballin'" new items in 3 months!?!?!?
> 
> #kappa


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Play wiff tonight!
> 
> Plz no random... hahaha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> No profit to be made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMH2SSEbNnw#t=1080
> 
> KOTLguy knows whats up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT ABOUT THE EULS BUILD?
> 
> I didn't know Arteezy was experimenting with it.


I need info on tier 2 chest!!!!!! I check beta and everywhere.. If it has a dupe of burning fiend and heavy wingblade I must sell mine now! Anyone that provides this information can have free items!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Play wiff tonight!
> 
> Plz no random... hahaha


Why you take my fun away?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> I need info on tier 2 chest!!!!!! I check beta and everywhere.. If it has a dupe of burning fiend and heavy wingblade I must sell mine now! Anyone that provides this information can have free items!


GL. Unless you know somebody, we won't know anything until things are added to the client. Last update was yesterday and only had non hat stuff.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> I need info on tier 2 chest!!!!!! I check beta and everywhere.. If it has a dupe of burning fiend and heavy wingblade I must sell mine now! Anyone that provides this information can have free items!


It's all speculation but I think that we might see all the items that were included in the leaked emerald dragon chest.

Can't wait for dem new hats!


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> It's all speculation but I think that we might see all the items that were included in the leaked emerald dragon chest.
> 
> Can't wait for dem new hats!


I can sell you them... 85$ for Burning Fiend and 40$ for DK


----------



## connectwise

How do you last hit treb's under t2 and t3 towers?


----------



## connectwise

Xiao8, rotk, bgod, lanm, playing in dac qualifiers?

WHAT YEAR IS IT?

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk

and iceiceice as standin 5th lol


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Xiao8, rotk, bgod, lanm, playing in dac qualifiers?
> 
> WHAT YEAR IS IT?
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk
> 
> and iceiceice as standin 5th lol


and they're playing terrible, losing to DK pshhhhhhhhhh

EHOME gonna take this, I feel

Though I did lose 8 stashe yesterday, RIP


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Xiao8, rotk, bgod, lanm, playing in dac qualifiers?
> 
> WHAT YEAR IS IT?
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk
> 
> and iceiceice as standin 5th lol


its iceice not iceiceice


----------



## connectwise

Yes.

"Previous" SF meta of blink are being destroyed in DAC. Even from yesterday to today, people like Air, Mushi have changed to mek manta then other defensive items instead as blink SF are just being destroyed in these pro games.


----------



## cherrygod

Hey OCN'ers, i've been following this thread for a awhile now and have been wondering if the new immortals are going to be worth something in a bout a couple of months. Further, does somebody maybe have a Golden barb to trade with me







I have the other immortals , but want the Golden for my slark :3


----------



## redalert

The immortals from the DAC compendium wont be worth much of anything since the market will be flooded like the TI4 immortals. Price will start out high once they become marketable/tradable in a couple months then the price drop to almost nothing.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah the market atm really stick. I think it's partly due to the no trade for three months, then you'd see a huge drop in price due to the flood of items. Only reason why I went DAC was to see if I could trade for a SF arcana. I doubt that will ever happen.

ATM the SF meta is disgustingly weak. Either you do well and wreck, or get stomped by any mid ganking rotations. It really sucks for me as I'm still around early 3k, and sometimes you get teammates that know mid sf don't gank and need TP protection and counter gank when getting ganked, or the other team knows to roam support and gank mid constantly. I'm seeing players like Xiao8, dreamyU and Air just constantly getting destroyed mid in DAC quals last two days. The only solace is when their team plays great and they get to come back with team lockdowns and fights during mid game. Mushi on SF did very well last two games though.

But man, every SF except dreamyU in stomps (with MOM) has gone mek first item then bkb.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ATM the SF meta is disgustingly weak. Either you do well and wreck, or get stomped by any mid ganking rotations. It really sucks for me as I'm still around early 3k, and sometimes you get teammates that know mid sf don't gank and need TP protection and counter gank when getting ganked, or the other team knows to roam support and gank mid constantly. I'm seeing players like Xiao8, dreamyU and Air just constantly getting destroyed mid in DAC quals last two days. The only solace is when their team plays great and they get to come back with team lockdowns and fights during mid game. Mushi on SF did very well last two games though.
> 
> But man, every SF except dreamyU in stomps (with MOM) has gone mek first item then bkb.


it's only natural for SF to either own or feed due to how his soul collection works. If he gets his souls easy enough and don't lose it very often, he will only snowball like crazy because he has in average 60 more damage than anyone else at lv 8. This number only becomes less significant when mid-late game approaches. On the other hand, if he dies once every 5 minutes, he becomes very inefficient as he constantly works(very slowly) to get the souls back, and will potentially get a lot less kills because he might not be at max souls when the next fight breaks out which is a vicious cycle

Think HR got a game yesterday (or earlier today for you westerners) with SF in his more usual builds and did pretty well with it, provided the fact that their line-up is very humble with SF being the primary physical damager (carry was Axe IIRC). I would assume Mek SF works great in a line-up where he tries to fill the "viper-role" in the game.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it's only natural for SF to either own or feed due to how his soul collection works. If he gets his souls easy enough and don't lose it very often, he will only snowball like crazy because he has in average 60 more damage than anyone else at lv 8. This number only becomes less significant when mid-late game approaches. On the other hand, if he dies once every 5 minutes, he becomes very inefficient as he constantly works(very slowly) to get the souls back, and will potentially get a lot less kills because he might not be at max souls when the next fight breaks out which is a vicious cycle
> 
> Think HR got a game yesterday (or earlier today for you westerners) with SF in his more usual builds and did pretty well with it, provided the fact that their line-up is very humble with SF being the primary physical damager (carry was Axe IIRC). I would assume Mek SF works great in a line-up where he tries to fill the "viper-role" in the game.


not only the souls, but the razes too.. + they have been buffed.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> not only the souls, but the razes too.. + they have been buffed.


I know, but the razes give constant value of damage while available souls are entirely death-based. Therefore, death provides an anti-snowball effect for SF more so than other heros, if you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cherrygod*
> 
> Hey OCN'ers, i've been following this thread for a awhile now and have been wondering if the new immortals are going to be worth something in a bout a couple of months. Further, does somebody maybe have a Golden barb to trade with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the other immortals , but want the Golden for my slark :3


No matter what anyone tells you, they don't have a crystal ball and if If they did I would have one, too!!!!!!!

Also, a few things about these immortals.

1) Require much more money invested into comp level to get treasures. 1 Free when you buy, next is at 34 or 50, then every 20 levels after.

Soooooooo, the crazy people with high comps that have all the treasures.. there is a good chance they will just control the price. Buy up every immortal listed cheap with bots and keep prices high.

edit:

Now that gift wrap feature is gone you cannot do the work around for trading untradeable items. Earliest you'll see tradeable is Feb. 28th


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> No matter what anyone tells you, they don't have a crystal ball and if If they did I would have one, too!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, a few things about these immortals.
> 
> 1) Require much more money invested into comp level to get treasures. 1 Free when you buy, next is at 34 or 50, then every 20 levels after.
> 
> Soooooooo, the crazy people with high comps that have all the treasures.. there is a good chance they will just control the price. Buy up every immortal listed cheap with bots and keep prices high.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Now that gift wrap feature is gone you cannot do the work around for trading untradeable items. Earliest you'll see tradeable is Feb. 28th


Unless they remove the Compendium from market there will always be a price cap.

I'm with Red. Prices on all the items except the Golden will probably drop. Be a bit more expensive than TI4 due to cost per chest.

Hey my Crystal Ball works most of the time!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Well me and Sol got our PW accounts working. DAC tickets haven't been released on PW servers yet. I still think it'll be a global release.


----------



## connectwise

A lot of great content lately:












and last hitting under t1




And now in DAC


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ehome is coming back from rax down against BG burning's morphling with bloodcyka. I don't know who yang is, whether its mushi zyf or ohiyo, but he's just wrecking face with ember after several high ground t3 defenses.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Unless they remove the Compendium from market there will always be a price cap.
> 
> I'm with Red. Prices on all the items except the Golden will probably drop. Be a bit more expensive than TI4 due to cost per chest.
> 
> Hey my Crystal Ball works most of the time!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> A lot of great content lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last hitting under t1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now in DAC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ehome is coming back from rax down against BG burning's morphling with bloodcyka. I don't know who yang is, whether its mushi zyf or ohiyo, but he's just wrecking face with ember after several high ground t3 defenses.


Yang = Zyf


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Unless they remove the Compendium from market there will always be a price cap.
> 
> I'm with Red. Prices on all the items except the Golden will probably drop. Be a bit more expensive than TI4 due to cost per chest.
> 
> Hey my Crystal Ball works most of the time!


Ef is too busy collecting hats on PW servers than play with us mere mortals....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Ef is too busy collecting hats on PW servers than play with us mere mortals....


I wish!

Been busy with family. About to become an uncle.

https://twitter.com/Aui_2000/status/554930990766776320

Aui and PLD kicked from C9.









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1159942114

Support Morph played at DAC.


----------



## connectwise

Support morph wasn't the reason why they won though. Other support would offer much more impact imo. I've played with morphling support on my team but it feels so low impact.

I would really like to know how that decision was made, was it the team that kicked them, or was it the manager, or the company itself? It seems PLD could've been a group decision because EE said that they disliked his attitude previously. But Aui... damn...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Support morph wasn't the reason why they won though. Other support would offer much more impact imo. I've played with morphling support on my team but it feels so low impact.
> 
> I would really like to know how that decision was made, was it the team that kicked them, or was it the manager, or the company itself? It seems PLD could've been a group decision because EE said that they disliked his attitude previously. But Aui... damn...


Everybody experimenting with CSW.









Probably could have picked any other 4 position hero and won but I think it shows the possibilities for support Morph.

Man, I've played with so many low impact CM/Venge/Ogre/Jak (insert any decent support). Those heroes feel so low impact!









I could say more about low impact carries.









Who knows. Maybe EE going on a power trip and going all loda.

I'll just wait till an official announcement. Too much drama.


----------



## connectwise

Other than a single TP cancel, early game survivablity under chrono, and dual lane ganking/support presence with replicate, I don't see how morph support would do anything. In late game you can replicate the most farmed carry in the game every min, but that's about it. Even CM/Venge/Ogre/Jak in late game does more than that.

What's CSW?


----------



## mylilpony

people pick beastmaster for his stun and ability to clear waves, and morph has a 4 second stun with a significantly shorter cooldown, so i can see the appeal. i'd rather see a support morphling than a support mirana that's for sure, but they are pretty low on my list of heroes id like on my team


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Other than a single TP cancel, early game survivablity under chrono, and dual lane ganking/support presence with replicate, I don't see how morph support would do anything. In late game you can replicate the most farmed carry in the game every min, but that's about it. Even CM/Venge/Ogre/Jak in late game does more than that.
> 
> What's CSW?


Can't say Wips.

Void was on Morph's team.

Tongfu had strong teamfight with Chrono/Skywrath/Invoker/Troll. No single target CC which is why I think Morph was picked.

I still think Morph's stun is stronger than any of the traditional supports. 4.25 seconds on a 10 sec CD. Can wave in, Adaptive strike and replicate out for initiation.

??? Traditional supports fall off late game. Morph can transition into a carry. Without transitioning, support Morph is tankier than traditional supports with an escape (2 if you count Replicate).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> people pick beastmaster for his stun and ability to clear waves, and morph has a 4 second stun with a significantly shorter cooldown, so i can see the appeal. i'd rather see a support morphling than a support mirana that's for sure, but they are pretty low on my list of heroes id like on my team


Whaaaaaaaaa? We're not going to try?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can't say Wips.
> 
> Void was on Morph's team.
> 
> Tongfu had strong teamfight with Chrono/Skywrath/Invoker/Troll. No single target CC which is why I think Morph was picked.
> 
> I still think Morph's stun is stronger than any of the traditional supports. 4.25 seconds on a 10 sec CD. Can wave in, Adaptive strike and replicate out for initiation.
> 
> ??? Traditional supports fall off late game. Morph can transition into a carry. Without transitioning, support Morph is tankier than traditional supports with an escape (2 if you count Replicate).
> Whaaaaaaaaa? We're not going to try?


Did you play with Onion's support morph yet? hahaha

He's all over chinese meta.

Also:

http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=373874335

SLTV S12 chest is quite cool.

Will buy.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Did you play with Onion's support morph yet? hahaha
> 
> He's all over chinese meta.


Does he go Armlet?

Tell him to teach me!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Does he go Armlet?
> 
> Tell him to teach me!


I sense mucho rage incoming. hahahah


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can't say Wips.
> 
> Void was on Morph's team.
> 
> Tongfu had strong teamfight with Chrono/Skywrath/Invoker/Troll. No single target CC which is why I think Morph was picked.
> 
> I still think Morph's stun is stronger than any of the traditional supports. 4.25 seconds on a 10 sec CD. Can wave in, Adaptive strike and replicate out for initiation.
> 
> ??? Traditional supports fall off late game. Morph can transition into a carry. Without transitioning, support Morph is tankier than traditional supports with an escape (2 if you count Replicate).
> Whaaaaaaaaa? We're not going to try?


I wasn't talking about that game, I was talking about morph support in general. A stun on 10 sec CD means nothing outside of lanening stages where a team fight can be decided within five seconds. Even in lanening, imagine how lion, CM, lich, lesh could do better and set up easy first blood vs solo offlaner compared to morph single stun. But as you can imagine, other than a stun, survivablity early game, and a replicate, he offers no team utility or damage. Just think what a support zeus with a natural force staff can do in terms of deward all game long, or aghs or none aghs disruptor ulti, even doom, all more useful than morph as position 4 support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> people pick beastmaster for his stun and ability to clear waves, and morph has a 4 second stun with a significantly shorter cooldown, so i can see the appeal. i'd rather see a support morphling than a support mirana that's for sure, but they are pretty low on my list of heroes id like on my team


I'd rather see mirana support than morph support, how could you beat teamwide engage or disengage from shadow.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Dota 2 Canada Cup Season 4 announced:

http://www.dota2.ca/dota-2-canada-cup-season-4-announcement/

The ticket seems to be coming with the "Godzilla" Tidehunter set I saw a while back in the steam workshop.


----------



## Toxsick

EHOME vs GB was epic.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I wasn't talking about that game, I was talking about morph support in general. A stun on 10 sec CD means nothing outside of lanening stages where a team fight can be decided within five seconds. Even in lanening, imagine how lion, CM, lich, lesh could do better and set up easy first blood vs solo offlaner compared to morph single stun. But as you can imagine, other than a stun, survivablity early game, and a replicate, he offers no team utility or damage. Just think what a support zeus with a natural force staff can do in terms of deward all game long, or aghs or none aghs disruptor ulti, even doom, all more useful than morph as position 4 support.
> I'd rather see mirana support than morph support, how could you beat teamwide engage or disengage from shadow.


It's not just a stun it's a 4.25 sec stun that also pushes 100-300 units.

How do you rate lasso?

CM doesn't offer much aside a root and if lucky some DPS, her main thing is the mana regen which you can play some strats around. Lesh isn't a guaranteed stun and only 2 seconds. Lich is about XP deny and nuke damage and I think he's an awful position 5. Most people seem play a 3-4 Zeus and call it support, as a true 5 you won't have the items/lvls to deward consistently until later in the game.

I'm talking about a position 5 Morph. Support Doom sucks. I've tried.

Position 3-4 Mirana is great. Position 5 Mirana is awful. I feel like you're grouping position 3-5 all into the support category.


----------



## connectwise

But that doesn't mean anything, a stun that pushes units back. It offers nothing better compared to other supports.

CM has room, mana regen, not to mention ulti = better than morph
Disruptor more utility and group fights better than morph
Lion more disable, suck mana, burst, better than morph
sky more range, utility and hard counters other heroes, better than morph
lesh has tower push, depush slow, stun, better than morph
Doom has initiation and one of the best ulti in the game, has free farm/level from divour, better than morph

List goes on.


----------



## HarrisLam

EF : what's wrong with 5th mirana? if the 4th position is a stun (e.g. Ogre, bane), you can net so many kills with smoke roam alone. All you need is arrow and leap, dont even need the star nuke thingy.

I really want to try supporting with her now that I have received some cosmetics of her from bets and stuff, but it's not easy in random pubs to find another support that happen to pick a stun and is also willing to run around with you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> But that doesn't mean anything, a stun that pushes units back. It offers nothing better compared to other supports.
> 
> CM has room, mana regen, not to mention ulti = better than morph
> Disruptor more utility and group fights better than morph
> Lion more disable, suck mana, burst, better than morph
> sky more range, utility and hard counters other heroes, better than morph
> lesh has tower push, depush slow, stun, better than morph
> Doom has initiation and one of the best ulti in the game, has free farm/level from divour, better than morph
> 
> List goes on.


all heros you mentioned (except doom, who also fails as a support) are 10x easier to kill than morph. support morph can't deal auto-damage if you want the long stun but he also can't be killed with like 800-1000 hp very early. It matters less for morph because his range is so short as a support anyway

A stun that pushes units back can be bad if you are in line with your team, but what if you wave form to the front of your enemy so that your target becomes sandwiched by you and your team at the back? All I'm saying, the push-back ability can be used to your advantage (although it could be a bit hard to maneuver early)

I suppose he is like the alchemist kind of support. Can transition into semi-carry late game. But I like alchemist as a support a lot more due to skill set.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> A lot of great content lately:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last hitting under t1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now in DAC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ehome is coming back from rax down against BG burning's morphling with bloodcyka. I don't know who yang is, whether its mushi zyf or ohiyo, but he's just wrecking face with ember after several high ground t3 defenses.


These two clips are very good! Last hitting under T1 just became ez.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> These two clips are very good! Last hitting under T1 just became ez.


I give up.. I gave all this info, plus more. QQ


----------



## Bastard Wolf

The last hitting video does not show the support randomly hitting creeps for the tower to CS! hahahah


----------



## mylilpony

like i said before, both are low on list of supports i want to see. a mirana is useless for a large part of the game. sitting mid and hoping to hit arrows or hoping to hit offlane leaves too much to chance. and mirana is one of my mostplayed, and i have a pretty high winrate on her with above a 3kda, mostly played as a support, and long before it was a regular thing in pubs. i can see the case for it offlane, where at least you can get some farm early and contest runes.


----------



## connectwise

There are so much content recently. Blitz did a storm spirit video that was very good, and RTZ on stream's talking about all the drama regarding player movements. Pretty interesting times in dota esports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> EF : what's wrong with 5th mirana? if the 4th position is a stun (e.g. Ogre, bane), you can net so many kills with smoke roam alone. All you need is arrow and leap, dont even need the star nuke thingy.
> 
> I really want to try supporting with her now that I have received some cosmetics of her from bets and stuff, but it's not easy in random pubs to find another support that happen to pick a stun and is also willing to run around with you
> all heros you mentioned (except doom, who also fails as a support) are 10x easier to kill than morph. support morph can't deal auto-damage if you want the long stun but he also can't be killed with like 800-1000 hp very early. It matters less for morph because his range is so short as a support anyway
> 
> A stun that pushes units back can be bad if you are in line with your team, but what if you wave form to the front of your enemy so that your target becomes sandwiched by you and your team at the back? All I'm saying, the push-back ability can be used to your advantage (although it could be a bit hard to maneuver early)
> 
> I suppose he is like the alchemist kind of support. Can transition into semi-carry late game. But I like alchemist as a support a lot more due to skill set.


I've already acknowledge regarding lanening phase survivability. I was talking about mid to late game. By that time supports either have force staff, euls, or ghost sceptre, or shadow amulet. Besides that, in group fights, survivablity is determined by the lock downs and bursts. And in those engagements, all other supports win out or are on equal footing in terms of survivability, but greatly wins out in terms of team utility or damage.

We all know there are no bad heroes in this game. But there are just better ones than morph support. And I prefer doom support much more than morph support.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I've already acknowledge regarding lanening phase survivability. I was talking about mid to late game. By that time supports either have force staff, euls, or ghost sceptre, or shadow amulet. Besides that, in group fights, survivablity is determined by the lock downs and bursts. And in those engagements, all other supports win out or are on equal footing in terms of survivability, but greatly wins out in terms of team utility or damage.
> 
> We all know there are no bad heroes in this game. But there are just better ones than morph support. And I prefer doom support much more than morph support.


I don't understand. Even in late game, how do "other supports win out or are on equal footing" with morph in terms of survivability? Other supports have force staff, euls and / or ghost scepter. Why can't morph have these items? He has 1 standard nuke, has a 2-4 sec stun (lets just say it doesn't deal damage) and is in general pretty hard to kill. He also farms slightly faster than most supports when left alone.

Morph's ultimate is about self-survivability and not about damage or teamfights (could be used as a damage source but rarely effective), I will give you that one. As I've said before, I agreed he is not a good support for various reasons (no teamfight ult being one of them), but definitely not as bad as you make it out to be. In another words, I generally wouldn't prefer to have a morphling as support, but I can see how he can work out in theory, and definitely works 3 times better than a doom.

What does doom have to offer in terms of support? Real supports are here to put wards, harass and possibility lay down disables to set up kills for the team. You must leave devour at lv 1, scourage earth at lv 1 or at most 2, and max level death because that's the only possible build to do anything for the team early. Even then, all you can do is net at lv1 (if lucky), and at lv 4, net + level death (lv 2, multiplier = 5) when your target is lv5. You can do a bit more after lv6 with doom and a better level death multiplier, but lv6 without any contribution is a lot to ask for as a support.

You aren't here to eat creeps for money, you are here to eat creeps so that you can cast net and then level death on enemies which takes away 75% of your mana. *Every spell of this hero is so selfish* that he is almost the opposite definition of support, and the mana pool size only emphasizes this point.

In all honesty, I think position 3 is about as low as he can go. Nothing personal here, but if you have any games where you play doom as support and were successful in contributing to the team (provided your team isn't owning like 12-2), please at least describe how you pull that off. I genuinely don't believe that it is possible on a regular basis.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah, that's the whole point, they will have the same items, and mid/late game fights only last few seconds. Hence survivability is the same. Other supports win out on the ability to disable, to initiate, group utility, or plain burst damage.

I never said it was bad, I just others were better. I can't see how a support doom would lose out to a support morphling. You don't have to skill the things you said. W/e the case is, compared a morphling with just a stun, wave nuke and escape mecahnism, it's definitely more useful. Late game alpha wolf aura alone would boost it above morph support utility. You don't have to lvl up lvl dead at all until lvl 5, then at lvl 6 that's already a kill with net, doom + lvl death. If it's a ganking initiator, usually it's a soul ring, but if it's farm late game oriented, a bottle would give it enough mana. That with arcane boots and mek, it's insanely good support compared to morph. Nothing beats doom, unless it's necrophoes scythe or aghs disruptor.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah, that's the whole point, they will have the same items, and *mid/late game fights only last few seconds. Hence survivability is the same.* Other supports win out on the ability to disable, to initiate, group utility, or plain burst damage.
> 
> I never said it was bad, I just others were better. I can't see how a support doom would lose out to a support morphling. You don't have to skill the things you said. W/e the case is, compared a morphling with just a stun, wave nuke and escape mecahnism, it's definitely more useful. Late game alpha wolf aura alone would boost it above morph support utility. *You don't have to lvl up lvl dead at all until lvl 5, then at lvl 6 that's already a kill with net, doom + lvl death.* If it's a ganking initiator, usually it's a soul ring, but if it's farm late game oriented, a bottle would give it enough mana. That with arcane boots and mek, it's insanely good support compared to morph. Nothing beats doom, unless it's necrophoes scythe or aghs disruptor.


Bold 1 : No. How long a fight last has very little to do with survivability as a support. In fact, due to how much burst damage teams can dish out in late game, it could have been the very reason why morph survives better than those supports in the first place, because besides the usual force staff / cyclone, you can waveform (invulnerable) and / or jump to image, not to mention morph's potentially huge HP pool (if you want the stun, you would naturally keep your STR count high). Where most supports die in 2 seconds, morph can last 4 seconds and could have bounced away

Bold 2 : You are support doom, when you are lv6, most other heros won't be lv6 (definitely not their mid and carries). If your team is playing good, wait around for 1-2 minutes and you might catch their support with your lv 1 lvl death with multi-6. But if your team is playing bad.......I highly doubt you can reach lv 5 before the important heros on the other side reach lv7. Even if you do, you better start ganking at lv5 because you dont have much of a choice before you miss your multiplier timing. The safest build is to at least have multiplier=5 at lv 3

And that is only talking about what you can do at lv6, with all 3 of net, doom and lvl death in your arsenal. What exactly do you plan to do before lv 6? Supports don't get much farm and are naturally at a lower level because they want the carry to get the most out of the lanes, but be harassing enemies out of the lane also for the carry's best interest. Doom can't do that....he also has no nuke and no stun....Doom can't do anything support-related before lv 5....

Did you say doom with bottle + arcane boots + mek on doom is better than morph support? That's the problem though...morph does not need that much mana help from items....Doom's mana pool is just awful. You cannot burst all your spells(devour spell included) even once with the natural mana pool, probably even worse if you had been casting devour. That's just bad.


----------



## ku4eto

Guys , pls stop with the textwalls -_-

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1163262483

Doing hardlane vs Troll and Treant , this game was easy as f....


----------



## Bastard Wolf

In regards to support Morphling:

I think most people underestimate his stun on a 10 sec cooldown, 4.25 friggin' seconds is huge.

Sure morph has less teamfight utilities compared to other popular supports but he can disable someone for 4.25 second at the start of a teamfight and along with his survivability, you can expect to land another one 10 sec later.

Also he transitions quite well into lategame, has a waveclear with great escape Tools.
Not too shabby of a hero kit I would say.

He's seeing a lot of love in the chinese meta and seeing how cutthroat they are, I doubt they would pick him if he was as weak as people make it out to be.
(Not implying to blindly follow any meta.)

Compared to another popular support, Vengeful spirit, you can not shoehorn him in any line up and call it a day, but he's definitely strong when drafted correctly.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

So I have been testing Windranger after seeing a fellow OCN member team mate always picking her in our pub games.... since her buff she is the new pub stomp hero and MMR spammer. She can deal massive hero and tower damage...

1) Get a quick blink dagger for surprises and positioning her shackle = easy single hero gank kill

2) Get a quick maelstrom then use her ultimate during team fights = Massive Damage to everyone in the AOE

We got rekted by someone doing the same thing to us when they picked Windranger


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> So I have been testing Windranger after seeing a fellow OCN member team mate always picking her in our pub games.... since her buff she is the new pub stomp hero and MMR spammer. She can deal massive hero and tower damage...
> 
> 1) Get a quick blink dagger for surprises and positioning her shackle = easy single hero gank kill
> 
> 2) Get a maelstrom then use her ultimate during team fights = Massive Damage to everyone in the AOE
> 
> We got rekted by someone doing the same thing to us when they picked Windranger


I still prefer Slark and Juggernaut for pubstomping to be honest but she's indeed quite good in pubs since 6.83.

Steph so stronk. hahahaha


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I still prefer Slark and Juggernaut for pubstomping to be honest but she's indeed quite good in pubs since 6.83.
> 
> Steph so stronk. hahahaha


Yep... Steph went from pubstomping with Sniper to pubstomping with Windranger...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> So I have been testing Windranger after seeing a fellow OCN member team mate always picking her in our pub games.... since her buff she is the new pub stomp hero and MMR spammer. She can deal massive hero and tower damage...
> 
> 1) Get a quick blink dagger for surprises and positioning her shackle = easy single hero gank kill
> 
> 2) Get a quick maelstrom then use her ultimate during team fights = Massive Damage to everyone in the AOE
> 
> We got rekted by someone doing the same thing to us when they picked Windranger


sometimes I feel like she is like puck. People would get blink and forcestaff on her. While these items deal no damage, she can still wreck face as long as you know how to stack your skill queues and timing. It's quite amazing


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep... Steph went from pubstomping with Sniper to pubstomping with Windranger...


Steph loves going pew pew pew.

I still think WR is garbage. People just underestimating her burst damage right now.

She's not auto win or her win rate would reflect (only 46% WR this month). She needs to snowball or she doesn't offer much.

Could just be Steph owning.









Just go Riki off mang!

Sol, why people so against our Asian metas?









connectwise, you don't just randomly pick support Morph. You pick him when he could be useful. Usually when your team has a lot of teamfight but lacking single CC or need a tank/initiator.

I main support and I feel like you're ignoring all the weaknesses of the traditional supports.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Yo!

New update:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2sjt48/dota_2_update_main_client_january_15_2015/

Some tickets and a few new hats.

MLG bundle is quite nice.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1165438699

Do not feed the WR - doing "hardlane" vs juggernaut , proved to be really hardlane , even if he was most of the time solo. I am supposed to be WINDRUNNER , yet i he is faster even without boots -_-


----------



## Atham

I have been off from dota for a while. What are the new pub stomping heroes? I might try some when I am ill no more.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I have been off from dota for a while. What are the new pub stomping heroes? I might try some when I am ill no more.


Still quite the same:

Slark / Juggernaut / Void ...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Still quite the same:
> 
> Slark / Juggernaut / Void ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHjnBPnD3EU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AUbQD1gRP0&feature=youtu.be

If you Brew, I'll Wisp.

I need to test this with X marks.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I have been off from dota for a while. What are the new pub stomping heroes? I might try some when I am ill no more.
> 
> 
> 
> Still quite the same:
> 
> Slark / Juggernaut / Void ...
Click to expand...

I guess I should start getting better at those heroes. I cannot seem to be able to play Slark well. I don't feel like such a threat to the enemy. I play him mid though, and I didn't play that many games with him. How do you play him that makes him such a pub-stomper?

EDIT: I do need to play some more games with EF. But I guess the timezones and such might come into conflict.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Bold 1 : No. How long a fight last has very little to do with survivability as a support. In fact, due to how much burst damage teams can dish out in late game, it could have been the very reason why morph survives better than those supports in the first place, because besides the usual force staff / cyclone, you can waveform (invulnerable) and / or jump to image, not to mention morph's potentially huge HP pool (if you want the stun, you would naturally keep your STR count high). Where most supports die in 2 seconds, morph can last 4 seconds and could have bounced away
> 
> Bold 2 : You are support doom, when you are lv6, most other heros won't be lv6 (definitely not their mid and carries). If your team is playing good, wait around for 1-2 minutes and you might catch their support with your lv 1 lvl death with multi-6. But if your team is playing bad.......I highly doubt you can reach lv 5 before the important heros on the other side reach lv7. Even if you do, you better start ganking at lv5 because you dont have much of a choice before you miss your multiplier timing. The safest build is to at least have multiplier=5 at lv 3
> 
> And that is only talking about what you can do at lv6, with all 3 of net, doom and lvl death in your arsenal. What exactly do you plan to do before lv 6? Supports don't get much farm and are naturally at a lower level because they want the carry to get the most out of the lanes, but be harassing enemies out of the lane also for the carry's best interest. Doom can't do that....he also has no nuke and no stun....Doom can't do anything support-related before lv 5....
> 
> Did you say doom with bottle + arcane boots + mek on doom is better than morph support? That's the problem though...morph does not need that much mana help from items....Doom's mana pool is just awful. You cannot burst all your spells(devour spell included) even once with the natural mana pool, probably even worse if you had been casting devour. That's just bad.


Regarding survivability: That's what I originally said, lockdowns and damage, all of which other supports win out. Outside of lanening phase, other supports have the same or better surviability. It's not like in a group fight his putting his illusions all across the map just to escape death.

How you build doom is your business. From experience I disagree with yours and I always go ganking at lvl6 and always when doom's up.

Whether he can support pre lvl 6 is irrelavent comparing to morph.

Mana management is just part of playing each hero. Of course if you doom net lvl death you won't have enough for devour. I already established it from before, if you go ganking you go soul ring. If you farm you go bottle.

All in all, still better than morph.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Regarding survivability: That's what I originally said, lockdowns and damage, all of which other supports win out. Outside of lanening phase, other supports have the same or better surviability. It's not like in a group fight his putting his illusions all across the map just to escape death.
> 
> How you build doom is your business. From experience I disagree with yours and I always go ganking at lvl6 and always when doom's up.
> 
> Whether he can support pre lvl 6 is irrelavent comparing to morph.
> 
> Mana management is just part of playing each hero. Of course if you doom net lvl death you won't have enough for devour. I already established it from before, if you go ganking you go soul ring. If you farm you go bottle.
> 
> All in all, still better than morph.


Can you link some of your support Doom games?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I guess I should start getting better at those heroes. I cannot seem to be able to play Slark well. I don't feel like such a threat to the enemy. I play him mid though, and I didn't play that many games with him. How do you play him that makes him such a pub-stomper?
> 
> EDIT: I do need to play some more games with EF. But I guess the timezones and such might come into conflict.


For Slark, I play him mainly as position 1.

Item build is not fancy at all:

PT: Mandatory lol
PMS: Situational but often needed
Ring of Aquila: Has everything you wants and great item overall for the price
Orb of venom: Good for laning stage will later build in Skadi
Midas: if possible (free farlm lane or good MU against offlaner) otherwise skip
Skadi: You need that 99% of the time, build order according to sitatution
SB: I dont really like it but pretty popular for ganks / escapes and synergy with ult
Blink: When you feel like lacking inition but overall good on Slark as Item 3/4
Abyssal: My go to usually after Skadi
BKB: against magic damage heavy lineups

i did not mention all possible items that can be good for Slark but listed my go to ones. lol


----------



## venom55520

Has anyone tried the bloodseeker zeus strat yet? You go aghs refresher on zeus and bloodlust him and you double ulti. It blows everyone down to at least half health. If you manage to get a void, that's pretty much a team wipe.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> Has anyone tried the bloodseeker zeus strat yet? You go aghs refresher on zeus and bloodlust him and you double ulti. It blows everyone down to at least half health. If you manage to get a void, that's pretty much a team wipe.


Well I got to have fun with the pre nerf BS+Zeus combo so I'm not wowed by the current version.









But BS and Zeus are good picks right now.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Well I got to have fun with the pre nerf BS+Zeus combo so I'm not wowed by the current version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But BS and Zeus are good picks right now.


I think the current meta is the best it's been in a while. So much diversity in hero drafts and not just the usual void/doom/furion/DP etc we saw in Ti4


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> I think the current meta is the best it's been in a while. So much diversity in hero drafts and not just the usual void/doom/furion/DP etc we saw in Ti4


I'm one of the few people who liked TI4.









We're starting to see the current meta picks emerging. We'll probably be bored of those heroes by TI5.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm one of the few people who liked TI4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're starting to see the current meta picks emerging. We'll probably be bored of those heroes by TI5.


I mean I didn't mind TI4 but I just got bored of the same exact draft over and over again.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHjnBPnD3EU
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AUbQD1gRP0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> If you Brew, I'll Wisp.
> 
> I need to test this with X marks.


Wow that is broken.


----------



## redalert

I watched the TongFu game with support Morph and it didnt matter what they picked that game as a 5th support they would of won. Things that I noticed about Morph pretty useless early till level 4 or 5 due to the mana issues. The laning stage doesnt mean as much as it use to so being bad early isnt as bad and games last a longer since 6.82. Morph doesnt need many items, in the TongFu game at 18 minutes he had a soulring and tranquils and had over 1800 HP. After that getting some armor items and forcestaff/blink and your good. Just waveform in stun and tank enemies nukes till you die. Play Morph support like PLD







Its an interesting hero as a support would like too see it in a more competitive game though just to see all the positives and negatives of Morphling support.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHjnBPnD3EU
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AUbQD1gRP0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> If you Brew, I'll Wisp.
> 
> I need to test this with X marks.


Pick wisp and i'll giff you my Tony.

Still need to try out my Empire set that i got back in December. XD


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I watched the TongFu game with support Morph and it didnt matter what they picked that game as a 5th support they would of won. Things that I noticed about Morph pretty useless early till level 4 or 5 due to the mana issues. The laning stage doesnt mean as much as it use to so being bad early isnt as bad and games last a longer since 6.82. Morph doesnt need many items, in the TongFu game at 18 minutes he had a soulring and tranquils and had over 1800 HP. After that getting some armor items and forcestaff/blink and your good. Just waveform in stun and tank enemies nukes till you die. Play Morph support like PLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an interesting hero as a support would like too see it in a more competitive game though just to see all the positives and negatives of Morphling support.


Support Morph was played in NEL recently.

I want to try a support Morph + carry Drow. Replicate Drow to abuse marksmanship.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Pick wisp and i'll giff you my Tony.
> 
> Still need to try out my Empire set that i got back in December. XD


No. Giff Brew. We abuse the "bug" and go yolo.














w33 Windrunner 36kills RANK 1 EU 7683MMR. If you watch carefully, there's a support Morph.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Support Morph was played in NEL recently.
> 
> I want to try a support Morph + carry Drow. Replicate Drow to abuse marksmanship.
> No. Giff Brew. We abuse the "bug" and go yolo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w33 Windrunner 36kills RANK 1 EU 7683MMR. If you watch carefully, there's a support Morph.


I need to learn Brew first in that case. hahaha
You should ask Onion, he has a pretty good Brew in his Pocket.


----------



## connectwise

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1166398188

^



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Support Morph was played in NEL recently.
> 
> I want to try a support Morph + carry Drow. Replicate Drow to abuse marksmanship.
> No. Giff Brew. We abuse the "bug" and go yolo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w33 Windrunner 36kills RANK 1 EU 7683MMR. If you watch carefully, there's a support Morph.


I sitll rem the first time I man fought drow with wr. It's like no contest. I don't know how people like w33 can play it that well.

That BH and ES did more work than that morph.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Steph loves going pew pew pew.
> 
> I still think WR is garbage. People just underestimating her burst damage right now.
> 
> She's not auto win or her win rate would reflect (only 46% WR this month). She needs to snowball or she doesn't offer much.
> 
> Could just be Steph owning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go Riki off mang!
> 
> Sol, why people so against our Asian metas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connectwise, you don't just randomly pick support Morph. You pick him when he could be useful. Usually when your team has a lot of teamfight but lacking single CC or need a tank/initiator.
> 
> I main support and I feel like you're ignoring all the weaknesses of the traditional supports.


WR as core is damn good. I think people just don't know how to play with it yet in pubs. There are times when it needs to be played as a support but people don't, and there are times that it needs to be core but they don't itemize as should.

Regarding picking morph, what you described could be fulfilled by other supports. For example, lion/wk/slardar. My point was that other heroes are better at that role.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1166398188
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> I sitll rem the first time I man fought drow with wr. It's like no contest. I don't know how people like w33 can play it that well.
> 
> That BH and ES did more work than that morph.
> WR as core is damn good. I think people just don't know how to play with it yet in pubs. There are times when it needs to be played as a support but people don't, and there are times that it needs to be core but they don't itemize as should.
> 
> Regarding picking morph, what you described could be fulfilled by other supports. For example, lion/wk/slardar. My point was that other heroes are better at that role.


i found this on reddit:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2smwep/so_lgd_is_starting_using_support_morphling_in_the/

Support morph seems solid according to chinese meta, i would not put it aside just yet for being too weak compared to other supports.


----------



## ku4eto

WR is vs Drow is depending on the player. Get SB + Orchid and dust on WR , jump on lonely drow , rape her.


----------



## mylilpony

One of those days when your team has 40 deaths in 30 mins every game lol.

my favorite was when i was riki and my axe blinks in to where i just killed the gem holder (and died), uses call, refuses to drop his shield or magic stick or tp, to give them back the gem (this was their 3rd gem). the only private profile on my team of course =D


----------



## Peter Nixeus

After watching this I'm going to main Engima now!









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It6tRshOJYM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> After watching this I'm going to main Engima now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It6tRshOJYM&feature=youtu.be


enigma it is lol


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Just a quick question for the guys that know all that is dota ...

When meepo poofs, he does damage when leaving and entering the area, correct ?

So technically I can do 1400 damage if I poof all 5 meepos when next to a target (-25% magic resistance - any magic resistance buffs)

Seems poof is magical damage, that means that eblade would be a great item on meepo along with orchid ? ...


----------



## ku4eto

And then i would need explanation , why Poof cannot be reflected with Spiked Carapace -_-


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Just a quick question for the guys that know all that is dota ...
> 
> When meepo poofs, he does damage when leaving and entering the area, correct ?
> 
> So technically I can do 1400 damage if I poof all 5 meepos when next to a target (-25% magic resistance - any magic resistance buffs)
> 
> Seems poof is magical damage, that means that eblade would be a great item on meepo along with orchid ? ...


The magical damage calculation is indeed correct, 1400 for 5 meepos poofing.

Both eblade and orchid should be good as situational items I guess.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1166398188
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> I sitll rem the first time I man fought drow with wr. It's like no contest. I don't know how people like w33 can play it that well.
> 
> That BH and ES did more work than that morph.
> WR as core is damn good. I think people just don't know how to play with it yet in pubs. There are times when it needs to be played as a support but people don't, and there are times that it needs to be core but they don't itemize as should.
> 
> Regarding picking morph, what you described could be fulfilled by other supports. For example, lion/wk/slardar. My point was that other heroes are better at that role.


3-9-14 BH vs 3-2-19 Morph.

ES is 4-4-23 with a higher farm priority than the other two. I think Morph performed better. Did you watch the full replay? It's pretty fun to watch.

If you can't see the potential advantage of adding support Morph to your hero pool, just ignore us.

We keep going around in circles. Morph has advantages over all those traditional supports as well as disadvantages.

I main WR and I think she's still garbage. Too many popular and meta picks have the advantage over her in lane and if she doesn't win laning she usually useless. She has no flash farm or comeback mechanic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> After watching this I'm going to main Engima now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It6tRshOJYM&feature=youtu.be


Yes! More teamfight!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Just a quick question for the guys that know all that is dota ...
> 
> When meepo poofs, he does damage when leaving and entering the area, correct ?
> 
> So technically I can do 1400 damage if I poof all 5 meepos when next to a target (-25% magic resistance - any magic resistance buffs)
> 
> Seems poof is magical damage, that means that eblade would be a great item on meepo along with orchid ? ...


I only get Orchid if I need the active.

You're usually better off going the Blink/Aghs/Hex rush. Not sure where you'll shove in Eblade and Orchid early.

Have you watched the notail video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBU6cFeDqwA

Have you tried Eul's Meepo?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I only get Orchid if I need the active.
> 
> You're usually better off going the Blink/Aghs/Hex rush. Not sure where you'll shove in Eblade and Orchid early.
> 
> Have you watched the notail video?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBU6cFeDqwA
> 
> Have you tried Eul's Meepo?


I have not tried Euls ... I will check the vid and give it a try ...

Normally I go: 1x Tango, 2x RoP ... Basc - Tranqs into Aghs then Blink ...

By this point I am usually not sure what to get and unless there is a Jakiro/Lich I usually skip pipe and just load up on 2-3 hearts ... lol ...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> i found this on reddit:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2smwep/so_lgd_is_starting_using_support_morphling_in_the/
> 
> Support morph seems solid according to chinese meta, i would not put it aside just yet for being too weak compared to other supports.


I check reddit daily and saw that before as well. Just one game. Really doesn't mean anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> WR is vs Drow is depending on the player. Get SB + Orchid and dust on WR , jump on lonely drow , rape her.


Rule34

^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 3-9-14 BH vs 3-2-19 Morph.
> 
> ES is 4-4-23 with a higher farm priority than the other two. I think Morph performed better. Did you watch the full replay? It's pretty fun to watch.
> 
> If you can't see the potential advantage of adding support Morph to your hero pool, just ignore us.
> 
> We keep going around in circles. Morph has advantages over all those traditional supports as well as disadvantages.
> 
> I main WR and I think she's still garbage. Too many popular and meta picks have the advantage over her in lane and if she doesn't win laning she usually useless. She has no flash farm or comeback mechanic.
> Yes! More teamfight!
> I only get Orchid if I need the active.
> 
> You're usually better off going the Blink/Aghs/Hex rush. Not sure where you'll shove in Eblade and Orchid early.
> 
> Have you watched the notail video?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBU6cFeDqwA
> 
> Have you tried Eul's Meepo?


No I didn't watch the entire replay, just the video that was posted. The final score doesn't say everything. BH track adds so much gold to their team that even without assisting he had more impact than morph. I really like it when the BH was almost about to die, but stayed just to get one last track off and got the track gold for their team. The thing is, we're not going in circles. I've already talked about its advantages in my very first post and parts of the other posts. My whole point was that it's not "tier 1" support when compared to others in the mid and late game.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I check reddit daily and saw that before as well. Just one game. Really doesn't mean anything.
> Rule34
> 
> ^^
> No I didn't watch the entire replay, just the video that was posted. The final score doesn't say everything. BH track adds so much gold to their team that even without assisting he had more impact than morph. I really like it when the BH was almost about to die, but stayed just to get one last track off and got the track gold for their team. The thing is, we're not going in circles. I've already talked about its advantages in my very first post and parts of the other posts. My whole point was that it's not "tier 1" support when compared to others in the mid and late game.


Metas don't appear out of nowhere. People experiment and test and if its successful more people will emulate. I'm seeing 1-2 threads about support Morph recently. When I first saw it being played in China pubs nobody was mentioning it (why I play on PW and SEA since I think they're more experimental with builds, I ran into support Morphs when the last major patch hit).

I remember when I was advocating Midas CM. People didn't take me seriously until Pros started doing it. People were telling me traditional item buildups were better but the meta changed.

BTW I think Midas CM is back.

I'm trying to be ahead of the meta.

I can give you major disadvantages for all your "better" supports. Like seriously CM needs a MS/Int boost.

Should watch the full game. I think the Morph did more than the BH. BH was useless late game.


----------



## Valor958

I thought Meta were born when a rainbow occurs during a total solar eclipse. The resulting prismatic effect leads to metas falling from the sky like mana from heaven.


----------



## connectwise

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1170269637

^ Sometimes, some games makes you wonder why you even bother playing this game... Our safelane slark fed 7 times in the first 15 min, and wouldn't listen to us trying to save him. I was the doom.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Metas don't appear out of nowhere. People experiment and test and if its successful more people will emulate. I'm seeing 1-2 threads about support Morph recently. When I first saw it being played in China pubs nobody was mentioning it (why I play on PW and SEA since I think they're more experimental with builds, I ran into support Morphs when the last major patch hit).
> 
> I remember when I was advocating Midas CM. People didn't take me seriously until Pros started doing it. People were telling me traditional item buildups were better but the meta changed.
> 
> BTW I think Midas CM is back.
> 
> I'm trying to be ahead of the meta.
> 
> I can give you major disadvantages for all your "better" supports. Like seriously CM needs a MS/Int boost.
> 
> Should watch the full game. I think the Morph did more than the BH. BH was useless late game.


I don't disagree with you on those points, but that wasn't what I was trying to discuss, which was theorycrafting.


----------



## Atham

I have been thinking about a roaming queen of pain, where you go boots first and orb of venom to get a good first blood chance. She would be a supportish-ganker-roamer role.

Shadowstrike level 1. You build into either treads or arcanes. You get an urn to help out with roaming. Get a eul's for disabling tp's and stuff. What do you guys think. I know that she desperately requires levels, but it could work out. If anybody wants, we can try it out.


----------



## gonX

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I have been thinking about a roaming queen of pain, where you go boots first and orb of venom to get a good first blood chance. She would be a supportish-ganker-roamer role.
> 
> Shadowstrike level 1. You build into either treads or arcanes. You get an urn to help out with roaming. Get a eul's for disabling tp's and stuff. What do you guys think. I know that she desperately requires levels, but it could work out. If anybody wants, we can try it out.


QoP really needs levels, so I don't think its something you can determine picking pre-queue, but situationally, sure.


----------



## Toxsick

if you go roaming qop you might aswell go Phase boots.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1170269637
> 
> ^ Sometimes, some games makes you wonder why you even bother playing this game... Our safelane slark fed 7 times in the first 15 min, and wouldn't listen to us trying to save him. I was the doom.
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with you on those points, but that wasn't what I was trying to discuss, which was theorycrafting.


If you don't belief, don't belief.









Once I master the quad pull clears (hopefully get up to quints) I'll start running it solo queue.

I don't understand what you mean. It's currently an emerging meta in China. If it does really well, it might be broken or might just work well vs the current Chinese meta. Only time will tell but I think it'll help me grind MMR at my current bracket.

Now to see if spreads.

Who's theorycrafting? I try out my stupid builds until Sun yells at me to stop.









The idea of support Morph is the similar to offlane Riki. Sacrifice early game for a mid game power spike.

Scoot, you belief in my solo offlane Riki?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I have been thinking about a roaming queen of pain, where you go boots first and orb of venom to get a good first blood chance. She would be a supportish-ganker-roamer role.
> 
> Shadowstrike level 1. You build into either treads or arcanes. You get an urn to help out with roaming. Get a eul's for disabling tp's and stuff. What do you guys think. I know that she desperately requires levels, but it could work out. If anybody wants, we can try it out.


I tried support and roaming QOP. Gonx right about needing them levels. You're better off going solo off/safe (if you don't want mid) and than go ganking at 6 swapping lanes with a support.

QOP only offers burst damage and going support slows down your lvl/farm. Unless your team is ahead you'll usually get 6 too late to be effective.

Maybe if the enemy team picks all squishy heroes but than support Zeus probably better.

Support/roaming Meepo is better than support QOP. Just putting it out there since I know you've been playing Meepo.


----------



## mylilpony

Off Qop is doable. You can almost always grab the rune unless someone is camping it, and if someone is camping it, you can harass or get last hits so either way it works out.

what a garbage day to dota. somehow ended up winning more than losing, but some truly awful games. People don't consider their lane matchups, lose horribly, and games are just so ugly. Stop going bfury every game if the other team is all midgame heroes and steamrolling yours!! And LC jungle. and 2 invis heroes and techies.

Heroes you should be playing right now - jugg, tiny, troll, riki, lina mid
heroes you should stop playing - void, LC, sniper against PA/any heroes that can close the gap, skywrath mid


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Off Qop is doable. You can almost always grab the rune unless someone is camping it, and if someone is camping it, you can harass or get last hits so either way it works out.
> 
> what a garbage day to dota. somehow ended up winning more than losing, but some truly awful games. People don't consider their lane matchups, lose horribly, and games are just so ugly. Stop going bfury every game if the other team is all midgame heroes and steamrolling yours!! And LC jungle. and 2 invis heroes and techies.
> 
> Heroes you should be playing right now - jugg, tiny, troll, riki, lina mid
> heroes you should stop playing - void, LC, sniper against PA/any heroes that can close the gap, skywrath mid


But Sky mid the only way I know how to play Sky...


----------



## mylilpony

and right when i say that i win a game with void and pa lol. but other team didn't have any current meta heroes either so it worked out. went zeus and 12-2 mid against a 2v1 lane with no wards and my trilane lost to a solo abaddon 3-15 =D and my offlane fed too. great day.
and for some reason i played again and my mid and safelane died 50x in 40 mins =D. still almost had a baserace going. good timesssss valve


----------



## scooter.jay

Yes ef riki off i believe







it's legit


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> what a garbage day to dota. somehow ended up winning more than losing, but some truly awful games. People don't consider their lane matchups, lose horribly, and games are just so ugly. Stop going bfury every game if the other team is all midgame heroes and steamrolling yours!! And LC jungle. and 2 invis heroes and techies.
> 
> Heroes you should be playing right now - jugg, tiny, troll, riki, lina mid
> heroes you should stop playing - void, LC, sniper against PA/any heroes that can close the gap, skywrath mid


People who don't speak english, you can't even explain to them why the game is going poorly and how to turn it around. It makes awful games worse when those guy are even worse people. team noob jajajajaja zzzzz.

I think troll should be first picked atm or something, it's abs insane.

One good thing about playing a jungler, you can't miss last hits. Game is hard.


----------



## mylilpony

yeah no it's definitely not a language thing


----------



## Ramzinho

That final... OMG.... epicness


----------



## HarrisLam

promised my dad about changing to morning shift tomorrow, gotta wake up at 7:30

it's 3 right now. Could have slept 2 hours ago but I didn't. I stayed because of empire and they didn't let me down. Great when they win because I'm a fan, but even when they lose, their games are quite consistently more exciting than most other teams I can name. Series was worth every minute of lost sleep.

Totally what TI4 should have been.


----------



## Valor958

Speaking of language barrier, I managed to get in a pub game where the other 4 spoke NO english. I only knew they were talking to me because the Spanish (presumably) word for Centaur is easy to weed out. And I know basic spanish, so some things I could infer for basic status updates.
I had to hope and pray things worked out strategically as the game progressed since we apparently had different ideas on what was actually a GOOD idea lol. Pings only say so much. Basically, I left them to their devices to 4man lanes while I farmed like a madman, and got 3 hearts on centaur







Yup, worked out just fine and by the end they were quite happy with me. Wish I could have talked with them since they actually used voip all round, but oh well.
I really wish they'd include an auto-translate feature much like FFXIV has. Though grammar conversion can suck, the chance to have basic communication would be awesome.

Then we could tell the Peruvians how we really feel


----------



## redalert

The amount of throwing that Game 4 but entertaining as hell.


----------



## evilferret

I rarely get pissed at Dota but when I do, it's usually caused by a fellow American.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The amount of throwing that Game 4 but entertaining as hell.


So much dual mid.

Why nobody dual mid wiff me?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I rarely get pissed at Dota but when I do, it's usually caused by a fellow American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The amount of throwing that Game 4 but entertaining as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> So much dual mid.
> 
> Why nobody dual mid wiff me?
Click to expand...

Tri lane mid is the only way.


----------



## redalert




----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> promised my dad about changing to morning shift tomorrow, gotta wake up at 7:30
> 
> it's 3 right now. Could have slept 2 hours ago but I didn't. I stayed because of empire and they didn't let me down. Great when they win because I'm a fan, but even when they lose, their games are quite consistently more exciting than most other teams I can name. Series was worth every minute of lost sleep.
> 
> Totally what TI4 should have been.


This is the story of my life... Especially when big Chinese DOTA tournaments happen.. I go so many nights with no sleep.. The entire DAC China round-robin stage.. ugh.... so many nights... I am starting to hallucinate.. need to stop gambling on doto!

BTW, if you haven't decided.. *VOTE SHADOW FIEND WARFARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* GIVE 1 K PPL!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The amount of throwing that Game 4 but entertaining as hell.


I viewed it more as "back and forth" more than throwing. At least we can agree on the fact that the game was a blast to watch

The final fight
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I rarely get pissed at Dota but when I do, it's usually caused by a fellow American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much dual mid.
> 
> Why nobody dual mid wiff me?


I'm not American









you wanna do drow and viper mid?

bane pudge mid is probably very messed up


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I rarely get pissed at Dota but when I do, it's usually caused by a fellow American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much dual mid.
> 
> Why nobody dual mid wiff me?


I'll mid any time with Lich with you! With the sacrifice, I dont think much is lost xp wise. The one time we did it, it worked great. And I'll even go bottle runes for you so you dont have to leave lane!


----------



## connectwise

My original thoughts seems to have been lost in the replies. There are problematic people of all race and creeds. What makes it worse is when you encounter one who don't speak your language in addition to them being a scumbag.


----------



## Atham

Omniknight pudge mid is good dual lane. You must get kills though, otherwise it falls apart. I tried this in a pub, and I ended up having more kills and farm than the pudge. He was a bad player. Radiance omni is the way to go.

New strat: Tri lane mid with axe to cut the lane, dazzle/omni, and a slow of some kind. Push tower really quickly, and then go push the other lanes. We need to tri this lane.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I'll mid any time with Lich with you! With the sacrifice, I dont think much is lost xp wise. The one time we did it, it worked great. And I'll even go bottle runes for you so you dont have to leave lane!


We beliefed!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> My original thoughts seems to have been lost in the replies. There are problematic people of all race and creeds. What makes it worse is when you encounter one who don't speak your language in addition to them being a scumbag.


Pony said it wasn't a language issue.

I don't understand why you automatically assumed pony was talking about non english speaking players.

Everything we both say on this issue is anecdotal evidence.

I seem to run into more idiot english speaking players than you so my bias is different.

The last guy who trolled me ingame was an American. We gave him uncontested safelane free farm and than he decided to feed after 35 mins because we didn't give him mid (which we did at beginning of game). Also started screaming at us when we suggested he needed a BKB. Good times.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Omniknight pudge mid is good dual lane. You must get kills though, otherwise it falls apart. I tried this in a pub, and I ended up having more kills and farm than the pudge. He was a bad player. Radiance omni is the way to go.
> 
> New strat: Tri lane mid with axe to cut the lane, dazzle/omni, and a slow of some kind. Push tower really quickly, and then go push the other lanes. We need to tri this lane.


I don't think trilane mid is viable right now. Two patches ago I was running it with decent results but with the tower gold nerf and game pace shift its not as strong.

With comeback mechanics I don't mind losing early towers as much as before.


----------



## connectwise

Radiance omni lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We beliefed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pony said it wasn't a language issue.
> 
> I don't understand why you automatically assumed pony was talking about non english speaking players.
> 
> Everything we both say on this issue is anecdotal evidence.
> 
> I seem to run into more idiot english speaking players than you so my bias is different.
> 
> The last guy who trolled me ingame was an American. We gave him uncontested safelane free farm and than he decided to feed after 35 mins because we didn't give him mid (which we did at beginning of game). Also started screaming at us when we suggested he needed a BKB. Good times.
> I don't think trilane mid is viable right now. Two patches ago I was running it with decent results but with the tower gold nerf and game pace shift its not as strong.
> 
> With comeback mechanics I don't mind losing early towers as much as before.


I assume because that's what I was talking about, and what he was replying to. What I wrote about wasn't about peruvians or w/e language each race speaks. It's the scumbag of all language and creed, like I said previously. The language barrier makes it more difficult to work with. For example, if someone just won't work together, but speak your language, you can still sometimes reason with him and get him back on track to see if you can pull off a win. If they don't speak your language, it's "GG mid no gank or GG team noob", they give up, then there's nothing you can do about it.

Bad people you will meet no matter what, that doesn't matter. But for example if your cores don't know to turn away from medusa ulti, how can you explain it to him/her if they don't speak your language? That is literally game breaking. Once again, my problem is not with all people who don't speak english but play on english servers, just a select few that are the really difficult ones.

Speaking about anecdotal evidence: my support doom vs supprt morph:



Of course this doesn't say anything. We know doom can shut down anyone, esp a 5th position morph.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Omniknight pudge mid is good dual lane. You must get kills though, otherwise it falls apart. I tried this in a pub, and I ended up having more kills and farm than the pudge. He was a bad player. Radiance omni is the way to go.
> 
> New strat: Tri lane mid with axe to cut the lane, dazzle/omni, and a slow of some kind. Push tower really quickly, and then go push the other lanes. We need to tri this lane.


I don't think trilane mid is viable right now. Two patches ago I was running it with decent results but with the tower gold nerf and game pace shift its not as strong.

With comeback mechanics I don't mind losing early towers as much as before.[/quote]

It is not a sincere strategy though. But if you guys want to have some fun, and perhaps even go ranked to make it seem more serious, then we can try.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Radiance omni lol.
> I assume because that's what I was talking about, and what he was replying to. What I wrote about wasn't about peruvians or w/e language each race speaks. It's the scumbag of all language and creed, like I said previously. The language barrier makes it more difficult to work with. For example, if someone just won't work together, but speak your language, you can still sometimes reason with him and get him back on track to see if you can pull off a win. If they don't speak your language, it's "GG mid no gank or GG team noob", they give up, then there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Bad people you will meet no matter what, that doesn't matter. But for example if your cores don't know to turn away from medusa ulti, how can you explain it to him/her if they don't speak your language? That is literally game breaking. Once again, my problem is not with all people who don't speak english but play on english servers, just a select few that are the really difficult ones.
> 
> Speaking about anecdotal evidence: my support doom vs supprt morph:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this doesn't say anything. We know doom can shut down anyone, esp a 5th position morph.


I think pony was just venting. He likes to do that.

Enemy team only having 1 hero with over 1:1 KD helps too.









Puck got rekted. Was he mid?

Well if you read my support Morph posts, this isn't the line up you want support Morph. Seems they lost early game and you guys just snowballed.

You guys almost threw at 40 mins. What happened?

I think you give too much credit to english speaking players.









Being able to tell them how Medusa ult works doesn't guarantee they'll listen or know what to do.

From my experience, the difficult ones usually do speak english.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> It is not a sincere strategy though. But if you guys want to have some fun, and perhaps even go ranked to make it seem more serious, then we can try.


Well if its for fun... we can try.









I still remember when I lost horribly with an OCN stack for trying 5 int all mid. Was worth!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think pony was just venting. He likes to do that.
> 
> Enemy team only having 1 hero with over 1:1 KD helps too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puck got rekted. Was he mid?
> 
> Well if you read my support Morph posts, this isn't the line up you want support Morph. Seems they lost early game and you guys just snowballed.
> 
> You guys almost threw at 40 mins. What happened?
> 
> I think you give too much credit to english speaking players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being able to tell them how Medusa ult works doesn't guarantee they'll listen or know what to do.
> 
> From my experience, the difficult ones usually do speak english.
> Well if its for fun... we can try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember when I lost horribly with an OCN stack for trying 5 int all mid. Was worth!


I shall troll our stacks more with my french accent. hahaha


----------



## ObscureParadox

http://www.twitch.tv/obscureparadox

shameless self promotion...... cough


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I shall troll our stacks more with my french accent. hahaha


You're too late... I already been trolling our stacks by feeding and aimlessly wandering around...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think pony was just venting. He likes to do that.
> 
> Enemy team only having 1 hero with over 1:1 KD helps too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puck got rekted. Was he mid?
> 
> Well if you read my support Morph posts, this isn't the line up you want support Morph. Seems they lost early game and you guys just snowballed.
> 
> You guys almost threw at 40 mins. What happened?
> 
> I think you give too much credit to english speaking players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being able to tell them how Medusa ult works doesn't guarantee they'll listen or know what to do.
> 
> From my experience, the difficult ones usually do speak english.
> Well if its for fun... we can try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember when I lost horribly with an OCN stack for trying 5 int all mid. Was worth!


Puck was mid but he was destroying my wr early. But the thing about my jungle doom has always been ganking at 6 asap, esp with ensnare creep. Every time doom was up, either puck or AM died. I know that has nothing to do with morph support. I play at odd hours for my location, which means our carry players are always mentally challenged. Jugg started the misplays that caused us to wipe a few times. Still, doom op. Troll took aegis, I just blink in doom at mid river and killed him with jugg, then wiped him again after aegis life.

That medusa ulti was an example of how barrier can cause critical error that lead to a loss. If they speak your language, and if you explain to them how an ulti works, usually, they'd listen, because they want to win too.


----------



## Toxsick

Trilane mid would work IF you push TIER 1 tower fast middle. otherwise you are hurting the other lane way to much.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Trilane mid would work IF you push TIER 1 tower fast middle. otherwise you are hurting the other lane way to much.


That is why you go axe to cut the lane and make the mid panic.


----------



## evilferret

I need this voice pack.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Some new bloom stuff:

http://www.thedarklotus.com/

Mostly hats.

Beware, it is not VALVE RELATED nore guaranteed to be implemented.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1179092793
4vs5 aint easy , we lost because of a ****** or troll ( or both ). SF was doing crap only , can't win vs team with Omni , 1 hard carry , 3 semmi carries. God damn it...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

More hats:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2t78cf/the_summit_3_chest_treasure_of_the_frigid_beyond/

The summit 3 chest has been revealed.

So far liking the TB set, the Nyx one and the courier.


----------



## Hl86

I started learning Russian today. What a language.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Trilane mid would work IF you push TIER 1 tower fast middle. otherwise you are hurting the other lane way to much.


It will work if you have Venge and Bambi/Chen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Some new bloom stuff:
> 
> http://www.thedarklotus.com/
> 
> Mostly hats.


I will buy the new Axe Guan Yu "hat" asap! One of my favourite "Romance of the Three Kingdoms" hero is Guan Yu!!


----------



## Atham

So what is up with this new bloom? Do I get cool items? Will there be that beast that I have heard of?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> So what is up with this new bloom? Do I get cool items? Will there be that beast that I have heard of?


I dunno... but I will be maining Axe for awhile now!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> So what is up with this new bloom? Do I get cool items? Will there be that beast that I have heard of?


************BUNDLE NOT VALVE RELATED*************************


----------



## Atham

Axe is a good hero. Try the tri-lane mid thing with early tower push. Get it by the 4-5 minute mark if you play it well.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1179092793
> 4vs5 aint easy , we lost because of a ****** or troll ( or both ). SF was doing crap only , can't win vs team with Omni , 1 hard carry , 3 semmi carries. God damn it...


he would not have carried with those items anyways


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Woops my bad about the info about New Bloom.

Seems like the bundle is not valve related at all!

All the sets are still pending and not implemented (yet?).

I should not rush posting news lol.

PS: editing previous post


----------



## evilferret

Was a good night to Doto.









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1179556242

14 min abandon from other team.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1179640950

Not sure how the last game turned out to be very high.

Finally got to try out the Aghs upgrade on Abby in a game.


----------



## HarrisLam

I'm not liking how the trend is going for hats.

1~2 years back, we used to see at least 1 player get a random item every 2 games. I have not seen this happened in months except in special events (the most recent one being PA arcana)

right now, you basically need to spend money to get anywhere with cosmetics. Ain't got no more free hats anywhere.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm not liking how the trend is going for hats.
> 
> 1~2 years back, we used to see at least 1 player get a random item every 2 games. I have not seen this happened in months except in special events (the most recent one being PA arcana)
> 
> right now, you basically need to spend money to get anywhere with cosmetics. Ain't got no more free hats anywhere.


I think I had one drop since the change to drop rates.

A bundle for Dragon Ascension set for DK which I instantly sold on the market for 6.5 euros.

Hopefully Valve will tweak that system a bit. Drops are like the yeti now.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm not liking how the trend is going for hats.
> 
> 1~2 years back, we used to see at least 1 player get a random item every 2 games. I have not seen this happened in months except in special events (the most recent one being PA arcana)
> 
> right now, you basically need to spend money to get anywhere with cosmetics. Ain't got no more free hats anywhere.


Because people complained about getting too many of the ZZ pugna hats during drops - so Valve adjusted the drops and stuff...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Because people complained about getting too many of the ZZ pugna hats during drops - so Valve adjusted the drops and stuff...


"we did it to our selves, reddit!"


----------



## HarrisLam

the drop rate right now is like legendary drop in vanilla D3. That can't be good.

It's not that one needs cosmetics to play the game, but now that items are so unlikely to drop and the cosmetic market is blooming like crazy, One can now play 1000 games and get 5 common drops, whereas spending money get you access to like hundreds of sets of items.

the contrast is too big.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> the drop rate right now is like legendary drop in vanilla D3. That can't be good.
> 
> It's not that one needs cosmetics to play the game, but now that items are so unlikely to drop and the cosmetic market is blooming like crazy, One can now play 1000 games and get 5 common drops, whereas spending money get you access to like hundreds of sets of items.
> 
> the contrast is too big.


At least people can get free stuff even if it is a rare occurance.

Compare this system to League of Legends where every cosmetics are charged.
Even heroes are to be unlocked through money or ingame points.

Sure Valve could do better but I don't think they are doing that bad compared to other free to play games.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> At least people can get free stuff even if it is a rare occurance.
> 
> Compare this system to League of Legends where every cosmetics are charged.
> Even heroes are to be unlocked through money or ingame points.
> 
> Sure Valve could do better but I don't think they are doing that bad compared to other free to play games.


agreed, and thats why I'm here in this thread instead of in a thread of another MOBA.

Basically I'm the guy that liked how it was, pointing out the cosmetic part of this game is getting more and more cash-grab-heavy. Not as bad as it could be, but going south is going south


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> agreed, and thats why I'm here in this thread instead of in a thread of another MOBA.
> 
> Basically I'm the guy that liked how it was, pointing out the cosmetic part of this game is getting more and more cash-grab-heavy. Not as bad as it could be, but going south is going south


Well the old system would giff you a lot of 0.03 cents item while the new one is supposed to giff you better items / bundles less frequently.

I dont have much data to compare both systems but hopefully Volvo is still planning to tweak the rates for the better.

Anyways, I have not been Lucky with drops in dota2 at all. hahaha


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Well the old system would giff you a lot of 0.03 cents item while the new one is supposed to giff you better items / bundles less frequently.
> 
> I dont have much data to compare both systems but hopefully Volvo is still planning to tweak the rates for the better.
> 
> Anyways, I have not been Lucky with drops in dota2 at all. hahaha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> agreed, and thats why I'm here in this thread instead of in a thread of another MOBA.
> 
> Basically I'm the guy that liked how it was, pointing out the cosmetic part of this game is getting more and more cash-grab-heavy. Not as bad as it could be, but going south is going south


As someone who traded and sold items for cash for the past 8 months, dota 2 trading is dead.

More info: https://www.reddit.com/r/Dota2Trade/comments/2t4mvy/discussion_dota_2_trading_what_went_wrong/

*3 month restrictions on new chests?*

*What's the best you can get from unboxing, EF FOX? That's what 350$? Wallet? CS:GO you can unbox knives worth 1000's - 10.000$*

They even killed it for the small traders by not letting them buy new things on market.

I don't want to rant, but if you're interested check the reddit sticky on dota2trade sub


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Well the old system would giff you a lot of 0.03 cents item while the new one is supposed to giff you better items / bundles less frequently.


That I do notice. Ive seen like 3 drops since months, but at least 2 of those were rare drops. Still, too few and far between

IIRC they took away the 1 item per level guarantee? Oh man....i dont usually rage at games, but things like this give me the sadness that is equivalent to a 10-loss streak. How you gonna remove the "bottomline", the "safe zone" that everyone can fall back to?

These games sucked, by at least I'm getting an item next game!!!................ NOPE!


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That I do notice. Ive seen like 3 drops since months, but at least 2 of those were rare drops. Still, too few and far between
> 
> IIRC they took away the 1 item per level guarantee? Oh man....i dont usually rage at games, but things like this give me the sadness that is equivalent to a 10-loss streak. How you gonna remove the "bottomline", the "safe zone" that everyone can fall back to?
> 
> These games sucked, by at least I'm getting an item next game!!!................ NOPE!


Did you ever actually get a drop that didn't disappoint you? x1 Level 360 DOTA profile , x4 100+, x 2 25+

Never got ANYTHING that didn't just piss me off. My best drop ever was a DOTACinema pudge tassels. only non .01 cent item I ever got.

Now the offering, that was a different story. I exploited the hell out of those, and hope this upcoming beast even has another.

If you want .01 CENT items send me trade offer, I'm about to quick sell a bunch of crap on market, so feel free


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1183681686

Game of throws , Rubick decided to die several times , SB following in tries to save him , me following trying to wipe the entire team.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

New update.

Dota Pit compendium seems awesome!

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2tgmmm/dota_2_update_main_client_january_23_2015/


----------



## redalert

I didnt buy it Kappa


----------



## evilferret

Running a personal experiment. Not buying anything until I get a drop.

Sol did you buy anything before the drop?

I haven't seen a drop since the change.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Running a personal experiment. Not buying anything until I get a drop.
> 
> Sol did you buy anything before the drop?
> 
> I haven't seen a drop since the change.


Dunno exactly on the day I got it but for sure there was at least one purchase in the same week.

Did not get any other drop since then except from DAC points and a few heroic items that sold for peanuts.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Running a personal experiment. Not buying anything until I get a drop.
> 
> Sol did you buy anything before the drop?
> 
> I haven't seen a drop since the change.


You never will. Rumor is every 250 games, but I don't believe it.

They #$%^^ up so much with drops, PA arcana drops, all arcana drops, alpine drops, just non stop #$%^ up's with the drop system

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> New update./


What did you have drop? Probably mass arcana's?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Giving away most of the items left on this account. I've moved anything I'm hoarding + keys to my mules, so almost all is of for grabs. Just don't go after the obvious items I use.*

https://steamcommunity.com/tradeoffer/new/?partner=125433561&token=9CNgf6nI

Link also on my steam profile

_Please, no alt accounts, low dota hours, etc.._

I want to make people happy with their favorite hero's no give to someone to resell.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> You never will. Rumor is every 250 games, but I don't believe it.
> 
> They #$%^^ up so much with drops, PA arcana drops, all arcana drops, alpine drops, just non stop #$%^ up's with the drop system
> What did you have drop? Probably mass arcana's?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Giving away most of the items left on this account. I've moved anything I'm hoarding + keys to my mules, so almost all is of for grabs. Just don't go after the obvious items I use.*
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/tradeoffer/new/?partner=125433561&token=9CNgf6nI
> 
> Link also on my steam profile
> 
> _Please, no alt accounts, low dota hours, etc.._
> 
> I want to make people happy with their favorite hero's no give to someone to resell.


Just a bundle for DK:

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/570/Dragon%27s%20Ascension

It was after the PA event, so definitely not a cluster drop from PA arcana nemesis contract fullfilled / denied.

At least it was Worth something. lol


----------



## connectwise

I love motivational videos. But this speed gaming video does more for me than my normal ones whenever I need a pick me up. Damn.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Did you ever actually get a drop that didn't disappoint you? x1 Level 360 DOTA profile , x4 100+, x 2 25+
> 
> Never got ANYTHING that didn't just piss me off. My best drop ever was a DOTACinema pudge tassels. only non .01 cent item I ever got.
> 
> Now the offering, that was a different story. I exploited the hell out of those, and hope this upcoming beast even has another.
> 
> If you want .01 CENT items send me trade offer, I'm about to quick sell a bunch of crap on market, so feel free


while you do have a point, yes, I DID get drops that I liked. At least twice.

One time being a CK mount. It was worth at most 35 cents really, but I like the hero a lot and I play him quite a bit as well so I was OK with that. Don't remember whats the other item.

In terms of money, you are right, most drops were close to worthless, but Valve does have to earn money and giving every player some cheap cosmetics for free once in a while is a pretty good thing. An item every 10-20 games is a sweet spot where even players who never spent money on the game can enjoy a little bit of it. Now they just F'ed it up


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> New update.
> 
> Dota Pit compendium seems awesome!
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2tgmmm/dota_2_update_main_client_january_23_2015/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> while you do have a point, yes, I DID get drops that I liked. At least twice.
> 
> One time being a CK mount. It was worth at most 35 cents really, but I like the hero a lot and I play him quite a bit as well so I was OK with that. Don't remember whats the other item.
> 
> In terms of money, you are right, most drops were close to worthless, but Valve does have to earn money and giving every player some cheap cosmetics for free once in a while is a pretty good thing. An item every 10-20 games is a sweet spot where even players who never spent money on the game can enjoy a little bit of it. Now they just F'ed it up


I get the mental aspect of getting drops, and how it can be fun.

Personally, I'd MUCH rather them give us a reason to unbox chests again.

Looking at the past 20 chests, on a majority the best item we can get is some very rare mythical p.o.s.set worth MAX on market 15$ (hunter of kings w/ red moon). The one's that do give a chance at random unusual courier, we're still only looking at (best case scenario) an Etheral Flame Fox, worth most on market 300-350$ if the prismatic is top tier.

This is nothing! Why bother unboxing when we can craft anything we want. There is no point other than to get a new set we like.

There plan is

1) Guarantee no duplicate sets
2) Restrict us from buying/selling/trading the sets we don't want for what we want
3) Most suckers, like me, buy each chest multiple (max) times to get the 1 set/item we actually want.
4) Valve, Profit. Traders = no point move to CS:GO/TF2 or retire
5) This economist they hired to manager their online economies is crap in my book. My best guess is "we're" (DOTA 2) an experiment. If everything goes well with our changes they'll be implemented into CS:GO/TF2. If they kill off value of knives/skins in those games, steam trading is dead, the way we once knew it.

This upcoming patch is the end for us, I think.

As long as the Chinese are spending mucho deniro, they're not gonna care how the rest of us feel. China = no keys = consider gambling = main reason for changes = no rare skins = dead trade = mass Asian's spending way more than the west ever could

Imagine in CS:GO you can craft the unique patters/designs on knives... insta R.I.P. of value.. just like with couriers in the 3 spirits patch. One day courier sells for 38,000 USD.. next day it's worth under 5,000$, a year later under 1000$? 500? Will anyone even pay for this **** when they can craft something similar?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*


i think we are speaking from 2 totally different (probably opposite even) perspective. I basically represent the F2P community who avoid spending any money in this game while you represent traders who might or might not play the game at all (your points were not gameplay-oriented)


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i believe we are talking from completely different (almost opposite even) perspectives.
> i think we are speaking from 2 totally different (probably opposite even) perspective. I basically represent the F2P community who avoid spending any money in this game while you represent traders who might or might not play the game at all (your points were not gameplay-oriented)


I just needed to vent.. I'm good now, breathing again


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Also, it seems that you can no longer buy sets from chests directly off the store like we could with DC chest and December chest.

The idea was nice even though the price was a little high for my taste.

Now If I want the new spectre/gundam set, I need to buy a few chests just for it and waith 3 months to sell the other sets I dont care about.

Plz fix volvo.


----------



## evilferret

Maybe the experiment is to see how people "value" virtual items.









The end of Dota trading started a while ago. Trading been slowly getting worse year after year.

Volvo going to try to maximize profits for Volvo. Not sure why people think they care about us.

I still have a suspicion drops are connected to purchases.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Maybe the experiment is to see how people "value" virtual items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end of Dota trading started a while ago. Trading been slowly getting worse year after year.
> 
> Volvo going to try to maximize profits for Volvo. Not sure why people think they care about us.
> 
> I still have a suspicion drops are connected to purchases.


I concur... I notice when I buy alot of items from DOTA store (and not steam market) and Steam games during a specific time frame (around 30 days) - I would get the very rare more often... mainly because I was buying steam games and buying/giving away couriers for contests. I think your drop rate or chance to get very rare goes up if you throw money directly at volvo...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I concur... I notice when I buy alot of items from DOTA store (and not steam market) and Steam games during a specific time frame (around 30 days) - I would get the very rare more often... mainly because I was buying steam games and buying/giving away couriers for contests. I think your drop rate or chance to get very rare goes up if you throw money directly at volvo...


Pray for thy Gaben for he is generous to his "believers". hahah

Buying hats giff you more hats, dem volvo so Genius.


----------



## evilferret

Got to zapport Morph.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1187390626

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1187242042

I need to work on item builds. o.0

Didn't need Midas with Sol's Radiance.

Thanks Nix for playing position 6 until I was able to get active.

Still need to hammer out my item buildup. o.0

Or maybe start a 2 boot meta.


----------



## mylilpony

had a support morph in my trilane against a dual offlane (veno/jugg). Outside of first blood it really didn't offer much during laning, but my supports were pretty bad. 0 tp's to help mid/offlane who had died around 10x in the first 10 mins (though my offlane was really bad and we had a sniper mid)

also have had 5k'ers with under 50% winrate in 200+ ranked games, how is that even possible .


----------



## connectwise

It seems that people don't understand they need tp support for mid or counter ganks. This is not even mentioning supports supposed to gank mid. But the thing we see is a jungler in almost every game. So when that happens to your team you have an extremely poor 5th position support and really have no room for mistakes. If you lose the lane there's no coming back in that stage and you have to make it up elsewhere.

Sucks b/c I really like jungling.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> had a support morph in my trilane against a dual offlane (veno/jugg). Outside of first blood it really didn't offer much during laning, but my supports were pretty bad. 0 tp's to help mid/offlane who had died around 10x in the first 10 mins (though my offlane was really bad and we had a sniper mid)
> 
> also have had 5k'ers with under 50% winrate in 200+ ranked games, how is that even possible .


Support Morph was awful the first 10 mins but that was expected.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It seems that people don't understand they need tp support for mid or counter ganks. This is not even mentioning supports supposed to gank mid. But the thing we see is a jungler in almost every game. So when that happens to your team you have an extremely poor 5th position support and really have no room for mistakes. If you lose the lane there's no coming back in that stage and you have to make it up elsewhere.
> 
> Sucks b/c I really like jungling.


You could stop playing junglers.









I usually hover over a jungler (or even pick one and repick a support since the gold loss is worth a decent team comp). Works a good amount of times.

5 position usually isn't a ganking position unless you're running duo roam. Not sure how that extremely poor and underleveled support going to gank for you.


----------



## Atham

Support morphling is the best. Early game is mediocre, but late game that 4 sec stun is insane. We really did win because of Sol carrying us and that late game stunning. Of course there was the glorious Windranger who saved our early-mid game. I was just bad. :| In my defence, they did take my storm.

Storm spirit is currently my favourite hero. He is just so fun to play. You reach 6 and you can always solo kill the mid laner.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Support morphling is the best. Early game is mediocre, but late game that 4 sec stun is insane. We really did win because of Sol carrying us and that late game stunning. Of course there was the glorious Windranger who saved our early-mid game. I was just bad. :| In my defence, they did take my storm.
> 
> Storm spirit is currently my favourite hero. He is just so fun to play. You reach 6 and you can always solo kill the mid laner.


Storm, TA, and Troll are 100% the best hero to climb MMR with in this current meta. Jug and slark are good, too but will get out laned mid by the other 3, if players are equal skill.

You guys like this support Morph.. I despise it. Mana cost is way too high on waveform/blast to be useful early game. He has no MS, and he is gonna have no damage if your str>agi. So he is good for what, a 4 sec stun?

I await EF's antagonizing reply

IMHO

P.S. (edit)

You're not killing a TA or ES @ 6 btw =p

#whoami's random comment on OCN dota 2 forums of the day


----------



## redalert

FYI DAC starts on Wednesday(late Tuesday (for people in the US) with the Wildcard teams to qualify for the main event. The start time for the 1st game is 8PM PST/ 11EST 4/5AM for people in the EU.
Its free to watch in Dota. http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/Dota_2_Asia_Championships/Wildcard


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Storm, TA, and Troll are 100% the best hero to climb MMR with in this current meta. Jug and slark are good, too but will get out laned mid by the other 3, if players are equal skill.
> 
> You guys like this support Morph.. I despise it. Mana cost is way too high on waveform/blast to be useful early game. He has no MS, and he is gonna have no damage if your str>agi. So he is good for what, a 4 sec stun?
> 
> I await EF's antagonizing reply
> 
> IMHO
> 
> P.S. (edit)
> 
> You're not killing a TA or ES @ 6 btw =p
> 
> #whoami's random comment on OCN dota 2 forums of the day


But the power of 4 sec stun!

Don't you also hate Sun's solo off Lich?














Hmmm... Eul SF?


----------



## EarthSpiritD2

Hi guys







.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> But the power of 4 sec stun!
> 
> Don't you also hate Sun's solo off Lich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Eul SF?


TBH, I still am not 100% sure the EUL's on sf. I understand it's to stop from being initiated on. Like brew's would always get euls against silence, since manta is crap on panda. Manta, isn't crap on SF, though. I guess to dodge batrider/qop/es that game.. but they eastern teams love it on SF.

The individual skill of the east is not even comparable to the west. We look like ****.

If the Chinese do it, don't question it, cus they are the gosu


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 5 position usually isn't a ganking position unless you're running duo roam. Not sure how that extremely poor and underleveled support going to gank for you.


Bascially has to be Mirana + friend (ogre, venge or bane preferred, shadow demon also works but it takes a bit more skill to pull off). It can work from as low as level 1.

But I agree. Duo roam is high risk high reward strat. If it works out great it's great, but if it doesn't, someone's gonna suffer. I kind of like the strat because it's always surprises people in my MMR, but it's hard to actually pull it off in random pubs because of the "whatever" picks.


----------



## jojoenglish85

was anyone experiencing random lagging/major lagging in the last 15 hours or so?


----------



## connectwise

SF in lower pubs = bad time. Eul on SF in low lvl pubs = still a bad time.


----------



## jojoenglish85

man i had a horrible night yesterday trying to play, ended restarting router many time to see if it was the problem, but just the dota servers.


----------



## ku4eto

Teamfight supports for the win.
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1190803838

edit :

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1190901003

this combo is amazing , Axe got crazy dunks , i got slick stuns and arrows , zeus and AA ... well , their combo and teamplay was amazing. The Zeus is the DeathProhpet from the previously linked game , we got randomed together.


----------



## frickfrock999

Just started playing last night...

Any of my OCN brothers want to help a cheeky scrub out and be my teammate?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> SF in lower pubs = bad time. Eul on SF in low lvl pubs = still a bad time.


I don't SF often but when I do, I go Eul's.









You should see Tox. He goes silly SF builds and wins a good amount percentage (higher when he's stacking with us since we drag his MMR down).

SF is fine in the trenches.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> TBH, I still am not 100% sure the EUL's on sf. I understand it's to stop from being initiated on. Like brew's would always get euls against silence, since manta is crap on panda. Manta, isn't crap on SF, though. I guess to dodge batrider/qop/es that game.. but they eastern teams love it on SF.
> 
> The individual skill of the east is not even comparable to the west. We look like ****.
> 
> If the Chinese do it, don't question it, cus they are the gosu


I picked up Eul SF from my Garena days. Guess that's why I'm more open to the idea when I started seeing it being played more in Asia.

Offensive Eul so stronk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Just started playing last night...
> 
> Any of my OCN brothers want to help a cheeky scrub out and be my teammate?


Hit me or Red up for a guild invite later tonight.

Ughhh.... so much snow and can't leave yet.

Red how bad is the snow near you?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarthSpiritD2*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Just started playing last night...
> 
> Any of my OCN brothers want to help a cheeky scrub out and be my teammate?


I can send you guys an OCN guild invite just add me on steam http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198016726550/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I don't SF often but when I do, I go Eul's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should see Tox. He goes silly SF builds and wins a good amount percentage (higher when he's stacking with us since we drag his MMR down).
> 
> SF is fine in the trenches.
> I picked up Eul SF from my Garena days. Guess that's why I'm more open to the idea when I started seeing it being played more in Asia.
> 
> Offensive Eul so stronk.
> Hit me or Red up for a guild invite later tonight.
> 
> Ughhh.... so much snow and can't leave yet.
> 
> Red how bad is the snow near you?


Not much of anything so far still calling for 6-12 for Philly still. I was expecting snow when I woke up this morning and it was barely snowing GG clueless weather people


----------



## Bastard Wolf

There aint no Snow in Tahiti.









Weather is gud. hahaha

As for SF Eul, I think it's still legit albeit more situationnal. Lot of fun to play though.

Chinese meta for SF is more about Mek SF without Eul's atm.

They also skip Mek quite often and just go PT > Aquila > Situationnal item (often straight into bkb).

Mostly depends on players though and their preferences.

The pilot's skill is more important on SF than the item build, imo.


----------



## connectwise

That 7K+ mmr sf went euls as well. Mek is standard on chinese SF for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I don't SF often but when I do, I go Eul's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should see Tox. He goes silly SF builds and wins a good amount percentage (higher when he's stacking with us since we drag his MMR down).
> 
> SF is fine in the trenches.
> I picked up Eul SF from my Garena days. Guess that's why I'm more open to the idea when I started seeing it being played more in Asia.
> 
> Offensive Eul so stronk.
> Hit me or Red up for a guild invite later tonight.
> 
> Ughhh.... so much snow and can't leave yet.
> 
> Red how bad is the snow near you?


I don't think you saw what I wrote before. It was about how SF needs to be protected since he's a farmer. In high lvl play people know to have two supports and TP rotation mid when he gets ganked, or have roamers to gank mid to ensure he wins mid. But in mid pubs people really don't know this and leave SF exposed.

I have been watching aloha dance and tons of other streamers play SF, even they have a really hard time as SF in pubs due to lack of knowledgeable supports.

SF is a defensive item first type of hero. But blink euls is a snowball item. So it's hella hard to chose.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> There aint no Snow in Tahiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather is gud. hahaha
> 
> As for SF Eul, I think it's still legit albeit more situationnal. Lot of fun to play though.
> 
> Chinese meta for SF is more about Mek SF without Eul's atm.
> 
> They also skip Mek quite often and just go PT > Aquila > Situationnal item (often straight into bkb).
> 
> Mostly depends on players though and their preferences.
> 
> The pilot's skill is more important on SF than the item build, imo.


I think Eul SF is more consistent (less situational) than Mek SF especially at our trench.

I don't see too much Mek SF watching Asian pubs. Seems more a Pro thing.


----------



## connectwise

Well now that euls is mainstay with the pros in pubs it seems everyone wants to do it.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think Eul SF is more consistent (less situational) than Mek SF especially at our trench.
> 
> I don't see too much Mek SF watching Asian pubs. Seems more a Pro thing.


I dunno mang, going just Mek SF is kind of a safe item route (and cheaper).

Anyways, as I said, it's mostly preference.

Also, anyone planning to bandwagon Troll warlord?

Too stronk atm.


----------



## connectwise

Either 1st pick or ban imo. Troll is to ostrong.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can send you guys an OCN guild invite just add me on steam http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198016726550/
> Not much of anything so far still calling for 6-12 for Philly still. I was expecting snow when I woke up this morning and it was barely snowing GG clueless weather people


Added!


----------



## redalert

Sent the guild invite


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Just started playing last night...
> 
> Any of my OCN brothers want to help a cheeky scrub out and be my teammate?


Woah......the famous chocolate lover is joining our club!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You should see Tox. He goes silly SF builds and wins a good amount percentage (higher when he's stacking with us since we drag his MMR down).


I disagree.

Tox is just good with the hero. Him winning as SF with whatever build tells you absolutely nothing about said build


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Just started playing last night...
> 
> Any of my OCN brothers want to help a cheeky scrub out and be my teammate?


Add me to your list i am sure that would make gappo happy lol









Steam is [OCN]scooter.jay


----------



## Atham

frickfrock999, any time I am online we can play. Steam name: [OCN] Angelus.

Tox, how do you direct and aim your shadow razes without actually moving towards said direction? I mean, how do you just turn SF? Do you click in the specific direction and use the stop command?


----------



## j3poysy

What's the base level to do ranked matches? I'm currently level 7,and I got into dota 2 recently but was a good player when dota was available back then.. and it's really frustrating to play with others who have a "I don't want to rely on anyone" mindset. There are times when i was the carry that i had to buy courier and wards... sigh


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> What's the base level to do ranked matches? I'm currently level 7,and I got into dota 2 recently but was a good player when dota was available back then.. and it's really frustrating to play with others who have a "I don't want to rely on anyone" mindset. There are times when i was the carry that i had to buy courier and wards... sigh


Level 13, but I think they added a few other factors in later on.

You have to realize that you're being rated starting from your first game, even in unranked.
In your first ranked game, your MMR will be the same as it is in unranked at that point, but they diverge after that.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> What's the base level to do ranked matches? I'm currently level 7,and I got into dota 2 recently but was a good player when dota was available back then.. and it's really frustrating to play with others who have a "I don't want to rely on anyone" mindset. There are times when i was the carry that i had to buy courier and wards... sigh


Dont expect anything different in ranked unless you have a stack....


----------



## j3poysy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Level 13, but I think they added a few other factors in later on.
> 
> You have to realize that you're being rated starting from your first game, even in unranked.
> In your first ranked game, your MMR will be the same as it is in unranked at that point, but they diverge after that.


Oh darn... it does take a while doesn't it? I heard you can buy battlepoints and stuff.. I'll just grind it out i guess haha. One more thing i notice is that people easily give up. They just disconnect if they didn't get the lanes they wanted or fed. Sigh..


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I dunno mang, going just Mek SF is kind of a safe item route (and cheaper).
> 
> Anyways, as I said, it's mostly preference.
> 
> Also, anyone planning to bandwagon Troll warlord?
> 
> Too stronk atm.


Mek is a teamfight item. Unless you use it, its not a great item.

I rather you rush Eul than Mek truthfully. Even stacked we don't take advantage of the Mek until 20-30 mins.

I'm eh on Troll. Once he gets some nice hats maybe....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Woah......the famous chocolate lover is joining our club!
> I disagree.
> 
> Tox is just good with the hero. Him winning as SF with whatever build tells you absolutely nothing about said build


connect was saying SF is useless in the trenches.

Using Tox as an example since he's the only OCNer who mains SF.

IMO SF on my list of hardest heroes to master. Hitting your razes consistently is hard. Needs good positioning, map awareness and ability to read the game (more than heroes with an escape or naturally tanky). If you can do that, go whatever item build you want.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> Oh darn... it does take a while doesn't it? I heard you can buy battlepoints and stuff.. I'll just grind it out i guess haha. One more thing i notice is that people easily give up. They just disconnect if they didn't get the lanes they wanted or fed. Sigh..


Don't mind those people at lower brackets and prepare yourself. Those people somehow are everywhere.









http://www.pcgamesn.com/valve-s-economist-may-become-greece-s-new-finance-minister-fear-the-hat-event-horizon

o.0 Will he giff hats?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> What's the base level to do ranked matches? I'm currently level 7,and I got into dota 2 recently but was a good player when dota was available back then.. and it's really frustrating to play with others who have a "I don't want to rely on anyone" mindset. There are times when i was the carry that i had to buy courier and wards... sigh


just play party matches until you hit lvl 13, is the best way to at least have 1 or 2 other reliable ppl


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Add me to your list i am sure that would make gappo happy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steam is [OCN]scooter.jay


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> frickfrock999, any time I am online we can play. Steam name: [OCN] Angelus.
> 
> Tox, how do you direct and aim your shadow razes without actually moving towards said direction? I mean, how do you just turn SF? Do you click in the specific direction and use the stop command?


Excellent, just added you guys too!

Now the crew is ever expanding.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> What's the base level to do ranked matches? I'm currently level 7,and I got into dota 2 recently but was a good player when dota was available back then.. and it's really frustrating to play with others who have a "I don't want to rely on anyone" mindset. There are times when i was the carry that i had to buy courier and wards... sigh


I've read that they've changed the ranked requirements now (since months ago). It used to be level 13. Now I'm not sure.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> What's the base level to do ranked matches? I'm currently level 7,and I got into dota 2 recently but was a good player when dota was available back then.. and it's really frustrating to play with others who have a "I don't want to rely on anyone" mindset. There are times when i was the carry that i had to buy courier and wards... sigh


If you want to win, even as a carry, you will sometime have to buy wards, courier, smoke, gem, etc = solo que in pubs.... if you are in a stack with OCN = ef and I will do that for you - just don't get mad when we get ganked warding for you....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> If you want to win, even as a carry, you will sometime have to buy wards, courier, smoke, gem, etc = solo que in pubs.... if you are in a stack with OCN = ef and I will do that for you - just don't get mad when we get ganked warding for you....


I didn't pick support life. Support life picked me.









Even when I'm AM.


----------



## connectwise

Regarding wards, no matter what position you play, if you see that it's avail, you should buy it. The exception is if you're close to a timing item, something as important as a euls battle lina or blink on centaur. Basically whenever it's up, someone on your team should buy it. Otherwise your team is just losing it.

Also if possible, look to get an early gem around 20-30 min mark and just mass deward. Make the enemy team see black, absolutely nothing. Just don't lose it, leave it in base during fights etc.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> frickfrock999, any time I am online we can play. Steam name: [OCN] Angelus.
> 
> Tox, how do you direct and aim your shadow razes without actually moving towards said direction? I mean, how do you just turn SF? Do you click in the specific direction and use the stop command?


Yes, thats correct!
I also dont know why you can't raze while you turn in dota 2.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> frickfrock999, any time I am online we can play. Steam name: [OCN] Angelus.
> 
> Tox, how do you direct and aim your shadow razes without actually moving towards said direction? I mean, how do you just turn SF? Do you click in the specific direction and use the stop command?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thats correct!
> I also dont know why you can't raze while you turn in dota 2.
Click to expand...

I will try to play more of SF then.

Regarding support plays, just ask Sun how he does it. He is such a greedy support player, but he has all the wards up somehow. You know it is gg when he picks dazzle or lich.


----------



## CtXPL

I try and main SF as much as I can, playing him is just REALLY fun for some reason. Razes are really hard to land but there is a mod you can put in your startup config so it shows the radii, which is really handy when you're learning to play. I still dont know what a good build for SF really entails, but I try and go for crys and a few other various utility items like power boots and helm of the dominator. Probably a really bad build but it _seems(?)_ to work for me. General build tips would be really cool


----------



## Atham

Builds for SF are all variable. You have to adapt. They have orchid, silencer and that bs? Get a manta.

You can go the tanky build with mek and all, but it is all situational. That is at least from what I saw toxsick do. Oh and don't forget to get at least 1 rapier.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> I try and main SF as much as I can, playing him is just REALLY fun for some reason. Razes are really hard to land but there is a mod you can put in your startup config so it shows the radii, which is really handy when you're learning to play. I still dont know what a good build for SF really entails, but I try and go for crys and a few other various utility items like power boots and helm of the dominator. Probably a really bad build but it _seems(?)_ to work for me. General build tips would be really cool


What's your MMR and how good are your basics?

If you're sub 3.5k (maybe 4k) I would worry about basics more than item builds.

Should be asking yourself what does my hero need to win every 10-15 mins and adjust your item build (especially if you're not going to hit your item timings). I hate when people insist on getting their "core" items late because they can't adjust. Yes, you got ganked please adjust your item build.

I'm not a fan of HotD unless you consistently stack.

You should try to learn the range for Raze. Learning ranges helps with all heroes unless you have a mod for every hero and their skills.


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> What's your MMR and how good are your basics?
> 
> If you're sub 3.5k (maybe 4k) I would worry about basics more than item builds.
> 
> Should be asking yourself what does my hero need to win every 10-15 mins and adjust your item build (especially if you're not going to hit your item timings). I hate when people insist on getting their "core" items late because they can't adjust. Yes, you got ganked please adjust your item build.
> 
> I'm not a fan of HotD unless you consistently stack.
> 
> You should try to learn the range for Raze. Learning ranges helps with all heroes unless you have a mod for every hero and their skills.


Very sub 3.5k, I've logged maybe 50 hours in it. I usually start with tango, tiara, slipper slipper and aim for 2 wraith masks and treads about 8 minutes in. The rest is pretty straight forward with building up to crys and shadowblade, HotD and maybe something else.

As far as Raze goes I'm getting better at aiming them, though occasionally I'll cast them in the wrong direction or just flat out press the wrong one and miss completely. I just need to not be stupid when pushing buttons.


----------



## redalert

The 2nd chest for the DAC compendium will be out tonight


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The 2nd chest for the DAC compendium will be out tonight


So gud!

UPDATE: chests available in inventory.

hopefully i get the rare item of the six i have. XD


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I will try to play more of SF then.
> 
> Regarding support plays, just ask Sun how he does it. He is such a greedy support player, but he has all the wards up somehow. You know it is gg when he picks dazzle or lich.


SF was how I went up in mmr basically. Last month I had over 78% win rate on it before some bad bad games, you know those unwinnable games.

Speaking of drops before, I was suprised to see people getting drops!










And I got this treasure right after:


----------



## redalert

the ember weapon is nice I think its 2 items like the manta blades for AM. New hero hype Winter Wyvern has been added to the list including attack particles and ambient eye glow effects.


----------



## HandGunPat

I play, add me. handgunpat


----------



## Atham

I need that ember spirit set!

For SF, what build did you go to get that 78% winrate.


----------



## connectwise

Basically extremely defensive. I've figured out the most cost effective ehp booster for first major item depending if it's vs magical or physical line up. Also you have to learn when not to pick SF. Like when they have a QW voker or spirit breaker, nyx etc that will constantly gank mid. You can't do anything about that. Even 1v1 vs qop, it's easy to give up first blood if you're not careful and by then qop will snowball faster than you.


----------



## scooter.jay

Well somehow since crimbo i have not had the best luck every game there is the whole team going full ****** i just don't get it? I would say that if i mess up its fair but it is not me lol. Last solo ranked game today made me want to scream lol

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1194429584

Why do people just fight when they see a hero every time even when they should know they cant win ?

Ohh well just have to keep trying i guess ha ha


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> Basically extremely defensive. I've figured out the most cost effective ehp booster for first major item depending if it's vs magical or physical line up. Also you have to learn when not to pick SF. Like when they have a QW voker or spirit breaker, nyx etc that will constantly gank mid. You can't do anything about that. Even 1v1 vs qop, it's easy to give up first blood if you're not careful and by then qop will snowball faster than you.


Could you elaborate on the "magical vs physical lineup"? Like generally what heroes and what items are included.

On another note, who is going to TI5?


----------



## connectwise

Magical = spell damage
Physical = right click damage + some spell damage like WD SShaman ulti etc.

For example if enemy lack disables, you can skip bkb first. If they have a lot, either don't pick SF if you don't have good support, or get bkb first.


----------



## exodus1500

I got the Ember rapiers. Too bad no one ever supports so I always have to support... so I will never actually see them used.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I got the Ember rapiers. Too bad no one ever supports so I always have to support... so I will never actually see them used.


Play roaming Ember.














YaphetS playing SF since everybody talking about SF. Title is a bit misleading since they weren't facing off mid.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Play roaming Ember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My interest is peaked.... tell me more.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Play roaming Ember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YaphetS playing SF since everybody talking about SF. Title is a bit misleading since they weren't facing off mid.


Playing ember with B god sword is mandatory now hahaha

Offload your other Ember Swords, they plumetting.

Mang Yaphets giff hope to all SF players.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Play roaming Ember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YaphetS playing SF since everybody talking about SF. Title is a bit misleading since they weren't facing off mid.


Yeah that was such a misleading title. Kind of a mismatch with brew vs SF mid. This was esp the case when they had a roaming mirana and lion ganking mid early when they had a chance.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

To all the doto economists here:

What do you think about hoarding a few DAC compendium?

Indeed, they wont be for sale after DAC (dunno the exact date) and I was wondering if they would reach the same price as TI4 compendium, currently floating around 15/16 euros in the market.

Grabbing a few does seem like a safe investment.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I got the Ember rapiers. Too bad no one ever supports so I always have to support... so I will never actually see them used.
> 
> 
> 
> Play roaming Ember.
Click to expand...

I approve of that

Connectwise, what is your usual item build progression for SF?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> To all the doto economists here:
> 
> What do you think about hoarding a few DAC compendium?
> 
> Indeed, they wont be for sale after DAC (dunno the exact date) and I was wondering if they would reach the same price as TI4 compendium, currently floating around 15/16 euros in the market.
> 
> Grabbing a few does seem like a safe investment.


I'm hoping the Golden Skadi I got yesterday can payback all the money I threw at Volvo for the DAC compendium


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I'm hoping the Golden Skadi I got yesterday can payback all the money I threw at Volvo for the DAC compendium


Prepare to unload on 28FEB. lol

Did you get the new tide immortal?

I have not opened my new chests yet. XD


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Prepare to unload on 28FEB. lol
> 
> Did you get the new tide immortal?
> 
> I have not opened my new chests yet. XD


No... I still have one of the Immortal version 2 chest... since I got all 5 items of that one already...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> No... I still have one of the Immortal version 2 chest... since I got all 5 items of that one already...


I wish you luck then. haha

People reported that they did not get it even after like 8/10 chests opened.

The item is crap though but an immortal kind of crap. hahaha


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> To all the doto economists here:
> 
> What do you think about hoarding a few DAC compendium?
> 
> Indeed, they wont be for sale after DAC (dunno the exact date) and I was wondering if they would reach the same price as TI4 compendium, currently floating around 15/16 euros in the market.
> 
> Grabbing a few does seem like a safe investment.


There is probably a lot people thinking the same thing, you probably could make a few bucks but I doubt it will go that high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I'm hoping the Golden Skadi I got yesterday can payback all the money I threw at Volvo for the DAC compendium


If you get $5 for it consider yourself lucky. The TI4 immortals are almost all under a $1 since everybody has them. I expect DAC immortals to be the same way. Best thing to do is sell it as soon as you can price will drop quickly. The long wait on selling most items now nobody really knows what prices are gonna do.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> There is probably a lot people thinking the same thing, you probably could make a few bucks but I doubt it will go that high.
> If you get $5 for it consider yourself lucky. The TI4 immortals are almost all under a $1 since everybody has them. I expect DAC immortals to be the same way. Best thing to do is sell it as soon as you can price will drop quickly. The long wait on selling most items now nobody really knows what prices are gonna do.


I think it will be more like TI3 immortal pricing - mainly because there is less quantity... if the prize pool was like $5 Million + then yes the immortal prices will be similar to TI4 due to more people owning the immortals and flooding the market.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> No... I still have one of the Immortal version 2 chest... since I got all 5 items of that one already...


How many of those did you guys get? I've gotten two so far into it. But I was watching wagamama's stream and he's got two pairs of the ES rapiers, WK swords each, and more, AND he got another treasure chest on stream and got another pair of QoP wings. It's like, everyone's getting lucky except me. XD

Quite honestly though, they aren't worth much after a while, esp after three months, or when TI5 rolls around (IMO). I mean look at all the immortal items from TI4, all dropped in price. Many of it only costs around few dollars now.

Regarding SF build progression:










^ It's basically like that.

Basically you'd want items that will boost your attack speed, hp pool and mana regen, and keep on working on boosting your eHP.

Depending who you're lanening against and how easy it is to win the lane, you'd either want to start with 2 GG branches and 1 pooled tango with raze first, or wraith band, 4 tangos and 2 shared tangos and raze/necromastery first, or anything in between.

For example, if you're against a heavy spammer like zeus you'd want a magic stick as part of your starting set up, and necromastery since he has low right click and you can get last hits. But other laneners will have stronger right click due to various reasons and they can out deny you at first, so you'd want razes first.

With that out of the way here's the usual progression:

Bottle
Boots
stick/wand
ring of aquila
treads
-Magic wand and then aquila is 1, 2 of the most efficient EHP increasing items in the game.

Most pros would go mek now with their 2k+ gold. I disagree with this choice. In pubs you don't have proper support, not a lot of mana boot support, therefore you have to play a bit more selfish. Mek is also less efficient EHP item. For the money you'd want to chose between magical ehp, physical, both, or specialty item.

Sange is 2050
Platemail is 1400
Point booster is 1200
Drums are 1900
Mek is 2300 and
Ghost septer is 1600.

In terms of physical eHP efficiency:
1, point booster
2, sange
3, platemail
4, drums
5, mek
- ghost scepter is a special item that you need to rush vs a lineup full of physical right clicks, eg, WD ulti and jugg ulti etc.

I would then get one of those items as value eHP increase item before going either finishing that item or going bkb.

For example, against a lineup of BB, lion, ember spirit, PA, and NS, I went platemail, into AC, into BKB, into SnY into MKB, into Deso. PA tries to blink on me, just get wrecked from req and added value platemail tankieness early mid game after lanening stages.

Other games I'd either get a sange before bkb, or point booster before bkb, that is dependent on a few things:
If you're planning to fight heavily in the mid and late game, you'd want sange, this way you can complete SnY after BKB and fight.
If the game require you to get deso vs heavy armor, you'd want Sange instead of point booster since you won't be building into skadi
If the enemy are natural BKB carriers, you'd want point booster to build into a skadi later, as it's one of the only lockdowns against BKB carriers
If the enemy has a lot of magic damage as well, you'd want a point booster, as it's a better defensive item than sange.
- sometimes the game calls for bother eye of skadi and SnY. So I'd get a Sange first, BKB next, then point booster, then yasha, then complete skadi. That's why you saw a lot of previous games with both eye and skadi.

....

There's just too much to get into. I have few pages of this worked out here in my notebook of calculations and progression, just doesn't fit on typing format on forum. But at least I hoped this helped you so far.

Basically there are two cookie cutter six slots:
1.
treads aqui wand
BKB SnY MoM (situational lifesteal)
Then both wand and aquila slots are sold and replaced with items like deso, mkb, diffusal

2.
treads aqui wand
BKB AC (situational slot)
Then aqui and wand are replaced with SnY/Skadi, and the situational slot is like your diffusal, deso, mkb.


----------



## CtXPL

You're awesome, thanks man.


----------



## Atham

I need to play with you connectwise some time, either as a stack or as a coach. You seem to be very analytical.


----------



## connectwise

Yes but I've only started mid last year so I don't know much yet. This game's complicated.


----------



## CtXPL

My steam is the same as my handle here, I should be able to play a bit more once stuff settles down for me.

I need to work more on denying and action canceling though, that would be a good time to work on that I guess


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yes but I've only started mid last year so I don't know much yet. This game's complicated.












Support Morph too stronk.

I feel like you're discounting Mek heals.

Edit: Anybody got a list of all charge based skills?

There seems to be a bug with Pheonix(Aghs) and charged based skills.

pony... can you try out Riki + Refresher in a lobby. Use up all your blink charges and than refresh.

Sniper + Phoenix seems to give infinite Shrapnel charges.

Wonder if you can give Ember/Earth infinite Remnants.






Probably be fixed by tonight.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Support Morph too stronk.


not working to well for LGD right now, lmao.

USA USA USA

dropping zai and rtz was the best thing EG ever did.


----------



## connectwise

I dunno... when zai and rtz were at their best in EG, they looked unstoppable. No doubt they needed to leave according to rtz's vlog and zai's poor plays. Definitely needed to change.

I was watching VG vs EG yesterday and we saw old man fear on slark having a very rough time in lane. I mean at almost 10 min he had under 40 lh. But in the late game he still ended up being the highest networth hero.

Some trends we're seeing:

usual brew venge lion dazzle axe troll jugg.

But finally SF being picked a lot more to counter axe troll jugg, and TA being picked a lot more to counter SF because of it.

Regarding Mek, it's not that I undervalue it as an item, it's I distrust other players in pubs. Just because you heal them doesn't mean they'll make the right plays in the fight that will actually turn it around for you. Then there's the mana factor; When you're getting ganked at early mid game between 8-14, you're usually farming and don't have enough mana for razes, req, and mek. Magic stick only gets you so far. In pubs very rarely do you have supports that are willing to go mana boots. For SF to farm the jungle and lane effectively he needs to be double raze, then single raze another camp; It uses up too much mana. It's just not efficient enough for the money, and mana investment.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I think it will be more like TI3 immortal pricing - mainly because there is less quantity... if the prize pool was like $5 Million + then yes the immortal prices will be similar to TI4 due to more people owning the immortals and flooding the market.


There are more DAC immortals already than TI3 by a huge amount. The prizepool for TI3 was $1.6 million and went up to $2.8. DAC prizepool started at $250k and currently is at $2.4 million thats an extra million dollars in hats. Unless the very rare immortals are really hard to get like an unusual courier no chance of seeing any decent prices of immortals. Now if they have 2 chests with 10 immortals in each for TI5 then you could probably see some better pricing on immortals since it would be alot more expensive to get all the immortals. The fact that I got the slark and Tide immortals means they wont be worth squat


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> There are more DAC immortals already than TI3 by a huge amount. The prizepool for TI3 was $1.6 million and went up to $2.8. DAC prizepool started at $250k and currently is at $2.4 million thats an extra million dollars in hats. Unless the very rare immortals are really hard to get like an unusual courier no chance of seeing any decent prices of immortals. Now if they have 2 chests with 10 immortals in each for TI5 then you could probably see some better pricing on immortals since it would be alot more expensive to get all the immortals. The fact that I got the slark and Tide immortals means they wont be worth squat


It was fun opening these chests though. Haha

Quality Wise they're pretty good except a few exceptions.

The tide immortal is disappointing to say the least.

As for the Skadi, I still prefere the mighty Spanky the mofoing daggerfish.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> There are more DAC immortals already than TI3 by a huge amount. The prizepool for TI3 was $1.6 million and went up to $2.8. DAC prizepool started at $250k and currently is at $2.4 million thats an extra million dollars in hats. Unless the very rare immortals are really hard to get like an unusual courier no chance of seeing any decent prices of immortals. Now if they have 2 chests with 10 immortals in each for TI5 then you could probably see some better pricing on immortals since it would be alot more expensive to get all the immortals. The fact that I got the slark and Tide immortals means they wont be worth squat


Can you post pictures of the tide imoortal?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Can you post pictures of the tide imoortal?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Hmmm... I still prefer my sharky tide


----------



## connectwise

That looks like crap... imo anyways... I only got the mine on that guy.

Check it out! Another item drop from an actual game!










Just be sure to ignore the casual racism lol.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Tidosaurus best tide set!

Nekkid gojira is dope.


----------



## connectwise

Isn't it kind of awkward that the hero's based on sweating so much it pours out in force all around the character? Plus the sea stink, tide must be one foul smelling creature.


----------



## redalert

I have that set didnt even bother to look at it yet


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Isn't it kind of awkward that the hero's based on sweating so much it pours out in force all around the character? Plus the sea stink, tide must be one foul smelling creature.


agreed

Then again, hey, even if he doesn't smell that bad, would you normally walk near a big fat green mofo with sea creatures (like octopus or starfish) sticking or hanging on his body?


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> agreed
> 
> Then again, hey, even if he doesn't smell that bad, would you normally walk near a big fat green mofo with sea creatures (like octopus or starfish) sticking or hanging on his body?


I've seen enough anime to know not to go near anything "fishy"


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidosaurus best tide set!
> 
> Nekkid gojira is dope.


----------



## connectwise

Atm in DAC, Secret vs CDEC, this is the first game in the tourney that team secret has given up all of their outer t1 towers! Until this game they've only lost 9 towers in total and every game has had at least 1 t1 tower up. Wow CDEC doing work.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Atm in DAC, Secret vs CDEC, this is the first game in the tourney that team secret has given up all of their outer t1 towers! Until this game they've only lost 9 towers in total and every game has had at least 1 t1 tower up. Wow CDEC doing work.


secret got this.

ez 4 secret

GG China.


----------



## connectwise

Way to spoil the game for everyone LOL.

Does anyone know where to get gems for weapons to socket? I got tons of games watched gems but where do you get the regular ones like assists and kills etc?

Also, what the fudge is this?



It's a gem but you can't put it into anything, I'm like, what?



Man.... people selling jugg items as much as 700 dollars a set atm.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Way to spoil the game for everyone LOL.


i guess? i called it way before the game was over.


----------



## Toxsick

Pretty stupid to see all these comments on NoobFromUA's vidoes. "Arteezy>Dendi" "Everyone else>Dendi"
Some don't realize people age... and you CANNOT be the best dota player forever, and thats a fact.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Pretty stupid to see all these comments on NoobFromUA's vidoes. "Arteezy>Dendi" "Everyone else>Dendi"
> Some don't realize people age... and you CANNOT be the best dota player forever, and thats a fact.


Dendi is a legend, don't listen to all those haters.
NaVi is also 3-0 right now in DAC? Exceeding everyone's expectations. Not the same team since puppey and kuro left but they are hanging in there.


----------



## connectwise

Those people should say Everyone > Me.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> Dendi is a legend, don't listen to all those haters.
> NaVi is also 3-0 right now in DAC? Exceeding everyone's expectations. Not the same team since puppey and kuro left but they are hanging in there.


i know right, he is probably laughing at their 5 digit moni.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> i guess? i called it way before the game was over.


Nobody reads timestamps.









Maybe use more smilies or a spoiler tag.


----------



## ku4eto

NoobFromUA is noob actually. I once or twice played with him , on Dota2. Dunno how i got matched with him , as far as i remember , he was mid with SF and fed hard vs Pudge. That was probably in the beginning of Dota 2 ...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Nobody reads timestamps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe use more smilies or a spoiler tag.


XD the whole point of me saying lol was to denote I was joking.

I just found out people use up 4 out of 5 charges in the artificer tools and resell it on steam market for almost full value. I shouldn't known that people weren't honest XD.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Way to spoil the game for everyone LOL.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get gems for weapons to socket? I got tons of games watched gems but where do you get the regular ones like assists and kills etc?
> 
> Also, what the fudge is this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a gem but you can't put it into anything, I'm like, what?
> 
> 
> 
> Man.... people selling jugg items as much as 700 dollars a set atm.


Go to the steam market, gems are kinda cheap unless you want kinetic gems which can be pricy somehow (like red moon kinetic for lycan which is around 3$).

http://steamcommunity.com/market/

You can also go to the dota wiki to check for all the gems/kinetics:

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Kinetic_Gem

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Inscribed_Gem


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidosaurus best tide set!
> 
> Nekkid gojira is dope.


Is this the Godzilla Tide set you been telling me about?


----------



## sepiashimmer

NVIDIA is sponsoring DoTA tournament in India. Nice of them to do this.

www.gamingcentral.in/gtx960cup


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Is this the Godzilla Tide set you been telling me about?


Yes it is!

It's awesome even though naked tide can be disturbing at first... XD
Volvo giff him pants.

PS: if you want it it's bundled with the dota canada cup ticket.

http://www.dota2.com/store/itemdetails/20730?r=ce


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Go to the steam market, gems are kinda cheap unless you want kinetic gems which can be pricy somehow (like red moon kinetic for lycan which is around 3$).
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/
> 
> You can also go to the dota wiki to check for all the gems/kinetics:
> 
> http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Kinetic_Gem
> 
> http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Inscribed_Gem


I bought a kinetic gem for WR TI4 immortal, and put it in a common cape. IT DOES NOTHING

XD


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I bought a kinetic gem for WR TI4 immortal, and put it in a common cape. IT DOES NOTHING
> 
> XD


This one?

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Kinetic:_Sylvan_Cascade!


----------



## ku4eto

Just played mid with Nyx vs SF with Euls...
His play was very cautious , but i still won the lane. Got lucky 1st blood with the help of the jungle Troll. Afterr that for 12 mins i got Dagon , at level 6 started doing ganks to help the solo lane Slark vs Titan and Huskar. Even only after 1 gank, Slark snowballed like a bulldozer. Then a bit more help for him ( 2-3 more ganks ) and after that onto the top line where Pudge + Dazzle were raping bad Void and Skywrath , because they were idiots when together. SF got Eul on like 15-18 min , where he got to Godlike with top and jungle Ganks. Troll + Void combo is cool , doing stuff nice.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1200131848

And initial nuke + utility Nyx = win
Plus ofcourse the sacrifice of naga for being support for Bone on the hard lane.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1199980446

Also , AA vs Puck mid lane is balls hard , even with regen items + bottle at the beginning. Good thing that somehow our carry got some farm , veno got his ult and then we went all PEW-PEW-PEW on them.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Just played mid with Nyx vs SF with Euls...
> His play was very cautious , but i still won the lane. Got lucky 1st blood with the help of the jungle Troll. Afterr that for 12 mins i got Dagon , at level 6 started doing ganks to help the solo lane Slark vs Titan and Huskar. Even only after 1 gank, Slark snowballed like a bulldozer. Then a bit more help for him ( 2-3 more ganks ) and after that onto the top line where Pudge + Dazzle were raping bad Void and Skywrath , because they were idiots when together. SF got Eul on like 15-18 min , where he got to Godlike with top and jungle Ganks. Troll + Void combo is cool , doing stuff nice.
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1200131848
> 
> And initial nuke + utility Nyx = win
> Plus ofcourse the sacrifice of naga for being support for Bone on the hard lane.
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1199980446
> 
> Also , AA vs Puck mid lane is balls hard , even with regen items + bottle at the beginning. Good thing that somehow our carry got some farm , veno got his ult and then we went all PEW-PEW-PEW on them.


Hmm ,i dont think a shadowfiend should be losing middle to a wetnoodle hitter as nyx.


----------



## connectwise

It can, and pretty easily. Impale for early CS for fast bottle, then abuse mana burn. With rune control you can shut down SF pretty easily. With one or two rotations mid and constantly no mana SF has a hard time of coming back.

I mean, it starts off with better dmg stats than SF that can easily out CS him unless SF goes raze first.

Hehehe, I just saw the 6 6 6


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Hmm ,i dont think a shadowfiend should be losing middle to a wetnoodle hitter as nyx.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It can, and pretty easily. Impale for early CS for fast bottle, then abuse mana burn. With rune control you can shut down SF pretty easily. With one or two rotations mid and constantly no mana SF has a hard time of coming back.
> 
> I mean, it starts off with better dmg stats than SF that can easily out CS him unless SF goes raze first.


Actually , Nyx has 15 more starting base damage than SF. Depending where and vs who i am , i can go Quelling blade + 8 Tango + 2 Clarity , or no items at all , and get as 1st item a bottle.
In this game vs SF , i managed get the top Bounty rune , getting an bottle right away. I did not spam SF with Mana burn , instead i just denied several creeps and last hitted whatever i can. Using Impale to prevent him from getting his last hits , and annoying him with Spiked Carapace , as he needed go get creeps. For 5-6 minutes he wasn't able to get pretty much the needed souls. If had decided to buy even an quelling blade, he would have gotten even less.


----------



## Blk

Damn, Secret is on a roll...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Actually , Nyx has 15 more starting base damage than SF. Depending where and vs who i am , i can go Quelling blade + 8 Tango + 2 Clarity , or no items at all , and get as 1st item a bottle.
> In this game vs SF , i managed get the top Bounty rune , getting an bottle right away. I did not spam SF with Mana burn , instead i just denied several creeps and last hitted whatever i can. Using Impale to prevent him from getting his last hits , and annoying him with Spiked Carapace , as he needed go get creeps. For 5-6 minutes he wasn't able to get pretty much the needed souls. If had decided to buy even an quelling blade, he would have gotten even less.


after the necromastery going up he should be slapping nyx pretty bad in cs.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> after the necromastery going up he should be slapping nyx pretty bad in cs.


Till level 6-7 he had nothing as farm , and and at that time i was already doing ganks.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Actually , Nyx has 15 more starting base damage than SF. Depending where and vs who i am , i can go Quelling blade + 8 Tango + 2 Clarity , or no items at all , and get as 1st item a bottle.
> In this game vs SF , i managed get the top Bounty rune , getting an bottle right away. I did not spam SF with Mana burn , instead i just denied several creeps and last hitted whatever i can. Using Impale to prevent him from getting his last hits , and annoying him with Spiked Carapace , as he needed go get creeps. For 5-6 minutes he wasn't able to get pretty much the needed souls. If had decided to buy even an quelling blade, he would have gotten even less.


Yeah, that's what I said about Nyx. I should've said Nyx more dmg than SF rather than *it* has more dmg than SF, since English might be your second language.

With impale that fast bottle is incredibly easy to get, which allows Nyx to spam impale as well as mana burn. This meant that unless SF started with 1-2 pooled tangos, magic stick for fast bottle, raze at lvl 1, SF may not have a chance to come back.

Also, in that game, the inexperience of that SF is shown. As soon as any SF mid knows that he's behind, immediately he'd be retreating to the jungle around 40-45 depending on boots and stack camps, double stack if on dire side mid. As soon as he gets lvl 3 raze, he'll be using both long range and medium range razes to stack, then checking top rune at even minutes. Without a comeback stack he's got no chance.

Okay let me clarify. If he believes he's got a shot at the top rune while you sit in mid during even times early, before 8 min, he would be single stacking dire side large camp, then checking top rune. If he knows he has no chance at top rune (either your radiant offlaner or you camp it), and if he's at raze 1-2, he'll be either moving or right clicking on the dire side large camp creeps, then walk left and up on the medium camp, raze it, and walk up to double stack it, then going back to mid after bottle crow.

As soon as he gets lvl 3 in raze he'd be using double raze to stack instead of right click and raze to double stack, allows for quicker clear later on and more souls in the mean time.

Just saying, it wouldn't be impossible for SF to come back vs you, he was just inexperienced.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Till level 6-7 he had nothing as farm , and and at that time i was already doing ganks.


That's not really good then if he was playing shadowfiend. esp if he was level 7 and had no farm.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> That's not really good then if he was playing shadowfiend. esp if he was level 7 and had no farm.


That maybe so, but we're also talking about theorycrafting. For example if skill = same, and both can bottle crow if needed, who wins mid early Nyx or SF? And from my reasoning and experience it's Nyx, easy.

It's like picking Nyx mid to counter tinker, or silencer mid etc.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That maybe so, but we're also talking about theorycrafting. For example if skill = same, and both can bottle crow if needed, who wins mid early Nyx or SF? And from my reasoning and experience it's Nyx, easy.
> 
> It's like picking Nyx mid to counter tinker, or silencer mid etc.


If SF decides to raze a creep while nyx tries to deny that creep, nyx will also take the raze hit unless he spike it

Less than 20 damage, we are only talking about a few souls here. If you can't force the SF out of the lane or kill him outright, he gains permanent damage with every creep kill. The nyx will have to out-perform the SF very hard for extreme dominance. It doesn't matter how much the nyx can keep SF down, SF should be able to get enough souls to out lasthit the nyx by lv 4-5 and proceed to get almost everything thereafter unless the nyx decides to stun for CS.

That is at least how I would imagine for "equal skill". Nyx is better before lv4, other way around after that.


----------



## connectwise

I don't know what you mean; I've already stated above how SF can beat nyx at lvl 1, stay even and snowball after. What are we talking about here?

For example, are you saying that with wraith 2 gg branch pooled tangos, necromastery first, that will have ultra late bottle, boots, and then by lvl 4-5 SF can get enough souls to out LH Nyx and stay ahead in LH ability?


----------



## evilferret

"Equal skill" means different things in different brackets.

I'm with Tox. Nyx mid < SF mid. He can't push wave as hard as SF nor stack/flash farm jungle like SF. Nyx might be slightly stronger earlier but a decent SF player should know how to play around Nyx.

IMO Nyx's biggest problem is his inability to push a wave. If nobody defending mid tower and Nyx is gone... wonder where he went...

Nyx mid used to be a thing but stuff changed.

Never forget Mushi Nyx mid!


----------



## connectwise

In that regard, pushing the lane has nothing to do with who's winning the lane. It's a ganker vs a farmer. If Nyx gets to lvl 6 at the same time or before SF gets to 6, Nyx already won.


----------



## mylilpony

nyx mid is about as useful as a rubick mid or a skywrath mid. Usually when I see one they get 4 reports and low priority b/c their team will hate them for wasting a lane/time.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> nyx mid is about as useful as a rubick mid or a skywrath mid. Usually when I see one they get 4 reports and low priority b/c their team will hate them for wasting a lane/time.


i lol'd at this.
Skywrath mid is actually good. Spamming lots of Bolts , good for ganking. Nyx is the same. I have tried Rubick mid , and yea , it is really bad for this.
Also , i have been "reported" probably milions of times and i got 0 low priority.


----------



## connectwise

Anything can work.

HGT air used to omni mid in pro games.

It's like having pudge mid. It's a waste after lvl 3 but it still works.


----------



## ku4eto

Pudge mid vs Huskar is a just plain terrible lineup -_- Had this , where last 2 picks were MID PUDGE (as he "called" when i got Nyx for mid ) and DK offlane. There went my 3750 rating....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Secret the New Alliance TI3. EG looking a lot better then i though. SumaiL plays a lot like RTZ.


----------



## connectwise

No. RTZ's Ember is just a joke, Sumail's much better XD
But yea I think that's an accurate assessment. Yolo storm plays with sumail.

RIP US west


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That maybe so, but we're also talking about theorycrafting. For example if skill = same, and both can bottle crow if needed, who wins mid early Nyx or SF? And from my reasoning and experience it's Nyx, easy.
> 
> It's like picking Nyx mid to counter tinker, or silencer mid etc.


if you go against nyx and i know for sure hes gonna spam manaburn, then ofcourse i will put more points into my necromastery.( tho im not sure if it is worth, since most people do max razes first,) IF you get the first souls that you need, you can rape down the nyx and he wont be able to do much, besides being annoying with impale and manaburn/spikes. if you see him missing from middle at 6 you already know where he is. just put a sentry ward down middle lane. i do believe if shadowfiend gets his first souls he will dominate the mid lane @ CS obviously.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have been having very bad ping in general in Dota 2. Maybe is my PC.


----------



## connectwise

It seems the dreaded evil server okay to leave has moved on to US west. It's going "unknown" after 2k+ ping, server then dies.

Well yeah with farm and necromatery SF will control lane farm. But the whole point was he can get ahead from the beginning with iimpale spam and bottle crow, rune control. It's up to SF to skill correctly and then come back from it. Like I said before, hows SF going to get his first souls or bottle when he's got weaker attack than Nyx, gets interrupted via impale when he needs to right click, and no mana to raze?

Good thread on secret:
http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2ugfp5/some_general_notes_on_team_secrets_formula_for/

EG vs Secret soon I hear.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It seems the dreaded evil server okay to leave has moved on to US west. It's going "unknown" after 2k+ ping, server then dies.
> 
> Well yeah with farm and necromatery SF will control lane farm. But the whole point was he can get ahead from the beginning with iimpale spam and bottle crow, rune control. It's up to SF to skill correctly and then come back from it. *Like I said before, hows SF going to get his first souls or bottle when he's got weaker attack than Nyx, gets interrupted via impale when he needs to right click, and no mana to raze?
> *
> Good thread on secret:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2ugfp5/some_general_notes_on_team_secrets_formula_for/
> 
> EG vs Secret soon I hear.


Yeah, i did state it poorly, at the end of the day it all depends how good the player is.


----------



## connectwise

ROFL

Wagamama's on KoTL in mid vs SF and just wrecking that SF, got first blood on him and leads in denies.


----------



## redalert

EG vs Secret will be the first game today.


----------



## connectwise

O man...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EG had such a good chance to take it. But damn universe, the best performing player on EG just screwed up with that missed coil.


----------



## Atham

I have a feeling that I play SF the wrong way. I can farm and I do occasionally hit the razes, but I just feel very weak and I die quickly due to low hp in team fights. And I am not really sure when to ulti. BTW I try to rush a mobility item first all the time, such as SB or blink. I am not sure if that is the best way to go about it though.

As a tanking up item, is drums good, or do you just play carefully?


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I have a feeling that I play SF the wrong way. I can farm and I do occasionally hit the razes, but I just feel very weak and I die quickly due to low hp in team fights. And I am not really sure when to ulti. BTW I try to rush a mobility item first all the time, such as SB or blink. I am not sure if that is the best way to go about it though.
> 
> As a tanking up item, is drums good, or do you just play carefully?


you should pick sf only when they dont have many burst ganking heroes in opponent team
eg clock pudge are very bad to pick sf against
stay in lane get some souls, check for runes, if you get some good one you can go gank top or bot. other wise continue farming mid, after lvl 3 raze you can push the lane very well and can go clear the nearest camp, if enemy has too much magic damage get bkb after sb or bkb first item.
if more physical then i love getting ghost scepter into eblade.
youve to ultimate right in middle of every one, the more closer theyre the more damage, so sb or blink is good. dont forget to turn bkb or or else youll be stunned or silenced.
and for tanking youve to play safe with sf, like a cleaning hero, let your team tank and you do damage some what like sniper.
and skadi is always good on sf, i get it 9 out of 10 games








hope this helps


----------



## Blk

15-0.

2ez4rtz


----------



## connectwise




----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I have a feeling that I play SF the wrong way. I can farm and I do occasionally hit the razes, but I just feel very weak and I die quickly due to low hp in team fights. And I am not really sure when to ulti. BTW I try to rush a mobility item first all the time, such as SB or blink. I am not sure if that is the best way to go about it though.
> 
> As a tanking up item, is drums good, or do you just play carefully?


sometimes i straight rush bkb,without dagger. if you got good farm around 13-15m is very fast bkb.

but afterall its a pub, and i feel im picking up to many bkbs for shadowfiend. mostly because i have to. or i just try to go mek on him. skadi is also very good, casters wont be kill you that fast.
to be fair i dont like the Euls build. i sometimes go stupid builds too, like treads>aquila>drums>Skadi, which is prolly not that great.
just only play shadowfiend on radiant if possible, raze middle go jungle , clear camps that are stacked or w\e. you can farm very fast.
its also been ages since i've build desolator on sf. or anyone seeing with that item is been so long ago.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> sometimes i straight rush bkb,without dagger. if you got good farm around 13-15m is very fast bkb.
> 
> but afterall its a pub, and i feel im picking up to many bkbs for shadowfiend. mostly because i have to. or i just try to go mek on him. skadi is also very good, casters wont be kill you that fast.
> to be fair i dont like the Euls build. i sometimes go stupid builds too, like treads>aquila>drums>Skadi, which is prolly not that great.
> just only play shadowfiend on radiant if possible, raze middle go jungle , clear camps that are stacked or w\e. you can farm very fast.
> its also been ages since i've build desolator on sf. or anyone seeing with that item is been so long ago.


Play SF same way like they do now in Pro games.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Play SF same way like they do now in Pro games.


Well, the only builds i did notice are mek into butterfly, or euls.
i like the first one alot better than euls to be fair..

i just try to do my "own" build or what is needed.

there are times you will get shutdown and camped by people @ middle lane.
cause you are a sf afterall. which means one gank youll be dead probably. unless you can trade a support kill before you die which happens sometimes.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Well, the only builds i did notice are mek into butterfly, or euls.
> i like the first one alot better than euls to be fair..
> 
> i just try to do my "own" build or what is needed.
> 
> there are times you will get shutdown and camped by people @ middle lane.
> cause you are a sf afterall. which means one gank youll be dead probably. unless you can trade a support kill before you die which happens sometimes.


No kill is worth an SF death though, especially at the beginning of the game. Such a snowball / anti-snowball hero


----------



## connectwise

Never straight out copy builds from pro games and think it's going to work on ladder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> sometimes i straight rush bkb,without dagger. if you got good farm around 13-15m is very fast bkb.
> 
> but afterall its a pub, and i feel im picking up to many bkbs for shadowfiend. mostly because i have to. or i just try to go mek on him. skadi is also very good, casters wont be kill you that fast.
> to be fair i dont like the Euls build. i sometimes go stupid builds too, like treads>aquila>drums>Skadi, which is prolly not that great.
> just only play shadowfiend on radiant if possible, raze middle go jungle , clear camps that are stacked or w\e. you can farm very fast.
> its also been ages since i've build desolator on sf. or anyone seeing with that item is been so long ago.


Hey anything can work, you gotta test them out. Even RTZ went drums on sf before.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> No kill is worth an SF death though, especially at the beginning of the game. Such a snowball / anti-snowball hero


Might aswell go midas then depending on the situation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Never straight out copy builds from pro games and think it's going to work on ladder.
> Hey anything can work, you gotta test them out. Even RTZ went drums on sf before.


Well, i seem bored of the same main build on him tho. but never bored of the sf playstyle doe.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Toxsick

"The use of -override_vpk is no longer allowed in matchmaking games in order to prevent gaining a competitive advantage"

so what is this? so you are telling im not able to use my dota 1 horn sound and MoM ,BKB sounds anymore?! because of some whine thread on reddit?

well done.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> "The use of -override_vpk is no longer allowed in matchmaking games in order to prevent gaining a competitive advantage"
> 
> so what is this? so you are telling im not able to use my dota 1 horn sound and MoM ,BKB sounds anymore?! because of some whine thread on reddit?
> 
> well done.


That's pretty much it. lol

"We did it reddit boys!"


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> That's pretty much it. lol
> 
> "We did it reddit boys!"


the old dota 2 start horn was also removed cause>reddit. seriously though... its pissing me a bit off.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> the old dota 2 start horn was also removed cause>reddit. seriously though... its pissing me a bit off.


Tox, submit it as an official mod to the Workshop.

Profit.


----------



## redalert

they already made a change to the override_vpk http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2ulfja/dota_2_update_main_client_february_2_2015_update_3/


----------



## connectwise

So If you change it to somee arbitrary name like override_vpz, startt a game, restart cliet with override_vpk and rejoin the game, it works.

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atham

Mek on SF might be the build I would want to go, since it would tank me up. I must try it.

EDIT: The school banned overclock.net, but only the homepage and any other subpages, but forum threads are fine. Logic


----------



## HometownHero

Reading the forums while at school? Tsk tsk.

Just picked up an LG 34um95 - does anyone know if they ever did anything to fix the aspect ratio from letting you technically see more of the map than someone playing on a lesser aspect ratio?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Reading the forums while at school? Tsk tsk.
> 
> Just picked up an LG 34um95 - does anyone know if they ever did anything to fix the aspect ratio from letting you technically see more of the map than someone playing on a lesser aspect ratio?


Depends on what school we're talking about here.

I used to "acquire" movies (that mostly feature around human female characters) from the internet *WHILE* playing War3 dota at the library in College


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Reading the forums while at school? Tsk tsk.
> 
> Just picked up an LG 34um95 - does anyone know if they ever did anything to fix the aspect ratio from letting you technically see more of the map than someone playing on a lesser aspect ratio?


Check www.wsgf.org for a fix.

I'm not sure if it still works, especially with the override_vpk changes.

I wouldn't expect official support (maybe when HL3 comes out







).


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Reading the forums while at school? Tsk tsk.
> 
> Just picked up an LG 34um95 - does anyone know if they ever did anything to fix the aspect ratio from letting you technically see more of the map than someone playing on a lesser aspect ratio?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what school we're talking about here.
> 
> I used to "acquire" movies (that mostly feature around human female characters) from the internet *WHILE* playing War3 dota at the library in College
Click to expand...

What a funny way to phrase that.

It is high school. I just find it funny that OCN threads work, but not the website. Same thing with steam. You can run it, you can update workshop items, but cannot update games. It just does not make sense.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Reading the forums while at school? Tsk tsk.
> 
> Just picked up an LG 34um95 - does anyone know if they ever did anything to fix the aspect ratio from letting you technically see more of the map than someone playing on a lesser aspect ratio?


I had that screen for 1 week and hated Dota 2 on it. There is no way for Dota 2 to work other then 16:9 or under. To see more you are basically cheating. Also the UI looks really bad.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I had that screen for 1 week and hated Dota 2 on it. There is no way for Dota 2 to work other then 16:9 or under. To see more you are basically cheating. Also the UI looks really bad.


Ah crap don't tell me that. Hopefully there is a fix somewhere for it..


----------



## CtXPL

Yeah,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Ah crap don't tell me that. Hopefully there is a fix somewhere for it..


Buy another 16:9 monitor?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Monitor Wise, i'm still pretty happy with my Asus VG248QE.

I hate 1440p and above. hahah


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Reading the forums while at school? Tsk tsk.
> 
> Just picked up an LG 34um95 - does anyone know if they ever did anything to fix the aspect ratio from letting you technically see more of the map than someone playing on a lesser aspect ratio?


Woah, nice. Grats.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Ah crap don't tell me that. Hopefully there is a fix somewhere for it..


My friend bough it for ~ $1250 CAD and he gave it to me so i can play around with it. I have 27" 1440p screen right now.

From my impression and experience for 1 week:

The Good:

Looks nice compare to my dated Dell U2711 but feels less professional.

21:9 Movies look amazing.

Played Crysis 3 and Far Cry 4 and i was blown away. They looked so good.

More workspace coming from 27"

The Bad:

Games that dont support 21:9. Here is the problem. I played Crysis 3 and Far Cry 4 + Skyrim for a total of 50 hours. That is nice. I played Dota 2 for a total of 1700 hours. That's a deal breaker for me. Dota 2 was broken in this screen. No matter how good this screen is if i have to pay that much money i want the game i play the most to work.
Even if somehow you fix it to work it will probably be forced to run 16:9 with black bars killing the purpose of this monitor.

I watch a lot of Anime and TV Shows. Way more then Movies. I watch 1 movie maybe in 1 month and hours and hours of animes/tv shows. They are all 16:9.

another problem i noticed is unless you are working with Excel the extra space when you open 2 documents is not really beneficial. You can one 2 pages in 27 but you should be able to open 3 with this monitor but there is no such thing to do it unless you adjust stuff manually.

Being so hide i found it to be a bit tiring looking from corner to corner.

This monitor is very good for some things and OK for some other. For the price i do not recommend it to anyone. Because of Dota 2 i would even be able to keep it.

1 week after my friend got it back he returned it.

Much rather get a 4K IPS 32"


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> My friend bough it for ~ $1250 CAD and he gave it to me so i can play around with it. I have 27" 1440p screen right now.
> 
> From my impression and experience for 1 week:
> 
> The Good:
> 
> Looks nice compare to my dated Dell U2711 but feels less professional.
> 
> 21:9 Movies look amazing.
> 
> Played Crysis 3 and Far Cry 4 and i was blown away. They looked so good.
> 
> More workspace coming from 27"
> 
> The Bad:
> 
> Games that dont support 21:9. Here is the problem. I played Crysis 3 and Far Cry 4 + Skyrim for a total of 50 hours. That is nice. I played Dota 2 for a total of 1700 hours. That's a deal breaker for me. Dota 2 was broken in this screen. No matter how good this screen is if i have to pay that much money i want the game i play the most to work.
> Even if somehow you fix it to work it will probably be forced to run 16:9 with black bars killing the purpose of this monitor.
> 
> I watch a lot of Anime and TV Shows. Way more then Movies. I watch 1 movie maybe in 1 month and hours and hours of animes/tv shows. They are all 16:9.
> 
> another problem i noticed is unless you are working with Excel the extra space when you open 2 documents is not really beneficial. You can one 2 pages in 27 but you should be able to open 3 with this monitor but there is no such thing to do it unless you adjust stuff manually.
> 
> Being so hide i found it to be a bit tiring looking from corner to corner.
> 
> This monitor is very good for some things and OK for some other. For the price i do not recommend it to anyone. Because of Dota 2 i would even be able to keep it.
> 
> 1 week after my friend got it back he returned it.
> 
> Much rather get a 4K IPS 32"


There's a mod that used to make 21:9 work from www.wsgf.org.

http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=27730

Still seems to work.

I have a U29 at work and I would love one at home.

21:9 is almost cheating in Dota 2 though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> There's a mod that used to make 21:9 work from www.wsgf.org.
> 
> http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=27730
> 
> Still seems to work.
> 
> I have a U29 at work and I would love one at home.
> 
> 21:9 is almost cheating in Dota 2 though.


And Valve is constantly no allowing 21:9.


----------



## Atham

So that is why EF can play so well. 21:9


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> So that is why EF can play so well. 21:9


But when he drinks he goes 4/3 800 x 600... hahaha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> So that is why EF can play so well. 21:9


Have to stay ahead of Volvo.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> And Valve is constantly no allowing 21:9.


And people will keep modding.









Funny thing, 21:9 used to work in Beta.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

DOTA 2 is a beautiful graphically and colorful game - if you have a chance to play or see it in at least with an IPS 2560x1440 monitor... plus new engine coming out for it (HF3 confirmed this year)...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Monitor Wise, i'm still pretty happy with my Asus VG248QE.
> 
> I hate 1440p and above. hahah


I just bought that monitor on Saturday


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> DOTA 2 is a beautiful graphically and colorful game - if you have a chance to play or see it in at least with an IPS 2560x1440 monitor... plus new engine coming out for it (HF3 confirmed this year)...


That's for sure. Love Dota 2 in IPS 1440p. I want to play it in 4K IPS so badly.

Being forced to play it with my Sig rig right now but having fps drop. Always had overpowered systems for Dota 2 but now it seems that either the CPU or the GPU is too slow.

I am playing 1440p no AA and everything else to MAX.

vRAM is well under 1GB and GPU usage is never 99% so it's more of a CPU thing.

Is a Phenom II @ 3.4GHz Quad Core not enough for this game?

For example i lag when some ultimates or item effects are activated.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> There's a mod that used to make 21:9 work from www.wsgf.org.
> 
> http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=27730
> 
> Still seems to work.
> 
> I have a U29 at work and I would love one at home.
> 
> 21:9 is almost cheating in Dota 2 though.


Tried this out after work today. Works like a charm, cheers man.

It makes everything scale a lot better, but like the OP said, you'd have to go into the HUD file and manually edit with photoshop to get it perfect.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That's for sure. Love Dota 2 in IPS 1440p. I want to play it in 4K IPS so badly.
> 
> Being forced to play it with my Sig rig right now but having fps drop. Always had overpowered systems for Dota 2 but now it seems that either the CPU or the GPU is too slow.
> 
> I am playing 1440p no AA and everything else to MAX.
> 
> vRAM is well under 1GB and GPU usage is never 99% so it's more of a CPU thing.
> 
> Is a Phenom II @ 3.4GHz Quad Core not enough for this game?
> 
> For example i lag when some ultimates or item effects are activated.


Yep - that is why in team fights my mouse clicks and miss clicks are all over the place... there will be instances at that resolution that the game will studder or drop frames.

My old work PC has a Phenom II @ 3.4Ghz with Radeon 7850 1GB... my home PC has an i5-3570K with GTX 670 2GB and it is still the same thing as not as smooth. I think it has to do with particle affects and alot of things going on at once. Which is another reason why I disabled the "weather affects." Both rigs are powering 2560x1440 monitors.

On my new office gaming rig (FX-8350 with Radeon R9 285 2GB) team fights are butter smooth mainly because I am running 1080p 144Hz for it (testing new 144Hz monitors at the moment).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep - that is why in team fights my mouse clicks and miss clicks are all over the place... there will be instances at that resolution that the game will studder or drop frames. Both rigs are powering 2560x1440 monitors.
> 
> My old work PC has a Phenom II @ 3.4Ghz with Radeon 7850 1GB... my home PC has an i5-3570K with GTX 670 2GB and it is still the same thing as not as smooth.
> 
> On my new office gaming rig (FX-8350 with Radeon R9 285 2GB) team fights are butter smooth mainly because I am running 1080p 144Hz for it (testing new 144Hz monitors at the moment).


3770K @ 4.6GHz never dropped below 120 fps. I even played the game with GTX280 and i think it's mostly the CPU.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just bought that monitor on Saturday


Nice!

Hope you like it.

Just tweak the color settings a bit since the default settings make the screen really bland.

This guide helped me quite a bit:

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe/

The screen is top notch for csgo/dota.

As for 1440p I'm really not a fan when it comes to competitive games.
For Dragon age and such ? Sure that's gud. hahah


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> Just tweak the color settings a bit since the default settings make the screen really bland.
> 
> This guide helped me quite a bit:
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe/
> 
> The screen is top notch for csgo/dota.
> 
> As for 1440p I'm really not a fan when it comes to competitive games.
> For Dragon age and such ? Sure that's gud. hahah


Think of it as DBZ training. When we go back to normal monitors we'll be monsters.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Think of it as DBZ training. When we go back to normal monitors we'll be monsters.


DBZ training?

You mean my "4/3 800 x 600" games with 20/30 fps and 250 pings on US E? hahahaha


----------



## Toxsick

does anyone actually know if these are legit?
i know these are very old, im just curious..


----------



## HarrisLam

does anyone know how many cores dota 2 utilizes?

I'm trying to record my games using fraps. Even at 30fps, it easily drop down to around 10 and lag heavily during big fights. This happens with dota 2 and fraps allocated 2 cores each.

2500K @ 4GHz, GTX 570 @ stock

I'm not ready to upgrade my CPU for this. Should my spec be doing better? If dota 2 only uses 2 cores, will it be a good idea to let both programs share CPU #2? (so then technically dota has 1.5 cores, fraps has 2.5 cores?)

I also might try to up the OC back to 4.2 - 4.3 and see if that helps. If all of the above fail, I might have to abandon the idea


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> does anyone know how many cores dota 2 utilizes?
> 
> I'm trying to record my games using fraps. Even at 30fps, it easily drop down to around 10 and lag heavily during big fights. This happens with dota 2 and fraps allocated 2 cores each.
> 
> 2500K @ 4GHz, GTX 570 @ stock
> 
> I'm not ready to upgrade my CPU for this. Should my spec be doing better? If dota 2 only uses 2 cores, will it be a good idea to let both programs share CPU #2? (so then technically dota has 1.5 cores, fraps has 2.5 cores?)
> 
> I also might try to up the OC back to 4.2 - 4.3 and see if that helps. If all of the above fail, I might have to abandon the idea


i dont think your CPU is the problem here.. Not sure if overclocking the CPU from 4Ghz to 4.2 will help, since you won't really see a difference.

i tested it with MSi Afterburner with the CPU usage on with the following result :


CPU1 78%
CPU2 80%
CPU3 72%
CPU4 88%

some of them keep hovering to 50 and back up depending on the situation.
i'd say up your GPU.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> does anyone actually know if these are legit?
> i know these are very old, im just curious..


I think the consensus was those are legit. There are also some Source 2 samples of Dota 2 content floating around somewhere. I think one of them was a comparison of Voids ultimate.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> I think the consensus was those are legit. There are also some Source 2 samples of Dota 2 content floating around somewhere. I think one of them was a comparison of Voids ultimate.


Yes, i saw those too,. was a while ago though on reddit, when the worktools were released i think.
you also dont seem to lag anymore when you press "Play" in-game in the Source 2.0 engine. probably alot of optimizing instead of gfx.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yes, i saw those too,. was a while ago though on reddit, when the worktools were released i think.
> you also dont seem to lag anymore when you press "Play" in-game in the Source 2.0 engine. probably alot of optimizing instead of gfx.


Hopefully they live up to their "Big things in early 2015" promise. And they add in 21:9 support


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Hopefully they live up to their "Big things in early 2015" promise. And they add in 21:9 support


doesn't that give an advantage? or only with eyefinity / nvidia surround setups?, cause it would increase the viewing , so you basicly see more. it was probably a thread about eyefinity/nvidia surround. triple screens, i could be wrong though, was a while back.

edit. that does also mean you have to move your mouse a bit further as usual? since its a wider screen?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i dont think your CPU is the problem here.. Not sure if overclocking the CPU from 4Ghz to 4.2 will help, since you won't really see a difference.
> 
> i tested it with MSi Afterburner with the CPU usage on with the following result :
> 
> 
> CPU1 78%
> CPU2 80%
> CPU3 72%
> CPU4 88%
> 
> some of them keep hovering to 50 and back up depending on the situation.
> i'd say up your GPU.


Instinct told me its my GPU, but I found that fraps was CPU intensive and I simply refuse to believe that dota is heavy on GPU side









dont think I should OC my 570, it is already dying at least 3 times a year from either dust collection or simply needing a re-seat


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Instinct told me its my GPU, but I found that fraps was CPU intensive and I simply refuse to believe that dota is heavy on GPU side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never OC my 570 before, not sure if I can do it....


Well i have HD 5850 and overclocking it made no difference in fps, 1GB is more then enough even @ 1440p. It's a CPU intensive game. My 3870K also loads all 4 cores 70% +. I think the game has gotten more intense in CPU side. For example the game runs 60 fps+ with my Laptop which has a Core i7 2670 + 560M @ 720p MAX.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> doesn't that give an advantage? or only with eyefinity / nvidia surround setups?, cause it would increase the viewing , so you basicly see more. it was probably a thread about eyefinity/nvidia surround. triple screens, i could be wrong though, was a while back.
> 
> edit. that does also mean you have to move your mouse a bit further as usual? since its a wider screen?


You would have to move your mouse slightly more, yes. I just increase mouse sensitivity slightly so that the same physical mouse movements cover the same screen distance.

It does reveal more of the map. However, I think LoL supports 21:9. For the competitive scene, I guess it would only matter during online tournaments since you'd have no way of knowing someone is using the larger fov.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Instinct told me its my GPU, but I found that fraps was CPU intensive and I simply refuse to believe that dota is heavy on GPU side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont think I should OC my 570, it is already dying at least 3 times a year from either dust collection or simply needing a re-seat


Yeah, the 570 should really have no problem running the game, but recording on the other hand, could be your HDD maybe? which i doubt it is.
when you are recording, you have most settings in-game settings on/enabled? i'd try lowering the render quality to c if it helps..

when i streamed with OBS to twitch, i had to lower my rendering quality in dota 2 in order to keep my 60fps for twitch.. everything was literally off. render Quality to 60% inorder to get rid of the lag and stuttering.. it didnt really bother me to much tho, im never maxing dota 2 anyways since it delays the camera a bit for me or the camera feels heavier rather.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> You would have to move your mouse slightly more, yes. I just increase mouse sensitivity slightly so that the same physical mouse movements cover the same screen distance.
> 
> It does reveal more of the map. However, I think LoL supports 21:9. For the competitive scene, I guess it would only matter during online tournaments since you'd have no way of knowing someone is using the larger fov.


Yeah,not sure if valve supports it, i dont think they do at the moment.
Well it must feel weird playing DotA on eyefinity or surround... dont really think i would enjoy it watching 3 screens to move.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well i have HD 5850 and overclocking it made no difference in fps, 1GB is more then enough even @ 1440p. It's a CPU intensive game. My 3870K also loads all 4 cores 70% +. I think the game has gotten more intense in CPU side. For example the game runs 60 fps+ with my Laptop which has a Core i7 2670 + 560M @ 720p MAX.


Ya thats what I thought. If it's really the CPU, then I would wonder why its happening at all. Aren't we talking about like 8% of performance improvement tops for every generation after sandy? How is it possible that youtube posters get to record it butter smooth 60fps while I struggle at 30? 2500K is still quite competitive right?

You got it good with your laptop man. Mine has a slightly worse CPU(I think), 640M but a 900p screen. It couldn't run medium above constant 30fps. So sad man, I bought it partly because I want to game with it at work too. It kind of worked for starcraft 2, but once I completely switched to dota 2 and tried it at work? Eww.....never again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yeah, the 570 should really have no problem running the game, but recording on the other hand, could be your HDD maybe? which i doubt it is.
> when you are recording, you have most settings in-game settings on/enabled? i'd try lowering the render quality to c if it helps..
> 
> when i streamed with OBS to twitch, i had to lower my rendering quality in dota 2 in order to keep my 60fps for twitch.. everything was literally off. render Quality to 60% inorder to get rid of the lag and stuttering.. it didnt really bother me to much tho, im never maxing dota 2 anyways since it delays the camera a bit for me or the camera feels heavier rather.


You are right. I forgot about graphic settings. Could definitely play around that a little bit, probably tune it to medium-focused. I tried tweaking those when I tried to get the game to run on my laptop and frankly, I didn't even notice any difference until I went down to low-settings.

It was really fun when I did it cuz from ultra to low it was like heaven ---> heaven ---> ...heaven? ----> HELLLLL


----------



## evilferret

Harris have you tried different recording software?

I remember Fraps being a resource hog.


----------



## ku4eto

Dota 2 would need something like E5800 or Athlon 64 x2 5000+ to run smoothly. Even probably more for the Intel side , the work PC was strugling on lowest settings , 1280x800 with GT 210 as GPU and E5200 as CPU.
So i would say that is really CPU intensive.
But there is something else also.
On my old PC , it had 1 GB RAM , 7300 GT 256 MB ( AGP ) and Athlong LE-1640 ( 1 core ) at 3Ghz. It was running fine at 1280x1024 and Low-Medium settings , until i busted a bit the motherboard and it decided to give me 25 fps...
Currently playing on my laptop with GTX 260M 1GB + Core 2 Duo P8700 @2.53Ghz at max details at 900p and no problems at all.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Ya thats what I thought. If it's really the CPU, then I would wonder why its happening at all. Aren't we talking about like 8% of performance improvement tops for every generation after sandy? How is it possible that youtube posters get to record it butter smooth 60fps while I struggle at 30? 2500K is still quite competitive right?
> 
> You got it good with your laptop man. Mine has a slightly worse CPU(I think), 640M but a 900p screen. It couldn't run medium above constant 30fps. So sad man, I bought it partly because I want to game with it at work too. It kind of worked for starcraft 2, but once I completely switched to dota 2 and tried it at work? Eww.....never again
> You are right. I forgot about graphic settings. Could definitely play around that a little bit, probably tune it to medium-focused. I tried tweaking those when I tried to get the game to run on my laptop and frankly, I didn't even notice any difference until I went down to low-settings.
> 
> It was really fun when I did it cuz from ultra to low it was like heaven ---> heaven ---> ...heaven? ----> HELLLLL


i wouldnt mind the lowest Quality tho. wish i could make dota 2 more like wc3 GFX, for real.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i wouldnt mind the lowest Quality tho. wish i could make dota 2 more like wc3 GFX, for real.


I think I have everything mostly on low:

16:9 - native resolution of screen

AA enabled to smooth things out

I think Additive light pass is enabled cause it makes heroes "pop" more on the screen.
(I dont remember if it is this setting since i'm at work, i'll check back at home)

Shadows on low or medium
Max textures

Brightness between 120/150 depending on the lighting in my room.

I like high brightness so I don't get screwed by any "dark" spot on my screen.
Just like csgo players with max brightness, strobed light...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Ya thats what I thought. If it's really the CPU, then I would wonder why its happening at all. Aren't we talking about like 8% of performance improvement tops for every generation after sandy? How is it possible that youtube posters get to record it butter smooth 60fps while I struggle at 30? 2500K is still quite competitive right?
> 
> You got it good with your laptop man. Mine has a slightly worse CPU(I think), 640M but a 900p screen. It couldn't run medium above constant 30fps. So sad man, I bought it partly because I want to game with it at work too. It kind of worked for starcraft 2, but once I completely switched to dota 2 and tried it at work? Eww.....never again
> You are right. I forgot about graphic settings. Could definitely play around that a little bit, probably tune it to medium-focused. I tried tweaking those when I tried to get the game to run on my laptop and frankly, I didn't even notice any difference until I went down to low-settings.
> 
> It was really fun when I did it cuz from ultra to low it was like heaven ---> heaven ---> ...heaven? ----> HELLLLL


One problem i had was V-Sync ON. Now i dont get those 30 fps dips so i dont feel the lag anymore. Also 2500K should never drop below 60 fps. My CPU is a lot slower then yours. It might be a GPU driver causing something.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I think I have everything mostly on low:
> 
> 16:9 - native resolution of screen
> 
> AA enabled to smooth things out
> 
> I think Additive light pass is enabled cause it makes heroes "pop" more on the screen.
> (I dont remember if it is this setting since i'm at work, i'll check back at home)
> 
> Shadows on low or medium
> Max textures
> 
> Brightness between 120/150 depending on the lighting in my room.
> 
> I like high brightness so I don't get screwed by any "dark" spot on my screen.
> Just like csgo players with max brightness, strobed light...


the only things i have ticked on is,
High Q Water,
Athmospheric Fog
Animated portrait.

rest of the settings are high though.

Uhh, i cant really play with Anti Ali on, it feels my camera has some heavy weight on it or its basicly playing with V-sync on almost,which annoys me like hell, so those settings are mostly off.
if u turn of some of the settings you mentioned youll notice the camera will go alot smoother too.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> the only things i have ticked on is,
> High Q Water,
> Athmospheric Fog
> Animated portrait.
> 
> rest of the settings are high though.
> 
> Uhh, i cant really play with Anti Ali on, it feels my camera has some heavy weight on it or its basicly playing with V-sync on almost,which annoys me like hell, so those settings are mostly off.
> if u turn of some of the settings you mentioned youll notice the camera will go alot smoother too.


You sure AA is related to camera movement?

I'm quite of a Tweak addict so I guess I'll need to check that now that you mention it.
As for now my camera is feeling quite good and precise when edge panning.

I'm a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to ingame settings for comp games. hahah
Especially when it comes to mouse settings / camera movements.
I just won't play until it feels perfect to me.

I tweak dota 2 just like csgo to be honest.

I might update my post with my actual dota autoexec settings later on... If i don't forget.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> You sure AA is related to camera movement?
> 
> I'm quite of a Tweak addict so I guess I'll need to check that now that you mention it.
> As for now my camera is feeling quite good and precise when edge panning.
> 
> *I'm a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to ingame settings for comp games.* hahah
> Especially when it comes to mouse settings / camera movements.
> I just won't play until it feels perfect to me.
> 
> I tweak dota 2 just like csgo to be honest.
> 
> I might update my post with my actual dota autoexec settings later on... If i don't forget.


Iam too but for dota only, you wont believe through what mices i went when my G9 died, lol.
Well you probably dont notice it too much since you use edge panning.

Edit : We are talking about anti aliasing right?
Well, whenever i crank it up to the maximum on a fps or dota i do see a some sort of delay when moving the camera.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Iam too but for dota only, you wont believe through what mices i went when my G9 died, lol.
> Well you probably dont notice it too much since you use edge panning.
> 
> Edit : We are talking about anti aliasing right?
> Well, whenever i crank it up to the maximum on a fps or dota i do see a some sort of delay when moving the camera.


Yes I was indeed talking about anti aliasing.
Might be related to blurr somehow, I dunno.

For instance, FXAA is a big no no for me cause it blurrs the screen too much for my liking.
MSAA though is fine.

Which mouse are you currently using?

I can recommend a few depending on your grip style:

Claw :

- Zowie FK2
- Mionix Avior (the optical one with 3310 sensor)

Palm:

- Zowie EC1-A or EC2-A (depending on the size of your hand, the EC2 being the smallest)
- Steelseries Rival (not a big fan of Steelseries QC but this is a good mouse anyways)
- Razer Death Adder (so much versions for this one XD)
- FinalMouse 2015


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yes I was indeed talking about anti aliasing.
> Might be related to blurr somehow, I dunno.
> 
> For instance, FXAA is a big no no for me cause it blurrs the screen too much for my liking.
> MSAA though is fine.
> 
> Which mouse are you currently using?
> 
> I can recommend a few depending on your grip style:
> 
> Claw :
> 
> - Zowie FK2
> - Mionix Avior (the optical one with 3310 sensor)
> 
> Palm:
> 
> - Zowie EC1-A or EC2-A (depending on the size of your hand, the EC2 being the smallest)
> - Steelseries Rival (not a big fan of Steelseries QC but this is a good mouse anyways)
> - Razer Death Adder (so much versions for this one XD)
> - FinalMouse 2015


Currenlty my second deathadder i had to RMA the first one, but ofcourse the second one is starting to double click aswell.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Love my G502 for Dota, Sensei was not bad either.


----------



## ku4eto

Okay , are the EU West and EU East non-operational for me only ? I am looking for a game for 8 minutes already and getting stuck at Finding Server....


----------



## connectwise

I just sold my G502. I couldn't get used to it:

- too heavy
- one mouse button has concave while the other has convex shape
- the middle mouse button I use to scroll is uncomfortable for me/MOBA spam

I also have a FK, I don't use that anymore for Dota either:

- buttons way too heavy to spam or to give quick commands
- middle mouse button is hit or miss

FK2 uses huano switches as well but supposedly less heavy than the FK1 and the FK.

BTW

Logi G302, if you like the shape, it's fantastic. Iif you can find the CM storm spawn, you might also wanna give that a try.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Currenlty my second deathadder that i had to RMA, but ofcourse the second one is starting to double click aswell.


Yeah the QC with Razer is not that great but still better than Steelseries imo.

I switched to Zowie and I'm pretty pleased.
No softwares, just plug and play.

And i like the fact that i can use 500hz polling rate on all their mice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Love my G502 for Dota, Sensei was not bad either.


The G502 is indeed a really good mouse that I wanted to try but actually never bought since I already have a few 3310 sensor mouse already.

At work i'm using my old zowie FK and a dusty QcK heavy mousepad. haha


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Never understood the heavy part. They are much heavier mice out there unless you play @ 800 DPI. The buttons are fantastic. You probably just like easy mice.


----------



## connectwise

Well coming from the FK that was so much lighter than the 502, it's obvious change. It actually did affect me during play as long games top of my hand and wrist starts tightening up.


----------



## Toxsick

Zowie mouses cant adjust DPI by yourself. and it goes in weird steps tho.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I have the DOTA 2 Rival and FUNC MS-2 = only mouses I own that ever paid over $30 for... The Rival needs a mouse pad to work properly. Overall I think the FUNC MS-2 feels better made and tracks/clicks better.


----------



## ku4eto

And i am sitting here with a 5$ mouse doing stuff without any problems


----------



## frickfrock999

FUNC mice are so underrated.

Rocking an MS-3 V2 right now

Absolute perfection


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> And i am sitting here with a 5$ mouse doing stuff without any problems


Yep... I used to never pay more than $15 for a mouse... I bought the Steelseries DOTA 2 Rival because I had a coupon code and sold the Doom sword and the mouse ended up costing me about $10 at the end.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> FUNC mice are so underrated.
> 
> Rocking an MS-3 V2 right now
> 
> Absolute perfection


Yep, I would not hesitate to get another one.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Zowie mouses cant adjust DPI by yourself. and it goes in weird steps tho.


Well i play at 400/500 dpi so the steps on zowie mice do not bother me much.

Win sens is 6/11 - no mouse accel - mark c fix registry tweak

Ingame? the lowest possible - reference being csgo at 1

I also like light weight mouse for fast swipes/360 and also small mouse adjustments.

90/100gr is fine. 120+ I dont like much.

The prob with mouse is that you really need to try a bunch before finding a good fit.

You cant choose a mouse based solely on other people opinion.
Sure it helps but imo you really need to get a good "grip" on it. haha


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I have the DOTA 2 Rival and FUNC MS-2 = only mouses I own that ever paid over $30 for... The Rival needs a mouse pad to work properly. Overall I think the FUNC MS-2 feels better made and tracks/clicks better.


What a cheap bastard, don't you know that the mouse and keyboard makes the player?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> And i am sitting here with a 5$ mouse doing stuff without any problems


It does not mean that you can't get a more confortable set up though.









Try a high tier mouse + pad and compare to your current set up.

I'm pretty sure the difference will be like night and day.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> It does not mean that you can't get a more confortable set up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try a high tier mouse + pad and compare to your current set up.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the difference will be like night and day.


Find me a Rat 7 with a better sensor.









People worry about mouse/KB too much.

Sol, you sure you were able to enable AA? Unless it changed Dota 2 only uses FXAA.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Find me a Rat 7 with a better sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People worry about mouse/KB too much.


Says the guy "Cough" that owns the most OP keyboard in these DOTA 2 threads...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Find me a Rat 7 with a better sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People worry about mouse/KB too much.
> 
> Sol, you sure you were able to enable AA? Unless it changed Dota 2 only uses FXAA.


I'll check it out at home because I'm also used to force MSAA through custom profiles with AMD drivers.

You might be right about this, i'll let you know tonight!

And about the RAT 7 , dat shape is too "unique" ahahah

Unless Mad Catz release an updated version with better sensor, I don't think you'l find something alike!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Says the guy "Cough" that owns the most OP keyboard in these DOTA 2 threads...


But it's for work!

Wonder if I can write it off... o.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I'll check it out at home because I'm also used to force MSAA through custom profiles with AMD drivers.
> 
> You might be right about this, i'll let you know tonight!
> 
> And about the RAT 7 , dat shape is too "unique" ahahah
> 
> Unless Mad Catz release an updated version with better sensor, I don't think you'l find something alike!


Let me know. I was never able to get MSAA to work.

Sigh... maybe I'll try to shove a different sensor into my Rat7 once it dies.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Find me a Rat 7 with a better sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People worry about mouse/KB too much.
> 
> Sol, you sure you were able to enable AA? Unless it changed Dota 2 only uses FXAA.


Are you sure Dota has FXAA instead of MSAA?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are you sure Dota has FXAA instead of MSAA?


Unless it was changed, Dota 2 only has FXAA.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> But it's for work!
> 
> Wonder if I can write it off... o.0
> Let me know. I was never able to get MSAA to work.
> 
> Sigh... maybe I'll try to shove a different sensor into my Rat7 once it dies.


Looks like the RAT "3" is using avago 3090 which is till among the best sensors.

Maybe you should take a look at it?

About MSAA:

Is it not possible to force MSAA with Nvidia drivers?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Looks like the RAT "3" is using avago 3090 which is till among the best sensors.
> 
> Maybe you should take a look at it?
> 
> About MSAA:
> 
> Is it not possible to force MSAA with Nvidia drivers?


I haven't tried since I started downsampling from 4k but I remember it not working/having issues.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I haven't tried since I started downsampling from 4k but I remember it not working/having issues.


Well if you're downsampling from 4k you won't need AA anyways.

Is the game pretty pretty?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What a cheap bastard, don't you know that the mouse and keyboard makes the player?


I make my own keyboards and I get mice prototype peripherals thrown at me occasionally?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Well if you're downsampling from 4k you won't need AA anyways.
> 
> Is the game pretty pretty?


I just tried it, I didnt notice any difference in quality.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Unless it was changed, Dota 2 only has FXAA.


Well i know that FXAA has no performance hit and MSAA does. I am going to test again but i did notice a performance drop when AA was ON in Dota 2 which leaves me to believe it is not FXAA. Also i tried 3K resolution scaling and it looked worse then AA which should not be the case.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Well if you're downsampling from 4k you won't need AA anyways.
> 
> Is the game pretty pretty?


Looks the same to me.









But than I'm usually drunk o.0

I never used AA. Makes game way too blurry.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_-TxwBkoMg#t=129

Sol, I challenge you to 1v1 Kobold Challenge!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well i know that FXAA has no performance hit and MSAA does. I am going to test again but i did notice a performance drop when AA was ON in Dota 2 which leaves me to believe it is not FXAA. Also i tried 3K resolution scaling and it looked worse then AA which should not be the case.


How much performance drop? Sub 10FPS probably FXAA.

I can't find anything new officially so I'm guessing it's still FXAA.

Anybody have any recent official info?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I make my own keyboards and I get mice prototype peripherals thrown at me occasionally?


Cough cough, ergonomic mouse plz.


----------



## redalert

DAC playoffs starting in 15 minutes







All of the winner bracket teams are supposed to be play today. Secret vs iG is the first BO3


----------



## ZealotKi11er

C9 so bad.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> It does not mean that you can't get a more confortable set up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try a high tier mouse + pad and compare to your current set up.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the difference will be like night and day.


Also for mousepad i am using my sofa







Laying and playing is cool







If i had money i would buy firstly more important stuff , then new laptop and PC parts , and then mouse/keyboard


----------



## connectwise

I think it might be jacky lmao's personality. There's no way anyone 3.5k+ mmr would run INTO dusa ult but he did it constantly.


----------



## connectwise

LOL @ rubick mid:

https://gfycat.com/GloomyPleasedKittiwake


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> C9 so bad.


25k gold advantage at one point but still did not close the game.

And damn that ending, B God going Rapier for the throne race was epic.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> 25k gold advantage at one point but still did not close the game.
> 
> And damn that ending, B God going Rapier for the throne race was epic.


I am not sure why they would not use SS ult during fights. So many things wrong with that game.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am not sure why they would not use SS ult during fights. So many things wrong with that game.


I did enjoy the game though.

Imo it was Worth watching just to see Burning playing so good.


----------



## CtXPL

Even if, I'd still enjoy watching bad people play bad just because this game is just so gosh darn interesting.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1214782346

why such horrible games... from 15 last played games , 10 are lost...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I'm going to change things up and start playing in 24" 1080p - to see if my games and mechanics improve...


----------



## evilferret

C9 just got outclassed.

Well Riki got buffed. All that time practicing detecting detection wasted.









Wonder if its a permanent fix.

https://twitter.com/WagaGaming/status/563286071510052864

Kobold challenge becoming a thing.







Guess I better practicing.

Sol, why you no help me abuse Weaver bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL @ rubick mid:
> 
> https://gfycat.com/GloomyPleasedKittiwake


Mid Rubick was a thing. I've seen crazier stuff when he was popular.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> C9 just got outclassed.
> 
> Well Riki got buffed. All that time practicing detecting detection wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if its a permanent fix.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WagaGaming/status/563286071510052864
> 
> Kobold challenge becoming a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I better practicing.
> 
> Sol, why you no help me abuse Weaver bug.
> Mid Rubick was a thing. I've seen crazier stuff when he was popular.


Weaver got nerfed! Bug is fixed, Weaver no longer a bug. haha

I need to go back to SF eul practicing first!

Dat farm with Eul.


----------



## ku4eto

What Weaver bug ? Did i missed something


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> C9 just got outclassed.
> 
> Well Riki got buffed. All that time practicing detecting detection wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if its a permanent fix.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WagaGaming/status/563286071510052864
> 
> Kobold challenge becoming a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I better practicing.
> 
> Sol, why you no help me abuse Weaver bug.
> Mid Rubick was a thing. I've seen crazier stuff when he was popular.


C9 did not get outclassed

They are too emotional. In the first game they just lost to pressure.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> C9 did not get outclassed
> 
> They are too emotional. In the first game they just lost to pressure.


C9 has consistency issues and I think BG has stronger players in each role.

My Dota dream team has nobody from C9.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> What Weaver bug ? Did i missed something


Infinite Germinate attacks. It's hard to get it working solo.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2g86u4_nigma-s-****tier-digest-vol-14_videogames

It's near the end of the video.


----------



## Atham

I am having good games, all ranked. I am 8-1 for w/l ratio. Not too bad. Went from 1900 to 2100 party mmr. I need to play more games with scoot to get his mmr out of the sub 2k gutter too. #roadto3k

One thing that bothers me is that I am so crap at last hitting in the early game as well as not knowing when to farm and when to gank. The mid players, is there a general guide line for this? This is the one aspect of mid that I am struggling with.


----------



## connectwise

Cooo. mmr trench warfare's tough.

Someone on reddit was posting about the 3 monitor/5 monitor dota 2 gaming. It looked interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> C9 just got outclassed.
> 
> Well Riki got buffed. All that time practicing detecting detection wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if its a permanent fix.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WagaGaming/status/563286071510052864
> 
> Kobold challenge becoming a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I better practicing.
> 
> Sol, why you no help me abuse Weaver bug.
> Mid Rubick was a thing. I've seen crazier stuff when he was popular.


Yeah I think so too. Any mid is good dependent on the matchup. Someone was just saying previously that mid rubick/skywraith was a waste of mid. I agree with that to an extent as well.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Cooo. mmr trench warfare's tough.
> 
> Someone on reddit was posting about the 3 monitor/5 monitor dota 2 gaming. It looked interesting.
> Yeah I think so too. Any mid is good dependent on the matchup. Someone was just saying previously that mid rubick/skywraith was a waste of mid. I agree with that to an extent as well.


Saw it. Want it. Can't afford it right now.











It's not 21:9 though.









It was probably pony.









I only run Rubick/SW mid when I'm stacking with lower MMR players.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Saw it. Want it. Can't afford it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not 21:9 though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was probably pony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only run Rubick/SW mid when I'm stacking with lower MMR players.


That is just stupid.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That is just stupid.


LOL, yeah. would only work with edge panning probably.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That is just stupid.


Imagine watching TI5 on that setup though. o.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> LOL, yeah. would only work with edge panning probably.


I've been semi transitioning to wasd camera control for this moment!


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Imagine watching TI5 on that setup though. o.0
> I've been semi transitioning to wasd camera control for this moment!


TI5 would better in person IMO lol


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> TI5 would better in person IMO lol


No matter how much I love Dota, not wasting my 1 vacation a year on any TI.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> No matter how much I love Dota, not wasting my 1 vacation a year on any TI.


If anything like last Ti i would not want to watch it in person.


----------



## connectwise

Welp, last game secret vs VG, that was like TI 3 instead of 4. 1:16 min.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If anything like last Ti i would not want to watch it in person.


I'm more worried of stinky people.









When there are Reddit threads telling people at TI to shower, I get scared.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> C9 so bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> One thing that bothers me is that I am so crap at last hitting in the early game as well as not knowing when to farm and when to gank. The mid players, is there a general guide line for this? This is the one aspect of mid that I am struggling with.


I feel like it's not a guideline that you need. It's an instinct. Varies from hero to hero, how well you are doing at specific timings, etc.

For example, back when I used to play DP, I always go 3-0-2 and get ult at lv6 (personal preference only) even though I almost never gank exactly at lv6. Personally, I start ganking with DP if I get a good rune like DD or haste at lv6 or 7. If I keep getting crap runes, I will delay it to as late as lv9, usually with 4-1-3-1 or 4-0-4-1, you know, when teammates already start bxtxhing about the no contribution shxxty DP. But I don't care, cuz I manage to shut them up every single time.

My personal preference : I gank more with bottle heros. I don't get bottle on OD and viper, hence I gank less with them. Viper is an excellent ganking hero but he is even better in lane dominance. I usually don't leave the lane unless I see real opportunities

As for farming space, it's also an instinct. I'm not entirely sure how I can describe it in words....but think of it this way, whenever you are NOT in an intense fight, every 20 sec you should look at the minimap and think to yourself : man, I could totally be *"insert-location"* right now. This "location" should depend on where your team is, where the enemies are, where you have wards at, etc (this obviously does not apply when your team is getting absolutely overrun by the opposing team and have 0 map control)

Always bring a TP with you and it should help you farm a lot better. Just always remember that a TP is only worth 2 creeps(and only the gold). When creeps are at tier 2 tower, some players still think that "well I'm at base and creeps are at tier 2, it's so close I really could save the $100, but by the time they arrived, the wave was already wiped by the tower. they really could have spent that $100, reach the tower 15 seconds earlier and get 4 creep kills and EXP. Even if you only manage to get 2 creeps, it still translate to free EXP

I feel like you must have known a lot of these already, but I suppose refining your instincts can relieve your worries a little bit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If anything like last Ti i would not want to watch it in person.


Hell, I only took a sick-leave day off last TI and I still was regretting it. Pretty sure this one will be different though. I just don't like the fact that Secret is literally the only tier 1 team standing. That said, teams tend to hide strats and surprises had happened in the TIs time and time again. Let's just hope that there are teams that can rival Secret when TI comes.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm more worried of stinky people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there are Reddit threads telling people at TI to shower, I get scared.


How do people not even shower when going to a big event... must be "that" kinda people i guess.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> How do people not even shower when going to a big event... must be "that" kinda people i guess.


don't know. I've been to certain shops where they sell trading cards, board games and stuff. From my experience, showered or not, the "power" is unbelievably strong when more than 10 young male individuals gather for these kind of activities.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cant believe Secret lost but then again they are a new team. It will be funny if EG takes it all.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I am having good games, all ranked. I am 8-1 for w/l ratio. Not too bad. Went from 1900 to 2100 party mmr. I need to play more games with scoot to get his mmr out of the sub 2k gutter too. #roadto3k
> 
> One thing that bothers me is that I am so crap at last hitting in the early game as well as not knowing when to farm and when to gank. The mid players, is there a general guide line for this? This is the one aspect of mid that I am struggling with.


Typically, farm all the time, depending on your hero.

You should generally avoid ganks before you have reached level 7, unless you get a good rune and you're sure to get a kill on a lane.
On the lower MMR's you should ideally think you'd be able to kill someone by yourself, since it's not certain that people will assist correctly.

Push the lane out at EVEN:45, e.g. 1:45, 3:45, 5:45, etc, to ensure your opponent stays on the lane to avoid missing experience and gold. Usually you do this with a wave clearing spell (Storm Spirit's Q, Lina's Q, SF razes, etc.), but other heroes just need to autoattack. Of course, make sure you get every last hit, even when pushing.
If he leaves the lane to contest the rune with you, you should basically be ahead. If you know you can't reach the rune, stay on the lane and try to push his tower.

Staying ahead is the most important part of mid.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Cant believe Secret lost but then again they are a new team. It will be funny if EG takes it all.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*


Really now? I did not even see the game. I just checked Wiki. Once a game has been played it's stupid to think and watch the game pretending you dont know the outcome.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really now? I did not even see the game. I just checked Wiki. Once a game has been played it's stupid to think and watch the game pretending you dont know the outcome.


We run into this issue every time competitive Dota starts up.









Not everybody can watch games live and we have people from all over the world. Using spoiler tags for at least 12/24 hrs is a courtesy.


----------



## Atham

SECRET why do you lose? :|

Anyway, I hate not playing with scoot. When he plays support the whole team is alive.

I had a stellar support game with Hwaiting: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1217329345 Next game was not so stellar. I tried the SF euls strat: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1217475799 Not too bad, but we lost due to early feeding of those other lanes and the fact that they did a level 1 rosh successfully.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1217488745

Can't believe we almost lost this one. Legion Comander got in the worst possible time DC , only i paused , rest of team did not. WK and Zeus decided to go full ****** by not pushing because we did not helped them earlier...Brood is OP with this free pathing.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really now? I did not even see the game. I just checked Wiki. Once a game has been played it's stupid to think and watch the game pretending you dont know the outcome.



Have a lil common courtesy mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> SECRET why do you lose? :|
> 
> Anyway, I hate not playing with scoot. When he plays support the whole team is alive.
> 
> I had a stellar support game with Hwaiting: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1217329345 Next game was not so stellar. I tried the SF euls strat: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1217475799 Not too bad, but we lost due to early feeding of those other lanes and the fact that they did a level 1 rosh successfully.


I can't believe you guys even got that farmed against that team.

What do you think guys:



I'm still undecided.


----------



## connectwise

Lost to rat meepo. Only my Jugg was clicking on T4 and throne.


----------



## Toxsick

Lol! me and ObscureParadox just won a stupid game...
the game was so in their favour we just messed around and had some fun, the game was basiclly unwinnable, UNTIL we hit the 41 Minute mark, when they decided to feed their godlikes streakes, and the weaver bought back into a timelapse and got killed by our lina with an Abyssal blade.... he already bought back earlier so it was on CD. Weaver,Axe,pudge. all so far ahead... game was a joke. we rushed middle lane when they were dead,won the next teamfight ( not sure if you could call it a teamfight really ) and won the game.









i think the xp graph should explain something to you









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1218030168


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Lol! me and ObscureParadox just won a stupid game...
> the game was so in their favour we just messed around and had some fun, the game was basiclly unwinnable, UNTIL we hit the 41 Minute mark, when they decided to feed their godlikes streakes, and the weaver bought back into a timelapse and got killed by our lina with an Abyssal blade.... he already bought back earlier so it was on CD. Weaver,Axe,pudge. all so far ahead... game was a joke. we rushed middle lane when they were dead,won the next teamfight ( not sure if you could call it a teamfight really ) and won the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the xp graph should explain something to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1218030168


That buyback moment was the funniest thing I've seen in dota for a very long time. I'd given up on my game after 3 mins since I was getting massive pain and muscle spasms in my right shoulder, got a bit better as game went on but moving the mouse was painful, hence storm was literally my nightmare hero at that time xD

But absolutely one of the best "***" games I've ever played XD


----------



## connectwise

Your Lina had an abyssal blade?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> That buyback moment was the funniest thing I've seen in dota for a very long time. I'd given up on my game after 3 mins since I was getting massive pain and muscle spasms in my right shoulder, got a bit better as game went on but moving the mouse was painful, hence storm was literally my nightmare hero at that time xD
> 
> But absolutely one of the best "***" games I've ever played XD


Yeah dude, lmao
we were at some point in our fountain being camped by them when we lost rax, at the 33m mark i think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Your Lina had an abyssal blade?


Correct, it def did help seems. she did manfight the weaver when he bought back and timelapsed. he died again, probably a rage move, he had half hp. we had gem and sentrys.


----------



## Atham

I hope secret wins against C9.

Losing some of the mmr I gained. It makes me want to stop playing ranked.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I hope secret wins against C9.


i bet on C9 just cuz the odds are so imbalanced. If it was 66% and 34% i probably would have gone for the opposite

Oh man this series.....

Quote:


> Losing some of the mmr I gained. It makes me want to stop playing ranked.


I went from my peak of 3800 back down to 3500, then to 3300 after a season, i struggled there for a while when after about half a year, I'm falling down to 2900 territory. I blame the new picking phases of the normal ranked games. This favors counter-picking so much, and the fact that you don't get to play carry in random pubs if you don't pick first hurts even more. And the two ideas contradict with each other.

If ppl actually plan at the planning phase, things would be great. But since they don't, you know....

I've immediately noticed some changes towards picks, players mentalities, etc, once I broke the 3k mark. Having seen that, I really can foresee myself not going back to more than 3100 ever.


----------



## redalert

Who needs TP's


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Who needs TP's


Exactly


----------



## HarrisLam

TP = abbrev for The Pusses


----------



## Toxsick

"just go pro or leave, if you play only for fun it just wasting time" Lol

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2v38ds/suma1l_interview_by_hotbid/

did we just got shrekt?


----------



## connectwise

C9, the kings of throws.

game 2


----------



## redalert




----------



## connectwise

"Funniest part? bone7 DID suicide in the fountain, twice (since he had aegis), but had no buyback so he was just dead."


----------



## frickfrock999

Started playing Bloodseeker.

Jesus Christ, he's hard to play.







:


----------



## connectwise

Couple of technical tips for support players out there:



^ pull a lil sooner if you dont have boots, or if you're melee and not ranged.




^ some of the locations has changed but most of it still applies. Sometimes it's best to put it in places where that people won't expect just so they don't get dward.

Also this


----------



## connectwise

Piecat went 30 - 7 - 25 on SF and still lost

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1219612157


----------



## Atham

Same thing happened to me. I went 15-8-21, had 7 slots, and we still lost/









EDIT: Well, well, well. http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1222929606 First and last game of the day.

10-0-12 on Shadow fiend. The players were crap though, the viper was trying to be aggressive, but got discouraged after he fed first blood to me. Solo kill for the win. Shadow fiend is a good hero. I ended up two shotting people


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I went 15-8-21, had 7 slots, and we still lost/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well, well, well. http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1222929606 First and last game of the day.
> 
> 10-0-12 on Shadow fiend. The players were crap though, the viper was trying to be aggressive, but got discouraged after he fed first blood to me. Solo kill for the win. Shadow fiend is a good hero. I ended up two shotting people


GG


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I went 15-8-21, had 7 slots, and we still lost/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well, well, well. http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1222929606 First and last game of the day.
> 
> 10-0-12 on Shadow fiend. The players were crap though, the viper was trying to be aggressive, but got discouraged after he fed first blood to me. Solo kill for the win. Shadow fiend is a good hero. I ended up two shotting people


well... Piecat's a pro gamer and he was in 55 out of the 60 kills so it's not exactly the same thing as you XD

If you thought yours was frustrating to lose check this one:

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1217784373


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I went 15-8-21, had 7 slots, and we still lost/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well, well, well. http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1222929606 First and last game of the day.
> 
> 10-0-12 on Shadow fiend. The players were crap though, the viper was trying to be aggressive, but got discouraged after he fed first blood to me. Solo kill for the win. Shadow fiend is a good hero. I ended up two shotting people
> 
> 
> 
> well... Piecat's a pro gamer and he was in 55 out of the 60 kills so it's not exactly the same thing as you XD
> 
> If you thought yours was frustrating to lose check this one:
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1217784373
Click to expand...

I just wanted to make myself feel better.

That sucks. They went rat-dota, right?


----------



## HometownHero

Winter Wyvern and New Bloom hype. Looks like a CM arcana as well.


----------



## Toxsick

https://twitter.com/ppdDota/status/564734933273292800


----------



## connectwise

Volvo please, fix servers first.

tho CM is our favourite waifu


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Winter Wyvern and New Bloom hype. Looks like a CM arcana as well.


Ah dang it , i want that art with Phoenix, Mirana and WR ( and the 2 other heroes ) ! Can anyone help me with getting it









EDIT : https://www.facebook.com/sajedene/photos/a.338371232930797.59207.295288693905718/619442121490372/?type=1&theater

Got it in Facebook via DotaCinema.
The quality is enough for my 900p monitor :3

The art is truly amazing. I like every piece of detail , and why does Mirana looks like Korra


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Never though EG would but that score. RTZ and Zai must feel bad.


----------



## Blk

VG, noooo









I'm happy for Fear though


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> VG, noooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I'm happy for Fear though*


EXACTLY what I have in mind.

Ever since free to play documentary, I really feel for that guy. EG won 3rd place in Ti4 but Fear wasn't even in it. He had an injury and was really getting old. Team getting him back and now winning Champion in the biggest Asian Tourney is probably once in a lifetime for him. Now or never, man.

This is pretty much the happy ending for those random-team-winning-sport-tourney movies (although EG is hardly "random"). His Mom would be proud of him.


----------



## Masked

Loving the new Meta but, having an issue - Maybe one of you guys can help me.

So, I was having a serious software issue with a server monitoring program I use - I still own 4/5 servers so, unfortunately it's a must - Anywhoo, upgraded to windows 8.1 since I knew for a fact the software was stable on 8.1 compared to 7 pro.

Upgraded to 8. Did a fresh install of EVERYTHING, including Steam. Fresh drivers, fresh creative, fresh everything.

Dota worked fine for 2/3 days - Not a single issue.

Saturday I'd open dota - Steam updater ran - crash. Did this for about 5x...Then I verified the install via Steam - Perfect -- Crash, crash, crash - Delete all local content.

Installed fresh again. - Steam updater ran - crash. So, I google it, finally - Turn on Windows 7 compatibility/admin...SUCCESSSSSS!

Sound is horrible though, like blotchy...Play 1 game, get tired of the constant phasing and verify install again.

Dota now runs but, freezes, goes unresponsive and crashes constantly. Took it off compatibility mode and the steam updater runs, then crashes.

I've NEVER had a problem with Dota EVER before - So I quite frankly, don't know what's wrong with it...Actually, I never even had an issue in beta...Anyone have any ideas?

I think it might've been an update...But, I'd rather guarantee it's an update before I reinstall 250gb worth of software...Know what I'm sayin?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> EXACTLY what I have in mind.
> 
> Ever since free to play documentary, I really feel for that guy. EG won 3rd place in Ti4 but Fear wasn't even in it. He had an injury and was really getting old. Team getting him back and now winning Champion in the biggest Asian Tourney is probably once in a lifetime for him. Now or never, man.
> 
> This is pretty much the happy ending for those random-team-winning-sport-tourney movies (although EG is hardly "random"). His Mom would be proud of him.


Fear, Universe and Aui. All 3 have been Dota 2 Veterans. PPD amazing drafter and SumaiL just plays like he is Boss. Remains me of early days of RTZ. I did not follow Secret in Round Robin but during Playoff Bracket they looked weak. I feel like KuroKy should be #2 and really S4 is not playing like he used to in Ti3. I feel like these older players have too much experience for their own good. They to start with a clean slate each year.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> dropping zai and rtz was the best thing EG ever did.


i usually don't quote myself but yah

#USA
#BOYSINBLUE
#CHAMPIONS

so happy they won and beat out secret and VG.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Very happy for Fear.... Also been cheering for AUI_2000 and Universe since their Dignitas days.... it goes to show that once the team members compliment each other in team games well and they trust each other = win Championships.

Also happy for Rave, representing SEA and Korean DOTA.... they have improved and were much further along than anyone thought they were...


----------



## evilferret

Rave impressed me greatly. Can't wait to see what SEA/KR doto brings in the upcoming years.

EG's drafting so much stronger than I remember.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Rave impressed me greatly. Can't wait to see what SEA/KR doto brings in the upcoming years.
> 
> EG's drafting so much stronger than I remember.


PPD is a pretty good drafter to say the least. I'm sure VG was not expecting to get 3/0ed.

I'm excited about xiao8 and Burning rumors, they sure will make IG's line up way stronger if that is confirmed.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> PPD is a pretty good drafter to say the least. I'm sure VG was not expecting to get 3/0ed.
> 
> I'm excited about xiao8 and Burning rumors, they sure will make IG's line up way stronger if that is confirmed.


IG is the only Chinese team that can afford it with the way how things are in China - pro players make a lot more money streaming on DouyuTV... which is why some of the pros like Burning retired - but their competitive spirit makes them want to come back.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> IG is the only Chinese team that can afford it with the way how things are in China - pro players make a lot more money streaming on DouyuTV... which is why some of the pros like Burning retired - but their competitive spirit makes them want to come back.


I'm also following Black^'s situation, it's pretty unclear if he'll be kicked from VG or not...

To be honest, I would not mind seeing someone else at his spot.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I'm also following Black^'s situation, it's pretty unclear if he'll be kicked from VG or not...
> 
> To be honest, I would not mind seeing someone else at his spot.


They lost to EG and suddenly Black is bad. VG as a team lost vs EG and it was not because of Black. They all underperformed. Not 12 game was close.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They lost to EG and suddenly Black is bad. VG as a team lost vs EG and it was not because of Black. They all underperformed. Not 12 game was close.


Don't quote me on things I actually did not say.

I don't blame VG's bad performance on their position 1, I just would not mind seeing Black^ being replaced by someone else even though I like the player.

I like Sylar as a player as well but it did not stop me from following VG when he left for LGD.

Black^'s replacement was planned before DAC if I recall correctly.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Don't quote me on things I actually did not say.
> 
> I don't blame VG's bad performance on their position 1, I just would not mind seeing Black^ being replaced by someone else even though I like the player.
> 
> I like Sylar as a player as well but it did not stop me from following VG when he left for LGD.
> 
> Black^'s replacement was planned before DAC if I recall correctly.


All these team are trying to build a team that can Win Ti5 easily. It does not take good individual skill to win Ti or DAC. It takes good draft, stat and teamwork. NeewBee did not win Ti4 because they where the better team. They won with better strat. If EG would have taken VG game they might have won Ti5 looking at how DAC went. Even Navi almost beat Alliance in Ti3 even though Allince was so dominant.


----------



## redalert

He does tend to farm a bit more than I think VG would like but the fact that Black doesnt speak much Chinese is a big reason. The rumors have been out there for awhile so it wouldnt surprise me. I was very surprised at the DAC GF results if it was gonna go 3-0 would of expected VG. Once teams started 1st banning Chen and Enchantress vs Secret they didnt play as good.
The Sumail effect http://www.dotabuff.com/heroes/storm-spirit


----------



## HarrisLam

I like storm. so exciting to watch

I agree that not speaking chinese might have been the issue for Black. Personally I think he is a great carry player. If 4 is 4, I'll say black is about 8-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> All these team are trying to build a team that can Win Ti5 easily. It does not take good individual skill to win Ti or DAC. It takes good draft, stat and teamwork. NeewBee did not win Ti4 because they where the better team. They won with better strat. If EG would have taken VG game they might have won Ti5 looking at how DAC went. Even Navi almost beat Alliance in Ti3 even though Allince was so dominant.


man dont even bring up Ti3. I still highly doubt that Ti5 can measure up to its awesomeness even with the meta shifting back to the traditional semi-battle and farm focused. The pleasure of Ti3 lasted like 2 weeks for me.

I also hope that the meta can have another swirl before TI comes (which it should, considering theres still like half a year to go). This current meta is so narrow. It's like all they do is fight for the 5 heros : jugg, axe, SF, troll and venge, with occasional appearances of bat, doom, lion, sniper, medusa, etc.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I like storm. so exciting to watch
> 
> I agree that not speaking chinese might have been the issue for Black. Personally I think he is a great carry player. If 4 is 4, I'll say black is about 8-9
> man dont even bring up Ti3. I still highly doubt that Ti5 can measure up to its awesomeness even with the meta shifting back to the traditional semi-battle and farm focused. The pleasure of Ti3 lasted like 2 weeks for me.
> 
> I also hope that the meta can have another swirl before TI comes (which it should, considering theres still like half a year to go). This current meta is so narrow. It's like all they do is fight for the 5 heros : jugg, axe, SF, troll and venge, with occasional appearances of bat, doom, lion, sniper, medusa, etc.


It just feels Dota 2 has gotten worse since Ti3. There is no little room for come back you win laning stage.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It just feels Dota 2 has gotten worse since Ti3. There is no little room for come back you win laning stage.


There is so little room for come back if you lose laning stage <---- is this what you are trying to say?

I feel like it has gotten better after Ti4 at least. Ti3 is just such a sweet spot that I feel like using it as a parameter of comparison is quite unfair. 2 teams that can perfectly represent the 2 dominant strats at that time. It's simply priceless.

People thought rat dota was bad, but no one was ready for the tower defense game a year later. Rat was annoying if you are the opposing team, but it's freaking exciting to watch.

Face the truth. A TI finals that needs split-screen is a good TI finals. A base race game is ALWAYS an exciting game.


----------



## Toxsick

If that is winter wyvern in the new Bloom trailer, he sure does look weird.


----------



## exodus1500

From the trailer, they are obviously going to add a skill to CM where if she drops her staff, she is granted additional move speed, but is unable to attack until she buys a new one or picks up the old one.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> If that is winter wyvern in the new Bloom trailer, he sure does look weird.


Winter Wyvern a she now.









Doesn't look skeletal at all. o.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> From the trailer, they are obviously going to add a skill to CM where if she drops her staff, she is granted additional move speed, but is unable to attack until she buys a new one or picks up the old one.


I thought it was glowly Arcana pants!









It's only a cosmetic! From the video WV still outflies her and WV has a base MS of 285.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Winter Wyvern a she now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look skeletal at all. o.0
> But mah Arcana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So either the Year Beast this year is going to be super slow or CM getting a huge MS buff.


Get ready for the beast ef we need your strats so we get the top drops again its on


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Winter Wyvern a she now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look skeletal at all. o.0
> I thought it was glowly Arcana pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a cosmetic! From the video WV still outflies her and WV has a base MS of 285.


Yeah the arcana is pretty much confirmed by an ingame file someone found on reddit.
Too lazy to search for the specific thread about it. lol

At least that's an Arcana I won't buy. Wallet is safe for the moment.

And WW looks pretty weird from the trailer. Hard to top the Frost Wyrm skin from WC3 I guess. haha

EDIT:

I guess i'm not that lazy.

http://i.imgur.com/nc1JJ7u.png


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Get ready for the beast ef we need your strats so we get the top drops again its on


I need more Jade Horses!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yeah the arcana is pretty much confirmed by an ingame file someone found on reddit.
> Too lazy to search for the specific thread about it. lol
> 
> At least that's an Arcana I won't buy. Wallet is safe for the moment.
> 
> And WW looks pretty weird from the trailer. Hard to top the Frost Wyrm skin from WC3 I guess. haha
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I guess i'm not that lazy.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nc1JJ7u.png


Damn... I was hoping for a CM Arcana - it would have been a first and instant buy for me... all previous Arcana are of heroes I don't even use...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I need more Jade Horses!!!!
> Damn... I was hoping for a CM Arcana - it would have been a first and instant buy for me... all previous Arcana are of heroes I don't even use...


I'm pretty sure it's a CM Arcana! I forgot to mention it in my previous post.

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2vf81i/cm_arcana_objectively_confirmed_shoutout_to/

Your wallet is unsafe now. hahaha


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a CM Arcana! I forgot to mention it in my previous post.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2vf81i/cm_arcana_objectively_confirmed_shoutout_to/
> 
> Your wallet is unsafe now. hahaha


Volvo is smart - have an event to take our red envelope money...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Volvo is smart - have an event to take our red envelope money...


Volvo sure is smart when it comes to money sinking. hahah

Oh and Burning is going to IG.


----------



## connectwise

Only recently on reddit have I learned that volvo is just valve.

I thought all this time, it was someone who works on doto.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Only recently on reddit have I learned that volvo is just valve.
> 
> I thought all this time, it was someone who works on doto.


You shud create a thread:

"TIL Volvo is just Valve..."

Instant popularity.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Only recently on reddit have I learned that volvo is just valve.
> 
> I thought all this time, it was someone who works on doto.


volvo is a person. Someone that works for valve.


----------



## Jim888

Anyone up for a game tonight?

Whats up with ef? I'm on 2 nights in a row and hes not even on Steam!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Anyone up for a game tonight?
> 
> Whats up with ef? I'm on 2 nights in a row and hes not even on Steam!


He must be focusing on his inner Chuan IRL.

Or pooping. He does that quite a lot.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> He must be focusing on his inner Chuan IRL.
> 
> Or pooping. He does that quite a lot.


or trying to stay warm


----------



## Toxsick

Why cant we have this UI?
it actually blasts away every UI on every valve game, lol
it does look abit too pimped out indeed.

https://www.behance.net/gallery/23451901/DOTA-2-Interface-Redesign


----------



## redalert

CM is a psycho that comic lol


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Anyone up for a game tonight?
> 
> Whats up with ef? I'm on 2 nights in a row and hes not even on Steam!


Super sick.

Passed out after work and just woke up. o.0

Hate this weather.

http://www.dota2.com/newbloom/part2

Cm seems really derpy. o.0


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> CM is a psycho that comic lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Super sick.
> 
> Passed out after work and just woke up. o.0
> 
> Hate this weather.
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/newbloom/part2
> 
> Cm seems really derpy. o.0


Hey!! That is nice talking about my DOTA 2 waifu like that!! She'll kick your ass!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hey!! That is nice talking about my DOTA 2 waifu like that!! She'll kick your ass!


Have you seen the new CM flairs on Reddit? They scare me. o.0


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1229646025

This game was really intense... Tinker got DC and received an abandon , Undying left , Tinker RC just before selling his items. Then it went 4vs5. Most of the time was a game without wards because we were 4 and full with items. Bought 2 gems and that definitely won the game , although i lost the first one and that was pain in the ass for me :/


----------



## evilferret

http://www.dota2.com/newbloom/part3/

Sigh. Guess I need the CM arcana for the dog.









Drops aren't marketable anymore? o.0

Guess Volvo trying to cut out the middle man.

Time to see if PL gets played in Pro games.









Jug nerfed. Wonder if it's enough.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Have you seen the new CM flairs on Reddit? They scare me. o.0


Yep... I'm using the new CM flairs too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/newbloom/part3/
> 
> Sigh. Guess I need the CM arcana for the dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drops aren't marketable anymore? o.0
> 
> Guess Volvo trying to cut out the middle man.
> 
> Time to see if PL gets played in Pro games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jug nerfed. Wonder if it's enough.


Well... I do have quite a few drops that has been sitting on sale on the market - no one is buying them so I might as well recycle them instead...









Also you have a real dog - that poops alot....


----------



## Bastard Wolf

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2vjyti/dota_2_update_test_client_february_11_2015/?sort=new

9.99 for the new block of jade? wth


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dam they killed AXE.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Super sick.
> 
> Passed out after work and just woke up. o.0
> 
> Hate this weather.
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/newbloom/part2
> 
> Cm seems really derpy. o.0


Yo!

You gotta spam dem winter wyvern during the event!


----------



## connectwise

I'm literally not going to even bother playing until this whole thing dies down.


----------



## Alastair

My first ever Rampage. This was such a fun game! 5 Supports vs 5 carries and the supports won!


----------



## redalert

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Winter_Wyvern


----------



## Masked

Still can't get DOTA to run on a fresh install of windows 8 :/.

Literally did EVERYTHING, EVERYWHERE - No luck.

If anyone has some advice - PM me - I'm giving up at this point...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Still can't get DOTA to run on a fresh install of windows 8 :/.
> 
> Literally did EVERYTHING, EVERYWHERE - No luck.
> 
> If anyone has some advice - PM me - I'm giving up at this point...


Can you play other games?

It kinda sounds like you have a bad HD.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can you play other games?
> 
> It kinda sounds like you have a bad HD.


Literally have it installed on every HDD.

3 SSD's and 2 Raptors - Crashes instantly each time.

On my 3rd Geforce driver...

Lol - Never have I put so much effort into playing 1 game.

I just rolled down to .09, we'll see if it helps...But, after this, I'm completely out of ideas - Maybe take it out of the SLI profile?


----------



## redalert

Check to see if Stereoscopic 3D is checked and if it is uncheck it. Are you using the Steam beta I know that can cause problems sometimes.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Literally have it installed on every HDD.
> 
> 3 SSD's and 2 Raptors - Crashes instantly each time.
> 
> On my 3rd Geforce driver...
> 
> Lol - Never have I put so much effort into playing 1 game.
> 
> I just rolled down to .09, we'll see if it helps...But, after this, I'm completely out of ideas - Maybe take it out of the SLI profile?


Try Dota without SLI. Not like it needs all that power.

Any logs from the crashes?

Are you able to play other games?

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=377925360&searchtext=keeper+of+the+light

I want this for some reason... o.0


----------



## Masked

Yeah, every time it drops I get the log - Mdmp?

I play everything else, without a single issue -- Just Dota that fails.

Non-Sli just freezed within 0:04 and got a dump file.

Think it's time to contact Valve?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Yeah, every time it drops I get the log - Mdmp?
> 
> I play everything else, without a single issue -- Just Dota that fails.
> 
> Non-Sli just freezed within 0:04 and got a dump file.
> 
> Think it's time to contact Valve?


Up to you.

I would check the crash logs first.

Did you try what Red suggested? If you're using Beta Steam, maybe go back to the normal version.

Edit for grammar.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Up to you.
> 
> I would have checked the crash logs first.
> 
> Did you try what Red suggested? If you're using Beta Steam, maybe go back to the normal version.


Regular steam, no beta.







- Eh, I'll see what they say - I mean, it kind of is what it is for now.

Thanks for the help though guys, very much appreciated.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Regular steam, no beta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eh, I'll see what they say - I mean, it kind of is what it is for now.
> 
> Thanks for the help though guys, very much appreciated.


What do the dump files say?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Try Dota without SLI. Not like it needs all that power.
> 
> Any logs from the crashes?
> 
> Are you able to play other games?
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=377925360&searchtext=keeper+of+the+light
> 
> I want this for some reason... o.0


But you never Kotl!

Also PL Offlane will be new meta. I foresee stuff.


----------



## Toxsick




----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> But you never Kotl!
> 
> Also PL Offlane will be new meta. I foresee stuff.


New meta? That's been happening for a while, just not in pro scene. PL offlane is incredibly strong.

Well... against certain lineups and opponents of course.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*


Made a new account and this is basically my experience so far in a nutshell.........


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Rave impressed me greatly. Can't wait to see what SEA/KR doto brings in the upcoming years.
> 
> EG's drafting so much stronger than I remember.


PPD is probably the top drafter at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Made a new account and this is basically my experience so far in a nutshell.........


Why did you make a new account?

Looks like the Year Beast mode is almost exclusively pay to win. I don't understand why people are getting so upset by this, the core game remains f2p - this is just a seasonal event that is totally optional.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Made a new account and this is basically my experience so far in a nutshell.........


rofl,

smurf accounts used to play with newb players like for few games, now doesnt happend anymore, second game was already with decent players.


----------



## connectwise

Like I said man, gotta wait out the whole craziness. It's not worth all the headache games. Firstly I don't usually see SF picked pre dac. I got so many MMR going SF mid and figuring out the meta myself before dac. During and after dac, I'm lucky to even get SF in any games as people either first or second pick it. Now it's SS mid, brood shot gun, and of course lion/troll/axe/jugg every single game.

It's not fun. I'm going to wait this out. These bad SS mids are literally just giving mmr away.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> PPD is probably the top drafter at the moment.
> Why did you make a new account?
> 
> Looks like the Year Beast mode is almost exclusively pay to win. I don't understand why people are getting so upset by this, the core game remains f2p - this is just a seasonal event that is totally optional.


I might have to do the same (make new account) in the near future if my game experience doesn't improve. Started with 3500, reached 3800 at one point and felt the difference (players calling support straight-up, better teamplay), slowly dropped to 2900 now and felt the difference in the opposite way

Feel like I could try my luck with a new account and see if I can get placed higher than I am now (that said, getting to lv13 or whatever it takes to do ranked games might take me as long as a year)

Year beast : depends on the degree of "pay to win" it is. I think the situation is roughly the same as making drops not marketable. It's very true that it's a F2P game, and you could consider the fact that valve even let you have free items to be generosity, but apparently, people will be very happy if you occasionally give them chances that they can win something (i know non-marketable items is "something", but marketable ones will be a "bigger something". That said, some people would settle with the better drop rate so it is not as good an analogy as I would like)

I haven't read the details about the coming event, but yeah like I said....if I'm really interested in this event, and later find out that I won't get anywhere far as long as I don't spend real money, I'd be kind of upset too.


----------



## HometownHero

Instead of making a new account you could just party up with me more, its a free win









I believe you need ability points to essentially level up your team's year beast. You get ability points by playing with CM Arcana (surprise surprise) or by winning/losing year beast games. Alternative is to buy them from the store. Presumably, the more points you have the better your year beast is going to be. No official valve explanation yet.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Instead of making a new account you could just party up with me more, its a free win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you need ability points to essentially level up your team's year beast. You get ability points by playing with CM Arcana (surprise surprise) or by winning/losing year beast games. Alternative is to buy them from the store. Presumably, the more points you have the better your year beast is going to be. No official valve explanation yet.


I have cm arcana so time to kill the beast


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I have cm arcana so time to kill the beast


I'm off the hook for Valentine's Day. All I'm doing Saturday is killing the year bearst and drinking beer with my one true love.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Instead of making a new account you could just party up with me more, its a free win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you need ability points to essentially level up your team's year beast. You get ability points by playing with CM Arcana (surprise surprise) or by winning/losing year beast games. Alternative is to buy them from the store. Presumably, the more points you have the better your year beast is going to be. No official valve explanation yet.


My winrate has finally broken below the 48% mark with 13xx games. I'm not sure if stacking is going to help much although it does give me more freedom in picking roles(in the cost of gaining 200 ping). I feel like I'm now winning around 33% of my solo games and around 50% with the usual stack with scoot. As for as solo queue goes, I do believe that I have better chances going for a fresh start than trying to bring my feet out of the swamp with brute force.

The way you described the year beast doesn't sound *too* bad. It seems to be almost how it was last year. You get to have random drops of ingots with normal games but it wasn't all that common anyway. Sounds OK-ish before they clarify more in details i guess.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> New meta? That's been happening for a while, just not in pro scene. PL offlane is incredibly strong.
> 
> Well... against certain lineups and opponents of course.


Well I was talking about the pro scene, thus becoming more common in pubs.

Iceiceice seems like a big fan of PL offlane for instance.

Should have been more specific in my previous post.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Well I was talking about the pro scene, thus becoming more common in pubs.
> 
> Iceiceice seems like a big fan of PL offlane for instance.
> 
> Should have been more specific in my previous post.


I'm just too new meta.









Why you no belief?

Wait till Support Riki is a thing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> My winrate has finally broken below the 48% mark with 13xx games. I'm not sure if stacking is going to help much although it does give me more freedom in picking roles(in the cost of gaining 200 ping). I feel like I'm now winning around 33% of my solo games and around 50% with the usual stack with scoot. As for as solo queue goes, I do believe that I have better chances going for a fresh start than trying to bring my feet out of the swamp with brute force.
> 
> The way you described the year beast doesn't sound *too* bad. It seems to be almost how it was last year. You get to have random drops of ingots with normal games but it wasn't all that common anyway. Sounds OK-ish before they clarify more in details i guess.


Are you still playing late at night?

I just broke 53% winrate by playing less games. Playing fatigued is like a -10% chance to win.

I'm eh on smurfs since I calibrated a few and all calibrated roughly what I expected.

I'm hoping for the best but I'm expecting the worst from this event. The whole Bot Year Beast with skills confuses me.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I have cm arcana so time to kill the beast


I have the Crystal Maiden Arcana too - wish I can join you this weekend though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> My winrate has finally broken below the 48% mark with 13xx games. I'm not sure if stacking is going to help much although it does give me more freedom in picking roles(in the cost of gaining 200 ping). I feel like I'm now winning around 33% of my solo games and around 50% with the usual stack with scoot. As for as solo queue goes, I do believe that I have better chances going for a fresh start than trying to bring my feet out of the swamp with brute force.
> 
> The way you described the year beast doesn't sound *too* bad. It seems to be almost how it was last year. You get to have random drops of ingots with normal games but it wasn't all that common anyway. Sounds OK-ish before they clarify more in details i guess.


my win rate for all my accounts hover around 52% to 55% with about the same amount of games from all my accounts. It seems like I should be below 50% with the amount of games I think or feel like I am losing - but there were times I would go on a 4 to 8 game winning streak though.

Here is my "Company" DOTABUFF:
http://www.dotabuff.com/players/130688022

I have a feeling my win rate will get worst to force me back to around 50% - some OCN players I had originally 75% to 100% win rates but now hover at 50% or lower with them - I blame drunk DOTO!


----------



## evilferret

Hey we won our game last night Nix!

Was not a good team to pick offlane PL vs.









Playing with Miyu and Steph is hard. They bump up MMR average too high to do silly things.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm just too new meta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you no belief?
> 
> Wait till Support Riki is a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still playing late at night?
> 
> I just broke 53% winrate by playing less games. Playing fatigued is like a -10% chance to win.
> 
> I'm eh on smurfs since I calibrated a few and all calibrated roughly what I expected.
> 
> I'm hoping for the best but I'm expecting the worst from this event. The whole Bot Year Beast with skills confuses me.


I belief in your meta, it's just that I dont like PL at all and Riki, not so much. hahaha

I do belief in Riki offlane, it's quite gud indeed.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I have the arcana as well lets get a stack going!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Instead of making a new account you could just party up with me more, its a free win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you need ability points to essentially level up your team's year beast. You get ability points by playing with CM Arcana (surprise surprise) or by winning/losing year beast games. Alternative is to buy them from the store. Presumably, the more points you have the better your year beast is going to be. No official valve explanation yet.


I dislike these "free wins".

Whenever a higher mmr group up with a lower mmr, and that higher mmr takes a support position while the low mmr takes the core position, it screws up the game. It ALWAYS screws up my games. The other team will have the better player on the more significant core positions and just straight up make better late game decisions. And you all know in late game, once someone gets caught out (esp core), or makes mistakes in teamfight somewhere, it's usually GG.

So many of my games at the end I've seen people with lower mmr on my core positions while their higher mmr friend plays support, while the other team has their better teammate on core. This straight up loses me games.

Shrug w.e. Few days ago I had a captain mode game where I was captain. I drafted almost exactly same lineup as I usually do that pub stomp. I was the highest mmr on 5th position support, 2nd highest mmr on 1st position slark, the rest were few hundred mmrs below. The other three didn't know how to work together, blame draft.

Funny thing about mmr, my friend that was way above me in mmr, dropped below 3500 just from playing support all the time. Sometimes the wind just doesn't blow your way. I personally haven't gotten over the 3.7k hump. No matter what just a few games after 3.7k it shots me back down.


----------



## HarrisLam

http://www.dotabuff.com/players/80289015

Definitely feel like I could use a smurf to erase some of those unwanted memories. Too many games in record, too hard to catch up. The better stats in this account will be missed....

I'll see how my smurf does. It's a lot easier to not make the mistakes I've previously made.

smurf i'll be working on from time to time : http://www.dotabuff.com/players/138446180


----------



## Atham

I love ember spirit: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1231664305
Such a good hero. I usually win most of my lanes mid. Win rate is exactly 50% for ember spirit. Too bad I will be able to play less games now.

I think playing mid is the way to amp mmr. Play a hero mid that you are really good at and hope that the other lanes do not type a 5 min pls gank top/bot. Can't you guys see I am farming? Just do not die. Double kill. Oh well.

EDIT: So how does this smurf accounting work? I mean do you not play with crap-tier people initially? Is it actually worth going for a smurf?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I belief in your meta, it's just that I dont like PL at all and Riki, not so much. hahaha
> 
> I do belief in Riki offlane, it's quite gud indeed.


Remember - ef is an undercover pro - at night he plays drunk DOTO and test new metas with us - during the day he competes...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I love ember spirit: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1231664305
> Such a good hero. I usually win most of my lanes mid. Win rate is exactly 50% for ember spirit. Too bad I will be able to play less games now.
> 
> I think playing mid is the way to amp mmr. Play a hero mid that you are really good at and hope that the other lanes do not type a 5 min pls gank top/bot. Can't you guys see I am farming? Just do not die. Double kill. Oh well.
> 
> EDIT: So how does this smurf accounting work? I mean do you not play with crap-tier people initially? Is it actually worth going for a smurf?


My nixeus account was actually my Smurf account - my real account have 1500 hours on it. Early on playing low tier games with Invoker made me feel like iceiceice or Dendi
















Now half my games are High or Very High for solo que or stacked with OCN members.


----------



## connectwise

Speaking of dendi, he went Eblade Dagon refresher no manta on TB and rocked vs slahser's weaver, highest kill and and assist.

I really like doing drunk 5 man stack with you guys. EF is hilarious as heck.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Remember - ef is an undercover pro - at night he plays drunk DOTO and test new metas with us - during the day he competes...
> My nixeus account was actually my Smurf account - my real account have 1500 hours on it. Early on playing low tier games with Invoker made me feel like iceiceice or Dendi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now half my games are High or Very High for solo que or stacked with OCN members.


New update is here.

Not much hats besides CM arcana... I disappointed.









We need to tame dem year beasts.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Really starting to hate valve. Last event and now this require a Arcana. Very smart.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey we won our game last night Nix!
> 
> Was not a good team to pick offlane PL vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with Miyu and Steph is hard. They bump up MMR average too high to do silly things.


We need your drunken Year Beasts Strats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really starting to hate valve. Last event and now this require a Arcana. Very smart.


To further the salt - items/sets won from Year Beast events can only be giftable once, cannot be re-sold on marketplace... BZZ Pugna sets FTW!!!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really starting to hate valve. Last event and now this require a Arcana. Very smart.


Well you can participate even though you do not have the arcana.

Also you can stack with OCNers who owns it, there is quite a few around already.


----------



## redalert

Damn you cant trade the charms from recycling items







atleast I can trade the points though


----------



## evilferret

New mode seems gimped from last year.

Everybody who gets 8k points will get the Gold courier?

http://www.dota2.com/newbloom/part4/

Points spent are replenished or am I reading that wrong?

Not sure if I'm going to bother farming. o.0


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I think playing mid is the way to amp mmr. Play a hero mid that you are really good at and hope that the other lanes do not type a 5 min pls gank top/bot. Can't you guys see I am farming? Just do not die. Double kill. Oh well.
> 
> EDIT: So how does this smurf accounting work? I mean do you not play with crap-tier people initially? Is it actually worth going for a smurf?


I used to play DP mid pretty well, but after her being nerfed to the ground, I pretty much lost interest in playing her. Now I can only play viper or NS mid. Team usually uses up the melee quota very quickly so it's really only viper mid.....

Seems that no one answered you about the smurf account so I guess I'll do it. Don't be mistaken, you will still play crap tier and crap people the same way you do now, but you can at least erase your past records and start over. This gives you an advantage against people who are newer than you in the game.

As a second account, now you start over with 0-0, no more stupid losses with your current favorite hero because you didn't know what items to get, no more 20% winrate on a hero that you tried so hard to like but ended up failing to master, etc. You carry over all the experience you have gathered playing your old account when you were learning through naive losses.

The only drawback seems to be ranked MM only exists after lv13, which I didn't care for too much. I don't feel like I'm having a lot of fun at 3k where everyone's doing his own thing anyway, might as well just go lv 1 unranked.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I love ember spirit: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1231664305
> Such a good hero. I usually win most of my lanes mid. Win rate is exactly 50% for ember spirit. Too bad I will be able to play less games now.
> 
> I think playing mid is the way to amp mmr. Play a hero mid that you are really good at and hope that the other lanes do not type a 5 min pls gank top/bot. Can't you guys see I am farming? Just do not die. Double kill. Oh well.
> 
> EDIT: So how does this smurf accounting work? I mean do you not play with crap-tier people initially? Is it actually worth going for a smurf?


When i used to make a new account for dota 2, my first 4-5+ games were with very crap players or even beginners.
however, i made a new one again, and after my first game which was already "Hard" my second game was already a loss, which turned into my smurf failing prettty much.
so if its worth it? not sure.i dont think it is, unless you have improved alot since you made your main acc its worth a shot.

on my last new account i had over 40 games played which had below 50% WR. which means thats a total dissaster and a big waste of time.
if they keep putting me in 15 LP games. im going to keep making new accounts.


----------



## mylilpony

i hear there was some offlane zeus in DAC? Also where is pitlordddddd


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> When i used to make a new account for dota 2, my first 4-5+ games were with very crap players or even beginners.
> however, i made a new one again, and after my first game which was already "Hard" my second game was already a loss, which turned into my smurf failing prettty much.
> so if its worth it? not sure.i dont think it is, unless you have improved alot since you made your main acc its worth a shot.
> 
> on my last new account i had over 40 games played which had below 50% WR. which means thats a total dissaster and a big waste of time.
> if they keep putting me in 15 LP games. im going to keep making new accounts.


Smurfs can be ok as long as you're estimating your personal skill correctly:
http://www.dotabuff.com/players/203559024/matches

I picked "Beginner" when the game asked me about my skill, and I was in Very High already after 4 games...


----------



## ku4eto

What the CRAP... 10 minutes available for a whole day ? This must be a joke...


----------



## evilferret

I haven't made a smurf for awhile. Do they still ask you how much Dota experience you have?

If they do and if you picked little to no experience before, you could fudge your starting invisible MMR by picking lots of experience (used to put you at starting 4k MMR).

https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2vq6a2/cm_arcana_dog_blocks_neutral_spawns/

Hmmm... why does Volvo love pay2lose.

First my Mirana arrow now this... o.0


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Just FYI, you don't have to use CM in your games to get points or drops or for year beast battles. As long as you or someone in your stack has the CM Arcana, you are good to go...









I also had one of my best CM games in awhile - carry CM for the win!

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1233113162


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Just FYI, you don't have to use CM in your games to get points or drops or for year beast battles. As long as you or someone in your stack has the CM Arcana, you are good to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had one of my best CM games in awhile - carry CM for the win!
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1233113162


Do multiple Arcanas stack?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Do multiple Arcanas stack?


Yes... I got 100pts for my own Arcana and 25pts from Greg's and Scoot's when I played with them. In Scoot's game I had to use Tide to tank and die for the team - first time I got to play with Xeqn - a legendary 5.2K MMR OCN member from what I have heard...


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Do multiple Arcanas stack?


Yes, it is even written in the Info box ingame


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Yes, it is even written in the Info box ingame


Tell me Volvo never messed up before.









Heck, not using ability points in the Year Beast mode until somebody confirms ability points replenish.

Xeqn too pro. We need to handicap him next inhouse.


----------



## ku4eto

350 Daily Points for today. Year Beast in ~20 minutes. They seem to replenish afte rall.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Tell me Volvo never messed up before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, not using ability points in the Year Beast mode until somebody confirms ability points replenish.
> 
> Xeqn too pro. We need to handicap him next inhouse.


They do replenish after each game.

You spend your pool of points for one game then it will replenish for the next.

You want the Golden ramhorn courier? xD


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Servers are POTATO... my finally got in game ready up bot DOTA crashed!


----------



## ku4eto

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU VOLVOOOO , GET PROPER SERVERS!
Looking twice for a game , 2x DC with The client failed to find the session blah blah upon loaidng the game. 3rd time some guy failed to laod.
4th time just picked and DC AND CANT RECONNECT.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Event is for VOLVO to test server load and test bugs confirmed...10 minute window = Volvo Self Inflicted DDOS attack!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Event is for VOLVO to test server load and test bugs confirmed...10 minute window = Volvo Self Inflicted DDOS attack!


Dem volvo and their potato server.

Hopefully I can play tonight.


----------



## connectwise

Is there a way not to play the year beast thing and just play ranked normal?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> 350 Daily Points for today. Year Beast in ~20 minutes. They seem to replenish afte rall.


Well I lost ability points for trying to find a game.









GG Volvo. GG.


----------



## connectwise

heheheehe











^

Free win


----------



## connectwise




----------



## Dimaggio1103

I'm getting really annoyed with valve. This is not meant for people with jobs. I get off work try to play and cant participate because the window I have does not line up with the window for the event. That on top of the massive network issues they tend to have is frustrating. With all the cash they make you would think they could have a better server network.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Well I lost ability points for trying to find a game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG Volvo. GG.


Seems like the Daily Ability points do not stay after "dayroll" , i got new 2100 ability points from the Daily Bonus after the update.
PS : In 35 mins we get another Year Beast.


----------



## Toxsick

its over 9000!!!


----------



## connectwise

We did it guys!


----------



## ku4eto

Got an Meepo set. Noothing tradeable ? Come on Volvo...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Got an Meepo set. Noothing tradeable ? Come on Volvo...


ya, new patch, EVERY DROP will not be marketable nor tradeable.

I'm kind of OK with that though. They said they up the drop rate significantly. I usually side with the free users so I view this as a pretty decent change. Guys who would usually buy hats would buy hats, and the rare 0.08 drops weren't really helping them earn money anyway


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1237703429

Games like this make me question why do i even keep playing. Worst omni ever... Pudge doing Assault instead of blademail or HoT/Scepter... PA had few stupid deaths that gave them big advantage... And i got to disable and kill their enemy carry ( carries ) , but still lose because of 0 gem game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ya, new patch, EVERY DROP will not be marketable nor tradeable.
> 
> I'm kind of OK with that though. They said they up the drop rate significantly. I usually side with the free users so I view this as a pretty decent change. Guys who would usually buy hats would buy hats, and the rare 0.08 drops weren't really helping them earn money anyway


So how am i supposed to buy items that are no longer being dropped if they suddenly rise to cost 1-2 Euro ?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1237703429
> 
> Games like this make me question why do i even keep playing. Worst omni ever... Pudge doing Assault instead of blademail or HoT/Scepter... PA had few stupid deaths that gave them big advantage... And i got to disable and kill their enemy carry ( carries ) , but still lose because of 0 gem game.
> So how am i supposed to buy items that are no longer being dropped if they suddenly rise to cost 1-2 Euro ?


Atleast he had a magic stick.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> So how am i supposed to buy items that are no longer being dropped if they suddenly rise to cost 1-2 Euro ?


depends on which position you take

if you are the kind of guys who have really specific items that you want, I tend to agree that it sucks for you.

But if they really up the drop rate to the point where everyone gets a rare or above every 15-20 games, that sounds really good to me because even the little man get to have a reasonable collection after a while. Those guys don't spend much money playing this game, and they really wouldnt mind a free gift once in a while.


----------



## ku4eto

Servers are potato once again... I was searching for a game , got to Finding Server and... stopped automatically searching . Then 2 more minutes i can't begin searching for a match.

At laest found a match in the last 5 seconds and got almost free set of the Hidden Hive for Nyx.


----------



## mylilpony

95 minute game and i was 13 short of getting 900 cs =(


----------



## ku4eto

Hmmm got the Redhorn courier , as well the Webs of perception broodmother set. It comes with loading screen as well. Not bad. Too bad that i dontp lay it and i cant sell it -_- Unlik ethat courier.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1237703429
> 
> Games like this make me question why do i even keep playing. Worst omni ever... Pudge doing Assault instead of blademail or HoT/Scepter... PA had few stupid deaths that gave them big advantage... And i got to disable and kill their enemy carry ( carries ) , but still lose because of 0 gem game.
> So how am i supposed to buy items that are no longer being dropped if they suddenly rise to cost 1-2 Euro ?


Shake it off and move on. There are always unwinnable games, no matter how well you do. There's always better ones in the future.


----------



## redalert

http://dota2.cyborgmatt.com/prizetracker/yearbeast


----------



## Toxsick

Also, what was the point of changing the Low Priority games to All Random only?
you get queu times over 10m.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://dota2.cyborgmatt.com/prizetracker/yearbeast


This is cool. No longer need to have Dota 2 open all the time.


----------



## choLOL

Dota SEA servers are...how do I put it... stupid when the year beast is up. lol. Takes forever to queue, then when you get a match, takes forever to find a server; when a server is finally ready, you lose connection to steam. lol. Now, I watch the timer to skip queuing when the year beast is up.


----------



## mr one

That event is ruined this time i think


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> That event is ruined this time i think


It is already the 3rd ( ? ) day of it , and servers are still hard potato.
I get prompted to ACCEPT the match... spamming ACCEPT leaves me NOT-accepted and restricted entering the pool for 5 minutes.
Thanks Volvo.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How long to we wait to play the special event? Was only able to play it 2 times.


----------



## ku4eto

For todday i got like 3 times already. Got the Silver trophy for 5 wins







Got items for KOTL , Tiny , Brood , Nyx and Meepo. I only play Nyx from those 5. Anyway , i got to sell some duplicate items cuz of this. I am ahead with .... 3 rubs ? Is there way to change the currency that my Wallet is using ?

ALSO , *** , 30 MINUTES WAIT BEFORE SEARCHING FOR NEW MATCH FOR MISSCLICK ON DECLINE...


----------



## ku4eto

So i got ANOTHER 30 minutes of prevention from MATCHMAKIGN because SERVERS ARE POTATO and i can't click ACCEPT.

FU VOLVO


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> So i got ANOTHER 30 minutes of prevention from MATCHMAKIGN because SERVERS ARE POTATO and i can't click ACCEPT.
> 
> FU VOLVO


I think you are taking this too seriously.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think you are taking this too seriously.


It is really frustrating , when instead of 5 minute penalty , you get instantly hammered with 2x 30 minutes. And the second was for no reason -_-


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> So i got ANOTHER 30 minutes of prevention from MATCHMAKIGN because SERVERS ARE POTATO and i can't click ACCEPT.
> 
> FU VOLVO


LOL

You know this also isn't the first time. The game sometimes bugs out previously and just won't let you join,and then gives you up to seven hours of no games, starts from like 2 min.


----------



## frickfrock999

I swear, every single Item drop I get is Untradeable.

I can't do anything with them. It's so lame.


----------



## connectwise

Except... wear them?

If anyone wanna do some drunk doto tonight, shoot me a msg on the channel.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think you are taking this too seriously.


Nobody allocated 2 hours of free time, got the nice PC ready, went to bathroom beforehand, grabbed drinks from the fridge and snacks from your snack corner, getting all hyped up just to let valve tell you that you ain't playing for the first 30 minutes

twice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I swear, every single Item drop I get is Untradeable.
> 
> I can't do anything with them. It's so lame.


You can put it on the hero it's for, and learn to play that hero

Without the "untradeable" change, you wouldn't have gotten a drop in a million years. Essentially the same thing.


----------



## mr one

Someone maybe up for a trades? Last time i played event match we got rekt for two reasons, all of teammates run 1vs5 and especialy viper, also we had russians


----------



## Toxsick

Am i the only one here without issues @ servers? lol


----------



## ku4eto

Seems like it  Even today i had , but still it was far less from yesterday.


----------



## redalert

Servers are probably better today since its a Monday, not nearly as many people playing compared to the weekend


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Servers are probably better today since its a Monday, not nearly as many people playing compared to the weekend


Oh yea , i forgot that , i am currently in exam session , so i have been free for quite some of the time








Even if it is Monday , servers are still potato :/
Why Valve are not working on them , every single time there is an event it happens like that.


----------



## ku4eto

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=393795864

So i got finally a random drop.
For a hero that i do not play.
And is not tradeable.
I got Uncommon , the other 2 got Legendary and Rare -_-


----------



## Peter Nixeus

What is a good Year Beast strat or line up? I played two so far and I've seen Zeus on the other team every time.

Won first one not knowing what to do - lost second one with scoot 4 stack, mainly because the one solo que thought his TA was an initiator/tanker


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> What is a good Year Beast strat or line up? I played two so far and I've seen Zeus on the other team every time.
> 
> Won first one not knowing what to do - lost second one with scoot 4 stack, mainly because the one solo que thought his TA was an initiator/tanker


early teamfight heroes... Undying, Zeus, Lich, Winter Wyvern, Bristle

Razor to steal all their damage, Viper to ult him...


----------



## ku4eto

Wyvern + Axe is OP as hell in early. In the Brawl is even more OP.



For some erason the Steamcommunity doesnt show properly ( doesn't even load ) the uploaded screenshots


----------



## ku4eto

For some erason the Steamcommunity doesnt show properly ( doesn't even load ) the uploaded screenshots 

PS: Also why i can't delete my last post ... double posted by mistake.


----------



## redalert

Posting this just in case some people dont always read the patch updates and the Year Beast problems.

Year Beast Brawl
Normal and Ranked Matchmaking games can now be found while the Year Beast Brawl is active.
Increased the Year Beast Brawl matchmaking window from 10 minutes to 15 minutes.
The time of the next Year Beast Brawl event is always shown.
Fixed a rare issue causing Refresher, Resurrection, and True Sight auras to not always work correctly.
Fixed double-spending bug that would occur in the Year Beast Brawl if the Upgrade button was pressed multiple times in quick succession.
Fixed Year Beast icon being sometimes missing on the minimap.

Pathfinding
Added an experimental directional move command on Alt+Right Click which moves with pathfinding disabled. This is enabled with the dota_unit_allow_moveto_direction convar.
Chasing around towers and turning to face a target will no longer cause stutter-stepping.
Fixed some cases where paths would contain excessive turning or would get stuck during movement.

Miscellaneous
Improved login and matchmaking servers to sustain higher concurrent player counts and bursts of match formation.
Fixed Crystal Maiden's arcana pet incorrectly interacting with bots.
Custom cursor images are now allowed in matchmaking.
Recipes and Previous TI Compendium Points will expire on May 1st.
Fixed Phantom Assassin's missing cape.
Fixed Lina's belt texture.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2w4xwr/dota_2_update_main_client_february_16_2015/

i like the new alt click feature!

Might have an easier time razing people with this.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> **Patch notes**


Ya, i was just gonna ask something about that....

Did not read the patch notes cuz I didn't even know it got patched, but I played the game and noticed that ever since the year beast event, my character always stutter when I try to chase down enemy heros. When the stutter occurs, that's pretty much the end of the chase unless I click on the ground manually. It annoyed me a great deal.

Is there a reason why this happened? I never noticed this stutter before this event.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Folks... this is why you pick Warlock, Zeus and Chuck Norris in Yearbeast games and go full Speed build for Yearbeast if you have the points and can last till 20 minutes:


----------



## DemiseGR

how many points did u just spend on that game


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Ya, i was just gonna ask something about that....
> 
> Did not read the patch notes cuz I didn't even know it got patched, but I played the game and noticed that ever since the year beast event, my character always stutter when I try to chase down enemy heros. When the stutter occurs, that's pretty much the end of the chase unless I click on the ground manually. It annoyed me a great deal.
> 
> Is there a reason why this happened? I never noticed this stutter before this event.


They did change the pathing in a patch that can cause stuttering last week. Now if it just during yearbeast it might be just the servers going to crap causing the problem


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They did change the pathing in a patch that can cause stuttering last week. Now if it just during yearbeast it might be just the servers going to crap causing the problem


Or if it's a very recent change, it might be because I haven't been playing.

thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Folks... this is why you pick Warlock, Zeus and Chuck Norris in Yearbeast games and go full Speed build for Yearbeast if you have the points and can last till 20 minutes:


After seeing that video I bought more points... Total you need at least 15K points = 5k at 10 minutes to upgrade to level 2 and 10k at 20 minutes to upgrade to level 3 on the SPEED skill upgrade path. Earlier I tried doing it in a stack with Scooter and OCN crew and we rekt the other team. However I think you need at least two SPEED SKILL paths at level 3 to get that many golems = so you need two people with 15K points = GG for your team.

The Auras are independent procs = so if you have two SPEED at Level 3 you have a 75% chance of refreshing your most recent skill cast. In our game even one Level 3 Speed at 50% it made Ogre and Phoenix, and Undying OP...

Once Scoots and My Skill path hit Level 3 after 10 minutes you can see we won the game = Pay4Hats win!

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1247032879


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1249804259
Dual mid lane ... this Rubick wasn't the smartest , but we totally shutdowned TA mid , then we both splitted up and went helping the other 2 lanes. Although we got 0 wards most of the time and Legion got fed with damage from duels - +250-300 dmg. Nuff said , full build , carry of the team , Magnus and Void were just letting me nuke them down while they are pinned in one place. At 40th min at least Rubick came up with the idea for gem. Which was totally in time, as we were getting destroyed. Few lucky teamfights , where Magnus/Void were able to use their ults to get 2-3-4 of the enemy team , and we managed to win this one.


----------



## scooter.jay

Got my jadehorn beast have given me many hats lol


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Got my jadehorn beast have given me many hats lol


I got many hats - which I recycled for more prediction gems... I think I need a few more games for my Jadehorn... ef almost got his yesterday I think but we were both playing drunk year beast...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I got many hats - which I recycled for more prediction gems... I think I need a few more games for my Jadehorn... ef almost got his yesterday I think but we were both playing drunk year beast...


Damn, I have yet to play a year beast game atm... hahah


----------



## evilferret

Are we allowed to start a swap thread for gifts?

Majority of the drops been dups... o.0


----------



## ku4eto

Instant picks on Zeus , Warlock , Undying and Troll in Brawl. Noobish i would say.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Are we allowed to start a swap thread for gifts?
> 
> Majority of the drops been dups... o.0


I'll take care of it!

PM me the Drops you have gotten that you haven't opened(pretty sure once you open you cant trade?)
send them as: Hero Name - Set Name - Rarity

I will update/repost once a day so we don't end up with a billion posts

Here is what I have so far:

*Exodus1500:*
Magnus - War Vestments of the Magnoceri - Rare
Bounty Hunter - The Second Disciple - Common
Silencer - Whisper of the Tribunal - Mythical
Morphling - Gift of the Sea - Rare
Crystal Maiden - Winter Snowdrop - Rare
Ember Spirit - Blaze Armor - Rare


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Instant picks on Zeus , Warlock , Undying and Troll in Brawl. Noobish i would say.


count me as undying noob picker in beast games lol. But 12 wins and many hats later it all seems worth lol


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Instant picks on Zeus , Warlock , Undying and Troll in Brawl. Noobish i would say.


Its called picking what works... All pro teams who were picking Axe pre-Nerf... Noobs....

Please.

Its a special mode....


----------



## frickfrock999

Really?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Its called picking what works... All pro teams who were picking Axe pre-Nerf... Noobs....
> 
> Please.
> 
> Its a special mode....


Then got wrecked by EG's PPtree and universe phoenix combo.


----------



## ku4eto

Hmm wonder if some here would want to trade Lina's Arcana for a bundle ( if i win one again ). Dunno why i opened a Lone Druid Mythical bundle , when i have 1 game played with him.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1251756961

The enemy team got ahead of us by a lot kills , XP , gold hero damage and team fight skills.
Then they decided to push 4 bottom with beast , we 5 top.
In terms of Base Race , we win.

Also , BS with proper feed is strong. All i had to get was the SY and BKB and then i started easily making kills. Got myself as well a Butterfly , bought back after bad teamfight ( entire team bought back ) , got a Vladimirs and wiped the floor with the enemy team.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

New update:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2wd6jq/dota_2_update_main_client_february_18_2015/

nothing spectacular but new D2CL ticket and a set for brood.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Hmm wonder if some here would want to trade Lina's Arcana for a bundle ( if i win one again ). Dunno why i opened a Lone Druid Mythical bundle , when i have 1 game played with him.
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1251756961
> 
> The enemy team got ahead of us by a lot kills , XP , gold hero damage and team fight skills.
> Then they decided to push 4 bottom with beast , we 5 top.
> In terms of Base Race , we win.
> 
> Also , BS with proper feed is strong. All i had to get was the SY and BKB and then i started easily making kills. Got myself as well a Butterfly , bought back after bad teamfight ( entire team bought back ) , got a Vladimirs and wiped the floor with the enemy team.


I will trade - tell me what you want and I'll see if I have it or will get it later...

I also have some unopened immortal chests from DAC...

EDIT: Oh you want an Lina Arcana... I want a Lina Arcana


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> I will trade - tell me what you want and I'll see if I have it or will get it later...
> 
> I also have some unopened immortal chests from DAC...
> 
> EDIT: Oh you want an Lina Arcana... I want a Lina Arcana


Let me know what you want for the DAC chests.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> New update:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2wd6jq/dota_2_update_main_client_february_18_2015/
> 
> *nothing spectacular but new D2CL ticket and a set for brood.*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fixed some pathfinding cases.
Fixed some pathfinding cases.
Fixed some pathfinding cases.
Fixed some pathfinding cases.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed some pathfinding cases.
> Fixed some pathfinding cases.
> Fixed some pathfinding cases.
> Fixed some pathfinding cases.


They write that in every patch


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> They write that in every patch


its still bugged,i recorded it with fraps, my hero would keep stuttering and not move @ rune path bottem on the uphill.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> its still bugged,i recorded it with fraps, my hero would keep stuttering and not move @ rune path bottem on the uphill.


Tried the new auto spam rightclick?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Tried the new auto spam rightclick?


With alt?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> With alt?


New Console Commands

Added
dota_player_auto_repeat_right_mouse <0/1> - Auto-repeat right clicks.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> New Console Commands
> 
> Added
> dota_player_auto_repeat_right_mouse <0/1> - Auto-repeat right clicks.


Dee used it, he said it was nice at least for creep blocking. lol

Might also be useful for jukes.

This feature might be weird along edge panning though, I'll give it a try when I have time to play. haha


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Volvo should have never listened to Reddit - trying to fix path finding made it worst... my Crystal Maiden went from food to dog food now in games when trying to run.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Volvo should have never listened to Reddit - trying to fix path finding made it worst... my Crystal Maiden went from food to dog food now in games when trying to run.


agree on this,some of the top treads are actually very dumb...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2wh8kx/dota_2_update_main_client_february_19_2015/

New chest is out.

And I dont like any of the new sets, so wallet is safe for now.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2wh8kx/dota_2_update_main_client_february_19_2015/
> 
> New chest is out.
> 
> And I dont like any of the new sets, so wallet is safe for now.


They forgot this:
Quote:


> General:
> -Fixed KOTL Illuminate, custom spirit models now appear when custom Illuminate is used with Spirit Form
> *- Support for High-DPI (4k) displays has been added. This requires Windows 8.1 or later. Dota 2 will now use the native resolution of High-DPI displays and will use larger mouse cursor sizes when available.*


Now I can play DOTA 2 properly in 4K and without small mouse cursors...


----------



## connectwise

Sumail weird build doto:



Let's all build orchids.

And now he's going blink on ember!



LOL, and he's been reported and can't communicate for 15 hours..


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Sumail weird build doto:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all build orchids.
> 
> And now he's going blink on ember!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, and he's been reported and can't communicate for 15 hours..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iL8R7pjSe0

I like his Eul into Orchid Ember better.

I feel old. Seen Orchid Ember before. Not impressed.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Sumail weird build doto:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all build orchids.
> 
> And now he's going blink on ember!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, and he's been reported and can't communicate for 15 hours..


If they dont try new build they will never have the upper hand in Pro games. Also when you play a hero a lot of times building the same thing gets boring especially when you have played 5K+ Dota games.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah, definitely, until he gets reported and gets muted like he was lol.

Workshop people really need to stop it with the wings on VS, it's not broken at all!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah, definitely, until he gets reported and gets muted like he was lol.
> 
> Workshop people really need to stop it with the wings on VS, it's not broken at all!


Brazilian stripper venge is so fugly.


----------



## connectwise

Here's a PSA: if you're selling a bundled item on steam marketplace, and if you take it off, it will come back to you opened and separate.

I was hoping to relist something, instead the bundle was broken and no longer priced as it should be.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If they dont try new build they will never have the upper hand in Pro games.


Agreed.

I hate to say this, but there are too many players in the scene (even very good ones, drafters especially) who are too conservative and would just follow wherever the trend brings them. And sometimes, when the trend shifts, I feel really embarrassed for a lot of these trend followers, especially if the meta shifts to heros that were actually not changed in like 5 patches at least.

Its like Ti4 finals (why is it so useful in every argument lol). Oh, those 10 heros seem to work, let's stick to those *exact* 10 heros!!


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1257700647

This game was hard potato.
Totally destroyed the "hard lane" vs Lina and Jugg. Top was doing fine vs Abbadon , techies had some mines planted. Only QoP vs Nyx mid was contested. By the 13th min , i got Phase and Orchid. Then Shadowblade by 23th. BKB by 30rd. Was first till unstoppable , then till Godlike. Nyx reaeched Godlike and Wicked Sick. As solo orchid in the team , that was very good disable for him. Finished with full build








In the game Aba got Necro 3 and we had like 4-5 gems total from both teams.

PS : Anyone trading his Lina Arcana for Luna Mythical Flight of the Crescent Moon set ?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1257700647
> 
> This game was hard potato.
> Totally destroyed the "hard lane" vs Lina and Jugg. Top was doing fine vs Abbadon , techies had some mines planted. Only QoP vs Nyx mid was contested. By the 13th min , i got Phase and Orchid. Then Shadowblade by 23th. BKB by 30rd. Was first till unstoppable , then till Godlike. Nyx reaeched Godlike and Wicked Sick. As solo orchid in the team , that was very good disable for him. Finished with full build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the game Aba got Necro 3 and we had like 4-5 gems total from both teams.
> 
> PS : Anyone trading his Lina Arcana for Luna Mythical Flight of the Crescent Moon set ?


Yo!

If you wanna trade hats, you probably should head to reddit trade:

http://www.reddit.com/r/dota2trade

And check the value of the hats on steam market:

http://steamcommunity.com/market/

For instance, Lina Arcana is around 15/16 euros.

http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=slayer+arcana

If you want to make a fair deal you will need to add a bunch of other items cause your bundle is unfortunately not worh much.

Around 1 euro for the bundle atm.

http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=mythical+flight

Good luck on your trading adventure!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I hate to say this, but there are too many players in the scene (even very good ones, drafters especially) who are too conservative and would just follow wherever the trend brings them. And sometimes, when the trend shifts, I feel really embarrassed for a lot of these trend followers, especially if the meta shifts to heros that were actually not changed in like 5 patches at least.
> 
> Its like Ti4 finals (why is it so useful in every argument lol). Oh, those 10 heros seem to work, let's stick to those *exact* 10 heros!!


I wish we could get a patch before TI's.

Teams figured out the meta by TI4. Top picks were top picks because they were "safer".

DK had a huge hero pool TI4.









I'm pretty sure we'll be *****ing about the same X heroes at TI5 without a major patch change.

I thought Orchid Ember was normal if you needed the silence (for Storm in the video). o.0


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I wish we could get a patch before TI's.
> 
> Teams figured out the meta by TI4. Top picks were top picks because they were "safer".
> 
> DK had a huge hero pool TI4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure we'll be *****ing about the same X heroes at TI5 without a major patch change.
> 
> I thought Orchid Ember was normal if you needed the silence (for Storm in the video). o.0


Agreed, without a major patch change, the meta is pretty much figured out imo.

To be honest it's not too bad, I enjoyed DAC meta more than last TI.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Agreed, without a major patch change, the meta is pretty much figured out imo.
> 
> To be honest it's not too bad, I enjoyed DAC meta more than last TI.


Wait till TI5. I willing to bet the "viable" hero pool will shrink.

You mean Axe pick/ban 90% of the games?









Axe/Venge/Jugg/SF/VS/Troll were all pick/ban over 70% of games.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yo!
> 
> If you wanna trade hats, you probably should head to reddit trade:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/dota2trade
> 
> And check the value of the hats on steam market:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/
> 
> For instance, Lina Arcana is around 15/16 euros.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=slayer+arcana
> 
> If you want to make a fair deal you will need to add a bunch of other items cause your bundle is unfortunately not worh much.
> 
> Around 1 euro for the bundle atm.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=mythical+flight
> 
> Good luck on your trading adventure!


Uuuuh , i think i will buy the Arcana in 100 years , when Valve fix the market prices. I guess i shouldn't have opened the rest of the bundles , 3 mythical bundles could probably be worth those 15 euro ?


----------



## redalert

There will be at least one maybe 2 major balance patches before TI5 so the current meta won't mean much in 6 months from now.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Uuuuh , i think i will buy the Arcana in 100 years , when Valve fix the market prices. I guess i shouldn't have opened the rest of the bundles , 3 mythical bundles could probably be worth those 15 euro ?


Check the price of all individual pieces of the set you opened.

You might be able to make a bit of profit that way.


----------



## HarrisLam

Ti is months away. Will definitely be patch(es) coming before that

but I disagree with the meta being "figured out". I believe its more like teams stopped trying "odd" or "unusual" lineups and go with the first 3 plans because they seem to be the better ones that they know of.

Patches will always stir the pool up, but its not because patches change the meta from "being figured out" to "possibly new stuff." It's simply because teams are only willing to experiment with stuff for the first few weeks of every patch. After that, they seem to just start try-harding with the known lineup combinations. You often see a tier 2-3 team "lose their dam minds" and pick weird lineups in like the last game of semi-finals or even grand finals of small tourneys. Most of the time they lose, but when they win convincingly, you just *know* you're gonna see variations of that lineup popping up everywhere


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Check the price of all individual pieces of the set you opened.
> 
> You might be able to make a bit of profit that way.


Yea , but they cannot be traded , or 4 of the 7 sets would have gone to the market already...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1257700647
> 
> This game was hard potato.
> Totally destroyed the "hard lane" vs Lina and Jugg. Top was doing fine vs Abbadon , techies had some mines planted. Only QoP vs Nyx mid was contested. By the 13th min , i got Phase and Orchid. Then Shadowblade by 23th. BKB by 30rd. Was first till unstoppable , then till Godlike. Nyx reaeched Godlike and Wicked Sick. As solo orchid in the team , that was very good disable for him. Finished with full build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the game Aba got Necro 3 and we had like 4-5 gems total from both teams.
> 
> PS : Anyone trading his Lina Arcana for Luna Mythical Flight of the Crescent Moon set ?


How in the world does a lycan go 6-12, and a jugg go 5-13.....

This is a game against techies....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Ti is months away. Will definitely be patch(es) coming before that
> 
> but I disagree with the meta being "figured out". I believe its more like teams stopped trying "odd" or "unusual" lineups and go with the first 3 plans because they seem to be the better ones that they know of.
> 
> Patches will always stir the pool up, but its not because patches change the meta from "being figured out" to "possibly new stuff." It's simply because teams are only willing to experiment with stuff for the first few weeks of every patch. After that, they seem to just start try-harding with the known lineup combinations. You often see a tier 2-3 team "lose their dam minds" and pick weird lineups in like the last game of semi-finals or even grand finals of small tourneys. Most of the time they lose, but when they win convincingly, you just *know* you're gonna see variations of that lineup popping up everywhere


Dota's been around so long with so many games played, I'm pretty sure most combinations of hero picks/itemization been done already.

Every patch tweaks the power curve and meta picks happen.

We don't know if the patches before TI will be enough to shift the power curve to open way to different meta picks.

T2-3 teams seem to have a smaller hero pool and like to use signature heroes more often (which leads to non meta team comps). Using signature heroes could be strong.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Dota's been around so long with so many games played, I'm pretty sure most combinations of hero picks/itemization been done already.
> 
> Every patch tweaks the power curve and meta picks happen.
> 
> We don't know if the patches before TI will be enough to shift the power curve to open way to different meta picks.
> 
> T2-3 teams seem to have a smaller hero pool and like to use signature heroes more often (which leads to non meta team comps). Using signature heroes could be strong.


Whatever happened to SF, troll, jugg and axe then?

I can only remember SF having raze AOE increased by like 10% and axe having the ult buffed with a bonus passive a lot of patches ago, along with slight buffs for jugg. They are being picked so excessively all of a sudden that axe and jugg are still being picked when axe ult got nerfed again and again, and jugg stat growth got 15% straight nerf. The meta shifted to these heros so hard as if some adventurers were digging in a desert and found polished diamonds underground.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Whatever happened to SF, troll, jugg and axe then?
> 
> I can only remember SF having raze AOE increased by like 10% and axe having the ult buffed with a bonus passive a lot of patches ago, along with slight buffs for jugg. They are being picked so excessively all of a sudden that axe and jugg are still being picked when axe ult got nerfed again and again, and jugg stat growth got 15% straight nerf. The meta shifted to these heros so hard as if some adventurers were digging in a desert and found polished diamonds underground.


Enough buffs and heroes are ahead of the power curve. If you want to win, they'll give you an edge.

All the current meta heroes been getting buffed for awhile. Troll had his Fervor bug fixed.

SF been buffed since like 6.6?

Axe doesn't care about his ulti. We want him for his Call. o.0

Jug nerf is minimal. I forgot the exact numbers but the damage/armor loss from the agi change is small and only somewhat felt at 25.

I'm waiting for Lina to be considered OP soon. o.0


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1257700647
> 
> This game was hard potato.
> Totally destroyed the "hard lane" vs Lina and Jugg. Top was doing fine vs Abbadon , techies had some mines planted. Only QoP vs Nyx mid was contested. By the 13th min , i got Phase and Orchid. Then Shadowblade by 23th. BKB by 30rd. Was first till unstoppable , then till Godlike. Nyx reaeched Godlike and Wicked Sick. As solo orchid in the team , that was very good disable for him. Finished with full build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the game Aba got Necro 3 and we had like 4-5 gems total from both teams.
> 
> PS : Anyone trading his Lina Arcana for Luna Mythical Flight of the Crescent Moon set ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Enough buffs and heroes are ahead of the power curve. If you want to win, they'll give you an edge.
> 
> All the current meta heroes been getting buffed for awhile. Troll had his Fervor bug fixed.
> 
> SF been buffed since like 6.6?
> 
> Axe doesn't care about his ulti. We want him for his Call. o.0
> 
> Jug nerf is minimal. I forgot the exact numbers but the damage/armor loss from the agi change is small and only somewhat felt at 25.
> 
> I'm waiting for Lina to be considered OP soon. o.0


i think the buff to the raze was very good. he can shut down mids easily with the razes lvl2/3


----------



## vort3c

Anyone on here mind grouping up with a novice player? I'm not bad but I took a break from the game and just came back a week or so ago. Its a bit boring without people to play with.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> Anyone on here mind grouping up with a novice player? I'm not bad but I took a break from the game and just came back a week or so ago. Its a bit boring without people to play with.


What is your steam name?


----------



## vort3c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> What is your steam name?


Vort3c


----------



## Atham

[OCN] Angelus is my name


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Whatever happened to SF, troll, jugg and axe then?
> 
> I can only remember SF having raze AOE increased by like 10% and axe having the ult buffed with a bonus passive a lot of patches ago, along with slight buffs for jugg. They are being picked so excessively all of a sudden that axe and jugg are still being picked when axe ult got nerfed again and again, and jugg stat growth got 15% straight nerf. The meta shifted to these heros so hard as if some adventurers were digging in a desert and found polished diamonds underground.


honestly SF in general feels stronger in dota 1 for some reason, also the raze animations are pretty messed up i feel, whoever did this.


----------



## connectwise

It's prob the reanimation change. SF was my first hero in dota 2 and never in dota 1. After the animation change the razes and auto attacks felt so weird. But it went away quite fast after playing a lot. It's natural to me now.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's prob the reanimation change. SF was my first hero in dota 2 and never in dota 1. After the animation change the razes and auto attacks felt so weird. But it went away quite fast after playing a lot. It's natural to me now.


Yeah. nothing we can do about it sadly. different game. i just dont get why we need to have 3 different animation per raze.. i liked the old SF razes better!
And yeah the right clicks of sf are alot faster too.


----------



## connectwise

If you spam right click on SF, you'll cancel your right click, which is really bad at times.

I just realized I'm missing two weapons from the garb of the consuming tides pack. I'm absolutely livid! I've checked my trade and selling history as well and it's not there! It just disappeared!


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1260798462

Low-priority is full of trash people..
Notice Tusk feed - 0/25
And we still won. With team of nukers/ team fighters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> How in the world does a lycan go 6-12, and a jugg go 5-13.....
> 
> This is a game against techies....


Lina ain't a cool support for Jugg vs Wind. Killed her twice and that gave me hell of a boost. Then Jugg became easy when i got to 6. I killed as well few times Lycan forest with the fast Shadow Blade, giving him no place to farm safely ( actually only Nyx was farming , heroes at that ).

And... uuh those chicks are cool


----------



## connectwise

Meh w.e, they were bad players. As people say, a good carry is also bout finding farm when farming is tough.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1260798462
> 
> Low-priority is full of trash people..
> Notice Tusk feed - 0/25
> And we still won. With team of nukers/ team fighters.
> Lina ain't a cool support for Jugg vs Wind. Killed her twice and that gave me hell of a boost. Then Jugg became easy when i got to 6. I killed as well few times Lycan forest with the fast Shadow Blade, giving him no place to farm safely ( actually only Nyx was farming , heroes at that ).
> 
> And... uuh those chicks are cool


i dont think you should take low priority serious.
i always mess arund in LP.


----------



## Toxsick

rofl. i mean this guy (EE)has to be on something right?








when i hear him talking like this, its almost seems impossible to be in a normal state.. lol

warning,sound is set to max.
http://i.4cdn.org/wsg/1424639045718.webm


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> rofl. i mean this guy (EE)has to be on something right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i hear him talking like this, its almost seems impossible to be in a normal state.. lol
> 
> warning,sound is set to max.
> http://i.4cdn.org/wsg/1424639045718.webm


Now we know why Volvo didn't release the Ti4 Booth audio recordings (original Ti4 goal reward)....


----------



## amputate

How is this game nowadays?
Been meaning to check it out again but I'm not sure if I want to tbh...

I played dota 1 for years, even in high school during class







so naturally I was very drawn to dota 2.
But the sad reality is that this game... this damn game has to most vile player base I've ever encountered in my life.
I managed to play it for a bit over 1300 hours but those last few hundred were pure torture to me.
It's weird to see how my favourite game of all times has turned into a game that will piss me off to the point where I'm ready to punch a baby in the face in less than 30 minutes.

I've had this feeling that this game will eventually die off if valve doesn't step in and deals with the region locking.
It's bad enough that you get matched with people who refuse to speak english unless it is to insult you for not participating in their stupidity but the lag on some of these people...
I've lost track of how many times my pudge hooks fly straight through an enemy hero while their hooks miss me by literally half the screen and somehow magically still connect because your opponent is playing on a 200ms PoS Wallmarkt router...

People can say about league of legends what they want but having people that refuse to speak english is a rare occasion and lag compensation is something I've never withnessed before because that game is split up in different regions that are enforced.
A EU West account can't play on the Nordric or EU East servers (unless you transfer your account to one of those regions which is not free)

In my eyes, a system like that is the only thing that will save dota from it's inevitable demise.
I have only 1 friend who still plays dota from time to time but everyone else quit because the russians are such a massive problem on EU West.
It's not fun to play with them so I'm wondering if it's still as bad as it was a few months ago?
I miss dota but I know what's about to happen when I start that damn game...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> rofl. i mean this guy (EE)has to be on something right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i hear him talking like this, its almost seems impossible to be in a normal state.. lol
> 
> warning,sound is set to max.
> http://i.4cdn.org/wsg/1424639045718.webm


He just tryhards in pubs.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> How is this game nowadays?
> Been meaning to check it out again but I'm not sure if I want to tbh...
> 
> I played dota 1 for years, even in high school during class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so naturally I was very drawn to dota 2.
> But the sad reality is that this game... this damn game has to most vile player base I've ever encountered in my life.
> I managed to play it for a bit over 1300 hours but those last few hundred were pure torture to me.
> It's weird to see how my favourite game of all times has turned into a game that will piss me off to the point where I'm ready to punch a baby in the face in less than 30 minutes.
> 
> I've had this feeling that this game will eventually die off if valve doesn't step in and deals with the region locking.
> It's bad enough that you get matched with people who refuse to speak english unless it is to insult you for not participating in their stupidity but the lag on some of these people...
> I've lost track of how many times my pudge hooks fly straight through an enemy hero while their hooks miss me by literally half the screen and somehow magically still connect because your opponent is playing on a 200ms PoS Wallmarkt router...
> 
> People can say about league of legends what they want but having people that refuse to speak english is a rare occasion and lag compensation is something I've never withnessed before because that game is split up in different regions that are enforced.
> A EU West account can't play on the Nordric or EU East servers (unless you transfer your account to one of those regions which is not free)
> 
> In my eyes, a system like that is the only thing that will save dota from it's inevitable demise.
> I have only 1 friend who still plays dota from time to time but everyone else quit because the russians are such a massive problem on EU West.
> It's not fun to play with them so I'm wondering if it's still as bad as it was a few months ago?
> I miss dota but I know what's about to happen when I start that damn game...


Are we talking about the same Dota 1? Dota 1 was pretty toxic (if you can even get a game).

I haven't seen that type of lag unless servers are dying. You could try playing on different servers.

Might start another fight but I think communication is overrated sub 4-5k MMR.

Usually only forced to communicate if things go bad.









Instead of asking for region lock, why not abuse the system? Farm MMR on weaker playerbase/inflated MMR servers.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Now we know why Volvo didn't release the Ti4 Booth audio recordings (original Ti4 goal reward)....


dunno if he talks like this with his team in pro games.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Are we talking about the same Dota 1? Dota 1 was pretty toxic (if you can even get a game).
> 
> I haven't seen that type of lag unless servers are dying. You could try playing on different servers.
> 
> Might start another fight but I think communication is overrated sub 4-5k MMR.
> 
> Usually only forced to communicate if things go bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of asking for region lock, why not abuse the system? Farm MMR on weaker playerbase/inflated MMR servers.


Dota 1 was way more Toxic then Dota 2. Just the fact that you will be kicked from the game was not even funny.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dota 1 was way more Toxic then Dota 2. Just the fact that you will be kicked from the game was not even funny.


I miss hoarding couriers. I used to not share it if a player was an ass.









Harris, check this video out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e31OSVZF77w&app=desktop

I know they're using LoL as an example but the theory is transferable to Dota.


----------



## amputate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dota 1 was way more Toxic then Dota 2. Just the fact that you will be kicked from the game was not even funny.


I never saw that as being more toxic








Some people just deserved to get kicked and imo it's a feature that Dota 2 could use.
People joining High games and complain when the host doesn't want to -em...

Maybe it's for the best that dota 2 doesn't have kick because there wouldn't be anyone playing full games imo


----------



## Toxsick

I'm suprised dota 2 didnt have 2 of its old Feature's which was concede and the votekick system.
i know this might be abused sometimes, BUT the rest of the players had to vote anyway.
didnt icefrog tell us about having a feature that would allow people to join on-going games?( people who left games ) it was something simelair he said long time ago.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> I'm suprised dota 2 didnt have 2 of its old Feature's which was concede and the votekick system.
> i know this might be abused sometimes, BUT the rest of the players had to vote anyway.
> didnt icefrog tell us about having a feature that would allow people to join on-going games?( people who left games ) it was something simelair he said long time ago.


Dota 1 had no matchmaking unless you joined Garena or a league.

Votekick/concede didn't "matter".

I thought the replay feature was supposed to turn into player opt-in but nobody ever uses the replay function.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Dota 1 had no matchmaking unless you joined Garena or a league.
> 
> Votekick/concede didn't "matter".
> 
> I thought the replay feature was supposed to turn into player opt-in but nobody ever uses the replay function.


Never played on the battle.net servers though


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Never played on the battle.net servers though


Probably for the best.









Bnet was pretty awful.






All this talk about Dota 1 and this pops up on Reddit. o.0

Gambler was hilarious.


----------



## connectwise

I did guys, I won dota:


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> rofl. i mean this guy (EE)has to be on something right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i hear him talking like this, its almost seems impossible to be in a normal state.. lol
> 
> warning,sound is set to max.
> http://i.4cdn.org/wsg/1424639045718.webm


Wait a second, I sound like that sometimes. So I am not the only one.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Probably for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bnet was pretty awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk about Dota 1 and this pops up on Reddit. o.0
> 
> Gambler was hilarious.


Yeah, saw it too, also the dota difference videos are good, like the mirana difference,after watching some of them you realize dota 1 was alot different in hero mechanics.
like leap could dodge some of the spells, but with gem it would not etc. to be fair,i didnt even know that unttil i watched it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Might start another fight but I think communication is overrated sub 4-5k MMR.
> 
> Usually only forced to communicate if things go bad.


While i agree that communication is not really necessary sub 4k (wont go as far as to claim the same for 4.5k), that was based on the assumption that given players in your team having sufficient MMR, they know the wheres, the whens and the whats at different points in game. Hence, communication apart from pings can be skipped in theory.

In reality however, things dont always sync together when you play with strangers. Some think "we should push" and others might think "you wanna back and just secure the edge we got from those 2 kills? We kinda low on skills and mana". Both ideas being right 50% of the times could eventually get players with these different ideas to the same MMR (which isn't very high). That's where brief communication comes in handy, aligning their different ideas to one within 1-2 seconds to prevent disasters from happening.

Watched the video you recommended. I kind of understand what it's trying to say about the rock paper and scissors mechanic, but I feel like the logic in his theory has one fundamental flaw. Decent intro to the rock paper scissors mechanic nonetheless.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> While i agree that communication is not really necessary sub 4k (wont go as far as to claim the same for 4.5k), that was based on the assumption that given players in your team having sufficient MMR, they know the wheres, the whens and the whats at different points in game. Hence, communication apart from pings can be skipped in theory.
> 
> In reality however, things dont always sync together when you play with strangers. Some think "we should push" and others might think "you wanna back and just secure the edge we got from those 2 kills? We kinda low on skills and mana". Both ideas being right 50% of the times could eventually get players with these different ideas to the same MMR (which isn't very high). That's where brief communication comes in handy, aligning their different ideas to one within 1-2 seconds to prevent disasters from happening.
> 
> Watched the video you recommended. I kind of understand what it's trying to say about the rock paper and scissors mechanic, but I feel like the logic in his theory has one fundamental flaw. Decent intro to the rock paper scissors mechanic nonetheless.


It explains the MTG Jedi curve better but it translate to Dota. It's more about why "meta" heroes appear. Every patch adjust the power curve, certain heroes/playstyle will be advantageous.

IMO communications is useless without "making the game easier for your team mentality". Actions > words. Having a guy just spam mic is useless unless the team is ready to "help the team".

Bad team players will still be bad team players with communication. I gave up communicating because too many times solo I'll tell people to back or push and they won't listen. Communications doesn't guarantee compliance.

We still have disasters stacked even with communication.









Lost half my games last night trying to cliff trap. Thanks stack for putting up with it!









Anybody who mains Mag and knows all the cliff trap positions? Also need tips on doing the proper RP into Skewer. I usually waste time due to turn rate. I'm like 20% chance to properly pull the combo off (full RP into Skewer, not RP into turn into Skewer wasting part of the stun from RP).


----------



## connectwise

I dunno what you guys are talking about. MMR is so random and there's a huge margin of error; Communication or lack of is just a part of contributing factor, below or above 4k.

Have a laguh:


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I dunno what you guys are talking about. MMR is so random and there's a huge margin of error; Communication or lack of is just a part of contributing factor, below or above 4k.
> 
> Have a laguh:


There was a Reddit post where people who complained about MMR would post their games and higher MMR players would evaluate.

Turns out the people complaining the most deserved to be lower MMR.









I think MMR is fine (aside the few games you run into smurfs/boosted accounts).

At 4k I think MMR gets a little messed up due to bought accounts. Volvo capped MMR calibration to 4.5K MAX (from 5.5k).


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I dunno what you guys are talking about. MMR is so random and there's a huge margin of error; Communication or lack of is just a part of contributing factor, below or above 4k.
> 
> Have a laguh:


Looks like a normal OCN DOTA 2 game when half the team is tired from work or enjoying some wine/beer...


----------



## connectwise

^ that what makes the game fun, until we hit another chinese 5 stack that are so coordinated it's just a stomp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> There was a Reddit post where people who complained about MMR would post their games and higher MMR players would evaluate.
> 
> Turns out the people complaining the most deserved to be lower MMR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think MMR is fine (aside the few games you run into smurfs/boosted accounts).
> 
> At 4k I think MMR gets a little messed up due to bought accounts. Volvo capped MMR calibration to 4.5K MAX (from 5.5k).


Just an example, I may be 4k on one hero but only 1.5k on another. But when someone like me plays ranked and tries to be sumail/rtz/etc and spam mid a hero they've only played 10-30 times ever, it really screws up the game the higher mmr you go. That player might be a 3.5k player on average, but when he plays out of position he just brings everyone down. That post on reddit says 1/4 is a loss no matter what due to certain circumstance, I think it's higher. That combined with other random factors we've already discussed really makes the "trench". I mean those player may deserve that mmr, but the accuracy of that mmr isn't very high.

I have friends who were 3.8-4k, dropped down to 3.5 or lower. When I watch their games, I wonder how they even got to 3.8k; Their builds are out of meta, their cs in early stages is poor and their farming pattern in mid game is quite low too, all plus bad attitudes contributed to their fall. And yet, they're able to bounce back to over 3.7k and higher, whereas every time I hit 3.7k I drop back down. I've yet to figure out how to climb this trench yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> rofl. i mean this guy (EE)has to be on something right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i hear him talking like this, its almost seems impossible to be in a normal state.. lol
> 
> warning,sound is set to max.
> http://i.4cdn.org/wsg/1424639045718.webm


I was actually watching that stream. He was raging so hard in one game when he was paired with at least 3 peruvians and no one knew what he was talking about. Still won the game for his team.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ^ that what makes the game fun, until we hit another chinese 5 stack that are so coordinated it's just a stomp.
> Just an example, I may be 4k on one hero but only 1.5k on another. But when someone like me plays ranked and tries to be sumail/rtz/etc and spam mid a hero they've only played 10-30 times ever, it really screws up the game the higher mmr you go. That player might be a 3.5k player on average, but when he plays out of position he just brings everyone down. That post on reddit says 1/4 is a loss no matter what due to certain circumstance, I think it's higher. That combined with other random factors we've already discussed really makes the "trench". I mean those player may deserve that mmr, but the accuracy of that mmr isn't very high.
> 
> I have friends who were 3.8-4k, dropped down to 3.5 or lower. When I watch their games, I wonder how they even got to 3.8k; Their builds are out of meta, their cs in early stages is poor and their farming pattern in mid game is quite low too, all plus bad attitudes contributed to their fall. And yet, they're able to bounce back to over 3.7k and higher, whereas every time I hit 3.7k I drop back down. I've yet to figure out how to climb this trench yet.
> I was actually watching that stream. He was raging so hard in one game when he was paired with at least 3 peruvians and no one knew what he was talking about. Still won the game for his team.


If you know you're playing at 4k, why would you play your 1k hero?









Skill difference is huge between 4k and 1k. I really doubt there are many people with such a huge a skill spread (unless the person is intoxicated).

Just using your example, say this player has a hero pool of 2. 1 hero at 4k and another at 1.5k, how would you rate this player? Is he overrated for 4k? Underrated at 1.5k?

IMO this player doesn't deserve to be at 4k.

Could flush out their hero pool so they're out of "position" less often.

Have you tracked stats for your friends? GPM/XPM/KDA/HD/HH/TD/WR and all that. Are your stats (with your hero pool) comparable?

Even if 1/4 games are a loss, what are you doing in the other 3 to win? Influencing 3 games > 1 game.

Or you could just play on inflated servers and feel better.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ^ that what makes the game fun, until we hit another chinese 5 stack that are so coordinated it's just a stomp.
> Just an example, I may be 4k on one hero but only 1.5k on another. But when someone like me plays ranked and tries to be sumail/rtz/etc and spam mid a hero they've only played 10-30 times ever, it really screws up the game the higher mmr you go. That player might be a 3.5k player on average, but when he plays out of position he just brings everyone down. That post on reddit says 1/4 is a loss no matter what due to certain circumstance, I think it's higher. That combined with other random factors we've already discussed really makes the "trench". I mean those player may deserve that mmr, but the accuracy of that mmr isn't very high.
> 
> I have friends who were 3.8-4k, dropped down to 3.5 or lower. When I watch their games, I wonder how they even got to 3.8k; Their builds are out of meta, their cs in early stages is poor and their farming pattern in mid game is quite low too, all plus bad attitudes contributed to their fall. And yet, they're able to bounce back to over 3.7k and higher, whereas every time I hit 3.7k I drop back down. I've yet to figure out how to climb this trench yet.
> I was actually watching that stream. He was raging so hard in one game when he was paired with at least 3 peruvians and no one knew what he was talking about. Still won the game for his team.


If you are 4K MMR with some reason then even with similar heros you should be close to 3.5K unless those other heros are vastly different. For example if you play mid there are more things to playing mid then just knowing how to play your hero. Also if you got to 4K with very small pool of heros then maybe you are not really strong enough to go further.


----------



## connectwise

It's the pro gaming effect. Plenty of players I've seen have pretty much 0 experience with a hero and just spam it due to pro games. Zai's brood, sumail storm and sf, they're all being played in ranked by players who are new at them. When you check their dota buff you see their 40% or lower win rate on them with less than 30 games played, and rest of the hero pool are support or non mid heroes etc. That happens a lot from what I've seen. That's what I meant by also having a huge margin of error.

That player could be a 4k support hero or some other position, but not a core position that he's never played. I doubt that any of us are our MMRs on every single hero. So the mmr punishes the other 4 players who are on the guy's team.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's the pro gaming effect. Plenty of players I've seen have pretty much 0 experience with a hero and just spam it due to pro games. Zai's brood, sumail storm and sf, they're all being played in ranked by players who are new at them. When you check their dota buff you see their 40% or lower win rate on them with less than 30 games played, and rest of the hero pool are support or non mid heroes etc. That happens a lot from what I've seen. That's what I meant by also having a huge margin of error.
> 
> That player could be a 4k support hero or some other position, but not a core position that he's never played. I doubt that any of us are our MMRs on every single hero. So the mmr punishes the other 4 players who are on the guy's team.


Thats stupid. I might try to use similar build as pro gamers but never pick a hero because they pick it. I dont like SS so i dont pick it ever.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's the pro gaming effect. Plenty of players I've seen have pretty much 0 experience with a hero and just spam it due to pro games. Zai's brood, sumail storm and sf, they're all being played in ranked by players who are new at them. When you check their dota buff you see their 40% or lower win rate on them with less than 30 games played, and rest of the hero pool are support or non mid heroes etc. That happens a lot from what I've seen. That's what I meant by also having a huge margin of error.
> 
> That player could be a 4k support hero or some other position, but not a core position that he's never played. I doubt that any of us are our MMRs on every single hero. So the mmr punishes the other 4 players who are on the guy's team.


Or supports just win games.









I'm serious.

My mid/carry is weaker than my off/support but I really doubt there's a player who has over 2k skill difference between positions. There are basics that are cross position.

A support would use good map awareness for supporty things. When carrying they have the same map awareness going carry things. You don't magically lose map awareness because you switched positions. Bunch of other cross positional skills you pick up but I'm too lazy right now.

If you want link me a few cases and I'll download their games and see if there's a huge difference in skill based on position. They could still be horrible supports but as I said supports win games.


----------



## ku4eto

- The Year Beast Brawl hero picking now uses the Ranked All Pick rules (players take turns picking their heroes)

Russians who have not read the change log , kept on abandoning games during pick phases...

Also , any1 have the Ember Crane bundle set ? Trading it for Iron Claw/ Birots Dignity.


----------



## evilferret

I miss Sun!

So we went 0 support a few games last night with a stack. Didn't work out well.









Anybody try dota_unit_allow_moveto_direction yet?

For Doc: dota_player_auto_repeat_right_mouse.


----------



## Toxsick

Well, you are not going to climb with whatever hero you wanna play in every game anyways.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you know you're playing at 4k, why would you play your 1k hero?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skill difference is huge between 4k and 1k. I really doubt there are many people with such a huge a skill spread (unless the person is intoxicated).
> 
> Just using your example, say this player has a hero pool of 2. 1 hero at 4k and another at 1.5k, how would you rate this player? Is he overrated for 4k? Underrated at 1.5k?
> 
> IMO this player doesn't deserve to be at 4k.
> 
> Could flush out their hero pool so they're out of "position" less often.
> 
> Have you tracked stats for your friends? GPM/XPM/KDA/HD/HH/TD/WR and all that. Are your stats (with your hero pool) comparable?
> 
> Even if 1/4 games are a loss, what are you doing in the other 3 to win? Influencing 3 games > 1 game.
> 
> Or you could just play on inflated servers and feel better.


Awww... so I should be using my best heroes when playing with Sun, Toxic, Sam, and Steph..etc..... Invoker, Slardar, Lich, Templar Assassin and Crystal Maiden for all my OCN games now!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Awww... so I should be using my best heroes when playing with Sun, Toxic, Sam, and Steph..etc..... Invoker, Slardar, Lich, Templar Assassin and Crystal Maiden for all my OCN games now!


But you play support everything!









Unless you have a hero that turns you into a drunkard (and you're hiding it from us), your weaker heroes aren't 2k weaker than your hero pool.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats stupid. I might try to use similar build as pro gamers but never pick a hero because they pick it. I dont like SS so i dont pick it ever.


It is stupid, but people do it all the time and mess up tons of games. Tons of SS after sumail go bloodstone first or no pull mid game until max rem, just to copy sumail. It's the same with the euls SF every game. They don't have the experience to know when to change up builds for whatever matchups.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Or supports just win games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious.
> 
> My mid/carry is weaker than my off/support but I really doubt there's a player who has over 2k skill difference between positions. There are basics that are cross position.
> 
> A support would use good map awareness for supporty things. When carrying they have the same map awareness going carry things. You don't magically lose map awareness because you switched positions. Bunch of other cross positional skills you pick up but I'm too lazy right now.
> 
> If you want link me a few cases and I'll download their games and see if there's a huge difference in skill based on position. They could still be horrible supports but as I said supports win games.


Dota is complicated, it's not just "support win games". Matchups win more games than supporting win games. When your safelane farmer is underfarmed and leveled against an aggressive offlaner, and the enemy team isn't, there's almost nothing two supports can do in mid and late game to change that deficit. In this meta the best way to come back is to get kills. But if your support and matchup isn't right you can't even get ganks off for comeback gold. Then your only other choice is to defend t3 and counter initiate against overzealous dives. But that is also determined by matchups, not just "support".

If you want an example, this was a game yesterday where our mid tiny had less than 20 games played on tiny and just didn't know what to do or build:

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1272493540

rofl or a skywrath mid with 14 games played and 21% win rate:

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1269709197

Since you asked I just went back and checked some games and more and more of these cases pops up.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Awww... so I should be using my best heroes when playing with Sun, Toxic, Sam, and Steph..etc..... Invoker, Slardar, Lich, Templar Assassin and Crystal Maiden for all my OCN games now!


No, I think you are supposed to play your favorite heros when playing with those guys so as to inflate the records on your favorite heros to feel better about yourself


----------



## jprovido

leet baby


----------



## connectwise




----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It is stupid, but people do it all the time and mess up tons of games. Tons of SS after sumail go bloodstone first or no pull mid game until max rem, just to copy sumail. It's the same with the euls SF every game. They don't have the experience to know when to change up builds for whatever matchups.
> Dota is complicated, it's not just "support win games". Matchups win more games than supporting win games. When your safelane farmer is underfarmed and leveled against an aggressive offlaner, and the enemy team isn't, there's almost nothing two supports can do in mid and late game to change that deficit. In this meta the best way to come back is to get kills. But if your support and matchup isn't right you can't even get ganks off for comeback gold. Then your only other choice is to defend t3 and counter initiate against overzealous dives. But that is also determined by matchups, not just "support".
> 
> If you want an example, this was a game yesterday where our mid tiny had less than 20 games played on tiny and just didn't know what to do or build:
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1272493540
> 
> rofl or a skywrath mid with 14 games played and 21% win rate:
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1269709197
> 
> Since you asked I just went back and checked some games and more and more of these cases pops up.


I'll download these games tonight. Oddly these players have more VHigh games than you. o.0

I don't understand. You complain about losing early game (carry/off/mid not getting farm) but you're anti support. Early game is all about supports.

Eh, I rather play good Dota and stay ahead (aka playing support). I don't plan my games around being behind.

I'll be more critical of what you could have done than the other players so please don't take it personally. I've made Ramz yell at me when I review some of his games.


----------



## Toxsick

Yeah, High skill bracket seems a bit to ez 5 me.

http://www.dotabuff.com/players/202390117/matches?date=&hero=&skill_bracket=high_skill&lobby_type=&game_mode=&region=&faction=&duration=


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'll download these games tonight. Oddly these players have more VHigh games than you. o.0
> 
> I don't understand. You complain about losing early game (carry/off/mid not getting farm) but you're anti support. Early game is all about supports.
> 
> Eh, I rather play good Dota and stay ahead (aka playing support). I don't plan my games around being behind.
> 
> I'll be more critical of what you could have done than the other players so please don't take it personally. I've made Ramz yell at me when I review some of his games.


I don't understand, I never complained about losing early game, or support not being good. I was talking about an issue where the core player in ranked game sometimes are players who have never played or played very little of those heroes being an issue. This all started re one reddit mmr thread about how 1/4 of games are throwaway but I was saying there are more issues.

Also, if you look at both games I linked, we had duo support heroes. The issue was both core miid heroes almost never played those heroes before and got mismatched in the game.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yeah, High skill bracket seems a bit to ez 5 me.
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/players/202390117/matches?date=&hero=&skill_bracket=high_skill&lobby_type=&game_mode=&region=&faction=&duration=


Yo!

Do you still rock on the Eul SF build?

I find it hard to skip this item since it does so much! Helps, farming, surviving, positioning...

For instance I kinda know which game to skip Blink / bkb and such items but for Eul, i'm not too sure and it always feel like it is Worth (while it might be not I dunno).

plz share knowledge!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't understand, I never complained about losing early game, or support not being good. I was talking about an issue where the core player in ranked game sometimes are players who have never played or played very little of those heroes being an issue. This all started re one reddit mmr thread about how 1/4 of games are throwaway but I was saying there are more issues.
> 
> Also, if you look at both games I linked, we had duo support heroes. The issue was both core miid heroes almost never played those heroes before and got mismatched in the game.


who said those arent smurf accounts they are playing with?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> No, I think you are supposed to play your favorite heros when playing with those guys so as to inflate the records on your favorite heros to feel better about yourself


Thank-you... I will inflate My Crystal Maiden's win rate to over 80%















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yo!
> 
> Do you still rock on the Eul SF build?
> 
> I find it hard to skip this item since it does so much! Helps, farming, surviving, positioning...
> 
> For instance I kinda know which game to skip Blink / bkb and such items but for Eul, i'm not too sure and it always feel like it is Worth (while it might be not I dunno).
> 
> plz share knowledge!


been seeing alot of EUL SF builds in game lately... I love people picking SS trying to copy Sumail - just pick a disabler and/or go BKB and he is useless = ez win...


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yo!
> 
> Do you still rock on the Eul SF build?
> 
> I find it hard to skip this item since it does so much! Helps, farming, surviving, positioning...
> 
> For instance I kinda know which game to skip Blink / bkb and such items but for Eul, i'm not too sure and it always feel like it is Worth (while it might be not I dunno).
> 
> plz share knowledge!


Well, euls is always nice to get on him. but if it goes late, gotta sell it







nothing to use, most of them have bkb.
this game euls didnt do that much. little pick offs maybe. but afterall it was 5farm v 5farm.
but yea, euls is more like an item to end earlier i feel... you get it earlier you look for pick offs with the ult i feel. dunno. its not like the euls has alot of use if they have bkbs, ofcourse supports.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1275037023

had to sell euls, didnt even realize what crappy build i went, but then i saw tiny selling his troll build. he had 10m lothar into MoM.
its funny cause the phoenix in that game ( yes anonymous, to afraid to show his stats, explains alot to me,.) i was matched up previously was trashtalking all chat to me. ( someone abandoned the game so we all left ).
so dumb, why even pick a beastmaster that has sunk to the bottem of the black sea to lane against a sf on the safelane and than complain about my "100+ dmg u so good"
shows how dumb he is.
or go midas on the phoenix , yea thats how the hero works bro, might awel go midas on yr clockwerk.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Well, euls is always nice to get on him. but if it goes late, gotta sell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to use, most of them have bkb.
> this game euls didnt do that much. little pick offs maybe. but afterall it was 5farm v 5farm.
> but yea, euls is more like an item to end earlier i feel... you get it earlier you look for pick offs with the ult i feel. dunno. its not like the euls has alot of use if they have bkbs, ofcourse supports.
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1275037023
> 
> had to sell euls, didnt even realize what crappy build i went, but then i saw tiny selling his troll build. he had 10m lothar into MoM.
> its funny cause the phoenix in that game ( yes anonymous, to afraid to show his stats, explains alot to me,.) i was matched up previously was trashtalking all chat to me. ( someone abandoned the game so we all left ).
> so dumb, why even pick a beastmaster that has sunk to the bottem of the black sea to lane against a sf on the safelane and than complain about my "100+ dmg u so good"
> shows how dumb he is.
> or go midas on the phoenix , yea thats how the hero works bro, might awel go midas on yr clockwerk.


Thanks for the input!

That's how I feel about the item, it's kind of a safe pick and pretty good early (falls of late but still was cheap anyways xD).

I'm working on my itemisation atm.

I usually go wraith band > bottle > threads (> Aquila sometimes) > Eul's > Manta / Skadi / BKB > damage item (usually butterfly, daedalus...)

Do you build S&Y often? I feel like I'm overlooking this item while it may be quite good in some situations.


----------



## connectwise

SF build is a complicated due to all the match ups. Eul's sometimes is needed even in late game when your team lacks lockdowns and or you need escape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> who said those arent smurf accounts they are playing with?


Lol, what does that matter? Their win rate on those heroes were still way below 50%. That skywrath mid had a 21% win rate on that hero.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> That's how I feel about the item, it's kind of a safe pick and pretty good early (falls of late but still was cheap anyways xD).
> 
> I'm working on my itemisation atm.
> 
> I usually go wraith band > bottle > threads (> Aquila sometimes) > Eul's > Manta / Skadi / BKB > damage item (usually butterfly, daedalus...)
> 
> Do you build S&Y often? I feel like I'm overlooking this item while it may be quite good in some situations.


I never build SNY on sf








Heck, id prefer a more usefull item than euls later into the game.


----------



## Xeqn

i have a 27% winrate over 27 games on lifestealer and
26% winrate over 23 games on dark seer but i consider myself far from bad on either of those heros,
winrates dont really matter


----------



## Toxsick

Also this,


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't understand, I never complained about losing early game, or support not being good. I was talking about an issue where the core player in ranked game sometimes are players who have never played or played very little of those heroes being an issue. This all started re one reddit mmr thread about how 1/4 of games are throwaway but I was saying there are more issues.
> 
> Also, if you look at both games I linked, we had duo support heroes. The issue was both core miid heroes almost never played those heroes before and got mismatched in the game.


I just finished watching match id: 1269709197

You had a solo support WD. SW was winning mid early and he tried to make space/kills. He really needed somebody else to help him roam but everybody on your team was AFK farming.

Enemy team's offlane got more than your offlane. Enemy jungler got more than your jungler.

I think you guys started losing when Timber abandoned offlane and gave Sniper freefarm.

This meta, I like having networth spread out on the team. You were the only farmed hero on your team. IMO I think you should have been more active earlier. The dieback was questionable.

I think your only chance to win was probably around 25 mins. Your team wasn't too far behind and you just surpassed Sniper for CS.

I kinda feel bad for the mid SW. Had to deward himself midgame.

SW was on par for average skill, bunch of mistakes from both teams. So many random picks offs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> SF build is a complicated due to all the match ups. Eul's sometimes is needed even in late game when your team lacks lockdowns and or you need escape.
> Lol, what does that matter? Their win rate on those heroes were still way below 50%. That skywrath mid had a 21% win rate on that hero.


Lower sample size means higher uncertainty factor. WR means squat without enough games on the hero.

I'm with Xeqn. I have a few heroes I'm like 10% WR because I never play them unless I random. Doesn't mean I'm awful with them. I just don't play them enough to get the WR to average out. I have a few heroes that the opposite happened. I have a 80% WR with Invoker with like 15 games and I'm an awful Invoker. Probably just means Invoker OP with bonus starting gold.


----------



## mylilpony

could be worse. MMR for smurfs is capped at 4.5k so you get a lot of smurfs, and lots of them have under 50% winrate in ranked games and can't even play their main heroes well. Makes games hard to win even if you give your team the early advantage b/c of comeback mechanics.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I just finished watching match id: 1269709197
> 
> You had a solo support WD. SW was winning mid early and he tried to make space/kills. He really needed somebody else to help him roam but everybody on your team was AFK farming.
> 
> Enemy team's offlane got more than your offlane. Enemy jungler got more than your jungler.
> 
> I think you guys started losing when Timber abandoned offlane and gave Sniper freefarm.
> 
> This meta, I like having networth spread out on the team. You were the only farmed hero on your team. IMO I think you should have been more active earlier. The dieback was questionable.
> 
> I think your only chance to win was probably around 25 mins. Your team wasn't too far behind and you just surpassed Sniper for CS.
> 
> I kinda feel bad for the mid SW. Had to deward himself midgame.
> 
> I have a feeling the SW is a smurf account after watching the game. He was on par for average skill, bunch of mistakes from both teams. So many random picks offs.
> Lower sample size means higher uncertainty factor. WR means squat without enough games on the hero.
> 
> I'm with Xeqn. I have a few heroes I'm like 10% WR because I never play them unless I random. Doesn't mean I'm awful with them. I just don't play them enough to get the WR to average out. I have a few heroes that the opposite happened. I have a 80% WR with Invoker with like 15 games and I'm an awful Invoker. Probably just means Invoker OP with bonus starting gold.


I don't agree with your assessment regarding low played heroes in ranked play against people who's played more of their hero in a core position. There were multiple things that went wrong that game. But it isn't a valid point regarding what I talked about. Looking at that SW alone he not only made so many mistakes that many mids won't make, but his overall ability in mid was low, from roaming patterns to item build to overall game sense. It's like a new lina player going mid and going blink first after phase, then they wonder how come they can't land reliable combos.

I also disagree with what you talked about WR on enough games. It's regression to the mean. Of course you need a large sample size, but this isn't a drug test. People adapt and change and learn. Their WR is low because they're new at that hero, they don't know the builds, the match ups, the game sense, the roaming/farming efficiency pattern. They get better, their WR goes up, of course it'll change. Same with high WR. Few months ago my WR on SF was a bit over 78%, but still went down to around 71 or so due to better opponents, better match ups against it, more counter picking etc. Looking further back when I started SF my win rate was only 40%, and it went up. So of course low games played on a hero has higher uncertainty, but the game is evolving and the players get better or worse; Early poor WR and clear evidence of poor play clearly shows they're inexperience with it, as I was with SF, and I prob lost many games for my team as well.


----------



## ku4eto

Still looking for the Ember Crane bundle Set for Lina.... Anyone willing to trade ?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

As the event is coming to an end - I'm going to stop scrapping the sets for gems and post them here if anyone wants them... the only set I got dropped that I did not have or not like is the Rikki Monstrous Reprisal Set (makes him look like the Devil).

Sets Available for Trade or Gift as of 2-27-2015:

Weaver Set - Dimensional Infestation

Centaur Warrior Set - Unbroken Stallion (DESTI GOT IT)

Drow Ranger - Death Shadow

NOTE: I will give first priority to OCN members that are on my friends list and have played a games with - mainly because I know them and they are already added to minimize crazy hat traders/sellers (ef is an exception).... afterwards I will open it up for the OCN Guild.









Or if anyone have any other suggestions for me to give them away. I am open for it.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> As the event is coming to an end - I'm going to stop scrapping the sets for gems and post them here if anyone wants them... the only set I got dropped that I did not have or not like is the Rikki Monstrous Reprisal Set (makes him look like the Devil).
> 
> Sets Available for Trade or Gift as of 2-27-2015:
> 
> Weaver Set - Dimensional Infestation
> 
> Centaur Warrior Set - Unbroken Stallion (DESTI GOT IT)
> 
> Drow Ranger - Death Shadow
> 
> NOTE: I will give first priority to OCN members that are on my friends list and have played a games with - mainly because I know them and they are already added to minimize crazy hat traders/sellers (ef is an exception).... afterwards I will open it up for the OCN Guild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if anyone have any other suggestions for me to give them away. I am open for it.


Good guy Nix!


----------



## ObscureParadox

Played against complexity gaming today. Arsewhooping was not the word XD

Good experience to go up against a pro team but showed more than anything that we absolutely were not ready for it. We gave them way too much respect and didn't take fights we should have as well as not doing the basic things right during the laning stage.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1280630585

This game... I have 40% of the team damage , this is horrible -_-


----------



## redalert

Dammint I couldnt get that new ward stupid trade restriction. Now I have all these ugly sets anybody want one let me know


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Dammint I couldnt get that new ward stupid trade restriction. Now I have all these ugly sets anybody want one let me know


i'd like the PL one!

What do you want for it?

PS: Woops I always forget the trade restrictions... XD

Maybe in MAY then.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> i'd like the PL one!
> 
> What do you want for it?
> 
> PS: Woops I always forget the trade restrictions... XD
> 
> Maybe in MAY then.


I sent it already


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I sent it already


Cool! Thanks!

I thought only the sets from YB games where giftable once.

You da real MVP.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Cool! Thanks!
> 
> I thought only the sets from YB games where giftable once.
> 
> You da real MVP.


No the Rams chest is giftable too. Those sets are ugh too I was trying too get lucky and get that courier but no luck. I will wait and get the ward on the steam market went its .50 lol The new Nexxon courier though







http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=326122476


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> No the Rams chest is giftable too. Those sets are ugh too I was trying too get lucky and get that courier but no luck. I will wait and get the ward on the steam market went its .50 lol The new Nexxon courier though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=326122476


Yeah it looks quite good.

I also like a few Nexon sets from the new chests.

I have no idea how to get them though. lol

And I also dont want to spend hundreds of dollars for them. haha

PS: dayum 16 alternative styles for the courier!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> No the Rams chest is giftable too. Those sets are ugh too I was trying too get lucky and get that courier but no luck. I will wait and get the ward on the steam market went its .50 lol The new Nexxon courier though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=326122476


sigh - throwing more money at volvo... that turtle courier and the new DBZ game...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> sigh - throwing more money at volvo... that turtle courier and the new DBZ game...


No big deal free hats for people here at OCN


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> sigh - throwing more money at volvo... that turtle courier and the new DBZ game...


And don't forget that the Summit ticket/chest should be out soon, hopefully next week. haha


----------



## redalert

Starladder will be out soon too a TB set and something else in that bundle


----------



## Atham

EF I need all your advice. I need to play more games with you!

Anyway, Dota is kind of laggy for me today. Am I the only one?


----------



## evilferret

Nooooo I wanted the PL set!

Booo Sol. Taking my heroes.

Nix, I'll take the Riki set. I might bum a few DAC chests from you too.









Still not buying anything until I get a drop that's not from the event.









Ugh work is killing me.

I'll list the sets I can gift later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> EF I need all your advice. I need to play more games with you!
> 
> Anyway, Dota is kind of laggy for me today. Am I the only one?


Work been killing me so I haven't been playing as much as I want. Hopefully I'll get more time to play soon.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Nooooo I wanted the PL set!
> 
> Booo Sol. Taking my heroes.
> 
> Nix, I'll take the Riki set. I might bum a few DAC chests from you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not buying anything until I get a drop that's not from the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh work is killing me.
> 
> I'll list the sets I can gift later.
> Work been killing me so I haven't been playing as much as I want. Hopefully I'll get more time to play soon.


There is never just one PL


----------



## connectwise

Winter is playing solo offlane mroph on radiant side atm in summit 3 rebroadcast. Very interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1280630585
> 
> This game... I have 40% of the team damage , this is horrible -_-


I don't know how your team can with against theirs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> As the event is coming to an end - I'm going to stop scrapping the sets for gems and post them here if anyone wants them... the only set I got dropped that I did not have or not like is the Rikki Monstrous Reprisal Set (makes him look like the Devil).
> 
> Sets Available for Trade or Gift as of 2-27-2015:
> 
> Weaver Set - Dimensional Infestation
> 
> Centaur Warrior Set - Unbroken Stallion (DESTI GOT IT)
> 
> Drow Ranger - Death Shadow
> 
> NOTE: I will give first priority to OCN members that are on my friends list and have played a games with - mainly because I know them and they are already added to minimize crazy hat traders/sellers (ef is an exception).... afterwards I will open it up for the OCN Guild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if anyone have any other suggestions for me to give them away. I am open for it.


Wait.. are you saying you dislike the riki set? Or just don't have it yet? It looks badass.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Nooooo I wanted the PL set!
> 
> Booo Sol. Taking my heroes.
> 
> Nix, I'll take the Riki set. I might bum a few DAC chests from you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not buying anything until I get a drop that's not from the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh work is killing me.
> 
> I'll list the sets I can gift later.
> Work been killing me so I haven't been playing as much as I want. Hopefully I'll get more time to play soon.


Which one of the DAC treasure - there are two types... I have two of each...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Winter is playing solo offlane mroph on radiant side atm in summit 3 rebroadcast. Very interesting.
> I don't know how your team can with against theirs.
> Wait.. are you saying you dislike the riki set? Or just don't have it yet? It looks badass.


I have the devil eye looking rikki set - got it from winning a Year Beast match yesterday... and I am keeping it because it is the only dropped set I got that I did not previously owned....


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Nooooo I wanted the PL set!
> 
> Booo Sol. Taking my heroes.
> 
> Nix, I'll take the Riki set. I might bum a few DAC chests from you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not buying anything until I get a drop that's not from the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh work is killing me.
> 
> I'll list the sets I can gift later.
> Work been killing me so I haven't been playing as much as I want. Hopefully I'll get more time to play soon.


I told you, I'd play PL only volvo release a good set for him.

I now giff you my PL offlane! hahah

Oh and for all of you guys, remember that tomorrow DAC items will be marketable.

I'll unload mine as fast as possible. XD


----------



## Peter Nixeus

100MB update with more hats...









Like that new TA set...


----------



## evilferret

Sets Avail:

Warrior of the Steepe (Cent)
Empowered Vestments of the Gods (KoTL)
Death Shadow (Drow)
Dame de Carreau (PA)
Rune Forged (SW)
Crimson Cut-Throat (BH)
Bird's Stone Set (NP)
Sentinel of the Lucent Gate (OD)

Same rules as Nix since I'm lazy.









Sorry Nix! Super tired and totally misread your post. Next fun game, please giff utility Riki (with a Dagon).









Which chest dropped Rapiers of the Burning God?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sets Avail:
> 
> Warrior of the Steepe (Cent)
> Empowered Vestments of the Gods (KoTL)
> Death Shadow (Drow)
> Dame de Carreau (PA)
> Rune Forged (SW)
> Crimson Cut-Throat (BH)
> Bird's Stone Set (NP)
> Sentinel of the Lucent Gate (OD)
> 
> Same rules as Nix since I'm lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Nix! Super tired and totally misread your post. Next fun game, please giff utility Riki (with a Dagon).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which chest dropped Rapiers of the Burning God?


http://dota2.gamepedia.com/90_-_Sapphire_Cask


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sets Avail:
> 
> Warrior of the Steepe (Cent)
> Empowered Vestments of the Gods (KoTL)
> Death Shadow (Drow)
> Dame de Carreau (PA)
> Rune Forged (SW)
> Crimson Cut-Throat (BH)
> Bird's Stone Set (NP)
> Sentinel of the Lucent Gate (OD)
> 
> Same rules as Nix since I'm lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Nix! Super tired and totally misread your post. Next fun game, please giff utility Riki (with a Dagon).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which chest dropped Rapiers of the Burning God?


Genuine Sapphire Cask has the Rapiers of Burning God...

I already have all the DAC Immortals (minus the TH immortal)

So I have extra Two Sapphire Casks and Two Blessed Luckvesse DAC Chests...


----------



## evilferret

Thanks Red!

Time to fight Sol for PL!


----------



## Toxsick

Rapiers of the Burning God are nice.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Rapiers of the Burning God are nice.


They are! Can't play Ember without them. I like how valve kept the reference to BurNing.


----------



## connectwise

I used to think soul ring brown boots was core on offlane PL. But it seems from bananaslam's stream that midas seems to be the item to rush after bottle and or ring of aquila.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> They are! Can't play Ember without them. I like how valve kept the reference to BurNing.


Haha, noticed it aswell.

sucks i cant send my items from my main to my new one,..


----------



## connectwise

Searching that raiper set on google got me this:










Was a pretty exciting game as well, mmy on meepo.


----------



## HarrisLam

Man, I was really into the year beast last year, spent loads of cash on it (ramz might remember that), fighting the beast for like hours all the way to sunrise on saturdays, sundays and even mondays. Can't say it was worth it or not in terms of the cash i dumped in, but hanging out with you guys is always fun, but that time in the expense of my resting time including on work days

This time volvo decided to go full cash grab and I didn't join in at all. How is the event going for everyone? Getting your money's worth out of it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Haha, noticed it aswell.
> 
> sucks i cant send my items from my main to my new one,..


I thought even untradeable items can be gifted once? What happened?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Man, I was really into the year beast last year, spent loads of cash on it (ramz might remember that), fighting the beast for like hours all the way to sunrise on saturdays, sundays and even mondays. Can't say it was worth it or not in terms of the cash i dumped in, but hanging out with you guys is always fun, but that time in the expense of my resting time including on work days
> 
> This time volvo decided to go full cash grab and I didn't join in at all. How is the event going for everyone? Getting your money's worth out of it?
> I thought even untradeable items can be gifted once? What happened?


Nevermind, i just trade offered all my items to my new one. i just cant use the market cause i havent bought any games yet.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Man, I was really into the year beast last year, spent loads of cash on it (ramz might remember that), fighting the beast for like hours all the way to sunrise on saturdays, sundays and even mondays. Can't say it was worth it or not in terms of the cash i dumped in, but hanging out with you guys is always fun, but that time in the expense of my resting time including on work days
> 
> This time volvo decided to go full cash grab and I didn't join in at all. How is the event going for everyone? Getting your money's worth out of it?
> I thought even untradeable items can be gifted once? What happened?


Yes... I remembered that was how I bonded with Ramz, Candy, Ef, Scooter, etc and I met you - basically it was how I got close with everyone on OCN with us trying to get the Jade Hoof and stuff... I kept wondering this guy Ramz barely met me and we were throwing ingots at each other to so we can strat/win Year Beast


----------



## ku4eto

Wohoo , traded via Gift Wrap with ssome unknown guy. Was not scammed , those posts about + Rep on his profile were legit. Tentacular Void bundle and Birot's Dignity bundle for Ember Crane set. I have been roaming on the Dota 2 ingame Trade channels for few hours , this is really rare set..


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Man, I was really into the year beast last year, spent loads of cash on it (ramz might remember that), fighting the beast for like hours all the way to sunrise on saturdays, sundays and even mondays. Can't say it was worth it or not in terms of the cash i dumped in, but hanging out with you guys is always fun, but that time in the expense of my resting time including on work days
> 
> This time volvo decided to go full cash grab and I didn't join in at all. How is the event going for everyone? Getting your money's worth out of it?
> I thought even untradeable items can be gifted once? What happened?


0 games with the event. Pay 2 win is not my cup of tea.

There was a casted year beast game that lasted more than three hours a while ago.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 0 games with the event. Pay 2 win is not my cup of tea.
> 
> There was a casted year beast game that lasted more than three hours a while ago.


Lol.... From all games i played , there was only 1 or 2 where SOMEONE had actually paid.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yes... I remembered that was how I bonded with Ramz, Candy, Ef, Scooter, etc and I met you - basically it was how I got close with everyone on OCN with us trying to get the Jade Hoof and stuff... I kept wondering this guy Ramz barely met me and we were throwing ingots at each other to so we can strat/win Year Beast


although I did meet most of the OCNers before that, ya.....those were the days brah....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 0 games with the event. Pay 2 win is not my cup of tea.


ya, that's pretty much my take on it. Suppose I should thank volvo for making the decision for me? If it's like last year all over again, I might have a lot of fun but transforming myself into a zombie again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Lol.... From all games i played , there was only 1 or 2 where SOMEONE had actually paid.


How does the event go with absolutely no money spent? Do you actually go anywhere in terms of rewards?

Another thing I'm curious about : now that drops are no longer tradeable, are the rewards from the year beast event tradeable?

If not....I will be even less impressed lol


----------



## ku4eto

Well i got around 60% win rate. With 0 money spend - it is going quite nice actually. Also , the items from the event are not tradeable. They can ONLY be gifted once. Neither the Bundle sets or the items alone can be sold. Only the bundle can be Gift Wrap-ed. It is not a trade , so if you want to exchange items with other people, you can get scammed.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well i got around 60% win rate. With 0 money spend - it is going quite nice actually. Also , the items from the event are not tradeable. They can ONLY be gifted once. Neither the Bundle sets or the items alone can be sold. Only the bundle can be Gift Wrap-ed. It is not a trade , so if you want to exchange items with other people, you can get scammed.


got so many smurfs i started to sell them.


----------



## evilferret

PvE is better for P2W so nobody loses. I think that's why more people liked last year's event.

I haven't thrown a dime into this event and I'm like 12-5? After I got the 10 win courier I stopped caring.

Sets Avail:

Warrior of the Steepe (Cent)
Empowered Vestments of the Gods (KoTL)
Death Shadow (Drow)
Dame de Carreau (PA)
Rune Forged (SW)
Cloud Forged Battle Gear (SW)
Crimson Cut-Throat (BH)
Bird's Stone Set (NP)
Sentinel of the Lucent Gate (OD)
Light of Solar Divine (Lina)


----------



## Atham

It seems like it is time for me to play heroes other than ember. What a sad day it is, since I cannot even play that hero properly.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Honestly... I think this year's YB event is for people to get as many hats as possible cheaply... since they won't let us sell them and only to gift them... problem is I already threw alot of money at Volvo for DOTA hats...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Welp DAC item hype was kind of cool I guess.

Made 26 euros profit in 30 minutes.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Welp DAC item hype was kind of cool I guess.
> 
> Made 26 euros profit in 30 minutes.


they are going for cheap know... cheapest I see the rapiers go for... $1.00







per hand...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> they are going for cheap know... cheapest I see the rapiers go for... $1.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> per hand...


Yeah they might plummet even more since it's only day1.


----------



## redalert

If anyone wants one of these chests let me know I have 2 extra ones http://dota2.gamepedia.com/86_-_Treasure_of_Fearless_Splendor
I dont want anything for them


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If anyone wants one of these chests let me know I have 2 extra ones http://dota2.gamepedia.com/86_-_Treasure_of_Fearless_Splendor
> I dont want anything for them


i'd want one, but the only one i want would be SF.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> i'd want one, but the only one i want would be SF.


Whats your steam name I will gift it to you


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If anyone wants one of these chests let me know I have 2 extra ones http://dota2.gamepedia.com/86_-_Treasure_of_Fearless_Splendor
> I dont want anything for them


I would like one. Steam ID is Zealotki33er.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I would like one. Steam ID is Zealotki33er.


I gave them away already


----------



## SoliDD

I will take one as well if you still have it.

Steam ID : Ballaholicaa

edit:nvm


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Whats your steam name I will gift it to you


sorry for late reply, was in-game.

安息吧，迪！

is my name.

edit. just read they are gone.







np.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> PvE is better for P2W so nobody loses. I think that's why more people liked last year's event.
> 
> I haven't thrown a dime into this event and I'm like 12-5? After I got the 10 win courier I stopped caring.
> 
> Sets Avail:
> 
> Warrior of the Steepe (Cent)
> Empowered Vestments of the Gods (KoTL)
> Death Shadow (Drow)
> Dame de Carreau (PA)
> Rune Forged (SW)
> Cloud Forged Battle Gear (SW)
> Crimson Cut-Throat (BH)
> Bird's Stone Set (NP)
> Sentinel of the Lucent Gate (OD)
> Light of Solar Divine (Lina)


Do you still got the Skywrath Mage sets ? Whats your Steam acc to add you ?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Do you still got the Skywrath Mage sets ? Whats your Steam acc to add you ?


Msg me your Steam Profile and I'll send a friend request.

Edit: Sent invite. Add me and I'll gift it to you when I see you on my friendlist.

Double Edit: Anybody have Balance of the Bladekeeper and willing to trade for Chains of the Black Death + a few random sets from my list?

Also looking for Shadow Flame set, The Igneous Stone, Dark Reef Escape and Acid Hydra.


----------



## sakundes

I got me a monstrous reprisal set for riki, and am looking to trade for a death charger set for bara. OOORRRR, better yet, a moonbeam weather effect









anyone wants to trade their moonbeam weather to my monstrous reprisal? you can check me out on steam - Arrakh-Sa'Namun or "sakundes"

regards,

Addendum: all my heroes got sets except for arcanas (you're welcome volvo), let me know what you want from mine cause im really interested in getting me that moonbeam effect


----------



## evilferret

Last day of the event!

Didn't make the 25 win trophy.









Hope everybody else got decent items!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Last day of the event!
> 
> Didn't make the 25 win trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everybody else got decent items!


Are you still looking for Acid Hydra set? I don't use mine i got a while ago.

I can giff if you want. xD


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Are you still looking for Acid Hydra set? I don't use mine i got a while ago.
> 
> I can giff if you want. xD


I take everything.









BTW I only play Veno mid.









Any items you want Sol? I feel bad I've been bumming off you.

You playing tonight?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I take everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I only play Veno mid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any items you want Sol? I feel bad I've been bumming off you.
> 
> You playing tonight?


it's Ok i don't use it lol.

Atm there's no items I really want, i'm just waiting for the BTS bundle or Starladder Bundle to come out.









PS: sent you the set


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> it's Ok i don't use it lol.
> 
> Atm there's no items I really want, i'm just waiting for the BTS bundle or Starladder Bundle to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: sent you the set


New Update


----------



## ObscureParadox

Just got this in a game, half life 3 confirmed.

http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/2015-03-02_00001_zpsjl0g5p9w.jpg.html


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> New Update


Nice, i just saw the thread on reddit.

Seems like the summit chest is not in the update, I only see the bundle with the ticket.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Nice, i just saw the thread on reddit.
> 
> Seems like the summit chest is not in the update, I only see the bundle with the ticket.


Dota is screwed up atm so it might be causing an issue


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Just got this in a game, half life 3 confirmed.
> 
> http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/2015-03-02_00001_zpsjl0g5p9w.jpg.html


Lord Gaben givesth, Lord Gaben takenth away.


----------



## redalert

Dota should be working now for everyone


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anyone got any Veno or Axe set they got from the event? They are my most played and got nothing good for them.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyone got any Veno or Axe set they got from the event? They are my most played and got nothing good for them.


I did but I scrapped them for gems earlier during the YB...


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyone got any Veno or Axe set they got from the event? They are my most played and got nothing good for them.


I have veno set Acid Hydra


----------



## Toxsick

Why are we still seeing some spells in fog of war in rosh pit?


----------



## connectwise

Because valve is busy making source 2, too busy to fix old bugs like that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Because valve is busy making source 2, too busy to fix old bugs like that.


Isn't Dota 2 already Source 2 since last year?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Isn't Dota 2 already Source 2 since last year?


Wasn't "Source 2 Alpha" the workshop Mod tool or whatever that was, cant remember exactly.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Wasn't "Source 2 Alpha" the workshop Mod tool or whatever that was, cant remember exactly.


If i remember correctly, Source 2 implementation shud be coming this year, people are speculating after TI5.

I doubt volvo would shake things up too much before this tourney.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Will it be DX11?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Will it be DX11?


We won't know until it's released but Volvo been trying to push another format.

Probably not going to be DX11 because of SteamOS (Linux).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Wasn't "Source 2 Alpha" the workshop Mod tool or whatever that was, cant remember exactly.


You could force Dota 2 to play on Source 2 but it's buggy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> If i remember correctly, Source 2 implementation shud be coming this year, people are speculating after TI5.
> 
> I doubt volvo would shake things up too much before this tourney.


Did you buy the Summit tix?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We won't know until it's released but Volvo been trying to push another format.
> You could force Dota 2 to play on Source 2 but it's buggy.
> Did you buy the Summit tix?


Yo!

yeah got it yesterday. lol

Still on the fence about the d2cl tix.

i might just buy the bundle and sell dem hats. haha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yo!
> 
> yeah got it yesterday. lol
> 
> Still on the fence about the d2cl tix.
> 
> i might just buy the bundle and sell dem hats. haha


Boo.

I wanted to get you a tourney tix for all the items you've been throwing my way.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Boo.
> 
> I wanted to get you a tourney tix for all the items you've been throwing my way.


Ahahah I take any giff, don't worry!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

The only hat that is worth it for me in the Summit 3 bundle is the Invoker mask...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The only hat that is worth it for me in the Summit 3 bundle is the Invoker mask...


We mortal kombat now, reminds me of Rain.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We won't know until it's released but Volvo been trying to push another format.
> 
> Probably not going to be DX11 because of SteamOS (Linux).
> You could force Dota 2 to play on Source 2 but it's buggy.
> Did you buy the Summit tix?


You are probably right. OpenGL Next?


----------



## Toxsick

Source 2 info,

https://steamdb.info/blog/source2-announcement/


----------



## connectwise

LOL it's happenninnnninnnngg


----------



## Atham

Sol, what character is on your avatar. He seems familiar.

How are the Dota servers? Are they laggy, since I might play from school.


----------



## sakundes

Got me a spare moonbeam (got double traded last time) that im looking to trade for a skittering deso DAC immortal, or a death charge set for bara.

steam id is "Arrakh-Sa'Namun" or "sakundes"

hit me up. thanks,


----------



## Toxsick

Yeah, gonna stick with this model.







to much nostalgie i cant go back to original AM.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Sol, what character is on your avatar. He seems familiar.
> 
> How are the Dota servers? Are they laggy, since I might play from school.


Yo!

that's Strider Hiryu from the old videogames. xD

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strider_Hiryu

About the servers, I have not played at all this week so I dunno.

I expect US E to be potato from time to time... ahah


----------



## cherrygod

Hey guys, was wondering if someone had a Luna/Morphling bundle that could be giftwrapped? I would love to trade for them if one of you have them


----------



## redalert

http://dotasoundboards.com/


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Yeah, gonna stick with this model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to much nostalgie i cant go back to original AM.


saw that the other day Tox, man it makes me wanna go back and play some WC3 Dota!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> saw that the other day Tox, man it makes me wanna go back and play some WC3 Dota!


That sure was quality stuff from Blizzard.

i like the art direction of Dota 2 but WC3 had something special.... Maybe just nostalgia. ahaha


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://dotasoundboards.com/


FURION CAN YOU TP TOP?????


----------



## redalert




----------



## evilferret

o.0

I tried SteamOS and Dota 2 was buggy. Might try again now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.0
> 
> I tried SteamOS and Dota 2 was buggy. Might try again now.


Can't wait for this to come out. Dota 2 really needs a low level API. DX9 is really bad when it come to draw calls.


----------



## connectwise

That lion is getting a hella lot of levels.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.0
> 
> I tried SteamOS and Dota 2 was buggy. Might try again now.


I was hoping for a Lion Aghs Ult at the end... was disappointed...


----------



## Emissary of Pain

So for about 2 months now I have been listed as "normal skill" on dotabuff ... Now I know this isn't exactly MMR but it is at least a slight indication of where I am at in dota (and it is apparently not very high)

But I noticed that since moving to normal skill my WR dropped massively from around 56% to around 46% and I just managed to get it back up to 50%

I have been playing all game modes except All Pick ... Do you think this is a reason for a massive drop in WR or is going from unranked to "normal" really that much of a jump in skill level?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I was hoping for a Lion Aghs Ult at the end... was disappointed...


I'm just hoping it'll lower the requirements for hosting.

I need to reduce my resolution if I want to host a lobby. o.0

Can't wait for TD game modes!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So for about 2 months now I have been listed as "normal skill" on dotabuff ... Now I know this isn't exactly MMR but it is at least a slight indication of where I am at in dota (and it is apparently not very high)
> 
> But I noticed that since moving to normal skill my WR dropped massively from around 56% to around 46% and I just managed to get it back up to 50%
> 
> I have been playing all game modes except All Pick ... Do you think this is a reason for a massive drop in WR or is going from unranked to "normal" really that much of a jump in skill level?


The point of the system is to be at 50% unless you are at very top. For example you will increase the % and bump up to playing with better players and then drop back down to 50%.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I'm at 53% Win rate and my MMR is still 3K....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So for about 2 months now I have been listed as "normal skill" on dotabuff ... Now I know this isn't exactly MMR but it is at least a slight indication of where I am at in dota (and it is apparently not very high)
> 
> But I noticed that since moving to normal skill my WR dropped massively from around 56% to around 46% and I just managed to get it back up to 50%
> 
> I have been playing all game modes except All Pick ... Do you think this is a reason for a massive drop in WR or is going from unranked to "normal" really that much of a jump in skill level?


Sub 3.2K mmr is normal. 3.2-3.8K MMR = high and over 3.8k MMR = very high.

You probably started at normal games (unless you had high/vhigh games before solo).

You're probably just matching versus better players and game is getting harder.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I'm at 53% Win rate and my MMR is still 3K....


I dropped to 52% WR. o.0

I should stop my 100 games of Magnus no matter the team comp/enemy picks.









I miss when I was lower MMR. Lower the MMR, the higher my winrate was.


----------



## connectwise

Just play for fun. Playing for mmr hurts your brain.


----------



## redalert




----------



## dezahp

I've been playing normal unranked games. I took a long break from playing dota and was playing csgo so now I'm trying to get back into it. I noticed my reactions and judgement are a lot slower and dull so trying to get back to my prime from before I took a break and start getting back to my road of 4.5 then 5k mmr. It's crazy to see how much out of it you get after taking a break especially a long one. Especially my last hitting, I was so on point with last hitting but now I feel like a complete scrub during early laning phases lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


EE nub. He is just copies what other pro players try to do these days. He has lost his originality.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> o.0
> 
> I tried SteamOS and Dota 2 was buggy. Might try again now.


What are we supposed to be looking at? Smooth gameplay with that many objects on screen? (I played the video at work muted so I'm just not sure what I should be getting out of the video)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> What are we supposed to be looking at? Smooth gameplay with that many objects on screen? (I played the video at work muted so I'm just not sure what I should be getting out of the video)


It's running on Linux on a integrated GPU.

If it all works, lighter resources to Dota on SteamOS.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> It's running on Linux on a integrated GPU.
> 
> If it all works, lighter resources to Dota on SteamOS.


so it won't affect window users?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sub 3.2K mmr is normal. 3.2-3.8K MMR = high and over 3.8k MMR = very high.
> 
> You probably started at normal games (unless you had high/vhigh games before solo).
> 
> You're probably just matching versus better players and game is getting harder.
> I dropped to 52% WR. o.0
> 
> I should stop my 100 games of Magnus no matter the team comp/enemy picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss when I was lower MMR. Lower the MMR, the higher my winrate was.


I am ~3.7k - 3.8k and all my games are VeryHigh skill , and High are only 10-20% ( dunno why that happens ). Sitting at 50-52% Winrate.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


I was watching EE's stream during that game. All you can do is just shake your head.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Looks like I just need to figure out what I am doing so wrong ...

I understand the mechanics semi well ... and I understand the heroes I play (apart from the odd first or second time using a hero due to AR/SD)

Argh ... getting better is so hard and I cant even play ranked in my country ... this really is frustrating


----------



## DemiseGR

I actually find, watching streams of the best people playing the game and walking you through their mindset LIVE, is how you get better.
Learn from the best, surround yourself with better players. If you are finding yourself playing with mates that are 500-1000 mmr less than you constantly, you wont learn anything.

Less whining, more studying


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> I actually find, watching streams of the best people playing the game and walking you through their mindset LIVE, is how you get better.
> Learn from the best, surround yourself with better players. If you are finding yourself playing with mates that are 500-1000 mmr less than you constantly, you wont learn anything.
> 
> Less whining, more studying


Who do you suggest ? ... ... I follow NaVi Dota channel and both Purge/Baumi ... ... I obviously follow BTS and JD but pro games mean nothing in pubs especially if you go into the PUB as the only 1 with the mindset of a pro (it just fails hard every time)

I am not whining btw ... sorry if it came across that way... Just very frustrated ...


----------



## DemiseGR

i like merlini and wagamama on twitch. but i've got to say i haven't had time to sniff around for other streamers
anyone else can drop some advice too

PS: Merlini has some excellent videos on youtube, check em out


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I am not whining btw ... sorry if it came across that way... Just very frustrated ...


no i know you're not.
but constantly hearing/seeing threads on reddit on how everyone sux at their mmr, "trenches" etc
It's not rocket science, just play with people better from you, and observe people better than you streaming or live.

PS: i'm not saying im good or anything, i blame it on everyone on my friends list being 1k mmr less than me







there goes my rule


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I am ~3.7k - 3.8k and all my games are VeryHigh skill , and High are only 10-20% ( dunno why that happens ). Sitting at 50-52% Winrate.


Unranked normal/high/vhigh is the average for your team (if the queue is short, you should be close to the average).

You probably got matched with lower MMR players for the High games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so it won't affect window users?


We should be getting Vulcan support with Source 2.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/353380/

Steam also starting to push a streaming device. o.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Who do you suggest ? ... ... I follow NaVi Dota channel and both Purge/Baumi ... ... I obviously follow BTS and JD but pro games mean nothing in pubs especially if you go into the PUB as the only 1 with the mindset of a pro (it just fails hard every time)
> 
> I am not whining btw ... sorry if it came across that way... Just very frustrated ...


Pub games and pro games are different. I wouldn't do "pro" things until you can guarantee some teamwork.

You need to develop your own pub style that works for you and is fun.

Just find a player you like and want to emulate. If possible watch in DotaTV with player perspective. You don't have to watch pros, watching pubstars on their main hero can be educational.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Guy playing IO is legit. He's been doing this build for years. o.0

Sun! See jungle IO legit!









Too bad people will expect it now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH41JUqP_K0

slahser commenting how he lost to mid IO. Maybe IO becoming a thing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I've been playing normal unranked games. I took a long break from playing dota and was playing csgo so now I'm trying to get back into it. I noticed my reactions and judgement are a lot slower and dull so trying to get back to my prime from before I took a break and start getting back to my road of 4.5 then 5k mmr. It's crazy to see how much out of it you get after taking a break especially a long one. Especially my last hitting, I was so on point with last hitting but now I feel like a complete scrub during early laning phases lol.


Hope you have lots of time to practice.









Even a week break makes me feel off.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Who do you suggest ? ... ... I follow NaVi Dota channel and both Purge/Baumi ... ... I obviously follow BTS and JD but pro games mean nothing in pubs especially if you go into the PUB as the only 1 with the mindset of a pro (it just fails hard every time)
> 
> I am not whining btw ... sorry if it came across that way... Just very frustrated ...


Besides Merlini,Waga Synderen and Blitz are really good to watch


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Besides Merlini,Waga Synderen and Blitz are really good to watch
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The only Blitz vid I have seen is that 1 of him with storm ... ... does he have a dedicated channel ?

Another random very Noob question ...

How do the pros and most high skill players do that rapid stutter attack before a last hit ... Where they repeat the attack animation rapidly to delay the actual last hit until the creep is low enough on health ...


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Unranked normal/high/vhigh is the average for your team (if the queue is short, you should be close to the average).
> 
> You stacked with lower MMR players or your MMR was on the edge and it's higher now.


I have no idea what you are saying 
My initial MMR was 3,6K. I am playing ONLY solo ranked. My entire random team is with the same MMR as i do. Almost every single game is labeled as Very High Skill, unless i am badly raped. Queue goes random , from mostly 1 minute to 4 minutes , with average of around 2:30 i would say.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> The only Blitz vid I have seen is that 1 of him with storm ... ... does he have a dedicated channel ?
> 
> Another random very Noob question ...
> 
> How do the pros and most high skill players do that rapid stutter attack before a last hit ... Where they repeat the attack animation rapidly to delay the actual last hit until the creep is low enough on health ...


http://www.twitch.tv/blitzdota When he gets to Germany later this month he might be streaming from one of joindota twitch channels.They are just spamming the right click and Stop "S" key.


----------



## Atham

7 loss streak. Yay. To hell with solo-queuing. Teammates feed and then I just feed to by accident due to my lack of skill.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> The only Blitz vid I have seen is that 1 of him with storm ... ... does he have a dedicated channel ?
> 
> Another random very Noob question ...
> 
> How do the pros and most high skill players do that rapid stutter attack before a last hit ... Where they repeat the attack animation rapidly to delay the actual last hit until the creep is low enough on health ...


With auto-attack on: Spam stop (S)
Without auto-attack: Spam stop and rightclick the creep interchangably.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> With auto-attack on: Spam stop (S)
> Without auto-attack: Spam stop and rightclick the creep interchangably.


or just A + left click. Attack command.

Out of all streamers, Merlini no doubt.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I have no idea what you are saying
> My initial MMR was 3,6K. I am playing ONLY solo ranked. My entire random team is with the same MMR as i do. Almost every single game is labeled as Very High Skill, unless i am badly raped. Queue goes random , from mostly 1 minute to 4 minutes , with average of around 2:30 i would say.


Was trying to explain why you had random High games.

Sorry, I meant to say matchmaking varies on averaging team MMR based on available player pool.

No food and busy at work makes words hard. o.0

Longer the queue, larger chance you'll get (noticeable) MMR differences.

Some people on Reddit refuse to play if it takes longer than 2 mins to queue but I think that's overboard.

If you're on the edge of High/Vhigh long queues can bump you to High games.

May I know when you calibrated?


----------



## ku4eto

Back when MMR was first introduced







I have no idea when was that.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Back when MMR was first introduced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea when was that.


6 december 2013 was RMM introduced seems. i remember back then i had pretty good mmr.. [email protected] still got the old post , haha.



too bad i'm getting worse and worser...


----------



## ku4eto

I am not making much progress with my MMR . From 3.6k i went to 3,1k and then i rose up again, to 3,7k average noww.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 6 december 2013 was RMM introduced seems. i remember back then i had pretty good mmr.. [email protected] still got the old post , haha.
> 
> 
> 
> too bad i'm getting worse and worser...


Dota has changed so much since then. You have to adjust to each new Meta to keep high MMR.


----------



## 13321G4

You have to become a dirty troll picker

like me


----------



## Atham

I have not played the troll in the current patch. I liked to play him before, maybe I will pump mmr with him. So far I am having fun playing support with Tox, although he carried us to victory.


----------



## Gregaroon

Been playing lots of unranked games, slowly starting to get back into ranked, I hope this is a good sign...
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1307391425
I used to hate playing solo ranked, but this game wasn't so bad, people coordinated what they were doing fairly decently. I was surprised we pulled through with the other team's scary late game potential.


----------



## Ximplicite

4k scrub here feels good


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ximplicite*
> 
> 4k scrub here feels good


Going troll mid from now on.


----------



## Makki

So yeah. Im most casual gamer youll ever see, even I have my limits. These two days has causing me nervous breakdown, literally. I found out that ARDM is fun and community aint that bad. Yeah right, never going to happen in competitive games: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=405932528

Hes just running all time to the roshan pit, die, repeat. If there was enemy nearby, he runned around and straigth to pit. 0/31. I find out this quite funny, even though it was hellish 23mins in-game. How you people can play these games every day?


----------



## SoliDD

+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> So yeah. Im most casual gamer youll ever see, even I have my limits. These two days has causing me nervous breakdown, literally. I found out that ARDM is fun and community aint that bad. Yeah right, never going to happen in competitive games: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=405932528
> 
> Hes just running all time to the roshan pit, die, repeat. If there was enemy nearby, he runned around and straigth to pit. 0/31. I find out this quite funny, even though it was hellish 23mins in-game. How you people can play these games every day?


Just relax and do your very best. If you lose MMR you lose MMR. Life goes on.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Going troll mid from now on.


LOL you dirty troll picker! Troll is always good for both early win pushing power with his ultimate and late game carry potential....


----------



## connectwise

Troll is first pick or ban every game.

Too strong.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> +
> Just relax and do your very best. If you lose MMR you lose MMR. Life goes on.


I havent been really playing ranked since that bigger break. I might think this too, but as i little bit mentioned these two days has been full of games like this. It just aint funny to play 20 matches and 17 going like this. Not only in dota, i have had this same matchmaking thing going on in other games too.

P.S. Im the most useless dip**** youll ever see and every one has slept with my mother, lel









E: That is the community i except from console gaming, not in PCs


----------



## kmac20

Does anyone but me hate Troll? And I don't mean playing against him, I mean I hate playing that damn hero.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Just bought the Star ladder ticket for the Slardar set... the things I do to make my main heroes look fancy with hats - and it is not even a great set... only the helmet looks good.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Just bought the Star ladder ticket for the Slardar set... the things I do to make my main heroes look fancy with hats - and it is not even a great set... only the helmet looks good.


god damn, they were supposed to release the bundle with a bad ass TB set.

Still waiting for the summit chest in the meantime.

Volvo plz take money!


----------



## redalert




----------



## HarrisLam

thanks for posting that. that was the best moment in dota ive ever seen.

I could only hope something like that happening in Ti5, and finally, there could be something that rival the enjoyment of Ti3


----------



## mylilpony

With all the sniper trolls jugg and axes in every game now venge seems like a good pick again! Save your carry or swap their carry, probably die, repeat.


----------



## Jim888

Interesting http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2z3kin/my_thoughts_on_dota_addiction_and_personal_life/


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Interesting http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2z3kin/my_thoughts_on_dota_addiction_and_personal_life/


Well thx maybe i have another problem to deal with now ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## connectwise

LOL @ the CS of this SF vs Brood lane:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Does anyone but me hate Troll? And I don't mean playing against him, I mean I hate playing that damn hero.


Dota is filled with boring heroes. Necrophoes, 2 buttons, spam your q and land a r at the right time, lol.


----------



## Toxsick

i liked dota better with the older map / runes.


----------



## mylilpony

I don't like dire offlane with the new map, which is probably why i don't play offlane as much as i used to. Have had a lot more success this patch than the last one playing support/carry...not having to deal with troll jugg axe 100% every game at least makes things slightly better...15-5 this month with 10 heroes played.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL @ the CS of this SF vs Brood lane:
> 
> 
> 
> Dota is filled with boring heroes. Necrophoes, 2 buttons, spam your q and land a r at the right time, lol.
> Your complaint has been noted. Feel free to not play dota.


think its more than 2 buttons...most people would mess up dagon/eblade/ult/refresh combo i bet or missclick. heck, most of them cant even walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## evilferret

Am I the only one who remembers how crappy Dota 1 matches were?

15-30 mins to find a lobby that may or may not start. People were just as toxic back than (maybe more since no mutes/lpq).

Insta abandons if people got into the wrong game mode.

If you're having problem with Dota networks try contacting your ISP.

My ISP was throttling Dota until I complained (even got a free upgrade for my "troubles").


----------



## Atham

I really want to try out the orchid blink build on ember. It seems like a lot of fun. I would have to play a more offensive ember for that.

Scooter will most likely yell at me for not getting a battlefury.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Am I the only one who remembers how crappy Dota 1 matches were?
> 
> 15-30 mins to find a lobby that may or may not start. People were just as toxic back than (maybe more since no mutes/lpq).
> 
> Insta abandons if people got into the wrong game mode.
> 
> If you're having problem with Dota networks try contacting your ISP.
> 
> My ISP was throttling Dota until I complained (even got a free upgrade for my "troubles").


Maybe 3 out of 5 games I've had in dota 1, had at least 1 person leaving in some point of the match way before the game was over. It was hard to get a good game going.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

Got a question

Maybe I am just misunderstanding a mechanic ... but how is it possible for quill spray to do 2500+ damage to me instantly once my BKB ended ?


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> Got a question
> 
> Maybe I am just misunderstanding a mechanic ... but how is it possible for quill spray to do 2500+ damage to me instantly once my BKB ended ?


Quill spray is physical damage and goes through magic immunity


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Quill spray is physical damage and goes through magic immunity


Ok then what would have caused it to suddenly hit me (alchemist) and our pudge for over 2500 damage like instantly ...

We were fighting mid ... almost killed BB, turned to kill DP cause BB ran away ... he died and suddenly my health dropped and both pudge and I died with the same issue

*:::EDIT:::*

I just watched the replay in super slow mo ... ... I accumulated stacks in the normal fashion ... then the stacks went from 8 to 18 instantly ... ... Is that even possible ? ... I was attacking at 0.34s and pudge was rotting ... but I cant see that the stacks increased instantly ? (and when the instant stacks occurred, BB had 2s left on his quill cd, and fight recap shows only 7 quill sprays used)

If anyone is interested:

Match ID: 1331619884
Mid Lane @ 50.23 happens shortly after that


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Ok then what would have caused it to suddenly hit me (alchemist) and our pudge for over 2500 damage like instantly ...
> 
> We were fighting mid ... almost killed BB, turned to kill DP cause BB ran away ... he died and suddenly my health dropped and both pudge and I died with the same issue
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> I just watched the replay in super slow mo ... ... I accumulated stacks in the normal fashion ... then the stacks went from 8 to 18 instantly ... ... Is that even possible ? ... I was attacking at 0.34s and pudge was rotting ... but I cant see that the stacks increased instantly ? (and when the instant stacks occurred, BB had 2s left on his quill cd)


the passive skill bristleback and his normal quill spray can make the stacks stack up VERY quickly. I didnt know it could get that may stacks. if pudges rot does 250+ damage per ocurrance, I quessit could help.... not sure though.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

The new rune makes it a blood bath before even the game starts!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Ok then what would have caused it to suddenly hit me (alchemist) and our pudge for over 2500 damage like instantly ...
> 
> We were fighting mid ... almost killed BB, turned to kill DP cause BB ran away ... he died and suddenly my health dropped and both pudge and I died with the same issue
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> I just watched the replay in super slow mo ... ... I accumulated stacks in the normal fashion ... then the stacks went from 8 to 18 instantly ... ... Is that even possible ? ... I was attacking at 0.34s and pudge was rotting ... but I cant see that the stacks increased instantly ? (and when the instant stacks occurred, BB had 2s left on his quill cd, and fight recap shows only 7 quill sprays used)
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> 
> Match ID: 1331619884
> Mid Lane @ 50.23 happens shortly after that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> the passive skill bristleback and his normal quill spray can make the stacks stack up VERY quickly. I didnt know it could get that may stacks. if pudges rot does 250+ damage per ocurrance, I quessit could help.... not sure though.


A simple YouTube Video to clarify - which is why when you stun him quickly attack him from the front and sides...

*DO NOT... I REPEAT DO NOT GANG BANG Bristleback from the Back!*

*He will RAPE YOUR WHOLE TEAM BY HIMSELF if you do that!*


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The new rune makes it a blood bath before even the game starts!
> 
> A simple YouTube Video to clarify - which is why when you stun him quickly attack him from the front and sides...
> 
> *DO NOT... I REPEAT DO NOT GANG BANG Bristleback from the Back!*
> 
> *He will RAPE YOUR WHOLE TEAM BY HIMSELF if you do that!*


So you saying that I managed to rack up enough hits between pudge's rot and my auto attacks to instantly stack 9/10 extra stacks of quills ... ... wow ... BB is scary as hell ... Wish I could play him (i land up just feeding)

Live and learn I guess


----------



## redalert

Did the OCN guild disappear for anyone else? Im not sure if its a bug since we are still in Beta or it was deleted.

Edit seems like its a bug the in game emotes dont even show up still in beta


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Did the OCN guild disappear for anyone else? Im not sure if its a bug since we are still in Beta or it was deleted.
> 
> Edit seems like its a bug the in game emotes dont even show up still in beta


Who knows...

I haven't been able to use guild party for awhile. o.0

Plz fix Gaben.

I had a few members asking for readds to guild during the last server potato time.


----------



## redalert

Well maybe it will be fixed soon the Dota servers just got an update like 10 minutes ago


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Well maybe it will be fixed soon the Dota servers just got an update like 10 minutes ago


I can't find update notes!

Did they giff us more hats?









Anybody up for an informal OCN Dota night sometime soon?

We haven't done any OCN Doto for awhile.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I can't find update notes!
> 
> Did they giff us more hats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody up for an informal OCN Dota night sometime soon?
> 
> We haven't done any OCN Doto for awhile.


http://blog.dota2.com/2015/03/compendium-stretch-goal-facelift-void/ The last stretch goal for TI4


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Am I the only one who remembers how crappy Dota 1 matches were?
> 
> 15-30 mins to find a lobby that may or may not start. People were just as toxic back than (maybe more since no mutes/lpq).
> 
> Insta abandons if people got into the wrong game mode.
> 
> If you're having problem with Dota networks try contacting your ISP.
> 
> My ISP was throttling Dota until I complained (even got a free upgrade for my "troubles").


When I was in the US, matches took no time to get into, but it's true that the games may not start and someone might leave

When I got back to HK, it's almost the exact opposite. Matches took quite some time (3mins to however long a game might last) to find and start because of lack of players, but the matches were bot assisted / controlled so no one ever leaves. Everyone's internet was also so fast that no one ever DCs and everyone has 0-1ms ping
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So you saying that I managed to rack up enough hits between pudge's rot and my auto attacks to instantly stack 9/10 extra stacks of quills ... ... wow ... BB is scary as hell ... Wish I could play him (i land up just feeding)
> 
> Live and learn I guess


while BB is quite strong and can solo offlane against 2 pretty well (i hadn't been going against tri very often), i feel like he heavily depend on his teammates for kills in teamfights. Although he moves decently fast with ultimate's buff, most melee strength "carries" have a stun of some kind, and he only has a average 10% slow before lv16.

That's from my personal experience. A lot of games I've had with him I ended up being the primary carry of the game for no reason. Do pretty good myself but team can't seem to catch up in farm, and since BB is more of the "sustain tank" kind of hero instead of direct damage carry, relying on the quill stacks and stuff, I simply cannot solo carry the game and ended up losing. I have 15% win rate with him despite having quite decent KDA with him a lot of times


----------



## scooter.jay

guild chat now working again for me







update this morning fixed it


----------



## ObscureParadox

So new faceless void look pretty cool.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> So new faceless void look pretty cool.


Am I the only one who thinks that void was not the hero that was in dire need of a rework. Slardar on the other hand....

Did someone try the orchid build on ember? I will be trying it later today, if anybody wants to put up with it, or perhaps solo game testing. This will either be very good or a total disaster.

EDIT: Void barely looks different. What a rip off for those that bought the compendium.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that void was not the hero that was in dire need of a rework. Slardar on the other hand....
> 
> Did someone try the orchid build on ember? I will be trying it later today, if anybody wants to put up with it, or perhaps solo game testing. This will either be very good or a total disaster.
> 
> EDIT: Void barely looks different. What a rip off for those that bought the compendium.


Well then people should of voted for Slardar then and not Void. I have seen a few pro's try it on Ember and it seems like a total waste of money unless you really need a silence. No one bought a compendium for any hero to get a remodel it was for point boosters and cosmetics. Most people were happy already with his model already why make drastic changes too the model. You make a bigger change to the model and then you have people crying like little babies about it.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that void was not the hero that was in dire need of a rework. Slardar on the other hand....
> 
> Did someone try the orchid build on ember? I will be trying it later today, if anybody wants to put up with it, or perhaps solo game testing. This will either be very good or a total disaster.
> 
> EDIT: Void barely looks different. What a rip off for those that bought the compendium.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then people should of voted for Slardar then and not Void. I have seen a few pro's try it on Ember and it seems like a total waste of money unless you really need a silence. No one bought a compendium for any hero to get a remodel it was for point boosters and cosmetics. Most people were happy already with his model already why make drastic changes too the model. You make a bigger change to the model and then you have people crying like little babies about it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you are correct.


----------



## Toxsick

People should have voted for zeus..

not slarder. he needs just bit of armor.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> People should have voted for zeus..
> 
> not slarder. he needs just bit of armor.


Exactly. Thats what I did.


----------



## redalert

This C9 vs SF game lol heros on fire bats flying around 170 minutes and no end in sight


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that void was not the hero that was in dire need of a rework. Slardar on the other hand....
> 
> Did someone try the orchid build on ember? I will be trying it later today, if anybody wants to put up with it, or perhaps solo game testing. This will either be very good or a total disaster.
> 
> EDIT: Void barely looks different. What a rip off for those that bought the compendium.


If you don't need the silence don't get it.

I've gone Bloodstone into Orchid playing Ember as a nuker but it's more of a troll thing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> People should have voted for zeus..
> 
> not slarder. he needs just bit of armor.


Willing to bet people didn't even know what they were voting for.

Plz giff me IO top hat... o.0


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If you don't need the silence don't get it.
> 
> I've gone Bloodstone into Orchid playing Ember as a nuker but it's more of a troll thing.
> Willing to bet people didn't even know what they were voting for.
> 
> Plz giff me IO top hat... o.0


You forgot the monocle along the top hat.


----------



## dezahp

I watched the 3 hour long game with C9. Such an anticlimactic ending with EE completely throwing it. Then the rest of C9 go on to throwing it after imo.


----------



## Toxsick

Yeah. ohwell was a good joke from valve nevertheless.


----------



## mylilpony

nice to see they posted highest mmr players on each team now, makes picking a little better. now for a better report system and a better system to avoid smurfs/mmr abusers...


----------



## redalert




----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> This C9 vs SF game lol heros on fire bats flying around 170 minutes and no end in sight


Thank god I went to bed at around the 110 min mark.

It was 4am then.


----------



## ku4eto

GUYS , My first game from 10 days probably and this is what happens









http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1337707296

First this solo support play with CM -> totally owned them.
Then this at the end O_O


2 legendary items in one game dropped , and i get one of them!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> GUYS , My first game from 10 days probably and this is what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1337707296
> 
> First this solo support play with CM -> totally owned them.
> Then this at the end O_O
> 
> 
> 2 legendary items in one game dropped , and i get one of them!


Time to support more!

If you were stomping, Blink or Shadowblade would have been more fun.


----------



## Atham

Orchid storm is fun, although I am not sure about blink dagger. I need to try more games. Perhaps going euls will be a good idea.


----------



## Atham

My deathadder 2013 scroll wheel stopped working. Any fixes for this, or should I just RMA it. I do hope that the warranty still cuts it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Orchid storm is fun, although I am not sure about blink dagger. I need to try more games. Perhaps going euls will be a good idea.


blink storm? what?

I kinda like the idea of euls on storm but it doesn't add any HP. In the hands of a player with very good reflexes though, I can foresee it working very well (cuz you are not supposed to be caught anyway so HP is irrelevant)


----------



## Atham

Blink ember* My bad

Euls on storm however works. Since you can euls and orchid someone whiles zipping by, disabling two targets.

EDIT: Mouse RMA'd, got a new one now.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> My deathadder 2013 scroll wheel stopped working. Any fixes for this, or should I just RMA it. I do hope that the warranty still cuts it.


My second deathadder chroma started to double click alot on the right click.

why even return them when you gonna get another faulty one.
CBA to RMA. gonna open mine soon to fix it myself hopefully.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> My deathadder 2013 scroll wheel stopped working. Any fixes for this, or should I just RMA it. I do hope that the warranty still cuts it.
> 
> 
> 
> My second deathadder chroma started to double click alot on the right click.
> 
> why even return them when you gonna get another faulty one.
> CBA to RMA. gonna open mine soon to fix it myself hopefully.
Click to expand...

I got a new one from the retailer. I like the mouse. If necessary I will do it again. The retailer I buy from has a really good return policy.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I got a new one from the retailer. I like the mouse. If necessary I will do it again. The retailer I buy from has a really good return policy.


Well, pretty ashamed to email them again to ask for my 2123th replacement @ Alternate.be. thats why i contacted razer instead as they told me they would do me a one-time service which was cutting the cord and show a picture of the DA with the cutted cord. i could keep the broken deathadder and they would ship me a new one. tho they added it would be appriciated that i stil did send the broken DA back to razer to investegate the broken unit. but i didnt. i kept it. ( i didnt want to ship it cause you dont want to know how much shipping $$$ in total i actually wasted for RMAs in the past with alternate.be)
pretty much done with RMAs lol.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I got a new one from the retailer. I like the mouse. If necessary I will do it again. The retailer I buy from has a really good return policy.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, pretty ashamed to email them again to ask for my 2123th replacement @ Alternate.be. thats why i contacted razer instead as they told me they would do me a one-time service which was cutting the cord and show a picture of the DA with the cutted cord. i could keep the broken deathadder and they would ship me a new one. tho they added it would be appriciated that i stil did send the broken DA back to razer to investegate the broken unit. but i didnt. i kept it. ( i didnt want to ship it cause you dont want to know how much shipping $$$ in total i actually wasted for RMAs in the past with alternate.be)
> pretty much done with RMAs lol.
Click to expand...

I had my deathadder 2013 for two years now (December), and I think it can survive for another two years before I go to university.

But ember orchid is legit. I played only 2 games like that, but it is the superior way of playing. Mid game is so much more fun.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I had my deathadder 2013 for two years now (December), and I think it can survive for another two years before I go to university.
> 
> But ember orchid is legit. I played only 2 games like that, but it is the superior way of playing. Mid game is so much more fun.


hmm ember orchid.. depends. for solo killing, can be good. still prefer the 3xBattlefurys Daedalus.Rapier.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I had my deathadder 2013 for two years now (December), and I think it can survive for another two years before I go to university.
> 
> But ember orchid is legit. I played only 2 games like that, but it is the superior way of playing. Mid game is so much more fun.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm ember orchid.. depends. for solo killing, can be good. still prefer the 3xBattlefurys Daedalus.Rapier.
Click to expand...

2k matches too easy: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1343452508
Pudge forced me out of mid, so I had to play safelane. Thankfully the team mates were more willing to compromise, since I first picked ember. Doom was useless, barely did anything that game.

I did the standard build, and if the enemy would have not been stupid, then I do not think I would have played well. I think for mid, orchid is the way to go for first item. It gives survivability, it gives damage it gives single target pick off. After that either skadi or a damage item. It is a much more fun ember to play. You should try it out Tox.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> 2k matches too easy: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1343452508
> Pudge forced me out of mid, so I had to play safelane. Thankfully the team mates were more willing to compromise, since I first picked ember. Doom was useless, barely did anything that game.
> 
> I did the standard build, and if the enemy would have not been stupid, then I do not think I would have played well. I think for mid, orchid is the way to go for first item. It gives survivability, it gives damage it gives single target pick off. After that either skadi or a damage item. It is a much more fun ember to play. You should try it out Tox.


going to give a shot when im on ember again.

Also this caster?!


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1348867684

drow carry best carry... he has the same amount of gold as me , yet i have 30k dmg. Going for shadow blade when having Mirana in team = priceless.


----------



## connectwise

S4 is doing something really weird on razor. His build goes wraith band, treads ring of aquila, ogre club, blink, bkb, aghs. Been doing it for a while now.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> S4 is doing something really weird on razor. His build goes wraith band, treads ring of aquila, ogre club, blink, bkb, aghs. Been doing it for a while now.


Isn't that pretty common? Blink is of course not common on Razor, but after Blink has been made free to cast, it's just really strong right now.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Isn't that pretty common? Blink is of course not common on Razor, but after Blink has been made free to cast, it's just really strong right now.


That's what I thought too.

Building blink is pretty much safe on most heroes except a very few exceptions.

On core heroes it does help optimizing your own farm pretty well so it does not bother me much to see this item on a razor.


----------



## redalert

Going Blink and not getting either drums or mek as the 1st big item is very unusual for a Razor build. Looking back at the stats for Razor builds its almost 50% either mek or drums during the 6.81/TI4 patch it was mek almost everytime . The RoA + Wraith build is really good when you compare the gold cost and stats compared to Mek and drums.

Going with Ring of Aquila + wraith brand you get
+6 strength
+15 agility
+12 damage
+6 intelligence
+1 armor and the mana regen for 1495 gold

Drums
+9 Strength
+9 Agility
+9 Intelligence
+3 Damage and the bonus MS +AS from it for 1850 gold.

Mek
+5 Strength
+5 Agility
+5 Intelligence
+5 Armor and the heal and the passive from it for 2300 gold.

Im guessing the blink is to make up for not getting the extra MS from phase or drums.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Incase you guys missed it https://slashstrikedota.wordpress.com/2015/03/21/slashstrikes-guide-to-ember-spirit/

and

Waga's TA guide (it was done on his stream so it's extra long, still it's waga so you know legit)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2-mMtU5FIg

Both guides were done after 6.83c released

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> 2k matches too easy: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1343452508
> Pudge forced me out of mid, so I had to play safelane. Thankfully the team mates were more willing to compromise, since I first picked ember. Doom was useless, barely did anything that game.
> 
> I did the standard build, and if the enemy would have not been stupid, then I do not think I would have played well. I think for mid, orchid is the way to go for first item. It gives survivability, it gives damage it gives single target pick off. After that either skadi or a damage item. It is a much more fun ember to play. You should try it out Tox.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Incase you guys missed it https://slashstrikedota.wordpress.com/2015/03/21/slashstrikes-guide-to-ember-spirit/
> 
> and
> 
> Waga's TA guide (it was done on his stream so it's extra long, still it's waga so you know legit)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2-mMtU5FIg
> 
> Both guides were done after 6.83c released
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> 2k matches too easy: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1343452508
> Pudge forced me out of mid, so I had to play safelane. Thankfully the team mates were more willing to compromise, since I first picked ember. Doom was useless, barely did anything that game.
> 
> I did the standard build, and if the enemy would have not been stupid, then I do not think I would have played well. I think for mid, orchid is the way to go for first item. It gives survivability, it gives damage it gives single target pick off. After that either skadi or a damage item. It is a much more fun ember to play. You should try it out Tox.
Click to expand...

Do not bash the orchid ember lol. Try it out, it is a lot of fun. I might be going treads on ember from now on.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Do not bash the orchid ember lol. Try it out, it is a lot of fun. I might be going treads on ember from now on.


Lol.. I think orchid falls off too hard, and ember can farm so fast... if it's an easy mid I always rush bots.. With proper remnant usage you can be everywhere on the map, farm everything,

Treads are good in rare situations, I think, but you can't forget to tread switch or it's not worth..

Ember is a hero like SF I love and hate.. I'm always either doing extremely well or just feeding xD


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Do not bash the orchid ember lol. Try it out, it is a lot of fun. I might be going treads on ember from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.. I think orchid falls off too hard, and ember can farm so fast... if it's an easy mid I always rush bots.. With proper remnant usage you can be everywhere on the map, farm everything,
> 
> Treads are good in rare situations, I think, but you can't forget to tread switch or it's not worth..
> 
> Ember is a hero like SF I love and hate.. I'm always either doing extremely well or just feeding xD
Click to expand...

BoTs are cool. I love getting them early too, but they do make you squishy. One idea that Tox had is to rush skadi pre 16 min to fight spell casters, like zeus or nukers. I tried it once, but you lack damage.

Orchid is fun if you do not play pos 1, but are pos 2 and need to create space for an antimage type character.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Yea, I max SoF ASAP if rushing bots..if possible 2 4 2 1

Slash has actually made some good guides..

This is really good for farming rotations, midas, just farming in general
https://slashstrikedota.wordpress.com/2015/03/06/climbing-the-ladder-chapter-1-farming/

This is a great mid guide, and ganking in general guide.

https://slashstrikedota.wordpress.com/2015/03/06/climbing-the-ladder-chapter-2-ganking/

If you liked the ember you'll like these

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> BoTs are cool. I love getting them early too, but they do make you squishy. One idea that Tox had is to rush skadi pre 16 min to fight spell casters, like zeus or nukers. I tried it once, but you lack damage.
> 
> Orchid is fun if you do not play pos 1, but are pos 2 and need to create space for an antimage type character.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> BoTs are cool. I love getting them early too, but they do make you squishy. One idea that Tox had is to rush skadi pre 16 min to fight spell casters, like zeus or nukers. I tried it once, but you lack damage.
> 
> Orchid is fun if you do not play pos 1, but are pos 2 and need to create space for an antimage type character.


----------



## connectwise

It's a build I'm not convienced could work if you don't have space creators. Maybe it's a good safelane farming ember.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Isn't that pretty common? Blink is of course not common on Razor, but after Blink has been made free to cast, it's just really strong right now.


No that build isn't common at all. I also forgot to mention that he goes AC before aghs.

These days, razors usually don't go mek anymore. Phase or treads, drums, bkb or aghs, or value point booster into bkb. Some ppl like draskyl like to go skadi too.


----------



## kmac20

RoA is one of the most cost efficient items in the whole game


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Anyone going to Ti5 this year? Tickets are on sale!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Anyone going to Ti5 this year? Tickets are on sale!


Wish I could, but the international air fares are a bit too high for me. haha

Long time no see ingame!

How you doing? You went all pro with ef?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Wish I could, but the international air fares are a bit too high for me. haha
> 
> Long time no see ingame!
> 
> How you doing? You went all pro with ef?


Been busy with work... I play a few with Greg, ef, and Kmac these past two weeks...


----------



## Toxsick

mostly 4/1/4 ember, depends who you laning against or playing against.
then clear one creep wave with fist / battlefurys.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> mostly 4/1/4 ember, depends who you laning against or playing against.
> then clear one creep wave with fist / battlefurys.


Today I was playing with Greg and after I built my late battlefury, since we were behind, I decided to go maelstrom. Farming rate increased and wave clearing increased too. It seems like something I might be trying out.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

The new summit 3 chest is actually quite good!

I need dat TB set!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Today I was playing with Greg and after I built my late battlefury, since we were behind, I decided to go maelstrom. Farming rate increased and wave clearing increased too. It seems like something I might be trying out.


Hmm. i dont think maelstrom is compareable to battlefury farm rate

AM / VOID. etc


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Anyone going to Ti5 this year? Tickets are on sale!


Wife would kill me for using our vacation time on Dota.









I'm a 4-1-4 Ember player too. SoF is just too weak early and lower levels makes it easier to target Fist/Chain combos.

Maelstrom after Bfury is weird. That's double farming tools.

Depending on your levels, getting a mobility item might have increased your farm rate.

I guess I'm the only APM Ember player. o.0

MoM + Remnants = fun times.


----------



## HarrisLam

if only Ti5 matches my friend's wedding (at canada) day exactly....

Then again I will be travelling to the US in Oct / Nov so I really dont have much vacation days to spare...


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Hmm. i dont think maelstrom is compareable to battlefury farm rate
> 
> AM / VOID. etc


ive been telling you for years messiah that the two are very comparable the only difference is that maelstrom has no regen but if you have an aquilia or lifesteal it offsets that and you farm just as fast. since early cleave is based on your stat only not + dmg it comes out to basically the same damage and speed as a maelstrom with the procs also factoring in.

only diff is non sustain from mael. try farming a wave with mael and farm one with bf, its gonna be the same speed.

AM isn't a fair comparison because he has a 5 second cooldown no frills blink.

if you in fact compare high attack speed heroes who have mael vs bf, mael is actually faster. and with certain heroes who have passives based on attack speed and percentages (voids timelock, rikis backstab, juggs crit, slardars stun, etc) it actually will be EVEN FASTER because you'll proc those too on top of the lightning procs, meaning youre gonna farm insanely fast. Thats why a FARMING riki gets a maelstrom after aquilia. He has no innate farming abilities except for high damage, which only allows single creep kills and doesn't allow him to push a wave compared to say, a void with mael or an antimage with BF. But, with a maelstrom Riki farms insanely fast with it b/c of his naturally high agi + backstab, so with a mael he can clear waves faster and backstab more frequently. comapre that to a BF which just lets his backstab cleave (im not even sure if backstab itself cleaves, it is based on agi like cleave itself is, but its also added afterwards in a seperate instance, so idk if it attributes to cleave) and that hero farms insanely fast with a maelstrom compared to bf. Sounds troll, but mael on riki is the farming item you want if youre a 1 roll riki, so you can keep up farm with the other 1 role. Its similar to OD: they both do naturally high single target damage, so in order to speed up their farm you need a farming item (midas on OD, maelstrom on riki, BF on AM, etc).

AM is one of the few a BF is probably the faster farming item on. PA too because of her crit, but if you've ever tried a maelstrom on PA that item is just as good too because again: more attack speed = more crits/procs. PA needs the BF more for the sustain to farm than the farming action itself: although she farms INSANELY FAST when it crits, its not as fast as AM because if youre rushing a BF or even getting a slightly delayed one on her cause you went phase aquilia first, you're still gonna need the mana and hp regen, either from aquilia alone with a dominator, or a battlefury if you skip those. but again, a faster helm means earlier jungling on PA (again cause of crit) and lets you stack sooner, which is what that BF would be most useful for on PA: killin stacks. She can clear out waves camps and waves fast enough, but stacks with a crit on a battlefury cleave is not comparable to a maelstrom.

I'd say its hero dependent with a heavy favoring towards the maelstrom as a farming item. Till they nerf it AGAIN. that was the whole original point on void when i started building it on void before he became heavy in the meta (it was based off this guide i read that compared 3 void builds: maelstrom, bf, and another useless one that doesn't even come close; it concluded maelstrom was by far the most effective b/c it allows more timelock procs in and out of chronosphere, which also expedites your farm.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> ive been telling you for years messiah that the two are very comparable the only difference is that maelstrom has no regen but if you have an aquilia or lifesteal it offsets that and you farm just as fast. since early cleave is based on your stat only not + dmg it comes out to basically the same damage and speed as a maelstrom with the procs also factoring in.
> 
> only diff is non sustain from mael. try farming a wave with mael and farm one with bf, its gonna be the same speed.
> 
> AM isn't a fair comparison because he has a 5 second cooldown no frills blink.
> 
> if you in fact compare high attack speed heroes who have mael vs bf, mael is actually faster. and with certain heroes who have passives based on attack speed and percentages (voids timelock, rikis backstab, juggs crit, slardars stun, etc) it actually will be EVEN FASTER because you'll proc those too on top of the lightning procs, meaning youre gonna farm insanely fast. Thats why a FARMING riki gets a maelstrom after aquilia. He has no innate farming abilities except for high damage, which only allows single creep kills and doesn't allow him to push a wave compared to say, a void with mael or an antimage with BF. But, with a maelstrom Riki farms insanely fast with it b/c of his naturally high agi + backstab, so with a mael he can clear waves faster and backstab more frequently. comapre that to a BF which just lets his backstab cleave (im not even sure if backstab itself cleaves, it is based on agi like cleave itself is, but its also added afterwards in a seperate instance, so idk if it attributes to cleave) and that hero farms insanely fast with a maelstrom compared to bf. Sounds troll, but mael on riki is the farming item you want if youre a 1 roll riki, so you can keep up farm with the other 1 role. Its similar to OD: they both do naturally high single target damage, so in order to speed up their farm you need a farming item (midas on OD, maelstrom on riki, BF on AM, etc).
> 
> AM is one of the few a BF is probably the faster farming item on. PA too because of her crit, but if you've ever tried a maelstrom on PA that item is just as good too because again: more attack speed = more crits/procs. PA needs the BF more for the sustain to farm than the farming action itself: although she farms INSANELY FAST when it crits, its not as fast as AM because if youre rushing a BF or even getting a slightly delayed one on her cause you went phase aquilia first, you're still gonna need the mana and hp regen, either from aquilia alone with a dominator, or a battlefury if you skip those. but again, a faster helm means earlier jungling on PA (again cause of crit) and lets you stack sooner, which is what that BF would be most useful for on PA: killin stacks. She can clear out waves camps and waves fast enough, but stacks with a crit on a battlefury cleave is not comparable to a maelstrom.
> 
> I'd say its hero dependent with a heavy favoring towards the maelstrom as a farming item. Till they nerf it AGAIN. that was the whole original point on void when i started building it on void before he became heavy in the meta (it was based off this guide i read that compared 3 void builds: maelstrom, bf, and another useless one that doesn't even come close; it concluded maelstrom was by far the most effective b/c it allows more timelock procs in and out of chronosphere, which also expedites your farm.


Well, you are comparing cleave to a shtty proc afterall.


----------



## mylilpony

i don't remember the last time i lost to a bfury void, and i don't remember the last time i won with a bfury-goer on my team. if you're playing riki to farm, you're doing it wrong. the meta heavily favors midgame teamfights and if you're going bfury you're putting your team at a disadvantage unless you're already ahead - and if that's the case why add another 10-20 minutes to your match?


----------



## Atham

I would suggest getting the mael if you are behind just to get some farming boost. Ember is not a good farming hero, his attack speed is slow and his stats are crap. With ember you can go any variations of builds if you snowball. The meta prefers mid-game fights, which is where you can play ember right. I do not like him as a farming carry. He farms slowly and is not that good of a carry.

I saw singsing go a 3x mjollnir build with one battlefury. That sounds like fun. 3x Hyperstone will give you a lot of attack speed. I might try that out. Does it still work that multiple maelstroms proc with SoF?
EDIT: Yes it does. Each mjollnir has a chance to proc. I might experiment with this in a real game.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I would suggest getting the mael if you are behind just to get some farming boost. Ember is not a good farming hero, his attack speed is slow and his stats are crap. With ember you can go any variations of builds if you snowball. The meta prefers mid-game fights, which is where you can play ember right. I do not like him as a farming carry. He farms slowly and is not that good of a carry.
> 
> I saw singsing go a 3x mjollnir build with one battlefury. That sounds like fun. 3x Hyperstone will give you a lot of attack speed. I might try that out. Does it still work that multiple maelstroms proc with SoF?
> EDIT: Yes it does. Each mjollnir has a chance to proc. I might experiment with this in a real game.


Multiple Mael/Mjol is an old troll build.

singsing likes to go troll builds. I only trust his itemization in important games.

Orchid Ember is an old build. People don't remember it because it's not a "safe" build but a counter build.

Ember should be farming heroes early/mid game when he's strongest. IMO he peaks before you can usually get an Orchid or Bfury. What's your early itemization on Ember?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I would suggest getting the mael if you are behind just to get some farming boost. Ember is not a good farming hero, his attack speed is slow and his stats are crap. With ember you can go any variations of builds if you snowball. The meta prefers mid-game fights, which is where you can play ember right. I do not like him as a farming carry. He farms slowly and is not that good of a carry.
> 
> I saw singsing go a 3x mjollnir build with one battlefury. That sounds like fun. 3x Hyperstone will give you a lot of attack speed. I might try that out. Does it still work that multiple maelstroms proc with SoF?
> EDIT: Yes it does. Each mjollnir has a chance to proc. I might experiment with this in a real game.
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple Mael/Mjol is an old troll build.
> 
> singsing likes to go troll builds. I only trust his itemization in important games.
> 
> Orchid Ember is an old build. People don't remember it because it's not a "safe" build but a counter build.
> 
> Ember should be farming heroes early/mid game when he's strongest. IMO he peaks before you can usually get an Orchid or Bfury. What's your early itemization on Ember?
Click to expand...

Phase boots and ring of tequila (used to be drums) and a magic stick with a bottle.

I have read that it is an old build, the orchid one.


----------



## scooter.jay

DOTA PERSONALITY

The Humble Support

Your sacrificial and selfless nature propels your fellow teammates to their maximum potential. If only they could make the most out of your martyrdom then you would win every Dota game. Every last hit your team misses hurts like a thousand pinpricks preventing you from achieving true glory.

Lets face it - you're kind of meta. While everyone else is focused solely on the farm in front of them you are thinking ahead and anticipating future opportunities. Your ability to multitask and perceived map awareness let you keep your team in the loop. Sometimes you even like to tell then what abilities they SHOULD have used in the last team fight.

Post your

DOTA PERSONALITY

Mine fits just right lol


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i don't remember the last time i lost to a bfury void, and i don't remember the last time i won with a bfury-goer on my team. if you're playing riki to farm, you're doing it wrong. the meta heavily favors midgame teamfights and if you're going bfury you're putting your team at a disadvantage unless you're already ahead - and if that's the case why add another 10-20 minutes to your match?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i don't remember the last time i lost to a bfury void, and i don't remember the last time i won with a bfury-goer on my team. if you're playing riki to farm, you're doing it wrong. the meta heavily favors midgame teamfights and if you're going bfury you're putting your team at a disadvantage unless you're already ahead - and if that's the case why add another 10-20 minutes to your match?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i don't remember the last time i lost to a bfury void, and i don't remember the last time i won with a bfury-goer on my team. if you're playing riki to farm, you're doing it wrong. the meta heavily favors midgame teamfights and if you're going bfury you're putting your team at a disadvantage unless you're already ahead - and if that's the case *why add another 10-20 minutes* to your match?


That depends on which heroes you are talking about.


----------



## Atham

Humble support.
Your sacrificial and selfless nature propels your fellow teammates to their maximum potential. If only they could make the most out of your martyrdom then you would win every Dota game. Every last hit your team misses hurts like a thousand pinpricks preventing you from achieving true glory.

Lets face it - you're kind of meta. While everyone else is focused solely on the farm in front of them you are thinking ahead and anticipating future opportunities. Your ability to multitask and perceived map awareness let you keep your team in the loop. Sometimes you even like to tell then what abilities they SHOULD have used in the last team fight.

I doubt that is true for me. Although I do yell a lot in solo queue mmr.


----------



## DemiseGR

The Great Strategist

The best thing about your playstyle is that you're most likely to genuinely enjoy your Dota 2 games. When you're not playing you're thinking about playing. You're more likely to initiate both a teamfight and a play session. Wait&#8230; why didn't they go in with you? This team...

Mastering that balance between a team's farm and pushing strategy is one of your great strengths. But lets confront the real issue&#8230; sometimes you can be annoying. Not everyone else could say that their signature move is to ping constantly. Lets not even address the times you've played with an open mic and tons of background music. You're a Dota DJ.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Phase boots and ring of tequila (used to be drums) and a magic stick with a bottle.
> 
> I have read that it is an old build, the orchid one.


Try itemizing a PMS into your build early. Stick is a situational pickup for me.

Sol! Eul Razor thread on Reddit! Maybe it'll get big!









Eul rush on solo offlane Razor too good.






Aui such a lucky guy!


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Phase boots and ring of tequila (used to be drums) and a magic stick with a bottle.
> 
> I have read that it is an old build, the orchid one.
> 
> 
> 
> Try itemizing a PMS into your build early. Stick is a situational pickup for me.
> 
> Sol! Eul Razor thread on Reddit! Maybe it'll get big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eul rush on solo offlane Razor too good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aui such a lucky guy!
Click to expand...

I get PMS if it is a rough lane or even start with that and two tangos pooled. Stick is also situational, but if you gank a lot it can save you. It is not an every game item though.

BTW, on chrome, I cannot seem to be able to play videos on youtube. They just get stuck at 0:00 minute mark. Any fixes?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Try itemizing a PMS into your build early. Stick is a situational pickup for me.
> 
> Sol! Eul Razor thread on Reddit! Maybe it'll get big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eul rush on solo offlane Razor too good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aui such a lucky guy!


Razor Eul seems gud!

Also the hero does not seems that bad in this meta.
At least it counters troll with static link.

I'll give it a try if I have time this week.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Razor Eul seems gud!
> 
> Also the hero does not seems that bad in this meta.
> At least it counters troll with static link.
> 
> I'll give it a try if I have time this week.


RTZ razor was just wrecked by illidan troll today in Summit 3. Casters were saying that although it counters 1v1 in lanening, it just sucks afterwards and troll leaves it behind. However I'm not convinced one way or the other. What did you mean by euls razor so good? Can you continue to static link while eul'd enemy?

Latest games in summit 3 quals have been great. NIP vs C9 omGGG.


----------



## zappian

Hello guys.
I am new here in the thread .
I have about 4 thousand dota 2 hours and I consider myself a good carry player .
Gotta have some self esteem .
My favourite heroes are weaver , naix , anti mage and rikki .
Yeah I love rikki in pubs.


----------



## mylilpony

Troll leaves every hero behind lol.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> RTZ razor was just wrecked by illidan troll today in Summit 3. Casters were saying that although it counters 1v1 in lanening, it just sucks afterwards and troll leaves it behind. However I'm not convinced one way or the other. What did you mean by euls razor so good? Can you continue to static link while eul'd enemy?
> 
> Latest games in summit 3 quals have been great. NIP vs C9 omGGG.


If you eul yourself or your target, static link is not broken.


----------



## zappian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Troll leaves every hero behind lol.


He is quite easily kited if you have CC.
Things like banes ult and bestmaster scream leave him dead in the water.
I have been kited so much playing troll sometimes.
The other team would pick 5 stuns xD


----------



## Hl86

Isn´t this ironic.
It was made 2 years ago
https://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_274901239&feature=iv&src_vid=XQk_BcVtufg&v=yhH4NdB2JxE


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

*You guys take your personality tests, yet?*

*Mine is broken. I'm taking it again.*
http://www.dotabuff.com/personality/eyJwbGF5ZXJfaWQiOjEyNTQzMzU2MSwiYSI6MywidCI6MywiYyI6MCwiaSI6NSwiZCI6MiwiaCI6NH0=

*What's yours?*
http://www.dotabuff.com/personality

Spoiler:

I took it a 2nd time and obviously, it's broken.. I answered differently!

http://www.dotabuff.com/personality/eyJwbGF5ZXJfaWQiOjEyNTQzMzU2MSwiYSI6MywidCI6MiwiYyI6MywiaSI6NSwiZCI6MywiaCI6MX0=

_Nothing to see here
_


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> If you eul yourself or your target, static link is not broken.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zappian*
> 
> He is quite easily kited if you have CC.
> Things like banes ult and bestmaster scream leave him dead in the water.
> I have been kited so much playing troll sometimes.
> The other team would pick 5 stuns xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Isn't that pretty common? Blink is of course not common on Razor, but after Blink has been made free to cast, it's just really strong right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Multiple Mael/Mjol is an old troll build.
> 
> singsing likes to go troll builds. I only trust his itemization in important games.
> 
> Orchid Ember is an old build. People don't remember it because it's not a "safe" build but a counter build.
> 
> Ember should be farming heroes early/mid game when he's strongest. IMO he peaks before you can usually get an Orchid or Bfury. What's your early itemization on Ember?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Phase boots and ring of tequila (used to be drums) and a magic stick with a bottle.
> 
> I have read that it is an old build, the orchid one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> DOTA PERSONALITY
> 
> The Humble Support
> 
> Your sacrificial and selfless nature propels your fellow teammates to their maximum potential. If only they could make the most out of your martyrdom then you would win every Dota game. Every last hit your team misses hurts like a thousand pinpricks preventing you from achieving true glory.
> 
> Lets face it - you're kind of meta. While everyone else is focused solely on the farm in front of them you are thinking ahead and anticipating future opportunities. Your ability to multitask and perceived map awareness let you keep your team in the loop. Sometimes you even like to tell then what abilities they SHOULD have used in the last team fight.
> 
> Post your
> 
> DOTA PERSONALITY
> 
> Mine fits just right lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> That depends on which heroes you are talking about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Humble support.
> Your sacrificial and selfless nature propels your fellow teammates to their maximum potential. If only they could make the most out of your martyrdom then you would win every Dota game. Every last hit your team misses hurts like a thousand pinpricks preventing you from achieving true glory.
> 
> Lets face it - you're kind of meta. While everyone else is focused solely on the farm in front of them you are thinking ahead and anticipating future opportunities. Your ability to multitask and perceived map awareness let you keep your team in the loop. Sometimes you even like to tell then what abilities they SHOULD have used in the last team fight.
> 
> I doubt that is true for me. Although I do yell a lot in solo queue mmr.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> The Great Strategist
> 
> The best thing about your playstyle is that you're most likely to genuinely enjoy your Dota 2 games. When you're not playing you're thinking about playing. You're more likely to initiate both a teamfight and a play session. Wait&#8230; why didn't they go in with you? This team...
> 
> Mastering that balance between a team's farm and pushing strategy is one of your great strengths. But lets confront the real issue&#8230; sometimes you can be annoying. Not everyone else could say that their signature move is to ping constantly. Lets not even address the times you've played with an open mic and tons of background music. You're a Dota DJ.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> RTZ razor was just wrecked by illidan troll today in Summit 3. Casters were saying that although it counters 1v1 in lanening, it just sucks afterwards and troll leaves it behind. However I'm not convinced one way or the other. What did you mean by euls razor so good? Can you continue to static link while eul'd enemy?
> 
> Latest games in summit 3 quals have been great. NIP vs C9 omGGG.





yeah, troll needs blink as core, a lot, imho


----------



## connectwise

There should be more selection to those answer choices.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zappian*
> 
> He is quite easily kited if you have CC.
> Things like banes ult and bestmaster scream leave him dead in the water.
> I have been kited so much playing troll sometimes.
> The other team would pick 5 stuns xD


you could say that about any hero really, but troll is pretty broken right now.


----------



## connectwise

^ That's not even mentioning how troll is basically faster than most heroes these days with his phase sny bkb, in addition to skadi and ranged whirling axe synergy, not to mention so many pros going blink on him.

The main reason why any melee is being kited is because they over extended or got jumped by multiple, so can't really blame that on the hero. But w/e, I didn't want to say any thing about it before since it would only suggest poor troll play ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

C9 just...... wrecking fools these days.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/personality/eyJwbGF5ZXJfaWQiOjMwMTA1NjkwLCJhIjoyLCJ0Ijo0LCJjIjoyLCJpIjoxLCJkIjo1LCJoIjoyfQ==

I say that this is more or less the truth


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Yep... so true!! I have a lot of in game strats or adapting in game strategies.... but never get to use them because I fear team mates will think I am annoying when I say something, or I listen to team mates that I think are better, don't say anything, and because either we play drunk DOTO or ef is afk farming.

http://www.dotabuff.com/personality/eyJwbGF5ZXJfaWQiOjEzMDY4ODAyMiwiYSI6MCwidCI6MywiYyI6NywiaSI6NiwiZCI6MCwiaCI6Mn0=

The Great Strategist

The best thing about your playstyle is that you're most likely to genuinely enjoy your Dota 2 games. When you're not playing you're thinking about playing. You're more likely to initiate both a teamfight and a play session. Wait&#8230; why didn't they go in with you? This team...

Mastering that balance between a team's farm and pushing strategy is one of your great strengths. But lets confront the real issue&#8230; sometimes you can be annoying. Not everyone else could say that their signature move is to ping constantly. Lets not even address the times you've played with an open mic and tons of background music. You're a Dota DJ.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

[quote name="Peter Nixeus" url="Lets not even address the times you've played with an open mic and tons of background music. You're a Dota DJ.[/quote]

That is 100% me. Always hold down open mic when raping with some bumpin music. Sometimes when losing I'll do it to motivate my team. I'm jealous of your personality test results kappa


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> *You guys take your personality tests, yet?*
> 
> *Mine is broken. I'm taking it again.*
> http://www.dotabuff.com/personality/eyJwbGF5ZXJfaWQiOjEyNTQzMzU2MSwiYSI6MywidCI6MywiYyI6MCwiaSI6NSwiZCI6MiwiaCI6NH0=
> 
> *What's yours?*
> http://www.dotabuff.com/personality
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> I took it a 2nd time and obviously, it's broken.. I answered differently!
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/personality/eyJwbGF5ZXJfaWQiOjEyNTQzMzU2MSwiYSI6MywidCI6MiwiYyI6MywiaSI6NSwiZCI6MywiaCI6MX0=
> 
> _Nothing to see here
> _
> yeah, troll needs blink as core, a lot, imho


There's only 6 personalities. Highest factor is the only thing that counts (it was Insight for both your tests).

Tried to get everything even but haven't been able to.

I guess I'm jaded. I was more interested in how they were weighing the questions.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep... so true!! I have a lot of in game strats or adapting in game strategies.... but never get to use them because I fear team mates will think I am annoying when I say something, or I listen to team mates that I think are better, don't say anything, and because either we play drunk DOTO or ef is afk farming.
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/personality/eyJwbGF5ZXJfaWQiOjEzMDY4ODAyMiwiYSI6MCwidCI6MywiYyI6NywiaSI6NiwiZCI6MCwiaCI6Mn0=
> 
> The Great Strategist
> 
> The best thing about your playstyle is that you're most likely to genuinely enjoy your Dota 2 games. When you're not playing you're thinking about playing. You're more likely to initiate both a teamfight and a play session. Wait&#8230; why didn't they go in with you? This team...
> 
> Mastering that balance between a team's farm and pushing strategy is one of your great strengths. But lets confront the real issue&#8230; sometimes you can be annoying. Not everyone else could say that their signature move is to ping constantly. Lets not even address the times you've played with an open mic and tons of background music. You're a Dota DJ.


I don't know what to doooooooooooooo! Sam yells at me for not afk farming enough.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> [quote name="Peter Nixeus" url="Lets not even address the times you've played with an open mic and tons of background music. You're a Dota DJ
> 
> That is 100% me. Always hold down open mic when raping with some bumpin music. Sometimes when losing I'll do it to motivate my team. I'm jealous of your personality test results kappa


I only play music when I stream on Twitch...


----------



## prava

Dota 2 not working for you guys? Hasn't worked for me since 8 hours ago. Still not working


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Who else but evilferet to bring logic and facts to fun... C'mon man, relax a min, enjoy the moment.. take some drugs w/.e works for ya bro xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> There's only 6 personalities. Highest factor is the only thing that counts (it was Insight for both your tests).
> 
> Tried to get everything even but haven't been able to.
> 
> I guess I'm jaded. I was more interested in how they were weighing the questions.
> 
> 
> I don't know what to doooooooooooooo! Sam yells at me for not afk farming enough.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I only play music when I stream on Twitch...


I'm not saying I hold down the mic for 20 mins.. but if a dope verse comes on or just a few lines (if hip hop) or sick guitar rift... I'll throw it on the mic if it's not a tense game where veryone is highly focused and it would distract. Only thing I wont play is dubstep.. I love it but can't get the bass threw so it sounds like **** to people.

twitch.tv/? whats ur stream

I swear to G-D I multi quoted and this was one post, not two.. Going home, I'm drunk


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Who else but evilferet to bring logic and facts to fun... C'mon man, relax a min, enjoy the moment.. take some drugs w/.e works for ya bro xD


I blame life's burden of knowledge.









The Forer effect won't get me!


----------



## HarrisLam

we have a standin.slickz over at invasion, wouldn't happen to *our* slickz would it


----------



## zappian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> you could say that about any hero really, but troll is pretty broken right now.


I think void is worse.
That hero has been buffed for no reason for the past patches.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zappian*
> 
> I think void is worse.
> That hero has been buffed for no reason for the past patches.


I think from now on I'll just go support Void - instead of Tide hunter if the other team chooses more than one hero that has BKB as one of their core item builds. Then transition him to carry if the game takes too long...


----------



## MKUL7R4

Not sure if that's the best idea...offlane Void can work well though.

If I don't aggressively pick a carry I end up solo supporting in every game. I'm just going to pick Enigma more so it won't be a problem...pub meta is ridiculously greedy


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I think from now on I'll just go support Void - instead of Tide hunter if the other team chooses more than one hero that has BKB as one of their core item builds. Then transition him to carry if the game takes too long...


Im going support troll. This way the other team cant have him, and then I can match every other player by having a carry character!!!!


----------



## connectwise

Seems offlane void when you have a troll, voker/sky on your team is pretty good.



No mercy...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Im going support troll. This way the other team cant have him, and then I can match every other player by having a carry character!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Seems offlane void when you have a troll, voker/sky on your team is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> No mercy...


Yep... One time I lost to a line up with Troll, Skywrath, and Void... Void Chronos and Skywrath ultis one of the heroes... Troll on the side of the map activates his ultimate to help Void's AS killing the other hero in the chorno. Every time there is a Chrono, Troll uses his ultimate = GG to heroes and towers at the same time.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I think from now on I'll just go support Void - instead of Tide hunter if the other team chooses more than one hero that has BKB as one of their core item builds. Then transition him to carry if the game takes too long...


When did position 3 turn into support?









I blame Tide not being popular on people not knowing when to end.

IMO Tide comes online more consistently (if you stack ancients). If you already have a jungler Void is effed if he's forced out of lane.

Nix, try offlane Riki! Do it for me!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Im going support troll. This way the other team cant have him, and then I can match every other player by having a carry character!!!!


Support Troll legit. Has a slow, can roam and get kills.

No more support Viper plz. Heff mercy on my soul.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> When did position 3 turn into support?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Tide not being popular on people not knowing when to end.
> 
> IMO Tide comes online more consistently (if you stack ancients). If you already have a jungler Void is effed if he's forced out of lane.
> 
> Nix, try offlane Riki! Do it for me!
> Support Troll legit. Has a slow, can roam and get kills.
> 
> No more support Viper plz. Heff mercy on my soul.


You think everything is legit


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> When did position 3 turn into support?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Tide not being popular on people not knowing when to end.
> 
> IMO Tide comes online more consistently (if you stack ancients). If you already have a jungler Void is effed if he's forced out of lane.
> 
> Nix, try offlane Riki! Do it for me!
> Support Troll legit. Has a slow, can roam and get kills.
> 
> No more support Viper plz. Heff mercy on my soul.


Sometimes when I played offlane solo 3 I would turn into support because I see items that the game needs and do that, eg, pipe HH euls force etc. In the end the utility help won the games, but the gpm dropped in long games like a support.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> You think everything is legit


Next time we play with Ramz just insta lock roaming Kunkka. We'll go for some silly combos.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Sometimes when I played offlane solo 3 I would turn into support because I see items that the game needs and do that, eg, pipe HH euls force etc. In the end the utility help won the games, but the gpm dropped in long games like a support.


o.0

Position 3 can go utility or DPS but you're still a core. Ask your supports how they're going to itemize so you can adjust. I've been favoring more deeps vs utility this meta.

I don't understand your GPM comment. GPM isn't a high priority for offlane players.


----------



## killuchen

It's so beautiful


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Just a silly question from a noob ... but ...

I have started to learn to play invoker ... 5 games so far and only 1 victory but I will get better ... ... My question is this:

After your 3 cast combo (early levels lets say lvl 13 and lower as you only have 1 skill in invoke then) ... ... What do you do ? ... Do you just become a right clicker ? ....

Also, when is it Good/Bad to pick Invoker?


----------



## Atham

Low prio. Yay. Anybody want to help me through 5 games before I lose my sanity.

@ above, do you play him as quas wex, or quas exort?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> do you play him as quas wex, or quas exort?


I have been playing him quas exort ...

first level exort then quas (then 3 more exort into 3 more quas) then i start with wex and alternate exort wex


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> do you play him as quas wex, or quas exort?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been playing him quas exort ...
> 
> first level exort then quas (then 3 more exort into 3 more quas) then i start with wex and alternate exort wex
Click to expand...

Play him as DPS then. When quas wex, play him as a ganker. You can go rat-voker, which is getting necro 3 with him and forge spirits. But people say that he is more fun as quas wex though.

Pick him like any hero, whenever you want to. You have to get good at him by playing all types of enemies, that way you get to know what to counter and how.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I have been playing him quas exort ...
> 
> first level exort then quas (then 3 more exort into 3 more quas) then i start with wex and alternate exort wex


If you are going for DPS, Global, and Ganker = Quas Exort

If you are counter initiator, Crowd Control, initiator, off lane = Quas Wex

Quas Wex are more popular now a days because Volvo nerfed Quas Exort Invoker pretty bad.

I think he is the most fun hero to play. But can be countered by heroes with silence (Skywrath, Silencer, Rikki) and mobile heroes (Slark, Storm Spirit, Clinkz)...


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1386469134
first game as Winter Wyvern... ult was pretty damn OP vs the enemy line up. Somehow we managed to win this one , considering that most teamfights were 3vs5 or 4vs5 -_-


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Play him as DPS then. When quas wex, play him as a ganker. You can go rat-voker, which is getting necro 3 with him and forge spirits. But people say that he is more fun as quas wex though.
> 
> Pick him like any hero, whenever you want to. You have to get good at him by playing all types of enemies, that way you get to know what to counter and how.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> If you are going for DPS, Global, and Ganker = Quas Exort
> 
> If you are counter initiator, Crowd Control, initiator, off lane = Quas Wex
> 
> Quas Wex are more popular now a days because Volvo nerfed Quas Exort Invoker pretty bad.
> 
> I think he is the most fun hero to play. But can be countered by heroes with silence (Skywrath, Silencer, Rikki) and mobile heroes (Slark, Storm Spirit, Clinkz)...


Feels like everyone counters me right now ... haha ... I mean invoker isn't exactly easy to use and that is why I am enjoying this learning curve ... ... but man oh man ... am I struggling ...

If I don't get perma roamed on then I get a good start and land up getting 15+ kills with less than 7 deaths ... ... if they shut me down ... then i am just dead weight


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Feels like everyone counters me right now ... haha ... I mean invoker isn't exactly easy to use and that is why I am enjoying this learning curve ... ... but man oh man ... am I struggling ...
> 
> If I don't get perma roamed on then I get a good start and land up getting 15+ kills with less than 7 deaths ... ... if they shut me down ... then i am just dead weight


The biggest nerf was the attack range and magic resistance on his Forge Spirits = can no longer solo gank safely.

Basically if you have two main damage dealers on your team, you can safely go Quas Wex to help initiate and crowd control.

He is very flexible and you can skill him base on your team's needs... he can be a carry, semi-carry, ganker, pusher, initiator, counter initiator or even support... the only thing he can't be is the tanker... so it is good to have a force staff, euls or blink dagger for positioning and escape...


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The biggest nerf was the attack range and magic resistance on his Forge Spirits = can no longer solo gank safely.
> 
> Basically if you have two main damage dealers on your team, you can safely go Quas Wex to help initiate and crowd control.
> 
> He is very flexible and you can skill him base on your team's needs... he can be a carry, semi-carry, ganker, pusher, initiator, counter initiator or even support... the only thing he can't be is the tanker... so it is good to have a force staff, euls or blink dagger for positioning and escape...


Oh, the good ol days... 6.79 where you could forge spirit, cold snap and land 1-2 sun strikes a game and everyone thought you were a godly invoker.. POTM was first pick first ban, TB reking pubs

What will 6.84 bring us, IceFrog's anniversary... /Drumroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Feels like everyone counters me right now ... haha ... I mean invoker isn't exactly easy to use and that is why I am enjoying this learning curve ... ... but man oh man ... am I struggling ...


You should be proud of yourself for taking on the challenge of playing one of DOTA's highest skill cap / micro heros. Learning invoker will make you a stronger player in general, plus after time you'll view the game a different way. He is pretty weak this patch (compared to what we are used to from Carl, that is) but no GOSU invoker player is to be taken lightly.

You have 11 spells (with invoke) to learn, plus it's a completely different way of casting them.

Only 4 games? My biggest tips would be

1) When invoking a spell, always press the keys the most efficient way. This will depends on if you're using QWER, legacy keys, or a custom build.

2) Play him at least 10-20 times in a row, I'd say 15-20, so you get good time in with him. Every game you should learn something new. Watch pro invoker player replays.

Even as Q/W you need levels. You're useless (like all mids) if you run around ganking too early and aren't killing their strongest player. T*he amount of damage and level 25 invoker with aghs + refresher can do is outrageous!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuNiyHyPexQ

Only few things in DOTA satisfy me as much as Nuclear Strike combo.. I'd say headshots with TA, PA, Ember, + SF (sf not so much, cus it's euls + blink + ult, not like just blinking + meld strike and watching someone melt in front of you.

You want to try and control the game as much as possible, for now though I'd load up a few bot games in lobby with cheats on and practice comboing spells till you feel ready to take it in game.

Grim has great invoker guides, there all outdated though, not sure if anyone has good guides out for current patch.

GL on your journey, DOTA will never be the same.. I am going to take a moment of silence for you

edit:

Throwing this here, too

http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/features/3831-grimorum-i-like-invoker-too-much-to-change-anything (Very entertaning, I suggest reading both these if you have 4 games in as invoker.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=185528211 (grim's guide, he actually updated it recently (January) .


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Oh, the good ol days... 6.79 where you could forge spirit, cold snap and land 1-2 sun strikes a game and everyone thought you were a godly invoker.. POTM was first pick first ban, TB reking pubs
> 
> What will 6.84 bring us, IceFrog's anniversary... /Drumroll
> You should be proud of yourself for taking on the challenge of playing one of DOTA's highest skill cap / micro heros. Learning invoker will make you a stronger player in general, plus after time you'll view the game a different way. He is pretty weak this patch (compared to what we are used to from Carl, that is) but no GOSU invoker player is to be taken lightly.
> 
> You have 11 spells (with invoke) to learn, plus it's a completely different way of casting them.
> 
> Only 4 games? My biggest tips would be
> 
> 1) When invoking a spell, always press the keys the most efficient way. This will depends on if you're using QWER, legacy keys, or a custom build.
> 
> 2) Play him at least 10-20 times in a row, I'd say 15-20, so you get good time in with him. Every game you should learn something new. Watch pro invoker player replays.
> 
> Even as Q/W you need levels. You're useless (like all mids) if you run around ganking too early and aren't killing their strongest player. T*he amount of damage and level 25 invoker with aghs + refresher can do is outrageous!*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuNiyHyPexQ
> 
> Only few things in DOTA satisfy me as much as Nuclear Strike combo.. I'd say headshots with TA, PA, Ember, + SF (sf not so much, cus it's euls + blink + ult, not like just blinking + meld strike and watching someone melt in front of you.
> 
> You want to try and control the game as much as possible, for now though I'd load up a few bot games in lobby with cheats on and practice comboing spells till you feel ready to take it in game.
> 
> Grim has great invoker guides, there all outdated though, not sure if anyone has good guides out for current patch.
> 
> GL on your journey, DOTA will never be the same.. I am going to take a moment of silence for you


Yep... I had over 100 bot games of Invoker before I actually brought him online into a pub game... When ever I want to feel like Dendi, I just create a smurf account to mainly play Invoker against new players...









Key thing to remember is that Invoker is useless without cold snap... I used to get yelled at for using tornado to initiate ganks instead of cold snap.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep... I had over 100 bot games of Invoker before I actually brought him online into a pub game... When ever I want to feel like Dendi, I just create a smurf account to mainly play Invoker against new players...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key thing to remember is that Invoker is useless without cold snap... I used to get yelled at for using tornado to initiate ganks instead of cold snap.


http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/features/3831-grimorum-i-like-invoker-too-much-to-change-anything (Very entertaning, I suggest reading both these if you have 4 games in as invoker.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=185528211 (grim's guide, he actually updated it recently (January) .


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/features/3831-grimorum-i-like-invoker-too-much-to-change-anything (Very entertaning, I suggest reading both these if you have 4 games in as invoker.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=185528211 (grim's guide, he actually updated it recently (January) .


Yep... watching Grimorum videos is what got me into playing Invoker... took me awhile before I memorized all his Invoke spells...


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

I shouldn't be allowed to use Tapatalk, Reddit, or social media from my mobile. I fail hard.

Quoted wrong person -_-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep... watching Grimorum videos is what got me into playing Invoker... took me awhile before I memorized all his Invoke spells...


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## evilferret

Maybe it's time to make Wex/Exort Voker a thing (again).


----------



## connectwise

Ahahahaha


----------



## Toxsick

Ah grimorum, where it all started.

haven't touched invoker in like years.


----------



## connectwise

It's always good to play invoker. In late game you basically control everything. When enemy BKB's are all on 5 seconds, but you can do so much to drain their mana or just tornado to control. It's so annoying. Problem always comes how to farm. Voker cant jungle, hence most mids will go QW and ghost walk orchid gank mid game, or safelane QE will go midas asap and use that to farm. You could go QE mid and midas into necrobook etc, just dangerous, you can be ganked so easily. Chessie was playing QE voker mid recently and I was talking to him on stream. His take was, there's no way to escape ganks in mid as QE, but you can try and take at least one with you on your way to death.


----------



## Atham

To learn how to play invoker, should I learn the quas wex? If so, what are some good combos and guides for Q/W invoker?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> To learn how to play invoker, should I learn the quas wex? If so, what are some good combos and guides for Q/W invoker?


think Q E is alot more fun.

QW is easier id say?


----------



## connectwise

I dunno. Mid game ghost walk orchid ganking on voker is more fun I'd say.


----------



## Atham

I was looking at this guide: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=185528211

Quas Wex is something I want to try.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I dunno. Mid game ghost walk orchid ganking on voker is more fun I'd say.


Probably best to not read my ramblings below! Fair warning.

Problem I have with invoker for solo queue ranked is you cannot win with a ****ty team feeding (rarely). Plus, invoker this patch is not enjoyable and I haven't played him since 6'79 iirc, over a year.

TA, Troll, (I guess sniper but I hate this hero), are the best aka tier 1 imho. SS if you're Sumail or Blitz, otherwise he goes below.

Tier 2 SF, Ember, WR, PA (falls off as soon as they have mkb's), Morphling, (edit in more later, I know I'm forgetting some.

Obviously, as you know, every game is different (ember or storm versus bunch of silence/doom can put me on tilt fast), magic piercing (I think that's what hp removal is called now, can destroy certain Heros.

I really love TA this patch. The change to blink with her is wonderful! Refraction damage absorbed not resetting blink timer is GODLY. I love this!

Main thing these heroes have in common is the ability to split push, team fight, damage buildings and heroes.

But yea, I'm a 1k scrub atm and just playing off and on for fun.

Off topic: Frustrating as hell when you used to be hardcore, then taking time off and going casual is I notice every little damn thing I'm doing wrong and it's like ***, really, I did that?

Or I'm just old now and taking too many mind altering substances. Gray Face (no space)

I'm struggling with late game decision making. Losing games with 25+ kills, huge advantage then get caught out doing stupid sheet and get throned.

I also look at the mini map once every 20-60 seconds. Before it was between every other last hit or 3-10 seconds.

Need coach !

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## Toxsick

Buy Basilius get eul before 10m.

do the lame combo. rip troll/


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> To learn how to play invoker, should I learn the quas wex? If so, what are some good combos and guides for Q/W invoker?


Yes start of with quas wex invoker, its easier and less mana dependent.
start with null talisman and tango, go to lane with quas 1 point, itll be bit hard to last hit and deny with this quas wex build, later get 3 points in quas and max wex and get invoke of course.
get phase boots fs euls or orchid get roam around and get easy kills.
As far as combos go, in lane keep harassing the opponent by cold snap, you might even get a kill, when you cold snap some one try to wex all your balls, cause of higher attack speed. if he is running then you can tornado and may be get a kill.
And when you go ganking in lane or team fights use emp first then tornado as emp delay has been increased recently. and then you can cold snap some one, you can use max three spells before having ags, or invoke level 3. you can use ghost walk to escape or gank.
You can try Q E invoker later as its bit difficult and invoker is really squishy at the start but has lots of damage.
Anything more i can help you out
Hope that'll work for you


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> To learn how to play invoker, should I learn the quas wex? If so, what are some good combos and guides for Q/W invoker?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes start of with quas wex invoker, its easier and less mana dependent.
> start with null talisman and tango, go to lane with quas 1 point, itll be bit hard to last hit and deny with this quas wex build, later get 3 points in quas and max wex and get invoke of course.
> get phase boots fs euls or orchid get roam around and get easy kills.
> As far as combos go, in lane keep harassing the opponent by cold snap, you might even get a kill, when you cold snap some one try to wex all your balls, cause of higher attack speed. if he is running then you can tornado and may be get a kill.
> And when you go ganking in lane or team fights use emp first then tornado as emp delay has been increased recently. and then you can cold snap some one, you can use max three spells before having ags, or invoke level 3. you can use ghost walk to escape or gank.
> You can try Q E invoker later as its bit difficult and invoker is really squishy at the start but has lots of damage.
> Anything more i can help you out
> Hope that'll work for you
Click to expand...

Going to try a pub game. Team will hate me lol. I have played some invoker before so it should be all good.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> I really love TA this patch. The change to blink with her is wonderful! Refraction damage absorbed not resetting blink timer is GODLY. I love this!
> 
> Need coach !


Wagamama made an excellent guide for his TA this patch. He reached over 7K playing mostly that one hero. I think he has the guide on twitch.tv or youtube, very much worth a check if you are into TA


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Addera
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Wagamama made an excellent guide for his TA this patch. He reached over 7K playing mostly that one hero. I think he has the guide on twitch.tv or youtube, very much worth a check if you are into TA


Thanks


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Official Valve Steam Group for Beta Testing 2 step verification on the new mobile apps for IOS/Android

If you have a valuable steam account/inventory this may interest you.

Otherwise, I'd wait for it to go to official release


----------



## redalert

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=107817&page=16985&p=1218412#post1218412


----------



## HarrisLam

its bout time. The current meta is really not my thing so I'm kind of excited as well. I hope troll's ult takes a big dip in cooldown and sniper max range goes back to 760-780

Please buff undying some more


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> its bout time. The current meta is really not my thing so I'm kind of excited as well. I hope troll's ult takes a big dip in cooldown and sniper max range goes back to 760-780
> 
> Please buff undying some more


And we'll be complaining about the next flavor of the patch heroes after a few months.









I liked this patch. o.0

I got to play a lot of Jug and PL.









Still can't hit the same timing as pony for jungle Jug.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> And we'll be complaining about the next flavor of the patch heroes after a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked this patch. o.0
> 
> I got to play a lot of Jug and PL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't hit the same timing as pony for jungle Jug.


I'm OK with Jugg and PL. PL can't get out of fights as easy as before due to lack of invis, and jugg, well not everyone can time fury and omni very well.

Sniper on the other hand is hard to get close to him without the correct heros and he can now chain-slow a hero for incredibly long, and troll's ult cooldown is way too short.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Any word when Ti5 compendium is going to hit.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Any word when Ti5 compendium is going to hit.


Very soon the compendium normally comes out before the TI qualifiers which are in the last week in May. Im not sure if the 6.84 patch will include the compendium in it or it will be a separate update.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Very soon the compendium normally comes out before the TI qualifiers which are in the last week in May. Im not sure if the 6.84 patch will include the compendium in it or it will be a separate update.


Cant wait for Ti Qualifiers. For my they where better then the main event with all those games and watching pro player cast @ BTS.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Cant wait for Ti Qualifiers. For my they where better then the main event with all those games and watching pro player cast @ BTS.


The EU and NA hubs were very entertaining during the qualifiers. It always good to have pro players casting like at the Summit 3 in May probably the 1st LAN on the new patch and with teams like C9, EG, Secret, VG, LGD, Rave, Not Today and whoever wins the redemption vote it should be a really good tournament .


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The EU and NA hubs were very entertaining during the qualifiers. It always good to have pro players casting like at the Summit 3 in May probably the 1st LAN on the new patch and with teams like C9, EG, Secret, VG, LGD, Rave, Not Today and whoever wins the redemption vote it should be a really good tournament .


Yeah. And the crazy think is that build 45 custom PCs for The Summit 3.


----------



## ku4eto

Holy.... went on a losing streak, fell from 3,8k ( which i just had reached ) to 3650 :/


----------



## mylilpony

Lina needs a nerf too, but I've been playing spirit breaker and running at lina/sniper/storm and my games have been pretty easy.


----------



## Eiyuki

Surely troll need a nerf, but I hope he didn't get one because I like him as he is right now


----------



## HarrisLam

can anyone enlightening me about the latest changes of the team names? What's up with the third initial in so many chinese teams? Teams like newbee, VG, etc, now are split into more than 1 team or something?


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> can anyone enlightening me about the latest changes of the team names? What's up with the third initial in so many chinese teams? *Teams like newbee, VG, etc, now are split into more than 1 team or something*?


Those teams have secondary teams or new breed of young talents.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Those teams have secondary teams or new breed of young talents.


I see, but how are we expected to know which one is the primary (original, real, whatever) team?


----------



## connectwise

They have different team designations after their official names.

E
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Those teams have secondary teams or new breed of young talents.


Except newbee youth team beat the crap of the old newbee team.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> They have different team designations after their official names.
> 
> E
> Except newbee youth team beat the crap of the old newbee team.


Does it even matter? Old NewBee was not even that great even in Ti5. They just happen to find a style that worked for 1 week lol. They did terrible in Group Stage.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does it even matter? Old NewBee was not even that great even in Ti5. They just happen to find a style that worked for 1 week lol. They did terrible in Group Stage.


Yep... they were good enough for 1 week to win $5 million! I wish I can be good enough for 1 week to win a TI !


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep... they were good enough for 1 week to win $5 million! I wish I can be good enough for 1 week to win a TI !


But current Newbee isn't the Newbee who won TI.









I knew Newbee was going to go far last year but didn't expect them to win it (I still had my hopes on DK).

I don't expect them to get a direct invite this year. Xiao and Hao probably will via their current teams.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does it even matter? Old NewBee was not even that great even in Ti5. They just happen to find a style that worked for 1 week lol. They did terrible in Group Stage.


Old Newbee was basically Tongfu. Tongfu did fine the previous TI.

I think Newbee falling off has more to do with losing xiao and Hao.

I thought doing terrible in groupstages was a legit tactic? Just Navi things.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> But current Newbee isn't the Newbee who won TI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew Newbee was going to go far last year but didn't expect them to win it (I still had my hopes on DK).
> 
> I don't expect them to get a direct invite this year. Xiao and Hao probably will via their current teams.
> Old Newbee was basically Tongfu. Tongfu did fine the previous TI.
> 
> I think Newbee falling off has more to do with losing xiao and Hao.
> 
> I thought doing terrible in groupstages was a legit tactic? Just Navi things.


Yeah and what team beat TongFu? It was Navi pulling something the Chinese where never prepared for.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> But current Newbee isn't the Newbee who won TI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew Newbee was going to go far last year but didn't expect them to win it (I still had my hopes on DK).
> 
> I don't expect them to get a direct invite this year. Xiao and Hao probably will via their current teams.
> Old Newbee was basically Tongfu. Tongfu did fine the previous TI.
> 
> I think Newbee falling off has more to do with losing xiao and Hao.
> 
> I thought doing terrible in groupstages was a legit tactic? Just Navi things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and what team beat TongFu? It was Navi pulling something the Chinese where never prepared for.
Click to expand...

Fountain hooking was legit though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Fountain hooking was legit though.


I still think it is. What i was trying to say was that if Navi did not mind "fuxk" with them TongFu would have won.


----------



## redalert

Lose you rares Starladder starts on Friday http://dota2lounge.com/predict?m=6450


----------



## mylilpony

when does starladder end? looking fwd to new patch. even though this patch has been pretty easy even if it's annoying having troll lina storm sniper every game


----------



## connectwise

Well the first SL game lasted over 95 min so it may last more than a week for this to finish.

C9 looks like they might GO

ALL

THE

WAY

to 2nd place.


----------



## redalert

Starladder ends on the 26th Sunday. My guess is the patch will hit the test client Monday or Tuesday and the main client later in the week .


----------



## tristanbear

Would anyone be willing to help a noob out at this game? I find that I'm absolute trash and don't understand if there is a certain way to play, or if what character you pick matters.. I'm extremely new to MOBAs in general so any help would be appreciated. If you're willing to help I'll send my steam name through PM to you.

Thanks all!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Would anyone be willing to help a noob out at this game? I find that I'm absolute trash and don't understand if there is a certain way to play, or if what character you pick matters.. I'm extremely new to MOBAs in general so any help would be appreciated. If you're willing to help I'll send my steam name through PM to you.
> 
> Thanks all!


https://purgegamers.true.io/g/dota-2-guide/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeo_5MdWEaO6CTYvZHqEDrQ/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/MerliniDota/videos

You should check out any of those links if you havent already


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I still think it is. What i was trying to say was that if Navi did not mind "fuxk" with them TongFu would have won.


Isn't any strat that lets you win, legit?

Don't know why the hate for Deathball. I didn't do so bad that meta.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Would anyone be willing to help a noob out at this game? I find that I'm absolute trash and don't understand if there is a certain way to play, or if what character you pick matters.. I'm extremely new to MOBAs in general so any help would be appreciated. If you're willing to help I'll send my steam name through PM to you.
> 
> Thanks all!


Join the OCN chatroom (it'll be empty since we only use it to invite people to the actual guild) and ask Red, me or Scoot to add you.

Or PM one of us your Steam ID and we'll send an invite.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Isn't any strat that lets you win, legit?
> 
> Don't know why the hate for Deathball. I didn't do so bad that meta.


Fair Warning, us OCNers use the evilferret drunk DOTO strat = 25% win rate but much more fun than try hard mode!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Fair Warning, us OCNers use the evilferret drunk DOTO strat = 25% win rate but much more fun than try hard mode!


Hey 25% of the time I win 100% of the time.









I rather have fun. I know I could do better if I played "meta" heroes and counter picked but whats the fun in that?

Nothing as good as winning as support TB.


----------



## redalert

http://blog.dota2.com/2015/04/the-dota-major-championships/

Going with the CSGO format for Pro Dota. After TI my guess it will be DAC and I guess ESL, Dreamhack, Starladder and MLG. Im not sure what will happen to other tourney's like the Summit, D2CL and other tourneys that will be left out of the mix.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://blog.dota2.com/2015/04/the-dota-major-championships/
> 
> Going with the CSGO format for Pro Dota. After TI my guess it will be DAC and I guess ESL, Dreamhack, Starladder and MLG. Im not sure what will happen to other tourney's like the Summit, D2CL and other tourneys that will be left out of the mix.


D2L is owned and run by EG is owned by Twitch which is also owned by Amazon eSports/gaming division... I think The Summit may partner with them since they work well with Twitch.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> D2L is owned and run by EG is owned by Twitch which is also owned by Amazon eSports/gaming division... I think The Summit may partner with them since they work well with Twitch.


True, Im not sure if they would want to have two major tourneys in the US which makes me wonder if MLG would have a chance to get to run one of the Majors. Does MLG run any of their tourney's outside of the US? The fanbase's is much bigger in the EU/CIS region and China/SEA regions compared to the US. It will be interesting to watch what happens in the future.


----------



## mylilpony

Lol Lina is such an easy hero...I had to go mid after my mid got mad at my safelane and they all went top to harass each other and flame each other and i had a huskar zone me out and an SB ganking, but i could just wave from tower to cs with bottle....


----------



## mr one

Hey, if someone up for a trades in items hit me up mr_minister1


----------



## connectwise

Do you guys know how these tournies determine who plays which side? Was also wondering why C9 chose to play dire twice vs alliance.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dam Secret is performing to poorly. Even the old Secret was stronger.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Do you guys know how these tournies determine who plays which side? Was also wondering why C9 chose to play dire twice vs alliance.


I know a coin flip is involved on who picks first. Now I think it works like this after you win the coin toss you have 2 choices either get 1st pick in the draft or pick which side you want to play on.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dam Secret is performing to poorly. Even the old Secret was stronger.


Sometime, other teams figured out their style and tenancies. At this level individual skill where everyone in the tournament is almost similar - does not really matter anymore - but who is the better team that can adapt or figure out their opponents.

For example like basketball if you know the star pro player likes going towards his right to the basket - you have the whole team defense prevent him for performing those moves. If the star player does not learn to go to his left or adapt, he will be Non-effective in a game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Sometime, other teams figured out their style and tenancies. At this level individual skill where everyone in the tournament is almost similar - does not really matter anymore - but who is the better team that can adapt or figure out their opponents.
> 
> For example like basketball if you know the star pro player likes going towards his right to the basket - you have the whole team defense prevent him for performing those moves. If the star player does not learn to go to his left or adapt, he will be Non-effective in a game.


Here is the problem. People figured out Navis style and Alliance Style after Ti3 but Secret? They have not won anything with the new Team. I mean they are suppose to be Nr #1 in EU and could not take 1 game off Alliance. It's sad though because with current state of things Ti5 is going to be another Asian finals.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Sometime, other teams figured out their style and tenancies. At this level individual skill where everyone in the tournament is almost similar - does not really matter anymore - but who is the better team that can adapt or figure out their opponents.
> 
> For example like basketball if you know the star pro player likes going towards his right to the basket - you have the whole team defense prevent him for performing those moves. If the star player does not learn to go to his left or adapt, he will be Non-effective in a game.


After making their 15-0 run in the DAC groupstage, teams just started banning Chen and Enigma every game and they havent been the same team. They just seem out of sync most of the time. It may have something to do with them kinda being forced into taking Arteezy when they really didnt want him but Zai wasnt gonna leave EG unless Arteezy came with him. I would of liked to seen them with someone like Bulldog as their offlaner and kept the rest of the roster the same. Bulldog was asked to join Secret but he declined the offer.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> After making their 15-0 run in the DAC groupstage, teams just started banning Chen and Enigma every game and they havent been the same team. They just seem out of sync most of the time. It may have something to do with them kinda being forced into taking Arteezy when they really didnt want him but Zai wasnt gonna leave EG unless Arteezy came with him. I would of liked to seen them with someone like Bulldog as their offlaner and kept the rest of the roster the same. Bulldog was asked to join Secret but he declined the offer.


It's a weird team. KuroKy used to be Carry but did support for Navi but when he moved to Secret he took the role again. Now he is back to support. RTZ is really a mid player and there is S4. They dont have a hard Carry player in their team like EE or Fear.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It's a weird team. KuroKy used to be Carry but did support for Navi but when he moved to Secret he took the role again. Now he is back to support. RTZ is really a mid player and there is S4. They dont have a hard Carry player in their team like EE or Fear.


Rtz is a farming mid kind of player like with a Naga which he is damn good with but as a safe lane farmer he just seems out of place. I didnt think Secret was gonna win this SL heading into the LAN I was expecting anywhere from 2-4th finish for them. Alliance matches up real well vs Secret so Im not entirely surprised they lost .. Current roster has played 2 LANs so far DAC and SL 12 with 3 more to go before TI5 : Redbull battlegrounds, The Summit and ESL so if they wanna win something they better do it soon. With 6.84 coming who knows what teams it will help and which teams it will hurt on the new patch.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Rtz is a farming mid kind of player like with a Naga which he is damn good with but as a safe lane farmer he just seems out of place. I didnt think Secret was gonna win this SL heading into the LAN I was expecting anywhere from 2-4th finish for them. Alliance matches up real well vs Secret so Im not entirely surprised they lost .. Current roster has played 2 LANs so far DAC and SL 12 with 3 more to go before TI5 : Redbull battlegrounds, The Summit and ESL so if they wanna win something they better do it soon. With 6.84 coming who knows what teams it will help and which teams it will hurt on the new patch.


VG looking so strong right now. They have a much better carry now.


----------



## evilferret

http://www.liquiddota.com/blogs/483942-chinese-netizens-discover-twitch-chat

"Foreigners flame very fiercely as well"
"It transcends boundaries"

I guess flame will bring us fans together?


----------



## redalert

You gotta love how crazy people get when a new patch is about to come out.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love how crazy people get when a new patch is about to come out.


Dota 2 is more important then Life.


----------



## redalert

The Dota 2 Test server was just updated


----------



## redalert

I was expecting changes with 6.84 but adding a bunch of new items wow http://www.dota2.com/684/

https://a.pomf.se/gtgabi.mp4
https://a.pomf.se/msytrs.mp4


----------



## evilferret

So many Aghs upgrades...


----------



## redalert

http://gfycat.com/UnfinishedTatteredAplomadofalcon


----------



## connectwise

6.84 is overwhelming. Soo many changes, but with the radiance and naga changes it looks like I might mid naga every game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.liquiddota.com/blogs/483942-chinese-netizens-discover-twitch-chat
> 
> "Foreigners flame very fiercely as well"
> "It transcends boundaries"
> 
> I guess flame will bring us fans together?


Everyone thinks it's funny. I couldn't find the humour in it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Wow so many changes. This is so good. The PRO scene is going to change big time.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Alchemist is now officially a farming support - buying Aghs for everyone in this Aghs for everyone patch...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> http://www.liquiddota.com/blogs/483942-chinese-netizens-discover-twitch-chat
> 
> "Foreigners flame very fiercely as well"
> "It transcends boundaries"
> 
> I guess flame will bring us fans together?


give us another West vs East finals and we shall see.

Personally though I really want a Russian team in the finals, especially empire, too bad none of them are gonna make it

EDIT : read the article. ROFL, SingSing DOES look like 430. Thank god I don't look like them. I don't look like chuan as well so that's even better

And I also did know about "SB"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dota 2 is more important then Life.


Hey what exactly is this......this "life" you were talking about?


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://purgegamers.true.io/g/dota-2-guide/
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeo_5MdWEaO6CTYvZHqEDrQ/videos
> https://www.youtube.com/user/MerliniDota/videos
> 
> You should check out any of those links if you havent already


Will check these out, thanks for the reply.


----------



## tristanbear

[/quote]Join the OCN chatroom (it'll be empty since we only use it to invite people to the actual guild) and ask Red, me or Scoot to add you.

Or PM one of us your Steam ID and we'll send an invite.[/quote]

Will do when I get home today mate!


----------



## mylilpony

can't wait to see more leshrac games, fun hero, was legit before, possibly OP. and lina hasn't been nerfed too much, unfortunately...


----------



## mylilpony

ok just finished the patch notes, is this garbage?

really just needed to nerf a handful of heroes, and add a couple of items, maybe? half of the changes are literal garbage.


----------



## HarrisLam

so im reading the patch, got to luna and it says eclipse beam per unit cap....

I thought that cap got removed some patches ago? So that you can beam the unlucky fellow to death if he happens to be the only one around you?

Since when did that buff got reverted? Now I'm just pissed.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so im reading the patch, got to luna and it says eclipse beam per unit cap....
> 
> I thought that cap got removed some patches ago? So that you can beam the unlucky fellow to death if he happens to be the only one around you?
> 
> Since when did that buff got reverted? Now I'm just pissed.


They did buff her Eclipse beam - with Aghs you can cast it on your team mate or creep or anywhere on the map in a 2000 range from Luna. Most of the time she dies before she can get all her eclipses off...

This make Earthshaker, Watermelon dude, CW, or basically anyone with a blink stun setup viable in team fights... heck even when you are solo farming a creep wave you can die from an eclipse too.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> They did buff her Eclipse beam - with Aghs you can cast it on your team mate or creep or anywhere on the map in a 2000 range from Luna. Most of the time she dies before she can get all her eclipses off...
> 
> This make Earthshaker, Watermelon dude, CW, or basically anyone with a blink stun setup viable in team fights... heck even when you are solo farming a creep wave you can die from an eclipse too.


No, I'm referring to the patch(es) where she can hit unlimited amount of beams onto the same target if it is the only target in range.

Don't tell me I've been delusional this whole time....if that's the case I might as well start doing drugs to go back to real life....

By the way that scepter buff makes her go the support route.

If she's #1 role like she always is, naturally she should be able to go head to head with anyone (not to the degree of tanking but you get the idea), cuz that's how she deals physical damage and get those nasty bounces off. If she fails to do that in any particular game, she fails as the carry and getting this >4k gold item to land the ultimate better wouldn't help your team win. Playing as support luna with this new scepter, however, grants a decent bit of magic damage around your tank in the team so it could be decent


----------



## Ramzinho

ok for me this patch is summarized in this..

1- AGHS AGHS AGHS AGHS AGHS AGHS
2- Rise of the supports
3- Rise of the Int Carries
4- Bye Bye Passive auras
5- No more solo pubbing. i aint touching dota if not in 4 man stack...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> ok for me this patch is summarized in this..
> 
> 1- AGHS AGHS AGHS AGHS AGHS AGHS
> 2- Rise of the supports
> 3- Rise of the Int Carries
> 4- Bye Bye Passive auras
> 5- No more solo pubbing. i aint touching dota if not in 4 man stack...


say it with me ramz.

DAT AGHS BOI~

again, ramz

DAT AGHS~


----------



## redalert

1st video is all of the new/updated Aghs upgrades. The 2nd is all the new hero changes and items everything is timemarked which makes it nice if your looking for a specific hero or item that was updated . 3rd video is for the lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Aghs still trash.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Aghs still trash.


The 2 best this patch are the centaur and the Naga one but as a support, I dont see a carry Naga getting an Aghs. Most aghs upgrades are pretty useless or gimmicky


----------



## PhilWrir

Edited a smidge
Just a reminder that OCN doesn't condone or allow discussion of any chat rooms using our name for legal reasons.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming




----------



## evilferret

They fixed a bunch of stuff on the test server.

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=159112

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=159118


----------



## Gregaroon

I'm super excited for this patch. I feel like the mask of madness nerf went really unnoticed, but its so huge. The move speed nerf is actually really big because it is what sniper and jugg used to rely on to escape and positioning for the most part, also no more annoying sniper using shrapnel a million times and running around you in circles. ^_^


----------



## redalert

This is the CD reduction if have Octarine Core in your inventory

They added all these new items with 6.84 but there were 11 other items that were being tested in the Beta Test client : Aether Staff, Red Mist, Iron Talon, Nightfall Striders, Rune Breaker, Bounty Pact, Nature's Mend, Blinders, Telescope, Whip, Venomous Spike. Might be more new items in future patches down the road.


----------



## scooter.jay

Breaking News : Much expected 6.84 dota patch was found dead at his hotel room. Police suspects gunshot wounds found at victims body might be caused from a long range rifle. Witnesses reported "Hoho" "Haha" sounds was heared right before shooting.


----------



## redalert

6.84 just went live a few minutes to the main client. Compendium and any new chests im guessing will be later today or Friday. TI5 announcements are supposed to be annouced this week also direct invites and qualifier teams


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 6.84 just went live a few minutes to the main client. Compendium and any new chests im guessing will be later today or Friday. TI5 announcements are supposed to be annouced this week also direct invites and qualifier teams


Fair warning - I will be picking Centaur WarRunner in almost every single OCN stacked game (Crystal Maiden or Zeus if heavy support is needed) and will be screaming "Leroy Jenkins!!!" when casting my Aghs ultimate...

edit: and now i see a lot of WoW google ads - Blizzard SEO is too OP


----------



## redalert

Tinker vs HR are playing a BO3 atm game 2 will be the 1st game on 6.84.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Fair warning - I will be picking Centaur WarRunner in almost every single OCN stacked game (Crystal Maiden or Zeus if heavy support is needed) and will be screaming "Leroy Jenkins!!!" when casting my Aghs ultimate...
> 
> edit: and now i see a lot of WoW google ads - Blizzard SEO is too OP


No Hearthstone?









Time to spam new meta for every build now.


----------



## redalert

The are still some bugs with new items. People unable to buy certain items and wrong item icons.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The are still some bugs with new items. People unable to buy certain items and wrong item icons.


How does that even happen lol.


----------



## speedyeggtart

The International 2015 Compendium is available! Volvo take my money!!!

http://blog.dota2.com/2015/04/the-international-2015-compendium/


----------



## C r o s b y




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Personally i think people should spend $10 for the compendium and call it a day.


----------



## connectwise

Really, I'm just going through with the lvl 50 compendium right now. You think it's not worth it?

TBH I don't even play atm, maybe in the future I'll play again.

Wait, wat the fudge, compendium has pets for heroes?? UGH....I hate those. There's ways to turn it off right?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Really, I'm just going through with the lvl 50 compendium right now. You think it's not worth it?
> 
> TBH I don't even play atm, maybe in the future I'll play again.
> 
> Wait, wat the fudge, compendium has pets for heroes?? UGH....I hate those. There's ways to turn it off right?


Why you want to pay so much....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why you want to pay so much....


With the amount of money that people spend here on the parts for their computers $25 is nothing. I mean if you wanna get too level 250 out it would cost you like a $110. Everyone spends money on stuff they dont really need all the time wasting money on cosmetics is just one of those things.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> With the amount of money that people spend here on the parts for their computers $25 is nothing. I mean if you wanna get too level 250 out it would cost you like a $110. Everyone spends money on stuff they dont really need all the time wasting money on cosmetics is just one of those things.


Dota 2 is F2 Play. This think is happening every year. $10 is enough. No reason to spend that much money for stupid stuff. Now they will have 3 other big events other then Ti. People dont spend as much as you think in hardware. I have not spend a penny in 1 year.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dota 2 is F2 Play. This think is happening every year. $10 is enough. No reason to spend that much money for stupid stuff. Now they will have 3 other big events other then Ti. People dont spend as much as you think in hardware. I have not spend a penny in 1 year.


The players here talk about new chests and new cosmetics every month, some of them get the arcana items as soon as they come out, and buy every tournament ticket that exists. I don't think your "$10 is enough" statement is gonna convince any of them.

After reading the compendium notes briefly, I do think that the lv1 compendium doesn't really get you anywhere (unless you very consistently get gold coins from reaching the selected goal every game, and play very frequently). So you either don't even buy the compendium and just watch your games in twitch, or buy the compendium, then make your way to lv25, preferably 50, to get in on most of the actions.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I personally bought the $25 compendium and still bought an extra 2400 points ... I want to get to at least lvl 175 as I want that new blackhole effect and seems I don't get time to play more than a game or 2 a day (due to work hours), I will be buying points to get it.

Question: according to Sunsfan, you need to be lvl 100 to unlock all immortal items (excluding the very rares) ... if I am unlucky and don't get the very rares, what would be the easiest way to get them ?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I personally bought the $25 compendium and still bought an extra 2400 points ... I want to get to at least lvl 175 as I want that new blackhole effect and seems I don't get time to play more than a game or 2 a day (due to work hours), I will be buying points to get it.
> 
> Question: according to Sunsfan, you need to be lvl 100 to unlock all immortal items (excluding the very rares) ... if I am unlucky and don't get the very rares, what would be the easiest way to get them ?


Wait till they're marketable.

I want the Nighstalker item but my luck with chests.









I love the new Alch. Creep/neutral nerf makes his item progression "faster" (comparatively to other farmers) .

Red, does consuming Aghs affect networth? Been too lazy to test.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Wait till they're marketable.
> 
> I want the Nighstalker item but my luck with chests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the new Alch. Creep/neutral nerf makes his item progression "faster" (comparatively to other farmers) .
> 
> Red, does consuming Aghs affect networth? Been too lazy to test.


I'm kind of interested in the new luna shield. Wanna know what it looks like.

If it looks like the golden iphone, I'll pass (oh the mainland chinese ppl and their golden everything...)

It would have been OK waiting, if the pending time isn't 4 effing months....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Wait till they're marketable.
> 
> I want the Nighstalker item but my luck with chests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the new Alch. Creep/neutral nerf makes his item progression "faster" (comparatively to other farmers) .
> 
> Red, does consuming Aghs affect networth? Been too lazy to test.


My luck was a bit better I got the NS set
I had to check the dev forum Alchemist's Scepter buff now counts towards net worth of that hero. Before if was removed from the net worth
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm kind of interested in the new luna shield. Wanna know what it looks like.
> 
> If it looks like the golden iphone, I'll pass (oh the mainland chinese ppl and their golden everything...)
> 
> It would be OK waiting, if the pending time isn't 4 effing months....


the 3 month thing does suck


----------



## hc_416

I got the golden shield... I wanted the ns set! only missing the ns set too


----------



## connectwise

Dotacinema got extremely lucky and got both ns and golden shield. bastards.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc_416*
> 
> I got the golden shield... I wanted the ns set! only missing the ns set too


I want the golden Luna shield, but instead got Night Stalkers "Batman" hat - at least the helmet makes him look like batman to me...


----------



## redalert

I watched a fair amount of games on the new patch seeing how people are trying out the new items.
Glimmer cape is by far the most popular and the best of the new items so far so useful.
Silver edge has been really good too with the break ability.
Every time I see someone get a Octarine Core it always seems like a Hex would of been a better.
Guardians greaves and solar crest I havent seen too much of them so far. Lotus Orb seems like its the most OP thing ever but its just hasnt had any impact and a waste of 4K gold.
Moon Shard I rarely saw and it was eventually comsumed for better items, its just a 7th for carry's that have too much money. Mango just seems to sit in peoples invetory's and never get used most games.
A casual mango works real well on Nyx and Ogre due to their base HP regen and the 1 HP regen from mango. Its still too early to say what item is good on who just my initial impressions so far.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Dotacinema got extremely lucky and got both ns and golden shield. bastards.


dam you connect. I didn't check the effects on the immortal items, debating on whether i should wait and sell

Now i watched this video and want to open them lol


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why you want to pay so much....


Realizing that I don't even play this game anymore, I shouldn't have bought the 35 dollar one.


----------



## Ramzinho

R I P Glimmer Cape, now costs 130 Mana


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> R I P Glimmer Cape, now costs 130 Mana


No surprise on the nerf but 130 mana way too high should of increased the CD to 25 seconds and mana cost of 75.


----------



## Ramzinho

the amount of shenanigans VP done on slark this game.. OMG...!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Realizing that I don't even play this game anymore, I shouldn't have bought the 35 dollar one.


That's what i dont understand. Just getting hats because you like shinny things is stupid.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That's what i dont understand. Just getting hats because you like shinny things is stupid.


Some people have more expendable cash and don't mind buying things that make them happy.

Everybody has different priorities and values.

That being said, I'm probably going to buy more points later. Leveling up naturally is awful and I want the Enigma item.


----------



## connectwise

Prediction time guys.

I can't decide between newbee or VPP, NIP or Aliance.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction time guys.
> 
> I can't decide between newbee or VPP, NIP or Aliance.


Ramz yells at me but I don't think Newbee will get a direct invite.

I think the only difference in our picks is TT for Empire and Alliance for Newbee.

Can't wait till we find out who are invited.


----------



## Ramzinho

It's the team that gets invited back not the PLAYERS...


----------



## redalert

Newbee hasn't done anything in the past 6 months. Previous TI winner or not they haven't earned a direct. None of the previous TI winner's were so bad the following year.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Newbee hasn't done anything in the past 6 months. Previous TI winner or not they haven't earned a direct. None of the previous TI winner's were so bad the following year.


Navi


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Newbee hasn't done anything in the past 6 months. Previous TI winner or not they haven't earned a direct. None of the previous TI winner's were so bad the following year.


NewBee? Do you mean Team RPG? They shouldn't be getting an invite indeed - the argument 'last year's TI winner' isn't really the best either, considering it was with a different lineup. Hao and xiao8 has left since then.


----------



## connectwise

Well we'll just have to find out soon then.


----------



## redalert

You dont see that everyday in a pro game


----------



## HarrisLam

WOW......

I simply cannot believe my luck.

August 3 - 8? That's exactly when my best buddy's having his wedding on......in Canada.....

So not only am I spending 2000 USD or more on the trip (only to attend the wedding), I'm now also going to miss all the Ti games beyond group stages

waow.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You dont see that everyday in a pro game


I clicked in hoping that he would solve the late-game-undying-item-build mystery for me. Too bad he didn't. He had very average items, just happened to get a lot more kills than others in the fights.

That said, Empire is a team that I've been a big fan of since a year ago before the last Ti. Seems like the lack of confidence on the big stage and lack of experience against eastern team are their biggest problems. I hope they go a lot further this time around.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Guys right now Navi or Alliance? Also Rave or TM?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Guys right now Navi or Alliance? Also Rave or TM?


Im guessing your talking about direct invites? I wouldnt pick either between Navi or Alliance but if I had to pick one it would be Alliance. I personally think Rave should get the invite but it wouldnt surprise if TM got it since they have big well known players on the team.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Im guessing your talking about direct invites? I wouldnt pick either between Navi or Alliance but if I had to pick one it would be Alliance. I personally think Rave should get the invite but it wouldnt surprise if TM got it since they have big well known players on the team.


I don't think both of those two Eruo teams will get a direct invite - but if anything it may be Navi.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Guys right now Navi or Alliance? Also Rave or TM?


Both Rave and TM! But no navi or A


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Both Rave and TM! But no navi or A


But TM has not won anything and if you go with past history they cant beat Navi.


----------



## tristanbear

I don't understand Dota lingo ;_;


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I don't understand Dota lingo ;_;


We were all new at one point if there is a term that you are not sure what it means just ask someone will help you





This needs to get fixed ASAP


----------



## Peter Nixeus

The most OP combo right now is an Aghs Centaur Warrunner and Bristle Back... I think Scoot has a very high winrate (7-3 last I spoke to him)... also when BB keeps casting Quill Spray while stunned, have CW casts his Ulti (Aghs upgraded) during that stun time - what happens is when the stun wears off BB will use up his mana for Quill Spray and deal massive damage or team wipe anyone in range.

Now I know why Scoots keep picking CW!!!





EDIT: New patch fixed it! It was a BUG! - GG Scooter!


----------



## redalert

Whenever these teams play against each other they always seem to have some of the most entertaining games.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> WOW......
> 
> I simply cannot believe my luck.
> 
> August 3 - 8? That's exactly when my best buddy's having his wedding on......in Canada.....
> 
> So not only am I spending 2000 USD or more on the trip (only to attend the wedding), I'm now also going to miss all the Ti games beyond group stages
> 
> waow.....
> I clicked in hoping that he would solve the late-game-undying-item-build mystery for me. Too bad he didn't. He had very average items, just happened to get a lot more kills than others in the fights.
> 
> That said, Empire is a team that I've been a big fan of since a year ago before the last Ti. Seems like the lack of confidence on the big stage and lack of experience against eastern team are their biggest problems. I hope they go a lot further this time around.


Undying so good now.

He feels a lot stronger with the XP/gold nerf.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The most OP combo right now is an Aghs Centaur Warrunner and Bristle Back... I think Scoot has a very high winrate (7-3 last I spoke to him)... also when BB keeps casting Quill Spray while stunned, have CW casts his Ulti (Aghs upgraded) during that stun time - what happens is when the stun wears off BB will use up his mana for Quill Spray and deal massive damage or team wipe anyone in range.
> 
> Now I know why Scoots keep picking CW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: New patch fixed it! It was a BUG! - GG Scooter!


Or pick Undying.

Is the Undying + enemy Cent Aghs fixed yet?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Undying so good now.
> 
> He feels a lot stronger with the XP/gold nerf.


That makes sense

need to continuously force fights though


----------



## redalert

wow they are doing the TI invites its like the NCAA basketball tourney


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am sad that Ti Qualifiers will be 24 hours. Was hopping it was like last year.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Wow open qualifiers to qualify for The International 2015 qualifiers! Any OCN members or OCN teams going to register and compete?!


----------



## scooter.jay

Ok so matchmaking is something i am trying to understand. Every time i climb in solo mmr when i check the dotabuff's of the games most have positive win rate then after about 200-300mmr gained suddenly i start to lose games? Then i check dotabuff's and in the games i lose most have sub 50% win rates or very few games? Now i thought i was just seeing things but this has happened a few times now? Does matchmaking see you winning then pair you with people that dont sort of a can this guy help these poor noobs win one lol. Just very strange that this seems to repeat itself?

To show you what i mean games like this sum it up lol. I really do try to win but sooo hard when you have these high quality people playing with you lol

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1452191456

wp slark









Probably just random but the pattern seems to be there lol


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Ok so matchmaking is something i am trying to understand. Every time i climb in solo mmr when i check the dotabuff's of the games most have positive win rate then after about 200-300mmr gained suddenly i start to lose games? Then i check dotabuff's and in the games i lose most have sub 50% win rates or very few games? Now i thought i was just seeing things but this has happened a few times now? Does matchmaking see you winning then pair you with people that dont sort of a can this guy help these poor noobs win one lol. Just very strange that this seems to repeat itself?
> 
> To show you what i mean games like this sum it up lol. I really do try to win but sooo hard when you have these high quality people playing with you lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1452191456
> 
> wp slark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just random but the pattern seems to be there lol


Yeah, it's probably random. People seem to agree that your win rate does not seem to have an influence in matchmaking.
Mostly because doing so would not make a whole lot of sense, when all the system is trying to do, is to pair you up so that both teams have close to the same average MMR (you can also see this on the pick screen).
It's probably rather natural, since if you go on a win streak and your MMR goes up by a lot, your games are inevitably going to be harder, because the average MMR of both teams would have to be increased.

When the game isn't close to balanced, the MMR gained or lost will then be reflected by that. So +25 means perfectly balanced by MMR, while e.g. +30 -30 means the losing team was favored by MMR when the match was made


----------



## Hl86

Solo que is just weird. Sometimes i get teams that understand dota and we play perfectly. Then i get games where omni and es goes to the offlane and leaves faceless alone to axe and some other in safe lane. He didn´t even get his midas before the game was over.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Yeah, it's probably random. People seem to agree that your win rate does not seem to have an influence in matchmaking.
> Mostly because doing so would not make a whole lot of sense, when all the system is trying to do, is to pair you up so that both teams have close to the same average MMR (you can also see this on the pick screen).
> It's probably rather natural, since if you go on a win streak and your MMR goes up by a lot, your games are inevitably going to be harder, because the average MMR of both teams would have to be increased.
> 
> When the game isn't close to balanced, the MMR gained or lost will then be reflected by that. So +25 means perfectly balanced by MMR, while e.g. +30 -30 means the losing team was favored by MMR when the match was made


Yeah just seems to be a funny pattern but trust me nothing changes from 2k to 3k games are the same ******* who random but cant play one hero let alone any one they random lol. I have now put it down to the fact that most at about 2.5k are on the way down not the way up lol


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That makes sense
> 
> need to continuously force fights though


Hasn't been an issue with the new patch for me. Every game hits at least 1 kill a minute (average closer to 1.8 kills per game since new patch).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Yeah just seems to be a funny pattern but trust me nothing changes from 2k to 3k games are the same ******* who random but cant play one hero let alone any one they random lol. I have now put it down to the fact that most at about 2.5k are on the way down not the way up lol


Remind me to random more!









Scoot check average queue time and average MMR. Usually longer queue times = more unbalanced games.

What time you play also seems to affect the player pool. Odd hours, I always get worse enemies/teammates.

Random gold so stronk Scoot! At 2k that's a huge advantage!

http://www.dota2.com/international/announcement/

Got 2 wrong. o.0

Newbee got invited.









Sooo who's going to make a fool of themselves in the open qualifiers?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Did the new patch fix the auto client Boot (Disconnect) that happens at least once every time you load the game?

Also if my team gives me first bounty rune - I will use to buy smoke and help gank!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Did the new patch fix the auto client Boot (Disconnect) that happens at least once every time you load the game?
> 
> Also if my team gives me first bounty rune - I will use to buy smoke and help gank!


I still see it if I leave Dota on overnight but the small crashes seem to have stopped.

No bounty rune for you! I leveled Greed first!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I still see it if I leave Dota on overnight but the small crashes seem to have stopped.
> 
> No bounty rune for you! I leveled Greed first!


That was legit though - ef alchy afk farming = aghs for everyone!!


----------



## redalert

Wow they really left the Zeus taunt with the coin in the game





They supposedly fix the gifting bug in the new patch


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Wow they really left the Zeus taunt with the coin in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They supposedly fix the gifting bug in the new patch


It would be epic if you can use that taunt to jump over and dodge Lions, SK, and Nyx's stuns!


----------



## evilferret

Does Octarine reduce the CD on taunts?

Heck, I don't even know if Refresher refreshes taunts.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hasn't been an issue with the new patch for me. Every game hits at least 1 kill a minute (average closer to 1.8 kills per game since new patch).


I'll have to try him more then.

I know him well enough, it's just that...with my slowly falling MMR, it's getting harder and harder to convince ppl to give me a solo off as undying.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'll have to try him more then.
> 
> I know him well enough, it's just that...with my slowly falling MMR, it's getting harder and harder to convince ppl to give me a solo off as undying.


I'm pushing more 2-1-2 this patch. Jungling and lane creeps got nerfed. Early aggression and kills seem to be the name of the game.

Still can't trust the majority of people to jungle so I don't even want solo off if offered.

Had a game this week where I had a jungle Ursa. His farm was worse than my offlane Spectre (I had to compromise safelane to last pick Zeus so the highest MMR player could get mid). Had to play 4 v 5 and I ended up roaming since there was no space to farm. Luckily we got mid to snowball and won. 1-3-21 Radiance Support Spectre... Radiance such a good support item.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm pushing more 2-1-2 this patch. Jungling and lane creeps got nerfed. Early aggression and kills seem to be the name of the game.
> 
> Still can't trust the majority of people to jungle so I don't even want solo off if offered.
> 
> Had a game this week where I had a jungle Ursa. His farm was worse than my offlane Spectre (I had to compromise safelane to last pick Zeus so the highest MMR player could get mid). Had to play 4 v 5 and I ended up roaming since there was no space to farm. Luckily we got mid to snowball and won. 1-3-21 Radiance Support Spectre... Radiance such a good support item.


the point of the solo offlane is to get the undying as much exp as possible and get to lv 5-6 as fast as possible. It is equally good if you have a good lane-mate and at lv 3 together, but knowing pubs....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> the point of the solo offlane is to get the undying as much exp as possible and get to lv 5-6 as fast as possible. It is equally good if you have a good lane-mate and at lv 3 together, but knowing pubs....


I think the problem is pubs than.









I rarely see a roaming support so usually solo offlane means a jungler and you know my feelings on that.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think the problem is pubs than.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely see a roaming support so usually solo offlane means a jungler and you know my feelings on that.


hmm...

if i recall correctly, the response of solo offlane in my games is a tri-lane in save. Given the nerf in the jungle this patch, this might become even more popular than the jungler option.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hmm...
> 
> if i recall correctly, the response of solo offlane in my games is a tri-lane in save. Given the nerf in the jungle this patch, this might become even more popular than the jungler option.


IMO trilane only good with certain carries that needs more gold than XP.

Personally hate trilanes in solo pubs. Requires too much coordination to be effective. Usually you'll end up with 2 underleveled supports or an underleveled carry.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> IMO trilane only good with certain carries that needs more gold than XP.
> 
> Personally hate trilanes in solo pubs. Requires too much coordination to be effective. Usually you'll end up with 2 underleveled supports or an underleveled carry.


Yeah, tri-lane suck in solo pubs.


----------



## HarrisLam

tri-lane only sucks if those players are good


----------



## Toxsick

Dont like the change.


----------



## redalert

Empire very impressive today vs VG


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Empire very impressive today vs VG


The problem with Empire is that they have always been like this and then under perform in Ti. Once people learn the patch the more stable teams start to win. Also these pre Ti tournaments after invites are out are pocket change compare to Ti price pool.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The problem with Empire is that they have always been like this and then under perform in Ti. Once people learn the patch the more stable teams start to win. Also these pre Ti tournaments after invites are out are pocket change compare to Ti price pool.


All true but the one thing that is different than prior years is they are beating teams like EG and VG on LAN which in prior years they werent doing. Now how much is due to it being a new patch and teams just "saving strats" for TI5 I guess will wait and see. They will most likely face VG in BO5 on Sunday. They will have two more possible LANS in June MLG and possibly DH. MLG will have EG but DH wont have any teams like EG, VG, iG, C9, Secret, LGD attending so will have a better idea how good they real are prior to TI. The funny thing about how Empire does terrible at TI's is they only qualified for TI4 which was surprising to me. I thought they played in more main event TI's than just TI4.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> All true but the one thing that is different than prior years is they are beating teams like EG and VG on LAN which in prior years they werent doing. Now how much is due to it being a new patch and teams just "saving strats" for TI5 I guess will wait and see. They will most likely face VG in BO5 on Sunday. They will have two more possible LANS in June MLG and possibly DH. MLG will have EG but DH wont have any teams like EG, VG, iG, C9, Secret, LGD attending so will have a better idea how good they real are prior to TI. The funny thing about how Empire does terrible at TI's is they only qualified for TI4 which was surprising to me. I thought they played in more main event TI's than just TI4.


If Ti5 is anything like Ti4 then the team people fear the least will win. Every team will study EG, VG, IG, Secret until Ti5. I think second level team like C9, Empire have a high chance unless they get figured out.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The problem with Empire is that they have always been like this and then under perform in Ti. Once people learn the patch the more stable teams start to win. Also these pre Ti tournaments after invites are out are pocket change compare to Ti price pool.


They have only been to 1 TI so far. Give them some time.

They are showing a lot of promise, probably not top 3 material, but very promising for top 6 positions.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ..

Just wanted to get more information on playing Invoker (again)

I got Quas Exort Voker down pat, just need to work on positioning a bit and also SS timing, but the rest of it I pretty much have where I need it ...

The question comes now where I have never played a Quas Wex Voker. At what point do you stop putting points into Quas/Wex before shifting to exort ?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> They have only been to 1 TI so far. Give them some time.
> 
> They are showing a lot of promise, probably not top 3 material, but very promising for top 6 positions.


What patch was it last year before Ti4 that Empire was dominating. Also winning tournaments now it's quite different then before. I only consider tournament results where all teams enter. That is why Ti is so big. You know all teams are giving it their best and using all the tricks in their book. Same think with DAC. Thinks like MLG. Starladder what Empire won no more then 1 good team was present there.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What patch was it last year before Ti4 that Empire was dominating. Also winning tournaments now it's quite different then before. I only consider tournament results where all teams enter. That is why Ti is so big. You know all teams are giving it their best and using all the tricks in their book. Same think with DAC. Thinks like MLG. Starladder what Empire won no more then 1 good team was present there.


6.80 patch running Dazzle and Slardar alot and they got stomped by DK at SL then the new patch came out the following week.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ..
> 
> Just wanted to get more information on playing Invoker (again)
> 
> I got Quas Exort Voker down pat, just need to work on positioning a bit and also SS timing, but the rest of it I pretty much have where I need it ...
> 
> The question comes now where I have never played a Quas Wex Voker. At what point do you stop putting points into Quas/Wex before shifting to exort ?


Max Wex and 4 points of Quas is when you start maxing Exort. You should get 1 level of Exort at level 10 or so (after 4/4 Quas/Wex). So basically, max Wex first, then Exort, and then Quas for your last levels.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What a game 5 by Secret. They played amazing Dota.


----------



## redalert

The game 4 was one of the better games I have seen in awhile. Pretty good series overall, now onto the Summit later this week


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The game 4 was one of the better games I have seen in awhile. Pretty good series overall, now onto the Summit later this week


Was able to watch only part of game 4. game 5 was more tense because of team ults and you can never underestimate a good BH and Echo but they never happen. All i can say in terms of farm Zai is a monster.


----------



## redalert

There is nothing worse than seeing an Engima with pretty good farm and have so little impact on the game. Everytime I see that I always remember TI3 GF game 5 with Puppey enigma.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> There is nothing worse than seeing an Engima with pretty good farm and have so little impact on the game. Everytime I see that I always remember TI3 GF game 5 with Puppey enigma.


If you noticed in G5, Secret had total map control. They completely dewarded IG. At one point IG could not see anything outside their base. Both enigma and es need good vision.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Max Wex and 4 points of Quas is when you start maxing Exort. You should get 1 level of Exort at level 10 or so (after 4/4 Quas/Wex). So basically, max Wex first, then Exort, and then Quas for your last levels.


Thanks very much







.. Will give it a go today and see how it feels ... ... It just feels weird playing QW instead of QE


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Thanks very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Will give it a go today and see how it feels ... ... It just feels weird playing QW instead of QE


The playstyle is way different for QW. You should start roaming at level 7, and even before if you know you can get kills.
Quas/Wex plays a roaming mid.
Exort plays a farming mid.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> The playstyle is way different for QW. You should start roaming at level 7, and even before if you know you can get kills.
> Quas/Wex plays a roaming mid.
> Exort plays a farming mid.


So that is where I go wrong with QE ... I start roaming when I hit level 9 (4x Quas, 4x Exort and 1x invoke) ... Then I put 2 points into Wex and max out invoke as far as possible ... I start with Null + Tangos, rush midas and then do my boots and Eul's...

With QW I did something similar with leveling except i took Wex instead of Exort and my starting items are Blades of Attack + Tangos into Midas then boots and Eul's ...

I just can't seem to get the timing down of the Tornado + EMP ... but I will get used to it

Anyone else messing up the timing of the new Deafening Blast ? ... that insta cast messes with my mojo ... hahaha


----------



## RedSunRises

Hey all! I am looking for any DOTA 2 players who use Linux as their operating system... I am having trouble with my wifi adapter (when I am in a Dota 2 match, it will disconnect at pretty regular intervals), so I am just trying to see what other Linux users are using for their adapters. Thanks!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Hey all! I am looking for any DOTA 2 players who use Linux as their operating system... I am having trouble with my wifi adapter (when I am in a Dota 2 match, it will disconnect at pretty regular intervals), so I am just trying to see what other Linux users are using for their adapters. Thanks!


You should ask in the Linux section, they all know about how bad wireless adapters are


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Hey all! I am looking for any DOTA 2 players who use Linux as their operating system... I am having trouble with my wifi adapter (when I am in a Dota 2 match, it will disconnect at pretty regular intervals), so I am just trying to see what other Linux users are using for their adapters. Thanks!


You could try the clientport options and see if it helps.

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=6370-QPHJ-3567

Are you using an compatible adapter?

I forgot what model I'm using but I used this list.

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/PCI/


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Hey all! I am looking for any DOTA 2 players who use Linux as their operating system... I am having trouble with my wifi adapter (when I am in a Dota 2 match, it will disconnect at pretty regular intervals), so I am just trying to see what other Linux users are using for their adapters. Thanks!


If you are talking about USB Wifi adapters - USB Wifi Adapters using the Ralink chipset are the best one to use with Linux systems.

Same with PCI or any other Wifi Adapters - make sure they are using Ralink Chipsets.


----------



## offroadz

anyone else having troubles getting into the international compendium today?


----------



## Jim888

hey guys...I THINK I'm gonna be back soon...been trying to move for about 6 months now and finally did it about 4 weeks ago...just trying to get the room set up so the rig can be setup proper...then back to DOTA!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> hey guys...I THINK I'm gonna be back soon...been trying to move for about 6 months now and finally did it about 4 weeks ago...just trying to get the room set up so the rig can be setup proper...then back to DOTA!


Yes! Time for more shenanigans!


----------



## redalert

Summit 3 starting in about 45 minutes. VG vs Rave and EG vs C9. The format IIRC is 4 teams in each group playing in BO3 for the group stage


----------



## evilferret

o.0


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Long time since I posted here!

how is everyone doing?

Ef, is your compendium level 250 yet? haha


----------



## redalert

Not enough 2-0 20 minute stomps in the Summit LAN so far


----------



## Ramzinho

TI4 all over again !!!!!!


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

EG, cmon boys! x)

Doing a give-a-way (if not allowed, my bad.. don't see it in the rules).

I have a lot of extra TI5 immortals, if you're on my friendslist you get priority.

If you're not P.M. me which one you're interested and your steam id 64 or custom url.

I will not donate to private profiles or to someone with a low level steam account and or low dota hours.

Just want to make some people happy during this TI5 (where EG win, again)!!

GL all HF


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> EG, cmon boys! x)
> 
> Doing a give-a-way (if not allowed, my bad.. don't see it in the rules).
> 
> I have a lot of extra TI5 immortals, if you're on my friendslist you get priority.
> 
> If you're not P.M. me which one you're interested and your steam id 64 or custom url.
> 
> I will not donate to private profiles or to someone with a low level steam account and or low dota hours.
> 
> Just want to make some people happy during this TI5 (where EG win, again)!!
> 
> GL all HF


How come i never came across you before? Guess you only play past 10pm EST


----------



## HarrisLam

have anyone tried any scepter combinations yet? (i'm talking about at least 2 scepters on 2 different heros)

Interested in seeing how some of them perform.

One of them would be scepter NS and scepter luna.

NS gets flying vision, luna cast ult on NS......wonder how it will interact


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

On now.

I am thinking it's because I get pretty exhausted with aching back and shoulders after carrying Sun.

Add in E and the gang, man I swear I move mountains.. Almost broke my damn back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> EG, cmon boys! x)
> 
> How come i never came across you before? Guess you only play past 10pm EST
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus
Click to expand...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> On now.
> 
> I am thinking it's because I get pretty exhausted with aching back and shoulders after carrying Sun.
> 
> Add in E and the gang, man I swear I move mountains.. Almost broke my damn back!
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


You don't jaja enough.









Peruvian Doto best Doto!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> have anyone tried any scepter combinations yet? (i'm talking about at least 2 scepters on 2 different heros)
> 
> Interested in seeing how some of them perform.
> 
> One of them would be scepter NS and scepter luna.
> 
> NS gets flying vision, luna cast ult on NS......wonder how it will interact


Just go Alch and tell team to go Aghs heroes?

I've tried Luna Aghs + Io bomb. It's fun.










NS + Luna Aghs combo seems eh.

Gyro Aghs is fun and easy to combo with the team.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> On now.
> 
> I am thinking it's because I get pretty exhausted with aching back and shoulders after carrying Sun.
> 
> Add in E and the gang, man I swear I move mountains.. Almost broke my damn back!
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


Carrying SUN? Ok man now you are lying. You can't carry such a support... SUN = Best Dazzle NA/SA/EU/SEA

EF ? Yeah i know such a terrible dated 1000 years old player.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You don't jaja enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peruvian Doto best Doto!


JAJAJAJA


----------



## tristanbear

Do you guys think I should research some guides or do you think I will learn by playing. I still really have no Idea what I'm doing,and I have around 10 hours in game.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Do you guys think I should research some guides or do you think I will learn by playing. I still really have no Idea what I'm doing,and I have around 10 hours in game.


Well.. we have people with 4k hours and still doesn't know what they are doing man







.. don't worry.. if i can i would thank everyone in this thread for taking me in from a total useless noob to at least understand what heroes does. You need to start with Purge's Guide to dota to get a general idea. / watch streams.. don't try to copy them.. cause they are very high skill players. play with the guys on the guild. some certian people will help you.. Evilferret is an amazing guy.

if you are into the game.. you have to know that it's not for the weak. you will rage, you will get angry, you will be called names in games. it's a really poisonous community outside OCN.

I'd really suggest your play simple heroes. know your way into the game slowly and if anybody starts calling you names/ getting on your nerves on the game.. mute and relax. After watching purge to learn the baiscs. start watching tournaments. that would give you and teach you hero synergies. also don't expect people to do that in pubs. but again it helps your mechanics / understanding of the game.

and after you reach a certain level purge is no more good for you. you will need to move to more advanced people. like Merlini , you will learn more mechanics, you can grind the math in your head and get a lot more better experience with the games.

Wish you the best man. hit RedAlert to add you to the OCN guild and i hope we can have a OCN night again soon.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Do you guys think I should research some guides or do you think I will learn by playing. I still really have no Idea what I'm doing,and I have around 10 hours in game.


Depends what type of player you are.

Some people learn from studying better and some by doing.

Bad thing about just studying is your mechanics will be weak. Just practicing could lead to bad habits or the dreaded cruise control.

IMO, if you only have 10 hrs just watch basic Purge videos to get a grasp on basic "proper" Dota and just play. Mechanics (especially farming) > game theory at lower MMR.

I thought you were in the OCN guild? Ask for an invite if you aren't and try to find people to coach you.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Well.. we have people with 4k hours and still doesn't know what they are doing man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. don't worry.. if i can i would thank everyone in this thread for taking me in from a total useless noob to at least understand what heroes does. You need to start with Purge's Guide to dota to get a general idea. / watch streams.. don't try to copy them.. cause they are very high skill players. play with the guys on the guild. some certian people will help you.. Evilferret is an amazing guy.
> 
> if you are into the game.. you have to know that it's not for the weak. you will rage, you will get angry, you will be called names in games. it's a really poisonous community outside OCN.
> 
> I'd really suggest your play simple heroes. know your way into the game slowly and if anybody starts calling you names/ getting on your nerves on the game.. mute and relax. After watching purge to learn the baiscs. start watching tournaments. that would give you and teach you hero synergies. also don't expect people to do that in pubs. but again it helps your mechanics / understanding of the game.
> 
> and after you reach a certain level purge is no more good for you. you will need to move to more advanced people. like Merlini , you will learn more mechanics, you can grind the math in your head and get a lot more better experience with the games.
> 
> Wish you the best man. hit RedAlert to add you to the OCN guild and i hope we can have a OCN night again soon.


Thanks for the help, I'll check out the guides. And 4k hours?? Damn, I have played Garry's Mod since 2011 and still only have 330 hours, thats my most played game. I'm actually part of the OCN guild and friends with RedAlert on steam but I really don't know what a Guild is or how to access the people on it.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Thanks for the help, I'll check out the guides. And 4k hours?? Damn, I have played Garry's Mod since 2011 and still only have 330 hours, thats my most played game. I'm actually part of the OCN guild and friends with RedAlert on steam but I really don't know what a Guild is or how to access the people on it.


'

Most of us are 3K hours. but we didn't actually play that much. 3 years ago twitch wasn't super known and we actually bought tickets to watch games. i think i've 1000 hours of idle dota


----------



## offroadz

dota is a hard game to learn especially if you're new to moba's. I remember putting in 12 hour days every weekend, just to get the basics of it, I just hit 1400 hours and still feel very new. Like mentioned before the community is very toxic, don't let people get you down, it is a game and both teams cant win.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> '
> 
> Most of us are 3K hours. but we didn't actually play that much. 3 years ago twitch wasn't super known and we actually bought tickets to watch games. i think i've 1000 hours of idle dota


That's still 2k hours in game. I honestly don' t understand how people have the time to play these games, I can maybe player for an hour or two the whole day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> dota is a hard game to learn especially if you're new to moba's. I remember putting in 12 hour days every weekend, just to get the basics of it, I just hit 1400 hours and still feel very new. Like mentioned before the community is very toxic, don't let people get you down, it is a game and both teams cant win.


I kind of just want to get an idea of what is going on so I can enjoy the game for what it is. It's kind of like watching a foreign film at the moment. I dont understand the language so I can't really enjoy the film for what it is. I don't honestly care about getting that good at the game, I just want to get a grasp of the basics.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

DOTA TV ... I can't even compare to twitch.. I hate twitch, dotatv4life... Watching EG vs Rave BTS 3 (have ticket) lmk if anyone wants inv
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> '
> 
> Most of us are 3K hours. but we didn't actually play that much. 3 years ago twitch wasn't super known and we actually bought tickets to watch games. i think i've 1000 hours of idle dota


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> That's still 2k hours in game. I honestly don' t understand how people have the time to play these games, I can maybe player for an hour or two the whole day.
> I kind of just want to get an idea of what is going on so I can enjoy the game for what it is. It's kind of like watching a foreign film at the moment. I dont understand the language so I can't really enjoy the film for what it is. I don't honestly care about getting that good at the game, I just want to get a grasp of the basics.


I have 6,500 hours.. .but that is not how much time I've played. It's just how long DOTA client has ran on a workstation.

If you want to see how long you've actually played, you need to use dotabuff or similar site > matches > all time, all lobbies, etc

It will tell you your total days + hours actually in a match


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Thanks for the help, I'll check out the guides. And 4k hours?? Damn, I have played Garry's Mod since 2011 and still only have 330 hours, thats my most played game. I'm actually part of the OCN guild and friends with RedAlert on steam but I really don't know what a Guild is or how to access the people on it.


http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Guild


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Do you guys think I should research some guides or do you think I will learn by playing. I still really have no Idea what I'm doing,and I have around 10 hours in game.


You can check out for the guide Welcome to Dota you suck by purge, itll really help you a lot.
If youre new to moba games, i suggest you play with some friends who already play dota.
When i started i had few friends who i used to play and learn with, This really helped me a lot.
Now i have almost 2400 hrs in dota, and know everything really well








Itll take you at least 2 weeks minimum to get the hang of it.
You tube videos are always there.
And yes not to forget co op bot games on easy or medium for beginner, itll really help you


----------



## evilferret

I feel like I'm the only one to use Guild functions. o.0

I rarely bother checking for open parties but I do still open my party up.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I feel like I'm the only one to use Guild functions. o.0
> 
> I rarely bother checking for open parties but I do still open my party up.


Guild fonctions? Just spam invites to friend list and voila! haha

Mang check your steam trade offers, I sent you a giff!


----------



## Hl86

My team take two racks. We celebrated by buying 2 rapiers, then we go back to finish, get wiped out and Bounty hunter gets both rapiers. Now the funs begin for them. On first try we got wiped instantly, but on second enigma casted the perfect Blackhole and we win. What a twist.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

i have 3 other guilds and everyone was afk when I asked, slick. Almost always host in my d2 betting guilds, but I always chain kick people to make sure everyone that wants in gets in.

Always, gotta be slick. Imms murc u nub <3

How bout dem EG boyz!!

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> My team take two racks. We celebrated by buying 2 rapiers, then we go back to finish, get wiped out and Bounty hunter gets both rapiers. Now the funs begin for them. On first try we got wiped instantly, but on second enigma casted the perfect Blackhole and we win. What a twist.


And this is why people play Dota


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> And this is why people play Dota


should I not be doing it for the fame, money, and women?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> should I not be doing it for the fame, money, and women?


FOR Spartaaaaaaaaa.. Oh wait wrong movie


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> You can check out for the guide Welcome to Dota you suck by purge, itll really help you a lot.
> If youre new to moba games, i suggest you play with some friends who already play dota.
> When i started i had few friends who i used to play and learn with, This really helped me a lot.
> Now i have almost 2400 hrs in dota, and know everything really well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itll take you at least 2 weeks minimum to get the hang of it.
> You tube videos are always there.
> And yes not to forget co op bot games on easy or medium for beginner, itll really help you


Watched the "Welcome to Dota 2, you suck" video and every word that comes out of this guys mouth is completely gibberish to me. I don't know what's going on or what he is talking about, it's completely lost on me.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Watched the "Welcome to Dota 2, you suck" video and every word that comes out of this guys mouth is completely gibberish to me. I don't know what's going on or what he is talking about, it's completely lost on me.


Well this guy ^^ reads the top youtube comment and says the same thing here, funny.

By the way i told you to check the guide not the video, and i have checked the starting 10 mins of the video my self and its not gibberish for a beginner.
Anyways this is the guide to read https://purgegamers.true.io/g/dota-2-guide/


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> should I not be doing it for the fame, money, and women?


you should consult Chuan about the women part before you make your final decision.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you should consult Chuan about the women part before you make your final decision.


But Chuan got a gurl at the end!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Watched the "Welcome to Dota 2, you suck" video and every word that comes out of this guys mouth is completely gibberish to me. I don't know what's going on or what he is talking about, it's completely lost on me.







http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=123364976

https://purgegamers.true.io/g/dota-2-guide/

Purge's guides cover the "basics" of Dota. You're only 10 hrs into Dota so you're probably overwhelmed.

Either put in the effort to study and learn or just tough it out and play games until you understand the necessity of the "basics".

I'm scared. I showed the wife Purge's video and she asked why I thought she was noob. She doesn't play but I guess years of being forced to watch Pro games with me payed off.


----------



## Valor958

Man, i always wondered what those giant buildings in the back were called. I just assumed they were giant 'suck' buttons the enemy pounded on to let you know you lost


----------



## Hl86

Team secret won the summit 13 minutes in with Bounty hunter and crystal maiden. Wow...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Team secret won the summit 13 minutes in with Bounty hunter and crystal maiden. Wow...


why can't i win a single pub game with crystal maiden...


----------



## redalert

Bad laning + Bad draft = quick GG for TS3 tourney.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> why can't i win a single pub game with crystal maiden...


CM is a.... just a killer CM







i allways make her from support to carry


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> CM is a.... just a killer CM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i allways make her from support to carry


Yea , with the Glimmer Cape she is a killer... Just freeze , get near the enemy in team fight , ult and glimmer away.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Yea , with the Glimmer Cape she is a killer... Just freeze , get near the enemy in team fight , ult and glimmer away.


Or get a maelstorm, dagon, etheral blade and some stuff for regen







or same maelstorm, mkb, bkb and aghs


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Or get a maelstorm, dagon, etheral blade and some stuff for regen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or same maelstorm, mkb, bkb and aghs


Tried that , she is still too squishy. She is good only for burst with ethereal and dagon + the spells. Though ethereal is just far too expensive, it will be way better to get Veil and 1 lvl dagon.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Update 6.84c is coming out... Icefrog nerfed ef's roaming Gyro!!! (j/k, we can blame Arteezy's Gyro play during The Summit 3)


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Update 6.84c is coming out... Icefrog nerfed ef's roaming Gyro!!! (j/k, we can blame Arteezy's Gyro play during The Summit 3)


The balances are eh... they keep ruining the game with every patch.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> The balances are eh... they keep ruining the game with every patch.


Just be ahead of the meta.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Update 6.84c is coming out... Icefrog nerfed ef's roaming Gyro!!! (j/k, we can blame Arteezy's Gyro play during The Summit 3)


Time to find the next meta.









Nerf isn't that bad.


----------



## HarrisLam

i got close with a CM win last night, still couldn't get it.

Our team was more spell oriented while the other team had better carries. Despite tinker mid being not as sharp as I would like him to be (got owned like 3 times by silencer laning stage), we were doing quite well in terms of both kills and towers.

But when 30min hits, they started turning, and my CM BKB got delayed for at least 10 mins through 3-4 deaths.

The best part was when I finally got BKB after my fairly early scepter, I looked at my teammates items.....

drow position 1 : treads yasha shadowblade helm of dominator
tinker mid : BoT soul ring blink bottle

Are you f'ing kidding me.....

After 40min mark their main heros got BKB and you know what happened from there.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

That Ursa set!

http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=444553973


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> That Ursa set!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=444553973


Another Cowboy


----------



## Sunz

inhouse anyone???


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> inhouse anyone???


I've been talking to scoot about this and saying it was well over due.


----------



## evilferret

Scoot! Giff inhouse!

If we got enough interest I can set up an informal inhouse for Memorial Weekend (US Holiday, this weekend).


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I may join inhouse if I don't go somewhere this weekend...


----------



## mylilpony

this patch is so unenjoyable for me i think i'm playing mostly cs now. last patch, with a few hero nerfs and maybe a couple new items wouldve been great.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I've been talking to scoot about this and saying it was well over due.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Scoot! Giff inhouse!
> 
> If we got enough interest I can set up an informal inhouse for Memorial Weekend (US Holiday, this weekend).


Still on it but been difficult to get some things sorted. Did have a couple of dates but then could not get it all together but soon we will have something sorted


----------



## redalert

http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/36si0t/ti5_qualifiers_coverage_hub_of_awesomeness/

FYI be sure to get your qualifier predictions (starts May 25) there is alot more points to be earned compared to last year


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/36si0t/ti5_qualifiers_coverage_hub_of_awesomeness/
> 
> FYI be sure to get your qualifier predictions (starts May 25) there is alot more points to be earned compared to last year


Red! If there's a list of safe predictions let me know.

I feel totally out of the loop for quals. I don't know who's on half the teams in the quals.


----------



## Atham

Inhouse this weekend? That would be fun, but EXAMS.

Hopefully Tox will show us his 5k greatness.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Inhouse this weekend? That would be fun, but EXAMS.
> 
> Hopefully Tox will show us his 5k greatness.


tox quit dota for good. he sold his hardware and going to work on his studies.. that's what he told me last time.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Inhouse this weekend? That would be fun, but EXAMS.
> 
> Hopefully Tox will show us his 5k greatness.
> 
> 
> 
> tox quit dota for good. he sold his hardware and going to work on his studies.. that's what he told me last time.
Click to expand...

I heard something similar about him, I just was not sure. That is a pity. I guess we will have to see Xeqn wreck.


----------



## mylilpony

This is a huge bummer. I only got to play with him a few times but he was always very friendly and fun to play with http://www.gamespresso.com/2015/05/19/dota-legend-fierce-passes-on/ Videos on youtube are very helpful too, if you haven't seen them. https://www.youtube.com/user/ProfessorFiercE


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Inhouse this weekend? That would be fun, but EXAMS.
> 
> Hopefully Tox will show us his 5k greatness.
> 
> 
> 
> tox quit dota for good. he sold his hardware and going to work on his studies.. that's what he told me last time.
Click to expand...

Props to him for figuring out his priorities and following though. Too bad though.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> tox quit dota for good. he sold his hardware and going to work on his studies.. that's what he told me last time.


I still see him in Dota every once in awhile... unless he sold the account.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> tox quit dota for good. he sold his hardware and going to work on his studies.. that's what he told me last time.
> 
> 
> 
> I still see him in Dota every once in awhile... unless he sold the account.
Click to expand...

I think he sold it.

Will Sun be joining as well? I just might watch his dazzle and lich for educational purposes.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I think he sold it.
> 
> Will Sun be joining as well? I just might watch his dazzle and lich for educational purposes.


Just jajaja at Sun and ask him to carry you.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I think he sold it.
> 
> Will Sun be joining as well? I just might watch his dazzle and lich for educational purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Just jajaja at Sun and ask him to carry you.
Click to expand...

Isn't that what usually happens? Start as a support, drafts an all invis team, and then tries to carry. Typical Peruvian (Just kidding, Sun)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Isn't that what usually happens? Start as a support, drafts an all invis team, and then tries to carry. Typical Peruvian (Just kidding, Sun)


So basically any OCN stack?









I think I get worse team comp with OCN than randoms, luckily I like OCN'ers.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> So basically any OCN stack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I get worse team comp with OCN than randoms, luckily I like OCN'ers.


You need to stop your crazy meta stuff in order to win.

And the fierce news.. heart breaking


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> You need to stop your crazy meta stuff in order to win.
> 
> And the fierce news.. heart breaking


I thought I was winning because of my crazy meta.









Definitely felt Fierce was under appreciated in the Dota community. He has some of the best intermediate Dota videos.

If you haven't seen Fierce's video on positioning and zone control, please watch it.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I thought I was winning because of my crazy meta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely felt Fierce was under appreciated in the Dota community. He has some of the best intermediate Dota videos.
> 
> If you haven't seen Fierce's video on positioning and zone control, please watch it.


i watched this like 12 times


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i watched this like 12 times


Not you!









I know I told you to watch his videos.

Ugh working late tonight.






This reminded me of Sun. He always makes every game of Dota fun time.


----------



## redalert

Anyone gonna try to win that $20K for the Dota movie contest? I only remember Fierce because of this video


----------



## evilferret

Can anybody recommend a way to download videos from youtube?

I want to download all of Fierce's tutorials in case it gets pulled down.

I wish I knew how to make Doto videos...


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Anyone gonna try to win that $20K for the Dota movie contest? I only remember Fierce because of this video


This Video reminds me Why i used to love navi so much...now ... all teams lack that character... or is it just me !


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can anybody recommend a way to download videos from youtube?
> 
> I want to download all of Fierce's tutorials in case it gets pulled down.
> 
> I wish I knew how to make Doto videos...


Firefox has addons to do that but chrome doesnt try using this http://www.videohelp.com/software/MassTube


----------



## sakundes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can anybody recommend a way to download videos from youtube?
> 
> I want to download all of Fierce's tutorials in case it gets pulled down.
> 
> I wish I knew how to make Doto videos...


add ss to the youtube URL... goes like this..

*SS*youtube.com/watchXXXXXXX


----------



## connectwise

Speaking of navi!


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Speaking of navi!


Oh Navi. No team will be like them in their prime. I was very wishful that Suma1l might make things interesting as he is an aggressive player, but it does not seem like the feral spirit of Navi will be once again.


----------



## sakundes

For the DOTA2 film contest, I just hope that this guy submits an entry. He's simply one of my favorite uploaders in youtube. check his vid here


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakundes*
> 
> For the DOTA2 film contest, I just hope that this guy submits an entry. He's simply one of my favorite uploaders in youtube. check his vid here


Did that set ever get into the game? It seems like it would motivate me to learn how to play invoker.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1498933440 - Comeback is real in this one. Overly confident Alchemist got rekt twice and fed the entire team ALOT gold and xp. Then we just were cautious and managed to sneak in some kills before a team fight, resulting in TOTAL OWNAGE COMEBACK.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

I have decided to become a try hard again

If you missed the post on reddit, NEL and IXDL are ending on the 4th. Here is IXMike's post on Reddit from a day ago

https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/36wqmx/faceit_pro_league_expands_to_north_america/
*
TLDR:* "FACEIT" has merged with NEL to create a NA LEAGUE.

There is 0 skill requirement to join. I cannot rate it as I am very new here.. though, I feel playing within the same community, will be a much more enjoyable experience.. and if it isn't well, I'll just leave.

if you're interested in coming over and trying this out with me (using my 5.5K+ account), you can use my refer a friend link play.faceit.com/?referral=14ca7deb-96f2-4846-9df3-78230464c79c which gives us perks.

I am not advertising the league, I am going to try it out for myself, and try to bring some friends to try with me... Everything is better with friends, _almost everything_. (I got Sun, so far).

*There are different leagues, with different skill levels but top teams such as EG, C9, Secret, etc have all committed to take part.*

It takes under 30 seconds to register, if you want to poke around, use a burner e-mail if feeling uncomfortable.

1) play.faceit.com/?referral=14ca7deb-96f2-4846-9df3-78230464c79c

^^ click that link to sign up or sign up at http://play.faceit.com/

2) Fill in basic info, they don't verify name, only an e-mail address

3) Connect your account to steam, the same way you do with DOTA2LOUNGE, Dotabuff, and son

4) Add the bot, click verify (make sure your profile is public).

5) Start playing

If you guys are interested I'll give feedback on how it goes.

~Be EZ

P.S.

Expectations for immortals are so high now, no doubt they will disappoint.

My give-a-way is still happening.. just waiting for the next chest to see how many points to slam into these comps.


----------



## redalert

The TI 5 qualifiers start in less than 2 hours from now. Its gone be 24/7 Dota for the next week. The mango stream will be the lounge stream the rest will have the games.
http://www.twitch.tv/ti5sange
http://www.twitch.tv/ti5yasha
http://www.twitch.tv/ti5skadi
http://www.twitch.tv/ti5mango


----------



## sakundes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Did that set ever get into the game? It seems like it would motivate me to learn how to play invoker.


unfortunately it didnt. the set was prolly too awesome for a regular release. something of that kind is at arcana level or a special set released for leagues.


----------



## Sunz

The inhouse last night was fun, too bad i got KMAC









We should do it more often.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> The inhouse last night was fun, too bad i got KMAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should do it more often.


Did Kmac rage?









Maybe next time we balance.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The TI 5 qualifiers start in less than 2 hours from now. Its gone be 24/7 Dota for the next week. The mango stream will be the lounge stream the rest will have the games.
> http://www.twitch.tv/ti5sange
> http://www.twitch.tv/ti5yasha
> http://www.twitch.tv/ti5skadi
> http://www.twitch.tv/ti5mango


I can never get the stream to work with my VLC player.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> The inhouse last night was fun, too bad i got KMAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should do it more often.


Where is the invite?

Remind me why I am sub'd to this forum or what the hell I am doing here again

Everyone is reported


----------



## HarrisLam

how did i manage to miss an entire inhouse event lol....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Oh Navi. No team will be like them in their prime. I was very wishful that Suma1l might make things interesting as he is an aggressive player, but it does not seem like the feral spirit of Navi will be once again.


Team Empire says hello.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how did i manage to miss an entire inhouse event lol....
> 
> Team Empire says hello.


Because it wasn't really an inhouse, it was Sun wanting to rekt me so we got 2 stacks together and scrimmed.









We should definitely do more of these. It was fun.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

You're dead to me

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> The inhouse last night was fun, too bad i got KMAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should do it more often.


Watched the game - Your team got the MMR advantage though -


----------



## mylilpony

^I guess MMR is meaningless.









I had a game yesterday, my offlane had 10k hours of dota, and freefarm offlane, and was missing last hits for numerous waves (I was watching the replay wondering why the game was so hard), and rarely used greaves to help in teamfights. PL against DK magnus earthshaker gyro and a bloodseeker w/ mjolnir, not fun!! Doesn't help that we had techies (which is fine because they had 4 melee and we did well), and my mid decided to go shadow blade. Against a team with gems, sentries, and a bloodseeker. He had 5k hours of dota, and was similarly bad. He would go invis to scout their side, looking for their DK ( who had silver edge and gem), while repeatedly being told not to go try and 1v5 them and would die multiple times for no reason, and had 3rd lowest farm in game. And my support went octarine core against BS and all that stun/teamfight instead of euls/ghost scepter/forcestaff.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> ^I guess MMR is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a game yesterday, my offlane had 10k hours of dota, and freefarm offlane, and was missing last hits for numerous waves (I was watching the replay wondering why the game was so hard), and rarely used greaves to help in teamfights. PL against DK magnus earthshaker gyro and a bloodseeker w/ mjolnir, not fun!! Doesn't help that we had techies (which is fine because they had 4 melee and we did well), and my mid decided to go shadow blade. Against a team with gems, sentries, and a bloodseeker. He had 5k hours of dota, and was similarly bad. He would go invis to scout their side, looking for their DK ( who had silver edge and gem), while repeatedly being told not to go try and 1v5 them and would die multiple times for no reason, and had 3rd lowest farm in game. And my support went octarine core against BS and all that stun/teamfight instead of euls/ghost scepter/forcestaff.


Do you knoww what is BAD , with CAPITAL LETTERS ?
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1503688293

This game... Last pick was Yellow , he had marked MID. HE WENT RANDOM AND GETS ELDER TITAN. Then he goes for Safe lane. Where he does 0 work. THEN WE ARE MAKING COMEBACK ! Clockwerk does all the stuff, while me = bait + fodder damage along with Lion. AND JUST ABOUT WHEN WERE GOING TO FIGHT THEM MID AND WIN, HE DC AND DID NOT CAME BACK... 20 minutes later, game was over.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> ^I guess MMR is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a game yesterday, my offlane had 10k hours of dota, and freefarm offlane, and was missing last hits for numerous waves (I was watching the replay wondering why the game was so hard), and rarely used greaves to help in teamfights. PL against DK magnus earthshaker gyro and a bloodseeker w/ mjolnir, not fun!! Doesn't help that we had techies (which is fine because they had 4 melee and we did well), and my mid decided to go shadow blade. Against a team with gems, sentries, and a bloodseeker. He had 5k hours of dota, and was similarly bad. He would go invis to scout their side, looking for their DK ( who had silver edge and gem), while repeatedly being told not to go try and 1v5 them and would die multiple times for no reason, and had 3rd lowest farm in game. And my support went octarine core against BS and all that stun/teamfight instead of euls/ghost scepter/forcestaff.


Is this Sam? He described the exact same game to me yesterday....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Watched the game - Your team got the MMR advantage though -


Did Sun's stack really have the MMR advantage? I thought we were close in MMR spread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Is this Sam? He described the exact same game to me yesterday....


I love Sam's stories. It gives me hope. If people are that awful up there, I have a chance!









Sam, people on Reddit doing some "Hidden Pool" testing. Seems to be another variable during matchmaking based on reports/commends and how other people rate you after a game. Hopefully we get a bigger sample size.

http://www.dotafire.com/dota-2/guide/honest-goos-guide-to-per-with-slang-dictionary-22001

TIL Sun isn't the average Peruvian.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Did Sun's stack really have the MMR advantage? I thought we were close in MMR spread.
> I love Sam's stories. It gives me hope. If people are that awful up there, I have a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, people on Reddit doing some "Hidden Pool" testing. Seems to be another variable during matchmaking based on reports/commends and how other people rate you after a game. Hopefully we get a bigger sample size.


This maybe why the past month I get pooled into Very High Ranking games in solo que PUBs - I know I'm not that good, but I always buy wards and feed my lane partners Tangos/Clarities.

Anyhow I think some of us on a good day, regardless of MMR, play very well at the level of 4K/5K MMR players... but higher MMR players can do it more consistently and PRO players even more.

I know that for some reason I play poorly when Sam ques with us - maybe because of drunk DOTO or to provide more of a challenge for him instead of ez deathball wins.


----------



## Sunz

drunk ef always plays on 9001 mmr lvl


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> This maybe why the past month I get pooled into Very High Ranking games in solo que PUBs - I know I'm not that good, but I always buy wards and feed my lane partners Tangos/Clarities.
> 
> Anyhow I think some of us on a good day, regardless of MMR, play very well at the level of 4K/5K MMR players... but higher MMR players can do it more consistently and PRO players even more.
> 
> I know that for some reason I play poorly when Sam ques with us - maybe because of drunk DOTO or to provide more of a challenge for him instead of ez deathball wins.


Think you're underestimating yourself (or overestimating the Dota community).

Can't make game too ez for Sam.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> drunk ef always plays on 9001 mmr lvl


You mean I'm so drunk I yolo and make Nix sacrifice himself to bail me out?









Thin line between 9001 MMR and 1 MMR.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

If mylilpony is Sam = WOW! I remember his stack in the OCN DOTA 2 tournament got pretty far! Only losing to teams that have rosters that were playing in several TI qualifiers.









EDIT: Also Steam was down not for DOTA 2 immortal hats.... but for a 500MB update for CS:GO!


----------



## mylilpony

lol what
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Did Sun's stack really have the MMR advantage? I thought we were close in MMR spread.
> I love Sam's stories. It gives me hope. If people are that awful up there, I have a chance!


MMR is the wild west. You have account buyers, friends who queue to other team to throw to boost mmr, people who use language exploit, smurfs who boost accounts (not as much after zeus nerf), people who play 2-5 heroes exclusively, people who have 10,000 hours of dota, people who have high win rates in easier servers and very low winrates elsewhere, people who random every game, pros that mute everyone and do their own thing or afk early because it's hopeless...l

good thing it's all +25 / -25! Unless the other team gets the pro and then you only lose 15 or 10.

I have not enjoyed this patch much, but it could also be because of the hero challenge. Support is a lot less useful since if you're behind, games are over in 30 minutes and you won't have any items.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> lol what
> MMR is the wild west. You have account buyers, friends who queue to other team to throw to boost mmr, people who use language exploit, smurfs who boost accounts (not as much after zeus nerf), people who play 2-5 heroes exclusively, people who have 10,000 hours of dota, people who have high win rates in easier servers and very low winrates elsewhere, people who random every game, pros that mute everyone and do their own thing or afk early because it's hopeless...l
> 
> good thing it's all +25 / -25! Unless the other team gets the pro and then you only lose 15 or 10.
> 
> I have not enjoyed this patch much, but it could also be because of the hero challenge. Support is a lot less useful since if you're behind, games are over in 30 minutes and you won't have any items.


Yep... some of these people buy 5K MMR accounts for a chance to que into a game to play with/against Dendi. Some hope to get into a pro/semi-pro team and gets demolished in tournaments/ladders. Some hope to just have better games when in reality it is their own plays that causes them from actually moving to higher MMR.

I see some 3K MMR people with really good mechanics, but really bad decision making and vise versa. Can't really control or blame other players/team mates. Best thing to do is improve yourself and analyze what you yourself can do differently to help team win. Can't win 100% of the time and volvo will always try to assign games to try to get you to a 50% winrate - but if you are really good you will over come those "volvo challenges" and win those brutal games to increase your MMR.

I'm not trying to be pro - but I am trying to improve to make games better for my team mates...

While some people are probably making side money selling these accounts - "cough"


----------



## jprovido

speaking of 5k I'm so close to getting 5k mmr in solo matches. ima try to grind my way to 5k


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of 5k I'm so close to getting 5k mmr in solo matches. ima try to grind my way to 5k


I'm pretty close too, haven't played in 2 weeks though now. Been busy with Civ 5 / Witcher 3








Was on pretty nice streak with Ursa that boosted my mmr







- http://www.dotabuff.com/players/61358691/matches?date=patch_6.84&hero=ursa&skill_bracket=&lobby_type=&game_mode=&region=&faction=&duration=&timezone=Etc%2FUTC


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of 5k I'm so close to getting 5k mmr in solo matches. ima try to grind my way to 5k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I'm pretty close too, haven't played in 2 weeks though now. Been busy with Civ 5 / Witcher 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on pretty nice streak with Ursa that boosted my mmr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://www.dotabuff.com/players/61358691/matches?date=patch_6.84&hero=ursa&skill_bracket=&lobby_type=&game_mode=&region=&faction=&duration=&timezone=Etc%2FUTC


WOW! We have enough talent here to create an OCN pro team! Unless some of you are secretly in pro teams already...









On another note: I am currently trying to get approval to attend AMD Radeon Extravalanza event in Toronto, Canada. If any one from the OCN community will be attending - please let me know so I can meet you in person.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

New Immortals II Treasures are out... got all but I also got extra Leshrac and Tinker immortals... no Gold Anti-Mage Bashers and no Shadow Field Desolaters.... Volvo please!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> New Immortals II Treasures are out... got all but I also got extra Leshrac and Tinker immortals... no Gold Anti-Mage Bashers and no Shadow Field Desolaters.... Volvo please!


I know them feels ... I have in total opened 22 immortal chests (if I counted right) and I haven't gotten the Golden Shield or Basher and I never got the SF item.

I cannot fathom why anyone that has a lvl230+ compendium should not be allowed all items as we clearly put a ton of money into the compendium ...

Anyway to get these items now that there wont be more chests for the immortal 1 & 2??


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I know them feels ... I have in total opened 22 immortal chests (if I counted right) and I haven't gotten the Golden Shield or Basher and I never got the SF item.
> 
> I cannot fathom why anyone that has a lvl230+ compendium should not be allowed all items as we clearly put a ton of money into the compendium ...
> 
> Anyway to get these items now that there wont be more chests for the immortal 1 & 2??


Wait till they're marketable.

Rare is 1/20 and Extremely Rare is 1/50 chance.

I guess I haven't given Gaben enough money. I only got crap immortals.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> WOW! We have enough talent here to create an OCN pro team! Unless some of you are secretly in pro teams already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note: I am currently trying to get approval to attend AMD Radeon Extravalanza event in Toronto, Canada. If any one from the OCN community will be attending - please let me know so I can meet you in person.


Noooooooooooo! Don't give them ideas!









There goes my chances at placing at the next OCN tourney...









Oh NA Doto, why you so random. GG predictions.


----------



## redalert

How Col won the NA is amazing with the amount of roster changes they made since December and I dont even think they placed in the money in any tournament either since they came back to Dota
Void Boys losing 2 of their players (Patsoul their best player) going back home to China and finishing in the top 4 totally unexpected. Anyone check out the steambroadcast they added in the new patch the colors seem really bland


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> How Col won the NA is amazing with the amount of roster changes they made since December and I dont even think they placed in the money in any tournament either since they came back to Dota
> Void Boys losing 2 of their players (Patsoul their best player) going back home to China and finishing in the top 4 totally unexpected. Anyone check out the steambroadcast they added in the new patch the colors seem really bland


Col just came out of nowhere for me. Didn't expect top 4 for them.

Go MoonMeander?









Steam broadcast seems buggy for me. Lots of lag and hiccups but might be servers....


----------



## redalert

Navi vs Vega game 2







What a crazy game


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Navi vs Vega game 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a crazy game


that reminded me why i used to love navi so much .. This game had the "navi Element" and the game was really intense and entertaining


----------



## mylilpony

nice i predicted Col to win!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> that reminded me why i used to love navi so much .. This game had the "navi Element" and the game was really intense and entertaining


The power of the wombo combo


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1511335014
Can't believe we won this one. Diebacks, and finally a WR and LC buyback for sneaky back dooring on enemy ancient while they are doing Roshan. 4 of them TP back, they kill WR , LC pops BKB and 3 hit kills the ancient from 1500 hp. On 200 hp left total LC









And the game of throws is strong in the Vega VS Navi


----------



## dr4gonhunt3rZ

I'd like to join the OCN guild for dota . Is posting enough or should I add my steam ID link or something? Also, how do I find people to play with from the guild and not only my steam friends?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr4gonhunt3rZ*
> 
> I'd like to join the OCN guild for dota . Is posting enough or should I add my steam ID link or something? Also, how do I find people to play with from the guild and not only my steam friends?


send me a PM with your steam ID and I can help you out.


----------



## evilferret

Seems the Tinker immortal is causing game issues.

There goes my pay2win strat... probably be fixed before I get my hands on it.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Seems the Tinker immortal is causing game issues.
> 
> There goes my pay2win strat... probably be fixed before I get my hands on it.


i got all the normal ones.. what a newb


----------



## Hl86

4 anchors + sea captain vs burden united match 2 was amazing. That comeback


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> i got all the normal ones.. what a newb


I'm just gonna buy them off market once they're marketable.

RNGesus doesn't like me.


----------



## Atham

What is the tinker immortal set doing? What is this bug?

I really want those antimage items. I started playing him a lot more now.,


----------



## redalert

pretty useful site http://dotainteractions.com/


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Anyone wanting to get TI5 immortals use /r/dota2trade

At the top is a sticky for all TI5 (and other "gift once") items.

Do not go first unless
1) you've verified this persons reddit + steam account and feel them risking a red sr tag is insane
2) If any doubt request a middleman (one of the mods, they will have green Sr).
3) Contact me and I'll MM or get it worked out for ya.

Be safe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> New Immortals II Treasures are out... got all but I also got extra Leshrac and Tinker immortals... no Gold Anti-Mage Bashers and no Shadow Field Desolaters.... Volvo please!
> 
> 
> 
> I know them feels ... I have in total opened 22 immortal chests (if I counted right) and I haven't gotten the Golden Shield or Basher and I never got the SF item.
> 
> I cannot fathom why anyone that has a lvl230+ compendium should not be allowed all items as we clearly put a ton of money into the compendium ...
> 
> Anyway to get these items now that there wont be more chests for the immortal 1 & 2??
Click to expand...

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## Ramzinho

Navi Did it !!







i'm so surprised. they are not the best i'm so confused


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Navi Did it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so surprised. they are not the best i'm so confused


I got 3 out of 4 predictions on who would win each qualifier region - did not expect both MVP to get both SEA spots...

Korean eSports is way too strong! Soon they will dominate DOTA 2 like in almost every other major eSports game!!! The only way to nerf them is to get them drunk... ef is the perfect example!


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Navi Did it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so surprised. they are not the best i'm so confused
> 
> 
> 
> I got 3 out of 4 predictions on who would win each qualifier region - did not expect both MVP to get both SEA spots...
> 
> Korean eSports is way too strong! Soon they will dominate DOTA 2 like in almost every other major eSports game!!! The only way to nerf them is to get them drunk... ef is the perfect example!
Click to expand...

Kappa

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I got 3 out of 4 predictions on who would win each qualifier region - did not expect both MVP to get both SEA spots...
> 
> Korean eSports is way too strong! Soon they will dominate DOTA 2 like in almost every other major eSports game!!! The only way to nerf them is to get them drunk... ef is the perfect example!


No. Not in Dota 2. They get crushed by big teams and they have been in Dota 2 for many years now. What they excel in does not do much for Dota 2.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> No. Not in Dota 2. They get crushed by big teams and they have been in Dota 2 for many years now. What they excel in does not do much for Dota 2.


Actually I think they only had access to DOTA 2 for a little over 1.5 years... While all other pro teams/countries had access since Ti1 (2011?) = so they were behind about a year or two.

Teams like Zephyr and RAVE help them catch up.


----------



## evilferret

IMO Korean Doto going to be stronger than NA Doto in the near future (Korea has a better esports infrastructure) but be awhile until they reach China level.

It's not that Koreans can't excel in Dota. There's currently no motivation for Koreans to pick Dota over other games.

PC bangs have better rewards for LoL players than Dota players.

KESPA (Korean Esports Association) only recognized Dota 2 last year.

IF a Korean team wins TI, every Korean mother going to be making their kid learn Dota (should have seen the Korean Tiger Woods/Golf obsession phase).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> IMO Korean Doto going to be stronger than NA Doto in the near future (Korea has a better esports infrastructure) but be awhile until they reach China level.
> 
> It's not that Koreans can't excel in Dota. There's currently no motivation for Koreans to pick Dota over other games.
> 
> PC bangs have better rewards for LoL players than Dota players.
> 
> KESPA (Korean Esports Association) only recognized Dota 2 last year.
> 
> IF a Korean team wins TI, every Korean mother going to be making their kid learn Dota (should have seen the Korean Tiger Woods/Golf obsession phase).


The whole Korean thing started with SC. Different times. Dota 2 is so much more popular then SC ever was. SC was not play as much in the West back then. Dota 2 is play a lot.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The whole Korean thing started with SC. Different times. Dota 2 is so much more popular then SC ever was. SC was not play as much in the West back then. Dota 2 is play a lot.


If we're talking just Korea, Dota 2 has never been popular there (which explains the regional weakness).

I don't understand your argument. I agree Korea is weak now but Korean teams seem to be taking Dota more serious.

If Korea takes Dota seriously, they already have the infrastructure to make it better than NA Dota.

Korean casters > everything.


----------



## mylilpony

I like that you can do all of your calibration matches in russia, end up at 5k, sell your account and have the account buyers ruin games

http://www.dotabuff.com/players/230016221

region locking mmr would improve quality of matches so much. it's a lot harder to implement now, but it's still doable. I'd even be open to a reset, to get better games.

why even play? what an embarrassing account to play on, just so you can say you're 5k. I can see why people hide their profiles now...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The whole Korean thing started with SC. Different times. Dota 2 is so much more popular then SC ever was. SC was not play as much in the West back then. Dota 2 is play a lot.


League of Legends is the most popular game in Korea... in fact, MVP, the team that have two squads going to Ti5 this year originally had a League of Legends squad that was purchased by Samsung for $500K USD in 2013! They are now called Samsung White and won last years LoL World Championship.

They now dominate LoL so crazy that even Chinese teams in China try to poach Korean team members.

The same thing may happen in DOTA 2 because their infrastructure and culture allows them to focus and consider gaming as a career - Korea is the best gaming and eSports country in the world. Pro-gamers there drive fancy cars and date all the models.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Navi Did it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so surprised. they are not the best i'm so confused


I didn't even have them in my top 4, let alone making it, wow!

A long time ago someone I had to explain stacking or double stacking on sf, someone released a great video on SF tips on reddit, enjoy:


----------



## hc_416

NA Dota strongest DOTA!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> League of Legends is the most popular game in Korea... in fact, MVP, the team that have two squads going to Ti5 this year originally had a League of Legends squad that was purchased by Samsung for $500K USD in 2013! They are now called Samsung White and won last years LoL World Championship.
> 
> They now dominate LoL so crazy that even Chinese teams in China try to poach Korean team members.
> 
> The same thing may happen in DOTA 2 because their infrastructure and culture allows them to focus and consider gaming as a career - Korea is the best gaming and eSports country in the world. Pro-gamers there drive fancy cars and date all the models.


I dont know how LoL works but i dont think money, practice and time will win you in Dota 2. Dota 2 changes way to much and there is never 1 good team. These days most game are won in Dota 2 in draft alone.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I dont know how LoL works but i dont think money, practice and time will win you in Dota 2. Dota 2 changes way to much and there is never 1 good team. These days most game are won in Dota 2 in draft alone.


It's about Korean culture. Esports is an actual career there.

Korea could just eventually put out 10 Tier 1 teams and one of them has to win a major title.


----------



## Yunus

HEYO haci here


----------



## Bastard Wolf

is it just me or the SF immortal is like the friggin' Yeti... XD

Level 178 atm, opened like 8 chests and have yet to open one!

God damn it volvo, you really want me to go full broke cause of you.

Hopefully i get it before level 250.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> is it just me or the SF immortal is like the friggin' Yeti... XD
> 
> Level 178 atm, opened like 8 chests and have yet to open one!
> 
> God damn it volvo, you really want me to go full broke cause of you.
> 
> Hopefully i get it before level 250.


Why do I even try...

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Why do I even try...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


Some people like opening it themselves. o.0

So anybody work in car insurance? I need some advice.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Was an inside joke. We talked on Steam

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## evilferret

https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/38dh32/hi_nyc_redditors_this_saturday_june_6th_i_am/

Wish I could go...

NYC Lan. Seems to be running some Dota.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/38dh32/hi_nyc_redditors_this_saturday_june_6th_i_am/
> 
> Wish I could go...
> 
> NYC Lan. Seems to be running some Dota.


Are you going to AMD ExtravaLANza on the 20th or 21st? I'm going to be there!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Are you going to AMD ExtravaLANza on the 20th or 21st? I'm going to be there!


I could drive up there...









I'm probably going to be busy dealing with insurance for awhile. Some drunkard decided to smash into my parked car.

Trying to resolve through their insurance before dealing with mine.

Ugh, insurance such a scam.


----------



## HarrisLam

so after opening 6 immortal I chests to get exactly the 6 common immortals, I now decide to save up all my immortal II + III chests and just sell them for whatever I want once they are marketable (so far, only the golden Luna shield looks OK, others are all meh to me)


----------



## venom55520

I got the golden bashers for Anti-Mage for my second immortal, I was so psyched









Did anyone opt into the cache chests they have right now? I finally managed to get a Venge set


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> I got the golden bashers for Anti-Mage for my second immortal, I was so psyched


I dont know you and already hate you







I want those puppies so much, i got the normal AM bashers


----------



## offroadz

I got the golden luna shield on my first chest I opened, sadly I don't play luna at all.


----------



## bobfig

Ill take it


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> I got the golden bashers for Anti-Mage for my second immortal, I was so psyched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone opt into the cache chests they have right now? I finally managed to get a Venge set


I bought all the cache set to try to get the Faceless Rex (I'm a big dinosaur guy - with dinosaur toys in my office). TBH, most of the cache sets look better than the stand alone more expensive sets in the store. Didn't get the Faceless Rex, still happy with the cache sets because $1.99 is my target price for ANY sets sold on the market place anyway. I like the DK, Rubick, VS, and that DOOM set!

I did get an extra Batman set for DS.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I got the golden luna shield on my first chest I opened, sadly I don't play luna at all.


stuff happens.

sadly I don't have anything that is anywhere close to equal value to ask for a trade.


----------



## redalert

http://dotahatstats.com/main.php


----------



## mutatedknutz

Guys what changes the new source 2 engine get in dota 2?
Like game physics will be the same right?
How about graphics?
I just want to know the advantage of source 2 over source 1 as dota 2 will remain dota 2 only and not turn to dota 3


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Guys what changes the new source 2 engine get in dota 2?
> Like game physics will be the same right?
> How about graphics?
> I just want to know the advantage of source 2 over source 1 as dota 2 will remain dota 2 only and not turn to dota 3


Source 2 will be better optimized engine which will help lower end computers and I wouldnt expect any massive changes on the graphics end of things. I know particles effects will be different. Workshop artists were told that any items with particle effects might not be added until Source 2 comes out.

Edit One thing I forgot is custom games with source 2. Currently you can play custom games in Dota 2 but you need to have the Workshop tools installed to play them.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> I dont know you and already hate you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want those puppies so much, i got the normal AM bashers


You jelly brah?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I bought all the cache set to try to get the Faceless Rex (I'm a big dinosaur guy - with dinosaur toys in my office). TBH, most of the cache sets look better than the stand alone more expensive sets in the store. Didn't get the Faceless Rex, still happy with the cache sets because $1.99 is my target price for ANY sets sold on the market place anyway. I like the DK, Rubick, VS, and that DOOM set!
> 
> I did get an extra Batman set for DS.


Haha yeah, I really want that Faceless Rex but I already bought 5 of those so I don't want to invest anymore. Unfortunately I couldn't get the Doom or Rubik sets, but I managed to get the DK one


----------



## offroadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> stuff happens.
> 
> sadly I don't have anything that is anywhere close to equal value to ask for a trade.


send me an inbox, id rather trade it to someone who will use it. I want the lesh staff if you happen to have







but we could make a deal.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I have an extra Night Stalker Immortal set to trade for the upcoming Zeus Immortal (if I don't get one).


----------



## Hl86

The times were you solo que and get a 4 player team on your side. Ofc they don´t now anything about teamplay and blames me. Hate it.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I have an extra Night Stalker Immortal set to trade for the upcoming Zeus Immortal (if I don't get one).


Any other possibles you'd consider? I have luna shield and charge mask.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> send me an inbox, id rather trade it to someone who will use it. I want the lesh staff if you happen to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we could make a deal.


aww....

I didn't plan to open the immortal 2s cuz I wanted to trade them when they unlock...


----------



## offroadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> aww....
> 
> I didn't plan to open the immortal 2s cuz I wanted to trade them when they unlock...


alright well if you want it let me know, value of items don't mean to much to me lol.


----------



## redalert




----------



## evilferret

Sooo quiet...

Any word on the next chests?


----------



## redalert

Icefrog was listening to your requests new chests for ESL


----------



## evilferret

Sooo anybody just buy the Faceless Rex courier?

Last I checked it was $35. Whelp for 1/250...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sooo anybody just buy the Faceless Rex courier?
> 
> Last I checked it was $35. Whelp for 1/250...


$35 is going to buy alot of good Steam Sale Games!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> $35 is going to buy alot of good Steam Sale Games!


Still pissed about the GTA "sale". Not sure I'm picking up much games this sale.

I've become one of those jaded Steam users. Oh I remember the days when Gaben wasn't so fat.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sooo anybody just buy the Faceless Rex courier?


How you do that?

shady trade - gift agreements?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> How you do that?
> 
> shady trade - gift agreements?


It was marketable since last night.

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/570/Faceless%20Rex

Prices still dropping. o.0


----------



## redalert

No surprise I seen people in Dota TVchat saying it was gonna be a $300 courier I just lol it will be at best a $10-20 courier.


----------



## mylilpony

Thre's no point in buying anything on the market anymore. Everything has dropped in value, and mythical/rare/bundles are worthless, for the most part


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/reborn/part1/


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.dota2.com/reborn/part1/


Hmmm - I wonder what my individual hero MMR will be...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Thre's no point in buying anything on the market anymore. Everything has dropped in value, and mythical/rare/bundles are worthless, for the most part


Don't tell ef that! He is a professional hat trader I think...


----------



## mylilpony

We still can't get region locked MMR or mmr penalties for hero spammers or bans in ranked though...but sure redesign everything else...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Don't tell ef that! He is a professional hat trader I think...


Actually quit trading awhile ago (I liquidated after the courier change). Only buy (or bum) hats for my own vanity.









Think most Dota traders went to CSGO/TF2. Their economy seems more stable but I don't play those games.

Gotta be ahead of the meta!









And I'm allowed pretty couriers! Me or Sun usually buy it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> We still can't get region locked MMR or bans in ranked though...but sure redesign everything else...


Maybe the change will confuse people and you'll get better games?

If the individual hero MMR is somewhat factored in might stop the hero spammers at least.

I'm liking the party changes. PARTY BEACON!

GABEN WHERE IS MY INVENTORY MANAGEMENT?


----------



## redalert

Armory management is awful in Dota atm


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Armory management is awful in Dota atm


Only took me 3 hrs to reorganize my inventory after accidentally hitting sort.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> It was marketable since last night.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/570/Faceless%20Rex
> 
> Prices still dropping. o.0


obviously i didnt have the item so i couldn't have known that

but what the hell? All other items are marketable only after 9/1 and this one is June? How is that reasonable...all the extra chest items are like this?

That's sad.....cosmetic items are getting too big in dota...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> obviously i didnt have the item so i couldn't have known that
> 
> but what the hell? All other items are marketable only after 9/1 and this one is June? How is that reasonable...all the extra chest items are like this?
> 
> That's sad.....cosmetic items are getting too big in dota...


Ever since they went with the 3 month waiting period they allow extremely rare items from chests to be marketable after a week for reasons unknown. I understand the week waiting period due to rampant use of stolen credit cards buying stuff but 3 months is just bad. The sets/items end up being just as cheap now on the market as they were with the old system. Hopefully they will change it back in the future.


----------



## scooter.jay

Going to do some streaming later this eve be good to get some of the ocn guys together #ef new meta gaming







. Don't know when i will be starting but probably uk evening time. Be good to get some of you guys playing


----------



## scooter.jay

Streaming now will try to stay on a while

http://www.twitch.tv/therealscooterjay


----------



## ku4eto

250 rating lost in a week.... 1st pick i random , then the rest of the team gets carries.Like 5 out of 10 games. ***.


----------



## mylilpony

4 games against bloodseeker in a row (2-2), and storms and lesh every game too, its really annoying! and all my games are 60+ minutes on average and i want to report half the people on my team every game (like my 1-9 mid that fed couriers who also got +25 mmr cuz we won...)weekend dota is the worst


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> 4 games against bloodseeker in a row (2-2), and storms and lesh every game too, its really annoying! and all my games are 60+ minutes on average and i want to report half the people on my team every game (like my 1-9 mid that fed couriers who also got +25 mmr cuz we won...)weekend dota is the worst


You can always yell and report me.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> 4 games against bloodseeker in a row (2-2), and storms and lesh every game too, its really annoying! and all my games are 60+ minutes on average and i want to report half the people on my team every game (like my 1-9 mid that fed couriers who also got +25 mmr cuz we won...)weekend dota is the worst


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You can always yell and report me.


You can report me too - low priority games are full of LOL!


----------



## ku4eto

I have been probably report a ton of times, for "feeding, noob" and other stuff like that. spent 0 time in the low priority due to that.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I have been probably report a ton of times, for "feeding, noob" and other stuff like that. spent 0 time in the low priority due to that.


Usually people who ***** the most don't have reports left.









If somebody pisses me off enough I just report than without saying anything.


----------



## ku4eto

Yea, i report only for insults or feeding (intentional). Most of the time they work.
Also scratch that -250 for a week. Make it -400 for a week.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Yea, i report only for insults or feeding (intentional). Most of the time they work.
> Also scratch that -250 for a week. Make it -400 for a week.


I don't play enough to lose that much in a week. o.0


----------



## mylilpony

i lost 600 in a week once, lol. took 3-4 months to get it back.

i really hate this patch. haven't hated a patch this much since the deathball patch. the gold nerf has made short games 30 minutes, and normal games an hour.


----------



## evilferret

I'm loving this patch but I love every patch.









Eh, I love the gold nerf. I primary play roamer/support and the gold nerf gives us a larger window to ef things up.

Also all the gold changes made it easier to predict game flow.

I've finished games sub 15 mins with OCN stacks this patch.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i lost 600 in a week once, lol. took 3-4 months to get it back.
> 
> i really hate this patch. haven't hated a patch this much since the deathball patch. the gold nerf has made short games 30 minutes, and normal games an hour.


Hmmm....I'm the exact opposite. This is the first patch i like since the deathball patch.....

Just before the deathball patch, I developed my playstyle as DP and made her my main mid hero. When I play her, I rarely lose the game because of myself. I dominated like 85% of the time (but win only ~60%). It's not that the deathball patch really helped me, it helped the pub teammates understand that pushing down towers together was a good thing to do.

Deathball patch is decent to play in (for me), but very boring to watch. So while I agree with all the changes Valve made, the anti-deathball changes dropped my MMR to the ground, especially the jugg / sniper patch.

While I can play both heros decently, I wouldn't want to pick just these 2 heros all game, and the fact that the current ranked gaming pretty much makes you "fight for your heros but run the risk of being counterpicked" caused me to pick support all the time.

ever since new patch, I've been able to get a carry hero in once in a while, and with sniper running slower in MoM now, I'm slowly gaining back~200 MMR from my lost what, 600? from the beginning value throughout a very slow process.


----------



## KellyKelly

Dota 2 Reborn beta, just landed=)


----------



## mutatedknutz

I moslty play for fun and win going funny bui
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> Dota 2 Reborn beta, just landed=)


Yes mate







excited much.
I have to wait 4 hours for 4mbps download though, now on low speed


----------



## redalert

its still really buggy but to be expected with a beta


----------



## HarrisLam

How many seconds are there supposed to be for pre-game? (time before the horn)

So I've always experienced lag after everyone finished picking heros and when they start to spawn. Last game it was so bad that I got about 3 frames in what I think was 20 seconds. When my hero finish spawns and my screen changes from the hero-picking interface to the map, I got 42 seconds left on the clock before the horn.

How many seconds did the "freeze" take? And does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> How many seconds are there supposed to be for pre-game? (time before the horn)
> 
> So I've always experienced lag after everyone finished picking heros and when they start to spawn. Last game it was so bad that I got about 3 frames in what I think was 20 seconds. When my hero finish spawns and my screen changes from the hero-picking interface to the map, I got 42 seconds left on the clock before the horn.
> 
> How many seconds did the "freeze" take? And does anyone else have this problem?


That isnt right it's only a couple seconds for me.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> That isnt right it's only a couple seconds for me.


It's usually 3-8 seconds for me as well, not sure what happened last time.

But then, it really should have been half a second. I mean, what exactly is the computer loading to cause it to freeze for more than 1 second? We should have loaded the map up during the loading screen period, so I simply cannot understand what's taking it so long to spawn 10 characters.


----------



## Awsan

OMG







found unbeatable combo in overthrow !!!!!

Sven + Magnus

Just get:
Armlet
Madness
Boots
BKB
Daedalus
Blink

And no one can stop you!!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Is it normal that some servers have been removed in Reborn ? ... ... I cannot see the South African server anymore meaning I need to learn to play with 250ms ping again


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Is it normal that some servers have been removed in Reborn ? ... ... I cannot see the South African server anymore meaning I need to learn to play with 250ms ping again


They'll probably add the smaller regions later. I don't see Peru servers either. o.0

Something feels off last hitting in Reborn for me.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

It's like this for everyone if people don't preload.

After picking press "alt" + "enter" to pre-load your hero
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> How many seconds are there supposed to be for pre-game? (time before the horn)
> 
> So I've always experienced lag after everyone finished picking heros and when they start to spawn. Last game it was so bad that I got about 3 frames in what I think was 20 seconds. When my hero finish spawns and my screen changes from the hero-picking interface to the map, I got 42 seconds left on the clock before the horn.
> 
> How many seconds did the "freeze" take? And does anyone else have this problem?


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> It's like this for everyone if people don't preload.
> 
> After picking press "alt" + "enter" to pre-load your hero
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


ah

I've never heard of that one. I'll try my best to remember that, thanks.


----------



## evilferret

o.0

I just use the autoexec forcepreload option.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> It's about Korean culture. Esports is an actual career there.
> 
> Korea could just eventually put out 10 Tier 1 teams and one of them has to win a major title.


The only real difference is how once culture has it pro and have invested in it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ah
> 
> I've never heard of that one. I'll try my best to remember that, thanks.


The power of reddit and their stream of useless information.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The only real difference is how once culture has it pro and have invested in it
> The power of reddit and their stream of useless information.


That's a huge difference.

Using conventional sports, countries that "invest" in the sport do better than other countries.

Korean baseball is a joke compared to American baseball.


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/reborn/updates


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> That's a huge difference.
> 
> Using conventional sports, countries that "invest" in the sport do better than other countries.
> 
> Korean baseball is a joke compared to American baseball.


I'm confused on what you're talking about.


----------



## Atham

So how is reborn. I will have my final exam over and will have a bit more time now. Is the beta any good?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> So how is reborn. I will have my final exam over and will have a bit more time now. Is the beta any good?


General consensus is good just buggy. The biggest changes being the UI, custom games and the update map. Map is a little bigger and closer to the WC3 Dota map.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I'm confused on what you're talking about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The only real difference is how once culture has it pro and have invested in it
> The power of reddit and their stream of useless information.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> So how is reborn. I will have my final exam over and will have a bit more time now. Is the beta any good?


Custom games are a ton of fun.

Still waiting for a TD game.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Try hard level 530 compendium just to get my SF immortal...
At least I got the achievement and a ton of chests 3 incoming hahah


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Custom games are a ton of fun.
> 
> Still waiting for a TD game.


I know what you quoted I just don't know what you meant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> So how is reborn. I will have my final exam over and will have a bit more time now. Is the beta any good?


Looks fantastic.


----------



## Awsan

So reborn doesnt work with my Intel HD4600 any fix?


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> So reborn doesnt work with my Intel HD4600 any fix?


"Nvidia and AMD fanboys in the corner crying about intel drivers"


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> So reborn doesnt work with my Intel HD4600 any fix?
> 
> 
> 
> "Nvidia and AMD fanboys in the corner crying about intel drivers"
Click to expand...

The problem is that people think that Intel is not capable of making a fast GPU.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> So reborn doesnt work with my Intel HD4600 any fix?


Have you tried running the 64 bit version of Reborn? it runs the 32 bit by default maybe that might fix the problem


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Have you tried running the 64 bit version of Reborn? it runs the 32 bit by default maybe that might fix the problem


How do you get it to boot into the 64bit version ?

Also what exactly does pre-loading a hero help ?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> How do you get it to boot into the 64bit version ?
> 
> Also what exactly does pre-loading a hero help ?


http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3a7zue/64_bit_dx11_reborn/

https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/37zqyy/if_you_already_picked_a_hero_during_a_draft_you/


----------



## mutatedknutz

Guys is it just me? or i found the visual improvements a lot better than source 1? There are map changes but now the detail level is more i feel with the perfect saturation and it looks more elegant.
I could be wrong but this is what i noticed running on 64 bit dx11


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Guys is it just me? or i found the visual improvements a lot better than source 1? There are map changes but now the detail level is more i feel with the perfect saturation and it looks more elegant.
> I could be wrong but this is what i noticed running on 64 bit dx11


the patch yesterday updated the terrain, spells have been changed with particle effects in Source 2 http://imgur.com/a/14P5U


----------



## HarrisLam

Something I'll probably upload regularly

......if I can find time to play the game regularly, that is.


----------



## connectwise

Guys are you watching ESL atm? The games have been fantastic. I'm really enjoying C9 vs IG series.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Guys are you watching ESL atm? The games have been fantastic. I'm really enjoying C9 vs IG series.


Yes I am, can never miss such tourneys xD
Probably last tourney before ti5?
Want secret to win this though. Go artour.


----------



## redalert

Yeah last big tourney before TI5


----------



## redalert




----------



## mylilpony

1-11 lol what's with my safelane having 40 deaths? Happened 2x now out of my last 3 games. ANd of course I decide to play late and I get two players i have on my mute list and they get my friend who is 6.5k mmr and ixmike... i love MM


----------



## ku4eto

Guys, for some reason my Item Inventory appears empty when i try to sell Items on the Steam market. Any ideas ?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys, for some reason my Item Inventory appears empty when i try to sell Items on the Steam market. Any ideas ?


Did you remember to select Dota 2 from the drop down?


----------



## ku4eto

Yea, i am not that bad, just all squares appear empty, no pages shown at all. But it shows my items for TF2....
Scratch that, deleted all cache and its fixed.


----------



## connectwise

So it's an EG vs TS finals, and the first game lasted 60+ min after a 10-10 kill tie for a while. Maybe the best final this year I reckon. I don't have much faith in TI atm.


----------



## redalert

That was a really entertaining Grand Finals up next TI5


----------



## connectwise

Damn it, I really thought EG would be able to force another game.


----------



## Ramzinho

Guys beware. Scoot's account maybe hacked. i got weird message from him today. just watch out.


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Guys beware. Scoot's account maybe hacked. i got weird message from him today. just watch out.


Yeah dont click the link my acc is now locked. I must say steam support is shocking been waiting forever to get a reply i just want to play doto lol

$18million a month from dota alone and support tickets could take 4-6 days lmao really get it sorted volvo plz


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Yeah dont click the link my acc is now locked. I must say steam support is shocking been waiting forever to get a reply i just want to play doto lol
> 
> $18million a month from dota alone and support tickets could take 4-6 days lmao really get it sorted volvo plz


I was wondering why you werent on this afternoon. I've gotten the same message by about 3 other people. Definitely a bug going around.


----------



## redalert

I got the message too all that was missing was "Sir its me your brother" left in the message just to make it even more obvious that scoots account was hacked.


----------



## connectwise

Scoot why you do this!?







Fudge, and I thought since it was from scoot I could trust him. I frigging downloaded the link and clicked on it too. I'm thinking, I'm not playing dota 2 atm, of course scoot can have some of my stuff to trade.

NEVER AGAIN


----------



## Atham

Hopefully scoot your account will be secure with all your goodies on it still there. Valve, ugh. So much money is being paid, and yet you do not have good customer service. I wonder why people love steam so devotedly.


----------



## scooter.jay

Well due to no reply from volvo i did what they dont want you to do i made another acc lol







Thing is first few games i have missed stuff i would normally hit as i cant stop lmao at the plays







Still will have to play on this acc till they finally answer my support ticket lol.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Well due to no reply from volvo i did what they dont want you to do i made another acc lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is first few games i have missed stuff i would normally hit as i cant stop lmao at the plays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still will have to play on this acc till they finally answer my support ticket lol.


What's your steam name? I might add you, and go on a smurf as well for some double smurfing fun.


----------



## ku4eto

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1576585549
pft , i am sweting after this one. Get Shadow Blade, gank whole game prophet and whoever i find, no one was tough enough to survive stun + orchid and ult. Good that they were bad enough to not get gem...


----------



## scooter.jay

New acc is trash already every game my whole team abandons after feeding in first ten mins how do you even get anywhere like that honestly. Why do i always get stuck with a bunch of angry ******* who leave after a couple of deaths jebus









http://www.dotabuff.com/players/242897097

every game they just leave why play at all


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> New acc is trash already every game my whole team abandons after feeding in first ten mins how do you even get anywhere like that honestly. Why do i always get stuck with a bunch of angry ******* who leave after a couple of deaths jebus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/players/242897097
> 
> every game they just leave why play at all


That's the mystery I face every night that I play past 3am. How the hell do all the A holes (or sometimes just 1 or 2 of them, but enough to ruin the whole game anyway) manage to get on your team while it really should have been 50/50 chance?


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That's the mystery I face every night that I play past 3am. How the hell do all the A holes (or sometimes just 1 or 2 of them, but enough to ruin the whole game anyway) manage to get on your team while it really should have been 50/50 chance?


I feel my luck is more 70-30 lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I feel my luck is more 70-30 lol


trust me, I'd take the 70/30

I'm having like 95/05, for realz, I don't have the numbers, but I'm pretty sure my win rate after 3am is below 15%


----------



## mylilpony

Yeah i realize the best thing for my sanity is to not play after midnight, and not play on weekends (unfortunately the only time I have to play).

I keep getting smurfs who are bad on my teams. Had a slark picker yesterday, walks into techies mines 5 times in 5 minutes, feeds couriers, abandons. And then a drow who rushes tranquil MoM against a team with burst damage, he finishes 2-15 and causes us to lose game even though we win every other lane an dall of the early game. Game after that i get a juggernaut feeding techies by spinning into mines and ulting techies or a euls or glimmer cape holder (we won in 70 minutes, no thanks to him). In this patch I have like a 20% winrate with support, it is just very unpleasant to play now. I do much better as a carry or mid, but the opportunities are far and few. I also have a pattern of going against tier1 heroes with my team playing hero challenges or picking bad matchups. I don't think people realize how important builds and matchups are...


----------



## scooter.jay

Ok this beyond a joke now 13 games in 6 wins 7 loss of those losses only 2 are without an abandon from team mates what the hell is going on







Gaben must know its my second acc lol

http://www.dotabuff.com/players/242897097

Did some real try harding to win but when 2 - 3 people leave its lost anyway man sometimes i hate doto lol


----------



## connectwise

^ this is why my friend blew up at me b/c he had been having such bad dota 2 games. I told him to take a break and decompress he just exploded lol This game is rage inducing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1576585549
> pft , i am sweting after this one. Get Shadow Blade, gank whole game prophet and whoever i find, no one was tough enough to survive stun + orchid and ult. Good that they were bad enough to not get gem...


Are you nox in that game?

Yeah while watching my friends play it's amazing how little people value detection.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Well due to no reply from volvo i did what they dont want you to do i made another acc lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is first few games i have missed stuff i would normally hit as i cant stop lmao at the plays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still will have to play on this acc till they finally answer my support ticket lol.


What happened to all your hats?


----------



## connectwise

His account got hacked!


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> What happened to all your hats?


as far as i know hats are safe got it in time but locked my acc still waiting for volvo to answer my support ticket


----------



## Ramzinho

And as far i know Tony AKA @Rasparthe got hacked as well..


----------



## redalert

Anyone try running Reborn on Windows 10 yet?


----------



## connectwise

I'm skeptical even switching to 10 from 8.1, even though it's free. The inability to pick an choose your windows updates irks me.


----------



## mylilpony

39% winrate this patch! it is so hard when you are behind now or if you're not carry/mid. I am 4-12 as support and 9-9 as carry this patch. today i got smurfs against strelok and viridian in my games and both games the smurfs were awful hero spammers who fed all game. thanks valve.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Anyone try running Reborn on Windows 10 yet?


Works great







Don't forget to use the 64bit version with the -dx11 flag!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I'm skeptical even switching to 10 from 8.1, even though it's free. The inability to pick an choose your windows updates irks me.


That's only for the Technical Preview


----------



## redalert

Good to hear about Windows 10 working with Dota

FYI if anyone has noticed the netgraph command in Reborn no longer works. The newest updated added an option to display network info similar to how the netgraph worked in source 1 Dota


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Works great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to use the 64bit version with the -dx11 flag!
> That's only for the Technical Preview


So you've heard that the final produce for home edition will allow us to pick and chose updates?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> 39% winrate this patch! it is so hard when you are behind now or if you're not carry/mid. I am 4-12 as support and 9-9 as carry this patch. today i got smurfs against strelok and viridian in my games and both games the smurfs were awful hero spammers who fed all game. thanks valve.


I honestly thought this was a normal thing, that for many players, mid/carry is the only way to retain/gain mmr, regardless of patch.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So you've heard that the final produce for home edition will allow us to pick and chose updates?
> I honestly thought this was a normal thing, that for many players, mid/carry is the only way to retain/gain mmr, regardless of patch.


Mid has been the most consistent. The last two patches I had good winrates as supports because even if you were losing you could still make an impact but new gold changes are so focused on teamfights and if your team is behind you have 3 or 4 cores fighting for farm of one jungle hoping for the right engagement or hoping one person on their team is out of position.

everyone wants to play mid/carry so if you aren't fast enough, or if you don't want to get countered, then someone else will pick and you just have to hope they aren't bad


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Mid has been the most consistent. The last two patches I had good winrates as supports because even if you were losing you could still make an impact but new gold changes are so focused on teamfights and if your team is behind you have 3 or 4 cores fighting for farm of one jungle hoping for the right engagement or hoping one person on their team is out of position.
> 
> everyone wants to play mid/carry so if you aren't fast enough, or if you don't want to get countered, then someone else will pick and you just have to hope they aren't bad


That's such a pain in the butt. Previous to DAC I was basically playing SF every game and having good results. That only happened b/c I could wait to later or last pick it to not get countered. If I go mid SF earlier I get 3 guys camping me in mid and then our jungle support would say something dumb like, learn to mid.

When I was consistently playing, that was why I started to prefer jungle farmers, gotta love lycan, cus WOLVES NEED NO ArMORRRR

C9 need to disband and reform, they're playing so bad..


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Yeah i realize the best thing for my sanity is to not play after midnight, and not play on weekends (unfortunately the only time I have to play).
> 
> I keep getting smurfs who are bad on my teams. Had a slark picker yesterday, walks into techies mines 5 times in 5 minutes, feeds couriers, abandons. And then a drow who rushes tranquil MoM against a team with burst damage, he finishes 2-15 and causes us to lose game even though we win every other lane an dall of the early game. Game after that i get a juggernaut feeding techies by spinning into mines and ulting techies or a euls or glimmer cape holder (we won in 70 minutes, no thanks to him). In this patch I have like a 20% winrate with support, it is just very unpleasant to play now. I do much better as a carry or mid, but the opportunities are far and few. I also have a pattern of going against tier1 heroes with my team playing hero challenges or picking bad matchups. I don't think people realize how important builds and matchups are...


Stop playing ranked at bad hours.









I swear you only play when you have worse odds. Off peak is Russian roulette.

At least play on Peru servers.

BTW 90% WR in SEA this patch.









Wish I played more SEA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Ok this beyond a joke now 13 games in 6 wins 7 loss of those losses only 2 are without an abandon from team mates what the hell is going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaben must know its my second acc lol
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/players/242897097
> 
> Did some real try harding to win but when 2 - 3 people leave its lost anyway man sometimes i hate doto lol


Just have fun.

I love the trenches where people abandon. Extra gold income too stronk.









Eh, the MMR system is still pretty easy to game. All my alts ended up roughly where I expected them.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Stop playing ranked at bad hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear you only play when you have worse odds. Off peak is Russian roulette.
> 
> At least play on Peru servers.
> 
> BTW 90% WR in SEA this patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I played more SEA.


Yep - there is more people "under the influence" or tired during those hours... it is either easy MMR or fun depending which side have more of these type of players on the team...


----------



## connectwise

Actually, if you play at odd hours when people are tired but you're not, it makes those 1v1 match ups mid much much easier.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep - there is more people "under the influence" or tired during those hours... it is either easy MMR or fun depending which side have more of these type of players on the team...


Well if I was serious about my MMR, I would nap right after work so I would be fresh to play from 1am-3am.









Sam complains about region locking, I think he should just abuse it.


----------



## Atham

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1582504029

Did well with slark safe lane. The team was bad and very heavy. Made it difficult to carry.


----------



## 13321G4

I lost my 7 game win streak as Naga because my laptop crashed... NOO!

Still easy MMR.


----------



## connectwise

Naga is such a good mmr getter XD



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1582504029
> 
> Did well with slark safe lane. The team was bad and very heavy. Made it difficult to carry.


LOL @ mid heroes with 350 gpm.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Naga is such a good mmr getter XD
> 
> 
> LOL @ mid heroes with 350 gpm.


Octarine Core Naga is pretty legit.

Naga seems to be a pretty good MMR grinder right now. RTZ been streaming mid Naga and Secret picked support Naga recently.

I wouldn't be surprised if Naga became FOTM.


----------



## connectwise

Well, tbh my naga win rate before last patch was 35/58 as carry mid. With the new items and naga changes it's only gotten stronger. Hence I think it's not a fotm thing.


----------



## DemiseGR

Problem with Naga is you need Space. You NEED radiance +1 item before you become big. Which means at least 25mins, and you are pobably fully online by 35mins.
It is almost impossible to get pubs to give you space and farm for 30mins. Most just pick fights 4v5 and ping you when you are not there.
If you play with your mates, and do a 4 protect 1 then it will work much easier


----------



## connectwise

Hehe, yeah, though it's pubs. You never under estimate your opponent's ability to throw. I have won games with 29 min and later radiances before. Of course I go into every game with the mentality of everyone is just as good or better than me to not to be over confident.


----------



## scooter.jay

Wow finally sorted my acc after 5 days wait all seems well hats are safe lol


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Wow finally sorted my acc after 5 days wait all seems well hats are safe lol


Great news. Now help me out of low priority XD


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Wow finally sorted my acc after 5 days wait all seems well hats are safe lol


sounds fast compared to what steam was known for?

Or its also possible that cases of hacked accounts are put at a higher priority than most.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Wow finally sorted my acc after 5 days wait all seems well hats are safe lol


YAY.. i'm still worries about @Rasparthe got same message from him and haven't seen him since.


----------



## Rasparthe

My ticket isn't sorted. Still locked up, pretty ridiculous how long it takes. All they are doing is getting me dried out from my DOTA addiction.


----------



## Hl86

Are russians skilled people?

I mean they play so passively and boring, never overextending. Yet it´s a skilled and rewardful play, cause you´r never taking any risks.
Feel free to comment.

And since playing on EU every opponent is from the eastern part of europe.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Are russians skilled people?
> 
> I mean they play so passively and boring, never overextending. Yet it´s a skilled and rewardful play, cause you´r never taking any risks.
> Feel free to comment.
> 
> And since playing on EU every opponent is from the eastern part of europe.


o.0

Are you sure, you're playing with Russians?

Passively and boring isn't how I would describe your average Russian Dota player.

I feel Russia and SEA has the most aggressive playstyle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Problem with Naga is you need Space. You NEED radiance +1 item before you become big. Which means at least 25mins, and you are pobably fully online by 35mins.
> It is almost impossible to get pubs to give you space and farm for 30mins. Most just pick fights 4v5 and ping you when you are not there.
> If you play with your mates, and do a 4 protect 1 then it will work much easier


o.0

Get some mid game items so you aren't useless and get a slightly later Radiance without sacrificing too much map control.

Whole point of Radiance isn't the timing but how fast you get it compared to the enemy team. I've made late Radiance work because I kept forcing early skirmishes.

I'm not a fan of AFK farming Naga especially if your timing is that slow. My only suggestion is help your team more. With the jungle nerf, you're just forcing your team to fight 4v5 longer.


----------



## mylilpony

good luck https://www.polygon.com/2015/6/29/8860977/steam-no-longer-restoring-items-lost-to-trading-scams


----------



## connectwise

WHy the fudge is sunsfan so god damn lucky all the god damn time




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> o.0
> 
> Are you sure, you're playing with Russians?
> 
> Passively and boring isn't how I would describe your average Russian Dota player.
> 
> I feel Russia and SEA has the most aggressive playstyle.
> o.0
> 
> Get some mid game items so you aren't useless and get a slightly later Radiance without sacrificing too much map control.
> 
> Whole point of Radiance isn't the timing but how fast you get it compared to the enemy team. I've made late Radiance work because I kept forcing early skirmishes.
> 
> I'm not a fan of AFK farming Naga especially if your timing is that slow. My only suggestion is help your team more. With the jungle nerf, you're just forcing your team to fight 4v5 longer.


Depends on the game though. You'd wanna get it 15-20 but some games is so ******ed that you have to get it either midas first or not at all.

BOT naga is one of the best things, same with lycan. You take over enemy jungle, escape when you want to, and TP into fights catching anyone who stayed too long.


----------



## hc_416

Hey guys. I wanted to know if anyone has the Emberbark set for tree? I am willing to trade some of my other set bundles for it. I got they nyx set and the CM set out of that chest just shoot me a here or look for me in game. Thanks guys.


----------



## offroadz

The 2015 international music though, I don't care for it at all, last years is way better.


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/pubstomps/


----------



## mylilpony

i have 2 NS sets, anyone want to swap for one i dont have?


----------



## hc_416

I could swap what are you looking for?


----------



## HarrisLam

man, now that all the in-game drops have turned non-marketable, it's getting tough to trade them out. Would have been safer trading with our fellow OCN members, but I recall that we are not supposed to mention that around this thread too frequently (Ti 5 treasures is obviously fine because there's very limited supply and demand anyway)

I've got quite a few sets from the compendium coins that I hesitate to crack open lol, my hero pool is so limited and so few sets interest me to begin with. Anyone ever gotten anything good from the 1000 compendium coin sets?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i have 2 NS sets, anyone want to swap for one i dont have?


I got an extra NS set that I haven't opened yet.


----------



## Gregaroon

The climb to 4K on US East is painful. I'm currently at 3.2K. People always complain about language barriers, I have played with people who speak perfect English on US east and let me tell you they can be even more annoying than someone who doesn't speak a single English word. They all try to lead the team and their decision making is terrible. They never consider different builds that morph to the situation, and try to make big plays after dying 3 or 4 times to the enemy. People don't have patience and call gg 6 minutes in. People also think that the only people allowed to buy wards are supports, as if the ward button does not exist in their shop. I don't think people even know what smokes are, and >Call missing n00b after calling missing 30 times in chat. People blame one person losing their lane for the whole game, and don't understand that everyone has their off days. People are so toxic because they like to blame others for losing instead of looking at what they could be improving. I am not saying I personally have not done these things, and that I am any better than those people, but these are the things I have been working on improving, and becoming a better team player who carries TPs on him to help losing lanes. I try and encourage the team with kind words and without yelling, and it slowly seems to be getting better. Sometimes talking less is more, as it relaxes everyone and gives them a chance to think and reconsider the situation at hand. Asking instead of telling or directing is a much better approach, as people will tend to consider what you ask more than if you tell them how to play. If you need something such as a smoke or wards please do not be afraid to buy it, as supporting can be very difficult on a greedy team lineup or in one that the lane the support is in is losing the lane. Stack and pull for your team, and remain calm through the game. If you need something done, ask politely, and if it is still not done, be the bigger person and do it yourself. All this stuff may not give you a better winrate, or maybe it will, but for me has made the game much more enjoyable.
-mini rant over
Just my 2 3.2k scrub n00b report feeder knows Russian as a second language cents,
Gregaroon


----------



## Gregaroon

Also, a little while back I was really bored so I decided to make an Invoker practice program.

If you want, you can try it out. I have since lost the source code because my laptop got wiped, but if enough people want me to, I can recode it again and add more features and maybe a minigame to it.

Some people have had problems as in images or animations not showing up, so its not perfect. The only keybinds you can set are number and letter keys, so modifiers such as shift will not work. Once you save your keybinds you cannot change them, so if you set them wrong you must restart the program. Again, if it gains enough interest I can make a new once with more features. These are the two releases I had on my Dropbox so it did not get wiped.

Release V1.2.0
Link here

Release V1.1.1
Link Here


----------



## Atham

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/"1609855116

Very high skill" - yeah right. No wards the entire game. I bought wards as the storm spirit because it was getting ridiculous .


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/"1609855116
> 
> Very high skill" - yeah right. No wards the entire game. I bought wards as the storm spirit because it was getting ridiculous .


That is why I relegated myself to support 99% of the time....

I tried rage quitting support and doing carry, but after being used to having vision all the time I would end up having to buy wards as a carry anyhow because no one else would....


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> That is why I relegated myself to support 99% of the time....
> 
> I tried rage quitting support and doing carry, but after being used to having vision all the time I would end up having to buy wards as a carry anyhow because no one else would....


When I play Invoker I have an overinflated ego, because ya know, its Invoker. The day I bought wards because no one on our team would as Invoker I cried, but it was worth it. People think that buying wards means the initial 2 in the beginning, and then none the rest of the game. I cri evritiem


----------



## evilferret

INB4 support Invoker meta.









Eh, if my team can't use wards I stop buying them. Better chance getting some items and hoping to get lucky.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> INB4 support Invoker meta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, if my team can't use wards I stop buying them. Better chance getting some items and hoping to get lucky.


Problem is people think that the only people allowed to buy wards are supports. If you are farming extremely well, sometimes a little space for your supports can go a long way, such as a quicker lion blink dagger or a faster venge medallion so you can take rosh. Its not all about the carries or cores farm, the support items matter as well.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Problem is people think that the only people allowed to buy wards are supports. If you are farming extremely well, sometimes a little space for your supports can go a long way, such as a quicker lion blink dagger or a faster venge medallion so you can take rosh. Its not all about the carries or cores farm, the support items matter as well.


True but first priority should be always given to carries mid.
And yes if you have good gold advantage you can get wards, i do that often. Even in early game for midlane, wards are cheaper now 75 each.
But you know some times supports even after having gold and items, wont ward. I have a friend who roams with wards in inventory but always forgets to ward.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> INB4 support Invoker meta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, if my team can't use wards I stop buying them. Better chance getting some items and hoping to get lucky.


But then I do not know where to gank. But yeah, I might try playing supports.

Exodus, add me on my new account. Angelus Iskandar is the name. I want to play a dual support with you some time to get the hang of it, since I hate solo supporting, where people are such pussies that they don't want to gank. That is a support's job => to create space. But no. They like to leech exp and sit in lane doing nothing. This is why I play mid.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> True but first priority should be always given to carries mid.
> And yes if you have good gold advantage you can get wards, i do that often. Even in early game for midlane, wards are cheaper now 75 each.
> But you know some times supports even after having gold and items, wont ward. I have a friend who roams with wards in inventory but always forgets to ward.


I am not saying give farm priority to supports, but help them out if you are nicely ahead in farm. Buy a ward here and there and a smoke, they are really cheap for you the person farming all game vs a support with 2 last hits.
I have walked around with wards forgetting to place them to many times to count ^_^ It happens.


----------



## mylilpony

v. high is a joke. ranked MM is a joke.

That said when i play carry or mid i often buy a ward for my lane if they have a ganker, especially for invis. If they have roamers or techies chances are your supports are even more starved and underleveled and you should help out, especially if it's to keep you alive while your supports help other lanes.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Problem is people think that the only people allowed to buy wards are supports. If you are farming extremely well, sometimes a little space for your supports can go a long way, such as a quicker lion blink dagger or a faster venge medallion so you can take rosh. Its not all about the carries or cores farm, the support items matter as well.


But we're talking about pubs! What is teamwork?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> But then I do not know where to gank. But yeah, I might try playing supports.
> 
> Exodus, add me on my new account. Angelus Iskandar is the name. I want to play a dual support with you some time to get the hang of it, since I hate solo supporting, where people are such pussies that they don't want to gank. That is a support's job => to create space. But no. They like to leech exp and sit in lane doing nothing. This is why I play mid.


I just guess and gank.









Early game only so many places to gank, 3 lanes + potential jungle. Usually have enough intel just from lane vision.

If I fail my first gank due to an enemy vision I rather have a smoke than a ward. I should always gank with smoke but I'm in the trenches.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> But then I do not know where to gank. But yeah, I might try playing supports.
> 
> Exodus, add me on my new account. Angelus Iskandar is the name. I want to play a dual support with you some time to get the hang of it, since I hate solo supporting, where people are such pussies that they don't want to gank. That is a support's job => to create space. But no. They like to leech exp and sit in lane doing nothing. This is why I play mid.


If you want to co ordinate with other support you need to communicate with him on skype or in game voice chat. Other wise its bit hard to set up ganks and stuff.

By the way did any one else notice that the steam bootstrapper and webhelper use a lot of bandwidth in the back ground? It uses around 400kBps some times, So i started using this tool net limiter to limit it to 10kBps when am playing.
Is it a bug or something?


----------



## scooter.jay

I put myself on a comms ban in solo just not worth talking tbh. Pings are normally enough for me and normally most of my team are Russian so no point talking(i am not Greg so my Russian is not good lol). The reason mmr is broken is if i play support for a few games win or lose back to normal skill on my smurf? Play core and back to high so something does not work lol. Now i have been in high skill games for a while and this does not make anybody on your team any better lol. I just play my own game now and tbh wards don't matter if your team plays well. Vision is nice but but you can play without it i just worry about myself and do what i can









http://www.dotabuff.com/players/242897097 Win rate on my smurf is ok so i think what i am doing is working sort of ha ha ha ha


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey All

Just a quick question (probably been asked 1000 times but anyway)

I have a few friends that just started playing Dota, is there anyway I can play with them without throwing them into my skill bracket. While I am not high on the bracket, I am way higher than they are and queuing with my 1 friend turned out pretty messy ... haha

Any advice apart from a smurf account ?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey All
> 
> Just a quick question (probably been asked 1000 times but anyway)
> 
> I have a few friends that just started playing Dota, is there anyway I can play with them without throwing them into my skill bracket. While I am not high on the bracket, I am way higher than they are and queuing with my 1 friend turned out pretty messy ... haha
> 
> Any advice apart from a smurf account ?


You won't. You will queue to their bracket. I started off playing with friends up around 3.8k mmr. They had to play with people my level. Yeah wasn't fun for them.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey All
> 
> Just a quick question (probably been asked 1000 times but anyway)
> 
> I have a few friends that just started playing Dota, is there anyway I can play with them without throwing them into my skill bracket. While I am not high on the bracket, I am way higher than they are and queuing with my 1 friend turned out pretty messy ... haha
> 
> Any advice apart from a smurf account ?


Play with them against bots. They wont learn the mechanics as quickly verses real players because in a bot match you can slow it down and explain it all to them where as in a real match frustrations run high and it becomes easier to forget things.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> I put myself on a comms ban in solo just not worth talking tbh. Pings are normally enough for me and normally most of my team are Russian so no point talking(i am not Greg so my Russian is not good lol). The reason mmr is broken is if i play support for a few games win or lose back to normal skill on my smurf? Play core and back to high so something does not work lol. Now i have been in high skill games for a while and this does not make anybody on your team any better lol. I just play my own game now and tbh wards don't matter if your team plays well. Vision is nice but but you can play without it i just worry about myself and do what i can


omg you are transforming into me wth lol


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> omg you are transforming into me wth lol


All you guys need to do is learn Russian, ez wins


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> All you guys need to do is learn Russian, ez wins


Sadly that doesn't work.

I only play in SEA server.


----------



## exodus1500

Has anyone been having lag spikes on USe the last week or so, or should I look into my network/computer for issues? I keep going from my normal 60-70 ping to like 700-900 ping randomly for about 30 seconds to a minute really often.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Problem is people think that the only people allowed to buy wards are supports. If you are farming extremely well, sometimes a little space for your supports can go a long way, such as a quicker lion blink dagger or a faster venge medallion so you can take rosh. Its not all about the carries or cores farm, the support items matter as well.
> 
> 
> 
> But we're talking about pubs! What is teamwork?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> But then I do not know where to gank. But yeah, I might try playing supports.
> 
> Exodus, add me on my new account. Angelus Iskandar is the name. I want to play a dual support with you some time to get the hang of it, since I hate solo supporting, where people are such pussies that they don't want to gank. That is a support's job => to create space. But no. They like to leech exp and sit in lane doing nothing. This is why I play mid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just guess and gank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early game only so many places to gank, 3 lanes + potential jungle. Usually have enough intel just from lane vision.
> 
> If I fail my first gank due to an enemy vision I rather have a smoke than a ward. I should always gank with smoke but I'm in the trenches.
Click to expand...

By where I meant where specifically so that I don't run into enemies.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> By where I meant where specifically so that I don't run into enemies.


I like having a ward on the other side of the river so that when it hits nighttime your vision is not stunted, and you can see incoming tps to the tower.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Sadly that doesn't work.
> 
> I only play in SEA server.


OMG you can't be saved.

It was good knowing you.


----------



## scooter.jay

Shout out to Sun had a couple of fun games with him last night. Best moment was when enemy pa said in Spanish please report spectre he might be in your team next game ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Sadly that doesn't work.
> 
> I only play in SEA server.


SEA Dota best Dota.









I find it funny on average I have more "english" speaking player in SEA than USE.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> By where I meant where specifically so that I don't run into enemies.


It's just experience. Eventually you'll get an idea of timing and have a rough idea where people should be.

I have a felling you're not ganking early enough. Early game, heroes are usually in lane and you have enough information. See 4 people in lane and a jungler? Gank the jungle. Ask for somebody to roam with you if 2 heroes are missing.

Once game goes mid/late you'll need wards to get clean ganks off.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> By where I meant where specifically so that I don't run into enemies.


You should always be aware of rune timings. If their mid has a bottle, you either know they will go for a rune and you can prepare to jump them either before, or contest the rune with your mid and potentially pick them off.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> By where I meant where specifically so that I don't run into enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> I like having a ward on the other side of the river so that when it hits nighttime your vision is not stunted, and you can see incoming tps to the tower.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> By where I meant where specifically so that I don't run into enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> You should always be aware of rune timings. If their mid has a bottle, you either know they will go for a rune and you can prepare to jump them either before, or contest the rune with your mid and potentially pick them off.
Click to expand...

Let me rephrase that. So that I can see my victims as I zip across the map with storm.

Nobody wards enemy jungle. which frustrates me when playing storm, as I can sit in their jungle, and kill anybody who enters. I normally buy that ward. Thankfully they cost only 75 gold each.


----------



## bobfig

well just opened the immortal treasure and just got the gyro's inscribed thrusters.


----------



## connectwise

Same!

vroom vroom


----------



## evilferret

I got Goku hair?









Really wanted the monkey...

I know Nix is hunting for the Zeus item.


----------



## offroadz

I got the zeus item on my second of 7


----------



## Duke976

I opened about 21 chest and was able to get zeus and golden gyro but wasn't fortunate enough to get the golden almond


----------



## connectwise

Tbh all of these items look pretty meh to me. Maybe the gyro, bolt and psi blades are good, but that's it.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> I opened about 21 chest and was able to get zeus and golden gyro but wasn't fortunate enough to get the golden almond


How exactly do you get the golden colour scheme ? ... I only got the red scheme







... Figured it out (should have just used my brain)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Tbh all of these items look pretty meh to me. Maybe the gyro, bolt and psi blades are good, but that's it.


I actually really like the new items, they give a needed visual boost to some heroes and that new sun strike is wicked !! ... Nothing Better than going 29/10/22 with a sexy invoker



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The only one that I feel they did badly on is the meepo item ... I think the old rumbling rock poof looked way nicer


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> The only one that I feel they did badly on is the meepo item ... I think the old rumbling rock poof looked way nicer


I got the Meepo one









As a support, I want the witch doctor one!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I got the Meepo one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a support, I want the witch doctor one!


I'm only missing the golden items and the SF immortal ... ... I will check if I have a spare WD one for you


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I'm only missing the golden items and the SF immortal ... ... I will check if I have a spare WD one for you


that would be awesome, I dont have a lot to offer in return, but you are pretty much welcome to anything in my inventory minus like 2-3 things. I have about 30 or so unopened bundles.

I don't often share matches, but this was amusing... we were down 32k XP at the 30ish minute mark.... 4-5 man wiped them like 5 times while turtling and came back somehow....


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> that would be awesome, I dont have a lot to offer in return, but you are pretty much welcome to anything in my inventory minus like 2-3 things. I have about 30 or so unopened bundles.
> 
> I don't often share matches, but this was amusing... we were down 32k XP at the 30ish minute mark.... 4-5 man wiped them like 5 times while turtling and came back somehow....


where's the match? you forgot to link it

Scoot and I had a similar game, we had 1 rax building standing but we kept wiping them when they come. it's just that our carry sniper who dealt most of the damage in the wipe kept responding to my push mid request with "but who def??"

we kept doing 2-3 man pushes to mid and get ourselves wiped. They in turn push into our base and get themselves 4-5 man wiped each time.

Eventually, we lost half a teamfight in our base once and lost the game. Our sniper who was so good at defending ended up with treads instead of BoT.

It's the longest game scoot and I had ever played, and I think i'll remember that game and that sniper forever


----------



## evilferret

Finally finished all my 10 hero challenges! Only re-rolled once.

Anybody know where to buy "new" old computers? I need a computer with a printer port. o.0


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Finally finished all my 10 hero challenges! Only re-rolled once.
> 
> Anybody know where to buy "new" old computers? I need a computer with a printer port. o.0


Buy a card?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124083


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Buy a card?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124083


Tried 2 random PCI parallel port cards and a parallel to USB and my hardware key wouldn't register (on a newer comp).

I still need to replace this comp. Definitely has a failing PSU or mobo.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Tried 2 random PCI parallel port cards and a parallel to USB and my hardware key wouldn't register (on a newer comp).
> 
> I still need to replace this comp. Definitely has a failing PSU or mobo.


Sounds like the key is failing then. Parallel ports are really simple, and should work about as well on a new computer as an old computer.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Sounds like the key is failing then. Parallel ports are really simple, and should work about as well on a new computer as an old computer.


Tested the key on another XP system and works.

I have a feeling the software needs XP. Unable to get the key or software to recognize on a newer OS.

Unable to test if the parallel port adapter works on my older XP systems.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

The only Immortal 3 set I like is Invoker = Super Saiyan

Even the immortal description makes reference to "Over 9000" - (even though the Asian DBZ versions say 8000).

Anyhow - looking for Zeus Immortal. Will trade extra Night Stalker set for that.

Will let you know if I have any other extras (I learn never to burn extra immortals for levels again).


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Tested the key on another XP system and works.
> 
> I have a feeling the software needs XP. Unable to get the key or software to recognize on a newer OS.
> 
> Unable to test if the parallel port adapter works on my older XP systems.


Get a USB hub and connect via USB to printer? That is what we use for our old XP machines.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Get a USB hub and connect via USB to printer? That is what we use for our old XP machines.


Trying to get a hardware key dongle working on a newer comp without parallel.

Seems USB to parallel doesn't work.

Going to try to install XP on a newer system and try again.

Goku hair clearly best item!


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> where's the match? you forgot to link it


oops!

https://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1628299445


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Trying to get a hardware key dongle working on a newer comp without parallel.
> 
> Seems USB to parallel doesn't work.
> 
> Going to try to install XP on a newer system and try again.
> 
> Goku hair clearly best item!


With VirtualBox you can relay USB directly to a guest OS. So if it only works on XP that might be how to solve it.


----------



## connectwise

You need a connector for an old printer port?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> With VirtualBox you can relay USB directly to a guest OS. So if it only works on XP that might be how to solve it.


No go. None of my newer rigs have ISA (or whatever was before PCI) slot.

It's a print server with specialized printer cards.

Hopefully somebody on OCN has an old rig in the closest before I hit up eBay.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You need a connector for an old printer port?


I still use ZIP and MODS too!









It's for a hardware key.


----------



## Atham

Games are going badly, even on smurf. People leave, no communication. "High skill" - yeah right. I might just avoid the game for a while. I do have entrance exams to get ready for afterall.


----------



## connectwise

Hey I rem a time when you were still just starting out, nice to see you going up, "high skillzz"!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> No go. None of my newer rigs have ISA (or whatever was before PCI) slot.
> 
> It's a print server with specialized printer cards.
> 
> Hopefully somebody on OCN has an old rig in the closest before I hit up eBay.
> I still use ZIP and MODS too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for a hardware key.


Which museum did you rob to get that! XD


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Games are going badly, even on smurf. People leave, no communication. "High skill" - yeah right. I might just avoid the game for a while. I do have entrance exams to get ready for afterall.


Take a break before you get burnt out.

Depending on stack, I play Normal/High/Vhigh. Usually the Vhigh games are stupider.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey I rem a time when you were still just starting out, nice to see you going up, "high skillzz"!
> Which museum did you rob to get that! XD


Bought them new.









All that storage space when people were still on floppies!


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Take a break before you get burnt out.
> 
> Depending on stack, I play Normal/High/Vhigh. Usually the Vhigh games are stupider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought them new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that storage space when people were still on floppies!


Very HIgh Skill is a joke. I have seen better players from high skill more often than from Very HIgh skill.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Who still needs TI5 Immortals? PM or msg me on Steam. I have all except the "rares" to give away.

If you're not active or only plan to use for the 1-5$ profit on market, just be cool and don't msg me.

First 6 to message me get Immortals!!!!!

Also, I am not _clear_ to the rules on this, let me know and I'll edit it out.

If you want items from TI5 "Secret Shop" read the F.A.Q on my Steam Profile - then PM me.

https://steamcommunity.com/id/bizarro2013

My Proof:



I am gonna be filled up quickly, already over 2,000$ to spend...

*EDIT*

I missed this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Very HIgh Skill is a joke. I have seen better players from high skill more often than from Very HIgh skill.


From personal experience and intentionally dropping an account below 3k - (solo queue) 3,200 = High and 3,800 or 4,200 = Very HIgh

If you stack with people at a higher mmr you will always get high or very high.

I could be 100% wrong but this is what my data tells me. Numbers never lie, I love them.

Check my data and correct me if I was wrong. I didn't put much thought or time into it.














http://www.dotabuff.com/players/125433561

P.S.

Someone teach me how to Tusk


----------



## connectwise

Negatory. I can only teach you how to dougie.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Who still needs TI5 Immortals? PM or msg me on Steam. I have all except the "rares" to give away.
> 
> If you're not active or only plan to use for the 1-5$ profit on market, just be cool and don't msg me.
> 
> First 6 to message me get Immortals!!!!!
> 
> Also, I am not _clear_ to the rules on this, let me know and I'll edit it out.
> 
> If you want items from TI5 "Secret Shop" read the F.A.Q on my Steam Profile - then PM me.
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/bizarro2013
> 
> My Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna be filled up quickly, already over 2,000$ to spend...
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> I missed this
> From personal experience and intentionally dropping an account below 3k - (solo queue) 3,200 = High and 3,800 or 4,200 = Very HIgh
> 
> If you stack with people at a higher mmr you will always get high or very high.
> 
> I could be 100% wrong but this is what my data tells me. Numbers never lie, I love them.
> 
> Check my data and correct me if I was wrong. I didn't put much thought or time into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/players/125433561
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Someone teach me how to Tusk


I want it all but it is so expensive








To be honest the MMR system is so broken it is not even funny. I question the times when I queue for about a minute and then the average MMR difference is 5-8 hundred, and we lose 7 or 8 MMR and the games are super boring because we are getting thrown into a much higher skill bracket.
Oh well, maybe Volvo will learn to do math one day
Kappa


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> I want it all but it is so expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest the MMR system is so broken it is not even funny. I question the times when I queue for about a minute and then the average MMR difference is 5-8 hundred, and we lose 7 or 8 MMR and the games are super boring because we are getting thrown into a much higher skill bracket.
> Oh well, maybe Volvo will learn to do math one day
> Kappa


I find games where I'm edged to win usually boring. I go into autopilot.

I rather go up in skill bracket. You don't lose much MMR (plus the potential MMR gain). I think you get more practice playing that harder game vs 10 easy games.

The times when you get over 30 MMR in a single game makes it worth.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I find games where I'm edged to win usually boring. I go into autopilot.
> 
> I rather go up in skill bracket. You don't lose much MMR (plus the potential MMR gain). I think you get more practice playing that harder game vs 10 easy games.
> 
> The times when you get over 30 MMR in a single game makes it worth.


I agree with that, but getting stomped in the first 20 minutes over and over again does not really teach me anything besides reminding me how bad I am at dotka








Real talk I understand 100% and am trying to slowly a adjust my playstyle and picks so that early game is not as harsh as it has been.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> I agree with that, but getting stomped in the first 20 minutes over and over again does not really teach me anything besides reminding me how bad I am at dotka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real talk I understand 100% and am trying to slowly a adjust my playstyle and picks so that early game is not as harsh as it has been.


Vodka and friends make it bearable!

Try experimenting. I'm finding games a lot easier when you do unexpected things. Dual mid been working great for me especially vs any hero that relies on bottle.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

EF-Sama teach me how to play doka and drink vodko like a pro! Pls









(@)_(@)
<3 u sexi

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> [quote name="evilferret" url="/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread/15480# Hi


Hey, man. Here are my 2 cents on the DOTA struggle. I've played at sll levels of competitive except premium professional (tier1-2)

This game has a standard cycle for me and everyone I've talked to.

1) Noob (everyone is nice cus everyone sucks and wants to get better)
2) Amateur - develop a better understanding of the games basic fundamentals and are learning a lot of the heroes skills and ability
3) Pub Star - you've now "mastered" a fee heroes and probably gotten your first beyond godlike streak or rampage. You read some guides and boy, you can rek all these nubs you meet. You even know how to counter pick and laugh ad you rek nuns that have no understanding of hoe dota is played
4) Level 13 - Ranked time. Tell your boys how you're gonna calibrate solo 4,800 mmr with EASE. You're a 6k player and will show everyone if ur dumb ass teammates just buy ******* wards and don't feed.
5) calibration is done - you refuse to sign into friendslist and tell yourself that its everyone else's fault why you calibrated so low. **** it, you know you're better than that number says. It was that ******ed dazzles fault that stole ur farm and didn't ward all game - you decide to smurf and recalibrate
6) uR a ******* pro and you knew it. The GODS are jealous of how skillfully you pwn nubs. Your even denying like a boss now and getting above 60 cs in 20 min midland. Fasho ur gonna calibrate to 4,800! Time to show everyone. You spam ur best hero mid all 10 games and do ur best to encourage ur teamates. Your a try hard!! But ur getting max calibration so fk it!
7)You realize you just suck after getting absolutely destroyed the last 3 games but u calibrate to 3.7 k so ur still not a total scrub. You might contemplate buying accounts to bypass the mmr grind cus mmr is meaningless and you just need to play with pros so truly shine
8)This cycle repeats, you flame teamates and get flamed. You go Godlike 30-0-12 AND still lost. Damn supports. All nubs holding me back!!!

I went through this years ago









Getting serious now. I suggest evaluating whst you really want out of this game and how much you're willing to commit.

Now here is what boggles my mind to this day - DOTA isn't like a fps where u can have mad headshots and win.

DOtA has to be a mindset. You have to look at every game you lose, and at the end said, "how the hell did we lose" replay.

If you TRULY deep down inside want to improve as a player you have to improve yourself.

Let me elaborate. I don't mean we're bad people. I mean anyone in the world that doesn't think they hsve area they can improve is in denial.
Every Game you're ask yourself, "What can I do to change the outcome of this game"? What could you have done different to impact the game?" Improving isn't flaming that new carry that can't last hit. Improving would be noticing he can't last hit so you stack the hell out of the jungle for him, or you realize their mid is the threat and smoke gank him 3x securing ez mid and ez win for your team. Those are two examples out of endless possibilities.

I have rambled long enough but I'll leave you with this.

Stick with the winners. People with a positive mindset are good for you to be around. Stick with people that push you to be better and you push them to do the same.

This is a rough game, that anyone can get lost jn for hours. Remember to take breaks when stressed and try to have the self awareness to know when you shouldn't play that one more game.

If you love dota and want to keep improving I highly suggest finding a 2nd guild or making one with people of the same mindset. You want people that will watch replays with you and give each other constructive criticism.

That's a lot of personal experience mixed with first hand accounts of watching "friends" go thru the cycle above over and over again.

I typed this all on mobile while walking to my car (lol) forgive typos and grammatical errors. I'll fix it up or delete it later.

Maybe it helps someone








I smurf cus I am stubborn ***** sometimes and am aware of the **** happening above but get that "i dont give a ****" attitude so i end up smurfing and spamming mid/feeding/tilting there so I dont lose tons of hard to get mmr (relative).

I suggest if youre like me and love to play a lot (unhealthy) make a smurf and a try hard account. Play smurf when you want to play dota but want stress free fun, or are tilting to desensitize.

Play your "try hard" only when you know you should be









I hope this makes sense when i re-read

GLHF

P.S.

Everyone is good on Immortals? Gonna consume them on an alt for points if so

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## Xeqn

VOLVO TRYING TO KILL MY UNBORN GREEVILS!!!!


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/watch/
http://www.dota2.com/international/overview/

Finish Top 6 ez Million dollars


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Is the whole Dire/Radiant starting point random ? ... My last like 20 games or so has been 90% Dire and my win rate on dire is always lower

*:::EDIT:::*

Has anyone else been struggling with dota freezing after a match ends ?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Is the whole Dire/Radiant starting point random ? ... My last like 20 games or so has been 90% Dire and my win rate on dire is always lower
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Has anyone else been struggling with dota freezing after a match ends ?


http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3dqaq7/after_every_game_whenever_i_press_close_the_game/


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Is the whole Dire/Radiant starting point random ? ... My last like 20 games or so has been 90% Dire and my win rate on dire is always lower


If it's anything like CS the team with the MMR advantage will get the least favorable side - in this case, Dire.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3dqaq7/after_every_game_whenever_i_press_close_the_game/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> If it's anything like CS the team with the MMR advantage will get the least favorable side - in this case, Dire.


Thanks for the information all ... ... As always ... If i need to know something I know you guys will deliver ... hehe


----------



## exodus1500

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=461891282

I will hand them so much money so fastly.....


----------



## HarrisLam

speaking of that kind of stuff, recently on youtube i came across some dude playing FPS games while using voice changing software so that he sounds like some really famous people.

Would totally give real money to buy Obama, morgan freeman and Ted announcers and teases.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

has anyone got any clue as to what HUD has a DK wing in it (looks like the shield from the new set) ... I really want it


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> has anyone got any clue as to what HUD has a DK wing in it (looks like the shield from the new set) ... I really want it


http://dota2.gamepedia.com/HUD_of_the_Burning_Scale


----------



## Emissary of Pain

No wonder I couldn't find it ... It's uncommon

I was thinking that with a HUD so epic it would be Mythical/Rare ... hahaha ...

Thanks redalert, saving the day once again


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/reborn/updates
A bunch of updates but these 2 stood out and will interest most people.
Ranked Matching enabled in Reborn
Compendium challenges are now enabled. For the next few weeks, challenges completed in the Reborn Beta award 50% additional coins


----------



## evilferret

They fixed the custom game mode 'cheat" to get free XP.









Still think the update was rolled out to fix this.


----------



## XSCounter

This should be a must read for all the Dota players! Cheers dude!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Hey, man. Here are my 2 cents on the DOTA struggle. I've played at sll levels of competitive except premium professional (tier1-2)
> 
> This game has a standard cycle for me and everyone I've talked to.
> 
> 1) Noob (everyone is nice cus everyone sucks and wants to get better)
> 2) Amateur - develop a better understanding of the games basic fundamentals and are learning a lot of the heroes skills and ability
> 3) Pub Star - you've now "mastered" a fee heroes and probably gotten your first beyond godlike streak or rampage. You read some guides and boy, you can rek all these nubs you meet. You even know how to counter pick and laugh ad you rek nuns that have no understanding of hoe dota is played
> 4) Level 13 - Ranked time. Tell your boys how you're gonna calibrate solo 4,800 mmr with EASE. You're a 6k player and will show everyone if ur dumb ass teammates just buy ******* wards and don't feed.
> 5) calibration is done - you refuse to sign into friendslist and tell yourself that its everyone else's fault why you calibrated so low. **** it, you know you're better than that number says. It was that ******ed dazzles fault that stole ur farm and didn't ward all game - you decide to smurf and recalibrate
> 6) uR a ******* pro and you knew it. The GODS are jealous of how skillfully you pwn nubs. Your even denying like a boss now and getting above 60 cs in 20 min midland. Fasho ur gonna calibrate to 4,800! Time to show everyone. You spam ur best hero mid all 10 games and do ur best to encourage ur teamates. Your a try hard!! But ur getting max calibration so fk it!
> 7)You realize you just suck after getting absolutely destroyed the last 3 games but u calibrate to 3.7 k so ur still not a total scrub. You might contemplate buying accounts to bypass the mmr grind cus mmr is meaningless and you just need to play with pros so truly shine
> 8)This cycle repeats, you flame teamates and get flamed. You go Godlike 30-0-12 AND still lost. Damn supports. All nubs holding me back!!!
> 
> I went through this years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting serious now. I suggest evaluating whst you really want out of this game and how much you're willing to commit.
> 
> Now here is what boggles my mind to this day - DOTA isn't like a fps where u can have mad headshots and win.
> 
> DOtA has to be a mindset. You have to look at every game you lose, and at the end said, "how the hell did we lose" replay.
> 
> If you TRULY deep down inside want to improve as a player you have to improve yourself.
> 
> Let me elaborate. I don't mean we're bad people. I mean anyone in the world that doesn't think they hsve area they can improve is in denial.
> Every Game you're ask yourself, "What can I do to change the outcome of this game"? What could you have done different to impact the game?" Improving isn't flaming that new carry that can't last hit. Improving would be noticing he can't last hit so you stack the hell out of the jungle for him, or you realize their mid is the threat and smoke gank him 3x securing ez mid and ez win for your team. Those are two examples out of endless possibilities.
> 
> I have rambled long enough but I'll leave you with this.
> 
> Stick with the winners. People with a positive mindset are good for you to be around. Stick with people that push you to be better and you push them to do the same.
> 
> This is a rough game, that anyone can get lost jn for hours. Remember to take breaks when stressed and try to have the self awareness to know when you shouldn't play that one more game.
> 
> If you love dota and want to keep improving I highly suggest finding a 2nd guild or making one with people of the same mindset. You want people that will watch replays with you and give each other constructive criticism.
> 
> That's a lot of personal experience mixed with first hand accounts of watching "friends" go thru the cycle above over and over again.
> 
> I typed this all on mobile while walking to my car (lol) forgive typos and grammatical errors. I'll fix it up or delete it later.
> 
> Maybe it helps someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smurf cus I am stubborn ***** sometimes and am aware of the **** happening above but get that "i dont give a ****" attitude so i end up smurfing and spamming mid/feeding/tilting there so I dont lose tons of hard to get mmr (relative).
> 
> I suggest if youre like me and love to play a lot (unhealthy) make a smurf and a try hard account. Play smurf when you want to play dota but want stress free fun, or are tilting to desensitize.
> 
> Play your "try hard" only when you know you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this makes sense when i re-read
> 
> GLHF
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Everyone is good on Immortals? Gonna consume them on an alt for points if so
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## evilferret

So anybody buy the new music pack?

I'm on the fence getting it.

I need some dub wub wub to increase my doto efficiency!









whoami, you missed out on all the calibration abuse.

One day I'll go back to finishing up my 0mmr alt.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> So anybody buy the new music pack?
> 
> I'm on the fence getting it.
> 
> I need some dub wub wub to increase my doto efficiency!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoami, you missed out on all the calibration abuse.
> 
> One day I'll go back to finishing up my 0mmr alt.


I'm buying it and will be streaming week days from 12pm to 2pm Pacific Time - any OCNers that want to join us in being stompped in pub games and on Twitch, feel free to join us - make sure you are on the OCN DOTA 2 guild so I will send out invites...


----------



## phillyd

Been playing DotA 2 since the beginning of this month and I have 117 hours Dx. Safe to say I'm addicted. I purchased the Deadmau5 music pack and it is fantastic. I've been playing reborn too. Looks and runs fantastically.

Oh and I'd say I'm in the middle of the Amateur state of that scale up above


----------



## connectwise

^ yeah from the listen it sounds great.

Man I wish we can preview that new dragon knight mythical set.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Been playing DotA 2 since the beginning of this month and I have 117 hours Dx. Safe to say I'm addicted. I purchased the Deadmau5 music pack and it is fantastic. I've been playing reborn too. Looks and runs fantastically.
> 
> Oh and I'd say I'm in the middle of the Amateur state of that scale up above


The more you play, the more addicted you'll gonna be







I do not play as much like before but I do clocked 14.7k hours of Dota 2


----------



## HarrisLam

welcome to the game phil.

Is anyone here familiar with reborn? Is there a guild channel in there? Also, I was just checking the main pages out and I found that the personal info page seems to be broken? Some heroes that I've never played before got listed as my "most played / favorite heroes"

that game client got me scratching my head quite a bit...


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Is anyone here familiar with reborn? Is there a guild channel in there? Also, I was just checking the main pages out and I found that the personal info page seems to be broken? Some heroes that I've never played before got listed as my "most played / favorite heroes"
> 
> that game client got me scratching my head quite a bit...


Guild is not implemented yet in Reborn. And as far as the most played / favorite heroes played, that hasn't been fix yet since reborn went live. Their are still more things that they have to implement from source 1. Most of the commands are not working as well. At least they have the ranking working since the last update.


----------



## redalert

Ti5 starts on Sunday







with the Wilcard teams and Groupstage starts Monday
http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_International/2015/Wild_Card
http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_International/2015/Group_Stage


----------



## evilferret

I think Volvo getting rid of guilds and focusing more on friend lists.

Just add everybody from OCN and it's almost like having guild functions back?

Reborn feels laggish for me. I know it reads lower APM from the spam right click setting.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think Volvo getting rid of guilds and focusing more on friend lists.
> 
> Just add everybody from OCN and it's almost like having guild functions back?
> 
> Reborn feels laggish for me. I know it reads lower APM from the spam right click setting.


yeah feels a little sluggish I just wish I could figure out how to turn on right click to deny!

been on a little the past few days...but really havent been able to pair up with anyone. not to mention I've still not gotten the wire run so its running on wifi...I'm getting lag spikes up to 3500 ping which kinda sucks


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> yeah feels a little sluggish I just wish I could figure out how to turn on right click to deny!
> 
> been on a little the past few days...but really havent been able to pair up with anyone. not to mention I've still not gotten the wire run so its running on wifi...I'm getting lag spikes up to 3500 ping which kinda sucks


https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3acvwz/right_click_deny_dota_reborn/
https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3a7xbd/autoexeccfg_in_reborn/


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think Volvo getting rid of guilds and focusing more on friend lists.
> 
> Just add everybody from OCN and it's almost like having guild functions back?
> 
> Reborn feels laggish for me. I know it reads lower APM from the spam right click setting.


Is group channel enabled yet?

As for the lag issue, I don't have much complaints cuz the regular is just as bad to the point I noticed no difference. I did however notice a significant improvement on alt-tabbing speeds in the reborn. It's usually instant unless you're going into / through the loadscreen. whereas for regular dota, it can usually take up to 5 seconds for my rig, and if it was lagging to begin with, it can take what it feels to be 30 seconds or so.....crazy.

One thing I found quite annoying however, is that I get automatically alt-tabbed whenever I :

1) enter reborn
2) enter a game
3) quit a game


----------



## connectwise

Can you enter custom setup with reborn as well?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Can we watch TI5 via reborn ?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Can you enter custom setup with reborn as well?


Yes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Can we watch TI5 via reborn ?


No Reborn uses different servers than the main client


----------



## Peter Nixeus

When I said a Korean team was going to make Ti5 last year I got laughed at... now there are TWO Korean teams... soon there will be no hope for a western team making the finals anymore...


----------



## mylilpony

i have 30 fps on dota reborn lol and its less responsive


----------



## ku4eto

I have less fps on Dota 2 Reborn, and its way heavier than the Source Engine 1, since my laptop overheats on it on lower graphical settings, where on Dota 2 only, on maximum i get around 60 fps and the laptop doesn't overheat. Great.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> When I said a Korean team was going to make Ti5 last year I got laughed at...


That sounds like one of those movies where a pack of random crappy people formed a sports team and made significant achievements after sweat and blood









Edit : I'm doing the third 10-hero challenge, at the last 2. I wanted to re-roll. Clicked it, nothing happened. This is frustrating.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That sounds like one of those movies where a pack of random crappy people formed a sports team and made significant achievements after sweat and blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : I'm doing the third 10-hero challenge, at the last 2. I wanted to re-roll. Clicked it, nothing happened. This is frustrating.


You re-rolled and they gave you the same heroes?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> You re-rolled and they gave you the same heroes?


While that would be something to laugh at, I believe the dota 2 team is smart enough to exclude the existing heros when they code the re-roll function. Otherwise, the probability of re-rolling at least 1 of the previous heroes will be very high for people who are re-rolling like 5-6 slots, which would stir up massive complaints.


----------



## ku4eto

Interesting, for some reason i have available only EU East and US East. US West and EU West are Connection Failure and everything else is Ping Unknown. I guess i wil be playing with the russians in EU East.


----------



## connectwise

Best thing about ti5 so far isn't the games but:


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Best thing about ti5 so far isn't the games but:


Yeah... watching these videos - damn ninjas cutting onions around me again... makes me wish I was 15 years younger. It is a good time if you are passionate about gaming and trying to go pro. Families, communities, and the industry is more supportive of it now.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> While that would be something to laugh at, I believe the dota 2 team is smart enough to exclude the existing heros when they code the re-roll function. Otherwise, the probability of re-rolling at least 1 of the previous heroes will be very high for people who are re-rolling like 5-6 slots, which would stir up massive complaints.


It's possible to reroll the same heroes.

I re-rolled LD twice and got him on 2 of my 10 challenges. o.0

Think I lost 10 games until I said ef this, went Medic and Dagon Bear. EZ wins.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yeah... watching these videos - damn ninjas cutting onions around me again... makes me wish I was 15 years younger. It is a good time if you are passionate about gaming and trying to go pro. Families, communities, and the industry is more supportive of it now.


Just need to belief harder Nix!









Did you get the FF hats? I don't want the game but the Moogle ward...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> It's possible to reroll the same heroes.
> 
> I re-rolled LD twice and got him on 2 of my 10 challenges. o.0
> 
> Think I lost 10 games until I said ef this, went Medic and Dagon Bear. EZ wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to belief harder Nix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the FF hats? I don't want the game but the Moogle ward...


FF hats should be released around the release of the game.

Onion preordered his game on steam already, I shud do the same before 18AUG.

Chocobo courier >>> faceless rex


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> FF hats should be released around the release of the game.
> 
> Onion preordered his game on steam already, I shud do the same before 18AUG.
> 
> Chocobo courier >>> faceless rex


I don't want the game though.









Think the items will be worth that much?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I don't want the game though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think the items will be worth that much?


Dunno about the price of the item, just saying that a Chocobo is cooler than anything.
Not even talking about the M00gle ward!

About the price I dunno.
Dépends if the market is flooded by chocobo's due to russian low price for steam games.

Anyways the courier is looking gud!

http://i.imgur.com/BS9n5D0.jpg


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Dunno about the price of the item, just saying that a Chocobo is cooler than anything.
> Not even talking about the M00gle ward!
> 
> About the price I dunno.
> Dépends if the market is flooded by chocobo's due to russian low price for steam games.
> 
> Anyways the courier is looking gud!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/BS9n5D0.jpg


No unusual.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> No unusual.


Ef where you been? Ive been looking for you the past several days but haven't seen you on steam


----------



## phillyd

I'm a Team Secret fanboy. Arteezy is a God and S4 might be one of the best to ever play the game. Some of the best highlights of TI5 so far have been from the Secret Games.









Also, some hilarious Dota 2 videos:


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> It's possible to reroll the same heroes.
> 
> I re-rolled LD twice and got him on 2 of my 10 challenges. o.0
> 
> Think I lost 10 games until I said ef this, went Medic and Dagon Bear. EZ wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to belief harder Nix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the FF hats? I don't want the game but the Moogle ward...


Well, I got 2 left in the 10, after clicking re-roll, the 2 same heroes stayed at the same spots. If you calculate the probability of this, it is probably 1 out of what, 10k?

If you were re-rolling like 5 heroes at a time and got 1 hero to be the same as before, that doesn't sound very odd, just unlucky


----------



## phillyd

Holy crap just had the best match of my life. Race to take the ancient at minute 57. I was playing legion and had +380 something damage from duels alone. Barely won as both teams were fighting for the ancient.
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1671349839


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Holy crap just had the best match of my life. Race to take the ancient at minute 57. I was playing legion and had +380 something damage from duels alone. Barely won as both teams were fighting for the ancient.
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1671349839


Good to hear that!!

Also good to see that you have some sense in item choices even though you are fairly new.

Speaking of that, I just had a match where someone has done something that I had only seen in dota 1 back in War3.

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1658212518
pay attention to ogre magi's build. I got so mad about losing that game. I started out fairly poorly with 0-3 or something similar, but we managed to make a real comeback in teamfights around mid-late game. With the short cooldowns of spells in our team, by dragging every fight as long as possible, eventually the stats i steal will help me overrun all of them while trying to keep our own deaths low.

Imagine if we have an actual ogre magi....


----------



## connectwise

That wolves got no armor is complete bullcrap. After that video so many people tried to play lycan like that.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Good to hear that!!
> 
> Also good to see that you have some sense in item choices even though you are fairly new.


I've been reading and studying a lot. And I have a very knowledgeable friend helping me learn so I feel like I'm doing well. I'll have to look at your match later today. Sounds interesting!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That wolves got no armor is complete bullcrap. After that video so many people tried to play lycan like that.


It's a completely acceptable strategy but your team needs to want to play around it and pick accordingly. There are also plenty of heroes that can make it nearly impossible.


----------



## connectwise

The issue was when noobs play it, they have no clue what they're doing. They think that video is actually real life. I have a good win rate on lycan and that's absolutely not the way to play that hero.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The issue was when noobs play it, they have no clue what they're doing. They think that video is actually real life. I have a good win rate on lycan and that's absolutely not the way to play that hero.


I'm in complete agreement. He can be played that way but it's rare that that can be done without major detriment to the team.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> It's possible to reroll the same heroes.
> 
> I re-rolled LD twice and got him on 2 of my 10 challenges. o.0
> 
> Think I lost 10 games until I said ef this, went Medic and Dagon Bear. EZ wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to belief harder Nix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the FF hats? I don't want the game but the Moogle ward...


I bought the game because I read it was coming to PC and wanted to play it (FF games are one of the few I will pay full retail price for). I didn't know till I saw it on Steam that it came with FF hats for DOTA 2 - I rather have a Chocobo courier than a Faceless Rex!! But if you are wondering I haven't got the courier and wards yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Holy crap just had the best match of my life. Race to take the ancient at minute 57. I was playing legion and had +380 something damage from duels alone. Barely won as both teams were fighting for the ancient.
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1671349839


Those are the best games in DOTA 2... if I was on the losing end of that game I would not even be mad = very fun to play in.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Ef where you been? Ive been looking for you the past several days but haven't seen you on steam


Been busy with work.

Life is hard...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Well, I got 2 left in the 10, after clicking re-roll, the 2 same heroes stayed at the same spots. If you calculate the probability of this, it is probably 1 out of what, 10k?
> 
> If you were re-rolling like 5 heroes at a time and got 1 hero to be the same as before, that doesn't sound very odd, just unlucky


I rolled with only LD and I got LD.









Twice. Worse than 1 in 10k.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That wolves got no armor is complete bullcrap. After that video so many people tried to play lycan like that.


Lycan in a pretty bad place.

He's probably worse as a safelane core.

If you see a Lycan pick just dedicate to split push.

I want to try mid AA this patch! Or dual mid.


----------



## connectwise

In my say so, in pubs lycan is still insanely strong. It's just like how naga's super strong now. The issue is where do you place him. IMO if an enemy line up allows, start him in jungle and he will out farm everyone. Main strength of naga and lycan in pubs is when you can go to enemy jungle farm up, go to their safelane, then back to their jungle. With bots and their ultis they can solo kill anyone on the map. With lycan I literally see someone solo farming, bot in, ulti on and run up and right click them down. With naga you can song first, bot in and right click them down as well. The way you take away enemy farm makes winning so easy after you've taken your first roshan at lvl 7. However, mid/safelane lycan just doesn't work now imo.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I rolled with only LD and I got LD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twice. Worse than 1 in 10k.


My re-roll problem is proved to be an in-game error. I re-rolled my heroes successfully last night.

Now that I've done that, it only seems suspicious to me that you might have experienced the same bug twice


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> My re-roll problem is proved to be an in-game error. I re-rolled my heroes successfully last night.
> 
> Now that I've done that, it only seems suspicious to me that you might have experienced the same bug twice


I have tried re-rolling like 9 times and they always give me the same heroes ... which sucks cause I have Chen and other heroes I cannot play to save my life ...

On a different note, is there no way to manage my dota 2 inventory easier ... I have 21 pages of items that I want to sort through and delete/socket/sell ... but man ... now that I have started deleting there are open spaces and rubbish all over the show and its just crazy to manage my inventory


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> In my say so, in pubs lycan is still insanely strong. It's just like how naga's super strong now. The issue is where do you place him. IMO if an enemy line up allows, start him in jungle and he will out farm everyone. Main strength of naga and lycan in pubs is when you can go to enemy jungle farm up, go to their safelane, then back to their jungle. With bots and their ultis they can solo kill anyone on the map. With lycan I literally see someone solo farming, bot in, ulti on and run up and right click them down. With naga you can song first, bot in and right click them down as well. The way you take away enemy farm makes winning so easy after you've taken your first roshan at lvl 7. However, mid/safelane lycan just doesn't work now imo.


What is farm? Majority of my games this patch have earlier and more frequent clashes. Lycan just isn't worth farm priority when you need 3-4 heroes to consistently fight to not completely lose early/mid game.

With the item cost of BoTs, lots of other heroes can solo kill too. What do you do before BoTs?

Only time I play Lycan is if I want to counter jungle but other heroes could probably do it better.

Eh, I like Naga. They stole my support Naga going Radiance strat (except their timing was a lot better







).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> My re-roll problem is proved to be an in-game error. I re-rolled my heroes successfully last night.
> 
> Now that I've done that, it only seems suspicious to me that you might have experienced the same bug twice


I'm not. It's Volvo. I finished all my hero challenges weeks ago and trust me I had other issues with the UI.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I have tried re-rolling like 9 times and they always give me the same heroes ... which sucks cause I have Chen and other heroes I cannot play to save my life ...
> 
> On a different note, is there no way to manage my dota 2 inventory easier ... I have 21 pages of items that I want to sort through and delete/socket/sell ... but man ... now that I have started deleting there are open spaces and rubbish all over the show and its just crazy to manage my inventory


You can only re-roll once per 10 heroes.

And nope. Be ready to waste hours organizing your inventory.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I bought the game because I read it was coming to PC and wanted to play it (FF games are one of the few I will pay full retail price for). I didn't know till I saw it on Steam that it came with FF hats for DOTA 2 - I rather have a Chocobo courier than a Faceless Rex!! But if you are wondering I haven't got the courier and wards yet.


I made my GF a chocobo coaster for work:


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You can only re-roll once per 10 heroes.
> 
> And nope. Be ready to waste hours organizing your inventory.


I was expecting to waste hours getting my inventory together damnit ... sigh ... hate that

Also, i have not re-rolled at all ... I click re-roll and it shows I clicked but the heroes never change


----------



## HarrisLam

weekdays, full of games, first game of day always starts at 1200 midnight.

work so hard through the entire week, finally get to the weekend so that I can have some free time. No games.

Monday comes, when everyone drags the body to work again, games resume.

Excellent arrangements Volvo.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> weekdays, full of games, first game of day always starts at 1200 midnight.
> 
> work so hard through the entire week, finally get to the weekend so that I can have some free time. No games.
> 
> Monday comes, when everyone drags the body to work again, games resume.
> 
> Excellent arrangements Volvo.


For some reason I heard that in the tune of Gangsta's Paradise.









At least you can open Dota.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Woot new chests.

They expensive though at 3.99$.

need to buy 10 to get full immortal collection.

RIP wallet


----------



## redalert

With the groupstages over I wanted to check out the heroes win/loss rates so far
http://www.datdota.com/tournament.php?q=451&tournament=The%20International%202015&p=heroes

Some of the heroes that stood out to me:
Dazzle and Naga being picked so often but Naga always tends to make a comeback at TI just whether its a support or carry role for her Support Naga has been her role this year.
CM, DK and TA all picked more than 15 times and win percentages over 60%
WW, BS, ES and Razor have been pretty bad so far all under 40%.
Hero that Im surprised hasnt been picked more is Batrider. I personally feel Lasso along Wisp relocated are too damn strong and is useful in any meta.
Heroes Im hoping will get played but probably wont Alch carry and Jakiro support









Wildcard and groupstage had some really good games so far, hopefully the Mainevent will be pretty entertaining too.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Woot new chests.
> 
> They expensive though at 3.99$.
> 
> need to buy 10 to get full immortal collection.
> 
> RIP wallet


My wallet is not safe too! Oh well support the casters = easy Bugatti!


----------



## killuchen

Second chest opened. Golden Rubick stix

http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/437199178112437689/1DEE1AE732A84C0339843141CB879C001EEC5028/


----------



## Duke976

Bought about 20 trove and 10 luckvase and didn't get any golden







The only thing that I got extra was the veno and bounty hunter courier


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Second chest opened. Golden Rubick stix
> 
> http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/437199178112437689/1DEE1AE732A84C0339843141CB879C001EEC5028/


Are you at the event getting it from the secret shop? Its the only way to get a golden and genuine item?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Bought about 20 trove and 10 luckvase and didn't get any golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I got extra was the veno and bounty hunter courier


So lucky! I got all the sets and got none of the rares....


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Are you at the event getting it from the secret shop? Its the only way to get a golden and genuine item?
> So lucky! I got all the sets and got none of the rares....


Bought it straight from dota 2 client. I was surprised that the golden came genuine. I thought only merch from TI secret shot came as genuine.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Bought it straight from dota 2 client. I was surprised that the golden came genuine. I thought only merch from TI secret shot came as genuine.


That's good, because right after I purchased those chest 2 more patches came so I am assuming they patch the client so it will only be regular immortal and not genuine?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Are you at the event getting it from the secret shop? Its the only way to get a golden and genuine item?
> So lucky! I got all the sets and got none of the rares....


How many chest did you purchase?


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> That's good, because right after I purchased those chest 2 more patches came so I am assuming they patch the client so it will only be regular immortal and not genuine?


my other immortals are regular. Only my golden is genuine.


----------



## killuchen

Looks like volvo messed up. They took away the golden drops from the virtually purchased chests. They were only meant to be dropped from ti5 secret shop loot like last year.


----------



## runeazn

Just saying hi as I havent posted something for years. I thought lets do this in a thread which became my next addiction after ocn.
Everyone happy gain dem mmr 10k the dream


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Looks like volvo messed up. They took away the golden drops from the virtually purchased chests. They were only meant to be dropped from ti5 secret shop loot like last year.


I knew something was up when I saw those golden inside the normal chest. Those golden are suppose to be only available in the demi hero figurines. Now people in reddit are throwing pitchfork.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> I knew something was up when I saw those golden inside the normal chest. Those golden are suppose to be only available in the demi hero figurines. Now people in reddit are throwing pitchfork.


Indeed they are =/. I went to TI last year and goldens were only obtainable through chance when purchasing a demi hero. I hope mine doesn't get taken away.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Indeed they are =/. I went to TI last year and goldens were only obtainable through chance when purchasing a demi hero. I hope mine doesn't get taken away.


They wont take that away since u already unlocked it. But valve has some serious issue with the golden chest being remove abruptly. I got my golden demi from ESL NY.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> They wont take that away since u already unlocked it. But valve has some serious issue with the golden chest being remove abruptly. I got my golden demi from ESL NY.


How many demi's did you buy? I had to buy 3 full sets until I got 1 golden last year


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> How many demi's did you buy? I had to buy 3 full sets until I got 1 golden last year


Bought 10 got 2 golden demi.


----------



## killuchen

Looks like they re-added the golden troves but took away the "genuine" tag.


----------



## connectwise

Wait, what's the problem right now? Are we saying we shouldn't buy the new immortal treasures?


----------



## Hl86

Just had a match where enigma got a 5 man blackhole, sadly he was the only there.

If someone wants to play some matches add me please Akafeta1


----------



## redalert

Well the Main event starts in about 12 hours








http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_International/2015/Main_Event


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Well the Main event starts in about 12 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_International/2015/Main_Event


its starting soon

First match, best performing team atm versus my favorite team, how exciting

:tears of sadness:


----------



## connectwise

Yay


----------



## redalert

FYI if you pick Magnus it helps if you use RP at some point during the game


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> FYI if you pick Magnus it helps if you use RP at some point during the game


But than you lose the threat of RP!









Better to save it.


----------



## phillyd

Anybody watch the MVP Phoenix v Newbee game? Great performance by MVP. Really fun watch too.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anybody watch the MVP Phoenix v Newbee game? Great performance by MVP. Really fun watch too.


Yes! Just waow!! MVP are huge underdogs that just eliminated a Chinese power house - now everyone may fear the Koreans in the lower brackets = they have no Fear!
I've been following both MVP teams and their players since they were formed.

Fun Fact - MVP's League of Legends team was bought out by Samsung for $500k USD two years ago = and they won the LoL Worlds Championships last year.









Also when I saw that C9 courier snipe it reminded me of @evilferret and his courier chasing.


----------



## phillyd

Should be interesting to see how they develop. This VG/Na'Vi draft is going interestingly! I'm excited to see if Na'Vi can allow Anti-Mage to farm!


----------



## HometownHero

Hype was real today boys...


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Hype was real today boys...


The audience is not much. Why is that ?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> The audience is not much. Why is that ?


Its Monday and Dota just isnt as big in the US like in the EU. Most people want to see either EG and Secret neither of them are playing today. It doesnt help that its a long day of Dota.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Hype was real today boys...


It was full earlier... may be more empty now that Navi is eliminated... the event was sold out in less than half an hour.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yes! Just waow!! MVP are huge underdogs that just eliminated a Chinese power house - now everyone may fear the Koreans in the lower brackets = they have no Fear!
> I've been following both MVP teams and their players since they were formed.
> 
> Fun Fact - MVP's League of Legends team was bought out by Samsung for $500k USD two years ago = and they won the LoL Worlds Championships last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also when I saw that C9 courier snipe it reminded me of @evilferret and his courier chasing.


F'em, they are not getting past Empire no goddam way


----------



## HometownHero

I took that picture during the opening ceremony. Games didnt start for another hour and a half so it filled up eventually.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> I took that picture during the opening ceremony. Games didnt start for another hour and a half so it filled up eventually.


So you are actually watching it live?

liking it so far? oh man i'd love to go. Would be one hell of a trip.

Still remember last year we have an OCN member (I forgot who) that went there and took pics with like almost everyone in the scene that I know. So many of them to the point where I feel like that guy probably made a hunting list lol


----------



## evilferret

Any must watch games?

Ugh, work been killing me.

@nix, courier snipes > everything!


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> So you are actually watching it live?
> 
> liking it so far? oh man i'd love to go. Would be one hell of a trip.
> 
> Still remember last year we have an OCN member (I forgot who) that went there and took pics with like almost everyone in the scene that I know. So many of them to the point where I feel like that guy probably made a hunting list lol


Yeah I'm here watching it live. Booked a vacation to Seattle months ago and just happened to get lucky TI was scheduled for the same week. Scalped some tickets yesterday under the msrp. The hype is real today, EG and TS series will be really good.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> Yeah I'm here watching it live. Booked a vacation to Seattle months ago and just happened to get lucky TI was scheduled for the same week. Scalped some tickets yesterday under the msrp. The hype is real today, EG and TS series will be really good.


i doubt it....

I agree somewhat with the betting odds.....I'm not sure if Col and Ehome can hold those 2 giants for long. Jeremy Lin being there was a surprise for me though, haha.

We are in different worlds lol......you be hitting the exact same week of Ti and the correct location (e.g. not europe), meanwhile, I need to attend a wedding in Canada (so long flights are involved) and the wedding ceremony plus dinner will be the exact same day of the Grand finals

PS : Kacy get the hell out!!! Gimme back Soe!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What happened with Secret lol. Also i really fear EHome. Is it me or Ti5 is about being as secretive as possible. It almost seems that teams that do well before are targeted and the underdogs swing by surprise.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What happened with Secret lol. Also i really fear EHome. Is it me or Ti5 is about being as secretive as possible. It almost seems that teams that do well before are targeted and the underdogs swing by surprise.


I don't quite agree with the observations, I mean if you check the standings in group stages and the current test results, the loss of secret is really the only surprising match outcome so far. Which other match surprised you? Maybe you didn't expect C9 to get 0:2 by CDEC? But then CDEC did really well in group stages so...

I don't know what's happening, but heartbreaking is definitely involved....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I don't quite agree with the observations, I mean if you check the standings in group stages and the current test results, the loss of secret is really the only surprising match outcome so far. Which other match surprised you? Maybe you didn't expect C9 to get 0:2 by CDEC? But then CDEC did really well in group stages so...
> 
> I don't know what's happening, but heartbreaking is definitely involved....


I mean CDEC, EHome where nothing before Ti. Not in the same level as EG, VICI, Secret. Even LGD is a new team. Maybe i dont follow East Dota that much. The old Alliance crushed all the Chinese teams.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What happened with Secret lol. Also i really fear EHome. Is it me or Ti5 is about being as secretive as possible. It almost seems that teams that do well before are targeted and the underdogs swing by surprise.


Its whom ever studies the opponent more and not holding back pocket strats - that was a million dollar match = too much money on the line.

Also MVP just murdered Empire in the first game with QO's TA!!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I mean CDEC, EHome where nothing before Ti. Not in the same level as EG, VICI, Secret. Even LGD is a new team. Maybe i dont follow East Dota that much. The old Alliance crushed all the Chinese teams.


EHome = ROTK and Lamn (former DK and VG members)

LGD = Xiao8, Sylar, and MMY (Former Newbee, VG, and DK members)

The above players can win if their other team mates support and trust them.

CDEC = comprised of Chinese pub stars in the CDEC league run by LGD = Similar to iXMike's NADOTA. They used to be called LGD CDEC (LGD's tier 2 team). Chinese Tier 2 is nothing to laugh at either.

Alliance crushed everyone due to that patch in Ti3... every time there is a new patch it is almost a new game. Whom ever does not adapt or master the new patch gets crushed.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I mean CDEC, EHome where nothing before Ti. Not in the same level as EG, VICI, Secret. Even LGD is a new team. Maybe i dont follow East Dota that much. The old Alliance crushed all the Chinese teams.


Ya sorry, I read that as "teams that were doing well before, as in group stages"

but Peter is right, Alliance was a long time ago. Though I think rat dota isn't really bad dota. Split screen and time racing are intense excitement as well


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Ya sorry, I read that as "teams that were doing well before, as in group stages"
> 
> but Peter is right, Alliance was a long time ago. Though I think rat dota isn't really bad dota. Split screen and time racing are intense excitement as well


I mean Ti is so big and its not really hard to get invited if you have veteran players and makes every other tournament pointless. You cant even like these Chinese teams because they have jumped teams so much you dont know what is what.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I mean Ti is so big and its not really hard to get invited if you have veteran players and makes every other tournament pointless. You cant even like these Chinese teams because they have jumped teams so much you dont know what is what.


Its the same for many players from all regions = jumping teams to try to win a TI... to try to find team mates they trust or can work with towards a TI. that is why Valve is introducing the "majors" after Ti5 to minimize or eliminate that or try to create team stability. Team instability scares away a lot of potential sponsors.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Its the same for many players from all regions = jumping teams to try to win a TI... to try to find team mates they trust or can work with towards a TI. that is why Valve is introducing the "majors" after Ti5 to minimize or eliminate that or try to create team stability. Team instability scares away a lot of potential sponsors.


I was a big Navi fan because of their stability. It was so much fun following them. Still a huge EG fan since always was a fan off Aui_2000.

Empire GG.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I mean Ti is so big and its not really hard to get invited if you have veteran players and makes every other tournament pointless. You cant even like these Chinese teams because they have jumped teams so much you dont know what is what.


All I know, Chuan is Chuan









Empire is officially out. This is a sad day for me, but honestly not because of the elimination as it will eventually happen. I just feel like they don't deserve to be outdone by MVP

This might be yet another Asian vs Asian grand finals by the looks of it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> All I know, Chuan is Chuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empire is officially out. This is a sad day for me, but honestly not because of the elimination as it will eventually happen. I just feel like they don't deserve to be outdone by MVP
> 
> This might be yet another Asian vs Asian grand finals by the looks of it.


Empire just did not play good enough. They don't have signature heroes. Undying performance in second game was terrible. We would be picked off before using any of his skills.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Empire just did not play good enough. They don't have signature heroes. Undying performance in second game was terrible. We would be picked off before using any of his skills.


I was mainly commenting based on Empire's average performance. Game 1 and 2 against LGD should be a fair representation of that ("that throw" included)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That last game however......by the end of the picking phase, I was already praying for Empire to outperform MVP by shear skills. I think MVP's line-up was significantly better. The pressure applied on TA early game surely didn't help the situation

By the way I didn't think undying was the problem (provided that I wasn't not continuously watching), before PL got his things up, undying had a dramatic effect on how those fights lasted so long. The effects are subtle, but without them, it would turn very ugly for empire.

I think the major problem of empire that game was the supports. Tusk + bane, multiple disables, looks good on paper, played like crap and sure didn't match BH + SB ganking power. Every late game fight, Tusk + bane died within 2 seconds while WD just slams the ultimate down and kill everyone. The burst damage on Empire is very low and need to rely on sustain and eventually win fight with mana void, but then burst damage on MVP is very high so every fight starts at a 4v5 or even 3v5 position and it's just too hard to engage at that point.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I was mainly commenting based on Empire's average performance. Game 1 and 2 against LGD should be a fair representation of that ("that throw" included)
> 
> That last game however......by the end of the picking phase, I was already praying for Empire to outperform MVP by shear skills. I think MVP's line-up was significantly better. The pressure applied on TA early game surely didn't help the situation


Empire will forever fail in Ti. VP is the last CIS team and i dont think they are better then Complexity but we will see. CIS Dota so weak these days.


----------



## redalert

Secret was up in game 1 and never did anything with their advantage and let storm farm up. Game 2 they just got outplayed and Secret had a questionable draft. They way Secret lost was more surprising they got crushed. Ehome has alot of good players and CDEC has beaten everyone in China. CDEC is more surprising coming from the wildcard. I doubt many teams in the West did alot of research on CDEC. MVP Phoenix is the biggest shocker so far.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Secret was up in game 1 and never did anything with their advantage and let storm farm up. Game 2 they just got outplayed and Secret had a questionable draft. They way Secret lost was more surprising they got crushed. Ehome has alot of good players and CDEC has beaten everyone in China. CDEC is more surprising coming from the wildcard. I doubt many teams in the West did alot of research on CDEC. MVP Phoenix is the biggest shocker so far.


Secret was up in Game 1 but they just did not have follow up. Egg for WW is just too strong and let Gyro do its thing. Did not even bother to see game 2. MVP has done nothing amazing. The best way to win against teams you dont know much its make them play your game and pick stuff they don't play against too often like techies. Basically you have to beat them with experince.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Secret was up in Game 1 but they just did not have follow up. Egg for WW is just too strong and let Gyro do its thing. Did not even bother to see game 2. MVP has done nothing amazing. The best way to win against teams you dont know much its make them play your game and pick stuff they don't play against too often like techies. Basically you have to beat them with experince.


Koreans don't have that wow factor (I doubt any Korean player will be considered a God like in China) but they're consistent.

MVP reminds me of old Navi. Confident in their playstyle even from behind and willing to take any fight.

I don't think people expected their draft and strats.

If the other team knows your "normal" game, it's easier for them to disrupt it. Than it goes back to who has the better draft.

Maybe it's a Korean thing we love dual mid and PL.









That last C9 game. o.0

FY GOD has reminded me why supports are awesome. I didn't think it was possible to make that much space for Hao. I guess Fy didn't want Hao to cut off his hand.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Koreans don't have that wow factor (I doubt any Korean player will be considered a God like in China) but they're consistent.
> 
> MVP reminds me of old Navi. Confident in their playstyle even from behind and willing to take any fight.
> 
> I don't think people expected their draft and strats.
> 
> If the other team knows your "normal" game, it's easier for them to disrupt it. Than it goes back to who has the better draft.
> 
> Maybe it's a Korean thing we love dual mid and PL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last C9 game. o.0
> 
> FY GOD has reminded me why supports are awesome. I didn't think it was possible to make that much space for Hao. I guess Fy didn't want Hao to cut off his hand.


So happy C9 lost. I watch games for the fun factor and learning. You dont want to learn from C9. They should just disband. Even last year they did better coming 5-6th.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So happy C9 lost. I watch games for the fun factor and learning. You dont want to learn from C9. They should just disband. Even last year they did better coming 5-6th.


It's fun to watch C9 tilt though.









Went downhill once Aui left.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> It's fun to watch C9 tilt though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went downhill once Aui left.


The strongest that team was in MLG with RTZ.


----------



## HarrisLam

oh my god.....

So many bugattis taken away from their owners these few days....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh my god.....
> 
> So many bugattis taken away from their owners these few days....


Am I the only one face palming at some of these drafts?

LGD's 4 melee draft makes me feel like I'm in 1k mmr.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Am I the only one face palming at some of these drafts?
> 
> LGD's 4 melee draft makes me feel like I'm in 1k mmr.


Im seriously wondering if that CDEC last pick silencer was a block pick since they had a SS on their team. Im not sure why LGD didnt pick Naga instead of CM.


----------



## HarrisLam

I'm praying for EG winning and I don't even like EG


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh my god.....
> 
> So many bugattis taken away from their owners these few days....


the heck does that mean?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> the heck does that mean?


Lots of favorites almost kicked out by "random" teams.

Half of my top 6 is in the bottom.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Im seriously wondering if that CDEC last pick silencer was a block pick since they had a SS on their team. Im not sure why LGD didnt pick Naga instead of CM.


So they could have had 5 melee?









They should have swapped the Undying or SK for a Naga.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm praying for EG winning and I don't even like EG


Maybe people will play Dark Seer/BH combo with me.









When I try to run this, Ramz thinks I'm drunk.


----------



## redalert

The amount of amazing games during this TI hopefully the grand finals wont be awful like TI4


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The amount of amazing games during this TI hopefully the grand finals wont be awful like TI4


Can't get worse then Ti4 lol even if Ti5 stopped right now.


----------



## connectwise

Razor every game, ppd says, cus that's just how we roll.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh my god.....
> 
> So many bugattis taken away from their owners these few days....


I dunno... the owner of LGD is Ruru... she also owns and runs the CDEC DOTA 2 League - a DOTA 2 development league in China (Similar to ixMike's NA in house dota 2 league to look for NA pubstars for NA teams).

CDEC was formally known as LGD CDEC and was the scrim partner for LGD and also their tier 2 development team (to train the Chinese pub stars to work as a team in the pro scene).

That means - Ruru is the owner of LGD AND CDEC = EASY BUGATTIS!!!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The amount of amazing games during this TI hopefully the grand finals wont be awful like TI4


The games are good, but I really wanted the East vs West element. Don't know, I don't feel so awful about missing half of the main event anymore.

I also hope that if an Asian team were to win, they won't walk out the room like how newbee did, regardless of games being good or not. It's like getting lucky with a smoking hot chick, but she plays dead when it happens.


----------



## phillyd

I think CDEC can't be beat. I want to think EG can get into the grand finals but I'm kinda pessimistic about western Dota. The eastern teams were practicing all year for TI5. The western teams were practicing and getting good at Dota. But (Secret being a great example) the western teams weren't preparing for the meta that could develop and even worse they were going in like it was their sport not their job. You can get away with having one of those on a team but when it's the whole team it falls apart. The best eastern teams are consistent, level-headed and here to pull in $6 million or so. Teams like secret and to an extent EG were here to play the best Dota and didn't worry about being the best drafters and performing the most consistently. When Arteezy played Luna, a new meta carry that we wasn't comfortable with, he got wrecked. Their whole losers bracket series against VP was just a bunch of frustrated decisions by S4. It was a mess. And while much more extreme than the failures of the other western teams, I think it is very indicative of why.

An organized league with multiple tiers could fix Dota. You get in by following some rules about your team, how the players were drafted, how much they're paid, etc., you play and if you are bad you go down a tier and if you're good you go up. The top tier plays minimally against lower tiers (like D1 D2 NCAA), and the best of the top tier are seeded for TI.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> The games are good, but I really wanted the East vs West element. Don't know, I don't feel so awful about missing half of the main event anymore.
> 
> I also hope that if an Asian team were to win, they won't walk out the room like how newbee did, regardless of games being good or not. It's like getting lucky with a smoking hot chick, but she plays dead when it happens.


I thought every Asian Dota player had a hot girl already.









Look at xiao8's wife.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV4YVn2Xvik

Where are you Harris? WE NEED TO DOTO!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> The games are good, but I really wanted the East vs West element. Don't know, I don't feel so awful about missing half of the main event anymore.
> 
> I also hope that if an Asian team were to win, they won't walk out the room like how newbee did, regardless of games being good or not. It's like getting lucky with a smoking hot chick, but she plays dead when it happens.


we have East vs West now


----------



## Blk

USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## ondoy

what a stomping.... GG...


----------



## Ximplicite

were do you guys bet ?


----------



## ondoy

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Blk

Simply amazing.


----------



## redalert

This TI was easily the best one overall for the whole event and game 3 from the grand finals has to be one best games of Dota 2 ever played, so much back and forth action . I only wish the grand finals it would of went to a game 5.


----------



## ondoy

lame interview, what's wrong with them ? seems like they're not exited on winning...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> lame interview, what's wrong with them ? seems like they're not exited on winning...


You dont even think about it because they still thinking about the game lol. I feel like you get exited for something you win without expecting to win not a planed win.

I really did not want CDEC to win because they really where too new to other teams to prepare especially teams that play based on countering the other teams strats.

Also EG never got to face Secret which was huge for them.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> lame interview, what's wrong with them ? seems like they're not exited on winning...


Kinda hard to think straight when you just won over a million dollars


----------



## connectwise

Okay just got back home from work. Gonna start off with eg vs lgd for now. Have you guys revealed who won yet? Have the games been good?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Okay just got back home from work. Gonna start off with eg vs lgd for now. Have you guys revealed who won yet? Have the games been good?


The games were really good today some people have posted who won already. The grand finals were nothing like TI4 and Game 3 of the GF was probably the best game this TI.


----------



## sledge

ppd and Universe wiping out CDEC in rosh pit...


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> ppd and Universe wiping out CDEC in rosh pit...


Really sloppy by CDEC. It was a desperate move I guess.


----------



## connectwise

I fracking fell asleep watching game 2 eg lgd. Too tired.

And I just boosted my comp from lvl 170 to 320 trying to get the SF hands...


----------



## ondoy




----------



## connectwise

Still no official VODS for finals?! What the FUDGE!


----------



## redalert

you can just download the replays in dota, it might take awhile before valve uploads the games to youtube


----------



## ondoy

EG vs CDEC #1 | The International 2015 Grand Final
EG vs CDEC #2 | The International 2015 Grand Final
EG vs CDEC #3 | The International 2015 Grand Final
EG vs CDEC #4 | The International 2015 Grand Final


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> you can just download the replays in dota, it might take awhile before valve uploads the games to youtube


I dislike doing that since it doesn't have booth reaction and also it doesn't zoom out far enough.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Where can i watch the entire final day including the panel?


----------



## Shisa

ESPN news
DOTA 2 Championship 11pm SportsCenter

Omg! profit win Wimbledon and The masters
so ridiculous


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shisa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN news
> DOTA 2 Championship 11pm SportsCenter
> 
> Omg! profit win Wimbledon and The masters
> so ridiculous


LOL - the ESPN host was asking for some Madden and NBA 2k tournaments with large prize money...


----------



## Catscratch

Woah, they won and none of them are overweight, when did the gamer geek stereotype change ? Right, they are athletes now


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Woah, they won and none of them are overweight, when did the gamer geek stereotype change ? Right, they are athletes now


I am pretty sure the time they spend playing Dota does not give them enough time to get fat.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Where can i watch the entire final day including the panel?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhSttje4Dx4


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhSttje4Dx4


Thats not final day.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats not final day.










Valve time on their uploads but my guess they will get it uploaded today


----------



## redalert

FYI The secret shop is open to everyone now http://dota2.welovefine.com/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valve time on their uploads but my guess they will get it uploaded today


They had the Russian version and 1 day after its been removed. Not sure why they are not uploading it.


----------



## connectwise

You can find all the games on the twitch vod:

http://www.twitch.tv/dota2ti/profile
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Woah, they won and none of them are overweight, when did the gamer geek stereotype change ? Right, they are athletes now


EG Justin Wong disagrees with you.

https://youtu.be/yCeKukXtWpQ?t=10m6s

Dat Roll


----------



## HarrisLam

got back from canada, intentionally avoided this thread, avoided other forums, get onto dota client for replays

front page news : EG : GRAND CHAMPIONS

Oh, ok

Thanks volvo.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> got back from canada, intentionally avoided this thread, avoided other forums, get onto dota client for replays
> 
> front page news : EG : GRAND CHAMPIONS
> 
> Oh, ok
> 
> Thanks volvo.


To be fair... they did waited till two days later to post that blog.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am pretty sure the time they spend playing Dota does not give them enough time to get fat.


Do they have agents now ? They could be mandated to follow a diet of sorts 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You can find all the games on the twitch vod:
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/dota2ti/profile
> EG Justin Wong disagrees with you.
> 
> https://youtu.be/yCeKukXtWpQ?t=10m6s
> 
> Dat Roll


ROFL. Well look at his opponent, it's at leas %50 chance now.

Random video about pro-gamers : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPnZdjBVWY4 (Just watch Don's expressions







)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> To be fair... they did waited till two days later to post that blog.


Yes. That I am aware of.

It is still something to think about though, cuz currently it cannot be worked around. You go into the game, you see it.

Not hating on volvo in all honesty, but it certainly was unfortunate. that it happened


----------



## connectwise




----------



## killuchen

Got this from Game 1 of the grand finals







. It's no 5 man echoslam effigy doe


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*


I got those SF deso arms without even trying... I also got two NS batman immortals too... but I had to be gifted the Zeus immortal... it seems like Volvo knows what you really want and goes after your wallet. Which is kinda true because they know your most played heroes...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I got those SF deso arms without even trying... I also got two NS batman immortals too... but I had to be gifted the Zeus immortal... it seems like Volvo knows what you really want and goes after your wallet. Which is kinda true because they know your most played heroes...


No wonder Volvo didn't give me any rare items.









I want them all!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Got this from Game 1 of the grand finals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's no 5 man echoslam effigy doe


WAOW! how did you get that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I got those SF deso arms without even trying... I also got two NS batman immortals too... but I had to be gifted the Zeus immortal... it seems like Volvo knows what you really want and goes after your wallet. Which is kinda true because they know your most played heroes...







I marked sf as fave AND it's one of my most played.....

Meanwhile almost 0 games on zeus, NS, AM:


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> WAOW! how did you get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked sf as fave AND it's one of my most played.....
> 
> Meanwhile almost 0 games on zeus, NS, AM:


I could have given you my SF arms for one of your Zeus immortals! But someone already gifted me one...


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/reborn/updates

Custom Games can now be played on official dedicated servers.


----------



## connectwise

Faith paid off, except for some reason when I first started dota last year I got liquid/eg mixed up:
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I could have given you my SF arms for one of your Zeus immortals! But someone already gifted me one...


----------



## HarrisLam

All-star match : now we know what to play in our in-houses

how do you get the favorite hero page?

Hmm...I think I've been missing a lot of stuff for my compendium.....

EDIT : by the way how do you get the hero improvement tool? I forgot about that.


----------



## sakundes

quick question. i have some immo boxes unopened, can i sell them unopened by sept1 or do i have to open them first? unopened immo boxes fetch higher on the market i reckon?

TIA


----------



## redalert

Unopened will be worth more on the market.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> All-star match : now we know what to play in our in-houses
> 
> how do you get the favorite hero page?
> 
> Hmm...I think I've been missing a lot of stuff for my compendium.....
> 
> EDIT : by the way how do you get the hero improvement tool? I forgot about that.


Click on your user name in the Reborn GUI?

Anyhow been playing 10 vs 10 and I am so addicted to it. I recommend if you are in a losing streak or just need some laughs, play it! So fun! We should do this for our inhouse! Ef and Scoot set one up!!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Click on your user name in the Reborn GUI?
> 
> Anyhow been playing 10 vs 10 and I am so addicted to it. I recommend if you are in a losing streak or just need some laughs, play it! So fun! We should do this for our inhouse! Ef and Scoot set one up!!


not that one, the one connectwise just had in his screenshot, its the hero tracker tool or whatever that keeps your item timings


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Click on your user name in the Reborn GUI?
> 
> Anyhow been playing 10 vs 10 and I am so addicted to it. I recommend if you are in a losing streak or just need some laughs, play it! So fun! We should do this for our inhouse! Ef and Scoot set one up!!


Busy with work.

Scoot! Get to work!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> not that one, the one connectwise just had in his screenshot, its the hero tracker tool or whatever that keeps your item timings


Isn't that from last year?


----------



## Ramzinho

*Dota 2 steelseries rival and siberia v2 for 99$*


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> *Dota 2 steelseries rival and siberia v2 for 99$*


+100 MMR EZ!


----------



## connectwise

Such a heavy mouse.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Such a heavy mouse.


o.0

What do you consider light?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Such a heavy mouse.


It's not that bad actually.

I think it's around 100g without the cord.

Just tape the cord to the side or the back of your monitor and that solves the weight issue.

Cheap mouse bungee alternative.

Also, still lighter than Logitech and their spaceship mouse.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> It's not that bad actually.
> 
> I think it's around 100g without the cord.
> 
> Just tape the cord to the side or the back of your monitor and that solves the weight issue.
> 
> Cheap mouse bungee alternative.
> 
> Also, still lighter than Logitech and their spaceship mouse.


Did you get your new KB yet?

Aren't most mice 100+ g?

I have a Kana somewhere thats like 70g and its pretty blah.

I still say shape > weight. If it fits right, weight becomes a 2ndary concern.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Did you get your new KB yet?


not yet...

It's been stuck here for 2 days :

ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS), PROCESSED THROUGH SORT FACILITY

I wanna try dat pok3r with clears god dam eet!

I ordered also some mousepads, got me another Artisan Hien and a Hayate otsu.

They already left Japan so it shud arrive pretty soon.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> not yet...
> 
> It's been stuck here for 2 days :
> 
> ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS), PROCESSED THROUGH SORT FACILITY
> 
> I wanna try dat pok3r with clears god dam eet!
> 
> I ordered also some mousepads, got me another Artisan Hien and a Hayate otsu.
> 
> They already left Japan so it shud arrive pretty soon.


o.0

Let me know about the Artisan. I still never made the jump to "nice" cloth pads.


----------



## phillyd

EG Razer set:
http://www.razerzone.com/licensed-and-team-peripherals/evil-geniuses


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> o.0
> 
> Let me know about the Artisan. I still never made the jump to "nice" cloth pads.


I had 2 artisans already, a Hayate and a Hien.

Both were nice but the Hayate was a bit too glidy for my taste so I kept the Hien which is "slower".

I bought another Hien since my first one is starting to be dated.

Hayate Otsu just for the sake of testing the new updated Hayate cause its supposed to be more controllish (what I found was lacking in the first version).

I recommend the Artisan Amazon store "USER SIDE". The guy in charge of the sales is named Yasuo and really professionnal, giving advice about mouse compatibility and such.

Hien Red is really cool looking.


----------



## redalert

Well either their is some serious trolling going on but aui was kicked from EG and Arteezy back to EG









Well it was just confirmed http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sn8s65


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Well either their is some serious trolling going on but aui was kicked from EG and Arteezy back to EG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was just confirmed http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sn8s65


Drama season... hahaha


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Drama season... hahaha


https://twitter.com/Hot_Bid/status/632384508948385792


----------



## connectwise

I say to each their own. The issue is if you're high sensitivity gamer, you don't lift up the mouse as much as a low sensitivity gamer. Thus lifting related fatigue won't matter to the former but is an issue for the latter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> o.0
> 
> What do you consider light?


90g and lighter.

Rival's 106 without cord:

http://utmalesoldiers.blogspot.jp/2014/08/blog-post_21.html

Week after TI, AUI gets kicked, Fear gets operation.... It's all gone pete tong.


----------



## HarrisLam

deleted.


----------



## scooter.jay

ok ok for those asking for inhouse i am always trying to sort one. I need to sort some things with the powers that be but hoping to get one sorted for next month. EF you need to get on ts so we can talk at some point about some things







(or skype as you dont have ts like a scrub)


----------



## Ramzinho

I now despise EG from all my heart. I didn't hate them at all during TI. i just couldn't stand PPD.. Now with the RTZ back watch this team fall so hard


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I now despise EG from all my heart. I didn't hate them at all during TI. i just couldn't stand PPD.. Now with the RTZ back watch this team fall so hard


You know, I was gonna say something but I figured maybe some ppl haven't watched the finals yet. I'll say it now.

Well I was watched the series, at the very end, I felt very surprised........so ironic, that among the entire EG team, Aui, the only Asian in the team, was the one looking the most excited about their victory.... The other 4 of them almost look like they were on the first date with a girl they really like, you know, excited like a mofo, but..... must. act. cool.

Still don't like EG as a team, I'm sincerely happy for Fear that he got this honorable title though, especially when he's really getting close to a retiring age for the scene. Would make his mother proud.


----------



## connectwise

I thought PPD looked the most excited. Kinda obvie fear was just showing humility by not celebrating too much, he bowed every time he shook a hand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://twitter.com/Hot_Bid/status/632384508948385792


It is known.


----------



## connectwise

Oh reddit, never change.


----------



## HarrisLam

i dont think that is inaccurate at all.


----------



## connectwise

So later we find sumail hung himself and fear gets killed?


----------



## Blk

The rtz/kuro drama is real.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I say to each their own. The issue is if you're high sensitivity gamer, you don't lift up the mouse as much as a low sensitivity gamer. Thus lifting related fatigue won't matter to the former but is an issue for the latter.
> 90g and lighter.
> 
> Rival's 106 without cord:
> 
> http://utmalesoldiers.blogspot.jp/2014/08/blog-post_21.html
> 
> Week after TI, AUI gets kicked, Fear gets operation.... It's all gone pete tong.


I consider my mouse weight like my ping training. The higher the better.









I'm a low sens claw grip. IMO hand fatigue is a sign of weak wrists/fingers.

Well TI is over. We need the drama or doto be daed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> ok ok for those asking for inhouse i am always trying to sort one. I need to sort some things with the powers that be but hoping to get one sorted for next month. EF you need to get on ts so we can talk at some point about some things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or skype as you dont have ts like a scrub)


Ugh, I'll get TS set up again. I just use Steam voice because I'm lazy.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

To clarify some things... EG doesn't own the teams - they just help get sponsors for the teams and in return they get to brand the team to help market the sponsors/brands. The players own the team and they have full control (correct me if I am wrong) on the roster. Unless a team member goes nutts and do/say something that harms the brand.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> To clarify some things... EG doesn't own the teams - they just help get sponsors for the teams and in return they get to brand the team to help market the sponsors/brands. The players own the team and they have full control (correct me if I am wrong) on the roster. Unless a team member goes nutts and do/say something that harms the brand.


I still remember the Idra days. Think going nuts is the only way to get kicked out if you're still profitable.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I just use Steam voice because I'm lazy.


I still like dota in-game voice chat more because it lowers all other sound effects when someone talks. That doesn't happen for TS and it gets very frustrating at times.


----------



## redalert




----------



## connectwise

I hate her voice


----------



## HarrisLam

A lot of useful / useless information in one place.

All I have to say :
1) empire is disbanding NOOOOOOOO. I liked the resolution - silent duo ever since after Ti3, and Yoky has earned a place in my heart in the past months. Sad to see the 3 cores settle in 3 different teams. Guess I'll need to find a new favorite
2) assuming rumors were true, resolution is looking for 4 Ukrainian players, dendi might be leaving Navi AND is also Ukrainian....maybe....hmm?
3) too bad Aui isn't Ukrainian lol
4) S4, whatever you do, do NOT join forces with EE sama
5) respect on VP for sticking together
6) did not follow the pro scene in my early dota years so I've never seen hyhy in action. I look forward to seeing him play

https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3h2oxx/postti5_reshuffle_megathread/


----------



## connectwise

^ I'll read that once I get back from the gym and at work when I have some time to slack off XD

check this:

http://peterpandam.blogspot.com.au/2015/08/post-ti5-blog.html?m=1

^

This is another reason why PPD is my fave.


----------



## Atham

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1725158856

Some people are bloody ******ed. We were winning 30 - 6 this game. And then EU west random team happened. Why do people chase kills? Just get the bloody objectives. Anyway, this is why I don't play support. I cannot influence the game with pushes and such. This game should have been over in 20 min.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1725158856
> 
> Some people are bloody ******ed. We were winning 30 - 6 this game. And then EU west random team happened. Why do people chase kills? Just get the bloody objectives. Anyway, this is why I don't play support. I cannot influence the game with pushes and such. This game should have been over in 20 min.


Play pushing supports = Dark Seer, Jakiro, Sven, Leshrec, Lina, etc.

At least with Sven, Leshrec, and Lina you can transition to Carry if your team messes up. Plus Leshrec and Sven can team wipe by themselves with the right items.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Enjoyed this TI5 quite well. Can't say I watched every game, but I downloaded most of the one's people thought worth watching. Loved that Undying was superpopular, as well as Tusk and Gyro and Leshrac. Very little Rat Dota at all which surpised me.

As I have an APM of 10, I am super unqualified to make pronouncements regarding Dota 2. But here they are anyway:

My thoughts:

Most Exciting Team to Watch:
LGD. Surprisingly so. I am Gwai-Lo as they come, but easily LGD games were the most fun to watch. Their matches against EG and VG were the best of the tourney. Great teamwork and never gave up; turned around games several times. You can say this about any Dota game to be sure, but they were only one mistake away from taking out EG if you ask me. Their high ground defense at their barracks in a couple of games were clinics on doing it right.

Most Exciting / Best Player / Carry to Watch:
Sumail. Easy. Guy has pure swag out there. I do agree that Storm Spirit should be named Sumail in his honor. Dominated almost everygame mid at the beginning, and when he was losing he regrouped and still dominated late game. Even his SF dominated. Sure ppd posted on the blog that he's the lynch pin of the team, but without Sumail, I think CDEC has a better support team.

Most Consistent Player:
ppd was right in his rant linked 3 posts up. FEAR did it all. Never made a big mistake, and played every hero flawlessly.

Best Support Player:
ppd. Sure he's arrogant, but if you know a better dazzle / winter wyvern player out there, I am all ears. He saved more lives than an EMT that tourney.

Don't really care that AUI_2000 was sacked. He'll get picked up by many teams if they are smart.

Great tourney.


----------



## connectwise

Fear's strat changed for the finals, testimate to him as a player.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1725158856
> 
> Some people are bloody ******ed. We were winning 30 - 6 this game. And then EU west random team happened. Why do people chase kills? Just get the bloody objectives. Anyway, this is why I don't play support. I cannot influence the game with pushes and such. This game should have been over in 20 min.


Reddit MMR climber claimed that never play more than 1 support game in 5 if you're serious about climbing mmr.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Fear's strat changed for the finals, testimate to him as a player.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1725158856
> 
> Some people are bloody ******ed. We were winning 30 - 6 this game. And then EU west random team happened. Why do people chase kills? Just get the bloody objectives. Anyway, this is why I don't play support. I cannot influence the game with pushes and such. This game should have been over in 20 min.
> 
> 
> 
> Reddit MMR climber claimed that never play more than 1 support game in 5 if you're serious about climbing mmr.
Click to expand...

It is on a smurf, so no ranked yet. They took my mid, and then offlane spectre was chosen. So yeah, I went support bounty. It was fun, since we dominated lanes together with lina.

Lina and I played our roles well. The carries were trash, and did not play their roles too well. Still we won, but we gave away a huge advantage. People just get full of themselves and they go 1 v5, thinking they can win due to advantage. And then the goldike streaks go down.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Aui_2000 got enough $ with EG that i think its fine for him. Also Fear is EG and position 4 was the one thing he can go back too. After Ti almost no team has come back strong the next Ti apart from Navi but Dota 2 has changed so much since then. By making Fear 4, removing Aui_2000 EG is removing them self from the Radar.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Aui_2000 got enough $ with EG that i think its fine for him. Also Fear is EG and position 4 was the one thing he can go back too. After Ti almost no team has come back strong the next Ti apart from Navi but Dota 2 has changed so much since then. By making Fear 4, removing Aui_2000 EG is removing them self from the Radar.


I don't think a lot of people worried about Aui's future, nor do I think people worried about EG's strength after Aui's departure. It's more about his contributions to a Ti championship and how fast he got kicked, basically immediately after.

kicking 1 month after Ti = ok you know what, we reviewed our performance in the Ti, for the future it seems like we will be doing better without Aui questioning the captain, improves morale, etc

kicking immediately after = alright THANK GOD we won, now take your slice and get the F out of my face Aui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> It is on a smurf, so no ranked yet. They took my mid, and then offlane spectre was chosen. So yeah, I went support bounty. It was fun, since we dominated lanes together with lina.
> 
> Lina and I played our roles well. The carries were trash, and did not play their roles too well. Still we won, but we gave away a huge advantage. People just get full of themselves and they go 1 v5, thinking they can win due to advantage. And then the goldike streaks go down.


It's always the worse (not worst, just worse) players who pick carries really fast so that the later players are forced to play support and protect them

I feel like BH support is hit or miss in pub games, so much risk when you don't actually have a grand strategy to back you up. He gets even less exp than regular supports early game cuz you must roam with him to get anything done, and if luck isn't on your side that game, you might not get anything done at all


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I don't think a lot of people worried about Aui's future, nor do I think people worried about EG's strength after Aui's departure. It's more about his contributions to a Ti championship and how fast he got kicked, basically immediately after.
> 
> kicking 1 month after Ti = ok you know what, we reviewed our performance in the Ti, for the future it seems like we will be doing better without Aui questioning the captain, improves morale, etc
> 
> kicking immediately after = alright THANK GOD we won, now take your slice and get the F out of my face Aui
> It's always the worse (not worst, just worse) players who pick carries really fast so that the later players are forced to play support and protect them
> 
> I feel like BH support is hit or miss in pub games, so much risk when you don't actually have a grand strategy to back you up. He gets even less exp than regular supports early game cuz you must roam with him to get anything done, and if luck isn't on your side that game, you might not get anything done at all


He was kicked because Fear is taking position 4 because of his arm operation. Someone had to take position 1 so they picked up RTZ.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> He was kicked because Fear is taking position 4 because of his arm operation. Someone had to take position 1 so they picked up RTZ.


I thought he was taking position 4 because he didn't think he was a good position 1 compared to others in the scene.
And I would agree. RTZ' carry style fits EG much more.

I don't like that Aui was kicked either, but if he questions the captain during the finals - in a game where mindset is the most important part - then that's simply not acceptable.


----------



## redalert

Since Dota is switching to major system rosters need to be locked by Sept. 1st so teams need to be pretty quick with roster changes if they wanna play in the 1st major this fall. November somewhere in the EU is what the rumors are for the 1st major.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Aui_2000 got enough $ with EG that i think its fine for him. Also Fear is EG and position 4 was the one thing he can go back too. After Ti almost no team has come back strong the next Ti apart from Navi but Dota 2 has changed so much since then. By making Fear 4, removing Aui_2000 EG is removing them self from the Radar.


----------



## Atham

Zai left secret to finish highschool. I look him up and realize he is the same age group as me, 1997.

Anyway, why did Aui_2000 get kicked?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Zai left secret to finish highschool. I look him up and realize he is the same age group as me, 1997.
> 
> Anyway, why did Aui_2000 get kicked?


http://peterpandam.blogspot.ca/2015/08/post-ti5-blog.html


----------



## evilferret

I'm just going to say PPD was scared of Aui.

Even Burning credited EG's win to Aui.

I'm just confused why they're picking up RTZ when his hero pool almost mirrors Sumail.


----------



## tristanbear

I finally won my first game last night









Went 5-5-6 as Sniper...against bots with player teammates. Yeah I'm not very good


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm just going to say PPD was scared of Aui.
> 
> Even Burning credited EG's win to Aui.
> 
> I'm just confused why they're picking up RTZ when his hero pool almost mirrors Sumail.


Aui probably complained when they kept picking Razor. Arteezy is just a better player than Aui. EG is a better team on paper but will the new squad mesh is still up in the air. Also having Arteezy on your team makes your competition less of a threat.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm just going to say PPD was scared of Aui.
> 
> Even Burning credited EG's win to Aui.
> 
> I'm just confused why they're picking up RTZ when his hero pool almost mirrors Sumail.


I think to them now after having that much money is to have fun playing Dota while winning. He himself said that Dota had turned into work for him and when they had RTZ it was fun. I too would chose fun over money if i had the choice for more money or fun.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think to them now after having that much money is to have fun playing Dota while winning. He himself said that Dota had turned into work for him and when they had RTZ it was fun. I too would chose fun over money if i had the choice for more money or fun.


They also have experience playing with him - so they don't have to practice for very long to get the flow and hang of things with each other. Its better to have RTZ to play for you than against you. Also Fear can play any role so moving to a position 3,4,5 should not be a problem. It also make the opposing teams discombobulated in their drafts trying to figure out who will play mid...


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I finally won my first game last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went 5-5-6 as Sniper...against bots with player teammates. Yeah I'm not very good


sniper is not a good hero to learn early on, b/c of how squishy he is, and he isn't particularly good this patch, so just a headsup =)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> They also have experience playing with him - so they don't have to practice for very long to get the flow and hang of things with each other. Its better to have RTZ to play for you than against you. Also Fear can play any role so moving to a position 3,4,5 should not be a problem. It also make the opposing teams discombobulated in their drafts trying to figure out who will play mid...


Yeah. I would think even though Secret lost badly in Ti they probably would have won against EG. They just where not ready against teams that they probably though would not be top 6 like VP and CDEC. Who would have though VP to drop Secret. Personally eventhough the results where not there i feared the old secret much more then the one with RTZ and Zai.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Aui probably complained when they kept picking Razor. Arteezy is just a better player than Aui. EG is a better team on paper but will the new squad mesh is still up in the air. Also having Arteezy on your team makes your competition less of a threat.


From what I've seen, teams with too much hero pool overlap seem to be weaker (makes draft/ban stage easier). RTZ and Sumail overlap way too much. Aui's hero pool expanded the team's hero pool.

Instead of Aui vs RTZ, it should be Aui vs Fear support and I think Aui support > Fear support.

Razor is a crap hero though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think to them now after having that much money is to have fun playing Dota while winning. He himself said that Dota had turned into work for him and when they had RTZ it was fun. I too would chose fun over money if i had the choice for more money or fun.


Dota is their career. It should be work.









This is one of the reasons why I feel esports still has a long way to mature.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> They also have experience playing with him - so they don't have to practice for very long to get the flow and hang of things with each other. Its better to have RTZ to play for you than against you. Also Fear can play any role so moving to a position 3,4,5 should not be a problem. It also make the opposing teams discombobulated in their drafts trying to figure out who will play mid...


They kicked the only Asian from the team!









Time to raise our pitchforks!

I feel like they're doubling up on their mid players. Their play style is too similar.


----------



## connectwise

What are you talking about, did you forget the two other brown people on that squad? XD

Aui's being diplomatic, even he said b/c no one's seen fear, no way can anyone say aui vs fear who's better. Burning said that EG only won b/c everyone feared aui supports and won them the draft. But even still, sumail's heroes were banned the most.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Rick and Morty announcer pack today!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> From what I've seen, teams with too much hero pool overlap seem to be weaker (makes draft/ban stage easier). RTZ and Sumail overlap way too much. Aui's hero pool expanded the team's hero pool.
> 
> Instead of Aui vs RTZ, it should be Aui vs Fear support and I think Aui support > Fear support.
> 
> Razor is a crap hero though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dota is their career. It should be work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons why I feel esports still has a long way to mature.
> They kicked the only Asian from the team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to raise our pitchforks!
> 
> I feel like their doubling up on their mid players. Their play style is too similar.


Sadly you are mistaken. Aui is from Canada. Yes he is Asian from Origin but so is RTZ from Uzbekistan and Sumail from Pakistan. These days people associate Asian word incorrectly.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sadly you are mistaken. Aui is from Canada. Yes he is Asian from Origin but so is RTZ from Uzbekistan and Sumail from Pakistan. These days people associate Asian word incorrectly.


That's just the government making it easy to classify races (for themselves).

Certain South Asians weren't even considered Asians in the US Census until the 2000's. They were even considered white and "other" for awhile. I remember a few friends that had issues with their scholarships due to demographic changes.

Think South and East Asians are the only demographics lumped geographically in America.









Western Asia gets to be white.









Not sure if changed but in the UK Asian (Indians) and Chinese (guessing they meant Orientals?) were both options in their Census. Think Asians is more commonly associated with "Indians" there but they do have a higher population vs "Orientals" than in America.

I guess I'm old school Asian-American. I only consider **********/Orientals/Yellow (whatever is least offensive these days) as Asian.









Anthropologically South Asian "Indians" and East Asian "Orientals" are different. South Asians are actually closer to Caucasians.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I feel like they're doubling up on their mid players. Their play style is too similar.


Dual mid... duh.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I feel like they're doubling up on their mid players. Their play style is too similar.


Na theyre play style is different.
Rtz is farm oriented where as sumail is agressive mid player, like qop brew storm.
Rtz never plays storm, s4 used to play storm in secret.
S4 played heroes like storm qop viper razor and some times sf too.
So yeah rtz is carry safelane. And sumail mid. I guess all they need is team chemistry now to win big tourneys.
And i feel universe is so under rated. He played really well in ti.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm just going to say PPD was scared of Aui.
> 
> Even Burning credited EG's win to Aui.
> 
> I'm just confused why they're picking up RTZ when his hero pool almost mirrors Sumail.


Contributing to winning a Ti is one thing, although I disagree with PPD's kick immediately after the tourney, I partially agree with what he said, that when a teammate regularly questions the captain's draft decisions and strategy planning, it is a pretty big reason to consider removal of this player from the roster.

Personally, I believe this patch is decently more draft dependent than the few patches before it, and PPD is one of the better drafters and strategists, so kicking Aui sounds like a reasonable decision (provided that Aui really behaved as he claimed).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> They kicked the only Asian from the team!


I could have sworn I saw Aui just walking down the street the other day


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> sniper is not a good hero to learn early on, b/c of how squishy he is, and he isn't particularly good this patch, so just a headsup =)


Meh, I've been playing random heroes seeing if one is particularly fun to use. Sniper is pretty fun to use right now, but I haven't even gotten close to trying them all.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Meh, I've been playing random heroes seeing if one is particularly fun to use. Sniper is pretty fun to use right now, but I haven't even gotten close to trying them all.


If you are just beginning, I would recommend playing a support like lion or maybe even vengeful spirit. They are a little on the squishy side, but you will learn mechanics and positioning better if you play supports in the beginning. When you play a carry you usually have your team to back you up so making mistakes is not as obvious, and you learn less on how the game works. Last hitting is an important skill, but at such an early level it is not the most important thing to learn. Positioning positioning positioning. It can turn the tide in a fight, and I think it is one of the most undervalued mechanics of the game. I see people in higher skill brackets that can last hit amazingly as well as use their skills at the right times, but their positioning is terrible, and they get killed over and over again, even though they are out farming the entire enemy team. It is much harder to learn about positioning once you have been playing the game for a while because you are used to playing in a certain way at that point. Learn it early, and it will become second nature.

Understand how the fog of war works, figure out small things like hiding behind a tree to evade an enemy, or positioning yourself in the fog before ganking a hero. Learn the mechanics of the creep waves pushing under the tower and how to control where the creeps meet in the lane. Understand the importance of having vision, either from wards or playing heros with global vision abilities such as Clockwerk or Zues. Understand how the enemy's vision advantage with heros such as those changes how you must position yourself either behind creeps to avoid hookshots or ganks. Use your creeps to scout ahead, I have seen way too many times people run into fog without vision that they could have had if they had waited for the creep wave, and then proceed to be killed by three of four enemy heros that were simply clearing the wave. I am sorry if this seems like a lot, but these are just things to keep in mind while you are playing, it will become second nature eventually.

An example of this would be: lets say you are playing radiant side and your bottom rune ward just ran out. The enemy team has a pudge who just was seen going for that rune, but since you do not have a ward there anymore you have no vision of him. Instead of continuing to farm, you can position yourself behind creeps hiding yourself from his hook, and continue to safely get exp, or ask for another teammate to teleport bottom, and have two or three of you rotate into your jungle to pick off the pudge. Take advantage of information, and position accordingly, as these are what keep you alive in lane and let you get last hits. You cannot last hit if you are getting killed every two minutes because your positioning was bad, so learning last hitting is not the most important thing, and this is why I think people should play supports in the beginning. You learn to play with a squishy hero, but since you learn positioning better and keep all of these things in mind, when you start playing carries, these mechanics can transfer over and allow you to last hit better, and die less often in lane.

Sorry if its a lot of information, but no one said Dota was an easy game
Hope you enjoy the game as much as a lot of us do
And keep on dotka-ing my friends,
Gregaroon


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Na theyre play style is different.
> Rtz is farm oriented where as sumail is agressive mid player, like qop brew storm.
> Rtz never plays storm, s4 used to play storm in secret.
> S4 played heroes like storm qop viper razor and some times sf too.
> So yeah rtz is carry safelane. And sumail mid. I guess all they need is team chemistry now to win big tourneys.
> And i feel universe is so under rated. He played really well in ti.


Aside signature heroes, both player have similar hero pools.

EG tried RTZ safelane before so call me skeptical. Unless PPD knows something about the upcoming patch, I don't know why you want to get a farming late game player.

EG was pretty crappy during the end of RTZ's last tenure with them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Contributing to winning a Ti is one thing, although I disagree with PPD's kick immediately after the tourney, I partially agree with what he said, that when a teammate regularly questions the captain's draft decisions and strategy planning, it is a pretty big reason to consider removal of this player from the roster.
> 
> Personally, I believe this patch is decently more draft dependent than the few patches before it, and PPD is one of the better drafters and strategists, so kicking Aui sounds like a reasonable decision (provided that Aui really behaved as he claimed).
> I could have sworn I saw Aui just walking down the street the other day


If I fired everybody who argued with me at work, I would be working alone.









The current version of EG feels weaker to me. I guess we'll have to see how they do.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> Sorry if its a lot of information, but no one said Dota was an easy game
> Hope you enjoy the game as much as a lot of us do
> And keep on dotka-ing my friends,
> Gregaroon


Dota is not an easy game, but it's easier than reading a wall of text that high lol

but jokes aside, separating into paragraphs would really help...


----------



## HarrisLam

oops doubled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> If I fired everybody who argued with me at work, I would be working alone.


No, you hire someone else until someone who believes in your ability and follow your guide comes along.

Besides, there is no regular job out there that is more teamwork, morale and strategy oriented than professional sport / video game players (the army doesn't count)

maybe firefighters.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Dota is not an easy game, but it's easier than reading a wall of text that high lol
> 
> but jokes aside, separating into paragraphs would really help...


Fixed








Sorry for the wall, did not mean for it to be like that. I did not even realize it was that long until I posted it. If you agree or disagree with what I said, I would be happy to hear peoples opinions!








I am not the greatest Dota player out there, but these are the things that I think are important when playing.
When I say Dota is not an easy game, I still suck at it after over 2000 games, and I am not trying to sound uninviting. As long as your are having fun, that is all that matters!


----------



## exodus1500

Gregaroon just tells everyone they should play support so he can carry! hahahha


----------



## Peter Nixeus

The key advice I have for new and upcoming players is:

1) Have Fun
2) There are over 1 Billion combinations for how the game is played due to the hero pool - don't think you know everything. One of the funniest thing I saw on Twitch stream was one of the top pros in North America trying to play Crystal Maiden when he normally plays Ganking and Carry Heroes. So even Pros can be NOOBs depending on the hero they play.

3) Decision making is one of the top things that will determine if you win or lose.

4) Communication. Your team mates can't guess what you are thinking or want to do.

5) Learn to adapt. Even if you are losing badly, you can still win due to the comeback mechanics and adapting during the game. I lost a lot of games when we had 50 kills vs 20 kills. Because destroying the base wins games and not the kill score.

I realized I am nearing 3 years on DOTA 2 and I am still trash tier...


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Gregaroon just tells everyone they should play support so he can carry! hahahha


<3
I used to play support a lot, but now I have a lot of people on my friends list that like support so I adapted to play mid and carry a lot. I still love playing supports that no one picks in pubs such as io and chen, but I don't play them very much any more because of this.

Although I will say I play a nasty Invoker


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> <3
> I used to play support a lot, but now I have a lot of people on my friends list that like support so I adapted to play mid and carry a lot. I still love playing supports that no one picks in pubs such as io and chen, but I don't play them very much any more because of this.
> 
> Although I will say I play a nasty Invoker


Last time we played I think we actually dual supported


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Last time we played I think we actually dual supported


I have no problem supporting if my teammates want to carry. I love playing supports, for me it is a lot of fun and sometimes more fun than playing mid or carry depending on the hero chosen.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> <3
> I used to play support a lot, but now I have a lot of people on my friends list that like support so I adapted to play mid and carry a lot. I still love playing supports that no one picks in pubs such as io and chen, but I don't play them very much any more because of this.
> 
> Although I will say I play a nasty Invoker


I can confirm this.

The very first game I played with Gregaroon he was Witch Doctor. The plays he made convinced me to play Witch Doctor.

Now he plays carry and goes Leroy Jenkins getting us all killed.


----------



## tristanbear

Thanks guys! I still honestly don't really know what I'm doing but at least some of the lingo isn't like another language anymore haha!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I can confirm this.
> 
> The very first game I played with Gregaroon he was Witch Doctor. The plays he made convinced me to play Witch Doctor.
> 
> Now he plays carry and goes Leroy Jenkins getting us all killed.


Whaaa Greg is fighting me for Yolo King status?









I thought you were a support player from the beginning. My whole life shaken by this revelation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Thanks guys! I still honestly don't really know what I'm doing but at least some of the lingo isn't like another language anymore haha!


I think most of us don't know what we're doing.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I can confirm this.
> 
> The very first game I played with Gregaroon he was Witch Doctor. The plays he made convinced me to play Witch Doctor.
> 
> Now he plays carry and goes Leroy Jenkins getting us all killed.


You say this as if I play witch doctor as a support...

OHHH YAAA...
LOOK AT IT GO...
ROLL OUT THE BARREL...
FEEL IN YOUR BONES...
DOUBLE KILL
TRIPLE KILL
ULTRA KILL
RAMPAGE
GREGAROON IS GODLIKE
OWNAGE
(Evil laughter drowning everyone else out in teamspeak/skype)
<3


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The key advice I have for new and upcoming players is:
> 
> 1) Have Fun
> 2) There are over 1 Billion combinations for how the game is played due to the hero pool - don't think you know everything. One of the funniest thing I saw on Twitch stream was one of the top pros in North America trying to play Crystal Maiden when he normally plays Ganking and Carry Heroes. So even Pros can be NOOBs depending on the hero they play.
> 
> 3) Decision making is one of the top things that will determine if you win or lose.
> 
> 4) Communication. Your team mates can't guess what you are thinking or want to do.
> 
> 5) Learn to adapt. Even if you are losing badly, you can still win due to the comeback mechanics and adapting during the game. I lost a lot of games when we had 50 kills vs 20 kills. Because destroying the base wins games and not the kill score.
> 
> I realized I am nearing 3 years on DOTA 2 and I am still trash tier...


We are all trash tier if not Pro and not making money playing Dota 2. In 1700 games in Dota 2 i maybe have tried really hard in about 30 games.


----------



## redalert

http://blog.dota2.com/2015/08/prepare-for-the-majors/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Knowing this do you think its fair to expect people will bring the ticket to at least 5 Million and make other Tournaments pointless?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Knowing this do you think its fair to expect people will bring the ticket to at least 5 Million and make other Tournaments pointless?


Even if the prize pool doesn't hit that high I think players will prioritize the Majors.

You're basically playing for a spot at TI.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Knowing this do you think its fair to expect people will bring the ticket to at least 5 Million and make other Tournaments pointless?


I doubt any of the majors will get anywhere close to 5 million. DAC only got to 3 million. If the majors are setup like DAC it will start off with a 250K prizepool throw in some cosmetic/compendium and see what happens with the prizepool. No one will have to buy a ticket to watch it in Dota TV since TI4,DAC and TI5 were all free to watch so its more than fair.

The other tournaments is the big unknown. I expect more Tier 1 teams to be a bit more selective which tournaments they will play in this year compared to last year. This should help some of the Tier 2 teams to be able to play in some of the non major tournaments like Summit, Starladder, Dreamhack, Dotapitc etc... and actually win some money from a tournament. The biggest complaint of the pro scene was the constant roster changes and the endless amount of tournaments being run at the same time. Hopefully going with this new setup it should help the pro scene with those 2 issues. This should help the viewer too instead of trying to figure which tourney is what and who's in it there will be 4 tournaments to watch that will have all the top teams playing in it. It's a wait and see thing at this point how this will play out over the next 12 months.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I doubt any of the majors will get anywhere close to 5 million. DAC only got to 3 million. If the majors are setup like DAC it will start off with a 250K prizepool throw in some cosmetic/compendium and see what happens with the prizepool. No one will have to buy a ticket to watch it in Dota TV since TI4,DAC and TI5 were all free to watch so its more than fair.
> 
> The other tournaments is the big unknown. I expect more Tier 1 teams to be a bit more selective which tournaments they will play in this year compared to last year. This should help some of the Tier 2 teams to be able to play in some of the non major tournaments like Summit, Starladder, Dreamhack, Dotapitc etc... and actually win some money from a tournament. The biggest complaint of the pro scene was the constant roster changes and the endless amount of tournaments being run at the same time. Hopefully going with this new setup it should help the pro scene with those 2 issues. This should help the viewer too instead of trying to figure which tourney is what and who's in it there will be 4 tournaments to watch that will have all the top teams playing in it. It's a wait and see thing at this point how this will play out over the next 12 months.


You have 4 big Tournaments just from Valve. To me it almost seems stuff like Starladder, The Summit will get 1-2 T1 teams and T2 will fill the rest.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Whaaa Greg is fighting me for Yolo King status?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


You have not seen my safe lane slark. Just ask scoot. (It was one game, okay)

Accidental rampage yesterday with QoP. I think I will upload that for fun so you can see.


----------



## redalert

Secret announced their roster
1 - EternalEnvy
2 - w33haa
3 - Misery
4 - Puppey
5 - Pieliedie

Not sure what to make of this roster.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Secret announced their roster
> 1 - EternalEnvy
> 2 - w33haa
> 3 - Misery
> 4 - Puppey
> 5 - Pieliedie
> 
> Not sure what to make of this roster.


Wait what? Where is kky?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Wait what? Where is kky?


Rumor is that he was trying to make a german stack team but seems liked it failed. Rumor now is hes going to be teaming up with Notail again. I guess the new C9? S4 is supposedly going back to Alliance to join Loda, bulldog, akkee and Cr1t. Mad is now rumored to be on a team with Sing and Arise.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Wait what? Where is kky?
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor is that he was trying to make a german stack team but seems liked it failed. Rumor now is hes going to be teaming up with Notail again. I guess the new C9? S4 is supposedly going back to Alliance to join Loda, bulldog, akkee and Cr1t. Mad is now rumored to be on a team with Sing and Arise.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I was hoping to see kky as the carry again. He played really well.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Secret announced their roster
> 1 - EternalEnvy
> 2 - w33haa
> 3 - Misery
> 4 - Puppey
> 5 - Pieliedie
> 
> Not sure what to make of this roster.


This could be genius... Maybe?

Who's going to captain/draft?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> This could be genius... Maybe?
> 
> Who's going to captain/draft?


my guess is puppey at the start.

The Alliance roster changes seem to be true Sing's team played in a ESL New York qualifier today with Arise, Mad, Soshka and YapzOr


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> This could be genius... Maybe?
> 
> Who's going to captain/draft?
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is puppey at the start.
> 
> The Alliance roster changes seem to be true Sing's team played in a ESL New York qualifier today with Arise, Mad, Soshka and YapzOr
Click to expand...

What about tucker? Tucker? Go, go?

What is Sing's team called. BTW, did they win? I really like Sing's content, so I do wish him all the best.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> What about tucker? Tucker? Go, go?
> 
> What is Sing's team called. BTW, did they win? I really like Sing's content, so I do wish him all the best.


http://play.eslgaming.com/dota2/europe/dota2/major/esl-one-ny-2015-eu-qualifier/team/9342387

Notail posted this on twitter
Roster completed, one teammate from old times, one enemy from even older times, one dane to keep me company and one newblood to carry with

I wonder if the new person is Miracle hes like 8K MMR in EU.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://play.eslgaming.com/dota2/europe/dota2/major/esl-one-ny-2015-eu-qualifier/team/9342387
> 
> Notail posted this on twitter
> Roster completed, one teammate from old times, one enemy from even older times, one dane to keep me company and one newblood to carry with
> 
> I wonder if the new person is Miracle hes like 8K MMR in EU.


Sing trolling again and making super unstable team.


----------



## connectwise

This whole shuffle has gone crazy. EE with W33? what world is this...

Who really knows, do people actually like kky?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> This whole shuffle has gone crazy. EE with W33? what world is this...
> 
> Who really knows, do people actually like kky?


I dont think people care. People like players that are bold, funny, salty etc. kky has a very quite personality.

I am more interested that will happen with NAVI.


----------



## Atham

Wow, Sing with an unstable teams again. I hope they do well.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Wow, Sing with an unstable teams again. I hope they do well.


Sings team was eliminated today in ESL. They lost to Golden Boys aka London Conspiracy


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Sings team was eliminated today in ESL. They lost to Golden Boys aka London Conspiracy


Not surprising at all. Are they going to disband now?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Sings team was eliminated today in ESL. They lost to Golden Boys aka London Conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising at all. Are they going to disband now?
Click to expand...

Lol. A'right team. We f-cking lost. Reported. I bet that was the post match talk lol


----------



## scooter.jay

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1738376901 3vs5 for most of the game still won well played void







Sticking with it can be worth


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> This could be genius... Maybe?
> 
> Who's going to captain/draft?


from that Puppy is the best drafter IMO


----------



## connectwise

So in a game this filipino chen did this:

http://gfycat.com/DazzlingUnsungAustralianfurseal

But against an earthshaker, carry sven on the other team.

We got wiped pretty easily.

Anyways.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So in a game this filipino chen did this:
> 
> http://gfycat.com/DazzlingUnsungAustralianfurseal
> 
> But against an earthshaker, carry sven on the other team.


That happened in a pub and not a custom game?! I would love to Echo Slam into that!


----------



## connectwise

It was pretty funny. The wave cleared in an instant on dire t3 with echoslam and sven mom cleaves. The filipino chen just insta left and abandoned. We lost.


----------



## evilferret

Sun! Why you make me carry?!?!

I don't want to play PL now that it's semi meta.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*


Sounds like political babble.









He gets the final call. Didn't Aui get kicked for arguing with him?

I miss the old salty PPD. The new PC PPD isn't as fun.

I still don't know why Zai and RTZ went back to EG. I thought they left on bad terms.

Red, do you have stats on the teams with the same captain and drafter? For some reason I thought there were teams that were running separate drafter/captain.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

So I have been playing 10 v 10 the past few days - I can honestly say now it makes me play better in normal mode. That is if you take 10 v 10 seriously. I play it mostly to practice.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> So I have been playing 10 v 10 the past few days - I can honestly say now it makes me play better in normal mode. That is if you take 10 v 10 seriously. I play it mostly to practice.


is 10v10 in Reborn? Also yes it makes the game harder and makes you take risks. I feel like Dota in the highest level is being able to push the hero to the max.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sun! Why you make me carry?!?!
> 
> I don't want to play PL now that it's semi meta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like political babble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets the final call. Didn't Aui get kicked for arguing with him?
> 
> I miss the old salty PPD. The new PC PPD isn't as fun.
> 
> I still don't know why Zai and RTZ went back to EG. I thought they left on bad terms.
> 
> Red, do you have stats on the teams with the same captain and drafter? For some reason I thought there were teams that were running separate drafter/captain.


It wouldnt be a useful accurate stat. Teams will change drafters even the its the same captain. C9 had Bone7 drafting at times. Secret had zai drafting at the last starladder, Navi had just about everyone draft for them this past year. Most people wouldnt even know about it if the players themselves didnt say anything.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> is 10v10 in Reborn? Also yes it makes the game harder and makes you take risks. I feel like Dota in the highest level is being able to push the hero to the max.


Yes it is in Reborn... it elevated my Zeus and support play... I learn to not put myself in a position to get jumped by 5+ heroes in those games and it helped increased my map awareness.


----------



## connectwise

LOL, that reminds me of good old mmorpg pvp when it's just a scrum everywhere, so you HAD to be aware of everything and not die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Sun! Why you make me carry?!?!
> 
> I don't want to play PL now that it's semi meta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like political babble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets the final call. Didn't Aui get kicked for arguing with him?
> 
> I miss the old salty PPD. The new PC PPD isn't as fun.
> 
> I still don't know why Zai and RTZ went back to EG. I thought they left on bad terms.
> 
> Red, do you have stats on the teams with the same captain and drafter? For some reason I thought there were teams that were running separate drafter/captain.


From PPD's blog it's because AUI has an unstable personality and makes his teammates tilt.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL, that reminds me of good old mmorpg pvp when it's just a scrum everywhere, so you HAD to be aware of everything and not die.
> From PPD's blog it's because AUI has an unstable personality and makes his teammates tilt.


And they won 2 major tournaments. Who cares if he tilts. If you are too relaxed you end up 3rd place and not 1st place like last year you end up like Secret.


----------



## connectwise

Obviously he does. When you listen to pro sports players and coaches talk it's always, "trying to get better a little every day", but how? They all credit that enthusiasm and work rate due to their love of the game. When the game becomes too stressful they stop getting better and start burning out. So obviously for PPD he think it's better to have fun than to have a player like Aui that makes the game not as fun for him.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Obviously he does. When you listen to pro sports players and coaches talk it's always, "trying to get better a little every day", but how? They all credit that enthusiasm and work rate due to their love of the game. When the game becomes too stressful they stop getting better and start burning out. So obviously for PPD he think it's better to have fun than to have a player like Aui that makes the game not as fun for him.


Well yeah now that he is a millionaire. Once i have money i would want to have fun too. Winning cant always be fun. Like i said Secret probably was having too much fun and look at the results.


----------



## oz120

Can I get in on this dota 2 group even though I have only played a few hours? I'm still learning.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Can I get in on this dota 2 group even though I have only played a few hours? I'm still learning.


A few hours? Man i dont remember my first hours in Dota 2. Its been so long ago and so many hours played since.


----------



## oz120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> A few hours? Man i dont remember my first hours in Dota 2. Its been so long ago and so many hours played since.


I have something like 5 hours at the most playing dota 2. The laptop is not a big fan of it and the desktop is down for now.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Can I get in on this dota 2 group even though I have only played a few hours? I'm still learning.


We always learn everyday








Welcome to Dota 2. People here are always ready to help, or you can even google,youtube. There are many videos and posts helping new players.
And i have exact 3000hrs here


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Can I get in on this dota 2 group even though I have only played a few hours? I'm still learning.


it doesn't matter how many hours you have played. New or old, we are just all trying to get better.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## oz120

Sweet


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Can I get in on this dota 2 group even though I have only played a few hours? I'm still learning.


I only have like 30 hours haha!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL, that reminds me of good old mmorpg pvp when it's just a scrum everywhere, so you HAD to be aware of everything and not die.
> From PPD's blog it's because AUI has an unstable personality and makes his teammates tilt.


But tilting implies losing.









Still makes no sense to re-invite players that they had issues with. PPD tweeted the whole "One less ego, one more championship" during DAC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> It wouldnt be a useful accurate stat. Teams will change drafters even the its the same captain. C9 had Bone7 drafting at times. Secret had zai drafting at the last starladder, Navi had just about everyone draft for them this past year. Most people wouldnt even know about it if the players themselves didnt say anything.


Trying to get stats for all drafters and their success rate.

I still remember iceiceice's no ban strat. Never forget!


----------



## redalert

Seems like a bunch of teams decided to announce rosters today

MVP Phoenix: Febby March QO Heen MP

LGD: Sylar, Maybe, rOtk, ddc, MMY

Fnatic: Black Chrissy Ohaiyo Mushi Net

Digital Chaos TC, Yawar, Bulba, Aui_2000, and biryu

CDEC no changes

Only a few big name teams/players left to make official roster changes are Alliance, VG, Navi, Empire Notail and KKY teams

Alliance Loda S4 AdmiralBulldog Akke mynuts

KKY team FATA, Matumbaman, mind_control, Jerax, KuroKy

VG the only thing that is changed Burning went to iG. Roster changes still unknown

Empire: Silent Resolut1on ubah ALOHADANCE 5th unknown atm

Navi there hasnt been much talk or rumors but my guess is same cores and new supports Artstyle left the team today.

Notail team Notail Miracle still waiting on who other 3 might be

Unless C9 picks up a team no Dota squad

There were rumors that LGD were looking for a possible LGD.int team again. Another rumor is that GGA who owns EG and Alliance might try building an international team to play in China.

EG still the best team in the West based on talent but the battle for the 2nd and 3rd teams in the West seems completely up in the air.

The lack of any tournament news is surprising quiet. There is ESL NY as far as big tourney news and just a bunch of smaller tourneys going on that most people could care less about.
The only thing that will be coming up is a Gaming Paradise 2015, a new tourney in early Sept. a LAN in Slovenia that will be 8 teams VP, Empire, Nip, Alliance, 4SC, 4CL and two unknown teams Prize pool is 50K.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> But tilting implies losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still makes no sense to re-invite players that they had issues with. PPD tweeted the whole "One less ego, one more championship" during DAC.
> Trying to get stats for all drafters and their success rate.
> 
> I still remember iceiceice's no ban strat. Never forget!


But they did lose, PPD was saying Aui made the team tilt so bad in winner's bracket when they got stomped by cdec.


----------



## oz120

What are you guys talking about?

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> What are you guys talking about?
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


Professional Dota. The International 5= TI5 was a few weeks ago Evil Geniuses won and they kicked one of their players from the team. People are pissed cause they just won 6.6 million and they kicked aui2000 a player that is well liked by the community PPD their captain was not well liked by alot of people and this didnt help things. Arteezy was brought in too take his place. Arteezy is one of the best players in the world and he played for EG before so this is second time with EG. Its just alot of drama. Currently this is the offseason for Dota and teams are making roster changes atm . Dota 2 is switching too a Major system like CSGO and rosters need to be set by September 5th.

If your looking for any info about Dota 2 check out this post it has alot of links to stuff and I try to keep it updated http://www.overclock.net/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread#post_14915131


----------



## Valor958

Ahh, i remember my first hours of Dota fondly... i hated it, and hated the game. I left... came back ~1.5 years later (still in beta days) and was mature and reasonable enough to actually learn the game right







Now, its about all I play. It overtook my Battlefield addiction! lol
Now, I rage at idiots in Dota instead of campers in BF... fair trade off i'd say


----------



## oz120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Ahh, i remember my first hours of Dota fondly... i hated it, and hated the game. I left... came back ~1.5 years later (still in beta days) and was mature and reasonable enough to actually learn the game right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, its about all I play. It overtook my Battlefield addiction! lol
> Now, I rage at idiots in Dota instead of campers in BF... fair trade off i'd say


I play EVE online







It takes so much time I fail at life most of the time. My wife hates it my kids hate it. I have even begun to dislike the game and become bored with it.


----------



## phillyd

The worst thing is being in a game and getting a great start farming, getting some good ganks, staying alive, and then someone else on your team goes 24-3 and wins the game. Like you get good items and a great KD but you know it was largely because the other team couldn't get farmed and it set you up for plays late game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For me and the main reason i gave Dota 2 a chance was first game winning with Huskar and then Viper. Dota 1 experience was so much worse for me. I played Axe first games and lost hard trying to right click and second game with SK and its sandstorm. Never played Dota 1 and looking back glad i did not Dota 2 is on another level eventhough its the same base game.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Seriously, I used to hate dota back since i was small. I used to play cs 1.6 a lot back then. And used to hate dota 1 plus i couldnt understand stuffs.
Then in 2013 my class mates starting talking about dota 2, said its very fun and stuff, thought of giving it a try. Played dk and sniper in training, played with bots and lost hard







thats when the hate was even more for dota. Then after 4 months i gave it a shot again. My friends made me play on passive bots so that i can kill them and enjoy. And from there Dota 2 has become part of my life. One of my exes even left me cause i gave more time to dota than her







:| i mostly play on sea servers, 100 ping. Europe servers pings are bit high, 170 and 200.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> But they did lose, PPD was saying Aui made the team tilt so bad in winner's bracket when they got stomped by cdec.


So basically he's getting kicked for 1 series?

EG had a pretty dominating run aside that series.

And they did win DAC.

We'll have to see what happens but I think EG is a lot weaker now. So what happens when RTZ tilts?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> What are you guys talking about?
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


Don't mind us. Pro Doto talk is like watching a Mets and Yankee fan fight (or Liverpool vs Manchester).

Welcome and have fun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The worst thing is being in a game and getting a great start farming, getting some good ganks, staying alive, and then someone else on your team goes 24-3 and wins the game. Like you get good items and a great KD but you know it was largely because the other team couldn't get farmed and it set you up for plays late game.


I wish people would carry me.

For me the worst part of Dota is knowing in the first 10 mins game is going to be an uphill battle with rocks tied to you and gnomes stabbing you in the legs.

I keep playing for that 1 in 100 game where you feel like a kid again.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> So basically he's getting kicked for 1 series?
> 
> EG had a pretty dominating run aside that series.
> 
> And they did win DAC.
> 
> We'll have to see what happens but I think EG is a lot weaker now. So what happens when RTZ tilts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind us. Pro Doto talk is like watching a Mets and Yankee fan fight (or Liverpool vs Manchester).
> 
> Welcome and have fun!
> I wish people would carry me.
> 
> For me the worst part of Dota is knowing in the first 10 mins game is going to be an uphill battle with rocks tied to you and gnomes stabbing you in the legs.
> 
> I keep playing for that 1 in 100 game where you feel like a kid again.


Nan EG is stronger now.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> So basically he's getting kicked for 1 series?
> 
> EG had a pretty dominating run aside that series.
> 
> And they did win DAC.
> 
> We'll have to see what happens but I think EG is a lot weaker now. So what happens when RTZ tilts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind us. Pro Doto talk is like watching a Mets and Yankee fan fight (or Liverpool vs Manchester).
> 
> Welcome and have fun!
> I wish people would carry me.
> 
> For me the worst part of Dota is knowing in the first 10 mins game is going to be an uphill battle with rocks tied to you and gnomes stabbing you in the legs.
> 
> I keep playing for that 1 in 100 game where you feel like a kid again.


Obviously not. Aui's kicked because of many series stemming from DAC.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Obviously not. Aui's kicked because of many series stemming from DAC.


Secret was better. Even in Ti5 Secret > EG.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nan EG is stronger now.


Please, giff reasons.

I still don't see it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Obviously not. Aui's kicked because of many series stemming from DAC.


EG had a pretty good run after DAC.

I consider Ti5 Secret the anti EG team. They're inconsistent but vs EG they have a strong track record against. Might have to do with how well they know each other. The major tournaments EG had problems with after DAC I contribute to Secret.

If Secret had another chance to face off vs EG I think it could have gone either way (heck if they played on another day the winner might have been different).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Secret was better. Even in Ti5 Secret > EG.


I agree but they're so inconsistent.


----------



## connectwise

Who knows man. EG lost many times to secret when it counted.


----------



## redalert

Post TI4 EG won 6 tournaments 3 with zai n Arteezy and 3 with sumail n Aui. Secret also won 6 tournaments 2 with the old roster but they had misery as stand-in for Fly. They won 4 tournaments with Arteezy n zai.

Overall secret vs EG was probably pretty close in who won games head to head but secret was much better post DAC


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just played 10v10 yesterday for the first time. Got to say hate Reborn for the reason you can just leave. First game was fun. Other 3 games had leavers in my team and got destroyed each time. Ping was also super high.


----------



## oz120

I was just looking at steam and it says I have 0.7 hours of Dota 2 on record lol


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Post TI4 EG won 6 tournaments 3 with zai n Arteezy and 3 with sumail n Aui. Secret also won 6 tournaments 2 with the old roster but they had misery as stand-in for Fly. They won 4 tournaments with Arteezy n zai.
> 
> Overall secret vs EG was probably pretty close in who won games head to head but secret was much better post DAC


I mean you could definitely say Secret performed better throughout the second part of the year but Secret's performance in TI5 was somewhat laughable. They got worse as the tourney went in their draft, cohesiveness, individual play-making, decision making and execution. They did not play in a way that deserved any kind of success in TI this year. I love Arteezy to death but when they needed him to carry he was making bad decisions, and when the whole rest of the team folded he would play far above the rest when there was nothing to save the game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I mean you could definitely say Secret performed better throughout the second part of the year but Secret's performance in TI5 was somewhat laughable. They got worse as the tourney went in their draft, cohesiveness, individual play-making, decision making and execution. They did not play in a way that deserved any kind of success in TI this year. I love Arteezy to death but when they needed him to carry he was making bad decisions, and when the whole rest of the team folded he would play far above the rest when there was nothing to save the game.


s4 was the problem. He under performed.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> s4 was the problem. He under performed.


He definitely did severely underperform. He wasn't the whole problem, though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> He definitely did severely underperform. He wasn't the whole problem, though.


In this patch 1 and 2 had the biggest roles. He really played bad in the main tournament. Maybe he was under too much pressure and stress.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In this patch 1 and 2 had the biggest roles. He really played bad in the main tournament. Maybe he was under too much pressure and stress.


I mean he was definitely the biggest chunk of the problem. Between his drafting and complete failure to carry, as well as his feeding in some sets, he was a major problem. We can't say for sure why that was, and a lot of people say that fighting within the group is what threw S4 off.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

The difference between "professional" and us regular gamers is their ability to be consistent and operate under pressure.

Even high MMR people can choke - but it is least likely to happen on the big stage if they are pros.

I know some time I wander aimlessly or misclick during big battles in the game... or in ef's case - go chasing after courier kills when we need his spells to win a team fight and we end up getting rekted!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just played 10v10 yesterday for the first time. Got to say hate Reborn for the reason you can just leave. First game was fun. Other 3 games had leavers in my team and got destroyed each time. Ping was also super high.


thats weird - ping is like 14ms to 40ms for me. Lower than regular dota.

Also there are always leavers. I would say 1 out of 10 games people stay all the way through or max have 2 leavers on each team. Some people just give up too easy or Reborn still has bugs that causes disconnect and you cant get back in (happened to me a few times).

I still play all the way through as long as my whole team does not leave. One game was just me (zeus), spectre, AA and 2 other people - we came back and won. Global too strong in 10v10!!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The difference between "professional" and us regular gamers is their ability to be consistent and operate under pressure.
> 
> Even high MMR people can choke - but it is least likely to happen on the big stage if they are pros.
> 
> I know some time I wander aimlessly or misclick during big battles in the game... or in ef's case - go chasing after courier kills when we need his spells to win a team fight and we end up getting rekted!


Gotta fluff that courier kill stat!









Io best courier hunter! Use relocate to get them couriers!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> s4 was the problem. He under performed.
> 
> 
> 
> He definitely did severely underperform. He wasn't the whole problem, though.
Click to expand...

As rtz described, the whole team had different ideas and they were a group of strong headed individuals.

Though no one can take away their unbeaten run at DAC group.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> As rtz described, the whole team had different ideas and they were a group of strong headed individuals.


so.....7000 MMR pub team?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> As rtz described, the whole team had different ideas and they were a group of strong headed individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> so.....7000 MMR pub team?
Click to expand...

Yeah that seems about right.


----------



## mutatedknutz

So my uncle gave his old computer to my nephew, who is still in school.
He knows i play dota 2 so he used to play at my place back then, now he wants to play on his computer.
Problem is he doesnt have a graphic card in it.
Specs are
core 2 dua e 8400 3.00ghz
4gb ram
1366x768 resolution monitor

So i just want a entry level card suggestion for him, lowest settings is enough with playable 45+ fps. His mom doesnt want to spend a lot cause she hates children playing video games, so..
Am from india so availability is less and price is high.
Looking for some card under 6000 INR
http://www.flipkart.com/computers/computer-components/graphic-cards/pr?p%5B%5D=facets.price_range%255B%255D%3DRs.%2B1001%2B-%2BRs.%2B2000&p%5B%5D=facets.price_range%255B%255D%3DRs.%2B2001%2B-%2BRs.%2B5000&p%5B%5D=facets.price_range%255B%255D%3DRs.%2B5001%2B-%2BRs.%2B10000&p%5B%5D=sort%3Dprice_desc&sid=6bo%2Cg0i%2C6sn&filterNone=true

Would be really nice if youll suggest a card.
Thank you


----------



## Rasparthe

I've been using R7 250 just because of space issues. Runs dota2 just fine, detail is lacking and you can notice difference in gameplay with a better card (have used r9 290 as well). But I'm a scrub so that matters little to me


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> I've been using R7 250 just because of space issues. Runs dota2 just fine, detail is lacking and you can notice difference in gameplay with a better card (have used r9 290 as well). But I'm a scrub so that matters little to me


Cool then i may fit him a r7 250.
Its fine he wont notice much difference as long as game is running over id say 40+ fps.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> So my uncle gave his old computer to my nephew, who is still in school.
> He knows i play dota 2 so he used to play at my place back then, now he wants to play on his computer.
> Problem is he doesnt have a graphic card in it.
> Specs are
> core 2 dua e 8400 3.00ghz
> 4gb ram
> 1366x768 resolution monitor
> 
> So i just want a entry level card suggestion for him, lowest settings is enough with playable 45+ fps. His mom doesnt want to spend a lot cause she hates children playing video games, so..
> Am from india so availability is less and price is high.
> Looking for some card under 6000 INR
> http://www.flipkart.com/computers/computer-components/graphic-cards/pr?p%5B%5D=facets.price_range%255B%255D%3DRs.%2B1001%2B-%2BRs.%2B2000&p%5B%5D=facets.price_range%255B%255D%3DRs.%2B2001%2B-%2BRs.%2B5000&p%5B%5D=facets.price_range%255B%255D%3DRs.%2B5001%2B-%2BRs.%2B10000&p%5B%5D=sort%3Dprice_desc&sid=6bo%2Cg0i%2C6sn&filterNone=true
> 
> Would be really nice if youll suggest a card.
> Thank you


Those specs are similar to some Dells we have in the office (that I play DOTA 2 on sometime) paired with an ATI/AMD 5450. You need something a little better than an ATI/AMD 5450 unless you are okay to play with low settings.

An AMD R7 250 should be fine.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Those specs are similar to some Dells we have in the office (that I play DOTA 2 on sometime) paired with an ATI/AMD 5450. You need something a little better than an ATI/AMD 5450 unless you are okay to play with low settings.
> 
> An AMD R7 250 should be fine.


Yes its for my nephew, i think it should be fine. I can build him a better computer after he gets better at dota 2


----------



## tristanbear

Anybody want to play Dota 2 with me later tonight? I've watched a bunch a tutorials and played a bit but I'd really like some interactive help as I play, as I find this is the best way for me to improve. (It's how I got good at Counter Strike).









I'm a part of the OCN guild if that helps any.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anything will run Dota 2. I am playing it with HD 3470 Mobility.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anything will run Dota 2. I am playing it with HD 3470 Mobility.


A GT 210 is capable of running it with decent fps at ~medium settings on 1080p on a damn Linux.


----------



## redalert

FYI the TI5 immortals are on the steam market now


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> FYI the TI5 immortals are on the steam market now


and they dirt cheap...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yeah pretty cheap and will go even cheaper.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Anybody want to play Dota 2 with me later tonight? I've watched a bunch a tutorials and played a bit but I'd really like some interactive help as I play, as I find this is the best way for me to improve. (It's how I got good at Counter Strike).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a part of the OCN guild if that helps any.


If you really want real-time help, finding a coach to lead you through the game for an hour or 2 would be really nice.

All you need to do is remember more than 50% of what he says
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anything will run Dota 2. I am playing it with HD 3470 Mobility.


really?

I used to try playing the game at medium settings on my lappy, some i5 processor and GT 640m, and it sucked really, really badly.

That, and the fact that Magicka totally refuse to run on laptops basically killed my entire plan of mobile gaming (I don't own just these 2 games, but if the laptop can't even run dota, I don't see a point in trying the others)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> FYI the TI5 immortals are on the steam market now


wait WHAT?

I thought it's 9/1 8am US time?

what happened?


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Anybody want to play Dota 2 with me later tonight? I've watched a bunch a tutorials and played a bit but I'd really like some interactive help as I play, as I find this is the best way for me to improve. (It's how I got good at Counter Strike).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a part of the OCN guild if that helps any.


I could help by coaching, but we may have different time zones.
Am always ready to help new players, currently coaching 10 building friends who started just some time back.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> If you really want real-time help, finding a coach to lead you through the game for an hour or 2 would be really nice.
> 
> All you need to do is remember more than 50% of what he says
> really?
> 
> I used to try playing the game at medium settings on my lappy, some i5 processor and GT 640m, and it sucked really, really badly.
> 
> That, and the fact that Magicka totally refuse to run on laptops basically killed my entire plan of mobile gaming (I don't own just these 2 games, but if the laptop can't even run dota, I don't see a point in trying the others)


Really? You should have had no problems playing unless that Laptop had throttling problems.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Really? You should have had no problems playing unless that Laptop had throttling problems.


Hmm...

That's possible. I've learned through the first months of trying that this slim notebook cannot wield the power its hardware holds. Simply too good to be true at the time of its release.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> That's possible. I've learned through the first months of trying that this slim notebook cannot wield the power its hardware holds. Simply too good to be true at the time of its release.


Here is the thing. I had a ASUS ROG Laptop with Core i7 and GTX560M. More then enough for Dota 2 @ 720p. The game would lag and stutter like crazy. Found out that it was throttling the CPU to 800MHz. I had to download ThrottleStop and then it worked perfectly with MAX setting.
Now i have a Core 2 Duo @ 2.53GHz + HD 3470 Mobility and can run it on Medium and all effects off. If you are not sure if the Laptop can run it just set settings to lowest. Keep Resolution Native always and go up from there.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here is the thing. I had a ASUS ROG Laptop with Core i7 and GTX560M. More then enough for Dota 2 @ 720p. The game would lag and stutter like crazy. Found out that it was throttling the CPU to 800MHz. I had to download ThrottleStop and then it worked perfectly with MAX setting.
> Now i have a Core 2 Duo @ 2.53GHz + HD 3470 Mobility and can run it on Medium and all effects off. If you are not sure if the Laptop can run it just set settings to lowest. Keep Resolution Native always and go up from there.


Having ASUS ROG G72GX, thing runs on max at 1600x900 with decent FPS. About the throtling - its either a TDP one, when the GPU reaches 105 C, or a BIOS bug, just like with the G72Gx


----------



## Valor958

Why do so few play Reborn? I have a few guys i always play with, but are friends with many on here that just aren't in reborn when I play. I 'can' go back to vanilla Dota2, but just not sure why all the apprehension/aversion to Reborn.
Every once and a while I get a graphics glitch (eg: missing textures), but other than that, the game is buttery smooth and much more responsive. The custom games are easier to navigate/get as well. What are some reasons people still havent moved to reborn?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Why do so few play Reborn? I have a few guys i always play with, but are friends with many on here that just aren't in reborn when I play. I 'can' go back to vanilla Dota2, but just not sure why all the apprehension/aversion to Reborn.
> Every once and a while I get a graphics glitch (eg: missing textures), but other than that, the game is buttery smooth and much more responsive. The custom games are easier to navigate/get as well. What are some reasons people still havent moved to reborn?


Because Source Engine 2 is actually heavier and i have lower FPS in Reborn than normal one. And custom games are horrible, i mean the lag and the extra low fps.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Having ASUS ROG G72GX, thing runs on max at 1600x900 with decent FPS. About the throtling - its either a TDP one, when the GPU reaches 105 C, or a BIOS bug, just like with the G72Gx


It was not a Temperature thing. Both CPU and GPU where under 90C. It was a BIOS problem that G73 also experience but was fixed with BIOS update. I sold my G53 because i hated the screen but as a laptop it was really fast.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Why do so few play Reborn? I have a few guys i always play with, but are friends with many on here that just aren't in reborn when I play. I 'can' go back to vanilla Dota2, but just not sure why all the apprehension/aversion to Reborn.
> Every once and a while I get a graphics glitch (eg: missing textures), but other than that, the game is buttery smooth and much more responsive. The custom games are easier to navigate/get as well. What are some reasons people still havent moved to reborn?


Currently I am addicted to 10v10 alot... felt bad for winning almost every game with Zeus that I now pick Rubick for giggles and plays.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Currently I am addicted to 10v10 alot... felt bad for winning almost every game with Zeus that I now pick Rubick for giggles and plays.


Lol. I am playing it more and more too. I play AA.
Like to be in base all game ahaha.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Lol. I am playing it more and more too. I play AA.
> Like to be in base all game ahaha.


AA is OP too - combo him with either an Earth Shaker, Zeus, Natures Prophet, Spectre, Undying, or Warlock = GG

Also never allow the other team to get all the above heroes in their line up at the same time in 10v10 - if they are decent players there is no way you can win against that line up.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> AA is OP too - combo him with either an Earth Shaker, Zeus, Natures Prophet, Spectre, Undying, or Warlock = GG
> 
> Also never allow the other team to get all the above heroes in their line up at the same time in 10v10 - if they are decent players there is no way you can win against that line up.


Been playing with super bad Zeus for the past 2 games and lost. Also Techies is too OP in this mode. Problem with Zeus and AA is that the longer the game goes they lose their effect as most have 3K+ HP.


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/reborn/updates

Big Update and it looks like Reborn will be the main client very soon

With The International behind us and the Majors just around the corner, we are excited to have the world start playing Dota in the brand-new Source 2 engine. Within the coming weeks, the main client will receive the Reborn Update. Moving away from the Source 1 engine soon will allow us to better focus our efforts entirely on Source 2 in preparation for various upcoming tournaments. There are still a few features that will need some work when the update is released, but we plan to finish them quickly. Expect the weeks that follow to focus on ironing out issues, refining the dashboard and iterating based on your feedback. Afterwards, we'll begin shifting our attention toward the in-game UI, where we plan to redesign the HUD and work on a variety of other in-game features.

Today's update to Reborn contains various bug fixes and improvements, as well as a large number of backend changes that result in a very large one-time download. Now would be a good time for everyone to start downloading the Reborn update, as you will not need to download it again when the main client receives the update in the coming weeks.

If you do not have the Reborn update installed and would like to get a head start on it now, launch the Dota client and head over to the Play Tab to get set up. All of your items are now in the Reborn client, and after today any new content will be added directly to Source 2 only.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So do we still have to set it manually for DX11? From what i have seen to me there is no difference graphics wise playing Reborn.


----------



## Sunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Anybody want to play Dota 2 with me later tonight? I've watched a bunch a tutorials and played a bit but I'd really like some interactive help as I play, as I find this is the best way for me to improve. (It's how I got good at Counter Strike).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a part of the OCN guild if that helps any.


We could play a few maybe

http://steamcommunity.com/id/sungamer/

ingame name: Sun


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Why do so few play Reborn?
> 
> Every once and a while I get a graphics glitch (eg: missing textures), but other than that, the game is buttery smooth and much more responsive.


My reborn glitches to the point where a tree for example could get infinitely large, blocking half of my vision on the screen. I avoided reborn like the plague as soon as I got my 15wins with the compendium.

I agree that most things are improved when compared to the original client, but it's definitely not complete at this stage. If those can be fixed soon, I have no problems in switching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here is the thing. I had a ASUS ROG Laptop with Core i7 and GTX560M. More then enough for Dota 2 @ 720p. The game would lag and stutter like crazy. Found out that it was throttling the CPU to 800MHz. I had to download ThrottleStop and then it worked perfectly with MAX setting.
> Now i have a Core 2 Duo @ 2.53GHz + HD 3470 Mobility and can run it on Medium and all effects off. If you are not sure if the Laptop can run it just set settings to lowest. Keep Resolution Native always and go up from there.


I had a gigabyte, forgot about the model number (at work now)

it's i5, 640m, 8G ram, 1600x900, but at like 0.7 inch thickness and 3.1 lbs of weight

As I said, it's simply too good to be true at the time of its first manufacture...

it runs really hot when I try to play games. I tried starcraft 2, dota 2, magicka and guild wars 2 on it.

Starcraft 2 plays at 40fps with occasional dips all the way to 5fps at huge fights, spikes at 1-2fps also happens but not as frequent

dota is 15-30fps at all settings to be 1 tier higher than minimum.

magicka doesn't run because of its own hate against laptops

guild wars 2 surprisingly runs with all settings 1 tier higher than minimum (which is very decent I might add) with playable fps, but I soon realized there's no point playing that game on the go.

And it runs very hot every time, so I wouldn't want to try that "throttlestop" program you mentioned, and I refuse to play dota 2 on low. Difference between low and medium is light and day. Not worth it.


----------



## ku4eto

Ah god damn it, i will be playing with lower FPS now -_-


----------



## Peter Nixeus

My last hitting, timing, and clicks are so bad in DOTA 2 now due to me playing too much DOTA 2 Reborn...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> My last hitting, timing, and clicks are so bad in DOTA 2 now due to me playing too much DOTA 2 Reborn...


I can't get used to Reborn.

Something up with the client. The right click spam definitely reads different APM (Reborn is about 3/4 of my Dota 1 APM using the spam right clicks). I feel like I'm playing with 70ish more ping with Reborn.

I still think the ping is lying to me. Last time I checked outside of client it was way off.

I'm still not used to the Reborn client. It feels too fussy. Inventory is better and worse so it's a wash for me.

Guild functions seemed removed (somebody correct me if I'm wrong).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunz*
> 
> We could play a few maybe
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/sungamer/
> 
> ingame name: Sun


Don't let Sun turn you Peruvian.

I find myself jajajaing randomly.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I can't get used to Reborn.
> 
> Something up with the client. The right click spam definitely reads different APM (Reborn is about 3/4 of my Dota 1 APM using the spam right clicks). I feel like I'm playing with 70ish more ping with Reborn.
> 
> I still think the ping is lying to me. Last time I checked outside of client it was way off.
> 
> I'm still not used to the Reborn client. It feels too fussy. Inventory is better and worse so it's a wash for me.
> 
> Guild functions seemed removed (somebody correct me if I'm wrong).
> Don't let Sun turn you Peruvian.
> 
> I find myself jajajaing randomly.


Everything is still there including guilds - its just configured different or navigated differently. It took me a loong time to figure out I had to reassign the push to talk button for my microphone. They also have a chat to party or guild only now = so no need for Team Speak or Skype.


----------



## Sunz

Reborn Beta Update - September 2, 2015

- Fixed bug incorrectly blocking high MMR players from playing ranked in Reborn

Thank you Valve


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Everything is still there including guilds - its just configured different or navigated differently. It took me a loong time to figure out I had to reassign the push to talk button for my microphone. They also have a chat to party or guild only now = so no need for Team Speak or Skype.


o.0

I can't find the guild functions.

I tried messing around with the exec and available commands but Reborn still feels laggy to me.


----------



## evilferret

Recycling still works if you access via Compendium.

Not sure when they'll "fix" it.

Edit: Seems other people on Reddit noticing the weird issues I'm having with Reborn. Sounds like the client is dropping inputs. Could make sense why spinning around in a circle isn't as smooth.

Supposedly we got an input lag fix but I'm still noticing a difference between the original client. Maybe it's server issues. o.0

I'm going to stay clear of Reborn for a bit. I'm noticing a lot of weird bugs. I've been able to deny creeps from above deny threshold.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Recycling still works if you access via Compendium.
> 
> Not sure when they'll "fix" it.


my compendium disappeared....


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> my compendium disappeared....


Check your own profile and access the Compendium through there.

Blah, they fixed accessing the challenges since last night.

I swear Volvo doesn't actually fix stuff. They seem to be just hiding UI access. Wonder if there's another way to access challenges.

Nix is telling me Recycling still works in Reborn. o.0

Guess I could have just done it the easy way.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What API is Reborn using? After the update MSI AB does not pick it up.


----------



## jprovido

after playing dota for years I've finally reached 5k mmr







I was so happy earlier when we won the game


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> after playing dota for years I've finally reached 5k mmr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy earlier when we won the game


Grats!

Thats some hard work and dedication.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What API is Reborn using? After the update MSI AB does not pick it up.


That's why I still use the old shortcut method to get the AB to work in 64bit. I just go the the folder of where my dota 2 is installed and add -dx11 to force it to work at dx11. "Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\dota 2 beta\game\bin\win64\dota2.exe" -dx11"


----------



## scooter.jay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Grats!
> 
> Thats some hard work and dedication.


the road to 6k starts this is dota lol. good work


----------



## mutatedknutz

So today i started dota 2 reborn after a couple of weeks, and what i noticed is fps fluctuating from 50-75. Dota 2 runs smoothly at 1440p maxed 75 fps vsync on. Then why not this?
Also msi after burner shows only 50 percent gpu usage. Is any one else facing this? Or any fix for this? The game is so laggy now to what it was before(Butter smooth)


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> So today i started dota 2 reborn after a couple of weeks, and what i noticed is fps fluctuating from 50-75. Dota 2 runs smoothly at 1440p maxed 75 fps vsync on. Then why not this?
> Also msi after burner shows only 50 percent gpu usage. Is any one else facing this? Or any fix for this? The game is so laggy now to what it was before(Butter smooth)


Almost the same issue. Dota 2 Reborn runs quite more bad than normal Dota 2. This is the reason i am not playing it. In normal Dota 2 i have avg-min around 35, in Reborn its below 30;...


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Almost the same issue. Dota 2 Reborn runs quite more bad than normal Dota 2. This is the reason i am not playing it. In normal Dota 2 i have avg-min around 35, in Reborn its below 30;...


The actual problem is that i can run dota 2 at 120fps(dota 2 max fps is 120 i guess)
I could run reborn the same way, it was very smooth for me, when i tried it few weeks back. And today its like gta 4 compared to gta 5 on release


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> The actual problem is that i can run dota 2 at 120fps(dota 2 max fps is 120 i guess)
> I could run reborn the same way, it was very smooth for me, when i tried it few weeks back. And today its like gta 4 compared to gta 5 on release


Its probably something Valve has to fix but if you happen to use any custom cursors, weather effects, HUDs I would disable them and run everything default and see if that helps. I had issues on the Source 1 client and if I had certain HUDs etc... enabled I would lose huge fps. Normally 120 fps down to like 50 fps and during teamfights it would drop in the 20's. Might not be the real problem but it is worth trying to see if it helps.


----------



## redalert

I just saw probably one of worse performances on enigma by Funnik PGG would be proud.


----------



## redalert




----------



## exodus1500

That backdoor protection... gg


----------



## Valor958

Wow, that was the closest ive ever seen lol. I've had some close calls myself, but that takes the cake.


----------



## evilferret

o.0

The current Doto drama is confusing me.

Who are we supposed to hate?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> o.0
> 
> The current Doto drama is confusing me.
> 
> Who are we supposed to hate?


Gaben, for no Half-Life 3. And Volvo, for releasing mass of hats !

Dunno why you would hate some team







I personally dislike NaVI, only because the vast majority of players know only NaVi


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Gaben, for no Half-Life 3. And Volvo, for releasing mass of hats !
> 
> Dunno why you would hate some team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally dislike NaVI, only because the vast majority of players know only NaVi


o.0

There's a fight going on about content monetization.

Seems noobfromUA got called out by players to remove their replays.

https://twitter.com/zai_2002/status/640626468339470336

He got called out before by Sunsfan and seemed noobfromUA "won". Now that Pros are calling him out...


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> o.0
> 
> There's a fight going on about content monetization.
> 
> Seems noobfromUA got called out by players to remove their replays.
> 
> https://twitter.com/zai_2002/status/640626468339470336
> 
> He got called out before by Sunsfan.


Uhh, i never liked noobfromUA videos anyway. But yes, not the first time have seen ripped intros or something else in his clips.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Uhh, i never liked noobfromUA videos anyway. But yes, not the first time have seen ripped intros or something else in his clips.


Pros kinda pissed about his "stealing" from their streams.

Also the whole thing is hilarious.

http://imgur.com/mIDYu10

Seems he spammed everybody.

Somebody needs to download the 13 mana boy video. It might get deleted and we need it for the future generations!


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Pros kinda pissed about his "stealing" from their streams.
> 
> Also the whole thing is hilarious.
> 
> http://imgur.com/mIDYu10
> 
> Seems he spammed everybody.
> 
> Somebody needs to download the 13 mana boy video. It might get deleted and we need it for the future generations!


But how is it bad? He already gives credits right? That sing sing funny vid etc? And he does edit too, not that he just uses it straight on?
I think nothing is wrong, may be some one call tell me whats wrong in it?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> But how is it bad? He already gives credits right? That sing sing funny vid etc? And he does edit too, not that he just uses it straight on?
> I think nothing is wrong, may be some one call tell me whats wrong in it?


We're watching the Dota scene mainly the streaming/video scene shape up. I think it's important to care.

Singsing has his own youtube manager and I believe they share profits. He (or his manager) has asked noobfromUA not to upload his clips. If they have the same clip and people watch noobfromUA, he gets the money vs Singsing.

Streaming/youtube income is a majority of "Pro" players income (unless they win a major tournament).

noobfromUA's videos are usually just straight up clips from streamers with an intro and outro. He doesn't edit as much as say Magikarp.

The main issue is monetization. People are making money off the content. Mainly the streamer's voice. You wouldn't watch Singsing highlights without his voice. It would be DISASTER!

Singsing is a bad example in this drama since he seems to be actively avoiding it (or doesn't care). I wish he would care a bit more about his potential income stream so he can be comfortable streaming (if he continues to).

https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2zjy7f/singsing_gets_powershooted/cpk8db9

He's been asked before to stop. Not just from Singsing but from other Pros and Tourney Organizers.

Easiest solution would be for Pros to ask him to manage their youtube but who knows how much he's currently making, splitting with the Pros might cut into his profits.


----------



## redalert

http://store.steampowered.com/app/401530/


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We're watching the Dota scene mainly the streaming/video scene shape up. I think it's important to care.
> 
> Singsing has his own youtube manager and I believe they share profits. He (or his manager) has asked noobfromUA not to upload his clips. If they have the same clip and people watch noobfromUA, he gets the money vs Singsing.
> 
> Streaming/youtube income is a majority of "Pro" players income (unless they win a major tournament).
> 
> noobfromUA's videos are usually just straight up clips from streamers with an intro and outro. He doesn't edit as much as say Magikarp.
> 
> The main issue is monetization. People are making money off the content. Mainly the streamer's voice. You wouldn't watch Singsing highlights without his voice. It would be DISASTER!
> 
> Singsing is a bad example in this drama since he seems to be actively avoiding it (or doesn't care). I wish he would care a bit more about his potential income stream so he can be comfortable streaming (if he continues to).
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/2zjy7f/singsing_gets_powershooted/cpk8db9
> 
> He's been asked before to stop. Not just from Singsing but from other Pros and Tourney Organizers.
> 
> Easiest solution would be for Pros to ask him to manage their youtube but who knows how much he's currently making, splitting with the Pros might cut into his profits.


Why don't your create a "Vevo" type cartel and manage the Youtube DOTA 2 clips and split the profits with the Pros?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Why don't your create a "Vevo" type cartel and manage the Youtube DOTA 2 clips and split the profits with the Pros?


Know any college interns who are good at video/sound editing?

If I was any good at video editing I would. Think it'll be a great passive income after you're established.

Hell if the quality is high enough try to get exclusivity deals.

Now you got me thinking Nix...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Know any college interns who are good at video/sound editing?
> 
> If I was any good at video editing I would. Think it'll be a great passive income after you're established.
> 
> Hell if the quality is high enough try to get exclusivity deals.
> 
> Now you got me thinking Nix...


I was thinking about this for years since I first saw top plays on DOTACINEMA back in 2012- but I am busy with too many projects to give it the detail and commitment it deserves.

Everything is on Youtube if you want to learn video editing. Use your Google Fu ef!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I was thinking about this for years since I first saw top plays on DOTACINEMA back in 2012- but I am busy with too many projects to give it the detail and commitment it deserves.
> 
> Everything is on Youtube if you want to learn video editing. Use your Google Fu ef!


Already have another business idea I want to run with (mostly so I can work with my wife).

I wish I was young with no overhead again.


----------



## redalert

FYI Reborn was updated a few of the things that people will care most about TI5 weather effects added, improved latency, reduced memory usage and added a TAB to watch tournaments.
If you try to watch a tournament in Reborn it still wont work. The rest of the update is bugs mostly.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Already have another business idea I want to run with (mostly so I can work with my wife).
> 
> I wish I was young with no overhead again.


I have been wanting to run a T-shirt printing business for a long time.

You know my F-ed up brain, I got nothing but ridiculous ideas, but I'm lacking artwork skills and printing connections.

Maybe you could help lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> FYI Reborn was updated a few of the things that people will care most about TI5 weather effects added, improved latency, reduced memory usage and added a TAB to watch tournaments.
> If you try to watch a tournament in Reborn it still wont work. The rest of the update is bugs mostly.


So no new weather effects in main dota client?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I have been wanting to run a T-shirt printing business for a long time.
> 
> You know my F-ed up brain, I got nothing but ridiculous ideas, but I'm lacking artwork skills and printing connections.
> 
> Maybe you could help lol
> So no new weather effects in main dota client?


Tshirt business is cut throat. Too easy to get in the game and relatively low cost of startup.

Nope, Reborn supposedly going to be the new "client". Messing around with the client still feels wonky.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I have been wanting to run a T-shirt printing business for a long time.
> 
> You know my F-ed up brain, I got nothing but ridiculous ideas, but I'm lacking artwork skills and printing connections.
> 
> Maybe you could help lol
> So no new weather effects in main dota client?


There will no longer be any updates to the main client anymore. The last patch was last week its all about Reborn now.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Because Source Engine 2 is actually heavier and i have lower FPS in Reborn than normal one. And custom games are horrible, i mean the lag and the extra low fps.


this even in a 5v5 non custom I'm getting significantly more lag than in "vanilla" dots. And I get particles missing all the time


----------



## redalert

They also added a bunch of Arc Warden related stuff in the update


----------



## mutatedknutz

So which of the 6 weather effects are youll going to use now?
I always liked moon beam except for that annoying bug it was all good.
The dessert storm and the harvest one looks good, dint like the green one though, makes the grass on map looks way blurry which i disliked.
Waiting for axe immortal, CHOP CHOP!


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> So which of the 6 weather effects are youll going to use now?
> I always liked moon beam except for that annoying bug it was all good.
> The dessert storm and the harvest one looks good, dint like the green one though, makes the grass on map looks way blurry which i disliked.
> Waiting for axe immortal, CHOP CHOP!


Still remember moon weather from WC3. Best.
I don't think i know how its activated in dota 2, is it all random by default, or like in WC3, with -weather ###?


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Still remember moon weather from WC3. Best.
> I don't think i know how its activated in dota 2, is it all random by default, or like in WC3, with -weather ###?


You get it in TI compendium.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> You get it in TI compendium.


Thanks Volvo -_-


----------



## redalert

I shuffle all the weather effects. The weather effects on the steam market are under a dollar IIRC. Moonbeam is the best looking one.


----------



## Valor958

Ugh, all this pay for cosmetics... i'd like to for some things, at least a compendium next time around... but man do I have better things to spend my money on. The ever so uncommon drop is fine for me. I get maybe 1 drop every other week







If i'm lucky.


----------



## HarrisLam

i just checked the new weather effects and........you call these weather effects?

woaaw.....I mean.....ez cash volvo?


----------



## redalert

FYI Matchmaking will only be available in Reborn starting today. Reborn updates will be rolling out over the next few hours. I wish good luck to anyone that are having any issues with Reborn. Hopefully pushing everyone to Reborn will get a lot of the bugs/performance fixed.


----------



## HarrisLam

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1781645718

officially feeling like Boxer in SC2 right now

1 abandon from enigma cuz he got picked off like 6 times in jungle with no wards, rhasta doing bad, storm and jakiro doing OK and I was doing great. I as CK was extremely ahead at lv17 when the other team with almost no AOE had 2 lv13, and 3 lv11

After 1 bad fight (but I didnt die), our 2 supports decided to leave the game. What could have still been an easy game now becomes a very difficult uphill battle

me as CK, and storm are left 2v5

there was a rax trade scenario where we kind of lost out. We got 1 lane and a tier 4 tower, they got 1.5 lanes and our buybacks. Not a good trade because we were hugely down on manpower. But after that, we took 2-3 fights that were really good, and enemy team simply couldn't take on us without a complete full team, so once 1-2 of them died they still need to engage but they really couldn't

I felt so upset that none of my abandoned teammates saw the power of our line-up against theirs, it's almost unfair. Thank god we won


----------



## evilferret

We're back in Beta again!









Only upside I found is my double effect unusual courier works now. Too bad its 2 eh effects.

Edit: Anybody have a bugged unusual courier with more than 2 effect slots? I wish I made a 5 slotted courier. Who knew the effects would stack.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We're back in Beta again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only upside I found is my double effect unusual courier works now. Too bad its 2 eh effects.
> 
> Edit: Anybody have a bugged unusual courier with more than 2 effect slots? I wish I made a 5 slotted courier. Who knew the effects would stack.


I've been out of it so long I feel like this is Greek...actually I might understand Greek a bit better.

how do you create a courier?


----------



## connectwise

Kinda have to axe fedex.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> We're back in Beta again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only upside I found is my double effect unusual courier works now. Too bad its 2 eh effects.
> 
> Edit: Anybody have a bugged unusual courier with more than 2 effect slots? I wish I made a 5 slotted courier. Who knew the effects would stack.


Do we get another bloodstone?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Performance is pretty bad right now.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> I've been out of it so long I feel like this is Greek...actually I might understand Greek a bit better.
> 
> how do you create a courier?


There was a bug back when they introduced the present system. One of the gems was bugged and would create Ethereal slots on items. I bugged a few couriers to have 2 Ethereal slots but the 2ndary effect didn't show/ until now.

Hopefully its worth a lot now.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

There is a massive bug with Huskar. In 10v10 one huskar with 3 solar crest = he 1 v 10 against my whole team!


----------



## redalert

http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=107817&page=17636&p=1272339&viewfull=1#post1272339


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> There is a massive bug with Huskar. In 10v10 one huskar with 3 solar crest = he 1 v 10 against my whole team!


go on......


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=107817&page=17636&p=1272339&viewfull=1#post1272339


That sucks. The Major will be similar to Ti then. People will still play the same stupid heros.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That sucks. The Major will be similar to Ti then. People will still play the same stupid heros.


Doubtful Lina, Lesh, Tusk, Storm, Glimmer cape will probably all get hit with the nerf stick in 6.85. Not sure what he means by big changes in 6.86 possibly new in game HUD, new heroes, hats and improvements to the game overall etc... Sounds like 6.85 isnt going to be a long patch life if hes talking about 6.86 already.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> go on......


There was 5+ of us attacking him at the same time - and he killed us all. Then he just fountain camped inside the fountain with his 3 solar crests waiting for us to respawn.

During the laning phase I rekt him though, but I guess some other players fed him when he left my lane.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> There was 5+ of us attacking him at the same time - and he killed us all. Then he just fountain camped inside the fountain with his 3 solar crests waiting for us to respawn.
> 
> During the laning phase I rekt him though, but I guess some other players fed him when he left my lane.


Get Lina and he is dead.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Get Lina and he is dead.


The Lina needs an aghs to change her ultimate from magical to pure or Silver Edge to break his passive. Her magical ulti will only tickle a Huskar with 3 solar crests.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> There is a massive bug with Huskar. In 10v10 one huskar with 3 solar crest = he 1 v 10 against my whole team!


That's not really a bug, that's just huskar


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> That's not really a bug, that's just huskar


At one point, I think there were 5 to 7 of us all attacking him at the same time and he killed us all. I think Solar Crest didn't have diminishing value on him for evasion. No one had a stun or skill/item to break it on our team.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> At one point, I think there were 5 to 7 of us all attacking him at the same time and he killed us all. I think Solar Crest didn't have diminishing value on him for evasion. No one had a stun or skill/item to break it on our team.


Horrible, horrible horrible. Tried it and not worth it. U get kitted all game. You can be immortal and still so nothing with 3 solar crests. Oh and AA = GG to hus.


----------



## redalert

http://blog.dota2.com/2015/09/announcing-the-frankfurt-major/
Quote:


> Over the last five years, The International has become the pinnacle moment for the world of professional Dota. Now the excitement of the biggest event in esports is coming to the Majors, a series of seasonal marquee tournaments, which will take place throughout the year and around the globe. Dota's newest tradition begins this fall with the Frankfurt Major.
> 
> The first Dota Major will take place over six days at Festhalle Messe in Frankfurt, Germany from November 16 through the 21st. It will feature 16 teams all competing at the main event for a total prize pool of $3,000,000, and will be produced by ESL.
> 
> Attendance to the Frankfurt Major will be open to the public and will not require a ticket for any day except for the day of the finals, which will take place on Saturday, November 21st. Tickets to the Frankfurt Major Finals will be sold in two separate waves this Sunday, September 27, the first at 11:00am CEST and the last at 7:00pm CEST. Each ticket will cost €50, and will be available here.
> 
> The teams that will be directly invited to the Frankfurt Major and its Regional Qualifiers will be revealed on October 5th. The Open Qualifiers will be hosted by FaceIt and Perfect World and will take place October 6 - 9, with the Regional Qualifiers occurring October 10 - 13. Open Qualifier registration will open to any Dota players who wish to compete on October 1st.
> 
> In other Dota news, we are doing some work on the underlying map rendering tech for the desert map terrain in order to make sure it is built in a compatible way for future iterations. Our first longform comic, which will come with the release of the Axe Immortal, is going to be much bigger than our previous comics.
> 
> Over the coming weeks we'll be working on UI improvements based on the feedback we've received and releasing our first seasonal Compendium. You can also expect to see the 6.85 game balance update later this week.


I wasnt expecting a starting prizepool to be that high. I will be glad to see 6.85 so people can cry about new OP heroes


----------



## mutatedknutz

So the new secret are playing well.
Hope they dont turn up like secret v2


----------



## gonX

6.85 incoming!!!

https://twitter.com/DOTA2/status/647189847673704448


----------



## Toxsick

Undying,seriously... this is silly


----------



## redalert

No real surprises all of the OP heroes got nerfed as expected.


----------



## exodus1500

Want Lifestealer aghs upgrade to infest Roshan....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Want Lifestealer aghs upgrade to infest Roshan....


They should make a hero based on Roshan lol. That would be so cool.


----------



## HarrisLam

bat lol.....

delete that effing hero if you hate it so much man.....

Can someone explain to me the change on NS's regen? Is it a typo? that is 8 times as much.....

this patch literally buffs every carry that I play....this is ridiculous.....


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> bat lol.....
> 
> delete that effing hero if you hate it so much man.....
> 
> Can someone explain to me the change on NS's regen? Is it a typo? that is 8 times as much.....
> 
> this patch literally buffs every carry that I play....this is ridiculous.....


Some of the changes are nice to see, but some of them are meh.

And here iam still playing 6.83d


----------



## exodus1500

I saw that regen too and was quite surprised....

Glad to see another buff to Lich. It was so annoying to have to get out of the enemy XP range to sacrafice.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I saw that regen too and was quite surprised....
> 
> Glad to see another buff to Lich. It was so annoying to have to get out of the enemy XP range to sacrafice.


ya, if that NS regen is night only then it makes a lot of sense, other than that though

lich might now be a mainstream solo offlane?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ya, if that NS regen is night only then it makes a lot of sense, other than that though
> 
> lich might now be a mainstream solo offlane?


Sun has been solo offlaning Lich spam - its either Lich or Dazzle for him now... How else you think he got to over 9000 MMR!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Sun has been solo offlaning Lich spam - its either Lich or Dazzle for him now... How else you think he got to over 9000 MMR!


the tough part of doing lich solo isn't the lane, it's having your teammates letting you solo offlane in the first place....


----------



## exodus1500

Thats my only problem with Lich solo off. Having people not loose their minds when you say you are going to do it. im pretty sure I have a 90% WR when I do it. lol.

Here is one of the last times I got to do it (lucky Sun was in the game so he got to see how a pro does solo off Lich... hahahah). The last 10 minutes were just goofing around. While actually trying I was like 13-1-12

http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1773024095


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ya, if that NS regen is night only then it makes a lot of sense, other than that though
> 
> lich might now be a mainstream solo offlane?


It doesn't say its night only for the 2.0 regen nyx and ogre both have 3.0 regen IIRC. Buy a couple mangoes an OoV and just go roaming.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> lich might now be a mainstream solo offlane?


He was in the past.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> He was in the past.


naow bro

NAAAAOW


----------



## Atham

Oh yeah, Terrorblade back to being OP.

Nighstalker is the new roaming hero?

BTW anybody want to play. Smurf account: Unlimited BladeWorks


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Oh yeah, Terrorblade back to being OP.
> 
> Nighstalker is the new roaming hero?
> 
> BTW anybody want to play. Smurf account: Unlimited BladeWorks


Huh, Fate/Stay fan spotted. I am not into party plays, and my party MMR is low, 3,5k


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> naow bro
> 
> NAAAAOW


Heeuu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Oh yeah, Terrorblade back to being OP.
> 
> Nighstalker is the new roaming hero?
> 
> BTW anybody want to play. Smurf account: Unlimited BladeWorks


When night times hits he is a good roaming hero indeed.


----------



## Gregaroon

I am so excited for the Invoker buffs, I can finally play one of my favorite hereos again








He can finally contest CS at about level 3 or so (if going exort build), and he hits really hard by level 9-10 when he has 2 forge spirits. I am sad that they did not buff the forge spirits and give them magic resistance, which makes them so easy to kill, but at least the new ags buff is kind of cool, but I wish they allowed for a bonus level of damage and bufs for maxed out quas wex or exort that follows the trend of all of the abilities.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Oh yeah, Terrorblade back to being OP.
> 
> Nighstalker is the new roaming hero?
> 
> BTW anybody want to play. Smurf account: Unlimited BladeWorks
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, Fate/Stay fan spotted. I am not into party plays, and my party MMR is low, 3,5k
Click to expand...

Lol. Good visual novel/anime series.

Anyway, ogre got more armour? ***? I need to start playing tinker though. The re-arm time is so low now.

EDIT: Is "W T F" seriously censored? Come on now, OCN. Oh well.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Sun has been solo offlaning Lich spam - its either Lich or Dazzle for him now... How else you think he got to over 9000 MMR!


I thought it was from posting on reddit.


----------



## Gregaroon

Forgot to post this from a while ago, but one day I was queuing for a game, and for a second I thought I was best dotka player in world:


----------



## evilferret

It's Oracle's time to shine!

Mouhahahahaha!

I think Oracle can deny creeps as well or better than Lich right now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For some reason i keep getting "Steam client not found" when i launch Dota 2 Reborn. Anyone have this problem? I have to restart steam each time i want to play and after i don't play for about 1 hours i have to restart again.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> It's Oracle's time to shine!
> 
> Mouhahahahaha!
> 
> I think Oracle can deny creeps as well or better than Lich right now.


how so?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> how so?


https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3mdazl/oracle_might_be_the_best_offlaner_in_the_game/?sort=confidence


----------



## exodus1500

I figured that was it. its a pita to deny before level 5 though.

EF, run a Lich Oracle lane with me? hahaha


----------



## Toxsick

Look at our void guys xd


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I figured that was it. its a pita to deny before level 5 though.
> 
> EF, run a Lich Oracle lane with me? hahaha


Don't think its worth having 2 utility heroes in the offlane. Oracle's combo got stronger (kinda), now you can do E -> Eul -> Max channel Q -> E.

Just use it to deny in their face. o.0 Unless the enemy is using spell damage (and even than) you should be able to deny 70% of farm with the disarm.

I think farm denial is stronger than XP denial right now. Oracle can just do some crazy lane manipulations.

I want to try Ogre + Oracle lane with Ogre rushing Armlet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Look at our void guys xd


o.0

Where you go Tox?


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Don't think its worth having 2 utility heroes in the offlane. Oracle's combo got stronger (kinda), now you can do E -> Eul -> Max channel Q -> E.
> 
> Just use it to deny in their face. o.0 Unless the enemy is using spell damage (and even than) you should be able to deny 70% of farm with the disarm.
> 
> I think farm denial is stronger than XP denial right now. Oracle can just do some crazy lane manipulations.
> 
> I want to try Ogre + Oracle lane with Ogre rushing Armlet.
> o.0
> 
> Where you go Tox?


But the lols....

with lich its not a denial really anymore is it? they get zero xp, so its both farm and xp denial right? also with Oracle I was messing around with it, and if you you use W on your creep below half heath and being attacked by another creep, it takes them down to 1hp and they die before the heal starts because the creep kills them. you can farm deny like 3 per wave!


----------



## Atham

Why do bad people go mid? http://www.dotabuff.com/players/152779986
Losing games due to ****ty mid not doing anything. It really infuriates me. I think I will just playing roaming supports. Offlane is a lost lane even though I win it most of the time, the team in solo queue does not do anything. It is either mid or support.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Why do bad people go mid? http://www.dotabuff.com/players/152779986
> Losing games due to ****ty mid not doing anything. It really infuriates me. I think I will just playing roaming supports. Offlane is a lost lane even though I win it most of the time, the team in solo queue does not do anything. It is either mid or support.


Just play mid or carry if you're grinding MMR.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> But the lols....
> 
> with lich its not a denial really anymore is it? they get zero xp, so its both farm and xp denial right? also with Oracle I was messing around with it, and if you you use W on your creep below half heath and being attacked by another creep, it takes them down to 1hp and they die before the heal starts because the creep kills them. you can farm deny like 3 per wave!


If enemy knows how to play vs solo off Lich, Lich is screwed.









Basically if the enemy knows how to creep manipulate, they can deny Lich more than he can deny safelane.

Oracle can control creep equilibrium better.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> But the lols....
> 
> with lich its not a denial really anymore is it? they get zero xp, so its both farm and xp denial right? also with Oracle I was messing around with it, and if you you use W on your creep below half heath and being attacked by another creep, it takes them down to 1hp and they die before the heal starts because the creep kills them. you can farm deny like 3 per wave!
> 
> 
> 
> If enemy knows how to play vs solo off Lich, Lich is screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically if the enemy knows how to creep manipulate, they can deny Lich more than he can deny safelane.
> 
> Oracle can control creep equilibrium better.
Click to expand...

Nobody knows how to play Oracle. That is why he wins lanes.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Just play mid or carry if you're grinding MMR.


While that is very true, especially carry role, I found it to be not very practical, at least not when you are soloing, because one (or even all) of the below would happen :

1) everyone is thinking the same thing, so you end up with nobody willing to support in the whole team
2) got someone buying wards and taking care of courier, but no one help you lane, no one create space for you
3) the other player come to your lane with a support hero, but playing like hes carry / auto-attacking / do nothing when there is a kill opportunity

so instead of giving me the MMR I much needed, I really am just putting the winrates of my favorite carry heros at risk (my 2 favorite heros are roughly at 65% winrate. If you remove the above 3 situations, it would at least be at 75-80%)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> While that is very true, especially carry role, I found it to be not very practical, at least not when you are soloing, because one (or even all) of the below would happen :
> 
> 1) everyone is thinking the same thing, so you end up with nobody willing to support in the whole team
> 2) got someone buying wards and taking care of courier, but no one help you lane, no one create space for you
> 3) the other player come to your lane with a support hero, but playing like hes carry / auto-attacking / do nothing when there is a kill opportunity
> 
> so instead of giving me the MMR I much needed, I really am just putting the winrates of my favorite carry heros at risk (my 2 favorite heros are roughly at 65% winrate. If you remove the above 3 situations, it would at least be at 75-80%)


1 is a good point, but I thought about that one for a while. If you really want to win, play the role where you think you will have the most impact regardless of the rest of your team.
That means don't pick Spectre or some other carry that needs a lot of space, but instead pick something that works with most other heroes (like Juggernaut) (which covers your 2nd point)
Playing support will have 0 impact on your team if your cores just move to the enemies fountain from minute 0. If you trust the carries, play what you like.

3 isn't really a good point though. If you play support and a random dude plays carry you could have the exact same happen (or the direct opposite where your carry has 5 cs after 20 minutes). That's just the nature of the game, advise him where possible and otherwise try to make the best of the situation.

Win rates don't really matter in the big picture. If you want to become better, play ranked, play what you feel will have the most impact, ignore your team if they're being dumb, and GG go next.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> While that is very true, especially carry role, I found it to be not very practical, at least not when you are soloing, because one (or even all) of the below would happen :
> 
> 1) everyone is thinking the same thing, so you end up with nobody willing to support in the whole team
> 2) got someone buying wards and taking care of courier, but no one help you lane, no one create space for you
> 3) the other player come to your lane with a support hero, but playing like hes carry / auto-attacking / do nothing when there is a kill opportunity
> 
> so instead of giving me the MMR I much needed, I really am just putting the winrates of my favorite carry heros at risk (my 2 favorite heros are roughly at 65% winrate. If you remove the above 3 situations, it would at least be at 75-80%)
> 
> 
> 
> 1 is a good point, but I thought about that one for a while. If you really want to win, play the role where you think you will have the most impact regardless of the rest of your team.
> That means don't pick Spectre or some other carry that needs a lot of space, but instead pick something that works with most other heroes (like Juggernaut) (which covers your 2nd point)
> Playing support will have 0 impact on your team if your cores just move to the enemies fountain from minute 0. If you trust the carries, play what you like.
> 
> 3 isn't really a good point though. If you play support and a random dude plays carry you could have the exact same happen (or the direct opposite where your carry has 5 cs after 20 minutes). That's just the nature of the game, advise him where possible and otherwise try to make the best of the situation.
> 
> Win rates don't really matter in the big picture. If you want to become better, play ranked, play what you feel will have the most impact, ignore your team if they're being dumb, and GG go next.
Click to expand...

My favourite role is roaming/ganking. I do not call it support, but I do play healer heroes like omni or abbadon for this role, since i like orb of venom and auras. With this I can create space all over the map, and it is fun. High risk high reward. In my opinion that is how you grow in mmr. People are really bad at supports, since they think buy cour and wards is enough. But they don't create space. Whilst CM is fussing about in lane, going nova first and getting frost bite at level 3, I am roaming on mid, killing him, and then moving to the offlane and killing the enemy carry.

But yeah, my two cents.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> My favourite role is roaming/ganking. I do not call it support, but I do play healer heroes like omni or abbadon for this role, since i like orb of venom and auras. With this I can create space all over the map, and it is fun. High risk high reward. In my opinion that is how you grow in mmr. People are really bad at supports, since they think buy cour and wards is enough. But they don't create space. Whilst CM is fussing about in lane, going nova first and getting frost bite at level 3, I am roaming on mid, killing him, and then moving to the offlane and killing the enemy carry.
> 
> But yeah, my two cents.


pfft, if you were pro you'd sit on lane and deny, only healing as omni. thats what all the pros do /sarcasm

People SERIOUSLY have no idea how supports really work and what the role is. Wards and such as a part of it, but everyone should be warding really... especially if theyre getting rekt and other lanes having trouble too. Take some initiative people. Passive supports, like many are, grow slow and earn less... they cant keep up with wards if the other team is dewarding. This is a team game lol, everyone has to pitch in.

I end up supporting a lot too since so many people are selfish players and the team needs 'some' glue somewhere







Admittedly, i slack on wards sometimes since i don't have time to leave lane since im supporting the carry in my lane with deny and harass... but when i can, i at least drop wards in base to be used by whoever.

I completely agree with your statements though about how 'support' can be a lot more versatile than just sitting around and waiting to be useful. Be proactive









Also, bad CMs make me sad


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> My favourite role is roaming/ganking. I do not call it support, but I do play healer heroes like omni or abbadon for this role, since i like orb of venom and auras. With this I can create space all over the map, and it is fun. High risk high reward. In my opinion that is how you grow in mmr. People are really bad at supports, since they think buy cour and wards is enough. But they don't create space. Whilst CM is fussing about in lane, going nova first and getting frost bite at level 3, I am roaming on mid, killing him, and then moving to the offlane and killing the enemy carry.
> 
> But yeah, my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> pfft, if you were pro you'd sit on lane and deny, only healing as omni. thats what all the pros do /sarcasm
> 
> People SERIOUSLY have no idea how supports really work and what the role is. Wards and such as a part of it, but everyone should be warding really... especially if theyre getting rekt and other lanes having trouble too. Take some initiative people. Passive supports, like many are, grow slow and earn less... they cant keep up with wards if the other team is dewarding. This is a team game lol, everyone has to pitch in.
> 
> I end up supporting a lot too since so many people are selfish players and the team needs 'some' glue somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, i slack on wards sometimes since i don't have time to leave lane since im supporting the carry in my lane with deny and harass... but when i can, i at least drop wards in base to be used by whoever.
> 
> I completely agree with your statements though about how 'support' can be a lot more versatile than just sitting around and waiting to be useful. Be proactive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, bad CMs make me sad
Click to expand...

I cry whenever I see a CM not get frost bite level one and not jungling to get fast level 2.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I cry whenever I see a CM not get frost bite level one and not jungling to get fast level 2.


I almost always go Q first because it has more kill potential than W, especially now that contesting first level rune is pretty much a staple. Q W E E E R is probably the best skill build on her IMO.


----------



## exodus1500

QWEER build best build on all heroes.

Actually, lets do a stack and everyone does the same skill build. Could you imagine watching 5 guys go QWEER on 5 completely unsuspecting guys!!


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> QWEER build best build on all heroes.
> 
> Actually, lets do a stack and everyone does the same skill build. Could you imagine watching 5 guys go QWEER on 5 completely unsuspecting guys!!


Sounds like it could get messy


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Been practicing jungle CM... way better than babysitter CM - get your levels and items quicker. Before her stat nerf it was W,Q level two enough for easy kill/gank... now have to get level 3 unless you have a mango.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Been practicing jungle CM... way better than babysitter CM - get your levels and items quicker. Before her stat nerf it was W,Q level two enough for easy kill/gank... now have to get level 3 unless you have a mango.


I think I turned full Pinoy.

I see a jungler, gives me license to DIVE.

Maybe its a left over from last meta but games been hyper aggressive for me.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Been practicing jungle CM... way better than babysitter CM - get your levels and items quicker. Before her stat nerf it was W,Q level two enough for easy kill/gank... now have to get level 3 unless you have a mango.


Admittedly, I don't think I've ever been able to jungle CM aside from pulling easy camp for lane. I usually have to babysit and freeze non stop to assist in ganks. and because freeze has good range and considerable dmg early on. I tend to rush mana aura too, because i usually support my friend every time he runs techies







Techies with mana buff = wrecking ball of boom!


----------



## Toxsick

Everything wrong with 6.85 and Icefrog's balancing


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Admittedly, I don't think I've ever been able to jungle CM aside from pulling easy camp for lane. I usually have to babysit and freeze non stop to assist in ganks. and because freeze has good range and considerable dmg early on. I tend to rush mana aura too, because i usually support my friend every time he runs techies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techies with mana buff = wrecking ball of boom!


Yeah... I've been practicing it when I play 10v10... Zeus in 10v10 is too easy and CM is more challenging. It makes you realize the importance of leveling and getting xp since everything is magnified (Gold and Exp is higher in 10v10). 10v10 is a mix of new, low MMR, low priority, and high MMR players. More than once when we are behind and 5 players quit on our team and its just 5v10 and we come back and still win. Also more than once when my team was ahead - lose one big team fight, then everyone rage quits,


----------



## Toxsick

Kinda hate the current "meta", its like playing dota in EM { easy mode }.

Let the passive gold swing in...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yeah... I've been practicing it when I play 10v10... Zeus in 10v10 is too easy and CM is more challenging. It makes you realize the importance of leveling and getting xp since everything is magnified (Gold and Exp is higher in 10v10). 10v10 is a mix of new, low MMR, low priority, and high MMR players. More than once when we are behind and 5 players quit on our team and its just 5v10 and we come back and still win. Also more than once when my team was ahead - lose one big team fight, then everyone rage quits,


Out of ~ 5 games 2 games ur team leaves 2 games they leave and 1 games is ok.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yeah... I've been practicing it when I play 10v10... Zeus in 10v10 is too easy and CM is more challenging. It makes you realize the importance of leveling and getting xp since everything is magnified (Gold and Exp is higher in 10v10). 10v10 is a mix of new, low MMR, low priority, and high MMR players. More than once when we are behind and 5 players quit on our team and its just 5v10 and we come back and still win. Also more than once when my team was ahead - lose one big team fight, then everyone rage quits,


Lol. I'll have to get my friend in one of those with me. I'll start talking to him about the mode. He's slow to try new things, but I'm very convincing. He was a All Pick only guy, and now he loves AD and ARDM









10 v 10 sound fun, and intense.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

5 games today and lost 4 in 5 mins each lol.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 5 games today and lost 4 in 5 mins each lol.


I would say that is the bad thing about 10 vs 10... but it really helps magnify the game situation - in a normal game you may think its okay to jump into a fight in 1 vs 2, but you really think about it when its 1 vs 4. Things like DPing into a tower under seige, or just letting the tower go while your team mate pings furiously for you to defend it. I would go, okay, this guy's decision making is not great - telling me to defend a tower against 8 heroes.

I learn a lot - especially how powerful a support is in the early game - like a level 6 Crystal Maiden or Zeus will win a lot of 1v1 situations against a same level hero.


----------



## tristanbear

Did they remove the guild feature or whatever it was called? Because I got on to play today and I couldn't find the OCN guild chat. I do like the thing where you can chat with other players living in the same city with you though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I would say that is the bad thing about 10 vs 10... but it really helps magnify the game situation - in a normal game you may think its okay to jump into a fight in 1 vs 2, but you really think about it when its 1 vs 4. Things like DPing into a tower under seige, or just letting the tower go while your team mate pings furiously for you to defend it. I would go, okay, this guy's decision making is not great - telling me to defend a tower against 8 heroes.
> 
> I learn a lot - especially how powerful a support is in the early game - like a level 6 Crystal Maiden or Zeus will win a lot of 1v1 situations against a same level hero.


Just love the new ursa. The Ult is OP. You can run at any here and they cant burst you.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Did they remove the guild feature or whatever it was called? Because I got on to play today and I couldn't find the OCN guild chat. I do like the thing where you can chat with other players living in the same city with you though.


It hasn't been added to Reborn yet


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just love the new ursa. The Ult is OP. You can run at any here and they cant burst you.


Hmmm - going to try all three items - Force Staff, Phase, and Blink Ursa....


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Hmmm - going to try all three items - Force Staff, Phase, and Blink Ursa....


Toss an orb of venom or skadi on him for those pesky folks who like to run







Ursa does feel more OP with latest patch, but maybe just bad pairing going against him lately.


----------



## connectwise

What's this "new" ursa? What's new about him?

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What's this "new" ursa? What's new about him?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


Not sure if it's new this patch since i have not played him for some time now but his ult does not give damage based on HP anymore. You gain bonus Fury Swipes Multiplier 1.5/1.75/2 and Damage reduction for 4 seconds (80%)


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What's this "new" ursa? What's new about him?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


Ursa actually died and they recast him as Ursa's twin brother, looking exactly the same.

That would be so corny though... what developer would do that? *cough cough* Subzero *cough cough*


----------



## HarrisLam

it isn't this patch, iirc it's the patch before this one?

the damage reduction really is a beech. The new ultimate is similar to a blademail effect. Instead of having return damage, you deal more damage per hit while having a lot of damage reduction on yourself.

Still though, while its awesome in a 1v1 arena situation, it needs to be used at good timings to be useful in big fights. A well timed forcestaff can ruin most of it. Thank god the cooldown is fairly short.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What's this "new" ursa? What's new about him?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's new this patch since i have not played him for some time now but his ult does not give damage based on HP anymore. You gain bonus Fury Swipes Multiplier 1.5/1.75/2 and Damage reduction for 4 seconds (80%)
Click to expand...

That change was old. It wasn't that huge of a buff unless you're just counting how it helps with rosh and the bonus you get from that.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That change was old. It wasn't that huge of a buff unless you're just counting how it helps with rosh and the bonus you get from that.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


the damage reduction saves a lot of lives and wins ursa a lot of fights he shouldn't have won early - mid game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That change was old. It wasn't that huge of a buff unless you're just counting how it helps with rosh and the bonus you get from that.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


Yeah for pro scene but Dota is not just about the Pros.


----------



## connectwise

What do you mean? Ursa's still my most successful hero, I didn't mean anything regarding pros.

PLD now looks like FATA2.0

https://instagram.com/p/8WY9a2EdK-/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Not sure how i feel about the new compendium.


----------



## connectwise

ESL Fnatic vs Secret game 2 XD

New compendium is bullcrap


----------



## Duke976

After getting burn countless time with the compendium, i wont be supporting them anytime soon. Spend over $15k when trading was good, and lost a lot after the 3 spirit patch.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I dont't mind that it offers since but having the pool be $3 Million is BS. Considering Ti5 was like 18M this is like minimum 6-8M. That means Valve is giving 3M in order to take Extra 3-4M for them self.


----------



## Duke976

As time goes by, Valve got more and more greedy. As a former trader and an avid supporter of the game, i sold my entire backpack on one of my account since majority of the traders went to CSGO. At the high of trading C1 GBR used to sell for over 20k a pop, now u can get them at 1k because of the rampant duping. Almost every single high tier items before are now almost 1/10 of their original price.

And with this new compendium, you are getting duplicate now whereas before you cannot unless you opened and receive all of them. Trade restriction, gifting restriction and more made this game unbearable to dota 2 vets like me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> As time goes by, Valve got more and more greedy. As a former trader and an avid supporter of the game, i sold my entire backpack on one of my account since majority of the traders went to CSGO. At the high of trading C1 GBR used to sell for over 20k a pop, now u can get them at 1k because of the rampant duping. Almost every single high tier items before are now almost 1/10 of their original price.
> 
> And with this new compendium, you are getting duplicate now whereas before you cannot unless you opened and receive all of them. Trade restriction, gifting restriction and more made this game unbearable to dota 2 vets like me.


At least you dont have to pay getting 400 coins. I just recycled old items and was able to get 4 sets so far. Had to open like 30 chest though lol.


----------



## connectwise

Aui sends his regards.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Aui sends his regards.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


Does it even matter lol? ESL is so small compare to Majors now and Ti. Got to let the underdogs win sometimes.


----------



## connectwise

In esports everything matters.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## HarrisLam

while I also feel bad for AUI (I probably won't if he gets kicked right at this moment instead), I agree with Zealot that with the current HUGE difference of the price pools between small tourneys and majors, these small random tourneys are nothing more than strategy testing grounds for the big boys


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> while I also feel bad for AUI (I probably won't if he gets kicked right at this moment instead), I agree with Zealot that with the current HUGE difference of the price pools between small tourneys and majors, these small random tourneys are nothing more than strategy testing grounds for the big boys


Pretty much. Win a bunch of "small" tournaments and then lose the big ones. Right now as the patch is so new its more about countering teams then picks. Strong teams i think are the teams that do good in the end of the patch. Team that do good early usually fall off. Team Empire has always had this problem and now VEGA basically same as old Empire until they break under pressure.


----------



## redalert

http://www.thefrankfurtmajor.com/

All of the direct invites and qualifiers team were announced today


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.thefrankfurtmajor.com/
> 
> All of the direct invites and qualifiers team were announced today


Lol Vega. They win ESL with 3 games and they are Invited. Hope they perform.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Lol Vega. They win ESL with 3 games and they are Invited. Hope they perform.


They crushed EG and Team Secret - I think they earned it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Empire isn't going to be in the major?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Empire isn't going to be in the major?


Empire made a roster change after the roster lock period so they have to play in the Open qualifer. MFF sings team open qualifier for the same reason.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Empire made a roster change after the roster lock period so they have to play in the Open qualifer. MFF sings team open qualifier for the same reason.


I see

Where do you guys keep track of all the roster changes? Dota news somewhere? Or just Reddit

I only realize that stuff when the teams actually play

btw who left Empire? Rumors had it that yoky was gonna leave but he was still in the team just 2 days ago when they play


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I see
> 
> Where do you guys keep track of all the roster changes? Dota news somewhere? Or just Reddit
> 
> I only realize that stuff when the teams actually play
> 
> btw who left Empire? Rumors had it that yoky was gonna leave but he was still in the team just 2 days ago when they play


just google dota2 news. twitter also jelps


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I see
> 
> Where do you guys keep track of all the roster changes? Dota news somewhere? Or just Reddit
> 
> I only realize that stuff when the teams actually play
> 
> btw who left Empire? Rumors had it that yoky was gonna leave but he was still in the team just 2 days ago when they play


Yoky did leave he went to play for newteam and then came back. It lasted a few weeks and came back to empire


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yoky did leave he went to play for newteam and then came back. It lasted a few weeks and came back to empire


field trip?

ROFL


----------



## connectwise

Man...... Reborn is a mess.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus1500

I havent had any problems with Reborn other than last night it wouldnt auto update for some reason. The first week or so I was getting so bad lag spikes, but that last 3 or so weeks has been smooth. I noticed some people take longer on the loading screen, so I wonder if people with older computers are having more problems or something.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Yeah I have been taking longer on loading screens than normal - normally I would be one of the first or fastest to load.

Also before I would DC a lot and cannot reconnect back - I still DC the same amount but can at least re-connect now. Some time when I window out to desktop and back in you get no game image and just the enlarged game cursor. Either way its killing the fun in custom map 10v10 now - People either DC or quit too soon.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yeah I have been taking longer on loading screens than normal - normally I would be one of the first or fastest to load.
> 
> Also before I would DC a lot and cannot reconnect back - I still DC the same amount but can at least re-connect now. Some time when I window out to desktop and back in you get no game image and just the enlarged game cursor. Either way its killing the fun in custom map 10v10 now - People either DC or quit too soon.


Thats odd. I alt tab every time I die unless I am playing ranked and have never had that happen. Are you playing full screen or windowed? I still am always one of the first ones to connect to the game, I wonder what causes some people not to connect.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yeah I have been taking longer on loading screens than normal - normally I would be one of the first or fastest to load.
> 
> Also before I would DC a lot and cannot reconnect back - I still DC the same amount but can at least re-connect now. *Some time when I window out to desktop and back in you get no game image and just the enlarged game cursor.* Either way its killing the fun in custom map 10v10 now - People either DC or quit too soon.


That happens sometimes, i fixed that problem by adding -dx11 in the launch option from the steam client and that dreaded large cursor was gone.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have having problem with hero selection. I have to click and click many times to select the right hero.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Thats odd. I alt tab every time I die unless I am playing ranked and have never had that happen. Are you playing full screen or windowed? I still am always one of the first ones to connect to the game, I wonder what causes some people not to connect.


Full Screen - because I'm using FreeSync.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> That happens sometimes, i fixed that problem by adding -dx11 in the launch option from the steam client and that dreaded large cursor was gone.


That is something Valve should fix - surprised they haven't. Currently the only way for me to remove it is to restart the PC or close/end the game client. But I'll try your fix.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have having problem with hero selection. I have to click and click many times to select the right hero.


I still have that issue - only reason why I can't instant pick Zeus... but playing with Zeus is too easy so I pick other heroes for more fun and challenge.


----------



## Ramzinho

guys anybody heard from scoot in teh past two weeks? i'm starting to get worried about the guy


----------



## exodus1500

Me too. Was just thinking about that the other day, i haven't seen him at all.

I have the build of the day award.... i made an account to play with my friend who has never played, and my girlfriend who is terrible. Someone on our team picked techies, first item... battlefury. Second item power treads. Third item... building a second battlefury.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Me too. Was just thinking about that the other day, i haven't seen him at all.
> 
> I have the build of the day award.... i made an account to play with my friend who has never played, and my girlfriend who is terrible. Someone on our team picked techies, first item... battlefury. Second item power treads. Third item... building a second battlefury.


I'm cracking down in tears lol


----------



## HarrisLam

one thing I just realized about CK, his ult has a ridiculously long cast time.....

It alone caused me to lose a game, like, literally. I was in a game where I was in total commanding position with a record like 7-2-3 (that's grows in this proportion) and a huge exp lead

And I kept getting caught by an LC with blademail WHILE KNOWING that he's coming to jump me. I click on ultimate everytime he blinks and definitely before he duels, and have never succeeded to dodge a single one.

I can still deal with him if I cast ultimate beforehand, but my teammates eventually couldnt, so we ended up losing with me at around 15-6 or something, where later deaths were only from LC

Volvo please dont touch phantasm's cast point lol (they have been buffing CK almost every or every other patch)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> guys anybody heard from scoot in teh past two weeks? i'm starting to get worried about the guy


I was thinking the exact same thing yesterday (I haven't seen him in months)

Then I went to the steam friendlist and found that he was online "51mins ago", then I was like eh, maybe its me not getting on so much.

I guess something going on on his side keeping him from playing games.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> guys anybody heard from scoot in teh past two weeks? i'm starting to get worried about the guy


I haven't heard from him either - does anyone know if he is okay? He normally messages me for a game or two and/or shows off his new DOTA 2 'hats" to me... I'll message him if I see him on steam...


----------



## ObscureParadox

He's fine guys don't worry, was talking to him today and he's just been taking a break from dota is all. We all need one every once in a while


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> He's fine guys don't worry, was talking to him today and he's just been taking a break from dota is all. We all need one every once in a while


How can you take a break form life. Not possible.


----------



## redalert

Just in case anyone missed it $5Jungz$ Kuroky's team is now Liquid


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Just in case anyone missed it $5Jungz$ Kuroky's team is now Liquid


The only Liquid for me is Ti3 roster.


----------



## kmac20

Im on vacation in dallas and only have a netbook here, so since I cant play dota even in DX8 with everything turned off and get more than 0.5FPS on this, i rewatched all of NINJAS/WALs ROJODOTO youtube channel.

Good times. Good times.

Cant' believe how those games really are now. I mean, jesus....its gonna be 2016 in 2 months

Also as someone who plays PL and URSA as two of their most played heroes I will say that this patch hits them ESPECIALLY HARD, and theyre basically garbage atm. Ursa has his uses but that agi nerf hit pl so ******* hard its ridiculous.....illusions only get dmg from agi and the reason he was so op before and after the chaanges is because, even with the last nerf to his agi he still had 3.2+/lvl which is pretty highi. Before that the old pl had 4.0+agi/lvl and had the highest agi gain and the highest base agi in the game at lvl 25. This helped his illusinos actually do dmg. Now with the nerf to his agi and his illusions durations, they do dick for damage even with a **** load of AGI items. I just dont like him compared to the previous patch and ESPECIALLY compared to the patch before that.

Every ursa game i get kited now. blink or no, skadi or no, etc. And now you dont get bonuys dmg from str items which really was one of ursas BIGGEST STRENGTHS because you could build him lik a str hero so he was tanky as **** and he did more dmg than ANY str hero and in theory can still do more than ANY AGI CARRY if he can stack enough fury swipes. The problem now is that his ******* bulk doesn't add to damage, so you have to itemize sSOOOOOO WIDELY so you dont get kited, so you dont get stunlocked, so you can move into position, etc etc etc its a ******* nightmare now on that hero.

Again, this is NOT JUST BECAUSE OF THESE HEROES NERFS, its also because besides these 2, storm, bloodstone, and literally less than 5 other heroes and items ALL GOT BUFFS. Only those heroes got nerfed. So not only are they weaker stand-alone, but they are weaker relative to all the buffed heroes. I mean look just at NS' base regen he ties Nyx now he can offlane SO EASILY and he already was offlaning easily. Just an example of how all these buffs **** the like 4 or 5 heroes to get nerfed. And because everyone but them got buffed...again they got more nerfed relative to other heroes. Like storm, they nerfed his Q and his items (bloodstone in particular) hes a lot weaker relative to other mid heroes who NOT ONLY GOT BUFFED HERO SIDE, but ALSO got buffed ITEM SIDE on the items they buy and it just makes you realize how ******* hard these nerfs hit these heroes relatively speaking.

EDIT:
Also this is my first post on here in quite some time I believe, whats up everyone?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Just in case anyone missed it $5Jungz$ Kuroky's team is now Liquid


I freaking hate that stuff.

Liquid only pops up like once a year, for just a while, always with a different roster. I used to somewhat like the team name because a player in starcraft 2. Now that I mainly follow the dota 2 scene, this is really the worst. I've already been having trouble following roster changes and team renames and stuff, this really doesn't help.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I freaking hate that stuff.
> 
> Liquid only pops up like once a year, for just a while, always with a different roster. I used to somewhat like the team name because a player in starcraft 2. Now that I mainly follow the dota 2 scene, this is really the worst. I've already been having trouble following roster changes and team renames and stuff, this really doesn't help.


Its been about a year since they had a Dota squad but they had a team from 2012 till post TI4 now Mouz is the worst they show up late spring every year and sponsor a team for the TI run


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Its been about a year since they had a Dota squad but they had a team from 2012 till post TI4 now Mouz is the worst they show up late spring every year and sponsor a team for the TI run


IIRC they disappeared for at least a good few months before Ti4 (or was it 3?). So long that I thought "wah? they didn't disband?" when I saw their matches info on D2L for Ti


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> IIRC they disappeared for at least a good few months before Ti4 (or was it 3?). So long that I thought "wah? they didn't disband?" when I saw their matches info on D2L for Ti


They Had a Ti4 and Ti5 Roster but Ti5 roster did not make it. Ti3 they had a solid roster. Post Ti3 they also had a solid roster.


----------



## connectwise

Slahsers way, too strong.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyd

New strategy to get out of the sub-1k MMR trench.

Pick Riki, win game. I'm 5-1 in ranked in the last week as him, and 9-1 overall in the past week.

I don't build diffusal, I get dusted once or twice per game at most, Build S&Y and Maelstrom early, finish with Skadi, Mjollnir, Abyssal, BoT's. And sometimes gem, Butterfly, MKB, Daedalus.

And my KD is about 4.7. Went 26-0 one game.

I'm currently like 880-890MMR so hoping to get well above 1k.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> New strategy to get out of the sub-1k MMR trench.
> 
> Pick Riki, win game. I'm 5-1 in ranked in the last week as him, and 9-1 overall in the past week.
> 
> I don't build diffusal, I get dusted once or twice per game at most, Build S&Y and Maelstrom early, finish with Skadi, Mjollnir, Abyssal, BoT's. And sometimes gem, Butterfly, MKB, Daedalus.
> 
> And my KD is about 4.7. Went 26-0 one game.
> 
> I'm currently like 880-890MMR so hoping to get well above 1k.


That will work until you get to about 2K or 3K mmr - which is usually when the opposing team will buy sentries, dust, or gem to counter you.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> That will work until you get to about 2K or 3K mmr - which is usually when the opposing team will buy sentries, dust, or gem to counter you.


yup you'll do well till about 1800mmr (had a friend to tried it).

most invis heroes feel OP below that because no one had discovered the power of wards/dust/gem yet


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Liquid disband?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> That will work until you get to about 2K or 3K mmr - which is usually when the opposing team will buy sentries, dust, or gem to counter you.


I'll spend plenty of time practicing other heroes in unranked, learning what I can and when I hit that wall I'll at least be in an MMR bracket where most players don't understand basic team line-ups, staying alive and things like farming. Supports who steal last hits, never ward or deward, farm the whole game and flame me when I farm instead of chasing kills.

That will be a relief.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> yup you'll do well till about 1800mmr (had a friend to tried it).
> 
> most invis heroes feel OP below that because no one had discovered the power of wards/dust/gem yet


I'll ride it as high as I can I just cannot stand playing with people who cannot function as a team. I know every MMR has bad players and people get tilted but it's like every game someone flames or feeds. Often both.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Liquid disband?


Don't think so maybe after the winter major, NaVi on the other hand should just start all over because they are just awful right now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Don't think so maybe after the winter major, NaVi on the other hand should just start all over because they are just awful right now.


They should just make new teams. Also you say after Winter Major but they are out. What will they do until then? Just watch other teams?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They should just make new teams. Also you say after Winter Major but they are out. What will they do until then? Just watch other teams?


This is only the Fall major in November, Winter will be in January/February. I figure that new rosters locks will have to be set sometime in mid December and Direct Invites and qualifiers sometime in early January. Still other tourney's going on in the meantime, D2CL, Summit, Defense are going on atm plus they qualified for Nanyang LAN. Still a bit early for Liquid to make a roster change IMO.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> This is only the Fall major in November, Winter will be in January/February. I figure that new rosters locks will have to be set sometime in mid December and Direct Invites and qualifiers sometime in early January. Still other tourney's going on in the meantime, D2CL, Summit, Defense are going on atm plus they qualified for Nanyang LAN. Still a bit early for Liquid to make a roster change IMO.


Thing is teams that make it to Fall are going to have priority for Winter. If a team can't make it to Fall then they know they are not good enough for Top 16. Yeah you are probably right about other ongoing stuff but really its all about the Majors. You could win 3 other big tournaments and make less in total then 4th place on Major.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> New strategy to get out of the sub-1k MMR trench.
> 
> Pick Riki, win game. I'm 5-1 in ranked in the last week as him, and 9-1 overall in the past week.
> 
> I don't build diffusal, I get dusted once or twice per game at most, Build S&Y and Maelstrom early, finish with Skadi, Mjollnir, Abyssal, BoT's. And sometimes gem, Butterfly, MKB, Daedalus.
> 
> And my KD is about 4.7. Went 26-0 one game.
> 
> I'm currently like 880-890MMR so hoping to get well above 1k.


While this works extremely effectively and still quite effective once in a while even at 3k MMR, I think this is a very bad thing to get used to. Players who get used to playing invisible heros seem to be relatively weak in fight positioning (because they can't be seen until they reveal themselves half of the time) and spell cooldown management. I'm not saying that you are immediately weak at these aspects since you now try to major in riki, but it's something to keep in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They should just make new teams. Also you say after Winter Major but they are out. What will they do until then? Just watch other teams?


That's why I said they disappeared earlier. They did have a team for the Ti4, but months before that, they were nowhere to be seen, like a seasonal flower bud


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> While this works extremely effectively and still quite effective once in a while even at 3k MMR, I think this is a very bad thing to get used to. Players who get used to playing invisible heros seem to be relatively weak in fight positioning (because they can't be seen until they reveal themselves half of the time) and spell cooldown management. I'm not saying that you are immediately weak at these aspects since you now try to major in riki, but it's something to keep in mind.
> That's why I said they disappeared earlier. They did have a team for the Ti4, but months before that, they were nowhere to be seen, like a seasonal flower bud


http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/Team_Liquid/Results

They had a squad from all the way from 2012 until 2014 they never had a break anywhere during that time. Liquid disbanded their Dota team in August 2014. From August 2014 until October 2015 is the only time they didnt have a Dota 2 squad.


----------



## connectwise

Yeah insane game.

Vega rocked alliance recently though.

I'm watchin Meracle play naga on stream and he gets bots drums aquila and still got a 18 min radiance after being down on kills...


----------



## Duke976

Navi officially disbands. It will be weird seeing dendi with another team logo in the future. http://www.pcgamer.com/navis-dota-2-squad-disbands/


----------



## redalert

NaVi announced that their current roster is gone. A new roster will be announced in the next few weeks but seems like it will be all new players. I'm so glad they didn't stick with constant rotation of new supports every couple of months.

It will be interesting to see where dendi, hvost and funnik end up.

Someone beat me to it lol


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah insane game.
> 
> Vega rocked alliance recently though.
> 
> I'm watchin Meracle play naga on stream and he gets bots drums aquila and still got a 18 min radiance after being down on kills...


If you want to learn how to play Naga - I recommend watching replays of Miracle in his POV - that guy is insane!!!.. I think my Crystal Maiden skills have improved drastically from watching pro supports and Puppy's POV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> NaVi announced that their current roster is gone. A new roster will be announced in the next few weeks but seems like it will be all new players. I'm so glad they didn't stick with constant rotation of new supports every couple of months.
> 
> It will be interesting to see where dendi, hvost and funnik end up.
> 
> Someone beat me to it lol


We will never forget "The Play" at the DOTA 2 The International 2012:


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Navi officially disbands. It will be weird seeing dendi with another team logo in the future. http://www.pcgamer.com/navis-dota-2-squad-disbands/




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> If you want to learn how to play Naga - I recommend watching replays of Miracle in his POV - that guy is insane!!!.. I think my Crystal Maiden skills have improved drastically from watching pro supports and Puppy's POV.
> We will never forget "The Play" at the DOTA 2 The International 2012:


wasn't meracle the first person that perfected naga play with wave cutting that burning learned from? I've watched them both a lot.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> wasn't meracle the first person that perfected naga play with wave cutting that burning learned from? I've watched them both a lot.


Yeah. I sow him do that first and RTZ copied its style.


----------



## Toxsick

Anyon feels dota has been made alot easier in the past patches...?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Anyon feels dota has been made alot easier in the past patches...?


Yes - how else are they going to grow their user base, take players from other MOBA, etc...


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*


I guess not as Dendi and SOnneiko return to form new navi. http://read.navi-gaming.com/en/team_news/dendi_sonneiko_build_team?utm_source=Social%20Media&utm_medium=Fb&utm_campaign=Natus%20Vincere%20Social%20Media


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yes - how else are they going to grow their user base, take players from other MOBA, etc...


Not really. Maybe easier in low level dota but Pro level remains the same.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yes - *how else are they going to grow their user base*, take players from other MOBA, etc...


By making the game casual.


----------



## redalert

new Navi roster debut today Dendi, Funnik Sonneiko, alwayswayfly and DityRa.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> new Navi roster debut today Dendi, Funnik Sonneiko, alwayswayfly and DityRa.


Is it really new?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it really new?


Well they actually changed a core player so for Navi its new lol. They did just stomped NiP just now but only 1 game. I was expecting Sonneiko plus one core and 3 new players.


----------



## tristanbear

I finally won a game....against bots....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Well they actually changed a core player so for Navi its new lol. They did just stomped NiP just now but only 1 game. I was expecting Sonneiko plus one core and 3 new players.


Navi is Back.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I finally won a game....against bots....


Its a good start really. Bots have impeccable timing and tend to be irrationally aggressive... and at least the aggressive part holds true with online play. If you can beat bots on at least medium, try your hand at limited heroes for a while. When you can play a select few of your favs in limited fairly well, then maybe branch out to all pick in a few weeks (depending how much time you actually play). Admittedly, the online user base is not super friendly to new players, so limited is the way to go.

Just don't jump straight into all random or any other mode. They used to say 'for advanced players' in the description, not sure if they still do... but people will get mad at you and have high expectations. We'd hate to have your view of the game soured by bad apples.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Its a good start really. Bots have impeccable timing and tend to be irrationally aggressive... and at least the aggressive part holds true with online play. If you can beat bots on at least medium, try your hand at limited heroes for a while. When you can play a select few of your favs in limited fairly well, then maybe branch out to all pick in a few weeks (depending how much time you actually play). Admittedly, the online user base is not super friendly to new players, so limited is the way to go.
> 
> Just don't jump straight into all random or any other mode. They used to say 'for advanced players' in the description, not sure if they still do... but people will get mad at you and have high expectations. We'd hate to have your view of the game soured by bad apples.


Ahem... bots on Impossible difficulty ( or whatever it was named the hardest one) are really easy to beat. Starting at medium is a good way to learn basic mechanics. But this should be for 20-30 games max. Then you should move to the hardest difficulty, in order to understand what can be the difference between you and other players. It makes the bots just a bit smarter, but is enough in most ways to make a difference. Like 500MMR difference between 2,5k and 3k. Suddenly enemy team has supports and wards and detection and stuff.


----------



## tristanbear

It was against Easy and I went 1 and 4 ;_;


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> It was against Easy and I went 1 and 4 ;_;


Everyone has a different gaming 'niche'. What kind of gaming history do you have? Even with the response after mine, I still feel my advice is great for true beginners. He IS correct, but still, some people have a longer learning curve. Eventually, you should be able to go against impossible bots and win since they are still relatively dumb.
People will always surprise you in real games though, so its good to have a solid foundation before venturing out to anything beyond limited heroes, after you feel secure with medium and hard bots.
Give it some time and patience, and find people willing to do a few rounds with you for advice and see where you end up.
I would offer, but my work schedule gets me home late at night (EST) and im usually in veg mode. Tuesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays i'm off though so maybe hit me up then? I have good friends to help too.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ahem... bots on Impossible difficulty ( or whatever it was named the hardest one) are really easy to beat. Starting at medium is a good way to learn basic mechanics. But this should be for 20-30 games max. Then you should move to the hardest difficulty, in order to understand what can be the difference between you and other players. It makes the bots just a bit smarter, but is enough in most ways to make a difference. Like 500MMR difference between 2,5k and 3k. Suddenly enemy team has supports and wards and detection and stuff.


Bots on unfair is downright unfair







they gain +25% XP and Gold.
More info on bots here:
http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Bots


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> and tend to be irrationally aggressive...


Confirmed, Bots are actually just peruvian players to save on programming costs.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Everyone has a different gaming 'niche'. What kind of gaming history do you have? Even with the response after mine, I still feel my advice is great for true beginners. He IS correct, but still, some people have a longer learning curve. Eventually, you should be able to go against impossible bots and win since they are still relatively dumb.
> People will always surprise you in real games though, so its good to have a solid foundation before venturing out to anything beyond limited heroes, after you feel secure with medium and hard bots.
> Give it some time and patience, and find people willing to do a few rounds with you for advice and see where you end up.
> I would offer, but my work schedule gets me home late at night (EST) and im usually in veg mode. Tuesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays i'm off though so maybe hit me up then? I have good friends to help too.


I think it just takes me a while for me to learn things because I've been playing CSGO for around 2 years to learn and I'm still not the best.
Dota 2 is my first moba, so I'm really not familiar with these kind of games, which probably has most to do with why I'm so bad.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I think it just takes me a while for me to learn things because I've been playing CSGO for around 2 years to learn and I'm still not the best.
> Dota 2 is my first moba, so I'm really not familiar with these kind of games, which probably has most to do with why I'm so bad.


First step, stop saying you're bad









You're "learning". The fact you want to get better is a step above most who are convinced they're Dota's gift to man and need no advice from anyone else. Listening is key in Dota. It's a team game above all else. No single carry or support can carry a whole team. Even uber Sven or Faceless, et al. isn't enough to drop any reasonably intelligent team. However... everyone getting caught in a chrono, with no bkb or jug spin, etc... well... GG lol


----------



## tristanbear

I found some beginner videos on YouTube that I put it in a playlist that I'm going to watch later. Hopefully this will get me familiar with different roles, the way you play them, and some basic terminology.

All I know right now is Ganker, Jungler, Support, Carry, Solo, Lane, last hitting and that's about all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I found some beginner videos on YouTube that I put it in a playlist that I'm going to watch later. Hopefully this will get me familiar with different roles, the way you play them, and some basic terminology.
> 
> All I know right now is Ganker, Jungler, Support, Carry, Solo, Lane, last hitting and that's about all I can think of off the top of my head.


https://purgegamers.true.io/g/dota-2-guide/ purge is the man you want to goto to learn the basics of Dota. He also has a YouTube channel that will help you out. Merlini is also good but not as newbie friendly as Purge with his content. Their twitch streams are good also not a bunch ******ed twitch chat spam and the usual chat nonsense most of the time.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://purgegamers.true.io/g/dota-2-guide/ purge is the man you want to goto to learn the basics of Dota. He also has a YouTube channel that will help you out. Merlini is also good but not as newbie friendly as Purge with his content. Their twitch streams are good also not a bunch ******ed twitch chat spam and the usual chat nonsense most of the time.


Thanks!


----------



## redalert

If anyone is planning on ordering Fallout 4 it comes with a Dota 2 announcer pack Mister Handy if you preorder it in steamstore.steampowered.com/app/377160/


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If anyone is planning on ordering Fallout 4 it comes with a Dota 2 announcer pack Mister Handy if you preorder it in steamstore.steampowered.com/app/377160/


GAH... the torture... as soon as I resigned myself to not being able to afford it (over $2k in various repairs and broken stuff in recent months) I get more tantalizing reasons to work more OT to buy FO4







Sucks my place has virtually no OT anymore


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If anyone is planning on ordering Fallout 4 it comes with a Dota 2 announcer pack Mister Handy if you preorder it in steamstore.steampowered.com/app/377160/


Stupid question. Can I pre-order two days before release day?


----------



## exodus1500

Does Brood ever win in competitive play? lol

I am prettry sure Brood has a 0% WR in games I have seen....


----------



## connectwise

TI5 CDEC vs EG game 2 brood screwed EG up, and also all those times zai won with brood during dac.


----------



## exodus1500

I guess I meant recently, like in the last few weeks.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Does Brood ever win in competitive play? lol
> 
> I am prettry sure Brood has a 0% WR in games I have seen....


Brood she does better if she is picked later on in the draft compared to earlier in the draft She is currently 51% winrate on the 6.85 patch


----------



## Valor958

IMHO Brood is just as useful as riki... and thats only when not immediately countered by a half intelligent team with wards.
Benefits of invis heroes, they have to waste a lot of $ warding







... and you do to... counterwarding lol

It's a mixed bag really. Every hero has its place, and the person running the hero has a big part to do with it too. I've met Broods who pick a lane and drill it straight to the Ancient... and then ive had broods convinced roaming was the best option. In my experience, roaming broods dont work well at all unless for specific ganks. Brood burrows


----------



## phillyd

Picked up OD today, destroyed a game because nobody at 1k knows how he works:
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1892771173
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> IMHO Brood is just as useful as riki... and thats only when not immediately countered by a half intelligent team with wards.
> Benefits of invis heroes, they have to waste a lot of $ warding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you do to... counterwarding lol
> 
> It's a mixed bag really. Every hero has its place, and the person running the hero has a big part to do with it too. I've met Broods who pick a lane and drill it straight to the Ancient... and then ive had broods convinced roaming was the best option. In my experience, roaming broods dont work well at all unless for specific ganks. Brood burrows


In my skill bracket, people only ward if they're laning with you, which is easy to deward, or if you get really fed. And if you're smart, by that time you can get away with carrying a gem.


----------



## connectwise

I'm sure there's been a few competitive games with brood winning. The problem is people picking them mid or early and get hard countered. Maybe alliance bdog has won with it.

So far nanyang looks fantastic.

Ha, a razor win just now took DC down.


----------



## oz120

How are you guys able to fallow everything that is going on in the world of Dota2? I can hardly wrap my head around the game let alone the pros playing it. Maybe I spend to much time doing other stuff?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> How are you guys able to fallow everything that is going on in the world of Dota2? I can hardly wrap my head around the game let alone the pros playing it. Maybe I spend to much time doing other stuff?


I don't really care about the proffesional league.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> How are you guys able to fallow everything that is going on in the world of Dota2? I can hardly wrap my head around the game let alone the pros playing it. Maybe I spend to much time doing other stuff?


I just focus on the pros now and reddit. I don't play anymore. But youre right, you have to budget your time for the important stuff in your life that makes you happy. The rest is not important.

Man atm in Nanyang it's RAZOR every game...


----------



## tristanbear

You don't need to be a pro to follow the pro scene.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> How are you guys able to fallow everything that is going on in the world of Dota2? I can hardly wrap my head around the game let alone the pros playing it. Maybe I spend to much time doing other stuff?


While they're both DOTA 2, playing fulfills my gaming wants, pro DOTA fulfills my sports-watching wants.


----------



## exodus1500

I made a brand new account to play with my girlfriend who is newish, and my friend who is brand new to MOBAs. Not that my other accounts are really high MMR, but I was trying to keep my friend in as low of mmr as possible.

Anyhow, 5 of the 10 games I have played so far have had Riki picked on the other team... I havent seen Riki on my regular account is a long time. lol

Even on the new account I still play support, so needless to say Riki is 0-5. lol I have still managed to loose 1 of the 10 games though, it was absolutely un-winnable. And for fun, I decided to only pick Female characters on the account. hahaha


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I made a brand new account to play with my girlfriend who is newish, and my friend who is brand new to MOBAs. Not that my other accounts are really high MMR, but I was trying to keep my friend in as low of mmr as possible.
> 
> Anyhow, 5 of the 10 games I have played so far have had Riki picked on the other team... I havent seen Riki on my regular account is a long time. lol
> 
> Even on the new account I still play support, so needless to say Riki is 0-5. lol I have still managed to loose 1 of the 10 games though, it was absolutely un-winnable. And for fun, I decided to only pick Female characters on the account. hahaha


I think I'm going to start grinding to see how far high I can get my Solo MMR... really haven't tried it yet other than trying to calibrate my smurfs... but yeah, during my smurf runs I feel like Dendi even though I used only supports.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> How are you guys able to fallow everything that is going on in the world of Dota2? I can hardly wrap my head around the game let alone the pros playing it. Maybe I spend to much time doing other stuff?


After you have played 1000+ hours like most here then you dont have to play every day to keep up with Dota 2 changes.


----------



## tristanbear

I really need to hop on and play some more, I haven't been on in a few weeks.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I think I'm going to start grinding to see how far high I can get my Solo MMR... really haven't tried it yet other than trying to calibrate my smurfs... but yeah, during my smurf runs I feel like Dendi even though I used only supports.


I keep getting HORRIBLE teams with my solo mmr work







Cant even get up to 2k range now. Getting horribad cap rushers who don't english, can't pick, AND can't play... jeez, the trifecta of junk plays there. Even on all pick you get people who 'just want to have fun'... then complain all round when they ignore the team and just can't play. I usually pick last anymore, unless someone is being stubborn/stupid, so that I can fill whatever role our team inevitably overlooked. Surprisingly, its not always support, but then the supp picks we get just CANT supp lol. Man, its enough to make me rage... but I don't.

I got lucky last night on a cap game, doing my usual pick last option, and they chose medusa for me since the team comp was goofy. Well, I laned top Dusa w/Necro and told him to just deny and harass, being a good little boy. He did... by God he did... I got fed, rolled the match and led us to a win. Thankfully it was a reasonably competent team, not great, but good enough


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I made a brand new account to play with my girlfriend who is newish, and my friend who is brand new to MOBAs. Not that my other accounts are really high MMR, but I was trying to keep my friend in as low of mmr as possible.
> 
> Anyhow, 5 of the 10 games I have played so far have had Riki picked on the other team... I havent seen Riki on my regular account is a long time. lol
> 
> Even on the new account I still play support, so needless to say Riki is 0-5. lol I have still managed to loose 1 of the 10 games though, it was absolutely un-winnable. And for fun, I decided to only pick Female characters on the account. hahaha


http://read.navi-gaming.com/en/team_news/heroes_very_high_normal_bracket

I read this and thought of your post about Riki

FYI Xboct played as a standin for Hellraisers today vs PR, HR did win.


----------



## connectwise

Check out these games!


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Check out these games!


First game WR plays were amazing.


----------



## exodus1500

So I got annoyed with the other team always having Riki that I picked Riki and played him as support for the hell of it.

20-4-15 with Guardian Greeves, Urn, Solar Crest and hyperstone. lol


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> So I got annoyed with the other team always having Riki that I picked Riki and played him as support for the hell of it.
> 
> 20-4-15 with Guardian Greeves, Urn, Solar Crest and hyperstone. lol


Riki support is legit, ef used to do it alot - max smoke first and smoke key enemy heroes/groups in team fights = GG... I think rikki players who loiter outside of team fights to pick off heroes running away are bad - please smoke enemy heroes first then loiter at least!

BTW - where is ef? I haven't seen him for awhile...


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Riki support is legit, ef used to do it alot - max smoke first and smoke key enemy heroes/groups in team fights = GG... I think rikki players who loiter outside of team fights to pick off heroes running away are bad - please smoke enemy heroes first then loiter at least!
> 
> BTW - where is ef? I haven't seen him for awhile...


He has just been busy he said. Played a game with him a couple days ago.


----------



## connectwise

Hey guys I"m getting back to dota 2.

In reborn, what's in your autoexec now?


----------



## redalert

Nanyang a really good Grand Finals series between Secret and VG.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey guys I"m getting back to dota 2.
> 
> In reborn, what's in your autoexec now?


Nothing right now. You can set a lot of old console settings inside the client now


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey guys I"m getting back to dota 2.
> 
> In reborn, what's in your autoexec now?


http://pastebin.com/6Rx5ivei

There are some new commands and some that have changed in the past 3-4 weeks. I'll update it when I get back to my workstation.

@Sun - I still love you, forever, and ever... I have no clue what was going on with my mic or your headset but you will forever be in my heart.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Was watching Dota 2 Nanyang Dota 2 Championships and noticed CS:GO has over 800K views. I though i was some Ti like price pool championship but it was only Dreamhack. Since when Did CS:GO become so popular? Almost feels like Dota 2 has stopped growing since coming out of Beta.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Was watching Dota 2 Nanyang Dota 2 Championships and noticed CS:GO has over 800K views. I though i was some Ti like price pool championship but it was only Dreamhack. Since when Did CS:GO become so popular? Almost feels like Dota 2 has stopped growing since coming out of Beta.


it grew a decent bit since then, but I agree that it has slowed down quite a lot in the past year.

I was also watching Nanyang finals and I gotta say I haven't watched a series this close for a long time. Didn't think there were that many big moments, but the tension created by how close the games were made the series very enjoyable.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it grew a decent bit since then, but I agree that it has slowed down quite a lot in the past year.
> 
> I was also watching Nanyang finals and I gotta say I haven't watched a series this close for a long time. Didn't think there were that many big moments, but the tension created by how close the games were made the series very enjoyable.


I just find Vici trying to beat the other teams by being random. They played 23 different heros out of 25 in 5 games compare to 17 from team Secret.


----------



## connectwise

GSGO has always been crazy popular.

NYC finals has been fantastic.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> GSGO has always been crazy popular.
> 
> NYC finals has been fantastic.


Not in Twitch. In the last year alone it has gotten 10x bigger. I dont remember when CS got Hat but i think that was the point where it got popular. People make money of that. It might seem stupid to people in NA and EU but it places where income is much lower you can actually make a living selling and buying hats.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I just find Vici trying to beat the other teams by being random. They played 23 different heros out of 25 in 5 games compare to 17 from team Secret.


I don't see randomness. I see variety in picks and viable strategies.

Is this not better than the what, 10 exact heros you see in every game of the Ti4 final series? I have to say this fits my taste more.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Not in Twitch. In the last year alone it has gotten 10x bigger. I dont remember when CS got Hat but i think that was the point where it got popular. People make money of that. It might seem stupid to people in NA and EU but it places where income is much lower you can actually make a living selling and buying hats.


Betting in CS:GO is huge compared to Dota. I did a google search for CS:GO betting and Dota 2 betting. Dota 2 I got 513,000 results. CSGO I got 14,100,000 results. The hat market is alot "healthier" compared to Dota too. It helps that unless your a complete moron its pretty simple to follow a CSGO or any other FPS game compared to Dota. For as many viewers that CSGO had today Dota still had more players online today.

Twitch viewership may never get as high as CSGO but since China doesnt stream using twitch it will effect the viewer numbers alot. Now with the addition of Majors to Dota Nanyang, Summit, Starladder, Dreamhack etc.. viewership might not be as high if Majors werent added. We will have to wait and see how the viewer numbers are for Fall major later this month.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Betting in CS:GO is huge compared to Dota. I did a google search for CS:GO betting and Dota 2 betting. Dota 2 I got 513,000 results. CSGO I got 14,100,000 results. The hat market is alot "healthier" compared to Dota too. It helps that unless your a complete moron its pretty simple to follow a CSGO or any other FPS game compared to Dota. For as many viewers that CSGO had today Dota still had more players online today.
> 
> Twitch viewership may never get as high as CSGO but since China doesnt stream using twitch it will effect the viewer numbers alot. Now with the addition of Majors to Dota Nanyang, Summit, Starladder, Dreamhack etc.. viewership might not be as high if Majors werent added. We will have to wait and see how the viewer numbers are for Fall major later this month.


Ti5 was like 500K?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Ti5 was like 500K?


http://www.trackdota.com/matches/1697818230
http://www.trackdota.com/matches/1907594589

Now there are questions of how accurate douyu numbers are but I can easily believe there are more viewers in China than the West how many more is the real question.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.trackdota.com/matches/1697818230
> http://www.trackdota.com/matches/1907594589
> 
> Now there are questions of how accurate douyu numbers are but I can easily believe there are more viewers in China than the West how many more is the real question.


That's actually pretty high.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Was watching Dota 2 Nanyang Dota 2 Championships and noticed CS:GO has over 800K views. I though i was some Ti like price pool championship but it was only Dreamhack. Since when Did CS:GO become so popular? Almost feels like Dota 2 has stopped growing since coming out of Beta.


The only reason there are so many viewers for dreamhack is because people who have their twitch accounts connected to their steam accounts have a chance to get a special case drop. The dreamhack case sells for like 30$ per case to people have like 3 accounts up watching the stream in an attempt to get a drop hence the viewers.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That's actually pretty high.


Yeah the difference between a almost exclusively Western game like CSgo compared to a global game like Dota. Also Dotatv had over 200k+ viewing in game to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> The only reason there are so many viewers for dreamhack is because people who have their twitch accounts connected to their steam accounts have a chance to get a special case drop. The dreamhack case sells for like 30$ per case to people have like 3 accounts up watching the stream in an attempt to get a drop hence the viewers.


Makes alot of sense. Dota has heroic items from viewing but the price really tanked after TI3 once they increased the chances of getting an item.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah the difference between a almost exclusively Western game like CSgo compared to a global game like Dota. Also Dotatv had over 200k+ viewing in game to
> Makes alot of sense. Dota has heroic items from viewing but the price really tanked after TI3 once they increased the chances of getting an item.


Most DOTA 2 items their market prices dropped. I think most of the item traders went over to CS:GO.


----------



## Valor958

Fine by me, I love being able to get a little variety. I don't really spend $ in Dota, but i have a little left in my Steam wallet I may throw at a few sets for cheap. $1 or less for a whole set is nice.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> The only reason there are so many viewers for dreamhack is because people who have their twitch accounts connected to their steam accounts have a chance to get a special case drop. The dreamhack case sells for like 30$ per case to people have like 3 accounts up watching the stream in an attempt to get a drop hence the viewers.


Yeah my friend at school told me the same thing about drops. Nice way to get views.


----------



## connectwise

EE sama 30 min rapier?

why not


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just wanted to ask if people are having problems with the games.

My fps drop to single digit as soon as i try to check score during while playing. Also lags when the final score shows up.

One other thing is that the game is crashing when i first launch it it 10 seconds in.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> tag


I know you play a lot of SF like me and am sure you will need this. I haven't had time to re-write the updated cfg but I will get to it asap.

dota_remap_alt_key "F13"
bind "ALT" "+toggle_alt_remap"
alias +toggle_alt_remap "dota_remap_alt_key ALT; +dota_unit_movetodirection"
alias -toggle_alt_remap "dota_remap_alt_key F13; -dota_unit_movetodirection"

Credit to https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3qra69/dota_2_update_main_client_october_29_2015_analysis/cwhnki7

I believe they hot fixed a way for the workaround above to not be needed and alt + right click still works

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just wanted to ask if people are having problems with the games.
> 
> My fps drop to single digit as soon as i try to check score during while playing. Also lags when the final score shows up.
> 
> One other thing is that the game is crashing when i first launch it it 10 seconds in.


Please post your system specs.

Without knowing your OS the easiest way to do this is 

Click System Information under help. PM or post that information here and I can help you.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> I know you play a lot of SF like me and am sure you will need this. I haven't had time to re-write the updated cfg but I will get to it asap.
> 
> dota_remap_alt_key "F13"
> bind "ALT" "+toggle_alt_remap"
> alias +toggle_alt_remap "dota_remap_alt_key ALT; +dota_unit_movetodirection"
> alias -toggle_alt_remap "dota_remap_alt_key F13; -dota_unit_movetodirection"
> 
> Credit to https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3qra69/dota_2_update_main_client_october_29_2015_analysis/cwhnki7
> 
> I believe they hot fixed a way for the workaround above to not be needed and alt + right click still works
> Please post your system specs.
> 
> Without knowing your OS the easiest way to do this is
> 
> Click System Information under help. PM or post that information here and I can help you.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Processor Information:
Vendor: GenuineIntel
CPU Family: 0x6
CPU Model: 0x3a
CPU Stepping: 0x9
CPU Type: 0x0
Speed: 3501 Mhz
8 logical processors
4 physical processors
HyperThreading: Supported
FCMOV: Supported
SSE2: Supported
SSE3: Supported
SSSE3: Supported
SSE4a: Unsupported
SSE41: Supported
SSE42: Supported

Network Information:
Network Speed:

Operating System Version:
Windows 10 (64 bit)
NTFS: Supported
Crypto Provider Codes: Supported 311 0x0 0x0 0x0

Video Card:
Driver: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series

DirectX Driver Name: aticfx32.dll
Driver Version: 15.201.1151.1004
DirectX Driver Version: 8.17.10.1404
Driver Date: 29 Sept 2015
OpenGL Version: 4.5
Desktop Color Depth: 32 bits per pixel
Monitor Refresh Rate: 60 Hz
DirectX Card: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
VendorID: 0x1002
DeviceID: 0x67b0
Number of Monitors: 1
Number of Logical Video Cards: 1
Crossfire Detected (2 GPUs)
Primary Display Resolution: 2560 x 1440
Desktop Resolution: 2560 x 1440
Primary Display Size: 23.50" x 13.23" (26.97" diag)
59.7cm x 33.6cm (68.5cm diag)
Primary Bus Type Not Detected
Primary VRAM Not Detected
Supported MSAA Modes: 2x 4x 8x

Sound card:
Audio device: Speakers (2- Audioengine D1 )

Memory:
RAM: 16339 Mb

Miscellaneous:
UI Language: English
Microphone: Not set
Media Type: Undetermined
Total Hard Disk Space Available: 9042244 Mb
Largest Free Hard Disk Block: 2729906 Mb
OS Install Date: Dec 31 1969
Game Controller: None detected


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> I know you play a lot of SF like me and am sure you will need this. I haven't had time to re-write the updated cfg but I will get to it asap.
> 
> dota_remap_alt_key "F13"
> bind "ALT" "+toggle_alt_remap"
> alias +toggle_alt_remap "dota_remap_alt_key ALT; +dota_unit_movetodirection"
> alias -toggle_alt_remap "dota_remap_alt_key F13; -dota_unit_movetodirection"
> 
> Credit to https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/3qra69/dota_2_update_main_client_october_29_2015_analysis/cwhnki7
> 
> I believe they hot fixed a way for the workaround above to not be needed and alt + right click still works
> Please post your system specs.
> 
> Without knowing your OS the easiest way to do this is
> 
> Click System Information under help. PM or post that information here and I can help you.


Thx but I actually don't like that kinda movement.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Thx but I actually don't like that kinda movement.


If i'm understanding that correctly, its just for attack moving? IF that's the case, I just set my A to auto attack move to reduce number of actions needed.

If i'm not understanding that correctly... then i dunno









Also, had an awesome game as dusa last night. Wasn't an overly awesome dusa til the end... when I noticed I hadn't spent money in a while.... so.. I bought... 2 RAPIERS. They tried to gank teamfight right after, and didn't notice I had them on me... it was a short fight. We won shortly thereafter







lol


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> If i'm understanding that correctly, its just for attack moving? IF that's the case, I just set my A to auto attack move to reduce number of actions needed.
> 
> If i'm not understanding that correctly... then i dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, had an awesome game as dusa last night. Wasn't an overly awesome dusa til the end... when I noticed I hadn't spent money in a while.... so.. I bought... 2 RAPIERS. They tried to gank team fight right after, and didn't notice I had them on me... it was a short fight. We won shortly thereafter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


EDIT: Removed the wrong link I posted from mobile. I cannot find a good explanation anywhere, hah.

I know about it from the liquid forums I can't even remember when









http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/Main_Page

I am not sure on the rules of linking another forum but that should help.

It's essential (for me) for landing skill shot that require you to face a certain direction.

TLDR:

Alt + Right click is similar to right clicking the ground, save, it will not "auto path" your hero.

Example:

I am SF on radiant vs potm mid. Potm dives me under tower, almost dies, leaps on the ancient high ground. If I were to try and click where she leaped my hero would not face that direction. If I alt + right click my hero will face the direction and ignore everything else.

*I use it all the time to prevent misc licks when I want to face a certain direction*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> tag


If you're still having issues add me.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/theoriginalwhoami

*P.S.*

If someone can pass this message on to Sun I'd be grateful:

"Sun, I should not have played when I was being a salty lil #$%* and I try to never do that to anyone these days.. however, **** happens my bad bro, be ez".

Final Edit (going to bed).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1115879/official-dota-2-information-and-discussion-thread/15480#post_24183398

I got lost in the clouds and summer ran a little long for me this year. Been breaking my own rules (despite the fact I was sleep deprived when I wrote that) I won't edit the typos that make me appear 5.. I think it's best RAW.

I 100% needed that.

Be good, boys.


----------



## connectwise

I rem reading about that scenario. That's exactly what I thought that did. I just don't know how to use it effectively yet. Cus when I move SF my cursor's really close to the hero anyways.


----------



## connectwise

Mmm mmm. Sweet sweet drams in the NA scene today. EE keeping it realz like nobody else. Ritsu prob getting kicked.
Mmmmm sweet sweet drama

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just wanted to ask if people are having problems with the games.
> 
> My fps drop to single digit as soon as i try to check score during while playing. Also lags when the final score shows up.
> 
> One other thing is that the game is crashing when i first launch it it 10 seconds in.


What client are you running on? 64 dx11, 64dx9 or 32 dx9?
Some people have issues with different versions. So try to run all 3 and see may be?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> What client are you running on? 64 dx11, 64dx9 or 32 dx9?
> Some people have issues with different versions. So try to run all 3 and see may be?


It is not happening anymore. Probably was some update that fixed it.


----------



## redalert

The Fall Major starts on Friday and the groups were announced yesterday http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/Frankfurt_Major/2015


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> If i'm understanding that correctly, its just for attack moving? IF that's the case, I just set my A to auto attack move to reduce number of actions needed.
> 
> If i'm not understanding that correctly... then i dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, had an awesome game as dusa last night. Wasn't an overly awesome dusa til the end... when I noticed I hadn't spent money in a while.... so.. I bought... 2 RAPIERS. They tried to gank team fight right after, and didn't notice I had them on me... it was a short fight. We won shortly thereafter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Removed the wrong link I posted from mobile. I cannot find a good explanation anywhere, hah.
> 
> I know about it from the liquid forums I can't even remember when
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/Main_Page
> 
> I am not sure on the rules of linking another forum but that should help.
> 
> It's essential (for me) for landing skill shot that require you to face a certain direction.
> 
> TLDR:
> 
> Alt + Right click is similar to right clicking the ground, save, it will not "auto path" your hero.
> 
> Example:
> 
> I am SF on radiant vs potm mid. Potm dives me under tower, almost dies, leaps on the ancient high ground. If I were to try and click where she leaped my hero would not face that direction. If I alt + right click my hero will face the direction and ignore everything else.
> 
> *I use it all the time to prevent misc licks when I want to face a certain direction*
> 
> Be good, boys.
Click to expand...

Wow, how do you configure that?


----------



## redalert

http://www.thefrankfurtmajor.com/streams/


----------



## phillyd

Great. The games are going to be 4:30am to 3:30PM EST. Guess I'll be watching replays.


----------



## connectwise

No wonder I missed every single one.


----------



## redalert

https://www.reddit.com/r/DotaVods/comments/3snac8/frankfurt_major_2015/


----------



## HarrisLam

the schedule is actually the best that i could ever hope for lol....

not sure about the grand finals though


----------



## connectwise

Alliance... what's happened?

OG? What's happening?


----------



## grss1982

Hi everyone!

Just got back into playing DOTA 2. Last time I played was still the original DOTA (Imagine the shock on my friends' faces who have played DOTA 2 for quite some time when they found out I still use "legacy" controls in DOTA 2







).

Anyway, I just wanted to clarify a few hardware concerns here.

The words "CPU dependent games" gets thrown a lot about Source-based games.

So theoretically if I had an i7 processor plus a very old GeForce 6600, the game would be playable. But if I had an Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 and a GeForce GTX Titan, the game would be less playable because of the "slow" processor?

By the way, for arguments sake both computers would have 4GB of RAM and 500GB HDD.

Hope some of you folks can shed some light into this.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grss1982*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got back into playing DOTA 2. Last time I played was still the original DOTA (Imagine the shock on my friends' faces who have played DOTA 2 for quite some time when they found out I still use "legacy" controls in DOTA 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to clarify a few hardware concerns here.
> 
> The words "CPU dependent games" gets thrown a lot about Source-based games.
> 
> So theoretically if I had an i7 processor plus a very old GeForce 6600, the game would be playable. But if I had an Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 and a GeForce GTX Titan, the game would be less playable because of the "slow" processor?
> 
> By the way, for arguments sake both computers would have 4GB of RAM and 500GB HDD.
> 
> Hope some of you folks can shed some light into this.


Ahem.... no, you still need somewhat more modern GPU. That 6600GT is older than my 7300GT i had till 2 years ago. You would need anything from 8400GS above for just everything else on minimum details. And a dual core CPU from the mid E's or Athlon II from the higher ones. No purpose in playing DotA2 with i7 or Titan, total overkill. You can max out graphics and get 60fps with a Phenom II / i3/i5 , and 550 Ti / 5870 GPU.


----------



## grss1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ahem.... no, you still need somewhat more modern GPU. That 6600GT is older than my 7300GT i had till 2 years ago. You would need anything from 8400GS above for just everything else on minimum details. And a dual core CPU from the mid E's or Athlon II from the higher ones. No purpose in playing DotA2 with i7 or Titan, total overkill. You can max out graphics and get 60fps with a Phenom II / i3/i5 , and 550 Ti / 5870 GPU.


Thanks for the information.









I actually have an E5800 + 3GB RAM + GeForce 6600 and and a C2D 6420 + 3GB of RAM + GeForce 6600 and their only slightly playable at 1024x768 at the very lowest settings.

So getting them something like a GeForce 8000 or GeForce 9000 series will help immensely with DOTA Reborn?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grss1982*
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have an E5800 + 3GB RAM + GeForce 6600 and and a C2D 6420 + 3GB of RAM + GeForce 6600 and their only slightly playable at 1024x768 at the very lowest settings.
> 
> So getting them something like a GeForce 8000 or GeForce 9000 series will help immensely with DOTA Reborn?


You would be far better at buying "new" (used - 2nd hand) stuff. Those AGP cards will be more expensive than some other 3-4 year old stuff. Not to mention that you are using DDR2 RAM. If you want to upgrade, just buy an A8-7650K + Motherboard and 2x4GB 2133Mhz DDR3 RAM, this will cost you around 190$ - the APU being ~100$, RAM 45$ and MB another 45$. With them you will be able to play Dota2 at good resolution and details, plus you will be able to run newer games on high resolution and low details for 30+ FPS. Oh, and you can always get a better MB for just 10-15$ and OC the CPU and the GPU cores with 20%.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grss1982*
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have an E5800 + 3GB RAM + GeForce 6600 and and a C2D 6420 + 3GB of RAM + GeForce 6600 and their only slightly playable at 1024x768 at the very lowest settings.
> 
> So getting them something like a GeForce 8000 or GeForce 9000 series will help immensely with DOTA Reborn?


For CPU you would need ~ Core i3 or Quad Core AMD CPU.
For GPU i have played the game with Intel HD 4400 and HD 3000 and does fine but at this point you need DX11 GPU min for Reborn so something like HD 5770 min.


----------



## grss1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> You would be far better at buying "new" (used - 2nd hand) stuff. Those AGP cards will be more expensive than some other 3-4 year old stuff. Not to mention that you are using DDR2 RAM. If you want to upgrade, just buy an A8-7650K + Motherboard and 2x4GB 2133Mhz DDR3 RAM, this will cost you around 190$ - the APU being ~100$, RAM 45$ and MB another 45$. With them you will be able to play Dota2 at good resolution and details, plus you will be able to run newer games on high resolution and low details for 30+ FPS. Oh, and you can always get a better MB for just 10-15$ and OC the CPU and the GPU cores with 20%.


Those are not AGP. They're PCIE. Sorry if I did not make that clear.









I'm actually using an AMD APU right now. The A4-6300 and I'm really quite impressed with what it can do in DOTA 2.

Will look into quad core APU's actually.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grss1982*
> 
> Those are not AGP. They're PCIE. Sorry if I did not make that clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually using an AMD APU right now. The A4-6300 and I'm really quite impressed with what it can do in DOTA 2.
> 
> Will look into quad core APU's actually.


My A8-3870K @ 3.4GHz was hitting 95% CPU usage with a fast GPU. This was before Reborn. Dota 2 does need a fast CPU.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grss1982*
> 
> Those are not AGP. They're PCIE. Sorry if I did not make that clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually using an AMD APU right now. The A4-6300 and I'm really quite impressed with what it can do in DOTA 2.
> 
> Will look into quad core APU's actually.


Why not play dota 2 on your main rig?
itll handle 60fps well


----------



## grss1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Why not play dota 2 on your main rig?
> itll handle 60fps well


I do.









But the computers in question are part of a small side business I run out of my house. Sort of a small Internet cafe.







My patrons are mostly into DOTA 2 and a game called CrossFire from Smile Gate.









Currently right now it's just 7 units:

3 x A4-6300 + 4GB of RAM + On Board Video
4 x Various Intel S 775 processors (PDC and C2D between 2Ghz to 3Ghz) + 3GB of RAM + GeForce 6600 [Old stuff I had lying around]

As you can tell I get complaints from my patrons about "lag" on the S775-based computers even with all the DOTA 2 optimizations I've forced on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> So I got annoyed with the other team always having Riki that I picked Riki and played him as support for the hell of it.
> 
> 20-4-15 with Guardian Greeves, Urn, Solar Crest and hyperstone. lol


Sounds like you watched Silly Builds.









Inspired by Paramedic Gondar? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk9NJPxuU4E


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grss1982*
> 
> Sounds like you watched Silly Builds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by Paramedic Gondar? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk9NJPxuU4E


Nope, never seen that. I was just doing what I thought would be the best way to support as Riki.


----------



## HarrisLam

if a mid game item is getting so important / good that EVERYONE gets it, including the supports, I say it's time to nerf it, again.


----------



## Toxsick

My A6-6310 cant even run dota 2 at 40fps.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> My A6-6310 cant even run dota 2 at 40fps.


Well first, this is A6, which is for media use, not for gaming. Second, its an entry level APU - 6310, so don't expect much out of it either.


----------



## connectwise

On another onote in the pro scene, it's going to be secret vs EG in UB final

HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> On another onote in the pro scene, it's going to be secret vs EG in UB final
> 
> HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE


Both looking strong. I think EG has a better chance when big money is on the line. Maybe it will be Ti5 all over with them going LB and then winning it all. I probably still want Secret vs EG in Final.


----------



## connectwise

I just popped in and out of a bot game solo, and I got the axe immortal and one compendium treasure...


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I just popped in and out of a bot game solo, and I got the axe immortal and one compendium treasure...


I don't play Dota, nor have anything relevant to add to this thread. However, at work, we use a call ticketing system called ConnectWise - everyone absolutely hates it.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## connectwise




----------



## phillyd

Puppey and PPD are drafting gods. M33po, SpEctrE, Huskar(which has no E's to work EE into), BH 5 support, support tiny, and Invoker (wut). And for PPD the solo safelane Sumail Timbersaw, Invoker, Nyx, etc.

It's been a pleasure to watch these teams and I cannot wait to see them play in the UB finals. Hopefully get to see 5 more games in the grand finals too


----------



## mutatedknutz

Any one playing at 144 or 120hz can tell me the difference from 75 hz in dota 2?
Planning to upgrade to 144hz if its worth it only. 75hz from 60hz is already very smooth


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Any one playing at 144 or 120hz can tell me the difference from 75 hz in dota 2?
> Planning to upgrade to 144hz if its worth it only. 75hz from 60hz is already very smooth


144Hz will always be better then 75Hz or 60Hz. Problem is Dota 2 is not a twitch game.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Any one playing at 144 or 120hz can tell me the difference from 75 hz in dota 2?
> Planning to upgrade to 144hz if its worth it only. 75hz from 60hz is already very smooth


Visually - when you are screen panning or during a large fight, the game will look and feel smoother than 60Hz and 75Hz.

Gaming Performance - it cuts down on input lag AND response time... in DOTA 2 when milliseconds and accurate inputs mean life or death = 144Hz makes a big difference.

When you see players dooming a creep, or some people miss-clicking - it could be the result of their internet, hardware and peripherals. Some people can adjust their gaming to the limitations of their hardware or use a hero that is not affected much by it. I know some 5k MMR players that have low end laptops - and I know they can be 6K MMR to 7K MMR if they had better hardware. I tried DOTA 2 on my laptop and I played much worst.

You already deal with latency and sometime lag from your internet connection which you cannot control. At least with your hardware/peripherials you can control and that is why hardcore gamers will purchase and use the available hardware to help create a better experience and/or improve their performance.

Source and Upcoming Tests: I help develop monitors at my company and I validate/test them by playing games like DOTA 2 and CS:GO (and other games/benchmarks).

From 2012 to 2014 played 2,000+ hours on 2560x1440 60hz monitors: DOTA 2 solo MMR: 3000 - 3200, CS:GO Unranked

From the end of 2014 till now I play on 1920x1080 144Hz monitors: Will run a 6 month test playing ranked games to see if my gaming improved. But there is a noticeable difference.

In one of EE SAMA's blog posts, he complains about tournaments not having 144Hz monitors.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Visually - when you are screen panning or during a large fight, the game will look and feel smoother than 60Hz and 75Hz.
> 
> Gaming Performance - it cuts down on input lag AND response time... in DOTA 2 when milliseconds and accurate inputs mean life or death = 144Hz makes a big difference.
> 
> When you see players dooming a creep, or some people miss-clicking - it could be the result of their internet, hardware and peripherals. Some people can adjust their gaming to the limitations of their hardware or use a hero that is not affected much by it. I know some 5k MMR players that have low end laptops - and I know they can be 6K MMR to 7K MMR if they had better hardware. I tried DOTA 2 on my laptop and I played much worst.
> 
> You already deal with latency and sometime lag from your internet connection which you cannot control. At least with your hardware/peripherials you can control and that is why hardcore gamers will purchase and use the available hardware to help create a better experience and/or improve their performance.
> 
> Source and Upcoming Tests: I help develop monitors at my company and I validate/test them by playing games like DOTA 2 and CS:GO (and other games/benchmarks).
> 
> From 2012 to 2014 played 2,000+ hours on 2560x1440 60hz monitors: DOTA 2 solo MMR: 3000 - 3200, CS:GO Unranked
> 
> From the end of 2014 till now I play on 1920x1080 144Hz monitors: Will run a 6 month test playing ranked games to see if my gaming improved. But there is a noticeable difference.
> 
> In one of EE SAMA's blog posts, he complains about tournaments not having 144Hz monitors.


Considering you can play Dota 2 as a PRO with 100ms + having 144Hz makes no difference.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Considering you can play Dota 2 as a PRO with 100ms + having 144Hz makes no difference.


I played Jakiro and ES with 100ms - its not pretty with their delayed skills... that is why I play alot of CM at least her passive is useful during high ping.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I played Jakiro and ES with 100ms - its not pretty with their delayed skills... that is why I play alot of CM at least her passive is useful during high ping.


There is too much ping variance in Dota for 8 ms to make a difference.


----------



## connectwise

HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## Toxsick

Anything above 100ms is annoying, too much delay.
its playable though. but if you are used to 5ms its a big difference.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Man EG vs Secret Game 1.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Man EG vs Secret Game 1.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Please tell me how secret won that game.

I was like 32min in when I decided that Secret would surely lose, so I left work and headed back home, just got home 2 mins ago to see a yellow dot at the score on Secret's side.

Also, is it possible to watch the replay without the compendium? Must I wait for the stream to go offline and watch the "


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me how secret won that game.
> 
> I was like 32min in when I decided that Secret would surely lose, so I left work and headed back home, just got home 2 mins ago to see a yellow dot at the score on Secret's side.
> 
> Also, is it possible to watch the replay without the compendium? Must I wait for the stream to go offline and watch the "


Pretty sure it's free to watch the game even without the compendium.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yeah i thought EG would win but they never killed Ember so he go super farmed. They also only had WR has ranged damage which would be too hard for RTZ to get in without getting killed. I would have wanted some better lock-down for Ember. Even the WV ult was pointless because even if the used it on Ember their team had 0 dps in right click. EE played very well. I think they have to shut down EE more to win.


----------



## HarrisLam

thanks bro

EE oh EE......


----------



## ZealotKi11er

That game 2.


----------



## HarrisLam

So.....to watch that game 1 of EG vs secret, I logged into the game the first time in like 10 days.

System showed that I received an Axe immortal.....stuff, and a purple chest.

I do not own the compendium.

Can anyone tell me what's going on? Are these gifts for everyone?


----------



## exodus1500

You can watch the game on youtube and just move back the time to watch game 1.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhTJwMK7YQw


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> So.....to watch that game 1 of EG vs secret, I logged into the game the first time in like 10 days.
> 
> System showed that I received an Axe immortal.....stuff, and a purple chest.
> 
> I do not own the compendium.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what's going on? Are these gifts for everyone?


You may be having ti5 compendium.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> You may be having ti5 compendium.


Yes I do

Were those some of the promised items? I don't recall knowing about these...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Yes I do
> 
> Were those some of the promised items? I don't recall knowing about these...


Yeah. AXE immortal was super late.


----------



## connectwise

^ Makes much more sense since I got the axe crap too.

https://www.reddit.com/r/DotaVods/comments/3snac8/frankfurt_major_2015/

^ these bastards screwed up the vod order for secret vs eg! I clicked on game 1 and it showed game 2 with who won the first game!

UGHHH!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Man 3 west teams in the final. 1 reason EG won Ti5 was lack of Secret in Finals.


----------



## redalert

I didnt get to see much of this tournament outside of some highlight videos but there has been some excellent series so far. Im hoping it will be really good grand finals on Saturday and I will be able to watch it live. Hoping for a EG vs Secret rematch


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I got up today after Secret vs EG ended and went straight to a youtube channel that uploads VOD's of the sets (not just games) and clicked on the EG Secret BO3, but it didn't include game 1 just 2 and 3 so I got that immediately spoiled. Was kinda pissed.

Great set by both teams though. CDEC EG and VG Secret both were more interesting sets though.

Also had an interesting match. My team had two non-English speaking, feeding flaming people, but the other team was bad and their Medusa went Quelling, midas, brown boots, helm then rapier, which I picked up (Tusk) and proceeded to win a base race with after some big fights.
http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1946278005


----------



## mutatedknutz

If you guys have missed the secret vs eg game 1 i really recommend youll to watch it(if youre a secret fan or may be not







)
But the game was the best come back ive seen in a long time as the whole game was dependent on ember spirit byt EE sama (lgd vs dk is my fav)
Hope OG wins against EG and have a 5 match grand finals with secret








That eg vs secret hype and the game performance was actually unreal. Any one from here are going to watch it in frankfurt?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> If you guys have missed the secret vs eg game 1 i really recommend youll to watch it(if youre a secret fan or may be not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> But the game was the best come back ive seen in a long time as the whole game was dependent on ember spirit byt EE sama (lgd vs dk is my fav)
> Hope OG wins against EG and have a 5 match grand finals with secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That eg vs secret hype and the game performance was actually unreal. Any one from here are going to watch it in frankfurt?


http://blog.dota2.com/2015/11/the-frankfurt-major-grand-finals/

I dont think I ever heard anyone in this thread mentioning going to any LANS anywhere except for TI and MLG Columbus.


----------



## connectwise

I'm working day 12 days straight so I'l be missing every single game : (

Watching game 1 now. Damn those spoilers..


----------



## redalert

The next major was announced China March 2-6.


----------



## Blk

This game, holy crap! Really the dream finals.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I feel like old EG was better because Sumail and RTZ have similar hero pool.


----------



## connectwise

on that topic I share similar view as EE defended misery when he first switched to offliane. These doods are amazing players. They will adjust and play better with time.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

It's the Ti curse. Can't win in 2 times.


----------



## redalert

http://blog.dota2.com/2015/11/the-frankfurt-major-champions/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://blog.dota2.com/2015/11/the-frankfurt-major-champions/


1 time thing. Lets see how long they will stay there. Can't expect EG to win being Ti5 chaps because of hero nerfs they got. Also not many people where expecting them to go this far after such poor performance before this Major.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I agree. EG played well. I was worried that RTZ got tilted and that he'd have to be kicked from EG or they'd lose a lot. But Sumail seemed to be encouraging him after and RTZ looked happy to be where he was. I'm glad.


----------



## connectwise

Consistency is always an issue. Some part of a team winning a big tourny is also due to random chance. Even right click dmg of each hero has a range and contribute to rng.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It's the Ti curse. Can't win in 2 times.


PPD draft for a very long time seems to be hit or miss as well. Their team showed up in some games but was flat in others. Universe got caught so many times when you know he was the most stable man on that team before. Every team goes up and down, I'd say they can still win a major.

Due to work I've missed every single game live. But I just had to spoil myself and this clip is amazing:


----------



## scooter.jay

Have to admit moon shaker was awesome


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Can't wait for DAC now. Hopefully Asian team prepare more.


----------



## HarrisLam

Shanghai huh?

Somewhere that I could easily go, but won't anyway because it's mainland China









On the Ti curse, I have to say, now that Majors are added into the mix, it simply won't take that long before the first man with 2 champion rings shows up unless you only count the real Ti's.


----------



## connectwise

EG won DAC as well as TI last year right?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> EG won DAC as well as TI last year right?


Yes


----------



## Valor958

Anyone ever have those streaks full of so many horribly bad pubs that you want to quit Dota for a good period of time? Losing 8 games in a row for stupid reasons just ticks me off so bad. I can't avoid the baddies and it just drags me down. Wandering solo liches, coward rikis who ONLY try to get the last hit... in repeated teamfights. Hordes of non-ulting idiots... i swear. They are new either. You get these idiots you'd THINK are new, and they have 1700 hours... can't out grow stupid i guess... i like Dota a lot, guess Dota just doesn't like me in the matchmaking area









Worst part is when the other team is perfectly coordinated with each team being a group of 5 pubs, maybe a 2 stack


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> EG won DAC as well as TI last year right?


Yeah. They came 3rd in Ti4 too. They have been the best team for the past 2 years.


----------



## mutatedknutz

I have some fps issue with dota 2.
With everything turned on i usually get 110 fps with out vsync and 75 locked during normal roaming and farming.
But during team fight with many particles(like cm freezing field, dark seer wall and sk epi centre) shown on screen fps drops to 55 at times and the lag can be felt.
Running current crimson driver but same happened before with 5.11 and 5.7. Dota 2 source 1 ran completely fine and no dips at all.
Any suggestions?
My system is my sig rig in profile.
I dont think its a gpu bottle neck as max usage is only around 60-70%.
Wanted to know if you guys facing same issues?
I tried turning off couple of settings. Still drops to 60fps. I dont think dota 2 requires such high system specs like tw3 lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> I have some fps issue with dota 2.
> With everything turned on i usually get 110 fps with out vsync and 75 locked during normal roaming and farming.
> But during team fight with many particles(like cm freezing field, dark seer wall and sk epi centre) shown on screen fps drops to 55 at times and the lag can be felt.
> Running current crimson driver but same happened before with 5.11 and 5.7. Dota 2 source 1 ran completely fine and no dips at all.
> Any suggestions?
> My system is my sig rig in profile.
> I dont think its a gpu bottle neck as max usage is only around 60-70%.
> Wanted to know if you guys facing same issues?
> I tried turning off couple of settings. Still drops to 60fps. I dont think dota 2 requires such high system specs like tw3 lol.


It's a Dota 2 Reborn problem.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> I have some fps issue with dota 2.
> With everything turned on i usually get 110 fps with out vsync and 75 locked during normal roaming and farming.]


your specs in sig should destroy dota 2

Do you use an autoexec.cfg?

*The most efficient way to test if it's your settings:*

Steam Library > Right Click DOTA 2 > Launch Options > "-autoconfig" (copy/paste the text inside the quotes, do not copy the quotations).
Make a lobby hosted on your machine. In game type -*** -gold 9999 -lvl 25 buy a blink dagger with cm, enigma or whatever spells you notice are dropping frames. Blink around and spam em (*** removes cooldowns). If you are no longer having issues it's most likely your dota 2 settings.

The launch option command restores video and performance settings to default for the current hardware detected. Ignores settings inside any .cfg files until this parameter is removed. Simply open launch options and delete the text to return everything to normal.

If you're still having the problem than I suggest looking at your video card settings, drivers, verify game integrity, defrag, etc etc

P.S.

Whomever, was asking about ALT + Right Click movement add this to your autoexec.cfg or in the console

cl_dota_alt_unit_movetodirection "1"

ALT + Right click will now make your hero face where you alt + right click without auto pa thing, attacking, or anything else. Enjoy ez skill shots

*edit*










If you're on a machine struggling to maintain 60 FPS without frame drops I suggest removing Anti Aliasing, Animate Portrait first.

Still problems? Set rendering to 90% shadows to medium.

You can lower texture quality but personally, that is the last thing I would do as it makes dota 2 look like crap imho

Next I'd remove fog/water. If you have one enabled you need both for it to work properly. Either play with both or neither.

GL (also make sure you're in exclusive full screen and proper reso)


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

If you're playing at 1920x1080 60 fps cap your fps @ 60

add in autoexec.cfg or console in game

fps_max "60"


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Happy Turkey Day OCN bbl


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> If you're playing at 1920x1080 60 fps cap your fps @ 60
> 
> add in autoexec.cfg or console in game
> 
> fps_max "60"


Thanks a lot, My dota 2 folder is on my ssd. I read over reddit and many places people face performance issues in reborn on a gtx 970 also at 1080p. All other games work fine cs go i get 150fps constant (capped) and other games performance is good too. Hope valve fixes it.
By the way never limit game to 60 fps with vsync off, game will stutter like hell. Leave vsync off and dont cap, around 110-120 frames are good.

And for people having low performance on average pc my friend has completely disabled shadows, animate portrait, high quality water.
I dont think anti aliasing takes too much performance.
You can get instant boost by reducing rendering.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Personal Tip:

If you're on a machine you believe struggles to run dota at max settings try this.

http://imgur.com/aODJjJE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Thanks a lot, My dota 2 folder is on my ssd. I read over reddit and many places people face performance issues in reborn on a gtx 970 also at 1080p. All other games work fine cs go i get 150fps constant (capped) and other games performance is good too. Hope valve fixes it.


No problem but the issues are common knowledge and people either not researching, changing, or updating what they need to (especially win x users).
Quote:


> By the way never limit game to 60 fps with vsync off, game will stutter like hell. Leave vsync off and dont cap, around 110-120 frames are good.


Yes, I agree. There is no point to cap fps if using gsync/vsync. I should have been more clear and said to remove vsync then cap the fps. If your monitors refresh rate is @ 60 than (if no vsync) I'd suggest making a lobby and spamming all kinds of abilities that would cause frame drops. If you don't drop more than 10 frames, ever, than 60-70 has worked for me. With my new rig I run max_fps 133 for my 144 refresh rate monitor.
IMHO, as someone who is not an expert, I believe there is no point for going over 60 fps if you a 60 refresh rate monitor.
Quote:


> And for people having low performance on average pc my friend has completely disabled shadows, animate portrait, high quality water.
> I dont think anti aliasing takes too much performance.
> You can get instant boost by reducing rendering.


These things are case by case depending on what the user has enabled/disabled.

Typically, on potato gpu's disabling AA first is the most efficient solution from my experience.

GL


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Also, stop listening to Reddit!!!!

dev.dota2.com is where you can find all your answers + ask any questions. If you're serious about dota you definitely want to go through the dev forum.


----------



## redalert

Certain HUDS and cursors can cause FPS drops for some people. It took me awhile to figure that out and I use GTX 970.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Certain HUDS and cursors can cause FPS drops for some people. It took me awhile to figure that out and I use GTX 970.


Are you using the hotfix driver 353.38?
If not give this driver a try.

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3694

I do not own a 970 but I believe you guys should back up to the optimal driver for the 970.

GL


----------



## redalert




----------



## connectwise

God I hate her voice.


----------



## HarrisLam

did anyone witnessed that ONE SECOND at game 3 Navi vs OG?

it's like a car crash right next to your own car on the free way.

Takes 1 second to happen, 5 second for you to comprehend, and another 20 seconds to calm your mind about what just happened.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> did anyone witnessed that ONE SECOND at game 3 Navi vs OG?
> 
> it's like a car crash right next to your own car on the free way.
> 
> Takes 1 second to happen, 5 second for you to comprehend, and another 20 seconds to calm your mind about what just happened.


Yup, cant imagine the damage that was laid down in that 0.5 seconds.... that was ridiculous.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> did anyone witnessed that ONE SECOND at game 3 Navi vs OG?
> 
> it's like a car crash right next to your own car on the free way.
> 
> Takes 1 second to happen, 5 second for you to comprehend, and another 20 seconds to calm your mind about what just happened.


Link please ? No idea whats going on.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Link please ? No idea whats going on.






It happens at 9:00

Viper has almost 2600 health and 46 armor....


----------



## redalert

here is the exact play. The title sums it up perfectly


----------



## ZealotKi11er

NAVI is back. They even had game 1.


----------



## connectwise

Just like how Alliance was back


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Just like how Alliance was back


Yes but Alliance was never really back. OG is the best team in the world and was beat by Navi.


----------



## connectwise




----------



## HarrisLam

logic question.

IF : Navi can beat OG = Navi is back

THEN

IF : [A] can beat Navi

...

...

[A] is back??!!?


----------



## exodus1500

If anyone beats anyone, they are back.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> logic question.
> 
> IF : Navi can beat OG = Navi is back
> 
> THEN
> 
> IF : [A] can beat Navi
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> [A] is back??!!?


A is never back because its the same old team really.


----------



## connectwise

Not anymore!


----------



## HarrisLam

did starladder actually did that themselves? Not a PS image? That's pretty cool.

Zealot : team's capabilities aside, I personally like seeing teams that stick together through the years, maybe 1 roster change per year, tops. To me that's what a team is supposed to be.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> did starladder actually did that themselves? Not a PS image? That's pretty cool.
> 
> Zealot : team's capabilities aside, I personally like seeing teams that stick together through the years, maybe 1 roster change per year, tops. To me that's what a team is supposed to be.


True but only if they are top 8.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> True but only if they are top 8.


I sort of agree. I mean, who doesn't want to support teams that are strong?

But I don't know, too much competition in the world stage. I pretty much like none of the Asian teams, I like Chuan and that's pretty much it for me in the asian scene.

I really really liked alliance back in Ti3 so I guess I have just a bit of feelings for them remaining (it's still the best Ti for me)

You gotta realize though, it's easy for strong teams to stick together. Don't fix things that aren't wrong, right? It's apparently not as easy for alliance.

Even my favorite team Empire is breaking up. With yoky leaving the trio, I'm now somewhat on the fence about whether to continue my support for the team. Resolution was a very good mid, but silent really isn't the best of carries.... in my opinion the departure of yoky really killed the team's structure.

And apparently just as I was checking when yoky left, SILENT HAS ALSO LEFT THE TEAM?

Holy mother.....are you serious.....

Edit : who was the original #1 for VP? God is the only player on VP that I know by heart lol


----------



## rtikphox

I saw Kebap back, They go back to MYM/OMG/MVP dota 1 days. If you guys remember him. You guys heard about the fight with that manchild caster Richard Lewis & Loda. I bet he's not gonna get any more jobs after that. So sad he had a legion to upvote his reddit post and got banned from it altogether.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> I saw Kebap back, They go back to MYM/OMG/MVP dota 1 days. If you guys remember him. You guys heard about the fight with that manchild caster Richard Lewis & Loda. I bet he's not gonna get any more jobs after that. So sad he had a legion to upvote his reddit post and got banned from it altogether.


RW and Thoorin are a bunch of clowns.


----------



## redalert

The roster locks for the next major is December 8th http://www.dota2.com/majorsregistration/list I wouldnt get to caught up on what teams are doing right now post major until 6.86 patch comes out.


----------



## rtikphox

Did anybody enjoy that twitch chat watching Alliance vs. Empire and the star wars jokes on twitch?


----------



## HarrisLam

I'd hate to say this, but I think Xbox is slowly transforming into a 6 in Empire.

Or even 7.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'd hate to say this, but I think Xbox is slowly transforming into a 6 in Empire.
> 
> Or even 7.


Forever 4.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Forever 4.


Will have to wait longer to see if he's really stabilizing in the team.

Jokes aside, from what I've been watching (there are a lot of recent games in small tourneys for Empire), the "Xbox doing Xbox things" moments had occurred a lot less. Either that, or the team has been reliably backing him up if the case should pop up.

To be honest, Silent to me was nothing but a 7 with a special feature on Clinkz. Xbox is more than capable of matching Silent's past contribution if he keeps up his current performance


----------



## redalert

EGM was added back to Alliance no Kappa Chuan joins Newbee and Empire's roster is Xboct Resolution Funnik alohoadance and nofear. Teams have till Tuesday to fill rosters for the next major


----------



## connectwise

Navi beat Secret 1 game. Navi's back too boys.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> EGM was added back to Alliance no Kappa Chuan joins Newbee and Empire's roster is Xboct Resolution Funnik alohoadance and nofear. Teams have till Tuesday to fill rosters for the next major


So noTD is back?


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> who was the original #1 for VP? God is the only player on VP that I know by heart lol


Vgoss


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Vgoss


Meh, VP can do without that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> EGM was added back to Alliance no Kappa Chuan joins Newbee and Empire's roster is Xboct Resolution Funnik alohoadance and nofear. Teams have till Tuesday to fill rosters for the next major


Does that make it back to the full champion [A] team? IIRC that should be all 5 of them?


----------



## rtikphox

wow who gets kicked from Alliance. Watching some old TI3 vods. EGM was the star player almost the FY/ZAI of his era. When S4 & Loda couldn't make plays he made them for team and created space.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> wow who gets kicked from Alliance. Watching some old TI3 vods. EGM was the star player almost the FY/ZAI of his era. When S4 & Loda couldn't make plays he made them for team and created space.


MyNuts i think.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Meh, VP can do without that.
> Does that make it back to the full champion [A] team? IIRC that should be all 5 of them?


yeah its the TI3 roster again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> wow who gets kicked from Alliance. Watching some old TI3 vods. EGM was the star player almost the FY/ZAI of his era. When S4 & Loda couldn't make plays he made them for team and created space.


Mynuts was replaced and is on NO Vaseline now Black Yapzor Jonas and Kebap. Navi's roster is dendi Sonneiko Dity Ra Ax mo and artstyle.

The Summit LAN finals start on Wednesday my guess it will be the last tourney on the 6.85

http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_Summit/4 BO3 Format except for the Grand Finals BO5 double Elimination


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I want the new patch to come out already. Bored of the current patch. Only played 10v10 in this patch lol.


----------



## Toxsick

vigoss was pretty good on disruptor and warlock, still remember that one.


----------



## connectwise

There are really seldom good games. Even when you win the players you play with, when not in groups make the experience quite frustrating.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> yeah its the TI3 roster again


I like that. I get that "coming home" feeling when it happens. I hope they make a serious return, going back to world's top 6, etc.

obviously can't do that with the current patch, but to be honest it's about time buff up some of the heros that we haven't seen in games in a LONG time, aka nature's profit and puck. And speaking of that, Bulldog is the definition of NP, and S4 is, to a certain extend, the definition of puck.

(puck isn't really weak, but in the current tanky meta, she really isn't going anywhere with those skills)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I want the new patch to come out already. Bored of the current patch. Only played 10v10 in this patch lol.


I'm not really bored of the patch, I'm only bored with Tusk, WW and SF. 3 heros.

This is also the first patch that I feel Chaos Knight isn't as strong as I thought he was. The drawback of having illusion generating ultimate I guess, and with the current meta heavily favoring counter-initiating supports, CK isn't achieving much even with his ult up. Whoever you rift onto, dazzle grave, tusk snowball, WW.....etc. Rift and phantasm also have a very long cast point so it's hard enough to jump on heros to begin with.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I want the new patch to come out already. Bored of the current patch. Only played 10v10 in this patch lol.


Same here... been playing 10v10 99.9% since it first came out.


----------



## redalert

I never thought I see the day where a carry venge would outfarm a SF and PL in a pro game


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I never thought I see the day where a carry venge would outfarm a SF and PL in a pro game


Was it the first game cause second game venge did not outfarm anyone.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Was it the first game cause second game venge did not outfarm anyone.


Yeah game 1 http://www.datdota.com/match.php?q=1991532094


----------



## connectwise

Theyre' going to ruin pubs with that carry venge crap.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah game 1 http://www.datdota.com/match.php?q=1991532094


When a PL gets blink.

That is when you need to nerf blink.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Theyre' going to ruin pubs with that carry venge crap.


I already see it way too much. And it doesn't even make sense, she's only a good carry because people don't expect her to carry. Then suddenly at 30 minutes she pops out 5-slotted because nobody thought she was carry.


----------



## connectwise

Well not really. You always be looking around the map and see what people have. It's the fact that the - armor and it's stun all make her deal surprising amount of damage.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I already see it way too much. And it doesn't even make sense, she's only a good carry because people don't expect her to carry. Then suddenly at 30 minutes she pops out 5-slotted because nobody thought she was carry.


I played it always as a carry... PT, Shadow Blade, Desolator, Buriza, BKB, Butterfly.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I played it always as a carry... PT, Shadow Blade, Desolator, Buriza, BKB, Butterfly.


Problem is farming. She can't flash farm.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Well not really. You always be looking around the map and see what people have. It's the fact that the - armor and it's stun all make her deal surprising amount of damage.


I dont see where the surprise comes in. It's -6 armor, that's like SF's aura.

It deals cute damage when you factor in her own aura, but the fact that her ult does nothing carry-ish kills it for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Problem is farming. She can't flash farm.


that's why burning make maelstorm on her? To force on her an AOE of some sort? lol....


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I dont see where the surprise comes in. It's -6 armor, that's like SF's aura.
> 
> It deals cute damage when you factor in her own aura, but the fact that her ult does nothing carry-ish kills it for me
> that's why burning make maelstorm on her? To force on her an AOE of some sort? lol....


Yea, before Silver Edge coming to a thing, i rushed maelstrom, but was selling it in later game.


----------



## redalert

I never been a fan of Venge carry


----------



## connectwise

EG vs DC atm

LOL at the casting and the grudge match.


----------



## phillyd

EG v DC was a great set. It was kinda sad seeing RTZ play such a boring hero (PL) twice but he held it down. Suma1l had some great performances too. Casting was easily the best thing though Moon was hilarious.


----------



## HarrisLam

lol

reading the article on dotabuff, I found out that someone was lying.

The original #1 position on VP was Illidan


----------



## Jim888

Moscow 5 VP meh...same thing ;-)


----------



## connectwise

ahahahah look at pj salt

http://oddshot.tv/shot/beyondthesummit-2015121135652722


----------



## Mark the Bold

In my day job, I work in the construction industry. Today these plans for a incredible new mansion landed on my desk. Thought you would all enjoy this. 100% for real. Swear to god










Must have made some smart investments in cheese.......


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I never been a fan of Venge carry


Its pretty darn strong: http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/1995462545
We still beat it, although with the amount of farm the enemy team was able to get, I am surprised we won. Venge and Alch were dumpstering on us mid-lateish game, no matter the XP graph. We got lucky that the Alch wasnt sure of what build he wanted to go, so he did not get an octarine, otherwise we would have had even bigger problems with his split push. Late game venge was hitting so hard, but we still managed to pull through and win. I think that she's decent, but she is pretty squishy and needs a team behind her.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> In my day job, I work in the construction industry. Today these plans for a incredible new mansion landed on my desk. Thought you would all enjoy this. 100% for real. Swear to god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have made some smart investments in cheese.......


Can't be having good "Feng Shui" in that kind of place...... people be constantly coming in groups of 5 trying to get yo ass.....


----------



## kmac20

oh dota


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Something about OG losing to CIS teams lol. Even In the Major they lost 2 times to Vega and almost lost to VP.


----------



## redalert

What an interesting Grand Finals at the Summit 4. Hopefully we will get 6.86 this week


----------



## Blk

http://www.dota2.com/686


----------



## connectwise

crap posting has migrated to ocn.


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/balanceofpower

FYI this isnt some small changes patch


----------



## redalert

If anyone wants the test client you can download it here https://steamdb.info/app/205790/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dam this got the be the biggest patch ever.


----------



## connectwise

When do you figure it'll go live?


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> When do you figure it'll go live?


May be after wca.


----------



## HarrisLam

it is extremely disappointed that the range boost on Dragon Lance only benefits ranged heros.


----------



## connectwise

Aahah


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> May be after wca.


Denied


----------



## Blk

Time to get some fun in pubs


----------



## connectwise

https://gfycat.com/NippyKindLangur


----------



## Peter Nixeus

They should ban Dragon Lance on Sniper... if he gets to have a Dragon Lance, I want Basher for my Slardar!!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> They should ban Dragon Lance on Sniper... if he gets to have a Dragon Lance, I want Basher for my Slardar!!


personally i think sniper's range is close to getting limited by night vision. A further upgrade might have close to zero benefits with the exception of ward presence (it's also a smaller improvement percentage-wise when compared to other heros)


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> personally i think sniper's range is close to getting limited by night vision. A further upgrade might have close to zero benefits with the exception of ward presence (it's also a smaller improvement percentage-wise when compared to other heros)


Night vision AOE is like 600 ? This means that 600+ ranged heroes are in bad position. Add Balanar ult, and you get even less. The daily vision as i remember was 900 AOE, which should be exactly at the limit with the Dragon SPear and maxed range for Sniper.


----------



## connectwise

Void is back boys!


----------



## redalert

A new patch came out today

6.86b:
Enabled Doom, Faceless Void, Death Prophet, Lone Druid and Winter Wyvern in Captain's Mode
Arcane Rune mana reduction reduced from 50 to 40%
Spirit Siphon duration increased from 4 to 5 seconds
Arcane Orb Int steal increased from 0/1/2/3 to 1/2/3/4
Astral Imprisonment cooldown rescaled from 20/17/14/11 to 22/18/14/10
Cloak and Dagger backstab damage multiplier increased from 0.4/0.6/0.8/1.0 to 0.5/0.75/1.0/1.25
Tricks of the Trade now only affects heroes
Tricks of the Trade AoE increased from 450 to 475
Tricks of the Trade cooldown rescaled from 90/80/70 to 70
Time Dilation AoE increased from 650 to 725
Time Dilation slow rescaled from 4/6/8/10 to 7/8/9/10%
Time Dilation duration rescaled from 6/7/8/9 to 5.5/7/8.5/10 seconds
Meat Hook Scepter damage reduced from 175/275/375/475 to 180/270/360/450


----------



## connectwise

So.. alliance is back?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So.. alliance is back?


I would say Yes. They played really well in WCA and really reminded me of Ti3 strong day.s


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Night vision AOE is like 600 ? This means that 600+ ranged heroes are in bad position. Add Balanar ult, and you get even less. The daily vision as i remember was 900 AOE, which should be exactly at the limit with the Dragon SPear and maxed range for Sniper.


Night is 800 day is 1800 on most heroes.


----------



## connectwise

"Pudge's pick rate increased by +11.46%"

http://www.dotabuff.com/heroes

LOL


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> "Pudge's pick rate increased by +11.46%"
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/heroes
> 
> LOL


He is really strong now. He heals with dismember, which is what ags used to do for him, and it is now part of the ability. Plus if you get an aether lens and an ags, you deal insane amounts of damage and lockdown with just one initial hook, and the fact that basically most of his skillset goes through bkb. Plus, its pudge


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> He is really strong now. He heals with dismember, which is what ags used to do for him, and it is now part of the ability. Plus if you get an aether lens and an ags, you deal insane amounts of damage and lockdown with just one initial hook, and the fact that basically most of his skillset goes through bkb. Plus, its pudge


Typical comments from a Pudge player...


----------



## HarrisLam

now if only aether lens extents the range of rot......


----------



## connectwise

Next to abadon this is prolly the most obnoxious hero. Literally can't play SF anymore b/c all pudges want to do is fight mid game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Next to abadon this is prolly the most obnoxious hero. Literally can't play SF anymore b/c all pudges want to do is fight mid game.


i wouldnt mind having someone to stop SF showing up in every other game, although it was pudge, who used to be showing up in every other game


----------



## connectwise

Hey man, I've been sf'ing since before it was in the meta. It was my first hero and I figure out it's build before they even showed up with omni in EG pre DAC. It's not my fault it became flavor of the month since then.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey man, I've been sf'ing since before it was in the meta. It was my first hero and I figure out it's build before they even showed up with omni in EG pre DAC. It's not my fault it became flavor of the month since then.


I feel like sf has always been a solid mid pick, its just that his higher skill cap prevents people from picking him. When people see the pros doing something with a hero, they all want to try it out, and that is what the rush of sf picks we see in pubs now.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hey man, I've been sf'ing since before it was in the meta. It was my first hero and I figure out it's build before they even showed up with omni in EG pre DAC. It's not my fault it became flavor of the month since then.


I can understand you were doing it before meta, and you didn't ask for SF to go (back) into the meta, but it doesn't matter, because it is what it is right now.


----------



## Gregaroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Typical comments from a Pudge player...


You know you love me


----------



## connectwise

Only cus you put out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregaroon*
> 
> I feel like sf has always been a solid mid pick, its just that his higher skill cap prevents people from picking him. When people see the pros doing something with a hero, they all want to try it out, and that is what the rush of sf picks we see in pubs now.


He's got no catch. I literally in many games have to go diffusal and skadi b/c no one else would build for reliable initiation/catch


----------



## redalert

6.86c patch is out more hero balance changes http://store.steampowered.com/news/19848/


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 6.86c patch is out more hero balance changes http://store.steampowered.com/news/19848/


Seems good, but feels like they just keep giving Riki more rope to hang people with







Still an easy counter, but pubs have a hard time with him.

My newest favorite plaything, is the Aether Lens. Tossed that on CK last night... no escape. None to be had.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Seems good, but feels like they just keep giving Riki more rope to hang people with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still an easy counter, but pubs have a hard time with him.
> 
> My newest favorite plaything, is the Aether Lens. Tossed that on CK last night... no escape. None to be had.


Aether Lens is easily the new glimmercape as far as the hot new item this patch and Riki is just dumpster


----------



## connectwise

riki's always been dumpster, but it's STILL a great pub stumper.

I still build aether, glimmer and force on most supports. Too bad aether doesn't do much for omni.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> When do you figure it'll go live?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Seems good, but feels like they just keep giving Riki more rope to hang people with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still an easy counter, but pubs have a hard time with him.
> 
> My newest favorite plaything, is the Aether Lens. Tossed that on CK last night... no escape. None to be had.


I have yet to see Riki stomp a game yet since he has been tweaked. I think his ult makes him much easier to deal with.

Step 1: Leave his circle. Step 2: Dust him when he is done.


----------



## connectwise

Pre last patch, people who won with riki were skipping ulti til last levels and not relying on that for pub stomps


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I have yet to see Riki stomp a game yet since he has been tweaked. I think his ult makes him much easier to deal with.
> 
> Step 1: Leave his circle. Step 2: Dust him when he is done.


I tried to use him in 10v10 and the Ultimate is pretty bad.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I tried to use him in 10v10 and the Ultimate is pretty bad.


it just felt like a mentally challenged son from calldown and omnislash


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it just felt like a mentally challenged son from calldown and omnislash


It's like 200-300 damage at most unless you are 6 slotted.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it just felt like a mentally challenged son from calldown and omnislash


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It's like 200-300 damage at most unless you are 6 slotted.


The new rikki goes well with AOE lock down - like a Tidehunter, Enigma or ES.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It's like 200-300 damage at most unless you are 6 slotted.


but when you are 6 slotted, your opponents are likely to be 5 slotted or above, still doesn't make it great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The new rikki goes well with AOE lock down - like a Tidehunter, Enigma or ES.


attacking once per second is just downright awful.

Even if you deal 300 damage a hit.....think about it man.....It's quite a bit worse than Luna eclipse, calldown and omnislash. It really doesn't take that long for enemies to run away

Maybe blackhole will work. Ravage and echo slam both last too short (although ES has other spells to keep the stun going)

It could be a great zoning tool if you think about it, but then it is at the cost of "losing a major active damage source", so I really don't know which is worse...


----------



## connectwise

So how are we supposed to play void now? I've recently been building treads mom into diffusal aghs manta bkb etc, but waga has another build. He's been winning around 5500-6000 on stream with void with treads aquila vanguard radiance manta.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So how are we supposed to play void now? I've recently been building treads mom into diffusal aghs manta bkb etc, but waga has another build. He's been winning around 5500-6000 on stream with void with treads aquila vanguard radiance manta.


Now I haven't played him for month, but just by looking at his new skill set, on paper he would sound like a support / greedy support to me.

The new time walk is decent for escape but pretty awful for chasing. It's like a forcestaff (it's gonna neglect some damage, but can't be casted while silence)

I feel like people haven't discovered how to use time dilation perfectly. It is a great zoning tool, huge AOE, and very spammable. In drawn out fights where he might be able to cast it twice, I think it will work like a charm.

But ya he is in a weird spot right now. His manfight ability has been greatly reduced. Time dilation looks good but you can't really go full support as a melee with just 1 spell that doesn't even stun.

If I must go carry, I would probably build him like a viper / doom now, tanky + ultility carry instead of the traditional manfight.


----------



## connectwise

The new time walk is awesome at chasing.










he ded now.


----------



## HarrisLam

i havent seen a void in my games yet (I can't even play at the moment due to numerous computer problems), but can you describe how the new time walk can be good at chasing?
the defensive part I understand, but offensively, taking away the slow was supposed to be a straightforward nerf? and the range too


----------



## Atham

Hey guys, I am thinking of getting back to dota after a hiatus. So what's up. I heard there is a new patch. Anybody want to tag along with me as I get back to it?

ID: Angelus Aeternam

Does scoot still play?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Hey guys, I am thinking of getting back to dota after a hiatus. So what's up. I heard there is a new patch. Anybody want to tag along with me as I get back to it?
> 
> ID: Angelus Aeternam
> 
> Does scoot still play?


guy's been either obsessed with bloodbowl 2 or AFKing in it.

Haven't seen him play in the morning - afternoon periods but he might still be playing at night when most people are on I'm not sure.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i havent seen a void in my games yet (I can't even play at the moment due to numerous computer problems), but can you describe how the new time walk can be good at chasing?
> the defensive part I understand, but offensively, taking away the slow was supposed to be a straightforward nerf? and the range too


WTH is bloodbowl?

atham in another game few days ago, when you gonna play doto?

Void tw costs 40 mana on a 5 sec cd, crazy good with diffusal blade to chase kills.

wagamana for some god damn reason goes brown boots vangaurd treads aquila radiance manta diffiusal or shards


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> WTH is bloodbowl?
> 
> atham in another game few days ago, when you gonna play doto?
> 
> Void tw costs 40 mana on a 5 sec cd, crazy good with diffusal blade to chase kills.
> 
> wagamana for some god damn reason goes brown boots vangaurd treads aquila radiance manta diffiusal or shards


bloodbowl is some board game brought to life in PC

Sorry I didn't catch the 5s CD part, my bad. That would make it pretty good indeed.

Waga's build is pretty much your idea of catch and my idea of tank + drawn out fights (spectre)

volvo keeps nerfing those boots it's so sad. I'd probably still go treads though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Does anyone use VSR with Dota 2? For some reason it works very well with my TN 1050p old monitor but was very blurry with IPS 1440p.


----------



## scooter.jay

Don't worry boys i still play dota but trying to minimize to short periods as dota shoulder had got real. Playing as much as i was will start to hurt and i don't want to be out for good lol. But happy new year guys


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Don't worry boys i still play dota but trying to minimize to short periods as dota shoulder had got real. Playing as much as i was will start to hurt and i don't want to be out for good lol. But happy new year guys


playing less?

no

time to hit the gym mah man


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I have an issue ...

For the last few months, every time I open Dota2 it says that it is "performing first time setup" then goes in and runs smooth. What could be causing this ?

Also, I cannot save customized builds. I will add the HoM to Invoker's suggested items, exit go back in and the item is no longer there, it is so frustrating.

Anyone else with these issues ?


----------



## redalert

No one mentioned it but the direct invites for the next major came out http://www.dota2.com.cn/theshanghaimajor/teams/english/

I cant believe that Alliance was given a direct invite over Liquid. Way too much credit for winning WCA IMO.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> No one mentioned it but the direct invites for the next major came out http://www.dota2.com.cn/theshanghaimajor/teams/english/
> 
> I cant believe that Alliance was given a direct invite over Liquid. Way too much credit for winning WCA IMO.


Because they did well last qualifier and are the same roster as Ti3. There are way more Alliance fans then Liquid (current roster).


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I have an issue ...
> 
> For the last few months, every time I open Dota2 it says that it is "performing first time setup" then goes in and runs smooth. What could be causing this ?
> 
> Also, I cannot save customized builds. I will add the HoM to Invoker's suggested items, exit go back in and the item is no longer there, it is so frustrating.
> 
> Anyone else with these issues ?


Haven't seen that screen ever.
Maybe something in your Dota 2 directory is write protected?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I have an issue ...
> 
> For the last few months, every time I open Dota2 it says that it is "performing first time setup" then goes in and runs smooth. What could be causing this ?
> 
> Also, I cannot save customized builds. I will add the HoM to Invoker's suggested items, exit go back in and the item is no longer there, it is so frustrating.
> 
> Anyone else with these issues ?


I don't have the issue, but try to search "dota 2 performing first time setup every time" in google.

A bunch of info there, on steam forums, reddit, etc. I hope you find a fix that works for you in the sea of posts

As for your build saving problems, it's quite likely to me that your game client really treats your game activation as the first time, so...."nothing was saved from the last time because there was no last time"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> No one mentioned it but the direct invites for the next major came out http://www.dota2.com.cn/theshanghaimajor/teams/english/
> 
> I cant believe that Alliance was given a direct invite over Liquid. Way too much credit for winning WCA IMO.


if they decide to give tourney winners an edge in choosing their invites, they will be doing just that without looking at the team's name. It could have been NoToday and they would have given them the same consideration
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Because they did well last qualifier and are the same roster as Ti3. There are way more Alliance fans then Liquid (current roster).


This as well. Their rat strats when facing worthy opponents are ridiculously intense to watch. After Ti3, icefrog didn't even try to balance the game, he just nerfed Alliance.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I don't have the issue, but try to search "dota 2 performing first time setup every time" in google.
> 
> A bunch of info there, on steam forums, reddit, etc. I hope you find a fix that works for you in the sea of posts
> 
> As for your build saving problems, it's quite likely to me that your game client really treats your game activation as the first time, so...."nothing was saved from the last time because there was no last time"
> if they decide to give tourney winners an edge in choosing their invites, they will be doing just that without looking at the team's name. It could have been NoToday and they would have given them the same consideration
> This as well. Their rat strats when facing worthy opponents are ridiculously intense to watch. After Ti3, icefrog didn't even try to balance the game, he just nerfed Alliance.


I mean for Ti5 he also nerfed SumaiL and Ti4 he nerfed Universe. It is why we see most Ti champ team fall after. EG just has been that good to not fall for the curse.


----------



## connectwise

Oh you never know, with EG. PPD said that b/c there's no quality scrim partners in NA it always takes a long time for them to figure it out during tourney. This means they might fall short if they don't figure out the other teams fast enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does anyone use VSR with Dota 2? For some reason it works very well with my TN 1050p old monitor but was very blurry with IPS 1440p.


What's that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I have an issue ...
> 
> For the last few months, every time I open Dota2 it says that it is "performing first time setup" then goes in and runs smooth. What could be causing this ?
> 
> Also, I cannot save customized builds. I will add the HoM to Invoker's suggested items, exit go back in and the item is no longer there, it is so frustrating.
> 
> Anyone else with these issues ?


I have no such issues.

I now know why EE goes PA all the time in stream ladder. The ability to man fight way too strong. When lanening you can CS with dagger without mana issues when you're lane's screwed, and you can farm you way back easy.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Thanks for the tips ... Tried most of them last night and no luck

Think I might just remove dota and re-download it









Cheers


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Oh you never know, with EG. PPD said that b/c there's no quality scrim partners in NA it always takes a long time for them to figure it out during tourney. This means they might fall short if they don't figure out the other teams fast enough.
> What's that?
> I have no such issues.
> 
> I now know why EE goes PA all the time in stream ladder. The ability to man fight way too strong. When lanening you can CS with dagger without mana issues when you're lane's screwed, and you can farm you way back easy.


VSR (Virtual Super Resolution) Basically the ultimate form of AA. Rendering the game @ 2560x1600 and run it on a 1680x1050.


----------



## connectwise

Dat kdr per game:










I have absolute no idea how to play SF in this meta other than the old raid boss meta. There seems to be no better way of playing this hero. Someone halp.


----------



## exodus1500

So I watched this live, then a couple days later gave him 5.00 and told him he needed to upload it. I found this incredibly hilarious.


----------



## exodus1500

Anyone else just catch that VEC vs TLC? What a fun game to watch. MerlinEE.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Anyone else just catch that VEC vs TLC? What a fun game to watch. MerlinEE.


The one that with Ember Merlini? If so yes it was very Tobi epic.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got a 4K monitors and 290X was not enough to play 10v10. I would get 50-70 fps and lag a bit in heavy fight. I then though I should give DX11 64-Bit a try and now I am getting 80-100 fps. No lag in team fight. Either my system likes DX11 better @ 4K or DX11 has been fixed because all the videos I have seen online DX9 ran faster.


----------



## connectwise

So forcing the game to run dx9 is currently the way to go for most fps?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So forcing the game to run dx9 is currently the way to go for most fps?


Game runs by default DX9 32-Bit. I forced DX11 64-Bit. DX11 give more fps for me. 50-60% more.


----------



## connectwise

How? nvm googled.

+1 dood. It went from 60-70 fps to constant 118 fps.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Toxsick

Im with dendi on this one.
But ofcourse funny le pictures are more important than a professional players thoughts on the current patch.
http://read.navi-gaming.com/en/team_news/interview_with_dendi_ileague

Give me back TI1 gameplay/patch, then i might consider playing the game again for real.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Did not watch EG vs Alliance game but is Alliance back? I have heard from a lot of Dota 2 pros that some teams have a lot more to prove then some other team. I have a feeling EG just does not give it 100% when it comes to these small prize pool tournaments.


----------



## rtikphox

ti 1 was so broken. You couldn't even select bear and lone druid together almost 1/2 of the heroes were broken or still "work in progress" and there was only like 20 heroes in the hero pool. I remember NAVI came to HON thinking they're all that, and get schooled by Fly & Notail (Fnatic). They has to leave HON and play dota 2 beta.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> ti 1 was so broken. You couldn't even select bear and lone druid together almost 1/2 of the heroes were broken or still "work in progress" and there was only like 20 heroes in the hero pool. I remember NAVI came to HON thinking they're all that, and get schooled by Fly & Notail (Fnatic). They has to leave HON and play dota 2 beta.


Talking about the Patch notes, not how the game was or looked when it was out of alpha.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Did not watch EG vs Alliance game but is Alliance back? I have heard from a lot of Dota 2 pros that some teams have a lot more to prove then some other team. I have a feeling EG just does not give it 100% when it comes to these small prize pool tournaments.


I didnt see the games only highlights and stuff but Alliance pretty much stomped them both games. I wasnt sure how good they were even though they won WCA but winning this tourney I think they are back. EG is all about the majors at this point they normally finish top 4 in every LAN they play.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I didnt see the games only highlights and stuff but Alliance pretty much stomped them both games. I wasnt sure how good they were even though they won WCA but winning this tourney I think they are back. EG is all about the majors at this point they normally finish top 4 in every LAN they play.


Yeah. $120K is nothing compare to Major price pool and since Alliance has not won anything so lot $120K is a lot of money. I still dont think they are back. They still use same heros they have used in Ti3. They will nerf them again and Alliance will fall. A good team is not affected based on the patch. EG I think is going even further then Navi ever did. They have remained a Top 3 team for 2 year.


----------



## HarrisLam

I think it's about teams trying to adapt to the new patch. Every time a new patch comes, some teams adapt to it better (or faster) than other teams. I have a feeling this time A is catching up faster because LD is one of the more heavily buffed.

They didn't rat that much either. Despite what other people think, I still like their split push playstyle more because it shows their ability as a team to "manipulate" enemies in terms of global positioning.

Due to the limited ability of Loda from playing behind, they however still remain as a team that needs to be ahead to win games, in my opinion.


----------



## connectwise

This is glorious


----------



## connectwise

God tier voker:





The plays:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0unzQPATEY&feature=youtu.be&t=29m51s


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> God tier voker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plays:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0unzQPATEY&feature=youtu.be&t=29m51s


Did not see Bkb. Did they have bkb?


----------



## evilferret

Heyo, need some help from any traders. Trying to figure out the best way to dump some of my Dota 2 items.

Also are bugged couriers worth anything? I have a Shagbark with 2 working Ethereal gems.

Is Dota 2 Items -> CSGO keys -> cashout the safest option?

Not quitting but need some new snowboarding gear.

Tox just play on SEA and Jpop with me. The people there still on TI1 meta.


----------



## michael-ocn

haha... omg... how can i be soooo horribly so bad at dota 2... the easy bots level up faster then my beastmaster


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> haha... omg... how can i be soooo horribly so bad at dota 2... the easy bots level up faster then my beastmaster


Position 5 Beastmaster best Beastmaster.









You probably need to memorize the XP range. I'm not sure if the rangefinder works in Reborn but that's what I used to learn XP/Assist Gold/spell range.

Good luck!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Position 5 Beastmaster best Beastmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably need to memorize the XP range. I'm not sure if the rangefinder works in Reborn but that's what I used to learn XP/Assist Gold/spell range.
> 
> Good luck!


Funny you should say Beastmaster! That's the hero I've been playing (however poorly) to learn the game


----------



## connectwise

Well okay, in that case, position 4 jungle doom best doom.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Funny you should say Beastmaster! That's the hero I've been playing (however poorly) to learn the game


Very bad hero to learn dota. A lot of people say Viper is a good hero to learn the game. Basically heros with no skill.


----------



## connectwise

Chose from one of these heroes to learn, you'll literally be cancer.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Very bad hero to learn dota. A lot of people say Viper is a good hero to learn the game. Basically heros with no skill.


Funny that you mention Viper! My co-worker is a dota fanatic and he told me the same thing today about beastmaster and viper.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Funny that you mention Viper! My co-worker is a dota fanatic and he told me the same thing today about beastmaster and viper.


Problem with Beastmaster is that he is easy but he has a very specific purpose in the game. You have to use the beast to slow down enemies and the bird for vision. His old is good to lock down bkb targets heros that can espace so that your carry can kill them.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chose from one of these heroes to learn, you'll literally be cancer.


I'm horrible at veno


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Well okay, in that case, position 4 jungle doom best doom.


That was true awhile ago.









I still remember all the jungle nerfs.









And definitely depends on MMR. Sub 2k jungle everything works.









Heck, I remember jungling Jug to counterpick during his OP days.

We play Dota, sometimes you have to play stuff weird to make things work. I was calling dual mid before it started showing up.

We experiment and figure out whats best for each patch. Never forget Midas CM!

I just realized how much slower Dota was during the early days if Midas CM was legit. Unless I'm balling out of control I can't justify a Midas pickup on her in the current meta.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Very bad hero to learn dota. A lot of people say Viper is a good hero to learn the game. Basically heros with no skill.


I still belief that people have different skill levels for each hero. I see too many people spam a few heroes to win but suffer for it later when their main heroes are countered/banned at a higher MMR. If forced into another position/hero their main MMR doesn't reflect their skill in that particular game.

I would recommend Venge currently. I like recommending squishier heroes for beginners because you're forced to learn positioning and how to manage your health. You can't overestimate your tankiness if you're used to playing the squishy heroes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm horrible at veno


I don't think our playstyles match Veno. I used to play him but currently I feel his wards feed too much and if you max his other skills he feels like a crappier support. I rather go Chen with the Purge buff. Better early slow. That Purge buff. o.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Funny that you mention Viper! My co-worker is a dota fanatic and he told me the same thing today about beastmaster and viper.


How new are you?

If you haven't calibrated spend this time to play as many heroes as possible and don't worry about good or bad heroes.

Sub 3.5k MMR you can carry with anything. Basic mechanics matter more.

Early on I mained WR and CM and at that time they were GARBAGE. Literally garbage. Compare TI1 WR to even current WR (shackles being a huge change).

Heroes get nerfed and buffed so find one you like playing for whatever reason.

Also find your playstyle. I think that's more important than finding your hero because your playstyle will determine your optimal hero pool.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## connectwise

Jungler got a huge buff last patch. Tons of people found succcess with jungler now. Even attacker 7k player plays jungler on his stream at times.

I found doom jungle is crazy good vs some lineups, but only if your team has the right clickers on your side.

Rofl, as we speak EG vs VG Fy is jungling on nightstalker with talon tangos on his 4 positon.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Jungler got a huge buff last patch. Tons of people found succcess with jungler now. Even attacker 7k player plays jungler on his stream at times.
> 
> I found doom jungle is crazy good vs some lineups, but only if your team has the right clickers on your side.
> 
> Rofl, as we speak EG vs VG Fy is jungling on nightstalker with talon tangos on his 4 positon.


I've been playing since beta so the jungle is still weak compared to than.

Not a fan of attacker. I watched him when he first became popular and his playstyle felt too static for me. No idea how he plays now.

I can't say anything about NS position 4. I've asked for it and played it. In pubs I think it's legit. Still unsure about it at a pro level. I first saw it on SEA so might be an SEA thing but I think I've seen other teams run it before.

NS position 4 isn't a traditional jungler. He's closer to a ganking Chen that starts a bit slower and doesn't fall off as early/hard.

When I'm talking about junglers I mean those pub games where you have 3 cores and somebody decides to pick another core and shove it in the jungle. I know there are pro games with core junglers but than they usually have a utility hero elsewhere.

To me a position 4 doesn't have to jungle and not all junglers are technically position 4's.

NS didn't really jungle that game aside dying to neutrals early.









It's FY! He loves chasing people! I wouldn't consider him a farmer. He got lvl 3/4 before first night than went chasing.

On ganking Chen. Saw video, played Chen drunk and found out Purge too op.






http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/2114302741

That Invoker and DS was so sad.

Who needs micro when the CD is shorter than the duration!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I've been playing since beta so the jungle is still weak compared to than.
> 
> Not a fan of attacker. I watched him when he first became popular and his playstyle felt too static for me. No idea how he plays now.
> 
> I can't say anything about NS position 4. I've asked for it and played it. In pubs I think it's legit. Still unsure about it at a pro level. I first saw it on SEA so might be an SEA thing but I think I've seen other teams run it before.
> 
> NS position 4 isn't a traditional jungler. He's closer to a ganking Chen that starts a bit slower and doesn't fall off as early/hard.
> 
> When I'm talking about junglers I mean those pub games where you have 3 cores and somebody decides to pick another core and shove it in the jungle. I know there are pro games with core junglers but than they usually have a utility hero elsewhere.
> 
> To me a position 4 doesn't have to jungle and not all junglers are technically position 4's.
> 
> NS didn't really jungle that game aside dying to neutrals early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's FY! He loves chasing people! I wouldn't consider him a farmer. He got lvl 3/4 before first night than went chasing.
> 
> On ganking Chen. Saw video, played Chen drunk and found out Purge too op.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/2114302741
> 
> That Invoker and DS was so sad.
> 
> Who needs micro when the CD is shorter than the duration!


Yeah, jungle used to be a lot better. I used to do jungle exclusively since I play solo.


----------



## redalert




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


EG is so good at this. They use small tournaments for practice. Now all the teams will have an eye for Ehome.


----------



## connectwise

Hard to say. EG used to exclusive play against a certain subset of heroes knowing that the other team is good with it, and just won't ban it. They end up losing. They try again a few times then decide they have to ban it, eg, TI5 tusk ban vs cdec. I hope they win coming shanghai.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I've been playing since beta so the jungle is still weak compared to than.
> 
> Not a fan of attacker. I watched him when he first became popular and his playstyle felt too static for me. No idea how he plays now.
> 
> I can't say anything about NS position 4. I've asked for it and played it. In pubs I think it's legit. Still unsure about it at a pro level. I first saw it on SEA so might be an SEA thing but I think I've seen other teams run it before.
> 
> NS position 4 isn't a traditional jungler. He's closer to a ganking Chen that starts a bit slower and doesn't fall off as early/hard.
> 
> When I'm talking about junglers I mean those pub games where you have 3 cores and somebody decides to pick another core and shove it in the jungle. I know there are pro games with core junglers but than they usually have a utility hero elsewhere.
> 
> To me a position 4 doesn't have to jungle and not all junglers are technically position 4's.
> 
> NS didn't really jungle that game aside dying to neutrals early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's FY! He loves chasing people! I wouldn't consider him a farmer. He got lvl 3/4 before first night than went chasing.
> 
> On ganking Chen. Saw video, played Chen drunk and found out Purge too op.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dotabuff.com/matches/2114302741
> 
> That Invoker and DS was so sad.
> 
> Who needs micro when the CD is shorter than the duration!


That purge creep might be good, but only early. I tried it and the range is so short.

In terms of jungle the pro games and pub games are much different. Much of the time in pro game the offlaner is forced to go to jungle as soon as possible b/c the enemy safelane core and supports is just too good. Whenever ppd plays pubs in NA he'd be core and just rages at his lane supports saying come get this free kill, stop standing behind me to leech xp for nothing, go do something etc.

Youre saying you don't like 4 cores and 1 support with 1 core jungling. But many pubs are won that way b/c ppl don't know how to farm, and there's extra farm on the map. If they can get away with the greed, then they come out way ahead. The deal with doom jungle, he's a solid 4. He's getting greaves, he's also a blink initiator, he's a faster lvling and farming 4, other than enigma. It just has to fit in the line up as a support.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hard to say. EG used to exclusive play against a certain subset of heroes knowing that the other team is good with it, and just won't ban it. They end up losing. They try again a few times then decide they have to ban it, eg, TI5 tusk ban vs cdec. I hope they win coming shanghai.
> That purge creep might be good, but only early. I tried it and the range is so short.
> 
> In terms of jungle the pro games and pub games are much different. Much of the time in pro game the offlaner is forced to go to jungle as soon as possible b/c the enemy safelane core and supports is just too good. Whenever ppd plays pubs in NA he'd be core and just rages at his lane supports saying come get this free kill, stop standing behind me to leech xp for nothing, go do something etc.
> 
> Youre saying you don't like 4 cores and 1 support with 1 core jungling. But many pubs are won that way b/c ppl don't know how to farm, and there's extra farm on the map. If they can get away with the greed, then they come out way ahead. The deal with doom jungle, he's a solid 4. He's getting greaves, he's also a blink initiator, he's a faster lvling and farming 4, other than enigma. It just has to fit in the line up as a support.


They are the best team to adapt. Losing $70K here to win 200-300K for 1 or 2 extra game on the Major is the point.


----------



## connectwise

I actually don't know how to win this meta. There's actually almost no teamwork. Only one or two games where it's just super easy cus your team knows how to work together.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I actually don't know how to win this meta. There's actually almost no teamwork. Only one or two games where it's just super easy cus your team knows how to work together.


I think teamwork was the best in the tower-defense patch for obvious reasons.

After that.... I don't see how lack of teamwork has ever changed in pubs unless you are like 4.5k or above.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Hard to say. EG used to exclusive play against a certain subset of heroes knowing that the other team is good with it, and just won't ban it. They end up losing. They try again a few times then decide they have to ban it, eg, TI5 tusk ban vs cdec. I hope they win coming shanghai.
> That purge creep might be good, but only early. I tried it and the range is so short.
> 
> In terms of jungle the pro games and pub games are much different. Much of the time in pro game the offlaner is forced to go to jungle as soon as possible b/c the enemy safelane core and supports is just too good. Whenever ppd plays pubs in NA he'd be core and just rages at his lane supports saying come get this free kill, stop standing behind me to leech xp for nothing, go do something etc.
> 
> Youre saying you don't like 4 cores and 1 support with 1 core jungling. But many pubs are won that way b/c ppl don't know how to farm, and there's extra farm on the map. If they can get away with the greed, then they come out way ahead. The deal with doom jungle, he's a solid 4. He's getting greaves, he's also a blink initiator, he's a faster lvling and farming 4, other than enigma. It just has to fit in the line up as a support.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I actually don't know how to win this meta. There's actually almost no teamwork. Only one or two games where it's just super easy cus your team knows how to work together.


I'm with Harris on teamwork. Unless I'm pulled up to VHigh there is no teamwork (and even than). Heck, even Sun trolls me.









Personally been playing more push/gank and it's been doing well.

Doom still too squishy without a early disable. Underleveled he doesn't offer much. I rather go with an solo offlane Doom for the faster 6 and hope they don't trilane with multiple stuns.

If jungling is working for you, go for it. I pushed for jungling in a previous patch but IMO current meta does not favor junglers (at least in my MMR bracket).

I find jungling too situational on my teammates. I rather make the space than hope I get the space.

Greed is okay up to a point but Dota is a game of economics too. There is only a set number of XP/Gold at any moment even with a prefect farm route. Make less farm available for the higher priority heroes and you're forced into a late game (unless the enemy is worse than you). Why do you think PPD rages so much at those supports?

I feel PPD is allowed to rage at supports. Doesn't he main support?







That's my excuse when I get angry at crappy supports the few games I'm forced to carry.

Doesn't mean you can't play greedy (people consider me greedy as hell on position 4/5) but don't take away from the higher priorities. Picking a jungler locks out the jungle until you get your items since you'll be behind on levels. From my experience the crappier the carry, the more space and available farm they need.

I'm currently trying to make enemy jungle a thing.









Ward and smoke for Chen for EZ first bloods. Win at least 2 (1 if going hyper carry) lanes and ez kaka. I think you're underestimating the purge even late game. You laugh at melee carries (or force out a BKB usage).

I haven't had an issue with the range unless they have wards up (which is why you use smoke for the first 2-3 ganks).


----------



## Valor958

Man, wish i could enjoy playing dota, but since i got windows 10 there's been non-stop crashes to desktop every round. i might get through a round once and a while, but usually 3-5 times per round its just 'poof, gone'


----------



## connectwise

Man source 2 has been so buggy for so many people. That sucks man.

EF, in re teamwork, I have found people are more chill in unranked. Even when I was playing vh and people where over 400 mmr higher than my ranked, they cared about the game less and were more likely to cooperate in tough times. In ranked it seems one mistake in the game it's FLAME ON. Nobody seems to willing to admit their mistakes either.

Yesterday I went crazy good on my sven carry and won the game, because during early game skirmish I told my teammate pheonix in voip to "move move" from the tree path blocking me, he just kept on spamming st u noob, noob etc over and over. This is from an offlane phoenix that mis skilled his bird with no spirits at all, and I ended up getting reported by him after.

In regards to jungling, it's situational definitely. I think I might have forgotten to mention that the position 4 junlgling doom is only picked if the enemy mid is an elusive playmaker that's squishy and or there's omni/necrophos on other team. I'm having a lot success when that happens. I jungle to 6, smoke gank mid with net creep or purge and 1st gank is always successful. Then every time a doom is up smoke gank. But it's definitely situational. It's a 4 position doom anyways, so effectiveness is limited no matter what.

Greed is all relative. It's about playing the hero right and adapt to the situations at hand. If you remember sc2 ladder, it's about being as greedy as possible but without getting punished.


----------



## Valor958

Anyone have any ideas or ran into this issue with W10 hating dota? Using newest stable AMD drivers for W10, but nothing seems to help









Getting random blue screens as well for various things. half were caused by my ssd Rapid mode, but ugh... W10 is a pain compared to W7. NEVER had issues like this on W7 in many years since its release.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

I am tilted as $%^& right now and want to #%$$^E%$^& kil l#$^$*) everyone.

Thanks for letting me share or that might have come out in game.

Iquit dota for 72 hrs V:


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

People like THIS GUY BELOW ARE WHY I AM TILTED ! JUNGLE FING URSA ETC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I'm with Harris on teamwork. Unless I'm pulled up to VHigh there is no teamwork (and even than). Heck, even Sun trolls me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally been playing more push/gank and it's been doing well.
> 
> Doom still too squishy without a early disable. Underleveled he doesn't offer much. I rather go with an solo offlane Doom for the faster 6 and hope they don't trilane with multiple stuns.
> 
> If jungling is working for you, go for it. I pushed for jungling in a previous patch but IMO current meta does not favor junglers (at least in my MMR bracket).
> 
> I find jungling too situational on my teammates. I rather make the space than hope I get the space.
> 
> Greed is okay up to a point but Dota is a game of economics too. There is only a set number of XP/Gold at any moment even with a prefect farm route. Make less farm available for the higher priority heroes and you're forced into a late game (unless the enemy is worse than you). Why do you think PPD rages so much at those supports?
> 
> I feel PPD is allowed to rage at supports. Doesn't he main support?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my excuse when I get angry at crappy supports the few games I'm forced to carry.
> 
> Doesn't mean you can't play greedy (people consider me greedy as hell on position 4/5) but don't take away from the higher priorities. Picking a jungler locks out the jungle until you get your items since you'll be behind on levels. From my experience the crappier the carry, the more space and available farm they need.
> 
> I'm currently trying to make enemy jungle a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ward and smoke for Chen for EZ first bloods. Win at least 2 (1 if going hyper carry) lanes and ez kaka. I think you're underestimating the purge even late game. You laugh at melee carries (or force out a BKB usage).
> 
> I haven't had an issue with the range unless they have wards up (which is why you use smoke for the first 2-3 ganks).


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> 
> 
> I am tilted as $%^& right now and want to #%$$^E%$^& kil l#$^$*) everyone.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share or that might have come out in game.
> 
> Iquit dota for 72 hrs V:


was a kappa


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> 
> 
> I am tilted as $%^& right now and want to #%$$^E%$^& kil l#$^$*) everyone.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share or that might have come out in game.
> 
> Iquit dota for 72 hrs V:


Well stop playing crappie heroes! XD


----------



## connectwise

LOL... 6 loss in a roll and you're tilted.

meanwhile me minus 800+ mmr later:












o Please


----------



## HarrisLam

what exactly is the problem? Losing 6 in a row?

I do that all the time.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what exactly is the problem? Losing 6 in a row?
> 
> I do that all the time.


same







at least 1 time a week i hit a slump of 6 groups of baddies. So many barely functional invalids in this world its a wonder I manage to stay sane...


----------



## redalert

Letting Arc Warden free farm not a good idea. It will be a long time before Arc is added into CM being able too just take rax while you sit in the base lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letting Arc Warden free farm not a good idea. It will be a long time before Arc is added into CM being able too just take rax while you sit in the base lol.


Very Crazy.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> People like THIS GUY BELOW ARE WHY I AM TILTED ! JUNGLE FING URSA ETC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


New meta, enemy jungle Ursa!









Hey I'm over my jungle everything phase!







That's so 3 metas ago.

Have I told you about the greatness that is roaming/anti jungle Leshrac? Okay it's not great but I'm having fun.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Alliance are dominating. I wonder how long they can last.


----------



## Toxsick

Im kinda dissapointed with dota progressing with the new patches and stuff.. i just cant adapt to it, sadly








How do i adapt when im not enjoying the patches?

Used to enjoy dota alot some years ago, but for some reason, with the new items pathing, map changes, being change around... i dont know, it feels weird to me to play dota again.
ive played a few games before and still didnt find a enjoyable expierence with the current patches...

I have had a great expierence when i got invited to the game,way back. and was so happy to start it up..
And for some reason, years later,. i dont like its direction where it is going honestly, which doesm make me a bit sad.

All've the hours and dedication went in for nothing seems..
I guess after not playing dota for over a year is the problem, i just plain suck, dont even know most of the things are changed to.

Just dont like most of the new changes introduced in the game.

But hey, you can't expect icefrog to keep the game the same year over year anyways, so it might actually be a good thing for new players that are enjoying the game right now.

I always used to play serious games in solo ranked... miss the great times and stuff with KMAC,sun,ramz, and the list goes on... esp the OCN party and the livestreams were amazing aswell.

Wish we could play custom/games with previously patches 6.79 etc.

Pretty much wish i didn't quit dota for a over year.. had alot of dedication to the game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Alliance are dominating. I wonder how long they can last.


I'm OK with them winning stuff as I've said before. I just can't figure out why and that troubles me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> All've the hours and dedication went in for nothing seems...


You had fun in the process.

I mean, you can't just ....go learn everything in this game, get good in it, then expect the skills you got for this game to "go a long way in your life". Unless you wanted to go pro and it didn't work out, I don't think that's reasonable expectation


----------



## kmac20

I miss playin with you too buddy


----------



## connectwise

I miss playing with ef, cus he's one funny bastard


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Miss playing with the OCN crew too...


----------



## redalert




----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Im kinda dissapointed with dota progressing with the new patches and stuff.. i just cant adapt to it, sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do i adapt when im not enjoying the patches?
> 
> Used to enjoy dota alot some years ago, but for some reason, with the new items pathing, map changes, being change around... i dont know, it feels weird to me to play dota again.
> ive played a few games before and still didnt find a enjoyable expierence with the current patches...
> 
> I have had a great expierence when i got invited to the game,way back. and was so happy to start it up..
> And for some reason, years later,. i dont like its direction where it is going honestly, which doesm make me a bit sad.
> 
> All've the hours and dedication went in for nothing seems..
> I guess after not playing dota for over a year is the problem, i just plain suck, dont even know most of the things are changed to.
> 
> Just dont like most of the new changes introduced in the game.
> 
> But hey, you can't expect icefrog to keep the game the same year over year anyways, so it might actually be a good thing for new players that are enjoying the game right now.
> 
> I always used to play serious games in solo ranked... miss the great times and stuff with KMAC,sun,ramz, and the list goes on... esp the OCN party and the livestreams were amazing aswell.
> 
> Wish we could play custom/games with previously patches 6.79 etc.
> 
> Pretty much wish i didn't quit dota for a over year.. had alot of dedication to the game.


I feel u I got back just 2 months ago playing again. The HoTS/LoL patch sucks. Towers are weaker now. Split push from Furion + 1 sucks, whether its' Tinker, PL or CK. Towers are paper and backdoor protection is non-existant now. It's a 4-gank man strat patch. Almost rubberband effect in a way. You could lose early game, mid-game and still win late game due to the kill bonus. I never like the assist gold almost feels like a bounty is worth upwards of 1200+ gold from all the assist and everything. People are more meaner and more casuals play the game. I mean i used to remember back when nobody warded in 3k ranked mmr but now even 2k buy wards and sentry now. But the strategy is non-existant, not like back in the old days of dota 1 on EU server or with banlist. There's more people throwing and more stupid throws than every before. I think for me to enjoy this game I gotta play league matches like faceit or another dota league.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> You could lose early game, mid-game and still win late game due to the kill bonus.


I don't know bro.... If you are losing early game and losing mid game at a fairly recognizable margin, what kind of kill bonuses do you need to get back and win the game? For 8K disadvantage, you are going to need something like a 5kills - 0deaths teamwipe to even the playing field. If you can pull that off with the 8K disadvantage in the first place, I think you deserve to even it out.

While the kill bonus gold calculation is a bit much right now, I have to agree with volvo's mentality on this one. If it's really so hard to come back from, it somewhat kills the motivation of playing from behind.


----------



## connectwise

Kill bonus from assists is absolutely insane atm. No 3 and 4 positions are so OP atm and win so much of the game from space and ganks.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I miss playing with ef, cus he's one funny bastard


You mean I'm drunk all the time.


----------



## Valor958

So, just got me a Roccat MK FX and am loving it thus far. I'm wondering what kind of macros people use to help out in game? A lot of ideas i think of are accomplished just as easily by performing the action its own.
Thinking about setting up a Dota 2 custom profile but not sure what to do with it.


----------



## scooter.jay

Well they got me got a battlke pas just to try to get the new dazzle set did not get it but volvo get money lol.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all









Just a question ... I haven't played in ages and was wondering about that new battlepass .. ... Does it expire ? ... Do you have "infinite time" to complete all the quests ?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So, just got me a Roccat MK FX and am loving it thus far. I'm wondering what kind of macros people use to help out in game? A lot of ideas i think of are accomplished just as easily by performing the action its own.
> Thinking about setting up a Dota 2 custom profile but not sure what to do with it.


I used to have level up stats bound to the left most macro key for quick lvl up instead of ctrl + your stats bound key.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scooter.jay*
> 
> Well they got me got a battlke pas just to try to get the new dazzle set did not get it but volvo get money lol.


Literally will spend over and over before you'll see it. It's a joke how rare some of them drop.

Black talks about BM :

http://oddshot.tv/shot/blackdotatv-20160219222236744

It's really how I've felt about ranked matchmaking.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question ... I haven't played in ages and was wondering about that new battlepass .. ... Does it expire ? ... Do you have "infinite time" to complete all the quests ?


Expires March 30th and compendium predictions are due in less than 5 days.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Expires March 30th and compendium predictions are due in less than 5 days.


Thanks, guess I won't be throwing my money @ them this time ... ... haha


----------



## Valor958

I'm having trouble with the Lina challenge... 30 light strikes in 1 match can be hard. Or you DO get it... and then lose from baddies with ADHD chasing a squirrel in the woods.


----------



## kmac20

Get dat octarine core


----------



## Emissary of Pain

How do you guys feel about the Invoker nerf ? ... ... I think they nerfed him more than needed, DB was crucial to all his combos and now, well ... Seems like Voker pick rate will drop


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> How do you guys feel about the Invoker nerf ? ... ... I think they nerfed him more than needed, DB was crucial to all his combos and now, well ... Seems like Voker pick rate will drop


This nerf will not affect him at all

His combo is still strong, his forge spirits are still op, and he can still gain 40% ms from ghost walk.

That hero is still ******ed on someone who knows how to play him.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> This nerf will not affect him at all
> .


Think it will a little bit.( lets be real kmac )


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> This nerf will not affect him at all
> 
> His combo is still strong, his forge spirits are still op, and he can still gain 40% ms from ghost walk.
> 
> That hero is still ******ed on someone who knows how to play him.


The hero still has strong points, I will give you that.

BUT

You land the perfect combo and boom, instant shadow blade or bkb or a Laguna Blade to the face ... ... There is no longer the perfect combo because of the nerf to DB

Unless I am misunderstanding the changes


----------



## kmac20

You can still land insanely strong meatball combos early on with euls. no support or roamer like BH is going to survive that UNLESS they get a bkb or a force staff and good luck having a 20 min bkb on CM or BH when invokers already got euls point booster.

For people he can 1 shot with his combo, mainly supports, he'll still 1 shot them. Just now carries can bkb off the disarm or late game supports can too but honestly a support or roamer doesn't really care about getting too many right clicks in compared to an antimage or a troll.

And those heroes should have pre emptively bkb'd when going on an invoker anyway. I know for sure if im about to blink on invoker while im pushing high ground with antimage im not gonna wait till AFTER he euls' me for my bkb.

Honestly his main problem and most high level players would say it too, is his forge spirits. they absolutely crush anyone in lane stlil, they have insanely high hp, good armor, do MINUS ARMOR ON THEIR ATTACKS, and dont even feed that much gold. they just absolutely dumpster low hp and low armor heroes and you cant even do anything about it or get extra gold for killing them like you do with necro book units. Just absolutely ridiculous.

P.S. edit:

Wow i've been on this site since 2008? 8 YEARS???


----------



## Valor958

I do love watching a Rubick steal meatball and toss it right back after voker drops his though lol. Most ppl just stand there like, 'wait, what?' lol


----------



## redalert

After the nerf to invoker his winrate dropped 1.48%. Current winrate is 48% on dotabuff.


----------



## HarrisLam

dayum......MVP must have been training.....Korean style....


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You mean I'm drunk all the time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> dayum......MVP must have been training.....Korean style....


The Korean overlords have now taken over DOTA 2 now - I blame ef!!!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I blame ef!!!


totally!!


----------



## Blk

lol this tournament has been a total disaster, yet they get rid of one of the few things keeping the viewers entertained (Yames). Good job Valve/Perfect World.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> lol this tournament has been a total disaster, yet they get rid of one of the few things keeping the viewers entertained (Yames). Good job Valve/Perfect World.


Let's hope they fix it by the main event...


----------



## redalert

Its been a disaster so far this Major for viewers. I dont remember DAC being this big of a mess but I forgot all the English casters werent on site for DAC. Its a shame really cause the results so far have been unexpected. MVP just wrecking teams and Ehome, VG and CDEC all in the lower bracket. The 1st 2 rounds of the lower bracket are BO1. Teams trying to make a run from the lower to Grand Finals will have a long road.


----------



## ____

Uhh... I can't tell if it's real or not, but apparently Gabe himself just posted on reddit. https://redd.it/47sc46
I don't know what is real anymore.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Uhh... I can't tell if it's real or not, but apparently Gabe himself just posted on reddit. https://redd.it/47sc46
> I don't know what is real anymore.


Yes that really is Gaben


----------



## defhed

What is going on at the tournament that its such a disaster? Who is this "james" and why did he and the production company get fired?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yeah lol what happened with him?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defhed*
> 
> What is going on at the tournament that its such a disaster? Who is this "james" and why did he and the production company get fired?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah lol what happened with him?


China run tournaments always have issues if you are viewer in the West. The Great Firewall of China can cause issues with major lag where it is just a slideshow and if you watch in Dota TV its normally even worse. Surprisingly this hasnt been an issue so far. The audio has been awful really low like they are talking in a cave, stream has died numerous times cause of the awful internet, long delays because production crew dont know what they were doing. The games never start on time etc... Anything related to production has been a total failure. Vlat a russian caster even posted on twitter to expect audio and lag issues and this was even before the event started.

James 2GD Harding is an old school Quake player. He is the founder of the GD Studio in Sweden he also works for twitch. GD casts Dota for Dreamhack. If you never seen him host he has no filter alot of his jokes are off color and he will flame players etc... He didnt do anything that he hasnt done in past but according to James in his post on reddit that an employee from Valve Ali was the one got him fired. Its a big drama show at this point. https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/47tu4s/statement_from_james_to_valve_and_the_dota2/


----------



## speedyeggtart

James was being himself - cracking jokes, which may seem fine to people who know or understand him.

But to everyone else, it can be seen as bullying and unprofessional. Imagine if a public figure or other sports caster crack jokes about porn and belittling other pro players - social media and the press media will go crazy on it. Which can be damaging to the DOTA 2 or Valve brand. These things have the ramifications of scaring off sponsors and bigger name corporations looking to sponsor eSports events. Last time I check "porn" was illegal in China too - so you have to be careful of what you say in a different region or culture.


----------



## HarrisLam

thanks red for clearing things up a bit. I was about to ask for some background info as well.

I mean at first I googled images of this guy and I surely recognized him from some dota castings that he had done in the past, but I dont follow closely enough to know who he is, what kind of person he is, and how this whole thing is going down.

I can't believe it, but I actually did read the entire feedback from this James. Judging from the revealed "facts" so far, it seems that me that Gabe got presented negative evidence against James that this host is going too wild and need to be stopped so that the entire production can stay "professional". As a boss, it will be pretty hard for Gabe to personally follow too closely on their history with 1 tournament host. Therefore, Gabe sees only the info that is brought to him and what James had been doing at the tournament, real-time (somewhat). "James is an ass" might be Gabe's personal comment, summed up from the limited things that he knew about this person.

Just my prediction. Hopefully this gets sorted out. From what I hear, Gabe is at least publicly a nice guy, so I hope James' response will reach him and clear up some things. Otherwise, this is a total lose-lose situation for both parties. Valve gets bad rep from angry fans, and James' career might take a hit.


----------



## ____

I've lost a lot of respect for Valve recently, and Gabe personally attacking James is disgraceful, no matter what James's behavior was. James's Dota 2 career is certainly going to take a hit if he is blacklisted from all future Valve-backed tournaments, which are likely what most casual Dota watchers only pay attention to, and which have the potential to be picked up by large TV networks.

This situation is surprising because it's rare for multibillion dollar CEOs to make personal attacks. The only one I can name off the top of my head is currently running for president.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> I've lost a lot of respect for Valve recently, and Gabe personally attacking James is disgraceful, no matter what James's behavior was. James's Dota 2 career is certainly going to take a hit if he is blacklisted from all future Valve-backed tournaments, which are likely what most casual Dota watchers only pay attention to, and which have the potential to be picked up by large TV networks.
> 
> This situation is surprising because it's rare for multibillion dollar CEOs to make personal attacks. The only one I can name off the top of my head is currently running for president.


Load Gaben for President. All hail Lord Gaben.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

In all fairness, all Valve had to say was they had a difference of opinion/thought it would be best to go in a different direction....etc...something less heavy-handed than the CEO calling him an "ass".

Of course the aloof response directly from Gabe instead of a Valve rep. follows the classic Valve pattern of no PR skills no customer support services we're all accustomed to seeing from a company that still operates like a ma and pop store but on a grander scale.

Also, it probably was his decision to hire that production company so he has no one to blame but himself since he was probably most directly responsible with evaluating that company's level of competence to manage the event.


----------



## connectwise

In fairness Valve screwed up. They didn't communicate properly, they skimped on the tourny and it's come back to bite them. This whole event has set back dota 2 in the esport scene by three ti's.


----------



## phillyd

I'm streaming my 1k mmr ranked games here:
www.twitch.tv/phillyd32


----------



## dezahp

It is just amazing to me how some people are even trying to justify Gaben's actions and bad mouthing James in public. No matter what James or any other employee did, no company or CEO should be attacking and shaming a person publicly.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> In fairness Valve screwed up. They didn't communicate properly, they skimped on the tourny and it's come back to bite them. This whole event has set back dota 2 in the esport scene by three ti's.


That would be wrong. Ti 2 and 3 are both awesome









4 was the bad one


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That would be wrong. Ti 2 and 3 are both awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 was the bad one


The only thing I liked about Ti4 was qualifiers aka eu and na hub.


----------



## Toxsick

Pretty sad, i guess valve thinks he took it a bit "Unprofessionally" according to them , atleast.
What did they really expect from giving him a second "Chance"? if they told him to be himself? lol

Pitty,because i like 2GD really much.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The only thing I liked about Ti4 was qualifiers aka eu and na hub.


Sadly the finals is SOOO deeply in everyone's brain in the bad way now nothing else there seemed to matter. When you combine tower defense meta and 2 Chinese conservative teams, you know you have yourself a disaster. Not to mention Ti3's final is so through-the-roof exciting that they seemed to have produced a north pole-south pole effect with these 2 consecutive Ti's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Pretty sad, i guess valve thinks he took it a bit "Unprofessionally" according to them , atleast.
> What did they really expect from giving him a second "Chance"? if they told him to be himself? lol
> 
> Pitty,because i like 2GD really much.


Lack of communication. Company wants to go legit and act professional, Icefrog only wanted fans to have a good time.

To be honest, until Gabe is willing to further respond to the situation, it just seems that absolutely no one can be fully blamed in the entire incident except Gabe himself calling out James as "an ass" publicly.


----------



## blue1512

Making sex jokes while hosting a tourney in CHINA is not tolerable. Also, this 2GD seemed unprepared for the matches in my opinion. The only thing he gave was those sex jokes, not even anything interesting about the teams. It's not that he was hosting for free. He was paid $12k USD for this job, and he deserved to be called an ass pulling out that bs.


----------



## Toxsick

http://player.twitch.tv/?autoplay=false&video=v50634835&time=5570s
Swindlez got rekt.


----------



## kmac20

This entire scenario is hilarious.

#2GD4President boys.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Making sex jokes while hosting a tourney in CHINA is not tolerable. Also, this 2GD seemed unprepared for the matches in my opinion. The only thing he gave was those sex jokes, not even anything interesting about the teams. It's not that he was hosting for free. He was paid $12k USD for this job, and he deserved to be called an ass pulling out that bs.


I gathered from his explanations that the job as a host is to have a backbone structure of creating interesting and entertaining materials to kill time until matches come, getting the audience ready with knowledge about what they should expect in the matches.

He provides the structure, and the "talents" are supposed to fill up the structure with actual knowledge of the game, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## kmac20

And FYI making jokes and making people laugh is always acceptable no matter the joke or the locale. The chinese disagree though thats why they execute more people than most of the world.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Making sex jokes while hosting a tourney in CHINA is not tolerable. Also, this 2GD seemed unprepared for the matches in my opinion. The only thing he gave was those sex jokes, not even anything interesting about the teams. It's not that he was hosting for free. He was paid $12k USD for this job, and he deserved to be called an ass pulling out that bs.


You know he can be right in every way but the fact that he himself said he had to catch up to current meta.. I say if you don't follow Dota you should not be a host. $12K + accommodations.


----------



## HarrisLam

btw how does it work now that Gabe fires the perfect world for production? I mean, they gotta finish the event still, right?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> btw how does it work now that Gabe fires the perfect world for production? I mean, they gotta finish the event still, right?


Gabe has not fired Perfect World. They have fired the 2GDs Studio.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> btw how does it work now that Gabe fires the perfect world for production? I mean, they gotta finish the event still, right?


The production team for Shanghai Major was KeyTV for the English Broadcast. KeyTV also did production for Nanyang LAN In Singapore and that was another train wreck. Mineski production team was brought in for Nanyang it was so bad. I dont know who was brought in to replace KeyTV for Shanghai.

FYI twitch seems to be dumpster quality tonight with lag and stream dropping, youtube is alot better anyone trying to watch
https://gaming.youtube.com/game/UCoT0xCPOr0vSNW09FZPbVQQ#tab=2


----------



## dezahp

This major is such a joke. Has there even been any esport event that was as bad as this? Absoutely worst quality stream I've seen. Stream keeps cutting out and the audio is even getting trolled too with weird audio effects. I hear machine guns then chinese people constantly talking...***?

i am done with trying to watch any more games. not gonna waste my time on this crap. i dont know, i think i lost any kind of confidence that i still may even have had in valve's integrity and their competence. honestly think ill take a break from dota

edit: there's even just so much more that's even worse. reading about the conditions of the players and staff there from swindle's and bonnie's twitters, etc. the worse i think that topped it off for me is having bonnie, who is only a translator, basically having to become the english production director.


----------



## HarrisLam

You know sometimes, I wonder if the Chinese players themselves feel embarrassed about their own country.

The Olympics has the government behind it so theres no way it will fail hard (pretty successful in fact). But this......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The production team for Shanghai Major was KeyTV for the English Broadcast. KeyTV also did production for Nanyang LAN In Singapore and that was another train wreck. Mineski production team was brought in for Nanyang it was so bad. I dont know who was brought in to replace KeyTV for Shanghai.
> 
> FYI twitch seems to be dumpster quality tonight with lag and stream dropping, youtube is alot better anyone trying to watch
> https://gaming.youtube.com/game/UCoT0xCPOr0vSNW09FZPbVQQ#tab=2


I almost missed your second part. Man I didnt even know youtube has its own game streams now.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> This entire scenario is hilarious.
> 
> #2GD4President boys.


Like I said, this tourny has set back dota 2 as an esport three TIs.

Gaben and valve screwed up so bad. The only thing I'm glad is that I didn't spend the money for the battle compendium.

Watch the russian stream if you want to have a better experience without lag.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> And FYI making jokes and making people laugh is always acceptable no matter the joke or the locale. The chinese disagree though thats why they execute more people than most of the world.


Thats bull****, making a joke like that isnt acceptable when broadcasting a large computer game tournament to a culturally diverse audience. You think it is acceptable to make Nazi jokes in Germany when broadcasting, how about making disparaging comments about blacks or Jews when broadcasting Dota in the States? Honestly, it shows a huge amount of cultural ignorance and he deserved to get warned for it and subsequently fired after not taking the warning to heart.


----------



## kmac20

Well i guess the difference here is that i dont see racist or disparaging remarks about jews or blacks or kind remarks or jokes about nazis as jokes.

Joking about masturbation which everyone does in a country where its "banned" is a joke. "Joking" about "gasing jews" or "killing blacks" is not a joke. What makes a joke is it is funny: it invokes humor and laughter. It also involves an aspect of intent: what the intentions were of the person making the comment: was it to create humor or disparage a specific group or person? What makes a stupid ignorant comment is the fact that it is stupid and ignorant and not in any way funny; it also involves an element of intention. Although intents seem to matter less and less today and people are more concerned about being "PC" or kowtowing to everyone so that no one can be "hurt" even if the intention of the person making a comment is to not hurt a single person.

Though you know what, in reality everyone has a different sense of humor though and to quote a comedian if you cant take a joke **** you.

Here in the states we also have freedom of expression too which goes a long way i guess so theres that. And you're free to express your disgust at a joke. In china you cant even talk about the joke itself nor whether you even thought it was funny or thought it was tactless. So how can anyone even determine whether or not the joke WAS in fact tasteless or WAS in fact HUMOROUS when you cannot even talk about the comment itself?

Sooooo I guess chalk it up to a cultural difference in a facist land that doesn't allow free exchange of ideas and expression? Sounds like a good idea to put people whos entire job is to create a fun active environment via expression talking and exchange of ideas; and especially ones who are known for making low brow humor!

Honestly the fact that people are so pissed about this tells me a lot more about people than it does about 2GD. We all knew he had such a low brow sense of humor and you either liked it or not, but the fact that people are getting so pissy about it is to me even more humorous than the fact that he mad a tactless joke in China about masturbation which IS to me friggin hilarious because of the entire cultural and societal differences, and it would have stood out already on its own as a humorous faux pas, but now its just blown into something much more funny and entertaining to me personally. People so butthurt over a dota caster making an inappropriate joke in a foreign land are probably just salty he got paid so much to cast dota and they didn't.

We have a guy here who could literally be president next year saying he wants to throw out mexicans, build a wall on the border, and ban muslim immigrants whos also a billionaire, and people are more upset over a Dota caster making a masturbation joke in china.

Honestly its so ridiculous and humorous to me this topic doesn't even merit any more of my thought or discussion. It itself is simply one big joke on everyone.


----------



## HarrisLam

then maybe you should start considering actually supporting his run for president. When he actually does become the president, this dota problem *might* go away.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> . What makes a joke is it is funny: it invokes humor and laughter..


The jokes were fine for a comedy club but not for a international event watched by hundereds of thousands across the globe. Chinese definitely dont think it was funny. The following would probably invoke laughter with a Chinese audience:

Hypothetical, 2 Chinese casters casting in Chinese at 2017 Dota International in NY, NY

Caster 1: Next match is between EG and OG, who do you think will win?
Caster 2: OG will win, I'm sure
Caster 1: Why, EG is a very strong team
Caster 2: An American team in New York, they will fail to defend their towers.

Many New Yorkers probably dont think that is very funny, and while the casters are free to say this, it is hardly suitable for a Dota tournament watched by a wide range of people. I would support the Chinese caster getting a reprimand or being fired for making such a 'joke' just like I support 2GD being punished for his 'joke'


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> The jokes were fine for a comedy club but not for a international event watched by hundereds of thousands across the globe. Chinese definitely dont think it was funny. The following would probably invoke laughter with a Chinese audience:
> 
> Hypothetical, 2 Chinese casters casting in Chinese at 2017 Dota International in NY, NY
> 
> Caster 1: Next match is between EG and OG, who do you think will win?
> Caster 2: OG will win, I'm sure
> Caster 1: Why, EG is a very strong team
> Caster 2: An American team in New York, they will fail to defend their towers.
> 
> Many New Yorkers probably dont think that is very funny, and while the casters are free to say this, it is hardly suitable for a Dota tournament watched by a wide range of people. I would support the Chinese caster getting a reprimand or being fired for making such a 'joke' just like I support 2GD being punished for his 'joke'


Where did you pull out that joke though? Savage af


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Where did you pull out that joke though? Savage af


Old Reddit League joke: Why do Americans fail at League? They are bad at defending towers.


----------



## Toxsick

Eh, its understandable they fired him. on valve's point of view.


----------



## connectwise

It's understandable because valve had no idea who he was or what his style is when they invited him to host.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Like I said, this tourny has set back dota 2 as an esport three TIs.
> 
> Gaben and valve screwed up so bad. The only thing I'm glad is that I didn't spend the money for the battle compendium.
> 
> Watch the russian stream if you want to have a better experience without lag.


I think Major have been so bad so far. I thin there just should be only Ti and 1 Major. 3 are too much to manage. This is also the first Compendium I did not buy since Ti3.


----------



## ____

Every time I casually tune into the stream, it's the just the image and no game. I haven't been able to watch a single second of dota the past couple days.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think Major have been so bad so far. I thin there just should be only Ti and 1 Major. 3 are too much to manage. This is also the first Compendium I did not buy since Ti3.


big tournament too often = loses its value and ruin the anticipation

EDIT : isn't this main event already? got game at 1am? Are they crazy?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's understandable because valve had no idea who he was or what his style is when they invited him to host.


They already knew james... at TI3 or TI4 ( cant remember ) he was, and many others, you'd think none of the valve staff is watching those streams/hosts on the panel?

Thats why they thought james deserved a SECOND chance.


----------



## kmac20

2GD had literally been the main host for TI3, had been one of the hosts for TI4, and is not only the main host for DREAMHACK one of the bigger dota tournaments but is the PERSON WHO IS BEHIND THE DOTA 2 DREAMHACK TOURNAMENT EVEN EXISTING.

If Valve doesn't know what hes like by now then they dont even watch any Dota 2 which is not only their own product but one of their main money makers now. Sooooo none of this was a surprise, he is a well known casting and twitch personality, he CREATED ONE OF THE FIRST GAMING CASTING/HOSTING STUDIOS, the GD Studio, was a PROFESSIONAL QUAKE PLAYER (which lead to all this) and has cast, hosted, and secured tournaments for MULTIPLE GAMES both made by Valve and by other companies.

On top of this Bruno, a VALVE EMPLOYEE WHO WAS THE ONE WHO CONTACTED HIM ABOUT HIS "SECOND CHANCE" is according to both of them one of his BEST friends.

None of his actions should have been surprising in the least and if they were that just proves that Valve not only does not observe any of the tournaments for their own products but have no PR or any care in the world past setting up events, not even enough to OBSERVE THE EVENTS THEMSELVES, which at this point have been FIVE INTERNATIONAL TOURNAMENTS not even counting their countless other sponsored CSGO tournaments and tournaments which have featured Valve games such as dreamhack where he has either been a part of the casting/hosting set or again, in the case of dreamhack, THE MAIN DRIVING FORCE AND STUDIO BEHIND DOTA 2 AND SEVERAL OTHER GAMES BEING PLAYED.

He's no outsider, hes not new, he again created the FIRST ESPORTS CASTING/HOSTING COMPANY, the GD Studio, and has been involved in professional gaming (or "esports" as its now known) since BEFORE 2002, when he cast his first tournament, a Quake tournament.

He has therefore been involved therefore in CASTING professional gaming ("esports") for OVER 14 YEARS, been a staple IN professional gaming for OVER 16 years (as he again was a professional Quake player before becoming a caster) which by the way is HALF OF HIS ENTIRE LIFE, and is therefore not only *not new* but is in fact _one of the oldest and longest standing members_ of the professional gaming community.

As someone who clearly cares about esports you should know some of this history. If you knew he was a professional Quake player, you know that game was last really played back in 2004 so thats a minimum of 12 years of casting history, but again his first PROFESSIONAL casting gig was back in 2002 for again Quake, and this is once again not factoring in the amount of time he had already been INVOLVED in _professional gaming_ as a player and not a host or caster.

He is far from being new, far from being new to Valve; his schtick is far from surprising to anyone: he is *well known* for his specific set of humor and jokes. For over 5-10 years now he has been making low brow humorous comments, sarcastic quipshas and again this is nothing new, 5-10 years in esports is ALMOST ITS ENTIRE EXISTENCE (and he has been involved in _professional gaming or esports_ again since almost their inception with the exception of star craft 1).

This has all been known for quite some time, and once again not only has he been around for over 16 years (again to give you an idea this is half of his ENTIRE LIFE) but Valve unless they live in an isolation pod knows ALL OF THIS, has watched his vids, and in fact if YOU watched his cast, you would see his CO CASTERS AND CO HOSTERS thought he was funny too: Merlini, Synderen, Miracle, ALL OF THEM were LAUGHING at his comments the entire time: at some points Merlini couldn't STOP laughing because to *most people*, and not just most people involved in esports but _most people_, he is funny.

Can he make some off color remarks? Yes. In fact the ONE COMMENT i actually would have the biggest issue that he ever made was a comment about a transgender player which was in fact not even that off color but if you really want to get picky here and say he only disparages, that would be the comment to attack.

But is anyone talking about that? No. Where's the backlash from the LGBQT community? Its non existent because _professional gaming_ or "esports" isn't something the majority of people watch. Its a growing niche market. They're talking about a masturbation joke which again we will NEVER KNOW if the majority of the population of the country he was present in thought it was humorous, or a terrible insulting comment, or if they didn't care either way but knew that it was "legally and culturally inappropriate based on the laws and customs of the Chinese government" because THE COMMENT ITSELF CANNOT EVEN BE DISCUSSED IN THE COUNTRY WHERE IT WAS MADE.

And to bring up a parallel to "real sports" and casters in that, what about DON IMUS? Anyone remember his "nappy headed hoes" comment that got him fired? GUESS WHAT? He not only got a second chance, but got REHIRED, makes MILLIONS every year, and STILL makes what many consider "off color" and what I CONSIDER to be MUCH MORE offensive comments, HERE, IN AMERICA. He has called people ***--ts, he has insulted women, and this is just a few honorable mentions among his list of sins. Yet he's still on air.

Soooooooooooo............people care more about a masturabation joke that we will NEVER EVEN KNOW HOW THE COUNTRY IT WAS MADE IN FELT ABOUT IT for a tiny niche market and a guy getting paid 12k more than a guy on a nationally syndicated show calling people the f word, insulting entire groups of women for being black, and overall being a giant douchebag by any REASONABLE standards? Well he's still got his show, and he was given a _second chance_ (i'd argue hes been given a round dozen _second chances_ at this point). Yet of course because reddit is where most people who follow esports spend most of their time discussing it, it SEEMS as if a lot of people care when in fact no one does. Most reasonable people would have found the comment funny, because it was more joking about a *CULTURE THAT ACTIVELY SUPPRESSES GIANT PORTIONS OF THE INTERNET AND THEREFORE FREE SPEECH* than it was about masturbation, and THAT is more than likely the REAL reason Gabe Newell and Valve had to come out and take a stance AGAINST IT: because the Chinese government could add VALVE to the "Great Firewall of China" if they so chose to, and considering China is the MOST POPULATED COUNTRY ON THE PLANET, and has one of the HIGHEST RATES OF PC GAMERS IN THE WORLD, they would be losing MILLIONS, if not BILLIONS of dollars if they did not publicly come out and condemn a comment that was again more POLITICALLY STINGING (addressing the blocking of large portions of the internet) than it was even about masturbation.

The point there is that the GIANT SUBTEXT of the comment most people are talking about is a business (Valves) bottom line could have been impacted (snigger) if China which IS IN FACT one of the largest consumers of PC games elected to block or penalize Valve for a hosts comments about blocked content on their internet. Again it is more about the freedom of expression, or lack thereof, available on the internet in China and Valve is well known for not getting involved in any affairs of this sort, relatively speaking, along with many other tech companies who once again bow down to the Chinese government because THEY WILL LOSE MONEY.

Its not about the comment, its about possible FINANCIAL REPERCUSSIONS OF THE COMMENT. And if Valve didn't know James 2GD Harding, who has been actively involved in _professional gaming_ for a MINIMUM of 16 years, half of his life and really almost the entirety of existence of the professional gaming scene, would make some off color remarks, not only are they oblivious to what their own current, and past, employees do on screen on their biggest game and gaming tournaments do, but they literally have buried their head in the sand and TRULY ARE AT THIS POINT concerned NOTHING for _professional gaming_ or "esports" as a whole, but rather _their bottom line_: THE PROFITS THEY MAKE, and probably would not have given 2 ****s if this was done anywhere else or in fact had been perhaps a comment lets say disparaging Taiwan because the Chinese government probably would have lapped that up and enjoyed it being watched by TINY SUBSET, OF A TINY SUBBSET of a niche market that doesnt speak the language that the joke was made in.


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> _2GDesque wall of text_
> 
> COMMENT ITSELF CANNOT EVEN BE DISCUSSED IN THE COUNTRY WHERE IT WAS MADE.
> 
> _even more text_


Easy enough to find lots of Chinese discussion on this, for example http://bbs.ngacn.cc/read.php?tid=9043219

Yes, 2GD is known for making these types of jokes and has done so forever. Yes, 4Chan and co. think these jokes are very funny. Yes, Valve were stupid to hire him for the job and not give him clear instructions on what was expected. Yes, he can make off color remarks and the CEO of the company that is paying you can give you a warning for doing so. Ignoring a warning from the CEO will get you fired from your job.

Other than that, educate yourself a bit before sprouting all that Axis of evil, China is fascist dictatorship, Taiwan, etc crap. It makes you sound very much like the billionaire politician from NY with the funny hair.


----------



## kmac20

Everything i've said is 100% true, factual and accurate.

Valve was worried about their BOTTOM LINE because someone brought up something MORE TABOO than masturbation: the BASIC FACT THAT CHINA RESTRICTS LARGE SWATHES OF THE INTERNET AND EXPRESSION VIA THE INTERNET. This is their perogative: after all as a company their goal is to make money, and not lose it.

But the VERY FACT that perfect world exists in China and NOT Valve servers shows EXACTLY HOW TRUE THIS IS: they want THEIR hands on this as much as possible. And they more than likley used an INCREDIBLY STUPID EXCUSE in order to exploit this fact :a VERY SMALL PORTION of Chinese viewers WATCH THE ENGLISH STREAM. This is well known because A) if you GO TO A CHINESE STREAMING SITE and compare the numbers to an English one like twictch they are MUCH higher and B) because not everyone in china speaks english.

2GD bringing attention to the fact that the internet in china is HEAVILY MODERATED AND FILTERED is more important to them than the fact that he discussed masturbation. This should be blatantly obvious.

Everything else i've said still stands. China is a more facist place than the USA, this is based on basic facts and logic like the world freedom index, freedom of the press and how it stands in china, and their persecution of political and religious dissidents, which are aslo published by large amount of NGOs world over.

Have I made any comments about the USA NOT being similar ins one aspects? No because in some ways their are overlaps. I'm not singling out the fact of the Chinese governments facism' or lac of it being the problem, but rather than the issue at hand here was NOT MAINLY 2GD pissing off people because of a masturbation joke, but rather the idea that china BLOCKS GIANT PORTIONS OF SPEECH using the "Great Firewall"

Again, 2GD has been around the _professional gaming scene_ (esports) for 16+ years, more than half his life. None of what he did said or does should be a surprise at this point. His hosting personality has remained for the most part consistent, and has ALWAYS BEEN CONSISTENT WHEN IT COMES TO HIS DOTA HOSTING AND CASTING.

When did I ever say China was a dictatorship by the way? They are a communistic state ruled by a 1 party system. I'm not calling them evil, but pointing out that AS SUCH A STATE, they have to maintain a certain status quo that is OBVIOUSLY PRESENT IN THEIR SOCIOECONOMIC AND POLITICAL INFRASTRUCTURE. One way they do this is by HEAVILY MODERATING freedom of speech and expression, again not something im making up, but something again backed up around the world by NGOs and posted in ways again such as the world freedom index, world press index, and all other sorts of lists and rankings.

Their restriction of religions, in particular falun gong is well known. Their executions of prisoners and imprisonment for dissident is well known.

And this makes me sound like donald trump how? Did i say america was perfect/ I believe i said actually that its SPEAKS VOLUMES MORE THAT WE as a country are ABOUT TO POSSIBLY ELECT A MAN that wants to throw out mexicans, BAN MUSLIM IMMIGRANTS and build a LITERAL 21st century great wall of mexico. The USA has more prisoners per capita than ANY country, CHINA INCLUDED. The USA has a huge gun violence problem, China does not. China AND the USA are both rated similarly when it comes to issues concerning BRIBERY, their ignoring of the of environmental problems such as pollution and global warming, and are realted so heavily by our debt/currencies that there in fact aren't that many differences at the core, just that the same things are done different ways. WE have the Patriot Act. We lock up people in black sites around the world and summarily execute people with drone warfare.

I am not speaking about how terrible China is. If you read all of what I wrote this should be obvious. I am instead pointing out the idea that MAYBE the Chinese people and Valve are more worried about political and economic repercussions than they are about public image perception from a MASTURBATION JOKE, especially considering that Valve itself BASICALLY HAS NO PR DEPARTMENT, and doesn't care about their image. If they did they would have offered refunds LONG BEFORE laws in certain states forced them to do so. If they did they would have UPDATED THEIR CURATOR SYSTEM SINCE ITS INCEPTION ALMOST 2 years ago. If they did they would have told everyone what the deal is with HL3. They have a virtual monopoly on PC gaming, and since CHINA is more than likely the LARGEST CONSUMER OF PC GAMES ON THE PLANET, then a threat to that consumption is OBVIOUSLY GOING TO FRIGHTEN THEM MORE THAN A PR ISSUE. Again, as a COMPANY this is their right, their prerogative and the correct choice. And again, this should be obvious to everyone.

But calling me ignorant on this topic when I am answering logically, with reputable facts based on the facts gained and posted by NGOs and governments world wide is.....it is the opposite of ignorant. These are educated statements. China isn't getting mad cause someone jokes about *******. They're getting mad because soemeones joking and bringing political commentary to the table about their restrictions of expression.

He is a funny guy, it was a funny joke. It got a rise (snigger) out of his co casters and commentators. It made people watching the stream laugh. *In fact, I would wager that if Valve HAD NOT FIRED 2GD, and if Gabe Newell had NOT POSTED ON REDDIT ABOUT HIM, that NO ONE, not a single, friggin, person, would have EVEN NOTICED WHAT HE SAID.* He would have hosted the event, it would have ended, and no one would have been the wiser.

Sure people would be commenting like they do after ANY STREAMED EVENT "oh this guy was/wasn't funny. oh this guy shouldn't have said this" but instead of exploding the internet it would have just been like any other _professional gaming_ event with the same reaction from people posting on internet blogs instead of caring about real issues like the fact that our own country has many issues like the ones i have listed or the fact that the country in which is is being hosted has many issues like the ones I have listed.

*So why would GABE NEWELL, who NEVER discusses ANY of things of this nature have come out SO PUBLICLY AGAINST A PERSON that he not only knew would behave in such a way, but to make it PERSONAL in a way that he as a person, business man, game designer, and CEO has NEVER DONE BEFORE?* You tell me. But my guess is that it had to do with some behind the scenes things, either China commenting to Valve about restricting access to their services because a "joke" or rather sarcastic quip was made at their restriction of expression via that same thing which is currently the most freely expressive medium that exists in the world today.

Did Gabe Newell come out when War Z literally robbed people and comment Sergey Titov is an ass because he devalued the public image off Steam as a service which OBVIOUSLY was proven to be a service that U]does not [/U] fact check what a game developer posts on their webpage versus the product and code they actually sell to you? Has Gabe Newell EVER made a comment like the one he did about MUCH BIGGER ISSUES that PLAGUE the public perception and image of Steam as a service or Valve as a company? Not. A. Single. Time. So why is a masturbation joke getting so much flak? You tell me, but I bet my bottom dollar it A) has nothing to do with the masturbation aspect B) has nothing to do with 2GD's obvious lack of dota knowledge this time around and C) has everything to do with stuff behind the scenes: namely money.

Here is another good question: why did they use a production company, and I'm not talking about the GD studio here but the company that VALVE FIRED SIMULTANEOUSLY when this VERY SAME COMPANY which had already gained a piss poor reputation for in the past putting POORLY PRODUCED PRODUCTS that lagged, had streaming issues, and especially had issues for casters in other countries? Why would Valve use the very same company that had already been discredited by multiple sources for poor performance and quality control with terrible stream issues and the likes just to fire them midway through, same as 2GD for the SAME REASON? Has no one else noticed that these basically IDENTICAL SITUATIONS HERE happening at the same damn time? Why is the internet not exploding over that? Because your attention and many other peoples has been DRAWN AWAY FROM IT because GABE FRIGGIN NEWELL made a post on twitter PERSONALLY ATTACKING SOMEONE that he barely knows, clearly because A) he never has watched him bfeore (despite him you know HOSTING TI3 AND 4) as if he had he would have known what to expect from him or B) HAS watched him before, knew what to expect and still made the comment anyawy, just to throw out a personal attack which he has *never done in the past?*

You would think the production company issues would be MORE IMPORTANT than the fact that a guy made a masturbation joke, considering these issues ACTIVELY PREVENTED PEOPLE from viewing the tournament, and therefore very obviously and logically impacted the tournament A MILLION TIMES OVER 2GD's shenanigans? If this event is SO IMPORTANT to Valve, why is it not more of an issue that people literally could not do more than watch SLIDE SHOW QUALITY STREAMS and in some instances not be able to view them at all?

Instead that has sort of been swept under the rug. Because Gabe Newell posted on reddit that "James is an ass". And do I think that THAT is also intentional? You bet your ass I do.


----------



## Blk

Welp, RIP chinese dota. RIP audience.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Welp, RIP chinese dota. RIP audience.


Was going to post this. What is going on? Since TI4 China has been terrible. Have they failed to adapt? Before back in TI1, TI2 and TI3 days casters would always bring up Chinese Dota 2 style of play but now there seem to be none.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Was going to post this. What is going on? Since TI4 China has been terrible. Have they failed to adapt? Before back in TI1, TI2 and TI3 days casters would always bring up Chinese Dota 2 style of play but now there seem to be none.


They reasons floating around about why China has been performing poorly:
Lack of newer players in the pro scene
Chinese New Year so very little practice prior to Major
Lack of tournaments in China

They did have 4 Chinese teams in the top 8 Frankfurt Major and CDEC 2nd at TI5 so I dont think China Dota is dead. This should be huge wakeup call for the whole region and I expect huge roster changes for the Manila Major in June.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They reasons floating around about why China has been performing poorly:
> Lack of newer players in the pro scene
> Chinese New Year so very little practice prior to Major
> Lack of tournaments in China
> 
> They did have 4 Chinese teams in the top 8 Frankfurt Major and CDEC 2nd at TI5 so I dont think China Dota is dead. This should be huge wakeup call for the whole region and I expect huge roster changes for the Manila Major in June.


I hope so. Yes China seems to be mostly same players since TI1 and TI2.


----------



## redalert

http://espn.go.com/esports/story/_/id/14897064/the-great-chinese-collapse-shanghai-major


----------



## dezahp

http://www.pcgamer.com/the-comedy-and-tragedy-of-the-dota-2-shanghai-major/

pretty good read


----------



## connectwise

Secret vs EG


----------



## HarrisLam

wow.....I swear to god, this Major is like....bet against the odds on every match and watch the items roll in

and if OG loses....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> wow.....I swear to god, this Major is like....bet against the odds on every match and watch the items roll in
> 
> and if OG loses....


EG made a big mistake. They said they mostly practiced against Asian teams lol.


----------



## Blk

Alliance and OG are out. what the hell is happening


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Alliance and OG are out. what the hell is happening


Well Dota 2 is not very stable game right now.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> wow.....I swear to god, this Major is like....bet against the odds on every match and watch the items roll in
> 
> and if OG loses....


I heard that due to the early GG by wee in the sercret vs og, and the game was awarded to og at first, over 10k worth of items were won and lost that has to be switched back manually since it was secret that won.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Alliance and OG are out. what the hell is happening


Dat spoiler LOL

I was just about to watch the highlights.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I heard that due to the early GG by wee in the sercret vs og, and the game was awarded to og at first, over 10k worth of items were won and lost that has to be switched back manually since it was secret that won.
> Dat spoiler LOL
> 
> I was just about to watch the highlights.


I do not know why but I like to watch a match more after I missed it knowing the results.


----------



## connectwise

fear da real mvp


----------



## Toxsick

rofl


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I heard that due to the early GG by wee in the sercret vs og, and the game was awarded to og at first, over 10k worth of items were won and lost that has to be switched back manually since it was secret that won.


Is it game 2 we talking about here?

I remember watching game 2 of this series (or was it this one....) during work time, OG got overwhelming advantages at the 30, 40-ish min mark and i was man this is sad to watch. How the hell did secret manage to win?

Probably have to go back to that game and watch
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I do not know why but I like to watch a match more after I missed it knowing the results.


lol

at first i was like ya....that's pretty special of you

then i was like oh....OH.......lol


----------



## redalert

It was game 3 OG vs Secret

if anyone is looking for VODS go here https://www.reddit.com/r/DotaVods/comments/47ifvv/the_shanghai_major_2016/


----------



## Valor958

So many feels about the stupid host who got fired... sheesh... you screw up, be prepared for the repercussions. Don't care who you 'were'... now, you're not









I've enjoyed the tourny so far, pretty good rounds, but a few matches i watched were just... meh. Can't remember which one, but it was an Alliance match that the other team just threw completely after a commanding lead. Everyone in chat saw it coming, it was just dragging out the loss.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Go MVP take the WIN.


----------



## connectwise

You think MVP would win over EG?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So many feels about the stupid host who got fired... sheesh... you screw up, be prepared for the repercussions. Don't care who you 'were'... now, you're not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed the tourny so far, pretty good rounds, but a few matches i watched were just... meh. Can't remember which one, but it was an Alliance match that the other team just threw completely after a commanding lead. Everyone in chat saw it coming, it was just dragging out the loss.


That wasn't the issue at all. People are pissed off at the entiretly of valve's screw up of the whole tourney. James' firing was about their hypocrisy.


----------



## Blk

Kappa NA DOTA Kappa

GO SECRET!


----------



## Blk

So happy for


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Secret



They played out of their minds!!!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> So happy for
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Secret
> 
> 
> 
> They played out of their minds!!!


Did they?

I missed game 1 and 3. If those games were good, I guess it's great that you enjoyed them.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Personally, I'm not very impressed with the last game


----------



## Blk

w33 just rekt everyone as invoker in g3

https://www.livecap.tv/t/dotamajor/ujeYFLu69Wm

Also _that_ play yesterday was sick too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbUtiezmQe0
PLD the lion king


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> w33 just rekt everyone as invoker in g3
> 
> https://www.livecap.tv/t/dotamajor/ujeYFLu69Wm
> 
> Also _that_ play yesterday was sick too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbUtiezmQe0
> PLD the lion king


So wanted to see EG vs Secret in the Finals. Hopefully EGpractices with Western team and not waste time practicing with Chinese teams. They did win Ti5 because of that but this time it did not pay off.


----------



## redalert

The rosters are unlocked again and will lock again on March 27th. This will be the final roster for teams will be allowed to make before TI6. Any teams that make a roster change after the deadline will have to go through the open qualifiers for TI. I wonder how long before 6.87 patch and if Pitlord will come out before TI6. My guess would be late April probably want atleast a month on the new patch before the next major


----------



## HarrisLam

I swear these tournaments are really coming one after another that there's nothing "major" about them anymore.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I swear these tournaments are really coming one after another that there's nothing "major" about them anymore.


Basically Valve killed all the value of other Tournaments. Not sure how long this go. Ti6 will have a much lower price pool then Ti5.


----------



## HarrisLam

i just checked for the Manila Major a bit out of curiosity and i saw the tickets going for like 8.5 USD

is that for a full day? So just 8.5 USD everyday? That's it?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i just checked for the Manila Major a bit out of curiosity and i saw the tickets going for like 8.5 USD
> 
> is that for a full day? So just 8.5 USD everyday? That's it?


They pricing works like this Weekday prices are $4.30/2.15/1.08 Weekend prices $8.60/4.30/2.15
You will need a ticket for each day.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They pricing works like this Weekday prices are $4.30/2.15/1.08 Weekend prices $8.60/4.30/2.15
> You will need a ticket for each day.


that's still very cheap imo


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> that's still very cheap imo


Oh yeah prices are very good compared to previous Valve events
Frankfurt Major was free during the week and $55 for the weekend
Shanghai had pricing for VIP and General admission for the whole event $150 and $75. Weekday prices $15 Weekend $23 and $26
TI5 was $99 for the whole event which was 6 days. VIP were randomly upgraded from general admission.


----------



## bobfig

man just had a 2v5 and won with brood. feels good to pull that off.









match #2223108450


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> man just had a 2v5 and won with brood. feels good to pull that off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> match #2223108450


Me and Flea just dumpstering kids left and right.

Except that void game that was just ABSOLUTELY HOPELESS: 0/8 slark who went 0/2/3 SKILL BUILD: YOU READ RIGHT OCN BROTHERS, he was MAXING ESSENCE SHIFT FIRST, with 0 points in dark pact which DISPELLS STUNS YOU GUYS. Slarks dark pact since its last buff is BY FAR HIS MOST OP SKILL NOW: it is a 40 mana 300 DAMAGE AOE NUKE that REMOVES THE MAJORITY OF DEBUFFS, most important of which is STUNS. There are some things it doesn't remove we all know (and if you enjoy playing slark like i do? learn what those things are a big prominent example is a bunch of veno spells it removes the damage from his Q but i cannot remember right now at 4am if it removes the slow, it does NOT remove venos ulti which does tons of dmg and if you dont let your passive from ulti activate it can kill you in your ulti or shadowbladed in vision, etc there are quite a few spells to learn about which it does not remove but it REMOVES STUNS AND THE MAJORITY OF IMPORTANT DEBUFFS OK?).

But MOST IMPORTANTLY FOR EALRY GAME AND LANE: *Dark Pact is a THREE HUNDRED (300!) damage AOE NUKE that costs a MERE FOURTY (40!!!) mana!* It is as far as i know currently the MOST EFFICIENT DAMAGE/MANA SPELL IN THE GAME: it has raze beat out by a MILE NOW: raze does 325 damage, so 25 more for 90 mana, and while it used to be as far as I know the most efficient damage/mana spell in the game, currently slarks dark pact gives you 7.5dmg/mana and raze gives you 3.611: IT IS TWICE AS EFFICIENT AS RAZE NOW WHEN IT COMES TO DAMAGE/MANA, its nerly GUARANTEED to land if you pounce someone, and it ALSO IS AOE LIKE RAZE. Obviously raze has an edge because you can cast 3 and if you land even 2 razes it does a CRAP LOAD of damage early on (I've been playing SF a lot lately to get better at mid and hes just a hero that rewards high skill and good plays just like slark, and now i can land razes 90% of the time whereas even a few months back before i picked him a bunch i couldn't land them maybe more than 50% of the time and rarely could land double ones with ease or knew the range of his far raze off the top of my head so i would miss out on kills i no longer miss out on, AT ALL. But 7.5dmg/mana compared to RAZE WHICH IS 3.611 DMG/MANA should tell you ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW about how efficient and good that spell is. ON TOP OF ALL THAT it has a SIX (6!!!!!) SECOND COOLDOWN AT LVL 4, and its just obvious what skill to max first in 90% of games now. It lets you kill jungle camps as early as level 7, it is able to be spammed often if youre going up against a stun/debuff heavy team, and it lets you spam it to kill low hp heroes or even medium hp heroes early in the game.

YES, YOU CAN MAKE THE ARGUMENT TO MAX POUNCE FIRST, particularly if you are maybe solo offlaning or need the mobility vs a blink hero or a super high MS hero or heroes that you cannot remove the spells of, but honestly it is hard to justify it when DARK PACT IS AN AOE NUKE that does 300 dmg for 40 mana, and REMOVES STUNS which can arguably, IF YOU KNOW WHEN TO PRECAST IT, guarantees your safety and survivability as much as leap does. I also used to max leap first but honestly the past few months I just cannot justify it in 90+% of games. Dark pact just gives you TOO MUCH for SO LITTLE, and honestly if one leap and a dark pact early on in the game doesn't let you survive a gank or when the enemies jump you, a lower cooldown pounce is not gonna let you live either. And if youre just smart about your pounces and only go when you can guarantee the kill either solo with just dark pact damage or with a teammate, then you wont have to worry about its higher CD in much the same way you do when you only have level 1 blink on QoP: dont blink/pounce aggressively unless A) the kill is guaranteed and/or B) you know where the enemies are and dont have to worry about reprisals.

BUT much the same way SF rewards higher skill play by rewarding last hits heavily (a category of play i pride myself on as i normally play farming heroes and actively practice farming at least once a week in a lobby by myself and versus an unfair bot becuase say what you will about bots play, an unfair bot is very good to practice last hitting against. I promise you this because they are basically cheating the know when to attack PERFECTLY and you have to last hit very well to get your 70/20 cs in 10 mins vs an unfair bot). ALSO: if a 6 second 300 damage aoe nuke that costs 40 mana AND REMOVES STUNS, doesn't get you a kill then also multiple pounces wont get you that kill either: a 8 second pounce that does 250 single target damage wont help you more than dark pact will.

AND AGAIN: DARK PACT IS ALSO A REWARDING SPELL IF YOU KNOW THE TIMES TO CAST IT. If you NEVER KNOW WHEN TO PRECAST DARK PACT or NEVER KNOW WHEN TO SPAM IT OR NEVER KNOW JUST WHEN TO USE IT? Then I could see the argument being made for going a 1/4/1 skill build on slark. But yet again even if you dont know when to precast it? A 4/1/1 skill build on slark will get THOSE PLAYERS MORE KILLS as well just based on its: 1) Mana efficiency 2) damage that is AOE vs a single target spell that does LESS DMG, with a two second longer cooldown AND costs 35 more mana on a low mana low int hero and 3) the fact that even if its unintentional, a dark pact could remove a reprisal stun that that lion throws at you when you leap him because he knows the right clicks and damage is coming AND let us not forget that IT STILL DOES DAMAGE WHEN IT REMOVES THE DEBUFF! Anytime you cast dark pact before the stun/hex/etc comes in you will do a 300 aoe nuke for a mere 40 mana that removes those debuffs and allows you to get those few last hits in if they survived the 350/550 damage combo (dark pact + lvl 1/lvl 4 pounce)

But this slark you guys, NO POINTS IN HIS DARK PACT (Q), 3 POINTS IN ESSENCE SHIFT, and FRIGGIN LEVEL 5 FIFTEEN (15!) MINUTES IN THE FRIGGIN GAME! Combine that with a 0/8 disruptor 6/11 pudge just the definition of hopeless and embodied uncarriable dead weight. like the titanic just sinks to the bottom of the ocean brings everyone down with it and everyones just dead all over. dead weight.

MORAL OF THE STORY YOU GUYS? WHEN YOU SEE YOUR SLARK THAT ALREADY HAS DIED 3 TIMES IN 9 MINUTES MAX ESSENCE SHIFT FIRST AND HAVE ZERO, not even one but ZERO FRIGGIN POINTS IN HIS Q (dark pact)? THAT GAMES JUST OVER YOU GUYS SO PRO TIP JUST ABANDON THAT GAME, utilize your weekly abandon for that game so you dont waste any time, take the cooldown like a man and go get yourself a sandwich, because I just saved you guys 25 mins of heartbreak and useless play! Because I PROMISE YOU GUYS, regardless of HOW HARD you ATTEMPT TO CARRY and how much farm you can get? When you have a 0/8/0 slark who has no ulti 15 mins in the game and is maxing essence shift? That game is 1000000% over and you guys can can thank me later for saving you guys 15 mins because even with that cooldown? AT LEAST NOW YOU CAN GO DO SOMETHING ELSE IN THAT TIME THAT WOULD"VE OTHERWISE BEEN SPENT HAVING TO GET XP SO YOU DONT GET THE ABANDON! This is just TAKING THE ABANDON LIKE A MAN because that is just a lost game and a waste of time already.

YOU ARE WELCOME PEOPLE WHO FIND THEMSELVES WITH A 0/2/3 skillbuild slark who is LEVEL 5 15 MINS IN THE GAME BECAUSE THEY DO NOT KNOW HOW TO NOT FEED EVEN WITH LEAP!


----------



## redalert




----------



## redalert




----------



## Valor958

So, what I gather is... never level Dark Pact because its horrible? It hurts man, the pain, THE PAIN!

Yes, dark pact is highly efficient for quick aoe, but take into consideration a vast majority of Dota 2 slarks are horribad and end up suiciding with it since they can't out heal the loss of life they take from it early on. Regardless of how efficient, it still needs used properly. I've caught a lot of slarks dropping to jungle creeps due to that since they don't allow time to heal after hitting 6. To not level it at ALL is just dumb... but this is Dota. Dumb opinionated turds, always.


----------



## HarrisLam

and so it has come true

The day that I fear so much has come (dota pit)


----------



## redalert

Im not sure if there is just trolling going on or twitter accounts were hacked but Team Secret is apparently removing Misery and W33ha. .

Oh a new patch also http://www.dota2.com/springcleaning

Well its official Team Secrets director posted the new roster changes. Arteezy and universe have joined Secret. Now who joins EG Zai? offlane support carry? and who will be the other player? Arteezy never looked right on EG as the carry but Universe is just a huge surprise . All this on 3 -22 day lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Well its official Team Secrets director posted the new roster changes. Arteezy and universe have joined Secret. Now who joins EG Zai? offlane support carry? and who will be the other player? Arteezy never looked right on EG as the carry but Universe is just a huge surprise . All this on 3 -22 day lol


RTZ is one fluctuating mofo....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> RTZ is one fluctuating mofo....


He looked so uncomfortable on carry's heroes compared to when he was playing mid. It makes sense for EG to make the change. It sucks for W33ha and Misery since roster locks on the 27th.


----------



## connectwise

....

I'm so lost, I don't know who I can support now. I think I might have to switch to secret, but ppd still my fave player....

Team Secret shuffle's killing ESPORTS!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ....
> 
> I'm so lost, I don't know who I can support now. I think I might have to switch to secret, but ppd still my fave player....
> 
> Team Secret shuffle's killing ESPORTS!


http://fragbite.se/dota2/news/38741/report-eg-exodus-continues-as-sumail-and-fear-reportedly-leave-the-team

who knows if its true but if it is EG has major problem that needs to be solved pretty quick


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> He looked so uncomfortable on carry's heroes compared to when he was playing mid. It makes sense for EG to make the change. It sucks for W33ha and Misery since roster locks on the 27th.


One of the side effects of swapping out Aui for RTZ.

What a drama queen that team has been in the recent year

I hope the new link Red posted isnt true. If it is, it would be a swap of soul of the team where only the name remains. I hate it when that happens cuz I always remember the teams through the players.

Also, Fear essentially = EG. If Fear wants to leave, something really is happening imo.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> One of the side effects of swapping out Aui for RTZ.
> 
> What a drama queen that team has been in the recent year
> 
> I hope the new link Red posted isnt true. If it is, it would be a swap of soul of the team where only the name remains. I hate it when that happens cuz I always remember the teams through the players.
> 
> Also, Fear essentially = EG. If Fear wants to leave, something really is happening imo.


It looks like the story is false http://www.polygon.com/2016/3/23/11295586/evil-geniuses-team-secret-roster-changes-manila-TI6-deadline

Rumor is PPD, Fear Sumail Aui Bulba on EG . I think it would be zai instead of Bulba but hes trying finish up school. Zai could be EG's sub and replace Bulba as possibility. We will find out soon enough roster locks are on the 27th.


----------



## rtikphox

EG better off just hiring Misery & w33, sure they under-preformed a bit dur Shanghai Majors, but no excuse for kicking. Having Bubla + Aui just means we're back to that old team liquid lineup that always hits 2 place in minor tournaments and top 3 in major ones. Also Chinese dota is pretty much dead now. They think they can spread 2 teams a tier 1 and tier 2 team into 3-4 teams is just bad. Just bring back Old Boys team again: Lamn, ROTK, Burning, Fenrir + FY. Then have Hao and the other rejects on the other team. Almost all the new chinese dota player are pretty new and slow to learn. The Koreans have a higher chance to create 4-5 new pro teams than China ATM and just wipe Dota like they did Starcraft 2.

What's worst in dota now is the PAID mods, wow they tried to pull that one in Skyrim now they trying it on dota 2 custom maps! No one is gonna pay for custom maps if the better ones are FREE?


----------



## redalert

The spring cleaning patch went live but lots of bugs atm with keybinds autocfg files not working crashing etc expect alot of smaller patches to come out today.

W33ha and Misery formed a new team with Resolution Saska and Moo. No name atm.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dota 2 teams have become a mess. I might just stop watching Pro Dota all together. The biggest mistake for EG was dropping Aui. Clearly they could have not been any worse since they did not win anything faster that.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dota 2 teams have become a mess. I might just stop watching Pro Dota all together. The biggest mistake for EG was dropping Aui. Clearly they could have not been any worse since they did not win anything faster that.


It was a questionable move when it happened and it obviously failed and caused all these roster changes now . If the move doesnt happen rtz probably stays on Secret and probably none of this happens.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anyone keeping track for Vulkan development for Dota 2/Source 2? I just want more performance out of my Surface Pro 3. DX11 is too inefficient .


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyone keeping track for Vulkan development for Dota 2/Source 2? I just want more performance out of my Surface Pro 3. DX11 is too inefficient .


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXyZ4YaktyU&t=1h27m25s


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXyZ4YaktyU&t=1h27m25s


Thanks.


----------



## redalert

TI6 info finally









August 8-13th Ticket prices $75 for Midweek ticket and $100 for the weekend, really should be a single ticket for the whole event. TI5 prices were $100 for whole event.

TI open qualifiers start June 21st and regional qualifiers start 25th.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Ti6 might be the last Ti i watch.

Do not know what to follow anymore.


----------



## redalert




----------



## rtikphox

Yea I understand what you mean. It's pretty much an ex-hon sc2 rejects game now. APEM mode, almost no early/mid game no more with the super fast gold. 1000+ gold bounties makes last hitting no skill needed. They basically made the game a LoL/HoTS clone now. I haven't bought a single ticket since summit 3/Shanghai Majors.

Just look at the chinese teams, instead of Old Men/Old Boys or DK stack they choose to spread the veterans, making every chinese team weak. I'd say besdies Chuan/Faith and FY/Fenrir combo there really isn't anything exciting to watch on chinese teams aside from the occasional Burning/Yamateh/Hao snowball carry games.

Then again NA dota is pretty much like LoL with the CLG/TSM hype like how u got team Sunsfan DC & Cyborg Matt's Team Secret. Cuz there isn't an open bracket for public teams to advance and play vs. pros there really isn't any ACTUAL tournament, they could be just actors or characters being picked to win this season like SC2.

One thing I hate was the vulkan talk on dota 2, meanwhile asspects like crossfire/SLI has never been supported. We have been asking for this feature since 2010!!!! Or resolution higher than 1080p is really implemented. There's no clan game support and only cancerous solo rank mm. Game was fun for a decade but the casuals killed it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


First game was good.

but I feel like for the 2nd game, it's more about LGD messing up than Navi being on fire.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> Yea I understand what you mean. It's pretty much an ex-hon sc2 rejects game now. APEM mode, almost no early/mid game no more with the super fast gold. 1000+ gold bounties makes last hitting no skill needed. They basically made the game a LoL/HoTS clone now. I haven't bought a single ticket since summit 3/Shanghai Majors.
> 
> Just look at the chinese teams, instead of Old Men/Old Boys or DK stack they choose to spread the veterans, making every chinese team weak. I'd say besdies Chuan/Faith and FY/Fenrir combo there really isn't anything exciting to watch on chinese teams aside from the occasional Burning/Yamateh/Hao snowball carry games.
> 
> Then again NA dota is pretty much like LoL with the CLG/TSM hype like how u got team Sunsfan DC & Cyborg Matt's Team Secret. Cuz there isn't an open bracket for public teams to advance and play vs. pros there really isn't any ACTUAL tournament, they could be just actors or characters being picked to win this season like SC2.
> 
> One thing I hate was the vulkan talk on dota 2, meanwhile asspects like crossfire/SLI has never been supported. We have been asking for this feature since 2010!!!! Or resolution higher than 1080p is really implemented. There's no clan game support and only cancerous solo rank mm. Game was fun for a decade but the casuals killed it.


Valve started an open bracket format for TI5 and every major. Eu region gets over a 1000+ teams signed up and NA region normally gets over 500+ teams when the open qualifiers start.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Guys watch Navi vs VGR Game 1. Its Ti3 vibes all over again. All I can say its good to see some other teams do goon then EG/Secret


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Guys watch Navi vs VGR Game 1. Its Ti3 vibes all over again. All I can say its good to see some other teams do goon then EG/Secret


https://www.livecap.tv/t/dotastarladder_en/upkurrmxDkc

Hard to find a more entertaining game than that game 1


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://www.livecap.tv/t/dotastarladder_en/upkurrmxDkc
> 
> Hard to find a more entertaining game than that game 1


that over confidence in the last game though


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> that over confidence in the last game though


Navis problem right now is their Carry does not farm fast enough. In 4 games VCR carry was at the top.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Navis problem right now is their Carry does not farm fast enough. In 4 games VCR carry was at the top.


the problem i saw in that game wasn't what you described


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



at one point (40-45 mins), Gyro has completely caught up with jugg in terms of net worth, Dendi was playing out of his mind too

Just before Gyro bought that rapier, they were showing excellent momentum, plus with Aegis, I suppose that's why he bought the rapier.

Problem was that they forgot how they could easily lose a fight before the 35 min mark, and being in enemy's base they didn't show respect when no one on that side was down. I suspect Jugg's dmg output at that time can match the Gyro with rapier anyway.

If they didn't buy the rapier and lost that fight, its kinda like regroup and restart the situation with a slight disadvantage, but losing the rapier there was a direct game loss.

They won so many fights to the point where they thought they could win a high ground fight 5v5, not very wise when you have a rapier on your team, which, in my opinion, they shouldn't have in the first place. Even at same net worth, Jugg is just so much stronger with so many dodging spells that rapier on gyro isn't a good idea unless you are just that close to losing. Ember spirit might have been fine though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> the problem i saw in that game wasn't what you described
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> at one point (40-45 mins), Gyro has completely caught up with jugg in terms of net worth, Dendi was playing out of his mind too
> 
> Just before Gyro bought that rapier, they were showing excellent momentum, plus with Aegis, I suppose that's why he bought the rapier.
> 
> Problem was that they forgot how they could easily lose a fight before the 35 min mark, and being in enemy's base they didn't show respect when no one on that side was down. I suspect Jugg's dmg output at that time can match the Gyro with rapier anyway.
> 
> If they didn't buy the rapier and lost that fight, its kinda like regroup and restart the situation with a slight disadvantage, but losing the rapier there was a direct game loss.
> 
> They won so many fights to the point where they thought they could win a high ground fight 5v5, not very wise when you have a rapier on your team, which, in my opinion, they shouldn't have in the first place. Even at same net worth, Jugg is just so much stronger with so many dodging spells that rapier on gyro isn't a good idea unless you are just that close to losing. Ember spirit might have been fine though.


Yes but thats is only game 4. Dendi still always carrying his team. Waiting that long for DityRa to come online made it so the other team always had a advantage in net worth. Navi was always playing from behind in all 4 games trying to win with clutch plays but thats not how Dota 2 works. Its actually who builds the most net worth can make more mistakes. There was a fight in Game 3 at the very end that was executed very well by Navi but that where too far behind. I hope they learn from this because they are a very good team.


----------



## HarrisLam

it can't be helped that their current carry somehow can't even match up to xbox's standards.

Didn't like Xbox when he was in Navi, somehow he played recklessly in the team. Gotta say though, he played a pretty good Gyro even then.


----------



## jprovido

it's been tough adjusting to NA servers. finally hit 5k


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> it's been tough adjusting to NA servers. finally hit 5k


Congrats


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> it's been tough adjusting to NA servers. finally hit 5k


Congrats! We got another 5k member to help us grind to TI15!


----------



## redalert




----------



## connectwise

Counter initiation too OP.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just shows All-Star Teams do not work well. You cant Mix gold and diamond. You need chemistry.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> video


I was wondering if you were gonna post something about that game.

Watched game 1, got way too tired and took a nap, woke up to the recaps of game 2

I literally cursed at monitor while that was being played. Seriously? I missed THAT?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just shows All-Star Teams do not work well. You cant Mix gold and diamond. You need chemistry.












They JUST formed man....





Top 10 plays of the night on ESPN

we real sports now


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/687


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So many Items is making the game much harder for new players.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So many Items is making the game much harder for new players.


just the way i like it


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So many Items is making the game much harder for new players.


new players? Hell, I'm having trouble figuring out what i should buy on my 2-skill carries.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> new players? Hell, I'm having trouble figuring out what i should buy on my 2-skill carries.


Yeah. Try to get into Dota 2 now its probably impossible.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So many Items is making the game much harder for new players.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> new players? Hell, I'm having trouble figuring out what i should buy on my 2-skill carries.


Now my Crystal Maiden can become a Carry Maiden with the new update!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. Try to get into Dota 2 now its probably impossible.


I think they making it easier for LOL players to join from the looks of it.


----------



## redalert

http://www.themanilamajor.com/


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> guys


I actually did not know about the update at the time I was making that reply.

It was hard enough as it is.

Give me a minute, I mean, a week, while I digest the patch guys.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I hope Navi performs.


----------



## HarrisLam

ok, i finish reading the patch notes

My very shallow dota knowledge told me that :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1) they buried OD back to the grave
2) they buffed weaver very very hard (buffs on linkens and butterfly, fact that you can get a mini-deso before the real thing, even the new dragon lance changed for the better if you were into that sort of thing)


----------



## nickcnse

So far the new patch is very interesting. I felt that the dragon lance upgrade was going to impact my Sniper game a little bit more than it actually did. Seeing a lot of LC play with the echo saber. You guys see any melee carry being solidly better with the echo saber?


----------



## connectwise

Tons of melee carries are better with echo. For PA going echo is a huge viable mid game option, so is for sven and slark etc.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> So far the new patch is very interesting. I felt that the dragon lance upgrade was going to impact my Sniper game a little bit more than it actually did. Seeing a lot of LC play with the echo saber. You guys see any melee carry being solidly better with the echo saber?


Slardar and Wraith King pretty good with echo saber.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Slardar and Wraith King pretty good with echo saber.


I have had good results with both Sven and Tiny with Echo Sabre.


----------



## connectwise

I actually would not get it on WK or sven anymore. WK and sven is so strong with armlet/blademail this patch.


----------



## HarrisLam

am I delusional or are pro games this patch ending really really early? Talking about before 30 min mark

Valve might want to look into that, or else that "grand finals day" of every TI and major will last like 2.5 hours.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> am I delusional or are pro games this patch ending really really early? Talking about before 30 min mark
> 
> Valve might want to look into that, or else that "grand finals day" of every TI and major will last like 2.5 hours.


Pretty common when new patches come out. Teams trying to figure out what works and most Tier 1 teams have yet to even play the new patch.


----------



## Valor958

Anyone still actually playing? lol. Looking to farm some group mmr.

Valor958 here on steam


----------



## connectwise

Pretty sure nobody quits dota








We just can't


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Pretty sure nobody quits dota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just can't


Overwatch is practically League of Legends + CS GO. CS GO is that CS 1.5 game without the phsyics and bunny hoppping. TF2 that Cartoon version of HL2. GTA 5 well it was great but online verison full of hackers since day 1. Garry Mod that Left for Dead mod whore, Civ 5 holely crap it's that unbalance POC game that forced OG players to go back to Civ 4 and Civ 3 games and modded maps to enjoy real balance.


----------



## redalert




----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/international/battlepass/


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Is anyone else sorely disappointed in the Immortals this year ?

The only 1 I like so far, I will probably never unlock and will cost hundreds of dollars if it ever hits the market ... haha

****EDIT****

I wonder how much it will cost to "buy" all the unlocks via compendium points


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Is anyone else sorely disappointed in the Immortals this year ?
> 
> The only 1 I like so far, I will probably never unlock and will cost hundreds of dollars if it ever hits the market ... haha


I only liked the Jugg healing ward.

And they won't cost all that much. Prices dropped like dirt once they got unlocked last year. Even golden ones weren't all that.
Quote:


> I wonder how much it will cost to "buy" all the unlocks via compendium points


don't you worry bro, the chinese will figure it out themselves.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Is anyone else sorely disappointed in the Immortals this year ?
> 
> The only 1 I like so far, I will probably never unlock and will cost hundreds of dollars if it ever hits the market ... haha
> 
> ****EDIT****
> 
> I wonder how much it will cost to "buy" all the unlocks via compendium points


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I only liked the Jugg healing ward.
> 
> And they won't cost all that much. Prices dropped like dirt once they got unlocked last year. Even golden ones weren't all that.
> don't you worry bro, the chinese will figure it out themselves.


Yeah the immortals that are directly from the TI compendium are never alot. I remember people thinking the Faceless Rex courier would be worth hundreds it was between $20-30


----------



## bobfig

just spend the 26$ and you will unlock all the common but one. i bought it and got the jugg healing ward


----------



## rtikphox

I've boycotted bying anything for dota 2 since summit 3/DAC cuz of the macro scripts and bad matchmaking. Though the reclaibration MMR is very tempting. And yes the immortals really suck this major only that phoenix? one looks ok, besides the golden jug healing ward.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> I've boycotted bying anything for dota 2 since summit 3/DAC cuz of the macro scripts and bad matchmaking. Though the reclaibration MMR is very tempting. And yes the immortals really suck this major only that phoenix? one looks ok, besides the golden jug healing ward.


You actually liked the golden jug healing ward? (or did I read that wrong)

I'm quite surprised. When I saw it, the word "Chinese" immediately came to mind. More and more "status symbol" in dota cosmetics are rolling out that really seem to target the Chinese crowd it's really quite disgusting in my opinion. Each year the top limit got more and more ridiculous. More and more golden items coming out.

But I agree that the MMR reset is a great idea. I got stuck in 2.8 - 3.1K for like 2 years. Not having high hopes, just looking to get back to the 3.5 - 3.8 range, where at least there's a chance that someone will look to actively support and people that are more willing to communicate, so I bought the battle pass last night and got my first season rank game in.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

With each new compendium brings about months of super try-hard 5 man super push teams ... ... frustrating as hell


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> With each new compendium brings about months of super try-hard 5 man super push teams ... ... frustrating as hell


Just don't do ganking lineups and you should be fine.

maybe try out some of the high ground defense heros?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Just don't do ganking lineups and you should be fine.
> 
> maybe try out some of the high ground defense heros?


Normally I spam Invoker ( yes, I am cancer but I love the versatility and the challenge of the hero) but it has left me with a very small pool of heroes that I know (I get forced mid basically every game)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Normally I spam Invoker ( yes, I am cancer but I love the versatility and the challenge of the hero) but it has left me with a very small pool of heroes that I know (I get forced mid basically every game)


If you can actually play invoker, more power to you!! (one of the heros I can not, and will not ever play)

I think invoker is indeed a very good spam option in these patches until more big patches coming out. One of the very few heros that I hate that also gets picked every game at the same time.

It's even better if you can actually lane where your hero should lane without being pushed into unwanted positions, so I think you are in really good shape


----------



## redalert

FYI Vulkan support for Dota 2 should be coming soon probably sometime next week.


----------



## connectwise

What exactly is this vulcan? All I read is crap posting on reddit about how it's coming now.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Is anyone else sorely disappointed in the Immortals this year ?
> 
> The only 1 I like so far, I will probably never unlock and will cost hundreds of dollars if it ever hits the market ... haha
> 
> ****EDIT****
> 
> I wonder how much it will cost to "buy" all the unlocks via compendium points


I don't know - but for some reason Bambi's immortal looks more scary when I see it flying with all that shiny stuff - makes you wonder how much damage it does when it hits you.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What exactly is this vulcan? All I read is crap posting on reddit about how it's coming now.


An API that is suppose to make it work better - suppose to make PC Games perform better across all OS platforms.

More info can be found here:

http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/technologies-gaming/vulkan

Its a descendant of AMD's Mantle API.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What exactly is this vulcan? All I read is crap posting on reddit about how it's coming now.






Video I posted a few months ago Vulkan=better latency and improved framerates during teamfights


----------



## redalert

* The beta version of Vulkan support for Dota 2 is now available via DLC. Vulkan is a high-efficiency cross-platform graphics API for modern GPUs. For more information on Vulkan visit http://www.khronos.org/vulkan/.

Technical notes:
* Please make sure to opt-in to the Steam Client Beta for the latest Steam Vulkan Overlay (fixes performance issue with Steam Overlay).
* Enable with the -vulkan launch option after downloading the Vulkan Beta DLC. Remove -dx9/-dx11/-gl (if present) from any previous launch options.

Minimum requirements:
- Windows 7/8/10 64-bit: NVIDIA 600-series+ (365.19+ driver), AMD 7700+ (Crimson 16.5.2.1+ driver)
- Linux 64-bit: NVIDIA 600-series+ (364.16+ driver), AMD GCN 1.2 (16.20.3 driver)
- 2GB of GPU memory required - may experience crashes with < 2GB of GPU memory.

* The first time you run with Vulkan you may experience short stutters while the engine caches shaders on disk. After playing through or watching a match, these stutters should go away.

* There is a known issue on Linux with NVIDIA GPUs where tearing can be observed even when vertical sync is enabled. NVIDIA is aware of the issue and it will be fixed in the future through a driver update.

* Please file any bugs with the Vulkan version at https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2-Vulkan/issues/

Its recommended to use the newest AMD and Nvidia drivers that were released today
Be sure to check mark the Dota 2 Vulkan Support DLC
You can use -vconsole to check to make sure Vulkan is working correctly

The first time you run with Vulkan you may experience short stutters while the engine caches shaders on disk. After playing through or watching a match, these stutters should go away.

I havent seen any benchmarks so far with Vulkan


----------



## kantxcape

Ive tried Dota 2 with vulkan last night and the performance seemed worse than dx9/11. Also there isn't crossfire support. Gonna try it out once again when i get home from work.


----------



## HarrisLam

anyone of you got the battle pass for the new international?

I very rarely buy dota items, so I figured ill throw 10 bucks in it just for the MMR re-calibration also as a way to support the game.

Could potentially got more than 5 bucks back when the items unlock from the market


----------



## Jim888

So i feel kinda lost, whos hot now (teams and characters) whos favorites fkr thr international?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> So i feel kinda lost, whos hot now (teams and characters) whos favorites fkr thr international?


This TI will have probably have the biggest amount of teams that will have a legit chance to win TI6.

Liquid, OG, EG, Secret probably the top in the West
MVP, Fnatic in SEA
China is probably the biggest unknown after the awful performance at Shanghai
Newbee, LGD, Wings and VG reborn considered the best in China atm

With Manila major coming up and ESL Frankfurt, Summit 5 and Starladder still alot of tourneys to be played before TI6 and 6.87 is still relatively new.

Doom, Earth Spirit, Slardar, Phoenix, and beastmaster probably the most popular heroes in pro games atm. Mirana and timbersaw are starting to rise and I wont be surprise if timbersaw starts becoming 1st ban material


----------



## lester007

vulcan is available on DoTA2 anyone tried it?


----------



## connectwise

Downloaded the newest patch and isntalled it, haven't had the chance to play yet agin though.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This TI will have probably have the biggest amount of teams that will have a legit chance to win TI6.
> 
> Liquid, OG, EG, Secret probably the top in the West
> MVP, Fnatic in SEA
> China is probably the biggest unknown after the awful performance at Shanghai
> Newbee, LGD, Wings and VG reborn considered the best in China atm
> 
> With Manila major coming up and ESL Frankfurt, Summit 5 and Starladder still alot of tourneys to be played before TI6 and 6.87 is still relatively new.
> 
> Doom, Earth Spirit, Slardar, Phoenix, and beastmaster probably the most popular heroes in pro games atm. Mirana and timbersaw are starting to rise and I wont be surprise if timbersaw starts becoming 1st ban material


I have Waga to show me how to play and I have you to help me fill in my compendium ... ... My life is so much easier with you guys around ... XD


----------



## Waroo

is ther any site to keep me informed about pro dota? roster changes and what not?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waroo*
> 
> is ther any site to keep me informed about pro dota? roster changes and what not?


http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/Main_Page
http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2
http://www.joindota.com/en/start
http://www.datdota.com/
http://www.dotabuff.com/esports

I use liquidpedia the most
datdota and dotabuff are more stats related than roster changes


----------



## redalert

The Manila Major starts 24 hours from now so get your predictions in if you have a compendium.

Schedule for the games and brackets
https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/4m0xrf/the_2016_manila_major_survival_guide/
http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/Manila_Major/2016


----------



## HarrisLam

I missed the predicts, but crap......I'm so confused now

I saw somewhere in the client that "international 2016 compendiuim is coming soon."

Is the battle pass compendium NOT the actual international compendium?

If I have to pay another ten bucks later, I feel like kicking myself


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I missed the predicts, but crap......I'm so confused now
> 
> I saw somewhere in the client that "international 2016 compendiuim is coming soon."
> 
> Is the battle pass compendium NOT the actual international compendium?
> 
> If I have to pay another ten bucks later, I feel like kicking myself


The International Compendium hasnt been added yet to the battle pass, it will probably be added after Manila Major


----------



## kmac20

NO ******* WONDER THIS GAMES BRIGHTNESS IS COMPLETELY AND TOTALLY F'D UP.

Must be all that Vulcan crap. I swear to god when I'm staring at the character select screen it feels like i'm being blinded. Morphling looks like hes got 10 spotlights on him


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

due to /r/hardwareswap's new rule change I need vouches from here from anyone I sold items to so I can post. Just need to message mod mail verifying I sold you x y and z.

I'd be very grateful ( I believe most are in the csgo thread since it was mostly keys).

Please, PM before doing this, thanks.

Edit:

By post I mean post a new submission


----------



## redalert

What an interesting tournament so far at Manila. PGL production has been great, crowd has been really good and EG and Secret finishing in the dumpster.
FYI Zai has been playing for Kaipi the past couple weeks and there are rumors that he left the team today. He is listed as an official sub for EG so if they switched Zai for Bulba they wouldnt have to play in the open qualifiers. The other possible scenario would be Zai to secret Universe back to EG.

To top things off we get El Classico Navi vs Alliance in a BO3 in the loser bracket, there was over 2 million viewers watching including all of the twitch streams, youtube and the Chinese streams.


----------



## redalert

Aui was kicked, universe and zai to EG and bulba to secret. Now if valve does the right thing the rules say that EG and Secret will have to play in the open qualifiers for TI6.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Aui was kicked, universe and zai to EG and bulba to secret. Now if valve does the right thing the rules say that EG and Secret will have to play in the open qualifiers for TI6.


Aui kicked AGAIN?


----------



## defhed

This compendium is bullsh.. This recalibration is a complete lie. It is not a recalibration at all. It places you in 10 matches at your current MMR.

I'm just pissed because I've been playing on my account for like.. i don't know.. 3-4 years. I can't even remember how long ago beta was released. Anyway, I've always been average 3.5k MMR.. The highest I had reached was 4k.. But I swear the hidden pool is real and I'm in it. Since the last patch I've done nothing but lose lose lose. I've plummeted to 2600 MMR because I get nothing but idiots on my team who feed, play like trash, pick stupid line ups... always picking trash heroes like Alchemist and AM every game... Do stupid sh like thinking Tinker doesn't need to upgrade Dagon past lvl 2 and rushing Radiance on Void with boots of speed... Then all the constant trash play leads to my own demise in gameplay and even when I try my hardest to win, my team is just a distaster.

So I recalibrate and it just places me in games at my same MMR and gives me the same MMR...

So i create my first smurf and dominate my first couple games which then places me in a proper hidden MMR where I actually get competent team mates who know how to play, but yet all of the enemies are competent players as well and I've won probably 70% of my games and will probably get placed in at least 3500 MMR after I reach high enough lvl to calibrate.

I bought this stupid compendium and I'm not even playing the damn account.

Further more, F these quests... These quests are ruining matches. This is not a quest game... I don't need team mates picking heroes for ulterior reasons and trying to complete some stupid task in the game. I need team mates picking and playing to win.


----------



## redalert

http://store.steampowered.com/news/22385/
http://blog.dota2.com/2016/06/manila-champions-ti-qualifiers-and-6-88-gameplay-update/


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defhed*
> 
> This compendium is bullsh.. This recalibration is a complete lie. It is not a recalibration at all. It places you in 10 matches at your current MMR.
> 
> I'm just pissed because I've been playing on my account for like.. i don't know.. 3-4 years. I can't even remember how long ago beta was released. Anyway, I've always been average 3.5k MMR.. The highest I had reached was 4k.. But I swear the hidden pool is real and I'm in it. Since the last patch I've done nothing but lose lose lose. I've plummeted to 2600 MMR because I get nothing but idiots on my team who feed, play like trash, pick stupid line ups... always picking trash heroes like Alchemist and AM every game... Do stupid sh like thinking Tinker doesn't need to upgrade Dagon past lvl 2 and rushing Radiance on Void with boots of speed... Then all the constant trash play leads to my own demise in gameplay and even when I try my hardest to win, my team is just a distaster.
> 
> So I recalibrate and it just places me in games at my same MMR and gives me the same MMR...
> 
> So i create my first smurf and dominate my first couple games which then places me in a proper hidden MMR where I actually get competent team mates who know how to play, but yet all of the enemies are competent players as well and I've won probably 70% of my games and will probably get placed in at least 3500 MMR after I reach high enough lvl to calibrate.
> 
> I bought this stupid compendium and I'm not even playing the damn account.
> 
> Further more, F these quests... These quests are ruining matches. This is not a quest game... I don't need team mates picking heroes for ulterior reasons and trying to complete some stupid task in the game. I need team mates picking and playing to win.


Glad I didn't buy it. I am 3.3k-3.6k for years until last 2 years. now down to 2.2k. Really there isn't really a difference in MMR from 3k to 2k pubs. There's only a honest spike prob. at 3.0k people start warding and at, 3.5k the games are easier since people give up faster or know it's over.

All my friends that bought it, got re-calibrated lower than their current MMR. I think one was party 3.5k recalibrated to 2.9k. One was 4.1k recalibrated at 3.2k mmr, so yea until they fix forced 50% and weeding out people with bad internet and smurfs the MMR system is broken I'd rather have a league system. Where people get vouched in or out depending how bad they do.


----------



## connectwise

I think we all knew deep down that the compendium was bull.

I went from 3.8 to 2.8. I've seen quite a bit of difference. Even between 3 and 2.8k. But then again they may just be on their "off"heroes.

http://welcomehome.gg/


----------



## grss1982

Congrats to OG for winning the Manila Majors.

LINK: http://esports.inquirer.net/15630/og-wins-manila-major

That Sven and Wraith Knight picks came out of nowhere.


----------



## HarrisLam

im kind of surprised by the reactions from all of you.

I bought the compendium solely for the purpose of re-calibration. Upon the first few games I already feel like I'm getting much better games than before. Carries are always at least semi-competent. People dont get (too) mad if they are left to be supports, and often perform pretty well.

I went 7-3 after 10 games. Almost 8-2, but, gotta have bad games with selfish players right? Went from 2.9~3k to 3.3k.

It wasn't as high as I wanted (my games feel like they are 3.4-3.6 from my past experience in that bracket), but it was improvement regardless (and it totally makes sense after @defhed talked about it. I won 4 extra games, roughly ~400MMR increase?)

I do notice a drop in quality of the games recently. They go back to looking like 2.9k games where carries always pick first, always 3 melee heros in a row, solo 5th pick support almost every game. But if you only focus strictly on the re-calibration itself, I don't think it's that bad. In most of the games during the calibration about 2 weeks ago, you can tell the players actually care about winning and play to what the team needs (it will only get worse from now as most ppl finished re-cal already)


----------



## redalert




----------



## Gregaroon

It feels like with all of the people playing international ranked, normal ranked has gotten better for me. I get much better games now with people not giving up as fast, and actually communicating with each other. Me and my friend were doing the international ranked, and it seems like its usually a stomp one way or the other. We usually snowballed super hard and crushed them, or got completely outplayed. Even if they were playing super in the meta heroes, we didn't lose because of that, but simply getting completely outplayed. When I switched to some normal ranked games, the games seem to be much tamer, and much more even. Also toxicity seems to increase exponentially the higher you climb. I feel like I had the best and most fun games when I was around 3.4k-3.5k, but now around 4k everyone is just so toxic. I climbed to 4.1k solo, and then dropped to 3.9k because people do not want to work together and give up so fast. Mind you that was a few months ago, and now it feels like the games are much more even and my teammates will communicate more. I feel like normal ranked is a much better option to play while the international ranked is going on.


----------



## HarrisLam

can I use blademail to counter blademail?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> can I use blademail to counter blademail?


No - I don't think it works that way - I tried.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What is up with Navi vs OG. They cant seem to defeat them. They really are stopping Navi from wining anything.


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/international/announcement

I wasnt sure how many teams were gonna get a direct invite but the TI qualifiers are gonna be really tough.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

EG and TS gave to go through open qualifiers?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> EG and TS gave to go through open qualifiers?


Yeah that's been known for a while. I don't think EG will have much problems, but Secret though... EU quals are gonna be a bloodbath.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Yeah that's been known for a while. I don't think EG will have much problems, but Secret though... EU quals are gonna be a bloodbath.


I am really exited for EG. Get to see Zai again. Also Fear position 1 is the best position for him. For me he is the best carry in the world.


----------



## phillyd

*
Invites announced:*
OG
Newbee
Liquid
Na'Vi
MVP Phoenix
LGD

2 slots for each EU NA SEA and China regional qualifiers. 2 slots for wildcard qualifiers (3rd place teams from each region, in Seattle).

Secret has to beat out all but 2 to even get to Seattle of these:
Ad Finem
VP
Empire
Vega
No Diggity
Alliance

EG has to beat out all but 1 of the following:
Complexity
DC
FDL

I left out teams that are seen as non-competitors but if Secret doesn't shape up some of the others might cause problems, and both teams have to get through open qualifiers. I doubt EG will have issues though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Yeah that's been known for a while. I don't think EG will have much problems, but Secret though... EU quals are gonna be a bloodbath.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really exited for EG. Get to see Zai again. Also Fear position 1 is the best position for him. For me he is the best carry in the world.
Click to expand...

Probably the most stable fighting position 1. He's no Black/Arteezy at farming, but he's more active than most carries and that fits EG's playstyle with Universe + Sumail.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> *
> Invites announced:*
> OG
> Newbee
> Liquid
> Na'Vi
> MVP Phoenix
> LGD
> 
> 2 slots for each EU NA SEA and China regional qualifiers. 2 slots for wildcard qualifiers (3rd place teams from each region, in Seattle).
> 
> Secret has to beat out all but 2 to even get to Seattle of these:
> Ad Finem
> VP
> Empire
> Vega
> No Diggity
> Alliance
> 
> EG has to beat out all but 1 of the following:
> Complexity
> DC
> FDL
> 
> I left out teams that are seen as non-competitors but if Secret doesn't shape up some of the others might cause problems, and both teams have to get through open qualifiers. I doubt EG will have issues though.
> Probably the most stable fighting position 1. He's no Black/Arteezy at farming, but he's more active than most carries and that fits EG's playstyle with Universe + Sumail.


Yeah. He is very stable and has amazing map awareness.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am really exited for EG. Get to see Zai again. Also Fear position 1 is the best position for him. For me he is the best carry in the world.












That man would disagree with you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is up with Navi vs OG. They cant seem to defeat them. They really are stopping Navi from wining anything.


That's really just OG beating everyone.


----------



## redalert

The immortal 2 items were released but a few things that were not mentioned. The regional qualifiers were added to the compendium so get your predictions in they will start on the 25th.
It seems like Pit Lord/ Abyssal Underlord maybe coming soon to Dota 2. There are portrait and audio updates for Pit Lord were added in the patch. It looks like his name will be Underlord In Dota 2.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

That Invoker set, I neeeeeed it !


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The immortal 2 items were released but a few things that were not mentioned. The regional qualifiers were added to the compendium so get your predictions in they will start on the 25th.
> It seems like Pit Lord/ Abyssal Underlord maybe coming soon to Dota 2. There are portrait and audio updates for Pit Lord were added in the patch. It looks like his name will be Underlord In Dota 2.


I feel like they should be adding more heros to Dota 2.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The immortal 2 items were released but a few things that were not mentioned. The regional qualifiers were added to the compendium so get your predictions in they will start on the 25th.
> It seems like Pit Lord/ Abyssal Underlord maybe coming soon to Dota 2. There are portrait and audio updates for Pit Lord were added in the patch. It looks like his name will be Underlord In Dota 2.


they were locked and still are. Did i miss it again?

been missing all the levels i could have gotten lol


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I feel like they should be adding more heros to Dota 2.


Hopefully they have been working on new heroes already. Icefrog is too slow porting over Dota 1 heroes should have done with that years ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> they were locked and still are. Did i miss it again?
> 
> been missing all the levels i could have gotten lol


yeah you missed it again only thing you can do now is the in game predictions during the regional qualifier games


----------



## redalert

EG , Secret and TnC qualified for TI6 today. FYI TnC is Classic Jimmy/Demons team.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> EG , Secret and TnC qualified for TI6 today. FYI TnC is Classic Jimmy/Demons team.


goddam man..... Secret and EG definitely easiest predictions of my life....


----------



## redalert




----------



## redalert

The qualifiers are over and the teams are set for TI6

*Direct Invites*

OG
Liquid
Newbee
LGD
MVP
Navi

*Qualfiers*

Evil Geniuses
Team Secret
Wings Gaming
TnC Gaming
Digital Chaos
Fnatic
Alliance
Vici.R

*Wild Card*

Complexity
Escape Gaming
EHOME
Execration


----------



## ZealotKi11er

OG
Liquid
Newbee

Are in my no no list. Anyone else can win







.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> OG
> Liquid
> Newbee
> 
> Are in my no no list. Anyone else can win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


EG, Secret, LGD and MVP are your best hope anyone else I feel is a real longshot.


----------



## MRoFlare

Hi guys, I just restarted playing Dota 2 and would love to have some buddies to play with. Im an average player at best and if you dont mind, please add me ( Mroflare ) on steam or leave me your steam acct here so I can add. Thanks =)


----------



## HarrisLam

in another news, VP and the new polarity have both disbanded for not qualifying into TI6

What is going on in the CIS scene? What a sad day.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> in another news, VP and the new polarity have both disbanded for not qualifying into TI6
> 
> What is going on in the CIS scene? What a sad day.


They need new blood.


----------



## connectwise

VG is gone too. Ehome thrown games. What a time it is to be alive.




new patches likes to screw with people's sweet precious mmrs.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

International queue is the best


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Kappapride.........


----------



## redalert

I dont know if anyone has a VIVE but there has been a bunch of 3D related files add to Dota the past few weeks so might be able to watch TI6 via VIVE.

Summit 5 starts on Wednesday teams playing:

OG
Navi
Liquid
Wings
DC
FDL
Fnatic
AD Finem

http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/The_Summit/5

Team to watch is Wings they run some crazy drafts. Wings probably wont win but entertaining to watch.


----------



## redalert




----------



## redalert

There is only one LAN left before TI6 StarSeries Season 2 in LA

EG, Secret, Navi, CoL, DC, CDEDC Youth, F.R.I.E.N.D.S(ex VP squad), Fnatic.

Interested in seeing what EG and Secret can do with the new lineups.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Team to watch is Wings they run some crazy drafts. Wings probably wont win but entertaining to watch.


Tell me more.... hahaha


----------



## redalert




----------



## redalert




----------



## redalert

TI6 Info

Event Dates

August 2, 2016 - Wildcards
August 3-5, 2016 - Group Stages
August 8-13, 2016 - Main Event
Format

Wildcards: 4 Teams Double Elimination. Top 2 teams advance to Group Stages.
Group Stage: 2 groups of 8 teams. Top 4 from each group advance to Upper Bracket of Main Event. Bottom 4 to Lower Bracket.
Main Event: 16 Teams. Double Elimination Bracket.

IIRC the starting time for previous TIs has been at 12:00pm PDT (US WEST) , 3:00pm EDT(US EAST) 8:00pm or 9:00pm depending where you are in Europe.

Anyone looking for a pubstomp to watch TI in your area http://www.barcraft.com/

The new immortal chests were also released today and last years prizepool will be past today


----------



## Jim888

so Life MIGHT be starting to slow down again but I'm soo out of the loop, whos the top favorites for TI?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> so Life MIGHT be starting to slow down again but I'm soo out of the loop, whos the top favorites for TI?


OG and Team Liquid are my favorites...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> so Life MIGHT be starting to slow down again but I'm soo out of the loop, whos the top favorites for TI?


The favorites heading into Ti6 are OG, Liquid in the West. Wings and Newbee in the East. (Darkhorses Navi and MVP Phoenix)

The last four LANS prior to TI

Nanyang: Newbee beat Wings in the Finals Vici Reborn, DC and LGD were also in tourney. LGD having Visa issues so not sure if they even get to play.

ESL Frankfurt: OG beat Navi in Finals. Liquid, Alliance, Fnatic CoL were in the tournament.

Summit Wings beat OG in Finals. Navi, Liquid, DC, Fnatic were in the tournament

Starseries Navi beat Secret in Finals. EG, DC, Fnatic, CoL were in tournament.

EG and Secret only one LAN with current rosters. EG did not look good losing to a disbanded team. Secret did better but they always drag out games way too much. I honestly have no idea what EG and Secret are gonna do at TI.

http://www.dota2.com/international/compendiumupdate/


----------



## killuchen

EG, OG, TL and Wings here. Anybody going to Ti6? Would be cool to meet up with fellow OCN members!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> EG, OG, TL and Wings here. Anybody going to Ti6? Would be cool to meet up with fellow OCN members!


Enjoy TI6









FYI EVERYONE: Compendium predictions are due in 50 hours from now so dont wait until the last minute


----------



## redalert

*Groupstage Info for TI6*

*Group A*
OG
Alliance
Wings
Navi
EG
LGD
TNC
Wild Card

*Group B*
Newbee
Secret
Vici Reborn
MVP Phoenix
DC
Fnatic
Liquid
Wildcard

16 teams divided in two groups of eight teams each and played in a round-robin format.
All matches are played in a best of two.
A win (2-0) provides 2 points.
A draw (1-1) provides 1 point.
A loss (0-2) provides 0 points.
Top four teams in each group advance to the upper bracket of the Main Event.
Bottom four teams in each group advance to the lower bracket of the Main Event.

*Wildcard games start on Tuesday*
Complexity
Escape
Ehome
Execration

Four teams in a double-elimination bracket.
All matches are played in a best of three.
Top two teams advance to the Group Stage.

There will be changes to the major system after TI6. There will be only 2 majors next year one will be before the end of this year (Winter Major) and (Spring Major)
I wonder which Major get cut? Shanghai was a disgrace, Frankfurt was good and Manila was very good. Personally would like to see one in the CIS region and have the guys who produce the Epicenter LAN run it. Epicenter was easily the best run 3rd party LAN for viewers/players.


----------



## HarrisLam

Performance wise, this will probably be the most evenly matched TI.

Having less majors is a good thing. They made the TI not-so-special.

Liking all the news so far, except the fact that I don't really have a team to root for, kind of makes it not as exciting in a way.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Performance wise, this will probably be the most evenly matched TI.
> 
> Having less majors is a good thing. They made the TI not-so-special.
> 
> Liking all the news so far, except the fact that I don't really have a team to root for, kind of makes it not as exciting in a way.


iG fan?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> iG fan?


(at work so I don't know if the attached video is of any relevance to this discussion)

lol no, I spent like 10 seconds trying to understand what you meant too.....

But no. I liked Chuan as a person quite a bit (the jokes around him were pretty cute as well), but ever since his departure, iG is a team I could totally do without.

I was an empire fan, more precisely, a fan of the Resolution-Silent-Yoky Trio, with Resolution being my favorite player.

I do know that Resolution should be playing for DC in the coming TI, yes? However, DC isn't exactly a team I have any feelings for. I guess I just tend to root for certain player-combos, and after the shuffle in the recent years, all those combos have been broken


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> (at work so I don't know if the attached video is of any relevance to this discussion)
> 
> lol no, I spent like 10 seconds trying to understand what you meant too.....
> 
> But no. I liked Chuan as a person quite a bit (the jokes around him were pretty cute as well), but ever since his departure, iG is a team I could totally do without.
> 
> I was an empire fan, more precisely, a fan of the Resolution-Silent-Yoky Trio, with Resolution being my favorite player.
> 
> I do know that Resolution should be playing for DC in the coming TI, yes? However, DC isn't exactly a team I have any feelings for. I guess I just tend to root for certain player-combos, and after the shuffle in the recent years, all those combos have been broken


A clip from DC vs MVP probably best game yesterday.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> A clip from DC vs MVP probably best game yesterday.


I see, haha, what a coincidence.

that was a good strategic decision from DC, though not exactly a glorious victory









MVP's lineup just happens to be bad in pushing / anti-pushing too....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Why cant I run Dota 2 at 4K when I select FullScreen but I can when I am in Borderless Windows?

Also as far as Ti6 is it me or people are not watching Dota 2 much in Twitch anymore? It's like 250K only.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why cant I run Dota 2 at 4K when I select FullScreen but I can when I am in Borderless Windows?
> 
> Also as far as Ti6 is it me or people are not watching Dota 2 much in Twitch anymore? It's like 250K only.


Its lower than last year for all viewing formats. I wonder how much the whole betting thing is effecting viewership. Manila Major had between 1.7-2.2 million viewers for Liquid vs OG GF. I wanna see how the TI6 GF viewership compares to TI5 GF had 4.6 million viewers. The highest viewership for any game so far was Navi vs Wings earlier today with 1 million viewers.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Secret looks very very weak.

Wow DC is on fire. Must suck for Secret dropping W33 and Misery.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey guys

Does anyone know if/when the new treasures (Lockless and Trove) will expire ?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Secret looks very very weak.
> 
> Wow DC is on fire. Must suck for Secret dropping W33 and Misery.


I didnt even know who's on the team except resolution lol

w33 is pretty good indeed. Not miracle good i suppose, but not too far off imo.

Maybe I should watch DC a bit more. If they keep the performance up, they could be worthy of supporting

LD just owned tobi completely with DING DING DING by the way.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Does anyone know if/when the new treasures (Lockless and Trove) will expire ?


not sure but items from the chests will be marketable after August 12th.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dam the price pool really is too high. Almost 1 million if you win the first match in WB. Almost 9 million for first place. Is that a bit too much money for eSport players? Just getting into Ti which is not the hardest thing in the world for most teams it's more money then a average job. Add the majors and other tournaments. I think completion should be more strict.


----------



## redalert




----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dam the price pool really is too high. Almost 1 million if you win the first match in WB. Almost 9 million for first place. Is that a bit too much money for eSport players? Just getting into Ti which *is not the hardest thing in the world for most teams it's more money then a average job*. Add the majors and other tournaments. I think completion should be more strict.


are you serious?

there are only the annual Ti and (now) 2 majors for them. There are like 8 teams that you can say are strong enough to be "guarenteed" qualifying. For the other teams it's really not that easy.

and to think how many hours they have to play everyday, it's very hard to fit in even a part time job if they aren't already paid well enough by their own organizations. And then about how old (or how young, really) do they have to consider retiring. *It's a very full time job with no future.*

Another thing is, a lot of teams struggled to get back to the top after winning a Ti, imo partly due to the nerf to the heros that shined in their hands, indirectly changing the meta completely. As a result, no team dominates forever (although OG is starting to show some signs). Navi was the team getting it good (although prize pool was smaller back then), with the first Ti champ and then 2nd place twice in a row. Think about where iG was in Ti3, and how much Alliance suffered after Ti3.

These championship money is not a cheque mailed to these top world players quarterly. Other than OG, I can't think of any current team that can stably claim more than 2 million from valve every year. (not to mention all prize money will be divided by at least 5)

For players with high salaries to begin with, this unstable prize money is probably not a problem though.

That said, I do agree to slightly reduce (maybe 10%) the prize pool of the runner-ups and give those to the casters.

I wish other gaming-related competitions have a prize pool remotely close to dota / LoL. I once watched a magic-the-gathering WORLDS tournament, somewhere in the broadcast the caster mentioned that the champion will receive 10,000 dollars......I was like what.........that's barely worth the flight...... (a lot of magic players are somewhat rich to begin with), and to think that only one man from the pool of player can get that much for the hassle....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> are you serious?
> 
> there are only the annual Ti and (now) 2 majors for them. There are like 8 teams that you can say are strong enough to be "guarenteed" qualifying. For the other teams it's really not that easy.
> 
> and to think how many hours they have to play everyday, it's very hard to fit in even a part time job if they aren't already paid well enough by their own organizations. And then about how old (or how young, really) do they have to consider retiring. *It's a very full time job with no future.*
> 
> Another thing is, a lot of teams struggled to get back to the top after winning a Ti, imo partly due to the nerf to the heros that shined in their hands, indirectly changing the meta completely. As a result, no team dominates forever (although OG is starting to show some signs). Navi was the team getting it good (although prize pool was smaller back then), with the first Ti champ and then 2nd place twice in a row. Think about where iG was in Ti3, and how much Alliance suffered after Ti3.
> 
> These championship money is not a cheque mailed to these top world players quarterly. Other than OG, I can't think of any current team that can stably claim more than 2 million from valve every year. (not to mention all prize money will be divided by at least 5)
> 
> For players with high salaries to begin with, this unstable prize money is probably not a problem though.
> 
> That said, I do agree to slightly reduce (maybe 10%) the prize pool of the runner-ups and give those to the casters.
> 
> I wish other gaming-related competitions have a prize pool remotely close to dota / LoL. I once watched a magic-the-gathering WORLDS tournament, somewhere in the broadcast the caster mentioned that the champion will receive 10,000 dollars......I was like what.........that's barely worth the flight...... (a lot of magic players are somewhat rich to begin with), and to think that only one man from the pool of player can get that much for the hassle....


What I am trying to say is that Dota 2 competition has not gotten any better than when price pools where smaller. In fact it is worse. Also if you did not forget a lot of the teams where selected because they did not change roster and not for their amazing performance. Once I see the same level of Dota 2 as Ti on open qualifiers for Ti I would understand the price pool.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What I am trying to say is that Dota 2 competition has not gotten any better than when price pools where smaller. In fact it is worse. Also if you did not forget a lot of the teams where selected because they did not change roster and not for their amazing performance. Once I see the same level of Dota 2 as Ti on open qualifiers for Ti I would understand the price pool.


Are you seriously saying that the level of Dota was better for the open qualifiers, than it is for the TI?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Are you seriously saying that the level of Dota was better for the open qualifiers, than it is for the TI?


Read what I said. I said Open Qualifiers level of Dota should be the same level as current Ti for the price pool to be justified.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Read what I said. I said Open Qualifiers level of Dota should be the same level as current Ti for the price pool to be justified.


I did read what you said. I actually read it a couple of times trying to make sense out of it, as it is worded quite poorly.

What do you mean by "level of Dota"? The skill? The entertainment value? What is missing from TI that you think isn't as good as the open qualifier?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I did read what you said. I actually read it a couple of times trying to make sense out of it, as it is worded quite poorly.
> 
> What do you mean by "level of Dota"? The skill? The entertainment value? What is missing from TI that you think isn't as good as the open qualifier?


Ti level of Dota 2 much greater. The point was he Open Qualifiers should have Ti level of skill and Ti main event should be even greater.


----------



## HarrisLam

DING DING DING got censored in the best fights recap

I'm a sad panda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I did read what you said. I actually read it a couple of times trying to make sense out of it, as it is worded quite poorly.
> 
> What do you mean by "level of Dota"? The skill? The entertainment value? What is missing from TI that you think isn't as good as the open qualifier?


from his last message, i think he meant that the current skill level of the Ti's are not worthy of this prize pool, he wanted it to raise by one unit.

open qualifiers becomes Ti's current level

Ti becomes one level greater than that

etc


----------



## Peter Nixeus

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> DING DING DING got censored in the best fights recap
> 
> I'm a sad panda


I have it saved as my cell phone ring tone -


----------



## killuchen

First game under way! Crowd here is insane!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> 
> 
> First game under way! Crowd here is insane!


ahhh - so jelly... wish I was there. Have fun and keep us updated with pics if possible.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Must be fun to watch it there. Going to have to settle with 4K 40" here.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> [
> I have it saved as my cell phone ring tone -


share please


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> share please


I got it from this reddit post:

*LD's DOTA 2 Ding Ding **** Ring Tone*


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have a feeling OG Ti6 = Secret Ti5.


----------



## Sesameopen

OG LUL


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sesameopen*
> 
> OG LUL


Dota 2 is so weird right now. There are very few close games. One time you think a team is GOD like another time they are 1K tier trash. Almost like snowball is the name of the game right now.


----------



## Sesameopen

RIP compendium


----------



## Peter Nixeus

There goes my bracket predictions -


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What at way to go for


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Secret



0/4 for my predictions lol.


----------



## HarrisLam

Miracle is what they need right now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What at way to go for
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Secret
> 
> 
> 
> 0/4 for my predictions lol.


RIP my golden RTZ card....


----------



## connectwise

USA USA USA

newbee vs ppd game 2, what in the world... just a clinic of how top top dota games are supposed to be played.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have a feeling OG Ti6 = Secret Ti5.


Are you casting dispersion and slighting our lord and savior miracle??/


----------



## redalert

CLASSIC JIMMY


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have a feeling OG Ti6 = Secret Ti5.


wow - you called it!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> wow - you called it!!!


Yeah. They looked very similar. Did well in group stage and just lost it all in main event. notail must feel horrible right now. Ti is so big even 2 major cant offset the pain.


----------



## redalert

About halfway through the main event and Lina, Lesh, Visage, Jakiro, Treant and Bloodseeker are the only heroes that have not been picked yet.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Ti6 got to be one of the best Ti when it comes to getting predictions 100% wrong.

So DC > Secret. Why did Secret drop W33 and Misery after they won a Major still bothers me.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Ti6 got to be one of the best Ti when it comes to getting predictions 100% wrong.
> 
> So DC > Secret. Why did Secret drop W33 and Misery after they won a Major still bothers me.


Just like when EG kicked Aui after TI5


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Ti6 got to be one of the best Ti when it comes to getting predictions 100% wrong.


Ti6 isn't leading by much imho (but it is leading, I do agree)

Other Ti's had had quite a few surprising results as well


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Just like when EG kicked Aui after TI5


At least they placed 3rd 2 times in the majors.


----------



## gunshyb

This game is daunting to try and get into. Props for being so knowledgeable in this thread.

Carry on...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> This game is daunting to try and get into. Props for being so knowledgeable in this thread.
> 
> Carry on...


For what purpose? If you want to go pro it's never too late. As much as people like to bealive you need a lot of experience for this game, it's not always true. Dota 2 is about how good you where in your last game not your career. If that was true then new players would never beat veterans like Dendi, notail etc.


----------



## killuchen

Games have been amazing so far! That OG upset doe







.

Just got this baby from the wings vs mvp game 2.


----------



## connectwise

No doubt, Ive had such a fun time watching these games on my days off. Abs amazing games. Such on point plays by TNC. Well played by them. What a golden age for dota.

Comon EG, bleed blue ppl


----------



## ZealotKi11er

EG hard attack please dont kill me.


----------



## redalert

EG vs Ehome Game 1 OMG the crazy game I have ever seen a must watch !!!!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> EG vs Ehome Game 1 OMG the crazy game I have ever seen a must watch !!!!!!


All EG games are like this lol. That games shows what fighting for 20 Million is all about.


----------



## connectwise

I can't think of a competitive game that has been a better game than that. Panel is saying top 3 ever, but what else was there been?

Un frigging believable, esp since the stats during that game said nobody's came back from from megas in ti history.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I can't think of a competitive game that has been a better game than that. Panel is saying top 3 ever, but what else was there been?
> 
> Un frigging believable, esp since the stats during that game said nobody's came back from from megas in ti history.


You might say Ti3 final but there is more money in the line for this game then Ti3. lol


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You might say Ti3 final but there is more money in the line for this game then Ti3. lol


Yep - today's upper bracket wins = guaranteed $2.1 million


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep - today's upper bracket wins = guaranteed $2.1 million


I must say compare to WG vs MVP , Ehome vs EG seems to really show us that they are fighting their hardest.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Medusa too strong.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I must say compare to WG vs MVP , Ehome vs EG seems to really show us that they are fighting their hardest.


And also the games fairly calm, 40 min in and around 15-20 kills either side. Just so much skill every single portion of the game. The SKILLZ man.

https://clips.twitch.tv/dota2ti/ModernQueleaArgieB8


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> And also the games fairly calm, 40 min in and around 15-20 kills either side. Just so much skill every single portion of the game. The SKILLZ man.
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/dota2ti/ModernQueleaArgieB8


First game best thing that made EG take it was Void going carry which offered a lot more then jug. It even out damaged jug one on one and thats not a good thing. I do not think teams should go late with EG. They are probably the best team apart from Alliance cheese.


----------



## connectwise

Jugg couldn't even man fight void later in the end game even before rapier. I am soooo sad I'll be at work all the way to sat and will miss so many good games. Man this is going to be the best TI ever.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Jugg couldn't even man fight void later in the end game even before rapier. I am soooo sad I'll be at work all the way to sat and will miss so many good games. Man this is going to be the best TI ever.


Both games EHome had to finish 20-30 mins. Jugg ultimate is really weak in team fights late game. Also did not watch EHome games in GS but why Warlock? I know in games one it did a lot of damage and probably why EG picked drow in games 2.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Both games EHome had to finish 20-30 mins. Jugg ultimate is really weak in team fights late game. Also did not watch EHome games in GS but why Warlock? I know in games one it did a lot of damage and probably why EG picked drow in games 2.


That last game - EHOME's line-up was suppose to start ganking around the 6-15 minute period as that is what their line up was strong at = start ganking with Timber, Axe and Warlock's Golem.. But Purge's analysis showed that EG did it to them instead and I think that is what got them kinda discombobulated with Drow's movements







EG took away their mid game and there was no way that EHOME's lineup was going to win the late game playing against a Drow, Dusa, and Void


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> That last game - EHOME's line-up was suppose to start ganking around the 6-15 minute period as that is what their line up was strong at = start ganking with Timber, Axe and Warlock's Golem.. But Purge's analysis showed that EG did it to them instead and I think that is what got them kinda discombobulated with Drow's movements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EG took away their mid game and there was no way that EHOME's lineup was going to win the late game playing against a Drow, Dusa, and Void


They shut down iceiceice pretty good early games. Void matched AXE in farm. AXE first blink reveal failed. Dota 2 is so weird sometimes. Players play differently with different team. EHome did not look commanding like they have been so far.


----------



## connectwise

So says our based Pudge God, so is the way of dota


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> EG vs Ehome Game 1 OMG the crazy game I have ever seen a must watch !!!!!!


Could you help me find a link to the full game please?

All these games being played from 1am to 10am on my side really doesn't help.....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Could you help me find a link to the full game please?
> 
> All these games being played from 1am to 10am on my side really doesn't help.....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uryTZc4XjNQ&t=10m6s


----------



## Sesameopen

Really want DC to win today, but I want TNC to win more.

SoonerLater TNC will win TI6. Who would've thought?

How many direct invites are left? LUL


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sesameopen*
> 
> Really want DC to win today, but I want TNC to win more.


And I wish TnC used up all they had when fighting OG









Oh.....the look on Resolution's face..........


----------



## Sesameopen

I was left.


----------



## Sesameopen

Let's go MVP BibleThump


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> And I wish TnC used up all they had when fighting OG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....the look on Resolution's face..........


It looked like they did - it is true... if TNC had more time to get better and increase their hero pool they would've gotten much further.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Ti never makes team. Ti only break teams. Dota 2 changes so much. For next Ti new players will be trying to go to the top.


----------



## connectwise

Which games should I be watching today?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Which games should I be watching today?


Just wait for Tomorrow EG game.


----------



## redalert

Not buying BKB's like its a pub game throw away a 20K gold lead and get behind 15k







Liquid actually turn it around at one point after getting BKB's. They take a fight at Fnatics mid T3 get one pickoff bkb's on cool down instead of getting out they stick around and try to fight and lose 4. Just some dumb Dota by Liquid that was some 322 Dota, Solo would be proud.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Not buying BKB's like its a pub game throw away a 20K gold lead and get behind 15k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid actually turn it around at one point after getting BKB's. They take a fight at Fnatics mid T3 get one pickoff bkb's on cool down instead of getting out they stick around and try to fight and lose 4. Just some dumb Dota by Liquid that was some 322 Dota, Solo would be proud.


Liquid will be Liquid. DC in the other hand. What performance. EG broke EHome's spirit.


----------



## redalert

https://clips.twitch.tv/dota2ti/ImpossibleGullWTRuck

what an ugly model


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/dota2ti/ImpossibleGullWTRuck
> 
> what an ugly model


Needs skins badly. Also why are we not getting more heros in Dota 2?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It looked like they did - it is true... if TNC had more time to get better and increase their hero pool they would've gotten much further.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I disagree unless you are talking specifically about game 3.

In game 1 and 2, TnC had shown that they have what it takes to beat DC on equal terms. Unfortunately, picking alchemist and terrorblade in the same game is not exactly "equal terms".

Both of these 2 heros require so much farm to come online that any experienced tier 1 and 2 team could punish with relative ease. I swear there were times where one of them wanted to jungle, saw the other guy in it already and was like "well, what I do now?"

Even then, they put up decent fight against the much less greedy lineup of DC. At one point they almost looked like they were gonna even the field, but we all know that game can't be won if your alchemist's net worth stays under enemy carry for 90% of the game time.

All in all I'm really happy for DC. Luck was involved (namely OG's elimination), but they showcased skills that are at least top 8 worthy in this series.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EDIT : wow....what? So apparently DC had another series after TnC and they sent EHome back to their Ehome too? I totally did not know about that. Gotta dig up them videos tonight. After all it seems that with both w33 and resolution, I could really be a fan of this team. Their plays against TnC were very entertaining.


----------



## redalert

Underlord will be released on the 23rd along with the updated UI. The new UI is what Purge has been using during his segements.


----------



## killuchen

Seats for today


----------



## HarrisLam

can anyone explain to me what's the deal with JIMMY? What's the thing about?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> can anyone explain to me what's the deal with JIMMY? What's the thing about?


What do you mean? Classic Jimmy? Back in the day with EG him and SexyBamboe used to through a lot of games trying to make flashy moves.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree unless you are talking specifically about game 3.
> 
> In game 1 and 2, TnC had shown that they have what it takes to beat DC on equal terms. Unfortunately, picking alchemist and terrorblade in the same game is not exactly "equal terms".
> 
> Both of these 2 heros require so much farm to come online that any experienced tier 1 and 2 team could punish with relative ease. I swear there were times where one of them wanted to jungle, saw the other guy in it already and was like "well, what I do now?"
> 
> Even then, they put up decent fight against the much less greedy lineup of DC. At one point they almost looked like they were gonna even the field, but we all know that game can't be won if your alchemist's net worth stays under enemy carry for 90% of the game time.
> 
> All in all I'm really happy for DC. Luck was involved (namely OG's elimination), but they showcased skills that are at least top 8 worthy in this series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : wow....what? So apparently DC had another series after TnC and they sent EHome back to their Ehome too? I totally did not know about that. Gotta dig up them videos tonight. After all it seems that with both w33 and resolution, I could really be a fan of this team. Their plays against TnC were very entertaining.


Yeah - I was talking about the last game and it was due to the Alchy and TB pick. DC is looking solid!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> can anyone explain to me what's the deal with JIMMY? What's the thing about?






This is where the Classic Jimmy thing started. Merlini must of been remembering all those Dota 1 games with Demon when they were teammates.


----------



## connectwise

BTW guys, please no spoilers if possible.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Needs skins badly. Also why are we not getting more heros in Dota 2?


https://clips.twitch.tv/dota2ti/NiceGaurKevinTurtle


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> BTW guys, please no spoilers if possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Needs skins badly. Also why are we not getting more heros in Dota 2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/dota2ti/NiceGaurKevinTurtle


https://clips.twitch.tv/dota2ti/CarefulKuduCorgiDerp

Maybe I should change my DOTA 2 handle from MangoCake back to MonkeyKing


----------



## redalert

Sun Wukong was a hidden boss added in 6.79 patch for Dota 1 and was never added as an offical hero. Illusion based hero like PL. Pic is of his abilities in Dota 1


----------



## redalert




----------



## ZealotKi11er

Rat too strong. EG weak against RAT. Wings takes Ti6 easy.


----------



## redalert

What a boring game 3 Kappa


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For eg everyone showed up buy Zai. He had good pays but never carried the team. Teams feared Aui_2000 in Ti5. I think his hero pool had more to bring to EG team then Zai. EGs 4th 3rd finish. Both with Zai in the team.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> What a boring game 3 Kappa


Really?

I had to change pants after that game


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Really?
> 
> I had to change pants after that game


Because what was on the line. Not really that good of a game. Almost no team fights.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Because what was on the line. Not really that good of a game. Almost no team fights.


because RAXES were on the line, YES.

but the way you actually meant it? NO.

I liked the game because the manipulation was huge. I think that is very exciting to watch,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



plus I get the big fights at the end anyway



the same reason why I thought Ti3 grand finals, especially game 5, was the best Ti game I've ever watched

I personally do not believe in the things people say about these players' performance relating to how big the prize pool is. This is how well they can play right now and this is how well they will be playing it. Unless you shrink the whole thing down by like 90-95%, then we might start to see some "causal attitudes"

to be honest, that angle of view is quite disrespectful to the players.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> because RAXES were on the line, YES.
> 
> but the way you actually meant it? NO.
> 
> I liked the game because the manipulation was huge. I think that is very exciting to watch,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> plus I get the big fights at the end anyway
> 
> 
> 
> the same reason why I thought Ti3 grand finals, especially game 5, was the best Ti game I've ever watched
> 
> I personally do not believe in the things people say about these players' performance relating to how big the prize pool is. This is how well they can play right now and this is how well they will be playing it. Unless you shrink the whole thing down by like 90-95%, then we might start to see some "causal attitudes"
> 
> to be honest, that angle of view is quite disrespectful to the players.


Yeah price pool does not really say much. Ti is also a lot of luck who you face.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Really?
> 
> I had to change pants after that game


that game was a real nail biter


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Told you guys easy win for Wings.


----------



## redalert

GG WP now onto roster changes and new heroes


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> GG WP now onto roster changes and new heroes


Heros? You mean Hero?

Also really want Ehome or Newbee to face Wings. I do not think most West teams were used to their style. I have a feeling they will just end up like CDEC.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Heros? You mean Hero?
> 
> Also really want Ehome or Newbee to face Wings. I do not think most West teams were used to their style. I have a feeling they will just end up like CDEC.


Underlord and Monkey King and for more new heroes in the future. Very possible but Wings looks alot more flexible than CDEC with the amount of heroes they play. Will have to see how the next balance patch will effect them.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Underlord and Monkey King and for more new heroes in the future. Very possible but Wings looks alot more flexible than CDEC with the amount of heroes they play. Will have to see how the next balance patch will effect them.


From history of Dota 2 only 2 teams have remained strong for a long time. EG and Navi. All other teams have greatly underperformed after winning.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Told you guys easy win for Wings.


dude spoilers come on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> From history of Dota 2 only 2 teams have remained strong for a long time. EG and Navi. All other teams have greatly underperformed after winning.


50% agreed. [A] didn't just fall down, Valve kicked them down the cliff. (even after the first major nerfs post-Ti3, Admiral Bulldog still managed to continue wrecking with NP with a different build, the team only really stayed dead after the second nerf)

That was one of the strongest playstyle nerf I've seen (imo worse than the nerf on death ball push), or else A could be considered the third team behind the two you listed


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> dude spoilers come on
> 
> 50% agreed. [A] didn't just fall down, Valve kicked them down the cliff. (even after the first major nerfs post-Ti3, Admiral Bulldog still managed to continue wrecking with NP with a different build, the team only really stayed dead after the second nerf)
> 
> That was one of the strongest playstyle nerf I've seen (imo worse than the nerf on death ball push), or else A could be considered the third team behind the two you listed


So did SumaiL heros after Ti5. So did Newbee style after Ti4.

Edit:

As far as Tis go this one was the underdog Ti. Dota 2 scene was very weak apart from Liquid and OG which in reality I never though where that good compare to Secret or EG at their prime. Before Ti6 EG, Secret where really underperforming. Ehome came from Wild card. I mean DC is good but not


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2nd place good.


. The only team that really did not do well was OG. Same thing happened for them after they won their first Major.


----------



## mylilpony

haven't played in 10 months, what have i missed? 140 characters or less


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> haven't played in 10 months, what have i missed? 140 characters or less


Nothing. Still same game.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> haven't played in 10 months, what have i missed? 140 characters or less


New items, scan ability, more aghs upgrades for heroes, Arc Warden, jungle/map changes and Underlord and Monkey King coming soon.
http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Version_6.87
http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Version_6.86


----------



## connectwise

I thought monkey king was already in the game in PL.

Anyways for most it's impossible not to get spoiled. I'm still trying to finish watch vods.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Are casters telling the truth that this was the best Ti? I mean the success of Dota 2 tournaments is based on Ti. Their jobs are based on the success of Ti. I though it was good but definitely not the best. Ti3/Ti5 where the best for me.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I thought monkey king was already in the game in PL.
> 
> Anyways for most it's impossible not to get spoiled. I'm still trying to finish watch vods.


Was a hidden boss that was added during 6.79 patch but was never added as a hero. When PL was reworked in the 6.82 patch people were saying that it based on Sun Wukong/Monkey King abilities from Dota 1. http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Monkey_King/Old_Abilities

The question is how much will be changed as far as abilities when he is added to Dota 2.

probably too late but this sub reddit has spoiler free VODS for Dota 2 pro tournaments https://www.reddit.com/r/DotaVods/comments/4wrvt7/the_international_2016_main_event/


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I thought monkey king was already in the game in PL.


Same here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are casters telling the truth that this was the best Ti? I mean the success of Dota 2 tournaments is based on Ti. Their jobs are based on the success of Ti. I though it was good but definitely not the best. Ti3/Ti5 where the best for me.


How could there be "truth" in a best Ti? (unless when there are worldly differences I guess) It's all opinions really. A Chinese guy could probably say Ti4 was the best Ti cuz it's 2 Chinese teams in the finals, and DP is his favorite hero.

Personally I think Ti 3 > 6 > (2 and 5) > 4.

The 10v10 introduction was cute in 5 though.


----------



## connectwise

In terms of presentation though, as a whole package, this TI had the most flash for the fans. Overall if you're a live attendant I can see how this could be the best TI experience.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> In terms of presentation though, as a whole package, this TI had the most flash for the fans. Overall if you're a live attendant I can see how this could be the best TI experience.


Talking games only but as an even yes it was way better.


----------



## redalert

Roster rumors already starting Secret , OG, DC, Navi, Wings, Vici, all rumored to making changes.

Alliance not making any changes, EG and liquid still quiet about roster changes.

MVP currently doesnt have anyone under contract atm.

VP roster Ramez, No[o]one, 9pashaebashu, Solo and Lil

Secret (EE and Bulba out)
OG (Notail and Moon out) (w33 and Misery)
Navi (ditya Ra replaced by resolution)
Wings faith bian maybe going back to school
Vici Maybe, Burning, Lanm, eleven

Probably wont hear anything official until we find out when the drop period starts and when rosters have to be locked. There is supposed to be a changed how roster changes will work this year. There will be a drop period date now probably a couple weeks before roster lock date. Its to prevent the mess when EG and Secret kicked players a few days before roster locks.

TI6 Info


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Roster rumors already starting Secret , OG, DC, Navi, Wings, Vici, all rumored to making changes.
> 
> Alliance not making any changes, EG and liquid still quiet about roster changes.
> 
> MVP currently doesnt have anyone under contract atm.
> 
> VP roster Ramez, No[o]one, 9pashaebashu, Solo and Lil
> 
> Secret (EE and Bulba out)
> OG (Notail and Moon out) (w33 and Misery)
> Navi (ditya Ra replaced by resolution)
> Wings faith bian maybe going back to school
> Vici Maybe, Burning, Lanm, eleven
> 
> Probably wont hear anything official until we find out when the drop period starts and when rosters have to be locked. There is supposed to be a changed how roster changes will work this year. There will be a drop period date now probably a couple weeks before roster lock date. Its to prevent the mess when EG and Secret kicked players a few days before roster locks.
> 
> TI6 Info


That new OG roster looks INSANE. It's a shame because I like n0tail and Moon, but w33 and Misery have been playing out of their minds. Only problem I see is that maybe Miracle- and w33 would have trouble making space for each other.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> That new OG roster looks INSANE. It's a shame because I like n0tail and Moon, but w33 and Misery have been playing out of their minds. Only problem I see is that maybe Miracle- and w33 would have trouble making space for each other.


I thought the same thing. Its like Arteezy and Sumail alot of talent where they would place high in LANS just could never win them.


----------



## rtikphox

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Last I heard Unbunutu ran faster on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Roster rumors already starting Secret , OG, DC, Navi, Wings, Vici, all rumored to making changes.
> 
> Alliance not making any changes, EG and liquid still quiet about roster changes.
> 
> MVP currently doesnt have anyone under contract atm.
> 
> VP roster Ramez, No[o]one, 9pashaebashu, Solo and Lil
> 
> Secret (EE and Bulba out)
> OG (Notail and Moon out) (w33 and Misery)
> Navi (ditya Ra replaced by resolution)
> Wings faith bian maybe going back to school
> Vici Maybe, Burning, Lanm, eleven
> 
> Probably wont hear anything official until we find out when the drop period starts and when rosters have to be locked. There is supposed to be a changed how roster changes will work this year. There will be a drop period date now probably a couple weeks before roster lock date. Its to prevent the mess when EG and Secret kicked players a few days before roster locks.
> 
> TI6 Info






That's don't sound so good. Why would Notail leave without Fly unless he plans on captaining his own team like FY? they been combo since Fnatic in HON (back in 2009), Moon has off and on games but he's no Bubla. Wasn't MVP's Froev & QO contract over? Sure Resolution sucked during the quarterfinals and onwards, but he was their carry for DC. As for Burning he hasn't even been relevant in Dota since TI4.


----------



## HarrisLam

Faith in wings, meh, he can do whatever he wants in China with that kind of money. Huge sea-view house(or maybe 2) in a tier 2 city, nice car, a few girlfriends, some side investments that guarantee his retirement.

Did I ...... did I just announce myself as a DC fan only to find the team broken immediately after 1 major tournament? (major in the literal sense) Just seriously, what the duck is this sheep.........I feel really bad for the guys that own a DC shirt (how do you get one anyway?)

I was hoping they would stay together..... I love teams that stay together. One of the reasons I like Alliance a lot, especially after the reunion.

And where is G of VP?

I was hoping CIS can combine different talents into one strong team, with G in mid and resolution as carry, I suppose teaming with Dendi could have some potential. Not sure how good the supports in Navi are though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Resolution sucked during the quarterfinals and onwards, but he was their carry for DC.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*IIRC* Resolution was awesome in his slark games vs EG. Although his slark is less feared when compared to w33 invoker/mirana and Moo Timbersaw, he usually made them pay for letting slark through the ban phase. He and w33 usually take turns to shine in their games, with w33 playing a bit better overall, so it's possible that his moments get overlooked sometimes



Right now he is pretty much slark just like Black was Anti-mage and Bulldog was Nature's prophet


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard Unbunutu ran faster on
> 
> 
> 
> That's don't sound so good. Why would Notail leave without Fly unless he plans on captaining his own team like FY? they been combo since Fnatic in HON (back in 2009), Moon has off and on games but he's no Bubla. Wasn't MVP's Froev & QO contract over? Sure Resolution sucked during the quarterfinals and onwards, but he was their carry for DC. As for Burning he hasn't even been relevant in Dota since TI4.


Maybe Notail still wants to play a core role and Resolution just wants to go back to CIS region and back home to play Dota everything is still just rumors so who knows
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Faith in wings, meh, he can do whatever he wants in China with that kind of money. Huge sea-view house(or maybe 2) in a tier 2 city, nice car, a few girlfriends, some side investments that guarantee his retirement.
> 
> Did I ...... did I just announce myself as a DC fan only to find the team broken immediately after 1 major tournament? (major in the literal sense) Just seriously, what the duck is this sheep.........I feel really bad for the guys that own a DC shirt (how do you get one anyway?)
> 
> I was hoping they would stay together..... I love teams that stay together. One of the reasons I like Alliance a lot, especially after the reunion.
> 
> And where is G of VP?
> 
> I was hoping CIS can combine different talents into one strong team, with G in mid and resolution as carry, I suppose teaming with Dendi could have some potential. Not sure how good the supports in Navi are though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *IIRC* Resolution was awesome in his slark games vs EG. Although his slark is less feared when compared to w33 invoker/mirana and Moo Timbersaw, he usually made them pay for letting slark through the ban phase. He and w33 usually take turns to shine in their games, with w33 playing a bit better overall, so it's possible that his moments get overlooked sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> Right now he is pretty much slark just like Black was Anti-mage and Bulldog was Nature's prophet


G is a free agent along with a whole lot of other players from CIS region. Maybe Vega they are missing a position 2 currently FN, Mag, fng and Cematheslayer on the roster.


----------



## Biobalance

Is MonkeyKing new hero or skin for PL?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Maybe Notail still wants to play a core role and Resolution just wants to go back to CIS region and back home to play Dota everything is still just rumors so who knows
> 
> G is a free agent along with a whole lot of other players from CIS region. Maybe Vega they are missing a position 2 currently FN, Mag, fng and Cematheslayer on the roster.


Resolution with his second place money in Ukraine is just like Faith with his Championship money in China lol.

So, among the 5 possibilities, G, the best player in the team, is now a free agent. Man the things that happen behind the scenes


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> OG: Miracle- leaves, Moon and Cr1t uncertain. N0tail, Fly are staying together for sure.
> Secret: -BuLba, -Envy, -Arteezy, -pieliedie. New Secret are gonna be Puppey+4 as it was after TI5.
> DC: staying together.
> EG: Fear retires from Dota.
> MVP: FoRev most likely leaves (to Europe probably), could stay with the roster on certain conditions.


From Vlat himself 4 hours ago.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Resolution with his second place money in Ukraine is just like Faith with his Championship money in China lol.
> 
> So, among the 5 possibilities, G, the best player in the team, is now a free agent. Man the things that happen behind the scenes


Yeah. In Ukraine 500K is a lot of money. It probably takes 9-5 job 10-20 years to make that money. Also as for DC I think most of these players just want to go and play close to their home. This is the problem with Ti. DC was one of those team build because their players were left out. Never going to be a fan with Misery on the team. Just look at his trivia. 6 times Ti with 6 different teams.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> From Vlat himself 4 hours ago.


lol that is like the exact opposite of what Red says

You news feed professionals can update us again when things go official I guess


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> lol that is like the exact opposite of what Red says
> 
> You news feed professionals can update us again when things go official I guess


These shuffles are the main reason I do not watch as much Dota 2 as I used to.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biobalance*
> 
> Is MonkeyKing new hero or skin for PL?


I was thinking the same thing, but I think its a completely new hero... Once he comes out he is going to be my main along with my waifu Crystal Maiden.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> lol that is like the exact opposite of what Red says
> 
> You news feed professionals can update us again when things go official I guess


Thats why its just rumors







I would trust v1at when it comes to the CIS teams.


----------



## redalert

http://blog.dota2.com/2016/08/roster-lock-process/

TLDR Sept. 4th last day to drop/kick players Sept. 18th last day to lock/add players to rosters.

Only two majors this year unlike last year. Winter and Spring major My guess is Dec/Jan and April/May.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://blog.dota2.com/2016/08/roster-lock-process/
> 
> TLDR Sept. 4th last day to drop/kick players Sept. 18th last day to lock/add players to rosters.
> 
> Only two majors this year unlike last year. Winter and Spring major My guess is Dec/Jan and April/May.


That's perfect. 3 where too much. 2 might just be perfect.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://blog.dota2.com/2016/08/roster-lock-process/
> 
> TLDR Sept. 4th last day to drop/kick players Sept. 18th last day to lock/add players to rosters.
> 
> Only two majors this year unlike last year. Winter and Spring major My guess is Dec/Jan and April/May.


Number of majors decreased by one, and yet the roster locking timing is still so tight.

4 months in between each event, 1 month for free adjustments.

I can't understand why valve couldn't allow teams more time for trial and error. But I guess this helps avoiding players jumping around even crazier than they currently are.


----------



## redalert

EE is officially out of Secret http://www.dota2.com/majorsregistration/list


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For me after Ti5 Dota 2 has been terrible. Players cant even have fun anymore. I hardly see any pro players stream anymore. Good old days when iceiceice used to stream.


----------



## redalert

LOL at the new update any hero who didnt get picked at TI got buffed


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> EE is officially out of Secret http://www.dota2.com/majorsregistration/list


yea it was already known with the post TI6 Puppey tweet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> For me after Ti5 Dota 2 has been terrible. Players cant even have fun anymore. I hardly see any pro players stream anymore. Good old days when iceiceice used to stream.


How was TI5 bad? Sure it wasn't as good as TI4 or TI3. The production was just as good as TI6 or just a bit less.


----------



## HometownHero

Anyone looking to do the NA battlecup tonight? Either need to find a 3-person team or recruit 3 unlucky dedicated players.


----------



## HarrisLam

the PVC mirana nendoroid looks really sweet, where can I get it now that it's sold out?


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> the PVC mirana nendoroid looks really sweet, where can I get it now that it's sold out?


I bought a few at TI and forgot to pick them up. Then I got slapped with a 15% restocking fee and my order was automatically cancelled. Absolutely ridiculous.

Edit: whoops, forgot to say that if it's anything like last year there will be a second wave of restocks in a week or two after they ship.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero*
> 
> I bought a few at TI and forgot to pick them up. Then I got slapped with a 15% restocking fee and my order was automatically cancelled. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Edit: whoops, forgot to say that if it's anything like last year there will be a second wave of restocks in a week or two after they ship.


Seems to be already in stock, at least that's what it says when I go to the store by browser.

Figure is 45 bucks, shipping locally within US around 5.5, I gotta use third party international shipping and that's gonna be like another 4.5.

breaking the bank just buying one PVC figure, and i don't even play Mirana that well


----------



## mutatedknutz

Just landed some good blind hooks, oppa Dendi like







hope you guys like it


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Has the TI MMR recalibration ended yet? Looking to recalibrate my MMR after 1 whole year of playing 10v10


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Has the TI MMR recalibration ended yet? Looking to recalibrate my MMR after 1 whole year of playing 10v10


The compendium ends on the 31st so I guess you can still recalibrate your MMR


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Has the TI MMR recalibration ended yet? Looking to recalibrate my MMR after 1 whole year of playing 10v10


5v5 feels so empty after playing 10v10 for 1 year also. Also even though I do not pay ranked even unranked games you can't abandon.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 5v5 feels so empty after playing 10v10 for 1 year also. Also even though I do not pay ranked even unranked games you can't abandon.


Yeah - it does and it also feels slow. In 10v10 its usually utter chaos in coordinated team fights - but I must admit it made my Crystal Maiden and Omni Knight better. Decision making and map awareness also improved - you have to be much more aware because you are going to get jumped by 6 heroes (instead of the usual 3) and it also makes you think twice going into fights (assuming your team takes 10v10 seriously or for giggles).


----------



## redalert

New patch with the new hero Underlord and Post game UI update

http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Underlord


----------



## connectwise

New hero is op as fudge.

Our lord and savoir purge has analysis out


----------



## redalert

Finally some official roster changes

OG: Kicked Moon, Miracle and Cr1t left No idea who they are gonna get

DC: kicked Moo and was replaced by Moon Blitz will be DC coach. Still not sure if Resolution staying


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Finally some official roster changes
> 
> OG: Kicked Moon, Miracle and Cr1t left No idea who they are gonna get
> 
> DC: kicked Moo and was replaced by Moon Blitz will be DC coach. Still not sure if Resolution staying


Though Moo was good. Either way these days you just can't understand what goes behind Dota 2 players mind. Feels like they need to change so people can't read their style.


----------



## redalert




----------



## rtikphox

OH GAWD why 1 hour Purge vid on dota options? Is he trying to be Day9? A reddit post or website post woulda done more justice.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Though Moo was good. Either way these days you just can't understand what goes behind Dota 2 players mind. Feels like they need to change so people can't read their style.


During the Ti, Moo was literally timbersaw.

EG banned timber pretty much every game after seeing his performance, and he still did alright with beast master. Wings managed to break his timber domination, but I'm not sure if it's due to mental fatigue or just bad coordination in the finals.

Mommy's gonna be mad.


----------



## redalert

Secret new roster

MP, Midone, Forev, Puppey and PLD

Fear was kicked from EG. Zai was kicked too.

Alliance will be making changes will be announced on Sunday 3 new players

Looks like everyone is making decisions today lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Secret new roster
> 
> MP, Midone, Forev, Puppey and PLD
> 
> Fear was kicked from EG. Zai was kicked too.
> 
> Alliance will be making changes will be announced on Sunday 3 new players
> 
> Looks like everyone is making decisions today lol


I do not get it. Who decides player kicking?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I do not get it. Who decides player kicking?


Captain's do but with EG and Alliance there maybe other issues going on with organization.

EG and Alliance were run by Alex Garfield (Good Game Agency) he stepped down this week. When Amazon bought twitch they also acquired (GGA) in the deal. Maybe Amazon doesnt want anything to with owning an Esport organization, so there are questions whether EG or Alliance will even exist at all.

On the http://www.dota2.com/majorsregistration/list it list Fear and Zai as released/removed but it sounds like it was the players decision.

PPD is acting like he had no idea about these changes.

Once Secret announced their roster all these announcements came.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Captain's do but with EG and Alliance there maybe other issues going on with organization.
> 
> EG and Alliance were run by Alex Garfield (Good Game Agency) he stepped down this week. When Amazon bought twitch they also acquired (GGA) in the deal. Maybe Amazon doesnt want anything to with owning an Esport organization, so there are questions whether EG or Alliance will even exist at all.
> 
> On the http://www.dota2.com/majorsregistration/list it list Fear and Zai as released/removed but it sounds like it was the players decision.
> 
> PPD is acting like he had no idea about these changes.
> 
> Once Secret announced their roster all these announcements came.


Fear is EG lol.


----------



## connectwise

I refuse to believe fear was kicked. Zai, mehhh


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I refuse to believe fear was kicked. Zai, mehhh


Yeah I just do not get it. Zai was nothing special in EG though.


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah I just do not get it. Zai was nothing special in EG though.


Zai is the EGM of EG. Except he doesn't play support but a position 4 that's a 2 whom doesn't buy wards.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> EG and Alliance were run by Alex Garfield (Good Game Agency) he stepped down this week. When Amazon bought twitch they also acquired (GGA) in the deal. Maybe Amazon doesnt want anything to with owning an Esport organization, so there are questions whether EG or Alliance will even exist at all.


Amazon might not want to piss off dota gamers, or actually gamers in general (EG has teams in multiple e-sports titles). There's a lot of them (unless nobody gave them a hint)

Secret went from an all star team to..........what is this?


----------



## redalert

S4 Bulldog and Akke out of Alliance.


----------



## redalert

Sumail just left EG like *** is going on lol.

So we have rtz, Miracle, Fear, S4, Bulldog, Sumail, Crit Akke,Zai, Bulba and Moo not on a team. Ferrari 430 left iG earlier today.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Sumail just left EG like *** is going on lol.
> 
> So we have rtz, Miracle, Fear, S4, Bulldog, Sumail, Crit Akke,Zai, Bulba and Moo not on a team. Ferrari 430 left iG earlier today.


Well all I can say is $ is ruined Dota 2. Most of these payers have already made 1M+ lol.


----------



## connectwise

Meanwhile EE is just quietly losing all his voker pub games ROFL


----------



## connectwise

It just another ordinary dayyyy


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It just another ordinary dayyyy


Dota 2 Pro scene too unstable. I think teams should make contracts with players for at least 1-2 years. It's not just 1 or 2 people leaving the teams. They are disbanding entire teams.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dota 2 Pro scene too unstable. I think teams should make contracts with players for at least 1-2 years. It's not just 1 or 2 people leaving the teams. They are disbanding entire teams.


China has that already and a players union ACE. The apparent reason for all the teams dropping players was other teams were trying to steal signed players from teams. Players were just dropping themselves from teams to drive up insane transfer fees. Maybe from LGD the reported transfer fee was like 5 Million to goto another team. If you compared this to real sports teams were tampering which in the NFL,NHL etc.. is huge fines, loss of draft picks etc... There are supposed to be changes made in China to prevent stuff like this happening in the future.

The players were trying to break their contracts by leaving the team using the Dota roster drop kick system without talking to their team.
It comes down teams and players not respecting the contracts that were signed.

Chessie (health issues again) Limmp and Handsken left they go back home and play in EU


----------



## exodus1500

Are there any teams who havent totally disbanded yet... lol

I kinda wish it was a little more like main stream sports. You have a roster and contracts. Say 8 people on a team, if someone isn't playing particularly well, you can rotate in a "bench player." Maybe a patch isnt suited to your team, you shouldnt have to completely disband your whole team and rebuild. Shift in a player or two. Maybe your bench players are more suited to the current patch and game style.

I hate how they think rebuilding a whole team will fix everything. Maybe play with teammates long enough to where you can truly play well with them and learn their playstyle. I think that would help when new patches come and teams need to alter play style.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Are there any teams who havent totally disbanded yet... lol
> 
> I kinda wish it was a little more like main stream sports. You have a roster and contracts. Say 8 people on a team, if someone isn't playing particularly well, you can rotate in a "bench player." Maybe a patch isnt suited to your team, you shouldnt have to completely disband your whole team and rebuild. Shift in a player or two. Maybe your bench players are more suited to the current patch and game style.
> 
> I hate how they think rebuilding a whole team will fix everything. Maybe play with teammates long enough to where you can truly play well with them and learn their playstyle. I think that would help when new patches come and teams need to alter play style.


Here are some reasons that I think result in them breaking up.

1) If you take teams like Navi and Alliance, they tried hard and failed, Alliance even tried for a second time and it did not work out for them
2) Players get bored playing with same team.
3) Dota 2 is a chemistry game. The only time players try to change times is after major events because that's the real test.
4) They do it because they can.
5) The idea in Dota 2 from that I see these teams doing is try to find a style that will win you the big price before they figure you out. Basically as soons as you figure out how a team plays they have to start from ground zero to win again. By changing players they change playstyle. You have seen the after Ti effect on champions. Their heros get nerfed, their style get nerfed etc etc.


----------



## redalert

Well OG has a new roster

Fly notail S4 jerax(he left liquid today) and ana. Ana is a 16 yr old from Australia 8k MMR
He was a stand-in for iG when Ferrari was out. He played in China pubs. Interesting roster and good to see new blood in the pro scene.


----------



## connectwise

So lock is sept 4th right? Well let's just wait and see how much more changes there will be.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> So lock is sept 4th right? Well let's just wait and see how much more changes there will be.


The 4th is the last day to remove/leave players from current teams. The lock period ends on the 18th for teams to add players.


----------



## HarrisLam

with player shuffling to this degree, we will need a list of teams/players in the form of google sheet printed out for every major / Ti onward. Impossible to remember who's where by heart at this point.

Will also need to use that sheet to figure out which teams to support. Put a tick on all your favorite players, then figure out which teams have more of your favorite players.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> with player shuffling to this degree, we will need a list of teams/players in the form of google sheet printed out for every major / Ti onward. Impossible to remember who's where by heart at this point.
> 
> Will also need to use that sheet to figure out which teams to support. Put a tick on all your favorite players, then figure out which teams have more of your favorite players.


Or stop watching Pro Dota and let Dota 2 fail.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> with player shuffling to this degree, we will need a list of teams/players in the form of google sheet printed out for every major / Ti onward. Impossible to remember who's where by heart at this point.
> 
> Will also need to use that sheet to figure out which teams to support. Put a tick on all your favorite players, then figure out which teams have more of your favorite players.


I dont care for any team really never have just hope the games are entertaining and exciting. Speaking of player movements Fata posted that he will be taking a break from Dota. Its been rumored and speculated that Miracle will be joining Liquid. They still need a support since Jerax left.


----------



## connectwise

mrw he don't cheer for eg but from philly


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Or stop watching Pro Dota and let Dota 2 fail.


If I had such power, I could probably have my life successful enough not to care about a game like dota. Failing or not, it would have been none of my business.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I dont care for any team really never have just hope the games are entertaining and exciting.


I believe I started out like that (around Ti2 final). At Ti3 final I started to like Alliance a bit because their playstyle generate a lot of tension in their games. Around Ti4, I probably know what teams to like because some teams apparently provide more exciting gameplay.

As in sports, I believe it feels more exciting watching the matches if you support one side.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> If I had such power, I could probably have my life successful enough not to care about a game like dota. Failing or not, it would have been none of my business.
> I believe I started out like that (around Ti2 final). At Ti3 final I started to like Alliance a bit because their playstyle generate a lot of tension in their games. Around Ti4, I probably know what teams to like because some teams apparently provide more exciting gameplay.
> 
> As in sports, I believe it feels more exciting watching the matches if you support one side.


Having so much fun watching old pre Ti4 tournaments. Still love to watch MLG Columbus.


----------



## connectwise

If I personally need any motivation, I can watch parts of mlg columbus and pump myself up.


----------



## HarrisLam

LOL

just checked the compendium to find there's 3 last lina fireballs, and i got exactly as many battle points I need to reach the next chest

LOL


----------



## connectwise

And what did you get?

Took this screen couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> And what did you get?
> 
> Took this screen couple of weeks ago.


So now players need to be certain mmr ? Didn't Miracle prove 9K = Tier 3.


----------



## HarrisLam

I get Two Fifty that's what I get lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So now players need to be certain mmr ? Didn't Miracle prove 9K = Tier 3.


I think Miracle proved that Michael Jordan can't win the whole game by himself.

He had been one of the major reasons of OG's success for a year. If anything, he proved that having extremely high MMR really means something.


----------



## connectwise

What are we talking about mmr for? That was just a post of sumail being savage with grandgrant. As for Miracle, everyone knows he's legit; MMR is prob just a lagging indicator of it.

Old video I found




New video from blitz


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I get Two Fifty that's what I get lol
> I think Miracle proved that Michael Jordan can't win the whole game by himself.
> 
> He had been one of the major reasons of OG's success for a year. If anything, he proved that having extremely high MMR really means something.


Yeah you are probably right. His team was nothing special. As for Michael Jordan... He did win 6 times because of his skill. In NBA all team are equally good but the Star player is what wins you championship.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> As for Michael Jordan... He did win 6 times because of his skill. In NBA all team are equally good but the Star player is what wins you championship.


This is going off topic a little, but i was learning about Jordan's history back in the day, and IIRC, most said that he started out as an extreme ball hog.

Good, but a ball hog.

He only started hitting his prime when he became less of a ball hog


----------



## redalert

Anyone thats familiar with Dota NA/SA pro scene knows about the Dota 2 Canada Cup tournaments.
There wont be a season 7 of Canada Cup but there will be $100k LAN event Nov. 11-13th in Montreal run by the same people who ran Canada Cup.
Its expected to have 6-7 direct invites teams from NA, EU etc plus 1-2 open qualifier spots.
I doubt there will be many big Dota LANS in Canada so here is your chance to go if your in that area.


----------



## redalert

EE found a team. Team NP: Aui, EE, MSS, SVG, and 1437. Looks like a Tier 2 on paper. Still waiting on what Col, EG are doing with their rosters. Im guessing DC will still play in NA region for tourney's.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> EE found a team. Team NP: Aui, EE, MSS, SVG, and 1437. Looks like a Tier 2 on paper. Still waiting on what Col, EG are doing with their rosters. Im guessing DC will still play in NA region for tourney's.


Sound like Dignitas Tier. Also as far as LAN. I would go to one if it was in Toronto.


----------



## connectwise

PPD's doing his thang again


----------



## phillyd

S A D B O Y S H Y P E
http://www.mkconley.design/sadboys


----------



## Valor958

Anyone else noticed weird stuttering or gameplay issues with Dota lately? I can run Witcher 3, Battlefield 4, etc normally, but Dota 2 (64 and 32bit) get stuttering pauses pretty consistently.

Watched resource monitor, etc and system isn't maxing anything, but I just found it strange.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Anyone else noticed weird stuttering or gameplay issues with Dota lately? I can run Witcher 3, Battlefield 4, etc normally, but Dota 2 (64 and 32bit) get stuttering pauses pretty consistently.
> 
> Watched resource monitor, etc and system isn't maxing anything, but I just found it strange.


I have noticed some weird things the last couple days. Skills/items making the sound that they have gone off, but nothing happening except they go on cool down.


----------



## redalert

The only issue I heard of recently is FPS issues that degraded over time the longer you play.


----------



## connectwise

Dunno.. My 1070 gets around 130 to 180 fps without issues. It does slow down at times but always return to high. I've seen both videos. Maybe because i'm on -vulkan.

https://themeta.killscreen.com/moonmeander-great-orator-esports-history/

Moonmeander is my spirit animal


----------



## Valor958

Thanks for those vids @redalert









My pc is getting a bit long in the tooth and I was starting to think I was running into my hardware starting to degrade lol. I'm sitting at about the 5 year mark, planning a new build, but that's about 6 months out lol. Seems Dota just had a few rogue processes in it that weren't releasing their cache by the sounds of it. Phew. I completely crashed out at about 9pm last night and woke up at 7am this morning. Maybe tonight I'll give it a go and see how things feel.


----------



## phillyd

Performance updates today, and they FINALLY after like 6 years fixed the neutral and lane creeps spawning later as the game goes on.

Look at EvilGeniuses.GG at 3:00 EST (25 minutes from now)!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Performance updates today, and they FINALLY after like 6 years fixed the neutral and lane creeps spawning later as the game goes on.
> 
> Look at EvilGeniuses.GG at 3:00 EST (25 minutes from now)!


EG must be looking for extra traffic for their website by only announcing Fear retires and will be coach today only. The interesting thing is only PPD and Universe have comments with the news about Fear. I guess we can assume PPD and Universe are on the new EG


----------



## Valor958

Posted this in a thread I just made, and thought you all might like to have the info too:

So, I've decided to try and make some use of Cortana since she actually has a nice set of features







I found where to put shortcuts to make her recognize non-standard commands. I can now make her start Dota 2 by saying 'start dota 2'.

You need to unhide hidden folders and go to: %AppData%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs

Then create a shortcut using the following target:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\dota 2 beta\game\bin\win64\dota2.exe" (This launches the 64-bit version, so use win32 if you're using 32-bit)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> EG must be looking for extra traffic for their website by only announcing Fear retires and will be coach today only. The interesting thing is only PPD and Universe have comments with the news about Fear. I guess we can assume PPD and Universe are on the new EG


Final day for roster?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Final day for roster?


18th


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 18th


They can still make a roster after right? Just like before Ti6?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They can still make a roster after right? Just like before Ti6?


Yes they just wouldnt be able to get a direct invite to the 1st Major.


----------



## Valor958

As for my weird stuttering issue, not sure if their hotfix or my rebooting pc and upgrading to 16.9.1 Crimson drivers did it though. Either way, back to normal and I managed to win a 60min all random due to a single slip on final team fight. The one time they didn't gank me (sniper) right off... i got to have some fun and wreck them with our fed TB. Game over less than 60sec later lol.


----------



## exodus1500

I had really bad stuttering in my two games yesterday. It was after the update, or at least one of the games was. Running a watercooled 780 lightning with an i5 with a 4690k. My wife was playing in the same games with the same video card and an i7 4790k, but she didnt seem to have any issues(or she didnt notice them... lol)


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I had really bad stuttering in my two games yesterday. It was after the update, or at least one of the games was. Running a watercooled 780 lightning with an i5 with a 4690k. My wife was playing in the same games with the same video card and an i7 4790k, but she didnt seem to have any issues(or she didnt notice them... lol)


It could also have to do with how the cache is storing itself on your system ram. Try a reboot if you haven't and see if that helps. I haven't run into any stuttering in the past 3 games now. 2500K with a 7950, so nothing special anymore, but still hardy. Using the new Crimson drivers too so not sure how it compares to nVidia drivers, but maybe update if you haven't. Do some testing like they did in those linked vids and see if you encounter anything. Hopefully things clear up, i cant count the times a weird stutter causes me to miss a mark or sit there and get jumped lol


----------



## connectwise

Worst kept secret in dota pro team, RTZ rejoins EG. But PPD steps down.









http://evilgeniuses.gg/new-roster


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Worst kept secret in dota pro team, RTZ rejoins EG. But PPD steps down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://evilgeniuses.gg/new-roster


OMG, Just got the notification. I knew I would be late. Very interested in this team.


----------



## redalert

I wonder who will be drafting for EG? The only big name teams that dont have rosters complete are Liquid who most people expect Miracle to replace Fata and they still need a support to replace jerax.

Alliance roster still isnt official but the team that played in WESG tourney with Loda and EGM is supposedly the new Alliance roster. Loda, EGM, Micke, jonassomfan and Handsken.

Colmplexity has swindle and Zfreek rumor is Moo will join them but other 2 players still unknown.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I wonder who will be drafting for EG? The only big name teams that dont have rosters complete are Liquid who most people expect Miracle to replace Fata and they still need a support to replace jerax.
> 
> Alliance roster still isnt official but the team that played in WESG tourney with Loda and EGM is supposedly the new Alliance roster. Loda, EGM, Micke, jonassomfan and Handsken.
> 
> Colmplexity has swindle and Zfreek rumor is Moo will join them but other 2 players still unknown.


RTZ. Best NA drafter.


----------



## connectwise

It's crit, he's the new cap.

Just not the same without PPD and fear. Plus ppd my fave player. Now I have to change my avatar..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> It's crit, he's the new cap.
> 
> Just not the same without PPD and fear. Plus ppd my fave player. Now I have to change my avatar..


Approx. Total Earnings:$2,603,724

I am sure he has more than enough money lol. He can take it easy for life really.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Approx. Total Earnings:$2,603,724
> 
> I am sure he has more than enough money lol. He can take it easy for life really.


After taxes about 1.5 million... he can live off some of the interest + principle for the rest of his life if he lives modestly...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> After taxes about 1.5 million... he can live off some of the interest + principle for the rest of his life if he lives modestly...


Yeah. He is only 25 years old. He does not need 100K job. Now he just needs a stable easy going job and working for EG is good for him. A lot of players change their mind though. When that $20M price pool shows up and you see that you can win it you come back.


----------



## HarrisLam

woaaw

RTZ in EG? New roster?

How does that work? I don't really.....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> woaaw
> 
> RTZ in EG? New roster?
> 
> How does that work? I don't really.....


Was he not with EG right before Ti6? I am fine with RTZ. If he plays as good as he did last game against LGD, EG are good.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Was he not with EG right before Ti6? I am fine with RTZ. If he plays as good as he did last game against LGD, EG are good.


I hate seeing players that dance between teams, and even worse, seeing players who dance between TWO teams.

It's like, make up your dam mind son!! (this refers to whoever that's responsible, not necessarily RTZ himself, probably the managers too) I'm not cool with this behavior because you can't possible find a logical explanation for this unless this same player has highly fluctuating performance, and in this case I wouldn't have
"bet" on hiring him if I were the manager anyway.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I hate seeing players that dance between teams, and even worse, seeing players who dance between TWO teams.
> 
> It's like, make up your dam mind son!! (this refers to whoever that's responsible, not necessarily RTZ himself, probably the managers too) I'm not cool with this behavior because you can't possible find a logical explanation for this unless this same player has highly fluctuating performance, and in this case I wouldn't have
> "bet" on hiring him if I were the manager anyway.


I know what you mean but the RTZ situation is much better than a lot of other players.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Miracle- and Bulba join Team Liquid.
Handsken, Limmp, jonassomfanjoin Alliance.

Liquid is going to be a scary team I think. Miracle- > Fata.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

What is happening is no different than athletic sports - it is just magnified because the roster is smaller. But does make it more harder to be a loyal fan of a team which is essentially the most important thing for a team for branding and sponsorship opportunities. For example I am more of a fan of the players than the team and would support what ever team that player is on.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> What is happening is no different than athletic sports - it is just magnified because the roster is smaller. But does make it more harder to be a loyal fan of a team which is essentially the most important then for a team for branding and sponsorship opportunities. For example I am more of a fan of the players than the team and would support what ever team that player is on.


It goes both way. I am fan of streamers and follow their team. Sometimes you want to cheer for team USA and don't really care who plays for them.


----------



## redalert

Bulba's had better improve his support play. He looked so lost playing as a support in the past.


----------



## connectwise

Plus it takes so much technical skill to play support. He will definitely be rusty going in. I mean he's trying to replace crit? Fat chance.

Check this for the luls:

https://clips.twitch.tv/stormspirittv/HappyDoveTinyFace

"6 peso echo slam".


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Plus it takes so much technical skill to play support. He will definitely be rusty going in. I mean he's trying to replace crit? Fat chance.
> 
> Check this for the luls:
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/stormspirittv/HappyDoveTinyFace
> 
> "6 peso echo slam".


I do not think he is a good players. EG had him and they did terrible, Secret got him and they did terrible.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It goes both way. I am fan of streamers and follow their team. Sometimes you want to cheer for team USA and don't really care who plays for them.


then the question arises : does DC really count as a NA team? What makes a team "USA"?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> then the question arises : does DC really count as a NA team? What makes a team "USA"?


The organization is the one that counts.


----------



## HarrisLam

Any last minute lame roster changes?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The organization is the one that counts.


In a western vs eastern situation, I can understand that. Other than that though....probably gonna stick with the players.


----------



## redalert

This is the official list of locked teams for each region.

The first post TI LAN will be MDL in China Sept 28-Oct 2 Teams will be Newbee, VG, EG, MVP Phoenix, OG, Secret, and 2 qualifier teams from China.

*China*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CDEC Gaming* Shade June demons September Flyby

*EHOME* Sylar old chicken eLeVeN LaNm Guardian

*EHOME.X* QD Puer Tea zExBinGo DDR LT

*Invictus Gaming* BurNing Op Xxs boboka Q

*IG Vitality* Yuno Fran InJuly super dogf1ghts

*LGD Gaming* Ame Maybe Jixing Xz Victoria

*LGD. Forever Young* Monet Super Yao xiao8 LPC

*Newbee* uuu9 Sccc kpii kaka Faith

*Newbee.Young* Lin 290 2lei Le Rong

*Tong Fu* JiaJia carrot M XiaoXiao 折纸折纸

*Wings Gaming* shadow bLink Faith_bian y iceice

*Vici Gaming* END ghost yang fy ddc

*Vici Gaming J* Agressif NoNo rOtk Fenrir HYM



*America*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Digital Chaos* Resolut1on w33 Moon Saksa MiSeRy

*compLexity Gaming* Justin canceL Moo Zfreek Swindle

*EvernovaS* mason FLee Sneyking wayto Jason

*Evil Geniuses* Arteezy Suma1l UNiVeRsE Zai cr1t

*FDL Beesa* 747 MJW 04 Stan King

*Team Freedom* Boris WwD ixmike88 Jubei Eagle

*Infamous* Benjaz Kotaro Krtk Accel BanG

*Team Leviathan* Monib Shiibbyy Jenkins Newsham jaH

*Pain Gaming* 4dr hFn Tavo KINGRD c4t

*Not Today* Scofield Atun Greedy Sword Jerry

*Team NP* Aui_2000 EternaLEnVy MSS SVG 1437

*T Show* Therence Cys Mandy Baga Gambling



*CIS*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*DX* Arszeeq Scandal Ax.Mo Sh4dowehhh Øxn

*Team Empire* ALOHADANCE G Ghostik Miposhka KingR

*FRIENDS* AfterLife Undershock yoky Nofear AWF

*Natus Vincere* Ditya Ra Dendi GeneRaL SoNNeikO Artstyle

*Power Rangers* Bignum Afoninje chshrct goddam j4

*Vega Squadron* fn Iceberg Mag fng Cema

*Virtus Pro* RAMZES666 No[o]ne 9pasha Solo Lil



*Europe*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Ad Finem* Madara ThuG SkyLark Maybe Next Time SsaSpartan

*Alliance* Loda Limmp jonnasomfan Handsken EGM

*Elements Pro* Swiftending BadrHari Mitch MiLAN LeBronDota

*Escape Gaming* Era qojqva KheZu YapzOr syndereN

*Ikea* DancingDragon fivedota mawi etakaka Steffstyle

*Kaipi* bOne7 Singsing TheCoon SexyBamboe FLUFFNSTUFF

*Team Liquid* MATUMBA Miracle MinD_CtRL BuLba KuroKy

*LVLUP* kole Wagamam pwN Emperor606 dnz

*Memento* MoriRL eskil Xcalibur Niqua Pablo Gorgc

*OG* n0tail Ana S4 JerAx Fly

*Prodota Gaming* Garter Pingvincek Kefka CWM Biver

*Team Secret* MP MidOne FoReV Puppey pieliedie



*SEA*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Execration* Gabbi Abed Rapy DJ Kim0

*Team Faceless* Black Jabz iceiceice xy NutZ

*Fnatic* Raven Mushi Ohaiyo eyyou DeMoN

*Mineski* Meracle Raging Potato RR Julz NinjaBoogie

*Mineski-X* Kecik Imba Zai' WinteR InsidiousC XtiNcT

*MVP Phoenix* Febby QO Velo ReiSeN DuBu

*Rave* Ab1ng Kevz WHPH Tims flysolo

*s1 Lykos* P Nando Yaj Erice Yabish

*Signature Trust* LaKelz MyPro aabBAA Boombell tnt

*TNC Pro Team* Teehee Kuku Sam_H ryOyr Cast

*White Fries Gaming* kyxy YamateH hyhy Big_A net


----------



## HarrisLam

so....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I can't see Chuan and silent anywhere





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Secret started out as an all-star team. Sad that the team has come to this. Not that the players are bad, but the team is definitely no longer tier 1





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



that hyhy in SEA is *THAT* hyhy, right? The one in the documentary?



man this is literally *everybody shuffling*







#partyrock


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see Chuan and silent anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Secret started out as an all-star team. Sad that the team has come to this. Not that the players are bad, but the team is definitely no longer tier 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> that hyhy in SEA is *THAT* hyhy, right? The one in the documentary?
> 
> 
> 
> man this is literally *everybody shuffling*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #partyrock


Chuan taking a break, Silent teamless, Secret should be interesting with the mix of Western and Eastern players and yes its the same hyhy from Free to Play.

Speaking of Free to Play there will be a new one. Free to Play:EG they were doing some filming already for it at a Sandisk/EG event on Sunday.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Chuan taking a break, Silent teamless, Secret should be interesting with the mix of Western and Eastern players and yes its the same hyhy from Free to Play.
> 
> Speaking of Free to Play there will be a new one. Free to Play:EG they were doing some filming already for it at a Sandisk/EG event on Sunday.


I would like to see Chuan back into the scene. If he joins a western team, that would be pretty fun. Silent I don't really care much about. I liked him for a while because of the Empire team, but I soon figured out it was Resolution and Yoky making him look good.

whatever happened to hyhy and his supposedly hella good grades?


----------



## redalert




----------



## connectwise

Save our pubs. Say no to mid lion and support PA.


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


God save our pubs.
Now I will be forced to play mid as WD coz the PA picker says "I will support"?
Or I will be forced to pay support-PA as the last guy pick an AM to an already-4-core line up?


----------



## exodus1500

I saw thus in a pub game while i was waiting to load a week ago. The person was flamed relentlessly. Lol


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I saw thus in a pub game while i was waiting to load a week ago. The person was flamed relentlessly. Lol


If it works, it aint stupid.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> If it works, it aint stupid.


I think we all know what happens if you attempt something unconventional. lol


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I think we all know what happens if you attempt something unconventional. lol


Reports? Come on. Team starts trolling? Yea, been there, know that.


----------



## redalert

The first post TI LAN MDL starts in 3 hours http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/MarsTV_Dota_2_League/2016

Wow at the investors for Team Liquid http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160927006174/en/aXiomatic-Acquires-Controlling-Interest-Team-Liquid-Leading
Dignitas and Apex was just bought by the 76ers http://www.espn.com/esports/story/_/id/17637299/76ers-acquire-esports-teams-dignitas-apex


----------



## redalert

Tourney ends and a nerf patch comes out. Guess 6.89 is not ready yet.


----------



## connectwise

Those nerfs...
http://i.imgur.com/0mfyXbV.gifv


----------



## Peter Nixeus

After this update - I'm having problems launching DOTA 2. When I try to launch the game the loading screen or the game is running but I don't see anything. I just see my bigger game cursor and hear the game music on the desktop. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## phillyd

Good to see Arteezy winning LAN's again FeelsGoodMan


----------



## connectwise

Feels good man


----------



## redalert

The Major in Boston Uh not what I expected in a Million years

Dec. 3-4 Groupstage Dec 7-10 LAN Wang Theater holds 3500 Trying to get a TI2 TI3 I guess. Maybe TI7 somewhere else?

Single Elimination Format too so no chance of a lower bracket run which idk if that is good.


----------



## HarrisLam

Newbee vs LGD, what a series


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Newbee vs LGD, what a series


i saw the highlights of game 1







Needed to see some good Dota after the whole EE Misery blogs and all the new Puppey memes


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> i saw the highlights of game 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needed to see some good Dota after the whole *EE Misery blogs and all the new Puppey memes*


What highlights? pretty much the entire 20min - game end of game 1 is highlight-worthy lol.

Bold : what's going on brah? I don't follow that stuff but I don't mind hearing gossips


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> What highlights? pretty much the entire 20min - game end of game 1 is highlight-worthy lol.
> 
> Bold : what's going on brah? I don't follow that stuff but I don't mind hearing gossips


http://npgame.gg/blog/himitsumonogatari.html
https://medium.com/@MiSeRyDOTA/the-secret-is-out-25f26ceab1cc#.osg7az2bi

The EE Blog is Superlong Misery basically backs up all of the money issues that former secret players have had tried to get their money.
EE said he didnt post about everything that happen in secret so more to come lol

TLDR version

-Secret took a 10% pay cut from players, unbeknownst to them. Players were told there was a 0% cut from winnings, but 10% was secretly taken. Only pup knew about it and agreed to it.
-There was no player salary.
-Secret took 50% of money received from Panda TV. However, the Panda TV deal fell apart because Puppey did not fulfil his streaming obligations of 30 hours per month. Panda TV apparently offered EE 500K USD to stream. But he wouldn't take the deal unless other team mates also got that deal. The deal was later changed to 1 million USD + 250k from donations.
-The money taken from players was supposedly to pay for the manager. So Matt was paid 200k from his work.
-Other sponsors did not pay anything to players. Instead Kermal claims sponsor money paid for expenses.
-Salary was supposed to be 12-15k USD a month.
-Puppey is apparently a jackass and very lazy. Does not try to play. Universe left Secret because Puppey was so lazy. QUOTE: "This is the first point where I actually really start disliking Puppey. Eventually the lies get to you. I don't mind him having a tyrant on the team if he at least does what he promises to do. But when he's so lazy and lies about everything only for him to spew lines like "When I talk, you listen to me." is actually so disgusting."
-Puppey got physical with W33ha and bullied him through his career in secret.


----------



## HarrisLam

woaw.....that is quite surprising to hear......

I don't know, I guess Puppey's face is a pretty good disguise..... I never thought he would be such a terrible person. (can't get to the links / videos from work computer at the moment)


----------



## connectwise

DRAMAMMMAAAAA

Puppy now most hated man in all of esports. Now we kind of realize why they got two players from korea to fill their ranks.


----------



## HarrisLam

alright, this is the first timing ive got to actually see that video red posted, and in the original youtube list, EE's original blog was in the comments.

And I went through the whole thing.

It's almost unbelievable that how EE sound in this blog, and how Puppey seems to behave, it's like........it is as if their personalities are the complete swap-around against what my impression suggests.

we have yet to hear the other side of the story, but I kind of doubt that we need to at this point.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Hey all, just started playing Dota 2 recently and looking to get into a good community. Steam is thesaint139.


----------



## LastRages

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Hey all, just started playing Dota 2 recently and looking to get into a good community. Steam is thesaint139.


Tried to add but you wouldn't come up. I'm just getting into Dota 2 so if you don't mind someone who's pretty bad you can add me Steam


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastRages*
> 
> Tried to add but you wouldn't come up. I'm just getting into Dota 2 so if you don't mind someone who's pretty bad you can add me Steam


added you. I'm pretty bad myself but that's what practice is for


----------



## tristanbear

After playing league of legends for a bit I'm considering re downloading this game. At least I know how to play a MOBA somewhat now


----------



## exodus1500

We should have a dota teaching night for all the noobs









I can teach new people how to be less than average skill, but better than terrible! Haha


----------



## Peter Nixeus

The new patch severely nerfed SirActionSlacks MMR Strategies!! Pretty sad because Omni Knight was my secondary support main.


----------



## connectwise

What. Omni is still super strong.










Who else is bored XD


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> DRAMAMMMAAAAA
> 
> Puppy now most hated man in all of esports. Now we kind of realize why they got two players from korea to fill their ranks.


I call him Poopey since the TI3 lost to Alliance. He always will suck and was the driving force between the reddit drama between players from NAVI and Secret beefs. I mean he's the main guy besides Purge to afk farm as chen and let the team go 1v1v1 + roaming support vs. orthodox lineup. His 0 ganks and greedy farm into mek just loses games in general.


----------



## connectwise

Problem is it's not puppy it's kamal, but everyone is just hating on puppy instead.

this is gold:

https://clips.twitch.tv/eternalenvyy/CalmElkPeteZaroll


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Problem is it's not puppy it's kamal, but everyone is just hating on puppy instead.
> 
> this is gold:
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/eternalenvyy/CalmElkPeteZaroll


EE got fed


----------



## MillerLite1314

Has anyone benefited greatly from Coop bot matches? Been trying my hand at it to try and improve. I'm really taking a liking to Zeus though I need to work up a good build.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Has anyone benefited greatly from Coop bot matches? Been trying my hand at it to try and improve. I'm really taking a liking to Zeus though I need to work up a good build.


Zeus is a hero that is very good with nuke damage bursts, but he can be very easily ganked. Just try to either maximize his strengths (literally, not the stat attribute) or improve his weaknesses, and you should be good to go!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Zeus is a hero that is very good with nuke damage bursts, but he can be very easily ganked. Just try to either maximize his strengths (literally, not the stat attribute) or improve his weaknesses, and you should be good to go!


Thank you. I've been thinking of starting a Noobs play stream and letting the viewers choose character rotations to be run, basically just getting pwned and learning to play.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Has anyone benefited greatly from Coop bot matches? Been trying my hand at it to try and improve. I'm really taking a liking to Zeus though I need to work up a good build.


The key to zeus is to not kill steal or wait till their health is low to use his ultimate - use his ultimate at the start of any big fight to weaken the group of enemies and cause them to fight differently. You'd be surprise how the enemy fights or runs when a significant part of their health is gone. You can to use it to scout too.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> The key to zeus is to not kill steal or wait till their health is low to use his ultimate - use his ultimate at the start of any big fight to weaken the group of enemies and cause them to fight differently. You'd be surprise how the enemy fights or runs when a significant part of their health is gone. You can to use it to scout too.


I usually try down burst a hero/heroes down with Zeus to set up the kill. I have the "we need to kill!" Instead of the "I have to kill!" Mentality.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I usually try down burst a hero/heroes down with Zeus to set up the kill. I have the "we need to kill!" Instead of the "I have to kill!" Mentality.


Also I used to play co-op up to 1000 hours because my internet was bad for awhile. I used to play Crystal Maiden, Zeus, Invoker, Slardar, and Templar Assassin before I brought them to pubs. Its very good to test out builds and team coordination in my opinion.

In regards to builds for Zeus its situational with what the other enemy team has. But the standard is to build items that makes his nukes stronger. Don't go for aghs first. Veil of Discord and Aether Lens are good first items then aghs after (unless you need to build an escape item like force staff). In team fights use your Q and W = don't right click unless you have to!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Also I used to play co-op up to 1000 hours because my internet was bad for awhile. I used to play Crystal Maiden, Zeus, Invoker, Slardar, and Templar Assassin before I brought them to pubs. Its very good to test out builds and team coordination in my opinion.
> 
> In regards to builds for Zeus its situational with what the other enemy team has. But the standard is to build items that makes his nukes stronger. Don't go for aghs first. Veil of Discord and Aether Lens are good first items then aghs after (unless you need to build an escape item like force staff). In team fights use your Q and W = don't right click unless you have to!


Thank you very much for the input. I learned the hard way last night that I need an escape early on. Got bot tanked pretty hard.


----------



## exodus1500

I always go brown boots then rush vlads, battle fury, then moonshard on Zeus.


----------



## charliehorse55

I'd like to be added to the steam group!

I'm looking for teammates in the 4-5k range for a team at the OCN LAN in Toronto!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/charliehorse55/


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I always go brown boots then rush vlads, battle fury, then moonshard on Zeus.


that is an awful build, you always need maelstorm on zeus


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*
> 
> I'd like to be added to the steam group!
> 
> I'm looking for teammates in the 4-5k range for a team at the OCN LAN in Toronto!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/charliehorse55/


I sent you a friend request I can send you an invite to the steam group when you accept.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> that is an awful build, you always need maelstorm on zeus


Crap, I forgot, MMMOOOOOAAAARRRRRR ELECTRICITY!


----------



## connectwise

No that's razor.


----------



## Jim888

Anyone Else having low FPS?

I've not played in a few weeks and tried to get on tonight and was gonna warm up with a bot match but I'm getting crazy low FPS like 6-10 even in the load out screen.

anyone else having this issue?


----------



## connectwise

Anyone else? Yeah everyone. The game runs crappier every patch. Last few month for me it crashes all the time during start up as well.




Just zai doing his thang.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Just zai doing his thang.


nope. That's called zai doing my build.

Called it.


----------



## connectwise

The scream during the roshing

XD


----------



## MillerLite1314

I must say I'm getting very frustrated. I've put in hours of research to learn the game and keep practicing, but I'm getting my assignment handed to me by easy bots. Granted the only MOBA I've ever played before this was HotS, which granted is very dumbed down compared to this.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I must say I'm getting very frustrated. I've put in hours of research to learn the game and keep practicing, but I'm getting my assignment handed to me by easy bots. Granted the only MOBA I've ever played before this was HotS, which granted is very dumbed down compared to this.


Dota is just a very hard game, people put in thousands of hours into this game so dont get frustrated. Bot games are more about learning the hero than actually winning the game especially when you are new to the game.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Dota is just a very hard game, people put in thousands of hours into this game so dont get frustrated. Bot games are more about learning the hero than actually winning the game especially when you are new to the game.


I actually had a much better game tonight. I did some more reading on item building.


----------



## connectwise

There's only one EE

https://clips.twitch.tv/beyondthesummit/HelpfulDolphinDatSheffy


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I must say I'm getting very frustrated. I've put in hours of research to learn the game and keep practicing, but I'm getting my assignment handed to me by easy bots. Granted the only MOBA I've ever played before this was HotS, which granted is very dumbed down compared to this.


How many hours exactly are we talking about here? 10? 50?

For new players it is always suggested to stick to 1-3 heros to learn, because there are many situations you need to consider, and to master more than 3 heros including adapting to different in-game situations.

If you have already chosen your favorite heros, try sticking to them, and learn how to play against different situations instead.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> How many hours exactly are we talking about here? 10? 50?
> 
> For new players it is always suggested to stick to 1-3 heros to learn, because there are many situations you need to consider, and to master more than 3 heros including adapting to different in-game situations.
> 
> If you have already chosen your favorite heros, try sticking to them, and learn how to play against different situations instead.


I agree. Plus, everyone learns and functions in these kinds of games differently. I've met people with 3k hours and trying All Random, who are just then using it to learn new heroes. Sometimes though, learning to PLAY with a hero is not the same as learning to WORK with that hero on your team, or against it.

Axe and Sniper for example. Easy to pick up and roll with. A reasonable amount of depth to get creative and evolve.

But again, this can revolve around the role you like or are good at playing as well. Some people tend naturally towards support roles, while others are uber-aggressive and won't play anything but a hard carry.

Personally, I enjoy the diversity of having over 100 heroes, and to learn I did the All Hero Challenge. Twice. I can play any hero reasonably well, and seem to be rather good with Chaos Knight although I didn't notice. I win almost every game I play with him.

There are plenty of us here who would be willing to run with you and help teach. I think the only thing we ask is to be open to gentle criticism and use it as a learning experience, not an insult. Most I had help me early on were great, and I learned a lot from them.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Anyone Else having low FPS?
> 
> I've not played in a few weeks and tried to get on tonight and was gonna warm up with a bot match but I'm getting crazy low FPS like 6-10 even in the load out screen.
> 
> anyone else having this issue?


Go into the graphics setting and make sure you are running "exclusive full screen" and not in window or borderless window mode. Running in window mode takes up more resources.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I agree. Plus, everyone learns and functions in these kinds of games differently. I've met people with 3k hours and trying All Random, who are just then using it to learn new heroes. Sometimes though, learning to PLAY with a hero is not the same as learning to WORK with that hero on your team, or against it.
> 
> Axe and Sniper for example. Easy to pick up and roll with. A reasonable amount of depth to get creative and evolve.
> 
> But again, this can revolve around the role you like or are good at playing as well. Some people tend naturally towards support roles, while others are uber-aggressive and won't play anything but a hard carry.
> 
> Personally, I enjoy the diversity of having over 100 heroes, and to learn I did the All Hero Challenge. Twice. I can play any hero reasonably well, and seem to be rather good with Chaos Knight although I didn't notice. I win almost every game I play with him.
> 
> There are plenty of us here who would be willing to run with you and help teach. I think the only thing we ask is to be open to gentle criticism and use it as a learning experience, not an insult. Most I had help me early on were great, and I learned a lot from them.


I'm up to play with some OCN players new to DOTA 2...









Some one should make a list of user names like in the Overwatch thread so OCN players know who they can play with or ping for some games - may be ask RedAlert since he is the OP of this thread.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> How many hours exactly are we talking about here? 10? 50?
> 
> For new players it is always suggested to stick to 1-3 heros to learn, because there are many situations you need to consider, and to master more than 3 heros including adapting to different in-game situations.
> 
> If you have already chosen your favorite heros, try sticking to them, and learn how to play against different situations instead.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I agree. Plus, everyone learns and functions in these kinds of games differently. I've met people with 3k hours and trying All Random, who are just then using it to learn new heroes. Sometimes though, learning to PLAY with a hero is not the same as learning to WORK with that hero on your team, or against it.
> 
> Axe and Sniper for example. Easy to pick up and roll with. A reasonable amount of depth to get creative and evolve.
> 
> But again, this can revolve around the role you like or are good at playing as well. Some people tend naturally towards support roles, while others are uber-aggressive and won't play anything but a hard carry.
> 
> Personally, I enjoy the diversity of having over 100 heroes, and to learn I did the All Hero Challenge. Twice. I can play any hero reasonably well, and seem to be rather good with Chaos Knight although I didn't notice. I win almost every game I play with him.
> 
> There are plenty of us here who would be willing to run with you and help teach. I think the only thing we ask is to be open to gentle criticism and use it as a learning experience, not an insult. Most I had help me early on were great, and I learned a lot from them.


Easily a college class in terms of hours reading and videos watched, plus twitch streams of pro games. I've taken a liking to Lina, Sven, and Chaos Knight, with an interest in several more higher difficulty heroes. I did lot better last night with sven in terms of positioning and item building. for sure a lot more comfortable. Criticism has never really been an issue.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Easily a college class in terms of hours reading and videos watched, plus twitch streams of pro games. I've taken a liking to Lina, Sven, and Chaos Knight, with an interest in several more higher difficulty heroes. I did lot better last night with sven in terms of positioning and item building. for sure a lot more comfortable. Criticism has never really been an issue.


I agree, in terms of time and effort put into getting even decent at the game. Some people will just be better suited for this play style, but still have to put in a LOT of time to be really good.

The only thing that bothers me about some of those who think they're really good, they're elitists and closed minded. I've ran into so many pubs 'trying' to be helpful and basically dropping a turd all over my build for a given hero. Tons of folks are under the mindset that a hero gets a specific build, every time. Period. ANY fluctuation to adapt to a situation is ripped apart in traditional troll fashion. SO irksome.

Say a Jug is ripping apart your team with a 'walking ult' build. Get a ghost scepter. Easy enough solution and not too pricey. Build into an e.blade even for an extra burst if necessary. It'll slow jugs roll and allow you to catch up. I can't even count the times I've been ripped apart for using basic logic like that. I remember running a Sven and getting nuked by Jug who knew how to Jug. So, I got a ghost scepter... came back and eventually won. In the meantime, the wannabee 'pro' on the team was throwing a hissy I didn't agree with him to skip ghost scepter. If you're dead, you're useless. Useless Sven sounds like a very bad thing to me lol.

I'd be happy to roll some bot matches or private lobbies or something if you like. I'm Valor958 everywhere if you want to look for me. Plenty of great folks here with a variety of skills and knowledge.


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Go into the graphics setting and make sure you are running "exclusive full screen" and not in window or borderless window mode. Running in window mode takes up more resources.


Thanks, i may try this but i checks resource manager and nothing wa sover 50% so i dont think this was the issue, good to know though, ive been running boarderless window since day 1.

Restart ended up fixing it


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Thanks, i may try this but i checks resource manager and nothing wa sover 50% so i dont think this was the issue, good to know though, ive been running boarderless window since day 1.
> 
> Restart ended up fixing it


Yeah - borderless window or window mode takes up more resources now. Also every time I start up DOTA 2 it runs it in window mode - I have to go into the settings and set it at full screen mode every time now.


----------



## connectwise

Day after EE dies to roshan, Aui dies to ancients. XD

https://clips.twitch.tv/beyondthesummit/GorgeousSardineBloodTrail

XD


----------



## HarrisLam

what the hell is happening in liquid

them guys getting liquefied in all their games regardless of who they playing against.


----------



## Valor958

I've had some epic level fail ability draft games lately. Like rofl-stomp level bad... Twice in a row, my entire team was squish heroes with meh skills we got to pick, and other team has beefier heroes with enough damage to wipe us ez-peezy. As much as I love AD, wish I knew how the random hero pool was generated and wish there was some sort of logic to make sure you didn't get an entire team of squish vs non-squish


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what the hell is happening in liquid
> 
> them guys getting liquefied in all their games regardless of who they playing against.


This new roster has been pretty bad from the start, I expect roster changes for them. Navi pulled out of dreamleague today and they are supposed to make an announcement about their Dota squad this week. It's funny because light of heaven said on his stream Navi was having internal issues before they even played a game post TI6. One of the few teams that didn't change rosters post TI


----------



## connectwise

Drama with ranked matchmaking and reporting. Things hasn't been going well.


----------



## redalert

I have seen alot of things in Pro Dota but a player leaving during a series isnt one of them. Complexity's carry Justin left during a BO5 series with NP after two games. They might lose their spot at Boston because the player has to agree about leaving the team if they want to use a sub otherwise they wont be able to play in the Major . Secret made a roster change today Forev left the team and was replaced by Khezu, Escape gaming's offlaner


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have seen alot of things in Pro Dota but a player leaving during a series isnt one of them. Complexity's carry Justin left during a BO5 series with NP after two games.


What?

Now I wonder if there's any monitor breaking or headphone slamming going on









is forev one of the Koreans?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> What?
> 
> Now I wonder if there's any monitor breaking or headphone slamming going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is forev one of the Koreans?


Yeah Forev is Korean from MVP






Navi just made some roster changes Dendi and General are staying everyone else is out ATM Good Luck trying to replace Sonneiko


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

I just tried launching Dota 2 for the first time since the last TI and it has run 5 updates around 400mb. I haven't uninstalled Dota and the game has been updating regularly ...

Any reason for these updates or any indication when they may stop ?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> I just tried launching Dota 2 for the first time since the last TI and it has run 5 updates around 400mb. I haven't uninstalled Dota and the game has been updating regularly ...
> 
> Any reason for these updates or any indication when they may stop ?


Try verifying game cache


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> I just tried launching Dota 2 for the first time since the last TI and it has run 5 updates around 400mb. I haven't uninstalled Dota and the game has been updating regularly ...
> 
> Any reason for these updates or any indication when they may stop ?


For some reason Steam failed to register DotA2 being installed. Moved, started downloading again, stopped, moved back. Downloaded 8GB of updates O_O


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Try verifying game cache


Tried it and it didn't say any game files were missing ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> For some reason Steam failed to register DotA2 being installed. Moved, started downloading again, stopped, moved back. Downloaded 8GB of updates O_O


It eventually stopped after 8x 400mb+ updates, very strange indeed ... Booted up the game and got some Xbox error thing and it asked if it must disable it ... lol


----------



## redalert




----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> I just tried launching Dota 2 for the first time since the last TI and it has run 5 updates around 400mb. I haven't uninstalled Dota and the game has been updating regularly ...
> 
> Any reason for these updates or any indication when they may stop ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> For some reason Steam failed to register DotA2 being installed. Moved, started downloading again, stopped, moved back. Downloaded 8GB of updates O_O


If you are running Windows 10 make sure you have the Xbox Game DVR feature turned off - it is on Automatically for DOTA 2 so maybe it is affecting it?

https://www.vg247.com/2016/10/14/dota-2-windows-10-anniversary-xbox-game-dvr-error-message/


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> If you are running Windows 10 make sure you have the Xbox Game DVR feature turned off - it is on Automatically for DOTA 2 so maybe it is affecting it?
> 
> https://www.vg247.com/2016/10/14/dota-2-windows-10-anniversary-xbox-game-dvr-error-message/


I stopped the DVR recording/FPS cap, but if i disable the services (now set to Manual), all screen change results in black screen (screen corruption). I still need to fix this.


----------



## connectwise

From summit and reddit


----------



## Valor958

Sing it Rubick!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Anyone have issues with SLI setups? Dota launches but I just get a little gray bar in the upper left hand of my desktop and sound, no picture.


----------



## connectwise

Don't know but there was a psa earlier for 600 700 series cards to try the newest nvidia patch with vulkan, it being fixed. Maybe try that.

THese are out now


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Don't know but there was a psa earlier for 600 700 series cards to try the newest nvidia patch with vulkan, it being fixed. Maybe try that.
> 
> THese are out now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


haven't updated my sig yet but I'm running dual 980's. It finally threw the d3d error message at me and manually punched the resolution into the launch options so everything is good now.


----------



## redalert

https://www.twitch.tv/dota2vods247 rebroadcast of TI2-TI6 games and all the majors


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Anyone noticing crazy search times and moments where it looks like it is about to find a server but then just keeps on searching ...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Anyone noticing crazy search times and moments where it looks like it is about to find a server but then just keeps on searching ...


is it possible that your problems come from your region?

I've noticed that you've been posting here pretty frequently, usually about connection or smoothness. Cuz I myself have almost never experienced the kinds of problems you have, except the times when the whole dota server is down

Just a thought.


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Anyone have issues with SLI setups? Dota launches but I just get a little gray bar in the upper left hand of my desktop and sound, no picture.


Dota has never supported SLI or crossfire in their history of Dota. *Blame Valve they rather sell hats than optimize the game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> Dota has never supported SLI or crossfire in their history of Dota. *Blame Valve they rather sell hats than optimize the game.


Who can blame them though? They are selling a ridiculous amount of hats.

I would have quited my job if I had the talent and knowledge to design some


----------



## connectwise

What are you smoking, we're dota players. We blame everyone and everything.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What are you smoking, we're dota players. We blame everyone and everything.


You mean... What are you smoking, we're HUMANS. We blame everyone and everything. Lol


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> You mean... What are you smoking, we're HUMANS. We blame everyone and everything. Lol


We asked for SLI/Crossfire but we got Vulkan, close enough! Also we're on a new engine for dota no more directx9 crap, sorry xp users.


----------



## exodus1500

Why on earth would dota need sli support? A 200 dollar card will max it ou5. Lol


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Why on earth would dota need sli support? A 200 dollar card will max it ou5. Lol


Cuz we as gamers should demand more from game developers. Go look at Arma III, difference between a 750ti and TitanX card is like 10-20 fps. Game shouldn't be CPU bound and give 20% more FPS by OCing to 4.5Ghz. Just look at modern AAA games this 2016 almost none of them take advantage of more than 4 cores and almost none of them benefit from SLI/Crossfire, go back 6 years to 2010 and almost every AAA title was quadcore or more support and SLI/Crossfire. We're living in a post-apocalyptic "No Man Sky" type game development in terms of game optimization.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Why on earth would dota need sli support? A 200 dollar card will max it ou5. Lol


hahaha, you'd think so, but no. With more addition to the game the system has been slowing down over and over.


----------



## redalert

FYI Boston Major starts on Saturday at 10am EST http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/Boston_Major/2016/Group_Stage

Compendium Predictions are due in 13 hours from now for anyone that bought a battlepass.


----------



## redalert




----------



## redalert

Boston groupstage is over and the matchups are setup. There isnt a lower bracket so its win or go home http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/Boston_Major/2016/Main_Event
Most interesting match up at the main event is EG vs Wings in the round of 16. Im not really a fan of the GSL format the teams that won their group should of gotten a bye to the round of 8 IMO. Anyone who didnt get to see the groupstage VP was the most dominate team and just stomped. Main Event starts on the 7th.


----------



## rtikphox

Yea that Zfreak plays kinda reminds me of a bit of FY and EGM. Glad to see CoL win. I'm not sure why EG is keeping RTZ, he's probably the worst Dota 2 player ATM right up with the great fails like EE and Xboct.

Single format win isn't so bad. You win or go home. No hiding strats, no sandbagging/loser bracket strat etc... Problem was Bo3 was too long for pre-lims and tournament organizers don't know how to score bo2. Honestly I'd rather see everybody play everybody in group stages with 12 invited teams or have the 4 lowest teams drop off. Then have the two top performing team seed in the semi-final or quarterfinals. Gives a sense of "boss" team mentality.

So less teams vile for those top bracket picking on "loser" bracket to play elmination etc.. Also reduces those stacked 4 teams in 4 brackets and those obvious easy bracket scenarios where a team gets free ride into semifinals because their bracket stacked with tier 2 teams.


----------



## connectwise

GG EG, time to plan for next small tourny. No way they'd get out vs wings AND vp. No ppd genius to save them, no fear plays to calm them.

Dream's dead, time to abandon ship, buy NP stocks now.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> Yea that Zfreak plays kinda reminds me of a bit of FY and EGM. Glad to see CoL win. I'm not sure why EG is keeping RTZ, he's probably the worst Dota 2 player ATM right up with the great fails like EE and Xboct.
> 
> Single format win isn't so bad. You win or go home. No hiding strats, no sandbagging/loser bracket strat etc... Problem was Bo3 was too long for pre-lims and tournament organizers don't know how to score bo2. Honestly I'd rather see everybody play everybody in group stages with 12 invited teams or have the 4 lowest teams drop off. Then have the two top performing team seed in the semi-final or quarterfinals. Gives a sense of "boss" team mentality.
> 
> So less teams vile for those top bracket picking on "loser" bracket to play elmination etc.. Also reduces those stacked 4 teams in 4 brackets and those obvious easy bracket scenarios where a team gets free ride into semifinals because their bracket stacked with tier 2 teams.


TI4 had that format 16 team round robin BO1 format bottom 6 teams eliminated in the groupstage. There were alot of complaints about the format being "unfair" and not seeing all the teams on the Main stage was another main complaint. The other problem with this format is you can end up with alot of tiebreaker matches. I like the TI4 format myself


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> hahaha, you'd think so, but no. With more addition to the game the system has been slowing down over and over.


You know, speaking of that, I really wish they would do a fresh main client update, kind of like the engine update they did a while back.

They should make it so that the new game folder gets optimized for size, instead of stacking updates on top of updates.

Think I checked sometime ago and the game is coming to more than 40G of size. That is not very acceptable for a game like this.


----------



## connectwise

they will for source 2.5

kappa


----------



## connectwise

New toy to play with



New toy to play with


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> New toy to play with
> 
> 
> 
> New toy to play with


nice!

Hope you and your new toy can carry me to over 4K mmr!


----------



## HarrisLam

yo whats the deal with all the pro players going manta as first core on Jugg? Talking about the 16 - 19min timing.

I agree it's a good item on him, but it seems a better item to get when he already got a few items to support his stats.

I myself would probably have gotten other items first, at the very least farm the yasha first and delay the full manta until I finish other mid game items. Vlads, diffusial, deso, battlefury, etc.

So what makes manta stand out as the first core item choice for Jugg in current meta?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> yo whats the deal with all the pro players going manta as first core on Jugg? Talking about the 16 - 19min timing.
> 
> I agree it's a good item on him, but it seems a better item to get when he already got a few items to support his stats.
> 
> I myself would probably have gotten other items first, at the very least farm the yasha first and delay the full manta until I finish other mid game items. Vlads, diffusial, deso, battlefury, etc.
> 
> So what makes manta stand out as the first core item choice for Jugg in current meta?


Illusion spam with SD


----------



## HarrisLam

its 8am

and im not regretting it

what a fking game


----------



## redalert

It doesnt get much more exciting than that game 3


----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/700

Game 3 highlights


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## redalert

This new patch....


----------



## exodus1500

New game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So I can take 3K+ hours invested in Dota and through them off the window. I do not think I got enough time to learn the game again. HoTS ftw.


----------



## redalert

New map layout


----------



## ku4eto

What the hell is with this Roshan position? Are we going for LoL style?

Also, exactly how much runes are TOO MUCH RUNES? I guess being support or jungle will be a lot easier now.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So I can take 3K+ hours invested in Dota and through them off the window. I do not think I got enough time to learn the game again. HoTS ftw.


Yep - this is a totally new game now... I think they trying to win more League of Legend players to change to DOTA and win back players that left for Overwatch... Should be called DOTA 3 - volvo please! I have over 5000 Hours of DOTA 2 myself... been playing SFV waiting for Monkey King to come out...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Yep - this is a totally new game now... I think they trying to win more League of Legend players to change to DOTA and win back players that left for Overwatch... Should be called DOTA 3 - volvo please! I have over 5000 Hours of DOTA 2 myself... been playing SFV waiting for Monkey King to come out...


Dota 2.5 is fair game. I have not played a Dota 2 match since they introduced custom maps. It just became too stressful. I have no time to keep up with the meta and pub pick while at school. The biggest change for me is how the Pro Screen will change. Almost feel like this was done for China since they where losing a lot in Dota 2.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dota 2.5 is fair game. I have not played a Dota 2 match since they introduced custom maps. It just became too stressful. I have no time to keep up with the meta and pub pick while at school. The biggest change for me is how the Pro Screen will change. Almost feel like this was done for China since they where losing a lot in Dota 2.


True - it pretty much evens the playing field... I also been playing almost exclusively 10v10...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> What the hell is with this Roshan position? Are we going for LoL style?
> 
> Also, exactly how much runes are TOO MUCH RUNES? I guess being support or jungle will be a lot easier now.


I thought the same thing about the runes but I missed the part where they changed how often neutrals spawn. Spawn at 30 seconds and 1 minute then 3,5,7 minutes etc... Guess the new bounty rune spots make up for the neutrals not respawning every minute


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I thought the same thing about the runes but I missed the part where they changed how often neutrals spawn. Spawn at 30 seconds and 1 minute then 3,5,7 minutes etc... Guess the new bounty rune spots make up for the neutrals not respawning every minute


Woah, they nerfed neutral camps that hard? So a jungler will have to go onlane or enemy forest for effective farm.


----------



## HarrisLam

did they honestly think a massive changelog like this is going to help them bring in new players? Really? lol.....They are soooo going to lose more than they gain.

Hero addition is exciting, little balancing tweaks are fun and keep the game fresh, massive rework? Not so much.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Woah, they nerfed neutral camps that hard? So a jungler will have to go onlane or enemy forest for effective farm.


The way they changed the jungle now there will be 9 areas where neutrals will spawn on each side of the map. (2 ancient 3 medium, 3 hard and 3 small camps). The 6.88 current patch 7 spawn areas on each side. ( 1 ancient, 3 hard, 2 medium and 1 small camps) Now with the addition of Shrines near the ancient camps and secret shops (another 5 in each teams base) you can sustain better in the jungle since they provide HP/MP regen for 5 seconds when activated with a 5 minute cooldown. The dying to neutrals wont happen nearly as much since it was nerfed (minimum 26 second respawn now)


----------



## connectwise

This is so true:









I'm not sure I want to play dota anymore. I'm trying to milk as much mmr before 7.0 hits. You guys should do the same.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I'm not sure I want to play dota anymore. I'm trying to milk as much mmr before 7.0 hits. You guys should do the same.


What is the point of 10k MMR if you won't play dota after patch?

And if you keep playing, why would you have to milk the current patch? Nobody is having a headstart in this anyway.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> What is the point of 10k MMR if you won't play dota after patch?
> 
> And if you keep playing, why would you have to milk the current patch? Nobody is having a headstart in this anyway.


I was thinking the exact same thing. I are confusion....


----------



## mylilpony

havent played in 13 months and i see its a completely different game now...well at least i just bought overwatch and a new pc


----------



## redalert

New map layout


----------



## redalert

Patch just went live.


----------



## exodus1500

Roshan got a new new house on an Island? What a baller, he must won a lot of court cases for harassment at his old house.


----------



## connectwise

Anybody who's been playing test client and going over the notes will have a heads up against casuals like me. Just saying it's best to avoid the game in ranked until the bugs have been worked out and OP ez mmrs have been nerfed. Already I've seen some crazy **** with the talen tree.

Looks like dota 2.5 is going live.


----------



## Blk

Christ I can't believe I've been watching Purge analyze the patch notes on stream for like 8 hours lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Christ I can't believe I've been watching Purge analyze the patch notes on stream for like 8 hours lol


Purge sure did a good job climbing up the ranks, now quite undisputedly the chief analyst of the game, certified and appointed by Valve itself.

Hope he gets decent pay out of that job.


----------



## connectwise

What do you guys thing of the patch so far, and how is the mkk?


----------



## HarrisLam

I found the loading screen to be the worst.

As if we are playing street fighters in teams.


----------



## connectwise

It loads damn quick though. Sure it's tacky, but I don't care as much as the whole buy screen has changed and makes quick buy so much harder compared to before, if you've memorized things previously.


----------



## exodus1500

They change a million things and the only response is... I dont like the load screen. hahaha

On the whole, so far, I like the changes. Its only been a couple games, but it seems smoother to me.


----------



## rtikphox

Baumi said the patch broke the custom games.. That's pretty sad. I think 30% of players only play vs. bots and custom games and never pvp.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What do you guys thing of the patch so far, and how is the mkk?


I think ef may be Icefrog... some of these new strats, spells, etc I remember him talking about it. My only gripe is getting use to the leveling up skills and buying items new methods.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Game feels so different now. Have to look for everything. I am fine with all the changes but the map changes. It does not feel like Dota anymore.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I think ef may be Icefrog... some of these new strats, spells, etc I remember him talking about it. My only gripe is getting use to the leveling up skills and buying items new methods.


I wish :3

Buying items feels way different. I know I'm taking at least 10x longer to buy items.

My thoughts on new patch. Monkey King is OP as a mid game carry (I play him offlane/roaming). Eh as late game. Lich is OP, free Skadi/Shivas at 25.

Current MK build: Phase, Bfury, Diff, Vanguard (sometimes earlier depending on game) into BKB/Abyssal. His transform is ez creep blocking. Could also go more damage if you're going Q nuker build. With his passive up and Q, you can hit 1.5kish mid game. If ganking Diff so you can R Diff and actually hit them instead of hoping they man up.

Not a fan of the echo saber build. It's just aight, all other items scale his Q and R better imo. I like Maelstrom MK for some reason but eh :3.

Invading starting rune seems OP right now since people don't seem ready, expect that to change in a few weeks.

Aside the new UI giving me a headache, new patch really changed up the game. Passives are huge. I'm still learning them as a go.

Roamers got a huge buff this patch with some many extra runes and camps.

I like the new map. It feels more "even".

Is whoami still around? I need to dump all my doto items finally unless they all worthless now. :3


----------



## redalert

It's roster changing time drop period until the 27th and lock period ends on Jan. 9. The question is if Arteezy goes back to Secret lol. NP confirmed no roster changes.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> It's roster changing time drop period until the 27th and lock period ends on Jan. 9. The question is if Arteezy goes back to Secret lol. NP confirmed no roster changes.


That's cool. Would you mind updating us here on the more important roster changes when they happen?

Also, respect to teams that stay together, as always.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I wish :3
> 
> Buying items feels way different. I know I'm taking at least 10x longer to buy items.
> 
> My thoughts on new patch. Monkey King is OP as a mid game carry (I play him offlane/roaming). Eh as late game. Lich is OP, free Skadi/Shivas at 25.
> 
> Current MK build: Phase, Bfury, Diff, Vanguard (sometimes earlier depending on game) into BKB/Abyssal. His transform is ez creep blocking. Could also go more damage if you're going Q nuker build. With his passive up and Q, you can hit 1.5kish mid game. If ganking Diff so you can R Diff and actually hit them instead of hoping they man up.
> 
> Not a fan of the echo saber build. It's just aight, all other items scale his Q and R better imo. I like Maelstrom MK for some reason but eh :3.
> 
> Invading starting rune seems OP right now since people don't seem ready, expect that to change in a few weeks.
> 
> Aside the new UI giving me a headache, new patch really changed up the game. Passives are huge. I'm still learning them as a go.
> 
> Roamers got a huge buff this patch with some many extra runes and camps.
> 
> I like the new map. It feels more "even".
> 
> Is whoami still around? I need to dump all my doto items finally unless they all worthless now. :3


Yeah the UI is a no go for me. Terrible. The shop is just disgusting after every change.

MK is so imba no matter what you go you end up over powering your opponent.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Yeah the UI is a no go for me. Terrible. The shop is just disgusting after every change.
> 
> MK is so imba no matter what you go you end up over powering your opponent.


I've beaten MK with Force Staff. :3

I feel like most of the "imba" comes from people not knowing how to play against him.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I've beaten MK with Force Staff. :3
> 
> I feel like most of the "imba" comes from people not knowing how to play against him.


and when he is on my team, suddenly it's someone who doesnt know how to play him


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> and when he is on my team, suddenly it's someone who doesnt know how to play him


That's why you insta pick him every game. :3

I had one MK on my team who didn't lvl his R at all.


----------



## redalert

MK winrate after the nerf has dropped over 2% which is alot and if that trend continues the pickrate will go down big time currently a 50% pick rate. People werejust abusing the hero to get some free mmr if they knew what they were doing with MK. Hero was just way too good early. Timbersaw and Furion are really good vs MK for obvious reason but I have seen Puck's do really well vs him


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> MK winrate after the nerf has dropped over 2% which is alot and if that trend continues the pickrate will go down big time currently a 50% pick rate. People werejust abusing the hero to get some free mmr if they knew what they were doing with MK. Hero was just way too good early. Timbersaw and Furion are really good vs MK for obvious reason but I have seen Puck's do really well vs him


There goes my EZ burst damage.

GG WP volvo. :3

Now I might have to actually get legit items.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That's cool. Would you mind updating us here on the more important roster changes when they happen?
> 
> Also, respect to teams that stay together, as always.


EG confirmed today no roster changes. I saw a clip of EE talking about roster changes and he doesnt expect many at all. Teams are still unsure of how good or bad they are due to single elimination format of the Boston. EE also said that the success of Wings at TI6 who were nothing special most of the year but stuck together are making teams not so quick to reshuffle rosters after a few months. Only big name team I expect to make major changes is NaVi since its only Dendi and General on the roster atm.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I've beaten MK with Force Staff. :3
> 
> I feel like most of the "imba" comes from people not knowing how to play against him.


You've beaten his ulti with a well placed force staff. You don't beat MK purely with a force staff. If it was that simple nobody would be screaming he's imba. ATM many pro streamers have voiced how frigging imba it is.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You've beaten his ulti with a well placed force staff. You don't beat MK purely with a force staff. If it was that simple nobody would be screaming he's imba. ATM many pro streamers have voiced how frigging imba it is.


Maybe at higher MMR but at my MMR people don't know how to take advantage of him to the fullest. Unless you're 5k+ I wouldn't take anything the pros say as gospel because they're playing a different game than sub 5k (or is 6k the new 5k?).

Look at MK's stats on Dotabuff, sub 5k pickrate to winrate isn't impressive. Sub 2k WR at 51%, 2-4k slightly over 50% WR and from 4-5k he actually has a 49% WR than jumps at 5k to over 51% WR. Overall since the nerf he dropped from a peak of 50.5% WR to 48% WR.

Just saying Force Staff destroys trees. It's more useful than you think. :3


----------



## redalert




----------



## redalert

Navi's new roster announced today

Pajkatt (captain), Dendi, General, Rmn, Biver

A Swede, 2 Ukraine's, German and a Dane. Navi really changing things up with so few CIS players on this new squad.
Rmn and Biver have played on some Tier 2 teams really havent done much so far in their pro careers.

Update AD Finem confirmed no roster changes

Yapzor is out of Escape Gaming. They have 2 open roster spots now. Khezzu left earlier to join Secret, Trixi was a standin for Escape but nothing official.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Maybe at higher MMR but at my MMR people don't know how to take advantage of him to the fullest. Unless you're 5k+ I wouldn't take anything the pros say as gospel because they're playing a different game than sub 5k (or is 6k the new 5k?).
> 
> Look at MK's stats on Dotabuff, sub 5k pickrate to winrate isn't impressive. Sub 2k WR at 51%, 2-4k slightly over 50% WR and from 4-5k he actually has a 49% WR than jumps at 5k to over 51% WR. Overall since the nerf he dropped from a peak of 50.5% WR to 48% WR.
> 
> Just saying Force Staff destroys trees. It's more useful than you think. :3


It's game dynamics that some people don't understand. Different heroes are strong at different periods of time and timing windows. Lower ranked players are less conscious of this timing. MK is hugely based on good early game and good timing on it's items, same with arc and lone druid. With that in mind MK is almost impossible to beat if played right. It's like an ember mid. Unless you counter pick from the get go, you have no way of shutting it down early mid or late game without farm advantage or specific item that chain ccs.


----------



## redalert

There is a new team: (No team name atm): Fata, Forev, 343, Yapzor and Feero. Feero is 8.2k MMR Jordanian player. They will be playing in the EU region.


----------



## HarrisLam

first win in 7.0 after like 7-8 losses. #feelsgoodman

Still can't get used to a lot of things, like teleporting to shrines. I kept dying cuz "they just revived how the hell they get here so fast??"

Is the backpack feature a huge buff to refresher?

pie-cat joining navi, could be fun.


----------



## connectwise

Let's hope it is! I've never gotten to the point where refresher is needed, even after hour long games. The games are either super long where the item in the backpack is a hotd or agh, or the games have been stomps that ends priror to 40 min. Once you get used to it you'll start winning for sure. The meta's fairly simple and many cancer hero combos have been nerfed.



So lycan healing is a thing now. I'm getting 10/10 in support cat after lycan games.



7.0 has been good to me.


----------



## redalert

OG no roster changes. Liquid officially adds GH to their roster. He's been playing for Liquid for awhile as a standin when they failed to qualify for Boston.
Team Spirit: BZZ, Iceberg, DKPhobos , Vanskor, FNG . Vici Gaming J roster will be Fy, Fenrir, Rotk, Freeze and Agressif. Nothing official yet from Alliance, Empire, Vega, Fnatic or VP.
Teams have until the 9th to lock their rosters.


----------



## redalert

I wasnt expecting this team. Wanted: Ppd, Jeyo, QO, Chessie and Boris. Looks like a pretty good team.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I wasnt expecting this team. Wanted: Ppd, Jeyo, QO, Chessie and Boris. Looks like a pretty good team.


isnt P diddy still with EG? (just not an active player?)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> isnt P diddy still with EG? (just not an active player?)


PPD is the CEO of EG now (November it became official IIRC) and hasnt been an active EG player since TI6, Fear was their standin


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I wasnt expecting this team. Wanted: Ppd, Jeyo, QO, Chessie and Boris. Looks like a pretty good team.


PPD just bored now. Too much $.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> PPD is the CEO of EG now (November it became official IIRC) and hasnt been an active EG player since TI6, Fear was their standin


well yes, thats what I meant, kind of

if you are a CEO of a team, shouldn't you, you know, stick with that team?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> well yes, thats what I meant, kind of
> 
> if you are a CEO of a team, shouldn't you, you know, stick with that team?


We have multiple teams in China that are owned by the same person, EG and Alliance were both owned by the same person. Only difference this time its the actual CEO playing on his own team that's not currently associated with EG. Its a conflict of interest and it shouldnt be allowed but there isnt a rule against so idk. We dont need to see another 322 scandal with some team owner telling their team lose to their other team that they own.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> We have multiple teams in China that are owned by the same person, EG and Alliance were both owned by the same person. Only difference this time its the actual CEO playing on his own team that's not currently associated with EG. Its a conflict of interest and it shouldnt be allowed but there isnt a rule against so idk. We dont need to see another 322 scandal with some team owner telling their team lose to their other team that they own.


pretty much.

I mean, I'm quite positive that PPD won't try anything. He's already too rich to try anything dumb. It's just that the feel, the possibility that it could happen just messes with you.

Like you said it shouldn't be allowed. 1 person owning more than one team sounds fine though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> pretty much.
> 
> I mean, I'm quite positive that PPD won't try anything. He's already too rich to try anything dumb. It's just that the feel, the possibility that it could happen just messes with you.
> 
> Like you said it shouldn't be allowed. 1 person owning more than one team sounds fine though.


He can use the new team to get new strats and scrims and help EG.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> He can use the new team to get new strats and scrims and help EG.


as long as he does not very directly affect games for both teams in both macro and micro terms.

Being owner of one while a player for another sounds like a lot more trouble to me because he's actually in the games.


----------



## redalert

Alliance didnt make any changes.
C9 is back BabyKnight, Ryze, Ace, Heste, NoiA played under the name Danish bears previously.
Vega Squadron G, Mag, Ditya Ra, Cematheslayer and Sonneiko.

Escape Gaming drop Synderen's team. The new team name is January 25th.... Era, Trixi Hanni, Synd and qojqva
VP Solo, NoOne, Lil, 9Pasha, and Ramzes.

Fnatic Mushi, Ohaiyo, Febby, Inyourdream. YamateH is currently their 5th listed as their standin at ESL One Genting. Inyourdream is a Indonesian player. He played on a team The Prime for the SEA qualifiers for Boston and thats about the only thing that anyone seems to know about him.

One last team that people might be interested is Team Onyx Bulba, Demo, Mason, Dubu 5th unknown


----------



## HarrisLam

Resolution is slark, confirmed.

Again.


----------



## redalert

not sure why videos arent playing posted links below PPD and Fata's new teams made their debut's today
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0aosffc0Wk&t=0s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwxutnYHAqI&t=633s


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> not sure why videos arent playing posted links below PPD and Fata's new teams made their debut's today
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0aosffc0Wk&t=0s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwxutnYHAqI&t=633s


good to know that you are still paying attention to the scene red! The thread has been dead for quite some time.

Couldn't find much time to play myself, pro games have been pretty exciting.

Just.....one thing that's been bothering me.......

Really don't understand all the lone druid picks, and the new build.....I've only seen 2 situations with him in the game

80% The lone druid team loses
20% The lone druid team wins, but he contributed just a little more than the average bloodlusted mega range creep

Watched the video where Resolution went 29-0 with the hero, still not impressed. With the new item build, the hero moves fast and have good dps, and a repel spell, but really not much more. Most of the time, he isn't worth as much as his net worth at any given time.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> good to know that you are still paying attention to the scene red! The thread has been dead for quite some time.
> 
> Couldn't find much time to play myself, pro games have been pretty exciting.
> 
> Just.....one thing that's been bothering me.......
> 
> Really don't understand all the lone druid picks, and the new build.....I've only seen 2 situations with him in the game
> 
> 80% The lone druid team loses
> 20% The lone druid team wins, but he contributed just a little more than the average bloodlusted mega range creep
> 
> Watched the video where Resolution went 29-0 with the hero, still not impressed. With the new item build, the hero moves fast and have good dps, and a repel spell, but really not much more. Most of the time, he isn't worth as much as his net worth at any given time.


Hes Sniper with a bear now


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Hes Sniper with a bear now


so i was told. I'm just not convinced

All I see was him always given farm, but rarely delivered enough to win games.

When the bear is the damage source, you can position the hero like a sniper. However, when the hero is the damage source, *supposedly* you should also be able to position him like a sniper thanks to the bonus range, but that's often not the case in the games I watched. His positioning in games has been very awkward in the past week or 2.

EDIT : Pro Lone Druid games that prove my point just keep coming lol. Win rate from games I watch still close to 0. Yet they keep picking, and they keep losing.


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so i was told. I'm just not convinced
> 
> All I see was him always given farm, but rarely delivered enough to win games.
> 
> When the bear is the damage source, you can position the hero like a sniper. However, when the hero is the damage source, *supposedly* you should also be able to position him like a sniper thanks to the bonus range, but that's often not the case in the games I watched. His positioning in games has been very awkward in the past week or 2.
> 
> EDIT : Pro Lone Druid games that prove my point just keep coming lol. Win rate from games I watch still close to 0. Yet they keep picking, and they keep losing.


yea they need to increase the bear's attack speed as well as his rapid. I remember a time people build hyperstone, midas and treads on bear just for the attack speed. LD needs a longer immunity window time on his bear form so he can avoid stuns/missiles more. It's probably the hardest way to disjoint a stun atm. I remember back in the old days lone druid 10-20 minutes in can rampage a whole team post-teamfight solely on this rapid passive and fervor. I remember a time when he could 1v1 SF mid and late game still be able to take on SF.

Nowadays his best ability is to send bear behind 5 man push team and savage roar people into a 5 man axe call into a engima ulty.

A rework on LD should be: Attack Speed Bonus: 50/75/100/150% instead of Attack Speed Bonus: 10/20/30/40

Damage for a summon is way too low should be: 50/65/70/80 instead of 35/45/55/65


----------



## redalert

Been awhile since I posted anything but a FYI in case anyone missed it. The qualifiers 8 spots total for Kiev Major in April were last week. They added a SA qualifier and CIS qualifier this time.

http://wiki.teamliquid.net/dota2/Kiev_Major/2017

Jugg Arcana and new balance patch came out today.

http://www.dota2.com/bladeformlegacy

Just some of the bigger changes

Monkey King added to CM. I think Treant is the only hero not in CM
CM UI was updated.
Jakiro model was updated
Moonshard can be cast on allies lol
Shadow Shaman got a really weird change his base damage was increased by 18


----------



## gre0481

I'm back to DOTA Monster [OU81} is the Name


----------



## ObscureParadox

any more UK guys in this chat now (other than scoot) looking for some more 5K UK guys to play some dotes with


----------



## jprovido

I've reached the peak of my powers at 5.2k mmr but It felt like I wasn't having fun as much as I used to. games felt too serious and I was getting pissed too much

A friend of mine let me borrow is 2k account a few weeks ago. I've been having so much fun lately


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I've reached the peak of my powers at 5.2k mmr but It felt like I wasn't having fun as much as I used to. games felt too serious and I was getting pissed too much
> 
> A friend of mine let me borrow is 2k account a few weeks ago. I've been having so much fun lately


As such a high MMR player in low MMR games, you can make a lot of things work that shouldn't work in the first place.

I feel like the game is so "team based" right now that some heros just flat out don't work unless they fit into the team's grand strategy. You are just requested to build certain builds on certain heros, do certain things at certain timings, etc.

Or maybe it's me getting worse and worse in terms of skills.

I've been playing less now. Still having fun watching and betting on games though.

Anyone watching the Major these few days? I'm still rooting for Thunderbird, the old DC.


----------



## VioleDota

Can anyone tell me what mouse and mousepad HfN uses? His player perspective is absolutely sick. The fastest I have ever seen.
I only have this image. Not sure if you can from it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VioleDota*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what mouse and mousepad HfN uses? His player perspective is absolutely sick. The fastest I have ever seen.
> I only have this image. Not sure if you can from it.


All the pictures that I have seen of SG players they have been using Steelseries Mice. I think they are using the Rival 300.


----------



## HarrisLam

lol tobi has done it again

DAYUUUUM


----------



## redalert

What a Grand Finals


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> What a Grand Finals


ya it was pretty fun, although I really wanted the other team to win. I believe they deserved it


----------



## redalert

Roster changes started yapzor to secret.
NP new roster EE PLD MSS aui and Fata. Aui back to support EE carry and Fata mid. IIRC the drop date for rosters is May 17 and the lock is May 24. There was another roster change before Kiev Sonnikeo went back to Navi


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Roster changes started yapzor to secret.
> NP new roster EE PLD MSS aui and Fata. Aui back to support EE carry and Fata mid. IIRC the drop date for rosters is May 17 and the lock is May 24. There was another roster change before Kiev Sonnikeo went back to Navi


EE hasn't had much success with his new team. Hope they get better this second half of the year!


----------



## HarrisLam

I've had 2 control problems of the new dota interface for quite some time. Hopefully some of you can end my frustration.

1) upon opening the item tab, we got the main tab on the right that shows what the shop has to offer, and on the left side we have a smaller add-on tab with like suggested build, early game, core items, late game, etc. That tab was supposed to be fully editable by clicking the "gear / pencil" icon. Ever since a few patches ago, I found that I can no longer drag items away from the tab to remove it from the list (I like my tab clean). How do I do it now?

2) I watched some guy play a game, and I saw him putting multiple items onto the quick buy section at the bottom right, say for example, the pieces of treads + armlet. I only know I can place pieces of 1 item there with shift click or drag. Couldn't figure out how to allocate multiple items and have them all stay there


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I've had 2 control problems of the new dota interface for quite some time. Hopefully some of you can end my frustration.
> 
> 1) upon opening the item tab, we got the main tab on the right that shows what the shop has to offer, and on the left side we have a smaller add-on tab with like suggested build, early game, core items, late game, etc. That tab was supposed to be fully editable by clicking the "gear / pencil" icon. Ever since a few patches ago, I found that I can no longer drag items away from the tab to remove it from the list (I like my tab clean). How do I do it now?
> 
> 2) I watched some guy play a game, and I saw him putting multiple items onto the quick buy section at the bottom right, say for example, the pieces of treads + armlet. I only know I can place pieces of 1 item there with shift click or drag. Couldn't figure out how to allocate multiple items and have them all stay there


Still having problems editing the shop tab? I couldnt find any info about your problem. I didnt have any problem editing myself and I did it using the pencil icon. To save multiple items to your quick buy button need to hold the ctrl button and drag.

There was a new update today for some experimental console commands (performance related) https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/6bsxn8/dota_2_update_main_client_may_17_2017/
Anyone having fps issues I suggest checking out that reddit thread.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Still having problems editing the shop tab? I couldnt find any info about your problem. I didnt have any problem editing myself and I did it using the pencil icon. To save multiple items to your quick buy button need to hold the ctrl button and drag.


Ya the ctrl drag worked for the quick buy section, thanks.

And yes, I still have the problem about the suggested item tab. What exactly do you do after clicking the pencil icon? I remember being able to remove items just by dragging the items outside the tab. It no longer works. I could add items to the tab just fine by dragging the icons from right (shop) tab to left (suggested) tab, but addition is all I can do. Yet to find a way to remove unwanted ones lol


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Ya the ctrl drag worked for the quick buy section, thanks.
> 
> And yes, I still have the problem about the suggested item tab. What exactly do you do after clicking the pencil icon? I remember being able to remove items just by dragging the items outside the tab. It no longer works. I could add items to the tab just fine by dragging the icons from right (shop) tab to left (suggested) tab, but addition is all I can do. Yet to find a way to remove unwanted ones lol


To remove items from the suggested items tab I click on the pencil icon and drag items to the shop if I try dragging it just out of the area it doesnt do anything for me.


----------



## redalert

I posted a couple days ago about new console commands to improve fps and the newest patch has updated commands now
https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/6c6ts7/dota_2_update_main_client_may_19_2017/dhsd1f6/


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

So the other day I won a Sunken Relic and there's a 2k steam cash offer for it right now in the market place


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I posted a couple days ago about new console commands to improve fps and the newest patch has updated commands now
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/6c6ts7/dota_2_update_main_client_may_19_2017/dhsd1f6/


I briefly read about the scandal on reddit. Had mixed feelings about the whole thing


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I briefly read about the scandal on reddit. Had mixed feelings about the whole thing


On work, what is it about?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> On work, what is it about?


(I didn't even watch the video)

it goes like volvo wanted to film the 2 finalists of the major, OG and VP. VP, according to their manager, roll like typical Russians, cursing around friends / teammates and what not. The manager was worried that they would be portraited as a bunch of thugs in comparison to "some nice Europeans", so he send a letter / email to volvo explaining his concerns.

No feedback from volvo.

Movie came out, exactly like how VP manager predicted to be. He felt like his concerns weren't respected by Volvo


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> (I didn't even watch the video)
> 
> it goes like volvo wanted to film the 2 finalists of the major, OG and VP. VP, according to their manager, roll like typical Russians, cursing around friends / teammates and what not. The manager was worried that they would be portraited as a bunch of thugs in comparison to "some nice Europeans", so he send a letter / email to volvo explaining his concerns.
> 
> No feedback from volvo.
> 
> Movie came out, exactly like how VP manager predicted to be. He felt like his concerns weren't respected by Volvo


Ok, i lol'd. But during game, you cant be 100% calm, so its bound to happen, doesnt matter if they are russians or americans.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ok, i lol'd. But during game, you cant be 100% calm, so its bound to happen, doesnt matter if they are russians or americans.


most actual players said they liked VP more after the movie because it made them feel like a real passionate team.

But given what you said, if the people aren't familiar with these 2 teams before going into the video, they might have a biased first impression. Calm or not, in game or in daily life, editing of the video plays a big part in the equation.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I'm in awe... https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/6crr1p/just_sold_my_sunken_relic/


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> I'm in awe... https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/6crr1p/just_sold_my_sunken_relic/


just sell yours quick then


----------



## connectwise

In honor of their recent win.


----------



## coolermasterxxx

i just realize there is dota forum in overclock. and just sign up for a moment. lol.. i usually just come to overclock.net to read article about overclocking gpu.








trying to share my other way too boost mmr beside the other way like carry your self so you can carry your team, be nice, etc.
i just realize cosmetic item affect my mood, just because i don't have much money and use average laptop, i use mods instead rather waste my money on it. when i google like suggested by it shown "immortal garden terrain mod" i get this and really worked. http://dota2modss.blogspot.com/2016/05/immortal-garden-reborn.html the url is suck but the content it self is pretty much good.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolermasterxxx*
> 
> i just realize there is dota forum in overclock. and just sign up for a moment. lol.. i usually just come to overclock.net to read article about overclocking gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to share my other way too boost mmr beside the other way like carry your self so you can carry your team, be nice, etc.
> i just realize cosmetic item affect my mood, just because i don't have much money and use average laptop, i use mods instead rather waste my money on it. when i google like suggested by it shown "immortal garden terrain mod" i get this and really worked. http://dota2modss.blogspot.com/2016/05/immortal-garden-reborn.html the url is suck but the content it self is pretty much good.


I think you missed the hey day. We used to be hopping! :3

Scoot, where's the OCN vs OCN games I was promised?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I think you missed the hey day. We used to be hopping! :3
> 
> Scoot, where's the OCN vs OCN games I was promised?


I obviously have been off the OCN scene a long time ago.

Do you guys still see around 10 familiar names on the list during european / american peak hours?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I obviously have been off the OCN scene a long time ago.
> 
> Do you guys still see around 10 familiar names on the list during european / american peak hours?


Maybe 5-6? Where has the Doto OCN crew gone? :3


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I obviously have been off the OCN scene a long time ago.
> 
> Do you guys still see around 10 familiar names on the list during european / american peak hours?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Maybe 5-6? Where has the Doto OCN crew gone? :3


It has been about 5 years since I first started being active in this group - over they years I think some people moved on, or may have less time to play? I know I have less time to play now...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It has been about 5 years since I first started being active in this group - over they years I think some people moved on, or may have less time to play? I know I have less time to play now...


Hope you doing well.

You're only online at weird times.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> It has been about 5 years since I first started being active in this group - over they years I think some people moved on, or may have less time to play? I know I have less time to play now...


The good ol' days

I think we had a discussion on age before, and found that we happened to be all in the same age group.

And that is the age group currently having that "life gets in the way" situation.

I suppose this is bound to happen some day, but you know, ppl could be long lasting friends outside of where they originally met so


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> The good ol' days
> 
> I think we had a discussion on age before, and found that we happened to be all in the same age group.
> 
> And that is the age group currently having that "life gets in the way" situation.
> 
> I suppose this is bound to happen some day, but you know, ppl could be long lasting friends outside of where they originally met so


Hopefully life will giff us time to doto together once more. :3

And I'm still not over support Weaver. o.0


----------



## connectwise




----------



## redalert




----------



## redalert

http://www.dota2.com/international/announcement/


----------



## killuchen

Can't wait for TI7! I'm only attending the semi/finals this year


----------



## connectwise

Same, I booked holidays between 7 - 13 just for that.

That dota 2 valve website really sucks in terms of telling us about the teams and the tournament times.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Can't wait for TI7! I'm only attending the semi/finals this year


only??

bro, I wish I could go, at all.

it's not really about the actual games, I could watch the games right here. If I want the immersion with the crowd I could use twitch instead of the in-game spectate.

It's more about going places, experiencing different culture (wherever it's held), running into players that you and I like

so sad that I live in a LoL region. No matter how many Ti's valve is going to hold before the game dies, it will never be in my city


----------



## connectwise




----------



## redalert

All the teams are set for TI7 barring any Visa issues.
Format has changed this year (No Wildcard Teams)

Group Stage
18 teams are divided into two groups where they play in a Round Robin format.
All matches are played in a Bo2.
The top four teams in each group advance to the Upper Bracket of the Main Event.
The bottom team in each group is eliminated.
The remaining teams advance to the Lower Bracket of the Main Event.

The Main Event is the same with double elimination format


----------



## HarrisLam

anyone having the in-game "connecting to dota 2 game coordinator" problem?

I used to have a lan cable connected directly to my PC (through a router) and I rarely have connection problems thanks to our very fast stable internet

I moved to a new home a few days ago, the new set up is router and a USB wifi adapter (distance = 3 meters, one wall between 2 devices).

Ever since, I've tried to get on dota 2 a few times. Most of the times I get the "connecting to dota 2 game coordinator" error that doesn't allow me to search for games, or doesn't let me join the games because connection problem with either steam or dota client, but still penalize me through prohibiting me to search for games because I "failed to accept the searched game"

And the few times when I DO manage to get a game in, the game lags very heavily like western commentators trying to stream Chinese games. Lags to the point where you see the hero-moving animations but they stand still in your screen.

Normal web browsing is fine, even youtube (for 720p at least). Facebook videos however stutter quite a bit.

the broadband itself is a 500Mb service, my router has dual band 2.4GHz and 5GHz (one for 300Mbps and the other 400-ishMbps), and the wifi adapter has 300Mbps for 2.4GHz. Result from speedtest.net range from 30-90Mbps in 10 tests.

Still, on paper, my connection should not behave so badly in steam or dota 2.

I have owned this wifi adapter before I moved into this home. There was no problem while using it but I've never tried steam or games on the adapter either.

I'm trying to troubleshoot myself. After all it's just 3 meters and 1 wall, I simply don't understand why dota 2 is causing so much trouble. Is it steam's problem because it's big sale week? Is it my wifi's problem? or what else?

Is there a way to measure packet loss or other network stability indicators in dota 2? Getting an extra lan cable is a huge hassle for the layout of this house so I try to avoid it as much as possible.

Any help?


----------



## Toxsick

Think patch 7 was the last nail in the coffin, at least for me.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Think patch 7 was the last nail in the coffin, at least for me.


Pshhhhhh you messaged me to play a few hours ago









I actually had tickets to the Boston Major (I lived in Boston for a bit for college) unfortunately couldn't go. Still have the tickets sitting on top of my drawer, too depressing to throw them away









I've been pretty much not wanting to play lately because I have been getting the WORST TEAMMATES IMAGINABLE. Intentional feeders, Antimages who have no treads at 25 minutes, people who pick slark mid versus a storm spirit, just awful awful awful. Really burned me out on it.

I've been having more fun playing Ultimate Doom and GTA San Andreas than dota. and that says something considering how old those games are. Especially Doom. Ultimate Doom was one of the first games I ever played on a PC, my cousin gave me the disc when I was like 6 or something.

I also dont really watch pro games anymore either, the only reason I even wanted to go to the Boston majors is because A) its close and I've never been to a tournament of that scale and B) because I bought a ticket for a friend who lives up in Bahstin to go with me which obviously ended up not working out.

Edit: wow 9 and a half years i've been registered on this site, thats amazing to me. I even registered before redalert!!!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Pshhhhhh you messaged me to play a few hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had tickets to the Boston Major (I lived in Boston for a bit for college) unfortunately couldn't go. Still have the tickets sitting on top of my drawer, too depressing to throw them away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been pretty much not wanting to play lately because I have been getting the WORST TEAMMATES IMAGINABLE. Intentional feeders, Antimages who have no treads at 25 minutes, people who pick slark mid versus a storm spirit, just awful awful awful. Really burned me out on it.
> 
> I've been having more fun playing Ultimate Doom and GTA San Andreas than dota. and that says something considering how old those games are. Especially Doom. Ultimate Doom was one of the first games I ever played on a PC, my cousin gave me the disc when I was like 6 or something.
> 
> I also dont really watch pro games anymore either, the only reason I even wanted to go to the Boston majors is because A) its close and I've never been to a tournament of that scale and B) because I bought a ticket for a friend who lives up in Bahstin to go with me which obviously ended up not working out.
> 
> Edit: wow 9 and a half years i've been registered on this site, thats amazing to me. I even registered before redalert!!!


Actually wanted to play a solo ranked, but I couldn't cause you had to put your phone number in order to activate ranked matchmaking.








instantly wiped from my library.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Actually wanted to play a solo ranked, but I couldn't cause you had to put your phone number in order to activate ranked matchmaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instantly wiped from my library.


It was added to cut down on the selling of smurf accounts.


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> It was added to cut down on the selling of smurf accounts.


Yes doesn't stop much. Burner phone cards are 6-20 USD. Thought a smurf can easily get hold of at least 4 phones. 1 friend IRL, both parents and his/her own phone. Doesn't help I see the same booster people every 200 mmr increase or decrease. Same "Monkey D. Luffy" and "XXXX.com" guy boosting people. They always pick same heroes like slark/invoker.

been winning more that I'm using dotasumo and dotapicker.com jw if people uses these services? they're free atm.
here's a screenshot.


Was having a hard time countering AM in offlane, as well as bb in safelane and it really helped.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> Yes doesn't stop much. Burner phone cards are 6-20 USD. Thought a smurf can easily get hold of at least 4 phones. 1 friend IRL, both parents and his/her own phone. Doesn't help I see the same booster people every 200 mmr increase or decrease. Same "Monkey D. Luffy" and "XXXX.com" guy boosting people. They always pick same heroes like slark/invoker.
> .


I'm gonna say that you don't even need a burner phone, you can sign up for google voice for free and it provides you with a FREE PHONE NUMBER that you can use for texting and receiving voice mails (I use one and have for years now, especially before google realized there was an app called Talkatone that essentially turned it into a free phone as long as you had wifi: i used an ipod touch as a phone for over a year actually before google caught on and figured out the loophole).

So yeah, you dont even need to put down the 6-20$ All you need to do is create a new gmail account and sign up for google voice for free afterwards


----------



## Toxsick

I don't think valve accepts voip phone numbers anymore. ( error that showed up )


----------



## redalert

TI7 groupstage starts on August 2. https://www.twitch.tv/dota2ti They are currently streaming some older memorable games from previous TI's. They showed "The Play" from TI2 Navi vs iG and currently showing Liquid vs LGD from TI3.


----------



## connectwise

HYPE YOSELF UP FOR SOME TI7 WITH SOME DOTA CINDY STORY


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I just cant seem to get back to this game after play some HoTS. Patch 7.0 really killed it for me. The nice thing is that I can still watch the game just fine.


----------



## connectwise

I don't play anymore. I spend time in the gym and else instead. All it matters is you enjoy what you do. Watching is just fine!


----------



## HarrisLam

wait why TF is resolution in Empire and in Ti?

what the hell?


----------



## imba88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> wait why TF is resolution in Empire and in Ti?
> 
> what the hell?


Resolution is standing in for Chappie (passport troubles). Valve agreed even if Reso played the qualifier with planet odd.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imba88*
> 
> Resolution is standing in for Chappie (passport troubles). Valve agreed even if Reso played the qualifier with planet odd.


Oh man I wonder if Chappie gets anything from Ti at all.

And whats the deal with planet odd? I googled both teams right after I left the last comment and found that planet odd pretty much......disbanded?


----------



## imba88

Yes, so sad for a young player to miss TI, could have been a great experience.

I think i have read somewhere that they will share the money between Chappie & Reso but i can't find the source anymore so i'm not sure.
Team empire didn't make an official statement.

Planet odd released their roster few days ago then Saksa said on his twitter that this is a full disband..

Hoping for some great games during the main event !


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imba88*
> 
> Planet odd released their roster few days ago then Saksa said on his twitter that this is a full disband..


this is really unfortunate.

My favorite player has been reso all along but at the end, the team members matter as well. Basically, this "new" empire team isn't what I would like to support, or crown as my favorite team.

I liked the old empire with reso-silent-yoky trio. Ever since yoky left it was like eh. When reso got into DC and wrecked things up, it was pretty much his golden times, teaming with players that I also like, misery especially. Will never forget game 3 of Ti6 semi finals against EG. That is the same level of excitement as Ti3 finals.

but *this[/g] empire team? More than "eh" if you ask me.*


----------



## imba88

I think this is a strong showing from team Empire and Reso even if they loose quickly at the main event.

They did great in the groupe stage although playing with a standin. Reso doesn't have the same hero pool as Chappie so they must have changed a lot of their plans (and they don't get the respect meepo ban that Chappie earned during this year.. )

I think Reso will find a new team quickly during the post - TI reshuffle and if the empire squad stay together, they will do great in many tournaments next year (if Chappie get his passport back !







)


----------



## redalert

Streams
https://www.twitch.tv/dota2ti https://www.twitch.tv/dota2ti_newcomer From what I understand it will not have different casters from the Main Event stream but alot more overlay info for new viewers
https://www.youtube.com/user/dota2 This is the official Dota 2 stream
https://gaming.youtube.com/game/UCoT0xCPOr0vSNW09FZPbVQQ#tab=2 You can find other TI streams here also


----------



## Peter Nixeus

A few years ago the pro team have to win the whole thing to win $1 million... now they just have to make it to upper bracket and win one set for a guaranteed $1 million.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't play anymore. I spend time in the gym and else instead. All it matters is you enjoy what you do. Watching is just fine!


Yeah - I realized since I started playing DOTA 2, I stopped going to the gym. Need to go back now.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I don't play anymore. I spend time in the gym and else instead. All it matters is you enjoy what you do. Watching is just fine!


This. I haven't really played more than probably a dozen games in the past few months, and I've just been exercising and going to the gym.

Honestly I am a lot happier now that I'm not playing than when I was. I can tell you this much.

I might try and do 4 ranked party matches this week just to make sure I can recalibrate, but I have been getting _*such awful teammates*_ that even when I go (literally) 15/4/7 on storm spirit, or 14/2/10 on PA, i still lose because my team doesn't understand how to WIN the game, just how to kill heroes. You can literally be ahead now by 20 kills, have the best farm and it doesn't matter because someone on your team feeds away a streak, or doesn't understand how to end a game which involves _hitting buildings_ and not just hitting heroes.

No point in me wasting 45 minutes of my life just to lose a game because i have a mid tinker who started 9/0 and had a 11 min boots of travel but ends a 65 minute game with a _lower GPM than the offlane undying who had only 153 last hits_. In 65 minutes.

No thank you anymore.

I have no plans to watch any of The International this year, and i'm all the better for it. I'm having more fun playing games like GTA: SA and that game came out in 2004.

Once my new PC is built I'm going back to being a professional level TF2 player and my friend said I should play Overwatch as well because I would be very highly ranked in that. CSGO as well. And you know why? Because even if your team has brain damage in those games, they're twitch games, so as long as they can move their mouse to shoot at the enemy it doesn't make two licks of a difference whether or not they understand that you need to hit buildings to win. They simply kill people for me and enable the rest of the team to win.

So over DOTA. Again maybe I"ll play a few games here and there with Sun, or Tox/Messiah, but even Tox doesn't really play anymore and got fed up with the game. My friend who told me he was happier not playing has started playing again, hes currently 2/9 and lost a game where he was up 35-4 yesterday (same exact score as we had in that Tinker teammate game I mentioned) and still lost. And he was in a 4 stack. Why? Because the people playing this game have seem to have gotten stupider (if thats even possible).

Yeah, not regretting having cut back 99% and almost never playing now for several months. I'm much happier. Exercising, have time to do stuff like read more, work on other stuff. I'm about to start teaching myself how to code Python. So i'm over this phase of my life, and have no desire to repeat it.

Kudos to anyone else who has been made happier by not playing as much, and kudos to anyone who still enjoys playing. But how you can still enjoy this game with the level of IQ of people you get on your team seemingly having dropped into the single digits is beyond me. Cannot even win when im 14/5/11 on SF either because team lets the enemy push and doesn't push themselves. Over and out.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imba88*
> 
> Resolution is standing in for Chappie (passport troubles). Valve agreed even if Reso played the qualifier with planet odd.


OR chappie is at the TI just invis from shadow amulet


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imba88*
> 
> and they don't get the respect meepo ban that Chappie earned during this year..


but do they gain a respect ban of slark while losing meepo? That's the question. (although slark doesn't seem to be in meta right now)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> Streams
> https://www.twitch.tv/dota2ti https://www.twitch.tv/dota2ti_newcomer From what I understand it will not have different casters from the Main Event stream but alot more overlay info for new viewers
> https://www.youtube.com/user/dota2 This is the official Dota 2 stream
> https://gaming.youtube.com/game/UCoT0xCPOr0vSNW09FZPbVQQ#tab=2 You can find other TI streams here also


speaking of talents this time around, I'm so happy for Day9. His charisma makes him so special, and it's nice to see Valve acknowledging this fact. He literally gets this job *just* after learning how to play the dam game.

But if this whole "I'm getting into dota2 now cuz I'm interested in the game and the scene" thing from Day9 was really a strategy of him trying to get his popularity back, that would be very scary to me.

/conspiracy theory


----------



## imba88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> OR chappie is at the TI just invis from shadow amulet


Haha, he may be ! If they release a *true sight* episode about ti7, we may notice him in the crowd









I think teams didn't focus Reso hero pool in the first phase ban, they banned puck + AA or void or kunkka most games. Slark is kinda weak this patch for the competitive scene it seems.

I think Day9 is doing great and that he is genuinely interested in dota 2. The panel is great, PPD seems completely at ease and i feel that he is a good complement to Day9 for this Ti!

That was a long night, the chinese teams are scary


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imba88*
> 
> That was a long night, the chinese teams are scary


indeed

there's nothing worse than an all-chinese top 4 semi finals.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> indeed
> 
> there's nothing worse than an all-chinese top 4 semi finals.


There is something actually, people screaming USA USA when EG are playing while they have nobody 100% from USA in that team, hopefully they'll get kicked out of the tournament sooner than later


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> There is something actually, people screaming USA USA when EG are playing while they have nobody 100% from USA in that team, hopefully they'll get kicked out of the tournament sooner than later


EG is considered an American company and American brand... technically PPD is the CEO/Owner now and he is an American. I'm a big Burning fan though... As much as I want EG to win Ti, I also want Burning to win at least one Ti... also I like Fly and Notail...


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> EG is considered an American company and American brand... technically PPD is the CEO/Owner now and he is an American. I'm a big Burning fan though... As much as I want EG to win Ti, I also want Burning to win at least one Ti... also I like Fly and Notail...


Still doesn't really sound appropriate cheering them by shouting USA USA USA, makes very little sense even if they were full USA team anyway.
I'm not rooting for anybody in particular, just want the best to win, and the one who has a pretty good style like LFY but could be a flash in the pan.


----------



## connectwise

CRIT.........

Crit.. CRIT


----------



## HarrisLam

omg.....

Those EG faces after the match...... For a second I thought it was a movie scene........


----------



## connectwise

Who are you supposed to cheer for now. Damn, gotta pick a team, can't just cheer for good dota. At least last year you had TNC, this year I guess you gotta cheer for empire, no more dc.

Nvm, comon IG and burning win a TI


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Who are you supposed to cheer for now. Damn, gotta pick a team, can't just cheer for good dota. At least last year you had TNC, this year I guess you gotta cheer for empire, no more dc.
> 
> Nvm, comon IG and burning win a TI


I'm just cheering for Burning now...


----------



## connectwise

*GREETINGS AND SALLUUTTATIIONNNS DOTA FANS*


----------



## redalert

There are 3 teams left the Grand Finals on Saturday


----------



## connectwise

Awesome! Another two heroes that will cause cancer in pubs for months at a time XD


----------



## redalert

Grand Finals starting in 20 minutes


----------



## connectwise

Pretty amazing LFY and Liq too


----------



## Hl86

Liquid is on a roll!


----------



## redalert

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler is a TLDW Highlight video


----------



## connectwise

Amazing TI games, lackluster TI production and panel.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Awesome! Another two heroes that will cause cancer in pubs for months at a time XD


who are the other 4 guys?

All the teams that I like got eliminated earlier

"planet odd" even got disbanded.

So really, a west vs east final is the best I could hope for. I have no complaints.

I mean it could have been more hyped if games can go more back and forth, but I was so sleepy by game 3 that I just felt eh whatever, it's not like I really liked either team so it's better to just get it over with lol.


----------



## grss1982

So uhmmm..Dendi and along with some other pros just got beat by an AI called Open AI.

It's just a coincidence that this occurred in August............ http://terminator.wikia.com/wiki/Judgment_Day ..............
















Also we get new heroes. Two to be exact and their technically the first two "new" heroes of DOTA 2.


----------



## kmac20

Wasn't Monkey King the first hero to have that privilege?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Wasn't Monkey King the first hero to have that privilege?


Monkey King was a secret boss in Dota 1


----------



## kmac20

As far as I know though he wasn't a playable hero and did not have the same abilities.


----------



## connectwise

ehhhh


----------



## HarrisLam

rumor had it that Resolution is going to OG.

Not sure what to think about that. Not a fan of OG as a team/brand.


----------



## grss1982

Don't know if this is the right place for this, but, can anyone help me out on what's the weak link on this specs when playing DOTA 2:

AMD A4-6300 Richland Dual-Core 3.7Ghz
2x2GB DDR3-1333 RAM
1GB Geforce GT 630 DDR5 (latest WHQL drivers installed).
500GB Seagate HDD
17" LCD Monitor

DOTA 2 is played at a 1280x1024 resolution -- the native res of the monitor -- and all graphics settings set to the lowest. Rendering is at 60% also.

The thing is I'm getting anywhere from 20fps to 45fps when spectating a match.

When playing an AI game (5v5) I'm getting about 75fps at the start then as the game progress if slowly drops to 35 fps and drops to the 20s during team fights.

I'm at a loss of what exactly is causing this and how to alleviate it.









In my sig rig below I don't have this problem. FYI.









So for the rig I mentioned above would going for a faster video card be a good way to solve this problem?

With that in mind what translates to a better card without breaking the bank. Let's say if I had a budget of $30? Yeah I'm a cheapskate on this one. ahhaa

I've also been reading on this old article but this was way before DOTA 7.00 so don't know if this is good barometer for what todo with the rig above: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/dota-2-performance-benchmark,3481.html


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grss1982*
> 
> Don't know if this is the right place for this, but, can anyone help me out on what's the weak link on this specs when playing DOTA 2:
> 
> AMD A4-6300 Richland Dual-Core 3.7Ghz
> 2x2GB DDR3-1333 RAM
> 1GB Geforce GT 630 DDR5 (latest WHQL drivers installed).
> 500GB Seagate HDD
> 17" LCD Monitor
> 
> DOTA 2 is played at a 1280x1024 resolution -- the native res of the monitor -- and all graphics settings set to the lowest. Rendering is at 60% also.
> 
> The thing is I'm getting anywhere from 20fps to 45fps when spectating a match.
> 
> When playing an AI game (5v5) I'm getting about 75fps at the start then as the game progress if slowly drops to 35 fps and drops to the 20s during team fights.
> 
> I'm at a loss of what exactly is causing this and how to alleviate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my sig rig below I don't have this problem. FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for the rig I mentioned above would going for a faster video card be a good way to solve this problem?
> 
> With that in mind what translates to a better card without breaking the bank. Let's say if I had a budget of $30? Yeah I'm a cheapskate on this one. ahhaa
> 
> I've also been reading on this old article but this was way before DOTA 7.00 so don't know if this is good barometer for what todo with the rig above: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/dota-2-performance-benchmark,3481.html


After the ReBorn update, the new engine sucks a lot more CPU and GPU grunt. You need better hardware :/


----------



## kmac20

When I was playing still, i was using a 1280x1024 native monitor. Refresh rate of 75. My PCIE slots died so I was using onboard graphics so I had everything turned down to the lowest possible and was minimum 75fps (the rate of the monitor) and was easily over 100 at some points. And again this was with integrated graphics Intel HD 3000 (from the Ivy Bridge lineup so old).

No idea whats going on there. Check that your GPU is functioning correctly maybe? Because again: INTEGRATED GRAPHICS FROM A 5 YEAR OLD INTEL with everything to lowest and I was not even coming close to that even when playing in real games or custom (local and not to simulate ping lag) bot lobbies with custom AI so that the CPU was taxed even harder.


----------



## grss1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> After the ReBorn update, the new engine sucks a lot more CPU and GPU grunt. You need better hardware :/


I have also noticed this as well. But overall isn't DOTA 2 still considered to be a CPU intensive game?

I was wondering about just doing a GPU upgrade. Maybe a used 650Ti/750Ti or an older Radeon HD 6700 or 7700 can help boost frame rates?

Or perhaps keep the video card and go for a quad core CPU? Since it's still considered a CPU intensive game.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> When I was playing still, i was using a 1280x1024 native monitor. Refresh rate of 75. My PCIE slots died so I was using onboard graphics so I had everything turned down to the lowest possible and was minimum 75fps (the rate of the monitor) and was easily over 100 at some points. And again this was with integrated graphics Intel HD 3000 (from the Ivy Bridge lineup so old).
> 
> No idea whats going on there. Check that your GPU is functioning correctly maybe? Because again: INTEGRATED GRAPHICS FROM A 5 YEAR OLD INTEL with everything to lowest and I was not even coming close to that even when playing in real games or custom (local and not to simulate ping lag) bot lobbies with custom AI so that the CPU was taxed even harder.


A lot has actually changed since the reborn update. I even recall some DX9 cards are not even working with DOTA 2 with the Reborn Update anymore.


----------



## kmac20

This was well after the reborn update. This was like not even a couple months ago. Like, July was the last time I played. 1280x1024, well over 75-100fps, everything at lowest settings. No lag whatsoever.

There is NO VIDEO CARD worth spending 30$ on. Not now, not ever. The value proposition is SO LOW that it isn't even worth considering. The lowest end video card I would EVER consider would be at least 100$, and right now the 1050Ti 4GB is probably the best choice for "bang for your buck".

Spending 30$ on a video card is literally wasting 30$. You will not get anything out of it, and it probably will run WORSE than integrated graphics. Save up 30$ here or there and when you have 150$ get a 1050Ti or some equivalent. Nothing under 100$ is worth spending money on (unless we're talking like a used 1050Ti). Spending 30$ on a video card is wasting 30$, you should save that money and when you have more get a card. NEVER spend that little on a GPU.it is 100000% a waste of money.

Maybe you could spend 100$ on a good deal for something that will play things like CSGO/DOTA/etc at a good framerate, but 1280x1024 (which is the res I have always used until I get this 1440p monitor that i JUST ORDERED TODAY) has more pixels than 720p. But even 100$ is iffy. If you spend anything under 100$ don't expect any gains whatsoever from what you have. And if you try and spend 30$ on a GPU you might as well save yourself the 30$ and not buy one, cause you will not only see no performance gains but will probably see a performance loss.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grss1982*
> 
> Don't know if this is the right place for this, but, can anyone help me out on what's the weak link on this specs when playing DOTA 2:
> 
> AMD A4-6300 Richland Dual-Core 3.7Ghz
> 2x2GB DDR3-1333 RAM
> 1GB Geforce GT 630 DDR5 (latest WHQL drivers installed).
> 500GB Seagate HDD
> 17" LCD Monitor
> 
> DOTA 2 is played at a 1280x1024 resolution -- the native res of the monitor -- and all graphics settings set to the lowest. Rendering is at 60% also.
> 
> The thing is I'm getting anywhere from 20fps to 45fps when spectating a match.
> 
> When playing an AI game (5v5) I'm getting about 75fps at the start then as the game progress if slowly drops to 35 fps and drops to the 20s during team fights.
> 
> I'm at a loss of what exactly is causing this and how to alleviate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my sig rig below I don't have this problem. FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for the rig I mentioned above would going for a faster video card be a good way to solve this problem?
> 
> With that in mind what translates to a better card without breaking the bank. Let's say if I had a budget of $30? Yeah I'm a cheapskate on this one. ahhaa
> 
> I've also been reading on this old article but this was way before DOTA 7.00 so don't know if this is good barometer for what todo with the rig above: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/dota-2-performance-benchmark,3481.html


Here is some more up to date performance benchmarks
https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/5zzje0/render_performance_comparison/
https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/6ngrix/psa_about_max_fps_and_input_lag/
https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/6howsf/benchmarks_dota_2_streaming_feat_i7_vs_ryzen_core/


----------



## grss1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> This was well after the reborn update. This was like not even a couple months ago. Like, July was the last time I played. 1280x1024, well over 75-100fps, everything at lowest settings. No lag whatsoever.
> 
> There is NO VIDEO CARD worth spending 30$ on. Not now, not ever. The value proposition is SO LOW that it isn't even worth considering. The lowest end video card I would EVER consider would be at least 100$, and right now the 1050Ti 4GB is probably the best choice for "bang for your buck".
> 
> Spending 30$ on a video card is literally wasting 30$. You will not get anything out of it, and it probably will run WORSE than integrated graphics. Save up 30$ here or there and when you have 150$ get a 1050Ti or some equivalent. Nothing under 100$ is worth spending money on (unless we're talking like a used 1050Ti). Spending 30$ on a video card is wasting 30$, you should save that money and when you have more get a card. NEVER spend that little on a GPU.it is 100000% a waste of money.
> 
> Maybe you could spend 100$ on a good deal for something that will play things like CSGO/DOTA/etc at a good framerate, but 1280x1024 (which is the res I have always used until I get this 1440p monitor that i JUST ORDERED TODAY) has more pixels than 720p. But even 100$ is iffy. If you spend anything under 100$ don't expect any gains whatsoever from what you have. And if you try and spend 30$ on a GPU you might as well save yourself the 30$ and not buy one, cause you will not only see no performance gains but will probably see a performance loss.


Thanks I appreciate the advice.









From where I'm from $100 can usually net you a used 660Ti or Radeon HD 7950.







While a 1050ti here would usually be around $150 to $200.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Here is some more up to date performance benchmarks
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/5zzje0/render_performance_comparison/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/6ngrix/psa_about_max_fps_and_input_lag/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/6howsf/benchmarks_dota_2_streaming_feat_i7_vs_ryzen_core/


Thanks. Will read them when I have the time.









By the way, looks like I'm not alone with the whole performance issues after 7.00, PC Game did publish an article about back in February:

http://www.pcgamer.com/dota-2s-performance-issues-drag-on-in-the-months-following-the-700-update/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Navi is back


----------



## HarrisLam

what the hell is going on in OG?

It's like all of a sudden OG becomes a tier 3 team. Not Reso's fault either.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what the hell is going on in OG?
> 
> It's like all of a sudden OG becomes a tier 3 team. Not Reso's fault either.


There is a lot of under performance going on. Look at EG. They lost to some T2 team in NA. I think its normal these days and looking at some of these teams they are playing a lot of games. I do not think they have time to do any strategy.


----------



## rtikphox

Sad OG is losing now, they were so strong against Alliance, Team Liquid and Secret back in the day. They had such a strong team back when Cr1t and Moon was in their team. They had standout Earth Spirit/Earthshaker plays. Having S4 as offlane kinda reminds me of 'going into retirement' type role like how NAVI treated LightofHeaven.

I rarely watch Dota now, will wait til the next majors. Just too many grease face looking fame seeking sellout groupies trying to make it big on dota scene, from Grantgrant to CC&C. Dota hasn't really been itself since patch 7.0 russian facetank meta. Went to dota reddit the other day and it's still filled with RTZ circlejerk threads. At least it's not as cancerous as dotabuff's threads at least.

At least I can hear Day9 on my SC2 announcer pack, installed that just to play 1 custom map, "undead assault chronicles".


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> Sad OG is losing now, they were so strong against Alliance, Team Liquid and Secret back in the day. They had such a strong team back when Cr1t and Moon was in their team. They had standout Earth Spirit/Earthshaker plays. Having S4 as offlane kinda reminds me of 'going into retirement' type role like how NAVI treated LightofHeaven.
> 
> I rarely watch Dota now, will wait til the next majors. Just too many grease face looking fame seeking sellout groupies trying to make it big on dota scene, from Grantgrant to CC&C. Dota hasn't really been itself since patch 7.0 russian facetank meta. Went to dota reddit the other day and it's still filled with RTZ circlejerk threads. At least it's not as cancerous as dotabuff's threads at least.
> 
> At least I can hear Day9 on my SC2 announcer pack, installed that just to play 1 custom map, "undead assault chronicles".


OG was never good. They never performed when it matted most Ti. They won majors but all their majors dont make up for 1 Ti.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> OG was never good. They never performed when it matted most Ti. They won majors but all their majors dont make up for 1 Ti.


Yes but income is income.

Until we start having players that win the Ti for a second time (teams don't count due to crazy shuffle), it's fair to say that notail and other relatively stable members have been making good money. Resolution had been Ti second place recently so he should be financially stable for a long time.

Notail has been doing very poorly as of late though. Hope he gets his stuff together. Resolution and Jerax can't win every game if he remains sloppy.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Yes but income is income.
> 
> Until we start having players that win the Ti for a second time (teams don't count due to crazy shuffle), it's fair to say that notail and other relatively stable members have been making good money. Resolution had been Ti second place recently so he should be financially stable for a long time.
> 
> Notail has been doing very poorly as of late though. Hope he gets his stuff together. Resolution and Jerax can't win every game if he remains sloppy.


Notail has earned 1.4 million in Dota and ranks 22nd highest in Dota earnings. Reso 1.1 million hes 38th. There are currently 43 players who have earned at least 1 million. Ferrari is rank 75th with 554K and DKphobos is rank 100 with 364K.


----------



## kmac20

What percentage oft that did they actually get to keep after sponsors take their cut, the team takes their cut, and they pay off any costs associated with things such as traveling expenses, such as hotels, food, and the likes? I know sponsors and teams get a fairly big chunk of that change. It obviously allows them to not have to worry about thinks like housing and such but I _*doubt very much they*_ have that much in their accounts after all is said and done.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> What percentage oft that did they actually get to keep after sponsors take their cut, the team takes their cut, and they pay off any costs associated with things such as traveling expenses, such as hotels, food, and the likes? I know sponsors and teams get a fairly big chunk of that change. It obviously allows them to not have to worry about thinks like housing and such but I _*doubt very much they*_ have that much in their accounts after all is said and done.


Still a lot of money. I am sure they take 70% of it. They do not pay teams that much money these days. You also have to consider where they are from. 1 Million in USA is not same as 1 Million in Ukraine.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> What percentage oft that did they actually get to keep after sponsors take their cut, the team takes their cut, and they pay off any costs associated with things such as traveling expenses, such as hotels, food, and the likes? I know sponsors and teams get a fairly big chunk of that change. It obviously allows them to not have to worry about thinks like housing and such but I _*doubt very much they*_ have that much in their accounts after all is said and done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Still a lot of money. I am sure they take 70% of it. They do not pay teams that much money these days. You also have to consider where they are from. 1 Million in USA is not same as 1 Million in Ukraine.


http://www.gosugamers.net/dota2/features/38334-how-much-money-clubs-spend-on-pro-teams-upkeep

Thats a pretty good article about it how it most likely works out. Now a lot of that is gonna vary based on the org and the player contract. I remember seeing Bulldog talking about it on his stream about TI3 prizepool and how much he got. Alliance won 1.4 million Kelly their manger supposedly got 10% so thats 140k . so it ends up being like 252K before taxes and IIRC he got like 125K after taxes. Taxes are really high in Sweden. I just take what I hear and see when it comes to Dota and how the player/ organization relationship works with a grain of salt.


----------



## redalert

https://dota2.gamepedia.com/Version_7.07
http://www.dota2.com/duelingfates













https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/79sav2/visualizationof_the_cooler_new_talents/

Update is currently on the test client and the update will be on the main client on Wednesday


----------



## connectwise

This game has become entirely too complicated for me.


----------



## HarrisLam

I have never seen something like this.

It's been some time since the update, and tier 1 teams are still not yet comfortably re-claiming tier 1 status. It's as if all famous teams are still struggling at tier 2 and even Liquid is at most tier 1.5.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I have never seen something like this.
> 
> It's been some time since the update, and tier 1 teams are still not yet comfortably re-claiming tier 1 status. It's as if all famous teams are still struggling at tier 2 and even Liquid is at most tier 1.5.


There has only been 2 LANs on the new patch and Liquid won on of them. I would take Liquid vs anyone in BO5 their clearly to me a Tier 1 team. Post TI7 played 3 tourneys won 2 came in 3rd-4th at ESL major. Liquid has skipped a bunch of tourneys so far this year. Secret probably the 2nd best in EU and OG has been pretty bad with the new roster.

VP won a major and a top 4 in a minor. Navi is 2nd in CIS but need some work to catch VP.
Mineski was clearly the best team in SEA but they slipped down on the new patch. They lost a BO5 to EE after being up to 2-0 lol.
The NA region is like the closet region EG new roster has not been good. Optic and Immortals started off good then the new patch hit and both teams havent been the same. CoL of all teams has probably been the best so far in NA.

There will be 3 LANs in Dec DL, Summit and MDL with the patch a month old should be interesting.


----------



## redalert

Dont know if anyone runs Dota on macOS http://store.steampowered.com/news/37575/


----------



## redalert

http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/03/09/valve-releases-first-details-about-artifact


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dota 2 is as dead as this thread.


----------



## redalert

http://blog.dota2.com/2018/03/the-international-2018-tickets-and-venue/ TI8 will be North of the Border this year


----------



## ZealotKi11er

redalert said:


> http://blog.dota2.com/2018/03/the-international-2018-tickets-and-venue/ TI8 will be North of the Border this year


Got me excited for a moment. BC is like on the other side of Canada.


----------



## killuchen

Booked my plane ticket and airbnb as soon as they announced TI lol. If we don't end up getting Ti tickets... FeelsBadman.


----------



## imba88

killuchen said:


> Booked my plane ticket and airbnb as soon as they announced TI lol. If we don't end up getting Ti tickets... FeelsBadman.


From the dota2 blog => Tickets will be available via Ticketmaster.ca. We recommend that you prepare your Ticketmaster account and log in before tickets go on sale to help ensure a smooth purchasing experience.

Found some tips from last year => https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/621c43/guidehints_for_buying_tickets_to_the/

Good luck, too far for me : (


----------



## kmac20

Last year, for the BOSTON MAJOR, I had ticketmaster prepped for at least an hour before, on both my desktop and a phone. I was constantly refreshing...

I was only able to get tickets for a single day. And I was ON TOP OF IT. Refreshing every second.


Did this last patch mess up anything for anyone else? I'm using a GTX 1080 and it has TANKED my fps. Like, insanely hard. Still same Firestrike/Timespy scores, other games seem fine. Just absolutely DESTROYED FPS.


----------



## imba88

played few games since the patch, no fps drop! (1070 here, dx11 selected)


----------



## HarrisLam

ZealotKi11er said:


> Dota 2 is as dead as this thread.


Don't know how the actual game is doing right now.

I moved last June and went from having a lan cable to a meh wifi setup. The speed from the socket was similar (200M now, 200 or 300 previously), but the wifi setup is seriously limiting to the point where dota was unplayable.

So I quit entirely. Still enjoy watching pro-matches though. (that said I'm looking to buy a wifi adapter with antenna because the current one is sometimes having problem on twitch streams, if it works out, I might start playing again)

Still would have been active in this thread if OCN didn't change format a few months ago. It was quite user friendly previously. I click on my avatar to get to the threads I frequent in, pick the one I want to enter and the page brings me to where I left off. 

This seemingly basic functionality is a lot harder to pull off in this new forum version and so I pretty much quit OCN as well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

HarrisLam said:


> Don't know how the actual game is doing right now.
> 
> I moved last June and went from having a lan cable to a meh wifi setup. The speed from the socket was similar (200M now, 200 or 300 previously), but the wifi setup is seriously limiting to the point where dota was unplayable.
> 
> So I quit entirely. Still enjoy watching pro-matches though. (that said I'm looking to buy a wifi adapter with antenna because the current one is sometimes having problem on twitch streams, if it works out, I might start playing again)
> 
> Still would have been active in this thread if OCN didn't change format a few months ago. It was quite user friendly previously. I click on my avatar to get to the threads I frequent in, pick the one I want to enter and the page brings me to where I left off.
> 
> This seemingly basic functionality is a lot harder to pull off in this new forum version and so I pretty much quit OCN as well.


I have switched to HoTS as its way less toxic, games are fast, new heros all the time like they used to do in Dota 2 on early days. For me, Dota 2 has become too fat in design the game itself. Pro games is the only thing that I do Dota related. They are still the best esport.


----------



## HarrisLam

ZealotKi11er said:


> I have switched to HoTS as its way less toxic, games are fast, new heros all the time like they used to do in Dota 2 on early days. For me, Dota 2 has become too fat in design the game itself. Pro games is the only thing that I do Dota related. They are still the best esport.


I see.

To me, dota 2 had slowly become that game where no progress can be made and without winning significantly more than losing, not much fun can be had without a regular party. The change to crappy wifi was only the final trigger, one that I wasn't too upset about

I have since switched to clearing my steam backlog. By clearing I mean crawling and getting semi-stuck in games like witcher 1 (yes, ONE) and divinity original sin.

Watching the pro-games is great because its comfortable, just like watching movies or youtube, and sometimes very exciting as well. But I hope some of the traditionally strong teams would get themselves back on their feet.



Also, I don't know if Reso asked to leave the team himself or not, but if he didn't, I hope OG dies in a fire. He was literally the MVP in 90% of their games, winning all the games that notail couldn't possibly have won. I simply cannot get over this.


----------



## HarrisLam

DAC 2018 Grand finals : 

......and this is why I hate Chinese crowds. Bunch of mood killers.


----------



## connectwise

Someone should've posted this alread:

https://clips.twitch.tv/OddFitBasenjiTTours

Dood Witcher 1 is amazing RPG, it went back against the grain of the times and it build the franchise. 

My friends are playing hots and asking me to switch too. Seems like playing days for dota is for younger crowd with much more time on their hands.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

HarrisLam said:


> DAC 2018 Grand finals :
> 
> ......and this is why I hate Chinese crowds. Bunch of mood killers.


What happened? I stopped watching after VP lost.



connectwise said:


> Someone should've posted this alread:
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/OddFitBasenjiTTours
> 
> Dood Witcher 1 is amazing RPG, it went back against the grain of the times and it build the franchise.
> 
> My friends are playing hots and asking me to switch too. Seems like playing days for dota is for younger crowd with much more time on their hands.



HoTS is the way to go. Is what Dota 2 used to be in Beta. Always fresh with content. Dota 2 now is just a eSport game trying to get money for International. Fantastic to watch but playing now its gotten old.


----------



## HarrisLam

ZealotKi11er said:


> What happened? I stopped watching after VP lost.


grand finals was Mski vs LGD

I didn't just sit there and watch the games so I didn't know the details, but I think it was Mski winning 3-2, with the last 3 games being at least decent games. IIRC game 5 was pretty close for at least 20-30 minutes of back-and-forth action.

This setting fits all qualities to be a worthy final series, but guess what? Just because the winner isn't LGD, the crowd was completely silent during final push, call of GG, and Mski players coming out of the booth looking excited, claiming of the trophy.

Every step of the way. Complete. Silence. Not even hand movements (you know the banners and sticks or whatever they have, I think they might have put those away already)

I hate this so much. Chinese cares about winning way way WAY too much that they can't enjoy anything that they aren't winning. This kills so much mood for other people as well. Cheer for the game, cheer for the players, cheer for the epic battles, not the goddamn country. It's a game for god's sake.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

HarrisLam said:


> grand finals was Mski vs LGD
> 
> I didn't just sit there and watch the games so I didn't know the details, but I think it was Mski winning 3-2, with the last 3 games being at least decent games. IIRC game 5 was pretty close for at least 20-30 minutes of back-and-forth action.
> 
> This setting fits all qualities to be a worthy final series, but guess what? Just because the winner isn't LGD, the crowd was completely silent during final push, call of GG, and Mski players coming out of the booth looking excited, claiming of the trophy.
> 
> Every step of the way. Complete. Silence. Not even hand movements (you know the banners and sticks or whatever they have, I think they might have put those away already)
> 
> I hate this so much. Chinese cares about winning way way WAY too much that they can't enjoy anything that they aren't winning. This kills so much mood for other people as well. Cheer for the game, cheer for the players, cheer for the epic battles, not the goddamn country. It's a game for god's sake.


Well China still has not won a single Major lol.


----------



## HarrisLam

ZealotKi11er said:


> Well China still has not won a single Major lol.


Dude, I don't care if they clap with a D-bag face or something, at least show a slight bit of sportsmanship.

Complete silence? I mean come on.... Being competitive is cool, but show some love to the game itself would be nice.

It's like saying a lost game is never a good game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Because Dota : https://clips.twitch.tv/WiseHomelyPenguinFunRun


----------



## HarrisLam

I wonder if the TI book is coming out soon.

This will be the first year for me to NOT buy the book. I never bought any Major tickets but I buy the TI every year. I don't play enough to justify it now.

With heavy competition (from other games) and game itself being kind of stagnant, it will be difficult for the total prize pool to exceed the previous high. I just hope Valve will let it be, and doesn't milk the remaining players too badly within the period.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

HarrisLam said:


> I wonder if the TI book is coming out soon.
> 
> This will be the first year for me to NOT buy the book. I never bought any Major tickets but I buy the TI every year. I don't play enough to justify it now.
> 
> With heavy competition (from other games) and game itself being kind of stagnant, it will be difficult for the total prize pool to exceed the previous high. I just hope Valve will let it be, and doesn't milk the remaining players too badly within the period.


I do not think I have bought the books after the first Major. I have to check. It just got out of control really. If the prize pool is lower this year it just going to wake up Valve because it signs of Dota 2 dying. There are still a lot of wales though so it will still be very high.


----------



## HarrisLam

ZealotKi11er said:


> I do not think I have bought the books after the first Major. I have to check. It just got out of control really. If the prize pool is lower this year it just going to wake up Valve because it signs of Dota 2 dying. There are still a lot of wales though so it will still be very high.


I honestly think valve already knows. There's got to be indicators other than the grand total prize pool. They must have stats on how things trend during the TI period, for example, how many people actually bought the book, how many people bought *more than the book*, how many players have been more active than they usually are, etc.

Grand prize pool not reaching new heights to me isn't the sign valve needs to look for, it's the fact that the prize pool are still doing fine, but the decline in total numbers of spenders in TI. I bet they already know things are going south.

That's the reason I mentioned the term "milking", because that's what valve had been doing the past 2 years. In the middle of TI they realized hey, it seems like the prize pool isn't going as fast as we'd like, we better rush out more random chests and see players like them. This strategy became extreme in Ti7 where the prize pool was really struggling to beat Ti6 because let's face it, it was already pretty dam high. It's cool that they are making more money, but constantly rolling out cosmetics have negative effects on how players feel about what they just bought. 

Basically all I was trying to say is that the prize pool might remain huge, deep down we know it's just the whales making up the charts. Doesn't shake the fact that the game is losing market shares. Milk the players less and maybe less will become irritated.



UPDATE : LOL what has the world come to....... In GESC Thailand, Keen won against EG *AND* secret and went on to lose to VGJ storm in finals. ROFL how can that possibly happen. I guess it's nice spare cash for reso then.


----------



## kmac20

Well Valve once again shows that they are 1000 miles out in front of everyone in how to get cash out of all Dota players especially via compendiums, BY ADDING ROLE SELECTION MATCHMAKING TO THE GAME! But, only if you buy the compendium! You know, something that should be in the game by default, that at least 100% of all players want, but now you have to pay for it!

Yes, once again, Valve shows they are the king of utilizing their gigantic worldwide ATM machine.

So you think its just whales, but literally almost everyone on my list who plays Dota already grabbed one of for this feature alone.

I guarantee it will be permanently added sometime after TI ends, but they are selling so many already and in my opinion a high % are selling for that reason alone.

Valve, all ahead of everyone. DOTA+ too, change the game so streaks are based on networth, then add a visible networth indicator to the game but ONLY if you have DOTA+. As well, take advantage of the lower level players who love to play Dota by adding a item guide based on how the game is going (which should be in by default for newer players) but once again, only if you have Dota+


Valve is so far ahead of anyones wildest ideas of how to make money out of this game. They're playing 4D chess here you guys.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

kmac20 said:


> Well Valve once again shows that they are 1000 miles out in front of everyone in how to get cash out of all Dota players especially via compendiums, BY ADDING ROLE SELECTION MATCHMAKING TO THE GAME! But, only if you buy the compendium! You know, something that should be in the game by default, that at least 100% of all players want, but now you have to pay for it!
> 
> Yes, once again, Valve shows they are the king of utilizing their gigantic worldwide ATM machine.
> 
> So you think its just whales, but literally almost everyone on my list who plays Dota already grabbed one of for this feature alone.
> 
> I guarantee it will be permanently added sometime after TI ends, but they are selling so many already and in my opinion a high % are selling for that reason alone.
> 
> Valve, all ahead of everyone. DOTA+ too, change the game so streaks are based on networth, then add a visible networth indicator to the game but ONLY if you have DOTA+. As well, take advantage of the lower level players who love to play Dota by adding a item guide based on how the game is going (which should be in by default for newer players) but once again, only if you have Dota+
> 
> 
> Valve is so far ahead of anyones wildest ideas of how to make money out of this game. They're playing 4D chess here you guys.



Yep... Valve and Gaben mastered the business of micro transactions and managing their own micro economy inside their "steam" environment, they even hired an economist to tweak their money making machine several years ago:
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/valve-hires-economist-to-study-virtual-currency/1100-6382690/


----------



## HarrisLam

I was just saying on Twitch chat (which was on screen for like 1 second as usual) that it felt so great that VGJ storm was performing nicely in the current MDL (if you guys don't remember, I'm a reso fanboy). 

Before it even rekt LGD I was saying, it would be cute if VGJ faces OG in the playoffs and win.

And it effing did! lol.... 

It was too early in the day for me to catch the games (I didn't know this is gonna happen in the first round), but it feels great to see the 2-0 result. I wonder if there's off-game footage. The handshakes are gonna be cute (Reso always had great sportsmanship, not too sure about the rest of OG)

#reso_was_the_problem


----------



## HarrisLam

China Super Major 2018

LGD vs VP game 2 (just finished this moment)

probably will be the best game in the entire tournament.

Watch it if you're interested


----------



## redalert

HarrisLam said:


> China Super Major 2018
> 
> LGD vs VP game 2 (just finished this moment)
> 
> probably will be the best game in the entire tournament.
> 
> Watch it if you're interested


It was an OK series but the LGD vs VP before that lol LGD just tower diving constantly. LGD probably got flamed big time in China for throwing away leads like they did.


----------



## HarrisLam

redalert said:


> It was an OK series but the LGD vs VP before that lol LGD just tower diving constantly. LGD probably got flamed big time in China for throwing away leads like they did.


Meh, Chinese crowds

so uptight, so emotionless.


----------



## HarrisLam

Why thread so dead?

Recap on Ti : it's about the only year I hope the Chinese team would win. Not only was it "about time", it's also because Reso was no longer in the team. Admittedly I was really bitter about the whole situation.

Reso never was the problem. In fact I don't think none of the 5 players was a problem, but notail being on position 1/2 was. He can't play these positions. During the Reso period, it would seem to me that Reso carried 80% of the games while notail carried about 10-15%.

Once Notail switched back to support positions, magic started to happen.

Really wanted VGJ storm to get into top 6 for the 1 million prize money club. Too bad they were just 1 step away. They really could have won game 2 against secret.

grand finals was pretty fun to watch though. I would still rank Ti3 as first, but Ti8 is a close second. If the very close game 4 happened in game 5, it would be as good as Ti3


----------



## grss1982

HarrisLam said:


> Why thread so dead?
> 
> Recap on Ti : it's about the only year I hope the Chinese team would win. Not only was it "about time", it's also because Reso was no longer in the team. Admittedly I was really bitter about the whole situation.
> 
> Reso never was the problem. In fact I don't think none of the 5 players was a problem, but notail being on position 1/2 was. He can't play these positions. During the Reso period, it would seem to me that Reso carried 80% of the games while notail carried about 10-15%.
> 
> Once Notail switched back to support positions, magic started to happen.
> 
> Really wanted VGJ storm to get into top 6 for the 1 million prize money club. Too bad they were just 1 step away. They really could have won game 2 against secret.
> 
> grand finals was pretty fun to watch though. I would still rank Ti3 as first, but Ti8 is a close second. If the very close game 4 happened in game 5, it would be as good as Ti3


IMHO the LGD vs OG game that assured OG of a grand finals appearance was quite thrilling. That Arc Warden was awesome in one of those games.

It was the cherry on top when LGD met OG again in the grand finals. 

The Fly-NoTail drama was kind of distracting by the way. lol


----------



## HarrisLam

grss1982 said:


> IMHO the LGD vs OG game that assured OG of a grand finals appearance was quite thrilling. That Arc Warden was awesome in one of those games.
> 
> It was the cherry on top when LGD met OG again in the grand finals.
> 
> The Fly-NoTail drama was kind of distracting by the way. lol


I didn't watch that game. The game times were horrible in my time zone. The first match started at 1am every night, with second match at 4 or 5am. Not to mention the games don't even start at the stated timing in playoffs. They always got "fun videos" to show, player interviews, bonus stuff with slacks and kacy, introduction of teams in the upcoming match, etc etc. The playoff matches never really started before 2am. 

That's simply impossible for me. 

I'd watch the 1am ones if VGJ storm was in it just because I'm Reso fan, but that's about it.

Being a Reso fan also means I'm not too fond of OG these days. I think that is pretty much automatic. But Ana was pretty sick throughout, I have to say. Man, if only Ana could be position 1 and Reso could be position 2, that would be a team that can consistently rival Liquid (I still don't think they can at this moment). It felt extremely stupid to me that Notail was position 1 during Reso's time in the team. That was a huge waste of time.

By the way, got link to a summary of the fly drama? I saw people comment on it in twitch chat throughout the streams, I figured fly left the team but never really caught on to learn about the exact details.


----------



## grss1982

HarrisLam said:


> I didn't watch that game. The game times were horrible in my time zone. The first match started at 1am every night, with second match at 4 or 5am. Not to mention the games don't even start at the stated timing in playoffs. They always got "fun videos" to show, player interviews, bonus stuff with slacks and kacy, introduction of teams in the upcoming match, etc etc. The playoff matches never really started before 2am.
> 
> That's simply impossible for me.
> 
> I'd watch the 1am ones if VGJ storm was in it just because I'm Reso fan, but that's about it.
> 
> Being a Reso fan also means I'm not too fond of OG these days. I think that is pretty much automatic. But Ana was pretty sick throughout, I have to say. Man, if only Ana could be position 1 and Reso could be position 2, that would be a team that can consistently rival Liquid (I still don't think they can at this moment). It felt extremely stupid to me that Notail was position 1 during Reso's time in the team. That was a huge waste of time.
> 
> By the way, got link to a summary of the fly drama? I saw people comment on it in twitch chat throughout the streams, I figured fly left the team but never really caught on to learn about the exact details.


Fly No tail drama:
https://www.bing.com/search?q=fly+n...42ba44ea1a82cf371a7273107&cc=US&setlang=en-US

By any chance are you from Asia? I was watching the streams at those times too. lol

There's that interview as well where notail is asked baout Fy's departture and Notail just says next question or something. hype or drama? Don't know.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I really liked this Ti. I just wanted to see Liquid vs OG in main stage. I do not believe OG was the best team there. At least LGD beat both Liquid and EG while OG got close wins with LGD Final, LGD WB, EG WB. After Ti OG will get crushed.


----------



## HarrisLam

grss1982 said:


> Fly No tail drama:
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=fly+n...42ba44ea1a82cf371a7273107&cc=US&setlang=en-US
> 
> By any chance are you from Asia? I was watching the streams at those times too. lol
> 
> There's that interview as well where notail is asked baout Fy's departture and Notail just says next question or something. hype or drama? Don't know.


So I watched the latest routine video, the Dota what-the-F, Ti-edition of dotawatafak channel on youtube which briefly featured this incident, and I accidentally learned quite a lot more about it.

It seems that there no absolutely zero fight in the whole scandal. It was just the fact that :

- Fly had been a 10-year friend with notail
- they were consistently in the same team for pretty much just as long
- Fly chose to leave OG with s4 without notice 9 hours before China SuperMajor, 3 weeks before Ti qualifiers
- this instantly disqualified the whole team from the SuperMajor, and forced it to go through open qualifiers even if notail managed to fill the team back to full roster
- in Fly's own explanation (somewhere), he said he was leaving OG in hope to find a team of players that he can believe in


Basically to sum things up, Fly pulled a d__k move on notail and left him no time to fix things for the coming major, and _almost_ no hope for the International. Notail didn't do anything bad, Fly didn't have bad feelings about anything. He just suddenly left.

You don't do this to a long-time friend.

Hell you wouldn't do it to an acquaintance at work.

I understand Fly's frustration to notail's lack of performance in the last 1-2 years where he was position 1, but why this timing? And why choose to leave with such short notice? It's very strange indeed.

So pretty much 0% fight, but generated 100% drama.


And yes I'm in Asia.


----------



## redalert

HarrisLam said:


> So I watched the latest routine video, the Dota what-the-F, Ti-edition of dotawatafak channel on youtube which briefly featured this incident, and I accidentally learned quite a lot more about it.
> 
> It seems that there no absolutely zero fight in the whole scandal. It was just the fact that :
> 
> - Fly had been a 10-year friend with notail
> - they were consistently in the same team for pretty much just as long
> - Fly chose to leave OG with s4 without notice 9 hours before China SuperMajor, 3 weeks before Ti qualifiers
> - this instantly disqualified the whole team from the SuperMajor, and forced it to go through open qualifiers even if notail managed to fill the team back to full roster
> - in Fly's own explanation (somewhere), he said he was leaving OG in hope to find a team of players that he can believe in
> 
> 
> Basically to sum things up, Fly pulled a d__k move on notail and left him no time to fix things for the coming major, and _almost_ no hope for the International. Notail didn't do anything bad, Fly didn't have bad feelings about anything. He just suddenly left.
> 
> You don't do this to a long-time friend.
> 
> Hell you wouldn't do it to an acquaintance at work.
> 
> I understand Fly's frustration to notail's lack of performance in the last 1-2 years where he was position 1, but why this timing? And why choose to leave with such short notice? It's very strange indeed.
> 
> So pretty much 0% fight, but generated 100% drama.
> 
> 
> And yes I'm in Asia.


OG was gonna have to play in the TI open qualifier anyway when they kicked Reso in March since they broke the roster lock. OG have mad standin at few lans and they are not any better. How dont they try to bring someone new in 2 months since Reso was kicked is real questionable. If it wasnt for the fact that EG was so awful and desperate and the fact that OG and EG were at ESL Birmingham Major the lan prior to the Supermajor, I dont think any of this last minute roster change even happens. If it wasnt for that roster change pretty good chance EG might not even qualify to TI8, OG ends up finishing like 12th place and LGD ends up winning TI8 instead. At least TI9 will be good viewing times for you this time. I hope they crowd wont be dead when 2 Chinese teams are playing each other, it really kills the atmosphere.


----------



## HarrisLam

redalert said:


> OG was gonna have to play in the TI open qualifier anyway when they kicked Reso in March since they broke the roster lock. OG have mad standin at few lans and they are not any better. How dont they try to bring someone new in 2 months since Reso was kicked is real questionable. If it wasnt for the fact that EG was so awful and desperate and the fact that OG and EG were at ESL Birmingham Major the lan prior to the Supermajor, I dont think any of this last minute roster change even happens. If it wasnt for that roster change pretty good chance EG might not even qualify to TI8, OG ends up finishing like 12th place and LGD ends up winning TI8 instead. At least TI9 will be good viewing times for you this time. I hope they crowd wont be dead when 2 Chinese teams are playing each other, it really kills the atmosphere.


Well, of course having mad isn't better than Reso. Who's better than Reso? In this Ti, I think the only players (in similar positions) who played better were Midone, Sommus and Ana. Traditionally Miracle should also be better, but I haven't watched a single playoffs game with Liquid so I wouldnt know. Topson was at most on-par with Reso if you ask me. The most impactful aspect remains to be Notail stepping down from position 1/2. I feel like that helped OG immensely.

I'll be honest, I've longed to watch a Ti in person. While this is obviously the best chance I will ever have, I most definitely can't go because life is in the way. Super bad timing.

that said, I share your worries about the crowds. Chinese crowds really, really suck. They only cheer for the country, not for the teams and definitely not for the game. Even if life isn't in the way, I'd probably still end up not going for this reason alone. Flying all the way to seattle is probably a better bet.


----------



## redalert

HarrisLam said:


> Well, of course having mad isn't better than Reso. Who's better than Reso? In this Ti, I think the only players (in similar positions) who played better were Midone, Sommus and Ana. Traditionally Miracle should also be better, but I haven't watched a single playoffs game with Liquid so I wouldnt know. Topson was at most on-par with Reso if you ask me. The most impactful aspect remains to be Notail stepping down from position 1/2. I feel like that helped OG immensely.
> 
> I'll be honest, I've longed to watch a Ti in person. While this is obviously the best chance I will ever have, I most definitely can't go because life is in the way. Super bad timing.
> 
> that said, I share your worries about the crowds. Chinese crowds really, really suck. They only cheer for the country, not for the teams and definitely not for the game. Even if life isn't in the way, I'd probably still end up not going for this reason alone. Flying all the way to seattle is probably a better bet.


Might be awhile before TI is back in Seattle. The renovations of Key Arena are expected to continue into the fall of 2020. Im guessing TI10 is gonna be somewhere in Europe, Germany being the likely location being the 10th anniversary of TI.


----------



## HarrisLam

redalert said:


> Might be awhile before TI is back in Seattle. The renovations of Key Arena are expected to continue into the fall of 2020. Im guessing TI10 is gonna be somewhere in Europe, Germany being the likely location being the 10th anniversary of TI.


that's fine. I was just using Seattle as an example seeing that Valve has used this location for Ti numerous times in the past.

English-speaking country, nicely developed city with cuisines that I'm used to, and a crowd in the stadium that's mostly western. 

It's just a good place to be in.

Vancuver might be just as great, but then I've never been there before so. Food and everything is probably slightly more expensive though? I think VC is the new york of Canada.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

HarrisLam said:


> that's fine. I was just using Seattle as an example seeing that Valve has used this location for Ti numerous times in the past.
> 
> English-speaking country, nicely developed city with cuisines that I'm used to, and a crowd in the stadium that's mostly western.
> 
> It's just a good place to be in.
> 
> Vancuver might be just as great, but then I've never been there before so. Food and everything is probably slightly more expensive though? I think VC is the new york of Canada.


TO is NY, VC is more like LA.


----------



## grss1982

HarrisLam said:


> So I watched the latest routine video, the Dota what-the-F, Ti-edition of dotawatafak channel on youtube which briefly featured this incident, and I accidentally learned quite a lot more about it.
> 
> It seems that there no absolutely zero fight in the whole scandal. It was just the fact that :
> 
> - Fly had been a 10-year friend with notail
> - they were consistently in the same team for pretty much just as long
> - Fly chose to leave OG with s4 without notice 9 hours before China SuperMajor, 3 weeks before Ti qualifiers
> - this instantly disqualified the whole team from the SuperMajor, and forced it to go through open qualifiers even if notail managed to fill the team back to full roster
> - in Fly's own explanation (somewhere), he said he was leaving OG in hope to find a team of players that he can believe in
> 
> 
> Basically to sum things up, Fly pulled a d__k move on notail and left him no time to fix things for the coming major, and _almost_ no hope for the International. Notail didn't do anything bad, Fly didn't have bad feelings about anything. He just suddenly left.
> 
> You don't do this to a long-time friend.
> 
> Hell you wouldn't do it to an acquaintance at work.
> 
> I understand Fly's frustration to notail's lack of performance in the last 1-2 years where he was position 1, but why this timing? And why choose to leave with such short notice? It's very strange indeed.
> 
> So pretty much 0% fight, but generated 100% drama.
> 
> 
> And yes I'm in Asia.


That look notail gave fly when they were shaking hands.  Gives credence to the saying: If looks could kill. lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Well.

It's been exactly a year.

Thread is completely dead. I can tell.

I pretty much quit the forums completely after they changed the outlook again. This one was very unfriendly comparing to the last one. That, and nobody frequent this chat anymore so.

Not sure how many of you still play. I still see a few of us online on steam from time to time.

It's that time of year again. Anyone watch the games? I stopped playing regularly for at least 2 years now, but I do still watch the games when I can. Watching it like my sport.


----------



## ku4eto

To be fair, i have not touched DotA 2 for over a year. 
Moved back to WarThunder.


----------



## connectwise

HarrisLam said:


> Well.
> 
> It's been exactly a year.
> 
> Thread is completely dead. I can tell.
> 
> I pretty much quit the forums completely after they changed the outlook again. This one was very unfriendly comparing to the last one. That, and nobody frequent this chat anymore so.
> 
> Not sure how many of you still play. I still see a few of us online on steam from time to time.
> 
> It's that time of year again. Anyone watch the games? I stopped playing regularly for at least 2 years now, but I do still watch the games when I can. Watching it like my sport.



new phone who dis


----------



## HarrisLam

ku4eto said:


> To be fair, i have not touched DotA 2 for over a year.
> Moved back to WarThunder.


Same, although I think I played a few games in the past year, but legit haven't been active for at least 1.5 years.

Moved primarily to youtube. When I do game, I turn to progress in my single player games instead. Finally finished Witcher 1 and onto Witcher 2 lol.


----------



## Jim888

HarrisLam said:


> Same, although I think I played a few games in the past year, but legit haven't been active for at least 1.5 years.
> 
> Moved primarily to youtube. When I do game, I turn to progress in my single player games instead. Finally finished Witcher 1 and onto Witcher 2 lol.


Hey, just came back to see if the old thread was still around.

Guess we've all aged a bit. I've not player regular in the past 1.5 years either 

I've moved more into board gaming and a little bit of SC2 I keep up with @evilferret @ef from time to time.


----------



## HarrisLam

Jim888 said:


> Hey, just came back to see if the old thread was still around.
> 
> Guess we've all aged a bit. I've not player regular in the past 1.5 years either
> 
> I've moved more into board gaming and a little bit of SC2 I keep up with @evilferret @ef from time to time.


I guess it's not that we stopped liking games, but life forbids us to game in such fashion (day and night, possibly all day on weekends), so compromises were made.

I too stay in contact with EF from time to time. Not that I don't want to catch up with others, but it's harder to run into them with the time zone differences as I'm in Asia


----------

